# Acer XB271HU- share your experience and show pics!



## Benny89

So XB271HU is finally released. Not many of them but finally:




27", 1400p, IPS, G-Sync, 165 Hz monitor.

*US:*

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-XB271HU-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B0173PEX20/ref=sr_1_5?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1448043762&sr=1-5&keywords=XB271HU

*Europe:*

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B017DG09WM?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=geizhals04-21&linkCode=df0&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B017DG09WM&childASIN=B017DG09WM

*Please share pics, unboxing and experience with new XB here! SUPER HIGHLY APPRECIATED!*


----------



## Rhuarc86

Ordered! I also just got my PG279Q in today. Going to compare them over the weekend and keep whatever one doesn't have any issues (fingers crossed one of them is good...)


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Ordered! I also just got my PG279Q in today. Going to compare them over the weekend and keep whatever one doesn't have any issues (fingers crossed one of them is good...)


Nice. Thanks in front for that.


----------



## Stigmatta

I would much prefer the Asus for its base and control panel buttons, but if this Acer turns out to be better quality, ill have to pull the trigger on it. Cant wait to see some pics and reviews...ASAP!!!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> I would much prefer the Asus for its base and control panel buttons, but if this Acer turns out to be better quality, ill have to pull the trigger on it. Cant wait to see some pics and reviews...ASAP!!!


Me on the other hand love whole new XB design and after 3 horrible PGs I am more than willing to try my luck with XB.

No info about them in my country yet so I guess Acer started with small batch.


----------



## Sdotlow

I have an Acer XB271 enroute, and I have a PG279Q that I just received yesterday sitting on my desk. Unfortunately, the PG279Q has some funky hole in the screen causing some light to come through. The backlight bleeding on my PG is solid, so I'll have a good unit for comparison.

If the Acer checks out, I'll keep it. I'm not a fan of the pictures of the stand, but if the panel is good, it'll be a keeper. The Asus will go back for a refund. If the Acer is bad, they both go back, except I'll request a replacement be sent from Newegg for the Asus. I just like the stand and bezel of that one much more (although I haven't seen the Acer in person, so my opinion may change).


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> I have an Acer XB271 enroute, and I have a PG279Q that I just received yesterday sitting on my desk. Unfortunately, the PG279Q has some funky hole in the screen causing some light to come through. The backlight bleeding on my PG is solid, so I'll have a good unit for comparison.
> 
> If the Acer checks out, I'll keep it. I'm not a fan of the pictures of the stand, but if the panel is good, it'll be a keeper. The Asus will go back for a refund. If the Acer is bad, they both go back, except I'll request a replacement be sent from Newegg for the Asus. I just like the stand and bezel of that one much more (although I haven't seen the Acer in person, so my opinion may change).


When you will receive you XB?


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> When you will receive you XB?


Monday / Tuesday. I have Amazon Prime, so Tuesday by the latest. Sometimes it arrives earlier.


----------



## x2601

Mine will be here Sunday.

Went through five XB270HU's before giving up.

Here goes nothing, I guess.


----------



## marffeus

Very curious on this monitor! Missed the Amazon window again, but I have a PG279Q due tomorrow, and if it's good I'll just keep it. If it's bad, I'll try for the XB271HU as well, and just keep going until one of the two companies sends a passable unit.


----------



## atomicus

I've said this on the other thread but I really don't get the excitement over this. Same panel as the PG279Q which is plagued with bleed and glow issues. A terrible example of IPS all round really... I can count the number of good examples I've seen on one hand. Why anyone thinks the XB271 will be any different is beyond me. It's ACER, why would it be?? Have you all forgotten the XB270HU? I'll eat my face if this turns out to be a far better monitor than the PG279Q.


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I've said this on the other thread but I really don't get the excitement over this. Same panel as the PG279Q which is plagued with bleed and glow issues. A terrible example of IPS all round really... I can count the number of good examples I've seen on one hand. Why anyone thinks the XB271 will be any different is beyond me. It's ACER, why would it be?? Have you all forgotten the XB270HU? I'll eat my face if this turns out to be a far better monitor than the PG279Q.


I think some of the hope is that it will be a better monitor than the PG279Q. There have been a few monitors, one at least, posted in that thread that were perfect. Therefore it is possible for this panel to arrive without any faults. The hope is that any of the stuff done to the panel afterwards is better here than it is there. Be that the bezel, electronics, whatever crap they add to the panel to make it unique. The hope is that extra stuff is what is causing the problems on the Asus so maybe it won't cause the problems here.

That's the hope at least, how likely that is is another story.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2601*
> 
> Mine will be here Sunday.
> 
> Went through five XB270HU's before giving up.
> 
> Here goes nothing, I guess.


Nice! Let us know on Sunday


----------



## misiak

Pray it will not have uniformity issues. Then I'm in... But at the other hand, if they would resolve this for Acer, then it will be resolved also for PG279. I still prefer this one because I love that design. But odds are 1:99 imo.


----------



## sotorious

I think stock is already gone. Wow looks so damn nice.


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Nice! Let us know on Sunday


You can bet on it. I feel like I'm still on an IPS odyssey in search of the perfect panel.


----------



## myrtleee34

Which is better the ASUS or ACER? and WHY?
I plan on ordering one or the other.


----------



## slidero

Are there even any reviews for the xb271hu out yet?


----------



## RedM00N

Been following/lurking the Asus thread since it was created. Wont go near that monitor. Hopefully Acer has a better bunch (wishful thinking), otherwise its the TN Dell for me









I can deal with whatever TN throws at me, but not screen hogging/immersion breaking glow. Dont know where Active Matrix sits in comparison to IPS(AHVA) and TN, but that's what my panel is apparently (shares some similar viewing issues as TN's ie, just not as bad as I've read about).


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Been following/lurking the Asus thread since it was created. Wont go near that monitor. Hopefully Acer has a better bunch (wishful thinking), otherwise its the TN Dell for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can deal with whatever TN throws at me, but not screen hogging/immersion breaking glow. Dont know where Active Matrix sits in comparison to IPS(AHVA) and TN, but that's what my panel is apparently (shares some similar viewing issues as TN's ie, just not as bad as I've read about).


Believe me, I'm not expecting anything better than what I had to deal with with the XB270HU. I'm chasing a unicorn at this point and I'm okay with that.

It's actually scheduled for delivery tomorrow now. We'll see.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> *I would much prefer the Asus for its base and control panel buttons, but if this Acer turns out to be better quality, ill have to pull the trigger on it.* Cant wait to see some pics and reviews...ASAP!!!


My thoughts exactly.
Who has links that gives info on specific AUO panel used in 271/279


----------



## fjaeger

Interested to see it compared to PG279Q. Are there any official reviews?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> Who has links that gives info on specific AUO panel used in 271/279


Yep, same here. Asus has much better design but quality sucks at the moment. Hopefully Acer took his thing to put things in order. But I'm not very optimistic.

I think there are no detailed information about panel. It is slightly upgraded version of XB270HU but unfortunately this has more flaws. Especially uniformity issue. I would better take 144Hz without uniformity problems than 165Hz with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> Interested to see it compared to PG279Q. Are there any official reviews?


No reviews yet. Waiting eagerly for tft but I think they didn't even mention it on twitter. So I guess it will take at least 2 weeks. Hopefully some user reviews will come soon...


----------



## Killa Cam

Its up for order on amazon. I just ordered one - theres a couple left!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0173PEX20?redirect=true&ref_=ya_st_dp_summary


----------



## marffeus

Just ordered off Amazon! PG279Q arrives today and will do a comparison once I have both


----------



## Ryzone

Cant wait to see how this holds up against the PG279


----------



## x2601

I haven't really dug into the calibration/configuration options yet, but out of the box this unit feels miles ahead of the XB270HU in terms of build quality and uniformity.

The bezel reminds me of the PG278Q I had for a while in terms of durability and overall quality compared to the XB270HU that felt kinda filmsy by comparison. The bezel is super thin on the sides and a matte black finish.

Zero dead pixels (from what I can tell so far) and I can't see any significant IPS glow or what is there is basically white or silverish.

Uniformity looks good. Consistently white on an all-white background with no yellowing/browning anywhere.

It's got a matte filter on it that seems just right. No graininess like I remember on my PG278Q. Just enough to provide a uniform anti-glare image over the whole display. That said, I wouln't mind it not being there had I the option.

So, now just to wait for night so I can see any back light bleeding that might be there.

Pending that, though, I think I might have found my IPS unicorn. Finally.









Here's the image dump from my initial setup. Forgive the quality. We're in the middle of moving my SO's Nikon is boxed up.














I'll provide more pictures of an all white background and all black tonight when it gets darker.


----------



## Falkentyne

Now--THIS--is what EVERY monitor should look like.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2601*
> 
> I haven't really dug into the calibration/configuration options yet, but out of the box this unit feels miles ahead of the XB270HU in terms of build quality and uniformity.
> 
> The bezel reminds me of the PG278Q I had for a while in terms of durability and overall quality compared to the XB270HU that felt kinda filmsy by comparison. The bezel is super thin on the sides and a matte black finish.
> 
> Zero dead pixels (from what I can tell so far) and I can't see any significant IPS glow or what is there is basically white or silverish.
> 
> Uniformity looks good. Consistently white on an all-white background with no yellowing/browning anywhere.
> 
> It's got a matte filter on it that seems just right. No graininess like I remember on my PG278Q. Just enough to provide a uniform anti-glare image over the whole display. That said, I wouln't mind it not being there had I the option.
> 
> So, now just to wait for night so I can see any back light bleeding that might be there.
> 
> Pending that, though, I think I might have found my IPS unicorn. Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the image dump from my initial setup. Forgive the quality. We're in the middle of moving my SO's Nikon is boxed up.
> 
> I'll provide more pictures of an all white background and all black tonight when it gets darker.


So far looks nice! What is manufacture date?

Can't wait for dark tests!


----------



## Vegtro

Acer got to stop using those Blue LED light. Hope it ain't that bright at night.


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> So far looks nice! What is manufacture date?
> 
> Can't wait for dark tests!


October 2015.

Yeah, I'm kinda honestly shocked by the quality of this unit. I know I've mentioned it, by I went through *five* XB270HU's and one PG278Q before this, so I'm hesitantly excited.

Now to wait for nighttime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegtro*
> 
> Acer got to stop using those Blue LED light. Hope it ain't that bright at night.


Yeah, the blue light is still pretty bright. Good news is that the bezel is a bit more opaque than the XB270HU, so there isn't any bleeding into the bezel by the light.


----------



## xg4m3

Its looks soooo good. I don't know why people hate on this design. To me it looks nicer and cooler than 279Q from Asus.


----------



## x2601

Played some MGSV and this thing is rockin. Noticing some silver/white glow in the bottom right, but it's definitely glow and not bleeding. So far so good.


----------



## Phillychuck

No wonder no stock on any of these 27" 1440p IPS GSYNC monitors, you guys keep sending 5 back.


----------



## Ryzone

Wow so far looking way better than the Asus. I might just send mine straight back to newegg for a refund and wait for more of these to be in stock. Although I'll have to buy a monitor arm because that stand is hideous!


----------



## Bercon

Isn't this using exactly the same panel as Asus PG279Q? Could it be that they've just actually improved the process so that all manufactured October and later are better in both Asus and Acer?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bercon*
> 
> Isn't this using exactly the same panel as Asus PG279Q? Could it be that they've just actually improved the process so that all manufactured October and later are better in both Asus and Acer?


Or since AU Optronics is owned by Acer, they could be giving all the bad panels to Asus for the PG279Q and keeping all the good ones for them selves. All is speculation though.


----------



## misiak

I still would be tentative until night come and it is tested in the dark because PG279Q looks like this during a day..... Also I still can see some yellowish tint, however it is more less continuous and maybe it's camera. Color temperature tests will be interesting.

Oh, that blue icon again! I think I will wait for ASUS to put their panel in order because I'm sure if this will be standard, then Asus will get the same fixed panel later as well. Unfortunately, they've hurt their name already with first batch of PG279Q.... It was so really bad...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Or since AU Optronics is owned by Acer, they could be giving all the bad panels to Asus for the PG279Q and keeping all the good ones for them selves. All is speculation though.


This would be a fraud and AUO would have big problems if this would be the truth. In first place Asus should refuse all those faulty panels they got from AUO.


----------



## Levesque

It's Acer guys. Don't go all crazy and throw your money at Acer because 1 guy got a ''perfect one'', running it 10 minutes with eye-balled settings and posting ''1st!''.

I will wait to see ALOT more reports before even thinking of buying one. Don't want to exhange it again 5-6 times. RMAing monitors is a real pain.

It's Acer guys. Be cautious.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Or since AU Optronics is owned by Acer, they could be giving all the bad panels to Asus for the PG279Q and keeping all the good ones for them selves. All is speculation though.


That won't be it. If it were, the XB270HU wouldn't have been such a disaster. It's too early to call the XB271 yet, but I bet my house on this thread shortly being filled with loads of pictures showing horrendous glow and bleed just like the PG279Q. There will be decent examples, but as with every other so-called 'premium' monitor on the market, it will be one fat lottery.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Or since AU Optronics is owned by Acer, they could be giving all the bad panels to Asus for the PG279Q and keeping all the good ones for them selves. All is speculation though.


That tinfoil hat....
please man don't jinx my Eizo Foris fs2735.... you KNOW I do NOT want to join in the lottery game for THAT ! When that comes out I want a near perfect screen just like my xl2720z...you guys went crazy with all those flaky or defective panels....I don't want to join in









Still doesn't explain all the ants behind the polarizer on the XB270HU .....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> That won't be it. If it were, the XB270HU wouldn't have been such a disaster. It's too early to call the XB271 yet, but I bet my house on this thread shortly being filled with loads of pictures showing horrendous glow and bleed just like the PG279Q. There will be decent examples, but as with every other so-called 'premium' monitor on the market, it will be one fat lottery.


I agree, I'm afraid this is most probable scenario. The guy practically showed not much, we need also images in dark. I can say I see some glow or bleed in left bottom corner but we will see. But I like to be wrong...


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> It's Acer guys. Don't go all crazy and throw your money at Acer because 1 guy got a ''perfect one'', running it 10 minutes with eye-balled settings and posting ''1st!''.
> 
> I will wait to see ALOT more reports before even thinking of buying one. Don't want to exhange it again 5-6 times. RMAing monitors is a real pain.
> 
> It's Acer guys. Be cautious.


Agreeing with your advice here, but I wasn't shooting for first post status on this.

Figured I'd just throw up some first impressions and (admittedly not-so-great) images to give folks an idea of what it's looking like.

Waiting for dark to check the BLB, but nothing I can really complain about so far.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> It's Acer guys. Don't go all crazy and throw your money at Acer because 1 guy got a ''perfect one'', running it 10 minutes with eye-balled settings and posting ''1st!''.
> 
> I will wait to see ALOT more reports before even thinking of buying one. Don't want to exhange it again 5-6 times. RMAing monitors is a real pain.
> 
> It's Acer guys. Be cautious.


I think I speak for everyone that is following the IPS gaming monitor market or just gaming monitor market period. I know this is just one post and I intend to wait and watch to see how it unfolds for this new Acer monitor. Everyone here just wants that flawless Gsync gaming display, so getting excited seeing so far so good post is definitely boosting my hopes, but I still have low expectations until some company can change that.


----------



## HeisenberGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marffeus*
> 
> Just ordered off Amazon! PG279Q arrives today and will do a comparison once I have both


Would everybody please stop double and triple ordering across 2 different models that essentially have the same exact panel. I've read here that people order 2-3-4 of the same kind or a mix between 2 brands.

When you order multiple monitors to select which one to keep, you won't RMA the others, you will just return them for a refund. If the others you returned have any faults, the boxes will just be resealed and sent to someone else who placed an order, since it was flagged as a "refund" and not "RMA".

If you go with one, stick with it and keep doing the RMA until you get one that will be to your satisfaction. RMA is flagged as faulty and will most likely go back to the manufacturer for refurbishing.

Hence, please have a little common courtesy towards other people that are still waiting to get just 1, since there is such a limited stock at this moment. We all want the faulty ones to be flagged as "RMA" and go back to the manufacturer and not back to the retailer stock.

I've managed to order one XB271HU from Amazon early this morning, I guess it was just because not many people are awake around 6-7am cst. I am a Prime member so it will arrive anywhere between Monday and Wednesday. I'll post my pictures and opinions right away after testing.


----------



## sdmf74

Im not sure why you are complaining, you got one. I just now got my email from amazon from 5 hours ago stating they had stock & now they dont. So far I have missed every shipment from Newegg & Amazon
but you wont see me complaining. If you get a crappy panel I urge you to return it. Dont let Asus or anyone else get away with pawning these defective panels of on consumers for $800+. NCIX is trying to sell
the predator right now for $1073, lol. Thats pathetic.
If a retailer sales you a monitor and you recieve a returned one thats bad business practice, they shouldnt sell open box monitors unless there is an open box discount. I doubt a couple people here in this forum ordering
one of each to pick the better one is gonna make much of a difference on overall stock levels. That no more of a shady practice than Asus selling whole shipments of panels they are fully aware are subpar or worse defective off the factory floor.
Guess its no surprise they are worth what 4.5 billion $$$

With that being said I have high hopes for the predator, that initial one looks pretty damn good. We shall see if its a lottery winner.
Honestly If the predator had the menu joystick I wouldnt feel guilty at all for passing up the Asus. If the next few that show up here are as good as the first Im not even gonna bother trying a 279


----------



## Phillychuck

If a box is opened they shouldn't sell it as new regardless of what the customer says (in the US at least), I do believe its a consumer protection law.


----------



## marffeus

And to add to what other's have said regarding buying multiple monitors and returning them vs RMA, if you return a unit and mark it as defective (which I imagine people would do), then it will go back to the manufacturer ultimately, not the reseller (i.e. Newegg or Amazon). They don't just resell these opened items as new to new customers, as that would be illegal anyway.


----------



## Me Boosta

I know this is the last question someone would ask, but does it come with a HDMI cable just like the PG279Q?


----------



## HeisenberGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Im not sure why you are complaining, you got one. I just now got my email from amazon from 5 hours ago stating they had stock & now they dont. So far I have missed every shipment from Newegg & Amazon
> but you wont see me complaining. If you get a crappy panel I urge you to return it. Dont let Asus or anyone else get away with pawning these defective panels of on consumers for $800+. NCIX is trying to sell
> the predator right now for $1073, lol. Thats pathetic.
> If a retailer sales you a monitor and you recieve a returned one thats bad business practice, they shouldnt sell open box monitors unless there is an open box discount. I doubt a couple people here in this forum ordering
> one of each to pick the better one is gonna make much of a difference on overall stock levels. That no more of a shady practice than Asus selling whole shipments of panels they are fully aware are subpar or worse defective off the factory floor.
> Guess its no surprise they are worth what 4.5 billion $$$
> 
> With that being said I have high hopes for the predator, that initial one looks pretty damn good. We shall see if its a lottery winner.
> Honestly If the predator had the menu joystick I wouldnt feel guilty at all for passing up the Asus. If the next few that show up here are as good as the first Im not even gonna bother trying a 279


I'm not complaining. I'm just urging people to handle it a little bit differently so that Newegg / Amazon (Acer / Asus) don't keep cutting corners and screwing us over. Yeah, I know what you mean, I was really lucky to grab one early this morning. Yes, if it doesn't pass the testing I will RMA it right away. I expect quality for paying $800 on a monitor. I've never payed beyond $380 on a monitor until now.

Bad business practice or not, they are sending what should be considered open box products. Its very easy to repackage it to look like it has never been opened, but sometimes they get sloppy and send samples that are physically broken right out of the box, stuff missing, etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> If a box is opened they shouldn't sell it as new regardless of what the customer says (in the US at least), I do believe its a consumer protection law.


Yes, I agree. They are still doing it though, because they are big players and they can. If you accuse them of that, they can apologize and make up a number of excuses to cover it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marffeus*
> 
> And to add to what other's have said regarding buying multiple monitors and returning them vs RMA, if you return a unit and mark it as defective (which I imagine people would do), then it will go back to the manufacturer ultimately, not the reseller (i.e. Newegg or Amazon). They don't just resell these opened items as new to new customers, as that would be illegal anyway.


On the contrary, they do. See my comments above. You and me might say its faulty but they might deem it perfectly fine and just sell it as new to somebody else. How do you think people get horrible broken items straight out of the box quite frequently.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeisenberGG*
> 
> On the contrary, they do. See my comments above. You and me might say its faulty but they might deem it perfectly fine and just sell it as new to somebody else. How do you think people get horrible broken items straight out of the box quite frequently.


Actually, it is half true. You are half right and he is.

Basicelly it is against law to sell RMAed products if they were RMAed because of fault. If RMA was accepted retailer admits that product is faulty and can't sell it again. He has to first send it back to manufacturer so they can examine it/fix it/scrap/whatever. *Now- retailer has not right to sell faulty (RMAed as one by customer) monitor as new one- that is against law*. However.....

Now here lies the actual problem- manufacturer most of the time just take it out of box and if there is nothing super mega extraordinary- like broken parts, HUUUUGE dead pixels cluster- they just wrap it back and send back to retailer falged as "fixed" or "everything is ok with this one, sell it".

And this is how 90% of RMAed broken units return back to market.

They don't want to lose money and unfortunately there is this thing: most people have no idea for example how good monitos looks like, how to test it, they don't even care. Not many sits on enthusiats forums and return monitor several times. Most will just watch garbage review of LinusTech and "OMG! MUST BUY! TOP QUALITY! BEST EVER!". They buy it- turn it on and don't give a fk.... sadly.

So sending back to market monitor once RMAed as faulty will probably get in hand some guy who will have no idea that this is faulty monitor and will buy it because he trusts that new hardware is perfect.

Sadly that is how it works. Each market is full of people without proper knowledge so they just buy hardware/products and.....don't care, don't know.


----------



## marffeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Actually, it is half true. You are half right and he is.
> 
> Basicelly it is against law to sell RMAed products if they were RMAed because of fault. If RMA was accepted retailer admits that product is faulty and can't sell it again. He has to first send it back to manufacturer so they can examine it/fix it/scrap/whatever. *Now- retailer has not right to sell faulty (RMAed as one by customer) monitor as new one- that is against law*. However.....
> 
> Now here lies the actual problem- manufacturer most of the time just take it out of box and if there is nothing super mega extraordinary- like broken parts, HUUUUGE dead pixels cluster- they just wrap it back and send back to retailer falged as "fixed" or "everything is ok with this one, sell it".
> 
> And this is how 90% of RMAed broken units return back to market.
> 
> They don't want to lose money and unfortunately there is this thing: most people have no idea for example how good monitos looks like, how to test it, they don't even care. Not many sits on enthusiats forums and return monitor several times. Most will just watch garbage review of LinusTech and "OMG! MUST BUY! TOP QUALITY! BEST EVER!". They buy it- turn it on and don't give a fk.... sadly.
> 
> So sending back to market monitor once RMAed as faulty will probably get in hand some guy who will have no idea that this is faulty monitor and will buy it because he trusts that new hardware is perfect.
> 
> Sadly that is how it works. Each market is full of people without proper knowledge so they just buy hardware/products and.....don't care, don't know.


Yes, exactly. I was going to add this but you beat me to it. In reality it's the fault of Asus and Acer that these monitors make their way back out into the wild. Their QC originally deemed the panel good to sell, so there's really no reason a different person in the QC department will see differently, and I'd imagine they are almost encouraged (via metric tracking or other means) to send panels back for resale unless there are glaring defects. Maybe they track RMA's via serial number and eventually if a panel comes back enough times, they will scrap it (I would hope). I feel it's really up to us as the consumer to determine if we get a monitor we are happy with. Yes some people can become overly aggressive in what they deem acceptable, but that's their decision, and there's nothing wrong with that. I'd personally be happy with a monitor as long as BLB is minimal and there aren't any dead pixels. I'm not after a unicorn.


----------



## x2601

Okay, so now it's a bit darker and I've taken a look at the panel.





So, the "good." First of all, it's hard to explain how much worse the camera makes the glow look. It really does exaggerate the glow. Looking at it in person, it's not nearly as bad. It definitely is glow too, because it moves as I move my viewing position relative to the panel. Not a huge deal for me. Not that glow is good, of course, but it's an IPS and I knew what I was getting into going in.

Now, the bad. There are three faint areas on the screen where it appears to have some BLB. Upper left side, bottom left side, and right bottom side. That said, it's not nearly as bad as the XB270HU's I went through. It's very, very faint. Not like the straight up bright yellow bleed I was getting with the previous model.

I'll post more impressions after playing a darker game to get more of a comparison between this model and the XB270HU.

For now though, I'm pretty happy with it compared to my previous adventures with Acer.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> ...I bet my house on this thread shortly being filled with loads of pictures showing horrendous glow and bleed just like the PG279Q...


The roof over my head is safe...


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> The roof over my head is safe...


Hah, yup. Like I said, I'm gonna do some gaming on it later tonight. I first noticed the BLB on the XB270HU while playing MGSV night ops. What was seen couldn't be unseen, etc. Gonna play some night ops on this one and compare. For now, it's mostly just the glow and I don't notice it much in person.

On a sidenote, it overclocks to 165hz pretty easily and I've run into no issues with it so far. Can't remember if the PG279Q comes with 165hz stock, i.e. no overclocking or not.


----------



## FREE555

You should record a video, and then take a screenshot for a more realistic image of BLB/Glow. They guarantee you 165Hz on both of these monitors, so it is not like:"Oh, great! I got it to 165Hz! What a miracle!"


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FREE555*
> 
> You should record a video, and then take a screenshot for a more realistic image of BLB/Glow. They guarantee you 165Hz on both of these monitors, so it is not like:"Oh, great! I got it to 165Hz! What a miracle!"


So a video would provide a more accurate representation of the glow? I'll give it a shot later and post the result.

Gonna tinker with the brightness a bit too.

Also, gotcha on the refresh rate. I noticed it came 144hz out of the box with 165hz as an overclock, so was just wondering.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2601*
> 
> Okay, so now it's a bit darker and I've taken a look at the panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the "good." First of all, it's hard to explain how much worse the camera makes the glow look. It really does exaggerate the glow. Looking at it in person, it's not nearly as bad. It definitely is glow too, because it moves as I move my viewing position relative to the panel. Not a huge deal for me. Not that glow is good, of course, but it's an IPS and I knew what I was getting into going in.
> 
> Now, the bad. There are three faint areas on the screen where it appears to have some BLB. Upper left side, bottom left side, and right bottom side. That said, it's not nearly as bad as the XB270HU's I went through. It's very, very faint. Not like the straight up bright yellow bleed I was getting with the previous model.
> 
> I'll post more impressions after playing a darker game to get more of a comparison between this model and the XB270HU.
> 
> For now though, I'm pretty happy with it compared to my previous adventures with Acer.


That looks very nice compare to almost every PG pictures. First of all, no yellow/orange glow. Easy to see silverish IPS glow in corners. There are some BLB spots, but that depends how "deep" into screen light from those spots reach. Because if those are just near edge BLB that is quite ok. But if its like glowing light onto screen- that can be bad.

Play with it and see how it looks like in dark games but so far- better than all my PGs for sure.


----------



## Killa Cam

Just got confirmation that my monitor has been shipped and expected to be delivered on monday. Pretty impressive since i just ordered it 10 hours ago. Since ive already had a really bad panel with the pg279q, im really hoping this will be the one. I honestly prefer the asus model due to its design and joystick navigation, but i dont mind the acer design as well. It will be mounted on my articulating stand regardless. Im hoping i can get rid of the horrible predator logo easily. That is one ugly decipticon/sauron hybrid.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Im hoping i can get rid of the horrible predator logo easily. That is one ugly decipticon/sauron hybrid.


................. I am.....loving this new logo...







I am strange person it seems.


----------



## x2601

Here are a couple videos. This is a much more accurate representation of what the screen looks like with a darker screen.

You can see a bit of the bleed in the right corner and lower left, but overall, I'm pleased.


----------



## electro2u

The monitor has more than just the 1 pixel right?









haha just kidding. Looks pretty nice in my honest opinion.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> ................. I am.....loving this new logo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am strange person it seems.


Oh dont mind me, and no youre not strange. We all have our preferences, i just dont like the logo and that doesnt mean that its bad.


----------



## toadwaker

Come on Amazon! Get more! I missed the sale and am now biting my elbows waiting for more stock!


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> The monitor has more than just the 1 pixel right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha just kidding. Looks pretty nice in my honest opinion.


Hah, yeah, sorry for the crappy quality. It does adequately capture the lighting present with the bleed though.


----------



## Killa Cam

Hey, for those of you who got yours. Post some pics of the box or do a vid unboxing. I wanna see dat presentation


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Hey, for those of you who got yours. Post some pics of the box or do a vid unboxing. I wanna see dat presentation


Watch out boys Killa Cam is going to be grading these so bring your A game.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> ................. I am.....loving this new logo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am strange person it seems.


That mekes two us us. I really like the design of this monitor.


----------



## x2601

Just a heads up. There is an auto-off option for the blue power LED. Turns it off completely after a minute or so. I like it.


----------



## misiak

I don't know but that right bottom orange glow seems to me pretty distracting at that black desktop. For me it does not matter if there is just one corner orange or two. It's like if you have one hole in a boat or two... In any case, can you tell something about uniformity ? If you put pure white background on can you see any yellowish tint ?

+1 for possibility to auto off the led.


----------



## x2601

I'm not entirely convinced it's really just bleeding though now, because adjusting the angle of the panel up to be more straight on with my viewing seems to help with the right corner. Will test more.

Uniformity is great left to right and top to bottom. No yellow/brown shift at all that I can tell.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2601*
> 
> I'm not entirely convinced it's really just bleeding though now, because adjusting the angle of the panel up to be more straight on with my viewing seems to help with the right corner. Will test more.
> 
> Uniformity is great left to right and top to bottom. No yellow/brown shift at all that I can tell.


At least one good news about uniformity! That rigt bottom bleed is orange or silver ? It distracts you in dark games? And have you checked for bad pixels? Thx


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> At least one good news about uniformity! That rigt bottom bleed is orange or silver ? It distracts you in dark games? And have you checked for bad pixels? Thx


Haven't played a dark game yet, but will be shortly. It's a bit orange, but I've noticed it almost goes away completely when I line up my sight directly onto it. Zero dead/stuck pixels. Checked full white, red, green, and blue screens.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Watch out boys Killa Cam is going to be grading these so bring your A game.


Asus set the standard with the pg279q, so i expect a similar experience in terms of presentation.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> If a box is opened they shouldn't sell it as new regardless of what the customer says (in the US at least), I do believe its a consumer protection law.


But who's going to actually go through with this kind of lawsuit? I hope someone does though. I don't think it's just newegg etc. I've returned the same item twice at bestbuy and the third time I bought it, it was the exact same one they were selling for new.


----------



## dogga94

Anyone know where to buy this outside of murica.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2601*
> 
> Here are a couple videos. This is a much more accurate representation of what the screen looks like with a darker screen.
> 
> You can see a bit of the bleed in the right corner and lower left, but overall, I'm pleased.


yessss..... there is hope.


----------



## madknight

Lets just hope this monitor wont do like my pg279q







https://vid.me/HSGu


----------



## HeisenberGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2601*
> 
> Haven't played a dark game yet, but will be shortly. It's a bit orange, but I've noticed it almost goes away completely when I line up my sight directly onto it. Zero dead/stuck pixels. Checked full white, red, green, and blue screens.


The sample of the XB271HU that you have is not that bad at all. Sure there is a bit of a bleed in that bottom right corner, but I'm not convinced that its the faulty orange one. It looks more silver/blue to me. Your sample is definitely better than 99% of the PG279Q's shown on the other forum topic.

I'm sure the photos are exaggerating the bleed in that right corner a bit, but if it doesn't bother you, I'd say you have a keeper.

Run a temperature check and see how different it is between the different sides of your screen.


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeisenberGG*
> 
> Run a temperature check and see how different it is between the different sides of your screen.


Don't you need expensive equipment for something like this?


----------



## HeisenberGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Don't you need expensive equipment for something like this?


No, you don't. Read about it here: http://www.eizo.com/library/basics/color_temperature_on_an_LCD_monitor/

Also, for those that have uneven color temp problems on their screens, try this out: https://justgetflux.com/

It might help out. It also might help with some BLB issues to an extent.


----------



## Killa Cam

Cant believe tft havent reviewed this yet.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeisenberGG*
> 
> No, you don't. Read about it here: http://www.eizo.com/library/basics/color_temperature_on_an_LCD_monitor/
> 
> Also, for those that have uneven color temp problems on their screens, try this out: https://justgetflux.com/
> 
> It might help out. It also might help with some BLB issues to an extent.


The FLUX got my colors to look better. I just put everything to 6500K. Is this best setting? Thanks,

EDIT:I put it on "movie setting" with 6500K and it looks better. Colors pop out a bit more. But not that artificial color popping like one gets with NVCP digital vibrance which is a joke imo. This thing is good.


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeisenberGG*
> 
> The sample of the XB271HU that you have is not that bad at all. Sure there is a bit of a bleed in that bottom right corner, but I'm not convinced that its the faulty orange one. It looks more silver/blue to me. Your sample is definitely better than 99% of the PG279Q's shown on the other forum topic.


I agree with you.


----------



## fjaeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Cant believe tft havent reviewed this yet.


Same here. I can't find ANY reviews for it. Did Acer not send out review samples??


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> Same here. I can't find ANY reviews for it. Did Acer not send out review samples??


No. So far they started with very small batches. Couple of units in store for each stock only. I guess they try out first and see reviews, reactions/returns to see if they can go all out.

So far, not one review unit was sent from what I tried to find in internet. TFT also has no news of it.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> No. So far they started with very small batches. Couple of units in store for each stock only. I guess they try out first and see reviews, reactions/returns to see if they can go all out.
> 
> So far, not one review unit was sent from what I tried to find in internet. TFT also has no news of it.


That's because the monitor has only just been released, and only in the US. TFT didn't get it because this monitor is unlikely to release in Europe this month. You can expect to see US sites review this in a week or two.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> I know thi
> That's because the monitor has only just been released, and only in the US. TFT didn't get it because this monitor is unlikely to release in Europe this month. You can expect to see US sites review this in a week or two.


It was already available in amazon.de (German). Couple of units but still. I hope they will do full release in EU before Christmas and New Year. Really wanna enjoy myself with snow behind windows







.


----------



## sdmf74

Couldnt judge much from the photos but from the videos it looks pretty good, what an IPS monitor should look like lets hope the trend continues. I better not miss the next shipment


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It was already available in amazon.de (German). Couple of units but still. I hope they will do full release in EU before Christmas and New Year. Really wanna enjoy myself with snow behind windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't think it was ever in stock in Amazon Germany. Maybe it was just a place holder (just like the PG279Q amazon listing in the US), But the monitor will definitely release early to mid December in Europe.


----------



## HeisenberGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> The FLUX got my colors to look better. I just put everything to 6500K. Is this best setting? Thanks,
> 
> EDIT:I put it on "movie setting" with 6500K and it looks better. Colors pop out a bit more. But not that artificial color popping like one gets with NVCP digital vibrance which is a joke imo. This thing is good.


I'm glad I could help.

6500K is pretty good. It really comes down to what every person finds comfortable to look at. Some like a brighter setting, some like a darker one.

In terms of what should be the "best" setting, put a plain white printing paper next to your screen and try to adjust the settings on your screen to match the color of the paper as much as possible. You may not like how it looks like personally, but that's what "standard" white should be.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Ordered! I also just got my PG279Q in today. Going to compare them over the weekend and keep whatever one doesn't have any issues (fingers crossed one of them is good...)


Hey Rhuarc- when is yours arriving?


----------



## kashim

guys is better or like pg279q? 165 works better here?


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Hey Rhuarc- when is yours arriving?


Sorry been too busy using it







My 271 is head and shoulders above my 279q in terms of quality. No blb, minimal ips glow, no dead pixels and near perfect uniformity. I'll post pics when I get some time today or tomorrow. The 279q is already in the defective refund process.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Sorry been too busy using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 271 is head and shoulders above my 279q in terms of quality. No blb, minimal ips glow, no dead pixels and near perfect uniformity. I'll post pics when I get some time today or tomorrow. The 279q is already in the defective refund process.


No problem mate. Great news. I am glad that you got good one! Do you remember your PG manufacture date and can you check one on your XB too? Thanks.

Can't wait to get shot on new XB! Still no stocks in EU


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2601*
> 
> Here are a couple videos. This is a much more accurate representation of what the screen looks like with a darker screen.
> 
> You can see a bit of the bleed in the right corner and lower left, but overall, I'm pleased.


Honestly that looks great, no horrible yellow bleed, just one corner with a silver IPS glow. What brightness setting was this on when you recorded?


----------



## toadwaker

There's a couple currently in stock on amazon.com


----------



## dannyk8232

1 in stock at amazon right now....if i didn't have an Asus pg279q arriving Tuesday, i would've bought it (although it's kinda hilarious how it's the exact same panel with the exact same specs for the exact smae price)


----------



## x2601

80 which is what it came configured with out of the box. I've since bumped it down to 50.


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> 1 in stock at amazon right now....if i didn't have an Asus pg279q arriving Tuesday, i would've bought it (although it's kinda hilarious how it's the exact same panel with the exact same specs for the exact smae price)


They're gone. I managed to snag one. Says it's shipping on the 24th.


----------



## ACallander

USA amazon?


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeisenberGG*
> 
> I'm glad I could help.
> 
> 6500K is pretty good. It really comes down to what every person finds comfortable to look at. Some like a brighter setting, some like a darker one.
> 
> In terms of what should be the "best" setting, put a plain white printing paper next to your screen and try to adjust the settings on your screen to match the color of the paper as much as possible. You may not like how it looks like personally, but that's what "standard" white should be.


Especially if you turn on the "movie mode" that's when the colors starting popping out in a very natural way. Very nice find! I am ordering my XB271HU next week and will be sure to use this on top of the TFT's ICC profile and OSD settings.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> 1 in stock at amazon right now....if i didn't have an Asus pg279q arriving Tuesday, i would've bought it (although it's kinda hilarious how it's the exact same panel with the exact same specs for the exact smae price)


I would still grab Acer to compare as right now Asus PG279Q has same trash QC as pevious Acer XB.... Better to maximize your chances in lottery.


----------



## Benny89

Any new owners care to share some pics and impressions?







I am super curious how are XBs. So far first two units and both are good.


----------



## HeisenberGG

Mine will arrive on Wednesday from Amazon and I will share my findings.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2601*
> 
> Haven't played a dark game yet, but will be shortly. It's a bit orange, but I've noticed it almost goes away completely when I line up my sight directly onto it. Zero dead/stuck pixels. Checked full white, red, green, and blue screens.


Yes, that's typical glow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Any new owners care to share some pics and impressions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am super curious how are XBs. So far first two units and both are good.


Until we won't see Rhuarc86's there is just one acceptable sample from x2601 at the moment







If majority will be without uniformity issues (yellow tint) then there is a big chance that it will be fixed in upcoming batches of PG279Q as well...


----------



## Rhuarc86

I'll have pics up tonight, been swamped at work and home the past couple of days.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> I'll have pics up tonight, been swamped at work and home the past couple of days.


NICE! Can't wait!!







Thx


----------



## Killa Cam

woo doggy! mine got delivered about two hours ago. quick first impressions... my monitor has a minimal orange glow in the bottom right and minimal white glow in the upper right corner. only can see it in black viewing, but its not that bad. i guess my experience with the pg279q was so bad that im actually more tolerable to this panel in terms of glow







. no dead pixels which is good. BUT.... the temp uniformity is pretty bad. the right side has the glow, but the left side is obviously a lot more warmer. im gonna have to take my time on this one...


----------



## HeisenberGG

Now I'm paranoid. Fingers crossed I win the lottery. lol


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> woo doggy! mine got delivered about two hours ago. quick first impressions... my monitor has a minimal orange glow in the bottom right and minimal white glow in the upper right corner. only can see it in black viewing, but its not that bad. i guess my experience with the pg279q was so bad that im actually more tolerable to this panel in terms of glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . no dead pixels which is good. BUT.... the temp uniformity is pretty bad. the right side has the glow, but the left side is obviously a lot more warmer. im gonna have to take my time on this one...


Hey can you take a pic in a lit room of a plain white background with the camera facing the center of the screen? Maybe take a video while moving the camera around?

Thanks!


----------



## willrit87

I ordered last night when they had 2 in stock will be here Wednesday. I just got a pg279q Saturday and it had like 8 bleed spots with yellow tin on the top of screen so figured i would try the acer since i caught it in stock.

I'll post some pics when i get it hope its better than the asus


----------



## x2601

Kind of a tangent here, but I'm wondering whether you guys/gals would prefer the manufacturers like ASUS and Acer just refuse to sell monitors made with these panels if they knew there would be a higher than acceptable percentage of problem panels (bleed, uniformity issues, etc)? I'm making a lot of assumptions here about what is "acceptable" and whether or not these companies care that much about their reputations, so it's really just a general question.

I feel like I really lucked out with my XB271HU. Good lord was it frustrating playing the panel lottery with the XB270HU though.


----------



## HeisenberGG

^^ You did luck out on the panel lottery. Be very happy with your sample.


----------



## Killa Cam

The packaging is almost half the size of the pg279q. I was surprised how small the box it came in. But when you open it, you realize you have to assemble it which is really simple.

Build quality is fantastic. I still prefer the asus base, but the acer is solid. The red is all metal, but the black part is plastic with metal frame inside. The stand i like better than the asus as well in terms of design.

I also prefer the monitor shell design as well. I was critical of the predator logo, but its actually not bad in person. Top and side bezels are really thin, but the chin is obviously where the thickness is and i really like it . I am really impressed by the design with this monitor. Its also thinner and there is no power brick unlike the asus.

My only complaint is that this acer monitor is not as fluid as the asus in terms of tilting, rotating and swivel.and i really miss that joystick. Also, is there anyway to disable the led indicator?


----------



## x2601

Yeah, the bezel logo is pretty subdued to the point where it isn't really all that noticeable.

To disable the LED, go to the menu -> wrench icon -> Power LED -> Auto off


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2601*
> 
> Yeah, the bezel logo is pretty subdued to the point where it isn't really all that noticeable.
> 
> To disable the LED, go to the menu -> wrench icon -> Power LED -> Auto off


Thank you.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Ok, so here are the shots from my monitor. Taken using my Canon DSLR at f/1.9 and ISO 200. The glow in the image is still much worse than in person. This is all with brightness at 40.


----------



## Me Boosta

It's beautiful. Congratulations on the perfect panel.

Btw, did you get a HDMI Cable in the box?


----------



## Rhuarc86

Thanks!! Yes, HDMI and Displayport.


----------



## Me Boosta

Thanks. I'm just waiting for Newegg to get it (Can't afford to pay tax on Amazon).

I might actually get the monitor before i can finish my PC, so in that case i would need to plug it in to my laptop via HDMI to check for faults. That's why i asked if it came with a HDMI cable.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Thanks!! Yes, HDMI and Displayport.


Great panel! Glad you got lucky. I will definitely pull a trigger on new XB. I hope I will get my PG replacement at the same time to compare them.

Super glad that your is so good!

Can't wait for more user reviews!


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Ok, so here are the shots from my monitor. Taken using my Canon DSLR at f/1.9 and ISO 200. The glow in the image is still much worse than in person. This is all with brightness at 40.


That looks pretty good.my only complaints would be that blue power light, red stand, and although the white looks pretty uniform, it doesnt look white.

Hope they stock more up soon.

Do these have manufactured dates?


----------



## Rhuarc86

It doesn't look white because I haven't calibrated it yet. This is literally out of the box with brightness lowered.


----------



## Killa Cam

Yep, this monitor is going back. I waited til dark to see how bad the glow was and its bad. Its definitely a light yellow glow on the right corners. I couldnt really tell earlier as there was too much natural light in my room. Sigh...


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Great panel! Glad you got lucky. I will definitely pull a trigger on new XB. I hope I will get my PG replacement at the same time to compare them.
> 
> Super glad that your is so good!
> 
> Can't wait for more user reviews!


edit.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> edit.


Didnt work out for me. These panels truly suck.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Didnt work out for me. These panels truly suck.


Come on man you said you couldn't even tell earlier when the room was well lit. Couldn't you just invest in some bias lighting to help mitigate the glow? All IPS panels will have some form of glow and using some lighting definitely helps. I bought a lamp just to keep my room dimly lit at night now since I don't have any ceiling lights and it helps with the glow a ton.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Didnt work out for me. These panels truly suck.


Yeah read that after I posted. hence the edit


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Come on man you said you couldn't even tell earlier when the room was well lit. Couldn't you just invest in some bias lighting to help mitigate the glow? All IPS panels will have some form of glow and using some lighting definitely helps. I bought a lamp just to keep my room dimly lit at night now since I don't have any ceiling lights and it helps with the glow a ton.


That is not the case. All IPS panels will have glow, especially if you play in dark. However yellow/orange glow IS NO GO! NO GO! Silverish/whiteish/blueish- that is ok, blend nice in blackness. Cold colors.

BUT YELLOW?? Looks like somenody pissed on your monitor....hell....he is still doing this when dark content comes! PIssssssssing on your screen.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Come on man you said you couldn't even tell earlier when the room was well lit. Couldn't you just invest in some bias lighting to help mitigate the glow? All IPS panels will have some form of glow and using some lighting definitely helps. I bought a lamp just to keep my room dimly lit at night now since I don't have any ceiling lights and it helps with the glow a ton.


Lol dude, thats why it was called a first impression. And it was during the day even when i had the blinds down. I knew the truth would be revealed at night. And no, my 3 year old s- ips korean monitor has never had any "glow" problems or uniformity issues. It also cost me 1/3 of this monitors asking price. Its even a better monitor in terms of color reproduction and contrast. These new ahva gsync 144hz monitors arent really comparable to true ips from lg. Theyre basically va with better dynamic colors and higher refresh rate. My 40 inch va panel 4k monitor has none of these issues as well and cost 3/4 of this monitor.

I think i have a right to wanting some quality in a expensive product. Like i said, im not asking much. I can live with some temp uniformity, one corner blb, and no more than three dead pixels. Is that hard to ask?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Lol dude, thats why it was called a first impression. And it was during the day even when i had the blinds down. I knew the truth would be revealed at night. And no, my 3 year old ah ips korean monitor has never had any "glow" problems or uniformity issues. It also cost me 1/3 of this monitors asking price. Its even a better monitor in terms of color reproduction and contrast. These new gsync 144hz monitors arent really even ips . Theyre basically ahva with better dynamic colors and higher refresh rate. My 40 inch va panel 4k monitor has none of these issues as well and cost 3/4 of this monitor.
> 
> I think i have a right to wanting some quality in a expensive product. Like i said, ik not asking much. I can live with temp uniformity, one corner blb, and no more than three dead pixels. Is that hard to ask?


Well alright your choice. I just offered my advice is all.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Well alright your choice. I just offered my advice is all.


Duly noted. For gaming only - its perfect. And i honestly would just need it for that as i use my 4K monitor for power use. But i just cant accept that this panel has soo much flaws for its asking price. Im officially giving up on ahva indefinitely, especially from auo. I love my blacks and contrast and these panels arent for me.


----------



## Me Boosta

Would you mind posting pictures of your XB271HU?


----------



## dogga94

why cant acer actually RELEASE THE MONITOR. TO THE ACTUAL WORLD, not just freaking amazon which doesnt ship globally. oh yea "November release" no bloddy way is this "released" Probs wont get it till freaking january considering they haven't even made an announcement.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Ok, so here are the shots from my monitor. Taken using my Canon DSLR at f/1.9 and ISO 200. The glow in the image is still much worse than in person. This is all with brightness at 40.


Congrats, that white looks good, nothing like the PG279Q pics... I almost want to try one of these when it comes out now...


----------



## Sdotlow

My XB271 is arriving today. I'll post my first impressions when I get it home this evening.

It's a shame because this Pg279Q I have would be amazing if not for this odd glowing hole in the middle of my screen.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> My XB271 is arriving today. I'll post my first impressions when I get it home this evening.
> 
> It's a shame because this Pg279Q I have would be amazing if not for this odd glowing hole in the middle of my screen.


Nice! Can't wait!


----------



## HeisenberGG

Mine shipped yesterday from Cali and will deliver to me in IL tomorrow. What gives me hope is that it comes from Cali, which most likely means its a batch that came from the manufacturer in Asia.

If it came from the East Coast (NJ , NY), there would be a good chance its a sample that was rejected by someone in Europe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Thanks!! Yes, HDMI and Displayport.


Congratulations on getting a nice panel. Looks pretty solid. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeisenberGG*
> 
> Mine shipped yesterday from Cali and will deliver to me in IL tomorrow. What gives me hope is that it comes from Cali, which most likely means its a batch that came from the manufacturer in Asia.
> 
> If it came from the East Coast (NJ , NY), there would be a good chance its a sample that was rejected by someone in Europe.
> Congratulations on getting a nice panel. Looks pretty solid. I hope you enjoy it!


Nobody rejected anything in Europe as XB didn't have yet release in EU. This time around US is first, EU second, counterwise to PG release date







.


----------



## HeisenberGG

Well, if that's the case, I still feel better that it comes from Cali (probably batch from Asia). This whole panel lottery made me paranoid.


----------



## Killa Cam

aight, heres the pics...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



da predata!

all black

all white

right side

left side (notice the temp uniformity)

blu-ray

ps4


----------



## austzorro

The bleed is similar to my PG279Q - only appears on the right side.

I am starting to think this is the new norm for IPS panels


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> aight, heres the pics...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> da predata!
> 
> all black
> 
> all white
> 
> right side
> 
> left side (notice the temp uniformity)
> 
> blu-ray
> 
> ps4


That looks hideous.


----------



## MikuMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> The bleed is similar to my PG279Q - only appears on the right side.
> 
> I am starting to think this is the new norm for IPS panels


Not genuine LG IPS panels its not, on these AUO AHVA panels its starting to look that way.


----------



## MikuMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> That looks hideous.


That does indeed look terrible, easily as bad as the PG I sent back, which is a real shame


----------



## Stars

That nasty LED man... I suspect its causing the most of the glow in the bottom right corner.

LG was smart enough to allow users to turn ON/OFF the power LED in the 24GM77, although the LED is positioned quite far away from the panel already, but they still thought about that detail.

I think we really need them koreans (LG/Samsung) to make a 27" gsync gaming monitor, preferably with their own panel.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> That nasty LED man... I suspect its causing the most of the glow in the bottom right corner.
> 
> LG was smart enough to allow users to turn ON/OFF the power LED in the 24GM77, although the LED is positioned quite far away from the panel already, but they still thought about that detail.
> 
> I think we really need them koreans (LG/Samsung) to make a 27" gsync gaming monitor, preferably with their own panel.


the led can be turned off on this model. i had reset the settings and forgot to disable the led. all of those pics were set at 25 brightness.


----------



## mo0sic

One in stock now on Amazon, (I bought the other).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0173PEX20?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00


----------



## Stars

@Cam - thats cool to know, finally Acer realized it









I gotta give Acer some credit though, that their uniformity seems to be quite decent from what Ive seen so far.

I assume the failed ventilation/cooling design of the Asus 279 is the main cause for uniformity issues, like someone else posted a pic from the Asus website. The cool air seems to get inside the housing from the left+right bottom corners and circulates to the top center area, which is why the bottom corners have a cooler and more blueish color shift, while the 1/3 top panel area is way more yellowish, where the panel gets warmer than other areas.

At least Acers ventilation/cooling design seems to actually work quite decently so far, again from what Ive seen on the pics posted so far.

Asus probably thought that since it worked with the 278, it should prolly work with the 279 as well, except it seems like the AHVA panel is more sensitive in regards of temperature. Its funny too, because how the 279 was delayed by so many months, you would at least expect them "engineers" to test the monitor properly. But in reality the 279 seems to be a 1:1 copy of the 278 housing with the AHVA panel inside. Which again worked for the TN panel, as its probably less sensitive to different temperature levels, but it doesnt seem to work that well with the AHVA panel.


----------



## Sdotlow

I just got the Acer deliver to my office. Amazon packaged inside of another box, so I'm concerned with excessive banging around (no fragile sticker, or anything to indicate not to throw around).

It has an October 2015 code on the outside, and all of the tape is "Acer" tape. No QC sticker. Carton 6 of 13.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> aight, heres the pics...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> da predata!
> 
> all black
> 
> all white
> 
> right side
> 
> left side (notice the temp uniformity)
> 
> blu-ray
> 
> ps4


So it looks as bad as Asus one







So dissapointed by panel QC these days.

Now I'm starting to think getting 25" like this won't be bad choice for now...
http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/15935-hp-27cw-hp-25xw-review-almost-glossy-overclock-able-1080p-6-bit-frc-lg-ah-ips.html


----------



## Pereb

I seriously doubt the cooling system has anything to do with the temperature uniformity. I've had two, one which was yellow on the left side, the other on the top (like most people seem to have) but there was at least one guy who had the issue on the right side. If it was the cooling, the warm tint would always be on the same spot of the screen. Furthermore, you'd be able to see the temperature gradually change as the monitor warms up.
I'm pretty sure that Asus (and Acer) just buy lower grade panels to increase profit margins. Need a Dell version of this


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> @Cam - thats cool to know, finally Acer realized it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta give Acer some credit though, that their uniformity seems to be quite decent from what Ive seen so far.
> 
> I assume the failed ventilation/cooling design of the Asus 279 is the main cause for uniformity issues, like someone else posted a pic from the Asus website. The cool air seems to get inside the housing from the left+right bottom corners and circulates to the top center area, which is why the bottom corners have a cooler and more blueish color shift, while the 1/3 top panel area is way more yellowish, where the panel gets warmer than other areas.
> 
> At least Acers ventilation/cooling design seems to actually work quite decently so far, again from what Ive seen on the pics posted so far.
> 
> Asus probably thought that since it worked with the 278, it should prolly work with the 279 as well, except it seems like the AHVA panel is more sensitive in regards of temperature. Its funny too, because how the 279 was delayed by so many months, you would at least expect them "engineers" to test the monitor properly. But in reality the 279 seems to be a 1:1 copy of the 278 housing with the AHVA panel inside. Which again worked for the TN panel, as its probably less sensitive to different temperature levels, but it doesnt seem to work that well with the AHVA panel.


I think Stars is right, I am also leaning toward this explanation. Asus monitor back design looks badass however I think it has no very good airflow and heat exhaust. Much of the heat is focusing on top and that is why we have it. While if you look at Acer XB- back is typical ergonomic and simple with nice air flow.

@Cam- sorry to see that you got bad panel. Well, I never expecter Acer to have 100% QC but so far it looks overall better than PGs. However you got unlucky with this one. Sorry to see it mate. Try replacement as soon as possible.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> @Cam - thats cool to know, finally Acer realized it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta give Acer some credit though, that their uniformity seems to be quite decent from what Ive seen so far.
> 
> I assume the failed ventilation/cooling design of the Asus 279 is the main cause for uniformity issues, like someone else posted a pic from the Asus website. The cool air seems to get inside the housing from the left+right bottom corners and circulates to the top center area, which is why the bottom corners have a cooler and more blueish color shift, while the 1/3 top panel area is way more yellowish, where the panel gets warmer than other areas.
> 
> At least Acers ventilation/cooling design seems to actually work quite decently so far, again from what Ive seen on the pics posted so far.
> 
> Asus probably thought that since it worked with the 278, it should prolly work with the 279 as well, except it seems like the AHVA panel is more sensitive in regards of temperature. Its funny too, because how the 279 was delayed by so many months, you would at least expect them "engineers" to test the monitor properly. But in reality the 279 seems to be a 1:1 copy of the 278 housing with the AHVA panel inside. Which again worked for the TN panel, as its probably less sensitive to different temperature levels, but it doesnt seem to work that well with the AHVA panel.


stars please check your PM


----------



## TomcatV

[quote name="Killa Cam" url="/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experiance-and-show-pics/130#post_24637712
Lol dude, thats why it was called a first impression. And it was during the day even when i had the blinds down. I knew the truth would be revealed at night.

*And no, my 3 year old s- ips korean monitor has never had any "glow" problems or uniformity issues. It also cost me 1/3 of this monitors asking price. Its even a better monitor in terms of color reproduction and contrast. These new ahva gsync 144hz monitors arent really comparable to true ips from lg.*

Theyre basically va with better dynamic colors and higher refresh rate. My 40 inch va panel 4k monitor has none of these issues as well and cost 3/4 of this monitor.

I think i have a right to wanting some quality in a expensive product. Like i said, im not asking much. I can live with some temp uniformity, one corner blb, and no more than three dead pixels. Is that hard to ask?[/quote]

I hear ya Bra ... +R









Typical AUOptronics 1440p AHVA "JUNK" quality panel (8 out of 10?)











Typical LG 1440p IPS @96-120Hz (9.5 out of 10)! ...








And if you were an early adopter (Cat2B/Qnix L02) they came in a "True Glossy" version!



Dang I really hope my OC'd Koreans hang in there until LG or Samsung steps up to the plate and does 144Hz / GSync IPS Right! ...









EDIT: And here is a BLB fix from the XB270HU thread you can try ... or NOT











From *HERE* ...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Typical LG 1440p IPS @96-120Hz (9.5 out of 10)! ...


What is this LG? 120Hz 1440p?? What is this model?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> What is this LG? 120Hz 1440p?? What is this model?


He's talking about an overclockable korean monitor.


----------



## Sdotlow

Just got home and got things plugged in.

Some initial comments on the aesthetics...

1) Bezel is amazing. Very thin and low profile. The predator logo isn't nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be (not bad at all).

2) The stand isn't tacky like I thought it would be, but I'm still not wild about it. I like the ASUS one much better.

3) I like the "auto-off" on the LED. Huge improvement over the previous model.

4) The OSD isn't as bad, but the buttons aren't labeled and it's somewhat clunky. Still, better than the previous model imo (Asus still wins this hands down).

Now, on to what really matters - the panel.

The bottom right is kind of bad, but not nearly as bad as the first Acer I got (XB270). I have on dead pixel, and I don't really care much about that. That bottom right corner kind of annoys me. I fired up Dota 2 and it stood out @ 35 brightness.

Black @ 80 brightness -



White @ 35 Brightness -



Looking at the white photo, I think I might need to increase the brightness and take the photo with some light in the room. My phone camera is pretty poor for taking these photos.

Not sure how I want to handle this as far as sending back the ASUS for possible replacement, sending the Acer back for a replacement, keeping the Acer, or sending them both back and waiting.

Getting kind of worn out and tired of all of this to be honest.


----------



## HeisenberGG

@Sdotlow

Well, your XB still looks a lot better than most PG's seen on these forums.


----------



## Sdotlow

More white screen photos...





The left side definitely seems a bit off.


----------



## Stigmatta

That looks alot better than the PG279Q by a mile. But i couldnt handle dead pixels if thats what you have.


----------



## toadwaker

I got mine! I got mine! It doesn't show the acer logo or much of anything really when you power it on! It's got a gorgeous silver shine though! I have to send it back! yay!


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> That looks alot better than the PG279Q by a mile. But i couldnt handle dead pixels if thats what you have.


One dead pixel I had to struggle to find in the lower middle part of the screen. A dead pixel is nothing to me. It's the bleeding that drives me nuts.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> I hear ya Bra ... +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical AUOptronics 1440p AHVA "JUNK" quality panel (8 out of 10?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical LG 1440p IPS @96-120Hz (9.5 out of 10)! ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you were an early adopter (Cat2B/Qnix L02) they came in a "True Glossy" version!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang I really hope my OC'd Koreans hang in there until LG or Samsung steps up to the plate and does 144Hz / GSync IPS Right! ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: And here is a BLB fix from the XB270HU thread you can try ... or NOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From *HERE* ...


Yep. Thats why i was confused when i heard most ips monitors suffer from glow. And yes, it is the true glossy too in which i also prefer on my panels as well. I just missed the window back then and i didnt get a overclockable catleap. I gave that monitor to my sister when i purchased my 4k monitor. She absolutely loves it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> What is this LG? 120Hz 1440p?? What is this model?


Catleap 2bs where the first ips to be overclocked to 96+hz. The lg s-ips panels on them are amazing, but i dont think they make those panels anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> Just got home and got things plugged in.
> 
> Some initial comments on the aesthetics...
> 
> 1) Bezel is amazing. Very thin and low profile. The predator logo isn't nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be (not bad at all).
> 
> 2) The stand isn't tacky like I thought it would be, but I'm still not wild about it. I like the ASUS one much better.
> 
> 3) I like the "auto-off" on the LED. Huge improvement over the previous model.
> 
> 4) The OSD isn't as bad, but the buttons aren't labeled and it's somewhat clunky. Still, better than the previous model imo (Asus still wins this hands down).
> 
> Now, on to what really matters - the panel.
> 
> The bottom right is kind of bad, but not nearly as bad as the first Acer I got (XB270). I have on dead pixel, and I don't really care much about that. That bottom right corner kind of annoys me. I fired up Dota 2 and it stood out @ 35 brightness.
> 
> Black @ 80 brightness -
> 
> 
> 
> White @ 35 Brightness -
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the white photo, I think I might need to increase the brightness and take the photo with some light in the room. My phone camera is pretty poor for taking these photos.
> 
> Not sure how I want to handle this as far as sending back the ASUS for possible replacement, sending the Acer back for a replacement, keeping the Acer, or sending them both back and waiting.
> 
> Getting kind of worn out and tired of all of this to be honest.


I only had one of each and im already drained. Just unwanted stress. Your panel looks pretty good, but if it doesnt meet your expectations, you got to do whats best for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> I got mine! I got mine! It doesn't show the acer logo or much of anything really when you power it on! It's got a gorgeous silver shine though! *I have to send it back! yay!*


Lol what happened?


----------



## toadwaker

I have to send mine back because it's defective. There's no connection between the circuit board in the back and the display. They probably got disconnected mid shipment.

I have to pay 1 way shipping too...

Edit: I'm shipping this one back to amazon. Acer wants me to pay for shipping and ship it in my own box if I want to keep the original. I don't need all these problems.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> I have to send mine back because it's defective. There's no connection between the circuit board in the back and the display. They probably got disconnected mid shipment.
> 
> I have to pay 1 way shipping too...
> 
> Edit: I'm shipping this one back to amazon. Acer wants me to pay for shipping and ship it in my own box if I want to keep the original. I don't need all these problems.


Ouch. Yeah, thats probably on amazon for shipping it with poor packaging. So you tried to rma with acer first? Its alot easier to do returns with amazon. I already got my label, but im not gonna return it until tomorrow.


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Ouch. Yeah, thats probably on amazon for shipping it with poor packaging. So you tried to rma with acer first? Its alot easier to do returns with amazon. I already got my label, but im not gonna return it until tomorrow.


I thought maybe Acer would take care of me as it's a brand new monitor. They just treat it like any other case and want me to pay for shipping to them, and want me to pack it in my own box if I want to keep my original one, because they'll be shipping it back in a plain brown box.

No thanks.

The panel turned on, but showed no logo or OSD. Would blink a few times when my pc was turning on. Switching between HDMI and DP didn't help.

So sad. I really wanted this one to be perfect...


----------



## Sdotlow

If it's defective, whether Amazon or Newegg, always ship it back to them directly. They won't charge for shipping or restocking fees if the unit is defective.

And you don't need Newegg Premier to return defective products at no charge.


----------



## Okaros

Just got mine in this evening. Looks absolutely gorgeous, no orange tinge/BLB that I could spot and minimal IPS glow. Color uniformity looks fine to me as well.

Overly huge pictures from my phone's camera don't really do it justice (the glow is *far* less visible than it appears), but here you go:





Purchased from Amazon over the weekend, box was labelled carton 5 of 15. I'll add the manufacture date as soon as I find it.

Edit: Manufactured October, 2015


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> aight, heres the pics...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> da predata!
> 
> all black
> 
> all white
> 
> right side
> 
> left side (notice the temp uniformity)
> 
> blu-ray
> 
> ps4


Geez now that I have actually SEEN pictures of your unit, that is far worst than I imagined it to be. At first I thought it was possible you were just overblowing the issue but clearly you aren't. Sorry


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Geez now that I have actually SEEN pictures of your unit, that is far worst than I imagined it to be. At first I thought it was possible you were just overblowing the issue but clearly you aren't. Sorry


No need to apologize. I understand that you were holding out hope as others have had good luck with this panel. I know my comments were contradicting to each other, so i get why you would question my validity. I still think this acer xb271hu is worth trying, i just happened to strike out twice with the second being this model.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> Just got home and got things plugged in.
> 
> Some initial comments on the aesthetics...
> 
> 1) Bezel is amazing. Very thin and low profile. The predator logo isn't nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be (not bad at all).
> 
> 2) The stand isn't tacky like I thought it would be, but I'm still not wild about it. I like the ASUS one much better.
> 
> 3) I like the "auto-off" on the LED. Huge improvement over the previous model.
> 
> 4) The OSD isn't as bad, but the buttons aren't labeled and it's somewhat clunky. Still, better than the previous model imo (Asus still wins this hands down).
> 
> Now, on to what really matters - the panel.
> 
> The bottom right is kind of bad, but not nearly as bad as the first Acer I got (XB270). I have on dead pixel, and I don't really care much about that. That bottom right corner kind of annoys me. I fired up Dota 2 and it stood out @ 35 brightness.
> 
> Black @ 80 brightness -
> 
> 
> 
> White @ 35 Brightness -
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the white photo, I think I might need to increase the brightness and take the photo with some light in the room. My phone camera is pretty poor for taking these photos.
> 
> Not sure how I want to handle this as far as sending back the ASUS for possible replacement, sending the Acer back for a replacement, keeping the Acer, or sending them both back and waiting.
> 
> Getting kind of worn out and tired of all of this to be honest.


That looks solid for me as long as there is not yellow/orange glow. IMO looks fine.


----------



## Sdotlow

@Benny89 - Yeah, my first impression (and current) is that it's solid. I'm taking the weekend to see if any issues crop up, or if I notice the backlight bleed more. I wish I could find some quick calibration settings so I don't have to screw around with it lol









So far, it looks solid. The stand isn't the best (it started to annoy me last night), and my girlfriend thought it was hideous, but it's the panel that matters in this case. I think the Asus PG279Q edges this out in aesthetics due to the base.


----------



## ACallander

How are you guys getting to order them? It's always currently unavailable on Amazon!


----------



## HeisenberGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> How are you guys getting to order them? It's always currently unavailable on Amazon!


They are restocked 2-6 panels at a time every few days on Amazon. Needless to say, they are gone within minutes due to limited numbers. It comes down to if you are lucky to grab one. Sign up for the e-mail stock notification, maybe it will help you to grab one.


----------



## glidlegolas

I got my monitor from Amazon yesterday. I ordered last Thursday when they first appeared. I'm not seeing any bleed on an all black or any dust or dead pixels on the all white. The picture is also beautiful. I've been getting it above 144 playing mainly Diablo. So smooth.

*I'd be happy to take pictures and video to upload. Can someone tell me how to get a full black or full white screen on the monitor?* When I download an image that just white and open it, I still have the annoying windows task bar at the bottom.

Also, it was a simple menu item that let me turn off that blue LED.


----------



## toadwaker

Here's how amazon packaged the monitor for me(It's got tape on it because this is how I'm shipping it back, it's broken). A huge box with a bit of paper thrown in, with the monitor box smashing around inside. No wonder it broke. Good thing amazon owned up and gladly provided a refund with free return shipping.


----------



## HeisenberGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glidlegolas*
> 
> I got my monitor from Amazon yesterday. I ordered last Thursday when they first appeared. I'm not seeing any bleed on an all black or any dust or dead pixels on the all white. The picture is also beautiful. I've been getting it above 144 playing mainly Diablo. So smooth.
> 
> *I'd be happy to take pictures and video to upload. Can someone tell me how to get a full black or full white screen on the monitor?* When I download an image that just white and open it, I still have the annoying windows task bar at the bottom.
> 
> Also, it was a simple menu item that let me turn off that blue LED.


Try this, it's pretty easy: http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Here's how amazon packaged the monitor for me(It's got tape on it because this is how I'm shipping it back, it's broken). A huge box with a bit of paper thrown in, with the monitor box smashing around inside. No wonder it broke. Good thing amazon owned up and gladly provided a refund with free return shipping.


Mine was shipped like that too, and I was very concerned. Thankfully mine seems to be okay (and likely a keeper!).


----------



## HeisenberGG

My XB1 was just delivered to me at work. It wasn't a box in a box. It was just the Predator box. Carton # is 31 out of 36.

I will post my opinion, pictures and test results later today after I get back from work.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeisenberGG*
> 
> My XB1 was just delivered to me at work. It wasn't a box in a box. It was just the Predator box. Carton # is 31 out of 36.
> 
> I will post my opinion, pictures and test results later today after I get back from work.


Cool! Thanks mate, can't wait to check your impressions. Don't forget to tell us Manufature date! (on 99% October but still...)


----------



## Okaros

My monitor was also shipped just in the Acer Predator box, no additional packaging.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okaros*
> 
> My monitor was also shipped just in the Acer Predator box, no additional packaging.


Please share pictures and tests results! Hope you got decent one!


----------



## Okaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Please share pictures and tests results! Hope you got decent one!


I did, just a few posts ago. Post #171


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okaros*
> 
> I did, just a few posts ago. Post #171


Looks nice. How is glow clolor and BLB in the dark?


----------



## Okaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Looks nice. How is glow clolor and BLB in the dark?


The pictures in my prior post are in total darkness. All I'm seeing is a very faint silver glow at some of the corners, no orange tinge at all (my phone's camera really exaggerates the effect, I need to see if I can tweak the exposure settings or something). Completely unnoticeable in actual use, so I'm ecstatic.







Default color settings were a little off, wound up around 6100K, but a round of calibration with my Spyder has fixed that up nicely and everything looks phenomenal.

I did have to wipe and reinstall my Nvidia drivers to get G-Sync working properly, but I was sort of expecting that.

I noticed there's a specific driver from Acer for the XB270HU, but I can't find one for the 271 (Acer's support site doesn't even have the 271 listed). Is there one that I'm missing somewhere? Or should I just be letting the generic windows driver handle it for now?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okaros*
> 
> The pictures in my prior post are in total darkness. All I'm seeing is a very faint silver glow at some of the corners, no orange tinge at all (my phone's camera really exaggerates the effect, I need to see if I can tweak the exposure settings or something). Completely unnoticeable in actual use, so I'm ecstatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default color settings were a little off, wound up around 6100K, but a round of calibration with my Spyder has fixed that up nicely and everything looks phenomenal.
> 
> I did have to wipe and reinstall my Nvidia drivers to get G-Sync working properly, but I was sort of expecting that.
> 
> I noticed there's a specific driver from Acer for the XB270HU, but I can't find one for the 271 (Acer's support site doesn't even have the 271 listed). Is there one that I'm missing somewhere? Or should I just be letting the generic windows driver handle it for now?


Nice, really glad yours good and keeper! Congrats!









As for drivers- sorry I have no idea


----------



## AUDIOPHILER

Just got mine this morning, been doing tests, PERFECT SO FAR!
glow is minimal, no BLB , packaging from amazing was well done ( the monitor traveled 3,000 miles (from PA TO CA).
photos coming up soon.


----------



## willrit87

Got my xb271hu today here's a few pics and a some vid. Its defiantly better than the pg279q it has some glow which top right is a little yellow but no dead pixels. Let me know what you guys think.

The xb271hu is on the left and pg279q on right


----------



## AUDIOPHILER

Ok I decided not to take pictures, My iphone camera (6S PLUS) is just horrible. It's exaggerating so much it even shows the glow as orange somehow , the picture pretty much looks like the one @CAM posted, but REAL EYE TEST shows there is no bleed! only silver glow on bottom right and its barely noticeable


----------



## HeisenberGG

Okay so first impression.









This text is so small now, I'll need some time to get used to this 2K resolution.









Manufacture date: *October 2015*

The monitor did not come pre-assembled and everything was nicely packed in order. I've looked for signs if this was tampered with by someone before, and I didn't find any. No fingerprints, no double tape on the box, and nothing seemed like it was pulled out before. Good start.









So I setup the monitor on my desk and turned it on. I did an initial inspection of the screen quality with the settings being "as is" from the box. I've noticed very minimal BLB / IPS glow, no dead pixels, and great color uniformity. I'm saying this without any kind of calibration performed.

I wasn't like "WOW this is so good" that much, even though I previously used a TN LED 1920x1080 Asus. I've owned a LG 55" 4K UHD IPS, that I've payed a very pretty penny, for 6 months now. Therefore its not my first rodeo. Don't get me wrong, the monitor is really good and I am yet to activate 165Hz G-Sync capability.

I took a bunch of pictures already and I will take more. Now I'm going to calibrate everything and run some tests. More coming shortly.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeisenberGG*
> 
> Okay so first impression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This text is so small now, I'll need some time to get used to this 2K resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manufacture date: *October 2015*
> 
> The monitor did not come pre-assembled and everything was nicely packed in order. I've looked for signs if this was tampered with by someone before, and I didn't find any. No fingerprints, no double tape on the box, and nothing seemed like it was pulled out before. Good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I setup the monitor on my desk and turned it on. I did an initial inspection of the screen quality with the settings being "as is" from the box. I've noticed very minimal BLB / IPS glow, no dead pixels, and great color uniformity. I'm saying this without any kind of calibration performed.
> 
> I wasn't like "WOW this is so good" that much, even though I previously used a TN LED 1920x1080 Asus. I've owned a LG 55" 4K UHD IPS, that I've payed a very pretty penny, for 6 months now. Therefore its not my first rodeo. Don't get me wrong, the monitor is really good and I am yet to activate 165Hz G-Sync capability.
> 
> I took a bunch of pictures already and I will take more. Now I'm going to calibrate everything and run some tests. More coming shortly.


Nice one! My 4th PG is arriving 3rd December so It that will fail, I will try my luck this thime with new XB. So far new XBs are definitely going better than PGs. FIrst PGs reported in PG thread were all fails and returned, so it is impressive that so far only one XB was returned. That gives me some hope.


----------



## Killa Cam

man was this monitor a pita to rebox. oh well, its on its way back to amazon. good luck to everyone and i hope you guys get some good panels.


----------



## misiak

From users experiences it looks like this panel is much better quality than Asus. No obvious orange glow, bleed and uniformity looks much better without orange tint. Well, all of them are October+ models....

This would confirm my assumption that September panels have been really screwed up and flawed with issues. Asus should recall them imo. Looking forward for another reviews, this giving me hope also for ASUS. I'm pretty sure their October/November models will be much better. Now we know why Acer has been waiting with release of XB271HU...

@Killa Cam, why did you return yours ?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> From users experiences it looks like this panel is much better quality than Asus. No obvious orange glow, bleed and uniformity looks much better without orange tint. Well, all of them are October+ models....
> 
> This would confirm my assumption that September panels have been really screwed up and flawed with issues. Asus should recall them imo. Looking forward for another reviews, this giving me hope also for ASUS. I'm pretty sure their October/November models will be much better. Now we know why Acer has been waiting with release of XB271HU...
> 
> @Killa Cam, why did you return yours ?


Look a couple posts back. I posted pics of the one i received. Just aint meant to be.


----------



## Falkentyne

^^ He lost the lottery. His sample looked as bad as the bad PG279Q's.


----------



## Okaros

Something to keep in mind is that those of us that have managed to snag a panel from Amazon are almost certainly getting the very first shipment, so we have not yet been exposed to the relisted-returns shenanigans that seem to be happening with the PG279Qs. I'll be curious to see if Acer (or the retailers, if it's not Asus doing it on the PG279Qs) pulls the same nonsense with the XB271HUs once people start returning the (hopefully few) bad panels that go out.


----------



## DukeLukewarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okaros*
> 
> Something to keep in mind is that those of us that have managed to snag a panel from Amazon are almost certainly getting the very first shipment, so we have not yet been exposed to the relisted-returns shenanigans that seem to be happening with the PG279Qs. I'll be curious to see if Acer (or the retailers, if it's not Asus doing it on the PG279Qs) pulls the same nonsense with the XB271HUs once people start returning the (hopefully few) bad panels that go out.


I sure hope I won't have to deal with that when I try to get one from Amazon.de as soon as they get new stock... About how high would you guess the likelihood of getting a previously returned junk model to be in this case?


----------



## AUDIOPHILER

Guys, I got an issue, not really a defect it's just because am used on TN panels. The white on the screen looks like egg white , not 100% white. I have tried using color calibration software , didn't go well. I don't want to spend $100 on a calibrator .. Any ideas ?


----------



## exzacklyright

So how does one choose between this and the Asus?

Any noticeable differences besides obviously the stand/logo both of which i don't really care about.

Prices are the same correct?


----------



## willrit87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So how does one choose between this and the Asus?
> 
> Any noticeable differences besides obviously the stand/logo both of which i don't really care about.
> 
> Prices are the same correct?


Well my acer is better than the asus i got but it still has a little blb and some ips glow but what i like is there is almost no bezel on the top and sides. And I actually prefer the acer stand


----------



## HeisenberGG

Okay, here are my findings. I will be as detailed as I can.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The box.*


*Everything packed nicely.*



*The stand.*




*Cables.*


*First look at the panel.*







*Black fullscreen with room light on.*


*White fullscreen with no room light.*


*Black fullscreen with no room light.*


*Black fullscreen with some natural light from the window.*




I'm running the monitor on my Asus ROG STRIX 980Ti OC 6GB using the DP cable provided with the monitor.

Okay, so as I posted yesterday, the monitor came well packed in the box and I believe there are no signs that it was opened before.

As you can see from the pics, the stand is really well made. The red parts are 100% metal, but the bottom contains rubber bits to prevent any kind of damage while moving it around the desk.

You get 4 cables included.

*
1. Power cable
2. HDMI to HDMI cable
3. DP to DP cable
4. USB 3.0 cable (for connecting a peripheral to the back of the monitor)
*

The settings buttons on the panel are not marked and to me, the navigation is a bit clunky and will take some time to get used to.

The manufacturing sticker is located right under the power connection outlet on the back. Its an *October 2015* batch.

There are 3 USB 3.0 connections, 1 DP, 1 Audio, and 1 HDMI.

There are no dead pixels after specifically looking for them.

I did what I could to calibrate the screen to the best of my ability. What settings are actually optimal, we will learn only when some credible professional reviews show up.

I used the settings from TFT Central for ASUS PG279Q for the moment, with some minor tweaks, since these are very similar monitors.

Uniformity on a flat white fullscreen looks pretty solid to me.

There is some BLB in the lower left and right corners. I can only see it if the screen is pitch black. It doesn't bother me that much since its not orange. I did my best to take lower exposure pics for the BLB, but the camera on my Galaxy S6 can only do so much. It really exaggerates the BLB quite a bit. I must have taken at least 20+ pics until I kept a few, and it still exaggerates the BLB.

There is also no driver / software support from Acer for this model yet. Its pretty understandable, since this just came out.

The built in speakers were also tested and are pretty solid for being only 2W.

The games I tried so far are: Fallout 4, Witcher 3, Anno 2205, Armored Warfare and Starcraft II Legacy of the Void. All games were running using G-Sync @ 165Hz, 2K resolution, and Ultra settings.

All of them were running very smooth and very fast. I've never seen the action in Fallout happen so fast. The Witcher 3 looks absolutely amazing and runs very smooth, being one the most demanding games on the PC market right now. I'm impressed. Truly, I am.

Now, initially I had some problems. Fallout 4 was crashing on start-up and Armored Warfare didn't want to start at all. I suspected a software issue between the games and the nVidia display / G-Sync drivers that I had. I previously had nVidia 352 driver pack and then I upgraded to the nVidia 359 driver pack, which is the latest at this point, dated November 19. As soon as the new driver pack was installed, all the start-up problems with a couple games were immediately and completely eliminated.

Final thoughts.

I am very impressed by what this monitor can do. The only thing I don't like 100% is that BLB, which is still not that severe. I'll let it sit by the end of the week, so that Thanksgiving can go by, and make a final decision if I'm going to ask for a replacement or not. It will absolutely depend on if the BLB bothers me after a few days. So far, it doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DukeLukewarm*
> 
> I sure hope I won't have to deal with that when I try to get one from Amazon.de as soon as they get new stock... About how high would you guess the likelihood of getting a previously returned junk model to be in this case?


Asus promised they wouldnt have stock issues with the 279 like they did with the 278, I wouldnt put it passed em to do a quick power on test and repackage the monitors for resale @ full price. People
should NOT still be recieving Sept monitors


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AUDIOPHILER*
> 
> Guys, I got an issue, not really a defect it's just because am used on TN panels. The white on the screen looks like egg white , not 100% white. I have tried using color calibration software , didn't go well. I don't want to spend $100 on a calibrator .. Any ideas ?


Does it look like it's yellowish in some parts of the panel? That's the uniformity issue lots of people are getting, and a defect.


----------



## AUDIOPHILER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Does it look like it's yellowish in some parts of the panel? That's the uniformity issue lots of people are getting, and a defect.


No I know what you mean, but its more like that whole screen doesn't look like paper white. No blb or uniformity issues


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AUDIOPHILER*
> 
> No I know what you mean, but its more like that whole screen doesn't look like paper white. No blb or uniformity issues


Try all 3 color settings on the OSD, as well as TFT's 97/93/100 setting, see if any of that helps.


----------



## AUDIOPHILER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Try all 3 color settings on the OSD, as well as TFT's 97/93/100 setting, see if any of that helps.


I tried all 3,none of them are the perfect picture , I used a temp calibration using windows and ended up with 65 brightness and 50 contrast.
However, what do you by the 97/93/100 setting?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AUDIOPHILER*
> 
> I tried all 3,none of them are the perfect picture , I used a temp calibration using windows and ended up with 65 brightness and 50 contrast.
> However, what do you by the 97/93/100 setting?


Color > User Mode > Red 97, Green 93, Blue 100

EDIT : Sorry, mixed up this and the PG279Q. Although this is the same panel this might not give the desired result. You should play with the RGB levels (especially green, I found out there was too much green on both PG279Q and XB270HU) until you find something that works best for you.


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Try all 3 color settings on the OSD, as well as TFT's 97/93/100 setting, see if any of that helps.


TFT has not reviewed this monitor. that color setting is for the PG279Q.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> TFT has not reviewed this monitor. that color setting is for the PG279Q.


My bad, I edited my previous post, I mixed the two threads up.


----------



## AUDIOPHILER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Color > User Mode > Red 97, Green 93, Blue 100
> 
> EDIT : Sorry, mixed up this and the PG279Q. Although this is the same panel this might not give the desired result. You should play with the RGB levels (especially green, I found out there was too much green on both PG279Q and XB270HU) until you find something that works best for you.


Yes I tried it, and then I was like this looks way worse.
I will post a picture of the TN VS IPS ,and you tell me if this is normal or a defect.


----------



## AUDIOPHILER

as you can see, the left one is more like paper white(TN) and the right one has more amazing colors,but not really white( I think the picture doesnt show it as it does in real life) @Pereb


----------



## Pereb

Yeah that looks bad, either the panel itself has a yellow tint across the whole screen (so defective) or the green level is set too high. Can you post a picture of a completely white image on the XB271HU?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AUDIOPHILER*
> 
> 
> as you can see, the left one is more like paper white(TN) and the right one has more amazing colors,but not really white( I think the picture doesnt show it as it does in real life) @Pereb


I think you should first play with settings. While your white image looks quite not-white, its uniform is very good. For example in PG279Q top 1/3rd of the screen is yellowish, which is clear defective.

In your case I think you need to calibrate your monitor. Take a white sheet of paper and keep it next to your monitor. Try to adjust Green, play (lower maybe) saturation, increase brightness etc.


----------



## AUDIOPHILER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Yeah that looks bad, either the panel itself has a yellow tint across the whole screen (so defective) or the green level is set too high. Can you post a picture of a completely white image on the XB271HU?


that only happens in white screen though, all other colors are pretty looking. I will post desktop picture and full white





Camera is exaggerating a bit btw. The whole screen looks the same color


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AUDIOPHILER*
> 
> I tried all 3,none of them are the perfect picture , I used a temp calibration using windows and ended up with 65 brightness and 50 contrast.
> However, what do you by the 97/93/100 setting?


I'm sure with correct calibration you can get good white. Problem is if you have parts with difference luminance levels and especially temperature shifts. PG279Q is horrible in this with top half of the screen with yellowish or better orangeish tint.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I think you should first play with settings. While your white image looks quite not-white, its uniform is very good. For example in PG279Q top 1/3rd of the screen is yellowish, which is clear defective.
> 
> In your case I think you need to calibrate your monitor. Take a white sheet of paper and keep it next to your monitor. Try to adjust Green, play (lower maybe) saturation, increase brightness etc.


Yep, I think with such expensive monitor they should give a calibration probe for free!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AUDIOPHILER*
> 
> that only happens in white screen though, all other colors are pretty looking. I will post desktop picture and full white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera is exaggerating a bit btw. The whole screen looks the same color


I honestly like your TN panel better, that yellow just ruins it for me.


----------



## DukeLukewarm

Jeez, I'm pretty much guaranteed to get some previously returned piece of trash now, aren't I?


----------



## hisXLNC

not seeing many returns in this thread at all


----------



## mo0sic

So I received my XB271 today.... Almost perfect panel with no BLB and only silver glow. One problem of course, there is one dead pixel on the right side of the screen. I don't know what to do, I've already been through 2 PG279Qs with bad BLB. Should I deal with the pixel since there's no BLB?
Or try a fourth time...? Halp


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> So I received my XB271 today.... Almost perfect panel with no BLB and only silver glow. One problem of course, there is one dead pixel on the right side of the screen. I don't know what to do, I've already been through 2 PG279Qs with bad BLB. Should I deal with the pixel since there's no BLB?
> Or try a fourth time...? Halp


you paid a large sum of money for a product. I dont like dead pixels, so id return it or exchange it


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> you paid a large sum of money for a product. I dont like dead pixels, so id return it or exchange it


Yea... just tired of playing the lottery, not to mention Amazon is out of stock. Amazon offered to give me back 100$ as recompense for the dead pixel. Arg... IDK


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeisenberGG*
> 
> Okay, here are my findings. I will be as detailed as I can.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *The box.*
> 
> 
> *Everything packed nicely.*
> 
> 
> 
> *The stand.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cables.*
> 
> 
> *First look at the panel.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black fullscreen with room light on.*
> 
> 
> *White fullscreen with no room light.*
> 
> 
> *Black fullscreen with no room light.*
> 
> 
> *Black fullscreen with some natural light from the window.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running the monitor on my Asus ROG STRIX 980Ti OC 6GB using the DP cable provided with the monitor.
> 
> Okay, so as I posted yesterday, the monitor came well packed in the box and I believe there are no signs that it was opened before.
> 
> As you can see from the pics, the stand is really well made. The red parts are 100% metal, but the bottom contains rubber bits to prevent any kind of damage while moving it around the desk.
> 
> You get 4 cables included.
> 
> *
> 1. Power cable
> 2. HDMI to HDMI cable
> 3. DP to DP cable
> 4. USB 3.0 cable (for connecting a peripheral to the back of the monitor)
> *
> 
> The settings buttons on the panel are not marked and to me, the navigation is a bit clunky and will take some time to get used to.
> 
> The manufacturing sticker is located right under the power connection outlet on the back. Its an *October 2015* batch.
> 
> There are 3 USB 3.0 connections, 1 DP, 1 Audio, and 1 HDMI.
> 
> There are no dead pixels after specifically looking for them.
> 
> I did what I could to calibrate the screen to the best of my ability. What settings are actually optimal, we will learn only when some credible professional reviews show up.
> 
> I used the settings from TFT Central for ASUS PG279Q for the moment, with some minor tweaks, since these are very similar monitors.
> 
> Uniformity on a flat white fullscreen looks pretty solid to me.
> 
> There is some BLB in the lower left and right corners. I can only see it if the screen is pitch black. It doesn't bother me that much since its not orange. I did my best to take lower exposure pics for the BLB, but the camera on my Galaxy S6 can only do so much. It really exaggerates the BLB quite a bit. I must have taken at least 20+ pics until I kept a few, and it still exaggerates the BLB.
> 
> There is also no driver / software support from Acer for this model yet. Its pretty understandable, since this just came out.
> 
> The built in speakers were also tested and are pretty solid for being only 2W.
> 
> The games I tried so far are: Fallout 4, Witcher 3, Anno 2205, Armored Warfare and Starcraft II Legacy of the Void. All games were running using G-Sync @ 165Hz, 2K resolution, and Ultra settings.
> 
> All of them were running very smooth and very fast. I've never seen the action in Fallout happen so fast. The Witcher 3 looks absolutely amazing and runs very smooth, being one the most demanding games on the PC market right now. I'm impressed. Truly, I am.
> 
> Now, initially I had some problems. Fallout 4 was crashing on start-up and Armored Warfare didn't want to start at all. I suspected a software issue between the games and the nVidia display / G-Sync drivers that I had. I previously had nVidia 352 driver pack and then I upgraded to the nVidia 359 driver pack, which is the latest at this point, dated November 19. As soon as the new driver pack was installed, all the start-up problems with a couple games were immediately and completely eliminated.
> 
> Final thoughts.
> 
> I am very impressed by what this monitor can do. The only thing I don't like 100% is that BLB, which is still not that severe. I'll let it sit by the end of the week, so that Thanksgiving can go by, and make a final decision if I'm going to ask for a replacement or not. It will absolutely depend on if the BLB bothers me after a few days. So far, it doesn't bother me that much.


At least it seems AUO resolved that uniformity issues with newer batch of panels. From October on... September's were really horrible. Your panel look very decent, only those 2 bleed spots at sides arise a question if to keep it or not. From photos it looks pretty bad for me so I think I would return it but if it does not bother then it could be keeper for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> So I received my XB271 today.... Almost perfect panel with no BLB and only silver glow. One problem of course, there is one dead pixel on the right side of the screen. I don't know what to do, I've already been through 2 PG279Qs with bad BLB. Should I deal with the pixel since there's no BLB?
> Or try a fourth time...? Halp


Can you see it if you are not looking for it ? I had many stuck pixels and couple of dead on XB270HU but I was not able to find them from my normal position. I would say keep it in case they don't bother you. On 1440p one dead pixel, especially if not in the centre is not a big deal really. And I'm very sensitive for dead pixels but this have not bothered me at all.


----------



## toadwaker

Anyone have any clue if/when US Amazon will have stock again?


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> At least it seems AUO resolved that uniformity issues with newer batch of panels. From October on... September's were really horrible. Your panel look very decent, only those 2 bleed spots at sides arise a question if to keep it or not. From photos it looks pretty bad for me so I think I would return it but if it does not bother then it could be keeper for you.
> Can you see it if you are not looking for it ? I had many stuck pixels and couple of dead on XB270HU but I was not able to find them from my normal position. I would say keep it in case they don't bother you. On 1440p one dead pixel, especially if not in the centre is not a big deal really. And I'm very sensitive for dead pixels but this have not bothered me at all.


So... I only really notice it on white backgrounds. I'll keep it for a few days and see if I can deal with it. If not, well, I guess I'll just continue with the lotto.

Thanks for the help man.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> So... I only really notice it on white backgrounds. I'll keep it for a few days and see if I can deal with it. If not, well, I guess I'll just continue with the lotto.
> 
> Thanks for the help man.


I honestly wouldn't return it if it's located off-center and only noticeable on white backgrounds. There is no telling when Amazon will get stock again, and that are chances that your next replacement would come with bleed.

More importantly, you're getting $100 off! I wish mine came with some single dead pixel somewhere in the corner that I'll only notice 0.01% of the time, so that the retailer would refund me $100.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> Yea... just tired of playing the lottery, not to mention Amazon is out of stock. Amazon offered to give me back 100$ as recompense for the dead pixel. Arg... IDK


This is a no brainer, One dead pixel for 100$ off and everything else perfect? You'd be mad not to keep it.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> This is a no brainer, One dead pixel for 100$ off and everything else perfect? You'd be mad not to keep it.


Arg, it's difficult man! But I see your point. Thanks for the help, maybe I'll try again if I see the panels have less issues in the next month.


----------



## mo0sic

So here are some pics of my panel. Let me know what you guys think.

White background:



Black:


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> So here are some pics of my panel. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> White background:
> 
> 
> 
> Black:


This is near Perfect. As good as it gets. You would be crazy to return that for just a single dead pixel when you're getting $100 off. I personally wouldn't.


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> So here are some pics of my panel. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> White background:
> 
> 
> 
> Black:


Run an overnight pixel fixer program and use it for a week or two and see if the dead pixel goes away. I would return it if it didnt go away. If their QC is as good as it seems, you shouldn't have to worry about panel colors.

I had a PB278Q that had a dead pixel in corner that went away after like 18 months of use or so.

That said, I still see some yellow on your white background. It isnt at the top like thew PG279Qs have it, but closer to bottom right middle section. and a little in the top middle.


----------



## mo0sic

Cool, thanks for the advice guys. I'll try using it for a couple of weeks and see what happens. Hopefully see some more good panels in here so I won't be worried about replacing it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Zyvv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> So here are some pics of my panel. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> White background:
> 
> 
> 
> Black:


Looks good, but both camera angle seems trying to hide the possible issues, then again, are you happy with the monitor?


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyvv*
> 
> Looks good, but both camera angle seems trying to hide the possible issues, then again, are you happy with the monitor?


I was insanely happy with the monitor before I noticed the dead pixel. But yes, I'd say everything else is on point. Maybe I'll replace it if I see that others are having good luck.

As for the angle of the pictures, I can take another at a different angle if you'd like. BLB is non existent at any perspective really.


----------



## Searchofsub

SO anyone know when Amazon U.S will have it in stock again? Week? 2 Weeks?


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> SO anyone know when Amazon U.S will have it in stock again? Week? 2 Weeks?


I just refreshed the Amazon page every so often, but from what I've seen, it could be one day to the next, or within 2-3 days that some are in stock.


----------



## Sdotlow

I've had the XB271 for a few days now and it's shaping up to be solid. One dead pixel which is a non issue for me.

I haven't noticed any of the bleeding while gaming, although with the holidays, it hasn't been at night (I've had plans in the evenings).

The stand has actually grown on me - I like it! The bezel is wonderful. I love how the power LED shuts off quickly.

I think I may have won the monitor lottery finally


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone have both this Acer XB271JU and the ASUS PG279Q? Curious to know if the bezel thickness is relatively the same or if one is thinner than the other. I'd imagine the internal bezel's are the same, just slightly tweaked chassis using the original XB270HU panel.

Also curious to know if Acer was able to tweak the 165 Hz overdrive setting better/faster than ASUS did.


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone willing to take a picture of the top corner of the monitor with the screen on a bright background with a measuring tape laid against it like so (camera flash preferred):



$5 Paypal for one minute of work.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone have both this Acer XB271JU and the ASUS PG279Q? Curious to know if the bezel thickness is relatively the same or if one is thinner than the other. I'd imagine the internal bezel's are the same, just slightly tweaked chassis using the original XB270HU panel.
> 
> Also curious to know if Acer was able to tweak the 165 Hz overdrive setting better/faster than ASUS did.


ive had both. the acer is thinner than the asus around the sides and top but the chin or bottom of the bezel is a lot more thicker. asus is 144hz oc out of the box, acer is 60hz







. you can easily overclock to 144hz with the acer in the osd, but to enable 165hz on both, you have to do it through nvidia control panel. asus is just so much more easier because its already set at 144hz and the joystick is so amazing to navigate. i was so irritated using the buttons on acer after experiencing the asus joystick, but at least the acer predator had the buttons in the front as oppose to the side or the back.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> ive had both. the acer is thinner than the asus around the sides and top but the chin or bottom of the bezel is a lot more thicker.


I'm actually curious to know if the panel securing devices are the same or is the plastic monitor housing causing the difference in width seeing as I plan to debezel. A picture like I posted above would do wonders for that question.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'm actually curious to know if the panel securing devices are the same or is the plastic monitor housing causing the difference in width seeing as I plan to debezel. A picture like I posted above would do wonders for that question.




This acceptable?


----------



## CallsignVega

Yes thanks!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> This is near Perfect. As good as it gets. You would be crazy to return that for just a single dead pixel when you're getting $100 off. I personally wouldn't.


Yes, this is almost perfect panel. Getting one without a glow is not possible so I would definitely keep it even with one dead pixel. On my XB270HU I had couple of dead and many stuck but this bothered me at least....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> I've had the XB271 for a few days now and it's shaping up to be solid. One dead pixel which is a non issue for me.
> 
> I haven't noticed any of the bleeding while gaming, although with the holidays, it hasn't been at night (I've had plans in the evenings).
> 
> The stand has actually grown on me - I like it! The bezel is wonderful. I love how the power LED shuts off quickly.
> 
> I think I may have won the monitor lottery finally


Possibility to turn power led off is best feature on this monitor, really







I found it unbelievably distracting on XB270HU. In most positions it burned my eyes.

So how quick this diode can be turned off ?


----------



## willrit87

Well i think I'm gonna keep my acer it has a little glow and tad bit of yellow glow in top right corner but any game I have played is non existent.

This picture makes it look a 1000 times worse than it really is. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## xxtrag3dyxx

Has anyone tested the 165HZ on this panel? would love a mini review on the features


----------



## willrit87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxtrag3dyxx*
> 
> Has anyone tested the 165HZ on this panel? would love a mini review on the features


I have mine set to 165hz haven't had any problems yet I play cs go I've tried gsync with max frames capped at like 162 and uncapped but for cs go i prefer to turn gsync off and uncap fps.


----------



## CallsignVega

The XB271HU uses a new panel to back light retention bracket design (as also seen on the AUOptronics provided TN Dell S2716DG) that could very well lessen IPS defects. The PG279Q uses a traditional metal clamp/snap type panel to back light retention bracket that put's downward pressure on the surface edges of the panel.

In essence, Acer has knocked out two birds with one stone (which very well could have been their plan after their experiences with designing the XB270HU). They've lessened the propensity (speculative until more samples are shown) for back light bleed while simultaneously decreasing bezel width which is always a good thing.


----------



## ondoy

just sharing, latest batch of xb270hu can be overclocked to 165hz...
manufacturing date is september 2015...


----------



## CallsignVega

Yes it appears Acer have integrated the "new" 165 Hz electronics and on-screen display into the "regular" XB270HU. Quite progressive if you ask me.


----------



## ondoy

so the older model is a better choice then since it's cheaper... ?


----------



## 66yyhhnn66

Are either the PG279Q or the XB271HU monitors MHL compatible?


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> just sharing, latest batch of xb270hu can be overclocked to 165hz...
> manufacturing date is september 2015...


Now that, is something.

Any chance the older model is coming with the new G-Sync module as well? You can tell by checking whether it has an HDMI port or not,


----------



## CallsignVega

I've ordered five XB271HU's for 5x1 Surround from ShopBLT so I should be able to gauge a pretty good representation of the panel's quality when they come in.

http://www.shopblt.com/item/acer-um.hx1aa.001-27in-widescreen-lcd-2560x1440/acer_umhx1aa001.html


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've ordered five XB271HU's for 5x1 Surround from ShopBLT so I should be able to gauge a pretty good representation of the panel's quality when they come in.
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/item/acer-um.hx1aa.001-27in-widescreen-lcd-2560x1440/acer_umhx1aa001.html


really 5? **** that's alot man, i'm leaning towards picking one up already since i've seen alot of good review about it. damn. hard choice. :/


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've ordered five XB271HU's for 5x1 Surround from ShopBLT so I should be able to gauge a pretty good representation of the panel's quality when they come in.
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/item/acer-um.hx1aa.001-27in-widescreen-lcd-2560x1440/acer_umhx1aa001.html


Looking forward to hearing your thoughts after getting your 5. I'm very happy with the XB271 over the PG279Q. At first I was a bit put off by the stand but it's grown on me, and the panel is solid which is most important.

There's a very small amount of backlight bleed in the bottom right corner, which I can barely (if at all) notice during normal use with black in that location.

I'd really like to see a detailed review from tftcentral.


----------



## Benny89

Ech, after what CallsignVega wrote about new XB panel compare to PG panel I really want to order one and compare to PG. My 4th PG279Q replacement comes in 7.12.2015 and there still NO SIGN of XB271Hu in Europe







((

@*CallisignVega*- does this mean that XB will have less glow and bleed always or it just have LESS chances to have big glow and bleed compare to PG? Because in frist case- XB is basicely superior this way, in second- I can still score good PG....

I will have two weeks for checking PG so I hope I will be able to get XB till 16.12......


----------



## Dryst

just picked one up from my local retailer. excited to see how to goes. kinda nervous right now, pictures will be up soon.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> just picked one up from my local retailer. excited to see how to goes. kinda nervous right now, pictures will be up soon.


ENVY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> @*CallisignVega*- does this mean that XB will have less glow and bleed always or it just have LESS chances to have big glow and bleed compare to PG? Because in frist case- XB is basicely superior this way, in second- I can still score good PG....


Correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding of this is, you won't get BLB from too much pressure on the panel. You can still get BLB from not enough pressure on the panel though. Glow should be the same.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding of this is, you won't get BLB from too much pressure on the panel. You can still get BLB from not enough pressure on the panel though. Glow should be the same.


Also glow goes away when viewing at different angles. Bleed doesn't go away no matter where you view from.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Now that, is something.
> 
> Any chance the older model is coming with the new G-Sync module as well? You can tell by checking whether it has an HDMI port or not,


nope it does not, here's some info...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ech, after what CallsignVega wrote about new XB panel compare to PG panel I really want to order one and compare to PG. My 4th PG279Q replacement comes in 7.12.2015 and there still NO SIGN of XB271Hu in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((
> 
> @*CallisignVega*- does this mean that XB will have less glow and bleed always or it just have LESS chances to have big glow and bleed compare to PG? Because in frist case- XB is basicely superior this way, in second- I can still score good PG....
> 
> I will have two weeks for checking PG so I hope I will be able to get XB till 16.12......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding of this is, you won't get BLB from too much pressure on the panel. You can still get BLB from not enough pressure on the panel though. Glow should be the same.


I'll be able to answer those questions better once my five samples come in.


----------



## Dryst

how do you overclock this to 165hz? can't seem to find the setting to change it.


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> how do you overclock this to 165hz? can't seem to find the setting to change it.


4th box down in the settings menu -> "Overclock" will be in there, directly under "Wide Mode".


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> 4th box down in the settings menu -> "Overclock" will be in there, directly under "Wide Mode".


thanks man!


----------



## Adajer

TFT via twitter got their sample on the 25th, but says several weeks until review due to being busy.

I don't totally like/buy that excuse. Even though everyone was waiting for the pg279q review, this panel is just as important and needs to be reviewed asap. It should be top priority, not weeks on backburner.

I have signed up for email notifications from amazon over a week ago and havent gotten a single email. No one else online seems to carry these.


----------



## Dryst

here's a video of my monitor, minimal BLB, almost perfect for me, except for a friggin dead pixel, i'm currently running a dead pixel fix program, if this doesn't go away within 24 hrs will be asking a replacement. geez. getting tired of this already.

PS:sorry for the loud music.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a video of my monitor, minimal BLB, almost perfect for me, except for a friggin dead pixel, i'm currently running a dead pixel fix program, if this doesn't go away within 24 hrs will be asking a replacement. geez. getting tired of this already.
> 
> PS:sorry for the loud music.


Thats hardly noticeable man........................

*Not Serious*

...JEEEZUZ MOLEEEE MOLEEEE MOLEEEE OF DEADPIXELS BATMAN!!!!


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> TFT via twitter got their sample on the 25th, but says several weeks until review due to being busy.
> 
> I don't totally like/buy that excuse. Even though everyone was waiting for the pg279q review, this panel is just as important and needs to be reviewed asap. It should be top priority, not weeks on backburner.


Donate to the site or pay for the review of you are so butt hurt about it not being done ASAP.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding of this is, you won't get BLB from too much pressure on the panel. You can still get BLB from not enough pressure on the panel though. Glow should be the same.


Yeah I have gone through x3 XB270HU's and returned them all due to horrible orange glow, but on one I found that if I squeezed the bezel on one side in particular place, the big patch there all but disappeared, so it's definitely not a case of the bezel always being attached too tightly.

Very interesting if the XB271 will be using a different design though... hopefully that will help. I can't believe how bad the XB270 was, and I've seen countess reports of similar experiences to mine. If they've changed the fitting inside for the back light, there is obviously a reason for this... unless it's just more cost cutting on their part to make up for all the losses they made on people returning the XB270 ha! I actually wouldn't put anything past Acer!


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a video of my monitor, minimal BLB, almost perfect for me, except for a friggin dead pixel, i'm currently running a dead pixel fix program, if this doesn't go away within 24 hrs will be asking a replacement. geez. getting tired of this already.
> 
> PS:sorry for the loud music.


How do you have a dead pixel that large? I've seen dead pixels on 1080p screens that are smaller than that and harder to spot. And I thought dead pixels appear black on an IPS panel? Either way that still look bad.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> How do you have a dead pixel that large? I've seen dead pixels on 1080p screens that are smaller than that and harder to spot. And I thought dead pixels appear black on an IPS panel? Either way that still look bad.


that's the mouse cursor. lmao.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> that's the mouse cursor. lmao.


Oh hahahahaha damn! Now I feel ******ed


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Oh hahahahaha damn! Now I feel ******ed


gave me a good laugh man, it's cool. i bought the zero dead pixel guarantee for $5 so imma get this replaced when they get it in stock again.


----------



## Adajer

wait what? you had to pay an additional $5 for a dead pixel guarantee? that should be part of normal purchase guarantee. what store?


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> wait what? you had to pay an additional $5 for a dead pixel guarantee? that should be part of normal purchase guarantee. what store?


canada computers.

NCIX has it too but it's more expensive. $54


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> canada computers.
> 
> NCIX has it too but it's more expensive. $54


I had never heard of that retailer, so i looked it up and was going through their site. And i realized that these guys already have the Z35 in stock









Here's the link: http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_1195_700_1429&item_id=090307

Dryst, did you by any chance see one of them in-store when you were getting the XB271HU?

You can't order it online and can only buy it in-store. But I'm surprised that it's already available. This means it will be available in other retailers very soon. Not that I'm going to get it or anything. The price is simply too high and I'm not sure how exactly the response time of a 144 Hz VA panel would work. I'm still waiting on Newegg to stock the XB271HU. Don't know what is taking them so long.

Also another interesting note: Ncix has changed the estimated arrival date of the XB271HU from 11/30 to 12/15.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> I had never heard of that retailer, so i looked it up and was going through their site. And i realized that these guys already have the Z35 in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_1195_700_1429&item_id=090307
> 
> Dryst, did you by any chance see one of them in-store when you were getting the XB271HU?
> 
> You can't order it online and can only buy it in-store. But I'm surprised that it's already available. This means it will be available in other retailers very soon. Not that I'm going to get it or anything. The price is simply too high and I'm not sure how exactly the response time of a 144 Hz VA panel would work. I'm still waiting on Newegg to stock the XB271HU. Don't know what is taking them so long.
> 
> Also another interesting note: Ncix has changed the estimated arrival date of the XB271HU from 11/30 to 12/15.


it's available but they don't have any in stock, i only saw the xb271hu there, this is the last one in the store the other one was on hold.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> it's available but they don't have any in stock, i only saw the xb271hu there, this is the last one in the store the other one was on hold.


You wouldn't expect Canada of all places to be the first place where a monitor is released. Even if the price of that monitor was cheaper, i really don't know whether i would jump on it without seeing reviews first. A 144 Hz VA panel that can overclock to 200 Hz is something unheard of. There has to be a catch.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> You wouldn't expect Canada of all places to be the first place where a monitor is released. Even if the price of that monitor was cheaper, i really don't know whether i would jump on it without seeing reviews first. A 144 Hz VA panel that can overclock to 200 Hz is something unheard of. There has to be a catch.


Well high refresh VA panels has been done before (Eizo FG2421), but you're right a 200Hz VA panel without any sort of drawbacks just sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Well high refresh VA panels has been done before (Eizo FG2421), but you're right a 200Hz VA panel without any sort of drawbacks just sounds too good to be true.


BenQ released a monitor with the exact same 35" VA panel XR3501. But it's not available anywhere , not because of high demand but simply because BenQ isn't even supplying them. The Z35 and X35 use the same panel. So I'm super skeptical.

And also, that price. Not sure if i would like to spend $1200 on a monitor with a 1080p resolution. And considering how fast the monitor landscape is changing, it might become obsolete in a year. Then there is the fact that it's a VA panel. They have the worst response times among all the 3 types of panels, so i definitely need to see a review first. If it was the same price or slightly higher than the XB271HU, then i would have considered it.


----------



## Oogar

Got mine today! $200 dollars cheaper than the PG279Q in Canada... awesome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> it's available but they don't have any in stock, i only saw the xb271hu there, this is the last one in the store the other one was on hold.


Haha yeah...that was totally me. I called at 11am to put it aside. Thought I was being too careful but apparently not. All 3 they had in stock sold today. Also bought that 5 dollar dead pixel coverage. Sorry to hear you have to use it







. Mississauga still has two in stock, may be able to go trade it in there.

This thing is pretty incredible so far. Love the look, significantly more attractive than the glossy XB270HU. Also really floored by the quality of the panel. Had a terrible experience with XB270HU, returned it 3 times. Add to that the horror stories of the PG279Q, I wasn't all that optimistic.

Now I'm not going to say this thing is "perfect". Looking hard enough there is still definitely the tiniest amount of BLB here and there, a little IPS glow depending on the angle you are looking at it. But honestly, I'm nitpicking. It's only barely visible with the lights out, and I'm not generally gaming in the pitch dark. Most important thing is there are no dead pixels, and that bothers me so much more than a tiny BLB or IPS glow.

Also happy to report after Predator X34 users were having issues that this thing overclocked to 165hz without any problem.

Pics to follow! Charging camera battery...


----------



## AUDIOPHILER

Having a really annoying issue here guys, in all games a "G SYNC ON" tab on the top left is showing, how can I disable it?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> it's available but they don't have any in stock, i only saw the xb271hu there, this is the last one in the store the other one was on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't expect Canada of all places to be the first place where a monitor is released. Even if the price of that monitor was cheaper, i really don't know whether i would jump on it without seeing reviews first. A 144 Hz VA panel that can overclock to 200 Hz is something unheard of. *There has to be a catch.*
Click to expand...

There is. Crap contrast (for VA standards) and almost TN-like viewing angles.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AUDIOPHILER*
> 
> Having a really annoying issue here guys, in all games a "G SYNC ON" tab on the top left is showing, how can I disable it?


nvidia control panel, goto display->setup gsync
then from the menu bar click "Display" -> choose gsync indicator.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oogar*
> 
> Got mine today! $200 dollars cheaper than the PG279Q in Canada... awesome!
> Haha yeah...that was totally me. I called at 11am to put it aside. Thought I was being too careful but apparently not. All 3 they had in stock sold today. Also bought that 5 dollar dead pixel coverage. Sorry to hear you have to use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mississauga still has two in stock, may be able to go trade it in there.
> 
> This thing is pretty incredible so far. Love the look, significantly more attractive than the glossy XB270HU. Also really floored by the quality of the panel. Had a terrible experience with XB270HU, returned it 3 times. Add to that the horror stories of the PG279Q, I wasn't all that optimistic.
> 
> Now I'm not going to say this thing is "perfect". Looking hard enough there is still definitely the tiniest amount of BLB here and there, a little IPS glow depending on the angle you are looking at it. But honestly, I'm nitpicking. It's only barely visible with the lights out, and I'm not generally gaming in the pitch dark. Most important thing is there are no dead pixels, and that bothers me so much more than a tiny BLB or IPS glow.
> 
> Also happy to report after Predator X34 users were having issues that this thing overclocked to 165hz without any problem.
> 
> Pics to follow! Charging camera battery...


did yours have no dead pixel or dust? pretty lucky man, geez.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> There is. Crap contrast (for VA standards) and almost TN-like viewing angles.


Can't imagine how severely bad viewing angles would impact a 35 inch curved monitor with twice the curvature than your typical curved monitor :S.

I personally wouldn't care about the higher contrast offered by VA panels, and would much rather prefer the better colors of IPS panels. Still curious on how the reviews for this would be.


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> wait what? you had to pay an additional $5 for a dead pixel guarantee? that should be part of normal purchase guarantee. what store?


Paying extra for a guarantee that would otherwise be covered under normal warranty is illegal (or is under Australian laws).


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> Paying extra for a guarantee that would otherwise be covered under normal warranty is illegal (or is under Australian laws).


it's ZERO dead pixel guarantee, stores have different policy when it comes to dead pixel, it has to be 6 dead pixel or more before they replace it.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Can't imagine how severely bad viewing angles would impact a 35 inch curved monitor with twice the curvature than your typical curved monitor :S.


They wouldn't due to the curvature, but that's not a specification of the panel technology itself.


----------



## Falkentyne

Does this sequence look the same on the XB271HU?
What module is the OSD version and the gsync and panel model revisions?

5,5,4,4,2,3,5 (then select "factory")

1 is far left, power is button 6.


----------



## Cheesel

I have Google'd and looked over the past 10 pages or so but couldn't find any links. Is it up for sale/pre-order through Amazon or Newegg in the US?

Edit: Found it on Amazon.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> I have Google'd and looked over the past 10 pages or so but couldn't find any links. Is it up for sale/pre-order through Amazon or Newegg in the US?


Nope, I have been looking for it as well.


----------



## Okaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Nope, I have been looking for it as well.


Actually, it *is*. It's just not listed in the search index:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0173PEX20

That's how several of us that have been talking about our newly-arrived monitors managed to buy it from Amazon.









You can't preorder, you can only camp that page patiently and hope you catch it when stock dribbles in. I snagged mine at around 4:30am Eastern or so. The "notify me via email when it's stock" thing hasn't worked for me at all so far, so your best bet is manually checking.

I haven't seen it listed on Newegg at all yet.


----------



## Oogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> did yours have no dead pixel or dust? pretty lucky man, geez.


Yeah, I'm almost certain that it's clean. Although that won't stop me from checking a couple more times just to make sure. Posting pictures shortly...


----------



## Piospi

moar pictures from games pls!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Well high refresh VA panels has been done before (Eizo FG2421), but you're right a 200Hz VA panel without any sort of drawbacks just sounds too good to be true.


VA panels are usually slow. They are fast in some transitions (fastest around 4ms) but extremely slow in other (30 - 50ms). I can see this on my current AMVA+ (AUO) panel. This would be the reason why they are not massively used as gaming monitors...


----------



## CallsignVega

They are in stock at the Acer store. Just bought five. But boy they charge high shipping AND tax.









http://us-store.acer.com/predator-xb271hu-bmiprz-27-inch-gaming-monitor-with-gsync


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> They are in stock at the Acer store. Just bought five. But boy they charge high shipping AND tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us-store.acer.com/predator-xb271hu-bmiprz-27-inch-gaming-monitor-with-gsync


So tempted to get it. But the shipping and tax pushes it beyond my budget. That's the entire reason why i didn't get it on Amazon. Guess I'll have to continue to wait on Newegg.

On the bright side, Acer posting it on their own website must imply that other retailers will also start listing it soon.

Thanks for the link though.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, with tax and shipping my five monitors from Acer store are going to cost over $500 more than my ShopBLT pre-order.









I am an impatient bastard.


----------



## gzboli

Did your Acer Store order indicate a ship date?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gzboli*
> 
> Did your Acer Store order indicate a ship date?


No, but when the Acer store put's "add to cart" on their item, it actually means it's in stock ready to ship. If it's not, they remove the item or put up a pre-order.


----------



## BehindTimes

Hmm, I ordered some, and they're in processing... But I go back to the store, and the Predators aren't able to be added to the cart anymore, so I'm wondering if I made the cutoff before they sold out...


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> Hmm, I ordered some, and they're in processing... But I go back to the store, and the Predators aren't able to be added to the cart anymore, so I'm wondering if I made the cutoff before they sold out...


I just was able to add to cart so you're probably good!


----------



## Teiji

Damn it's an expensive monitor and they won't give free shipping as an option. Talk about cheap. lol


----------



## C3321J6

Lol at shipping cost ill wait for amazon


----------



## Phillychuck

Does the Acer store charge sales tax?

Newegg doesn't for me, but Amazon does is why I ask.


----------



## C3321J6

They charge sales tax


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya I got hit with $150 shipping and freaking $240 Tax on my order of 5.


----------



## atomicus

For those in the UK, it is listed on the below site, with an availability date of the 11th December... so with any luck they will be here before Xmas...

www.morecomputers.com/product.aspx?pn=UM.HX1EE.005&man=Acer


----------



## Dryst

so just got home and got my unit replaced with a brand new one. i think i got a keeper guys. this is such a relief! BLB is less than my first unit too.


----------



## Adajer

I wish I could buy one. ~_~


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> I wish I could buy one. ~_~


i wish it has led light on the bottom, but i'll just buy some usb LED for this. good thing i'm done with the friggin lottery. i had to drive 2 hours tho just to get this one. but definitely worth it!


----------



## Adajer

I am not a fan of the lights, glad my pg279q had them disabled by default.

Side note, i went to Acer's website to see how much it would cost. Put it in shopping cart and went all the way to step 5 or so then backed out and emptied cart. 30min later I get an email from acer for 5% off coupon code for their website.


----------



## Dryst

how much was it?


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> how much was it?


After tax and shipping, it's about $900/monitor. They don't even offer a free shipping. Best I can remember, it was like $45 for the ground/week shipping, or $70 for 1 day shipping, so I just went ahead with the 1 day. (I could be wrong about the overall number as it's only my faulty memory, but it wasn't free shipping).


----------



## Oogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> so just got home and got my unit replaced with a brand new one. i think i got a keeper guys. this is such a relief! BLB is less than my first unit too.


I totally drove to Mississauga and grabbed the other one. Found a dead pixel on my first one!

I'm in the same boat, this one (so far) looks like a keeper, with less BLB!


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oogar*
> 
> I totally drove to Mississauga and grabbed the other one. Found a dead pixel on my first one!
> 
> I'm in the same boat, this one (so far) looks like a keeper, with less BLB!


so i just missed you by a couple of hours man, driving to sauga wasn't fun! but definitely worth it!


----------



## Oogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> so i just missed you by a couple of hours man, driving to sauga wasn't fun! but definitely worth it!


Haha agreed!

Here's the first picture... IPS Glow in the bottom right is really only visible with the lights off. It also varies by the angle you're looking at the monitor. The only BLB is a tiny bit along the bottom but really not noticeable. Considering people are paying $200 (Canadian) more for the PG279Q and most of them look like garbage, I am really happy with this so far.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oogar*
> 
> Haha agreed!
> 
> Here's the first picture... IPS Glow in the bottom right is really only visible with the lights off. It also varies by the angle you're looking at the monitor. The only BLB is a tiny bit along the bottom but really not noticeable. Considering people are paying $200 (Canadian) more for the PG279Q and most of them look like garbage, I am really happy with this so far.


ikr, good thing i listened and tried my luck with this monitor, instead of waiting for newer batches of the swift.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oogar*
> 
> Haha agreed!
> 
> Here's the first picture... IPS Glow in the bottom right is really only visible with the lights off. It also varies by the angle you're looking at the monitor. The only BLB is a tiny bit along the bottom but really not noticeable. Considering people are paying $200 (Canadian) more for the PG279Q and most of them look like garbage, I am really happy with this so far.


I for one am glad that somebody uploaded another image, so i don't have to see an image of austin powers pointing to a hideous mole every time i open this thread.

Oh, and the panel looks great too. Congratulations.


----------



## clipse84

I just pull the trigger on one after i rma the pg279q


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> I just pull the trigger on one after i rma the pg279q


good call!









btw your build is a beast! jesus christ that's almost 10 grand worth of hardware. or maybe more.


----------



## dogga94

**** you acer. November release date, you gotta be ******* kidding me. Still no worldwide release. Went out and bought a superior pg279q instead of waiting for this bull**** without any announcements.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogga94*
> 
> **** you acer. November release date, you gotta be ******* kidding me. Still no worldwide release. Went out and bought a superior pg279q instead of waiting for this bull**** without any announcements.


so how is the pg279q? any issues?


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogga94*
> 
> **** you acer. November release date, you gotta be ******* kidding me. Still no worldwide release. Went out and bought a superior pg279q instead of waiting for this bull**** without any announcements.


First of all, Acer never said anything about a worldwide release in November. They only promised a US release, which they technically did release on Amazon.

Second, I think from all the posts in this thread and the PG279Q, it is obvious that the XB271HU is superior since it has way less number of defective units.

Even I'm disappointed that this monitor hasn't been available with many sellers since I've been waiting for it for 4 months. But whining and calling out the company accomplishes nothing.


----------



## dogga94

still being shipped.

But it would be JUST SO INCREDIBLY HORRIBLY DIFFICULT to put worldwide shipping on there wouldn't it.

Having less defective units doesnt make it superior. And that was mostly the very first batch. ASUS has better QC than acer from a historical POV


----------



## Oogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogga94*
> 
> still being shipped.
> 
> But it would be JUST SO INCREDIBLY HORRIBLY DIFFICULT to put worldwide shipping on there wouldn't it.
> 
> Having less defective units doesnt make it superior. And that was mostly the very first batch. ASUS has better QC than acer from a historical POV


I agree the launch was pretty lackluster, and this "limited availability" thing is not doing Acer any favours. But, the important part is that this initial batch seems to, on average, have much higher quality than the first and subsequent batches of the Asus PG279Q. Most importantly, it does everything the Asus does, looks better, and is quite a bit cheaper.

Acer definitely didn't start with quality products, but in the past few years they have stepped up their game. Asus is well known for their quality, but their PG279Q screens are as bad as the Acer XB270HU... or worse.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogga94*
> 
> still being shipped.
> 
> But it would be JUST SO INCREDIBLY HORRIBLY DIFFICULT to put worldwide shipping on there wouldn't it.
> 
> Having less defective units doesnt make it superior. And that was mostly the very first batch. ASUS has better QC than acer from a historical POV


A lot of sellers do ship internationally, including Amazon. So if you're so impatient, then go ahead and order it from there and get ready to face an additional $200 for shipping and custom duties.

It's called Logistics. There's a reason why they can't release a product in every corner of the earth at the exact same time.

A lot of people are disappointed that it isn't more readily available (including myself), but your swearing and claims that the product that you bought is "superior" when you haven't even received it, just makes you come off as an angry little kid.

And about the ASUS PG279Q being superior? Sure mate, keep yourself in denial. Everybody said Acer QC is terrible when the XB270HU released and said ASUS will fix it. Because they totally did right??! Just go to the PG279Q thread and see the 500+ pages of pissed off people with defective units. Even the ROG Swift PG278Q had more issues than the XB270HU.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> so how is the pg279q? any issues?


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oogar*
> 
> I agree the launch was pretty lackluster, and this "limited availability" thing is not doing Acer any favours. But, the important part is that this initial batch seems to, on average, have much higher quality than the first and subsequent batches of the Asus PG279Q. Most importantly, it does everything the Asus does, looks better, and is quite a bit cheaper.
> 
> Acer definitely didn't start with quality products, but in the past few years they have stepped up their game. Asus is well known for their quality, but their PG279Q screens are as bad as the Acer XB270HU... or worse.


+1


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Damn it's an expensive monitor and they won't give free shipping as an option. Talk about cheap. lol


Because they are expecting high return rate


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> i wish it has led light on the bottom, but i'll just buy some usb LED for this. good thing i'm done with the friggin lottery. i had to drive 2 hours tho just to get this one. but definitely worth it!


Congrats man, take some photos pls







What is the uniformity? Any yellowish tint on white ? Hope not. In any case these Acers looks far better then PGs quality wise.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> A lot of sellers do ship internationally, including Amazon. So if you're so impatient, then go ahead and order it from there and get ready to face an additional $200 for shipping and custom duties.
> 
> It's called Logistics. There's a reason why they can't release a product in every corner of the earth at the exact same time.
> 
> A lot of people are disappointed that it isn't more readily available (including myself), but your swearing and claims that the product that you bought is "superior" when you haven't even received it, just makes you come off as an angry little kid.
> 
> And about the ASUS PG279Q being superior? Sure mate, keep yourself in denial. Everybody said Acer QC is terrible when the XB270HU released and said ASUS will fix it. Because they totally did right??! Just go to the PG279Q thread and see the 500+ pages of pissed off people with defective units. Even the ROG Swift PG278Q had more issues than the XB270HU.


Yes, that's right, had one PG and returned because of terrible uniformity issues. At last these Acers looks much better quality. We just need to be patient. Contrary, PGs have been available first in Europe and US had to wait. And look how it turned out - 90% are craps


----------



## gzboli

Just popped up on Amazon USA 1:50am. Estimated delivery of Dec 3rd with 1 day shipping. Can't tell how much stock they got, but the highest I've seen on the page is "Only 13 left in stock (more on the way)"


----------



## dogga94

Both of them monitors almost identical. You cant say the xb271hu is going to be better when theres only what a couple hundred AT THE MOST in the world atm. Compared to alot more of the pg279q.

90% ahahahah most bull**** statistic ever. People complain when they haven't even bothered to calibrate it correctly. Most people ive heard said that the PG looks alot more quality than the xb aswell in just material and aesthetics.


----------



## atomicus

Yeah it's WAYYY too early to call the XB271HU victorious when it's barely trickling in to the marketplace. I'm still seeing bleed in the bottom right hand corner of these few photos, and the 4 XB270HU's I went through all suffered in that area more than any other. I always figured it might be the bright blue LED that was causing this though, and it seems the XB271HU has done away with that, is this correct? If it's also true that the backlight has been fitted differently to the panel, this is obviously encouraging but only time will tell whether that actually makes a big difference or not. The XB270HU was SOOOOO bad, even a 50% improvement would still be terrible and a poor excuse for a premium monitor. Time will tell...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogga94*
> 
> Both of them monitors almost identical. You cant say the xb271hu is going to be better when theres only what a couple hundred AT THE MOST in the world atm. Compared to alot more of the pg279q.
> 
> 90% ahahahah most bull**** statistic ever. People complain when they haven't even bothered to calibrate it correctly. Most people ive heard said that the PG looks alot more quality than the xb aswell in just material and aesthetics.


I think you had at least one of these monitors right ? I'm following this for couple of months and PG279Q seems to have serious problems from the very beginning including mine I've sent back. There are not many of PGs in the world as well. September models still circulating amongst users. We did not see November batch yet and only very few October ones. So tell me about it.

It's not about calibration for god sake. It's yellowish tint at the top and you can't calibrate this. Majority of them have this issue. Most people do not care and never heard about uniformity or ips glow. Design is matter of personal taste, I like PG more but it does not mean someone else like it too.

There are former owners of PG279Q who said the panel quality is much better with new XB271HU. Just look at XB271 thread. These are facts and not some bulls.... 90% of September's batch are craps and I insist on this. If people don't speak about it does not mean they are good. Reasons see above.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> There are former owners of PG279Q who said the panel quality is much better with new XB271HU. Just look at XB271 thread. These are facts and not some bulls.... 90% of September's batch are craps and I insist on this. If people don't speak about it does not mean they are good. Reasons see above.


It would SEEM so, but there simply aren't enough of the XB271s out there yet... we need to see more reports of it in the wild before we can say for sure. There are some encouraging reports though, so fingers crossed...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yeah it's WAYYY too early to call the XB271HU victorious when it's barely trickling in to the marketplace. I'm still seeing bleed in the bottom right hand corner of these few photos, and the 4 XB270HU's I went through all suffered in that area more than any other. I always figured it might be the bright blue LED that was causing this though, and it seems the XB271HU has done away with that, is this correct? If it's also true that the backlight has been fitted differently to the panel, this is obviously encouraging but only time will tell whether that actually makes a big difference or not. The XB270HU was SOOOOO bad, even a 50% improvement would still be terrible and a poor excuse for a premium monitor. Time will tell...


This is normal IPS glow and is unavoidable on such bigger panels. Check difference between glow and bleed... It has nothing to do with power led or buttons. XB271HU have the same controls placement with same diode as XB270HU.

CallsignVega said backlight panel placement is different but I don't know, no offence, if this is confirmed information. In any case this would be a good news as we would have bigger chance to get a unit without serious BLB. However, this will not influence the glow. But for me BLB and display uniformity are biggest issues I can't handle. Some glow is acceptable.

And BTW, my XB270HU had very minimal BLB and pretty good uniformity so you see, it's always a lottery.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It would SEEM so, but there simply aren't enough of the XB271s out there yet... we need to see more reports of it in the wild before we can say for sure. There are some encouraging reports though, so fingers crossed...


I agree. But seems encouraging and I would wish PG279Q had the same start... And also really hope Asus will put his things together with PG279Q. It has a great potential, unfortunately all these issues make it bad.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I agree. But seems encouraging and I would wish PG279Q had the same start... And also really hope Asus will put his things together with PG279Q. It has a great potential, unfortunately all these issues make it bad.


asus should do the bezel retention thing that acer did as what the guy said that does monitor disassembly here. but it's highly unlikely that asus would change the design of the swift this year because of the issues. they should've done it before release because the design they have has flaws and should only be used on TN panels even though the original swift had alot of issues too, but they kept the design now it seems to be worse on IPS panels. glad im done with asus tho. as a former owner of the PG279Q i highly recommend getting this monitor guys. wish everyone luck in getting a good one!


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> asus should do the bezel retention thing that acer did as what the guy said that does monitor disassembly here. but it's highly unlikely that asus would change the design of the swift this year because of the issues. they should've done it before release because the design they have has flaws and should only be used on TN panels even though the original swift had alot of issues too, but they kept the design now it seems to be worse on IPS panels. glad im done with asus tho. as a former owner of the PG279Q i highly recommend getting this monitor guys. wish everyone luck in getting a good one!


Glad you scored a good one! Hopefully everyone does as 1440p 144Hz IPS gsync is just damn amazing. I still can't believe I actually managed to score an almost perfect XB270HU 7 months ago, can't imagine gaming without this beauty


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This is normal IPS glow and is unavoidable on such bigger panels. Check difference between glow and bleed... It has nothing to do with power led or buttons. XB271HU have the same controls placement with same diode as XB270HU.
> 
> And BTW, my XB270HU had very minimal BLB and pretty good uniformity so you see, it's always a lottery.


Orange glow is not normal though. It's not IPS glow which is silvery blue. You can't always tell from these pictures whether it's orange in real life or not, but IPS glow has NEVER been orange, nor has it been as bad as seen on MANY examples of this panel. I accept glow to some extent is inevitable with IPS, and I've owned nothing but IPS monitors for over 5 years now, so I know what it is... but the XB270HU/PG279Q are in another league altogether. I've not been fortunate enough to encounter a good XB270HU... the 4 I had were terrible and far worse than any IPS monitor I've ever owned in the past. I'm sure good examples exist, but they are few and far between. Hopefully the XB271 is an improvement, but as I say, given how bad the XB270 was in many cases, it has A LOT of work to do!


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Glad you scored a good one! Hopefully everyone does as 1440p 144Hz IPS gsync is just damn amazing. I still can't believe I actually managed to score an almost perfect XB270HU 7 months ago, can't imagine gaming without this beauty


now that's what i call lucky! looks solid dude!


----------



## Adajer

Seems like amazon's stock comes in early morning for north americans. Will have to camp 1-4am to get one.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> Seems like amazon's stock comes in early morning for north americans. Will have to camp 1-4am to get one.


Great I love camping for rare spawns in world of warcraft, it should be the same here LOOOOOOOL


----------



## CallsignVega

I'm pretty positive the LCD panel itself isn't different, it's the way it's mounted to the backlight for a smaller bezel that could _potentially_ bet a better solution than the way it's done on the PG279Q. It's too early to tell until more get out in the wild.

Amazon had stock overnight? Shows out of stock now and I never get an email. I wonder if Amazon's alert system is crap.


----------



## Crest

Been waiting for this monitor for months now and I'm pretty set on the Acer. Been checking amazon every day hoping I catch it in stock. My HP ZR30w has served me well but it's been having some problems and I feel the XB271HU is a worthy upgrade.


----------



## CallsignVega

It's still in stock at the Acer store (but tax and shipping charges).

http://us-store.acer.com/

Click on monitors, gaming monitors. overclock.net destroys the direct link for some reason.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'm pretty positive the LCD panel itself isn't different, it's the way it's mounted to the backlight for a smaller bezel that could _potentially_ bet a better solution than the way it's done on the PG279Q. It's too early to tell until more get out in the wild.
> 
> Amazon had stock overnight? Shows out of stock now and I never get an email. I wonder if Amazon's alert system is crap.


their alert system is crap.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gzboli*
> 
> Just popped up on Amazon USA 1:50am. Estimated delivery of Dec 3rd with 1 day shipping. Can't tell how much stock they got, but the highest I've seen on the page is "Only 13 left in stock (more on the way)"


Do you have a link? Why am I not getting notifications when I signed up for email when back in stock on amazon? When I do a search on amazon I still can't add it to cart. Unless sold out again in 4 hours


----------



## Okaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Do you have a link? Why am I not getting notifications when I signed up for email when back in stock on amazon? When I do a search on amazon I still can't add it to cart. Unless sold out again in 4 hours


The link you should be watching for US Amazon is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0173PEX20

There's one in-stock as I type this.








Edit: It's gone in the time it took me to post and refresh.

The email notifications for it being in stock aren't firing because its not staying in stock long enough. They seem to be arriving in small batches and selling out almost immediately. When you checked it almost certainly had already sold out again, I'm betting that the one I currently is the result of someone cancelling their order.


----------



## Ryzone

There's a few in stock at amazon.com


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Orange glow is not normal though. It's not IPS glow which is silvery blue. You can't always tell from these pictures whether it's orange in real life or not, but IPS glow has NEVER been orange, nor has it been as bad as seen on MANY examples of this panel. I accept glow to some extent is inevitable with IPS, and I've owned nothing but IPS monitors for over 5 years now, so I know what it is... but the XB270HU/PG279Q are in another league altogether. I've not been fortunate enough to encounter a good XB270HU... the 4 I had were terrible and far worse than any IPS monitor I've ever owned in the past. I'm sure good examples exist, but they are few and far between. Hopefully the XB271 is an improvement, but as I say, given how bad the XB270 was in many cases, it has A LOT of work to do!


Well, it hard to say. From what I've read I found out that glow can be even orange







And my two samples of Dell monitors just confirmed it. One had stronger orange glow in left corner, and second had slightly yellowish as well. Both had silver as well. So I don't know, I thought it's issue only for 144Hz IPS panels from AUO but obviously LG has problem with this as well. Same for bleeding. I can say that both Dells U2414H and S2415H have been equally bad and S2415H maybe even worse than PG279Q I've had. So there is absolutely not guaranteed that with LG IPS panels you can't go wrong. You can and terribly wrong. Maybe just a bad luck I had, but I don't know.

Problem is that IPS panels manufactured few years ago have been much better quality than ones produced now. It's a tax for slim bezels and cost reduction. And this trend is not only in monitor segment but almost everywhere







Manufacturers try to reduce cost and we are getting worse and worse panels. My 2 years old LG IPS have been much better than these two Dells together. Sad, very sad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Glad you scored a good one! Hopefully everyone does as 1440p 144Hz IPS gsync is just damn amazing. I still can't believe I actually managed to score an almost perfect XB270HU 7 months ago, can't imagine gaming without this beauty


This is fantastic. This only confirms that you can get a nearly perfect XB270HU and also an utter crap wit ton of bleed and glow. So it's like someone will get a brand new care with shiny paint and other customer for the same money a brand new car but with scratches and damaged electronics. Would you buy that car ? Those manufacturers should ensure constant quality of their panels because this lottery is insane and you have very low change to score a good one. They asking damn much money so why should we accept it ?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, it hard to say. From what I've read I found out that glow can be even orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my two samples of Dell monitors just confirmed it. One had stronger orange glow in left corner, and second had slightly yellowish as well. Both had silver as well. So I don't know, I thought it's issue only for 144Hz IPS panels from AUO but obviously LG has problem with this as well. Same for bleeding. I can say that both Dells U2414H and S2415H have been equally bad and S2415H maybe even worse than PG279Q I've had. So there is absolutely not guaranteed that with LG IPS panels you can't go wrong. You can and terribly wrong. Maybe just a bad luck I had, but I don't know.
> 
> Problem is that IPS panels manufactured few years ago have been much better quality than ones produced now. It's a tax for slim bezels and cost reduction. And this trend is not only in monitor segment but almost everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manufacturers try to reduce cost and we are getting worse and worse panels. My 2 years old LG IPS have been much better than these two Dells together. Sad, very sad.


Well, glow never HAS been orange, that appears to be a recent phenomenon if that's indeed what it is... I've seen plenty of monitors with glow over the years, some really bad, but not orange. This is perhaps unique to the AUO IPS panels. After all, it's their own version of IPS, with their own manufacturing techniques, so it's perfectly reasonable to assume that this could result in flaws we haven't seen before. Not sure if the LG ones suffer orange as well, but they definitely suffer from bleed and glow, so aren't much better. It's certainly true these IPS panels are worse now than IPS was years ago. No excuse for that. Ultimately I think it's just laziness and the fact they've realised they can still make money with a sub-standard product. It's only when the consumer refuses to accept this and stops buying their products will anything change, so we have the collective power at the end of the day.


----------



## Searchofsub

Now out of stock again. Wow


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Well, glow never HAS been orange


Shots of 2 different LG IPS panels:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Looks like orange to me. Blaming AUO on something that is not endemic to them gets old.


----------



## Nitrium

Quick question: what is the "Game" mode? Aside from slightly changing the color calibration, turning on the OSD of framerate, and setting "OD" to Extreme, are there any other benefits? Thanks!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Well, glow never HAS been orange, that appears to be a recent phenomenon if that's indeed what it is... I've seen plenty of monitors with glow over the years, some really bad, but not orange. This is perhaps unique to the AUO IPS panels. After all, it's their own version of IPS, with their own manufacturing techniques, so it's perfectly reasonable to assume that this could result in flaws we haven't seen before. Not sure if the LG ones suffer orange as well, but they definitely suffer from bleed and glow, so aren't much better. It's certainly true these IPS panels are worse now than IPS was years ago. No excuse for that. Ultimately I think it's just laziness and the fact they've realised they can still make money with a sub-standard product. It's only when the consumer refuses to accept this and stops buying their products will anything change, so we have the collective power at the end of the day.


Don't know if you read what I wrote above but read it again. I've just said I had orange glow also on LG IPS panels so this is not unique to AUO anymore.

These are google results from 1.1.2012 - 1.1.2014:

https://www.google.com/search?q=ips+glow&safe=off&biw=1367&bih=689&source=lnt&tbs=cdr%3A1%2Ccd_min%3A01.01.2012%2Ccd_max%3A01.01.2014&tbm=isch

You can see ton of orange glow on those pictures. So this is not a new thing. But obviously this was not so prevalent in the past. But quality control went rapidly down. Very sad indeed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Shots of 2 different LG IPS panels:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like orange to me. Blaming AUO on something that is not endemic to them gets old.


This. I also thought it's a matter of AUO but not, it is not. It's the same lottery with other manufacturers but probably they have better quality control.


----------



## gzboli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Do you have a link? Why am I not getting notifications when I signed up for email when back in stock on amazon? When I do a search on amazon I still can't add it to cart. Unless sold out again in 4 hours


The link in the first post. I used nowinstock.net to get a SMS text alert when it came up.

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/monitors/acer/


----------



## exzacklyright

What's the bezel size? Asus is 6mm

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oogar

If anyone has any specific requests or questions, just drop them here and I'll try to post a picture or whatever else you need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> What's the bezel size? Asus is 6mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Seems to be about 7mm on left/right/top and 22mm thick bezel on the bottom.

Small possible "bug" I'm noticing in the OSD is that when you set the monitor to ULMB, the monitor goes back to 100 brightness (which is normal) but the OSD still reads as whatever brightness you have set outside of ULMB.

This really isn't an issue, basically you just want to set your screen brightness outside of ULMB, turn it on and adjust your pulse width so the screen is as bright as you want it, while ignoring the brightness setting (while in ULMB).

You'll notice if you change brightness between settings - for example, turn on ULMB, turn the brightness to 100, turn off ULMB, and fumble with the brightness again (drop it to 99) the screen will get significantly brighter.


----------



## navyfish

Wondering if anyone knows the price and shipping cost for the seller on Amazon? I pulled the trigger this morning and purchased one from the Acer Store. I've never had an issue with them regarding returns / repairs, so am willing to take another chance with them.

I paid 800$ USD for the panel, and with a 5% discount code received by email, that shaved 40 bucks of the price. Which I spent on priority shipping, lol. Tax was 60 bucks! Sounds like an import tariff to me, but i'm no expert on internet sales tax law.

So end total I dropped $870, and should receive the monitor by either 5 Dec or 7 Dec, depending on how early it ships Friday. Fingers crossed, would love to test it out this weekend.

Will report back regarding bleed, dead pixels, etc. Speaking of which, has an XB271HU owner's lounge been set up yet?


----------



## enkur

This exact same bug is in the Dell S2716DG and its a TN panel. Both panels are built by AU Optronics which might explain the bug.. they are probably using similar controllers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oogar*
> 
> If anyone has any specific requests or questions, just drop them here and I'll try to post a picture or whatever else you need.
> 
> Seems to be about 7mm on left/right/top and 22mm thick bezel on the bottom.
> 
> Small possible "bug" I'm noticing in the OSD is that when you set the monitor to ULMB, the monitor goes back to 100 brightness (which is normal) but the OSD still reads as whatever brightness you have set outside of ULMB.
> 
> This really isn't an issue, basically you just want to set your screen brightness outside of ULMB, turn it on and adjust your pulse width so the screen is as bright as you want it, while ignoring the brightness setting (while in ULMB).
> 
> You'll notice if you change brightness between settings - for example, turn on ULMB, turn the brightness to 100, turn off ULMB, and fumble with the brightness again (drop it to 99) the screen will get significantly brighter.


----------



## Oogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> This exact same bug is in the Dell S2716DG and its a TN panel. Both panels are built by AU Optronics which might explain the bug.. they are probably using similar controllers.


Ah, good to know! Thanks for the info. Yeah must be some commonalities there.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> What's the bezel size? Asus is 6mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


The asus is 9mm, not 6mm.


----------



## gzboli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navyfish*
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows the price and shipping cost for the seller on Amazon?


This morning it was "sold and shipped by Amazon" for $800 plus tax. Not sure on the shipping, I have Prime and the upgrade to 1 day was $12.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oogar*
> 
> If anyone has any specific requests or questions, just drop them here and I'll try to post a picture or whatever else you need.
> 
> Seems to be about 7mm on left/right/top and 22mm thick bezel on the bottom.
> 
> Small possible "bug" I'm noticing in the OSD is that when you set the monitor to ULMB, the monitor goes back to 100 brightness (which is normal) but the OSD still reads as whatever brightness you have set outside of ULMB.
> 
> This really isn't an issue, basically you just want to set your screen brightness outside of ULMB, turn it on and adjust your pulse width so the screen is as bright as you want it, while ignoring the brightness setting (while in ULMB).
> 
> You'll notice if you change brightness between settings - for example, turn on ULMB, turn the brightness to 100, turn off ULMB, and fumble with the brightness again (drop it to 99) the screen will get significantly brighter.


Are you saying that the monitor will get *Brighter* than the max brightness it is usually rated for, at 100 brightness without ULMB? Or are you saying that the brightness level shown in the OSD, before you turned on ULMB does not get restored when you turn off ULMB, and is set to 100 even though it's a much lower value? Then when you change it it instantly goes back to what the OSD value would normally be (as if it were at 99?)


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Glad you scored a good one! Hopefully everyone does as 1440p 144Hz IPS gsync is just damn amazing. I still can't believe I actually managed to score an almost perfect XB270HU 7 months ago, can't imagine gaming without this beauty


Looks great, but surely you must still have IPS glow?


----------



## enkur

Yes on the Dell the brightness level in the OSD before you turn on the ULMB does not get restored when you turn off the ULMB

The same problem was encountered by TFT Central

"One annoying thing relating to the brightness control became apparent as you switched ULMB on and off. When you first turn ULMB on, the brightness level of the backlight remains as it was set before. So while you might be using something around 28% brightness for a moderate desktop brightness normally, when you turn ULMB you will almost certainly want to have brightness at 100%. The brightness control is not separate for ULMB on/off sadly. So you find yourself having to move the brightness control up to 100% then. When you turn ULMB back off, the brightness setting stays at 100% in the menu, but actually the brightness doesn't jump all the way up to the maximum brightness level. It seems to level out at a random ~92 cd/m2 ish. When you then change the brightness setting in the OSD menu, even by
1% down to 99%, it jumps back to the "correct" brightness it would be normally. A bit of an odd bug with the brightness level really when turning ULMB on and off."
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Are you saying that the monitor will get *Brighter* than the max brightness it is usually rated for, at 100 brightness without ULMB? Or are you saying that the brightness level shown in the OSD, before you turned on ULMB does not get restored when you turn off ULMB, and is set to 100 even though it's a much lower value? Then when you change it it instantly goes back to what the OSD value would normally be (as if it were at 99?)


----------



## Oogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Are you saying that the monitor will get *Brighter* than the max brightness it is usually rated for, at 100 brightness without ULMB? Or are you saying that the brightness level shown in the OSD, before you turned on ULMB does not get restored when you turn off ULMB, and is set to 100 even though it's a much lower value? Then when you change it it instantly goes back to what the OSD value would normally be (as if it were at 99?)


Yeah, the second thing you said. It doesn't get brighter than it's max 100 brightness. It's going back to what the screen would normally look like at 99.

Essentially, the brightness setting you set while in ULMB doesn't effect the brightness outside of ULMB (which is good) but the brightness value itself does not reset between the two settings.

Another example...

Set brightness to 100
Turn on ULMB
Set brightness to 25
Turn off ULMB

Monitor goes back to brightness 100, but the OSD says brightness 25. Once you change the value to say, 26, the monitor darkens all the way from 100 to 26.

Generally though, you want your monitor to be as bright as possible during ULMB, due to the fact that it cuts down brightness significantly. If it's still too bright in ULMB, you don't change the brightness value, but instead the pulse width value - increases the ULMB effect at the cost of brightness.

To ensure you're getting the most brightness in ULMB...

Turn on ULMB
Turn brightness to 100
Turn off ULMB
Turn brightness to desired level
From here on, don't touch brightness levels when you turn on ULMB - only change the pulse width.


----------



## navyfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gzboli*
> 
> This morning it was "sold and shipped by Amazon" for $800. Not sure on the shipping, I have Prime and the upgrade to 1 day was $12.


Thanks. I will have to stalk the heck out of that seller's page... not too late to cancel my order from Acer (but it will soon be!). 70 Bucks delta isn't horrible, and could be offset by a direct-to-manufacturer returns process, vs working through a 3rd party.Then again, I've heard stories about Acer's RMA process...

According to Acer, the next round of panels will ship this Friday. I would assume that seller won't get any more panels in stock prior to that point (but as to when they'd make more units available for purchase, even if those were technically back-orders, who can say).


----------



## gzboli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navyfish*
> 
> Thanks. I will have to stalk the heck out of that seller's page... not too late to cancel my order from Acer (but it will soon be!). 70 Bucks delta isn't horrible, and could be offset by a direct-to-manufacturer returns process, vs working through a 3rd party.Then again, I've heard stories about Acer's RMA process...
> 
> According to Acer, the next round of panels will ship this Friday. I would assume that seller won't get any more panels in stock prior to that point (but as to when they'd make more units available for purchase, even if those were technically back-orders, who can say).


Sorry, forgot to mention that yes Amazon applies your state's Sales Tax, so it was 800 + 77 tax = $877


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navyfish*
> 
> Thanks. I will have to stalk the heck out of that seller's page... not too late to cancel my order from Acer (but it will soon be!). 70 Bucks delta isn't horrible, and could be offset by a direct-to-manufacturer returns process, vs working through a 3rd party.Then again, I've heard stories about Acer's RMA process...
> 
> According to Acer, the next round of panels will ship this Friday. I would assume that seller won't get any more panels in stock prior to that point (but as to when they'd make more units available for purchase, even if those were technically back-orders, who can say).


I've never purchased from Acer before, what is the issue with their rma process you mentioned? I don't want to go through living hell to rma this monitor if something is wrong with it, such as dead pixels.... Can anyone speak from experience?


----------



## navyfish

I cannot speak from experience and have no smoking gun evidence that they're difficult to deal with, hence why I ordered from them. I've read some accounts from different folks online, but you know how that goes. Exaggeration, the the vociferous minority, etc etc.


----------



## mikesgt

So out of curiosity, what is everyone's reasoning for going with the xb271hu over the pg279q? Mine is I went through 3 pg279q's, all with issues. So trying this monitor now in hopes of getting a good one. Also, I thought I read some where that the build quality is better on the acer, hence why there are less issues with BLB.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So out of curiosity, what is everyone's reasoning for going with the xb271hu over the pg279q? Mine is I went through 3 pg279q's, all with issues. So trying this monitor now in hopes of getting a good one. Also, I thought I read some where that the build quality is better on the acer, hence why there are less issues with BLB.


being an asus guy, im impressed what acer did with this monitor, i also prefer the stand and the thin bezels of it compared to the PG279Q. after two tries on the PG279Q i went and picked one acer Xb271HU first unit had no problem with BLB but had a dead pixel, got a replacement, no more issues. so i'm very happy with mine right now!, so pick one up if you can!


----------



## Oogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navyfish*
> 
> I cannot speak from experience and have no smoking gun evidence that they're difficult to deal with, hence why I ordered from them. I've read some accounts from different folks online, but you know how that goes. Exaggeration, the the vociferous minority, etc etc.


Same reason really, Acer has been continually proving that they can make some pretty solid hardware. Started off with an S7 ultrabook when they first came out and it was beautifully built. They've since moved into gaming monitors and laptops that I've been able to get my hands on as well.

This screen does everything the Asus does for cheaper. So far, the screens are significantly better than the PG279Q.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Looks great, but surely you must still have IPS glow?


Definitely. There is no way anyone has a glow free panel when it comes to these. Even then, my IPS glow is rather minimal but it's still there. I only captured the footage far away enough to demonstrate that I have nearly zero backlight bleeding. Since even the teeny tiny amount of IPS glow sometimes bothered me because I am just that nit picky, I invested in some room lighting and now the glow is practically non existent


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> being an asus guy, im impressed what acer did with this monitor, i also prefer the stand and the thin bezels of it compared to the PG279Q. after two tries on the PG279Q i went and picked one acer Xb271HU first unit had no problem with BLB but had a dead pixel, got a replacement, no more issues. so i'm very happy with mine right now!, so pick one up if you can!


Dryst, do you plan on staying with the XB271HU?


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Dryst, do you plan on staying with the XB271HU?


yup, i love this monitor already.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> yup, i love this monitor already.


I might just take a leap of faith and order one when amazon gets more stock. I really don't want to spend another 60-80$ on a monitor arm though


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I might just take a leap of faith and order one when amazon gets more stock. I really don't want to spend another 60-80$ on a monitor arm though


tbh i thought i was gonna hate the look of the stand, but after seeing it on person i actually liked it better than the swift's stand.


----------



## Pereb

Question for those who have this monitor, is there any way to disable the splash screen when you turn on the monitor?


----------



## Okaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Question for those who have this monitor, is there any way to disable the splash screen when you turn on the monitor?


If there is, I haven't found it yet (and I've been looking for it). Best I've managed to do is turn on Quick Start, which makes it turn on incredibly fast and minimizes the time spent at the horrible splash.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okaros*
> 
> If there is, I haven't found it yet (and I've been looking for it). Best I've managed to do is turn on Quick Start, which makes it turn on incredibly fast and minimizes the time spent at the horrible splash.


How fast we talking? Better than nothing.


----------



## Okaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> How fast we talking? Better than nothing.


The splash is there for a little over a second before my desktop show up. There's maybe half a second from pressing the button until the splash shows up.

The startup time beats the pants off my old Asus VS238 and VG236, that's for sure.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okaros*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The splash is there for a little over a second before my desktop show up. There's maybe half a second from pressing the button until the splash shows up.
> 
> The startup time beats the pants off my old Asus VS238 and VG236, that's for sure.


Decent. Not as good as the Asus though, that one turns on instantly as long as deep sleep is disabled.


----------



## Okaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Decent. Not as good as the Asus though, that one turns on instantly as long as deep sleep is disabled.


Oh, I didn't think to try turning Deep Sleep off. Doing that eliminates almost all of the half-second lead time (splash pops up nearly instantly) and shortens the time spent on splash a bit. Maybe down to 3/4 of a second?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okaros*
> 
> Oh, I didn't think to try turning Deep Sleep off. Doing that eliminates almost all of the half-second lead time (splash pops up nearly instantly) and shortens the time spent on splash a bit. Maybe down to 3/4 of a second?


Good to know, thanks







Being able to disable it entirely would be great but less than a second is pretty good.


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone order from the Acer store before? This is day two after ordering this monitor and still not shipped...


----------



## Okaros

The splash is annoying, but all else equal I'd keep the splash if getting rid of it meant giving up the XB271HU's ability to turn off the power LED. The splash is temporary, that power LED is forever...


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeisenberGG*
> 
> Okay, here are my findings. I will be as detailed as I can.
> 
> There is some BLB in the lower left and right corners. I can only see it if the screen is pitch black. It doesn't bother me that much since its not orange. I did my best to take lower exposure pics for the BLB, but the camera on my Galaxy S6 can only do so much. It really exaggerates the BLB quite a bit. I must have taken at least 20+ pics until I kept a few, and it still exaggerates the BLB...
> 
> I am very impressed by what this monitor can do. The only thing I don't like 100% is that BLB, which is still not that severe. I'll let it sit by the end of the week, so that Thanksgiving can go by, and make a final decision if I'm going to ask for a replacement or not. It will absolutely depend on if the BLB bothers me after a few days. So far, it doesn't bother me that much.


I am an XB270HU owner and have had mine since April. On those monitors 9 out of 10 times the BLB dissipated over time. This was well documented in the XB270HU owners and discussion forums. At first even I was skeptical of those occasional claims, but every now and then I checked the BLB when putting my monitor to sleep and it was diminishing. If I remember correctly it took nearly a month to totally break in, but I went from so so bleed in my bottom corners to almost zero now. So just keep an eye on that to see if it also holds true for this variant/panel too.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone order from the Acer store before? This is day two after ordering this monitor and still not shipped...


same... What the hell? Are they possibly on backorder and Acer didn't advertise as such? Frustrating.


----------



## Crest

God damn. Got a text that the monitor was in stock on amazon. I go to get it. Put it in the cart, the moment I hit checkout it's out of stock.

Oh well, atleast that alert service NowInStock is working good. Went out in less than a minute.

I know I *could* get it directly from Acer, but I'd prefer to get it through amazon I think.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gzboli*
> 
> The link in the first post. I used nowinstock.net to get a SMS text alert when it came up.
> 
> http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/monitors/acer/


Thank you so much! SMS works wonderfully!

It's back in stock on Amazon (about 1-2 left after I ordered mine). Prime shipping so I should get it in a few days. Cheers!


----------



## Crest

Yea looks like a couple did get put into stock in staggered fashion. Just put in my order.

Came to $859 including tax and 1 day shipping. Some paid video editing work I finished will pay for this.

Edit: Ok I'm officially hyped.


----------



## Fiercy

Yes email notification worked well for me and I also got my order in I wonder if all people that buy this and the pg279q are from here LOL. I sent my PG279Q back because of the dead pixel and flimsy topside hoping to get a better panel with this one.


----------



## TarballX

Thank you NowInStock!!

Now does anyone know if this includes a DisplayPort cable? I'll be really disappointed if I get it Friday and have to run out to Best Buy and buy an overpriced cable.


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> same... What the hell? Are they possibly on backorder and Acer didn't advertise as such? Frustrating.


That's what I'm assuming. I too ordered a couple days ago when they appeared. Right as I checked out, they went to sold out via the Acer store, and I was worried I missed the cutoff. Then later on that night, they went back on sale, and haven't gone sold out since. I know these monitors are selling like hot cakes, as Amazon can barely keep the ASUS and Acer monitors in stock for more than 15 minutes when they arrive, so I'm assuming Acer just decided to let anyone who wanted to (pre)order one. The question comes down to how long it will be before they come back in stock to ship out now...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> That's what I'm assuming. I too ordered a couple days ago when they appeared. Right as I checked out, they went to sold out via the Acer store, and I was worried I missed the cutoff. Then later on that night, they went back on sale, and haven't gone sold out since. I know these monitors are selling like hot cakes, as Amazon can barely keep the ASUS and Acer monitors in stock for more than 15 minutes when they arrive, so I'm assuming Acer just decided to let anyone who wanted to (pre)order one. The question comes down to how long it will be before they come back in stock to ship out now...


Well that it's kind of shady don't you think? I mean, they took my money immediately, so I fully expected the monitor to be shipped in 1 day tops. If they are actually on backorder, I wouldn't have ordered it. Of course they don't list it as backordered.


----------



## Searchofsub

For those that ordered through Acer, didn't it tell you which day it would ship? Or has it passed that date and still no notification? When I checked in today it says Dec 4 shipping...


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Well that it's kind of shady don't you think? I mean, they took my money immediately, so I fully expected the monitor to be shipped in 1 day tops. If they are actually on backorder, I wouldn't have ordered it. Of course they don't list it as backordered.


Well, they don't take your money. They posted a prepayment notification, so that amount is locked on the credit card as unusable, but it's not officially charged.

As for when they would ship, I don't remember it really saying anything. I have it shipping via one day, but it's decided whenever Acer decides to finish processing my order.

(*EDIT* It's now listed as complete, but I still haven't officially been charged, nor has it shipped).


----------



## exzacklyright

So who can post a regular picture with the lights on? There's literally no youtube videos or decent photos of the monitor.. and half this thread is with the lights off examining the BLB which is on all IPS screens just about.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okaros*
> 
> If there is, I haven't found it yet (and I've been looking for it). Best I've managed to do is turn on Quick Start, which makes it turn on incredibly fast and minimizes the time spent at the horrible splash.


This quick start, do you have an idea what is power consumption in this mode ? Resp. if you disable deep sleep? I liked this feature so much on PG278Q, however don't know what's the price for this








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okaros*
> 
> The splash is annoying, but all else equal I'd keep the splash if getting rid of it meant giving up the XB271HU's ability to turn off the power LED. The splash is temporary, that power LED is forever...


Agree, that blue power led is so annoying. I really don't understand Acer engineers. Thanks god it is possible to auto off. Does anyone know how quickest this diode can be turned off automatically ?


----------



## philthy84

Going to keep a close eye on this thread, I placed an order for the Asus PG279Q scheduled to be delivered this Thursday. I'm sure were all familiar with the problems Asus is having with them and it seems like Acer has the better QC with the XB271HU. Going to hope for the best and cross my fingers for the Asus since it's my #1 choice mainly due to aesthetics but if she's not a keeper I won't be playing the monitor lottery and will place an order for the XB271HU instead.


----------



## Bercon

Is the backlight as uneven in this as it is in PG279Q, i.e. is the top 1/3 of the screen darker than the rest?


----------



## CallsignVega

My Acer store order of five XB271HU's has shipped. Arrival on Friday. I called and Acer guys said they are still in stock, they got a massive shipment in.










Anyone remember that show?


----------



## Searchofsub

Yes!!!


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My Acer store order of five XB271HU's has shipped. Arrival on Friday. I called and Acer guys said they are still in stock, they got a massive shipment in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember that show?


The feels im feeling right now. 90s tgif were the highlights of my friday evening as kid.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> Well, they don't take your money. They posted a prepayment notification, so that amount is locked on the credit card as unusable, but it's not officially charged.
> 
> As for when they would ship, I don't remember it really saying anything. I have it shipping via one day, but it's decided whenever Acer decides to finish processing my order.
> 
> (*EDIT* It's now listed as complete, but I still haven't officially been charged, nor has it shipped).


In my case, I used my Visa/debit, and the funds were taken out of my account within minutes of submitting.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> The feels im feeling right now. 90s tgif were the highlights of my friday evening as kid.


Ordered mine 2 days ago, no shipping for me


----------



## Okaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bercon*
> 
> Is the backlight as uneven in this as it is in PG279Q, i.e. is the top 1/3 of the screen darker than the rest?


My personal experience is "no", and I don't think I've seen any reports of that problem here with the XB271HU, but I don't have anything to compare it to. Maybe one of the folks that owns or owned an Asus to compare can comment?


----------



## Okaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This quick start, do you have an idea what is power consumption in this mode ? Resp. if you disable deep sleep? I liked this feature so much on PG278Q, however don't know what's the price for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, that blue power led is so annoying. I really don't understand Acer engineers. Thanks god it is possible to auto off. Does anyone know how quickest this diode can be turned off automatically ?


Sorry, no idea on the power consumption. I don't have anything I could use to measure it.

The auto-off setting for the power LED shuts it off after about 45 seconds, which feels like a fairly decent timer if they're not going to let us choose the timing ourselves. Long enough that it's visible even if you're having problems, but short enough that you're not waiting long and quickly forget about it once the monitor is on.


----------



## Searchofsub

Does anyone know which has more contrast xb270hu or this one?


----------



## Barefooter

Can someone tell me what the bezel width is compared with the Asus PG279Q.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Can someone tell me what the bezel width is compared with the Asus PG279Q.


----------



## clipse84

Is there a optimize settings for this monitor since tft central hasn't done a review. I don't have a calibrator


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okaros*
> 
> Sorry, no idea on the power consumption. I don't have anything I could use to measure it.
> 
> The auto-off setting for the power LED shuts it off after about 45 seconds, which feels like a fairly decent timer if they're not going to let us choose the timing ourselves. Long enough that it's visible even if you're having problems, but short enough that you're not waiting long and quickly forget about it once the monitor is on.


Thanks, this is pretty acceptable. Would be beter if you can set custom time in seconds. Is it really so big problem to implement it ?









Btw, after this diode turn off, it will stay so until you power the monitor off? I mean what happen if monitor goes standby after 15 minutes of not using the computer? Is it still off ?


----------



## Teiji

My Amazon order just shipped via FedEx. It will arrive on Friday! Wooooooo


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Does anyone know which has more contrast xb270hu or this one?


I guarantee you any contrast difference will be unnoticeable. Also if contrast is a high priority, you're looking at the wrong panel technology.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> My Amazon order just shipped via FedEx. It will arrive on Friday! Wooooooo


Let us know asap. We need more reviews to give us hope







Fingers crossed.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I guarantee you any contrast difference will be unnoticeable. Also if contrast is a high priority, you're looking at the wrong panel technology.


What about color as a whole? Would there be much difference between this one and 270hu? Or not much difference?

Trying to see if the 271hu is worth the $100.00 price difference and the wait time over the 270hu since the newer batches of the 270hu also come with 165hz OC option available. not gonna use hdmi so doesn't matter to me much about the extra hdmi input on the 271hu. Thanks,


----------



## AUDIOPHILER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> What about color as a whole? Would there be much difference between this one and 270hu? Or not much difference?
> 
> Trying to see if the 271hu is worth the $100.00 price difference and the wait time over the 270hu since the newer batches of the 270hu also come with 165hz OC option available. not gonna use hdmi so doesn't matter to me much about the extra hdmi input on the 271hu. Thanks,


If you're talking about color , there will definitely be a huge difference. IPS vs TN and you google more about that. Also 1 more thing that will be superior in the 271 is the viewing angle , in IPS panels, you can look at it from all different angles and it will be the same


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AUDIOPHILER*
> 
> If you're talking about color , there will definitely be a huge difference. IPS vs TN and you google more about that. Also 1 more thing that will be superior in the 271 is the viewing angle , in IPS panels, you can look at it from all different angles and it will be the same


He's talking about both the XB271HU and XB270HU, which use very similar IPS type panels. I wouldn't expect color accuracy to be much different between the two either. The XB270HU at its price is the better value unless you want a multimonitor/portrait setup, where the XB271HU bezel (almost lack of bezel) is preferred.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> What about color as a whole? Would there be much difference between this one and 270hu? Or not much difference?
> 
> Trying to see if the 271hu is worth the $100.00 price difference and the wait time over the 270hu since the newer batches of the 270hu also come with 165hz OC option available. not gonna use hdmi so doesn't matter to me much about the extra hdmi input on the 271hu. Thanks,


First there is no guarantee you will receive a XB270HU that does 165hz.

And even if you do that doesn't mean its new batch. People are receiving Sept batch that do 165hz and that's just proof acer is just flashing returned defective monitors with backlight bleed trying to get rid of them.
Your best bet is to get one of these you are guaranteed to get a new monitor at this point and from what has been seen backlight seems to have been resolved.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Looking forward to reading the impressions on this thread. Returned the PG279Q but am already missing the colours. Just not prepared to play monitor lottery. So far this one looks like Acer might have upped their game and gotten some decent QC in there. If so they are set to make a killing from all the ex-PG279Q customers!


----------



## Searchofsub

Just curious how you concluded September batch of the 270hu are returned monitors that have been flashed? Two that have received September batches both have 165hz oc. I'm planning to buy local retailer so I can check on the spot after purchase if it's 165hz so that's not a problem. They told me it's October batch. Backlight bleed for xb270hu I thought was fixed in the newer batches? Thanks,


----------



## Searchofsub

You know what on second thought your prabably right that I go with the xb271hu. it's newer monitor so can't go really wrong.


----------



## Me Boosta

If you do not care about the less than stellar stand of the XB270HU, then go for it if you can get it for cheaper. The performance between this and the XB271HU will be nigh identical. The only difference is the frame/stand and the added HDMI port.


----------



## Piospi

TFT Central will show whether there is faster than XB270HU.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Just curious how you concluded September batch of the 270hu are returned monitors that have been flashed? Two that have received September batches both have 165hz oc. I'm planning to buy local retailer so I can check on the spot after purchase if it's 165hz so that's not a problem. They told me it's October batch. Backlight bleed for xb270hu I thought was fixed in the newer batches? Thanks,


Latest i checked month ago XB270HU was up to October and maybe even nov at this point. Not till the release of the 271 has people been reviving XB270HU with165hz option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> If you do not care about the less than stellar stand of the XB270HU, then go for it if you can get it for cheaper. The performance between this and the XB271HU will be nigh identical. The only difference is the frame/stand and the added HDMI port.


And horrid backlight bleed on the 270.


----------



## Gigantoad

Does this monitor have a setting for sharpness in the OSD somewhere?


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> And horrid backlight bleed on the 270.


That is if he gets a bad panel. The QC on the latest batches of the XB270HU is pretty good, and you're just as likely to get a bad 270HU as a bad 271HU. Just head over to the XB270HU owners club if you want to see the quality of the latest batches.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> That is if he gets a bad panel. The QC on the latest batches of the XB270HU is pretty good, and you're just as likely to get a bad 270HU as a bad 271HU. Just head over to the XB270HU owners club if you want to see the quality of the latest batches.


Maybe new batch better IDK but I went though 5 when i gave up

Ill have my XB271HU tomorrow


----------



## dogga94

You can all cry about how the PG279q is so ****. Where up to december... this isnt September anymore. For all you know the XB is going to have the same thing happen while the December batch will be superior.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Just curious how you concluded September batch of the 270hu are returned monitors that have been flashed? Two that have received September batches both have 165hz oc. I'm planning to buy local retailer so I can check on the spot after purchase if it's 165hz so that's not a problem. They told me it's October batch. Backlight bleed for xb270hu I thought was fixed in the newer batches? Thanks,


I forgot to mention if you are picking one up locally then try it out i was saying more so if you planned on getting online.
Try to get oct/nov batch it says on the white sticker on the box


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Maybe new batch better IDK but I went though 5 when i gave up
> 
> Ill have my XB271HU tomorrow


Yeah, the first few batches definitely had very bad QC. But it's gotten better if you look at the Owners Club.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogga94*
> 
> You can all cry about how the PG279q is so ****. Where up to december... this isnt September anymore. For all you know the XB is going to have the same thing happen while the December batch will be superior.


Doesnt matter if its sept dec asus was well aware of the XB270HU issues it shouldn't be happening at all. In-fact the asus has more issues that include yellow screen

BTW we are taking about the acer not asus


----------



## clipse84

Well, I dint get a winner i had back light bleed on 3 spots and i also had 3 dead pixels... The glow was better than my pg279q but in the end it was trash once again, I'm just going to get my refund back and wait for Asus to get their **** together.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> Well, I dint get a winner i had back light bleed on 3 spots and i also had 3 dead pixels... The glow was better than my pg279q but in the end it was trash once again, I'm just going to get my refund back and wait for Asus to get their **** together.


geez, you might wanna try another unit, my first xb271hu had a dead pixel but minor BLB,barely visible, my 2nd is pixel perfect and almost no BLB.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> Well, I dint get a winner i had back light bleed on 3 spots and i also had 3 dead pixels... The glow was better than my pg279q but in the end it was trash once again, I'm just going to get my refund back and wait for Asus to get their **** together.


Although i can't really comment on the backlight bleed in the picture which doesn't really show us what it really looks like, those are not dead pixels. They're dirt.

But how is the uniformity of the panel? Is the top portion darker than the rest on a fully white background?


----------



## clipse84

I Think its a lil dark in the bottom


----------



## Oogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> Well, I dint get a winner i had back light bleed on 3 spots and i also had 3 dead pixels... The glow was better than my pg279q but in the end it was trash once again, I'm just going to get my refund back and wait for Asus to get their **** together.


You should try massaging out the spots with your thumb to see if you can get them to disappear. Sometimes it's dust or a stuck pixel that will go go away after some lovin'.

But, yeah the BLB doesn't look all that great. Though most of it looks like IPS glow, while the top looks more like BLB to me...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Although i can't really comment on the backlight bleed in the picture which doesn't really show us what it really looks like, those are not dead pixels. They're dirt.
> 
> But how is the uniformity of the panel? Is the top portion darker than the rest on a fully white background?


How do you know that is dirt? Looks like dead pixels to me.... And I assume you are talking about dirt in the panel?


----------



## Oogar

Here some shots of my white screen while we're talking about uniformity...


----------



## Adajer

first glance, your whites look great.
after staring, looks yellow on left, white on right, hard to tell exactly from pic or im just seeing things


----------



## Oogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> first glance, your whites look great.
> after staring, looks yellow on left, white on right, hard to tell exactly from pic or im just seeing things


I derped a little. Had ULMB on which ruins color and brightness a little. I turned it off again and upped brightness to 100. Check post again for updated picture...

I know what you mean though, I get a slight yellowish vibe from the left side...but there are definitely some variables that I probably am doing a poor job of controlling. Not to mention the screen isn't calibrated either.


----------



## enkur

I almost ordered the XB271HU on Acer Store website but then decided not to do it and removed the item from my cart. Lo and behold I got an email from Acer saying "please come back here is a 10% off coupon" LOL With tax + shipping the cost was $880 but with 10% it came down to $799 total ... still on the fence.

Havent pulled the trigger because I dont want to get a dud (they dont pay for return shipping). Ill wait until Newegg or Amazon get more stock and try that route later.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> 
> I Think its a lil dark in the bottom


From this and from others who already posted pictures of white screen here I could say that XB271 does not suffer from yellow/brownish tint uniformity issue as many PGs do. This is good news. I really hope Asus put his crap together at least in this point.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> first glance, your whites look great.
> after staring, looks yellow on left, white on right, hard to tell exactly from pic or im just seeing things


Could be a camera, but yes you right. Would like to know how it looks in real.


----------



## Nihaan

In stock on amazon atm grabbed 2 already, 7 left !


----------



## Adajer

Trying to get my gift card back to buy the last one. The tax and shipping on this thing from amazon is outrageous. paying like $20 morei n taxes than the pg279q and shipping is as expensive as acer's website.


----------



## st0necold

Anyone who has an XB270hu and now has this want to comment on diff's?

It took me 2 trys to get a perfect XB270hu and i'm not sure of the advantages of 165hz vs 144hz

I'd hate to go through the hassle and +2-300 if it's pretty much the exact same thing.


----------



## Adajer

FFFFF

I got my gift card balance added and the last one is gone.

pg2789q was $849 with tax and no shipping. add $20 for 1 day shipping

predator was like $879 with tax no shipping. 1 day shipping was like $60


----------



## Searchofsub

Does anyone know if there is a coating difference between the xb270hu and the xb271hu? if no difference, I'm picking up older model with newer batch that can oc to 165hz from a local retailer in couple hours. This is just too much BS to order online with all these defects. Not worth it over walk in retailer where so much more convinient.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Anyone who has an XB270hu and now has this want to comment on diff's?
> 
> It took me 2 trys to get a perfect XB270hu and i'm not sure of the advantages of 165hz vs 144hz
> 
> I'd hate to go through the hassle and +2-300 if it's pretty much the exact same thing.


The stand is different which xb271hu is atleast decent. Since you have xb270hu check for yourself and report back can you. Switch desktop mode from 120hz to 144hz, if big difference to you, then idealy difference between 144hz to 165hz, but to little lesser degree.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Anyone who has an XB270hu and now has this want to comment on diff's?
> 
> It took me 2 trys to get a perfect XB270hu and i'm not sure of the advantages of 165hz vs 144hz
> 
> I'd hate to go through the hassle and +2-300 if it's pretty much the exact same thing.


My most educated guess would be that 165 Hz wouldn't improve your experience, if at all, at least not commensurately in regard to spending $700-800 for it.
The PG279Q has 0.5 ms faster average response time. Since the overdrive implementation on the 270HU is already excellent, i'd save my money if i were you. Unless, of course, you cannot absolutely stand the aesthetics of the first iteration.


----------



## Killa Cam

so i returned this monitor last tuesday for my refund. usually, amazon is quick with regards to refunds once you drop it off to the preferred shipper. its been over a week and they received my return on monday. had to hit em up and ask wth? it seems they were expecting a lot of returns for both the xb271hu and pg279q so it seems it has its own return procedure. they said i should be refunded no later than next monday


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> so i returned this monitor last tuesday for my refund. usually, amazon is quick with regards to refunds once you drop it off to the preferred shipper. its been over a week and they received my return on monday. had to hit em up and ask wth? it seems they were expecting a lot of returns for both the xb271hu and pg279q so it seems it has its own return procedure. they said i should be refunded no later than next monday


Interesting. I was starting to wonder where my PG refund was lol


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Anyone who has an XB270hu and now has this want to comment on diff's?
> 
> It took me 2 trys to get a perfect XB270hu and i'm not sure of the advantages of 165hz vs 144hz
> 
> I'd hate to go through the hassle and +2-300 if it's pretty much the exact same thing.


the latest batch of xb270hu now supports 165hz...


----------



## exzacklyright

Was in stock at 4am.... @Amazon. The times are terrible lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Was in stock at 4am.... @Amazon. The times are terrible lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Perfect for Europe


----------



## ZippCen

Its a shame about the red on the base,

Is anyone that has one able to see if the red pieces can be removed? That way I could plastidip them and re-attach.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippCen*
> 
> Its a shame about the red on the base,
> 
> Is anyone that has one able to see if the red pieces can be removed? That way I could plastidip them and re-attach.


you can just remove the stand and mask the black area.


----------



## ZippCen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> you can just remove the stand and mask the black area.


True, but masking and plastidip always involves using a blade (else you remove all the plastidip). You would have to be careful not to mark the plastic.


----------



## kell0w

i tried looking through all the pages, but i haven't seen it stated yet, but do you need a 9xx series to hit the 165hz?

I heard that the PG279Q needs at least a 9xx series to power the 165hz

I'm sitting on 2 780Ti's and don't want to pull the trigger on this monitor if i can't hit the 165hz


----------



## Adajer

165hz has more input lag and power draw and you probably wont notice the jump from 144hz

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Oogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kell0w*
> 
> i tried looking through all the pages, but i haven't seen it stated yet, but do you need a 9xx series to hit the 165hz?
> 
> I heard that the PG279Q needs at least a 9xx series to power the 165hz
> 
> I'm sitting on 2 780Ti's and don't want to pull the trigger on this monitor if i can't hit the 165hz


Anything lower/older than a GTX 960 won't be able to hit 165hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippCen*
> 
> Its a shame about the red on the base,
> 
> Is anyone that has one able to see if the red pieces can be removed? That way I could plastidip them and re-attach.


Took a look and there doesn't seem to be any easy way of removing the red tips of the stand.


----------



## toadwaker

Well well well. I finally got my second one. First was a dead panel. Second, ALMOST perfect. A single dead pixel right near the center of the screen...

http://i.imgur.com/SCy4IM9.png

Right next to the tip of the mouse pointer. A single black pixel. It's black on every color except black. invisible on a black background. Tried running a pixel fixer for 5 minutes, tried rubbing it with a soft cloth. Not going anywhere. It would be alright if it was in the corner somewhere, but it's smack dab in the center..... ****.

Should I return it? It's bothering me. I like perfection. Especially for $800. If I could fix it I'd gladly keep the monitor...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> 165hz has more input lag


Source for that claim?


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Source for that claim?


He's probably going off the Asus review if I had to guess. Myself thinks it will be the same scenario on this panel too, but I'd like to be proven wrong


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> He's probably going off the Asus review if I had to guess. Myself thinks it will be the same scenario on this panel too, but I'd like to be proven wrong


Even then, what I saw in the PB279Q TFTCentral review was higher response time. Saying input lag instead is rather deceiving, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## CallsignVega

Correct. TFTCentral said the overdrive was slightly less at 165 Hz versus 144 Hz. That is not input lag.


----------



## Searchofsub

Just got the XB270HU - OCTOBER 2015 manufacture and it can OC to 165hz. Also, OSD menu looks different. Has Dark boost, Adaptive Contrast, 6 axis Color etc.


----------



## Oogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Well well well. I finally got my second one. First was a dead panel. Second, ALMOST perfect. A single dead pixel right near the center of the screen...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SCy4IM9.png
> 
> Right next to the tip of the mouse pointer. A single black pixel. It's black on every color except black. invisible on a black background. Tried running a pixel fixer for 5 minutes, tried rubbing it with a soft cloth. Not going anywhere. It would be alright if it was in the corner somewhere, but it's smack dab in the center..... ****.
> 
> Should I return it? It's bothering me. I like perfection. Especially for $800. If I could fix it I'd gladly keep the monitor...


I had similar imperfections that, using my thumb, I was able to make disappear. If you are certain you can't get it to go away, return it. If it bothers you even a little bit, don't settle. When you're forking over $800 for a monitor, you deserve to be happy while using it.


----------



## Searchofsub

Also, the stand looks different. Its same design with orange circle around the bottom of the plate but you can barely see it. The monitor is placed more forward like the Rog Swift. Its not so visible like the older XB270HU models.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oogar*
> 
> I had similar imperfections that, using my thumb, I was able to make disappear. If you are certain you can't get it to go away, return it. If it bothers you even a little bit, don't settle. When you're forking over $800 for a monitor, you deserve to be happy while using it.


That is exactly what I had on all 3 of mine so far, one pixel that looked exactly like that. They all went back.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Well well well. I finally got my second one. First was a dead panel. Second, ALMOST perfect. A single dead pixel right near the center of the screen...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SCy4IM9.png
> 
> Right next to the tip of the mouse pointer. A single black pixel. It's black on every color except black. invisible on a black background. Tried running a pixel fixer for 5 minutes, tried rubbing it with a soft cloth. Not going anywhere. It would be alright if it was in the corner somewhere, but it's smack dab in the center..... ****.
> 
> Should I return it? It's bothering me. I like perfection. Especially for $800. If I could fix it I'd gladly keep the monitor...


try UDpixel and let it run it for 24hrs see if it fixes it.


----------



## enkur

Try this for fixing pixels as well
http://www.jscreenfix.com/


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Well well well. I finally got my second one. First was a dead panel. Second, ALMOST perfect. A single dead pixel right near the center of the screen...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SCy4IM9.png
> 
> Right next to the tip of the mouse pointer. A single black pixel. It's black on every color except black. invisible on a black background. Tried running a pixel fixer for 5 minutes, tried rubbing it with a soft cloth. Not going anywhere. It would be alright if it was in the corner somewhere, but it's smack dab in the center..... ****.
> 
> Should I return it? It's bothering me. I like perfection. Especially for $800. If I could fix it I'd gladly keep the monitor...


Can you really see that if you are actually not trying to look for it ? I had couple on XB270HU but it was very difficult to spot them on this resolution. If I wouldn't have other issues I would keep it despite it had few dead/stuck pixels. But if you can see that easily and bothers you, then definitely return it.

Edit: And to be honest, it's very difficult to get one of these panels without at least one dead or stuck pixel :-/


----------



## misiak

ignore


----------



## Cheesel

Amazon has a used one for $1,095! Who wants it?! haha


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Amazon has a used one for $1,095! Who wants it?! haha


plus $16 shipping


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Even then, what I saw in the PB279Q TFTCentral review was higher response time. Saying input lag instead is rather deceiving, unless I'm missing something.


yes, higher response time. my mistake. But 165hz in general seems more like a gimmick and not really a deal breaker.


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oogar*
> 
> I had similar imperfections that, using my thumb, I was able to make disappear. If you are certain you can't get it to go away, return it. If it bothers you even a little bit, don't settle. When you're forking over $800 for a monitor, you deserve to be happy while using it.


I rubbed it, I tapped it, I talked gently to it, I even did all the random pixel fixer tests to it. It stood its ground and the monitor is going back. I'm not settling for anything less than perfect.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> yes, higher response time. my mistake. But 165hz in general seems more like a gimmick and not really a deal breaker.


They also say
Quote:


> the slightly slower response times are probably offset in actual performance by the slightly improved motion clarity from the higher refresh rate


Not a deal breaker for sure, but also not a gimmick. More Hz is more Hz.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> They also say
> Not a deal breaker for sure, but also not a gimmick. More Hz is more Hz.


In this case yes, more Hz is more Hz since it doesn't drop frames like other overclocked monitors. Still, higher response time is higher response time too. 165 Hz demands faster response time than 144 Hz does. I wish they did one of those UFO tests at 165 Hz so we can see the difference. I would expect the 165 Hz to be slightly better, but nothing to get excited over.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Can you really see that if you are actually not trying to look for it ? I had couple on XB270HU but it was very difficult to spot them on this resolution. If I wouldn't have other issues I would keep it despite it had few dead/stuck pixels. But if you can see that easily and bothers you, then definitely return it.
> 
> Edit: And to be honest, it's very difficult to get one of these panels without at least one dead or stuck pixel :-/


having the same issue with the pb279q, 3 units with dead pixels. Would really like to get one without a single one..


----------



## Dan2000

Hello everyone, new to this forum, although I've been reading posts for a while...see this link for the Canadian market...999 CAN$ In stock.

http://www.thesource.ca/estore/product.aspx?language=fr-ca&catalog=online&category=monitors-20-or-larger&product=8042215

PS I'm still on the sideline until quality is proven. So far this one seems to be winning the quality race vs PG279Q

Dan


----------



## CallsignVega

Guys make sure to use those Acer store coupons. I forgot like a dumb ass and I had to call them back. Luckily they were nice and I got $400 back on my 5x monitor order.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Guys make sure to use those Acer store coupons. I forgot like a dumb ass and I had to call them back. Luckily they were nice and I got $400 back on my 5x monitor order.


Are you in the business CallsignVega? I see you also ordered 4x Asus PG279Q - 4x Acer XB271HU - 1x Acer X34? Do you keep all these monitors?


----------



## zerocool23

After my terrible experience with the PG279Q I bought from newegg on 11/24 I think I am going to wait for the tftcentral review of this monitor. Hopefully by that time some new batches will be in stock of this monitor and the PG279Q. Then I can deicde which I want to go with at that point. Right now I just don't have much faith in the 279Q and am leaning towards going with the Acer anyways.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Amazon has a used one for $1,095! Who wants it?! haha


Amazon has actually 0 for sale. That used monitor in your picture is from a third party seller, which is the same as buying from someone off ebay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Guys make sure to use those Acer store coupons. I forgot like a dumb ass and I had to call them back. Luckily they were nice and I got $400 back on my 5x monitor order.


More like they were lucky to not lose a $4000 order! Nice to see they didn't trouble you.


----------



## BehindTimes

Well, Acer finally stated that they were sent. I went to FedEx's website, plugged in the tracking number, and it said they were delivered yesterday... Going to be fun having to dispute this with FexEx.


----------



## Alistair1

As far as I know, the source doesn't allow returns with monitors or any computer components. You wouldn't want to take a risk there in getting one with many bad pixels or backlight bleed. I'm waiting for bestbuy...


----------



## C3321J6

Mine will be here today. Im getting nervous after going through so many 270 im worried more so about pixels though this time than backlight bleed

If its trash ill return and just wait for my local microcenter to get them.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alistair1*
> 
> As far as I know, the source doesn't allow returns with monitors or any computer components. You wouldn't want to take a risk there in getting one with many bad pixels or backlight bleed. I'm waiting for bestbuy...


you will probably be waiting a while.


----------



## C3321J6

unboxing not mine


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippCen*
> 
> Its a shame about the red on the base,
> 
> Is anyone that has one able to see if the red pieces can be removed? That way I could plastidip them and re-attach.


If mine is keeper this is what ill be doing to make white


----------



## ZippCen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> If mine is keeper this is what ill be doing to make white


Yes, I would make them white also.


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Amazon has actually 0 for sale. That used monitor in your picture is from a third party seller, which is the same as buying from someone off ebay.


Thanks for clarifying lol


----------



## enkur

Its in stock now... says 4 left.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0173PEX20/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

I wished Amazon didnt charge me tax.... Ill wait until Newegg gets them (no tax with them)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying lol


----------



## exzacklyright

Woo finally managed to get one

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## exzacklyright

Yeah $63 in tax

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Its in stock now... says 4 left.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0173PEX20/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> I wished Amazon didnt charge me tax.... Ill wait until Newegg gets them (no tax with them)


I'm on the exact same boat. $62 tax is too much. I could have got the XB271HU 2 weeks ago if i wanted to, but i decided to wait for Newegg. I've waited 4 months for this monitor, a few more days won't hurt.


----------



## Cheesel

Lucky me I get taxed through Amazon and Newegg







. Oh well In for 1 lol. hoping for the best


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Its in stock now... says 4 left.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0173PEX20/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> I wished Amazon didnt charge me tax.... Ill wait until Newegg gets them (no tax with them)


Tax is tax. I much prefer Amazon due to their no BS return policy and support. I'll pay the tax and be happy knowing that I will have zero issues in the future with returns and exchanges and refunds should anything go wrong.

I just ordered my 3rd XB271HU today too... Hopefully this one has no dead pixels.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Lucky me I get taxed through Amazon and Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh well In for 1 lol. hoping for the best


That's the price of living in California (or NJ). As if your apartment rent wasn't enough.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Tax is tax. I much prefer Amazon due to their no BS return policy and support. I'll pay the tax and be happy knowing that I will have zero issues in the future with returns and exchanges and refunds should anything go wrong.
> 
> I just ordered my 3rd XB271HU today too... Hopefully this one has no dead pixels.


FYI, Newegg offers free returns and doesn't charge restocking fees if you get a defective unit.


----------



## Adajer

Out of stock ; ;

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## enkur

well hope 3rd time is a charm.

I am actually waiting for Newegg to post my refund for the Dell I am sending back. Ill have the cash then to buy from any of the two (amazon or newegg) I was hoping to save a bit with Newegg (I also have the 3 month trail of Premier so returns shouldnt be a problem).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Tax is tax. I much prefer Amazon due to their no BS return policy and support. I'll pay the tax and be happy knowing that I will have zero issues in the future with returns and exchanges and refunds should anything go wrong.
> 
> I just ordered my 3rd XB271HU today too... Hopefully this one has no dead pixels.


----------



## Adajer

Sorry for double. Tapatalk wont let me edit.

I find it strange that Amazon.com is only retailer getting stock, in us at least, and they are only getting like 5 or 6 at a time, to supply the whole US. Kinda weird.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## RedM00N

So close to getting one of those 4. Clicked the link, saw 4 in stock. Logged in to order...out of stock


----------



## ACallander

Ya got one and no tax


----------



## exzacklyright

So what tests should I run when I get my monitor? Ufo test: http://testufo.com/#test=framerates eizo monitor test http://www.eizo.be/support/monitortest.html any others?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So what tests should I run when I get my monitor? Ufo test: http://testufo.com/#test=framerates eizo monitor test http://www.eizo.be/support/monitortest.html any others?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I usually go to http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php and do a thorough inspection of the whole screen on black and white backgrounds. Then I check for white uniformity oin a white background.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ah crap, Fedex pushed back my monitors delivery date from today to Monday. I guess no monitor comparison this weekend.


----------



## C3321J6

got mine no pixel, dust or yellow tint issues but has horrid bleeding on 3 o the 4 corners


----------



## l88bastar

Dang it! I got my three but they have scan line issues right down the middle of the screen....no matter what resolution or refresh rate I try I get these two big black scan line bars


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Dang it! I got my three but they have scan line issues right down the middle of the screen....no matter what resolution or refresh rate I try I get these two big black scan line bars


Ya, I've had that happen too. Just returned my 4x PG279Q's for that flaw.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> After my terrible experience with the PG279Q I bought from newegg on 11/24 I think I am going to wait for the tftcentral review of this monitor. Hopefully by that time some new batches will be in stock of this monitor and the PG279Q. Then I can deicde which I want to go with at that point. Right now I just don't have much faith in the 279Q and am leaning towards going with the Acer anyways.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, I've had that happen too. Just returned my 4x PG279Q's for that flaw.


i don't see it where?


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> i don't see it where?


Ditto - I dont see what we are talking about.


----------



## MistaSparkul

I believe it's a joke lol


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I believe it's a joke lol


Ding , Ding , Ding .... we have a winner


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, I've had that happen too. Just returned my 4x PG279Q's for that flaw.


I thought FedEx postponed your delivery...


----------



## misiak

LOL guys, he means monitors frames







A joke.. but good one


----------



## Cheesel

haha so i guess we are talking about bezels lol


----------



## MattyMatt

I just want ultrawide 29 inch 1440p with 144Hz or higher. I need new display port standards


----------



## Darkryan123

Does anyone know the fps people are getting with this monitor on something like a 980ti? I'm wondering if it is worth buying if I only have a 980ti.

Thanks


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Dang it! I got my three but they have scan line issues right down the middle of the screen....no matter what resolution or refresh rate I try I get these two big black scan line bars


Send them to me and I will test them for you....


----------



## enkur

The monitor doesnt have anything to do with fps. That depends on your CPU, GPU, memory and what game with what features you turn on.

With my Intel i7-6700, GTX 980 Ti with 16GB memory .... I get about 120-130 fps with every feature turned on in BF4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkryan123*
> 
> Does anyone know the fps people are getting with this monitor on something like a 980ti? I'm wondering if it is worth buying if I only have a 980ti.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nandapanda

So i've got this monitor sitting on my desk and unfortunately i've one of the few people to have one of the monitors with the screen wide yellow tint.
Acer on the left, Asus on the right.

Any idea on how to calibrate or fix this?


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> So i've got this monitor sitting on my desk and unfortunately i've one of the few people to have one of the monitors with the screen wide yellow tint.
> Acer on the left, Asus on the right.
> 
> Any idea on how to calibrate or fix this?


If its the whole screen which it seems to be a calibrator might help but TBH that will cost even more if you dont have one...just return it.

How backlight bleed?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Dang it! I got my three but they have scan line issues right down the middle of the screen....no matter what resolution or refresh rate I try I get these two big black scan line bars


I'm blind haha I don't see anything!

But man I'm jealous.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> The monitor doesnt have anything to do with fps. That depends on your CPU, GPU, memory and what game with what features you turn on.


Err, RESOLUTION? Monitor is kind of important when it comes to that lol.









And in that regard, 1440p is perfect for the 980Ti, no issues there for the most part.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> got mine no pixel, dust or yellow tint issues but has horrid bleeding on 3 o the 4 corners


Maybe it will go away in a few weeks like many of the XB270HU owners have noticed.
How high is the brightness level set?


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Maybe it will go away in a few weeks like many of the XB270HU owners have noticed.
> How high is the brightness level set?


Thats what im going to do. I did with one of the better XB270HU i received and it seemed to work unfortunately the that monitor it died on me few days later then i was back to getting crap again.

This monitor while there is bleed its not as pronounced as the 270s i got i would like one with none but we will see how this goes.

edit
brightness at 55


----------



## enkur

yes ofcourse resolution matters... but I was talking in context of using this monitors native resolution of 1440p and keeping that fixed and then figuring out what fps you end up with.
quote name="atomicus" url="/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experiance-and-show-pics/540#post_24673394"]
Err, RESOLUTION? Monitor is kind of important when it comes to that lol.









And in that regard, 1440p is perfect for the 980Ti, no issues there for the most part.[/quote]


----------



## Crest

Just hooked mine up. Looks stunning. Can't find any stuck or dead subpixels even. IPS glow is there as expected but it's frankly better than my $1300 2011 HP ZR30w. Only a slight little bleed on the bottom right. Otherwise even uncalibrated the colors are very uniform. And the image is super clear. Even though it's roughly the same resolution, the lack of hidious AG on it makes the image feel so much crisper.

So far I am completely satisfied. Not to mention 144hz is so ******* amazing. Been on 60hz my whole life, even on old CRT's.

Only issue indirectly related is now my left 1080p panel is turning on and off. Looks like the system is connecting it and disconnecting it. Might reinstall drivers.


----------



## enkur

Looks like its back in stock on amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0173PEX20/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Darkryan123

Just ordered one on Amazon, Ill report back when i get mine.


----------



## fjaeger

Anyone have tips for trying to dislodge a speck of dust stuck under the screen on one of these?

Received mine today... No backlight bleed, no dead pixels, uniformity seems good, but it has one tiny speck of dust about an inch from the bottom bezel.

Also there's definitely a heavy yellow tint out of the box, but I have not tried to calibrate it or anything yet. (Very noticeably yellow sitting next to my VP2770)


----------



## Crest

Edit: Before you run the file, go into your OSD settings, choose user color mode, enter into user mode and adjust your RGB levels. I don't even use the file I made since I've gotten it so close through the RGB levels. Please do that before running a profile on your graphics card which will cause color banding and lower precision on 8bit panels.

I ran my Spyder4Pro on my unit. Looks so much nicer. Though your units will vary. Give it a whirl. The monitor now looks completely perfect to me.

For info though I calibrated on it's recommended 120cd level which is comfortable to me. That's 36% brightness on my model. I left contrast at 50%. Set it to user color but left all colors on 50%.

AcerPredatorXB271HUCrest.zip 2k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> Anyone have tips for trying to dislodge a speck of dust stuck under the screen on one of these?
> 
> Received mine today... No backlight bleed, no dead pixels, uniformity seems good, but it has one tiny speck of dust about an inch from the bottom bezel.
> 
> Also there's definitely a heavy yellow tint out of the box, but I have not tried to calibrate it or anything yet. (Very noticeably yellow sitting next to my VP2770)


In my experience, a lot of IPS panels have a green or yellow hue. Unfortunatly OSD often is a tough way of correcting it. Hardware calibrators take care of it completely.


----------



## fjaeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I left contrast at 50%. Set it to user color but left all colors on 50%.
> 
> AcerPredatorXB271HUCrest.zip 2k .zip file


Great, thanks, I will give this a try for fixing my yellow tint!


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> *I ran my Spyder4Pro on my unit.* Looks so much nicer. Though your units will vary. Give it a whirl. *The monitor now looks completely perfect to me.
> *
> For info though I calibrated on it's recommended 120cd level which is comfortable to me. That's 36% brightness on my model. I left contrast at 50%. Set it to user color but left all colors on 50%.
> 
> AcerPredatorXB271HUCrest.zip 2k .zip file
> 
> In my experience, a lot of IPS panels have a green or yellow hue. Unfortunatly OSD often is a tough way of correcting it. Hardware calibrators take care of it completely.


Awesome news! This is exactly what we need is more reports from monitors that have been properly calibrated!


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> Great, thanks, I will give this a try for fixing my yellow tint!


I'm curious to know if it worked out for you. I just did a google search to find ICM profiles and took the file I thought would work. I do the calibration through the Spyder software itself, so I don't know if the profile is plug and play with windows' built in profile system.


----------



## AUDIOPHILER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I'm curious to know if it worked out for you. I just did a google search to find ICM profiles and took the file I thought would work. I do the calibration through the Spyder software itself, so I don't know if the profile is plug and play with windows' built in profile system.


It did work for me , and man It made a HUGE DIFFERENCE. I got used to the yellow tint before, so when I used this, it LOOKED exactly like my pure white TN Panel monitor , THANKS!

here is how to do it for people who don't know:
1- Open control Panel
2- Open color management
3- click on "Use my settings for this device"
4-click Add
5- open the file that was uploaded.
6- ENJOY

Before & after Pictures coming up now


----------



## AUDIOPHILER

Pictures didnt work, had to take a short video, here you go!
https://vid.me/e/pM2m


----------



## Teiji

Mine just arrived today. There is extremely minimal bleed on top-right, bottom-right, and bottom-mid (not that I care much since I never play in the dark). Also, there are 2 dead pixels, but luckily they are at the very edge of the screen. I don't really see it at the position I normally sit, unless I put my face near the monitor and REALLY search for it. Uniformity looks fine to me (sorry, not an expert lol). Although I would say the white doesn't look true white unless I put it on 100% brightness.

Edit: After further use, I do see uniformity issues. The top is slightly more yellowish than the bottom for sure.

I would say I'm 85% content with it. However, I'm gonna buy one more from Amazon to see which is better and keep one of the two.

Pics and videos below (default settings, total room darkness). I think the Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge camera exaggerate the bleed though (it doesn't look that bad in person). What do you guys think?

http://imgur.com/a/i9Y04
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di42NFCCMcA

______________

@AUDIOPHILER
I follow your guide but it doesn't seem to change anything when I add the profile. Unticking/ticking the "use my settings for this device" made no difference like your video.


----------



## Born2rade

So here is an interesting thought. I'm thinking of buying the Acer XB270HU on Walmart.com mainly because i get a 10% discount so it comes to $682 but also refunding it is no charge since all you gotta do is drive to the store to do the refund.

I only buy any PC related items on Amazon or Newegg so the only reason i considered this was because of the discount and no cost to refund.


----------



## AUDIOPHILER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Mine just arrived today. There is extremely minimal bleed on top-right, bottom-right, and bottom-mid (not that I care much since I never play in the dark). Also, there are 2 dead pixels, but luckily they are at the very edge of the screen. I don't really see it at the position I normally sit, unless I put my face near the monitor and REALLY search for it. Uniformity looks fine to me (sorry, not an expert lol). Although I would say the white doesn't look true white unless I put it on 100% brightness.
> 
> I would say I'm pretty content with it. However, I'm gonna buy one more from Amazon to see which is better and keep one of the two.
> 
> Pics and videos below (default settings, total room darkness). I think the Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge camera exaggerate the bleed though (it doesn't look that bad in person).
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/i9Y04
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di42NFCCMcA
> 
> ______________
> 
> @AUDIOPHILER
> I follow your guide but it doesn't seem to change anything when I add the profile. Unticking/ticking the "use my settings for this device" made no difference like your video.


did you add the ICM file?
and also, did you select the correct device?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AUDIOPHILER*
> 
> did you add the ICM file?
> and also, did you select the correct device?


Yes.

http://i.imgur.com/JxkR5MB.jpg


----------



## AUDIOPHILER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/JxkR5MB.jpg


Try this, in your monitor, make the settings set as "User"


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Mine just arrived today. There is extremely minimal bleed on top-right, bottom-right, and bottom-mid (not that I care much since I never play in the dark). Also, there are 2 dead pixels, but luckily they are at the very edge of the screen. I don't really see it at the position I normally sit, unless I put my face near the monitor and REALLY search for it. Uniformity looks fine to me (sorry, not an expert lol). Although I would say the white doesn't look true white unless I put it on 100% brightness.
> 
> Edit: After further use, I do see uniformity issues. The top is slightly more yellowish than the bottom for sure.
> 
> I would say I'm 85% content with it. However, I'm gonna buy one more from Amazon to see which is better and keep one of the two.
> 
> Pics and videos below (default settings, total room darkness). I think the Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge camera exaggerate the bleed though (it doesn't look that bad in person). What do you guys think?
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/i9Y04
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di42NFCCMcA
> 
> ______________
> 
> @AUDIOPHILER
> I follow your guide but it doesn't seem to change anything when I add the profile. Unticking/ticking the "use my settings for this device" made no difference like your video.


So same crap as with PG279Q regarding yellow tint at top ??? Noooooo. So now I think both panels are exactly the same. It comes down if you are lucky or not...


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So same crap as with PG279Q regarding yellow tint at top ??? Noooooo. So now I think both panels are exactly the same. It comes down if you are lucky or not...


Both panels ARE the same... it's just how the back light is fitted that is supposedly different. Ultimately, it will be luck of the draw as to whether Acer have got good panels from AUO to use or not. I am quite certain that the chances of faults relating to uniformity, dust/dirt and dead/stuck pixels will still be just as great as the XB270HU and PG279Q. Whether the abominable yellow BLB is significantly improved or not remains to be seen, but the problem was that it was SOOO awfully bad on many examples of the XB270HU/PG279Q, I think we're still going to be seeing it on many panels despite the 'fix' they've implemented... it won't eradicate it altogether.


----------



## Benny89

So second day with this spec of dust and it affect me less and less. Sure I would like it to be gone but I am also happy with everything else.

I think I will just order second PG from my retailer and keep better one. If new one won't have any dust/dead pixels and have rest (BLB and glow) as good as this one or close to- I am gonna exchange them.

I think this is better solution than risking replacement if this one I have right now is 95% Keeper.


----------



## C3321J6

Just a heads up using the XB270HU TFT ICC and looking even better just remember you dont just set the profile you also need to enable the profiles gamma correction under the advanced tab.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install

Also if you are like me and like punchier colors and used nvidia digital vibrance don't bother use the monitors saturation setting instead it looks better i set mine to 110.

As for my backlight bleed i ran all day yesterday and already alleviating. One particular spot on left side might be more problematic its only visible at the edge it doesn't bleed much into the screen though so its still nothing like the horrid bleed i got from the 270s i got.

Prob going to pick up some white plasti dip today for the stand. Ill post pics of results if i do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> So second day with this spec of dust and it affect me less and less. Sure I would like it to be gone but I am also happy with everything else.
> 
> I think I will just order second PG from my retailer and keep better one. If new one won't have any dust/dead pixels and have rest (BLB and glow) as good as this one or close to- I am gonna exchange them.
> 
> I think this is better solution than risking replacement if this one I have right now is 95% Keeper.


If its tiny just ignore it it could be worst dead/stuck pixel it could just drop overtime. If you have option to get another and keep to compare then do that.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Dang it! I got my three but they have scan line issues right down the middle of the screen....no matter what resolution or refresh rate I try I get these two big black scan line bars


dude, what kind of video hardware do you have driving those displays??


----------



## caenlen

if they can make 1440p IPS 165hz displays, how come TN can't do 200hz easy by now? i want a 200hz TN 1440p... i need more smoothness, im addicted bad


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> if they can make 1440p IPS 165hz displays, how come TN can't do 200hz easy by now? i want a 200hz TN 1440p... i need more smoothness, im addicted bad


Think it comes down to limited bandwidth of display ports ATM


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> if they can make 1440p IPS 165hz displays, how come TN can't do 200hz easy by now? i want a 200hz TN 1440p... i need more smoothness, im addicted bad


after going IPS, I will never go back to TN!


----------



## C3321J6

Lol no kidding i a;ways thought ips was bad for games these monitors prove otherwise really no difference at all compared to TN even the slight difference is easily made up by the better colors and not having to sit directly in front of the monitor to avoid gamma shift


----------



## mikesgt

I had an Asus mx279h before I got my PG279Q, and it was an excellent 1080p IPS gaming monitor. Had the best response time out of all the monitors I tried, and was very comparable to TN.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Think it comes down to limited bandwidth of display ports ATM


I agree. You know that is the direction the gaming monitor industry is heading in, as high refresh rate as possible.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AUDIOPHILER*
> 
> Try this, in your monitor, make the settings set as "User"


I was already using the "User" setting because I change the brightness to 65 and R gain 99 and G Gain to 97 to make the white looks more white.

Btw, if my game can only do max 120fps (ingame locked settings), is there any difference if I put the monitor at 120 Hz or 144 Hz?


----------



## C3321J6

Best to set ingame to highest avalble*144hz/165hz if you set to only 120hz it will just limit the monitor refresh capability to 120 fps.

Gsync will change your refresh to what ever your frame output is.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Best to set ingame to highest avalble*144hz/165hz if you set to only 120hz it will just limit the monitor refresh capability to 120 fps.
> 
> Gsync will change your refresh to what ever your frame output is.


Like I said, the game I'm playing allow max of 120 fps and you can't set it any higher (Blade & Soul if anyone is wondering). So 120 fps ingame setting + 144 Hz monitor setting is OK and will results in 144 Hz in desktop and 120 Hz in that game? Am I correct?


----------



## fjaeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I'm curious to know if it worked out for you.


Gave it a try just now. The ICC profile helps a lot, but sadly the display is still noticeably yellow, especially on white backgrounds. Between this and the dust under the screen, I'm probably looking at a return.

Real shame considering it's pretty much perfect otherwise. I had to go through a ton of returns for the original XB270HU, was hoping my luck would be better with the new version, but I guess not...


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Like I said, the game I'm playing allow max of 120 fps and you can't set it any higher (Blade & Soul if anyone is wondering). So 120 fps ingame setting + 144 Hz monitor setting is OK and will results in 144 Hz in desktop and 120 Hz in that game? Am I correct?


That is correct

Also yo might want to check your GPU idle clock speed when running at 144hz on desktop it should be only 135Mhz

nvidia has issues with 144hz on desktop causing GPU not to down clock resulting in higher temps prob best to set to 120hz till nvidia fixes. games will still run at higher refresh available.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> Real shame considering it's pretty much perfect otherwise. I had to go through a ton of returns for the original XB270HU, was hoping my luck would be better with the new version, but I guess not...


Give it another shot get another one now before more returned get recirculated mine doesn't have this issue


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> Gave it a try just now. The ICC profile helps a lot, but sadly the display is still noticeably yellow, especially on white backgrounds. Between this and the dust under the screen, I'm probably looking at a return.
> 
> Real shame considering it's pretty much perfect otherwise. I had to go through a ton of returns for the original XB270HU, was hoping my luck would be better with the new version, but I guess not...


Yours might just be more yellow in general. If you could borrow a hardware calibrator it would solve that. Mine wasn't massively off white to begin with but I calibrate all my monitors since I do video editing as a job I'm often doing color correction and grading as well. Having my browser look white is a side benefit for me.
It's unfortunate the color controls in the OSD only seem to control color specific saturation, vs RGB levels which could help with that. Even my LG VA TV from 2013 has saturation, brightness, and gamma controls for each channel. Then it has magenta, cyan, and all sorts of other in between color controls.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Like I said, the game I'm playing allow max of 120 fps and you can't set it any higher (Blade & Soul if anyone is wondering). So 120 fps ingame setting + 144 Hz monitor setting is OK and will results in 144 Hz in desktop and 120 Hz in that game? Am I correct?


If you have Gsync on, the monitor effectively runs at whatever fps the game is. No need to worry about having the refresh rate set properly. In the game the monitor *won't* actually be running at 144hz. You can turn on the refreshrate overlay on the monitor and it will tell you the rate it's currently running at.


----------



## MattyMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkryan123*
> 
> Does anyone know the fps people are getting with this monitor on something like a 980ti? I'm wondering if it is worth buying if I only have a 980ti.
> 
> Thanks


That's really not how it works. You computer determines the FPS, the monitor having a higher refresh rate just means it's capable of displaying more of those frames.

With a Ti, you should be getting a minimum of 60 in every game (I say 60 because of ****ty frame locks), but a lot of them will be well over 100 if you turn off nvidia's frame-hog-for-no-visual-improvement(TM) features.


----------



## Crest

As is standard for people with a new 144hz screen, I've been trying out a lot of slightly older games that I know I can do 1440p144. Like BF4, GRID1/2, Dirt, CSGO, Borderlands 2. And 144hz feels so like normal. I'm so used to it, I even did Minecraft at 144 and it looks so much more natrual. Then of course I set a frame cap to 60fps and it feels like a slideshow.

Pretty incredible how much it's already changed my perception of FPS.


----------



## Okaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Yours might just be more yellow in general. If you could borrow a hardware calibrator it would solve that. Mine wasn't massively off white to begin with but I calibrate all my monitors since I do video editing as a job I'm often doing color correction and grading as well. Having my browser look white is a side benefit for me.
> It's unfortunate the color controls in the OSD only seem to control color specific saturation, vs RGB levels which could help with that. Even my LG VA TV from 2013 has saturation, brightness, and gamma controls for each channel. Then it has magenta, cyan, and all sorts of other in between color controls.


The XB271HU OSB actually has two sets of color controls. There's the 6-axis color menu, which has RGB and Magenta/Cyan/Yellow. There is also a secondary menu inside the Colour Temp setting if you change it to "User", which has additional controls for RGB Gain. I'm not sure where you're getting the idea that they only control saturation, that's definitely not the case.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okaros*
> 
> The XB271HU OSB actually has two sets of color controls. There's the 6-axis color menu, which has RGB and Magenta/Cyan/Yellow. There is also a secondary menu inside the Colour Temp setting if you change it to "User", which has additional controls for RGB Gain. I'm not sure where you're getting the idea that they only control saturation, that's definitely not the case.


Well I'll have to look again. I could have sworn I didn't see those sorts of controls. Thanks.


----------



## CallsignVega

Oh ya baby they delivered my five today.


----------



## Nitrium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh ya baby they delivered my five today.
> ]


Holy crap dude. Congrats. Why so many, if you don't mind me asking? That's nuts.


----------



## Searchofsub

Edit


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrium*
> 
> Holy crap dude. Congrats. Why so many, if you don't mind me asking? That's nuts.


Check my sig.


----------



## Nitrium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Check my sig.


I, uh... whoa. Again, congrats.


----------



## enkur

You purchased these directly from Acer correct. I hope you got some good panels in there. I am waiting for Newegg to get their supply.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh ya baby they delivered my five today.


----------



## RedM00N

Looks like I missed yet _another_ stock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh ya baby they delivered my five today.


----------



## ondoy

that's a lot of monitors...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Lol no kidding i a;ways thought ips was bad for games these monitors prove otherwise really no difference at all compared to TN even the slight difference is easily made up by the better colors and not having to sit directly in front of the monitor to avoid gamma shift


Also the problem with those big TN panel is that shift is unavoidable even from sweet spot. And if you move the head even few mm its worse. This is pretty annoying and the reason why I couldnt live with PG278Q. But seems owners ignore this fact and glorify TN no matter what saying there is no color or gama shift. Well.... OK


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Also the problem with those big TN panel is that shift is unavoidable even from sweet spot. And if you move the head even few mm its worse. This is pretty annoying and the reason why I couldnt live with PG278Q. But seems owners ignore this fact and glorify TN no matter what saying there is no color or gama shift. Well.... OK


Out of curiosity how close to your monitor do you sit?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh ya baby they delivered my five today.


Lol, and behind 3 boxes of PG279Qs :-D Where is 4th?







BTW, what are they like?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Out of curiosity how close to your monitor do you sit?


I think around 60cm.


----------



## CallsignVega

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It4u65LjOB8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Adajer

So mad that on my day off when I have time to camp amazon, none pop


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh ya baby they delivered my five today.


I would like to snuggle with you bro


----------



## alkoro

How's the screen uniformity on that black Acer?


----------



## enkur

very nice.. looks like it might be a keeper if no dead pixels or uniformity issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It4u65LjOB8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> So mad that on my day off when I have time to camp amazon, none pop


just setup nowinstock with email alerts


----------



## Teiji

I've enabled Gsync in NCP. The OSD's "refresh rate num" changes to match my game's fps. Does that means GSync is working? (or should it stay at a static number?)


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> I've enabled Gsync in NCP. The OSD's "refresh rate num" changes to match my game's fps. Does that means GSync is working? (or should it stay at a static number?)


That's the whole point of G-sync, so, yeah, it looks like it's working.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Check my sig.


really nice setup bro,for your impression xb271hu vs pg279q?
1)color accuracy and contrast
2)input lag response time
3)g sync 165 hz is junk anyways?
4)bleeding glow and panel
ty


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> just setup nowinstock with email alerts


you wont get an email only thing you can do is frequently visit the amazon page and keep tabs here people post when they are in stock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It4u65LjOB8&feature=youtu.be


looks perfect how are the other 4?


----------



## CallsignVega

My comparison of the PG279Q vs XB271HU:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/140_20#post_24676825


----------



## C3321J6

Wow thanks for taking time on doing this


----------



## C3321J6

Just an update on my backlight bleed here it is just a day later ran all day yesterday and today

brightness at 55
and both running for at least hour

before










after










so yea don't jump the gun and return for bleeding give the panel time to adjust.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That's the whole point of G-sync, so, yeah, it looks like it's working.


Awesome! Damn coming from 60Hz, this is a huge difference. SO smooth. If only there were no uniformity issue, then I wouldn't have to go through the trouble of exchanging.


----------



## CallsignVega

If anyone wants to see this bad boy disassembled and the amazing design, visit my thread in my sig.


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> you wont get an email only thing you can do is frequently visit the amazon page and keep tabs here people post when they are in stock
> looks perfect how are the other 4?


ive set it up and I got an email every time its been in stock so far...


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Just an update on my backlight bleed here it is just a day later ran all day yesterday and today
> 
> brightness at 55
> and both running for at least hour
> 
> so yea don't jump the gun and return for bleeding give the panel time to adjust.


So you just left it on for 48 hours? Displaying anything specifically (like solid white/black?) Mine isn't too bad, especially compared to the 279Q images I've seen, I'm just a little concerned about the yellow tinge on the right side of the monitor.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Just an update on my backlight bleed here it is just a day later ran all day yesterday and today
> 
> brightness at 55
> and both running for at least hour
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yea don't jump the gun and return for bleeding give the panel time to adjust.


That's amazing. I thought the light was caused due to the backlight fitting being slightly off, had no idea you could mitigate it to that extent. I'm tempted to unbox my Asus and try this before it is collected.

Did you have anything in particular running on the monitor during the 'burn in'?


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> So you just left it on for 48 hours? Displaying anything specifically (like solid white/black?) Mine isn't too bad, especially compared to the 279Q images I've seen, I'm just a little concerned about the yellow tinge on the right side of the monitor.


no not 48 straight i shut computer down over night when i was sleeping and not on black screen. I was gaming and internet and when wasn't using it just sitting on my desktop.
id say about 32 hours of being on.

I think the cool down period just as important because that when i notice improvements when i turn on monitor next morning.

Not sure if helped but i used a microfiber cloth and massage problem spots i gently rubbed from the spot to the center of screen not too much and very gently don't let OCD take control be patient you wont see instant improvement if this did help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> That's amazing. I thought the light was caused due to the backlight fitting being slightly off, had no idea you could mitigate it to that extent. I'm tempted to unbox my Asus and try this before it is collected.
> 
> Did you have anything in particular running on the monitor during the 'burn in'?


Yea i was kind of shock how much it got better and such little time my 270 i had before took week or so and wasn't close to how good this is. I just used normally o game and go online and this is my wallpaper.

http://images7.alphacoders.com/320/320986.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> ive set it up and I got an email every time its been in stock so far...


myself and others never received single email so wouldn't rely on that method


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If anyone wants to see this bad boy disassembled and the amazing design, visit my thread in my sig.


you going to attempt to dematte? Closily looking at my screen and your pics looks like might be possible without disassembling monitor?


----------



## Adajer

I played my PG279q hardcore for like 3 days and everyday over a week and golden ips glow did not diminish at all.

Still waiting on this damn thing to get in stock.


----------



## C3321J6

backlight bleed or IPS glow? IPS glow doesn't go away


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> backlight bleed or IPS glow? IPS glow doesn't go away


I didnt think black light bleed or ips glow would ever change. But you have lost some of either.

I know glow shifts depends on direction of viewing, blb is present on all angles. Mine was glow because I would look at a dif angle and it wouldnt show.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quite incredible the turn around Acer has made with this new monitor. The level of quality control is quite high! All five of my XB271HU's can overclock to 165 Hz, have zero dead or stuck pixels, no dust trapped behind the panel and all exhibit minimal back light bleed. Once it get's darker out I'll post some photo's.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quite incredible the turn around Acer has made with this new monitor. The level of quality control is quite high! All five of my XB271HU's can overclock to 165 Hz, have zero dead or stuck pixels, no dust trapped behind the panel and all exhibit minimal back light bleed. Once it get's darker out I'll post some photo's.


Can you give feedback on your thoughts regarding the slight yellow tint on white color? How you solved it if you got it?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quite incredible the turn around Acer has made with this new monitor. The level of quality control is quite high! All five of my XB271HU's can overclock to 165 Hz, have zero dead or stuck pixels, no dust trapped behind the panel and all exhibit minimal back light bleed. Once it get's darker out I'll post some photo's.


Callsignvega, it's your Military service that does it, man.
I've NEVER EVER seen you get a bad panel before, whether they were Asus VG248's, Benqs, Swifts...anything.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Callsignvega, it's your Military service that does it, man.
> I've NEVER EVER seen you get a bad panel before, whether they were Asus VG248's, Benqs, Swifts...anything.


I think one of his ultrawides had an abnormal amount of glow or some other issue.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Can you give feedback on your thoughts regarding the slight yellow tint on white color? How you solved it if you got it?


So far I've kept all monitors in user mode with RGB's set at 100. So far no glowing issues (pun intended). I'll take some more pics later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Callsignvega, it's your Military service that does it, man.
> I've NEVER EVER seen you get a bad panel before, whether they were Asus VG248's, Benqs, Swifts...anything.


I wish! I had a 30" IGZO that was just horrid. Two XB270HU's full of dust. Others I can't even remember.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quite incredible the turn around Acer has made with this new monitor. The level of quality control is quite high! All five of my XB271HU's can overclock to 165 Hz, have zero dead or stuck pixels, no dust trapped behind the panel and all exhibit minimal back light bleed. Once it get's darker out I'll post some photo's.


Are all 5 of your XB271HUs solid enough to keep? If so that is indeed an amazing turn of events. Seems like previously you'd be lucky to get 1 out of 5 that was worth keeping! I've got a second PG279Q on the way this week and the supplier has promised to test it before sending. If it turns out to be poor though I'm just going to wait for this screen and modify / remove the stand.

Shame there is no solid UK release date / price yet.


----------



## Crest

I can also confirm that after a few days the display seems more even. I have had to recalibrate a couple more times as the color tone of the monitor has shifted a little. It's slight, but I can upload an updated icm file if people would like. As for the yellow tint, just to be sure, make sure all the blue-light options are off and the color and RGB values are set to the normal values. Friend of mine also got one and said it was yellow, I had him check and that BlueLight option was on for some reason
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okaros*
> 
> The XB271HU OSB actually has two sets of color controls. There's the 6-axis color menu, which has RGB and Magenta/Cyan/Yellow. There is also a secondary menu inside the Colour Temp setting if you change it to "User", which has additional controls for RGB Gain. I'm not sure where you're getting the idea that they only control saturation, that's definitely not the case.


Got home and looked at it and you're right. The 6 axis though is saturation for each of those colors. I will argue though, the menu is not all that great at implying that clicking again on User opens the RGB levels.


----------



## fjaeger

Hey Crest, is the gamma on your .icm set to 2.2? I tweaked the RGB bias a bit using it and I've _almost_ got it looking perfect, but as I checked the gamma here http://glennmessersmith.com/images/adjust.htm I noticed that it was very off compared to my VP2770. e.g. the bars were very colorful on the XB271HU, but are totally gray on the VP2770.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> Hey Crest, is the gamma on your .icm set to 2.2? I tweaked the RGB bias a bit using it and I've _almost_ got it looking perfect, but as I checked the gamma here http://glennmessersmith.com/images/adjust.htm I noticed that it was very off compared to my VP2770. e.g. the bars were very colorful on the XB271HU, but are totally gray on the VP2770.


That was both the target gamma in my Spyder4 software and in my XB271HU OSD. I do see an almost invisible color cast on each of them. Through the Nvidia control panel reducing the gamma seems to make it closer to grey, but bypasses the calibration profile.

I'm not running my monitor in sRGB mode, but I might and then recalibrate to see if it improves.

Edit: So sRGB mode locks the brightness level way too high for me, so I won't be doing that. And lowering it turns it then off.

Edit2: Using the software I ran a test on the uncalibrated image. Would be nice to see how the calibration helps, haven't yet found that information. Those gamma meters to me are ever so faintly colored. Nearly perfect grey, but that ICM again is based off my panel. If applied to yours it might bring up odd issues.


----------



## toadwaker

Are blatant lies by the USPS about failed delivery attempts an experience? Bastards...


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quite incredible the turn around Acer has made with this new monitor. The level of quality control is quite high! All five of my XB271HU's can overclock to 165 Hz, have zero dead or stuck pixels, no dust trapped behind the panel and all exhibit minimal back light bleed. Once it get's darker out I'll post some photo's.
> 
> 
> 
> Callsignvega, it's your Military service that does it, man.
> I've NEVER EVER seen you get a bad panel before, whether they were Asus VG248's, Benqs, Swifts...anything.
Click to expand...

Hmmm ... looks like his PG279Q is pretty much crap like the majority of the 279's have been, so much so he will not bother to even open the other 3 ... his mini (real-user) review *HERE* ... still lacking real uniformity tests, but you'll get the picture/idea











I wonder if Asus will feel the pain that Vega's 271 vs 279 comparison "may"? cause? How could anyone even begin to consider the Asus PG279Q after that honest, real-world user comparison ... how long till Asus/Acer starts sending Vega "hand picked" models in the future? Because if Vega's review becomes widespread ... Even the Asus FanBoys that think a logo matters won't help get their Rep back ... knuckleheads


----------



## CallsignVega

Probably my best XB271HU (although all have minimal BLB). Just a very slight amount of back light bleed on the bottom right corner, overall very good. You can see the transition from silver IPS glow to sitting in front of the monitor. Very difficult test for 30 brightness in a black room.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGNLLqPloWw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## exzacklyright

For those wondering about .icc profiles.. don't forget to check this as well:



- What other OSD settings did you guys change?

Here's my results: http://imgur.com/a/zUpOT

Is that dirt or a dead pixel?

The BLB looks much worse in a photo funny enough.

Can my gtx 670 do 144Hz?


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Probably my best XB271HU (although all have minimal BLB). Just a very slight amount of back light bleed on the bottom right corner, overall very good. You can see the transition from silver IPS glow to sitting in front of the monitor. Very difficult test for 30 brightness in a black room.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGNLLqPloWw&feature=youtu.be


It's beautiful. Definitely gonna try the Acer now after seeing this. Thanks for the videos man


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Probably my best XB271HU (although all have minimal BLB). Just a very slight amount of back light bleed on the bottom right corner, overall very good. You can see the transition from silver IPS glow to sitting in front of the monitor. Very difficult test for 30 brightness in a black room.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGNLLqPloWw&feature=youtu.be


Now that is how 850 euro worth monitor should look like. They all should look like it and I am pleased to see that all XBs are pretty much, more less like this while with PGs the difference between units is HUUUUUGE, which makes lottery even more riddiculous.

Can't wait for Acer in EU.


----------



## CallsignVega

These XB271HU are so identical it's crazy. I've really never seen five samples so good before. Let me reiterate. All five: zero dead or stuck pixels, all overclock to 165 Hz, all produce zero noise, and all have minimal back light bleed. You would think Acer cherry picked these for me.









All five are de-bezeled now. Just have to create the portrait Surround frame out of aluminum extrusions.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> These XB271HU are so identical it's crazy. I've really never seen five samples so good before. Let me reiterate. All five: zero dead or stuck pixels, all overclock to 165 Hz, all produce zero noise, and all have minimal back light bleed. You would think Acer cherry picked these for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All five are de-bezeled now. Just have to create the portrait Surround frame out of aluminum extrusions.


I want your luck.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Callsignvega, it's your Military service that does it, man.
> I've NEVER EVER seen you get a bad panel before, whether they were Asus VG248's, Benqs, Swifts...anything.


You can't be serious can you?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> I want your luck.


I received 3 and had pretty much the same result. I think you'll need luck to get a bad one from acer this time around. It's nice to see people getting what they pay for without having to complain and do returns.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> These XB271HU are so identical it's crazy. I've really never seen five samples so good before. Let me reiterate. All five: zero dead or stuck pixels, all overclock to 165 Hz, all produce zero noise, and all have minimal back light bleed. You would think Acer cherry picked these for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All five are de-bezeled now. Just have to create the portrait Surround frame out of aluminum extrusions.


Are your panels all October's batch?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Are your panels all October's batch?


Acer XBs are ONLY October panels, as Acer released month after ASUS, either skipping september panels or they prefered to start with Octobers.

Either way- that turned out as wise decision.


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> I received 3 and had pretty much the same result. I think you'll need luck to get a bad one from acer this time around. It's nice to see people getting what they pay for without having to complain and do returns.


Ugh... One of mine arrived damaged, and the other had dead pixels. It didn't qualify for Acer's Dead Pixel Policy replacement, so I tried refunding that while getting the other replaced, and apparently customer service didn't understand, so they have both being refunded... I was hoping to get two decent ones so I can return the PG279q, which is decent except for one spot of backlight bleed.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Acer XBs are ONLY October panels, as Acer released month after ASUS, either skipping september panels or they prefered to start with Octobers.
> 
> Either way- that turned out as wise decision.


Ok, thanks. I must of misread something in this thread about September batches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> Ugh... One of mine arrived damaged, and the other had dead pixels. It didn't qualify for Acer's Dead Pixel Policy replacement, so I tried refunding that while getting the other replaced, and apparently customer service didn't understand, so they have both being refunded... I was hoping to get two decent ones so I can return the PG279q, which is decent except for one spot of backlight bleed.


That really sucks, did you order from Acer directly? How did they ship yours?


----------



## exzacklyright

"The customer is responsible for the return of the product." This is why I didn't order from Acer. Sounds like they make you pay for return shipping...


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> "The customer is responsible for the return of the product." This is why I didn't order from Acer. Sounds like they make you pay for return shipping...


Well, I didnt order from Acer because of the added $100~ in extra tax and shipping. That is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Vayne4800

I just want to post here that my XB271HU that I ordered from Amazon arrive and it has almost non-existent BLB (I would say none but just to be more accurate), zero dead pixels and minimal glow (most towards the bottom right corner). I do have a yellowish white (ever so slightly) vs the bluish white I had on my QNIX. I doubt this is a defect but rather a calibration job pending.

Honestly, after coming from 3 failed XB270HUs, this is PERFECT and will hopefully serve me for years to come!


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> "The customer is responsible for the return of the product." This is why I didn't order from Acer. Sounds like they make you pay for return shipping...


Same here, there terms are too good.
https://us-store.acer.com/policy/Acer_Service_Corporation_Terms_of_Sale.pdf
The binding arbitration clause should be #1 on that list and #16 so people can save their time in reading the rest. Shipping clause is definitely a joke, if you pay for shipping to receive the item, why on earth would you pay for the return shipping on a defective item. What a joke, at least the products are decent now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> Well, I didnt order from Acer because of the added $100~ in extra tax and shipping. That is just icing on the cake.


How did you avoid tax on amazon? Iirc many here paid tax as well.


----------



## TarballX

Any opinions on this BLB? This is at 30 brightness. Seems like the yellow bottom-right corner is pretty common.

https://youtu.be/xr_tJvr4UJU


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> "The customer is responsible for the return of the product." This is why I didn't order from Acer. Sounds like they make you pay for return shipping...


They emailed me prepaid Fed Ex return slips, so that wasn't a big deal. I'm more concerned with the fine print on their website that says the user is responsible for a 15% restocking fee.

As I stated earlier, I had issues with Fed Ex (who apparently at first misdelivered), and the monitor which arrived damaged also happened to have a damaged box, so I'm assuming something went wrong in shipping. I wanted a replacement, but it was the typical Indian Customer Service, so there was massive miscommunication. At this point, I'll just hope to get my refund and wait until Amazon has them.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> Any opinions on this BLB? This is at 30 brightness. Seems like the yellow bottom-right corner is pretty common.
> 
> https://youtu.be/xr_tJvr4UJU


Return. You won't do anythnig with yellow glow and it is not acceptable in this monitor. You should have subtle silver glow in every corner. Ask for replacement. That is worse (after dead pixels) what can be in this panel - yellow glow. Totally super annoying and noticable during gaming...


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Return. You won't do anythnig with yellow glow and it is not acceptable in this monitor. You should have subtle silver glow in every corner. Ask for replacement. That is worse (after dead pixels) what can be in this panel - yellow glow. Totally super annoying and noticable during gaming...


Agreed. Sorry TarballX but you seem to have been very unlucky here. Seems that aside from your one almost all others posted so far have been close to perfect whereas that one looks more like the kind of quality we were mostly getting from the PG279Q. Have a look at the video CallsignVega posted earlier to compare and contrast! The good news is that I'm guessing you're almost guaranteed a good replacement if the quality standards in this thread are any indication.

Just wish Scan / Overclockers / someone in the UK would hurry up and get a firm date / price. I'm thinking of cancelling my replacement PG279Q now and sticking with this Dell S2716DG unitl the XB271HU is available here.

Edit: Would one of you kind gentlemen do me a quick favour? I was wondering what the distance is from the back of the stand to the front of the monitor? It's a bit weird I know, but my desk is rather shallow and I found that with the PG279Q it protruded too far forwards for me to be completely comfortable. Also, how is the weight distributed? Would I be able to 'hang' part of the stand off the edge of my desk?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Agreed. Sorry TarballX but you seem to have been very unlucky here. Seems that aside from your one almost all others posted so far have been close to perfect whereas that one looks more like the kind of quality we were mostly getting from the PG279Q. Have a look at the video CallsignVega posted earlier to compare and contrast! The good news is that I'm guessing you're almost guaranteed a good replacement if the quality standards in this thread are any indication.
> 
> Just wish Scan / Overclockers / someone in the UK would hurry up and get a firm date / price. I'm thinking of cancelling my replacement PG279Q now and sticking with this Dell S2716DG unitl the XB271HU is available here.


You should take your PG replacement. Till Acer XB is not released you can keep playing ASUS lottery because why not? Maybe you will score perfect PG. Chances are low that is true, but if Acer is not out in EU- you lose nothing trying







. That is what I am doing.

There are no news of XB in EU yet.


----------



## rmgx

Up for pre-order at overclockers. https://www.overclockers.co.uk/acer-predator-xb271hu-27-2560x1440-ips-g-sync-165hz-gaming-widescreen-led-monitor-black-red-mo-098-ac.html

UK / EU release must be soon! Much cheaper than Asus as well


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> But that panel quality and new backlight tech...


Haven't really followed this monitor as I assumed it would be identical to the PG279Q and I prefer the design of the Asus, but seeing how people seem to be having better luck with these makes me interested. Can anyone confirm or expand on this "new backlight tech" mentioned by he user above?


----------



## zehoo

Starting to sound like the housing for these AUOptronics AHVA panels finally has a reasonable manufacturing process. Too late for me though, I gave up and bought a Dell S2716DG which I'm quite happy with, just waiting on an x-rite calibrator to fix the colours. Next thing I'm waiting for will be low input latency OLED.


----------



## beefstew4u

Just ordered mine from NCIX last night with express shipping, so I should get it in the next couple days. Will post pictures as soon as I can. Can't wait!


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Same here, there terms are too good.
> https://us-store.acer.com/policy/Acer_Service_Corporation_Terms_of_Sale.pdf
> The binding arbitration clause should be #1 on that list and #16 so people can save their time in reading the rest. Shipping clause is definitely a joke, if you pay for shipping to receive the item, why on earth would you pay for the return shipping on a defective item. What a joke, at least the products are decent now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you avoid tax on amazon? Iirc many here paid tax as well.


I havent bought the acer from amazon, only pg279q.

Cant avoid tax, but the acer website chargesd more tax and shipping. Making it around $100 more expensive( if you get 1day shipping).


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Haven't really followed this monitor as I assumed it would be identical to the PG279Q and I prefer the design of the Asus, but seeing how people seem to be having better luck with these makes me interested. Can anyone confirm or expand on this "new backlight tech" mentioned by he user above?


Read back in this thread, for example *CallsignVega* has inspected it more closely. Also: http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/120_30#post_24676825 and onwards


----------



## Crest

There was an option in the Spyder4 Software to enable RGB levels. As in the hardware will do a precheck for each RGB level if your monitor has controls for it. Using that I then went with 97% Red, 89% Green, 100% Blue. And even before calibration it solved like 90% of the yellow/green hue. I know that some people said "You can't calibrate out the yellow hue" but there is a lot of confusing information. After I ran the normal calibration it certainly looks better, but just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Probably my best XB271HU (although all have minimal BLB). Just a very slight amount of back light bleed on the bottom right corner, overall very good. You can see the transition from silver IPS glow to sitting in front of the monitor. Very difficult test for 30 brightness in a black room.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGNLLqPloWw&feature=youtu.be


How much you want for it?!







I had enough of 279s

Kidding, I'm waiting for them to get to EU. Finally got refunded for all the PGs I've tried.


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z*
> 
> How much you want for it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had enough of 279s
> 
> Kidding, I'm waiting for them to get to EU. Finally got refunded for all the PGs I've tried.


Where did you get your swifts from?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zehoo*
> 
> Starting to sound like the housing for these AUOptronics AHVA panels finally has a reasonable manufacturing process. Too late for me though, I gave up and bought a Dell S2716DG which I'm quite happy with, just waiting on an x-rite calibrator to fix the colours. Next thing I'm waiting for will be low input latency OLED.


I did it the other way round; bought the Dell then tried the PG279Q. The latter had bad BLB but the colours (and lack of much colour/gamma shift) really got me. I've got my eye on the XB271HU now, but may still keep the Dell. How close do you think you can get to the IPS picture quality with good calibration?


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> Where did you get your swifts from?


ALTERNATE germany.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> Where did you get your swifts from?
> 
> 
> 
> ALTERNATE germany.
Click to expand...

Does alternate.de ship to Spain?


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Does alternate.de ship to Spain?


Yes they do, and alternate.es ship to Spain directly from Germany.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Does alternate.de ship to Spain?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do, and alternate.es ship to Spain directly from Germany.
Click to expand...

But do you order from the german online store or from the spanish one? When i looked at the german store, it had no option to ship internationally.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> But do you order from the german online store or from the spanish one? When i looked at the german store, it had no option to ship internationally.


You can request a quote from the German one to ship overseas to other countries in most of their products. Ordering from the Spanish one it's easier as you can place an order quickly, and they process it after, but you can use the German one as well. (did both things already)


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> But do you order from the german online store or from the spanish one? When i looked at the german store, it had no option to ship internationally.
> 
> 
> 
> You can request a quote from the German one to ship overseas to other countries in most of their products. Ordering from the Spanish one it's easier as you can place an order quickly, and they process it after, but you can use the German one as well. (did both things already)
Click to expand...

Alright, thanks!


----------



## alkoro

I almost went with them, but then i noticed that mindfactory.de offers dead pixel check


----------



## zehoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I did it the other way round; bought the Dell then tried the PG279Q.


Only just jumped into gsync market, high failure rate and poor quality control has kept me out of the market until now. LCD tech is full of compromises though and while I'm expecting pretty good colours after my calibrator comes in the mail I'm not silly enough to expect IPS consistency. 1ms pixel refresh rate though will make up for it ;-). It's good to see though that maybe Acer has finally fixed the issue plaguing gsync IPS monitors, but if the colours on my Dell calibrate what I'm expecting I doubt I'll be able to be convinced to swap my Dell for and XB271HU, too much hassle. The XB271HU isn't available in Australia yet anyway.


----------



## enkur

Its in stock at the Acer Store
http://us-store.acer.com/predator-xb271hu-bmiprz-27-inch-gaming-monitor-with-gsync

Pulled the trigger based on CallSignVega's review.... seems like this one might be it. (hopefully I wont have to deal with any returns.. fingers crossed)


----------



## Barefooter

Can someone who own's this display verify that it does have a vesa mount. I thought it does, but the info on the Acer Store site says vesa: no.


----------



## enkur

On the store page it says
"VESA Mount Compatible Yes"

http://us-store.acer.com/predator-xb271hu-bmiprz-27-inch-gaming-monitor-with-gsync
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Can someone who own's this display verify that it does have a vesa mount. I thought it does, but the info on the Acer Store site says vesa: no.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Can someone who own's this display verify that it does have a vesa mount. I thought it does, but the info on the Acer Store site says vesa: no.


Yep, looks like 100x100 to me. The screws are in the unit.

Edit: Too late.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> On the store page it says
> "VESA Mount Compatible Yes"
> 
> http://us-store.acer.com/predator-xb271hu-bmiprz-27-inch-gaming-monitor-with-gsync


They must have fixed it. Yesterday it showed "no". Thanks


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zehoo*
> 
> Only just jumped into gsync market, high failure rate and poor quality control has kept me out of the market until now. LCD tech is full of compromises though and while I'm expecting pretty good colours after my calibrator comes in the mail I'm not silly enough to expect IPS consistency. 1ms pixel refresh rate though will make up for it ;-). It's good to see though that maybe Acer has finally fixed the issue plaguing gsync IPS monitors, but if the colours on my Dell calibrate what I'm expecting I doubt I'll be able to be convinced to swap my Dell for and XB271HU, too much hassle. The XB271HU isn't available in Australia yet anyway.


Please do post your thoughts post-calibration! I'm in the UK and we also don't have the XB271HU yet, plus I could probably grab a X-Rite ColorMunki for £60 or so...which is very tempting considering the extra I'd need to pay for either IPS monitor.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Hmmm ... looks like his PG279Q is pretty much crap like the majority of the 279's have been, so much so he will not bother to even open the other 3 ... his mini (real-user) review *HERE* ... still lacking real uniformity tests, but you'll get the picture/idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Asus will feel the pain that Vega's 271 vs 279 comparison "may"? cause? How could anyone even begin to consider the Asus PG279Q after that honest, real-world user comparison ... how long till Asus/Acer starts sending Vega "hand picked" models in the future? Because if Vega's review becomes widespread ... Even the Asus FanBoys that think a logo matters won't help get their Rep back ... knuckleheads


Looking at this comparison it only confirms my thoughts that the bezel design of the 279 is a complete fail. From looking at the bezel surrounding the panel a little closer, it looked like the bezel squashed the panel in some areas, causing a too high pressure on the panel itself again in some areas, not around the whole panel.

That is why Asus wont be able to fix this issue, unless they manage to make the panel slimmer or slightly adjust the monitor housing (which likely wont happen untill the next model). They just carbon copied the Bezel of the 278, which worked for the TN panel, but seems not to work that well with the IPS panel, which is a little thicker as it seems.

Acer took their time and actually created a new bezel specifically for the ips panel and you can see it was the right decision, instead of just carbon copying some old bezel..


----------



## enkur

I had the Dell for a little bit and sent it back. Even after calibration the colors just dont compare to IPS.

Plus the whole color shift of the TN panel really turned me off.Sometimes just leaning back in the chair is enough to shift the colors. I could just see that the task bar at the bottom with the icons would look totally washed out.
The G-sync was great but the colors are just not there. Too spoiled with IPS. If you came from a non-IPS panel then perhaps it would have been acceptable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Please do post your thoughts post-calibration! I'm in the UK and we also don't have the XB271HU yet, plus I could probably grab a X-Rite ColorMunki for £60 or so...which is very tempting considering the extra I'd need to pay for either IPS monitor.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I just want to post here that my XB271HU that I ordered from Amazon arrive and it has almost non-existent BLB (I would say none but just to be more accurate), zero dead pixels and minimal glow (most towards the bottom right corner). I do have a yellowish white (ever so slightly) vs the bluish white I had on my QNIX. I doubt this is a defect but rather a calibration job pending.
> 
> Honestly, after coming from 3 failed XB270HUs, this is PERFECT and will hopefully serve me for years to come!


I'd use that .icc profile posted awhile back. Made my monitor look much better. Less yellow tint.

I got a dead pixel though so I get to return mine and play the waiting game again....

http://imgur.com/a/zUpOT

Also, Can my gtx 670 do 144Hz?

I'm tempted to just order 3 monitors the next time they're in stock on amazon.. choose the best one.. and return the other 2


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Return. You won't do anythnig with yellow glow and it is not acceptable in this monitor. You should have subtle silver glow in every corner. Ask for replacement. That is worse (after dead pixels) what can be in this panel - yellow glow. Totally super annoying and noticable during gaming...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Agreed. Sorry TarballX but you seem to have been very unlucky here. Seems that aside from your one almost all others posted so far have been close to perfect whereas that one looks more like the kind of quality we were mostly getting from the PG279Q. Have a look at the video CallsignVega posted earlier to compare and contrast! The good news is that I'm guessing you're almost guaranteed a good replacement if the quality standards in this thread are any indication.


I'm not opposed to returning it, but is the yellow corner glow really that unusual? It seems like every picture I've seen in this thread has it. I just know if I end up returning it I'll have to go through 3+ more to get one with decent BLB/no dead pixels with my luck.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> I'm not opposed to returning it, but is the yellow corner glow really that unusual? It seems like every picture I've seen in this thread has it. I just know if I end up returning it I'll have to go through 3+ more to get one with decent BLB/no dead pixels with my luck.


I understand what you're saying. I wasn't sure about my PG279Q but decided to send it back as the yellow started to bother me after a day. I didn't want to get to the point where I was really fed up with it only to find I'd gone past the 14 day return period!

When all is said and done, though, only you really know whether you are happy with the monitor. Often they look much worse in photo's that IRL, plus we can't tell whether it is something that you a) notice and b) are bothered by!

As we are all paying good money for these and I think it's only fair that we all get a product that is up to scratch. Paying the same as everyone else and 'making do' with something that falls short of that standard doesn't sit right with me. If it were a PG279Q I'd be more hesitant - as the QC on those is so bad you may well need to go through 5+ to find a good one. However, from the look of this thread getting a good XB271HU is much easier. If one chap can get 5 monitors and have all 5 turn out to be acceptable I would say your chances of a better replacement are pretty decent!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> I'm not opposed to returning it, but is the yellow corner glow really that unusual? It seems like every picture I've seen in this thread has it. I just know if I end up returning it I'll have to go through 3+ more to get one with decent BLB/no dead pixels with my luck.


No, this is normal. I haven't seen an IPS monotor without right bottom corner glow. It's given by technology. Only the color is questionable, it should be silver. If it's yellow/orange then it means imo that it is combined with some BLB and this is a fault of course. So all depends if you can live with that or not.


----------



## Crest

Figured I'd continue posting my color thoughts. Though again, all I have is a Spyder4Pro. Which is just sort of a semi-pro unit and software. It's still limited. And hasn't always done good by me.

Using the RGB calibration option *before* the software did the calibration I got my monitor to look 99% _there_ by only use the RGB controls under Color>ColorTemp "User"> The only thing the calibration did for me was a slight change in gamma, which without a graph or number telling me, I wouldn't notice. Even with graphs, the difference is hard to notice. So I feel like with only basic controls in the OSD i got close to a nearly perfect "uncalibrated look"

38 Brightness
50 Contrast
2.2 Gamma
95 Red Gain
87 Green Gain
99 Blue Gain

The .icm file is next to useless with these options so I'd give those a go. Side benefit is unless you're doing photo editing, you won't get banding which is a unfortunate side effect of calibration through the graphics card.


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> No, this is normal. I haven't seen an IPS monotor without right bottom corner glow. It's given by technology. Only the color is questionable, it should be silver. If it's yellow/orange then it means imo that it is combined with some BLB and this is a fault of course. So all depends if you can live with that or not.


I can confirm this (on the PG279Q). If the corner is yellow/brownish on black then there is some blb that causes this problem.
I saw this while pressing the plastic housing down it would change the intensity.
I also pressed lightly with microfiber cloth on the ag coating it self, right at the start of the glow, and if pressed the glow reduced considerably which would suggest that there is some gap between the panel and the coating in the right bottom corner.

If you look at this video closely https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5c2X20pOKk you will see that the ASUS has yellow glow and the ACER has a silver one. I consider the silver one to be the limitation of the technology while the ASUS is a defect.

So if every monitor has bad BLB and a gap between the coating and screen on the right bottom corner should that be considered normal?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> I'm not opposed to returning it, but is the yellow corner glow really that unusual? It seems like every picture I've seen in this thread has it. I just know if I end up returning it I'll have to go through 3+ more to get one with decent BLB/no dead pixels with my luck.


There is a difference between GLOW in the corner and LIGHT in the corner (which is BLB). If punt monitor in darkness, put black background a move away from monitor about 3-4 meters you should see absolutely no glow in corner- that is if you have only IPS glow there. If you still see spots that emits light- that is backlight bleeding in corners which create light that lit on your screen during gaming, washing out colors, covering screen etc.

If case of XB271HU I wouldn't worry about getting through 3+ returns. In all cases here (Which were TWO) first replacement were perfect units. Acer XB is much better quality this time than ASUS. In ASUS I would cofirm- you will have to probably go through 3 replacements to score good one.

YELLOW glow corner is unusual. It is usual only for September PG279Q units, where it was pretty much feature (lol!!!), that bad it was.

But in October PG panels and XB271HU monitor yellow glow IS UNUSUAL, so you should replace it.

Cheers.


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I'd use that .icc profile posted awhile back. Made my monitor look much better. Less yellow tint.
> 
> I got a dead pixel though so I get to return mine and play the waiting game again....
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/zUpOT
> 
> Also, Can my gtx 670 do 144Hz?
> 
> I'm tempted to just order 3 monitors the next time they're in stock on amazon.. choose the best one.. and return the other 2


run the dead pixel fixer test overnight for a week to see if it fixes.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> I havent bought the acer from amazon, only pg279q.
> 
> Cant avoid tax, but the acer website chargesd more tax and shipping. Making it around $100 more expensive( if you get 1day shipping).


The price with tax was identical for me on both acer and amazon, well shipping on acer for overnight was actually $10 cheaper. Amazon was about $60 while acer was $50, unfortunately their terms made me worry about receiving crappy packaged displays and issues with returns.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> run the dead pixel fixer test overnight for a week to see if it fixes.


Lol dead pixels are forever dead... Only stuck pixels can be fixed.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Lol dead pixels are forever dead... Only stuck pixels can be fixed.


Could be wrong but AFAIK black pixels can either be dead or stuck off, so it's probably worth a shot.


----------



## Ryzone

It's in stock right now over at amazon! 15 left.


----------



## navyfish

Just wanted to report in - just received my new XB271HU today. First impressions... WOW. This thing is impressive. The build quality is super sleek, the bezel is ridiculously thin.

The colors seem very consistent, although I haven't yet done any calibration.

ZERO dead pixels.

When displaying a black page I do have some white-slightly blue glow that "moves" around the screen based upon my viewing angle. I assume this is backlight bleed? It seems pretty unnoticeable, however.

Very happy. Will post pictures of whatever if folks want.


----------



## exzacklyright

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0173PEX20/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1E98OLTRHGG9&coliid=I1WGXAAEPPFQR

in stock.. GO GO GO


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navyfish*
> 
> When displaying a black page I do have some white-slightly blue glow that "moves" around the screen based upon my viewing angle. I assume this is backlight bleed? It seems pretty unnoticeable, however.


This is IPS glow. Backlight bleed is visible from any angle.


----------



## navyfish

Ah, gotcha. Thanks for clarifying. So IPS glow is generally a fact of life with IPS screens? Nothing to worry about, right?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navyfish*
> 
> Ah, gotcha. Thanks for clarifying. So IPS glow is generally a fact of life with IPS screens? Nothing to worry about, right?


Correct.


----------



## navyfish

Money. Thanks for the quick reply.

I also should add - this is my first 27" monitor.. phew! What a game changer (coming from a 23"). Thanks everyone for your early reports! So glad I waited for this model.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navyfish*
> 
> Money. Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I also should add - this is my first 27" monitor.. phew! What a game changer (coming from a 23"). Thanks everyone for your early reports! So glad I waited for this model.


Now imagine going 34" ultrawide or 40" 4K


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Now imagine going 34" ultrawide or 40" 4K


34" Ultrawides are subjective thing. They have a lot of problems too and are absolutely gimmick for competetive FPS gaming. I for example will always prefer standard ratio monitor of all around gaming, even if they get even bigger in future







. Ultrawides for me are overrated. I have a friend with 34" IPS and I prefer this 27" monitor ten times more for gaming. Best all-around solution.

Ech, Acer Acer, you just can't come to Europe fast enough, can't you?


----------



## mo0sic

Welp, I got a replacement incoming. Hopefully the new one is as good as this one WITHOUT the dead pixel. Plz plz.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> Welp, I got a replacement incoming. Hopefully the new one is as good as this one WITHOUT the dead pixel. Plz plz.


It should be. So far with XB271HU all replacements were perfect screens. Seems like you need to be really lucky to score bad panel with XB







.

On the other hand, I am in process of getting my 5th PG279Q as I still can't get one without flaws







. So do not worry- you have chosen well


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It should be. So far with XB271HU all replacements were perfect screens. Seems like you need to be really lucky to score bad panel with XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On the other hand, I am in process of getting my 5th PG279Q as I still can't get one without flaws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So do not worry- you have chosen well


Thanks for the kind words man, much appreciated! Good luck on your PG, love the look of them.


----------



## Adajer

Sob, went sleep. They popped on amazon, i get messages and dont wake up til they are out of stock.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## misiak

LOL, this thread is just opposite of PG279Q thread







Every new owner is happy with the monitor. In PG279Q thread everybody have some problems and returning.

I think Acer took a lesson but this is too suspicious. I mean ony amazon have few in the stock in whole US. In EU no mention about them so far. Maybe they've released a cherry picked batch to present this monitor in prefect light for early adopters. Later if it is mass produced it can be much worse and same or even worse than Asus. Just a conspiracy theory but who knows....


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> LOL, this thread is just opposite of PG279Q thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every new owner is happy with the monitor. In PG279Q thread everybody have some problems and returning.
> 
> I think Acer took a lesson but this is too suspicious. I mean ony amazon have few in the stock in whole US. In EU no mention about them so far. Maybe they've released a cherry picked batch to present this monitor in prefect light for early adopters. Later if it is mass produced it can be much worse and same or even worse than Asus. Just a conspiracy theory but who knows....


You are suspicious of a company for trying to do better? They must really have something up their sleeve eh.









I'd rather see low availability and high quality control any day of the week. Hopefully they really did learn and are improving because they continue this then asus will really be left hanging.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> LOL, this thread is just opposite of PG279Q thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every new owner is happy with the monitor. In PG279Q thread everybody have some problems and returning.
> 
> I think Acer took a lesson but this is too suspicious. I mean ony amazon have few in the stock in whole US. In EU no mention about them so far. Maybe they've released a cherry picked batch to present this monitor in prefect light for early adopters. Later if it is mass produced it can be much worse and same or even worse than Asus. Just a conspiracy theory but who knows....


And the PG279Q was released in the EU 1 month before US, pretty sure it's just a logistics issue.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> You are suspicious of a company for trying to do better? They must really have something up their sleeve eh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather see low availability and high quality control any day of the week. Hopefully they really did learn and are improving because they continue this then asus will really be left hanging.


I hope so, but I'm not very confident with Acer. Their QC was always bad so do you think they can change suddenly ? The panel is the same so Acer could keep the best of the best panels from AUO as it's owned by Acer. So they will release perfect batch and everybody will hate Asus and glorify Acer for the great quality... They are maybe 10 samples in Acer thread so it's to soon for judgement. I've said, it's just a conspiracy but why not true ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> And the PG279Q was released in the EU 1 month before US, pretty sure it's just a logistics issue.


Yes, but they were released in bigger batch in many countries. UK, Germany, Poland. Acer released only couple in each batch and only for Amazon... Well, we will see...


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I hope so, but I'm not very confident with Acer. Their QC was always bad so do you think they can change suddenly ? The panel is the same so Acer could keep the best of the best panels from AUO as it's owned by Acer. So they will release perfect batch and everybody will hate Asus and glorify Acer for the great quality... They are maybe 10 samples in Acer thread so it's to soon for judgement. I've said, it's just a conspiracy but why not true ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but they were released in bigger batch in many countries. UK, Germany, Poland. Acer released only couple in each batch and only for Amazon... Well, we will see...


Didn't you read CallsignVega's comparison, and how he praised the design and quality of the monitor? The panels aren't identical and the Acer design lessens backlight bleed. I get that Acer products are generally not so great quality, but not all products from a brand are going to be bad, and after losing the PG279Q lottery twice, for me it's worth a shot.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Didn't you read CallsignVega's comparison, and how he praised the design and quality of the monitor? The panels aren't identical and the Acer design lessens backlight bleed. I get that Acer products are generally not so great quality, but not all products from a brand are going to be bad, and after losing the PG279Q lottery twice, for me it's worth a shot.


Yes, I've read. The panel is identical, only mounting to a bezel is different.... We can really hope that Acer is somehow better in this.


----------



## EmCom

Local shop in Finland says they have plenty in stock. Will try my luck with this one as they offer a 30-day no questions asked return policy, if something hits the fan.

XB270HU -> PG279Q -> XB271HU

Thirds the charm right.... right ?


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I hope so, but I'm not very confident with Acer. Their QC was always bad so do you think they can change suddenly ? The panel is the same so Acer could keep the best of the best panels from AUO as it's owned by Acer. So they will release perfect batch and everybody will hate Asus and glorify Acer for the great quality... They are maybe 10 samples in Acer thread so it's to soon for judgement. I've said, it's just a conspiracy but why not true ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but they were released in bigger batch in many countries. UK, Germany, Poland. Acer released only couple in each batch and only for Amazon... Well, we will see...


Just be confident with your payment method and understanding of the terms of sale from where you purchase. You're over thinking if you believe acer is manufacturing 100 panels to only sell 25 cherry picked ones.


----------



## Adajer

Got my order in this time. 6 left on amazon.

I bought 1 day shipping, but it is telling me it won't arrive until Friday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Just be confident with your payment method and understanding of the terms of sale from where you purchase. You're over thinking if you believe acer is manufacturing 100 panels to only sell 25 cherry picked ones.


After a fiasco with XB270HU at the beginning, I believe this time they are much more careful. So why not, this is only a theory though. All panels are from AUO so it would be really strange if ASUS makes only craps and Acer perfect panels. I'm pretty sure if you would dismantle panels from bezels it would look the same and exhibits same characteristics as within a frame. I would really like to believe that bezel can make so much difference, but I don't.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> After a fiasco with XB270HU at the beginning, I believe this time they are much more careful. So why not, this is only a theory though. All panels are from AUO so it would be really strange if ASUS makes only craps and Acer perfect panels. I'm pretty sure if you would dismantle panels from bezels it would look the same and exhibits same characteristics as within a frame. I would really like to believe that bezel can make so much difference, but I don't.


Makes you really wonder what's going on behind the scenes right?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Makes you really wonder what's going on behind the scenes right?


Right.


----------



## RedM00N

Went to checkout. Item no longer available. Story of my life









Why do they restock in the middle of the night


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I'd use that .icc profile posted awhile back. Made my monitor look much better. Less yellow tint.
> 
> I got a dead pixel though so I get to return mine and play the waiting game again....
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/zUpOT
> 
> Also, Can my gtx 670 do 144Hz?
> 
> I'm tempted to just order 3 monitors the next time they're in stock on amazon.. choose the best one.. and return the other 2


Did exactly that and it worked wonders. Now I am a happy owner of my perfect monitor! Who wants to by my QNIX?


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Did exactly that and it worked wonders. Now I am a happy owner of my perfect monitor! Who wanYou ts to by my QNIX?


You talking about using the file? If the file actually does work for you, then use the OSD to change the monitors color before using the file. I made the file and I don't even use it anymore since it introduces color banding since it's running through the video card.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> You talking about using the file? If the file actually does work for you, then use the OSD to change the monitors color before using the file. I made the file and I don't even use it anymore since it introduces color banding since it's running through the video card.


Yeah I used the file :/

Can you do me an ABC of exactly what to do please? Getting confused here.


----------



## medgart

https://www.flickr.com/photos/joeartanis/23418906532

Why did they use the "IPS" term? If that's AUO AHVA panel, they either paid LG for using it or they may have some trouble.


----------



## Clinkster

Hello all.

Been lurking both the Asus and this thread for about a month now, just wanted to share my experience with the Acer store so far in purchasing the XB271HU.

I ordered a unit on Dec 1 and it still has not shipped, I've called and then chatted with the support team since Friday...their response is ALWAYS the same: "It is processing and should ship out today."

After Amazon had stock last night, I went ahead and purchased and tried to cancel with Acer. They gave the above generic response and I had to repeatedly insist on canceling. I get placed on hold and informed I cannot cancel because the product is scheduled to ship out today (just like it has on Friday, and Monday). Instead, I have to REFUSE THE SHIPMENT THAT HASN'T EVEN LEFT and put in a request for refund. I tell them that isn't possible to do in person, but they absolutely insisted the order cannot be cancelled in their system. The alternative they stated is accepting the shipment but then paying for the shipment to RMA back. Absolutely insane.

tl;dr Do yourself a favor and buy through a distributor. Acer customer support is abysmal, and I guarantee you'll pay return shipping for any products you RMA, no matter the defect.

EDIT: So currently I will see if a tracking number comes through for FedEx this afternoon, and refuse the shipment the moment it comes. Otherwise, I will escalate the issue within Acer management later today.

EDIT 2: The monitor from Amazon is shipping from the same state, so I should receive it tomorrow! Imagine that, within 36 hours of ordering it'll be on my doorstep thanks to Prime. Meanwhile Acer won't even confirm my product can properly ship after an entire week.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clinkster*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> Been lurking both the Asus and this thread for about a month now, just wanted to share my experience with the Acer store so far in purchasing the XB271HU.
> 
> I ordered a unit on Dec 1 and it still has not shipped, I've called and then chatted with the support team since Friday...their response is ALWAYS the same: "It is processing and should ship out today."
> 
> After Amazon had stock last night, I went ahead and purchased and tried to cancel with Acer. They gave the above generic response and I had to repeatedly insist on canceling. I get placed on hold and informed I cannot cancel because the product is scheduled to ship out today (just like it has on Friday, and Monday). Instead, I have to REFUSE THE SHIPMENT THAT HASN'T EVEN LEFT and put in a request for refund. I tell them that isn't possible to do in person, but they absolutely insisted the order cannot be cancelled in their system. The alternative they stated is accepting the shipment but then paying for the shipment to RMA back. Absolutely insane.
> 
> tl;dr Do yourself a favor and buy through a distributor. Acer customer support is abysmal, and I guarantee you'll pay return shipping for any products you RMA, no matter the defect.
> 
> EDIT: So currently I will see if a tracking number comes through for FedEx this afternoon, and refuse the shipment the moment it comes. Otherwise, I will escalate the issue within Acer management later today.
> 
> Also I'll post impressions once the monitor comes in, should be on Thursday.


Good grief. That sounds like a pretty bad start, but hopefully the monitor will make it worthwhile. Something else to think about, though. Even if we get what seems to be a perfect monitor, this is the kind of stuff we may need to deal with down the line if it develops a fault...


----------



## exzacklyright

I'm just surprised there isn't some quality control going on. I mean.. you'd think there would be some software program that could detect that presence of dead pixels.

IPS glow is a tendency for the screen to have a navy blue tinge across it when viewing very dark or all black scenes, especially noticeable off angle, and is exhibited by all IPS panels to some degree.

Backlight bleed is a defect where the screen backlight leaks extra light around the edges (most notably in the corners), and is noticeable at any angle, on a dark scene, and is tended towards white (or whatever colour the backlight is.)


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> Got my order in this time. 6 left on amazon.
> 
> I bought 1 day shipping, but it is telling me it won't arrive until Friday.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Nice cant wait to see your opinion, your coming from the PG279Q right?


----------



## Bercon

Of course they know the panels they send out aren't perfect. They just hope that most people wont bother to fight for a better one and are satisfied despite "minor" flaws. Scrapping all "non-perfect" panels would be way too expensive.


----------



## KickAssCop

Well ordered the XB271HU instead of the X34 predator. 1300 is too rich for my blood to play a panel lottery. The XB271HU will suffice for now. I really wanted to move up from 1080P 27" 144 Hz to Ultra Wide but given game compatibility issues, QC issues etc., it wasn't worth it. Instead in similar amount of money I got a second GTX 980 Ti Classified and a new monitor.

Let's hope I don't have any dead pixels or crap since this monitor is coming all the way from US of A to Dubai.


----------



## enkur

ofcourse... when is the last time anyone ran dead pixel checker on their fancy new 4K TV. Most manufacturers get away with lots of quality issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bercon*
> 
> Of course they know the panels they send out aren't perfect. They just hope that most people wont bother to fight for a better one and are satisfied despite "minor" flaws. Scrapping all "non-perfect" panels would be way too expensive.


----------



## enkur

Wow I hope I dont run into this problem. Vega got his panels pretty quick from Acer. I called them today about my order and they said its scheduled to ship today.
If I dont get a tracking number by end of day today Ill have to call them and try to cancel the order.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clinkster*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> Been lurking both the Asus and this thread for about a month now, just wanted to share my experience with the Acer store so far in purchasing the XB271HU.
> 
> I ordered a unit on Dec 1 and it still has not shipped, I've called and then chatted with the support team since Friday...their response is ALWAYS the same: "It is processing and should ship out today."
> 
> After Amazon had stock last night, I went ahead and purchased and tried to cancel with Acer. They gave the above generic response and I had to repeatedly insist on canceling. I get placed on hold and informed I cannot cancel because the product is scheduled to ship out today (just like it has on Friday, and Monday). Instead, I have to REFUSE THE SHIPMENT THAT HASN'T EVEN LEFT and put in a request for refund. I tell them that isn't possible to do in person, but they absolutely insisted the order cannot be cancelled in their system. The alternative they stated is accepting the shipment but then paying for the shipment to RMA back. Absolutely insane.
> 
> tl;dr Do yourself a favor and buy through a distributor. Acer customer support is abysmal, and I guarantee you'll pay return shipping for any products you RMA, no matter the defect.
> 
> EDIT: So currently I will see if a tracking number comes through for FedEx this afternoon, and refuse the shipment the moment it comes. Otherwise, I will escalate the issue within Acer management later today.
> 
> Also I'll post impressions once the monitor comes in, should be on Thursday.


----------



## CallsignVega

My monitors shipped on t he third business day after ordering. Fairly slow, but at least they double boxed them.


----------



## Forfoxsake

Hi!

I'm new here and stumbled across the forum as I was reading up on the screen I ordered - yes, the xb271hu!

As a Swede I couldn't get it until now, but now that it's here I wanted to make sure I treat this baby right. If I can conclude that it really is a baby, that is.

First off I want to apologize (yes, Swedes tend to be Canadian) if my questions are trivial or answered already.

The things I want to know are:

- Proper BLB checks, how?
I've used fullscreen black and walked away from the screen, I do notice a silver-ish dim lit fog seeping out from the left edge of the screen, about half a centimetre in width and a few centimetres in height - located 6-7cm from the bottom left corner. I have the same thing on the opposite side, only a bit closer to the corner, and not as expansive in height - but a bit wider. I tried taking a photo of it, but all I have access to at the present is my cell phone camera - which insults the real life view of the screen.
I mostly play in complete dark, and I am thus noticing any slight shifts in lighting - which I do notice more on this screen than on my old benQ 24" IPS from 2006 (not LED, correct?). This being my first modern IPS, I can't really distinguish between glow and blb. Knowing I have to live with the glow I'm curious to see if the blb is what causing me to notice the light shifts or not, even though I'm not really bothered by it as it stands.

- Calibration without equipment?
I doubt I ever saw a perfectly calibrated screen, with my BenQ I winged it completely, resulting in quite a warm screen with what I guess is far too much red. Comparing the 271 with the BenQ, the 271 looks much cleaner, although colder. I've only reduced the brightness so far, and intend to increase red or reduce blue. What I'm curious to find out is if I can import a calibrated setting somehow? Or are panels unalike? Even though I'd probably be happy with it as it is straight out of the box, I want to find out what calibrating actually does.

I should also add that I'm impressed by the build, and I've yet to find any faults with pixels, dirt or color uniformity. I haven't fired up the g-sync yet though, but I hope it'll bring out the best of my poor gtx970.

Regards


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forfoxsake*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm new here and stumbled across the forum as I was reading up on the screen I ordered - yes, the xb271hu!
> 
> As a Swede I couldn't get it until now, but now that it's here I wanted to make sure I treat this baby right. If I can conclude that it really is a baby, that is.
> 
> First off I want to apologize (yes, Swedes tend to be Canadian) if my questions are trivial or answered already.
> 
> The things I want to know are:
> 
> - Proper BLB checks, how?
> I've used fullscreen black and walked away from the screen, I do notice a silver-ish dim lit fog seeping out from the left edge of the screen, about half a centimetre in width and a few centimetres in height - located 6-7cm from the bottom left corner. I have the same thing on the opposite side, only a bit closer to the corner, and not as expansive in height - but a bit wider. I tried taking a photo of it, but all I have access to at the present is my cell phone camera - which insults the real life view of the screen.
> I mostly play in complete dark, and I am thus noticing any slight shifts in lighting - which I do notice more on this screen than on my old benQ 24" IPS from 2006 (not LED, correct?). This being my first modern IPS, I can't really distinguish between glow and blb. Knowing I have to live with the glow I'm curious to see if the blb is what causing me to notice the light shifts or not, even though I'm not really bothered by it as it stands.
> 
> - Calibration without equipment?
> I doubt I ever saw a perfectly calibrated screen, with my BenQ I winged it completely, resulting in quite a warm screen with what I guess is far too much red. Comparing the 271 with the BenQ, the 271 looks much cleaner, although colder. I've only reduced the brightness so far, and intend to increase red or reduce blue. What I'm curious to find out is if I can import a calibrated setting somehow? Or are panels unalike? Even though I'd probably be happy with it as it is straight out of the box, I want to find out what calibrating actually does.
> 
> I should also add that I'm impressed by the build, and I've yet to find any faults with pixels, dirt or color uniformity. I haven't fired up the g-sync yet though, but I hope it'll bring out the best of my poor gtx970.
> 
> Regards


Regarding glow vs BLB. When you put black background on monitor and turn lights off, walk away from monitor to about 3-4 meters. At this point IPS glow dissapear totally. Any source of light/glow around edges of monitor is BLB. If it is silverish/whiteish its not bad. Worse if its yellowish.

So now you know if and where you have BLB. Now question is: will it bother you? That depends of how big BLB is. Small/minimal BLB usually do not bother even when gaming during night. This you must test yourself.

Also be sure before testing BLB to set Brightness of monitor to around 40-50. At default it is 80-100 I think, and nobody plays with such brightness and it may give you wrong impression.

Remember that IPS glow should be silverish. Glow also appears and goes away depending on angle you are looking at it, while BLB is always seen no matter of angle.

Calibration I won't help, I have no experience with it.


----------



## 66yyhhnn66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forfoxsake*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm new here and stumbled across the forum as I was reading up on the screen I ordered - yes, the xb271hu!
> 
> As a Swede I couldn't get it until now, but now that it's here I wanted to make sure I treat this baby right. If I can conclude that it really is a baby, that is.
> 
> First off I want to apologize (yes, Swedes tend to be Canadian) if my questions are trivial or answered already.
> 
> The things I want to know are:
> 
> - Proper BLB checks, how?
> I've used fullscreen black and walked away from the screen, I do notice a silver-ish dim lit fog seeping out from the left edge of the screen, about half a centimetre in width and a few centimetres in height - located 6-7cm from the bottom left corner. I have the same thing on the opposite side, only a bit closer to the corner, and not as expansive in height - but a bit wider. I tried taking a photo of it, but all I have access to at the present is my cell phone camera - which insults the real life view of the screen.
> I mostly play in complete dark, and I am thus noticing any slight shifts in lighting - which I do notice more on this screen than on my old benQ 24" IPS from 2006 (not LED, correct?). This being my first modern IPS, I can't really distinguish between glow and blb. Knowing I have to live with the glow I'm curious to see if the blb is what causing me to notice the light shifts or not, even though I'm not really bothered by it as it stands.
> 
> - Calibration without equipment?
> I doubt I ever saw a perfectly calibrated screen, with my BenQ I winged it completely, resulting in quite a warm screen with what I guess is far too much red. Comparing the 271 with the BenQ, the 271 looks much cleaner, although colder. I've only reduced the brightness so far, and intend to increase red or reduce blue. What I'm curious to find out is if I can import a calibrated setting somehow? Or are panels unalike? Even though I'd probably be happy with it as it is straight out of the box, I want to find out what calibrating actually does.
> 
> I should also add that I'm impressed by the build, and I've yet to find any faults with pixels, dirt or color uniformity. I haven't fired up the g-sync yet though, but I hope it'll bring out the best of my poor gtx970.
> 
> Regards


Does this mean it's launched in the EU as well?


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forfoxsake*
> 
> As a Swede I couldn't get it until now, but now that it's here I wanted to make sure I treat this baby right. If I can conclude that it really is a baby, that is.


So where did you get it?


----------



## Garham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> So where did you get it?


Seems there are quite many in Sweden now.
Elgiganten has 50+ units and Electroworld has 25+


----------



## Pereb

Awesome, should be available very soon in the rest of Europe then.
Hopefully my retailer won't take too long to refund my PG279Q


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garham*
> 
> Seems there are quite many in Sweden now.
> Elgiganten has 50+ units and Electroworld has 25+


HOLY MOLY SOOOOOOON!!!!! YES!

I just asked for refund for my PG279Q







. Should be soon in rest of Europe I hope!

Maybe in the end I will get 1440p before Christmas!


----------



## Benny89

Acer just wrote me email that here in Poland we should get XB271HU at 18.12.2015







. Nice!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Acer just wrote me email that here in Poland we should get XB271HU at 18.12.2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nice!


OMG! Great news, I'm grabbing one once they on stock in komputronik







Hope they don't sell me some repack again


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> OMG! Great news, I'm grabbing one once they on stock in komputronik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they don't sell me some repack again


They will be in stock in X-kom.pl from what Acer told me. They didn't mention Komputronik for now, but I will let you know if something will change.


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Figured I'd continue posting my color thoughts. Though again, all I have is a Spyder4Pro. Which is just sort of a semi-pro unit and software. It's still limited. And hasn't always done good by me.
> 
> Using the RGB calibration option *before* the software did the calibration I got my monitor to look 99% _there_ by only use the RGB controls under Color>ColorTemp "User"> The only thing the calibration did for me was a slight change in gamma, which without a graph or number telling me, I wouldn't notice. Even with graphs, the difference is hard to notice. So I feel like with only basic controls in the OSD i got close to a nearly perfect "uncalibrated look"
> 
> 38 Brightness
> 50 Contrast
> 2.2 Gamma
> 95 Red Gain
> 87 Green Gain
> 99 Blue Gain
> 
> The .icm file is next to useless with these options so I'd give those a go. Side benefit is unless you're doing photo editing, you won't get banding which is a unfortunate side effect of calibration through the graphics card.


This is much appreciated. The screen did look a little dull/yellow until I messed around with the settings. Did you touch any of the 6 axis settings in the OSD? I am new to color management and haven't ever messed with NVCP or the color management settings in Windows so I am not sure where to start...

Mine just got here today (a day early!) so Ill post pictures and first impressions later tonight!


----------



## enkur

Just got Fedex notice that my monitor has shipped from Acer :







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My monitors shipped on t he third business day after ordering. Fairly slow, but at least they double boxed them.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> They will be in stock in X-kom.pl from what Acer told me. They didn't mention Komputronik for now, but I will let you know if something will change.


Ah, I thought it will be available in komputronik. Hope it will







Let me know.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Just got Fedex notice that my monitor has shipped from Acer :


Does the Acer store offer an extended warranty?


----------



## enkur

Not sure.. I am not a fan of extended warranties.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Does the Acer store offer an extended warranty?


----------



## batmanwcm

I'm pretty jealous of you guys right now. The XB271HU sounds like a sure winner. After sifting through the PG279Q owner's thread, it gets depressing. It's nice to read through an uplifting owner's thread and see mostly everyone getting near flawless panels. This is certainly a large departure from the old XB270HU days.

Sigh....

PG279Q Owner


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I'm pretty jealous of you guys right now. The XB271HU sounds like a sure winner. After sifting through the PG279Q owner's thread, it gets depressing. It's nice to read through an uplifting owner's thread and see mostly everyone getting near flawless panels. This is certainly a large departure from the old XB270HU days.
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> PG279Q Owner


On the bright side you got your PG279Q for $300. Even with some issues that's probably worth it


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> This is much appreciated. The screen did look a little dull/yellow until I messed around with the settings. Did you touch any of the 6 axis settings in the OSD? I am new to color management and haven't ever messed with NVCP or the color management settings in Windows so I am not sure where to start...
> 
> Mine just got here today (a day early!) so Ill post pictures and first impressions later tonight!


The 6axis controls seem to control saturation of those colors. Vs controlling the gain of the channels. It's strange. But I doubt you'd need to mess with it.


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Acer just wrote me email that here in Poland we should get XB271HU at 18.12.2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nice!


Great message!


----------



## toadwaker

Woooowee, got my 3rd XB271HU, first was broken, second had a dead pixel. I think this one's here to stay!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGbrYw0xKkE

Edit: No yellow glow, corners are slightly brighter on black background, probably IPS glow. 1 or 2 very small BLB spots. Uniformity is great. I'm keeping this one.


----------



## Forfoxsake

Seems I got unlucky.
After having had it active for a few hours, I can clearly see yellow light emitting from the edges in both the left hand corner and the right hand corner.
Brightness is at 38, and I intend to be using the monitor with that sort of brightness.

Shame really, spotless part from the blb - and jesus, both g-sync and 144hz are real treats coming from a 60hz.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Acer just wrote me email that here in Poland we should get XB271HU at 18.12.2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nice!


Where are you at in Poland? I've visited Wrocław. Nice city but the roads there were pretty bad.


----------



## philthy84

Anyone hear anything from Newegg as to when they will have these in stock?


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> Anyone hear anything from Newegg as to when they will have these in stock?


I'm in the same boat as you. Waiting for Newegg to stock it. Tax is too much for this on Amazon. I've contacted Newegg customer support multiple times, but they could never say anything regarding the release. Hopefully, it will be soon. Considering that every retailer is listing the estimated release date somewhere between the 12th and 18th, I'm assuming Newegg will also get it around that time.


----------



## Darkryan123

So mine just came in today, and not knowing much about monitors I want to ask all of you how mine looks so I took some pictures.

Side note: I am coming from a TV and the biggest thing that I've noticed is how off white the white is and I do not know if that is supposed to be like that. Maybe coming from a TV has something to do with it and I am not used to the kind of white monitors put off.

*With light on:
*



*With light off:*




So how does it look?


----------



## Adajer

Hard to tell with your camera. It looks like you have the brightness on 100 which affects it.

White looks uniform, but looks kinda yellow a bit, if you have a calibrator, shouid be able to fix.

Looksl ike black light bleed at top a bit but not too bad. IPS glow looks HORRIBLE, but thatm ight be camera and 100% brightness.


----------



## Darkryan123

Yeah you have to look really hard in person to see the IPS glow I don't notice at all in person. I think you're right about the brightness because the monitor cant even distinguish the background of facebook (gray) with the Facebook boxes (white). I know this because I have another screen that I can just drag it to. But its awful right now and annoying as hell.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkryan123*
> 
> Yeah you have to look really hard in person to see the IPS glow I don't notice at all in person. I think you're right about the brightness because the monitor cant even distinguish the background of facebook (gray) with the Facebook boxes (white). I know this because I have another screen that I can just drag it to. But its awful right now and annoying as hell.


If you don't notice the BLB and glow in person then your screen is fine.
You might want to play with the RGB gain or wait for TFTcentral to release an ICC profile. From my experience these monitors come with a slight green tint with default settings, but that can be fixed using the OSD settings as long as the uniformity is good (looking at you PG279Q).


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you. Waiting for Newegg to stock it. Tax is too much for this on Amazon. I've contacted Newegg customer support multiple times, but they could never say anything regarding the release. Hopefully, it will be soon. Considering that every retailer is listing the estimated release date somewhere between the 12th and 18th, I'm assuming Newegg will also get it around that time.


Thank you for that update.


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkryan123*
> 
> So mine just came in today, and not knowing much about monitors I want to ask all of you how mine looks so I took some pictures.
> 
> Side note: I am coming from a TV and the biggest thing that I've noticed is how off white the white is and I do not know if that is supposed to be like that. Maybe coming from a TV has something to do with it and I am not used to the kind of white monitors put off.
> 
> So how does it look?


Try standing farther back with the lights off to get a better picture of just the backlight bleed without the IPS glow. Also drop the brightness down to 30 or 40.


----------



## Egzi

Does this monitor have blue light reduction to reduce eye strain?


----------



## Darkryan123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> Try standing farther back with the lights off to get a better picture of just the backlight bleed without the IPS glow. Also drop the brightness down to 30 or 40.


With brightness at 40


I do not know, if its a bad monitor or a good one.


----------



## enkur

Honestly if you cant tell then who cares. Its really up to the user to see if the defects are bothersome or not. For example many people have TN panels and they live with all the limitations because they want super fast response times regardless.
So its really up to you if the BLB or tinting or anything of that sort is problematic.

I would suggest atleast get hold of a hardware calibrator and try to see if the calibration helps you with the white color.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkryan123*
> 
> With brightness at 40
> 
> 
> I do not know, if its a bad monitor or a good one.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkryan123*
> 
> With brightness at 40
> 
> 
> I do not know, if its a bad monitor or a good one.


That looks better than my ASUS 278HE 144 Hz TN 1080P monitor. lol.


----------



## Darkryan123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Honestly if you cant tell then who cares. Its really up to the user to see if the defects are bothersome or not. For example many people have TN panels and they live with all the limitations because they want super fast response times regardless.
> So its really up to you if the BLB or tinting or anything of that sort is problematic.
> 
> I would suggest atleast get hold of a hardware calibrator and try to see if the calibration helps you with the white color.


I don't see blb in any of my games and I watch videos and movies on my TV so based on that im not going to worry about the blb and glow. I have fiddled around with colors and color temp ( the "cool" setting seems to make white a bit brighter). With that being said I have no idea where to get a calibrator at, can someone direct me to it so I can get the yellow tint out of all my colors.


----------



## Egzi

They got this monitor in stock now! Living in Norway. Gotta snatch me one!


----------



## KoopaTroopaXo

So... Want... One!


----------



## 66yyhhnn66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> They got this monitor in stock now! Living in Norway. Gotta snatch me one!


Come on UK,you can do it too !


----------



## Epykun

Okay just got mine today, and here's some photo of the blb at 30 brightness. 

I can't really tell if I'm okay with it or not, I can't really see it during the few minutes I've used it at the moment. I plan to keep it and see for while if I notice it or not also want to see if it dissapears with use. Was wondering if anyone has a good .icc file for colors? Also no dead pixels which is great!


----------



## KickAssCop

Looks fantastic. If you are not happy with that then best to go back to using CRT


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Does this monitor have blue light reduction to reduce eye strain?


This isn't exactly an useful feature, you can just use f.lux instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epykun*
> 
> Okay just got mine today, and here's some photo of the blb at 30 brightness.
> 
> I can't really tell if I'm okay with it or not, I can't really see it during the few minutes I've used it at the moment. I plan to keep it and see for while if I notice it or not also want to see if it dissapears with use. Was wondering if anyone has a good .icc file for colors? Also no dead pixels which is great!


Is the picture accurate to what you see? If you can't see it then there is no problem and the photo is just overexposed.


----------



## Epykun

I expect to keep it, I was just saying if I started to notice the blb during games/other things I'd probably return it.
Quote:


> Is the picture accurate to what you see? If you can't see it then there is no problem and the photo is just overexposed.


Also having a hard time getting this in 144hz. windows/nvidia both are just giving me 120hz and below options. When I try to make a custom preset in nvidia it tells me failed at 144hz.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epykun*
> 
> Okay just got mine today, and here's some photo of the blb at 30 brightness.
> 
> I can't really tell if I'm okay with it or not, I can't really see it during the few minutes I've used it at the moment. I plan to keep it and see for while if I notice it or not also want to see if it dissapears with use. Was wondering if anyone has a good .icc file for colors? Also no dead pixels which is great!


This looks great because you have captured IPS glow and this photo is extremely exaggerated.... Do this...

Step few steps back from your monitor to rule out IPS glow and take a photo. You may take a video and make screenshot from it. This give you and us more realistic view.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Where are you at in Poland? I've visited Wrocław. Nice city but the roads there were pretty bad.


I live in Wrocław ^^. I agree that roads are pretty bad across Poland







. Nothing new for us. Don't drive here with your Ferrari


----------



## enkur

You can use something like Spyder5pro
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1130968&gclid=Cj0KEQiAv5-zBRCAzfWGu-2jo70BEiQAj_F8oDJNPpwVwJvUPEV41WrxBkmVX9KZYzOkCh-7tawz61caAvME8P8HAQ&Q=&ap=y&m=Y&is=REG&A=details
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkryan123*
> 
> I don't see blb in any of my games and I watch videos and movies on my TV so based on that im not going to worry about the blb and glow. I have fiddled around with colors and color temp ( the "cool" setting seems to make white a bit brighter). With that being said I have no idea where to get a calibrator at, can someone direct me to it so I can get the yellow tint out of all my colors.


----------



## axiumone

Acer store has some stock.

http://us-store.acer.com/predator-xb271hu-bmiprz-27-inch-gaming-monitor-with-gsync


----------



## enkur

mine just got delivered... will post impressions when I get home from work.


----------



## KickAssCop

Mine is shipping now. Should get it mid next week.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Mine is shipping now. Should get it mid next week.


Where did you order it from?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epykun*
> 
> Okay just got mine today, and here's some photo of the blb at 30 brightness.
> 
> I can't really tell if I'm okay with it or not, I can't really see it during the few minutes I've used it at the moment. I plan to keep it and see for while if I notice it or not also want to see if it dissapears with use. Was wondering if anyone has a good .icc file for colors? Also no dead pixels which is great!


38 Brightness
50 Contrast
2.2 Gamma
95 Red Gain
87 Green Gain
99 Blue Gain


----------



## Oogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkryan123*
> 
> So mine just came in today, and not knowing much about monitors I want to ask all of you how mine looks so I took some pictures.
> 
> Side note: I am coming from a TV and the biggest thing that I've noticed is how off white the white is and I do not know if that is supposed to be like that. Maybe coming from a TV has something to do with it and I am not used to the kind of white monitors put off.
> 
> So how does it look?


I agree with Pereb about the off-white. Until TFT Central releases something, I found knocking down the green about 5 or 6 notches in the RGB OSD setting really helped.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Where did you order it from?


Amazon.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I really, really wish these monitor makers would make these much more attainable and not have to wait months for a decent shipment of these things to ever get one. I really, really want one of these.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> I really, really wish these monitor makers would make these much more attainable and not have to wait months for a decent shipment of these things to ever get one. I really, really want one of these.


Check the acer store at around 10-11am est. I've seen them every morning so far.


----------



## Clinkster

Went back home for lunch to haul in the big box containing my XB271HU. Only had a short time to plug it in and inspect it. It's sooooo much smoother than the U2412M I had before!

Will take pictures when I get back home in a few hours, all I know for now is zero dead pixels!


----------



## enkur

create an alert at this URL
http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/monitors/acer/


----------



## Cheesel

Here are pictures from my XB271HU that arrived yesterday. This monitor is light years better than the PG279Q I already returned. Less IPS glow (still a small amount bottom right), less BLB (almost none), and uniformity looks much better. I didn't mind the BLB or glow on the PG but the white uniformity was the killer for me..

*XB271HU*



*PG279Q (returned)*


----------



## Opeio

Well I've been a long time lurker but decided I should finally post for everyone. I am extremely happy so far that I got this over the PG279Q.

I have not noticed any stuck pixels or dust. I ran a couple















I would say that I first off have an extremely ****ty phone camera and could take more pictures if you would like. The last picture is not close really to what i saw in person. The top right is kind of noticible but i'd say reduce that by 95%. The bottom middle has a little spot as you can see in the picture that is a little more noticable than the top right.

The only regret i have so far is not buying two of these monitors when i had the chance. (Which i will be doing once there are more in stock on Amazon)

Brightness was set at 38 for those pictures.

Finally I bought this 10ft DP cable and it seemed to handle 165hz just fine. No flicker currently.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00


----------



## misiak

Congrats guys, seems these Acers are far better than those damn PGs. Great uniformity, almost no BLB - I need this one asap









@Opeio, I like your wallpaper, could you send me a link pls ? Thx


----------



## Opeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Congrats guys, seems these Acers are far better than those damn PGs. Great uniformity, almost no BLB - I need this one asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Opeio, I like your wallpaper, could you send me a link pls ? Thx


http://wallpepar.xyz/2015/10/15/abstract-art-wallpapers-hd-1920x1080-wallpapers-1080p/

I couldn't find the original link that I used. It was a 1080p wallpaper though.

This is my current

http://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=320986 .


----------



## Cheesel

Not sure if this has been posted but sounds like the TFTCentral review won't be out until the end of the month. boo


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted but sounds like the TFTCentral review won't be out until the end of the month. boo


Yeah, I think everyone is looking forward to their review as well.


----------



## Pereb

Interesting tidbit, on Amazon.com the PG279Q is rated 3 star while the XB271HU is rated 4,5 stars. I think that says a lot. (although there's far less reviews for the latter as of today)


----------



## enkur

Just setup my monitor and its great. Absolutely no backlight bleed I can tell... far better than the ASUS. There is a very tiny amount at the bottom of the panel but its hardly noticeable at all.

There looks to be a single dead pixel.. it feels more like an underpowered pixel than a dead one... not bothersome at all. I have to really squint hard and look at it very closely to notice it at all.
I am not going to worry about it... this is a keeper.

Acer thanks for changing your design to mitigate the BLB problem.

Colors are fantastic as well after I calibrated and lowered the brightness to 30. The white looks pretty uniform to me.


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Interesting tidbit, on Amazon.com the PG279Q is rated 3 star while the XB271HU is rated 4,5 stars. I think that says a lot. (although there's far less reviews for the latter as of today)


It's all those bad september panels. A lot of the reviews came from people who bought them on newegg as well.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Just setup my monitor and its great. Absolutely no backlight bleed I can tell... far better than the ASUS. There is a very tiny amount at the bottom of the panel but its hardly noticeable at all.
> 
> There looks to be a single dead pixel.. it feels more like an underpowered pixel than a dead one... not bothersome at all. I have to really squint hard and look at it very closely to notice it at all.
> I am not going to worry about it... this is a keeper.
> 
> Acer thanks for changing your design to mitigate the BLB problem.
> 
> Colors are fantastic as well after I calibrated and lowered the brightness to 30. The white looks pretty uniform to me.


Wow, that white looks great! I got the Asus and while it had very little backlight bleed (much less than the pics I've seen posted everywhere), the top part of the screen being a yellowish/grayish tint killed me. So, I returned it and once Amazon credits me back, I plan on purchasing the Acer one.


----------



## Gigantoad

Indeed beautiful. I wonder though, if this is the same panel, why better uniformity on the Acer? It seems to be nothing that could have anything to do with how the panel is mounted to reduce BLB right?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Indeed beautiful. I wonder though, if this is the same panel, why better uniformity on the Acer? It seems to be nothing that could have anything to do with how the panel is mounted to reduce BLB right?


Check out the uniformity on pcmonitors' PG27AQ review, which presumably uses the same retention system :


Granted this is brightness uniformity, it seems to show the same issue where the top is significantly darker. Mind you, this is a completely different panel. There is clearly something specific to these IPS Swifts that cause this. Could be the backlight retention system or something else.

Full review


----------



## Teiji

For some reason, videos playing on the XB271HU isn't as smooth as when it is playing on my Korean monitor (Yamakasi Catleap). It's not flickering or lag. It's hard to describe but kinda like the frames jump up/down a lot and hurt my eyes after watching for awhile (like this video on the RIGHT side: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHPVDXwMxiA ). I'm using 2 monitors (Yamakasi and XB271HU) and when I drag the video to the Yamakasi, it's smooth. When I drag it back to the XB271HU, it is not smooth and has that "frame jump" effect.

Note: I use MPC-HC and Windows Media Player to watch video and they both have the same problem. I even tried to use that SmoothVideoProject and it does improve a bit but it adds lag, so I uninstalled it. Also, I updated to Nvidia 359.06 driver. It's still the same.

Anyone using 2 monitors have this problem?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> For some reason, videos playing on the XB271HU isn't as smooth as when it is playing on my Korean monitor (Yamakasi Catleap). It's not flickering or lag. It's hard to describe but kinda like the frames jump up/down a lot and hurt my eyes after watching for awhile (like this video on the RIGHT side: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHPVDXwMxiA ). I'm using 2 monitors (Yamakasi and XB271HU) and when I drag the video to the Yamakasi, it's smooth. When I drag it back to the XB271HU, it is not smooth and has that "frame jump" effect.
> 
> Note: I even tried to use that SmoothVideoProject and it does improve a bit but it adds lag, so I uninstalled it. Also, I updated to Nvidia 359.06 driver. It's still the same.
> 
> Anyone using 2 monitors have this problem?


What refresh rate are the two monitors running at?


----------



## Teiji

Yamakasi at 60Hz and XB271HU at 144Hz.

I thought it was that too, so I tested XB271HU at 60Hz and same problem.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Check out the uniformity on pcmonitors' PG27AQ review, which presumably uses the same retention system :
> 
> 
> Granted this is brightness uniformity, it seems to show the same issue where the top is significantly darker. Mind you, this is a completely different panel. There is clearly something specific to these IPS Swifts that cause this. Could be the backlight retention system or something else.
> 
> Full review


Interesting. Maybe the TFTCentral review will shed some light on it.


----------



## Oogar

Thought I would share with everyone... I have my monitors on Vesa mounts and was looking for a proper 10ft DP 1.2 cable. In the past I tried going with 2 Startech "Certified" DP 1.2 cables but both resulted in constant flickering on my old XB270HU.

The only certified DP 1.2 cable I can find (as per the displayport website here) is one from Accell Cables, which comes in 1, 2, and 3 meter varieties.

You can find them at the link below, and try searching their product numbers on Amazon, Google, etc. Note that each cable has two product numbers only to differentiate the type of packaging used.

I ordered two from Amazon (Canada) and they should arrive early next week. Will update with how they perform.

http://www.accellcables.com/products/ultraav-displayport-to-displayport-version-1-2-cable?variant=846828945


----------



## Opeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oogar*
> 
> Thought I would share with everyone... I have my monitors on Vesa mounts and was looking for a proper 10ft DP 1.2 cable. In the past I tried going with 2 Startech "Certified" DP 1.2 cables but both resulted in constant flickering on my old XB270HU.
> 
> The only certified DP 1.2 cable I can find (as per the displayport website here) is one from Accell Cables, which comes in 1, 2, and 3 meter varieties.
> 
> You can find them at the link below, and try searching their product numbers on Amazon, Google, etc. Note that each cable has two product numbers only to differentiate the type of packaging used.
> 
> I ordered two from Amazon (Canada) and they should arrive early next week. Will update with how they perform.
> 
> http://www.accellcables.com/products/ultraav-displayport-to-displayport-version-1-2-cable?variant=846828945


This is the DP cable that I went with and so far so good no issues or flicker or screen shutting off at 165hz.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00


----------



## Oogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opeio*
> 
> This is the DP cable that I went with and so far so good no issues or flicker or screen shutting off at 165hz.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00


Just to verify, is that with G-Sync on as well? Also, have you tested it in a game?

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Opeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oogar*
> 
> Just to verify, is that with G-Sync on as well? Also, have you tested it in a game?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!




Those are my GSYNC settings and I tested it for about an hour..ish in portal 2 getting a steady 165 fps at 1440p and no flicker or any of that.


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> For some reason, videos playing on the XB271HU isn't as smooth as when it is playing on my Korean monitor (Yamakasi Catleap). It's not flickering or lag. It's hard to describe but kinda like the frames jump up/down a lot and hurt my eyes after watching for awhile (like this video on the RIGHT side: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHPVDXwMxiA ). I'm using 2 monitors (Yamakasi and XB271HU) and when I drag the video to the Yamakasi, it's smooth. When I drag it back to the XB271HU, it is not smooth and has that "frame jump" effect.
> 
> Note: I use MPC-HC and Windows Media Player to watch video and they both have the same problem. I even tried to use that SmoothVideoProject and it does improve a bit but it adds lag, so I uninstalled it. Also, I updated to Nvidia 359.06 driver. It's still the same.
> 
> Anyone using 2 monitors have this problem?


I'm receiving a similar video issue on my PG279q. (My Acer monitors are being replaced atm). I wonder if it's a 144 Hz issue. On my 60 Hz monitors, the videos appear fine. On the PG279q, it appears very jumpy. I'm running 60 fps videos that I have this issue with.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> I'm receiving a similar video issue on my PG279q. (My Acer monitors are being replaced atm). I wonder if it's a 144 Hz issue. On my 60 Hz monitors, the videos appear fine. On the PG279q, it appears very jumpy. I'm running 60 fps videos that I have this issue with.


I'm playing 23-29fps videos and movies and have that problem. Gaming is super smooth though, just video is a let down. Anyone else has the same problem?


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> I'm playing 23-29fps videos and movies and have that problem. Gaming is super smooth though, just video is a let down. Anyone else has the same problem?


I've just been looking over gaming videos I recorded. How do your videos look if you lower your monitors refresh rate to 60Hz? Is it the same jumpiness?


----------



## KickAssCop

Amazon used DHL for my shipment. So psyched. Means my monitor might be here on Saturday. Aww yeah.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> I've just been looking over gaming videos I recorded. How do your videos look if you lower your monitors refresh rate to 60Hz? Is it the same jumpiness?


Yea same when I lower XB271HU to 60Hz.


----------



## beefstew4u

Reporting in. Ordered mine from NCIX on Sunday with express shipping and got it today. The monitor is amazing compared to my old 23" Dell. I've never used a monitor anywhere close to this good, so the picture quality really blows my mind. The calibration profile posted earlier in this thread was perfect for my display and got rid of the slight yellow/green tinge it had out of the box.

On a sad note, I have around 5 stuck pixels on my screen, but they're all fortunately around the outer inch of the screen. Not noticeable at all during normal use, but I'll be running a stuck pixel fixer for a couple days to see if it helps.

Here are pics of the screen in the dark with 40% brightness:




And in light:



The camera really doesn't do it justice. Looking at it by eye on a black screen, I can only slightly see the glow in the bottom right corner, as well as on the top left side. It's not at all visible during gameplay.

Mine's definitely a keeper and I'm incredibly happy with it. It's a shame about the stuck pixels, but I can live with them (and hopefully some can be fixed).

Edit: All of my stuck pixels went away after about an hour, except for one. Very happy


----------



## gzboli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> For some reason, videos playing on the XB271HU isn't as smooth as when it is playing on my Korean monitor (Yamakasi Catleap). It's not flickering or lag. It's hard to describe but kinda like the frames jump up/down a lot and hurt my eyes after watching for awhile (like this video on the RIGHT side: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHPVDXwMxiA ). I'm using 2 monitors (Yamakasi and XB271HU) and when I drag the video to the Yamakasi, it's smooth. When I drag it back to the XB271HU, it is not smooth and has that "frame jump" effect.
> 
> Note: I use MPC-HC and Windows Media Player to watch video and they both have the same problem. I even tried to use that SmoothVideoProject and it does improve a bit but it adds lag, so I uninstalled it. Also, I updated to Nvidia 359.06 driver. It's still the same.
> 
> Anyone using 2 monitors have this problem?


A few thoughts:
Does this happen with only the xb271 plugged in?
Same effect at 120hz?
Does setting the overdrive to 'off' help? (Fast monitors exaggerate 24fps panning judder, slow monitors hide it with blur)


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gzboli*
> 
> A few thoughts:
> Does this happen with only the xb271 plugged in?
> Same effect at 120hz?
> Does setting the overdrive to 'off' help? (Fast monitors exaggerate 24fps panning judder, slow monitors hide it with blur)


I would suggest to make Acer as a primary monitor, eventually unplug the Korean one and test if it work correctly.


----------



## misiak

*Could anyone be so kind and measure these two dimensions for me? Thanks!*


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> *Could anyone be so kind and measure these two dimensions for me? Thanks!*


Good question, you read my mind


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Good question, you read my mind


Thx









If anyone interested for *PG279Q* it is 24cm and 20cm. I have a quiet small table and it's already a little big. This Acer seems even bigger


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone interested for *PG279Q* it is 24cm and 20cm. I have a quiet small table and it's already a little big. This Acer seems even bigger


Maybe is a decent monitor mount an option? Silverstone has good mounts. This gives you the space you need on your table


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Maybe is a decent monitor mount an option? Silverstone has good mounts. This gives you the space you need on your table


Yep, could be a solution but first I would need to know how big it is


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone interested for *PG279Q* it is 24cm and 20cm. I have a quiet small table and it's already a little big. This Acer seems even bigger


Same. I'm wondering if I can 'hang' the stand off the back edge of my desk a little?


----------



## kot0005

Guys this monitor isn't vesa mount capable..check the product page.


----------



## Cheesel

That is false - considering i just mounted mine on a vesa mount last night...


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> For some reason, videos playing on the XB271HU isn't as smooth as when it is playing on my Korean monitor (Yamakasi Catleap). It's not flickering or lag. It's hard to describe but kinda like the frames jump up/down a lot and hurt my eyes after watching for awhile (like this video on the RIGHT side: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHPVDXwMxiA ). I'm using 2 monitors (Yamakasi and XB271HU) and when I drag the video to the Yamakasi, it's smooth. When I drag it back to the XB271HU, it is not smooth and has that "frame jump" effect.
> 
> Note: I use MPC-HC and Windows Media Player to watch video and they both have the same problem. I even tried to use that SmoothVideoProject and it does improve a bit but it adds lag, so I uninstalled it. Also, I updated to Nvidia 359.06 driver. It's still the same.
> 
> Anyone using 2 monitors have this problem?


Maybe try this test to check if you have frame skipping http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> That is false - considering i just mounted mine on a vesa mount last night...


Check Mate!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Guys this monitor isn't vesa mount capable..check the product page.


It is, they have bad description on a page. In any case, someone please, measure it


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Same. I'm wondering if I can 'hang' the stand off the back edge of my desk a little?


You mean same dimensions ??? 24cm and 20cm ? Lol, this would be a coincidence


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You mean same dimensions ??? 24cm and 20cm ? Lol, this would be a coincidence


The Acer product page says 27cm for the depth.


----------



## mikesgt

Just pulled the trigger on a xb271hu off Amazon, and will compare to my pg279q (which is for the most part defect free). I am hearing some people are receiving bad Acer panels as well?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a xb271hu off Amazon, and will compare to my pg279q (which is for the most part defect free). I am hearing some people are receiving bad Acer panels as well?


Yes, there were some "bad panels"- mostly dead pixel here or there or dust, but MUCH MUCH less than PGs. I think here you need luck to score bad one while with ASUS you need luck to score good one.

There will always be bad panels for every monitor model. Question is- is is exeption or is it rule (like with PG)? That's important thing to realize.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> The Acer product page says 27cm for the depth.


Uff, that's pretty deep. Ok so base is 27 deep, do we know how far is the panel from the end ? Asus is 20cm.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yes, there were some "bad panels"- mostly dead pixel here or there or dust, but MUCH MUCH less than PGs. I think here you need luck to score bad one while with ASUS you need luck to score good one.
> 
> There will always be bad panels for every monitor model. Question is- is is exeption or is it rule (like with PG)? That's important thing to realize.


so bad pixels is the main issue with the Acer?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> so bad pixels is the main issue with the Acer?


At least uniformity and BLB seems much better. For dead pixels it is always a lottery. Some people complained on yellowish tint but it was covering the whole panel and maybe could be tweaked with calibration. PG279 suffers from 1/3 top of the screen yellow and this can't be calibrated. Glow will be +/- the same but here majority have silver glow which is far better than orange glow lot of PGs have. Most likely caused by corner bleed.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> At least uniformity and BLB seems much better. For dead pixels it is always a lottery. Some people complained on yellowish tint but it was covering the whole panel and maybe could be tweaked with calibration. PG279 suffers from 1/3 top of the screen yellow and this can't be calibrated. Glow will be +/- the same but here majority have silver glow which is far better than orange glow lot of PGs have. Most likely caused by corner bleed.


Glow is reported to also be smaller than on PG. But BLB, glow and uniformity seems so far to be much better than on PG.

Dead pixels, stuck pixels is a lottery. But they can go away after several days/hours of running games or special program. Not guarantee but it is possible.

I will order 2 XBs at once to increase my chaces for good one. Seperate orders so I can return one without hassle after testing.

Still waiting for refund for PG, but I think I will get it before 18.12 (I hope).


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It is, they have bad description on a page. In any case, someone please, measure it


My bad, they changed it to yes now. It was not compatible a week or 2 ago.


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Same. I'm wondering if I can 'hang' the stand off the back edge of my desk a little?


I was having space problems as well and ended up with one of these. It was in my price range and has worked great so far. I bought it when I only had one monitor (bc I knew I was getting a second one) and it even worked good for just one.

http://www.amazon.com/VIVO-STAND-V002-Monitor-Adjustable-Screens/dp/B009S750LA/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1449756961&sr=1-1&keywords=dual+monitor+mount


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Glow is reported to also be smaller than on PG. But BLB, glow and uniformity seems so far to be much better than on PG.


Really? I read the opposite, and the glow on both my PG were pretty bad. Maybe it's just a lottery aswell.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gzboli*
> 
> A few thoughts:
> Does this happen with only the xb271 plugged in?
> Same effect at 120hz?
> Does setting the overdrive to 'off' help? (Fast monitors exaggerate 24fps panning judder, slow monitors hide it with blur)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I would suggest to make Acer as a primary monitor, eventually unplug the Korean one and test if it work correctly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I would suggest to make Acer as a primary monitor, eventually unplug the Korean one and test if it work correctly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Maybe try this test to check if you have frame skipping http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping


Will try these once I get home from work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Same. I'm wondering if I can 'hang' the stand off the back edge of my desk a little?


That's what I did. I hang the stand about 1/2 or 2/3 of the black portion at the back of my desk. Otherwise, it would be too close to my face. (Still closer to my face than with Korean monitor but much better than before.)


----------



## RedM00N

Managed to order one(it said 1 left, still says one left







) Hope I got it in time







Tho they dont have an estimated delivery date, worried bout that


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Really? I read the opposite, and the glow on both my PG were pretty bad. Maybe it's just a lottery aswell.


Well, he said it is bad on PG and much better on XB271







Check images in gallery and you will see. I'm watching this thread from the beginning and majority of XB271 posted here looks very good. PG279Q thread is opposite. Majority of them sucks badly and only few of them are good. Maybe I saw 2 or 3 acceptable.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, he said it is bad on PG and much better on XB271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check images in gallery and you will see. I'm watching this thread from the beginning and majority of XB271 posted here looks very good. PG279Q thread is opposite. Majority of them sucks badly and only few of them are good. Maybe I saw 2 or 3 acceptable.


You're right, I misread. My bad


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Managed to order one(it said 1 left, still says one left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Hope I got it in time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tho they dont have an estimated delivery date, worried bout that


from Amazon? It said one left for me too, but it seemed like my order went through.


----------



## SgtBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Guys this monitor isn't vesa mount capable..check the product page.


It says VESA capable here: http://www.acer.ca/ac/en/CA/press/2015/170701

"An ergonomically-designed stand provides tilt from -5 to 35 degrees, swivel from +/- 30 degrees, pivot and height adjustment up to 5.9 inches, enabling customers to find the most optimum viewing position. A quick release design easily disconnects the display from the stand for VESA wall mounting."


----------



## Benny89

Can't wait to grab one!







Days can't go any slower right now. ME AND MO MONEY are ready!

This thin bezel design really gets me more and more. It is simillar to my 24" Eizo which also has super slim bezels and thick bottom for controls and it looks great while gaming.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> from Amazon? It said one left for me too, but it seemed like my order went through.


Yeah from Amazon. I just have delivery date pending right now. It's ok if I missed it, at least my order is already in for the next batch


----------



## SgtBlack

Ordered mine yesterday just received confirmation that the monitor is sent, hopefully I can pick it up tomorrow before the weekend.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Yeah from Amazon. I just have delivery date pending right now. It's ok if I missed it, at least my order is already in for the next batch


unless we ordered at the exact same time, I think we should both be good if it went through


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> unless we ordered at the exact same time, I think we should both be good if it went through


30 min between you posting you bought it, and me posting I bought it right after I ordered it.

Says preparing for shipment now , expected to ship Dec 11. Guess I managed somehow


----------



## mo0sic

So I received my new replacement from Amazon.... After four tries (2 asus 2 acer) I have finally found the holy grail. No BLB and NO dead pixels, as well as NO uniformity issues. Thank the Acer gods for this deliverance!


----------



## Benny89

My local retailer just wrote that in the middle of next week they should have it available for ordering and should start shipping in friday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> So I received my new replacement from Amazon.... After four tries (2 asus 2 acer) I have finally found the holy grail. No BLB and NO dead pixels, as well as NO uniformity issues. Thank the Acer gods for this deliverance!


Congrats







I am glad that you made it









My PG refund should also be done by monday so I will be able to buy 2 XB271HUs. Just in case


----------



## Malinkadink

Wonder how long until these become available at my local microcenter so i dont have to wait for shipping and returns if i get duds


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> 30 min between you posting you bought it, and me posting I bought it right after I ordered it.
> 
> Says preparing for shipment now , expected to ship Dec 11. Guess I managed somehow


mine just says preparing to ship now, but I do not see a date on the expected ship date?


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My local retailer just wrote that in the middle of next week they should have it available for ordering and should start shipping in friday.
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that you made it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PG refund should also be done by monday so I will be able to buy 2 XB271HUs. Just in case


Thanks homie, hope you get an even better one than me!


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> mine just says preparing to ship now, but I do not see a date on the expected ship date?


Apparently the date is when it will ship from their warehouse, and I'll be getting it on Monday. You can see when your's ships from the factory by clicking on the tracking info, and the delivery date right above the "Preparing for shipment"


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Apparently the date is when it will ship from their warehouse, and I'll be getting it on Monday. You can see when your's ships from the factory by clicking on the tracking info, and the delivery date right above the "Preparing for shipment"


I did that and it said delivery date pending.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My local retailer just wrote that in the middle of next week they should have it available for ordering and should start shipping in friday.
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that you made it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PG refund should also be done by monday so I will be able to buy 2 XB271HUs. Just in case


Komputronik ? If so it wants me to order from them again







Keep one for me







On 14th I'm sending back PG279Q... Only the postage is expensive, 17 euro


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Komputronik ? If so it wants me to order from them again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep one for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 14th I'm sending back PG279Q... Only the postage is expensive, 17 euro


No, its X-kom.pl

Komputronik according to Acer-Poland will have them in January. X-kom is only one who will get them in Poland before Christmas.


----------



## Trax416

I am going to be honest about this. I was in the market for new 1440p freesync/gsync monitors for a setup I am building in my new house. Which will include a few different PC's for gaming (brother/gf).

I picked up this monitor for myself, the BenQ XL2730Z and have my older 1440p Korean monitor on the third setup until I figure out which monitor to buy for that one.

Out of the box this monitor looked superior to the BenQ XL2730Z (out of the box) but worse than the Korean IPS monitor. Once calibrated, the Acer was not as accurate as the BenQ XL2730Z, but the quality of the panel was better (TN vs IPS).

Once I used it for a while, I have sent it back, and will be ordering another BenQ XL2730Z .

Everything about the BenQ, from the stand, menu options, and performance was better. The only thing that was worse, was the TN panel. My 1440p Korean monitor, still has a superior panel to both.

IMO it was not worth the difference in price. Not even close. I could buy a BenQ on sale + a 1440p Korean monitor for the cost of this Acer.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> I am going to be honest about this. I was in the market for new 1440p freesync monitors for a setup I am building in my new house. Which will include a few different PC's for gaming (brother/gf).
> 
> I picked up this monitor for myself, the BenQ XL2730Z and have my older 1440p Korean monitor on the third setup until I figure out which monitor to buy for that one.
> 
> Out of the box this monitor looked superior to the BenQ XL2730Z (out of the box) but worse than the Korean IPS monitor. Once calibrated, the Acer was not as accurate as the BenQ XL2730Z, but the quality of the panel was better (TN vs IPS).
> 
> Once I used it for a while, I have sent it back, and will be ordering another BenQ XL2730Z .
> 
> Everything about the BenQ, from the stand, menu options, and performance was better. The only thing that was worse, was the TN panel. My 1440p Korean monitor, still has a superior panel to both.
> 
> IMO it was not worth the difference in price. Not even close. I could buy a BenQ on sale + a 1440p Korean monitor for the cost of this Acer.


The XB271HU is also not freesync so I'm not sure why you tried it in the first place. And I certainly don't understand the comment about the BenQ TN panel being more accurate, whatever that means. Color shift will destroy any notion of accuracy. Washed colors commonly present in TN panel notwithstanding.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> I am going to be honest about this. I was in the market for new 1440p freesync monitors for a setup I am building in my new house. Which will include a few different PC's for gaming (brother/gf).
> 
> I picked up this monitor for myself, the BenQ XL2730Z and have my older 1440p Korean monitor on the third setup until I figure out which monitor to buy for that one.
> 
> Out of the box this monitor looked superior to the BenQ XL2730Z (out of the box) but worse than the Korean IPS monitor. Once calibrated, the Acer was not as accurate as the BenQ XL2730Z, but the quality of the panel was better (TN vs IPS).
> 
> Once I used it for a while, I have sent it back, and will be ordering another BenQ XL2730Z .
> 
> Everything about the BenQ, from the stand, menu options, and performance was better. The only thing that was worse, was the TN panel. My 1440p Korean monitor, still has a superior panel to both.
> 
> IMO it was not worth the difference in price. Not even close. I could buy a BenQ on sale + a 1440p Korean monitor for the cost of this Acer.


Well, ok. Color accuracy TN being better than IPS is something new to me but each to his own. I would understand saying that one prefer TN due to lack of glow and BLB (valid points), but image/color accuracy is imo IPS. But what suits you best







.

Btw. what panel does BenQ XL2730Z have? Also AUO one? It is 144Hz 1440p TN so I guess that would be same as PG278Q, right?

Can anyone meassure for me space between red legs of the stand? Thanks!


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> I am going to be honest about this. I was in the market for new 1440p freesync/gsync monitors for a setup I am building in my new house. Which will include a few different PC's for gaming (brother/gf).
> 
> I picked up this monitor for myself, the BenQ XL2730Z and have my older 1440p Korean monitor on the third setup until I figure out which monitor to buy for that one.
> 
> Out of the box this monitor looked superior to the BenQ XL2730Z (out of the box) but worse than the Korean IPS monitor. Once calibrated, the Acer was not as accurate as the BenQ XL2730Z, but the quality of the panel was better (TN vs IPS).
> 
> Once I used it for a while, I have sent it back, and will be ordering another BenQ XL2730Z .
> 
> Everything about the BenQ, from the stand, menu options, and performance was better. The only thing that was worse, was the TN panel. *My 1440p Korean monitor, still has a superior panel to both.*
> 
> IMO it was not worth the difference in price. Not even close. I could buy a BenQ on sale + a 1440p Korean monitor for the cost of this Acer.


Lol...uhhh no bro do you even PWM? I don't even.


----------



## Trax416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> The XB271HU is also not freesync so I'm not sure why you tried it in the first place. And I certainly don't understand the comment about the BenQ TN panel being more accurate, whatever that means. Color shift will destroy any notion of accuracy. Washed colors commonly present in TN panel notwithstanding.


I am talking about any Async, forgot to type gsync along with freesync, my mistake.

What is there not to understand about accuracy of colors on a panel? The Acer IPS panel had a superior look to it, as all IPS panels do when standing next to a TN panel. TN panels have a distinct look that goes beyond just the color reproduction.

Perhaps there is more information about Acer's IPS panel, but it's clear to me it's a bottom of the barrel panel. It's color reproduction once calibrated didn't match that of the Korean IPS (calibrated), or the BenQ ( high end TN - once calibrated). It also had yellow light bleed. So perhaps I just got a junk panel and should have returned it no matter what. The stand also had less options, moved around the desk easier and wobbled more than the BenQ.

The BenQ looked like complete dog**** out of the box, unusable, but had the ability to calibrate it down to RGB (which was needed). I would also not recommend that monitor if it wasn't for this fact.

In the end, I simply gave my opinion. As I stated, perhaps I just got a messed up one, but I don't want to bother trying another for the price. I am lucky enough to have options when choosing hardware (Two GTX 970's and one R9 390). I understand most people don't, and I also understand Gsync comes with a premium thanks to Nvidia.

Just giving me opinion.


----------



## Trax416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Lol...uhhh no bro do you even PWM? I don't even.


Not for gaming, but without a doubt it's superior for color accuracy/reproduction. Not even close. As I said, perhaps the one I got from Acer was junk, and should have been returned for a proper one. I didn't bother checking or caring.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Wonder how long until these become available at my local microcenter so i dont have to wait for shipping and returns if i get duds


Yeah, I'm hoping my local Fry's gets these in so I can just drive down to the store if I need to return it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> No, its X-kom.pl
> 
> Komputronik according to Acer-Poland will have them in January. X-kom is only one who will get them in Poland before Christmas.


Ah, damn







Then I must wait a littler bit longer. I think I try another two PGs, my retailers should get around 30 on stock next week so I really hope this time it will be October models. Unfortunately seems this will not be a guarantee that I will get a good one, however I think chances are much bigger that with September panels









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> The XB271HU is also not freesync so I'm not sure why you tried it in the first place. And I certainly don't understand the comment about the BenQ TN panel being more accurate, whatever that means. Color shift will destroy any notion of accuracy. Washed colors commonly present in TN panel notwithstanding.


I agree, TN panels are far away from IPS color accuracy and I'm not talking about gama and color shift. I had PG278Q and it was horrible. Use TN for 27" panels is a barbarism. For games OK, but for work no way...


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, ok. Color accuracy TN being better than IPS is something new to me but each to his own. I would understand saying that one prefer TN due to lack of glow and BLB (valid points), but image/color accuracy is imo IPS. But what suits you best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Btw. what panel does BenQ XL2730Z have? Also AUO one? It is 144Hz 1440p TN so I guess that would be same as PG278Q, right?
> 
> *Can anyone meassure for me space between red legs of the stand? Thanks!*


If no one answers this by Monday night in the US, I'll give ya the numbers.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> If no one answers this by Monday night in the US, I'll give ya the numbers.


Please measure also this:


----------



## Dryst

what do you think guys?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think guys?


Can I add you on steam?


----------



## enkur

Here are the approx measurement


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Can I add you on steam?


sure thing!

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dryst08/


----------



## Darkryan123

Quick update
I was complaining about a yellowish tint to all my colors the other day, and it still seems to have it a bit. But I think this seems to be the best I can get it to.
I think the whitest white I can get with it is with the "cool" setting but I think it looks decent to how it looked when i first got it.
Left is my old monitor(pretty ****ty) Right is the acer


----------



## mo0sic

So I spoke to soon, the lower right of my monitor does have BLB (of course). So I am not sure if I should keep it, or try yet again for my 5th time. Everything else is great, no dead pixel or uniformity issue.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> So I spoke to soon, the lower right of my monitor does have BLB (of course). So I am not sure if I should keep it, or try yet again for my 5th time. Everything else is great, no dead pixel or uniformity issue.
> 
> Any thoughts?


that looks very minimal, i wouldn't if i were you.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> So I spoke to soon, the lower right of my monitor does have BLB (of course). So I am not sure if I should keep it, or try yet again for my 5th time. Everything else is great, no dead pixel or uniformity issue.
> 
> Any thoughts?


If you are not happy with this then you will not be happy with any new panels coming out.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> If you are not happy with this then you will not be happy with any new panels coming out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> that looks very minimal, i wouldn't if i were you.


Haha noted, thanks guys. It's more of a peace of mind kind of thing, I personally think it's great. Thanks for the confirmations.


----------



## RedM00N

Looks like the picture is still a bit over-exposed(at least to me) so hard to tell how noticeable it really is, but If you cant notice it in normal use(or if you can, if it doesnt bother you), I'd say its a keeper.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gzboli*
> 
> A few thoughts:
> Does this happen with only the xb271 plugged in?
> Same effect at 120hz?
> Does setting the overdrive to 'off' help? (Fast monitors exaggerate 24fps panning judder, slow monitors hide it with blur)


Thank you!!! Turning off overdrive (OD) does the trick! Now, the jumping is nearly non-existent (or very very minor) compares to my Korean monitor. It's funny watching a video and changing the OD settings (live) just to see the jump going from none (off) to jumpy (Normal) to SUPER jumpy (Extreme).

*What exactly does overdrive do?* I have it off with 144 Hz and everything seems the same except for that jumpiness in video.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Maybe try this test to check if you have frame skipping http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping


I fix the jump problem by turning off overdrive. However, should I be worry if I get imperfect sync in FF? (see pic below)

Only XB271HU was connected and at 144 Hz.
IE: http://imgur.com/7yrycPJ
FF: http://imgur.com/XtpE1EH


----------



## Teiji

In stock at Amazon!! 10 left!! Gogogo

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-XB271HU-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B0173PEX20/ref=sr_1_5?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1448043762&sr=1-5&keywords=XB271HU


----------



## KJZ87

was just ready to go in cart but out of stock!


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> was just ready to go in cart but out of stock!


Keep refreshing the page if it does that. It alternates between its inventory for me. Right now, it shows 2 left and also OOS if I keep refreshing.


----------



## Adajer

PREPARE, FOR TOTAL DOMINATION!! da da da dun dun dun da da da dun dun dun dun YEAH!

old PG279q here, sept model, piece of garbagio


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Got my XB271HU today, behold


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



THE UNIFORMITY!!!!!


Their is NO BLB. This is all IPS glow. It is very similar to my PB278Q which I am used to, but a little bit better.




My crappy s5 camera doesnt do the uniformity justice, but it is ALL one color. definitely a keeper. NO BLB. minor IPS glow that is white and not golden shower yellow. No dead pixels, No dust.

Waiting for it to be on for 30min so I can calibrate it.
I was kinda sad that I had to assemble it, but the box is much smaller because of it. You can turn the obnoxious blue power LED completely off(this is amazing!). I actually like the stand, I wish the red was green or black, but I have a feeling it will grow on me.

Really happy with it off first impressions. Ill be back more after calibration. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Keep refreshing the page if it does that. It alternates between its inventory for me. Right now, it shows 2 left and also OOS if I keep refreshing.


It is not working. So close yet soo far.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> It is not working. So close yet soo far.


Oh well. Next time! xD

I placed another order this morning but still no delivery date yet or processing.


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Oh well. Next time! xD
> 
> I placed another order this morning but still no delivery date yet or processing.


Only if I knew when that will be. It seems random times when Amazon releases them, and they sell out within minutes. Leaving no margin for error.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> Only if I knew when that will be. It seems random times when Amazon releases them, and they sell out within minutes. Leaving no margin for error.


Some people have mentioned it before. Register for email or sms notification at http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/monitors/acer/

It's not 100% accurate but definitely better than Amazon notification.


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Some people have mentioned it before. Register for email or sms notification at http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/monitors/acer/
> 
> It's not 100% accurate but definitely better than Amazon notification.


I did create an account on there but I am still a slowpoke.









I will not be able to open it until Christmas so I should have a shot in getting one soon.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> PREPARE, FOR TOTAL DOMINATION!! da da da dun dun dun da da da dun dun dun dun YEAH!
> 
> old PG279q here, sept model, piece of garbagio
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my XB271HU today, behold
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> THE UNIFORMITY!!!!!
> 
> 
> Their is NO BLB. This is all IPS glow. It is very similar to my PB278Q which I am used to, but a little bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My crappy s5 camera doesnt do the uniformity justice, but it is ALL one color. definitely a keeper. NO BLB. minor IPS glow that is white and not golden shower yellow. No dead pixels, No dust.
> 
> Waiting for it to be on for 30min so I can calibrate it.
> I was kinda sad that I had to assemble it, but the box is much smaller because of it. You can turn the obnoxious blue power LED completely off(this is amazing!). I actually like the stand, I wish the red was green or black, but I have a feeling it will grow on me.
> 
> Really happy with it off first impressions. Ill be back more after calibration. Probably tomorrow.


Nice so your happy with it over the PG?


----------



## Adajer

so far, yes.
when i turned on the PG279q first time. I knew immediately it was a turd.

This one seems pretty sweet so far. If I didn't like it, I would try another xb271hu. But this one is good enough. Like I said,ips glow could be better. I have seen some of you guys with like just a tad of glow in bottom right. but I can live with it.


----------



## gzboli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> *What exactly does overdrive do?* I have it off with 144 Hz and everything seems the same except for that jumpiness in video.


Glad to hear it worked, kind of a long-shot guess. Overdrive reduces pixel response time, resulting in a sharper, clearing image of fast moving objects. Check out this site and toggle between Off and Normal: http://testufo.com/#test=chase

You should leave it on Normal for games. Try more TV shows and movies with Normal, then Off, and see what looks better. Anime in particular can look bad because of some tricks they use to redraw at less than 24 fps.


----------



## exzacklyright

Take 2 from amazon, first had a dead pixel.

Box came in horrid condition.. got me worried. No dead pixels. Not sure about BLB but it looks okay.

I took a video of the BLB at different angles and distance.

Panel is still yellowish though. Any ideas?

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipPL49_c7BlV5_OQF05jz_ofPgBVtB_ERAm8Bi2fiWG8GrfCSZiSa_hgQvuftXxTvQ?key=TVRRbl9KMjRvbHNiQllocW1PTG9XellWRXBwY0R3


----------



## gzboli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Take 2 from amazon, first had a dead pixel.
> 
> Box came in horrid condition.. got me worried. No dead pixels. Not sure about BLB but it looks okay.
> 
> I took a video of the BLB at different angles and distance.
> 
> Panel is still yellowish though. Any ideas?
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipPL49_c7BlV5_OQF05jz_ofPgBVtB_ERAm8Bi2fiWG8GrfCSZiSa_hgQvuftXxTvQ?key=TVRRbl9KMjRvbHNiQllocW1PTG9XellWRXBwY0R3


Set the Color Management to User. Then set the Color Temp to User and press right again to access RGB control. Set R and G to 90, leave B at 100.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> so far, yes.
> when i turned on the PG279q first time. I knew immediately it was a turd.
> 
> This one seems pretty sweet so far. If I didn't like it, I would try another xb271hu. But this one is good enough. Like I said,ips glow could be better. I have seen some of you guys with like just a tad of glow in bottom right. but I can live with it.


How about the bottom bezel where it says predator, do you find it distracting over the asus where it has small bezel all around unlike the acer where it's only slim on top, left, and right. Also hows the stand look to you in person, is the red too flashy?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> PREPARE, FOR TOTAL DOMINATION!! da da da dun dun dun da da da dun dun dun dun YEAH!
> 
> old PG279q here, sept model, piece of garbagio
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my XB271HU today, behold
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> THE UNIFORMITY!!!!!
> 
> 
> Their is NO BLB. This is all IPS glow. It is very similar to my PB278Q which I am used to, but a little bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My crappy s5 camera doesnt do the uniformity justice, but it is ALL one color. definitely a keeper. NO BLB. minor IPS glow that is white and not golden shower yellow. No dead pixels, No dust.
> 
> Waiting for it to be on for 30min so I can calibrate it.
> I was kinda sad that I had to assemble it, but the box is much smaller because of it. You can turn the obnoxious blue power LED completely off(this is amazing!). I actually like the stand, I wish the red was green or black, but I have a feeling it will grow on me.
> 
> Really happy with it off first impressions. Ill be back more after calibration. Probably tomorrow.


Ok, i think i'm sold. Now i have to find it in stock somewhere.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Take 2 from amazon, first had a dead pixel.
> 
> Box came in horrid condition.. got me worried. No dead pixels. Not sure about BLB but it looks okay.
> 
> I took a video of the BLB at different angles and distance.
> 
> Panel is still yellowish though. Any ideas?
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipPL49_c7BlV5_OQF05jz_ofPgBVtB_ERAm8Bi2fiWG8GrfCSZiSa_hgQvuftXxTvQ?key=TVRRbl9KMjRvbHNiQllocW1PTG9XellWRXBwY0R3


That white on the right side monitor, which monitor is that?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gzboli*
> 
> Set the Color Management to User. Then set the Color Temp to User and press right again to access RGB control. Set R and G to 90, leave B at 100.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> That white on the right side monitor, which monitor is that?


Woops.. was changing the "6 axis color" .

Here are what your settings look like: https://goo.gl/photos/aC27siUp48BRrGsN7 the monitor on the right is my Benq BL2710PT (1440p IPS 60hz).

Here are the settings posted earlier in the thread: 95,87,99.

https://goo.gl/photos/RnLqxqmJ9tjsbGqU8 way too much red!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Woops.. was changing the "6 axis color" .
> 
> Here are what your settings look like: https://goo.gl/photos/aC27siUp48BRrGsN7 the monitor on the right is my Benq BL2710PT (1440p IPS 60hz).
> 
> Here are the settings posted earlier in the thread: 95,87,99.
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/RnLqxqmJ9tjsbGqU8 way too much red!


Ah ok. Yeah the white looks much better the one that's not the red one, but I'm not a picky person I just game lol.


----------



## exzacklyright

I mean it looks pretty damn good with sRGB on... but (Once in sRGB mode your monitor may not be able to show colors which are outside of sRGB color-space which is why sRGB is not the default mode).

Thoughts on this BLB / IPS Glow?

https://goo.gl/photos/eKRYKYsDnGVExy8V9

Other note... how do I get Gsync to appear in the nvidia control panel? And how do I enable 144Hz?


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> How about the bottom bezel where it says predator, do you find it distracting over the asus where it has small bezel all around unlike the acer where it's only slim on top, left, and right. Also hows the stand look to you in person, is the red too flashy?


Well. I generally am on pc in a dark room. right now only lights are from my monitor. I do cant see the red from the stand unless I focus on it. It is a dark red, not as bright as it looks online.
I didnt like the logo at first, I still kinda dont, but it doesnt distract me at all. The blue power light was my biggest concern, but you can totally disable it.

I will be playing it solid for next couple of weeks to see if my BLB reduces any like that other guy's did.

Also, the bezels on this are so much thinner than the pg279q. The logo is the only con about the build of monitor so far.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Thoughts on this BLB / IPS Glow?
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/eKRYKYsDnGVExy8V9


You're showing the monitor at an angle, can't tell how bad it is because what's on your photo is perfectly normal.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gzboli*
> 
> Glad to hear it worked, kind of a long-shot guess. Overdrive reduces pixel response time, resulting in a sharper, clearing image of fast moving objects. Check out this site and toggle between Off and Normal: http://testufo.com/#test=chase
> 
> You should leave it on Normal for games. Try more TV shows and movies with Normal, then Off, and see what looks better. Anime in particular can look bad because of some tricks they use to redraw at less than 24 fps.


Got sync failure for the testufo in Firefox, passed in IE (72 fps). No changes (that I can see) from changing OD to OFF/Normal. Oh well, I'm not too worried about it, since the jumpiness is fixed. I'm happy!

I'll leave a preset with OD at Normal just for game. Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Other note... how do I get Gsync to appear in the nvidia control panel? And how do I enable 144Hz?


Open Nvidia Control Panel (type in Start). Click "Change Resolution" and select refresh rate to 144 Hz. For Gsync, click "Setup G-SYNC" and check Enable G-SYNC (select enable for fullscreen or windowed+fullscreen is up to you).


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Got sync failure for the testufo in Firefox, passed in IE (72 fps). No changes (that I can see) from changing OD to OFF/Normal. Oh well, I'm not too worried about it, since the jumpiness is fixed. I'm happy!


That's not really a fix though, since without overdrive the panel is just too slow to handle a high refresh rate, so you'll get ghosting instead.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> That's not really a fix though, since without overdrive the panel is just too slow to handle a high refresh rate, so you'll get ghosting instead.


I have preset 1 for general usage/web, preset 2 for gaming, and preset 3 for videos/movies. I'll just turn OD off for preset 3 (and OD at Normal for preset 1 & 2), so I won't get jumpiness when watching videos.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> I have preset 1 for general usage/web, preset 2 for gaming, and preset 3 for videos/movies. I'll just turn OD off for preset 3 (and OD at Normal for preset 1 & 2), so I won't get jumpiness.


Great idea. I guess the problem comes from the 24fps that videos run at, and disabling overdrive helps with that due to the blur it introduces. I'm going to try this when I get mine. Is the result the same at both 60 and 144Hz?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Great idea. I guess the problem comes from the 24fps that videos run at, and disabling overdrive helps with that due to the blur it introduces. I'm going to try this when I get mine. Is the result the same at both 60 and 144Hz?


Yep, same results at 60, 120, or 144 Hz.. Also doesn't matter if single or multi-monitor.


----------



## Ryzone

My refund from the PG I bought from amazon finally went through. Now to camp the amazon order page


----------



## Oogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Guys this monitor isn't vesa mount capable..check the product page.


Also can confirm this is definitely Vesa compatible... Been mounted on my desk for a few weeks.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> My refund from the PG I bought from amazon finally went through. Now to camp the amazon order page


How long did it take Amazon to comp you after they received the monitor back? I'm in the same boat. Sent back the Asus for refund and plan on purchasing the Acer once they credit my account.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> How long did it take Amazon to comp you after they received the monitor back? I'm in the same boat. Sent back the Asus for refund and plan on purchasing the Acer once they credit my account.


Lets see my package got their Monday morning at 10am PST. The refund email came Tuesday morning. The money showed up in my bank account 8:30pm PST Thursday (Today)


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Lets see my package got their Monday morning at 10am PST. The refund email came Tuesday morning. The money showed up in my bank account 8:30pm PST Thursday (Today)


Ok, cool, that's fast. Hopefully, I have better luck with the Acer once I get it!


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> You're showing the monitor at an angle, can't tell how bad it is because what's on your photo is perfectly normal.


Its a video haha! Hit play









Uploaded it here too: https://vid.me/6Jbk

How does the calibration look here? http://imgur.com/a/ZiyKQ Predator is on the left.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Ok, cool, that's fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Its a video haha! Hit play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the calibration look here? http://imgur.com/a/ZiyKQ Predator is on the left.


Which monitor is the one on the right? Because I think that one looks better? Also, that's a nice looking background. Where did you get it? I want that as my wallpaper. LOL.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Ok, cool, that's fast.
> Which monitor is the one on the right? Because I think that one looks better? Also, that's a nice looking background. Where did you get it? I want that as my wallpaper. LOL.


Yeah the benq 2710PT seems more vibrant. Not sure how to get the Predator that way.

http://i.imgur.com/velvbGx.jpg Here's the wallpaper.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Yeah the benq 2710PT seems more vibrant. Not sure how to get the Predator that way.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/velvbGx.jpg Here's the wallpaper.


Yup, more vibrant, that's it. But the Acer one still looks nice. Thanks for the wallpaper!









Oh, for the whites, is it the same setup - BenQ on the right and Acer on the left? Anyway you can get the white to look like the BenQ one?


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Yeah the benq 2710PT seems more vibrant. Not sure how to get the Predator that way.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/velvbGx.jpg Here's the wallpaper.


Hey, you're u/SupaZT from Reddit right? Saw your post on r/monitors and here as well, and realized it was the same person.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Open Nvidia Control Panel (type in Start). Click "Change Resolution" and select refresh rate to 144 Hz. For Gsync, click "Setup G-SYNC" and check Enable G-SYNC (select enable for fullscreen or windowed+fullscreen is up to you).


Yeah the problem is I only see 120 Hz... Does DP not support 144Hz or something? Or does the gtx 670 not support it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Hey, you're u/SupaZT from Reddit right? Saw your post on r/monitors and here as well, and realized it was the same person.


yeppp haha!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Yup, more vibrant, that's it. But the Acer one still looks nice. Thanks for the wallpaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, for the whites, is it the same setup - BenQ on the right and Acer on the left? Anyway you can get the white to look like the BenQ one?


I actually turned up the digital vibrance to 60% in the nvidia control panel and it helped a bit... I turned the brightness up to 60 from 40 as well. Seems to look better. I don't know how people use such low brightness to be honest.


----------



## gzboli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Woops.. was changing the "6 axis color" .
> 
> Here are what your settings look like: https://goo.gl/photos/aC27siUp48BRrGsN7 the monitor on the right is my Benq BL2710PT (1440p IPS 60hz).
> 
> Here are the settings posted earlier in the thread: 95,87,99.
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/RnLqxqmJ9tjsbGqU8 way too much red!


Interesting, each monitor may need to be tweaked to different settings. Also, you might make sure there isn't an color profile still enabled that you made for a previous monitor.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Yeah the problem is I only see 120 Hz... Does DP not support 144Hz or something? Or does the gtx 670 not support it?
> yeppp haha!


Don't quote me on this but I think the older GTX cards will only support 120Hz


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Its a video haha! Hit play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded it here too: https://vid.me/6Jbk
> 
> How does the calibration look here? http://imgur.com/a/ZiyKQ Predator is on the left.


That's still at an angle. You need to take a photo/video of the screen dead center and a few meters away to show backlight bleed.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> That's still at an angle. You need to take a photo/video of the screen dead center and a few meters away to show backlight bleed.


take 2... http://imgur.com/a/nf3Bj


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> take 2... http://imgur.com/a/nf3Bj


Can see a few bleed spots but the picture is way overexposed, so I imagine it's not too bad. Do you notice these bleed spots during normal use?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think guys?


Isn't that constant flickering distracting ?









Look at this









http://lightpack.tv/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Here are the approx measurement


Thx. This means that I would have a display 4cm closer in front my eyes than PG249Q. Asus is only 20cm. Damn!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> So I spoke to soon, the lower right of my monitor does have BLB (of course). So I am not sure if I should keep it, or try yet again for my 5th time. Everything else is great, no dead pixel or uniformity issue.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Are you sure it is not glow, what distance did you take a photo from? Would recommend at least 2 - 3m. But otherwise it looks great...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> PREPARE, FOR TOTAL DOMINATION!! da da da dun dun dun da da da dun dun dun dun YEAH!
> 
> old PG279q here, sept model, piece of garbagio
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my XB271HU today, behold
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> THE UNIFORMITY!!!!!
> 
> 
> Their is NO BLB. This is all IPS glow. It is very similar to my PB278Q which I am used to, but a little bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My crappy s5 camera doesnt do the uniformity justice, but it is ALL one color. definitely a keeper. NO BLB. minor IPS glow that is white and not golden shower yellow. No dead pixels, No dust.
> 
> Waiting for it to be on for 30min so I can calibrate it.
> I was kinda sad that I had to assemble it, but the box is much smaller because of it. You can turn the obnoxious blue power LED completely off(this is amazing!). I actually like the stand, I wish the red was green or black, but I have a feeling it will grow on me.
> 
> Really happy with it off first impressions. Ill be back more after calibration. Probably tomorrow.


Congrats. This is how the screen should look like. I had 2 PGs with same crap uniformity as you. Both September craps. I think I will try one more and if it fails again I'm definitely going into this one. But looking at yours I don't know if I want to try another PG









Btw, that IPS glow is great. You can hardly get better. The glow is always more visible at right side, especially bottom right corner. This is how technology works and with such big display it is not possible eliminate without polarizers. Don't believe others have better it always matter how the photo have been taken - distance, angle, etc. Envy


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thx. This means that I would have a display 4cm closer in front my eyes than PG249Q. Asus is only 20cm. Damn!


Come on, misiak. I can buy simple decent desk for like 30 euro with any size I want. I just go to local guy, tell him meassures and I have desk next week in my apartment. Just order deeper desk, like 10 cm deeper and you are set







. Or just buy VESA mount, it is not expensive, if 4 cm is that much for you.

I will also change desk to 15 cm deeper (and black color) to sit little further from 27" screen, but that when I finally score perfect panel


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I mean it looks pretty damn good with sRGB on... but (Once in sRGB mode your monitor may not be able to show colors which are outside of sRGB color-space which is why sRGB is not the default mode).
> 
> Thoughts on this BLB / IPS Glow?
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/eKRYKYsDnGVExy8V9
> 
> Other note... how do I get Gsync to appear in the nvidia control panel? And how do I enable 144Hz?


This is very normal. From angles you will see always much glow. Gsync appears automatically but sometimes you need to restart the computer to detect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> Well. I generally am on pc in a dark room. right now only lights are from my monitor. I do cant see the red from the stand unless I focus on it. It is a dark red, not as bright as it looks online.
> I didnt like the logo at first, I still kinda dont, but it doesnt distract me at all. The blue power light was my biggest concern, but you can totally disable it.
> 
> I will be playing it solid for next couple of weeks to see if my BLB reduces any like that other guy's did.
> 
> Also, the bezels on this are so much thinner than the pg279q. The logo is the only con about the build of monitor so far.


Sorry but what backlight bleeding you are talking about ? I can't see any! There is only IPS glow. This would be definitely a keeper for me so if you want you can sell it to me


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Got sync failure for the testufo in Firefox, passed in IE (72 fps). No changes (that I can see) from changing OD to OFF/Normal. Oh well, I'm not too worried about it, since the jumpiness is fixed. I'm happy!
> 
> I'll leave a preset with OD at Normal just for game. Thanks!


IE is crap, use Chrome


----------



## Ryzone

Yeah I'll be ordering this Ergotech Freedom Arm to replace the stand on the Acer lol. I was going to get a monitor arm anyway so I can free up space on desk. I also like to pull the monitor closer to me when playing cs:go.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Its a video haha! Hit play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded it here too: https://vid.me/6Jbk
> 
> How does the calibration look here? http://imgur.com/a/ZiyKQ Predator is on the left.


Right is better for me, left seems to be too warm. The right is Benq ? Which model ? Got it. It's 2710PT. But it's 10bit screen so no wonder it looks better. Now we need this one with G-sync and at least 120Hz


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Come on, misiak. I can buy simple decent desk for like 30 euro with any size I want. I just go to local guy, tell him meassures and I have desk next week in my apartment. Just order deeper desk, like 10 cm deeper and you are set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or just buy VESA mount, it is not expensive, if 4 cm is that much for you.
> 
> I will also change desk to 15 cm deeper (and black color) to sit little further from 27" screen, but that when I finally score perfect panel


That's right. It's definitely not a deal breaker but I somehow expected to be smaller than PG279Q







I can pull my desk few cm from the wall anyway so it could make a job :-D My table is only 60cm









I still prefer PG's design much more though. Damn, I have to try at least one more of these. I don't believe all are such craps







You were nice example. If there wouldn't be that dust it would be perfect right ?
I had just a very bad luck I got returned panel, so this can't be objective. This time I will pick up one personally from my local seller and if I see there is a QC sticker, will exchange immediately. I really hope thy will have at least October panels...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's right. It's definitely not a deal breaker but I somehow expected to be smaller than PG279Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can pull my desk few cm from the wall anyway so it could make a job :-D My table is only 60cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer PG's design much more though. Damn, I have to try at least one more of these. I don't believe all are such craps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were nice example. If there wouldn't be that dust it would be perfect right ?
> I had just a very bad luck I got returned panel, so this can't be objective. This time I will pick up one personally from my local seller and if I see there is a QC sticker, will exchange immediately. I really hope thy will have at least October panels...


Sure, do what suits you best. I think ASUS just do not deserve my money so I won't buy PG just in the name of some rules. Acer deserved chance so it is time for them.

And yes, if not for dust it would be keeper.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Sure, do what suits you best. I think ASUS just do not deserve my money so I won't buy PG just in the name of some rules. Acer deserved chance so it is time for them.
> 
> And yes, if not for dust it would be keeper.


I agree

Well I'm off to bed hopefully I don't miss out on an amazon restock.


----------



## EmCom

Just picked up mine (Finland) and i am very pleased so far. No dead pixels(yet) or any strange glow(lower right corner is shining bright on black backgrounds). There might be one small speck of dust, but seriously it just hurts my eyes when i try to look at it. It's so small.

The stand and bezels are much nicer than on the XB270HU. I will try to get to know all the numerous OSD configurations and try to calibrate this a bit. Maybe post some pictures later...


----------



## SgtBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmCom*
> 
> Just picked up mine (Finland) and i am very pleased so far. No dead pixels(yet) or any strange glow. There might be one small speck of dust, but seriously it just hurts my eyes when i try to look at it. It's so small.
> 
> The stand and bezels are much nicer than on the XB270HU. I will try to get to know all the numerous OSD configurations and try to calibrate this a bit. Maybe post some pictures later...


Najs


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmCom*
> 
> Just picked up mine (Finland) and i am very pleased so far. No dead pixels(yet) or any strange glow. There might be one small speck of dust, but seriously it just hurts my eyes when i try to look at it. It's so small.
> 
> The stand and bezels are much nicer than on the XB270HU. I will try to get to know all the numerous OSD configurations and try to calibrate this a bit. Maybe post some pictures later...


Kiva! Markantalo or where? Jimm's doesn't yet know when they'll get those and they're my go-to retailer because of the excellent customer support and return policies. I guess I'll return my PG279Q even though the tint isn't too bad..but it's there. And gets worse when the monitor warms up, so that's a deal breaker for me because I need perfect uniformity at work.

Urgh. The Acer looks uglier but I guess I can get used to it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Kiva! Markantalo or where? Jimm's doesn't yet know when they'll get those and they're my go-to retailer because of the excellent customer support and return policies. I guess I'll return my PG279Q even though the tint isn't too bad..but it's there. And gets worse when the monitor warms up, so that's a deal breaker for me because I need perfect uniformity at work.
> 
> Urgh. The Acer looks uglier but I guess I can get used to it.


We all have our preferences but in the end most important thing for monitor is to deliver quality image: BLB and uniformity are pretty much game breaking things for DISPLAY.

I for example MUCH prefer thin bezels and bottom OSD controls of Acer. However I prefer stand (and only this) of ASUS.

But in the end I will take what gives me best image and so far ASUS failed me hard so yeah....


----------



## Piospi

How long is the DisplayPort cable?


----------



## EmCom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Kiva! Markantalo or where? Jimm's doesn't yet know when they'll get those and they're my go-to retailer because of the excellent customer support and return policies. I guess I'll return my PG279Q even though the tint isn't too bad..but it's there. And gets worse when the monitor warms up, so that's a deal breaker for me because I need perfect uniformity at work.
> 
> Urgh. The Acer looks uglier but I guess I can get used to it.


This is a web order from Gigantti, delivered in roughly a week. Very nice considering the 30 day return policy. I applied the Windows color profile from page 56 and it looks even better now.


----------



## EmCom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> How long is the DisplayPort cable?


This one came with a 1.5meter / 4.9 feet cable.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Isn't that constant flickering distracting ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lightpack.tv/
> Thx. This means that I would have a display 4cm closer in front my eyes than PG249Q. Asus is only 20cm. Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it is not glow, what distance did you take a photo from? Would recommend at least 2 - 3m. But otherwise it looks great...


it is, lol i changed the settings because of the video, it's set to blue right now. as you can see there's a small remote for it at the right side, lets you change it as you please.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> it is, lol i changed the settings because of the video, it's set to blue right now. as you can see there's a small remote for it at the right side, lets you change it as you please.


Hehe, as a cheap solution it is good







How much did you pay for it ?


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hehe, as a cheap solution it is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did you pay for it ?


it's not cheap, lol i paid $32 USD so around 45 CAD.that's expensive for LED lighting. but i like it.


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmCom*
> 
> This one came with a 1.5meter / 4.9 feet cable.


Thanks! Rep +


----------



## EmCom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Thanks! Rep +


Thanks!

Also be warned. It seems G-Synch didn't work with the cable that came with the monitor. I remember someone saying the same thing on the XB270HU -thread. I tested a game in windowed mode first and it was ok --> changed to a fullscreen one and bam. Up and down from 4 to 50fps with just total freezes. Changed my cable and it worked right away









First time i have experienced this problem. It could still be some setting, but all i did was change the cable and it worked... just a fyi to all.


----------



## enkur

I am seeing about the same amout of BLB in my panel as well and I only noticed it now when I turned up my brightness very high. In brightness of 30 its barely perceptible. Not enough for me to return.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> So I spoke to soon, the lower right of my monitor does have BLB (of course). So I am not sure if I should keep it, or try yet again for my 5th time. Everything else is great, no dead pixel or uniformity issue.
> 
> Any thoughts?


----------



## Bercon

I'd still like to see more white backgrounds on Acer. PG279Qs biggest fault is the bad color uniformity IMO and I don't see how Acer could avoid that using the same panel.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bercon*
> 
> I'd still like to see more white backgrounds on Acer. PG279Qs biggest fault is the bad color uniformity IMO and I don't see how Acer could avoid that using the same panel.


Yep, I would like to know as well. The bezel can't just influence it imo. My theory is that Asus started with production much earlier and their process may have sucked at the beginning. When they've realized there is a problem (I really do hope they are aware of it) they maybe fixed it but there already have been much September panels produced. So what now, of course they will not throw them into trash. So they try to resell. Sooner or later they will sell most of them because customers are idiots. Therefore we still have plenty of September panels hanging around. No November/December and only few October ones.

As Acer probably stared to build panels later, they can have already better quality ones. I really hope this is the case, it's hard to find other explanation. I'm sure that temperature uniformity is a fault and should be possible to fix by improving of process.

Just my 2c what I'm thinking.


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bercon*
> 
> I'd still like to see more white backgrounds on Acer. PG279Qs biggest fault is the bad color uniformity IMO and I don't see how Acer could avoid that using the same panel.


Here is a pic of white background on my XB271HU. I haven't noticed the uniformity issues that my returned PG279Q had.



I thought they were using the same panel - and they still might be - unless different model numbers mean different panel design.. My knowledge in that space is limited so idk..


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Here is a pic of white background on my XB271HU. I haven't noticed the uniformity issues that my returned PG279Q had.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were using the same panel - and they still might be - unless different model numbers mean different panel design.. My knowledge in that space is limited so idk..


Interesting, so are the panels different? I wonder if newer batches of PG279 will come with the same panel as XB271 has. Definitely it's great that it does not suffer from uniformity issues. When your PG279Q has been manufactured ?


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Interesting, so are the panels different? I wonder if newer batches of PG279 will come with the same panel as XB271 has. Definitely it's great that it does not suffer from uniformity issues. When your PG279Q has been manufactured ?


My PG was a September manufacture date and was really bad.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> My PG was a September manufacture date and was really bad.


Have same experience. My first was September but brand new and sealed. Uniformity sucked badly. Last week I've got 2nd, this time with QC sticker and this has been a return. Also September and has the same issues as the first one. No wonder someone returned it. I wonder if they fixed this already in new batch. Unfortunately, XB271 is not available here yet, so I can't but it now.


----------



## Merowinger

Anyone know where to buy the Acer in Germany/Austria besides Amazon?


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> I am seeing about the same amout of BLB in my panel as well and I only noticed it now when I turned up my brightness very high. In brightness of 30 its barely perceptible. Not enough for me to return.


Yeah, maybe I'm being too picky, as my last panel had no BLB, but uniformity issue and a dead pixel. I just want it all, but it really is minimal.


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merowinger*
> 
> Anyone know where to buy the Acer in Germany/Austria besides Amazon?


I would like to know that to. I wrote to these guys 3 days ago Link but haven't heard back yet, kinda worries me about the possible RMA nightmare.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Can see a few bleed spots but the picture is way overexposed, so I imagine it's not too bad. Do you notice these bleed spots during normal use?


Do you have a picture of the uniformity issue? Just curious what it looks like.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Isn't that constant flickering distracting ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lightpack.tv/
> Thx. This means that I would have a display 4cm closer in front my eyes than PG249Q. Asus is only 20cm. Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it is not glow, what distance did you take a photo from? Would recommend at least 2 - 3m. But otherwise it looks great...


Nah it isn't glow, it's there no matter the distance. Hoping it will change over this week just a tad.


----------



## Merowinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> I would like to know that to. I wrote to these guys 3 days ago Link but haven't heard back yet, kinda worries me about the possible RMA nightmare.


Yea i know what you mean. Best would be Amazon ofc but it shows currently 1 to 2 months for shipping.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bercon*
> 
> I'd still like to see more white backgrounds on Acer. PG279Qs biggest fault is the bad color uniformity IMO and I don't see how Acer could avoid that using the same panel.


http://imgur.com/a/ZiyKQ


----------



## Opeio

Purchased my second one when they came in stock last night on amazon. I'll post back the results and side by side when it ships and gets here.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkryan123*
> 
> Quick update
> I was complaining about a yellowish tint to all my colors the other day, and it still seems to have it a bit. But I think this seems to be the best I can get it to.
> I think the whitest white I can get with it is with the "cool" setting but I think it looks decent to how it looked when i first got it.
> Left is my old monitor(pretty ****ty) Right is the acer


Meh.
I don't know which screen is worse there.
The left one or the right one.

Neither looks as good as my XL2720Z. Is that the camera angle?

The left one looks too yellow.
The white one looks like you are at 10k Kelvins. That's like Lightboost mode white....


----------



## enkur

Whats with TFT Central still not releasing their review... they've had the monitor for like 2 weeks... this is the most sought after monitor after the ASUS debacle.

update: TFT Central twitter says they were sent the wrong monitor XB271HK


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Got sync failure for the testufo in Firefox, passed in IE (72 fps). No changes (that I can see) from changing OD to OFF/Normal. Oh well, I'm not too worried about it, since the jumpiness is fixed. I'm happy!
> 
> I'll leave a preset with OD at Normal just for game. Thanks!
> Open Nvidia Control Panel (type in Start). Click "Change Resolution" and select refresh rate to 144 Hz. For Gsync, click "Setup G-SYNC" and check Enable G-SYNC (select enable for fullscreen or windowed+fullscreen is up to you).


Don't use internet explorer in TestUFO.
IE can not run vsynced in HTML 5 at higher than 105hz.
this problem was 'apparently' fixed in windows 10 betas then broken again or maybe there's some strange setting in Edge that you have to use to make it work.
Google Chrome works correctly (up to 200hz+).


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Here is a pic of white background on my XB271HU. I haven't noticed the uniformity issues that my returned PG279Q had.
> 
> ]


Is it just me or that's actually pink not white? I hope you don't see that colour in person?


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Is it just me or that's actually pink not white? I hope you don't see that colour in person?


I assure you that's the camera, I took some earlier with my crappy phone and the color was different too.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Here is a pic of white background on my XB271HU. I haven't noticed the uniformity issues that my returned PG279Q had.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were using the same panel - and they still might be - unless different model numbers mean different panel design.. My knowledge in that space is limited so idk..


That's not white.
That's a very light pink.
I'm looking at a white background on a TN panel (XL2720Z) and it looks nothing like that. (it's also not yellow). Just pure white.

if it makes you feel any better, my Asus VG248QE (both of them) look "pink" like that, because Asus has for years always overdone the red channel in their monitors (this was discussed awhile back by someone else).


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ZiyKQ


What's the monitor on the right? The Acer on the left looks like it has a yellow filter...it's a shame these monitors (Acer XB271HU/Asus PG279Q) obviously just can't show proper white colour.


----------



## Falkentyne

You guys need to adjust your exposure times or something. Because your colors are not coming out right (or if they are they're wrong).

This is my XL2720Z.

1) blur reduction on (100 brightness, strobed, RGB 100,98,96).
2) blur reduction off (full 100 brightness, RGB 100,98,96)
ignore the color shift at the left of course.





Even that doesn't look exactly what it looks like in person, but it sure looks whiter than your guys whites!. #2 is close enough but I had to use +2.0 EV (exposure) on a crappy Samsung F90.

(don't mean to brag but I got the F90 camera for $138.43(!!) on April 30, 2015, and now its on amazon for $283 new........*** happened there? Even newegg is selling it for $280....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Whats with TFT Central still not releasing their review... they've had the monitor for like 2 weeks... this is the most sought after monitor after the ASUS debacle.
> 
> update: TFT Central twitter says they were sent the wrong monitor XB271HK


Yes, idiots.... At least they had more time to cherry pick one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> What's the monitor on the right? The Acer on the left looks like it has a yellow filter...it's a shame these monitors (Acer XB271HU/Asus PG279Q) obviously just can't show proper white colour.


Well, on my PG279Q I have perfectly white color...........

....sadly only at half of the screen as the top is yellowish


----------



## mo0sic

It does show white fine... the camera gets it a little off but maybe this will portray it better. Ignore color shifts, as the camera does suck.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> 
> 
> It does show white fine... the camera gets it a little off but maybe this will portray it better. Ignore color shifts, as the camera does suck.


That's a lot better than the ones above, but there's still red in the image. I can see it clearly.
What color temperature are you using?

I'm using (user) 100,98,96.
If I set my Benq to (reddish) preset, it looks like yours.


----------



## mikesgt

Here is a pic of my PG279Q uniformity. It really isn't that bad, I have to look for it to see it. I have an XB271HU arriving on Monday to compare to.


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That's a lot better than the ones above, but there's still red in the image. I can see it clearly.
> What color temperature are you using?
> 
> I'm using (user) 100,98,96.
> If I set my Benq to (reddish) preset, it looks like yours.


I didn't notice a pink hue last night but I will look again when I'm home later. I am also using different settings than you. With that said, I know mine isn't calibrated or set to the correct settings so I think its a calibration issue as opposed to a defect (the yellowish gradient of the PG).


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> it's not cheap, lol i paid $32 USD so around 45 CAD.that's expensive for LED lighting. but i like it.


What led system are you using? Does it plug into. Usb port or needs an external power cable?


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That's a lot better than the ones above, but there's still red in the image. I can see it clearly.
> What color temperature are you using?
> 
> I'm using (user) 100,98,96.
> If I set my Benq to (reddish) preset, it looks like yours.


Im using User 92,.87,99 with the ICC profile posted earlier in this thread. There is no reddish tint in person.


----------



## Gigantoad

It's a bit pointless to compare white values with photos. Depends on white balance of the camera, but more importantly, eyes adapt relatively quickly to whatever colors you have on your monitor. What you perceive as white might have red, yellow, green, blue or any color in it but your eyes see it as white because they have been conditioned to do so.


----------



## Ryzone

Wow it was in stock for like 30 seconds at amazon. It said 1 in stock and I go to add to cart and it would give me a message saying its not available from that seller. Guess I was too slow.


----------



## Levesque

Can't believe it...

1 hour with my new XB271HU

-Not a single dead pixel or stuck pixel
-No DUST anywhere!
-Whites and greys are UNIFORM all across the screen. Not a yellowish/brownish zone
-No bleeding, blacks are blacks all over the screen. No shiny yellow corners, no BLB the 4 corners are BLACK!

It's what the XB270HU should have been. Can't believe Acer finally did it GOOD! Just went through a ton of measurements with my i1 pro and its... good!

After RMA 5 XB270HU (all with flaws), finally getting a monitor without all those problems... I can't believe it. The XB271Hu is quite something.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I actually turned up the digital vibrance to 60% in the nvidia control panel and it helped a bit... I turned the brightness up to 60 from 40 as well. Seems to look better. I don't know how people use such low brightness to be honest.


You don't need to use nvidia digital vibrance. The monitor has a saturation setting use that instead i set mine to 110 to have punchier colors


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Can't believe it...
> 
> 1 hour with my new XB271HU
> 
> -Not a single dead pixel or stuck pixel
> -No $?#%# DUST anywhere!
> -Whites and greys are UNIFORM all across the screen. Not a yellowish/brownish zone
> -No bleeding, blacks are blacks all over the screen. No shiny yellow corners, no BLB the 4 corners are BLACK!
> 
> It's what the XB270HU should have been. Can't believe Acer finally did it GOOD! Just went through a ton of measurements with my i1 pro and its... good!
> 
> After RMA 5 XB270HU (all with flaws), finally getting a monitor without all those problems... I can't believe it. The XB271Hu is quite something.


Nice!









Btw. what manufacture date?


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Can't believe it...
> 
> 1 hour with my new XB271HU
> 
> -Not a single dead pixel or stuck pixel
> -No $?#%# DUST anywhere!
> -Whites and greys are UNIFORM all across the screen. Not a yellowish/brownish zone
> -No bleeding, blacks are blacks all over the screen. No shiny yellow corners, no BLB the 4 corners are BLACK!
> 
> It's what the XB270HU should have been. Can't believe Acer finally did it GOOD! Just went through a ton of measurements with my i1 pro and its... good!
> 
> After RMA 5 XB270HU (all with flaws), finally getting a monitor without all those problems... I can't believe it. The XB271Hu is quite something.


Lucky! I wish mine didn't have a small amount of BLB in right corner but...

Anyway, have any pics?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw. what manufacture date?


And Pics! I want to see if I should return mine for minimal BLB on lower right.


----------



## SgtBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Can't believe it...
> 
> 1 hour with my new XB271HU
> 
> -Not a single dead pixel or stuck pixel
> -No $?#%# DUST anywhere!
> -Whites and greys are UNIFORM all across the screen. Not a yellowish/brownish zone
> -No bleeding, blacks are blacks all over the screen. No shiny yellow corners, no BLB the 4 corners are BLACK!
> 
> It's what the XB270HU should have been. Can't believe Acer finally did it GOOD! Just went through a ton of measurements with my i1 pro and its... good!
> 
> After RMA 5 XB270HU (all with flaws), finally getting a monitor without all those problems... I can't believe it. The XB271Hu is quite something.


Also got mine today and i can only agree, this monitor is fckin awesome, after two worhtless PG279Q i can only say: finally!







The Asus PG279Q is a Joke compared to this Acer XB271


----------



## Sdotlow

Thought I'd hop back in to the thread after having some time with my XB271.

It's holding up very nice and the single dead pixel is now gone. I barely ever notice the IPS glow, and don't notice any backlight bleed ever (there is some slight bleeding if you nit pick).

I much prefer the stand and how it slides up and down over the PG279Q, it seems to go down lower which I like for where I have my monitor positioned. The bezel is great. All around amazing monitor.

Definitely glad I ditched the PG279Q and grabbed the XB271.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Btw. what manufacture date?


October 2015.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> Thought I'd hop back in to the thread after having some time with my XB271.
> 
> It's holding up very nice and the single dead pixel is now gone. I barely ever notice the IPS glow, and don't notice any backlight bleed ever (there is some slight bleeding if you nit pick).
> 
> I much prefer the stand and how it slides up and down over the PG279Q, it seems to go down lower which I like for where I have my monitor positioned. The bezel is great. All around amazing monitor.
> 
> Definitely glad I ditched the PG279Q and grabbed the XB271.


People use the stand?







Wish I could have gotten $50 off my monitor because now the stand will just sit in my closet


----------



## misiak

Guys, don't do this to me!!!!







I've just ordered 3rd replacement of PG279Q in a hope it will be better. Every single post here praises XB271 while everyone hate PG279Q in its thread







Damn, don't they use same panels ?









I badly need this one but they are not available anywhere here. Damn. So one more exchange and then bye, bye, Asus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Here is a pic of my PG279Q uniformity. It really isn't that bad, I have to look for it to see it. I have an XB271HU arriving on Monday to compare to.


Please make a comparison especially this tint. Don't know, you picture of uniformity looks exactly than my. Sorry don't know if you mentioned it already, it is Sep or Oct? In any case, yes, it's faint but it just driving me nuts anyway







I don't know it hard to describe my feelings when I see it. It's like paranoia, sometimes I can perceive it and sometimes I think it's pretty fine. In a moment I find it terrible. LOL, don't know what is it but I'm sure it should not be like that.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, don't do this to me!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just ordered 3rd replacement of PG279Q in a hope it will be better. Every single post here praises XB271 while everyone hate PG279Q in its thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, don't they use same panels ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I badly need this one but they are not available anywhere here. Damn. So one more exchange and then bye, bye, Asus.
> Please make a comparison especially this tint. Don't know, you picture of uniformity looks exactly than my. Sorry don't know if you mentioned it already, it is Sep or Oct? In any case, yes, it's faint but it just driving me nuts anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know it hard to describe my feelings when I see it. It's like paranoia, sometimes I can perceive it and sometimes I think it's pretty fine. In a moment I find it terrible. LOL, don't know what is it but I'm sure it should not be like that.


Dude just cancel the asus order and camp the acer order page. It's miles better.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Dude just cancel the asus order and camp the acer order page. It's miles better.


Maybe I should do that man, but I simply can't believe that newer PGs suffers from this as well if Acer is perfect in this area. That's not possible







Why ?







Engineers at AUO had to notice there is a problem. My 2nd one was a return so this not count so I had only one brand new September panel affected by this. 2nd one was produced +/- the same time. So I have to see some October unit on my own. My retailer got 35pcs yesterday so these must be at least October panels or all of them returns but I doubt my retailer would accept this.


----------



## misiak

*UPDATE*: Just got a serial number of my 3rd PG279Q I will receive on Monday. And it's October unit! So Asus is still not shipping November units. I'm very curios, please wish me luck...


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Maybe I should do that man, but I simply can't believe that newer PGs suffers from this as well if Acer is perfect in this area. That's not possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engineers at AUO had to notice there is a problem. My 2nd one was a return so this not count so I had only one brand new September panel affected by this. 2nd one was produced +/- the same time. So I have to see some October unit on my own. My retailer got 35pcs yesterday so these must be at least October panels or all of them returns but I doubt my retailer would accept this.


Trust me man I'm way more mad then I let off. I wish so much the asus was just as good, but I'm starting to come around after visualizing how the acer will look on the ergotech freedom monitor arm, I think its going to look sick. Also the panel is way better in BLB and doesn't have yellow / brown tint defect like every single Asus one has. Yeah you lose out on the added gamer things like the cheating crosshair for cs:go and the amazing OSD + stick to navigate through the menu, but man other then that its exactly the same and flat out better for your $800 dollars.

Also wanted to add no one here wants to be a fan boy and say oh this is better then that. We are all enthusiast in some shape or form and everyone wants to be happy. Clearly the Acer is flat out better and I even see the word "perfect" in a lot of post from people coming from PG279Q.


----------



## enkur

I share the sentiment... I am a huge ASUS fanboy as I have only used ASUS motherboards for last 20 years..(with just a few exceptions). Also have ASUS laptop. So I was really stoked about get the PG279Q until I saw the problems and how so many people were having issues.
I reluctantly got the Acer since I dont have too many good impressions... but it turned out to be a winner. Good colors, 1 dead pixel (cant even tell if its really dead), no dust spots, very minimal BLB in one corner that is hardly perceptible.

Way better than all the ASUS horror stories.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Maybe I should do that man, but I simply can't believe that newer PGs suffers from this as well if Acer is perfect in this area. That's not possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engineers at AUO had to notice there is a problem. My 2nd one was a return so this not count so I had only one brand new September panel affected by this. 2nd one was produced +/- the same time. So I have to see some October unit on my own. My retailer got 35pcs yesterday so these must be at least October panels or all of them returns but I doubt my retailer would accept this.


The Acer isn't *perfect*, but CallsignVega's thread shows how much better designed it is than both the PG279Q and XB270HU. I really see no reason to get the PG279Q now.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Trust me man I'm way more mad then I let off. I wish so much the asus was just as good, but I'm starting to come around after visualizing how the acer will look on the ergotech freedom monitor arm, I think its going to look sick. Also the panel is way better in BLB and doesn't have yellow / brown tint defect like every single Asus one has. Yeah you lose out on the added gamer things like the cheating crosshair for cs:go and the amazing OSD + stick to navigate through the menu, but man other then that its exactly the same and flat out better for your $800 dollars.
> 
> Also wanted to add no one here wants to be a fan boy and say oh this is better then that. We are all enthusiast in some shape or form and everyone wants to be happy. Clearly the Acer is flat out better and I even see the word "perfect" in a lot of post from people coming from PG279Q.


You know, design is the last thing I'm concerned of. Image quality in the first place. I wasted so much time with this Asus so I can't give up easily







Well not every single suck with uniformity. I know at least one person who had no issues with this. So I don't believe all are like that. I also don't care about that corsair stupidity







Yes, I would say this is kind of cheat and should not be used at all. Joystick is great but how often you need to use after you calibrate the panel ?? These are things nice to have but not crucial in this case. Also the diode on Asus is just amazing. Very non intrusive and very informative. That one on Acer is really bad. Thanks god it can be turned off.

Yep, this is not of fanboism. I'm glad if I see a good panel in both camps. But as for now seems Acer scored better. But as I said, I won't give up so easily. The last chance for Asus is coming on Monday - *Alea iacta est!*


----------



## C3321J6

Well i returned my monitor the back light bleeding didn't go away wiping the screen when cleaning it the the problem spots came back.
Apparently rubbing just realigned panel somewhat from back light,

Anyways i just got new one and same BS bleeding on same 3 corners this time bleeding seems really faint but still there.


----------



## jinrawke

fedex delivered mine last night. I ordered from amazon on tuesday so pretty fast shipping. Quickly unpacked it and tested dark room test. Promptly packed up my asus and returned it shortly after.
Here's a quick video shot from my iphone
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7Pz3np6HV0

When I get home from work today, I'll have to do the color adjustments to see if I have any issues with white not being white

Is Crest's post the only profile that's available or are there others that I can try out? May just need to go out and buy a calibrator.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinrawke*
> 
> Quickly unpacked it and tested dark room test. .


did you let it warm up for about 15 mins before checking backlight ?


----------



## l88bastar

I sent my XB270HU in for warranty service because it had dust blobs, a few dead pixels and a light patch on screen.

Acer received the display on 11/12/2015 and I got my replacement back today 12/11/2015.....So it only took about a month for them to fix it....NOT BAD CONSIDERING THEY USED A HAMMER TO FIX IT






























I am back on the phone with their mickey mouse customer support....so far I have been on hold for 30 minutes and bounced around a couple of departments despite my repeated requests to be sent to Tier II support...this is fun....ugggghhhhh

*UPDATE:*
After 45 minutes I was told that I would have to call back on monday during 9-5 business hours and request to speak with Tier II support, because Tier II support is not open right now (I called 5:15pm Friday Today).

So I get to sit with a broken display on my desk until monday....this is probably the worst customer service experience I have had for a display RMA.

http://postimg.org/image/3shnmz585/full/
image hosting no account


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I sent my XB270HU in for warranty service because it had dust blobs, a few dead pixels and a light patch on screen.
> 
> Acer received the display on 11/12/2015 and I got my replacement back today 12/11/2015.....So it only took about a month for them to fix it....NOT BAD CONSIDERING THEY USED A HAMMER TO FIX IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am back on the phone with their mickey mouse customer support....so far on hold for 30 minutes...this is fun....ugggghhhhh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/3shnmz585/full/
> image hosting no account


Call them up and be nice at first and tell them whats up. If they don't over night you a replacement then I would raise hell.


----------



## Morkai

I have now tried both a pg279q october unit, and a xb271hu.
The asus had zero bleed, the acer very little. Both had perfect whites, and no dead pixels.

Sadly, both had horrible amounts of glow. The asus had the worst glow i've ever seen. The acer had bad glow too.
Both had perfect upper corners, bad lower left corner, terrible lower right corner.
Both had ips glow over 100% of the screen area, depending on how the viewing angle changed. At a normal viewing angle only the bottom corners showed glow. Does anyone at all have a unit of either monitor that doesn't have shifting glow over 100% of the area?

These pictures represent how I saw them fairly well. The glow was really that bad although the photo angle is not exactly the same as my viewing angle.
http://imgur.com/a/eOG8z

I returned both, but I will keep trying for a good pg279q, for the following reasons:

*The asus looked sharper in motion and scrolling text. Better overdrive? To make sure I wasn't imagining things, I looked up the responsetimes and indeed, the asus is faster according to tftcentrals measurements, 5.2ms gtg average vs 5.9ms gtg average at normal overdrive (the extreme OD is useless on both).
Thats 13.5% slower for the acer, not insignificant (the acer numbers were for the xb270hu, but i'm willing to bet the xb271hu uses the same overdrive since i actually noticed it in person. We will see when tftcentral releases their test for that too).
For black-to-white the acer is 36% slower according to tftcentral (5.0ms vs 6.8ms), this is probably what made smooth scrolling black text on white text noticably worse.

*The asus had slightly better contrast. Maybe this was just panel roulette, a sample size of 1vs1 isn't exactly proof, but it had noticeably nicer blacks except for the horrible bottom right corner. I should've measured them, but I didn't think of it before returning them... I will when i get my replacement.

*Minor, really irrelevant issue, but the asus had nicer OSD with a joystick and the acers buttons felt like they would break after 100 clicks.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morkai*
> 
> I have now tried both a pg279q october unit, and a xb271hu.
> The asus had zero bleed, the acer very little. Both had perfect whites, and no dead pixels.
> 
> Sadly, both had horrible amounts of glow. The asus had the worst glow i've ever seen. The acer had bad glow too.
> Both had perfect upper corners, bad lower left corner, terrible lower right corner.
> Both had ips glow over 100% of the screen area, depending on how the viewing angle changed. At a normal viewing angle only the bottom corners showed glow. Does anyone at all have a unit of either monitor that doesn't have shifting glow over 100% of the area?
> 
> These pictures represent how I saw them fairly well. The glow was really that bad although the photo angle is not exactly the same as my viewing angle.
> http://imgur.com/a/eOG8z
> 
> I returned both, but I will keep trying for a good pg279q, for the following reasons:
> 
> *The asus looked sharper in motion and scrolling text. Better overdrive? To make sure I wasn't imagining things, I looked up the responsetimes and indeed, the asus is faster according to tftcentrals measurements, 5.2ms gtg average vs 5.9ms gtg average at normal overdrive (the extreme OD is useless on both).
> Thats 13.5% slower for the acer, not insignificant (the acer numbers were for the xb270hu, but i'm willing to bet the xb271hu uses the same overdrive since i actually noticed it in person. We will see when tftcentral releases their test for that too).
> 
> *The asus had slightly better contrast. Maybe this was just panel roulette, a sample size of 1vs1 isn't exactly proof, but it had noticeably nicer blacks except for the horrible bottom left corner. I should've measured them, but I didn't think of it before returning them... I will when i get my replacement.
> 
> *Minor, really irrelevant issue, but the asus had nicer OSD with a joystick and the acers buttons felt like they would break after 100 clicks.


Funny becasuse Vega confirmed that Acer has slightly better overdrive than Asus. Also he has 5 Xbs with all being much better than PGs. I guess you had bad luck with both. Also Acer OSD is super good as it lets you create up to 3 profiles which Asus can't do. Joystick is nice, but I prefer custom profiles.

There is no difference color/contrast wise of Asus and Acer. ASUS can get little brighter (look at Vega thread), and Acer can get little darker, but both things are irrelevant since noone plays at max or min brightness.

I guess you got both bad units. Happens.

Read more CallsignVega thread about PG vs XB, he has done his work even with dissabmling both so you can read comparsion there. Cheers.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Call them up and be nice at first and tell them whats up. If they don't over night you a replacement then I would raise hell.


After 45 minutes I was told that I would have to call back on monday during 9-5 business hours and request to speak with Tier II support, because Tier II support is not open right now (I called 5:15pm Friday Today).

So I get to sit with a broken display on my desk until monday....this is probably the worst customer service experience I have had for a display RMA.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> After 45 minutes I was told that I would have to call back on monday during 9-5 business hours and request to speak with Tier II support, because Tier II support is not open right now (I called 5:15pm Friday Today).
> 
> So I get to sit with a broken display on my desk until monday....this is probably the worst customer service experience I have had for a display RMA.


Well damn I can understand that it sucks they don't have 24/7 customer service. Hopefully they take care of you on Monday. Keep us updated!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morkai*
> 
> I have now tried both a pg279q october unit, and a xb271hu.
> The asus had zero bleed, the acer very little. Both had perfect whites, and no dead pixels.
> 
> Sadly, both had horrible amounts of glow. The asus had the worst glow i've ever seen. The acer had bad glow too.
> Both had perfect upper corners, bad lower left corner, terrible lower right corner.
> Both had ips glow over 100% of the screen area, depending on how the viewing angle changed. At a normal viewing angle only the bottom corners showed glow. Does anyone at all have a unit of either monitor that doesn't have shifting glow over 100% of the area?
> 
> These pictures represent how I saw them fairly well. The glow was really that bad although the photo angle is not exactly the same as my viewing angle.
> http://imgur.com/a/eOG8z
> 
> I returned both, but I will keep trying for a good pg279q, for the following reasons:
> 
> *The asus looked sharper in motion and scrolling text. Better overdrive? To make sure I wasn't imagining things, I looked up the responsetimes and indeed, the asus is faster according to tftcentrals measurements, 5.2ms gtg average vs 5.9ms gtg average at normal overdrive (the extreme OD is useless on both).
> Thats 13.5% slower for the acer, not insignificant (the acer numbers were for the xb270hu, but i'm willing to bet the xb271hu uses the same overdrive since i actually noticed it in person. We will see when tftcentral releases their test for that too).
> For black-to-white the acer is 36% slower according to tftcentral (5.0ms vs 6.8ms), this is probably what made smooth scrolling black text on white text noticably worse.
> 
> *The asus had slightly better contrast. Maybe this was just panel roulette, a sample size of 1vs1 isn't exactly proof, but it had noticeably nicer blacks except for the horrible bottom right corner. I should've measured them, but I didn't think of it before returning them... I will when i get my replacement.
> 
> *Minor, really irrelevant issue, but the asus had nicer OSD with a joystick and the acers buttons felt like they would break after 100 clicks.


So let me get this straight... From a PG279Q standpoint, you had zero BLB, 'perfect whites' which I take as no uniformity issues, and no dead pixels? That sounds like to me to be the holy grail of PG279Q? I mean, you managed to get one that didn't have any of the top defects people are outraged about, and you sent it back for IPS glow? Wow... There are people in the other forum that would give their left arm for the one you got.

Not sure there is a monitor out there that will beat that one honestly, as it seems you are looking for absolute perfection.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So let me get this straight... From a PG279Q standpoint, you had zero BLB, 'perfect whites' which I take as no uniformity issues, and no dead pixels? That sounds like to me to be the holy grail of PG279Q? I mean, you managed to get one that didn't have any of the top defects people are outraged about, and you sent it back for IPS glow? Wow... There are people in the other forum that would give their left arm for the one you got.
> 
> Not sure there is a monitor out there that will beat that one honestly, as it seems you are looking for absolute perfection.


This^. I mean....IPS glow? Seriously?


----------



## Morkai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So let me get this straight... From a PG279Q standpoint, you had zero BLB, 'perfect whites' which I take as no uniformity issues, and no dead pixels? That sounds like to me to be the holy grail of PG279Q? I mean, you managed to get one that didn't have any of the top defects people are outraged about, and you sent it back for IPS glow? Wow... There are people in the other forum that would give their left arm for the one you got.
> 
> Not sure there is a monitor out there that will beat that one honestly, as it seems you are looking for absolute perfection.


Apart from the glow it was perfect, but as I said the glow was incredibly strong. Check the picture, it really looked as bad as the photo, any semi-dark content got distorted, even with the lights on. Imagine that the bottom right corner was a 15year old 300:1 contrast TN or so.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morkai*
> 
> Apart from the glow it was perfect, but as I said the glow was incredibly strong. Check the picture, it really looked as bad as the photo, any semi-dark content got distorted, even with the lights on. Imagine that the bottom right corner was a 15year old 300:1 contrast TN or so.


I don't know what to say.... Shame you didn't contact me earlier I would buy one back, but ow well... Good luck.


----------



## AUDIOPHILER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Mine just arrived today. There is extremely minimal bleed on top-right, bottom-right, and bottom-mid (not that I care much since I never play in the dark). Also, there are 2 dead pixels, but luckily they are at the very edge of the screen. I don't really see it at the position I normally sit, unless I put my face near the monitor and REALLY search for it. Uniformity looks fine to me (sorry, not an expert lol). Although I would say the white doesn't look true white unless I put it on 100% brightness.
> 
> Edit: After further use, I do see uniformity issues. The top is slightly more yellowish than the bottom for sure.
> 
> I would say I'm 85% content with it. However, I'm gonna buy one more from Amazon to see which is better and keep one of the two.
> 
> Pics and videos below (default settings, total room darkness). I think the Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge camera exaggerate the bleed though (it doesn't look that bad in person). What do you guys think?
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/i9Y04
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di42NFCCMcA
> 
> ______________
> 
> @AUDIOPHILER
> I follow your guide but it doesn't seem to change anything when I add the profile. Unticking/ticking the "use my settings for this device" made no difference like your video.


sorry its been a while, but i just found a solution because I reinstalled my windows and It didn't work, you have to go to advanced settings and ENABLE windows color calibration


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AUDIOPHILER*
> 
> sorry its been a while, but i just found a solution because I reinstalled my windows and It didn't work, you have to go to advanced settings and ENABLE windows color calibration


What did you find a solution for?


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morkai*
> 
> I have now tried both a pg279q october unit, and a xb271hu.
> The asus had zero bleed, the acer very little. Both had perfect whites, and no dead pixels.
> 
> Sadly, both had horrible amounts of glow. The asus had the worst glow i've ever seen. The acer had bad glow too.
> Both had perfect upper corners, bad lower left corner, terrible lower right corner.
> Both had ips glow over 100% of the screen area, depending on how the viewing angle changed. At a normal viewing angle only the bottom corners showed glow. Does anyone at all have a unit of either monitor that doesn't have shifting glow over 100% of the area?
> 
> These pictures represent how I saw them fairly well. The glow was really that bad although the photo angle is not exactly the same as my viewing angle.
> http://imgur.com/a/eOG8z
> 
> I returned both, but I will keep trying for a good pg279q, for the following reasons:
> 
> *The asus looked sharper in motion and scrolling text. Better overdrive? To make sure I wasn't imagining things, I looked up the responsetimes and indeed, the asus is faster according to tftcentrals measurements, 5.2ms gtg average vs 5.9ms gtg average at normal overdrive (the extreme OD is useless on both).
> Thats 13.5% slower for the acer, not insignificant (the acer numbers were for the xb270hu, but i'm willing to bet the xb271hu uses the same overdrive since i actually noticed it in person. We will see when tftcentral releases their test for that too).
> For black-to-white the acer is 36% slower according to tftcentral (5.0ms vs 6.8ms), this is probably what made smooth scrolling black text on white text noticably worse.
> 
> *The asus had slightly better contrast. Maybe this was just panel roulette, a sample size of 1vs1 isn't exactly proof, but it had noticeably nicer blacks except for the horrible bottom right corner. I should've measured them, but I didn't think of it before returning them... I will when i get my replacement.
> 
> *Minor, really irrelevant issue, but the asus had nicer OSD with a joystick and the acers buttons felt like they would break after 100 clicks.


I don't understand the pictures you made. To show the glow you took a shot at an angle from top down it seems and pretty close. Of course you'll get IPS glow like that. Your straight on shots show no bleed but also no glow either, and that would be your usual viewing angle. Both panels seem near perfect to me (missing white screens though).


----------



## Terminus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yeah you lose out on the added gamer things like the cheating crosshair for cs:go


According to the article on guru3d announcing the monitor (this one here), it has "aim-point assistance" which is described as the same thing the ASUS has with their crosshair.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> According to the article on guru3d announcing the monitor (this one here), it has "aim-point assistance" which is described as the same thing the ASUS has with their crosshair.


Oh man if this has a built in crosshair then I will be so happy hahaha. 360noscope for days!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> I don't understand the pictures you made. To show the glow you took a shot at an angle from top down it seems and pretty close. Of course you'll get IPS glow like that. Your straight on shots show no bleed but also no glow either, and that would be your usual viewing angle. Both panels seem near perfect to me (missing white screens though).


My thoughts exactly, they both looked prefect straight on, probably the best PG279Q I have seen... And it was returned.


----------



## Morkai

Hopefully you don't consider 2m range your "usual viewing angle".

The bleed photo is at 2m range to check for... bleed. At this range ips glow is not visible.

The glow photos are as close to how reality looks as i could make them.
You (or at least I, and most people), sit with your eyes near the top third of the monitor, looking down.

The asus had really terrible distorting glow. It really looks that bad.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morkai*
> 
> I have now tried both a pg279q october unit, and a xb271hu.
> The asus had zero bleed, the acer very little. Both had perfect whites, and no dead pixels.
> 
> Sadly, both had horrible amounts of glow. The asus had the worst glow i've ever seen. The acer had bad glow too.
> Both had perfect upper corners, bad lower left corner, terrible lower right corner.
> Both had ips glow over 100% of the screen area, depending on how the viewing angle changed. At a normal viewing angle only the bottom corners showed glow. Does anyone at all have a unit of either monitor that doesn't have shifting glow over 100% of the area?
> 
> These pictures represent how I saw them fairly well. The glow was really that bad although the photo angle is not exactly the same as my viewing angle.
> http://imgur.com/a/eOG8z
> 
> I returned both, but I will keep trying for a good pg279q, for the following reasons:
> 
> *The asus looked sharper in motion and scrolling text. Better overdrive? To make sure I wasn't imagining things, I looked up the responsetimes and indeed, the asus is faster according to tftcentrals measurements, 5.2ms gtg average vs 5.9ms gtg average at normal overdrive (the extreme OD is useless on both).
> Thats 13.5% slower for the acer, not insignificant (the acer numbers were for the xb270hu, but i'm willing to bet the xb271hu uses the same overdrive since i actually noticed it in person. We will see when tftcentral releases their test for that too).
> For black-to-white the acer is 36% slower according to tftcentral (5.0ms vs 6.8ms), this is probably what made smooth scrolling black text on white text noticably worse.
> 
> *The asus had slightly better contrast. Maybe this was just panel roulette, a sample size of 1vs1 isn't exactly proof, but it had noticeably nicer blacks except for the horrible bottom right corner. I should've measured them, but I didn't think of it before returning them... I will when i get my replacement.
> 
> *Minor, really irrelevant issue, but the asus had nicer OSD with a joystick and the acers buttons felt like they would break after 100 clicks.


That glow is pretty normal from that angle and you will not score better here...... I'm sure from head on position it is not that bad. I would like to get your return for a discount to be honest







In any case thanks for posing this, I'm awaiting my October model on Monday.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So let me get this straight... From a PG279Q standpoint, you had zero BLB, 'perfect whites' which I take as no uniformity issues, and no dead pixels? That sounds like to me to be the holy grail of PG279Q? I mean, you managed to get one that didn't have any of the top defects people are outraged about, and you sent it back for IPS glow? Wow... There are people in the other forum that would give their left arm for the one you got.
> 
> Not sure there is a monitor out there that will beat that one honestly, as it seems you are looking for absolute perfection.


^^^THIS. Well, some people can't understand that IPS glow in inevitable. Perfection does not exist here without polarizers. Both were perfect and he threw them into a trash. OMG, I'm struggling to find at least one with good uniformity and then I saw this. I want to cry


----------



## Terminus14

@Morkai What were your previous monitors you've owned? Is this your first time with IPS monitors? Trying to figure out your perspective on things as you're the only person here that thinks those monitors you showed were unacceptable.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> ^^^THIS. Well, some people can't understand that IPS glow in inevitable. Perfection does not exist here without polarizers. Both were perfect and he threw them into a trash. OMG, I'm struggling to find at least one with good uniformity and then I saw this. I want to cry


Perfection does not exist with LCD*


----------



## misiak

So what about this Morkai ? Do you still think you had bad a glow? I can make it even worse if you want so the whole screen is silver....

Seriously you had the holy grail and you got rid of it... I want to be the lucky one who got your return for a discount price


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Perfection does not exist with LCD*


Nah, you know how it was meant.... It was a perfect IPS panel.


----------



## Morkai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> @Morkai What were your previous monitors you've owned? Is this your first time with IPS monitors? Trying to figure out your perspective on things as you're the only person here that thinks those monitors you showed were unacceptable.


I have extensive experience with ips, used since 2005 on and off, dell, hp, apple, at home and at offices.

I have also inspected hundreds of dell ips in the dark.. i make a point of turning all new monitors on at the office when im there at night









This asus sample is the worst i have ever seen. As mentioned these pictures arent overexposed but taken as close to reality as possible.

The asus has HORRIBLE glow. The acer is not as bad but still the 2nd worst i have ever seen.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morkai*
> 
> Hopefully you don't consider 2m range your "usual viewing angle".
> 
> The bleed photo is at 2m range to check for... bleed. At this range ips glow is not visible.
> 
> The glow photos are as close to how reality looks as i could make them.
> You (or at least I, and most people), sit with your eyes near the top third of the monitor, looking down.
> 
> The asus had really terrible distorting glow. It really looks that bad.


I see. Didn't realize this was 2 meters. Still wonder why you made the close up shots from such angles.Feels as if you were looking to make it look as bad as possible. But if that's how it actually looked to you in normal use then I can see why you took issue with it. You'll have to excuse us, IPS glow is not really among the issues discussed here so we feel slightly dumbfounded if the monitors where perfect otherwise.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morkai*
> 
> I have extensive experience with ips, used since 2005 on and off, dell, hp, apple, at home and at offices.
> 
> I have also inspected hundreds of dell ips in the dark.. i make a point of turning all new monitors on at the office when im there at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This asus sample is the worst i have ever seen. As mentioned these pictures arent overexposed but taken as close to reality as possible.
> 
> The asus has HORRIBLE glow. The acer is not as bad but still the 2nd worst i have ever seen.


Wow, all good to know.







Seems like both the Acer and Asus are still not ideal, then.







Is there a better alternative gsync monitor in your opinion? I'm going to go with the Acer, unless there's a better alternative out there?


----------



## Morkai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Wow, all good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like both the Acer and Asus are still not ideal, then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a better alternative gsync monitor in your opinion? I'm going to go with the Acer, unless there's a better alternative out there?


I can't say that these models are bad just from two bad samples. Many people seem to have good units. Nothing beats these specwise currently and there is no VA equivalent though samsung has a 100Hz 3440x1440 panel incoming.

I am going to get more pg279q's personally until I get one with a bleed/glow quality equal to an average dell budget model at least, thats not too much to ask at this price.
I loved it apart from the defect.

I want to try the x34 as well, the lg panel might be better and maybe the curve helps a bit with the glow.
It seems to have so many issues of its own though and poor availability so i have held off.


----------



## BehindTimes

The replacement monitor arrived. No dead pixels fortunately. (XB271HU on the left, PG279q on the right)



Backlight bleed is better, but not perfect. I'll probably keep both of them, but I'm a little disappointed the Acer isn't that much better than the ASUS. It also starts with horrible colors and needs to be calibrated.


----------



## AUDIOPHILER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> What did you find a solution for?


How to use the .icc profile to eliminate the yellow tint, someone posted his icc profile after using spyder pro( hardware calibration)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morkai*
> 
> I returned both, but I will keep trying for a good pg279q, for the following reasons:
> 
> *The asus looked sharper in motion and scrolling text. Better overdrive? To make sure I wasn't imagining things, I looked up the responsetimes and indeed, the asus is faster according to tftcentrals measurements, 5.2ms gtg average vs 5.9ms gtg average at normal overdrive (the extreme OD is useless on both).
> Thats 13.5% slower for the acer, not insignificant (the acer numbers were for the xb270hu, but i'm willing to bet the xb271hu uses the same overdrive since i actually noticed it in person. We will see when tftcentral releases their test for that too).
> For black-to-white the acer is 36% slower according to tftcentral (5.0ms vs 6.8ms), this is probably what made smooth scrolling black text on white text noticably worse.
> 
> *The asus had slightly better contrast. Maybe this was just panel roulette, a sample size of 1vs1 isn't exactly proof, but it had noticeably nicer blacks except for the horrible bottom right corner. I should've measured them, but I didn't think of it before returning them... I will when i get my replacement.
> 
> *Minor, really irrelevant issue, but the asus had nicer OSD with a joystick and the acers buttons felt like they would break after 100 clicks.


Considering TFTCentral hasn't tested the XB271HU, not sure where you could have possibly pulled measurements for it.

As for contrast, without objective tested numbers the statement is fairly irrelevant.

The OSD is subjective. I too like the joystick but it also takes far more actions to change simple settings like brightness. On the Acer, you can set profiles that only take two button presses to change modes.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Oh man if this has a built in crosshair then I will be so happy hahaha. 360noscope for days!


It does have crosshair. I use it sometimes.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> It does have crosshair. I use it sometimes.


Can you take a picture of it on the screen. I'm really curious how it looks.


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Can you take a picture of it on the screen. I'm really curious how it looks.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Can you take a picture of it on the screen. I'm really curious how it looks.


Well there's 3.







There ya go.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> Well there's 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go.


Awesome looks good. Ty


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> Well there's 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go.


WOW! I dislike ASUS crosshair because it has too much unneeded lines. The 3rd one here is Almost perfect for me, although I would prefer simple cross or dot but this is by far best from built-in crosshairs.

Nice one!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> The replacement monitor arrived. No dead pixels fortunately. (XB271HU on the left, PG279q on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> Backlight bleed is better, but not perfect. I'll probably keep both of them, but I'm a little disappointed the Acer isn't that much better than the ASUS. It also starts with horrible colors and needs to be calibrated.


Still Acer has better BLB easly, just looking at it. And GOD those thin bezels! That looks so sexy! I wanna my now!









Friday can't come any slower







when my retailer will have them in stock!


----------



## KickAssCop

Got mine in from Amazon. No dead pixels. Fantastic build quality. There is definitely some glow at the edges. What do I use to test BLB. Coming from TN definitely this is an upgrade. GSync is amazing.

Can you please post settings to use (please tell me menu settings) and how to check uniformity, reduce glow and BLB. Many thanks in advance. Got my goodies for the weekend too.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Got mine in from Amazon. No dead pixels. Fantastic build quality. There is definitely some glow at the edges. What do I use to test BLB. Coming from TN definitely this is an upgrade. GSync is amazing.
> 
> Can you please post settings to use (please tell me menu settings) and how to check uniformity, reduce glow and BLB. Many thanks in advance. Got my goodies for the weekend too.


Yes, indeed gsync with high refresh rates is amazing! I'm also coming from a 60hz tn panel. I've got an asus panel and lowering the brightness level reduced glow/blb quite a lot. I'm running it at 30% percent, tftcentral recommended that setting. But, I don't know if the acer is overly bright out the box or not like the asus is?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> The replacement monitor arrived. No dead pixels fortunately. (XB271HU on the left, PG279q on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> Backlight bleed is better, but not perfect. I'll probably keep both of them, but I'm a little disappointed the Acer isn't that much better than the ASUS. It also starts with horrible colors and needs to be calibrated.


Your Asus is October monde ? What's the uniformity like in comparison with XB271 ? Do you have any yellowish tint at top? Those pictures looks pretty good for me.... But I think the uniformity of Acer is better. Damn, why the hell we don't have these panels in Europe.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Your Asus is October monde ? What's the uniformity like in comparison with XB271 ? Do you have any yellowish tint at top? Those pictures looks pretty good for me.... But I think the uniformity of Acer is better. Damn, why the hell we don't have these panels in Europe.


I will have them next week ^^. Only one store in Poland though but yeah







. I will PM you misiak when they will get XBs in stock.


----------



## Egzi

I got my Predator 271hu yesterday and installed it today...... dudes.... this monitor is so much better the the pg278q TN, I had before. I could not stand the AG coating on that one, but on this one it looks GREAT! The whites and yellow are awesome and the colors are for real better then on the TN.

I love all the options u have in the menu, while the pg278q only had Color: Warm,cold,normal or user. This one has so much more, really fun to play around. I really like this monitor, cant see any dead pixles.

I see some glow on the buttom right, but I dont care at all. Coming from the pg278q with the nightmarish AG Coating, this monitor is a DREAM. No where near the irritation I had with that coating.







Have not done some intensive bleed check,will later, but so far I am very pleased.

And if u ask me, the monitor design looks better on the Acer, then on the Asus. I always turned off the red ring light anyways.

Norway just got em on stock last week.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Don't use internet explorer in TestUFO.
> IE can not run vsynced in HTML 5 at higher than 105hz.
> this problem was 'apparently' fixed in windows 10 betas then broken again or maybe there's some strange setting in Edge that you have to use to make it work.
> Google Chrome works correctly (up to 200hz+).


Thank you. You're correct. Just tried the chase test in Chrome. It correctly syncs my display with fps at 144Hz (valid, not sync failure like FF), and I can also see the motion blur/ghosting when turning OD off vs normal.

I don't use Chrome but I guess I'll keep it for monitor tests.


----------



## KickAssCop

So after playing around with the monitor there is definitely some back light bleed at the lower bottom left and even more on lower right. I see it when monitor flashes bios and starting Windows. After that I rarely see it even in games that are black. My issue is that I am not able to calibrate colors to my liking. I have brightness around 65 which is still lower than my Asus VG278HE. I can't believe someone would use this with 30 or 40 brightness. It is too low.

I need some help in calibration and would appreciate it. Also I need help in running my desktop at 144 HZ. I can't seem to do that.

The G Sync in Ass Creed is nice but I still get some stutters. Is that normal? Also I get some sluggishness once I come from in game to desktop. Does that mean the G Sync module is faulty?

Really need some info from you guys. I am loving the monitor and in BLOPS3 it looks dope. G Sync works great for the most part but I seem to have issues with Ass Creed Syndicate.

Also doesn't over clock to 165 Hz at least in Ass Creed. Using default cable for now.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merowinger*
> 
> DUDE *** you are living my dream. We europeans are so focked wont get hands on this at least in the next 2 months due no availability


I imported all these components from Amazon US. None of these are available here. Only mouse and headphones are available but they are about 20$ and 175$ more expensive locally.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I sent my XB270HU in for warranty service because it had dust blobs, a few dead pixels and a light patch on screen.
> 
> Acer received the display on 11/12/2015 and I got my replacement back today 12/11/2015.....So it only took about a month for them to fix it....NOT BAD CONSIDERING THEY USED A HAMMER TO FIX IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am back on the phone with their mickey mouse customer support....so far I have been on hold for 30 minutes and bounced around a couple of departments despite my repeated requests to be sent to Tier II support...this is fun....ugggghhhhh
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> After 45 minutes I was told that I would have to call back on monday during 9-5 business hours and request to speak with Tier II support, because Tier II support is not open right now (I called 5:15pm Friday Today).
> 
> So I get to sit with a broken display on my desk until monday....this is probably the worst customer service experience I have had for a display RMA.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/3shnmz585/full/
> image hosting no account


Gosh... that's just horrible.. And that "support"?! That's exactly the experience I've had with Acer! One big reason why I wanted to avoid getting their new monitor but I guess I just have to cope with it. Asus has been much better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine in from Amazon. No dead pixels. Fantastic build quality. There is definitely some glow at the edges. What do I use to test BLB. Coming from TN definitely this is an upgrade. GSync is amazing.
> 
> Can you please post settings to use (please tell me menu settings) and how to check uniformity, reduce glow and BLB. Many thanks in advance. Got my goodies for the weekend too.


Congrats! And great choice on the mouse, I love mine and it's just perfect. The software it comes with lets you set up your own DPI settings and the buttons for just about anything... so cool. I'm waiting for the Acer to get in stock here now. Some retailers have it, but I don't like their return policies so I'm waiting for my "go-to retailer" to get them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> So after playing around with the monitor there is definitely some back light bleed at the lower bottom left and even more on lower right. I see it when monitor flashes bios and starting Windows. After that I rarely see it even in games that are black. My issue is that I am not able to calibrate colors to my liking. I have brightness around 65 which is still lower than my Asus VG278HE. I can't believe someone would use this with 30 or 40 brightness. It is too low.
> 
> I need some help in calibration and would appreciate it. Also I need help in running my desktop at 144 HZ. I can't seem to do that.
> 
> The G Sync in Ass Creed is nice but I still get some stutters. Is that normal? Also I get some sluggishness once I come from in game to desktop. Does that mean the G Sync module is faulty?
> 
> Really need some info from you guys. I am loving the monitor and in BLOPS3 it looks dope. G Sync works great for the most part but I seem to have issues with Ass Creed Syndicate.
> 
> Also doesn't over clock to 165 Hz at least in Ass Creed. Using default cable for now.


Did you disable in game vsync? HAving that on caused stutters for me in many games. For others enabling vsync in game has helped.. weird huh?







From Nvidia control panel you can set gsync to always on (the lower option) and then from the monitor settings part in nvidia control panel the refresh rate. The part where you can change resolution and add custom resolutions has a refresh rate dropdown menu! works for me from there on the asus pg279q.


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Your Asus is October monde ? What's the uniformity like in comparison with XB271 ? Do you have any yellowish tint at top? Those pictures looks pretty good for me.... But I think the uniformity of Acer is better. Damn, why the hell we don't have these panels in Europe.


Yes, it's October. I got lucky with the uniformity on the ASUS. There's a slight variation, but it's imperceptible to me.

The Acer certainly isn't perfect though. The edge of the panel is serrated on the top right. There aren't pixels there or anything, but when the light is on, it reflects. Also, the stand is far worse than the ASUS. The monitor is very wobbly from every day tasks. I'll need to mount this monitor on another stand. Finally, the power button doesn't always work. I'm wondering if it's a cool down issue or something, as it's typically when I had the monitor off for awhile.

Also, when you get it, make sure to calibrate it. The it's much warmer than the ASUS. Non-calibrated, whites practically look yellow on stock settings.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> Finally, the power button doesn't always work. I'm wondering if it's a cool down issue or something, as it's typically when I had the monitor off for awhile.
> .


Same thing with both units ive received so far i think its normal.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Finally, the power button doesn't always work. I'm wondering if it's a cool down issue or something, as it's typically when I had the monitor off for awhile.


Same here. I just think the power button is badly design, like those cheap TVs where you have to press several times to turn on/off if you didn't press hard enough. But I guess it's a small con, since the display is awesome, coming from 60Hz (although not perfect).


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I will have them next week ^^. Only one store in Poland though but yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will PM you misiak when they will get XBs in stock.


Thx, I would wish my retailer have them too before Xmas.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> I got my Predator 271hu yesterday and installed it today...... dudes.... this monitor is so much better the the pg278q TN, I had before. I could not stand the AG coating on that one, but on this one it looks GREAT! The whites and yellow are awesome and the colors are for real better then on the TN.
> 
> I love all the options u have in the menu, while the pg278q only had Color: Warm,cold,normal or user. This one has so much more, really fun to play around. I really like this monitor, cant see any dead pixles.
> 
> I see some glow on the buttom right, but I dont care at all. Coming from the pg278q with the nightmarish AG Coating, this monitor is a DREAM. No where near the irritation I had with that coating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have not done some intensive bleed check,will later, but so far I am very pleased.
> 
> And if u ask me, the monitor design looks better on the Acer, then on the Asus. I always turned off the red ring light anyways.
> 
> Norway just got em on stock last week.


Yep, but explain it to those people who said these IPS are craps and they going to try TN panel instead. I have just to laugh on this. Poor guys.

Well, design is to its personal taste, I like Asus much more. But I didn't see Acer live.

So Norway have them? Seems Scandinavian countries have this in advance. I think it is close for the rest of the Europe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> Yes, it's October. I got lucky with the uniformity on the ASUS. There's a slight variation, but it's imperceptible to me.
> 
> The Acer certainly isn't perfect though. The edge of the panel is serrated on the top right. There aren't pixels there or anything, but when the light is on, it reflects. Also, the stand is far worse than the ASUS. The monitor is very wobbly from every day tasks. I'll need to mount this monitor on another stand. Finally, the power button doesn't always work. I'm wondering if it's a cool down issue or something, as it's typically when I had the monitor off for awhile.
> 
> Also, when you get it, make sure to calibrate it. The it's much warmer than the ASUS. Non-calibrated, whites practically look yellow on stock settings.


Thx. Hope I will get a good one. I'm tired from this lottery. This will be my 3rd PG279Q...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Same thing with both units ive received so far i think its normal.


Normal ? Just because it is on both of your monitors it does not mean it is normal







It's definitely a flaw then, buttons should work all the time of course.


----------



## jinrawke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> did you let it warm up for about 15 mins before checking backlight ?


It was on for at least an hour before that video.

Also -

I was having issues getting the blurbusters testers and lagom tests to sync with my browser, it looks like the culprit was Color Sustainer (had this on for my previous QNIX and PG278Q monitors). The moment I shut that program down, each test sync perfectly fine at 144Hz.

Also, as far as settings is concerned, I am seeing various people recommend 30-40 brightness so I'm keeping it in that range as I play with the settings more. I also quickly changed the Colour Temp from Warm to User for now ( Warm made all the whites yellowish ).

I have an old x-rite i1 display 2 that I used a looong time ago on my NEC Multisync 2490wuxi.

This calibrator should still be pretty decent right? Or should I go out and invest into the upgraded id3 pro model ?


----------



## PCMSTRACE

hello ,

it is available in france (about 1 week delivery time)

i ordered 1 here because in belgium nothing

http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00200639.html

when i get it ill post some stuff


----------



## Teiji

How can you guys use 30-40 brightness? The white becomes grayer as brightness goes down. I, personally, use 60-65 for general usage and gaming and 75 for watching movies.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> How can you guys use 30-40 brightness? The white becomes grayer as brightness goes down. I, personally, use 60-65 for general usage and gaming and 75 for watching movies.


Did you start to calibrate R,G and B values?


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> How can you guys use 30-40 brightness? The white becomes grayer as brightness goes down. I, personally, use 60-65 for general usage and gaming and 75 for watching movies.


You have the wrong idea about brightness. It depends on the light in your room. If you have a really brightly lit room (which I doubt) you could set it to a crazy brightness like that, but normally you should set it to a much lower value to not hurt your eyes. There is no such thing as a full white in real life, it all depends on perception and what your eyes are conditioned to identify as white. If you work on lower brightness for a while, this will be your new pristine white to your eyes.


----------



## KickAssCop

Guys, I have asked this before but let me try one more time.

WHAT CALIBRATION SETTINGS SHOULD I USE?

kthanksbye.


----------



## reconvision

Hi guys. Just bought this beast. But the problem is i spend hours to fix the stand on the base and could not done it. I'm sorry for asking this but can someone please share some step by step with photos indicating how do i lock the stand on to the base? Hope to get responds from u guys as I'm pretty hopeless now.


----------



## enkur

you have to align the marks in the front on the base so that its centered then tighten the screw at the bottom of the base. I also incorrectly assumed that it locks by twisting the two pieces.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Hi guys. Just bought this beast. But the problem is i spend hours to fix the stand on the base and could not done it. I'm sorry for asking this but can someone please share some step by step with photos indicating how do i lock the stand on to the base? Hope to get responds from u guys as I'm pretty hopeless now.


----------



## reconvision

Hmm i did that before but the screw seems to be loose after the screw already inside. I check and it seems that only the base hole has thread while the stand has no hole. Is that suppose to be correct?


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Hmm i did that before but the screw seems to be loose after the screw already inside. I check and it seems that only the base hole has thread while the stand has no hole. Is that suppose to be correct?


Put the stand into the base and twist so it locks, then tighten the screw on the bottom of the base. If it doesn't tighten... then you might have a defective stand, which would be very strange.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Guys, I have asked this before but let me try one more time.
> 
> WHAT CALIBRATION SETTINGS SHOULD I USE?
> 
> kthanksbye.


THIS!

(was wondering the same, R,B,G,etc)


----------



## KickAssCop

Damn, I didn't tighten any screws at the bottom lol. Must do it.
Also Vayne helped me calibrate the monitor and HOT DAMN the thing is EPIC. I still have brightness up to 65 though but glow is much less.

I am loving it! Time for some BLOPS3 2XP.


----------



## axiumone

So, this is a thing.



Waiting for one more that got stuck in shipping. Should hopefully arrive by Monday.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Damn, I didn't tighten any screws at the bottom lol. Must do it.
> Also Vayne helped me calibrate the monitor and HOT DAMN the thing is EPIC. I still have brightness up to 65 though but glow is much less.
> 
> I am loving it! Time for some BLOPS3 2XP.


Woah Son, better fix that screw Asap so the monitor wont fall down!

Where can I find those settings? Any links? Thanks

---

Btw ye we got em in stock, I think the rest of Europe wont need to wait much more.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> So, this is a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for one more that got stuck in shipping. Should hopefully arrive by Monday.


Damn! Sales should be restricted one piece per head









No wonder we have nothing in Europe


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> So, this is a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for one more that got stuck in shipping. Should hopefully arrive by Monday.


Haha, no wonder Europe is hardly getting any. Dudes in the states are stocking up!


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> Put the stand into the base and twist so it locks, then tighten the screw on the bottom of the base. If it doesn't tighten... then you might have a defective stand, which would be very strange.


Ok i did that too. At first, i align the center of the stand and base then twist it clockwise it lock and i can tighten the screw at the bottom. But the whole base is actually not "V" shape facing me rather than one of the sharp base is pointing at me. Did i miss something ?


----------



## axiumone

Except for 2 straight from acer, all others came from different sources.

I actually ordered 4 straight from acer. 2 on each consecutive day that they were in stock. Without telling me a thing, they cancelled one of the orders and wouldn't budge on fulfilling the order. Pretty poor customer support out of the gate. They didn't contact me prior to cancelling the order and the only reason they gave me for the cancellation is that it's not in stock. So, someone messed up.

The cancelled ordered still shows "processing" on my account page. Even though I was assured up and down that the order is cancelled in their system and the displays would never ship when they would become in stock. If you have an order that hasn't updated in 2-3 days, I would call them.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Ok i did that too. At first, i align the center of the stand and base then twist it clockwise it lock and i can tighten the screw at the bottom. But the whole base is actually not "V" shape facing me rather than one of the sharp base is pointing at me. Did i miss something ?


I think you just need to turn the whole monitor towards the right, so that the "two red arrows" face the sides.


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> I think you just need to turn the whole monitor towards the right, so that the "two red arrows" face the sides.


Hmm still do not make any sense here haha. After i lock it, the line on the stand and base is suppose to be align or no?? Actually i think is not the base but the stand. I can only tighten the screw at the bottom if is 45 degree to the left when facing me.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Hmm still do not make any sense here haha. After i lock it, the line on the stand and base is suppose to be align or no?? Actually i think is not the base but the stand. I can only tighten the screw at the bottom if is 45 degree to the left when facing me.


Sorry for my bad explanation. Yes just tighten the screw in the degree you can, meaning 45. Once it is tightened, just move the monitor (not the stand) to the right. Like this u adjust where the monitor should face.

Was a bit tricky at first, but u will get it.

Just strange there was no manual for it, always some people who are gonna have probs with it.


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Sorry for my bad explanation. Yes just tighten the screw in the degree you can, meaning 45. Once it is tightened, just move the monitor (not the stand) to the right. Like this u adjust where the monitor should face.
> 
> Was a bit tricky at first, but u will get it.
> 
> Just strange there was no manual for it, always some people who are gonna have probs with it.


Ok if thats the case , the stand is suppose to be in its 45 degree ? Coz it does not look like it from the box cover. Sorry please bear with me.


----------



## kanttii

Boo me


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Ok if thats the case , the stand is suppose to be in its 45 degree ? Coz it does not look like it from the box cover. Sorry please bear with me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Sorry for my bad explanation. Yes just tighten the screw in the degree you can, meaning 45. Once it is tightened, just move the monitor (not the stand) to the right. Like this u adjust where the monitor should face.
> 
> Was a bit tricky at first, but u will get it.
> 
> Just strange there was no manual for it, always some people who are gonna have probs with it.


Now i can adjust the monitor and the red arrow to face me. But then the stand is 45 degree to the left. I thought the whole thing should look like the box cover.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Now i can adjust the monitor and the red arrow to face me. But then the stand is 45 degree to the left. I thought the whole thing should look like the box cover.


I am not sure what the issue is, can you not turn the base of the monitor? It should be able to turn,swivel, and pivot.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Just wow people. Read back in this thread, they have mentioned what works best for them many times... Even shared an ICC profile. This isn't IRC, this is a forum where you can browse back easily.....


There's an ICC profile on page 55 of this thread. My RGB are 91,87,97 and 40 brightness. You can tweak the RGB a bit to your liking.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Just wow people. Read back in this thread, they have mentioned what works best for them many times... Even shared an ICC profile. This isn't IRC, this is a forum where you can browse back easily.....


Sorry man, I know I was it a few days ago, but there are so many pages now, hard to find xD


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> There's an ICC profile on page 55 of this thread. My RGB are 91,87,97 and 40 brightness. You can tweak the RGB a bit to your liking.


Thanks man

I left it on, 91,95 and 97. When I game I take the brightness up to 50-60, but when surfing about 10. A little much work to do everytime, but gives me the best results.

The icm file was really good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Now i can adjust the monitor and the red arrow to face me. But then the stand is 45 degree to the left. I thought the whole thing should look like the box cover.


Just try to turn and swivel like mo0sic mentioned


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> I am not sure what the issue is, can you not turn the base of the monitor? It should be able to turn,swivel, and pivot.


Base of the monitor from my understand u mean the placr where it attach the monitor right? If yes , i can do adjsutment for that. The thing is the stand is facing left 45 degree . The monitor is now facing me and the " v" red arrow is facing me too. Just left the stand facing 45 degree to the left which look very odd to me.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Base of the monitor from my understand u mean the placr where it attach the monitor right? If yes , i can do adjsutment for that. The thing is the stand is facing left 45 degree . The monitor is now facing me and the " v" red arrow is facing me too. Just left the stand facing 45 degree to the left which look very odd to me.


Make sure it lines up like this when you twist it into the base.


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> Make sure it lines up like this when you twist it into the base.


Ok i started to think i got a defect unit may be. Coz i can only attach the stand fully into the base when i align those 2 lines. And thrn i turn clockwise to lock but it will stop at 45 degree to the left. I did try to turn harder but i dun see any progression at all. Definitely i cannot lock it and have what u had just shown me.


----------



## Opeio

Turning my stand to my base was a little bit different for me too. I just messed with it for maybe 5 minutes and I ended up getting it on. I thought i also had something wrong but I definitely didn't.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Ok i started to think i got a defect unit may be. Coz i can only attach the stand fully into the base when i align those 2 lines. And thrn i turn clockwise to lock but it will stop at 45 degree to the left. I did try to turn harder but i dun see any progression at all. Definitely i cannot lock it and have what u had just shown me.


You can start from a different position before you twist it into place. It sounds to me you place it into the base at the wrong starting point.


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> You can start from a different position before you twist it into place. It sounds to me you place it into the base at the wrong starting point.


Hmm i guess so. Any indicator of where the starting point is?


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Hmm i guess so. Any indicator of where the starting point is?


I would just mess around with it until you can twist it correctly. You won't really break it.


----------



## Terminus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> There's an ICC profile on page 55 of this thread. My RGB are 91,87,97 and 40 brightness. You can tweak the RGB a bit to your liking.


Things like this need to be edited into the first page of the thread. As we gather more information, it needs to be added in so newcomers to the thread don't have to ask these questions or search through 100 pages of replies.


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> I would just mess around with it until you can twist it correctly. You won't really break it.


Nope. Nothing works. I have turn every angle of it. It just does not sit properly for me to make a twist. I can only twist it when the stand is properly attach to the base with the line align and turn 45 degree stuck.


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Nope. Nothing works. I have turn every angle of it. It just does not sit properly for me to make a twist. I can only twist it when the stand is properly attach to the base with the line align and turn 45 degree stuck.


Align the stand in the base like in the picture, with the center line matching the mark on the base. Turn it 45 degrees like you mentioned, it will stop at that point. Tighten the screw on the bottom of the base to hold it in place. Yes, it doesn't look right at this point because the stand is not facing directly forward, this confused me for a few minutes too.

Once you get the monitor on, you can turn the whole monitor and the stand will swivel with it, and you can line up the stand and base again.


----------



## kanttii

Man that stand is ugly. Why doesn't Acer at least use properly made matte plastic?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Just wow people. Read back in this thread, they have mentioned what works best for them many times... Even shared an ICC profile. This isn't IRC, this is a forum where you can browse back easily.....


I got my friend to help. Very hard to read a big thread to find this info. Either way, post calibration I only have IPS glow and no back light bleed. This monitor is absolutely fantastic. 144 GSync definitely improves my aim.


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> Align the stand in the base like in the picture, with the center line matching the mark on the base. Turn it 45 degrees like you mentioned, it will stop at that point. Tighten the screw on the bottom of the base to hold it in place. Yes, it doesn't look right at this point because the stand is not facing directly forward, this confused me for a few minutes too.
> 
> Once you get the monitor on, you can turn the whole monitor and the stand will swivel with it, and you can line up the stand and base again.


Gosh! I think is my fault then. I finally understand what u guys trying to tell me. Sorry for all the trouble. Thank you everyone for being helpful. Tarballx thank you!


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I got my friend to help. Very hard to read a big thread to find this info. Either way, post calibration I only have IPS glow and no back light bleed. This monitor is absolutely fantastic. 144 GSync definitely improves my aim.


Awesome! I'll definitely get one of these then and return the Asus! And sorry for the tone, I now realized it wasn't the best possible..


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> I am going to be honest about this. I was in the market for new 1440p freesync/gsync monitors for a setup I am building in my new house. Which will include a few different PC's for gaming (brother/gf).
> 
> I picked up this monitor for myself, the BenQ XL2730Z and have my older 1440p Korean monitor on the third setup until I figure out which monitor to buy for that one.
> 
> Out of the box this monitor looked superior to the BenQ XL2730Z (out of the box) but worse than the Korean IPS monitor. Once calibrated, the Acer was not as accurate as the BenQ XL2730Z, but the quality of the panel was better (TN vs IPS).
> 
> Once I used it for a while, I have sent it back, and will be ordering another BenQ XL2730Z .
> 
> Everything about the BenQ, from the stand, menu options, and performance was better. The only thing that was worse, was the TN panel. My 1440p Korean monitor, still has a superior panel to both.
> 
> IMO it was not worth the difference in price. Not even close. I could buy a BenQ on sale + a 1440p Korean monitor for the cost of this Acer.


I'm curious, has anyone done an accurate comparison between these AUO AHVA panels and LG IPS/Samsung PLS? I have to return this monitor due to the backlight bleed and have to get a refund since Amazon doesn't have anymore in stock. I'm still not sure whether I want to try reordering when they get more in stock or not. I love 144Hz and G-sync but I can't help but feel the image quality doesn't quite live up to my Korean 1440p with a LG IPS panel, which doesn't feel right when this costs $800 and that one cost $300 3 years ago.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> I'm curious, has anyone done an accurate comparison between these AUO AHVA panels and LG IPS/Samsung PLS? I have to return this monitor due to the backlight bleed and have to get a refund since Amazon doesn't have anymore in stock. I'm still not sure whether I want to try reordering when they get more in stock or not. I love 144Hz and G-sync but I can't help but feel the image quality doesn't quite live up to my Korean 1440p with a LG IPS panel, which doesn't feel right when this costs $800 and that one cost $300 3 years ago.


Pretty sure these 1440p 144hz AHVA panels are inferior to LGs top end AH-IPS monitors, not by a huge margin, but still dont quite live up to them. It's a small price to pay for 144hz i think. Surely better than dealing with TN's viewing angles


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Pretty sure these 1440p 144hz AHVA panels are inferior to LGs top end AH-IPS monitors, not by a huge margin, but still dont quite live up to them. It's a small price to pay for 144hz i think. Surely better than dealing with TN's viewing angles


It's an apples to oranges comparison, anyway.


----------



## enkur

I am glad you got it worked out... between me and my son we spent like 10 minutes trying to figure this out as well LOL. We were both just so dumbfounded. Acer really needed to have better instructions. I am sure someone will end up breaking their stand LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Gosh! I think is my fault then. I finally understand what u guys trying to tell me. Sorry for all the trouble. Thank you everyone for being helpful. Tarballx thank you!


----------



## jwl24

Hey guys, I just set my monitor up and was doing some testing (currently have it hooked via HDMI 60hz thru a laptop for testing)

I loaded up a solid black image and was checking it out for the "IPS GLOW"/BLB and this is what I came up with.

This is at 30 brightness, but I only noticed it when I looked at it thru the camera on my galaxy s6. It doesn't look anything like this until I looked thru it with the camera/took the pictures.

My question is this acceptable, and is it only supposed to have BLB while looking at it thru the camera? I don't notice this at all when looking at it with the naked eye.


----------



## Egzi

[/quote]

I think if u dont notice it at all with the naked eye, then it aint bad at all. I got some on the right corner as well, but it has a more silverish color. I cant see any orange color coming from it. Tried black bagrounds.

So if u are pleased with it then its fine, I REALLY like mine. Feels better then getting a new gpu


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Hey guys, I just set my monitor up and was doing some testing (currently have it hooked via HDMI 60hz thru a laptop for testing)
> 
> I loaded up a solid black image and was checking it out for the "IPS GLOW"/BLB and this is what I came up with.
> 
> This is at 30 brightness, but I only noticed it when I looked at it thru the camera on my galaxy s6. It doesn't look anything like this until I looked thru it with the camera/took the pictures.
> 
> My question is this acceptable, and is it only supposed to have BLB while looking at it thru the camera? I don't notice this at all when looking at it with the naked eye.


Considering this is exagerated by camera (I can clearly see it) I say it looks rock solid. You could take more accurate picture to what you see by making video of it and then getting screenshot from this video.

But since I know how overexagerated pictures of BLB look from simple non-calibrated camera shots, I say it looks very good. Only silver glow, no yellow BLB anywhere.

If you are not bothered by it during dark gaming- It is keeper.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Hey guys, I just set my monitor up and was doing some testing (currently have it hooked via HDMI 60hz thru a laptop for testing)
> 
> I loaded up a solid black image and was checking it out for the "IPS GLOW"/BLB and this is what I came up with.
> 
> This is at 30 brightness, but I only noticed it when I looked at it thru the camera on my galaxy s6. It doesn't look anything like this until I looked thru it with the camera/took the pictures.
> 
> My question is this acceptable, and is it only supposed to have BLB while looking at it thru the camera? I don't notice this at all when looking at it with the naked eye.


There is some BLB at the bottom but nothing big. You could try to take a photo 2 - 3 meters from the screen to eliminate IPS glow.


----------



## Ryzone

Man I opened up live chat with amazon asking when they will have more stock. The guy said "I've checked out catalog and there isn't any information" I also had him check the PG279Q and he said same thing. I guess they really wouldn't know anyways. I feel like there wont be anymore restocks until after the holidays.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> There is some BLB at the bottom but nothing big. You could try to take a photo 2 - 3 meters from the screen to eliminate IPS glow.


how is the screen uniformity?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Did you start to calibrate R,G and B values?


Yep, 94,92,100 at 65-75 brightness. I calibrated with my eyes only (don't have the professional tools/software). It's definitely not perfect but much better than when I first got it out of the box.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> You have the wrong idea about brightness. It depends on the light in your room. If you have a really brightly lit room (which I doubt) you could set it to a crazy brightness like that, but normally you should set it to a much lower value to not hurt your eyes. There is no such thing as a full white in real life, it all depends on perception and what your eyes are conditioned to identify as white. If you work on lower brightness for a while, this will be your new pristine white to your eyes.


I definitely have VERY bright lights in the room. I have 2x 34W long, light bulbs on the top-right side of the wall that is on almost all the time when gaming or even watching videos/movies, except during the day when they sun shines the light through my window.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Man I opened up live chat with amazon asking when they will have more stock. The guy said "I've checked out catalog and there isn't any information" I also had him check the PG279Q and he said same thing. I guess they really wouldn't know anyways. I feel like there wont be anymore restocks until after the holidays.


I wouldn't be so sure. The stock pops up with 2-15 every few days, according to nowinstock.


----------



## dannyk8232

Just scored one from Amazon! So excited!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Just scored one from Amazon! So excited!


Wow I saw that one, you are FAST!


----------



## reconvision

Awesome monitor!! I come from a cheap philips monitor and this make so much difference. Finally got the monitor set up and running. Adjust some RGB and bang!! Having a blast the whole day. Found two dead pixel at the bottom right which is fine for me. I will test for bleed and glow later.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Awesome monitor!! I come from a cheap philips monitor and this make so much difference. Finally got the monitor set up and running. Adjust some RGB and bang!! Having a blast the whole day. Found two dead pixel at the bottom right which is fine for me. I will test for bleed and glow later.


Two dead pixels! ewww. That shouldn't be happening on an $800 dollar monitor!


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Wow I saw that one, you are FAST!


Just completely lucky timing! Alert from nowinstock never even came....just was listening to music thru Amazon and checked the monitor page and there was 1 left. Sweet!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Just completely lucky timing! Alert from nowinstock never even came....just was listening to music thru Amazon and checked the monitor page and there was 1 left. Sweet!


Yeah I was refreshing and saw it pop up but there was no add to cart button. I guess you got it right as it went up.


----------



## mllkman

Got one too from Amazon. 6:30pm PST


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I sent my XB270HU in for warranty service because it had dust blobs, a few dead pixels and a light patch on screen.
> 
> Acer received the display on 11/12/2015 and I got my replacement back today 12/11/2015.....So it only took about a month for them to fix it....NOT BAD CONSIDERING THEY USED A HAMMER TO FIX IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am back on the phone with their mickey mouse customer support....so far I have been on hold for 30 minutes and bounced around a couple of departments despite my repeated requests to be sent to Tier II support...this is fun....ugggghhhhh
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> After 45 minutes I was told that I would have to call back on monday during 9-5 business hours and request to speak with Tier II support, because Tier II support is not open right now (I called 5:15pm Friday Today).
> 
> So I get to sit with a broken display on my desk until monday....this is probably the worst customer service experience I have had for a display RMA.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/3shnmz585/full/
> image hosting no account


check the x34 predator thread, I sent my x34 for repair and not only did they not fix 'anything' they damaged my 5 day old monitor..outrageous. I got a refund tho.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Two dead pixels! ewww. That shouldn't be happening on an $800 dollar monitor!


It should not, but if he can live with it and does not bother him, I think its cool. Really has not to irritate one though xD


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yeah I was refreshing and saw it pop up but there was no add to cart button. I guess you got it right as it went up.


See you later PG279Q and your yellow/brown top half of the screen! Back to Newegg you go!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> See you later PG279Q and your yellow/brown top half of the screen! Back to Newegg you go!


Right on!


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> It should not, but if he can live with it and does not bother him, I think its cool. Really has not to irritate one though xD


Haha is still ok for me since that 2 dead pixel is located at the window time display. Don't think i can even notice it. I can only see it if I drag a white page there.


----------



## reconvision

By the way, most of you have zero dead pixel??


----------



## batmanwcm

I'm sure most here wouldn't accept a panel with a dead pixel as this is a $800 monitor. There really should'nt be dead pixels but they happen.


----------



## KickAssCop

I don't have a dead pixel. I think I may not even have BLB. It doesn't show up in blacks in gaming and movies. I will post a picture tonight for you experts to tell me how bad my panel is and take a massive dump on my happiness.







.

Loving this monitor. After calibration my wife also appreciated the investment lol.


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Haha is still ok for me since that 2 dead pixel is located at the window time display. Don't think i can even notice it. I can only see it if I drag a white page there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I'm sure most here wouldn't accept a panel with a dead pixel as this is a $800 monitor. There really should'nt be dead pixels but they happen.


I see. I do get it cheaper by $100 . I'm from Malaysia so is roughly 400 cheaper in my currency. I guess i can't complain much xD. But i will check for bleed later to decide if I should return for a new one too .


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I don't have a dead pixel. I think I may not even have BLB. It doesn't show up in blacks in gaming and movies. I will post a picture tonight for you experts to tell me how bad my panel is and take a massive dump on my happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Loving this monitor. After calibration my wife also appreciated the investment lol.


Really good success rate with these monitors. Am very glad for that.
Hehe, not always easy to get the wife on board.

Offtopic, but,
Did u guys btw read?
"LG reportedly aims to enter OLED monitor market by 2017"

http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1449729114&rss


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's an apples to oranges comparison, anyway.


Why? It's advertised as an IPS monitor. I understand you get 144hz and gsync, but at twice the cost of comparable normal IPS monitor you would expect similar image quality.
I do understand that it's a huge upgrade from TN though.


----------



## headman78

Here is mine, picture taken with Lumia 920 camera with ISO @ 400 and 38 brightness. No dead pixels, used to own XB270HU and it had one dead pixel and much worse BLB.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's an apples to oranges comparison, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? It's advertised as an IPS monitor. I understand you get 144hz and gsync, but at twice the cost of comparable normal IPS monitor you would expect similar image quality.
> I do understand that it's a huge upgrade from TN though.
Click to expand...

But you can say the same about $2000 monitors with cherry picked IPS panels. "At twice the cost of 144 Hz 1440p AHVA monitors, why can't it have similar response times and frequency?"
These monitors cover 100% of the sRGB space and have similar or even higher contrast ratios than those of $500 AH-IPS monitors. Viewing angles are similar. Sites like TFTC and Prad give these ratings comparable to expensive "professional" IPS panels. I'm not really sure where the problem is, aside from obvious QC issues some of these units DO have.


----------



## Bercon

You can't really expect units with 0 dead pixels either. I think Asus policy allows 5 of them before they offer a replacement. If that's not acceptable, don't buy it or buy it with shops guarantee of no-dead pixels which at least in Finland is less than 50e extra. I'm not sure what Acers policy is, but I'm nearly certain its more than 0 dead pixels.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headman78*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine, picture taken with Lumia 920 camera with ISO @ 400 and 38 brightness. No dead pixels, used to own XB270HU and it had one dead pixel and much worse BLB.


backlight bleed is still pretty bad on that can see it on the same 3 corners both mine had.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headman78*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine, picture taken with Lumia 920 camera with ISO @ 400 and 38 brightness. No dead pixels, used to own XB270HU and it had one dead pixel and much worse BLB.


Depends if that is how intense it is when you play dark games or it is just camera that exagarate BLB like that. I know from experience that it is hard to calibrate camera to catch BLB exactly how you see it. So if that is how much they glow that is bad, but If that is only camera and it is smaller than that it might be good. Hard to tell.

Please tell if that is how you see it.

If you want to make more accurate picture of how you see it- instead of camera shot, make a video first and then take a screenshot from this video.

*Guys, look at this beauty: no BLB at all, god, perfect XB271HU







:
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7Pz3np6HV0
*
God, I want one like that!*


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> backlight bleed is still pretty bad on that can see it on the same 3 corners both mine had.


That is simply the camera/lighting.

The issue with BLB is that too many people assume there panel is a lemon because of what 3rd parties tell them on the internet after viewing cell phone pictures of the new monitor.

THEY ALL WILL SHOW GLOW LIKE THIS GIVEN THAT THE BRIGHTNESS IS PAST 30.

There is NOTHING wrong with that panel.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> That is simply the camera/lighting.
> 
> The issue with BLB is that too many people assume there panel is a lemon because of what 3rd parties tell them on the internet after viewing cell phone pictures of the new monitor.
> 
> THEY ALL WILL SHOW GLOW LIKE THIS GIVEN THAT THE BRIGHTNESS IS PAST 30.
> 
> There is NOTHING wrong with that panel.


lol there is no glow in that picture and that isn't camera exaggeration that is terrible screen.
Also glow has nothing to do with brightness setting.
back light bleed wont show regardless your brightness setting why i laugh when people clam minimum to no bleeding and they run at 20-30 brightness.









Both the XB271HU *Ive already tried* would have minimum bleeding also if i run at 24 brightness and want ****ty dull colors


----------



## headman78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Depends if that is how intense it is when you play dark games or it is just camera that exagarate BLB like that. I know from experience that it is hard to calibrate camera to catch BLB exactly how you see it. So if that is how much they glow that is bad, but If that is only camera and it is smaller than that it might be good. Hard to tell.
> 
> Please tell if that is how you see it.
> 
> If you want to make more accurate picture of how you see it- instead of camera shot, make a video first and then take a screenshot from this video.


I don't mind the slight blb, the XB270HU I used for a month had worse in the beginning and it lessened to almost nonexistent in the end when I returned it. I'm keeping this as in I'm satisfied









Here's a screenshot from video itself:



And here is the video:


----------



## EmCom

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Here are some pictures. The only thing that shows up on darker games is the glow in the lower right corner. You can notice it on Steam too for example, but it doesnt bother me that much. Considering it has no dead pixels i think i'll keep this one. Might order a second just to try it out tho. It seems the lower right corner is borked on almost all the monitors







Thank god it doesnt appear as a yellow glow on white backgrounds.

Brightness was 27 or 30 and i tried to get the most realistic looking pictures with my phone.


----------



## Egzi

So guys I think I did not have such a great blb panel after all. Ofc it looks a bit over the top on the pics, but still in dark games its noticeable. I think I will give it a go another 2-3 weeks, as I have a 30days return policy. If it does not get better by then, I will enter the lottery for the acers. xD





Also what is that strange redish light on the left? :S

The camera makes it look like there is no black background, lol.


----------



## EmCom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> So guys I think I did not have such a great blb panel after all. Ofc it looks a bit over the top on the pics, but still in dark games its noticeable. I think I will give it a go another 2-3 weeks, as I have a 30days return policy. If it does not get better by then, I will enter the lottery for the acers. xD


Does your camera have manual settings.. you could try like ISO200 to get a bit better looking photos. Nevertheless that will definitely show on darker games.


----------



## mat311

Do you guys think that a gtx 780 can run this monitor ? (with an oced 2500k)


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmCom*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that exactly what you see in person?


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> So guys I think I did not have such a great blb panel after all. Ofc it looks a bit over the top on the pics, but still in dark games its noticeable. I think I will give it a go another 2-3 weeks, as I have a 30days return policy. If it does not get better by then, I will enter the lottery for the acers. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what is that strange redish light on the left? :S
> 
> The camera makes it look like there is no black background, lol.


Is that your camera or what you actually see? I hope that's the camera because that is crazy looking. Red, yellow, orange.. its like a rainbow


----------



## misiak

Just a remark that also a XB271HU can be a crap because it looks like all "perfect" here










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> So guys I think I did not have such a great blb panel after all. Ofc it looks a bit over the top on the pics, but still in dark games its noticeable. I think I will give it a go another 2-3 weeks, as I have a 30days return policy. If it does not get better by then, I will enter the lottery for the acers. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what is that strange redish light on the left? :S
> 
> The camera makes it look like there is no black background, lol.


Uff, this is horrible man. This is BLB? What distance did you take it ? Also I have never saw that reddish crap on these panels... This is definitely not a camera. Would RMA instantly. Damn, so again a lottery with XB271.... What's manufacturing date of yours ?


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Is that your camera or what you actually see? I hope that's the camera because that is crazy looking. Red, yellow, orange.. its like a rainbow


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Just a remark that also a XB271HU can be a crap because it looks like all "perfect" here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uff, this is horrible man. This is BLB? What distance did you take it ? Also I have never saw that reddish crap on these panels... This is definitely not a camera. Would RMA instantly. Damn, so again a lottery with XB271.... What's manufacturing date of yours ?


I took it from about 1 meter distance. tried to go a bit longer back, but was the same on camera. In person I dont look that bad. but I think its something with the ips and my camera.
Where can I find manufacturing date?

Btw. This is my Asus TN with the camera 

And this the Acer IPS, Ingame I dont notice it, but when there is some black background, but it does not look as messed up as in the picture, I just cant seem to find some good setting for it for it to look more normal.

Here is a new pic of the Acer. More accurate.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## headman78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> I took it from about 1 meter distance. tried to go a bit longer back, but was the same on camera. In person I dont look that bad. but I think its something with the ips and my camera.
> Where can I find manufacturing date?
> 
> And this the Acer IPS, Ingame I dont notice it, but when there is some black background, but it does not look as messed up as in the picture, I just cant seem to find some good setting for it for it to look more normal.


It's in a sticker behind the screen and also on the box it came in. Try taking a video and then a screenshot from the video like I did? My old XB270HU almost looked like that when I took a picture of it, but changing the camera settings improved the picture alot


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Just a remark that also a XB271HU can be a crap because it looks like all "perfect" here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uff, this is horrible man. This is BLB? What distance did you take it ? Also I have never saw that reddish crap on these panels... This is definitely not a camera. Would RMA instantly. Damn, so again a lottery with XB271.... What's manufacturing date of yours ?


Man, go and check finally your PG







I am refreshing every 30 minutes to see what you ended up with and you are here posing! STOP! Go and review your PG ASAP


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Man, go and check finally your PG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am refreshing every 30 minutes to see what you ended up with and you are here posing! STOP! Go and review your PG ASAP


LOL







Sorry man, I'm on it! Give me 30 mins or so...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man, I'm on it! Give me 30 mins or so...


Thats right, go for it! BTW. misiak here you can see uniformity of XB271HU. All 5 of Vegas XBs:


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Thats right, go for it! BTW. misiak here you can see uniformity of XB271HU. All 5 of Vegas XBs:


Wow. Just wow


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headman78*
> 
> It's in a sticker behind the screen and also on the box it came in. Try taking a video and then a screenshot from the video like I did? My old XB270HU almost looked like that when I took a picture of it, but changing the camera settings improved the picture alot


its an October build. Dont have the skills to make a video of it, but will try to use another cam when I get one in my hands.

But I think this is way to much bleed. I only notice it in dark places, but still kinda stinks knowing I payed so much for it and there are other good working monitors out there. Still the acer destroys my old Asus TN.


----------



## EmCom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Is that exactly what you see in person?


Not that bad, but not so far from it. With all the lights off in this room its quite close to that. The glow is there in these conditions.

*better picture*


----------



## Egzi

New pictures with another camera.

Really have to return this one. It does not bother me much at all, but I think it will later.

The AG coating on the Asus 28q did not bother me so much in the begining either, but after some time it really irritated me. New games came out and on some it was really bad.
Dont want to have the same story over again, so better get a new one.





Btw guys, do OLED monitors have BLB?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> New pictures with another camera.
> 
> Really have to return this one. It does not bother me much at all, but I think it will later.
> 
> The AG coating on the Asus 28q did not bother me so much in the begining either, but after some time it really irritated me. New games came out and on some it was really bad.
> Dont want to have the same story over again, so better get a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw guys, do OLED monitors have BLB?


You got really really bad luck with panel. I think that is worst panel I have ever seen. Considering this red glow in corner I think it was physically damaged, probably in transport or short before.

Get replacement first I'd say.

OLEDs do not have BLB but there are no gaming OLED monitors and only OLED monitos are super expensive, like few thousands bucks.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You got really really bad luck with panel. I think that is worst panel I have ever seen. Considering this red glow in corner I think it was physically damaged, probably in transport or short before.
> 
> Get replacement first I'd say.
> 
> OLEDs do not have BLB but there are no gaming OLED monitors and only OLED monitos are super expensive, like few thousands bucks.


Ye man, Panel Kurwa. Not a good one at all, but all other colors are nice. Just the blacks are bad cuzz of this BLB, I even got some red bleed like u can see, its actually bleeding, what the...









Yeh, I better actually just get a new one at once, will visit the store some day next week.

I also notices that the frame on the left side, a bit above the red bleeing spot, is sticking a bit out. Looks like its bent a bit, maybe what is causing the red bleed.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmCom*


----------



## misiak

*So, here we go*....

Sorry for delay. For a start I would say, well, it's not much better than October - it's has slightly better uniformity. BLB is better but still sucks. Photos are exaggerated of course but you can see actual bleed spots.

Unfortunately it's the same story as Benny's









*A damn dust speck or whatever it is somewhere in quadrant 6 of the display*. It's tiny but pretty visible on bright backgrounds. I can see it even on a photo.What the hell is this.

Also this frame Asus use really sucks. It wobbles at the top corners (exactly as September one) and actually there is some BLB in top right corner. If I press the corner, it will disappear.

Uniformity is better but not ideal. The top left corner is still a bit warmer. I would say it is definitely a design flaw. Maybe Asus wanted to reuse bezel from 278Q but this not work good here.

One interesting thing, October model height can be adjusted by 1cm more than September panel.

So now after three PG's it's Acer turn... Hope they are on stock soon here.

October panel is left on photos:

BLB test (glow free area)



BLB comparison Ocrober vs September



White uniformity:



White comparison Ocrober vs September



Dust:



Top right corner bleed and bleed when pressed (wobbly bezel)




So that's it guys, what do you think ? Ask if you have any questions but I'm actually so tired from these Asus panels. Need a break


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> *So, here we go*....
> 
> Sorry for delay. For a start I would say, well, it's not much better than October - it's has slightly better uniformity. BLB is better but still sucks. Photos are exaggerated of course but you can see actual bleed spots.
> 
> Unfortunately it's the same story as Benny's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A damn dust speck or whatever it is somewhere in quadrant 6 of the display*. It's tiny but pretty visible on bright backgrounds. I can see it even on a photo.What the hell is this.
> 
> Also this frame Asus use really sucks. It wobbles at the top corners (exactly as September one) and actually there is some BLB in top right corner. If I press the corner, it will disappear.
> 
> Uniformity is better but not ideal. The top left corner is still a bit warmer. I would say it is definitely a design flaw. Maybe Asus wanted to reuse bezel from 278Q but this not work good here.
> 
> One interesting thing, October model height can be adjusted by 1cm more than September panel.
> 
> So now after three PG's it's Acer turn... Hope they are on stock soon here.
> 
> So that's it guys, what do you think ? Ask if you have any questions but I'm actually so tired from these Asus panels. Need a break


To Acer we go!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> *So, here we go*....
> 
> Sorry for delay. For a start I would say, well, it's not much better than October - it's has slightly better uniformity. BLB is better but still sucks. Photos are exaggerated of course but you can see actual bleed spots.
> 
> Unfortunately it's the same story as Benny's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A damn dust speck or whatever it is somewhere in quadrant 6 of the display*. It's tiny but pretty visible on bright backgrounds. I can see it even on a photo.What the hell is this.
> 
> Also this frame Asus use really sucks. It wobbles at the top corners (exactly as September one) and actually there is some BLB in top right corner. If I press the corner, it will disappear.
> 
> Uniformity is better but not ideal. The top left corner is still a bit warmer. I would say it is definitely a design flaw. Maybe Asus wanted to reuse bezel from 278Q but this not work good here.
> 
> One interesting thing, October model height can be adjusted by 1cm more than September panel.
> 
> So now after three PG's it's Acer turn... Hope they are on stock soon here.
> 
> October panel is left on photos:
> 
> BLB test (glow free area)
> 
> 
> 
> BLB comparison Ocrober vs September
> 
> 
> 
> White uniformity:
> 
> 
> 
> White comparison Ocrober vs September
> 
> 
> 
> Dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Top right corner bleed and bleed when pressed (wobbly bezel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's it guys, what do you think ? Ask if you have any questions but I'm actually so tired from these Asus panels. Need a break


so, you mentioned the uniformity is better... Is there still a yellow tint on the top 1/3, just not as severe?


----------



## misiak

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> To Acer we go!


Definitely, I'm sick from this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> so, you mentioned the uniformity is better... Is there still a yellow tint on the top 1/3, just not as severe?


Yes, it's like the top is better but unfortunately if you check the photo and I've realized it as well the left side (1/4) is slightly yellowish. Can you see that ? This sucks, so no it's not the top 1/3 but left 1/4 of the screen. Going mad from this panel. So much issues for 850 eur.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> New pictures with another camera.
> 
> Really have to return this one. It does not bother me much at all, but I think it will later.
> 
> The AG coating on the Asus 28q did not bother me so much in the begining either, but after some time it really irritated me. New games came out and on some it was really bad.
> Dont want to have the same story over again, so better get a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw guys, do OLED monitors have BLB?


Nope, because each LED has it's own







But they have actually other issues to fight with...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Nope, because each LED has it's own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they have actually other issues to fight with...


screen burn being one huge one. And pixel degradation.


----------



## Questors

What does one need with a 165MHz panel? No doubt anyone purchasing this is paying as much for (at the very least) the claim of 165MHz as any other feature.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Questors*
> 
> What does one need with a 165MHz panel?


A 165MHz monitor? Probably nothing. A 165Hz monitor, though, is pretty cool!


----------



## Questors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> A 165MHz monitor? Probably nothing. A 165Hz monitor, though, is pretty cool!


Bah! I meant 165Hz









What does one need with a 165Hz panel?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Questors*
> 
> What does one need with a 165MHz panel? No doubt anyone purchasing this is paying as much for (at the very least) the claim of 165MHz as any other feature.


Hz*

You mean as far as GPUs go? A GTX 960 or better is needed to actually run the monitor at 165 Hz I believe. A single GTX 980 Ti or Titan X won't max out many 2014-2015 games at 1440p 165 FPS, although they can do that in many older titles.

- EDIT: Misread. Well, the XB271HU has a better design than the XB270HU and both have 165 Hz now, so if you want 1440p with G-SYNC you're getting a 165 Hz monitor.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EmCom*
Click to expand...

LMAO ... +R








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I don't have a dead pixel. I think I may not even have BLB. It doesn't show up in blacks in gaming and movies. I will post a picture tonight for you experts to tell me how bad my panel is and take a massive dump on my happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Loving this monitor. After calibration my wife also appreciated the investment lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Really good success rate with these monitors. Am very glad for that.
> Hehe, not always easy to get the wife on board.
> 
> Offtopic, but,
> Did u guys btw read?
> "LG reportedly aims to enter OLED monitor market by 2017"
> 
> http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1449729114&rss
Click to expand...

*YES!* ... I'm saving my $800 and putting it towards this in a year+ at whatever the cost of an OLED monitor might be! ... OR I'll just pickup a used 144Hz/GSync/IPS for cheap until the OLED prices stabilize, because these AUOptronic panels won't be worth squat once OLED comes out!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Really good success rate with these monitors. Am very glad for that.
> Hehe, not always easy to get the wife on board.
> 
> Offtopic, but,
> Did u guys btw read?
> "LG reportedly aims to enter OLED monitor market by 2017"
> 
> http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1449729114&rss


I hope that's true but these kinds of dates always get pushed back. I won't hold my breath. However I was planning on replacing my XB270HU in 2017 (was hoping there'd be actual 120 Hz 4k TVs by that time), so I'll be prepared.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Questors*
> 
> What does one need with a 165Hz panel?


It's much more MLG than 144 Hz, bro!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> *YES!* ... I'm saving my $800 and putting it towards this in a year+ at whatever the cost of an OLED monitor might be!


Honestly, if i had a working glossy QNIX at 120 Hz, even with their flaws, i'd probably hold out myself.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Questors*
> 
> What does one need with a 165MHz panel? No doubt anyone purchasing this is paying as much for (at the very least) the claim of 165MHz as any other feature.


I don't care about 165Hz, that's overkill for me, but gsync'd refresh rates north of 60Hz definitely matter to me.


----------



## Terminus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I don't care about 165Hz, that's overkill for me, but gsync'd refresh rates north of 60Hz definitely matter to me.


Overkill? Surely you've forgotten what website you're on


----------



## KickAssCop

I can't hit dat 165 giga watts. Should I send this back and play lottery or count my blessings?
Do I need to disable GSync for 165?


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I can't hit dat 165 giga watts. Should I send this back and play lottery or count my blessings?
> Do I need to disable GSync for 165?


Enable Overclockking in the OSD, enable 165Hz, , then set it to 165Hz in your GPU control panel.


----------



## DokoBG

I've been looking at the pictures you guys posted and this BLB is not acceptable to me. Looks like i will be sticking with my dinosaur Dell U2711 for a bit longer. I dont have any(extremely minimal) BLB on mine and i use it mainly to watch movies in my bedroom with it. If i got a glowing Acer like this i'd be really disappointed... What do you guys think ? I feel like the older IPS panels dont have as much BLB.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> I've been looking at the pictures you guys posted and this BLB is not acceptable to me. Looks like i will be sticking with my dinosaur Dell U2711 for a bit longer. I dont have any(extremely minimal) BLB on mine and i use it mainly to watch movies in my bedroom with it. If i got a glowing Acer like this i'd be really disappointed... What do you guys think ? I feel like the older IPS panels dont have as much BLB.


Are you talking about BLB or IPS glow? Glow can vary panel to panel, but will probably always be there to a degree. BLB on the other hand, you can play the lottery like the rest of us and hope you get one without it.


----------



## mllkman

Which carrier did you guys get? Order just shipped and I got USPS Parcel Select and it's all the way in Lakeland, Florida. I'm in California. Supposed to be here on Tuesday. Bought it from Amazon.


----------



## reconvision

How do properly test for BLB? I read through quite a lot of sites and they mention I have to adjust the brightness to 100 and switch off all the surrounding light source. Is this the correct way? Any other setting i need to adjust before testing?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> How do properly test for BLB? I read through quite a lot of sites and they mention I have to adjust the brightness to 100 and switch off all the surrounding light source. Is this the correct way? Any other setting i need to adjust before testing?


Try and make your room as dark as possible or wait until night time where you live. I would do one at the default brightness and then at the brightness you prefer to use your monitor at.

This is how I tested for BLB. You click on the *Black* link and then press *F11* on your keyboard to make it full screen. Then you just basically just look for BLB and that's it!

Some people like to get the monitor warmed up like play a game for an hour or so before they unveil the mask. Others also like to calibrate the monitor before they test for BLB too.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Enable Overclockking in the OSD, enable 165Hz, , then set it to 165Hz in your GPU control panel.


Already tried that. Monitor does not come back on.
Also, all the guys have been saying that IPS is the **** when it comes to viewing angles but hot damn, I can't even move my chair with this monitor. The Glow is so bad that I was better off with my TN in terms of viewing angles.

I have to sit dot center for the monitor to look perfect. Any movement and there is glow on the edges that I can see. Maybe it is the lighting in my room. I hope TFT central comes out with a profile soon since I am not fully satisfied with the calibration that is done with the profile put in this thread. Especially when scrolling on a white screen I see text leaving behind a yellowish tint for a split second when scrolling fast. This did not happen on my previous monitor.

Let me know how to fix these things and any remedy to fix the glow?


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Try and make your room as dark as possible or wait until night time where you live. I would do one at the default brightness and then at the brightness you prefer to use your monitor at.
> 
> This is how I tested for BLB. You click on the *Black* link and then press *F11* on your keyboard to make it full screen. Then you just basically just look for BLB and that's it!
> 
> Some people like to get the monitor warmed up like play a game for an hour or so before they unveil the mask. Others also like to calibrate the monitor before they test for BLB too.


Thanks for the info. I want to confirm with you, BLB is white glow around the corner and the ips glow is the navy blue tinge across the screen. Am i right?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I want to confirm with you, BLB is white glow around the corner and the ips glow is the navy blue tinge across the screen. Am i right?




Red = Bleed

Yellow = Glow

That glow that is on the right bottom corner on every PG279Q is IPS glow. Little light bleed spots around the bezel is backlight bleed.


----------



## EmCom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*


H-hey... its not that bad...









I never play in total darkness so that helps a bit. Anyway i ordered a second one to see how it turns out.

Did CallsignVega post pictures with black backgrounds.. ? Whites look good but i cant believe he got 5 decent ones in one go...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmCom*
> 
> H-hey... its not that bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never play in total darkness so that helps a bit. Anyway i ordered a second one to see how it turns out.
> 
> Did CallsignVega post pictures with black backgrounds.. ? Whites look good but i cant believe he got 5 decent ones in one go...


Vega posted both video and pixtures of dark background in his thread and confirmed that all XBs were very close to each other, minimal differance in BLB or glow. All 5 did not have any dead pixels or dust. So yea, he scored 5 good one.


----------



## Darylrese

Hey Benny 89, how are you finding this monitor compared to the PG279Q in terms of users pictures so far?

Enjoying my Dell S2176DG, but i'm finding the vertical lines to be distracting. Not sure if supplier would class this as a 'fault' but if they do, i could return it and wait for these to come in stock?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hey Benny 89, how are you finding this monitor compared to the PG279Q in terms of users pictures so far?
> 
> Enjoying my Dell S2176DG, but i'm finding the vertical lines to be distracting. Not sure if supplier would class this as a 'fault' but if they do, i could return it and wait for these to come in stock?


Well, so far just by judging overall number of happy XB owners and pictures I think that XB offers better lottery chances of scoring good monitor. Of course you can get bad one, but probability seem to be on pair with scoring good one from Asus on PG release.

Also overall seems like white uniformity is much better on Acer and also BLB is smaller and there are less chances for it to occur in big amount. You can watch YT BLB testing to see what I mean.

So if somebody do not care about brand I would say that it is safer to buy lottery ticket on XB271HU right now. I will have 2 by the end of this week or beginning of next so if course I will see by myself.

But I see much more happy owners here than in PG, and most people even if scored one with some flaw- get replacement that makes them happy.

So yea- Acers are not perfect but chances seem to be much better with them right now.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hey Benny 89, how are you finding this monitor compared to the PG279Q in terms of users pictures so far?
> 
> Enjoying my Dell S2176DG, but i'm finding the vertical lines to be distracting. Not sure if supplier would class this as a 'fault' but if they do, i could return it and wait for these to come in stock?


I'm thinking about going with the Dell S2176DG and then using that saved $200 for these awesome headphones on sale. What do you guys think?

Ehh nvm I cant pass up IPS lol. I might pick these up though they are supose to be really fun headphones for gaming and music.


----------



## EmCom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Vega posted both video and pixtures of dark background in his thread and confirmed that all XBs were very close to each other, minimal differance in BLB or glow. All 5 did not have any dead pixels or dust. So yea, he scored 5 good one.


Yeah.. just watched one of his vids. I though i had a decent one...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, so far just by judging overall number of happy XB owners and pictures I think that XB offers better lottery chances of scoring good monitor. Of course you can get bad one, but probability seem to be on pair with scoring good one from Asus on PG release.
> 
> Also overall seems like white uniformity is much better on Acer and also BLB is smaller and there are less chances for it to occur in big amount. You can watch YT BLB testing to see what I mean.
> 
> So if somebody do not care about brand I would say that it is safer to buy lottery ticket on XB271HU right now. I will have 2 by the end of this week or beginning of next so if course I will see by myself.
> 
> But I see much more happy owners here than in PG, and most people even if scored one with some flaw- get replacement that makes them happy.
> 
> So yea- Acers are not perfect but chances seem to be much better with them right now.


Cool thanks mate. Still a bit of a lottery then but look forward to your opinion on it.

Using some Dell U2515H's at work and the IPS glow and BLB is basically non existent which makes me want to try IPS again but i know the gaming monitors are very hit and miss.

My options are either try to return my S2176DG as faulty for refund or use it as its fine apart from vertical lines in fast paced games and see what next year brings.


----------



## EmCom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Using some Dell U2515H's at work and the IPS glow and BLB is basically non existent which makes me want to try IPS again but i know the gaming monitors are very hit and miss.


I suggest not putting these monitors next to each others without proper calibration on the Acer. I have the same screen at work and its just on another level.


----------



## PCMSTRACE

i just sold my 23inch dell ultrasharp from 2011

thx to this thread i now know that i should have returned it back then , it had a bad case of yellow-ish glow in 2 corners that was very visible in a black AND white background

so the myth that dell is always good is open for discussion


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I'm thinking about going with the Dell S2176DG and then using that saved $200 for these awesome headphones on sale. What do you guys think?
> 
> Ehh nvm I cant pass up IPS lol. I might pick these up though they are supose to be really fun headphones for gaming and music.


If you want a good pair of headphones.. I snagged the Sennheiser 598SE during Black Friday for $98


----------



## jwl24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Already tried that. Monitor does not come back on.
> Also, all the guys have been saying that IPS is the **** when it comes to viewing angles but hot damn, I can't even move my chair with this monitor. The Glow is so bad that I was better off with my TN in terms of viewing angles.
> 
> I have to sit dot center for the monitor to look perfect. Any movement and there is glow on the edges that I can see. Maybe it is the lighting in my room. I hope TFT central comes out with a profile soon since I am not fully satisfied with the calibration that is done with the profile put in this thread. Especially when scrolling on a white screen I see text leaving behind a yellowish tint for a split second when scrolling fast. This did not happen on my previous monitor.
> 
> Let me know how to fix these things and any remedy to fix the glow?


I'd wait for Vega to reveal his calibration.


----------



## CallsignVega

These monitors are pretty good!


----------



## jwl24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> These monitors are pretty good!


Damn! You gotta tell us your OSD settings/calibration


----------



## CallsignVega

I haven't even calibrated them yet.

OSD:

Contrast: 50
Brightness: 20
Color Mode: User 100/100/100
Gamma 2.2

The uniformity between them all is pretty amazing.

This is one demanding setup. Pascal cannot come soon enough!


----------



## mo0sic

Oh man, I see Vega boasting everywhere! Not that it isn't awesome of course. heh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> These monitors are pretty good!


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya most people don't read multiple computer forums.


----------



## Benny89

Here you can check BLB and glow of all 5 (FIVE) Vega's XB271HUs. In total Dark, brightness 50.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In5ZO5-v9NM

As you can see all 5 have awesome minimal BLB and glow.


----------



## Darylrese

Kind of wish i had waited now for this monitor....early results are proving good!


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Here you can check BLB and glow of all 5 (FIVE) Vega's XB271HUs. In total Dark, brightness 50.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In5ZO5-v9NM
> 
> As you can see all 5 have awesome minimal BLB and glow.


When I see Vega's monitors it makes me want to return mine and try again -_-

Mine:


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> Oh man, I see Vega boasting everywhere! Not that it isn't awesome of course. heh


Must be nice to have that kind of money to drop on $5000 worth of monitors! And I can't even begin to imagine what kind of rig is necessary to drive this. Titan X quad SLI?


----------



## jwl24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Here you can check BLB and glow of all 5 (FIVE) Vega's XB271HUs. In total Dark, brightness 50.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In5ZO5-v9NM
> 
> As you can see all 5 have awesome minimal BLB and glow.


I think he has brightness 20 in this video according to his OSD settings he posted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> When I see Vega's monitors it makes me want to return mine and try again -_-
> 
> Mine:


Whats wrong with yours?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Must be nice to have that kind of money to drop on $5000 worth of monitors! And I can't even begin to imagine what kind of rig is necessary to drive this. Titan X quad SLI?


He's got Titan X SLI


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Whats wrong with yours?


That slight bleed in the lower right corner, lol.


----------



## jwl24

Oh i barley saw it haha


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> That slight bleed in the lower right corner, lol.


I have similar ips glow, that is not bleed.

I am keeping mine. I dont want to get worse or be without it again. It is livable


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I'm thinking about going with the Dell S2176DG and then using that saved $200 for these awesome headphones on sale. What do you guys think?
> 
> Ehh nvm I cant pass up IPS lol. I might pick these up though they are supose to be really fun headphones for gaming and music.


I wouldn't buy TN if I were you....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> i just sold my 23inch dell ultrasharp from 2011
> 
> thx to this thread i now know that i should have returned it back then , it had a bad case of yellow-ish glow in 2 corners that was very visible in a black AND white background
> 
> so the myth that dell is always good is open for discussion


I had two dells and both were crap. One of the S2415H was utter crap - lot of bleeding, glow and uniformity sucked with right side greenish. U2414H was better but the bleed was also there and I would say these gaming screens have comparable image quality. So it's a lottery with Dell as well...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Here you can check BLB and glow of all 5 (FIVE) Vega's XB271HUs. In total Dark, brightness 50.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In5ZO5-v9NM
> 
> As you can see all 5 have awesome minimal BLB and glow.


I would die for 2nd one







Benny, hope both of yours will look the same!









I only hope this is not a tactic of Acer to release the absolute best cherry picked monitors at the beginning to earn a great reputation and then start to ship craps as usual.... I'm paranoid, I know...


----------



## misiak

Looking at this video of Vega I still can't understand one thing. Why some monitors have yellowish glow and other silverfish??? It vary between same models... I had two PG279Q with yellowish glow and one PG279Q with silver. Silver is much better as this is no way so distracting. Does anyone have an explanation ?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Really good success rate with these monitors. Am very glad for that.
> Hehe, not always easy to get the wife on board.
> 
> Offtopic, but,
> Did u guys btw read?
> "LG reportedly aims to enter OLED monitor market by 2017"
> 
> http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1449729114&rss
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's true but these kinds of dates always get pushed back. I won't hold my breath. However I was planning on replacing my XB270HU in 2017 (was hoping there'd be actual 120 Hz 4k TVs by that time), so I'll be prepared.
Click to expand...

Yea realistically ... I will be visiting the horse corral regularly to check out the "salt block" ... and they are not going to be cheap









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> *YES!* ... I'm saving my $800 and putting it towards this in a year+ at whatever the cost of an OLED monitor might be!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, if i had a working glossy QNIX at 120 Hz, even with their flaws, i'd probably hold out myself.
Click to expand...

Yea I feel I got lucky as I can't even find them used anymore for friends that want one bad to tide them over.
For my next monitor purchase I want to get the same thrill I had with my FW900 back in the day ...
And I won't mind paying that kind of premium again if it delivers









,


----------



## PCMSTRACE

while im waiting for my acer to arrive im doing my computering on this 19inch medion crt (seen very little usage) and boy oh boy the blacks and contrast , colors are amazing on this old tech

its strange , i watched a movie/game trailer on my dell , usually gave me a "meh" feeling

i watch the same things today on crt and it was like much more enjoyable , weird but thats how i feel about it


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> while im waiting for my acer to arrive im doing my computering on this 19inch medion crt (seen very little usage) and boy oh boy the blacks and contrast , colors are amazing on this old tech
> 
> its strange , i watched a movie/game trailer on my dell , usually gave me a "meh" feeling
> 
> i watch the same things today on crt and it was like much more enjoyable , weird but thats how i feel about it


It's not weird, LCD does not come close to CRT in terms of image quality because the tech is inherently flawed in that respect. OLED/QLED will fix this issue, until then we have to wait patiently.


----------



## PCMSTRACE

when my hardware arrives and is setup ill make a comparision picture or maybe video with the xb271hu next to the medion crt ...... many will be less happy over the money they spend (including me)


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> when my hardware arrives and is setup ill make a comparision picture or maybe video with the xb271hu next to the medion crt ...... many will be less happy over the money they spend (including me)


It's not like CRT doesn't have drawbacks. I can't stand the flicker and geometry issues (although the former wouldn't be so bad at a high framerate).


----------



## PCMSTRACE

yeah true , the main reason i ditched my dell for this acer predator screen is the g-sync and very high refreshrate , i hope going from 1080p 60hz to 1440p 144/165hz is as







as people say


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> yeah true , the main reason i ditched my dell for this acer predator screen is the g-sync and very high refreshrate , i hope going from 1080p 60hz to 1440p 144/165hz is as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as people say


Ow yes, man. Yes, it is







. I thought that I don't need anything more than 1080p and 60 fps. But when I had chance to play for days on 1440p with G-Sync and over 100 fps....man.....I can't play anymore on my 1080p. I am waiting for Acer patiently right now, because I can't enjoy games anymore







.


----------



## RedM00N

Cant wait to have to decide between high clarity 120hz ULMB and 165hz Gsync


----------



## zerocool23

Well I just spoke with Acer customer support here is what they had to say about XB271HU availability.



Let's hope for some time this week :-(


----------



## ACallander

I can't get the 165hz setting.. It doesn't show anywhere. I have a 980 ti classified.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> I can't get the 165hz setting.. It doesn't show anywhere. I have a 980 ti classified.


Try different DP cable. I think someone had that issue before and changed DP cable and it was solved.


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Well I just spoke with Acer customer support here is what they had to say about XB271HU availability.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope for some time this week :-(


At least US expects more in a week. Sounds like OCUK won't be getting any stock until Janurary


----------



## mikesgt

For all of Acer owners that had to rma their panel back to the seller, is there an easy way to get the stand detached from the panel? I cannot get it off for the life of me!!


----------



## enkur

Just to re-iterate.. you first have to enable it in the Acer menu and change the refresh rate to 165. Then it will reboot monitor. Then reboot PC and it will show up in Nvidia control panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> I can't get the 165hz setting.. It doesn't show anywhere. I have a 980 ti classified.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Try different DP cable. I think someone had that issue before and changed DP cable and it was solved.


Man that sucks so the cable that comes with the monitor isn't capable.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> For all of Acer owners that had to rma their panel back to the seller, is there an easy way to get the stand detached from the panel? I cannot get it off for the life of me!!


There's a button on the back of the monitor, in the middle, underneath the lip.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Man that sucks so the cable that comes with the monitor isn't capable.


Yes it is capable. Did you already OC it in the panel's OSD? If you have, did you go to display settings and check? What's the max refresh rate?


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Well I just spoke with Acer customer support here is what they had to say about XB271HU availability.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope for some time this week :-(


Damn, I have been waiting 4 days for it to be in stock on Amazon. Looks like I will not get mine before Christmas.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Cant wait to have to decide between high clarity 120hz ULMB and 165hz Gsync


G-sync all the way. These panels are so fast that you barely see the blur. It almost non existent. At least for me...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> For all of Acer owners that had to rma their panel back to the seller, is there an easy way to get the stand detached from the panel? I cannot get it off for the life of me!!


Huh? Don't tell me it sucks!!!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> G-sync all the way. These panels are so fast that you barely see the blur. It almost non existent. At least for me...


ULMB looks unnatural to me. Our eyes perceive motion blur in reality so it looks weird to see essentially none with ULMB. That, and ULMB isn't flawless and can look weird at times.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> G-sync all the way. These panels are so fast that you barely see the blur. It almost non existent. At least for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ULMB looks unnatural to me. Our eyes perceive motion blur in reality so it looks weird to see essentially none with ULMB. That, and ULMB isn't flawless and can look weird at times.
Click to expand...

That's a really unconventional stance on the ability to perceive effective resolution during motion.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ULMB looks unnatural to me. Our eyes perceive motion blur in reality so it looks weird to see essentially none with ULMB. That, and ULMB isn't flawless and can look weird at times.


Our eyes do perceive motion blur, but nowhere near the extent of what the monitors have. The natural motion blur that our eyes see is already implemented in most game engines itself which cannot be removed by any amount of blur reduction. If you can maintain a steady frame rate, ULMB often has much more impact depending on the game.

Consider this analogy: If I'm reading a book and move it from side to side, I'll still be able to read it unless I'm flailing it like a ******ed chimpanzee. However, try reading a web page as you scroll down in a moderate speed. It's impossible without Blur Reduction. Now that is unnatural.


----------



## jwl24

I want to test to BLB via recording on my s6 edge, which settingshould i use? I can adjust iso etc, opening the camera defaults is showing a lot of BLB but only thru the camera


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> 
> 
> Red = Bleed
> 
> Yellow = Glow
> 
> That glow that is on the right bottom corner on every PG279Q is IPS glow. Little light bleed spots around the bezel is backlight bleed.


I can see all the corner of my monitor hv glow. Both left corners i guess is ips glow and right corners have slightly brighter glow which i suspect it is backlight bleed. I try to watch a movie in the dark. During dark scene, the left corner glow is less noticeable but the right corner glow started to ruin my movie.it stay there the whole movie. I will attach photo later for you guys to judge whether my panel has major BLB. Since this is my first ips monitor I have no reference.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> G-sync all the way. These panels are so fast that you barely see the blur. It almost non existent. At least for me...
> 
> Huh? Don't tell me it sucks!!!


Mine had dead pixels. But the uniformity is night and day better than the pg279q. Not a huge fan of the stand, but the screen does seem to be better. So going to keep trying with the Acer.


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> 
> 
> Red = Bleed
> 
> Yellow = Glow
> 
> That glow that is on the right bottom corner on every PG279Q is IPS glow. Little light bleed spots around the bezel is backlight bleed.


Result:all four corners have glow. I do not know if it is BLB or normal ips glow. I watch some movies in dark room and set my monitor brightness to 55(my setting) and 100. In 100 brightness, i can see the left corners glow is less noticeable but the right corners is very bad. It appears at all the dark scene and is very annoying. I guess the right corners are BLB rather than normal ips glow. I will attach photo later for you guys to judge if I'm having major BLB issue.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Mine had dead pixels. But the uniformity is night and day better than the pg279q. Not a huge fan of the stand, but the screen does seem to be better. So going to keep trying with the Acer.


Sorry ro hear that but at least uniformity seems much better on Acer. What about BLB? And are sou sure it was a dead pixel? I had 3 and none had dead pixels. Initially I thout they were but after a very close inspection I've found it is a dust particle. It looks exactly the same as dead pixel...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Result:all four corners have glow. I do not know if it is BLB or normal ips glow. I watch some movies in dark room and set my monitor brightness to 55(my setting) and 100. In 100 brightness, i can see the left corners glow is less noticeable but the right corners is very bad. It appears at all the dark scene and is very annoying. I guess the right corners are BLB rather than normal ips glow. I will attach photo later for you guys to judge if I'm having major BLB issue.


Absolutelly all of these panels will have riht bottom corner IPS glow. It's unavoidable. But it can be orange or silver. Orange is bad and ruin experience. Silver is much more acceptable. Don't know why is that. On my two I had orangeish glow, on 3rd silver and it's far better.

Those monitors... Well, it was shoot from glow free area so what you can actually see is bleed. Bottom right is a combination of bleed and glow. On both panels it is the same. Seem majority of these panels bleed in btm right corner. I will give it some burn in but i think it got worse...


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Mine had dead pixels. But the uniformity is night and day better than the pg279q. Not a huge fan of the stand, but the screen does seem to be better. So going to keep trying with the Acer.


That's tough about the dead pixels, but night-n-day difference in uniformity sounds good. Does gsync work as well on the acer as it does on the asus?


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Absolutelly all of these panels will have riht bottom corner IPS glow. It's unavoidable. But it can be orange or silver. Orange is bad and ruin experience. Silver is much more acceptable. Don't know why is that. On my two I had orangeish glow, on 3rd silver and it's far better.
> 
> Those monitors... Well, it was shoot from glow free area so what you can actually see is bleed. Bottom right is a combination of bleed and glow. On both panels it is the same. Seem majority of these panels bleed in btm right corner. I will give it some burn in but i think it got worse...


U r right. all of the same panel i come across on the internet do have ips glow at the bottom right. So , i think i have to deal with it. I guess the glow is silver. Not sure how to it looks like in orange glow. I do feel like return it for warranty since i also hv 2 dead pixel. But I'm afraid that i get even worse BLB on the new one.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> U r right. all of the same panel i come across on the internet do have ips glow at the bottom right. So , i think i have to deal with it. I guess the glow is silver. Not sure how to it looks like in orange glow. I do feel like return it for warranty since i also hv 2 dead pixel. But I'm afraid that i get even worse BLB on the new one.


I had absolutely no BLB in my first panel but had 1 dead pixel. Returned it, and now have my new one.. this one unfortunately has slight BLB in lower right. Guess I can't win 100%.


----------



## jwl24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> I had absolutely no BLB in my first panel but had 1 dead pixel. Returned it, and now have my new one.. this one unfortunately has slight BLB in lower right. Guess I can't win 100%.


Quite surprising you could return it, most places won't accept a return for 1 dead pixel, unless it's amazon.

I've been doing some testing with mine, I have (I think) 1 small dead pixel lower right corner, hardly can see it unless I'm focusing hard on it and on completely bright white screen.

Below is some tests for BLB, recorded and shot photos with my galaxy tab, used 3 different settings for the pics (auto iso/iso100/iso200) all at brightness 20 and did a white background test as well, i think i managed a good panel, what do you guys think? I did my best to show off the monitor via photos/video, compared to the ****ty quality that my s6 edge showed previously (same monitor btw)











https://youtu.be/Suojg-vaZ5Y


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ULMB looks unnatural to me. Our eyes perceive motion blur in reality so it looks weird to see essentially none with ULMB. That, and ULMB isn't flawless and can look weird at times.


As someone previously said, we perceive much, much less motion blur than what we see on these monitors, and we'd need 1000Hz monitors to perceive the "normal" amount of motion blur.
As for ULMB looking weird, I've experienced this too, it's due to LCD's slow response times, the backlight strobes while the pixels are mid-transition. AFAIK this is a bigger problem on IPS than TN due to the slower response time.


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Quite surprising you could return it, most places won't accept a return for 1 dead pixel, unless it's amazon.
> 
> I've been doing some testing with mine, I have (I think) 1 small dead pixel lower right corner, hardly can see it unless I'm focusing hard on it and on completely bright white screen.
> 
> Below is some tests for BLB, recorded and shot photos with my galaxy tab, used 3 different settings for the pics (auto iso/iso100/iso200) all at brightness 20 and did a white background test as well, i think i managed a good panel, what do you guys think? I did my best to show off the monitor via photos/video, compared to the ****ty quality that my s6 edge showed previously (same monitor btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Suojg-vaZ5Y


Wow! Your monitor is so much better. Pretty much no BLB at all compare to mine. I'm still waiting response from my local Acer HQ for exchange.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Wow! Your monitor is so much better. Pretty much no BLB at all compare to mine. I'm still waiting response from my local Acer HQ for exchange.


Did you buy online from Acer directly?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Quite surprising you could return it, most places won't accept a return for 1 dead pixel, unless it's amazon.
> 
> I've been doing some testing with mine, I have (I think) 1 small dead pixel lower right corner, hardly can see it unless I'm focusing hard on it and on completely bright white screen.
> 
> Below is some tests for BLB, recorded and shot photos with my galaxy tab, used 3 different settings for the pics (auto iso/iso100/iso200) all at brightness 20 and did a white background test as well, i think i managed a good panel, what do you guys think? I did my best to show off the monitor via photos/video, compared to the ****ty quality that my s6 edge showed previously (same monitor btw)
> 
> https://youtu.be/Suojg-vaZ5Y


My monitor is exactly like this. If anyone is not happy with this level of quality then they can go back to whatever they were using. Honestly, I seem to find issues but I am reminded of the absolutely fantastic quality of the monitor that I got vs. the others. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Terminus14

There was just one in stock. Stared at the page for a few minutes thinking about whether or not I was ready to bite the bullet, even though I haven't upgraded my computer yet. Decided to jump on it. Waited too long







The thing was out of stock the moment I clicked "Add to Cart."


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hey Benny 89, how are you finding this monitor compared to the PG279Q in terms of users pictures so far?
> 
> Enjoying my Dell S2176DG, but i'm finding the vertical lines to be distracting. Not sure if supplier would class this as a 'fault' but if they do, i could return it and wait for these to come in stock?


I returned my S2716DG last week and got accepted for refund . Could not unsee the vertical lines and the vertical viewing angle is pretty bad in dark games/pictures.
I am waiting for the XB271HU to become available in the Netherlands. Never been a fan of Acer, but reading this topic makes me pretty excited about this monitor . I hope to finally find the monitor i've been searching for since over a year.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> U r right. all of the same panel i come across on the internet do have ips glow at the bottom right. So , i think i have to deal with it. I guess the glow is silver. Not sure how to it looks like in orange glow. I do feel like return it for warranty since i also hv 2 dead pixel. But I'm afraid that i get even worse BLB on the new one.


99% it is not dead pixel but a dust particle trapped under the screen. I also thought it is a pixel, but after closer inspection it always turned to be a dust. I had at least one on all 3 PG's panels I've had. It's crazy... Good thing is it's very hard to spot and I need look for them for a while







In any case it's boring to have it on 900 eur screen and you ask why there must be this one dust particle? If only this I could live with that, but it has BLB in quiet extensive amount as well and this..... I can't accept. And then uniformity.... In my opinion to get a good panel in all aspect is almost impossible







But's it's said because the performance of this panel is outstanding!

Look at this, it looks like dead pixel but it's dust:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reconvision*
> 
> Wow! Your monitor is so much better. Pretty much no BLB at all compare to mine. I'm still waiting response from my local Acer HQ for exchange.


Yes, seems there is almost no backlight bleed but those photos are underexposured pretty much so hard to say. No way black on IPS screens looks like that







It's not real even for 5000:1 monitors. But it really seems Acer did a good job with bezel design and probability of BLB is much lower here than Asus. They just reused the PG278Q bezel to save costs but seems it introduced these problems with backlight. I've noticed that panel bleeds everywhere if I press the frame with fingers. This should not be like that. It's very prone to bleeding then.

Not sure about uniformity, it's hard to say from photo but left side looks a bit yellowish to mu, but it could be a camera. Important what he can see in person.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> My monitor is exactly like this. If anyone is not happy with this level of quality then they can go back to whatever they were using. Honestly, I seem to find issues but I am reminded of the absolutely fantastic quality of the monitor that I got vs. the others. Couldn't be happier.


Just saw the video, it looks very good indeed. This is a gem! But seems Acer has much more gems to offer than Asus.


----------



## KJZ87

YES! I finally bought it on Amazon this morning!

They only had 2 in stock and the Nowinstock alert system never notified me. I was really lucky, opportune timing that I went on Amazon this morning.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> YES! I finally bought it on Amazon this morning!
> 
> They only had 2 in stock and the Nowinstock alert system never notified me. I was really lucky, opportune timing that I went on Amazon this morning.


So bizarre that only 1 or 2 become available at a time?


----------



## KickAssCop

What is ULMB and why do I need it?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> What is ULMB and why do I need it?


ULMB adds super duper extra smoothness to your already smooth game if you can get constant 120 fps (locked). It is like riding a butter on ice in warm day


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> ULMB adds super duper extra smoothness to your already smooth game if you can get constant 120 fps (locked). It is like riding a butter on ice in warm day


It doesn't add smoothness, it adds motion clarity.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> It doesn't add smoothness, it adds motion clarity.


Ow, man don't be so precise


----------



## PCMSTRACE

it is in stock (europe , france) !

http://www.ldlc-pro.be/fiche/PB00200639.html


----------



## jwl24

It actually looks a lot better thab that in person. Only time you see thst was thru the tablet and it was due to bad poor tecording / camera settings. All in all id say i have absolu no BLb and no yellow tint on my panel. What i thought was a dead lixel is a small spec of dust under the panel bottom right corner can hardly see it withoit straining your eyes on a white background to see it. *excuse grammar, damn phone

**im using vegas OSD settings


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> It doesn't add smoothness, it adds motion clarity.


That's right, it's definitely better
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> it is in stock (europe , france) !
> 
> http://www.ldlc-pro.be/fiche/PB00200639.html


What a price! Damn....

@Benny, what's the price in Poland ?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> It actually looks a lot better thab that in person. Only time you see thst was thru the tablet and it was due to bad poor tecording / camera settings. All in all id say i have absolu no BLb and no yellow tint on my panel. What i thought was a dead lixel is a small spec of dust under the panel bottom right corner can hardly see it withoit straining your eyes on a white background to see it. *excuse grammar, damn phone
> 
> **im using vegas OSD settings


Perfect. Yes, these panels are all plagued by dust. To have none is almost impossible. I can live with that since is not in the center because it's practically invisible. I would tradeoff for good uniformity and no BLB anytime...


----------



## RedM00N

So got my box in my possession. Would've stayed at work yesterday for it, but had to leave(it came 2.5 hours after i left anyway). Will have pics up in about ~11 hours


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's right, it's definitely better
> What a price! Damn....
> 
> @Benny, what's the price in Poland ?


It is still not in stock in Poland so I can't tell. Stock is supposed to hit 18.12 so 3 more days. Right now I have no information on price.


----------



## jwl24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Perfect. Yes, these panels are all plagued by dust. To have none is almost impossible. I can live with that since is not in the center because it's practically invisible. I would tradeoff for good uniformity and no BLB anytime...


Yeah i was severely worried after reading thru all these forums, but that little spec in the bottom right is not even visible at all, and at the cost of that perfect uniformity and bo BLB, ill take it. This monitor rocks! !


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Yeah i was severely worried after reading thru all these forums, but that little spec in the bottom right is not even visible at all, and at the cost of that perfect uniformity and bo BLB, ill take it. This monitor rocks! !












Definitely, I went through 3 PG279Q and besides all had one ore more speck of dust they had extensive bleeding - especially last October panel and poor uniformity. The October was the best but still not good enough. Now we are aiming with Benny on XB271HU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It is still not in stock in Poland so I can't tell. Stock is supposed to hit 18.12 so 3 more days. Right now I have no information on price.


Ah, I thought the price is already set on that product. Komputronik has price specified, do you think it will be more or less ?


----------



## hisXLNC

Can anyone who can order it locally buy it and check for dead pixels, dust , blb , etc... Then ship it to mw in the middle east. Ill offer you 50 euros for the trouble and ofc ill pay for the shipping.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely, I went through 3 PG279Q and besides all had one ore more speck of dust they had extensive bleeding - especially last October panel and poor uniformity. The October was the best but still not good enough. Now we are aiming with Benny on XB271HU.
> Ah, I thought the price is already set on that product. Komputronik has price specified, do you think it will be more or less ?


I would say about 3,460 PLN but this price was set like months ago in store, so actual price may be different on release? I don't know.


----------



## djriful

Nice monitor but not a fan of the stand and it is quite bulky compare to my PG278Q


----------



## RedM00N

May be a silly question, but would 165hz only work at 1440p or would every resolution work with it?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I would say about 3,460 PLN but this price was set like months ago in store, so actual price may be different on release? I don't know.


We will see, I think it could be cheaper. Around 3000 PLN. Did you see that French page. They have it for 660 eur or so but don't know if it is VAT included.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> May be a silly question, but would 165hz only work at 1440p or would every resolution work with it?


Any


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> We will see, I think it could be cheaper. Around 3000 PLN. Did you see that French page. They have it for 660 eur or so but don't know if it is VAT included.
> Any


That LDLC page lists the price without taxes, it's about 786€ with taxes.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> That LDLC page lists the price without taxes, it's about 786€ with taxes.


Ah thanks, seemed suspicious to me







I have pre-order in one our store for 720 but I don't think they have them on stock any soon. It's online seller.


----------



## PCMSTRACE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> That LDLC page lists the price without taxes, it's about 786€ with taxes.


i have a professional account (company) with that webshop , i pay zero taxes on my hardware , makes a big difference in the end









paid

660 for the acer screen
640 for msi gtx980ti
38 for shipping to belgium


----------



## medgart

So far the Acer XB271HU looks like is a better quality than the Asus PG279Q, but I'm very curious to see some comparison between the new Eizo FS2735 and Acer XB271HU in terms of IPS panel quality. The Eizo is much more expensive though (1100 euros) but I guess that means it won't suffer from Asus' and Acer's panel issues, it's freesync but it has 144Hz+Motion Blur Reduction. Looking forward for the reviews of these two monitors from tftcentral.


----------



## jstar

I've been using XB271HU now for a day and all good. Quite significant move from 24" to 27". I need to check if I should increase Windows 10 text etc by 25% or just keep at default 100%. Disadvantage is of course that not all programs scale properly and some programs look blurry. How about rest of you? Have you increased or keeping at default 100%?

No dead pixels and no dust. Some BLB seen from right corner when viewing dark room & black picture, brightness 20. Here is picture: http://imgur.com/0YnnYxe

Camera is multiplying effect, it is not as bad when viewing normally and can be seen only against black image. Even though I would specifically look for glow while normal use in Windows, I don't see it.

Price was ok, there was -15% discount on all monitors so I ended up paying 806 euros. Still a lot of money for single individual component/part. Considering you can get 27" screen without any bells&whistles for under 300 euro.


----------



## alkoro

Any shops in Germany that carry this monitor yet?


----------



## RedM00N

Did anyone elses screen ship in just the normal box instead of the normal box inside a shipping box? Thought it was odd that mine came like this.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Inb4 Sabotage


----------



## jstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Did anyone elses screen ship in just the normal box instead of the normal box inside a shipping box? Thought it was odd that mine came like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Inb4 Sabotage


Yes, it came in retail box.


----------



## enkur

I bought mine directly from Acer and it came with its own box inside a shipping box.

The two monitors I bought from Newegg (ASUS and Dell) both were shipped in their original box. So it might just be the retailers trying to reduce shipping cost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Did anyone elses screen ship in just the normal box instead of the normal box inside a shipping box? Thought it was odd that mine came like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Inb4 Sabotage


----------



## jorimt

I've been lurking these threads for a while now, and am finally ready to add my two cents...

Thanks to CallsignVega, I selected the XB271HU over the PG279Q, and I received it from Amazon on the 10th. I was upgrading from a Dell U2412M, so it was a pretty big step up, but with a 980 Ti, I really needed a display that could fulfill the full potential of my setup.

My XB271HU has a single dead green sub-pixel, in the lower left of the screen (I confirmed this with macro on my camera, it turns red, blue, but goes black on green; holding out the hope that it may be stuck), along with five tiny dust particles (one at the top left, bottom middle left, and two at the very right bottom corner) that are only visible on a full white screen. Some of these particles may be loose and "flickable," but I have attempted it yet, since none are in my line of sight.

Speaking of a full white screen, the uniformity is excellent, with very minor vignetting evident from the left and right sides of the screen. Thankfully, unlike the PG279Q, there are no massive color temperature shifts, or circular patterns in the middle of the screen on full white or color fields.

The BLB is minuscule, and is mostly located in the lower right corner, as has been evident to a degree in every screen I've seen pictured in this forum, as well as CallsignVega's head to head. It's obviously a quirk of the manufacturing process, and partly thanks to these ridiculously slim bezels, I'd assume. I have no doubt it will lessen as the screen continues to be used.

Below is an image of my display with a full black screen @20 brightness. Unlike most of the images of full black screens I've seen here, which are either too dark, or are extremely overexposed, this is 95% accurate to what I see in person (though what the image depicts is moderately brighter, and more "glow-y" than what I see in person). Many of the images I have seen have picked up too much glow from the screen, and worse still, depicted the lower right bleed as yellow. However, as in my image, it is actually silver to the eyes. The cameras are picking up many artifacts that aren't visible in person.



Also, before I loosened the screw directly behind the logo, it was so tight, it was squeezing the screen and causing what looked to be BLB; another issue I've seen in several images on this thread. After loosening it, the pressure spots near the logo disappeared.

As for the picture quality of the display, I find it excellent, even compared to my two year old 50" Panasonic ST60 Plasma TV, and five year old 42" Vizio XVT423SV 10-bit IPS TV w/backlit local dimming.

And to comment to people holding out for OLED, if the uniformity issues are driving you nuts on these displays, I'm afraid current OLED tech isn't much better. Yes, it blacks are fully black, but with OLED you have to worry about image retention, brightness limiting, and worst of all, grey uniformity.

Take for instance, one of LG's most recent 4k OLED TV's...

With light grey fields (and even white, in some instances), there can be mixes of pink and green tints:



And with darker grays, it's the stuff of your worse nightmares:



Finally, a link to the source review, if you want to take a closer look for yourselves:
http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/eg9600?uxtv=86de

Now, I'm not saying OLED will never be viable tech for monitors, I'm simply saying this "grass is always greener" nonsense needs to stop. _Nothing_ humans will ever make is going to be perfect, period, so I, for one, am going to stop holding my breath. The best we can hope for is a display with the least amount of compromises, and this one is meeting that criteria for me so far


----------



## Opeio

I just received my second XB and so far I'm really happy with it. It appears to be on the same level as my first XB. I'll post some pictures tonight when it gets a little more dark. I did have some hiccups where the refresh rate dropped below 165 for a few seconds and then came back up. It hasn't happened since then and after a restart. It could have been the cable i was using or something with the GPU.

I'm so glad I went with this one over the PG. 2/2 so far.


----------



## Levesque

Got a new XB271HU a couple of days ago, so brought my XB270HU at work to replace my ''old'' 30'' LCD. That 30'' was calibrated with i1 Pro/ i1 Display.

So I just switched the XB270HU, and it was waaaay too dark. So I just resetted Color management to ''Default'', deleted the .icm profile, uninstalled i1 Display software and... Windows 10 keeps the 30'' calibration. Le sigh. frown.gif So it's way too dark, and have to crank my XB270HU brightness to 100. At home I was using it with 24 brightness with same ambiant.

So what am I missing here? Uninstalled i1 Display, deleted every .icm profile made with it, resetted everything in ''Color Management'' to default. But nothing is working. Windows 10 keeps loading that profile from somewhere and don't want to stop loading it.

Any ideas?


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Got a new XB271HU a couple of days ago, so brought my XB270HU at work to replace my ''old'' 30'' LCD. That 30'' was calibrated with i1 Pro/ i1 Display.
> 
> So I just switched the XB270HU, and it was waaaay too dark. So I just resetted Color management to ''Default'', deleted the .icm profile, uninstalled i1 Display software and... Windows 10 keeps the 30'' calibration. Le sigh. frown.gif So it's way too dark, and have to crank my XB270HU brightness to 100. At home I was using it with 24 brightness with same ambiant.
> 
> So what am I missing here? Uninstalled i1 Display, deleted every .icm profile made with it, resetted everything in ''Color Management'' to default. But nothing is working. Windows 10 keeps loading that profile from somewhere and don't want to stop loading it.
> 
> Any ideas?


Hey Man,

In color management go to the Advanced Tab and click on "change system defaults." Go to the advanced tab again and check the box (or uncheck) "Use Windows display calibration." Let me know if doing that changes anything.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> I've been lurking these threads for a while now, and am finally ready to add my two cents...
> 
> Thanks to CallsignVega, I selected the XB271HU over the PG279Q, and I received it from Amazon on the 10th. I was upgrading from a Dell U2412M, so it was a pretty big step up, but with a 980 Ti, I really needed a display that could fulfill the full potential of my setup.
> 
> My XB271HU has a single dead green sub-pixel, in the lower left of the screen (I confirmed this with macro on my camera, it turns red, blue, but goes black on green; holding out the hope that it may be stuck), along with five tiny dust particles (one at the top left, bottom middle left, and two at the very right bottom corner) that are only visible on a full white screen. Some of these particles may be loose and "flickable," but I have attempted it yet, since none are in my line of sight.
> 
> Speaking of a full white screen, the uniformity is excellent, with very minor vignetting evident from the left and right sides of the screen. Thankfully, unlike the PG279Q, there are no massive color temperature shifts, or circular patterns in the middle of the screen on full white or color fields.
> 
> The BLB is minuscule, and is mostly located in the lower right corner, as has been evident to a degree in every screen I've seen pictured in this forum, as well as CallsignVega's head to head. It's obviously a quirk of the manufacturing process, and partly thanks to these ridiculously slim bezels, I'd assume. I have no doubt it will lessen as the screen continues to be used.
> 
> Below is an image of my display with a full black screen @20 brightness. Unlike most of the images of full black screens I've seen here, which are either too dark, or are extremely overexposed, this is 95% accurate to what I see in person (though what the image depicts is moderately brighter, and more "glow-y" than what I see in person). Many of the images I have seen have picked up too much glow from the screen, and worse still, depicted the lower right bleed as yellow. However, as in my image, it is actually silver to the eyes. The cameras are picking up many artifacts that aren't visible in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, before I loosened the screw directly behind the logo, it was so tight, it was squeezing the screen and causing what looked to be BLB; another issue I've seen in several images on this thread. After loosening it, the pressure spots near the logo disappeared.
> 
> As for the picture quality of the display, I find it excellent, even compared to my two year old 50" Panasonic ST60 Plasma TV, and five year old 42" Vizio XVT423SV 10-bit IPS TV w/backlit local dimming.
> 
> And to comment to people holding out for OLED, if the uniformity issues are driving you nuts on these displays, I'm afraid current OLED tech isn't much better. Yes, it blacks are fully black, but with OLED you have to worry about image retention, brightness limiting, and worst of all, grey uniformity.
> 
> Take for instance, one of LG's most recent 4k OLED TV's...
> 
> With light grey fields (and even white, in some instances), there can be mixes of pink and green tints:
> 
> 
> 
> And with darker grays, it's the stuff of your worse nightmares:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a link to the source review, if you want to take a closer look for yourselves:
> http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/eg9600?uxtv=86de
> 
> Now, I'm not saying OLED will never be viable tech for monitors, I'm simply saying this "grass is always greener" nonsense needs to stop. _Nothing_ humans will ever make is going to be perfect, period, so I, for one, am going to stop holding my breath. The best we can hope for is a display with the least amount of compromises, and this one is meeting that criteria for me so far


You're actually going to keep that monitor? 5 dust bits and a dead pixel would bother me enough to warrant a return.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> You're actually going to keep that monitor? 5 dust bits and a dead pixel would bother me enough to warrant a return.


I agree dead pixel = instant return. If a $200 monitor doesn't have dead pixels then a $800 monitor shouldn't have any.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I agree dead pixel = instant return. If a $200 monitor doesn't have dead pixels then a $800 monitor shouldn't have any.


This^ x100


----------



## Opeio

Well here's the side by side pictures. The last picture was just a few minutes ago and was a screen grab from a video. It's pretty close to what I see currently. The new monitor has a little more glow on the bottom left than the other one but nothing that is extremely noticeable to me. I'm pretty happy with the product I received.

Both models are October models and were purchased a few weeks apart.


----------



## RedM00N

Set up the monitor and have to say, its a keeper







And oh my is 165hz *so good*
No dead pixels, no dust, no build quality issues (aside from one overly tight screw which I fixed) minimal BLB at 100% brightness which isnt visible to me at 23, minimal IPS glow and what glow I do see is silver/grey. Uniformity is also great as well. 1440p is a very nice change off of 1080p and 27 inches feels so much bigger than 23









Right, so on to my pics. Un-Calibrated at 23 brightness with everything else left alone for now. Taken with my iPhone 6s (im not good at taking pics and whatnot so bear with me)

Model is from October

Black (Might be under-exposed but theres noting to see here anyway







I used an app on my iPhone 6s to "lower" the ISO to 204 which I read people with real cameras used for these types of pics)


White



My BG



Again no calibration. Screen has a "warm" look to it right now. Will have to go back in the thread to find some user settings.
Also tried the g-sync demo and I'll have to say its a nice option to have. 40-60fps test felt smoother and solid than it did on v-sync mode. Now to figure out how to get it to work in games when the time comes


----------



## RedM00N

Also. If you have BLB in the bottom middle on or near the logo, try loosening the screw directly behind the screen a bit. Fixed the bleed I had there.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> I've been lurking these threads for a while now, and am finally ready to add my two cents...
> 
> Thanks to CallsignVega, I selected the XB271HU over the PG279Q, and I received it from Amazon on the 10th. I was upgrading from a Dell U2412M, so it was a pretty big step up, but with a 980 Ti, I really needed a display that could fulfill the full potential of my setup.
> 
> My XB271HU has a single dead green sub-pixel, in the lower left of the screen (I confirmed this with macro on my camera, it turns red, blue, but goes black on green; holding out the hope that it may be stuck), along with five tiny dust particles (one at the top left, bottom middle left, and two at the very right bottom corner) that are only visible on a full white screen. Some of these particles may be loose and "flickable," but I have attempted it yet, since none are in my line of sight.
> 
> Speaking of a full white screen, the uniformity is excellent, with very minor vignetting evident from the left and right sides of the screen. Thankfully, unlike the PG279Q, there are no massive color temperature shifts, or circular patterns in the middle of the screen on full white or color fields.
> 
> The BLB is minuscule, and is mostly located in the lower right corner, as has been evident to a degree in every screen I've seen pictured in this forum, as well as CallsignVega's head to head. It's obviously a quirk of the manufacturing process, and partly thanks to these ridiculously slim bezels, I'd assume. I have no doubt it will lessen as the screen continues to be used.
> 
> Below is an image of my display with a full black screen @20 brightness. Unlike most of the images of full black screens I've seen here, which are either too dark, or are extremely overexposed, this is 95% accurate to what I see in person (though what the image depicts is moderately brighter, and more "glow-y" than what I see in person). Many of the images I have seen have picked up too much glow from the screen, and worse still, depicted the lower right bleed as yellow. However, as in my image, it is actually silver to the eyes. The cameras are picking up many artifacts that aren't visible in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, before I loosened the screw directly behind the logo, it was so tight, it was squeezing the screen and causing what looked to be BLB; another issue I've seen in several images on this thread. After loosening it, the pressure spots near the logo disappeared.
> 
> As for the picture quality of the display, I find it excellent, even compared to my two year old 50" Panasonic ST60 Plasma TV, and five year old 42" Vizio XVT423SV 10-bit IPS TV w/backlit local dimming.
> 
> And to comment to people holding out for OLED, if the uniformity issues are driving you nuts on these displays, I'm afraid current OLED tech isn't much better. Yes, it blacks are fully black, but with OLED you have to worry about image retention, brightness limiting, and worst of all, grey uniformity.
> 
> Take for instance, one of LG's most recent 4k OLED TV's...
> 
> With light grey fields (and even white, in some instances), there can be mixes of pink and green tints:
> 
> 
> 
> And with darker grays, it's the stuff of your worse nightmares:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a link to the source review, if you want to take a closer look for yourselves:
> http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/eg9600?uxtv=86de
> 
> Now, I'm not saying OLED will never be viable tech for monitors, I'm simply saying this "grass is always greener" nonsense needs to stop. _Nothing_ humans will ever make is going to be perfect, period, so I, for one, am going to stop holding my breath. The best we can hope for is a display with the least amount of compromises, and this one is meeting that criteria for me so far


Thank you for a very informative post. I really hope you can massage your pixel issue out and also flick away that dust. Appreciate you taking the time to get a picture of how the glow looks to you, I know from experience that's a real pain to do without the right equipment. I had no idea about the shortcomings of current OLED tech, but am grateful to you for pointing it out. I've been trying to decide whether to get a fast IPS, keep my fast TN or wait a year and a bit for OLED. I was leaning towards the latter, but after reading your thoughts I've had a change of heart. I wish we had the XB271HU here in the UK, although it does seem to have its fair share of issues just as with the PG279Q.

I know this is going to be considered heresey, but I've been thinking lately that the uniformity of the PG may not be as much of an issue for me as I once thought. I've been using f.lux a lot and honestly my eyes feel so much better as a result. Considering f.lux completely screws uniformity anyway (everything is yellow/orange!!) having the top 1/3 of the screen that colour probably won't concern me a great deal. Dead pixels and BLB are my main deal-breakers, and while I can't do much about the former I've been toying with the idea of some bias lighting to mitigate the latter.

Maybe I'll get that replacement PG after all, and if it's no good hold out for an XB271HU. Will keep track of this thread in the meantime, thanks to everyone posting their experiences!


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> You're actually going to keep that monitor? 5 dust bits and a dead pixel would bother me enough to warrant a return.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I agree dead pixel = instant return. If a $200 monitor doesn't have dead pixels then a $800 monitor shouldn't have any.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> This^ x100


Yup, unless it spontaneously explodes, I'm keeping it.

I've learned the hard way (multiple times), if you exchange, your more likely to get worse than better, or at the very least, "exchange" one issue for another. I'm not being delusional, justifying, settling, or trying to reward bad QC, I'm just done obsessing; I've done it before, and it's got me nowhere. If these issues were inhibiting my gameplay experience, or something like the G-Sync module was broken, of course, but seeing as the present issues aren't visible when displaying actual content, It just isn't worth the hassle or the risk involved.

Also, "five" was a typo, it's actually four specks. The only one that's the size of a pixel is the one at the top, the rest are smaller than sub-pixels and require you look at a certain angle on an all white screen at one inch range to spot them. For all I know, many owners here have more particles than they think, and just haven't looked hard enough, though I have no doubt most have.

As for the dead pixel, it's a dead sub-pixel. That is, the middle green sub-pixel in between the red and blue sub-pixel that make up a single pixel. It turns every color but green; again, may be stuck. I'd run some fixers for a longer time on it, but I'm currently too busy using the display


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Thank you for a very informative post. I really hope you can massage your pixel issue out and also flick away that dust. Appreciate you taking the time to get a picture of how the glow looks to you, I know from experience that's a real pain to do without the right equipment. I had no idea about the shortcomings of current OLED tech, but am grateful to you for pointing it out. I've been trying to decide whether to get a fast IPS, keep my fast TN or wait a year and a bit for OLED. I was leaning towards the latter, but after reading your thoughts I've had a change of heart. I wish we had the XB271HU here in the UK, although it does seem to have its fair share of issues just as with the PG279Q.
> 
> I know this is going to be considered heresey, but I've been thinking lately that the uniformity of the PG may not be as much of an issue for me as I once thought. I've been using f.lux a lot and honestly my eyes feel so much better as a result. Considering f.lux completely screws uniformity anyway (everything is yellow/orange!!) having the top 1/3 of the screen that colour probably won't concern me a great deal. Dead pixels and BLB are my main deal-breakers, and while I can't do much about the former I've been toying with the idea of some bias lighting to mitigate the latter.
> 
> Maybe I'll get that replacement PG after all, and if it's no good hold out for an XB271HU. Will keep track of this thread in the meantime, thanks to everyone posting their experiences!


Glad it helped


----------



## Teiji

My second XB271HU arrived today. No dead pixels and no dust! BLB is also super minimal: only a tiny bit at bottom-middle near the logo (will try RedM00N's method to see if it will reduce it to none) and tiny, tiny bit at the bottom-right. It's even less than my first XB271HU monitor. For uniformity, the top half is still warmer (darker and/or yellow/brown tint) than the bottom by 2-5%, just like my first XB. I'm not that picky and don't need to return like 5 monitors just to get a 100% perfect monitor. This is 99% a keeper for me (the last 1% will be once I play some games and test that 120/144Hz GSYNC is working for this 2nd monitor). Cheers!

P.S. Sorry, no pics/videos, since my camera is horrible in the dark, and I'm bad at taking them.

Edit: Forgot to add, the 2nd monitor came with a smaller power cable for some reason. Pic: Top is 1st XB a few weeks ago, bottom is 2nd XB. Both were manufactured in October.

http://i.imgur.com/ap5QrdP.jpg


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> it is in stock (europe , france) !
> 
> http://www.ldlc-pro.be/fiche/PB00200639.html


is their dead pixel service done initially?

does anyone have experience with them and their returns in case of blb?


----------



## reconvision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> It actually looks a lot better thab that in person. Only time you see thst was thru the tablet and it was due to bad poor tecording / camera settings. All in all id say i have absolu no BLb and no yellow tint on my panel. What i thought was a dead lixel is a small spec of dust under the panel bottom right corner can hardly see it withoit straining your eyes on a white background to see it. *excuse grammar, damn phone
> 
> **im using vegas OSD settings


Haha i think the dead pixel on my monitor is not dead pixel but a dust. And it located on thr bottom right as well.


----------



## reconvision

Can I know what did i miss again? I found the red color on the image search from google chrome seems to be too intense. It ruin all the image with red color. Look like radioactive. I only calibrate it by following some of the RGB setting post here. Is my first ips panel so i really do know what i did wrong.


----------



## montstros1ty

Has anyone tried mounting a Logitech C920 webcam on top of the XB271HU bezel? Given the small size of the new bezel, just a bit worried that the bottom mount of the webcam will overlap into the screen like below:


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opeio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's the side by side pictures. The last picture was just a few minutes ago and was a screen grab from a video. It's pretty close to what I see currently. The new monitor has a little more glow on the bottom left than the other one but nothing that is extremely noticeable to me. I'm pretty happy with the product I received.
> 
> Both models are October models and were purchased a few weeks apart.


Outstanding quality of BLB. This should be standard for all such expensive monitors... Asus looks like a joke comparing this... I don't know if all you guys are super lucky or what but this panel seems to be damn much better than PG279...


----------



## KickAssCop

Panel is dope. It seems if you had an October model you are practically guaranteed a good one so it is good to buy one for upcoming holidays.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Outstanding quality of BLB. This should be standard for all such expensive monitors... Asus looks like a joke comparing this... I don't know if all you guys are super lucky or what but this panel seems to be damn much better than PG279...


Its luck my xb271hu's looked nothing like that and the PG279Q i just picked up does.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Its luck my xb271hu's looked nothing like that and the PG279Q i just picked up does.


I would say you had a really bad luck with Acer and huge luck with this Asus. Mine October BLB does not look like yours at all. From user review odds you get good Acer are much bigger than to get a good Asus. But we will see how it'll be in the future.


----------



## C3321J6

true acer might be better all around just saying its still lotto.


----------



## RedM00N

Meant to ask last night. New to ULMB so not sure if this is normal or not, but did those who tried ULMB see a ghost image(for example on the testufo page seeing more than one ufo even if its partial)? I see it, and kinda ruins the point of using ULMB. Tried adjusting the pulse width but that didnt help.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> Hey Man,
> 
> In color management go to the Advanced Tab and click on "change system defaults." Go to the advanced tab again and check the box (or uncheck) "Use Windows display calibration." Let me know if doing that changes anything.


Just tried it, not working.







Still have to crank brightness to 100 to see anything.







Where does Windows 10 hide that annoying calibration profile I did for my old monitor? Is there a place in registry where I can make Win 10 stop loading that stupid profile?

I tried so many things.







Think I will have to format. So annoying. Never had that problem with Win 7/8.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Just tried it, not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have to crank brightness to 100 to see anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Windows 10 hide that annoying calibration profile I did for my old monitor? Is there a place in registry where I can make Win 10 stop loading that stupid profile?
> 
> I tried so many things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I will have to format. So annoying. Never had that problem with Win 7/8.


Does your monitor have more than one input type? I've some times seen ICC profiles being tied to the specific input type that was being used when configured (HDMI/DisplayPort,etc.) ...


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Just tried it, not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have to crank brightness to 100 to see anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Windows 10 hide that annoying calibration profile I did for my old monitor? Is there a place in registry where I can make Win 10 stop loading that stupid profile?
> 
> I tried so many things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I will have to format. So annoying. Never had that problem with Win 7/8.


Did you try loading a new ICC profile? There's one for the XB271 on page 55 of this thread.


----------



## cookieboya

Please help me !

I got the monitor yesterday and been struggling.
I can't get the monitor to work on 144hz, I am using dp. I can only see in the settings upto 120hz in both nvidia and windows settings.
I tried the CRU but the monitor goes black and i can't add custom resolutions in nvidia control panel.
And my gpu is GTX770 which should be good enough right?
Could it be the DP cable that came with the monitor or...?


----------



## EmCom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboya*
> 
> Please help me !
> 
> I got the monitor yesterday and been struggling.
> I can't get the monitor to work on 144hz, I am using dp. I can only see in the settings upto 120hz in both nvidia and windows settings.
> I tried the CRU but the monitor goes black and i can't add custom resolutions in nvidia control panel.
> And my gpu is GTX770 which should be good enough right?
> Could it be the DP cable that came with the monitor or...?


If possible try it with another cable.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> Did you try loading a new ICC profile? There's one for the XB271 on page 55 of this thread.


I just did and lol, my screen is now all Magenta/Pink! :O

So X-Rite i1 Display is probably changing Win 10 default , and even after completely uninstalling i1 Display, and even X-Rite Service (that stays behind after uninstalling...), it's not resetting the changes it made.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Does your monitor have more than one input type? I've some times seen ICC profiles being tied to the specific input type that was being used when configured (HDMI/DisplayPort,etc.) ...


It's the XB270HU, so exactly like the XB271HU.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Meant to ask last night. New to ULMB so not sure if this is normal or not, but did those who tried ULMB see a ghost image(for example on the testufo page seeing more than one ufo even if its partial)? I see it, and kinda ruins the point of using ULMB. Tried adjusting the pulse width but that didnt help.


This is due to the slow pixel response times, the backlight strobes while the pixels are still mid transition. Supposedly a TN panel would do a much better job, although you'll still see that to an extent (I have no first hand experience with ULMB on a TN so I may be wrong, but this is my understanding of it).


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I just did and lol, my screen is now all Magenta/Pink! :O
> 
> So X-Rite i1 Display is probably changing Win 10 default , and even after completely uninstalling i1 Display, and even X-Rite Service (that stays behind after uninstalling...), it's not resetting the changes it made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the XB270HU, so exactly like the XB271HU.


Windows has default ICC profiles you can load in there. Try one.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Meant to ask last night. New to ULMB so not sure if this is normal or not, but did those who tried ULMB see a ghost image(for example on the testufo page seeing more than one ufo even if its partial)? I see it, and kinda ruins the point of using ULMB. Tried adjusting the pulse width but that didnt help.


Yep, looks much worse to me than a bit of blur so I never use ULMB.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Windows has default ICC profiles you can load in there. Try one.


I did. Not working.


----------



## enkur

There have been many reports of people with GTX 700 cards that are not getting 144Hz. Apparently you need a GTX 900 series card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboya*
> 
> Please help me !
> 
> I got the monitor yesterday and been struggling.
> I can't get the monitor to work on 144hz, I am using dp. I can only see in the settings upto 120hz in both nvidia and windows settings.
> I tried the CRU but the monitor goes black and i can't add custom resolutions in nvidia control panel.
> And my gpu is GTX770 which should be good enough right?
> Could it be the DP cable that came with the monitor or...?


----------



## cookieboya

Okay, i think i'll wait for the new 1xxx series of nvidia/ new update. no point upgrading 770 to 970, i just spent 950 euros on this monitor xd.


----------



## Tobiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> There have been many reports of people with GTX 700 cards that are not getting 144Hz. Apparently you need a GTX 900 series card.


Not just a 900 series but at least a 970, iirc.


----------



## mikesgt

Just ordered 2 more XB217HU's from Amazon (third party seller, but same price). Hoping for a flawless one!

Also have another PG279Q showing up today, probably my last shot at a good one of those.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> This is due to the slow pixel response times, the backlight strobes while the pixels are still mid transition. Supposedly a TN panel would do a much better job, although you'll still see that to an extent (I have no first hand experience with ULMB on a TN so I may be wrong, but this is my understanding of it).


There is something about it, I've just tried on PG279Q with pulze width 100 (for some reason I cannot set 120) and there is noticeably more ghosting than with G-sync at 144 resp . 165Hz. But perceived motion blur is much less... So it's a tradeoff. I vote for g-sync.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Just ordered 2 more XB217HU's from Amazon (third party seller, but same price). Hoping for a flawless one!
> 
> Also have another PG279Q showing up today, probably my last shot at a good one of those.


Mike, let me know how is the PG. If I'll have a chance I will order XB271HU tomorrow. After 3rd PG I've gave up on these.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> There is something about it, I've just tried on PG279Q with pulze width 100 (for some reason I cannot set 120) and there is noticeably more ghosting than with G-sync at 144 resp . 165Hz. But perceived motion blur is much less... So it's a tradeoff. I vote for g-sync.


Pulse width has nothing to do with refresh rate... It's the duration of the backlight strobe.


----------



## yaskad

Hi!

I just got mine and I'm testing it right now. I'm very noob at testing these kind of panels, here are some photos i took with my phone with brightness set at 20, everthing else is at stock values. I should add that I found ONE dead pixel, which made me sad









What I should test more than BLB and dead pixels?

I'm very thankful for your feedback!

PS I took the pictures with my OnePlus one mobile.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Pulse width has nothing to do with refresh rate... It's the duration of the backlight strobe.


I did not say anything about ULMB related to refresh rate....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaskad*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I just got mine and I'm testing it right now. I'm very noob at testing these kind of panels, here are some photos i took with my phone with brightness set at 20, everthing else is at stock values. I should add that I found ONE dead pixel, which made me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I should test more than BLB and dead pixels?
> 
> I'm very thankful for your feedback!
> 
> PS I took the pictures with my OnePlus one mobile.


Well if you want to test BLB, set your brightness much higher, step back 2 or 3 meters from monitor and take a shoot. Only this way we can see potential bleeding spots. Also take a photo of pure white background to check the uniformity. Good luck.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaskad*
> 
> I just got mine and I'm testing it right now. I'm very noob at testing these kind of panels, here are some photos i took with my phone with brightness set at 20, everthing else is at stock values. I should add that I found ONE dead pixel, which made me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I should test more than BLB and dead pixels?
> 
> I'm very thankful for your feedback!


Beside the glow the cell phone is picking up, that looks in line with other images I've seen on this thread, including my own (@20 brightness pictured below). The majority of these panels seem to have minor to moderate BLB in the right corner, with varying or no BLB in the remaining corners.



I also have a dead sub-pixel. At first I though it may be stuck, but upon closer inspection (via a macro app on my phone camera), the sub-pixel (green) is most likely dead. I also have a couple sub-pixel sized specks of dust (you can check for these on an all white screen), but since neither the dead sub-pixel or particles appear in regular content, and everything else is in working order, I've decided to keep it. That, and they aren't currently in stock at Amazon anyway, so I doubt I would get a replacement till next year, and, for issues as small as these, replacements are almost always a gamble.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Not just a 900 series but at least a 970, iirc.


For overclocking and 144Hz you need at least gtx 960. Otherwise 770 should be enough for 120Hz.


----------



## yaskad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> For overclocking and 144Hz you need at least gtx 960. Otherwise 770 should be enough for 120Hz.


Hmm I have GTX 780 and I'm running at 144Hz


----------



## yaskad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I did not say anything about ULMB related to refresh rate....
> Well if you want to test BLB, set your brightness much higher, step back 2 or 3 meters from monitor and take a shoot. Only this way we can see potential bleeding spots. Also take a photo of pure white background to check the uniformity. Good luck.


Thank you for your feedback!

Here I took these pictures with my EOS 70D @100 iso and enough shutter speed hehe

The brightness is set at 100 in all of these pictures.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaskad*
> 
> Hmm I have GTX 780 and I'm running at 144Hz


144Hz on WQHD? I read that info on tftcentral.


----------



## yaskad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> 144Hz on WQHD? I read that info on tftcentral.


Yes sir! Here is a screenshot!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaskad*
> 
> Thank you for your feedback!
> 
> Here I took these pictures with my EOS 70D @100 iso and enough shutter speed hehe
> 
> The brightness is set at 100 in all of these pictures.


HOLY MOLY!! This uniformity :0 White is white!

At 100 brigthness this BLB is minimal.

Dem...this white


----------



## yaskad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> HOLY MOLY!! This uniformity :0 White is white!
> 
> At 100 brigthness this BLB is minimal.
> 
> Dem...this white


I still have a ONE dead pixel though..


----------



## krotondo

11 in stock on amazon, id almost rather wait until it is sold by amazon themselves due to prime as well as their return policy etc.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Beside the glow the cell phone is picking up, that looks in line with other images I've seen on this thread, including my own (@20 brightness pictured below). The majority of these panels seem to have minor to moderate BLB in the right corner, with varying or no BLB in the remaining corners.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a dead sub-pixel. At first I though it may be stuck, but upon closer inspection (via a macro app on my phone camera), the sub-pixel (green) is most likely dead. I also have a couple sub-pixel sized specks of dust (you can check for these on an all white screen), but since neither the dead sub-pixel or particles appear in regular content, and everything else is in working order, I've decided to keep it. That, and they aren't currently in stock at Amazon anyway, so I doubt I would get a replacement till next year, and, for issues as small as these, replacements are almost always a gamble.


I think you won the lottery with BLB. What's uniformity ? Those dust speck are most probably unavoidable. It depends if they are big or small enough to even not notice. I have many dust particles which are visible only from close inspection. Only one is bigger (appx. 3 pixels) which can be seen from normal distance - but only if I want so this does not bother me too much. BLB is more of concern here. And I have one green pixel which is green on black. But it works otherwise. I also noticed couple of green shining clouds of subpixels only visible on black background and from very close distance. Really don't know what is it.


----------



## NoodleGTS

I was set on 3 of these before the ridiculous deal on the refurbished SWIFTs at Newegg ($519).


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaskad*
> 
> Thank you for your feedback!
> 
> Here I took these pictures with my EOS 70D @100 iso and enough shutter speed hehe
> 
> The brightness is set at 100 in all of these pictures.


Welcome. Uniformity looks great, however that BLB could be better. I saw better panels here in this aspect. That "bad" pixel is 99% a dust speck. You need to examine really closely to distinguish. I would suggest to use undead pixel program, put the square 5x5 on the pixel you think is dead and try to look at it close and move your head. If the "pixel" not move then it's really a dead pixel. But if it moves as you move your head it's a dust trapped under the screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> HOLY MOLY!! This uniformity :0 White is white!
> 
> At 100 brigthness this BLB is minimal.
> 
> Dem...this white


White is really great but I think it's a bit overexposed so details could be lost.

@yaskad could you take a photo of white with lights on ?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I did not say anything about ULMB related to refresh rate....


So what was that about setting pulse width to 120?


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> HOLY MOLY!! This uniformity :0 White is white!
> 
> At 100 brigthness this BLB is minimal.
> 
> Dem...this white


Yeah. Maybe a 5% deviance in uniformity on my screen as well with minimal BLB on 100% brightness. These sure are some good screens coming from this monitor


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> 11 in stock on amazon, id almost rather wait until it is sold by amazon themselves due to prime as well as their return policy etc.


What seller?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> So what was that about setting pulse width to 120?


Because I couldn't set it to more than 100 in OSD. Don't know why... 120 should be supported.


----------



## yaskad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Welcome. Uniformity looks great, however that BLB could be better. I saw better panels here in this aspect. That "bad" pixel is 99% a dust speck. You need to examine really closely to distinguish. I would suggest to use undead pixel program, put the square 5x5 on the pixel you think is dead and try to look at it close and move your head. If the "pixel" not move then it's really a dead pixel. But if it moves as you move your head it's a dust trapped under the screen.
> White is really great but I think it's a bit overexposed so details could be lost.
> 
> @yaskad could you take a photo of white with lights on ?


I need more information about the undead pixel program. I just installed the program, generated a 5x5. While it recycles the colors in the 5x5 the dead pixel moves ( but i think I'm doing this wrong)

Here is a photo taking with OPO mobile while the lights are on, the brightness is at 80 here.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> What seller?


I took my chances and ordered two from that seller on Amazon. Hopefully not a mistake.


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I took my chances and ordered two from that seller on Amazon. Hopefully not a mistake.


Can ypu telle the sellers name and how do you know how many in stock? Stock isnt showing just name biddeal. Is that the one?


----------



## krotondo

it was beach audio or something along those lines. Looks like all 11 are gone. That was quick


----------



## mikesgt

Yes, beach audio was the seller. Since I got two, and if they are both keepers, I can sell one of them to one of you guys if you are interested!


----------



## krotondo

5 more in stock


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I think you won the lottery with BLB. What's uniformity ? Those dust speck are most probably unavoidable. It depends if they are big or small enough to even not notice. I have many dust particles which are visible only from close inspection. Only one is bigger (appx. 3 pixels) which can be seen from normal distance - but only if I want so this does not bother me too much. BLB is more of concern here. And I have one green pixel which is green on black. But it works otherwise. I also noticed couple of green shining clouds of subpixels only visible on black background and from very close distance. Really don't know what is it.


Yep, the BLB is pretty minimal, the main reason I'm not going to risk a replacement.

I recently set my monitor to the settings TFT Central recommended for the PG279Q. Seeing as they are near identical panels, the settings shouldn't differ too much.

Brightness: 26
Contrast: 50
Color Temp: User, 97, 93, 100.

Before making the temp changes, the default user setting looked closer to 6200k. With the above, it looks much closer to the D65 target. That said, I'll be very interested to see their full review/recommended settings for the XB271HU.

Uniformity images below:









And my single dead green sub-pixel:

On white:


On green:


On green (macro):


Lastly, the dust specks...

Largest (top left of screen):


Two smallest (lower right corner of screen):


The last speck (near the center bottom of the screen) was so small, I couldn't capture an image of it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaskad*
> 
> I need more information about the undead pixel program. I just installed the program, generated a 5x5. While it recycles the colors in the 5x5 the dead pixel moves ( but i think I'm doing this wrong)
> 
> Here is a photo taking with OPO mobile while the lights are on, the brightness is at 80 here.


So did you place that square on the "dead" pixel ? If it moves that it's a dust speck. Also forget to mention to set it at slowest speed, but it does not matter if you can see it moving. This is what I've thought, I have the same on my 3rd replacement and had 2 specks of dust on previous two. All PG279Q. So what you have is dust speck and it's pretty common in these AUO panels. I really don't know what the hell they doing in factory. The process is bad. They should mount the panels in suit and in sterile environment. Jeeesus.

Uniformity is fantastic! Maybe the best uniformity I have seen amongst all PG279 an XB271 panels. If the BLB is OK for you, I would definitely keep it. For me the uniformity is most important thing amongst all these issues. Any chance to take a photo of that dust particle? Just place a cursor nearby and make a photo.

Should look something like this:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Yep, the BLB is pretty minimal, the main reason I'm not going to risk a replacement.
> 
> I recently set my monitor to the settings TFT Central recommended for the PG279Q. Seeing as they are near identical panels, the settings shouldn't differ too much.
> 
> Brightness: 26
> Contrast: 50
> Color Temp: User, 97, 93, 100.
> 
> Before making the temp changes, the default user setting looked closer to 6200k. With the above, it looks much closer to the D65 target. That said, I'll be very interested to see their full review/recommended settings for the XB271HU.
> 
> The last speck (near the center bottom of the screen) was so small, I couldn't capture an image of it.


Very nice macro! It's definitely a dead subpixel. Can you see with a naked eye ? Your uniformity looks perfect, from screen what I've seen here this monitor has much better uniformity that Asus. This is prio 1 for me. Dust particles... I don't comment it, it's just a shame this is still present. The bigger one is same as mine on my PG. Hardly noticeable, I would tradeoff for great uniformity and minimum BLB... I will definitely give a chance to Acer this time, because they look much better.

Yes, the green channel needs to be reduced, I'm using same settings. Looks pretty good


----------



## enkur

anyone know when Nvidia will fix issue with not downclocking when using 144Hz setting. I am currently using the 120Hz because of this issue.. dont want to waste power just sitting idle.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> anyone know when Nvidia will fix issue with not downclocking when using 144Hz setting. I am currently using the 120Hz because of this issue.. dont want to waste power just sitting idle.


Just download Nvidia Inspector and use the Multi Display Power Saver.


----------



## enkur

I thought that was only for SLI users... thanks for the tip Ill try it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Just download Nvidia Inspector and use the Multi Display Power Saver.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Very nice macro! It's definitely a dead subpixel. Can you see with a naked eye ? Your uniformity looks perfect, from screen what I've seen here this monitor has much better uniformity that Asus. This is prio 1 for me. Dust particles... I don't comment it, it's just a shame this is still present. The bigger one is same as mine on my PG. Hardly noticeable, I would tradeoff for great uniformity and minimum BLB... I will definitely give a chance to Acer this time, because they look much better.
> 
> Yes, the green channel needs to be reduced, I'm using same settings. Looks pretty good


I sit about 2 1/2 feet from the screen. At that distance, the dead sub-pixel is very hard to make out, especially due it's position. I can see it on some solid screens, but of course, it doesn't appear at all on black, or full red and blue screens.

The dust specks are completely out of my sight line, and from my sitting distance, they are virtually invisible. I literally have to crane my neck up/down with my face at 1 foot or less on a bright solid screen to see the specks.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> I thought that was only for SLI users... thanks for the tip Ill try it.


I've been using it for half a year. Works flawlessly.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> I've been using it for half a year. Works flawlessly.


Hmm, I just tried it with a single 980 Ti, and it gave me a flickering grey screen. Had to hard reset the computer. I do have Afterburner and OC Guru (for factory overclock) running in the background though.

EDIT: tested it without the background progams on, same issue.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Hmm, I just tried it with a single 980 Ti, and it gave me a flickering grey screen. Had to hard reset the computer. I do have Afterburner and OC Guru (for factory overclock) running in the background though.
> 
> EDIT: tested it without the background progams on, same issue.


I only have Afterburner running with it.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> I only have Afterburner running with it.


Yeah, I'm getting the issue depicted by this guy here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZEVvTFK_WM

However, mine happens when I select my GPU, at which point I can't change any options due to the gray screen. Too bad, guess I'll have to wait for an official fix.


----------



## ninjurai

Anybody have experience with Beach Audio?..8 in stock now on Amazon..so tempting. Been eyeing this and the PG279Q since back in August. Looks like the Acer is the way to go.


----------



## yaskad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So did you place that square on the "dead" pixel ? If it moves that it's a dust speck. Also forget to mention to set it at slowest speed, but it does not matter if you can see it moving. This is what I've thought, I have the same on my 3rd replacement and had 2 specks of dust on previous two. All PG279Q. So what you have is dust speck and it's pretty common in these AUO panels. I really don't know what the hell they doing in factory. The process is bad. They should mount the panels in suit and in sterile environment. Jeeesus.
> 
> Uniformity is fantastic! Maybe the best uniformity I have seen amongst all PG279 an XB271 panels. If the BLB is OK for you, I would definitely keep it. For me the uniformity is most important thing amongst all these issues. Any chance to take a photo of that dust particle? Just place a cursor nearby and make a photo.
> 
> Should look something like this:
> 
> 
> Very nice macro! It's definitely a dead subpixel. Can you see with a naked eye ? Your uniformity looks perfect, from screen what I've seen here this monitor has much better uniformity that Asus. This is prio 1 for me. Dust particles... I don't comment it, it's just a shame this is still present. The bigger one is same as mine on my PG. Hardly noticeable, I would tradeoff for great uniformity and minimum BLB... I will definitely give a chance to Acer this time, because they look much better.
> 
> Yes, the green channel needs to be reduced, I'm using same settings. Looks pretty good


Here you go.

i don't know yet, the BLB does not disturbing me, me old monitor was very bright and about 7 years old. But the thing is that I've paid a lot of money, so little things like that makes me a bit sad.


----------



## ninjurai

In stock at the Acer store now too!


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaskad*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> i don't know yet, the BLB does not disturbing me, me old monitor was very bright and about 7 years old. But the thing is that I've paid a lot of money, so little things like that makes me a bit sad.


Yeah, that's dust. Do you have a dead pixel along with that speck, or just the speck?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Just download Nvidia Inspector and use the Multi Display Power Saver.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaskad*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> i don't know yet, the BLB does not disturbing me, me old monitor was very bright and about 7 years old. But the thing is that I've paid a lot of money, so little things like that makes me a bit sad.


Yes, I feel the same. These would be best universal monitors but they suffer from many issues. Yours is definitely a dust speck. I have the same. I can live with that, it's almost imposible to spot it in real life. If you have good uniformity and tolerable BLB then keep it. You may just get worse (extensive bleed, dead/stuck pixel, bad uniformity). Hate this lottery. One would do the best to order five at once and return 4 back to avoid frustration


----------



## Alexraptor

Hi! Thought I would chime in here with my experience.
Just got one of these lovelies myself, second try here.
The first one had zero backlight bleed and IPS Glow was very good, unfortunately there were stuck green subpixels and dead pixels scattered over the entire screen, so I had to send it back.

The second one seems pretty good, still no backlight bleed and IPS glow is still pretty good. It does however have one dead green subpixel in the center of the screen, which I only even saw because I started checking for them with pure colors filling the screen. And then there is one stuck green subpixel exactly on the edge of the upper right corner, not noticeable unless your really trying hard to see it.

So I guess with the current track record of these type of monitors and prevailing pixel policies this ones a keeper?
I mean is it really even possible or worth trying to get one of these that is 100% "pixel perfect"


----------



## Stigmatta

I just ordered one from the Acer Store, theyre in stock. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Noshuru

They're not even on the Acer Germany site, let alone in the store.


----------



## ninjurai

How's Acers return policy if you get a bad one?


----------



## ninjurai

I just left one in my cart for the last 30 minutes and Acer just sent me a 10% off coupon!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I just left one in my cart for the last 30 minutes and Acer just sent me a 10% off coupon!


Damn for some reason acer.com won't let me register an account.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> How's Acers return policy if you get a bad one?


I would like to know this too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> I just ordered one from the Acer Store, theyre in stock. Hope all goes well!


Good luck dude.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lurking these threads for a while now, and am finally ready to add my two cents...
> 
> Thanks to CallsignVega, I selected the XB271HU over the PG279Q, and I received it from Amazon on the 10th. I was upgrading from a Dell U2412M, so it was a pretty big step up, but with a 980 Ti, I really needed a display that could fulfill the full potential of my setup.
> 
> My XB271HU has a single dead green sub-pixel, in the lower left of the screen (I confirmed this with macro on my camera, it turns red, blue, but goes black on green; holding out the hope that it may be stuck), along with five tiny dust particles (one at the top left, bottom middle left, and two at the very right bottom corner) that are only visible on a full white screen. Some of these particles may be loose and "flickable," but I have attempted it yet, since none are in my line of sight.
> 
> Speaking of a full white screen, the uniformity is excellent, with very minor vignetting evident from the left and right sides of the screen. Thankfully, unlike the PG279Q, there are no massive color temperature shifts, or circular patterns in the middle of the screen on full white or color fields.
> 
> The BLB is minuscule, and is mostly located in the lower right corner, as has been evident to a degree in every screen I've seen pictured in this forum, as well as CallsignVega's head to head. It's obviously a quirk of the manufacturing process, and partly thanks to these ridiculously slim bezels, I'd assume. I have no doubt it will lessen as the screen continues to be used.
> 
> Below is an image of my display with a full black screen @20 brightness. Unlike most of the images of full black screens I've seen here, which are either too dark, or are extremely overexposed, this is 95% accurate to what I see in person (though what the image depicts is moderately brighter, and more "glow-y" than what I see in person). Many of the images I have seen have picked up too much glow from the screen, and worse still, depicted the lower right bleed as yellow. However, as in my image, it is actually silver to the eyes. The cameras are picking up many artifacts that aren't visible in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, before I loosened the screw directly behind the logo, it was so tight, it was squeezing the screen and causing what looked to be BLB; another issue I've seen in several images on this thread. After loosening it, the pressure spots near the logo disappeared.
> 
> As for the picture quality of the display, I find it excellent, even compared to my two year old 50" Panasonic ST60 Plasma TV, and five year old 42" Vizio XVT423SV 10-bit IPS TV w/backlit local dimming.
> 
> 
> And to comment to people holding out for OLED, if the uniformity issues are driving you nuts on these displays, I'm afraid current OLED tech isn't much better. Yes, it blacks are fully black, but with OLED you have to worry about image retention, brightness limiting, and worst of all, grey uniformity.
> 
> Take for instance, one of LG's most recent 4k OLED TV's...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> With light grey fields (and even white, in some instances), there can be mixes of pink and green tints:
> 
> 
> 
> And with darker grays, it's the stuff of your worse nightmares:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a link to the source review, if you want to take a closer look for yourselves:
> http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/eg9600?uxtv=86de
> 
> Now, I'm not saying OLED will never be viable tech for monitors, I'm simply saying this "grass is always greener" nonsense needs to stop. _Nothing_ humans will ever make is going to be perfect, period, so I, for one, am going to stop holding my breath. The best we can hope for is a display with the least amount of compromises, and this one is meeting that criteria for me so far


Welcome to OCN and +R for a very nice informative XB271 post!








I especially appreciate your comments for the simple quick fix for panel pressure BLB. May not cure it all the time, but many of us used similar or more advanced techniques with great success on the OC Korean panels when needed. But I and many others here would not agree with your assumption that camera over-exposure is causing what looks like 'yellowish" IPS glow, when most would agree the yellow is caused by a combination of BLB and Glow and is quite evident in person, especially on dark backgrounds.

You, along with Vega's, have very nice panels even for an AUOptronics with their pretty consistent dust specs







This at a minimum is what ALL XB270/PG279/XB271's should look like for $800. IMPO I would NOT return a panel of your quality for a single sub-pixel defect in the LR corner when your BLB/Glow is minimal with no apparent uniformity problems.

Now on to your OLED comments ... AYKM, your going to compare a TV to the potential release of a "Monitor" quality product from LG? LG will probably release "Professional" level models 1st and uniformity won't (can't) be an issue. LG is not some gaming level sub-vendor like Asus/Acer ... and your grey uniformity/DSE link, doesn't really matter because these are TV's, but lets compare those tests to the Neanderthal LED tech which in their own tests shows it as 2-5x's worse! .... Image Retention? ... Wrong that was a faulty algorithm for voltage drift in the early 1st gen panels that has since been corrected! Just ask Vega, his is fine!

I get where your coming from ... heck for all I know your one of us that were spoiled by professional quality CRT's over a decade ago and have suffered with LED looking for the panacea ever since. I agree the grass is always greener over the next tech hill, but "If/when" LG releases "Monitor" quality OLED ... then this is NOT nonsense at all! It will be EPIC!

Let's see, in a nutshell OLED will cause LED's ....

Pixel refresh rate to become OBSOLETE ...
BLB to become OBSOLETE ...
IPS Glow to become OBSOLETE ...
Dead Pixels to become OBSOLETE ...
Contrast Ratio to become OBSOLETE ...
G-Sync to become OBSOLETE ...
Awful Matte screens to become OBSOLETE ...

AND best of all (unless you own an expensive LED/LCD panel) LED/LCD panel prices will plummet rapidly! Probably to the point where Korean knockoffs will be 1/4 the price where the high end LED/LCD market is today!


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> G-Sync to become OBSOLETE ...


Umm, no.


----------



## yaskad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Yeah, that's dust. Do you have a dead pixel along with that speck, or just the speck?


No just that one. Nothing else from what I've seen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, I feel the same. These would be best universal monitors but they suffer from many issues. Yours is definitely a dust speck. I have the same. I can live with that, it's almost imposible to spot it in real life. If you have good uniformity and tolerable BLB then keep it. You may just get worse (extensive bleed, dead/stuck pixel, bad uniformity). Hate this lottery. One would do the best to order five at once and return 4 back to avoid frustration


Well yeah, that is what i'm afraid of, getting one worst than this. Well I dont notice any shift in colors, is there any kind of test to be 100% sure ?


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Damn for some reason acer.com won't let me register an account.
> I would like to know this too.
> Good luck dude.


I just started check out as a guest but never completed the process..but I did put in my email and they sent me that.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I just started check out as a guest but never completed the process..but I did put in my email and they sent me that.


Ah ok good to know.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I just did and lol, my screen is now all Magenta/Pink! :O
> 
> So X-Rite i1 Display is probably changing Win 10 default , and even after completely uninstalling i1 Display, and even X-Rite Service (that stays behind after uninstalling...), it's not resetting the changes it made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the XB270HU, so exactly like the XB271HU.


Try a different Displayport port on your main output card (assuming you are running SLI and assuming your card has more than one Displayport port) ... my Win 7 ICC profiles are tied to individual ports on my main card that I use to feed both of my monitors. If I switch the displayport cables at the back of card (IE > just swapping their positions from port to port) ... my ICC profiles for each monitor no longer work ...


----------



## Ryzone

I want to order one, but I think I'm going to wait until amazon gets stock. I don't like ordering from 3rd party sellers.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I want to order one, but I think I'm going to wait until amazon gets stock. I don't like ordering from 3rd party sellers.


up to you, but if the display is not to your liking, I doubt it would be a problem to get a refund even from a third party.


----------



## enkur

Please explain how OLED will make pixel refresh rate, g-sync and dead pixels obsolete?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Welcome to OCN and +R for a very nice informative XB271 post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I especially appreciate your comments for the simple quick fix for panel pressure BLB. May not cure it all the time, but many of us used similar or more advanced techniques with great success on the OC Korean panels when needed. But I and many others here would not agree with your assumption that camera over-exposure is causing what looks like 'yellowish" IPS glow, when most would agree the yellow is caused by a combination of BLB and Glow and is quite evident in person, especially on dark backgrounds.
> 
> You, along with Vega's, have very nice panels even for an AUOptronics with their pretty consistent dust specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This at a minimum is what ALL XB270/PG279/XB271's should look like for $800. IMPO I would NOT return a panel of your quality for a single sub-pixel defect in the LR corner when your BLB/Glow is minimal with no apparent uniformity problems.
> 
> Now on to your OLED comments ... AYKM, your going to compare a TV to the potential release of a "Monitor" quality product from LG? LG will probably release "Professional" level models 1st and uniformity won't (can't) be an issue. LG is not some gaming level sub-vendor like Asus/Acer ... and your grey uniformity/DSE link, doesn't really matter because these are TV's, but lets compare those tests to the Neanderthal LED tech which in their own tests shows it as 2-5x's worse! .... Image Retention? ... Wrong that was a faulty algorithm for voltage drift in the early 1st gen panels that has since been corrected! Just ask Vega, his is fine!
> 
> I get where your coming from ... heck for all I know your one of us that were spoiled by professional quality CRT's over a decade ago and have suffered with LED looking for the panacea ever since. I agree the grass is always greener over the next tech hill, but "If/when" LG releases "Monitor" quality OLED ... then this is NOT nonsense at all! It will be EPIC!
> 
> Let's see, in a nutshell OLED will cause LED's ....
> 
> Pixel refresh rate to become OBSOLETE ...
> BLB to become OBSOLETE ...
> IPS Glow to become OBSOLETE ...
> Dead Pixels to become OBSOLETE ...
> Contrast Ratio to become OBSOLETE ...
> G-Sync to become OBSOLETE ...
> Awful Matte screens to become OBSOLETE ...
> 
> AND best of all (unless you own an expensive LED/LCD panel) LED/LCD panel prices will plummet rapidly! Probably to the point where Korean knockoffs will be 1/4 the price where the high end LED/LCD market is today!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> up to you, but if the display is not to your liking, I doubt it would be a problem to get a refund even from a third party.


How does that work do you still go though amazon for returns?


----------



## St0rk

Hi all,

So I just placed an order for my XB271HU, the local retailer (komputronik) is about to stock up tommorow. I urge fellow forum users from 'the neighbourhood' to check out the retailer's stock.

Since I'm new to the whole shabang of purchasing a new high refresh rate gsync ips panel, I will post pictures hoping to get your response and advice on quality, BLB, glow etc.


----------



## enkur

ok so reading up on OLED ... it has super high refresh rate... so yeah it makes pixel refresh rate and g-sync obsolete... still doesnt solve the dead pixels.... thats a manufacturing issue.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> ok so reading up on OLED ... it has super high refresh rate... so yeah it makes pixel refresh rate and g-sync obsolete... still doesnt solve the dead pixels.... thats a manufacturing issue.


It still has a static refresh so no gsync "variable refresh" wont be obsolete .


----------



## templetonpeck

I finally got mine today and it was looking good.

I really like the design of this over the original XB270. When I turned it on I noticed that IPS glow was white and not yellow, there was very minimal BLB, White was white, no yellowish tint and uniformity was good.

Then I saw the bottom right corner which is dead pixel central. 8 of them + some dust behind the screen. I wouldn't even care if there were a few down there, but they are grouped together side by side so they look like one bigger black dot instead of a smaller dot I probably wouldn't notice and thus wouldn't care.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Welcome to OCN and +R for a very nice informative XB271 post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I especially appreciate your comments for the simple quick fix for panel pressure BLB. May not cure it all the time, but many of us used similar or more advanced techniques with great success on the OC Korean panels when needed. But I and many others here would not agree with your assumption that camera over-exposure is causing what looks like 'yellowish" IPS glow, when most would agree the yellow is caused by a combination of BLB and Glow and is quite evident in person, especially on dark backgrounds.
> 
> You, along with Vega's, have very nice panels even for an AUOptronics with their pretty consistent dust specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This at a minimum is what ALL XB270/PG279/XB271's should look like for $800. IMPO I would NOT return a panel of your quality for a single sub-pixel defect in the LR corner when your BLB/Glow is minimal with no apparent uniformity problems.
> 
> Now on to your OLED comments ... AYKM, your going to compare a TV to the potential release of a "Monitor" quality product from LG? LG will probably release "Professional" level models 1st and uniformity won't (can't) be an issue. LG is not some gaming level sub-vendor like Asus/Acer ... and your grey uniformity/DSE link, doesn't really matter because these are TV's, but lets compare those tests to the Neanderthal LED tech which in their own tests shows it as 2-5x's worse! .... Image Retention? ... Wrong that was a faulty algorithm for voltage drift in the early 1st gen panels that has since been corrected! Just ask Vega, his is fine!
> 
> I get where your coming from ... heck for all I know your one of us that were spoiled by professional quality CRT's over a decade ago and have suffered with LED looking for the panacea ever since. I agree the grass is always greener over the next tech hill, but "If/when" LG releases "Monitor" quality OLED ... then this is NOT nonsense at all! It will be EPIC!
> 
> Let's see, in a nutshell OLED will cause LED's ....
> 
> Pixel refresh rate to become OBSOLETE ...
> BLB to become OBSOLETE ...
> IPS Glow to become OBSOLETE ...
> Dead Pixels to become OBSOLETE ...
> Contrast Ratio to become OBSOLETE ...
> G-Sync to become OBSOLETE ...
> Awful Matte screens to become OBSOLETE ...
> 
> AND best of all (unless you own an expensive LED/LCD panel) LED/LCD panel prices will plummet rapidly! Probably to the point where Korean knockoffs will be 1/4 the price where the high end LED/LCD market is today!


No, I'm not directly comparing future OLED tech to current LED tech. I was simply pointing out some of the possible shortcomings of future OLED displays for the less informed that still think a 100% "perfect" consumer monitor with no trade-offs is possible. There's no doubt once they start making OLEDs specifically for monitor usage, many of these issues will be heavily diminished...to an extent. Again, nothing short of multi-thousand dollar professional panels are going to be what a videophile/perfectionist buying at a consumer level would consider perfect.

As for CRT's, yes, I grew up with them, and short of the maddening geometry issues, weight, form factor, limited resolutions and relatively low pixel densities (at least where consumer televisions/monitors were concerned), they were excellent. I miss the black reproduction, the uniformity, and the response times, but not much else.

Getting back to OLED, since there aren't too many consumer level OLED displays available, and I haven't done much more research short of the TV models (nor do I own one yet myself), I can't comment on your list of "obsoletes."

All I can say is, I'm looking forward to the advent of OLED monitor tech too.


----------



## Ryzone

So I opened a live chat with amazon to ask how returns and RMA's work when ordering from 3rd party sellers through amazon. The rep said we can contact the seller to help you on this issue, but it's different for each seller. I just said ah well I'll just wait until amazon gets stock so I don't have to worry about that. Then the rep was kind enough to hook it up with $3 credit on my account, because he thought he wasn't able to help me out with my question, so he hooked it up with some amazon credits. Amazon is so guuuuuuuuuud.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaskad*
> 
> No just that one. Nothing else from what I've seen.
> Well yeah, that is what i'm afraid of, getting one worst than this. Well I dont notice any shift in colors, is there any kind of test to be 100% sure ?


Well, we are not talking about color shift but uniformity. This mean the white should look as white as possible without too much luminescence or temperature shifts. So if you put the white background on you should see, in ideal case, a perfect white. This is of course not possible with LED panels, but you can get a good one or terrible







PG279Q had horrible uniformity at the start of production (seems to be better now) with whole top 1/3 of screen with brownish tint. From review here it seems that XB271 does not suffer from this at all. But better to check. The best for this is if you stare a minute at the white screen. All potential uniformity issues will arise







Focus especially for yellow tinting because of temperature shift. The difference in shift should be max. 3%. If it's more you will notice it...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So I opened a live chat with amazon to ask how returns and RMA's work when ordering from 3rd party sellers through amazon. The rep said we can contact the seller to help you on this issue, but it's different for each seller. I just said ah well I'll just wait until amazon gets stock so I don't have to worry about that. Then the rep was kind enough to hook it up with $3 credit on my account, because he thought he wasn't able to help me out with my question, so he hooked it up with some amazon credits. Amazon is so guuuuuuuuuud.


Dude, when I called them earlier to setup yet another RMA, they just refunded me on the spot, without even shipping it back! Because of the problems I have had... Wow.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Dude, when I called them earlier to setup yet another RMA, they just refunded me on the spot, without even shipping it back! Because of the problems I have had... Wow.


Yeah I think I'll just show amazon my respect and wait until they get stock.


----------



## ninjurai

Just pulled the trigger on one from the acer store..Hopefully I get a good one! Looks like they're out of stock on Amazon again.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> ok so reading up on OLED ... it has super high refresh rate... so yeah it makes pixel refresh rate and g-sync obsolete... still doesnt solve the dead pixels.... thats a manufacturing issue.


What high is this refresh rate we are talking about here ? This would need to be a really very high number to avoid microstuttering. I've tried 60FPS game on 165Hz and there was noticeable microstuttering. With v-sync or g-sync on buttery smooth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *templetonpeck*
> 
> I finally got mine today and it was looking good.
> 
> I really like the design of this over the original XB270. When I turned it on I noticed that IPS glow was white and not yellow, there was very minimal BLB, White was white, no yellowish tint and uniformity was good.
> 
> Then I saw the bottom right corner which is dead pixel central. 8 of them + some dust behind the screen. I wouldn't even care if there were a few down there, but they are grouped together side by side so they look like one bigger black dot instead of a smaller dot I probably wouldn't notice and thus wouldn't care.


That's really a bad luck, this is really a fault. Hope your next one will be fine!


----------



## batmanwcm

Wow, a lot of you guys are getting dead pixels and dust specks. We should make a AU Optronics dust speck club thread.







If you guys are able to flick them away toward the bezel, try it. I failed on my PG279Q but was successful twice with 2 of my old XB270HU' since those bezels are thicker. I kind of wish I didn't sell them because they were absolutely perfect panels.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> Wow, a lot of you guys are getting dead pixels and dust specks. We should make a AU Optronics dust speck club thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys are able to flick them away toward the bezel, try it. I failed on my PG279Q but was successful twice with 2 of my old XB270HU' since those bezels are thicker. I kind of wish I didn't sell them because they were absolutely perfect panels.


so why did you sell them then?


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> so why did you sell them then?


Because I like shiny new things and I hated the cheap build quality/glossy bezels of the XB270HU. The PG279Q and XB271HU definitely have the premium build quality I was looking for but I guess Acer/Asus can't help it if they receive crappy panels from AUO.


----------



## Ryzone

Beach Audio on amazon has two more in stock. I guess some orders didn't go though or they had a few more units left. Just a friendly heads up.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Beach Audio on amazon has two more in stock. I guess some orders didn't go though or they had a few more units left. Just a friendly heads up.


snatch them up!!


----------



## RedM00N

Here's more bad camera work, this time with 100% more crop. Black screen with lights on. (still think its under-exposing)


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Anybody have experience with Beach Audio?..8 in stock now on Amazon..so tempting. Been eyeing this and the PG279Q since back in August. Looks like the Acer is the way to go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Here's more bad camera work, this time with 100% more crop. Black screen with lights on. (still think its under-exposing)


Looks awesome to me so far.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Here's more bad camera work, this time with 100% more crop. Black screen with lights on. (still think its under-exposing)


is that an Acer or Asus?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> is that an Acer or Asus?


It's an Acer you can see when you click on the image on how big the bottom bezel is.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> is that an Acer or Asus?


Acer. Cropped out the stand cause of many wires n stuff


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> It's an Acer you can see when you click on the image on how big the bottom bezel is.


yeah, I thought I'd seen the thicker bottom bezel


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Acer. Cropped out the stand cause of many wires n stuff


can you post the stand part, want to see how cable management is.


----------



## enkur

According to LG the refresh rate on OLED is 100KHz!!!
"Refresh rate
OLED really scores highly over LCD with or without LED backlighting when it comes to refresh rate. An OLED panel is capable of a refresh rate of 0.001ms, up to a thousand times faster than LCD is capable.
This results in smoother on-screen action with less judder and picture ghosting. There could still be artefacts due to the picture processing engine, but the refresh rate is not to fault."
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/131200-11-reasons-why-your-next-tv-should-be-oled
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What high is this refresh rate we are talking about here ? This would need to be a really very high number to avoid microstuttering. I've tried 60FPS game on 165Hz and there was noticeable microstuttering. With v-sync or g-sync on buttery smooth.
> That's really a bad luck, this is really a fault. Hope your next one will be fine!


----------



## enkur

So I downloaded the Nvidia Inspector and as soon as I enable the video card in the check box it goes to a black screen and then I am stuck. I have to hard reboot.

Not sure whats the issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Just download Nvidia Inspector and use the Multi Display Power Saver.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> This is due to the slow pixel response times, the backlight strobes while the pixels are still mid transition. Supposedly a TN panel would do a much better job, although you'll still see that to an extent (I have no first hand experience with ULMB on a TN so I may be wrong, but this is my understanding of it).


To fix this, go into the service menu and adjust the overdrive settings while UMLB is enabled.
They should be able to be changed through the service menu. Usually overdrive controls are disabled in the OSD's in ULMB mode but I'm pretty sure they can be adjusted through the service menu, as most monitors can bypass some OSD restrictions through the service menus.

It worked (to an extent) on the Asus VG248QE in Lightboost mode (although tracefree could not be adjusted, overdrive strong/weak (OD gain) could be adjusted). And on the Benq XL2730Z, strobemaster (the guy from this review: http://display-corner.epfl.ch/index.php/BenQ_XL2411Z ) said that the OD gain in the service menu allows more fine control over the overdrive settings than the OSD "AMA off/high/premium" settings.

This isn't "directly" possible on the XL2720Z, but it still works by changing AMA when blur reduction is enabled, and then switching directly to a blur reduction off profile preset. Love all these bugs and workarounds.


----------



## KoopaTroopaXo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I just left one in my cart for the last 30 minutes and Acer just sent me a 10% off coupon!


Haha that exact same thing happened to me! I was like should I really spend 820$ on a screen, then BAM - email from Acer for 10%. I bit immediately (tip of the hat to marketing). Total with shipping 739.99$


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> So I downloaded the Nvidia Inspector and as soon as I enable the video card in the check box it goes to a black screen and then I am stuck. I have to hard reboot.
> 
> Not sure whats the issue.


I have the same issue. Haven't found a fix yet. Hopefully the official fix from Nvidia is coming soon.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> According to LG the refresh rate on OLED is 100KHz!!!
> "Refresh rate
> OLED really scores highly over LCD with or without LED backlighting when it comes to refresh rate. An OLED panel is capable of a refresh rate of 0.001ms, up to a thousand times faster than LCD is capable.
> This results in smoother on-screen action with less judder and picture ghosting. There could still be artefacts due to the picture processing engine, but the refresh rate is not to fault."
> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/131200-11-reasons-why-your-next-tv-should-be-oled


Kind of. In simple terms, OLED's "100kHz" (as well as Plasma's "600Hz") is roughly equivalent to LCD's "G2G" (gray to gray: 1ms, 4ms, 8ms, etc) in function. For instance, a 120Hz OLED and a 120Hz LCD are still going to present a maximum of 120 frames per second. The OLED will simply display those 120 frames with much less blur due to its higher native _pixel_ refresh rate.


----------



## Mercureal

Hey guys, I'm looking to snag an Acer after returning my PG279Q. I barely missed out on the Acer Store restock today, but I saw that PCM and PC Connection both have the monitor in stock, and for below MSRP. I was wondering if anyone here had experience with these retailers. I'm a bit nervous to order from either of them, but if some others have positive experiences with them then I'd definitely consider it. Sorry for somewhat off-topic post but I'm really excited to get one of these.

EDIT: I found these retailers by going to Acer's Predator MiniSite and then clicking on "All Models" at the bottom of the XB1 page and scrolling to the bottom of the XB271's product page.

EDIT: Nevermind, I was pricing it out and they charge shipping and it's more than Acer Store's shipping.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopaXo*
> 
> Haha that exact same thing happened to me! I was like should I really spend 820$ on a screen, then BAM - email from Acer for 10%. I bit immediately (tip of the hat to marketing). Total with shipping 739.99$


Haha, yep. Hat tipped to the marketing team for sure.. Mine ended up being $800 even, but I had to pay CA taxes.







I told myself I was going to wait on this, but here I am expecting one in the mail.

Does anybody know where Acers Warehouse is located?


----------



## jwl24

Alright guys I did an updated test | All these pictures were taken with my samsung galaxy tab s, with iso 200 / brightness 20 and brightness 100.












And video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXtVIj5BlKI


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Haha, yep. Hat tipped to the marketing team for sure.. Mine ended up being $800 even, but I had to pay CA taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told myself I was going to wait on this, but here I am expecting one in the mail.
> 
> Does anybody know where Acers Warehouse is located?


not sure, but it seems like it takes forever for them to ship.


----------



## angelicabyss

Hey guys! So I ordered it on amazon about a two days ago, got it pretty quick (payed for faster shipping)
and here are my pictures. They are all taken in the complete darkness (IDK if this is how i should take them)
but it looks amazing. I don't think I'll be returning, but its set to the USER option and is a December model.






ALL OF THESE PICS ARE SCREENSHOTS OF THE VIDEOS I TOOK.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> not sure, but it seems like it takes forever for them to ship.


Thanks for the reply. I didn't exactly have high hopes of getting it before Xmas. Hopefully it will come out of CA though..


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Here's more bad camera work, this time with 100% more crop. Black screen with lights on. (still think its under-exposing)


I'm speechless. This is why I want to try Acer lottery this time...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> According to LG the refresh rate on OLED is 100KHz!!!
> "Refresh rate
> OLED really scores highly over LCD with or without LED backlighting when it comes to refresh rate. An OLED panel is capable of a refresh rate of 0.001ms, up to a thousand times faster than LCD is capable.
> This results in smoother on-screen action with less judder and picture ghosting. There could still be artefacts due to the picture processing engine, but the refresh rate is not to fault."
> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/131200-11-reasons-why-your-next-tv-should-be-oled


LOL, crazy







The only question if refresh rate synchronization will be needed. Imagine a game running 100FPS on a 100 000Hz display... Will be there micro stuttering ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Alright guys I did an updated test | All these pictures were taken with my samsung galaxy tab s, with iso 200 / brightness 20 and brightness 100.
> 
> And video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXtVIj5BlKI


Damn. Looks very good. Comparing this my Asus looks like an utter crap







Time for another lottery with couple of these







Well, after returning 6 (1xHB270HU, 3xPG279, 2xDells 60Hz) monitors I'm bit tired but seeing such posts will always encourage me to continue this fight


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelicabyss*
> 
> Hey guys! So I ordered it on amazon about a two days ago, got it pretty quick (payed for faster shipping)
> and here are my pictures. They are all taken in the complete darkness (IDK if this is how i should take them)
> but it looks amazing. I don't think I'll be returning, but its set to the USER option and is a December model.
> 
> ALL OF THESE PICS ARE SCREENSHOTS OF THE VIDEOS I TOOK.


It's the glow or bleed in bottom corners ? Could you take a photo from 2 - 3 meters ? Also is your glow silver or orange ? thx.


----------



## angelicabyss

the glow is all corners basically. I know the top left is orangeish but overall silver. Ill post two pictures one is a screenshot of a video, other is a photo. (nowhere close to how bad it looks.)
im standing about 2-4 meters.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelicabyss*
> 
> the glow is all corners basically. I know the top left is orangeish but overall silver. Ill post two pictures one is a screenshot of a video, other is a photo. (nowhere close to how bad it looks.)
> im standing about 2-4 meters.


From 2 - 4 meters the glow should be eliminated so this looks more like BLB to me. But if it is OK from person then fine. In any case you should have no orange glow. Try to play some dark games at night to see if it bother you or not.


----------



## angelicabyss

): Turns out the glow is pretty ehh and the blb is orange in dark areas.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelicabyss*
> 
> ): Turns out the glow is pretty ehh and the blb is orange in dark areas.


This is strange, the last one looks good to me but other two are horrible...


----------



## KickAssCop

There is no such thing as an Orange glow. Something is up.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> There is no such thing as an Orange glow. Something is up.


where ?


----------



## angelicabyss

It's extremely overexadurated in the dark with max brightness and a picture. But by the eye in the same situation it's almost impossible to see any orange


----------



## Benny89

Finally in stock in Poland. Ordered two of them just now. I will have them on Monday! Very little time to test before Christmas but first impressions will be most important!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Finally in stock in Poland. Ordered two of them just now. I will have them on Monday! Very little time to test before Christmas but first impressions will be most important!


Awesome! I will be looking forward to reading your reactions and opinions.


----------



## Me Boosta

If anybody here is suffering from Baclight Bleed. Try inserting a thin credit in between the bezel and panel.

Like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GDepbvHJIE

It's worth a shot since you're not going to void the warranty or anything.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelicabyss*
> 
> ): Turns out the glow is pretty ehh and the blb is orange in dark areas.


no offense, but that looks pretty bad. There is no way I would keep that...


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> no offense, but that looks pretty bad. There is no way I would keep that...


Is that just the camera he is using making it appear as orange?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelicabyss*
> 
> ): Turns out the glow is pretty ehh and the blb is orange in dark areas.



Sorry I couldn't help myself...


----------



## angelicabyss

Like I said before I literally tweaked the angle and settings to get it to look that bad. Lol if you guys think it's worth the return lemme know


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelicabyss*
> 
> Like I said before I literally tweaked the angle and settings to get it to look that bad. Lol if you guys think it's worth the return lemme know


Take a picture with some light in the room and from where you usually sit at when using your pc.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelicabyss*
> 
> Like I said before I literally tweaked the angle and settings to get it to look that bad. Lol if you guys think it's worth the return lemme know


If you SEE with YOUR OWN EYES that glow is orange, not silver/white- than I would return. However if camera makes it look orange- that is just camera. Poor cameras do that.


----------



## angelicabyss

Photos are all screenshots of videos taken from an IPhone 6s plus







[/URL]


----------



## angelicabyss




----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelicabyss*


Now that is a badass picture.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelicabyss*
> 
> Photos are all screenshots of videos taken from an IPhone 6s plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


That is all IPS glow. Perfectly normal. The camera you use is making it look a whole lot worse then it is.

I've had IPS glow where is was very bright and it would make the bottom right corner on my games I played look washed out. Now the second one I got didn't have that problem, even though they all have IPS glow, the second one didn't come through at all. So it definitely varies from monitor to monitor. Those were both PG279Q's though, I haven't gotten to see a XB271HU in person yet.

The most important question I would ask myself is if there are areas on the monitor that are distracting you from enjoying your gaming or anything really then send it back.

Also wanted to add if my last pg279q didn't have that dead pixel I would of maybe kept it. The yellow tint doesn't bother me since it doesn't show up in gaming. Also is something I have to look for, I guess it's because i'm used to TN so it wasn't a big deal for me, but for other users on here who have used IPS monitors for quite some time, I'm going to respect their judgement move on to the next if they say I can get way better.


----------



## Ryzone

*Sigh*

So bored watching the amazon order page like a hawk. I hope they get more stock in soon. Also whats up with the PG279Q's? I haven't seen them in stock at amazon or newegg in over two weeks now.


----------



## CallsignVega

5x1 didn't work out as I had hoped. SLI doesn't work properly with monitors plugged into more than one card in 5x1 in most games, so will drop down to 3x1. Will have a couple good samples for sale in the sale section.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 5x1 didn't work out as I had hoped. SLI doesn't work properly with monitors plugged into more than one card in 5x1 in most games, so will drop down to 3x1. Will have a couple good samples for sale in the sale section.


:S damn i m italian otherwise i bought 1


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 5x1 didn't work out as I had hoped. SLI doesn't work properly with monitors plugged into more than one card in 5x1 in most games, so will drop down to 3x1. Will have a couple good samples for sale in the sale section.


Hey Vega,

I will definitely buy one. It has no BLB correct? Would be awesome.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> LOL, crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only question if refresh rate synchronization will be needed. Imagine a game running 100FPS on a 100 000Hz display... Will be there micro stuttering ?


Read my response to his original post here. That number is a deceiving, and does not refer to the screen's refresh rate, but the actual pixel refresh rate.

Also, micro-stuttering is almost always going to depend on the specific game, and what its minimum framerates average out to. You could have a screen with an actual refresh rate of 60,000Hz (or 60,000 frames displayed per second ;p), and if the frametime (which is the usual culprit for micro-stuttering) in a game drops into the single digits while loading assets, higher refresh rates aren't going to help anything.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Read my response to his original post here. That number is a deceiving, and does not refer to the screen's refresh rate, but the actual pixel refresh rate.
> 
> Also, micro-stuttering is almost always going to depend on the specific game, and what its minimum framerates average out to. You could have a screen with an actual refresh rate of 60,000Hz (or 60,000 frames displayed per second ;p), and if the frametime (which is the usual culprit for micro-stuttering) in a game drops into the single digits while loading assets, higher refresh rates aren't going to help anything.


Ah, I see, then we need g-sync...

Sure, microstuttering can be caused by engine of course - lot of games are badly optimized but also always if monitor refresh rate is not sync with game FPS. If you have lower FPS there is always microstuttering. If someone is not able no notice he should visit a doctor







At the other hand if you have higher FPS then you will notice tearing - again doctor visit if you can't see it. So we will still need a g-sync until game can ran at least 1000FPS so our eye will not be able to notice


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Finally in stock in Poland. Ordered two of them just now. I will have them on Monday! Very little time to test before Christmas but first impressions will be most important!


Really hope one will be mine







Fingers crossed....


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Ah, I see, then we need g-sync...
> 
> Sure, microstuttering can be caused by engine of course - lot of games are badly optimized but also always if monitor refresh rate is not sync with game FPS. If you have lower FPS there is always microstuttering. If someone is not able no notice he should visit a doctor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the other hand if you have higher FPS then you will notice tearing - again doctor visit if you can't see it. So we will still need a g-sync until game can ran at least 1000FPS so our eye will not be able to notice


Yes, micro-stuttering is mostly due to a wildly fluctuating frametime (spikes from high to low at a constant interval. Well actually, low to high; higher frametimes are bad, low are good), and the main reason things stutter or halt when assets are being loaded, is because that's when frametimes are at their highest/worst. As you said, some games are better than others at keeping a more consistent frametime, which results in less perceived micro-stutter, especially if your rig can keep the framerate itself in the higher digits at all times.

Also, with G-Sync, we must remember that not only does it fall back to vsync when the framerate exceeds the native refresh of the display (say, CSGO running at 300 fps on a 144Hz display; one of the reasons it's recommended to cap games to something like 135 fps), but it also reverts to vsync when it drops below the adaptive refresh rate range of G-Sync itself, if even only for a split second.

This results in the common issues introduced by double-buffer vsync (Nvidia's vsync solution that is paired with G-Sync does not appear to be triple buffered), which in turn increases the length of the perceived stutter/halts during asset loads. You can diminish this by turning vsync off with G-Sync enabled in the control panel, but then you'll get a split second of screen tearing when these loading instances occur.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Yes, micro-stuttering is mostly due to a wildly fluctuating frametime (spikes from high to low at a constant interval), and the main reason things stutter or halt when assets are being loaded, is because that's when frametimes are at their lowest. As you said, some games are better than others at keeping a more consistent frametime, which results in less perceived micro-stutter, especially if your rig can keep the framerate in the higher digits at all times.
> 
> Also, with G-Sync, we must remember that not only does it fall back to vsync when the framerate exceeds the native refresh of the display (say, CSGO running at 300 fps on a 144Hz display; one of the reasons it's recommended to cap games to something like 135 fps), but it also reverts to vsync when it drops below the adaptive refresh rate range of G-Sync itself, if even only for a split second.
> 
> This results in the common issues introduced by double-buffer vsync (Nvidia's vsync solution that is paired with G-Sync does not appear to be triple buffered), which in turn increases the length of the perceived stutter/halts during asset loads. You can diminish this by turning vsync off with G-Sync enabled in the control panel, but then you'll get a split second of screen tearing when these loading instances occur.


Yes, that's right but you can also cap your FPS in a 3rd program so it will never exceed max. monitor refresh rate. Of course bottom limit can't be avoided but who the hell would want to play below 30FPS on a 144Hz screen? No thanks







So I don't care about upper bund at all. So I have g-sync enabled, v-sync disabled and cap set to 160FPS and I'm good to go









But still the main reason for microstuttering is FPS not sync with refresh rate. People should realize this.


----------



## mikesgt

Has anyone noticed that it takes the Acer store several days before they ship an order? Maybe I am being overly impatient, and am used to instant turnaround from Newegg and Amazon shipping, but come on.. how long does it take to process an order?


----------



## cookieboya

Would it be worth upgrading to 980 Ti FROM 770 or should i wait, for this monitor ofc. can't get 144hz with 1440p on 770.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, that's right but you can also cap your FPS in a 3rd program so it will never exceed max. monitor refresh rate. Of course bottom limit can't be avoided but who the hell would want to play below 30FPS on a 144Hz screen? No thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I don't care about upper bund at all. So I have g-sync enabled, v-sync disabled and cap set to 160FPS and I'm good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still the main reason for microstuttering is FPS not sync with refresh rate. People should realize this.


Yeah, I'm currently at 144Hz G-Sync w/vsync disabled, and a 135 cap via RTSS. With games that have internal frame caps (like source engine), I set it there. I did try 165Hz briefly, but seeing as I personally have a hard time distinguishing any appreciable difference in the range of 85-144 fps (G-sync is amazing in this range), I'm leaving it at 144Hz for now. Anyway, I have a much easier time sustaining frames nearer 135 fps when compared to 160 fps in newer games.

As for micro-stuttering, there are so many factors involved, it's often to difficult to define a single source for all instances. Needless to say, the higher average framerate your rig can sustain on a well coded game, the better


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboya*
> 
> Would it be worth upgrading to 980 Ti FROM 770 or should i wait, for this monitor ofc. can't get 144hz with 1440p on 770.


770 not enough for 1440 high frames but that is what gsync is for but you are also very limited on vram for 1440p if you dont have 4gb 770


----------



## cookieboya

yep.. got the monitor 2 days ago and i struggled for two days before i found this forum and this topic xd... should i upgrade to 980ti?


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Has anyone noticed that it takes the Acer store several days before they ship an order? Maybe I am being overly impatient, and am used to instant turnaround from Newegg and Amazon shipping, but come on.. how long does it take to process an order?


Not being impatient like i want when i order. Instock should be mean in stock but acer is known to except orders before they actually have them ready. Same with amazon both i ordered next day shipping the first didnt go out till 3 days later the 2nd took 2 days to ship.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboya*
> 
> yep.. got the monitor 2 days ago and i struggled for two days before i found this forum and this topic xd... should i upgrade to 980ti?


If you want to take full advantage of your new monitor and you have the budget, then yes. The 770 is what I upgraded from too. You'll be able to hit 144/165 frames with the 770 in older games, like source engine, but that's about it. That said, you're still not going to hit the max refresh rate at all times with a single 980 Ti in newer games, but it is the optimal card for a 1440p res.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboya*
> 
> yep.. got the monitor 2 days ago and i struggled for two days before i found this forum and this topic xd... should i upgrade to 980ti?


980 ti would be huge upgrade prob roughly almost 3 times speed of what you got and then throw in overclocking.


----------



## cookieboya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> 980 ti would be huge upgrade prob roughly almost 3 times speed of what you got and then throw in overclocking.


Is my i5 4670k OC'd to 4.4ghz good to go with 980ti? if yes then i think i m gonna try to grab one from winter sale's ^^


----------



## Stigmatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Has anyone noticed that it takes the Acer store several days before they ship an order? Maybe I am being overly impatient, and am used to instant turnaround from Newegg and Amazon shipping, but come on.. how long does it take to process an order?


What i hate about this is they charge you a ton of money for one day shipping, and they end up shipping it 5 days later....thats ripping people off. We should ABSOLUTELY get refunded if they do not accomplish that.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> What i hate about this is they charge you a ton of money for one day shipping, and they end up shipping it 5 days later....thats ripping people off. We should ABSOLUTELY get refunded if they do not accomplish that.


Oh man, couldn't agree more... I paid for the 1 day shipping, and it has not been shipped yet... that is straight up bs.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Oh man, couldn't agree more... I paid for the 1 day shipping, and it has not been shipped yet... that is straight up bs.


Yeah, that's bull. 1 day should move you to the front of the line. Why pay a premium for something if they aren't going to get it out the same day. Meanwhile, I'm over here waiting for my ground order to ship...


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboya*
> 
> Is my i5 4670k OC'd to 4.4ghz good to go with 980ti? if yes then i think i m gonna try to grab one from winter sale's ^^


I don't have a 980 ti but I do have an i5 4690k OC'd. Pretty sure it will work great with a 980 ti.









Edit: Just noticed you said i5 4670K; however, it still should be fine.


----------



## ninjurai

Should work great. I still have an i5-3570k paired with my 980ti and works like a charm.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Really hope one will be mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed....


Ordered one from x-kom too. I might have it tomorrow







I hope it won't be such a mess as Asus...


----------



## Me Boosta

Guys, big update on my situation. I've been waiting for ages for Newegg to get the XB271HU since i didn't want to pay tax. I've waited 4 months already, and i was going to wait even longer because i'm patient.

HOWEVER, something changed all my plans. Newegg is currently selling the XB270HU for $566 with a promo code. And considering that the newer models of this come with 165 Hz overclock too, the only difference between this and the XB271HU is only the better design and HDMI port. I honestly don't think that is worth $240.

So i took a leap of faith, and ordered the XB270HU. If there are any issues with it, I can just return it. But it seems that the latest batches have much better QC. With the $240 i save, i can just get a 43 inch LED TV with HDMI if i ever want to play a console. The design doesn't really bother me that much. A better design is not worth $240.

What do you guys think of my decision?


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Guys, big update on my situation. I've been waiting for ages for Newegg to get the XB271HU since i didn't want to pay tax. I've waited 4 months already, and i was going to wait even longer because i'm patient.
> 
> HOWEVER, something changed all my plans. Newegg is currently selling the XB270HU for $566 with a promo code. And considering that the newer models of this come with 165 Hz overclock too, the only difference between this and the XB271HU is only the better design and HDMI port. I honestly don't think that is worth $240.
> 
> So i took a leap of faith, and ordered the XB270HU. If there are any issues with it, I can just return it. But it seems that the latest batches have much better QC. With the $240 i save, i can just get a 43 inch LED TV with HDMI if i ever want to play a console. The design doesn't really bother me that much. A better design is not worth $240.
> 
> What do you guys think of my decision?


Whatever makes you happy! I need the additional HDMI port and personally hate bezels so I went with the XB271HU -- but thats just me!


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Guys, big update on my situation. I've been waiting for ages for Newegg to get the XB271HU since i didn't want to pay tax. I've waited 4 months already, and i was going to wait even longer because i'm patient.
> 
> HOWEVER, something changed all my plans. Newegg is currently selling the XB270HU for $566 with a promo code. And considering that the newer models of this come with 165 Hz overclock too, the only difference between this and the XB271HU is only the better design and HDMI port. I honestly don't think that is worth $240.
> 
> So i took a leap of faith, and ordered the XB270HU. If there are any issues with it, I can just return it. But it seems that the latest batches have much better QC. With the $240 i save, i can just get a 43 inch LED TV with HDMI if i ever want to play a console. The design doesn't really bother me that much. A better design is not worth $240.
> 
> What do you guys think of my decision?


I think that's probably a pretty good deal. For me, I play console and PC right next to each other and having the HDMI port was a big part of my decision. I am also not a fan of the glossy bezels. As long as you get a good panel, I'm sure you will be happy.

On a different topic, can anyone recommend a good dual arm mount that attaches to a desk? I'll have this and my 24" BenQ XL2420T to go on it.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Whatever makes you happy! I need the additional HDMI port and personally hate bezels so I went with the XB271HU -- but thats just me!


I had just ordered a new tv this week for $220. So I'll plug in any future consoles to that. It's not like consoles can take advantage of 144 Hz or GSync. Just don't think the better design is worth $240.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I think that's probably a pretty good deal. For me, I play console and PC right next to each other and having the HDMI port was a big part of my decision. I am also not a fan of the glossy bezels. As long as you get a good panel, I'm sure you will be happy.
> 
> On a different topic, can anyone recommend a good dual arm mount that attaches to a desk? I'll have this and my 24" BenQ XL2420T to go on it.


In fact, I had just ordered a TV this Sunday. 43" 1080p LG for $220. So I'll plug in any future consoles to that. In fact, consoles would look better on that TV because they won't output 1440p, so there's no weird scaling. Sure, there will be about 20-30 ms of input lag, but I honestly won't be playing any competitive games on consoles.


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> In fact, I had just ordered a TV this Sunday. 43" 1080p LG for $220. So I'll plug in any future consoles to that. In fact, consoles would look better on that TV because they won't output 1440p, so there's no weird scaling. Sure, there will be about 20-30 ms of input lag, but I honestly won't be playing any competitive games on consoles.


Well if you get a good 270HU panel, sounds like you will be pretty pleased


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Well if you get a good 270HU panel, sounds like you will be pretty pleased


That's what I'm hoping for. Fingers Crossed.

I almost pulled the trigger on the XB271HU yesterday on the Acer Store with the 10% off coupon. So glad i didn't.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> 11 in stock on amazon, id almost rather wait until it is sold by amazon themselves due to prime as well as their return policy etc.


The few that are up there are selling them with some sort of return policy. Just make sure you return it shortly after receiving it if it's bunk


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> The few that are up there are selling them with some sort of return policy. Just make sure you return it shortly after receiving it if it's bunk


My fear is that they will try to hit us with a restocking fee.....


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> Ordered one from x-kom too. I might have it tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it won't be such a mess as Asus...


On site X-kom stated that if you order now you will receive it on Monday. But maybe they meant only courier? I choose to pick up personally in Wrocław so....that would be sick to get them for weekend to test









We shall see tomorrow







.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboya*
> 
> Is my i5 4670k OC'd to 4.4ghz good to go with 980ti? if yes then i think i m gonna try to grab one from winter sale's ^^


where do you see the sale? or are you talking about coming up?


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> My fear is that they will try to hit us with a restocking fee.....


The ones i've seen only have that if the product isn't defective (amazon)...I would say it has dead pixels, panel isn't on right...BLB. yeah?


----------



## fxsoap

Anyone mind telling me what programs you used to test your monitors for Dead pixels/BLB besides the naked eye?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelicabyss*


I have that wallpaper too


----------



## C3321J6

Me 3 haven't found better wallpaper to show of these screens
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboya*
> 
> Is my i5 4670k OC'd to 4.4ghz good to go with 980ti? if yes then i think i m gonna try to grab one from winter sale's ^^


Thats CPU is perfectly fine for that GPU you wont have any bottleneck even at stock.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Me 3 haven't found better wallpaper to show of these screens
> Thats CPU is perfectly fine for that GPU you wont have any bottleneck even at stock.


Not true.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ_5p9wd2dk
The 6700K gets even better results:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDo-j00vUtw


----------



## KoopaTroopaXo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Guys, big update on my situation. I've been waiting for ages for Newegg to get the XB271HU since i didn't want to pay tax. I've waited 4 months already, and i was going to wait even longer because i'm patient.
> 
> HOWEVER, something changed all my plans. Newegg is currently selling the XB270HU for $566 with a promo code. And considering that the newer models of this come with 165 Hz overclock too, the only difference between this and the XB271HU is only the better design and HDMI port. I honestly don't think that is worth $240.
> 
> So i took a leap of faith, and ordered the XB270HU. If there are any issues with it, I can just return it. But it seems that the latest batches have much better QC. With the $240 i save, i can just get a 43 inch LED TV with HDMI if i ever want to play a console. The design doesn't really bother me that much. A better design is not worth $240.
> 
> What do you guys think of my decision?


Yeah, that's a pretty good deal. If I didn't already pulled the trigger on the Acer Store yesterday, I would snagged the Newegg offer immediately. Since I live in Oregon (no tax), the difference for between the XB270HU and XB271HU was about 173$. Probably still not worth it for an HDMI and slim bezel, but what's done is done. Hopefully you enjoy the screen!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopaXo*
> 
> Yeah, that's a pretty good deal. If I didn't already pulled the trigger on the Acer Store yesterday, I would snagged the Newegg offer immediately. Since I live in Oregon (no tax), the difference for between the XB270HU and XB271HU was about 173$. Probably still not worth it for an HDMI and slim bezel, but what's done is done. Hopefully you enjoy the screen!


well I ordered one yesterday too, and it is still in processing for some stupid reason. So I bet you can call and cancel it if you wanted to


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Not true.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ_5p9wd2dk
> The 6700K gets even better results:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDo-j00vUtw


This isnt about what CPU is better its about whether or not his CPU will bottleneck a 980 ti
None of those videos show off CPU/GPU utilization.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> This isnt about what CPU is better its about whether or not his CPU will bottleneck a 980 ti
> None of those videos show off CPU/GPU utilization.


I agree, his CPU should be more than adequate to handle a 980 ti


----------



## C3321J6

even in SLI with only 16 lanes 2 980 ti would be fine with that CPU


----------



## coss79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I think that's probably a pretty good deal. For me, I play console and PC right next to each other and having the HDMI port was a big part of my decision. I am also not a fan of the glossy bezels. As long as you get a good panel, I'm sure you will be happy.
> 
> On a different topic, can anyone recommend a good dual arm mount that attaches to a desk? I'll have this and my 24" BenQ XL2420T to go on it.


I am using a single arm from Multibracket (VESA Gas Lift Arm Single) for my current monitor (soon a XB271HU). It's really nice and a few of my friends who has dual monitor setup are using their products aswell with great result. Here are the dual arm product: http://www.multibrackets.com/7181.shtml)

I am not sure if they deliver outside of EU tough.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopaXo*
> 
> Yeah, that's a pretty good deal. If I didn't already pulled the trigger on the Acer Store yesterday, I would snagged the Newegg offer immediately. Since I live in Oregon (no tax), the difference for between the XB270HU and XB271HU was about 173$. Probably still not worth it for an HDMI and slim bezel, but what's done is done. Hopefully you enjoy the screen!


The Acer store charged me tax, so even with the 10% off coupon, it came to $795 with shipping.

Fingers crossed so that i can get a good panel. Hopefully, you get a good one too.


----------



## KoopaTroopaXo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> well I ordered one yesterday too, and it is still in processing for some stupid reason. So I bet you can call and cancel it if you wanted to


I'm debating it. But the Predator just looks SO darn good. UGH I can't decide!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoopaTroopaXo*
> 
> I'm debating it. But the Predator just looks SO darn good. UGH I can't decide!


I wouldn't want buyers remorse, you are going to have his monitor for a really long time. I would just stick with the predator


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I wouldn't want buyers remorse, you are going to have his monitor for a really long time. I would just stick with the predator


That is true, if the products were different. But in this case, there is literally no difference in image quality of the panels. The extra $170 is just for a better design.


----------



## Benny89

Can someone recommend me a good black VESA stand would be able to hold one monitor in normal mode (27") and second monitor in potrait (Pivot) mode? Never used one so recommendation would be cool.

Must be standing one. Thank you very much!


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coss79*
> 
> I am using a single arm from Multibracket (VESA Gas Lift Arm Single) for my current monitor (soon a XB271HU). It's really nice and a few of my friends who has dual monitor setup are using their products aswell with great result. Here are the dual arm product: http://www.multibrackets.com/7181.shtml)
> 
> I am not sure if they deliver outside of EU tough.


Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> That is true, if the products were different. But in this case, there is literally no difference in image quality of the panels. The extra $170 is just for a better design.


money well spent imo, but to each his own


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Can someone recommend me a good black VESA stand would be able to hold one monitor in normal mode (27") and second monitor in potrait (Pivot) mode? Never used one so recommendation would be cool.
> 
> Must be standing one. Thank you very much!


Ergotech makes the best multi-monitor stands. Here you go http://ergotechgroup.com/100-series-stands.html

Hope you score two great monitors!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> If you want to take full advantage of your new monitor and you have the budget, then yes. The 770 is what I upgraded from too. You'll be able to hit 144/165 frames with the 770 in older games, like source engine, but that's about it. That said, you're still not going to hit the max refresh rate at all times with a single 980 Ti in newer games, but it is the optimal card for a 1440p res.


I agree, actually the 980Ti is sweet spot for 1440p - until Pascal is released of course








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboya*
> 
> Is my i5 4670k OC'd to 4.4ghz good to go with 980ti? if yes then i think i m gonna try to grab one from winter sale's ^^


Definitely, I have i7 4790K but i5 4670K perform the same in games. Only advantage is HT but this if no benefit in many games








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> Ordered one from x-kom too. I might have it tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it won't be such a mess as Asus...


Heh, fingers crossed. Report as soon as possible. Benny, what the hack you have them on Monday ???








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> This isnt about what CPU is better its about whether or not his CPU will bottleneck a 980 ti
> None of those videos show off CPU/GPU utilization.


Well the only game I know of where CPU is limiting GPU is GTA5 in the city :-D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Ergotech makes the best multi-monitor stands. Here you go http://ergotechgroup.com/100-series-stands.html
> 
> Hope you score two great monitors!


I hope too because then one will be mine







Of course if Benny don't change his mind to keep both


----------



## PCMSTRACE

should have mine delivered tomorrow , probably first and only person in belgium to have 1


----------



## Mtzz

What does this mean "Color Mode: User 100/100/100" and where do i change that?

Thanks,


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtzz*
> 
> What does this mean "Color Mode: User 100/100/100" and where do i change that?
> 
> Thanks,


Go to input, press down to be on the second option, go to Colour Temp, Press Right, and you should be able to select user. Press right again, and you'll get the RGB values you can change.


----------



## Mtzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> Go to input, press down to be on the second option, go to Colour Temp, Press Right, and you should be able to select user. Press right again, and you'll get the RGB values you can change.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Cheesel

TFTCentral still doesn't even have a unit for testing yet, per their Twitter. I thought they would have at least received the right monitor by now.


----------



## zerocool23

Ordered an XB271HU from the Acer store on Wednesday with next day shipping, but it's still "processing". Hopefully it will ship tomorrow


----------



## KickAssCop

Any new calibration available yet?


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Any new calibration available yet?


Nothing official yet. Have you tried the ICC for the XB270HU and a users RGB settings from here yet? Thats what I've been rolling with. At least untill TFT get a screen.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I agree, actually the 980Ti is sweet spot for 1440p - until Pascal is released of course


Urg, don't remind me, I just got this thing. No seriously though, I'm looking forward to the performance increases Pascal brings as well. While part of me hopes it isn't worth upgrading to immediately, the other part of me hopes it smashes Maxwell into the ground. I'm conflicted


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> @cookieboya,
> Urg, don't remind me, I just got this thing. No seriously though, I'm looking forward to the performance increases Pascal brings as well. While part of me hopes it isn't worth upgrading to immediately, the other part of me hopes it smashes Maxwell into the ground. I'm conflicted


isn't pascal in Q4 2016?


----------



## enkur

anyone know what specifically does the "Game Mode On" do?


----------



## ninjurai

Just got an email saying mine shipped from Acer. Coming from Texas and I should have it Tuesday. Will report back when I receive it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Urg, don't remind me, I just got this thing. No seriously though, I'm looking forward to the performance increases Pascal brings as well. While part of me hopes it isn't worth upgrading to immediately, the other part of me hopes it smashes Maxwell into the ground. I'm conflicted


Hehe, same!







I have a feeling it will be not so hot, but maybe I'm wrong








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> isn't pascal like Q4 2016?


Yes, for consumers. Top high end chips should be available sooner but I don't want to see that price


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Nothing official yet. Have you tried the ICC for the XB270HU and a users RGB settings from here yet? Thats what I've been rolling with. At least untill TFT get a screen.


Tried the calibration posted here. It makes my monitor have yellow lines/ghosting of text when scrolling on hard forum.


----------



## neonash67

After 3 badly bleeding pg279q's i went and bought a xb271hu first small batch in aus and it has 0 bleed very happy



Few things to note

The glow on the bottom right and bottom left are different in color left is a light silver and right is a heavy grey
Not a fan of the stand
Default calibration seems a bit more washed out


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> After 3 badly bleeding pg279q's i went and bought a xb271hu first small batch in aus and it has 0 bleed very happy
> 
> 
> 
> Few things to note
> 
> The glow on the bottom right and bottom left are different in color left is a light silver and right is a heavy grey
> Not a fan of the stand
> Default calibration seems a bit more washed out


WOW, incredible! Yes, the glow is like you said. Also the glow at left side is much less visible than on right side. I think it has something to do with pixel orientation. If you move your head by exactly one monitor length from the centre to the right you would see that the glow in the right bottom corner is exactly the same as if you would look at the left bottom corner from the center position - so it will change from heavy gray to light gray. And it works like that from other side as well.

So yeah, this is part of technology and can't be avoided. I'm perfectly fine with that. But there is one big difference we were observing here. Some panels (including my 2 former PG's) presented an orange/brownish glow which is obviously a defect and such panels should be returned. The glow must be in gray - left side is lighter gray and right heavier gray as neonash67 mentioned....


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> Default calibration seems a bit more washed out


Yeah, I was going to ask about that. Does anyone here have a calibrator and checked how well the monitor is calibrated?
The XB270HU wasn't calibrated too well when compared to the MG279Q or even just the MG278Q.


----------



## neonash67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> WOW, incredible! Yes, the glow is like you said. Also the glow at left side is much less visible than on right side. I think it has something to do with pixel orientation. If you move your head by exactly one monitor length from the centre to the right you would see that the glow in the right bottom corner is exactly the same as if you would look at the left bottom corner from the center position - so it will change from heavy gray to light gray. And it works like that from other side as well.
> 
> So yeah, this is part of technology and can't be avoided. I'm perfectly fine with that. But there is one big difference we were observing here. Some panels (including my 2 former PG's) presented an orange/brownish glow which is obviously a defect and such panels should be returned. The glow must be in gray - left side is lighter gray and right heavier gray as neonash67 mentioned....


Yep if i stand to the right of the monitor its all light silver if i stand to the left of the monitor its all heavy grey

My first September pg had orange glow the other 2 had this grey glow but was stained by the blb

Anyway very happy with this decision to try the acer and its also $150 cheaper then the pg in aus


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> This isnt about what CPU is better its about whether or not his CPU will bottleneck a 980 ti
> None of those videos show off CPU/GPU utilization.


Did you even watch the video? They're using an OCd Titan X, which is pretty much just a 980 Ti.
Anyway, you're wrong, go watch the video. The 4670K (which is clocked 100MHz lower than the 4690K even) is clearly holding the 980 Ti back.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> I was going to ask about that. Does anyone here have a calibrator and checked how well the monitor is calibrated?


I snagged one from Amazon, 3rd party Beach Audio. Said it would arrive 12/22-12/28 but it arrives today, that's free 2 day shipping for some reason.

I'll post pics when I unbox it, but does anyone have any suggestions on what to use to calibrate this/check for DP/BLB?


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> I snagged one from Amazon, 3rd party Beach Audio. Said it would arrive 12/22-12/28 but it arrives today, that's free 2 day shipping for some reason.
> 
> I'll post pics when I unbox it, but does anyone have any suggestions on what to use to calibrate this/check for DP/BLB?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Your best bet is to get your own display calibrator, coupled with this 3rd party calibration software. Using the software that comes with it is not advised.
> 
> Also keep in mind that this will only be applied in desktop mode; most games overwrite the ICC profile upon launching. I read that there's a way to use an ICC profile while running full-screen applications with AMD GPUs, but I'm not sure.
> There are programs that keep your ICC profile even after launching a full-screen application, but their compatibility is limited.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*


Wow that's intense. I didn't realize it would require physical hardware to help out. :/


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> Yep if i stand to the right of the monitor its all light silver if i stand to the left of the monitor its all heavy grey
> 
> My first September pg had orange glow the other 2 had this grey glow but was stained by the blb
> 
> Anyway very happy with this decision to try the acer and its also $150 cheaper then the pg in aus


Yep, I don't know why some suffer from orange glow. In any case it's incredibly distracting. The oher two you had was October panel? Because 2 of mine were September and besides this orange glow they had very bad uniformity with brownish tint at the top 1/3 of the screen. It was horrible.

This 3rd October unit is much better but there is still some tinting at the left side. However I had some ugly bleed spots but I was able to minimize it by using piece of paper. But it looks bad, I will return it for 90%.

Btw, that stand, it is really so bad in comparison with Asus ?


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Did you even watch the video? They're using an OCd Titan X, which is pretty much just a 980 Ti.
> Anyway, you're wrong, go watch the video. The 4670K (which is clocked 100MHz lower than the 4690K even) is clearly holding the 980 Ti back.


You are comparing to a CPU with multithreading so yes that will run better especially with games engines that take advantage of multithreading like most games in your comparison videos.
As long as GPU is at 90-99% you are perfectly fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Btw, that stand, it is really so bad in comparison with Asus ?


Yea IMO the asus def better but acer isn't bad and if you don't like the red you could pick up some plasti dip and change color


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> You are comparing to a CPU with multithreading so yes that will run better especially with games engines that take advantage of multithreading like most games in your comparison videos.
> As long as GPU is at 90-99% you are perfectly fine
> Yea IMO the asus def better but acer isn't bad and if you don't like the red you could pick up some plasti dip and change color


Well I do like red so I shouldn't have problem with that. The only thing I don't like too much is the size. Seems it's 4cm longer than Asus and I have small table







But image quality is what matters here... Need to see it in person


----------



## C3321J6

Anyone have issues when returning these to amazon?
Both times I returned I had to call because days after they received my items i never got refund and status was still on * Your refund will be processed when we receive your item. *
When i called they couldn't locate my returns but the tracking/signature proved they received my items.

I think someone at amazon is stealing them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well I do like red so I shouldn't have problem with that. The only thing I don't like too much is the size. Seems it's 4cm longer than Asus and I have small table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But image quality is what matters here... Need to see it in person


Yea thats what i didnt like was the size and didnt relized till i got the asus. I was like wow this is so much better.
But yea all that matter is the picture,
I honestly like the acer better with IQ it had more settings to fine tune the picture apposed to asus very limited OSD. Out of the box the first acer looked better than the 2nd one i got and didn't like the asus at all.

But that's not to say i didn't finally get asus close to what i wanted with the help of another ICC and nvidia digital vibrant option.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> You are comparing to a CPU with multithreading so yes that will run better especially with games engines that take advantage of multithreading like most games in your comparison videos.


The 6600K gets even better FPS, and the performance improves even further if you OC it. The same applies to the 4670K.
So saying that a game isn't held back by a stock 4670K, even though it's actually held back by an OCed 6600K, which gets 20FPS more, is just plain wrong.


----------



## misiak

Yep, maybe I will have to buy a bigger table









Well, I think Asus has the same OSD calibration settings as Acer. Why are you setting digital vibrance in NVCP ? You can do it in OSD, just switch to scenery mode. Those modes are useless. In scenery you can calibrate it on your own....


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> The 6600K gets even better FPS, and the performance improves even further if you OC it. The same applies to the 4670K.
> So saying that a game isn't held back by a stock 4670K, even though it's actually held back by an OCed 6600K, which gets 20FPS more, is just plain wrong.


Not to sound like an ass but you seriously you need to get a clue about bottleneck about im done arguing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yep, maybe I will have to buy a bigger table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think Asus has the same OSD calibration settings as Acer. Why are you setting digital vibrance in NVCP ? You can do it in OSD, just switch to scenery mode. Those modes are useless. In scenery you can calibrate it on your own....


Only preset i liked is racing and its locked out for what ever stupid reason.
I tried to fine tune all to match but couldn't.
Also the asus lacks gamma setting out of the box the acer didn't need but found the asus too bright but again this could prob differ panel to panel like the 2 acer I got.
When you get the acer you will see how limited the asus was in comparison.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Not to sound like an ass but you seriously you need to get a clue about bottleneck about im done arguing.
> Only preset i liked is racing and its locked out for what ever stupid reason.
> I tried to fine tune all to match but couldn't.
> Also the asus lacks gamma setting out of the box the acer didn't need but found the asus too bright but again this could prob differ panel to panel like the 2 acer I got.
> When you get the acer you will see how limited the asus was in comparison.


Yes, it's locked in Racing but why do you prefer it so much ? It's only about calibration right ? It is not like you have faster response time or anything. So theoretically you should be able to make the screen look the same in scenery mode as well. Or it's not possible ?

Gamma on my 3rd is pretty good out of the box. 2.2 at 48% but it's off at 25% and 10% - no way I can align all to 2.2. Does Acer have gama setting build into OSD ??? But as you said it differs between panels. My both September panels were way too bright.

What problems did you have with both Acers ? Sorry if you already mentioned it somewhere.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Anyone have issues when returning these to amazon?
> Both times I returned I had to call because days after they received my items i never got refund and status was still on * Your refund will be processed when we receive your item. *
> When i called they couldn't locate my returns but the tracking/signature proved they received my items.
> 
> I think someone at amazon is stealing them.


Did you get a tracking number or signature from the UPS when they pick up your package (assuming that's what you chose)? I didn't for some reason. Hope I don't have to go through the hassle of calling and arguing with them about lost package.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Not to sound like an ass but you seriously you need to get a clue about bottleneck about im done arguing.


Any component that holds back another component is a component that bottlenecks. If you're going to argue the semantics of bottlenecking then we might as well just use another term entirely, it really doesn't matter what you call it.

The fact of the matter is that an OCed 4670K gets even more FPS--so, telling the guy that it's fine at stock isn't really helping, especially since he's probably shooting for 144FPS, since this is a thread about 144Hz monitors.
What's more, a better CPU would get _even_ _better_ FPS. It holds the 980 Ti back, there's no two ways about it.


----------



## Drome

Think I'm finally gonna get a high Hz monitor with this one since chances seem really good to get a decent one. However, I have a desk where my current 23" monitor is a bit too close to me, the length of my arm away. I think a 27" monitor will be too close, especially since it seems like this stand has the monitor quite far out from the back. Any suggestions for a good replacement stand that miximizes my distance to the monitor?


----------



## Noshuru

I just got a cheap 30€ monitor arm and I have no complaints. It was really highly rated on Amazon, too.


----------



## PCMSTRACE

delivered 10min ago


----------



## KickAssCop

Run it and let us know what's up. Post calibration as well.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> delivered 10min ago


Nice!
What version/month is it?


----------



## PCMSTRACE

havent opened it yet , still enjoying the moment









on the label it says october 2015 , the delivery guy was almost a kid and gave me an approving look

together with this screen ive ordered the acer predator G6-710 desktop , right now i have nothing to properly connect the screen


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Just a heads up using the XB270HU TFT ICC and looking even better just remember you dont just set the profile you also need to enable the profiles gamma correction under the advanced tab.
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install
> 
> Also if you are like me and like punchier colors and used nvidia digital vibrance don't bother use the monitors saturation setting instead it looks better i set mine to 110.


just to be certain, you used this profile?
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/icc_profiles/acer_xb270hu.icc


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> havent opened it yet , still enjoying the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the label it says october 2015 , the delivery guy was almost a kid and gave me an approving look
> 
> together with this screen ive ordered the acer predator G6-710 desktop , right now i have nothing to properly connect the screen


You've got a PC master race flair and you go and buy a pre-build desktop? That's a bit of contradiction right there.


----------



## PCMSTRACE

yeah i know but it is what it is , not going in a discussion over this


----------



## EmCom

Got the second one and its no better. I'm officially giving up and either keeping one or sending both back. I think this is 50% psychological... i just cant enjoy these knowing that the lower right corner is always bad on black backgrounds. Also it looks good if you look it at an angle say.. from where my mouse it, but thats hardly an erconomic position. I'm starting to laugh at myself for not accepting these, but the price makes it worse. These dont even have any dead pixels or dust and the colors look very nice.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



New one with Auto settings. This should look similar on all corners imo

New on the left

Very hard to take a shot



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Should i go back to my less than 2 week old Benq 144hz TN and forget this adventure for now


----------



## Noshuru

Does it look like that to the naked eye too?


----------



## jstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmCom*
> 
> Got the second one and its no better. I'm officially giving up and either keeping one or sending both back. I think this is 50% psychological... i just cant enjoy these knowing that the lower right corner is always bad on black backgrounds. Also it looks good if you look it at an angle say.. from where my mouse it, but thats hardly an erconomic position. I'm starting to laugh at myself for not accepting these, but the price makes it worse. These dont even have any dead pixels or dust and the colors look very nice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> New one with Auto settings. This should look similar on all corners imo
> 
> New on the left
> 
> Very hard to take a shot
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Should i go back to my less than 2 week old Benq 144hz TN and forget this adventure for now


It is always psychological







If you make bleed from right corner an issue, it will be an issue. I had enjoyed my TV for a long time and was never bothered about BLB. After I had been browsing forums etc and concept of BLB was more clear, when I once paused while while there was just black blackground I noticed all these bleeds and clouding what people write @ forums.So basically the TV what I had been enjoying for a long time, was suddenly suffering from clouding/BLB...









Question is, if there would be 2 screens, 1 screen without BLB and 1 with BLB, then you would compare them side-by-side again something else than black background, would you be able to tell which screen is which?


----------



## EmCom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Does it look like that to the naked eye too?


Not that bad, but its clearly visible and annoying so yes. I need to chill down a bit tho.. dont know how monitors can cause this much mad.


----------



## EmCom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstar*
> 
> It is always psychological
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you make bleed from right corner an issue, it will be an issue. I had enjoyed my TV for a long time and was never bothered about BLB. After I had been browsing forums etc and concept of BLB was more clear, when I once paused while while there was just black blackground I noticed all these bleeds and clouding what people write @ forums.So basically the TV what I had been enjoying for a long time, was suddenly suffering from clouding/BLB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question is, if there would be 2 screens, 1 screen without BLB and 1 with BLB, then you would compare them side-by-side again something else than black background, would you be able to tell which screen is which?


Its like you would live a better life if you wouldn't follow the news









With these two i couldnt tell which is which if the background is bright. It looked so good in the beginning, but now i'm going through these with a magnifying glass


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Any component that holds back another component is a component that bottlenecks. If you're going to argue the semantics of bottlenecking then we might as well just use another term entirely, it really doesn't matter what you call it.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that an OCed 4670K gets even more FPS--so, telling the guy that it's fine at stock isn't really helping, especially since he's probably shooting for 144FPS, since this is a thread about 144Hz monitors.
> What's more, a better CPU would get _even_ _better_ FPS. It holds the 980 Ti back, there's no two ways about it.


I'm a little confused by the videos. I can clearly see that the later chips produce more FPS, in the same way a more recent GPU produces more FPS...but how can we tell if it is actually limiting our graphics cards? The video mentioned they deliberately forced the CPU to be the limitation, but I'm not sure what that means or how it applies to us. Definitely did not like the sound of the stutter they were referring to.

I lost the silicon lottery when I bought my 4670K and can only get 4.0GHz out of it. However, whenever I've mentioned this people always tell me that it still won't bottleneck my system and that really it's the graphics cards that matter. So, for that build (my very first!) I went with a pair of 780s. I've since replaced the 780s with 980 Tis, but kept the same mobo / CPU.

I'm planning to run a resolution of 3440 x 1440 with as much eye candy as possible, and the 980 Tis are running at around 1400MHz. So would you say in my case I will be bottlenecked?


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Anyone have issues when returning these to amazon?
> Both times I returned I had to call because days after they received my items i never got refund and status was still on * Your refund will be processed when we receive your item. *
> When i called they couldn't locate my returns but the tracking/signature proved they received my items.


So just an update on this so my friend called me and told me they credited his card back for the monitor. I told him they would be refunding for the 2nd one soon that i had to call them. He told me they only charged for one monitor he even asked the credit card company and they said there was never another charge so i probably could have got one of these for free if i didn't return the 2nd one.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> Anyone mind telling me what programs you used to test your monitors for Dead pixels/BLB besides the naked eye?


Said this so many times now. I don't know why people keep asking.

Eizo monitor test.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmCom*
> 
> Got the second one and its no better. I'm officially giving up and either keeping one or sending both back. I think this is 50% psychological... i just cant enjoy these knowing that the lower right corner is always bad on black backgrounds. Also it looks good if you look it at an angle say.. from where my mouse it, but thats hardly an erconomic position. I'm starting to laugh at myself for not accepting these, but the price makes it worse. These dont even have any dead pixels or dust and the colors look very nice.


The "BLB" in the right corner seems to be pretty consistent across almost all of the units pictured here. Mine has it too. After taking a closer look at the unit, it appears that the metal frame beneath the bezel that contains the LCD, backlight and monitor components is prone to minor warping/bending. If your BLB is mainly in the right bottom corner of the monitor, and you stand directly over the monitor, looking down to where you can see the small gap between the screen and the bezel itself, the right corner will probably appear slightly bent out or in. It's probably how the panels are assembled by the machine that causes this.

Also, I may be dead wrong, but it is my contention that orange/yellow BLB isn't BLB at all, but undue pressure on the LCD thanks to the way the frame sits in the bezel. Turn the lights off, put up an all black screen, and gentle press the screen; you'll see that any pressure produces an orange hue. As I said in my first post, I had what looked to be (orange/yellow) BLB near the logo, but it turns out the screw directly behind the logo was so tight, it was squeezing the screen. As soon as I loosened it, it disappeared.

The past couple of nights, I've had the monitor on an all black screen, and gentle pressed at the back of the casing, or pulled at/bent the corners of the frame where "BLB" is most evident on mine. Sure enough, I can make the "BLB" shift from area to area (semi-permanently, in some instances) just by manipulating how the frame sits in the bezel. In other words, I believe there is very little real BLB on these units, and what we're seeing is instead uneven pressure on the screen from the bezel or the frame itself.

It's possible CallsignVega's units look as good as they do because he has them all de-bezeled.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I'm a little confused by the videos. I can clearly see that the later chips produce more FPS, in the same way a more recent GPU produces more FPS...but how can we tell if it is actually limiting our graphics cards? The video mentioned they deliberately forced the CPU to be the limitation, but I'm not sure what that means or how it applies to us. Definitely did not like the sound of the stutter they were referring to.
> 
> I lost the silicon lottery when I bought my 4670K and can only get 4.0GHz out of it. However, whenever I've mentioned this people always tell me that it still won't bottleneck my system and that really it's the graphics cards that matter. So, for that build (my very first!) I went with a pair of 780s. I've since replaced the 780s with 980 Tis, but kept the same mobo / CPU.
> 
> I'm planning to run a resolution of 3440 x 1440 with as much eye candy as possible, and the 980 Tis are running at around 1400MHz. So would you say in my case I will be bottlenecked?


Guys, 4670K is still good enough for 980Ti. It performs +/- the same as i7 4970K in games. Not many games can benefit of hyperthreading and many people recommend to turn it off in games because often it bring more issues than benefits....

And I know only one game limiting my 980Ti and it's GTA5 in the city. So in most of games you will see 99% GPU load so I wouldn't worry about this... And 4670K clocked at 4.5Ghz will perform better in games than stock 4970K... that's a fact.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> The video mentioned they deliberately forced the CPU to be the limitation, but I'm not sure what that means or how it applies to us. Definitely did not like the sound of the stutter they were referring to.


I haven't actually watched the video recently, it's been a while since I've seen it, but in one of them he mentions they 'force it to be the bottleneck' by eliminating any bottlenecking from the GPU; that means, at least in this case, that they use a really high end, really highly OCed GPU: the Titan X.

Either way, I provided the benchmarks and they speak a clear language. Make of them what you will.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Said this so many times now. I don't know why people keep asking.
> 
> Eizo monitor test.


thank you! i've been looking through posts but missed that


----------



## Falkentyne

Really should be a sticky.

http://www.eizo.be/support/monitortest.html

People used Nokia monitor test in the windows XP days.

Aida64 monitor diagnostics (aka Everest) was also good if you had a registered version.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> I haven't actually watched the video recently, it's been a while since I've seen it, but in one of them he mentions they 'force it to be the bottleneck' by eliminating any bottlenecking from the GPU; that means, at least in this case, that they use a really high end, really highly OCed GPU: the Titan X.
> 
> Either way, I provided the benchmarks and they speak a clear language. Make of them what you will.


I think I'm starting to get it. If the CPU can't keep up the system will throttle the GPUs until it can...right? So in this case they are using a very fast GPU at a modest resolution to force the CPU to be the issue as it couldn't hope to keep up. This results in the GPU throttling (so GPU usage goes right down?) and the net result is lower FPS. Am I close?

If so, would this mean that by upping the resolution and IQ settings this problem would be alleviated to a degree? I notice in benchmarks like Heaven that I sit at 99% GPU usage with one card, but only 75% or so in SLI. Is that a CPU bottleneck?


----------



## Noshuru

Well, if you want to call 1080P a modest resolution, sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalFoundry*
> We've attempted to do something about this by adopting two measures - firstly, in order to isolate CPU performance as much as possible, we've paired the processor with an overclocked Titan X running at 1080p resolution. The idea here is that the graphics hardware is so fast it can handle ultra settings or equivalents, making the processor the bottleneck - a scenario that works on most titles, but falls short on others. On top of that, all but one of our benchmark clips come from actual, repeatable gameplay scenarios - a wise move, based on the virtual non-results we get from Shadow of Mordor's in-built benchmark.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmCom*
> 
> Got the second one and its no better. I'm officially giving up and either keeping one or sending both back. I think this is 50% psychological... i just cant enjoy these knowing that the lower right corner is always bad on black backgrounds. Also it looks good if you look it at an angle say.. from where my mouse it, but thats hardly an erconomic position. I'm starting to laugh at myself for not accepting these, but the price makes it worse. These dont even have any dead pixels or dust and the colors look very nice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> New one with Auto settings. This should look similar on all corners imo
> 
> New on the left
> 
> Very hard to take a shot
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Should i go back to my less than 2 week old Benq 144hz TN and forget this adventure for now


Orange glow is never acceptable. Silver glow is normal so you can't do nothing more here. All of these monitor will have IPS glow. Uniformity seems to be very good though. The left one is much better and I don't think it looks like that in real. It's pretty overexposed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> The "BLB" in the right corner seems to be pretty consistent across almost all of the units pictured here. Mine has it too. After taking a closer look at the unit, it appears that the metal frame beneath the bezel that contains the LCD, backlight and monitor components is prone to minor warping/bending. If your BLB is mainly in the right bottom corner of the monitor, and you stand directly over the monitor, looking down to where you can see the small gap between the screen and the bezel itself, the right corner will probably appear slightly bent out or in. It's probably how the panels are assembled by the machine that causes this.
> 
> Also, I may be dead wrong, but it is my contention that orange/yellow BLB isn't BLB at all, but undue pressure on the LCD thanks to the way the frame sits in the bezel. Turn the lights off, put up an all black screen, and gentle press the screen; you'll see that any pressure produces an orange hue. As I said in my first post, I had what looked to be (orange/yellow) BLB near the logo, but it turns out the screw directly behind the logo was so tight, it was squeezing the screen. As soon as I loosened it, it disappeared.
> 
> The past couple of nights, I've had the monitor on an all black screen, and gentle pressed at the back of the casing, or pulled at/bent the corners of the frame where "BLB" is most evident on mine. Sure enough, I can make the "BLB" shift from area to area (semi-permanently, in some instances) just by manipulating how the frame sits in the bezel. In other words, I believe there is very little real BLB on these units, and what we're seeing is instead uneven pressure on the screen from the bezel or the frame itself.
> 
> It's possible CallsignVega's units look as good as they do because he has them all de-bezeled.


How difficult is to remove the back panel to see the screws ??? This could be advantage of these panels that you can change a pressure by loosening the screws. You know there may be two source of problems - one is that the bezel creates uneven pressure on the panel so this could be fixed with those screws but there can be problem with panel itself. Polarizer with backlight is assembled within a metal frame which may cause uneven pressure as well - this is more problematic to fix.


----------



## phil766

I just received the monitor this morning.
I notice when I was unboxing the screen, there was small scratch on the screen.(I check with a flashlight)...
They are not apparent when the monitor is on, but it say a lot on QC.
Another thing, went I start it up, the uniformity of the panel is bad.
On white color, the left side is warm, and the right side is cold.
It's definitley not a keeper.
No dead pixel thought and the black bleed isn't too bad.
I will try to calibrate it.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Well, if you want to call 1080P a modest resolution, sure.


In the context of an overclocked Titan X, it is. I understand the majority of gamers are on 1080p, but I'm willing to bet the majority of people owning an overclocked Titan X are probably not. In essence they are forcing a set of conditions that isolate the CPU. Fine for a CPU benchmark (and pretty interesting in that regard), but not necessarily representative of what someone with a Titan X may experience. Had they changed the resolution to 1440p and turned all the graphical settings up I imagine the FPS figures across the CPUs would be much closer and that the CPU would no longer be bottlenecking the system. I suppose games that are CPU intensive (I think games like Total War fall into that category IIRC?) would be an exception, though.

It's all interesting, though. It seems the question isn't as simple as 'will an abc-CPU bottleneck an xyz-GPU?' but has to be applied to individual systems and settings.


----------



## PCMSTRACE

mmm , minor









dp cable is very short , 2 short for my ikea desk

anyone here who has the screen and had to replace that cable can recommend me 1 that works ?


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> How difficult is to remove the back panel to see the screws ??? This could be advantage of these panels that you can change a pressure by loosening the screws. You know there may be two source of problems - one is that the bezel creates uneven pressure on the panel so this could be fixed with those screws but there can be problem with panel itself. Polarizer with backlight is assembled within a metal frame which may cause uneven pressure as well - this is more problematic to fix.


If you look at the partially disassembled images of CallsignVega's unit, you can see the only screws (internally) are at the top of the panel. It looks like the rest of the unit is screw-less, and is fixed to itself through some other method. He did say the LCD itself is fixed to the backlight via a thin layer of double-sided foam tape.

I did try to see if I could open the back of mine, but found that there was a screw directly behind the sticker on the back of the unit. I'd rather not void my warranty so early (or at all ;p), especially since by BLB/pressure spots are extremely minimal as it is.

I did seem to diminish the pressure on the lower right of the panel by sticking a business card between the bezel and the screen, and it appears you can manipulate the bend of the metal frame to an extent. That said, I wouldn't recommend anyone trying to open their unit, or forcefully bend the unit in attempt to make it straighter. Again, just trying to provide a possible explanation.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> In the context of an overclocked Titan X, it is. I understand the majority of gamers are on 1080p, but I'm willing to bet the majority of people owning an overclocked Titan X are probably not. In essence they are forcing a set of conditions that isolate the CPU. Fine for a CPU benchmark (and pretty interesting in that regard), but not necessarily representative of what someone with a Titan X may experience. Had they changed the resolution to 1440p and turned all the graphical settings up I imagine the FPS figures across the CPUs would be much closer and that the CPU would no longer be bottlenecking the system. I suppose games that are CPU intensive (I think games like Total War fall into that category IIRC?) would be an exception, though.
> 
> It's all interesting, though. It seems the question isn't as simple as 'will an abc-CPU bottleneck an xyz-GPU?' but has to be applied to individual systems and settings.


BTW, the graphics settings are all turned up. They're only really forcing the brunt of the work on the CPU by using an extremely performant GPU.

Yes, I agree with you, the Titan X is totally overkill for 1080P--if you're using a 60Hz monitor that is. For me personally these benchmarks are pretty relevant, since I'm still on a 1080P 144Hz monitor.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> If you look at the partially disassembled images of CallsignVega's unit, you can see the only screws (internally) are at the top of the panel. It looks like the rest of the unit is screw-less, and is fixed to itself through some other method. He did say the LCD itself is fixed to the backlight via a thin layer of double-sided foam tape.
> 
> I did try to see if I could open the back of mine, but found that there was a screw directly behind the sticker on the back of the unit. I'd rather not void my warranty so early (or at all ;p), especially since by BLB/pressure spots are extremely minimal as it is.
> 
> I did seem to diminish the pressure on the lower right of the panel by sticking a business card between the bezel and the screen, and it appears you can manipulate the bend of the metal frame to an extent. That said, I wouldn't recommend anyone trying to open their unit, or forcefully bend the unit in attempt to make it straighter. Again, just trying to provide a possible explanation.


Ah, so it's like this. Yes, then it makes no sense to void warranty just because of this. On PG279 you can actually put something between screen and bezel. I was able to reduce bleed pretty much with this method. Only problems is aesthetics but I will figure it out if I decide to keep it. Still not sure. On Tuesday I get XB271HU so decision come right after... For the past days I can see couple of bad reviews of XB271 which makes me more concerned.


----------



## mikesgt

Just set up an Xb271Hu, and the screen has a yellowish tint to it. Without reading through all of the pages here, what is the optimal settings you get rid if it??

Please don't tell me this is a known defect!!!


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Just set up an Xb271Hu, and the screen has a yellowish tint to it. Without reading through all of the pages here, what is the optimal settings you get rid if it??


If you mean the screen has a warm, or as you say "yellowish" look to it, adjust the RGB values; I just used the PG279Q ones from TFT along with the xb270hu ICC for now. Looks alot better than it did out of the box.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Ah, so it's like this. Yes, then it makes no sense to void warranty just because of this. On PG279 you can actually put something between screen and bezel. I was able to reduce bleed pretty much with this method. Only problems is aesthetics but I will figure it out if I decide to keep it. Still not sure. On Tuesday I get XB271HU so decision come right after... For the past days I can see couple of bad reviews of XB271 which makes me more concerned.


Halfway tempted to take apart my pg279q and see why the bottom right corner has so much pressure on it causing the BLB. It has to be either screws or the case putting pressure on the screen.

I could turn this into a service and make some money if I figure it out


----------



## jorimt

The XB271HU monitor driver is finally available for download from Acer's site. Direct link to download below, if anyone wants it (Win 8 64-bit version; they don't have a Windows 10 download, though I doubt it would make a difference):
http://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles/Driver/Monitor/Monitor_Acer_1.0_W7x86W7x64W8x86W8x64_A.zip?acerid=635847991807540541&Step1=MONITOR&Step2=PREDATOR&Step3=XB271HU&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=ACER&SC=PA_6

The included ICC profile doesn't seem to do anything on my display, but it's nice for it to say "XB271HU" instead of "Generic PnP Monitor" in the various device windows


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Just set up an Xb271Hu, and the screen has a yellowish tint to it. Without reading through all of the pages here, what is the optimal settings you get rid if it??
> 
> Please don't tell me this is a known defect!!!


It's not a defect, the out-of-the-box color temperature just leans a little more closely to 5000-5500k (print) than it does to the 6500k standard.

I currently have my color temp set to "User" with RGB set to 97, 93, 100. Basically, you just need to bring the green channel down. Unless you're panel is defective in some other way (which I doubt), that should correct it.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> If you mean the screen has a warm, or as you say "yellowish" look to it, adjust the RGB values; I just used the PG279Q ones from TFT along with the xb270hu ICC for now. Looks alot better than it did out of the box.


okay, I will give that a shot. Out of the box, the colors look some what washed out compared to the PG279q. It probably just needs some adjustment. Anyway here is initial picture of the uniformity. I will take some pictures of backlight bleed later once it gets dark, but on initial glance of the monitor it does not look like it has any.


----------



## mikesgt

Also, just out of curiosity guys... since this is really my first dealing with the Acer monitor, what are the things that I should be looking for that would warrant return or are known defects with this display? I know dead pixels is one, but on my initial look at the screen I did not seem to find any luckily. I didn't have a whole lot of time to look at it closely, but I will look at it more closely later. What else should I be looking for?


----------



## Teiji

Look for dust and BLB, too.


----------



## mikesgt

Kind of hard to tell, but did not see any dust... BLB will be checked once it gets dark in the room. I did notice there was some sort of light bleed in the bottom middle of the display (pretty much above the predator logo), but I would assume that is the LED lighting. It appeared to be white/silver, but pretty bright. Anyone else see this on theirs?


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Kind of hard to tell, but did not see any dust... BLB will be checked once it gets dark in the room. I did notice there was some sort of light bleed in the bottom middle of the display (pretty much above the predator logo), but I would assume that is the LED lighting. It appeared to be white/silver, but pretty bright. Anyone else see this on theirs?


There's a screw directly behind the logo. It may be too tight. Mine was, and after loosening it, the pressure spots went away there.


----------



## KickAssCop

Do I have to reboot PC to apply the overclock? I can't seem to overclock it and monitor turns black with no output. Any ideas?


----------



## mikesgt

Thanks. Were you seeing white light 'bleed' from that area, and that is what was eliminated when you loosened the screw?


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Thanks. Were you seeing white light 'bleed' from that area, and that is what was eliminated when you loosened the screw?


I was seeing BLB near the logo as well, and loosening it a bit fixed it.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Thanks. Were you seeing white light 'bleed' from that area, and that is what was eliminated when you loosened the screw?


Yes.


----------



## OPsyduck

My monitor is 2hr away but will only arrive on Monday







If i had ordered it before 3pm yesterday ( i did it at 3:30pm), i would've got it today.

I"m sad.


----------



## enkur

I didnt have to. As soon as I changed the refresh rate and selected "Apply/reboot" it gave a message on screen and rebooted the monitor. Then the new refresh rate was immediately available in the Nvidia control panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Do I have to reboot PC to apply the overclock? I can't seem to overclock it and monitor turns black with no output. Any ideas?


----------



## phil766

Here a pic of my white uniformity.
Here my black, it's not as bad, but still not perfect lol.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phil766*
> 
> Here a pic of my white uniformity.
> Here my black, it's not as bad, but still not perfect lol.


so, it is kind of hard for me to tell by the pics exactly what the issues are with your particular monitor. It looks like there might be some possible backlight bleed in the lower right corner. And what about the uniformity? How does it look sitting in front of it? Again kind of hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## phil766

The black bleeding is acceptable, but the white isn't. It's kind of yellowish to the left side of the pannel from the center.
In the right it look more like real white.


----------



## EmCom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phil766*
> 
> Here a pic of my white uniformity.
> Here my black, it's not as bad, but still not perfect lol.


Lower right corner.. again. Looks almost decent i guess lol.


----------



## phil766

Yes, but for the price it cost me (1100$/CAN), I still think it's unaceptable, I'm talking about the pannel uniformity.
I took a zero defect insurance so I'm gonna use it.
Maybe the next one will be ok, if not, I just gonna ask for a refund.
Still I gonna play some games this weekend since it's not a game breaker


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Halfway tempted to take apart my pg279q and see why the bottom right corner has so much pressure on it causing the BLB. It has to be either screws or the case putting pressure on the screen.
> 
> I could turn this into a service and make some money if I figure it out


Hehe yes, you could do it but possibly this void a warranty so. It's better to try another luck in the lottery








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> okay, I will give that a shot. Out of the box, the colors look some what washed out compared to the PG279q. It probably just needs some adjustment. Anyway here is initial picture of the uniformity. I will take some pictures of backlight bleed later once it gets dark, but on initial glance of the monitor it does not look like it has any.


These panels seems to have much better uniformity than Asus. A left side is very little bit reddish but hopefully it can be fixed by calibration. Or maybe it's just a camera ?

Defects have been discussed million time







It's uniformity on white bg, dead/stuck pixels, dust particles, BLB and type of glow - silver (ok) or orange (defect).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phil766*
> 
> Here a pic of my white uniformity.
> Here my black, it's not as bad, but still not perfect lol.


You have great BLB but sorry, uniformity sucks







The left side is obviously with yellow tint. This would be a problem for me...
And you had captured the photo from close distance so I believe it is glow at the right side. Can you retake from at least 2 - 3m ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phil766*
> 
> Yes, but for the price it cost me (1100$/CAN), I still think it's unaceptable, I'm talking about the pannel uniformity.
> I took a zero defect insurance so I'm gonna use it.
> Maybe the next one will be ok, if not, I just gonna ask for a refund.
> Still I gonna play some games this weekend since it's not a game breaker


Definitely unacceptable. I've returned 2PG's mainly because of this problem.... My 3rd one is much better but still not perfect. However it's miles better then yours. Return it for another one. These panels have usually pretty good uniformity.

And yes, it's not a game breaker, but definitely a work breaker


----------



## Teiji

The old version, Acer XB270HU bprz 144hz G-Sync IPS Monitor is selling for $566.99 @ Amazon if anyone is interested.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UPVXDA8?tag=slickdeals&ascsubtag=eb7b0d48a5ca11e583593e92b57fb41e0000&keywords=xb270hu+bprz&qid=1450470043&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## Fremmedkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phil766*
> 
> The black bleeding is acceptable, but the white isn't. It's kind of yellowish to the left side of the pannel from the center.
> In the right it look more like real white.


It looks just like mine. Warm left, cold right. Basically the same uniformity issues as with the PG279Q I returned last week, only left-right instead of top-bottom.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremmedkar*
> 
> It looks just like mine. Warm left, cold right. Basically the same uniformity issues as with the PG279Q I returned last week, only left-right instead of top-bottom.


are you exchanging it??


----------



## Fremmedkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> are you exchanging it??


I'm considering just getting a refund and steering clear of anything from AUO from now on. In addition to the uniformity issue, I've also found one dead pixel and two specks of dust (one in the center of the panel).


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremmedkar*
> 
> It looks just like mine. Warm left, cold right. Basically the same uniformity issues as with the PG279Q I returned last week, only left-right instead of top-bottom..


what causes this warming issue?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremmedkar*
> 
> I'm considering just getting a refund and steering clear of anything from AUO from now on. In addition to the uniformity issue, I've also found one dead pixel and two specks of dust (one in the center of the panel).


how bad was the dust? Do you have a pic of it?


----------



## Fremmedkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> what causes this warming issue?


I would like to know too. I've used dozens of IPS/PLS monitors over the years, but I've never seen temperature uniformity issues like these before.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremmedkar*
> 
> It looks just like mine. Warm left, cold right. Basically the same uniformity issues as with the PG279Q I returned last week, only left-right instead of top-bottom.


Holly crap guys, you did not please me. What's the manufacturing date of your units ? Interesting that at the beginning there were no such issues in this thread so I thought it was caused by design flaw of Asus. But seems they suffer from this as well. Damn it.


----------



## caenlen

It is clear to me now, OLED is the only future, good thing LG just built an 8 billion dollar OLED factory in China.


----------



## Fremmedkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> how bad was the dust? Do you have a pic of it?


The dust specks are quite tiny and barely visible at normal viewing distance. They're not my primary reasons for considering a refund.

Center dust speck:


----------



## Fremmedkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Holly crap guys, you did not please me. What's the manufacturing date of your units ? Interesting that at the beginning there were no such issues in this thread so I thought it was caused by design flaw of Asus. But seems they suffer from this as well. Damn it.


October


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremmedkar*
> 
> The dust specks are quite tiny and barely visible at normal viewing distance. They're not my primary reasons for considering a refund.
> 
> Center dust speck:


This is pretty common in panels from AUO. I would not care so much until they are in the center....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremmedkar*
> 
> October


So better avoid October ones ? Is anybody else here with October panel and good uniformity ? Seems this is lottery as well. It's really almost impossible to get a panel without flaws. It's like to win a jackpot.


----------



## x3sphere

This is what the uniformity looks like on an X34 in comparison










PG279Q:










It's vastly better than the PG279Q I had.

Edit: meant to post in this in the PG279Q thread... but I guess it's relevant here too.


----------



## Stigmatta

I just finished setting up my new XB271, it is wayyyyyyyyyyyyy better than my PG279Q i sent back this week. White is actually WHITE!!! No more Cheetos screen!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> I just finished setting up my new XB271, it is wayyyyyyyyyyyyy better than my PG279Q i sent back this week. White is actually WHITE!!! No more Cheetos screen!


I like what I'm reading..go on.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> I just finished setting up my new XB271, it is wayyyyyyyyyyyyy better than my PG279Q i sent back this week. White is actually WHITE!!! No more Cheetos screen!


lol nice wording


----------



## Stigmatta

Well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I like what I'm reading..go on.


Well, its an October ship and im currently using :

Brightness - 24
Contrast - 53
Red - 96
Green - 84
Blue - 100
Gamma - 2.2

I thought i wouldnt like the looks of the stand but i think its perfectly fine, the red is much darker than you see in pictures. Its more of a wine color i guess id say. But seriously, my grey and white screens look the way they should! Time to go play me some WoW hehe


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> Well
> Well, its an October ship and im currently using :
> 
> Brightness - 24
> Contrast - 53
> Red - 96
> Green - 84
> Blue - 100
> Gamma - 2.2
> 
> I thought i wouldnt like the looks of the stand but i think its perfectly fine, the red is much darker than you see in pictures. Its more of a wine color i guess id say. But seriously, my grey and white screens look the way they should! Time to go play me some WoW hehe


Hell ya that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## zerocool23

Well guys I got my XB271HU today and.... I am extremely pleased with it! This is an October Panel bought from the Acer store restock on 12/16 sent overnight to me. The tape on the outside of the box was the original Acer tape and had not been taped over. Also, the box came in pristine condition with no signs of wear unlike the PG279Q I received a few weeks ago.

I have the most minuscule black light bleed in the bottom left corner. The other three corners show no BLB what-so-ever and it exhibits basically zero IPS glow across the entire screen. I see zero dead pixels, zero dust specs/spots and uniformity looks nearly perfect to my naked eyes.

This one is a keeper.









Out of the box colors were not as close to sRGB as I thought they would be, but were decent.

CALIBRATION:

XB271HU Menu Settings were set to the below to achieve the best desired starting point and as close to 6500K as possible before calibration:

The Standard Profile was used along with these settings.


Brightness: 28
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 2.2
Color Temp: User Mode, (R Gain 99) (G Gain 93) (B Gain 97)
6-axis color was left at default settings and was not changed.

I calibrated and profiled the display using my X-rite colormunki display paired with the Argyll + Displaycal GUI combo. It acheived a white point of 6485K near perfect to the desired 6500K. A black depth of .010 cd/m2 which is outstanding, a contrast ratio of 1143:1 which is above the rated 1000:1 contrast ratio listed by Acer. A Delta E Average of 0.19 and a Delta E Maximum of 0.75!!!


Achieved White Point after calibration: 6485K
Black Depth: .010 cd/m2
Contrast Ratio: 1143:1
Delta E Average: 0.19
Delta E Maximum: 0.75



These results are simply amazing and the display looks gorgeous after calibration.

I will post the calibrated .icc profile below that was made for anyone that would like to use it on their XB271HU.

Cheers









XB271HU2015-12-18.zip 710k .zip file


----------



## Barefooter

^^^ Awesome glad you got a good panel!


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Well guys I got my XB271HU today and.... I am extremely pleased with it! This is an October Panel bought from the Acer store restock on 12/16 sent overnight to me. The tape on the outside of the box was the original Acer tape and had not been taped over. Also, the box came in pristine condition with no signs of wear unlike the PG279Q I received a few weeks ago.
> 
> I have the most minuscule black light bleed in the bottom left corner. The other three corners show no BLB what-so-ever and it exhibits basically zero IPS glow across the entire screen. I see zero dead pixels, zero dust specs/spots and uniformity looks nearly perfect to my naked eyes.
> 
> This one is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the box colors were not as close to sRGB as I thought they would be, but were decent.
> 
> CALIBRATION:
> 
> XB271HU Menu Settings were set to the below to achieve the best desired starting point and as close to 6500K as possible before calibration:
> 
> The Standard Profile was used along with these settings.
> 
> 
> Brightness: 28
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2
> Color Temp: User Mode, (R Gain 99) (G Gain 93) (B Gain 97)
> 6-axis color was left at default settings and was not changed.
> 
> I calibrated and profiled the display using my X-rite colormunki display paired with the Argyll + Displaycal GUI combo. It acheived a white point of 6485K near perfect to the desired 6500K. A black depth of .010 cd/m2 which is outstanding, a contrast ratio of 1143:1 which is above the rated 1000:1 contrast ratio listed by Acer. A Delta E Average of 0.19 and a Delta E Maximum of 0.75!!!
> 
> 
> Achieved White Point after calibration: 6485K
> Black Depth: .010 cd/m2
> Contrast Ratio: 1143:1
> Delta E Average: 0.19
> Delta E Maximum: 0.75
> These results are simply amazing and the display looks gorgeous after calibration.
> 
> I will post the calibrated .icc profile below that was made for anyone that would like to use it on their XB271HU.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XB271HU2015-12-18.zip 710k .zip file


you are awesome, amazing. Thank you

I got an October Panel too. No dead pixels no BLB unless I'm crazy...
Is it as simple as me loading the .icc into my color management profile and hitting save?


----------



## Zwambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Well guys I got my XB271HU today and.... I am extremely pleased with it! This is an October Panel bought from the Acer store restock on 12/16 sent overnight to me. The tape on the outside of the box was the original Acer tape and had not been taped over. Also, the box came in pristine condition with no signs of wear unlike the PG279Q I received a few weeks ago.
> 
> I have the most minuscule black light bleed in the bottom left corner. The other three corners show no BLB what-so-ever and it exhibits basically zero IPS glow across the entire screen. I see zero dead pixels, zero dust specs/spots and uniformity looks nearly perfect to my naked eyes.
> 
> This one is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the box colors were not as close to sRGB as I thought they would be, but were decent.
> 
> CALIBRATION:
> 
> XB271HU Menu Settings were set to the below to achieve the best desired starting point and as close to 6500K as possible before calibration:
> 
> The Standard Profile was used along with these settings.
> 
> 
> Brightness: 28
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2
> Color Temp: User Mode, (R Gain 99) (G Gain 93) (B Gain 97)
> 6-axis color was left at default settings and was not changed.
> 
> I calibrated and profiled the display using my X-rite colormunki display paired with the Argyll + Displaycal GUI combo. It acheived a white point of 6485K near perfect to the desired 6500K. A black depth of .010 cd/m2 which is outstanding, a contrast ratio of 1143:1 which is above the rated 1000:1 contrast ratio listed by Acer. A Delta E Average of 0.19 and a Delta E Maximum of 0.75!!!
> 
> 
> Achieved White Point after calibration: 6485K
> Black Depth: .010 cd/m2
> Contrast Ratio: 1143:1
> Delta E Average: 0.19
> Delta E Maximum: 0.75
> 
> 
> 
> These results are simply amazing and the display looks gorgeous after calibration.
> 
> I will post the calibrated .icc profile below that was made for anyone that would like to use it on their XB271HU.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XB271HU2015-12-18.zip 710k .zip file


you've made a lot of people very envious including me!


----------



## zerocool23

Yep, it's that simple. You should see a change in the screen when you load it. It may be a subtle change or more noticeable it all depends on your specific panel.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Well guys I got my XB271HU today and.... I am extremely pleased with it! This is an October Panel bought from the Acer store restock on 12/16 sent overnight to me. The tape on the outside of the box was the original Acer tape and had not been taped over. Also, the box came in pristine condition with no signs of wear unlike the PG279Q I received a few weeks ago.
> 
> I have the most minuscule black light bleed in the bottom left corner. The other three corners show no BLB what-so-ever and it exhibits basically zero IPS glow across the entire screen. I see zero dead pixels, zero dust specs/spots and uniformity looks nearly perfect to my naked eyes.
> 
> This one is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the box colors were not as close to sRGB as I thought they would be, but were decent.
> 
> CALIBRATION:
> 
> XB271HU Menu Settings were set to the below to achieve the best desired starting point and as close to 6500K as possible before calibration:
> 
> The Standard Profile was used along with these settings.
> 
> 
> Brightness: 28
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2
> Color Temp: User Mode, (R Gain 99) (G Gain 93) (B Gain 97)
> 6-axis color was left at default settings and was not changed.
> 
> I calibrated and profiled the display using my X-rite colormunki display paired with the Argyll + Displaycal GUI combo. It acheived a white point of 6485K near perfect to the desired 6500K. A black depth of .010 cd/m2 which is outstanding, a contrast ratio of 1143:1 which is above the rated 1000:1 contrast ratio listed by Acer. A Delta E Average of 0.19 and a Delta E Maximum of 0.75!!!
> 
> 
> Achieved White Point after calibration: 6485K
> Black Depth: .010 cd/m2
> Contrast Ratio: 1143:1
> Delta E Average: 0.19
> Delta E Maximum: 0.75
> 
> 
> 
> These results are simply amazing and the display looks gorgeous after calibration.
> 
> I will post the calibrated .icc profile below that was made for anyone that would like to use it on their XB271HU.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XB271HU2015-12-18.zip 710k .zip file


Do I have to use your profile or I can just use OSD and copy your settings?

And thanks for that. I hope one of two I ordered will be keeper and I will be able to test your calibrations!










KUDOS for them!


----------



## mikesgt

I received an XB271HU today as well, here are pics. Thinking it is a keeper as well.... haven't looked at build date, but will soon.

Black (my note 5 wayyyyy over exposed the pic, there is zero orange, all silver):



Uniformity:


What do you guys think?


----------



## zerocool23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Do I have to use your profile or I can just use OSD and copy your settings?
> 
> And thanks for that. I hope one of two I ordered will be keeper and I will be able to test your calibrations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KUDOS for them!


You need to use the profile along with the OSD settings to achieve the correct result.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> You need to use the profile along with the OSD settings to achieve the correct result.


I reset it without realizing it and had the stock brightness/RGB. You really went to 28 for brightness? Seems very dark to me, am I way off? :/

Also, am am I crazy, this has BLB on all four corner, right? Maybe orange?

https://youtu.be/vijbHhod5u4
http://imgur.com/a/3KrMA


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> I reset it without realizing it and had the stock brightness/RGB. You really went to 28 for brightness? Seems very dark to me, am I way off? :/
> 
> Also, am am I crazy, this has BLB on all four corner, right? Maybe orange?
> 
> https://youtu.be/vijbHhod5u4
> http://imgur.com/a/3KrMA


That looks like IPS glow to me.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I received an XB271HU today as well, here are pics. Thinking it is a keeper as well.... haven't looked at build date, but will soon.
> 
> Black (my note 5 wayyyyy over exposed the pic, there is zero orange, all silver):
> 
> 
> 
> Uniformity:
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Yes, it's very difficult to get an accurate full black image from a cell camera. The camera picks up all sorts of things on these screens our eyes don't. If you don't see it in person, ignore it; you're going to be viewing it through your eyes after all, not the camera









I do notice a couple of pressure spots directly above the logo. I and several others in this thread had that too. Try loosening the screw directly behind the logo, and those pressure spots (no, it's not BLB) should disappear. Otherwise, you seem to have the least BLB (at least from what I can see in that inaccurate image) in the right corner I've seen on these displays. Also, The uniformity on the full white field looks good to me.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> I reset it without realizing it and had the stock brightness/RGB. You really went to 28 for brightness? Seems very dark to me, am I way off? :/
> 
> Also, am am I crazy, this has BLB on all four corner, right? Maybe orange?
> 
> https://youtu.be/vijbHhod5u4
> http://imgur.com/a/3KrMA


Does it look orange or silver in person? Any hint of orange?


----------



## cologne

Got it two days ago from NCIX.
Is this acceptable? or i should refund it?
Any inputs will help! Thanks guys


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cologne*
> 
> 
> 
> Got it two days ago from NCIX.
> Is this acceptable? or i should refund it?
> Any inputs will help! Thanks guys


Is the glow in the pic silver or orange when you look at it in person?


----------



## zerocool23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> I reset it without realizing it and had the stock brightness/RGB. You really went to 28 for brightness? Seems very dark to me, am I way off? :/
> 
> Also, am am I crazy, this has BLB on all four corner, right? Maybe orange?
> 
> https://youtu.be/vijbHhod5u4
> http://imgur.com/a/3KrMA


Yeah, I like to use close to 120 cd/m2. 28 on my XB271HU is around 125 cd/m2.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Does it look orange or silver in person? Any hint of orange?


I'm checked with Eizo and...i'm not certain. Kinda of orange? Does that indicate its bad?


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> I'm trying with Eizo and i'm not certain. Could be orange? Does that indicate its bad?


If it's a more of an orange color, It just means it likely caused by pressure from the outer plastic/inner metal casing due to slight bends in the frame and how well/badly the specific panel fits in the very thin bezel (mostly without screws I might add, which is probably not helping anything). As I've said in earlier posts, it is my belief that a lot of these "BLB" spots in the corners of the screen are more likely pressure spots (press on a full black screen lightly with a microfiber cloth in the dark, and it will glow orange), than actual BLB.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> If it's a more of an orange color, It just means it likely caused by pressure from the outer plastic/inner metal casing due to slight bends in the frame and how well/badly the specific panel fits in the very thin bezel (mostly without screws I might add, which is probably not helping anything). As I've said in earlier posts, it is my belief that a lot of these "BLB" spots in the corners of the screen are more likely pressure spots (press on a full black screen lightly with a microfiber cloth in the dark, and it will glow orange), than actual BLB.


So we can't fix that? it's a design issue?


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> So we can't fix that? it's a design issue?


Well, not easily. Again, each of these panels are going to fit in the frame a little differently, so whatever the solution, it wouldn't be a fix for all. I wouldn't outright recommend this, but I have managed to diminish the pressure in the lower right corner to a significant degree via a microfiber cloth in each hand, in the dark, with the display on a black screen, and some very time consuming, careful, and gradual straightening of the frame.

Raw, grainy cellphone image proof below (granted, I didn't have much BLB/pressure spots to begin with):

Before:


After:


In my case, the frame was ever so slightly curling inward (toward me) on the right corner, so I simply grabbed the lower corner with my right hand's thumb on the front (trust me, the buttons got in the way multiple times), and my index finger propped at the back (my left hand loosely steadying the top middle right part of the bezel) and twisted gently (but very firmly; think the motion of dog-earing the corner of a book's page) outward (away from me) in several repetitions. I then stepped back, inspected the changes (if any), and repeated until I got the results in the after image (it took a while).

Needless to say, if you can bend it into shape, you can bend it out of shape, so if you're not careful, you can actually add more pressure to the screen than when you started and end up with something worse, which is why I don't recommend it in general.

However, you can see in the before image that the pressure on the screen doesn't just affect the corner area, but gradually fades out into the rest of the screen, which could explain the orange IPS glow in some cases, and it's possibly affecting uniformity on brighter screens in some people's displays as well.

The "bright" side, is again, what we're describing as BLB on this specific display may actually just be pressure. As CallsignVega stated in an earlier post, unlike most LCDs, this display uses double sided foam tape to fix the LCD to the backlight. I'm wondering what the result would be if the aforementioned method was paired with a traditional bezel.

Ah well, the price you pay for thin bezels I suppose.


----------



## cologne

Is it bad? I would say its more towards silver.
Dont know if i should get it replace or just a full refund since I hate gambling :/


----------



## cologne

Is it bad? I would say its more towards silver.
Dont know if i should get it replace or just a full refund since I hate gambling :/


----------



## cologne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Is the glow in the pic silver or orange when you look at it in person?


Is it bad? I would say its more towards silver.
Dont know if i should get it replace or just a full refund since I hate gambling :/


----------



## DokoBG

Damn i gave up on this monitor. Im definitely sticking to my current Dell U2711. These monitors dont seem to be very uniform unless you get really really lucky.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Damn i gave up on this monitor. Im definitely sticking to my current Dell U2711. These monitors dont seem to be very uniform unless you get really really lucky.


uniform meaning the white is not the same color across the entire display? Trust me, the uniformity of these monitors is hands down better than the PG279Q.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> uniform meaning the white is not the same color across the entire display? Trust me, the uniformity of these monitors is hands down better than the PG279Q.


I doubt he was even considering the PG279Q haha. This AUO AHVA panel just seems to be lacking with regards to uniformity. I can't take a worthwhile picture of my XB270HU but I can imagine the edges would look terrible in a picture. The center of the screen is close enough to white, but all edges are darker with a yellowish hue.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I doubt he was even considering the PG279Q haha. This AUO AHVA panel just seems to be lacking with regards to uniformity. I can't take a worthwhile picture of my XB270HU but I can imagine the edges would look terrible in a picture. The center of the screen is close enough to white, but all edges are darker with a yellowish hue.


interesting... So how noticeable is it? Do you have to look for it or is it pretty bad? Surprised you kept it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> interesting... So how noticeable is it? Do you have to look for it or is it pretty bad? Surprised you kept it.


I only notice it when most or all of the screen is white, or if I look for it. Right now the top bar of my web browser for example is obviously slightly yellowish instead of white, but in games I don't notice it affecting the sky or anything like that (skies are usually colored anyway).


----------



## St0rk

Just got the email that mine is ready for pickup at the local retailer. Since I got mine from the same batch as Benny, so you should have yours too ready in Wrocław (I'm in Warsaw).
Will take pictures in the evening to check for the obvious.


----------



## dzb87

So uniformity and blb are the main issues with XB271HU?
What with pixel defects and dust specks?


----------



## daFtClock

Hi everyone I've been watching this thread and the pg279q thread for a while and finally got one! Having some trouble though and was hoping for an opinion. Overall it looks great but at night during a dark scene I get some orange glow in the bottom right. I have mitigated this by lowering the brightness but I can still see it. I feel like at this point I may just be paranoid though.

Here are some picks:



This is taken with an LG G4 at 100 ISO



500 ISO



White background 50 ISO. Looks pretty good for uniformity I think.

Other notes: I found 1 dead pixel in the bottom center. Doesn't bother me though. I really have to try to find it.

Any thoughts? I bought extended coverage so I have free exchange if I want to but I really don't want to deal with the trouble.

Also as a side question: how do people set the RGB values? Are they using some kind of Software? The OSD has a 6 way setting but that doesn't appear to be what people are talking about based on the numbers people are posting.

Thanks for help!

EDIT: mixed up the ISO values


----------



## Ryzone

The Acer XB270HU is on sale at amazon for $566. Do you think its worth getting or is the XB271HU better?


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> The Acer XB270HU is on sale at amazon for $566. Do you think its worth getting or is the XB271HU better?


the latest batch of 270 can oc to 165hz too...
so basically the diff is only aesthetics...


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> the latest batch of 270 can oc to 165hz too...
> so basically the diff is only aesthetics...


Is that overclock still done in the OSD or are we talking the other way to overclock.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Is that overclock still done in the OSD or are we talking the other way to overclock.


I'm assuming it's through the nvidia control panel. While the xb271hu guarantees the 165hz, I have no idea if the XB270hu g-sync handles 165hz refresh without frame skipping, if the panels are the same then I still don't know enough about the g-sync modules and monitor osd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> The Acer XB270HU is on sale at amazon for $566. Do you think its worth getting or is the XB271HU better?


Depends how you look at it.
From a budget standpoint it is definitely worth saving the $250-300 you will pay after shipping. Also, to make use of the 165hz you will need a maxwell based gpu, can't remember the min req.
Do you want to save money and enjoy the experience of the high refresh panel or are you planning in dropping some more money in the future on hardware, if so then maybe the extra for the XB271HU is worth it.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Depends how you look at it.
> From a budget standpoint it is definitely worth saving the $250-300 you will pay after shipping. Also, to make use of the 165hz you will need a maxwell based gpu, can't remember the min req.
> Do you want to save money and enjoy the experience of the high refresh panel or are you planning in dropping some more money in the future on hardware, if so then maybe the extra for the XB271HU is worth it.


It is hard to pass up. I would like to spend that saved money on other things. Although I do like the slim bezels on the new Asus and Acer model, so it's a toss up.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Is that overclock still done in the OSD or are we talking the other way to overclock.


from the osd not from nvcp...


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> from the osd not from nvcp...


Oh wow so they really are using the new gsync module. I guess they no longer make the version 1.0 module


----------



## ondoy

osd OC from 270...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> just sharing, latest batch of xb270hu can be overclocked to 165hz...
> manufacturing date is september 2015...


panel info from 270
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*


----------



## KickAssCop

This panel has 3D. Didn't know that.


----------



## Benny89

OMG OMG! Just got message that my two XBs are ready to pick up!









So I will have a weekend to test! Sweet! Gonna eat breakfast and drive to bank to get cash

@misiak- keep your fingers crossed!









EXCITED


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> you are awesome, amazing. Thank you
> 
> I got an October Panel too. No dead pixels no BLB unless I'm crazy...
> Is it as simple as me loading the .icc into my color management profile and hitting save?


Yes, but only for the desktop. Once you launch a game in fullscreen mode it's most likely going to overwrite it. It depends on the game, of course, but like 90% of them do. If you want to use your desktop color profile you have to play in windowed mode.


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> This panel has 3D. Didn't know that.


The XB271HU can run 3D Vision? oO


----------



## C3321J6

edit

misread


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daFtClock*
> 
> Also as a side question: how do people set the RGB values? Are they using some kind of Software? The OSD has a 6 way setting but that doesn't appear to be what people are talking about based on the numbers people are posting.


if you haven't found it yet, when you choose your setting from colour temp, hit the "Go" button after you've chosen "User" again and you get to the RGB gain.
Just FYI, the other post had it as:
R99
G93
B97


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daFtClock*
> 
> Hi everyone I've been watching this thread and the pg279q thread for a while and finally got one! Having some trouble though and was hoping for an opinion. Overall it looks great but at night during a dark scene I get some orange glow in the bottom right. I have mitigated this by lowering the brightness but I can still see it. I feel like at this point I may just be paranoid though.
> 
> Here are some picks:
> 
> 
> 
> This is taken with an LG G4 at 100 ISO
> 
> 
> 
> 500 ISO
> 
> 
> 
> White background 50 ISO. Looks pretty good for uniformity I think.
> 
> Other notes: I found 1 dead pixel in the bottom center. Doesn't bother me though. I really have to try to find it.
> 
> Any thoughts? I bought extended coverage so I have free exchange if I want to but I really don't want to deal with the trouble.
> 
> Also as a side question: how do people set the RGB values? Are they using some kind of Software? The OSD has a 6 way setting but that doesn't appear to be what people are talking about based on the numbers people are posting.
> 
> Thanks for help!
> 
> EDIT: mixed up the ISO values


Really tough to answer that man... It really depends on personal tolerance and preference. Personally, and mind you I am extremely picky, cannot stand dead pixels... Top of the list for me. If it has dead pixels, it is going back. $800 monitor should not have dead pixels out of the box imo.

Regarding the BLB, will it annoy you when you are gaming or watching movies? If so, send it back.... I assure you if you keep trying, you will get a better one if you are not 100% satisfied with your current XB271HU.

My 2 cents, sorry if I wasn't helpful! But it really boils down to the owner. Some people, like myself are searching for that perfect monitor. Others don't care nearly as much and would keep yours even with the minor defects.

Another thing to consider, if you send it back, will you be charged any fees suck as restock or shipping?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> OMG OMG! Just got message that my two XBs are ready to pick up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will have a weekend to test! Sweet! Gonna eat breakfast and drive to bank to get cash
> 
> @misiak- keep your fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCITED


good luck, can not wait to see the results and if they meet the Benny standard


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> The XB271HU can run 3D Vision? oO


I see I can enable it and it warns me that GSync will be disabled. Haven't tried though.


----------



## Benny89

Dam, my PC can't detect XB even though using same DP ports he could easly detect PG279Q









Any ideas?

Never mind, by some reason by default it was set to HDMI is OSD, lol.

Let tests begin!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Dam, my PC can't detect XB even though using same DP ports he could easly detect PG279Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you try turning off pc and plugging it in and turning pc back on?


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Did you try turning off pc and plugging it in and turning pc back on?


Ryzone, what did you end up doing? I bought the XB270HU from Newegg two days ago, and I'll get it on the 22nd. The deal was too good to resist. $230 is not worth it for a better design and HDMI port.

Both Newegg are Amazon are out of stock now. So it only lasted a short time.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Ryzone, what did you end up doing? I bought the XB270HU from Newegg two days ago, and I'll get it on the 22nd. The deal was too good to resist. $230 is not worth it for a better design and HDMI port.
> 
> Both Newegg are Amazon are out of stock now. So it only lasted a short time.


I'm still thinking about it lol. I might go to frys or something today and have them price match. I would like to pick up a WiiU with the money saved so I can play smash hahaha

Update: It might already be too late. They did say more on the way those 20 sold out fast. If they did its ok.


----------



## Benny89

*TAKE THAT ASUS!!!*

Guys, I am simple amazed. Like really. I just did basic tests of my first XB and that is best monitor I had from all 5 (4 PG279Q and this one) I had.

The build quality is simple fantastic. I was at first (before I had my 4th PG) sure that PG279Q looks better .

But when I got this baby out of box I was simple amazed by how clean, sharp and good design and build quality is. Thin bezels looks absolutely astonishing and thick down bezel give it really nice finish. Logo is a matter of preferance- I personally LOVE it.

Stand is super good. Monitor IS DEAD STABLE, sitting like rock on my desk. Stand legs are nice blood-red colored, not shiny red that pictures show. Red legs are metal so it looks great. Whole stand looks and feel a lot harder and solid than PG279Q which now in comparsion seems more plastic for me.

Now BLB is minimal and even there where it is- is whiteish, not yellow







. There is a little bit of BLB in bottom right (figures) but glow is silverish.

Bottom left, top left and top right are pretty much totally dark, little IPS glow on top right.

Here is picture of BLB on pure black background: 35 brightness. Little bit exagerrated by camer (sorry, cell phone).



Here is in Witcher 3 dark dungeon. Top is exagerated by camera. Bottom right glows silver a little but nothing major.



And here is uniformity (tint may be red, but I didn't yet go and play with RPG so don't focus on overall tint):



Default colors are badly calibrated- white is reddish a little so you need to play with RGB here. PGs are yellowish at default. So yea, usual stuff.

Next:

*No dead pixles, no dust.*

Overall- this is much better than any PG I had, and that is only one of two babies I have










I will test second XB today at night or tomorrow, we will see







. But if second one is not better- this one is a keeper. Finally.

EAT that Asus.

in Nvidia Control Panel I can set up to 144Hz but I still don't know how to OC to 165. Can someone with XB do for me little tutorial







?


----------



## Ryzone

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> *TAKE THAT ASUS!!!*
> 
> Guys, I am simple amazed. Like really. I just did basic tests of my first XB and that is best monitor I had from all 5 (4 PG279Q and this one) I had.
> 
> The build quality is simple fantastic. I was at first (before I had my 4th PG) sure that PG279Q looks better .
> 
> But when I got this baby out of box I was simple amazed by how clean, sharp and good design and build quality is. Thin bezels looks absolutely astonishing and thick down bezel give it really nice finish. Logo is a matter of preferance- I personally LOVE it.
> 
> Stand is super good. Monitor IS DEAD STABLE, sitting like rock on my desk. Stand legs are nice blood-red colored, not shiny red that pictures show. Red legs are metal so it looks great. Whole stand looks and feel a lot harder and solid than PG279Q which now in comparsion seems more plastic for me.
> 
> Now BLB is minimal and even there where it is- is whiteish, not yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is a little bit of BLB in bottom right (figures) but glow is silverish.
> 
> Bottom left, top left and top right are pretty much totally dark, little IPS glow on top right.
> 
> Here is picture of BLB on pure black background: 35 brightness. Little bit exagerrated by camer (sorry, cell phone).
> 
> 
> 
> Here is in Witcher 3 dark dungeon. Top is exagerated by camera. Bottom right glows silver a little but nothing major.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is uniformity (tint may be red, but I didn't yet go and play with RPG so don't focus on overall tint):
> 
> 
> 
> Default colors are badly calibrated- white is reddish a little so you need to play with RGB here. PGs are yellowish at default. So yea, usual stuff.
> 
> Next:
> 
> *No dead pixles, no dust.*
> 
> Overall- this is much better than any PG I had, and that is only one of two babies I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will test second XB today at night or tomorrow, we will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But if second one is not better- this one is a keeper. Finally.
> 
> EAT that Asus.
> 
> in Nvidia Control Panel I can set up to 144Hz but I still don't know how to OC to 165. Can someone with XB do for me little tutorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?






Nice so after using the PG's your 100% certain staying with Acer now?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> 
> Nice so after using the PG's your 100% certain staying with Acer now?


Yes, like yes x 10. I love this baby. And I still have second one to test


----------



## austzorro

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> *TAKE THAT ASUS!!!*
> 
> Guys, I am simple amazed. Like really. I just did basic tests of my first XB and that is best monitor I had from all 5 (4 PG279Q and this one) I had.
> 
> The build quality is simple fantastic. I was at first (before I had my 4th PG) sure that PG279Q looks better .
> 
> But when I got this baby out of box I was simple amazed by how clean, sharp and good design and build quality is. Thin bezels looks absolutely astonishing and thick down bezel give it really nice finish. Logo is a matter of preferance- I personally LOVE it.
> 
> Stand is super good. Monitor IS DEAD STABLE, sitting like rock on my desk. Stand legs are nice blood-red colored, not shiny red that pictures show. Red legs are metal so it looks great. Whole stand looks and feel a lot harder and solid than PG279Q which now in comparsion seems more plastic for me.
> 
> Now BLB is minimal and even there where it is- is whiteish, not yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is a little bit of BLB in bottom right (figures) but glow is silverish.
> 
> Bottom left, top left and top right are pretty much totally dark, little IPS glow on top right.
> 
> Here is picture of BLB on pure black background: 35 brightness. Little bit exagerrated by camer (sorry, cell phone).
> 
> 
> 
> Here is in Witcher 3 dark dungeon. Top is exagerated by camera. Bottom right glows silver a little but nothing major.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is uniformity (tint may be red, but I didn't yet go and play with RPG so don't focus on overall tint):
> 
> 
> 
> Default colors are badly calibrated- white is reddish a little so you need to play with RGB here. PGs are yellowish at default. So yea, usual stuff.
> 
> Next:
> 
> *No dead pixles, no dust.*
> 
> Overall- this is much better than any PG I had, and that is only one of two babies I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will test second XB today at night or tomorrow, we will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But if second one is not better- this one is a keeper. Finally.
> 
> EAT that Asus.
> 
> in Nvidia Control Panel I can set up to 144Hz but I still don't know how to OC to 165. Can someone with XB do for me little tutorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?






Is this a Dec model?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yes, like yes x 10. I love this baby. And I still have second one to test


Nice. Well looks like I'm really going to have to go with Acer now. Lets hope I can grow on the design, I don't like that fat chin (bottom bezel). Since I'll be using the freedom arm the stand doesn't bother me anymore







other then that. all I'll miss from the Asus is the OSD menu.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> 
> Is this a Dec model?


October 2015


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yes, like yes x 10. I love this baby. And I still have second one to test


why even test the second one if you have a keeper now?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> why even test the second one if you have a keeper now?


It may be better? Besides @misiak may want second one if it will also be good. Besides why should I not test it?


----------



## Benny89

BTW. I set up IIC profile for XB from few pages back but it also applies to my secondary monitor. Can I somehow use different ICC profiles for each one? Thanks


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Default colors are badly calibrated- white is reddish a little so you need to play with RGB here. PGs are yellowish at default. So yea, usual stuff.


Not too happy with that. PG279Qs are calibrated almost perfectly out of the box.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Not too happy with that. PG279Qs are calibrated almost perfectly out of the box.


Um, no, but whatever. when TFT will get it review we will have perfect settings anyway


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> *TAKE THAT ASUS!!!*
> 
> Guys, I am simple amazed. Like really. I just did basic tests of my first XB and that is best monitor I had from all 5 (4 PG279Q and this one) I had.
> 
> The build quality is simple fantastic. I was at first (before I had my 4th PG) sure that PG279Q looks better .
> 
> But when I got this baby out of box I was simple amazed by how clean, sharp and good design and build quality is. Thin bezels looks absolutely astonishing and thick down bezel give it really nice finish. Logo is a matter of preferance- I personally LOVE it.
> 
> Stand is super good. Monitor IS DEAD STABLE, sitting like rock on my desk. Stand legs are nice blood-red colored, not shiny red that pictures show. Red legs are metal so it looks great. Whole stand looks and feel a lot harder and solid than PG279Q which now in comparsion seems more plastic for me.
> 
> Now BLB is minimal and even there where it is- is whiteish, not yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is a little bit of BLB in bottom right (figures) but glow is silverish.
> 
> Bottom left, top left and top right are pretty much totally dark, little IPS glow on top right.
> 
> Here is picture of BLB on pure black background: 35 brightness. Little bit exagerrated by camer (sorry, cell phone).
> 
> 
> 
> Here is in Witcher 3 dark dungeon. Top is exagerated by camera. Bottom right glows silver a little but nothing major.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is uniformity (tint may be red, but I didn't yet go and play with RPG so don't focus on overall tint):
> 
> 
> 
> Default colors are badly calibrated- white is reddish a little so you need to play with RGB here. PGs are yellowish at default. So yea, usual stuff.
> 
> Next:
> 
> *No dead pixles, no dust.*
> 
> Overall- this is much better than any PG I had, and that is only one of two babies I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will test second XB today at night or tomorrow, we will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But if second one is not better- this one is a keeper. Finally.
> 
> EAT that Asus.
> 
> in Nvidia Control Panel I can set up to 144Hz but I still don't know how to OC to 165. Can someone with XB do for me little tutorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Hmm, you told me yesterday that my BLB was unacceptable







let's compare our pics here lol.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Hmm, you told me yesterday that my BLB was unacceptable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's compare our pics here lol.


You have way worse on top right. My biggest BLB is bottom right and you can see how minimal it is. On your picture top right BLB looks like it could cover 1/4th of whole screen


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It may be better? Besides @misiak may want second one if it will also be good. Besides why should I not test it?


save the seller the hassle of dealing with an open box item or return. Not arguing, just wondering why if you have a keeper


----------



## Bercon

Without calibrated camera, it's really hard to compare the BLB. Cameras try to compensate the dark scene and blow even smallest light way out of proportion. To be honest, I think the main problem of this panel is dirt in the screen and awful uniformity.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You have way worse on top right. My biggest BLB is bottom right and you can see how minimal it is. On your picture top right BLB looks like it could cover 1/4th of whole screen


My camera way overexposed that, it doesn't look anything like that at all in person fortunately. Like, not even close.


----------



## electro2u

...


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> *TAKE THAT ASUS!!!*
> Now BLB is minimal and even there where it is- is whiteish, not yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is a little bit of BLB in bottom right (figures) but glow is silverish.
> 
> Bottom left, top left and top right are pretty much totally dark, little IPS glow on top right.
> 
> Here is picture of BLB on pure black background: 35 brightness. Little bit exagerrated by camer (sorry, cell phone).
> 
> 
> 
> Here is in Witcher 3 dark dungeon. Top is exagerated by camera. Bottom right glows silver a little but nothing major.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is uniformity (tint may be red, but I didn't yet go and play with RPG so don't focus on overall tint):
> 
> 
> 
> Default colors are badly calibrated- white is reddish a little so you need to play with RGB here. PGs are yellowish at default. So yea, usual stuff.
> 
> *No dead pixles, no dust.*


Looking good so far









And I hate to sound like a broken record, but those slight pressure spots right above the logo can be corrected by loosening the screw directly behind the logo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> in Nvidia Control Panel I can set up to 144Hz but I still don't know how to OC to 165. Can someone with XB do for me little tutorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Sure. You have to go to the "Over Clock" menu located in the wrench icon section. Once there, you turn "Enable" to "ON," scroll down to "Max Refresh," and turn it up to "165." Once the monitor restarts, you should be able to select the new refresh rate in your graphics card's control panel.

EDIT: Whoops, switch that, you actually turn the "Max Refresh" up to "165," and then turn "Enable" "ON." Wouldn't want to restart the monitor before setting it to 165, seeing as it would do nothing Scratch that, was right the first time


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I see I can enable it and it warns me that GSync will be disabled. Haven't tried though.


Would be interesting to know if it works. Do you have 3D Vision glasses and can try it?


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, the frame was ever so slightly curling inward (toward me) on the right corner, so I simply grabbed the lower corner with my right hand's thumb on the front (trust me, the buttons got in the way multiple times), and my index finger propped at the back (my left hand loosely steadying the top middle right part of the bezel) and twisted gently (but very firmly; think the motion of dog-earing the corner of a book's page) outward (away from me) in several repetitions. I then stepped back, inspected the changes (if any), and repeated until I got the results in the after image (it took a while).
> 
> Needless to say, if you can bend it into shape, you can bend it out of shape, so if you're not careful, you can actually add more pressure to the screen than when you started and end up with something worse, which is why I don't recommend it in general.


Are there any videos of this? I can't quite picture how to do that?


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You have way worse on top right. My biggest BLB is bottom right and you can see how minimal it is. On your picture top right BLB looks like it could cover 1/4th of whole screen


To be fair, the screen is angled slightly down in his shot, and looks to be picking up IPS glow. As most of us have stated multiple times in this thread, it's almost impossible to get an accurate images of these things on a full black screen.

Those of us who already own the screen have an easier time judging the images of these displays and seeing through the camera faults. As for those that don't own one yet, and are basing their decision solely on bad cellphone images, I don't envy them, since it really isn't representative of what you see in person.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Um, no, but whatever. when TFT will get it review we will have perfect settings anyway


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm

And no, we won't have perfect settings, unless you plan on running all your games in windowed mode.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> Are there any videos of this? I can'tquite picture how to do that?


Which is why I wouldn't recommend it









Taking a closer look at CallsignVega's images of a partially disassembled unit, it looks like the bezel is fixed to the metal frame with screws around its perimeter. So on top of the metal frame being bendable, over-tightened screws could also be pulling/warping (ever so slightly) the metal frame in at the problem edges as well, again, depending on that unit's specific fit.

This wouldn't be the same thing as BLB, which is what the PG279Q was mostly experiencing due to the way the LCD was fitted to the backlight in the more traditional way, which left small gaps around the perimeter of the screen.

It's possible one could open the unit and adjust the tightness of the screws, but I for one, am not going to risk voiding my warranty.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm
> 
> And no, we won't have perfect settings, unless you plan on running all your games in windowed mode.


I'm not using one currently, but when I have had a custom ICC profile, I've successfully used CPKeeper to keep my profile active in exclusive fullscreen mode. I can't guarantee it will work for everyone's system, or every game, but it worked in every one I tried.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> I'm not using one currently, but when I have had a custom ICC profile, I've successfully used CPKeeper to keep my profile active in exclusive fullscreen mode. I can't guarantee it will work for everyone's system, or every game, but it worked in every one I tried.


Out of the 22 games listed here, 5 don't work, which has me worried.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Out of the 22 games listed here, 5 don't work, which has me worried.


Well aren't you the glass half empty type







I did say it may not work with all games. On the bright side, it's better than nothing









EDIT: To sympathize, yes, this lack of official support of ICC profiles in exclusive fullscreen is downright annoying, which is one of the reasons I avoid using ICC when possible. I'm sure there's a reason, but I have no clue why it would be so hard for AMD/Nvidia to find a way around this.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> BTW. I set up IIC profile for XB from few pages back but it also applies to my secondary monitor. Can I somehow use different ICC profiles for each one? Thanks


Yes you need to configure windows color profiles for each LCD inside windows settings. Great to hear it's way better than Asus


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Well aren't you the glass half empty type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did say it may not work with all games. On the bright side, it's better than nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: To sympathize, yes, this lack of official support of ICC profiles in exclusive fullscreen is downright annoying, which is one of the reasons I avoid using ICC when possible. I'm sure there's a reason, but I have no clue why it would be so hard for AMD/Nvidia to find a way around this.


I'd much rather have a well calibrated monitor out of the box so I won't have to deal with all the fuzz and nonsense.


----------



## Ryzone

If only amazon can get stock ZzZzZzZz


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> I'd much rather have a well calibrated monitor out of the box so I won't have to deal with all the fuzz and nonsense.


Agreed









Needless to say, I'm looking forward to TFT Central's full review.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Not too happy with that. PG279Qs are calibrated almost perfectly out of the box.


I wouldn't say they are calibrated perfectly out of the box, but the colors do seem a lot better right out of the box then the Acer monitor does. My Acer monitor looked quite a bit washed out compared to the Asus monitor. But once I applied the settings that I saw on this form, it looks a lot better.

And whomever posted this background at some point, thank you. This background is awesome and truly shows the awesome colors of this panel.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> *TAKE THAT ASUS!!!*
> 
> Guys, I am simple amazed. Like really. I just did basic tests of my first XB and that is best monitor I had from all 5 (4 PG279Q and this one) I had.
> 
> The build quality is simple fantastic. I was at first (before I had my 4th PG) sure that PG279Q looks better .
> 
> But when I got this baby out of box I was simple amazed by how clean, sharp and good design and build quality is. Thin bezels looks absolutely astonishing and thick down bezel give it really nice finish. Logo is a matter of preferance- I personally LOVE it.
> 
> Stand is super good. Monitor IS DEAD STABLE, sitting like rock on my desk. Stand legs are nice blood-red colored, not shiny red that pictures show. Red legs are metal so it looks great. Whole stand looks and feel a lot harder and solid than PG279Q which now in comparsion seems more plastic for me.
> 
> Now BLB is minimal and even there where it is- is whiteish, not yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is a little bit of BLB in bottom right (figures) but glow is silverish.
> 
> Bottom left, top left and top right are pretty much totally dark, little IPS glow on top right.
> 
> Here is picture of BLB on pure black background: 35 brightness. Little bit exagerrated by camer (sorry, cell phone).
> 
> 
> 
> Here is in Witcher 3 dark dungeon. Top is exagerated by camera. Bottom right glows silver a little but nothing major.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is uniformity (tint may be red, but I didn't yet go and play with RPG so don't focus on overall tint):
> 
> 
> 
> Default colors are badly calibrated- white is reddish a little so you need to play with RGB here. PGs are yellowish at default. So yea, usual stuff.
> 
> Next:
> 
> *No dead pixles, no dust.*
> 
> Overall- this is much better than any PG I had, and that is only one of two babies I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will test second XB today at night or tomorrow, we will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But if second one is not better- this one is a keeper. Finally.
> 
> EAT that Asus.
> 
> in Nvidia Control Panel I can set up to 144Hz but I still don't know how to OC to 165. Can someone with XB do for me little tutorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I see you have bleed/pressure near the bottom middle. Try loosening that screw a bit directly behind the bottom middle of the screen. Should fix it









As for overclocking. Open the OSD, go to the Wrench icon. Then go to the overclock setting, enter it, Enable (on), set to 165hz, then select apply&reboot. Should see 165hz in place of 144hz in Nvidia Control Panel.


----------



## austzorro

My local store has some in stock... https://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemId=621973

But I have an ASUS PG279Q at the moment that I have been using and somewhat happy with. Not sure if I should buy an Acer and try it out and keep the best one.

My ASUS PG279Q has a weird pressure circle in the middle which I have been showing in the PG forum.



But its rather hard to see unless its on a full light background. In addition the uniformity isn't 100%, but still hard to tell when using it for normal operations. Also heard the acer has some uniformity issues too.


----------



## jstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I wouldn't say they are calibrated perfectly out of the box, but the colors do seem a lot better right out of the box then the Acer monitor does. My Acer monitor looked quite a bit washed out compared to the Asus monitor. But once I applied the settings that I saw on this form, it looks a lot better.
> 
> And whomever posted this background at some point, thank you. This background is awesome and truly shows the awesome colors of this panel.


Can you please send link for the lion background? I tried searching for it but couldn't find...


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstar*
> 
> Can you please send link for the lion background? I tried searching for it but couldn't find...


I googled "Lion coloured wallpaper" and found this... http://wall.alphacoders.com/by_sub_category.php?id=134833


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstar*
> 
> Can you please send link for the lion background? I tried searching for it but couldn't find...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> I googled "Lion coloured wallpaper" and found this... http://wall.alphacoders.com/by_sub_category.php?id=134833


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I wouldn't say they are calibrated perfectly out of the box, but the colors do seem a lot better right out of the box then the Acer monitor does. My Acer monitor looked quite a bit washed out compared to the Asus monitor. But once I applied the settings that I saw on this form, it looks a lot better.
> 
> And whomever posted this background at some point, thank you. This background is awesome and truly shows the awesome colors of this panel.


http://i.imgur.com/ECDBtqy.jpg

Here are some others I like:

http://imgur.com/a/enIbg


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> Well
> Well, its an October ship and im currently using :
> 
> Brightness - 24
> Contrast - 53
> Red - 96
> Green - 84
> Blue - 100
> Gamma - 2.2
> 
> I thought i wouldnt like the looks of the stand but i think its perfectly fine, the red is much darker than you see in pictures. Its more of a wine color i guess id say. But seriously, my grey and white screens look the way they should! Time to go play me some WoW hehe


That makes the whites on my panel literally red. I guess every panel calibrates differently...


----------



## RedM00N

By any chance, does this have a service menu(or anyone know how to get to it)? I know holding the first button when powering the monitor on shows an info window. Just wanted to know if I could play with overdrive settings with ULMB thru a service menu.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Well guys I got my XB271HU today and.... I am extremely pleased with it! This is an October Panel bought from the Acer store restock on 12/16 sent overnight to me. The tape on the outside of the box was the original Acer tape and had not been taped over. Also, the box came in pristine condition with no signs of wear unlike the PG279Q I received a few weeks ago.
> 
> I have the most minuscule black light bleed in the bottom left corner. The other three corners show no BLB what-so-ever and it exhibits basically zero IPS glow across the entire screen. I see zero dead pixels, zero dust specs/spots and uniformity looks nearly perfect to my naked eyes.
> 
> This one is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the box colors were not as close to sRGB as I thought they would be, but were decent.
> 
> CALIBRATION:
> 
> XB271HU Menu Settings were set to the below to achieve the best desired starting point and as close to 6500K as possible before calibration:
> 
> The Standard Profile was used along with these settings.
> 
> 
> Brightness: 28
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2
> Color Temp: User Mode, (R Gain 99) (G Gain 93) (B Gain 97)
> 6-axis color was left at default settings and was not changed.
> 
> I calibrated and profiled the display using my X-rite colormunki display paired with the Argyll + Displaycal GUI combo. It acheived a white point of 6485K near perfect to the desired 6500K. A black depth of .010 cd/m2 which is outstanding, a contrast ratio of 1143:1 which is above the rated 1000:1 contrast ratio listed by Acer. A Delta E Average of 0.19 and a Delta E Maximum of 0.75!!!
> 
> 
> Achieved White Point after calibration: 6485K
> Black Depth: .010 cd/m2
> Contrast Ratio: 1143:1
> Delta E Average: 0.19
> Delta E Maximum: 0.75
> 
> 
> 
> These results are simply amazing and the display looks gorgeous after calibration.
> 
> I will post the calibrated .icc profile below that was made for anyone that would like to use it on their XB271HU.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XB271HU2015-12-18.zip 710k .zip file


Your settings: 

Mine: 

For some reason it's hard to gain good whites... I actually put brightness to 100% to take the pictures since I feel a higher brightness brings out the whites.

BL2710PT is on the right... predator on the left.


----------



## Benny89

Guys, how to take off stand from monitor?!! I mean not stand with legs but this pole that hold monitor and let it adjust position! I can't find way to dissmount it and of course there is no instruction inside box







. It sticks behind monitor like on glue.
Please help....

EDIT: Ok, I have found hidden button, lol.

Second XB271Hu was not good, it had dead pixels, although BLB was much smaller than on my first one.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Your settings:
> 
> Mine:
> 
> For some reason it's hard to gain good whites... I actually put brightness to 100% to take the pictures since I feel a higher brightness brings out the whites.
> 
> BL2710PT is on the right... predator on the left.


Is the right screen calibrated? The BL2710PT on TFTcentral looked like, well, this:


----------



## yellows

After experiencing the fiasco of ASUS' monitor I've decided to order this one as well. After reading through this entire thread I'm not regretting my decision









One thing I've noticed is that some people are having problems with their GPU (especially nVidia) not down-clocking even at the desktop while running at 144/165Hz. This is caused by the "oddness" of the pixel clock in regards to signal generators on-board the GPU.

For the most common refresh rates there are low-power true hardware signal generators, but for non-standard ones they have to be actively generated. This depends on the exact specifications of the GPU in question, but some users have been successful in forcing the low-power mode through driver tweaks while others experience signal degradation that results in it going out of monitor's tolerance (white/grey screen, artefacts).

In order to minimize this effect I'd advise using doubled standard refresh rates: 120Hz and 150Hz. For the ASUS I was able to select 150 as the overclock target and it worked very well even with another 120Hz monitor connected at the same time - minimal core clock instead of the computer pulling 60W more from the outlet


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Second XB271Hu was not good, it had dead pixels, although BLB was much smaller than on my first one.


More than one?
Please start list of serial numbers.
This would help future buyers when faulty ones return to the market.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Guys, how to take off stand from monitor?!! I mean not stand with legs but this pole that hold monitor and let it adjust position! I can't find way to dissmount it and of course there is no instruction inside box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It sticks behind monitor like on glue.
> Please help....
> 
> EDIT: Ok, I have found hidden button, lol.
> 
> Second XB271Hu was not good, it had dead pixels, although BLB was much smaller than on my first one.


So whats the verdict dude, are you keeping the first ones? Any more pics? Whats the screen coating like?

Wish i had waited for this monitor now instead of going for the Dell S2176DG.


----------



## Stigmatta

Heres my desktop with my own settings with that same wallpaper.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So whats the verdict dude, are you keeping the first ones? Any more pics? Whats the screen coating like?
> 
> Wish i had waited for this monitor now instead of going for the Dell S2176DG.


Well, I have played a lot with it today and I am not keeping it.

Now to all of you to understand me correctly and not get me wrong: this was a keeper for those willing to have AUO panel. It was best of all AUO monitos I had so far. Build quality, BLB and uniformity is better than PG279Q.

However I just can't play with BLB. I just can't. So I am official done with AUO fast IPS panels. Both Acer and Asus. I just can't play with BLB. For me G-Sync, 144Hz and IPS colors are not worth having BLB.

After going through total of 6 IPS panels from AUO I can say that I had much better time playing on my old TN and I have much better time now playing ony my EIZO 1080p IPS 24" which has zero BLB even though it is IPS screen and super minimal IPS glow.

For me personally quality of image, immersion and being able to play immersively in the dark is what gives me joy while playing games. Those fast IPS panels deliver crap image quality for me at the price of fancy stuff that doesn't make me enjoy games more at all when I have BLB.

So I am done with AUO for good. Don't expect more of XB or PG from me, I am done with them. I think I am gonna invest in some quality IPS panel from Samsung or LG with 60Hz, maybe ultra wide and be done with it. Or buy 4k TV and use it as monitor. At this price point having BLB for me is just no acceptable. This is just me of course.

So both XBs are going back and in January I am gonna grab some quality 1440p 60Hz screen and don't look back. After two months of being hyped I can finally say: no G-Sync and not HZ are good enough for me to compensate for lack of immersion in game due to BLB or horrible IPS glow.

Ine the end I still recommend much more XB271HU over PG271HU but only if you are guy who is able to play with BLB and bigger than normal IPS glow on AUO panels. If not- don't even try to play lottery like I did







.

So good luck to all in lottery, and I am going back to quality panels with 60Hz. 144Hz technology is not mature enough for me to sacrifice image quality.

Cheers guys







.


----------



## RedM00N

@Benny89 I didn't see any bleed in your Witcher 3 shot, only in the camera shot (and what bleed I did see was probably fixable.)

Even mine has bleed which I managed to fix (and whats left is only noticeable past like 75 brightness of which I'm at 25 and only the normal IPS glow comes into play due to my viewing distance, but I'ts not worth loosing this new found refreshrate since most games I tried can do 165+fps.

Sucks to see you go this way after all you've been through, especially since the screen you posted Witcher 3 in looked good to me. Maybe OLED/QLED will be for you, heck for all of us, but sadly thats a long ways off


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Wish i had waited for this monitor now instead of going for the Dell S2176DG.


Are you not satisfied with Dell? Why?
I returned mine today (one big dust speck). The store won't have any other till first week of January so I took cash back.
Now I'm torn apart between waiting for better quality Dell or going for some IPS.
IPS screens (Asus / Acer) are priced~50% higher than the price I can get for Dell so it's difficult choice.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Is the right screen calibrated? The BL2710PT on TFTcentral looked like, well, this:


It should be... Might check my settings again. But from the naked eye it looks better.

FYI i have no idea how to interpret that screenshot. But II used their calibrated settings for the monitor. Was just a tad off.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> @Benny89 I didn't see any bleed in your Witcher 3 shot, only in the camera shot (and what bleed I did see was probably fixable.)
> 
> Even mine has bleed which I managed to fix (and whats left is only noticeable past like 75 brightness of which I'm at 25 and only the normal IPS glow comes into play due to my viewing distance, but I'ts not worth loosing this new found refreshrate since most games I tried can do 165+fps.
> 
> Sucks to see you go this way after all you've been through, especially since the screen you posted Witcher 3 in looked good to me. Maybe OLED/QLED will be for you, heck for all of us, but sadly thats a long ways off


I don't want to waste time and efford to fix or try to fix BLB and either success or not. That is not my job to make sure image is quality. You saw BLB in my Witcher 3 picture- top right and bottom right was BLB mixed with IPS glow. My BLB is whiteish, not silverish so they blend with each other creating glow in corners that is mix of them. Trust me, after 8 panels I know what BLB is and how to identify it







.

I just can't feel immersion with it. It destroys it for me. Although G-Sync is what I really liked, 144Hz was not something that I felt really good compare to 60Hz. Sure it is smoother but that is not something I am willing to accept in exchange of other flaws of AUO fast panels.

All in all, I am not guy who is willing to accept image quality flaws for some fancy stuff. That is not for me.

I will still upgrade to 1440p monitor and bigger one- that for sure. But that won't be AUO panel. Nope.

Thinking of upgrading to 4K 60Hz G-Sync monitor as I think those are LG panels? I will see that in January









For now I will return and enjoy Christmas







.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Are you not satisfied with Dell? Why?
> I returned mine today (one big dust speck). The store won't have any other till first week of January so I took cash back.
> Now I'm torn apart between waiting for better quality Dell or going for some IPS.
> IPS screens (Asus / Acer) are priced~50% higher than the price I can get for Dell so it's difficult choice.


Pixel Inversion. The vertical lines are annoying but atleast the panel itself is good quality.

For now it will do until something better comes along.

The pixel inversion just ruins the overall picture quality. Also the Dell U2515H i use at work is superior to this monitor. The glossy bezel and brilliant IPS screen are just mind blowing.

Go for a Dell ultra sharpe Benny89 if your sticking with 60hz. Those are BRILLIANT. No IPS glow, No BLB and hand tested before they are shipped from Dell. Here's mine at work. They are flawless.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Pixel Inversion. The vertical lines are annoying but atleast the panel itself is good quality.
> 
> For now it will do until something better comes along.
> 
> The pixel inversion just ruins the overall picture quality. Also the Dell U2515H i use at work is superior to this monitor. The glossy bezel and brilliant IPS screen are just mind blowing.
> 
> Go for a Dell ultra sharpe Benny89 if your sticking with 60hz. Those are BRILLIANT. No IPS glow, No BLB and hand tested before they are shipped from Dell. Here's mine at work. They are flawless.


Do they have ultra-wides also? If they have such quality I can go for 34". I don't really care about G-Sync and refresh rate anymore. I want to turn dark game in dark night and enjoy it, that is all









And give me please model of yours ultra-sharpe please. Is it 1440p?


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I don't want to waste time and efford to fix or try to fix BLB and either success or not. That is not my job to make sure image is quality. You saw BLB in my Witcher 3 picture- top right and bottom right was BLB mixed with IPS glow. My BLB is whiteish, not silverish so they blend with each other creating glow in corners that is mix of them. Trust me, after 8 panels I know what BLB is and how to identify it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I just can't feel immersion with it. It destroys it for me. Although G-Sync is what I really liked, 144Hz was not something that I felt really good compare to 60Hz. Sure it is smoother but that is not something I am willing to accept in exchange of other flaws of AUO fast panels.
> 
> All in all, I am not guy who is willing to accept image quality flaws for some fancy stuff. That is not for me.
> 
> I will still upgrade to 1440p monitor and bigger one- that for sure. But that won't be AUO panel. Nope.
> 
> Thinking of upgrading to 4K 60Hz G-Sync monitor as I think those are LG panels? I will see that in January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I will return and enjoy Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was also considering waiting and looking into the 4K versions of these monitors, however after considering my current PC, I don't believe I am at a 4k ready level. Anyways, I had been doing some research on ASUS's PG279AQ but have yet to see any sites list the panel used in it. I'm sure you would like to know before you buy, but I did see that OverclockersUK has some in stock if I read correctly.

I am sad to see that you were never able to get the panel you wanted, (honestly the only reason I'm still in this is because I may be purchasing one of Vega's) and I hope that you find a monitor worth the money. Now if monitor makers would actually turn on the monitors before shipping them out, we may not have been having these problems haha.

Best of luck


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> Heres my desktop with my own settings with that same wallpaper.


...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I don't want to waste time and efford to fix or try to fix BLB and either success or not. That is not my job to make sure image is quality. You saw BLB in my Witcher 3 picture- top right and bottom right was BLB mixed with IPS glow. My BLB is whiteish, not silverish so they blend with each other creating glow in corners that is mix of them. Trust me, after 8 panels I know what BLB is and how to identify it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I just can't feel immersion with it. It destroys it for me. Although G-Sync is what I really liked, 144Hz was not something that I felt really good compare to 60Hz. Sure it is smoother but that is not something I am willing to accept in exchange of other flaws of AUO fast panels.
> 
> All in all, I am not guy who is willing to accept image quality flaws for some fancy stuff. That is not for me.
> 
> I will still upgrade to 1440p monitor and bigger one- that for sure. But that won't be AUO panel. Nope.
> 
> Thinking of upgrading to 4K 60Hz G-Sync monitor as I think those are LG panels? I will see that in January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I will return and enjoy Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Uff, I was off the whole day and was shocked see you posting







Sorry to hear this man. After reading one of your first post I was pretty optimistic. However, I knew there was too much bleeding for you even though you said it's pretty good. I think Mike's BLB is better than yours. Also that uniformity seems not perfect to me. I saw much better tbh. But hard to judge from photos. Any chance you can take some photos of uniformity, BLB and dead pixels of your second panel ? I know you are disgusted but it could help others.

Sad you giving up, but don't think you can get a good 60Hz IPS panel so easily. It's also a lottery but only with a bigger chance to score. I had two Dell IPS panels, one of them Ultrasharp and they've sucked as well. BLB and IPS glow same as on these AUO panels - maybe even worse. S2415H had even a terrible uniformity. Just a little warning to not be so optimistic... Maybe I have some screens somewhere, will post if I'll find.

I said this at the beginning and it was pure conspiracy but well, maybe there is really something about it. We have seen that almost every panels was perfect at the beginning. Vega's 5 samples - all perfect. A coincidence ? Maybe, maybe not. You remember the panels were available only to Amazon an in very limited stocks. So what if they were cherry picked only to prove the Acer is much better than Asus this time and that they've learned from XB270HU start. Lot of people returned Asus and went for Acer jut because of this. Also reviews are much more positive for Acer than Asus. Maybe a BS but one never knows.... I can see much more bad panels now than few weeks ago...


----------



## Noshuru

Can anyone take a picture of what the IPS glow and BLB actually looks like to your eyes?


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Can anyone take a picture of what the IPS glow and BLB actually looks like to your eyes?


No you can't reproduce what you can see with your eyes. Cameras will always exaggerate what you see. Don't get to freaked out by BLB or IPS glow. Unless you have really high OCD it shouldn't bother you at all. I have some IPS glow on my lower right and left on my QNIX and it has never bothered me.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Uff, I was off the whole day and was shocked see you posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear this man. After reading one of your first post I was pretty optimistic. However, I knew there was too much bleeding for you even though you said it's pretty good. I think Mike's BLB is better than yours. Also that uniformity seems not perfect to me. I saw much better tbh. But hard to judge from photos. Any chance you can take some photos of uniformity, BLB and dead pixels of your second panel ? I know you are disgusted but it could help others.
> 
> Sad you giving up, but don't think you can get a good 60Hz IPS panel so easily. It's also a lottery but only with a bigger chance to score. I had two Dell IPS panels, one of them Ultrasharp and they've sucked as well. BLB and IPS glow same as on these AUO panels - maybe even worse. S2415H had even a terrible uniformity. Just a little warning to not be so optimistic... Maybe I have some screens somewhere, will post if I'll find.
> 
> I said this at the beginning and it was pure conspiracy but well, maybe there is really something about it. We have seen that almost every panels was perfect at the beginning. Vega's 5 samples - all perfect. A coincidence ? Maybe, maybe not. You remember the panels were available only to Amazon an in very limited stocks. So what if they were cherry picked only to prove the Acer is much better than Asus this time and that they've learned from XB270HU start. Lot of people returned Asus and went for Acer jut because of this. Also reviews are much more positive for Acer than Asus. Maybe a BS but one never knows.... I can see much more bad panels now than few weeks ago...


Yea, well, it was worth to try but I just can't play with BLB. If someone is willing to accept big glow or BLB than I recommend XB, but I am done with them.

Well, I have EIZO Flex Scan EV2450, Dell U2414H and LG- all IPS 24" panels and all three are flawless- no BLB (or so small I hardly can find it even if I want) no IPS glow unless looking at engles (or so hard to notice it could just not be there) and no other issues. So I guess I will try me luck.

I will cool a little and try in January to get some quality 60Hz monitor to finally play with joy. Those AUO panels are total trash for me. I wouldn't pay more for then than 300 euros honestly with all their flaws. Ow well.

Now that I have a lot more brands and options to buy new monitor not just AUO (Asus and Acer)- I am kind of excited to see what I can grab.

Till VA or OLED then


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> No you can't reproduce what you can see with your eyes. Cameras will always exaggerate what you see. Don't get to freaked out by BLB or IPS glow. Unless you have really high OCD it shouldn't bother you at all. I have some IPS glow on my lower right and left on my QNIX and it has never bothered me.


Of course you can, but not with a cellphone


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yea, well, it was worth to try but I just can't play with BLB. If someone is willing to accept big glow or BLB than I recommend XB, but I am done with them.
> 
> I will cool a little and try in January to get some quality 60Hz monitor to finally play with joy. Those AUO panels are total trash for me. I wouldn't pay more for then than 300 euros honestly with all their flaws. Ow well.
> 
> Now that I have a lot more brands and options to buy new monitor not just AUO (Asus and Acer)- I am kind of excited to see what I can grab.
> 
> Till VA or OLED then


Well you know, VA is slow (response time) and OLED is miles away. TN is out (at least for me) so the only option is IPS/PLS. And here it's the same lottery again and you just have (maybe) a better chance to score. But 60Hz... Can you really go back ?

In any case I've grabbed one from komputronik and if this will be no better than my Asus, I keep PG279Q and quitting this extremely annoying lottery once for good.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well you know, VA is slow (response time) and OLED is miles away. TN is out (at least for me) so the only option is IPS/PLS. And here it's the same lottery again and you just have (maybe) a better chance to score. But 60Hz... Can you really go back ?
> 
> In any case I've grabbed one from komputronik and if this will be no better than my Asus, I keep PG279Q and quitting this extremely annoying lottery once for good.


I was constantly going back to 60Hz in the last two months of buying and returning AUO monitors so yes- I have no problem with that. Really the only thing that I really miss is 1440p (which is easy to fix) and G-Sync. I really didn't care that much about refresh rate anyway. I honestly don't feel that much difference when playing SP games (which I paly 90% of time). G-Sync was the only thing that I can say is worth some extra money but I won't deal with BLB, horrible glow and paying 2x 60Hz monitor price just for G-Sync.

Definitely can't go back to 1080p







, but that is no problem.

I may try (why not) X34, but I just won't buy any IPS AUO panel anymore. Not worth money they want


----------



## Noshuru

Benny, what brightness do you use?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well you know, VA is slow (response time) and OLED is miles away. TN is out (at least for me) so the only option is IPS/PLS. And here it's the same lottery again and you just have (maybe) a better chance to score. But 60Hz... Can you really go back ?
> 
> In any case I've grabbed one from komputronik and if this will be no better than my Asus, I keep PG279Q and quitting this extremely annoying lottery once for good.


Well there is only one gaming oriented VA monitor I know of, the Eizo Foris FG2421. Who knows what could be achieved if more manufacturers tried to make fast VA panels. A few years ago nobody thought we could get IPS monitors this fast. The PG279Q, XB271HU, and even XB270HU are faster than all but the fastest TN monitors as far as pixel response time goes.

Plus the FG2421 has blur reduction. Response time on paper is one thing, but I reckon the FG2421 with Turbo240 enabled is fast enough for just about anyone. Granted it has other problems, like the fact that it's only 1080p and is also very much a lottery like these AHVA monitors.

As far as refresh rate goes, I can't imagine many 1440p 144 Hz monitor owners running games at 100+ FPS on average so 60 Hz won't be too bad. Most of you guys only play the newest games, and the optimization on all of them is bad enough that a GTX 980 Ti + i7 6700k won't max them out at 1440p and average much more than 70 FPS. Most of you probably use variable refresh rate, meaning your refresh rate is often only in the 60-70 Hz range anyway. Also for what it's worth, the FG2421's response time at 120 Hz isn't much different than these AHVA monitors' response time at 60 Hz.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I was constantly going back to 60Hz in the last two months of buying and returning AUO monitors so yes- I have no problem with that. Really the only thing that I really miss is 1440p (which is easy to fix) and G-Sync. I really didn't care that much about refresh rate anyway. I honestly don't feel that much difference when playing SP games (which I paly 90% of time). G-Sync was the only thing that I can say is worth some extra money but I won't deal with BLB, horrible glow and paying 2x 60Hz monitor price just for G-Sync.
> 
> Definitely can't go back to 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but that is no problem.
> 
> I may try (why not) X34, but I just won't buy any IPS AUO panel anymore. Not worth money they want


Damn Benny I just got home and am sad to read all this. After spending so much time without one of the acer or asus monitors on my desk, I've grown used to 60hz but I do really miss 144hz and gsync. It's true what you say most of all I miss 1440p the most. Games looked awesome. Well man keep us updated with what you decide to do next.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I was constantly going back to 60Hz in the last two months of buying and returning AUO monitors so yes- I have no problem with that. Really the only thing that I really miss is 1440p (which is easy to fix) and G-Sync. I really didn't care that much about refresh rate anyway. I honestly don't feel that much difference when playing SP games (which I paly 90% of time). G-Sync was the only thing that I can say is worth some extra money but I won't deal with BLB, horrible glow and paying 2x 60Hz monitor price just for G-Sync.
> 
> Definitely can't go back to 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but that is no problem.
> 
> I may try (why not) X34, but I just won't buy any IPS AUO panel anymore. Not worth money they want


I feel the X34 would be just another lottery monitor from what I've seen and heard.

How about trying to snag one of the monitors Vega's selling? I'm sure those have good screens on em.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> I feel the X34 would be just another lottery monitor from what I've seen and heard.
> 
> How about trying to snag one of the monitors Vega's selling? I'm sure those have good screens on em.


Definitely agree with this... just going from one lotto to another one. With such high expectations, it is going to be tough to find any monitor that meets them.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Holly crap guys, you did not please me. What's the manufacturing date of your units ? Interesting that at the beginning there were no such issues in this thread so I thought it was caused by design flaw of Asus. But seems they suffer from this as well. Damn it.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Pixel Inversion. The vertical lines are annoying but atleast the panel itself is good quality.
> 
> For now it will do until something better comes along.
> 
> The pixel inversion just ruins the overall picture quality. Also the Dell U2515H i use at work is superior to this monitor. The glossy bezel and brilliant IPS screen are just mind blowing.
> 
> Go for a Dell ultra sharpe Benny89 if your sticking with 60hz. Those are BRILLIANT. No IPS glow, No BLB and hand tested before they are shipped from Dell. Here's mine at work. They are flawless.


Hey Darylrese is the U2715H the same as the U2515H except it's 27" ?


----------



## theXact

Hey everyone! Just got my XB271HU! I'm loving it so far but it definitely has a couple issues. Debating an RMA and would love a second opinion. Check out this picture:



I lowered the exposure on the camera so it doesn't look so bad. The image looks way worse if I use default camera settings. This picture really shows where exactly the problem is so I decided to use it. In dark games the bottom right has an orange tinge which I am currently finding distracting. This may just be because I am looking for it while I play though. Is this something that is common? Do I risk getting something even worse on an RMA? Or was I unlucky? I know it's hard to tell these things with just a photo but I would really appreciate a second opinion.

Thanks!!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theXact*
> 
> Hey everyone! Just got my XB271HU! I'm loving it so far but it definitely has a couple issues. Debating an RMA and would love a second opinion. Check out this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> I lowered the exposure on the camera so it doesn't look so bad. The image looks way worse if I use default camera settings. This picture really shows where exactly the problem is so I decided to use it. In dark games the bottom right has an orange tinge which I am currently finding distracting. This may just be because I am looking for it while I play though. Is this something that is common? Do I risk getting something even worse on an RMA? Or was I unlucky? I know it's hard to tell these things with just a photo but I would really appreciate a second opinion.
> 
> Thanks!!


So that bottom right looks like IPS glow. Is it orange in person?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theXact*
> 
> Hey everyone! Just got my XB271HU! I'm loving it so far but it definitely has a couple issues. Debating an RMA and would love a second opinion. Check out this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> I lowered the exposure on the camera so it doesn't look so bad. The image looks way worse if I use default camera settings. This picture really shows where exactly the problem is so I decided to use it. In dark games the bottom right has an orange tinge which I am currently finding distracting. This may just be because I am looking for it while I play though. Is this something that is common? Do I risk getting something even worse on an RMA? Or was I unlucky? I know it's hard to tell these things with just a photo but I would really appreciate a second opinion.
> 
> Thanks!!


And what about uniformity? Dust? Dead pixels?


----------



## theXact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So that bottom right looks like IPS glow. Is it orange in person?


Yes it has a slight orange tinge when I'm looking at the monitor in a standard viewing position. But if I look directly at the corner it's more white (more bright than other areas) and when I put pressure on the bezel it fades.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theXact*
> 
> Yes it has a slight orange tinge when I'm looking at the monitor in a standard viewing position. But if I look directly at the corner it's more white (more bright than other areas) and when I put pressure on the bezel it fades.


IPS glow should be white and silver. Looks like Chester the Cheetah got to your monitor


----------



## theXact

Quote:


> And what about uniformity? Dust? Dead pixels?


There is actually 1 dead pixel in the center about a quarter way up from the bottom. I can only find it when there is a white background. Uniformity seems OK to me.


----------



## theXact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> IPS glow should be white and silver. Looks like Chester the Cheetah got to your monitor


That's unfortunate! This is a very tough decision. It seems like such a hassle to go through the RMA process and maybe end up with something worse! I guess that's just the game we play.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theXact*
> 
> That's unfortunate! This is a very tough decision. It seems like such a hassle to go through the RMA process and maybe end up with something worse! I guess that's just the game we play.


Welcome to the club. As long as you buy from someone who covers shipping when going through RMA all you need is patience and luck.


----------



## alphabet

Any recommendations for calibrators? I've only looked at the spyder5 and a the i1 display pro.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Do they have ultra-wides also? If they have such quality I can go for 34". I don't really care about G-Sync and refresh rate anymore. I want to turn dark game in dark night and enjoy it, that is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And give me please model of yours ultra-sharpe please. Is it 1440p?


These are the Dell U2515H Ultrasharps. Colour is mighty impressive as it the glossy film on the panel. I just love the solid colour on this monitor. Blacks are dark and I haven't noticed any IPS glow. I have of course only used them for office use but imagine thy would be great for gaming if you can deal with 60hz. Yes 1440p, IPS, 60hz. I believe they do a 27" version but not sure about 34 ultra wide. Heard lots of problems with the Acer x34 too even though that has an LG panel.

If I could deal with 60hz again, I'd pick up one of the dell Ultrasharps in a heart beat. They also have a pixel perfect garentee and are tested for uniformity and calibrated from factory. They look fantastic straight out of the box.

Unfortunately I set my Dell S2176DG to 60hz to test and I hated it. Everything was so sluggish compared to 144hz and it really showed in games like project cars.


----------



## michael-ocn

right... once you see what's its like with fast refresh rates there's no going back


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theXact*
> 
> There is actually 1 dead pixel in the center about a quarter way up from the bottom. I can only find it when there is a white background. Uniformity seems OK to me.


Stuck pixels is where i draw the line, i can live with mild non-uniformity (only noticeable when looking at solid colors) and ips glow, but dead pixels are not ok. That would be distracting, to keep noticing it, like picking a scab.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well there is only one gaming oriented VA monitor I know of, the Eizo Foris FG2421. Who knows what could be achieved if more manufacturers tried to make fast VA panels. A few years ago nobody thought we could get IPS monitors this fast. The PG279Q, XB271HU, and even XB270HU are faster than all but the fastest TN monitors as far as pixel response time goes.
> 
> Plus the FG2421 has blur reduction. Response time on paper is one thing, but I reckon the FG2421 with Turbo240 enabled is fast enough for just about anyone. Granted it has other problems, like the fact that it's only 1080p and is also very much a lottery like these AHVA monitors.
> 
> As far as refresh rate goes, I can't imagine many 1440p 144 Hz monitor owners running games at 100+ FPS on average so 60 Hz won't be too bad. Most of you guys only play the newest games, and the optimization on all of them is bad enough that a GTX 980 Ti + i7 6700k won't max them out at 1440p and average much more than 70 FPS. Most of you probably use variable refresh rate, meaning your refresh rate is often only in the 60-70 Hz range anyway. Also for what it's worth, the FG2421's response time at 120 Hz isn't much different than these AHVA monitors' response time at 60 Hz.


The problem with those AHVA monitors is that they are very slow in certain transitions. So average response time can be 4ms but what is it good for when transitions from black to gray are painfully slow (up to 40ms). I've tried to drag MSI Afterburner window with red dragon skin and it was a pain. There was pretty much ghosting in ufo motion blur test. In games which use lot of shadows as for example Witcher this is bad. You can see the effect of dimming the screen during panning. Then of course they suffer from black crush, off centre contrast shift and cross hatching. So I wouldn't say this Foris is much better in this. It's the technology and tax for a deep contrast ratio. Pixels are just slow...

Look at this video, you can see effect of slow response time even though it's declared 4ms GTG:


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> right... once you see what's its like with fast refresh rates there's no going back


What game have you played so far? I have a Qnix2710 oc at 96hz and i can't wait to try 165hz on csgo and Rainbow6.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> The problem with those AHVA monitors is that they are very slow in certain transitions.


You mean AMVA, AHVA is IPS.


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> You mean AMVA, AHVA is IPS.


New IPS monitors are getting pretty fast. TN is still the King but the difference isn't that big anymore. Go check Tftcentral reviews.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> What game have you played so far? I have a Qnix2710 oc at 96hz and i can't wait to try 165hz on csgo and Rainbow6.


mostly dying light, averaging 95 fps, awesome, i haven't' beaten he game yet
some farcry4, got a new endless arena high score with the high refresh rate
a bit of crysis3, enough to see how marvelous it looks at 70+ fps
tiny amount of alien isolation, to see what ips glow on dark games looked like (ok by me)

i got the metro redux games on a steam sale and have been waiting for the new monitor to play them... especially looking forward to the metro2033 redux


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> mostly dying light, averaging 95 fps, awesome, i haven't' beaten he game yet
> some farcry4, got a new endless arena high score with the high refresh rate
> a bit of crysis3, enough to see how marvelous it looks at 70+ fps
> tiny amount of alien isolation, to see what ips glow on dark games looked like (ok by me)
> 
> i got the metro redux games on a steam sale and have been waiting for the new monitor to play them... especially looking forward to the metro2033 redux


Nice to hear that. Have you tried a game with 165fps like League of Legends or Cs Go?


----------



## neonash67

anyone else experience blb getting worse over a few days of use when i bought this one it has 0 blb now its very noticeable

before


now


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> You mean AMVA, AHVA is IPS.


Yes, sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> anyone else experience blb getting worse over a few days of use when i bought this one it has 0 blb now its very noticeable
> 
> before
> 
> 
> now


Yes, it could go either way.... For example on mine, I had bleed also bottom left corner and this disappeared by it's own. I saw many people say BLB went better after few weeks. But some reported it went worse... For example Benny. For how long do you have the monitor ? What happen if you gently press the bezel above the bleed spot ? If it disappear you could try to put there some sheet of paper of plastic to create more pressure on LCD so it may eventually go away...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> mostly dying light, averaging 95 fps, awesome, i haven't' beaten he game yet
> some farcry4, got a new endless arena high score with the high refresh rate
> a bit of crysis3, enough to see how marvelous it looks at 70+ fps
> tiny amount of alien isolation, to see what ips glow on dark games looked like (ok by me)
> 
> i got the metro redux games on a steam sale and have been waiting for the new monitor to play them... especially looking forward to the metro2033 redux


Yes, I have same average in dying light. The biggest benefit of this panel besides 165Hz is G-sync. You can play at highest refresh rate as possible without tearing or microstuttering. In the past I had to lock FPS and enable v-sync... Lock at 60FPS well, it's horrible. And of course input lag.... With G-sync I'm free and can use all the potential of my GPU. Great









Btw, Metro Redux is great, it's very immersive on bigger screen and high refresh rates. I'm sure you will enjoy it. Great invested money...


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> anyone else experience blb getting worse over a few days of use when i bought this one it has 0 blb now its very noticeable


You probably didn't give it enough time to warm up completely when you checked the first time.
Need to give it 15-30 min then check for bleed also run at least 50 brightness running at low brightness just masks any bleed or the severity of the bleed.

Even wiping/cleaning the screen the wrong way on the problem spot and make it worst/better.


----------



## PCMSTRACE

ordered this cable from amazon

http://www.accellcables.com/products/ultraav-displayport-to-displayport-version-1-2-cable?variant=846828945

10ft/3mr version , paid more for shipping then for the item


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Stuck pixels is where i draw the line, i can live with mild non-uniformity (only noticeable when looking at solid colors) and ips glow, but dead pixels are not ok. That would be distracting, to keep noticing it, like picking a scab.


Agree with this. Stuck/bad pixels are a no go for me. Once I see them, I can't stop focusing on them.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> anyone else experience blb getting worse over a few days of use when i bought this one it has 0 blb now its very noticeable
> 
> before
> 
> 
> now


That looks like IPS glow to me? Is it silver or orange color in person?

Is it possible for IPS glow to get worse as the monitor warms up?


----------



## mikesgt

Question on BLB versus IPS glow... Having experience now with both the Acer and Asus, the Asus definitely had more orange glow spots, and were definitely BLB... The Acer seems like it has more of what I would consider to be an IPS glow, mainly because of color.

The IPS glow definitely seems to increase or decrease depending on the angle you are looking at the screen at... Like pretty significantly. However, isn't it true that true BLB would stay the same severity regardless of viewing angle? Maybe this is another way to tell if you have BLB or IPS glow.

It seemed as if the yellowish glow spots on my Asus monitors would stay uniform regardless of angle, but the Acer seems different in that regard.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> These are the Dell U2515H Ultrasharps. Colour is mighty impressive as it the glossy film on the panel. I just love the solid colour on this monitor. Blacks are dark and I haven't noticed any IPS glow. I have of course only used them for office use but imagine thy would be great for gaming if you can deal with 60hz. Yes 1440p, IPS, 60hz. I believe they do a 27" version but not sure about 34 ultra wide. Heard lots of problems with the Acer x34 too even though that has an LG panel.
> 
> If I could deal with 60hz again, I'd pick up one of the dell Ultrasharps in a heart beat. They also have a pixel perfect garentee and are tested for uniformity and calibrated from factory. They look fantastic straight out of the box.
> 
> Unfortunately I set my Dell S2176DG to 60hz to test and I hated it. Everything was so sluggish compared to 144hz and it really showed in games like project cars.


My U2515H was nice, but not too great for gaming. Pretty bad blacks to be honest, but then again it's an IPS and they are all relatively bad in that regard. Coating is pretty decent for colors but I found it reflects light too diffusely which might again add to blacks feeling moe gray in reality. Depends where the lights in your room are I guess. And yes the U2715H is the same monitor in 27".


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> My U2515H was nice, but not too great for gaming. Pretty bad blacks to be honest, but then again it's an IPS and they are all relatively bad in that regard. Coating is pretty decent for colors but I found it reflects light too diffusely which might again add to blacks feeling moe gray in reality. Depends where the lights in your room are I guess. And yes the U2715H is the same monitor in 27".


You right, contrast is not so good as on these panels. To be honest I was pleasantly surprised by black level of these AUO panels. The black is very good for an IPS panel. My former LG was way worse in blacks.

I had U2414H and it was not very good. BLB and IPS glow worse that on my actual PG279Q.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Question on BLB versus IPS glow... Having experience now with both the Acer and Asus, the Asus definitely had more orange glow spots, and were definitely BLB... The Acer seems like it has more of what I would consider to be an IPS glow, mainly because of color.
> 
> The IPS glow definitely seems to increase or decrease depending on the angle you are looking at the screen at... Like pretty significantly. However, isn't it true that true BLB would stay the same severity regardless of viewing angle? Maybe this is another way to tell if you have BLB or IPS glow.
> 
> It seemed as if the yellowish glow spots on my Asus monitors would stay uniform regardless of angle, but the Acer seems different in that regard.


The best way to distinguish BLB from IPS glow is step from monitor as much as you can. Usually 3 meters are enough. Then all IPS glow is gone and you will see only BLB. Also BLB is presented by light spots where the center is more intense in brightness and fades out with distance. So if possible, can you make a photo from at least 2 o 3 meters at 65% brightness ? Thx.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> right... once you see what's its like with fast refresh rates there's no going back


Well, I disagree. After playing 2 months on 144Hz monitor and now playing on 60Hz- I don't really mind. I would take good blacks and no BLB over faster refresh rate anyday. Sure if someone plays FPS games like potato-graphic CS:GO or racing games- faster refresh rate is great. However for me, who plays SP games I don't really need 90+ FPS in Witcher, MGSV or Tomb Rider- 60 FPS lock is good enough if I can get immersion that those fast Hz monitors can't give me at all







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> These are the Dell U2515H Ultrasharps. Colour is mighty impressive as it the glossy film on the panel. I just love the solid colour on this monitor. Blacks are dark and I haven't noticed any IPS glow. I have of course only used them for office use but imagine thy would be great for gaming if you can deal with 60hz. Yes 1440p, IPS, 60hz. I believe they do a 27" version but not sure about 34 ultra wide. Heard lots of problems with the Acer x34 too even though that has an LG panel.
> 
> If I could deal with 60hz again, I'd pick up one of the dell Ultrasharps in a heart beat. They also have a pixel perfect garentee and are tested for uniformity and calibrated from factory. They look fantastic straight out of the box.
> 
> Unfortunately I set my Dell S2176DG to 60hz to test and I hated it. Everything was so sluggish compared to 144hz and it really showed in games like project cars.


Thanks, I will try with those Dells maybe. I also heard that X34 have a lot of problems. Wonder if that is because it is fast refresh rate panel and those always have some trash flaws.

Yea, if have to choose between 60Hz and perfect image, no BLB, minimal IPS glow and pixel guarantee vs G-Sync, 144Hz, crap image, huge BLB, big IPS glow and lottery with dust and pixels- I take first option.

Unfortunately you can't have both. So you have to make a choice. Immersion vs fast refresh rate. Depends on what gamer you are and what is most important to you







.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You right, contrast is not so good as on these panels. To be honest I was pleasantly surprised by black level of these AUO panels. The black is very good for an IPS panel. My former LG was way worse in blacks.
> 
> I had U2414H and it was not very good. BLB and IPS glow worse that on my actual PG279Q.
> The best way to distinguish BLB from IPS glow is step from monitor as much as you can. Usually 3 meters are enough. Then all IPS glow is gone and you will see only BLB. Also BLB is presented by light spots where the center is more intense in brightness and fades out with distance. So if possible, can you make a photo from at least 2 o 3 meters at 65% brightness ? Thx.


Yes, but it will have to be later tonight once it gets dark.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*


What brightness do you use?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, I disagree. After playing 2 months on 144Hz monitor and now playing on 60Hz- I don't really mind. I would take good blacks and no BLB over faster refresh rate anyday. Sure if someone plays FPS games like potato-graphic CS:GO or racing games- faster refresh rate is great. However for me, who plays SP games I don't really need 90+ FPS in Witcher, MGSV or Tomb Rider- 60 FPS lock is good enough if I can get immersion that those fast Hz monitors can't give me at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thanks, I will try with those Dells maybe. I also heard that X34 have a lot of problems. Wonder if that is because it is fast refresh rate panel and those always have some trash flaws.
> 
> Yea, if have to choose between 60Hz and perfect image, no BLB, minimal IPS glow and pixel guarantee vs G-Sync, 144Hz, crap image, huge BLB, big IPS glow and lottery with dust and pixels- I take first option.
> 
> Unfortunately you can't have both. So you have to make a choice. Immersion vs fast refresh rate. Depends on what gamer you are and what is most important to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No, it's because nowadays panels sucks. There is absolutely no guarantee you get Dell, Eizo or whatever else without BLB, extensive glow or bad pixels. Ok maybe they not suffer from dust but it's the same lottery as these fast AUO panels. Your chances are higher but not too much. And remember, the bigger the panel is the bigger uniformity or BLB issues it may have...

In any case, good luck! Report back if you get a perfect 60Hz 1440p IPS panel.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> No, it's because nowadays panels sucks. There is absolutely no guarantee you get Dell, Eizo or whatever else without BLB, extensive glow or bad pixels. Ok maybe they not suffer from dust but it's the same lottery as these fast AUO panels. Your chances are higher but not too much. And remember, the bigger the panel is the bigger uniformity or BLB issues it may have...
> 
> In any case, good luck! Report back if you get a perfect 60Hz 1440p IPS panel.


And the bigger the panel and higher the res, you have much higher likelihood of dead pixels. Didn't mention this before, but this is not my first attempt at 1440p... A year ago or so I tried the Asus PB278Q, and experienced the same issues as what we are fighting here, but that monitor was plagued with bad pixel problems, at least on the units I received. I thought at the time that since 1440p is a huge addition of pixels over 1080p, the chances of getting a monitor that was pixel perfect was somewhat slim. So I went back to 1080 for the time being.

So I don't think you are ever guaranteed a perfect monitor, especially with higher res and newer tech such as high refresh ips and gsync. Nature of the beast unfortunately.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, I disagree. After playing 2 months on 144Hz monitor and now playing on 60Hz- I don't really mind. I would take good blacks and no BLB over faster refresh rate anyday. Sure if someone plays FPS games like potato-graphic CS:GO or racing games- faster refresh rate is great. However for me, who plays SP games I don't really need 90+ FPS in Witcher, MGSV or Tomb Rider- 60 FPS lock is good enough if I can get immersion that those fast Hz monitors can't give me at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thanks, I will try with those Dells maybe. I also heard that X34 have a lot of problems. Wonder if that is because it is fast refresh rate panel and those always have some trash flaws.
> 
> Yea, if have to choose between 60Hz and perfect image, no BLB, minimal IPS glow and pixel guarantee vs G-Sync, 144Hz, crap image, huge BLB, big IPS glow and lottery with dust and pixels- I take first option.
> 
> Unfortunately you can't have both. So you have to make a choice. Immersion vs fast refresh rate. Depends on what gamer you are and what is most important to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You can manipulate how you perceive the black by adding some light behind the monitor. Some call it bias light I guess. Black levels on any IPS panel will be horrible, especially in total darkness. Hell, black level on pretty much every monitor that isn't OLED will be horrible like that. The eyes are incredibly sensitive and pick up every little bit of light and adapt to it. That's why you can see stuff at night even with almost no light at all.

On the other hand, 60 vs 144Hz is out of your control. Tearing is out of your control unless you enable vsync which will then result in input lag. All of this hinders immersion too.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> You can manipulate how you perceive the black by adding some light behind the monitor. Some call it bias light I guess. Black levels on any IPS panel will be horrible, especially in total darkness. Hell, black level on pretty much every monitor that isn't OLED will be horrible like that. The eyes are incredibly sensitive and pick up every little bit of light and adapt to it. That's why you can see stuff at night even with almost no light at all.


Yes, bias lighting is key, be it a small lamp to the side, back-lighting, what have you, in my opinion. I'm not even sure how anyone stands playing in complete darkness on monitors, which have, on average, a 0.12 black luminance and up. Heck, my ST60 plasma has a 0.03 black luminance, and even it looks grey (albeit a _very_ dark grey) in a pitch black room on a full black screen.


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> No, it's because nowadays panels sucks. There is absolutely no guarantee you get Dell, Eizo or whatever else without BLB, extensive glow or bad pixels. Ok maybe they not suffer from dust but it's the same lottery as these fast AUO panels. Your chances are higher but not too much. And remember, the bigger the panel is the bigger uniformity or BLB issues it may have...
> 
> In any case, good luck! Report back if you get a perfect 60Hz 1440p IPS panel.


LG IPS panels and Samsung PLS panels never have had the ugly yellow tinted BLB which was my biggest issue with the Acer.

Also there are many more complaints of dust inside these AUO panels than any other IPS type panels. Clearly something is wrong with AUO's manufacturing process.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> The problem with those AMVA monitors is that they are very slow in certain transitions. So average response time can be 4ms but what is it good for when transitions from black to gray are painfully slow (up to 40ms). I've tried to drag MSI Afterburner window with red dragon skin and it was a pain. There was pretty much ghosting in ufo motion blur test. In games which use lot of shadows as for example Witcher this is bad. You can see the effect of dimming the screen during panning. Then of course they suffer from black crush, off centre contrast shift and cross hatching. So I wouldn't say this Foris is much better in this. It's the technology and tax for a deep contrast ratio. Pixels are just slow...
> 
> Look at this video, you can see effect of slow response time even though it's declared 4ms GTG:


The FG2421 isn't AMVA, although at the end of the day AMVA is just what AUO called their last MVA panel and the FG2421 also uses an MVA panel. I imagine only hardcore FPS players and competent reviewers will notice and be bothered by the higher response time in certain transitions. When gaming on my SPVA Vizio TV, I don't actually see any ghosting in practice.

I haven't seen any extensive tests for ghosting on the FG2421 with Turbo240 enabled. One of my points was, there are currently only two gaming oriented VA monitors and we may not have reached VA's full potential yet. Yes the tech is inherently slower than IPS and TN, but I'm sure they can do better. Nobody thought IPS can be as fast as these 144 Hz AHVA panels. It will be interesting to see how the Acer Z35 fares in TFTCentral's review, particularly with ULMB enabled.

Off centre contrast shift is not even a problem worth mentioning (for monitors) on any decent SPVA panel, since you have to be far off center for it to occur. With a monitor you're going to be right in front of it, unless it's a surround setup.

VA has black crush, but much better blacks. IPS has much brighter blacks that just look dark grey, and then IPS glow on top of that (particularly horrid glow on these AHVA panels). I don't think anyone would say this tradeoff favors AHVA. I'd rather have blacks that look black.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The FG2421 isn't AMVA, although at the end of the day AMVA is just what AUO called their last MVA panel and the FG2421 also uses an MVA panel. I imagine only hardcore FPS players and competent reviewers will notice and be bothered by the higher response time in certain transitions. When gaming on my SPVA Vizio TV, I don't actually see any ghosting in practice.
> 
> I haven't seen any extensive tests for ghosting on the FG2421 with Turbo240 enabled. One of my points was, there is only one gaming oriented VA monitor and we may not have reached VA's full potential yet. Yes the tech is inherently slower than IPS and TN, but I'm sure they can do better. Nobody thought IPS can be as fast as these 144 Hz AHVA panels.
> 
> Off centre contrast shift is not even a problem worth mentioning (for monitors) on any decent SPVA panel, since you have to be far off center for it to occur. With a monitor you're going to be right in front of it, unless it's a surround setup.
> 
> VA has black crush, but much better blacks. IPS has much brighter blacks that just look dark grey, and then IPS glow on top of that (particularly horrid glow on these AHVA panels). I don't think anyone would say this tradeoff favors AHVA. I'd rather have blacks that look black.


The BenQ XR3501, and both the Acer X35 and Z35 are 35" 144 Hz 1080p VA panels.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> The BenQ XR3501, and both the Acer X35 and Z35 are 35" 144 Hz 1080p VA panels.


Forgot about the BenQ actually. The Acers aren't out yet. Now that you mention it there is also an AOC monitor in the works using the same 2560 x 1080 AMVA panel.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> And the bigger the panel and higher the res, you have much higher likelihood of dead pixels. Didn't mention this before, but this is not my first attempt at 1440p... A year ago or so I tried the Asus PB278Q, and experienced the same issues as what we are fighting here, but that monitor was plagued with bad pixel problems, at least on the units I received. I thought at the time that since 1440p is a huge addition of pixels over 1080p, the chances of getting a monitor that was pixel perfect was somewhat slim. So I went back to 1080 for the time being.
> 
> So I don't think you are ever guaranteed a perfect monitor, especially with higher res and newer tech such as high refresh ips and gsync. Nature of the beast unfortunately.


Yes, you are not but usually those companies like Dell or Eizo have much better QC. But in my case this was not a truth. Also Dell has zero dead pixel policy on those panels so at least you can replace it if you have any. But BLB or glow... It's more or less the same lottery unfortunately.

For example this is new Dell S2415H BLB and crap uniformity (I had also U2414H but it was not too much better):




And this is crazy crosshatching of Benq GW2470 and off centre gama shift:



So I had 3 different monitors in last month and all sucked badly... So what shall I buy ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> LG IPS panels and Samsung PLS panels never have had the ugly yellow tinted BLB which was my biggest issue with the Acer.
> 
> Also there are many more complaints of dust inside these AUO panels than any other IPS type panels. Clearly something is wrong with AUO's manufacturing process.


Well, I'm not sure, check my post above. Actually the Dell is LG IPS panel... But I think QC is much better so panels like this will not slip through. Dust is other story, this is really an AUO shame. They are not able to ensure that the environment is sterile.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The FG2421 isn't AMVA, although at the end of the day AMVA is just what AUO called their last MVA panel and the FG2421 also uses an MVA panel. I imagine only hardcore FPS players and competent reviewers will notice and be bothered by the higher response time in certain transitions. When gaming on my SPVA Vizio TV, I don't actually see any ghosting in practice.
> 
> I haven't seen any extensive tests for ghosting on the FG2421 with Turbo240 enabled. One of my points was, there is only one gaming oriented VA monitor and we may not have reached VA's full potential yet. Yes the tech is inherently slower than IPS and TN, but I'm sure they can do better. Nobody thought IPS can be as fast as these 144 Hz AHVA panels.
> 
> Off centre contrast shift is not even a problem worth mentioning (for monitors) on any decent SPVA panel, since you have to be far off center for it to occur. With a monitor you're going to be right in front of it, unless it's a surround setup.
> 
> VA has black crush, but much better blacks. IPS has much brighter blacks that just look dark grey, and then IPS glow on top of that (particularly horrid glow on these AHVA panels). I don't think anyone would say this tradeoff favors AHVA. I'd rather have blacks that look black.


I'm not competitive player by any means and this is really annoying. Just watch the video, does it look good to you ? There should be no darkening of objects during panning. It's extremely annoying. This is because it's slow. Yeah some transitions are pretty fast but half of them is slow. And some deadly slow. Was running a lagom response time test and half of the squares were flickering like a Christmas tree. According TFT Eizo Foris has also some of the transitions very slow so I don't think this is better than Benq. But did not try in person so I don't know.

Btw, black on these AUO panels is really good. I was surprised but that's it. Benq AMVA+ is better of course but not that much I would trade it of for much slower refresh rate. Glow is a lottery, also with other brands. If you have bad luck you get orange one which is most horrible glow I have ever seen. See that Dell I've posted.... Orange, silver, blb, uniformity... - "everything" you need


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, you are not but usually those companies like Dell or Eizo have much better QC. But in my case this was not a truth. Also Dell has zero dead pixel policy on those panels so at least you can replace it if you have any. But BLB or glow... It's more or less the same lottery unfortunately.
> 
> For example this is new Dell S2415H BLB and crap uniformity (I had also U2414H but it was not too much better):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is crazy crosshatching of Benq GW2470 and off centre gama shift:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had 3 different monitors in last month and all sucked badly... So what shall I buy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not sure, check my post above. Actually the Dell is LG IPS panel... But I think QC is much better so panels like this will not slip through. Dust is other story, this is really an AUO shame. They are not able to ensure that the environment is sterile.
> I'm not competitive player by any means and this is really annoying. Just watch the video, does it look good to you ? There should be no darkening of objects during panning. It's extremely annoying. This is because it's slow. Yeah some transitions are pretty fast but half of them is slow. And some deadly slow. Was running a lagom response time test and half of the squares were flickering like a Christmas tree. According TFT Eizo Foris has also some of the transitions very slow so I don't think this is better than Benq. But did not try in person so I don't know.
> 
> Btw, black on these AUO panels is really good. I was surprised but that's it. Benq AMVA+ is better of course but not that much I would trade it of for much slower refresh rate. Glow is a lottery, also with other brands. If you have bad luck you get orange one which is most horrible glow I have ever seen. See that Dell I've posted.... Orange, silver, blb, uniformity... - "everything" you need


Wow, the uniformity on that Dell is terrible! You returned that right? Wow. Worse than the PG279Q!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I'm not competitive player by any means and this is really annoying. Just watch the video, does it look good to you ? There should be no darkening of objects during panning. It's extremely annoying. This is because it's slow. Yeah some transitions are pretty fast but half of them is slow. And some deadly slow. Was running a lagom response time test and half of the squares were flickering like a Christmas tree. According TFT Eizo Foris has also some of the transitions very slow so I don't think this is better than Benq. But did not try in person so I don't know.
> 
> Btw, black on these AUO panels is really good. I was surprised but that's it. Benq AMVA+ is better of course but not that much I would trade it of for much slower refresh rate. Glow is a lottery, also with other brands. If you have bad luck you get orange one which is most horrible glow I have ever seen. See that Dell I've posted.... Orange, silver, blb, uniformity... - "everything" you need


I've seen that video. The slow transitions are noticeable, but that's just one monitor. Someone could post a video showcasing a non-gaming oriented IPS monitor and it wouldn't look good either. Does that monitor even have overdrive? Like I said, on my SPVA TV I notice nothing like that (with or without using its blur reduction).

And the blacks on this AUO AHVA panel are terrible. I have an XB270HU which I use with bias lighting and 22 brightness and the blacks still suck. They're obviously dark grey instead of black, unless it's displaying an image with lots of bright and dark spots-in this case the bias lighting actually makes the blacks look black. And this is when ignoring the spots that glow; the glow will make blacks look bright grey (or if you're unlucky, orange or yellowish based on pictures I've seen).


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Wow, the uniformity on that Dell is terrible! You returned that right? Wow. Worse than the PG279Q!


For sure. I was just laughing when I saw that. That panel had all flaws the panel can have







Well, I did not bother to check for pixels, once I saw it back to the store it went... Ultrasharp had good uniformity but don't know why but the image went darker around the borders. It looked very cheap and ugly. Also it had some BLB and at this point I've expected much better quality from Dell. So this went back as well. So it's is not that with Dell you can't go wrong as some people think. It's lottery as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've seen that video. The slow transitions are noticeable, but that's just one monitor. Someone could post a video showcasing a non-gaming oriented IPS monitor and it wouldn't look good either. Does that monitor even have overdrive? Like I said, on my SPVA TV I notice nothing like that (with or without using its blur reduction).
> 
> And the blacks on this AUO AHVA panel are terrible. I have an XB270HU which I use with bias lighting and 22 brightness and the blacks still suck. They're obviously dark grey instead of black, unless it's displaying an image with lots of bright and dark spots-in this case the bias lighting actually makes the blacks look black. And this is when ignoring the spots that glow; the glow will make blacks look bright grey (or if you're unlucky, orange or yellowish based on pictures I've seen).


Maybe it was just this damn Benq. I did not see any oher VA panel in person but judging from response times I saw with Foris I don't think it is much better in these transitions... Hell, from 0 - 50 it has 44ms and from 0 - 100 it has 23ms. This is slow. Yes, 80% of time you don't notice it but anyway... It has overdrive but absolutely no difference. On highest it has crazy overshoot.

Really so bad ? I don't know in my opinion the black is very good. The best I have seen on IPS panels. Even in darkness I don't have a problem with that. But our perception can be different. For example I don't like brightness lower than 50% so I play always at 65%.


----------



## Benny89

Two things:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> What brightness do you use?


I used 28-34 Brightness on my monitor when playing and testing. BLB in dark games or areas was absolutely distracting for me (I am heavy immersion player mind you, so someone else can live with it). At 40+ or 50 it was a joke pretty much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> You can manipulate how you perceive the black by adding some light behind the monitor. Some call it bias light I guess. Black levels on any IPS panel will be horrible, especially in total darkness. Hell, black level on pretty much every monitor that isn't OLED will be horrible like that. The eyes are incredibly sensitive and pick up every little bit of light and adapt to it. That's why you can see stuff at night even with almost no light at all.
> 
> On the other hand, 60 vs 144Hz is out of your control. Tearing is out of your control unless you enable vsync which will then result in input lag. All of this hinders immersion too.


You see- I use all the time "back"/bias light behind monitor. Behind my desk and monitor I have strip or 34 LEDs RGB that I use to get some colors around my battle station. Whats more- on the left side of this screen I had my Eizo IPS 1080p in Portrait mode for having mail or some other web open up while I was playing at main screen. My Eizo is at 50 brightness and web contnet is usually white so I had another source of moderate light at left side. At right side of this panel I have my PC standing, which also have LEDs inside that give a little bit of light.

And even with all of this BLB is just too distracting/immersion breaking for me. The only way I could possible make it work is to play with lights on in room or with some LED bulb behind me.

But I am that kind of guy who awalys play in the dark with lights off, LEDs on and that is the way I enjoy playing games most in last 15 years so that is no go for me- I won't break my immersion or joy to fight with technology/manufacturing defects. No feature is worth it for me.

I am gonna report back in January. Gonna try first X34 or PG34 (if it come out in January) and if not, I am going for some 27" or 34" 60Hz 1440p Dell, LG or Samsung panels till technology will mature enough so I will be able to buy monitor same as I was able to buy any previous TN monitor in last 15 years- I go to store, I see monitor I like, I buy it and I have no BLB, no dead pixels, glows, dust or other trash. I turn it on, turn lights off and play bloody game....


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Forgot about the BenQ actually. The Acers aren't out yet. Now that you mention it there is also an AOC monitor in the works using the same 2560 x 1080 AMVA panel.


The Acer ones are released in Europe. I think Scan even has it for order on their site. I saw some unboxing pictures as well.


----------



## coss79

After reading a lot of negative posts the last few days I was almost about to not open the monitor and just send it back untested. I decided to give it a go anyhow and so far I am very pleased. I have not noticed any major dust or dead pixels but there may be a dead pixel or tiny dust speck at the top left corner about 5 mm from the top and about 10 mm from the left. Nothing I can see at my normal viewing distance.

I never play in a completely dark room but always have some ambient light on. With my setup I cannot see any BLB or IPS glow during normal use. On a completely dark screen I can see some light in corners if I really look for it and move my head around. Have tried a few games and so far I am very pleased. G-Sync is very nice







A large step from my previous 24" 60 Hz Samsung 2443bw.

So far this is a keeper









After checking for dust and dead pixels I performed a calibration with a Spyder 5. The profile gave the monitor a less warm tone.

Here are some pictures. I exposed the pictures to match what I saw on the monitor making the rest of the room a darker than actually perceived. The brightness and contrast is both at 50. The pictures are taken with a Nikon D800 + Nikon 35mm f/1.8 lens. All pictures are done with settings ISO 640, 1/125 sec, f/2.8 except for the last one where I had to use 1/40 sec and increase exposure by +0.44 in Lightroom to match what I could see with my eyes.












This picture is taken with 1/40 sec shutter speed and I increase exposure by +0.44 in Lightroom to match what I could see with my eyes.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coss79*
> 
> After reading a lot of negative posts the last few days I was almost about to not open the monitor and just send it back untested. I decided to give it a go anyhow and so far I am very pleased. I have not noticed any major dust or dead pixels but there may be a dead pixel or tiny dust speck at the top left corner about 5 mm from the top and about 10 mm from the left. Nothing I can see at my normal viewing distance.
> 
> I never play in a completely dark room but always have some ambient light on. With my setup I cannot see any BLB or IPS glow during normal use. On a completely dark screen I can see some light in corners if I really look for it and move my head around. Have tried a few games and so far I am very pleased. G-Sync is very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A large step from my previous 24" 60 Hz Samsung 2443bw.
> 
> So far this is a keeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After checking for dust and dead pixels I performed a calibration with a Spyder 5. The profile gave the monitor a less warm tone.
> 
> Here are some pictures. I exposed the pictures to match what I saw on the monitor making the rest of the room a darker than actually perceived. The brightness and contrast is both at 50. The pictures are taken with a Nikon D800 + Nikon 35mm f/1.8 lens. All pictures are done with settings ISO 640, 1/125 sec, f/2.8 except for the last one where I had to use 1/40 sec and increase exposure by +0.44 in Lightroom to match what I could see with my eyes.
> 
> This picture is taken with 1/40 sec shutter speed and I increase exposure by +0.44 in Lightroom to match what I could see with my eyes.


Uniformity looks perfect! It is October or November ? Can you post your calibration settings ? Seems there is some BLB though but not too much. I would gladly tradeoff for better uniformity. The glow at the top appears orange so it is silver or orange ? The pixel is probably the dust trapped under the screen. It is out of sight I wouldn't be concerned about it. It look pretty good overal.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coss79*
> 
> After reading a lot of negative posts the last few days I was almost about to not open the monitor and just send it back untested. I decided to give it a go anyhow and so far I am very pleased.


You got a great unit, dude. Congrats! I'm very surprised by those results.


----------



## coss79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Uniformity looks perfect! It is October or November ? Can you post your calibration settings ? Seems there is some BLB though but not too much. I would gladly tradeoff for better uniformity. The glow at the top appears orange so it is silver or orange ? The pixel is probably the dust trapped under the screen. It is out of sight I wouldn't be concerned about it. It look pretty good overal.


The unit is from the October batch. There is a slight orange tone to the "BLB" when the room is completely dark but during normal light in the room I see it more as silver. When I am not editing photos or doing colour critical work I use f.lux to make the screen a bit warmer and nicer to the eyes.

I have not done any settings to the screen except for setting "Colour Temp" to User.

This is my profile file but it will probably not suit everyone:

AcerAcerXB271hu_20151220.zip 2k .zip file


Guess it should be quite ok if screen is set to the following settings:
Brightness = 50
Contrast = 50
Blue Light = OFF
Dark Boost = OFF
Adaptive Contrast = 0
Gamma = 2.2
Colour Temp = User
sRGB Mode = OFF
Saturate = 100
6-Axis color = All at 50


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coss79*
> 
> After reading a lot of negative posts the last few days I was almost about to not open the monitor and just send it back untested. I decided to give it a go anyhow and so far I am very pleased. I have not noticed any major dust or dead pixels but there may be a dead pixel or tiny dust speck at the top left corner about 5 mm from the top and about 10 mm from the left. Nothing I can see at my normal viewing distance.
> 
> I never play in a completely dark room but always have some ambient light on. With my setup I cannot see any BLB or IPS glow during normal use. On a completely dark screen I can see some light in corners if I really look for it and move my head around. Have tried a few games and so far I am very pleased. G-Sync is very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A large step from my previous 24" 60 Hz Samsung 2443bw.
> 
> So far this is a keeper


Those are the most accurate images of what the display looks like in person I've seen so far, especially the BLB on an all black screen depicted in your last image. I have my monitor set to 26 brightness, and the black level is still overall brighter in person in a dark room than what shows in your last image (the orange is also more prone to being silver in person), but again, _much_ closer than the usual cellphone images.

The BLB in the right corner is nearly identical to mine in pattern/position (and many others on the thread). Looks good to me overall, especially the uniformity.

My panel (October model also) has a couple specks of dust as small as or smaller than a sub-pixel, as well as a single dead green sub-pixel. None of the aforementioned are in my line of sight, and thus not worth returning over; there's always the risk of getting a worse panel anyway.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coss79*
> 
> After reading a lot of negative posts the last few days I was almost about to not open the monitor and just send it back untested. I decided to give it a go anyhow and so far I am very pleased. I have not noticed any major dust or dead pixels but there may be a dead pixel or tiny dust speck at the top left corner about 5 mm from the top and about 10 mm from the left. Nothing I can see at my normal viewing distance.
> 
> I never play in a completely dark room but always have some ambient light on. With my setup I cannot see any BLB or IPS glow during normal use. On a completely dark screen I can see some light in corners if I really look for it and move my head around. Have tried a few games and so far I am very pleased. G-Sync is very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A large step from my previous 24" 60 Hz Samsung 2443bw.
> 
> So far this is a keeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After checking for dust and dead pixels I performed a calibration with a Spyder 5. The profile gave the monitor a less warm tone.
> 
> Here are some pictures. I exposed the pictures to match what I saw on the monitor making the rest of the room a darker than actually perceived. The brightness and contrast is both at 50. The pictures are taken with a Nikon D800 + Nikon 35mm f/1.8 lens. All pictures are done with settings ISO 640, 1/125 sec, f/2.8 except for the last one where I had to use 1/40 sec and increase exposure by +0.44 in Lightroom to match what I could see with my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is taken with 1/40 sec shutter speed and I increase exposure by +0.44 in Lightroom to match what I could see with my eyes.


I wanted to ask, what wall mount do you use?


----------



## theXact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Stuck pixels is where i draw the line, i can live with mild non-uniformity (only noticeable when looking at solid colors) and ips glow, but dead pixels are not ok. That would be distracting, to keep noticing it, like picking a scab.


I've come to this conclusion also. It is in an area where I am looking at on a regular basis (about 5 inches above the 'T' in the 'Predator' logo).

I've also discovered that my power button does not work very well. Takes up to 4 or 5 clicks before it turns off/on sometimes. Very annoying. Has anyone else had this problem? So this in combination with the back light bleed is just not acceptable.

Needless to say I just submitted an RMA request. I paid extra to have free two way shipping on an RMA so I'm not too upset. Hopefully the next one will be good!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coss79*
> 
> The unit is from the October batch. There is a slight orange tone to the "BLB" when the room is completely dark but during normal light in the room I see it more as silver. When I am not editing photos or doing colour critical work I use f.lux to make the screen a bit warmer and nicer to the eyes.
> 
> I have not done any settings to the screen except for setting "Colour Temp" to User.
> 
> This is my profile file but it will probably not suit everyone:
> 
> AcerAcerXB271hu_20151220.zip 2k .zip file
> 
> 
> Guess it should be quite ok if screen is set to the following settings:
> Brightness = 50
> Contrast = 50
> Blue Light = OFF
> Dark Boost = OFF
> Adaptive Contrast = 0
> Gamma = 2.2
> Colour Temp = User
> sRGB Mode = OFF
> Saturate = 100
> 6-Axis color = All at 50


What did you set your gains to?


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I wanted to ask, what wall mount do you use?


I second that.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theXact*
> 
> I've also discovered that my power button does not work very well. Takes up to 4 or 5 clicks before it turns off/on sometimes. Very annoying. Has anyone else had this problem? So this in combination with the back light bleed is just not acceptable.


The power button is a little hit and miss, yes.

I've noticed if you try to turn it on and off in quick succession, there seems to be a timeout or cool-down period between power cycles, which can make it seem unresponsive.

The power button also seems to react better if you press it in at the left corner, as opposed to evenly depressing the whole thing. Not sure why (possible that the actual mechanism doesn't span the entire length of the button), but that's that.


----------



## St0rk

Hi,

Guys, I need your advice on the matter. For a little more than 24h I am a proud owner of XB271HU. So far it's great. No dead/stuck pixels, no dust. I do however have minimal BLB, it is visible on a black screen, but I cannot see it in games (even though I try very hard and there is nothing wrong with my eyes). There is one thing that I see and I just put it out there, maybe some of you have issue with it too. The sides of the panel, around 1-2 cm from left and right edge become gray'ish. It is most visible on white screens/windows. Now I need to mention, that I sit pretty close to the panel, like 50-60cm, having small desk and not enough space in the room in general. I even have to turn my head a bit just to look at the far left side vs. the right side. Looking straight at the side edge shows no such thing.
I remember someone mentioning this in this thread, I don't recall any replies/conclusion.
Having read almost all of this thread along with the PG one, I don't know whether i should consider returning the panel. Apart from that it is sooo good and I don't know if i should risk replacing it with potentially worse one.
What do you think?


----------



## Ryzone

Also when you guys say you use the Spyder 5, do you use Express, Pro, or Elite?


----------



## coss79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I wanted to ask, what wall mount do you use?


I am using the Multibrackets M VESA Gas Lift Arm Single White. It is actually desk mounted. I am not a fan of the original stand of the Acer and this Multibracket stand enables me to adjust the monitors height, depth and also sideways.

http://www.multibrackets.com/7150.shtml


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coss79*
> 
> I am using the Multibrackets M VESA Gas Lift Arm Single White. It is actually desk mounted. I am not a fan of the original stand of the Acer and this Multibracket stand enables me to adjust the monitors height, side and depth.
> 
> http://www.multibrackets.com/7150.shtml


Cool ty for replying ^.^









So it is a monitor arm, wow your monitor looks like it's floating I can't see the arm at all.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *St0rk*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Guys, I need your advice on the matter. For a little more than 24h I am a proud owner of XB271HU. So far it's great. No dead/stuck pixels, no dust. I do however have minimal BLB, it is visible on a black screen, but I cannot see it in games (even though I try very hard and there is nothing wrong with my eyes). There is one thing that I see and I just put it out there, maybe some of you have issue with it too. The sides of the panel, around 1-2 cm from left and right edge become gray'ish. It is most visible on white screens/windows. Now I need to mention, that I sit pretty close to the panel, like 50-60cm, having small desk and not enough space in the room in general. I even have to turn my head a bit just to look at the far left side vs. the right side. Looking straight at the side edge shows no such thing.
> I remember someone mentioning this in this thread, I don't recall any replies/conclusion.
> Having read almost all of this thread along with the PG one, I don't know whether i should consider returning the panel. Apart from that it is sooo good and I don't know if i should risk replacing it with potentially worse one.
> What do you think?


Do you mean the very left and right sides of the screen fade into a darker perceived brightness the further to the edges it gets? If so, that's called vignetting, and is really unavoidable with larger displays and backlight tech, especially with this thin of a bezel. I have a minor amount myself, again, nothing unexpected. The vignetting is definitely going to be more visible the closer you sit.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Cool ty for replying ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it is a monitor arm, wow your monitor looks like it's floating I can't see the arm at all.


It looks like it might be mounted to the desk behind the left speaker..very sneaky


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> It looks like it might be mounted to the desk behind the left speaker..very sneaky


It's kinda making me mad because I still cant see it lol. Maybe the arm is the same color as his wall paint.


----------



## coss79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> It's kinda making me mad because I still cant see it lol. Maybe the arm is the same color as his wall paint.


Yea the arm is white


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> The power button is a little hit and miss, yes.
> 
> I've noticed if you try to turn it on and off in quick succession, there seems to be a timeout or cool-down period between power cycles, which can make it seem unresponsive.
> 
> The power button also seems to react better if you press it in at the left corner, as opposed to evenly depressing the whole thing. Not sure why (possible that the actual mechanism doesn't span the entire length of the button), but that's that.


Why the hell Acer did not use micro switches here ? Or there is some other issue ?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Why the hell Acer did not use micro switches here ? Or there is some other issue ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coss79*
> 
> The unit is from the October batch. There is a slight orange tone to the "BLB" when the room is completely dark but during normal light in the room I see it more as silver. When I am not editing photos or doing colour critical work I use f.lux to make the screen a bit warmer and nicer to the eyes.
> 
> I have not done any settings to the screen except for setting "Colour Temp" to User.
> 
> This is my profile file but it will probably not suit everyone:
> 
> AcerAcerXB271hu_20151220.zip 2k .zip file
> 
> 
> Guess it should be quite ok if screen is set to the following settings:
> Brightness = 50
> Contrast = 50
> Blue Light = OFF
> Dark Boost = OFF
> Adaptive Contrast = 0
> Gamma = 2.2
> Colour Temp = User
> sRGB Mode = OFF
> Saturate = 100
> 6-Axis color = All at 50


What did you set your gains to?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Why the hell Acer did not use micro switches here ? Or there is some other issue ?


My power button is like this also, unable to turn it off and back on quickly.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Also when you guys say you use the Spyder 5, do you use Express, Pro, or Elite?


http://dispcalgui.hoech.net/#instruments
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dispcal*
> The ColorMunki Display colorimeter is a less expensive version of the i1 Display Pro colorimeter. It comes bundled with a simpler vendor software and has longer measurement times compared to the i1 Display Pro. Apart from that, the instrument appears to be virtually identical


I'd use this one.


----------



## coss79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> What did you set your gains to?


What do you mean by gains?


----------



## St0rk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Do you mean the very left and right sides of the screen fade into a darker perceived brightness the further to the edges it gets? If so, that's called vignetting, and is really unavoidable with larger displays and backlight tech, especially with this thin of a bezel. I have a minor amount myself, again, nothing unexpected. The vignetting is definitely going to be more visible the closer you sit.


Yeah, that's exactly that. I have never before properly used an IPS panel (15min sitdowns don't count). I come from 21" (yeah, that's right) TN 1080p with so much backlight I could literally lit the room. So this is my first tango with this tech. I actually thought this might be a "comes with the territory" kinda stuff, so thanx for the explanation.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> anyone else experience blb getting worse over a few days of use when i bought this one it has 0 blb now its very noticeable
> 
> before
> 
> 
> now


Honestly, do you notice this in your everyday use?

Based on ONLY what I see yours has less bleed than mine in the same corner and UNLESS I look for (total darkness like the photo) I don't notice it at all.

I obsess to excess on all my "toy stuff" (except cars and guns.... they are tools) and I'm thrilled with my monitor so much I'm thinking of two more just to make my best half shake her head.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *St0rk*
> 
> "comes with the territory" kinda stuff, so thanx for the explanation.


After reading threads like this for months you find the answer to be an astounding YES! I love realists!!!!!









SS


----------



## jorimt

Alright, giving this another shot...

For those lurkers who still don't own the XB271HU, and for a few on here that are more convinced by their own cell phone images, than they are their own eyes, I've made a comparison of what the display looks like from a bad cell camera, compared to what it looks like with a real camera; very near to what you'll see in person. Both of the below images were taken minutes apart, with the same settings at 26 brightness.

First, the cellphone image:


Second, the image taken with a real camera minutes earlier (95% representative of what I see in person):


Admittedly, I have very little BLB/panel pressure to begin with. But still, this is a massive difference. It's sad anyone is taking the majority of the images on this thread seriously. I've seen multiple instances of panicked first time posters asking if their panel is okay, stating while it looks good in person, from what the camera shows, they're just not sure.

"Seeing is believing" they say. According to this forum, "seeing _through the camera_ is believing." I say believe your own eyes people ;p


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coss79*
> 
> What do you mean by gains?


Sorry, your user mode color temps (R,B,G gain settings).


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Alright, giving this another shot...
> 
> For those lurkers who still don't own the panel, and for a few on here that are more convinced by their own cell phone images, than they are their own eyes, I've made a comparison of what the display looks like from a bad cell camera, compared to what it looks like with a real camera; very near to what you'll see in person. Both of the below images were taken minutes apart, with the same settings at 26 brightness.
> 
> First, the cellphone image:
> 
> 
> Second, the image taken with a real camera minutes earlier (95% representative of what I see in person):
> 
> 
> Admittedly, I have very little BLB/panel pressure to begin with. But still, this is a massive difference. It's sad anyone is taking the majority of the images on this thread seriously. I've seen multiple instances of panicked first time posters asking if their panel is okay, stating while it looks good in person, from what the camera shows, they're just not sure.
> 
> "Seeing is believing" they say. According to this forum, "seeing _through the camera_ is believing." I say believe your own eyes people ;p


Nice comparison. It has been told million times here that cellphone camera is exaggerating pretty much. I would personally use it only to reveal bleed spots







Btw, that glow in bottom right is orange or silver ?


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Nice comparison. It has been told million times here that cellphone camera is exaggerating pretty much. I would personally use it only to reveal bleed spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, that glow in bottom right is orange or silver ?


It's been "told," but it hasn't actually been shown enough. To most, the difference between those two images is "buy" and "no buy."

The glow is the exact color it is in the second ("real camera") image. When I said "95% representative," I mean it, it may even be closer


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Alright, giving this another shot...
> 
> For those lurkers who still don't own the XB271HU, and for a few on here that are more convinced by their own cell phone images, than they are their own eyes, I've made a comparison of what the display looks like from a bad cell camera, compared to what it looks like with a real camera; very near to what you'll see in person. Both of the below images were taken minutes apart, with the same settings at 26 brightness.
> 
> First, the cellphone image:
> 
> 
> Second, the image taken with a real camera minutes earlier (95% representative of what I see in person):
> 
> 
> Admittedly, I have very little BLB/panel pressure to begin with. But still, this is a massive difference. It's sad anyone is taking the majority of the images on this thread seriously. I've seen multiple instances of panicked first time posters asking if their panel is okay, stating while it looks good in person, from what the camera shows, they're just not sure.
> 
> "Seeing is believing" they say. According to this forum, "seeing _through the camera_ is believing." I say believe your own eyes people ;p


Well Done! ... +R









I was thinking of doing this but I only own LG/Samsung panels and for some reason mine weren't as dramatic.
You should link or PM MenacingTuba (aka NCX ... *HERE* ) your post, it would make a good addition to his extensive monitor review/troubleshooting library!









Edit and make sure you put your "pro" camera settings in there


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Alright, giving this another shot...
> 
> For those lurkers who still don't own the XB271HU, and for a few on here that are more convinced by their own cell phone images, than they are their own eyes, I've made a comparison of what the display looks like from a bad cell camera, compared to what it looks like with a real camera; very near to what you'll see in person. Both of the below images were taken minutes apart, with the same settings at 26 brightness.
> 
> First, the cellphone image:
> 
> 
> Second, the image taken with a real camera minutes earlier (95% representative of what I see in person):
> 
> 
> Admittedly, I have very little BLB/panel pressure to begin with. But still, this is a massive difference. It's sad anyone is taking the majority of the images on this thread seriously. I've seen multiple instances of panicked first time posters asking if their panel is okay, stating while it looks good in person, from what the camera shows, they're just not sure.
> 
> "Seeing is believing" they say. According to this forum, "seeing _through the camera_ is believing." I say believe your own eyes people ;p


Ah, thanks, exactly what I've been looking for. Definitely getting the monitor once it's available.


----------



## ninjurai

Mine will be here Tuesday. Can't wait! Hoping for a good one


----------



## yaskad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Alright, giving this another shot...
> 
> For those lurkers who still don't own the XB271HU, and for a few on here that are more convinced by their own cell phone images, than they are their own eyes, I've made a comparison of what the display looks like from a bad cell camera, compared to what it looks like with a real camera; very near to what you'll see in person. Both of the below images were taken minutes apart, with the same settings at 26 brightness.
> 
> First, the cellphone image:
> 
> 
> Second, the image taken with a real camera minutes earlier (95% representative of what I see in person):
> 
> 
> Admittedly, I have very little BLB/panel pressure to begin with. But still, this is a massive difference. It's sad anyone is taking the majority of the images on this thread seriously. I've seen multiple instances of panicked first time posters asking if their panel is okay, stating while it looks good in person, from what the camera shows, they're just not sure.
> 
> "Seeing is believing" they say. According to this forum, "seeing _through the camera_ is believing." I say believe your own eyes people ;p


What's your definition of a real camera ?


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Well Done! ... +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of doing this but I only own LG/Samsung panels and for some reason mine weren't as dramatic.
> You should link or PM MenacingTuba (aka NCX ... *HERE* ) your post, it would make a good addition to his extensive monitor review/troubleshooting library!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit and make sure you put your "pro" camera settings in there


Ha, thanks.

I'd have posted my "pro" camera settings, but hilariously, everything at auto on my nearly 15 year old Nikon (Coolpix 5700) did the trick on a tripod, first shot I took. All I did was disable the flash. I was surprised too; I was sure I'd have to do some manual adjustments, go figure. As for the cellphone image, apparently a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 doesn't hold a candle to my Nikon in low light conditions, kinda sad really ;P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Ah, thanks, exactly what I've been looking for. Definitely getting the monitor once it's available.


This was my aim








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaskad*
> 
> What's your definition of a real camera ?


A nearly 15 year old Nikon Coolpix 5700, apparently. Though what I mainly mean by a "real camera" is one that can capture low light conditions accurately. It seems many cellphone cameras aren't too great in that area.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> The power button is a little hit and miss, yes.
> 
> I've noticed if you try to turn it on and off in quick succession, there seems to be a timeout or cool-down period between power cycles, which can make it seem unresponsive.
> 
> The power button also seems to react better if you press it in at the left corner, as opposed to evenly depressing the whole thing. Not sure why (possible that the actual mechanism doesn't span the entire length of the button), but that's that.


Yep, same here. It seems to be a design choice/issue. According to the manual, sleep mode consumes 0.47 W vs off mode 0.43 W. So I just leaves mine on all the time now, since 0.04 W difference seems like nothing.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Yep, same here. It seems to be a design choice/issue. According to the manual, sleep mode consumes 0.47 W vs off mode 0.43 W. So I just leaves mine on all the time now, since 0.04 W difference seems like nothing.


Yeah, I've got Deep Sleep mode on as well.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *St0rk*
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly that. I have never before properly used an IPS panel (15min sitdowns don't count). I come from 21" (yeah, that's right) TN 1080p with so much backlight I could literally lit the room. So this is my first tango with this tech. I actually thought this might be a "comes with the territory" kinda stuff, so thanx for the explanation.


If it makes you feel better, this is what early adopter OLED users are having to deal with currently (vignetting on dark backgrounds, along with very questionable grey uniformity):
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/40-oled-technology-flat-panels-general/2153897-vignetting-test-lg-ef9500-eg9600-oleds.html#post37699849

OLEDs have great potential, and when they work, they WORK, but they have a ways to go before they become truly viable in the mainstream, both in technological maturity and cost.

Anyway, back to IPS, all IPS displays also exhibit a signature "glow," which I'm sure you've observed, especially in darker scenes. It can be described as a white/silver sheen, almost reflective in appearance, emanating from the screen, especially evident in the lower corners of the screen during dark scenes, or when viewing the display at extreme angles, again, mostly on dark content. This probably exacerbates the vignetting to a minor degree, especially when viewing the screen at very close distances.

That said, it's simply part of this panel type's tech, and is normal.


----------



## austzorro

So I Just bought an XB1 and decided to put it next to my PG279Q.

LEFT SIDE = XB1 (ACER)
RIGHT SIDE = PG279Q (ASUS)

I no longer know what a white looks like since I cant get them to look the same... Was hoping for TFT to release their calibration settings, but still waiting... Been playing around with the XB1 and a lot of the settings on the forum that I have come across shows more warm than cool settings.

The XB1 has some small amounts of bleed on the corners (mostly left side). The brightness on both is set to 40.

I intend to keep the XB1 on for a lot longer and hopefully in the next day or so the BLB reduces (hoping that occurs via the 'burn in' process).




Still deciding which one to keep


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> So I Just bought an XB1 and decided to put it next to my PG279Q.
> 
> LEFT SIDE = XB1 (ACER)
> RIGHT SIDE = PG279Q (ASUS)
> 
> I no longer know what a white looks like since I cant get them to look the same... Was hoping for TFT to release their calibration settings, but still waiting... Been playing around with the XB1 and a lot of the settings on the forum that I have come across shows more warm than cool settings.
> 
> The XB1 has some small amounts of bleed on the corners (mostly left side). The brightness on both is set to 40.
> 
> I intend to keep the XB1 on for a lot longer and hopefully in the next day or so the BLB reduces (hoping that occurs via the 'burn in' process).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still deciding which one to keep


what is the manufacture date on both monitors? How is the color uniformity between the two?


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> what is the manufacture date on both monitors? How is the color uniformity between the two?


The XB1 is October
The PG279Q is September

The uniformity on the XB1 appears better - since my PG279Q has this weird pressure circle that can be seen on light backgrounds. If you look closely at the right monitor on the Google homepage you might actually see that stain looking circle.

Unfortunately my S5 camera doesn't take the best pictures.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> So I Just bought an XB1 and decided to put it next to my PG279Q.
> 
> I no longer know what a white looks like since I cant get them to look the same... Was hoping for TFT to release their calibration settings, but still waiting... Been playing around with the XB1 and a lot of the settings on the forum that I have come across shows more warm than cool settings.
> 
> The XB1 has some small amounts of bleed on the corners (mostly left side). The brightness on both is set to 40.


As CallsignVega's comparison post between these two models states, the PG279Q has a higher peak brightness when compared directly to the XB271HU. So, for one, you could up the brightness on the XB until it matches the PG to your eye for easier comparisons.

Obviously, a captured image of an image on a screen that we're viewing on our screens, with varying calibration differences, it's gonna be hard to tell exactly what you're actually seeing (as you mentioned in your post after your first one). That said, from the image you posted, the PG definitely looks more white, whereas the XB looks more red overall.

Obviously, without a colorimeter, you can only do so much by eye, but I'd start by setting the XB to the User color temperature, if you haven't already, and bringing the red channel down to start. Otherwise, you're in the same boat as all of us "colorimeter-less" XB owners, at least until TFT Central posts their full review with the optimal OSD settings (which are still going to vary in success from display to display).


----------



## zerocool23

Each panel is going to calibrate differently than the next. So it's pretty much impossible to use someone else OSD settings / icc profile and achieve the same level of accuracy as the original person. If you want true white's and the best most accurate colors possible for YOUR display, you are gonna have to invest in a decent colorimeter like the colormunki display or i1 display pro.


----------



## Ryzone

Amazon has stock GO GO GO

Wow one minute later its out of stock... I was able to get my order in and after I went to recheck, it went back to the overpriced sellers.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Amazon has stock GO GO GO
> 
> Wow one minute later its out of stock... I was able to get my order in and after I went to recheck, it went back to the overpriced sellers.


Sold out







. Goddamnit, I want one! Even though I have a GTX 970, I want to play some games in 1440p and own people!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Sold out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Goddamnit, I want one! Even though I have a GTX 970, I want to play some games in 1440p and own people!


Yeah I was just watching some netflix and decided to refresh the page and I saw that $799 in stock on December 30th. I sprinted to the checkout page.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> The XB1 is October
> The PG279Q is September
> 
> The uniformity on the XB1 appears better - since my PG279Q has this weird pressure circle that can be seen on light backgrounds. If you look closely at the right monitor on the Google homepage you might actually see that stain looking circle.
> 
> Unfortunately my S5 camera doesn't take the best pictures.


I've noticed this circle as well, but it is not so dramatic though. I can say it is there, or better it looks like a faint smudge on the screen when moving a white widow over it back and forth. Also don't know but seems that xb271 is more yellowish at the right side ? It is uniform across the screen? Hard do judge from pictures. Asus on the other hand has some yellow tint right top corner. How about IPS glow ? It's orange or silver ? And BLB ? It's not visible on those photos because they are too bright.

Btw, have you tried to play with RGB settings ? Reducing Red channel you could get better white levels. Also green should be reduced much more....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Each panel is going to calibrate differently than the next. So it's pretty much impossible to use someone else OSD settings / icc profile and achieve the same level of accuracy as the original person. If you want true white's and the best most accurate colors possible for YOUR display, you are gonna have to invest in a decent colorimeter like the colormunki display or i1 display pro.


What cheaper colorimeter up to 100 euro would you recommend ? I saw reviews of colormunki smile and they were not very positive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> As CallsignVega's comparison post between these two models states, the PG279Q has a higher peak brightness when compared directly to the XB271HU. So, for one, you could up the brightness on the XB until it matches the PG to your eye for easier comparisons.
> 
> Obviously, a captured image of an image on a screen that we're viewing on our screens, with varying calibration differences, it's gonna be hard to tell exactly what you're actually seeing (as you mentioned in your post after your first one). That said, from the image you posted, the PG definitely looks more white, whereas the XB looks more red overall.
> 
> Obviously, without a colorimeter, you can only do so much by eye, but I'd start by setting the XB to the User color temperature, if you haven't already, and bringing the red channel down to start. Otherwise, you're in the same boat as all of us "colorimeter-less" XB owners, at least until TFT Central posts their full review with the optimal OSD settings (which are still going to vary in success from display to display).


Well, yes. Calibrate motor by eyes is not a very good technique







No matter you set (not extreme things) after a while your eyes adopt and picture seems more or less good to you but in reality it is messed up. Then changing any channel only a bit looks reddish, greenish or blueish.


----------



## Ryzone

Does anyone know how heavy it is without the stand attached?


----------



## ninjurai

Amazon shows it at 17.6 lbs, and I'd guess the stand weighs 3-4 lbs.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Amazon shows it at 17.6 lbs, and I'd guess the stand weighs 3-4 lbs.


Ah ok. I want to pair this with the Ergotech Freedom Arm and just want to make sure it will work.


----------



## coss79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What cheaper colorimeter up to 100 euro would you recommend ? I saw reviews of colormunki smile and they were not very positive.


I am using the Spyder 5 express. The only thing that differs from the more expensite versions (like Pro and Elite) are the software. The hardware are the same.

With the express version you can only set one color temperature (6500K) and gamma to 2.2. This is the normal temperature and gamma used by most users so that should be no problem. There are open source alternatives to the original software but so far I have not needed to test them.

You can get it for just above 100 Euro if you get it from other sites than Datacolors store








http://spyder.datacolor.com/portfolio-view/spyder5express/


----------



## Ryzone

Damn double post sorry scroll down.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coss79*
> 
> I am using the Spyder 5 express. The only thing that differs from the more expensite versions (like Pro and Elite) are the software. The hardware are the same.
> 
> With the express version you can only set one color temperature (6500K) and gamma to 2.2. This is the normal temperature and gamma used by most users so that should be no problem. There are open source alternatives to the original software but so far I have not needed to test them.
> 
> You can get it for just above 100 Euro if you get it from other sites than Datacolors store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://spyder.datacolor.com/portfolio-view/spyder5express/


Hey coss79, I wanted to ask. Once you calibrate your monitor with one of these, is that it? Like do it once and your done forever?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coss79*
> 
> I am using the Spyder 5 express. The only thing that differs from the more expensite versions (like Pro and Elite) are the software. The hardware are the same.
> 
> With the express version you can only set one color temperature (6500K) and gamma to 2.2. This is the normal temperature and gamma used by most users so that should be no problem. There are open source alternatives to the original software but so far I have not needed to test them.
> 
> You can get it for just above 100 Euro if you get it from other sites than Datacolors store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://spyder.datacolor.com/portfolio-view/spyder5express/


Thx! Yes 6500K and Gamma 2.2 is perfect for me







In any case this is restriction only with Express software version right ? With other open source programs this can be changed freely ?


----------



## coss79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey coss79, I wanted to ask. Once you calibrate your monitor with one of these, is that it? Like do it once and your done forever?


Yes, you perform the calibration and the calibration program saves the adjustment to a profile file (ICC, ICM) that is applied to your operating system. You can use that profile for as long as you want. Many calibration programs (like the one for Spyder 5) has a built in function to remind you to perform a recalibration for example every 2 months or so as the monitors display can change over time.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coss79*
> 
> Yes, you perform the calibration and the calibration program saves the adjustment to a profile file (ICC, ICM) that is applied to your operating system. You can use that profile for as long as you want. Many calibration programs (like the one for Spyder 5) has a built in function to remind you to perform a recalibration for example every 2 months or so as the monitors display can change over time.


So do you use the sRGB mode and then start the calibration? Also do you have to adjust any settings on the monitor itself or does the spyder 5 take care of all that for you?


----------



## coss79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thx! Yes 6500K and Gamma 2.2 is perfect for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case this is restriction only with Express software version right ? With other open source programs this can be changed freely ?


Yes the software is the only restriction. I think the Elite version can measure ambient light and adjust the calibration in real time but I am not sure how much use that is if you don't work 100% with color critical prints.

I have read that some use dispcalGUI (http://dispcalgui.hoech.net/). It is a Open Source calibration software without the limitations.

The dispcalGUI has a feature called "Interactive display adjustment" where it appears that you can alter the screens built in RGB gains/6 axis color in order to achieve a correct calibration. Not sure how exact this method is but it looks interesting.


----------



## coss79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So do you use the sRGB mode and then start the calibration? Also do you have to adjust any settings on the monitor itself or does the spyder 5 take care of all that for you?


I made no changes to the monitor except for setting the "Colour Temp" to User and brightness to 50. All adjustments are done to the windows profile so you don't have to change anything on the monitor.

These are the settings from a earlier post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coss79*
> 
> Brightness = 50
> Contrast = 50
> Blue Light = OFF
> Dark Boost = OFF
> Adaptive Contrast = 0
> Gamma = 2.2
> Colour Temp = User
> sRGB Mode = OFF
> Saturate = 100
> 6-Axis color = All at 50


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coss79*
> 
> I made no changes to the monitor except for setting the "Colour Temp" to User and brightness to 50. All adjustments are done to the windows profile so you don't have to change anything on the monitor.
> 
> These are the settings from a earlier post:


Awesome thankyou for clearing that up. Although I'm just a gamer, I do respect true colors. That's why I went with a sony 4k tv instead of a samsung 4k.


----------



## coss79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Awesome thankyou for clearing that up. Although I'm just a gamer, I do respect true colors. That's why I went with a sony 4k tv instead of a samsung 4k.


No problem









I had no experience with calibration a few weeks ago. Before I got my Spyder I have always done calibration the "old school" way by ordering a few prints from my photo print supplier (http://www.crimson.se/) and then adjusting the monitor to match the print.


----------



## Noshuru

Will setting the gamma to 2.2 in the OSD actually result in a gamma of 2.2? You never know with these things.
Also, I just wanted to point out, once more, that you shouldn't use Windows color management but rather a program like color sustainer, so games are less likely to overwrite your profile. Some games still do, however.


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I've noticed this circle as well, but it is not so dramatic though. I can say it is there, or better it looks like a faint smudge on the screen when moving a white widow over it back and forth. Also don't know but seems that xb271 is more yellowish at the right side ? It is uniform across the screen? Hard do judge from pictures. Asus on the other hand has some yellow tint right top corner. How about IPS glow ? It's orange or silver ? And BLB ? It's not visible on those photos because they are too bright.
> 
> Btw, have you tried to play with RGB settings ? Reducing Red channel you could get better white levels. Also green should be reduced much more....
> What cheaper colorimeter up to 100 euro would you recommend ? I saw reviews of colormunki smile and they were not very positive.
> Well, yes. Calibrate motor by eyes is not a very good technique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter you set (not extreme things) after a while your eyes adopt and picture seems more or less good to you but in reality it is messed up. Then changing any channel only a bit looks reddish, greenish or blueish.


I wish I could take a better picture.

The XB1 looks very uniform to me. Draging a notepad box between the two screens slowly up/down and left/right - I see the biggest shifting on the ASUS PG279Q, whereas the XB1 showed nothing to the naked eye.

The bleed is minimal and not noticeable in game or movies. The orange effect in my picture (below) is actually white/silver in person. The IPS glow is pretty much what I would expect for an IPS.



I did calibrate mine to match almost the same as my ASUS calibration....

I used the same ICC posted just recently.

My calibration is currently;
Brightness 60
Contrast 49
User Colour - R: 92, G: 93, B: 100
Gamma 2.2
sRGB Mode: OFF
Everything else on default.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> That's why I went with a sony 4k tv instead of a samsung 4k.


I find this statement curious.

Does Samsung not have TV's that cover the sRGB color space (or whatever your GPU can support) with small deltaE's after calibration?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> I wish I could take a better picture.
> 
> The XB1 looks very uniform to me. Draging a notepad box between the two screens slowly up/down and left/right - I see the biggest shifting on the ASUS PG279Q, whereas the XB1 showed nothing to the naked eye.
> 
> The bleed is minimal and not noticeable in game or movies. The orange effect in my picture (below) is actually white/silver in person. The IPS glow is pretty much what I would expect for an IPS.
> 
> 
> 
> I did calibrate mine to match almost the same as my ASUS calibration....
> 
> I used the same ICC posted just recently.
> 
> My calibration is currently;
> Brightness 60
> Contrast 49
> User Colour - R: 92, G: 93, B: 100
> Gamma 2.2
> sRGB Mode: OFF
> Everything else on default.


Then keep Acer, seems to be much better. Also it's good that you can set Gama from OSD. This is not possible on Asus. But mine is 2.2 som I'm fine with that. But I'm not satisfied with uniformity. I have left 1/4 of the screen with slightly yellow tint and on solid white backgrounds it is distracting after a while. Maybe I would take more yellowish image if uniform. If you have different temperatures across the screen it is really very annoying.

I will see tomorrow, really hope this one will be much better. It's my last hope. If not I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I find this statement curious.
> 
> Does Samsung not have TV's that cover the sRGB color space (or whatever your GPU can support) with small deltaE's after calibration?


Well I cant answer that sRGB question, but what I can tell you is that the Sony 4K's have more of realistic and not oversaturated colors and better black levels. Where as Samsung goes for that very poppy super saturated colors and although deep blacks, but no grayscale or different shades of black levels where the Sony 4K's shine in. I almost went with a samsung tv but you start to really respect what the Sony 4k's have to offer when it comes to more realistic colors. Also the Android TV is hard to pass up


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I find this statement curious.
> 
> Does Samsung not have TV's that cover the sRGB color space (or whatever your GPU can support) with small deltaE's after calibration?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I cant answer that sRGB question, but what I can tell you is that the Sony 4K's have more of realistic and not oversaturated colors and better black levels. Where as Samsung goes for that very poppy super saturated colors and although deep blacks, but no grayscale or different shades of black levels where the Sony 4K's shine in. I almost went with a samsung tv but you start to really respect what the Sony 4k's have to offer when it comes to more realistic colors. Also the Android TV is hard to pass up
Click to expand...

So, you're talking about default presets and not calibrated performance. Alright.


----------



## Benny89

Got my refund today in cash for 2 XB271HUs I had. I am kind of reliefed to be honest- now when I finally done with AUO panels it stroke me how those monitors (Six that I had) are not worth money they want. For the price of G-Sync and 144Hz (and some fancy design, LEDs and transfomers/alliens logos/brands) I give up uniformity, BLB, IPS glow, dead pixels and customer pride. Everything for premium price too.

Well, Gonna hunt now some good 34" IPS panel with 60Hz till some really "premium" gaming product will come out that will be worth money and will first of all deliver me quality image and only after that giving me some extra features that are useless otherwise if image quality sucks.

Also I tasted 144Hz in last two months and I am not that impressed. I can easly go back to 60Hz/75Hz no problem.

The only two things that made huge impression on me is G-Sync- but I won't pay 2x price just for this one feature. And 1440p which I can get for much cheaper price.

Happy hunting and good luck to us all in lottery


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Got my refund today in cash for 2 XB271HUs I had. I am kind of reliefed to be honest- now when I finally done with AUO panels it stroke me how those monitors (Six that I had) are not worth money they want. For the price of G-Sync and 144Hz (and some fancy design, LEDs and transfomers/alliens logos/brands) I give up uniformity, BLB, IPS glow, dead pixels and customer pride. Everything for premium price too.
> 
> Well, Gonna hunt now some good 34" IPS panel with 60Hz till some really "premium" gaming product will come out that will be worth money and will first of all deliver me quality image and only after that giving me some extra features that are useless otherwise if image quality sucks.
> 
> Also I tasted 144Hz in last two months and I am not that impressed. I can easly go back to 60Hz/75Hz no problem.
> 
> The only two things that made huge impression on me is G-Sync- but I won't pay 2x price just for this one feature. And 1440p which I can get for much cheaper price.
> 
> Happy hunting and good luck to us all in lottery


You mean something like this ?







But really, you should accept the fact there is just no perfect monitor in this world. You always need to deal with issues and find a really good one is very hard. Especially in IPS segment. If I were you, I would forget IPS and take VA instead. But they are flawed by their own issues of course. In any case, good luck to you!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You mean something like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, you should accept the fact there is just no perfect monitor in this world. You always need to deal with issues and find a really good one is very hard. Especially in IPS segment. If I were you, I would forget IPS and take VA instead. But they are flawed by their own issues of course. In any case, good luck to you!


Yeah, but that is again G-Sync, Fast Acer premium gaming monitor, and I am done with them. I will just buy some simple 1440p Samsung, Dell or LG monitor and enjoy my games. Sure there is always something, but the amount of "somethings" in those gaming monitors is too much for me to handle for that price.

I think I will either go for one 34" panel or buy 3x 25" 1440p panels and put them in portrait mode. 3x25 IPS 1440p 60Hz panels cost only little bit more than 1 of those gaming craps.

At least now I have a lot of options to choose from instead of AUO vs AUO







.

But now is time for break and Christmas







.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yeah, but that is again G-Sync, Fast Acer premium gaming monitor, and I am done with them. I will just buy some simple 1440p Samsung, Dell or LG monitor and enjoy my games.


All of which have no 0 dead pixel policy and/or are subject to QC issues, too.
Also, if you're complaining about overpriced monitors, i'm not sure how buying 21:9 monitors will help you. You're going to find the same issues for the same price. Effectively, you're going to replace 144 Hz for a different aspect ratio.

I'm starting to think you're not going to be happy with any monitor unless it's of the highest quality for $300 or less.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> All of which have no 0 dead pixel policy and/or are subject to QC issues, too.
> Also, if you're complaining about overpriced monitors, i'm not sure how buying 21:9 monitors will help you. You're going to find the same issues for the same price. Effectively, you're going to replace 144 Hz for a different aspect ratio.
> 
> I'm starting to think you're not going to be happy with any monitor unless it's of the highest quality for $300 or less.


Well, I will find out when I buy one. I have a lot more options now so I am gonna now try a lot different stuff till I am satisfied







. And Dell has 0 dead pixel policy actually.

But it should be of highest quality for 800-1000$, don't you agree? Unless my vision of price vs quality is so much different than most people then yes- I am the strange one.

Funny thing I was buying "gaming" expensive products for quite some time- speakers, headphones, gaming mice, keyboards, GPU and other stuff. Not even one failed to deliver quality vs price I payed. Why monitors can't do that? I have my standards- that is all.

Ow well, we will see what future brings


----------



## haticK

So I haven't been keeping up with monitors in awhile (still using a really old Samsung SyncMaster)...is the lightbleed issue typically only found on IPS displays or are people having issues with the LED backlit ones too? I really want a 1440p/144Hz monitor but I'm not spending that much if the screen has issues. That's like buying a new keyboard with keys that get stuck.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yeah, but that is again G-Sync, Fast Acer premium gaming monitor, and I am done with them. I will just buy some simple 1440p Samsung, Dell or LG monitor and enjoy my games. Sure there is always something, but the amount of "somethings" in those gaming monitors is too much for me to handle for that price.
> 
> I think I will either go for one 34" panel or buy 3x 25" 1440p panels and put them in portrait mode. 3x25 IPS 1440p 60Hz panels cost only little bit more than 1 of those gaming craps.
> 
> At least now I have a lot of options to choose from instead of AUO vs AUO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But now is time for break and Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No man, those are LG panels as well. LG, Dell.... all of them.... For example this:




And some quotations by users:

"So, I returned the LG 34uc97...I just couldn't live with the awful backlight issue in all 4 corners, 3 of the corners were just plain silly. I'm surprised it passed QC before shipping out!!"
"Do you think it was your batch or just the model in general? I'd be curious to get one down the line."
"I looked around the net and others posted similar bleed issues...so I'm going to say for now it's a model issue."

So no, it's not only a problem of AUO...... And the bigger the monitor the bigger issues it may have. Especially with these 21:9 you will have glow in all 4 corners. You will go mad







In any case keeps us posted if you buy such ultra wide.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> So I haven't been keeping up with monitors in awhile (still using a really old Samsung SyncMaster)...is the lightbleed issue typically only found on IPS displays or are people having issues with the LED backlit ones too? I really want a 1440p/144Hz monitor but I'm not spending that much if the screen has issues. That's like buying a new keyboard with keys that get stuck.


All displays are with LED backlight. But IPS are very sensitive so you have biggest chance to get BLB with IPS screens. Besides they all have glow. No matter to avoid without polarizers. VA and TN are less prone to these problems but of course they can bleed as well. TN are absolutely not suitable for bigger screens because of very poor viewing angles and they suffers fro color and gama shifts. VA have great contrast ratio but some pixel transitions are very slow. So it depends what you need the monitor for. If image quality then IPS, if pure gaming then TN. For movies VA is great. But as you can see here, there is no ideal panel.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> All displays are with LED backlight. But IPS are very sensitive so you have biggest chance to get BLB with IPS screens. Besides they all have glow. No matter to avoid without polarizers. VA and TN are less prone to these problems but of course they can bleed as well. TN are absolutely not suitable for bigger screens because of very poor viewing angles and they suffers fro color and gama shifts. VA have great contrast ratio but some pixel transitions are very slow. So it depends what you need the monitor for. If image quality then IPS, if pure gaming then TN. For movies VA is great. But as you can see here, there is no ideal panel.


true but new ips 144hz are great for gaming too right?i m planning to buy xb271hu for competitive fps player i ll do wrong decision?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> No man, those are LG panels as well. LG, Dell.... all of them.... For example this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some quotations by users:
> 
> "So, I returned the LG 34uc97...I just couldn't live with the awful backlight issue in all 4 corners, 3 of the corners were just plain silly. I'm surprised it passed QC before shipping out!!"
> "Do you think it was your batch or just the model in general? I'd be curious to get one down the line."
> "I looked around the net and others posted similar bleed issues...so I'm going to say for now it's a model issue."
> 
> So no, it's not only a problem of AUO...... And the bigger the monitor the bigger issues it may have. Especially with these 21:9 you will have glow in all 4 corners. You will go mad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case keeps us posted if you buy such ultra wide.


Well, in worst case scenario I will buy 27" TN 1440p monitor. BLB is biggest issue for me in monitor so even TN is better option for me. In that case I will just wait for some better panel technology to come or some onther light solutions. I just can't play with BLB. Period. Tried ofr 2 months. Well, minimal BLB is ok, but what my 6 AUO monitors had or those above you posted- are way too much for me. And 1440p TNs got really cheap here after new IPS monitors released







.

I would like to get VA 1440p 34" but there is not such one







. Shame....


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> But it should be of highest quality for 800-1000$, don't you agree?


I do completely agree. I'm just saying, though. You're going to be disappointed if you're expecting a perfect panel from LG or Samsung outside of the professional segments, which always cost upwards of $1000.

If you can accept some defects for a lower price, though, you should stick to 16:9. There's a huge premium on 21:9, but the QC is not necessarily better.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> true but new ips 144hz are great for gaming too right?i m planning to buy xb271hu for competitive fps player i ll do wrong decision?


You beat me to it... I have used TN as well as IPS, and there is MINIMAL difference (I would argue nothing noticeable) between these fast IPS panels and 1ms response TN's. I play COD on a regular basis, and these monitors are just fine. Even for competitive play.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I do completely agree. I'm just saying, though. You're going to be disappointed if you're expecting a perfect panel from LG or Samsung outside of the professional segments, which always cost upwards of $1000.
> 
> If you can accept some defects for a lower price, though, you should stick to 16:9. There's a huge premium on 21:9, but the QC is not necessarily better.


I will keep that in mind! Thanks! I am thinking of 3x 25" IPS 1440p panels. Debezel them, put in portrait mode and stick with that. Up to 25" IPS glow and BLB are not so big, and portrait solution also helps.

It would be little too much for my single 1520 980Ti but I will upgrade to flagship Pascal anyway.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> true but new ips 144hz are great for gaming too right?i m planning to buy xb271hu for competitive fps player i ll do wrong decision?


Yes man, go for the XB271HU. No more debating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I would like to get VA 1440p 34" but there is not such one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Shame....


Samsung has one (3440 x 1440). Only 60 Hz with no variable refresh rate though.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I will keep that in mind! Thanks! I am thinking of 3x 25" IPS 1440p panels. Debezel them, put in portrait mode and stick with that. Up to 25" IPS glow and BLB are not so big, and portrait solution also helps.
> 
> It would be little too much for my single 1520 980Ti but I will upgrade to flagship Pascal anyway.


And you plan on getting 3 'acceptable' 25" panels? That might be kind of a long shot don't you think?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> So I haven't been keeping up with monitors in awhile (still using a really old Samsung SyncMaster)...is the lightbleed issue typically only found on IPS displays or are people having issues with the LED backlit ones too? I really want a 1440p/144Hz monitor but I'm not spending that much if the screen has issues. That's like buying a new keyboard with keys that get stuck.


I upgraded from a 1920x1200 syncmaster tn panel to an asus pg279q ... these new panels are soooo much nicer despite some flaws.

Read these....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Alright, giving this another shot...
> 
> For those lurkers who still don't own the XB271HU, and for a few on here that are more convinced by their own cell phone images, than they are their own eyes, I've made a comparison of what the display looks like from a bad cell camera, compared to what it looks like with a real camera; very near to what you'll see in person. Both of the below images were taken minutes apart, with the same settings at 26 brightness.
> 
> First, the cellphone image:
> 
> 
> Second, the image taken with a real camera minutes earlier (95% representative of what I see in person):
> 
> 
> Admittedly, I have very little BLB/panel pressure to begin with. But still, this is a massive difference. It's sad anyone is taking the majority of the images on this thread seriously. I've seen multiple instances of panicked first time posters asking if their panel is okay, stating while it looks good in person, from what the camera shows, they're just not sure.
> 
> "Seeing is believing" they say. According to this forum, "seeing _through the camera_ is believing." I say believe your own eyes people ;p


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Hey there, and welcome. I will cut to the chase regarding the PG279Q.
> 
> Overall, from strictly a gaming perspective, it is fantastic. The issues you describe, particularly the BLB and top 1/3 color uniformity is pretty much commonplace for this monitor. Some cases are worse than others, but the chances of you getting one without these issues is pretty much nil. I went through 4, and one of them had acceptable BLB, but the uniformity was bad and it went back.
> 
> Bottom line, if you want to use this monitor, you pretty much have to deal with the BLB and bad uniformity. Both of which don't really impact the core function of the monitor - gaming.
> 
> If you use it for more than gaming, than you may want to take a look at the Acer XB271HU. Same tech, same panel, different stand (I like the Asus stand better personally) and less issues with BLB and uniformity.
> 
> Both are great monitors though imo. Depends on what your fault tolerance is to these issues. If they don't bother you and don't take away from your use of the monitor, then I say don't worry about it. None of us can tell you if your monitor is a keeper, just give you opinion on how it looks in pics compared to others who have posted. Based on your pics, it is pretty much just like every other PG279Q that has been posted in this thread.
> 
> Sorry if I am not being helpful here


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> true but new ips 144hz are great for gaming too right?i m planning to buy xb271hu for competitive fps player i ll do wrong decision?


Sure they are. Only a bit slower than TN but quality is much better. For me the speed is perfect but I'm not competitive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, in worst case scenario I will buy 27" TN 1440p monitor. BLB is biggest issue for me in monitor so even TN is better option for me. In that case I will just wait for some better panel technology to come or some onther light solutions. I just can't play with BLB. Period. Tried ofr 2 months. Well, minimal BLB is ok, but what my 6 AUO monitors had or those above you posted- are way too much for me. And 1440p TNs got really cheap here after new IPS monitors released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I would like to get VA 1440p 34" but there is not such one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Shame....


Yeah, but didn't you say the last of your PG279Q was perfect besides the bleed which developed after a while ??? VA have slow response time in some transitions so it's a pain to look at them in certain circumstances. I would say this is a reason we don't see many gaming panels with this tech. And don't buy TN. It's not like how it was at 19" screen







This is 27" and it's awful to look at it if not playing games, trust me







Also the contrast ratio is pain. But you can try of course because only that way you get real picture of it. But I know I would never buy it again.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sure they are. Only a bit slower than TN but quality is much better. For me the speed is perfect but I'm not competitive.


One thing people might not realize is that the only "speed" difference we're talking about is pixel response time (motion blur). Signal processing lag is essentially non-existent on all of these 144 Hz monitors. It will be impossible to feel a difference in that regard. The motion blur difference can be seen by some if they look really hard and have both monitors side by side. ULMB removes all perceivable motion blur anyway. If you have a good GPU, use ULMB 120 Hz in CS:GO and enable V-Sync and voila, perfect motion clarity.


----------



## mikesgt

Slight change in topic... has anyone ran into any type of performance issues with the XB271HU? Such as frame rate dips, stuttering, etc? If so, please explain and indicate which game.

An example for me, I ran into some weird stuttering within CoD advanced warfare. It was somewhat infrequent, but was there. Also had a time where the framerate just tanked for some reason... went from a solid 90fps locked to 30, for no reason that I could see. Think this is just driver related, or maybe the optimization of the game itself?


----------



## mikesgt

Also, it the gsync module used in both the Acer and PG279Q exactly the same? I know the panel is pretty much identical, but haven't seen any comments about the Gsync module.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes man, go for the XB271HU. No more debating.
> Samsung has one (3440 x 1440). Only 60 Hz with no variable refresh rate though.


Really? Coule you give me model please? I could not find it in Poland so far








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sure they are. Only a bit slower than TN but quality is much better. For me the speed is perfect but I'm not competitive.
> Yeah, but didn't you say the last of your PG279Q was perfect besides the bleed which developed after a while ??? VA have slow response time in some transitions so it's a pain to look at them in certain circumstances. I would say this is a reason we don't see many gaming panels with this tech. And don't buy TN. It's not like how it was at 19" screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 27" and it's awful to look at it if not playing games, trust me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the contrast ratio is pain. But you can try of course because only that way you get real picture of it. But I know I would never buy it again.


My last PG was perfect apart from dust, but even then.... I just hate BLB. I am totally not used to it. After so many years and I thought that image quality is got better, not worse. Since I was playing on TN panels for my whole live basicelly, when I saw that BLB I was shocked! How can crap like that be sell at this price point? 144Hz, G-Sync, bla bla, but do you see this BLB for god sake? I just can't stop seeing it. I though that I was way behind in technology still playing on TN and it is time for upgrade, but seeing quality of those "gaming" monitors shocked me! If some of you jumped to IPS earlier than me then you maybe got used to it. But me, jumping from TN to this 27/34/35" IPS panels- I am not impressed. I don't give crap about colors outside of games so I will try 1440p TN panel and see how it goes. I have nothing to loose.

But overall, I am dissapointed of how I thought quality moved on and how really it went back in so many ways.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Really? Coule you give me model please? I could not find it in Poland so far


Samsung S34E790C. Only $800 in the US. I really hope they release a variable refresh rate, high refresh rate version in the future.


----------



## headman78

Somebody should open a new thread like "[Official] Acer Predator XB271HU Owners Club" that has the calibration etc. settings in the 1st post


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Samsung S34E790C. Only $800 in the US. I really hope they release a variable refresh rate, high refresh rate version in the future.


WOW! Thanks mate! I just found it! Gonna try to buy this baby in January! My first VA so I will see what it's like.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> One thing people might not realize is that the only "speed" difference we're talking about is pixel response time (motion blur). Signal processing lag is essentially non-existent on all of these 144 Hz monitors. It will be impossible to feel a difference in that regard. The motion blur difference can be seen by some if they look really hard and have both monitors side by side. ULMB removes all perceivable motion blur anyway. If you have a good GPU, use ULMB 120 Hz in CS:GO and enable V-Sync and voila, perfect motion clarity.


Yes, that's right. But I don't know why but with ULMB I have much bigger ghosting, however, motion blur is reduced significantly. Someone already mentioned that but don't know the reason....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Slight change in topic... has anyone ran into any type of performance issues with the XB271HU? Such as frame rate dips, stuttering, etc? If so, please explain and indicate which game.
> 
> An example for me, I ran into some weird stuttering within CoD advanced warfare. It was somewhat infrequent, but was there. Also had a time where the framerate just tanked for some reason... went from a solid 90fps locked to 30, for no reason that I could see. Think this is just driver related, or maybe the optimization of the game itself?


No, those things have nothing to do with monitor... Stuttering is always caused by game engine or pc hw issues.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, that's right. But I don't know why but with ULMB I have much bigger ghosting, however, motion blur is reduced significantly. Someone already mentioned that but don't know the reason....


Yeah I see the ghosting when V-Sync isn't enabled. With V-Sync the ghosting is either minimal or gone according to my eyes.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headman78*
> 
> Somebody should open a new thread like "[Official] Acer Predator XB271HU Owners Club" that has the calibration etc. settings in the 1st post


Maybe I will open one tomorrow







But only if I'll get a keeper and the chances here are very low


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Really? Coule you give me model please? I could not find it in Poland so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last PG was perfect apart from dust, but even then.... I just hate BLB. I am totally not used to it. After so many years and I thought that image quality is got better, not worse. Since I was playing on TN panels for my whole live basicelly, when I saw that BLB I was shocked! How can crap like that be sell at this price point? 144Hz, G-Sync, bla bla, but do you see this BLB for god sake? I just can't stop seeing it. I though that I was way behind in technology still playing on TN and it is time for upgrade, but seeing quality of those "gaming" monitors shocked me! If some of you jumped to IPS earlier than me then you maybe got used to it. But me, jumping from TN to this 27/34/35" IPS panels- I am not impressed. I don't give crap about colors outside of games so I will try 1440p TN panel and see how it goes. I have nothing to loose.
> 
> But overall, I am dissapointed of how I thought quality moved on and how really it went back in so many ways.


TN is not about the colors at all. After calibration colors are pretty good but the problem is you can't damn move a bit because you will see gama shifts every moment. Especially the sides of the scree are always brighter no matter what. At the top you will see nice dark strip moving nicely with your head. I'm not talking about viewing angles. It's so bad that you can't look at it from sides. And the worse thing is reading a text on this. Top is fine but as you go down the text is slightly disappearing. It's nasty, believe me. Try it, but don't say I haven't warned you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah I see the ghosting when V-Sync isn't enabled. With V-Sync the ghosting is either minimal or gone according to my eyes.


In UFO motion blur test? There is v-sync enabled all the time no ?


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ULMB removes all perceivable motion blur anyway. If you have a good GPU, use ULMB 120 Hz in CS:GO and enable V-Sync and voila, perfect motion clarity.


Wish that were true. Don't you see those ghosting-like vertical lines?

Edit: ah sorry you already answered.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> TN is not about the colors at all. After calibration colors are pretty good but the problem is you can't damn move a bit because you will see gama shifts every moment. Especially the sides of the scree are always brighter no matter what. At the top you will see nice dark strip moving nicely with your head. I'm not talking about viewing angles. It's so bad that you can't look at it from sides. And the worse thing is reading a text on this. Top is fine but as you go down the text is slightly disappearing. It's nasty, believe me. Try it, but don't say I haven't warned you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In UFO motion blur test? There is v-sync enabled all the time no ?


Havent seen it in person, but isn't the PG278Q one of the best TN panels you can buy? That might be an option too.... 144hz, gsync, 1440p and TN. Plus, I would have to guess the QC is much improved over the PG279Q since the PG278Q has been out for over a year now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> In UFO motion blur test? There is v-sync enabled all the time no ?


In games. I was just doing more testing the other day, with ULMB at 120 Hz. I tested Serious Sam HD. Ghosting was basically gone to my eyes with V-Sync locking the game to 120 FPS. In other games where I couldn't maintain 120 FPS (Dishonored, modded Dragon Age: Origins) there was noticeable ghosting.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> One thing people might not realize is that the only "speed" difference we're talking about is pixel response time (motion blur). Signal processing lag is essentially non-existent on all of these 144 Hz monitors. It will be impossible to feel a difference in that regard. The motion blur difference can be seen by some if they look really hard and have both monitors side by side.


That's dead right.

The "1ms" of a TN vs the "4ms" of an IPS is merely referring to the G2G (grey to grey) transition, or pixel refresh time (e.g. motion blur). It has nothing to do with input response/lag or otherwise.

Take a look at this image from TFT Central's review of the PG:


Middle is the PG TN, right is the PG IPS (both without ULMB at 144Hz). That's the 1ms vs 4ms in practice. I don't know about you, but I don't see an appreciable difference there.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Havent seen it in person, but isn't the PG278Q one of the best TN panels you can buy? That might be an option too.... 144hz, gsync, 1440p and TN. Plus, I would have to guess the QC is much improved over the PG279Q since the PG278Q has been out for over a year now.


Well, the batch that TFTcentral reviewed is, anyway.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Well, the batch that TFTcentral reviewed is, anyway.


Well I thought it was just a higher quality TN panel in general, at least from what I read. Closer to IPS than most TN panels in terms of color quality.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> That's dead right.
> 
> The "1ms" of a TN vs the "4ms" of an IPS is merely referring to the G2G (grey to grey) transition, or pixel refresh time (e.g. motion blur). It has nothing to do with input response/lag or otherwise.
> 
> Take a look at this image from TFT Central's review of the PG:
> 
> 
> Middle is the PG TN, right is the PG IPS (both without ULMB at 144Hz). That's the 1ms vs 4ms in practice. I don't know about you, but I don't see an appreciable difference there.


I actually think the PG279Q looks best there, since the PG278Q has inverse ghosting (although I bet I wouldn't notice it in practice anyway). The XB271HU is expected to look even better than the PG279Q, granted the difference will be minuscule again.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Havent seen it in person, but isn't the PG278Q one of the best TN panels you can buy? That might be an option too.... 144hz, gsync, 1440p and TN. Plus, I would have to guess the QC is much improved over the PG279Q since the PG278Q has been out for over a year now.


TN is completely different technology, you can't compare it at all. Yes, it's the best from TN but still sucks in comparison with IPS - image quality wise. In the past IPS panels were much slower (pixel response) and there were no 144Hz IPS screens so for gamers TN was clear choice but now it makes no sense to take TN instead of IPS. They are really fast. Around 4ms across all transitions which is fantastic for IPS panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> In games. I was just doing more testing the other day, with ULMB at 120 Hz. I tested Serious Sam HD. Ghosting was basically gone to my eyes with V-Sync locking the game to 120 FPS. In other games where I couldn't maintain 120 FPS (Dishonored, modded Dragon Age: Origins) there was noticeable ghosting.


Yes, in games I've did noticed it as well but in UFO test it was obvious. Don't know if it's just problem of that test or I've just overlooked in a game. To be honest, I've tried it only in Tropico 3 for a short time and with v-sync on and constant 120FPS. Need to check it more in games...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Well, the batch that TFTcentral reviewed is, anyway.


Well, this is not so straightforward. TFT central did not say anything about temperature shift which is suspicious because in many reviews they test for it. I would say it's just good paid review from Asus









But in any case that luminance uniformity is very bad at the top. I can say this is much better on my October panel by a naked eye but I have some yellow tint at the left. Very curios how XB271 will be in this aspect. I will compare them tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> That's dead right.
> 
> The "1ms" of a TN vs the "4ms" of an IPS is merely referring to the G2G (grey to grey) transition, or pixel refresh time (e.g. motion blur). It has nothing to do with input response/lag or otherwise.
> 
> Take a look at this image from TFT Central's review of the PG:
> 
> 
> Middle is the PG TN, right is the PG IPS (both without ULMB at 144Hz). That's the 1ms vs 4ms in practice. I don't know about you, but I don't see an appreciable difference there.


Yep, this is very negligible difference and 99% players will not notice it. That's why I would recommend IPS over TN every time. On my former LG IPS which was 2 years old I could see much slower response time so here this fast TN would mak sense but it has changed with fast panels from AUO. Response time is not a concern anymore







So only BLB, GLOW and sometimes uniformity is left


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Well I thought it was just a higher quality TN panel in general, at least from what I read. Closer to IPS than most TN panels in terms of color quality.


Well closer, but not close. For instance, the TN PG278Q covers up to 72% of the sRGB gamut, whereas the IPS PG279Q covers up to 100% (corrected, thanks to @Noshuru; both can cover 100% of sRGB gamut). Sure, IPS has glow at extreme angles, but it's far better at preserving the quality of the image.

From TFT Central reviews:

PG TN viewing angles:


PG IPS viewing angles:


The only thing truly appreciable thing you are going to get with a modern TN over a modern IPS is less BLB and no glow.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I actually think the PG279Q looks best there, since the PG278Q has inverse ghosting (although I bet I wouldn't notice it in practice anyway). The XB271HU is expected to look even better than the PG279Q, granted the difference will be minuscule again.


Why do you think XB271 should look better than PG279Q ?


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Why do you think XB271 should look better than PG279Q ?


In CallsignVega's original comparison post between the two, he had images comparing the motion blur, and it looked like the XB slightly edged out the PG in overall motion clarity.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Well closer, but not close. For instance, the TN PG278Q covers up to 72% of the sRGB gamut, whereas the IPS PG279Q covers up to 100%. Sure, IPS has glow at extreme angles, but it's far better at preserving the quality of the image.
> 
> From TFT Central reviews:
> 
> PG TN viewing angles:
> 
> 
> PG IPS viewing angles:
> 
> 
> The only thing truly appreciable thing you are going to get with a modern TN over a modern IPS is less BLB and no glow.


Right, and this is not a good tradeoff for overall much worse image quality of TN panels. You can trust me on this, I'm very immersive (well not so much as Benny







) and I've returned PG278Q instantly. Couldn't live with that. BLB and glow can be acceptable if not extensive and when uniformity is good enough. Because those issues are visible only in very specific situations but TN "features" you can see all the time


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> In CallsignVega's original comparison post between the two, he had images comparing the motion blur, and it looked like the XB slightly edged out the PG in overall motion clarity.


Really ? It's because it has better overdrive or ? I know panels are slightly different but who knows what is the culprit. Then reverse ghosting is questionable as Asus has zero. Curios on TFT central review I don't know why it is taking so long...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Well closer, but not close. For instance, the TN PG278Q covers up to 72% of the sRGB gamut, whereas the IPS PG279Q covers up to 100%. Sure, IPS has glow at extreme angles, but it's far better at preserving the quality of the image.
> 
> From TFT Central reviews:
> 
> PG TN viewing angles:
> 
> 
> PG IPS viewing angles:
> 
> 
> The only thing truly appreciable thing you are going to get with a modern TN over a modern IPS is less BLB and no glow.


Which is exactly why I suggested it for Benny... it seems like those are the heavy hitters for him, so the PG278Q might be the perfect monitor for his needs.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Really ? It's because it has better overdrive or ? I know panels are slightly different but who knows what is the culprit. Then reverse ghosting is questionable as Asus has zero. Curios on TFT central review I don't know why it is taking so long...


This ^^. Pretty shocked it is taking them so long to review this monitor and post an ICC profile.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, this is not so straightforward. TFT central did not say anything about temperature shift which is suspicious because in many reviews they test for it. I would say it's just good paid review from Asus


What temperature shifts? Do you mean the color shifts that are inherent to all TN panels?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> In CallsignVega's original comparison post between the two, he had images comparing the motion blur, and it looked like the XB slightly edged out the PG in overall motion clarity.


^ This. Looks like as far as average response time goes, the XB271HU with OD on normal will break the 5 ms barrier when TFTCentral reviews it. From TFTCentral we saw the MG279Q average 6.5 ms, XB270HU 5.5 ms, PG279Q 5 ms, all with OD on normal (or "80" for the MG279Q). The MG279Q had a small amount of inverse ghosting while the others had basically none.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> WOW! Thanks mate! I just found it! Gonna try to buy this baby in January! My first VA so I will see what it's like.


My advice to you is to lurk any owners forum you can find for that display, and read all the complaints, praise, and worst case scenarios, as to be better informed. Images, albeit often exaggerated, contained in those threads will also help give you an idea on the worst/best to expect for that specific display.

Here's the link I found to that display's thread on this forum:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1514141/pc-monitors-samsung-s34e790c-curved-34-21-9-ultrawide-va-monitor

And a post on there that shows another issue you can get with larger displays, "clouding:"
http://www.overclock.net/t/1514141/pc-monitors-samsung-s34e790c-curved-34-21-9-ultrawide-va-monitor/300#post_23818799

I hate to say it, but it's possible you may find nothing that meets your standard.

I do sympathize though: a couple years ago, I had to find an upgrade to my fully backlit 42" IPs w/125+ zones of local dimming. Turns out over the three years that passed since buying it, every single LED TV manufacturer switched to edge lit. Let me tell you, compared to my backlit set, they looked like paper lit by a weak flashlight. I went through several different TV (almost kept a 46" Samsung VA panel, but the grey uniformity was striped to death, and backlight, again, looked like a bad flashlight; clouding, BLB, you name it). Ultimately, I settled with a 50" ST60 Plasma and kept my old TV as a secondary.

Even the plasma, with its excellent contrast ratio and motion clarity has developed a slight pink tint in the middle of the screen due to uneven aging (and I baby it like crazy), has line bleed, and is starting to get low voltage noise in darker scenes. But guess what? The other options were way worse.

Basically, in my experience, there isn't a "perfect" option in existence, just the "best" out of the "worst." My two cents


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Well closer, but not close. For instance, the TN PG278Q covers up to 72% of the sRGB gamut, whereas the IPS PG279Q covers up to 100%. Sure, IPS has glow at extreme angles, but it's far better at preserving the quality of the image.
> 
> From TFT Central reviews:
> 
> PG TN viewing angles:
> 
> 
> PG IPS viewing angles:
> 
> 
> The only thing truly appreciable thing you are going to get with a modern TN over a modern IPS is less BLB and no glow.


Sorry, but that is nonsense, they both cover 72% of the Adobe RGB gamut, and 100% of the sRGB gamut. They both use WLED backlights, there is no appreciable reason why either of them wouldn't cover 100% of sRGB. Every monitor does, even the cheapest $100 TN.
PG279Q


PG278Q


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Sorry, but that is nonsense, they both cover 72% of the Adobe RGB gamut, and 100% of the sRGB gamut. They both use WLED backlights, there is no appreciable reason why either of them wouldn't cover 100% of sRGB. Every monitor does, even the cheapest $100 TN.


Yep, sorry, and thanks for the clarification. I was stupidly mixing up the visible color reproduction gap between TN and IPS with color gamut coverage. So, yes, to be clear, both cover 72% of the NTSC color gamut. I know it is reported that the XB IPS covers 100% of the sRGB gamut. I'm still not sure what they claim the PG TN does.

EDIT: Found it. According to the Tom's Hardware review for the PG278Q TN, "Because of slightly oversaturated blue and magenta results, the sRGB gamut volume is a little over 100 percent."


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> I know it is reported that the XB IPS covers 100% of the sRGB gamut. I'm still not sure what they claim the PG TN does.


Not sure what you're saying here.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Really ? It's because it has better overdrive or ? I know panels are slightly different but who knows what is the culprit. Then reverse ghosting is questionable as Asus has zero. Curios on TFT central review I don't know why it is taking so long...


I don't know. None of us probably will until the TFT Central review.

Again, CallsignVega noted it in his post here (scroll down a bit, you'll find it):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/140#post_24676825


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Not sure what you're saying here.


What I was saying, is that some displays report that they can reach 100% coverage of the sRGB gamut, but after calibration, they fall short in some color channels, or can only reach 100% by over-saturation in one or all of the primaries.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> EDIT: Found it. According to the Tom's Hardware review for the PG278Q TN, "Because of slightly oversaturated blue and magenta results, the sRGB gamut volume is a little over 100 percent."


That's true for almost every monitor. However, the dE of the PG279Q and the PG278Q is virtually the same. 1.1 vs. 1.2. dE is how you express the deviance from the target colors. Anything below 3 is excellent.
It's honestly really rare for a screen to be calibrated as well out of the box as the PG278Q is (or was).

@ Above, just look at the images I posted and compare the actual coverage of them both to the sRGB gamut triangle.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> That's true for almost every monitor. However, the dE of the PG279Q and the PG278Q is virtually the same. 1.1 vs. 1.2. dE is how you express the deviance from the target colors. Anything below 3 is excellent.
> It's honestly really rare for a screen to be calibrated as well out of the box as the PG278Q is (or was).


Yes, anything below a dE of 3 is virtually undetectable by the human eye. And that TN panel appeared to have an excellent calibration out of the box. However, all I was really saying is that due to the color shifts on a TN, even if it's perfectly calibrated, it can come up short color-wise when directly compared to a perfectly calibrated IPS display.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> What temperature shifts? Do you mean the color shifts that are inherent to all TN panels?


Ah sorry, I thought you mean PG279Q. Never mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ This. Looks like as far as average response time goes, the XB271HU with OD on normal will break the 5 ms barrier when TFTCentral reviews it. From TFTCentral we saw the MG279Q average 6.5 ms, XB270HU 5.5 ms, PG279Q 5 ms, all with OD on normal (or "80" for the MG279Q). The MG279Q had a small amount of inverse ghosting while the others had basically none.


Yes, but I'm afraid it may have some overshoot in that case. Hope not.... Better bit slower than artifacts... I would like to know how Vega measured this. These are so little differences that it is very hard to measure them precisely in my opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> What I was saying, is that some displays report that they can reach 100% coverage of the sRGB gamut, but after calibration, they fall short in some color channels, or can only reach 100% by over-saturation in one or all of the primaries.


I had LG IPS235 and I'm sure it did not cover 100% sRGB. Pure BS all panels cover it.... Only more expensive ones does....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> That's true for almost every monitor. However, the dE of the PG279Q and the PG278Q is virtually the same. 1.1 vs. 1.2. dE is how you express the deviance from the target colors. Anything below 3 is excellent.
> It's honestly really rare for a screen to be calibrated as well out of the box as the PG278Q is (or was).
> 
> @ Above, just look at the images I posted and compare the actual coverage of them both to the sRGB gamut triangle.


Don't know, mine PG278Q looked like a crap out of the box so I not share your opinion. I really wanted to like it but I couldn't


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Don't know, mine PG278Q looked like a crap out of the box so I not share your opinion. I really wanted to like it but I couldn't


That's why I said 'was'. I've heard it a couple times now that the newer batches are calibrated badly.
Also, covering sRGB doesn't mean the monitor will look good. Colors and gamma could still be all over the place.

WLED provides pretty much exact coverage of the sRGB gamut.
https://pcmonitors.info/articles/the-evolution-of-led-backlights/


----------



## ninjurai

Just checked tracking on my monitor, and looks like it's getting delivered today instead of tomorrow! Woohoo!

On a side note; After all this talk about BLB, and IPS glow being over exaggerated in cellphone pics, I decided to take a picture of my BenQ XL2420t 120Hz TN Panel just for kicks:



I don't notice any of this with my naked eye, so it makes me feel a whole lot better about the pictures I've seen of the XB271HU so far. Granted this is a TN panel so what you're seeing I guess is BLB and not glow. The only IPS panel (It was actually a S-PVA panel..my mistake) I've ever owned was a 24" 1920x1200 Dell Ultrasharp, and it was actually one of the best monitors I've ever used. The rest of the panels I've owned have been TN and the BenQ being the first with 120hz refresh rate. I haven't tried anything with G-sync yet though, so excited for that. I get where Benny is coming from when he says that he can go back to a 60Hz panel for single player games, but if you're playing fast paced FPS then 120hz+ is a no brainer and I don't think I could ever go back to a 60hz panel at this point.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Just checked tracking on my monitor, and looks like it's getting delivered today instead of tomorrow! Woohoo!
> 
> On a side note; After all this talk about BLB, and IPS glow being over exaggerated in cellphone pics, I decided to take a picture of my BenQ XL2420t 120Hz TN Panel just for kicks:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't notice any of this with my naked eye, so it makes me feel a whole lot better about the pictures I've seen of the XB271HU so far. Granted this is a TN panel so what you're seeing I guess is BLB and not glow. The only IPS panel I've ever owned was a 24" 1920x1200 Dell Ultrasharp, and it was actually one of the best monitors I've ever used. The rest of the panels I've owned have been TN and the BenQ being the first with 120hz refresh rate. I haven't tried anything with G-sync yet though, so excited for that. I get where Benny is coming from when he says that he can go back to a 60Hz panel for single player games, but if you're playing fast paced FPS then 120hz+ is a no brainer and I don't think I could ever go back to a 60hz panel at this point.


Is this max brightness and a completely dark room? I wanna try this as well.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Is this max brightness and a completely dark room? I wanna try this as well.


Actually, this isn't max brightness, kind of spaced on that, but it's a completely dark room. I'll do it again with max brightness and see what the result is. It was definitely warmed up though.


----------



## Noshuru

My BenQ XL2411T:
Max brightness

27% (which is what I use)


What did you use to take the picture?


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Just checked tracking on my monitor, and looks like it's getting delivered today instead of tomorrow! Woohoo!
> 
> On a side note; After all this talk about BLB, and IPS glow being over exaggerated in cellphone pics, I decided to take a picture of my BenQ XL2420t 120Hz TN Panel just for kicks:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't notice any of this with my naked eye, so it makes me feel a whole lot better about the pictures I've seen of the XB271HU so far. Granted this is a TN panel so what you're seeing I guess is BLB and not glow. The only IPS panel I've ever owned was a 24" 1920x1200 Dell Ultrasharp, and it was actually one of the best monitors I've ever used. The rest of the panels I've owned have been TN and the BenQ being the first with 120hz refresh rate. I haven't tried anything with G-sync yet though, so excited for that. I get where Benny is coming from when he says that he can go back to a 60Hz panel for single player games, but if you're playing fast paced FPS then 120hz+ is a no brainer and I don't think I could ever go back to a 60hz panel at this point.


Yep, cellphone cameras aren't the best at capturing images of monitors apparently.

By the way, did the "24" 1920x1200 Dell Ultrasharp" you mentioned happen to be the U2412M? If so, that was my main display before switching to this one. The XB271HU is a noticeable step up in all areas in my opinion.

Oh, and I tried the cellphone camera with my Dell, and it looked pretty much exactly like the XB in severity, orange glow and everything. I was surprised, because, in person, I had never noticed a hint of what the camera picked up.


----------



## ninjurai

I used my HTC ONE M8..I think just with the default settings on the camera.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> My BenQ XL2411T:
> Max brightness
> 
> 27% (which is what I use)
> 
> 
> What did you use to take the picture?


I'd imagine it might not look as bad with the brightness at 100, but i'll have to wait and check when I get home tonight.

I used my HTC ONE M8..I think just with the default settings on the camera.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> In UFO motion blur test? There is v-sync enabled all the time no ?
> 
> 
> 
> In games. I was just doing more testing the other day, with ULMB at 120 Hz. I tested Serious Sam HD. Ghosting was basically gone to my eyes with V-Sync locking the game to 120 FPS. In other games where I couldn't maintain 120 FPS (Dishonored, modded Dragon Age: Origins) there was noticeable ghosting.
Click to expand...

That's because ULMB needs different frames for every strobe in order to eliminate blur. When framerate is below the refresh rate and not in sync, you're getting pseudo-sample-and-hold.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Just checked tracking on my monitor, and looks like it's getting delivered today instead of tomorrow! Woohoo!
> 
> On a side note; After all this talk about BLB, and IPS glow being over exaggerated in cellphone pics, I decided to take a picture of my BenQ XL2420t 120Hz TN Panel just for kicks:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't notice any of this with my naked eye, so it makes me feel a whole lot better about the pictures I've seen of the XB271HU so far. Granted this is a TN panel so what you're seeing I guess is BLB and not glow. The only IPS panel I've ever owned was a 24" 1920x1200 Dell Ultrasharp, and it was actually one of the best monitors I've ever used. The rest of the panels I've owned have been TN and the BenQ being the first with 120hz refresh rate. I haven't tried anything with G-sync yet though, so excited for that. I get where Benny is coming from when he says that he can go back to a 60Hz panel for single player games, but if you're playing fast paced FPS then 120hz+ is a no brainer and I don't think I could ever go back to a 60hz panel at this point.


Good luck man... post pics of the monitor as soon as you can so we can see


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Yep, cellphone cameras aren't the best at capturing images of monitors apparently.
> 
> By the way, did the "24" 1920x1200 Dell Ultrasharp" you mentioned happen to be the U2412M? If so, that was my main display before switching to this one. The XB271HU is a noticeable step up in all areas in my opinion.
> 
> Oh, and I tried the cellphone camera with my Dell, and it looked pretty much exactly like the XB in severity, orange glow and everything. I was surprised, because, in person, I had never noticed a hint of what the camera picked up.


It was actually a Dell UltraSharp 2407FP..and it wasn't an IPS panel it was a S-PVA panel, so my mistake. I paid $700 for it back in 2007..haha. I remember it being a lot of money for a monitor.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Just checked tracking on my monitor, and looks like it's getting delivered today instead of tomorrow! Woohoo!
> 
> On a side note; After all this talk about BLB, and IPS glow being over exaggerated in cellphone pics, I decided to take a picture of my BenQ XL2420t 120Hz TN Panel just for kicks:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't notice any of this with my naked eye, so it makes me feel a whole lot better about the pictures I've seen of the XB271HU so far. Granted this is a TN panel so what you're seeing I guess is BLB and not glow. The only IPS panel I've ever owned was a 24" 1920x1200 Dell Ultrasharp, and it was actually one of the best monitors I've ever used. The rest of the panels I've owned have been TN and the BenQ being the first with 120hz refresh rate. I haven't tried anything with G-sync yet though, so excited for that. I get where Benny is coming from when he says that he can go back to a 60Hz panel for single player games, but if you're playing fast paced FPS then 120hz+ is a no brainer and I don't think I could ever go back to a 60hz panel at this point.


Trust me, it's great for single player as well







60Hz looks like a joke for me now. Even work at 60Hz desktop is a pain. Don't know how I could play games on it. I've always tried to push monitor hard at least to 75Hz because comparing with 60Hz it's night and day. Once I did I couldn't stand 60Hz anymore. So how can I go back from 165Hz ?







No way...

Be ready for some IPS glow (if you are lucky enough you will have silver glow, not orange - orange is no go for me) and some BLB. Again with a bit of luck it won't be so excessive. Uniformity is questionable though. Majority of Acers had good uniformity but PG279Q are plagued with yellow tint and some users (maybe I could see it as well) reported some mystical circle in the center of the screen. So goo luck to you, mine will arrive tomorrow and I'm very afraid to open it and try









Orange glow can be present, it's not only camera issue. I had it on 3 from 4 IPS displays unfortunately (AUO)...


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Good luck man... post pics of the monitor as soon as you can so we can see


Will do!


----------



## ondoy

who want one ? lololol


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who want one ? lololol


wat


----------



## C3321J6

probably only one half decent out of all of those


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who want one ? lololol


What the....







How many do you want to keep? One and return all the rest ?







And I've wondered why they are not in stock


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who want one ? lololol


My god..


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> It was actually a Dell UltraSharp 2407FP..and it wasn't an IPS panel it was a S-PVA panel, so my mistake. I paid $700 for it back in 2007..haha. I remember it being a lot of money for a monitor.


Ah, gotcha. That's still a lot of money for a monitor now, let alone eight years ago.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Ah, gotcha. That's still a lot of money for a monitor now, let alone eight years ago.


Yeah I know! I don't remember it being that much..I know it was a pretty sought after monitor at the time though.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Anyone have a guess when these might be in stock on Amazon again? I've been checking daily and tracking via email but to no avail


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> Anyone have a guess when these might be in stock on Amazon again? I've been checking daily and tracking via email but to no avail


I would just keep hitting the refresh on the page. Since it's Monday, they might get a shipment today, but I don't really know.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> Anyone have a guess when these might be in stock on Amazon again? I've been checking daily and tracking via email but to no avail


Probably because the guy 3 or 4 posts ahead of you bought them all.....


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I would just keep hitting the refresh on the page. Since it's Monday, they might get a shipment today, but I don't really know.


You took 'em all


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> Anyone have a guess when these might be in stock on Amazon again? I've been checking daily and tracking via email but to no avail


You could always test your luck with the Asus..Amazon has them in stock right now..

http://www.amazon.com/SWIFT-PG279Q-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B017EVR2VM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> You could always test your luck with the Asus..Amazon has them in stock right now..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SWIFT-PG279Q-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B017EVR2VM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


Rumor is that their QC isn't up to par as the XB271HU. Thoughts on that?


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Ah, gotcha. That's still a lot of money for a monitor now, let alone eight years ago.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> You took 'em all


Hey, that wasn't me! I just ordered one from the Acer store. Asus is going to be hit or miss, same goes with this panel, but it is through Amazon, so returns are easy.


----------



## haticK

They're in stock on Amazon for me:
http://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-XB271HU-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B0173PEX20/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

Swear I saw it at a lower price earleir today though


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Hey, that wasn't me! I just ordered one from the Acer store. Asus is going to be hit or miss, same goes with this panel, but it is through Amazon, so returns are easy.


Sure









Well I'll probably get some Amazon gift cards for Christmas so might as well hold off and see what happens. I doubt they'll get any easier to snag over the next week though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> They're in stock on Amazon for me:
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-XB271HU-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B0173PEX20/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> Swear I saw it at a lower price earleir today though


Well those are sold by third parties. Thanks though for your reply. I'd rather buy directly from Amazon for the easy returns.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who want one ? lololol


Explains why they are always gone so fast... I kid


----------



## gamingarena

Wow Nvidia just released the new Drivers 361.43 and they finally fixed the bug that if you ran your desktop over 120hz GPU would stay in high power state mode.

Just tested and it works on SLi TitanX wiht Acer XB271HU its still not perfect the Voltage go only to 1.04 vs min 0.899 but much better then before and the clocks go all the way down to 135mhz

Finaly i can run my desktop at 165HZ perfect timing









Everyone just go and get new drivers


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Wow Nvidia just released the new Drivers 361.43 and they finally fixed the bug that if you ran your desktop over 120hz GPU would stay in high power state mode.
> 
> Just tested and it works on SLi TitanX wiht Acer XB271HU its still not perfect the Voltage go only to 1.04 vs min 0.899 but much better then before and the clocks go all the way down to 135mhz
> 
> Finaly i can run my desktop at 165HZ perfect timing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone just go and get new drivers


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Wow Nvidia just released the new Drivers 361.43 and they finally fixed the bug that if you ran your desktop over 120hz GPU would stay in high power state mode.
> 
> Just tested and it works on SLi TitanX wiht Acer XB271HU its still not perfect the Voltage go only to 1.04 vs min 0.899 but much better then before and the clocks go all the way down to 135mhz
> 
> Finaly i can run my desktop at 165HZ perfect timing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone just go and get new drivers


LOOOOL, unbelievable. Thanks for heads up. I did not know about it and was just measuring for a fun how much more it consumes if switched to 165Hz vs. 120Hz on 980TI. And hoped NVidia will fix this soon. It's exactly 60W/h!.... 1.44KW/day and 43,2KW/month. Pretty big number only because of running 45Hz more...

Thanks god NVidia finally fix that. Going to install drivers instantly!


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Wow Nvidia just released the new Drivers 361.43 and they finally fixed the bug that if you ran your desktop over 120hz GPU would stay in high power state mode.


Great news! Have you tested if there's an actual increase in power draw due to the voltage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> LOOOOL, unbelievable. Thanks for heads up. I did not know about it and was just measuring for a fun how much more it consumes if switched to 165Hz vs. 120Hz on 980TI. And hoped NVidia will fix this soon. It's exactly 60W/h!.... 1.44KW/day and 43,2KW/month. Pretty big number only because of running 45Hz more...
> 
> Thanks god NVidia finally fix that. Going to install drivers instantly!


You can always run it at 150Hz, which should give you the same low power as 120Hz does


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I doubt he was even considering the PG279Q haha. This AUO AHVA panel just seems to be lacking with regards to uniformity. I can't take a worthwhile picture of my XB270HU but I can imagine the edges would look terrible in a picture. The center of the screen is close enough to white, but all edges are darker with a yellowish hue.


I can confirm this, compared to my QNIX 1440p, all AUO AHVA panels have a yellowish tint in comparison. I have tried two acer ips freesync 1440p models, and 3 of the IPS gsync ones, I gave up.

Waiting for OLED, my QNIX is superior to this crap, minus the smoothness of gsync/freesync.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Wow Nvidia just released the new Drivers 361.43 and they finally fixed the bug that if you ran your desktop over 120hz GPU would stay in high power state mode.
> 
> Just tested and it works on SLi TitanX wiht Acer XB271HU its still not perfect the Voltage go only to 1.04 vs min 0.899 but much better then before and the clocks go all the way down to 135mhz
> 
> Finaly i can run my desktop at 165HZ perfect timing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone just go and get new drivers


Nice.

I just finished installing it. Can confirm at 144Hz at desktop my 980 Ti no longer idles as at 900(plus)Mhz. It's back to 135Mhz idle, same as with 120Hz.

Thanks for the heads up, been waiting for this


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Great news! Have you tested if there's an actual increase in power draw due to the voltage?
> You can always run it at 150Hz, which should give you the same low power as 120Hz does


Ah thx, sad I did not now this sooner







But it's strange because at 144Hz it did not downclock as well. But hopefully this will not be needed now







Seems really to be a bug. I just wonder why it did take so much time until NVidia fixed this ? This was known for years.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> I just finished installing it. Can confirm at 144Hz at desktop my 980 Ti no longer idles as a 900+Mhz clock; 135Mhz idle, same as with 120Hz.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, been waiting for this


Perfect, just installing. Will post power consumption asap.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Ah thx, sad I did not now this sooner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's strange because at 144Hz it did not downclock as well. But hopefully this will not be needed now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems really to be a bug. I just wonder why it did take so much time until NVidia fixed this ? This was known for years.


It had something to do with preventing flickering in a multi-monitor setup I believe.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> probably only one half decent out of all of those


This gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Wow Nvidia just released the new Drivers 361.43 and they finally fixed the bug that if you ran your desktop over 120hz GPU would stay in high power state mode.
> 
> Just tested and it works on SLi TitanX wiht Acer XB271HU its still not perfect the Voltage go only to 1.04 vs min 0.899 but much better then before and the clocks go all the way down to 135mhz
> 
> Finaly i can run my desktop at 165HZ perfect timing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone just go and get new drivers


FINALLY they fixed installing now thanks for heads up


----------



## misiak

So guys, I've measured the consumption and instead of 60W it now consumes only 12W more.... I've expected less but still a huge improvement...

So it's like this:

60 ---> 120Hz ---> +4W

120Hz ---> 165Hz +12W


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I can confirm this, compared to my QNIX 1440p, all AUO AHVA panels have a yellowish tint in comparison. I have tried two acer ips freesync 1440p models, and 3 of the IPS gsync ones, I gave up.
> 
> Waiting for OLED, my QNIX is superior to this crap, minus the smoothness of gsync/freesync.


You do realize that the yellowish tint, if we're talking about evenly across the whole screen, isn't a defect. The color temperature is just set slightly closer to 5000-5500k out of the box (probably to combat the W-LED backlight's tendency to blue), than it is to the bluer 6500k or D65 standard. All pro monitors intended for print work are intentionally calibrated to 5000/5500k standard, and to unaccustomed eyes, would look yellow/brown when compared to a modern TV, which has conditioned most of us to think the bluer/cooler color temperature is the "correct" one.

The "yellow tint" is easily correctable on these panels by bringing down the green/red channels in the User color temperature mode.


----------



## misiak

Nah, even though this fix reduces clocks, seems the voltages are still higher so the temperature is slowly attacking 62C in passive mode of my GTX980Ti and this makes fans spin up and down constantly. So don't know what is worse now, if higher power consumption but fans slowly spinning or lower power consumption and constant fan spin up/down cycles. It spins up every 5 minutes and then spin down in 3 minutes and all over again.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> You do realize that the yellowish tint, if we're talking about evenly across the whole screen, isn't a defect. The color temperature is just set slightly closer to 5000-5500k out of the box (probably to combat the W-LED backlight's tendency to blue), than it is to the bluer 6500k or D65 standard. All pro monitors intended for print work are intentionally calibrated to 5000/5500k standard, and to unaccustomed eyes, would look yellow/brown when compared to a modern TV, which has conditioned most of us to think the bluer/cooler color temperature is the "correct" one.
> 
> The "yellow tint" is easily correctable on these panels by bringing down the green/red channels in the User color temperature mode.


I'm sure he is not talking about even "yellowish" temperature across the screen but about uniformity problems where one part of the screen has much lower temperature than rest...


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> It had something to do with preventing flickering in a multi-monitor setup I believe.


It's just how the hardware is built, for the most GPUs there are "low-power pure-hardware" signal generators for the most popular refresh rates (60Hz, 75Hz etc.). But since 144Hz and 165Hz are less common and not easily divisible the signals have to be generated "by hand" (I'm simplifying this a lot







) that keep other parts of the GPU active or in higher-than-idle power states. That's why the issue is not present with 120Hz and 150Hz since they are using the dedicated hardware. It's nice that nVidia managed to tweak this a bit, but for me the difference between 150 and 165 is not worth losing passive cooling mode of my 980Ti.

Flicker and artefacts were mostly caused by forcing the low-power mode with driver tweaks/3rd party programmes.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who want one ? lololol


just curious what you are planning to do with 10+ monitors? Open them until you get a keeper?


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> It's just how the hardware is built, for the most GPUs there are "low-power pure-hardware" signal generators for the most popular refresh rates (60Hz, 75Hz etc.). But since 144Hz and 165Hz are less common and not easily divisible the signals have to be generated "by hand" (I'm simplifying this a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that keep other parts of the GPU active or in higher-than-idle power states. That's why the issue is not present with 120Hz and 150Hz since they are using the dedicated hardware. It's nice that nVidia managed to tweak this a bit, but for me the difference between 150 and 165 is not worth losing passive cooling mode of my 980Ti.
> 
> Flicker and artefacts were mostly caused by forcing the low-power mode with driver tweaks/3rd party programmes.


This new driver is a bit erratic on my triple monitor setup it seems. Right after first installation the clock went down to 585 so that's good. After reboot however it's up at 1152 again. Some rather weird flickering before the login screen appears too.

How do you even set to 150 Hz? I tried making a custom resolution but the monitor (PG279Q though) said out of range.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> How do you even set to 150 Hz? I tried making a custom resolution but the monitor (PG279Q though) said out of range.


Set the overclock frequency in the monitor's OSD to 150Hz. It will reboot itself and then in Windows it'll be visible as 150Hz instead of 165Hz.


----------



## ninjurai

Fed Ex just showed up with a big brown box


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Fed Ex just showed up with a big brown box


nice! Let us know how it is as soon as you can 

Oh, and have fun figuring out how to assemble that stand for the first time lol


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> nice! Let us know how it is as soon as you can


Still at work for at least a couple more hours, but will report back when I get it setup.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> It's just how the hardware is built, for the most GPUs there are "low-power pure-hardware" signal generators for the most popular refresh rates (60Hz, 75Hz etc.). But since 144Hz and 165Hz are less common and not easily divisible the signals have to be generated "by hand" (I'm simplifying this a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that keep other parts of the GPU active or in higher-than-idle power states. That's why the issue is not present with 120Hz and 150Hz since they are using the dedicated hardware. It's nice that nVidia managed to tweak this a bit, but for me the difference between 150 and 165 is not worth losing passive cooling mode of my 980Ti.
> 
> Flicker and artefacts were mostly caused by forcing the low-power mode with driver tweaks/3rd party programmes.


But what will you do now? As I said with this tweak it is not possible use passive cooling because even the clocks are down GPU voltage is still higher and temperature is raising above 60c and passive cooling is gone. At lower frequencies I had temp 50c in passive...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Set the overclock frequency in the monitor's OSD to 150Hz. It will reboot itself and then in Windows it'll be visible as 150Hz instead of 165Hz.


Yes, but I think he wants to keep max. refresh rate 165 Hz in games... Maybe I would sacrifice it if I can maintain passive cooling.


----------



## exzacklyright

We should create a google doc with calibrated settings.. not sure if OP is alive though


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> We should create a google doc with calibrated settings.. not sure if OP is alive though


I like that idea.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I'm sure he is not talking about even "yellowish" temperature across the screen but about uniformity problems where one part of the screen has much lower temperature than rest...


Which is why I left room for that when I said, "if we're talking about evenly across the whole screen." The only reason I suspected otherwise is because he stated, "compared to my QNIX 1440p, all AUO AHVA panels have a yellowish tint in comparison." he then when on to say "I have tried two *acer* ips freesync 1440p models, and 3 of the IPS gsync ones." That leads me to believe that he only had experience with Acer models, which, so far, haven't suffered from the white uniformity issues the ASUS displays have.

Guess we'll find out if he ever replies to my message.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> But what will you do now? As I said with this tweak it is not possible use passive cooling because even the clocks are down GPU voltage is still higher and temperature is raising above 60c and passive cooling is gone. At lower frequencies I had temp 50c in passive...


I'm using ULMB anyway so I'm not really affected by this problem at all. I've experimented quite a bit and my MSI 980 Ti Lightning never spun the fans on the Windows desktop at 150Hz, even with another 120Hz monitor attached at the same time. I do not remember the exact temperatures unfortunately. I do have a silent intake fan that might help with the passive cooling though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, but I think he wants to keep max. refresh rate 165 Hz in games... Maybe I would sacrifice it if I can maintain passive cooling.


Those monitors are really fast at switching resolutions/refresh rates so you can keep using 165Hz in full-screen games while maintaining 120/150Hz on the desktop







My old BenQ takes 7s to "warm up" to [email protected]


----------



## zerocool23

I'd like to take mine apart and fix the tiny back light bleed spot in the lower left hand corner. Other than that one spot its perfect. I don't know what i'm doing or looking for or I would do it. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Stigmatta

Only thing im disappointed in this monitor is...i didnt buy two


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> I'd like to take mine apart and fix the tiny back light bleed spot in the lower left hand corner. Other than that one spot its perfect. I don't know what i'm doing or looking for or I would do it. Can anyone help me out?


If it's directly in the corner you could try jorimt's method, just be very careful


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Set the overclock frequency in the monitor's OSD to 150Hz. It will reboot itself and then in Windows it'll be visible as 150Hz instead of 165Hz.


Ah yes, ideally I would have wanted to keep 165 Hz for games. either way, I'd be fine with the slightly more power needed by 165 Hz but the new driver does nothing for me and apparently others in this thread: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/904579/geforce-drivers/official-361-43-game-ready-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-12-21-15-/


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Ah yes, ideally I would have wanted to keep 165 Hz for games. either way, I'd be fine with the slightly more power needed by 165 Hz but the new driver does nothing for me and apparently others in this thread: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/904579/geforce-drivers/official-361-43-game-ready-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-12-21-15-/


Are you using Windows 10 by any chance?


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> If it's directly in the corner you could try jorimt's method, just be very careful


Quick note on that, is that it can revert pretty easily to one degree or another if you so much as move it around on the stand. I think the method I laid out (if you can call it that ;P) only works because it temporarily negates some of the pressure from the screws that are too tight in that area.

I did attempt to remove the backing to see if I could adjust the tightness of the some of the screws, and see if it would remedy any of the pressure spots, but it turns out the clip system used to fix the back to the bezel is nearly impossible to remove without some plastic pry tools. Any metal tool is going to destroy the edges of the plastic bezel/backing irreparably.

And who knows, for all we know, removing the bezel may not do anything to remedy the pressure in the corners.

For anyone wanting to try and open theirs, I think it would be best to PM CallsignVega for advice, sine he's done it to five already. I myself would be curious to know if he observed less BLB on any of the monitors after he de-bezeled them.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Nah, even though this fix reduces clocks, seems the voltages are still higher so the temperature is slowly attacking 62C in passive mode of my GTX980Ti and this makes fans spin up and down constantly. So don't know what is worse now, if higher power consumption but fans slowly spinning or lower power consumption and constant fan spin up/down cycles. It spins up every 5 minutes and then spin down in 3 minutes and all over again.


Something is wrong on your side,
mine stays at 135mhz and max temp on top card is 38c and bottom 31c could be better but huge improvement from before


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> We should create a google doc with calibrated settings.. not sure if OP is alive though


OP is Benny89


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Are you using Windows 10 by any chance?


Yup sure am.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Yup sure am.


I'm asking because this guy has fixed his problems with downclocking by trying 8.1 instead.


----------



## KickAssCop

Is it just me or is IPS glow reduced the more I use this monitor? Placebo or real?

I am loving this monitor. Gaming is so smooth.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Is it just me or is IPS glow reduced the more I use this monitor? Placebo or real?
> 
> I am loving this monitor. Gaming is so smooth.


Sounds like you're just getting used to the glow.


----------



## OPsyduck

Wow i'm so sad. I received my monitor today and everything was great at first. I had no dead pixels or BLB/IPS Glow. After 2hrs of use, i noticed some heavy BLB ORANGE in the right corner. If it was silver i would have been fine. But since it's orange it's really distracting.

I wonder if i keep using it it will go away or it's gonna be like that for ever.... Amazing monitor beside that btw.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> Wow i'm so sad. I received my monitor today and everything was great at first. I had no dead pixels or BLB/IPS Glow. After 2hrs of use, i noticed some heavy BLB ORANGE in the right corner. If it was silver i would have been fine. But since it's orange it's really distracting.
> 
> I wonder if i keep using it it will go away or it's gonna be like that for ever.... Amazing monitor beside that btw.


I'm not sure if that's BLB or not. The IPS glow on the Asus was silver & White. If my monitor had an orange glow It would 100% bother me. That seems very distracting and would interrupt my gameplay. Can you show us pictures of how it looks like in person or do you not have a proper camera?


----------



## ninjurai

Got my monitor setup. No dead pixels, no dust in the screen, and uniformity seems alright. Definitely a yellowish hue straight out of the box with no calibrating..One thing I do notice is some orangish glow in the bottom right.







. I will post pictures in a bit. The biggest issue though is that the HDMI input doesn't seem to work. I've tried it on both my Xbox one and PC with no avail. It acts like it has something plugged in the but the screen is just black(blue light on, not amber). Tried hard resetting my Xbox one and nothing..kind of a deal breaker when the HDMI doesn't work. I might be doing something stupid though. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I'm not sure if that's BLB or not. The IPS glow on the Asus was silver & White. If my monitor had an orange glow It would 100% bother me. That seems very distracting and would interrupt my gameplay. Can you show us pictures of how it looks like in person or do you not have a proper camera?


It's BLB because if i change angle to see it, it will pretty much stay the same( unless i check it really over the top). In black screen it's really distracting to the point that i can only see that. I had IPS glow on my Qnix but it was silver and it wasn't bothering me at all.

And yea i can't really take a picture because my phone is gonna exaggerate it way too much. I'm gonna try some settings and a few days if it change. If not i will just return it because there's no way i can deal with that. Man it really sucks because at first i didn't have this problem.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> It's BLB because if i change angle to see it, it will pretty much stay the same( unless i check it really over the top). In black screen it's really distracting to the point that i can only see that. I had IPS glow on my Qnix but it was silver and it wasn't bothering me at all.
> 
> And yea i can't really take a picture because my phone is gonna exaggerate it way too much. I'm gonna try some settings and a few days if it change. If not i will just return it because there's no way i can deal with that. Man it really sucks because at first i didn't have this problem.


Alright man keep us updated. Everyone pretty much here is here to help.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Got my monitor setup. No dead pixels, no dust in the screen, and uniformity seems alright. Definitely a yellowish hue straight out of the box with no calibrating..One thing I do notice is some orangish glow in the bottom right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will post pictures in a bit. The biggest issue though is that the HDMI input doesn't seem to work. I've tried it on both my Xbox one and PC with no avail. It acts like it has something plugged in the but the screen is just black(blue light on, not amber). Tried hard resetting my Xbox one and nothing..kind of a deal breaker when the HDMI doesn't work. I might be doing something stupid though. Anybody have any ideas?


Did you switch it to HDMI mode and if you haven't try unplugging the Displayport cable to your pc and see if it suddenly works.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Did you switch it to HDMI mode and if you haven't try unplugging the Displayport cable to your pc and see if it suddenly works.


Yep, and just reset the monitor..still nothing.


----------



## ninjurai

This is pretty irritating...looks like it's going back.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Yep, and just reset the monitor..still nothing.


Well I'm sure it wont work but do you have another HDMI cable to test?


----------



## ninjurai

Yeah, I tried it with the supplied cable and the xbox one cable. No luck







The screen flickers on like something is connected and the blue light is on meaning something is connected, but no picture. Did this for both my Xbox One and PC.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Yeah, I tried it with the supplied cable and the xbox one cable. No luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen flickers on like something is connected and the blue light is on meaning something is connected, but no picture. Did this for both my Xbox One and PC.


Damn dude I'm sorry to hear that really sucks. Didn't you order from the acer store too?


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Damn dude I'm sorry to hear that really sucks. Didn't you order from the acer store too?


Yeah I did


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Yeah I did


Well how is the rest of the monitor. I read you said it has orange glow and flickering?


----------



## gamingarena

here if someone wants to try my Spyder Calibrated profile i attached the icc profile.

User Mode:
Brightness: 23
Contrast: 50
Blue light: OFF
Dark Boost: OFF
Adaptive Contrast: 0

Color
Gamma 2.2
Colour Temp: Warm
sRGB Mode: OFF
Saturate: 100

Game Mode: OFF
OD: Normal

Enjoy









XB271HUDP.zip 2k .zip file


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Something is wrong on your side,
> mine stays at 135mhz and max temp on top card is 38c and bottom 31c could be better but huge improvement from before


Now it idles at 54 - 55C. At 120Hz it's like 50c. But it's logical as vcore is higher at 165Hz.

In any case, you obviously don't have passive cooling with 31c on your card








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sounds like you're just getting used to the glow.


Yes, it's either he got used to it or it was actually bleed which reduced over time. This is possible of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> Wow i'm so sad. I received my monitor today and everything was great at first. I had no dead pixels or BLB/IPS Glow. After 2hrs of use, i noticed some heavy BLB ORANGE in the right corner. If it was silver i would have been fine. But since it's orange it's really distracting.
> 
> I wonder if i keep using it it will go away or it's gonna be like that for ever.... Amazing monitor beside that btw.


Sorry man. This is really a bad luck, I'm very afraid of this orange glow as well. It's really unacceptable. What is worse that it will not disappear and you would have to deal with it forever. I recommend to exchange it if it bothers you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Got my monitor setup. No dead pixels, no dust in the screen, and uniformity seems alright. Definitely a yellowish hue straight out of the box with no calibrating..One thing I do notice is some orangish glow in the bottom right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will post pictures in a bit. The biggest issue though is that the HDMI input doesn't seem to work. I've tried it on both my Xbox one and PC with no avail. It acts like it has something plugged in the but the screen is just black(blue light on, not amber). Tried hard resetting my Xbox one and nothing..kind of a deal breaker when the HDMI doesn't work. I might be doing something stupid though. Anybody have any ideas?


Oh, you as well??? Now I'm really scared to open my







Orange glow is absolutely unacceptable. For HDMI I think you need to switch it in OSD. Default is DP. Or it can be a cable....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> It's BLB because if i change angle to see it, it will pretty much stay the same( unless i check it really over the top). In black screen it's really distracting to the point that i can only see that. I had IPS glow on my Qnix but it was silver and it wasn't bothering me at all.
> 
> And yea i can't really take a picture because my phone is gonna exaggerate it way too much. I'm gonna try some settings and a few days if it change. If not i will just return it because there's no way i can deal with that. Man it really sucks because at first i didn't have this problem.


Take picture from at least 2 or 3 meters to eliminate the glow. Then we can see if it is bleed or glow....


----------



## misiak

So my is out for delivery... I'm really nervous. This is the last chance I'm willing to give those AUO panels. What is manufacturing date of your panels guys ? For the last couple of days I saw here only pretty bad panels which concern me much.


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Now it idles at 54 - 55C. At 120Hz it's like 50c. But it's logical as vcore is higher at 165Hz.
> 
> In any case, you obviously don't have passive cooling with 31c on your card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's either he got used to it or it was actually bleed which reduced over time. This is possible of course.
> Sorry man. This is really a bad luck, I'm very afraid of this orange glow as well. It's really unacceptable. What is worse that it will not disappear and you would have to deal with it forever. I recommend to exchange it if it bothers you.
> Oh, you as well??? Now I'm really scared to open my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange glow is absolutely unacceptable. For HDMI I think you need to switch it in OSD. Default is DP. Or it can be a cable....
> Take picture from at least 2 or 3 meters to eliminate the glow. Then we can see if it is bleed or glow....


This is what i see 

My phone adds much more brightness but you see the deal. I only se that in the menu tho. When i'm playing i don't see it. If i Tab to see the score i still see it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> This is what i see
> 
> My phone adds much more brightness but you see the deal. I only se that in the menu tho. When i'm playing i don't see it. If i Tab to see the score i still see it.


Well, you would probably see it on all dark backgrounds. But I can see it's on white ? This is pretty bad. It is like if bother you too much or you can live with that. I had orange glow on my previous 3 panels so for me it's far distracting. Now I have silverish one and it's far better. I will get mine within couple of hours so I'm very curious how it will compete with my PG279Q.... It will be a hard fight as this Asus is actually pretty good but I would like better uniformity and less BLB. Glow must be silver of course.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> This is what i see
> My phone adds much more brightness but you see the deal. I only se that in the menu tho. When i'm playing i don't see it. If i Tab to see the score i still see it.


Yeah that would bother me. I mean if you are seeing that on normal things and not during dark dark places like when you actually check for BLB. I would send that back. The PG279Q didn't have that problem, so I don't expect the Acer to have worse or more problems.


----------



## Ryzone

I've come to agreement with myself if this XB being sent to me from amazon doesn't come near perfect, I'll be opting out of the AUO lottery.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I've come to agreement with myself if this XB being sent to me from amazon doesn't come near perfect, I'll be opting out of the AUO lottery.


After using this thing for a minute and applying cross79's color profile it looks pretty darn good, and the bleed that I thought was pretty bad really isn't at all. It looks a whole lot like jorimt's images on post #1751. Unfortunately that doesn't fix my HDMI issue..so basically I have a great screen with minimal bleeding and glow and no dead pixels or dust behind the screen...except the HDMI doesnt work..


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> After using this thing for a minute and applying cross79's color profile it looks pretty darn good, and the bleed that I thought was pretty bad really isn't at all. It looks a whole lot like jorimt's images on post #1751. Unfortunately that doesn't fix my HDMI issue..so basically I have a great screen with minimal bleeding and glow and no dead pixels or dust behind the screen...except the HDMI doesnt work..


For me it would be fine, I don't use HDMI







But didn't you say you have this orange glow ???


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> After using this thing for a minute and applying cross79's color profile it looks pretty darn good, and the bleed that I thought was pretty bad really isn't at all. It looks a whole lot like jorimt's images on post #1751. Unfortunately that doesn't fix my HDMI issue..so basically I have a great screen with minimal bleeding and glow and no dead pixels or dust behind the screen...except the HDMI doesnt work..


Are you talking about the first picture or second picture on that post?


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Are you talking about the first picture or second picture on that post?


The second image is more like what I see. Mine isn't quite is good, but it's a decent representation. I'm using 25 brightness. The bottom right glow is only noticeable on an all black screen, but it is a little more orange than silver. The top right glow is noticeable, but silver, and the bottom left is silver but the least amount. There doesn't appear to be any noticeable glow of any kind in the top left. BF4 looks amazing in 1440p.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> The second image is more like what I see. Mine isn't quite is good, but it's a decent representation. I'm using 25 brightness. The bottom right glow is only noticeable on an all black screen, but it is a little more orange than silver. The top right glow is noticeable, but silver, and the bottom left is silver but the least amount. There doesn't appear to be any noticeable glow of any kind in the top left. BF4 looks amazing in 1440p.


Hey just curious. What monitor are you coming from? Like have you had 144Hz or IPS before? Are you like me coming from an old 1080p TN monitor?


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey just curious. What monitor are you coming from? Like have you had 144Hz or IPS before? Are you like me coming from an old 1080p TN monitor?


I'm coming from a BenQ XL2420T 120hz TN panel. Never had an IPS. Mostly TN except for the Dell Ultrasharp 2407 which I believe was S-PVA.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I'm coming from a BenQ XL2420T 120hz TN panel. Never had an IPS. Mostly TN except for the Dell Ultrasharp 2407 which I believe was S-PVA.


Oh ok so the high Hz isn't new to you. In your opinion is the glow / Bleed that comes with IPS worth the trade off vs TN?


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Oh ok so the high Hz isn't new to you. In your opinion is the glow / Bleed that comes with IPS worth the trade off vs TN?


Without spending more time with this I don't really have a great answer for you. I would imagine though, if you are using this to watch movies with a lot of dark scenes or even single player games where there are dark dungeons it could be annoying. I noticed the glow changes if you look at it from different angles. I'm all new to IPS panels, so I'm not exactly an expert, but there is definitely more noticeable glow than my BenQ on a dark screen. I just played a few games of BF4 though, and I didn't notice the glow. Only really dark scenes show it in the corners. To be honest I'd probably keep this if the HDMI port worked..I might play with it for a few days and see if I can come to a resolution..i highly doubt both cables are bad..it worked fine on my BenQ before I set this up..


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Without spending more time with this I don't really have a great answer for you. I would imagine though, if you are using this to watch movies with a lot of dark scenes or even single player games where there are dark dungeons it could be annoying. I noticed the glow changes if you look at it from different angles. I'm all new to IPS panels, so I'm not exactly an expert, but there is definitely more noticeable glow than my BenQ on a dark screen. I just played a few games of BF4 though, and I didn't notice the glow. Only really dark scenes show it in the corners. To be honest I'd probably keep this if the HDMI port worked..I might play with it for a few days and see if I can come to a resolution..i highly doubt both cables are bad..it worked fine on my BenQ before I set this up..


I remember being able to turn off the ports on the PG279Q or maybe it was turning off the deep sleep on both HDMI and Display port. Ether way just double check to see if you missed any settings on the OSD menu.


----------



## misiak

It has just arrived...









October 2015...


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It has just arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2015...


GL


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It has just arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2015...


Nice! I'll be spamming refresh for your post


----------



## OPsyduck

Btw guys i was wondering how the hell some of you can play with low Brightness? I cannot go under 80 ( and i still find it low lol)


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> Btw guys i was wondering how the hell some of you can play with low Brightness? I cannot go under 80 ( and i still find it low lol)


I agree. I see some people saying 25... may as well turn it off









Mine is set on 50. Had it on 35-40 wasn't happy with the crisp white colour. I even had it on 60-70, but after playing around I found 50 was pretty decent for my eyes. Then I have flux that comes on anyways after the sun sets to get me ready for bed


----------



## misiak

Thx guys, going to check it up within half an hour but I'm really afraid to do that









Brightness.... I don't know as well. I need to have at lest 65% to feel comfortable







25% is absolutely insane, all the vibrance is killed with such brightness. Don't know why so many people follow this TFT central setting which is 120cd but for me it's very low. But if a person like it then no problem but I was attacked by a guy who said I'm a dimwit because I use higher brightness. Well, no comment....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> I agree. I see some people saying 25... may as well turn it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is set on 50. Had it on 35-40 wasn't happy with the crisp white colour. I even had it on 60-70, but after playing around I found 50 was pretty decent for my eyes. Then I have flux that comes on anyways after the sun sets to get me ready for bed


What is this hype about flux ??? I've tried it once but the screen was ridiculously yellow







And I did not have feeling something is better with it.


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What is this hype about flux ??? I've tried it once but the screen was ridiculously yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did not have feeling something is better with it.


Eliminates blue light - great for when you are heading to bed hours before as it helps let the brain know you are no longer active as the day.

It may look orange/yellowish for the first minute or two, but I guarantee you that your eyes wont see it as so intense after sometime.

Essentially its the same as the ASUS PG279Q 'blue light reduction' feature which allows you to set different levels from 0 to 4. Which basically reduces the amount of blue light emitted. If you suffer from not being able to go to sleep after using a computer, phone, tablet, etc then this app is great.

Been using it for over 6 months now and I pass out instantly when I go to bed. Not like before when I was moving around for ages until my brain decided to switch off and realise it was night.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> Eliminates blue light - great for when you are heading to bed hours before as it helps let the brain know you are no longer active as the day.
> 
> It may look orange/yellowish for the first minute or two, but I guarantee you that your eyes wont see it as so intense after sometime.
> 
> Essentially its the same as the ASUS PG279Q 'blue light reduction' feature which allows you to set different levels from 0 to 4. Which basically reduces the amount of blue light emitted. If you suffer from not being able to go to sleep after using a computer, phone, tablet, etc then this app is great.
> 
> Been using it for over 6 months now and I pass out instantly when I go to bed. Not like before when I was moving around for ages until my brain decided to switch off and realise it was night.


I tried using flux before and I was like man someone pissed all over my screen and uninstalled it. I just downloaded it and almost instantly my eyes feel better. After turning off the lights in my room it doesn't seem so yellow.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Without spending more time with this I don't really have a great answer for you. I would imagine though, if you are using this to watch movies with a lot of dark scenes or even single player games where there are dark dungeons it could be annoying. I noticed the glow changes if you look at it from different angles. I'm all new to IPS panels, so I'm not exactly an expert, but there is definitely more noticeable glow than my BenQ on a dark screen. I just played a few games of BF4 though, and I didn't notice the glow. Only really dark scenes show it in the corners. To be honest I'd probably keep this if the HDMI port worked..I might play with it for a few days and see if I can come to a resolution..i highly doubt both cables are bad..it worked fine on my BenQ before I set this up..


try lowering the refresh rate to 60 and see if that makes a difference when using hdmi.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> try lowering the refresh rate to 60 and see if that makes a difference when using hdmi.


Oh good idea


----------



## mikesgt

Guys, just some food for thought here. I would say the PG279Q is probably out of the equation at this point until the QC issues are resolved, and they fix that ridiculous yellow tint/uniformity issue.

But, the XB271HU on the other hand... It truly is better in every way in terms of defects. Trust me, once you do get a good one, it is absolutely fantastic gaming. I cannot stress this enough.. Awesome color, 1440 res and the best part... NO SCREEN TEARING. And no pixel refresh lag or input lag (bye bye vsync). I would encourage you to get a good XB271HU, it really is the ****. Chances are high you will get a good one first time, maybe second. Just keep at it and you will not regret I assure you.

Don't give up, it will be worth it in the end!!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It has just arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2015...


Misiak did you get a good one and forgot about us?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Guys, just some food for thought here. I would say the PG279Q is probably out of the equation at this point until the QC issues are resolved, and they fix that ridiculous yellow tint/uniformity issue.
> 
> But, the XB271HU on the other hand... It truly is better in every way in terms of defects. Trust me, once you do get a good one, it is absolutely fantastic gaming. I cannot stress this enough.. Awesome color, 1440 res and the best part... NO SCREEN TEARING. And no pixel refresh lag or input lag (bye bye vsync). I would encourage you to get a good XB271HU, it really is the ****. Chances are high you will get a good one first time, maybe second. Just keep at it and you will not regret I assure you.
> 
> Don't give up, it will be worth it in the end!!


Did you just get one Mike or have you had the XB for a little while now?

Update: I just looked through your post I saw your pictures nvm my other questions


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Did you just get one Mike or have you had the XB for a little while now?
> 
> Update: I just looked through your post I saw your pictures nvm my other questions


Yep, I am proof you can get a really good AUO monitor. 144hz is awesome, can never go back to 60 now.


----------



## Ryzone

Alright well amazon sent me an update email and said my shipping date has updated to Wednesday. Seems like it will sit in some facility over the holidays, because I don't see it coming on the 24th lol. I choose the 3-5 day shipping.


----------



## C3321J6

Same


----------



## Ryzone

3 in Stock over at amazon!!!


----------



## austzorro

Updated picture...



Acer XB1 *left* (Oct), Asus PG297Q *right* (Sept)


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> Btw guys i was wondering how the hell some of you can play with low Brightness? I cannot go under 80 ( and i still find it low lol)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> I agree. I see some people saying 25... may as well turn it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is set on 50. Had it on 35-40 wasn't happy with the crisp white colour. I even had it on 60-70, but after playing around I found 50 was pretty decent for my eyes. Then I have flux that comes on anyways after the sun sets to get me ready for bed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Brightness.... I don't know as well. I need to have at lest 65% to feel comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25% is absolutely insane, all the vibrance is killed with such brightness. Don't know why so many people follow this TFT central setting which is 120cd but for me it's very low. But if a person like it then no problem but I was attacked by a guy who said I'm a dimwit because I use higher brightness. Well, no comment....


I personally prefer something closer to the 120cd/m2 brightness. Not only is it easier on the eyes, but you also get a lower black level. If the TFT Central review comes out and says the target 120cd/m2 brightness for the XB is, heck, achieved by setting the monitor to 15 brightness, I'd set it to that and let my eyes adjust









That said, there are settings on a monitor for a reason, and as long as those that jack up their brightness don't complain about an increase in perceived BLB or the like, do what you want, it's your monitor, and more importantly, none of my business


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Got my monitor setup. No dead pixels, no dust in the screen, and uniformity seems alright. Definitely a yellowish hue straight out of the box with no calibrating..One thing I do notice is some orangish glow in the bottom right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will post pictures in a bit. The biggest issue though is that the HDMI input doesn't seem to work. I've tried it on both my Xbox one and PC with no avail. It acts like it has something plugged in the but the screen is just black(blue light on, not amber). Tried hard resetting my Xbox one and nothing..kind of a deal breaker when the HDMI doesn't work. I might be doing something stupid though. Anybody have any ideas?


The HDMI input not working is tough luck, especially since from what you said otherwise, your panel is solid.

Reading that did make me realize I hadn't checked my HDMI input yet. Thankfully it worked without issues when I plugged in my (very neglected) PS4. Phew.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I'm coming from a BenQ XL2420T 120hz TN panel. Never had an IPS. Mostly TN except for the Dell Ultrasharp 2407 which I believe was S-PVA.


Something that can make you appreciate the lack of color shifts and wider viewing angles of IPS, when directly compared to TN panels, is this test here:
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php

Try that on both monitors and compare; you may be surprised.

Anyway, I hope if you decide to stick with the XB271HU, that you get a good replacement.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> 3 in Stock over at amazon!!!


Gotta be quick! Sold out in minutes.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> Updated picture...
> 
> 
> 
> Acer XB1 *left* (Oct), Asus PG297Q *right* (Sept)


Your XB1 looks almost identical to mine in terms of BLB (as in there is none, all IPS glow).


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> This is what i see
> 
> My phone adds much more brightness but you see the deal. I only se that in the menu tho. When i'm playing i don't see it. If i Tab to see the score i still see it.


From that (admittedly poor) image, that looks like plain discoloration. If your image is to be believed and that's what it looks like in person, that's new to these units, at least from what I've seen.


----------



## misiak

Sorry guys, I don't know why I've posted it into PG279Q forum so here it is again. Seems these monitors are not so perfect. I'm very disappointed.

So don't know if I'm cursed or what but this is it. Tested the monitor and it has no dust and no dead pixel.

And now, bleed is perfect except ONE DAMN PLACE in bottom right corner. But this one is pretty extensive. Look and the photo, I didn't need to mark it at all and this was shoot during a day! WHYYYYYY ?!!!!

The temperature is warmer that on PG279Q for sure even with some calibration by eye but seems the display is warmer overall. Also the uniformity is not perfect. What do you think ??

Bleed:



Uniformity (left Acer, right Asus)):



So here are some photos from my DSLR camera from glow free distance so everything you see is BLB. I can see it like that +/- with my own eyes. I must say, omg, this Acer is a total crap. It has bleed in all four corners. Asus is much better here:

PG279Q:



XB271HU:



This is metro last light redux, I'm sure you will know which one is which:


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sorry guys, I don't know why I've posted it into PG279Q forum so here it is again. Seems these monitors are not so perfect. I'm very disappointed.
> 
> So don't know if I'm cursed or what but this is it. Tested the monitor and it has no dust and no dead pixel.
> 
> And now, bleed is perfect except ONE DAMN PLACE in bottom right corner. But this one is pretty extensive. Look and the photo, I didn't need to mark it at all and this was shoot during a day! WHYYYYYY ?!!!!
> 
> The temperature is warmer that on PG279Q for sure even with some calibration by eye but seems the display is warmer overall. Also the uniformity is not perfect. What do you think ??
> 
> So here are some photos from my DSLR camera from glow free distance so everything you see is BLB. I can see it like that +/- with my own eyes. I must say, omg, this Acer is a total crap. It has bleed in all four corners. Asus is much better here:


From the look of your PG279Q, I'm not sure why you were considering a replacement/switch in the first place. As for the Acer, much of that "BLB" can lessen over time, and the pressure spots over the logo, as stated several times on this thread, can be remedied by loosening the screw. One thing I do note in the images of the Acer, is that there looks to be a slight gap at the upper left between the bezel and the screen. Not sure what's going on there.

The main thing I'm perplexed by though, is your images of Metro. Are you using adaptive contrast or the like on the ASUS? Because when compared to the same scene on the Acer, it look like an entirely different game.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sorry guys, I don't know why I've posted it into PG279Q forum so here it is again. Seems these monitors are not so perfect. I'm very disappointed.
> 
> So don't know if I'm cursed or what but this is it. Tested the monitor and it has no dust and no dead pixel.
> 
> And now, bleed is perfect except ONE DAMN PLACE in bottom right corner. But this one is pretty extensive. Look and the photo, I didn't need to mark it at all and this was shoot during a day! WHYYYYYY ?!!!!
> 
> The temperature is warmer that on PG279Q for sure even with some calibration by eye but seems the display is warmer overall. Also the uniformity is not perfect. What do you think ??
> 
> Bleed:
> 
> 
> 
> Uniformity (left Acer, right Asus)):
> 
> 
> 
> So here are some photos from my DSLR camera from glow free distance so everything you see is BLB. I can see it like that +/- with my own eyes. I must say, omg, this Acer is a total crap. It has bleed in all four corners. Asus is much better here:
> 
> PG279Q:
> 
> 
> 
> XB271HU:
> 
> 
> 
> This is metro last light redux, I'm sure you will know which one is which:


Wow, yeah. You unfortunately got a really bad XB217HU. Send that thing back.

What are the issues with your PG279Q again? I am guessing yellowish tint?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sorry guys, I don't know why I've posted it into PG279Q forum so here it is again. Seems these monitors are not so perfect. I'm very disappointed.
> 
> So don't know if I'm cursed or what but this is it. Tested the monitor and it has no dust and no dead pixel.
> 
> And now, bleed is perfect except ONE DAMN PLACE in bottom right corner. But this one is pretty extensive. Look and the photo, I didn't need to mark it at all and this was shoot during a day! WHYYYYYY ?!!!!


Your PG279Q looks good by AHVA 144 Hz standards. I'd keep it.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> From the look of your PG279Q, I'm not sure why you were considering a replacement/switch in the first place. As for the Acer, much of that "BLB" can lessen over time, and the pressure spots over the logo, as stated several times on this thread, can be remedied by loosening the screw. One thing I do note in the images of the Acer, is that there looks to be a slight gap at the upper left between the bezel and the screen. Not sure what's going on there.
> 
> The main thing I'm perplexed by though, is your images of Metro. Are you using adaptive contrast or the like on the ASUS? Because when compared to the same scene on the Acer, it look like an entirely different game.


Also curious about this... the color on the Asus looks way better than the Acer in his pics.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Also curious about this... the color on the Asus looks way better than the Acer in his pics.


It looks like he is. I have the same game, so I loaded up a save near that area, and turned up my "Dark Boost." and "Adaptive Contrast." Produces the same effect.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> From the look of your PG279Q, I'm not sure why you were considering a replacement/switch in the first place. As for the Acer, much of that "BLB" can lessen over time, and the pressure spots over the logo, as stated several times on this thread, can be remedied by loosening the screw. One thing I do note in the images of the Acer, is that there looks to be a slight gap at the upper left between the bezel and the screen. Not sure what's going on there.
> 
> The main thing I'm perplexed by though, is your images of Metro. Are you using adaptive contrast or the like on the ASUS? Because when compared to the same scene on the Acer, it look like an entirely different game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Wow, yeah. You unfortunately got a really bad XB217HU. Send that thing back.
> 
> What are the issues with your PG279Q again? I am guessing yellowish tint?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Your PG279Q looks good by AHVA 144 Hz standards. I'd keep it.


Guys, I was talking about the reasons in other thread but mainly I've hoped for slightly better uniformity. On my PG there is a slight yellowish tint at the left side and there is some pressure point like somebody else already stated and if dragging windows over it it looks like very faint smudge. It's very hard to see but it bother's me a bit if I know it's there. This Acer is much better in this aspect. Also this forum, the blue at left side looks the same as on right side, there is no shift but on Asus the left side looks slightly wash out maybe because of that tint. So here acer is clear winner and it has no dust or bad pixels. At the beginning I saw almost perfect backlighting, many users had almost no bleed so this not corresponds with my panel at all. If there is no such problem I would keep it like 10x. But unfortunately, this not acceptable. I don't know what to do next. If to return both and wait some time until things calm down or keep that Asus. I don't know, I have 2 days to decide....

And to be honest, I think that bleed on Asus went a bit worse now. I've noticed if I bend the left side around the left side corner the bleed at left side and top left is completely gone. But I don't want to try to fix.

@jorimt, no there is no contrast adaptive contrast on. Don't know why it looked so dark on Acer. Both gama were set to 2.2. Strange, need to observe it more....


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> @jorimt, no there is no contrast adaptive contrast on. Don't know why it looked so dark on Acer. Both gama were set to 2.2. Strange, need to observe it more....


Hmm, that is really weird then. The ASUS definitely looks like it is boosting the black level details. Metro is usually a much darker game, and closer to what I see in your Acer image.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Hmm, that is really weird then. The ASUS definitely looks like it is boosting the black level details. Metro is usually a much darker game, and closer to what I see in your Acer image.


I think it's gama. They are not the same... I will focus on that this evening.

But the truth is that picture on Asus seems to me better.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I think it's gama. They are not the same... I will focus on that this evening.
> 
> But the truth is that picture on Asus seems to me better.


Are you using a "GameVisual" preset other than "Racing Mode" on your ASUS? Because if you are, most of those modes automatically add processing, including adaptive contrast, dark boost, etc. Racing Mode is the only one that doesn't, and is reported as having the least input lag. At least that's what the official documentation/advertisements state.

Can you give me the exact area/chapter you were on those screens? I'd like to check that scene myself and do a couple comparisons with varying levels of adaptive modes applied.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, I was talking about the reasons in other thread but mainly I've hoped for slightly better uniformity. On my PG there is a slight yellowish tint at the left side and there is some pressure point like somebody else already stated and if dragging windows over it it looks like very faint smudge. It's very hard to see but it bother's me a bit if I know it's there. This Acer is much better in this aspect. Also this forum, the blue at left side looks the same as on right side, there is no shift but on Asus the left side looks slightly wash out maybe because of that tint. So here acer is clear winner and it has no dust or bad pixels. At the beginning I saw almost perfect backlighting, many users had almost no bleed so this not corresponds with my panel at all. If there is no such problem I would keep it like 10x. But unfortunately, this not acceptable. I don't know what to do next. If to return both and wait some time until things calm down or keep that Asus. I don't know, I have 2 days to decide....
> 
> And to be honest, I think that bleed on Asus went a bit worse now. I've noticed if I bend the left side around the left side corner the bleed at left side and top left is completely gone. But I don't want to try to fix.
> 
> @jorimt, no there is no contrast adaptive contrast on. Don't know why it looked so dark on Acer. Both gama were set to 2.2. Strange, need to observe it more....


I feel you man, really







. You know my opinion- don't keep something you are not happy with. Keep it only if you are able to accept fully flaws it has. If not and if it will bother you lets say in next month- you loose your right to return and then you will have to possible battle with retailer about whenever your unit is faulty or not and you might not be able to refund anymore- just fix in Asus service or maybe exchange.

Ech....I know it is hard. Take a break today and think it through. I know how much money it costs you, I am also from Eastern Europe


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> try lowering the refresh rate to 60 and see if that makes a difference when using hdmi.


The weird thing is when its plugged in and your on the hdmi input, if you go into setting and click info it shows: 1920x1080 @ 60hz..all I'm getting is a lit black screen though, and nothing more..I need a new clutch for my car, so this is probably going to get returned and go towards that. I'll probably get another one after the holidays, or wait to see what CES has in store...


----------



## Stigmatta

Anyone else getting stuttering or lag from the latest Nvidia drivers? I think i may need to rollback to the older drivers because these seem really bad with Gysnc, whereas the previous ones were perfect.


----------



## RedM00N

nvm


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> Anyone else getting stuttering or lag from the latest Nvidia drivers? I think i may need to rollback to the older drivers because these seem really bad with Gysnc, whereas the previous ones were perfect.


I had a little time to try Battlefront and CoD last night with the new drivers, no issues here.... GTX 980.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Are you using a "GameVisual" preset other than "Racing Mode" on your ASUS? Because if you are, most of those modes automatically add processing, including adaptive contrast, dark boost, etc. Racing Mode is the only one that doesn't, and is reported as having the least input lag. At least that's what the official documentation/advertisements state.
> 
> Can you give me the exact area/chapter you were on those screens? I'd like to check that scene myself and do a couple comparisons with varying levels of adaptive modes applied.


No, I have Scenery mode enabled all the time. So maybe that's a reason ? I don't know but image in desktop looks better on Acer. If there isn't that damn bleed I would keep it for 100%. It's great, but that BLB ruined it all







Really sad....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I feel you man, really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You know my opinion- don't keep something you are not happy with. Keep it only if you are able to accept fully flaws it has. If not and if it will bother you lets say in next month- you loose your right to return and then you will have to possible battle with retailer about whenever your unit is faulty or not and you might not be able to refund anymore- just fix in Asus service or maybe exchange.
> 
> Ech....I know it is hard. Take a break today and think it through. I know how much money it costs you, I am also from Eastern Europe


You right, I think I will return both and wait some time. Then maybe I will jump again over this Acer because actually I like design much more than Asus. Also image looks better to me. Everything is perfect except this crazy extensive bleed in all 4 corners of the screen.

Hehe, you right about the money... Therefore I need to be 100% satisfied, same as you


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> No, I have Scenery mode enabled all the time. So maybe that's a reason ? I don't know but image in desktop looks better on Acer.


That would do it then. According to ASUS, the Scenery Mode:

_"Provides a greater brightness range and introduces more contrast gradations. It tweaks color saturation for greens and blues, making it ideal for viewing photos and videos that depict scenery."_

In other words, it adds processing to the raw image. Probably why the Acer looks better on the desktop. Try comparing both side-by-side on the desktop after setting the ASUS to Racing Mode, which, again, adds no processing.


----------



## ninjurai

Here's some pictures of my glow if anyone is interested:

Brightness at 25:

Brightness at 100:

This is probably the closes to what I see. The glow in the other pictures are definitely more exaggerated.

White Uniformity..although this is at 25 brightness

BF4 loading screen can kind of see some glow but it's really not bad at all.

This shows all the bleed spots at normal brightness, but is definitely more exaggerated than what i see in person.


All photos were taken with my cellphone. I tried messing with the ISO settings to get a close representation to what I see, but I didn't do a very good job in some of them as you can probably tell..Overall I think I got a pretty decent panel, and would most likely keep it if it wasn't for the HDMI issue


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hehe, you right about the money... Therefore I need to be 100% satisfied, same as you


Precisely my eastern brother







. For that kind of money is 100% or none.


----------



## Benny89

I was also wondering- does total debezeling of monitor do something about BLB? Like help or make it worse. How does BLB shows on naked panel compare to being inside frame?


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I was also wondering- does total debezeling of monitor do something about BLB? Like help or make it worse. How does BLB shows on naked panel compare to being inside frame?


You could try to PM CallsignVega. He de-bezeled five, he should know. Curious about this myself.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> All photos were taken with my cellphone. I tried messing with the ISO settings to get a close representation to what I see, but I didn't do a very good job in some of them as you can probably tell..Overall I think I got a pretty decent panel, and would most likely keep it if it wasn't for the HDMI issue


Yeah, most cameras seem to pick up the brightest spots on the monitor, and crush any other detail, making the middle area's blacks look plasma level







In reality, the spots in the corners blend better with the center of the screen, and in person, there's just a more even brightness across the whole panel when compared to what most cameras pick up.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I was also wondering- does total debezeling of monitor do something about BLB? Like help or make it worse. How does BLB shows on naked panel compare to being inside frame?


From what I have read, the pressure the frame/bezel is placing on the panel is a big part of why the bleed is occurring. It also explains why some monitors are different than others, depends on what shape the bezel is in and how the panel is inserted. Manipulating the frame (bending it) or placing things in between the frame and the panel such as cardboard to change the amount of pressure seems to make a difference as well.

So removing the bezel entirely I would imagine would have a huge impact on the BLB (my assumption).


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Yeah, most cameras seem to pick up the brightest spots on the monitor, and crush any other detail, making the middle area's blacks look plasma level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, the spots in the corners blend better with the center of the screen, and in person, there's just a more even brightness across the whole panel when compared to what most cameras pick up.


I would definitely agree with that. There's a definite glow among the whole panel on an all black screen, which I can only imagine is normal with an IPS monitor.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I would definitely agree with that. There's a definite glow among the whole panel on an all black screen, which I can only imagine is normal with an IPS monitor.


That really goes for any LCD monitor. In a pitch black room, with an all black screen, all LCDs are going to look like a dark, luminescent grey. Again, short of some VA panels, most LCD screens' lowest native black luminance is, on average, 0.12-0.18, where, in comparison, a good plasma is 0.03 or lower. Of course, OLEDs can turn completely off on a black screen, so they don't really count.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> That really goes for any LCD monitor. In a pitch black room, with an all black screen, all LCDs are going to look like a dark, luminescent grey. Again, short of some VA panels, most LCD screens' lowest native black luminance is, on average, 0.12-0.18, where, in comparison, a good plasma is 0.03 or lower. Of course, OLEDs can turn completely off on a black screen, so they don't really count.


0.12 - 0.18 is what you get with most IPS and TN screens. Most VAs are well under 0.10, more like 0.03 - 0.06 based on reviews I've seen. Also some VAs in a black room displaying a black screen will look blueish instead of just grey, and apparently some of these AHVA monitors have an orangish glow lol.

But I think his point was that IPS glow is worse than TN and VA glow, which it most certainly is.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 0.12 - 0.18 is what you get with most IPS and TN screens. Most VAs are well under 0.10, more like 0.03 - 0.06 based on reviews I've seen. Also some VAs in a black room displaying a black screen will look blueish instead of just grey, and apparently some of these AHVA monitors have an orangish glow lol.
> 
> But I think his point was that IPS glow is worse than TN and VA glow, which it most certainly is.


Depends on the size of the panel. I've had some VA TVs with horrible glow/clouding. I've never owned a VA monitor, so I wouldn't know there. As for the orange glow on these new type of IPS panels, I think they're easily excited by pressure, and any of the orange/yellow tint were seeing is actually constantly applied pressure by the bezel/frame, not backlight bleed.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I would definitely agree with that. There's a definite glow among the whole panel on an all black screen, which I can only imagine is normal with an IPS monitor.


You guys need to know how to take a photo. And you can't do that with cell camera but camera where you can control exposure time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Precisely my eastern brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For that kind of money is 100% or none.


How bad was your panel regarding BLB ? Look at mine photos I've made in total darkness. Acer looks a pure crap comparing Asus. Did you have the same bleed in all four corners of the screen ? I don't understand this. Did I have really a bad luck ? Because I swear I did not see so bad BLB on a panel here. Damn, this was the main reason why I ordered this Acer and is damn worse than my Asus (BLB). What the hell is this ? Back to the store and I will wait until they are on stock with more retailers and then snap 3 at once. Getting one by one is really frustrating.

So now the photos (glow free area):

PG279Q:



XB271HU:


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> From what I have read, the pressure the frame/bezel is placing on the panel is a big part of why the bleed is occurring. It also explains why some monitors are different than others, depends on what shape the bezel is in and how the panel is inserted. Manipulating the frame (bending it) or placing things in between the frame and the panel such as cardboard to change the amount of pressure seems to make a difference as well.
> 
> So removing the bezel entirely I would imagine would have a huge impact on the BLB (my assumption).


I sent PM to Vega. We will see what he can tells us.

*QUESTION:*

How would you guys treat XB271HU if it costs lets say- *120$/euro less* than PG279Q? Would your tolerance to some flaws increase?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You guys need to know how to take a photo. And you can't do that with cell camera but camera where you can control exposure time.
> How bad was your panel regarding BLB ? Look at mine photos I've made in total darkness. Acer looks a pure crap comparing Asus. Did you have the same bleed in all four corners of the screen ? I don't understand this. Did I have really a bad luck ? Because I swear I did not see so bad BLB on a panel here. Damn, this was the main reason why I ordered this Acer and is damn worse than my Asus (BLB). What the hell is this ? Back to the store and I will wait until they are on stock with more retailers and then snap 3 at once. Getting one by one is really frustrating.
> 
> So now the photos (glow free area):
> 
> PG279Q:
> 
> 
> 
> XB271HU:


I honestly think you just got a really bad one, and have some **** luck buddy. I would be floored if you got another one that is like this.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You guys need to know how to take a photo. And you can't do that with cell camera but camera where you can control exposure time.
> How bad was your panel regarding BLB ? Look at mine photos I've made in total darkness. Acer looks a pure crap comparing Asus. Did you have the same bleed in all four corners of the screen ? I don't understand this. Did I have really a bad luck ? Because I swear I did not see so bad BLB on a panel here. Damn, this was the main reason why I ordered this Acer and is damn worse than my Asus (BLB). What the hell is this ? Back to the store and I will wait until they are on stock with more retailers and then snap 3 at once. Getting one by one is really frustrating.
> 
> So now the photos (glow free area):
> 
> PG279Q:
> 
> 
> 
> XB271HU:


My XB had less BLB than yours, but more than your Asus. Lottery everywhere, anytime, all the time.

Premium monitors....yeah....BS.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

11 XB271HU's just went in stock on Amazon.


----------



## krotondo

i think ill scoop one


----------



## krotondo

boom, got one


----------



## krotondo

7 left!


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> 7 left!


Get 'em while they're hot!


----------



## addictedto60fps

I picked one up earlier from the first batch that went on sale at Amazon. Hopefully, these are all October builds or maybe even November? I returned the Asus one because of the yellow tint. Here's hoping this Acer one is good!


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

All gone. They say they'll have more in stock on Dec 26. That's when I'll be ordering. Everyone stay away!


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> All gone. They say they'll have more in stock on Dec 26. That's when I'll be ordering. Everyone stay away!


just order now, its still prime and you be guaranteed one


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> just order now, its still prime and you be guaranteed one


I would, but I'm waiting on a few Amazon gift cards to arrive from Santa


----------



## haticK

Hmm, buy now with credit card or wait for tax return and buy in full.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Hmm, buy now with credit card or wait for tax return and buy in full.


Edit: Misunderstood you, oops.


----------



## mikesgt

Does anyone on here even have a September build? I don't recall seeing any, all October (mine is Oct.)


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Does anyone on here even have a September build? I don't recall seeing any, all October (mine is Oct.)


Acer did not have September batch. They started with October ones, so you can maybe see some November units in January if you are lucky


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You guys need to know how to take a photo. And you can't do that with cell camera but camera where you can control exposure time.


No need to bash my pics, man! All I have is my cellphone to take pictures, so that's what I have to use. I think I made it pretty clear that they weren't exactly representative to what I see in person.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> The HDMI input not working is tough luck, especially since from what you said otherwise, your panel is solid.
> 
> Reading that did make me realize I hadn't checked my HDMI input yet. Thankfully it worked without issues when I plugged in my (very neglected) PS4. Phew.
> Something that can make you appreciate the lack of color shifts and wider viewing angles of IPS, when directly compared to TN panels, is this test here:
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php
> 
> Try that on both monitors and compare; you may be surprised.
> 
> Anyway, I hope if you decide to stick with the XB271HU, that you get a good replacement.


Thanks, I'll try it out when I get home. Glad your hdmi works..I'm bummed!


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> No need to bash my pics, man! All I have is my cellphone to take pictures, so that's what I have to use. I think I made it pretty clear that they weren't exactly representative to what I see in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll try it out when I get home. Glad your hdmi works..I'm bummed!


I wonder if many more people's HDMI's are busted but they just don't know it...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> That would do it then. According to ASUS, the Scenery Mode:
> 
> _"Provides a greater brightness range and introduces more contrast gradations. It tweaks color saturation for greens and blues, making it ideal for viewing photos and videos that depict scenery."_
> 
> In other words, it adds processing to the raw image. Probably why the Acer looks better on the desktop. Try comparing both side-by-side on the desktop after setting the ASUS to Racing Mode, which, again, adds no processing.


You were right. Scenery mode applied some filters to the screen and also messed up gama a bit. Switching to racing mode the screen looks the same as Acer (acer is a bit warmer). So I will retake some photos to see the difference. I don't like one thing on Asus though. Saturation is locked in Racing mode for an unknown reason and colors look wash out a bit. I could set vibrance in NVCP but the green is oversaturated and it does not look good. Great thing is than you can set 6 axis color on Acer, but this is not possible on Asus







Is there a way how to pump up vibrance in this mode and reduce green channel a bit ?


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> I wonder if many more people's HDMI's are busted but they just don't know it...


Everyone check their HDMI ports!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Is there a way how to pump up vibrance in this mode and reduce green channel a bit ?


Sorry, but I think it is locked in this mode. I also didn't like racer mode because of that. Even though TFT recommend it, I don't like having options locked as I always like to tweak something to my personal taste.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You were right. Scenery mode applied some filters to the screen and also messed up gama a bit. Switching to racing mode the screen looks the same as Acer (acer is a bit warmer). So I will retake some photos to see the difference. I don't like one thing on Asus though. Saturation is locked in Racing mode for an unknown reason and colors look wash out a bit. I could set vibrance in NVCP but the green is oversaturated and it does not look good. Great thing is than you can set 6 axis color on Acer, but this is not possible on Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way how to pump up vibrance in this mode and reduce green channel a bit ?


That's where you've got me. Documentation says nothing about that. I'm not 100% sure (don't own it after all), but I don't think the ASUS has 6 axis color controls. It's possible the saturation controls are locked out of Racing Mode because it has no processing. Perhaps saturation is part of processing.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Sorry, but I think it is locked in this mode. I also didn't like racer mode because of that. Even though TFT recommend it, I don't like having options locked as I always like to tweak something to my personal taste.


Yes, me neither. Really saturation is useless without reducing green channel because it looks like garish green







Racing mode is definitely better because all other modes screw the image one way or another. For example scenery mode lower the gama so instead of 2.2 it is 1.8 - 2.0....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> That's where you've got me. Documentation says nothing about that. I'm not 100% sure (don't own it after all), but I don't think the ASUS has 6 axis color controls. It's possible the saturation controls are locked out of Racing Mode because it has no processing. Perhaps saturation is part of processing.


Yes, it does not have it. Maybe some secret menu ??? I would really like to change it. I still don't know what to do, those 5 blb spots on Asus drives me crazy but Acer is much worse







But my spare 1080p VA Benq panel is also crap... The Acer can't stay that's for sure but Asus... hm, still need to be decided. What I also like on this Acer is that diode can be turned off, this is fantastic







I wonder if I could score better Acer next time because my only problem is extensive BLB...

I would like to see TFT central review, I don't know what is going on but it takes so long.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You were right. Scenery mode applied some filters to the screen and also messed up gama a bit. Switching to racing mode the screen looks the same as Acer (acer is a bit warmer). So I will retake some photos to see the difference. I don't like one thing on Asus though. Saturation is locked in Racing mode for an unknown reason and colors look wash out a bit. I could set vibrance in NVCP but the green is oversaturated and it does not look good. Great thing is than you can set 6 axis color on Acer, but this is not possible on Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way how to pump up vibrance in this mode and reduce green channel a bit ?


When I had my Asus I could change 6-axis with softMCCS. Not many people even know that those standards exist, but they are very powerful


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Everyone check their HDMI ports!


Mine's fine


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Mine's fine


It sure is


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, me neither. Really saturation is useless without reducing green channel because it looks like garish green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racing mode is definitely better because all other modes screw the image one way or another. For example scenery mode lower the gama so instead of 2.2 it is 1.8 - 2.0....
> Yes, it does not have it. Maybe some secret menu ??? I would really like to change it. I still don't know what to do, those 5 blb spots on Asus drives me crazy but Acer is much worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my spare 1080p VA Benq panel is also crap... The Acer can't stay that's for sure but Asus... hm, still need to be decided. What I also like on this Acer is that diode can be turned off, this is fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I could score better Acer next time because my only problem is extensive BLB...
> 
> I would like to see TFT central review, I don't know what is going on but it takes so long.


You don't sound convinced about your ASUS at all







. TFT review will be probably first half on January at best.

I also like build quality of Acer much more than Asus. I was sceptical but hell, it is looks and feels fantastic.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> When I had my Asus I could change 6-axis with softMCCS. Not many people even know that those standards exist, but they are very powerful


Thanks, I will have a look at it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Mine's fine


But you won the lottery







Wish mine is like yours








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You don't sound convinced about your ASUS at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . TFT review will be probably first half on January at best.
> 
> I also like build quality of Acer much more than Asus. I was sceptical but hell, it is looks and feels fantastic.


I'm not at all... Without scenery mode it is even worse because everything is darker now. I don't know I have a feeling it got worse over time. Glow seems to be worse now and bleed as well. I don't know but I guess I will do the same thing as you did. Maybe I will try another lottery attempt on this Acer the next year. I really like it but that bleed is just not acceptable. I wouldn't wonder if it would cost 150 euro but hell, even monitors for 150 euros have better blb. I don't know why it is so big problem for engineers in AUO to improve this.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You don't sound convinced about your ASUS at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . TFT review will be probably first half on January at best.
> 
> I also like build quality of Acer much more than Asus. I was sceptical but hell, it is looks and feels fantastic.


Yeah, I would agree on this..The Acer feels solid. The base, the stand, the monitor as a whole feels sturdy. I have one little gripe in the bottom right corner where there is a good size gap between the body and the panel. I'll take pics when I get home. Going to be last time using this thing before it goes back though, unfortunately.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, me neither. Really saturation is useless without reducing green channel because it looks like garish green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racing mode is definitely better because all other modes screw the image one way or another. For example scenery mode lower the gama so instead of 2.2 it is 1.8 - 2.0....
> Yes, it does not have it. Maybe some secret menu ??? I would really like to change it. I still don't know what to do, those 5 blb spots on Asus drives me crazy but Acer is much worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my spare 1080p VA Benq panel is also crap... The Acer can't stay that's for sure but Asus... hm, still need to be decided. What I also like on this Acer is that diode can be turned off, this is fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I could score better Acer next time because my only problem is extensive BLB...
> 
> I would like to see TFT central review, I don't know what is going on but it takes so long.


Personally, I think you should try for another Acer. I think you got very, very unlucky with this one, next will be way better. There are lots of satisfied customers in this thread that have stated they don't have any of the issues the PG279Q has.

My 2 cents....


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Yeah, I would agree on this..The Acer feels solid. The base, the stand, the monitor as a whole feels sturdy. I have one little gripe in the bottom right corner where there is a good size gap between the body and the panel. I'll take pics when I get home. Going to be last time using this thing before it goes back though, unfortunately.


I had such a gap in 3 of my PG279Q, I started to ignore it. Even my perfect IPS 1080p Eizo has super small gap at top of bezeles but I just don't see it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Yeah, I would agree on this..The Acer feels solid. The base, the stand, the monitor as a whole feels sturdy. I have one little gripe in the bottom right corner where there is a good size gap between the body and the panel. I'll take pics when I get home. Going to be last time using this thing before it goes back though, unfortunately.


Try to take a photo of black background in dark from at least 2 or better 3 meters please. Even with a cellphone, doesn't matter. I would like to see you BLB. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Personally, I think you should try for another Acer. I think you got very, very unlucky with this one, next will be way better. There are lots of satisfied customers in this thread that have stated they don't have any of the issues the PG279Q has.
> 
> My 2 cents....


Thanks Mike for encouraging words. Appreciate that. Seems I need a brake for a while to calm down as this has been most frustrating thing in my life to buy a piece of hardware







Any chance you can make the same photo as what I've asked ninjurai ? Thx.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I had such a gap in 3 of my PG279Q, I started to ignore it. Even my perfect IPS 1080p Eizo has super small gap at top of bezeles but I just don't see it.


I really don't care about cosmetics issues at the moment


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Try to take a photo of black background in dark from at least 2 or better 3 meters please. Even with a cellphone, doesn't matter. I would like to see you BLB. Thanks.
> Thanks Mike for encouraging words. Appreciate that. Seems I need a brake for a while to calm down as this has been most frustrating thing in my life to buy a piece of hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you can make the same photo as what I've asked ninjurai ? Thx.


Any particular ISO, EV, etc setting you want me to use, or just at a further distance?


----------



## Benny89

Vega just confirmed on PM that debezeling panel did not make any differance for him in BLB. Ow well....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Any particular ISO, EV, etc setting you want me to use, or just at a further distance?


Not necessary. Buy if you have manual camera then you can use ISO1600 and shutter speed around 1/8.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Vega just confirmed on PM that debezeling panel did not make any differance for him in BLB. Ow well....


Yes, that is what I was afraid off. If the panel sucks with BLB it's almost impossible to fix. Yes cardboard tricks may help sometimes but I don't want to do this on 900 euro monitor :-/ Damn, these companies should really not allow such craps leave their factory. But they relaying on a fact that some idiot will keep it anyway....


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Vega just confirmed on PM that debezeling panel did not make any differance for him in BLB. Ow well....


Very good to know. Saves me the trouble of opening this thing







If it's not the bezel, then it's more likely the way the metal frame holds the backlight/LCD in place. Obviously, that's going to differ from unit to unit, thus the varied patterns of BLB/pressure spots. The only thing that seems consistent across most models is the BLB in the right corner. Probably the last spot whatever machine assembles these things clamps it down. And it's more than likely AUO is the one responsible for how the metal frames fit the panels, not Acer or ASUS.


----------



## Ryzone

Yeee boiii my XB will be here on the 30th


----------



## Ryzone

Mine is shipping from Plainfield, Indiana. Is anyone else's coming from there? Why cant these be in California!


----------



## krotondo

Not sure I got one from Amazon directly this afternoon, shows it will be delivered between 29-30th looking forward to pairing this with my new rig


----------



## krotondo

Anybody know the length of the included DP cable? Wondering if I'll need to buy one


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> Not sure I got one from Amazon directly this afternoon, shows it will be delivered between 29-30th looking forward to pairing this with my new rig


Nice! Has yours shipped yet?


----------



## krotondo

Not yet, I'm thinking it will ship on the 24th maybe later, I'll be on vacation when it gets delivered so I won't be able to get my hands on it till the new year


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> Not yet, I'm thinking it will ship on the 24th maybe later, I'll be on vacation when it gets delivered so I won't be able to get my hands on it till the new year


Ah ok. I hope you got someone to take it in for you. With all the clowns out this time of year someone will steal that.


----------



## krotondo

Yea that's no issue but I get where you're coming from


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> Anybody know the length of the included DP cable? Wondering if I'll need to buy one


It's not long...maybe 3 or 4 feet. Just hooked mine up to my new comp this weekend and I got lucky that it's a great panel (unlike the asus I returned which had incredible temperature uniformity issues).

Now I need to get some games as I have none! Gonna snag witcher 3 from steam sale but not sure what else to get


----------



## mllkman

Was able to get a replacement placed while the item was in stock on Amazon. Current one has 2 dead/stuck pixels. Green and red when the background is dark. I would keep this one if it weren't for the pixels.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> It's not long...maybe 3 or 4 feet. Just hooked mine up to my new comp this weekend and I got lucky that it's a great panel (unlike the asus I returned which had incredible temperature uniformity issues).
> 
> Now I need to get some games as I have none! Gonna snag witcher 3 from steam sale but not sure what else to get


Metal gear solid 5 is very good. I play it on ps4, but I am sure it is great on pc as well.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Metal gear solid 5 is very good. I play it on ps4, but I am sure it is great on pc as well.


Awesome! Thanks. I think that's on sale right now too. I heard Star Wars bf looks great but is pretty limited


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks. I think that's on sale right now too. I heard Star Wars bf looks great but is pretty limited


I would agree with that. It looks great, but no different than any other battlefield in my opinion. Still a fun game though if you like fps. That game for sure shows off what the monitor can do, believe me.


----------



## ninjurai

Sooo, I made some headway on my HDMI issue..I decided I would try my Chromecast out in the HDMI port, and Voila it works..so I immediately tried hooking my xbox one up to the monitor via HDMI...and of course nothing. Tried plugging my PC directly to HDMI with nothing else attached and still nothing on that. Then I plugged them both in (DP and HDMI) and it suddenly windows came up using the HDMI input and the DP as an extended display. I unplugged the DP and typing this on the HDMI input. This shouldn't be this hard..I know all you guys/girls are laughing at me right now, but still doesn't solve my issue with my Xbox not showing up on the HDMI input..


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Sooo, I made some headway on my HDMI issue..I decided I would try my Chromecast out in the HDMI port, and Voila it works..so I immediately tried hooking my xbox one up to the monitor via HDMI...and of course nothing. Tried plugging my PC directly to HDMI with nothing else attached and still nothing on that. Then I plugged them both in (DP and HDMI) and it suddenly windows came up using the HDMI input and the DP as an extended display. I unplugged the DP and typing this on the HDMI input. This shouldn't be this hard..I know all you guys/girls are laughing at me right now, but still doesn't solve my issue with my Xbox not showing up on the HDMI input..


I'm by no means an expert in anything involving multi-display, but if I were troubleshooting, I'd check your display settings in control panel to make sure there isn't a funky setup enabled in there. That's great news that it was working (kinda sorta, but working nonetheless) and I think when u sort out the issue you'll have a glorious setup!


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> I'm by no means an expert in anything involving multi-display, but if I were troubleshooting, I'd check your display settings in control panel to make sure there isn't a funky setup enabled in there. That's great news that it was working (kinda sorta, but working nonetheless) and I think when u sort out the issue you'll have a glorious setup!


I just tried to do a display reset via the xbox by holding the power button and eject button on boot up, and the screen comes on like it's connected, but not seeing my dashboard..just a blank black screen. Seems like it must be something to do with the console since everything else is working. Can anybody try plugging an xbox one into theirs and see if it works? I know I'm asking the wrong crowd here, but someone has to have one, right?

I can move around the menus on the Xbox (can hear the sounds), but no picture...This is frustrating. Has to be something simple.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I just tried to do a display reset via the xbox by holding the power button and eject button on boot up, and the screen comes on like it's connected, but not seeing my dashboard..just a blank black screen. Seems like it must be something to do with the console since everything else is working. Can anybody try plugging an xbox one into theirs and see if it works? I know I'm asking the wrong crowd here, but someone has to have one, right?
> 
> I can move around the menus on the Xbox (can hear the sounds), but no picture...This is frustrating. Has to be something simple.


I was thinking windows (although the console settings is a good idea too) and if u don't get any love, I'll bring my ps4 upstairs and try it via hdmi tomorrow!


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I just tried to do a display reset via the xbox by holding the power button and eject button on boot up, and the screen comes on like it's connected, but not seeing my dashboard..just a blank black screen. Seems like it must be something to do with the console since everything else is working. Can anybody try plugging an xbox one into theirs and see if it works? I know I'm asking the wrong crowd here, but someone has to have one, right?
> 
> I can move around the menus on the Xbox (can hear the sounds), but no picture...This is frustrating. Has to be something simple.


I don't know if you've tried this already, but have you tried using another HDMI cable? I would try my Xbox One for you when my XB comes in, but I left it at college over break. If it's not the cable, then I wouldn't be able to help anymore than that (not by any means an expert in this). Hopefully you make some progress and maybe someone else here has an Xbox One readily available


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> I don't know if you've tried this already, but have you tried using another HDMI cable? I would try my Xbox One for you when my XB comes in, but I left it at college over break. If it's not the cable, then I wouldn't be able to help anymore than that (not by any means an expert in this). Hopefully you make some progress and maybe someone else here has an Xbox One readily available


This is the third cable I've tried...haha, including the cable that came with the monitor and xbox one. I dont think these two get along..


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks. I think that's on sale right now too. I heard Star Wars bf looks great but is pretty limited


Check metacritic. http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/star-wars-battlefront - PC version. I always look at the user views compared to the 'sponsors'. Not so flash.

Whereas MGS5 is fantastic. Finished the game on PC awhile back. To bad episode 51 was never completed due to the Kojima/Konami debacle.


----------



## OPsyduck

Do you guys use Color Sustainer or CPKeeper for ICC profiles? I'm really not sure which one is the best.


----------



## AndehPandeh

For the Australians following this thread anxiously like I was, PCCG have stock. Hurrah!


----------



## hisXLNC

what do you guys think of this one



may have 1 dust/dead/stuck pixel


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> what do you guys think of this one
> 
> 
> 
> may have 1 dust/dead/stuck pixel


Well it is how you see in with your eyes or your camera is exaggerate it?


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> Well it is how you see in with your eyes or your camera is exaggerate it?


its at my friends, hes checking for me

he says it looks like the bottom left corner of this one


----------



## ninjurai

Did some more research with the HDMI and Xbox...and tried hard resetting so it would go to 640x480 and then i connected it to my old monitor (which it recognized immediately) changed the setting for input to HDMI, and still nothing..just a black screen. Definitely doesn't play nice with the Xbox one..at least mine doesn't.

Picking up clues! See Post #5 on this thread over on the Acer website..looks like someone is having the same issue with hooking up their Xbox One to their X34, but another member posted having no issues with their PS4 over HDMI.


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> its at my friends, hes checking for me
> 
> he says it looks like the bottom left corner of this one


If it's like the bottom left then it's fine. The most important question is, is he bothered by it or not? If not then i'd keep it.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Try to take a photo of black background in dark from at least 2 or better 3 meters please. Even with a cellphone, doesn't matter. I would like to see you BLB. Thanks.


As requested. This is from a little farther out and glow BLB is extremely exaggerated due to the crappy cell phone pictures..


50 brightness




100 brightness


I played a few games of H1Z1 earlier and didn't notice the glow at all. I'm really liking this thing..


----------



## PCM2

It is backlight bleed if observed from that distance and reasonably centrally, not glow.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It is backlight bleed if observed from that distance and reasonably centrally, not glow.


Original post fixed


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> As requested. This is from a little farther out and glow BLB is extremely exaggerated due to the crappy cell phone pictures..
> 
> 
> 50 brightness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 brightness
> 
> 
> I played a few games of H1Z1 earlier and didn't notice the glow at all. I'm really liking this thing..


That right bottom corner looks pretty bad but it is glow or bleed ? It's orange? How it is in person ?


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> its at my friends, hes checking for me
> 
> he says it looks like the bottom left corner of this one


Looks more glow than bleed to me. On the top left could be closely linked to bleed due to the colour variation compared to the other corners.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I sent PM to Vega. We will see what he can tells us.
> 
> *QUESTION:*
> 
> How would you guys treat XB271HU if it costs lets say- *120$/euro less* than PG279Q? Would your tolerance to some flaws increase?


I am surprised that these 2 monitors are the same price in USA, In Australia the XB1 is $1049 and the swift is $1199


----------



## austzorro

Interesting story.

Bought 1 out of 10 XB1's from my local store in Western Australia (PLE Comp): https://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemId=621973

And I found it to be awesome. Took back my ASUS PG279Q for a refund - it was approved.

Then he asked me how the XB1 was going... told him thats why I am here getting a refund for the PG279Q because the XB1 that I got has been the best I have seen.

(Out of 3x Acer HBU, 3x PG279Q and now... 1 XB1 with no issues).

He then laughed for a bit and said congratulations because apparently 5 had been returned from the same batch that I got mine from for various reasons like bleed, uniformity, etc.

So I think my 5-6 months has paid off with 1 lucky XB1.

I told him I was looking at buying a second to setup a dual system, but currently on a gtx970 with 1 DP. So I will have to upgrade to a 980ti one day.

True story. The end


----------



## neonash67

My recommendation for the xb and pg is to avoid i have tried 3 of each
Each monitor had varying levels of lightbleed and whites were not consistent across the screen
2 xbs had a dead pixel and 1 pg had dirt/dust in the screen
All had extreme ips glow compared to every ips i have seen

I want a new monitor but after doing 9 monitor rma's in a few months i cbf when will someone step up with a good product that is not a tn.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> When I had my Asus I could change 6-axis with softMCCS. Not many people even know that those standards exist, but they are very powerful


You are genius, this way you can set saturation even in Racing Mode and play with 6-axis color options on PG279Q even the OSD menu does not support it! REP+


----------



## Maniac

Hi everyone. I was reading this forum (and others) for a month now, trying to decide what monitor to buy. I even forgot I had an account here









A few weeks ago I owned a BenQ XL2420G (144hz + G-Sync), a great monitor in my opinion, but it was just too small for me, and the resolution was too low for my needs (1080p). So I sold it, with minimal loss, and decided to go for something else.

After reading (way too many) horror stories about the PG279Q I was kinda bummed, as I wanted the Asus badly. I saw it in action in a local store, and it really looked great. Then decided to run some test pics (while in the store







), and yeah, even the demo was baaaad. In a very well light store I could see some bluish glow all the way in the bottom (both corners) . White was very good, but the bluish tint from before turned yellowish. Weird... Pluss it had some dust stuck behind the screen.

The store didn't have the Acer XB1, but they said a batch was coming inn "soon". The store-clerk tried to sell me the Asus, by saying Acer is poor quality and Asus is "the best in the world when it comes to everything"







I read a bit about XB1, and the reviews are better compared to Asus, but there are less reviews available (Asus sold more I guess). So I was a bit skeptical, none of the big review sites talked about it...

What the hell, I went for it. The store got it in stock yesterday, I got it for the "online price". And in this case, I prefer the return policy of the store (30 days, no mater what, I get a new one or alternative).

Unpacked it few hours ago, build-date Oct 2015. Mounted it on the wall in the office. And man, I am impressed!







The size is perfect, resolution also. Just what I needed. I am already used to 144Hz and G-sync from before, so I guess that works well (will test after I build my new PC).

I am currently using it on my MacBook Pro (latest) via HDMI. Just beautiful.
Tested it for dead pixels & dust: none.
White has great uniformity, no tints in the corners or parts of the screen.
I tested for BLB not could not find anything to put a finger on, will wait till it gets darker here. I couldn't even notice any glow... Black was, well black. no tint or hue.

Got to do more tests, after using it more. This is all via HDMI for now...

I must say, for now, this is a great monitor. Acer nailed it, and the design is also great! I know people bash Acer on build quality (and they do have some terrible builds), this is by far the best build they have done. Very sturdy, every part of it.









Very happy with the purchase.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maniac*
> 
> Hi everyone. I was reading this forum (and others) for a month now, trying to decide what monitor to buy. I even forgot I had an account here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago I owned a BenQ XL2420G (144hz + G-Sync), a great monitor in my opinion, but it was just too small for me, and the resolution was too low for my needs (1080p). So I sold it, with minimal loss, and decided to go for something else.
> 
> After reading (way too many) horror stories about the PG279Q I was kinda bummed, as I wanted the Asus badly. I saw it in action in a local store, and it really looked great. Then decided to run some test pics (while in the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and yeah, even the demo was baaaad. In a very well light store I could see some bluish glow all the way in the bottom (both corners) . White was very good, but the bluish tint from before turned yellowish. Weird... Pluss it had some dust stuck behind the screen.
> 
> The store didn't have the Acer XB1, but they said a batch was coming inn "soon". The store-clerk tried to sell me the Asus, by saying Acer is poor quality and Asus is "the best in the world when it comes to everything"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read a bit about XB1, and the reviews are better compared to Asus, but there are less reviews available (Asus sold more I guess). So I was a bit skeptical, none of the big review sites talked about it...
> 
> What the hell, I went for it. The store got it in stock yesterday, I got it for the "online price". And in this case, I prefer the return policy of the store (30 days, no mater what, I get a new one or alternative).
> 
> Unpacked it few hours ago, build-date Oct 2015. Mounted it on the wall in the office. And man, I am impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size is perfect, resolution also. Just what I needed. I am already used to 144Hz and G-sync from before, so I guess that works well (will test after I build my new PC).
> 
> I am currently using it on my MacBook Pro (latest) via HDMI. Just beautiful.
> Tested it for dead pixels & dust: none.
> White has great uniformity, no tints in the corners or parts of the screen.
> I tested for BLB not could not find anything to put a finger on, will wait till it gets darker here. I couldn't even notice any glow... Black was, well black. no tint or hue.
> 
> Got to do more tests, after using it more. This is all via HDMI for now...
> 
> I must say, for now, this is a great monitor. Acer nailed it, and the design is also great! I know people bash Acer on build quality (and they do have some terrible builds), this is by far the best build they have done. Very sturdy, every part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with the purchase.


Well, I've also thought it is good until the dark came







In any case, good luck. My turned to be pure crap with crazy BLB, see my post few pages back. But maybe I've had a very bad luck again...


----------



## Ryzone

Amazon has stock go go


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You are genius, this way you can set saturation even in Racing Mode and play with 6-axis color options on PG279Q even the OSD menu does not support it! REP+


Oh snap does it really? This was really my only complaint with the PG279Q this should be added to OP in PG279Q thread.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> what do you guys think of this one
> 
> 
> 
> may have 1 dust/dead/stuck pixel


looks good to me man, all I see is IPS glow. No orange in any of the corners. Looks a lot like mine actually, & I really really like it a lot. Where is that dead pixel located? Is it going to bother you at all? Personally, dead pixels or no go for me regardless of location but that is just me. Otherwise, I would say you have a keeper.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> This is the third cable I've tried...haha, including the cable that came with the monitor and xbox one. I dont think these two get along..


stupid question, are we talking an xbox 360 or xbox 1?


----------



## dzb87

Guys, what do you expect?
Will quality of these (Acer and Asus) IPS monitors stabilize in future?
I can wait couple of months more but really would like to avoid problems that 90% of this thread contains.
Is there any chance this issues can be eliminated in monitors going out of the factory?


----------



## haticK

You guys have convinced me to buy one of these once they are back in stock. Hopefully there's no orange glow. I can deal with white/silver but I can't have orange tints when doing graphic design (or in games).


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Guys, what do you expect?
> Will quality of these (Acer and Asus) IPS monitors stabilize in future?
> I can wait couple of months more but really would like to avoid problems that 90% of this thread contains.
> Is there any chance this issues can be eliminated in monitors going out of the factory?


Honestly, I think you have a high chance of getting an XB1 that is good, and a bad chance of getting a PG279Q that is good. Asus seems to have a lot of work to do to get rid of the BLB and yellow tint, maybe they wont do anything about it at all.... However, we are seeing more and more good XB1's on this thread (and a few bad ones too unfortunately). I think your chances are high to get a good XB1, and would encourage you to pick one up.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> You guys have convinced me to buy one of these once they are back in stock. Hopefully there's no orange glow. I can deal with white/silver but I can't have orange tints when doing graphic design (or in games).


Same thing I just said to the dzb87, I would give it at least one shot, if not 2. Once you get a good one, which I believe chances are high, you will not regret it.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Same thing I just said to the dzb87, I would give it at least one shot, if not 2. Once you get a good one, which I believe chances are high, you will not regret it.


Literally just went back in stock to ship Dec 26 so I bought one. Said it will be here 29th-30th which is perfect since I took all next week off from work.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You are genius, this way you can set saturation even in Racing Mode and play with 6-axis color options on PG279Q even the OSD menu does not support it! REP+


What exactly is that?


----------



## haticK

I haven't bought a monitor in probably 6+ years. I'm assuming this monitor comes with the Display Port cable?


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> I haven't bought a monitor in probably 6+ years. I'm assuming this monitor comes with the Display Port cable?


Package Contents Predator XB271HU BMIPRZ 27-inch Gaming Monitor, 1 x DisplayPort Cable, 1 x HDMI Cable, Power Cord, 1 x USB 3.0 Cable


----------



## Maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Package Contents Predator XB271HU BMIPRZ 27-inch Gaming Monitor, 1 x DisplayPort Cable, 1 x HDMI Cable, Power Cord, 1 x USB 3.0 Cable


Hmmm. I did not receive a HDMI cable, only DisplayPort, USB and 2 different power cords.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> I haven't bought a monitor in probably 6+ years. I'm assuming this monitor comes with the Display Port cable?


Yes, although it is pretty short... maybe 3-4 feet.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Yes, although it is pretty short... maybe 3-4 feet.


That shouldn't be an issue, my monitor is maybe 2-2.5 ft from the tower at the most.


----------



## KickAssCop

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maniac*
> 
> Hmmm. I did not receive a HDMI cable, only DisplayPort, USB and 2 different power cords.


Looks like you got an extra power cord instead.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Oh snap does it really? This was really my only complaint with the PG279Q this should be added to OP in PG279Q thread.


Yes, it does







Works very well... Btw, it should be added into OSD in the first place. Don't know what the hell they did not include it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> What exactly is that?


It's a software which can change supported parameters of the display via DDC.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works very well... Btw, it should be added into OSD in the first place. Don't know what the hell they did not include it.
> It's a software which can change supported parameters of the display via DDC.


Damn, but there is one problem. The values not persist after you turn off the screen


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Did some more research with the HDMI and Xbox...and tried hard resetting so it would go to 640x480 and then i connected it to my old monitor (which it recognized immediately) changed the setting for input to HDMI, and still nothing..just a black screen. Definitely doesn't play nice with the Xbox one..at least mine doesn't.
> 
> Picking up clues! See Post #5 on this thread over on the Acer website..looks like someone is having the same issue with hooking up their Xbox One to their X34, but another member posted having no issues with their PS4 over HDMI.


Good to hear your HDMI input may not be broken after all. It does sound like it may be an Xbox One specific issue; maybe something to do with its specific implementation of HDCP? Concerning your most recent images, your panel looks good to me. I see a couple pressure spots above the logo, which can be fixed by loosening the screw directly behind the logo.

As for the orange glow everyone keeps talking about, I did discover something interesting about that. Even my "after" image with my "real" Nikon camera in post #1751 has a hint of what looks to be yellowish/orange-ish BLB/pressure/glow (whatever the heck it is at this point) in the corners. Funny thing is, I ran it through photoshop and used the saturation controls to isolate the individual colors. Turns out that area had no orange or yellow or red in it at all. The camera picked up so much cyan/blue from the middle portion of the screen, that the corners looked orange/yellow, when in fact, they were completely devoid of color.

So, let me say that again: the rest of the screen was so blue, it made the BLB in the corners looked tinted, when in fact, they were 100% GREY.

This may not apply to everyone's panel, and it's obvious some have worse than others, but I thought this was interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Egzi

How come this monitor sometimes has to reboot when changing to gamemode, while other times it does not? Really strange.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> stupid question, are we talking an xbox 360 or xbox 1?


Xbox One
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That right bottom corner looks pretty bad but it is glow or bleed ? It's orange? How it is in person ?


I only notice it on a completely black screen, but it's not nearly as bad as the picture shows. I'd say it's more silver than orange. I haven't really played too many really dark games to see if it's noticeable or bothersome. I'm going to try playing some Metro later tonight and I'm sure that will give a better idea. Haven't had a ton of time to play around with this..Been trying to get my Xbox to work for most of it..haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Good to hear your HDMI input may not be broken after all. It does sound like it may be an Xbox One specific issue; maybe something to do with its specific implementation of HDCP? Concerning your most recent images, your panel looks good to me. I see a couple pressure spots above the logo, which can be fixed by loosening the screw directly behind the logo.


I noticed that as well and remembered you posting about the screw. Haven't done it yet, but will try tonight. Thanks!


----------



## haticK

My monitor should be here Tuesday or Wednesday. Are there any recommended settings or programs I should know about?


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> My monitor should be here Tuesday or Wednesday. Are there any recommended settings or programs I should know about?


There are a few user ICC profiles on here that would be a good starting point until TFT releases their review. I'm using coss79's. I felt it was the least yellow. The monitor definitely has a warm tone out of the box.

I forgot to link this last night..looks like someone else is having the same issue is me trying to plug their Xbox One into their X34 monitor:

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/x34-and-Consoles-via-HDMI-any-known-issues/m-p/403629/highlight/false#M2636

If anyone who has a Xbox One can try plugging it into their XB271HU, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## dannyk8232

Would I need to access the service menu to load someone's ICC profile? Would that risk me somehow bricking the monitor if something in the service menu is set incorrectly?

TIA


----------



## ninjurai

No, you do it within windows. TFT Central has a good writeup on how to activate a color profile:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> No, you do it within windows. TFT Central has a good writeup on how to activate a color profile:
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install


Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Noshuru

German Amazon hasn't even had it in stock once, unless you're willing to pay 100€ more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Perfect. Thanks!


I'd try ColorSustainer if I were you. Google it.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> There are a few user ICC profiles on here that would be a good starting point until TFT releases their review. I'm using coss79's. I felt it was the least yellow. The monitor definitely has a warm tone out of the box.
> 
> I forgot to link this last night..looks like someone else is having the same issue is me trying to plug their Xbox One into their X34 monitor:
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/x34-and-Consoles-via-HDMI-any-known-issues/m-p/403629/highlight/false#M2636
> 
> If anyone who has a Xbox One can try plugging it into their XB271HU, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


that is what you get for getting an xbox1 over a ps4









In all honesty, your issue sounds setting related. Maybe the port is a bit lose? Try messing with the cable a bit when you have it hooked up.


----------



## misiak

Guys who own this monitor, do you also have such bleed in all 4 corners as shown in this picture on dark content (acer on right) ??? This was shoot from appx. 2 meters so glow is reduced. I think there is too much bleed on my sample even if we exclude that extreme bleed at right side of the monitor. Thx.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys who own this monitor, do you also have such bleed in all 4 corners as shown in this picture on dark content (acer on right) ??? This was shoot from appx. 2 meters so glow is reduced. I think there is too much bleed on my sample even if we exclude that extreme bleed at right side of the monitor. Thx.


What brightness is this at? Is the bleed silver or yellowish in person?


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys who own this monitor, do you also have such bleed in all 4 corners as shown in this picture on dark content (acer on right) ??? This was shoot from appx. 2 meters so glow is reduced. I think there is too much bleed on my sample even if we exclude that extreme bleed at right side of the monitor. Thx.


No, the only spot I have some glow is just above the bottom right corner and it is barely noticeable at all.


----------



## Stigmatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> There are a few user ICC profiles on here that would be a good starting point until TFT releases their review. I'm using coss79's. I felt it was the least yellow. The monitor definitely has a warm tone out of the box.
> 
> I forgot to link this last night..looks like someone else is having the same issue is me trying to plug their Xbox One into their X34 monitor:
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/x34-and-Consoles-via-HDMI-any-known-issues/m-p/403629/highlight/false#M2636
> 
> If anyone who has a Xbox One can try plugging it into their XB271HU, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


Ive hooked up my XBOX One, and it worked fine. What problems are you having with it? I just want to know if theres a way to hook up the audio from the monitor to go directly to my speakers using a 3.5mm cable?


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> What brightness is this at? Is the bleed silver or yellowish in person?


Haha, the only reason I got XB1 was because that's what all my friends play on. I've tried doing that, and nothing worked..When i unplug the cable the light goes amber and says no signal..so it's getting a signal when plugged in but nothing on the screen..just black. I've used the same cable on my BenQ and it shows up no problem..even tried hooking it up to the BenQ changing the input to HDMI instead of auto, and still nothing on the Acer. Out of options now..I'll probably end up keeping the panel, and getting a dual arm and just hooking my XB1 up to the BenQ..and if I ever get a PS4 I know which monitor it will be hooked up to.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys who own this monitor, do you also have such bleed in all 4 corners as shown in this picture on dark content (acer on right) ??? This was shoot from appx. 2 meters so glow is reduced. I think there is too much bleed on my sample even if we exclude that extreme bleed at right side of the monitor. Thx.


From these images and your previous ones, it looks like your Acer's frame is slightly deformed. For instance, the gap between the bezel and the screen in the very top left corner, as I noted from your original images, and now it seems evident that the corners of the Acer are slightly curling toward the wall, when directly compared to the ASUS in that image.

My unit has none of those frame deformations, and I have less BLB/panel pressure. I don't think that's pure coincidence.

Remember, the ASUS fixes the LCD to the backlight via the traditional method, and has a thicker (probably sturdier) inner-frame, whereas the Acer has a very thin inner-frame, and the LCD is fixed to the backlight with double-sided foam tape.

It's possible that if the Acer's frame is bent in one place too much (in this case, the corners), not only can it cause pressure on the LCD itself, but it may also be pulling up the foam tape and letting some light through. Obviously, this is just a theory, but I have had mild success manipulating the bend of the frame and diminishing certain BLB spots.

All told though, your PG279Q looks pretty darn good for that model. If you're not happy with PG, I'd suggest you send the XB in for a replacement unit, if you can. So far, at least from your images, it looks like the worst one I've seen of its kind. If you don't get a better replacement unit (at least BLB-wise), I'd be surprised.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Haha, the only reason I got XB1 was because that's what all my friends play on. I've tried doing that, and nothing worked..When i unplug the cable the light goes amber and says no signal..so it's getting a signal when plugged in but nothing on the screen..just black. I've used the same cable on my BenQ and it shows up no problem..even tried hooking it up to the BenQ changing the input to HDMI instead of auto, and still nothing on the Acer. Out of options now..I'll probably end up keeping the panel, and getting a dual arm and just hooking my XB1 up to the BenQ..and if I ever get a PS4 I know which monitor it will be hooked up to.


Do the Xbox One output setting happen to have an option for Full or Limited RGB, or any other video output options, for that matter? It's a long shot, but it's possible the XB271HU doesn't support the limited RGB range, and that's why you're not getting a picture with it. Then again, you did say you reset the Xbox, so that might not be it. Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> From these images and your previous ones, it looks like your Acer's frame is slightly deformed. For instance, the gap between the bezel and the screen in the very top left corner, as I noted from your original images, and now it seems evident that the corners of the Acer are slightly curling toward the wall, when directly compared to the ASUS in that image.
> 
> My unit has none of those frame deformations, and I have less BLB/panel pressure. I don't think that's pure coincidence.
> 
> Remember, the ASUS fixes the LCD to the backlight via the traditional method, and has a thicker (probably sturdier) inner-frame, whereas the Acer has a very thin inner-frame, and the LCD is fixed to the backlight with double-sided foam tape.
> 
> It's possible that if the Acer's frame is bent in one place too much (in this case, the corners), not only can it cause pressure on the LCD itself, but it may also be pulling up the foam tape and letting some light through. Obviously, this is just a theory, but I have had mild success manipulating the bend of the frame and diminishing certain BLB spots.
> 
> All told though, your PG279Q looks pretty darn good for that model. If you're not happy with PG, I'd suggest you send the XB in for a replacement unit, if you can. So far, at least from your images, it looks like the worst one I've seen of its kind. If you don't get a better replacement unit (at least BLB-wise), I'd be surprised.


^^ This. Send it back and try for another one.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> ^^ This. Send it back and try for another one.


I agree. You payed $800+Tax. There's much better XB's out there.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Do the Xbox One output setting happen to have an option for Full or Limited RGB, or any other video output options, for that matter? It's a long shot, but it's possible the XB271HU doesn't support the limited RGB range, and that's why you're not getting a picture with it. Then again, you did say you reset the Xbox, so that might not be it. Hope you get it figured out.


We just need someone else to try an XBOX 1 with their XB271HU. I think you are the only on this thread that owns it though hah. All of the rest of us are PS4.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> We just need someone else to try an XBOX 1 with their XB271HU. I think you are the only on this thread that owns it though hah. All of the rest of us are PS4.


Yeah funny thing is too my buddy traded in his xbox one for a ps4 last night. I helped him out trading in my xbox 360 and games too. Haven't touched that thing in years.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yeah funny thing is too my buddy traded in his xbox one for a ps4 last night. I helped him out trading in my xbox 360 and games too. Haven't touched that thing in years.


Not to get this thread off topic here... but Bloodborne is reason enough to get a PS4







I would be curious if you got a signal hooking up a PS4 to it.


----------



## Stigmatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> We just need someone else to try an XBOX 1 with their XB271HU. I think you are the only on this thread that owns it though hah. All of the rest of us are PS4.


My XBOX One works perfectly fine with my monitor


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> My XBOX One works perfectly fine with my monitor


Did you have to make any setting adjustments to make it display properly, or it was fine right out of the box?


----------



## Alexraptor

For me it looks like Third Time's a charm.

1st one had zero backlight bleed but a crapload of stuck green subpixels scattered accross the entire screen.

2nd one had a stuck green subpixel in the top right-hand corner at the bezel and a dead green subpixel dead center, and while it seemed ok at first it turned out to have some pretty bad backlight bleed with a decidedly "orange" hue to it.


3rd one is from what I can see so far "pixel perfect", and has "a little" backlight bleed in a silverish/white hue, but very tolerable, photo probably makes it look worse than it really is.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexraptor*
> 
> 3rd one is from what I can see so far "pixel perfect", and has "a little" backlight bleed in a silverish/white hue, but very tolerable, photo probably makes it look worse than it really is.


Looks good to me. You could probably get an even better image if you step back a little more, and capture it from straight on; your current image is pointing at a slightly upward angle (from a downward position, looking up at the monitor).


----------



## Stigmatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Did you have to make any setting adjustments to make it display properly, or it was fine right out of the box?


As far as my display settings on my Xbox:

Color set standard (not PC RGB)
Allow 50hz enabled
TV resolution 1080
Auto TV connection

On the monitor i pretty much just switch the input to HDMI using the menu screen and it starts right up and shows my XBOX


----------



## Alexraptor

Allright, here's one standing a bit further back, with a hopefully straight view.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexraptor*
> 
> Allright, here's one standing a bit further back, with a hopefully straight view.


Looks good/minimal to me. And no doubt it looks more subtle in person.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> Ive hooked up my XBOX One, and it worked fine. What problems are you having with it? I just want to know if theres a way to hook up the audio from the monitor to go directly to my speakers using a 3.5mm cable?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> As far as my display settings on my Xbox:
> 
> Color set standard (not PC RGB)
> Allow 50hz enabled
> TV resolution 1080
> Auto TV connection
> 
> On the monitor i pretty much just switch the input to HDMI using the menu screen and it starts right up and shows my XBOX


It's just showing a black screen. I'm pretty sure it's something to do with the settings on the xbox.

I'm going to try your settings and see if it works for me..Thank you!

[quote name="jorimt" url="/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-
pics/2080_40#post_24730520"]

Do the Xbox One output setting happen to have an option for Full or Limited RGB, or any other video output options, for that matter? It's a long shot, but it's possible the XB271HU doesn't support the limited RGB range, and that's why you're not getting a picture with it. Then again, you did say you reset the Xbox, so that might not be it. Hope you get it figured out.[/quote]

It does have RGB settings. I changed it to full range, but that didn't work..I don't think I checked the box for 50hz enabled though, so I will try Stigmatta's settings and see if it works for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexraptor*
> 
> Allright, here's one standing a bit further back, with a hopefully straight view.


That looks like a keeper to me!


----------



## Alexraptor

Awesome!

Just in case anyone wants to know, this monitor is part of an October 2015 batch.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexraptor*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Just in case anyone wants to know, this monitor is part of an October 2015 batch.


Good to know thanks!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> What brightness is this at? Is the bleed silver or yellowish in person?


100%... But it's more or less the same if I reduce it to 50%. It's bleed so the color is like backlight yellowish. The bottom right corner is the worst and it is something between yellow and orange. But there is excessive bleed in this place.

Btw, I've noticed that this Acer has lower maximal brightness than Asus. 100% on Acer is like 75 - 80% on Asus. Don't know why is that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> No, the only spot I have some glow is just above the bottom right corner and it is barely noticeable at all.


Yep, this would be pretty normal. I think I've got a really bad piece.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> From these images and your previous ones, it looks like your Acer's frame is slightly deformed. For instance, the gap between the bezel and the screen in the very top left corner, as I noted from your original images, and now it seems evident that the corners of the Acer are slightly curling toward the wall, when directly compared to the ASUS in that image.
> 
> My unit has none of those frame deformations, and I have less BLB/panel pressure. I don't think that's pure coincidence.
> 
> Remember, the ASUS fixes the LCD to the backlight via the traditional method, and has a thicker (probably sturdier) inner-frame, whereas the Acer has a very thin inner-frame, and the LCD is fixed to the backlight with double-sided foam tape.
> 
> It's possible that if the Acer's frame is bent in one place too much (in this case, the corners), not only can it cause pressure on the LCD itself, but it may also be pulling up the foam tape and letting some light through. Obviously, this is just a theory, but I have had mild success manipulating the bend of the frame and diminishing certain BLB spots.
> 
> All told though, your PG279Q looks pretty darn good for that model. If you're not happy with PG, I'd suggest you send the XB in for a replacement unit, if you can. So far, at least from your images, it looks like the worst one I've seen of its kind. If you don't get a better replacement unit (at least BLB-wise), I'd be surprised.


Thx. I think I will do that. To be honest I like the Acer much more because of more options to calibrate the display. Also the possibility to turn off the power led is fantastic. It's really a bad luck because it has zero bad pixels, no dust and pretty good uniformity. But that BLB is just too much. Btw, how do you know the frame is deformed ? I've never noticed something like that







But maybe you are right because if it is not perfectly even it would make more pressure to corners causing BLB.

Asus is pretty good but I'm not very satisfied with uniformity. Also the dust particle 8cm from right border and 15cm from bottom. I can see it if I look at that place. Also those bleed spots - I think 6 at top is too much. But the bottom is perfect on the other hand.

I saw videos of some owners of XB271 who had no bleed or only minimal. No such glowing corners as I have. So this is absolutely unacceptable. I think I will return both and take some break until availability is much better and then try to snap two at once. Or three ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I agree. You payed $800+Tax. There's much better XB's out there.


Definitely this one going back after Xmas. I just need to decide if to risk and return Asus ant continue with this Acer lottery or keep an Asus. But I think I would not be 100% satisfied with it so I guess I will take a first option







Btw, what about you ? Going try this Acer or are you waiting for PG279Q ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexraptor*
> 
> For me it looks like Third Time's a charm.
> 
> 1st one had zero backlight bleed but a crapload of stuck green subpixels scattered accross the entire screen.
> 
> 2nd one had a stuck green subpixel in the top right-hand corner at the bezel and a dead green subpixel dead center, and while it seemed ok at first it turned out to have some pretty bad backlight bleed with a decidedly "orange" hue to it.
> 
> 
> 3rd one is from what I can see so far "pixel perfect", and has "a little" backlight bleed in a silverish/white hue, but very tolerable, photo probably makes it look worse than it really is.


This. Yours 2nd one looks same as mine. A bit better because you don't have that crazy bleed at the right side of the screen. But exactly as you said, when I fist turned it on during a day (my room is a bit dark) it looked perfect. But when night came it turned to be like Christmas tree - all corners shining and the glow is rather yellowish/orange because of this. This is definitely not worth of 850 euro....

Your 3rd one looks pretty good!! And yes, I also have an October batch so this is pure lottery with these panels


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Definitely this one going back after Xmas. I just need to decide if to risk and return Asus ant continue with this Acer lottery or keep an Asus. But I think I would not be 100% satisfied with it so I guess I will take a first option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, what about you ? Going try this Acer or are you waiting for PG279Q ?


I have an Acer on the way from Amazon. I already went through two PG279Q's First one had very bad bleed and second had better bleed but still bad and a dead pixel. Hopefully this Acer will seel the deal. If not I'll be opting out of the AUO lottery and buying a 60hz ultrawide and saving the rest of my cash.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I have an Acer on the way from Amazon. I already went through two PG279Q's First one had very bad bleed and second had better bleed but still bad and a dead pixel. Hopefully this Acer will seel the deal. If not I'll be opting out of the AUO lottery and buying a 60hz ultrawide and saving the rest of my cash.


You're like Benny







I also had this thoughts but damn, I can't feel 60Hz anymore







I saw pretty good panels here so I know it's possible to get a decent one. I can't give up after so much time I've spent on this. When will you get it ? Would like to see it in action...


----------



## Teiji

7 in stock at Amazon!


----------



## C3321J6

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-XB271HU-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B0173PEX20/ref=sr_1_5?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1448043762&sr=1-5&keywords=XB271HU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexraptor*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Just in case anyone wants to know, this monitor is part of an October 2015 batch.


Oct is the first for these there are no Sept and by now i would think we would be seeing Nov/Dec seeing how they are always in such limited supply.


----------



## C3321J6

Lol went from only 5 up to 15


----------



## Ryzone

IN STOCK AMAZON GET EM BOYS!


----------



## C3321J6

i got feeling i ordered mine from the returned batch


----------



## Benny89

Someone ask me so I post it here why I am so picky about this new panels.

Well this is my Eizo Flex Scan ev2450: TFT review

24", IPS, 1080p 60 Hz screen. Costen me around 300 euro.

This is it in total dark, total black background at 50 brightness:

This is how I see it in 95%:



*So if 300 euro IPS monitor can look like that- I have no idea how 800 euro one can't.*

144Hz, G-Sync, 1440p- ok. But each time I put those AUO next to my Eizo their image look like crap from some 50 euro cheap IPS screens







.

That is why I am so picky...

EDIT:

Here a lot more exaggerated (brighter on purpouse) by camera so you can see super small minimal BLB, which I don't see at all in total darkness in dark games at all:


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Someone ask me so I post it here why I am so picky about this new panels.
> 
> Well this is my Eizo Flex Scan ev2450: TFT review
> 
> 24", IPS, 1080p 60 Hz screen. Costen me around 300 euro.
> 
> This is it in total dark, total black background at 50 brightness:
> 
> This is how I see it in 95%:
> 
> 
> 
> *So if 300 euro IPS monitor can look like that- I have no idea how 800 euro one can't.*
> 
> 144Hz, G-Sync, 1440p- ok. But each time I put those AUO next to my Eizo their image look like crap from some 50 euro cheap IPS screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That is why I am so picky...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Here a lot more exaggerated (brighter on purpouse) by camera so you can see super small minimal BLB, which I don't see at all in total darkness in dark games at all:


That does look pretty darn good..


----------



## krotondo

looks like mines shipping today


----------



## molleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> My XBOX One works perfectly fine with my monitor


Question, do you have your Xbox One set to full or limited RGB output? I'm trying to find out if the XB271HU's HDMI port is stuck at limited range or full range. The OSD doesn't have the option, and it would be really, really dumb if it was stuck in limited range like with the Dell S2716DG.

If you're not sure how to check, set the Xbox to Full Range and run the calibration option (on the same display output settings page on the Xbox). If you can't see the eye at all, and the top/bottom few bars of blacks and whites are cut off then the monitor is stuck in limited range.


----------



## haticK

So how do the Amazon shipments work? I ordered one earlier today and it said not available until 26th. Now my tracking says shipping tomorrow and their site says in stock. Seems like they have no idea what's going on over there.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> So how do the Amazon shipments work? I ordered one earlier today and it said not available until 26th. Now my tracking says shipping tomorrow and their site says in stock. Seems like they have no idea what's going on over there.


That's just an estimate date. They currently have shipments coming in. It's been coming in stock the past few days.

I ordered mine on the 20th and it said in stock on the 30th. Mine shipped yesterday. They even sent me an email on the 21st shipping date estimate updated from the 30th to the 23'rd


----------



## molleh

Amazon has also changed shipping dates and in stock estimations because of the holiday rush. It said my estimated arrival date would be Dec. 30th, but it's arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Stigmatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> Question, do you have your Xbox One set to full or limited RGB output? I'm trying to find out if the XB271HU's HDMI port is stuck at limited range or full range. The OSD doesn't have the option, and it would be really, really dumb if it was stuck in limited range like with the Dell S2716DG.
> 
> If you're not sure how to check, set the Xbox to Full Range and run the calibration option (on the same display output settings page on the Xbox). If you can't see the eye at all, and the top/bottom few bars of blacks and whites are cut off then the monitor is stuck in limited range.


My color is set to "Standard", 24 bit color depth, 1080

My monitor i have sRGB Mode disabled


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> That does look pretty darn good..


Yeah it looks superb. That is how every IPS can look. So having it on desk- it is hard for me to asscept such bad BLB on this new monitors


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Someone ask me so I post it here why I am so picky about this new panels.
> 
> Well this is my Eizo Flex Scan ev2450: TFT review
> 
> 24", IPS, 1080p 60 Hz screen. Costen me around 300 euro.
> 
> This is it in total dark, total black background at 50 brightness:
> 
> This is how I see it in 95%:
> 
> 
> 
> *So if 300 euro IPS monitor can look like that- I have no idea how 800 euro one can't.*
> 
> 144Hz, G-Sync, 1440p- ok. But each time I put those AUO next to my Eizo their image look like crap from some 50 euro cheap IPS screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That is why I am so picky...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Here a lot more exaggerated (brighter on purpouse) by camera so you can see super small minimal BLB, which I don't see at all in total darkness in dark games at all:


That panel does look excellent, and short of it being a non-G-Sync, 1080p, 60Hz, 6-bit panel (that dither's to 8-bit), I'm not sure what you were looking for in another panel, since you said all the extra features the PG and XB bring aren't important to you as playing BLB-free in a dark room. I'd keep it as your primary gaming display if I were you, and wait for Eizo to release a similar monitor to the PG and XB, or until high refresh IPS panels become a more mature tech.

Now, for some much needed perspective here (the ASUS will represent both itself and the Acer in this case)...

TFT Central's Eizo FlexScan EV2450 BLB test:


The Eizo has a reported black level of 0.11 after calibration.

TFT Central's Asus ROG Swift PG279Q BLB test:


The ASUS has a reported black level of 0.12 after calibration.

Both the BLB test images and the calibrated black levels between the two are basically a wash. The only real difference, is that the Eizo is reported as being a "Low Glow" IPS panel, and the ASUS is not. So yes, the XB and PG undoubtedly have more glow than a traditional IPS panel featuring "Low Glow."

However, do note that these panels are an entirely new IPS panel type, and were the only thing that allowed these monitors to reach 144Hz+ refresh rates. Correct me if I'm mistaken, but previous IPS panels could not reach these refresh rates. These are the first of their kind, and basically untested. I would be shocked if there weren't issues with them.

Also, we're forgetting one thing here. Your Eizo is probably close to a year old, whereas everyone complaining about their XB and PG monitors, are, at most, a week or two old (the majority only hours). Now, I'm not saying some people haven't gotten duds in both models, but backlights do wear, and they do even out. In the two weeks I've owned mine, it has, and may continue to.

So, yes, that Eizo is an excellent panel, but without all of the above factors, we're not looking at the full "picture."


----------



## molleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> My color is set to "Standard", 24 bit color depth, 1080
> 
> My monitor i have sRGB Mode disabled


sRGB mode is not related to RGB color space/range.

What happens if you set the Xbox to PC range HDMI output? Does the calibration image work fine?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> That panel does look excellent, and short of it being a non-G-Sync, 1080p, 60Hz, 6-bit panel (that dither's to 8-bit), I'm not sure what you were looking for in another panel, since you said all the extra features the PG and XB bring aren't important to you as playing BLB-free in a dark room. I'd keep it as your primary gaming display if I were you, and wait for Eizo to release a similar monitor to the PG and XB, or until high refresh IPS panels become a more mature tech.
> 
> Now, for some much needed perspective here (the ASUS will represent both itself and the Acer in this case)...
> 
> TFT Central's Eizo FlexScan EV2450 BLB test:
> 
> 
> The Eizo has a reported black level of 0.11 after calibration.
> 
> TFT Central's Asus ROG Swift PG279Q BLB test:
> 
> 
> The ASUS has a reported black level of 0.12 after calibration.
> 
> Both the BLB test images and the calibrated black levels between the two are basically a wash. The only real difference, is that the Eizo is reported as being a "Low Glow" IPS panel, and the ASUS is not. So yes, the XB and PG undoubtedly have more glow than a traditional IPS panel featuring "Low Glow."
> 
> However, do note that these panels are an entirely new IPS panel type, and were the only thing that allowed these monitors to reach 144Hz+ refresh rates. Correct me if I'm mistaken, but previous IPS panels could not reach these refresh rates. These are the first of their kind, and basically untested. I would be shocked if there weren't issues with them.
> 
> Also, we're forgetting one thing here. Your Eizo is probably close to a year old, whereas everyone complaining about their XB and PG monitors, are, at most, a week or two old (the majority only hours). Now, I'm not saying some people haven't gotten duds in both models, but backlights do wear, and they do even out. In the two weeks I've owned mine, it has, and may continue to.
> 
> So, yes, that Eizo is an excellent panel, but without all of the above factors, we're not looking at the full "picture."


That Eizo has 3 months, was like that from beginning and is also IPS panel so it can look like that. That is why I was so dissapointed with new IPS panels. My Eizo looked like that from beginning so I was sure IPS glow and BLB are not THAT big issues. New gaming screens destroyed me with it.... Besides if "new IPS" panels look worse than "old IPS" while I don't see any difference after calibration between my Eizo and PG/XB (I had each next to Eizo for whole time) then there is something wrong with standards- they move back instead of forward. You want to add new feature to something- fine, but keep some standards that were already achieved SOMEHOW.

I don't want to use Eizo as primary since it is 1080p







. Belive me, if it was 1440p- I wouldn't even try after my first 2 PGs.

But I need 1440p. 980Ti OCed is just overkill on 1080p by long shot.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> That Eizo has 3 months, was like that from beginning and is also IPS panel so it can look like that. That is why I was so dissapointed with new IPS panels. My Eizo looked like that from beginning so I was sure IPS glow and BLB are not THAT big issues. New gaming screens destroyed me with it.... Besides if "new IPS" panels look worse than "old IPS" while I don't see any difference after calibration between my Eizo and PG/XB (I had each next to Eizo for whole time) then there is something wrong with standards- they move back instead of forward. You want to add new feature to something- fine, but keep some standards that were already achieved SOMEHOW.
> 
> I don't want to use Eizo as primary since it is 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Belive me, if it was 1440p- I wouldn't even try after my first 2 PGs.
> 
> But I need 1440p. 980Ti OCed is just overkill on 1080p by long shot.


Then your only real option is to accept that these new IPS panel types are inferior to the Eizo (only release a year ago, by the way), and try for a 1440p TN panel (if you want G-Sync/144Hz), which will have plenty of its own glaring issues you can complain about on its forum. I guarantee you that no currently available 1440p IPS display is going to make you happy, especially with your acclimation to your Eizo. They're all going to have noticeable glow, and they're all going to have similar levels of BLB to the XB and PG.

You lucked out on the "Low Glow" Eizo IPS. It's actually in the minority of IPS panels; most of them have high glow and moderate amounts of BLB, period. If you don't believe me, visit the forums for the other models.

I'll tell you one thing though, for all the complaining going around, The XB and PG are the only IPS panels featuring 1440p, G-Sync, and 144/165Hz. There is no other option currently, these are it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Then your only real option is to accept that these new IPS panel types are inferior to the Eizo (only release a year ago, by the way), and try for a 1440p TN panel (if you want G-Sync/144Hz), which will have plenty of its own glaring issues you can complain about on its forum. I guarantee you that no currently available 1440p IPS display is going to make you happy, especially with your acclimation to your Eizo. They're all going to have noticeable glow, and they're all going to have similar levels of BLB to the XB and PG.
> 
> You lucked out on the "Low Glow" Eizo IPS. It's actually in the minority of IPS panels; most of them have high glow and moderate amounts of BLB, period. If you don't believe me, visit the forums for the other models.
> 
> I'll tell you one thing though, for all the complaining going around, The XB and PG are the only IPS panels featuring 1440p, G-Sync, and 144/165Hz. There is no other option currently, these are it.


Thanks for information









Are there any other "Low Glow" IPS screens that are 1440p? Can be 60Hz, I don't care.

Upcoming Eizo Foris FS2735 makes me want to consisder jumping to AMD GPU







. 1440p, 144Hz IPS but free-sync.... Maybe they will release G-Sync version?


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Thanks for information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any other "Low Glow" IPS screens that are 1440p? Can be 60Hz, I don't care.
> 
> Upcoming Eizo Foris FS2735 makes me want to consisder jumping to AMD GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 1440p, 144Hz IPS but free-sync.... Maybe they will release G-Sync version?


The only 1440p low glow IPS-type panel I can find is the Eizo FlexScan EV2736W:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/eizo_ev2736w.htm

It was released a few months before your Eizo model, and is technically a PLS display, which is nearly identical to IPS. This specific model has almost zero glow. Good news is, your getting a full 8-bit panel, it has excellent color accuracy, IPS-level viewing angles, and is prone to little or no BLB. Bad news is, it has a somewhat boxy form, is only 60Hz, and doesn't feature G-Sync.

Again, these AUO panels featured in the XB and PG models are the first of their kind. They aren't traditional IPS panels. Traditional IPS panels can't reach 144Hz+ refresh rates. You said earlier that, "That is how every IPS can look." Well, no, these can't, otherwise they _would_, and you wouldn't be complaining about them.

That said, I wish you luck in your "perfect panel" search, and I hope you can find a 1440p monitor that is a worthy successor to your (ahem, 3 month old







) Eizo


----------



## ninjurai

As soon as I got home, turned on my xbox and changed input to HDMI..Bam it works. Didn't change a single setting or connection from what I was trying last night. I'm stumped..but glad it works!


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> As soon as I got home, turned on my xbox and changed input to HDMI..Bam it works. Didn't change a single setting or connection from what I was trying last night. I'm stumped..but glad it works!


Great to hear







That was easy


----------



## ninjurai

We'll see if it keeps working! Changed inputs back and forth between my PC and Xbox a couple times and works fine..mind boggling


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> As soon as I got home, turned on my xbox and changed input to HDMI..Bam it works. Didn't change a single setting or connection from what I was trying last night. I'm stumped..but glad it works!


Sweet!


----------



## molleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> We'll see if it keeps working! Changed inputs back and forth between my PC and Xbox a couple times and works fine..mind boggling


Cool. Can you try the HDMI color range setting I mentioned a few posts ago please? TY


----------



## crayhons24

I wound up ordering this monitor after a pretty strange, but very fortunate experience. After Amazon messed up two of my previous orders, both monitors, I contacted them today about it and just wanted to know what was going on with my order (Acer XB270HU). Talked with them for a short while and they offered to price match any similiar monitor and they would price match for the price I paid on the XB270HU. TL;DR I got a Acer XB271HU for $510!

Can't wait for mine to arrive and see if I won the panel lottery!


----------



## Stigmatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> Cool. Can you try the HDMI color range setting I mentioned a few posts ago please? TY


I keep the color range set to Standard. It gives me a warning if i try to set to RGB.


----------



## molleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> I keep the color range set to Standard. It gives me a warning if i try to set to RGB.


You can set to PC range, it won't hurt anything to try it. All it will do worst case is clip some of your colors, which is exactly what Im trying to find out if the 271 does or not. Just set it to PC range, then go to Calibrate your display, and see if it looks normal or not. The warning message pops up no matter what display its connected to because the range capability is not something that is sent over HDMI (i.e. the output device has no way to tell what the display device's hdmi color space is. that's why they warn you, because most TVs are set to default limited color space.)

Besides, you want to at least try this anyway, because if the Acer made the HDMI port with PC range in mind, then you are seriously hurting image quality with your Xbox One if its set to standard RGB.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Then your only real option is to accept that these new IPS panel types are inferior to the Eizo (only release a year ago, by the way), and try for a 1440p TN panel (if you want G-Sync/144Hz), which will have plenty of its own glaring issues you can complain about on its forum. I guarantee you that no currently available 1440p IPS display is going to make you happy, especially with your acclimation to your Eizo. They're all going to have noticeable glow, and they're all going to have similar levels of BLB to the XB and PG.
> 
> You lucked out on the "Low Glow" Eizo IPS. It's actually in the minority of IPS panels; most of them have high glow and moderate amounts of BLB, period. If you don't believe me, visit the forums for the other models.
> 
> I'll tell you one thing though, for all the complaining going around, The XB and PG are the only IPS panels featuring 1440p, G-Sync, and 144/165Hz. There is no other option currently, these are it.


Yeah, I think it's worth from time to time to put things in perspective. There are a ton of 60Hz 1080p IPS panels around to choose from. If we're comparing the glow, BLB, uniformity etc. we also have to keep in mind the simple fact that none of these have the features of those kinda-IPS 1440p 144Hz G-Sync panels of which we have just a grand total of two on the market today. If we're saying stuff like "every IPS should have low glow and BLB like this excellent panel I have here", then equally as much we could ask for any of those older panels to be incomplete without the fancy new features of the newer panels. So at the moment, sadly it seems we can't have it all. That's how it is in life sometimes, especially with technology.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> they move back instead of forward. You want to add new feature to something- fine, but keep some standards that were already achieved SOMEHOW.


That's kinda funny, if you've been around when the world transitioned from vastly superior CRT to crappy LCD mainly just for size reasons and because it was cool then you already witnessed such a thing at least once. Ironically, high refresh rate is something we only just now gained back after all these years and somehow you find it is less important than excellent black levels with little or no BLB. That too was commonly much better on CRT, probably better than on any LCD screen you ever had.

I love black level myself, I'm a bit of black level fan boy. I'm fortunate enough to have had a Pioneer Kuro since around 2008. The negative impact of that was that I had to learn to accept abysmal black levels in PC monitors, even in the best IPS panels. So seeing as they're all bad anyway, at least one feature I can get back now finally is high refresh rate. 60Hz is just bad in general. If it had been at least 75 that would have been a lot better already, but no we were stuck at 60 which is _just_ a bit too low. And now I get 165Hz and it's insane. It is a revelation, it is what Retina is to Macs, it's this certain something that removes a visual barrier that was there for so long, yet so naturally vanishes and makes way for something you instantly know should have always been there. Where pixel density eventually removes all hints of a digital image, making it look suddenly as if painted, high refresh rate removes the lack of motion fluidity that again makes it seem as if I'm dragging some physical object rather than a digital window. I think I can forgive some other shortcomings for that.


----------



## Stigmatta

Hmm, well, my image quality is pretty awesome, i honestly have no complaints heh








I dont think taking a pic with my camera would really do any justice showing how good it looks.
I normally play on a 40 inch Samsung TV, i RARELY ever play on a monitor, but it looks great with this monitor.. The sound isnt anything special, i usually use my Astro A50's.


----------



## molleh

Here's a lil image I made to explain how HDMI color space works since a lot of people have no clue about it:


----------



## jwl24

Hey guys I'm running into an issue here. Out of the box my monitor is picking up 144hz. Once I go into the OSD and active overclock and set it to 165 hz, and apply&reboot, it's not showing 165hz on the nvidia control panel. It's also not even showing 144hz after doing that, it's only showing 140hz...

I have the latest drivers, and i'm running nvidia gtx titan sli


----------



## molleh

That pic shows 120hz, not 140hz... did you accidentally enable ULMB maybe? That locks you to 120hz.


----------



## jwl24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> That pic shows 120hz, not 140hz... did you accidentally enable ULMB maybe? That locks you to 120hz.


No that's what happens after I enable over clocking and hit apply and reboot. I lose the 144hz option, no new option appears and I'm only left with 120 and lower


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> No that's what happens after I enable over clocking and hit apply and reboot. I lose the 144hz option, no new option appears and I'm only left with 120 and lower


Regular Titans? Is there an official list on what GPUs support the 165 Hz overclock feature? TFTCentral said GTX 960 and higher for the PG279Q, which would suggest Maxwell cards only (GTX 960, 970, 980, 980 Ti, Titan X).


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> That's kinda funny, if you've been around when the world transitioned from vastly superior CRT to crappy LCD mainly just for size reasons and because it was cool then you already witnessed such a thing at least once. Ironically, high refresh rate is something we only just now gained back after all these years and somehow you find it is less important than excellent black levels with little or no BLB. That too was commonly much better on CRT, probably better than on any LCD screen you ever had.
> 
> I love black level myself, I'm a bit of black level fan boy. I'm fortunate enough to have had a Pioneer Kuro since around 2008. The negative impact of that was that I had to learn to accept abysmal black levels in PC monitors, even in the best IPS panels.


I'm a bit of a black level nut myself. I remember when I switched over from my 24" CRT TV to my first 32" VA LCD panel. The first 21:9 movie I watched on it, I recall realizing the black levels during dark scenes were a light, glowing blue. At first I thought I had the brightness turned up too high, only to realize lowering it didn't change the black level in the least. At the time, I knew nothing about LCD's on a technical level, and watched all of my movies in the dark. I got over the black level, seeing as my new LCD didn't weigh one hundred pounds, was a whopping 32" in diagonal screen size, didn't have geometric distortion (this was the worst for me with CRTs, and I don't miss that a bit), and featured a very "high" 720p resolution (w/support for 1080i *gasp*







). Needless to say, I kept a lamp on during movie watching thereafter.

Regarding my XB, I was really dragging my feet on upgrading, and did most of my primary gaming on a five year old 42" backlit IPS TV with 120+ local dimming zones (incredibly effective compared to the relative trash that the majority of modern edge lit TVs are, sorry to say). My movie/media TV is a Panasonic ST60 plasma with a 0.03 black luminance, so I thought that compared to those two, I was going to really be disappointed with the XB.

Thankfully, I wasn't disappointed, and even without bias lighting (which I even use with my plasma; better for the eyes in my opinion anyway), this display is surprisingly contrast-y for an IPS, and the black levels are more than adequate for gaming. Also, after experiencing a 78% increase over 1080p, 144Hz, and most of all, G-Sync, I can't imagine going back









Speaking of black levels, as for eventual OLED monitors, I'm too experienced to say that I'm going to be a first adopter (which, I admit, every new tech must have to progress; good for them), or that they'll be perfect and have zero issues. There are just too many projected downsides that are going to take a few OLED generations to work out. It seems with every advent of every new technology, said technology must take two steps back before taking a step forward. Don't get me wrong, I do look forward to OLED's progress as a monitor technology, I just think it's going to be a long while before it's really practical/worth it to buy at a consumer level.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> We'll see if it keeps working! Changed inputs back and forth between my PC and Xbox a couple times and works fine..mind boggling


loose cable....


----------



## jwl24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Regular Titans? Is there an official list on what GPUs support the 165 Hz overclock feature? TFTCentral said GTX 960 and higher for the PG279Q, which would suggest Maxwell cards only (GTX 960, 970, 980, 980 Ti, Titan X).


Yeah regular titans, I'm assuming that's why it's not supporting the 165hz? It does go 144hz no problem, enabling over clocking and going higher doesn't register and drops to 120hz


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Yeah regular titans, I'm assuming that's why it's not supporting the 165hz? It does go 144hz no problem, enabling over clocking and going higher doesn't register and drops to 120hz


Yeah I think I heard something about this situation in PcPerspective's video over the PG279Q. I think it's something along the lines of "There are only so many slots to store refresh rates in, so when you set the OC to 165, it replaces 144hz." I assume that by Titans you don't mean the Titan X? The Titan X should support 165hz unless I'm just stupid, so you should be seeing 165hz as an option there. Otherwise if you're using a non X Titan then that's why you're only seeing up to 120hz, as 144hz was replaced by 165hz, but your card doesn't support it, simply turn off the OC on the monitor, reboot and use 144hz.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Yeah regular titans, I'm assuming that's why it's not supporting the 165hz? It does go 144hz no problem, enabling over clocking and going higher doesn't register and drops to 120hz


You'll need a Maxwell generation gpu for the overclocking of 144 to 165hz. I think it's a gtx 950 or 960 minimum, can't remember.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> loose cable....


Haha..I don't think so. This whole time the monitor has been getting a signal but just displaying a black screen..has something to do with the Xbox side of things


----------



## C3321J6

Both mine shipped but one UPS the other USPS









Only good thing about the USPS is it will be here Sunday appose to Tuesday hopefully in one piece.


----------



## Benny89

Merry Christmas guys and I hope next year will bring better monitors to us


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Merry Christmas guys and I hope next year will bring better monitors to us


Same to you and I couldn't agree more. More high refresh rate, variable refresh rate VA monitors please with blur reduction! AUO has a 32" 2560 x 1440 AMVA+ panel, guys need to make a somewhat respectable gaming monitor out of that.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Merry Christmas guys and I hope next year will bring better monitors to us


Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> That panel does look excellent, and short of it being a non-G-Sync, 1080p, 60Hz, 6-bit panel (that dither's to 8-bit), I'm not sure what you were looking for in another panel, since you said all the extra features the PG and XB bring aren't important to you as playing BLB-free in a dark room. I'd keep it as your primary gaming display if I were you, and wait for Eizo to release a similar monitor to the PG and XB, or until high refresh IPS panels become a more mature tech.
> 
> Now, for some much needed perspective here (the ASUS will represent both itself and the Acer in this case)...
> 
> TFT Central's Eizo FlexScan EV2450 BLB test:
> 
> 
> The Eizo has a reported black level of 0.11 after calibration.
> 
> TFT Central's Asus ROG Swift PG279Q BLB test:
> 
> 
> The ASUS has a reported black level of 0.12 after calibration.
> 
> Both the BLB test images and the calibrated black levels between the two are basically a wash. The only real difference, is that the Eizo is reported as being a "Low Glow" IPS panel, and the ASUS is not. So yes, the XB and PG undoubtedly have more glow than a traditional IPS panel featuring "Low Glow."
> 
> However, do note that these panels are an entirely new IPS panel type, and were the only thing that allowed these monitors to reach 144Hz+ refresh rates. Correct me if I'm mistaken, but previous IPS panels could not reach these refresh rates. These are the first of their kind, and basically untested. I would be shocked if there weren't issues with them.
> 
> Also, we're forgetting one thing here. Your Eizo is probably close to a year old, whereas everyone complaining about their XB and PG monitors, are, at most, a week or two old (the majority only hours). Now, I'm not saying some people haven't gotten duds in both models, but backlights do wear, and they do even out. In the two weeks I've owned mine, it has, and may continue to.
> 
> So, yes, that Eizo is an excellent panel, but without all of the above factors, we're not looking at the full "picture."


See?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> That panel does look excellent, and short of it being a non-G-Sync, 1080p, 60Hz, 6-bit panel (that dither's to 8-bit), I'm not sure what you were looking for in another panel, since you said all the extra features the PG and XB bring aren't important to you as playing BLB-free in a dark room. I'd keep it as your primary gaming display if I were you, and wait for Eizo to release a similar monitor to the PG and XB, or until high refresh IPS panels become a more mature tech.
> 
> Now, for some much needed perspective here (the ASUS will represent both itself and the Acer in this case)...
> 
> TFT Central's Eizo FlexScan EV2450 BLB test:
> 
> 
> The Eizo has a reported black level of 0.11 after calibration.
> 
> TFT Central's Asus ROG Swift PG279Q BLB test:
> 
> 
> The ASUS has a reported black level of 0.12 after calibration.
> 
> Both the BLB test images and the calibrated black levels between the two are basically a wash. The only real difference, is that the Eizo is reported as being a "Low Glow" IPS panel, and the ASUS is not. So yes, the XB and PG undoubtedly have more glow than a traditional IPS panel featuring "Low Glow."
> 
> However, do note that these panels are an entirely new IPS panel type, and were the only thing that allowed these monitors to reach 144Hz+ refresh rates. Correct me if I'm mistaken, but previous IPS panels could not reach these refresh rates. These are the first of their kind, and basically untested. I would be shocked if there weren't issues with them.
> 
> Also, we're forgetting one thing here. Your Eizo is probably close to a year old, whereas everyone complaining about their XB and PG monitors, are, at most, a week or two old (the majority only hours). Now, I'm not saying some people haven't gotten duds in both models, but backlights do wear, and they do even out. In the two weeks I've owned mine, it has, and may continue to.
> 
> So, yes, that Eizo is an excellent panel, but without all of the above factors, we're not looking at the full "picture."


See that PG279Q tested by TFT central? It has absolutelly no BLB so why we all shoud accept anything worse? I want to get such quality panel. Period.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> See?
> See that PG279Q tested by TFT central? It has absolutelly no BLB so why we all shoud accept anything worse? I want to get such quality panel. Period.


That panel had to have been cherry picked. What are the chances that TFT would receive the PG279Q holy grail panel that everyone is looking for.


----------



## Leopardi

Does anyone in this thread have an XB271HU without BLB, is it even possible to get one?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Does anyone in this thread have an XB271HU without BLB, is it even possible to get one?


Yes, I would consider mine to have no BLB, only silverish IPS glow.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Merry Christmas guys and I hope next year will bring better monitors to us


Merry Christmas to you too Benny








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> See?
> 
> See that PG279Q tested by TFT central? It has absolutelly no BLB so why we all shoud accept anything worse? I want to get such quality panel. Period.


Of course it has BLB (they called it "clouding" in this instance). You can see it running down the majority of the bottom of the screen, fading from the right corner out into the left. there's also some visible BLB in the top right and left corners of the screen. Granted, they got a good version of that model, but TFT Central simply knows how to take an accurate image of the panel in dark conditions. That, and the image almost certainly depicts the display post-calibration, with the brightness set to *25* (which many of you who are complaining the most, aren't willing to set it to).

Your own PG279Q looks similar to TFT Central's image, and has very little bleeding itself. I have no doubt if you lowered it to that brightness and took an image with the same camera/test conditions that TFT Central did with theirs, you'd get a near identical result.

Heck, I showed you guys what my XB could look like in both the worst and the best conditions. Depending on how you take the image, it can be anything in between the two.


----------



## Alexraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> That panel had to have been cherry picked. What are the chances that TFT would receive the PG279Q holy grail panel that everyone is looking for.


And even then their cherry picked PG279Q was still not "perfect", as it still had a slight bleed/clouding in the corner by their own admission.

Maybe I just see things differently as someone who bought this monitor because my old one is 100% broken.
But after having gone through the trouble of finally getting a pixel perfect monitor with fairly little BLB, I'm definitely NOT going to tempt fate any further by trying for 100% "perfection".
Maybe I would see things differently if this was just a straight up upgrade for me, but this is where I personally stand on the matter.


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Does anyone in this thread have an XB271HU without BLB, is it even possible to get one?




My XB1 is on the left. The photo isn't the best. Might try take 2 again later.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> Cool. Can you try the HDMI color range setting I mentioned a few posts ago please? TY


Ran out of time last night, but I'll try this tonight and report back.


----------



## Mercureal

Hmm, Acer Store just stocked the XB271HK (The 4K variant of this monitor). Although it's not for me, I am interested in seeing others' impressions of it. I would say that most people aren't going to buy it though at $900 MSRP, unless you really want 4K. Mostly interested in seeing if those panels end up being less of a lottery.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> 
> 
> My XB1 is on the left. The photo isn't the best. Might try take 2 again later.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> 
> 
> My XB1 is on the left. The photo isn't the best. Might try take 2 again later.


Here is a pic of mine. The pic is bad quality and very over exposed because of cell camera. The orangish color doesn't look like that at all in person, the glow is way, way less and is entirely silver.


----------



## Fiercy

Did you guys see monitor pop up on newegg yet? There is a page for it but no stock and in stock website doesn't a tracking for it yet. I give up on Asus.



I can't take this without starting to drink...


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Did you guys see monitor pop up on newegg yet? There is a page for it but no stock and in stock website doesn't a tracking for it yet. I give up on Asus.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take this without starting to drink...


It's been regularly in and out of stock on Amazon, so if you're willing to go with Amazon (which has just as good customer service as Newegg) you might be able to snag one. Just keep an eye out for it because they've been selling out very quickly. The monitor must have just gotten to Newegg, because this is the first time I've actually seen Newegg even list the monitor on a page.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Hmm, Acer Store just stocked the XB271HK (The 4K variant of this monitor). Although it's not for me, I am interested in seeing others' impressions of it. I would say that most people aren't going to buy it though at $900 MSRP, unless you really want 4K. Mostly interested in seeing if those panels end up being less of a lottery.


The problem with 4K is it requires you to spend another $1000+ on a video card that can handle that resolution. Otherwise I'd be all for buying a 4K monitor.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Did you guys see monitor pop up on newegg yet? There is a page for it but no stock and in stock website doesn't a tracking for it yet. I give up on Asus.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take this without starting to drink...


Hey that looks exactly like the pg279q I returned!


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Does anyone in this thread have an XB271HU without BLB, is it even possible to get one?


My Acer has essentially no BLB and only a tiny glow in the bottom right corner. It's superb


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> It's been regularly in and out of stock on Amazon, so if you're willing to go with Amazon (which has just as good customer service as Newegg) you might be able to snag one. Just keep an eye out for it because they've been selling out very quickly. The monitor must have just gotten to Newegg, because this is the first time I've actually seen Newegg even list the monitor on a page.


Just as good? I mean, I'm not American, so I wouldn't buy on Newegg, but I often heard that Newegg has terrible customer service and takes forever to send you replacements etc.
Compare that to Amazon where my experience was always more than pleasant.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Just as good? I mean, I'm not American, so I wouldn't buy on Newegg, but I often heard that Newegg has terrible customer service and takes forever to send you replacements etc.
> Compare that to Amazon where my experience was always more than pleasant.


I would definitely go with Amazon. Last time I bought something from them and returned it, I had the money back before they even got the item back.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> I would definitely go with Amazon. Last time I bought something from them and returned it, I had the money back before they even got the item back.


Standard procedure with Amazon.


----------



## Teiji

I wouldn't be so sure about that. I sent one of my XB for a return on the 16th. They received it on the 21st. And still no refund update or money yet. I'll give them a few more days before I contact them.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about that. I sent one of by XB for a return on the 16th. They received it on the 21st. And still no refund update or money yet. I'll give them a few more days before I contact them.


That probably has to do more with it being the holidays. If you don't have it by Monday I'd call for sure.


----------



## molleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Did you guys see monitor pop up on newegg yet? There is a page for it but no stock and in stock website doesn't a tracking for it yet. I give up on Asus.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take this without starting to drink...


Damn, that sucks. I just got my XB271HU set up today. Here is a white page:


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about that. I sent one of my XB for a return on the 16th. They received it on the 21st. And still no refund update or money yet. I'll give them a few more days before I contact them.


They'll probably end up giving you a couple months of free prime or whatever.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> Damn, that sucks. I just got my XB271HU set up today. Here is a white page:


That's not bad at all. I hope mine looks that good. I'm not too fussy as long as I don't have orange spots.


----------



## evofreak

Hi guys! Just got a hold of this monitor from my local computer shop. First impression! Holly wow!


----------



## evofreak

Out of the box. Thats how i got it. In personi cant see those BLB from my naked eye. Just on the picture look terrible. Quick look with dead pixel test online. Didnt see dead pixel. Maybe i missed it but i hope i dont see one in the future. Im happy with it so far.


----------



## Darr Max

What happened to TFT Central's review of the XB271HU. Last mention was coming soon.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr Max*
> 
> What happened to TFT Central's review of the XB271HU. Last mention was coming soon.


He said that they haven't been able to get one and probably won't until January.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr Max*
> 
> What happened to TFT Central's review of the XB271HU. Last mention was coming soon.


they got sent the wrong monitor so they are waiting for Acer to send them the right one. It's going to be delayed for a long while. The review that is.


----------



## yaskad

Hi







(Merry Christmas)!

Have anyone of you calibrated the monitor ? If so please share the profile and settings! My whites are a bit yellowish for my taste


----------



## zerocool23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaskad*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Merry Christmas)!
> 
> Have anyone of you calibrated the monitor ? If so please share the profile and settings! My whites are a bit yellowish for my taste


Check page 157 of this thread for my calibration and profile. Keep in mind though that these settings are going to vary from screen to screen. No screen is exactly the same so what is calibrated and looks great on my screen may not appear as correct on yours.

Also, one last thing to keep in mind when changing OSD settings and applying a profile is that you need to give you eyes and brain time to adjust to the changes. Use the settings for an hour or so before you make any final decision. At first glance it may not appear correct because of the sudden change. But after a while half hour to an hour it will appear better to you because you have had time to adjust to the changes. People often complain of a warmer screen when their brains and eyes have gotten so used to a high temperature very blue'ish screen. Give your eyes time to adjust and you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## yaskad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Check page 157 of this thread for my calibration and profile. Keep in mind though that these settings are going to vary from screen to screen. No screen is exactly the same so what is calibrated and looks great on my screen may not appear as correct on yours.


I actually tested your profile before i wrote the post, unfortunately it did not help :/

EDIT

That sounds fair. I will give at another chance, letting my eyes to adapt to the new settings. I will give my final thoughts. Thank you for your help!


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Check page 157 of this thread for my calibration and profile. Keep in mind though that these settings are going to vary from screen to screen. No screen is exactly the same so what is calibrated and looks great on my screen may not appear as correct on yours.
> 
> Also, one last thing to keep in mind when changing OSD settings and applying a profile is that you need to give you eyes and brain time to adjust to the changes. Use the settings for an hour or so before you make any final decision. At first glance it may not appear correct because of the sudden change. But after a while half hour to an hour it will appear better to you because you have had time to adjust to the changes. People often complain of a warmer screen when their brains and eyes have gotten so used to a high temperature very blue'ish screen. Give your eyes time to adjust you and might be surprised.


I just wanted to say thank you. Your settings is the one one i'm using right now and it's the best one of all i tried so far. The only think i changed was the brightness. I have it at 70. I really can't go below that because i feel like it's too dark. Other thank that it's very good and the blue is the best part of your settings.


----------



## zerocool23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you. Your settings is the one one i'm using right now and it's the best one of all i tried so far. The only think i changed was the brightness. I have it at 70. I really can't go below that because i feel like it's too dark. Other thank that it's very good and the blue is the best part of your settings.


----------



## Stigmatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaskad*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Merry Christmas)!
> 
> Have anyone of you calibrated the monitor ? If so please share the profile and settings! My whites are a bit yellowish for my taste


Out of the box mine was pretty yellow also. I went with 24 brightness, 53 contrast. RGB 96/84/100. Seems pretty good for me so far, but everyones eyes may see differently. Also make sure you dont have your monitor set to any old icc/icm profiles, that can make things weird also.


----------



## dannyk8232

I feel like an idiot for not yet finding how to toggle rgb indovidual settings


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> I feel like an idiot for not yet finding how to toggle rgb indovidual settings


You are not an idiot. Acer is. Go to color and then select User. Select it again and you will see RGB Gain settings.


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> You are not an idiot. Acer is. Go to color and then select User. Select it again and you will see RGB Gain settings.


That and attaching the footstand to the base. It took me a while to figure this out lol.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> The problem with 4K is it requires you to spend another $1000+ on a video card that can handle that resolution. Otherwise I'd be all for buying a 4K monitor.


This 4K monitor is 60Hz so what is it good for :-D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> That's not bad at all. I hope mine looks that good. I'm not too fussy as long as I don't have orange spots.


Ehm, not bad but still the right 1/3 is kinda yellowish. To be honest i haven't seen a pure white screen with this aou pannels.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaskad*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Merry Christmas)!
> 
> These panels are warmer, I doubt it will be posible to calibrate. I tried but it always looked bit yellowish in comparison with PG279Q. But for me it was not an issue until I had PG next to it :-D
> 
> Have anyone of you calibrated the monitor ? If so please share the profile and settings! My whites are a bit yellowish for my taste


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Check page 157 of this thread for my calibration and profile. Keep in mind though that these settings are going to vary from screen to screen. No screen is exactly the same so what is calibrated and looks great on my screen may not appear as correct on yours.
> 
> Also, one last thing to keep in mind when changing OSD settings and applying a profile is that you need to give you eyes and brain time to adjust to the changes. Use the settings for an hour or so before you make any final decision. At first glance it may not appear correct because of the sudden change. But after a while half hour to an hour it will appear better to you because you have had time to adjust to the changes. People often complain of a warmer screen when their brains and eyes have gotten so used to a high temperature very blue'ish screen. Give your eyes time to adjust and you might be pleasantly surprised.


I agree. It would be interesting to know display temperature once calibrated.


----------



## yaskad

Here are some updates!

This is my secound xb271hu. The frist one had a dead pixel and some BLB, I exchanged it for a new one. The new one also have a dead pixel (or what I think is a dead pixel) that appears only in blue background. The BLB was a little bit less that the first one. The strange thing is that now after I've been using it for like 72 hours I've noticed that the gold/yellow BLB in the right lower corner is almost gone :0 (I am actually choked right now). So the only negative thing is that still there is some white/silverish BLB in the right upper corner, only noticeable in dark background! And of course the blue dead pixel. As I've mentioned earlier that the whites are a bit warmer when comparing to my 8 years old monitor







, which is not that a big of a deal. I think I'll keep this monitor.

@zerocool23
I am still testing your profile, all the color except the white are very fine and looks fu**ing gerourgous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yaskad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> Out of the box mine was pretty yellow also. I went with 24 brightness, 53 contrast. RGB 96/84/100. Seems pretty good for me so far, but everyones eyes may see differently. Also make sure you dont have your monitor set to any old icc/icm profiles, that can make things weird also.


WOW, thank you! With your OSD setting and @zerocool23 ICM profile everything looks awesome!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaskad*
> 
> WOW, thank you! With your OSD setting and @zerocool23 ICM profile everything looks awesome!


That green channel is reduced pretty much :-D Btw, how you guys can run this monitor at such low brightness? You could turn it off completelly :-D


----------



## yaskad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That green channel is reduced pretty much :-D Btw, how you guys can run this monitor at such low brightness? You could turn it off completelly :-D


I've always had low brightness on my monitors, so it feels natural for me







about 25 is more than enough!


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Well guys I got my XB271HU today and.... I am extremely pleased with it! This is an October Panel bought from the Acer store restock on 12/16 sent overnight to me. The tape on the outside of the box was the original Acer tape and had not been taped over. Also, the box came in pristine condition with no signs of wear unlike the PG279Q I received a few weeks ago.
> 
> I have the most minuscule black light bleed in the bottom left corner. The other three corners show no BLB what-so-ever and it exhibits basically zero IPS glow across the entire screen. I see zero dead pixels, zero dust specs/spots and uniformity looks nearly perfect to my naked eyes.
> 
> This one is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the box colors were not as close to sRGB as I thought they would be, but were decent.
> 
> CALIBRATION:
> 
> XB271HU Menu Settings were set to the below to achieve the best desired starting point and as close to 6500K as possible before calibration:
> 
> The Standard Profile was used along with these settings.
> 
> 
> Brightness: 28
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2
> Color Temp: User Mode, (R Gain 99) (G Gain 93) (B Gain 97)
> 6-axis color was left at default settings and was not changed.
> 
> I calibrated and profiled the display using my X-rite colormunki display paired with the Argyll + Displaycal GUI combo. It acheived a white point of 6485K near perfect to the desired 6500K. A black depth of .010 cd/m2 which is outstanding, a contrast ratio of 1143:1 which is above the rated 1000:1 contrast ratio listed by Acer. A Delta E Average of 0.19 and a Delta E Maximum of 0.75!!!
> 
> 
> Achieved White Point after calibration: 6485K
> Black Depth: .010 cd/m2
> Contrast Ratio: 1143:1
> Delta E Average: 0.19
> Delta E Maximum: 0.75
> These results are simply amazing and the display looks gorgeous after calibration.
> 
> I will post the calibrated .icc profile below that was made for anyone that would like to use it on their XB271HU.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XB271HU2015-12-18.zip 710k .zip file


Can you do me a massive favour when you have time and take a picture in a darkened room of your monitor displaying this pic please?

http://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=669114

I just want to see how a perfectly calibrated monitor that is IPS shows a picture compared to TN. I'm aware that there maybe some colour variance due to the camera, but it still should showcase the picture nevertheless.

Thanks


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaskad*
> 
> Here are some updates!
> 
> This is my secound xb271hu. The frist one had a dead pixel and some BLB, I exchanged it for a new one. The new one also have a dead pixel (or what I think is a dead pixel) that appears only in blue background. The BLB was a little bit less that the first one. The strange thing is that now after I've been using it for like 72 hours I've noticed that the gold/yellow BLB in the right lower corner is almost gone :0 (I am actually choked right now). So the only negative thing is that still there is some white/silverish BLB in the right upper corner, only noticeable in dark background! And of course the blue dead pixel. As I've mentioned earlier that the whites are a bit warmer when comparing to my 8 years old monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , which is not that a big of a deal. I think I'll keep this monitor.
> 
> @zerocool23
> I am still testing your profile, all the color except the white are very fine and looks fu**ing gerourgous. Thanks for sharing.


That's not a dead pixel, it's a stuck pixel. You can try getting it unstuck. Google it.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> You are not an idiot. Acer is. Go to color and then select User. Select it again and you will see RGB Gain settings.


Will do. Thank you!

And Merry Xmas, everybody! This thread has helped me immensely and that's only possible because of the community of this forum. I'm very glad I found it and thank you to all of you


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That green channel is reduced pretty much :-D Btw, how you guys can run this monitor at such low brightness? You could turn it off completelly :-D


Ambient light levels play a massive part also. You need to adjust which takes a bit of time but if you perform a test by comparing a calibrated screen vs non calibrated on a picture you are familiar with then see if you notice the difference in detail. Overly bright/saturated screens can lose a lot of detail/separation/shadows as well as displaying inaccurate colours.

As they say "The devil is in the detail"


----------



## Me Boosta

This is related to the XB270HU, and not the XB271HU. I already posted this on the XB270HU thread but the thread isn't very active. So i would like your advice guys.

I got the XB270HU from the Newegg sale. The 1440p resolution combined with the IPS panel and 144 Hz blows be away. And i need your help!

There is one dead pixel which i spotted so far. It's near the left edge and is barely noticeable. I have to go looking for it if i want to see it. Not sure if it's dead or stuck, but I will run a stuck/ pixel fixer later on.

There is Backlight Bleed as well, but only noticeable on pitch black backgrounds. There are two bleed spots on the lower right and one in the upper edge towards the right. I know that Backlight bleed has diminished over time for most of you, so I'm going to wait for a while before i impetuously jump to the conclusion to return it.

What really bothers me is the uniformity. The left side of the screen looks warm, when the right side looks much cooler. Whites have a yellow tint on the left, is nearly perfect in the middle, and blue on the right. T Is this an issue with the calibration? I noticed that the blue tint on the side does change a bit as you move around so I'm assuming it's a consequence with the glow. Did anybody else experience this? If so, did it get better overtime?

I am not able to take a picture of it myself (my cell phone is ancient), But mine is very similar to this picture: http://i.imgur.com/wRiLRlD.jpg%5B/img%5D. Notice how the grey is completely different on the left and right.

Investigating further, I notice that the tint is present mostly in the corners where the Glow/Bleed is. It's not noticeable in games at all, but when web browsing or anything with a lot of whites, it becomes very noticeable.

The weird thing is the left corners have a yellow tint, and the right corners have a blue tint. So each 1/3rd portion of my monitor has a different uniformity. You would think that the tint would be the same color. Also, when observing the bleed/glow in the corners, I noticed that the bleed/glow on the right is yellow, while on the left it's orange. It's very strange

Thanks for all the advice and Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Bercon

Bad uniformity cannot be fixed with calibration, either you'll live with it or return the display


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Ambient light levels play a massive part also. You need to adjust which takes a bit of time but if you perform a test by comparing a calibrated screen vs non calibrated on a picture you are familiar with then see if you notice the difference in detail. Overly bright/saturated screens can lose a lot of detail/separation/shadows as well as displaying inaccurate colours.
> 
> As they say "The devil is in the detail"


I know. But for me everything below 50% feels uncomfortable. But everybody is sesitive differently for a perceived ammount of light.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bercon*
> 
> Bad uniformity cannot be fixed with calibration, either you'll live with it or return the display


Yep. Returned a pg279q for the same reason (except top was yellow). Would've driven me insane at this price to live with it


----------



## zerocool23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I agree. It would be interesting to know display temperature once calibrated.


6485K, really close to the desired 6500K or D65 standard. A 0.25%~ deviance.


----------



## zerocool23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Can you do me a massive favour when you have time and take a picture in a darkened room of your monitor displaying this pic please?
> 
> http://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=669114
> 
> I just want to see how a perfectly calibrated monitor that is IPS shows a picture compared to TN. I'm aware that there maybe some colour variance due to the camera, but it still should showcase the picture nevertheless.
> 
> Thanks


All I have is my Iphone 4 (non S) to take a picture with. It takes crappy pictures in the dark, but I will try later. Don't expect a Pablo Picaso picture lol


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> 6485K, really close to the desired 6500K or D65 standard. A 0.25%~ deviance.


Really? Did you check with colorimeter? Then maybe I'm used to coller image







in that case it would pretty good but still bottom portion of the screen is a bit cooler. But still better than asus with that mysterious pressure point.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> All I have is my Iphone 4 (non S) to take a picture with. It takes crappy pictures in the dark, but I will try later. Don't expect a Pablo Picaso picture lol


Iphone is great to reveal all potential bleed spots so go ahead but make sure to step back at least 3 meters from the monitor. I'm very courious at this as well.

Btw, this can't be compared to TN at all. Once this thing calibrated properly it has outstanding image.


----------



## zerocool23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Really? Did you check with colorimeter? Then maybe I'm used to coller image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in that case it would pretty good but still bottom portion of the screen is a bit cooler. But still better than asus with that mysterious pressure point.


Yeah, go back to page 157 and you will see my post.

Also, I posted the wrong number its 6458K not 6485K. So it is EVER so slighty warmer but still less than 1% deviance from the target of 6500K. I guess combination of 1440p and age my eyes cannot see very well


----------



## Benny89

My XB is coming 28.12 Monday. I got 120 euro disscount from my retailer on it! I am willing now to accept some sort of BLB for this price (if it won't be orange!) but still no dead pixels or dust. So I hope It will be keeper finally


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My XB is coming 28.12 Monday. I got 120 euro disscount from my retailer on it! I am willing now to accept some sort of BLB for this price (if it won't be orange!) but still no dead pixels or dust. So I hope It will be keeper finally


Welcome back to the club haha mine from Vega is coming tomorrow. I wouldn't accept BLB, but I'd accept a bit more glow than normal for sure. I've learned from this process that even my current monitor has a bit of excess glow in the bottom corner, still no BLB though. I definitely wouldn't accept orange glow or BLB, but bits of silver/white glow are within my tolerances.

Hopefully you got a winner finally haha.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My XB is coming 28.12 Monday. I got 120 euro disscount from my retailer on it! I am willing now to accept some sort of BLB for this price (if it won't be orange!) but still no dead pixels or dust. So I hope It will be keeper finally


Hope its a good one. After everything you've been through, you deserve to get a good one in the end


----------



## lester123

sorry for the bad quality of this photo.

This monitor build date is Nov 2015, no dead pixel and very low blb? on the bottom two corner. very happy with it,


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester123*
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the bad quality of this photo.
> 
> This monitor build date is Nov 2015, no dead pixel and very low blb? on the bottom two corner. very happy with it,


First person I've seen with November build. Mine comes Tuesday so hopefully mine is also Nov.


----------



## lester123

here is a picture for reference..


----------



## jwl24

What kind of sweet backgrounds everyone using on this beautiful display? I just set up my settings for the 99/93/97 and wanted to test some photos.


----------



## KJZ87

I just received mine for Christmas. I have it setup and I am now trying to calibrate the colors. Maybe it is just my eyes but trying the colors at R 99, G 93, and B 97 looked awful. All the colors looked too bright and saturated. Brightness is at 15, contrast at 50.

NVM: I was altering the six axis colors, which was a naive mistake of my own.


----------



## austzorro

Ok... so now its time to buy another XB1 to for a dual setup!!!

Might wait to see some more come in stock. Or perhaps I am getting carried away


----------



## dannyk8232

te name="austzorro" url="/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/2230#post_24736131"]Ok... so now its time to buy another XB1 to for a dual setup!!!

Might wait to see some more come in stock. Or perhaps I am getting carried away







[/quote]

Not sure what your setup is, but..........

Carried away??? THE GLORY!!! If you have the means, please, show me the way. I came from a desktop Pentium e5300 (literally replaced with 4790k/980ti/16g last week) with 2gb of ram and integrated graphics...and a laptop with an i7 but still integrated graphics. Civ 5 was/is my goto game and it was pretty solid on the laptop (and now stellar on my new comp). Over the years I've been a PS3/PS4 casual gamer, but now it was time to kick it up a notch. This monitor paired with the new desktop is stellar....now I'm seeing the light regarding what's out there that is cutting edge, because what's the point of making money if you can't enjoy spending it? Now I just need to learn how to use a keyboard/mouse to play games haha (also researching mechanical keyboards and proper gaming mice right now).

What kind of rig you running? I was excited to snag the 980ti because it was an unbelievable deal for the rig I bought, and with Pascal set to release soon, I can always stick with this monitor and run games for at least a couple years. Then I can either grab another 980ti for sli or hold out for Pascal if the tech is really that breathtaking.

Either way, this monitor is glorious and I love it....and if you're considering running 2 of 'em, DO IT!


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> I just received mine for Christmas. I have it setup and I am now trying to calibrate the colors. Maybe it is just my eyes but trying the colors at R 99, G 93, and B 97 looked awful. All the colors looked too bright and saturated. Brightness is at 15, contrast at 50.
> 
> NVM: I was altering the six axis colors, which was a naive mistake of my own.


You need the icc profile to make it look good, otherwise it look washed up.


----------



## karkee

Is it worth to get this monitor? I have been trying to read all problems with it, especially uniformity and yellow Whites I would hate.

Going to use monitor also for alot of photoshop, webdesign and some gaming / movies.

So I am thinking about either getting this or a LG widescreen.


----------



## Jesper C

A couple of days ago, I got my XB271HU. I am a previous owner of two PG279Q, so I was very exited to see how this new Acer measured up.

Overall I'm pretty happy with the monitor. I want to quickly summarize what I experienced with the Acer, but also compare it to the best of my two returned PG's:

Great performance with dark content. The only BLB I notice is from right above the Predator logo. I only see this I use the monitor in complete darkness. I always have some weak ambient lightning in the room, so this is really a non-issue. The glow in the lower left and right corners seems less than than the PG. Both XB and PG has silver/white glow and no signs of orange/yellow.

Haven't found any dead pixels or stuck dust+dirt. Same as with the best PG.

Monitor build quality seems great. Not a fan of the stand design, but it feels solid. Predator logo looks pretty bad, but it's a non-issue for me. Overall, it feels sturdier than the PG.

To my eyes, brightness uniformity seems pretty good. I can see some brightness problems in the left and right edges of the screen, but compared to my PG, where the whole upper third of the screen was much darker on white/light colors, the XB's brightness problems seems pretty small to me. When scrolling on the PG, I could see exactly where the content started to get dark. This was annoying and the main reason for me returning it. The XB does not have this problem. Also, the PG had this dark smudge "ring" in the middle of the screen. Looked like some kind of pressure mark. Not a huge problem , but still annoying. The XB does not have any dark smudges at all.

Color uniformity is not perfect. To my eyes, it's not a big deal, but the low-end camera on my wife's Note 3 seems to capture exagerate the issue. All the 3 AUO panels I have owned have showed some uniformity issues. This have been easy to see, when loading up Metacritic.com. When comparing the left and the right side of the background pattern it can easily be seen.
The color uniformity issues are not seen during gaming. And on my XB I have stopped noticing them during browsing.
On a completely white background, the XB beats the PG easily. On the PG, a completely white screen would start to turn brown /yellow'ish, in the upper left part, after the monitor had been on for maybe an hour or so. Have not noticed this issue on XB.

Motion clarity and input lag seems to pretty much the same on XB and PG. Though, when playing the new Unreal Tournament, the XB does seems to have slighty less blurring at 140hz + GSYNC. When moving the mouse around fast, the edges on the weapon models look sharper on the XB.

I have attached two pictures of uniformity. I'm sorry for the cardboard sticker, but the in the case of me deciding to return it (will only happen if it starts to develop BLB spots), I want to keep them on for a few days more.  Be aware that my eyes does not see the uniformity issues the same way the camera does. It looks *MUCH* worse through the lens of the Note 3 used.





Notice how the edges of the screen darkens. It's noticable on very bright colors, but nowhere else.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesper C*
> 
> A couple of days ago, I got my XB271HU. I am a previous owner of two PG279Q, so I was very exited to see how this new Acer measured up.
> 
> Overall I'm pretty happy with the monitor. I want to quickly summarize what I experienced with the Acer, but also compare it to the best of my two returned PG's:
> 
> Great performance with dark content. The only BLB I notice is from right above the Predator logo.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jesper C*
> 
> Motion clarity and input lag seems to pretty much the same on XB and PG. Though, when playing the new Unreal Tournament, the XB does seems to have slighty less blurring at 140hz + GSYNC. When moving the mouse around fast, the edges on the weapon models look sharper on the XB.
> .
Click to expand...

Someone i dont remember name said there is a screw right under this spot under the monitor and that if you loosen or tighten it can fix that bleed spot.

Funny you said this about UT i was thinking the same thing when i had the PG279. The sharper edges when moving around has to do with the way Acer overdrive is compared to Asus version. Hard to explain but I liked the Acer OD better.


----------



## dannyk8232

So what's the way everybody is running this thing? G-sync on, v-sync off, ulmb off, and overclock to 144 is how mine is right now. Should I make changes?


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> So what's the way everybody is running this thing? G-sync on, v-sync off, ulmb off, and overclock to 144 is how mine is right now. Should I make changes?


Overclock it to 165hz.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> Overclock it to 165hz.


Do I do that in the monitor's OSD? Turn OD on to extreme?


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> So what's the way everybody is running this thing? G-sync on, v-sync off, ulmb off, and overclock to 144 is how mine is right now. Should I make changes?


By default nvidia turn vsync on globally with gsync. I turn off v sync and cap my frames within the game or msi AB. Vsync adds in lag even with gsync at lower frames.
My eyes are very sensitive when my frames drop under 90fps it feels smooth and looks clearer with just gsync apposed to both enabled.


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Do I do that in the monitor's OSD? Turn OD on to extreme?


No you let OD to normal. Go on the settings and you gonna see overclock. Click on enable and up the max refresh to 165. Apply and the monitor gonna reboot.


----------



## C3321J6

edit


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> By default nvidia turn vsync on globally with gsync. I turn off v sync and cap my frames within the game or msi AB. Vsync adds in lag even with gsync at lower frames.
> My eyes are very sensitive when my frames drop under 90fps it feels smooth and looks clearer with just gsync apposed to both enabled.


Vsync gonna add lag if it hit the max refresh. I also keep it off and use frame limiter so i still have the g-sync.


----------



## dannyk8232

Ok thanks for all the info. Much appreciated.

I have just a stock 980ti, so I shouldn't dl anything like msi AB right? I can't find a way with win 10 and nvidia to see how my gpu/cpu temps are


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Ok thanks for all the info. Much appreciated.
> 
> I have just a stock 980ti, so I shouldn't dl anything like msi AB right? I can't find a way with win 10 and nvidia to see how my gpu/cpu temps are


Yea download MSI AB and you gonna see everything you need for your gpu. Before overclocking go on youtube or 980i thread on this forum to see how to overclock. Don't worry it's pretty easy when you know what to do. It just takes some patience. Don't forget to do a custom fan settings when you overclock because the default one is really bad.

Download core temp for cpu.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> Yea download MSI AB and you gonna see everything you need for your gpu. Before overclocking go on youtube or 980i thread on this forum to see how to overclock. Don't worry it's pretty easy when you know what to do. It just takes some patience. Don't forget to do a custom fan settings when you overclock because the default one is really bad.
> 
> Download core temp for cpu.


Ok so I set the monitor to 165, as well as nvidia control panel.

It's definitely ok to run MSI AB even if I just have a vanilla nvidia 980ti? Not sure I even want to mess with overclocking the gpu or cpu yet. But I would like to be able to see how hot they are running.

Thanks again!


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Ok so I set the monitor to 165, as well as nvidia control panel.
> 
> It's definitely ok to run MSI AB even if I just have a vanilla nvidia 980ti? Not sure I even want to mess with overclocking the gpu or cpu yet. But I would like to be able to see how hot they are running.
> 
> Thanks again!


Yea it's fine. Your card is gonna be hotter but that's why you need to set up a custom fan profile in AB when you overclock. You can easily get 10-15+fps in game. I know it can be a bit scary at first but there's so many guides out there so you shouldn't be too worry about that.


----------



## C3321J6

yea and with nvidia voltage limit not going to damage anything.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Ok so I set the monitor to 165, as well as nvidia control panel.
> 
> It's definitely ok to run MSI AB even if I just have a vanilla nvidia 980ti? Not sure I even want to mess with overclocking the gpu or cpu yet. But I would like to be able to see how hot they are running.
> 
> Thanks again!


Overclocking video cards is relatively simple when you do feel like doing it. There are a lot of guides that explain how to increase values and then you just run some tests to check for artifacts. If you just want to monitor temps you can use GPU-Z.


----------



## dannyk8232

You guys are awesome!

Ok, off-topic quick question - brand new computer, cloned hdd to ssd, installed ssd where hdd was, boots great. all good. then installed hdd in the next slot below the ssd and plugged into sata (the power plug that is present for the ssd above isn't there in the 2 slots below) and disk management and bios show no signs of the hdd even being there. no biggie since the ssd works great. but was planning to use the hdd for storage...i've been googling for hours and I can't seem to find out why it won't recognize the hdd. I'm assuming the (smaller) power cable connects to the main drive slot and the 2 slots below only need the sata connection.

Thoughts/advice appreciated, but again, not earth-shattering as the ssd boots in about 10 seconds and it's amazing.

Sorry for a few newb questions over the last few posts but this is helping me learn a ton very quickly!


----------



## C3321J6

try another port might have more than one sata controller. Its prob just some setting in BIOS go over sata settings


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> try another port might have more than one sata controller. Its prob just some setting in BIOS go over sata settings


That's where my (lack of) experience falls short. In bios, the HDD doesn't show up in boot order. Not sure where else to look because part of me is worried I'll make a mistake in settings and gimp everything. I think for now I'll bask in the glory of the new rig with this sick monitor. I haven't tried an ICC profile yet because it looks so good to me already by just adjusting brightness and rgb...


----------



## Jesper C

I just found out, that some backlight bleeding have have emerged in the bottom left corner. **** this ****. I don't notice it with my lights on, but it's still pretty worrying.


----------



## C3321J6

What MB do you have? You shouldn't have to change anything but if it was fine before it still should be.

Is the HDD getting power?


----------



## haticK

Just got a nice email from UPS. Mine comes Monday now


----------



## dannyk8232

That
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> What MB do you have? You shouldn't have to change anything but if it was fine before it still should be.
> 
> Is the HDD getting power?


That's what I think the issue is. When I removed the hdd and replaced with the ssd there is a data cable as well as a skinny power lead. The only wires running to the two empty drive bays below are sata cables without the thinner power hookup. Looking in the case I can't find any more power leads for the additional two slots.

Maybe I need to toggle the settings in bios or windows to send power to those additional drive bays?


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Just got a nice email from UPS. Mine comes Monday now


Awesome!


----------



## dannyk8232

So I think I got sata and power cables reversed, and my rig has power leads for additional hard drives, but I need to get a sata cable.

I'm new here


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> So I think I got sata and power cables reversed, and my rig has power leads for additional hard drives, but I need to get a sata cable.
> 
> I'm new here


Makes sense.
Drive needs both to work!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester123*
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the bad quality of this photo.
> 
> This monitor build date is Nov 2015, no dead pixel and very low blb? on the bottom two corner. very happy with it,


Nice! Can you make a photo in dark from at least 3 meters ? Also take a white background shoot please. Isn't there bleed bottom left corners ?


----------



## evofreak

Update on my 2 days old XB271HU. The more i play in dark scene, im starting to notice this orange glow in the lower right of the screen :-(


----------



## dannyk8232

Benny, I hope yours is a perfect panel. You deserve it, man!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Benny, I hope yours is a perfect panel. You deserve it, man!


Thanks mate







. We will see on Monday!


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evofreak*
> 
> 
> 
> Update on my 2 days old XB271HU. The more i play in dark scene, im starting to notice this orange glow in the lower right of the screen :-(


It helped mine (I think) when I turned off the crazy bright blue led


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> It helped mine (I think) when I turned off the crazy bright blue led


Speaking of that, I think it's funny they chose a blue LED when the monitor is red/black. Not that I mind though, my computer is red/blue themed.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Speaking of that, I think it's funny they chose a blue LED when the monitor is red/black. Not that I mind though, my computer is red/blue themed.


I know, right?


----------



## Teiji

Oh man, after using my 2nd XB for a week, BLB is now non-existent. There used to be very, very minor BLB (when I first got it) at the bottom-mid and bottom-right. Now, they seem to "disappear." And I didn't unscrew or do anything. I'm in Heaven!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Oh man, after using my 2nd XB for a week, BLB is now non-existent. There used to be very, very minor BLB (when I first got it) at the bottom-mid and bottom-right. Now, they seem to "disappear." And I didn't unscrew or do anything. I'm in Heaven!


Yeah it can go both ways. Another small lottery inside bigger one


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> It helped mine (I think) when I turned off the crazy bright blue led


You know what i think it helped mine a bit too. I didn't even know you could do that. Thanks


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Oh man, after using my 2nd XB for a week, BLB is now non-existent. There used to be very, very minor BLB (when I first got it) at the bottom-mid and bottom-right. Now, they seem to "disappear." And I didn't unscrew or do anything. I'm in Heaven!


then blb is going away after some day?or is a lottery too?


----------



## lester123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Nice! Can you make a photo in dark from at least 3 meters ? Also take a white background shoot please. Isn't there bleed bottom left corners ?


yeah bottom two conners, very low blb though.





here you go

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> It helped mine (I think) when I turned off the crazy bright blue led


how do you turn off the blue led?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> then blb is going away after some day?or is a lottery too?


I checked BLB only twice. Once was when I first got the monitor, and BLB was very minimal. Then today, I was bored and was watching a movie, so I decided to check it again after the movie, and no BLB at all! Both were tested at total darkness at 25 and 50 brightness. Sadly, my S6 Edge's camera doesn't do it justice, or I would post some pics.

Now that I think about it. The first time I tested it, I just got it out of the box and maybe didn't give it time to warm up. Maybe.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester123*
> 
> how do you turn off the blue led?


In OSD settings, 4th icon down (looks like a wrench icon) -> Power LED.


----------



## KJZ87

I am still having issues with calibrating my monitor, even after using zerocool's profile. Compared to my old 24 LG ips monitor, the colors are not as rich/colorful while on low brightness.


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> I am still having issues with calibrating my monitor, even after using zerocool's profile. Compared to my old 24 LG ips monitor, the colors are not as rich/colorful while on low brightness.


I'm also using this profile and i have BGain at 100 instead of 97 and Brightness to 70. The white is way more clear and way less yellowish. Also remember that every monitors are different so try to use another profile. Try some profiles from XB270HU or the PG279Q thread and i'm sure you gonna find one that you like.


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> I'm also using this profile and i have BGain at 100 instead of 97 and Brightness to 70. The white is way more clear and way less yellowish. Also remember that every monitors are different so try to use another profile. Try some profiles from XB270HU or the PG279Q thread and i'm sure you gonna find one that you like.


70 brightness? Damn that would blind me... I have it down the 20s.

I think the contrast level needs adjusting. The grays and greens look "sickly" on my screen.


----------



## lester123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> In OSD settings, 4th icon down (looks like a wrench icon) -> Power LED.


thanks alot, it is abit annoying because its too bright, lol


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> 70 brightness? Damn that would blind me... I have it down the 20s.
> 
> I think the contrast level needs adjusting. The grays and greens look "sickly" on my screen.


Wow i find 70 the lowest i can go because if i go lower it's too dark lol.


----------



## zerocool23

Here's the pictures you were asking for. Sorry my Iphone 4 (non S) camera really sucks bad at taking pictures in the dark. Like I had said before there is very minimal BLB in the bottom left corner... otherwise everything else is perfect. I wish I knew how to take it apart and fix it. Depending on what angle you look at the lower left corner it changes from silverish to a very slight orange.

Its completely un-noticeable in games and the only time I have noticed it is during The Hobbit Blu-Ray I put in my blu-ray drive just to see what it looks like on the XB271HU. Other than that I never notice its even there at all. I use my PS4 hooked to my T.V. to watch blu-rays anyways so its not that big of a deal.


----------



## austzorro

Updated - after 7 days of use. BLB has gone. Only had a tiny amount on the left.

Using an ICC provided on the forum plus 50 brightness. R: 92, G: 93, B: 100


Black screen. The white you see in the middle is actually a reflection of my body/shirt. I will do the same one but at night if I am at home.


----------



## KJZ87

Did some more adjustments: my screen looks fine for regular use. Very similar to my old monitor.

For my games, it looks horrid. The colors look "worn out" and lacks darkness during nighttime. I am not sure why the colors are awful in-game but fine for internet use.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> Did some more adjustments: my screen looks fine for regular use. Very similar to my old monitor.
> 
> For my games, it looks horrid. The colors look "worn out" and lacks darkness during nighttime. I am not sure why the colors are awful in-game but fine for internet use.


NVIDIA Control Panel > Change Resolution > (scroll down, bottom right) Output dynamic range. Make sure it's set to "Full," not "Limited."

If it is already set to "Full," I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Here's the pictures you were asking for. Sorry my Iphone 4 (non S) camera really sucks bad at taking pictures in the dark. Like I had said before there is very minimal BLB in the bottom left corner... otherwise everything else is perfect. I wish I knew how to take it apart and fix it. Depending on what angle you look at the lower left corner it changes from silverish to a very slight orange.
> 
> Its completely un-noticeable in games and the only time I have noticed it is during The Hobbit Blu-Ray I put in my blu-ray drive just to see what it looks like on the XB271HU. Other than that I never notice its even there at all. I use my PS4 hooked to my T.V. to watch blu-rays anyways so its not that big of a deal.


Uh, that's best I've seen hands down. Almost difficult to believe how little BLB there is. I don't approve of this "lottery" nonsense in general (either it works or is broken in my opinion), but if there is one, you certainly won it









What was the manufacturing date on your panel?


----------



## Mercureal

Got my XB from Vega today I think this is pretty much as close to perfect as I could ever expect. The picture is actually still a bit overexposed even after tweaking with my phone camera settings. You can barely see the bottom right glow in person and you don't really see it unless you're looking for it. Uniformity is on point and there is zero BLB. I'm extremely pleased with everything about this monitor, the build quality is actually quite excellent. The stand is a bit bulky for my liking, but I might pick up a monitor arm or something.


----------



## lester123

Compared to my dell u2715h, the color is indeed abit washed out.




left is acer xb271hu, right is dell u2715h


----------



## lester123

*double posted* sorry


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester123*
> 
> Compared to my dell u2715h, the color is indeed abit washed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left is acer xb271hu, right is dell u2715h


Is this after calibration?


----------



## nan1nani

here is mine - pretty bad BLB - i will give it a week and if it does not improve will request a replace from amazon.
im using the profile and setting from page 157. brightness at 45, contrast 50.


----------



## lester123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Is this after calibration?


did not do any calibration, i just set to cool mode. might need to buy a calibration tools.


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester123*
> 
> did not do any calibration, i just set to cool mode. might need to buy a calibration tools.


Without calibration the colors looks like ****. Get a nice icc profile with user change and it's gonna be 100% way better.


----------



## zerocool23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Uh, that's best I've seen hands down. Almost difficult to believe how little BLB there is. I don't approve of this "lottery" nonsense in general (either it works or is broken in my opinion), but if there is one, you certainly won it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the manufacturing date on your panel?


October


----------



## nefrusy

Hello, I bought the XB271HU on Amazon (US) from their 12/22 batch, got an October model. I've been playing around with the settings on it the last couple of days, using my ColorMunki Display and some profiling software to see what each setting does. From what I can tell, sRGB mode is useless... it just locks the color temp and brightness to something that's nowhere near any standard. I also tried the different eColor Management profiles built in, but they are just presets of brightness and contrast from what I can tell. If you select any of the presets and make changes to anything, it will automatically kick you back to "User" profile.

Long story short, just leave sRGB mode off and leave it in User mode for the presets.

I set the brightness to 30 and left the contrast at 50. After adjusting the RGB levels (next paragraph) that left the monitor with 129.5 cd/m2 white and 0.118 cd/m2 black, for a contrast ratio of 1097... not bad after knocking down the RGB levels slightly!

For the color temp, I manually set the RGB levels to 97-93-100, which gave me very close to 6500K temps through all grayscales.

I left the gamma set to 2.2 (other option is 1.8 for Macs?). On this setting, the gamma moves a little from 2.0 to 2.3 on the dark and light ends respectively... but for the most part it's pretty close to the correct 2.2 curve.

The panel does display the full sRGB spectrum, plus a little more saturation in red and green... so colors may not be perfect for photo editing unless you create an ICC profile. For gaming, the colors are nice and have a bit of extra pop, but nothing like the overexposed look that a wide gamut monitor gives off.

Ok, so to recap:
Brightness: 30
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 2.2
Colour Temp: User (97-93-100)
sRGB Mode: Off

YMMV with these settings, but it calibrated my panel very well (at least according to ColorMunki & HCFR).

I think I lucked out with the panel lottery, mine has no dead/stuck pixels, and no BLB from what I can tell. However, it's still not a perfect panel... as others have noted, these panels have a hypersensitive IPS glow that can be seen from straight on at a comfortable distance. In my case, the glow appears slightly golden.

Close:


Far:


(Hopefully those come through well, I took with DSLR and tried to get good representation from about 3 ft and 8 ft... in the close one you can see a golden glow especially on the upper right and lower right corners, but in the far one you don't really see any special glow)


----------



## dannyk8232

All I know is The Witcher 3 looks absolutely amazing on this thing


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> NVIDIA Control Panel > Change Resolution > (scroll down, bottom right) Output dynamic range. Make sure it's set to "Full," not "Limited."
> 
> If it is already set to "Full," I'm not sure what's going on.


It is set to full. That is not it.

What is the contrast ratio of the xb271hu?


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Hello, I bought the XB271HU on Amazon (US) from their 12/22 batch, got an October model. I've been playing around with the settings on it the last couple of days, using my ColorMunki Display and some profiling software to see what each setting does. From what I can tell, sRGB mode is useless... it just locks the color temp and brightness to something that's nowhere near any standard. I also tried the different eColor Management profiles built in, but they are just presets of brightness and contrast from what I can tell. If you select any of the presets and make changes to anything, it will automatically kick you back to "User" profile.
> 
> Long story short, just leave sRGB mode off and leave it in User mode for the presets.
> 
> I set the brightness to 30 and left the contrast at 50. After adjusting the RGB levels (next paragraph) that left the monitor with 129.5 cd/m2 white and 0.118 cd/m2 black, for a contrast ratio of 1097... not bad after knocking down the RGB levels slightly!
> 
> For the color temp, I manually set the RGB levels to 97-93-100, which gave me very close to 6500K temps through all grayscales.
> 
> I left the gamma set to 2.2 (other option is 1.8 for Macs?). On this setting, the gamma moves a little from 2.0 to 2.3 on the dark and light ends respectively... but for the most part it's pretty close to the correct 2.2 curve.
> 
> The panel does display the full sRGB spectrum, plus a little more saturation in red and green... so colors may not be perfect for photo editing unless you create an ICC profile. For gaming, the colors are nice and have a bit of extra pop, but nothing like the overexposed look that a wide gamut monitor gives off.
> 
> Ok, so to recap:
> Brightness: 30
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2
> Colour Temp: User (97-93-100)
> sRGB Mode: Off
> 
> YMMV with these settings, but it calibrated my panel very well (at least according to ColorMunki & HCFR).
> 
> I think I lucked out with the panel lottery, mine has no dead/stuck pixels, and no BLB from what I can tell. However, it's still not a perfect panel... as others have noted, these panels have a hypersensitive IPS glow that can be seen from straight on at a comfortable distance. In my case, the glow appears slightly golden.
> 
> Close:
> 
> 
> Far:
> 
> 
> (Hopefully those come through well, I took with DSLR and tried to get good representation from about 3 ft and 8 ft... in the close one you can see a golden glow especially on the upper right and lower right corners, but in the far one you don't really see any special glow)


That looks great to me. Definitely a keeper. Do you have a color profile you could share?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Speaking of that, I think it's funny they chose a blue LED when the monitor is red/black. Not that I mind though, my computer is red/blue themed.


Yeah, but turn it off and problem solved. To be honest, I still can't get why manufacturers use a LED to indicate the monitor is on. Hell, I can see it is on a don't need some stupid LED indicator right ? Especially bright blue icon which burn your eyes even in dim mode







But this is one of the best thing on this monitor - a possibility to turn the led off. Ridiculous isn't it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester123*
> 
> yeah bottom two conners, very low blb though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go
> how do you turn off the blue led?


Thanks but it is still not in darkness







Try to do it in a complete darkness. Also I can see a slight tint at the left 1/4 of the screen. It's there or it's your camera ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> 70 brightness? Damn that would blind me... I have it down the 20s.
> 
> I think the contrast level needs adjusting. The grays and greens look "sickly" on my screen.


This is personal, I like 100% on this monitor (it's not as bright as Asus on 100%), 20% would kill me - I wouldn't see the screen









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Here's the pictures you were asking for. Sorry my Iphone 4 (non S) camera really sucks bad at taking pictures in the dark. Like I had said before there is very minimal BLB in the bottom left corner... otherwise everything else is perfect. I wish I knew how to take it apart and fix it. Depending on what angle you look at the lower left corner it changes from silverish to a very slight orange.
> 
> Its completely un-noticeable in games and the only time I have noticed it is during The Hobbit Blu-Ray I put in my blu-ray drive just to see what it looks like on the XB271HU. Other than that I never notice its even there at all. I use my PS4 hooked to my T.V. to watch blu-rays anyways so its not that big of a deal.


This looks very good! Definitely a keeper. I'm really sad there are so big differences in quality with these monitors. For this money everyone deserve a quality panel without underwent a torture of exchanging panels several times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester123*
> 
> Compared to my dell u2715h, the color is indeed abit washed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left is acer xb271hu, right is dell u2715h


Just increase saturation a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nan1nani*
> 
> here is mine - pretty bad BLB - i will give it a week and if it does not improve will request a replace from amazon.
> im using the profile and setting from page 157. brightness at 45, contrast 50.


Ow, this is really bad. Pretty much the same as mine but I have some clouding also in top left corner. Definitely send it back.


----------



## AndehPandeh

Purchased in Australia from PCCG. October build. Entirely unacceptable.


----------



## alishag

hi guys , i need help i so confuse this monitor ok or no!!? i take some photo Angle.

brightness 30:






brightness 80:


----------



## lester123

didnt know it look so serious, lol. didnt really affect me though.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester123*
> 
> Compared to my dell u2715h, the color is indeed abit washed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left is acer xb271hu, right is dell u2715h


How about comparing monitors at the same angle?


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This is personal, I like 100% on this monitor (it's not as bright as Asus on 100%), 20% would kill me - I wouldn't see the screen


I have it set at 0 and it is not even close to being dark. Either I have a crazy bright monitor or I am a vampire.









Unfortunately I am still having issues with the colors. Brightness levels are fine but a few colors still look bad. If I cannot have colors identical to my old monitor, I might decide to return it.


----------



## lester123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> How about comparing monitors at the same angle?


didnt really make a diifference though,


----------



## PCMSTRACE

ok , unpacked and connected my screen yesterday

will post some pictures later , bit tired now

pro

i love the filter/coating they used compared to my previous dell , very clear no grain
design and thin edge are succes
zero dead pixels
no dust or bugs locked in
overclocks to 165 Hz no problem

con

big BLB spot right bottom corner and smaller one right top corner + a bit orange
maybe its in my mind but video playback (movies/trailers) is absolutely awful even 4K , abnormal and annoying
theres a 'background glow' to everything which gives me abit of headache but could be calibration related
colors are good but not an improvement over my old dell

sum extra info , im using

- reference gtx 970
- win 10 64bit no special icc profile
- high end accell displayport 1.2 cable 3 meters
- monitor set to 165 Hz + brightness 50 , the rest standard/default


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> ok , unpacked and connected my screen yesterday
> 
> will post some pictures later , bit tired now
> 
> pro
> 
> i love the filter/coating they used compared to my previous dell , very clear no grain
> design and thin edge are succes
> zero dead pixels
> no dust or bugs locked in
> overclocks to 165 Hz no problem
> 
> con
> 
> big BLB spot right bottom corner and smaller one right top corner + a bit orange
> maybe its in my mind but video playback (movies/trailers) is absolutely awful even 4K , abnormal and annoying
> theres a 'background glow' to everything which gives me abit of headache but could be calibration related
> colors are good but not an improvement over my old dell


Sorry to hear it







. BLB is always biggest lottery. Why each unit is so different than other- I have no idea! Orange glow/blb is automatic return for me.


----------



## PCMSTRACE

little chance im going to return it , to be honest if i never visited this forum i would be completely oblivious to things like BLB (well i would see its there but consider it normal)

sometimes knowing less is good









ps : bottomline , this screen is way overpriced , should be around 500 euro


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> I have it set at 0 and it is not even close to being dark. Either I have a crazy bright monitor or I am a vampire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I am still having issues with the colors. Brightness levels are fine but a few colors still look bad. If I cannot have colors identical to my old monitor, I might decide to return it.


Hehe, strange how people's senses may differ









For colors, did you play with saturation and 6 axis color settings ? This screen has pretty good image quality once calibrated properly. But overall LG screens are much better quality and this is a tax we pay for 144Hz unfortunately.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> ps : bottomline , this screen is way overpriced , should be around 500 euro


Wholeheartly agree with that. They are overpcied as hell. X34 is even more overpriced. But that is a price for lack of competition...


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> little chance im going to return it , to be honest if i never visited this forum i would be completely oblivious to things like BLB (well i would see its there but consider it normal)
> 
> sometimes knowing less is good


lol that's the same way I feel. I've learned a lot the past week reading this thread but it's almost like I wish I didn't know these things because I'm too impatient to keep returning.


----------



## C3321J6

Well i got another and this time i got bleeding on all 4 corners appose to only 3 that the other 2 271 i received few weeks ago.
Got another one coming tomorrow not holding breath.

Luckily i scored almost perfect 270 it only took 12 tries
I got for 200 cheaper brand new and OC 164 that i will most likely be keeping.

Ill give these decent burn in time to see if get any better but doubtfull they will get as good as my 270


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Well i got another and this time i got bleeding on all 4 corners appose to only 3 that the other 2 271 i received few weeks ago.
> Got another one coming tomorrow not holding breath.
> 
> Luckily i scored almost perfect 270 it only took 12 tries
> I got for 200 cheaper brand new and OC 164 that i will most likely be keeping.
> 
> Ill give these decent burn in time to see if get any better but doubtfull they will get as good as my 270


LOL. only 12x







You really have a big patience. In any case, this is what I'm afraid off, that the next or two will be worse than my current PG. And then I will end at psychiatry









Any chance to take some photos from 3 meters ? I would appreciate uniformity photo as well. Do you have some photos of XB270HU ? Thx.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> LOL. only 12x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really have a big patience. In any case, this is what I'm afraid off, that the next or two will be worse than my current PG. And then I will end at psychiatry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance to take some photos from 3 meters ? I would appreciate uniformity photo as well. Do you have some photos of XB270HU ? Thx.


Didn't you send back that PG? I thought you wrote that you did that.

I agree that there is always a chance next thing may be worse than current one. But for me that is not reason to keep a product I am not satisfied with. That is also not good solution to problem.

12 times is quite a lot but I am close there







. My 7th monitor is arriving tomorrow, I am not that far away


----------



## shellbunner

In stock at Amazon. Just snagged one, so hopefully it's decent.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Didn't you send back that PG? I thought you wrote that you did that.
> 
> I agree that there is always a chance next thing may be worse than current one. But for me that is not reason to keep a product I am not satisfied with. That is also not good solution to problem.
> 
> 12 times is quite a lot but I am close there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My 7th monitor is arriving tomorrow, I am not that far away


Not yet







Will send it back on 4th. Don't have time for it now...

Yes, you right, question is if there is even acceptable product for us in this segment







I hope so but past couple of days I didn't see a good review here which makes me concern. Don't know why at the beginning there were only a good panels reported here... I really hoped for better quality. But, well, maybe I was extremely unlucky with my first sample. Uniformity was not as good as I hoped for and BLB completely unacceptable - you saw the photos.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> LOL. only 12x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really have a big patience. In any case, this is what I'm afraid off, that the next or two will be worse than my current PG. And then I will end at psychiatry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance to take some photos from 3 meters ? I would appreciate uniformity photo as well. Do you have some photos of XB270HU ? Thx.


That was course of year not all at once and when i seen them on sale i figured id try again.
As for pics ill wait till tonight and 270 wont be for while im giving these times to burn in so its sitting on floor.
The 270 really only had bleed on bottom right that i fixed I never had any uniformity issues with any of these monitors just the one 279Q i got.


----------



## molleh

I snagged one of the batch on Amazon just now. I would have been 100% happy with the one I just sent back, but it had a dead pixel in the very center of the display.


----------



## alishag

hi guys , i need help i so confuse this monitor ok or no!!? i take some photo Angle.

brightness 30:






brightness 80:


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> That looks great to me. Definitely a keeper. Do you have a color profile you could share?


 XB271HUD6500UserColors97-93-100.zip 689k .zip file


So the pics I sent look slightly better than it does in person, at least when it got compressed for the forum. But I am pretty sure it has minimal or no BLB, because the glow that I do notice when sitting in front of the monitor goes away if I move my head directly in front of the bottom right corner where it's most noticeable. When I stand a good 8 feet away, I still see a tiny bit in the corners but it's much less pronounced.

When I took cell phone pics of the monitor, it exaggerated the light so it looked similar to what others have posted here (from cell phone cameras). Are people getting BLB issues that are really noticeable even far away from the monitor? To me, it seems like it's IPS glow, even if I can see it from straight on sitting in front of the monitor.

EDIT: I should also mention, I am running mine at 30 brightness, which puts it at 130cd/m2 (120 is considered to be ideal for daily use). With the default brightness of 80, the luminance is a whopping 281cd/m2! So I could see glow & backlight issues being more prevalent at that high of a setting.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alishag*
> 
> hi guys , i need help i so confuse this monitor ok or no!!? i take some photo Angle.
> 
> brightness 30:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brightness 80:


Hard to say from photos as you took them from very close. The glow at right side appears to be orange ? So how it is like in reality ? I recommend to step at least 3 meters from monitor and retake photos at 80% brightness. Also make a picture of pure white background to check uniformity. Also turn off that damn blue diode


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alishag*
> 
> hi guys , i need help i so confuse this monitor ok or no!!? i take some photo Angle.
> 
> brightness 30:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brightness 80:


is that glow orange or silver in person? My pics make mine look orange in the corners, but that is just my cell camera picking up the ips glow and distorting it. Any glow I have is silver. If it was orange, it would be going back.


----------



## C3321J6

here is pic not night yet ******* horrible i wont be taking any pics of one i get tomorrow unless it looks good. If it looks like **** take my word for it.










here is my XB270HU with little no no bleed after i fixed the bottom right corner and this is at 80 brightness


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> here is pic not night yet ******* horrible i wont be taking any pics of one i get tomorrow unless it looks good. If it looks like **** take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my XB270HU with little no no bleed after i fixed the bottom right corner and this is at 80 brightness


How did you fix your XB270HU?


----------



## C3321J6

long strip of paper that i stick between the screen and bezel. I stuck it in all way towards bottom right then i slid towards the left slowly till was little to no bleed.
Once i got to were i wanted i tucked in just enough so i couldn't see the paper but enough to take it out if i had to return or what not.
Wasn't easy results will depend on how much pressure needed and how thick paer you could also try with a think plastic card like gift certificate card.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> How did you fix your XB270HU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> here is pic not night yet ******* horrible i wont be taking any pics of one i get tomorrow unless it looks good. If it looks like **** take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my XB270HU with little no no bleed after i fixed the bottom right corner and this is at 80 brightness


What the hell man? That is terrible BLB there







. And your XB270HU looks just superb. How did you fix BLB there?

I think if I had so good 270HU I would not even consider playing lottery with new XB or PG.

Such amount of BLB is automatic return for me. Very very bad.

You seem to have even worse luck than I have.


----------



## C3321J6

i really question most of the post here that claim little to no bleed. And not that you and I have worst luck this is pretty much what to expect.

I only paid $580 for my 270 imo that's is what these are worth and i can sleep better at night. No doubt the one i get tomorrow will be bad alsoso id expect ill be keeping the 270.

Ill still give this time to burn in maybe get better. If it does ill post more pics but not holding breath.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> i really question most of the post here that claim little to no bleed. And not that you and me have worst luck this is pretty much what to expect.
> I only paid $580 for my 270 imo that's is what these are worth.


I think it comes down to your definition of little to no bleed. I am guessing your definition is different than others, and your tolerance to faults is much different as well. There is no standard for acceptable BLB, only to the user.


----------



## C3321J6

bleed is bleed its distracting having standards on a 800 monitor lol when bleeding get in ay of playing game its going back. Half people here cant even distinguish bleed/glow and taking pics during the day or running at like 24 brightness claiming there panel has little to no bleed.

Ive gone through more than most here with these types of panels to get general idea of what to expect
And even when i post proof they say i have bad luck but its not that. Its people are in such denial when truth of the matter is these panels are garbage when it comes to QC.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> bleed is bleed its distracting having standards on a 800 monitor lol when bleeding get in ay of playing game its going back. Half people here cant even distinguish bleed/glow and taking pics during the day or running at like 24 brightness claiming there panel has little to no bleed.
> 
> Ive gone through more than most here with these types of panels to get general idea of what to expect
> And even when i post proof they say i have bad luck but its not that. Its people are in such denial when truth of the matter is these panels are garbage when it comes to QC.


So, how many XB271HUs have you had?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> So, how many XB271HUs have you had?


I think he had 3, and 4th is coming to him tomorrow. I had 2, 3rd is coming tomorrow also.


----------



## alishag

its more like silver/blue but when change my angle gone then get dark


----------



## alishag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hard to say from photos as you took them from very close. The glow at right side appears to be orange ? So how it is like in reality ? I recommend to step at least 3 meters from monitor and retake photos at 80% brightness. Also make a picture of pure white background to check uniformity. Also turn off that damn blue diode


its more like silver/blue but when change my angle gone then get dark


----------



## alishag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> is that glow orange or silver in person? My pics make mine look orange in the corners, but that is just my cell camera picking up the ips glow and distorting it. Any glow I have is silver. If it was orange, it would be going back.


its more like silver/blue but when change my angle gone then get dark


----------



## Alexraptor

Is it even actually possible on consumer level to even get a monitor that "truly" has "no backlight bleed" of any kind? Even my iPad and iMac with IPS type screens suffer from the exact same type of backlight bleed and uniformity issues in one way or another, when viewed against a completely dark background with high brightness under subdued lighting conditions or darkness.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexraptor*
> 
> Is it even actually possible on consumer level to even get a monitor that "truly" has "no backlight bleed" of any kind? Even my iPad and iMac with IPS type screens suffer from the exact same type of backlight bleed and uniformity issues in one way or another, when viewed against a completely dark background with high brightness under subdued lighting conditions or darkness.


Yes it is. Even if you're speaking only of IPS it's possible. They just need a very good bezel/frame design. I reckon it's possible to make an IPS display with backlighting installed behind the screen instead of around the edges; that would eliminate backlight bleed entirely.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes it is. Even if you're speaking only of IPS it's possible. They just need a very good bezel/frame design. I reckon it's possible to make an IPS display with backlighting installed behind the screen instead of around the edges; that would eliminate backlight bleed entirely.


Are there even such IPS screens on market? I mean with BL behind screen?

Why they don't do it for premium monitors then?? I would even pay 100 euro more if that means no BLB.....


----------



## PCMSTRACE

im not going to return mine , the BLB on my 2011 dell ultrasharp was much worse then on the acer + it was very visible orange

i think i would be quite stupid if i send it back

every time i turn on the screen it gives me that "wow" feeling and in the end thats all that counts


----------



## mikesgt

I wish TFT would conduct their review already... would like a profile and optimal settings.


----------



## dannyk8232

I'm pretty happy with the colors on mine


----------



## mikesgt

What profile did you use? Is it calibrated?


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> What profile did you use? Is it calibrated?


I was going to try an ICC profile from this thread, but after changing the brightness/rgb it looked pretty perfect to my eye. So unless that changes I'll just keep it the way it is


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the colors on mine


looks spectacular, link to wallpaper?


----------



## Alexraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> im not going to return mine , the BLB on my 2011 dell ultrasharp was much worse then on the acer + it was very visible orange
> 
> i think i would be quite stupid if i send it back
> 
> every time i turn on the screen it gives me that "wow" feeling and in the end thats all that counts


I know exactly what you mean, my BLB is not really jarring as much as it is a slight irritation of it just simply being there, but after having gone through all the trouble to finally get a "pixel perfect" monitor, I'm not sure its worth tempting fate again.
Especially since this is my "only" working monitor after my old one broke down.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> looks spectacular, link to wallpaper?


Think it was landscapehdwalls dot com. I literally googled 1440p wallpaper and it's one of the first couple images


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Think it was landscapehdwalls dot com. I literally googled 1440p wallpaper and it's one of the first couple images


thanks found it. I was waiting on someone here who calibrated his screen to post his display picture but he never did. I just wanted to compare the new tn screens to ips and I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> thanks found it. I was waiting on someone here who calibrated his screen to post his display picture but he never did. I just wanted to compare the new tn screens to ips and I am pleasantly surprised.


Yeah mine looks so good I'm not too concerned about calibration at the moment


----------



## haticK

I get mine tomorrow and only way I'll send it back is if it has dead pixels or dust. Other than that I can deal with BLB or glowing as long as it's not crazy bad. It also looks like most of that is only visible with high brightness. I use 50 on my current monitor so I'm hoping it won't even be an issue.


----------



## C3321J6

To add to the horrid bleeding the HDMI port doesn't work so no burn in time its going back


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> To add to the horrid bleeding the HDMI port doesn't work so no burn in time its going back


Sorry to hear it. I know your pain...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> thanks found it. I was waiting on someone here who calibrated his screen to post his display picture but he never did. I just wanted to compare the new tn screens to ips and I am pleasantly surprised.


Well, TN is no competition for IPS. Color reproduction is on whole different level. The only problem is uniformity, bleed, orange glow and dust. Besides this, image is perfect







And with a big amount of luck you may get almost perfect panel








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> I get mine tomorrow and only way I'll send it back is if it has dead pixels or dust. Other than that I can deal with BLB or glowing as long as it's not crazy bad. It also looks like most of that is only visible with high brightness. I use 50 on my current monitor so I'm hoping it won't even be an issue.


That's not truth. BLB is visible also with lower brightness level but of course it is not so prevalent. But you will notice it for sure. The difference is not so big as one could think. The best for test BLB is set brightness as high as possible and all potential BLB spots will reveal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> What the hell man? That is terrible BLB there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And your XB270HU looks just superb. How did you fix BLB there?
> 
> I think if I had so good 270HU I would not even consider playing lottery with new XB or PG.
> 
> Such amount of BLB is automatic return for me. Very very bad.
> 
> You seem to have even worse luck than I have.


Yes, he had just a bad luck - same as I had. But even his XB270 looks good I would return it anyway because that LED diode were burning my eyes every time I've played at night. It's just horrible....


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hehe, strange how people's senses may differ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For colors, did you play with saturation and 6 axis color settings ? This screen has pretty good image quality once calibrated properly. But overall LG screens are much better quality and this is a tax we pay for 144Hz unfortunately.


I did at one point but they have been set to defaults at 50 each. To be honest the reasons I bought this monitor were for 1440p IPS and G-sync. 144 hz is a just a nice bonus.

I do not want to sound like I am whining since this monitor does not show any dead pixels or orange blb that I can detect. I just expected an $800 monitor to have better visuals/color than my $200 1080p monitor for my eyes.

I will give the acer more time because I do WANT to like and keep it. I just hope I will figure out how to get darker/deeper colors and blacks without ruining the brightness.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Is there a way to dynamically change the refresh rate while in game like you can do in the ROG Swift? The colors look fairly good out of the box but don't look quite perfect. What color settings did you guys use for 6-axis color?

Ugh, so the monitor I got has the same problem as the pg279q that I recently returned, where the whites aren't completely uniform. The upper half of the screen is yellow again! Anyone else have this problem? Is there a fix for this? I really don't want to go through the hassle of returning yet another monitor.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Is there a way to dynamically change the refresh rate while in game like you can do in the ROG Swift? The colors look fairly good out of the box but don't look quite perfect. What color settings did you guys use for 6-axis color?
> 
> Ugh, so the monitor I got has the same problem as the pg279q that I recently returned, where the whites aren't completely uniform. The upper half of the screen is yellow again! Anyone else have this problem? Is there a fix for this? I really don't want to go through the hassle of returning yet another monitor.


that sucks man. That actually seems to be rare for the XB... At least the monitors I saw posted here. Highly doubt there is a fix, I would say send it back if it is bad. Can you post a pic of the white uniformity?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> looks spectacular, link to wallpaper?


I still prefer the lion wallpaper


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I still prefer the lion wallpaper


Nice







now he can set his background to a picture of your desktop with the background.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> that sucks man. That actually seems to be rare for the XB... At least the monitors I saw posted here. Highly doubt there is a fix, I would say send it back if it is bad. Can you post a pic of the white uniformity?


Here you go. Hmm, looking at this pic, it seems like the left portion of the screen is slightly off.

whiteuniformity2.jpg 28k .jpg file


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> bleed is bleed its distracting having standards on a 800 monitor lol when bleeding get in ay of playing game its going back. Half people here cant even distinguish bleed/glow and taking pics during the day or running at like 24 brightness claiming there panel has little to no bleed.
> 
> Ive gone through more than most here with these types of panels to get general idea of what to expect
> And even when i post proof they say i have bad luck but its not that. Its people are in such denial when truth of the matter is these panels are garbage when it comes to QC.


When I have mine set to 30 brightness (130cd/m2, which is plenty bright for me except during peak sunlight ~4PM), I find that I can't really notice the BLB, however the IPS glow is noticeable in the corners even from a normal viewing distance. The reason I say glow is because it dissipates when I move my head directly in front of a corner.

For fun, I tried setting my brightness to 100, to see if BLB is a problem. And yes, it does become visible, and won't go away at certain angles. I took a pic with my iPhone from across the room, and it's not exactly as I see it (pic is blueish but it's actually silver/golden to my eye)... but at least it's a pretty good representation of the difference in brightness and the locations.



Now that I have seen the BLB pattern, I am able to pick it out at the 30 brightness setting, however I really have to hunt for it, and it's only after my eyes have adjusted to the light level of the panel. Like I said before, the IPS glow is much brighter than the BLB at this setting, which is annoying since I can see it even at a normal distance (about 3 feet).

I'm wondering if people have their brightness turned WAY up during normal use, which contributes to excessive BLB? (edit Or if people are noticing the corner IPS glow while sitting in front of the monitor, like I do?


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, he had just a bad luck - same as I had. But even his XB270 looks good I would return it anyway because that LED diode were burning my eyes every time I've played at night. It's just horrible....


And i paid $220 less for essentially the same monitor the LED brightness is a very easy fix


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexraptor*
> 
> Is it even actually possible on consumer level to even get a monitor that "truly" has "no backlight bleed" of any kind? Even my iPad and iMac with IPS type screens suffer from the exact same type of backlight bleed and uniformity issues in one way or another, when viewed against a completely dark background with high brightness under subdued lighting conditions or darkness.


I have had an LG TN, then 3 Dell Ultrasharp IPS since 2006, none of them needed lottery, absolutely perfect 0% BLB first try. The S2716DG I tried was also good with the first try with calibrated brightness. But the gamma sucked, night looked like day on games. I don't want to enter the 271HU lottery with 20 tries before a good one MAYBE, so I guess I'm stuck with U2312HM till OLED. I can't stand BLB at all.


----------



## DokoBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I have had an LG TN, then 3 Dell Ultrasharp IPS since 2006, none of them needed lottery, absolutely perfect 0% BLB first try. The S2716DG I tried was also good with the first try with calibrated brightness. But the gamma sucked, night looked like day on games. I don't want to enter the 271HU lottery with 20 tries before a good one MAYBE, so I guess I'm stuck with U2312HM till OLED. I can't stand BLB at all.


Same boat man.. My Dell U2711 is perfect with no BLB and perfect white uniformity.... I can't make myself buy the ACER monitor at this time. I really want G-SYnc with my 980 Ti but im going to have to pass....


----------



## x3sphere

If you have a monitor with no BLB then you are insanely lucky. I've owned various Dell Ultrasharp, LG, and Samsung monitors over the years and all had BLB - not as bad as some of these monitors but it was there.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> And i paid $220 less for essentially the same monitor the LED brightness is a very easy fix


Yes, but I'm not fan of scotch tape solution so I would disconnect that diode physically







Also does it have 6 axis color settings ? I didn't have it on my XB270HU and that's essential for me as well. Btw, do you have the one with new FW ? How is the uniformity on that panel, can you make a photo of white background?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I have had an LG TN, then 3 Dell Ultrasharp IPS since 2006, none of them needed lottery, absolutely perfect 0% BLB first try. The S2716DG I tried was also good with the first try with calibrated brightness. But the gamma sucked, night looked like day on games. I don't want to enter the 271HU lottery with 20 tries before a good one MAYBE, so I guess I'm stuck with U2312HM till OLED. I can't stand BLB at all.


Yes, I also had an LG IPS235 and it had 0 bleed. Only standard silver IPS glow in right bottom corner. Also uniformity was miles ahead before this AUO panels. When I was buying one of these panel I had no idea this could be a problem in nowadays IPS screens







I don't know if it is really a tax for having a fast panel or just a lack of competition so they can produce panels like this shamelessly.


----------



## Piospi

Hello.

My first Acer:



This is not acceptable for me







Tomorrow I get another XB271HU.

I have to say that monitor is great for gaming









He also noticed one problem when I start the games as here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXg19v3krQE

:/


----------



## Jesper C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> My first Acer:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not acceptable for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I get another XB271HU.
> 
> I have to say that monitor is great for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also noticed one problem when I start the games as here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXg19v3krQE
> 
> :/


I think you should use it for a couple of days before you decide. Maybe it's because your camera doesn't capture enough light, but that picture does not look bad at all. If you think you can get one without any BLB, then you're probably in for a huge disappointment. Do you play games in a dark room? If yes, then turn on some lights. Doesn't have to be a lot of light. It will make the blacks look deeper and also hide the worst BLB and glow.


----------



## lester123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> My first Acer:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not acceptable for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I get another XB271HU.
> 
> I have to say that monitor is great for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also noticed one problem when I start the games as here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXg19v3krQE
> 
> :/


Happen to me as well when i open games like csgo. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> My first Acer:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not acceptable for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I get another XB271HU.
> 
> I have to say that monitor is great for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also noticed one problem when I start the games as here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXg19v3krQE
> 
> :/


That flickering is what happens when you load a game with gsync on. It only flickers when the game is launching. Therefore not really a problem.


----------



## lester123

Only happened to me on csgo and dota2, other games is fine


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester123*
> 
> Only happened to me on csgo and dota2, other games is fine


Perhaps its the monitor and game settings trying to configure itself to the right hertz of the monitor?


----------



## Benny89

I got mine. No dead pixels or dust. There is still day here, so I could only check BLB under big blanket







- seems like it can be moderate. We will see at evening.

However there is one thing that bothers me. A small spot of light near top edge (about inch from top frame). It looks like little BLB spot. Never seen anything like that. It is only visible on full black background. I tried to clean it up, thinking it maybe something on screen but didn't help. I don't think it can bother me much but I wonder what is this. Can monitor have BLB outside of edges where backlight is?? Spot is surrounded by blackness and look like little BLB. But that is impossible, right?

There is no visible physical damage there- no scratch or anything. I wonder what is it?

Can't capture it on camera. Maybe at full night.

Any ideas?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I got mine. No dead pixels or dust. There is still day here, so I could only check BLB under big blanket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - seems like it can be moderate. We will see at evening.
> 
> However there is one thing that bothers me. A small spot of light near top edge (about inch from top frame). It looks like little BLB spot. Never seen anything like that. It is only visible on full black background. I tried to clean it up, thinking it maybe something on screen but didn't help. I don't think it can bother me much but I wonder what is this. Can monitor have BLB outside of edges where backlight is?? Spot is surrounded by blackness and look like little BLB. But that is impossible, right?
> 
> There is no visible physical damage there- no scratch or anything. I wonder what is it?
> 
> Can't capture it on camera. Maybe at full night.
> 
> Any ideas?


Well don't know but more extensive bleed you would see even during a day. Mine was so bad it was visible... These monitors needs some time to burn in so give him a little bit time if you have minor bleed. And take photos in evening. Btw, how is the glow ?


----------



## lester123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> Perhaps its the monitor and game settings trying to configure itself to the right hertz of the monitor?


yeah i think so. seems to be gone now, lol. purchased a colorimeter. gonna try and calibrate it


----------



## Teiji

In stock on Amazon if anyone still hasn't gotten one: http://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-XB271HU-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B0173PEX20/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Benny89

Ok, so night has come. This are photos.

Overall BLB at 40 brightness. It doesn't relly bother me that much, I got use to BLB at this point, knowing it is impossible to get one without.



However this bothers me since I have no idea what this thing is. It looks like BLB stain/dot in the middle of top screen. You can see it here. I have idea what is this. It is not physical damage on surface, it is invisible totally on anything than solid black and even in black you have to focus to see it. However it bothers me since I never seen this. And I had 7 AUO panels already...



Any ideas what is this stain?

Also- no dead pixels or dust. Just this BLB stain.....

*EDIT*: ehhhh.....this stain bothers me in dark scenes. It like dust on white backgrounds, but now it is light dust on black backgrounds. I have no idea what this crap is. I already thought I knew about every defects those screens have: bum! new defect on your 7th monitor.

And I already made up my mind to accept BLB. Especially after 120 euro disscount.

I will play with it to 4.01.2015 and see if this stain will dissapear. If not I am going to return it for replacement.

Like seriously....two months and new defect with AUOs? FFS.....


----------



## KickAssCop

Wow the iPhone camera really makes the monitor look like crap.

Here is my phone pic.

image.jpeg 1469k .jpeg file


image.jpeg 1482k .jpeg file


And this is what it actually looks like lol. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khj48SMuqTc


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Wow the iPhone camera really makes the monitor look like crap.
> 
> Here is my phone pic.
> 
> image.jpeg 1469k .jpeg file
> 
> 
> image.jpeg 1482k .jpeg file
> 
> 
> And this is what it actually looks like lol. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khj48SMuqTc


Take a video of a black screen and then take a screenshot of the video.. that's more accurate.


----------



## KickAssCop

Already posted that







. Was trying to help people who maybe freaking out about BLB when actually they maybe getting some IPS glow. For me personally, the glow has reduced over time. Whether it is placebo or not doesn't matter. I love this monitor. When I loaded up on iPhone and saw that picture, I was like... dafuq!


----------



## Ryzone

Lots coming in stock over at amazon. Currently 13 left and more on the way.


----------



## thrgk

is there any good ICC profiles and OSD settings that I can use for my monitor? I am not even sure where to start. I have Zerocool's ICC profile, but I am not sure of the settings, the ones I thought were his used 95+ RGB and make my screen BRIGHT even with brightness at 28 and contrast 50


----------



## alishag

guys please can you help me? i dont know really this monitor is ok or not!!

Brightness 30:


Brightness 80:


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alishag*
> 
> guys please can you help me? i dont know really this monitor is ok or not!!
> 
> Brightness 30:
> 
> 
> Brightness 80:


From those pictures I would say it looks OK. What is manufacture date of yours?

I would be better for you to take a camera shot from distance in full darkness with black background.

Move away 3 meters from monitor and then take a picture.

Cheers.


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> is there any good ICC profiles and OSD settings that I can use for my monitor? I am not even sure where to start. I have Zerocool's ICC profile, but I am not sure of the settings, the ones I thought were his used 95+ RGB and make my screen BRIGHT even with brightness at 28 and contrast 50


Me too. My monitor is very bright and has bad contrast. Darker screen is what I am looking for.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alishag*
> 
> guys please can you help me? i dont know really this monitor is ok or not!!
> 
> Brightness 30:
> 
> 
> Brightness 80:


Looks great to me!


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, so night has come. This are photos.
> 
> Overall BLB at 40 brightness. It doesn't relly bother me that much, I got use to BLB at this point, knowing it is impossible to get one without.
> 
> 
> 
> However this bothers me since I have no idea what this thing is. It looks like BLB stain/dot in the middle of top screen. You can see it here. I have idea what is this. It is not physical damage on surface, it is invisible totally on anything than solid black and even in black you have to focus to see it. However it bothers me since I never seen this. And I had 7 AUO panels already...
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas what is this stain?
> 
> Also- no dead pixels or dust. Just this BLB stain.....
> 
> *EDIT*: ehhhh.....this stain bothers me in dark scenes. It like dust on white backgrounds, but now it is light dust on black backgrounds. I have no idea what this crap is. I already thought I knew about every defects those screens have: bum! new defect on your 7th monitor.
> 
> And I already made up my mind to accept BLB. Especially after 120 euro disscount.
> 
> I will play with it to 4.01.2015 and see if this stain will dissapear. If not I am going to return it for replacement.
> 
> Like seriously....two months and new defect with AUOs? FFS.....


From your picture I can't even see what you're describing...maybe that's a good thing?

Give it a day or two and let it get warmed up!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> From your picture I can't even see what you're describing...maybe that's a good thing?
> 
> Give it a day or two and let it get warmed up!


Really? I can see it very clear. Small light stain/dot. Here is a picture with it inside of red circle to be easier to detect:


----------



## alishag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> From those pictures I would say it looks OK. What is manufacture date of yours?
> 
> I would be better for you to take a camera shot from distance in full darkness with black background.
> 
> Move away 3 meters from monitor and then take a picture.
> 
> Cheers.


october manufacture, i take a camera shot from 2 meters distance from monitor in full darkness expect blue light.


----------



## haticK

Just finished setting up mine and played with the settings and I love it. I notice such a huge difference moving windows around that I can't even stand using my 60Hz monitor now. It is an Oct build and doesn't seem to have any crazy BLB/glowing that I notice from general use.

Settings for anyone interested:

Brightness: 60
Contrast: 50
Blue Light: Off
Dark Boost: Off
Adaptive Contrast: 0

Gamma: 2.2
Color Temp: User
R Gain: 90
G Gain: 94
B Gain: 100
sRGB Mode: Off
Saturate: 110
6-axis color: Default

Game mode: Off


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, so night has come. This are photos.
> 
> Overall BLB at 40 brightness. It doesn't relly bother me that much, I got use to BLB at this point, knowing it is impossible to get one without.
> 
> 
> 
> However this bothers me since I have no idea what this thing is. It looks like BLB stain/dot in the middle of top screen. You can see it here. I have idea what is this. It is not physical damage on surface, it is invisible totally on anything than solid black and even in black you have to focus to see it. However it bothers me since I never seen this. And I had 7 AUO panels already...
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas what is this stain?
> 
> Also- no dead pixels or dust. Just this BLB stain.....
> 
> *EDIT*: ehhhh.....this stain bothers me in dark scenes. It like dust on white backgrounds, but now it is light dust on black backgrounds. I have no idea what this crap is. I already thought I knew about every defects those screens have: bum! new defect on your 7th monitor.
> 
> And I already made up my mind to accept BLB. Especially after 120 euro disscount.
> 
> I will play with it to 4.01.2015 and see if this stain will dissapear. If not I am going to return it for replacement.
> 
> Like seriously....two months and new defect with AUOs? FFS.....


Nah, that BLB looks like a crap, sorry. I would return it even there is no white spot on the screen... Top is really bad (too many bleed spots) and right side at bottom as well. Also you have bleed in all four corners - this would be not acceptable for me. It may ease after burn in though. But I have seen much better screens here. Also 40% brightness is very low for me, how would it look like at 80% ??? Can yo take a screen of white background pls ?


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Really? I can see it very clear. Small light stain/dot. Here is a picture with it inside of red circle to be easier to detect:


Ok, now I see it. Not sure I would want to live with that. Sucks, man. Sorry.

Great versions of this monitor DO exist...


----------



## nan1nani

was in stock on amazon with prime a couple of hours ago, managed to buy 2 and my current one goes back. hopefully 1 out of those 3 will be ok... hope dies last


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Ok, now I see it. Not sure I would want to live with that. Sucks, man. Sorry.
> 
> Great versions of this monitor DO exist...


Yea that is my 3rd XB271HU. So those great versions seems to be super rare....

Anyway if that won't dissapear it is going back for replacement.

Again


----------



## cookieboya

Oh ma god i got my 980ti today.. Absolutely stunning with this monitor g sync/165hz.. Btw out of topic, do guys know why i get fps drops sometimes in games like CS:GO??


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Really? I can see it very clear. Small light stain/dot. Here is a picture with it inside of red circle to be easier to detect:


give it time these panel do adjust give it week see if it gets better.


----------



## C3321J6

New one better only really left corner bleed but its really bad and little on right we will see if its improve with usage

screen is warmer than my 270 but I got whites is as close as possible ATM


----------



## i300

Is it worth playing the QC lottery at this point? This monitor as well as the PG279Q are perfect in theory but I'm not sure I have the time to spend sending my monitors back and forth. I hope things improve in 2016, or new monitors debut at CES that don't have these issues.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> give it time these panel do adjust give it week see if it gets better.


I will give it some time but if it won't fade away (this stain/dot) its going back.

Anyone here have accurate OSD setting for best colors?


----------



## C3321J6

Its always one spot that is severe. Its the side that is illuminating the whole corner i use a plastic card and can make it go away only for few sec and no bezel over lapping the panel so cant use paper trick that i used on my 270.
From experience this probably wont go away but ill give it chance


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i300*
> 
> Is it worth playing the QC lottery at this point? This monitor as well as the PG279Q are perfect in theory but I'm not sure I have the time to spend sending my monitors back and forth. I hope things improve in 2016, or new monitors debut at CES that don't have these issues.


I would wish. The fact is that these are plagued with QC issues. Especially uniformity, it's just bad. Many people don't matter or just don't want to see that but for me this is problem number one because look at uniform screen is just a pain. Especially if some parts are yellowish than others. Also luminance uniformity is not perfect. PG is horrible, the top is obviously darker and if you are lucky without an orange hue.

Then if you have lucky enough and get panel with acceptable uniformity then you must fight with BLB, orange glow and DUST. I had 4 of these panels (2xPG, 1x XB270, 1xXB271) and only XB271 was dust free. Some people reported bad pixels. I've personally found only green shining pixels on black background and often in clouds. It's really strange, but they are not visible in normal use.

It's pity these are flawed with so many issues because speed (response time) is superb. As well as refresh rate of course. Really hope year 2016 will bring some improvements in this area.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> New one better only really left corner bleed but its really bad and little on right we will see if its improve with usage
> 
> screen is warmer than my 270 but I got whites is as close as possible ATM


Any chance to post some pictures of BLB and white uniformity ? The fact is that these screens are yellow. Haven't notice this on XB270 and also my last PG is more white. Don't know what is it...


----------



## C3321J6

I set RGB 85, 84, 100 and had to set brightness to 65 appose to 55 on my 270. And you cant see from pic but seems little whiter on the far right but hard to see even in person unless you look really close.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Its always one spot that is severe. Its the side that is illuminating the whole corner i use a plastic card and can make it go away only for few sec and no bezel over lapping the panel so cant use paper trick that i used on my 270.
> From experience this probably wont go away but ill give it chance


Yes, that's a damn bad luck. I have the same on mine but opposite side. And exactly trick with sheet of paper or some plastics can't be applied here because of bezel. On my PG I was able to reduce few bleed spots using this trick but here it's not possible.

Sorry but that will not go away, it's too big







Also there is some clouding in right bottom corner. It's sad because at the beginning it looked promising but seems it is the same crap as Asus unfortunately. Plus the screen is warmer. I can clearly see that. And I think Acer just released first cherry picked panels to Amazon to make a good impression and then started mass production as we are used to. Maybe BS, but maybe...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I set RGB 85, 84, 100 and had to set brightness to 65 appose to 55 on my 270. And you cant see from pic but seems little whiter on the far right but hard to see even in person unless you look really close.


it actually looks whiter in the middle, and there is a bright spot in the middle/right, or is that the camera?


----------



## C3321J6

im not sure i cant see it in person


----------



## mikesgt

Here is mine for comparison:


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I set RGB 85, 84, 100 and had to set brightness to 65 appose to 55 on my 270. And you cant see from pic but seems little whiter on the far right but hard to see even in person unless you look really close.


Yes. to me it looks like some white - yellowish cloud. In my opinion this is really not a good uniformity. At first side this is not so visible but if you work longer with a solid background you will notice it. I don't think there are AUO 144/165Hz panels with perfect uniformity







It's either yellow tint at top, at left or right. Or the whole screen is yellowish.... Damn... I think these panels are not for me...

Btw, what is that brighter spot in last third of a display and half way from the top ?


----------



## C3321J6

i turned down brightness checked its the camera


----------



## haticK

I noticed some BLB in the bottom corners of mine with a black screen but I can't see it when using so I'm just going to keep it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Here is mine for comparison:


Yours uniformity is much better. I also noticed that this Acer panels are not as bright as PGs. Don't know why... In any case I think I will wait some time and try two more and if they suck I'm leaving this lottery.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yours uniformity is much better. I also noticed that this Acer panels are not as bright as PGs. Don't know why... In any case I think I will wait some time and try two more and if they suck I'm leaving this lottery.


Here is mine. 40 Brightness:


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yours uniformity is much better. I also noticed that this Acer panels are not as bright as PGs. Don't know why... In any case I think I will wait some time and try two more and if they suck I'm leaving this lottery.


The Acer uses less voltage for the backlight, as @CallsignVega pointed out in his comparison.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Here is mine. 40 Brightness:


This looks good, at least on my iphone screen :-D Need to check tomorrow on desktop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> The Acer uses less voltage for the backlight, as @CallsignVega pointed out in his comparison.


Ah so maybe this is the reason. Do we know why ? Then I think 350cd is not possible here right? I'm really interested in TFT central review.


----------



## C3321J6

You guys might want to check if your HDMI is working this one doesn't work either.

Im keeping the 270, hooked it back up looks so much better. Better whites/colors and its brighter at lower brightness.

Good luck with your search im out.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> You guys might want to check if your HDMI is working this one doesn't work either.
> 
> Im keeping the 270, hooked it back up looks so much better. Better whites/colors and its brighter at lower brightness.
> 
> Good luck with your search im out.


Wise decision. I am going for one more replacement and I will try my luck with maybe XB270HU. New batches that are 165Hz overclockable seems to be much better than old ones.

I am super tired of this. Like really really.....


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Just finished setting up mine and played with the settings and I love it. I notice such a huge difference moving windows around that I can't even stand using my 60Hz monitor now. It is an Oct build and doesn't seem to have any crazy BLB/glowing that I notice from general use.
> 
> Settings for anyone interested:
> 
> Brightness: 60
> Contrast: 50
> Blue Light: Off
> Dark Boost: Off
> Adaptive Contrast: 0
> 
> Gamma: 2.2
> Color Temp: User
> R Gain: 90
> G Gain: 94
> B Gain: 100
> sRGB Mode: Off
> Saturate: 110
> 6-axis color: Default
> 
> Game mode: Off


I like your settings. Looks nice.


----------



## jwl24

So besides the settings above are there any optimal OSD settings/profiles for best colors?


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> So besides the settings above are there any optimal OSD settings/profiles for best colors?


I am currently using this one...


It has been uploaded previously on this forum a few pages back.

EDIT: Found it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/1720#post_24722032

See if that's any good. Its much cooler, and removed the warmth out of the default.


----------



## jwl24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> I am currently using this one...
> 
> 
> It has been uploaded previously on this forum a few pages back.
> 
> EDIT: Found it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/1720#post_24722032
> 
> See if that's any good. Its much cooler, and removed the warmth out of the default.


I'm using the one submitted by nefrusy, would you say there's much of a difference?


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> I'm using the one submitted by nefrusy, would you say there's much of a difference?


To be honest not sure. They both look good. I believe mine looks slightly more cooler (i.e. temp wise).


----------



## jwl24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> To be honest not sure. They both look good. I believe mine looks slightly more cooler (i.e. temp wise).


Yep just tried the one your using, definitely like this one better. Will rock this until we find a better one. Thanks!


----------



## ZombieDawgg

Hi,

I'm experiencing some pretty strong backlight bleed. While this monitor has backlight bleed on all 4 corners (mostly on bottom right and top left), I managed to get the full 165Hz overclock, which from what I hear is not guaranteed on the monitor.

So really, what I would like to know is: Is bad backlight bleed common, and if I decide to replace the monitor, is there a good chance I'll be able to get that same 165Hz overclock?


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieDawgg*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm experiencing some pretty strong backlight bleed. While this monitor has backlight bleed on all 4 corners (mostly on bottom right and top left), I managed to get the full 165Hz overclock, which from what I hear is not guaranteed on the monitor.
> 
> So really, what I would like to know is: Is bad backlight bleed common, and if I decide to replace the monitor, is there a good chance I'll be able to get that same 165Hz overclock?


If you can get 165Hz on one... you can do it on all of them. Just means your computer can handle the max output (or rather your gfx card mostly).

As for bleed... well its common on almost all appliances with led/lcd screens. Even mobile phones, tablets, etc. Though the design of the casing plays an important role in preventing this light from invading your viewing space. Its just how much of it annoys you and becomes a significant problem. If you can notice it during gameplay and general browsing then its not a good sign.

I find, personally, that the bleed tones down after 3-5 days of use. Anything left after a week will probably remain. The best test is at night when your curtains are closed and you are watching a movie or playing a game that consist of dark scenes like Arma, Witcher 3, Dark Souls, etc... if you can see it then... well its your call as to whether you can live with it or attempt another.


----------



## evofreak

Do all calibration settings and profile posted on this thread works also on windows 10?


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evofreak*
> 
> Do all calibration settings and profile posted on this thread works also on windows 10?


Yep.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> You guys might want to check if your HDMI is working this one doesn't work either.
> 
> Im keeping the 270, hooked it back up looks so much better. Better whites/colors and its brighter at lower brightness.
> 
> Good luck with your search im out.


I didn't think my HDMI worked either, and was having a really hard time getting my Xbox to show up on it. After resetting the Xbox it worked..Not sure what you are hooking it up to, but it didn't seem to recognize my pc at first either, and then finally worked..haha I have no explanation but HDMI works fine now.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieDawgg*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm experiencing some pretty strong backlight bleed. While this monitor has backlight bleed on all 4 corners (mostly on bottom right and top left), I managed to get the full 165Hz overclock, which from what I hear is not guaranteed on the monitor.
> 
> So really, what I would like to know is: Is bad backlight bleed common, and if I decide to replace the monitor, is there a good chance I'll be able to get that same 165Hz overclock?


You have captured IPS glow and not BLB. Step back at least 2 - 3 meters and retake the photo. If you have no serious bleed and only some clouding in corners this can be reduced within few days.


----------



## lester123

does anyone have the gap in their top two corner? like in the second picture. Also found a small gap on the first picture..


----------



## KickAssCop

I have minor gap at the top. A cockroach lives there.


----------



## KJZ87

I have read that many games refuse use custom color profiles for the monitor. One of them being Skyrim, which may explain why the blacks look horrid at night:

This is from an ultra modded skyrim with enb that should show more vibrant, darker nights. It looks completely different on my old monitor that uses its default color profile.

So I may have found the source of my frustration, and why my games literally look like @$#@ while everything else looks fine. So anyone know to force the game to accept a calibrated monitor's profile?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> I have read that many games refuse use custom color profiles for the monitor. One of them being Skyrim, which may explain why the blacks look horrid at night:
> 
> This is from an ultra modded skyrim with enb that should show more vibrant, darker nights. It looks completely different on my old monitor that uses its default color profile.
> 
> So I may have found the source of my frustration, and why my games literally look like @$#@ while everything else looks fine. So anyone know to force the game to accept a calibrated monitor's profile?


Try using ReShade TuningPalette?


----------



## Benny89

I burnt monitor on max brightness with black background for 15 hours. BLB got smaller but this freaking light stain (which is probably oil stain from finger behind the screen or AG coating....) was unaffected.

Back to store it goes...again. One more replacement...... ffs.


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Try using ReShade TuningPalette?


The mod on Nexus? It is not compatible with Enbs.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I burnt monitor on max brightness with black background for 15 hours. BLB got smaller but this freaking light stain (which is probably oil stain from finger behind the screen or AG coating....) was unaffected.
> 
> Back to store it goes...again. One more replacement...... ffs.


Yeah that stain / smear looks a lot like what is on that one youtuber's XB270HU, I'll try and find it. I would give it another shot that is just another bad luck monitor.


----------



## Ryzone

Here it is go I set the time to 10 minutes 9 seconds in the video but I gave you a link at that time just incase it doesn't start at that time. He talks about a smudge, which reminds me of what you have on that XB of yours.

Ah I guess I cant link you a time stamped video just skip to 10 minutes and 9 seconds and he talks about it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Here it is go I set the time to 10 minutes 9 seconds in the video but I gave you a link at that time just incase it doesn't start at that time. He talks about a smudge, which reminds me of what you have on that XB of yours.


Thanks. Well, my is not so big but still.... freaking OIL STAIN on premium moniotor?!! This is a joke, all of those AUO panels.

Ow well, gonna go now and RMA. My retailer already loves me so much so a little more love won't hurt him...


----------



## ZombieDawgg

Quote:


> You have captured IPS glow and not BLB. Step back at least 2 - 3 meters and retake the photo. If you have no serious bleed and only some clouding in corners this can be reduced within few days.


Here's a photo from far away. I've owned the monitor for 6 days with no improvement.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieDawgg*
> 
> 
> Here's a photo from far away. I've owned the monitor for 6 days with no improvement.


That looks quite bad, especially bottom right corner. Is it yellowish in real life? Or whiteish/silverish? If it is has yellow tint- that is automatic return in my opinion.


----------



## ZombieDawgg

Yeah it's yellowish on the bottom right. I wasn't exactly sure if this was normal, but based on what I've seen on this forum, it definitely isn't normal.

I'm going to return it today for a refund (it's out of stock in all Canada computers except like one which is a 2 hour drive away). It's a shame, because otherwise this monitor is perfect.


----------



## haticK

So I have to ask before I start clawing at my screen. When these are shipped, do they have thin plastic on the screen that you need to peel off or is it just that foamy white stuff? The corners by the bezel almost make it look like there is plastic but I think it's just the design.


----------



## ZombieDawgg

Quote:


> So I have to ask before I start clawing at my screen. When these are shipped, do they have thin plastic on the screen that you need to peel off or is it just that foamy white stuff? The coners by the bezel almost make it look like there is plastic but I think it's just the design.


Mine has no plastic cover or film over the screen. I think it's just foam that comes on all models.


----------



## yellows

Finally I've received mine, after over 10 days of shipping due to the holidays









After some adjustments I've arrived at:


This photo was made with my bad SGS2 camera, but in person the right corner glow is not as orange like on my previous Asus. There is no dust nor there are any pixel defects as far as I can tell.

A simple comparison of both using some postprocessing:


Upper right corner on the acer seems to be worse than on Asus, but so far I'm pleased


----------



## Ryzone

amazon just got some stock. 2 left

Damn Acer are pumping these out now it seems like. Atleast to amazon they are.


----------



## haticK

It seems that whenever I play with the settings on the OSD something happens to where I get stuck in normal mode (rather than G-Sync mode) and cannot re-enable it without restarting my computer. Is there something I'm missing? Also what exactly is the point of Game Mode. I have this disabled and save my settings, but if I use that profile it automatically enables Game Mode and I think this is what's causing G-Sync Mode to be turned off.


----------



## Teiji

I think Game Mode is just a fancy name for Presets. I enable it all the time, and just change the 3 presets whenever I'm gaming or watching movies or doing other general stuff. Also, make sure you save the preset in settings.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> I'm using the one submitted by nefrusy, would you say there's much of a difference?


The profile I shared shouldn't really do a whole lot, except fix the gamma slightly. Color temperature was already nearly 6500K after RGB level tweaks. You might also notice if you are using a color profile-aware program, that reds and greens are more accurate. That's due to the fact that the monitor has a slightly wider gamut in red and green, so it will dial it back a bit.

If your panel is similar to mine, you can probably just adjust the RGB green and red levels down a tad, set the brightness where you like it, and call it good. Unless you are using Photoshop, there's not much point in loading up a color profile, especially if it's one that someone else has created. The colors should be accurate enough, after tweaking the RGB a bit. I think austzorro set his(?) slightly cooler with R:90 G:94, whereas mine was warmer (6500K) with R:97 G:93.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> I think Game Mode is just a fancy name for Presets. I enable it all the time, and just change the 3 presets whenever I'm gaming or watching movies or doing other general stuff. Also, make sure you save the preset in settings.


Ok that's good then. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't messing with my color settings but it looks fine. I saved the profile and "selecting" it is what's enabling game mode so I think you're right.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> It seems that whenever I play with the settings on the OSD something happens to where I get stuck in normal mode (rather than G-Sync mode) and cannot re-enable it without restarting my computer. Is there something I'm missing? Also what exactly is the point of Game Mode. I have this disabled and save my settings, but if I use that profile it automatically enables Game Mode and I think this is what's causing G-Sync Mode to be turned off.


How are you determining that Gsync is disabled? Through the OSD or the Nvidia control panel?

One complaint I do have with this monitor is there is no visual indicator that Gsync is turned off. On the PG, the light in the lower right turns red with Gsync is enabled.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> How are you determining that Gsync is disabled? Through the OSD or the Nvidia control panel?
> 
> One complaint I do have with this monitor is there is no visual indicator that Gsync is turned off. On the PG, the light in the lower right turns red with Gsync is enabled.


Open the OSD and go down to the Info tab and it will say "Mode: G-SYNC Mode" otherwise it will just say Normal.


----------



## KickAssCop

Just hit 165 on my monitor. Very nice.


----------



## haticK

Just tested my Roku on the monitor using HDMI and if I unplug it and then plug it back in, it shows up. Shortly after reaching the main menu, the screen goes black like it's losing connection. Don't really care because I will never use HDMI on this monitor but is there a reason this is happening.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I burnt monitor on max brightness with black background for 15 hours. BLB got smaller but this freaking light stain (which is probably oil stain from finger behind the screen or AG coating....) was unaffected.
> 
> Back to store it goes...again. One more replacement...... ffs.


I feel you pain man. I'm in the same situation, after few days of burn in the bleed dissapear almost completelly from all 4 corners! I couldn't believe that. Unfortunatelly the biggest bleed spot is still there. It was just too big to dissapear. I'm really said because this would be a keeper







But for all people - if you have clouding in corners don't panic and give it a good time to burn in. It will dissapear for sure.


----------



## ZombieDawgg

Quote:


> But for all people - if you have clouding in corners don't panic and give it a good time to burn in. It will dissapear for sure.


How do you 'burn in'?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I feel you pain man. I'm in the same situation, after few days of burn in the bleed dissapear almost completelly from all 4 corners! I couldn't believe that. Unfortunatelly the biggest bleed spot is still there. It was just too big to dissapear. I'm really said because this would be a keeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for all people - if you have clouding in corners don't panic and give it a good time to burn in. It will dissapear for sure.


Ugh, that looks worse than mine XB right now. BLB pretty much dissapeared from all 3 corners in mine EXCEPT for top right where it is still quite big. However- I could live with that if not for this oil stain behind screen. I don't pay almost 800 euro to get finger oil behind my freaking screen for the love of God.

If not for this I would keep it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieDawgg*
> 
> How do you 'burn in'?


You leave monitor with Max brightness with black background on for long hours. I left mine for 15 hours like that and I can confirm that BLB got smaller in 3 corners.


----------



## Benny89

Ow great JUST GREAT!

My monitor just minutes ago developed DEAD PIXEL.

FFS!!!!!!!! I am wish I had atomic bomb and know where AUO manufacture is........


----------



## yellows

Heh... I see that this monitor's mounting system is very fragile and reacts to temperatures. After a few hours of playing with mine the bleed has gotten worse and the overall case temperature is higher:



I'm not sure about "burning in" the display with constant black screen though... I know that LCD's have gotten better with handling constant images, but doing that with a full black screen for 15 hours might be pushing it. I'll decide if I'm keeping mine on Monday to give it some time to adjust.

I've tried jorimt's method for a bit and while I could eliminate the bleed with bending the display I couldn't keep it that way. I'll try to do it more later and hopefully it'll give better results.

The bleed in the right corner is way better than on my previous Asus, It doesn't distort the colours on the desktop, unlike the previous one since it's not doing an orange glow as well...


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieDawgg*
> 
> How do you 'burn in'?


I use the monitors built in Burn in feature, as it will oscillate between red, green, blue, white, and black. When ever it looses a signal ;IE the standard turn display off after 10 min, it will run endlessly "burning" in the screen until it gets a signal. Only way I know how to enable it is to turn on quick boot (or whatever its called) and turn off deep sleep, then restart the monitor, and press the first button on the left( you should get a service like screen with the option to enable burn in). Then I think its the third button from the left to enable it, and second button to close the panel


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ow great JUST GREAT!
> 
> My monitor just minutes ago developed DEAD PIXEL.
> 
> FFS!!!!!!!! I am wish I had atomic bomb and know where AUO manufacture is........


Oh man... I feel sorry for you, but here I was writing that a burnin like that is probably not a good idea...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieDawgg*
> 
> How do you 'burn in'?


Just keep using the monitor few days... I had terrible clouding at the beginning (you can find a photo back in the forum) and now it disappeared completely. However that bleed spot at bottom right is a deal breaker here...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ugh, that looks worse than mine XB right now. BLB pretty much dissapeared from all 3 corners in mine EXCEPT for top right where it is still quite big. However- I could live with that if not for this oil stain behind screen. I don't pay almost 800 euro to get finger oil behind my freaking screen for the love of God.
> 
> If not for this I would keep it.


Yes, that right bottom bleed is really huge. If not, it would be a keeper. Tell me, are we coursed ?









Can you take a photo again ? Would like to see how it look like now. That right corner could improve more during time... But that bright spot of course not...


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> But that bright spot of course not...


Not to sound pessimistic, but I've had a spot like that on my BenQ from 2011 and it's still there. I wouldn't get my hopes up on that one sadly.


----------



## haticK

Can someone tell me what OD/Overdrive does? I don't see any immediate difference changing the setting to Extreme and it doesn't specify in the manual.

Edit: So I just tested this in CSGO and essentially it's sharpening everything while moving. Interesting.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Heh... I see that this monitor's mounting system is very fragile and reacts to temperatures. After a few hours of playing with mine the bleed has gotten worse and the overall case temperature is higher:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about "burning in" the display with constant black screen though... I know that LCD's have gotten better with handling constant images, but doing that with a full black screen for 15 hours might be pushing it. I'll decide if I'm keeping mine on Monday to give it some time to adjust.
> 
> I've tried jorimt's method for a bit and while I could eliminate the bleed with bending the display I couldn't keep it that way. I'll try to do it more later and hopefully it'll give better results.
> 
> The bleed in the right corner is way better than on my previous Asus, It doesn't distort the colours on the desktop, unlike the previous one since it's not doing an orange glow as well...


Seeing as the main priority seem to be zero bezel designs nowadays, I'm surprised this model is as good as it is BLB-wise. People don't seem to like boxy bezels and frames, but they may be forgetting that LCDs are a series of layers that need a solid, steady structure as to not bend, curl, or ripple. Thicker/boxier bezels = less possible BLB and uniformity issues, thinner/zero bezels = more possible BLB and uniformity issues. There are of course, exceptions, and like Benny's Eizo shows, you can have the best of both when done right.

Not to say this model isn't done right, but I have no doubt that the thin metal frame and zero bezel design exacerbate the worst issues seen on this thread.

Anyway, yep, the temperature does seem to be a minor contributor in my observances as well. I have done some more testing, and it appears that the minor BLB that remains on mine is due to three of the four corners curling slightly outward (some more than others), which I confirmed with a flat ruler. I'm talking a 16th of an inch or less here. The only corner that does not exhibit BLB on my unit is perfectly straight.

As I said in the post you linked, you can make some improvements by bending the frame, if you do so in the right place with the right force. But again, if the metal frame can be bent one way, it can be bent the other. That, and with the temperature shifts and the way this thing can sit multiple ways on the adjustable stand, unless you're strong enough to to make permanent changes to the bend of the metal frame and the plastic bezel (without breaking either), I doubt there are any meaningful changes that can be made, at least for those that have very crooked frames.

Obviously, those with the least BLB have the straightest frames to begin with. Thankfully, I seem to be one of them, a major reason why I didn't exchange mine for another. Sure, I have a single dead sub-pixel and a couple of nigh-undetectable dust specks, but I could have had much worse in every other area.

Those who cry "panel lottery" act as if (not counting broken, faulty, or cracked units) there is a 75% variance between all units of the same model, and if they exchange theirs, they have a guaranteed 75% chance of getting a better unit, only to find that they receive a worse, or plain broken one. I myself doubt there is THAT much variance between these units of the same model, and think it's more in the 10% line, if that.

Basically, if your unit's panel doesn't have any dead pixels, dust specks, broken/cracked screen, severe screen discoloration, horribly bent screen, extreme BLB, or dead G-Sync module, _at best_, you're probably only going to get a model equal to it, but with the BLB spots in a slightly different position. If someone is on their third or fourth, they should probably get the hint they're not going to be happy with any version of these displays and just find something else.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Can someone tell me what OD/Overdrive does? I don't see any immediate difference changing the setting to Extreme and it doesn't specify in the manual.
> 
> Edit: So I just tested this in CSGO and essentially it's sharpening everything while moving. Interesting.


Just keep it on normal.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Just keep it on normal.


Yea that's what I have it on now. Not noticing a massive difference like when using Extreme.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Can someone tell me what OD/Overdrive does? I don't see any immediate difference changing the setting to Extreme and it doesn't specify in the manual.


Overdrive is a technology meant to make the colour transitions of pixels faster. You can read about it on tftcentral.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Edit: So I just tested this in CSGO and essentially it's sharpening everything while moving. Interesting.


Overdrive will contribute to overall responsiveness of image, but on most G-Sync monitors you can use ULMB as well. Set your monitor to 120Hz (it won't work on anything faster and will disable G-Sync), enable ULMB in the options of the monitor, set the brightness to 100 and set the "Monitor Technology" in "Manage 3D settings" of the driver to ULMB. If all is right you should be able to see "Mode ULMB Mode" in the monitor's info screen.

Now you can play around with multiple tests that show the exact differences like the moving photo or ghosting tests. Just make sure you're running it in a webkit-based browser (Chrome/Chromium/Opera) for best results. The biggest difference would be setting the monitor in ULMB and triggering it on and off in the OSD.

Some people, including myself







, prefer ULMB over G-Sync just to "fight" the blurriness.


----------



## jwl24

So i have my monitor in 144hz since I can't get it to go 165 with the original titans that I have, and I was doing the ghosting test, what exactly am I looking for while running this test?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> So i have my monitor in 144hz since I can't get it to go 165 with the original titans that I have, and I was doing the ghosting test, what exactly am I looking for while running this test?


Well... I don't think that you can see anything interesting at either 144 nor 165Hz. The difference between the two is negligible in my opinion. Try the ULMB procedure that I wrote above if you want to see something fun


----------



## PCMSTRACE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Just hit 165 on my monitor. Very nice.


erm , with the risk of sounding like a complete ****** ->

how do you actually view the positive effect (if any) of 165hz in desktop (2d) use ?

i mean i have the whole shebang now

gtx 980ti
very high end dp 1.2 cable
165hz overclock

but i cant see an immediate difference over 60hz , weird ?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> but i cant see an immediate difference over 60hz , weird ?


You should be able to see a difference in cursor movement fluidity on the desktop for example. It is very noticeable even at 120Hz. It'd work best if you could compare it to a 60Hz screen side-by-side.

60Hz vs. 75/100/120Hz you should be able to tell, but any higher I do not think gives anything substantial.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> erm , with the risk of sounding like a complete ****** ->
> 
> how do you actually view the positive effect (if any) of 165hz in desktop (2d) use ?
> 
> i mean i have the whole shebang now
> 
> gtx 980ti
> very high end dp 1.2 cable
> 165hz overclock
> 
> but i cant see an immediate difference over 60hz , weird ?


Simple, go back to a 60Hz monitor. You'll see the difference. The brain adapts almost instantly to the improvement.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> erm , with the risk of sounding like a complete ****** ->
> 
> how do you actually view the positive effect (if any) of 165hz in desktop (2d) use ?
> 
> i mean i have the whole shebang now
> 
> gtx 980ti
> very high end dp 1.2 cable
> 165hz overclock
> 
> but i cant see an immediate difference over 60hz , weird ?


Load up any fps and you should notice immediately the difference between 60hz and 165hz. Should feel smoother on the desktop as well.


----------



## yellows

This demonstration works quite well to "simulate" the difference.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> erm , with the risk of sounding like a complete ****** ->
> 
> how do you actually view the positive effect (if any) of 165hz in desktop (2d) use ?
> 
> i mean i have the whole shebang now
> 
> gtx 980ti
> very high end dp 1.2 cable
> 165hz overclock
> 
> but i cant see an immediate difference over 60hz , weird ?


Are you sure you changed the refresh rate in Windows? Even just moving the mouse cursor, or moving around windows should make it immediately noticeable.


----------



## PCMSTRACE

ah , thx guys !

can see it very good now , i guess my eyes already adapted to it


----------



## cookieboya

Should i be worried my monitor gets warm only at the bottom right corner ?


----------



## Alexraptor

I can't seem to get this monitor to run at 144hz on my GTX 660ti, even though I've checked and double checked that the overclock is turned off. It will only let me run at 120hz, which is odd, because I first tried my luck with the Asus PG278Q's(which all had horrible clouds in the middle of display!) and with those it would run at 144hz no problem!


----------



## cookieboya

I couldn't get to 144hz with my gtx 770... So i got myself gtx980ti and i can get to 165hz with that


----------



## haticK

Pretty sure the manual says you need at least a 960 for 165Hz.


----------



## molleh

I got my second 271HU today and it has no dead pixels, but bad BLB in the bottom center (much like in misiak's monitor.)

Back it goes.


----------



## Alexraptor

Sounds wierd, why should this monitor require it when other 144hz monitors do not?


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexraptor*
> 
> Sounds wierd, why should this monitor require it when other 144hz monitors do not?


My guess is the new Gsync v2.0 Module is to blame.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> I got my second 271HU today and it has no dead pixels, but bad BLB in the bottom center (much like in misiak's monitor.)
> 
> Back it goes.


There is a screw on back of monitor in that spot that is too tight try to loosen it that should get rid of the bleed.


----------



## molleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> There is a screw on back of monitor in that spot that is too tight try to loosen it that should get rid of the bleed.


Holy **** dude, you were SPOT ON! The only patch of backlight bleed I had is now totally gone!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> There is a screw on back of monitor in that spot that is too tight try to loosen it that should get rid of the bleed.


I can confirm this, seems it works on ALL monitors. I had the same issue and it fixed it completely. Wish I have only this bleed spot









Now I read yours 2nd is the same as mine. Damn... Hope your 3rd replacement will be fine. Mine is going back on Monday. Can't live with that knowing everything else is perfect. This should not happen to us...

Here you can see how almost all bleeding is gone. Especially bleed above predator logo is gone completely. There is a small spot at left bottom I can accept but that right bleed ruins everything. Very sad, this would be a keeper.



Here it is as it was before I've loosened the screw:


----------



## molleh

Here is mine with that screw loosened a bit, and in pitch dark room:


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> Here is mine with that screw loosened a bit, and in pitch dark room:


Yep, yours is completely without BLB and this is what I want. You have no bleed at sides. I suppose you have only silver glow right? Can you retake this photo from at least 2 - 3 meter and not from angle? This one is slightly from angle. Thx.


----------



## PCMSTRACE

in response to some of the hdmi doesnt work posts ive read i performed test on mine

i have skylake mobo with hd 530 onboard gpu , hooked up hdmi cable to the acer and motherboard

works perfect , october version , things i did was manually select hdmi input and turn screen on and off

then after 2 or 3 seconds i had picture


----------



## crayhons24

Just got mine today (arrived a day early too!). Initial impressions are very good - build quality looked solid, there was nothing wrong with the glass and bezel area. After hooking it up and doing some LCD tests (white, black, green, red, blue) screens everything has looked perfect. No dead pixels, no weird off white color, and after color calibration this thing looks amazing. Very happy with my purchase so far!


----------



## C3321J6

Yea mine didnt work at all


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ow great JUST GREAT!
> 
> My monitor just minutes ago developed DEAD PIXEL.
> 
> FFS!!!!!!!! I am wish I had atomic bomb and know where AUO manufacture is........


You were returning it anyway right? Because of the stain in the middle?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayhons24*
> 
> Just got mine today (arrived a day early too!). Initial impressions are very good - build quality looked solid, there was nothing wrong with the glass and bezel area. After hooking it up and doing some LCD tests (white, black, green, red, blue) screens everything has looked perfect. No dead pixels, no weird off white color, and after color calibration this thing looks amazing. Very happy with my purchase so far!


Nice man.... Please take pics of BLB and uniformity by taking pics of all black background and all white.


----------



## philthy84

Just placed an order for an XB271HU since Newegg just restocked. After trying 2 PG279Q's and getting tired of waiting for Newegg to get more X34's in stock I figured why not give the XB271 a shot. Praying to the monitor gods that the unit I receive will finally be a keeper.


----------



## KickAssCop

Playing legacy of the void at 165 fps pegged to a monkeys bottom. Priceless.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Playing legacy of the void at 165 fps pegged to a monkeys bottom. Priceless.


You are of course doing that with 5K DSR to get rid of the terrible aliasing, right?


----------



## KickAssCop

Nope, just playing at 1440P. Aliasing isn't all that bad. I am running a 27" monitor at 1440P with GSync though I know for Legacy of the Void I don't need GSync and can use DSR.
I am really loving this monitor. It is best purchase I have done in a while. On another positive note, I managed to sell off my ASUS VG278HE for about 245 bucks so that contributed to reducing the cost of this monitor which makes me love it even more







.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Nope, just playing at 1440P. Aliasing isn't all that bad. I am running a 27" monitor at 1440P with GSync though I know for Legacy of the Void I don't need GSync and can use DSR.


DSR works with G-Sync (just checked in SC2)


----------



## dannyk8232

Awwww yeah


----------



## Jesper C

I think I have come to accept to backlight bleed. Even at 100% brightness, it is not annoying enough to be a reason for return.
I am not 100% sold on this uniformity though.

I would advise all of you to go check out at least 1 of the following websites. They can show you uniformity issues that are hard to spot when just running a pure white background:

www.metacritic.com

http://tftcentral.co.uk/

https://www.facebook.com/

I have now had 3 AUO 144hz GSYNC panels and they have all have uniformity issues. I think my XB is the best, but still far from perfect.

I dare all of you to post a metacritic shot of your XB. The uniformity you thought to be perfect may not be so great after all 

My XB and my now returned PG:



XB271



PG279Q


----------



## Ryzone

I'll be getting my XB today finally that holiday slowdown is over. I'll be posting lots of pictures and BLB video.


----------



## C3321J6

goodluck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ow great JUST GREAT!
> 
> My monitor just minutes ago developed DEAD PIXEL.
> 
> FFS!!!!!!!! I am wish I had atomic bomb and know where AUO manufacture is........


Same that is what happened with my 279Q and i swear they showed up on a few other 270, 271 i had because i thought I checked thoroughly, but maybe i didn't IDK.
So even when you think you are golden you still need to keep close eye during return period.
With this 270 im always checking and i cant tell you how many times my heart sunk when i see spots that are just specs dust on screen that just wipe off


----------



## Jesper C

I ran the service menu burn-in for about 3 hours earlier today. A new BLB spot has emerged, and bottom right spot has increased in brightness and has also become yellower. GREAAAAT! The quality of these goddamn monitors, I swear to God...


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesper C*
> 
> I ran the service menu burn-in for about 3 hours earlier today. A new BLB spot has emerged, and bottom right spot has increased in brightness and has also become yellower. GREAAAAT! The quality of these goddamn monitors, I swear to God...


Guess you really burned it in. lol.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesper C*
> 
> I ran the service menu burn-in for about 3 hours earlier today. A new BLB spot has emerged, and bottom right spot has increased in brightness and has also become yellower. GREAAAAT! The quality of these goddamn monitors, I swear to God...


I have the exactly same experience... I'm going to open it up and check if the frame can be modified to alleviate the issues since I can bend the corners by hand which fixes the issue temporarily. Apart from the BLB which now is starting to affect colour on the desktop in the right corner my panel is great, a shame really...


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I have the exactly same experience... I'm going to open it up and check if the frame can be modified to alleviate the issues since I can bend the corners by hand which fixes the issue temporarily. Apart from the BLB which now is starting to affect colour on the desktop in the right corner my panel is great, a shame really...


dont bother send it back and get new one


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> dont bother send it back and get new one


When an engineer sees something broken and there is a possibility of fixing it then it's irresistible









There's no warranty stickers so there won't be any traces, and I'll wear gloves


----------



## haticK

So I noticed on mine I seem to have a few dead/stuck pixels. Trying to run one of those videos that give you a seizure to see if that helps. Does anyone know if I should be at a certain brightness when doing this?


----------



## jwl24

Does everyone seem to have a small black spacer between the wallpaper to bezel around the left/top/right edges of the screen?

Like so


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Does everyone seem to have a small black spacer between the wallpaper to bezel around the left/top/right edges of the screen?
> 
> Like so


I don't have it but it happens. Had same with PG in few spots. Even my eizo has little gap on top.

If lasy XB will fail I am going for Dell or PG TN version. Quality of those IPS screens is just a joke really...


----------



## jwl24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I don't have it but it happens. Had same with PG in few spots. Even my eizo has little gap on top.
> 
> If lasy XB will fail I am going for Dell or PG TN version. Quality of those IPS screens is just a joke really...


Is there a fix to this, or is just the wallpaper? I'd assume that's wasted panel space that should be being used?


----------



## PCM2

What I see in the image is a panel border, which is an intrinsic part of the panel and extremely common on modern monitors as part of their two-stage bezel design. The only difference between this and the bezel design where this isn't visible is that there isn't a hard outer bezel covering the entire panel border. The total bezel width is not compromised by this design, it's just the manufacturers think people like the 'seamless look'... When the monitor is off.


----------



## jwl24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> What I see in the image is a panel border, which is an intrinsic part of the panel and extremely common on modern monitors as part of their two-stage bezel design. The only difference between this and the bezel design where this isn't visible is that there isn't a hard outer bezel covering the entire panel border. The total bezel width is not compromised by this design, it's just the manufacturers think people like the 'seamless look'... When the monitor is off.


Gotcha, I thought this was a flaw and my resolution wasn't being completely filled, that's why I was asking if others have this black "border" around their wallpapers as well.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Gotcha, I thought this was a flaw and my resolution wasn't being completely filled, that's why I was asking if others have this black "border" around their wallpapers as well.


Mine is same way, just the way they're made.


----------



## jorimt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> This is what i see
> 
> My phone adds much more brightness but you see the deal. I only se that in the menu tho. When i'm playing i don't see it. If i Tab to see the score i still see it.


Hate to "necro" this post (I replied to it originally saying it looked like discoloration), but I just finished playing a session of Siege and saw the same yellow discoloration you did upon being disconnected. I took a screenshot and looked at it on my desktop. Turns out, that yellow discoloration in the corner is part of that game screen's gradient


----------



## Benny89

I really love this monitor. If mine didn't have oil stain behind screen and dead pixel I would definitely be happy owner of it.

The bezels, build quality, stand and design, OSD profiles and new option of turning off power diode really leaves PG279Q behind. Acer did really great job with how this monitor is built and designed.

Of course since it is AUO it is still a lottery. But I really want to get good XB271HU.


----------



## haticK

I'm noticing at least 5 dead pixels on mine now and I found what looks to be a small oil stain/smudge that's a little noticable on a black background. Think I'm going to attempt to get another.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> I'm noticing at least 5 dead pixels on mine now and I found what looks to be a small oil stain/smudge that's a little noticable on a black background. Think I'm going to attempt to get another.


Welcome to the oil stain club....


----------



## haticK

So I try to return on Amazon and it only gives me the option to get a refund. Is this because they aren't in stock or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> So I try to return on Amazon and it only gives me the option to get a refund. Is this because they aren't in stock or am I doing it wrong?


Just call them up.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> When an engineer sees something broken and there is a possibility of fixing it then it's irresistible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no warranty stickers so there won't be any traces, and I'll wear gloves


So I've done it. The monitor is quite easy to disassemble, requiring removing the screw behind the predator logo and 4 screws on the back of the display (which I use for a VESA mount anyway). Thank you CallsignVega for the tips!

Loosening the screws that hold the panel to the plastic frame didn't do anything substantial, but I found out that the tabs going from the panel to the frame are in the exact spots of BLB issues:



Those are not screwed to the plastic frame, so I thought maybe they can be pushed back, but I've tried multiple times with multiple materials (







) to insert something in-between the spots and the black plastic frame, but unfortunately the frame itself seems to be too weak to push those spots back. As you can see there's not really much plastic to hold the panel in place, especially if it's already warped.

The lower right corner is a bit different than others, I didn't want to get to the bottommost layer to investigate further. I speculate that the mounting of LCD driver board and the control board is too much for the panel and it's frame hence we're getting more BLB there than in any other corner usually. The Asus probably has the same issue with it's controls being behind the right corner.

All in all, I'm going to return this monitor and hope for a new lottery hit


----------



## haticK

Talked to Amazon online and they said exchange is not available for this item and I'd have to request a refund and then reorder. I wonder if this is only because it's out of stock and maybe I should try again once they are available.


----------



## MrOrsh

New to this forum and have just scanned (and searched) the thread to find any info regarding the speakers on the screen.

Right now I´m using an iMac and is actually really happy with the built-in speakers. Soon going back to PC, but would actually hate to put a pair of bulky speakers on my desk. Hence the following question: What is the quality of the speakers on the XB271HU?


----------



## jlp0209

Just opened up the box and hooked up the XB271HU. Dead pixel at the bottom middle of the screen. Didn't even check uniformity or anything else, and didn't even check rest of the screen for other dead pixels. Spent all of 3 minutes with the monitor. Packed up and dropped off at UPS for return. I've never experienced anything like this with these IPS 144hz monitors. Tried one XB270HU and there were dust specks. Tried one Asus PG279Q and horrible orange backlight bleed per my photo earlier in the thread. And now this XB271HU with dead pixel smack dab in mid-bottom of screen. So, as predicted, my "crappy" AOC G2460PG TN still bests all 3 of these monitors with zero backlight bleed and perfect uniformity, except for standard TN vertical gamma shift. Unbelievable. Good luck to those who keep trying, I am tapping out for a bit after going 0-2 with recent Asus and Acer. It is so infuriating. I just want a damn monitor that has "acceptable" uniformity (I don't need total perfection), no dead pixels, and minimal backlight bleed. Unbelievable that this is so much to ask for out of an $800 monitor.


----------



## molleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Talked to Amazon online and they said exchange is not available for this item and I'd have to request a refund and then reorder. I wonder if this is only because it's out of stock and maybe I should try again once they are available.


It's normal. After all, can they replace your monitor from non-existent stock? Just return it and they'll refund 100% of your purchase price (including shipping,) then sign up at NowInStock.net to get the heads up when more come in at Amazon so you can get an order in right away.


----------



## Ryzone

Can't wait to see what comes out of CES next week. If the XB271HU I have coming today doesn't hit a home run I'll be done. The last monitor I had before I sent it back was the pg279q and that was over a month ago now. I'm hoping for the best but preparing for the worst. UPS can't be any slower today *sigh* Anyways I'll make sure and update you guys as soon as I get the XB271HU today.

Also wanted to add since I've been without a gaming monitor for over a month now I haven't gamed at all. I'm kinda over it now to be honest. I've even considered just sending the xb right back without even opening it. Really getting sick of reading all these negative post on both monitors. Might as well just buy a freaking Samsung 4k 50" for same price.


----------



## mllkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Talked to Amazon online and they said exchange is not available for this item and I'd have to request a refund and then reorder. I wonder if this is only because it's out of stock and maybe I should try again once they are available.


It's best to ask when the item is in stock. That is how I got my replacement.

For chat I chose Select an issue > Problem with an order > Defective item/item does not work. "dead/stuck pixels"


----------



## Egzi

How come that sometimes when pressing the "ON" button, wont turn my monitor on. Same goes for when wanting to turn it off.

Gotta press 5 times some rare times. I read that its a know issue, but does someone here have a newer build model then oct and also have this issue?

I have some bleed on my acer, but this issue with the button is the most irritating. lol


----------



## cyrax2768

Also depends on the Amazon associate, for my XB271HU that i got the other day with dead pixel it wasn't in stock so she extended my prime membership by a month for free, and then for my pg279q that was internally shattered before xmas she gave me 20% back in form of credit for the inconvenience. So end of the day Amazon customer service is the best. Waiting on my replacement XB271HU tomorrow.


----------



## cyrax2768

I tend to just hold the button and it works rather than a quick press.


----------



## haticK

Just printed the return label for mine, will be dropping off at UPS store tomorrow. Now for the fun of waiting for a refund and then reordering.


----------



## Alexraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrOrsh*
> 
> New to this forum and have just scanned (and searched) the thread to find any info regarding the speakers on the screen.
> 
> Right now I´m using an iMac and is actually really happy with the built-in speakers. Soon going back to PC, but would actually hate to put a pair of bulky speakers on my desk. Hence the following question: What is the quality of the speakers on the XB271HU?


Not very good, It only has a couple of puny 2W speakers, okay If you want to check something out quickly but definitely not something you want to rely on for your entertainment needs.
iMac's internal sound totally blows it out of the water, since it not only has internal stereo speakers but a built-in amplifier to run them as well.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Just printed the return label for mine, will be dropping off at UPS store tomorrow. Now for the fun of waiting for a refund and then reordering.


The whole refund process is fairly quick shouldn't take more than 5 days. Only thing sucks is waiting for more stock. If possible order more than one next time


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> The whole refund process is fairly quick shouldn't take more than 5 days. Only thing sucks is waiting for more stock. If possible order more than one next time


Wish I could order more than one. Only thing that sucks is apparently UPS isn't working tomorrow (hopefully they are) which means they won't even get the package until Monday.


----------



## addictedto60fps

I'm sending mine back too.







At this point, I'm just going to stick with my pg278q, as it's too much of a risk in buying either the Asus or Acer ones. It does seem people have much better luck with the Acer ones, but I'm not willing to take anymore chances. I'll upgrade to IPS if/when the QC of these monitors improve to the point where there is no risk or I'll upgrade once there's a better alternative.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Wish I could order more than one. Only thing that sucks is apparently UPS isn't working tomorrow (hopefully they are) which means they won't even get the package until Monday.


Oh yea thats right they have tomorrow and Friday off.


----------



## rocketraid

Hi guys

Got my XB271 last week, there is some glow on the right side which is bothering me, but it seems like most of these monitors have some sort of glow.

What do you guys think? Screenshot of video below @ 60% brightness:



Also some BLB on top left which is not really noticeable in the pic (probably due to poor video quality lol)


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> Got my XB271 last week, there is some glow on the right side which is bothering me, but it seems like most of these monitors have some sort of glow.
> 
> What do you guys think? Screenshot of video below @ 60% brightness:
> 
> 
> 
> Also some BLB on top left which is not really noticeable in the pic (probably due to poor video quality lol)


is the glow orange or silver in color?


----------



## rocketraid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> is the glow orange or silver in color?


It's probably closer to orange than silver.


----------



## Ryzone

So it looks like I got a returned model again and sent to me as new. This was clearly opened before and it makes me sick. I'm actually surprised because I couldn't find any dead pixels so far. BLB is better than Asus but still trash. I don't care this is going straight back to amazon. I'm done.

Wanted to add that the cover for the monitor was just tossed in the box and wasn't on the monitor screen. The foam that the monitor actually sits in was snapped (see pic below). The cover for the actual stand was ripped. I clearly CLEARLY was sent a returned monitor. The power cord and DP cable were not even in a sealed bag, lol atleast the HDMI cable came in a ripped bag. Also *** is that water stain on the back of the monitor and hair when I open the box? Sigh It's not worth it for me anymore sorry guys I'm tapping out. Calling up amazon right now for refund.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> It's probably closer to orange than silver.


Orange glow typically indicates you have backlight silverish glow is just normal IPS glow, and cannot be avoided. It pretty much comes down to what your tolerance is for such defects. Does the glow in that corner bother you when you are using the monitor? If so, I would send it back and try to get one without backlight bleed.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So it looks like I got a returned model again and sent to me as new. This was clearly opened before and it makes me sick. I'm actually surprised because I couldn't find any dead pixels so far. BLB is better than Asus but still trash. I don't care this is going straight back to amazon. I'm done.
> 
> Wanted to add that the cover for the monitor was just tossed in the box and wasn't on the monitor screen. The foam that the monitor actually sits in was snapped (see pic below). The cover for the actual stand was ripped. I clearly CLEARLY was sent a returned monitor. The power cord and DP cable were not even in a sealed bag, lol atleast the HDMI cable came in a ripped bag. Also *** is that water stain on the back of the monitor and hair when I open the box? Sigh It's not worth it for me anymore sorry guys I'm tapping out. Calling up amazon right now for refund.


wow dude, that is super rough, that sucks hard. I think you are the first to receive an XB that was a clear return. Crazy.

I know you are frustrated, but I really think this is a fluke situation. Something got mishandled or processed, resulting in a return going back out, because I don't think Amazon would sell a returned monitor as new when it has been opened right?

Obviously someone returned it because of the BLB, so you really didn't even get a legitimate attempt at a new, good XB. I would try again, but that is just me... My XB is awesome, really like it and you will too.


----------



## Lourad

Ordered mine from Amazon on the 28th, it was delivered today. Not bad!
So far so good. I am going to calibrate it and test it when my wife goes to bed.
November build.


----------



## haticK

Amazon has more in stock now. Wonder if I should cancel my return (I still have it) and redo it and see if exchange is an available option.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Amazon has more in stock now. Wonder if I should cancel my return (I still have it) and redo it and see if exchange is an available option.


or just order another one....


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Ordered mine from Amazon on the 28th, it was delivered today. Not bad!
> So far so good. I am going to calibrate it and test it when my wife goes to bed.
> November build.


Please post pics of uniformity and BLB


----------



## Lourad

I will, but I can't promise they will be any good.
To be honest I never took a pic of any of my monitors before.
If it is a keeper I will mount it next to my pg279q and take pics.


----------



## jlp0209

Went against my better judgment and placed another order through Amazon. Funky pricing going on. My original order last week was for $799 that I sent back today. I just now placed an order for a replacement and the price was $795. RIGHT AFTER placing my order the price went to $788. WTH? Canceled the $795 order and re-ordered for $788. All through Amazon.com not a 3rd party seller. Weird. Oh well, hope I get a winner on my 2nd attempt.


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorimt*
> 
> Hate to "necro" this post (I replied to it originally saying it looked like discoloration), but I just finished playing a session of Siege and saw the same yellow discoloration you did upon being disconnected. I took a screenshot and looked at it on my desktop. Turns out, that yellow discoloration in the corner is part of that game screen's gradient


Good to hear because it's the only game that does that.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So it looks like I got a returned model again and sent to me as new. This was clearly opened before and it makes me sick. I'm actually surprised because I couldn't find any dead pixels so far. BLB is better than Asus but still trash. I don't care this is going straight back to amazon. I'm done.
> 
> Wanted to add that the cover for the monitor was just tossed in the box and wasn't on the monitor screen. The foam that the monitor actually sits in was snapped (see pic below). The cover for the actual stand was ripped. I clearly CLEARLY was sent a returned monitor. The power cord and DP cable were not even in a sealed bag, lol atleast the HDMI cable came in a ripped bag. Also *** is that water stain on the back of the monitor and hair when I open the box? Sigh It's not worth it for me anymore sorry guys I'm tapping out. Calling up amazon right now for refund.


Wow, that's astounding. It's so blatant I would guess it was a mistake. Act beefy though and maybe they will hook u up with a partial credit toward the next one?

Sorry sucks bro


----------



## xoomik

Hey all,
Long time reader here







I have received my xb two days ago. Here are few pics. Got one dust speck (upper left corner) and one stuck pixel - on red background it is black (upper right corner). Thats not a big issue for me. As for bleed/ips see yourself. I tried to take photos as close as possible to what I see. I did not notice problems with uniformity.





I calibrated the monitor using spyder4 +dispacalGUI.

My settings are:

Brightness 27
Contrast 50
Gamma 2.2

R Gain 97
G Gain 93
B Gain 98

Profile included.

xoom_profile.zip 711k .zip file


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Hey guys, I just got my XB271HU and I'm having issues getting it to to stay at 144hz. I go to Nvidia control panel and change the refresh rate from 60 to 144 but it always goes back to 60 by itself. In the monitors OSD i made sure I had overclocking enabled and had the max refresh rate set to 144, but the frame counter in the top right of the OSD always says 60fps.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got my XB271HU and I'm having issues getting it to to stay at 144hz. I go to Nvidia control panel and change the refresh rate from 60 to 144 but it always goes back to 60 by itself. In the monitors OSD i made sure I had overclocking enabled and had the max refresh rate set to 144, but the frame counter in the top right of the OSD always says 60fps.


Are you using display port? I think hdmi is limited to 60


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Yes! It is Display Port.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Ah! FINALLY got it. Ok, if anyone is like me and can't figure this out: for me it wasn't enough to just change the refresh rate in Nvidia Control Panel. I'm on Windows 10, so I had to go Settings > System > Display > (Scroll Down) Advanced display settings > (Scroll down) Display adapter properties > Monitor, then on that screen you change the refresh rate.

Yay!


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Please post pics of uniformity and BLB


----------



## B-Roll

Got my XB271HU a couple weeks ago, I'm loving it.

What does everyone use to clean their monitors? I want to keep this thing in tip-top shape!

Will post pics soon.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Got my XB271HU a couple weeks ago, I'm loving it.
> 
> What does everyone use to clean their monitors? I want to keep this thing in tip-top shape!
> 
> Will post pics soon.


Microfiber towel?


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> Ah! FINALLY got it. Ok, if anyone is like me and can't figure this out: for me it wasn't enough to just change the refresh rate in Nvidia Control Panel. I'm on Windows 10, so I had to go Settings > System > Display > (Scroll Down) Advanced display settings > (Scroll down) Display adapter properties > Monitor, then on that screen you change the refresh rate.
> 
> Yay!


weird i just change from nvidia control panel. Did you try reinstalling video driver?

Also for quicker access to windows refresh rate setting just right click on desktop select display settings, advanced display settings, display adapter properties.


----------



## lester123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoomik*
> 
> Hey all,
> Long time reader here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have received my xb two days ago. Here are few pics. Got one dust speck (upper left corner) and one stuck pixel - on red background it is black (upper right corner). Thats not a big issue for me. As for bleed/ips see yourself. I tried to take photos as close as possible to what I see. I did not notice problems with uniformity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I calibrated the monitor using spyder4 +dispacalGUI.
> 
> My settings are:
> 
> Brightness 27
> Contrast 50
> Gamma 2.2
> 
> R Gain 97
> G Gain 93
> B Gain 98
> 
> Profile included.
> 
> xoom_profile.zip 711k .zip file


what color temperature you calibrate at? 6500k make me feel llike the white is abit too warm for my taste.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*


nice, looks like a keeper!


----------



## luca717

i want to upgrade from my dell ultrasharp, not really a gaming monirot but its a nice ips panel. The local store down the street from me in Canada has these in stock, but im curious if the asus one is any better. for me its retailing at 999 for acer ant 1199 for asus. they seem to have the same specs but if I can save 200 dollars for an identical monitor, then I would go for that. ive seen so much negativity on pg279q I don't even think its worth waiting for it to come in stock?


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> nice, looks like a keeper!


Yeah, I think I am going to return the pg279q and enjoy this one.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Yeah, I think I am going to return the pg279q and enjoy this one.


Wise. Especially since your XB is really decent.

I am returning mine on 4.01 or 5.01. I hope I can get replacement fast and from new batch....


----------



## Teiji

These bastards at Amazon waited til Christmas was over and then reduce the price. It's now as low as $782 FS (though 3rd-party sellers).


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> These bastards at Amazon waited til Christmas was over and then reduce the price. It's now as low as $782 FS (though 3rd-party sellers).


Yea, Amazon is selling for $788 now. I just dropped mine off for a return today so I'll be rebuying anyway. I have to say, after seeing 1440p, 1080 just looks so blurry and huge I can't stand it now lol.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Yea, Amazon is selling for $788 now. I just dropped mine off for a return today so I'll be rebuying anyway. I have to say, after seeing 1440p, 1080 just looks so blurry and huge I can't stand it now lol.


I definitely agree about 1080p looking blurry. I had been planning that if I'm not blown away by the XB271HU that I'd return it, but I really don't think I could go back to 1080p now. I am using a 1080p as my second monitor and it just looks gross now


----------



## cyrax2768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> I definitely agree about 1080p looking blurry. I had been planning that if I'm not blown away by the XB271HU that I'd return it, but I really don't think I could go back to 1080p now. I am using a 1080p as my second monitor and it just looks gross now


Same thing goes for IPS vs TN, now my TN panel that I use to love looks horrible compared to the IPS panel colors


----------



## Lourad

For anybody that has flickering when watching videos have you found the reason or fix?


----------



## luca717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> These bastards at Amazon waited til Christmas was over and then reduce the price. It's now as low as $782 FS (though 3rd-party sellers).


In Canada NCIX it's 999.99, so with our ****ty dollar I think it actually works out close to the same


----------



## C3321J6

Back in stock on amazon. i know i said i was done but i grabbed 2 more









http://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-XB271HU-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B0173PEX20/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Stigmatta

If i didnt just by an expensive mp3 player id definitely pick up a 2nd one of these monitors for the nice new price theyre going for atm!


----------



## C3321J6

Its only $11 cheaper


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Its only $11 cheaper


Nice for people like me who had to return and buy another. Now I'm saving $11.


----------



## Stigmatta

Ya but i bought mine thru Acer which ended up being pretty expensive cuz they charged tax


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> Ya but i bought mine thru Acer which ended up being pretty expensive cuz they charged tax


I'm getting charged $66 in tax buying from Amazon. Tax is ridiculous.


----------



## C3321J6

$50 here. My aunt lives next state over only 20 mins away no sales tax i should have had shipped to her address but not worth the hassle when both will most likely go back anyways.

edit

cancelled and re ordered shipped to my aunts to avoid sales tax


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> I'm getting charged $66 in tax buying from Amazon. Tax is ridiculous.


Yeah living in Cali sucks lol (sometimes)


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> cancelled and re ordered shipped to my aunts to avoid sales tax


Haha nice


----------



## Ryzone

I don't know about you guys but man the OSD on the Acer is frustrating for me.


----------



## C3321J6

It would be nice to get a good panel this will be monitors 5 and 6


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I don't know about you guys but man the OSD on the Acer is frustrating for me.


Yeah I liked the asus better but once it's set up how often do u need to access it?


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> $50 here. My aunt lives next state over only 20 mins away no sales tax i should have had shipped to her address but not worth the hassle when both will most likely go back anyways.
> 
> edit
> 
> cancelled and re ordered shipped to my aunts to avoid sales tax


I have two crazy aunts to I woulda paid the sales tax haha


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Yeah I liked the asus better but once it's set up how often do u need to access it?


I like to switch from 144hz to 165hz and use 120Hz ULMB so i used the OSD a lot. It was a breeze doing that on the Asus but on the Acer I really only had it plugged in for 30 minutes its back in box now going to be taking it to UPS soon here. I couldn't figure out how to overclock or take that damn crosshair off. They have this G 1-2-3 that was confusing . It would say game mode off and then the monitor would restart. Very frustrating.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I like to switch from 144hz to 165hz and use 120Hz ULMB so i used the OSD a lot. It was a breeze doing that on the Asus but on the Acer I really only had it plugged in for 30 minutes its back in box now going to be taking it to UPS soon here. I couldn't figure out how to overclock or take that damn crosshair off. They have this G 1-2-3 that was confusing . It would say game mode off and then the monitor would restart. Very frustrating.


"G" will enable/disable Game Mode. 1/2/3 are the profiles that you can save/load. Basically if the monitor restarts, that means a different refresh rate is saved to that profile compared to whatever you were using. Having Game Mode enabled just means you're using one of the profiles. Aim Point disables the crosshair.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I like to switch from 144hz to 165hz and use 120Hz ULMB so i used the OSD a lot. It was a breeze doing that on the Asus but on the Acer I really only had it plugged in for 30 minutes its back in box now going to be taking it to UPS soon here. I couldn't figure out how to overclock or take that damn crosshair off. They have this G 1-2-3 that was confusing . It would say game mode off and then the monitor would restart. Very frustrating.


You're not returning it because of the osd are u? I remember just a week or two ago how stoked we were to find these on Amazon


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I like to switch from 144hz to 165hz and use 120Hz ULMB so i used the OSD a lot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> You're not returning it because of the osd are u? I remember just a week or two ago how stoked we were to find these on Amazon


I'm returning mine because I was sent a used model. Talked to amazon getting a refund. Might go back to Asus... Also going to see whats in store for CES this year its on the 6-9th next week. Hopefully we see a Samsung Gsync monitor.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> You're not returning it because of the osd are u? I remember just a week or two ago how stoked we were to find these on Amazon


Just in case you didn't see how my package arrived

http://imgur.com/a/xLRXr


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Just in case you didn't see how my package arrived
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/xLRXr


That had to be a mistake. I wouldn't even accept that if I bought it used. It's funny though. I just dropped mine off for return and I packed it up all nice and neat and nothing was broken.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> That had to be a mistake. I wouldn't even accept that if I bought it used. It's funny though. I just dropped mine off for return and I packed it up all nice and neat and nothing was broken.


Yeah well mistake or not. Did you see that water stain on the back of the monitor. Also im 100% sure the XB doesn't have a factory setting of 97% brightness. That HDMI cable was already torn open and the other cables didn't even have bags they were just tossed in the accessory cut out in the foam with the manual. Amazon didn't even give me anything for my troubles just a shipping label. Still pretty salty


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yeah well mistake or not. Did you see that water stain on the back of the monitor. Also im 100% sure the XB doesn't have a factory setting of 97% brightness. That HDMI cable was already torn open and the other cables didn't even have bags they were just tossed in the accessory cut out in the foam with the manual. Amazon didn't even give me anything for my troubles just a shipping label. Still pretty salty


Makes you wonder what some of these people do to their hardware. And I believe graphics mode sets brightness to 97.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Just in case you didn't see how my package arrived
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/xLRXr


Oh yeah that's right! What a joke. Sorry man, that's super disappointing.


----------



## Ryzone

Well just dropped my package off. Now to wait for refund and see how round 4 goes.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Well just dropped my package off. Now to wait for refund and see how round 4 goes.


What a gong show. Maybe someday a brick-and-mortar in Cali will actually carry these so u could buy, hook up in store, laugh at the salesperson if there are flaws, repeat until scoring a glorious one


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> What a gong show. Maybe someday a brick-and-mortar in Cali will actually carry these so u could buy, hook up in store, laugh at the salesperson if there are flaws, repeat until scoring a glorious one


They carry the Pg279Q at Frys and Microcenter. I might see if they have a box with no qc sticker.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> They carry the Pg279Q at Frys and Microcenter. I might see if they have a box with no qc sticker.


The brown top half of the screen has made the pg279q dead to me. It was such a deal breaker.


----------



## C3321J6

Only problem with store really cant see bleed with all the store lighting. I always check for pixels and other anomalies when i go to microcenter.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Only problem with store really cant see bleed with all the store lighting. I always check for pixels and other anomalies when i go to microcenter.


They let you open it up and test it in store?


----------



## C3321J6

after you buy it.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> They carry the Pg279Q at Frys and Microcenter. I might see if they have a box with no qc sticker.


I was just at my local NJ Microcenter and didnt see any PG279Qs, saw the 270HU, PG278Q, MG279Q etc. Dont think they have the 271HU or PG279Qs yet.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I was just at my local NJ Microcenter and didnt see any PG279Qs, saw the 270HU, PG278Q, MG279Q etc. Dont think they have the 271HU or PG279Qs yet.


They just started carrying the PG279Q at my local frys and microcenter


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> They just started carrying the PG279Q at my local frys and microcenter


I think it's interesting that Microcenter no longer has the PG279Q listed on there website, they did for a short time but it's gone.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> I think it's interesting that Microcenter no longer has the PG279Q listed on there website, they did for a short time but it's gone.


Yeah I saw that too


----------



## C3321J6

When its missing from site means no stores have stock and when its added back to site means some stores will be receiving some or already have. So keep an eye when it shows up again. And if you see it locally, your best bet is to order online and select in-store pickup **you dont pay anything till you go pick it up** that way they put on aside for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I was just at my local NJ Microcenter and didnt see any PG279Qs, saw the 270HU, PG278Q, MG279Q etc. Dont think they have the 271HU or PG279Qs yet.


I grabbed one before very limited stock.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

So, I may be in the vast minority on a site like this, but I'd rather not test out my backlight bleed and whatnot. I got the monitor last night, and looked for dead pixels (which there are none). I've been playing The Witcher 3 all day and it looks gorgeous. I don't notice any glowing on the edges or anything that looks wrong to me, but I'm also a person who's never really even heard of backlight bleed before doing research on this monitor. So, I love the monitor and it looks amazing. I'm worried that if I test out the monitor, I might find some slight issue with it and then I'll forever notice it and fixate on it. For me, I think I'll take the "ignorance is bliss" route









Most of you will probably disagree with this philosophy, but for a simple man like me it works just fine!


----------



## nan1nani

my amazon replacement arrived. at 1st look the panel looks different than my previous one - my 1st one had a label - IPS something in the bottom left corner - the new one does not have it and have 2 stamps - G-SYNC and energy stat. Also when the monitor reboots does not have the energy stat logo. So clearly they were produced at different time. Q is how to check which one is the newer.

no dead pixels, no BLB, minimal glow. still w8ing to get dark outside to take accurate pics.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> So, I may be in the vast minority on a site like this, but I'd rather not test out my backlight bleed and whatnot. I got the monitor last night, and looked for dead pixels (which there are none). I've been playing The Witcher 3 all day and it looks gorgeous. I don't notice any glowing on the edges or anything that looks wrong to me, but I'm also a person who's never really even heard of backlight bleed before doing research on this monitor. So, I love the monitor and it looks amazing. I'm worried that if I test out the monitor, I might find some slight issue with it and then I'll forever notice it and fixate on it. For me, I think I'll take the "ignorance is bliss" route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you will probably disagree with this philosophy, but for a simple man like me it works just fine!


I see absolutely nothing wrong with that philosophy whatsoever. As the saying goes, ignorance is bliss really does ring true, especially in this case. I sometimes think it's a curse being as picky as some of us are.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nan1nani*
> 
> my amazon replacement arrived. at 1st look the panel looks different than my previous one - my 1st one had a label - IPS something in the bottom left corner - the new one does not have it and have 2 stamps - G-SYNC and energy stat. Also when the monitor reboots does not have the energy stat logo. So clearly they were produced at different time. Q is how to check which one is the newer.
> 
> no dead pixels, no BLB, minimal glow. still w8ing to get dark outside to take accurate pics.


Sounds like a Nov or Dec model! You can check the manufacture date at the back of the monitor. It should say something like "Mfg Date," along with other info.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nan1nani*
> 
> my amazon replacement arrived. at 1st look the panel looks different than my previous one - my 1st one had a label - IPS something in the bottom left corner - the new one does not have it and have 2 stamps - G-SYNC and energy stat. Also when the monitor reboots does not have the energy stat logo. So clearly they were produced at different time. Q is how to check which one is the newer.
> 
> no dead pixels, no BLB, minimal glow. still w8ing to get dark outside to take accurate pics.


White sticker on back of monitor


----------



## haticK

They have to be close to sending Nov/Dec by now with the way these things sell.


----------



## nan1nani

checked - Nov 2015. pics will follow later if im not too drunk - happy new years celebrations.


----------



## Noshuru

Two weeks later and still no review from TFTcentral.
Also, happy new year!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Two weeks later and still no review from TFTcentral.
> Also, happy new year!


Yeah what the hell? Very surprised there isn't a review yet. Kind of frustrating actually.


----------



## xoomik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester123*
> 
> what color temperature you calibrate at? 6500k make me feel llike the white is abit too warm for my taste.


Yes it was 6500k.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nan1nani*
> 
> checked - Nov 2015. pics will follow later if im not too drunk - happy new years celebrations.


When i press the power button, does it react at once? Turns off and on when u press it? Or do u need to press many times?


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> When i press the power button, does it react at once? Turns off and on when u press it? Or do u need to press many times?


I also have a November build, just got it yesterday. The power button works as it should so far.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> I also have a November build, just got it yesterday. The power button works as it should so far.


That's good. On the one I sent back (Oct) I had issues getting it to work sometimes. Hopefully the next one is better.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> That's good. On the one I sent back (Oct) I had issues getting it to work sometimes. Hopefully the next one is better.


what was wrong with your last one?


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> what was wrong with your last one?


The main reason I returned it was dead pixels but also the power button and I noticed what appeared to be some kind of smudge underneath the screen when it was black (this was really hard to see though). Other than that, BLB/glow was minimal.


----------



## PCMSTRACE

i have the power button problem on mine but i dont consider that an issue

it doesnt react or i have to push it for a longer time or i have to push menu first and then power , its ok

***

did my very first gaming on it yesterday with sum CS source

all fine i guess but when i exit the game i have no more signal to the screen , really nothing

i have to manually re-select my input to hav picture again


----------



## nosBOSS

Where do you buy this monitor in Canada? Amazon and BestBuy don't sell it. NCIX is out of the question I hate their return policy.


----------



## Mercureal

Hey, been with mine for almost a week and I absolutely love it, near-perfect panel. I was wondering, I have a bit of IPS glow in pitch-black mainly in the bottom right corner, which I would assume is normal, so I wanted to see if anyone here actually has an XB with near-zero glow in pitch-black. Obviously this is from a couple feet back and I am using 26 brightness. It's definitely not bleed because it will disappear if I move my head to line up with the corner.

For the record, this is not a deal breaker, as the glow is the normal silver color and is not visible unless the screen is pitch-black and there is no ambient light. I mainly wanted to know others' experiences, as I think that the Anti-Glare coating may exacerbate IPS glow coming from the corners. I would think that everyone has some corner glow to some degree (at least at a decent brightness) as this is a characteristic of most IPS panels, especially thin-bezel designs. This is just a theory, and I certainly don't want to dissuade others from buying the monitor because it is excellent.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Hey, been with mine for almost a week and I absolutely love it, near-perfect panel. I was wondering, I have a bit of IPS glow in pitch-black mainly in the bottom right corner, which I would assume is normal, so I wanted to see if anyone here actually has an XB with near-zero glow in pitch-black. Obviously this is from a couple feet back and I am using 26 brightness. It's definitely not bleed because it will disappear if I move my head to line up with the corner.
> 
> For the record, this is not a deal breaker, as the glow is the normal silver color and is not visible unless the screen is pitch-black and there is no ambient light. I mainly wanted to know others' experiences, as I think that the Anti-Glare coating may exacerbate IPS glow coming from the corners. I would think that everyone has some corner glow to some degree (at least at a decent brightness) as this is a characteristic of most IPS panels, especially thin-bezel designs. This is just a theory, and I certainly don't want to dissuade others from buying the monitor because it is excellent.


My experience is exactly like yours...I love this monitor, the only glow is in the bottom right corner, and it's essentially unnoticeable


----------



## luca717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosBOSS*
> 
> Where do you buy this monitor in Canada? Amazon and BestBuy don't sell it. NCIX is out of the question I hate their return policy.


i just got some gift cards for there as i live in canada as well. whats wrong with the return policy? thats where i was going to get it. i noticed it on the newegg canada website as well as canada computers


----------



## luca717

Between this and the asus monitor, all i keep reading is QC problems????? by the time i end up getting a monitor ill be waiting till next year


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> Between this and the asus monitor, all i keep reading is QC problems????? by the time i end up getting a monitor ill be waiting till next year


Waiting until next year or the end of this year is a great idea, since yes, these monitors are heavily flawed. Hopefully more gaming oriented VA monitors come out, since VA + strobed backlight blur reduction leaves little reason to get TN or IPS (TN if you're on a tight budget, IPS if you're doing color critical work).


----------



## Malinkadink

I'm just counting on 4k 120hz monitors to be announced at CES, that'll be enough for me to skip these monitors.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I'm just counting on 4k 120hz monitors to be announced at CES, that'll be enough for me to skip these monitors.


Yeah but your going to need a new gfx card for that monitor. One with display port 1.3 and those wont be out for a good while.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yeah but your going to need a new gfx card for that monitor. One with display port 1.3 and those wont be out for a good while.


This, which is why I doubt there will be any such displays at CES. Also look at how bad the 1440p 144 Hz monitors are, they're obviously struggling to make them properly. Imagine how faulty 4k 120 Hz monitors will be?


----------



## Ryzone

I just hope Samsung comes out with a gsync display but I doubt it.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Waiting until next year or the end of this year is a great idea, since yes, these monitors are heavily flawed. Hopefully more gaming oriented VA monitors come out, since VA + strobed backlight blur reduction leaves little reason to get TN or IPS (TN if you're on a tight budget, IPS if you're doing color critical work).


Here's a 24" VA panel being tested:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/eizo_fg2421.htm


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Here's a 24" VA panel being tested:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/eizo_fg2421.htm


That was probably the first ever gaming VA monitor. A bit dated now and flawed, doesn't have 100% sRGB coverage and that one is also a lottery.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That was probably the first ever gaming VA monitor. A bit dated now and flawed, doesn't have 100% sRGB coverage and that one is also a lottery.


Oh, are there any others? I didn't look at the date of the review.


----------



## Robilar

The new Acer Z35 is a VA panel as well. I just ordered mine


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yeah but your going to need a new gfx card for that monitor. One with display port 1.3 and those wont be out for a good while.


Pascal and Arctic Islands will surely have DP 1.3 and i expect for some of those cards out before June, which should be enough time for the monitors to release as well. I dont expect to run AAA games at ultra at 4k 120hz, but seeing as how the 980 ti can already play many games at 4k 60fps provided you dont go crazy with AA and maybe drop settings down to High from Ultra then if we are to expect at least a 50% increase in power with early pascal i can see myself playing games at nice settings on high with a single card and average 80+fps which is plenty acceptable for me especially if theres Gsync


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Pascal and Arctic Islands will surely have DP 1.3 and i expect for some of those cards out before June, which should be enough time for the monitors to release as well. I dont expect to run AAA games at ultra at 4k 120hz, but seeing as how the 980 ti can already play many games at 4k 60fps provided you dont go crazy with AA and maybe drop settings down to High from Ultra then if we are to expect at least a 50% increase in power with early pascal i can see myself playing games at nice settings on high with a single card and average 80+fps which is plenty acceptable for me especially if theres Gsync


I highly doubt the first gen pascal cards will have 1.3


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Pascal and Arctic Islands will surely have DP 1.3 and i expect for some of those cards out before June, which should be enough time for the monitors to release as well. I dont expect to run AAA games at ultra at 4k 120hz, but seeing as how the 980 ti can already play many games at 4k 60fps provided you dont go crazy with AA and maybe drop settings down to High from Ultra then if we are to expect at least a 50% increase in power with early pascal i can see myself playing games at nice settings on high with a single card and average 80+fps which is plenty acceptable for me especially if theres Gsync


no offense, assuming you are referring to maxwell, I highly doubt you are going to see a 50% increase in performance with pascal....


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I highly doubt the first gen pascal cards will have 1.3


DP 1.3 was approved in Sept 2014, right around when maxwell 970/980 released, it would be irrational to think those cards would have had 1.3, but for Pascal to support 1.3 is all but certain. Maybe not a 1050ti if they do what they did with releasing weak sauce 750 ti variant of pascal first, but the 1070/1080 or whatever they'll be called better have 1.3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> no offense, assuming you are referring to maxwell, I highly doubt you are going to see a 50% increase in performance with pascal....


Why? We're finally shifting to 16nm and 14nm nodes, giving us a much higher capacity for core count and of course the new GPU architectures themselves. If Nvidia foolishly decides to not include DP 1.3 on early Pascal, i bet AMD won't and that would be enough for me to buy AMD instead of planned obsolescence hardware from green team. A 980ti, is full GM200 with a slight core deficiency to the Titan X and is twice as fast as a 970, and isn't far off the 980 which if you are to ignore the 750ti is early maxwell. I don't see a problem in believing that Pascal will be 50% stronger than a 980 ti out the gate, and then a 1080 ti will be twice as strong as a single 980 ti.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> DP 1.3 was approved in Sept 2014, right around when maxwell 970/980 released, it would be irrational to think those cards would have had 1.3, but for Pascal to support 1.3 is all but certain. Maybe not a 1050ti if they do what they did with releasing weak sauce 750 ti variant of pascal first, but the 1070/1080 or whatever they'll be called better have 1.3.
> Why? We're finally shifting to 16nm and 14nm nodes, giving us a much higher capacity for core count and of course the new GPU architectures themselves. If Nvidia foolishly decides to not include DP 1.3 on early Pascal, i bet AMD won't and that would be enough for me to buy AMD instead of planned obsolescence hardware from green team. A 980ti, is full GM200 with a slight core deficiency to the Titan X is twice as fast as a 970, and isn't far off the 980 which if you are to ignore the 750ti is early maxwell. I don't see a problem in believing that Pascal will be 50% stronger than a 980 ti out the gate, and then a 1080 ti will be twice as strong as a single 980 ti.


Trust me I want dp 1.3 just as much as you and the next guy, I just don't see monitors or gfx cards with 1.3 until maybe late this year at the earliest. I hope i'm proven wrong.


----------



## nan1nani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> When i press the power button, does it react at once? Turns off and on when u press it? Or do u need to press many times?


its instant.

unfortunately this one still have glow, but its better than the one i returned. this one have purple glow/blb in the bottom left corner + the standard one in the bottom right

this is at 100 contrast, brightness, adaptive contrast and dark boost on level 3 - doesn't show any signs of improvement after 24h burn


this is on 35 brightness, 50 contrast, not adaptive and no dark boost.


I have 3rd one coming soon, but i font have high hopes that its going to be any different - tired of this gamble...

this bottom right corner seems to be the biggest deal breaker and weak spot on all I've saw so far. I wonder is it because of the control buttons and is there a way to fix it by opening the panel and loosing up some screws...


----------



## KJZ87

Good news. I think I finally got the color profile working with Color Sustainer. The colors look better, including the blacks.

With no dead pixels or BLB that I have noticed, I may decide to keep the monitor. Especially since these monitors still suffer from QC issues.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The new Acer Z35 is a VA panel as well. I just ordered mine


Yep there's this, Acer's FreeSync version of that same monitor (no overclock), BenQ's XR3501 (same panel, no variable refresh rate), and AOC has an upcoming monitor on the same panel (160 Hz). Note that all of these also use AUO panels.


----------



## molleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Waiting until next year or the end of this year is a great idea, since yes, these monitors are heavily flawed. Hopefully more gaming oriented VA monitors come out, since VA + strobed backlight blur reduction leaves little reason to get TN or IPS (TN if you're on a tight budget, IPS if you're doing color critical work).


Unfortunately, strobed backlight is not the ultimate solution or everyone would be using it all the time. It's best suited to less demanding games where you can hit the 120hz cap at all times; Gsync becomes much more useful in any other games. Also strobed backlighting has a flicker-y look that some can't enjoy (me included.) And if you're not using ULMB, then transition times on VA panels suck for gaming. There truly is no "best solution" right now. Each panel type has pluses and minuses.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> DP 1.3 was approved in Sept 2014, right around when maxwell 970/980 released, it would be irrational to think those cards would have had 1.3, but for Pascal to support 1.3 is all but certain. Maybe not a 1050ti if they do what they did with releasing weak sauce 750 ti variant of pascal first, but the 1070/1080 or whatever they'll be called better have 1.3.
> Why? We're finally shifting to 16nm and 14nm nodes, giving us a much higher capacity for core count and of course the new GPU architectures themselves. If Nvidia foolishly decides to not include DP 1.3 on early Pascal, i bet AMD won't and that would be enough for me to buy AMD instead of planned obsolescence hardware from green team. A 980ti, is full GM200 with a slight core deficiency to the Titan X and is twice as fast as a 970, and isn't far off the 980 which if you are to ignore the 750ti is early maxwell. I don't see a problem in believing that Pascal will be 50% stronger than a 980 ti out the gate, and then a 1080 ti will be twice as strong as a single 980 ti.


You could be right, 50% just seemed high to me for a next gen card. Maybe you would see that kind of performance boost between the 700 series and pascal, not so sure about maxwell. I guess we will see


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> Unfortunately, strobed backlight is not the ultimate solution or everyone would be using it all the time. It's best suited to less demanding games where you can hit the 120hz cap at all times; Gsync becomes much more useful in any other games. Also strobed backlighting has a flicker-y look that some can't enjoy (me included.) And if you're not using ULMB, then transition times on VA panels suck for gaming. There truly is no "best solution" right now. Each panel type has pluses and minuses.


I can't imagine anyone perceiving flicker with ULMB @ 120 Hz. I don't think it's possible. You have a good point though, if you run a game at say 60 FPS then blur reduction is not a perfect option (too much crosstalk for me if you use ULMB, others might disagree though, and blur reduction @ 60 Hz will always be flickery I assume) and without it you're left with VA's slow response times in certain transitions. Although not all response times are slow, just a few (black to dark grey and the like). The majority of gamers won't even notice the effects of this though.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nan1nani*
> 
> its instant.
> 
> unfortunately this one still have glow, but its better than the one i returned. this one have purple glow/blb in the bottom left corner + the standard one in the bottom right
> 
> this is at 100 contrast, brightness, adaptive contrast and dark boost on level 3 - doesn't show any signs of improvement after 24h burn
> 
> 
> this is on 35 brightness, 50 contrast, not adaptive and no dark boost.
> 
> 
> I have 3rd one coming soon, but i font have high hopes that its going to be any different - tired of this gamble...
> 
> this bottom right corner seems to be the biggest deal breaker and weak spot on all I've saw so far. I wonder is it because of the control buttons and is there a way to fix it by opening the panel and loosing up some screws...


So, obviously the pic makes the lower right corner look yellow, but is it really that color when you look at it in person? The pics I take of mine kind of look yellowish, but in person the color is actually silver and is just IPS glow.


----------



## nan1nani

it it yellowish - also it started to lose signal on dp, such a crap. if the 3rd one that is on the way is not ok im going for a full refund and not going to buy any more of these until quality improves.


----------



## molleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The majority of gamers won't even notice the effects of this though.


We'll have to agree to disagree here. I think the slow transition times are one of those things that most people *would* notice, at least if they were not coming from owning other VA panels.


----------



## Noshuru

I think I'll order an XB270HU tomorrow, if that isn't any good I'll send it back and wait till these are on German Amazon.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nan1nani*
> 
> its instant.
> 
> unfortunately this one still have glow, but its better than the one i returned. this one have purple glow/blb in the bottom left corner + the standard one in the bottom right
> 
> this is at 100 contrast, brightness, adaptive contrast and dark boost on level 3 - doesn't show any signs of improvement after 24h burn
> 
> 
> this is on 35 brightness, 50 contrast, not adaptive and no dark boost.
> 
> 
> I have 3rd one coming soon, but i font have high hopes that its going to be any different - tired of this gamble...
> 
> this bottom right corner seems to be the biggest deal breaker and weak spot on all I've saw so far. I wonder is it because of the control buttons and is there a way to fix it by opening the panel and loosing up some screws...


I think it looks good man. I got used to the blow and bleed on mine. It was actually never an issue for me. But the button not responding is. Feels like a defect monitor, which should not be for a monitor at this price point. So I am gonna return mine and hope I get a new nov og des panel, since they are out of stock right now at my shop and wont get any new ones for another 2 weeks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> We'll have to agree to disagree here. I think the slow transition times are one of those things that most people *would* notice, at least if they were not coming from owning other VA panels.


The vast majority of gamers are console gamers, who game on TVs. Pretty much any TV you'll find within the last... many years uses a VA panel.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The vast majority of gamers are console gamers, who game on TVs. Pretty much any TV you'll find within the last... many years uses a VA panel.


Never knew. I always thought they used TN or IPS and maybe OLED nowadays.


----------



## Egzi

I am reading many places that this monitor support G-Sync version 2? Is this false?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> I am reading many places that this monitor support G-Sync version 2? Is this false?


It supports all G-Sync features (selectable G-Sync/ULMB, windowed mode and works with 165Hz with a supported GPU), but I don't think nVidia officially made a "G-Sync version 2" as something separate from "version 1".


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> It supports all G-Sync features (selectable G-Sync/ULMB, windowed mode and works with 165Hz with a supported GPU), but I don't think nVidia officially made a "G-Sync version 2" as something separate from "version 1".


Oki I see. I also understand it so that 165hz only is supported with the 900-series cards? This is correct?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Oki I see. I also understand it so that 165hz only is supported with the 900-series cards? This is correct?


Not all 900-series. The manual says:
Quote:


> GeForce GTX960 BOOST or higher


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Not all 900-series. The manual says:


Alright, I guess my 780ti is out of line then.

So how is 165 compared to 144? Much better?


----------



## boredgunner

I wonder if the XB271HU's overdrive is better than that of the PG279Q, more specifically does 165 Hz have higher response time than 144 Hz with both using the same OD settings. How do you guys perceive 165 Hz vs 144 Hz on *this test*, preferably with OD on normal?


----------



## molleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The vast majority of gamers are console gamers, who game on TVs. Pretty much any TV you'll find within the last... many years uses a VA panel.


OK, but I thought we were talking about high end, high refresh rate PC gaming monitors here?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Alright, I guess my 780ti is out of line then.
> 
> So how is 165 compared to 144? Much better?


I'm using 150Hz myself because of the downclock issues. Basically 144/165Hz are not standard or standard-divisible which can cause the GPU to take a lot more power just refreshing the screen even while idle on the Windows desktop. The newest drivers are supposed to remedy that to some degree, but many people are still having problems.

I'm also using ULMB while gaming and it's limited to 120Hz.

I didn't really see a noticeable difference between 144, 150 and 165. I didn't make super-serious measurements though


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I wonder if the XB271HU's overdrive is better than that of the PG279Q, more specifically does 165 Hz have higher response time than 144 Hz with both using the same OD settings. How do you guys perceive 165 Hz vs 144 Hz on *this test*, preferably with OD on normal?


For me 144Hz and 150Hz looked the same and 165Hz was "different". I'm not really sure if it was worse, but the after-images (not the blur) seemed to look longer. It's really hard to tell... I tried to take some photos, but my SGS2 is way too slow for this









As for the power usage difference between 150Hz and 165Hz it's 8.7% vs. 26.1% of the TDP. That's a lot for a 250W-rated GPU.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> It supports all G-Sync features (selectable G-Sync/ULMB, windowed mode and works with 165Hz with a supported GPU), but I don't think nVidia officially made a "G-Sync version 2" as something separate from "version 1".


The PG279Q advertises a new gsync module incorporated in their monitors, which supports higher refresh rates, DP 1.2 and HDMI. So I would assume the XB has the same module. I thought I also read it is gsync 2.0 for the PG.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I'm using 150Hz myself because of the downclock issues. Basically 144/165Hz are not standard or standard-divisible which can cause the GPU to take a lot more power just refreshing the screen even while idle on the Windows desktop. The newest drivers are supposed to remedy that to some degree, but many people are still having problems.
> 
> I'm also using ULMB while gaming and it's limited to 120Hz.
> 
> I didn't really see a noticeable difference between 144, 150 and 165. I didn't make super-serious measurements though


Yeh, too bad its taking so much power. I imagine running at 144hz while on the desktop will reduce the lifespan of the gpu, because of the increase in temperature. Mine increases another 10+ when running 144hz in desktop, even with the new driver. So I take it down to 120hz, while gaming at 144hz.


----------



## KickAssCop

I reverted back to 144 Hz. I loved 165 Hz but for some reason faced input lag in both SC2 LotV and BLOPS3. 165 from a screen response was fantastic but from an input standpoint was a noticeable delay. I don't have any measurements though but when I did revert back to 144 I felt everything was normal again. YMMV.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I reverted back to 144 Hz. I loved 165 Hz but for some reason faced input lag in both SC2 LotV and BLOPS3. 165 from a screen response was fantastic but from an input standpoint was a noticeable delay. I don't have any measurements though but when I did revert back to 144 I felt everything was normal again. YMMV.


was there really that much of a difference between 165 and 144? I honestly can't tell, but maybe that is just me.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I reverted back to 144 Hz. I loved 165 Hz but for some reason faced input lag in both SC2 LotV and BLOPS3. 165 from a screen response was fantastic but from an input standpoint was a noticeable delay. I don't have any measurements though but when I did revert back to 144 I felt everything was normal again. YMMV.


That's interesting. I didn't notice any input lag with 165Hz in CSGO.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> For me 144Hz and 150Hz looked the same and 165Hz was "different". I'm not really sure if it was worse, but the after-images (not the blur) seemed to look longer. It's really hard to tell... I tried to take some photos, but my SGS2 is way too slow for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the power usage difference between 150Hz and 165Hz it's 8.7% vs. 26.1% of the TDP. That's a lot for a 250W-rated GPU.


Interesting. I think you are referring to motion blur to some extent. The object trailing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I reverted back to 144 Hz. I loved 165 Hz but for some reason faced input lag in both SC2 LotV and BLOPS3. 165 from a screen response was fantastic but from an input standpoint was a noticeable delay. I don't have any measurements though but when I did revert back to 144 I felt everything was normal again. YMMV.


That's odd. Too bad TFTCentral didn't do input lag tests on the PG279Q at 165 Hz. They probably won't test the XB271HU in this way either.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Yeh, too bad its taking so much power. I imagine running at 144hz while on the desktop will reduce the lifespan of the gpu, because of the increase in temperature. Mine increases another 10+ when running 144hz in desktop, even with the new driver. So I take it down to 120hz, while gaming at 144hz.


what gpu are you running? As long as the gpu isn't overheating, I doubt it is shortening the life of it.


----------



## KickAssCop

I will try some more games and report back possibly tomorrow. I did not notice any motion blur between 144 and 165 and I am very sensitive to that stuff. As I said in tasks that did not require split second responsiveness I felt that 165 was noticeable improvement especially since SC2 was pegged at that but felt that mouse was sluggish than normal as in impact on screen of my click was delayed. Same with BLOPS 3 even though it was actually running at 120 FPS and not 165 or 144 for that matter. However, the time between mouse click and seeing the gun fire had a split second delay that does not happen at 144. Will test more if true or placebo. Also could be a game issue?


----------



## exzacklyright

Anyone's power button takes ~ 3 tries to power on? Kind of worries me. Never works the first time. Usually around the 3rd.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Anyone's power button takes ~ 3 tries to power on? Kind of worries me. Never works the first time. Usually around the 3rd.


Mine (Oct build) had that problem. I sent it back because of dead pixels. Someone said they have one built in Nov and it doesn't have this issue. Might be worth sending back if it really bothers you but there's no guarantee it won't happen with another.


----------



## enkur

mine has been pretty random... mostly 1 try but sometimes 2 or 3 tries.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Mine (Oct build) had that problem. I sent it back because of dead pixels. Someone said they have one built in Nov and it doesn't have this issue. Might be worth sending back if it really bothers you but there's no guarantee it won't happen with another.


MY panel seems fine otherwise.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Interesting. I think you are referring to motion blur to some extent. The object trailing?


It was the dark echo, i can make it appear at any refresh rate by setting overdrive to OFF. At 165 it was visible on the middle test even with OD at Normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Anyone's power button takes ~ 3 tries to power on? Kind of worries me. Never works the first time. Usually around the 3rd.


Have you tried turning Deep Sleep off and Quick Start on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> what gpu are you running? As long as the gpu isn't overheating, I doubt it is shortening the life of it.


As a general rule heat wears down microprocessors







In my case the increased heat caused the fans to turn on and off all the time, which is definitely wearing them down. At 150Hz the fans stay off all the time on the desktop.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I will try some more games and report back possibly tomorrow. I did not notice any motion blur between 144 and 165 and I am very sensitive to that stuff. As I said in tasks that did not require split second responsiveness I felt that 165 was noticeable improvement especially since SC2 was pegged at that but felt that mouse was sluggish than normal as in impact on screen of my click was delayed. Same with BLOPS 3 even though it was actually running at 120 FPS and not 165 or 144 for that matter. However, the time between mouse click and seeing the gun fire had a split second delay that does not happen at 144. Will test more if true or placebo. Also could be a game issue?


Some engines, like CS:GO's Source, can actually gain input lag when using G-Sync if they are not configured properly. I found this interesting article the other day.

I'm curious if you're sensitive to blur have you tried ULMB? I really can't play the new Unreal Tournament without it, when I turn it off everything is just one big blur


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> It was the dark echo, i can make it appear at any refresh rate by setting overdrive to OFF. At 165 it was visible on the middle test even with OD at Normal.


Yup that's what I thought. That is motion blur, so I'm guessing the XB271HU will show very similar results compared to the PG279Q with regards to 165 Hz vs 144 Hz.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> Between this and the asus monitor, all i keep reading is QC problems????? by the time i end up getting a monitor ill be waiting till next year


Well, I am trying to get one since PG279Q release.... I am now returning my 7th motnitor (3rd XB, previously 4 PGs) and will be getting 8th.

So yeah...pretty much


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, I am trying to get one since PG279Q release.... I am now returning my 7th motnitor (3rd XB, previously 4 PGs) and will be getting 8th.
> 
> So yeah...pretty much


Where do you even keep buying these? What store has them? I remember you saying you're Polish, right?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Where do you even keep buying these? What store has them? I remember you saying you're Polish, right?


Yes, I am Polish. Well, my store do not have them in stock right now so I wil have to wait till they have it again (XB) but I am fighting to get good monitor for so long I became very patient


----------



## Killa Cam

Wow this thread is doing numbers. Whats the consensus so far? Havent really checked this thread since i returned mine to amazon.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Have you tried turning Deep Sleep off and Quick Start on?


That seems to help actually. Thx


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yes, I am Polish. Well, my store do not have them in stock right now so I wil have to wait till they have it again (XB) but I am fighting to get good monitor for so long I became very patient


Is it an online site? Link?


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Wow this thread is doing numbers. Whats the consensus so far? Havent really checked this thread since i returned mine to amazon.


It appears the quality of the Acer is much higher than the Asus is what the consensus seems to be. Over at Amazon, the reviews are mostly all positive. Unfortunately for me, I got a bad one and returned it and I'll just monitor the status of both the Acer and Asus monitors from the sidelines until I'm ready to jump back in (if ever). Maybe they'll announce some new IPS gysnc monitors at CES this year.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Wow this thread is doing numbers. Whats the consensus so far? Havent really checked this thread since i returned mine to amazon.


Hit and miss, still a lottery. A lot of satisfied owners though compared to the PG279Q, including myself.


----------



## jwl24

Well it seems I'm going to be getting rid of my monitor, I love the monitor itself, but I wasn't aware that I wouldn't be able to get 165hz with regular Titans.. therefore I can't take maximum capability of this monitor. I got a perfect model with no issues with BLB and posted all my tests earlier on in the thread. Any idea on the best way to get sell this thing is, for the price I paid + shipping, I don't have reps here, so I don't think I can here.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Well it seems I'm going to be getting rid of my monitor, I love the monitor itself, but I wasn't aware that I wouldn't be able to get 165hz with regular Titans.. therefore I can't take maximum capability of this monitor. I got a perfect model with no issues with BLB and posted all my tests earlier on in the thread. Any idea on the best way to get sell this thing is, for the price I paid + shipping, I don't have reps here, so I don't think I can here.


What monitor would you use instead? You might not even see much of a difference with 165 Hz, plus according to someone else's findings here it may have a higher response time at 165 Hz than 144 Hz like the PG279Q.


----------



## jwl24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> What monitor would you use instead? You might not even see much of a difference with 165 Hz, plus according to someone else's findings here it may have a higher response time at 165 Hz than 144 Hz like the PG279Q.


I'm currently using 3x Asus VG248QE's that I had de-bezeled and gloss modified from Vega, and wanted to upgrade to this single monitor.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Isn't 165 hz an overclocked refresh rate, meaning that you may run into problems with certain games at that refresh rate, as games can become unstable at that refresh rate. So, let's say you have the horsepower to run games at that refresh rate - there's no guarantee your games will be stable at that refresh rate, so that's yet another reason not to get rid of the monitor. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> what gpu are you running? As long as the gpu isn't overheating, I doubt it is shortening the life of it.


Using 780ti, yeh I guess u are right.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> It appears the quality of the Acer is much higher than the Asus is what the consensus seems to be. Over at Amazon, the reviews are mostly all positive. Unfortunately for me, I got a bad one and returned it and I'll just monitor the status of both the Acer and Asus monitors from the sidelines until I'm ready to jump back in (if ever). Maybe they'll announce some new IPS gysnc monitors at CES this year.


When is this years CES?


----------



## Egzi

double post--


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> When is this years CES?


In a few more days.







Runs from January 6 - 9. Maybe some new gsync/ips monitors will be announced!


----------



## ninjurai

Ended up sending mine back to Acer last week.. I had no dead pixels, and 1440p was absolutely gorgeous, but I did have some BLB and the uniformity wasn't that great. I thought it was good when I first received it, but it started to bother me on all white screen. The BLB wasn't terrible but I did notice it in the bottom right corner during some games. $800 is a lot for a monitor so I sent it back, and will probably get another one sometime this year. Unfortunately, going back to 1080p was pretty disappointing after playing on 1440p for the past week. I'm very curious to see what CES has in store though. Good luck to everyone with an incoming panel! Looks like some of the newer models are a little better built, but only time will tell..


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Ended up sending mine back to Acer last week.. I had no dead pixels, and 1440p was absolutely gorgeous, but I did have some BLB and the uniformity wasn't that great. I thought it was good when I first received it, but it started to bother me on all white screen. The BLB wasn't terrible but I did notice it in the bottom right corner during some games. $800 is a lot for a monitor so I sent it back, and will probably get another one sometime this year. Unfortunately, going back to 1080p was pretty disappointing after playing on 1440p for the past week. I'm very curious to see what CES has in store though. Good luck to everyone with an incoming panel! Looks like some of the newer models are a little better built, but only time will tell..


I returned my Acer for the same reason - uniformity on white screens. The monitor was like a urine yellow towards the upper part of the screen, much like the pg279q that I returned.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> I returned my Acer for the same reason - uniformity on white screens. The monitor was like a urine yellow towards the upper part of the screen, much like the pg279q that I returned.


Mine wasn't that bad, but after using it was noticeably cooler on the right side of the screen. It's a bit distracting when you know it's there.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Mine wasn't that bad, but after using it was noticeably cooler on the right side of the screen. It's a bit distracting when you know it's there.


Mine was very noticeable. If I were on Youtube's page, for example, the upper portion of the screen was yellowish, while the bottom of the screen was pure white. I then put my cheap work laptop right next to it to compare, and even on that TN display, it was pure white. That was unacceptable, so I returned it.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Mine was very noticeable. If I were on Youtube's page, for example, the upper portion of the screen was yellowish, while the bottom of the screen was pure white. I then put my cheap work laptop right next to it to compare, and even on that TN display, it was pure white. That was unacceptable, so I returned it.


I don't blame you. That would bother the heck out of me.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I don't blame you. That would bother the heck out of me.


Yup, it drove me absolutely crazy - even more so, when I see perfect white uniformity on a cheaper, less quality display.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Ended up sending mine back to Acer last week.. I had no dead pixels, and 1440p was absolutely gorgeous, but I did have some BLB and the uniformity wasn't that great. I thought it was good when I first received it, but it started to bother me on all white screen. The BLB wasn't terrible but I did notice it in the bottom right corner during some games. $800 is a lot for a monitor so I sent it back, and will probably get another one sometime this year. Unfortunately, going back to 1080p was pretty disappointing after playing on 1440p for the past week. I'm very curious to see what CES has in store though. Good luck to everyone with an incoming panel! Looks like some of the newer models are a little better built, but only time will tell..


Is the glow in the bottom right normal IPS glow? I have glow in the bottom right, but only when I'm up close, as it disappears at distance or if I move my line of sight. I would wager that all XBs have some degree of glow in the corner if you are close enough or in dark enough lighting. I would hesitate to call glow in the corners as BLB unless I took a careful look. My old 1080 IPS monitor had a similar glow in the bottom right corner, but it was only noticeable in low/no ambient light and on near pitch-black or darker screens, so I would say that it's typical IPS glow, at least without seeing your monitor. As for uniformity and other BLB, definitely don't blame you for that. These are certainly not normal.

I was hoping to get more responses on my post a few pages back, as I asked for others to let me know if they also had minor silver IPS glow in the bottom right. I've been speculating that this corner exhibits a bit of glow due to the way the panel is manufactured and that it is almost guaranteed to have 1 corner exhibit such glow. I also think that the AG coating makes it a bit more noticeable assuming that your eyes are calibrated to be looking for it. I don't notice it if I'm not thinking about it or unless I'm close up in a dark room with a very dark screen.

Anyways, hope you can find a monitor for yourself. I'm a bit skeptical about CES, because I don't see Acer or ASUS displaying new 27" IPS/G-SYNC monitors, unless they're aiming for a Q3/Q4 release because that might hurt sales of the current set of their monitors. The catch of course being that other manufacturers may join the market, and maybe using LG panels or something. Of course I could be totally wrong, but tha's just me not wanting my monitor to become obsolete after a month haha.


----------



## molleh

Every IPS display I've seen has glow in the corners, most significantly in the bottom right. It's just a fact of life with IPS displays.


----------



## misiak

Haven't been here for couple of days but seems nothing has changed. Tomorrow I'm sending both XB271 and PG279 back to the store and will get some break. Until anything better come up or AUO put his crap together. The price is not worth the quality at all.


----------



## Brenton

Hi,

I recently got this monitor and have no blb, no dead pixels, and it oc's to 165 np. Love it so far. Running on (2) 980ti classifieds in sli

I do have a question however:

Do you guys have a 1/4" black area of unused border before the bezel that the screen/picture does not fill?

I do and I thought the picture would go right up to the bezel.

Thanks


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brenton*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I recently got this monitor and have no blb, no dead pixels, and it oc's to 165 np. Love it so far. Running on (2) 980ti classifieds in sli
> 
> I do have a question however:
> 
> Do you guys have a 1/4" black area of unused border before the bezel that the screen/picture does not fill?
> 
> I do and I thought the picture would go right up to the bezel.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, that is normal.


----------



## Brenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Yes, that is normal.


Thanks bud.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brenton*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I recently got this monitor and have no blb, no dead pixels, and it oc's to 165 np. Love it so far. Running on (2) 980ti classifieds in sli


My single 980ti and I can only imagine the glory of your setup!


----------



## Benny89

I can confirm that BLB on this monitor mostly dissapear after few days of hard use. It's been over a week since I got mine and BLB on 40 is almost gone. There is only little left at top right corner, but I stoped noticing it.

If not for this oil stain and dead pixel I would keep it for sure.

Well, lets just hope next one will be pixel perfect.

But don't freak out too much on BLB on XB, let it work for hours for days and see how much it improves. Total different experience than on PGs I had where BLB got worse on 2 of them







.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I can confirm that BLB on this monitor mostly dissapear after few days of hard use. It's been over a week since I got mine and BLB on 40 is almost gone. There is only little left at top right corner, but I stoped noticing it.
> 
> If not for this oil stain and dead pixel I would keep it for sure.
> 
> Well, lets just hope next one will be pixel perfect.
> 
> But don't freak out too much on BLB on XB, let it work for hours for days and see how much it improves. Total different experience than on PGs I had where BLB got worse on 2 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good to hear. Now if only I had this week off


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I can confirm that BLB on this monitor mostly dissapear after few days of hard use. It's been over a week since I got mine and BLB on 40 is almost gone. There is only little left at top right corner, but I stoped noticing it.


The BLB on mine got way worse after first 24h, now at 4 days 7h I'm not sure if it got any better. The photos seem to indicate that it decreased in intensity, but it's really hard to make a good photo with my phone...

You can check it in the debug menu:

set Quick Start ON
set Deep Sleep OFF
disconnect any inputs
turn off the monitor using the button on the front
hold the leftmost button and turn the monitor on
if everything is well the LED will be orange and the monitor will start up into the menu
After it's in the debug mode you can turn on the burnin, reset it to factory defaults or even connect DP and have a normal desktop with the debug menu on.

What orientation is your monitor in Benny89? I'm interested in the tilt.



I'm using mine at around +5° and I think it can be a factor in the BLB after all. Since the panel is mounted to the backlight using a double-sided tape it might be possible for it to be warped by gravity if the tilt is positive. A negative tilt would possibly reduce the effect? This is pure speculation of course, but the fact that it can be warped by hand to eliminate BLB in the corners suggests the malleability of the frame/panel which can be affected by operating temperatures (the longer it's turned on the more it happens).

The debug menu seems to have some interesting stuff in it as well, like the panel model and versions of basically everything.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> The BLB on mine got way worse after first 24h, now at 4 days 7h I'm not sure if it got any better. The photos seem to indicate that it decreased in intensity, but it's really hard to make a good photo with my phone...
> 
> You can check it in the debug menu:
> 
> set Quick Start ON
> set Deep Sleep OFF
> disconnect any inputs
> turn off the monitor using the button on the front
> hold the leftmost button and turn the monitor on
> if everything is well the LED will be orange and the monitor will start up into the menu
> After it's in the debug mode you can turn on the burnin, reset it to factory defaults or even connect DP and have a normal desktop with the debug menu on.
> 
> What orientation is your monitor in Benny89? I'm interested in the tilt.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using mine at around +5° and I think it can be a factor in the BLB after all. Since the panel is mounted to the backlight using a double-sided tape it might be possible for it to be warped by gravity if the tilt is positive. A negative tilt would possibly reduce the effect? This is pure speculation of course, but the fact that it can be warped by hand to eliminate BLB in the corners suggests the malleability of the frame/panel which can be affected by operating temperatures (the longer it's turned on the more it happens).
> 
> The debug menu seems to have some interesting stuff in it as well, like the panel model and versions of basically everything.


Mine is deadly straight, no orientation. About two inches from ground.


----------



## Drome

Gonna pick up mine in an hour or so. I haven't followed the thread closely in a while and this is my first expensive monitor, any suggestions on what sort of testing I should do? Atm I'm just thinking of testing for dead pixels and uniformity with http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php, testing for BLB, and trying it out in as many games as possible. Is there any consensus on what sort of settings I should have it, esp. for BLB testing?


----------



## yellows

I think that BLB testing should be done from a distance (1-2 meters to eliminate the glow), with low brightness (I use 30) and at night. Be aware that for myself and some others in the thread the BLB developed over time (24h+ of active use). And for others BLB decreased over time as well.

Testing the ULMB mode is also a good idea, especially for faster games like FPS since you might like it better than a blurry G-Sync


----------



## Drome

Feeling extremely stupid now, but I figured I'd check. I've been struggling with the monitor stand now for 5 minutes, but I'm not getting it to "lock" in the correct position. The only position it seems to lock in, has the "foot" facing the left instead of the center. I'd think I was failing an IQ test hilariously, but then I saw this amazon review http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R34NJNI6714S7H/ref=cm_cr_pr_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0173PEX20. Any input?


----------



## yellows

For the stand issue I can't help since mine is unpacked in the box as I'm using a VESA mount.

The power button seems to be software-related as someone in the thread had it fixed by setting Quick Start to ON and Deep Sleep to OFF in the OSD.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drome*
> 
> Feeling extremely stupid now, but I figured I'd check. I've been struggling with the monitor stand now for 5 minutes, but I'm not getting it to "lock" in the correct position. The only position it seems to lock in, has the "foot" facing the left instead of the center. I'd think I was failing an IQ test hilariously, but then I saw this amazon review http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R34NJNI6714S7H/ref=cm_cr_pr_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0173PEX20. Any input?


Lol I had same issue. You just put it in where it fits then tighten it on bottom. Once it's tightened you can twist the stand on the base to line it up straight.


----------



## Drome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Lol I had same issue. You just put it in where it fits then tighten it on bottom. Once it's tightened you can twist the stand on the base to line it up straight.


Woah, duh... thanks ^^

Been trying out the screen a bit. Looks promising so far, I guess I can't test BLB for a few hours more, but so far it seems promising. Not too sure about white uniformity though, it looks sorta "dirty" around the edges, especially on tftcentral, facebook and metacritic. Are there any definite settings out yet? I saw some like before page 100 but now I can't find it again.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> For the stand issue I can't help since mine is unpacked in the box as I'm using a VESA mount.
> 
> The power button seems to be software-related as someone in the thread had it fixed by setting Quick Start to ON and Deep Sleep to OFF in the OSD.


Yes, you can eliminate it like this but power consumtion will be 12W in standby instead 1W in deep sleep...


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, you can eliminate it like this but power consumtion will be 12W in standby instead 1W in deep sleep...


I haven't measured it since I'm powering everything off when not in use. Is the increase just from Deep Sleep or is Quick Start contributing as well?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I haven't measured it since I'm powering everything off when not in use. Is the increase just from Deep Sleep or is Quick Start contributing as well?


Quick start is contributing as well. Deep sleep off and quick start on means that monitor is under power and only backlight is off. So it turns on instantly but power comsumtion is high in this mode. I think it's not a good tradeoff...


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Quick start is contributing as well. Deep sleep off and quick start on means that monitor is under power and only backlight is off. So it turns on instantly but power comsumtion is high in this mode. I think it's not a good tradeoff...


Does setting that actually fix the power button issue? I thought I had mine set like this but I still had issues with the power button (can't check now I sent it back and ordered another). And someone who got one from Nov said this didn't seem to be an issue anymore.


----------



## luca717

Between this and the asus pg279q I've never been so turned off about buying a product. I want to order it its 979.99cdn at my local store. I was thinking of just buying it but not sure how well acer is with the returns and turn around. I also have a vesa dual arm mount from "I can" just from Canada computers I guess their brand. I don't know how I feel suspending a 1000+ dollar monitor on any arm


----------



## yellows

I've ordered the Dell S2716DG just to compare how a supposedly good TN works









If it doesn't I'll just wait for OLED which is just around the corner it seems. Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Yoga is going to have a 2560x1440 Samsung OLED as an option. Granted it's a small laptop, but it's a start


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> Between this and the asus pg279q I've never been so turned off about buying a product. I want to order it its 979.99cdn at my local store. I was thinking of just buying it but not sure how well acer is with the returns and turn around. I also have a vesa dual arm mount from "I can" just from Canada computers I guess their brand. I don't know how I feel suspending a 1000+ dollar monitor on any arm


I didn't even have to adjust the strength of my VESA arm's lift from a 24" BenQ so there shouldn't be any problems with that. The panel itself is not that heavy.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I've ordered the Dell S2716DG just to compare how a supposedly good TN works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't I'll just wait for OLED which is just around the corner it seems. Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Yoga is going to have a 2560x1440 Samsung OLED as an option. Granted it's a small laptop, but it's a start


I feel like it is still going to be awhile before we see OLED being used for standalone monitors, especially up to the standards it would need to have for gaming.


----------



## luca717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Good to hear. Now if only I had this week off


I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a xb as once you set it up, assuming you get a good one you don't use the settings much. I've heard asus has a better osd but does that really matter?...


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a xb as once you set it up, assuming you get a good one you don't use the settings much. I've heard asus has a better osd but does that really matter?...


The Asus does have a nice OSD but I used the one on the XB1 a lot when I got it and honestly, you get used to it. The plus is that the buttons are located on the front of the display so it's easy to see what ones you're hitting. And like you said, once you have the settings how you want them, you don't have much of a reason to go back into it. In other words, don't buy the Asus solely because of the OSD being slightly nicer.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a xb as once you set it up, assuming you get a good one you don't use the settings much. I've heard asus has a better osd but does that really matter?...


No, it has not better OSD. Nicer and more user friedly yes but Acer has more calibration options and posibility to store up to 3 profiles. For me Acer is clear winner here. Asus killed this with disabling vibrance in racing mode which is the only usable mode on this monitor. And maybe this sound ridiculous but possibilty to completelly turn off the power led is one of the best thing on this monitor


----------



## dannyk8232

Good to hear. Now if only I had this week off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a xb as once you set it up, assuming you get a good one you don't use the settings much. I've heard asus has a better osd but does that really matter?...


Nah, doesn't really matter at all


----------



## crystaldark

Got this monitor today.

I have a few dead pixels and a bit of IPS glow.

Went from a Dell 4K Ultrasharp (UP2414Q) to this a better gaming experience. I didn't think I would miss it as much as I do in terms of colors and clarity. But there were bound to be trade offs.

When I enable overclocking I don't see any higher than 120hz listed in the nvidia control panel, and if I create a custom resolution above 144hz it won't save it. So I can't appear to hit 165hz. I'm on a GTX Titan (original model).

Is there a way to adjust the brightness without using the OSD? There was a utility that let me do that with my Dell.

G-Sync @ 165hz or ULMB @ 144hz for Dota 2?


----------



## Seepa

Hey guys. Been following the thread before and since I got my XB271. Appreciated a lot of the tips from people etc. and I wanted to give my input in for the owners of this wonderful display.

I recently got myself a spyder5express and I calibrated the screen using that. I was satisfied with the result, but wondered if I could go even deeper in to this calibration thing. That's when I used the software recommended here maybe a hundred pages ago, discpalgui (http://dispcalgui.hoech.net/). I did the whole shabang using that software and went for a 1,5 hour long calibration session by first setting up the initial gains from the color temperature gauges. The end result is something that blows me away. I've been spending the last couple of hours watching 1440p videos from youtube and just being amazed at the color reproduction.

So, if you want to try the same settings etc. as I have and try your luck on your panel, here they are:

Calibration target: 6500K whitepoint.
Tone curve: sRGB

Brightness: 43 (I turned this down to 33 myself afterwards, but 43 gets you closest to 6500 Kelvin)
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 2.2
Red gain: 97
Green gain: 92
Blue gain: 98
Saturation: 100

The ICC profile is attached.

-Seepa

XB271HU12016-01-0420-21D6500sRGBF-SXYZLUTMTX.zip 682k .zip file


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seepa*
> 
> Hey guys. Been following the thread before and since I got my XB271. Appreciated a lot of the tips from people etc. and I wanted to give my input in for the owners of this wonderful display.
> 
> I recently got myself a spyder5express and I calibrated the screen using that. I was satisfied with the result, but wondered if I could go even deeper in to this calibration thing. That's when I used the software recommended here maybe a hundred pages ago, discpalgui (http://dispcalgui.hoech.net/). I did the whole shabang using that software and went for a 1,5 hour long calibration session by first setting up the initial gains from the color temperature gauges. The end result is something that blows me away. I've been spending the last couple of hours watching 1440p videos from youtube and just being amazed at the color reproduction.
> 
> So, if you want to try the same settings etc. as I have and try your luck on your panel, here they are:
> 
> Calibration target: 6500K whitepoint.
> Tone curve: sRGB
> 
> Brightness: 43 (I turned this down to 33 myself afterwards, but 43 gets you closest to 6500 Kelvin)
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2
> Red gain: 97
> Green gain: 92
> Blue gain: 98
> Saturation: 100
> 
> The ICC profile is attached.
> 
> -Seepa
> 
> XB271HU12016-01-0420-21D6500sRGBF-SXYZLUTMTX.zip 682k .zip file


Awesome thanks for doing this! Any chance you know what month yours was manufactured?


----------



## Seepa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> Awesome thanks for doing this! Any chance you know what month yours was manufactured?


The manufacturing date is Oct. 2015.

-Seepa


----------



## axiumone

Wanted to throw this in as well. Pretty happy with these displays. The thin bezels are just fantastic for multi monitor set ups.


----------



## i300

Just wondering, would I send a bad monitor back for replacement to ACER or to the retailer I buy it from?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Wanted to throw this in as well. Pretty happy with these displays. The thin bezels are just fantastic for multi monitor set ups.


Whoa, nice setup







.

At i300: If the retailer is friendly with their return policy I'd do it through them, I believe Acer charges for shipping both ways :|.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaldark*
> 
> When I enable overclocking I don't see any higher than 120hz listed in the nvidia control panel, and if I create a custom resolution above 144hz it won't save it. So I can't appear to hit 165hz. I'm on a GTX Titan (original model).


GTX Titan does not support 165hz.


----------



## jlp0209

Received my 2nd XB271HU from Amazon today, and again I get a dead pixel at bottom-middle of screen. Uniformity was good and there was minimal backlight bleed to my eyes. October manufacture date. Promptly packed up and sent back to Amazon. Unbelievable.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Wanted to throw this in as well. Pretty happy with these displays. The thin bezels are just fantastic for multi monitor set ups.


dat immersion doe


----------



## crystaldark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> GTX Titan does not support 165hz.


Interesting, do you have any idea why?

The manual says you need "GTX960 Boost" to hit 165hz. As far as I can tell, that is GPU Boost 2.0, which the Titan does support.

It'd be pretty sad if my Titan couldn't do 165hz.

Edit: Original Titan is Kepler, apparently you need Maxwell to hit 165hz.

I wonder if this is a hardware limitation or if NVIDIA is being lazy (or exploitative).


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Wanted to throw this in as well. Pretty happy with these displays. The thin bezels are just fantastic for multi monitor set ups.


Damn, must be nice to have $4000 to spend on monitors, and another $4000 in video cards to drive it


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaldark*
> 
> Interesting, do you have any idea why?
> 
> The manual says you need "GTX960 Boost" to hit 165hz. As far as I can tell, that is GPU Boost 2.0, which the Titan does support.
> 
> It'd be pretty sad if my Titan couldn't do 165hz.
> 
> Edit: Original Titan is Kepler, apparently you need Maxwell to hit 165hz.
> 
> I wonder if this is a hardware limitation or if NVIDIA is being lazy (or exploitative).


NVIDIA being exploitative is the most likely answer.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Alright so all of a sudden my G-Sync does not seem to be working. My refresh counter on the top right (turned on through the monitor OSD) is displaying 144hz even in The Witcher 3, which I was previously running at about 55 fps. I think it all started when I tried to enable the windowed G-sync option in the Nvidia control panel, but even after reverting to the normal full screen G-Sync mode in the Nvidia control panel, and restarting both the computer and monitor multiple times (along with removing the display port cable), I am still getting 144hz no matter what. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> Alright so all of a sudden my G-Sync does not seem to be working. My refresh counter on the top right (turned on through the monitor OSD) is displaying 144hz even in The Witcher 3, which I was previously running at about 55 fps. I think it all started when I tried to enable the windowed G-sync option in the Nvidia control panel, but even after reverting to the normal full screen G-Sync mode in the Nvidia control panel, and restarting both the computer and monitor multiple times (along with removing the display port cable), I am still getting 144hz no matter what. Anyone have any ideas?


I was randomly having this problem and noticed it in CSGO. The refresh rate from the OSD would always display as 165Hz and the Mode would show as Normal even though G-Sync was enabled. Restarting the computer fixed it for me.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> I was randomly having this problem and noticed it in CSGO. The refresh rate from the OSD would always display as 165Hz and the Mode would show as Normal even though G-Sync was enabled. Restarting the computer fixed it for me.


Yeah G-Sync just doesn't seem to want to work anymore. Quite frustrating.


----------



## Stigmatta

Make sure youre enabling 144hz in the actual Windows settings also, not too mention Nvidia control panel


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> Make sure youre enabling 144hz in the actual Windows settings also, not too mention Nvidia control panel


It's running at 144hz, the issue is that when I open a game it doesn't drop down to the actual framerate of the game. G-sync is enabled, I've tried turning it off and on again and restarting etc. Working on changing video card driver versions. I think it's a software issue.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Alright. G-sync is working again, but the whole reason that I believe it stopped working was because I enabled it to work on windowed games in the Nvidia control panel. I really want to use that feature (I like to control music player on my second monitor while I play games) but I'm scared to try it again.

What I did was, I "uninstalled" my video card driver through Windows and restart my computer. When I restarted my computer, for some reason it appeared as though the video driver wasn't actually uninstalled but despite that weirdness everything worked again.









Is anyone using the windowed G-sync option with their XB271HU?


----------



## luca717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Received my 2nd XB271HU from Amazon today, and again I get a dead pixel at bottom-middle of screen. Uniformity was good and there was minimal backlight bleed to my eyes. October manufacture date. Promptly packed up and sent back to Amazon. Unbelievable.


I don't understand though. I find it hard to believe even with the highest qc, them selling only dead-less pixel monitors. Most companies won't rma for a dead pixel. It's usually multiple or a group within a sq in area


----------



## BornHanged

Just got my monitor in today. No noticeable backlight bleed, very nice uniformity, but unfortunately a dead pixel at the bottom right. Debating whether or not I should try my chances at returning..


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> I don't understand though. I find it hard to believe even with the highest qc, them selling only dead-less pixel monitors. Most companies won't rma for a dead pixel. It's usually multiple or a group within a sq in area


There are absolutely pixel perfect monitors out there, and for $800 I demand it. Just have to buy from good shops who have good return policies. I won't return a monitor if it has backlight bleed or glow, unless it is excessive. But dead pixels = auto RMA for me.

My $300 gsync TN has a perfect screen, and I got it on the 1st try. I am close to going with the new Dell gaming monitor but I already have a perfect 24" TN gsync monitor, going to another TN at 27", albeit 1440p, isnt worth it. I've never seen anything like this re: piss poor QC of 144hz IPS monitors. If companies don't want to deal with RMA's they should put out better quality products.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> Alright. G-sync is working again, but the whole reason that I believe it stopped working was because I enabled it to work on windowed games in the Nvidia control panel. I really want to use that feature (I like to control music player on my second monitor while I play games) but I'm scared to try it again.
> 
> What I did was, I "uninstalled" my video card driver through Windows and restart my computer. When I restarted my computer, for some reason it appeared as though the video driver wasn't actually uninstalled but despite that weirdness everything worked again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone using the windowed G-sync option with their XB271HU?


I'm using GSync windowed mode. I prefer it that way cause of fast alt+tab (running my game in borderless fullscreen). I had your problem before but it was because I tried setting a profile for a program (Mailbird) to fixed rate, and for some reason it screwed up GSync for my games. I had to remove that profile and restart the PC to fix it. I think NVidia's driver for GSync is still immature, especially for windowed mode, so there are all kinds of problems.

P.S. I'm using driver 359.06.


----------



## luca717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> There are absolutely pixel perfect monitors out there, and for $800 I demand it. Just have to buy from good shops who have good return policies. I won't return a monitor if it has backlight bleed or glow, unless it is excessive. But dead pixels = auto RMA for me.
> 
> My $300 gsync TN has a perfect screen, and I got it on the 1st try. I am close to going with the new Dell gaming monitor but I already have a perfect 24" TN gsync monitor, going to another TN at 27", albeit 1440p, isnt worth it. I've never seen anything like this re: piss poor QC of 144hz IPS monitors. If companies don't want to deal with RMA's they should put out better quality products.


Getting a tn panel, no matter the brand or hardware inside is like getting a colourblind wife and asking her to paint a rainbow. The colours are **** no matter what. I'll take 40 dead pixels before a tn


----------



## molleh

Spoken like someone who has never tried one of the 8 bit 1440p TN displays. (ROG Swift, Dell S2716DG, XL2730Z, etc)


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaldark*
> 
> Is there a way to adjust the brightness without using the OSD? There was a utility that let me do that with my Dell.


Dell is licensing softMCCS for their utility and EnTech's tool is free for home use. It is way more powerful than the Dell one though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaldark*
> 
> G-Sync @ 165hz or ULMB @ 144hz for Dota 2?


I'm using ULMB for gaming almost exclusively. You have to use 120Hz for it, since that's the limit of the current implementation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> NVIDIA being exploitative is the most likely answer.


I doubt that, for refresh rates over 144Hz both the G-Sync module in the display and support circuitry on the GPU are getting overclocked (the Asus PG279G's debug menu even has a timer on how long G-Sync is running at overclock). Not to mention DisplayPort being on the border of defined standard bandwidth, hence why not every cable is working








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> What I did was, I "uninstalled" my video card driver through Windows and restart my computer. When I restarted my computer, for some reason it appeared as though the video driver wasn't actually uninstalled but despite that weirdness everything worked again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone using the windowed G-sync option with their XB271HU?


Have you tried doing a clean install with the nVidia installer or even using Display Driver Uninstaller? If you have previously tweaked a game profile without having a G-Sync display then there might be some leftovers in the driver configuration. It's always safer to a clean install when there are major changes to your hardware


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> Spoken like someone who has never tried one of the 8 bit 1440p TN displays. (ROG Swift, Dell S2716DG, XL2730Z, etc)


I'm very curious about the Dell and have ordered it myself. In the dedicated thread they are having lots of positive feedback even about the colour quality. Granted, you pretty much have to calibrate the display, but after calibration it's not really that far away from an IPS without the awful glow.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> Getting a tn panel, no matter the brand or hardware inside is like getting a colourblind wife and asking her to paint a rainbow. The colours are **** no matter what. I'll take 40 dead pixels before a tn


LOL. Yes, you are right. But colors are not so bad for TN panel here. Worse is gama shift. Gradient at the top and sides of the screen bright. You can actually see how the font strength is getting low are you read from top to the bottom. Bleeee, who wants to look at that ? No way TN for me and especially such big size.... And I recommend this to everyone who ever tried IPS. DON'T BUY TN!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> Spoken like someone who has never tried one of the 8 bit 1440p TN displays. (ROG Swift, Dell S2716DG, XL2730Z, etc)


I've tried and it's truth. But as I said, colors are pretty good for a TN panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Dell is licensing softMCCS for their utility and EnTech's tool is free for home use. It is way more powerful than the Dell one though.


The problem is that values set by softMCCS are not persistent. So it's quiet useless. At least it was like that on PG2789Q...


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Received my 2nd XB271HU from Amazon today, and again I get a dead pixel at bottom-middle of screen. Uniformity was good and there was minimal backlight bleed to my eyes. *October manufacture date*. Promptly packed up and sent back to Amazon. Unbelievable.


Seeing how these are in such very limited supply, and people have been getting nov batch. At this point everyone should be getting nov batch.
Looks like acer's recycling process of returned units has started on the 271HU's. My 2 will be here today and tomorrow they better be from Nov.


----------



## haticK

My 2nd is coming tomorrow from Amazon but this one is coming from a different location. Don't know if that's a good or bad thing.


----------



## krotondo

So got around to build my new pc last night & opening up the monitor after having it sit in the box for a week. So far looks like zero dead pixels, no dust, minimal to no blb ( maybe by the power switch but it could be IPS glow ) - I will take some pics hopefully today or tomorrow and see what everybody thinks


----------



## crystaldark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Dell is licensing softMCCS for their utility and EnTech's tool is free for home use. It is way more powerful than the Dell one though.


Awesome. I'll try this when I get home today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I'm using ULMB for gaming almost exclusively. You have to use 120Hz for it, since that's the limit of the current implementation.


I started using ULMB @ 120hz last night. I really like it. Everything is so smooth.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Seeing how these are in such very limited supply, and people have been getting nov batch. At this point everyone should be getting nov batch.
> Looks like acer's recycling process of returned units has started on the 271HU's. My 2 will be here today and tomorrow they better be from Nov.


I checked the packaging / tape job and the monitor box, and all appeared to be unused. Components were sealed in bags and monitor protective film and tape were intact. Mine did not appear to have been used. Unless they totally repackaged everything and re-taped everything down to a T. I guess it's possible....eagerly await the re-stock to re-order, I decided I'm not giving up on this, it's such a sweet monitor.


----------



## Dodjos

Hello, got mine today, I didn't do color settings yet. It looks great except it has glow in bottom left and right. Left is silver and right is more orange. I dont know if it's "normal" or not. Can it improves after some days using it ? What settings should i do?

Thx.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodjos*
> 
> Hello, got mine today, I didn't do color settings yet. It looks great except it has glow in bottom left and right. Left is silver and right is more orange. I dont know if it's "normal" or not. Can it improves after some days using it ? What settings should i do?
> 
> Thx.


It's normal and I'm not convinced IPS glow changes over time like that.


----------



## cyrax2768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seepa*
> 
> Hey guys. Been following the thread before and since I got my XB271. Appreciated a lot of the tips from people etc. and I wanted to give my input in for the owners of this wonderful display.
> 
> I recently got myself a spyder5express and I calibrated the screen using that. I was satisfied with the result, but wondered if I could go even deeper in to this calibration thing. That's when I used the software recommended here maybe a hundred pages ago, discpalgui (http://dispcalgui.hoech.net/). I did the whole shabang using that software and went for a 1,5 hour long calibration session by first setting up the initial gains from the color temperature gauges. The end result is something that blows me away. I've been spending the last couple of hours watching 1440p videos from youtube and just being amazed at the color reproduction.
> 
> So, if you want to try the same settings etc. as I have and try your luck on your panel, here they are:
> 
> Calibration target: 6500K whitepoint.
> Tone curve: sRGB
> 
> Brightness: 43 (I turned this down to 33 myself afterwards, but 43 gets you closest to 6500 Kelvin)
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2
> Red gain: 97
> Green gain: 92
> Blue gain: 98
> Saturation: 100
> 
> The ICC profile is attached.
> 
> -Seepa
> 
> XB271HU12016-01-0420-21D6500sRGBF-SXYZLUTMTX.zip 682k .zip file


I tried out your ICC and settings, but after my monitor still looks yellowish. I'm noticing this on all ICC profiles i tried so far. Is this how the monitors are being calibrated or are my eyes not accepting that the display with these settings are actually white lol?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> I tried out your ICC and settings, but after my monitor still looks yellowish. I'm noticing this on all ICC profiles i tried so far. Is this how the monitors are being calibrated or are my eyes not accepting that the display with these settings are actually white lol?


You're not really supposed to use other peoples' ICC profiles. It's different for every monitor. Ideally you'd make your own with a calibration kit.


----------



## cyrax2768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You're not really supposed to use other peoples' ICC profiles. It's different for every monitor. Ideally you'd make your own with a calibration kit.


Yea I've done my own calibration using a Spyder 5, I was just curious about the results other people got. I'm especially waiting for the ICC profile for TFT Central since I've used their profiles for every monitor I've owned so far. I just don't get why I see so much more yellow (this is not limited to my one xb271 because i tried them on my first defective xb271 same results)


----------



## KickAssCop

Btw not sure if posted already but your problem of monitor button not responding with a single touch is fixable by going to the ranch icon and disabling deep sleep and enabling quick start. I almost thought the button was faulty lol.


----------



## Seepa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> I tried out your ICC and settings, but after my monitor still looks yellowish. I'm noticing this on all ICC profiles i tried so far. Is this how the monitors are being calibrated or are my eyes not accepting that the display with these settings are actually white lol?


It really might be the latter. It looked yellow to me as well at first, but the more i use it, the better it looks. Its always worst for the first hour after uisng a new profile.

The guy above is also correct about not using another persons profile since its not the same panel. You do get close though.

-Seepa


----------



## C3321J6

Well i got another one its nov build no pixel issues too early to tell about bleed but has horrid white glow on the bottom right.
This isn't bleed its glow its fine looking straight on.
Even from normal sit position its really visible its just as bad as back light bleed if not worst because bleed could get better overtime.
Also have yet to see one of these with good uniformity

edit

back in the box


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaldark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I'm using ULMB for gaming almost exclusively. You have to use 120Hz for it, since that's the limit of the current implementation.
> 
> 
> 
> I started using ULMB @ 120hz last night. I really like it. Everything is so smooth.
Click to expand...

Are you guys using V-Sync to cap the game at 120 FPS? I find there's too much crosstalk otherwise with my XB270HU (and too much at 100 Hz, and too much crosstalk + too much flicker at 85 Hz). ULMB at 144 Hz would be amazing. But ULMB 120 Hz + triple buffered V-Sync is the best I think. If I can't maintain 120 FPS then I switch to G-SYNC.

I should try V-Sync 1/2 refresh rate with ULMB @ 120 Hz in games where I can only maintain 60 FPS.


----------



## Dodjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's normal and I'm not convinced IPS glow changes over time like that.


I was just wondering what is the normal amount of glow you should get on this monitor. Is the "orange" glow normal?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodjos*
> 
> I was just wondering what is the normal amount of glow you should get on this monitor. Is the "orange" glow normal?


Orange actually seems to be less common for the XB271HU, most people report normal silver/white glow. But considering other monitors with nearly identical panels (Acer XB270HU, ASUS PG279Q) show orangish/yellowish glow, it's not surprising. These AHVA panels also have more glow than your average IPS panel.

You might find this video from *CallsignVega* helpful:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It4u65LjOB8


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Are you guys using V-Sync to cap the game at 120 FPS? I find there's too much crosstalk otherwise with my XB270HU (and too much at 100 Hz, and too much crosstalk + too much flicker at 85 Hz). ULMB at 144 Hz would be amazing. But ULMB 120 Hz + triple buffered V-Sync is the best I think. If I can't maintain 120 FPS then I switch to G-SYNC.
> 
> I should try V-Sync 1/2 refresh rate with ULMB @ 120 Hz in games where I can only maintain 60 FPS.


When I use G-Sync I cap my FPS at 165 using RivaTuner. This way you don't have to deal with the negative effects of VSync and it forces G-Sync to always be enabled.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Well i got another one its nov build no pixel issues too early to tell about bleed but has horrid white glow on the bottom right.
> This isn't bleed its glow its fine looking straight on.
> Even from normal sit position its really visible its just as bad as back light bleed if not worst because bleed could get better overtime.
> Also have yet to see one of these with good uniformity


I'm starting to think that 27" might be too big for an AHVA because of the glow. I'm finding it more and more annoying even after moving the panel as far away as possible. Light content is fine, but darker seem problematic... If you have Battle.net select Heroes of the Storm and maximize the Battle.net window. The right corner changes colour and shows glow very dramatically on my panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodjos*
> 
> I was just wondering what is the normal amount of glow you should get on this monitor. Is the "orange" glow normal?


My previous PG279G had really orange glow, the XB271 is more silver-yellowish, but not as silver as my old Dell IPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Are you guys using V-Sync to cap the game at 120 FPS? I find there's too much crosstalk otherwise with my XB270HU (and too much at 100 Hz, and too much crosstalk + too much flicker at 85 Hz). ULMB at 144 Hz would be amazing. But ULMB 120 Hz + triple buffered V-Sync is the best I think. If I can't maintain 120 FPS then I switch to G-SYNC.
> 
> I should try V-Sync 1/2 refresh rate with ULMB @ 120 Hz in games where I can only maintain 60 FPS.


I'm using VSync and I wouldn't sacrifice ULMB for GSync unless the game was unable to deliver over 60 FPS, which at the moment doesn't happen


----------



## nefrusy

Has anyone figured out how to use the speakers on the XB271HU? If you are using a DisplayPort cable, is there any way to feed the audio to the monitor? I only see a little headphone jack on the back, which I'm assuming is output.

My guess is the audio is only passed to the monitor through the HDMI cable, but I haven't tested it yet. I found a manual for the monitor online (didn't come in box apparently), but it doesn't really talk about connecting audio except for one line: "Connect the Audio Cable (Optional)". Funny part is, they don't even show an audio cable in their diagram of connections!

Thankfully the speakers are not a selling point for me; typically I am using a good pair of headphones, but it would be nice to switch to (crappy) speakers for certain occasions.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> When I use G-Sync I cap my FPS at 165 using RivaTuner. This way you don't have to deal with the negative effects of VSync and it forces G-Sync to always be enabled.


Isn't it the same as having G-Sync with VSync enabled at the same time? From what I've understood G-Sync will work regardless of VSync up to the point where FPS meets with the refresh rate. After that it depends on VSync setting what happens, either FPS is limited to refresh or G-Sync is off and FPS can fly away.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Has anyone figured out how to use the speakers on the XB271HU? If you are using a DisplayPort cable, is there any way to feed the audio to the monitor? I only see a little headphone jack on the back, which I'm assuming is output.
> 
> My guess is the audio is only passed to the monitor through the HDMI cable, but I haven't tested it yet. I found a manual for the monitor online (didn't come in box apparently), but it doesn't really talk about connecting audio except for one line: "Connect the Audio Cable (Optional)". Funny part is, they don't even show an audio cable in their diagram of connections!
> 
> Thankfully the speakers are not a selling point for me; typically I am using a good pair of headphones, but it would be nice to switch to (crappy) speakers for certain occasions.


Audio is carried over both DisplayPort and HDMI, you have to select the output device in Windows' playback settings. Check "Set Up Digital Audio" in the nVidia Control Panel as well, it should show the monitor on the list.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Isn't it the same as having G-Sync with VSync enabled at the same time? From what I've understood G-Sync will work regardless of VSync up to the point where FPS meets with the refresh rate. After that it depends on VSync setting what happens, either FPS is limited to refresh or G-Sync is off and FPS can fly away.


Right, but if you were to ever go above 165 FPS, VSync would enable and you would get the typical input lag associated with it. If you just cap FPS you can avoid that.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I'm starting to think that 27" might be too big for an AHVA because of the glow. I'm finding it more and more annoying even after moving the panel as far away as possible. Light content is fine, but darker seem problematic... If you have Battle.net select Heroes of the Storm and maximize the Battle.net window. The right corner changes colour and shows glow very dramatically on my panel.


My 270HU is fine and the other 5 271 I tried were also. Its so bad my black taskbar is light grey on the right so even during normal use i see it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I'm starting to think that 27" might be too big for an AHVA because of the glow. I'm finding it more and more annoying even after moving the panel as far away as possible. Light content is fine, but darker seem problematic... If you have Battle.net select Heroes of the Storm and maximize the Battle.net window. The right corner changes colour and shows glow very dramatically on my panel.


Try playing SOMA on any 144 Hz AHVA panel. Putting aside the game's greatness, it is one of the most demanding when it comes to display performance. IPS glow is so harmful in that game.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Has anyone figured out how to use the speakers on the XB271HU? If you are using a DisplayPort cable, is there any way to feed the audio to the monitor? I only see a little headphone jack on the back, which I'm assuming is output.
> 
> My guess is the audio is only passed to the monitor through the HDMI cable, but I haven't tested it yet. I found a manual for the monitor online (didn't come in box apparently), but it doesn't really talk about connecting audio except for one line: "Connect the Audio Cable (Optional)". Funny part is, they don't even show an audio cable in their diagram of connections!
> 
> Thankfully the speakers are not a selling point for me; typically I am using a good pair of headphones, but it would be nice to switch to (crappy) speakers for certain occasions.


My god. You are one of those people I thought didn't exist. Someone who appreciates and uses these crap speakers


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Right, but if you were to ever go above 165 FPS, VSync would enable and you would get the typical input lag associated with it. If you just cap FPS you can avoid that.


It still depends heavily on how the engine will react to such setting as most developers optimize for VSync on/off and not for an arbitrary FPS cap enforced by the driver. For example CS:GO is quite counter-intuitive in that regard:



I'd like to see a "professional" benchmark of 165Hz/GSync/FPS cap/VSync.

On a side note: considering "input lag" at 165 FPS when the frame time is ~6ms, what interesting times we live in


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> My 270HU is fine and the other 5 271 I tried were also. Its so bad my black taskbar is light grey on the right so even during normal use i see it.


I don't think I understand what you wrote, is it bad or good now?


----------



## C3321J6

Its bad im just saying not all are bad. I have a 270 with min glow and ive already gone though 5 other 271's and they were not this bad,


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Its bad im just saying not all are bad. I have a 270 with min glow and ive already gone though 5 other 271's and they were not this bad,


Panel lottery it seems... So what are the chances of getting no bad pixels, no dust, no BLB and no bad glow?


----------



## C3321J6

All 5 didn't have any pixel issues.
4 had bad bleeding. This one i didn't even wait till tonight to check that glow distracting enough.
Couple had dust.
And this is the only one with distracting glow.
All of them had not so great uniformity never nice white background parts of screen either too warm or too cool.

I have one more coming tomorrow but 99.9% sure its going back.


----------



## yellows

Mine is going back also and every store in my country is out of stock for now.

Also ViewSonic has announced an equivalent monitor as well:
Quote:


> XG2703-GS
> ViewSonic's XG2703-GS puts players right in the middle of the action with Quad HD 2560 x 1440 resolution and 165Hz SuperClear IPS-type panel technology. This 27-inch flagship monitor provides exceptional color and critical detail with ultra-wide viewing angles. For seamless gaming performance, the monitor is built with NVIDIA G-Sync technology that eliminates screen-tearing and stuttering for the smoothest gameplay.


I wonder if they are using the same panel since "SuperClear IPS-type" sounds a bit vague


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Mine is going back also and every store in my country is out of stock for now.
> 
> Also ViewSonic has announced an equivalent monitor as well:
> I wonder if they are using the same panel since "SuperClear IPS-type" sounds a bit vague


"The XG2703-GS will be available for a MSRP of $1,217.00 (USD) and starts shipping March"

$1200 and it's super ugly, what are they thinking


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> "The XG2703-GS will be available for a MSRP of $1,217.00 (USD) and starts shipping March"
> 
> $1200 and it's super ugly, what are they thinking


Maybe the cost of finding good AUO panels is just *that* high?


----------



## C3321J6

I got excited till i seen 1200 price that cant be right though.


----------



## yellows

EIZO's FreeSync 27" IPS is expensive as well (1100 euro I think it was), maybe it's just the price of not being a "big boy" like Acer or ASUS?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Btw not sure if posted already but your problem of monitor button not responding with a single touch is fixable by going to the ranch icon and disabling deep sleep and enabling quick start. I almost thought the button was faulty lol.


It's more responsive now but not totally fix. Two scenarios that I've found that cause multiple presses:

1) When the monitor turns off and goes from blue LED to orange LED, if I press the power button during that time, it won't turn off (seems to need a few sec of cooldown or something).
2) I need to press the power button at the dead center for it to work most of the time.

This shouldn't happen in an $800 monitor. But I guess nothing is perfect in this world and it's kinda minor, so it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Hm, with these new Viewsonic monitors coming out, I wonder if it may just be safer to get a high quality 27" 1080p IPS G-Sync 144hz from them (their new XG2701) with that nice price tag of $529, and wait for 4k to become the new standard while enjoying the higher frame rates at 1080p. Thoughts on that?


----------



## Teiji

Once you go 1440p, you don't go back to 1080p. (Same with IPS, you don't go back to TN.)


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Once you go 1440p, you don't go back to 1080p. (Same with IPS, you don't go back to TN.)


True! I am loving my XB271HU, although I am not noticing as big of a difference in games as I thought I would. I mostly just see a difference on the desktop... Maybe it's just my eyes.


----------



## C3321J6

The XG2701 is freesync monitor.
also 1080 on 27' t low DPI especially coming from 27'1440

I wouldn't go any higher than 24' with 1080


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> The XG2701 is freesync monitor.


Ah, it appears I was confused by the announcement. They mention all the models come in G-sync versions as well but the page I was looking at only seems to list the prices for the freesync models.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Audio is carried over both DisplayPort and HDMI, you have to select the output device in Windows' playback settings. Check "Set Up Digital Audio" in the nVidia Control Panel as well, it should show the monitor on the list.


Ahhhhh, with a name like "DisplayPort" I just assumed it was display-only, no audio. Thanks for the info! I might try it out, but I wish I could just pass the audio in directly to the monitor from my sound card, that way I'd be able to switch between speakers and headphones easily in the Sound Blaster software. But I guess it's not that hard selecting a playback device in Windows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> My god. You are one of those people I thought didn't exist. Someone who appreciates and uses these crap speakers


LOL! Yeah, I can live with 2W speakers when it's just playing "Bob the Builder" videos for my son. But even he prefers putting on headphones haha!


----------



## haticK

I wouldn't go 4K until OLED monitors are a thing because you already know they are going to be 10x nicer than anything you see now.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> I wouldn't go 4K until OLED monitors are a thing because you already know they are going to be 10x nicer than anything you see now.


Good point. I think I am just wishing my GTX 970 could push out more frames to take advantage of the higher hz of the xb271hu. Considering SLI 970, but it seems like a poor investment.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> Good point. I think I am just wishing my GTX 970 could push out more frames to take advantage of the higher hz of the xb271hu. Considering SLI 970, but it seems like a poor investment.


Could look for a 980ti on sale. That pushes good frame rates and should be quite affordable soon with all the Pascal hype


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Could look for a 980ti on sale. That pushes good frame rates and should be quite affordable soon with all the Pascal hype


That's a good point, but I wouldn't want to waste my 970, and I don't know if there is a big market on Craigslist for videocards...


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> That's a good point, but I wouldn't want to waste my 970, and I don't know if there is a big market on Craigslist for videocards...


Yeah, will prob be a couple months of hunting for a 980ti on sale anyway, with which you could try and sell the 970 i guess (maybe here?) and use it for less demanding games...


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> Good point. I think I am just wishing my GTX 970 could push out more frames to take advantage of the higher hz of the xb271hu. Considering SLI 970, but it seems like a poor investment.


I also have a single 970 but I'm more interested in Pascal, think it will be more worth the money.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> I also have a single 970 but I'm more interested in Pascal, think it will be more worth the money.


That's probably how I'll go about it. I mean, I'm running The Witcher 3 at high'ish settings at 50fps. I can deal with it. And the XB271HU will just shine even more some day when I can get a card that gets 100fps+ at Ultra.


----------



## mo0sic

Is there a way to reduce ghosting when ULMB is on? It's nice being able to see clear motion, but the ghosting it introduces is a poor trade-off.


----------



## cyrax2768

Anyone know if you set ULMB on via the nvidia control panel on an application basis do you also need to turn on ULMB via the OSD of the monitor? When I tried it via the Nvidia Control Panel it changed the refresh rate of the monitor to 120hz but the setting on monitor for ULMB was off. If I then manually turned it on via the OSD i noticed the brightness get a lot darker.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> Is there a way to reduce ghosting when ULMB is on? It's nice being able to see clear motion, but the ghosting it introduces is a poor trade-off.


Unfortunately no, you can't control overdrive in ULMB mode.


----------



## krotondo

should i send this back? no dead pixels or dust


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> Anyone know if you set ULMB on via the nvidia control panel on an application basis do you also need to turn on ULMB via the OSD of the monitor? When I tried it via the Nvidia Control Panel it changed the refresh rate of the monitor to 120hz but the setting on monitor for ULMB was off. If I then manually turned it on via the OSD i noticed the brightness get a lot darker.


The brightness got a lot darker because ULMB actually turned on. Sadly enabling it on an application basis doesn't work for most people it seems. It doesn't work for me on my XB270HU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> Is there a way to reduce ghosting when ULMB is on? It's nice being able to see clear motion, but the ghosting it introduces is a poor trade-off.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no, you can't control overdrive in ULMB mode.
Click to expand...

I don't think overdrive is the problem here (does overdrive even apply when running ULMB?). I think the problem is strobe crosstalk. To minimize it, run ULMB @ 120 Hz and enable V-Sync. Frame rate and refresh rate have to be matched at 120 from my observations in order to minimize this issue (although the issue is still far too persistent at 100 Hz and 85 Hz).


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> Anyone know if you set ULMB on via the nvidia control panel on an application basis do you also need to turn on ULMB via the OSD of the monitor? When I tried it via the Nvidia Control Panel it changed the refresh rate of the monitor to 120hz but the setting on monitor for ULMB was off.


ULMB's handling in the Control Panel is very poor. This is what I had to do to set ULMB for a game while keeping G-Sync on the desktop:

ensure that G-Sync is working and the desktop refresh rate *is not* 120Hz
Manage 3D Settings -> Program Settings -> select game -> set Monitor Technology to ULMB
press Apply
for me pressing Apply actually makes G-Sync turn itself off, so check in the monitor OSD that it's not off
if it's off go to Set up G-SYNC and disable/enable -> Apply
After doing that start the game in question, change the refresh rate to 120Hz in game's setting and ULMB should be automatically enabled from now on for that game. If it's not then turn it on in the OSD.

This is very annoying since any change to Monitor Technology setting in Program Settings turns G-Sync off temporarily for me...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> If I then manually turned it on via the OSD i noticed the brightness get a lot darker.


ULMB by the way it operates reduces brightness so that is normal.


----------



## haticK

Yeah I agree that there needs to be a simple way to just swap between G-Sync/ULMB. This is why I just only use G-Sync regardless of the game.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sadly enabling it on an application basis doesn't work for most people it seems. It doesn't work for me on my XB270HU.


I managed to get it to work, but the procedure is awkward.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I don't think overdrive is the problem here (does overdrive even apply when running ULMB?). I think the problem is strobe crosstalk. To minimize it, run ULMB @ 120 Hz and enable V-Sync. Frame rate and refresh rate have to be matched from my observations in order to minimize this issue (although the issue is still far too persistent at 100 Hz and 85 Hz).


You might be correct, after careful observation artefacts I get on this test appear to be snapshots of ghosting and not inverse ghosting as I thought before. That test runs with VSync at least on Opera. The strength of those artefacts increases the lower on the screen they are. That is also normal for ULMB.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Yeah I agree that there needs to be a simple way to just swap between G-Sync/ULMB. This is why I just only use G-Sync regardless of the game.


Why would one want to use ULMB over G-Sync? I don't know very much about it.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> Why would one want to use ULMB over G-Sync? I don't know very much about it.


Try this test in ULMB and turn it on and off in the OSD to see the difference.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> Why would one want to use ULMB over G-Sync? I don't know very much about it.


ULMB is typically a better choice for games that have a stable, high framerate. G-Sync is helpful in games where FPS can vary depending on what's going on because it keeps the refresh rate in sync with your FPS.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Try this test in ULMB and turn it on and off in the OSD to see the difference.


I'll have to try that when I get home








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> ULMB is typically a better choice for games that have a stable, high framerate. G-Sync is helpful in games where FPS can vary depending on what's going on because it keeps the refresh rate in sync with your FPS.


That's very interesting! So games where you're obviously going to be hitting 144hz.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> Why would one want to use ULMB over G-Sync? I don't know very much about it.


ULMB makes an LCD screen have almost CRT-like motion clarity (save for strobe crosstalk-the ghosting discussed above). It removes basically all perceivable motion blur, almost emulating what you'd see if the response time was like 0.5 ms or so (again CRT-like). I agree that if you can maintain 120+ FPS in a game, use ULMB @ 120 Hz + V-Sync.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> should i send this back? no dead pixels or dust


I'm no expert but the lower part of the screen on the first photo seems way darker. The all-black photo was shot with too high ISO I think (I'm not sure if you can even change that in an iPhone), but it still looks bad unfortunately. 3 corners glowing like that is unlucky. But the main question is... can you live with that? Try some dark games and see how you like it.


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I'm no expert but the lower part of the screen on the first photo seems way darker. The all-black photo was shot with too high ISO I think (I'm not sure if you can even change that in an iPhone), but it still looks bad unfortunately. 3 corners glowing like that is unlucky. But the main question is... can you live with that? Try some dark games and see how you like it.


just tried playing rust at night, even at 50 brightness or lower those 3 corners stand out like a sore thumb...


----------



## jlp0209

In stock now at NewEgg, go get 'em! I ordered one, my 3rd attempt. Let's hope for some good luck all around.


----------



## krotondo

No dead pixels, no dust but bad bleed. Played rust in at night and it was noticeable, brightness at 50.

Opinions? October build


----------



## Dodjos

I can't take a good picture of the glow, it's a little more diffused.
No dead pixel.
Should i keep it? The glow bothers me a bit but I dont want to get something worst with a other pannel :s


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> No dead pixels, no dust but bad bleed. Played rust in at night and it was noticeable, brightness at 50.
> 
> Opinions? October build


Yikes. Did you take video of the monitor and then a screenshot from the video, or just take a photo? I ask because you / we may get a better feel for the leakage if you do it via the first method. I'd send it back, personally.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodjos*
> 
> I can't take a good picture of the glow, it's a little more diffused.
> No dead pixel.
> Should i keep it? The glow bothers me a bit but I dont want to get something worst with a other pannel :s


Glow will always be present. I say keep it, I don't think you can do better. Funny though, when viewing your black picture at work on this crappy generic 4:3 monitor I see absolutely nothing in the image. Just blackness.


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Yikes. Did you take video of the monitor and then a screenshot from the video, or just take a photo? I ask because you / we may get a better feel for the leakage if you do it via the first method. I'd send it back, personally.


just a pic, let me try the video screenshot method


----------



## Dodjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Glow will always be present. I say keep it, I don't think you can do better. Funny though, when viewing your black picture at work on this crappy generic 4:3 monitor I see absolutely nothing in the image. Just blackness.


It's my note 3 it takes pictures too bright or too dark, I noticed the glow in alien tho since the game is really dark.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodjos*
> 
> I can't take a good picture of the glow, it's a little more diffused.
> No dead pixel.
> Should i keep it? The glow bothers me a bit but I dont want to get something worst with a other pannel :s


I would consider your monitor to be a winner and would keep it if it were me. Slight pink hue in your white screen photo, could just be the photo.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodjos*
> 
> 
> Should i keep it? The glow bothers me a bit but I dont want to get something worst with a other pannel :s


There's definitely a BLB spot in the upper left corner. The lower right corner seems fishy as well, but it's way better than mine for example. I'd wait for at least 24h of use to retest the BLB. Mine actually got worse in time. The photo was taken with very high ISO so it probably looks better in person. All in all it's always how you feel about it, though it looks good


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodjos*
> 
> It's my note 3 it takes pictures too bright or too dark, I noticed the glow in alien tho since the game is really dark.


Try using bias lighting if you can (install a 6500k light behind the monitor). It won't help with the glow per se but it will help with perceived black depth.

http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/Ideal-Lume.htm#standard

These AHVA monitors are bad for horror games though, as you mentioned. I hope you don't love the genre as I do.


----------



## krotondo

Here is a video screenshot





still ****?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> Here is a video screenshot
> 
> still ****?


Still iffy at the corners of the screen, but much better than your 1st photo. If you don't notice this during regular usage and it is only "slightly" noticeable while gaming on black backgrounds, I'd consider keeping it. If it were me, I'd probably keep this as well, but it's close. I'm not as picky about backlight bleed as I am about dead pixels.

Edit- looking again, I'd send that guy back. That's too much bleed for me.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> Here is a video screenshot


Yeah, it's still pretty severe. You can wait a day of use to see if it reduces itself, since few people actually had it improve over time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*


This looks like IPS glow and all panels will have it to some degree.


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Still iffy at the corners of the screen, but much better than your 1st photo. If you don't notice this during regular usage and it is only "slightly" noticeable while gaming on black backgrounds, I'd consider keeping it. If it were me, I'd probably keep this as well, but it's close. I'm not as picky about backlight bleed as I am about dead pixels.


it was pretty bad in a Rust night game, i might grab one when amazon get more and try again, worst case i keep this one etc.


----------



## krotondo

would doing a burn in help?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> would doing a burn in help?


There are no downsides to doing a burnin now. If it gets better then awesome, keep it. If it gets worse then it's still a good thing since you can probably still exchange it now, instead of 2 weeks from now


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> it was pretty bad in a Rust night game, i might grab one when amazon get more and try again, worst case i keep this one etc.


Edited my post after looking at your pics again, I'd return it if it were me, if burn in doesn't change anything. Fyi, Newegg has it in stock right now. Free shipping, no tax, free return shipping in event of defect if you sign up for free trial of Premier.


----------



## krotondo

stupid questions does the monitor have burn in feature?


----------



## yellows

Yes, in the debug menu:

set Quick Start ON
set Deep Sleep OFF
disconnect any inputs
turn off the monitor using the button on the front
hold the leftmost button and turn the monitor on
if everything is well the LED will be orange and the monitor will start up into the menu


----------



## krotondo

Just grabbed another on Amazon I'll report back


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I should try V-Sync 1/2 refresh rate with ULMB @ 120 Hz in games where I can only maintain 60 FPS.


Yes. Could you please try this and report back? I have been wondering about this as I used this on my Fw900 for playing single player games and it worked great. Playing ultra HD Skyrim for example or Witcher 3 on my GTx660 was smooth as glass at 42 fps ( half 85Hz). Save me from having to buy a new video card for awhile. Gaming is about 10% of my computer use, but when i do it has to be good or forget it. I know it's obvious my days of carefree not having to worry about it function of using crts is over, and not having to deal with all these issues of LCD's ever in my life, you can't put a price on it.

Also, I am on a borrowed Tn panel at the moment and Adaptive half refresh doesn't seem to work on it. Does it have to be a Gsync LCD? Weird that it worked on crt just fine if that's the case. It was just excellent. I used it on anything that my video card couldn't push steady 85fps on.


----------



## crystaldark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Try this test in ULMB and turn it on and off in the OSD to see the difference.


Wow.


----------



## nan1nani

This is a bloody joke, got the 3rd one. Left half is purple. Bottom right is with huge glow. And a dead pixel in the top left corner. nov release


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Yes. Could you please try this and report back? I have been wondering about this as I used this on my Fw900 for playing single player games and it worked great. Playing ultra HD Skyrim for example or Witcher 3 on my GTx660 was smooth as glass at 42 fps ( half 85Hz). Save me from having to buy a new video card for awhile. Gaming is about 10% of my computer use, but when i do it has to be good or forget it. I know it's obvious my days of carefree not having to worry about it function of using crts is over, and not having to deal with all these issues of LCD's ever in my life, you can't put a price on it.
> 
> Also, I am on a borrowed Tn panel at the moment and Adaptive half refresh doesn't seem to work on it. Does it have to be a Gsync LCD? Weird that it worked on crt just fine if that's the case. It was just excellent. I used it on anything that my video card couldn't push steady 85fps on.


Man I'm so disappointed. I had high hopes. But there's way too much crosstalk when using the mouse to look around. All over the screen. It makes motion clarity worse than the regular ~8.5 ms 60 Hz response time on these monitors.

I was using standard V-Sync tear control, and forced V-Sync to 1/2 refresh rate. It worked fine in two of the games I tried (Fallout 4 and Turok: Dinosaur Hunter remake) but No More Room in Hell completely ignored the "1/2 refresh rate" part. But in testing that I was reminded of how clean 120 Hz 120 FPS ULMB is. Only slight crosstalk closer to the bottom of the screen, but easily tolerable.


----------



## hteng

can anyone comment on the monitor's performance with consoles? like the PS4 for example, any noticeable input lag via HDMI? any known problems?

Also would like to know if there's an audio OUT jack so i can pass the HDMI audio out to external speakers?

can you set shortcut buttons on the OSD to switch between Displayport and HDMI easily? thanks!


----------



## molleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hteng*
> 
> can anyone comment on the monitor's performance with consoles? like the PS4 for example, any noticeable input lag via HDMI? any known problems?
> 
> Also would like to know if there's an audio OUT jack so i can pass the HDMI audio out to external speakers?
> 
> can you set shortcut buttons on the OSD to switch between Displayport and HDMI easily? thanks!


It works well with consoles. Zero intelligible input lag (I'm as sensitive as they come, believe me.) For example, calibrating Rock Band 4 comes out to about 33ms (which is as low as I've ever seen that game go.)

The inputs are easy to switch - just tap the input button 3 times then the exit menu button once. You can chance in about one second once you get used to it.

Only issue I have is that the HDMI input is locked to Limited RGB range (there's no option to switch to PC range, either) so you don't get quite as much dynamic range as you would with setting your console to PC/Full range and having the display match that, but when you don't have a direct comparison to see, you probably won't notice it anyway. Most people have no ******* clue what I'm talking about anyway.


----------



## hteng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> It works well with consoles. Zero intelligible input lag (I'm as sensitive as they come, believe me.) For example, calibrating Rock Band 4 comes out to about 33ms (which is as low as I've ever seen that game go.)
> 
> The inputs are easy to switch - just tap the input button 3 times then the exit menu button once. You can chance in about one second once you get used to it.
> 
> Only issue I have is that the HDMI input is locked to Limited RGB range (there's no option to switch to PC range, either) so you don't get quite as much dynamic range as you would with setting your console to PC/Full range and having the display match that, but when you don't have a direct comparison to see, you probably won't notice it anyway. Most people have no ******* clue what I'm talking about anyway.


awesome, so is there an Audio output jack for connecting to external speakers?


----------



## mllkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> should i send this back? no dead pixels or dust


Give it at least a week. The monitor I got on December 27th had blb on the top left, bottom left, and bottom right corner. Bottom right also had an orange glow. Top right corner was perfect.

Just checked again today. The blb and glow are gone. But now the top right corner has a very noticeable blb.

I'm getting my second replacement tomorrow.


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllkman*
> 
> Give it at least a week. The monitor I got on December 27th had blb on the top left, bottom left, and bottom right corner. Bottom right also had an orange glow. Top right corner was perfect.
> 
> Just checked again today. The blb and glow are gone. But now the top right corner has a very noticeable blb.
> 
> I'm getting my second replacement tomorrow.


Interesting... your symptoms seem identical of my screen. I grabbed one on amazon last night & next day air'd it. I can return the first one i bought until the 31st of this month & amazon is no hassle returns, another reason why i will only buy from them.

I let the burn in feature run last night for about 3 hours while i went out to dinner. I put it back on this AM around 7:30 and will run it until im back from work.

As for the pictures i posted the monitor had only 3.5 hours of "on" time so maybe it was premature to think it is a horrible panel but i figured getting some hours on it & ordering another panel last night couldn't hurt, if anything rack up a few thousand amex point ( if they dont deduct them on credits )


----------



## C3321J6

Burning in is 24 plus hour process of normal usage. And you need to give cool down periods also. Let it run overnight and turn it off the following night when you go to bed so the panel can adjust.
Running the burn in test is waste of time. Use it normally, enjoy it and be patient.


----------



## hasteveha

I received my monitor 1/1/16 from Newegg. It has a manufacture date of October. Has anyone been getting November and December manufacture dates? If so, where are you ordering the monitor from?
Thanks


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> Here is a video screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still ****?


I would keep using it at least for a week. From my own experience I've had ridiculous bleed in all corners and after a week it dissapeared completely. Unfortunatelly there was a big BLB spot at right side of the screen and this was too much for it. Si I've returned it but burn in is definitelly worth of it if you don't have any serious blb.


----------



## nan1nani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasteveha*
> 
> I received my monitor 1/1/16 from Newegg. It has a manufacture date of October. Has anyone been getting November and December manufacture dates? If so, where are you ordering the monitor from?
> Thanks


Yep I did - 2 from amazon - both of them were complete crap. The Oct release I still use is better quality.


----------



## C3321J6

Got my last one before i give up and so far
Oct build

No pixel issues
Glow seems minimum especially the right corner.
Actually looks to have good uniformity unlike the rest i tested no warm spots screen seems to have cool look when displaying white.
As for bleed there was obvious bleed on bottom middle that was fixed by loosening screw rest ill know more in about 2 hours when dark.


----------



## dannyk8232

Mine is great and it's an October build. After the nightmare that was the PG279Q, it has excellent uniformity, minimal blb (if any), and no dead/stuck pixels. It's strange that the Oct builds seem to be the best Acers, but that looks like the trend so far.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

They are back in stock at Amazon and had a price drop to $782.38


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> They are back in stock at Amazon and had a price drop to $782.38


Well that's annoying lol


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Well that's annoying lol


Ha I know right?

I contacted support and was reimbursed for the ~$17 difference. Took only about 5 min on the chat support option


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> Ha I know right?
> 
> I contacted support and was reimbursed for the ~$17 difference. Took only about 5 min on the chat support option


Did you just order yours today though? Mine was just delievered today so I wonder if they would apply it to my order.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Did you just order yours today though? Mine was just delievered today so I wonder if they would apply it to my order.


I ordered mine like December 27, so you should be good to go.

I just said "I recently ordered this item and the price dropped today so I would like to be reimbursed for the difference". They took care of it no questions asked.

Edit: It was delivered days ago.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> I ordered mine like December 27, so you should be good to go.
> 
> I just said "I recently ordered this item and the price dropped today so I would like to be reimbursed for the difference". They took care of it no questions asked.
> 
> Edit: It was delivered days ago.


So the price literally just went back up to $788 while I was talking to the guy (which is what I had paid) but he still gave me $10 credit. Guess that's going towards a calibrator


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> So the price literally just went back up to $788 while I was talking to the guy (which is what I had paid) but he still gave me $10 credit. Guess that's going towards a calibrator


Well, that's still cheaper than the $799 it was before! Strange for it to be already dropping.


----------



## C3321J6

I guess 7th times charm


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I guess 7th times charm


I'm happy for you, man


----------



## nan1nani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I guess 7th times charm


this is how a $800 piece should look like. I hope to find it soon - 4th one is on the way for me.


----------



## C3321J6

I would keep trying. Its stressful as hell try getting more than one at time if possible to improve your odds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> I'm happy for you, man


Thanks


----------



## haticK

Just got my second one hooked up (it's Oct). Yay for no dead pixels. Uniformity looks good and I dont see any crazy glowing so this one is a keeper for me. I hope I never have to go through this process again lol.


----------



## Teiji

Just wanna report that my XB's BLB has "returned" (unless I haven't spotted it before). The top-right and bottom-right corner has some minor BLB now, and they are noticeable in a totally dark room. A bit sad, but BLB wasn't a deal breaker for me in the beginning (dead pixels and dust are), and I don't play games in the dark. So it's not a big deal for me. I still love the monitor. xD

http://i.imgur.com/7IokH97.jpg


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I guess 7th times charm


Yes. Congrats. My 3rd one should get delivered Friday, hope it is the same as yours.


----------



## C3321J6

Yea so this white spot just showed up when i was on firefox main page like overly bright back light LED.
This isn't my pic because it went away before i could take one.



This same thing happened to the 279Q i got and it actually developed 2 in the week i had it.

I hope it doesn't come back


----------



## C3321J6

Well my screen went to **** and i lost signal and when it came back white spot was back this is POS im done.


----------



## nan1nani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Well my screen went to **** and i lost signal and when it came back white spot was back this is POS im done.


This is happened to the 3rd one I returned, immediately after I tried to start it for the 1st time. But only on displayport - initially I couldn't make it work under dp at all. After few restarts it shined, but for a very little while. Then it started to randomly losing signal. It was ok under hdmi though.


----------



## C3321J6

I have feeling it was a returned one no way anyone should be getting oct now. Its such bull**** that's 7 monitors and all went back for issues

edit

sorry 6 not 7


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hteng*
> 
> awesome, so is there an Audio output jack for connecting to external speakers?


It does have a headphone jack, so you could use that to output to external speakers... you might be better off just connecting your system directly to speakers though.

FWIW, I finally got the speakers working on my monitor... and yeah, they're pretty awful. I also tried plugging my headphones directly into the headphone jack of the monitor to see if it was any improvement... It is a little better, but I definitely get MUCH better sound going through my sound card (Sound Blaster ZxR).


----------



## KickAssCop

Does your screen flicker after you put in password to Windows (as if Gsync is being turned on). Talking about Windows 7 Pro.


----------



## KozmoKavanaugh

*knock on wood* I just got my first one from Amazon, and no BLB or dust or dead/bright pixels, everything looks perfect so far!

So this is my first G-Sync monitor, first monitor over 60hz, and first large IPS monitor.

G-Sync is AMAZING! This is my first G-Sync monitor and at first I couldn't tell the difference but as I play some games I notice it and it rocks!

I'm coming from a Asus PB278Q which I am using next to this one now and I never thought my games could look any better than they did but this monitor makes them look even better! (I play FFXIV and Fallout 4 currently).


----------



## toadwaker

Check this out:



Not a single yellow spot!

I am so glad I returned the Asus PG279Q and got this instead. Took 3 tries but I got a keeper.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

I'm having a recurring problem where G-Sync doesn't actually start up when I start a game. I've uninstalled and reinstalled my Nvidia drivers multiple times. Each time I do that it fixes the problem but only temporarily. Is anyone else getting this issue?


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Reinstalled the video driver. Restarted computer. G-sync works again. Seems to be a driver issue?? Or could this be hardware.

Sidenote, this g-sync demo is very fun to test out to see just how smooth the technology is: http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/demos#!/g-sync


----------



## hasteveha

Guys, how does my monitor look? Is that back light bleeding? Or glow?


----------



## hasteveha

Guys, how does my monitor look? Is that back light bleeding? Or glow? This is an october build and on 30 brightness.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasteveha*
> 
> Guys, how does my monitor look? Is that back light bleeding? Or glow?


That is glow, you need to take a video screen shot further back.


----------



## dannyk8232

^^^^ looks like glow. Is it even noticeable when using the monitor? That's the million dolla question


----------



## hlfoong

Hi,

I need help here. Recently I brought a XB271HU for my rig. I can't get the monitor to 144hz, not even 100hz. Below is my rig spec.

i5 3570K
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
Palit GTX 970 SLi
8 GB RAM
Windows 10 Pro

Currently, I have 3 monitor hooked into my rig. Samsung 24" HD 60hz (HDMI), Samsung 22" 60hz (DVI) and XB271HU 144hz (Mini DP to DP). I can't get my XB271HU to display 144hz.

What I have tried :-

1. Change the "Hz" in Nvidia and Windows Contorl Panel. - when set to 100hz above it turn blank.

2. unplug all monitor except XB271HU. - Still the same.

3. Update windows. - Still the same.

4. Plugged to my another GTX 970. - Still the same

5. Disable V-Sync. - Still the same

6. Run on single GTX 970. - Still the same

7. Manual set a new resolution. - Still the same

8. Install monitor driver. -Still the same

I have no idea what to do anymore.

I don't have another Rig or cable to try.

PLEASE HELP.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hlfoong*
> 
> Currently, I have 3 monitor hooked into my rig. Samsung 24" HD 60hz (HDMI), Samsung 22" 60hz (DVI) and XB271HU 144hz (Mini DP to DP). I can't get my XB271HU to display 144hz.


What type of "Mini DP to DP" are you using? Is it a cable? A simple converter? The DisplayPort cable quality is very important with this monitor.


----------



## yellows

On a side note, Dell announced UP3017Q - 30" 4K 120Hz *OLED* monitor! It's happening, and sooner than expected









(too bad it's $4,999)


----------



## hlfoong

I'm using a cable that brought from online. Can you recommend any good cable from Mini DP to DP or adapter?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hlfoong*
> 
> I'm using a cable that brought from online. Can you recommend any good cable from Mini DP to DP or adapter?


Unfortunately no, I'm using the one from Acer. You should probably just ask Acer which converter would be the best, unless someone in this thread has experience with that.


----------



## hlfoong

Acer cable is not mini displayport as my GC is only support mini displayport


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hlfoong*
> 
> Acer cable is not mini displayport as my GC is only support mini displayport


Yeah I know, you should get something simple like this:



and use the Acer's cable with it.


----------



## misiak

4K OLEDs is coming.... only that price - 5K$








http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/35.htm#dell_up3017q


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> 4K OLEDs is coming.... only that price - 5K$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/35.htm#dell_up3017q


They are putting OLEDs in Alienware laptops as well, and those should be more affordable


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> They are putting OLEDs in Alienware laptops as well, and those should be more affordable


Yes, but this is 30" 4K OLED monitor







I don't want anything smaller than 27" you know. I just wonder - this will be most probably 60Hz panel, will we ever see 144Hz or faster OLED panels ?


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> On a side note, Dell announced UP3017Q - 30" 4K 120Hz *OLED* monitor! It's happening, and sooner than expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (too bad it's $4,999)


4k crazy and no mention of gsync








nice to finally see OLED happening its been long time overdue


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hlfoong*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I need help here. Recently I brought a XB271HU for my rig. I can't get the monitor to 144hz, not even 100hz. Below is my rig spec.
> 
> i5 3570K
> Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
> Palit GTX 970 SLi
> 8 GB RAM
> Windows 10 Pro


Did you enable Overclock in the monitor's OSD and then set it to 144/165 (also in the OSD)?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> 4k crazy and no mention of gsync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice to finally see OLED happening its been long time overdue


It's 120Hz ???? Hmmm, nice one but G-sync is a must here! I would rather see 1440p OLED with G-sync.


----------



## Savatage79

Been debating originally the PG279Q, but noticed the Acer and anyone hands down prefer this model over it?

Also I bumped to 1440 but when I did it was still 60hz, I actually haven't seen these newer monitors in action... Are they an absolute must upgrade? I think Because it's hard to see what I see while running my 980 ti and think things can look even better since it already looks and runs great, but I think that's because I've never seen a monitor in action above 60hz


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Been debating originally the PG279Q, but noticed the Acer and anyone hands down prefer this model over it?
> 
> Also I bumped to 1440 but when I did it was still 60hz, I actually haven't seen these newer monitors in action... Are they an absolute must upgrade? I think Because it's hard to see what I see while running my 980 ti and think things can look even better since it already looks and runs great, but I think that's because I've never seen a monitor in action above 60hz


I just went from 60 to 165 and it's a massive difference. Movement in games is much smoother and even moving windows on the desktop has a very noticable difference.


----------



## Savatage79

That's awesome to hear. Yea I'm sure its awesome, its just still hard to understand without seeing because its not like I'm looking at a slideshow with anything I do so imagining smoother is hard to do without seeing it, I just need to dive in most likely.

Does the asus have any type of advantage over the Acer ultimately? Well I will say this, of user reviews seems that the Acer is definitely on the more positive side of things. Would most suggest that the Acer is the way to roll?


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> That's awesome to hear. Yea I'm sure its awesome, its just still hard to understand without seeing because its not like I'm looking at a slideshow with anything I do so imagining smoother is hard to do without seeing it, I just need to dive in most likely.


A slideshow is actually exactly what you're seeing


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> That's awesome to hear. Yea I'm sure its awesome, its just still hard to understand without seeing because its not like I'm looking at a slideshow with anything I do so imagining smoother is hard to do without seeing it, I just need to dive in most likely.
> 
> Does the asus have any type of advantage over the Acer ultimately? Well I will say this, of user reviews seems that the Acer is definitely on the more positive side of things. Would most suggest that the Acer is the way to roll?


Acer definitely seems to have less issues. A lot of the Asus ones have orange IPS glow whereas the Acer's will typically be more silver/white. The Asus ones also have worse uniformity.


----------



## Savatage79

Ha I guess I am lookin at a slide show









But not that what I have compares, it's only 60hz which is obviously a huge difference, but on scale of 1 to 10 how much of a game changer is it?


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Ha I guess I am lookin at a slide show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not that what I have compares, it's only 60hz which is obviously a huge difference, but on scale of 1 to 10 how much of a game changer is it?


It's a huge game changer. I came from only ever having 60hz panels, and this monitor is incredible. I bought the PG279Q first, and the whole top half of the screen was almost light brown while the bottom half was white. Dealbreaker. The Acer is soooooooo much better.

I also have a 980ti and have only tried a couple games so far, but Witcher 3 looks crazy good and even Civ 5 is 100x better than it was at 1080p/60hz


----------



## hlfoong

how do i enable OC?


----------



## hlfoong

I did the OC in the monitor to 165hz... when i set it in Nvidia Control Panel to 165hz, it goes blank screen


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hlfoong*
> 
> I did the OC in the monitor to 165hz... when i set it in Nvidia Control Panel to 165hz, it goes blank screen


What GPU do you have?


----------



## haticK

Does anyone have issues in fullscreen games with G-Sync enabled when Chrome is also open in the background? I notice this especially if I have Pandora playing, the game will randomly drop very low in FPS. If I go to Windowed Fullscreen it's completely fine. I somehow fixed this with my first monitor but haven't been able to figure it out on the new one I just got yesterday.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> It's a huge game changer. I came from only ever having 60hz panels, and this monitor is incredible. I bought the PG279Q first, and the whole top half of the screen was almost light brown while the bottom half was white. Dealbreaker. The Acer is soooooooo much better.
> 
> I also have a 980ti and have only tried a couple games so far, but Witcher 3 looks crazy good and even Civ 5 is 100x better than it was at 1080p/60hz


Awesome, yea my only reserve is just price is all. I Mean if it was a 600 I'd probably bite without thought, it's that creep to 900 that gets me when I'm already satisfied with my screen, but it's also because I never seem these type.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> 4K OLEDs is coming.... only that price - 5K$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/35.htm#dell_up3017q


Wow, it's five thousand dollars.

Just, wow.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Awesome, yea my only reserve is just price is all. I Mean if it was a 600 I'd probably bite without thought, it's that creep to 900 that gets me when I'm already satisfied with my screen, but it's also because I never seem these type.


Pick one up on Amazon, and if you aren't head-over-heels for it, return for a refund and buy something priced lower. Win-win


----------



## hlfoong

GTX 970 Sli


----------



## on1yalad

I had this same problem and nothing i did in the NV control panel would do anything.

what i ended up doing is use ddu and removed the nvidia drivers and reinstalled. this didn't work so i tried ti again with older drivers and solved the issue with the control panel.

i think drivers were either 355.82 or 355.98 for a 2x980ti


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> 4k crazy and no mention of gsync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice to finally see OLED happening its been long time overdue


There's no mention of G-Sync because it's not a gaming monitor, but for colour-critical work. It doesn't even have native DisplayPort according to the announcement, it uses USB type C, which probably carries DP1.3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's 120Hz ???? Hmmm, nice one but G-sync is a must here! I would rather see 1440p OLED with G-sync.


Yeah it's 120Hz with 0.1ms response times. All in good time


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hlfoong*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I need help here. Recently I brought a XB271HU for my rig. I can't get the monitor to 144hz, not even 100hz. Below is my rig spec.
> 
> i5 3570K
> Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
> Palit GTX 970 SLi
> 8 GB RAM
> Windows 10 Pro
> 
> Currently, I have 3 monitor hooked into my rig. Samsung 24" HD 60hz (HDMI), Samsung 22" 60hz (DVI) and XB271HU 144hz (Mini DP to DP). I can't get my XB271HU to display 144hz.
> 
> What I have tried :-
> 
> 1. Change the "Hz" in Nvidia and Windows Contorl Panel. - when set to 100hz above it turn blank.
> 
> 2. unplug all monitor except XB271HU. - Still the same.
> 
> 3. Update windows. - Still the same.
> 
> 4. Plugged to my another GTX 970. - Still the same
> 
> 5. Disable V-Sync. - Still the same
> 
> 6. Run on single GTX 970. - Still the same
> 
> 7. Manual set a new resolution. - Still the same
> 
> 8. Install monitor driver. -Still the same
> 
> I have no idea what to do anymore.
> 
> I don't have another Rig or cable to try.
> 
> PLEASE HELP.


Unplug all monitors and go into safe mode to reinstall nvidia drivers. Make sure you choose clean installation.
Once loaded into Windows make sure you are able to see 144 HZ when you go right click -> personalize. Set it to 144 HZ there and then reset it to 144 HZ in the nvidia control panel. Finally go to 3D settings and set refresh rate to max available. Order of these 3 can be any that works for you.

Verify monitor is running 144 by bringing up OSD of monitor and checking in the info tab.


----------



## C3321J6

Use DDU to uninstall your video driver it will go into safe mode and remove everything.

http://www.wagnardmobile.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=157


----------



## Savatage79

Just one last time before I actually make the dive, here is what I'm rocking: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236294

Is this a big enough jump to warrant the price tag, or would waiting for something bigger and badder be the course of action here? I mean I could buy it, but when you get down to the nuts and bolts...is my monitor quite at that point of total upgrade worthy?

I hate being so torn, because I'm sure its an amazing upgrade...just not sure if I'm jumping to far. If I was still 1080p, id do it without hesitation.

Edit: also what's the biggest difference between the 270 and 271?


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Just one last time before I actually make the dive, here is what I'm rocking: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236294
> Edit: also what's the biggest difference between the 270 and 271?


The difference between the Acers is an hdmi port and the physical design. I believe the panel is the same.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Just one last time before I actually make the dive, here is what I'm rocking: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236294
> 
> Is this a big enough jump to warrant the price tag, or would waiting for something bigger and badder be the course of action here? I mean I could buy it, but when you get down to the nuts and bolts...is my monitor quite at that point of total upgrade worthy?
> 
> I hate being so torn, because I'm sure its an amazing upgrade...just not sure if I'm jumping to far. If I was still 1080p, id do it without hesitation.
> 
> Edit: also what's the biggest difference between the 270 and 271?


I see that you're already at 1440p (however only at 60hz). Are you finding yourself being bothered by tearing and/or limitations of V-Sync? And make sure you're honest with yourself, because I'm not super sensitive, but in certain situations I can notice it. If you are bothered by it then yeah, it might be worth it to jump into the G-Sync arena. I would bet that you will enjoy the increased refresh rates so that is something that you might enjoy however the additional price of G-Sync may not be worth it for you. These are all questions that you yourself have to answer, as your value of monitor specs are different from everyone else. I can't really speak on the 270 vs. 271 other than the obvious difference in panel design as well as the addition of an HDMI port on the 271. One thing to note is that I would avoid holding my breath for OLED gaming monitors so IPS and TN are your choices.

Now for a question of my own, do you all prefer G-Sync or ULMB? I've tried both and I can't make any noticeable difference between the two in the games that I played. Obviously the merits of ULMB can be seen on the Blurbusters Test UFO but in actual gameplay I'm unable to really tell the difference myself. The main game I used for testing was F1 2015, a game I play regularly and one that I figured would benefit from ULMB. To be honest I couldn't tell much if any difference so I'm just wondering if anyone prefers ULMB and if they can notice it. Again it may just be my eyes or I don't play any games that have enough blur to benefit from ULMB. Thanks for any inputs or advice.


----------



## Savatage79

Mercureal, I think for me my main question right now is simply put, is my current monitor holding my 980 ti back? I do notice the occasional tearing and typically shoot for the best I can get at a decent price.

I'm just curious if the jump will be comparable to my jump from 1080 to 1440, I was skeptical until I got it and was blown away. If I relive that moment, then it'll be worth the money absolutely


----------



## talason

i bought the acer XB271HU and after calibration 90/90/100 50 contrast/80 brightness i was still disappointed with the whites of the monitor. i did a side by side of my old ROG swift TN panel (on the left) and my new acer (on the right). http://imgur.com/KU62gyG both have brightness at 100% and you can see the acer is much darker....i thought they were both suppose to have 350 brightness


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Mercureal, I think for me my main question right now is simply put, is my current monitor holding my 980 ti back? I do notice the occasional tearing and typically shoot for the best I can get at a decent price.
> 
> I'm just curious if the jump will be comparable to my jump from 1080 to 1440, I was skeptical until I got it and was blown away. If I relive that moment, then it'll be worth the money absolutely


If at all possible, I'd just go to a store and see it in person. Otherwise buy it from Amazon and return it if you aren't fully satisfied. I jumped straight from 1080p 60hz to 1440p 165hz so I got everything at once. I myself have found myself still wondering if I should have shelled out for the X34 but I think that $500 is just a bit too much for 21:9 and G-Sync over 16:9 G-Sync (I don't feel like the Z35 was up my alley). Overall I am not disappointed with the XB1, and I'm sure that you would like it as well. To be honest all of these monitors are overpriced, but this is due to G-Sync. If you're willing to drop off G-Sync, you'll save a lot of money. I know you mentioned that the "wow" factor would be worth it for you, but for me and most others monitors seems to be one of those "you don't know what you have until it's gone." You don't really notice the effects of high refresh rates and G-Sync until you go back to a "normal" monitor. Your mileage may vary on this but hey, I went for it, and if you want to, go for it. You might take heed from other users, as these monitors tend to be a lottery with panel quality so you may have to return a few before getting a good one.

As for holding your 980ti back, I wouldn't worry too much, because you're going to most likely have one holding back the other. I have a 980ti and I can't always hit 165 fps even on high settings in certain games. Due to the nature of games, monitors and GPUs, it's simply impossible in the current state of affairs to have both your monitor and GPU on par with each other in every game (this is what G-Sync/FreeSync works to eliminate by enabling variable refresh rates). I would typically think that users will be upgrading GPUs more often than the monitor, personally I intend to keep my 980ti for the foreseeable future, I probably won't upgrade my 980ti until I upgrade my monitor, which hopefully by then I can get a good price on G-Sync ultrawides (OLED or IPS).


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talason*
> 
> i bought the acer XB271HU and after calibration 90/90/100 50 contrast/80 brightness i was still disappointed with the whites of the monitor. i did a side by side of my old ROG swift TN panel (on the left) and my new acer (on the right). http://imgur.com/KU62gyG both have brightness at 100% and you can see the acer is much darker....i thought they were both suppose to have 350 brightness


I think the Acer looks much more pure white. The other looks tinted red.


----------



## C3321J6

Out of the 6 i got the first and last one had good whites all the rest were too warm with even after adjusting. This kills how vibrant the colors can look.

If you open like my computer and drag the box left to right you could see the white color change in the screen uniformity is as much of an issue as bleed with these panels.


----------



## krotondo

hey guys, just got my second screen in. New one on the left old on the right. Do i have a keeper?!

This is a screenshot of a video


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talason*
> 
> i bought the acer XB271HU and after calibration 90/90/100 50 contrast/80 brightness i was still disappointed with the whites of the monitor. i did a side by side of my old ROG swift TN panel (on the left) and my new acer (on the right). http://imgur.com/KU62gyG both have brightness at 100% and you can see the acer is much darker....i thought they were both suppose to have 350 brightness


The asus monitors often favor the red channel. Been like that for many years, actually.

Brightness is the same. The Asus looks like its at 5500K (warm). The Acer looks like it's at 8000K.
Why do you have it at 90 90 100? that's 100 on blue. Try 100, 100, 90 and then see the difference.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> hey guys, just got my second screen in. New one on the left old on the right. Do i have a keeper?!


For BLB yes but blb isn't the only issue with these panels how are the whites. Take pic of white background.
Also you are not in the clear these panels are garbage it could die and or develop pixel issues to keep an eye on it mainly for pixel issues.


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> For BLB yes but blb isn't the only issue with these panels how are the whites. Take pic of white background.
> Also you are not in the clear these panels are garbage it could die and or develop pixel issues to keep an eye on it mainly for pixel issues.


Here is white pic


----------



## talason

i havent been able to find a calibration setting on the forums for the new acer....what have you guys been running?


----------



## Savatage79

Well, I bought one







I'm all in.

I figure I need to be at least 120 and I missed that train, so I feel a jump to 165 with gsync should be enough to make me never want to go back, plus I've never experienced it before so I think, hope, I'm in for a real treat.

So amazon has a restock fee tho correct? I mean I know defective units I can change out, but if for some crazy reason I didn't dig it... This requires a restock fee with Amazon correct?

Either way tho I'm excited. I'm playing fallout and Witcher still, so it'll show itself off plenty to start.

Although I am knee deep in Pillars of Eternity, betting that game won't change to much


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Well, I bought one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all in.
> 
> I figure I need to be at least 120 and I missed that train, so I feel a jump to 165 with gsync should be enough to make me never want to go back, plus I've never experienced it before so I think, hope, I'm in for a real treat.
> 
> So amazon has a restock fee tho correct? I mean I know defective units I can change out, but if for some crazy reason I didn't dig it... This requires a restock fee with Amazon correct?
> 
> Either way tho I'm excited. I'm playing fallout and Witcher still, so it'll show itself off plenty to start.
> 
> Although I am knee deep in Pillars of Eternity, betting that game won't change to much


I returned 2 defective ones to Amazon and didn't pay any restocking fee. Briefly looked at their policy and it says no fee for defective items. Good luck, you've entered the lottery along with the rest of us. It's totally worth it once you get a good one.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I returned 2 defective ones to Amazon and didn't pay any restocking fee. Briefly looked at their policy and it says no fee for defective items. Good luck, you've entered the lottery along with the rest of us. It's totally worth it once you get a good one.


Oh yea for defective I know, I was meaning more or less for having 30 days to return. Wasn't sure of there was a restock for that, but seems there is.

But yea, I am Def no stranger to monitor lotto so here we go.. Hoping for a good one.

I'm just really stoked


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Now for a question of my own, do you all prefer G-Sync or ULMB? I've tried both and I can't make any noticeable difference between the two in the games that I played. Obviously the merits of ULMB can be seen on the Blurbusters Test UFO but in actual gameplay I'm unable to really tell the difference myself. The main game I used for testing was F1 2015, a game I play regularly and one that I figured would benefit from ULMB. To be honest I couldn't tell much if any difference so I'm just wondering if anyone prefers ULMB and if they can notice it. Again it may just be my eyes or I don't play any games that have enough blur to benefit from ULMB. Thanks for any inputs or advice.


I prefer ULMB for gaming almost exclusively. I'm playing at high enough FPS that I see little benefit of G-Sync to be honest. XB271 being IPS really has noticeable blurring due to slower response times. Maybe that's because my previous monitor was a very fast TN. The biggest impact I see is in UT4's Outpost23 (it's free, you can download it after registering with Epic) and in Overwatch's Dorado (not available now due to the beta's break). Try something simple like strafing in front of wall while triggering ULMB in the OSD on and off.

I have received the Dell S2716DG and I must admit that it's ULMB mode is better than Acer's. Even on the UFO test with the photo when it's set to fullscreen scroll the distortions on the lower parts of the screen are less pronounced. The overall motion clarity is higher as well, which surprised me.

The Dell has it's problems as well and I might do a detailed comparison over the weekend while I still have the Acer. First calibration attempts and fiddling resulted in stable 6500K with ~1.1 deltaE, 2.2 gamma and 120cd/m^2. Calibrating ULMB also went quite well but involved digital controls in the drivers.

I don't find the viewing angles a big problem if I'm using the monitor in the ergonomic way - my eyes point to the middle of the top section:



If viewed that way it avoids most users' grievance that the top of the screen is darker than the rest. Since viewing angles from the top are acceptable then looking down to the bottom doesn't produce terrible distortions.

I think the biggest downside so far is actually the AG coating, it's as grainy as my old IPS which I don't like.

If you though that nVidia's drivers were unstable with G-Sync/ULMB let me assure you that it's nothing compared to 2 G-Sync monitors with different maximum refresh rates







. I've experienced multiple hard lock-ups which is a first for my system. Both monitors dropped out of ULMB at random times as well. The Acer even reset itself so hard that I had to use the debug menu's factory reset to get it to work again.

There's a lot of stuff I still have to test, but it's been a blast so far doing this


----------



## Mercureal

Thanks for the input, what I found weird is that even though ULMB only works at certain refresh rates, for example 120hz, that the GPU doesn't automatically lock fps to 120 max and I have to do it manually in EVGA Precision X.

Also on your topic of having crashes when you use two monitors with max refresh rates, I would think that having ULMB on would make both monitors effectively 120hz max but I'm not extremely well read on the deep details of the technology so to me this is all magic behind a curtain haha.

I guess the other big question I have is do you think it's better to use something like Precision X to cap fps or do you turn V-Sync on, or both? I have noticed that I get a big framerate drop in F1 2015 when it is raining (and for good reason haha) so for at least F1 2015 G-Sync is the better choice and the game actually doesn't have much inherent motion blur.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Thanks for the input, what I found weird is that even though ULMB only works at certain refresh rates, for example 120hz, that the GPU doesn't automatically lock fps to 120 max and I have to do it manually in EVGA Precision X.


That is correct on both points, ULMB is available on 85, 100 and 120Hz. The FPS is capped depending on your VSync or driver FPS cap settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Also on your topic of having crashes when you use two monitors with max refresh rates, I would think that having ULMB on would make both monitors effectively 120hz max but I'm not extremely well read on the deep details of the technology so to me this is all magic behind a curtain haha.


They were running at 144 and 150Hz respectively and in G-Sync mode. I do not use ULMB on the desktop








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> I guess the other big question I have is do you think it's better to use something like Precision X to cap fps or do you turn V-Sync on, or both? I have noticed that I get a big framerate drop in F1 2015 when it is raining (and for good reason haha) so for at least F1 2015 G-Sync is the better choice and the game actually doesn't have much inherent motion blur.


The hierarchy for me is (from the most desirable to the least):

limit the FPS using the game's engine, since some of them have either UI for it or console commands
limit the FPS using the driver (via RivaTuner for example)
use VSync
VSync is also useful if you can't hold ~120FPS in a game, but still want to use ULMB in it. Just be aware that VSync by definition will slow down input handing introducing small amount of lag.


----------



## theXact

Well monitor number 2 arrived today. My last one went back due to dead pixels in key locations. This one is a little different. The bottom row of pixels is showing up at the top of the monitor. Has anyone experienced this before? I have tested with both DP and HDMI on 2 computers and 2 operating systems and all combinations have this problem. My first one did not have this problem. Does anyone know if it's fixable or am I going to have to RMA?

Edit: I just restarted the monitor and that seemed to fix it, who would have known! I feel pretty dumb but am overall relieved.

Some info for those who like it: This one is a Nov model and the BLB is better than the Oct one I had. There is still a small amount in the bottom right corner, but my Oct one faded after a few days so I'll see if that happens here too. It has one dead pixel in the top right corner which I can handle since I can only see it when there is a white background and I'm looking for it. I don't have a great eye for uniformity but by my standards it looks good. No blotchy spots or shifting colors that I can tell. I think this one will be a keeper.


----------



## hasteveha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> That is glow, you need to take a video screen shot further back.






Do I have a keeper?

further back


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talason*
> 
> i bought the acer XB271HU and after calibration 90/90/100 50 contrast/80 brightness i was still disappointed with the whites of the monitor. i did a side by side of my old ROG swift TN panel (on the left) and my new acer (on the right). http://imgur.com/KU62gyG both have brightness at 100% and you can see the acer is much darker....i thought they were both suppose to have 350 brightness


Yes, these panels are more yellowish and calibration will not help too much.... My PG279Q was far cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> Here is white pic


Uff, you have great backlight but uniformity sucks badly here. I would return it instantly. I think I haven't seen worse uniformity on XB271HU


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasteveha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have a keeper?
> 
> further back


You can't get better with these monitors...


----------



## haticK

So I found that my FPS drop issue in fullscreen with G-Sync enabled (if I have something like Pandora playing in Chrome) seems to go away if I enable VSync in the Nvidia CP. Does anyone know why this would make a difference? I also already had my FPS capped in RivaTuner.


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, these panels are more yellowish and calibration will not help too much.... My PG279Q was far cooler.
> Uff, you have great backlight but uniformity sucks badly here. I would return it instantly. I think I haven't seen worse uniformity on XB271HU


really? can you explain what you are looking for? I was all excited to possibly have a good panel


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> really? can you explain what you are looking for? I was all excited to possibly have a good panel


Just a tad darker on top and left side of screen, no? Could just be the photo? In my opinion it's a keeper, given the minimal backlight bleed and assuming no dead pixels. Heck, if you want to return it, throw it up on the marketplace, I guarantee you'll have at least 1 PM







. My 3rd one is getting delivered today, I'll be happy if mine looks like yours.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> really? can you explain what you are looking for? I was all excited to possibly have a good panel


If you can't see any problems with uniformity in person then keep it of course. This is always most important as photos can be distorted by camera and other factors. But from the photo it looks like top and left side is more yellowish. I'm very sensitive for it. And to be honest I have never seen a perfect uniformity on these panels so if you have no other problems then yes, keep it... And your BLB is perfect, wish I had it like you as well


----------



## krotondo

I will take another picture tonight in complete darkness and get your guys opinion

Thanks!


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> 
> limit the FPS using the game's engine, since some of them have either UI for it or console commands
> limit the FPS using the driver (via RivaTuner for example)
> use VSync
> VSync is also useful if you can't hold ~120FPS in a game, but still want to use ULMB in it. Just be aware that VSync by definition will slow down input handing introducing small amount of lag.


Thanks for the tips, I'll try these out in some games and see what happens


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> I will take another picture tonight in complete darkness and get your guys opinion
> 
> Thanks!


That photo doesn't look alarmingly bad to me, so don't freak out. Plus, it's a photo. If the screen looks uniformly white to you, then that's what is important. Believe me, if it's got poor uniformity, you will know because it will eat away at your soul every time you think about how the top of the page looks tan while the bottom looks ice blue. That's how my Asus was and ultimately why I had to return it.


----------



## phil766

Received my replacement today, my last one had bad white yellow tint on the left side of the screen.
It was difficult to get a RMA with NCIX, as they didn't saw my problem with the picture I've send.
Three week later, I have a new one, with yellow tint on the right side and two dead pixel LOL.
Actually those two dead pixel will help me to get a refund fast, as I got a zero pixel insurance.
This will be the best opportunity to stay the hell away from acer.
I'm very disappoint so far, usually gaming component are good quality and versatile no?
Any other alternative in 1440p that doesn't have gsync and?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phil766*
> 
> Received my replacement today, my last one had bad white yellow tint on the left side of the screen.
> It was difficult to get a RMA with NCIX, as they didn't saw my problem with the picture I've send.
> Three week later, I have a new one, with yellow tint on the right side and two dead pixel LOL.
> Actually those two dead pixel will help me to get a refund fast, as I got a zero pixel insurance.
> This will be the best opportunity to stay the hell away from acer.
> I'm very disappoint so far, usually gaming component are good quality and versatile no?
> Any other alternative in 1440p that doesn't have gsync and?


That sucks, send that POS back. There are a ton of quality 1440p IPS monitors out there that don't have Gsync but they are also 60hz. The only other 165hz 1440p IPS that is being released for now is from Viewsonic but the price is $1200, which is insane. If my 3rd Acer replacement isn't good I am considering skipping 1440p altogether and will prob go with a quality 4K IPS panel and be done with this nonsense. I may shed a tear in the process going back to 60hz playing F1 2015, PCars, Dirt, and soon to be Assetto Corsa.


----------



## Dodjos

I definitively have a blb spot in the upper left and 2 orange glows. The blb is annoying, don't know what to do.... It doesn't seem to improve, I got it wednesday, I will wait one week but I don't have much faith.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodjos*
> 
> 
> 
> I definitively have a blb spot in the upper left and 2 orange glows. The blb is annoying, don't know what to do.... It doesn't seem to improve, I got it wednesday, I will wait one week but I don't have much faith.


Just use it for a couple days and then re-evaluate how you feel about it. The ball is in your court since you can return it, so no worries!


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodjos*
> 
> 
> 
> I definitively have a blb spot in the upper left and 2 orange glows. The blb is annoying, don't know what to do.... It doesn't seem to improve, I got it wednesday, I will wait one week but I don't have much faith.


Can you see the bleed at the top left in normal usage and dark backgrounds in games? If not consider keeping it? I had your same screen but in an Asus PG and mine was at bottom left, and it was visible in normal viewing. Returned that one.


----------



## Dodjos

With light in the room it's tiny but I can see it. In metro for exemple I see the blb spot.


----------



## phil766

Still there will be people like us compulsive enough for bying these screens..
Maybe I will go back to a normal 1080p screen... like 200$ something lol.


----------



## philthy84

Just received 2 monitors wish me luck that one of them will be a keeper! I will report back later tonight after some testing.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> So I found that my FPS drop issue in fullscreen with G-Sync enabled (if I have something like Pandora playing in Chrome) seems to go away if I enable VSync in the Nvidia CP. Does anyone know why this would make a difference? I also already had my FPS capped in RivaTuner.


Chrome uses hardware acceleration (GPU). Maybe that's why your fps is reduced. Although I'm not sure if Vsync on or off matter if you have GSync on.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Chrome uses hardware acceleration (GPU). Maybe that's why your fps is reduced.


I actually found a thread on the GeForce forums with people reporting the same problem 3 months ago. Apparently the newest drivers were supposed to fix this and the main issue is having a second monitor connected.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/880986/geforce-drivers/g-sync-multi-monitor-problems-/1/


----------



## Savatage79

Man I'm excited but also sort of feeling like a smaller buyers remorse, I really just this blows me away fellas. I never seen above 60hz, been pc gaming since the 80s but this is new ground obviously.

See my money was originally going to be for a new HD set, like a 75 inch Samsung ju7100. But I decided on the monitor. What sort of sucks is I can't sit long, like I used to, at my pc desk so I have my pc strung to my 82 inch Samsung which is a great thing. So I love using my monitors but I also enjoy utilizing my big screen as well, and I will do so when I buy a 4k set down the road. But I just hope this monitor is so awesome that it inspires me to want to game even more directly at my pc. Least just hope it's worth the close to 900 I spent, excited tho big time. I'll have it tomorrow sometime


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Man I'm excited but also sort of feeling like a smaller buyers remorse, I really just this blows me away fellas. I never seen above 60hz, been pc gaming since the 80s but this is new ground obviously.
> 
> See my money was originally going to be for a new HD set, like a 75 inch Samsung ju7100. But I decided on the monitor. What sort of sucks is I can't sit long, like I used to, at my pc desk so I have my pc strung to my 82 inch Samsung which is a great thing. So I love using my monitors but I also enjoy utilizing my big screen as well, and I will do so when I buy a 4k set down the road. But I just hope this monitor is so awesome that it inspires me to want to game even more directly at my pc. Least just hope it's worth the close to 900 I spent, excited tho big time. I'll have it tomorrow sometime


Just buy it from Amazon, see how you like it, then return if you need to.


----------



## jlp0209

Well, just received my 3rd XB1, this time from NewEgg. The clear Acer tape was clearly cut before as one side was sliced and the other side, while sealed, was also sliced before. Decided to try the monitor just for kicks. All other packaging was intact and everything else appeared new. Turned it on, orange bleed at the bottom, bottom right clearly visible on black screen not even in a dark room. Also a dead pixel in the middle of the screen. The monitor has an October 2015 build date. Clearly Acer re-packaged this one that was likely previously returned. I also blame NewEgg, totally not cool for selling this as new when the tape was clearly broken. I am so pissed beyond belief, NewEgg sucks. What a shady thing to do.


----------



## nan1nani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Well, just received my 3rd XB1, this time from NewEgg. The clear Acer tape was clearly cut before as one side was sliced and the other side, while sealed, was also sliced before. Decided to try the monitor just for kicks. All other packaging was intact and everything else appeared new. Turned it on, orange bleed at the bottom, bottom right clearly visible on black screen not even in a dark room. Also a dead pixel in the middle of the screen. The monitor has an October 2015 build date. Clearly Acer re-packaged this one that was likely previously returned. I also blame NewEgg, totally not cool for selling this as new when the tape was clearly broken. I am so pissed beyond belief, NewEgg sucks. What a shady thing to do.


I feel for you man... I stoped ordering form there due to their return and restocking policy.

my 4th one arrived as well today - nov release. at 1st looks whites look ok - needs a calibratoin, but uniformity looks way better. I see some silver glow, but withing to get dark so i can confirm how bad it is. Aslo there is a dust spot in one of the corner. if it looks ok on dark im planning to keep it. pics will follow later.


----------



## KobolKnught

Are you able to set 10 bpc in output colour depth? I use GTX 980 ti and have only 8 bpc ?


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Well, just received my 3rd XB1, this time from NewEgg. The clear Acer tape was clearly cut before as one side was sliced and the other side, while sealed, was also sliced before. Decided to try the monitor just for kicks. All other packaging was intact and everything else appeared new. Turned it on, orange bleed at the bottom, bottom right clearly visible on black screen not even in a dark room. Also a dead pixel in the middle of the screen. The monitor has an October 2015 build date. Clearly Acer re-packaged this one that was likely previously returned. I also blame NewEgg, totally not cool for selling this as new when the tape was clearly broken. I am so pissed beyond belief, NewEgg sucks. What a shady thing to do.


That's beyond shady and I hope u took pics of it before opening. That way u can tell them where to stick it if they try and charge u a restocking fee.


----------



## nan1nani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KobolKnught*
> 
> Are you able to set 10 bpc in output colour depth? I use GTX 980 ti and have only 8 bpc ?


give me steps how to do it and will test right away


----------



## KobolKnught

In Nvidia control panel, resolution settings, Output colour depth. This monitor is supposed to support 10 bpc (1.07 bilion colour), but I am able to select on 8 bpc! What about you guys ?


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Just buy it from Amazon, see how you like it, then return if you need to.


Oh I did, I hate their restock fee tho. But here's a question, not sure if you know but I think I'm tryin to land a wow factor upgrade here and this could be the one but I'm also eyeballing the X34 with gsync, but would a single 980 it be powerful enough for that?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> That's beyond shady and I hope u took pics of it before opening. That way u can tell them where to stick it if they try and charge u a restocking fee.


I signed up for the free trial of Premier, so no restocking fee. I just called them now and told them I'm not paying for return shipping either (they just sent me an RMA number, no label), so they are now sending me a return label. As soon as the return gets processed I'll cancel my Premier membership. What a joke this whole process is. All these companies, Acer, Asus, NewEgg, completely suck. I'm so angry. Also wrote a scathing review on NewEgg site, they probably don't care.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KobolKnught*
> 
> Are you able to set 10 bpc in output colour depth? I use GTX 980 ti and have only 8 bpc ?


Consumer gpu's like 980ti doesnt support 10bit color output, nVidia Quadro does. This panel is only 8bit anyway.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Oh I did, I hate their restock fee tho. But here's a question, not sure if you know but I think I'm tryin to land a wow factor upgrade here and this could be the one but I'm also eyeballing the X34 with gsync, but would a single 980 it be powerful enough for that?


It would run it but not sure how many fps u would get at high/ultra settings


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I signed up for the free trial of Premier, so no restocking fee. I just called them now and told them I'm not paying for return shipping either (they just sent me an RMA number, no label), so they are now sending me a return label. As soon as the return gets processed I'll cancel my Premier membership. What a joke this whole process is. All these companies, Acer, Asus, NewEgg, completely suck. I'm so angry. Also wrote a scathing review on NewEgg site, they probably don't care.


I can't believe the amount of defective monitors from both Acer and asus (and I have had both). I got so lucky to get the stellar Acer on the first try, although the asus was frustrating because it was so messed up.
Of course, I got to enjoy my new Acer with my new computer with 980ti for about 10 days before I cloned the hdd to ssd, installed new mechanical keyboard, then installed new mouse and the computer basically soiled itself and shut down. Now going to try and clean install win7 on the ssd but not sure how to get all the win7 drivers since hp support only wants to offer me the drivers for my comp for win10 since its oem win10.
Hope I can get it working


----------



## krotondo

Ok guys here are some more pictures.

1st on Picture of video
2nd picture of video
3rd is a regular picture

opinions on uniformity etc


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Well, just received my 3rd XB1, this time from NewEgg. The clear Acer tape was clearly cut before as one side was sliced and the other side, while sealed, was also sliced before. Decided to try the monitor just for kicks. All other packaging was intact and everything else appeared new. Turned it on, orange bleed at the bottom, bottom right clearly visible on black screen not even in a dark room. Also a dead pixel in the middle of the screen. The monitor has an October 2015 build date. Clearly Acer re-packaged this one that was likely previously returned. I also blame NewEgg, totally not cool for selling this as new when the tape was clearly broken. I am so pissed beyond belief, NewEgg sucks. What a shady thing to do.


Wow sorry to hear that bro. I received 2 XB271HU today, 1 from Newegg and the other from Amazon. The outside packaging of the Newegg order I received was similar to yours with one side not even taped and on the outside sticker it is an October 2015 build. While compared to the Amazon order I could clearly tell it was a new unit with a single layer of tape and all the items in side were factory packed and sealed, it is also a November 2015 build. Needless to say I opened up the one Amazon sent me first and will be turning it on for the first time soon after I finish dinner.


----------



## Allseeing

Amazing elegant picture quality in a trashy shell. It should come with a 6 pack of mountain dew and big bag of doritos EXTREME!!!


----------



## jlp0209

Bought another one (4th) from Amazon, gets here Tuesday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## krotondo

Picked up two more on Amazon, these will be 3 & 4. So far my second is best but the uniformity has me puzzled. Need more samples to compare


----------



## cyrax2768

Price on Amazon is $759.99 right now, just contacted customer service and they refunded me $40


----------



## philthy84

So I'm finally using the monitor I received from Amazon and initial impressions are very good. No stuck/dead pixels or pieces of dust stuck behind the screen, BLB seems to be very minimal in the upper right hand corner, while the other 3 corners seems to exhibit normal while/silverish IPS glow now keep in mind this me checking on the default factory OSD settings. Going to overclock it, mess around with the OSD and play some games, I'll report back later but for now this one looks like a keeper! I probably won't even open the Newegg order and just send that one back unless the current one I'm using starts acting up or develops problems. Sorry for not being able to provide pics but I don't think my phone camera would be able to capture what I'm seeing.


----------



## philthy84

Here are some black and white background pics that were taken by taking a screen shot from a video recording using my iPhone 6 Plus please keep in mind this is with Zercool23's (Thank you!) OSD settings and ICC profile already loaded. Let me know what you guys think or if there's anything else I should do/look for?


----------



## krotondo

Can you send me that profile and explain how to load it?


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> Here are some black and white background pics that were taken by taking a screen shot from a video recording using my iPhone 6 Plus please keep in mind this is with Zercool23's (Thank you!) OSD settings and ICC profile already loaded. Let me know what you guys think or if there's anything else I should do/look for?


Can you send me that profile and explain how to load it


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> Can you send me that profile and explain how to load it


Post #1563 in this thread is Zerocool23's OSD settings and ICC profile download at the bottom. What I did was download the profile, then right-click to install it and then I opened color management and set it as my default profile. I'm not entirely sure if I did this correctly as it's my first time loading an ICC profile. Hope that helps some but anyone with more knowledge in this please feel free to chime in.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> Can you send me that profile and explain how to load it


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

Download "Display Profile" under the section Install and Activate an ICC Profile


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
> 
> Download "Display Profile" under the section Install and Activate an ICC Profile


Thanks for this. Do I put my monitor on default settings before loading the profile?


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> Thanks for this. Do I put my monitor on default settings before loading the profile?


I don't think you technically have to but it might be a good starting point.

My settings:
Brightness: 35
Contrast: 50
Blue Light: Off
Dark Boost: Off
Adaptive Contrast: 0

Gamma: 2.2
Color Temp: User
R Gain: 96
G Gain: 93
B Gain: 100
sRGB Mode: Off
Saturate: 100
6-axis color: Default


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> I don't think you technically have to but it might be a good starting point.
> 
> My settings:
> Brightness: 35
> Contrast: 50
> Blue Light: Off
> Dark Boost: Off
> Adaptive Contrast: 0
> 
> Gamma: 2.2
> Color Temp: User
> R Gain: 96
> G Gain: 93
> B Gain: 100
> sRGB Mode: Off
> Saturate: 100
> 6-axis color: Default


Question is the RGB Gain the same as adjusting in 6-axis color?

I can seem to find any other setting that will allow me to adjust the RGB other than there


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> Question is the RGB Gain the same as adjusting in 6-axis color?
> 
> I can seem to find any other setting that will allow me to adjust the RGB other than there


Go to "Colour Temp" set to User and then hit the button again to go into that section and it will bring up a RGB Gain screen.


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Go to "Colour Temp" set to User and then hit the button to go into that section and it will bring up a RGB Gain screen.


found it as you replied, wow much better.


----------



## hasteveha

My newegg monitor had the seal broken on the right side. I wasn't sure if it was from shipping or it was a previously used monitor. And it is also a October build. Based on the photo I posted I thought it was backlight bleed, but people on the forums said it was glow. In the video I posted it appears it looks good. I'm wondering if I should ship it back.


----------



## phil766

For me, my stupid journey of testing is over with this monitor, I decided to get a full refund.
After 2 unsuccessful try, I don't think is good to go further, this is just a waste of time. Not to say that it a very bad consumerism habit.
I already pick an alternative it's going to be the ASUS MX27AQ.
It's not not gsync, neither 144hz, but it look like a very sharp monitor.
As I don't game that much, I guest it gonna fit more my need for watching movies and web browsing.
Good look to you all, and don't be afraid to just let it go, there is no shame in failure.


----------



## nan1nani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KobolKnught*
> 
> Are you able to set 10 bpc in output colour depth? I use GTX 980 ti and have only 8 bpc ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KobolKnught*
> 
> In Nvidia control panel, resolution settings, Output colour depth. This monitor is supposed to support 10 bpc (1.07 bilion colour), but I am able to select on 8 bpc! What about you guys ?


8bpc, im with gtx 970


----------



## bonksmeister

If I read correctly, the XB271HU uses 8-bit AU Optronics panels.


----------



## KobolKnught

You are right. Its 8bit! Its not much of a problem since no game uses 10 bit and its a gaming monitor after all. The 4K model XB271HK seems to be 10 bit.


----------



## KobolKnught

What brightness,contrast,color settings calibration do you use for best gaming experience ?


----------



## bonksmeister

Well, "best" is a bit subjective. Coming from a 1080p 120Hz TN panel, the default sRGB settings already look very good for me (though a bit too bright).

I myself am waiting for TFTCentral's calibration results (even though calibraiton results may differ from one sample to another), but it looks like they haven't actually been sent one by Acer (somehow they got sent the wrong model). Their review of Acer Predator Z35 is up, though.

In the mean time, you can try some of the settings and ICC profiles that people have been kind enough to share, such as these:

zerocool23's
Seepa's
Crest's
gamingarena's
Try them all and pick one you like.


----------



## KobolKnught

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonksmeister*
> 
> Well, "best" is a bit subjective. Coming from a 1080p 120Hz TN panel, the default sRGB settings already look very good for me (though a bit too bright).
> 
> I myself am waiting for TFTCentral's calibration results (even though calibraiton results may differ from one sample to another), but it looks like they haven't actually been sent one by Acer (somehow they got sent the wrong model). Their review of Acer Predator Z35 is up, though.
> 
> In the mean time, you can try some of the settings and ICC profiles that people have been kind enough to share, such as these:
> 
> zerocool23's
> Seepa's
> Crest's
> gamingarena's
> Try them all and pick one you like.


----------



## KobolKnught

Some great / Brightness, Constrast, RGB, Gamma / gaming settings in this video


----------



## haticK

Mine had the seal broken on the left side and is Oct but I'm thinking it probably just had a tear in it and ended up ripping. The right side was sealed and only had a single piece of tape. This was my second monitor so I could tell by everything inside that it was new. The stand even had the little plastic strips still on it and I seriously doubt they'd replace all that if it was sent back from someone else.


----------



## Savatage79

Ok so I figured out how to get the monitor set to gsync mode within its control panel.

Now heres something, when I fire up witcher 3 itll say on left of the monitor "gsync on" and that little tab stays there. I fire up Fallout and it doesn't say Gsync is on like it does for witcher, what is the deal there?

Also, it wont let me OC to 165...what could I be missing?


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Also, it wont let me OC to 165...what could I be missing?


Make sure you have OC enabled in the monitor's OSD and you also need a GTX 960+


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Ok so I figured out how to get the monitor set to gsync mode within its control panel.
> 
> Now heres something, when I fire up witcher 3 itll say on left of the monitor "gsync on" and that little tab stays there. I fire up Fallout and it doesn't say Gsync is on like it does for witcher, what is the deal there?


That's odd about the 'gsync on' tab...try checking nvidia control panel?


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Make sure you have OC enabled in the monitor's OSD and you also need a GTX 960+


Weird, cant locate it. I have a SC 980ti so I'm good there. But cant find where to enable OC. In NVidia I know where to OC but getting test failed, however in the OSD not sure where to enable OC.


----------



## Savatage79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> That's odd about the 'gsync on' tab...try checking nvidia control panel?


I'm checking around, what is weird is I'm not sure if its considered "off" when its not telling me its on.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Weird, cant locate it. I have a SC 980ti so I'm good there. But cant find where to enable OC. In NVidia I know where to OC but getting test failed, however in the OSD not sure where to enable OC.


It's under the section with the wrench


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Weird, cant locate it. I have a SC 980ti so I'm good there. But cant find where to enable OC. In NVidia I know where to OC but getting test failed, however in the OSD not sure where to enable OC.


Click the button to the left of the power button, then click it a couple more times to the icon that looks like a wrench (setting). It's in there


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> It's under the section with the wrench


WOW you're quick! You must've posted that at 165fps


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Mine had the seal broken on the left side and is Oct but I'm thinking it probably just had a tear in it and ended up ripping. The right side was sealed and only had a single piece of tape. This was my second monitor so I could tell by everything inside that it was new. The stand even had the little plastic strips still on it and I seriously doubt they'd replace all that if it was sent back from someone else.


Maybe I was a tad hard on NewEgg, but then again, who ships an $800 monitor in just the retail box without any additional packaging? That's ridiculous. I will keep re-ordering from Amazon.

I did visit a Microcenter this morning because they had the Asus in stock, and there was a cluster of 4 pixels that were defective. Also it was very clear to see that the upper portion of the screen was a different shade of white than the rest of the screen. It was an October build. They also let me try 3 XB270HU's and all of them had either dead + stuck pixels, scratch under the screen, and a hair under the screen. The 270HU's were all August through October builds. Figured it was worth a shot because they are $80 cheaper than the XB1 / PG279Q, and also benefit of Microcenter warranty. Oh well.

So I'm still convinced that the XB271HU is the better panel vs PG279Q in terms of uniformity. Now if only I can get one with no dead pixels finally.


----------



## krotondo

Can you guys take a look at my white uniformity now that my settings are not all out of wack


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> Can you guys take a look at my white uniformity now that my settings are not all out of wack


Looks fine to me, how does it look to you?


----------



## Dodjos

I have this feeling that the sides (especially upper right) are slightly darker/bluer. Maybe it's due to the positionning you have in front of your screen.


----------



## Lourad

Help! *** is this?

I had to unplug the monitor, all is well again.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> 
> 
> Help! *** is this?


Did you try other input ?


----------



## kanttii

Reboot, take cable out and put back, reinstall drivers, try another cable? I had weird problems with an aftermarket 2m long cable and as soon as I switched back to the Asus cable, it worked well.

Now I'm waiting for confirmation that I can send this horrible blb panel back and replace it with the XB271HU. Your pics make this look a thousand times better than the PG279Q! Next to no BLB on yours! GZ!


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Reboot, take cable out and put back, reinstall drivers, try another cable? I had weird problems with an aftermarket 2m long cable and as soon as I switched back to the Asus cable, it worked well.
> 
> Now I'm waiting for confirmation that I can send this horrible blb panel back and replace it with the XB271HU. Your pics make this look a thousand times better than the PG279Q! Next to no BLB on yours! GZ!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> Did you try other input ?


Thank you for your reply, unplugging the monitor did the trick.
Also I returned my PG279Q after I got this Acer, so much better


----------



## Egzi

When I change the Hz on the monitor or I put it in sleep mode all my icons on my desktop get displaced.

What can I do to change this?


----------



## PCMSTRACE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> Can you guys take a look at my white uniformity now that my settings are not all out of wack


u hav a white bottom center and yellow tint all around it


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> u hav a white bottom center and yellow tint all around it


I agree. Uniformity is biggest problem with these 144 IPS panels. It's not only luminance uniformity but temperature uniformity as well which is even worse


----------



## AdamKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Mine had the seal broken on the left side and is Oct but I'm thinking it probably just had a tear in it and ended up ripping. The right side was sealed and only had a single piece of tape. This was my second monitor so I could tell by everything inside that it was new. The stand even had the little plastic strips still on it and I seriously doubt they'd replace all that if it was sent back from someone else.


Did you get yours from amazon? I had the same thing where both sides were taped with acer tape but one side was broken, also oct 15 batch. I think mines gsync module has become faulty as I have it on an network-isolated machine and suddenly gsync windowed mode results in terrible frame drops. Replacement should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamKelly*
> 
> Did you get yours from amazon? I had the same thing where both sides were taped with acer tape but one side was broken, also oct 15 batch. I think mines gsync module has become faulty as I have it on an network-isolated machine and suddenly gsync windowed mode results in terrible frame drops. Replacement should be arriving tomorrow.


Yes, it's from Amazon. I had an issue where fullscreen with G-Sync on caused FPS drops but it's due to Chrome hardware acceleration being enabled.


----------



## AdamKelly

full screen I don't have any problems with. But the moment I open visual studio or a windowed game fps just tanks. Rapidly clicking on the window and back to the desktop causes tons of lag.


----------



## Clox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> 
> 
> Help! *** is this?
> 
> I had to unplug the monitor, all is well again.


I had the same issue after overclocking to 165hz, same fix as well just unplug the power and leave for a few seconds.

Here's a shot of the BLB on mine, just got it Friday and it is a November build. No dead pixels or anything but I am not sure if I should just keep this one or not?
Seems like they all have a fair amount of BLB anyway and no idea if I would get any better than this one, crappy pic looks worse than it really is in person too.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clox*
> 
> I had the same issue after overclocking to 165hz, same fix as well just unplug the power and leave for a few seconds.
> 
> Here's a shot of the BLB on mine, just got it Friday and it is a November build. No dead pixels or anything but I am not sure if I should just keep this one or not?
> Seems like they all have a fair amount of BLB anyway and no idea if I would get any better than this one, crappy pic looks worse than it really is in person too.


Try to take the picture a bit more far away, like 2-3meters. If the bleed does not bother you then just keep it. Mine has some bleed, but I only really notice the glow on the bottom right side in games like theif. The glow is a bit distracting at first in dark games, but I kinda got used to it.

If urs does not have dead pixels and ur cool with it, just keep it.

I was just considering returning mine since the power button does not always respond, but I am afraid they will send me another one with dead pixels, so not sure I wanna risk it.

On your Nov Model, do you have the IPS In-Plane Switching logo on the bottom left?


----------



## KickAssCop

Does Gsync cause flicker in your screen during logon or when exiting a game?


----------



## philthy84

Can't speak on his Nov. model but the one I got from Amazon has a G-sync and Energy Star sticker.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Does Gsync cause flicker in your screen during logon or when exiting a game?


I notice it when first starting up a game on the load screen sometimes but it goes away. Same experience on XB1 that I returned vs my gsync TN. It's normal I think.


----------



## PCMSTRACE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> here if someone wants to try my Spyder Calibrated profile i attached the icc profile.
> 
> User Mode:
> Brightness: 23
> Contrast: 50
> Blue light: OFF
> Dark Boost: OFF
> Adaptive Contrast: 0
> 
> Color
> Gamma 2.2
> Colour Temp: Warm
> sRGB Mode: OFF
> Saturate: 100
> 
> Game Mode: OFF
> OD: Normal
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XB271HUDP.zip 2k .zip file


no offense but your settings and profile are very dark towards warm / red , either sumthing with your eyes or your panel , ive tried 4 user settings and profiles sofar and yours just sticks out like wrong

again this is just an observation not a personal attack

until tftcentral puts 1 up im gonna stick with setup from zerocool23 (page 157) looks best on my screen


----------



## ZippCen

I wish this screen would hurry up and arrive in the UK.

I've been unable to find anyone that expects to have stock this month.


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCMSTRACE*
> 
> no offense but your settings and profile are very dark towards warm / red , either sumthing with your eyes or your panel , ive tried 4 user settings and profiles sofar and yours just sticks out like wrong
> 
> again this is just an observation not a personal attack
> 
> until tftcentral puts 1 up im gonna stick with setup from zerocool23 (page 157) looks best on my screen


Agreed. I am using his as well. But at 50 brightness.


----------



## philthy84

Well I decided to open up my Newegg order which is an Oct. build date and compare it to my Amazon order with a Nov. build date. First thing I noticed one side of the box tape was cut already as other have noted on their orders, then when pulling out the styrofoam protection from the box I noticed chunks of styrofoam missing most likely due to the contents being previously pulled out from the packaging box. The cables were all newly package and sealed but the plastic wrapping used for the stand pieces I could tell was previously opened as the tape was no longer used to seal it closed like the one I received from Amazon, also one of the red feet on the stand had some scratches on them. The only other difference I could see was on the lower left corner of the bezel of the Oct. build had an IPS In-Plane Switching logo where my Nov. build has a G-sync and Energy Star stickers in that corner. After turning on the Oct. build and matching the settings I had on the my Nov. build I could clearly see the Oct. build had significant backlight bleeding right above the Predator logo area, the bottom right corner and the upper right corner. The Oct. build also came with dead or stuck pixel towards the bottom right corner, the white uniformity on the Oct. build also seemed to had a pretty significant yellow tint in the top middle/left area of the screen. Sorry for not being able to provide comparison pics of both monitors side by side but i packed up and sent back the Oct. build within 20min of setting it up and shipped back for a refund already. Very happy with my Nov. build monitor though and will be keeping this one, hope this help some folks still playing the lottery.


----------



## Dodjos

I have this feeling that the sides (especially upper right) are slightly darker/bluer. Maybe it's due to the positionning you have in front of your screen.


----------



## Sludgepond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> Well I decided to open up my Newegg order which is an Oct. build date and compare it to my Amazon order with a Nov. build date. First thing I noticed one side of the box tape was cut already as other have noted on their orders, then when pulling out the styrofoam protection from the box I noticed chunks of styrofoam missing most likely due to the contents being previously pulled out from the packaging box. The cables were all newly package and sealed but the plastic wrapping used for the stand pieces I could tell was previously opened as the tape was no longer used to seal it closed like the one I received from Amazon, also one of the red feet on the stand had some scratches on them. The only other difference I could see was on the lower left corner of the bezel of the Oct. build had an IPS In-Plane Switching logo where my Nov. build has a G-sync and Energy Star stickers in that corner. After turning on the Oct. build and matching the settings I had on the my Nov. build I could clearly see the Oct. build had significant backlight bleeding right above the Predator logo area, the bottom right corner and the upper right corner. The Oct. build also came with dead or stuck pixel towards the bottom right corner, the white uniformity on the Oct. build also seemed to had a pretty significant yellow tint in the top middle/left area of the screen. Sorry for not being able to provide comparison pics of both monitors side by side but i packed up and sent back the Oct. build within 20min of setting it up and shipped back for a refund already. Very happy with my Nov. build monitor though and will be keeping this one, hope this help some folks still playing the lottery.


Thanks for the info. Ordered one from Newegg on Friday and expected on Wednesday. I guess I should expect the worst.








I have Newegg Premier so no big deal I guess.


----------



## krotondo

i have 2 more being delivered tomorrow, hoping for November or later builds, first 2 were October


----------



## Sludgepond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> i have 2 more being delivered tomorrow, hoping for November or later builds, first 2 were October


Where from?


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sludgepond*
> 
> Where from?


amazon, only place i will order from due to their easy returns


----------



## Artkil

I just picked one up today from Fry's their shipment arrived today at Fountain Valley, CA..

No issues minimal bleed.. and no dead pixels..

Next to my old awesome Dell IPS U2711 it makes it looks so aged now..








might have to buy another one..


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artkil*
> 
> I just picked one up today from Fry's their shipment arrived today at Fountain Valley, CA..
> 
> No issues minimal bleed.. and no dead pixels..
> 
> Next to my old awesome Dell IPS U2711 it makes it looks so aged now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might have to buy another one..


build date? how uniformity?


----------



## Artkil

How do you find the build date?


----------



## krotondo

on the side of the box


----------



## Artkil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> on the side of the box


Oct 2015


----------



## ninjurai

Got my refund back from Acer credited to my card, 5 days after they received it. Didn't charge me the restocking fee, so I was happy about that.


----------



## fallofdave

I have a bit of a problem. My monitor is good no defects, minimal ips glow, no dead pixels. However, I can't get gsync to show in the OSD. For "Mode" it just says Normal not Gsync. I have everything set up in the Nvidia Control Panel - but I cant get the OSD to say it is enabled. When I try to run the Gsync demo (the Pendulum one), I can't select the Gsync option.

I've been able to OC the monitor to 165hz, and I'm using zerocool's profile. I have 2 screens hooked up to my 980, a 60 inch h7150, and the XB271HU (using a displayport cable)

Edit: I turned on the "Gsync display" and when I run a game, "Gsync On" comes up on the left side of the screen, but in the OSD it still says "Normal" not "Gsync"


----------



## clipse84

After going through two pg279q with horrible results and an xb271hu about a month ago that I return because of light bleed I finally have a winner. I believe it's a near perfect screen with no light bleed, no dead pixel, white uniformity looks good I do have a dust spec in the bottom right corner but I would never notice it in regular use.


----------



## KickAssCop

This monitor is really fantastic. I am having a blast gaming. Especially Ass Creed Syndicate since that game was chugging on my previous monitor. Thank you GSync.
Btw I only have IPS sticker on side of monitor. Not energy star or GSync.


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodjos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this feeling that the sides (especially upper right) are slightly darker/bluer. Maybe it's due to the positionning you have in front of your screen.


Looks normal to me. The IPS screens will make it look somewhat strange at certain angles due to the glow. Which might give the impression of darker colours - unless you move your head around.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> After going through two pg279q with horrible results and an xb271hu about a month ago that I return because of light bleed I finally have a winner. I believe it's a near perfect screen with no light bleed, no dead pixel, white uniformity looks good I do have a dust spec in the bottom right corner but I would never notice it in regular use.


Congrats, this is what I want to get as well. Unfortunately there are out of stock everywhere here. Seems Acer is only opinion as I'm pretty sure this can't be delivered by PG279Q. But I'm also curious on Viewsonic....


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallofdave*
> 
> I have a bit of a problem. My monitor is good no defects, minimal ips glow, no dead pixels. However, I can't get gsync to show in the OSD. For "Mode" it just says Normal not Gsync. I have everything set up in the Nvidia Control Panel - but I cant get the OSD to say it is enabled. When I try to run the Gsync demo (the Pendulum one), I can't select the Gsync option.
> 
> I've been able to OC the monitor to 165hz, and I'm using zerocool's profile. I have 2 screens hooked up to my 980, a 60 inch h7150, and the XB271HU (using a displayport cable)
> 
> Edit: I turned on the "Gsync display" and when I run a game, "Gsync On" comes up on the left side of the screen, but in the OSD it still says "Normal" not "Gsync"


What build is your monitor? My build is Oct and when I run a game, it doesn't display anything on the left side of the screen.


----------



## fallofdave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> What build is your monitor? My build is Oct and when I run a game, it doesn't display anything on the left side of the screen.


October build also. To get "G Sync" to display on the left side of your screen you have to turn on the option in Nvidia Control Panel.

To do this: open Nvidia Control Panel. Click on "set up Gsync". On the top window menu where it says "File, Edit, Desktop, Display, Help"- click on Display and cilck on "Gsync Indicator".

The next time you run a game it should show up on the left side- supposedly if Gsync is active, however, my OSD (on screen display) doesn't say Gsync is active in the information tab. Does yours?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallofdave*
> 
> October build also. To get "G Sync" to display on the left side of your screen you have to turn on the option in Nvidia Control Panel.
> 
> To do this: open Nvidia Control Panel. Click on "set up Gsync". On the top window menu where it says "File, Edit, Desktop, Display, Help"- click on Display and cilck on "Gsync Indicator".
> 
> The next time you run a game it should show up on the left side- supposedly if Gsync is active, however, my OSD (on screen display) doesn't say Gsync is active in the information tab. Does yours?


Thanks for the tip. At work right now, but once I get home, I'll let you know.


----------



## mengyiqi

Hello Guys,

I am a nub when it comes to telling the difference between IPS Glow and blb. I just got my XB271HU yesterday, can you guys please help me identify if this is glow or blb. I took the picture with my iphone 6s, in person, it does not look as bad as the picture. I think my phone is over exposing it a bit. But what do you guys think ?


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallofdave*
> 
> October build also. To get "G Sync" to display on the left side of your screen you have to turn on the option in Nvidia Control Panel.
> 
> To do this: open Nvidia Control Panel. Click on "set up Gsync". On the top window menu where it says "File, Edit, Desktop, Display, Help"- click on Display and cilck on "Gsync Indicator".
> 
> The next time you run a game it should show up on the left side- supposedly if Gsync is active, however, my OSD (on screen display) doesn't say Gsync is active in the information tab. Does yours?


Thanks for the info. going to try this out since I didn't know about this. My display OSD does say G-SYNC Mode under the Information tab.


----------



## xentrox

Got mine yesterday from Amazon, box unopened, all Acer official tape is untouched. Looking at the UPC sticker, it looks like it was manufactured in Oct 2015.

Here's a picture I took to test for backlight bleed. Note that my phone's camera dramatically overcompensates when in a dark environment. I cannot see any uniformity issues whatsoever.. Perhaps a tiny little bit of bleed on the bottom right and left corner, but judging by what I've seen online. It looks like I should thank my lucky stars and keep it.



What are your guys' thoughts?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Got mine yesterday from Amazon, box unopened, all Acer official tape is untouched. Looking at the UPC sticker, it looks like it was manufactured in Oct 2015.
> 
> Here's a picture I took to test for backlight bleed. Note that my phone's camera dramatically overcompensates when in a dark environment. I cannot see any uniformity issues whatsoever.. Perhaps a tiny little bit of bleed on the bottom right and left corner, but judging by what I've seen online. It looks like I should thank my lucky stars and keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> What are your guys' thoughts?


looks good to me. Did you check for dead pixels and stuck dust behind the screen?


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> Well I decided to open up my Newegg order which is an Oct. build date and compare it to my Amazon order with a Nov. build date. First thing I noticed one side of the box tape was cut already as other have noted on their orders, then when pulling out the styrofoam protection from the box I noticed chunks of styrofoam missing most likely due to the contents being previously pulled out from the packaging box. The cables were all newly package and sealed but the plastic wrapping used for the stand pieces I could tell was previously opened as the tape was no longer used to seal it closed like the one I received from Amazon, also one of the red feet on the stand had some scratches on them. The only other difference I could see was on the lower left corner of the bezel of the Oct. build had an IPS In-Plane Switching logo where my Nov. build has a G-sync and Energy Star stickers in that corner. After turning on the Oct. build and matching the settings I had on the my Nov. build I could clearly see the Oct. build had significant backlight bleeding right above the Predator logo area, the bottom right corner and the upper right corner. The Oct. build also came with dead or stuck pixel towards the bottom right corner, the white uniformity on the Oct. build also seemed to had a pretty significant yellow tint in the top middle/left area of the screen. Sorry for not being able to provide comparison pics of both monitors side by side but i packed up and sent back the Oct. build within 20min of setting it up and shipped back for a refund already. Very happy with my Nov. build monitor though and will be keeping this one, hope this help some folks still playing the lottery.


I had the same experience. i bought from NewEgg a week ago

Not sure what the build date was(how can i tell?)

So when i got the package the tape was broken on the exterior and upon opening it it had clearly been opened & repackaged. Installed it and it had no BlB but had something in between the screen in multiple locations, additionally there were 3 dead/stuck pixels in different areas(top-right, bottom right, bottom middle).

I was going to replace my perfect S2716DG as it is a TN but i just don't want to deal with the hassles anymore. at this point i am returning it and sticking with what i have.


----------



## krotondo

Hey all, 2 more just arrived. Lets compare and get your thought.

Here is my 2nd sample below, screenshot of a video



Here is my 3rd sample below, screenshot of a video



Here is my 3rd sample white uniformity
First is a screenshot of a video, second is a picture





No dead pixels or dust, BLB seems good - can you guys comment on white uniformity? I will open up my 4th sample now


----------



## jlp0209

Received my 4th XB1 today from Amazon, another October build. This one has a stuck red pixel toward the right-center of the screen. Otherwise, in regular viewing conditions, the white uniformity looks good and I can't see any obvious bleed or glow on solid black screens, which is good. I'm running one of those stuck pixel fixer videos on YouTube but I'm not optimistic. I've never seen those work before but I have my fingers crossed. This is the best XB1 I've received so far. If I can't fix the stuck pixel though I'll return it, yet again.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> Hey all, 2 more just arrived. Lets compare and get your thought.
> 
> No dead pixels or dust, BLB seems good - can you guys comment on white uniformity? I will open up my 4th sample now


They both look good to me. I can't believe my awful luck. Every one ove tried has had a dead pixel and now a stuck pixel. You have 2 winners IMO, congrats.


----------



## krotondo

lets see how my 4th is


----------



## jlp0209

Tried Jscreenfix, and by doing so actually found 2 more stuck (white) pixels. And the 1 that I already had. Not wasting my time with these "fixes," tried applying pressure and also some apps. Nothing works as expected, not bothering trying to leave on overnight. Sending back. Maybe 5th time will be a charm.


----------



## krotondo

4th on left - 3rd on right

Which one has the best white uniformity? my opinion is the right, sample 3


----------



## C3321J6

So i got 7-8 both have min bleed not bad at all. No pixel issues.
Uniformity isn't bad but isnt great on one little warmer on one side. The other is perfect even better than my XB270HUwhite is white and i cant express enough how even the slightest color temp effects all around colors.
The one with perfect white colors look more vibrant the other looks little dull in comparison.
The one with better whites has more bleed that the other im going to run this as much has possible to see if its improves.

With luck Ive had im praying this one doesn't have issues.

Also both are from Oct


----------



## mikesgt

Hey guys, curious what everyone set their rgb gains to in order to get a really solid white? I realize every monitor is different in this regard, but would like some different settings to play around with. And why hasn't tft reviewed this monitor yet and published a profile??


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> So i got 7-8 both have min bleed not bad at all. No pixel issues.
> Uniformity isn't bad but isnt great on one little warmer on one side. The other is perfect even better than my XB270HUwhite is white and i cant express enough how even the slightest color temp effects all around colors.
> The one with perfect white colors look more vibrant the other looks little dull in comparison.
> The one with better whites has more bleed that the other im going to run this as much has possible to see if its improves.
> 
> With luck Ive had im praying this one doesn't have issues.
> 
> Also both are from Oct


man, why couldn't you have received a combination of the two. And I am surprised there is that much of a difference in color between two of the exact same model of monitor.


----------



## C3321J6

These panels are not same at all when it comes to uniformity/bleed

Only 3 of the 8 had good whites that i tried.


----------



## HometownHero

Just picked up the last one sold by Amazon today. I'll report back tomorrow, hopefully I win the panel lottery.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> looks good to me. Did you check for dead pixels and stuck dust behind the screen?


No dust, and no dead pixels.









She's definitely a keeper.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallofdave*
> 
> I have a bit of a problem. My monitor is good no defects, minimal ips glow, no dead pixels. However, I can't get gsync to show in the OSD. For "Mode" it just says Normal not Gsync. I have everything set up in the Nvidia Control Panel - but I cant get the OSD to say it is enabled. When I try to run the Gsync demo (the Pendulum one), I can't select the Gsync option.
> 
> I've been able to OC the monitor to 165hz, and I'm using zerocool's profile. I have 2 screens hooked up to my 980, a 60 inch h7150, and the XB271HU (using a displayport cable)
> 
> Edit: I turned on the "Gsync display" and when I run a game, "Gsync On" comes up on the left side of the screen, but in the OSD it still says "Normal" not "Gsync"


Just ran a game. It does say "G-Sync on" on the left side of the screen and the monitor info screen said "G-SYNC Mode" (all the time though, ingame or not).


----------



## fallofdave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Just ran a game. It does say "G-Sync on" on the left side of the screen and the monitor info screen said "G-SYNC Mode" (all the time though, ingame or not).


Thanks for getting back to me. I guess I need to figure out what I'm doing wrong. I'm pretty sure Gsync isn't on for me even though I'm getting the "Gsync On" on the left side of the screen.

Edit:
*
Okay, I found the solution!* Turns out I wasn't the only one having this issue. Here is a link from the Nvidia forums: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/802269/geforce-basics/g-sync-dissapears-after-display-sleeps-forced-to-reboot/2/

Turns out the issue is related to your PC falling asleep and putting your monitor to sleep.

For some people simply disconnecting and connecting the display port is enough to turn gsync back on the OSD.

For me it wasn't, I had to restart my PC but with my 2nd non-Gsync monitor unplugged from my GFX card. After the boot was complete and I was back in Windows I was able to reconnect my 2nd display and keep Gsync on my OSD.

In the link above they recommend to turn off Deep Sleep on the monitor. They also recommend to turn off the sleep function on your PC- I don't see this as reasonable and will just have to hope tonight when my PC falls asleep and I manually turn off my monitor that I will still have Gsync in my OSD in the morning.

Edit 2:

Just want to update that after my PC sleeping and with my monitor manually turned off, my Monitor stayed in Gsync mode.


----------



## KickAssCop

Hmm, might be why I have been facing an issue with flicker when turning on the monitor since I loaded new drivers. Will check for GSync working or not tonight.


----------



## yamadash

I wanted to get a second opinion as I'm seeing a pretty noticeable glow in the bottom corner/third of the screen, but I'm not sure if I'm just setting my expectations too high.

I ordered this from amazon last week and while staring at the monitor straight on in the dark, it looked like the bottom right corner/third of the screen was noticeably brighter.

Coming from a Crossover 2795, I've never just looked straight on at a dark screen and thought that such a large portion of my screen was obviously glowing more brightly before so I returned for a replacement.

Today I received my 2nd XB271HU (both are Oct 2015 build), and again it looks like the the bottom right corner is brighter. I understand if you view IPS displays at various angles you'll see a glow but I'm staring straight on and it's just very obvious to me. What are the chances that both monitors look noticeably flawed (to me)? It's not noticeable at all in a well lit room, but I often use my computer with the lights out so it's particularly annoying.

I've posted a few pictures (iphone 6s) below to kind of better explain what I'm seeing. It looks a lot brighter and uglier in the photos than it actually is in real life, but the photos do a passable job in capturing how I feel when I'm staring at the screen in the dark.

First XB271HU, max brightness. It looks really bad in the photo, it's nowhere near so exaggerated in real life, but the point being that the bottom right third of the monitor is brighter. When I'm staring at the screen head on, it's a pretty noticeable "huh? a third of my screen is glowing" moment.


Second XB271HU, max brightness. Again it looks much worse in the photo, but it's just to illustrate that from my perspective the bottom right is again more glowy.


Second XB271HU, 20 brightness from a far. When I back up far enough it looks fairly even (it's not this bright, but it's just illustrating that it looks even/pretty good when I move back a bit.)


Second XB271HU, 10 brightness close up (my face is roughly 20-22" from the screen normally). This best illustrates how I feel when I'm staring at the monitor in the dark. Everything looks alright, and then it's just the bottom right corner (30%) of the screen that just looks more glowy. In person the bottom right corner doesn't look that much brighter as it gets closer to the edge (unlike what the photo is showing), but it is fairly obvious that that area glows.


Thoughts? Is this just what I should expect or is it worth trying for another replacement? It seems most people have had much better luck with the XB271HU compared to the 270HU, but I never ordered the 270HU so I don't have anything to compare it to.

As a side note, I didn't see any dust specs or dead pixels in either of the two monitors I received.


----------



## KickAssCop

Post a photo of a video taken from your phone. Your second one is showing IPS glow not BLB. Once you post a picture can help more. Also set brightness to about 30 and see if you still see this issue in games (that is colors in games are messed up).

My hypothesis is that area glows due to the blue light on the monitor that is seeping through. Try turning off the blue light of monitor in options in OSD.


----------



## yamadash

Here's a video taken with my phone. Brightness set to 30. It's much closer to what I see. I'm not sure what is the preferred way to take a video to show this, so let me know if I should retake it under different conditions.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yamadash*
> 
> Here's a video taken with my phone. Brightness set to 30. It's much closer to what I see. I'm not sure what is the preferred way to take a video to show this, so let me know if I should retake it under different conditions.


This is pretty normal from such close distance. You should look at this monitor at least from 1m to make it less prominent. The bigger the monitor the bigger glow it will have. You should only make sure the glow is silver and not yellowish/orange...


----------



## KickAssCop

Looks fine to me. Seems like IPS glow.


----------



## C3321J6

Thats glow but hard to tell from video how serious it is.
One of mine had really bad glow in right corner that was distracting. My task bar is black and from my sitting position the bottom right corner was almost silver looking from the glow where all my other panels were fine even with some BLB.


----------



## C3321J6

Also i was wrong about min BLB on my 271 with good uniformity its got bad spot on both left and right side. I'm gonna run this pretty hard for week if not gone or at least alleviated its going back.


----------



## Xeby

I'm hoping to purchase one of these from Amazon soon, but don't want to get a returned/refurbished one and have heard sometimes purchasing a new monitor from Amazon has given people ones that have obviously been opened before. Has anyone experienced this with Amazon where they have bought this monitor from them and received a previously opened one? I'm a bit skeptical when the stock of the item is just 1 or 2 after they recently sold out, makes me think they restocked it with returned items. Maybe I should wait till Amazon has 10+ in stock in hopes that it is actually a new batch.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> I'm hoping to purchase one of these from Amazon soon, but don't want to get a returned/refurbished one and have heard sometimes purchasing a new monitor from Amazon has given people ones that have obviously been opened before. Has anyone experienced this with Amazon where they have bought this monitor from them and received a previously opened one? I'm a bit skeptical when the stock of the item is just 1 or 2 after they recently sold out, makes me think they restocked it with returned items. Maybe I should wait till Amazon has 10+ in stock in hopes that it is actually a new batch.


Make sure that when you're buying from Amazon, you're checking the seller. I stay away from anything that doesn't come out of the Amazon warehouse itself.

I just took this screenshot, looks like at the time of this post, there's 1 in stock from Amazon (Inside blue border):



I bought mine when it was in stock under Amazon. When I arrived at the page, there were 10 in stock, within 20 minutes, all the ones sold under the official Amazon channel were sold out. There were still plenty of others available but they were being sold by other outlets. I'd stay away from those.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Xeby

This monitor seems to be doing better than a lot of others QC wise, I wonder when it'll stop selling out all the time.


----------



## cyrax2768

Here is my XB271, what do you guys think in terms of the bottom right, is this glow or bad back light bleed? Do you think it's worth playing the lotto exchanging this one?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> Here is my XB271, what do you guys think in terms of the bottom right, is this glow or bad back light bleed? Do you think it's worth playing the lotto exchanging this one?


If you exchange that you deserve to get a bad one


----------



## Dodjos

Is this uniformity ok?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> Here is my XB271, what do you guys think in terms of the bottom right, is this glow or bad back light bleed? Do you think it's worth playing the lotto exchanging this one?


It's a bit from an angle. Take a straight photo from at least 2 - 3 meters...


----------



## yamadash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This is pretty normal from such close distance. You should look at this monitor at least from 1m to make it less prominent. The bigger the monitor the bigger glow it will have. You should only make sure the glow is silver and not yellowish/orange...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Looks fine to me. Seems like IPS glow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Thats glow but hard to tell from video how serious it is.
> One of mine had really bad glow in right corner that was distracting. My task bar is black and from my sitting position the bottom right corner was almost silver looking from the glow where all my other panels were fine even with some BLB.


Thanks for the replies, guys. I'll use it for a bit longer to see if I can't get used to it. I just watched my own video on another computer and admittedly it looks perfectly fine and makes my previous posts look kind of silly :x. I swear it's a lot more distracting when I'm sitting in front of the actual monitor (e.g. my solid black background is a completely lighter shade on that side). I was just curious if what I am seeing was considered normal.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> Here is my XB271, what do you guys think in terms of the bottom right, is this glow or bad back light bleed? Do you think it's worth playing the lotto exchanging this one?


Looks just about perfect to me


----------



## C3321J6

Day later i have burn out or damaged pixel its really faint tiny discoloration spec and only noticeable on white.


----------



## auxiliary

I just received my XB1 and things look pretty good so far. No real BLB, no dead pixels, no dust. The glow is kind of annoying especially in the bottom right hand corner but actually the biggest problem I'm having is video playback. Has anyone noticed really bad stuttering while playing mkv's or other video file content? It's like a slide show on any movement and I don't really remember this happening on my PG279Q with the same files. It's so bad that it makes me stare at the stutter more than the video content itself.


----------



## mikesgt

Wow. Amazon has them in stock for $723? Why the large discount price I wonder??


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Wow. Amazon has them in stock for $723? Why the large discount price I wonder??


I don't know, but I just got one.


----------



## Sludgepond

oops


----------



## xentrox

Oh shux.. my buddy just got one. I am not really liking what I'm seeing. He's on the fence...

Here's the pic:



Here's another from 6 meters away:



What do you guys say?


----------



## ondoy

Acer Predator XB271HU bmiprz 27-inch WQHD (2560 x 1440) NVIDIA G-Sync Widescreen Display @ 723


----------



## ninjurai

Deal!


----------



## 66yyhhnn66

They just came out in the UK aswell,after a very very long wait !
I haven't been watching the thread lately,so I'm asking you,are they a good buy? Do they have the same faulty ratio as the PG279Q in terms of backlight bleeding? What is your opinion?
Thank you !


----------



## C3321J6

these monitors are not even worth 700


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66yyhhnn66*
> 
> They just came out in the UK aswell,after a very very long wait !
> I haven't been watching the thread lately,so I'm asking you,are they a good buy? Do they have the same faulty ratio as the PG279Q in terms of backlight bleeding? What is your opinion?
> Thank you !


It's a lottery as well. Maybe slightly higher chance to score a good one... In any case in my opinion Acer is better because of OSD calibration capabilities.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> these monitors are not even worth 700


I wouldn't say that at all man, you just had some bad luck with yours. I would say mine is worth what I paid for it. It is a game changer for me from a gaming perspective.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's a lottery as well. Maybe slightly higher chance to score a good one... In any case in my opinion Acer is better because of OSD calibration capabilities.


That and I think you have a much, much higher chance of getting one without uniformity or BLB issues (versus the PG279Q).


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Oh shux.. my buddy just got one. I am not really liking what I'm seeing. He's on the fence...
> 
> Here's the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another from 6 meters away:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys say?


Hard to tell if that glow is BLB or IPS glow. What color is it in person? Does it disappear when you get further away from it?


----------



## ZippCen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66yyhhnn66*
> 
> They just came out in the UK aswell,after a very very long wait !
> I haven't been watching the thread lately,so I'm asking you,are they a good buy? Do they have the same faulty ratio as the PG279Q in terms of backlight bleeding? What is your opinion?
> Thank you !


Mine arrived this morning (UK), Once I get around to setting it up and testing i'll get back to you.


----------



## 66yyhhnn66

Please do !
Where did you buy it from?


----------



## ewokuk

My displayport cable connector broke off when removing it from my old monitor....so I need a new one.

However all I can seem to find is a startech one certified for 60hz at 3840 x 2160. I will be running the XB271hu with ULMB on at 120hz so I need a cable capable of doing this. I read reports of a few cables that would only let people do 60hz at 1080p so I don't want to end up with one of those.

Anyone know of a cable that will do the job available in the UK, or will that startech one do it even though it seems to only be 60hz?


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Hard to tell if that glow is BLB or IPS glow. What color is it in person? Does it disappear when you get further away from it?


Greenish yellow, and it's bugging both of us. That second picture I took was at least 12 ft away. And what you see in that pic is only a slight exaggeration of what I see in my own eyes.

Considering we're both OCD, I think it's probably going to be an RMA. I just wanted to get a 2nd opinion before I make him go through this grueling process.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Hard to tell if that glow is BLB or IPS glow. What color is it in person? Does it disappear when you get further away from it?


He said it is 6m away. This is pure backlight bleeding and it is very bad indeed. Return....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> That and I think you have a much, much higher chance of getting one without uniformity or BLB issues (versus the PG279Q).


Well I had just one XB271 and BLB was pretty bad. However it was only one spot but it is hard to tell if these suffer less from BLB. Maybe you were just lucky because looking at latest posts here BLB is 50:50... It's always a lottery with BLB. But seems uniformity is much better on Acer...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Greenish yellow, and it's bugging both of us. That second picture I took was at least 12 ft away. And what you see in that pic is only a slight exaggeration of what I see in my own eyes.
> 
> Considering we're both OCD, I think it's probably going to be an RMA. I just wanted to get a 2nd opinion before I make him go through this grueling process.


RMA for sure, it's a garbage.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I wouldn't say that at all man, you just had some bad luck with yours. I would say mine is worth what I paid for it. It is a game changer for me from a gaming perspective.


This is true. These monitors are far best gaming monitors out there and I can't just play on any 60Hz monitor anymore







It's impossible. The sad thing is they suffer from ridiculous issues which should not be present if QC is good enough and makes it hard to excuse such high price.


----------



## ZippCen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66yyhhnn66*
> 
> Please do !
> Where did you buy it from?


Lambda-Tek


----------



## KickAssCop

I am even happier with this monitor since Amazon gave me credit of 30 bucks for the price differential. Nice. Love Amazon.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This is true. These monitors are far best gaming monitors out there and I can't just play on any 60Hz monitor anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's impossible. The sad thing is they suffer from ridiculous issues which should not be present if QC is good enough and makes it hard to excuse such high price.


The only problem is, if QC standards were like ours, they would hardly have any to sell rofl


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> The only problem is, if QC standards were like ours, they would hardly have any to sell rofl


Makes me wonder what the yields are like on these 144 Hz AHVA panels.


----------



## C3321J6

Lol I got email and a phone call from amazon about an unusual amount of returns on this monitor. They asked what they could do to make things better and i told them nothing because its not their fault and i told them that im returning 2 more and that i wont be ordering any more of these.


----------



## C3321J6

So yea from my experience IMO these really are worst than the XB270HU not only bleed but you also have to deal with uniformity. Not one of the 13 XB270HU i tried had this problem but that isn't saying there are non out there but only 3 of the 8 of these had good uniformity.
I cant express enough how this impacts colors.

If you try your luck with those id wait for the next huge price drop because spending the same amount for a older model isn't right, That is why they upgraded the firmware on that model so you can OC to 165hz.
So yea wait for next drop last time it was $560 on amazon I got microcenter to price match.

I really hope we see 1440p OLED with gsync this would be holy grail.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> So yea from my experience these really are worst than the XB270HU more so because it has more problems like uniformity not one of the 13 XB270HU i tried had this issue.
> I cant express enough how this impacts colors.
> 
> If you try your luck with those id wait for the next huge price drop because spending the same amount for a older model isn't right, That is why they upgraded the firmware on that model so you can OC to 165hz.
> So yea wait for next drop last time it was $560 on amazon I got microcenter to price match.


Same QC issues still persist with the XB270HU. I went to a Microcenter near me this past Saturday because they had the Asus PG279 in stock (it had cluster of 4 bad pixels and bad white uniformity). Set it up there because I anticipated it and didn't want to haul the thing back to the store. The manager saw it right away, and suggested I try the XB270HU.

We pulled out 4 XB270HU's and also looked at the display model. So 5 units in total. All of them were August 2015 and October 2015 models. Every single one of them had either dust, stuck pixels, dead pixels, a scratch, and even a hair underneath the screen. The manager couldn't believe it and agreed with me on every one of them.

My 5th XB1 is waiting for me at home from Newegg today, I'm not optimistic.


----------



## C3321J6

Good luck.

yea i go to microcenter to get 270HU i check out before i go home only thing cant see if bleed because store lights. I also have them grab what ever is the latest date. Only problem Ive ever seen other than dust is pixels.

I currently have 270HU that I got for only $580 it has new 165hz firmware and no bleed at all it had some on bottom right that i fixed with sliding paper between screen bezel after couple days took it out and perfect.

FYI for anyone near microcenter and dont want to wait for amazon price drop. I got them to price match with the $580 TN version








Don't tell them its TN. The page has no indication its TN or IPS just says 1ms just show them this page. Just have them google search. *XB270HU newegg*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009848

Also it says Abprz instead of bprz is they ask just play stupid.


----------



## jlp0209

Just unpacked my 5th XB1. No dead or stuck pixels, finally, and in normal light environment I don't notice bad white uniformity or excessive bleed. But there is a small hair about 4mm long at the bottom left corner. Why!?!? Come on man!! This is so ridiculous.

I see the screw at the bottom middle on the backside of the monitor. Is it easy to get the hair out of there or at least off to the side off of the viewable area of the screen? I was thinking of removing the screw to see what happens, but I don't want to break this thing. I will probably send it back to Newegg. Thinking about giving up once and for all.

Edit- Just got off phone with Newegg and am packing it back up, I declined a replacement. Such a shame the QC is so awful.


----------



## ZippCen

Got round to setting mine up. No pixel defects, very slight IPS glow in the bottom right which is visible only in total darkness, some ips glow visable on the bottom left showing on a phone camera, but I cannot see it.

Uniformity looks great; I'm unable to see any difference.

Colour temp is a lot warmer than I'm used to, looks very yellow compared to the cheap TN panels its currently next too (I'm guessing this is normal)


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Greenish yellow, and it's bugging both of us. That second picture I took was at least 12 ft away. And what you see in that pic is only a slight exaggeration of what I see in my own eyes.
> 
> Considering we're both OCD, I think it's probably going to be an RMA. I just wanted to get a 2nd opinion before I make him go through this grueling process.


The glow pattern on it is almost exactly the same as on mine... what is the brightness set to? Mine is on 30, but the glow becomes much more apparent when brightness is set higher. I am pretty sure it's IPS glow and not BLB, because in my case it disappears if I put my face directly in front of one of the glowing corners. Also, what's interesting is, I can see the same glow in the corners from across the room, like you could. It's like the off-center viewing angle for the corners is hypersensitive, so that you see the IPS glow in the corners from just about anywhere.

In other words, if the glow is bugging you guys, then these AUO IPS 144Hz panels are probably not going to satisfy you at all. I wouldn't bother trying the panel lottery over and over. FWIW, I have a Dell U2412 (also IPS) at work, and I can see a similar IPS glow in the bottom right corner even at a normal viewing angle, but it's more silvery than yellowish.

For me personally, I can live with the IPS glow; I only see it like 1% of the time I'm gaming, and it practically gets lost in reflections on the screen anyway. It's a trade-off for me... slightly annoying IPS glow, vs. the terrible gamma shifting problems of TN panels at top and bottom of screen (washes out, IMO)... also my PG278Q and most 144Hz TN panels have pixel inversion problems, which I thought I could live with but was SO distracting when I could see it.


----------



## Rubberduck123

I hear this one is very yellow out of the box. Does anyone have calibration settings?


----------



## C3321J6

.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippCen*
> 
> Got round to setting mine up. No pixel defects, very slight IPS glow in the bottom right which is visible only in total darkness, some ips glow visable on the bottom left showing on a phone camera, but I cannot see it.
> 
> Uniformity looks great; I'm unable to see any difference.
> 
> Colour temp is a lot warmer than I'm used to, looks very yellow compared to the cheap TN panels its currently next too (I'm guessing this is normal)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubberduck123*
> 
> I hear this one is very yellow out of the box. Does anyone have calibration settings?


Are your cheap TN panels calibrated at all, or just running them with the default settings? A lot of panels (especially TVs) have cooler color temps by default, so many people are used to seeing ~8000K (blueish white) on a daily basis and that's what they consider normal. I tested my XB271HU with a colorimeter and got a color temp reading of about 6200K, but with a slight yellow tint. So by default it's a little warmer, and more yellowish, than a properly calibrated 6500K.

In my case, I was able to get near perfect 6500K by adjusting the *color temp RGB settings to 97-93-100*. I also have a color calibration file but it's not necessary... just fixes the gamma slightly.

If your panel still looks yellowish after lowering Red and Green, just lower it a little more. If you prefer a cooler temp let me know and I can try messing with my colorimeter to get settings for 8000K, and see if those help you out. Of course, different panels may react differently but it should get you in the ballpark.


----------



## Rubberduck123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Are your cheap TN panels calibrated at all, or just running them with the default settings? A lot of panels (especially TVs) have cooler color temps by default, so many people are used to seeing ~8000K (blueish white) on a daily basis and that's what they consider normal. I tested my XB271HU with a colorimeter and got a color temp reading of about 6200K, but with a slight yellow tint. So by default it's a little warmer, and more yellowish, than a properly calibrated 6500K.
> 
> In my case, I was able to get near perfect 6500K by adjusting the *color temp RGB settings to 97-93-100*. I also have a color calibration file but it's not necessary... just fixes the gamma slightly.
> 
> If your panel still looks yellowish after lowering Red and Green, just lower it a little more. If you prefer a cooler temp let me know and I can try messing with my colorimeter to get settings for 8000K, and see if those help you out. Of course, different panels may react differently but it should get you in the ballpark.


Cheers mine is actually comign tomorrow, I am assuming like the pg279q i should reduce the brightness to around 25. Thank you so much for those settings that really helps me out for when it comes tomorrow +rep


----------



## ZippCen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Are your cheap TN panels calibrated at all, or just running them with the default settings? A lot of panels (especially TVs) have cooler color temps by default, so many people are used to seeing ~8000K (blueish white) on a daily basis and that's what they consider normal. I tested my XB271HU with a colorimeter and got a color temp reading of about 6200K, but with a slight yellow tint. So by default it's a little warmer, and more yellowish, than a properly calibrated 6500K.


Totally uncalibrated.

I've calibrated mine now with a borrowed 'i1 Pro' got spot on 6500K

R91 G83 B100 B31 C54


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubberduck123*
> 
> Cheers mine is actually comign tomorrow, I am assuming like the pg279q i should reduce the brightness to around 25. Thank you so much for those settings that really helps me out for when it comes tomorrow +rep


Oh yeah, forgot to mention I have mine set to 30 brightness... before I adjusted the RGB that got me 150cd/m2, but after RGB tweaking it's more like 130cd/m2. Anything around 25-30 is probably a normal, comfortable level. By default it's a blinding 280cd/m2!


----------



## Rubberduck123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippCen*
> 
> Totally uncalibrated.
> 
> I've calibrated mine now with a borrowed 'i1 Pro' got spot on 6500K
> 
> R91 G83 B100 B31 C54


Thanks so much dude.


----------



## C3321J6

too bad most games ignore icc not a proper fix. what is is returning for a new monitor that isn't yellow









im done with this place i sent mine back good luck with this POS monitor


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> too bad most games ignore icc not a proper fix. what is is returning for a new monitor that isn't yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im done with this place i sent mine back good luck with this POS monitor


Isn't that what ReShade TuningPalette is for?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippCen*
> 
> Totally uncalibrated.
> 
> I've calibrated mine now with a borrowed 'i1 Pro' got spot on 6500K
> 
> R91 G83 B100 B31 C54


Nice! I see you had to drop the red and green a bit lower than I did (I was using Colormunki Display, colorimeter vs specrophotometer). Do you happen to have a pre- and post-calibration of the temps? I'm just curious what yours was reading prior to adjusting the colors.

One thing I should point out (for whoever is reading this), is that when you drop the RGB channels, it slightly reduces the brightness of the display... in other words, it starts to cut into the contrast ratio since whites aren't quite as bright anymore. I was being a little conservative when adjusting my colors, but it's very close to 6500K--at least according to my colorimeter. Spectro is supposed to be more accurate.


----------



## Rubberduck123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Nice! I see you had to drop the red and green a bit lower than I did (I was using Colormunki Display, colorimeter vs specrophotometer). Do you happen to have a pre- and post-calibration of the temps? I'm just curious what yours was reading prior to adjusting the colors.
> 
> One thing I should point out (for whoever is reading this), is that when you drop the RGB channels, it slightly reduces the brightness of the display... in other words, it starts to cut into the contrast ratio since whites aren't quite as bright anymore. I was being a little conservative when adjusting my colors, but it's very close to 6500K--at least according to my colorimeter. Spectro is supposed to be more accurate.


awesome one thing I forgot to ask is and this is probably a very dumb thing to say. I assume this is not using the srgb preset? As it is manually adjusting the colors to your preference? I know this is asking the obvious, just wanted to be double sure.... I actually paid for a pixel check service on my one, so hoping I wont have another ASUS PG279Q poor quality control saga on my hands... that actually cost me £40 in returns...


----------



## ZippCen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Do you happen to have a pre- and post-calibration of the temps? I'm just curious what yours was reading prior to adjusting the colors.


I didn't note it down, but will run though the calibration again tomorrow evening and update you on the original.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> what is the brightness set to?


30 is way too dim for me. I have it set at 70. It makes sense that it becomes more apparent as you get brighter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> I am pretty sure it's IPS glow and not BLB, because in my case it disappears if I put my face directly in front of one of the glowing corners.


I have to disagree with you here. I'll leave this picture below as evidence to what I'm experiencing. I know what IPS Glow is.. I never had a problem with that as I don't see it when I'm looking at the monitor straight ahead. I also have worked on many IPS screens. I own 4 of them. 2 Dells here at home, and 2 Lenovo ThinkVisions at work. Neither of those 4 exhibit the issue I'm seeing with this Acer. The problem I am experiencing is very distinct yellowish bleeding in the corners. I wish I can ignore it, but I just can't.

Here's the image comparing my Dell U2713HM purchased directly from Dell and the Acer XB271HU on the left. Picture taken standing from appox 5 ft. away. Brightness on Dell is 75, Brightness on Acer is 70 as mentioned above. You can clearly see that bleed very visible on the top right and top-left-center of the Acer.



Honestly, now that I have taken the time to plug my Dell in and compare, the Acer is simply getting RMA'd. I just wanted to post this picture here to help others decide. I'm also at the point where If the replacement has the same issue I'm simply getting my money back and going back to my old VG248QE 24" TN until something superior comes out, if that ever happens. My issue is not with the money, but rather the QC and It's very disappointing that Acer is letting these monitors ship out like that. I guess some people just tolerate it.

Also just want to thank the many people in this thread that have posted their samples and those that provided feedback. This has been quite an enlightening experience.


----------



## ZippCen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Are your cheap TN panels calibrated at all, or just running them with the default settings? A lot of panels (especially TVs) have cooler color temps by default, so many people are used to seeing ~8000K (blueish white) on a daily basis and that's what they consider normal. I tested my XB271HU with a colorimeter and got a color temp reading of about 6200K, but with a slight yellow tint. So by default it's a little warmer, and more yellowish, than a properly calibrated 6500K.


Just calibrated the TN next to it, it was 7400K its now much closer to the 6500K of the acer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Nice! I see you had to drop the red and green a bit lower than I did (I was using Colormunki Display, colorimeter vs specrophotometer). Do you happen to have a pre- and post-calibration of the temps? I'm just curious what yours was reading prior to adjusting the colors.


Pre-calibration temp was ~6100K


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubberduck123*
> 
> awesome one thing I forgot to ask is and this is probably a very dumb thing to say. I assume this is not using the srgb preset? As it is manually adjusting the colors to your preference? I know this is asking the obvious, just wanted to be double sure.... I actually paid for a pixel check service on my one, so hoping I wont have another ASUS PG279Q poor quality control saga on my hands... that actually cost me £40 in returns...


Not a dumb question at all... I'm not exactly sure what sRGB mode actually does, but it seems to kick the display back into the Standard presets when you switch it on (brightness 80, color warm). But no, I don't have it turned on.

The only picture adjustments I made from factory default were Brightness = 30 and Colour Temp = User (97-93-100). I also set Power LED to Auto-Off, and enabled Quick Start. I messed with other settings to see what they did, but for the most part they just force changes to things like Brightness and Colors, or they were fine as-is (ex. Gamma = 2.2). You might have to try a few of the posted settings here to see what color temp is right for your panel.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> I have to disagree with you here. I'll leave this picture below as evidence to what I'm experiencing. I know what IPS Glow is.. I never had a problem with that as I don't see it when I'm looking at the monitor straight ahead. I also have worked on many IPS screens. I own 4 of them. 2 Dells here at home, and 2 Lenovo ThinkVisions at work. Neither of those 4 exhibit the issue I'm seeing with this Acer. The problem I am experiencing is very distinct yellowish bleeding in the corners. I wish I can ignore it, but I just can't.


I think you're right... it is likely BLB. Looking back at my earlier pictures, I think I understand why I was confusing BLB with IPS Glow, because their patterns overlap pretty well in my case. Though I do have one thing to show you that's kind of interesting... here is my monitor from 12/27 (2-3 days old at that point) with 100 brightness for testing:


I took the same picture just now at 100 brightness, also on my phone as before:


The BLB seems to have calmed down considerably. Though originally I really never noticed it at my normal brightness of 30, anyway. I had read from others that BLB problems can get better (or worse!) after a few days of using the monitor, and apparently that's true.

Anyway, to demonstrate why I was considering BLB with IPS glow, check out this pic of my glow from sitting at my desk:


In my case, I don't notice any BLB during regular use, though I do see the IPS glow pretty clearly in the bottom right corner on dark scenes... it's exaggerated a little in this pic but it's definitely there.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> I took the same picture just now at 100 brightness, also on my phone as before:
> 
> 
> The BLB seems to have calmed down considerably. Though originally I really never noticed it at my normal brightness of 30, anyway. I had read from others that BLB problems can get better (or worse!) after a few days of using the monitor, and apparently that's true.


That's an interesting observation. It definitely looks way better than your earlier shot. I'd say the panel you have, in it's current condition is damn near perfect. Now, I am trying to understand if the root cause of these BLB issues is bad assembly; where the sealing material is not being placed properly/securely. Or whether it's a pressure problem caused by the force generated by the VESA mount, pulling on the plastic housing, traveling to the corners and creating a kind of "shearing" effect. The theory of it getting better/worse over time kind of plays off of that. Not saying that's the case but maybe as the monitor settles after being mounted overtime, that weight transfer is affecting the backlight distribution behind the panel? It's a wild theory I know, I just can't help but wonder.

Anyhow, I packed her up, printed the UPS label and it'll be heading back to the KY warehouse tomorrow morning. Amazon sent me an email letting me know that they're all out of stock waiting for a new batch and that they will overnight the replacement soon as it's available. I can't lie and say I'm optimistic, but we'll see. I'll post an update whenever I get it.


----------



## Sludgepond

Here's my monitor from newegg. Oct 2015 build. Still on the fence if I'm going to keep it or just buy a budget TN 1440p monitor. It's getting hard to convince myself that this is worth $800









Only the bottom right is noticeable to the naked eye.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> 30 is way too dim for me. I have it set at 70. It makes sense that it becomes more apparent as you get brighter.
> 
> I have to disagree with you here. I'll leave this picture below as evidence to what I'm experiencing. I know what IPS Glow is.. I never had a problem with that as I don't see it when I'm looking at the monitor straight ahead. I also have worked on many IPS screens. I own 4 of them. 2 Dells here at home, and 2 Lenovo ThinkVisions at work. Neither of those 4 exhibit the issue I'm seeing with this Acer. The problem I am experiencing is very distinct yellowish bleeding in the corners. I wish I can ignore it, but I just can't.
> 
> Here's the image comparing my Dell U2713HM purchased directly from Dell and the Acer XB271HU on the left. Picture taken standing from appox 5 ft. away. Brightness on Dell is 75, Brightness on Acer is 70 as mentioned above. You can clearly see that bleed very visible on the top right and top-left-center of the Acer.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, now that I have taken the time to plug my Dell in and compare, the Acer is simply getting RMA'd. I just wanted to post this picture here to help others decide. I'm also at the point where If the replacement has the same issue I'm simply getting my money back and going back to my old VG248QE 24" TN until something superior comes out, if that ever happens. My issue is not with the money, but rather the QC and It's very disappointing that Acer is letting these monitors ship out like that. I guess some people just tolerate it.
> 
> Also just want to thank the many people in this thread that have posted their samples and those that provided feedback. This has been quite an enlightening experience.


Agree with you. This is indeed a crap. I had something like you but only one spot at right side of the monitor but it completely ruined the whole panel. You have 3 big BLB spots and this is just unacceptable. This bleeding then cause and orange glow which is very distracting as well. There are monitors without BLB but it's very hard to find them. But we must try and don't give up. I would wish Dell is 144Hz with G-sync - if they can make monitors without bleed why AUO can't ? Especially for the price... People should not accept this and every retailer should return returned products from customers directly to manufacturer and maybe only then they would start to treat us seriously.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sludgepond*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my monitor from newegg. Oct 2015 build. Still on the fence if I'm going to keep it or just buy a budget TN 1440p monitor. It's getting hard to convince myself that this is worth $800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the bottom right is noticeable to the naked eye.


There is lot of bleed (clouds in corners) and I'm sure this is visible in dark at black background by a naked eye. But I'm also sure most of the bleed will disappear with usage. But seems there is a big bleed at right side of the monitor - same as I had but would be better if you can make a photo from at least 2 or 3 meters... The assembly QC is so poor with these panels. Almost every screen has dust or hairs. OMG, what the people are doing in the factory ??? The assembly process should be automatized in my opinion and they should be assembled in sterile environment similar to LCD panel assembly. Because this is just ridiculous. I would wish there are other manufacturers as LG or Samsung producing 144Hz panels because AUO is a garbage. Hey, wake up!!!


----------



## Sludgepond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> There is lot of bleed (clouds in corners) and I'm sure this is visible in dark at black background by a naked eye. But I'm also sure most of the bleed will disappear with usage. But seems there is a big bleed at right side of the monitor - same as I had but would be better if you can make a photo from at least 2 or 3 meters... The assembly QC is so poor with these panels. Almost every screen has dust or hairs. OMG, what the people are doing in the factory ??? The assembly process should be automatized in my opinion and they should be assembled in sterile environment similar to LCD panel assembly. Because this is just ridiculous. I would wish there are other manufacturers as LG or Samsung producing 144Hz panels because AUO is a garbage. Hey, wake up!!!


If I really look for it I can see the other corners but the lower right is instantly noticeable. Going to give it a week and see what happens. I have 30 day to get a refund or replacement.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Greenish yellow, and it's bugging both of us. That second picture I took was at least 12 ft away. And what you see in that pic is only a slight exaggeration of what I see in my own eyes.
> 
> Considering we're both OCD, I think it's probably going to be an RMA. I just wanted to get a 2nd opinion before I make him go through this grueling process.


If it is yellowish in color, that is BLB and I would RMA. You can get one of these without that fairly easily.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sludgepond*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my monitor from newegg. Oct 2015 build. Still on the fence if I'm going to keep it or just buy a budget TN 1440p monitor. It's getting hard to convince myself that this is worth $800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the bottom right is noticeable to the naked eye.


Is the color silver or yellow in person? Does the glow disappear when you are about 3 meters away from the monitor? If the answer to both of these questions is yes, that is IPS glow and you are not going to get one without it imo. That is the way these IPS panels are unfortunately.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sludgepond*
> 
> If I really look for it I can see the other corners but the lower right is instantly noticeable. Going to give it a week and see what happens. I have 30 day to get a refund or replacement.


There is obvious bleed at right bottom side - exactly what I had. It was just crazy and unfortunately, this will not disappear as it is just too much








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Is the color silver or yellow in person? Does the glow disappear when you are about 3 meters away from the monitor? If the answer to both of these questions is yes, that is IPS glow and you are not going to get one without it imo. That is the way these IPS panels are unfortunately.


That's bleeding Mike. No doubt about that.... You can clearly see bleed spots all around the border... This is a mess, I would send it back immediately. Every day more is waste of time...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> There is obvious bleed at right bottom side - exactly what I had. It was just crazy and unfortunately, this will not disappear as it is just too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's bleeding Mike. No doubt about that.... You can clearly see bleed spots all around the border... This is a mess, I would send it back immediately. Every day more is waste of time...


Just giving the benefit of the doubt. Every pic I have taken of mine looks like it has a lot of BLB in the upper right, but it was just the phone compensating for the darkness in the room and severely exaggerates the glow. But in the end, it is silver IPS glow and not even near what the picture shows when viewing in person.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> There is lot of bleed (clouds in corners) and I'm sure this is visible in dark at black background by a naked eye. But I'm also sure most of the bleed will disappear with usage. But seems there is a big bleed at right side of the monitor - same as I had but would be better if you can make a photo from at least 2 or 3 meters... The assembly QC is so poor with these panels. Almost every screen has dust or hairs. OMG, what the people are doing in the factory ??? The assembly process should be automatized in my opinion and they should be assembled in sterile environment similar to LCD panel assembly. Because this is just ridiculous. I would wish there are other manufacturers as LG or Samsung producing 144Hz panels because AUO is a garbage. Hey, wake up!!!


I agree, Sludgepond, you should send that POS back if an updated photo doesn't show improvement.

Hopefully Viewsonic will not be using AUO panels in its upcoming monitor. Still not worth U.S. $1000+ though, lol, but if the panels are perfect I may consider it.

So far I am 0 for 12 with these monitors over the past month (2 Asus, 5 XB270HU, and 5 XB271HU). AOC gsync TN still the reigning champ in my case. So sad. Any company who repackages a monitor and re-sells as new is total slime and the d-bag who authorizes it should be punched in the nuts and then in the face. I may sell my Asus motherboard out of spite over this whole monitor debacle.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I agree, Sludgepond, you should send that POS back if an updated photo doesn't show improvement.
> 
> Hopefully Viewsonic will not be using AUO panels in its upcoming monitor. Still not worth U.S. $1000+ though, lol, but if the panels are perfect I may consider it.
> 
> So far I am 0 for 12 with these monitors over the past month (2 Asus, 5 XB270HU, and 5 XB271HU). AOC gsync TN still the reigning champ in my case. So sad. Any company who repackages a monitor and re-sells as new is total slime and the d-bag who authorizes it should be punched in the nuts and then in the face. I may sell my Asus motherboard out of spite over this whole monitor debacle.


What were the issues with your 5 XB1's just out of curiosity?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I agree, Sludgepond, you should send that POS back if an updated photo doesn't show improvement.
> 
> Hopefully Viewsonic will not be using AUO panels in its upcoming monitor. Still not worth U.S. $1000+ though, lol, but if the panels are perfect I may consider it.
> 
> So far I am 0 for 12 with these monitors over the past month (2 Asus, 5 XB270HU, and 5 XB271HU). AOC gsync TN still the reigning champ in my case. So sad. Any company who repackages a monitor and re-sells as new is total slime and the d-bag who authorizes it should be punched in the nuts and then in the face. I may sell my Asus motherboard out of spite over this whole monitor debacle.


I agree, if viewsonic will have good uniformity, no dust or dead pixels, no bleed and only standard silver glow I'm willing to pay even more than 1000$ for that! But I think this won't happen because as far as I know no one except AUO is producing these fast IPS panels







(( So I suppose it will be the same story for much more money... But maybe they will have exceptional QC...









Wow, 12 ??? Craziness







But as you said, it shame Asus make this practice and I'm pretty sure Acer will do the same. Unfortunately these are not serious companies such Dell, HP or Apple. Viewsonic is US company so maybe there is some hope. Maybe the price is higher because of better quality control so we will see....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Just giving the benefit of the doubt. Every pic I have taken of mine looks like it has a lot of BLB in the upper right, but it was just the phone compensating for the darkness in the room and severely exaggerates the glow. But in the end, it is silver IPS glow and not even near what the picture shows when viewing in person.


Yes, but I saw many of these monitors and already know what is bleed and what is glow. For the camera it's pretty not possible that camera will pick up some light in the corner as a compensation - it's either there or not. It can of course exaggerate but it does only mean there is some leakage... Also I've made photos using DSLR so I've got pretty good images corresponding to what I really saw and clouding was of course present. Bleed was eliminated because it was took from 3 meters. And those photos looked similar to Sludgepond's. Also the truth it lot of clouding disappeared after some time but the biggest bleed spot stayed


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> What were the issues with your 5 XB1's just out of curiosity?


The first 3 had dead pixels. The 3rd one also had bad orange bleed and appeared to have been previously opened. The 4th had 3 bright stuck pixels. The 5th had an eyebrow type hair under the screen at the bottom left.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I agree, if viewsonic will have good uniformity, no dust or dead pixels, no bleed and only standard silver glow I'm willing to pay even more than 1000$ for that! But I think this won't happen because as far as I know no one except AUO is producing these fast IPS panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (( So I suppose it will be the same story for much more money... But maybe they will have exceptional QC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 12 ??? Craziness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as you said, it shame Asus make this practice and I'm pretty sure Acer will do the same. Unfortunately these are not serious companies such Dell, HP or Apple. Viewsonic is US company so maybe there is some hope. Maybe the price is higher because of better quality control so we will see....
> Yes, but I saw many of these monitors and already know what is bleed and what is glow. For the camera it's pretty not possible that camera will pick up some light in the corner as a compensation - it's either there or not. It can of course exaggerate but it does only mean there is some leakage... Also I've made photos using DSLR so I've got pretty good images corresponding to what I really saw and clouding was of course present. Bleed was eliminated because it was took from 3 meters. And those photos looked similar to Sludgepond's. Also the truth it lot of clouding disappeared after some time but the biggest bleed spot stayed


It looks like Viewsonic might be using a different panel... If I am understanding this article correctly. http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/viewsonic-2016-gaming-monitors/

"The XG2703 is a high-end 2560 x 1440 pixel display with a 165Hz refresh rate and ViewSonic's own SuperClear IPS-style technology."


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> It looks like Viewsonic might be using a different panel... If I am understanding this article correctly. http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/viewsonic-2016-gaming-monitors/
> 
> "The XG2703 is a high-end 2560 x 1440 pixel display with a 165Hz refresh rate and ViewSonic's own SuperClear IPS-style technology."


Interesting, I've missed that word "own" before. This could explain relatively high price for this panel. It could also mean they are confident in quality with this one. Hmm, let's see in March but this could blow Acer and Asus out of the water if they really use own panels. Think I will stop waiting for Acer now


----------



## Egzi

My acer looks better after about 1 month of use, I dont notice any bleed ingame. Just the glow in black background. Got some glow on the button right and some on the left. I still am considering returning it because of the power button response, but I am afraid I will get a worse one, so I think I will play it safe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Interesting, I've missed that word "own" before. This could explain relatively high price for this panel. It could also mean they are confident in quality with this one. Hmm, let's see in March but this could blow Acer and Asus out of the water if they really use own panels. Think I will stop waiting for Acer now


I was considering getting this one as well, but paying 400 dallaz extra for some less glow is for me not worth it. I would rather keep the acer IPS and wait to see how the OLED monitors turn out.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> 
> 
> My acer looks better after about 1 month of use, I dont notice any bleed ingame. Just the glow in black background. Got some glow on the button right and some on the left. I still am considering returning it because of the power button response, but I am afraid I will get a worse one, so I think I will play it safe.
> I was considering getting this one as well, but paying 400 dallaz extra for some less glow is for me not worth it. I would rather keep the acer IPS and wait to see how the OLED monitors turn out.


I agree, 400$ more is lot of money and it can be excused only if those monitors are perfect. This means perfect uniformity, no bad pixels, no dust and no bleed. For this price managers in Viewsonic must be either so confidents for this product or are complete fools. We will see. Maybe I would consider it but I don't like that green chassis at all. And OLEDs.... You would need to wait a very long time until something price reasonable and with good quality hit the market. The technology is not ready for monitors in my opinion and is pretty expensive. It needs couple of years to mature.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I agree, 400$ more is lot of money and it can be excused only if those monitors are perfect. This means perfect uniformity, no bad pixels, no dust and no bleed. For this price managers in Viewsonic must be either so confidents for this product or are complete fools. We will see. Maybe I would consider it but I don't like that green chassis at all. And OLEDs.... You would need to wait a very long time until something price reasonable and with good quality hit the market. The technology is not ready for monitors in my opinion and is pretty expensive. It needs couple of years to mature.


Yes, I agree with the OLEDs, its gonna take a while, so Im cool with the predator until that time, if I live that far.


----------



## Rubberduck123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippCen*
> 
> Totally uncalibrated.
> 
> I've calibrated mine now with a borrowed 'i1 Pro' got spot on 6500K
> 
> R91 G83 B100 B31 C54


Hi dude, I noticed there's some options in the menu such as Game mode, which actually changes color while not being in the image settings. Have you got this on or off?

also I am sad to report even after paying for a pixel check, my ACER XB271HU has come with over 15 stuck pixels. I think the policy did say dead, but you can tell they did not even check it anyway.... Having a go at them right now. Looks like the ASUS PG279Q SAGA all over again... REALLY REALLY PEED OFF. I only noticed it when I got a black screen up. My Luck with monitors in unbelievable, Although I will say that issue aside it is definitely better than the pg279q. Less BLB etc


----------



## ZippCen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubberduck123*
> 
> Hi dude, I noticed there's some options in the menu such as Game mode, which actually changes color while not being in the image settings. Have you got this on or off?
> 
> also I am sad to report even after paying for a pixel check, my ACER XB271HU has come with over 15 stuck pixels. I think the policy did say dead, but you can tell they did not even check it anyway.... Having a go at them right now. Looks like the ASUS PG279Q SAGA all over again... REALLY REALLY PEED OFF. I only noticed it when I got a black screen up. My Luck with monitors in unbelievable, Although I will say that issue aside it is definitely better than the pg279q. Less BLB etc


Game mode is left off.

A shame about the stuck pixels, Have you tried 'massaging' them back to life?


----------



## iatacs19

How are these monitors looking when viewed with actual content? Is this whole screen uniformity issue a bit exaggerated or is it actually something that merits a return?


----------



## Rubberduck123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippCen*
> 
> Game mode is left off.
> 
> A shame about the stuck pixels, Have you tried 'massaging' them back to life?


Is that the pressure thing? I was thinking that and the good old flashing screen.

Also if I turn my game mode on, if off it becomes extremely yellow.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> "The XG2703 is a high-end 2560 x 1440 pixel display with a 165Hz refresh rate and ViewSonic's own SuperClear IPS-style technology."


$1,200 though? Really? lol.. That's a bit steep for what you're actually getting. $800 is a joke for what these Acer and ASUS monitors are fairing out to be. If my 2nd replacement comes back a dud I'm folding the books on this gaming monitor upgrade. These companies are taking people for a ride.


----------



## misiak

Uniformity of both XB271HU (left) and PG279Q (right) - October units. On Asus you can see that pressure point phenomena as well. Acer is much more yellowish. Retrospectively I can say both sucks hard :-/ Good I've returned them because I'm sure I couldn't live with it for 850 euros. My hopes goes for Viewsonic...


----------



## Rubberduck123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Uniformity of both XB271HU (left) and PG279Q (right) - October units. On Asus you can see that pressure point phenomena as well. Acer is much more yellowish. Retrospectively I can say both sucks hard :-/ Good I've returned them because I'm sure I couldn't live with it for 850 euros. My hopes goes for Viewsonic...


I turned down yellow in six axis color, not sure why that is even there...


----------



## Sludgepond

I've got a dumb question: How do I enable ULMB? I've tried every refresh rate and OD setting and I still can't enable it. It just gets skipped over in the OSD.


----------



## Rubberduck123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sludgepond*
> 
> I've got a dumb question: How do I enable ULMB? I've tried every refresh rate and OD setting and I still can't enable it. It just gets skipped over in the OSD.


If you have G-sync on you can not use ULMB too. I really want to know what this six axis color pallet **** is. I put my yellow to 35 instead of 50... It helped.


----------



## Sludgepond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubberduck123*
> 
> If you have G-sync on you can not use ULMB too. I really want to know what this six axis color pallet **** is. I put my yellow to 35 instead of 50... It helped.


Ah I see! Thanks!
Can't help with your problem though. Six Axis color options seem to just tweak the color hue


----------



## moeqawama

Can someone please tell me what to do with that USB hub cable that comes with the monitor? im not sure if it's necessary for the monitor, or what to do with it. Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Rubberduck123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moeqawama*
> 
> Can someone please tell me what to do with that USB hub cable that comes with the monitor? im not sure if it's necessary for the monitor, or what to do with it. Any advice is appreciated


You mean the usb cable you plug into the back of the monitor to power the USB ports on the monitor?


----------



## Rubberduck123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubberduck123*
> 
> Hi dude, I noticed there's some options in the menu such as Game mode, which actually changes color while not being in the image settings. Have you got this on or off?
> 
> also I am sad to report even after paying for a pixel check, my ACER XB271HU has come with over 15 stuck pixels. I think the policy did say dead, but you can tell they did not even check it anyway.... Having a go at them right now. Looks like the ASUS PG279Q SAGA all over again... REALLY REALLY PEED OFF. I only noticed it when I got a black screen up. My Luck with monitors in unbelievable, Although I will say that issue aside it is definitely better than the pg279q. Less BLB etc


Using the monitor got to say I can not notice the dodgy pixels while gaming at all. However if I turn game mode onto your setting the screen becomes incredibly yellow. To the extent of unusable, literally the worst colors I have seen on a monitor. Keeping it On gets it more to the level of my old PLS panel.


----------



## moeqawama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubberduck123*
> 
> You mean the usb cable you plug into the back of the monitor to power the USB ports on the monitor?


You just answered my question with the question you asked lol. Thank you very much. Noob question, but glad I asked. Much appreciated


----------



## equlizer34

I just got one today. Opened it at the store to check out and it looked good. After i got it home i noticed a yellow hue on the bottom right and top left corners (can only see on black screen) Should i exchange it?


----------



## Rubberduck123

Hmm depends how bad it is, I have some, but it is minor. It is common on these panels. The degree of it is what varies. TBH I can't notice the pixels when gaming so I may keep mine. The back light bleed compared to the ASUS PG279Q is very minimal. I believe what you are noticing is the back light bleed. Up to you depending on how much it bugs you. I might just live with this one, although I want my money for the pixel check back... My luck on the monitor lottery is really poor, this makes 7 g sync IPS panels with pixel faults now...


----------



## equlizer34

It's not as bad as some that i have seen. Been playing some games and i cannot notice any bleed (only on black screen) Originally i went through 4 asus pg278q's and said F it i want this one!


----------



## Rubberduck123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> It's not as bad as some that i have seen. Been playing some games and i cannot notice any bleed (only on black screen) Originally i went through 4 asus pg278q's and said F it i want this one!


I went through six then done the same thing. Now I have it properly calibrated it seems really good picture quality and response wise, i'd say better than ASUS response wise although looking at this text box, I still think there is a slight yellow tint.. Which I am not entirely sold on right now... As for the pixels the company told me to RMA it but I can not notice them when gaming. While the fault is unacceptable for this price tag I am not sure if I want to enter the magical roundabout lottery....

I have to have it on a black screen and really look for them to see them, aka in gaming 100% don't notice.


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> I just got one today. Opened it at the store to check out and it looked good. After i got it home i noticed a yellow hue on the bottom right and top left corners (can only see on black screen) Should i exchange it?


If those are the only issues and everything else with your display is acceptable, I'd say give it a good 1 week worth of usage then reevaluate the BLB issue. I received a pretty decent unit as well, other then some BLB in the same spots you described but they went away sometime during my first week of ownership. I know I'm not the only owner who has experienced this outcome but you should also be aware that others have had the opposite occur and the BLB on their unit got worse.


----------



## equlizer34

I will give it a chance









What settings is everyone using on their monitor?


----------



## C3321J6

One more thing about these panels compared to the previous XB270HU I think these have slightly thicker matte film compared to the XB270HU. I'm not 100 percent on this but the 270 has a smoother look to it. Reflections seem about the same but i cant put finger on it on why the seem to differ other than film being used.
I prefer gloss so i want as little as possible and the 270 has more pleasing smoother look to it but that's not to say these look bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubberduck123*
> 
> I turned down yellow in six axis color, not sure why that is even there...


That setting does nothing for the yellow tint


----------



## KickAssCop

15 in stock right now on Amazon. Order your 20th monitor C3321J6.


----------



## C3321J6

Cant im coming up on my 30 days for my XB270HU keeping this one.

They are all probably returned oct batch anyways.


----------



## dannyk8232

Haha


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Cant im coming up on my 30 days for my XB270HU keeping this one.
> 
> They are all probably returned oct batch anyways.


If it ain't broke!







. Btw I know for a fact that Amazon would not repack stuff and sell it as new. It would be under Amazon warehouse deals at a discount.

Btw, I don't think I have posted this here but I don't think I will ever game without GSYNC again. Ass Creed Syndicate is a dream since I got this monitor. Whatever it is doing, it is working pretty damn well.


----------



## C3321J6

I didn't say they did acer does


----------



## marcop2941

Hi everyone! I'm new here and to the pc world I just got one of these monitors and was wondering if anyone is using the built in speakers. On my monitor they were working but now they don't.. I also hooked up my xbox and don't have sound either. Does anyone have this problem? I know the speakers are not very good and I probably wont be using them but for the money I paid I would like everything to work.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcop2941*
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm new here and to the pc world I just got one of these monitors and was wondering if anyone is using the built in speakers. On my monitor they were working but now they don't.. I also hooked up my xbox and don't have sound either. Does anyone have this problem? I know the speakers are not very good and I probably wont be using them but for the money I paid I would like everything to work.


I had problems with mine, but it seems to work if I go into settings and switch DTS to off.

I'm not sure why DTS even shows up in the menu since the speakers aren't supposed to be DTS anyway. They sound pretty awful though, worse than I expected, really.


----------



## marcop2941

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> I had problems with mine, but it seems to work if I go into settings and switch DTS to off.
> 
> I'm not sure why DTS even shows up in the menu since the speakers aren't supposed to be DTS anyway. They sound pretty awful though, worse than I expected, really.


Hey thank you so much. I turned it off and is working fine so far. They do sound bad but I just wanted to be certain everything was working properly.


----------



## philthy84

I'm experiencing some weird issues with my XB271HU a little over a week into ownership. My screen will just randomly go completely black after a certain amount of time and the power button won't work to turn it off since the blue LED light stays on and I can't even bring up the OSD. The only way I've been able to get the monitor to work after is to unplug the power cable. Any suggestions on what could be causing this? It has never done this before until the last couple of days.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> I'm experiencing some weird issues with my XB271HU a little over a week into ownership. My screen will just randomly go completely black after a certain amount of time and the power button won't work to turn it off since the blue LED light stays on and I can't even bring up the OSD. The only way I've been able to get the monitor to work after is to unplug the power cable. Any suggestions on what could be causing this?


First thing that comes to mind is the DP cable. Is it clicked in all the way? Mine was really touchy and then I realized it clicks in differently than an HDMI cable


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> First thing that comes to mind is the DP cable. Is it clicked in all the way? Mine was really touchy and then I realized it clicks in differently than an HDMI cable


That's what I thought as well but it still does it with the OEM DP cable and a longer one that I bought from Amazon. I'm sure it's clicked in all the way, hope I can figure out how to solve this because the monitor has no other issues to me with BLB, dead/stuck pixels, uniformity or dust.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> That's what I thought as well but it still does it with the OEM DP cable and a longer one that I bought from Amazon. I'm sure it's clicked in all the way, hope I can figure out how to solve this because the monitor has no other issues to me with BLB, dead/stuck pixels, uniformity or dust.


I had mine for a couple weeks before even noticing it wasn't connected to the computer and the monitor itself 100% properly. I found out when I connected a new mouse to the mobo in back and brushed the DP cable which caused it to flicker to blackscreen. Of course, I thought it was the mouse I had just connected so I moved it around the mousepad and the wires in back must've touched....causing the screen to turn back on to windows and then black again. Drove me crazy until I realized I was an idiot.

ETA: Sorry I made that about me!

Try the sleep settings on the OSD. Maybe you messed with them? Or your computer's power options?


----------



## Iceman2733

Anyone coming from the 270 model that could compare the two for me? I am in the market to purchase a new monitor but not sure the 271 is worth the $100 over the 270. I do like the over clock rate since I do have twin 980 ti should be decent but I am not to fond of the style of the monitor but I do love the edge less bezel. Thanks everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## equlizer34

For me the price difference was only $25 so I chose the 271. Great monitor. A bit of yellow glow in the bottom right corner but only on a black screen. There may be no bezel but there is still a 1/4 from the edge of the screen to the edge of the monitor. The base is kind of cool but i dont really care what it looks like as im not staring at it


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> For me the price difference was only $25 so I chose the 271. Great monitor. A bit of yellow glow in the bottom right corner but only on a black screen. There may be no bezel but there is still a 1/4 from the edge of the screen to the edge of the monitor. The base is kind of cool but i dont really care what it looks like as im not staring at it


Where did you purchase yours from? I have not been able to find it below $799?

Also thank you for the response, for $25 no questions asked the new one is worth it. I hope to be ordering in the next week or so quite a few people on here have scored some good deals I hope to see some tax season sales soon lol


----------



## equlizer34

I paid $925 canadian after taxes and price match.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> I'm experiencing some weird issues with my XB271HU a little over a week into ownership. My screen will just randomly go completely black after a certain amount of time and the power button won't work to turn it off since the blue LED light stays on and I can't even bring up the OSD. The only way I've been able to get the monitor to work after is to unplug the power cable. Any suggestions on what could be causing this? It has never done this before until the last couple of days.


Turn off deep sleep in OSD
Turn on instant on in OSD

Should work fine then.


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Turn off deep sleep in OSD
> Turn on instant on in OSD
> 
> Should work fine then.


I have my deep sleep off in the OSD but my Quick Start option has disappeared from my OSD not sure how to get it to show up.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Where did you purchase yours from? I have not been able to find it below $799?
> 
> Also thank you for the response, for $25 no questions asked the new one is worth it. I hope to be ordering in the next week or so quite a few people on here have scored some good deals I hope to see some tax season sales soon lol


Once in awhile Amazon lowers the price of them.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Once in awhile Amazon lowers the price of them.


They wait until the 31st day after you buy it and then lower the price dramatically for a day


----------



## ZombieDawgg

I'm on my second one now (first had seriously bad backlight bleed)

Now this one has burn-in (yes, burn in, on an IPS display) of the desktop icons and the display flickers to the point that it's seizure inducing.

Not sure if it's worth trying for a third time after this one, this is ridiculous.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Anyone coming from the 270 model that could compare the two for me? I am in the market to purchase a new monitor but not sure the 271 is worth the $100 over the 270. I do like the over clock rate since I do have twin 980 ti should be decent but I am not to fond of the style of the monitor but I do love the edge less bezel. Thanks everyone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked up a XB270HU 165hz model a month ago when price dropped to $580 and have been trying to get a good 271HU and never happened they have so many problems.
The 270 matte coating seems slighting lighter than the 271. Everything else is pretty much the same for IQ.

If you like thin bezel design my want to look into the asus model. The 271 is thin on left/right/top the bottom isnt. The asus PG279Q is consistent all around i found it more pleasing. But people seems to be having worst luck than this one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieDawgg*
> 
> I'm on my second one now (first had seriously bad backlight bleed)
> 
> Now this one has burn-in (yes, burn in, on an IPS display) of the desktop icons and the display flickers to the point that it's seizure inducing.
> 
> Not sure if it's worth trying for a third time after this one, this is ridiculous.


I went though 8 and gave up


----------



## xentrox

It looks like this is just not gonna happen for me. I just got my 2nd replacement.. The situation is laughable at this point. The first sample came with horrid backbleed.. All pixels were fine though.. Now not only do I have horrid backbleed on the top-left.. but I also have 3 stuck pixels.. I ran the color fix for 2 hours, that didn't do anything. Gently rubbing/tapping on the area didn't do anything either. And I feel like the BLB is getting worse by the hour.

Going to wait until it gets dark so I can have a perfectly dark room and take some nice pictures for you guys, I think this one is truly a doozy









I'm not even going to bother with a 3rd replacement, just going to return it and get my money back. This has been quite the disappointment. I'd rather save my time and save Amazon the shipping and handling fees they're fronting and just accept reality. Trying to find a flawless XB271HU is like trying to find a Dodo bird that can break dance.


----------



## C3321J6

i never have luck with those pixel fixers i wouldnt give up so soon out of the 8 i got only one had pixel issues.
But i wouldn't hold breath on finding perfect. Only one i got was close but died next day


----------



## jlp0209

Although out of stock at the moment, Amazon is taking orders at the $775 U.S. price point. Just a heads up. No delivery estimate as of now but I decided to order to lock in the price. This will be XB1 attempt number 6 for me. Here's to hoping they will actually receive *new* stock with November onward build dates.


----------



## Xeratuss

Hi,

I am going to join Acer lottery








I just want to understand how are You doing yours replacements in case of bad panel?
Are You using warranty and Acer is replaces yours monitor with new one? Or you send it back, get refund and buy another one?

I would be thankful for info.

And wish me luck on lottery ;]


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I picked up a XB270HU 165hz model a month ago when price dropped to $580 and have been trying to get a good 271HU and never happened they have so many problems.
> The 270 matte coating seems slighting lighter than the 271. Everything else is pretty much the same for IQ.
> 
> If you like thin bezel design my want to look into the asus model. The 271 is thin on left/right/top the bottom isnt. The asus PG279Q is consistent all around i found it more pleasing. But people seems to be having worst luck than this one.
> I went though 8 and gave up


Thank you for the reply good sir, this seems to be very common for this monitors. It is funny as the cost of the monitor is going it seems QC is going down, I haven't really read a good actual person review for the Asus yet which is what I was originally wanting. I think I might just stick with the 270 with it seems like it is taking a few different exchanges to find a good one, question did you know you ordered a 165hz model or it just show? I cant find any info on the SKU changing on the model is the reason I ask.

Thank you big time.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeratuss*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am going to join Acer lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to understand how are You doing yours replacements in case of bad panel?
> Are You using warranty and Acer is replaces yours monitor with new one? Or you send it back, get refund and buy another one?
> 
> I would be thankful for info.
> 
> And wish me luck on lottery ;]


I haven't planned on buying any warranty. In the past the defects like bad pixels and uniformity are apparent from Day 1. In which case I immediately return it to the merchant. Anything more serious that happens down the road, I'll take my chances with Acer support.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Thank you for the reply good sir, this seems to be very common for this monitors. It is funny as the cost of the monitor is going it seems QC is going down, I haven't really read a good actual person review for the Asus yet which is what I was originally wanting. I think I might just stick with the 270 with it seems like it is taking a few different exchanges to find a good one, question did you know you ordered a 165hz model or it just show? I cant find any info on the SKU changing on the model is the reason I ask.
> 
> Thank you big time.


I picked up at microcenter i didn't know it was 165 till i got home. There is no way in telling its updated. But at this point all being sold on amazon at this point should be updated version.


----------



## Xeratuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I haven't planned on buying any warranty. In the past the defects like bad pixels and uniformity are apparent from Day 1. In which case I immediately return it to the merchant. Anything more serious that happens down the road, I'll take my chances with Acer support.


I am not talking about buying any warranty.
I just try to understand how are you replacing bad monitors with new one.
If You returning it to the merchant, I understand You get yours cash back and buying new one instead, right?
Or You don`t buy new one and Merchant / Acer replacing monitor with new one because he is obligated to do so (if he agree that there is a defect?)


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeratuss*
> 
> I am not talking about buying any warranty.
> I just try to understand how are you replacing bad monitors with new one.
> If You returning it to the merchant, I understand You get yours cash back and buying new one instead, right?
> Or You don`t buy new one and Merchant / Acer replacing monitor with new one because he is obligated to do so (if he agree that there is a defect?)


Correct, I return the bad monitor to the merchant and they refund the money or offer product replacement. This is within the 30 day return period. Some merchants make you deal with Acer. It depends on who you buy from. I've dealt with Amazon and Newegg and they handle the returns / exchanges and not Acer.


----------



## Xeratuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Correct, I return the bad monitor to the merchant and they refund the money or offer product replacement. This is within the 30 day return period. Some merchants make you deal with Acer. It depends on who you buy from. I've dealt with Amazon and Newegg and they handle the returns / exchanges and not Acer.


Great, thx for info ;]


----------



## jlp0209

Now dropped to $760 on Amazon! Canceled and re-ordered. Still out of stock, but great price to lock in.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeratuss*
> 
> I just want to understand how are You doing yours replacements in case of bad panel?
> Are You using warranty and Acer is replaces yours monitor with new one? Or you send it back, get refund and buy another one?


Amazon Prime, Replacing/Returning items with them has always been a breeze for me. They also ship out the replacement prior to me sending the defective unit back so that's also a plus.

*EDIT:* As promised, here are the pics. Monitor is getting packed and will be on it's way to Amazon tomorrow morning. GG Acer!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Now dropped to $760 on Amazon! Canceled and re-ordered. Still out of stock, but great price to lock in.


Great price to lock in? Maybe at $599 it would be a fair deal, hell for $799.99 @ its MSRP it would be a fair price if it guaranteed you a pixel perfect panel with no bleed and very minimal glow, but $760 to play the lottery sounds like a bad deal to me especially when it only cost $2 for a powerball ticket







I guess i'm just bitter about the whole situation with these monitors. Even the new Eizo FS2735 which commands a price premium of over $1k suffers the same problems as these.

Hope you get a good one at least


----------



## KickAssCop

I bought it in December for 799 + ship.
Got 30 back in January after talking to CS Rep on Amazon.

I love Amazon. Buying expensive things anywhere else is a hassle for me considering I am out here in the UAE. Also Amazon ships stuff to my door in 7 days or less even when I use snail shipping option.


----------



## Benny89

I am still waiting for XB to come back in stock in my country, but I am not missing it at all right now, being back to my 1080p IPS Eizo with zero BLB. Since I got that 120 euro discount I will try again with XB when it will be back in stock in my retailer but after Christmas, New Year and few weeks passed I can say one think after having 4 PG279Q and 3 XB271HU.

*Those monitors are nowhere close to being worth their money*. 500 euro MAX.


----------



## RMXO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Now dropped to $760 on Amazon! Canceled and re-ordered. Still out of stock, but great price to lock in.


I was able to get it for $716, i was amazed it went that low and I jumped on it. I actually had it for $760 like you but when I saw it go down to $716, I quickly made the order and cancelled the $760 once my order went through. I did have to wait almost a week for it to delivery. I got it yesterday and so far so good with no dead pixels.

I just checked amazon and its at 751.08.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Great price to lock in? Maybe at $599 it would be a fair deal, hell for $799.99 @ its MSRP it would be a fair price if it guaranteed you a pixel perfect panel with no bleed and very minimal glow, but $760 to play the lottery sounds like a bad deal to me especially when it only cost $2 for a powerball ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i'm just bitter about the whole situation with these monitors. Even the new Eizo FS2735 which commands a price premium of over $1k suffers the same problems as these.
> 
> Hope you get a good one at least


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I am still waiting for XB to come back in stock in my country, but I am not missing it at all right now, being back to my 1080p IPS Eizo with zero BLB. Since I got that 120 euro discount I will try again with XB when it will be back in stock in my retailer but after Christmas, New Year and few weeks passed I can say one think after having 4 PG279Q and 3 XB271HU.
> 
> *Those monitors are nowhere close to being worth their money*. 500 euro MAX.


Agree completely with both of you. There aren't any better alternatives though, IMO, if I want to escape 1080p and TN, and want 120hz. I came close, many times, to buying an Eizo FG2421. But I can't do it. I know with my luck I will get a defective panel. I also came close to buying the new Dell S2716DG, but then smacked myself in the face for thinking about dropping $600 on a TN. These new IPS 165hz monitors are worth $500 max, and the Dell TN is worth $400 max. Thanks nVidia. I would prefer to not switch to AMD, so I am stuck with these overpriced monitors.

So, I will sit and wait for my 6th XB1 to arrive.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> That's an interesting observation. It definitely looks way better than your earlier shot. I'd say the panel you have, in it's current condition is damn near perfect. Now, I am trying to understand if the root cause of these BLB issues is bad assembly; where the sealing material is not being placed properly/securely. Or whether it's a pressure problem caused by the force generated by the VESA mount, pulling on the plastic housing, traveling to the corners and creating a kind of "shearing" effect. The theory of it getting better/worse over time kind of plays off of that. Not saying that's the case but maybe as the monitor settles after being mounted overtime, that weight transfer is affecting the backlight distribution behind the panel? It's a wild theory I know, I just can't help but wonder.


Yeah, I really have no idea how these panels are manufactured, nor what would cause the BLB to get better over time. What's also interesting that I went to test the color calibration on mine the other day, and noticed that my settings were no longer optimal. That's pretty normal for panels to "drift," but what was interesting about it is that the uncalibrated settings (color=warm, no profile) had actually improved. Originally the warm setting gave me about 6200K temp, whereas now it's about 6350K. That also means I don't have to reduce the red and green channels as much... was using 97-93-100, now it's 99-95-100. If you do keep playing the panel lottery, if you find one with moderate BLB, maybe hold onto it for two weeks to see if it gets better. Personally, I never noticed the BLB issues with mine because I run it at 25-30 brightness (120-130 nits, very bright in a dimly lit room and still OK during daylight).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Now dropped to $760 on Amazon! Canceled and re-ordered. Still out of stock, but great price to lock in.


Thanks for the heads up! I got Amazon to refund me nearly $50, even though it's almost been 30 days since I ordered it.


----------



## Brenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Yeah, I really have no idea how these panels are manufactured, nor what would cause the BLB to get better over time. What's also interesting that I went to test the color calibration on mine the other day, and noticed that my settings were no longer optimal. That's pretty normal for panels to "drift," but what was interesting about it is that the uncalibrated settings (color=warm, no profile) had actually improved. Originally the warm setting gave me about 6200K temp, whereas now it's about 6350K. That also means I don't have to reduce the red and green channels as much... was using 97-93-100, now it's 99-95-100. If you do keep playing the panel lottery, if you find one with moderate BLB, maybe hold onto it for two weeks to see if it gets better. Personally, I never noticed the BLB issues with mine because I run it at 25-30 brightness (120-130 nits, very bright in a dimly lit room and still OK during daylight).
> Thanks for the heads up! I got Amazon to refund me nearly $50, even though it's almost been 30 days since I ordered it.


Same here, got the refund of $50.00


----------



## KJZ87

I know my camera took a horrible shot of my monitor, but can anyone tell if there is faint BLB on the lower side edges near the bezel? In person it looks almost all silver IPS glow.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> I know my camera took a horrible shot of my monitor, but can anyone tell if there is faint BLB on the lower side edges near the bezel? In person it looks almost all silver IPS glow.


Bottom right looks like IPS glow from being close and taking the picture at that angle.

Aside from that I think you might have actually gotten lucky. So long you dont have any dead/stuck pixels, hairs, or uniformity issues... lol

Like many have said, give it a few days, see how it fairs. Also try to take pictures at a straight angle facing the monitor directly and from at least 4-6 ft away. Helps eliminate the IPS Glow.

Just my observation.


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Bottom right looks like IPS glow from being close and taking the picture at that angle.
> 
> Aside from that I think you might have actually gotten lucky. So long you dont have any dead/stuck pixels, hairs, or uniformity issues... lol
> 
> Like many have said, give it a few days, see how it fairs. Also try to take pictures at a straight angle facing the monitor directly and from at least 4-6 ft away. Helps eliminate the IPS Glow.
> 
> Just my observation.


I have had it since Christmas as a gift. No dead/stuck pixels, hairs or uniformity issues that I have noticed. Just noticed two minor, faint spots which may be BLB.

I will take another pic later but I need to work on positioning since I thought I was in the center position.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> I have had it since Christmas as a gift. No dead/stuck pixels, hairs or uniformity issues that I have noticed. Just noticed two minor, faint spots which may be BLB.
> 
> I will take another pic later but I need to work on positioning since I thought I was in the center position.


The faint spots that you notice, do they go away if you put your head directly in front of them? If so, that's IPS glow... mine has IPS glow in the corners (particularly bottom right) even when sitting directly in front of the monitor.

If you want to know whether or not it's BLB, try turning your brightness up to 100, and stand back like 10 feet from the monitor. If the corners are noticeably brighter then you probably have some BLB. If you just barely notice it at your current brightness setting, I wouldn't worry about it. In fact, it may go away on its own like it did for me.


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> The faint spots that you notice, do they go away if you put your head directly in front of them? If so, that's IPS glow... mine has IPS glow in the corners (particularly bottom right) even when sitting directly in front of the monitor.
> 
> If you want to know whether or not it's BLB, try turning your brightness up to 100, and stand back like 10 feet from the monitor. If the corners are noticeably brighter then you probably have some BLB. If you just barely notice it at your current brightness setting, I wouldn't worry about it. In fact, it may go away on its own like it did for me.


I do not notice the spots when looking directly at them up close, but I do notice bright spots around the bottom corners, while sitting back with the monitor at 100 or lower brightness settings. When I shift my head much of it disappears. I think the spots I am seeing are located on the perpendicular sides on the bezel.

I took a few more pics but the image quality is still bad and looks the same like my previous photo.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Agree completely with both of you. There aren't any better alternatives though, IMO, if I want to escape 1080p and TN, and want 120hz. I came close, many times, to buying an Eizo FG2421. But I can't do it. I know with my luck I will get a defective panel. I also came close to buying the new Dell S2716DG, but then smacked myself in the face for thinking about dropping $600 on a TN. These new IPS 165hz monitors are worth $500 max, and the Dell TN is worth $400 max. Thanks nVidia. I would prefer to not switch to AMD, so I am stuck with these overpriced monitors.
> 
> So, I will sit and wait for my 6th XB1 to arrive.


I found the best solution to the problem for now, and that was buying a 2795QHD off ebay for $320, 0 bleed, 0 dead/stuck pixels, very minimal glow, and OCed it to 100hz. For less than half the price of these monitors i get a great monitor to hold me over until something a bit more bulletproof comes along. My 970 is just barely good enough to give me enough performance at 1440p w/o VRR, but i plan to upgrade this year to polaris or pascal anyway and the wait for that won't be long now.

Heres a pic of the glow, bias lighting helps minimize it too.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I found the best solution to the problem for now, and that was buying a 2795QHD off ebay for $320, 0 bleed, 0 dead/stuck pixels, very minimal glow, and OCed it to 100hz. For less than half the price of these monitors i get a great monitor to hold me over until something a bit more bulletproof comes along. My 970 is just barely good enough to give me enough performance at 1440p w/o VRR, but i plan to upgrade this year to polaris or pascal anyway and the wait for that won't be long now.
> 
> Heres a pic of the glow, bias lighting helps minimize it too.


Eh, that glow would still bother me, but not bad. I'd prefer to stick with guaranteed 120/144/165hz refresh rate monitors and Gsync. I primarily play racing games and love 120fps. I'm not giving up yet on the XB1, maybe give it a few more tries (or until Amazon cuts me off, haha). Honestly this whole experience makes me appreciate my AOC G2460PG that much more. I got very lucky with perfect uniformity and acceptable colors, only niggle is the slight gamma shift that all TNs suffer from. Funny I see more posts across the forums of people sticking with / reverting back to their trusty TN panels, gamma shift and all. Fingers crossed, Amazon delivery will arrive 1/28.


----------



## gwynplaine

Bought this on Sunday for $904 Canadian (before taxes). Pretty sure I lucked out on the first try but I don't have such a sharp eye and don't know what I'm looking for. So far:

0 dead pixels. Did the UFO test - no screenshots but it seemed fine to me. And nothing else that is noticeable with the naked eye - it's much more obvious in the photos. The bottom left of the frame looks like it's sticking out a bit / like it could peel off.

Anything else I should be looking for?

Some iphone pics from last night:




And one from tonight while i was eating dinner (shot about 3/4 feet away)


All taken with factory settings.

I'm replacing an old samsung 226bw from 9 years ago - also played the panel lottery with that one and won on the second try. Funny story with this new one is I'm not used to these new monitor stands and I kicked it over right after assembling it. Landed smack on its screen. Plugged it in and it wouldn't turn on and I was panicking. Turns out I flipped the power switch to zero beforehand.


----------



## iatacs19

I guess it's my turn to post some pics:

All white: (50 brightness, 50 contrast)


All Black (50 contrast, 50 brightness), the camera makes it look brighter than real life (HDR On):


Exact same lighting, but HDR off in camera:


I used dead-pixel-buddy and didn't find any dead pixels or dust. I mostly use it for web browsing and playing games now and then. I played a 21:9 movie and the IPS glow or BLB, whatever we are calling it these days, was noticeable for about 5 seconds due to the black bars, but after watching for a few minutes I forgot the bleed was there. But, I watch movies on my TV, so this personally is not an issue for me.

I do like how sharp the text looks compared to my current Dell U2713HM, I think the Acer's AG coating is less grainy than Dell's. I like the thin border-less look. The physical design is good and functional, but it's definitely made for 16 year-old's tastes. The OSD menu sucks, but once you set it up, you never have to look at it again. The power on LED has options to dim it, but it's still very bright. Nifty features like on-screen refresh rate is very handy when testing G-Sync with games to make sure you have it configured correctly. That's all I can think of now, I'll post more if I notice anything else worth mentioning.

Overall, it's a good monitor, but I don't know why it's so overpriced.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I guess it's my turn to post some pics:
> 
> All white: (50 brightness, 50 contrast)
> 
> 
> All Black (50 contrast, 50 brightness), the camera makes it look brighter than real life (HDR On):
> 
> 
> Exact same lighting, but HDR off in camera:
> 
> 
> I used dead-pixel-buddy and didn't find any dead pixels or dust. I mostly use it for web browsing and playing games now and then. I played a 21:9 movie and the IPS glow or BLB, whatever we are calling it these days, was noticeable for about 5 seconds due to the black bars, but after watching for a few minutes I forgot the bleed was there. But, I watch movies on my TV, so this personally is not an issue for me.
> 
> I do like how sharp the text looks compared to my current Dell U2713HM, I think the Acer's AG coating is less grainy than Dell's. I like the thin border-less look. The physical design is good and functional, but it's definitely made for 16 year-old's tastes. The OSD menu sucks, but once you set it up, you never have to look at it again. The power on LED has options to dim it, but it's still very bright. Nifty features like on-screen refresh rate is very handy when testing G-Sync with games to make sure you have it configured correctly. That's all I can think of now, I'll post more if I notice anything else worth mentioning.
> 
> Overall, it's a good monitor, but I don't know why it's so overpriced.


No offense here, and with all do respect to everyone, but I am not sure why folks keep stating these monitors are overpriced. I get it that there is a level of frustration here because of the panel lottery, and I can definitely understand why people that are unfortunate enough to keep getting bad panels would see these monitors as overpriced. However, bottom line, these are top of line, best technology available. 144Hz, Gsync and IPS... the holy grail of monitors. This monitor raises gaming to another level, and I feel with all of these top end specs it is worth the $800. You are going to pay for top of the line, cutting edge tech no matter what it is. My 2 cents.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> No offense here, and with all do respect to everyone, but I am not sure why folks keep stating these monitors are overpriced. I get it that there is a level of frustration here because of the panel lottery, and I can definitely understand why people that are unfortunate enough to keep getting bad panels would see these monitors as overpriced. However, bottom line, these are top of line, best technology available. 144Hz, Gsync and IPS... the holy grail of monitors. This monitor raises gaming to another level, and I feel with all of these top end specs it is worth the $800. You are going to pay for top of the line, cutting edge tech no matter what it is. My 2 cents.


It's far from the best technology lol. The best technology does not have such piss poor uniformity and backlight bleed. Ignoring OLED because it's not fully matured, the best technology while keeping the same size and resolution and refresh rate would be a semi glossy SPVA type panel with full array backlighting (zero backlight bleed), without high response time spikes, perfect overdrive, variable refresh rate and blur reduction, maybe HDR and maybe local dimming with at least hundreds of zones (but this feature should be able to be disabled).

Holy grail of monitors would be the new Dell UP3017Q but without many of the "professional" features like internal LUTs if it has any, to cut down on input lag, as well as variable refresh rate and I suppose blur reduction for those really anal about motion blur (not as necessary with OLED due to 0.1 ms response time).


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's far from the best technology lol. The best technology does not have such piss poor uniformity and backlight bleed. Ignoring OLED because it's not fully matured, the best technology while keeping the same size and resolution and refresh rate would be a semi glossy SPVA type panel with full array backlighting (zero backlight bleed), without high response time spikes, perfect overdrive, variable refresh rate and blur reduction, maybe HDR and maybe local dimming with at least hundreds of zones (but this feature should be able to be disabled).
> 
> Holy grail of monitors would be the new Dell UP3017Q but without many of the "professional" features like internal LUTs if it has any, to cut down on input lag, as well as variable refresh rate and I suppose blur reduction for those really anal about motion blur (not as necessary with OLED due to 0.1 ms response time).


Regarding the BLB, that is why I stated 'for the people who have fortunately received acceptable panels", with minimal to no BLB and only IPS glow. Mine has zero BLB, only silverfish IPS glow and as far as I can tell perfect uniformity. Sure, there are technologies out there, such as OLED, that would surpass these 165hz IPS panels, but that is just wishful thinking right now and not reality. I am saying that as of today, this is as good as it gets, and you are going to pay for that level of tech. Once SPVA and OLED are available with high res and gsync, then those prices will be high and these would probably go down. But for now, I personally feel they are worth the price considering what you are getting once you get your hands on an acceptable one.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Regarding the BLB, that is why I stated 'for the people who have fortunately received acceptable panels", with minimal to no BLB and only IPS glow. Mine has zero BLB, only silverfish IPS glow and as far as I can tell perfect uniformity. Sure, there are technologies out there, such as OLED, that would surpass these 165hz IPS panels, but that is just wishful thinking right now and not reality. I am saying that as of today, this is as good as it gets, and you are going to pay for that level of tech. Once SPVA and OLED are available with high res and gsync, then those prices will be high and these would probably go down. But for now, I personally feel they are worth the price considering what you are getting once you get your hands on an acceptable one.


Minimal BLB is the best you're going to get. Whether or not it's bothersome is subjective. Take a photo of yours in the dark and we can point out BLB, unless it happens to be in heavy glow spots and the glow covers it up.

But you are right that the XB271HU is the best 2560 x 1440 high refresh rate G-SYNC monitor out there. It's just not saying much.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Minimal BLB is the best you're going to get. Whether or not it's bothersome is subjective. Take a photo of yours in the dark and we can point out BLB, unless it happens to be in heavy glow spots and the glow covers it up.
> 
> But you are right that the XB271HU is the best 2560 x 1440 high refresh rate G-SYNC monitor out there. It's just not saying much.


Not arguing here, but I have seen plenty of examples of XB1s that only have IPS glow on this thread. Anyway, here is mine as you requested. Taken with a note 5, so not even close to what I see in person. Also, any glow disappears entirely once I am several feet away from the monitor. I don't see any yellowish glow at all in person.



Overall, not having to rely on Vsync any more for smoother framerates and no screen tearing, not being capped to 60FPS, and no input lag is worth the cost. In my experience with my prior IPS 60hz monitor, enabling Vsync to alleviate screen tearing introduced terrible input lag, especially for twitch FPS such as CoD. My only choice was to turn off Vsync, which resulted in terrible and very noticeable screen tearing. This monitor, while maintaining the awesome color of IPS, gets rid of all of that, resulting in excellent color reproduction and extremely smooth gameplay with Gsync/144hz. I will get off my soap box now


----------



## C3321J6

You need to losen the screw on back on monitor little to get rid of that bleed spot on bottom center


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> You need to losen the screw on back on monitor little to get rid of that bleed spot on bottom center


Are there any guides on how to disassemble this monitor yet?


----------



## 66yyhhnn66

Just got mine set up. I've got a cheap 100 pounds AOC next to this 650 pounds ACER. Out of the box (hopefully),it looks a lot worse than the AOC. Blacks are washed out,whites are not quite whites. I duplicate the screens.
I notice some yellow tint like everyone keeps talking about. No dead pixels so far,haven't checked for BLB yet,but I do seem to have some.
Anyway,are there any quick settings I can do before I go mad as my cheap monitor looks better?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66yyhhnn66*
> 
> Just got mine set up. I've got a cheap 100 pounds AOC next to this 650 pounds ACER. Out of the box (hopefully),it looks a lot worse than the AOC. Blacks are washed out,whites are not quite whites. I duplicate the screens.
> I notice some yellow tint like everyone keeps talking about. No dead pixels so far,haven't checked for BLB yet,but I do seem to have some.
> Anyway,are there any quick settings I can do before I go mad as my cheap monitor looks better?


You can try calibrating the color to make the whites more white if you feel it is set too warm out of the box. Or your screen could just suck and can't be adjusted to get better whites.

Also try reducing the brightness of the monitor, that may help reduce backlight bleed if you have any.

My cheap AOC TN looks better than any XB1 I've gotten to date, so you're not alone.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66yyhhnn66*
> 
> Just got mine set up. I've got a cheap 100 pounds AOC next to this 650 pounds ACER. Out of the box (hopefully),it looks a lot worse than the AOC. Blacks are washed out,whites are not quite whites. I duplicate the screens.
> I notice some yellow tint like everyone keeps talking about. No dead pixels so far,haven't checked for BLB yet,but I do seem to have some.
> Anyway,are there any quick settings I can do before I go mad as my cheap monitor looks better?


By default the brightness is set way too high... if you want to have a standard 120 nit brightness, try setting it to 25-30.

If your whites are looking yellowish, switch to User color mode, and set something like Red:95, Green:90, Blue:100.

You should be able to get nice deep blacks with this monitor, but you might need to lower your brightness for it. Also, I don't know if your AOC is calibrated or not? My suggested color settings would put the monitor somewhere near 6500K color temp, which may look reddish to you if you aren't used to properly calibrated colors. A lot of displays--especially TVs, but some monitors also--have much "cooler" temps where whites look more bluish.

Also, I'd break-in the display by using it for a couple of days, these panels seem to settle down after a few days of use, and gradually get better (but sometimes worse).


----------



## 66yyhhnn66

I've tried all that before posting here, Both monitors are IPS. The AOC still looks better. The ACER has got a big ******* backlight bleed on the bottom left corner. I'm also seeing uneven uniformity. It's got a yellow tint that shifts towards 'true' white about the last 15% of the monitor to the right.

Edit: What about all the other settings? Is there a guide around ?

LE: 
Acer on left. Cheap AOC on right


----------



## Crueltylizer

Hi guys.

Just got my Acer XB271HU today and I'm very happy with it.

Haven't noticed any problems at all.

But the standard settings on the monitor are very yellow.

I've tried looking at a couple of forums and a youtube video to get some settings, but I'm still not sure that it looks "correct"

I have every setting at stock except the following

Brightness: 60
Contrast: 50

Colortemp: R90 G90 B100

It still just doesn't seem right. A bit dark maybe.

Should I just get used to it or change some settings?

What are people using as settings on their XB271?


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crueltylizer*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Just got my Acer XB271HU today and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> Haven't noticed any problems at all.
> 
> But the standard settings on the monitor are very yellow.
> 
> I've tried looking at a couple of forums and a youtube video to get some settings, but I'm still not sure that it looks "correct"
> 
> I have every setting at stock except the following
> 
> Brightness: 60
> Contrast: 50
> 
> Colortemp: R90 G90 B100
> 
> It still just doesn't seem right. A bit dark maybe.
> 
> Should I just get used to it or change some settings?
> 
> What are people using as settings on their XB271?


There are no "right" settings unless you are calibrating with a meter to a set standard. Just play around and find a setting that you like.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Not arguing here, but I have seen plenty of examples of XB1s that only have IPS glow on this thread. Anyway, here is mine as you requested. Taken with a note 5, so not even close to what I see in person. Also, any glow disappears entirely once I am several feet away from the monitor. I don't see any yellowish glow at all in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, not having to rely on Vsync any more for smoother framerates and no screen tearing, not being capped to 60FPS, and no input lag is worth the cost. In my experience with my prior IPS 60hz monitor, enabling Vsync to alleviate screen tearing introduced terrible input lag, especially for twitch FPS such as CoD. My only choice was to turn off Vsync, which resulted in terrible and very noticeable screen tearing. This monitor, while maintaining the awesome color of IPS, gets rid of all of that, resulting in excellent color reproduction and extremely smooth gameplay with Gsync/144hz. I will get off my soap box now


Plenty of bleed along the top... the entire top, and the bottom somewhat close to the center, and maybe the left side in/near the glowing area. Of course camera exposure makes it worse than it actually is, but it's there. I think the cleanest XB271HU I've seen was CallsignVega's.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Are there any guides on how to disassemble this monitor yet?


This monitor has a single screw that's not even covered by warranty stickers. After getting that out it's simply a matter of popping the back cover with some soft plastic tool since it's only held with latches. I used a bicycle tire removal tool


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> This monitor has a single screw that's not even covered by warranty stickers. After getting that out it's simply a matter of popping the back cover with some soft plastic tool since it's only held with latches. I used a bicycle tire removal tool


Are there many points where the panel is stressed from the mounting?


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Are there any guides on how to disassemble this monitor yet?


There is nothing to disassemble the screw is on back of the monitor were the bleed spot is. Its too tight


----------



## ZippCen

Does anyone know if the mount is compatible with dell's quick release like the one pictured here:


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Plenty of bleed along the top... the entire top, and the bottom somewhat close to the center, and maybe the left side in/near the glowing area. Of course camera exposure makes it worse than it actually is, but it's there. I think the cleanest XB271HU I've seen was CallsignVega's.


again, I don't see any of that what so ever in person, not even close. I wish I had a good camera to show what I really see. This is way over exposed, and is making the IPS glow look yellow, when it is not even there first of all, and if there is any glow at all, it is white/silver.

And the fact that any glow completely disappears when I get a few feet back from the monitor also indicates IPS glow. There are plenty of these out there that don't have yellow BLB.


----------



## Ifandbut

I made a separate post when I really should have checked here first. Sorry.

Anyways this is my back light bleed: http://i.imgur.com/5sqkP6J.jpg taken with a DSLR at (ISO 1000, 1/3s, F3.5). The bottom right is the most noticeable when actually using it. I am heavily considering getting a replacement via Newegg's 30 day replacement policy.


----------



## Rithik

Just got my monitor in today and hooked it up. What do you guys think of these pictures, any BLB to be worried about? When sitting in front of the monitor I don't notice anything out of the ordinary other than a very slight whitest glow in the bottom left and right corner... This is my first IPS panel so I'm not quite sure if that's IPS glow or BLB - it does go away depending on the angle I'm looking at it.

Also have no dead or stuck pixels, no hairs behind the screen, no oil smudges and uniformity seems pretty good for several different color tests. Overall and thus far, I believe I'm pretty pleased. This is also an October built unit.

Pictures are factory settings, I've made no changes yet:


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Are there many points where the panel is stressed from the mounting?


The panel is actually connected to the backlight using a two-sided foam and I found that the BLB is caused by warping of the steel base plate. The plate is screwed to the black plastic frame and it's also resting on struts. The struts are located almost exactly where the BLB is (I made some photos earlier in the thread). I tried to push the struts away from the black plastic frame, but it's not pushing hard enough on the panel to make any difference. I also tried to loosen the screws, but nothing of note happened to the BLB. You can actually reduce BLB by pulling the panel in the corner towards yourself when viewing it. The problem is making it stay that way...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ifandbut*
> 
> I made a separate post when I really should have checked here first. Sorry.
> 
> Anyways this is my back light bleed: http://i.imgur.com/5sqkP6J.jpg taken with a DSLR at (ISO 1000, 1/3s, F3.5). The bottom right is the most noticeable when actually using it. I am heavily considering getting a replacement via Newegg's 30 day replacement policy.


is it yellowish in color when viewing in person?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rithik*
> 
> Just got my monitor in today and hooked it up. What do you guys think of these pictures, any BLB to be worried about? When sitting in front of the monitor I don't notice anything out of the ordinary other than a very slight whitest glow in the bottom left and right corner... This is my first IPS panel so I'm not quite sure if that's IPS glow or BLB - it does go away depending on the angle I'm looking at it.
> 
> Also have no dead or stuck pixels, no hairs behind the screen, no oil smudges and uniformity seems pretty good for several different color tests. Overall and thus far, I believe I'm pretty pleased. This is also an October built unit.
> 
> Pictures are factory settings, I've made no changes yet:


looks good to me. The all white pic... What brightness is that set at? Looks very high, which can mask the uniformity. I would take a pic at 25 to 30 brightness.


----------



## Rithik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> looks good to me. The all white pic... What brightness is that set at? Looks very high, which can mask the uniformity. I would take a pic at 25 to 30 brightness.


It was at the factory default of brightness 80. I've lowered it to 30 and multiple color tests still look pretty good with uniformity. However on a black background the lower right/left stand out a bit more than the previous pictures. I don't notice a difference looking at the monitor myself but my HTC M8 phone caught it, then again this phone doesn't have the best camera.

New pictures at 30 brightness:


----------



## KickAssCop

So now that I am finally back on SLi. Cranked up the monitor to 165 Hz and played BLOPS 3. Hitting 165 stat. HOLY CRAP! Aww yisss.


----------



## equlizer34

Is it really worth it going from 144 to 165 though? I cannot see any difference between 120 and 144. 165 just makes your cards work harder unless the games are older. i wont even bother oc'ing mine.


----------



## KickAssCop

In FPS games yes.


----------



## Iceman2733

How many of you have gotten a good monitor the first time? It seems like every review I read on Amazon and newegg people are having to send back 2-3 to get a decent one. I can't make my mind up on what I want to do if I want to attempt the hassle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crueltylizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> There are no "right" settings unless you are calibrating with a meter to a set standard. Just play around and find a setting that you like.


Yeah thanks.

It would be nice though if people would share their settings to have something to try out


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> How many of you have gotten a good monitor the first time? It seems like every review I read on Amazon and newegg people are having to send back 2-3 to get a decent one. I can't make my mind up on what I want to do if I want to attempt the hassle


I guess I lucked out and got a good one on my first try... mine had some backlight bleed but I never noticed it at 30 brightness. The strange part is the BLB is nearly gone now a month later. Anyway, I think 90% of returns have been for BLB issues, which if you set the brightness to a normal level, might not be an issue for you either. Some prefer really bright screens, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crueltylizer*
> 
> Yeah thanks.
> 
> It would be nice though if people would share their settings to have something to try out


If you look through the pages (and pages) here, people have shared their settings. I'll save you a little hassle and just tell you what I remember seeing... if you want a "calibrated" 120 cd/m2 brightness, set it to about 25-30. Most people have set the color temp to User and adjusted the red and green channels down some. Depending on how bad of a yellow tint you have, you may need to reduce yours more or less. Mine started off pretty close to accurate whites... using my colorimeter I found RGB=97-93-100 to be optimal. Others have set theirs lower (probably more yellowish tint on theirs originally), something like 94-90-100. Strangely, my display has improved since I originally adjusted, and now I can set to 99-95-100 for a good 6500K temp.


----------



## haticK

Does anyone know what the best way is to clean the screens of these?


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Does anyone know what the best way is to clean the screens of these?


Microfiber cloth and distilled water.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> The panel is actually connected to the backlight using a two-sided foam and I found that the BLB is caused by warping of the steel base plate. The plate is screwed to the black plastic frame and it's also resting on struts. The struts are located almost exactly where the BLB is (I made some photos earlier in the thread). I tried to push the struts away from the black plastic frame, but it's not pushing hard enough on the panel to make any difference. I also tried to loosen the screws, but nothing of note happened to the BLB. You can actually reduce BLB by pulling the panel in the corner towards yourself when viewing it. The problem is making it stay that way...


Excellent post, thank you.


----------



## Ifandbut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> is it yellowish in color when viewing in person?


Yes, the bleed/glow is very yellowish.


----------



## Rubberduck123

Just wanted to know how everyone else is feeling about the monitor. I don't have any yellow tint and compared to my ASUS PG279qs, all 6 that i tired... Back light bleed is almost non existent. The only catch is I do have stuck pixels. Quite a few, some have been massaged back. The thing is these seem to be sub pixel defects. As when gaming or looking for them I can't really see them, I have to go really close up and look at certain angles to notice them... Thinking of just keeping it. Can't really notice them during games at all. Can not say my screen looks yellow and backlight bleed is almost non existent, seems like a minor flaw worth living with rather than entering the lottery..


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubberduck123*
> 
> Just wanted to know how everyone else is feeling about the monitor. I don't have any yellow tint and compared to my ASUS PG279qs, all 6 that i tired... Back light bleed is almost non existent. The only catch is I do have stuck pixels. Quite a few, some have been massaged back. The thing is these seem to be sub pixel defects. As when gaming or looking for them I can't really see them, I have to go really close up and look at certain angles to notice them... Thinking of just keeping it. Can't really notice them during games at all. Can not say my screen looks yellow and backlight bleed is almost non existent, seems like a minor flaw worth living with rather than entering the lottery..


How many pixels are we talking about here? If it is a lot, I personally feel that is unacceptable and would go for another one. But if it isn't bothering you, and isn't impacting your experience, than I say keep it.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubberduck123*
> 
> Just wanted to know how everyone else is feeling about the monitor. I don't have any yellow tint and compared to my ASUS PG279qs, all 6 that i tired... Back light bleed is almost non existent. The only catch is I do have stuck pixels. Quite a few, some have been massaged back. The thing is these seem to be sub pixel defects. As when gaming or looking for them I can't really see them, I have to go really close up and look at certain angles to notice them... Thinking of just keeping it. Can't really notice them during games at all. Can not say my screen looks yellow and backlight bleed is almost non existent, seems like a minor flaw worth living with rather than entering the lottery..


I absolutely love this monitor... but I also lucked out and didn't have any defects on my panel. I understand not wanting to enter the lottery again, especially with the number of comments here talking about 4, 5, 6+ returns before getting a panel they were happy with. Do you notice the sub pixel defects outside of games, like while web browsing? If I had issues like that, I would consider a return/swap. I don't think pixel defects are that common, though you do run the risk of worse BLB. Then again, BLB doesn't bother me as much.

Do you have a Micro Center near you, or another store that carries gaming monitors? If so, you could do a really brief panel lottery like some others here have... buy it and insist on testing it in the store to check for yellow tint, BLB, dead pixels, etc. I think most stores will let you go through several monitors until you get an acceptable one, especially if the flaws are glaring and obvious to the salesperson. Though in the case of Micro Center, you'd only have the XB270HU available.

Another option, if you don't mind having an extra monitor on your credit card briefly... you could keep the current one and try 1-2 tickets in the panel lottery, and keep whichever is the best.


----------



## 66yyhhnn66

Have you guys found a solution to the temperature shift of the panel? I've got a portion of the monitor where it goes from yellowish to white,and while browsing I can clearly notice it.
Does it need time to adjust or is it permanent? I've also got some noticeable backlight bleed. Should I bother the hassle of trying to return it,or shall I give it a couple more days?


----------



## mikesgt

I don't think there is anything you can do about uniformity on either this monitor or the PG. If it bothers you, I would swap it out for another.


----------



## 66yyhhnn66

It's so much struggle. I'm in the UK and the stock is very limited.


----------



## Rubberduck123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> I absolutely love this monitor... but I also lucked out and didn't have any defects on my panel. I understand not wanting to enter the lottery again, especially with the number of comments here talking about 4, 5, 6+ returns before getting a panel they were happy with. Do you notice the sub pixel defects outside of games, like while web browsing? If I had issues like that, I would consider a return/swap. I don't think pixel defects are that common, though you do run the risk of worse BLB. Then again, BLB doesn't bother me as much.
> 
> Do you have a Micro Center near you, or another store that carries gaming monitors? If so, you could do a really brief panel lottery like some others here have... buy it and insist on testing it in the store to check for yellow tint, BLB, dead pixels, etc. I think most stores will let you go through several monitors until you get an acceptable one, especially if the flaws are glaring and obvious to the salesperson. Though in the case of Micro Center, you'd only have the XB270HU available.
> 
> Another option, if you don't mind having an extra monitor on your credit card briefly... you could keep the current one and try 1-2 tickets in the panel lottery, and keep whichever is the best.


I'm in the UK stock is limited. I actually paid for a pixel check and it still came with dodgy pixels... I have around 15 when i just counted. If I look for them I can see them in any scenario. That is the thing though. I actually have to look for them but saying that. Given I paid for a pixel check on top... this shouldn't be happening... I do actually have money to buy another one right now.. Maybe that's worth a shot..

Update: Wish me luck, the price went down where I ordered it. I have just ordered another one, trying to get them to deliver it on Saturday as no extra cost. As I am not letting this one go before checking the next one... I may just give up if this 2nd one has faults.... After6 faulty PG279Qs I am not confident...


----------



## xentrox

Amazon won't replace my 2nd unit until they do an investigation. How fabulous..









I wrote them a dissertation regarding all of the issues I was experiencing and also referred to this forum thread for them to do further reading if they choose to do so.

If they won't honor my replacement, then I'm just getting my refund and kissing this one goodbye. If it means I have to wait on Viewsonic, well so be it. I'm sick and tired of this baloney.

*EDIT:* Called them personally and talked to the CS Rep for half an hour. We agreed on one 3rd and last replacement.

Here's the thing though, he is saying that there's a good chance Acer is working on shipping a revision of the monitor, because their back order is currently set for Feb 24th. Not sure if this is pure speculation on his part, but he will be following with me in the next few weeks with any updates. Here's to hoping this mess gets resolved.
.


----------



## Barefooter

If there is a revision of the monitor that is a good thing









Think I'll hold off another month and see before I purchase one.


----------



## jlp0209

I've had it. Received my 6th overall XB1 today (3rd from Amazon) and this unit clearly has been opened, sent back to Acer, and repackaged as new. Amazon was out of stock for several days and all of a sudden mine shipped, so I thought it would be good news. Still received an October build. The retail box was torn and the tape on the bag for the stand had clearly been opened before. Fired up the monitor for kicks and sure enough orange bleed on bottom center and bright stuck pixel toward left center.

This is totally unacceptable and borderline criminal on Acer's part. I will be very pissed if Amazon doesn't accept a return for this POS. I can't believe my bad luck, otherwise everyone else with "good" panels simply isn't checking thoroughly for flaws. I've gone through 6 of these and tried out 4 XB270HU's at a Microcenter and all of them had defects.

I will either buy a Dell TN, wait for the Viewsonic IPS panel to be released, or just jump to 4K IPS without G-sync and be done with all this nonsense. Good luck all.


----------



## t1337dude

It's awfully nice to watch a thread like this and not be the participant. I'm glad I finished playing the lottery when I scored a worthwhile XB270HU last year. I couldn't imagine doing it all over again this year


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I've had it. Received my 6th overall XB1 today (3rd from Amazon) and this unit clearly has been opened, sent back to Acer, and repackaged as new. Amazon was out of stock for several days and all of a sudden mine shipped, so I thought it would be good news. Still received an October build. The retail box was torn and the tape on the bag for the stand had clearly been opened before. Fired up the monitor for kicks and sure enough orange bleed on bottom center and bright stuck pixel toward left center.


Wow.. that is seriously messed up. I never thought Amazon would do that. At least they haven't done that to me "yet". Does the shipping address state that it came from an Amazon warehouse?

The Rep told me that their main warehouse was out of stock til Feb 24th, I hope to god they don't just send me an open unit.

I would call them ASAP and request a full refund on it. It's seriously not worth the pain anymore if you ask me. The CS rep insisted that if they open an investigation, the item will be removed from Amazon while it undergoes investigation. You really should pressure them to do so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I will either buy a Dell TN, wait for the Viewsonic IPS panel to be released, or just jump to 4K IPS without G-sync and be done with all this nonsense. Good luck all.


Don't blame you.. If my 3rd comes back as a dud, or if the box is open like that, it's a done deal. I'm out of this lottery. I honestly am not optimistic about it whatsoever.. I figured 3-strikes, and out. We'll see what ends up happening.

It's beyond me that this sort of practice is allowed these days.. gone are the days of tight QC restrictions.. I don't know who to blame really. Overly-accepting customers or shady business practices. Either way, it really is a depressing ordeal.


----------



## C3321J6

Guys I went through 8 before giving up, you cant give up so soon








Get 2 at time if possible if not enough credit then apply for amazon/visa thats what i did it takes less than min and cards auto added to your account and can be use instantly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> If there is a revision of the monitor that is a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll hold off another month and see before I purchase one.


don't hold your breath it isnt like this is new to acer they were well aware with the 270 nothing is going to change except maybe uniformity. BLB issues will be same


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Wow.. that is seriously messed up. I never thought Amazon would do that. At least they haven't done that to me "yet". Does the shipping address state that it came from an Amazon warehouse?
> 
> The Rep told me that their main warehouse was out of stock til Feb 24th, I hope to god they don't just send me an open unit.
> 
> I would call them ASAP and request a full refund on it. It's seriously not worth the pain anymore if you ask me. The CS rep insisted that if they open an investigation, the item will be removed from Amazon while it undergoes investigation. You really should pressure them to do so.
> Don't blame you.. If my 3rd comes back as a dud, or if the box is open like that, it's a done deal. I'm out of this lottery. I honestly am not optimistic about it whatsoever.. I figured 3-strikes, and out. We'll see what ends up happening.
> 
> It's beyond me that this sort of practice is allowed these days.. gone are the days of tight QC restrictions.. I don't know who to blame really. Overly-accepting customers or shady business practices. Either way, it really is a depressing ordeal.


The shipping address on the label is from Amazon fulfillment center in Hebron, KY. The FedEx shipment on the other hand left originally from PA, no idea what that means. I did the online RMA request and it looks like it went through no problem, I already have the pre-paid return label. I will email Amazon though and include the photos I took.

I will admit, the $350 AOC FreeSync 4K 10 bit TN monitor, although TN, is looking mighty nice. My current G-sync TN is an AOC and is flawless. Hmm...POS G-sync monitor for $800 or 4K FreeSync monitor plus a Fury X for $1000. When I look at it like that, I am baffled as to why I continue to support nVidia. I may wander over to Microcenter...


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> The shipping address on the label is from Amazon fulfillment center in Hebron, KY. The FedEx shipment on the other hand left originally from PA, no idea what that means. I did the online RMA request and it looks like it went through no problem, I already have the pre-paid return label. I will email Amazon though and include the photos I took.
> 
> I will admit, the $350 AOC FreeSync 4K 10 bit TN monitor, although TN, is looking mighty nice. My current G-sync TN is an AOC and is flawless. Hmm...POS G-sync monitor for $800 or 4K FreeSync monitor plus a Fury X for $1000. When I look at it like that, I am baffled as to why I continue to support nVidia. I may wander over to Microcenter...


I thought Radeons can't *output*, but can work, at 30bpp same as GeForce? There seems to be a bit of confusion about that, but supposedly on the AMD forums there was an official answer that you need a FirePro/Quadro for it to be truly 10-bit


----------



## yellows

I got informed today that my order for a new XB271 will be fulfilled in *March*. I think I'll just cancel it and stick with my Dell S2716DG until the OLED dream can be realized


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I thought Radeons can't *output*, but can work, at 30bpp same as GeForce? There seems to be a bit of confusion about that, but supposedly on the AMD forums there was an official answer that you need a FirePro/Quadro for it to be truly 10-bit


Didn't look at anything yet, my last AMD card was the 5870. Thanks for the heads up. I'd doubt I'd even notice "only" 8 bit.

I called and reported the issue to Amazon and they said they'll investigate the product and issue with the warehouse that sent me the monitor. So if you guys see the XB1 under review in the next few days, sorry.







Hopefully they take this **** seriously.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Didn't look at anything yet, my last AMD card was the 5870. Thanks for the heads up. I'd doubt I'd even notice "only" 8 bit.
> 
> I called and reported the issue to Amazon and they said they'll investigate the product and issue with the warehouse that sent me the monitor. So if you guys see the XB1 under review in the next few days, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they take this **** seriously.


As long as the panel isn't a 6-bit TN of old







I don't think you'll be able to tell the difference between 8-bit and 10-bit. Especially since most assets in games are 32bpp (8-bit with alpha) anyway.

I hope they sort your issue quickly. I've hit some retailers in my country (I'm in the EU) and they all have been quite fast at giving me my money back after I juggled all the monitors back and forth


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I called and reported the issue to Amazon and they said they'll investigate the product and issue with the warehouse that sent me the monitor. So if you guys see the XB1 under review in the next few days, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they take this **** seriously.


The 270HU is always going under review. Its actually under review as i type this. It wont change anything what happened to you was a fluke not one of the 8 i got showed signs of being opened.


----------



## iatacs19

What do you run your 2D desktop at 120Hz or 144Hz or 60Hz?

I kind of like 120Hz, everything is so smooth...


----------



## C3321J6

Up to you prior to like 2 weeks ago you have to set to 120hz if you set to 144hz GPU would not down clock.

Nvidia fixed this problem so up to you on what you want to run 120 or 144Hz..


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> What's also interesting that I went to test the color calibration on mine the other day, and noticed that my settings were no longer optimal. That's pretty normal for panels to "drift," but what was interesting about it is that the uncalibrated settings (color=warm, no profile) had actually improved. Originally the warm setting gave me about 6200K temp, whereas now it's about 6350K. That also means I don't have to reduce the red and green channels as much... was using 97-93-100, now it's 99-95-100. If you do keep playing the panel lottery, if you find one with moderate BLB, maybe hold onto it for two weeks to see if it gets better. Personally, I never noticed the BLB issues with mine because I run it at 25-30 brightness (120-130 nits, very bright in a dimly lit room and still OK during daylight).
> Thanks for the heads up! I got Amazon to refund me nearly $50, even though it's almost been 30 days since I ordered it.


Same thing happened to my XB270HU. In course of a month my panel seems to have changed i had at 55 brightness and n ow have to crank to 75 and i had to up my blue because my screen seems to have got warmer this might have to do with back light IDK.
It don't look bad actually looks better as for as colors but the brightness thing has me worried.

I have 3 year replacement with microcenter so not worried just i had to go though 12 of these to get a good one.


----------



## Rithik

I posted some pictures a couple pages back but after tweaking a few more settings I really do think I won the lottery with my first attempt. I don't notice any BLB what so ever when using the monitor. The screen looks pretty damn fantastic, still no dead pixels, hair, oil or anything that stands out. The box came fully taped and showed no prior opening as an October build, it came from Amazons Shepherdsville, KY warehouse.

Pretty happy with this monitor overall!


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Up to you prior to like 2 weeks ago you have to set to 120hz if you set to 144hz GPU would not down clock.
> 
> Nvidia fixed this problem so up to you on what you want to run 120 or 144Hz..


They made it better, but haven't fixed it completely









The more unusual a setup is the worse it gets, for example I'm running [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] at 26.4% TDP at the moment. And the fan is turning on and off all the time. Fortunately it's only temporary, so I can give away that 1080p with a calibration profile


----------



## KickAssCop

Every time I come to this thread I thank God that my monitor wasn't crap.


----------



## Rubberduck123

i'm trying my luck with a 2nd one before I send this back. It has 15 stuck pixels but I can't notice them in game and BLB wise it's practically a chalkboard... May end up living with this one.... I mean its awful it has these issues but with almost 0 BLB and not noticeable while gaming... What really pisses me off is I got a pixel check from this UK company and it still had the fault.. Gonna see how the 2nd one goes. May live with this one... If amazon UK directly had stock i'd use them as returns are much easier.


----------



## Iceman2733

Today I tried to order one and was told the same thing they are 1-2 months out but could be sooner, and the 270 was under review for reasons to believe issues with there stock and no eta on when they will release them back for sale. Absolute junk finally decide to order one and Amazon sold out of both. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubberduck123*
> 
> i'm trying my luck with a 2nd one before I send this back. It has 15 stuck pixels but I can't notice them in game and BLB wise it's practically a chalkboard... May end up living with this one.... I mean its awful it has these issues but with almost 0 BLB and not noticeable while gaming... What really pisses me off is I got a pixel check from this UK company and it still had the fault.. Gonna see how the 2nd one goes. May live with this one... If amazon UK directly had stock i'd use them as returns are much easier.


That's awful that you paid for a pixel check and yet they sent you one with 15(!) stuck pixels! Did the monitor even have signs of being tested before you received it? I hope they at least refunded you the money for the pixel check, since you clearly didn't get what you paid for.

Good luck with your second panel lottery ticket! If the second one has some mild but noticeable BLB, give it a couple of days to see if it gets better (unless you're running past the return time frame for the first).


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubberduck123*
> 
> i'm trying my luck with a 2nd one before I send this back. It has 15 stuck pixels but I can't notice them in game and BLB wise it's practically a chalkboard... May end up living with this one.... I mean its awful it has these issues but with almost 0 BLB and not noticeable while gaming... What really pisses me off is I got a pixel check from this UK company and it still had the fault.. Gonna see how the 2nd one goes. May live with this one... If amazon UK directly had stock i'd use them as returns are much easier.


15 stuck pixels is outrageous. If it were me, there is no way I would settle for that on an $800 monitor. I don't settle for even one pixel, let alone 15. Also, with that many pixels, I have to suspect that the screen might be fairly defective and you may see more more pixels pop up over time.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nan1nani*
> 
> This is happened to the 3rd one I returned, immediately after I tried to start it for the 1st time. But only on displayport - initially I couldn't make it work under dp at all. After few restarts it shined, but for a very little while. Then it started to randomly losing signal. It was ok under hdmi though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Well my screen went to **** and i lost signal and when it came back white spot was back this is POS im done.


Had this happen on mine. Turned monitor off and upon turning back on, no signal. Had to restart PC to get it to come back. Been fine the last few weeks though. I've only got 1 or 2 days left to return. Trying to decide if it's worth the risk of keeping. I thought I was done with the hunt









The decision to return is double hard considering my overlord 27" 1440p IPS has been rock solid. $800 is a lot to pay for gsync and 144hz.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Had this happen on mine. Turned monitor off and upon turning back on, no signal. Had to restart PC to get it to come back. Been fine the last few weeks though. I've only got 1 or 2 days left to return. Trying to decide if it's worth the risk of keeping. I thought I was done with the hunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The decision to return is double hard considering my overlord 27" 1440p IPS has been rock solid. $800 is a lot to pay for gsync and 144hz.


Oh, I totally missed these postings about the screen getting all garbled. It's sort of hard to tell from that earlier pic, but was it looking something like this?

If that's the case, I had the exact same thing happen on my PG278Q, it did it twice in one day, possibly both times after the monitor was woken from sleep. I thought either the G-Sync module was screwing up, or it was just the Nvidia G-Sync drivers getting confused. In my case, I was able to resolve it by unplugging the power on my monitor for about 30s. Just hitting the power button turned it "off" but it wouldn't turn on properly. I think that's due to the way these newer monitors go into a fake "off" mode so they can be turned on quickly... you can tell the difference because when they've been completely turned off, they go through like a software boot loading almost (showing logos, etc).

So anyway, I don't think that issue is specific to this model of monitor, and probably nothing to worry about. My ROG Swift only did it twice on the same day, for the whole year that I owned it. It was probably the G-Sync driver getting confused for whatever reason. If you haven't noticed, the drivers are kind of crappy... people have had many issues with SLI + G-Sync for example, and I had issues for a while where I couldn't enable/disable G-Sync in the control panel without uninstalling GeForce Experience!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Oh, I totally missed these postings about the screen getting all garbled. It's sort of hard to tell from that earlier pic, but was it looking something like this?
> 
> If that's the case, I had the exact same thing happen on my PG278Q, it did it twice in one day, possibly both times after the monitor was woken from sleep. I thought either the G-Sync module was screwing up, or it was just the Nvidia G-Sync drivers getting confused. In my case, I was able to resolve it by unplugging the power on my monitor for about 30s. Just hitting the power button turned it "off" but it wouldn't turn on properly. I think that's due to the way these newer monitors go into a fake "off" mode so they can be turned on quickly... you can tell the difference because when they've been completely turned off, they go through like a software boot loading almost (showing logos, etc).
> 
> So anyway, I don't think that issue is specific to this model of monitor, and probably nothing to worry about. My ROG Swift only did it twice on the same day, for the whole year that I owned it. It was probably the G-Sync driver getting confused for whatever reason. If you haven't noticed, the drivers are kind of crappy... people have had many issues with SLI + G-Sync for example, and I had issues for a while where I couldn't enable/disable G-Sync in the control panel without uninstalling GeForce Experience!


i have had that happen before, usually because of the monitor coming out of sleep. A reboot of my rig fixed it.


----------



## mo0sic

So I have had mine for about a month and a half.

This is how it was the first couple of weeks (notice lower right hand corner)



This is how it is now (notice same corner)



I didn't think it would happen, but I'm glad it did! I now have a perfect panel with no BLB,dead pixels, or uniformity issues. YESSS


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> So I have had mine for about a month and a half.
> 
> This is how it was the first couple of weeks (notice lower right hand corner)
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it is now (notice same corner)
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think it would happen, but I'm glad it did! I now have a perfect panel with no BLB,dead pixels, or uniformity issues. YESSS


what brightness were these pictures taken at? And do you see any IPS glow on yours? So in other words, silver glow and not yellow?


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> what brightness were these pictures taken at? And do you see any IPS glow on yours? So in other words, silver glow and not yellow?


They were taken at 40 brightness. There's always IPS glow, but it's silver, the lower right's glow is a slightly different silver, but still not yellow.


----------



## Niteblooded

Hey everyone

I'm praying that someone can help me because I'm searching all over google and I just can't find the answer I need.

I built a new computer with this monitor and no matter what I try I just can't seem to get the monitor to display through the Display Port (No Signal). I don't see it at BIOS/POST let alone through Windows. Both HDMI and DVI work.

*PC Specs:*

i5 6600k
Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB, 3000
Asus GTX 970 STRIX
Samsung EVO 850
Windows 10 Pro

Those are the key components anyway.

*Things I've tried:*

Latest GPU driver
Attempted to update vBIOS ...but refused to update & said "no need to update" despite mine being 84.04.36.00.AS01 *vs* 84.04.36.00.AS15
Latest motherboard bios
*BIOS:* Switched PCI-E Lane to Gen 3
*BIOS:* Attempted to switch Primary Display to Gen 3 but no matter how many times I save, it keeps going back to Auto

Not sure what else to try at this point. If I can't get the Display Port to work than I'm losing out on all the great features of this monitor. I've looked through the Windows options (granted my first time with Win10) and Nvidia Control Panel but I don't see any option that allows me to select the Display Port as my primary port. That being said since it doesn't receive any signal even at the BIOS screen or during POST it feels like a hardware/firmware/bios setting issue.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteblooded*
> 
> Hey everyone
> 
> I'm praying that someone can help me because I'm searching all over google and I just can't find the answer I need.
> 
> I built a new computer with this monitor and no matter what I try I just can't seem to get the monitor to display through the Display Port (No Signal). I don't see it at BIOS/POST let alone through Windows. Both HDMI and DVI work.
> 
> *PC Specs:*
> 
> i5 6600k
> Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB, 3000
> Asus GTX 970 STRIX
> Samsung EVO 850
> Windows 10 Pro
> 
> Those are the key components anyway.
> 
> *Things I've tried:*
> 
> Latest GPU driver
> Attempted to update vBIOS ...but refused to update & said "no need to update" despite mine being 84.04.36.00.AS01 *vs* 84.04.36.00.AS15
> Latest motherboard bios
> *BIOS:* Switched PCI-E Lane to Gen 3
> *BIOS:* Attempted to switch Primary Display to Gen 3 but no matter how many times I save, it keeps going back to Auto
> 
> Not sure what else to try at this point. If I can't get the Display Port to work than I'm losing out on all the great features of this monitor. I've looked through the Windows options (granted my first time with Win10) and Nvidia Control Panel but I don't see any option that allows me to select the Display Port as my primary port. That being said since it doesn't receive any signal even at the BIOS screen or during POST it feels like a hardware/firmware/bios setting issue.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


In my experience, a "no signal" is almost never something that would be fixed with driver, motherboard bios, or settings. It's going to come down to three things. Either display port on gpu is bad, display port cable is bad, or DP port on monitor is bad. There have been reports of this monitor having bad DP and HDMI ports. Port on gpu being bad is extremely rare in my experience (I've never seen it). I would try in this order:

1) Try a new DP cable if you can buy or borrow one. Make sure it's known to work or has good reviews. Worst case scenario you buy overpriced one from big box store and return it if that doesn't fix it.(I recommend this first because it generally cheap and easy to rule out).

2) If cable doesn't help, it's more than likely defective monitor. Might just have to exchange it.

3) Might be worth checking GPU just to be sure. Best way to do that would be to borrow another DP monitor or a different nvidia gpu from somebody. As a variation of this, if you know someone else with a DP graphics card, could try the monitor there. Essentially you're just trying to determine what's bad by using "known working" parts. If you don't have resources to check this step, I'd just exchange monitor.

Sorry to hear you're having issues. Hope this helps.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Oh, I totally missed these postings about the screen getting all garbled. It's sort of hard to tell from that earlier pic, but was it looking something like this?
> 
> If that's the case, I had the exact same thing happen on my PG278Q, it did it twice in one day, possibly both times after the monitor was woken from sleep. I thought either the G-Sync module was screwing up, or it was just the Nvidia G-Sync drivers getting confused. In my case, I was able to resolve it by unplugging the power on my monitor for about 30s. Just hitting the power button turned it "off" but it wouldn't turn on properly. I think that's due to the way these newer monitors go into a fake "off" mode so they can be turned on quickly... you can tell the difference because when they've been completely turned off, they go through like a software boot loading almost (showing logos, etc).
> 
> So anyway, I don't think that issue is specific to this model of monitor, and probably nothing to worry about. My ROG Swift only did it twice on the same day, for the whole year that I owned it. It was probably the G-Sync driver getting confused for whatever reason. If you haven't noticed, the drivers are kind of crappy... people have had many issues with SLI + G-Sync for example, and I had issues for a while where I couldn't enable/disable G-Sync in the control panel without uninstalling GeForce Experience!


Yes it looked just like that. For me it was soon after coming out of sleep (within 10 minutes I'd guess). I didn't notice until I started up FFXIV but that may have just been me not noticing. It makes sense that it might have been a driver issue. That would explain why power cycling the monitor didn't help, but power cycling the PC did.

I'm leaning toward just keeping it and just hoping for the best. We'll see.


----------



## C3321J6

My pic posted prior like that was a monitor that was also losing signal. Also note that was the only one out of the 8 that had this problem.
I had one more that would go randomly black screen when gaming.
Not to get you guys nervous but i don't think this has anything to do with drivers it sounds more like faulty gsync module but that is just a a guess.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteblooded*
> 
> Hey everyone
> 
> I'm praying that someone can help me because I'm searching all over google and I just can't find the answer I need.
> 
> I built a new computer with this monitor and no matter what I try I just can't seem to get the monitor to display through the Display Port (No Signal). I don't see it at BIOS/POST let alone through Windows. Both HDMI and DVI work.
> 
> *PC Specs:*
> 
> i5 6600k
> Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB, 3000
> Asus GTX 970 STRIX
> Samsung EVO 850
> Windows 10 Pro
> 
> Those are the key components anyway.
> 
> *Things I've tried:*
> 
> Latest GPU driver
> Attempted to update vBIOS ...but refused to update & said "no need to update" despite mine being 84.04.36.00.AS01 *vs* 84.04.36.00.AS15
> Latest motherboard bios
> *BIOS:* Switched PCI-E Lane to Gen 3
> *BIOS:* Attempted to switch Primary Display to Gen 3 but no matter how many times I save, it keeps going back to Auto
> 
> Not sure what else to try at this point. If I can't get the Display Port to work than I'm losing out on all the great features of this monitor. I've looked through the Windows options (granted my first time with Win10) and Nvidia Control Panel but I don't see any option that allows me to select the Display Port as my primary port. That being said since it doesn't receive any signal even at the BIOS screen or during POST it feels like a hardware/firmware/bios setting issue.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


This is a hard problem to diagnose without extra hardware, Its not driver issue. If you live near a bestbuy you would also go pick up a videocard that has DP just to test and return after.

Also if you update BIOS prob want to use this version of nvflash it will ignore any errors and will flash just make sure its a BIOS for that card.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## Rubberduck123

So got my 2nd one today from the same place a bit cheaper, paid for a check again and asked them to properly test it. More stuck pixels than this one I am currently using... Really just wondering if I should live with it as I don't notice it in games and back light bleed wise it almost has none.... This is a big joke...


----------



## C3321J6

These places that offer a pixel test. They must be knowingly sending out the bad units they find when "testing" for peoplle who pay extra? Prob didn't even check yours or had limited QTY to fulfill orders and just didn't GOF.


----------



## 66yyhhnn66

Where are you buying it from?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> These places that offer a pixel test. They must be knowingly sending out the bad units they find when "testing" for peoplle who pay extra? Prob didn't even check yours or had limited QTY to fulfill orders and just didn't GOF.


That is complete bs if that is true. No honesty in this world, all greed seems like. How much do they charge for this crap service anyway?


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> My pic posted prior like that was a monitor that was also losing signal. Also note that was the only one out of the 8 that had this problem.
> I had one more that would go randomly black screen when gaming.
> Not to get you guys nervous but i don't think this has anything to do with drivers it sounds more like faulty gsync module but that is just a a guess.


That's exactly what my monitor (Nov. 2015 unit) started doing recently, it will randomly go black but the LED light stays blue and the only way to get it to work again is hitting the power switch on the back and turning it back on after about a minute. This can happen after 30mins from starting up or sometimes I can go a 5+ hours before it happens just very random.Tried changing the DP cable from the one that came with the monitor and reinstalling GPU drivers but that didn't help. At this point I'm positive the problem lies within the monitor because it functioned fine for about 8 days before the random black screens started. The "Quick Start" option in the monitor OSD in my unit also completely disappeared as an option.

Amazon will be sending me a replacement this week. This kind of sucks since other than the random black screens the monitor was perfect too me no dead/stuck pixels, pieces of dust, BLB, and uniformity was great.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> My pic posted prior like that was a monitor that was also losing signal. Also note that was the only one out of the 8 that had this problem.
> I had one more that would go randomly black screen when gaming.
> Not to get you guys nervous but i don't think this has anything to do with drivers it sounds more like faulty gsync module but that is just a a guess.


I'm going to have to agree with you here. Interestingly enough this and Niteblooded's issue prompted me to test my HDMI port...and it's dead. I don't think that's a coincidence.

Given how severely that gimps resale value, mine's headed back. Shame, Shame.


----------



## Rubberduck123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> That is complete bs if that is true. No honesty in this world, all greed seems like. How much do they charge for this crap service anyway?


£12 for the service. I will be going mad at them now. I turned it on went close up on a black screen as you do after confirming no dead pixels and i instantly saw them. Yes they are tiny but that is not the point... I've had this one for 8 days now too, so my returns time is now low.. I'm tempted to keep it as i don't really notice them when gaming. A lot are on far sides... Others you only see from certain angles and have to be looking for them specifically to notice... I love the monitor but don't want to enter a lottery... I really need a new monitor right now so it;s super annoying.

Place I bought from is ARIA after a recommendation by a friend.


----------



## Iceman2733

Heads up to anyone looking amazon is now showing this monitor in stock with a 1-2 processing time. Ordered mine will keep everyone posted on its condition when I receive it Wed.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubberduck123*
> 
> £12 for the service. I will be going mad at them now. I turned it on went close up on a black screen as you do after confirming no dead pixels and i instantly saw them. Yes they are tiny but that is not the point... I've had this one for 8 days now too, so my returns time is now low.. I'm tempted to keep it as i don't really notice them when gaming. A lot are on far sides... Others you only see from certain angles and have to be looking for them specifically to notice... I love the monitor but don't want to enter a lottery... I really need a new monitor right now so it;s super annoying.
> 
> Place I bought from is ARIA after a recommendation by a friend.


Reading the service offering on their website, they don't have any wiggle room here, and have clearly failed to provide what you paid for, so hopefully they won't give you any grief and will be very apologetic. Pixels ARE small, remind them of this LOL!


----------



## Niteblooded

Thanks to the responses here it prompted me to do some more tests, which failed, and then ask my friend to borrow his PC and a DP cable (i.e. I brought my monitor to his place). The first Macbook we tried it on failed. Then on a whim he decided to get a 2nd Macbook (lightnight port to DP). The second one worked! So I asked if I could hook it up to his Win10 PC using my cable and it worked right away.

Brought it back home and sure enough nothing on POST screen so I figured it must be my graphics card. And then it all of a sudden worked when Windows loaded. I'm stumped but whatever it is working and that is all that matters. Now I just gotta cross my fingers and pray it keeps working.

Outside of the initial 2-3 day setup of it not working it looks great. No bad pixels. There is a little silverish blacklight bleed in the corners but not bad at all. Gotta do the dark room, dark screen test to see it. No screen tearing so far and my previous monitor screen teared non-stop in SC2 so loving that. If I didn't have a headache of a long time getting it setup I would say this is a damn awesome buy. But even though I can't be sure it was totally the monitor's fault I still remain skeptical and feel like I should knock on wood right now. But thanks again for the replies!


----------



## jwl24

Has anyone came across worthwhile settings for this monitor yet?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteblooded*
> 
> Thanks to the responses here it prompted me to do some more tests, which failed, and then ask my friend to borrow his PC and a DP cable (i.e. I brought my monitor to his place). The first Macbook we tried it on failed. Then on a whim he decided to get a 2nd Macbook (lightnight port to DP). The second one worked! So I asked if I could hook it up to his Win10 PC using my cable and it worked right away.
> 
> Brought it back home and sure enough nothing on POST screen so I figured it must be my graphics card. And then it all of a sudden worked when Windows loaded. I'm stumped but whatever it is working and that is all that matters. Now I just gotta cross my fingers and pray it keeps working.
> 
> Outside of the initial 2-3 day setup of it not working it looks great. No bad pixels. There is a little silverish blacklight bleed in the corners but not bad at all. Gotta do the dark room, dark screen test to see it. No screen tearing so far and my previous monitor screen teared non-stop in SC2 so loving that. If I didn't have a headache of a long time getting it setup I would say this is a damn awesome buy. But even though I can't be sure it was totally the monitor's fault I still remain skeptical and feel like I should knock on wood right now. But thanks again for the replies!


You faced a software issue. Only way to do is to delete any monitor calibration profiles you may have had in Windows and go to safe mode to reinstall nVidia drivers.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteblooded*
> 
> Thanks to the responses here it prompted me to do some more tests, which failed, and then ask my friend to borrow his PC and a DP cable (i.e. I brought my monitor to his place). The first Macbook we tried it on failed. Then on a whim he decided to get a 2nd Macbook (lightnight port to DP). The second one worked! So I asked if I could hook it up to his Win10 PC using my cable and it worked right away.
> 
> Brought it back home and sure enough nothing on POST screen so I figured it must be my graphics card. And then it all of a sudden worked when Windows loaded. I'm stumped but whatever it is working and that is all that matters. Now I just gotta cross my fingers and pray it keeps working.
> 
> Outside of the initial 2-3 day setup of it not working it looks great. No bad pixels. There is a little silverish blacklight bleed in the corners but not bad at all. Gotta do the dark room, dark screen test to see it. No screen tearing so far and my previous monitor screen teared non-stop in SC2 so loving that. If I didn't have a headache of a long time getting it setup I would say this is a damn awesome buy. But even though I can't be sure it was totally the monitor's fault I still remain skeptical and feel like I should knock on wood right now. But thanks again for the replies!


Do you have UEFI BIOS enabled on your motherboard? What about your GPU, is it also UEFI? These settings can cause some headaches if not configured properly.


----------



## Rithik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwl24*
> 
> Has anyone came across worthwhile settings for this monitor yet?


I grabbed some settings from a review on Amazon. Although everyone has their preference this one looks pretty good to me personally:

40-60 Brightness (Depending on preference) (I personally went with 40)
50 Contrast
120 Saturation

2.2 Gamma
Colour Temp --> User
90 Red Gain
90 Green Gain
100 Blue Gain

Course if I had a calibration tool I'd go with that but these settings seems to work quite well for me.


----------



## equlizer34

The only change that i kept was lower brightness to 40. I am not using any color profiles.


----------



## Niteblooded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> You faced a software issue. Only way to do is to delete any monitor calibration profiles you may have had in Windows and go to safe mode to reinstall nVidia drivers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Do you have UEFI BIOS enabled on your motherboard? What about your GPU, is it also UEFI? These settings can cause some headaches if not configured properly.


Puzzling it happened on my friend's 1st macbook as well. My motherboard BIOS is UEFI. Video card is Asus GTX 970 STRIX. Supposedly Asus broke some manufacturing standards so many people have had issues with their display port, not just with Acer monitors but other brands as well.

- Asus forums
- Nvidia forums
- Nvidia forums with Nvidia response - black screen issue, not display port not working at all

Still odd it did not work on my friend's first macbook but then worked on his 2nd macbook and his win10 PC. That being said, if it was something as stupid as his macbook overwriting some setting in the monitor or whatever I really don't mind. It works.


----------



## Sptz

I'm extremely interested in moving from a Benq Xl2411Z to this. Did anyone make a similar move and could tell me how it went? I play competitive CSGO mostly.

Thanks!


----------



## clarifiante

did anyone here install the drivers that come with this monitor? just curious. mine work fine and can OC to 165hz np tho i do have certain issues with certain games as i have a 1080p 60hz secondary monitor. will installing the drivers help or improve?


----------



## mikesgt

I was actually wondering about firmware as well, will Acer release updated firmware for this monitor? Did they for the original XB?


----------



## C3321J6

They released a bunch of different rev XB270HU last being the 165hz models. The 165hz model is the same as every other 270 its just an updated firmwarethat makes then capable of 165hz.
You wont be able to update firmware its done in factory what you have is what you are stuck with.


----------



## seven7thirty30

Purchased a new XB271HU through a seller (RackGo) on Amazon for $750 on 18 Jan. Got it today. No dead pixels and dismal light bleed. Really happy with it coming from a Dell U2310 on a EVGA GTX980 Ti Classified. I immediately loosened the rear screw on the panel (after reading about how it's over tightened and affects light bleed) before I turned it on. The ONLY issue was the plastic outer cover of the stand neck was cracked at the base. Doesn't affect the structure or stability, but it's killing my OCD. I contacted Acer and they say they'll send me a new one.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven7thirty30*
> 
> Purchased a new XB271HU through a seller (RackGo) on Amazon for $750 on 18 Jan. Got it today. No dead pixels and dismal light bleed. Really happy with it coming from a Dell U2310 on a EVGA GTX980 Ti Classified. I immediately loosened the rear screw on the panel (after reading about how it's over tightened and affects light bleed) before I turned it on. The ONLY issue was the plastic outer cover of the stand neck was cracked at the base. Doesn't affect the structure or stability, but it's killing my OCD. I contacted Acer and they say they'll send me a new one.


I would have done the same thing.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> did anyone here install the drivers that come with this monitor? just curious. mine work fine and can OC to 165hz np tho i do have certain issues with certain games as i have a 1080p 60hz secondary monitor. will installing the drivers help or improve?


The drivers only contain the identification and a default ICC profile. They are not required for any functionality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sptz*
> 
> I'm extremely interested in moving from a Benq Xl2411Z to this. Did anyone make a similar move and could tell me how it went? I play competitive CSGO mostly.


I had a BenQ XL2420G, few ASUS PG279Q, few Acers and now a Dell S2716DG and while the "IPS" (AHVA) models are great general use monitors they have their bad sides as well. For the FPS genre I found that the motion blur was high on the Acer/ASUS without ULMB. On the Dell ULMB is nice, but not really required. BenQ in comparison was just really bad, even with the firmware tweaks and in either of the modes (it has a "Classic" mode and G-SYNC). It is older technology, however.

I've settled for the Dell, since it's TN and I have a calibration device. I just couldn't stand the BLB on AHVA and the excessive glow. Without good colour profiles and ReShade to correct for insane gamma I wouldn't really keep it. Some people don't like the gamma and colour shifts, but since I've been always on fast TNs I got used to it, I guess. So it's a hard choice and a matter of preference. You have to weight all the good and bad sides. There is no perfect monitor, until we get OLED to take off


----------



## HometownHero

I'm running into a really weird issue with my panel. When I have a window up on that monitor, it leaves a burned in image on the screen when I close the program/window. My whites look noticeably less bright too. This seems like a panel issue? I havent had this problem before today. Pictures below.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> I'm running into a really weird issue with my panel. When I have a window up on that monitor, it leaves a burned in image on the screen when I close the program/window. My whites look noticeably less bright too. This seems like a panel issue? I havent had this problem before today. Pictures below.


That's not normal, you should RMA most likely.


----------



## Rithik

Looks like Amazon has started to notice the amount of returns you guys are doing:

Item Under Review

While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here. (Thanks for the tip!)

We're working to fix the problem as quickly as possible.


----------



## xentrox

Funny that it's under review, and the rep said I won't get my replacement til late Feb early March, and yet I just got a text saying they have shipped my 3rd replacement and it will be here Thursday.

I want to believe my 3rd replacement will be decent, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Funny that it's under review, and the rep said I won't get my replacement til late Feb early March, and yet I just got a text saying they have shipped my 3rd replacement and it will be here Thursday.
> 
> I want to believe my 3rd replacement will be decent, but I'm not holding my breath.


That's what happened to me, expected ship date late January and all of a sudden my monitor shipped. Same POS I posted about with photos of box being previously opened. Hopefully you'll get a good one. If you do get an October build, that's not good in my opinion, and be extra cautious.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> That's what happened to me, expected ship date late January and all of a sudden my monitor shipped. Same POS I posted about with photos of box being previously opened. Hopefully you'll get a good one. If you do get an October build, that's not good in my opinion, and be extra cautious.


Yikes... that doesn't sound very promising. Both previous units I got were Oct builds, but neither of them were open box, both came in sealed with the official Acer tape. Can't believe Amazon would send repackaged items like that.

This has been one shady buying experience.


----------



## insoc

So far loving my display but I've found nearly impossible to get 144hz or even 120hz when playing at 1440p with medium/high settings and no AA. Even at 1080p with medium settings getting 144hz is a no go. My games: Just Cause 3 and Modern Warfare. Need to do more testing. I thought my 2 GTX980Ti on SLI could deliver the task. Anyway, playing with GSYNC + 85-95hz it's wonderful.

Sometimes I think you actually don't need 60hz + monitors but only a "regular" 60hz GSYNC monitor letting GSYNC do all the magic.

With similar GPUs like mine, in which games and setting have you actually got 144hz gaming?


----------



## Mack42

Some companies send you returns from others, hoping you won't mind. I would never accept a previously opened box.

If your monitor ships "early", you know what to expect...


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Yikes... that doesn't sound very promising. Both previous units I got were Oct builds, but neither of them were open box, both came in sealed with the official Acer tape. Can't believe Amazon would send repackaged items like that.
> 
> This has been one shady buying experience.


I place much of the blame on Acer, not Amazon. Granted, a torn box should've raised an eyebrow at Amazon. Amazon just gets the retail boxes and packs them up to ship. It is Acer being shady and re-packaging a returned monitor and sending it back to Amazon to sell. Total BS.


----------



## jlp0209

Just ordered my 7th XB1, this time from Frys, delivers Thursday. Right after I got the confirmation email the item availability on the website changed to "expected stock Feb 8" so not sure that's a good sign. I will flip if I get another one with dead pixels, and / or a unit that shows signs of being used. I'll try to stay positive! My 7th XB1 will be the one, I know it.


----------



## exzacklyright

Haven't really kept up with this thread.. but does anyone else have power button issues? Like sometimes it can take up to roughly 3 presses to power ON/OFF?

I have the power savings off.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Haven't really kept up with this thread.. but does anyone else have power button issues? Like sometimes it can take up to roughly 3 presses to power ON/OFF?
> 
> I have the power savings off.


Yes. I noticed this as well.. Sometimes it takes 2-3 presses to turn it on, most of the time just one. Same thing happens when turning it off.

HOWEVER, the first unit I had, was a lot worse. Which is yet another concern to be added to the list of quality issues this monitor seems to have. It would take 4 sometimes 5 presses until I get it to turn on. Very freaking strange.

My 3rd unit comes on Thursday and you have no idea how excited I am to find out what issues it is going to bring to the table.

So far these are some of the possible symptoms I've gathered from reading about this monitor:


Backlight Bleed
Dead/Stuck pixels
Bad uniformity
GSYNC issues (weird interlacing)
Burn-In/Trailing
Dead DP/HDMI Ports
Power On/Off button not being responsive
Wake up from sleep and Hz number/Gsync/Interlacing issues
Random black outs (Monitor goes off randomly)

It's quite a list..


----------



## Stigmatta

Happens to me too but it doesnt bother me


----------



## Squizgarr

So I am having G-Sync issues with my XB271HU. I've had it for over a month now and recently I noticed that no matter what I did I couldn't make the OSD say that the monitor was in "G-Sync mode". Every time I check, the OSD says that the monitor is operating in normal mode. I have G-sync enabled in the Nvidia control panel for both full screen and windowed mode, I've tried rebooting my computer and the monitor multiple times. I've also tried disconnecting the DP cable while on the desktop and while shutting off the computer and rebooting. If I turn on the G-sync indicator from the Nvidia control panel it does say that G-sync is on when I play Diablo 3.

I just downloaded the Nvidia G-sync pendulum demo and when I load up the demo I cannot select the G-sync box, only the V-sync on or off boxes. This right here seems to prove to me that the g-sync is in fact not working at all.

Before this started happening, I was having the issue where when my computer would fall asleep and then I would wake it up, G-sync mode would turn to normal mode in the monitors OSD but a quick reboot would turn it back on. To fix this, I just changed it so my computer monitors would not sleep and I thought this fixed the problem.

Is anybody else experiencing anything like this? Or is my G-sync module dead?

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I have the monitor overclocked to 150hz but I have tried turning it down to 144hz and that did not seem to effect anything. Also, I am running a dual screen set-up with a smaller 23' 1080p monitor.


----------



## Artkil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Haven't really kept up with this thread.. but does anyone else have power button issues? Like sometimes it can take up to roughly 3 presses to power ON/OFF?
> 
> I have the power savings off.


Yup very it feels strange.. I think It got better after turning off "deep sleep" and also turn on "Quick Start"


----------



## enkur

yeah it seems to be a common issue. Not sure whats the deal here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Haven't really kept up with this thread.. but does anyone else have power button issues? Like sometimes it can take up to roughly 3 presses to power ON/OFF?
> 
> I have the power savings off.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squizgarr*
> 
> So I am having G-Sync issues with my XB271HU. I've had it for over a month now and recently I noticed that no matter what I did I couldn't make the OSD say that the monitor was in "G-Sync mode". Every time I check, the OSD says that the monitor is operating in normal mode. I have G-sync enabled in the Nvidia control panel for both full screen and windowed mode, I've tried rebooting my computer and the monitor multiple times. I've also tried disconnecting the DP cable while on the desktop and while shutting off the computer and rebooting. If I turn on the G-sync indicator from the Nvidia control panel it does say that G-sync is on when I play Diablo 3.
> 
> I just downloaded the Nvidia G-sync pendulum demo and when I load up the demo I cannot select the G-sync box, only the V-sync on or off boxes. This right here seems to prove to me that the g-sync is in fact not working at all.
> 
> Before this started happening, I was having the issue where when my computer would fall asleep and then I would wake it up, G-sync mode would turn to normal mode in the monitors OSD but a quick reboot would turn it back on. To fix this, I just changed it so my computer monitors would not sleep and I thought this fixed the problem.
> 
> Is anybody else experiencing anything like this? Or is my G-sync module dead?
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that I have the monitor overclocked to 150hz but I have tried turning it down to 144hz and that did not seem to effect anything. Also, I am running a dual screen set-up with a smaller 23' 1080p monitor.


There was another person who posted the exact same issue several weeks ago... Can't recall what they did to fix it, but I think they did figure it out. Hate to say it, you may want to read through the last few weeks worth of posts to see what they said/did.


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> There was another person who posted the exact same issue several weeks ago... Can't recall what they did to fix it, but I think they did figure it out. Hate to say it, you may want to read through the last few weeks worth of posts to see what they said/did.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/3050#post_24789206

this?


----------



## Squizgarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/3050#post_24789206
> 
> this?


The problem they are describing in that thread is what I was experiencing a while ago and I mentioned it in my post. Like I said, I disabled sleep on my computer and thought I had fixed the problem but now I can't even get G-sync to show up in the OSD even after messing around with all the settings and rebooting.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squizgarr*
> 
> The problem they are describing in that thread is what I was experiencing a while ago and I mentioned it in my post. Like I said, I disabled sleep on my computer and thought I had fixed the problem but now I can't even get G-sync to show up in the OSD even after messing around with all the settings and rebooting.


The Nvidia drivers are kind of stupid sometimes. On my ROG Swift (TN not IPS), I had to uninstall the driver and install one without GeForce Experience for a while, because it would no longer let me toggle the G-Sync setting. I know it's not the same problem you're having, but I wouldn't be surprised if an uninstall, clean, and reinstall fixes the problem for you.


----------



## Squizgarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> The Nvidia drivers are kind of stupid sometimes. On my ROG Swift (TN not IPS), I had to uninstall the driver and install one without GeForce Experience for a while, because it would no longer let me toggle the G-Sync setting. I know it's not the same problem you're having, but I wouldn't be surprised if an uninstall, clean, and reinstall fixes the problem for you.


I'll try that tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squizgarr*
> 
> So I am having G-Sync issues with my XB271HU. I've had it for over a month now and recently I noticed that no matter what I did I couldn't make the OSD say that the monitor was in "G-Sync mode". Every time I check, the OSD says that the monitor is operating in normal mode. I have G-sync enabled in the Nvidia control panel for both full screen and windowed mode, I've tried rebooting my computer and the monitor multiple times. I've also tried disconnecting the DP cable while on the desktop and while shutting off the computer and rebooting. If I turn on the G-sync indicator from the Nvidia control panel it does say that G-sync is on when I play Diablo 3.
> 
> I just downloaded the Nvidia G-sync pendulum demo and when I load up the demo I cannot select the G-sync box, only the V-sync on or off boxes. This right here seems to prove to me that the g-sync is in fact not working at all.
> 
> Before this started happening, I was having the issue where when my computer would fall asleep and then I would wake it up, G-sync mode would turn to normal mode in the monitors OSD but a quick reboot would turn it back on. To fix this, I just changed it so my computer monitors would not sleep and I thought this fixed the problem.
> 
> Is anybody else experiencing anything like this? Or is my G-sync module dead?
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that I have the monitor overclocked to 150hz but I have tried turning it down to 144hz and that did not seem to effect anything. Also, I am running a dual screen set-up with a smaller 23' 1080p monitor.


Try running it only in fullscreen mode and see if it turns on. Fullscreen and windowed mode is buggy.


----------



## Squizgarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Try running it only in fullscreen mode and see if it turns on. Fullscreen and windowed mode is buggy.


God damnit, that fixed it. I switched it to Fullscreen mode and then rebooted and now it's showing G-Sync mode.


----------



## Rithik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squizgarr*
> 
> God damnit, that fixed it. I switched it to Fullscreen mode and then rebooted and now it's showing G-Sync mode.


While I didn't have all the issues you had, there was one that was driving me nuts. I upgraded my entire system and had previously selected GSYNC to run in Fullscreen and Windowed. While looking at various applications I was experiencing extreme mouse lag for a few seconds, like it'd warp from one side of the screen to the other. Took me days to figure it out, almost re-installed my entire OS before I found an almost hidden google post saying to switch to full screen only.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> The Nvidia drivers are kind of stupid sometimes. On my ROG Swift (TN not IPS), I had to uninstall the driver and install one without GeForce Experience for a while, because it would no longer let me toggle the G-Sync setting. I know it's not the same problem you're having, but I wouldn't be surprised if an uninstall, clean, and reinstall fixes the problem for you.


I am not sure how the driver would prevent the Gsync option from showing up in the monitor's OSD though....


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Try running it only in fullscreen mode and see if it turns on. Fullscreen and windowed mode is buggy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squizgarr*
> 
> God damnit, that fixed it. I switched it to Fullscreen mode and then rebooted and now it's showing G-Sync mode.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I am not sure how the driver would prevent the Gsync option from showing up in the monitor's OSD though....


It definitely sounds like the driver was at fault... I think the reason it wouldn't show up on the monitor's OSD is that the option only appears if it is connected to a graphics card with G-Sync working properly. The driver was probably not correctly telling the monitor that it had G-Sync enabled.

Funny how everyone knocks AMD for bad drivers, but Nvidia's are sometimes just as bad. In this case, it seems that the G-Sync portion of their drivers is still a work in progress. I guess that's the price we pay for cutting-edge technology... it's only been available for about 1.5 years.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> It definitely sounds like the driver was at fault... I think the reason it wouldn't show up on the monitor's OSD is that the option only appears if it is connected to a graphics card with G-Sync working properly. The driver was probably not correctly telling the monitor that it had G-Sync enabled.
> 
> Funny how everyone knocks AMD for bad drivers, but Nvidia's are sometimes just as bad. In this case, it seems that the G-Sync portion of their drivers is still a work in progress. I guess that's the price we pay for cutting-edge technology... it's only been available for about 1.5 years.


No offense, but in my experience Nvidia drivers are rock solid. I have been using Nvidia cards for 15 years, and rarely have I had any issues. Specific to this problem where Gsync is not showing up in the OSD, he is one of two people that has reported this on this forum out of all the owners of this monitor.. so it seems to be a fluke thing. He should try:

1. Full uninstall/reinstall of current drivers
2. Full uninstall of current drivers, and install of previous driver version
3. If all else fails, format and clean install of Windows.

If none of those work, I have to think something is up with the actual card or the mobo, both of which should be updated with the latest BIOS.


----------



## PCM2

Usually the easiest way to fix G-SYNC not appearing in the OSD is to simply use a different DP output on the GPU.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> No offense, but in my experience Nvidia drivers are rock solid. I have been using Nvidia cards for 15 years, and rarely have I had any issues. Specific to this problem where Gsync is not showing up in the OSD, he is one of two people that has reported this on this forum out of all the owners of this monitor.. so it seems to be a fluke thing. He should try:
> 
> 1. Full uninstall/reinstall of current drivers
> 2. Full uninstall of current drivers, and install of previous driver version
> 3. If all else fails, format and clean install of Windows.
> 
> If none of those work, I have to think something is up with the actual card or the mobo, both of which should be updated with the latest BIOS.


If you read the stuff I quoted, he solved his issue by setting the driver's G-Sync mode from windowed to fullscreen. As I mentioned in previous posts, I personally have had weird driver issues with G-Sync in the past, too. Also, if you read up on G-Sync over the last year and a half, a lot of people on forums complained about things like it didn't work well with SLI, not working well with multiple displays, etc. I am not complaining about Nvidia's drivers in general, just that specifically their G-Sync drivers have a history of being a bit flaky. I think eventually Nvidia will make the G-Sync drivers as solid as the rest of their display drivers.


----------



## xentrox

New replacement arrived, box sealed on one side, other side had ripped during shipping. It's a Nov '15 model. As opposed to the last 2 which were Oct models.

Backlight bleed is present but not as pronounced as the previous 2 units. Will have to do further testing when it gets dark.

One dead pixel this time... Previous units had stuck pixels, this is my first unit with an actual dead pixel. That's the one thing that's really ticking me off. And this one is a lot closer to the center.

Interestingly, there's no longer 144Hz option in refresh rate in the OSD. The OSD design is also a tad bit different than the last 2 models. This one is bound to all keys, the previous I had a < and > buttons to go through the various options. OSD OC menu shows refresh rates of 150 and goes up to 165. Found that rather interesting.

Also, branding "IPS In-plane switching" on the bottom right is gone, and now there are two stickers "GSYNC" and "Energy star".

Uniformity seems decent from my initial testing.

I've gone ahead and packed the 2nd unit and will be dropping it off at the UPS store. In the meantime I'm giving this unit a week or two before ultimately deciding its faith. Will post pictures of this new unit later this evening.


----------



## philthy84

My 2nd Amazon order just arrived it's a November unit again, box still sealed with one layer of the factory Acer security tape on both top sides and bottom. There is one issue the shipping box was not damaged but the actual box for the monitor had a big hole on the bottom. I made sure to take plenty of pictures and made a video recording just to be safe incase of any issues. This will be monitor #3 for me, 1st was my Newegg order which was a returned monitor (October build date) with dead pixels and horrendous BLB and my 1st Amazon order (November build date) I thought was perfect to my eyes as far as the monitor's picture quality and it worked fine for about 1 week before it started randomly black screening on me while gaming, browsing, or just idle on the desktop. Only thing that would fix the issue was turning off the main power switch on the back of the monitor and just leaving it off for about 1-2min and it would work again. Needless to say it was annoying and very frustrating trying to game with this issue. Another strange thing that happened with this monitor was that the "Quick Start" option within the monitor's OSD completely disappeared for me on this unit not sure how this happened but I've tried everything I could think of to fix and nothing.

Going to setup the monitor that just arrived shortly and will report back with my findings.


----------



## cobz

Just got mine yesterday. I ordered from b&h where I get all my video stuff, I looked and they had it in stock so I jumped on it. Acer monitor box came inside the box its sitting on in pic.







The monitor is perfect, no dead pixels or backlight bleeding.. Acer box was sealed , as well as everything else inside the box.. Brand new, never opened. I Just looked at the back of the monitor and it is an October build. I always worry when I order monitors, I am super happy that there is nothing wrong with it...


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Interestingly, there's no longer 144Hz option in refresh rate in the OSD. The OSD design is also a tad bit different than the last 2 models. This one is bound to all keys, the previous I had a < and > buttons to go through the various options. OSD OC menu shows refresh rates of 150 and goes up to 165. Found that rather interesting.


Sounds like it has a slightly revised firmware... could you check something for me? When you enable ULMB mode, does it automatically turn off pixel overdrive and prevent you from changing the OD setting? Also, when ULMB is turned on, do you get any bad ghosting on the testufo website? It seems like the backlight strobe isn't tuned very well, so you can see frame transitions from about halfway down the screen to the bottom.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Sounds like it has a slightly revised firmware... could you check something for me? When you enable ULMB mode, does it automatically turn off pixel overdrive and prevent you from changing the OD setting? Also, when ULMB is turned on, do you get any bad ghosting on the testufo website? It seems like the backlight strobe isn't tuned very well, so you can see frame transitions from about halfway down the screen to the bottom.


Give me about a couple of hours and I'll run that test for you. Having to jump on a conference call for work so I am not able to do it this moment.

I did want to go ahead and share this picture, I'm not quite sure if it's a dead pixel anymore, I think it's a dust spec.. I used a magnifying glass and took this picture:



Yes, I'm that OCD.


----------



## philthy84

To the other posters who recently received their monitor does the "Quick Start" option show up in your monitor OSD? The one I received today also does not have it as an option which is strange to me because I clearly remember seeing this option on the 2 previous units I had upon start-up. So far so good though the one I received today has no dead/stuck pixels or any type of debris on the inside of the monitor. Won't be able to accurately determine how the BLB or IPS glow is till later tonight once I can get my room completely dark but from the short test I did with just closing the blinds it seems minimal. Going to get some gaming done now and see if this one will randomly go black screen.


----------



## Lotty

Xb271hu got Factory Menue too?


----------



## Rithik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> To the other posters who recently received their monitor does the "Quick Start" option show up in your monitor OSD? The one I received today also does not have it as an option which is strange to me because I clearly remember seeing this option on the 2 previous units I had upon start-up. So far so good though the one I received today has no dead/stuck pixels or any type of debris on the inside of the monitor. Won't be able to accurately determine how the BLB or IPS glow is till later tonight once I can get my room completely dark but from the short test I did with just closing the blinds it seems minimal. Going to get some gaming done now and see if this one will randomly go black screen.


I could be wrong but I thought I read that the October models have the quick start option in OCD while the November models do not. Also the October model has IPS In-Plane Switching on the bottom left of the monitor while November has two GSYNC stickers.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rithik*
> 
> I could be wrong but I thought I read that the October models have the quick start option in OCD while the November models do not. Also the October model has IPS In-Plane Switching on the bottom right of the monitor while November has two GSYNC stickers.


Mine is October build and the IPS in-plane switching is on the bottom left of the panel not the right. Just fyi..


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rithik*
> 
> I could be wrong but I thought I read that the October models have the quick start option in OCD while the November models do not. Also the October model has IPS In-Plane Switching on the bottom right of the monitor while November has two GSYNC stickers.


Hmm very strange! I remember my first Nov. model had the Quick Start option but then it completely disappeared as a choice in the OSD sometime during my first week of ownership and that's when the random black screen started. The 2nd Nov. build I receive today did not have it at all so if its normal now then I won't worry about it. I just want to make sure it's not a setting in my PC or GPU that could be causing the issue of Quick Start not showing.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rithik*
> 
> I could be wrong but I thought I read that the October models have the quick start option in OCD while the November models do not. Also the October model has IPS In-Plane Switching on the bottom left of the monitor while November has two GSYNC stickers.


interesting, why would they take it out? Mine is October as well, has IPS in lower left. Have not tried quick start.


----------



## Iceman2733

Welp finally got mine this evening and it has one dead pixel lower left about mid screen. Amazon inventory is under review they offered a refund but scared I won't find another for awhile or get one worse off....

People asking about quick start mine doesn't have it but it does have an option to disable/enable deep sleep I wonder if that is similar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Welp finally got mine this evening and it has one dead pixel lower left about mid screen. Amazon inventory is under review they offered a refund but scared I won't find another for awhile or get one worse off....
> 
> People asking about quick start mine doesn't have it but it does have an option to disable/enable deep sleep I wonder if that is similar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply, I believe they are completely different Quick Start and Deep Sleep. Is you build date November 2015 as well? Thanks!


----------



## xentrox

Can confirm there is no Quick Start or 144Hz option on my panel. Can anyone confirm the disappearance of 144hz from the OSD OC options?


----------



## Pereb

How are you guys finding the uniformity on this monitor so far?
I'm currently using an XB270HU that is quite decent (backlight bleed is not quite perfect but good enough to not bother me, no dead pixels, no dust trapped) but the uniformity is mediocre and it bothers me sometimes... but I'm honestly not sure whether to return it and keep waiting until 271 is available.

http://i.imgur.com/uZOWkms.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/yHAeG9Q.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/xrx6ljb.jpg

Pics taken at 28 brightness.
Would love to hear some of your opinions.


----------



## jlp0209

Received my 7th XB1 today this time from Frys. It's another October build. But, this one is FINALLY a keeper. No dead or stuck pixels or dust. Minimal BLB in corners and uniformity is acceptable to me. Using Zerocool's settings from earlier in this thread, brightness at (EDIT) 30. In my display settings the refresh rate only goes to 144hz, no option for 165. Doesn't matter to me, I leave it at 120hz, but it is a bit strange. I'll research later, probably an option in the monitor menu I'm missing. I'm just SO happy to finally get a screen without dead or stuck pixels. I prefer a warmer white, I may cool it down after a bit. The photo of the white uniformity looks worse than how it actually is. It doesn't bother me at all. I am using my display port cable, I haven't checked to see if the HDMI port works or not, and I'm kind of scared to try it when everything else is great so far. I'll head to Frys sometime soon and purchase a warranty just in case. What a relief.


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Received my 7th XB1 today this time from Frys. It's another October build. But, this one is FINALLY a keeper. No dead or stuck pixels or dust. Minimal BLB in corners and uniformity is acceptable to me. Using Zerocool's settings from earlier in this thread, brightness at 40. In my display settings the refresh rate only goes to 144hz, no option for 165. Doesn't matter to me, I leave it at 120hz, but it is a bit strange. I'll research later, probably an option in the monitor menu I'm missing. I'm just SO happy to finally get a screen without dead or stuck pixels. I prefer a warmer white, I may cool it down after a bit. The photo of the white uniformity looks worse than how it actually is. It doesn't bother me at all. I am using my display port cable, I haven't checked to see if the HDMI port works or not, and I'm kind of scared to try it when everything else is great so far. I'll head to Frys sometime soon and purchase a warranty just in case. What a relief.


Did you turn on Over Clock in the OSD? It's set to off by default but turn it on and it will allow you to choose 150,155,160, and 165Hz options afterwards Apply and Reboot and the option should show up in Nvidia control panel and the Info. tab in the display OSD.


----------



## jlp0209

That did it, thank you. Also I'm running with brightness at 30, not 40, edited my original post. Played some F1 2015 and am loving this monitor.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> How are you guys finding the uniformity on this monitor so far?
> I'm currently using an XB270HU that is quite decent (backlight bleed is not quite perfect but good enough to not bother me, no dead pixels, no dust trapped) but the uniformity is mediocre and it bothers me sometimes... but I'm honestly not sure whether to return it and keep waiting until 271 is available.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/uZOWkms.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/yHAeG9Q.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/xrx6ljb.jpg
> 
> Pics taken at 28 brightness.
> Would love to hear some of your opinions.


Your uniformity is not _that_ bad, it wouldn't bother me. You run the risk of getting a worse panel with the XB1 it is still a lottery. The one I just posted about w/ photos is my 7th XB1. It isn't 100% perfect in terms of uniformity either but it doesn't bother me at all. Keep your almost perfect screen and don't look back is my opinion. Only you can decide whether or not you can live with it. What I find to be acceptable may not be acceptable by others' standards.


----------



## jlp0209

Better photo of white uniformity on my XB1 taken with my cheap Nikon camera compared to cell phone video screen capture.


----------



## Pereb

Thanks for the feedback. From that photo yours looks noticeably better than mine, but what you actually see may be different. I've also definitely seen much, much worse than what I have right now.
Thankfully the uniformity issues mainly show when displaying solid colors on large areas, so it's not that bad in most situations. Don't exactly need a professional quality panel for web browsing, although I would prolly notice it sometimes when running some retro emulators (SNES, GBA) or watching anime.

I never expected a perfect screen to begin with though, so I'm leaning towards keeping this one. It's good enough to make me hesitate whether to return it, unlike my previous 3 screens (1 XB270HU and 2 PG279Q), and I don't want to return a ton of monitors anyway. I keep having second thoughts, but they'll probably go away soon enough.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. From that photo yours looks noticeably better than mine, but what you actually see may be different. I've also definitely seen much, much worse than what I have right now.
> Thankfully the uniformity issues mainly show when displaying solid colors on large areas, so it's not that bad in most situations. Don't exactly need a professional quality panel for web browsing, although I would prolly notice it sometimes when running some retro emulators (SNES, GBA) or watching anime.
> 
> I never expected a perfect screen to begin with though, so I'm leaning towards keeping this one. It's good enough to make me hesitate whether to return it, unlike my previous 3 screens (1 XB270HU and 2 PG279Q), and I don't want to return a ton of monitors anyway. I keep having second thoughts, but they'll probably go away soon enough.


Yeah, the two PG279Q's I tried had awful uniformity. How much longer do you have to return the XB270HU? If the XB1 gets re-stocked soon you could always order one and compare them side by side.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Yeah, the two PG279Q's I tried had awful uniformity. How much longer do you have to return the XB270HU? If the XB1 gets re-stocked soon you could always order one and compare them side by side.


About a week and a half. It hasn't been available at all in my country though.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> About a week and a half. It hasn't been available at all in my country though.


Oh okay. Well, you could always just return the XB270HU and wait it out until the XB271HU gets re-stocked, if it's going to really bother you? I don't have an easy answer for you haha. Consider too that you would be signing up for the panel lottery again, which isn't fun. If you end up getting multiple bad 271HU's you'll kick yourself for returning the 270HU.


----------



## Mercureal

Been keeping up with the thread since November, almost got salty that I bought mine from Vega for MSRP but then realized that people are still having a lottery, so I'm not as mad.

As for the guy a couple pages back asking about what stickers came on the monitor, mine doesn't have any stickers, just the "IPS" logo on the bottom left. No G-SYNC sticker and it's an Oct. model


----------



## Lotty

OH GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD









Nov. Model

test it atm. No BLB No Orange or Yellowish white is White and Black deep Black all perfect 100% but fcking Dead Pixel ARGHZHHH FCK


----------



## Benny89

My retailer got 5 in stock in Poland so I got email yesterday that my replacement (I returned in December) will welcome me at monday 02.02.2016.

Here goes hope that maybe maybe finally I will get good monitor.

Will report in monday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotty*
> 
> OH GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nov. Model
> 
> test it atm. No BLB No Orange or Yellowish white is White and Black deep Black all perfect 100% but fcking Dead Pixel ARGHZHHH FCK


There, there, shhhh... I know your pain. I am after 4 PGs and 3 XB1 so I know how you feel









This lottery sucks so much.


----------



## Ifandbut

Well...boo. My monitor got back to Newegg finally (took a week for shipping) and ended up getting a refund instead of a replacement. It looks like it is because Newegg is sold out.

So now I debate. Do I find another website to buy one from (is it even available anywhere else right now?) and enter the lottery again? Or do I just cut my losses and just get a TN monitor instead. I really like my 2 year old 60Hz IPS monitor vs my 4 year old 120Hz TN but from everything in this thread and other places it seems the tech is not quite there for 144Hz 1440p IPS. I wonder if TN screens have improved significantly in quality in the past 4 years to narrow the gap between TN and IPS.

Time for *RESEARCH*!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ifandbut*
> 
> Well...boo. My monitor got back to Newegg finally (took a week for shipping) and ended up getting a refund instead of a replacement. It looks like it is because Newegg is sold out.
> 
> So now I debate. Do I find another website to buy one from (is it even available anywhere else right now?) and enter the lottery again? Or do I just cut my losses and just get a TN monitor instead. I really like my 2 year old 60Hz IPS monitor vs my 4 year old 120Hz TN but from everything in this thread and other places it seems the tech is not quite there for 144Hz 1440p IPS. I wonder if TN screens have improved significantly in quality in the past 4 years to narrow the gap between TN and IPS.
> 
> Time for *RESEARCH*!


In terms of lottery- only if you arte patient enough to keep playing it.

In terms of TN vs IPS- don't ask this question here. There are really big anti-TN guys here (with good arguments), as well as those who really don't see THAT much difference in gaming (for work/photo etc. IPS blows TN by miles). And both will try to convience you that they are right







.

So your best option is....try for yourself. Get PG or new Dell TNs 144Hz 27 1440p and see if it suits you. For PURE gaming you can check TN.

But if you plan to do other kids of work on your monitor like photo/video editing etc. IPS all the way.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ifandbut*
> 
> Well...boo. My monitor got back to Newegg finally (took a week for shipping) and ended up getting a refund instead of a replacement. It looks like it is because Newegg is sold out.
> 
> So now I debate. Do I find another website to buy one from (is it even available anywhere else right now?) and enter the lottery again? Or do I just cut my losses and just get a TN monitor instead. I really like my 2 year old 60Hz IPS monitor vs my 4 year old 120Hz TN but from everything in this thread and other places it seems the tech is not quite there for 144Hz 1440p IPS. I wonder if TN screens have improved significantly in quality in the past 4 years to narrow the gap between TN and IPS.
> 
> Time for *RESEARCH*!


I ordered mine from Frys online, but they also have physical stores if you happen to live close to one. You can also wait for Viewsonic to release its gaming IPS monitor, but initial rumors say it'll cost over $1000.

I went from a 144hz AOC TN to the XB1. Now that I have a good one and have actually spent time gaming on it instead of packing them back up for return, I do notice a pretty nice difference in color pop. The IPS is also easier on my eyes, I find the text just sharper overall. It may be that my TN had a more aggressive anti-glare coating. My viewing is straight on so I don't really care about poor viewing angles of the TN.

As great as modern TN's can be, i.e., the Dell, you will still suffer from gamma shift. Some people have also reported pixel inversion. My AOC didn't have any pixel inversion. But gamma shift really bothers me. As much as I love the AOC, I can't stand it. If you're used to IPS you'll notice it, especially on a 27" TN.

So you have to figure out what type of gamer you are. If you are all about FPS and fast paced twitch shooters and play on a competitive level, TN is for you. If you appreciate better color vibrancy, uniformity, and don't really care about a minuscule amount of increased overall lag, you would stick with IPS 165 hz.

For the average Joe gamer / normal gamers (myself included) these new IPS 165hz monitors do have the best tech out there at the moment (aside from OLED). My favorite games are racing games. I notice right away a better looking sky (that doesn't change color when I sit back in my chair), clouds, bright colors of cars popping off the screen from sunlight, and overall atmosphere with the XB1 compared to my TN.

If you are willing to be patient and go through possibly multiple exchanges to get a good one (either PG279Q or XB1) it is very much worth it.


----------



## Ifandbut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> So you have to figure out what type of gamer you are. If you are all about FPS and fast paced twitch shooters and play on a competitive level, TN is for you. If you appreciate better color vibrancy, uniformity, and don't really care about a minuscule amount of increased overall lag, you would stick with IPS 165 hz.


That is true. And I am very much the type of gamer that prefers better color, image quality, and immersion over twitch competitive play.

That said, as best as I can tell the XB271HU is sold out everywhere in the USA unless you want to deal with 3rd party sellers.

I'm tempted to just get the XB270HU now. As best as I can tell the only difference is that the newer 271HU can OC to 165Hz which is not that big of a deal to me. You are hard pressed to get a game running at 1440p at 144 FPS as it is, an extra 21Hz is not going to make much of a difference I dont think.

The main reason I want a monitor _NOW_ is because I just rebuilt and upgraded my PC so I want a better monitor to go with everything.


----------



## ZombieDawgg

I'm on my third monitor now. The first one had severe backlight bleed, second had bleed, burn-in and flickering and now this one has bleed and a dead pixel.

Dear god, how is the QC on a $1000 monitor so crappy?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ifandbut*
> 
> I'm tempted to just get the XB270HU now. As best as I can tell the only difference is that the newer 271HU can OC to 165Hz which is not that big of a deal to me. You are hard pressed to get a game running at 1440p at 144 FPS as it is, an extra 21Hz is not going to make much of a difference I dont think.
> 
> The main reason I want a monitor _NOW_ is because I just rebuilt and upgraded my PC so I want a better monitor to go with everything.


The newer XB270HU's are capable of OC to 165hz just like the 271HU. I believe the builds from August 2015 onward are the ones to go for, check out the XB270 thread. I agree with trying it out and if you get a good one then score. That's what I did, but the ones I tried all had dead pixels or a hair under the screen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieDawgg*
> 
> I'm on my third monitor now. The first one had severe backlight bleed, second had bleed, burn-in and flickering and now this one has bleed and a dead pixel.
> 
> Dear god, how is the QC on a $1000 monitor so crappy?


Pffft....you aren't hardcore unless you try at least 5 monitors.







Just kidding. I've tried 7, another person has tried 8. Don't give up at 3, as frustrating as it is.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ifandbut*
> 
> That is true. And I am very much the type of gamer that prefers better color, image quality, and immersion over twitch competitive play.


Truthfully, having had both TN and IPS monitors... the latest set of 144Hz TN panels are pretty good when it comes to picture quality (at least on the PG278Q). Yes, there is the perceptible gamma shift from top to bottom, but it isn't very noticeable in games. The trade-off with IPS is no shift, but you have to put up with some IPS glow in the corners. In other words, none are perfect. The colors on both are about the same, though TN tend to have a heavier anti-glare coating. Also, the newer IPS panels tend to have slightly better blacks.

The deal-breaker for me using 144Hz TN was the pixel inversion. I didn't always notice it, but when I did, it was really distracting. It basically looked like interlacing, but vertical instead of horizontal lines. It tended to appear on certain bright colors that were shown briefly or were moving quickly (i.e. fast transitions on screen). It looked pretty similar to this from http://3dvision-blog.com/9009-some-3d-vision-monitors-may-have-resolution-issue-in-3d-mode/:
It also sometimes gave more of a rainbow appearance on whites like in this pic (notice the white sky to the left of the head):


PC Monitors https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-pg278q/ review site did a nice review of the PG278Q, which is where the second pic is from. They also have good pics of the gamma shift (see the Futurama pic of Zoidberg haha).

I'm not 100% positive, but I think this problem plagues most, if not all 120Hz+ TN panels. It isn't an issue with the IPS panels from what I've seen so far.

If I were you, I'd probably try my luck with the XB270HU. From what I can tell, it's nearly the same product as the 271, especially now that the latest 270 comes with firmware that enables overclocking to 165Hz. (Though whether that's actually useful is debatable) I used to think the 271 panels had a higher chance of being good, but from what I've read here, both have equally bad chances of dead pixels, dust, oil smudges, BLB, etc.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Some people have also reported pixel inversion. My AOC didn't have any pixel inversion.


After looking into this further, it appears the inversion stuff wasn't as widespread as I thought. I found a review of the AOC that also confirms that. So it's possible that the Dell version of the ROG Swift is better. Though I think it uses the same panel so it might still be a problem?


----------



## Lotty

**** my life... I had Jackpot with Dead Pixel. God never will get this again for sure. 2x Jackpot? Never !

I will start extreme Marathon. i bought for 5 mins 5x Xb271hu Okt. i will send back right now if i will receive^^ I will keep only Nov+


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotty*
> 
> **** my life... I had Jackpot with Dead Pixel. God never will get this again for sure. 2x Jackpot? Never !
> 
> I will start extreme Marathon. i bought for 5 mins 5x Xb271hu Okt. i will send back right now if i will receive^^ I will keep only Nov+


You may get a near perfect October build unit and a November unit with 5 dead pixels and a hair under the screen, I wouldn't return it just based on an October build date. I would be concerned about it being a re-packaged unit though. But my latest October unit showed no signs of prior use and is as close to perfect as I've seen so far. And I scour these screens and packaging thoroughly.


----------



## seven7thirty30

I agree, my OCT unit is near perfect as well.


----------



## Lotty

hmm ok. I will test Oct. Models too. May im lucky.


----------



## equlizer34

When my fps dips below 60 it gets choppy with Gsync on. Anyone else experience this? Do i have a setting wrong?


----------



## svs123

My first unit was an October unit and it is near perfect. The only issue is the power button not working reliably and some slight glow in the bottom right corner. I've had three November units and they all had multiple dead pixels, noticeable issues with color uniformity, and BAD bleed.

I am done trying to get a newer build with a reliable power button. I will just keep this as that annoyance is better than it could be...


----------



## philthy84

It's all random I wouldn't try to aim for a specific month. The 1st Oct unit I had came from Newegg it was clearly a returned and repackaged unit with horrible yellow BLB and a group of 4-5 dead pixels in the lower right hand corner. The 2 monitors I received from Amazon are both Nov. builds with great uniformity, no BLB just normal IPS glow, and no dead pixels or debris in the panel. Unfortunately, the first one I received started randomly going black screen after a little into 1 week of ownership. I got lucky on getting another acceptable monitor as my replacement, I just hope I don't start experiencing anything later down the road but so far so good after 3 days.


----------



## atomicus

I went through x4 XB270's, currently patiently waiting on Amazon UK to have the XB271 in at the right price, and fulfilled by them, as I know I will have no issues or arguments returning with them. Only place I'd even consider buying a monitor these days, complete lottery that it is. Absolute joke really. Personally, I'm only going to give the XB271 one chance, then I'm done with Acer FOREVER FOR LIFE. You hear that Acer, you get ONE more chance, better make it a good one!!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I ordered mine from Frys online, but they also have physical stores if you happen to live close to one. You can also wait for Viewsonic to release its gaming IPS monitor, but initial rumors say it'll cost over $1000.
> 
> I went from a 144hz AOC TN to the XB1. Now that I have a good one and have actually spent time gaming on it instead of packing them back up for return, I do notice a pretty nice difference in color pop. The IPS is also easier on my eyes, I find the text just sharper overall. It may be that my TN had a more aggressive anti-glare coating. My viewing is straight on so I don't really care about poor viewing angles of the TN.
> 
> As great as modern TN's can be, i.e., the Dell, you will still suffer from gamma shift. Some people have also reported pixel inversion. My AOC didn't have any pixel inversion. But gamma shift really bothers me. As much as I love the AOC, I can't stand it. If you're used to IPS you'll notice it, especially on a 27" TN.
> 
> So you have to figure out what type of gamer you are. If you are all about FPS and fast paced twitch shooters and play on a competitive level, TN is for you. If you appreciate better color vibrancy, uniformity, and don't really care about a minuscule amount of increased overall lag, you would stick with IPS 165 hz.
> 
> For the average Joe gamer / normal gamers (myself included) these new IPS 165hz monitors do have the best tech out there at the moment (aside from OLED). My favorite games are racing games. I notice right away a better looking sky (that doesn't change color when I sit back in my chair), clouds, bright colors of cars popping off the screen from sunlight, and overall atmosphere with the XB1 compared to my TN.
> 
> If you are willing to be patient and go through possibly multiple exchanges to get a good one (either PG279Q or XB1) it is very much worth it.


Well said. I am fps pc gamer, used to be competitive but not enough time to be at that level any more. These 165hz ips screens are well worth the very slight amount of input lag compared to TN because of the color. I don't feel like I am at a disadvantage using it at all.


----------



## GetFunk

Just got my XB1 today.. This thing is insane. Im not supery picky with BLB or IPS glow. honestly i have never actually looked for it. Unless i notice it from everyday use, i dont see it.. I do how ever have no dead pixels but i do have a dust spec kinda near the middle area of the screen.. I can only see it on an all white screen. Gaming its non exsistent. I think i can only see it now, because i know its there. Should i try again? Gsync is better then advertised. IPS over TN is unreal. 1440p over 1080p is eye opening.. I hate to send this back and get some dead pixels.. But 800$ is 800$, and should i except the dust at that price?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Truthfully, having had both TN and IPS monitors... the latest set of 144Hz TN panels are pretty good when it comes to picture quality (at least on the PG278Q). Yes, there is the perceptible gamma shift from top to bottom, but it isn't very noticeable in games. The trade-off with IPS is no shift, but you have to put up with some IPS glow in the corners. In other words, none are perfect. The colors on both are about the same, though TN tend to have a heavier anti-glare coating. Also, the newer IPS panels tend to have slightly better blacks.
> 
> The deal-breaker for me using 144Hz TN was the pixel inversion. I didn't always notice it, but when I did, it was really distracting. It basically looked like interlacing, but vertical instead of horizontal lines. It tended to appear on certain bright colors that were shown briefly or were moving quickly (i.e. fast transitions on screen). It looked pretty similar to this:
> It also sometimes gave more of a rainbow appearance on whites like in this pic (notice the white sky to the left of the head):
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% positive, but I think this problem plagues most, if not all 120Hz+ TN panels. It isn't an issue with the IPS panels from what I've seen so far.
> 
> If I were you, I'd probably try my luck with the XB270HU. From what I can tell, it's nearly the same product as the 271, especially now that the latest 270 comes with firmware that enables overclocking to 165Hz. (Though whether that's actually useful is debatable) I used to think the 271 panels had a higher chance of being good, but from what I've read here, both have equally bad chances of dead pixels, dust, oil smudges, BLB, etc.
> 
> Edit:
> After looking into this further, it appears the inversion stuff wasn't as widespread as I thought. I found a review of the AOC that also confirms that. So it's possible that the Dell version of the ROG Swift is better. Though I think it uses the same panel so it might still be a problem?


What is the original source of the first image? What game or test was it from? Where can it be found?


----------



## KickAssCop

Lara looks so tight in this monitor.


----------



## Ifandbut

Well I decided to enter the lottery on the XB270HU because the XB271HU is sold out everywhere. I'll report my experience in it's thread. But if it fails I might just end up with a downgrade to the Dell S2716DG and avoid the lottery altogether.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ifandbut*
> 
> Well I decided to enter the lottery on the XB270HU because the XB271HU is sold out everywhere. I'll report my experience in it's thread. But if it fails I might just end up with a downgrade to the Dell S2716DG and avoid the lottery altogether.


The S2716DG is still a lottery, but your chances of winning there are definitely much better.


----------



## haydoselefantes

I started following this thread after I ordered an XB271HU from Amazon on 24-JAN. I imagined all you guys were maniacs. I could not imagine all these monitors had problems. And even if you weren't maniacs, this thread probably just represented a vocal minority and there had to be thousands of people out there happy with the product.

That changed when my XB271HU arrived on 28-JAN. It was a November build.

I've always used a plain black background. As soon as I plugged the new monitor in, I could see the bottom right corner was much brighter and yellower the rest of the monitor. (No dead pixels, otherwise fine.)

I still wanted to see it in action gaming. I turned the brightness down to 20. I set it for 120Hz and ULMB. It was amazing for gaming. I had never seen ULMB and 120Hz before. For me, it was a night and day difference from 60Hz. But that bright spot in the bottom right was always there.

Any time I stopped gaming and could see my black background, it drove me crazy.

I packed it up for return this morning. It's unacceptable that this new $800 monitor is worse than my cheap, old Auria eq276w 27" IPS.

I'm not going to start playing the lottery. I'll spend the money on an Oculus Rift or wait a few years until the technology improves. I wish I had listened to you guys and not wasted my time and not gotten excited about it in the first place.

(I attached a few iPhone pictures. The pictures don't look as bad as it looked to my eyes.)


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> What is the original source of the first image? What game or test was it from? Where can it be found?


The first image is part of the Nvidia 3D Vision setup wizard. The second image is from my review of the ASUS PG278Q (in future, nefrusy, be sure to attribute the original source of the image).


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haydoselefantes*
> 
> I started following this thread after I ordered an XB271HU from Amazon on 24-JAN. I imagined all you guys were maniacs. I could not imagine all these monitors had problems. And even if you weren't maniacs, this thread probably just represented a vocal minority and there had to be thousands of people out there happy with the product.
> 
> That changed when my XB271HU arrived on 28-JAN. It was a November build.
> 
> I've always used a plain black background. As soon as I plugged the new monitor in, I could see the bottom right corner was much brighter and yellower the rest of the monitor. (No dead pixels, otherwise fine.)
> 
> I still wanted to see it in action gaming. I turned the brightness down to 20. I set it for 120Hz and ULMB. It was amazing for gaming. I had never seen ULMB and 120Hz before. For me, it was a night and day difference from 60Hz. But that bright spot in the bottom right was always there.
> 
> Any time I stopped gaming and could see my black background, it drove me crazy.
> 
> I packed it up for return this morning. It's unacceptable that this new $800 monitor is worse than my cheap, old Auria eq276w 27" IPS.
> 
> I'm not going to start playing the lottery. I'll spend the money on an Oculus Rift or wait a few years until the technology improves. I wish I had listened to you guys and not wasted my time and not gotten excited about it in the first place.
> 
> (I attached a few iPhone pictures. The pictures don't look as bad as it looked to my eyes.)


From the pics you took the first monitor I received from looked similar to your pics of the BLB at the top and bottom right hand corners, though maybe not a significant and a little less yellow tint to them. Since you ordered from Amazon with their great return policy, I would say to give the monitor a good 1 week worth of hard usage then reevaluate the BLB again. In my case the BLB completely went away and turned into just normal white/silver IPS glow but these results can vary I know other owners who did not have a improvement. Amazon is well aware of the issues with this monitor so a refund or exchange will not be a problem. It worth a shot I would say if there is no other issue present with your current unit.


----------



## Rithik

I thought I had a pretty good monitor when I hooked it up a week and a half ago, but it seems like the bottom right corner is starting to get pretty bad. It's a silvery color so i'm assuming it's regular IPS glow and not so much BLB - if I change the angle I'm looking at it, it does go away. Decently noticable in games, especially the new Tomb Raider, if it's a black area of the game or if it's night time.

Screen more or less stays the same if I back up a bit and take another picture. This is at 40 brightness.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The first image is part of the Nvidia 3D Vision setup wizard. The second image is from my review of the ASUS PG278Q (in future, nefrusy, be sure to attribute the original source of the image).


Hi, sorry about that... When I grabbed the pics I used the original address but I didn't provide a link to the article itself... I edited the post to include it. BTW love your site! PCMonitors.info and TFT Central are basically my two go-to sites for monitor reviews right now.


----------



## addicTix

So I'm sitting in front of my 5th Acer XB270HU and still problems ... dust and one beard hair or something which is changing his position ( probably while I'm cleaning the screen, because of the pressure it moves around )
Acer promised me a flawless screen and thats what I get.....

I contacted Acer to get a refund, I hope I'm getting it... I mean I should get it, but I mean I hope I get it directly from Acer.
If this is the case, I'm wondering what Monitor I should get instead... I still want 1440p, 144Hz, G-Sync and IPS
So I can choose between XB271HU and PG279Q.

I read a lot of experience in this thread... But I'm still not sure about the XB271HU.
Is the possibility of dust, bad uniformity and/or dead pixels lower with the XB271HU compared to the XB270HU?
Sometimes, I read about dust/dead pixels/bad uniformity.... And many times I don't read anything about that. Mainly about BLB/Glow, but I don't really care about that ( only if its too extreme )


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Hi, sorry about that... When I grabbed the pics I used the original address but I didn't provide a link to the article itself... I edited the post to include it. BTW love your site! PCMonitors.info and TFT Central are basically my two go-to sites for monitor reviews right now.


No worries. That's awesome to hear!


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotty*
> 
> **** my life... I had Jackpot with Dead Pixel. God never will get this again for sure. 2x Jackpot? Never !


I'd just keep that screen if I were you, if it's perfect other than that you aren't going to get anything better.

I know some people think they should get a perfect screen at that price point, and they are right to an extent.
However, considering that most of these seem to have noticeable defects, if the odds that you get a better one are that low, you should probably keep it. That's what I'm doing with my XB270HU despite the fact that its uniformity bothers me sometimes, because I have minimal BLB, no dead pixels and no dust, and I know even the best ones have mediocre uniformity anyways.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Just got my XB271HU yesterday. No problems here, everything is perfect. Build date November.

Gotta find a new home for the rog swift now.


----------



## kingduqc

Is it worth the premium over the XB270? Seem like a lot of bad QA going on here.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rithik*
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had a pretty good monitor when I hooked it up a week and a half ago, but it seems like the bottom right corner is starting to get pretty bad. It's a silvery color so i'm assuming it's regular IPS glow and not so much BLB - if I change the angle I'm looking at it, it does go away. Decently noticable in games, especially the new Tomb Raider, if it's a black area of the game or if it's night time.
> 
> Screen more or less stays the same if I back up a bit and take another picture. This is at 40 brightness.


There is nothing you can do about it. Every monitor with those AUO panels will have IPS glow.

Although there are "low glow" panels. Eizo has them. I have one 1080p 24" in front of me and it has in dark games almost absolutely zero IPS glow. There is a variant with 1440p, but it does not have G-Sync or 144Hz refresh rate, and costs almost as much as XB1 or PG9.

Well, you can mitigate IPS glow by having small source of light behind you (small LED bulb), if you are not dark-cave freak like me


----------



## KickAssCop

If you play in the dark the IPS glow is massively reduced in my experience. For games like Tomb Raider and some other RPGs I have started playing in the dark. At least worked for my monitor that btw has very little IPS glow to begin with.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> So I'm sitting in front of my 5th Acer XB270HU and still problems ... dust and one beard hair or something which is changing his position ( probably while I'm cleaning the screen, because of the pressure it moves around )
> Acer promised me a flawless screen and thats what I get.....
> 
> I contacted Acer to get a refund, I hope I'm getting it... I mean I should get it, but I mean I hope I get it directly from Acer.
> If this is the case, I'm wondering what Monitor I should get instead... I still want 1440p, 144Hz, G-Sync and IPS
> So I can choose between XB271HU and PG279Q.
> 
> I read a lot of experience in this thread... But I'm still not sure about the XB271HU.
> Is the possibility of dust, bad uniformity and/or dead pixels lower with the XB271HU compared to the XB270HU?
> Sometimes, I read about dust/dead pixels/bad uniformity.... And many times I don't read anything about that. Mainly about BLB/Glow, but I don't really care about that ( only if its too extreme )


be prepared to pay for the shipping back to Acer. They didn't offer any shipping reimbursement to me when I sent back my XB1 for bad pixels.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Just got my XB271HU yesterday. No problems here, everything is perfect. Build date November.
> 
> Gotta find a new home for the rog swift now.


How about Ebay


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> be prepared to pay for the shipping back to Acer. They didn't offer any shipping reimbursement to me when I sent back my XB1 for bad pixels.


Well I've never paid Acer for sending my monitor back. I always got a parcel label from them to send it back ( 4 times already )









Maybe because I'm from germany, I don't know


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> What is the original source of the first image? What game or test was it from? Where can it be found?


Sorry, I should have included the sources... I already updated the post w the PCMonitors.info source. The first pic was from a blog about 3D Vision, it's the 3D test screen from the Nvidia drivers. http://3dvision-blog.com/9009-some-3d-vision-monitors-may-have-resolution-issue-in-3d-mode/The test image has hexagons for one eye and triangles for the other, so alternate frames display those two shapes. I think because of that, it makes it easier to see the pixel inversion artifact. But I'm not sure if it is exactly the same problem in both pictures.


----------



## Rubberduck123

Right now I am living with the one that has like 15+ stuck pixels as I can't notice em. My 2nd one was checked for pixels apparently there was none, I get it and there was more than this one... They said it must have happened in transit... Which seems like a bull**** excuse. The build of mine is Oct 2015. I was wondering if I'd have more luck with a Nov build... Bearing in mind the backlight bleed etc on this one is extremely minor, just the stuck pixels I can't notice when gaming...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubberduck123*
> 
> Right now I am living with the one that has like 15+ stuck pixels as I can't notice em. My 2nd one was checked for pixels apparently there was none, I get it and there was more than this one... They said it must have happened in transit... Which seems like a bull**** excuse. The build of mine is Oct 2015. I was wondering if I'd have more luck with a Nov build... Bearing in mind the backlight bleed etc on this one is extremely minor, just the stuck pixels I can't notice when gaming...


15 is quite a few... My concern in your case is if it already has 15, what about a year from now? 15 to me sounds like you got a bad panel.


----------



## Pereb

If you have 15 stuck pixels there's no way you wouldn't notice them. It's probably something different you're seeing.


----------



## Rubberduck123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> If you have 15 stuck pixels there's no way you wouldn't notice them. It's probably something different you're seeing.


They are definitely stuck, green on black backgrounds but most are in corners, where my eyes don't focus, plus this is a 1440P panel so they are very small.


----------



## Rubberduck123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> 15 is quite a few... My concern in your case is if it already has 15, what about a year from now? 15 to me sounds like you got a bad panel.


That's my worry, I could get it replaced by Acer I guess... Thing is I don't need the stress right now, as i've got some things going on and I went through 6 Asus PG279Qs all with faults so I'm not exactly full of hope. 2 of these both with faults... I can see me never getting a good one.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubberduck123*
> 
> That's my worry, I could get it replaced by Acer I guess... Thing is I don't need the stress right now, as i've got some things going on and I went through 6 Asus PG279Qs all with faults so I'm not exactly full of hope. 2 of these both with faults... I can see me never getting a good one.


Completely understand your position, however with 15 I would be pretty concerned about the life span of your panel. I would be shocked if you received a replacement with anywhere near that amount of dead pixels. Definitely worth a shot imo, but to each their own.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Completely understand your position, however with 15 I would be pretty concerned about the life span of your panel. I would be shocked if you received a replacement with anywhere near that amount of dead pixels. Definitely worth a shot imo, but to each their own.


Agree, out of the 7 XB1's I've tried the most stuck pixels I ever got in one screen was 3. No way would I even think about keeping a screen with even 3 stuck pixels, let alone 15. Send that POS back.


----------



## seven7thirty30

I calibrated my monitor which led to reducing the brightness level to 25. Its low, but so is the ambient light in my office. That greatly reduced the BLB and IPS glow that I had. Guess I got lucky with this monitor despite the cracked plastic on the stand neck.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven7thirty30*
> 
> despite the cracked plastic on the stand neck.


Lol.. there's always something wrong with Acer's monitors.


----------



## 66yyhhnn66

What settings did you use?


----------



## Rubberduck123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Completely understand your position, however with 15 I would be pretty concerned about the life span of your panel. I would be shocked if you received a replacement with anywhere near that amount of dead pixels. Definitely worth a shot imo, but to each their own.


It isn't that I don't agree with you, but I already tried a 2nd one, and that came with even more... So I just ain't feeling it. Although the monitor has gone down £50 more on that site now. I'm waiting for the 2nd one to be picked up and refunded. I have like 14 days left before I have had this one for 30 days, so I have a bit of time to try another one if I want. To be honest i;ve got to go see a neurologist and this screen stuff is really stressing me out, which is why I am just sitting on it atm.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubberduck123*
> 
> It isn't that I don't agree with you, but I already tried a 2nd one, and that came with even more... So I just ain't feeling it. Although the monitor has gone down £50 more on that site now. I'm waiting for the 2nd one to be picked up and refunded. I have like 14 days left before I have had this one for 30 days, so I have a bit of time to try another one if I want. To be honest i;ve got to go see a neurologist and this screen stuff is really stressing me out, which is why I am just sitting on it atm.


Hope all is well, definitely wouldn't stress about it too much. Out of curiosity, does Acer do RMAs under warranty for a certain # of dead pixels? If so, you could just keep it and if it gets worse over time, initiate RMA. Though you could (likely?) end up with a panel that has BLB problems instead. I don't think they call that a defect.


----------



## Supr3ssor

Just got my new monitor. I'm thinking I struck out unfortunately.


----------



## Benny89

Got my 4th XB271 and I have ONE RED STUCK PIXEL right in the middle of screen.

Nothing else wrong with it.

I have either the worst luck in planet or there are no good units out there.

That is my 4th XB and 8th AUO panel in total (returned 4 PG279Q before).

Gonna try to run some stuck pixel fix program for couple of hours.....

but really.....


----------



## atomicus

So what's the consensus so far... XB271 better odds than XB270? Initial optimism was high, but I'm seeing some shocking pictures lately. Still very much a lottery it seems. I'm waiting on Amazon UK getting it (fulfilled by them), as I know I won't have any issues with return that way.


----------



## KickAssCop

I lucked out with only 1 try. I am sure that compared to the XB270 this one has better odds even with all the recent bad luck parade that has been going on. For the XB270 the bad luck parade never finished and I know one of my friends already tried 2 of those before ordering the XB271.


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Hello,
> 
> We're writing to apologize for the number of issues you've experienced with your shipments. Your correspondences with us indicate you've required refunds on a majority of orders for a number of reasons.
> 
> Through the normal course of business, the occasional problem is inevitable. However, you seem to have had an unusually high rate of problems in your account history.
> 
> When unusual account activity such as this comes to our attention, we'll evaluate each account on a case-by-case basis to determine if additional action is necessary, including closing the account. We'd prefer to work with you to avoid that inconvenience, as we do value your business.
> 
> If you have any questions in the future regarding your account, please write to us directly at [email protected]
> 
> We appreciate your cooperation and understanding.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Account Specialist.
> Amazon.com


Thanks Acer and Asus for crappy monitors, now amazon is threatining me


----------



## insoc

How many times did you returned the monitors to Amazon?


----------



## Nihaan

4 monitors in total and 1 more on the way. I gave up i dont want to risk my amazon account just for this.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> 4 monitors in total and 1 more on the way. I gave up i dont want to risk my amazon account just for this.


I returned 4 XB271HU's to Amazon and got a polite "how can we fix this / improve" email from them, not one threatening to close my account. Have you returned other items recently? When I returned my monitors to them I took photos of all the defects and put sticky notes pointing out the dead pixels, stuck pixels, and hair under the screen. When I sent back my 4th one I did the same and also spoke with someone over the phone to document everything. Lastly I wrote a polite email in response to their "how can we improve" email, explaining everything again, and they responded with appreciation for the detailed feedback and for me "making sure my buying activity complies with their policies" whatever that means...I assume not just returning due to buyers remorse. All is fine with my account. I haven't since ordered another XB271 from Amazon, so no idea if returning another one would lead to account closure.

I would email them back and explain what you've been going through with this crap QC by Acer. If you return your next one definitely document everything that's wrong with it. I've noticed that Amazon isn't even selling the XB271 at all for the last couple of days, not even an "under investigation" message like before and no "more on the way" notice either. I'm sure they have gotten many returns of this monitor. The XB270HU is under review again too.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Got my 4th XB271 and I have ONE RED STUCK PIXEL right in the middle of screen.
> 
> Nothing else wrong with it.
> 
> I have either the worst luck in planet or there are no good units out there.
> 
> That is my 4th XB and 8th AUO panel in total (returned 4 PG279Q before).
> 
> Gonna try to run some stuck pixel fix program for couple of hours.....
> 
> but really.....


That sucks, hope the pixel fix program works. I've never had luck with those programs. You started this helpful thread and I want you to get a good one finally dammit! 7th time was a charm for me, good ones are out there.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> So what's the consensus so far... XB271 better odds than XB270? Initial optimism was high, but I'm seeing some shocking pictures lately. Still very much a lottery it seems. I'm waiting on Amazon UK getting it (fulfilled by them), as I know I won't have any issues with return that way.


I also lucked out and got a good one on my first try, but mine does have minor BLB (I'm not such a stickler for that problem, also I don't notice it with my brightness set to 25 for ~120 cd/m2). I would say the XB270 and XB271 probably have similar QC issues... it did sound like the XB271 had better odds at first, but like you said, I've seen a lot of QC complaints here. Since it appears that they're still producing the XB270 with newer panels (and new firmware to OC to 165Hz!), my guess is both have about the same odds at this point.

I wonder if these panels are just too cutting edge for AOC to have a good yield currently? Though it seems like at least half of the problems come from their own poor production (ex. trapped dust & hairs).

It's interesting that Amazon has currently pulled the XB271HU, at least in the U.S. I have to imagine that when I asked for a $50 refund due to price drop, they were more than happy to, since I wasn't one of the many people returning theirs!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Lol.. there's always something wrong with Acer's monitors.


Well, compared to the PG279Q, I think they are pretty good lol







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Thanks Acer and Asus for crappy monitors, now amazon is threatining me


I received something similar, luckily my last XB1 is acceptable so not more lottery for me.


----------



## jlp0209

One thing I find a bit annoying is that on the Lagom LCD settings website I can't get the gamma bars in all 3 categories to 2.2. I get the 48% category to 2.2 since that is most important I guess, but 25% and 10% will be about 2.1 maybe slightly less. This is just by using Windows calibration and not a calibration device. I am thinking of buying one though.

My cheap HP 22bw IPS monitors in my office are perfect color-wise, sharpness, and gamma 2.2 across the board out of the box with no adjustment whatsoever needed.

Is the XB271 defective? Or will a legit calibration device make more adjustments to even out the gamma settings?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> One thing I find a bit annoying is that on the Lagom LCD settings website I can't get the gamma bars in all 3 categories to 2.2. I get the 48% category to 2.2 since that is most important I guess, but 25% and 10% will be about 2.1 maybe slightly less. This is just by using Windows calibration and not a calibration device. I am thinking of buying one though.
> 
> My cheap HP 22bw IPS monitors in my office are perfect color-wise, sharpness, and gamma 2.2 across the board out of the box with no adjustment whatsoever needed.
> 
> Is the XB271 defective? Or will a legit calibration device make more adjustments to even out the gamma settings?


I had 2 XB270HUs and 2 PG279Qs and they all did the same thing, most likely they're not very well calibrated at the factory. Although IIRC at 60Hz I had 2.2 gamma on all 3 sections.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I had 2 XB270HUs and 2 PG279Qs and they all did the same thing, most likely they're not very well calibrated at the factory. Although IIRC at 60Hz I had 2.2 gamma on all 3 sections.


I should mention that I run the monitor at 120hz, not 144 or 165. So if I buy a Colormunki that would do a proper calibration of this monitor? Color-wise, I think my own tuning is good. But I am curious how much better the results would be if I got a calibration device, especially for gamma adjustment.


----------



## Stigmatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I should mention that I run the monitor at 120hz, not 144 or 165. So if I buy a Colormunki that would do a proper calibration of this monitor? Color-wise, I think my own tuning is good. But I am curious how much better the results would be if I got a calibration device, especially for gamma adjustment.


I used a Colormunki on mine and honestly it wasnt any better than doing it on my own. Save your money if you ask me, and just eyeball it.


----------



## mikesgt

Just curious why the heck it is taking TFT so long to review this monitor? Would love to nab their .icc profile and settings. Kind of unusual it is taking them this long on a high end monitor.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Just curious why the heck it is taking TFT so long to review this monitor? Would love to nab their .icc profile and settings. Kind of unusual it is taking them this long on a high end monitor.


It isn't their fault that Acer have no sample for UK reviewers. Cut them some slack.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It isn't their fault that Acer have no sample for UK reviewers. Cut them some slack.


Relax... Was just curious that's all. Normally I see them turn articles around pretty quickly, but I didn't know it was because Acer hadn't supplied samples (which doesn't make sense). They have had the X34 AND Z35 articles done for a while now, so no problem getting a sample of those monitors. Thought it would be similar turnaround for the XB1.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> I used a Colormunki on mine and honestly it wasnt any better than doing it on my own. Save your money if you ask me, and just eyeball it.


I'm more concerned about proper gamma settings which are harder to configure using just the Windows tool. My concern is if XB271 isn't capable of being calibrated properly. I don't understand how my cheap office monitors are at 2.2 gamma out of the box, yet my Windows-software calibrated XB271HU can't be set to 2.2 across all 3 categories on that Lagom site no matter what I do. It is just defect after defect after defect with these monitors, assuming I can't nail it using the Nvidia control panel instead. Granted I can't notice it all in my usage, but for the price this shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Relax... Was just curious that's all. Normally I see them turn articles around pretty quickly, but I didn't know it was because Acer hadn't supplied samples (which doesn't make sense).


Yeah, if you're curious, TFT Central has a forum and twitter feed, where the owner (Simon Baker) keeps people updated on the status of different reviews. He was expecting to receive his sample in December, but Acer sent him the wrong model (XB271HK, the 60Hz 4K display): It's been delayed I'm afraid for now. Not had the unit yet (was sent XB271HK instead)

He did say he expected stock in January, but he's also said that the review isn't currently in his work stack. Good job, Acer!









But honestly, if you're mostly just wanting an ICC profile, I wouldn't worry about it much. For one, there seems to be a bit of variance from panel to panel, if you read people's settings in this thread... so you probably wouldn't get a great match for your particular panel anyway. Also, from my own testing (ColorMunki Display colorimeter), the panel is pretty well calibrated out of the box--other than the searing brightness! In my case, I got a reading of 6200K color temp, and a gamma average of 2.2. Most colors were acceptable error levels (~2 dE? I forget) except for red and green, which I think were a bit oversaturated, and of course their color mixes.

What also makes getting TFTCentral's color profile moot, is that the panel can definitely drift... as in, it may look more yellowish one month, then better the next month. Mine in particular went from 6200K temp initially, to almost 6400K after a month of use.

If I were you, I'd just eyeball the user color settings... if it looks too yellowish for you (seems to be the trend), then drop red a bit, and drop green a little more. For example: 98 red, 95 green, or 95 red, 90 green, etc. That will get you in the ballpark of 6500K and reduce the yellow tint pretty well.

The best solution would be to drop $1000 on a spectrophotometer like the i1 Pro (1 or 2) and do your own calibrations! But apart from that, you can get a consumer-grade colorimeter on the cheap, for $120-160. As long as you have a good correction file for the particular panel's backlight, you can get pretty accurate calibrations. I bought my ColorMunki for my Dell U3011 to help correct the wide gamut, and I've been using it ever since... love the thing!


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> ...yet my Windows-software calibrated XB271HU can't be set to 2.2 across all 3 categories on that Lagom site no matter what I do.


Oh, did you use the Windows calibration thing to help fix the gamma? I have no idea how well that works, I remember trying it out a long time ago but haven't touched it since I bought a colorimeter. If it makes you feel any better, the default gamma might not be that bad. In my case without any calibration (other than fixing RGB levels), the gamma averaged 2.2 and hovered around that value through the 0-100% luminance, but at the 10% end it was more like 1.9, and at the 100% end it was closer to 2.4 I think. I can see a difference before/after calibration, but it's not a night and day difference. It's definitely not so bad as to cause clipping/crushing at either end, as you would be able to see in the contrast page.

If you want, I can upload a new ICC profile from my monitor when I get home... I'm currently running mine at RGB 99-95-100 I think? And 25 brightness. The ICC profile in theory should get your display to hit 2.2 gamma on that screen, if it's a good calibration for your specific panel.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Oh, did you use the Windows calibration thing to help fix the gamma? I have no idea how well that works, I remember trying it out a long time ago but haven't touched it since I bought a colorimeter. If it makes you feel any better, the default gamma might not be that bad. In my case without any calibration (other than fixing RGB levels), the gamma averaged 2.2 and hovered around that value through the 0-100% luminance, but at the 10% end it was more like 1.9, and at the 100% end it was closer to 2.4 I think. I can see a difference before/after calibration, but it's not a night and day difference. It's definitely not so bad as to cause clipping/crushing at either end, as you would be able to see in the contrast page.
> 
> If you want, I can upload a new ICC profile from my monitor when I get home... I'm currently running mine at RGB 99-95-100 I think? And 25 brightness. The ICC profile in theory should get your display to hit 2.2 gamma on that screen, if it's a good calibration for your specific panel.


Yes I tried using the Windows 10 calibration tool. I plan on heading to Microcenter after work and picking up a Colormunki + downloading DisplaycalGUI. Currently my RGB is set to 95-91-97 (maybe I adjusted B to 100, can't remember). It was pretty warm out of the box. Brightness I have at 30. Even if I don't notice much of a difference I'd still like to try using a calibration device just for kicks, never tried before.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Yes I tried using the Windows 10 calibration tool. I plan on heading to Microcenter after work and picking up a Colormunki + downloading DisplaycalGUI. Currently my RGB is set to 95-91-97 (maybe I adjusted B to 100, can't remember). It was pretty warm out of the box. Brightness I have at 30. Even if I don't notice much of a difference I'd still like to try using a calibration device just for kicks, never tried before.


Cool, that's where I bought my ColorMunki also. Are you going to get the "Smile" or the "Display" version? I got the Display, since it's basically a slower version of one of the best colorimeters available, the i1 Display Pro (i1d3), but apparently the Smile is similar to the i1d2 so probably not too bad. Both are supported in DisplayCAL.

You'll have to post your calibration results after you get it all figured out and running!

Edit: If you get the Display version, try to get MC to price match to Amazon... they don't officially but if the price is reasonable they usually will do it. Right now MC is selling for $200 but Amazon is $164. I think I got mine on sale at MC for $169 at the time, so they probably will match.


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I returned 4 XB271HU's to Amazon and got a polite "how can we fix this / improve" email from them, not one threatening to close my account. Have you returned other items recently? When I returned my monitors to them I took photos of all the defects and put sticky notes pointing out the dead pixels, stuck pixels, and hair under the screen. When I sent back my 4th one I did the same and also spoke with someone over the phone to document everything. Lastly I wrote a polite email in response to their "how can we improve" email, explaining everything again, and they responded with appreciation for the detailed feedback and for me "making sure my buying activity complies with their policies" whatever that means...I assume not just returning due to buyers remorse. All is fine with my account. I haven't since ordered another XB271 from Amazon, so no idea if returning another one would lead to account closure.
> 
> I would email them back and explain what you've been going through with this crap QC by Acer. If you return your next one definitely document everything that's wrong with it. I've noticed that Amazon isn't even selling the XB271 at all for the last couple of days, not even an "under investigation" message like before and no "more on the way" notice either. I'm sure they have gotten many returns of this monitor. The XB270HU is under review again too.


I did the same thing, i always took pictures and showed them what was wrong with the monitor. A part from monitors, i didn't return anything else. This is weird. I didn't like the way amazon communicated with me on that email. I understand that it is not their fault but it is also not my fault if items are defective.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Relax... Was just curious that's all. Normally I see them turn articles around pretty quickly, but I didn't know it was because Acer hadn't supplied samples (which doesn't make sense). They have had the X34 AND Z35 articles done for a while now, so no problem getting a sample of those monitors. Thought it would be similar turnaround for the XB1.


I am relaxed. I was simply stating a fact. As a fellow UK reviewer who shares the same contacts as Simon I'm fully aware that certain things are beyond his/our control. And the lack of XB271HU sample availability is one of them.


----------



## Lotty

Hey,
I forgot to ask.
On Xb270hu I could change 144 / 120 Hz on DP. On XB271HU i can only use 120 Hz on DP oO. My card is 770 Gtx.

Whats going on?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotty*
> 
> Hey,
> I forgot to ask.
> On Xb270hu I could change 144 / 120 Hz on DP. On XB271HU i can only use 120 Hz on DP oO. My card is 770 Gtx.
> 
> Whats going on?


How does it not work? Is it visible as a selectable refresh rate? Does it go out-of-range when selected (or black screen)? If OC is enabled in the OSD it might not work, since >144Hz requires a GTX 960 BOOST or better according to the manual.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotty*
> 
> Hey,
> I forgot to ask.
> On Xb270hu I could change 144 / 120 Hz on DP. On XB271HU i can only use 120 Hz on DP oO. My card is 770 Gtx.
> 
> Whats going on?


The newer Gsync module with the HDMI port needs a 960 or above for 144/165Hz. (and apparently the 780TI works too)


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> The newer Gsync module with the HDMI port needs a 960 or above for 144/165Hz. (and apparently the 780TI works too)


Is the manual wrong then? It says that 144Hz requires 650Ti Boost or better.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Is the manual wrong then? It says that 144Hz requires 650Ti Boost or better.


I thought only the overclocking required a 960 or above. What I can tell you is that if you set an overclock refresh rate like 165hz, that actually replaces 144hz in your list of refresh rates. Make sure that you have the overclock feature turned off and then check for 144hz.


----------



## Lotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> How does it not work? Is it visible as a selectable refresh rate? Does it go out-of-range when selected (or black screen)? If OC is enabled in the OSD it might not work, since >144Hz requires a GTX 960 BOOST or better according to the manual.


didnt use OC on Menu and could use only 120Hz. Like i said. XB270hu i could use 144Hz and 120HZ. Never tried HDMI only Displayport !


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotty*
> 
> didnt use OC on Menu and could use only 120Hz. Like i said. XB270hu i could use 144Hz and 120HZ. Never tried HDMI only Displayport !


Does it show as 144Hz in the nVidia Control Panel?


----------



## Lotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Does it show as 144Hz in the nVidia Control Panel?


on Xb270hu yes + i can Choose + works. On Xb271hu can choose max. 120hz in Nv Panel didnt see 144hz, like Dell S2716gd i can choose only 120hz too.



An nice still got my Image


----------



## Dazog

I got my second monitor today.
Both are Oct 2016 build dates.

First one had Orange glow in all corners.

This one is a keeper finally.

Minimal back light bleed and its white.

I have no dead pixels and no yellow whites.

I am going to run a 45 min calibration on it later this week with dispcal with an iDisplay pro.

I can post it and my monitor settings if anyone would like.

I currently calibrated it the 4 min quick run. I can post that .ICM and settings if anyone wants.


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazog*
> 
> I got my second monitor today.
> Both are Oct 2016 build dates.
> 
> First one had Orange glow in all corners.
> 
> This one is a keeper finally.
> 
> Minimal back light bleed and its white.
> 
> I am going to run a 45 min calibration on it later this week with dispcal.
> 
> I can post it and my monitor settings if anyone would like.
> 
> I have no dead pixels and no yellow whites.


Yes please share. Thanks


----------



## jasongenovaxx

Hey guys. I'm going to purchase this today. Should I use it on Display Port? If so, what's the best display port cable I can purchase in Amazon?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasongenovaxx*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm going to purchase this today. Should I use it on Display Port? If so, what's the best display port cable I can purchase in Amazon?


Obviously yes use displayport. HDMI is 60Hz only and no Gsync. The monitor comes with a cable.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Yes I tried using the Windows 10 calibration tool. I plan on heading to Microcenter after work and picking up a Colormunki + downloading DisplaycalGUI. Currently my RGB is set to 95-91-97 (maybe I adjusted B to 100, can't remember). It was pretty warm out of the box. Brightness I have at 30. Even if I don't notice much of a difference I'd still like to try using a calibration device just for kicks, never tried before.


I bought the i1 display pro which is same hardware as colormunki display just with better software. The funny thing is dispcalgui is better than included software of either and is free open source. The results on fixing gamma and colors on all my displays were excellent. I used it to calibrate Xb271, and it certainly made a noticeable difference (too bad I had to return when hdmi port died). Whether it's enough to justify the expense varies from person to person, but if not having correct results on lagoom test bothers you, having a tool to help you tweak and provide numeric values to what your eyes see certainly wouldn't hurt.

It's also interesting how panels vary. I know a lot of people just go with TFT settings or what they can find on the internet, but it amazed me how much those were off on some of my other displays.And also how different some were with just factory settings. I will say for me, after getting used to calibrated display, playing games on one that can't be calibrated really sucks. (My overlord has no RGB controls so all corrections are on icc profile- which don't get pulled in on games). It sucks bad enough I'm considering trying the Acer lottery again.

If you need any help with settings in dispcalgui, feel free to ask.


----------



## jasongenovaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Obviously yes use displayport. HDMI is 60Hz only and no Gsync. The monitor comes with a cable.


Thanks. I currently have Samsung LS27D590CS on Analog/VGA. You think if I connect it to a Display Port, I can overclock it? I have a 980ti.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasongenovaxx*
> 
> Thanks. I currently have Samsung LS27D590CS on Analog/VGA. You think if I connect it to a Display Port, I can overclock it? I have a 980ti.


Yes, it will work at 165Hz with that GPU and the included cable.

Or were you asking about overlocking the Samsung? In that case you'll have to try with custom resolutions in the nVidia Control Panel


----------



## jasongenovaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Yes, it will work at 165Hz with that GPU and the included cable.
> 
> Or were you asking about overlocking the Samsung? In that case you'll have to try with custom resolutions in the nVidia Control Panel


Yeah. I tried. I patched it with the Nvida thing from GamersNexus. Then used CRU. I started with 70hz and the screen is already distorted. I guess 60hz is the max I can get?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasongenovaxx*
> 
> Yeah. I tried. I patched it with the Nvida thing from GamersNexus. Then used CRU. I started with 70hz and the screen is already distorted. I guess 60hz is the max I can get?


I just looked that monitor up. Connect it though DP/HDMI/DVI to get the best image quality. I thought it was some old, small VGA-only monitor









You can always try different timing standards like CVT reduced blank to try to get it higher. I'd try smaller increments too like 65 or 63.


----------



## jasongenovaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I just looked that monitor up. Connect it though DP/HDMI/DVI to get the best image quality. I thought it was some old, small VGA-only monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always try different timing standards like CVT reduced blank to try to get it higher. I'd try smaller increments too like 65 or 63.


I believe I'm using DVI right now. There was some cord from the 980ti, then I connect it with the extension from the monitor. Should I try HDMI too? HDMI came with it on the box.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> I bought the i1 display pro which is same hardware as colormunki display just with better software. The funny thing is dispcalgui is better than included software of either and is free open source. The results on fixing gamma and colors on all my displays were excellent. I used it to calibrate Xb271, and it certainly made a noticeable difference (too bad I had to return when hdmi port died). Whether it's enough to justify the expense varies from person to person, but if not having correct results on lagoom test bothers you, having a tool to help you tweak and provide numeric values to what your eyes see certainly wouldn't hurt.
> 
> It's also interesting how panels vary. I know a lot of people just go with TFT settings or what they can find on the internet, but it amazed me how much those were off on some of my other displays.And also how different some were with just factory settings. I will say for me, after getting used to calibrated display, playing games on one that can't be calibrated really sucks. (My overlord has no RGB controls so all corrections are on icc profile- which don't get pulled in on games). It sucks bad enough I'm considering trying the Acer lottery again.
> 
> If you need any help with settings in dispcalgui, feel free to ask.


Thanks! I already tried using the ColorMunki software and didn't like the results. Tried Displaycal and the first run set the color temperature to 5900K which looked awful. I enabled advanced settings and set it to 6500K and 2.2 gamma target. Prior to running the calibration I set luminance to about 121 cd/m2 and got all the colors and white point set right at the middle of the test bar. Hopefully the next run will produce better results. I'll post them tomorrow if they end up being good.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Thanks! I already tried using the ColorMunki software and didn't like the results. Tried Displaycal and the first run set the color temperature to 5900K which looked awful. I enabled advanced settings and set it to 6500K and 2.2 gamma target. Prior to running the calibration I set luminance to about 121 cd/m2 and got all the colors and white point set right at the middle of the test bar. Hopefully the next run will produce better results. I'll post them tomorrow if they end up being good.


For the settings, I usually just pick "Office & Web" because that defaults the whitepoint to 6500K and gamma to 2.2.

I'm not sure if you already did it, but in DisplayCal's tools menu, you can "Import colorimeter corrections from other display profiling software...", check i1 Profiler, and Select File (browse to the ColorMunki setup exe). After you do that, you should have a bunch of options available in DisplayCal for the Correction drop-down box. For the XB271HU you'll want to pick "Spectral: LCD White LED IPS (WLED AC LG Samsung)". That should make your colors more accurate I think.


----------



## jlp0209

Tried to attach a settings screenshot file as best I could from Displaycal. No idea if my results are considered good or not. Under "media white point", illuminant- relative CCT is 6484K. The temperature is warmer than I like, but if it is accurate I guess I'll leave it.

Edit- nefrusy, I used the setting "LCD RGBLED HP SOYO. Damn! Thanks for the tip, I will re-do this tomorrow.

Screenshot1.png 209k .png file


----------



## Feklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Thanks Acer and Asus for crappy monitors, now amazon is threatining me


It's not a threat. I got an email like this about 6 months ago from Amazon. I then had a monitor replaced due to a defect about a month later and bam, they permanently closed my Amazon account. I returned for replacement or refund about 10 monitors and TV's total over a 10 year period and even though I spent over 100k with Amazon during that time. So fair warning to others out there, Amazon will not hesitate to close your account for too many refunds or replacements even though the items were all defective. I tried to reach them and it was almost impossible. Customer Service refused to discuss it and that "Account Specialist" department doesn't have a phone number to reach them. Once they close your account, you're done. So be careful, use your returns/replacements wisely with Amazon.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feklar*
> 
> It's not a threat. I got an email like this about 6 months ago from Amazon. I then had a monitor replaced due to a defect about a month later and bam, they permanently closed my Amazon account. I returned for replacement or refund about 10 monitors and TV's total over a 10 year period and even though I spent over 100k with Amazon during that time. So fair warning to others out there, Amazon will not hesitate to close your account for too many refunds or replacements even though the items were all defective. I tried to reach them and it was almost impossible. Customer Service refused to discuss it and that "Account Specialist" department doesn't have a phone number to reach them. Once they close your account, you're done. So be careful, use your returns/replacements wisely with Amazon.


Wow, sorry to hear that... and thank you for sharing with us. That for sure ends my lottery pursuits, at least with Amazon. So once this happens, you are pretty much screwed right? I mean you could set up another account with another email address, but I would imagine they would catch on once you add your credit card.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Tried to attach a settings screenshot file as best I could from Displaycal. No idea if my results are considered good or not. Under "media white point", illuminant- relative CCT is 6484K. The temperature is warmer than I like, but if it is accurate I guess I'll leave it.
> 
> Edit- nefrusy, I used the setting "LCD RGBLED HP SOYO. Damn! Thanks for the tip, I will re-do this tomorrow.


If after calibrating again, you end up with something that's still too warm for your liking, you could always change the settings in DisplayCal to calibrate to something slightly cooler like 7500K. The nice thing is you can use that interactive calibration at the beginning to adjust your RGB levels to whatever whitepoint you specified.

After doing a little reading, I'm not sure a colorimeter is able to give a 100% correct whitepoint reading, but it should be in the ballpark. It should be accurate for the gamma though, which you mentioned was your main annoyance to begin with. Unless you are doing color critical work, the whitepoint is really just a matter of preference anyway.

Edit: FYI those choices you have in DisplayCal for the correction, I think they're all based on the backlight... for example, there's W-LED (the most common now), RGB-LED (pro displays), OLED, Plasma, CRT, etc. It's useful to know if you want to calibrate another monitor or TV.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> 4 monitors in total and 1 more on the way. I gave up i dont want to risk my amazon account just for this.


I sent back 8 and my account is fine.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I sent back 8 and my account is fine.


Not sure how it works then..... I sent back around the same amount, and I received an email from them as well asking about the returns. So I am done with the lottery with Amazon.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Tried to attach a settings screenshot file as best I could from Displaycal. No idea if my results are considered good or not. Under "media white point", illuminant- relative CCT is 6484K. The temperature is warmer than I like, but if it is accurate I guess I'll leave it.
> 
> Edit- nefrusy, I used the setting "LCD RGBLED HP SOYO. Damn! Thanks for the tip, I will re-do this tomorrow.
> 
> Screenshot1.png 209k .png file


The imported correction for i1 display pro is "Spectral: LCD White LED IPS (WLED AC LG Samsung)". Not sure if it's same on colormunki, but that's what I would look for. I think any with WLED is probably going to be close. Also, Under tools at top there's "report on calibrated device report" that will show some good information and there's also a good HTML report you can generate with verification tab.

Here's what my after cal report looked like (brightness a little low. I keep room dim):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



16:16:57,792 Current calibration response:
16:16:57,792 Black level = 0.0892 cd/m^2
16:16:57,792 50% level = 24.10 cd/m^2
16:16:57,793 White level = 111.49 cd/m^2
16:16:57,793 Aprox. gamma = 2.21
16:16:57,793 Contrast ratio = 1250:1
16:16:57,795 White chromaticity coordinates 0.3127, 0.3293
16:16:57,795 White Correlated Color Temperature = 6504K, DE 2K to locus = 4.8
16:16:57,795 White Correlated Daylight Temperature = 6506K, DE 2K to locus = 0.2
16:16:57,796 White Visual Color Temperature = 6331K, DE 2K to locus = 4.6
16:16:57,796 White Visual Daylight Temperature = 6500K, DE 2K to locus = 0.2
16:16:57,796 Black drift was 0.000000 DE
16:16:57,796 White drift was 0.000000 DE
16:16:57,796 The instrument can be removed from the screen.
16:16:58,013 dispcalGUI: Reached EOF (OK)


----------



## rn33

Anyone know why this monitor is out of stock everywhere in the UK and has been for a long time? Is it just because people are buying and returning so many looking for the perfect one? I ordered one a few weeks ago but the unit I received had clearly already been used and the backlight bleed was horrible. I finally found another in stock this weekend that said it would be delivered by 3rd Feb but changed to 16th March after I placed the order.

I placed an order with Amazon.it and it says it'll be available in 2-4 weeks. I wouldn't mind waiting that long but I know Amazon can change that ETA whenever they want. There's also a very good chance that even if I ever get it from them I will have to return it due to defects.

Anyone in the UK having better luck?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> The imported correction for i1 display pro is "Spectral: LCD White LED IPS (WLED AC LG Samsung)". Not sure if it's same on colormunki, but that's what I would look for. I think any with WLED is probably going to be close. Also, Under tools at top there's "report on calibrated device report" that will show some good information and there's also a good HTML report you can generate with verification tab.
> 
> Here's what my after cal report looked like (brightness a little low. I keep room dim):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 16:16:57,792 Current calibration response:
> 16:16:57,792 Black level = 0.0892 cd/m^2
> 16:16:57,792 50% level = 24.10 cd/m^2
> 16:16:57,793 White level = 111.49 cd/m^2
> 16:16:57,793 Aprox. gamma = 2.21
> 16:16:57,793 Contrast ratio = 1250:1
> 16:16:57,795 White chromaticity coordinates 0.3127, 0.3293
> 16:16:57,795 White Correlated Color Temperature = 6504K, DE 2K to locus = 4.8
> 16:16:57,795 White Correlated Daylight Temperature = 6506K, DE 2K to locus = 0.2
> 16:16:57,796 White Visual Color Temperature = 6331K, DE 2K to locus = 4.6
> 16:16:57,796 White Visual Daylight Temperature = 6500K, DE 2K to locus = 0.2
> 16:16:57,796 Black drift was 0.000000 DE
> 16:16:57,796 White drift was 0.000000 DE
> 16:16:57,796 The instrument can be removed from the screen.
> 16:16:58,013 dispcalGUI: Reached EOF (OK)


Thanks. I've attached a screenshot of the report HTML file. I think it looks better than my prior trials. I'd like better contrast and black level, but that may have to do with me setting the monitor as close to 120 cd/m2 prior to running the calibration, not sure.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Not sure how it works then..... I sent back around the same amount, and I received an email from them as well asking about the returns. So I am done with the lottery with Amazon.


The email isn't a threat to close your account. I got also its just asking how they can better serve you. If anyone is worried just call and explain the situation they are well aware of the problems with these monitors.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> I bought the i1 display pro which is same hardware as colormunki display just with better software. The funny thing is dispcalgui is better than included software of either and is free open source. The results on fixing gamma and colors on all my displays were excellent..


After playing quite some time with ColorMunki's software I must say that it has a few advantages over DisplayCAL (it changed name in the last version







):

1) Speed - it's very fast to get a basic, good looking profile in ColorMunki

2) ADC (automatic OSD settings adjustment) is great for getting the initial monitor settings right. It doesn't work everywhere and in some cases (like on Dell S2716DG) it will cause the monitor to soft-brick on sleep/poweroff, this requires a full power cycle and resets every setting in the OSD so I had to read the raw values with softMCCS to get back what ColorMunki actually set. This is the monitor's fault since it also reacts like that on brightness changes in softMCCS and I had it on 2 different ones.

3) Profiles that require heavy gamma corrections look subjectively better - even when the results are measured with DisplayCAL the gamma response seems better with ColorMunki's profile:



DisplayCAL on the left, ColorMunki on the right. While ΔE seems higher in ColorMunki's case look at how the measured gamma (V) actually behaves - it's closer to 2.2 in the darker shades, and as I said it just looks better subjectively









DisplayCAL has killer features though: ReShade 3D LUT generation, great diagnostics and reporting, a profile enforcer (new in the newest version). I couldn't have used my Dell without it









I'd advise trying out different options in both software suites and generally playing with them - I've learned a lot doing that.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> The email isn't a threat to close your account. I got also its just asking how they can better serve you. If anyone is worried just call and explain the situation they are well aware of the problems with these monitors.


So what happened with Feklar than?


----------



## tonyonizer

I bought the Acer Predator XB271HU on January 25th from Amazon and 5 minutes later I saw that Amazon put the item under review. The monitor still shipped and I may have been one of the last people to receive it before they removed it from their stock. It took me 6 days to get the monitor settings the way I wanted them, which was frustrating. I did tests for dead/stuck pixels and don't seem to have any. I'm finally happy with the settings and I only have 2 issues left with it.

I have an October build where the power button takes 2-3 tries to turn on or off the monitor, even with quick start on and deep sleep off. I really think this bothers me more than my BLB. Last, I have minor BLB which you can see in the below picture (Looks worse in picture than it is). I believe it may be an acceptable amount as I don't see it unless there is a black loading screen in a game typically, and even then not much of it. I wonder if I could ask Amazon for a small partial refund for these deficiencies instead of just returning it and waiting until someone perfects these panels.


----------



## Feklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So what happened with Feklar than?


I got that "courtesy" email from them apologizing for the defective item.

As stated in the email to me and the other guy who posted "When unusual account activity such as this comes to our attention, we'll evaluate each account on a case-by-case basis to determine if additional action is necessary, including closing the account."

Once you get this email, it's now brought to their attention. If the returns continue they will close your account permanently. It's only a matter of time. Amazon has great customer service and they are very friendly up until they close the account. Once they determine your account is no longer profitable to them because of excessive returns, they'll dump you faster than a high school girlfriend. You don't have to take my word on it, search the internet and you'll see it has happened to many. You would think it doesn't matter since the items are defective and would be returned by them to the manufacturer but I guess they lose too much money in shipping fees so they cut you off.


----------



## Falkentyne

Wow, sounds like you're dealing with evil, selfish, satanic devil worshipping "people" (more like humanoids), instead of people who deserve to be on this planet....


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feklar*
> 
> I got that "courtesy" email from them apologizing for the defective item.
> 
> As stated in the email to me and the other guy who posted "When unusual account activity such as this comes to our attention, we'll evaluate each account on a case-by-case basis to determine if additional action is necessary, including closing the account."
> 
> Once you get this email, it's now brought to their attention. If the returns continue they will close your account permanently. It's only a matter of time. Amazon has great customer service and they are very friendly up until they close the account. Once they determine your account is no longer profitable to them because of excessive returns, they'll dump you faster than a high school girlfriend. You don't have to take my word on it, search the internet and you'll see it has happened to many. You would think it doesn't matter since the items are defective and would be returned by them to the manufacturer but I guess they lose too much money in shipping fees so they cut you off.


Yeah I stopped once I received that email. I wonder if the return amount 'resets' after a year, or it stays on your account forever.


----------



## Feklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Wow, sounds like you're dealing with evil, selfish, satanic devil worshipping "people" (more like humanoids), instead of people who deserve to be on this planet....


Qapla'!


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> The email isn't a threat to close your account. I got also its just asking how they can better serve you. If anyone is worried just call and explain the situation they are well aware of the problems with these monitors.


Can you copy paste the email you got ?


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feklar*
> 
> I got that "courtesy" email from them apologizing for the defective item.
> 
> As stated in the email to me and the other guy who posted "When unusual account activity such as this comes to our attention, we'll evaluate each account on a case-by-case basis to determine if additional action is necessary, including closing the account."
> 
> Once you get this email, it's now brought to their attention. If the returns continue they will close your account permanently. It's only a matter of time. Amazon has great customer service and they are very friendly up until they close the account. Once they determine your account is no longer profitable to them because of excessive returns, they'll dump you faster than a high school girlfriend. You don't have to take my word on it, search the internet and you'll see it has happened to many. You would think it doesn't matter since the items are defective and would be returned by them to the manufacturer but I guess they lose too much money in shipping fees so they cut you off.


Oh dear god one monitor is on the way already and they will receive it soon. Does that mean once they receive it and refund me on that monitor they might close my account too ?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Yeah I stopped once I received that email. I wonder if the return amount 'resets' after a year, or it stays on your account forever.


I got the same sort of message ... they in fact clearly threatened to close my account. It's pretty appalling actually because going back five or six years, among all of my purchases, I've probably returned .01% of them or less. I've spent *tons* of money with them and was rather offended that they would send such a message:

...
Quote:


> "We have noticed that you have returned a large number of your orders. While we expect occasional problems with orders, such large numbers of returns can suggest that customers are unaware of our return policies.
> 
> We want to call your attention to our returns policies because repeated misuse can result in the closure of your Amazon account. To learn more about our policies, search "About Our Returns Policies" in the Help section of Amazon.com.
> 
> If there is something we can do to help solve any recurring problems you are having with your orders, please reply to this email to reach an Account Specialist.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Account Specialist
> Amazon.com


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rn33*
> 
> Anyone know why this monitor is out of stock everywhere in the UK and has been for a long time? Is it just because people are buying and returning so many looking for the perfect one? I ordered one a few weeks ago but the unit I received had clearly already been used and the backlight bleed was horrible. I finally found another in stock this weekend that said it would be delivered by 3rd Feb but changed to 16th March after I placed the order.
> 
> I placed an order with Amazon.it and it says it'll be available in 2-4 weeks. I wouldn't mind waiting that long but I know Amazon can change that ETA whenever they want. There's also a very good chance that even if I ever get it from them I will have to return it due to defects.
> 
> Anyone in the UK having better luck?


I don't think it is widely available here yet. Several of the bigger online retailers are saying it is due soon or you can pre-order. It's available on Amazon at a silly price, so I just don't think UK stock has landed here yet. Surely will be soon though, but I'm not really holding my breath on this being much better than the XB270HU, although the odds of getting a good one seem to be slightly better. Probably 50/50 with the XB271 based on what I've seen on this thread so far, as opposed to 90/10 (in favour of faulty) with the XB270! I went through 4 of those before giving up.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Thanks. I've attached a screenshot of the report HTML file. I think it looks better than my prior trials. I'd like better contrast and black level, but that may have to do with me setting the monitor as close to 120 cd/m2 prior to running the calibration, not sure.


Here are a couple of tips for improving the black levels & contrast:

Make sure to set your brightness to 120cd/m2 manually, using that interactive calibration part to do it. For the calibration settings, tell it to use "Native" brightness or whatever, instead of letting it color correct to achieve 120cd/m2 brightness.
Be conservative with your RGB channel tweaks... as you lower the channels, it causes white to be less bright. That means you need a higher brightness setting to achieve 120cd/m2 (i.e. lighter blacks). If you aren't too picky about the color temp, just change it slightly to take out any tint (ex. yellow) and use something closer to the native. You can even do calibrations using the native whitepoint, which would basically just correct the gamma to 2.2.
Yellows mentioned trying the actual ColorMunki software to do a calibration as well... you may have better luck with it! Just be sure to change the preferences before going through with the calibration, as there are a few important things to change (ex. backlight type = White LED).


----------



## Benny89

Ok, my retailer told me that from now on they will test monitor they are about to send me before sending me it. This way we both will stop wasting our time (and their money) with couriers and returns. Very kind decision from my retailer. If monitor has defects (dead/stuck pixels, dust etc.) they will simple not send me one.

Seriously though, I hope they will find out now good one before sending me it.

I am tired of this....


----------



## jlp0209

Here's the email that I got from Amazon after returning the 4th XB271HU. It didn't threaten to close my account:

Hello,

We have noticed that an unusual number of your recent orders have been returned.

Since our mission is to be Earth's most customer-centric company, we want to make sure you are happy with your Amazon shopping experience. If we are not living up to our promise, please reply to this email and let us know what we can do to improve.

To speak with a member of our Customer Service team, call 1 (866) 216-1072 or click the Contact Us button on any Amazon.com Help page (http://www.amazon.com/help).

While we welcome returns when orders do not work out, we want to do whatever we can to ensure that you are happy with your Amazon shopping experience.

We look forward to seeing you again soon.

Sincerely,

Account Specialist
Amazon.com


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Here are a couple of tips for improving the black levels & contrast:
> 
> Make sure to set your brightness to 120cd/m2 manually, using that interactive calibration part to do it. For the calibration settings, tell it to use "Native" brightness or whatever, instead of letting it color correct to achieve 120cd/m2 brightness.
> Be conservative with your RGB channel tweaks... as you lower the channels, it causes white to be less bright. That means you need a higher brightness setting to achieve 120cd/m2 (i.e. lighter blacks). If you aren't too picky about the color temp, just change it slightly to take out any tint (ex. yellow) and use something closer to the native. You can even do calibrations using the native whitepoint, which would basically just correct the gamma to 2.2.
> Yellows mentioned trying the actual ColorMunki software to do a calibration as well... you may have better luck with it! Just be sure to change the preferences before going through with the calibration, as there are a few important things to change (ex. backlight type = White LED).


Thanks! Bullet point #1 I need to try. I did try to use the native brightness, I thought, but I still needed to adjust the colors to get a good white point, which in turn either brightened or dimmed the brightness. I'll redo it after work. I will also download the latest ColorMunki software as well, the software on the CD that comes with it is way out of date.


----------



## Benny89

Guys, *BIG REQUEST*

*Anyone who calibrated perfectly (in his opinion/feeling etc) this monitor please send me on PM your OSD settings and your ICC profile.
*

I will post them in the first post of this thread and we will make a little ICC/OSD settings base for people to try out since not all people have access to professional tools for calibration. The more the better for trying out for monitor owners.

Any ICC/OSD are appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I got the same sort of message ... they in fact clearly threatened to close my account. It's pretty appalling actually because going back five or six years, among all of my purchases, I've probably returned .01% of them or less. I've spent *tons* of money with them and was rather offended that they would send such a message:
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I got, word for word. I called them immediately and explained that I am not returning these monitors out of fun. They all had problems. The customer service rep took note and said my account is not in jeopardy, however I am still not playing any more lottery with them.


----------



## iatacs19

Aren't panels unique? I don't see how using someone else's calibration profile does anything for a completely different panel.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Aren't panels unique? I don't see how using someone else's calibration profile does anything for a completely different panel.


You would be surprise how many people use others ICC profiles (especially TFT central ones). If it can be useful to someone- I don't see why It can be bad idea.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You would be surprise how many people use others ICC profiles (especially TFT central ones). If it can be useful to someone- I don't see why It can be bad idea.


Ultimately it depends on what the goal of the user is. If goal is a display that is calibrated to certain standards. It's highly unlikely you'll achieve this using someone else's ICC and settings (due to panel variance). Whether those settings and ICC get you closer to standards than what you get from factory is going to be hit and miss and could very easily be worst. Ignoring all that, whether it looks better or worse will be up to the user to decide. If a particular monitor model has a certain tendency (consistently too warm or too cool), other user settings can help with that.

I can say as someone who used to use others ICC and settings, when I was double checking my 5 monitors (different makes / models) with i1 display pro, some weren't too far off, some were worst than factory, and some were just as bad as factory but in other channels (ICC had too much red vs factory was too blue). So it's a bit of a wash. If monitor is close out of factory (my 271 was), it's questionable whether settings and ICC from a different panel will help.

note: all the standards blabla I'm referring to the "generally" accepted 120 CDM^2, 2.2 gamma, and 6500k color temp.

But no harm in trying


----------



## Alvarado

Wow I forgot about this monitor series wasn't this suppose to be out in November? Also seems like in the US, amazon is the only one selling it but from some third party reseller, kinda sucks.


----------



## jlp0209

So I installed the newer ColorMunki software and used it to calibrate rather than DisplayCAL. I am impressed. Anyone know how I can view the results of the calibration? If I open up DisplayCAL (which does not re-load my prior calibration made by DisplayCAL) and load the generic "office D65 and 2.2" setting and then run report on calibrated display, is the report that gets generated accurate or is it not based on the actual calibration settings that ColorMunki app used? I did run the report, contrast ratio is lower than I want at 932 and white point is about 6460. Black level .12. But color-wise and gamma-wise it looks much better to my naked eyes than the calibration I got from using ColorMunki hardware + DisplayCAL calibration.

I can't upload my settings because I didn't touch a thing on the monitor OSD, I let the ColorMunki software take care of everything. If there is a way to share I'm happy to do it.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Got my XB271HU in today. Looks fantastic, very minimal backlight bleed. October 2015 production from NCIX. Gotta love 165hz with GSYNC. Coming from 1440P 60hz PB278Q monitor.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> So I installed the newer ColorMunki software and used it to calibrate rather than DisplayCAL. I am impressed. Anyone know how I can view the results of the calibration? If I open up DisplayCAL (which does not re-load my prior calibration made by DisplayCAL) and load the generic "office D65 and 2.2" setting and then run report on calibrated display, is the report that gets generated accurate or is it not based on the actual calibration settings that ColorMunki app used? I did run the report, contrast ratio is lower than I want at 932 and white point is about 6460. Black level .12. But color-wise and gamma-wise it looks much better to my naked eyes than the calibration I got from using ColorMunki hardware + DisplayCAL calibration.
> 
> I can't upload my settings because I didn't touch a thing on the monitor OSD, I let the ColorMunki software take care of everything. If there is a way to share I'm happy to do it.


I'm not totally sure how that report works. I think it takes readings and determines if the current profile is still a good match for the display. Maybe someone else here knows more about how it works? I downloaded a separate app called HCFR, it's great for taking measurements and generating a report. If interested, I can PM you some pointers for using it.

I thought that if you let CM automatically adjust your screen settings, when you go into the menus you would see what the end results were (ex. brightness, contrast, user color, etc). Personally, I would make the adjustments manually using that interactive calibration in DisplayCAL first, and skip the auto thing in CM (can be disabled in preferences). That way you can tweak it yourself and see exactly how it affects the color and brightness.

I'm not sure if you noticed the disclaimer or already knew this, but when calibrating your display, make sure the display has been on for at least 30 min so it warms up first... an hour would be even better.

Like I mentioned earlier, your monitor is going to have the highest possible contrast when running at the native colortemp and without any corrections. If you want to see what your max contrast would be for the display, try this: start a calibration in DisplayCAL, and for the interactive part, once the white square is displayed, place the sensor over a black picture on the screen (ex: dead pixel text). That will give you the black level, and the Initial reading should be your white level.

I wrote down a list of my black / white levels based on my brightness setting:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Brightness: White / Black Level (using warm setting)

0: 57.241 / 0.048 = 1193 : 1
5: 72.852 / 0.061 = 1194 : 1
10: 88.753 / 0.075 = 1183 : 1
15: 104.304 / 0.087 = 1199 : 1
20: 119.623 / 0.100 = 1196 : 1
25: 134.740 / 0.111 = 1214 : 1
You may notice that the contrast ratio floats right around 1200:1 throughout those settings... nice and consistent!

If I adjust the RGB to reduce the green tint (100-96-100), I get a 6350K color temp and these white/black levels:
24: 122.199 / 0.108 = 1131 : 1

If I adjust the RGB to 6500K (99-95-100) I get these levels:
24: 119.588 / 0.108 = 1107 : 1


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> I'm not totally sure how that report works. I think it takes readings and determines if the current profile is still a good match for the display. Maybe someone else here knows more about how it works? I downloaded a separate app called HCFR, it's great for taking measurements and generating a report. If interested, I can PM you some pointers for using it.
> 
> I thought that if you let CM automatically adjust your screen settings, when you go into the menus you would see what the end results were (ex. brightness, contrast, user color, etc). Personally, I would make the adjustments manually using that interactive calibration in DisplayCAL first, and skip the auto thing in CM (can be disabled in preferences). That way you can tweak it yourself and see exactly how it affects the color and brightness.
> 
> I'm not sure if you noticed the disclaimer or already knew this, but when calibrating your display, make sure the display has been on for at least 30 min so it warms up first... an hour would be even better.
> 
> Like I mentioned earlier, your monitor is going to have the highest possible contrast when running at the native colortemp and without any corrections. If you want to see what your max contrast would be for the display, try this: start a calibration in DisplayCAL, and for the interactive part, once the white square is displayed, place the sensor over a black picture on the screen (ex: dead pixel text). That will give you the black level, and the Initial reading should be your white level.
> 
> I wrote down a list of my black / white levels based on my brightness setting:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness: White / Black Level (using warm setting)
> 
> 0: 57.241 / 0.048 = 1193 : 1
> 5: 72.852 / 0.061 = 1194 : 1
> 10: 88.753 / 0.075 = 1183 : 1
> 15: 104.304 / 0.087 = 1199 : 1
> 20: 119.623 / 0.100 = 1196 : 1
> 25: 134.740 / 0.111 = 1214 : 1
> You may notice that the contrast ratio floats right around 1200:1 throughout those settings... nice and consistent!
> 
> If I adjust the RGB to reduce the green tint (100-96-100), I get a 6350K color temp and these white/black levels:
> 24: 122.199 / 0.108 = 1131 : 1
> 
> If I adjust the RGB to 6500K (99-95-100) I get these levels:
> 24: 119.588 / 0.108 = 1107 : 1


Thanks for the info again. I could not see any of the settings within the monitor OSD when running with the ColorMunki calibration. Re-calibrating now with DisplayCAL. I set it to use "as measured" white rather than setting it to 120cd/m2. I could not adjust my monitor to less than 27 brightness and still get balanced colors and white within the interactive calibration (goal set to 6500K). With 27 brightness and RGB set to 96-92-100 I get white level of 120.94 and black of .11. So that would be contrast ratio 1099.45 : 1 which is fine by me. Hopefully the end result will be good. I'll post the report later when it is done.

Here's the report after calibration. Looks very good to me.


----------



## Lotty

Heya

My 2th Acer is here. I can't remember, standard settings on WARM had a Yellow tint?

My Acer looks like this w/o calibrate http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/530

Edit: Omg again Dead Pixel Left bottom ...


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotty*
> 
> Heya
> 
> My 2th Acer is here. I can't remember, standard settings on WARM had a Yellow tint?
> 
> My Acer looks like this w/o calibrate http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/530
> 
> Edit: Omg again Dead Pixel Left bottom ...


The "warm" setting within the monitor's OSD is exactly that- a warmer looking white. I agree it is a bit too warm for my taste. Usually they can be calibrated but not always, some monitors can just be wonky. A properly calibrated screen (set to 6500K) will appear warmer than typical screens that we're used to that have a cooler / blue hue.

Try playing around with the OSD settings and change the color profile from warm to user. Adjust the red, green, blue to your liking or within the Windows calibration program. A higher blue and lower red + green will result in a cooler white. Every monitor is different and someone else's settings may not look good on your screen. For my monitor my best settings so far within the OSD have been to lower brightness to 27 and set R-G-B to 96-92-100. I used DisplayCAL and a ColorMunki for calibration target of 6500K and 2.2 gamma. But you can try the OSD color and brightness adjustments and also adjust your gamma within the windows calibration tool and get pretty close to ideal.

That is of course, if you decide to keep the monitor despite the dead pixel...that sucks. I feel your pain. Went through 7 monitors myself.


----------



## KickAssCop

I think all the people getting these emails deserve it. There are tons of people who won't be picky about BLB yet you guys opening up monitors and sending back without penalty is bad for Amazon considering it is not their fault. If you have an issue one time then returning once is fine but purposefully playing panel lottery with a reseller is bad form considering reseller offers full refunds without penalty.

If you don't like a product take it with the manufacturer and resolve it with them or vote with wallet and stop ordering.


----------



## GameFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I think all the people getting these emails deserve it. There are tons of people who won't be picky about BLB yet you guys opening up monitors and sending back without penalty is bad for Amazon considering it is not their fault. If you have an issue one time then returning once is fine but purposefully playing panel lottery with a reseller is bad form considering reseller offers full refunds without penalty.
> 
> If you don't like a product take it with the manufacturer and resolve it with them or vote with wallet and stop ordering.


^This x 1000


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I think all the people getting these emails deserve it. There are tons of people who won't be picky about BLB yet you guys opening up monitors and sending back without penalty is bad for Amazon considering it is not their fault. If you have an issue one time then returning once is fine but purposefully playing panel lottery with a reseller is bad form considering reseller offers full refunds without penalty.
> 
> If you don't like a product take it with the manufacturer and resolve it with them or vote with wallet and stop ordering.


So what message does this send to the manufacturer (i.e Acer) exactly? That it's OK to produce monitors with BLB because consumers won't be able to keep returning them without incurring financial penalty so they should just keep it (or not buy in the first place... yeah, they really don't want that)!? The only reason they keep producing this junk is precisely because tons of people aren't picky as you say, but in reality if everyone was, they just wouldn't sell any and would be forced to produce a better quality product. It's pretty simple.

Oh, and have you seen Amazon's profits lately? They aren't hurting by accepting returns on this monitor... no matter how many there have been. They will take this up with the manufacturer anyway, and if you think Acer have more clout than Amazon, keep dreaming... Amazon aren't losing a penny over this, the ultimate cost for returns will hit Acer, but as I say, when enough people keep accepting their shoddy products, they can continue to absorb those losses. Instead of having a go at consumers who are TOTALLY WITHIN THEIR RIGHTS to demand a quality monitor, why don't you direct your attention to the monitor manufacturers instead and demand they improve the quality of their product.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I think all the people getting these emails deserve it. There are tons of people who won't be picky about BLB yet you guys opening up monitors and sending back without penalty is bad for Amazon considering it is not their fault. If you have an issue one time then returning once is fine but purposefully playing panel lottery with a reseller is bad form considering reseller offers full refunds without penalty.
> 
> If you don't like a product take it with the manufacturer and resolve it with them or vote with wallet and stop ordering.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameFX*
> 
> ^This x 1000


That's a very broad brush, guys. I went through 2 Asus PG279Qs, the 1st had a dark top half of the screen that was way off compared to bottom half, that could not be fixed with adjustment. It also had bad backlight bleed that was visible in every day normal usage, not just solid black screen. The 2nd one had a bright white hotspot about 5x5 pixels square shape in the middle of the screen. These are flaws that are not tolerable in an $800 monitor.

I went through 7 Acer XB271HU's, yes. I returned *not a single one* solely due to poor uniformity or normal backlight bleed. The first 6 monitors had a combination of dead pixels, stuck bright pixels, dust under the screen, an eyelash under the screen. One of them was previously opened and re-packaged by Acer, box torn, packaging not sealed, which I posted about earlier and Amazon agreed with me on, spoke with them over email and phone about it.

Who are you people (in general, not you two specifically) to tell me that I should keep a monitor with these defects, which costs $800, just to appease Amazon / NewEgg? I have said many times in this thread and the PG279Q thread that some backlight bleed is not a deal breaker for me. Dead pixels, stuck pixels, hairs, hot spots, heavy BLB are all valid defects that we shouldn't tolerate.

My current XB271HU has some backlight bleed at the bottom center and bottom right. But it is not at all noticeable in regular usage, gaming, or even when displaying a black screen in a normal viewing environment. Not at all similar to the Asus that I tried. Uniformity is close to perfect and no pixel defects. Which is all I ask for. I don't expect perfection.


----------



## GameFX

@jlp0209 - No one is saying keep a product that has defects but if you keep getting shafted stop buying the product?? Clearly the manufacturer has issues with the product so stop supporting it and just wait til someone who has the isht together releases something of good quality.

Amazon's policy IMO is ridiculous because after the 3rd return you'd be stuck with it if I had a say. How many times can you shoot yourselves in the foot?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameFX*
> 
> @jlp0209 - No one is saying keep a product that has defects but if you keep getting shafted stop buying the product?? Clearly the manufacturer has issues with the product so stop supporting it and just wait til someone who has the isht together releases something of good quality.
> 
> Amazon's policy IMO is ridiculous because after the 3rd return you'd be stuck with it if I had a say. How many times can you shoot yourselves in the foot?


What's with the trolling here? Seems like every couple of months, there is some post like this ripping on the consumers in this thread that are trying to get an acceptable monitor. Acceptable means something different depending on who you ask, some of us feel that BLB, bad uniformity, bad pixels, etc. is not acceptable when you are spending $800. I certainly don't. I am not getting what I paid for.

Bottom line, it is their rite to exchange it, and is completely between the vendor and the consumer. If the vendor agrees, than what is the problem here?

I don't see any point to your posts other than just to tick people off, nothing useful or constructive coming out of your comments.


----------



## GameFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> What's with the trolling here? Seems like every couple of months, there is some post like this ripping on the consumers in this thread that are trying to get an acceptable monitor. Acceptable means something different depending on who you ask, some of us feel that BLB, bad uniformity, bad pixels, etc. is not acceptable when you are spending $800. I certainly don't. I am not getting what I paid for.
> 
> Bottom line, it is their rite to exchange it, and is completely between the vendor and the consumer. If the vendor agrees, than what is the problem here?
> 
> I don't see any point to your posts other than just to tick people off, nothing useful or constructive coming out of your comments.


And nothing useful coming out of the posts about people continuously trying to play a lottery with the monitor either and then stating 'oh crap I got a crappy monitor' - guess I'll send it back and hope for a better one


----------



## Mack42

What is the gamma on this monitor out of the box? Can it be adjusted in the OSD, or do you have to use additional software?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameFX*
> 
> And nothing useful coming out of the posts about people continuously trying to play a lottery with the monitor either and then stating 'oh crap I got a crappy monitor' - guess I'll send it back and hope for a better one


Then don't read it? lol. The people participating (not trolling) in this thread are all after the same thing, a 165hz IPS gaming monitor that isn't a POS. For $800, we expect nothing less... unfortunately, some folks are getting unacceptable panels and want to talk this through with others that are having similar challenges to get tips on things they may be able to do to fix it themselves or if it is best just to try for another one. I see nothing wrong with people who aren't satisfied with their expensive purchases to come on to this forum and gather opinions about what to do next. As well as share their experiences to hopefully prevent others from having the same issues.

Again, fail to see the point of the trolling here.


----------



## mikesgt

.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameFX*
> 
> @jlp0209 - No one is saying keep a product that has defects but if you keep getting shafted stop buying the product?? Clearly the manufacturer has issues with the product so stop supporting it and just wait til someone who has the isht together releases something of good quality.
> 
> Amazon's policy IMO is ridiculous because after the 3rd return you'd be stuck with it if I had a say. How many times can you shoot yourselves in the foot?


If I were exchanging due to buyer remorse, absolutely I should be banned after the 3rd return. My point was it really is case by case basis and these monitors have legitimate defects, BLB among them. I went through 4 monitors on Amazon. I never received a threatening email from them. I did receive an email after the 4th one asking how they can improve on the product. I replied and also spoke with a rep on the phone, they responded with an email thanking me for making sure my buying complies with their policies and appreciating my feedback.

If Amazon doesn't want us buying and returning they shouldn't sell the monitor. As is clearly the case now, it is nowhere to be found on their site along with every other retailer in the U.S. now. Frys inventory on its website has "open box" at many of their store locations. Clearly many other people are returning and not just the vocal people on these forums. If a merchant is selling a product, we should be able to expect that we are getting a product in merchantable condition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> What is the gamma on this monitor out of the box? Can it be adjusted in the OSD, or do you have to use additional software?


It can be adjusted in the OSD but very minimally. I think it only allows you to select 2.2 or 1.8. The better way is to leave it at 2.2 and adjust it in Windows calibration tool. My monitor came with the gamma too light out of the box, probably around 1.8 despite it being set to target 2.2.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> That's a very broad brush, guys. I went through 2 Asus PG279Qs, the 1st had a dark top half of the screen that was way off compared to bottom half, that could not be fixed with adjustment. It also had bad backlight bleed that was visible in every day normal usage, not just solid black screen. The 2nd one had a bright white hotspot about 5x5 pixels square shape in the middle of the screen. These are flaws that are not tolerable in an $800 monitor.
> 
> I went through 7 Acer XB271HU's, yes. I returned *not a single one* solely due to poor uniformity or normal backlight bleed. The first 6 monitors had a combination of dead pixels, stuck bright pixels, dust under the screen, an eyelash under the screen. One of them was previously opened and re-packaged by Acer, box torn, packaging not sealed, which I posted about earlier and Amazon agreed with me on, spoke with them over email and phone about it.
> 
> Who are you people (in general, not you two specifically) to tell me that I should keep a monitor with these defects, which costs $800, just to appease Amazon / NewEgg? I have said many times in this thread and the PG279Q thread that some backlight bleed is not a deal breaker for me. Dead pixels, stuck pixels, hairs, hot spots, heavy BLB are all valid defects that we shouldn't tolerate.
> 
> My current XB271HU has some backlight bleed at the bottom center and bottom right. But it is not at all noticeable in regular usage, gaming, or even when displaying a black screen in a normal viewing environment. Not at all similar to the Asus that I tried. Uniformity is close to perfect and no pixel defects. Which is all I ask for. I don't expect perfection.


We are no ones to tell you anything. It is Amazon telling people like you something. We are affected because of behaviors like yours that will result in policies by resellers/vendors to stop offering free returns or having stupid policies like 5 dead pixels or no returns. I can't believe you feel entitled to go through 7 monitors after knowing it is a shoddy product and face no penalty for abusing a lax policy.


----------



## GameFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Then don't read it? lol. The people participating (not trolling) in this thread are all after the same thing, a 165hz IPS gaming monitor that isn't a POS. For $800, we expect nothing less... unfortunately, some folks are getting unacceptable panels and want to talk this through with others that are having similar challenges to get tips on things they may be able to do to fix it themselves or if it is best just to try for another one. I see nothing wrong with people who aren't satisfied with their expensive purchases to come on to this forum and gather opinions about what to do next.
> 
> Again, fail to see the point of the trolling here.


Had you read the previous post - you'd hopefully understand why I even responded ffs

No one is saying to accept a POS monitor - But if you keep buying the same fkn monitor over and over again and keep getting a crappy one then hopefully your brain turns on and says "geez maybe this monitor or this brand or w/e just is BAD" and I should stop purchasing them?But nah - lets screw logic here and I'll just pray for the best on my Xth one from Amazon. What exactly can you fix?? You can't fix IPS glow - nor can you fix BLB...Stuck pixels? Those solutions work maybe what? 1% of the time....The only thing you can do is return it

Also if you want to have quality products - then maybe stop buying bad ones?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> We are no ones to tell you anything. It is Amazon telling people like you something. We are affected because of behaviors like yours that will result in policies by resellers/vendors to stop offering free returns or having stupid policies like 5 dead pixels or no returns. I can't believe you feel entitled to go through 7 monitors after knowing it is a shoddy product and face no penalty for abusing a lax policy.


I am in no way abusing the return policy, we'll just have to agree to disagree on that. I "only" went through 4 monitors from Amazon, not 7.

Also the email I got from them as I just stated above was different than the one other people were getting. Not threatening at all.

I don't want to argue w/ you and GameFX, I respect your opinions. Hope to see more people post positive experiences with this monitor which at the end of the day really is awesome.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameFX*
> 
> Had you read the previous post - you'd hopefully understand why I even responded ffs
> 
> No one is saying to accept a POS monitor - But if you keep buying the same fkn monitor over and over again and keep getting a crappy one then hopefully your brain turns on and says "geez maybe this monitor or this brand or w/e just is BAD" and I should stop purchasing them?But nah - lets screw logic here and I'll just pray for the best on my Xth one from Amazon. What exactly can you fix?? You can't fix IPS glow - nor can you fix BLB...Stuck pixels? Those solutions work maybe what? 1% of the time....The only thing you can do is return it
> 
> Also if you want to have quality products - then maybe stop buying bad ones?


The technology is awesome, and the gaming experience phenomenal... once you get one that is acceptable. Far surpasses any monitor I have ever owned/tried, and I game a lot. I would imagine most of the folks on this forum are hardware enthusiasts and fairly hardcore gamers. This monitor makes the experience so much better. To each his own.. I am willing to go through the process to get a good one, and luckily my persistence paid off because I got a good one. You obviously are not, nothing wrong with that.... we all have our own opinions here. But there is nothing wrong with someone trying to get to a point where they are satisfied with their purchase and gain that true enjoyment this monitor brings.

I should also mention there are plenty of satisfied people who have come and gone from this forum that received acceptable panels, not everyone is returning 5+ monitors. And some have had success with resolving some of their issues by using suggestions on here.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> It can be adjusted in the OSD but very minimally. I think it only allows you to select 2.2 or 1.8. The better way is to leave it at 2.2 and adjust it in Windows calibration tool. My monitor came with the gamma too light out of the box, probably around 1.8 despite it being set to target 2.2.


Thanks. Sounds like we can't trust Acer? When set to 2.2 in the OSD it could still be way off?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Thanks. Sounds like we can't trust Acer? When set to 2.2 in the OSD it could still be way off?


Nah. Most monitors need some adjustment out of the box. All things considered mine was pretty close to accurate it was just a little too warm and too bright. It's not a big deal at all to simply adjust the gamma within Windows. Don't worry about it.


----------



## jlp0209

XB271HU now in stock on NewEgg for $760, FYI.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824106004&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-Veeralava%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> XB271HU now in stock on NewEgg for $760, FYI.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824106004&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-Veeralava%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=


About time. +rep.


----------



## kaelthai

My german amazon order that was supposed to be fulfilled "soon" rather than 1-2 months just got pushed back to the second week of march. Any good places to buy the XB1 in the netherlands preferably not for those 870 + euro prices.


----------



## lyang238

NCIX US has it for 713 shipped.

http://www.ncixus.com/products/index.php?sku=118288


----------



## clarifiante

so i got my acer xb271hu about a month back now before discovering this forum and i must say before coming here i wasn't aware of BLB/IPS glow. i'd been using a LG IPS display 23" 1080p 60hz for the past 3 years which i only bought to play last of us on back in the day. prior to this, my modus operandi was as long as there arent any dead pixels/uniformity issues/dust stuck inside the panel then i had nothing to worry about.

now that i've discovered this BLB/IPS glow phenomenon, i decided to see if my old monitor and lo and behold it has! i game and most of my games dont run on black backgrounds most of the time so i never noticed it before!



and now for my xb271hu which i spent substantially more money on. i'd like to say i'm fairly happy with my unit. a november build which OCs to 165hz np, no dead pixels, i can't detect dust pixels with my naked eye, no uniformity issues (at least to me). there was a slight issue with the stand where the axel didnt sit firmly in its slot. its since been replaced. so i decided to take pics to see how bad this BLB/IPS glow is

1st pic taken on my iphone 5s in a completely dark room seated about 1m away from the panel at 25 brightness



2nd pic taken on my iphone 5s seated a bit further back



so i read that taking pictures on rubbish camera sensors like those in phones is a piss poor way to compare because the exposure exacerbates the problem so i did more nosing around and saw that callsignvega takes vids instead which i feel is a better representation to what i usually see so i did just that as you see below along with a SS of the video.

i do have a canon 5dm2 sitting in my room but was too lazy to get up to take pics with it last night. i can do it if someone would like me to.






i spent a while starting at my unit on a black background, longer than i'd care to explain if someone were to walk into my room and find me staring at a blank dark screen in a pitch black room. i found that if i look hard enough i can notice the white on the left hand side



so to give an overview of what i usually do on my desktop: i usually game - right now its wow/d3/hots/rainbow six siege/dying light, watch youtube, read stuff, lurk forums, light editing with lightroom, and work. in normal use, i don't think my eyes would ever stare at that spot at the left long enough for it to annoy me. yes i know its there but is it worth sending my otherwise fault free unit back for one that has a high probability of exhibiting similar or even worse symptoms in terms of BLB and run the risk of getting foul dead pixels/dust? personally, i'd really not bother. there was another fellow, jorianmt (sp?) in this forum that shared the same view as me. obviously, i cant say the same for everyone, i've been lurking on this forum for the past 2 weeks and can rightfully say that i've seen some really terrible accounts where if i were in their shoes i'd have contacted for an immediate replacement as well.

i'd also like to add that acer does do door-to-door pick up and service where i live so i always have that option if i ever choose to act on it.

other than that, the ascension from 1080p 60hz to 1440p 144hz has been worth every damned penny! may the hardware lottery be forever in your favour!


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> yes i know its there but is it worth sending my otherwise fault free unit back for one that has a high probability of exhibiting similar or even worse symptoms in terms of BLB and run the risk of getting foul dead pixels/dust? personally, i'd really not bother. there was another fellow in this forum that shared the same view as me. obviously, i cant say the same for everyone, i've been lurking on this forum for the past 2 weeks and can rightfully say that i've seen some really terrible accounts where if i were in their shoes i'd have contacted for an immediate replacement as well.


If I got a unit like yours I wouldn't send it back. Compared to 2 I've had and the ASUS before that yours is good, congratulations


----------



## C3321J6

Microcenter carrying them now

http://www.microcenter.com/product/460009/Predator_XB271HU_27_WQHD_IPS_G-Sync_Display_Monitor

i would ask for nov and check for pixel issues before you take home.


----------



## GetFunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyang238*
> 
> NCIX US has it for 713 shipped.
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/index.php?sku=118288


How is their return policy?


----------



## jlp0209

Here's my ICC profile if anyone wants to try it. I used a ColorMunki Display and DisplayCAL. On the monitor OSD I have brightness at 27 and colors (user setting) R-G-B at 96-92-100. Everything else is untouched. I set the target in DisplayCAL to 6500K and 2.2 gamma. For luminance I used "as measured" setting and targeted 120 cd/m2.

Overall I think it's pretty good. Measured white point is 6545K, profile white point is 6531K, black level .114 cd/m2, and contrast ratio of 1056.4:1.



XB271HUD65DCAL.zip 693k .zip file


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyang238*
> 
> NCIX US has it for 713 shipped.
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/index.php?sku=118288


how is the return/exchange policy for ncix?

oops just saw someone else asked

also, how has newegg's been? I'm not going to have premium by the time i buy this monitor so a little worried.


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Here's my ICC profile if anyone wants to try it. I used a ColorMunki Display and DisplayCAL. On the monitor OSD I have brightness at 27 and colors (user setting) R-G-B at 96-92-100. Everything else is untouched. I set the target in DisplayCAL to 6500K and 2.2 gamma. For luminance I used "as measured" setting and targeted 120 cd/m2.
> 
> Overall I think it's pretty good. Measured white point is 6545K, profile white point is 6531K, black level .114 cd/m2, and contrast ratio of 1056.4:1.
> 
> 
> 
> XB271HUD65DCAL.zip 693k .zip file


curious, if i run the colourmunki software. do i need to have the device as well or just the software alone should suffice?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> curious, if i run the colourmunki software. do i need to have the device as well or just the software alone should suffice?


Use the device and some other software. Everyone seems to agree that the colormunki software is crap.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> curious, if i run the colourmunki software. do i need to have the device as well or just the software alone should suffice?


You need to have the ColorMunki device to get anything out of the software. The program can't calibrate a display without the colorimeter. I have another calibration in the works using DisplayCAL, it is so much better than the CM software. And I'm getting addicted to tinkering with settings to get the best results. Can't believe I waited this long to get a colorimeter, it's fun.


----------



## Cirno TV

Hey there was just wondering if I could get a quick opinion on the uniformity of 2 of my screens. First one is a November model 2nd one is October. Both are using the same OSD settings @ 30 brightness and an ICC profile I found earlier in the thread.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> We are no ones to tell you anything. It is Amazon telling people like you something. We are affected because of behaviors like yours that will result in policies by resellers/vendors to stop offering free returns or having stupid policies like 5 dead pixels or no returns. I can't believe you feel entitled to go through 7 monitors after knowing it is a shoddy product and face no penalty for abusing a lax policy.


HUH, WHAT?! Are you suggesting that a company like Amazon, following a mass number of returns on a POS product that exhibits OBVIOUS faults, would think the solution to this is... "let's enrage our customers by removing our acclaimed and famous free returns policy rather than actually speaking to the manufacturer about this product we are stocking and consider removing it from our site unless they do something about the quality." Do you HONESTLY think that would make ANY sense WHATSOEVER... because it doesn't. Fortunately, they do the right thing 99% of the time and will review products if they get many returns on it (as happened with the XB270).

I am not talking about people taking advantage and returning perfectly acceptable monitors because there is a microscopic amount of bleed in one corner, but that accounts for a VERY small percentage of returns. I'm talking about countless monitors (in the case of the XB270/PG279) that are just junk, unfit for purpose and not worth their high price tag... horrendous bleed, stuck/dead pixels and dirt behind the screen. I went through 4 of them myself, so I know how awful they can be. You are NOT affected by my (or anyone's) ability to return this monitor for free... on the contrary, you would be far more seriously affected if we couldn't, given how that would take the pressure of the manufacturer's to step up their production quality and QC. Why do you think Acer have at least tried to do something with the XB271 and the new backlight assembly?? It does actually seem to have helped, albeit not in all cases, but they released that model very soon after the XB270, and I think it's pretty obvious they did so because of the mess that was the XB270. You will not find a single forum thread on any forum that doesn't have people up in arms about the issues with that and PG279Q.

When will people realise that the we, the CONSUMER, are in charge here?! You don't owe Amazon anything, you don't owe the monitor manufacturers anything. These are multi-million dollar companies because of US! They are selling a premium product at a premium price and that's why I expect to get... anything less, I will return it. Why would you bend over backwards and take anything less? WHY?? Makes no sense to me, none at all. 4 monitors, 7, 50... doesn't matter... they should stop selling it if it's clearly not up to standard.

Also, I fail to see how it's in any way a 'lax' policy... free returns has always been at the core of Amazon's business practice, and it's what has given me (and millions of others) the confidence to buy countless products from them over the years. There is no doubt they know this, so it's utterly beyond comprehension they would stop doing so... far more likely they'll just turn around to Acer and say "we will no longer stock your POS product, go away and improve it, then we'll talk."


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Thanks. Sounds like we can't trust Acer? When set to 2.2 in the OSD it could still be way off?


It's actually pretty close to 2.2 out of the box, I tested it with my colorimeter. At the dark end it's slightly too bright (1.9?) and at the bright end it's a little under (2.3) but for the majority it is around 2.2. After I calibrated mine to 2.2, I notice darks get darker, but it isn't a huge difference.

Of course it could also vary from monitor to monitor... I remember reading about the PG278Q having perfect 2.2 at review time, then others buying ones with 2.4 measured etc.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> It's actually pretty close to 2.2 out of the box, I tested it with my colorimeter. At the dark end it's slightly too bright (1.9?) and at the bright end it's a little under (2.3) but for the majority it is around 2.2. After I calibrated mine to 2.2, I notice darks get darker, but it isn't a huge difference.
> 
> Of course it could also vary from monitor to monitor... I remember reading about the PG278Q having perfect 2.2 at review time, then others buying ones with 2.4 measured etc.


I'm not aware of any PG278Qs having 2.4 average gamma, but many have much lower gamma <2.0 providing a noticeably washed-out look to the image.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> HUH, WHAT?! Are you suggesting that a company like Amazon, following a mass number of returns on a POS product that exhibits OBVIOUS faults, would think the solution to this is... "let's enrage our customers by removing our acclaimed and famous free returns policy rather than actually speaking to the manufacturer about this product we are stocking and consider removing it from our site unless they do something about the quality." Do you HONESTLY think that would make ANY sense WHATSOEVER... because it doesn't. Fortunately, they do the right thing 99% of the time and will review products if they get many returns on it (as happened with the XB270).
> 
> I am not talking about people taking advantage and returning perfectly acceptable monitors because there is a microscopic amount of bleed in one corner, but that accounts for a VERY small percentage of returns. I'm talking about countless monitors (in the case of the XB270/PG279) that are just junk, unfit for purpose and not worth their high price tag... horrendous bleed, stuck/dead pixels and dirt behind the screen. I went through 4 of them myself, so I know how awful they can be. You are NOT affected by my (or anyone's) ability to return this monitor for free... on the contrary, you would be far more seriously affected if we couldn't, given how that would take the pressure of the manufacturer's to step up their production quality and QC. Why do you think Acer have at least tried to do something with the XB271 and the new backlight assembly?? It does actually seem to have helped, albeit not in all cases, but they released that model very soon after the XB270, and I think it's pretty obvious they did so because of the mess that was the XB270. You will not find a single forum thread on any forum that doesn't have people up in arms about the issues with that and PG279Q.
> 
> When will people realise that the we, the CONSUMER, are in charge here?! You don't owe Amazon anything, you don't owe the monitor manufacturers anything. These are multi-million dollar companies because of US! They are selling a premium product at a premium price and that's why I expect to get... anything less, I will return it. Why would you bend over backwards and take anything less? WHY?? Makes no sense to me, none at all. 4 monitors, 7, 50... doesn't matter... they should stop selling it if it's clearly not up to standard.
> 
> Also, I fail to see how it's in any way a 'lax' policy... free returns has always been at the core of Amazon's business practice, and it's what has given me (and millions of others) the confidence to buy countless products from them over the years. There is no doubt they know this, so it's utterly beyond comprehension they would stop doing so... far more likely they'll just turn around to Acer and say "we will no longer stock your POS product, go away and improve it, then we'll talk."


You know it is a POS product yet you keep buying? Your brain logic works in mysterious ways.


----------



## jlp0209

Well, a week in and there's new BLB on mine that definitely wasn't there before. The top left is what I'm talking about. It's shaped like a ribbon / band covering that part of the screen. The corner of the screen is darker and then the ribbon of BLB is a bit further away from the corner. If I press on the top left backside of the monitor or put pressure on it then it does dissipate. This leads me to believe it's either a bent panel or there's just too much pressure on it. Or both. It is not really visible in my normal daytime viewing or semi dim at night environment, only when looking at a black screen in a totally dark room. But it wasn't there before which has me worried. Assuming I keep it (3 weeks left for return) the second something else gets released without these BS flaws this POS will be out of here the next day. Such a great monitor otherwise I love it, what a shame.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameFX*
> 
> And nothing useful coming out of the posts about people continuously trying to play a lottery with the monitor either and then stating 'oh crap I got a crappy monitor' - guess I'll send it back and hope for a better one


Then why not go read a different forum where people participate in discussions you enjoy....or....here's an idea--GO GET A JOB AND WORK FOR A LIVING, you LAZY BUM?

All that being said, kickass does have a valid point: this is the internet age, not pre-internet. We know these panels have horrible QA issues so people really should stop buying them until they are fixed to a point where it isn't a lottery anymore. Everyone should stop buying them.

But to say that people shouldn't complain about lotteries and bad panels on forum that is literally MADE for complaining is simply anal and satanic.

That being said, there really are too many rich people in this forum...(there, I'm complaining about rich people). While other people are in danger of losing their life or barely surviving...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Then why not go read a different forum where people participate in discussions you enjoy....or....here's an idea--GO GET A JOB AND WORK FOR A LIVING, you LAZY BUM?
> 
> All that being said, kickass does have a valid point: this is the internet age, not pre-internet. We know these panels have horrible QA issues so people really should stop buying them until they are fixed to a point where it isn't a lottery anymore. Everyone should stop buying them.
> 
> But to say that people shouldn't complain about lotteries and bad panels on forum that is literally MADE for complaining is simply anal and satanic.
> 
> That being said, there really are too many rich people in this forum...(there, I'm complaining about rich people). While other people are in danger of losing their life or barely surviving...


Hah, rich or not there is still an expectation that an $800 monitor is going to be top notch and defect free, especially from the significant defects that plague both the PG and XB1. I think the problem is, most of us on here want this tech so badly and see that people on here are indeed getting good monitors eventually that they feel it is worth the time and patience to keep trying for an acceptable unit. My main motivation was the fact that the gaming experience is increased significantly.

And again, if people want to play the lottery and choose to return defective panels to these resellers, that is between them and the reseller. The reseller can cut them off if they so choose, that is there choice to keep replacing defective monitors. I don't see any point in people coming on here and doing nothing but ripping on the posters for explaining their challenges and seeking opinions on what to do. Ridiculous. Like you said, go read some where else...


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Well, a week in and there's new BLB on mine that definitely wasn't there before. The top left is what I'm talking about. It's shaped like a ribbon / band covering that part of the screen. The corner of the screen is darker and then the ribbon of BLB is a bit further away from the corner. If I press on the top left backside of the monitor or put pressure on it then it does dissipate. This leads me to believe it's either a bent panel or there's just too much pressure on it. Or both. It is not really visible in my normal daytime viewing or semi dim at night environment, only when looking at a black screen in a totally dark room. But it wasn't there before which has me worried. Assuming I keep it (3 weeks left for return) the second something else gets released without these BS flaws this POS will be out of here the next day. Such a great monitor otherwise I love it, what a shame.


Heh... the same thing happened to mine. I've decided to try the lottery for the last time, since my retailer had one left with same-day delivery. So far it's very good, minimal BLB and the glow is silver at *factory* settings:

Code:



Code:


White level = 318.32 cd/m^2
Aprox. gamma = 2.39
Contrast ratio = 1365:1
19:42:17,959 White    Correlated Color Temperature = 6085K, DE 2K to locus = 12.2
19:42:17,959 White Correlated Daylight Temperature = 6083K, DE 2K to locus =  9.2
19:42:17,959 White        Visual Color Temperature = 5693K, DE 2K to locus = 11.8
19:42:17,959 White     Visual Daylight Temperature = 5813K, DE 2K to locus =  8.9



Doing first wave of calibration since it's been on for hours now. We'll see if it stays this way


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Heh... the same thing happened to mine. I've decided to try the lottery for the last time, since my retailer had one left with same-day delivery. So far it's very good, minimal BLB and the glow is silver at *factory* settings:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> White level = 318.32 cd/m^2
> Aprox. gamma = 2.39
> Contrast ratio = 1365:1
> 19:42:17,959 White    Correlated Color Temperature = 6085K, DE 2K to locus = 12.2
> 19:42:17,959 White Correlated Daylight Temperature = 6083K, DE 2K to locus =  9.2
> 19:42:17,959 White        Visual Color Temperature = 5693K, DE 2K to locus = 11.8
> 19:42:17,959 White     Visual Daylight Temperature = 5813K, DE 2K to locus =  8.9
> 
> 
> 
> Doing first wave of calibration since it's been on for hours now. We'll see if it stays this way


Both of those photos look far better than mine. You aren't happy with the one on the right? Either one of yours is a winner in my eyes. If only I could be so lucky.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Both of those photos look far better than mine. You aren't happy with the one on the right? Either one of yours is a winner in my eyes. If only I could be so lucky.


It's the same monitor, the pictures were taken with different settings. On the left is default and on the right ISO 200 with "night" mode.

I took them now so I can compare what happens over time to confirm that this monitor can degrade... I really want this one to be a keeper, but my last one started good as well


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> It's the same monitor, the pictures were taken with different settings. On the left is default and on the right ISO 200 with "night" mode.
> 
> I took them now so I can compare what happens over time to confirm that this monitor can degrade... I really want this one to be a keeper, but my last one started good as well


I see. Mine never started out as good as yours to begin with; there was some BLB that I could live with. I actually laughed when I saw the new BLB shaped like a ribbon around the corner of the monitor. This whole experience has been the gift from hell that keeps on giving. Why shouldn't my monitor come with a nice orange ribbon around it. Summarizes my entire experience so far.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I see. Mine never started out as good as yours to begin with; there was some BLB that I could live with. I actually laughed when I saw the new BLB shaped like a ribbon around the corner of the monitor. This whole experience has been the gift from hell that keeps on giving. Why shouldn't my monitor come with a nice orange ribbon around it. Summarizes my entire experience so far.


Are you using the Acer stand or a VESA mount? I'm trying to get as much info about the working conditions of monitors that degraded


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Are you using the Acer stand or a VESA mount? I'm trying to get as much info about the working conditions of monitors that degraded


Acer stand.


----------



## Benny89

Funny how on some monitor BLB is increasing over time (happened to one of my faulty PGs) and on other units BLB is vanishing over time, getting less visible (happened to my last faulty XB).

My retailer hired some specialist who will pre-check my next XB271HU for any defects, so they won't loose their and my time with sending me another defect unit just so I can send it back next day.

I highly appreciated my retailer decision. It is irritating for both me and them.

Well, we shall if that will finally deliver me a good unit.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Funny how on some monitor BLB is increasing over time (happened to one of my faulty PGs) and on other units BLB is vanishing over time, getting less visible (happened to my last faulty XB).
> 
> My retailer hired some specialist who will pre-check my next XB271HU for any defects, so they won't loose their and my time with sending me another defect unit just so I can send it back next day.
> 
> I highly appreciated my retailer decision. It is irritating for both me and them.
> 
> Well, we shall if that will finally deliver me a good unit.


I think it's the double-sided foam that is susceptible to temperature or/and orientation. Or just the steel panel backplate bends under the frame's pressure... it's hard to know for sure...

Which retailer is that?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Funny how on some monitor BLB is increasing over time (happened to one of my faulty PGs) and on other units BLB is vanishing over time, getting less visible (happened to my last faulty XB).
> 
> My retailer hired some specialist who will pre-check my next XB271HU for any defects, so they won't loose their and my time with sending me another defect unit just so I can send it back next day.
> 
> I highly appreciated my retailer decision. It is irritating for both me and them.
> 
> Well, we shall if that will finally deliver me a good unit.


Damn Benny you are still playing the lottery?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Heh... the same thing happened to mine. I've decided to try the lottery for the last time, since my retailer had one left with same-day delivery. So far it's very good, minimal BLB and the glow is silver at *factory* settings:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> White level = 318.32 cd/m^2
> Aprox. gamma = 2.39
> Contrast ratio = 1365:1
> 19:42:17,959 White    Correlated Color Temperature = 6085K, DE 2K to locus = 12.2
> 19:42:17,959 White Correlated Daylight Temperature = 6083K, DE 2K to locus =  9.2
> 19:42:17,959 White        Visual Color Temperature = 5693K, DE 2K to locus = 11.8
> 19:42:17,959 White     Visual Daylight Temperature = 5813K, DE 2K to locus =  8.9
> 
> 
> 
> Doing first wave of calibration since it's been on for hours now. We'll see if it stays this way


This is hilarious, it's degraded already!


----------



## yellows

I've performed some initial calibration for 120cd with 6500K and gamma 2.2 on my model, here are the results:

*ColorMunki original software*

2016-02-05_XB271HU_D65_120cd.zip 8k .zip file
 - 30 brightness, 55 contrast, 91/88/96 RGB



ColorMunki seems to be preferring gamma above all else.

*DisplayCAL*

XB271HU22016-02-0520-07D65002.2SXYZLUTMTX.zip 673k .zip file
 - 27 brightness, 55 contrast, 94/91/96 RGB



2016-02-05_gamma_2.2_perceptual_64.zip 646k .zip file
 - ReShade 3D LUT, Gamma 2.2 with perceptual intent

Edit: 55 contrast instead of 50, the OSD was wrong after MCCS.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> This is hilarious, it's degraded already!


Fantastic. So now we have to worry about this too. Is the bezel so thin that increased temperature from prolonged use causes some warping and / or more pressure on the panel?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> This is hilarious, it's degraded already!


Well... Since this is my last try at this monitor and the panel seems very good... I removed the case and the frame









Edit: *Which was the stupidest thing I could've done, it almost cost me the monitor. DO NOT DO THIS!*

When the frame and case are removed the only thing holding the panel together with the electronics box (where the VESA mount is) is some black tape. It will not hold the monitor for long!

Fortunately I caught it in time, literally!



This is not for the feint of heart. It took about 30min with very simple tools: a screwdriver and a plastic opening tool (I used a bicycle tire tool). There's 12 screws in total and a lot of latches. If you don't have a VESA mount it won't work since the stand is useless without the case. I think I was found out since the power LED changed colour to orange so my warranty is probably out of the window


----------



## t1337dude

It's quite interesting checking in on this thread after "winning the lottery" with an XB270HU last year. Back then it was common that people found that their BLB got better with time. But now with this model, people's are getting worse with time?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> It's quite interesting checking in on this thread after "winning the lottery" with an XB270HU last year. Back then it was common that people found that their BLB got better with time. But now with this model, people's are getting worse with time?


Some people had it get better over time for 271 as well. It's hard to tell why exactly, but I suspect it happens in relation to operating temperature. It can warp in a good or a bad way. I guess that's the price we have to pay for the slim bezel design.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I think I was found out since the power LED changed colour to orange so my warranty is probably out of the window


That turned out to be just the service menu's Burn-In mode being active for some reason. After deactivating it all seems normal.

This monitor's versions are identical to my last one, HW and Panel Name are also the same, but after losing the case G-SYNC module's die temperature went down from 55°C to 46°C (same room temperature, same resolution/refresh rate).


----------



## yellows

So... after almost destroying my monitor I put it back together with some minor changes. I've added some separators where the BLB spots were and adjusted screws in the corners with lesser force than those in-between corners. So far it looks the same as without the frame, more tests tomorrow when it'll get warm again. What a day


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I think it's the double-sided foam that is susceptible to temperature or/and orientation. Or just the steel panel backplate bends under the frame's pressure... it's hard to know for sure...
> 
> Which retailer is that?


My local Polish retailer. I am special case since I have already returned 6 monitors to them. 2 others to another retailer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Damn Benny you are still playing the lottery?


Well, lets say that lottery is being played by itself







. I just from time to time take 10 min to examine monitor and send it back next day if I find defects







. I pretty much totally lost hype or any sort of.... emotions towards getting this monitor so I am just living my everyday live and somewhere there in galaxy far far away my lottery is still going on. LOL.

I need new monitor and since CES 2016 is over I highly doubt we will see any new gaming monitor panels till 2017. I still have hopes that LG or Samsung will developed their own panels instead of buying from stupid AUO but we will see.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My local Polish retailer. I am special case since I have already returned 6 monitors to them. 2 others to another retailer.
> Well, lets say that lottery is being played by itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just from time to time take 10 min to examine monitor and send it back next day if I find defects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I pretty much totally lost hype or any sort of.... emotions towards getting this monitor so I am just living my everyday live and somewhere there in galaxy far far away my lottery is still going on. LOL.
> 
> I need new monitor and since CES 2016 is over I highly doubt we will see any new gaming monitor panels till 2017. I still have hopes that LG or Samsung will developed their own panels instead of buying from stupid AUO but we will see.


There is always the view sonic model that is coming. I think they use their own panel tech.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> There is always the view sonic model that is coming. I think they use their own panel tech.


Yea, but their estimated price tag is thus far- riddiculous


----------



## iatacs19

For those of you with the "Quick Start" option, have you noticed that when enabled and you resume from sleep the desktop resolution has changed? I find all my icons rearranged to a lower resolution and clustered on the top left. I turned off "Quick Start" and the desktop resolution is 2560x1440 when I resume from sleep. (Maybe this is the reason why Acer removed this silly option?)


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> There is always the view sonic model that is coming. I think they use their own panel tech.


Where did you read that ? I'm pretty sure they are just buying the same panel made by AUOptronics and will have the same issues as all the current IPS 27" 1440p 144hz monitors (Asus pg279q, mg279q, acer xb270hu, xb271hu, eizo fs2735) unless ViewSonic make's their own panels which I really doubt that they have their own panel fab since they use AUO's 144hz 1080p tn panels on their other gaming monitors.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> Where did you read that ? I'm pretty sure they are just buying the same panel made by AUOptronics and will have the same issues as all the current IPS 27" 1440p 144hz monitors (Asus pg279q, mg279q, acer xb270hu, xb271hu, eizo fs2735) unless ViewSonic make's their own panels which I really doubt that they have their own panel fab since they use AUO's 144hz 1080p tn panels on their other gaming monitors.


trying to find the article, it was from CES I believe. It will use and 'IPS type' panel using clear view technology. Could be wrong I guess... But why would it cost $200 to $300 more if it has the same panel as the XB and PG.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> trying to find the article, it was from CES I believe. It will use and 'IPS type' panel using clear view technology. Could be wrong I guess... But why would it cost $200 to $300 more if it has the same panel as the XB and PG.


'IPS type' might mean AHVA, which is in all the monitors mentioned before









What I'm interested in is 'SuperClear'. Maybe they added a A-TW filter? One can only hope


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> trying to find the article, it was from CES I believe. It will use and 'IPS type' panel using clear view technology. Could be wrong I guess... But why would it cost $200 to $300 more if it has the same panel as the XB and PG.


Clear view technology is probably some marketing word for it being IPS(AHVA) or maybe some gimmicky feature that you can find in the OSD menu? or something like that.

As for the price... well who knows what ViewSonic is thinking.... Eizo priced the FS2735 in europe at 1099 euros meanwhile the Asus pg279q is 849euros and the acer xb271hu is 799euros and the FS2735 is a Freesync monitor so no gsync module cost and feature/specs wise it's not much different from the acer and the asus beside strobing (same technology as ULMB or benq's blur reduction) at 144hz instead of being limited at 120hz and also having 2 free sync modes 1 being 30-90 hz and another 57-144hz.

I really have no idea why Eizo priced it that way considering it uses the same panel as the other ones (confirmed by TFTcentral) and there's no such thing as a "better panels with less issues deal" with AUO. And of course there's also the cheaper MG279Q which lacks strobing feature but mostly same specs/features while being a lot cheaper, but I doubt that strobing at 144hz is worth paying almost double the price lol.

Anyway what I'm saying is don't get your hopes up for the ViewSonic just because the MSRP is $1,217 (taken from viewsonic own website) chances are pretty good it's gonna be the same as the Acer XB270HU/XB271HU or the ASUS PG279Q with just a different design and it will most likely have the same lottery ratio of getting a decent one, but hey maybe I'm wrong who know's we'll see when it releases, imo it doesn't look very promising.

EDIT: I doubt it has a A-TW filter, it's a gaming monitor after all aimed at g4merz, would be nice if it had that though.


----------



## LunaTiC123

sorry for double post, delete please.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yea, but their estimated price tag is thus far- riddiculous


This leads me to estimate that they're either blowing smoke like Eizo did with their just as expensive freesync variant, or that this monitor may have some better guarantees. Who knows...


----------



## athjernquist

So, I can confirm that backlight bleed MIGHT decrease over time - at least it did in my case. I got my XB271hu two weeks ago, realized that there were backlight bleed and instantly thought about sending it back. I was hesitant though as I previously had sent back 3 samples of the XB270HU monitor, so I thought that I might at least enjoy it for a while. I did, and below are the results.

First day of use:


Almost two weeks later (today):


There are some super-slight bleed left, only visible when taking a photo (as the camera exaggerates the colors and stuff) and as far as I can tell my monitor has no bleed now.








I don't know if this applies to all monitors, but it might at least be worth a try if you're able to.


----------



## atomicus

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> What I'm interested in is 'SuperClear'. Maybe they added a A-TW filter? One can only hope


As far as I'm aware, this would need to be applied at panel manufacturer stage, and as AUO make them, not Viewsonic, we won't be so lucky. Sure as hell is about time someone realised producing such a panel would sell by the truck load though!! I wonder if anyone from these companies ever goes online or is aware of what their customers are saying about their product... wouldn't take a genius to recognise an opportunity here. That said, I reckon we're by far the minority... most people who buy these junk panels think they're amazing and don't even see the faults, or think it's just normal, and/or convince themselves it's not that bad because they've spent so much money on it. These people probably don't even know what a forum is unfortunately, so we're just left here shouting like ants in football stadium full of the deaf and blind.


----------



## n1cares

Guys, I need your help.

I'm pretty sure this question was answered a million times already, but it's hard for me to navigate through dozens of pages so do me a favor and answer it once more. I'm a noob and just bought this monitor. What software should I use to calibre my monitor and what settings are recommended? Any help on this matter is appreciated!


----------



## musikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1cares*
> 
> Guys, I need your help.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this question was answered a million times already, but it's hard for me to navigate through dozens of pages so do me a favor and answer it once more. I'm a noob and just bought this monitor. What software should I use to calibre my monitor and what settings are recommended? Any help on this matter is appreciated!


I am using spyder 5 with pro software.
If you not want to buy it, try my settings.

Important! Load the icc profile, install it and set it as standard in the windows Color management.

Profil Link

Meine OSD Einstellungen

R 88 G 84 B 89

Brightness 35 - Contrast 50 according120cd und 6500k

Greetz from germany

Btw. My third acer xb 271HU is nearly flawless - very little BLB


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1cares*
> 
> Guys, I need your help.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this question was answered a million times already, but it's hard for me to navigate through dozens of pages so do me a favor and answer it once more. I'm a noob and just bought this monitor. What software should I use to calibre my monitor and what settings are recommended? Any help on this matter is appreciated!


If you don't have a colorimeter like a ColorMunki Display, i1 Display, Spyder, etc., you can't use any software for calibration other than the calibration utility that is built into Windows. Honestly it isn't THAT bad, you can get close to ideal results by adjusting those settings.

Take a look at some of the prior posts back on pages 347 and 349 by nefrusy and yellows, those pointers were pretty helpful to me for my 1st try using a colorimeter. My ideal settings thus far have been to set the monitor at 27 brightness, 2.2 gamma, 50 contrast, and R 96, G 92, B 100. Using the colorimeter helped to find these values, using my ideal brightness of 120 cd/m2 and 6500K white point. Every monitor is different and my settings may look like crap on your monitor.


----------



## musikos

It´s just a suggestion and a basis for start


----------



## Garham

I just got this lovely monitor and so far I am loving it! FINALLY I have a monitor I am satisfied with









Over the last 7-8 months I have been on a LONG journey to find a monitor that I could be satisfied with. During this time I have had the following monitors in possesion and they have all dissapointed me:

x2 XB270HU - dead/stuck pixels and bad bleed and glow on both.

1x ASUS MG279Q - no Gsync but atleast it had high Hz rates. HORRIBLE yellow glow...and I mean HORRIBLE.

x1 Dell S2716DG - reeeally washed out colors (I have been using IPS for a long time) and lots of banding issues.

x1 BenQ BL3200PT - I was angry and thought to my myself "**** Gsync and high Hz rates. I'm tired of these damn lotteries, I'm going for a safe bet". This monitor had the worst bleed I had EVER seen and the lack of Gsync and high Hz rates was very obvious for me...

Then Acer XB271HU was on sale so I bought it. Very little bleed and glow. Black is black all over the screen. No problems with any pixels. Now this is what such an expensive monitor should be like!
Finally I am satisfied!


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garham*
> 
> I just got this lovely monitor and so far I am loving it! FINALLY I have a monitor I am satisfied with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the last 7-8 months I have been on a LONG journey to find a monitor that I could be satisfied with. During this time I have had the following monitors in possesion and they have all dissapointed me:
> 
> x2 XB270HU - dead/stuck pixels and bad bleed and glow on both.
> 
> 1x ASUS MG279Q - no Gsync but atleast it had high Hz rates. HORRIBLE yellow glow...and I mean HORRIBLE.
> 
> x1 Dell S2716DG - reeeally washed out colors (I have been using IPS for a long time) and lots of banding issues.
> 
> x1 BenQ BL3200PT - I was angry and thought to my myself "**** Gsync and high Hz rates. I'm tired of these damn lotteries, I'm going for a safe bet". This monitor had the worst bleed I had EVER seen and the lack of Gsync and high Hz rates was very obvious for me...
> 
> Then Acer XB271HU was on sale so I bought it. Very little bleed and glow. Black is black all over the screen. No problems with any pixels. Now this is what such an expensive monitor should be like!
> Finally I am satisfied!


Congrats on getting a display you are happy with. If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase from and what is the build date on your display? Thanks.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> Congrats on getting a display you are happy with. If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase from and what is the build date on your display? Thanks.


I also got an XB I am happy with, it was from an Amazon reseller and it is an October build.


----------



## Garham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> Congrats on getting a display you are happy with. If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase from and what is the build date on your display? Thanks.


Thanks!

I purchased mine from Komplett.se, a swedish site. The build date is October 2015. I don't know if build date makes any real difference, I was probably just lucky.


----------



## duckweedpb7

Just to add another data point mine has been great from day 1. Minimal BLB and no issues doing 165hz. Hopefully things continue to progress smoothly.


----------



## Ashendie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckweedpb7*
> 
> Just to add another data point mine has been great from day 1. Minimal BLB and no issues doing 165hz. Hopefully things continue to progress smoothly.


It looks so much better without the awful stand on it. When I eventually get mine I might do something similar


----------



## Rithik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckweedpb7*
> 
> Just to add another data point mine has been great from day 1. Minimal BLB and no issues doing 165hz. Hopefully things continue to progress smoothly.


Must be a November model. Mine doesn't have those stickers in the bottom left, just "IPS In-Plane Switching" as an October model.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rithik*
> 
> Must be a November model. Mine doesn't have those stickers in the bottom left, just "IPS In-Plane Switching" as an October model.


same... Wonder why they changed it?


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> same... Wonder why they changed it?


Maybe for better marketing? Like when a store puts a display model up? Mine is an Oct. build and has the IPS logo as well, but I think it looks better because it doesn't look like a sticker. Hard telling what their real reason was. Glad to see in general though more people are getting good panels.


----------



## clause

Hey all,

i'm really curious in regards to this monitor and I have some dilemma which I hope I can get a couple of inputs from you guys.

So i recently bought one of the korean monitor 2795qhd and have been extremely please with it for its price and performance.

Now i'm thinking of going to dual set up and wondering.

Between these 2 - XB271HU vs 2795QHD and whether I should go for the one that is more expensive.

1. Is there a huge different in terms of the picture/color quality ?
2. Major difference will be 144Hz vs 96 Hz (at a minimum refresh rate) and the G-Sync module yeah?
3. Height adjustable / tilt-able / rotatable which can be fix with a vesa mount.

I'm just wondering why do you go for XB271HU instead of one of the korean one for its much cheaper price point ?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clause*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> i'm really curious in regards to this monitor and I have some dilemma which I hope I can get a couple of inputs from you guys.
> 
> So i recently bought one of the korean monitor 2795qhd and have been extremely please with it for its price and performance.
> 
> Now i'm thinking of going to dual set up and wondering.
> 
> Between these 2 - XB271HU vs 2795QHD and whether I should go for the one that is more expensive.
> 
> 1. Is there a huge different in terms of the picture/color quality ?
> 2. Major difference will be 144Hz vs 96 Hz (at a minimum refresh rate) and the G-Sync module yeah?
> 3. Height adjustable / tilt-able / rotatable which can be fix with a vesa mount.
> 
> I'm just wondering why do you go for XB271HU instead of one of the korean one for its much cheaper price point ?


Curious, why would you go with 2 different monitors for a dual monitor set up? Looking at NewEgg your Crossover is half the price of the XB271HU, if you love your current one why not just get another? I can't answer all your questions but I'll take a shot.

1. Assuming the Crossover has the LG AH-IPS panel, it *should* be a tad better than the AUO panels in the Acer? I am not positive though, but generally people love the LG IPS panels. These AUO panels in the Acer and Asus 144hz IPS monitors have their fair share of flaws but if you get a good one you will love it.

2. Isn't the 2795QHD max of 75hz refresh rate? You could overclock it I guess, but you run the risk of frame skipping. I'd take the guaranteed refresh rate of 144hz and overclock of 165hz any day over the Korean IPS monitors. Is there a difference between 96hz and 144hz? Yes but you will likely not notice it depending on what type of games you play. If it is CSGO then you might see a difference. The bigger question is, will you see a difference in 96hz overclocked with frame skipping, compared to guaranteed 144hz, possibly yes. I have never owned a Koren IPS monitor so maybe the one you have will not exhibit frame skipping. But that would be a deal breaker for me.

G-Sync will not make your games look smoother. 45FPS is still 45FPS. All it does is eliminate tearing by matching monitor refresh rate with frame rate. It does work very nicely especially within the 45-120FPS range.

Also keep in mind the 6ms response time of the Crossover vs 4ms response time of the Acer.

Here's a link to the 2795QHD thread on this forum. People report frame skipping even at 75hz?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1555354/official-crossover-2795-qhd-pwm-flicker-free-overclock-able-matte-1440p-ah-ips/20

3. The Acer is VESA compatible, not sure of the Crossover.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clause*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> i'm really curious in regards to this monitor and I have some dilemma which I hope I can get a couple of inputs from you guys.
> 
> So i recently bought one of the korean monitor 2795qhd and have been extremely please with it for its price and performance.
> 
> Now i'm thinking of going to dual set up and wondering.
> 
> Between these 2 - XB271HU vs 2795QHD and whether I should go for the one that is more expensive.
> 
> 1. Is there a huge different in terms of the picture/color quality ?
> 2. Major difference will be 144Hz vs 96 Hz (at a minimum refresh rate) and the G-Sync module yeah?
> 3. Height adjustable / tilt-able / rotatable which can be fix with a vesa mount.
> 
> I'm just wondering why do you go for XB271HU instead of one of the korean one for its much cheaper price point ?


I have the 2795QHD oced to 100hz, some can get as high as 110, so anywhere between 100-110hz you should be able to get. Aside from it not being 144hz and not having Gsync its as good if not better than the Acer in terms of image quality. For $300 ($500 less than the Acer) makes it an absolutely killer deal. I got really lucky with mine having no bleed, and the IPS glow was minimal out of the box. If there is any bleed its very easy to open the monitor up and loosen the metal frame so it doesn't pinch the panel to create bleed.

144hz is great and coupled with gsync really makes it awesome, but is it $500 more awesome? Hell no!


----------



## clause

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Curious, why would you go with 2 different monitors for a dual monitor set up? Looking at NewEgg your Crossover is half the price of the XB271HU, if you love your current one why not just get another? I can't answer all your questions but I'll take a shot.
> 
> 1. Assuming the Crossover has the LG AH-IPS panel, it *should* be a tad better than the AUO panels in the Acer? I am not positive though, but generally people love the LG IPS panels. These AUO panels in the Acer and Asus 144hz IPS monitors have their fair share of flaws but if you get a good one you will love it.
> 
> 2. Isn't the 2795QHD max of 75hz refresh rate? You could overclock it I guess, but you run the risk of frame skipping. I'd take the guaranteed refresh rate of 144hz and overclock of 165hz any day over the Korean IPS monitors. Is there a difference between 96hz and 144hz? Yes but you will likely not notice it depending on what type of games you play. If it is CSGO then you might see a difference. The bigger question is, will you see a difference in 96hz overclocked with frame skipping, compared to guaranteed 144hz, possibly yes. I have never owned a Koren IPS monitor so maybe the one you have will not exhibit frame skipping. But that would be a deal breaker for me.
> 
> G-Sync will not make your games look smoother. 45FPS is still 45FPS. All it does is eliminate tearing by matching monitor refresh rate with frame rate. It does work very nicely especially within the 45-120FPS range.
> 
> Also keep in mind the 6ms response time of the Crossover vs 4ms response time of the Acer.
> 
> Here's a link to the 2795QHD thread on this forum. People report frame skipping even at 75hz?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1555354/official-crossover-2795-qhd-pwm-flicker-free-overclock-able-matte-1440p-ah-ips/20
> 
> 3. The Acer is VESA compatible, not sure of the Crossover.


1. Right that sounds great.

2. Yes there are 2 versions to it. You can get one with overclockable and the base (most of the time you will hit 96Hz easy). I don't play way too much FPS, just like an occasional gamer that enjoy beautiful look and the smoothness of the higher refresh rate. I have check for frame skip and there is none on my korean monitors. They are honestly pretty good and bang for buck for what you are getting. I can easily clock to 110Hz and still no frame skip just that I don't see a point to it.

3. That frame skip issues are pretty rate i reckon. Mine certainly does not have that behaviour.

4. Yeah it is vesa mount compatible - which is good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I have the 2795QHD oced to 100hz, some can get as high as 110, so anywhere between 100-110hz you should be able to get. Aside from it not being 144hz and not having Gsync its as good if not better than the Acer in terms of image quality. For $300 ($500 less than the Acer) makes it an absolutely killer deal. I got really lucky with mine having no bleed, and the IPS glow was minimal out of the box. If there is any bleed its very easy to open the monitor up and loosen the metal frame so it doesn't pinch the panel to create bleed.
> 
> 144hz is great and coupled with gsync really makes it awesome, but is it $500 more awesome? Hell no!


Right, yeah hearing it makes it more sensible to get another of this korean monitor i reckon for my need especially now where there is discount going on, on ebay which make the price even sweeter.

Thanks for the input, that really helps a lot!


----------



## n1cares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> If you don't have a colorimeter like a ColorMunki Display, i1 Display, Spyder, etc., you can't use any software for calibration other than the calibration utility that is built into Windows.


Thanks (also @musikos). That means I can't use/load musikos' profil (or any other), right?

Finding the right settings is very confusing for me because everyone seems to use different ones (because every monitor seems to be different) and everyone has different preferences. I was so hoping that there would be some kind of ideal. Well, now I probably have to figure it out myself. Nevertheless I will try your settings. Thanks!


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1cares*
> 
> Thanks (also @musikos). That means I can't use/load musikos' profil (or any other), right?
> 
> Finding the right settings is very confusing for me because everyone seems to use different ones (because every monitor seems to be different) and everyone has different preferences. I was so hoping that there would be some kind of ideal. Well, now I probably have to figure it out myself. Nevertheless I will try your settings. Thanks!


Actually that's not true... the color profile can be loaded by Windows without owning a calibration device or software. @jlp0209 was just saying you can't run calibration software (i.e. the software that reads your screen and determines the optimal settings for your specific panel) without the device.

You're right that there is no ideal setting, since each panel behaves a little differently. Based on what I've seen, brightness is way high by default, panels have varying amounts of yellow tint to them, are on the warmer side (~6000-6400K) and have a slightly messed up gamma (darks are lighter than they should be). Here's my suggestion for fixing stuff:

Reduce brightness to 25-30 to get close to 120 nits brightness, maybe a little higher if your room is really bright
Switch color temp to User, reduce the green to 90-96 depending on how yellowish the screen is. My screen is pretty close to white, so I only reduced mine to 96.
If you've adjusted the green but the screen still looks too warm (reddish/brown), you can lower red & green a bit more to make the whitepoint cooler (ex. reduce both red and green by 2-3).
To fix the gamma (optional), you'll have to try downloading someone else's color profile... ideally, the person is using settings similar to what you think looks good (based on the above suggestions) because then you might have similar panels.
The gamma isn't that far off, so I personally wouldn't bother with the last step since your luck will vary without having a colorimeter of your own to make the proper fix. The other problem is the color correction profile isn't always enabled; many games in full screen ignore it altogether, though there are ways to force it. But like I said, the gamma is already good enough so this step is sort of unnecessary anyway.


----------



## Avant Garde

Well, I'm guessing by all the latest posts and pictures that Acer actually did improve their QC on this model, maybe Assus will follow now...


----------



## redragor

Hi All,

Just received my first Acer XB271HU. And looks like I'm not the lucky one








Here are some photos. What are your thoughts about it?

Brightness = 30


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redragor*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just received my first Acer XB271HU. And looks like I'm not the lucky one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some photos. What are your thoughts about it?
> 
> Brightness = 30


Is the BLB at the bottom left visible in normal usage? I had that exact same location on an Asus I tried and it was visible all the time. Otherwise, all of our photos make these monitors look pretty awful, lol. I would say if you can't see the BLB while using the monitor normally you should think about keeping it. I say "think about" because it would really bother me, honestly, yet an exchange could be worse. My current XB271HU has BLB but I can't see it under normal usage even on all black backgrounds. I otherwise have no dust or bad pixels, so if that's you as well, you did get lucky. IMO dead and stuck pixels are a much bigger issue with these monitors. If you have a perfect pixel panel, you should consider keeping that sucker.


----------



## redragor

Actually BLB on the bottom left is not bothering me. I found it only on the photo first and now I can find it only on black screen. I'm more worried about right bottom corner. It doesn't look suspicious on these photos but during usual activities it looks noticeably brighter than others. And as I understood it is IPS Glow.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redragor*
> 
> Actually BLB on the bottom left is not bothering me. I found it only on the photo first and now I can find it only on black screen. I'm more worried about right bottom corner. It doesn't look suspicious on these photos but during usual activities it looks noticeably brighter than others. And as I understood it is IPS Glow.


Eh, I see orange in the photo, more like BLB in my opinion vs silver IPS glow. Right at the tip of that corner it does look pretty bright though, regardless. As I said if you can notice it during usual activities it is an auto return in my opinion.


----------



## redragor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Eh, I see orange in the photo, more like BLB in my opinion vs silver IPS glow. Right at the tip of that corner it does look pretty bright though, regardless. As I said if you can notice it during usual activities it is an auto return in my opinion.


In real life I don't see any orange. It just looks more silverish in bottom right corner. And it changes when I change point of view. But thanks for your opinion! I will keep it for couple days before contacting Amazon to see how it goes. Will it disturb or not


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *clause*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> i'm really curious in regards to this monitor and I have some dilemma which I hope I can get a couple of inputs from you guys.
> 
> So i recently bought one of the korean monitor 2795qhd and have been extremely please with it for its price and performance.
> 
> Now i'm thinking of going to dual set up and wondering.
> 
> Between these 2 - XB271HU vs 2795QHD and whether I should go for the one that is more expensive.
> 
> 1. Is there a huge different in terms of the picture/color quality ?
> 2. Major difference will be 144Hz vs 96 Hz (at a minimum refresh rate) and the G-Sync module yeah?
> 3. Height adjustable / tilt-able / rotatable which can be fix with a vesa mount.
> 
> I'm just wondering why do you go for XB271HU instead of one of the korean one for its much cheaper price point ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 2795QHD oced to 100hz, some can get as high as 110, so anywhere between 100-110hz you should be able to get. Aside from it not being 144hz and not having Gsync its as good if not better than the Acer in terms of image quality. For $300 ($500 less than the Acer) makes it an absolutely killer deal. I got really lucky with mine having no bleed, and the IPS glow was minimal out of the box. If there is any bleed its very easy to open the monitor up and loosen the metal frame so it doesn't pinch the panel to create bleed.
> 
> 144hz is great and coupled with gsync really makes it awesome, but is it $500 more awesome? Hell no!
Click to expand...

+R Malinkadink well said! ... But I'd argue you were not "lucky" as most of the 2795's come with NO BLB and very minor (LG) IPS glow! I also tried the PG279 (basically same AUO panel as the XB271) and compared side by side to my Koreans, and it looked pretty bad even if you could swallow the +$500 premium for G-Sync and a "diminishing return" +24Hz-44Hz refresh rate









This is not my pic *(LINK),* but it shows exactly what the 279 looks like compared to both my LG/Samsung overclockable panels








@clause ... be careful, if you put the AUOptronics panel next to your LG you may have the same reaction I and many others had









Typical AUOptronics on the left and typical LG/Samsung on the right ... SAME CAMERA / SAME LIGHTING!


----------



## musikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redragor*
> 
> In real life I don't see any orange. It just looks more silverish in bottom right corner. And it changes when I change point of view. But thanks for your opinion! I will keep it for couple days before contacting Amazon to see how it goes. Will it disturb or not


silvery is glow, not BLB - you cannot change it
and it is very normal that the glow changes depending of you sitting point (point of view)

So if you are able to watch a movie like Prometheus without disturbing light spots, everything is fine.

@n1cares

sure you can replace the original Acer driver with my profile
just do it and change a bit in the RGB section as you like
Have fun!

@ does anyone have an idea what for is the axle adjustment? Because the complementary colors are normally mixed out of RGB and also in calibration I see no need to touch it???????


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Well, I'm guessing by all the latest posts and pictures that Acer actually did improve their QC on this model, maybe Assus will follow now...


Negative. I just got a December 2015 model from NewEgg and there are 2 dead pixels in the middle of the screen. Probably keeping my October 2015 model with some BLB but perfect otherwise.


----------



## Avant Garde

Damn, that is so sad man...

What the hell is going on in Taiwan...


----------



## alphabet

Still no tftcentral review







?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Still no tftcentral review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Not any time soon, they haven't got a sample yet.


----------



## C3321J6

Do you really need a review from them at this point? This thread is enough to tell you the monitor is crap and even if they released an icc these panels are so different from one another.

Good to see dec though at least they are still producing them as far as pixel that was least of this monitors concerns. Send back for new one just hope you get a dec again and not one of the recycled returns


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Negative. I just got a December 2015 model from NewEgg and there are 2 dead pixels in the middle of the screen. Probably keeping my October 2015 model with some BLB but perfect otherwise.


It sure seems most people (including myself) who have October builds are happy with them.


----------



## equlizer34

October here too. I've had this one now for a month and it seems the blb/glow is almost gone.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> October here too. I've had this one now for a month and it seems the blb/glow is almost gone.


That seems to be the case with these monitors, which really makes sense as the monitor is used and heats up it will expand and push on the metal frame holding it together and reducing its clamping force ever so slightly and after some time it will eliminate a lot of bleed if not all of it depending on how tight the frame was to begin with. Those who bought their monitors should wait at least 3 weeks before deciding to return/exchange if the only problem it has is bleeding and glow. Dont even need to wait that long if you run the monitor 24/7 for a week, that ought to be ample time for it to settle.


----------



## redragor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redragor*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just received my first Acer XB271HU. And looks like I'm not the lucky one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some photos. What are your thoughts about it?
> 
> Brightness = 30


So I've contacted Amazon and described my small issues. They were very helpful and to keep me happy they refunded me 25% of monitor price!







And I'm happy


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redragor*
> 
> So I've contacted Amazon and described my small issues. They were very helpful and to keep me happy they refunded me 25% of monitor price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm happy


25%?! Thats a damn good deal, that bleed will probably subside a bit with some more use, and if all of it isn't gone you can always try modding it like some others have done.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redragor*
> 
> So I've contacted Amazon and described my small issues. They were very helpful and to keep me happy they refunded me 25% of monitor price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm happy


That's a good deal and smart move








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> 25%?! Thats a damn good deal, that bleed will probably subside a bit with some more use, and if all of it isn't gone you can always try modding it like some others have done.


25% refund, beats 100% sitting on a monitor they can't resell used and possibly get shafted on with the manufacturer.
It's actually nice to see amazon come up with an alternative to questioning multiple returns, sending somewhat threatening emails, and closing peoples accounts. Of course they've gotten to a position of power where most people will praise their customer service and ignore the nasty side as if it doesn't exist.

They are definitely learning the hard way with enthusiasts in a market where people pay a premium for high quality and high quality control products, not "acceptable". Look at how many returns to amazon have came from people on this forum in this thread alone. I don't think acer is going to be the one to swap all those out and amazon for sure isn't looking to take a loss.


----------



## Avant Garde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> That seems to be the case with these monitors, which really makes sense as the monitor is used and heats up it will expand and push on the metal frame holding it together and reducing its clamping force ever so slightly and after some time it will eliminate a lot of bleed if not all of it depending on how tight the frame was to begin with. Those who bought their monitors should wait at least 3 weeks before deciding to return/exchange if the only problem it has is bleeding and glow. Dont even need to wait that long if you run the monitor 24/7 for a week, that ought to be ample time for it to settle.


This is actually a VERY interesting situation, BLB is gone after weeks of usage?


----------



## KickAssCop

I only had minor BLB at bottom right and it is mostly gone. Surprisingly as well, the IPS glow has dumbed down or I am getting used to it that it does not bother me on black backgrounds. Especially Ass Creed Syndicate intro screens or BLOPS 3 intro screens are perfect to test how you feel about BLB / Glow. For me both seemed to either have reduced or I am not noticing it anymore.

Panel is fantastic to be honest and I can never game again without gsync and love the 165 fps in games that work (e.g., BLOPS 3).


----------



## Nastyo

I've recently got my monitor. It was supposed to be in stock later in the month but I got it a little earlier. Since this is my first IPS monitor I'm not quite sure about all of this. Here are some pics with the Acer on the left and my old Samsung TN on the right.

30 Brightness

100 Brightness

100 Brightness


It looks decent to me. The light spots change slightly depending on the viewing angle and top right is the only one that stands out a bit more. But it looks more silver than orange and I don't notice it during regular use. It's a November Build btw.

So a few questions:
Where do you guys adjust colors? The only thing I can find in the OSD is called 6-axis color and it has RGB + yellow, magenta and cyan with standard values of 50. People here seem to post settings around 100 just for red, green and blue.
Also what exactly does sRGB Mode do?

The other thing I don't understand is overclocking. Using the OSD options doesn't change anything. The panel just restarts with the 120Hz I had set earlier. When I try to set a custom resolution in the Nvidia Control Panel, then the screen just turns off as soon as I set it to 121Hz.
Am I missing something here? Or is my panel just **** and can't even get 144Hz? There is no option for 144 in the Nvidia Control Panel. Is there for you?


----------



## misiak

What's wrong with these monitors not being available to Europe ??? It's couple of months since release and there were only few pieces in stock and now all are gone.... Where are December and January units? Strange...


----------



## Nastyo

There are monitors available on multiple sites in Germany now.


----------



## Lotty

Heya,

Nr. 8 & 9 are here. Both Oct Model. Both with a Dead Pixel but 1 of them got just a pinhead u top corner. Now i need to check BLB yellowish/Orange. Need to wait a bit.
This Pinhead Model was only 26mins already On after i use it first time. The other over 2.13h oO

Im so unlucky









Edit: Both Model have Quick Start but i dont know what is it ^^ No differents between on or off


----------



## coss79

I have had my October build of the xb271hu for almost 2 months now and I am so far very pleased. The BLB is still there but has been reduced in strength. I have also decreased brightness to 35 (from 45) so that has helped as well. As I never play in a completely dark room I almost never see the BLB even when playing dark games.

I have the issue that most people tend to have with the power button problems but I have learned to live with it and press the button 1-2 times on average to start/turn off the montior.

On my "to do list" is to remove my ICC profile and try to calibrate the monitor as closely as possible by using DisplayCAL (formerly known as dispcalGUI) to eliminate the need to provide ICC profiles when ordering Prints. If I have understood it correctly, games often ignore ICC profiles so getting the monitor itself as close as possible to correct enhances how colors behave in games.

Here is my post from December:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/1720#post_24721932


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastyo*
> 
> So a few questions:
> Where do you guys adjust colors? The only thing I can find in the OSD is called 6-axis color and it has RGB + yellow, magenta and cyan with standard values of 50. People here seem to post settings around 100 just for red, green and blue.
> Also what exactly does sRGB Mode do?
> 
> The other thing I don't understand is overclocking. Using the OSD options doesn't change anything. The panel just restarts with the 120Hz I had set earlier. When I try to set a custom resolution in the Nvidia Control Panel, then the screen just turns off as soon as I set it to 121Hz.
> Am I missing something here? Or is my panel just **** and can't even get 144Hz? There is no option for 144 in the Nvidia Control Panel. Is there for you?


Panel looks good, that might be some BLB on the top right like you said, but it isn't that pronounced at lower brightness which is good.

To adjust colors, go to Colour Temp, select User, then click the button to dive further into options... it'll display the RGB gains that you can adjust. I wouldn't bother with the 6 channel thing.

If you set the overclocking to "off", do you get the option for 144Hz again in NV control panel? I think you need at least a GTX 960 to get overclocking to work. Also, I think I read that there are some graphics cards that for whatever reason only run this monitor at 120Hz. It has something to do with it using G-Sync v2 module (has HDMI added). One person was complaining that the XB270HU worked better for them because it would run at 144Hz, whereas the 271HU wouldn't.


----------



## Nastyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> If you set the overclocking to "off", do you get the option for 144Hz again in NV control panel? I think you need at least a GTX 960 to get overclocking to work. Also, I think I read that there are some graphics cards that for whatever reason only run this monitor at 120Hz. It has something to do with it using G-Sync v2 module (has HDMI added). One person was complaining that the XB270HU worked better for them because it would run at 144Hz, whereas the 271HU wouldn't.


Interesting, thanks. I tried out a bunch of things again. Still no 'official' 144Hz option. I did manage to OC it to 121Hz but 122 is too much apparently -_-
My graphics card is a 770, so I doubt that it doesn't have enough rendering power for higher refresh rates. I also tried a smaller resolution but that doesn't change anything. Could be some weird compatibility thing I suppose. I'll look into it.
That would of course be yet another reason to get a new card. I was strongly considering to buy one anyway. And if the refresh rate thing can be fixed that way, I'd definetely keep the monitor.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> The newer Gsync module with the HDMI port needs a 960 or above for 144/165Hz. (and apparently the 780TI works too)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastyo*
> 
> Interesting, thanks. I tried out a bunch of things again. Still no 'official' 144Hz option. I did manage to OC it to 121Hz but 122 is too much apparently -_-
> My graphics card is a 770, so I doubt that it doesn't have enough rendering power for higher refresh rates. I also tried a smaller resolution but that doesn't change anything. Could be some weird compatibility thing I suppose. I'll look into it.
> That would of course be yet another reason to get a new card. I was strongly considering to buy one anyway. And if the refresh rate thing can be fixed that way, I'd definetely keep the monitor.


@Lotty was having the exact same problem (also 770), and @Pereb mentioned that 960+ (Or a 780TI) can hit 144Hz on these monitors. I can confirm that 780TI works, but it won't let me overclock past 144Hz. When I enable OC, I no longer get any options over 120Hz.


----------



## Nastyo

Yeah I found the post. So did anyone with a 960+ have any issues getting to the advertised 165Hz?
I'm looking at the 970 right now.

EDIT: found this in the manual:



Turning off G-Sync doesn't get you higher refresh rates though. I tried.


----------



## Lotty

Last try. Bought again 2 xb271, wish me luck !


----------



## Malinkadink

4 of these puppies in stock @ NJ microcenter, gonna go take a look tomorrow and try to pick the most recent manufactured panel, they'll probably be December models or maybe even January. Either way i'll see how it is, if its all good and has some bleed i'll give it a week and see if it improves, maybe open her up to relieve some frame pressure. Fingers crossed i get a keeper.


----------



## jlp0209

Decided to try one last time, my local Microcenter got some in stock. Got a Dec 2015 build. There are no dead pixels but there is still BLB in all 4 corners. Interestingly, compared to my Oct 2015 build, gamma is spot on out of the box on the "standard" setting. Even with ColorMunki Display calibration on the Oct 2015 build I still can't hit perfect gamma on all of the bars on the Lagom LCD test site. The Dec 2015 build, no adjustments at all, 2.2 across the board on that site, for what it's worth.

The Dec 2015 build has awful uniformity compared to my Oct 2015 build. Best seen in my attached YouTube screen shot where the right side of the screen shows blue tint. The photo is a pretty accurate picture of what I see. So despite the fact that this one is probably easier to calibrate, the poor uniformity is killer and is auto-return. Worst XB1 I think I've seen on here so far.

Another issue that popped up on both monitors is random hot pixels that pop up and then seem to disappear using jscreenfix...this is the first time ever that this app has actually worked, I'm shocked. Stuck green / white ones on black backgrounds. I am very nervous that this may be a bad sign of things to come with this monitor, who the heck knows. It isn't the Display Port cable, it happens when the monitor is simply plugged in showing a blank screen.

*Edit- gamed for about an hour and it gets worse the longer it is on. There are many hot pixels that come and go, using jscreenfix seems to dissipate many of them. If I press on a small part of the screen it sometimes creates a cluster of more hot pixels. If you want to test it after using the monitor for awhile turn the brightness up and bring up a solid black screen. Phantom hot pixels now...another first for me...

So I am definitely returning the Dec 2015 build with bad uniformity and never buying another one, finally. I am strongly thinking about also returning the "better," if you can call it that, Oct 2015 build and not wasting any more time and money. Luckily the BLB on the Oct 2015 build isn't visible in normal usage despite the fact that the photos make it look worse than the Dec 2015 build. But it's there. Regardless, I have never in my life seen this many issues in any product ever. Here are the pics:

Dec 2015 real world usage uniformity

Oct 2015 at 80 brightness:

Oct 2015 at 30 brightness

Dec 2015 at 80 brightness

Dec 2015 at 30 brightness


----------



## Malinkadink

How easy is it to open up the 271HU? Surely its easier than the 270HU which i've personally opened up to see what was behind the panel and it turned out it was actually scratches and not dirt/dust, unbelievable. I'm just wondering since its a "bezel-less" design and all so i take it that it just has several screws on the back. Reason i ask is the bleed issues can really be eliminated if one is brave enough to open the case and play around with the frame encompassing the panel which is just pinching the monitor causing the bleed like that.


----------



## tonyonizer

I contacted Amazon support yesterday myself as my October model in some cases can take 2-3 tries to turn the power button on or off. Additionally, I have minor to medium black light bleed in all 4 corners. I posted a screenshot of my monitor some pages back. In normal viewing it's absolutely fine, so I'll take that as a win. They offered me a replacement or a 20% refund. I ended up taking the partial refund as I didn't want to deal with the hassle of returning it for something worse.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyonizer*
> 
> I contacted Amazon support yesterday myself as my October model in some cases can take 2-3 tries to turn the power button on or off. Additionally, I have minor to medium black light bleed in all 4 corners. I posted a screenshot of my monitor some pages back. In normal viewing it's absolutely fine, so I'll take that as a win. They offered me a replacement or a 20% refund. I ended up taking the partial refund as I didn't want to deal with the hassle of returning it for something worse.


The refund option seems to be coming up more and more. Maybe that is their solution to keep these returns to a minimum now?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Decided to try one last time, my local Microcenter got some in stock. Got a Dec 2015 build. There are no dead pixels but there is still BLB in all 4 corners. Interestingly, compared to my Oct 2015 build, gamma is spot on out of the box on the "standard" setting. Even with ColorMunki Display calibration on the Oct 2015 build I still can't hit perfect gamma on all of the bars on the Lagom LCD test site. The Dec 2015 build, no adjustments at all, 2.2 across the board on that site, for what it's worth.
> 
> The Dec 2015 build has awful uniformity compared to my Oct 2015 build. Best seen in my attached YouTube screen shot where the right side of the screen shows blue tint. The photo is a pretty accurate picture of what I see. So despite the fact that this one is probably easier to calibrate, the poor uniformity is killer and is auto-return. Worst XB1 I think I've seen on here so far.
> 
> Another issue that popped up on both monitors is random hot pixels that pop up and then seem to disappear using jscreenfix...this is the first time ever that this app has actually worked, I'm shocked. Stuck green / white ones on black backgrounds. I am very nervous that this may be a bad sign of things to come with this monitor, who the heck knows.


Wow, the hot pixel thing is definitely worrisome... I can't believe their QC is actually getting worse!

Interesting that the gamma is correct on the Dec builds. I've been playing with my Oct build for the last two weeks trying to get optimal settings, and I noticed that the screwy gamma gets worse the higher you change that black level setting. The feature is intended to expose more detail in darks for gamers, but it really just washes them out. Anyway, it's as though it still applies a small amount of that feature, even when it's disabled. So it might be something they fixed since the Oct firmware.

If you decide to keep your Oct panel, I can send you the settings and profile I came up with that fix nearly all the problems.

BTW what camera settings did you use for those BLB pics? I want to take similar ones of my panel for comparison.

Also, if you do give up on the XB1, you should probably skip 144Hz IPS altogether for now, since AUO is the only company making them and they are awful at manufacturing anything reliably. I saw that review of 20 PG279Qs, and BLB varied from mediocre to godawful.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Wow, the hot pixel thing is definitely worrisome... I can't believe their QC is actually getting worse!
> 
> Interesting that the gamma is correct on the Dec builds. I've been playing with my Oct build for the last two weeks trying to get optimal settings, and I noticed that the screwy gamma gets worse the higher you change that black level setting. The feature is intended to expose more detail in darks for gamers, but it really just washes them out. Anyway, it's as though it still applies a small amount of that feature, even when it's disabled. So it might be something they fixed since the Oct firmware.
> 
> If you decide to keep your Oct panel, I can send you the settings and profile I came up with that fix nearly all the problems.
> 
> BTW what camera settings did you use for those BLB pics? I want to take similar ones of my panel for comparison.
> 
> Also, if you do give up on the XB1, you should probably skip 144Hz IPS altogether for now, since AUO is the only company making them and they are awful at manufacturing anything reliably. I saw that review of 20 PG279Qs, and BLB varied from mediocre to godawful.


However, not all of that can be blamed on AUO. Considering the XB and PG use pretty much the same panel, why is it that the PG has significantly worse problems with BLB than the XB? People on this forum have proven that it comes down to the design of the frame and the pressure that is being applied to the panel. The design of the Asus results in much higher BLB than the XB. Without a redesign, they are not going to improve this.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Wow, the hot pixel thing is definitely worrisome... I can't believe their QC is actually getting worse!
> 
> Interesting that the gamma is correct on the Dec builds. I've been playing with my Oct build for the last two weeks trying to get optimal settings, and I noticed that the screwy gamma gets worse the higher you change that black level setting. The feature is intended to expose more detail in darks for gamers, but it really just washes them out. Anyway, it's as though it still applies a small amount of that feature, even when it's disabled. So it might be something they fixed since the Oct firmware.
> 
> If you decide to keep your Oct panel, I can send you the settings and profile I came up with that fix nearly all the problems.
> 
> BTW what camera settings did you use for those BLB pics? I want to take similar ones of my panel for comparison.
> 
> Also, if you do give up on the XB1, you should probably skip 144Hz IPS altogether for now, since AUO is the only company making them and they are awful at manufacturing anything reliably. I saw that review of 20 PG279Qs, and BLB varied from mediocre to godawful.


Yes the hot pixels are strange. At least they go back to normal after awhile. I don't want to have to use a program to bring them back every time I use the monitor. I simply used my iphone 6s camera on regular settings sitting about 7 feet away from the monitor. It does expose the BLB a bit more but honestly, the photos are fairly close to what I actually see and only a bit exaggerated. Taking a video and then screenshot of the video makes the BLB look much better than it actually is, at least for me.

I am interested in your settings and profile and would love to test it out, thanks! If I decide to give up on it, I plan on skipping 1440p 144hz altogether and will jump to a quality 4K IPS panel. The saving grace re: my Oct 2015 build is that Frys warranty covers single dead or stuck pixels, so I can always use that if the problems get worse.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Yes the hot pixels are strange. At least they go back to normal after awhile. I don't want to have to use a program to bring them back every time I use the monitor. I simply used my iphone 6s camera on regular settings sitting about 7 feet away from the monitor. It does expose the BLB a bit more but honestly, the photos are fairly close to what I actually see and only a bit exaggerated. Taking a video and then screenshot of the video makes the BLB look much better than it actually is, at least for me.
> 
> I am interested in your settings and profile and would love to test it out, thanks! If I decide to give up on it, I plan on skipping 1440p 144hz altogether and will jump to a quality 4K IPS panel. The saving grace re: my Oct 2015 build is that Frys warranty covers single dead or stuck pixels, so I can always use that if the problems get worse.


I think you are the first to post an issue like this. Personally, I would have returned it asap. There is obviously a significant defect with that panel, it should not be doing this.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I think you are the first to post an issue like this. Personally, I would have returned it asap. There is obviously a significant defect with that panel, it should not be doing this.


This happened in both of my monitors. I didn't notice it at all for the past 2.5 weeks with my Oct 2015 build. And it is barely noticeable unless you really put your face closer to the screen. I only saw it because I was adjusting brightness to take photos of BLB and then was like, what is this now? Single lit pixels on an all black background. Putting gentle pressure on the screen lights up more pixels. Then I use jscreenfix and poof, most are back to normal. They are much dimmer than the typical stuck pixels I've seen.

I can't believe it is only me. Many others just haven't noticed it / look at the screen as closely as I do. I'm trying my best to just look past all this and enjoy this monitor.


----------



## n1cares

Guys, I need your help once more. I noticed a yellow glow in the top left corner of the monitor. Is there any chance to get rid of it other than returning it to amazon?


----------



## seven7thirty30

Update: I never got around to posting this, but Acer sent me a new monitor neck and stand within 3 days after I contacted them about the cracked neck I received when I bought the monitor new last month. I told them all I needed was the neck but they still sent the entire assembly. They over packed it too. Customer service was good to me. Just wanted to share. A lot of bad stories on this thread about Acer. Guess I'm just lucky.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> This happened in both of my monitors. I didn't notice it at all for the past 2.5 weeks with my Oct 2015 build. And it is barely noticeable unless you really put your face closer to the screen. I only saw it because I was adjusting brightness to take photos of BLB and then was like, what is this now? Single lit pixels on an all black background. Putting gentle pressure on the screen lights up more pixels. Then I use jscreenfix and poof, most are back to normal. They are much dimmer than the typical stuck pixels I've seen.
> 
> I can't believe it is only me. Many others just haven't noticed it / look at the screen as closely as I do. I'm trying my best to just look past all this and enjoy this monitor.


Oh, I thought you meant you only saw the hot pixels on the Dec build... great, now I'm scared to look for them on mine... (probably won't, because I'm past the return date haha).

I wonder if your BLB pattern will continue changing, but hopefully for the better? I think you mentioned that it started with very little, but developed a lot within 24 hours. Has it seemed to improve any since that point? Maybe I just lucked out, but I had some minor BLB to start (mostly covered by IPS glow anyway), but 1.5 months later it's practically non-existent.

I'm at work right now so I don't have access to my calibration stuff... but I'm currently running the panel at RGB 99-94-100 and 25 brightness. For my particular panel, I observed the white point for the warm setting (i.e. 100-100-100) to be about 6350K on average, with some minor yellow-green tint. (BTW, it takes at least 2 hours for the monitor to fully warm up... it starts at 6200K and gradually stabilizes at 6350K) Out of curiosity, where does yours fall before calibration? If you use the sRGB Color Space Profile in Windows Color Management, you can use DisplayCAL to generate a report for your uncalibrated settings by selecting "Current" in the dropdown. I'll post my results later tonight for comparison... the best testchart to use for testing display settings is the grayscale one, has like 53 shades of gray and gives a good chart of gamma and color temp. You should be able to see what effect your settings have, and how they differ from 0-100% white. In my case, gamma is around 1.9 to start, but corrects itself to 2.2 around 15% white. Also, you may notice RGB settings get an accurate 6500K for 100% white, but are off for 20-80% for example. I spent a ton of time with different settings to find the optimal ones because of that.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Oh, I thought you meant you only saw the hot pixels on the Dec build... great, now I'm scared to look for them on mine... (probably won't, because I'm past the return date haha).
> 
> I wonder if your BLB pattern will continue changing, but hopefully for the better? I think you mentioned that it started with very little, but developed a lot within 24 hours. Has it seemed to improve any since that point? Maybe I just lucked out, but I had some minor BLB to start (mostly covered by IPS glow anyway), but 1.5 months later it's practically non-existent.
> 
> I'm at work right now so I don't have access to my calibration stuff... but I'm currently running the panel at RGB 99-94-100 and 25 brightness. For my particular panel, I observed the white point for the warm setting (i.e. 100-100-100) to be about 6350K on average, with some minor yellow-green tint. (BTW, it takes at least 2 hours for the monitor to fully warm up... it starts at 6200K and gradually stabilizes at 6350K) Out of curiosity, where does yours fall before calibration? If you use the sRGB Color Space Profile in Windows Color Management, you can use DisplayCAL to generate a report for your uncalibrated settings by selecting "Current" in the dropdown. I'll post my results later tonight for comparison... the best testchart to use for testing display settings is the grayscale one, has like 53 shades of gray and gives a good chart of gamma and color temp. You should be able to see what effect your settings have, and how they differ from 0-100% white. In my case, gamma is around 1.9 to start, but corrects itself to 2.2 around 15% white. Also, you may notice RGB settings get an accurate 6500K for 100% white, but are off for 20-80% for example. I spent a ton of time with different settings to find the optimal ones because of that.


You'll never see them if you aren't looking for them, but curious if anyone else ends up noticing it.

Yes my BLB did exist when I first got the monitor and it has increased a decent amount since then. If I keep it I am definitely buying the Frys replacement plan just in case it keeps getting worse. I would exchange, but it is the best one I've gotten so far and don't believe I'll ever get one with fewer flaws. It is either being kept or flat out returned for refund.

I didn't measure white point before calibration, I will have to try it over the next day or so. I do remember that out of the box gamma was very light (closer to 1.8 than 2.2). Thanks!


----------



## ToKuten

- What si the standard warranty for Acer monitors ?
2 years for XB series ?

What is the ACER Dead Pixel Policy ?

I am afraid when i read this link ISO 13406-2 Guidelines for LCD Pixel Defects
and this link Zero Bright Dots guaranteed
ZBD" feature Monitors only, Zero Bright Dots guaranteed for *3 months after purchase*
It means you won t be able to ask for an exchange until you have 16 dead pixels








Quote:


> 2.1.5 minor defects of LCD displays occurring in Systems equipped with LCD display technology, provided that
> there shall not be more than four (4) defective pixels per million pixels on a given LCD display, and provided
> further that, if the display panel is divided into nine (9) equal rectangular areas, there shall be no more than one
> defective pixel in the central area of the display.


----------



## DukeLukewarm

Just got my XB271HU, so far very acceptable levels of BLB and no dead pixels, dust or oil stains. How's the uniformity looking though? To my untrained eye it seems pretty bad but I might just be imagining things. Worth gambling with returns for?


----------



## KickAssCop

Unless you like staring at white backgrounds all day, I would say check games movies and other nice bright colored videos and then make your opinion about uniformity.
If you are a gambler then go ahead and return what looks like a perfectly good monitor.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DukeLukewarm*
> 
> Just got my XB271HU, so far very acceptable levels of BLB and no dead pixels, dust or oil stains. How's the uniformity looking though? To my untrained eye it seems pretty bad but I might just be imagining things. Worth gambling with returns for?


Whether it's acceptable is your decision. Good BLB and no panel defects already puts it well above most imo. I'd try using it for a few weeks and play some games on it to see if uniformity bothers you enough that you aren't happy with it. As to being worth the gamble for return, I'd say probably not. Perfect panels of these seem to be unicorns at this point. There's a high chance there will be something just as bad wrong with the next one.


----------



## Sptz

I was planning on switching from my BenQ XL2411Z to this but all these issues are making me a bit nervous :S


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DukeLukewarm*
> 
> Just got my XB271HU, so far very acceptable levels of BLB and no dead pixels, dust or oil stains. How's the uniformity looking though? To my untrained eye it seems pretty bad but I might just be imagining things. Worth gambling with returns for?


See post #3615 from me a page or two back. The photo I took of the YouTube page is an example of horrible uniformity in every day usage. If yours looks good while viewing normal content then your uniformity is fine.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DukeLukewarm*
> 
> Just got my XB271HU, so far very acceptable levels of BLB and no dead pixels, dust or oil stains. How's the uniformity looking though? To my untrained eye it seems pretty bad but I might just be imagining things. Worth gambling with returns for?


Hmmm... kind of hard to tell from that pic. It looks like the outside edges, especially the left side, are a bit yellowish compared to the middle. Try moving an all white window around the desktop and see if you notice the color change from a white to off white.


----------



## combat fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DukeLukewarm*
> 
> Just got my XB271HU, so far very acceptable levels of BLB and no dead pixels, dust or oil stains. How's the uniformity looking though? To my untrained eye it seems pretty bad but I might just be imagining things. Worth gambling with returns for?


Looks awful to me. No way could I accept that.


----------



## addicTix

@DukeLukewarm
If it looks like that with naked eye, return it.
Well only if it bothers you, but I wouldn't accept that. It looks like the whole screen is yellow, except the middle...


----------



## jlp0209

So after more time with my monitor I agree with Yellows' findings about 10 pages back. There's definitely something that happens to the frame after use for a few hours that increases BLB. I have almost no BLB right when I power on the monitor, it is nearly perfect and the best I've seen so far out of my monitor. Then you see my photos that were taken after a few hours of use, a lot more BLB. The photos were taken with my iPhone 6S camera and even with the over-exposure the BLB is pretty minimal before the monitor heats up from use. I've had the monitor for 2.5 weeks. Don't know what to make of this, haha, maybe this means BLB will be gone after months of use due to frame changes?

Monitor at 30 brightness after a few minutes of being powered on:


Monitor at 80 brightness after a few minutes of being powered on:


Monitor at 30 brightness after 3+ hours of use:


Monitor at 80 brightness after 3+ hours of use:


----------



## addicTix

Its probably something about the heat while this thing is turned on.
Maybe you should try out to cool the monitor down with something like fans. A lot of them so it keeps the monitor @ room temperature or cooler
If theres no issue with it, then you know its the heat of the monitor. Because if the plastic gets warm, its stretching and if its cold its tighting.

Thats just what I think, maybe theres another reason but this is pretty logic imo


----------



## Nastyo

Just in case anyone else was wondering: I got my new 970 now and I can overclock the panel to 165Hz just fine. It also helps a lot with running games at 1440p of course =) I'm really loving this monitor!
So it looks like:
>= 650Ti Boost -> 120Hz max or 144Hz for 780Ti?
>= 960 Boost -> 165Hz max


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> So after more time with my monitor I agree with Yellows' findings about 10 pages back. There's definitely something that happens to the frame after use for a few hours that increases BLB. I have almost no BLB right when I power on the monitor, it is nearly perfect and the best I've seen so far out of my monitor. Then you see my photos that were taken after a few hours of use, a lot more BLB. The photos were taken with my iPhone 6S camera and even with the over-exposure the BLB is pretty minimal before the monitor heats up from use. I've had the monitor for 2.5 weeks. Don't know what to make of this, haha, maybe this means BLB will be gone after months of use due to frame changes?


FFS, this now really adds an extra layer of complexity to the lottery that you enter in to buying this monitor in the first place! Now you can't even trust what you see when you first turn it on!! When will this torture end, I just want to buy a monitor that works properly [sob] ARRGGGHHHHH!!!


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> FFS, this now really adds an extra layer of complexity to the lottery that you enter in to buying this monitor in the first place! Now you can't even trust what you see when you first turn it on!! When will this torture end, I just want to buy a monitor that works properly [sob] ARRGGGHHHHH!!!


Is this the ACER's beta project for 27' IPS panel at 144hz/165hz , 2,560 x 1,440 resolution, 16:9 with g-sync ?








I want to participate in it but i want a beta price


----------



## kaelthai

Just received my first XB271HU after 3-4 failed PG279Qs. It's not good.... found a speck of dust in the middle of the panel close to the center and to top it off the monitor actually went out of sync before and after calibrating it.





Sorry for the really bad camera quality if you look closely there is a line in the middle where the two halves of the display leave a gap. Better luck next time


----------



## Lotty

FUUUUCKKKKKKKK









JACKPOT with 3 Dust particles FUUUUCK









0 BLB FUUUUCKKK










plz plz plz help me how i can clean this Dust particles ?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotty*
> 
> FUUUUCKKKKKKKK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JACKPOT with 3 Dust particles FUUUUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0 BLB FUUUUCKKK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plz plz plz help me how i can clean this Dust particles ?


Don't be too sad I've hit the **** jackpot too









just take a look at the idiotic issues with this monitor lol. I have 3 for surround and there all going back









#1) Can we say hello to insane uniformity issues? My middle screen is yellow my side ones are totally different.
#2) Dead pixels or dust yay!
#3) Bezels don't align flush leaving this nasty gap because of the monitors design ROFL








#4) Got some God Ray type BLB from the predator logo shining upwards

Needless to say there all going back and I'm going to try my luck with PG279Q's. I know there retention method is different but atleast I can align the bezels for a surround setup to leave no gap.

 <- TRolololololo Seriously AU optronics?? LIke this is QC?


I'll just say this I'll NEVER USE a 60hz panel again my god the insane difference. Was using HP ZR30W's before. Now this is the sad part it's either Ultrawide 100hz issues and or the panel lottery from these AU panels.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Needless to say there all going back and I'm going to try my luck with PG279Q's. I know there retention method is different but atleast I can align the bezels for a surround setup to leave no gap.
> 
> <- TRolololololo Seriously AU optronics?? LIke this is QC?


That picture is just RIDICULOUS... man these panels really can suck! Is there such a thing as a good PG279Q though? I genuinely thought they were all bad, and only people who are registered blind or who think these faults are normal on a "premium" monitor are keeping them?! At least SOME decent XB271's seem to be floating around based on what I've seen.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Don't be too sad I've hit the **** jackpot too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just take a look at the idiotic issues with this monitor lol. I have 3 for surround and there all going back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1) Can we say hello to insane uniformity issues? My middle screen is yellow my side ones are totally different.
> #2) Dead pixels or dust yay!
> #3) Bezels don't align flush leaving this nasty gap because of the monitors design ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4) Got some God Ray type BLB from the predator logo shining upwards
> 
> Needless to say there all going back and I'm going to try my luck with PG279Q's. I know there retention method is different but atleast I can align the bezels for a surround setup to leave no gap.
> 
> I'll just say this I'll NEVER USE a 60hz panel again my god the insane difference. Was using HP ZR30W's before. Now this is the sad part it's either Ultrawide 100hz issues and or the panel lottery from these AU panels.


Can you calibrate / adjust the middle screen at all? If it is uniform then you should be able to make the whites cooler?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Can you calibrate / adjust the middle screen at all? If it is uniform then you should be able to make the whites cooler?


Doesnt do anything the whole panel has this yellow tint. Any chnages its just laced with a yellow color.

It's like looking at the monitor with gunner glasses lol.


----------



## brocoolio

Hey does anybody know if the XB271HUs at NCIXUS are open box/ returns?

A couple of days ago there was only 1 left in stock, but now there's 3 (as of 2/14/2016). Any help would be appreciated since I'm looking to join XB271HU club some time next month.

Thanks


----------



## ZombieDawgg

On my 7th one. This one has a translucent spot in the bottom right corner behind the LCD and horrible BLB.

F*** this monitor. F*** Acer.

It's ridiculous that such an expensive monitor has worse quality control than my old $150 monitor.

I'm now going to avoid Acer like the plague.


----------



## mikesgt

Really surprised to see these latest posts. This monitor produced many happy customers at first, including myself (October build). Seems maybe the QC has taken a bit of a dive the last couple of months? Here are pics of mine, and many others looks like this as well back in the September timeframe.


----------



## ZombieDawgg

I got my original one for christmas from my parents, and we've been replacing them since. I've had to deal with burn in on two models, backlight bleed on all 7, dead pixels on two, dust under the screen, oil behind the LCD, one model was sold new when it was used. Over the December- February periods, I've just had problems.

Pure. Trash.


----------



## kingduqc

For over 1000 CAD I would expect more for a premium monitor. I'm so sad because I want a high refresh rate g sync IPS 1440p monitor, and the only two that fits this are a complete joke. I guess I'll wait for an OLED screen in 2-3 years...


----------



## acerpredator

here is a pic of my Acer Predator XB271HU. the box was labeled with December. I have 0 dead pixels. that i could notice anyways. no defects to the monitor that i m aware of. overclocks to 165hz no issues. Out of the box though my colors were horrible. everything looked blue. i fiddled with the settings and got it to where i m happy. I have pics below of the Blb/glow. the brightness is at 80. these pics are after the monitor has been running for about 6 days now (not straight though, it goes to sleep at night and i do not use it all day.) games look amazing. dark screen have some noticeable BLB. when screens are not dark i cannot notice the blb.

what do you guys think? with this blb is the screen a keeper? other then the blb i have no issues with it.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> here is a pic of my Acer Predator XB271HU. the box was labeled with December. I have 0 dead pixels. that i could notice anyways. no defects to the monitor that i m aware of. overclocks to 165hz no issues. Out of the box though my colors were horrible. everything looked blue. i fiddled with the settings and got it to where i m happy. I have pics below of the Blb/glow. the brightness is at 80. these pics are after the monitor has been running for about 6 days now (not straight though, it goes to sleep at night and i do not use it all day.) games look amazing. dark screen have some noticeable BLB. when screens are not dark i cannot notice the blb.
> 
> what do you guys think? with this blb is the screen a keeper? other then the blb i have no issues with it.


From my personal experience, I assume that the pictures are a bit overexposed? Also do you intend to run the monitor at 80 brightness, I'm running mine at about 26 right now since I'm typically in a dark room. If you personally are not concerned with the BLB, IPS Glow or anything then keep it. To me that looks like normal glow for the most part, a bit of bleed but not much. Given the lottery, you may want to keep it unless you are just going for a refund and pulling out of the lottery entirely.

You might want to try running the monitor at a lower brightness unless you really want to run at 80.


----------



## acerpredator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> From my personal experience, I assume that the pictures are a bit overexposed? Also do you intend to run the monitor at 80 brightness, I'm running mine at about 26 right now since I'm typically in a dark room. If you personally are not concerned with the BLB, IPS Glow or anything then keep it. To me that looks like normal glow for the most part, a bit of bleed but not much. Given the lottery, you may want to keep it unless you are just going for a refund and pulling out of the lottery entirely.
> 
> You might want to try running the monitor at a lower brightness unless you really want to run at 80.


not sure what you mean by over exposed. i took pics with a regular nothing special digital camera. i ll take your advice and run on lower brightness. really havent tested it on lower brightness. BLB looks better to me in real life. i m not sure. look at the pics:

here is 40 brightness:



here is 30 brightness:



maybe a keeper?


----------



## KickAssCop

Take a video and then post a screenshot of the video. Are you able to see the bleed on the edges as pronounced with a naked eye? Camera overexposes image. Only video function typically provides the correct view. Can do on your iPhone or any other digital camera. If you can't see the yellow on the right bottom edge in gaming then keep it.


----------



## atomicus

It's REALLY hard with pictures to gauge how bad a monitor really is. I went through 4 of the XB270's myself, all had really bad noticeable bleed, but the pictures I took looked FAR worse, so although they weren't an accurate reflection of the problem, it was still bad enough for me to notice and be a distraction. Ultimately it's in the eye of the beholder though, and if you are happy with it or not. Also if you actually do game in the dark much.


----------



## acerpredator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Take a video and then post a screenshot of the video. Are you able to see the bleed on the edges as pronounced with a naked eye? Camera overexposes image. Only video function typically provides the correct view. Can do on your iPhone or any other digital camera. If you can't see the yellow on the right bottom edge in gaming then keep it.


those pictures show a fairly accurate representation of the bleed areas, although a bit more pronounced. i guess this is the overexposure. tonight when it is dark i ll try an get a video. while playing games the bleed is unnoticeable unless there is a black background.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's REALLY hard with pictures to gauge how bad a monitor really is. I went through 4 of the XB270's myself, all had really bad noticeable bleed, but the pictures I took looked FAR worse, so although they weren't an accurate reflection of the problem, it was still bad enough for me to notice and be a distraction. Ultimately it's in the eye of the beholder though, and if you are happy with it or not. Also if you actually do game in the dark much.


i m leaning towards keeping it because it seems that the lottery has not worked out well for some. i m hoping in the next week or two the bleed gets better.


----------



## addicTix

@acerpredator

Dude. Don't be stupid. DEFINITELY KEEP THAT ONE!!
Its like the jackpot if you don't have any dead pixels or dust.
Also your pictures are a bit overexposed, so it should look less extreme with naked eyes.

I would definitely keep it, there's no way that I would return a IPS 144Hz monitor without any dead pixels or dust! I have always bad luck with these monitors, I get dead pixels or dust everytime.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> those pictures show a fairly accurate representation of the bleed areas, although a bit more pronounced. i guess this is the overexposure. tonight when it is dark i ll try an get a video. while playing games the bleed is unnoticeable unless there is a black background.
> i m leaning towards keeping it because it seems that the lottery has not worked out well for some. i m hoping in the next week or two the bleed gets better.


Agree, the photos do more accurately represent the visible BLB on my monitor as well. If I do a video and screenshot it makes it look much better than it is. Which is why I'm convinced that the majority of "good" monitors shown in this thread have more visible BLB than what is shown. Sure there are probably a few gems out there with minimal BLB, though.

This is where I'm at as well. I do have BLB but it isn't visible in regular usage and only barely noticeable in dim lighting and black backgrounds. But, the BLB is still there which bothers me, especially at this price point. 9 days left for me in my return period window...


----------



## acerpredator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> @acerpredator
> 
> Dude. Don't be stupid. DEFINITELY KEEP THAT ONE!!
> Its like the jackpot if you don't have any dead pixels or dust.
> Also your pictures are a bit overexposed, so it should look less extreme with naked eyes.
> 
> I would definitely keep it, there's no way that I would return a IPS 144Hz monitor without any dead pixels or dust! I have always bad luck with these monitors, I get dead pixels or dust everytime.


Yes it does look less extreme to the naked eye. I recently just adjusted the brightness from 80 to 30 and i d say the blb is much improved on dark screens. Guess shes a keeper, i wont expect a perfect panel with newer technology. Just need to upgrade my 970gtx scc to a pascal titian and i m ready to feed this darn thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Agree, the photos do more accurately represent the visible BLB on my monitor as well. If I do a video and screenshot it makes it look much better than it is. Which is why I'm convinced that the majority of "good" monitors shown in this thread have more visible BLB than what is shown. Sure there are probably a few gems out there with minimal BLB, though.
> 
> This is where I'm at as well. I do have BLB but it isn't visible in regular usage and only barely noticeable in dim lighting and black backgrounds. But, the BLB is still there which bothers me, especially at this price point. 9 days left for me in my return period window...


can you show me a picture at about 30brightness? maybe you ll regret sending that one in..


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> Yes it does look less extreme to the naked eye. I recently just adjusted the brightness from 80 to 30 and i d say the blb is much improved on dark screens. Guess shes a keeper, i wont expect a perfect panel with newer technology. Just need to upgrade my 970gtx scc to a pascal titian and i m ready to feed this darn thing.
> can you show me a picture at about 30brightness? maybe you ll regret sending that one in..


See post #3637, pasted the link below.

I posted photos of brightness at 30 right at start up vs. 3 hours run time. Mine does get worse as the monitor heats up. But even then the BLB isn't all that noticeable while using it unless I turn all lights off in my room and view a black background at same time. I've gone through several samples of XB271HU. This one has great uniformity and no dead/stuck pixels or dust. Except for some lingering hot pixels after using the monitor, those can be fixed using JScreenfix or something similar. The weird hot pixel issue is what has me concerned about mine, other ones I've tried also had the issue and regardless of cable plugged into them. Otherwise my current monitor is perfect.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/3630#post_24888394


----------



## equlizer34

well I've had mine for exactly 1 month and its on about 5 hours per day and gaming maybe half of that. I have to say most of my blb/glow is gone. I'm using 30 brightness and changed nothing else.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> Yes it does look less extreme to the naked eye. I recently just adjusted the brightness from 80 to 30 and i d say the blb is much improved on dark screens. Guess shes a keeper, i wont expect a perfect panel with newer technology. Just need to upgrade my 970gtx scc to a pascal titian and i m ready to feed this darn thing.
> can you show me a picture at about 30brightness? maybe you ll regret sending that one in..


Glad to hear you're keeping it, I think that some of it is just typical IPS glow, because after looking at my old IPS that I have in varying environments I noticed that there's some noticeable glow in the bottom right in low to no light situations. I believe the reason I didn't really notice it was 1) I wasn't looking for it, 2) I think the glossy finish actually makes it less noticeable in my opinion.

I think people are being pretty hard on the monitors as far as IPS Glow is concerned. For awhile I was in the same boat, but then I realized that it's not just these monitors. Now I have seen some TERRIBLE examples, I returned a PG279Q for terrible BLB but mostly for uniformity. On the whole, I'd say that anything with unnoticeable BLB and IPS Glow paired with no pixel defects and uniformity issues is a keeper. My XB271HU has some glow but this is to be expected, especially since I sit a bit closer to the monitor than normal


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> well I've had mine for exactly 1 month and its on about 5 hours per day and gaming maybe half of that. I have to say most of my blb/glow is gone. I'm using 30 brightness and changed nothing else.


After 250h of it being on mine has settled as well:



In the beginning the BLB was getting worse and very fast at that. After almost destroying my monitor I just let it rest with some paper spacers between the panel and the frame. I'm not sure if that contributed to the BLB getting better or was it just time. All in all I'm quite happy for now


----------



## theswagdaaddy

I was thinking of getting this one. From where I am, stores should be stocking on the December panels. Any reviews on whether the Dec batches are any good?


----------



## acerpredator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> well I've had mine for exactly 1 month and its on about 5 hours per day and gaming maybe half of that. I have to say most of my blb/glow is gone. I'm using 30 brightness and changed nothing else.


mine is about a week old. Panel is flawless besides BLB. i was going to return it, but i was running brightness at 80 which was a mistake. Now that i dropped it to 30 it is hardly noticable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> See post #3637, pasted the link below.
> 
> I posted photos of brightness at 30 right at start up vs. 3 hours run time. Mine does get worse as the monitor heats up. But even then the BLB isn't all that noticeable while using it unless I turn all lights off in my room and view a black background at same time. I've gone through several samples of XB271HU. This one has great uniformity and no dead/stuck pixels or dust. Except for some lingering hot pixels after using the monitor, those can be fixed using JScreenfix or something similar. The weird hot pixel issue is what has me concerned about mine, other ones I've tried also had the issue and regardless of cable plugged into them. Otherwise my current monitor is perfect.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/3630#post_24888394


sorry about the pixel issue. If it is just one pixel maybe it is worth keeping? my old 1080p 60hz acer had like 8 dead pixels. i seriosuly massaged the screen/pixels and 7 went aways and one was left. Not sure if the massage method would help u, do at ur own risk brah.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Glad to hear you're keeping it, I think that some of it is just typical IPS glow, because after looking at my old IPS that I have in varying environments I noticed that there's some noticeable glow in the bottom right in low to no light situations. I believe the reason I didn't really notice it was 1) I wasn't looking for it, 2) I think the glossy finish actually makes it less noticeable in my opinion.
> 
> I think people are being pretty hard on the monitors as far as IPS Glow is concerned. For awhile I was in the same boat, but then I realized that it's not just these monitors. Now I have seen some TERRIBLE examples, I returned a PG279Q for terrible BLB but mostly for uniformity. On the whole, I'd say that anything with unnoticeable BLB and IPS Glow paired with no pixel defects and uniformity issues is a keeper. My XB271HU has some glow but this is to be expected, especially since I sit a bit closer to the monitor than normal


yeah shes a keeper. i was running brightness at 80 which was not needed and exaggerated the bleed. we will see if time will help it too. shes only a week old.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theswagdaaddy*
> 
> I was thinking of getting this one. From where I am, stores should be stocking on the December panels. Any reviews on whether the Dec batches are any good?


i have a december batch. i d say the blb is there, but tolerable. panel was flawless otherwise. Out of the box the colors WERE HORRIBLE. ADjust them. I m satisfied with my dec panel. Monitor works amazing in games. it is just a matter of having enough gpu power to take advantage of the hz.. hurry up pascal titans where r u???


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> After 250h of it being on mine has settled as well:
> 
> 
> 
> In the beginning the BLB was getting worse and very fast at that. After almost destroying my monitor I just let it rest with some paper spacers between the panel and the frame. I'm not sure if that contributed to the BLB getting better or was it just time. All in all I'm quite happy for now


This would seem to suggest that this is due to partial lackluster manufacturing tolerances/design. And could also be a symptom of shipping and temperature differences. I know in the winter - right now, when the temp in my pc room goes up i can hear plastics crackling from my keyboard and monitors ect. It can get below 50F in my room without the heat on and once i turn the heat on inevitably i will hear things crackle from the expansion caused by dramatic heat differences.

Just know that in most scenarios BLB can be fixed 100%. Not that you should have to bother with a new panel you just spent 500-1000 dollars on, but such as it is that is the reality. And in the most extreme cases could require being invasive and likely voiding your warranty. Which for most is an intolerable caveat understandably. If i bought one of these new Acers or Asus, and as long as there were no bad pixels or dirt (wth?) under the screen i would just fix the BLB myself and be done with it rather than keep sending monitors back and getting the same thing over and over.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> sorry about the pixel issue. If it is just one pixel maybe it is worth keeping? my old 1080p 60hz acer had like 8 dead pixels. i seriosuly massaged the screen/pixels and 7 went aways and one was left. Not sure if the massage method would help u, do at ur own risk brah.


Mine has zero permanently dead or stuck pixels. What I'm talking about are random single "hot" bright pixels that seem to stay lit after powering the monitor on and then displaying a black screen. They go away by massaging them (which creates some more) and by using a stuck pixel utility (eliminates all). They are only visible if I put my eyes very close to the screen and it doesn't happen all the time, way dimmer than the typical permanently stuck pixels I've seen. Really weird.


----------



## theswagdaaddy

thanks for the responses. any ICC profiles for adjusting this? planning to get this maybe in 2 weeks. wonder if it will be the Jan manufacturing batch


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> This would seem to suggest that this is due to partial lackluster manufacturing tolerances/design.


Partial? They smack these monitors together faster than I can make a pancake. They use cheap plastic, tape and glue to keep the monitor together. They just try to make it look pretty on the outside. We're a shipped a pile of **** with no QC whatsoever, and they charge premium for it. Backlight bleed coming and going when based on temperature is also a joke we shouldn't have to deal with. And Acer give 2 years warranty on this. For such an expensive monitor, I would expect 5 years warranty. But I guess they know they are shipping a monitor put together by the cheapest pieces and labour they can find.

/rant


----------



## Avant Garde

The REAL problem here and worldwide is : TOLERANCE.

People have too much tolerance for this _display QC_ nonsense!
People are ready to swallow everything nowadays and it's just sad really.
As long as all of that stays this way nothing's gonna change and we all will be getting mediocre to bad quality tech for extreme amounts of money.
Make a statement with your wallet!


----------



## theswagdaaddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> The REAL problem here and worldwide is : TOLERANCE.
> 
> People have too much tolerance for this _display QC_ nonsense!
> People are ready to swallow everything nowadays and it's just sad really.
> As long as all of that stays this way nothing's gonna change and we all will be getting mediocre to bad quality tech for extreme amounts of money.
> Make a statement with your wallet!


How much are these going for where you guys are at and, assuming there is perfect QC (if that ever exist) and you'll get a perfect panel 95% of the time, how much more would you be willing to pay for it?


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theswagdaaddy*
> 
> How much are these going for where you guys are at and, assuming there is perfect QC (if that ever exist) and you'll get a perfect panel 95% of the time, how much more would you be willing to pay for it?


Going for $1000 where I am at (including tax, etc). For this price, you are already paying for perfect QC and 5 years warranty, in my opinion. So I wouldn't be willing to pay more. I think a more reasonable price for these monitors are in the $500-600 range, where I would expect good QC and 3 years warranty.


----------



## Avant Garde

@theswagdaaddy The price of an EXCELLENT or NEAR EXCELLENT display is not an issue BUT price of a clearly DEFECTIVE panel IS AN ISSUE, that's it.
Tech is expensive, especially new tech but that's not the topic here, it is this horrendous Quality Control situation and in the future it will be even worse if users don't wake up!

This is a real problem, it's not just some _Gaming monitor_ we're talking here, it does apply on house appliances too and it will be even worse,


----------



## Avant Garde

I'm putting my hopes in DELL to make an IPS version of his S2716DG monitor and just wipe this low quality market of 2K IPS 100+Hz monitors once and for all. Acer and Asus had their chance and they blew it without any intention to tighten QC apparently !


----------



## theswagdaaddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> @theswagdaaddy The price of an EXCELLENT or NEAR EXCELLENT display is not an issue BUT price of a clearly DEFECTIVE panel IS AN ISSUE, that's it.
> Tech is expensive, especially new tech but that's not the topic here, it is this horrendous Quality Control situation and in the future it will be even worse if users don't wake up!
> 
> This is a real problem, it's not just some _Gaming monitor_ we're talking here, it does apply on house appliances too and it will be even worse,


agree with you there mate. i hate defective panels. but i think from ACER's perspective alot of these are probably not defective but cosmetic. ie 3-5 dead pixels is considered normal


----------



## theswagdaaddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> I'm putting my hopes in DELL to make an IPS version of his S2716DG monitor and just wipe this low quality market of 2K IPS 100+Hz monitors once and for all. Acer and Asus had their chance and they blew it without any intention to tighten QC apparently !


me too but no doubt it will cost a lot more. been very impressed with the (somewhat) vanilla U2715H


----------



## Nihaan

Hello

Did anyone else return this product to amazon recently to get refund ?

I received this email.
Quote:


> Hello,
> 
> We're writing to let you know we processed your refund of $20.00 for your Order xxxxxxxxxxxx
> This refund is for the following item(s):
> 
> Item: Incorrect item
> Quantity: 1
> ASIN: B0173PEX20
> Reason for refund: Customer return
> 
> Here's the breakdown of your refund for this item:
> 
> Return Shipping Refund: $20.00
> 
> We'll apply your refund to the following payment method(s):
> 
> Visa Credit Card [expiring on xx/yy]: $20.00
> 
> We've processed a refund for the above order in the amount of $20.00. The refund should appear on your account in 2-3 days if issued to a credit card.
> Refunds issued to a bank account typically take 7-10 days to reflect on the account balance.


I only see 20 usd being refunded and item is named incorrect item Is this normal ?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Partial? They smack these monitors together faster than I can make a pancake. They use cheap plastic, tape and glue to keep the monitor together. They just try to make it look pretty on the outside. We're a shipped a pile of **** with no QC whatsoever, and they charge premium for it. Backlight bleed coming and going when based on temperature is also a joke we shouldn't have to deal with. And Acer give 2 years warranty on this. For such an expensive monitor, I would expect 5 years warranty. But I guess they know they are shipping a monitor put together by the cheapest pieces and labour they can find.
> 
> /rant


And the dead pixels policy is just funny.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Partial? They smack these monitors together faster than I can make a pancake. They use cheap plastic, tape and glue to keep the monitor together. They just try to make it look pretty on the outside. We're a shipped a pile of **** with no QC whatsoever, and they charge premium for it. Backlight bleed coming and going when based on temperature is also a joke we shouldn't have to deal with. And Acer give 2 years warranty on this. For such an expensive monitor, I would expect 5 years warranty. But I guess they know they are shipping a monitor put together by the cheapest pieces and labour they can find.


There is definitely a worrying trend developing, and has been for some time, with the overall quality of certain tech products, and monitors definitely stand out for me. Built in obsolescence has been around a long time of course... we're all accustomed to that and don't even think twice about it anymore. Long gone are the days of buying a fridge or microwave and having it last 30 years, as my parents had. Of course, most people don't WANT to keep such products for this length of time, tastes change and people want 'new and shiny', so why would the manufacturer build a product with a lifespan many orders of magnitude beyond that which customers will utilise? Understandable.

HOWEVER, this trend has now taken a very sinister turn. Somewhere along the line, they cottoned on to the fact customers would actually value 'new and shiny' far above actual quality, and they let things slip. Maybe it was accidental, perhaps a deliberate cost saving measure, but either way, when profits continued to rise, they realised they could cut corners and make even MORE money, as long as they stepped up their marketing game and appealed to that primal 'must have' side of the consumer. We're now at a point in time where people are so obsessed with 'new and shiny' and having the latest greatest thing, they will accept pretty much anything... not only that, they will THANK the manufacturer for providing them with a substandard product, ignoring or simply accepting of obvious faults staring them in the face!! It would be funny if it weren't so sad. I think I'm probably preaching to the converted on here, but we are a minority... the vast majority of people accepting this junk have zero interest or any idea about forums such as this.

I've no idea where this is all going to lead us in the long term, but something needs to change or it will only get worse. As you say, the only way it will is if people vote with their wallets! It's the only language they understand or are even interested in.


----------



## C3321J6

What is everyone thought on running these monitors at 165hz long term. I mean we are dealing with 2 incompetent companies acer and AU Optronic.

I cant find post but someone said that acer warranty doesn't cover damage from overclocking also if you go into service menu it monitors how long you have overclocked the monitor.
I ran my XB270HU at 165hz for like a week and than though really hard about it and i ended up putting back at 144 just because of the problems with these monitor even after usage and even though i have replacement plan with microcenter it took me 12 tries to get a decent panel.

I really want to put back at 165hz but worried.


----------



## Avant Garde

Why? Do you notice that difference between 144Hz and 165Hz ?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> What is everyone thought on running these monitors at 165hz long term. I mean we are dealing with 2 incompetent companies acer and AU Optronic.
> 
> I cant find post but someone said that acer warranty doesn't cover damage from overclocking also if you go into service menu it monitors how long you have overclocked the monitor.
> I ran my XB270HU at 165hz for like a week and than though really hard about it and i ended up putting back at 144 just because of the problems with these monitor even after usage and even though i have replacement plan with microcenter it took me 12 tries to get a decent panel.
> 
> I really want to put back at 165hz but worried.


Surely there is a GOOD reason they called it overclocking 165hz ..


----------



## C3321J6

ANYWAYS......What is everyone thought on running these monitors at 165hz long term

edit
'
you know what forget i asked this place ******* joke!!!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> What is everyone thought on running these monitors at 165hz long term. I mean we are dealing with 2 incompetent companies acer and AU Optronic.
> 
> I cant find post but someone said that acer warranty doesn't cover damage from overclocking also if you go into service menu it monitors how long you have overclocked the monitor.
> I ran my XB270HU at 165hz for like a week and than though really hard about it and i ended up putting back at 144 just because of the problems with these monitor even after usage and even though i have replacement plan with microcenter it took me 12 tries to get a decent panel.
> 
> I really want to put back at 165hz but worried.


I have never ran mine at 165, I don't see the point. There is little to zero difference compared to 144hz, and you have to overclock the monitor to achieve it. There is no way I am overclocking an $800 monitor.


----------



## yellows

I see no reason to bother with 165Hz. From tftcentral's PG279Q (same panel type) review:




The IPS panel is pretty slow to begin with so why make it slower/more blurry?









We won't know for sure until XB271HU gets reviewed, but I'm not too optimistic.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I cant find post but someone said that acer warranty doesn't cover damage from overclocking also if you go into service menu it monitors how long you have overclocked the monitor.


In the Z35 review on TFTCentral, he says this about the 200Hz overclocking feature:
Quote:


> We have been told that overclocking does not affect the Acer warranty, which carries standard warranty terms and is available via the Acer support website.


I've read similar things elsewhere about Acer monitors and overclocking. I think the reason it's referred to as an overclock is because there's no guarantee that the monitor will reach that 165Hz refresh rate. That's why you can adjust it in increments of 5Hz (or whatever it is, I can't use it with my 780Ti).

As for how useful it is, I'm guessing it is great if you are playing CS:GO and want to further reduce latency... but in terms of smoothness it might be a trade-off of faster refresh for slightly worse pixel response times. Probably makes no difference if the games you play are typically not pegged at max framerate anyway.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> I see no reason to bother with 165Hz. From tftcentral's PG279Q (same panel type) review:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IPS panel is pretty slow to begin with so why make it slower/more blurry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won't know for sure until XB271HU gets reviewed, but I'm not too optimistic.


I can't get on board with calling that 144 Hz performance "pretty slow." Slower than 144 Hz TN on paper yes, but it still looks better than the PG278Q in this test in my opinion (and in their opinion too):


----------



## jlp0209

Well, last straw occurred a bit ago with my monitor. Powered my PC on and everything was completely garbled and off. Powered off the monitor and then it wouldn't display any screen. Did a full system shut down and and restart and the problem went away. I've never seen anything like that in my history of using PC's or Macs. I don't feel like dealing with this any longer and set up an RMA with Frys. Tapping out with these POS monitors, so long Acer and Asus. Really hope that Viewsonic comes through. Until then, back to my trusty AOC G2460PG.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> The REAL problem here and worldwide is : TOLERANCE.
> 
> People have too much tolerance for this _display QC_ nonsense!
> People are ready to swallow everything nowadays and it's just sad really.
> As long as all of that stays this way nothing's gonna change and we all will be getting mediocre to bad quality tech for extreme amounts of money.
> Make a statement with your wallet!


While I completely agree with this statement, the thing is that some people are not even looking for such defects or are unable to notice them. Like I said in a previous post, I didn't notice the IPS glow on my old monitor until I explicitly looked for it.

Now obviously defects such as dead/stuck pixels, excessive BLB and glow would be up for debate. The end all, be all, however is going to be that unless we pull some ridiculous boycott, then nothing will change. I would agree on your statement that QC is quite lacking, because clearly it is. I find it quite ridiculous that as many people as I've seen get bad monitors. On the whole though I think that consumers need to research before they buy, for example, if the manufacturer states that they don't offer warranties for up to X dead pixels, then you need to understand that it's possible and if you don't like that policy, then you should take your business elsewhere.

TL;DR I definitely agree with you, however I don't think anything is going to change until there is competition from other panel makers. Also even though I got a perfect panel, I definitely don't want to act like there aren't duds out there.


----------



## theswagdaaddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> While I completely agree with this statement, the thing is that some people are not even looking for such defects or are unable to notice them. Like I said in a previous post, I didn't notice the IPS glow on my old monitor until I explicitly looked for it.
> 
> Now obviously defects such as dead/stuck pixels, excessive BLB and glow would be up for debate. The end all, be all, however is going to be that unless we pull some ridiculous boycott, then nothing will change. I would agree on your statement that QC is quite lacking, because clearly it is. I find it quite ridiculous that as many people as I've seen get bad monitors. On the whole though I think that consumers need to research before they buy, for example, if the manufacturer states that they don't offer warranties for up to X dead pixels, then you need to understand that it's possible and if you don't like that policy, then you should take your business elsewhere.
> 
> TL;DR I definitely agree with you, however I don't think anything is going to change until there is competition from other panel makers. Also even though I got a perfect panel, I definitely don't want to act like there aren't duds out there.


TBH i know almost next to nothing about monitor manufacturing so I have absolutely no idea whether BLB for example lies with the panel manufacturer or Acer.

What I do know however is I want what I paid for. And what I want like most others here is a working monitor. Working in the sense that we get what we paid for; minimal BLB, good images, no dead pixels and ultimately a good gaming experience.

I wonder if price is the problem in this case. Frankly speaking, it is highly dubious that the Dell U2517H costs a good US 200 less than this whilst not featuring Gsync or 144hz refresh rates. Quality wise however, I think most people would agree that the U series trumps this any day. I always did wonder why the vanilla Dell Ultra Sharp monitors cost so much for vanilla monitors. What makes their display so good when the panel specs are all the same.

And a last word, the newer 27" IPS 144 Hz Gsync models coming out appears to primarily be in 1080p instead of 1440p. I'm not sure why but maybe its QC issues on the 1440p?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theswagdaaddy*
> 
> TBH i know almost next to nothing about monitor manufacturing so I have absolutely no idea whether BLB for example lies with the panel manufacturer or Acer.
> 
> What I do know however is I want what I paid for. And what I want like most others here is a working monitor. Working in the sense that we get what we paid for; minimal BLB, good images, no dead pixels and ultimately a good gaming experience.
> 
> I wonder if price is the problem in this case. Frankly speaking, it is highly dubious that the Dell U2517H costs a good US 200 less than this whilst not featuring Gsync or 144hz refresh rates. Quality wise however, I think most people would agree that the U series trumps this any day. I always did wonder why the vanilla Dell Ultra Sharp monitors cost so much for vanilla monitors. What makes their display so good when the panel specs are all the same.
> 
> And a last word, the newer 27" IPS 144 Hz Gsync models coming out appears to primarily be in 1080p instead of 1440p. I'm not sure why but maybe its QC issues on the 1440p?


I have yet to hear of a 27" 1080p IPS G-SYNC or high refresh rate monitor. Which ones are there? Everyone is moving on from 1080p.

Backlight bleed really traces back to the panel manufacturer. It's pretty much inevitable that an edge-lit LED monitor is going to have some unless Acer only accepts really good quality panels, so both sides are at fault a bit. Acer may be too lenient.

With Dell you're also paying for brand name and warranty. I would imagine better QC as well.


----------



## theswagdaaddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I have yet to hear of a 27" 1080p IPS G-SYNC or high refresh rate monitor. Which ones are there? Everyone is moving on from 1080p.
> 
> Backlight bleed really traces back to the panel manufacturer. It's pretty much inevitable that an edge-lit LED monitor is going to have some unless Acer only accepts really good quality panels, so both sides are at fault a bit. Acer may be too lenient.
> 
> With Dell you're also paying for brand name and warranty. I would imagine better QC as well.


Lenovo is coming out with one. It was announced at CES16 Y27G was it?

http://www.ubergizmo.com/2016/01/lenovo-y27g-curved-gaming-monitor-launched/

1080p 144hz IPS Gsync priced very competitively i might add. But i love Acer's Xb271Hu thin bezels so...


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I have yet to hear of a 27" 1080p IPS G-SYNC or high refresh rate monitor. Which ones are there? Everyone is moving on from 1080p.


None right now, but the Lenovo Y27G is a VA panel with the same specs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theswagdaaddy*
> 
> Lenovo is coming out with one. It was announced at CES16 Y27G was it?
> 
> http://www.ubergizmo.com/2016/01/lenovo-y27g-curved-gaming-monitor-launched/
> 
> 1080p 144hz IPS Gsync priced very competitively i might add. But i love Acer's Xb271Hu thin bezels so...


As above, it's a VA panel, not IPS.


----------



## Avant Garde

Whoever is releasing 27'' 1080p monitor in 2016, I can tell them right now that they don't hope for any profit. Instead forwards they're going backwards, so intelligent, so innovative!


----------



## theswagdaaddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Whoever is releasing 27'' 1080p monitor in 2016, I can tell them right now that they don't hope for any profit. Instead forwards they're going backwards, so intelligent, so innovative!


because not everyone has the gpu juice to drive games at 1440p and above.


----------



## Nihaan

Did anyone else return this monitor to amazon recently to get refund ? I never returned a product to get refund. Before this one i was just returning and getting a new replacement due to faulties they had but after the warning i got from amazon i gave up on this monitor so i returned it to get refund this time.

Did anyone else do the same ? When did you receive your refund ? Did they also give you 20 usd for shipping, right after they received it ?

I heard that for expensive items it can take up to 1-2 weeks to receive full refund, is this correct ?

So here is the email i received.
Quote:


> Hello,
> 
> We're writing to let you know we processed your refund of $20.00 for your Order xxxxxxxxxxxx
> This refund is for the following item(s):
> 
> Item: Incorrect item
> Quantity: 1
> ASIN: B0173PEX20
> Reason for refund: Customer return
> 
> Here's the breakdown of your refund for this item:
> 
> Return Shipping Refund: $20.00
> 
> We'll apply your refund to the following payment method(s):
> 
> Visa Credit Card [expiring on xx/yy]: $20.00
> 
> We've processed a refund for the above order in the amount of $20.00. The refund should appear on your account in 2-3 days if issued to a credit card.
> Refunds issued to a bank account typically take 7-10 days to reflect on the account balance.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Whoever is releasing 27'' 1080p monitor in 2016, I can tell them right now that they don't hope for any profit. Instead forwards they're going backwards, so intelligent, so innovative!


ViewSonic is going to release a super expensive 1440p 144Hz+ IPS G-SYNC monitor but if they will use the same crap panels from AUO then we are still in one circle.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> ViewSonic is going to release a super expensive 1440p 144Hz+ IPS G-SYNC monitor but if they will use the same crap panels from AUO then we are still in one circle.


There is no other panel known in existence, so ALL evidence points to them using an identical panel. If they have rock solid QC however, then we may have better odds of a quality product, and it could be they are building that costly QC process in to the price of the monitor, hence it being more expensive. There is literally nothing else which would justify the purported price of it... and even then, if it ends being close to the X34/PG348Q cost, it becomes much harder to swallow. Time will tell...


----------



## Thanaron

This is my first IPS Monitor and I really don't know if I should return or keep it.

The Glow is noticeable on dark background and is actually pretty distracting. (Maybe I'm just not used to it?)
I have not found any dead pixels oder dust particles.

Brightness 80:


Brightness 30:


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thanaron*
> 
> This is my first IPS Monitor and I really don't know if I should return or keep it.
> 
> The Glow is noticeable on dark background and is actually pretty distracting. (Maybe I'm just not used to it?)
> I have not found any dead pixels oder dust particles.


Seems par for the course with this monitor. If it is noticeable during regular usage, yes, I'd return it. I think if it were me I'd return it, but only you can decide what is tolerable and what isn't.


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thanaron*
> 
> This is my first IPS Monitor and I really don't know if I should return or keep it.
> 
> The Glow is noticeable on dark background and is actually pretty distracting. (Maybe I'm just not used to it?)
> I have not found any dead pixels oder dust particles.
> 
> Brightness 80:
> 
> 
> Brightness 30:


If there are no other issues like dead/stuck pixels, any sort of debris stuck inside the panel, or bad white uniformity I'd use the monitor hard for 1 week then reevaluate the BLB issue.


----------



## atomicus

That looks just as bad as the XB270 and PG279Q were... makes me wonder what on earth the point was in releasing this monitor???!! Such a shame people have to endure this... it's painful, I know. I've had half a dozen IPS monitors over the years, none has come anywhere near as bad as that. We have officially devolved, technologically speaking.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thanaron*
> 
> This is my first IPS Monitor and I really don't know if I should return or keep it.
> 
> The Glow is noticeable on dark background and is actually pretty distracting. (Maybe I'm just not used to it?)
> I have not found any dead pixels oder dust particles.


I would return the monitor. Looks like you lost the lottery and got a real bad one, in my opinion. Or you could use it for a week as someone suggested, and see if things improve. Could also "massage" the affected areas with a micro cloth in hope to reduce the bleed (settles the glue, or something like that). I think someone did just that, earlier in the thread.

However, make sure you have good return policy. If the monitor is found to be "used", your reseller might not give you full refund.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I can't get on board with calling that 144 Hz performance "pretty slow." Slower than 144 Hz TN on paper yes, but it still looks better than the PG278Q in this test in my opinion (and in their opinion too):


Photos are not a good comparison between monitors in terms of motion blur. I've ran XB271HU side-by-side with the TN-based Dell S2716DG in cloned desktop and the difference is not only noticeable, but apparent even to untrained eye. Don't get me wrong, this IPS is the fastest I've seen among other IPS, but it won't approach the level of the Dell. I've only kept the Acer because pros-to-cons ratio was better and I've scored a good panel after many tries


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> That looks just as bad as the XB270 and PG279Q were... makes me wonder what on earth the point was in releasing this monitor???!! Such a shame people have to endure this... it's painful, I know. I've had half a dozen IPS monitors over the years, none has come anywhere near as bad as that. We have officially devolved, technologically speaking.


I think (and hope) quality IPS gaming monitors will be on the horizon. FreeSync and adaptive sync can't catch fire soon enough to continue to push the industry forward. Hopefully majority of monitors in the next year or two will all be compatible with this. Glad to see a major player like Samsung jumping in with its latest 4K monitor, albeit TN. To heck with Nvidia and its proprietary + overpriced crap. Part of me is glad to return my 7th POS XB271HU for this reason. Although I LOVE my 980 Ti Hybrid, my next GPU will be AMD and monitor will be FreeSync compatible.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I think (and hope) quality IPS gaming monitors will be on the horizon. FreeSync and adaptive sync can't catch fire soon enough to continue to push the industry forward. Hopefully majority of monitors in the next year or two will all be compatible with this. Glad to see a major player like Samsung jumping in with its latest 4K monitor, albeit TN. To heck with Nvidia and its proprietary + overpriced crap. Part of me is glad to return my 7th POS XB271HU for this reason. Although I LOVE my 980 Ti Hybrid, my next GPU will be AMD and monitor will be FreeSync compatible.


WOW, I really cannot believe all the problems everyone is having with this monitor.. I posted quite a few threads back when I received mine.. Like I had said earlier, I must have gotten extremely lucky with mine after reading about all the problems everyone is having.. When I ordered mine I was definetly worried as I always do when ordering a monitor, and rightly so... I ordered mine from B&H like I stated in one of my previous posts, thats where I purchase all my video gear, the monitor came double boxed and everything and it is 100% perfect, I have nothing to complain about... I feel for everyone who has gone through all the trouble of getting theres then sending it back only to get another bad one.. That definetly sucks... I wish everyone the best and hope you eventually get one that is to your liking.. I also have a qnix 27" that I have had, I was extremely worried when I ordered that, but for $300 I was like why not, well when it arrived I plugged it in and it had a few dead pixels , I was able to exchange it and my 2nd one was perfect, I was definetly surprised but grateful.... Its just a hassle to exchange stuff especially monitors if you do not get one that is good.. Good luck everyone on your quest on getting a good one...


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Part of me is glad to return my 7th POS XB271HU for this reason.


Aw, guess you decided to return the last Oct model you had? Can't say I blame you, the hot pixel thing would worry me. I wonder what that was about... I did check my monitor a couple of times for hot pixels on an all black screen, but didn't see any.

What's funny is, I was going to try to send you some recommended settings and ICC file, but I've spent like the last month trying to get the perfect calibration for my panel... thought I had it like two weeks ago, but then my backlight continued to drift. What's frustrating is that it doesn't seem to stabilize... starts warm (6200K), settles for a bit at a slightly more neutral temp (6350K), but then after a few hours it seems to become warmer again. It just gets plain out of whack if you leave the monitor on for several days at a time. I am not sure if other monitors do this, because I have never spent this much time messing with my previous two monitors (U3011 and PG278Q).

Anyway, for anyone else trying to calibrate their XB271HU with a ColorMunki Display or i1 Display Pro (same hardware)... you're probably better off using the software that comes with it, instead of DisplayCAL. I tested many, many different calibrations, and found that the CM Display software generally does a better job correcting the weird gamma on this panel (at least Oct build). It also does at least as well for correcting the grayscale.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Aw, guess you decided to return the last Oct model you had? Can't say I blame you, the hot pixel thing would worry me. I wonder what that was about... I did check my monitor a couple of times for hot pixels on an all black screen, but didn't see any.
> 
> What's funny is, I was going to try to send you some recommended settings and ICC file, but I've spent like the last month trying to get the perfect calibration for my panel... thought I had it like two weeks ago, but then my backlight continued to drift. What's frustrating is that it doesn't seem to stabilize... starts warm (6200K), settles for a bit at a slightly more neutral temp (6350K), but then after a few hours it seems to become warmer again. It just gets plain out of whack if you leave the monitor on for several days at a time. I am not sure if other monitors do this, because I have never spent this much time messing with my previous two monitors (U3011 and PG278Q).
> 
> Anyway, for anyone else trying to calibrate their XB271HU with a ColorMunki Display or i1 Display Pro (same hardware)... you're probably better off using the software that comes with it, instead of DisplayCAL. I tested many, many different calibrations, and found that the CM Display software generally does a better job correcting the weird gamma on this panel (at least Oct build). It also does at least as well for correcting the grayscale.


Yeah, shipping it out tonight. There's probably a major issue waiting to happen with the garbled screen from last night and then after powering off it wouldn't power back on without a PC shut down. May well have been an odd motherboard / GPU or G-sync issue, who knows, but it's never happened to me before in my 11 years of building systems. That, along with the average BLB, fading and re-appearing hot pixels, and impossible to calibrate gamma (on my unit at least), is enough for me. I could've sworn I saw another user on these forums with that same garbled screen issue but couldn't find it. Was hoping that person resolved it but I don't want to waste more time / deal with this monitor anymore.

Funny, I calibrated my AOC TN for the first time last night. First attempt with DisplayCAL nailed 2.2 gamma across the board (at the center of the screen) as well as sharpness, brightness, and contrast on that Lagom site. Fined tuned and did a 2nd calibration, and got contrast ratio of 892:1 and hit white point of 6513K at 120 cd/m2. It looks almost as good as the XB271, aside from typical gamma shift.

Thanks a lot for your pointers earlier, really helpful. Good luck with your XB271


----------



## addicTix

Can somebody explain me, what "Hot pixels" are? Kinda sounds like stuck pixels to me. I searched it already in the internet, but I found only hot pixels about cameras

And after reading all this, it seems like the XB271HU is even worse than the XB270HU?!
I've read for the first time about hot pixels, also many people complaining about bad unifomity which was also not the case with the xb270hu...
Its just sad to see, that there are still huge quality control issues after more than 1 year of IPS + 144Hz.
I'm currently on the XB270HU, since august 2015 to be exact, and now its for the 6th time in RMA. Always because of dust. I think I'll never enjoy 144Hz + 1440 + IPS


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Can somebody explain me, what "Hot pixels" are? Kinda sounds like stuck pixels to me. I searched it already in the internet, but I found only hot pixels about cameras
> 
> And after reading all this, it seems like the XB271HU is even worse than the XB270HU?!
> I've read for the first time about hot pixels, also many people complaining about bad unifomity which was also not the case with the xb270hu...
> Its just sad to see, that there are still huge quality control issues after more than 1 year of IPS + 144Hz.
> I'm currently on the XB270HU, since august 2015 to be exact, and now its for the 6th time in RMA. Always because of dust. I think I'll never enjoy 144Hz + 1440 + IPS


My interpretation is "stuck" pixels are exactly that. Stuck at a certain color (blue, red, green, white) and don't disappear regardless of attempts to eliminate them. They aren't dead, just stuck on a certain color.

I called my issue "hot" pixels because the pixels were not permanently stuck. They would also pop up in different random places across the screen. They would stay lit (hot) particularly after being in use (general use, or a game or something) and then went back to normal after using a stuck pixel fixer site / program.

They are probably referred to as stuck pixels, I just called them hot, sorry.


----------



## acerpredator

just wanted to say i think some people may be over reacting about the monitor. i say go ahead and buy one. Give it a return or two and if you strike out you strike out. My monitor has 0 issues beside minimal BLB which now is almost gone, i ll try and get new pics tonight. Other then that the color was horrible out of the box, but i got it to where i m happy.

Gaming has been amazing. The color of the ips is great. the monitor itself looks awesome. the OSD is good too people are over reacting when they its bad. It is simple to use. It is worth a shot trying to get a decent workin monitor. Gaming is great and i havent even hit 144hz yet. i say if u can score a decent one with only some bLB (which can improve with time), u will love this monitor at the pricepiont.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Anyway, for anyone else trying to calibrate their XB271HU with a ColorMunki Display or i1 Display Pro (same hardware)... you're probably better off using the software that comes with it, instead of DisplayCAL. I tested many, many different calibrations, and found that the CM Display software generally does a better job correcting the weird gamma on this panel (at least Oct build). It also does at least as well for correcting the grayscale.


How are you measuring this? With DisplayGUI's verification? If so at what settings?

I found that CM Display's profile is constructed differently than DisplayCAL when it comes to what is preferred. CM prefers gamma while DC tries to make an overall good profile.

CM almost always assumes that gamma is 2.2 while DC's puts real measured values during characterization phase (the Nominal Value column group in the report).

This is my understanding how this works and can be wrong, so correct me if it is!

When you do a profile verification without simulation in DC it verifies how well the current state of the device is reproducing what is stored within the profile. So it basically measures how much off the device is from the state when the profile was made.

If one uses a simulation profile as well, especially with Tone curve set to Gamma 2.2 it will measure how far the current device and the profile is from the ideal 2.2-gamma device. When I measured both profiles CM's was worse both in Average and Maximum ΔE*00 with a Graybalance testchar, but by not much.

Subjectively I prefer the DC profile since it preserves more details especially in the darker areas. Not to mention it allows one to generate a 3D LUT for ReShade which greatly improves gaming for me


----------



## acerpredator

please inform me with what software to calibrate this monitor?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> please inform me with what software to calibrate this monitor?


If you don't have a colorimeter (hardware) then you can calibrate the monitor to your liking using the Windows calibration tool. You can also try applying other users' settings and see if you like them. Otherwise you need to have a colorimeter (i1 Display, Spyder, ColorMunki Display, etc.) in order to use calibration software like DisplayCAL.


----------



## acerpredator

guys my BLB is definitely improving. it is hardly noticeable anymore.

here is a pic from about 4 days ago:


here is my monitor today


i can hardly now notice any BLB after just over a week. I m hoping it gets even better.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thanaron*
> 
> This is my first IPS Monitor and I really don't know if I should return or keep it.
> 
> The Glow is noticeable on dark background and is actually pretty distracting. (Maybe I'm just not used to it?)
> I have not found any dead pixels oder dust particles.
> 
> Brightness 80:
> 
> 
> Brightness 30:


Loosen the panel screw around the edge of the bezel a bit. I don't know how many there are, but there is at least one. Someone said loosening a screw up a bit will improve backlight bleed slightly to drastically. It doesn't hurt to try, and you can always just RMA it anyway if its unacceptable afterwards.


----------



## james41382

I've been looking at upgrading to 1440p for gaming. I've read through quite a bit of this thread from back around page 250 - 300, but it seemed to be the same over and over about bleed, glow, stuck pixels, dead pixels, etc. It's hard to imagine that I would consider purchasing a XB271HU despite all the apparent QC issues users are facing, but with that being said would I be better off purchasing through Amazon instead of Newegg? Newegg is about 100 USD less expensive, but I think Amazon's return policy may be worth it in the end.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Partial? They smack these monitors together faster than I can make a pancake. They use cheap plastic, tape and glue to keep the monitor together. They just try to make it look pretty on the outside. We're a shipped a pile of **** with no QC whatsoever, and they charge premium for it. Backlight bleed coming and going when based on temperature is also a joke we shouldn't have to deal with. And Acer give 2 years warranty on this. For such an expensive monitor, I would expect 5 years warranty. But I guess they know they are shipping a monitor put together by the cheapest pieces and labour they can find.
> 
> /rant


Of course. It's called cost cutting. When i say "partial" i meant it's partially bad tolerances in the panel itself ( separate from the frame ect which is just basically company A or B logo ) that and partially other things like environment, shipping/handling ect. But you clearly never took a part any electronics. They aren't all pretty on the inside. And since you never see it, so it's not actually that big a deal in general.

That silver tape is a good idea. Know why? Because it's NOT a good idea to be putting screws into the back plate of the actual panel. That's why they use it; and it will hold for dozens of years/forever, if left untouched. It's perfectly fine. Not one of the things i would be concerned about in particular.


Know why the mainboard is angled like that? More than likely to save cost on Wire.
Don't get me wrong, never bought and kept a single lcd in my life, i hate them all for their various sins, even if they were made with better tolerances I hate Liquid Crystal displays period. But the way they are "slapped together" is not really surprising nor unusual in general. The actual panels themselves seem to be the issue for the most part.


----------



## Avant Garde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> guys my BLB is definitely improving. it is hardly noticeable anymore.
> 
> here is a pic from about 4 days ago:
> 
> 
> here is my monitor today
> 
> 
> i can hardly now notice any BLB after just over a week. I m hoping it gets even better.


It's pretty noticeable difference there! I'm glad that you're satisfied. Can someone explain how is this possible? Every Asus/Acer monitor might get "better" over time? It has something to do with the glue? (dat rime lol) It has something to do with amount of pressure applied to the panel?

Seriously, what is going on here?

*@KGPrime* That's some serious ghetto-assembly there. Production line rush hour at it's best.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> It's pretty noticeable difference there! I'm glad that you're satisfied. Can someone explain how is this possible? Every Asus/Acer monitor might get "better" over time? It has something to do with the glue? (dat rime lol) It has something to do with amount of pressure applied to the panel?
> 
> Seriously, what is going on here?
> 
> *@KGPrime* That's some serious ghetto-assembly there. Production line rush hour at it's best.


I haven't seen anyone state the Asus PG BLB has gotten better over time, only the Acer. I have been following both threads very consistently.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> How are you measuring this? With DisplayGUI's verification? If so at what settings?
> 
> I found that CM Display's profile is constructed differently than DisplayCAL when it comes to what is preferred. CM prefers gamma while DC tries to make an overall good profile.
> 
> CM almost always assumes that gamma is 2.2 while DC's puts real measured values during characterization phase (the Nominal Value column group in the report).
> 
> This is my understanding how this works and can be wrong, so correct me if it is!
> 
> When you do a profile verification without simulation in DC it verifies how well the current state of the device is reproducing what is stored within the profile. So it basically measures how much off the device is from the state when the profile was made.
> 
> If one uses a simulation profile as well, especially with Tone curve set to Gamma 2.2 it will measure how far the current device and the profile is from the ideal 2.2-gamma device. When I measured both profiles CM's was worse both in Average and Maximum ΔE*00 with a Graybalance testchar, but by not much.
> 
> Subjectively I prefer the DC profile since it preserves more details especially in the darker areas. Not to mention it allows one to generate a 3D LUT for ReShade which greatly improves gaming for me


I think you're right about how the DisplayCAL report works... the nominal values seem to be calculated based on the panel's capabilities (?), and somehow stored in the profile when it is generated by DisplayCAL. I'm not really sure how that all works, though.

What I was using to test my calibrations was the grayscale chart on DisplayCAL, as well as a separate program called HCFR, which is more of a general purpose calibrator program (designed for televisions I believe). In DisplayCAL, I wasn't paying much attention to the Delta E values, because honestly anything under 1 is almost impossible to see with the eyes anyway. Instead, I was looking at the Color Temp and Gamma charts, to see how closely the curves lined up with 6500K and 2.2, respectively. For my particular panel, I have my RGB tuned to where it hits 6500K for 100% white, but it has a bit of error in lower % whites... also, I'm not sure if this is an artifact of my ColorMunki sensor, but in the darks it usually reads much cooler. As a result, my temp drifts from 10000K at 0%, and finally drop to 6500K around 10%. For the gamma, it starts low, like around 1.9, rises to 2.2 for the middle of the chart, then 2.3 at the end.

When I calibrated with DisplayCAL, it doesn't seem to fix the gamma as aggressively, so it still starts off low but eventually corrects itself by around 20%. Also, sometimes the color temp is all over the map for me (ex. bounces between 6400K and 6600K).

With ColorMunki's software, the gamma is corrected to 2.2 very early on, and it stays pretty close from 0-100%. Also, I tend to get less color temp craziness.

When I have time later, I'll update this post with screenshots of all three reports (uncalibrated, DC, and CM) so you can see what I'm talking about. I wouldn't be surprised if DisplayCAL does a better job overall, but since I'm mostly calibrating just to fix the gamma (I personally like my "darks" dark) I like the ColorMunki calibration better. Also, DisplayCAL takes like 2+ hours to complete for me!


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> I think you're right about how the DisplayCAL report works... the nominal values seem to be calculated based on the panel's capabilities (?), and somehow stored in the profile when it is generated by DisplayCAL. I'm not really sure how that all works, though.
> 
> What I was using to test my calibrations was the grayscale chart on DisplayCAL, as well as a separate program called HCFR, which is more of a general purpose calibrator program (designed for televisions I believe). In DisplayCAL, I wasn't paying much attention to the Delta E values, because honestly anything under 1 is almost impossible to see with the eyes anyway. Instead, I was looking at the Color Temp and Gamma charts, to see how closely the curves lined up with 6500K and 2.2, respectively. For my particular panel, I have my RGB tuned to where it hits 6500K for 100% white, but it has a bit of error in lower % whites... also, I'm not sure if this is an artifact of my ColorMunki sensor, but in the darks it usually reads much cooler. As a result, my temp drifts from 10000K at 0%, and finally drop to 6500K around 10%. For the gamma, it starts low, like around 1.9, rises to 2.2 for the middle of the chart, then 2.3 at the end.
> 
> When I calibrated with DisplayCAL, it doesn't seem to fix the gamma as aggressively, so it still starts off low but eventually corrects itself by around 20%. Also, sometimes the color temp is all over the map for me (ex. bounces between 6400K and 6600K).
> 
> With ColorMunki's software, the gamma is corrected to 2.2 very early on, and it stays pretty close from 0-100%. Also, I tend to get less color temp craziness.
> 
> When I have time later, I'll update this post with screenshots of all three reports (uncalibrated, DC, and CM) so you can see what I'm talking about. I wouldn't be surprised if DisplayCAL does a better job overall, but since I'm mostly calibrating just to fix the gamma (I personally like my "darks" dark) I like the ColorMunki calibration better. Also, DisplayCAL takes like 2+ hours to complete for me!


Don't expect perfect response from this panel even with a profile, this is not a 16-bit LUT-equipped NEC









My panel (or panel+ColorMunki Display sensor) behaves similarly to what yours does. But as I wrote before it's a subjective matter since we're targeting perception on the device and we just prefer different things









Calibration time in DisplayCAL can be changed by Calibration Speed in the Calibration (I use Low) tab and by changing the Amount of patches in the Profiling tab (usually 425 or way, way more if I can leave it overnight). The actual calculations are quite taxing, so if you don't have a good CPU (which I doubt) it may take a few minutes more.

Have you tried using ReShade's 3D LUT in games? I find it amazing and here's why: When you calibrate your monitor there is the OSD settings step. It can be automatic (in case of the CM software) or manual (adjusting OSD with the sliders showing how far are you off). In any case that step is targeting white point balance. At this moment there are multiple errors in displaying other colours depending on the OSD settings, it can be too green for example. In later steps there are more measurements how the display shows certain colours and corrections are computed.

The thing with games is that they usually don't use the corrections part of the generated profile if running in full-screen. But your monitor is still using the OSD settings that make some colours wrong, like everything gets too green. With the 3D LUT and ReShade injecting a shader that uses it we're able to duplicate the effect of a profile in Windows (we're actually exceeding it's precision). I found the biggest difference visible in Diablo III. The login screen is supposed to be a pale blue-greenish colour (very precise, I know







) but after calibration it's visibly off for my panel.

With ReShade you can toggle the 3D LUT with Home button to see the difference immediately. The downsides are: a few FPS loss and you have to do it for every game (there are loaders that automate this, I've linked more descriptions in my earlier posts).


----------



## iatacs19

Back in stock at Amazon for $759.99

Let the lottery continue


----------



## tonyonizer

I think the BLB in my monitor has improved slightly. Hoping for further improvement!

2/2/2016



2/18/2016


----------



## M3LON4

Hello

I am going to buy one, but have a concern ( as everyone ) for the BLB ...
I never play in the dark, light is always on in the room. In that case, is BLB still visible for dark pictures/games ?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I am going to buy one, but have a concern ( as everyone ) for the BLB ...
> I never play in the dark, light is always on in the room. In that case, is BLB still visible for dark pictures/games ?


It CAN be. BLB is not consistent across all monitors, and a photo is not always an accurate representation. There are certainly examples which can be seen during daylight in a well lit room though.


----------



## ACIDTITAN

i don't think u can get this monitor without backlight bleed honestly the screw on the back on the bottom in the middle if u unscrew it will help with some of the bleed the frame just puts to much pressure on the panel also i had the yellow bleed bottom corner and i took pressure of the panel opening it a little with my finger after a few days its minimal now.

just a question for others does urs get hot where the power button is corner heat?


----------



## Stoogie

Is this monitor 165 hz 'WITHOUT' gsync?


----------



## ACIDTITAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Is this monitor 165 hz 'WITHOUT' gsync?


its 144hz that u can OC to 165hz in the settings menu and it has G-Sync


----------



## ACIDTITAN

Just an update for anyone having a yellow glow bleed problem in the corner just remove the screw from behind and open the back part of the monitor where the bleed is and it will disappear if not put something there to take pressure off the panel.


----------



## equlizer34

pictures?


----------



## ACIDTITAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> pictures?


Just unscrew the back from the bottom and pop open the back until u reach the glow its not even solid just pops open inch my inch
its worth a try for u.

I am not saying this will work for everyone but it helped me.


----------



## nosBOSS

I just bought this garbage monitor, it does not display any image. Screen is black and the power button blue light is on. The power button does not work to turn it off, the OSD will not show up. Tried connecting with HDMI and DP. No image at all, just black screen and power button doesn't work and can't even bring up the OSD.


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosBOSS*
> 
> I just bought this garbage monitor, it does not display any image. Screen is black and the power button blue light is on. The power button does not work to turn it off, the OSD will not show up. Tried connecting with HDMI and DP. No image at all, just black screen and power button doesn't work and can't even bring up the OSD.


got any spare cables lying around? might just be an issue with the cables


----------



## Stoogie

Can you turn the blue led power light off?﻿


----------



## DokoBG

Friend of mine got this monitor. This massive glow on the bottom right is horrible. He is returning this thing tomorrow...I personally gave up on this monitor after seeing his. WIll be sticking to my good old Dell U2711.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Friend of mine got this monitor. This massive glow on the bottom right is horrible. He is returning this thing tomorrow...I personally gave up on this monitor after seeing his. WIll be sticking to my good old Dell U2711.


IPS glow or backlight bleed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Can you turn the blue led power light off?﻿


Yes, under the setting "Power LED".


----------



## nosBOSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> got any spare cables lying around? might just be an issue with the cables


Ya, I tried different cables, but its not that. Even without an HDMI/DP device plugged in I should still be able to bring up the OSD and turn off the monitor with the power button. My monitor is completely broken, I am returning tomorrow and will try a different one.


----------



## Stoogie

Would you sell a perfect Asus Rog Swift pg278q the first tn one and spend 300 more to buy the acer xb271hu? if you do digital art, 3d art and models, game design, misc stuff, and game a lot.


----------



## ChaosDimension85

Does anyone have any color display settings they would like too share for this monitor? Ive tried some of the icc's and such but colors just seem off. Whites either have yellow tint with some settings, and blue tint with others. Would appreciate, thanks!


----------



## ACIDTITAN

brightness 97 contrast 70
saturate 200

is what im using.but i like it looking all vivid


----------



## EVO PC

I got my Acer XB271HU from NewEgg and this is how it came. I was really surprise it was shipped using its original retail box and not boxed in for extra protection. Did anyone else get theirs from NewEgg and confirm it was shipped in same manner as mine? I'm starting to think this was an open box that someone else returned. I don't think a retail box can get beat up this bad in a short period of time (4 days) shipped from them.


Found this, lucky it wasn't deep and nothing really was damaged.


No tape found on this tab, can anyone confirm on theirs too.


The Acer labeled tape around the corner can be peeled off with out tearing the retail packaging due to a waxy surface.


Finger prints on a new monitor stand? Unless the people at the factory don't wear gloves how else did this get here..










Here is some more oil residue from a finger print...maybe


Glow is very visible on my iphone 6 plus but it not a true representation in real lifel. This is at 80% brightness.


At 50% brightness


At 30% brightness


No dead pixels, I checked RGB on full screen and it passed, I also I didn't see any dust speck.










Video of black screen at 30% brightness (Click on the picture)


Another video this time with the desktop icons. (Click on the picture)


----------



## ACIDTITAN

so are u happy with it or not?


----------



## EVO PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACIDTITAN*
> 
> so are u happy with it or not?


I think I need to use it for a couple more weeks to really know. Even though I still think this was a return. I really don't see any major defect on the monitor panel it self. The video shows minimal BLB on the lower right and I think I can live with that, assuming things don't get worst in coming days.


----------



## Garham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVO PC*
> 
> I think I need to use it for a couple more weeks to really know. Even though I still think this was a return. I really don't see any major defect on the monitor panel it self. The video shows minimal BLB on the lower right and I think I can live with that, assuming things don't get worst in coming days.


It sucks getting a used monitor like this, especially after paying for a new one. Unfortunately this seems to be very common. During the last 3 months I've bought 4 monitors...2 of them had oily fingerprints, broken/already opened packages etc







. And they are always shipped in the original box, but that's how it always is where I live (Europe).


----------



## atomicus

UK buyers, now in stock at OCUK... you've gotta ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya, punk?


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garham*
> 
> It sucks getting a used monitor like this, especially after paying for a new one. Unfortunately this seems to be very common. During the last 3 months I've bought 4 monitors...2 of them had oily fingerprints, broken/already opened packages etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And they are always shipped in the original box, but that's how it always is where I live (Europe).


You would think they would double box a delicate product like a monitor from the factory... A little common sense goes a long way.. You would be surprised what abuse the packages go throw when they are on the conveyor belts. Sometimes heavier items smash into one another or the package is mishandled by an employee.. It sucks, but it happens sometimes.. I wish you good luck in getting one you are satisfied with..


----------



## DokoBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> IPS glow or backlight bleed?
> Yes, under the setting "Power LED".


I meant BLEED, sorry.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> UK buyers, now in stock at OCUK... you've gotta ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya, punk?


Yes but its £50 more SCAN who are receiving stock this week...OCUK are getting greedy.

This monitor interests me but BLB scares me and the logo o the front is ugly.

I have a Dell S2716DG which is great, but the pixel inversion does annoy me somewhat


----------



## Garham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> You would think they would double box a delicate product like a monitor from the factory... A little common sense goes a long way.. You would be surprised what abuse the packages go throw when they are on the conveyor belts. Sometimes heavier items smash into one another or the package is mishandled by an employee.. It sucks, but it happens sometimes.. I wish you good luck in getting one you are satisfied with..


Yeah, the packages sometimes go through hell. One that I got had a cut that was 3 inches wide and about 1-1,5 inches deep. Even the styrofoam inside got badly cut









Thank you but I've now owned a XB271HU for almost 2 weeks that I am satisfied with. Thank god


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garham*
> 
> Yeah, the packages sometimes go through hell. One that I got had a cut that was 3 inches wide and about 1-1,5 inches deep. Even the styrofoam inside got badly cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you but I've now owned a XB271HU for almost 2 weeks that I am satisfied with. Thank god


Very cool







I was lucky the first time around, and mine came double boxed.. But I ordered the monitor from b&h , that's where I order most of my video equipment, and no matter how big or small the item is its always double boxed.. I said it before and I will say it again, every time I read this thread I really cannot believe all the problems everyone is having.. It's crazy...


----------



## Mercureal

I got mine from Vega so it was shipped with no box, however I had ordered a PG279Q prior to this and that was also shipped with no additional boxing, from Newegg. I can understand people being a bit upset with this, but as long as the product inside is what I paid for then I won't complain. Obviously getting RMA'd monitors is a completely different story.


----------



## Garham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Very cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky the first time around, and mine came double boxed.. But I ordered the monitor from b&h , that's where I order most of my video equipment, and no matter how big or small the item is its always double boxed.. I said it before and I will say it again, every time I read this thread I really cannot believe all the problems everyone is having.. It's crazy...


Nice, congrats







I also got a good XB271HU on the first try (the others were different monitors) so I guess we were just very lucky


----------



## bleek5

I originally started off with a PG279Q which I returned due to very bad brownish bleed. This is my first XB271. Is this considered good or bad? The picture makes it look a bit worse then it is in person.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleek5*
> 
> 
> 
> I originally started off with a PG279Q which I returned due to very bad brownish bleed. This is my first XB271. Is this considered good or bad? The picture makes it look a bit worse then it is in person.


Good.


----------



## atomicus

Yeah that looks good to me, usually they look FAR worse in photos, and if yours is less than that I'd be very happy!









Does turning the blue power light off improve it any further?


----------



## bleek5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yeah that looks good to me, usually they look FAR worse in photos, and if yours is less than that I'd be very happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does turning the blue power light off improve it any further?


Turning off the blue LED is more or less the same







.

Screen is on 60 brightness since I always play in a very bright room. luckily no dead pixels or dust either.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleek5*
> 
> Turning off the blue LED is more or less the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Screen is on 60 brightness since I always play in a very bright room. luckily no dead pixels or dust either.


Looks like you lucked out! Now go buy yourself a real lottery ticket... the Gods have clearly chosen you as their anointed one.


----------



## Mack42

For anyone wondering about why backlight bleed comes or goes with temperature on this monitor... could it be related to the double sided tape mentioned here?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It is looking that way. You see, the ASUS uses a traditional snap-type retention bracket around it's panel. This causes movement, flex and uneven pressure around the edges of the panel. I can press the edge of the panel and make the BLB come and go. The Acer uses a much more solid retention design of double stick tape to retain the LCD panel to the back-light. The benefit of that is equal pressure, no movement, no flex etc.


Tape doesn't inspire confidence when it comes to longevity, though.


----------



## Avant Garde

This looks SO GHETTO compared to Dell P2414H assembly !



DELL P2414H



My GOD....

Didn't see Acer's but I suppose that is the same GHETTO assembly as Asus one....


----------



## atomicus

Pictures tells a thousand words doesn't it! If you ever needed an answer to why Dell have a better rep than Acer, there's your answer lol!


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleek5*
> 
> 
> 
> I originally started off with a PG279Q which I returned due to very bad brownish bleed. This is my first XB271. Is this considered good or bad? The picture makes it look a bit worse then it is in person.


It looks OK, but as long as you're happy with it you should keep it









One thing, you can try to loosen the screw behind the Predator logo to fix this spot:


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVO PC*
> 
> 
> I got my Acer XB271HU from NewEgg and this is how it came. I was really surprise it was shipped using its original retail box and not boxed in for extra protection. Did anyone else get theirs from NewEgg and confirm it was shipped in same manner as mine? I'm starting to think this was an open box that someone else returned. I don't think a retail box can get beat up this bad in a short period of time (4 days) shipped from them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this, lucky it wasn't deep and nothing really was damaged.
> 
> 
> No tape found on this tab, can anyone confirm on theirs too.
> 
> 
> The Acer labeled tape around the corner can be peeled off with out tearing the retail packaging due to a waxy surface.
> 
> 
> Finger prints on a new monitor stand? Unless the people at the factory don't wear gloves how else did this get here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some more oil residue from a finger print...maybe
> 
> 
> Glow is very visible on my iphone 6 plus but it not a true representation in real lifel. This is at 80% brightness.
> 
> 
> At 50% brightness
> 
> 
> At 30% brightness
> 
> 
> No dead pixels, I checked RGB on full screen and it passed, I also I didn't see any dust speck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another video this time with the desktop icons. (Click on the picture)


Typical newegg packaging, the non-existent box, so they can save every penny possible.

From everything in those pictures I hope you are calling newegg to rip them a new one. Email might be better for proof. Workers literally sent you a used monitor as new and regardless if you like it or not, allowing businesses to do this only gets worse and worse.

It's your call, but if you want to be responsible consumer you should do something about it, otherwise the cycle continues and someone won't be as lucky with you and end up fighting a company who claims they have to pay restocking fee because the item was "new"


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Typical newegg packaging, the non-existent box, so they can save every penny possible.
> 
> From everything in those pictures I hope you are calling newegg to rip them a new one. Email might be better for proof. Workers literally sent you a used monitor as new and regardless if you like it or not, allowing businesses to do this only gets worse and worse.
> 
> It's your call, but if you want to be responsible consumer you should do something about it, otherwise the cycle continues and someone won't be as lucky with you and end up fighting a company who claims they have to pay restocking fee because the item was "new"


I will never accept a full price for an used monitor.
Ask them a partial refund if u you want to keep it or exchange it.

I had this issue with DELL s2716dg after the first return, i received a refurbished monitor but it was sealed by DELL (not like you...)
Both has been returned to reseller. And now i avoid DELL.


----------



## Piospi

Hello guys.

I haven't read the topic for a long time, whether there are any new files to the calibration of the monitor?

Greetings!


----------



## acerpredator

for those suggesting to open up this monitor and adjust screws.. iwould not. i had some significant bleed.. its been about 2 weeks and the bleed is about 90% gone. let ur monitor run for a month, imo, before you even think about making any adjustment from OEM.


----------



## kaelthai

How long is the return period in the US? In the netherlands it's only 2 weeks so letting it run for that amount of time to see if the BLB disappears is not feasible unfortunately.


----------



## PCM2

Buy from Amazon and you have 30 days to assess this aspect.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Buy from Amazon and you have 30 days to assess this aspect.


Isn't that provided it's unopened?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Isn't that provided it's unopened?


No, you can return for any reason as long as the item is undamaged (obviously damaged on arrival can be returned as faulty).


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> No, you can return for any reason as long as the item is undamaged (obviously damaged on arrival can be returned as faulty).


Oh. It says otherwise on here :/ I read it as normal 14 Days DSR.

"As well as your statutory cancellation rights described above, you can return most products from the Amazon sites to Amazon within 30 days of receipt of the products if the products are complete and are in an unused and undamaged condition."

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=orc_hp_s_retpol?ie=UTF8&nodeId=1161002#


----------



## PCM2

Yes, they put that there as a general catchall. Because they wouldn't accept returns for certain items that were used or opened (think consumable items, fragrances etc.) When it comes to monitors they will accept returns within 30 days for any reason. They go out of their way to keep the customer happy - you'll notice if you actually go through their returns centre that various reasons are listed for the return and some would never apply for opened items. I also know from experience and a vast number of users who have done exactly that.

Also the 14 day regulations are CCR, not DSR. But their policy goes beyond that.


----------



## Darylrese

Good to know! I personally would only buy a monitor from amazon if it was on prime. I use SCAN or OCUK normally and they offer 14 days no worries which is a good amount of time to try a monitor out.

I am thinking of switching my Dell S2716DG for one of these, what do you think? Waste of money?

The pixel inversion on the Dell is the showstopper for me. I miss IPS colours too.


----------



## PCM2

The nice thing about Amazon is that they actually arrange the courier for you as well - and insuring monitors like this and returning at your own expense isn't exactly ideal. But since Amazon UK don't have this one in stock at the moment it would be up to you if you want to risk it. It's undoubtedly a nice monitor if you get a good sample and I think from what you've said you could enjoy it more than your S2716DG. So it's up to you really, but I reckon having to juggle with lots of returns and organising return postage (and possible insurance) yourself is far from ideal.

And yes, I'm with you on the inversion artifacts. They are a pain. For me personally that plus the grainy matte screen surface would lead me to prefer a good XB271HU sample for my own personal enjoyment. I wouldn't enjoy one with bad backlight bleed though. Having said that I plan on keeping this S2716DG that I'm reviewing, for now at least. I got it for £99 due to a pricing error so I'm hardly going to return it.


----------



## ajx

Dell screen monitor is faster than XB271HU right?
How about the comparison about response time/input lag between the best TN vs IPS?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Dell screen monitor is faster than XB271HU right?
> How about the comparison about response time/input lag between the best TN vs IPS?


I think it's fair to assume the XB271HU is similar to the PG279Q in terms of responsiveness, so the S2716DG is technically faster in terms of pixel response times going by the excellent TFT Central assessment of each. But the latency (input lag) of the XB271HU is likely indistinguishable from the S2716DG and for most users so will the response times be. Some sensitive users who have tried both do seem to find the TN models a touch faster in practice. That makes sense given that the optimal response time (below which eye movement masks any 'trailing' from pixel responses) is around half the refresh time, so ~3.5ms for a 144Hz monitor. The AHVA models do rise a fair bit above this, whereas the S2716DG generally sticks fairly close or drops below. So yes, there is a potential advantage in that respect.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The nice thing about Amazon is that they actually arrange the courier for you as well - and insuring monitors like this and returning at your own expense isn't exactly ideal. But since Amazon UK don't have this one in stock at the moment it would be up to you if you want to risk it. It's undoubtedly a nice monitor if you get a good sample and I think from what you've said you could enjoy it more than your S2716DG. So it's up to you really, but I reckon having to juggle with lots of returns and organising return postage (and possible insurance) yourself is far from ideal.
> 
> And yes, I'm with you on the inversion artifacts. They are a pain. For me personally that plus the grainy matte screen surface would lead me to prefer a good XB271HU sample for my own personal enjoyment. I wouldn't enjoy one with bad backlight bleed though. Having said that I plan on keeping this S2716DG that I'm reviewing, for now at least. I got it for £99 due to a pricing error so I'm hardly going to return it.


Thanks man. Returning the PG279Q's i had wasnt too much of a pain but that was because both were faulty so all i had to do was arrange a RMA number and drop off at a local newsagent. If you want to send back under DSR, you have to pay your own return postage and it wont be cheap for something so big. That plus no delivery service will insure a monitor against accidental damage during transit. The biggest issue with the PG279Q's for me was unacceptable IPS glow and backlight bleed. If it wasnt for that i would have loved it.

The pixel inversion on this Dell is very noticeable for me and ruins overall immersion. That and like you say the grainy coating is somewhat annoying. When i go to work and use a pair of Dell Ultrasharps, i come home and i really notice how washed out TN is. I paid £440 for it so also not a bad deal but nowhere near as good as £99....wow! Does yours suffer from pixel inversion too? Some people say they don't see it.


----------



## PCM2

I have only seen one S2716DG (this one) and it definitely has pixel inversion issues, or vertical interlacing pattern artifacts as I prefer to call them as it's a bit more descriptive. I have seen 3 ASUS PG278Qs and 2 XL2730Zs that suffered from them all the same (so 100% of models using this sort of panel). I think it's simply the case that some users don't notice them rather than them being absent on some units.


----------



## Darylrese

Yes i think you are right. I see it on everything i do. Just scrolling through this site or other websites i can see it. When the screen shakes, for example when a grenade goes off in Battlefront, vertical lines are displayed across most of the image. IPS doesnt suffer from this issue does it? The only thing that could be an issue with this monitor is BLB and dead pixels? Can't say i like the logo on the front of this monitor either but im prepared to overlook that if the monitor itself is good.


----------



## PCM2

Yeah the IPS-types are free from that sort of issue. The backlight bleed on most units is really the main issue that might cause concern. Dead pixels and various panel imperfections of that sort as well, but from my experience of models with this many pixels I don't actually think they are any worse than average in that regard. But given the price of them I do understand users feeling a bit hard done by that they have to seem to 'get lucky' or 'win the lottery' with these ones.


----------



## ajx

Bleeding/Glow are they noticeable when watching movies in the dark?
I like watching The Walking Dead, and many scenes happen on the dark (night)
I hope bleeding/glow wont be noticeable
I know i can still distinguish the small amount of bleeding from my Z35 when i am watching movies in the dark


----------



## LanceBoyle

I got my ACER XB271HU today. There is no problem with the unit. 2015 nov.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Yeah the IPS-types are free from that sort of issue. The backlight bleed on most units is really the main issue that might cause concern. Dead pixels and various panel imperfections of that sort as well, but from my experience of models with this many pixels I don't actually think they are any worse than average in that regard. But given the price of them I do understand users feeling a bit hard done by that they have to seem to 'get lucky' or 'win the lottery' with these ones.


I guess even if you got one with glow / BLB or dead pixels you could just sent it back within the 14 days and give no reason. It's just the hassle of doing so with such a big, fragile item. Shame nowhere local has them. Overclockers and SCAN are up north and I'm as south as you can go in the UK


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I guess even if you got one with glow / BLB or dead pixels you could just sent it back within the 14 days and give no reason. It's just the hassle of doing so with such a big, fragile item. Shame nowhere local has them. Overclockers and SCAN are up north and I'm as south as you can go in the UK


Stoke on Trent is up North to you, haha. (I live in Newcastle-upon-Tyne







).


----------



## ajx

If you play twitchy/fast shooters, which screen monitor to pick?

- 27 IPS G-Sync 1440p

- 24/27 TN G-Sync

- Cheap 144 hz TN with motion blur utility?


----------



## Xeby

I received an XB271HU today and it was pretty good as far as BLB goes from what I've seen but does have one problematic spot in the bottom right corner, which seems to be the main area affected in some other reports.

I saw notice that loosening a screw behind the predator logo helps with BLB spot there, and I did have a small spot there that was helped by this method. Is there any similar method for improving the bottom right corner bleed?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Stoke on Trent is up North to you, haha. (I live in Newcastle-upon-Tyne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


OCUK is right around the corner for you then









Got any pics Xeby?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OCUK is right around the corner for you then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any pics Xeby?


It's 194 miles away.







About the same distance as it is from you.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It's 194 miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the same distance as it is from you.


#geographyfail


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OCUK is right around the corner for you then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any pics Xeby?


This is a screenshot of a video, so it is pretty accurate representation of the bleed I am seeing with the naked eye. This is during the day to with a fair amount of ambient light, I imagine it will be more pronounced when dark.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> #geographyfail


#toomanynewcastles


----------



## kaelthai

Thanks for the information PCM2 I will keep that in mind when my next XB271HU arrives from Amazon.de. Next one should arrive sometime at the end of this week. I really hope I get lucky this time as it will be the sixth monitor I try the lottery with.

3 Faulty PG279Q's all a lot of backlight bleed, 2 panels with dust.
1 XB271 (november) with bad backlight bleeding and desyncing display halves
1 XB271 (octobre) with 1 stuck purple pixel 5 pieces of dirt and 2 smudges on the screen and backlight bleeding of course









I ordered one through the amazon marketplace but it's not worth it to gamble if you have to pay for shipping. Additionally it cost 36 euro to send it back to germany which the vendor said they would cover but still I would rather avoid it.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> This is a screenshot of a video, so it is pretty accurate representation of the bleed I am seeing with the naked eye. This is during the day to with a fair amount of ambient light, I imagine it will be more pronounced when dark.


Not cool man. Is the glow yellowish too? I'd probably send that back to be honest. The bottom right glow is unacceptable


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Not cool man. Is the glow yellowish too? I'd probably send that back to be honest. The bottom right glow is unacceptable


Yeah, that's what I was leaning towards. Thing is this is my 4th XB271HU with problems. I think after this I'm going to give up, its not worth the mental toil of going through this process so many times... There aren't really any better options at this time either, which sucks but I think I have to wait a year or something for different monitors to be available. This really seemed like the best option out of everything available at this time and it has failed me so many times already...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> If you play twitchy/fast shooters, which screen monitor to pick?
> 
> - 27 IPS G-Sync 1440p
> 
> - 24/27 TN G-Sync
> 
> - Cheap 144 hz TN with motion blur utility?


I also play twitch/fast shooters, and the XB1 is fine for me. If you are super competitive, like play in tournaments, you can't get any better than tn. I have used both, and the 144hz ips screens are good enough, but probably not what I would pick if I was playing competitively on a team.

I will say the difference felt pretty minimal overall.

If I were to go TN, personally I would probably try for a good PG278Q for gysnc.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks man. Returning the PG279Q's i had wasnt too much of a pain but that was because both were faulty so all i had to do was arrange a RMA number and drop off at a local newsagent. If you want to send back under DSR, you have to pay your own return postage and it wont be cheap for something so big. That plus no delivery service will insure a monitor against accidental damage during transit. The biggest issue with the PG279Q's for me was unacceptable IPS glow and backlight bleed. If it wasnt for that i would have loved it.
> 
> The pixel inversion on this Dell is very noticeable for me and ruins overall immersion. That and like you say the grainy coating is somewhat annoying. When i go to work and use a pair of Dell Ultrasharps, i come home and i really notice how washed out TN is. I paid £440 for it so also not a bad deal but nowhere near as good as £99....wow! Does yours suffer from pixel inversion too? Some people say they don't see it.


I'm trying to decide aswell with my rog swift, panels quite similar, medium coating, pixel inversion, tn (76% compared to 81% adobe) colors, i do digital art and game design should i sell it and try to buy one of these acers or is it not worth it.


----------



## equlizer34

Give it a few weeks at least before returning if you have glow. Mine is almost gone and i've had it for just over a month. Do you plan on staring at a black screen all day and not playing games or watching movies

When in use i see no glow or blb at all, only on a black screen.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The nice thing about Amazon is that they actually arrange the courier for you as well - and insuring monitors like this and returning at your own expense isn't exactly ideal. But since Amazon UK don't have this one in stock at the moment it would be up to you if you want to risk it. It's undoubtedly a nice monitor if you get a good sample and I think from what you've said you could enjoy it more than your S2716DG. So it's up to you really, but I reckon having to juggle with lots of returns and organising return postage (and possible insurance) yourself is far from ideal.
> 
> And yes, I'm with you on the inversion artifacts. They are a pain. For me personally that plus the grainy matte screen surface would lead me to prefer a good XB271HU sample for my own personal enjoyment. I wouldn't enjoy one with bad backlight bleed though. Having said that I plan on keeping this S2716DG that I'm reviewing, for now at least. I got it for £99 due to a pricing error so I'm hardly going to return it.


Have you seen the members in this thread sharing the emails/mail they receive from amazon?

That return system is great until you receive a few DOA products back to back and the calculations used show your account is -% profit margin and you either receive a letter questioning your returns, asking you to stop, or a notice of account closure. With the dozens of members in this thread alone returning these monitors to amazon, it's not as simple as using the automated system and taking for granted you can avoid shipping fee and restocking fee. Amazon can't ship those panels to acer and ask for NIB panels to replace them. This will add up very quickly, especially on expensive computer parts. Imagine receiving three super low QC inspected panels, returning them through this great "system" and receiving a letter either questioning your returns or demanding that you stop







, your experience after this point will rely on how much you buy/return before this situation because it can end up pretty ugly.


----------



## iatacs19

I just got my replacement from Amazon, the replacement is much better. Neither had dead pixels or any dust under the filter. It's just mostly about which has BLB that you can live with at this point.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> This is a screenshot of a video, so it is pretty accurate representation of the bleed I am seeing with the naked eye. This is during the day to with a fair amount of ambient light, I imagine it will be more pronounced when dark.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I went through a few XB270's that all looked similar to that, worse in the dark. I was certainly hoping for better from the XB271, but seems it's the same story all over again in some cases. Going through this thread it certainly doesn't appear they're all that bad of course, but I don't quite understand how that can slip through QC when it's visible in good light. What QC you may ask, ha!?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I went through a few XB270's that all looked similar to that, worse in the dark. I was certainly hoping for better from the XB271, but seems it's the same story all over again in some cases. Going through this thread it certainly doesn't appear they're all that bad of course, but I don't quite understand how that can slip through QC when it's visible in good light. What QC you may ask, ha!?


still night and day different compared to the pg279q







way less happy customers over on that thread.


----------



## Darylrese

Hmm a real mixed bag with this one. I am not the luckiest person in the world so don't know if i'd get a good one without a lot of hassle. When i had the PG279Q, it was the bleed and glow in the top right hand corner that killed it for me. In darker games it was pretty awful. I want to avoid that if im spending this kind of money on a monitor again so i wouldn't accept one like that.

I have just tried a few wallpapers on my Dell U2515H's at work that i use at home on my S2716DG TN panel and they look a hell of a lot better on the ultrasharp. These things have no glow atall and are just superb. Its a shame they are only 60hz and no G-Sync.

I guess the only option i would have is to give it a try and if no good send it back for a full refund and forget the idea.


----------



## theswagdaaddy

In all fairness to Acer/Asus, you shouldn't compare their panels to the Dell Ultrasharp. The Ultrasharp is touted/marketed/sold as a professional grade monitor whilst Acer/Asus represents their products as gamer monitors. Gamer monitors imho are made to be fast and powerful not picture perfect and brilliant.

Sometimes, I feel that the comments here are a tad harsh.

Now, I get that this monitor is expensive. For an expensive monitor, I expect some form of basic quality control. By my own standards, those standards are minimal BLB (so long as its fine under normal gaming circumstances it is ok), no dead pixels and obviously working hardware (G-sync works, 144hz works etc).

Not all IPS panels are the same even though they are made the same way. As of now, you can't have it all ie IPS brilliance and wide colour gamut with the specs of a gaming monitor. Maybe in time someone will build a Ferrari that handles as smooth as a Luxury Sedan and feels as luxurious as the back of a stretched limo.

But until then, maybe we should taper our expectations a notch or 2.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I also play twitch/fast shooters, and the XB1 is fine for me. If you are super competitive, like play in tournaments, you can't get any better than tn. I have used both, and the 144hz ips screens are good enough, but probably not what I would pick if I was playing competitively on a team.
> 
> I will say the difference felt pretty minimal overall.
> 
> If I were to go TN, personally I would probably try for a good PG278Q for gysnc.


Yes i was competitive in the past now there is new game and want to come back in team
How about ULMB vs TN?
I mean the fastest TN is under 3/4 ms while XB270/PG279 is around 5.5 ms
The difference shouldn't be noticeable right?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Yes i was competitive in the past now there is new game and want to come back in team
> How about ULMB vs TN?
> I mean the fastest TN is under 3/4 ms while XB270/PG279 is around 5.5 ms
> The difference shouldn't be noticeable right?


ULMB should look significantly better on the TN, the IPS is slow for it.


----------



## Darylrese

For anyone in the UK looking to buy this monitor, i asked OCUK to price match / reduced their price to match other suppliers and they have now reduced the monitor to £599.99.







It was up for £649.99

Still tempted to give it a go.

I know the Ultrasharp is a professional grade monitor but its only £250. I know faster panels are a newer technology but i cant fully understand why the difference is so big being the same panel tech.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> For anyone in the UK looking to buy this monitor, i asked OCUK to price match / reduced their price to match other suppliers and they have now reduced the monitor to £599.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was up for £649.99
> 
> Still tempted to give it a go.
> 
> I know the Ultrasharp is a professional grade monitor but its only £250. I know faster panels are a newer technology but i cant fully understand why the difference is so big being the same panel tech.


Probably a basic science reason like the speed of protons changing the liquid, think of it like a flame, if u turn it on and off in intervals of 16ms it'll be brighter to show that color than 6ms as it takes time to grow to its intended size. So the higher the refresh rate the less color you will have, they've done 200-300 fps before but the picture is too s*** and the overlapping refresh rate issue too.

If you change your 144hz monitor to 60hz, it should look a lot more closer to that form of ips in terms of color. It should be about a +25-30% difference in color if you change from 144hz to 60hz.


----------



## Darylrese

True.

So i am really torn on what to do. I want to try one but i don't really want the hassle of sending it back at my expense if it turns out to have issues.

The only compromise so far is a company i use locally can get one in for me and i can return it in person if its not any good but its £30 more expensive.

I should have learnt my lesson with the PG279Q, but i just cant help but want to try again lol


----------



## Xeby

Even though I may only notice the glow on dark pictures, for me that is still an unacceptable amount. Hell I would say easily 20-30% of my gaming time in games is in a dark area, some cave or dark hallway, etc. I am almost leaning towards getting a Dell Ultrasharp 27" - I may lose out on 144hz and G-Sync, but I'm not a competitive player and I'm starting to think the benefit of no bleed/glow will be better than the benefit of 144hz and G-Sync. I'm not saying that others will make the same decision, they may prioritize 144hz and G-Snyc more and that is fine.

I currently have a 24" TN 144hz monitor and while I may be able to tell some smoothness increase at that high refresh rate, it is not gamebreaking for me. I don't know that I can keep using my 24" TNs, as I want a higher resolution and screensize more than any other monitor spec.


----------



## kingduqc

It's so tempting, it really is.

1200 CAD shipped and the monitor have glaring BLB flaws is just such a pain. Honestly, it's almost enraging. Will I regret it? I do most of my gaming with the light open, but also watch a lot of movies in the dark. I currently have a korean 1440p 60hz monitor with a blue ish tint so it's an upgrade on everything beside BLB and most of my gaming is on cs go so I'll probably use ULMB. Some of the picture I see here don't seem so bad, but the worst ones are just terrible.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> If you change your 144hz monitor to 60hz, it should look a lot more closer to that form of ips in terms of color. It should be about a +25-30% difference in color if you change from 144hz to 60hz.


Where's the evidence refresh rate changes colors?


----------



## Lotty

Hi, got mine yuppi. Without Dust particle , Dead Pixel , Dirt , small BLB.

But i have a question. What is the max. Die Temp? ATM Room Temp 22-25° and TFT got atm 55° by using a Movie Film?


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotty*
> 
> Hi, got mine yuppi. Without Dust particle , Dead Pixel , Dirt , small BLB.


Grats , I hope I will get the same ..


----------



## gamingarena

So what is the final word with Refresh Rate on this monitor? So 165hz good or better to run it at 144hz?
I heard there is more Input lag and motion blur at 165hz is this true or just apply s to Asus one?

I can't really notice much of a difference at 165hz from 144hz but if there is known input lag difference or motion blue i would rather use the proper settings.

Any input would be appreciated regarding this issue,
Thanks


----------



## Lotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> Grats , I hope I will get the same ..


Ty. Already got 11 Acers to get one w/o any problems. Oct. Model. Temps 55° by showing Movies are fine or to high?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Yes i was competitive in the past now there is new game and want to come back in team
> How about ULMB vs TN?
> I mean the fastest TN is under 3/4 ms while XB270/PG279 is around 5.5 ms
> The difference shouldn't be noticeable right?


I doubt the difference is that noticeable, but if you want the best of the best from a tournament standpoint, with fastest reaction/frag times, I would go TN tbh. At one point I had the 27" 144hz TN from asus (not the PG278, I think the VG27 or something) and it was by far the quickest experience I have had in terms of movement and pin point accuracy.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> If you change your 144hz monitor to 60hz, it should look a lot more closer to that form of ips in terms of color. It should be about a +25-30% difference in color if you change from 144hz to 60hz.


25-30% of what exactly? From what I've understood you mean colour change-speed and not static colour accuracy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Where's the evidence refresh rate changes colors?


I was curious yet sceptical, so I did some tests. The profile used was generated at 120Hz, since I use that as my desktop refresh rate.

*Report on calibrated device*
60Hz:
White level = 123.72 cd/m^2
Aprox. gamma = 2.17
Contrast ratio = 1108:1

120Hz:
White level = 122.82 cd/m^2
Aprox. gamma = 2.18
Contrast ratio = 1100:1

144Hz:
White level = 122.96 cd/m^2
Aprox. gamma = 2.18
Contrast ratio = 1091:1

When comparing white point temperature of 144Hz to 60Hz the difference is 0,175%.

Doing simple profile verifications:



I seem to be either hitting the ColorMunki Display's accuracy limits or the refresh rate doesn't affect static colour in the least


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotty*
> 
> Hi, got mine yuppi. Without Dust particle , Dead Pixel , Dirt , small BLB.
> 
> But i have a question. What is the max. Die Temp? ATM Room Temp 22-25° and TFT got atm 55° by using a Movie Film?


Congratulations on your good panel









I wouldn't worry about the die temperature at all. I've seen it go as high as 70°C with no ill effects. This is a high-speed ASIC (or maybe FPGA?) and they can stand quite a bit of heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I doubt the difference is that noticeable, but if you want the best of the best from a tournament standpoint, with fastest reaction/frag times, I would go TN tbh. At one point I had the 27" 144hz TN from asus (not the PG278, I think the VG27 or something) and it was by far the quickest experience I have had in terms of movement and pin point accuracy.


The difference is noticeable even with ULMB. I've compared the XB271HU with Dell S2716DG side-by-side with clone output and the Acer is not even close in response time and subjective perceived blur. It's the fastest IPS I've seen, but in ULMB it still gets cross-talk after-images starting from the middle getting worse going down (check it yourself here with browser in fullscreen). The Dell doesn't have this, it has different problems like pixel inversion and grainy AG coating (which was the deal breaker for me). For competitive FPS I'd go with the Dell despite it's downsides.

However I'm quite happy with playing some casual UT4 or Overwatch on my Acer with great enjoyment


----------



## Nihaan

People who returned their monitors to Amazon recently how long did you have to wait to get refund after they received the monitor ? I made my first return to get a refund and Customer Support tells me it can up to 2 weeks to get full refund due to returning such an expensive item.

Is this true or did i talk with a newbie CS ?

So far they processed my return and refunded only 20 usd for shipment.


----------



## Lotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Congratulations on your good panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the die temperature at all. I've seen it go as high as 70°C with no ill effects. This is a high-speed ASIC (or maybe FPGA?) and they can stand quite a bit of heat.


Ty for Info Yellow.

another Question

once i had Nov. Model it show another Nw FW Version + OSD Version + DP Version u think i can upgrade my Oct Model to newst Version someday ?

NV FW Version its Gsyc Modul or? If, Nov Model got the newest one. Want to know the different between the old 4.207.
Can some1 post a pic debug Mode from November plz?


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Where's the evidence refresh rate changes colors?


i had a xl2420z one of the first 24 144hz, change the refresh from 144 to 60, colors pop alot more , more contrast, just change it and compare it with your eyes.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> 25-30% of what exactly?


I tested it with my eyes and full resolution background images mostly colorful anime vectors and what not, you can see the difference(not a black/white level only). For some reason it was really obvious on the old benq xl2420z not so much on the newer panels, maybe because they have improved in quality?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> I tested it with my eyes and full resolution background images mostly colorful anime vectors and what not, you can see the difference.


Do you remember if AMA was working with 60Hz? It might have caused that effect. As in it was on at 144Hz and off at 60Hz.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Do you remember if AMA was working with 60Hz? It might have caused that effect. As in it was on at 144Hz and off at 60Hz.


I believe it was still on: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/benq-xl2420z/ , that benq had overshoot like 20-30% on 144hz too though. can see it in binding of isaac easily.
But generally speaking i believe even the manufacturers and engineers say higher refresh is less color saturation and contrast or something. Just try and and see if it is or isnt then move on i guess.

But what i mean is, if you're comparing a 60hz to a 144hz in image quality, set both to 60hz then compare, as it is an unfair comparison, thankyou.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> I believe it was still on: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/benq-xl2420z/ , that benq had overshoot like 20-30% on 144hz too though. can see it in binding of isaac easily.
> But generally speaking i believe even the manufacturers and engineer say higher refresh is less color saturation and contrast or something. Just try and and see if it is or isnt then move on i guess.


Yeah something looks off with that panel or panel type. Look at how wild gamma changes with refresh rates with the Standard setting! That's insane! It's probably what you saw, too.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> 25-30% of what exactly? From what I've understood you mean colour change-speed and not static colour accuracy.
> I was curious yet sceptical, so I did some tests. The profile used was generated at 120Hz, since I use that as my desktop refresh rate.
> 
> *Report on calibrated device*
> 60Hz:
> White level = 123.72 cd/m^2
> Aprox. gamma = 2.17
> Contrast ratio = 1108:1
> 
> 120Hz:
> White level = 122.82 cd/m^2
> Aprox. gamma = 2.18
> Contrast ratio = 1100:1
> 
> 144Hz:
> White level = 122.96 cd/m^2
> Aprox. gamma = 2.18
> Contrast ratio = 1091:1
> 
> When comparing white point temperature of 144Hz to 60Hz the difference is 0,175%.
> 
> Doing simple profile verifications:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to be either hitting the ColorMunki Display's accuracy limits or the refresh rate doesn't affect static colour in the least


Very interesting, thank you!


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> Yeah something looks off with that panel or panel type. Look at how wild gamma changes with refresh rates with the Standard setting! That's insane! It's probably what you saw, too.


60hz:
A relatively rich and well balanced look overall. Colours have decent depth without oversaturation. A little bit of extra detail revealed in dark areas.

144hz:
Further loss of depth, particularly noticeable for light-medium shades towards the bottom of the screen (gamma here is lower than centre on a TN panel from a normal viewing position). Further extra detail in dark areas due to near-black shades being too light. Things look bleached and washed out in places but there are still some good rich shades.

Yea it was pretty obvious 30% easy. but it did look quite nice on 60hz. i switched cause i needed higher resolution and hated the overshoot







also wanted to try gsync. Using Asus Rog Swift PG278Q now.

A 60hz panel will always look better than a 144hz panel.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> A 60hz panel will always look better than a 144hz panel.


No.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Yea it was pretty obvious 30% easy. but it did look quite nice on 60hz. i switched cause i needed higher resolution and hated the overshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also wanted to try gsync. Using Asus Rog Swift PG278Q now.


I tested Dell S2716DG which uses the same panel as your ASUS and I found the default gamma insane as well (1.7-1.8) with no ability to change it in the OSD. The only solution was doing calibration with DisplayCAL and using ReShade with 3D LUT in every game to make it look close to the level of Acer XB271HU. Does the ASUS have insane gamma as well?

Sadly I don't have it any more so I can't do the tests I did to the Acer above...


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> 25-30% of what exactly? From what I've understood you mean colour change-speed and not static colour accuracy.
> I was curious yet sceptical, so I did some tests. The profile used was generated at 120Hz, since I use that as my desktop refresh rate.
> 
> *Report on calibrated device*
> 60Hz:
> White level = 123.72 cd/m^2
> Aprox. gamma = 2.17
> Contrast ratio = 1108:1
> 
> 120Hz:
> White level = 122.82 cd/m^2
> Aprox. gamma = 2.18
> Contrast ratio = 1100:1
> 
> 144Hz:
> White level = 122.96 cd/m^2
> Aprox. gamma = 2.18
> Contrast ratio = 1091:1
> 
> When comparing white point temperature of 144Hz to 60Hz the difference is 0,175%.
> 
> Doing simple profile verifications:
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to be either hitting the ColorMunki Display's accuracy limits or the refresh rate doesn't affect static colour in the least


Dude, you're killer for doing this .. I was very skeptical, as I suspected, no measurable difference.. I think TFT Central's reviews would state that color accuracy would fall off at higher refresh if it was a real thing.. +Rep.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No.


If you want a philosophical debate then provide counter evidence. Every monitor i have owned over 60hz comparing it to its max refresh to 60hz with same settings, 60hz always wins. (Benq Xl2420z, Benq xl2730z, Asus Rog Swift PG278Q)


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> If you want a philosophical debate then provide counter evidence. Every monitor i have owned over 60hz comparing it to its max refresh to 60hz with same settings, 60hz always wins.


Well... I did provide some results and at least for Acer's IPS (AHVA) there is no difference. It might be TN-specific or you were just extremely unlucky with the models you picked in the past


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> If you want a philosophical debate then provide counter evidence. Every monitor i have owned over 60hz comparing it to its max refresh to 60hz with same settings, 60hz always wins. (Benq Xl2420z, Benq xl2730z, Asus Rog Swift PG278Q)


Perhaps it's true for TN panels.. Maybe in IPS refresh rate doesn't seem to affect the contrast/quality of the PQ. Don't think we're ganging up on you and calling BS on your research.. I also have a Colormunkie sensor and I also didn't detect any variances in color/white point/gamma, etc during my long calibration sessions.. And I own 3 PG279Qs and they all had zero difference from 144hz from 60hz.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Perhaps it's true for TN panels.. Maybe in IPS refresh rate doesn't seem to affect the contrast/quality of the PQ. Don't think we're ganging up on you and calling BS on your research.. I also have a Colormunkie sensor and I also didn't detect any variances in color/white point/gamma, etc during my long calibration sessions.. And I own 3 PG279Qs and they all had zero difference from 144hz from 60hz.


Yea sorry if i sounded defensive or whatever, but that's what I've experienced, maybe it's a TN thing since they are all TN, if we could get a real engineer or someone that designs panels to have their say about it, or some legit way to measure apart from eyeballing.. i don't own any oscilloscopes or anything, maybe the HZ isn't the direct cause.

Edit: But I do think it's best to compare monitors while they are at identical settings.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Yea sorry if i sounded defensive or whatever, but that's what I've experienced, maybe it's a TN thing since they are all TN, if we could get a real engineer or someone that designs panels to have their say about it, or some legit way to measure apart from eyeballing.. i don't own any oscilloscopes or anything, maybe the HZ isn't the direct cause.
> 
> Edit: But I do think it's best to compare monitors while they are at identical settings.


I wholeheartedly concur.. I don't think we've seen too many LCD engineers.. People who directly work on the technologies we love talking about chiming in around here though. We could branch off and go back to asking why white uniformity and BLB is such an issue.. It clearly seems like a result of rushing of assembly the panels but not trying to derail this particular conversation.


----------



## Woodspirit

Hello,

First of all I am glad I found this forum, so much useful information about this screen for example.

So 3 days ago I finally got my hands on a XB271HU as well. When it finally arrived after a 3 day delay the box
was already opened including the screen and the stand. Some cables where still unpacked. So I was surprised by that
(bought at alternate.de).

Anyway I decided to test it since I did not have to open anything anyway and the shop did not yet reply my emails.

About the monitor so far I like it a lot, looks great and works quite well though having some BLB and IPS glow it seems.
Made a few pictures in the night and would love your opinion on it since I can still send it back.

This is a picture with brightness on 100.


Here are a few with brightness on 40.




One from an angle but I reckon this is normal??


Got more pictures if you also want from a distance or more from the front.

So not sure if I will return it anyway because it was opened but it will depend also on their answer and my luck with the Bleed and Glow.

Cheers


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodspirit*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> First of all I am glad I found this forum, so much useful information about this screen for example.
> 
> So 3 days ago I finally got my hands on a XB271HU as well.


Yellow is bleed, not general ips glow, i would return it, but then again cameras exposure exaggerates it, if it looks like that... unless you're ok with it.


----------



## Malinkadink

Can confirm that color changes are fairly noticeable on TNs when changing from 60hz to 120/144. Back when i had a VG248QE it was impossible to get over 1k:1 contrast on it if set above 60hz. Even these AHVA panels lose a tiny tiny bit of contrast when set to 144hz, but its so small it wont be noticeable unless you take some measurements


----------



## KickAssCop

Any tight profile yet from a known website?


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Any tight profile yet from a known website?


Set brightness on monitor then set rgb on http://www.maccetera.com/screen/ using white most likely lower green(if u have tn then put ur head as far down as you can so you can see easily if its more red or green) then Just use brightness/contrast/gamma in nvidia panel or ati(do gamma first, brightness raises the diagonal bar top left so basically up, contrast brings up the right side of the line, so if u add brightness, lower the curve back to level by lowering contrast) and do lagom website http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php gamma first then black and white pages then recheck contrast bars page. Icc profiles aren't necessarily accurate unless you make it yourself, also has issues in windows 10 where you load certain games it disables then re-enables, even black screens HoTS and HoTS ends up playing with no ICC anyway so it just p***ed me off.


----------



## Darylrese

My decision to buy this monitor really is tough.

I installed a Dell U2515H IPS Ultrasharp (on the left) side by side with my S2716DG TN (on the right) last night and i fiddled around with all the settings and got it very close. Some wallpapers they looked identical and others they were quite different.

I didn't notice any IPS glow / BLB on the U2515H at work but when i had it in a dark room yesterday, it has some in the top left hand corner. It didn't bother me too much though. I know its kind of comparing Apples to Oranges but it gave me an indication of IPS vs TN.

Literally if it wasn't for pixel inversion, id be 100% happy with my SD2716DG TN panel. I just don't know that spending £300 on a step up to a XB271HU is worth the investment? + Points are no pixel inversion, slightly better colours and an extra 21hz.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My decision to buy this monitor really is tough.
> 
> I installed a Dell U2515Hnnnnnn


That's exactly what I'm deciding on too, with my asus rog swift pg278q, which has a perfect panel.... i do digital art and game design, everything.. also game ut/quake/dirty bomb


----------



## M3LON4

if you are really satisfied with the S2716 ( I have no clue on how worrying pixel inversion could be ) , I would not buy a ticket to Acer/Asus lottery at all. Not sure you would appreciate to need to buy 4 or 5 of them before getting one without dead pixel, dust or severe BLB ...


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My decision to buy this monitor really is tough.
> 
> I installed a Dell U2515H IPS Ultrasharp (on the left) side by side with my S2716DG TN (on the right) last night and i fiddled around with all the settings and got it very close. Some wallpapers they looked identical and others they were quite different.
> 
> I didn't notice any IPS glow / BLB on the U2515H at work but when i had it in a dark room yesterday, it has some in the top left hand corner. It didn't bother me too much though. I know its kind of comparing Apples to Oranges but it gave me an indication of IPS vs TN.
> 
> Literally if it wasn't for pixel inversion, id be 100% happy with my SD2716DG TN panel. I just don't know that spending £300 on a step up to a XB271HU is worth the investment? + Points are no pixel inversion, slightly better colours and an extra 21hz.


Yes it sightly better colours and not day and night like many people would believe
Thanks for this comparison, sightly better colours should not give an avantage when it comes about gaming


----------



## Darylrese

Pixel Inversion ruins the image quality but only under certain circumstances (fast moving objects) so i can put up with it if i have to. Problem is i'm a perfectionist when it comes to my PC haha

It's not night and day difference because the S2716DG uses a 8 bit TN Panel and surprisingly the viewing angles are good for TN.


----------



## Stoogie

Darylrese change your tn monitors rgb like i described in the post above, the whites aren't white. you need them white ;p well they dont look it. put ur head down to make the gamma shift and see the colors easier then change RGB settings on monitor itself.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Darylrese change your tn monitors rgb like i described in the post above, the whites aren't white. you need them white ;p well they dont look it. put ur head down to make the gamma shift and see the colors easier then change RGB settings on monitor itself.


White is more 'pink' on the TN yes but i put that down to it being TN? Do you not thing this is the case? I have calibrated it with settings suggested by TFT Central already.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> White is more 'pink' on the TN yes but i put that down to it being TN? Do you not thing this is the case? I have calibrated it with settings suggested by TFT Central already.


Each monitor is unique.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My decision to buy this monitor really is tough.
> 
> I installed a Dell U2515H IPS Ultrasharp (on the left) side by side with my S2716DG TN (on the right) last night and i fiddled around with all the settings and got it very close. Some wallpapers they looked identical and others they were quite different.
> 
> I didn't notice any IPS glow / BLB on the U2515H at work but when i had it in a dark room yesterday, it has some in the top left hand corner. It didn't bother me too much though. I know its kind of comparing Apples to Oranges but it gave me an indication of IPS vs TN.
> 
> Literally if it wasn't for pixel inversion, id be 100% happy with my SD2716DG TN panel. I just don't know that spending £300 on a step up to a XB271HU is worth the investment? + Points are no pixel inversion, slightly better colours and an extra 21hz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mine is a TN but does not look like that at all . . .



I've had mine for year and haven't messed with the settings. PnP. Cell pic.


----------



## Stoogie

I used to be like you and use icc profiles from random sites, but none actually fit my monitor properly so i removed them all and did nvidia only changes and rgb in monitor like i explained in my previous post if u want to follow it exactly, you should try it, it should make it look better gamma wise.... basically 1 setting off 254-255 white, 1 setting off 0-1 black, contrast ok between levels, gamma at or just above the lines measured from middle of screen sitting position.

my best rog swift pg278q settings are 70 brightness 100-96-100 rgb on monitor, 47 brightness(50 default) .95 gamma nvidia


----------



## Stoogie




----------



## Darylrese

Looking good. I will have a play around with it tonight, thanks!

So you don't use any ICC profiles at all? Do Nvidia settings stick when gaming?

Sorry last off topic post.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Looking good. I will have a play around with it tonight, thanks!
> 
> So you don't use any ICC profiles at all? Do Nvidia settings stick when gaming?
> 
> Sorry last off topic post.


i dont use icc. no matter how many times u alt tab out of a fullscreen application nvidia settings stick, icc profiles do not as they have to reinitiate or some bs like that.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> i dont use icc. no matter how many times u alt tab out of a fullscreen application nvidia settings stick, icc profiles do not as they have to reinitiate or some bs like that.


Yeah that's the problem with ICC Profiles! What monitor do you have?


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> i dont use icc. no matter how many times u alt tab out of a fullscreen application nvidia settings stick, icc profiles do not as they have to reinitiate or some bs like that.


That's why I like using a sensor and DispCalGUI so I can tune out the R/G/B and brightness settings on the monitor and avoid .ICC profiles. The downside is my PG279Qs don't have any gamma/white point settings so the only way to get that last 1% of color perfection is using .ICC but I just skip that step..


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> That's why I like using a sensor and DispCalGUI so I can tune out the R/G/B and brightness settings on the monitor and avoid .ICC profiles. The downside is my PG279Qs don't have any gamma/white point settings so the only way to get that last 1% of color perfection is using .ICC but I just skip that step..


Yeah no built in gamma control on the Dell either.


----------



## yellows

Terrible gamma on S2716DG with no option to change it but ICC + ReShade 3D LUT in games and very grainy AG coating were the biggest issues I had with it when I tested it side-by-side with XB271HU. Minor ones were the gamma and colour shifts visible even when you were sitting "properly" for a TN. It's just too big to avoid them. On the other hand it's the fastest monitor I've seen with the best colours and viewing angles of any TN until that point for me.

I couldn't use it without fixing the gamma with ICC on Windows and 3D LUT in games. After calibration the colours were close to IPS-level.

As for pixel inversion I've tested 2 Dells and one had it even when moving Windows cursor on a purple background and and the other didn't have it at all. So there's lottery with Dell as well, just not as heavy as with the AHVA panels (PG279G/XB271HU).


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> So there's lottery with Dell as well, just not as heavy as with the AHVA panels (PG279G/XB271HU).


**** my life, I want to buy a new monitor when there are lotteries everywhere


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> **** my life, I want to buy a new monitor when there are lotteries everywhere


Heh... that's the market we've created. It's quite hard to make a big, fast and high density screen in comparison to for example a 5" 1440p phone screen. There's economy of scale at work here as well. Cost per panel is lower the higher number of panels you make, and for phones the market is insane. Not many people want monitors like ours in comparison.

There's also worryingly high acceptance of defective merchandise among the current consumer base. People either don't see the faults or don't want to see them - _"Since it was so expensive how can it be broken?!"_


----------



## Dreamer10

After reading both threads I had to decide between the Acer XB271HU and the Dell S2716DG two weeks ago. I ordered the Dell and was lucky: no pixel inversion at all. But it's true: The Dell doesn't have any gamma correction within the OSD. So I took yellows' second ICC profile from here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1830#post_24852264
and adjusted the monitor to: Brightness 21, Contrast 75, RGB: 97/99/100

The monitor looks *perfect* to me now - and the 3D support is a nice bonus!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamer10*
> 
> After reading both threads I had to decide between the Acer XB271HU and the Dell S2716DG two weeks ago. I ordered the Dell and was lucky: no pixel inversion at all. But it's true: The Dell doesn't have any gamma correction within the OSD. So I took yellows' second ICC profile from here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/1830#post_24852264
> and adjusted the monitor to: Brightness 21, Contrast 75, RGB: 97/99/100
> 
> The monitor looks *perfect* to me now - and the 3D support is a nice bonus!


Yes but ICC Profiles dont work in games and SweetFX / Reshade crashes games so i have been put off ICC profile use at the moment. Im playing around with OSD and Nvidia settings instead.


----------



## PCM2

I'm not at all convinced that any samples of the S2716DG have 'no pixel inversion'. I think it's simply that some users don't notice it.


----------



## MenacingTuba

I didn't notice it, but I was too busy being putt off by the grainy matte coating, dull colours and overshoot ghosting.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I didn't notice it, but I was too busy being putt off by the grainy matte coating, dull colours and overshoot ghosting.


Do you have the XB271HU now?


----------



## PCM2

The screen surface is my most hated thing about the Dell, personally. I don't think most users would find the overshot problematic, although could see why some would.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Do you have the XB271HU now?


Returned mine for suffering from a yellow stain in the bottom right corner, low-ish preset gamma, a pre-set green tint (identical to the PG279Q I had) and matte coating. The quality control and colour quality of these monitors is unacceptable for the price, and I find these monitors too dull compared to my glossy PLS panel (PWM free X-Star @96hz) anyway.

Dell & Acer
https://flic.kr/p/CSKwfSDell S2716DG v Acer XB271HU by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I'm not at all convinced that any samples of the S2716DG have 'no pixel inversion'. I think it's simply that some users don't notice it.


As I wrote before, I had 2 of them from different retailers and they were different in this regard. Sadly I don't know how to enable the G-SYNC debug screen on the Dell like we can in the Acer, so I couldn't compare firmware versions. The manufacturing weeks in MCCS were different though within the same month on the box (Oct).


----------



## Dreamer10

I prefer the so-called "grainy" coating of the Dell: no sun / light reflection, easy cleaning (no destruction of the glossy surface when cleaning)!

And yes, I'm sure my Dell doesn't display pixel inversion!


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> As I wrote before, I had 2 of them from different retailers and they were different in this regard. Sadly I don't know how to enable the G-SYNC debug screen on the Dell like we can in the Acer, so I couldn't compare firmware versions. The manufacturing weeks in MCCS were different though within the same month on the box (Oct).


Interesting. I have tested 3 PG278Qs and they all had interlace pattern artifacts to varying degrees. I've only tested one S2716DG and would consider the issue to be mild to moderate. It's something most would not notice, but those with sensitive eyes such as mine would notice. Again, I doubt it is entirely absent on any unit - but I don't doubt the intensity can vary. I actually wouldn't consider it a major turnoff on my particular unit to be honest and it's less noticeable than on the PG278Q review sample I had (one used for review) or the XL2730Z.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamer10*
> 
> I prefer the so-called "grainy" coating of the Dell: no sun / light reflection, easy cleaning (no destruction of the glossy surface when cleaning)!


The Acer's surface is not glossy. It's a very lightly grainy AG coating that is as safe to clean as any other.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Interesting. I have tested 3 PG278Qs and they all had interlace pattern artifacts to varying degrees. I've only tested one S2716DG and would consider the issue to be mild to moderate. It's something most would not notice, but those with sensitive eyes such as mine would notice. Again, I doubt it is entirely absent on any unit - but I don't doubt the intensity can vary. I actually wouldn't consider it a major turnoff on my particular unit to be honest and it's less noticeable than on the PG278Q review sample I had (one used for review) or the XL2730Z.


I agree, probably all have it but with different degree - as mine did.


----------



## Stoogie

So most people agree with not worth going the lottery route to change from a tn asus rog swift pg278q??


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> So most people agree with not worth going the lottery route to change from a tn asus rog swift pg278q??


There is little reason to sidegrade from a PG278Q to the S2716DG. Unless you absolutely need the HDMI port for console gaming, or the ROG styling makes you feel physically sick or something.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> There is little reason to sidegrade from a PG278Q to the S2716DG. Unless you absolutely need the HDMI port for console gaming, or the ROG styling makes you feel physically sick or something.


ah i meant to this acer ahva 165hz one.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> ah i meant to this acer ahva 165hz one.


Haha... Oh yes forgot which thread I was even in there.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Haha... Oh yes forgot which thread I was even in there.


I've quit consoles for life though now, #pcmasterrace


----------



## PCM2




----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Returned mine for suffering from a yellow stain in the bottom right corner, low-ish preset gamma, a pre-set green tint (identical to the PG279Q I had) and matte coating. The quality control and colour quality of these monitors is unacceptable for the price, and I find these monitors too dull compared to my glossy PLS panel (PWM free X-Star @96hz) anyway.
> 
> Dell & Acer
> https://flic.kr/p/CSKwfSDell S2716DG v Acer XB271HU by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr


Now i understand what it means washed colors on S2716dg.
Thanks pictures comparison.

The black is good also on this IPS, I was afraid when someone shared this picture :


----------



## Darylrese

I have pulled the trigger and have an Acer XB271HU on it's way to me tomorrow. I figured i would give it a try as i can return for a full refund within 14 days and the supplier i got it from is only up the road.

I will do a full unboxing and review of the monitor and post it here over the weekend all being well.

I will also do a side by side comparison to the Dell S2716DG for those of you who are interested.

Here's hoping i win the monitor lottery tomorrow!!!


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have pulled the trigger and have an Acer XB271HU on it's way to me tomorrow. I figured i would give it a try as i can return for a full refund within 14 days and the supplier i got it from is only up the road.
> 
> I will do a full unboxing and review of the monitor and post it here over the weekend all being well.
> 
> I will also do a side by side comparison to the Dell S2716DG for those of you who are interested.
> 
> Here's hoping i win the monitor lottery tomorrow!!!


Very interested, thank you. I can't resist and tried yet another XB271HU, this one has 4 spots of flashlighting and some BLB in bottom right corner. Also the right side of the screen, from the edge to about 3 inches in, is less uniform compared to rest of the screen. There is a brownish tint when it comes to whites in the middle - top of the screen. Lastly I can't seem to get rid of that brown/yellowish hue no matter what I do, can't be calibrated out and even when set to "cool" temperature there's still a uniformity issue.

Starcraft 2 looks so colorful and vibrant on the IPS compared to my old TN. I still am not convinced I want to spend $579 on a TN, but no way can the Dell be worse than these Acer monitors I am thinking.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have pulled the trigger and have an Acer XB271HU on it's way to me tomorrow. I figured i would give it a try as i can return for a full refund within 14 days and the supplier i got it from is only up the road.
> 
> I will do a full unboxing and review of the monitor and post it here over the weekend all being well.
> 
> I will also do a side by side comparison to the Dell S2716DG for those of you who are interested.
> 
> Here's hoping i win the monitor lottery tomorrow!!!


Good luck to you sir!


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Now i understand what it means washed colors on S2716dg.
> Thanks pictures comparison.
> 
> The black is good also on this IPS, I was afraid when someone shared this picture :


The Acer is also slightly washed out since my unit had slightly low average gamma. The picture you posted is marketing BS from Samsung. 1080p IPS panels have the highest contrast (up to 1500:1) out of AHVA/IPS/PLS panels while the 27" 1440p AHVA/IPS/PLS all fall within the 900-1200:1. Usually PLS panels struggle to go over 1000:1, but bezel colour and room lighting are more important than measured contrast. The below image is of the same monitor with a glossy black and perceived black depth increasing dark matte bronze bezel:



For some reason the Free-Sync 1440p AHVA panels use nice matte grey bezels while the G-Sync monitors have glossy black (XB270HU) or material and costs saving frame-less casings which ruin the perceived black depth:



Asus MG279Q


One would think that the more expensive G-Sync monitors would have the better quality casings...


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> One would think that the more expensive G-Sync monitors would have the better quality casings...


so you say Asus MG279Q is better due to light matte coating? what about the original xb270hu? is that glossy too?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> So most people agree with not worth going the lottery route to change from a tn asus rog swift pg278q??


I personally upgraded from the PG278Q, and I love my XB271HU! Though, if I had to go through a few exchanges, I might feel differently. In my case, I got a good one on my first try.

I really enjoyed my PG278Q, but the pixel inversion artifacts kept bugging me whenever I noticed them. I was really on the fence about selling it, so I let the eBay gods decide the fate of the monitor (whether it would sell for a decent price or not). I took the risk on the XB271HU without really knowing how bad the QC was on this panel... but I lucked out incredibly, based on other people's experiences here.

To me, the two biggest upgrades from PG278Q to XB271HU were getting rid of inversion artifacts, and getting rid of the gamma shift problems of TN (though that didn't bug me so much). However, my XB also has noticeably better contrast, (~1100:1 vs ~800:1), so blacks are a bit darker.

The one downside to the XB is the pixel transitions are quite a bit slower, which isn't noticeable normally, but for ULMB mode, it makes the strobe cross-talk a lot worse--or the XB is just tuned poorly for strobing. Either way, ULMB was way better on the Swift.


----------



## Apollo Creed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Yep, it's that simple. You should see a change in the screen when you load it. It may be a subtle change or more noticeable it all depends on your specific panel.


I changed to your recommended settings (e.g. brightness at 28), and loaded your color profile in windows. You stated:

Color Temp: User Mode, (R Gain 99) (G Gain 93) (B Gain 97)

- I changed to user mode as well, but I'm not seeing any settings which allow changes to the R/G/B Gains. Am I missing something?


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apollo Creed*
> 
> - I changed to user mode as well, but I'm not seeing any settings which allow changes to the R/G/B Gains. Am I missing something?


Click the select key on "User mode" to get to the RGB gains


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> so you say Asus MG279Q is better due to light matte coating? what about the original xb270hu? is that glossy too?


They all use the same matte coating. There are no glossy 1440p 144hz monitors or name brand glossy 1440p 60hz monitors. My post was about the type of bezels (glossy black vs frame-less black vs dark matte grey) the monitors use, not the coating the panels use.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> They all use the same matte coating. There are no glossy 1440p 144hz monitors or name brand glossy 1440p 60hz monitors. My post was about the type of bezels (glossy black vs frame-less black vs dark matte grey) the monitors use, not the coating the panels use.


juxtaposition has no affect on me.


----------



## M3LON4

Acer XB271HU ordered, let's pray


----------



## Darylrese

Mine has turned up







No dead pixels and no dust that i can see.

I thought no BLB either but i noticed a bit in the bottom right but not a huge amount. Problem is its daylight at the moment and only have it setup in my work office connected at 85hz.

Looking forward to trying it out once i get it home and tonight once its gets dark.

Uniformity looks alright under normal light conditions. The red feet on the stand arent as bright as in pictures, its more a metalic darker red which doesnt look as 'tacky' as i thought it would. If its a keeper, i'll be desk mounting it anyway!

Full video review coming this weekend provided my cold / flu doesn't get any worse so i can actually talk lol


----------



## kaelthai

Received another XB271HU yesterday. This one has one bit of dust on the panel but some BLB. It's not as bad as some of the asus ones I've had but im still not convinced if it's a keeper. I ordered another one which should arrive at the end of next week.



80 brightness in both pictures, pictures taken from a video

Any thoughts about this BLB?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaelthai*
> 
> Received another XB271HU yesterday. This one has one bit of dust on the panel but some BLB. It's not as bad as some of the asus ones I've had but im still not convinced if it's a keeper. I ordered another one which should arrive at the end of next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 80 brightness in both pictures, pictures taken from a video
> 
> Any thoughts about this BLB?


To be honest that doesnt look too bad, just the backlight bleed on the left. I'd say if it looks ok in real life, that's decent except from the dust. I wouldnt settle for dust behind the screen to be honest. 80 brightness is way too high, try around 32.

A picture will always show the glow, but its what it looks like in real life that really counts. If your happy keep it, if you not then exchange it


----------



## kingduqc

Could someone send clear video of BLB with content displayed (dark movie/game) Im not so sure how it affect the content once you are using it. To be fair, none of us are buying a 1000$ to stare at a pitch dark screen. I just want to make up my mind. Still deciding witch monitor I'm buying.


----------



## Darylrese

I will be sure to cover this in my video tomorrow.

Anything else you guys want to know / see when i make it?


----------



## kaelthai

Well the dust is lower left corner so it isn't that bad compared to samples I received with dust all over the place but of course this is a very expensive monitor so if I keep it I will attempt to negotiate a discount. It actually doesn't look that bad in real life but it's visible when playing games like metro last light. I will try to test it again tonight with metro at about 30 brightness. One other problem I have with this one is a bit weird. It takes one vertical strip of pixels from the middle and it places it on the right hand side of the display. This issue occurred after calibrating it last night and I have seen it again today in CSGO. I'm not sure what causes it because it goes away after I restart the display. I had this in one of my earlier XB271's as well which leads me to believe it might be a software issue with my Windows installation.


----------



## Juicehead

Anyone know what the deal is with Amazon? Have they given up stocking the monitor due to the issue? I keep checking Prime but nothing...


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I will be sure to cover this in my video tomorrow.
> 
> Anything else you guys want to know / see when i make it?


Manufacture Date
How does it display on dark game and movie (dark room). Also with fps game with or without ulmb. I am afraid of blur and banding...
Thank you !


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Manufacture Date
> How does it display on dark game and movie (dark room). Also with fps game with or without ulmb. I am afraid of blur and banding...
> Thank you !


I can tell you manufacture date right now man - Dec 2015.


----------



## soldier0829

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicehead*
> 
> Anyone know what the deal is with Amazon? Have they given up stocking the monitor due to the issue? I keep checking Prime but nothing...


I actually grabbed one yesterday off of Prime. Will post what I get when it arrives. I wouldn't be surprised if it is a previously opened model - I received a a used BenQ a few weeks back and immediately sent it back.


----------



## PCM2

TFT Central review up BTW - http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb271hk.htm.









Amazon.com have stock as well, incidentally.


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> TFT Central review up BTW - http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb271hk.htm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com have stock as well, incidentally.


it's not the review of Acer XB271HU


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> it's not the review of Acer XB271HU


Sorry, long day.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Sorry, long day.


I read through it anyway, and they had high praise for it. Hopefully we will see the same type of review for the XB271HU.


----------



## Darylrese

Can someone share their settings for this monitor please?

I would like to calibrate mine a bit better.

Also has anyone found a driver for this monitor? At the moment windows only detects it as a generic monitor


----------



## Darylrese

Here are a few pics of mine.

I think the right hand side is A bit of backlight bleed (yellow tinge) but it's quite faint and can only be seen when looking at a black screen.

Have users reported this fades / improves with time?

What do you think? (From a foot or so away)



Picture from video:



All room lighting off:


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Here are a few pics of mine.
> 
> I think the right hand side is A bit of backlight bleed (yellow tinge) but it's quite faint and can only be seen when looking at a black screen.
> 
> Have users reported this fades / improves with time?
> 
> What do you think? (From a foot or so away)


If the BLB is visible in daylight / regular conditions like it is in your photos, it will be very visible in darkness. You should try again when it gets dark and stand maybe 3-5 feet away from monitor. It may just be typical IPS glow that is showing up in your close up photos. My last XB1 that I returned did improve after 3 weeks but I had other issues that popped up that caused me to return it.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> If the BLB is visible in daylight / regular conditions like it is in your photos, it will be very visible in darkness. You should try again when it gets dark and stand maybe 3-5 feet away from monitor. It may just be typical IPS glow that is showing up in your close up photos. My last XB1 that I returned did improve after 3 weeks but I had other issues that popped up that caused me to return it.


Its not really noticeable in daylight as ive been using it all day at work and thought it had no BLB. Its only appeared now i have it at home and its dark.

It does seem to maybe pressure related as touching that area alters the BLB position.

It is minor in comparison to the PG279Q i had. If it does fade in time, i'd be happy.

I have to choose between minor BLB on this panel and pixel inversion / coating / reduced colours on the Dell...which defect(s) do i dislike the most? lol


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Can someone share their settings for this monitor please?
> 
> I would like to calibrate mine a bit better.
> 
> Also has anyone found a driver for this monitor? At the moment windows only detects it as a generic monitor


I did a recent recalibration for mine: 30 brightness, 50 contrast, 97/93/99 RGB

XB271HU12016-02-2402-16D65002.2SXYZLUTMTX.zip 678k .zip file


3D LUT for ReShade:

2016-02-25_gamma_2.2_perceptual_64.zip 639k .zip file


The driver is here, but it doesn't do much, just adds monitor identification and a basic useless ICM


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Its not really noticeable in daylight as ive been using it all day at work and thought it had no BLB. Its only appeared now i have it at home and its dark.
> 
> It does seem to maybe pressure related as touching that area alters the BLB position.
> 
> It is minor in comparison to the PG279Q i had. If it does fade in time, i'd be happy.
> 
> I have to choose between minor BLB on this panel and pixel inversion / coating / reduced colours on the Dell...which defect(s) do i dislike the most? lol


Some people reported that it gets better over time, for some it got worse. For some opening the case and putting it back together did something to the BLB. I almost destroyed mine like that









I'd say if it doesn't alter colour in Windows it's acceptable at least.


----------



## kingduqc

What you see in real life is closer to the video screenshot? If that's the bleed you guys are scaring people about it's pretty damn minimal. Bleed appear way more pronounced in picture or what?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> What you see in real life is closer to the video screenshot? If that's the bleed you guys are scaring people about it's pretty damn minimal. Bleed appear way more pronounced in picture or what?


Closest i see in real life is the top image man.

I'm hoping it will fade over time but that would be luck more than anything.

No dead pixels or dust and minimal backlight bleed is making this a serious contender.


----------



## kaelthai

My calibrations from last night 30 brightness untouched RGB 50 contrast. Spyder 5 Express

AcerXB271HUnov25feb.zip 2k .zip file


That BLB looks quite good if it's like that IRL.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaelthai*
> 
> My calibrations from last night 30 brightness untouched RGB 50 contrast. Spyder 5 Express
> 
> AcerXB271HUnov25feb.zip 2k .zip file
> 
> 
> That BLB looks quite good if it's like that IRL.


Yeah it might just take a while to get used to it. Will see how it goes.

I have gone off using ICC Profiles as they are only good for desktop use. I prefer using a combination of OSD and NVidia control panel


----------



## owlieowl

Does anyone get very distracted by the colored stand? It looks so bright, feel like I'd be glancing at it all the time. Only thing stopping me from taking a shot at this one.


----------



## kaelthai

The stand is not as bad as it looks. It's red but it doesn't grab my attention anymore after one day of working with it. One thing I do find less than ideal about this stand is that it's a lot larger than a lot of other 27" stands and it extends beyond the display because of the red feet. I have quite a large mouse pad and can't put it where I want because of the stand so that's something to keep in mind.


----------



## ajx

I eventually bough it although i was initially planning to get a TN screen monitor
I just hope there will be no much BLB/Glow and being fast enough for twitchy shooters
I just find the design quite ugly in comparison of Benq, the base looks like fancy gaming stuff


----------



## Garham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> Does anyone get very distracted by the colored stand? It looks so bright, feel like I'd be glancing at it all the time. Only thing stopping me from taking a shot at this one.


Many people say they dont get distracted by the red stand, I am one of them. IMO it shouldnt be the deciding factor whether to buy this monitor or not.
The stand is big vertically though, as kaelthai said. My mouse cord and keyboard cord have to go over it. For me it's not a problem though but worth to mention.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Here are a few pics of mine.


Those are some weird looking speakers, i recommend swan m10 + z5500 7.2 setup lol.

Still interested to see which route you go ;p
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaelthai*
> 
> The stand is not as bad as it looks. It's red but it doesn't grab my attention anymore after one day of working with it. One thing I do find less than ideal about this stand is that it's a lot larger than a lot of other 27" stands and it extends beyond the display because of the red feet. I have quite a large mouse pad and can't put it where I want because of the stand so that's something to keep in mind.


I measured it(with pictures) and its no different to the rog swift stand in the amount of distance protruding in from the monitor, its just more to the sides. In fact it should be better for 440mm mousepads like i use cause itll hold the top of the mousepad instead of the top side which causes it to slant when you use it.


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaelthai*
> 
> The stand is not as bad as it looks. It's red but it doesn't grab my attention anymore after one day of working with it. One thing I do find less than ideal about this stand is that it's a lot larger than a lot of other 27" stands and it extends beyond the display because of the red feet. I have quite a large mouse pad and can't put it where I want because of the stand so that's something to keep in mind.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garham*
> 
> Many people say they dont get distracted by the red stand, I am one of them. IMO it shouldnt be the deciding factor whether to buy this monitor or not.
> The stand is big vertically though, as kaelthai said. My mouse cord and keyboard cord have to go over it. For me it's not a problem though but worth to mention.


Thanks, good to know! I can probably get used to it for the sake of G-Sync goodness. I guess I should be a little more worried about size actually, cause I've got one of those big mousepads as well. I'd just get a mount but my desk is flush with the wall.

I heard that the IPS glow on this monitor tends to be more silvery/whitish vs yellowish as well - a little easier to stomach hopefully.


----------



## kaelthai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> I measured it(with pictures) and its no different to the rog swift stand in the amount of distance protruding in from the monitor, its just more to the sides. In fact it should be better for 440mm mousepads like i use cause itll hold the top of the mousepad instead of the top side which causes it to slant when you use it.


Yes, it extends to the sides that's the "problem". I'm using a Qck heavy mousepad 450x400x6mm and I want it somewhere where I can still rest my arm comfortably on my desk without having the raised surface of the mouse pad interfering. It's not a problem because you can reposition the display and turn the display to fix it but I'd rather not have to at all. It's not a problem with PG279Q and my older U2711.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaelthai*
> 
> Yes, it extends to the sides that's the "problem". I'm using a Qck heavy mousepad 450x400x6mm and I want it somewhere where I can still rest my arm comfortably on my desk without having the raised surface of the mouse pad interfering. It's not a problem because you can reposition the display and turn the display to fix it but I'd rather not have to at all. It's not a problem with PG279Q and my older U2711.


Doesn't matter if you desk is 58cm or deeper (http://www.officeworks.com.au/shop/officeworks/p/contour-loop-leg-desk-white-and-chrome-owcontourd) put your mousepad in front of it. Is there a reason why your screen has to be within 35cm from the edge of your desk?



It's best to have your mousepad end in middle with keyboard when using 400dpi otherwise you wont have any room to move the mouse. This is coming from a ut/quake/dirty bomb snipe god that has trained for 17 years. you cant aim as accurate with higher dpi. check youtube video on stoogietheotaku


----------



## ajx

I always put my screen monitor on my right side, sightly in diagonal, mouse pad and mouse are just under the screen monitor
I dont' know why but i get used to use it like
Don't have any difficulty to play games in that manner
There is a quake champion who plays in similar manner as mine but i never knew it lol


----------



## kaelthai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> It's best to have your mousepad end in middle with keyboard when using 400dpi otherwise you wont have any room to move the mouse. This is coming from a ut/quake/dirty bomb snipe god that has trained for 17 years. you cant aim as accurate with higher dpi. check youtube video on stoogietheotaku


I'm using 400 DPI for things like counter strike that's the only reason for the large mouse pad. I just dont like putting my keyboard at the edge of my desk either. With this setup I just move my keyboard if I feel like it and the mouse pad occasionally moves.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaelthai*
> 
> I'm using 400 DPI for things like counter strike that's the only reason for the large mouse pad. I just dont like putting my keyboard at the edge of my desk either. With this setup I just move my keyboard if I feel like it and the mouse pad occasionally moves.


I couldn't play like that, for example sit in the middle in front of your monitor, your arms shouldnt be straight for keyboard but diagonal out far right for mouse , both arms should be the same direction facing the monitor but mirrored, i would also say the mousepad area is more important than the keyboard, having the keyboard be the only thing in front of the monitor makes it look like you don't prioritize the mouse at all. Considering 6 inch per 180 degrees your 3 inch movement to the left before your mouse hits the keyboard isn't enough room. You also have 25cm or so of space below both the keyboard and mousepad, i cant play like that as it doesnt give you any arm leverage up and down for claw grip and increases drag since your arm will be touching the desk.


----------



## kaelthai

I do prioritize the keyboard as I am a programmer and don't need the mouse as often as the keyboard during work. This setup works for me but as I said I change it on occasion.


----------



## Stoogie

Well i type with keyboard on left half with no issues 100-110wpm with like 4-5 fingers.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Closest i see in real life is the top image man.
> 
> I'm hoping it will fade over time but that would be luck more than anything.
> 
> No dead pixels or dust and minimal backlight bleed is making this a serious contender.


Glad to see that you've got a good one. Looking at your pictures, I would definitely call that a win. I know that you might feel different, but to be quite honest I think that my glow/bleed lowered after awhile, or I just stopped noticing it. If you don't want to keep it fine, but I strongly encourage you to give it a fair shot and I think it will suit your needs.

Cheers mate


----------



## squirtis

hey guys, just picked up this monitor and i don't see any dead pixels or much BLB at all, but it does look like the right side, right along the border, looks slightly darker when on a white screen. Is this a known issue? Is this something that will go away over time, maybe after breaking in the monitor a bit? if i move my head over to the right it kind of goes away, but looks slightly visible... Everything seemed so good until i opened a browser... This is a Jan 2016 model.


----------



## soldier0829

I just got mine from Amazon today and first impressions are favorable. My model is an OCT '15 build, too, so not one of the newer builds. There is a little BLB in the lower right and upper right corner, but it is not noticeable to me at all when gaming or web surfing or whatnot.


----------



## ChaosDimension85

How is dual screening on these monitors for gaming? I recently picked up a second one since my first one has two dead pixels and I am not too happy with the BLB so far. Other than that the monitor itself is pretty awesome at 165Hz and colors pop nicely.


----------



## Thanaron

Just got my second XB271HU (December Model)

80 Brightness


30 Brightness



I personally think it's worse than my first one

What do you guys think?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thanaron*
> 
> Just got my second XB271HU (December Model)
> 
> 80 Brightness
> 
> 
> 30 Brightness
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think it's worse than my first one
> 
> What do you guys think?


Is this a glow at the right side? Why is it so big ?
This Glow is noticeable when you play or watch a movie ?


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thanaron*
> 
> Just got my second XB271HU (December Model)
> 
> 80 Brightness
> 
> 
> 30 Brightness
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think it's worse than my first one
> 
> What do you guys think?


Horrible. If my monitor looked like that when I stare on it, it would go straight back.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Glad to see that you've got a good one. Looking at your pictures, I would definitely call that a win. I know that you might feel different, but to be quite honest I think that my glow/bleed lowered after awhile, or I just stopped noticing it. If you don't want to keep it fine, but I strongly encourage you to give it a fair shot and I think it will suit your needs.
> 
> Cheers mate


Cheers dude.

Definitely considering keeping it as my gaming monitor over the Dell.

Although the bottom glow / blb is noticable on a black background, i don't really see it in any other use so i might be able to live with it. Unfortunately in this market you have to settle for defects but the question is what defects you are prepared to put up with.

The colour gain, extra refresh rate and no pixel inversion is winning me over so far.

I'm going to do a side by side comparison with the Dell shortly so ill post it on here and you guys can have a look and let me know your thoughts too.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Those are some weird looking speakers, i recommend swan m10 + z5500 7.2 setup lol.
> 
> Still interested to see which route you go ;p
> I measured it(with pictures) and its no different to the rog swift stand in the amount of distance protruding in from the monitor, its just more to the sides. In fact it should be better for 440mm mousepads like i use cause itll hold the top of the mousepad instead of the top side which causes it to slant when you use it.


My speakers are Bose Companion 5's mate. The highest end Bose speakers you can get for a PC. They are decent enough


----------



## acerpredator

@ Thanaran

deffintely consider keeping that monitor if the BLB is the only issue. In about 2 weeks i can bet that BLB will be 85% gone. You will love this monitor. Congrats.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> @ Thanaran
> 
> deffintely consider keeping that monitor if the BLB is the only issue. In about 2 weeks i can bet that BLB will be 85% gone. You will love this monitor. Congrats.


What do you think of mine acerpredator?


----------



## Xerclif

Did you ever get a night time pic Daryl?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirtis*
> 
> hey guys, just picked up this monitor and i don't see any dead pixels or much BLB at all, but it does look like the right side, right along the border, looks slightly darker when on a white screen. Is this a known issue? Is this something that will go away over time, maybe after breaking in the monitor a bit? if i move my head over to the right it kind of goes away, but looks slightly visible... Everything seemed so good until i opened a browser... This is a Jan 2016 model.


My last two and I think four - five XB271's in total that I've tried had this issue ( 1 Oct and 3 Dec 2015 units off top of my head). Both sides of the screen were darker. But, the entire right side about 4 inches in from the edge was much darker than the rest of the screen. Very noticeable on the Lagom.nl site in the viewing angle test where "lagom" is displayed across the entire screen. Also noticeable in light backgrounds. You will see poor uniformity very quickly in that test. I use MS Office and other light backgrounds a lot and it really bothered me. It will not go away over time, that is a panel issue / defect.

You need to pick your poison with these monitors. My current Asus is the most overall uniform screen I've gotten so far (amazingly) with the top 4-5 inches of the screen being slightly darker than the rest when displaying white backgrounds and some BLB in corners. If the right side of yours is only slightly darker and it doesn't bother you, you should keep it. If you want to upload a photo I'm sure many people will give opinions that may / may not help you.


----------



## acerpredator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> What do you think of mine acerpredator?


yours looks almost like mine did on a black screen during the day light. i ve had mine for 3 weekish now and BLB is about 90% gone. If u have no dead pixels or other issues you need to give that monitor a couple weeks and the bleed should greatly improve, you ll see. if not, which i think is unlikely, then go from there. Cheers and congrats on the screen.


----------



## RedM00N

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/702143936601653251
Old tweet I know, but kinda makes me sad we may never get a proper review for this monitor. Seems like no one wants to review it for some reason(no one = everyone that reviewed the asus version of this).









Actually funny how many people I've come across that dont even know this monitor exists and thinks the Asus screen is the only 165hz ips screen.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> yours looks almost like mine did on a black screen during the day light. i ve had mine for 3 weekish now and BLB is about 90% gone. If u have no dead pixels or other issues you need to give that monitor a couple weeks and the bleed should greatly improve, you ll see. if not, which i think is unlikely, then go from there. Cheers and congrats on the screen.


Ok cool that's good news but i only have 12 days to decide if i want to keep it.

I love it except from this glow / bleed and some white uniformity issues on the desktop. The right hand corners look a little brighter white than the rest of the screen but i think its due to the bleed. It's not too distracting but its there.

The most important thing i have learnt having now owned the Dell S2716DG, ASUS PG279Q and Acer XB271HU is that there is no perfect 1440p, 144hz+ monitor out there. Every single one of them has defects so we have to 'settle' with something we are happy with.

Any recommendations on OSD / NVidia settings guys?


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ok cool that's good news but i only have 12 days to decide if i want to keep it.
> 
> I love it except from this glow / bleed and some white uniformity issues on the desktop. The right hand corners look a little brighter white than the rest of the screen but i think its due to the bleed. It's not too distracting but its there.
> 
> The most important thing i have learnt having now owned the Dell S2716DG, ASUS PG279Q and Acer XB271HU is that there is no perfect 1440p, 144hz+ monitor out there. Every single one of them has defects so we have to 'settle' with something we are happy with.
> 
> Any recommendations on OSD / NVidia settings guys?


I'm at college right now so I don't have the monitor in front of me, but I definitely lowered Red gain the most as the monitor felt warm to me. Brightness goes between 20-40 depending on lighting.

I use G-Sync at 144/165 hz depending on games (still a bit concerned about the effects of overclocking on the longevity of the panel).

I was fortunate to not have really any BLB, as the glow in the bottom right pretty much entirely disappears if I change my seating position further back. I'm not really monitor saavy enough to pick out minor uniformity issues so I really don't know if mine actually has that. My PG279Q had terribly noticeable uniformity issues. Although I've never owned a TN, I have used many throughout my life, so I can certainly appreciate the colors of an IPS. I know everyone is hype for OLED, but I honestly don't think IPS is that bad, unless you're super perfectionist.

Can't wait to see your comparison and look forward to hearing your choice. I will concede that you can get one hell of a deal on the Dell, but I felt that 800 was worth it for the full experience that I wanted.


----------



## paztine

I just purchased this monitor last three days ago and I am happy with it. No light bleed the color accuracy is superb I have a dell 25' 1440p and I can tell the difference with my predator in color accuracy.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paztine*
> 
> I just purchased this monitor last three days ago and I am happy with it. No light bleed the color accuracy is superb I have a dell 25' 1440p and I can tell the difference with my predator in color accuracy.


Awesome man. Congrats.

Can you take a picture of a fully white screen and black screen in a dark room?


----------



## paztine

how can you tell your build date because I bought one three days ago so far loving it..


----------



## Freman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Awesome man. Congrats.
> 
> Can you take a picture of a fully white screen and black screen in a dark room?


When making comparative TN vs IPS, you can do one with Digital Vibrance in TN s2716dg?.


----------



## cookiesowns

I just went out and picked one up.

Is there a way to tell if gsync is active? I have it set at 165Hz and in Bo3 the frame indicator on the monitor is pegged at 165hz but my FPS is lower than that.


----------



## Stoogie

The ahva 27" panels here are around 81% adobe rgb, compared to 76% for rog swift (tn) , the korean crossover 27q LG S-IPS was 81% also. so not that much more colors.


----------



## soldier0829

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> @ Thanaran
> 
> deffintely consider keeping that monitor if the BLB is the only issue. In about 2 weeks i can bet that BLB will be 85% gone. You will love this monitor. Congrats.


+1 Mine is pretty similar as far as BLB and I don't notice anything with normal use. Strongly recommend keeping as well.

In fact, I'm not really sure I understand all the fuss over the BLB in the first place. If the hot spots aren't visible in everyday use, why does it matter? Who buys a monitor to stare at a black screen all day? I'm sure I'll get flamed for that statement but just playing devil's advocate for a minute I suppose.


----------



## kaelthai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I just went out and picked one up.
> 
> Is there a way to tell if gsync is active? I have it set at 165Hz and in Bo3 the frame indicator on the monitor is pegged at 165hz but my FPS is lower than that.


There are two ways to check if G-Sync is active: you can enable the G-Sync indicator in the Nvidia control panel under the Display option in the menu. Or you can open the information part of the OSD menu and look at Mode and it should say G-Sync mode if you have it enabled.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaelthai*
> 
> There are two ways to check if G-Sync is active: you can enable the G-Sync indicator in the Nvidia control panel under the Display option in the menu. Or you can open the information part of the OSD menu and look at Mode and it should say G-Sync mode if you have it enabled.


Another way to tell is if you see any tearing. If you do, it's not working.


----------



## Darylrese

If the BLB goes it time, that would be awesome.

The top of the screen seems darker to me than the bottom in terms of uniformity of colour. Its kind of brighter white at the bottom and a brownish tinge moving up. Its subtle but i have noticed it. Anyone else noticed this? For example in MS word, the bottom of the template is bright white, whereas the top is more tinted. Not sure if you can see on the image below?


----------



## kaelthai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> If the BLB goes it time, that would be awesome.
> 
> The top of the screen seems darker to me than the bottom in terms of uniformity of colour. Its kind of brighter white at the bottom and a brownish tinge moving up. Its subtle but i have noticed it. Anyone else noticed this? For example in MS word, the bottom of the template is bright white, whereas the top is more tinted. Not sure if you can see on the image below?


Yes, all three I've tried have this issue.


----------



## Darylrese

Having said this, i have just compared the Dell S2716DG and Acer XB271HU side by side and neither are perfect!

Here's some screen shots comparing the two. The Dell S2716DG is a 8bit TN (On the left) has been calibrated using the nvidia control panel and Acer IPS (On the right) at stock expect for 32% brightness.

Microsoft Word 2016. Both monitors display some uniformity issues here. The Dell displays white with a 'yellow' tinge and has a 'shimer' effect thanks to the heavy coating on the Dell. Overall it's 1 - 0 to the Acer.



Comparing colours on desktop wallpapers. Here the gamma is 'crushed' on the Dell and clearer, more vibrant on the Acer. Remember the Acer hasn't been calibrated yet but 'Out of the box' it is better. 2- 0 to the Acer.



Here the wallpaper colours are almost identical. The only difference i can see is the image being slightly washed out compared to the Dell but its marginal. Its a tie on this one!



Black level testing. The Dell nice and black, no backlight bleed. The Acer exhibits some backlight bleed down the right hand side at top and bottom but its minor and could be IPS glow related as it improves with distance. Overall the blacks are deeper on the TN. The Dell wins this one.



White level testing. Neither panel has excellent uniformity. Both have brighter patches in the corners and towards the edges of the screen. White is 'whiter' on the Acer and has an overall 'yellow' look about it on the Dell. The Acer wins this round.



Individually they look similar in terms of white level with a slight edge going to the Acer.

DELL



ACER



Green level testing very hard to notice a difference once the Dell has been calibrated. Its a tie!



Blue level testing. The blue is more vibrant on the Acer.



Real use white levels are quite different as can be seen in these screen shots.





4K Video to compare colours






Overall i am prefering the Acer at this point. Even though it has some uniformity issues with white and also some minor bleed down the right hand side, the image quality is better overall thanks to the improved colours and lighter coating. The AG coating on the Dell really distorts the image but the colours are impressive for a TN panel. The Acer boasts 165hz refresh rate, an increase of 21hz over the Dell and whilst minor, it is that tiny bit smoother. Also i am a bit of a frames per second nut so getting more from my rig is nice.

Astetics goes to the Dell. The build quality is excellent and i love the 'minimalistic' feel about it. The Acer is nice but has 'Gamer' detailing which i dislike personally. If i keep the Acer, i will be fitting it on a desk mount to get rid of the red stand and feet.

Overall, i'll give it a week with the Acer and if i can live with the white uniformity and backlight bleed on the right hand side i think i will keep it and sell the Dell.

It's important to note, unfortunately there is no 'perfect' panel on the market today when it comes to 1440p, 144hz and G-Sync. All have their own problems and unfortunately we are forced to either 'settle' with one or keep trying in the hope a perfect panel exists. Personally now having gone through 3 x ASUS PG279Q's, 2 x Dell S2716DG's and now 1 x Acer XB271HU, i'd say at this stage the perfect panel doesnt exist. The Acer is the closest i have come though so might be a keeper until the market matures and OLED becomes available to us.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## ajx

The whole difference is tiny as i expected
When ppl argue about IPS being 10x better than TN when its comes about image quality, i would disagree after seeing your comparison
Now having a better viewing angle is a massive advantage
What about response time? Do you feel Acer being as fast as Dell?


----------



## kaelthai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> It's important to note, unfortunately there is no 'perfect' panel on the market today when it comes to 1440p, 144hz and G-Sync. All have their own problems and unfortunately we are forced to either 'settle' with one or keep trying in the hope a perfect panel exists. Personally now having gone through 3 x ASUS PG279Q's, 2 x Dell S2716DG's and now 1 x Acer XB271HU, i'd say at this stage the perfect panel doesnt exist. The Acer is the closest i have come though so might be a keeper until the market matures and OLED becomes available to us.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


Very nice comparison!

How old is the Dell? you can see some differences in brightness on the screenshots likely due to age.

As you said the perfect panel doesn't exist yet so I have decided to keep my current XB271HU with a 15% discount. It's by far the best one I have received so far (3 PG279Q & 3 XB271HU)


----------



## Avant Garde

Great photo and video comparison *Darylrese*!









Now, on those photos they seem pretty close in color reproduction and overall quality BUT clear difference is in whites and blacks, pretty noticeable yellowish white on DELL and good white on ACER model, other colors may be slightly more vibrant on ACER one.
In this video I see that ACER model is noticeably faster that DELL one but on some scenes overall contrast is better on DELL while ACER model looks a bit washed out... I'm viewing all that on my DELL P2414H IPS monitor though.

All in all I think that you can be very satisfied with XB271HU, that is one pretty good monitor and currently, for this _Anno Domini_ is the best one in it's category. One potential downside of XB271HU is that tacky gamer design which I'm personally not a big fan of. DELL one looks much much better imo.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaelthai*
> 
> Very nice comparison!
> 
> How old is the Dell? you can see some differences in brightness on the screenshots likely due to age.
> 
> As you said the perfect panel doesn't exist yet so I have decided to keep my current XB271HU with a 15% discount. It's by far the best one I have received so far (3 PG279Q & 3 XB271HU)


I got it in December 2015 mate so only 2 months old.

Here are the individual white levels with no nvidia colour options on the Dell:

DELL



ACER


----------



## Freman

NVIDIA digital vibrance,on dell?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freman*
> 
> NVIDIA digital vibrance,on dell?


55%


----------



## Freman

It looks pretty vivid colors in the dell to be 55 %.

I got my TN 70 %.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> The whole difference is tiny as i expected
> When ppl argue about IPS being 10x better than TN when its comes about image quality, i would disagree after seeing your comparison
> Now having a better viewing angle is a massive advantage
> What about response time? Do you feel Acer being as fast as Dell?


It's prolly just that Dell and got agravated by the angle the pic was taken. Like i said earlier to Darylrese, my Acer TN is no where near that bad. I think my TN is even whiter than his IPS.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Another way to tell is if you see any tearing. If you do, it's not working.


That's not true. You can have G-SYNC enabled with VSync disabled (in the drivers or in the game) which will tear above the G-SYNC limit (display refresh rate).


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> The whole difference is tiny as i expected
> When ppl argue about IPS being 10x better than TN when its comes about image quality, i would disagree after seeing your comparison
> Now having a better viewing angle is a massive advantage
> What about response time? Do you feel Acer being as fast as Dell?


Unfortunately photos won't convey how crappy the AG coating is on the Dell, which pretty much destroys its usability in anything but games for me. It might have colours close to IPS levels, but they are hidden behind that ugly grainy surface (and requires heavy calibration, which has other problems)









As for response times the Acer is one of the fastest IPS, but not as fast as the Dell. Dell has almost no crosstalk in ULMB, while Acer has it from the middle until bottom of the screen.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Au optronics is seriously there are no words.

11 monitors all have dead pixels







or insane color variances.

Im driven mad by rma's. Hurry the hell up lg and samsung and make some ips/pls 144hz pannels. Enough of this au optronics crap.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellows*
> 
> That's not true. You can have G-SYNC enabled with VSync disabled (in the drivers or in the game) which will tear above the G-SYNC limit (display refresh rate).


It's true I didn't consider that. Anyone who runs G-SYNC without something to limit FPS to 144 or less is making a mistake.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's true I didn't consider that. Anyone who runs G-SYNC without something to limit FPS to 144 or less is making a mistake.


Heh... And they should get this caveat from where exactly?







The nV Control Panel doesn't even explain the relation of those two settings very well.


----------



## Darylrese

Having spent most of today on this monitor, i'm really enjoying it. The extra colour makes games immersive and love the fact there is no pixel inversion / heavy coating on this monitor









90% sure i'm going to keep it and sell the Dell.

Just need to find someone who has calibrated OSD / Nvidia settings to make it even better?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Having spent most of today on this monitor, i'm really enjoying it. The extra colour makes games immersive and love the fact there is no pixel inversion / heavy coating on this monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90% sure i'm going to keep it and sell the Dell.
> 
> Just need to find someone who has calibrated OSD / Nvidia settings to make it even better?


Glad to hear you're happy with it. I'm still waiting for Acer to have some review samples in the UK, they're taking their sweet time.


----------



## acerpredator

hey these are my settings. I just did these by eye and i have no experience in this. each panel will differ too so these may look horrible on urs, but i like it o
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Having spent most of today on this monitor, i'm really enjoying it. The extra colour makes games immersive and love the fact there is no pixel inversion / heavy coating on this monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90% sure i'm going to keep it and sell the Dell.
> 
> Just need to find someone who has calibrated OSD / Nvidia settings to make it even better?


hey these are my settings. I just did these by eye and i have no experience in this. each panel will differ too so these may look horrible on urs, but i like it on mine.

brightness 30
contrast 50

user mode colors (make sure u do it under user and not the 6axis color)
red: 91
green: 85
blue: 97

rest at stock settings (besides the 144+hz.)

let me know how u like these settings. make take a day for your eyes to adjust.

these are just my prefence. cheers on the monitor. just enjoy it and play games.


----------



## Dazog

I ran the DisplayCal 3.1 with an i1Display Pro.

Monitor Settings:
Brightness 26
Contrast 50

Usermode Colors:
Red: 98
Green: 94
Blue: 97

*Note I play games in the dark. So my 120 cdm is for a completely dark room with NO light.

XB271HU12016-02-0610-09120cdmD65002.2SXYZLUTMTX.7.zip 2581k .zip file


----------



## ironcurtains

I really cant decide if this monitor is worth the money I paid...

I feel like the fact that I am doubting it I should just definitely return it.

I wish I could find a solid TN panel with the 144, 1440p, gsync, etc that doesnt have a ton of issues.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> I really cant decide if this monitor is worth the money I paid...
> 
> I feel like the fact that I am doubting it I should just definitely return it.
> 
> I wish I could find a solid TN panel with the 144, 1440p, gsync, etc that doesnt have a ton of issues.


Not a fan of the PG278Q?


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Not a fan of the PG278Q?


Well all I hear from people about that monitor is terrible QC issues and pixel inversion problems (although I am not sure I would even notice pixel inversion).

I have been looking into the dell TN as well.... I do wish the Swift was a little cheaper. Just because the newer one is out now. If it was 599 like the dell I would go pick it up today but I am finding it at like 650 lowest.


----------



## cookiesowns

I'll run a dispcal report after I let the monitor burn in a couple days. I'm liking it so far, but I feel like the 165hz mode screws up mouse movement in certain games. Or it's input lag on the monitor.

Does anyone know what the game mode feature does?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I got it in December 2015 mate so only 2 months old.
> 
> Here are the individual white levels with no nvidia colour options on the Dell:
> 
> DELL
> 
> 
> 
> ACER


Thanks for the comparison. For these pictures did you have the Acer on the default "Warm" color preset? If so, could you upload a picture with it set to normal?
I'm quite worried about the uniformity issues, so far on 2 XB270HUs and 2 PG279Qs I've tested I could not stand the yellow tinted patches.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Thanks for the comparison. For these pictures did you have the Acer on the default "Warm" color preset? If so, could you upload a picture with it set to normal?
> I'm quite worried about the uniformity issues, so far on 2 XB270HUs and 2 PG279Qs I've tested I could not stand the yellow tinted patches.


Nope, it was set to 'User' colour, i'll give you R G B later on when i'm home.

Yes white uniformity isn't the best but it does'nt annoy me enough to want to spend it back. Its better than other panels i have tried (ASUS PG279Q, Dell S2716DG) and i know for a fact there is no such thing as a perfect panel. Sad but true.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nope, it was set to 'User' colour, i'll give you R G B later on when i'm home.
> 
> Yes white uniformity isn't the best but it does'nt annoy me enough to want to spend it back. Its better than other panels i have tried (ASUS PG279Q, Dell S2716DG) and i know for a fact there is no such thing as a perfect panel. Sad but true.


Yeah, I don't expect a perfect panel, I'd like one where the uniformity is good enough to not bother me during normal use. This wasn't the case with my last XB270HU which to be fair looks much worse than your 271 :


My main complaint with that one is that there was a small horizontal strip on the center which was much brighter than the rest of the screen, the bottom shifted towards yellow then red, the top shifted towards yellow and the area near the right edge was much cooler than the rest of the display. This might not be too visible on that picture though.


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I'll run a dispcal report after I let the monitor burn in a couple days. I'm liking it so far, but I feel like the 165hz mode screws up mouse movement in certain games. Or it's input lag on the monitor.
> 
> Does anyone know what the game mode feature does?


Is it the same on 144hz instead of 165hz? if it's better on 144hz leave it there, TFTcentral shows that 165hz increases response time by a bit on 165hz instead of 144hz . here's the review http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm ( go to the overclocking part on the review for more info ) even tho it's the PG279Q same should apply to the Acer XB271HU since they are basically the same thing with a different OSD menu / design.


----------



## ajx

144 hz are useless too, its better to cap at 120 hz imo due to ULMB mode
Above 100 hz, no-one else could notice difference
120 hz should be fine for most of us


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Above 100 hz, no-one else could notice difference


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6igZbQm75s


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's true I didn't consider that. Anyone who runs G-SYNC without something to limit FPS to 144 or less is making a mistake.


Not getting the reasoning here, you think 144 is sweetspot or something why not 165 or are you not taking fps games into consideration?


----------



## kevindd992002

Do you guys know when the baby brother (XB241HU) of this monitor will be released?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Do you guys know when the baby brother (XB241HU) of this monitor will be released?


I don't think that monitor even exists... what you want to ask is IF a monitor like that will be released.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Having spent most of today on this monitor, i'm really enjoying it. The extra colour makes games immersive and love the fact there is no pixel inversion / heavy coating on this monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90% sure i'm going to keep it and sell the Dell.
> 
> Just need to find someone who has calibrated OSD / Nvidia settings to make it even better?


I think it looks pretty good, definitely acceptable for the current state of this technology.









I replaced mine once and the 2nd sample was much better in terms of BLB on the lower right corner. Neither had dead pixels nor dust under the filter/screen. I mostly tested watching a 21:9 movie with the black border on top and bottom, on the first monitor the lower right BLB was noticeable while playing the movie on the 2nd replacement it's not noticeable so I just called it a day and kept monitor #2.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I don't think that monitor even exists... what you want to ask is IF a monitor like that will be released.


http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB241H-UM-FX1AA-001-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B01C05C1OK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1456751823&sr=8-1&keywords=acer+xb241h ??


----------



## Darylrese

In relation to BLB...

I just ran a mobile phone pry tool around the edge of the screen and pulled it forward away from the casing and the BLB mostly dissapears / turns white. This makes me believe there is something putting too much pressure on the screen around the power button down the right hand side.

Can anything be done about it i wonder...


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB241H-UM-FX1AA-001-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B01C05C1OK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1456751823&sr=8-1&keywords=acer+xb241h ??


Calling a 24" Full HD TN model brother to a 27" WQHD AHVA panel is pushing it.


----------



## Lotty

Hi. What so you think about BLB. it will gone someday?

Still have 7 Days to turn it back. Im thinking about to keep him because No particle Dust , Dirt , Panel 100% fine w/o Dead Pixel. Just BLB










60 Brightness White



60 Brighntess



21 Brightness


----------



## ajx

BLB can wear out overtime but it can go either way and makes it worse
Is inherent from IPS panel, bleeding is pratically non existent on TN and much less noticeable on VA


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB241H-UM-FX1AA-001-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B01C05C1OK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1456751823&sr=8-1&keywords=acer+xb241h ??


Lmao 399 in US and over 500 eur within EU countries
Well done Acer
I ve done some research, it will release from March, some EU web shop will have it


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Lmao 399 in US and over 500 eur within EU countries
> Well done Acer
> I ve done some research, it will release from March, some EU web shop will have it


Any source for the march release?

I'm genuinely interested in a 24" 1080p 144hz Gsync since i prefer to run a single powerful card and prefer to have as high fps as possible while still having some eye candy on. $400 is essentially a $100 g-sync tax, which i can swallow if the monitor is actually of good quality. Something similar to what LG was able to do with the 24GM77.I would spring for an XB271HU, but $800 for IPS glow/bleed among possible other imperfections isn't nearly worth the trouble.

The XB241H is also supposed to support OCing to 180hz, which is interesting i suppose, provided the overdrive impulse is done well to make real use of that higher frequency.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB241H-UM-FX1AA-001-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B01C05C1OK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1456751823&sr=8-1&keywords=acer+xb241h ??


Didn't know of that model but this is a 1080p TN panel.


----------



## ajx

Its not IPS but TN, i speculated from some EU shop restocking
Keep it mind, gaming brands dont let us the freedom to get an IPS 1080p 24''
Because that means lower price tag, then, less profit for them


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Its not IPS but TN, i speculated from some EU shop restocking
> Keep it mind, gaming brands dont let us the freedom to get an IPS 1080p 24''
> Because that means lower price tag, then, less profit for them


Except that a lower price tag means selling a larger volume, which can actually mean more money than a higher price tag selling less. Why we dont have a 1080p 144hz IPS monitor because it just hasn't been developed. Maybe theres some limitation keeping them from doing it, but i doubt it. All i know is a monitor like that would fly off the shelves really fast.


----------



## GRABibus

Is ULMB possible at 144Hz or 165Hz ?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Is ULMB possible at 144Hz or 165Hz ?


No, it's limited to 120Hz max.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotty*
> 
> Hi. What so you think about BLB. it will gone someday?
> 
> Still have 7 Days to turn it back. Im thinking about to keep him because No particle Dust , Dirt , Panel 100% fine w/o Dead Pixel. Just BLB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 Brightness White
> 
> 
> 
> 60 Brighntess
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Brightness


Looks really good, imo. You should be very happy with it, since many others including myself are less fortunate in the gaming monitor lottery.


----------



## Darylrese

Tonight using this monitor i am noticing white screens are 'brown' tinted and whiter down the right hand side roughly where the bleed is.

Is everyone having poor uniformity of white?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotty*
> 
> Hi. What so you think about BLB. it will gone someday?
> 
> Still have 7 Days to turn it back. Im thinking about to keep him because No particle Dust , Dirt , Panel 100% fine w/o Dead Pixel. Just BLB


You have a good one, keep it. That BLB would not bother me at all.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Tonight using this monitor i am noticing white screens are 'brown' tinted and whiter down the right hand side roughly where the bleed is.
> 
> Is everyone having poor uniformity of white?


Both PG and XB are coming out of box with absolutelty horrible calibration with yellowish (PG) whites or brownish (XB). Some people here said they were able to get good whites on them using pro calibration tools. Since I don't have something like that I coulnd't confirm that ever.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Both PG and XB are coming out of box with absolutelty horrible calibration with yellowish (PG) whites or brownish (XB). Some people here said they were able to get good whites on them using pro calibration tools. Since I don't have something like that I coulnd't confirm that ever.


Did you ever settle for a monitor mate?

Thing is some of it looks white, the middle looks yellowish. Not sure if calibration is going to sort it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Did you ever settle for a monitor mate?
> 
> Thing is some of it looks white, the middle looks yellowish. Not sure if calibration is going to sort it.


I am waiting for my 9th monitor







. Last one had 2 stuck pixels in the middle of screen







. I just play on my 1080p and don't really care anymore, it is now my retailer problem to give me good unit. They promised me testing it first before sending me it, so I hope I will see the end of it.

As I said, I can't confirm or deny. There are some users here with pro tools and knowledge about calibration and they claimed that they manged to get good whites.


----------



## Darylrese

Here's my white uniformity right now...can some owners let me know what they think? Bleed spots seem to display whiter than the rest of the screen on the right hand side? This is literally the only thing letting this monitor down except from the minor BLB on the right.


----------



## Lotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> You have a good one, keep it. That BLB would not bother me at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Looks really good, imo. You should be very happy with it, since many others including myself are less fortunate in the gaming monitor lottery.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> BLB can wear out overtime but it can go either way and makes it worse
> Is inherent from IPS panel, bleeding is pratically non existent on TN and much less noticeable on VA


Ty for your opinion. Fear to get more BLB instead of wear out









My Acer are from Oct. like this one http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d1/500x1000px-LL-d12f1a6f_JFlPS67.jpeg

and i remember Nov. Mod has updated nearly everything there. You think Acer will made a Firmware update for Oct. Model's soon?


----------



## seven7thirty30

Just realized my monitor isn't using about 1/8th of an inch of the available real estate at the top and the sides. Bottom is flush to the bezel. It's set to aspect ratio. Resolution is 2560x1440. What's up with that?


----------



## PCM2

It's the panel border. Monitors either have a hard bezel covering their panel border or they don't (the so-called 'dual-stage' design as used here).


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotty*
> 
> Hi. What so you think about BLB. it will gone someday?
> 
> Still have 7 Days to turn it back. Im thinking about to keep him because No particle Dust , Dirt , Panel 100% fine w/o Dead Pixel. Just BLB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 Brightness White
> 
> 
> 
> 60 Brighntess
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Brightness


That looks really good! It's a keeper for sure!


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Here's my white uniformity right now...can some owners let me know what they think? Bleed spots seem to display whiter than the rest of the screen on the right hand side? This is literally the only thing letting this monitor down except from the minor BLB on the right.


I looked at all your photos you've posted of your XB271. Honestly yours isn't bad in my opinion, photos tend to exaggerate (lack of) uniformity sometimes so my assessment may not be accurate. Yours is typical of the last few XB271s I have tried (and better than mine). Edges of the screen are darker than the rest of the screen. In my case the right side was very noticeable (darker) compared to rest of screen. Yours doesn't look all that horrible. On your photo with MS Word on the screen, there does seem to be some off white / brown tint at the top, may be your photo. Again, I've yet to see an Acer or Asus without some small tint issue on some portion of the screen. If the BLB doesn't bother you it's a keeper I'd say. You have to pick your poison- you could exchange this one and get one far worse uniformity and/or BLB. And don't forget about dust and pixels issues, etc. All things considered, yours is pretty good assuming the BLB isn't visible during use.


----------



## nefrusy

Could someone with a newer XB271HU (Dec or Jan model) test ULMB on their monitor, using the testufo site (particularly the Alien Invasion one meant to test strobe)?

I am curious if Acer has improved their firmware since launch, and hopefully better tuned their strobe, because on my Oct model, ULMB mode is pretty unusable; I see the double image / cross-talk pretty clearly from the middle of the screen down. I figure that the slower response time of IPS is partially to blame, but the 1/5th of the screen that is clear is high up on the screen, rather than towards the middle.

I also wonder if the PG279Q was better tuned, because on the TFT Central review, they mentioned that the cross-talk was less evident in the middle of the screen.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Here's my white uniformity right now...can some owners let me know what they think? Bleed spots seem to display whiter than the rest of the screen on the right hand side? This is literally the only thing letting this monitor down except from the minor BLB on the right.


From what I've experienced with mine, if the uniformity issue is there, I'm not able to see it. I guess PG279Q was so bad that everything else is perfect in comparison. I will check again in a couple weeks when I visit home from college


----------



## ajx

I know you guys, you are all perfectionist and want the best screen monitor without any flaws
If someone keep returning like 3/4/5 monitors in a row in order to get the minimal backlight bleeding/glow, how justifying our own behavior?
I admit i returned myself my last monitor, Z35 for only some reasons not really related with bleeding/glow: slower response time and lack of high resolution
If i have too much bleeding/glow, i dont expect to keep returning and order new one until i get decent one
I will just move on and back on TN, at least i will never meet such inherent issues
Perfect display technology still doesn't exist, each type of panel, each screen monitor has its own issues
Make the best choice for you and dont ruin web shop too much, 2 returns must be the limit


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> Is it the same on 144hz instead of 165hz? if it's better on 144hz leave it there, TFTcentral shows that 165hz increases response time by a bit on 165hz instead of 144hz . here's the review http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm ( go to the overclocking part on the review for more info ) even tho it's the PG279Q same should apply to the Acer XB271HU since they are basically the same thing with a different OSD menu / design.


heh, it turns out it was due to windows enabling "enhanced cursor precision" and my game config getting reset with rawinput defaulting to 0. Feels fine at 165hz so far


----------



## Feklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> I know you guys, you are all perfectionist and want the best screen monitor without any flaws
> If someone keep returning like 3/4/5 monitors in a row in order to get the minimal backlight bleeding/glow, how justifying our own behavior?
> I admit i returned myself my last monitor, Z35 for only some reasons not really related with bleeding/glow: slower response time and lack of high resolution
> If i have too much bleeding/glow, i dont expect to keep returning and order new one until i get decent one
> I will just move on and back on TN, at least i will never meet such inherent issues
> Perfect display technology still doesn't exist, each type of panel, each screen monitor has its own issues
> Make the best choice for you and dont ruin web shop too much, 2 returns must be the limit


I disagree. We spend too much money for a monitor only for it to arrive with a defect. IPS glow is normal and varies from panel to panel but bleeding, dead pixels and dust under the coating are defects due to poor manufacturing. If we tolerate defects, manufacturers will not have the motivation to improve. $800 is too much money to accept any defect in my opinion. I see these monitors reviewed by reviewers. How many times do we see these glaring defects?, rarely since these are probably hand picked samples and sent out. My neighbor bought a monitor and it was defect free but mine was defective. Should I then give up? I think not. I will also not go to a TN panel just because QC is not being done properly. Sometimes it may take more one or two units to find a good sample and any seller that puts a two return limit on me will never get my money. All manufacturers should stand by their products and if they want us to accept some defects here and there then they should charge less for that product. A premium price deserves a premium product.


----------



## Darylrese

I know the perfect panel doesnt exist. The issue is that no-ones monitor is the same and there are people oput there who get better panels than others. That makes those who didnt get a good one believe there is something wrong with theirs and they try again.

I did notice brown / yellow patches on a white screen last night when using mine, but i'm undecided if its enough to return it knowing there is no perfect panel.

Using my Dell U2515H's at work now, white is better than the Acer but its not a gaming panel.

*OWNERS* - How white is your white? Do you see darker / yellow / brown patches and how is uniformity? This is the biggest issue for me now besides the right hand bleed.

I love everything else, its a great monitor and i'd certainly try for another if that's what i need to do.


----------



## ajx

I am partially agree
Manufacturers don't have enough quality/control on these monitors.
Its expensive because they know there are still some demands, no matter if its 800$ or above like those 34'' G-Sync displays
I mean they would most likely lower the price if ppl are not looking forward to insta buy it
Literally insta buying.
I couldn't buy one of those monitor due to the amount of demand, it had been out of stock so quickly and ppl kept returning
New buyers like me couldnt make any order
TN are not the worst panel at all, still fastest for gaming, minor bleeding, no glow
The only downsides are viewing angle and contrast/poor colors


----------



## M3LON4

This is not an excuse at all but you don't know how many are trashed at the fab output ... Maybe it's the worst panel ever and they have to face a very poor yield. It would explain the significant price too.


----------



## LunaTiC123

@Darylrese since you have both the dell and the acer is there a big difference in motion blur ?

this question is also for people who own the acer/asus pg279q and also have or had a tn 144hz monitor and play games like cs:go/quake competitively, is the difference in motion blur/reponse time noticeable at all ?


----------



## Darylrese

I don't notice it, but i'm not a competitive gamer.

I don't think the Dell was 1ms anyway because that was the spec for 'fast' mode which caused massive ghosting. I think in normal mode the Dell was closer to 4ms anyway?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I don't notice it, but i'm not a competitive gamer.
> 
> I don't think the Dell was 1ms anyway because that was the spec for 'fast' mode which caused massive ghosting. I think in normal mode the Dell was closer to 4ms anyway?


3ms, but this is true for every single monitor. Quoted response time is never accurate, in fact Dell is the only manufacturer that provides somewhat accurate figures for response time.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> @Darylrese since you have both the dell and the acer is there a big difference in motion blur ?
> 
> this question is also for people who own the acer/asus pg279q and also have or had a tn 144hz monitor and play games like cs:go/quake competitively, is the difference in motion blur/reponse time noticeable at all ?


Gimme some days until i receive my XB271HU
I am coming from TN 120/144 hertz and also tried Z35
VA panel is too slow, noticeable blur, black trailing and ghosting...
I am also competitive enough to notice response time/blur/anything that could be an issue for twitchy shooters


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Gimme some days until i receive my XB271HU
> I am coming from TN 120/144 hertz and also tried Z35
> VA panel is too slow, noticeable blur, black trailing and ghosting...
> I am also competitive enough to notice response time/blur/anything that could be an issue for twitchy shooters


awesome


----------



## seven7thirty30

Thanks, I just didn't notice it when I bought it.


----------



## ACIDTITAN

Well i cut the bezel off and and unscrewed the back and can 100% confirm its pressure on the back that its not equal on all sides i pulled back the part on the lower right corner and it 100 % disappeared but then put pressure on a diff area causing the same effect so it really is just the clamps that locks the case together behind the backlight pushing on the panel causing the orange glow there is no fix aside from taking the back fully off and just using the panel and backlight.

being even if u just pull out the back of the area due to pressure it will start in a diff place.

will upload pics of what it looks like 100% without bezel and the clamps behind the panel.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACIDTITAN*
> 
> Well i cut the bezel off and and unscrewed the back and can 100% confirm its pressure on the back that its not equal on all sides i pulled back the part on the lower right corner and it 100 % disappeared but then put pressure on a diff area causing the same effect so it really is just the clamps that locks the case together behind the backlight pushing on the panel causing the orange glow there is no fix aside from taking the back fully off and just using the panel and backlight.
> 
> being even if u just pull out the back of the area due to pressure it will start in a diff place.
> 
> will upload pics of what it looks like 100% without bezel and the clamps behind the panel.


Thought this would be the case! Have you trashed your screen now then? I guess unless its 100% flush and 100% no pressure being applied, it will have some BLB. The fact its different on everyones panel suggests that the casing isnt to blame though but the panel itself. Very odd.


----------



## ACIDTITAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thought this would be the case! Have you trashed your screen now then? I guess unless its 100% flush and 100% no pressure being applied, it will have some BLB. The fact its different on everyones panel suggests that the casing isnt to blame though but the panel itself. Very odd.


No im saying its the actual case putting pressure on the backlight and panel when i pull the case back the Bleed goes away but then starts in diff area being the case clamps are attached to the backlight and panel u can unclamp it being break it when removing the bezel its all 1 peace so there is the plastic case then a layer that is behind the backlight & panel that layer has clamps when the plastic case pushes on that the clamps move in and cause bleed not my individual monitor its just the clamps being pushed in by the pressure of the case.

That creates the orange bleed we see in the corners when I pulled the case back off those clamps the bleed went 100% away being the layer inside is not uniform on all sides.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> I am partially agree
> Manufacturers don't have enough quality/control on these monitors.
> Its expensive because they know there are still some demands, no matter if its 800$ or above like those 34'' G-Sync displays
> I mean they would most likely lower the price if ppl are not looking forward to insta buy it
> Literally insta buying.
> I couldn't buy one of those monitor due to the amount of demand, it had been out of stock so quickly and ppl kept returning
> New buyers like me couldnt make any order
> TN are not the worst panel at all, still fastest for gaming, minor bleeding, no glow
> The only downsides are viewing angle and contrast/poor colors


There is a lot of demands but also a lot of returns.(QC issues)
Resellers are impacted directly and after that, mostly refused to sell it (amazon).


----------



## Darylrese

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACIDTITAN*
> 
> No im saying its the actual case putting pressure on the backlight and panel when i pull the case back the Bleed goes away but then starts in diff area being the case clamps are attached to the backlight and panel u can unclamp it being break it when removing the bezel its all 1 peace so there is the plastic case then a layer that is behind the backlight & panel that layer has clamps when the plastic case pushes on that the clamps move in and cause bleed not my individual monitor its just the clamps being pushed in by the pressure of the case.
> 
> That creates the orange bleed we see in the corners when I pulled the case back off those clamps the bleed went 100% away being the layer inside is not uniform on all sides.






Wow you are brave cutting away the casing on a £600 monitor!

So now its like that has the bleeding gone on the right?

How is your white uniformity?

Still interested to see / hear of others experiences with white uniformity.


----------



## ACIDTITAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> Wow you are brave cutting away the casing on a £600 monitor!
> 
> So now its like that has the bleeding gone on the right?
> 
> How is your white uniformity?
> 
> Still interested to see / hear of others experiences with white uniformity.


I still have some minimal bleed because i have the back still on it doesn't bother me that much
knowing the reason behind it im going to get some electrical tape and patch it up no bezel etc so it's not a complete loss.

I didn't remove the bezel to fix the bleed i just showed the reason behind it if i remove the back case it will fix my minimal bleed being all i have to do is pull the back of the case and it goes away..

Just my back case being open that little bit takes away 80% of the bleed because its no pressure.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Except that a lower price tag means selling a larger volume, which can actually mean more money than a higher price tag selling less. Why we dont have a 1080p 144hz IPS monitor because it just hasn't been developed. Maybe theres some limitation keeping them from doing it, but i doubt it. All i know is a monitor like that would fly off the shelves really fast.


why isn't that possible?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feklar*
> 
> I disagree. We spend too much money for a monitor only for it to arrive with a defect. IPS glow is normal and varies from panel to panel but bleeding, dead pixels and dust under the coating are defects due to poor manufacturing. If we tolerate defects, manufacturers will not have the motivation to improve. $800 is too much money to accept any defect in my opinion. I see these monitors reviewed by reviewers. How many times do we see these glaring defects?, rarely since these are probably hand picked samples and sent out. My neighbor bought a monitor and it was defect free but mine was defective. Should I then give up? I think not. I will also not go to a TN panel just because QC is not being done properly. Sometimes it may take more one or two units to find a good sample and any seller that puts a two return limit on me will never get my money. All manufacturers should stand by their products and if they want us to accept some defects here and there then they should charge less for that product. A premium price deserves a premium product.


Well stated, +REP


----------



## Darylrese

The brown / yellow tint is starting to bug me now when browsing the web.

Does everyone have it?

The right hand edges of the screen are pure white, but the middle section is brown / yellow tinted.


----------



## soldier0829

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> The brown / yellow tint is starting to bug me now when browsing the web.
> 
> Does everyone have it?
> 
> The right hand edges of the screen are pure white, but the middle section is brown / yellow tinted.


None so far. I do have some BLB on the edges though. Is the brown/yellow something that developed or did you see it straight away?


----------



## Darylrese

I'm not entirely sure! I just hooked the Dell up and even that has yellow tint on white backgrounds. Maybe its my eyes? lol

White just doesn't seem to be 'Bright white'. I have been using Dell Ultrasharps at work all day maybe that's why i'm variations in colour lol

The Acer still has the edge over the Dell that's for sure.

EDIT: I've just started playing around with RGB on the OSD and the white is improving but only when G levels are turned down below 90%. Will that cause any issues?


----------



## iatacs19

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb271hk.htm

They have a nice picture of the panel without the case:


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb271hk.htm
> 
> They have a nice picture of the panel without the case:


it's the HK, not HU


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> The brown / yellow tint is starting to bug me now when browsing the web.
> 
> Does everyone have it?
> 
> The right hand edges of the screen are pure white, but the middle section is brown / yellow tinted.


yes unfortunately this is a thing on mine as well. I can even notice it when windows shuts down and it has the light blue color I picked, I can see yellowing on the bottom left of the screen compared to the other areas.

Fuhhhhhhhhh

hell I can see it on this website. The right side of blue surrounding the forum looks way less yellowish compared to the left side.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure! I just hooked the Dell up and even that has yellow tint on white backgrounds. Maybe its my eyes? lol
> 
> White just doesn't seem to be 'Bright white'. I have been using Dell Ultrasharps at work all day maybe that's why i'm variations in colour lol
> 
> The Acer still has the edge over the Dell that's for sure.
> 
> EDIT: I've just started playing around with RGB on the OSD and the white is improving but only when G levels are turned down below 90%. Will that cause any issues?


If you are living in US and you can wait 29 days, i would return this Acer and give a try to Viewsonic-xg2073-gs.
Then, you will have the choice.


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> If you are living in US and you can wait 29 days, i would return this Acer and give a try to Viewsonic-xg2073-gs.
> Then, you will have the choice.


Holy hell this viewsonic is going to be 1200 dollars?

Lmaooooo


----------



## Darylrese

I have managed to improve it by significantly lowering RGB settings in the OSD and installing an ICC Profile submitted here earlier.

R:88 G:83 B:100

Whites are a fair bit whiter now and the yellow tint has almost gone.


----------



## Alvarado

Mine just came in waiting on the rest of my skylake parts to come in on Thursday.

Edit: Huh...can see the box of the corsair 780t on the side there.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine just came in waiting on the rest of my skylake parts to come in on Thursday.
> 
> Edit: Huh...can see the box of the corsair 780t on the side there.


I love my 780T. The only thing this case do not have is PSU shroud. If Corsair would offer this- I would have 100% perfect case. It is 95% perfect for me now









Good luck with your XB


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> The brown / yellow tint is starting to bug me now when browsing the web.
> 
> Does everyone have it?
> 
> The right hand edges of the screen are pure white, but the middle section is brown / yellow tinted.


I'm on the 5th monitor (none of them XB271HU though, since it's not available yet here) and all 5 monitors had some kind of color variance. The last one is better than the others but still noticeable. I don't think it's something you can get rid of with these monitors.

If it's significant enough to bother you, and you have other issues such as BLB, I'd consider returning it, but there's still a chance you could get a worse one.


----------



## Alvarado

Well I got it all setup but the display port cable it came with is showing "no signal" on my 770. Hdmi works.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> @Darylrese since you have both the dell and the acer is there a big difference in motion blur ?
> 
> this question is also for people who own the acer/asus pg279q and also have or had a tn 144hz monitor and play games like cs:go/quake competitively, is the difference in motion blur/reponse time noticeable at all ?


You can notice the lowered input lag, the buttery smoothness also makes it near impossible to see ghosting, in quake or ut your score will rise by about 15% by a single 60hz to 144hz change. Tested for days using same max bot difficulty in ut3 instagib, with TN 144hz panels. stoogietheotaku is my youtube


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I'm on the 5th monitor (none of them XB271HU though, since it's not available yet here) and all 5 monitors had some kind of color variance. The last one is better than the others but still noticeable. I don't think it's something you can get rid of with these monitors.
> 
> If it's significant enough to bother you, and you have other issues such as BLB, I'd consider returning it, but there's still a chance you could get a worse one.


Cheers. Yes even though i have some fairly minor BLB on the right and white uniformity isnt the best but has been greatly improved with the settings i posted above, it's still the best gaming monitor i have owned and i've been through a lot of them recently. I am about 80% sure i'm going to keep it.

I setup the Dell S2716DG again last night for good measure and i definitely prefer the Acer.

As i have put the R and G gains down to below 90%, i'm hoping it wont saturate / wash out colours too much. Not noticed a change in normal use yet.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cheers. Yes even though i have some fairly minor BLB on the right and white uniformity isnt the best but has been greatly improved with the settings i posted above, it's still the best gaming monitor i have owned and i've been through a lot of them recently. I am about 80% sure i'm going to keep it.
> 
> I setup the Dell S2716DG again last night for good measure and i definitely prefer the Acer.
> 
> As i have put the R and G gains down to below 90%, i'm hoping it wont saturate / wash out colours too much. Not noticed a change in normal use yet.


My current one has subpar uniformity (slight green tint on the right side of the monitor, but a fair bit better than the previous one in that regard), a single dead green subpixel on the top right area (since it's not in the central area it doesn't really bother me), and practically no BLB. Also leaning towards keeping it since I doubt I can get a panel that has uniformity I'd consider "good" anyway with these monitors.

I just use the Normal setting, works well for me.


----------



## ToKuten

There is something i don t understand... Why can t we buy the xb 271hu on their official website ?
On XB series, Only xb270hu,XB280HK are listed. Does it mean it s officially discontinued







?

http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/models/monitors/xb0

EDIT:
You can find it here:
http://us-store.acer.com/monitors/gaming


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> My current one has subpar uniformity (slight green tint on the right side of the monitor, but a fair bit better than the previous one in that regard), a single dead green subpixel on the top right area (since it's not in the central area it doesn't really bother me), and practically no BLB. Also leaning towards keeping it since I doubt I can get a panel that has uniformity I'd consider "good" anyway with these monitors.
> 
> I just use the Normal setting, works well for me.


Glad you are happy with yours. Looks very grey in the pictures?

That BLB is good! Mine has fairly minor BLB on the right (much more than yours) but no 'spots' of BLB. No dead pixels, no dust, uniformity just about acceptable.





I could try another one to see if i get even luckier but i don't know if its worth the hassle! What do you guys think?


----------



## Stoogie

keep


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Glad you are happy with yours. Looks very grey in the pictures?
> 
> That BLB is good! Mine has fairly minor BLB on the right (much more than yours) but no 'spots' of BLB. No dead pixels, no dust, uniformity just about acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could try another one to see if i get even luckier but i don't know if its worth the hassle! What do you guys think?


Happy is an overstatement, but the uniformity is less of an issue as the previous one at least, even though I can still notice it sometimes. As for the grey, it's partly the camera, but it's probably uneven brightness distribution (there's a small area in the middle that's slightly brighter than the rest of the screen).

Yours doesn't look too bad, how long have you had it now? BLB tends to subside on these panels after a few days. Try running it at 100 brightness for a while, that heats the panel a bit and can produce changes quicker.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Happy is an overstatement, but the uniformity is less of an issue as the previous one at least, even though I can still notice it sometimes. As for the grey, it's partly the camera, but it's probably uneven brightness distribution (there's a small area in the middle that's slightly brighter than the rest of the screen).
> 
> Yours doesn't look too bad, how long have you had it now? BLB tends to subside on these panels after a few days. Try running it at 100 brightness for a while, that heats the panel a bit and can produce changes quicker.


I've had it since Friday evening so for about 4 days now.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I've had it since Friday evening so for about 4 days now.


I guess it's mostly down to whether it bothers you then. I strongly recommend placing a bias light behind the screen, it's good for your eye health, diminishes perceived BLB/glow and blacks will look more blacks.

Speaking of which, can anyone recommend a proper bias light to me? I've been using a lightbulb but it takes space behind the screen and I'd like to have the screen farther from me.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I guess it's mostly down to whether it bothers you then. I strongly recommend placing a bias light behind the screen, it's good for your eye health, diminishes perceived BLB/glow and blacks will look more blacks.
> 
> Speaking of which, can anyone recommend a proper bias light to me? I've been using a lightbulb but it takes space behind the screen and I'd like to have the screen farther from me.


Already have it and it certainly helps mask BLB.

I externally mounted a NZXT HUE+ to my desk which provides ambient lighting across the length of my desk and behind the monitor! Because its intended to be inside your PC, ive simply routed a molex connector outside the case, plugged in a normal micro USB instead of using the supplied internal USB cable and then its controlled by the PC. You can fully customise it as it is full RGB







No plugs, no additional cabling and turns ON / OFF with your PC...Awesome huh?


----------



## kingduqc

Mine is arriving in 4 days, First time with a high refresh rate for me and g sync/ULMB. Quite excited. It should be a great upgrade on top of having 2 monitors







I just hope the BLB is not too bothersome.


----------



## M3LON4

Mine is arriving today...
I am currently using a ViewSonic VX2262wm ( TN 22" 1680x1050 60 hz ), so it should be a significant upgrade.... I am so stressed by potential heavy BLB , dead pixels... though...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> Mine is arriving today...
> I am currently using a ViewSonic VX2262wm ( TN 22" 1680x1050 60 hz ), so it should be a significant upgrade.... I am so stressed by potential heavy BLB , dead pixels... though...


Good luck! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> Holy hell this viewsonic is going to be 1200 dollars?
> 
> Lmaooooo


Yeah, that is ridiculous.


----------



## Avant Garde

That 1200$ Viewsonic will fail even before it reaches the market. This will be EPIC!


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> That 1200$ Viewsonic will fail even before it reaches the market. This will be EPIC!


1200 is not that bad... 1200 *USD*


----------



## M3LON4

The Dell was announced at 800$ but price dropped instantly.. I do expect the same for the viewsonic.


----------



## mikesgt

I seriously don't know how they can justify that price when their direct competition is $400 less.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> That 1200$ Viewsonic will fail even before it reaches the market. This will be EPIC!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> 1200 is not that bad... 1200 *USD*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> The Dell was announced at 800$ but price dropped instantly.. I do expect the same for the viewsonic.


You are Most likely correct, it won't be that expensive.

XG2700 listed for $913 came out $699.99 on release day in US. I got my 4K IPS adaptive synchronization monitor on sale $649.99.

I highly doubt that price is correct myself as well. There may just be another contender and choice of manufacturer for you guys.


----------



## Freman

Viewsonic better quality control ?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Yeah, that is ridiculous.


XG2700-4K has been announced for $913.
and today the real cost is $790

Wait and see


----------



## Benny89

When Viewsonic plans to release it?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> When Viewsonic plans to release it?


in 29 days

see here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1591488/viewsonic-xg2073-gs-165hz-ips-g-sync-anyone-else-interested-in-this/10


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freman*
> 
> Viewsonic better quality control ?


I received two panels because the first one had strong IPS glow that bled through wallpaper. The second monitor and the one currently on my desktop does not bleed any glow through games, watching movies, streaming, or desktop wallpaper. I said before when it comes to IPS, good enough is great.

Both monitors were clear of any dead pixels, white dot, or dust. Having said that I expect no more better or worse with chances as this really comes with the territory.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> When Viewsonic plan to release it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> in 29 days
> 
> see here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1591488/viewsonic-xg2073-gs-165hz-ips-g-sync-anyone-else-interested-in-this/10


Thanks. Will see if Viewsonic is willing to get better quality control.


----------



## Pereb

Could any of you XB271HU owners post a photo of your monitor displaying the lagom viewing angle test in fullscreen? It seems pretty good for showing uniformity issues aswell, and I'd like to get a better idea of how good/bad the uniformity is on the 271. I'm debating whether it'd be worth replacing my screen again.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Could any of you XB271HU owners post a photo of your monitor displaying the lagom viewing angle test in fullscreen? It seems pretty good for showing uniformity issues aswell, and I'd like to get a better idea of how good/bad the uniformity is on the 271. I'm debating whether it'd be worth replacing my screen again.


Crappy iPhone pic but in real life can read the logo across the entire screen no worries.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Thanks. Will see if Viewsonic is willing to get better quality control.


For the price they should. The XB271HU will be hard to beat. QC probably not too hard to beat, but overall performance. It still outperforms the super expensive Eizo FS2735, but it will be more interesting to see the XB271HU compared to the G-SYNC ViewSonic.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> in 29 days
> 
> see here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1591488/viewsonic-xg2073-gs-165hz-ips-g-sync-anyone-else-interested-in-this/10


Interesting the stand for the monitor looks very similar to the Xb271


----------



## Darylrese

Think ive worked out whats causing me to see a yellow tint on a white screen. Where there is BLB on the right hand side, white is brighter in this area and when you look at this and then look across the screen, it gives you the perception that the rest isn't white.

Look away for a few mins and look back and it looks white again until you look at the right hand side of the monitor again lol

My only second option is to purchase another one whilst keeping this one and compare them side by side. I could then choose the best of the two and take back the other.

Not sure if its worth the hassle or not.

If other owners are reporting they have no BLB or yellow tint, i think it might be worth a shot to get an even better panel?

The sensible part of me says 'it's fine' until OLED or something else comes along in the next year or so.


----------



## jazzanova1

I just got mine. Man.date Jan 2016.
I purchased it from jet which also has a 30days return policy.
Shipped from newegg...
Nice, since I am in California, Jet didn't charge me sales tax even though this came from newegg...
Will try it tonight.


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> If other owners are reporting they have no BLB or yellow tint, i think it might be worth a shot to get an even better panel?
> 
> The sensible part of me says 'it's fine' until OLED or something else comes along in the next year or so.


I'll say that the 4 XB270HUs I tried all had yellow tint on whites, but it seems that most other people don't/didn't notice it. It seems like you're either sensitive to it and see it right away, or you don't notice it at all. Probably happens to varying degrees on most AU Optronics IPS panels - the Acer IPS (AU Optronics panel) I'm using right now has yellow tint as well in the lower left. It's not too annoying for a cheaper screen, though - since you're usually not looking for it.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Crappy iPhone pic but in real life can read the logo across the entire screen no worries.


Thanks. Mine looks like this :


The 271s I've seen in this thread seem better in that respect, but I'm not sure it's worth taking a risk returning my current one... I'll probably never be fully satisfied in that regard.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Could any of you XB271HU owners post a photo of your monitor displaying the lagom viewing angle test in fullscreen?


Here's mine, taken with Nikon D5100 on auto







from about 7-8 feet away:


----------



## jazzanova1

I can't get the dp to work. The monitor works fine with the HDMI.
Single 980ti.
Is this a common problem?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzanova1*
> 
> I can't get the dp to work. The monitor works fine with the HDMI.
> Single 980ti.
> Is this a common problem?


I've had the same issue, restarting seems to work for me.


----------



## jazzanova1

Restart didn't work for me.
What did was unplugging the hdmi...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Here's mine, taken with Nikon D5100 on auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from about 7-8 feet away:


Do you notice the bottom right hand side is brighter than the rest? That's what i can see on mine too. I wondered if it was a defect or 'normal' for this panel.

The right hand side is definitely brighter on a white screen than the rest of it.

Still toying with the idea of ordering a second one to compare them and pick the best out of the two. Need to decide in next few hours as only got this weekend left with my current one before refund rights end.


----------



## ewokuk

I am having some trouble with my new 271HU. Sometimes when it comes back from sleep/standby there is a line exactly down the middle of the screen where the left side of the screen seems to have had its display shifted right a few mm but the right side is still where its meant to be. The bit that has been shifted right then appears over on the far left as if it has overlapped and re-appeared starting from the left.

It doesnt do this all the time, I have gone a whole day or two without seeing it, then sometimes it might do it twice in one day. If I turn the monitor off and on again then it is all ok again. I have never seen anything like this before. Any ideas? Is it somehow faulty?


----------



## Darylrese

That is WEIRD! Not heard of anyone else reporting this issue.


----------



## kaelthai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewokuk*
> 
> I am having some trouble with my new 271HU. Sometimes when it comes back from sleep/standby there is a line exactly down the middle of the screen where the left side of the screen seems to have had its display shifted right a few mm but the right side is still where its meant to be. The bit that has been shifted right then appears over on the far left as if it has overlapped and re-appeared starting from the left.
> 
> It doesnt do this all the time, I have gone a whole day or two without seeing it, then sometimes it might do it twice in one day. If I turn the monitor off and on again then it is all ok again. I have never seen anything like this before. Any ideas? Is it somehow faulty?


I have had this issue twice with two different panels! I am not sure what causes it but usually when alt tabbing between 5-6 screens can cause it. I have seen it with this one I have as well but the last time I saw it was about 4-5 days ago. Also starting games like counterstrike can cause it to appear it's always right down the middle and it will place the missing part on either the left or right part of your screen. Look closely at the image in this post you can see the missing pixels all the way on the right of the display.


----------



## ewokuk

yeah exactly the same as mine but mine is always on the left. This is the second one I've had and the last one didnt do it at all. maybe i need to return it then


----------



## kaelthai

Yeah I wasn't sure either if its a faulty unit. The one I kept also has it so I guess im screwed if it comes back







I figured it was a software mistake as it happened after calibration of the monitor both times but I guess there is a hardware issue here.


----------



## Darylrese

I've just ordered another XB271HU in the hope that this one has less BLB on the right hand side and better white uniformity than the one i have currently.

I will let you know my findings tomorrow evening and compare BLB and uniformity between the panels.

I will then return which ever is worse next week for a full refund







I had nothing to lose so thought why not!


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Do you notice the bottom right hand side is brighter than the rest? That's what i can see on mine too. I wondered if it was a defect or 'normal' for this panel.
> 
> The right hand side is definitely brighter on a white screen than the rest of it.
> 
> Still toying with the idea of ordering a second one to compare them and pick the best out of the two. Need to decide in next few hours as only got this weekend left with my current one before refund rights end.


Yeah I do notice some slight variation on mine, at least with test images up showing solid colors. But it's definitely not something I worry about, and I never notice it in daily use. If it were something like very strong backlight bleed that gave an orange cast to the edges of dark images, then I would have a problem. But to me, minor variation in color & brightness aren't a deal-breaker. Personally, I'd only expect a perfect panel if I were buying a monitor designed for professionals (ex. comes with its own calibration tool), which means it'd cost the same (or more!) and only run at 60Hz.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I've just ordered another XB271HU in the hope that this one has less BLB on the right hand side and better white uniformity than the one i have currently.
> 
> I will let you know my findings tomorrow evening and compare BLB and uniformity between the panels.
> 
> I will then return which ever is worse next week for a full refund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had nothing to lose so thought why not!


Careful, put on your flame suit before people slam you for trying to get the monitor that you paid good money for.









Having gone through more of these than I care to post about, I can tell you you won't find your golden goose. You may get another one that has zero BLB, but the sides of the screen will be darker. Or there will be a brown tint toward the top. Or you may get zero BLB but severe flash lighting- which won't go away over time. Or no BLB but half the screen is not as uniform. Or you could get even worse BLB always visible but otherwise perfect panel. Or you can get no BLB but stuck pixels or dead pixels. My personal favorite is the eyelash / hair under the screen, ruining an otherwise perfect screen.

You get my point. I've yet to see an XB271 or Asus that has perfect white uniformity AND no other flaws. It's come down to picking your poison with these monitors. Good luck and hope you get a good one.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Careful, put on your flame suit before people slam you for trying to get the monitor that you paid good money for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having gone through more of these than I care to post about, I can tell you you won't find your golden goose. You may get another one that has zero BLB, but the sides of the screen will be darker. Or there will be a brown tint toward the top. Or you may get zero BLB but severe flash lighting- which won't go away over time. Or no BLB but half the screen is not as uniform. Or you could get even worse BLB always visible but otherwise perfect panel. Or you can get no BLB but stuck pixels or dead pixels. My personal favorite is the eyelash / hair under the screen, ruining an otherwise perfect screen.
> 
> You get my point. I've yet to see an XB271 or Asus that has perfect white uniformity AND no other flaws. It's come down to picking your poison with these monitors. Good luck and hope you get a good one.


I cross fingers , viewsonic xg2073 will bring us what we are asking for.
I am ready to pay $1000 for the perfect panel (with glow only) and perfect warranty.
Just need to wait 6 months .... in europe.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Careful, put on your flame suit before people slam you for trying to get the monitor that you paid good money for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having gone through more of these than I care to post about, I can tell you you won't find your golden goose. You may get another one that has zero BLB, but the sides of the screen will be darker. Or there will be a brown tint toward the top. Or you may get zero BLB but severe flash lighting- which won't go away over time. Or no BLB but half the screen is not as uniform. Or you could get even worse BLB always visible but otherwise perfect panel. Or you can get no BLB but stuck pixels or dead pixels. My personal favorite is the eyelash / hair under the screen, ruining an otherwise perfect screen.
> 
> You get my point. I've yet to see an XB271 or Asus that has perfect white uniformity AND no other flaws. It's come down to picking your poison with these monitors. Good luck and hope you get a good one.


I hear you man! Already put on my fireproof socks this morning







I dont care, i already spoke to the seller about it and they couldnt care less that one of them will be returned.

I just fancy my chances with trying another so i at least know I have tried for an even better one! I can live with mine but i'd have been even happier if it had no / even less BLB!

I am getting these direct from supplier who distribute them to retailers. That atleast cuts out the middle man and avoids them being man handled by an excitable teenager in the store







I am lucky enough to be in the business and know someone who can get them shipped directly to me completely cutting out the middle man and any issues with them being returned items etc.

Previously, I tried 2 x ASUS PG279Q's and both had dust behind the panel so i feel your pain. That was just stupid. My second had no dust or dead pixels but super bright spots of BLB which could be seen in all lighting conditions and normal use.


----------



## squirtis

Hey guys, I got a brand new one from Jan 2016 manufacture date last Friday, so it has almost been a week. Here are my issues:

Both right and left panes have a light blue hue. Only noticeable on white or gray Windows. It doesn't bug me too much as most editing I do in the center of the screen. And I hear there is nothing to be done about this. I can live with it.

I have what looks like a blue stuck pixel towards the bottom of the screen. I can't see it on any red, blue, green, or white screen, but on black it shows up. Maybe I could run an hour long unstick pixel video and it would get rid of it, and I could probably live with it, but it still bugs me and I see it on darker screens if I look for it.

BLB - I feel like I got a pretty bad one. At first I didn't know what I was looking for and thought mine looked fine but then I started noticing it, and it's pretty orangish in the lower right almost consuming a quarter of the screen, definitely a quarter when brightness is turned all the way up. Will this go away over time? I have 3 more weeks to return the monitor, but want to get your guys input. Here's a cell phone image of the screen with brightness all the way up:



And one with regular brightness:



As you can see it's almost splotchy.

What do you guys think? I'm leaning towards returning this one and trying my chances again.


----------



## soldier0829

Mine looks very similar to the second photo, although I have less bleed/glow/whatever in the lower right. The orange does seem a little strong in your photos - does it show up in regular use?

I don't think you would be wrong to try again with another sample, especially if you couple the orange tint with the dead pixel.

BTW this whole thread reads like a techie's version of body dysmorphia. We're all running around asking each other "Am I fat?"


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirtis*
> 
> Hey guys, I got a brand new one from Jan 2016 manufacture date last Friday, so it has almost been a week. Here are my issues:
> 
> Both right and left panes have a light blue hue. Only noticeable on white or gray Windows. It doesn't bug me too much as most editing I do in the center of the screen. And I hear there is nothing to be done about this. I can live with it.
> 
> I have what looks like a blue stuck pixel towards the bottom of the screen. I can't see it on any red, blue, green, or white screen, but on black it shows up. Maybe I could run an hour long unstick pixel video and it would get rid of it, and I could probably live with it, but it still bugs me and I see it on darker screens if I look for it.
> 
> BLB - I feel like I got a pretty bad one. At first I didn't know what I was looking for and thought mine looked fine but then I started noticing it, and it's pretty orangish in the lower right almost consuming a quarter of the screen, definitely a quarter when brightness is turned all the way up. Will this go away over time? I have 3 more weeks to return the monitor, but want to get your guys input. Here's a cell phone image of the screen with brightness all the way up:
> 
> 
> 
> And one with regular brightness:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see it's almost splotchy.
> 
> What do you guys think? I'm leaning towards returning this one and trying my chances again.


Nah that's not good mate. Way too much BLB there.

Here's mine for a comparison and even i am trying for a better one!


----------



## squirtis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soldier0829*
> 
> Mine looks very similar to the second photo, although I have less bleed/glow/whatever in the lower right. The orange does seem a little strong in your photos - does it show up in regular use?
> 
> I don't think you would be wrong to try again with another sample, especially if you couple the orange tint with the dead pixel.
> 
> BTW this whole thread reads like a techie's version of body dysmorphia. We're all running around asking each other "Am I fat?"


Haha, you got a good chuckle out of me there. Yea, I guess it's a toss up. I guess I'm wondering if the blb will get better over time. I'll also see if I can get the pixel unstuck


----------



## squirtis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nah that's not good mate. Way too much BLB there.
> 
> Here's mine for a comparison and even i am trying for a better one!


I don't see anything on yours. Haha. It looks perfect


----------



## ChaosDimension85

How many folks have said screw it with this monitor and have gotten the X34 Gsync monitor? Going from a DellU3415W to this XB271 monitor I am starting to miss the 34" curve. Only reason I got rid of the Dell in the first place was due to the 60Hz.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirtis*
> 
> I don't see anything on yours. Haha. It looks perfect


Nah its not mate. It has BLB...last photo was taken from a video









Taking a normal photo always over exadurates it...



Will see what second one is like tomorrow and pick the best


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nah that's not good mate. Way too much BLB there.
> 
> Here's mine for a comparison and even i am trying for a better one!


You are joking right?


----------



## ajx

Ok i received mine, but i don't know if i got bleeding or ips glow, its like white glow coming from both right corner (most noticeable)
How big are your bleeding guyz?
I have on right side corner
From what i m sitting, its noticeable like hell only if its dark screen of course, now i tried from long distance like 1,5 meter, i have little bleeding (white glow) from the top of corners
When i am sitting in front of monitor (from 50/70 cm) and look into it in total darkness with black screen, it seems like monitor was glowing by light
Its not black its rather like a grey color with glowing coming from the right side


----------



## soldier0829

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosDimension85*
> 
> How many folks have said screw it with this monitor and have gotten the X34 Gsync monitor? Going from a DellU3415W to this XB271 monitor I am starting to miss the 34" curve. Only reason I got rid of the Dell in the first place was due to the 60Hz.


I certainly thought about it and sometimes miss the screen real estate, although I am very impressed with the 165hz refresh rate and Gsync. It is a seamless experience.

Personally if Amazon Prime had more of the X34's in stock I probably would have ordered one to test along side the XB271HU, but they are few and far between it seems,


----------



## ChaosDimension85

Yes I am heavily considering it. I still have time to return my XB271 at Frys. I wish the X34 would drop to $1000 and that would be a no brainer for me to purchase. I may pull the trigger on Amazon once they get back in stock just to see how the 100Hz feels with my 980Ti maxed out. Overall my XB271 is pretty good though.


----------



## ajx

Ok that how looks mine from full dark room


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> You are joking right?


Haha no man. You cant really see it in that pic. Look at the second one i posted!


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> 
> 
> Ok that how looks mine from full dark room


Are they serious to sell something like that ?
Maybe they are gambling with buyers


----------



## HungryHipposUK

Hi Darylrese, fellow Hampshire guy! (I'm from Fareham).

Been keeping an eye on this, I got this monitor similar time to you, went from an Asus PG279Q to this Acer.

Mine is fine so far, not perfect but not bad either, certainly BLB not as bad as some examples even in the last few pages.

I don't have a great camera to capture this with, using my S4 phone camera. My full white screen:










Full black screen, actually I see in person on a fully black screen some in the bottom right and top right corners:










I can't really complain the colours look very nice to me, I haven't tested any of the ICC profiles or anything yet though.










Compared with my Asus PG279Q White screen:










BLB from the Asus:










Needless to say the Acer is much better to my eyes so far, much less BLB even if still a little present. The Asus had noticeable colour shift near the top, the Acer may have it also but it's much harder for me to spot, I was already packaging up the Asus to send back after a few days, I've had the Acer now since last Thursday and still using it happily.

My Acer settings are as follows:

28 brightness
50 contrast
2.2 Gamma
Colour temp: User
R: 97
G: 93
B: 99


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Are they serious to sell something like that ?
> Maybe they are gambling with buyers


I use my smartphone camera
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Are they serious to sell something like that ?
> Maybe they are gambling with buyers


Its greatly exaggerated due to my smartphone camera
Its my first IPS dunno how glow/bleeding i really have
Is it noticeable, well in dark loading screen (gaming), yes
Otherwise its hard to tell except these corners which blb/glow are present, you notice its more lighter and fade


----------



## ajx

https://vid.me/G8ZB

Cant really see if its bleeding or glow, i believe its more glow than bleeding


----------



## ACIDTITAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> https://vid.me/G8ZB
> 
> Cant really see if its bleeding or glow, i believe its more glow than bleeding




its bleed those yellow spots.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Is ULMB possible at 144Hz or 165Hz ?


No. ULMB at 165hz would have crosstalk covering half the screen, making it unusable. Even ULMB at 144hz would have strobe crosstalk covering almost half the screen. Crosstalk like that occurs because the pixel transition times (aka response times of a white to black to white cycle) would be MUCH slower than the refresh rate persistence of 6.9ms or 6.06ms, which would mean the next frame's data would be showing on the screen long before the pixels finished color transitioning the current frame = frame bleeding="crosstalk".

You don't see crosstalk without strobing because the frame is always visible at all times; you would just get streaking from slow response times, or overdrive artifacts from too aggressive overdrive. Instead, you simply get an increase in input lag at the bottom of the screen compared to the top. But since strobing only flashes the current frame by a very small duration, you would wind up seeing two frames on the part of the screen where the input lag is the worst (bottom). So instead of higher input lag (but the same image top to bottom), you would get crosstalk of two superimposed frames.

(that's why I don't use benq blur reduction at 144hz).


----------



## Darylrese

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HungryHipposUK*
> 
> Hi Darylrese, fellow Hampshire guy! (I'm from Fareham).
> 
> Been keeping an eye on this, I got this monitor similar time to you, went from an Asus PG279Q to this Acer.
> 
> Mine is fine so far, not perfect but not bad either, certainly BLB not as bad as some examples even in the last few pages.
> 
> I don't have a great camera to capture this with, using my S4 phone camera. My full white screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full black screen, actually I see in person on a fully black screen some in the bottom right and top right corners:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really complain the colours look very nice to me, I haven't tested any of the ICC profiles or anything yet though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared with my Asus PG279Q White screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLB from the Asus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say the Acer is much better to my eyes so far, much less BLB even if still a little present. The Asus had noticeable colour shift near the top, the Acer may have it also but it's much harder for me to spot, I was already packaging up the Asus to send back after a few days, I've had the Acer now since last Thursday and still using it happily.
> 
> My Acer settings are as follows:
> 
> 28 brightness
> 50 contrast
> 2.2 Gamma
> Colour temp: User
> R: 97
> G: 93
> B: 99






Ahhh welcome my friend! Good to see a local on here! I am from Waterlooville so not far at all. I am getting my Acer XB271HU's from Novatech







You probably know them well. They dont list the monitor on their website, but their suppliers have it and they direct ship to me as i have a business account with them. Where did you get yours from?

It looks INDENTICAL to mine in terms of BLB. Minor and livable but have seen even better. My second one is arriving today so i'll let you all know how it compares.


----------



## Darylrese

Here we are chaps....a comparison between the Dell S2716DG and Acer XB271HU! Hope it helps some of you to decide which one to go for.


----------



## Avant Garde

Oh come on man! You're really nitpicking there! That "BLB" is barely noticeable unless you're gonna stare at that black screen 24/7. I'm sure you're gonna get worse BLB with a replacement unit. And just to straight some facts here : IPS GLOW is a downside of every consumer-grade IPS panel, don't worry as you're not gonna watch at your monitor from an angle anyway, you'll look straight at it of course. Good video btw.


----------



## dayer3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Here we are chaps....a comparison between the Dell S2716DG and Acer XB271HU! Hope it helps some of you to decide which one to go for.


Great analysis! I'm waiting for the Acer because I haven't got luck with the PG279Q


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> Ahhh welcome my friend! Good to see a local on here! I am from Waterlooville so not far at all. I am getting my Acer XB271HU's from Novatech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably know them well. They dont list the monitor on their website, but their suppliers have it and they direct ship to me as i have a business account with them. Where did you get yours from?
> 
> It looks INDENTICAL to mine in terms of BLB. Minor and livable but have seen even better. My second one is arriving today so i'll let you all know how it compares.


Man, it seems you ve got better unit than mine
Do you even notice these bleeding/glow in dark scene?


----------



## M3LON4

Ok got mine today ( finally ! )...It was kinda stressfull to open and install it, but at the end no dead pixel, no dust, some backlight bleed ( maybe it's glow because it become dark when I face it ) at the bottom right but not as severe as it could have been, so I will definately keep it. I tried to do some photo but I can't have complete dark room right now, and my Iphone4S seems to exagerate A LOT the bleeding. Will try again tonight with an Iphone5 ...

It's a Dec 2015 build.

edit : and it's ******* big lol, my previous monitor was a 22"...


----------



## ajx

I dont find its quite big, i tried Z35, that was a big boy lol
Honestly, 27 is fine but not as big as these 30 inches and more


----------



## M3LON4

sure that's just I am not used to this size... !









I managed to upload some videos for the glow/blb ...

*brightness at 97*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*brightness at 40*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Looks ok right ?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Man, it seems you ve got better unit than mine
> Do you even notice these bleeding/glow in dark scene?


Yes man. It has minor BLB on the top and bottom right hand side when in a totally dark room. It is minor and not very noticable especially as i have ambient lighting behind the monitor which masks the BLB even more.

Thoroughly recommend ambient lighting behind your monitor as it makes colours stand out more and masks things like BLB.

My second XB271HU just turned up, another DEC 2015 model. Hopefully it was made by Christmas elf's and i have been a good boy this year so hoping for a n even better one!

Will share with you all my findings tonight. Seen as its the same supplier and same batch, i expect it to be almost identical to what i already have but i know QC varies a lot on these panels.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Oh come on man! You're really nitpicking there! That "BLB" is barely noticeable unless you're gonna stare at that black screen 24/7. I'm sure you're gonna get worse BLB with a replacement unit. And just to straight some facts here : IPS GLOW is a downside of every consumer-grade IPS panel, don't worry as you're not gonna watch at your monitor from an angle anyway, you'll look straight at it of course. Good video btw.


Totally understand about glow and not worried about that mate. Its the 'yellow' bleed that i dont like as much. People have always told me blue / silver is normal, yellow means BLB and isn't really a 'feature' of IPS but more a manufacture issue. Like you say though its a good one and not often you stare at a black screen anyway so i'll keep it if second one isn't better.

The only reason i'm trying a second is because the supplier is letting me return whichever i dont want and they are 5 mins from my house so no hassle!


----------



## Avant Garde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> The only reason i'm trying a second is because the supplier is letting me return whichever i dont want and they are 5 mins from my house so no hassle!


That is a different story then, you're so lucky


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yes man. It has minor BLB on the top and bottom right hand side when in a totally dark room. It is minor and not very noticable especially as i have ambient lighting behind the monitor which masks the BLB even more.
> 
> Thoroughly recommend ambient lighting behind your monitor as it makes colours stand out more and masks things like BLB.
> 
> My second XB271HU just turned up, another DEC 2015 model. Hopefully it was made by Christmas elf's and i have been a good boy this year so hoping for a n even better one!
> 
> Will share with you all my findings tonight. Seen as its the same supplier and same batch, i expect it to be almost identical to what i already have but i know QC varies a lot on these panels.


Mine on gaming loading screens (usually black), i noticed the right corner, lighter as if there was a light mist
Do you notice it?
It seems like i gambled and lost in lottery, ffs, mine is from october batch








Dunno if i keep it, i am done with these ******* immature technologies
Maybe switch back on TN


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> That is a different story then, you're so lucky


Very lucky indeed my friend. I wouldn't have even tried one in the first place if i had to order over the internet as all the other suppliers i use are hundreds of miles away.

If you return unwanted, you have to sort your own postage and no-one will insure monitors in the post here in the UK. Anyone who will take it will charge £25+ but give no insurance.

As the store is 5 mins up the road, they will take it back in the shop.

I'm a IT Manager by trade so have some good contacts...like i said i'm getting these direct from UK distributes, they haven't even reached the retail sector yet







This cuts out any issues with handling of the monitor at the shop and any transportation issues.


----------



## M3LON4

please, can anyone check my videos above and confirm this is a keeper ? I have 14 days to return it if necessary. No dead pixel for the moment, no dust.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Mine on gaming loading screens (usually black), i noticed the right corner, lighter as if there was a light mist
> Do you notice it?
> It seems like i gambled and lost in lottery, ffs, mine is from october batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if i keep it, i am done with these ******* immature technologies
> Maybe switch back on TN


I see faint 'yellow' on loading screens but its minimal. Already started to forget its there.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> sure that's just I am not used to this size... !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to upload some videos for the glow/blb ...
> 
> *brightness at 97*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *brightness at 40*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks ok right ?


P-E-R-F-E-C-T.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> sure that's just I am not used to this size... !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to upload some videos for the glow/blb ...
> 
> *brightness at 97*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *brightness at 40*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks ok right ?


Learn to upload proper video cus we don't see anything


----------



## M3LON4

I used the black screen from http://flexcode.org/lcd2.html and I used my Iphone4S, sorry I don't have better hardware to do some videos... But the video does reflect quite well what I see with my eyes..

edit for below : lol sorry... Both are now public... Both are indeed very short ( few sec only ) because I can't upload ton of **** with my phone


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> I used the black screen from http://flexcode.org/lcd2.html and I used my Iphone4S, sorry I don't have better hardware to do some videos... But the video does reflect quite well what I see with my eyes..


I think what he meant was your first video doesn't play because it has been listed as 'private'

Also the second one is so short the time you make out there is a screen there the video ends


----------



## M3LON4

This one is longer ( 40 brightness )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Darylrese

Your BLB looks very minor on the right hand side (good thing). Do you notice it in real life use?


----------



## M3LON4

You can notice it during loading screen but it's very light and it's more related to the angle than anything else because if I move my eyes in front of it, it does almost disappear.
I guess even my video is not pertectly in front because of lack of space to take more distance from my screen... at the very end of the long video I am more in front of it.

I think it's pretty good overall compare to some screens shared here but not perfect... I guess I will keep it though, I won't play the lottery with a significant chance to get worse.


----------



## ajx

It looks really good if you compare to mine
Keep it, its very minimal even my VA Z35 is no near to your amount of bleeding, i lost in lottery, kinda disappointed, i got from LDLC one of greatest french shop with good customer service, batch from october and Italy Acer
It really does bother me, i am not that guy who want to play lottery and clear out all the stock in order to get a decent monitor


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> It looks really good if you compare to mine
> Keep it, its very minimal even my VA Z35 is no near to your amount of bleeding, i lost in lottery, kinda disappointed, i got from LDLC one of greatest french shop with good customer service, batch from october and Italy Acer


got from LDLC too, Dec 2015 and Italy Acer.


----------



## ajx

-10% of discount?








It looks like they send randomly


----------



## M3LON4

I ordered it 1 week ago, on friday, without any discount.
On monday they proposed -9 % so I got a voucher afterwards.


----------



## HungryHipposUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> Ahhh welcome my friend! Good to see a local on here! I am from Waterlooville so not far at all. I am getting my Acer XB271HU's from Novatech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably know them well. They dont list the monitor on their website, but their suppliers have it and they direct ship to me as i have a business account with them. Where did you get yours from?
> 
> It looks INDENTICAL to mine in terms of BLB. Minor and livable but have seen even better. My second one is arriving today so i'll let you all know how it compares.


Hey Darylrese,

yeah I live not far from Novatech, maybe a 10 minute drive in for me, not bad at all. Problem is I usually find Novatech more expensive, although it is more convenient for returns for sure.

They did have the XB271HU listed when I got mine, but it was £650 from Novatech, I got mine for £600 from OCUK instead (I get free shipping there). Bit of a gamble maybe but I think it was OK in the end.

Good luck with the new one mate, very interested to see how it works out for you


----------



## Kaizenfury

I just noticed that this monitor has a blue light filter. After trying it out last night, the setting does reduce eye strain at nighttime. Does anyone else use this function? I'm not sure which setting on the blue light filter gradient would be the best in terms of color performance vs. eye strain. Is there anyway to get the monitor to apply the blue light filter only at night time? or would I have to turn off the setting during the day and turn it back on at night?


----------



## ajx

If it was confirmed, these monitors have very small amount of bleeding/glow from december's batch
Darylese and M3LON4's monitors provided it
I am damn unlucky and got first batch, now i can return it within the period of withdrawal or exchange with new unit
After calling LDLC customer service, they nicely answered me
They got like 40 units from different batches and they ll cherry pick it
I am pretty sure most of those web shop would do same
They also told me it was a manufacturer flaw if bleeding/glow are too massive, high premium screen monitor means no such damn things
They also confirmed they dont have too many returns in comparison of Asus PG279Q


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaizenfury*
> 
> I just noticed that this monitor has a blue light filter. After trying it out last night, the setting does reduce eye strain at nighttime. Does anyone else use this function? I'm not sure which setting on the blue light filter gradient would be the best in terms of color performance vs. eye strain. Is there anyway to get the monitor to apply the blue light filter only at night time? or would I have to turn off the setting during the day and turn it back on at night?


Use f.lux and configure it to change the monitors color temperature depending on time of day, and just leave the monitors blue light setting off.


----------



## Darylrese

OMG guys. I have totally lucked out!

My second XB271HU has NO backlight bleed atall. No dead pixels. No Dust. No yellow tint on white. Uniformity spot on!

It had a pinch of backlight bleed in the middle at the bottom so i loosened the screw behind the predator logo and its now all gone.

WOW. Never seen an IPS this good!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OMG guys. I have totally lucked out!
> 
> My second XB271HU has NO backlight bleed atall. No dead pixels. No Dust. No yellow tint on white. Uniformity spot on!
> 
> It had a pinch of backlight bleed in the middle at the bottom so i loosened the screw behind the predator logo and its now all gone.
> 
> WOW. Never seen an IPS this good!


Pics or it didn't happen! Also I guess your only IPS experience is 144 Hz AHVA. Any in production Dell Ultrasharp or iMac monitor for example will look far better in these regards.


----------



## Darylrese

BOOM!!!





NO BACKLIGHT BLEED. Only IPS glow and all silver / blueish. SO glad i took my chances with a second one!

I have 2 x Dell U2515H Ultrasharps at work and yes they have a slight edge for colour uniformity but this is easily the best i've seen for 1440p 165hz


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OMG guys. I have totally lucked out!
> 
> My second XB271HU has NO backlight bleed atall. No dead pixels. No Dust. No yellow tint on white. Uniformity spot on!
> 
> It had a pinch of backlight bleed in the middle at the bottom so i loosened the screw behind the predator logo and its now all gone.
> 
> WOW. Never seen an IPS this good!


Send me this pls, i would pay it more








Which batch serial?
Man, play euromillion for me


----------



## Darylrese

Dec 2015 same as my first one dude.

It had backlight bleed on the bottom and thought oh man but loosened the screw behind the logo and now beautiful.

Love love loving it (pics above)


----------



## Lotty

Heya. After 2 Weeks using. BLB almost Gone. Pic's from S3 Iso 800 . 100-600 u cant notice BLB if i snap.

 100 Brightness

 60 Brightness

 35 Brightness

 25 Brightness


----------



## HungryHipposUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> BOOM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO BACKLIGHT BLEED. Only IPS glow and all silver / blueish. SO glad i took my chances with a second one!
> 
> I have 2 x Dell U2515H Ultrasharps at work and yes they have a slight edge for colour uniformity but this is easily the best i've seen for 1440p 165hz


Grats









Still happy with mine tbh, it's not perfect but it's fine to me, hardly noticeable BLB, and people do say it can reduce over time which may improve it further.

If only they could get QC as good as yours all the time, or most of the time!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> BOOM!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO BACKLIGHT BLEED. Only IPS glow and all silver / blueish. SO glad i took my chances with a second one!
> 
> I have 2 x Dell U2515H Ultrasharps at work and yes they have a slight edge for colour uniformity but this is easily the best i've seen for 1440p 165hz


This post needs to be quoted in the OP as proof that it is possible to get one with no BLB and good (color?) uniformity.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This post needs to be quoted in the OP as proof that it is possible to get one with no BLB and good (color?) uniformity.


This is why people continue to buy and return / exchange multiple units. Near perfect ones are out there!


----------



## Avant Garde

Grats Daryl!









@Lotty How is that possible? Ok, now every BLB-problematic monitor after some time will get better? I mean, what the hell is going on here?


----------



## Darylrese

Yep! It's a shame most people have to settle for second best with monitors. I count myself very lucky so far!


----------



## Synthtastic

I got this monitor this week and from what I can tell I have minimal BLB after testing on a black background and the youtube BLB test video. However, I am wondering how all of you are testing for BLB or if there is a more precise way to test?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep! It's a shame most people have to settle for second best with monitors. I count myself very lucky so far!


Grats on the perfect panel! What's the manufactured date on it?

Oops how about I read a few pages back... says December.

So are you going to sell your other monitor to some poor Overclocker who has yet to get a good panel?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep! It's a shame most people have to settle for second best with monitors. I count myself very lucky so far!


just saw your post grats Darylrese i'm happy for you! ^.^


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> BOOM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO BACKLIGHT BLEED. Only IPS glow and all silver / blueish. SO glad i took my chances with a second one!
> 
> I have 2 x Dell U2515H Ultrasharps at work and yes they have a slight edge for colour uniformity but this is easily the best i've seen for 1440p 165hz


I need this








Congrats.


----------



## ajx

ULMB doesnt run well, dunno but i have often huge lags on game that requires almost nothing, i can hit 120 fps without any trouble
Something wrong i tried on XL240G, Z35, XB271HU, same shiit happens








I m quite disappointed, blur reduction seems sometimes to disappear within seconds then appear again


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I need this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.


Hehe!

Wish all of you guys would get perfect panels!

It's important to remember out of the box it had BLB but as soon as I loosened the screw behind the predator logo it all went!









If you have BLB on the bottom or in bottom corners, loosen the screw and see if it improves.

Haven't had much chance to use it for games yet but general use so far this thing is beautiful. I count myself very lucky indeed.


----------



## musikos

But tell me:

the Logo is fixed with glue
after removing it can you put it back for not seeing the screw all the time??

Edit:
Misunderstood
You reach the screw from the backside of the panel


----------



## Leoricc

Guys how do you remove/disassemble the screen from the stand?Do you just pull it out or?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leoricc*
> 
> Guys how do you remove/disassemble the screen from the stand?Do you just pull it out or?


There should be a latch or button to unlock the panel from the stand.


----------



## Darylrese

Yes there is a button underneath that releases the panel from the stand.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musikos*
> 
> But tell me:
> 
> the Logo is fixed with glue
> after removing it can you put it back for not seeing the screw all the time??
> 
> Edit:
> Misunderstood
> You reach the screw from the backside of the panel


Hehe yep there's a black screw on the panel, just loosen that off and all good.


----------



## ajx

All i can say about this monitor, its by far the best gaming monitor i ever tried
Input lag is noticeably fast, one of the fastest.
Response time is fine enough, i would say some hardcore skilled players would most likely notice it but for most of us, we dont
I think fastest TN is somewhat less blurry but you ll get some overshoot, i never saw anything related to overshoot, image is clear/crisp and fast
Unfortunately ULMB doesnt run well for my case
G-Sync/144 hz runs like a charm
I ve played UT in instagib, one of fastest fps, cs/bf players, dont worry, this is fast enough for your taste


----------



## Dr Mad

Got mine today.
October batch

Almost no bleeding / glow - brightness 40
Color uniformity is not really good.





But of course, there's a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen so I won't keep it.


----------



## Darylrese

It sure is. Absolutely love mine. Easily the best monitor i have owned and EXACTLY what i have wanted for years now.


----------



## Darylrese

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Got mine today.
> October batch
> 
> Almost no bleeding / glow - brightness 40
> Color uniformity is not really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But of course, there's a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen so I won't keep it.






That's a shame mate. I cant see the dead pixel in those photos.

Have you changed the RGB and installed a ICC Profile to improve the uniformity? Makes a big difference.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> That's a shame mate. I cant see the dead pixel in those photos.
> 
> Have you changed the RGB and installed a ICC Profile to improve the uniformity? Makes a big difference.


Hey did you use a color meter for you XB you just got? or did you just use the ICC Profile from TFT Central?


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> That's a shame mate. I cant see the dead pixel in those photos.
> 
> Have you changed the RGB and installed a ICC Profile to improve the uniformity? Makes a big difference.


By experience, it's almost impossible to fix variances in uniformity of luminance with only an ICC profile.
Anyway, the middle dead pixel makes things easier, it's going back to send next monday.

The bad guy :


----------



## Leoricc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yes there is a button underneath that releases the panel from the stand.


Could you please,post a screenshot of that button?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey did you use a color meter for you XB you just got? or did you just use the ICC Profile from TFT Central?


TFT Central haven't reviewed this monitor mate. It was a profile someone posted in here. Sorry i don't have the download link


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> By experience, it's almost impossible to fix variances in uniformity of luminance with only an ICC profile.
> Anyway, the middle dead pixel makes things easier, it's going back to send next monday.
> 
> The bad guy :


Actually, that looks like it could be one of those dirt/grease/scratch dark spots behind the screen. Too bad there isn't a fix for that besides returning it.


----------



## falcon26

Thinking about this monitor. But a couple of questions...

1. Is it a VESA compatible?
2. What color is the power LED?
3. How is the back light bleed?

Thanks!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Thinking about this monitor. But a couple of questions...
> 
> 1. Is it a VESA compatible?
> 2. What color is the power LED?
> 3. How is the back light bleed?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Yes.
2. Blue.
3. It's a lottery. Honestly if you check out any of the 1440p high refresh rate monitor threads you'd see they're all lotteries. Backlight bleed varies wildly. But it will have less bleed than the ASUS PG279Q and Acer XB270HU.


----------



## Dazog

My profile?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/3970#post_24942188


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Thinking about this monitor. But a couple of questions...
> 
> 1. Is it a VESA compatible?
> 2. What color is the power LED?
> 3. How is the back light bleed?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Yup. Goes well with my Freedom Arm.
2. It is blue, but there are options to turn it completely off, or dimmed.
3. On my unit it's pretty minimal. My 279Q Swift was also minimal, but the options this Acer has is plentiful in comparison.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Thinking about this monitor. But a couple of questions...
> 
> 1. Is it a VESA compatible?
> 2. What color is the power LED?
> 3. How is the back light bleed?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Yep. I plan to mount mine to the desk
2. Blue when off, orange in standby. Can be turned off
3. Some people have awful backlight bleed, others are getting minor. A very select lucky few including myself have none at all!

Its a fantastic monitor and i highly recommend it to anyone. You just have to be patient and lucky at the same time to get a good one


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazog*
> 
> My profile?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/3970#post_24942188


I think so mate. I downloaded 3 or 4 and found yours to be very subtle, just makes white a little crisper. Thanks for sharing, REP coming your way for this.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> By experience, it's almost impossible to fix variances in uniformity of luminance with only an ICC profile.
> Anyway, the middle dead pixel makes things easier, it's going back to send next monday.
> 
> The bad guy :


I still cant see it :\ Sure its obvious in real life though!


----------



## ajx

In the left-center, too bad for him because its almost no bleeding at all
We both unlucky with batch series from October and from same web shop (LDLC)


----------



## Darylrese

Just desk mounted my XB271HU lads. What do you think?

It's a real shame to me the stand has red feet because i actually quite liked it otherwise. Thinking of maybe carbon wrapping the feet or spraying them black / blue in time.







Now i need to get my walls plastered and find some junk to fill up my empty desk space haha


----------



## ajx

Looks good, yes it shame to have such red gaming gimmick on the stand
What do you think about Dell G-Sync design?
I think XB271HU looking appeals to me as one of the worst


----------



## Darylrese

It's not the end of the world but I find it annoying that manufactures use a specific colour on components like a monitor as it's hard to match anything but a red and black build. Would be better to just use nutral colours and then have some RGB lighting of something. I don't understand why RGB has only recent become popular.

Acer sell a lot of stuff in retail shops so I think they have used red as their gaming range colour.

I think I can probably wrap the feet in something to change its colour, will have a go when I'm bored.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just desk mounted my XB271HU lads. What do you think?
> 
> It's a real shame to me the stand has red feet because i actually quite liked it otherwise. Thinking of maybe carbon wrapping the feet or spraying them black / blue in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i need to get my walls plastered and find some junk to fill up my empty desk space haha


I like the black and white theme you have going, I actually like the desk the most.


----------



## Waro

Is it possible to remove the "Predator"-emblem? I've read that they use on the X34 a sticker which can be easily removed, but on the pictures of the XB271HU it looks more like it has been embossed. Well, I assume that you don't want to remove it, but maybe you can take a closer look on it and tell me if it's a sticker or not.


----------



## Darylrese

Looks like the logo is embossed onto the bezel. Its actually cut out and filled so cant be removed. I don't like the red detailing on the logo (why did they do this?) but its actually not too noticeable in real life.

Thanks Pragmatist. I'm going for a proper man cave style. Black and white room, black carpet, huge desk and blue / white themed build.


----------



## Waro

Thanks for the information, and very nice rig btw.


----------



## Darylrese

Cheers! Its my pride and joy haha Cheers man and no problem. If you need any close up shots of the logo or anything let me know! Happy to help!


----------



## soldier0829

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Looks like the logo is embossed onto the bezel. Its actually cut out and filled so cant be removed. I don't like the red detailing on the logo (why did they do this?) but its actually not too noticeable in real life.
> 
> Thanks Pragmatist. I'm going for a proper man cave style. Black and white room, black carpet, huge desk and blue / white themed build.


Nice setup!


----------



## nefrusy

This is sort of unrelated to the XB271HU, but since there is no TFT Central review for the monitor and therefore no ICC profile posted, I thought I'd share this deal: *B&H Photo is selling the ColorMunki Display for $100 for the next 12 or so hours* (I just now read their e-mail or I would've posted sooner). I have this colorimeter and it's one of the best ones out there for the money... works well with the include software, or can be used with DisplayCAL / Argyll CMS open source software.

I bought my colorimeter in order to get an accurate ICC profile on my wide gamut display a few years back, but I've used it on many monitors and TVs since... easily one of my more useful purchases!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Looks like the logo is embossed onto the bezel. Its actually cut out and filled so cant be removed. I don't like the red detailing on the logo (why did they do this?) but its actually not too noticeable in real life.
> 
> Thanks Pragmatist. I'm going for a proper man cave style. Black and white room, black carpet, huge desk and blue / white themed build.


Both rig and setup are beautiful. Absolutely nice and clean.


----------



## soldier0829

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> This is sort of unrelated to the XB271HU, but since there is no TFT Central review for the monitor and therefore no ICC profile posted, I thought I'd share this deal: *B&H Photo is selling the ColorMunki Display for $100 for the next 12 or so hours* (I just now read their e-mail or I would've posted sooner). I have this colorimeter and it's one of the best ones out there for the money... works well with the include software, or can be used with DisplayCAL / Argyll CMS open source software.
> 
> I bought my colorimeter in order to get an accurate ICC profile on my wide gamut display a few years back, but I've used it on many monitors and TVs since... easily one of my more useful purchases!


Cool! I've been looking for one of these. Just picked one up. Thanks!


----------



## Darylrese

Several ICC profiles have been posted on here







You just have to dig deep to find them!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soldier0829*
> 
> Nice setup!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Both rig and setup are beautiful. Absolutely nice and clean.


Cheers guys!


----------



## hmbtnguy

Hey guys!

Is there an optimal distance I should be sitting from the monitor? I sit about 2-3 feet away and the bottom right-hand side of my monitor is noticeably lighter--even during the day.

This is my first experience with an IPS monitor so I'm not sure if this is a normal thing.

I've posted a video of what my screen looks like. The video is a pretty accurate representation of what I see from the bottom right-hand corner.

Is this monitor worth keeping?


----------



## Synthtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> This is sort of unrelated to the XB271HU, but since there is no TFT Central review for the monitor and therefore no ICC profile posted, I thought I'd share this deal: *B&H Photo is selling the ColorMunki Display for $100 for the next 12 or so hours* (I just now read their e-mail or I would've posted sooner). I have this colorimeter and it's one of the best ones out there for the money... works well with the include software, or can be used with DisplayCAL / Argyll CMS open source software.
> 
> I bought my colorimeter in order to get an accurate ICC profile on my wide gamut display a few years back, but I've used it on many monitors and TVs since... easily one of my more useful purchases!


Decided to grab one of these. Came to around $150 Canadian after taxes and customs. Browsing around Canadian photo/camera stores it seems to be going for $250+ and $180 before taxes on amazon (also on sale). Thanks for the heads up.

Also, I read that the Colormunki Display does not officially support Windows 10 but I am assuming if its working on Windows 8 it will work on Windows 10 as well. Is this correct?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hmbtnguy*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Is there an optimal distance I should be sitting from the monitor? I sit about 2-3 feet away and the bottom right-hand side of my monitor is noticeably lighter--even during the day.
> 
> This is my first experience with an IPS monitor so I'm not sure if this is a normal thing.
> 
> I've posted a video of what my screen looks like. The video is a pretty accurate representation of what I see from the bottom right-hand corner.
> 
> Is this monitor worth keeping?


Looks like almost entirely IPS glow. Loosen the screw on the back of the monitor, bottom center. That should help with the bleed there. Also use it for a few days to see if the BLB subsides as it's known to do that. Also consider adding a bias light behind the monitor.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Several ICC profiles have been posted on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to dig deep to find them!


Right, we have some ICC profiles posted here (including my own haha)... but there's no "official" one from a review, since no major sites have reviewed this monitor yet. But since these panels tend to vary greatly, it's a crapshoot using somebody else's profile, anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthtastic*
> 
> Decided to grab one of these. Came to around $150 Canadian after taxes and customs. Browsing around Canadian photo/camera stores it seems to be going for $250+ and $180 before taxes on amazon (also on sale). Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Also, I read that the Colormunki Display does not officially support Windows 10 but I am assuming if its working on Windows 8 it will work on Windows 10 as well. Is this correct?


Grats! I am running Windows 10 and have no problem using the included (downloaded) software, and no problems with the open source stuff.

Quick disclaimer to others... if you're lucky, your panel may already be pretty close to normal, and calibrating with a colorimeter is an unnecessary step. I find mine especially useful for determining what RGB settings to use to get a clean white, at least in the center of the screen. If you're unlucky, you may have bad uniformity on your panel, so what looks white in the middle may appear brown/yellow/blue etc in different spots... a colorimeter won't help much with that (though it could help slightly).


----------



## Mercureal

Has anyone made an owner's club thread for this monitor? We could put a list of ICC profiles in there and/or recommended OSD settings.


----------



## ddizon

just picked mine up at Bestbuy today. might have to exchange it for a different one.

a little too much back-light bleed?

http://imgur.com/QLdYB17


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ddizon*
> 
> just picked mine up at Bestbuy today. might have to exchange it for a different one.
> 
> a little too much back-light bleed?
> 
> http://imgur.com/QLdYB17


terrible one indeed


----------



## dayer3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ddizon*
> 
> just picked mine up at Bestbuy today. might have to exchange it for a different one.
> 
> a little too much back-light bleed?
> 
> http://imgur.com/QLdYB17


It could be BLB. However for this effect is better a video than a photo. The photos often increase the visual effect.


----------



## M3LON4

During a game ( Path of Exile ), several complete pixel colums supposed to be displayed in the center have been displayed in the left side of the screen... A screen switch off/on have removed the effect. Kinda worrying to say the least... Should I suspect a hardware issue here ?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> During a game ( Path of Exile ), several complete pixel colums supposed to be displayed in the center have been displayed in the left side of the screen... A screen switch off/on have removed the effect. Kinda worrying to say the least... Should I suspect a hardware issue here ?


According to another user, it's the DisplayPort cable.


----------



## ajx

https://vid.me/G8ZB

https://vid.me/x3X4

Can you notice any improvement from glow/bleed?

The second video is newer.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> https://vid.me/G8ZB
> 
> https://vid.me/x3X4
> 
> Can you notice any improvement from glow/bleed?
> 
> The second video is newer.


No, looks about the same. The top right has a bit of bleed but nothing major.

On my first one, back-light bleed didn't improve over the 2 weeks i had it.

A moderator should change this into the Official owners club


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> According to another user, it's the DisplayPort cable.


Kinda weird


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> https://vid.me/G8ZB
> 
> https://vid.me/x3X4
> 
> Can you notice any improvement from glow/bleed?
> 
> The second video is newer.


That's what the bleed look in real life? Cause the picture was horrible and the video it's barely visible.


----------



## ajx

Yes, that's how i could tell the difference between glow and bleed, glow varies depending from your distance/viewing angle
More you are approaching into the screen monitor and more you will notice it
I only notice bleed/glow in dark scene (Metro 2033, black loading screen, movies)
In fact, its noticeable but its not huge, its like dead pixel, you can live with that or not either
That's up to your own sensitivity


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Has anyone made an owner's club thread for this monitor? We could put a list of ICC profiles in there and/or recommended OSD settings.


Great idea!


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Has anyone made an owner's club thread for this monitor? We could put a list of ICC profiles in there and/or recommended OSD settings.


The OP @Benny89 posted a few weeks ago asking people to send their ICC profiles and settings, so he could update the first post with that info. But... that stuff may not be real useful anyway. I think the only way to make it useful for people is to have good descriptions of before & after. For example, a person with a yellowish tint to their panel will want to find the settings / profile from someone else who also had a yellowish screen. Most have been varied amounts of yellow, but at least one person has mentioned a blue tint... also the gamma seems to be a little weird on the Oct / Nov models, but possibly fixed on Dec models. If anything, maybe we should have a whole new thread dedicated to testing the different characteristics of these panels (with colorimeters / spectrophotometers), and the suggested settings for each.

Anyway, if most panels are similar to mine--and from what I've seen reported here--the default behavior of the panel is pretty good. It just may have a tinted white (yellowish most likely), and a gamma that averages around 2.2 (good) but may be lower in dark shades (brighter than supposed to be).


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just desk mounted my XB271HU lads. What do you think?
> 
> It's a real shame to me the stand has red feet because i actually quite liked it otherwise. Thinking of maybe carbon wrapping the feet or spraying them black / blue in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i need to get my walls plastered and find some junk to fill up my empty desk space haha


Cna you please tell me what is your VESA stand in there as well as your speakers? Thanks and nice setup!


----------



## Darylrese

VESA stand is this one. It can be twisted and tilted / rotated but not height adjustable without an allen key. Might swap it for gas lift equivalent as only £35 but this one does the job.



My speakers are BOSE Companion 5's


----------



## ajx

How to loosening screw behind Predator logo?
I didnt manage to loosening it lol, cant find a proper screwdriver


----------



## Synthtastic

I have been getting a single strip of pixels from the middle of my screen that appears on the left or right sometimes that some people have been reporting in this thread. Any way to minimize the chances of this happening or stop it for good? I can get rid of it by restarting the display or alt tabbing out of full screen games but I'm hoping for a more permanent solution.


----------



## Apollo Creed

Looking for a clamp monitor arm that will allow about 11-12 inch forward position. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## hunnemethpeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthtastic*
> 
> I have been getting a single strip of pixels from the middle of my screen that appears on the left or right sometimes that some people have been reporting in this thread. Any way to minimize the chances of this happening or stop it for good? I can get rid of it by restarting the display or alt tabbing out of full screen games but I'm hoping for a more permanent solution.


I turned off overdrive in the OSD menu ( OD:Normal -> Off) and also overclocked my monitor to 165Hz and since then (two days) there was no pixels shift. But I don't know which setting is the important.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthtastic*
> 
> I have been getting a single strip of pixels from the middle of my screen that appears on the left or right sometimes that some people have been reporting in this thread. Any way to minimize the chances of this happening or stop it for good? I can get rid of it by restarting the display or alt tabbing out of full screen games but I'm hoping for a more permanent solution.


Happened to me with an Asus PG279Q that I had. I restarted the game and it went away. I recall reading somewhere else that it may be the DP cable but not sure. Give another DP cable a try perhaps? I had OD on normal and refresh rate at 144hz. I've been using my same DP cable for awhile with my TN screen and have never seen that happen before on it. Then again, all of the issues I've had with the Acer / Asus have never happened with any other monitor, ever...


----------



## Synthtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Happened to me with an Asus PG279Q that I had. I restarted the game and it went away. I recall reading somewhere else that it may be the DP cable but not sure. Give another DP cable a try perhaps? I had OD on normal and refresh rate at 144hz. I've been using my same DP cable for awhile with my TN screen and have never seen that happen before on it. Then again, all of the issues I've had with the Acer / Asus have never happened with any other monitor, ever...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunnemethpeter*
> 
> I turned off overdrive in the OSD menu ( OD:Normal -> Off) and also overclocked my monitor to 165Hz and since then (two days) there was no pixels shift. But I don't know which setting is the important.


I'm gunna try these solutions tonight and report back if I notice a change over time. Thanks


----------



## Darylrese

If you disable Overdrive, your response time will plummet. I don't really recommend it and its certainly not something you should have to do to correct an issue. I haven't experienced it on my monitor.


----------



## dayer3

I'd thought the replacement Asus PG279Q wouldn't be a keeper and I've also ordered and Acer XB271HU.
Today I've received the Acer and it has a surprise in the form of purple spot only when if I see black color








Even if I power on the Acer without the DP cable connected.

Asus (left) vs. Acer (right)


Spoiler: photos



http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2729692/

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2729693/

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2729694/


----------



## Synthtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Right, we have some ICC profiles posted here (including my own haha)... but there's no "official" one from a review, since no major sites have reviewed this monitor yet. But since these panels tend to vary greatly, it's a crapshoot using somebody else's profile, anyway.
> Grats! I am running Windows 10 and have no problem using the included (downloaded) software, and no problems with the open source stuff.
> 
> Quick disclaimer to others... if you're lucky, your panel may already be pretty close to normal, and calibrating with a colorimeter is an unnecessary step. I find mine especially useful for determining what RGB settings to use to get a clean white, at least in the center of the screen. If you're unlucky, you may have bad uniformity on your panel, so what looks white in the middle may appear brown/yellow/blue etc in different spots... a colorimeter won't help much with that (though it could help slightly).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthtastic*
> 
> Decided to grab one of these. Came to around $150 Canadian after taxes and customs. Browsing around Canadian photo/camera stores it seems to be going for $250+ and $180 before taxes on amazon (also on sale). Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Also, I read that the Colormunki Display does not officially support Windows 10 but I am assuming if its working on Windows 8 it will work on Windows 10 as well. Is this correct?


So I'm using displaycal with my colormunki display and I am wondering what correction if any should I set for this monitor when calibrating? I've been using the IPS wide gamut not sure if that's correct.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthtastic*
> 
> So I'm using displaycal with my colormunki display and I am wondering what correction if any should I set for this monitor when calibrating? I've been using the IPS wide gamut not sure if that's correct.


It probably isn't. This is not a wide gamut display.


----------



## Synthtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It probably isn't. This is not a wide gamut display.


Ok, thanks. Knew I had no idea what I was doing,


----------



## Haas360

Guys I'm going to cry. I don't know weather I'm dumb or the monitor is.

I have a QNIX 2710 and have had it for a long while, I tried the ASUS version of this monitor and it had horrible white colors, it was all "tinted" darker than my qnix and looked "dirty"

Now I try out this monitor, no dead pixels, not bad BLB but the whites towards the top of the screen look "dirty" again! am I just being dumb? The whites all over the screen are dirty compared to the qnix which looks to have perfect whites on with a cool color tone. Cool is way worse on the Acer and doesn't mimik the Qnix so I obviously shouldnt use cool, and use user instead. So im confused. Do I need to wait and get the next version of these monitors because the panel sucks or what.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthtastic*
> 
> So I'm using displaycal with my colormunki display and I am wondering what correction if any should I set for this monitor when calibrating? I've been using the IPS wide gamut not sure if that's correct.


Once you tell DisplayCAL to download the correction files, you should have about 10-15 options for correction... Pick the one for White LED IPS.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Guys I'm going to cry. I don't know weather I'm dumb or the monitor is.
> 
> I have a QNIX 2710 and have had it for a long while, I tried the ASUS version of this monitor and it had horrible white colors, it was all "tinted" darker than my qnix and looked "dirty"
> 
> Now I try out this monitor, no dead pixels, not bad BLB but the whites towards the top of the screen look "dirty" again! am I just being dumb? The whites all over the screen are dirty compared to the qnix which looks to have perfect whites on with a cool color tone. Cool is way worse on the Acer and doesn't mimik the Qnix so I obviously shouldnt use cool, and use user instead. So im confused. Do I need to wait and get the next version of these monitors because the panel sucks or what.


You can probably get something that looks acceptable to you on the Acer, if you manually adjust the color temp. I don't know exactly how "cool" your Qnix is, but here are some suggestions to try for your RGB gains (Color Temp -> User -> R, G, B Gains):

6500K ("Warm"): R99-G94-B100
7500K: R91-G90-B100
9300K ("Cool"): R82-G82-B100

Since you're just eyeballing it, you could probably just drop your R and G the same amount, and keep checking it until you're happy.

This won't help with the uniformity, but if the whole screen looks dingy, then it should clean up most of it... even if the top still looks slightly worse.

Edit: I double-checked my 9300K settings and saw that G82 worked better (was 84). Also, I tested my manual calibration against the monitor's Cool mode, and found that it's actually not that far off. My setting causes white to range from 8900K-9400K, where the Cool mode is 9200-9800K. In both cases, darker shades are a bit warmer, and it gets cooler as it reaches 100% white.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> You can probably get something that looks acceptable to you on the Acer, if you manually adjust the color temp. I don't know exactly how "cool" your Qnix is, but here are some suggestions to try for your RGB gains (Color Temp -> User -> R, G, B Gains):
> 
> 6500K ("Warm"): R99-G94-B100
> 7500K: R91-G90-B100
> 9300K ("Cool"): R82-G82-B100
> 
> Since you're just eyeballing it, you could probably just drop your R and G the same amount, and keep checking it until you're happy.
> 
> This won't help with the uniformity, but if the whole screen looks dingy, then it should clean up most of it... even if the top still looks slightly worse.
> 
> Edit: I double-checked my 9300K settings and saw that G82 worked better (was 84). Also, I tested my manual calibration against the monitor's Cool mode, and found that it's actually not that far off. My setting causes white to range from 8900K-9400K, where the Cool mode is 9200-9800K. In both cases, darker shades are a bit warmer, and it gets cooler as it reaches 100% white.


Thanks for the help, but does this mean that maybe I am seeing true white now and its actually my QNIX that is adding blue tint to whites? I'm trying to avoid buying a calibration device, but damn. What RGB settings should give me the truest whites so then I can get used to it.

Also, how do I test screen uniformity. Thats the biggest thing bugging me. I would trade good BLB for good uniformity any day, I hate seeing the whites from the bottom look clear'er than the whites at the top, thats why I returned my PG279Q


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Thanks for the help, but does this mean that maybe I am seeing true white now and its actually my QNIX that is adding blue tint to whites? I'm trying to avoid buying a calibration device, but damn. What RGB settings should give me the truest whites so then I can get used to it.
> 
> Also, how do I test screen uniformity. Thats the biggest thing bugging me. I would trade good BLB for good uniformity any day, I hate seeing the whites from the bottom look clear'er than the whites at the top, thats why I returned my PG279Q


It's possible that your QNIX has Cool whites... A lot of monitors and TVs are set to Cool by default because we perceive it as brighter. But content is generally designed to be viewed at 6500K Warm. It's really just a matter of preference though... If you like Cool whites, there's no reason you can't set it to Cool. Only real downside is that this Acer is naturally Warm (6200K) so the further you adjust it to Cool, the more it reduces brightness and contrast.

Unfortunately there's nothing you can do about uniformity other than try to ignore it if you don't see it in daily use... Or return for another try in the lottery if it's bad enough. But then you may get one with other faults, or even worse uniformity!


----------



## choumanboy

Hi guys,

I've got some a issue with my xb271hu monitor. I've brought it 3 months ago and everithing was working well.

For a week my monitor sound is no longer working. i tried to some drivers instalations but it's not working...



I can see the green bars when i try to use it.

Can someone help me with this ? THX

My pc :

-980 ti
-Maximus VII Ranger
- i5 6600K
-Win 10


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choumanboy*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've got some a issue with my xb271hu monitor. I've brought it 3 months ago and everithing was working well.
> 
> For a week my monitor sound is no longer working. i tried to some drivers instalations but it's not working...


Not sure if this helps, but mine would not work at all until I went into the monitor's settings and set DTS to Off. I don't know why yours would quit working suddenly, though.


----------



## misiak

So guys, don't know why image quality of these monitors is so bad. I've ordered my second one and it's December model. BLB is perfect, that's right - also IPS glow is minimal here. But again, one dust spec in the middle of the screen appx. 4cm from the top. What the heck.... It's not very visible but if I want I can see it. But what is worse is the terrible uniformity. I don't know if you guys are so lucky or don't mind it but all screens from AUO I had - 5 or 6 had terrible uniformity. The top 1/3 is obviously darker/yellowish then the rest and reading just this forum is a pain for me... Also declared luminosity of 350cd/m2 is a complete nonsense as in my humble opinion this Acer has something between 250 - 270cd/m2. It's much more dull on 100% than my Dell U2715H which is true 350cd/m2. So be aware of this. I think I'm done with these AUO panels. Don't get me wrong, for gaming they are great - if you lucky enough, but for office work and color reproduction and uniformity - no way. 10bit panel from AUO is much better in this aspect, however uniformity sucks as well. But maybe I had again only a bad luck with it...


----------



## choumanboy

Man, it's working. You help me so much, i was close so send it back...
Thx so much !

What is this DTS option ?


----------



## ajx

Like other said, it would be nice for the OP, to add some icc or colors settings on the FP
Please OP do something


----------



## ExcellentAmp

I just wanted advice as to which monitor to buy. I've received parts: 6700k, 2 980tis (MSI) and don't know which monitor would work best with that config. Was really interested in a G-sync monitor but it seems like a waste of money if your gpu doesn't support it. Any suggestions/recommedations?


----------



## svs123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Not sure if this helps, but mine would not work at all until I went into the monitor's settings and set DTS to Off. I don't know why yours would quit working suddenly, though.


I had the same thing happen to my sound. It was working for over a month and then stopped. I disabled DTS and it immediately started working again.

Try disabling DTS.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExcellentAmp*
> 
> I just wanted advice as to which monitor to buy. I've received parts: 6700k, 2 980tis (MSI) and don't know which monitor would work best with that config. Was really interested in a G-sync monitor but it seems like a waste of money if your gpu doesn't support it. Any suggestions/recommedations?


Your 980Ti's do support G-sync, there's no issue on that front.

If you have dual 980Ti's you should go with a 144hz 1440p monitor or a 4K 60hz monitor.

Here's a list of all the gaming monitors out there for March 2016 budget through high end:

http://www.144hzmonitors.com/gaming-monitors-buyers-guide-march-2016/


----------



## pixelator

I have just received my third replacement today. It still has glow but it doesn't bother me to play any game. However I have found a dead pixel just in the bottom border of the screen. I know most of you will return it, but since it is not quite visible I am wondering if i should keep it. In all the replacement I have received I found dead pixeles. I would like to know your opinion and if you have been in the same situation like me.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixelator*
> 
> I have just received my third replacement today. It still has glow but it doesn't bother me to play any game. However I have found a dead pixel just in the bottom border of the screen. I know most of you will return it, but since it is not quite visible I am wondering if i should keep it. In all the replacement I have received I found dead pixeles. I would like to know your opinion and if you have been in the same situation like me.


If it doesn't bother you, don't return it. Considering its placement you probably won't notice it ever. Mostly it's the dead pixels in the central area that are annoying.


----------



## pixelator

I only appreciate it if I look at the bottom blue window bar so closely. Did you find any dead pixel in your monitor?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixelator*
> 
> I have just received my third replacement today. It still has glow but it doesn't bother me to play any game. However I have found a dead pixel just in the bottom border of the screen. I know most of you will return it, but since it is not quite visible I am wondering if i should keep it. In all the replacement I have received I found dead pixeles. I would like to know your opinion and if you have been in the same situation like me.


99% it's not a dead pixel but the dust spec. There is pretty high probability that you get monitor with at least once dust spec. I have one right in the middle 4cm from the top. It's not very visible but it bother me much since I know it's there - for 750 eur this is not acceptable. But check also your white uniformity - these panels are not the best here. Majority had top obviously darker than bottom and white is not white at all. Also luminance is far away from declared 350 cd/m2. They are fast, yes, but it's the only benefit.


----------



## pixelator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> 99% it's not a dead pixel but the dust spec. There is pretty high probability that you get monitor with at least once dust spec. I have one right in the middle 4cm from the top. It's not very visible but it bother me much since I know it's there - for 750 eur this is not acceptable. But check also your white uniformity - these panels are not the best here. Majority had top obviously darker than bottom and white is not white at all. Also luminance is far away from declared 350 cd/m2. They are fast, yes, but it's the only benefit.


Did you decide to keep the monitor since you don`t appreciate the dead pixel?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixelator*
> 
> Did you decide to keep the monitor since you don`t appreciate the dead pixel?


It's not a dead pixel but dust. I had maybe 6 of these panels and none had a bad pixel. And only one was dust free. But that one had bad BLB so I've returned it. I'm going to return it this one as well because uniformity and luminance are bad for me. That dust I would maybe accept if everything else is good but for such price it's hard to live with.


----------



## pixelator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's not a dead pixel but dust. I had maybe 6 of these panels and none had a bad pixel. And only one was dust free. But that one had bad BLB so I've returned it. I'm going to return it this one as well because uniformity and luminance are bad for me. That dust I would maybe accept if everything else is good but for such price it's hard to live with.


What is the visible difference between dust and dead pixel?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixelator*
> 
> What is the visible difference between dust and dead pixel?


Dead pixel is either black or white and is very tiny. Dust spec appears as gray bunch of pixels on a white background.


----------



## Darylrese

Cant believe some of you are having so many QC issues. I had two, the first was minimal BLB, no dead pixels or dust and white uniformity was a bit patchy.

My second one is spot on so it must be a panel fault.

Here's my XB271HU again for you guys to compare. White uniformity is great and no BLB on mine. Office applications and web browsing whites are very uniform. It wasnt on my first one!





1 Week on with my perfect panel and i am over the moon. Best purchase in a long time and EXACTLY what i have been after for several years now


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cant believe some of you are having so many QC issues. I had two, the first was minimal BLB, no dead pixels or dust and white uniformity was a bit patchy.
> 
> My second one is spot on so it must be a panel fault.
> 
> Here's my XB271HU again for you guys to compare. White uniformity is great and no BLB on mine. Office applications and web browsing whites are very uniform. It wasnt on my first one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Week on with my perfect panel and i am over the moon. Best purchase in a long time and EXACTLY what i have been after for several years now


You've actually won the lottery







Unfortunately 99% of panels will be worse than yours







If you scroll up and down in this forum, does reply box change the tint ? For me, at the very bottom it's nice white but as I scroll up, it changes the intensity and get slightly yellowish tint.


----------



## ajx

Does anybody know if x34 stand would be fit into XB271HU monitor?
I guess yes since its VESA 100x100 mm
I really love x34 stand, it feels as pretty as sturdy


----------



## Darylrese

Nope, its perfect. No uniformity issues at all that i can remember. Will try when i get home.

Honestly i use 2 x Dell U2515H's Ultrasharp's at work all day long and its more or less identical in image quality. This combined with 165hz and G-Sync is mind blowing.

On my first one, it changed when dragging windows around on the screen. With this one there is no variance. I found installing the ICC profile posted on here makes white that little bit more crisp and the end result on my panel is minds blowing. I'm actually in love with it. I dream of monitors this good. I feel very lucky indeed!

Maybe the x34 will fit if it is VESA but would probably look weird! Post some pictures if you do mate.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nope, its perfect. No uniformity issues at all that i can remember. Will try when i get home.
> 
> Honestly i use 2 x Dell U2515H's Ultrasharp's at work all day long and its more or less identical in image quality. This combined with 165hz and G-Sync is mind blowing.
> 
> On my first one, it changed when dragging windows around on the screen. With this one there is no variance. I found installing the ICC profile posted on here makes white that little bit more crisp and the end result on my panel is minds blowing. I'm actually in love with it. I dream of monitors this good. I feel very lucky indeed!
> 
> Maybe the x34 will fit if it is VESA but would probably look weird! Post some pictures if you do mate.


You must have been really lucky







All monitors from AUO I had have some yellowish tint in some parts of the screen. I've noticed that declared luminance is way off from reality. It's maybe 270cd/m2 max. In comparison with U2715H it's much darker and whites are more like greyish. Could you please attach your ICC profile and tell me your OSD settings once you get home ? Thx.


----------



## kingduqc

It's home. Can't wait. 6 More hours at work and it's killliiiiiing me


----------



## pixelator

Does anybody keep this monitor with only one dead pixel (not too visible)?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixelator*
> 
> Does anybody keep this monitor with only one dead pixel (not too visible)?


Would you buy a brand new car that had a scratch or ding on it? No way. I don't accept a single dead pixel in any PC monitor, cell phone screen, or TV screen and have returned several for that reason. If more people did this we would not have to put up with crap QC.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You must have been really lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All monitors from AUO I had have some yellowish tint in some parts of the screen. I've noticed that declared luminance is way off from reality. It's maybe 270cd/m2 max. In comparison with U2715H it's much darker and whites are more like greyish. Could you please attach your ICC profile and tell me your OSD settings once you get home ? Thx.


OSD:

Brightness: 32
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 2.2
Colour Temp: User
R:97, G:93,B:100

Attached ICC Profile.

Also tried scrolling up and down on the reply window and no variation in colour for me.

XB271HU12016-02-0610-09120cdmD65002.2SXYZLUTMTX.7.zip 2581k .zip file


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Would you buy a brand new car that had a scratch or ding on it? No way. I don't accept a single dead pixel in any PC monitor, cell phone screen, or TV screen and have returned several for that reason. If more people did this we would not have to put up with crap QC.


Likewise. I don't know why companies think its OK for monitors to have dead pixels and this be 'normal'

I cant stand even a single dead pixel. For £600 it has to be PERFECT or i wouldn't accept it.

Once you get a near on perfect one, it feels like you get you monies worth. With defects it feels like you have been robbed.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nope, its perfect. No uniformity issues at all that i can remember. Will try when i get home.
> 
> Honestly i use 2 x Dell U2515H's Ultrasharp's at work all day long and its more or less identical in image quality. This combined with 165hz and G-Sync is mind blowing.
> 
> On my first one, it changed when dragging windows around on the screen. With this one there is no variance. I found installing the ICC profile posted on here makes white that little bit more crisp and the end result on my panel is minds blowing. I'm actually in love with it. I dream of monitors this good. I feel very lucky indeed!
> 
> Maybe the x34 will fit if it is VESA but would probably look weird! Post some pictures if you do mate.


If only i could find someone who want to sell x34 stand separately
I just want a good looking VESA stand


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> If only i could find someone who want to sell x34 stand separately
> I just want a good looking VESA stand


Near on impossible i'd say as then they have a very expensive panel with no stand if they ever sell it.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Likewise. I don't know why companies think its OK for monitors to have dead pixels and this be 'normal'
> 
> I cant stand even a single dead pixel. For £600 it has to be PERFECT or i wouldn't accept it.
> 
> Once you get a near on perfect one, it feels like you get you monies worth. With defects it feels like you have been robbed.


It is SO hard for me to keep holding out. The price has come down too to $750-$770 USD. I know there are close to perfect screens out there and feel like every time I buy one "this will be it" and then, nope. The Viewsonic release can't come soon enough, I'll pay a few hundred more if the screen is uniform and pixel perfect. I don't know if I'll be able to hold out until it becomes readily available though...my local shops have the XB271 in stock so I don't have to deal with shipping, just the headache of packing them up and returning.

If there's a positive from my experience so far, I've become a master packer from packing all these monitors up


----------



## Darylrese

Haha expert packer!









Its a real shame you haven't had much luck mate. How many have you tried and what are the common issues?

I can totally understand. I got totally fed up after my third PG279Q and lost hope.

I don't understand why suppliers cant offer a service where you pay a premium and have your panel checked before shopping. That way you get a golden panel, the company makes more money and everyone is happy. Yet no-one seems to care or offer such a service.

If only i had my own computer shop...


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Near on impossible i'd say as then they have a very expensive panel with no stand if they ever sell it.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dell-452-BBKD-MKS14-Stand-Monitor/dp/B00IO9B6VG/ref=sr_1_14?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1457734427&sr=1-14&keywords=dell+stand



Damn it, it looks gorgeous

I might find the ultimate monitor stand but dunno if it could handle XB271HU and if it those connectors would work as well


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Would you buy a brand new car that had a scratch or ding on it? No way. I don't accept a single dead pixel in any PC monitor, cell phone screen, or TV screen and have returned several for that reason. If more people did this we would not have to put up with crap QC.


I can only agree with this. If it is monitor for 300$ then maybe I could accept one dead pixel or dust particle if it's out of my sight, but for this price ? No way....

And there are other issues like uniformity for example. Someone can accept that 1/3 of the screen has yellow tint but I can't. It's teally a pain, I finally got a screen with perfect BLB but one dust particle and crap uniformity negates everything...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OSD:
> 
> Brightness: 32
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2
> Colour Temp: User
> R:97, G:93,B:100
> 
> Attached ICC Profile.
> 
> Also tried scrolling up and down on the reply window and no variation in colour for me.
> 
> XB271HU12016-02-0610-09120cdmD65002.2SXYZLUTMTX.7.zip 2581k .zip file


Thanks. I will try this but I'm pretty sure that brightness at 32 will be far low for me. Even 100% is not enough for me :-D


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> It is SO hard for me to keep holding out. The price has come down too to $750-$770 USD. I know there are close to perfect screens out there and feel like every time I buy one "this will be it" and then, nope. The Viewsonic release can't come soon enough, I'll pay a few hundred more if the screen is uniform and pixel perfect. I don't know if I'll be able to hold out until it becomes readily available though...my local shops have the XB271 in stock so I don't have to deal with shipping, just the headache of packing them up and returning.
> 
> If there's a positive from my experience so far, I've become a master packer from packing all these monitors up


Hehe, same here  I've bought 100m length roll of paper just for packing purposes







So far I've packed 6 screens and there is still lot of paper left :-D Yes, this is the worst experience in my life buying piece of hardware but I'm not willing accept such ridiculous flaws these panels have. The sad is even 60Hz 1440p panels are crap. It's very hard to buy a good QHD monitor these days


----------



## kingduqc

Just got the best.

Why everything sharpen out when playing cs go when I move around? It's so weird


----------



## M3LON4

BLB has slightly improved since I got it 10 days ago, spot in the bottom right is barely noticeable.
Done with black screen from http://flexcode.org/lcd2.html and Iphone5.





.
edit : nevermind, I am now using 28 brightness instead of 40...


----------



## Darylrese

HAHAHA!

I'm not sure i believe the BLB fading in time remarks. Never been the case from my experience.

What sort of brightness are people running on this monitor? I thought people generally went for mid 20's but doesn't seem to be the case with this one.

Personally anything between 32 and 40 is good for me.


----------



## Shacklednight

Was refreshing Amazon to see the 270 when I saw this get listed as the last one available "1 left" and bought it immediately. Set the monitor to 28 brightness and 50 contrast. Took the following on a Note 5, what do you guys think? Will take more pictures if needed


Spoiler: Test pictures



Slowly moving camera back.





Screenshot of video



With daylight in background



Camera mode with lights off



Camera with lights on

 yellow reflection, can only notice bottom right.

Dying Light video screenshot 

And photo version 



Overall, this is my first IPS panel and it looks gorgeous compared next to my TN monitors. This is my current setup. On the left is the Asus PG278q, middle Acer Xb271HU and right is DellS2716dg. Bought the Dell and Acer together to see the differences in monitors and return 1 but I made the mistake of setting all three of them up. Now I don't want to return either....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> HAHAHA!
> 
> I'm not sure i believe the BLB fading in time remarks. Never been the case from my experience.
> 
> What sort of brightness are people running on this monitor? I thought people generally went for mid 20's but doesn't seem to be the case with this one.
> 
> Personally anything between 32 and 40 is good for me.


100% and still not enough for me :-D


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> 100% and still not enough for me :-D


40 is the sweet spot for me.

100....at that level my eye lids would spasm LOL


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> HAHAHA!
> 
> I'm not sure i believe the BLB fading in time remarks. Never been the case from my experience.
> 
> What sort of brightness are people running on this monitor? I thought people generally went for mid 20's but doesn't seem to be the case with this one.
> 
> Personally anything between 32 and 40 is good for me.


That's happened for me on all 4 PG279Q's







2-4 weeks and it's already better, with same brightness settings. On varying levels though. Brightness usually 46-56 during the day, 80 if it's really bright, and 24 + blue light level 3 + f.lux app at night.


----------



## Darylrese

Weird! I don't understand how that is possible except if the panel warped or something became loose, but that's great news!

The PG279Q is a swear word to me. The devils work in computer monitors lol


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 40 is the sweet spot for me.
> 
> 100....at that level my eye lids would spasm LOL


Hehe, strange. 100% on these monitors I like 270cd/m2 and I have my U2715H on 100% which is around 350cd/m2 and looks fine to me :-D Seems every person has different sensitivity to light


----------



## M3LON4

I started with 40 but it hurted my eyes after few hours of use. At the end 28 is confortable for me.


----------



## ajx

30, i am even using lower in my previous screen monitors, i dont get it how people could use at 100, its damn bright


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Would you buy a brand new car that had a scratch or ding on it? No way. I don't accept a single dead pixel in any PC monitor, cell phone screen, or TV screen and have returned several for that reason. If more people did this we would not have to put up with crap QC.


I second this. Dead pixels are unacceptable on a monitor at this price point. That is the first thing I scan for, if there is even a single one, it is going back. Doesn't matter where it is on the screen.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> HAHAHA!
> 
> I'm not sure i believe the BLB fading in time remarks. Never been the case from my experience.
> 
> What sort of brightness are people running on this monitor? I thought people generally went for mid 20's but doesn't seem to be the case with this one.
> 
> Personally anything between 32 and 40 is good for me.


Though unlikely in most cases there is a possibility that the heat expended by the panel itself overtime can expand the material on the panel which may release the pressure which caused the back light bleed in the first place. Just saying it's not entirely laughable.

As for brightness on IPS 25-30% is more than enough and 70 contrast perosnlly IMO.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I second this. Dead pixels are unacceptable on a monitor at this price point. That is the first thing I scan for, if there is even a single one, it is going back. Doesn't matter where it is on the screen.


What about dust ? Everyone is talking about dead pixels but I've seen only few monitors with a real dead pixel. Majority of these monitors are plagued with one or more dust specs... Would you return it as well ?

For the BLB it may go both ways. It can be better over time or worse. I had two samples which went better but the last one which was perfect at the beginning got worse.... I've noticed clouding in top left corner and with a bit of pressure I was able to eliminate it. So it's definitely the glue which moves with temperature changes. It's really very sensitive... This is a fact and it's no laughable at all. Now I prefer monitors with classic bezel because these slim ones have serious issues with BLB. And it's not only Acer but also Asus, Dell and other brands. Yes, slim bezels are nice but I prefer better image quality over fancy design.


----------



## flexus

The problem I have with the screen seems to not be blb or glow, but the anti glare coating is no good. Even in my room that is not well lit I can see reflections, something that is not present on my old screen.


----------



## ajx

Yes its something like semi anti-glare but i think full anti-glare is more grainy
It doesnt bother me as long as image doesnt look too grainy


----------



## flexus

Guess I can live with that as I got a good screen besides that.

Is there any device driver for this screen, I have not found any?


----------



## squirtis

Just took back my first one and picked up a second. I get it setup and immediately notice a stuck pixel. It's pink on a white screen, ugh. Has anyone had luck running the videos that are supposed to fix that? I tried one for 45 minutes with no luck.. Won't get to see blb until tonight.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirtis*
> 
> Just took back my first one and picked up a second. I get it setup and immediately notice a stuck pixel. *It's pink on a white screen*, ugh. Has anyone had luck running the videos that are supposed to fix that? I tried one for 45 minutes with no luck.. Won't get to see blb until tonight.


That's a dead green subpixel, not a stuck pixel.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What about dust ? Everyone is talking about dead pixels but I've seen only few monitors with a real dead pixel. Majority of these monitors are plagued with one or more dust specs... Would you return it as well ?
> 
> For the BLB it may go both ways. It can be better over time or worse. I had two samples which went better but the last one which was perfect at the beginning got worse.... I've noticed clouding in top left corner and with a bit of pressure I was able to eliminate it. So it's definitely the glue which moves with temperature changes. It's really very sensitive... This is a fact and it's no laughable at all. Now I prefer monitors with classic bezel because these slim ones have serious issues with BLB. And it's not only Acer but also Asus, Dell and other brands. Yes, slim bezels are nice but I prefer better image quality over fancy design.


same deal in my opinion. If I am paying $800 for this monitor, I won't accept any flaws on the screen. Dust looks the same to me as dead pixels (or a cluster of dead pixels). It would go back for me, as I would always see that once I noticed it.


----------



## squirtis

So it won't come back is what you're saying?


----------



## gmartins

Hello there, I have a few problems:

First of all, pretty bad backlight bleed.









Now to the main issue:

My display sometimes goes idle and says no signal. This sometimes happens when I attempt to OC my gpu or simply just start the computer. Furthermore, this has sometimes happened when I have tried to launch a GPU benchmark tool or a game. This has also happened with an activity as simple as adjusting the refresh rate in windows.

I also have a weird situation where the display shows nothing in fullscreen mode sometimes (sniper elite, certain games, etc). This is completely random and I have to force it into windowed mode.

What I do to try to fix it is unplug the DP several times from the gpu and put it in different slots. This can take anywhere from one unplug to several which is very annoying.

I'm not sure how to tell what the problem is. I didn't have any of these problems when I used a TV and a hdmi wire. On the otherhand, I also had not messed with the overclock then.

Tried the hdmi port on the monitor, no luck either. Tried a different DP wire, no luck.

Please help.

Edit: GPU: Matrix 980 ti
mobo: Asus X-99 pro
cpu: 5820k

Edit 2: I'm pretty sure the issues that cause the monitor to go into a sleep mode and display no signal are anything that cause the monitor to refresh (changing refresh rate, restarting computer, etc). Sometimes it just never comes back and stays on no display.

As for the not displaying full screen mode sometimes, not sure what that is about.


----------



## squirtis

Ok so I returned my second monitor that had a pink spot on white screens and now I have a new that has a pink spot on black screens... Does anyone know if this is dead or if I can get it unstuck?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I decided to skip the PG348Q thanks to it being $1899.99 CAD and even the x34 is too expensive for what it is at $1700. When prices come down and more options are available I'll go back to 21:9... In the mean time I just ordered one of these for $900 CAD to hold me over a few years.









The PG279Q is $1120 and I've read the xb271hu has less issues, so I figured I'd snag one from Best Buy. Here's to hoping I won't have to spend the next month swapping them!


----------



## gmartins

Is this IPS glow or bleed?

http://imgur.com/taElQBv
http://imgur.com/QUeX2tB
http://imgur.com/pm1ImPZ

Thanks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmartins*
> 
> Is this IPS glow or bleed?
> 
> http://imgur.com/taElQBv
> http://imgur.com/QUeX2tB
> http://imgur.com/pm1ImPZ
> 
> Thanks.


The picture shows a bit of both, although due to the exposure the IPS glow is most evident.


----------



## gmartins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The picture shows a bit of both, although due to the exposure the IPS glow is most evident.


It looks pretty bad in that picture compared to the pictures i've seen people post. Is this grounds for exchanging the monitor?

Edit: or should i not expect it to be pitch black on screen?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmartins*
> 
> It looks pretty bad in that picture compared to the pictures i've seen people post. Is this grounds for exchanging the monitor?
> 
> Edit: or should i not expect it to be pitch black on screen?


Can't tell at all from such an overexposed picture. If it bothers you during normal use, exchange it.


----------



## jacoro1

Hi all

I just picked one of these up, and there doesn't seem to be any backlight bleed, just IPS glow in the corners. However, the glow in the upper right corner is a yellowish white while the other corners are bluish. The different colored glow ends up being pretty distracting since it tints the picture for a few inches from each corner. The white uniformity also seems a bit off with most of the right side tinted blue and the left side yellow. There are also 2 dead pixels next to each other near the center, but they usually aren't noticeable.

If I exchanged this for another unit, is there any likelihood of getting an improvement? The issues are irritating but I wouldn't want to end up with noticeable bleed either.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The picture shows a bit of both, although due to the exposure the IPS glow is most evident.


The picture always shows an exaggerate worsening of glow/bleed
I think it would be much better to take video in order to show how bleed/glow are in real
If it doesnt bother during normal use, keep it, its inherent to IPS panel
I keep mine as well because glow/bleed doesnt bother me during normal use even in dark


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmartins*
> 
> Is this IPS glow or bleed?
> 
> http://imgur.com/taElQBv
> http://imgur.com/QUeX2tB
> http://imgur.com/pm1ImPZ
> 
> Thanks.


That's pretty bad.

Loosen up the screw on the back and that middle bleed should go. See what you think of it after that and decide to change or keep.

Comparing it to mine (which is a very rare perfect panel) it looks terrible. Glow in all corners on mine is blue / silver and yellow normally indicates backlight bleed.


----------



## mdpedersen

Okay so I just got my XB271HU and am very unsure if my IPS glow is good or bad.. I do notice it on black screens such as loading screens and whatnot but besides that I think it is okay. How would I best go about taking pictures / shooting video that I can post here so you guys can have a look?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdpedersen*
> 
> Okay so I just got my XB271HU and am very unsure if my IPS glow is good or bad.. I do notice it on black screens such as loading screens and whatnot but besides that I think it is okay. How would I best go about taking pictures / shooting video that I can post here so you guys can have a look?


Record a black screen http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1 full screen on your phone, then play it back and take a screenshot. If iphone just home button and lock together.

Here is mine for example


----------



## mdpedersen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Record a black screen http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1 full screen on your phone, then play it back and take a screenshot. If iphone just home button and lock together.
> 
> Here is mine for example


I am asuming the room needs to be completely or close to dark as well?


----------



## Darylrese

Indeed it does.

You will be amazed what daylight and ambient lighting does to the screen quality. It will mask issues with backlight and make colours more vibrant. I tried my first XB271HU out at work, I thought it was spotless, took it home and waited for it to get dark and noticed the issues.

When i use mine during the day it looks even nicer than it does at night


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Indeed it does.
> 
> You will be amazed what daylight and ambient lighting does to the screen quality. It will mask issues with backlight and make colours more vibrant. I tried my first XB271HU out at work, I thought it was spotless, took it home and waited for it to get dark and noticed the issues.
> 
> When i use mine during the day it looks even nicer than it does at night


I also thought my was great until I've found a dust speck and then uniformity issues







But BLB is great on this one...


----------



## mdpedersen

Gonna test BLB and IPS glow tonight when its darkest but for now here is a uniformity test.. Its actually prety bad :/ its calibrated as well but the redish tint on the sides is pretty significant.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdpedersen*
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna test BLB and IPS glow tonight when its darkest but for now here is a uniformity test.. Its actually prety bad :/ its calibrated as well but the redish tint on the sides is pretty significant.


That's really bad, is it like that in person ? I don't really know what is cause of this. Maybe it is some low quality AG coating these panels use? But I'm not dare to pull it off







It is always on different places. This really pissing me off. I like the speed of this panel but it's a pain to look at something like this... I wish AUO resolve these issue but I'm loosing hope.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's really bad, is it like that in person ? I don't really know what is cause of this. Maybe it is some low quality AG coating these panels use? But I'm not dare to pull it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is always on different places. This really pissing me off. I like the speed of this panel but it's a pain to look at something like this... I wish AUO resolve these issue but I'm loosing hope.


It's a simple backlight uniformity issue. It's something that many LCDs suffer from and is nothing whatsoever to do with the screen surface.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It's a simple backlight uniformity issue. It's something that many LCDs suffer from and is nothing whatsoever to do with the screen surface.


Yes, but why it's not only brightness uniformity but temperature uniformity as well ?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, but why it's not only brightness uniformity but temperature uniformity as well ?


That is one aspect of uniformity and the two are independent. You will also find brightness uniformity can vary depending on the shade displayed. You can have displays with poor brightness uniformity but good colour temperature uniformity for pure white and vice-versa. You can have displays with awful black uniformity but excellent white uniformity. You can also have poor grey 75% uniformity etc.


----------



## squirtis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirtis*
> 
> Ok so I returned my second monitor that had a pink pixel on white screens and now I have a new one that has a pink pixel on black screens... Does anyone know if this is dead or if I can get it unstuck?


repost.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirtis*
> 
> repost.


Probably you cannot do anything about it. Generally I've had "almost" zero luck with the stuck pixel fix programs / web sites that are out there. It sounds like you have dead subpixels or just plain old stuck pixel. I say "almost" zero luck because a couple XB271's that I tried had an issue of single stuck pixels staying lit after using the monitor for awhile. I ran those pixel programs and to my amazement they worked.

The monitors that this happened on- two XB271s- were fine out of the box though, it only happened as I said after using the monitor. Why that is I have no idea. I've experienced defects and other issues with this monitor that I've never seen on any other monitor before it.

In my experience any pixel issue that existed right out of the box has 100% of the time not been fixable or gone away. If I were you that monitor would've already been packed up and returned.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Indeed it does.
> 
> You will be amazed what daylight and ambient lighting does to the screen quality. It will mask issues with backlight and make colours more vibrant. I tried my first XB271HU out at work, I thought it was spotless, took it home and waited for it to get dark and noticed the issues.
> 
> When i use mine during the day it looks even nicer than it does at night


This is what happened with my PG279Q that I tried, daytime everything looked great but then night fell and we all can guess what happened next.

Also I recall you saying a few pages back something about using the Overdrive feature? Do you leave it on all the time or do you only use it in certain apps/games? Even scrolling on this page I can see the ghosting and it's so weird to me. Obviously the improved response time is great, but my guess is that it only really applies to games


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> This is what happened with my PG279Q that I tried, daytime everything looked great but then night fell and we all can guess what happened next.
> 
> Also I recall you saying a few pages back something about using the Overdrive feature? Do you leave it on all the time or do you only use it in certain apps/games? Even scrolling on this page I can see the ghosting and it's so weird to me. Obviously the improved response time is great, but my guess is that it only really applies to games


Overdrive should be set to Normal, but some users reported that movies (perhaps low fps content in general) look better with OD off.


----------



## redragor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirtis*
> 
> Ok so I returned my second monitor that had a pink spot on white screens and now I have a new that has a pink spot on black screens... Does anyone know if this is dead or if I can get it unstuck?


Quite long time ago I had luck to fix stuck pixel by lightly pressing it with my finger.


----------



## NostraZ

Just got this monitor did have S2716DG before, but this is a damn keeper is a screenshot from a video record i got lucky in the lottery no Defective pixel.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraZ*
> 
> Just got this monitor did have S2716DG before, but this is a damn keeper is a screenshot from a video record i got lucky in the lottery no Defective pixel.


WOOP WOOP!! Another perfect panel....welcome to the club!

How is your white uniformity?

I also came from a Dell S2716DG. How are you finding it in comparison? Love mine.


----------



## Avant Garde

This is a January production unit?


----------



## NostraZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> This is a January production unit?


October.


----------



## NostraZ

Quote:


> WOOP WOOP!! Another perfect panel....welcome to the club!
> 
> How is your white uniformity?
> 
> I also came from a Dell S2716DG. How are you finding it in comparison? Love mine. thumb.gif]


i love the color on this monitor alot better then the dell S2716DG, what i dont like is the stand on the acer.


----------



## creasian

Got mine in the mail today. Newegg, Jan 2016 batch. No dead/stuck pixels and to my eyes the screen seems/feels solid. Sadly, i only have a crappy old samsung phone for a camera and wonder if the quality of the pictures is worth showing. I did use Darylrese's icc and other settings, and just dang impressed.


----------



## Rezze23

Had mine since friday. Some small BLB patches on right side, and middle bottom. 1 dead pixel, 1 smudge dust pixel? Annoying glow on bottom right and uniformity seems to be good in my opinion. At first I was happy as the BLB isn't pronounced in dark games like my previous korean monitor and I accepted IPS glow. However today the glow was bothering me especially in the bottom right corner. Pixels I can't even tell.
Horrible pics
http://i.imgur.com/oO4cibL.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/CzIPAfo.jpg

Not sure atm.


----------



## creasian

Well, until i can try again, i guess these will do. I don't even notice anything with my eyes normally. Corners all look black as the rest and pure white screen i don't notice any issues.


----------



## squirtis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Probably you cannot do anything about it. Generally I've had "almost" zero luck with the stuck pixel fix programs / web sites that are out there. It sounds like you have dead subpixels or just plain old stuck pixel. I say "almost" zero luck because a couple XB271's that I tried had an issue of single stuck pixels staying lit after using the monitor for awhile. I ran those pixel programs and to my amazement they worked.
> 
> The monitors that this happened on- two XB271s- were fine out of the box though, it only happened as I said after using the monitor. Why that is I have no idea. I've experienced defects and other issues with this monitor that I've never seen on any other monitor before it.
> 
> In my experience any pixel issue that existed right out of the box has 100% of the time not been fixable or gone away. If I were you that monitor would've already been packed up and returned.


Hm yea. I went through a second and third monitor in one day... I guess I could go back for a fourth but Fry's seems like they want to kill me. They were trying to get me to buy a different monitor. I may just take this thing back and wait for the viewsonic iteration to come out, or something else better. This is really quite ridiculous.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirtis*
> 
> I may just take this thing back and wait for the viewsonic iteration to come out


Great idea, that totally worked out for people who waited for the PG279Q


----------



## mdpedersen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Great idea, that totally worked out for people who waited for the PG279Q


viewsonic iteration?? elaborate please?







I returned my device yesterday btw. Couldnt live with the horrible white color uniformity even after I calibrated it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdpedersen*
> 
> viewsonic iteration?? elaborate please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I returned my device yesterday btw. Couldn't live with the horrible white color uniformity even after I calibrated it.


Viewsonic is going to release 144Hz IPS panel with G-sync this year. The price is high and the quality is questionable because nobody knows what panel they will use. But I assume it will be same panel from AUO because as far as I know nobody else is producing these fast refresh rate panels. I'd like to be wrong...

But you right, uniformity one these is horrible. Still hope a panel with good white uniformity exists here







Ordered one more PG279Q and XB271HU. This is the last chance for these panels. Then I'm going back to 60Hz.


----------



## Stoogie

misiak the original rog swift qc is better now if you want to jump on that, perfect panel first go, or rather just get Acer XG270HU or asus mg279q


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> misiak the original rog swift qc is better now if you want to jump on that, perfect panel first go, or rather just get Acer XG270HU or asus mg279q


But Rog and XG are TN panels - no way for me... And MG has no g-sync so this is no go for me as well...


----------



## C3321J6

viewsonic will be released in 2 weeks in the US

http://gaming.viewsonic.com/XG2703/

i can see spending an extra $100 MAYBE 2 but lol 400 more crazy id put that towards new pascal GPU that rumored for may.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> viewsonic will be released in 2 weeks in the US
> 
> http://gaming.viewsonic.com/XG2703/
> 
> i can see spending an extra $100 MAYBE 2 but lol 400 more crazy id put that towards new pascal GPU that rumored for may.


"...and features a *Superclear* IPS-type panel for enhanced color accuracy and greater viewing angles"

Is there any chance this is not AUO panel ? Finally a panel without temperature uniformity or dust issues ?

It's very expensive so I can't see the reason why anyone would want to pay for same AUO panel Acer and Asus use. Then it's better choice PG348....


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> "...and features a *Superclear* IPS-type panel for enhanced color accuracy and greater viewing angles"
> 
> Is there any chance this is not AUO panel ? Finally a panel without temperature uniformity or dust issues ?
> 
> It's very expensive so I can't see the reason why anyone would want to pay for same AUO panel Acer and Asus use. Then it's better choice PG348....


Viewsonic price will almost instantly drop in the same range than Acer and Asus. And yes this will be the same panel from AUO.


----------



## Benny89

Fianlly guys, after 6 months I got perfect monitor.

My retailer did AMAZING job and he got me review sample of XB271HU







.

My new monitor arrived yesterday, its October 2015 monitor and is absolutely perfect









Minimal, almost none BLB, zero dead or stuck pixels, zero dust. This is a unit that everyone should get for this price.

After returning 4 PGs and 4 XBs I finally got perfect one. I wish rest of you good luck and as amazing retailer as mine


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Fianlly guys, after 6 months I got perfect monitor.
> 
> My retailer did AMAZING job and he got me review sample of XB271HU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My new monitor arrived yesterday, its October 2015 monitor and is absolutely perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimal, almost none BLB, zero dead or stuck pixels, zero dust. This is a unit that everyone should get for this price.
> 
> After returning 4 PGs and 4 XBs I finally got perfect one. I wish rest of you good luck and as amazing retailer as mine


Congrats, what about uniformity ? I had always some yellow crap on the screen. I think he did it because he wanted to get rid of you finally


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezze23*
> 
> Had mine since friday. Some small BLB patches on right side, and middle bottom. 1 dead pixel, 1 smudge dust pixel? Annoying glow on bottom right and uniformity seems to be good in my opinion. At first I was happy as the BLB isn't pronounced in dark games like my previous korean monitor and I accepted IPS glow. However today the glow was bothering me especially in the bottom right corner. Pixels I can't even tell.
> Horrible pics
> http://i.imgur.com/oO4cibL.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/CzIPAfo.jpg
> 
> Not sure atm.


Make sure you loosen off the screw on the back of the monitor. It's dead center and is a small black screw, It will get rid of most of that BLB along the bottom.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Fianlly guys, after 6 months I got perfect monitor.
> 
> My retailer did AMAZING job and he got me review sample of XB271HU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My new monitor arrived yesterday, its October 2015 monitor and is absolutely perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimal, almost none BLB, zero dead or stuck pixels, zero dust. This is a unit that everyone should get for this price.
> 
> After returning 4 PGs and 4 XBs I finally got perfect one. I wish rest of you good luck and as amazing retailer as mine


OMG FINALLY! Congrats dude. How is uniformity? After all the issues you have had that's great news! Its a great monitor when you get a perfect one isnt it


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraZ*
> 
> i love the color on this monitor alot better then the dell S2716DG, what i dont like is the stand on the acer.


Just change the stand for something else man. I did and looks better although i'd prefer something that can be adjusted by hand.


----------



## Thanaron

2 weeks have passed and not much has changed.

This is how the monitor currently looks:


Link to my original post

I think I'm going to return it tomorrow and try for one last time...


----------



## soldier0829

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thanaron*
> 
> 2 weeks have passed and not much has changed.
> 
> This is how the monitor currently looks:
> 
> 
> Link to my original post
> 
> I think I'm going to return it tomorrow and try for one last time...


Did you loosen the screw like Darylrese noted a few posts up? That may help the bottom. Top is similar to mine and doesn't look all that bad. Dust/dead pixels are a different story though. I would return for those.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Congrats, what about uniformity ? I had always some yellow crap on the screen. I think he did it because he wanted to get rid of you finally


Unioformity is fine, I can see that bottom is little brighter but nothing I would notice without looooooong starring in dark room. Probably yes, they wanted to be done with me finally but at the same time they wanted to leave good impression like "we solved your problem in the end". And that is BIG plus to them. I will be sure to buy my next hardware there.

Also, I do not work on monitor, only gaming so uniformity is least of my concerns. It is for sure better than all PGs I had, like 3 times better.

Aslo I got monitor already calibrated with using pro tools by reviewers so I didn't have to play with RGB settings at all







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OMG FINALLY! Congrats dude. How is uniformity? After all the issues you have had that's great news! Its a great monitor when you get a perfect one isnt it


It is absolutely beauty when you have perfect one. Playing The Division on it yesterday and whole today and just wow.... Now when I dno not have to worry about any defects It is amezing.

Played yesterday a little in BF4 with settings adjusted enough so I could get 100-120 fps and it was a blast, even though I am not FPS player.


----------



## ajx

Anyone knows the exact weight of XB217HU stand itself?
Thanks


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Unioformity is fine, I can see that bottom is little brighter but nothing I would notice without looooooong starring in dark room. Probably yes, they wanted to be done with me finally but at the same time they wanted to leave good impression like "we solved your problem in the end". And that is BIG plus to them. I will be sure to buy my next hardware there.
> 
> Also, I do not work on monitor, only gaming so uniformity is least of my concerns. It is for sure better than all PGs I had, like 3 times better.
> 
> Aslo I got monitor already calibrated with using pro tools by reviewers so I didn't have to play with RGB settings at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> It is absolutely beauty when you have perfect one. Playing The Division on it yesterday and whole today and just wow.... Now when I dno not have to worry about any defects It is amezing.
> 
> Played yesterday a little in BF4 with settings adjusted enough so I could get 100-120 fps and it was a blast, even though I am not FPS player.


For games, uniformity is not really a big deal. I can see the top is little a bit yellowish so I have a bit problem with that, but I would accept it if there isn't that damn dust spec right in the middle of the screen, 8cm from top... Btw, what's manufacturing month ? Any chance to give us some photos of BLB and uniformity ?

Just wonder if screens without this yellowish tint even exist here. Daryl, do you have such perfect uniformity on your sample ? Tomorrow I will get PG279Q so I will see if this 4th sample has same uniformity issues as previous ones. And on Thursday I should get XB271HU. If both fail again I'm definitely leaving AUO panels and buying some LG ones.

What is worse that yesterday my GPU suddenly died so I can use only onboard at 60Hz. Damn. Lot of bad luck last couple of weeks.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> For games, uniformity is not really a big deal. I can see the top is little a bit yellowish so I have a bit problem with that, but I would accept it if there isn't that damn dust spec right in the middle of the screen, 8cm from top... Btw, what's manufacturing month ? Any chance to give us some photos of BLB and uniformity ?
> 
> Just wonder if screens without this yellowish tint even exist here. Daryl, do you have such perfect uniformity on your sample ? Tomorrow I will get PG279Q so I will see if this 4th sample has same uniformity issues as previous ones. And on Thursday I should get XB271HU. If both fail again I'm definitely leaving AUO panels and buying some LG ones.
> 
> What is worse that yesterday my GPU suddenly died so I can use only onboard at 60Hz. Damn. Lot of bad luck last couple of weeks.


It is October unit. I will try tomorrow to get some pics.

Uuuuu....bad luck







, sorry to hear it. GPU usually don't die just like that, so it is really bad luck.

How fast will you get new GPU or fixed? Did you send it already?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It is October unit. I will try tomorrow to get some pics.
> 
> Uuuuu....bad luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , sorry to hear it. GPU usually don't die just like that, so it is really bad luck.
> 
> How fast will you get new GPU or fixed? Did you send it already?


Really don't know what happened, it used to freeze from time to time but after restart everything was OK. I didn't even think it was a GPU, could be CPU, RAM, anything. But this last time it died completely and system hangs up on VGA initialization. It run after 30 seconds and start booting but as soon as GPU is switching to 3D mode it hangs up again







It reminds me my first Asus Radeon R9 - it worked exactly like this but this one was DOA. I will never buy anything from Asus again. Problem is that I can't reach that guy who sold me this card. It was brand new, we were together to pick it up at wholesaler but I need account to create an online RMA request. Damn, now I'm trying to contact the seller directly. Cross the fingers for me...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Really don't know what happened, it used to freeze from time to time but after restart everything was OK. I didn't even think it was a GPU, could be CPU, RAM, anything. But this last time it died completely and system hangs up on VGA initialization. It run after 30 seconds and start booting but as soon as GPU is switching to 3D mode it hangs up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me my first Asus Radeon R9 - it worked exactly like this but this one was DOA. I will never buy anything from Asus again. Problem is that I can't reach that guy who sold me this card. It was brand new, we were together to pick it up at wholesaler but I need account to create an online RMA request. Damn, now I'm trying to contact the seller directly. Cross the fingers for me...


That is some really bad luck :/.

Yup, nothing more from Asus. Corssing fingers


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Fianlly guys, after 6 months I got perfect monitor.
> 
> My retailer did AMAZING job and he got me review sample of XB271HU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My new monitor arrived yesterday, its October 2015 monitor and is absolutely perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimal, almost none BLB, zero dead or stuck pixels, zero dust. This is a unit that everyone should get for this price.
> 
> After returning 4 PGs and 4 XBs I finally got perfect one. I wish rest of you good luck and as amazing retailer as mine


Congrats, welcome to the club. I find it really odd that a lot of the "perfect" ones are coming from the Oct. 2015 batch. Mine is from Oct. as well as Daryl's I believe, and now yours. Kinda weird if you ask me but glad to see things improving for fellow consumers.


----------



## hunnemethpeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthtastic*
> 
> Did you try it? I set back to normal overdrive mode and looks like that setting is neutral to this problem. So I just use my monitor with 165Hz overclocked and the last 1 week there was no any pixel shift problem at all.


----------



## Synthtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunnemethpeter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synthtastic*
> 
> Did you try it? I set back to normal overdrive mode and looks like that setting is neutral to this problem. So I just use my monitor with 165Hz overclocked and the last 1 week there was no any pixel shift problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the display port cable fix but I just had it happen tonight again. I'll try running it at 165hz but that would mean that my gpu won't downclock when idle for some reason.
Click to expand...


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Congrats, welcome to the club. I find it really odd that a lot of the "perfect" ones are coming from the Oct. 2015 batch. Mine is from Oct. as well as Daryl's I believe, and now yours. Kinda weird if you ask me but glad to see things improving for fellow consumers.


Mine is from Dec, also one of my friend. Another friend has a from Oct batch. There is no rule here...


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthtastic*
> 
> I have been getting a single strip of pixels from the middle of my screen that appears on the left or right sometimes that some people have been reporting in this thread. Any way to minimize the chances of this happening or stop it for good? I can get rid of it by restarting the display or alt tabbing out of full screen games but I'm hoping for a more permanent solution.


I got this issue once also, in a game but it never came back... Was wondering if this is a monitor hardware issue or something else... I read about DP cable but not clear how this can lead to that issue...


----------



## shadowfm

I ordered mine from scan.co.uk and It was delivered this morning.
Now I just have to get home from work to open it up. Fingers crossed for a good panel!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Got a nearly perfect Nov unit from BB. No BLB, some glow from the bottom right, but it's minor. Uniformity beats out the three pg278q's I had, and looks just fine. The colors are excellent.

Unfortunately I cannot stand the one dead pixel it came with so I'll be returning it.


----------



## soldier0829

This is mine after about 2 weeks of use. OCT 2015 build. No dead pixels or dust - the white spot is where I didn't color fill completely in paint.

Going to loosen the center screw to see if I can eliminate some of the glow from the bottom. Will also try another photo tonight with the "mood lighting" turned off.

Right now I am leaning towards keeping. To me the BLB is really a non issue.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soldier0829*
> 
> This is mine after about 2 weeks of use. OCT 2015 build. No dead pixels or dust - the white spot is where I didn't color fill completely in paint.
> 
> Going to loosen the center screw to see if I can eliminate some of the glow from the bottom. Will also try another photo tonight with the "mood lighting" turned off.
> 
> Right now I am leaning towards keeping. To me the BLB is really a non issue.


As long as your screen is uniform color-wise / no yellow or brown spot somewhere I would keep it. Although, if you can see the BLB this badly _with_ ambient lighting, you will likely not be happy with what you see in total darkness.

One thing I've noticed - I've recently tried 2 more XB's, both Dec 2015 builds- is that there was zero BLB on my last two. Even at 100% brightness. Uniformity was really bad though and my last one had a stuck red pixel that would not go away. So pick your poison. If all other aspects of your screen are great and you don't notice the BLB during regular usage, hang onto that monitor because chances are you'll get a clunker for a replacement.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> As long as your screen is uniform color-wise / no yellow or brown spot somewhere I would keep it. Although, if you can see the BLB this badly _with_ ambient lighting, you will likely not be happy with what you see in total darkness.
> 
> One thing I've noticed - I've recently tried 2 more XB's, both Dec 2015 builds- is that there was zero BLB on my last two. Even at 100% brightness. Uniformity was really bad though and my last one had a stuck red pixel that would not go away. So pick your poison. If all other aspects of your screen are great and you don't notice the BLB during regular usage, hang onto that monitor because chances are you'll get a clunker for a replacement.


That's pretty pants backlight bleed my friend. With ambient lighting it should be even less.

My perfect XB271HU is a December batch lads and was made by loving Christmas elves!

Yes uniformity is brilliant. Just as good as my Dell U2515H Ultrasharps at work.


----------



## Sporx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> Viewsonic price will almost instantly drop in the same range than Acer and Asus. And yes this will be the same panel from AUO.


Does this happen? I don't intimately follow newly released monitors but I am looking into getting one of these displays and the Acer is currently sold out on Newegg, so I'm generally curious.


----------



## shadowfm

Hi guys,

Got my XB271HU today from Scan.co.uk

Its a Jan 2016 model and its near perfect!







No dead or stuck pixels and no dust anywhere.

I checked Uniformity also on white pages and that all seems good too!



I have changed the OSD color settings to the zerocool23s settings from this thread.

One thing though the Blacks on this monitor don't seem to be as Black as my QNIX qx2710.

The blacks seem a little washed out? Is there any settings I can change to try and solve this?


----------



## ste1164

Unless this is my phone camera I think I have a dud







lot of IPS glow on the right corners and a BLB on the left.


----------



## soulj4h

Has anyone picked up one of these monitors on the acer recertified site? I really want this monitor, but cant afford the 750 price tag. Would I be pretty crazy to do so with all of the problems people have had in the past?


----------



## squirtis

Ok I think I'm going to take back my dead pixel monitor and try for round 4... Wish me luck.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> "...and features a *Superclear* IPS-type panel for enhanced color accuracy and greater viewing angles"


For what it's worth, here is a link to ViewSonic's own explanation of the term: http://ap.viewsonic.com/in/products/lcd/superclear/


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> For what it's worth, here is a link to ViewSonic's own explanation of the term: http://ap.viewsonic.com/in/products/lcd/superclear/


Thanks for link. But then who is the manufacturer ? If AUO then it will be AH-VA panel used in XB271HU and PG279Q. I suppose this is some marketing move...


----------



## MenacingTuba

Super clear=marketing lies. Viewsonic uses the same panels as everyone else.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowfm*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my XB271HU today from Scan.co.uk
> 
> Its a Jan 2016 model and its near perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dead or stuck pixels and no dust anywhere.
> 
> I checked Uniformity also on white pages and that all seems good too!
> 
> 
> 
> I have changed the OSD color settings to the zerocool23s settings from this thread.
> 
> One thing though the Blacks on this monitor don't seem to be as Black as my QNIX qx2710.
> 
> The blacks seem a little washed out? Is there any settings I can change to try and solve this?


Congrats, but best how to check uniformity is open a word document with few pages of text and read. Scroll up and down. If all seems OK to you then your uniformity is good. The blacks could be caused by different factory calibration. I've found out that gama on my PG279 is not as good as on Ultrasharp U27H15. Unfortunately there are only 2 gama settings so you need to play in control panel. Well, tomorrow I will get my last XB271HU so wish me a luck







This PG279Q I have has practically zero bleed, no dust or bad pixels and uniformity is pretty acceptable (could be better though but I don't believe there exist panels with perfect uniformity). I have to decide....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirtis*
> 
> Ok I think I'm going to take back my dead pixel monitor and try for round 4... Wish me luck.


Fingers crossed, do the same for me tomorrow








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulj4h*
> 
> Has anyone picked up one of these monitors on the acer recertified site? I really want this monitor, but cant afford the 750 price tag. Would I be pretty crazy to do so with all of the problems people have had in the past?


Depends how picky you are. I'm very picky so it's very hard to get a good panel for me








But if you want only play games then you should be probably fine...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Congrats, welcome to the club. I find it really odd that a lot of the "perfect" ones are coming from the Oct. 2015 batch. Mine is from Oct. as well as Daryl's I believe, and now yours. Kinda weird if you ask me but glad to see things improving for fellow consumers.


My monitor is also October... Minimal BLB, no dust, no dead pixels, perfect uniformity.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Finally put together my image compilations. All monitors were calibrated and set to 140cdm/2 and taken from around 60cm/2ft away to simulate "real viewing" under a 2600 lumen Daylight/6500k CFL ceiling light, but these images were shot when connected to a PS4 images so the ICC profiles gamma does not apply. The 260$ (US price for Yankees) Qnix QX2710 Multi Hot uses an AHVA panel too, but came bleed, pixel issue and stain free, and has significantly better color presets (proper gamma and no green tint) than the XB271HU and PG279Q. The sub 140$ Acer G257HL (the new 25" 1080p IPS can cover 97% of the sRGB color space which is similar to the expensive 27" 1440p panels) also came with superior color presets, no pixel issues and no stains but a bit of bleed.

https://flic.kr/p/Ec4JWtQnix QX2710 Multi Hot Acer G257HL Acer XB271HU Dell S2716DG Asus PG279Q HP Spectre 32 by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/EXXyLuQnix QX2710 Multi Hot Acer G257HL Acer XB271HU Dell S2716DG Asus PG279Q by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/F9rWNTAcer G257HL Acer XB271HU Dell S2716DG Asus PG279Q 1 by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/F78PbsQnix QX2710 Multi Hot Acer XB271HU Dell S2716DG Asus PG279Q HP Spectre 32 1 by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr


----------



## soulj4h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Depends how picky you are. I'm very picky so it's very hard to get a good panel for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you want only play games then you should be probably fine...


Well im pretty picky.. probably should of stayed off the forums as I probably would of never noticed the BLB problem to begin with. Now that its in my head, im screwed.


----------



## squirtis

just got my fourth one, and it's the first one without any dead pixels so i think i'm happy. there is definitely some BLB but i think i'm just going to live with it. It's not terribly orange or anything -- more silver. i'm going to try a few tricks like loosening screws, and i've heard it can get better over time, so we'll see.


----------



## KickAssCop

Now almost 3 months in and I no longer notice the IPS glow except in complete pitch black scenarios. Loving this monitor. Gsync is awesome. Games run so smooth.


----------



## BadScotty

Hi everyone. I've been following this thread for a while and finally picked up one of these great monitors. I'm extremely happy so far but I did notice a lot of BLB. No dead pixels, no dust, but lots of BLB. Does this justify a return? I purchased mine from Frys.

I haven't bothered loosening the screw, and I've had the monitor for a day now. Should I loosen it and give it a couple of weeks?

This was taken @ 20 brightness using my Note 4 @ max res and 800 ISO


----------



## squirtis

ok so i'm looking at it now and it looks like the right half of the monitor is cold and the left side is warm... i may just return this thing and give up. was hoping to find a monitor i could use for gaming and photo editing but this monitor has been extremely annoying, and for 800 bucks it should at least have some color consistency. does anyone have a resolution to these color issues?


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirtis*
> 
> ok so i'm looking at it now and it looks like the right half of the monitor is cold and the left side is warm... i may just return this thing and give up. was hoping to find a monitor i could use for gaming and photo editing but this monitor has been extremely annoying, and for 800 bucks it should at least have some color consistency. does anyone have a resolution to these color issues?


I returned my predator today for this exact reason.

There is no way I am going to accept such bad screen uniformity on a 900 dollar monitor. It just is not happening.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadScotty*
> 
> Hi everyone. I've been following this thread for a while and finally picked up one of these great monitors. I'm extremely happy so far but I did notice a lot of BLB. No dead pixels, no dust, but lots of BLB. Does this justify a return? I purchased mine from Frys.
> 
> I haven't bothered loosening the screw, and I've had the monitor for a day now. Should I loosen it and give it a couple of weeks?
> 
> This was taken @ 20 brightness using my Note 4 @ max res and 800 ISO


Yes loosen the screw and that BLB in the bottom middle will most likely go. You only need to loosen it off and then do back up loose so it doesnt fall out.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowfm*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my XB271HU today from Scan.co.uk
> 
> Its a Jan 2016 model and its near perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dead or stuck pixels and no dust anywhere.
> 
> I checked Uniformity also on white pages and that all seems good too!
> 
> 
> 
> I have changed the OSD color settings to the zerocool23s settings from this thread.
> 
> One thing though the Blacks on this monitor don't seem to be as Black as my QNIX qx2710.
> 
> The blacks seem a little washed out? Is there any settings I can change to try and solve this?


Welcome to the club mate. Good to see another owner with a good panel from the UK. Backlight looks alright on yours but certainly not perfect. My first one had similar backlight bleed to yours and my second has none at all.

The blacks probably look a bit washed because of the backlight bleed. My blacks on this panel are very deep, basically same as a TN. On my first one which has some backlight bleed, it was more 'bright'


----------



## M3LON4

I have a question around this monitor and IPS panel in general.
I read that IPS has very good viewing angle but on my XB271HU that's not really the case, like if the glow was increasing a lot by increasing the angle. I will try to make a video to illustrate it.
Not a big deal because that's not an issue with normal use but still, wondering if this was a problem of my monitor or what I should get...

My previous video on a black screen you can already see it when I put some angle ( by the way is it really glow or something else ? )




But even on a colored screen you will notice it very clearly by moving around the monitor, the black is not black at all.
Do you notice the same ?


----------



## KickAssCop

IPS has better viewing angles than TN is complete bollocks based on my limited experience. The glow alone is more annoying than color banding that happens with TN monitors at an angle.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> I have a question around this monitor and IPS panel in general.
> I read that IPS has very good viewing angle but on my XB271HU that's not really the case, like if the glow was increasing a lot by increasing the angle. I will try to make a video to illustrate it.
> Not a big deal because that's not an issue with normal use but still, wondering if this was a problem of my monitor or what I should get...
> 
> My previous video on a black screen you can already see it when I put some angle ( by the way is it really glow or something else ? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even on a colored screen you will notice it very clearly by moving around the monitor, the black is not black at all.
> Do you notice the same ?


Yes the same, but its stil better than TN shift


----------



## Darylrese

IPS glow is to be expected and yes confirming its still better than colour shift you get with TN.

Horizontal viewing angles were good on the Dell S2716DG but vertical was quite poor.

With the IPS panels, you just get IPS glow the shifts around but the image it self is the same from every angle.


----------



## ajx

Yes, i was also worried about that glow effect but after trying along side a TN, there is no doubt
TN really sucs, horizontal viewing angles are a joke
You know what you paid for with IPS :wide viewing angle, amazing, now i can watch movies without staying in same position for a while lol


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> But Rog and XG are TN panels - no way for me... And MG has no g-sync so this is no go for me as well...


I came from korean ips, i also dont use gsync, am using asus rog swift


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowfm*
> 
> I have changed the OSD color settings to the zerocool23s settings from this thread.
> 
> One thing though the Blacks on this monitor don't seem to be as Black as my QNIX qx2710.
> 
> The blacks seem a little washed out? Is there any settings I can change to try and solve this?


There are two factors for getting darker blacks... the first is your brightness setting & RGB gains. To get deep blacks, you need to have a lower brightness, usually set to 20-30. However, if you have changed the RGB gains in the user color temp, it will reduce the overall brightness without improving your darks... so it's better to be conservative with your RGB settings, just tweak it enough to get rid of any noticeable tint.

The other factor that causes washed out blacks is the screwy gamma on this monitor. For darker shades, it makes them unnaturally lighter. The only fix for that is to use a color profile, and those are sort of a pain to keep active--most games will go full-screen, and ignore any profile. The other problem with a profile is unless you create it for your specific panel, it's likely to be a bit off for you. It would make dark shades darker for you, though.


----------



## shadowfm

Ok so I changed my color profile using color sustainer to the one posted below and loosened the screw on the back behind the Predator logo and overall it seems much better. The darks are much better than before. I am not sure if the screw helped maybe a little but I am much happier with the display now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seepa*
> 
> Hey guys. Been following the thread before and since I got my XB271. Appreciated a lot of the tips from people etc. and I wanted to give my input in for the owners of this wonderful display.
> 
> I recently got myself a spyder5express and I calibrated the screen using that. I was satisfied with the result, but wondered if I could go even deeper in to this calibration thing. That's when I used the software recommended here maybe a hundred pages ago, discpalgui (http://dispcalgui.hoech.net/). I did the whole shabang using that software and went for a 1,5 hour long calibration session by first setting up the initial gains from the color temperature gauges. The end result is something that blows me away. I've been spending the last couple of hours watching 1440p videos from youtube and just being amazed at the color reproduction.
> 
> So, if you want to try the same settings etc. as I have and try your luck on your panel, here they are:
> 
> Calibration target: 6500K whitepoint.
> Tone curve: sRGB
> 
> Brightness: 43 (I turned this down to 33 myself afterwards, but 43 gets you closest to 6500 Kelvin)
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2
> Red gain: 97
> Green gain: 92
> Blue gain: 98
> Saturation: 100
> 
> The ICC profile is attached.
> 
> -Seepa
> 
> XB271HU12016-01-0420-21D6500sRGBF-SXYZLUTMTX.zip 682k .zip file


----------



## elderan

So I want to pair this monitor with a Acer Predator X34. I want to use the X34 as the main screen and the XB271HU as the second screen on the right. My main issue is I cant find the exact dimensions of the screens and wanted to make sure they lined up height wise.

Has anyone done this? Any pics would be great but just confirmation they are the same screen height would be nice.


----------



## acerpredator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadScotty*
> 
> Hi everyone. I've been following this thread for a while and finally picked up one of these great monitors. I'm extremely happy so far but I did notice a lot of BLB. No dead pixels, no dust, but lots of BLB. Does this justify a return? I purchased mine from Frys.
> 
> I haven't bothered loosening the screw, and I've had the monitor for a day now. Should I loosen it and give it a couple of weeks?
> 
> This was taken @ 20 brightness using my Note 4 @ max res and 800 ISO


use your monitor for 2-3 weeks before you even think about loosening the screws. I did not touch my screws and my glow /bleed was just like yours. Now about a month later my bleed is about 95% gone, it just keeps getting better as time goes on. Let ur screeen burn in u do not have to adjust anything.


----------



## misiak

So guys, today I've received my 3rd XB71HU. When I've came home I've found out that box was not sealed! I didn't want even bother with unpacking it and wanted to send it back immediately. But because I had nothing to loose I've checked on him. Surprisingly it's best from all XB271 I've had... I can't tell 100% sure because night didn't come yet but BLB looks very good. I've had to loosened the screw as usuall, this is 100% fix for any bleeding in the middle of the screen. All of them had this issue and this fix always worked. I didn't check for dust and dead pixel carefully but from quick check I couldn't find any. IPS glow seems to be tolerable. And uniformity... Seems to be best from all, but still not perfect. However, maybe I will be able to tolerate it. Need to play more with the monitor because I had not much time so maybe my opinion will change but looks promising so far. In any case, I hate companies who are selling non sealed boxes and don't inform about that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> I came from korean ips, i also dont use gsync, am using asus rog swift


Can you compare those Korean IPS panels with this XB271 from AUO ? Did you have overclockable model ? Was it IPS panel from LG or AH-VA from AUO ? The only thing I'm missing on those is lack of g-sync and the big risk to order from Korea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadScotty*
> 
> Hi everyone. I've been following this thread for a while and finally picked up one of these great monitors. I'm extremely happy so far but I did notice a lot of BLB. No dead pixels, no dust, but lots of BLB. Does this justify a return? I purchased mine from Frys.
> 
> I haven't bothered loosening the screw, and I've had the monitor for a day now. Should I loosen it and give it a couple of weeks?
> 
> This was taken @ 20 brightness using my Note 4 @ max res and 800 ISO


Hard to say if it's bleed or glow. can you take a photo from at least 2 - 3 m ? If you can see any clouding, then it's BLB leakage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirtis*
> 
> ok so i'm looking at it now and it looks like the right half of the monitor is cold and the left side is warm... i may just return this thing and give up. was hoping to find a monitor i could use for gaming and photo editing but this monitor has been extremely annoying, and for 800 bucks it should at least have some color consistency. does anyone have a resolution to these color issues?


Well, you could have a look at PG348Q - I think this is only alternative to AUO panels and this one use LG panel. So white uniformity should be very good and could be suitable for photo editing. Unfortunately there is no alternative here because no one is producing fast refresh rate panels besides AUO. But the price is horrible for these.


----------



## soulj4h

I need to man up and order this thing.. but scared with all of these return stories I've heard.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulj4h*
> 
> I need to man up and order this thing.. but scared with all of these return stories I've heard.


Well, from my own experience it's a nightmare. There is so many issue you may have and BLB is the smallest issue. In my opinion uniformity is biggest problem. This is far from perfect. Second and very common issue is dust trapped under the screen. Rarely you may have dead or stuck pixels. Then you can have orange IPS glow which is also terrible. And the last thing is BLB. But it's much better here than Asus for example. I had 2 with great BLB and one with horrible. It's just big lottery. So good luck everyone.


----------



## soulj4h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, from my own experience it's a nightmare. There is so many issue you may have and BLB is the smallest issue. In my opinion uniformity is biggest problem. This is far from perfect. Second and very common issue is dust trapped under the screen. Rarely you may have dead or stuck pixels. Then you can have orange IPS glow which is also terrible. And the last thing is BLB. But it's much better here than Asus for example. I had 2 with great BLB and one with horrible. It's just big lottery. So good luck everyone.


Well, not sure what I should do then. Ive been using a cheap 22" lg 60 hz monitor and was hoping to upgrade to something great. My laptop monitor is light years better then this thing.


----------



## squirtis

Does anyone know if uniformity will get better over time? I have about a week with my fourth monitor to decide if I want it. I'm wondering if I just return and wait a year for IPS 144hz technology to get better, unless the viewsonic is good..


----------



## BadScotty

Yeah I'll be patient and see how it is in a couple of weeks. I'll report back here with the results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> use your monitor for 2-3 weeks before you even think about loosening the screws. I did not touch my screws and my glow /bleed was just like yours. Now about a month later my bleed is about 95% gone, it just keeps getting better as time goes on. Let ur screeen burn in u do not have to adjust anything.


Yeah I'll be patient and wait a couple of weeks. I'll report back here with the results.


----------



## BadScotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hard to say if it's bleed or glow. can you take a photo from at least 2 - 3 m ? If you can see any clouding, then it's BLB leakage.


I'll get another photo tonight. Thanks!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirtis*
> 
> Does anyone know if uniformity will get better over time? I have about a week with my fourth monitor to decide if I want it. I'm wondering if I just return and wait a year for IPS 144hz technology to get better, unless the viewsonic is good..


I had every monitor 2-3 weeks max. but I can say uniformity was not affected at all. What may change is BLB - it can go both ways - either better or worse. Viewsonic will use the same panel from AUO so I doubt quality will be better. Only maybe if they will get better quality panels from AUO.

I would like to know about IPS glow. I have no BLB but bottom right corner has some glow. Wonder if this can go better over time.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, from my own experience it's a nightmare. There is so many issue you may have and BLB is the smallest issue. In my opinion uniformity is biggest problem. This is far from perfect. Second and very common issue is dust trapped under the screen. Rarely you may have dead or stuck pixels. Then you can have orange IPS glow which is also terrible. And the last thing is BLB. But it's much better here than Asus for example. I had 2 with great BLB and one with horrible. It's just big lottery. So good luck everyone.


Lol, my biggest issues so far have been dead pixels and stuck pixels, followed by poor uniformity and then dust. I've tried over a dozen (with the OK from the shops I've been going to) and this is seriously pathetic. My last 3 attempts have all had zero BLB. I am very close tonight to picking up the Dell S2716DG and calling it a day, even though I don't want to replace my 1080p TN with another TN. These IPS panels are just flat out awful. I've only had 1 that had no dead or stuck pixels or dust. I think many people are not looking hard enough or care enough.


----------



## profaneomena

Hello people. Created this account just to chat with the fellow owners of this monitor







I just received my xb271hu.
I bought xb270hu first but returned it cause of yellowish tint in the middle of the screen.

I'm super satisfied with the upgrade cause the xb271hu feels and looks like it might cost 700-800€ , unlike 270hu.
Also got fairly superb panel, no issues to speak of.

So i got few questions, and sorry if these have been answered already, 439 pages is a lot to go through.

1. Has anyone figured out how to hide the awkward predator logo / the red parts on the stand ? All suggestions are welcome, i find em hideous.

2. xb270hu i had no problems getting to 144hz, but on xb271hu i am stuck on 120. I got 660ti [waiting for pascals]. Any ideas ?
Already upgraded the drivers, tried checking out the nvidia control panel etc. No luck







. Also overclocked or not , doesn't make difference.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profaneomena*
> 
> Hello people. Created this account just to chat with the fellow owners of this monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my xb271hu.
> I bought xb270hu first but returned it cause of yellowish tint in the middle of the screen.
> 
> I'm super satisfied with the upgrade cause the xb271hu feels and looks like it might cost 700-800€ , unlike 270hu.
> Also got fairly superb panel, no issues to speak of.
> 
> So i got few questions, and sorry if these have been answered already, 439 pages is a lot to go through.
> 
> 1. Has anyone figured out how to hide the awkward predator logo / the red parts on the stand ? All suggestions are welcome, i find em hideous.
> 
> 2. xb270hu i had no problems getting to 144hz, but on xb271hu i am stuck on 120. I got 660ti [waiting for pascals]. Any ideas ?
> Already upgraded the drivers, tried checking out the nvidia control panel etc. No luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also overclocked or not , doesn't make difference.


Grats on the good panel!

Not sure what you can do about the looks of the stand and bezel, some people have replaced the stand with a VESA mount, but that still leaves you with the silvery Predator logo on the bezel.

The XB271HU has a G-Sync 2.0 module, which behaves a little strange with 600 and 700 series. You can't get over 120Hz unless you happen to have the 780Ti. And of course, you need a 960 or better to overclock past 144Hz.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Lol, my biggest issues so far have been dead pixels and stuck pixels, followed by poor uniformity and then dust. I've tried over a dozen (with the OK from the shops I've been going to) and this is seriously pathetic. My last 3 attempts have all had zero BLB. I am very close tonight to picking up the Dell S2716DG and calling it a day, even though I don't want to replace my 1080p TN with another TN. These IPS panels are just flat out awful. I've only had 1 that had no dead or stuck pixels or dust. I think many people are not looking hard enough or care enough.


Heh really? I've had maybe 6 or 7 of these XBs and PGs and never had single dead pixel. But dust is another story. Maybe 5 of them had at least one dust particle... But uniformity is really bad in these panels.... really bad. LOL, a dozen.... You must be very patient







This XB is my 7th and I said myself this is the last attempt. I was decided to go with PG348Q despite it's price but damn, this last XB is the best out of them and even uniformity is pretty acceptable







So now I don't know what to do - if to return or not... Btw, also my last 3 samples had no BLB - either I must have been lucky or they improve their process. But uniformity is still pathetic. Maybe a tad better but Asus is much worse. Also Asus has very poor calibration setting therefore I prefer Acer. At the other hand Asus looks nicer, has better stand and better max. brightness. Acer does not have declared 350cd/m2 at all.

My advice - do not take S2716DG - NEVER! Maybe if you only gaming but It's pain to look at when working with office apps or editing photos. I had PG278Q so I know what I'm talking about.

I still need to examinee more this last one to see if I can spot any dust or dead pixels. But the only think which remains is IPS glow. The right bottom corner has a bit more glow than my other PG279Q but uniformity is much better on XB. I think I would definitely keep it if there is not that PG348Q which looks gorgeous. But it's twice as expensive and only 100Hz. But for me 100Hz is enough but there are some flaws like scanlines and some coil whine at 100Hz so don't know...


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> My advice - do not take S2716DG - NEVER! Maybe if you only gaming but It's pain to look at when working with office apps or editing photos. I had PG278Q so I know what I'm talking about.


I also took a look at the PG278Q and honestly uniformity wasn't all that different from the XB1. Gamma shift really bothers me so in the end I probably won't do it, just very frustrated. I just want a damn monitor.


----------



## profaneomena

Thanks for the reply !
It's a bummer that i can't achieve the 144hz anymore, but it's okay. Pascals can't get here soon enough !









Do you, or anyone here have any good color profiles (icc) to share for xb271hu ? I am a bit disapointed that Tftcentral hasn't reviewed this amazing monitor yet. They often share the best profiles too !


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profaneomena*
> 
> Thanks for the reply !
> It's a bummer that i can't achieve the 144hz anymore, but it's okay. Pascals can't get here soon enough !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you, or anyone here have any good color profiles (icc) to share for xb271hu ? I am a bit disapointed that Tftcentral hasn't reviewed this amazing monitor yet. They often share the best profiles too !


90, 92 95 are mine but really each monitor is different. I tried three, four different RGB settings from people who used Spyder on their monitors and each time my image was little bit too green, or to yellow or too blue. Best is to use pro tool for it or just try "on eye" which is always hit and miss.

ICC I would not try without pro tool. ICC are even more unit-specific than standard RGB settings.


----------



## cossmar82

What do you think? I just received it today, its a jan 2016 build. The only problem is I think I have a stuck pixel on red but its not noticeable only if I look for it, that's why I dont know if I should keep it or try for another one.
First pic its 30 brightness and second one 80, screenshot after video.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I also took a look at the PG278Q and honestly uniformity wasn't all that different from the XB1. Gamma shift really bothers me so in the end I probably won't do it, just very frustrated. I just want a damn monitor.


I feel your pain man. PG348Q is out of scope because I've heard horror stories with that. Horrible scan lines above 75Hz and some coil whine when overclocked. People must switch to 60Hz so no thanks. Why should I buy 100Hz monitor if I can't run it at this refresh rate. LCD market suffer badly this time.

So unfortunately, we have to make compromises here. But uniformity is crucial for me so I can make only a very small compromise here.

PG278Q?. If you would do a side by side comparison you would see how crap TN technology is. Uniformity is generally good on those panels but problem is vertical gama shift and both sides of the screen obviously brighter. And I'm not talking about viewing angles - pure tragedy. And some other issues like pixel inversion, etc. If you read a long text you can see how font is slowly disappearing as you move with your eyes down... Hands away from this...

If I were you I would try more with XB271HU. My last two samples had practically non existing BLB, one of them had one dust spec and worse uniformity - top darker/yellowish. But the second one has no dead pixels and no dust (yet to be confirmed by deeper examination but not sure if I want to do it







), uniformity is not perfect but best I've seen on these panels and just as acceptable for me. IPS glow in bottom right corner is inevitable but could be little smaller. So this will be maybe a keeper...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profaneomena*
> 
> Thanks for the reply !
> It's a bummer that i can't achieve the 144hz anymore, but it's okay. Pascals can't get here soon enough !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you, or anyone here have any good color profiles (icc) to share for xb271hu ? I am a bit disapointed that Tftcentral hasn't reviewed this amazing monitor yet. They often share the best profiles too !


When NVIDIA wants to release first pascal GPU for mainstream ? Do we know some specs how much faster it will be in comparison with 980Ti ? Any expectations ?

TFTCentral will not review this monitor I guess. They wanted review it long time ago but Acer sent them another monitor. And I think they won't do it anymore. But from what I can say, Acer is much better here - image and functions wise. Asus has better design. Also calibration capabilities on Asus are tragic. The most tragic thing for me is that in Racing profile the saturation control is locked and all other modes are unusable. I have no idea why they did lock saturation control in racing mode. Idiots. Also Acer has 6 axis color setting which is great. Overall the OSD menu is much better than Asus. Also PG suffers from really bad uniformity. I had 4 or 5 and all had it very bad. That's why I prefer Acer.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cossmar82*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I just received it today, its a jan 2016 build. The only problem is I think I have a stuck pixel on red but its not noticeable only if I look for it, that's why I dont know if I should keep it or try for another one.
> First pic its 30 brightness and second one 80, screenshot after video.


BLB is perfect on your sample. You can hardly get better. I have the same. I would check uniformity - open some page with lot of text on white background and scroll up and down and see if something does not look good. Usually you may have the top 1/3 darker - yellowish than rest of the page and it can be annoying. If it's OK then I would ignore that stuck pixel and would keep it. Btw, how that pixel looks like ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> 90, 92 95 are mine but really each monitor is different. I tried three, four different RGB settings from people who used Spyder on their monitors and each time my image was little bit too green, or to yellow or too blue. Best is to use pro tool for it or just try "on eye" which is always hit and miss.
> 
> ICC I would not try without pro tool. ICC are even more unit-specific than standard RGB settings.


So Benny, seems we got keepers, right ?







Isn't it too green with those settings ? What about contrast, I found 57 pretty good. My settings are R96 G91 B100 but want to play bit more with it. Brightness at 100% - I'm crazy I know but even this is not enough for me









Btw, how's your IPS glow in bottom right corner ?


----------



## cossmar82

To tell you the truth I cant see any uniformity issues on white pages, and I opened some docs in my google drive to see but for me its normal.
Here are some pics with the pixel stuck, I will try to leave it on JScreenfix for a while to see if it will get better, it doesn't really bothers me as I can see it only if I look for it.


----------



## Benny89

Blacks are waaaaay too bright on mine, but maybe thats how it is with this IPS panel? Also no backlight bleed makes whole screen evenly luminated. Even at 0-15 Brightness Blacks are very very bright. Like whole screen is more of a grey than black.... I don't know why is that....

Mine now- 25 Brightness fullblack:



Or maybe it is because there is almost not difference in backlight through whole screen?

Tried to see in settings but Dark Boost is off soooo maybe that how it looks like when youi do not have BLB?

What do you guys think? Is it just IPS thing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Btw, how's your IPS glow in bottom right corner ?


As you can see I have no BLB anywhere, but at the same time my screen is very bright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So Benny, seems we got keepers, right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it too green with those settings ? What about contrast, I found 57 pretty good. My settings are R96 G91 B100 but want to play bit more with it. Brightness at 100% - I'm crazy I know but even this is not enough for me


Yea, I think we finally desevred that







. Contrast is 50, brightness between 30-40 depens what I do or what game do I play.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Can you compare those Korean IPS panels with this XB271 from AUO ? Did you have overclockable model ? Was it IPS panel from LG or AH-VA from AUO ? The only thing I'm missing on those is lack of g-sync and the big risk to order from Korea.


LG S-IPS 81% ADOBE RGB, Asus Rog Swift 76% Adobe RGB, the crossover 27q was not overclockable, gsync is not worth it, it adds delay when within 24fps of max refresh rate, also for competitive play you want max refresh so you would turn gsync off, tearing is nearly impossible to tell at max refresh anyway so gsync is pretty useless. unless you run like 40-70 fps.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cossmar82*
> 
> To tell you the truth I cant see any uniformity issues on white pages, and I opened some docs in my google drive to see but for me its normal.
> Here are some pics with the pixel stuck, I will try to leave it on JScreenfix for a while to see if it will get better, it doesn't really bothers me as I can see it only if I look for it.


Damn, that's really a bad pixel. Where on the screen do you have it ? If it's somewhere around corners I would probably keep it as your uniformity seems to be good. But I'm not sure if it's in the centre...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Blacks are waaaaay too bright on mine, but maybe thats how it is with this IPS panel? Also no backlight bleed makes whole screen evenly luminated. Even at 0-15 Brightness Blacks are very very bright. Like whole screen is more of a grey than black.... I don't know why is that....
> 
> Mine now- 25 Brightness fullblack:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe it is because there is almost not difference in backlight through whole screen?
> 
> Tried to see in settings but Dark Boost is off soooo maybe that how it looks like when youi do not have BLB?
> 
> What do you guys think? Is it just IPS thing?
> As you can see I have no BLB anywhere, but at the same time my screen is very bright
> Yea, I think we finally desevred that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Contrast is 50, brightness between 30-40 depens what I do or what game do I play.


You BLB is really great. Seems like gama is too high - first check if you have gaming mode off. Then look at this page and check your gama http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php

Did you took a photo with a mobile or camera ? What settings did you use ? If you have camera we can make photos at same exposure settings and we can compare. But this is IPS so you can't expect great contrast









So you don't have any IPS glow from your default sitting position ??? I have never seen IPS panel without this phenomena. Strange.... So how blacks look in games ? Is the screen "washed out" ??


----------



## frizo

Mine arrived today. First impressions are there's quite a bit of bleed/glow/whatever at the bottom of the screen right at the Predator logo; the rest seems to be alright as far as I can tell in my still too-bright room. There's also a stuck (or dead) pixel around the middle of the screen which is driving me mad.

Also, did anyone else have their monitor delivered from NewEgg with just a shipping label on the retail box? I thought that was rather strange.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> LG S-IPS 81% ADOBE RGB, Asus Rog Swift 76% Adobe RGB, the crossover 27q was not overclockable, gsync is not worth it, it adds delay when within 24fps of max refresh rate, also for competitive play you want max refresh so you would turn gsync off, tearing is nearly impossible to tell at max refresh anyway so gsync is pretty useless. unless you run like 40-70 fps.


I would disagree, there is always tearing / microstuttering if the monitor is not in sync with GPU. Delay I did not notice to be honest but I can't play without synchronization. G-sync is very usable as low as 40FPS I would say







But I'm not competitive by any means but I always need perfectly synchronized picture without microstuttering or tearing.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizo*
> 
> Mine arrived today. First impressions are there's quite a bit of bleed/glow/whatever at the bottom of the screen right at the Predator logo; the rest seems to be alright as far as I can tell in my still too-bright room. There's also a stuck (or dead) pixel around the middle of the screen which is driving me mad.
> 
> Also, did anyone else have their monitor delivered from NewEgg with just a shipping label on the retail box? I thought that was rather strange.


For the bleed around logo. It's simple solution for that. At the back of the monitor, behind predator logo is a screw. Loosen it up and the bleed is gone







But if you have bad pixel send it back, It's not worth to live with it, especially for the price...


----------



## frizo

Thanks for the advice on the screw in the back; it's appreciated.

That pixel's still stuck after "massaging" it and trying to flash it back to life. Back to NewEgg this monitor goes.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizo*
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the screw in the back; it's appreciated.
> 
> That pixel's still stuck after "massaging" it and trying to flash it back to life. Back to NewEgg this monitor goes.


Yeah, that's really a bad luck







From my own experience, massaging and undead pixel software never worked. This was your first try ?? It's really a pain to get a decent one. I had 1xXB270HU, 4xPG279Q, 3xXB271HU and ony the last one will be probably a keeper...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Damn, that's really a bad pixel. Where on the screen do you have it ? If it's somewhere around corners I would probably keep it as your uniformity seems to be good. But I'm not sure if it's in the centre...
> You BLB is really great. Seems like gama is too high - first check if you have gaming mode off. Then look at this page and check your gama http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php
> 
> Did you took a photo with a mobile or camera ? What settings did you use ? If you have camera we can make photos at same exposure settings and we can compare. But this is IPS so you can't expect great contrast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't have any IPS glow from your default sitting position ??? I have never seen IPS panel without this phenomena. Strange.... So how blacks look in games ? Is the screen "washed out" ??


1. Mobile, best I could. I don't have camera
2. I have no visible BLB from default sitting
3. Kind of yes, looks little washed out. I try to see why is that or is it just AUO IPS thing.

I will check gamma and game mode.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> 1. Mobile, best I could. I don't have camera
> 2. I have no visible BLB from default sitting
> 3. Kind of yes, looks little washed out. I try to see why is that or is it just AUO IPS thing.
> 
> I will check gamma and game mode.


Sec I will taka a photo on mine with iphone


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sec I will taka a photo on mine with iphone


Mind that my mobile camera is bad, but it kind of looks like that for me.

Maybe I should try reset monitor to default settings to see of this is some calibration issues or just AUO panel IPS thingy.


----------



## frizo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yeah, that's really a bad luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my own experience, massaging and undead pixel software never worked. This was your first try ?? It's really a pain to get a decent one. I had 1xXB270HU, 4xPG279Q, 3xXB271HU and ony the last one will be probably a keeper...


I've never had need for the massage/pixel software in the past and figured it a long shot at best, but I figured to give it a shot since the rest of the monitor was pretty solid as far as I could tell.

Yeah, it was my first try with these ASUS/Acer 144hz gaming monitors. I've heard the horror stories, and judging from your return/exchange totals you're all too familiar with it. It's beyond frustrating to run across as a consumer a well. ASUS and Acer have been producing quality monitors that cost much less for _years_ with a fraction of the issues these "high end gaming monitors" are running into and it's pretty inexcusable. It's not like my monitor's dead pixel was hidden in a far corner either; it was about two inches northwest of dead center and I noticed it within five seconds, and any QC inspector should have as well.

It's just pure laziness and not caring on their part, especially for the price points they're charging. It's a shame too since the monitor does appear to be rather solid as long as you're willing to play the lottery and hope to win.


----------



## Benny89

Ok, definnitely this unit has too bright blacks and generally is too bright.

In the Witcher 3 where I was doing my usual BLB tests (deep black dungeon with minimum in-game gamma) I had now 0% Brightness and 30 contrasty with minimum in-game gamma and my in-game blacks were still brighter than what I has with previous AUO monitors with like 30-40 brightness.

Its like this monitor has much bigger gamma by default....is that even possible?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, definnitely this unit has too bright blacks and generally is too bright.
> 
> In the Witcher 3 where I was doing my usual BLB tests (deep black dungeon with minimum in-game gamma) I had now 0% Brightness and 30 contrasty with minimum in-game gamma and my in-game blacks were still brighter than what I has with previous AUO monitors with like 30-40 brightness.
> 
> Its like this monitor has much bigger gamma by default....is that even possible?


Probably yes, because it's not possible you have no IPS glow visible from such close distance. I had 10 IPS monitors and all of them had glow and all had bottom right corner worst. So launch that gama test I've sent you and have a look. Step back 3 meters from monitor and look at those bars. They should blend at around 2.2. If top of the bard is bright your gama is way off.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Mind that my mobile camera is bad, but it kind of looks like that for me.
> 
> Maybe I should try reset monitor to default settings to see of this is some calibration issues or just AUO panel IPS thingy.


First check also your color settings in NVidia control panel if you did not move gama slider too high







Then reset the panel if this not help...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, definnitely this unit has too bright blacks and generally is too bright.
> 
> In the Witcher 3 where I was doing my usual BLB tests (deep black dungeon with minimum in-game gamma) I had now 0% Brightness and 30 contrasty with minimum in-game gamma and my in-game blacks were still brighter than what I has with previous AUO monitors with like 30-40 brightness.
> 
> Its like this monitor has much bigger gamma by default....is that even possible?


Ah yeah Benny, it's not gamma but brightness! Chek it out, now I've set brightness high up and have same effect like you and no IPS glow lol


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Ah yeah Benny, it's not gamma but brightness! Chek it out, now I've set brightness high up and have same effect like you and no IPS glow lol


But I have already set gamma in-game to minimum and brightness on minitor to 0%. Blacks in games are still way too bright. Where I can calibrate it further? Lol, previous monitors did not have that bright blacks at all.


----------



## Benny89

Ok guys, look at this.....scam... I can't call it anyelse:

This is SAME LOCATION in Witcher 3, dark dungeon, minimum in-game Gamma.

One of my previous monitors, standard unit bought from store: Monitor brightness around 30 I guess (contrast 50, 2.2 gamma):



Now my current monitor, which *IS REVIEW SAMPLE* (yes a unit that was sent to review hardware site!), that I got from my retailer. *Brightness at 0* (*ZERO! ZERO!*) (contrast 50 2.2 gamma):



Can you belive this?!

So my theory is like this: they sent sample that has brightness calibrated way too high to hide all IPS glow and BLB and made impossible to get it lower even in OSD. To some point you can't lower it anymore.

I can use NCP to made video or desktop birghtness lower but in-game blacks are not affected by it. That is why colors seemed washed out to me.

If that is not scam, I don't know what is....


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Can you believe this?!


Those pictures are terrible and it looks like you're confusing the lack of black crushed caused by high gamma for high black depth. Post the non-Acer model name and a screen shot (Press Print Screen on your keyboard, open up Paint and press ctril+v if you don't have 3rd party software installed) of that spot and I'll check.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok guys, look at this.....scam... I can't call it anyelse:
> 
> This is SAME LOCATION in Witcher 3, dark dungeon, minimum in-game Gamma.
> 
> One of my previous monitors, standard unit bought from store: Monitor brightness around 30 I guess (contrast 50, 2.2 gamma):
> 
> 
> 
> Now my current monitor, which *IS REVIEW SAMPLE* (yes a unit that was sent to review hardware site!), that I got from my retailer. *Brightness at 0* (*ZERO! ZERO!*) (contrast 50 2.2 gamma):
> 
> 
> 
> Can you belive this?!
> 
> So my theory is like this: they sent sample that has brightness calibrated way too high to hide all IPS glow and BLB and made impossible to get it lower even in OSD. To some point you can't lower it anymore.
> 
> I can use NCP to made video or desktop birghtness lower but in-game blacks are not affected by it. That is why colors seemed washed out to me.
> 
> If that is not scam, I don't know what is....


It's very strange indeed. Definitely something wrong here. Have no idea what this could be. You should connect the monitor to another input source to rule out issues with GPU or some software problem.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Those pictures are terrible and it looks like you're confusing the lack of black crushed caused by high gamma for high black depth. Post the non-Acer model name and a screen shot (Press Print Screen on your keyboard, open up Paint and press ctril+v if you don't have 3rd party software installed) of that spot and I'll check.


But those are both Acer XB27HU. I had 4 of them already before this one. Both pictures where made by same mobile camera, on same settings, in same room, in total dark in same game area with same in-game settings and NCP/Windows settings (never changed anything). First one is on monitor with 30 birghtness and second one with 0 brightness. Rest monitor settings are same.

I can do current (brighter one) monitor screen-shot. Previous ones obviously I can't
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's very strange indeed. Definitely something wrong here. Have no idea what this could be. You should connect the monitor to another input source to rule out issues with GPU or some software problem.


Good advice. I will try this out.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> But those are both Acer XB27HU. I had 4 of them already before this one. Both pictures where made by same mobile camera, on same settings, in same room, in total dark in same game area with same in-game settings and NCP/Windows settings (never changed anything). First one is on monitor with 30 brightness and second one with 0 brightness. Rest monitor settings are same.
> 
> I can do current (brighter one) monitor screen-shot. Previous ones obviously I can't


If I can see a screen-shot of the source (not a photo) I can tell you which one is closer to being correct since my monitors are calibrated with a colorimeter. Are you sure you didn't turn the in game gamma down in the first pictures? Also, can you post which review site the monitor was sent to so I can check their measurements, though I am assuming it's a real review site which uses accurate testing methodology and equipment and not one of the many sites which classifies specification summaries as reviews...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's very strange indeed. Definitely something wrong here. Have no idea what this could be. You should connect the monitor to another input source to rule out issues with GPU or some software problem.


misiak, YOU ARE GOD. And I love like my brother right now







If you are ever in Poland, beer is on me









I switched to another DP port in GPU and BUM! Perfect blacks again!

Here is new picture at 30 brightness:



I deeply apologize for false alarm but I am noob in electronics- CAN SOMEONE please TELL ME how is that even possible that another DP port boosted my monitor brightness through the roof?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> If I can see a screen-shot of the source (not a photo) I can tell you which one is closer to being correct since my monitors are calibrated with a colorimeter. Are you sure you didn't turn the in game gamma down in the first pictures? Also, can you post which review site the monitor was sent to so I can check their measurements, though I am assuming it's a real review site which uses accurate testing methodology and equipment and not one of the many sites which classifies specification summaries as reviews...


It was DP port but I have no idea how. Now it looks exactly like all my previous AUO monitors. Blacks and colors are vibrant again....wow....

Sorry for false alarm. I HAVE NEVER EVER though that DP port could cause something like this....never seen this before


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I deeply apologize for false alarm but I am noob in electronics- CAN SOMEONE please TELL ME how is that even possible that another DP port boosted my monitor brightness through the roof?!


It either sent the wrong signal (16-235 instead of 0-255) or was the other bug which reduces contrast and color accuracy unless the PC is reset or inputs are switched. This is something I've encountered many times from monitors with Displayport. Example:

https://flic.kr/p/sKf8LSBenQ BL3201PH B & A Reset by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr


----------



## shadowfm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> It either sent the wrong signal (16-235 instead of 0-255) or was the other bug which reduces contrast and color accuracy unless the PC is reset or inputs are switched. This is something I've encountered many times from monitors with Displayport. Example:
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/sKf8LSBenQ BL3201PH B & A Reset by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr


I think I might be having the same issues as Benny89 was having. The problem is I only have one Display port is there anything else I can do?

https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/geforce-%C2%AE-gtx-970-dual-fan#spec


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> misiak, YOU ARE GOD. And I love like my brother right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are ever in Poland, beer is on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched to another DP port in GPU and BUM! Perfect blacks again!
> 
> Here is new picture at 30 brightness:
> 
> 
> 
> I deeply apologize for false alarm but I am noob in electronics- CAN SOMEONE please TELL ME how is that even possible that another DP port boosted my monitor brightness through the roof?!
> It was DP port but I have no idea how. Now it looks exactly like all my previous AUO monitors. Blacks and colors are vibrant again....wow....
> 
> Sorry for false alarm. I HAVE NEVER EVER though that DP port could cause something like this....never seen this before


Hehe, you're welcome







Most likely you had some crazy icc profile loaded...

So now you have some ips glow back







But as we all already understand this is inevitable... So it's a keeper ?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowfm*
> 
> I think I might be having the same issues as Benny89 was having. The problem is I only have one Display port is there anything else I can do?
> 
> https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/geforce-%C2%AE-gtx-970-dual-fan#spec


try to have a look into color management if you don't have some bad icc profile loaded... also check color setting in nvcp.


----------



## shadowfm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> It either sent the wrong signal (16-235 instead of 0-255)


AHH FINALLY! that was it! thank you so much!

For some reason my nvidia control panel was set to Limited on Output Dynamic Range.



After changing this to full it looks like my old QNIX


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowfm*
> 
> After changing this to full it looks like my old QNIX


Good. Now we need to figure out why Displayport is being silly again or if this is a driver issue. Usually this is only an issue with 60hz monitors connected via Displayport.


----------



## jlp0209

So I think I found the best XB271 that I'll find. This is the 4th straight Dec 2015 build I've tried that has zero BLB. Uniformity is also very good. There are no dead or stuck pixels, but I think there's a speck of dust at the very bottom left corner of the screen, about a couple millimeters off of the bezel. I circled the area in my photo. It isn't at all visible when web browsing or any other activity within Windows because the black taskbar covers it up. It is really only visible if I look for it on white and very light screens. Would you accept this one or not?

Black screen at 80% brightness and plain old iPhone photo, overexposed and all. Can't get better than this in terms of BLB:


----------



## xa0xa0

So i bought used XB271HU, everything is working except that after playing about 1-2 hours the image turns black for about two second and then goes back to game image. Anyone experienced this? And btw i didn't get original DP cable, maybe that is the issue.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I feel your pain man. PG348Q is out of scope because I've heard horror stories with that. Horrible scan lines above 75Hz and some coil whine when overclocked. People must switch to 60Hz so no thanks. Why should I buy 100Hz monitor if I can't run it at this refresh rate. LCD market suffer badly this time.


*This is incorrect*. There are no horror stories. The scanlines are not "horrible". They just are there if you look at the monitor from under 20 cm and even then visible on specific backgrounds, on the left side of the monitor, and *very faint*. And AFAIK only me, *one person*, switched to 60hz because my GPU can't properly drive 3440x1440 at 100hz. You'll have a 980 Ti, the recommended GPU for the PG348Q so I'd expect you to have very little problems with yours. Don't overreact







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUR9VF3k5Rg

The coil whine is audible only when you press your ear on the monitor and there's absolutely no sound coming from anywhere else. At 95hz I can't hear any. 100hz a very very silent sound if I have my ear right on the monitor's center. Otherwise, nothing!

You could order a PG348Q and keep the XB271HU that looks good and then compare them side by side and choose what you want and need the most -- 2560x1440 at 144-165hz or 3440x1440 curved at 60-100hz.

I'm now testing 95hz and haven't had any problems yet in 2 hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I think I found the best XB271 that I'll find. This is the 4th straight Dec 2015 build I've tried that has zero BLB. Uniformity is also very good. There are no dead or stuck pixels, but I think there's a speck of dust at the very bottom left corner of the screen, about a couple millimeters off of the bezel. I circled the area in my photo. It isn't at all visible when web browsing or any other activity within Windows because the black taskbar covers it up. It is really only visible if I look for it on white and very light screens. Would you accept this one or not?
> 
> Black screen at 80% brightness and plain old iPhone photo, overexposed and all. Can't get better than this in terms of BLB:


Wow man that looks AWESOME! Congrats!







That tiny speck of dust is practically invisible, I'd keep it and hold it very close


----------



## Darylrese

Benny89, just accept you finally got a good monitor haha Glad you have man!

I don't really get the complaints about black levels as black on mine is really dark. Like TN dark except the glow if you move your head around the screen. (Brightness 40) Was going to take a picture but there's too much reflection from my curtains as its currently day time in the UK.

GLOW won't fade over time, its how the panel technology works. Once you get a good panel, you barely even notice it.

Have you guys noticed when you use the screen during the day, the coating gives it a kind of semi gloss look and colours are even more beautiful? I actually prefer a bit of light in my room now because of this insted of my normal 'man cave' lighting of sitting in the dark!

People saying about the logo and red accents yes i agree. I love the design and quality of the stand but its a shame the feet are red so i've used a VESA mount for mine. If i was brave enough, i'd spray paint the feet on original stand and use that again but i dont want to ruin it. You can buy freestanding VESA mounts but they are harder to find for 27" displays. The Predator logo was really putting me off this monitor before i purchased mine but i can tell you once you ditch the stand with the other bits of red on it, you hardly notice it at all.

I finished GTA V the other day and it's simply stunning with this monitor. I also notice G-Sync smoothness more on this monitor than i did on the Dell which is a bit strange.

Still in love with mine!


----------



## pixelator

I have noticed the fact that the closer I am to the monitor the more I see glow or BLB, does it make sense? It is wierd because depending on the position I am in front of the monitor, the glow is more or less visible.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixelator*
> 
> I have noticed the fact that the closer I am to the monitor the more I see glow or BLB, does it make sense? It is wierd because depending on the position I am in front of the monitor, the glow is more or less visible.


Yes thats correct. The closer you are, the more you will see it.

That's because when you look into the corners / edges of the monitor close up you will be looking side on to the bezel more than if you move back. That will expose your eyes to see more of whats behind the bezel rather than when your sat back and looking directly on top of it....it that makes any sense lol









The backlight is hidden behind the bezel and projects light out of it. We are really starting to nit pick here guys lol Its a backlit monitor, you are going to see some glow or backlight / both at some angles. Until OLED every monitor is going to have these characteristics.


----------



## pixelator

In the forum people take photos from different distances so, if I am in a relative good distance to the monitor I barely see glow or BLB but if I am so close I can see it. In your case, if you are close to the monitor, can you see glow or BLB?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixelator*
> 
> In the forum people take photos from different distances so, if I am in a relative good distance to the monitor I barely see glow or BLB but if I am so close I can see it. In your case, if you are close to the monitor, can you see glow or BLB?


Yes normal position i see none. That's where it matters.

If i go about 20cm away from the screen, i can see glow in the corners and edge. If i move my head around i see glow. Its 100% normal.

Very hard to see it during the day but clear at night. A few videos have already been posted here showing glow moving around the monitor.


----------



## pixelator

How far are you usually from your monitor? In my case I would say 40 cm and I notice glow/blb in the bottom/top corners.


----------



## Darylrese

Around the same i guess. BLB is yellow looking, IPS glow is silver / blueish

I dont have any BLB so only see silver / blue if i move my head around. Normal sitting position i see zero of either but i do have a rare 'Perfect Panel'


----------



## Darylrese

Anyone using Nvidia Digital Vibrance with this monitor?

I havent bothered up until now as i saw it as more of a feature to correct TN colours, but i've just set it to 55% and colours pop just a little bit more







Marvelous!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hehe, you're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely you had some crazy icc profile loaded...
> 
> So now you have some ips glow back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as we all already understand this is inevitable... So it's a keeper ?


Of course it is a keeper. It is best monitor I have ever seen. IPS glow is MINIMAL, pure silverish. There is like none BLB at all, I can't see it and no bad pixels or dust or other defects








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Benny89, just accept you finally got a good monitor haha Glad you have man!
> 
> I don't really get the complaints about black levels as black on mine is really dark. Like TN dark except the glow if you move your head around the screen. (Brightness 40) Was going to take a picture but there's too much reflection from my curtains as its currently day time in the UK.


Mine is perfect, I just had some malfuntion with DP as you saw (never had it with other 8 AUOs), that is why all colors were washed out and blacks were terrible. I did what @misiak suggested (so simple!) and changed DP ports and reset everything and bum! Now my colors are vibrant and crispy as hell.

Spyder calibration 90, 95, 97 for 6500K and it is just wow. Brightness 40 right now.

I am in love for now


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yes thats correct. The closer you are, the more you will see it.
> 
> That's because when you look into the corners / edges of the monitor close up you will be looking side on to the bezel more than if you move back. That will expose your eyes to see more of whats behind the bezel rather than when your sat back and looking directly on top of it....it that makes any sense lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backlight is hidden behind the bezel and projects light out of it. We are really starting to nit pick here guys lol Its a backlit monitor, you are going to see some glow or backlight / both at some angles. Until OLED every monitor is going to have these characteristics.


Yep, OLEDs are our only hope here







But for how long we must wait ??? This will be years....

Btw, do you use racing mode ? I found this is the only usable preset and is very accurate but why the hell they locked hw saturation here ? I don't understand this move.... I don't want to use NVidia vbrance because it is not working is games (not sure if all games).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Of course it is a keeper. It is best monitor I have ever seen. IPS glow is MINIMAL, pure silverish. There is like none BLB at all, I can't see it and no bad pixels or dust or other defects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is perfect, I just had some malfuntion with DP as you saw (never had it with other 8 AUOs), that is why all colors were washed out and blacks were terrible. I did what @misiak suggested (so simple!) and changed DP ports and reset everything and bum! Now my colors are vibrant and crispy as hell.
> 
> Spyder calibration 90, 95, 97 for 6500K and it is just wow. Brightness 40 right now.
> 
> I am in love for now


You have reduced red channel pretty much, isn't is too green now ?







And you didn't mention uniformity, but I guess you don't care so much if you only gaming on the monitor. I work a lot - office, eclipse, web and I haven't yet seen perfect uniform monitor...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Of course it is a keeper. It is best monitor I have ever seen. IPS glow is MINIMAL, pure silverish. There is like none BLB at all, I can't see it and no bad pixels or dust or other defects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is perfect, I just had some malfuntion with DP as you saw (never had it with other 8 AUOs), that is why all colors were washed out and blacks were terrible. I did what @misiak suggested (so simple!) and changed DP ports and reset everything and bum! Now my colors are vibrant and crispy as hell.
> 
> Spyder calibration 90, 95, 97 for 6500K and it is just wow. Brightness 40 right now.
> 
> I am in love for now


AWESOME!

I am currently using mine in daylight with 55% vibrance and its just gob smacking. I am in love with this thing.









I would love to calibrate this with a professional calibration tool but its a lot of money for something i'd use once or twice. It looks amazing using someone elses ICC Profile and my own RGB settings done by eye.

Erm there isnt a Racing Mode on the Acer mate, thats an ASUS thing....you have tried too many panels your getting confused between the two lol

Weirdly my current Acer has a slightly different OSD to my last one, its much easier to find options and much. Not sure if i pressed something wrong on the last one...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You have reduced red channel pretty much, isn't is too green now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you didn't mention uniformity, but I guess you don't care so much if you only gaming on the monitor. I work a lot - office, eclipse, web and I haven't yet seen perfect uniform monitor...


No it is not, at least according to pro tool. Each monitor is different and XBs are usually really reddish by default (like PGs are brownish/yellowish) before calibration. It shows 6500k. Each unit is slightly different always.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> I am currently using mine in daylight with 55% vibrance and its just gob smacking. I am in love with this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm there isnt a Racing Mode on the Acer mate, thats an ASUS thing....you have tried too many panels your getting confused between the two lol
> 
> Weirdly my current Acer has a slightly different OSD to my last one, its much easier to find options and much. Not sure if i pressed something wrong on the last one...


Whats vibrance? I don't see this setting?


----------



## Darylrese

Its in the NVIDIA control panel mate, if you have Nvidia GPU.

Set it to 55% and the colours 'pop' even more!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Its in the NVIDIA control panel mate, if you have Nvidia GPU.
> 
> Set it to 55% and the colours 'pop' even more!


Can you give me screenshot where it is please? I am dumb and can't find it


----------



## Darylrese

As you move the slider, it will show you realtime change so keep an eye on your desktop see what you think moving it up. I find anything over 55% causes folder icons to be too vibrant but 55% is perfect!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Can you give me screenshot where it is please? I am dumb and can't find it


NVCP ---> Adjust desktop color settings

But it works only in desktoip, games usually override it. Therefore I've opted for HW vibrance, it's in OSD called Saturate but it's locked in racing mode which is the only usable preset....

So maybe you right with color, your eyes will adopt to anything so after a while every settings looks good to you







But This 120cd/m2 brightness seems pretty low to me. Colors are not so crisp and it looks dull.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> NVCP ---> Adjust desktop color settings
> 
> But it works only in desktoip, games usually override it. Therefore I've opted for HW vibrance, it's in OSD called Saturate but it's locked in racing mode which is the only usable preset....
> 
> So maybe you right with color, your eyes will adopt to anything so after a while every settings looks good to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But This 120cd/m2 brightness seems pretty low to me. Colors are not so crisp and it looks dull.


You sure digital vibrance doesnt stick in games? I was pretty sure it did. ICC Profile doesnt but nvidia panel settings normally do. They did when i had the Dell.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> NVCP ---> Adjust desktop color settings
> 
> But it works only in desktoip, games usually override it. Therefore I've opted for HW vibrance, it's in OSD called Saturate but it's locked in racing mode which is the only usable preset....
> 
> So maybe you right with color, your eyes will adopt to anything so after a while every settings looks good to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But This 120cd/m2 brightness seems pretty low to me. Colors are not so crisp and it looks dull.


XB has racing mode? Where? I only found eco, user, standard, movie, graphic. And there is a gaming mode. Where is racing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> 
> As you move the slider, it will show you realtime change so keep an eye on your desktop see what you think moving it up. I find anything over 55% causes folder icons to be too vibrant but 55% is perfect!


Thanks Daryl. I will check it out later.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You sure digital vibrance doesnt stick in games? I was pretty sure it did. ICC Profile doesnt but nvidia panel settings normally do. They did when i had the Dell.


Really? I'm not sure anymore, have to try...


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Its in the NVIDIA control panel mate, if you have Nvidia GPU.
> 
> Set it to 55% and the colours 'pop' even more!


Also it adds banding. Just saying.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Really? I'm not sure anymore, have to try...


99% sure Nvidia settings stick.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> XB has racing mode? Where? I only found eco, user, standard, movie, graphic. And there is a gaming mode. Where is racing?
> Thanks Daryl. I will check it out later.


No PG has and saturation is locked in this preset but if nvcp settings persist in games I'm ok with it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Also it adds banding. Just saying.


That's right, same as setting gama from nvcp :-/


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Also it adds banding. Just saying.


Way to ruin it for me man...your right though banding is ever so slightly more apparent on some content. Didn't realise that


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Wow man that looks AWESOME! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That tiny speck of dust is practically invisible, I'd keep it and hold it very close


Already packed it up but haven't taken it back yet. I'll see how I feel today and maybe tomorrow. For $800 I shouldn't have any dust underneath the screen.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Already packed it up but haven't taken it back yet. I'll see how I feel today and maybe tomorrow. For $800 I shouldn't have any dust underneath the screen.


I'd advise against that, sounds like you'll almost certainly get a worse screen if you return it. Also you should be able to get rid of that dust spot, just place a microfiber cloth over it and flick the screen (not too hard obviously) a little to the right of the dust spot, do it a few times and you should be able to move it to the left outside of the viewing area.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I'd advise against that, sounds like you'll almost certainly get a worse screen if you return it. Also you should be able to get rid of that dust spot, just place a microfiber cloth over it and flick the screen (not too hard obviously) a little to the right of the dust spot, do it a few times and you should be able to move it to the left outside of the viewing area.


I tried doing this last night and it didn't move, I may try again after work tonight. If I return it I'm not getting another Acer or Asus 144hz IPS. I will wait for the Viewsonic monitor to be released. I played with a PG278Q for awhile again in store yesterday and honestly uniformity was just as good as- if not better than- these IPS panels. There is still color shift side to side with the IPS monitors, it is a little more pronounced with the TN obviously. I'd have to believe the Dell s2716dg is pretty great as well, which is what I have my sights set on at the moment. I was not bothered by non-uniform whites when looking at a white screen on the PG278, all the XB1's I've tried have had some white uniformity variation (many were far worse than the TN).

I have noticed some more motion blur when playing F1 2015 on the XB1 compared to my AOC 144hz TN. Not a big deal but noticeable to my untrained eye for that stuff. It could be ghosting, I see a trail behind the antennas on the front of the car that is less apparent on the TN. Also considering a Dell 4K IPS or Asus PB279 4K IPS, but those don't have G-sync sadly. I am so annoyed by all these exchanges and luckily my local shops are really cool and agree with me every time. But enough is enough finally.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I tried doing this last night and it didn't move, I may try again after work tonight. If I return it I'm not getting another Acer or Asus 144hz IPS. I will wait for the Viewsonic monitor to be released. I played with a PG278Q for awhile again in store yesterday and honestly uniformity was just as good as- if not better than- these IPS panels. There is still color shift side to side with the IPS monitors, it is a little more pronounced with the TN obviously. I'd have to believe the Dell s2716dg is pretty great as well, which is what I have my sights set on at the moment. I was not bothered by non-uniform whites when looking at a white screen on the PG278, all the XB1's I've tried have had some white uniformity variation (many were far worse than the TN).
> 
> I have noticed some more motion blur when playing F1 2015 on the XB1 compared to my AOC 144hz TN. Not a big deal but noticeable to my untrained eye for that stuff. It could be ghosting, I see a trail behind the antennas on the front of the car that is less apparent on the TN. Also considering a Dell 4K IPS or Asus PB279 4K IPS, but those don't have G-sync sadly. I am so annoyed by all these exchanges and luckily my local shops are really cool and agree with me every time. But enough is enough finally.


I too play a lot of F1 2015, but I didn't have it on console, however I can say that after playing it on the XB1, I could never play it on 60 hz again. As for blur, it's there but I'm not sensitive to it for the most part. As for your trouble, I can understand dust being a deal breaker, best of luck man


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> I too play a lot of F1 2015, but I didn't have it on console, however I can say that after playing it on the XB1, I could never play it on 60 hz again. As for blur, it's there but I'm not sensitive to it for the most part. As for your trouble, I can understand dust being a deal breaker, best of luck man


Off-topic, but you should download the 2016 season mod for F1 2014 game if you have it. Has all the updates including Haas F1 which I'm psyched about (assuming you are also in U.S., Haas entry into F1 is huge). But yes, racing games are why I want to stay with 144hz refresh rate monitors. Such a shame about the QC.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Already packed it up but haven't taken it back yet. I'll see how I feel today and maybe tomorrow. For $800 I shouldn't have any dust underneath the screen.


I think you mentioned earlier, that a lot of people with "perfect" panels probably do have some minor flaws somewhere like dead pixels / dust / etc, but they didn't look hard enough for them. If it isn't something that you notice in daily use, is there really a reason to go looking for problems? I know it's a tough pill to swallow, paying $800 for a monitor that has any flaw whatsoever... but really the technology is just not there yet, IMO. Granted, AOC is responsible for at least half of these problems (ex. the dust), but many other flaws like dead/stuck pixels, uniformity, BLB, etc. are probably a result of low yields of 144Hz IPS panels. They may also have a problem offloading the "junk" panels until they find a company that will take lower quality ones and sell for cheap.

Personally, if I were you... if the dust speck is just too annoying, after all the other trade-ins, I would just return it and hold on to your AOC 144Hz TN for now. Wait for either the 144Hz IPS technology to mature, or wait for OLED monitors to come down in price. The 1440p 144Hz TNs all have varying amounts of pixel inversion / interlace-pattern artifacts, from what I understand. I owned the PG278Q before my XB1, and loved it other than for that problem... I'd GLADLY take an XB1 with a very fine dark spot in the bottom corner, over the PG278Q with its interlace patterns.


----------



## Darylrese

Nope I've been over and over my 'Perfect Panel' and it is well...Perfect. No dead pixels, no dust, no backlight bleed and uniformity excellent.

Some people choose to put up with some defects if they are minor but personally I would not at the price point of this monitor. Also you don't get colour shift with IPS so not sure what jlp is on about. On a TN you get quite a bit, on IPS it simply doesn't happen. Maybe because the store have it in a fully lit room and in a good viewing position your not noticing it. Also pixel inversion is the most horrible thing I have come across with the TN panels. The PG278Q and Dell S2716DG both have it and it drives you nuts! Not something you will see / notice in a store.


----------



## jlp0209

I will keep trying to flick the dust off of the visible screen area. Maybe color shift is the wrong way to describe what I saw (on IPS panels), sorry. Contrast shift? I'm not disputing the fact that IPS wins over TN. I just want to get a good monitor and get on with my life, lol. Darylrese awesome that you are one of the lucky ones I am jealous.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I tried doing this last night and it didn't move, I may try again after work tonight. If I return it I'm not getting another Acer or Asus 144hz IPS. I will wait for the Viewsonic monitor to be released. I played with a PG278Q for awhile again in store yesterday and honestly uniformity was just as good as- if not better than- these IPS panels. There is still color shift side to side with the IPS monitors, it is a little more pronounced with the TN obviously. I'd have to believe the Dell s2716dg is pretty great as well, which is what I have my sights set on at the moment. I was not bothered by non-uniform whites when looking at a white screen on the PG278, all the XB1's I've tried have had some white uniformity variation (many were far worse than the TN).
> 
> I have noticed some more motion blur when playing F1 2015 on the XB1 compared to my AOC 144hz TN. Not a big deal but noticeable to my untrained eye for that stuff. It could be ghosting, I see a trail behind the antennas on the front of the car that is less apparent on the TN. Also considering a Dell 4K IPS or Asus PB279 4K IPS, but those don't have G-sync sadly. I am so annoyed by all these exchanges and luckily my local shops are really cool and agree with me every time. But enough is enough finally.


I can confirm that every single Acer os Asus I had (9 altogether) had the uniformity issue. Some of them were terrible, some of them were worse and some better but far away from perfect. And it's really annoying, at least for me to look at it. Viewsonic won't be any better because they will use same crappy panels from AUO. Comparing with LG these are garbage. I think I have enough of these and thinking of buying one of those expensive 21:9 ultrawide monitors. Probably Asus because the design is stunning. They should not have these terrible uniformity issues. Bad is that no one make fast refresh rate display with LG panels beside those Koreans. It's really a shame.

You can't compare TN panels with AH-VA. TN are always faster. I also noticed that Acer has a bit more motion blur than PG279Q. But maybe it's a placebo. Also max. luminosity is much lower with Acer.

After all it seem that if we want a good uniformity, g-sync and at least 100Hz our only option is PG348Q or X34... Sad but true.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I will keep trying to flick the dust off of the visible screen area. Maybe color shift is the wrong way to describe what I saw (on IPS panels), sorry. Contrast shift? I'm not disputing the fact that IPS wins over TN. I just want to get a good monitor and get on with my life, lol. Darylrese awesome that you are one of the lucky ones I am jealous.


I don't know if you ever seen 1440P 27" TN panel in real but try to read a long text on it. You can see how the text is slowly disappearing if you look down. It's annoying like hell and it's because gama shift and horrible viewing angles. And sides of the screen are much brighter as well. These are things I can't overcome. If I'm only a gamer then yes, but for office work no way.

Btw... to go on with life.... I know what you are talking about, I'm in the same boat and it's very stressful







Do we want so much ? I don't think so, we just want a display without dust, broken pixels without any yellowish / brownish piss like areas on the screen...


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I will keep trying to flick the dust off of the visible screen area. Maybe color shift is the wrong way to describe what I saw (on IPS panels), sorry. Contrast shift? I'm not disputing the fact that IPS wins over TN. I just want to get a good monitor and get on with my life, lol. Darylrese awesome that you are one of the lucky ones I am jealous.


If you are noticing a shift on the IPS when going from side-to-side, it's probably caused by IPS glow. The main difference between IPS and TN is that IPS might have slight glow in the corners from straight-on, but TN suffers from the vertical gamma shift no matter what you do. Otherwise, a good TN looks just about as nice as a good IPS.

Honestly, I think you'd be crazy to return that monitor, if it's solely based on that dust speck. For example, if I saw someone post a review on Amazon and give it like 2 stars, and point out that speck at the edge of the screen, I'd be like, "Wow, that guy is hardcore, or OCD!" A long time ago I bought a Dell laptop with a fancy 17" 1200p screen... I was happy with it until I noticed the bottom right corner was significantly darker (maybe 1cm in). I contemplated returning the laptop over this, but then read that replacements generally weren't any better. So I kept it, and honestly I never even noticed the problem in daily use.

I know we'd all like to get a flawless panel, if we're spending this much, but only a lucky few are actually going to be perfect (damn you @Darylrese haha!). If it has practically no flaws, and the one minor flaw it has won't even be visible 99.99% of the time, seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## misiak

I just found out, my panel has frame-skipping at 165Hz... Great... back to the store it goes. No wonder somebody returned it. What was nasty from the shop that they've sent me a product returned by someone just because these flaws and the shop even didn't mention it is a return. Very nasty practice. Hope they pay return postage, otherwise I will lower their reputation and it will cost them much more than return postage.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I just found out, my panel has frame-skipping at 165Hz... Great... back to the store it goes. No wonder somebody returned it. What was nasty from the shop that they've sent me a product returned by someone just because these flaws and the shop even didn't mention it is a return. Very nasty practice. Hope they pay return postage, otherwise I will lower their reputation and it will cost them much more than return postage.


How do you know it was a return and taken back for this issue? What do you mean by frame skipping? 165hz is silky smooth for me.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> How do you know it was a return and taken back for this issue? What do you mean by frame skipping? 165hz is silky smooth for me.


Mine also is silky smooth, but I don't use it. 144Hz is enough and 165Hz is well....hmm...overkill for me since I have no game I could run on 160+ fps









Also doesn't keeping monitor or 165Hz all the time can do something bad for it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nope I've been over and over my 'Perfect Panel' and it is well...Perfect. No dead pixels, no dust, no backlight bleed and uniformity excellent.
> 
> Some people choose to put up with some defects if they are minor but personally I would not at the price point of this monitor. Also you don't get colour shift with IPS so not sure what jlp is on about. On a TN you get quite a bit, on IPS it simply doesn't happen. Maybe because the store have it in a fully lit room and in a good viewing position your not noticing it. Also pixel inversion is the most horrible thing I have come across with the TN panels. The PG278Q and Dell S2716DG both have it and it drives you nuts! Not something you will see / notice in a store.


I second that. My panel is also perfect in every possible way. I would not accept less for this price. This is what I have been fighting for for 6 MONTHS! 6 months. And now I am 100% satisfied.


----------



## Barefooter

@BENNY89 I see you moved your cable to another display port when you had the problem with the blacks. Did you ever try the original port again? Just curious if your display port is bad or just a bad cable connection.

I just move my computer slightly did not touch the display port cable and when I turned it on I had no picture/connection to the monitor, but my second monitor with HDMI cable worked fine. I just unplugged it from the port and plugged it back in and everything worked perfect. The cable must have moved slightly when I move the computer.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> @BENNY89 I see you moved your cable to another display port when you had the problem with the blacks. Did you ever try the original port again? Just curious if your display port is bad or just a bad cable connection.
> 
> I just move my computer slightly did not touch the display port cable and when I turned it on I had no picture/connection to the monitor, but my second monitor with HDMI cable worked fine. I just unplugged it from the port and plugged it back in and everything worked perfect. The cable must have moved slightly when I move the computer.


Hmm, I didn't try to move it back. Kind of afraid of it right now. GPU has 3x DP ports. I use two only. Both work perfectly right now.

Funny because I was using this "bad" port with my 1080p IPS screen and didn't have problems. So it was prboably only some bad connection/GPU-monitor software malfunction.

I will maybe try to do it tomorrow.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Hmm, I didn't try to move it back. Kind of afraid of it right now. GPU has 3x DP ports. I use two only. Both work perfectly right now.
> 
> Funny because I was using this "bad" port with my 1080p IPS screen and didn't have problems. So it was prboably only some bad connection/GPU-monitor software malfunction.
> 
> I will maybe try to do it tomorrow.


Yeah you should give it a try. Would be good info to know. I remember reading early in this thread (maybe some place else can't remember) of a few people that their monitors just stopped working and unplugging and plugging back in the display port cable fixed it for them.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> How do you know it was a return and taken back for this issue? What do you mean by frame skipping? 165hz is silky smooth for me.


Taking back that frameskipping, it was some software issue with computer. After restart everything was OK. Well it happened that 've set the refresh rate at 165Hz and saw dragging windows was not smooth. So I've started ufo test and saw it was skipping frames. But in fact it was some stuttering.

And how I know it was returned ? Well, in first case box has not been sealed and did not look like brand new. Second stand was not packaged correctly as they do it in factory. Third ODS was not on default values. Fourth, softMCCS reported usage time of around 20h. So yes, it was used and returned. But ironically, this is the best I've had







No dust, pretty decent uniformity (after some calibration), no dead pixels and very little BLB. There is a bit more glow in bottom right corner as there is very faint blb but I think I can live with that... Have to use it couple of days and then decide. In any case I don't like what the shop did.

I'm very sensitive to uniformity so this is as much as I can accept.

@Benny, I don't think it can hurt anything. There is not much difference between 144 and 165 but for me every Hz more is good







I would like to have 10000Hz monitor so we don't have any synchronization







Btw, I've tried 100Hz and 144Hz is big difference. Especially input lag. At 144 almost non existent. At 100Hz I can feel it. Gsync on of course...


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I would disagree, there is always tearing / microstuttering if the monitor is not in sync with GPU. Delay I did not notice to be honest but I can't play without synchronization. G-sync is very usable as low as 40FPS I would say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not competitive by any means but I always need perfectly synchronized picture without microstuttering or tearing.


I prefer a constant refresh for lowest possible input lag, having a 8.3ms input lag at 120 fps then a 10ms input lag at 100 fps considering they are directly after each other with gsync, it adds more input lag compared to a constant 6.94ms between frames with tearing, 144hz constant is best logically for competitive play.


----------



## EVO PC

On my 3rd replacement, first one had dust particle on the screen. Second one has a stuck pixel glowing white near the center of the screen. Now, the replacement for the 2nd one, has also a stuck pixel near the top of the screen only noticeable when viewing all black background and you really have to look for it. The 3rd monitor is also the newest one with a January 2016 build date. The other 2 were from Novermber 2015.

https://flic.kr/p/EuFDnu
Build dates: from left to right ...Jan 2016 / Nov 2015 / Nov 2015
Notice the slight tint on the Jan 2016 panel on the far left, this is also with the same OSD settings for all of them.

https://flic.kr/p/Ev38B4
Back light bleed is almost not existent same goes for ips glow. This is by far the best out of the group.

https://flic.kr/p/FqiKVS
Again when using the Iphone6+ camera to take the photo we all know it over exposes the picture making any BLB look exaggerated but the Jan 2016 panel still fine here.

https://flic.kr/p/EuFDzo
White uniformity looks fine to me, except that pinkish tint again compared to the other two.

https://flic.kr/p/Ev38DP
***!! I found a stuck/dead pixel near the top of the screen Nooo!. Although Its very hard to see unless you look for it and you also need to be moving your head side to side to really catch it. Its so sad, that a monitor that cost $760+ I'm actually considering accepting the single dead pixel just because I'm so tired of the return and exchange process..

https://flic.kr/p/FsD86M
I also noticed that the 2016 build is also shorter by a 1/4 of an inch at full height compared to the Nov 2015 models just FYI..

I guess I'm going to massage the stuck pixel in hopes of getting it back to work again. I haven't decided yet if I'm going to keep it or settle for a stuck dead pixel.. decisions.. decisions...


----------



## ExcitedByNoise

This seems like the perfect time to jump into this thread. I've been rocking the same triple monitor setup for years now and I pulled the trigger on one XB271HU to see how I like it. Now I am asking myself do I buy 2 more to make it a triple or return it and go another way.

Overall, I think it's a huge step up from my 5 or 6 year old TN monitor. Although I'd prefer semi-gloss like those.

My biggest gripe is the bottom bezel on this thing. No matter what, I'm probably going to have a gap because the bottom bezel is going to keep them from lining up flush. I don't see any reason they couldn't have added a bevel on the side to help make this easier.

I'm considering going with the ASUS, even though I like most of the aspects of the Acer better. But those have a more uniform bezel. Although look like overall this would still create a wider gap than the Acer.

Or I can deal with the gap, maybe add a strip of plastic back there to make it less visible.

Otherwise, I'm pretty patient and would consider waiting on another iteration of this monitor and seeing if that fix the bezel. Seems like this followed the 270 fairly quickly. Maybe they'll drop the Predator logo too for something more professional.

My least favorite option would be to shave the bezel to make them line up. Seems like a terrible option, if I was really patient I'd prefer maybe trying to 3D print a replacement instead.

I'd be interested in hearing @EVO PC's take on this, since you're already rocking the setup I'm gunning for.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> I prefer a constant refresh for lowest possible input lag, having a 8.3ms input lag at 120 fps then a 10ms input lag at 100 fps considering they are directly after each other with gsync, it adds more input lag compared to a constant 6.94ms between frames with tearing, 144hz constant is best logically for competitive play.


That's true. But I hate both tearing and micro-stuttering therefore synchronization is a must for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVO PC*
> 
> On my 3rd replacement, first one had dust particle on the screen. Second one has a stuck pixel glowing white near the center of the screen. Now, the replacement for the 2nd one, has also a stuck pixel near the top of the screen only noticeable when viewing all black background and you really have to look for it. The 3rd monitor is also the newest one with a January 2016 build date. The other 2 were from Novermber 2015.


That stuck pixel it is visible on all backgrounds ? Or only on black ? This is really a shame, I also had January model with also perfect backlighting - same as you but it had dust almost in the center of the screen and uniformity was worse than my DEC panel which has pretty solid uniformity, no dust or bad pixels but it has worse backlighting. But I think I can live with this as I have no more power to jump in the lottery again...


----------



## EVO PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExcitedByNoise*
> 
> This seems like the perfect time to jump into this thread. I've been rocking the same triple monitor setup for years now and I pulled the trigger on one XB271HU to see how I like it. Now I am asking myself do I buy 2 more to make it a triple or return it and go another way.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing @EVO PC's take on this, since you're already rocking the setup I'm gunning for.


Sorry, forgot to mention the other 2 monitors on my pictures are going back to Amazon. The middle one and the one on the far right are due for shipping, I just wanted to experience the Nvidia surround setup for once.


----------



## ExcitedByNoise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVO PC*
> 
> Sorry, forgot to mention the other 2 monitors on my pictures are going back to Amazon. The middle one and the one on the far right are due for shipping, I just wanted to experience the Nvidia surround setup for once.


Thanks for the response. I found a dead pixel on mine last night anyway, so I'm sending it back. It's an October 2015 build, seems to look way worse than your Jan 2016 build overall. Know that better versions of this monitor exist, having a dead pixel, and this stupid bottom bezel together are enough for me to send it back to Amazon. I'll go back to my 3x 1920:1200 until I find a monitor I like enough to buy 3. $2400+taxes is too much to drop and not get perfection. I'm not even rebuilding my rig until Pascal, which could be another year for consumer cards anyway.


----------



## jlp0209

Also returned my latest and didn't exchange for another. One of the dust specks actually moved down to non viewable part of screen which I was happy about. Looked closer and there were 2 more specks, those didn't move. I wonder if Asus quality will be better now that they supposedly check for BLB. Doubtful but I'll be paying attention.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Also returned my latest and didn't exchange for another. One of the dust specks actually moved down to non viewable part of screen which I was happy about. Looked closer and there were 2 more specks, those didn't move. I wonder if Asus quality will be better now that they supposedly check for BLB. Doubtful but I'll be paying attention.


Asus don't check anything. My guess it's only marketing because lot of Amazon customers complained. It's still crap. I had January unit and blb is afain the same story. My got worse over time. It also has horrible uniformity. The top still obviously darker/yellowish than rest. I had September, October and January models and they've changed nothing :-/


----------



## Lotty

Hi Mates,

after 4 Weeks now my BLB is gone forever. Im so happy and ty for helping !

Good luck all


----------



## Pereb

Could anyone please check if the PC can still interact with devices plugged into the USB ports (mainly the ones in the back) when the monitor is switched off? I know of that fast charge option in the OSD but I don't know if it disables the hub entirely.


----------



## zeuswsu

Hey everyone! I've been lurking for a while comparing this monitor to the Asus one and finally got my January build Acer through Newegg. Like some others on here, I came from a Dell S2716DG and am happy with my decision. A couple of thoughts I'll put in number form because I've been drinking a bit tonight and it seems like the easiest way right now









1. My monitor came with some minimal BLB in the upper left corner and also along the bottom of the screen. Thanks to Darylrese and whoever else mentioned to loosen the screw behind the Predator logo because that eliminated the bleed I had behind the logo and also the right lower corner. Now I'm left with just a bit in the upper left corner that I don't think I'll ever notice. I sit about 2 feet from my monitor and I now know what people mean by IPS glow. The farther back you can be from IPS monitors the better it seems.

2. Uniformity seems decent, but could someone please link me to a decent test for that?

3. As a long time user of TN panels, seeing how much the colors pop in video games is nothing short of amazing. I play TF2 a lot and seeing Kritz rockets fire off is fun to watch







Also some of those 4k videos on youtube really show off the differences between TN and IPS colors.

4. I thought about buying the ASUS because I thought the Predator logo would be hideous, but to be honest it's kinda cool looking in person. The stand is also much better in person then it looks in pictures, but I use a VESA mount so I don't use the stand.

5. I compared side be side with the Dell S2716DG and I really think the S2716DG is a solid monitor, even more so after the comparison. When both monitors are calibrated to my liking the Acer wins but not by a huge amount. The Dell is still a decent monitor especially for being a TN panel.

6. Hopefully this wasn't all too painful to read


----------



## profaneomena

This might be a faq but i can't find the answer..
Where can i see which "build" my monitor is ? The date that is.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profaneomena*
> 
> This might be a faq but i can't find the answer..
> Where can i see which "build" my monitor is ? The date that is.


It's at the box. There is a label with SN and also manufacturing date.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeuswsu*
> 
> Hey everyone! I've been lurking for a while comparing this monitor to the Asus one and finally got my January build Acer through Newegg. Like some others on here, I came from a Dell S2716DG and am happy with my decision. A couple of thoughts I'll put in number form because I've been drinking a bit tonight and it seems like the easiest way right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My monitor came with some minimal BLB in the upper left corner and also along the bottom of the screen. Thanks to Darylrese and whoever else mentioned to loosen the screw behind the Predator logo because that eliminated the bleed I had behind the logo and also the right lower corner. Now I'm left with just a bit in the upper left corner that I don't think I'll ever notice. I sit about 2 feet from my monitor and I now know what people mean by IPS glow. The farther back you can be from IPS monitors the better it seems.
> 
> 2. Uniformity seems decent, but could someone please link me to a decent test for that?
> 
> 3. As a long time user of TN panels, seeing how much the colors pop in video games is nothing short of amazing. I play TF2 a lot and seeing Kritz rockets fire off is fun to watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some of those 4k videos on youtube really show off the differences between TN and IPS colors.
> 
> 4. I thought about buying the ASUS because I thought the Predator logo would be hideous, but to be honest it's kinda cool looking in person. The stand is also much better in person then it looks in pictures, but I use a VESA mount so I don't use the stand.
> 
> 5. I compared side be side with the Dell S2716DG and I really think the S2716DG is a solid monitor, even more so after the comparison. When both monitors are calibrated to my liking the Acer wins but not by a huge amount. The Dell is still a decent monitor especially for being a TN panel.
> 
> 6. Hopefully this wasn't all too painful to read


Awesome man! Glad to hear you like it and your BLB went after loosening the screw. Not sure why its there in the first place haha

I too came from the Dell S2716DG and like you say that's a great monitor but this one for me is quite a way ahead. No pixel inversion, better colour, extra Hz and less grainy coating is win win for me.

I feel exactly the same way about the logo and stand, much more subtle in real life than in product pictures on the internet.


----------



## pixelator

I would like to show you the glow/blb in my current replacement.



Also I have found a bad pixel in a bottom border and it is barely visible. I am wondering if it is a stuck pixel, dead pixel or dust. Any idea?



I would like to know your feedback and if I should keep it considering this is my second replacement.


----------



## zeuswsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I too came from the Dell S2716DG and like you say that's a great monitor but this one for me is quite a way ahead. No pixel inversion, better colour, extra Hz and less grainy coating is win win for me.


Definitely happy I made the switch the more I use the monitor. Everything is so much more vibrant. Now to figure out how to sell my Dell so my wife doesn't disown me.


----------



## squirtis

Ok gentlemen my fourth one is going back and I'm getting my money back. My fourth one has terrible uniformity. The right side is blue and the left side is yellow. It's fine during gaming but if I'm editing photos or browsing certain websites you really start to see it.


----------



## brian19876

Well im joining the club my monitor will be here tomorrow what are the chances of getting a good one first try after reading the forums im afraid i made a mistake ordering it . i will keep my figures crossed and hope its worth the upgrade from my asus vg236 1080p monitor


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Well im joining the club my monitor will be here tomorrow what are the chances of getting a good one first try after reading the forums im afraid i made a mistake ordering it . i will keep my figures crossed and hope its worth the upgrade from my asus vg236 1080p monitor


You never know...you might be suprised! Let's hope you get a good one! Let us know tomorrow.

Don't get too annoyed if you don't as most of us have had to get 1 or 2 before finding a good one. Both of mine were good but my second was perfect.









I'm just uploading an unboxing / mini review on youtube if you guys are interested. Its 5.9 GB so taking awhile to process haha Almost done now though.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixelator*
> 
> I would like to show you the glow/blb in my current replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I have found a bad pixel in a bottom border and it is barely visible. I am wondering if it is a stuck pixel, dead pixel or dust. Any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know your feedback and if I should keep it considering this is my second replacement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixelator*
> 
> I would like to show you the glow/blb in my current replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I have found a bad pixel in a bottom border and it is barely visible. I am wondering if it is a stuck pixel, dead pixel or dust. Any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know your feedback and if I should keep it considering this is my second replacement.


This is normal IPS glow and you can't get better. That pixel is not dead but probably som dust trapped behind the screen. These are plagued with it. In my opinion 50% or more screens are affected by this. But it's on a place out of sight so this is not a big tragedy. In any case, if it has good uniformity I would keep it. You hardly find better. You can have no dust but you can have horrible uniformity or BLB. My January model which is going back has bad uniformity but no bad pixel or dust. BLB is also non existent. Unfortunately, uniformity is prio nr. 1 for me so I can't accept it. I use the monitor pretty much for office and it's a pain to start on non uniform screen for me. The top 1/3 is obviously darker / yellowish than rest. My December model which I probably keep (90%) has no dust or bad pixels, pretty good uniformity (left side is little bit warner but still acceptable as it is not extensive - it's exactly on the edge of my tolerance







) and little bit BLB at right corners hardly visible. Also on the edge







This may go better with time. I'm a picky person, especially if I'm buying such expensive product and this is the 8th 144Hz panel I have tried and this one is the best - but as I said still not perfect. So you can imagine what your chances to get a good one are. Unfortunately, not very high... You must won a lottery to get flawless one....


----------



## jlp0209

Since I'm a glutton for punishment, I decided to try yet again while at Microcenter picking up a SSD, they happened to get 2 XB271's in stock. I got a Jan 2016 build this time. At long last, no dead or stuck pixels or dust!!! Uniformity looks very good to me as well! I will test for BLB tonight when it gets dark out, but under normal usage I can't see anything that stands out in terms of BLB.

Interestingly this unit is great out of the box in terms of gamma and color. I didn't need to adjust gamma at all, just basing it off of visual inspection on a few gamma testing websites. In terms of color adjustments, I have the monitor set to 144hz, brightness 35, color mode user. R 98, G 99, B 100. Least amount of color adjustment I've ever had to do which is a bonus.

Fingers crossed there will be minimal to average BLB when I check tonight, but at long last it looks like I finally have a keeper!


----------



## squirtis

If all I had was blb I would have been happy...


----------



## Darylrese

For those of you who are interested, grab yourself a coffee (or energy drink!) and take a look at my unboxing and mini review...Not the best as i am full of cold / flu but hope it helps some of you who are looking to buy this monitor.

The 4k video and gaming footage at the end (30:00) was taken on my current 'Perfect Panel' and the rest of the review was done on my original sample.






Simply stunning monitor.


----------



## ajx

Mine has improved about reducing bleeding without doing anything
It has been reduced overtime
Do not need to return it and to pick another one (lottery)
No dust, no dead pixel, good uniformity, keep it, bleeding/glow has greatly exaggerated overall by pictures taken by bad camera quality (smartphone)


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> For those of you who are interested, grab yourself a coffee (or energy drink!) and take a look at my unboxing and mini review...Not the best as i am full of cold / flu but hope it helps some of you who are looking to buy this monitor.
> 
> The 4k video and gaming footage at the end (30:00) was taken on my current 'Perfect Panel' and the rest of the review was done on my original sample.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply stunning monitor.


Your accent is quite obvious ;P


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Mine has improved about reducing bleeding without doing anything
> It has been reduced overtime
> Do not need to return it and to pick another one (lottery)
> No dust, no dead pixel, good uniformity, keep it, bleeding/glow has greatly exaggerated overall by pictures taken by bad camera quality (smartphone)


How much time did it take to reduce ? I have very faint BLB at right top and bottom corners. In bottom corner it exaggerates a glow a bit so just wonder if this can ease overtime. It's still pretty good but always could be better







I also have no dead/stuck pixels or dust under the screen. This is pretty annoying to deal with. Also what's uniformity on yours? My is pretty good as well, best of all 8 144Hz panels I've owned from Asus and Acer. Still not 100% but pretty acceptable. I personally think these panels may have either good or bad uniformity but never perfect. Who tells otherwise is probably not so immersive but me with my well trained eye can see every difference in luminance and color uniformity







I wish I'm not such sensitive to these things


----------



## ajx

3 weeks, i have still some BLB at the right top and bottom corners but it has been reduced for sure
I think there is nothing you can do for the glow, its inherent, not sure about it, try to find your best distance/viewing angle
I know it sounds crazy, but if you got BLB/Glow on the right maybe put monitor sightly on the left side, it will less be noticeable
Myself i got used to have my monitor sightly on the right side, screen monitor matching with mouse/mousepad area just underneath it
Yes it sounds crazy but its perfectly usable


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> 3 weeks, i have still some BLB at the right top and bottom corners but it has been reduced for sure
> I think there is nothing you can do for the glow, its inherent, not sure about it, try to find your best distance/viewing angle
> I know it sounds crazy, but if you got BLB/Glow on the right maybe put monitor sightly on the left side, it will less be noticeable
> Myself i got used to have my monitor sightly on the right side, screen monitor matching with mouse/mousepad area just underneath it
> Yes it sounds crazy but its perfectly usable


Yes I know there is nothing for the glow but if you have bleed in corners the glow is exaggerated pretty much. Usually glow is pure silver color. But if there is a bleed, eve slight one the glow may change the color to more yellowish, in worst case orange. And it's damn big difference if there is only silver glow or orange mess in corners. I had two monitors like that and it was a pain. I've found it pretty annoying position myself to get best bleed reduced position







I'm watching it from appx. 60cm so there is little bit of glow visible, it's pretty eliminated from 1m but my table is too small to push the monitor more back. But it's not too much so I don't care.

Yes, slightly on the right helps a lot but I've found it a bit unnatural but maybe one can get accustomed to it







Also helps if you look from more bottom position.

What about uniformity ? I have one area sliiightly warmer and if I focus I can notice it after a while but yes, I'm very picky here and have no tolerance for uniformity issues so it's still little bit hard for me to accept but I think I get used to it and start to ignore it. Needles to say, my previous samples had much worse uniformity than this.

In any case in games this monitor is pure heaven. Especially at 144+ Hz. I was thinking to grab one of those ultrawides panels which should have better uniformity because they are from LG but 've found out that 100Hz is not enough form be. I've got used to those silky movements at 144+ and I would have hard time to go back to 100







Hopefully with DP1.3 spec we will see 144+ LG panels with great uniformity and high resolutions. Until then this is the best we can get.


----------



## jlp0209

To add onto my post from earlier today regarding my new monitor, did the BLB tests now that it's dark out. Some minor BLB visible at 80 brightness but it's virtually gone at my 24/7 setting of 35 brightness. White uniformity while not perfect is very good, I've seen far worse and have yet to see a perfect one. Some brownish tint at toward the top - left / center part of the screen. Still haven't found any pixel defects or dust. All in all this one is FINALLY a keeper. Glad that my three month lottery is over once and for all.









Black screen 80% brightness:


Black screen 35% brightness:


White screen 35% brightness:


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Your accent is quite obvious ;P


What do you mean? haha


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> What do you mean? haha


UK ;p


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> To add onto my post from earlier today regarding my new monitor, did the BLB tests now that it's dark out. Some minor BLB visible at 80 brightness but it's virtually gone at my 24/7 setting of 35 brightness. White uniformity while not perfect is very good, I've seen far worse and have yet to see a perfect one. Some brownish tint at toward the top - left / center part of the screen. Still haven't found any pixel defects or dust. All in all this one is FINALLY a keeper. Glad that my three month lottery is over once and for all.


Lol, what the heck is your camera ? That power LED is blue and you have green on photos







Nevertheless, you are right that panel with perfect uniformity simply does not exist here. At the end it comes how sensitive a person is to see these uniformities. Sadly this is a "feature" of AUO panels. So if someone looks for perfect uniformity he can search for ever. LG panels are far better here but they have actually no fast refresh rate displays. Max. 100Hz but lot of time with troubles.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> What do you mean? haha


Spell every syllable when you are speaking








Love UK accent, it sounds way better than US


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Lol, what the heck is your camera ? That power LED is blue and you have green on photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, you are right that panel with perfect uniformity simply does not exist here. At the end it comes how sensitive a person is to see these uniformities. Sadly this is a "feature" of AUO panels. So if someone looks for perfect uniformity he can search for ever. LG panels are far better here but they have actually no fast refresh rate displays. Max. 100Hz but lot of time with troubles.


The green light is from one of my speakers, Klipsch ProMedia 2.1's. I try to angle them away from photos but I guess it didn't work haha. It's very bright. When I got them I didn't realize the LED never goes off but they are awesome so I kept them.

I am noticing the slight brownish / warmer tint on several white web pages toward the left side but I am living with it. Every other background is nice and uniform. Much better than other units and better than the Asus with its top 25% of screen being way darker. I'm not exchanging this one, it's as good as I'll get. Once I start gaming on it I forget about the uniformity issue, it's great.

Edit, here's a photo of uniformity on a youtube page.


----------



## Synthtastic

After owning the monitor for a few weeks now I can say it seems like any BLB I had has been reduced greatly and now I just have minor glow but even that looks like it has been reduced. I'll take some videos but I definitely see improvement over time. Too bad the white uniformity isn't the greatest.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> The green light is from one of my speakers, Klipsch ProMedia 2.1's. I try to angle them away from photos but I guess it didn't work haha. It's very bright. When I got them I didn't realize the LED never goes off but they are awesome so I kept them.
> 
> I am noticing the slight brownish / warmer tint on several white web pages toward the left side but I am living with it. Every other background is nice and uniform. Much better than other units and better than the Asus with its top 25% of screen being way darker. I'm not exchanging this one, it's as good as I'll get. Once I start gaming on it I forget about the uniformity issue, it's great.


Aaah! Lol :-D It looks like you have swapped power led for green







I hate any shining diodes on electronics, especially one Acer use on these monitor is ridiculously bright even if dimmed. So I've turned it of completely as it's a pain in the dark









Seems you have exactly the same panel like me. I have very similar BLB and also a bit of this uniformity but it's on the edge of my acceptability







Only slight a bit more and this goes back to the store. Also there is a bit glow in right hand corners with veeery slight yellowish tint - it's not pure silver as on the left side. I hope this will get better over time because I suppose minimal BLB which is at these corners will go away. Let's see...

I also found the color uniformity except white and grey is perfect. Even better than on my previous Dell U2715H where image was obviously brighter towards the edges. Well I think this is the best we can get here. I also don't believe there exist a panel with perfect uniformity here. Don't tell me about Asus, this is pure tragedy. I had 4 of them from 3 batches and one was worse than other. It was so bad I couldn't read text on white background.... I have no idea how people can tolerate such horrendous uniformity.

And exactly, once we decide to keep it and return window is closed then I'm sure we will quickly start to ignore all these minor flaws and start to enjoy the monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthtastic*
> 
> After owning the monitor for a few weeks now I can say it seems like any BLB I had has been reduced greatly and now I just have minor glow but even that looks like it has been reduced. I'll take some videos but I definitely see improvement over time. Too bad the white uniformity isn't the greatest.


This is great. Did the glow reduce and change also it's appearance? I mean it's more silverish now ? Yeah, uniformity is something we have to accept unfortunately. As I said perfectly uniform panel does not exist.


----------



## Benny89

Guys, are you keeping your XB on 165HZ 24h? I keep mine at 144, since I do not know if keeping it OCed won't hurt monitor in long run

I have to say that review samples are awesome. I have tiny bit of IPS silverish glow in bottom corners (visible only in total dark on total black background) and absolutely ZERO Backlight bleed (and you know how sensitive I am for it).

Wish all units would be as good as review samples







. It really sucks to play this lottery. 6 months....


----------



## M3LON4

For the moment I don't use 165 Hz and I don't plan to use it. 144 Hz is already great.


----------



## jlp0209

I also keep mine at 144hz, I would never notice the difference at 165hz and I don't play any FPS games either.


----------



## Synthtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Guys, are you keeping your XB on 165HZ 24h? I keep mine at 144, since I do not know if keeping it OCed won't hurt monitor in long run
> 
> I have to say that review samples are awesome. I have tiny bit of IPS silverish glow in bottom corners (visible only in total dark on total black background) and absolutely ZERO Backlight bleed (and you know how sensitive I am for it).
> 
> Wish all units would be as good as review samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It really sucks to play this lottery. 6 months....


I keep mine at 144hz cause I can't get my 980Ti to downclock when idle when it's 165hz but I am also wondering if there is any long term issues caused by keeping it overclocked. That's really the only other reason why I don't run 165hz yet.


----------



## zeuswsu

144hz for me too. I don't see a reason for 165hz at this point. It's nice to have the option though if I want to try it out in the future.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gigantoad

165hz none stop here.


----------



## misiak

In my opinion it's same as overclocking GPU. Why wouldn't you get better performance from a piece of hardware if it's possible ? So I vote for 165Hz - why not ? It's always nice to have some headroom. So you can for example run at 150Hz without utilization of v-sync at 144Hz. Also if you watch 25FPS content is better to run at this refresh rate. And last but not least it's very unlikely you can utilize new games at 165Hz unless you have at least 2 x 980TI gpus installed







And to be honest, I can feel the difference between 144Hz and 165Hz but I'm pretty much sensitive...

Benny, can you post the photo of white uniformity of your panel ?

And Benny, since this is review sample, can you check for how long this monitor has been turned on before you have bought it ? Could be interesting to see.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Guys, are you keeping your XB on 165HZ 24h? I keep mine at 144, since I do not know if keeping it OCed won't hurt monitor in long run
> 
> I have to say that review samples are awesome. I have tiny bit of IPS silverish glow in bottom corners (visible only in total dark on total black background) and absolutely ZERO Backlight bleed (and you know how sensitive I am for it).
> 
> Wish all units would be as good as review samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It really sucks to play this lottery. 6 months....


No doubt the OC raises the temp of the G-SYNC module by at least a few degrees. I used 165hz on the first unit sent back today, and enjoyed it in Factorio, but 144hz is plenty good enough for sure.

For $800 less than an x34, I'll keep playing this lottery.


----------



## Darylrese

I run mine 165hz permanent.

I think it adds just a tad more smoothness which i love. I also like seeing more FPS in games that can achieve high fps.

If it advertises 165hz, it should be safe to do 165hz.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> No doubt the OC raises the temp of the G-SYNC module by at least a few degrees. I used 165hz on the first unit sent back today, and enjoyed it in Factorio, but 144hz is plenty good enough for sure.
> 
> For $800 less than an x34, I'll keep playing this lottery.


Yeah, I also thought about X34 but it has many issues and still needs to mature. Hopefully once DP1.3 is available we will see 3440x1440 ultrawides with 144Hz+ refresh rates and panels also from LG. Really hope for this. Of course without issues like scanlines, coil whine, etc.... The dream would be of course perfect OLED monitors with high res and g-sync but I suppose we have to wait for them for several years.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Benny, can you post the photo of white uniformity of your panel ?
> 
> And Benny, since this is review sample, can you check for how long this monitor has been turned on before you have bought it ? Could be interesting to see.


Ok, I will take picture of white screen but I have average mobile camera so I do not know if it will show you anything.

How to check how ling it has been turned on?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, I will take picture of white screen but I have average mobile camera so I do not know if it will show you anything.
> 
> How to check how ling it has been turned on?


Download *softMCCS*

Btw here some pictures of mine. It's shot from appx. 1.5 meter with DSLR during a day in not very bright room.

Here is white uniformity... I think it's pretty good and best from 8 panels I've had. It's hardly visible here (I think it is not visible at all lol) but it is still not perfect but I'm crazy picky already after 6 month of desperate searching







It's sliiiiighly warmer on left side but to realize that you have to focus on it. I'd hardly find better in my opinion. I'm sure once return window is closed I start to ignore it









Also no dust or bad pixels. Very little, almost no BLB. I think this disappear completely within few weeks.



This is black uniformity:



Master screen (that DSLR is pure crap







)



For reference some older photos of previous panels I've had:

Left XB271HU / Right PG279Q:



Pathetic uniformity on both. Also notice how Asus is much warmer:



Same Acer after couple of days. You can see how BLB reduced but the biggest one is still there as it is too much



And various screens where I don't remember the order. No comment on these:


----------



## misiak

And here find two variances









My new XB271HU



One of old XB271HU



PG279Q


----------



## brian19876

maybe my calibration is way off but its not much better than my asus vg236 not all that impressed maybe im blind


----------



## pixelator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> And here find two variances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new XB271HU
> 
> 
> 
> One of old XB271HU
> 
> 
> 
> PG279Q


Do you think you could show the barely glow/blb of the one you want to keep at night? I would like to compare it with mine to know how far I am from a good unit. I am still doubting myself about keeping it or just trying my last lotery ticket.


----------



## brian19876

looks kida bad to me


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixelator*
> 
> Do you think you could show the barely glow/blb of the one you want to keep at night? I would like to compare it with mine to know how far I am from a good unit. I am still doubting myself about keeping it or just trying my last lotery ticket.


Yes, I can make a photo this night. It strongly depends what distance you take photo from and the brightness level. Basically I have glow only in bottom right corner which is visible from appx. 60 - 70cm. It's more silverish but not 100% silver as I would wish. Glow is inevitable as we all know but one can be more prominent than other. From 1.5 meter it's eliminated completely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> 
> looks kida bad to me


Hmm, hard to say. I think the photo is pretty exaggerated and I'm sure it does not look like that in person. I can see two smaller bleed spots at left side and of course one behind predator logo - this can be fixed by loosening the screw at the back of monitor. I would also give him some time to burn in. From my experience clouding in corners will ease and may practically disappear in some time. Can you take the photo from 2 meters ?


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> And here find two variances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new XB271HU
> 
> 
> 
> One of old XB271HU
> 
> 
> 
> PG279Q


Wow nice mate, it looks cooler
Your old screen displays look too much warmer
Whats your settings?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Wow nice mate, it looks cooler
> Your old screen displays look too much warmer
> Whats your settings?


Nah, that was taken with iPhone, the cooler one is with DSLR but I had obviously bad white balance







It's not that cool at all


----------



## brian19876

Is it normal for white to be so yellow on a ips I thought it was suppose to be better than a tn for color maybe im doing something wrong. This monitor seems to be dull compared my old 1080p tn it seems to have a more vibrant picture. maybe there is something wrong with my panel any ideas. Everyone seem to love this display once you get passed the bleed i dont understand why it looks so bad to me


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Is it normal for white to be so yellow on a ips I thought it was suppose to be better than a tn for color maybe im doing something wrong. This monitor seems to be dull compared my old 1080p tn it seems to have a more vibrant picture. maybe there is something wrong with my panel any ideas. Everyone seem to love this display once you get passed the bleed i dont understand why it looks so bad to me


Unfortunately, this is common issue with these AUP panels. Doesn't matter if Asus or Acer (but Asus is even worse) I'm still yet to see a perfect uniformity on these and what is worse that this is more like temperature uniformity







Even my last sample is a tad warmer on the let site. It's pretty subtle because even camera has problems to capture it but I can see that if I work on computer. But I'm extremely sensitive. I believe 90% users would not notice. My guess is there is no panel with great uniformity here... You just ned to accept or look for something else.

In any case you should play with RGB settings. But sometimes it depends on panel. I've seen same models and one was yellow like crazy and other was OK. Nothing to do here in this case, just to replace.


----------



## soulj4h

Just placed my order for a refurbished model on ebay for 500.00. Gamer on a budget. Hoping the monitor gods pity me and give me a good one. I know I got it 300 dollars off, but having a bit of buyers remorse spending so much on a screen. Hoping I feel better about it when I actually get it.


----------



## ajx

Whats your own settings btw?
I ve seen some icc files, how does it work?


----------



## Darylrese

Just a reminder about my Unboxing and Mini Review for this monitor...






ICC profiles are just colour calibration files which can be installed into the OS.

Someone with a professional calibration tool calibrates their monitor and saves a copy of the settings in a ICC Profile. That can then be imported on other machines to benefit from calibrated colour settings. It will work well for most, but every panel is different so it may look weird on some panels.


----------



## rev1810

Hey Guys,

I just got my monitor for Bestbuy and it is from NOV 2015 batch. I am new to IPS panels and I would really appreciate your advice on the bleed and white uniformity. The photos do exaggerate the bleed a bit but on a dark screen I can see the yellow bleed in the bottom right corner. The bleed on the top left corner is not that apparent. I have taken the photos in a dark room from a meter away. My brightness is set to 30. Please let me know what you guys think. Should I keep it or try another one? Thank you.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rev1810*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got my monitor for Bestbuy and it is from NOV 2015 batch. I am new to IPS panels and I would really appreciate your advice on the bleed and white uniformity. The photos do exaggerate the bleed a bit but on a dark screen I can see the yellow bleed in the bottom right corner. The bleed on the top left corner is not that apparent. I have taken the photos in a dark room from a meter away. My brightness is set to 30. Please let me know what you guys think. Should I keep it or try another one? Thank you.


It looks more like IPS glow but is a bit yellowish. Can you see it from 2 meters or it dissapears ? Also white uniformity looks pretty decent. If you haveno other defects like dust and bad pixels then I would consider to keep it. Use monitor for a week an you will see if you are ok with it or not. But you should now, that every IPS screen has some glow but each may have different appearance. I saw orange glows which are absolutely unacebtable, then I also saw pure silver glows which are best. And then you have slightly yellowish like you have which is not the best but also not worst







It's so hard with these panels, so hard...


----------



## rev1810

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It looks more like IPS glow but is a bit yellowish. Can you see it from 2 meters or it dissapears ? Also white uniformity looks pretty decent. If you haveno other defects like dust and bad pixels then I would consider to keep it. Use monitor for a week an you will see if you are ok with it or not. But you should now, that every IPS screen has some glow but each may have different appearance. I saw orange glows which are absolutely unacebtable, then I also saw pure silver glows which are best. And then you have slightly yellowish like you have which is not the best but also not worst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so hard with these panels, so hard...


Thanks for the reply. Good to know that glow comes in many colors. I always thought it was only in silverish white color. Anyway, I see it when I sit dead center in front of the monitor but it disappears when I move towards the right. In other words, if I line up my eyes to the right bezel, the yellow color disappears. I did read that some people got better results over time. So like you said, I will keep it for a week and see. Also, I ordered another xb271hu from bestbuy so I can compare and keep the better one. Will upload pics of that too and would really appreciate your input.


----------



## brian19876

Well i finally got my panel adjusted to where it looks good and got my whites back to white. My panel has no stuck or dead pixels and has very good uniformity only problem is bleed near logo and the corner near the buttons is the big one for me. How long do you have to exchange at amazon i think im going to hold on to it for a week and see if the corner gets better. I love the panel after i finally got it adjusted to my liking.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Well i finally got my panel adjusted to where it looks good and got my whites back to white. My panel has no stuck or dead pixels and has very good uniformity *only problem is bleed near logo and the corner near the buttons is the big one for me*. How long do you have to exchange at amazon i think im going to hold on to it for a week and see if the corner gets better. I love the panel after i finally got it adjusted to my liking.


Try loosening the screw behind the logo (on the back of the monitor)


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rev1810*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Good to know that glow comes in many colors. I always thought it was only in silverish white color. Anyway, I see it when I sit dead center in front of the monitor but it disappears when I move towards the right. In other words, if I line up my eyes to the right bezel, the yellow color disappears. I did read that some people got better results over time. So like you said, I will keep it for a week and see. Also, I ordered another xb271hu from bestbuy so I can compare and keep the better one. Will upload pics of that too and would really appreciate your input.


I have exactly the same as you and decided to keep it. Well I saw one or two samples with only silver glow (though not 100% silver) and yes, it's better to look at it but it's not a big difference. Usually the glow area is the same only color is slightly different - now I'm not talking about orange glow - this is unacceptable. Sure it makes you think and ask yourself "Can I get better?" Probably yes, but you risk too much with this decision. There are so many defects you may have with these monitors that glow is the least problem.

I can give you one advice, move your monitor 10cm or 20cm to back and your glow will be reduced pretty much. My sitting distance is 70cm appx. and I can see it as well but if I move back to 90cm it's almost completely gone.

Also my theory is that this glow is caused but not very even lcd layers and there is some leakage which causing slightly yellowish color of the glow. This could be less prominent within few weeks of monitor usage as the layers align. But it's only a theory so it may not work









Yes, it's always good to order more and keep the better, however this can be sometimes problematic. Because I had two samples and both had no bleed but one of them had slightly better glow appearance. It was bit more silverish and a bit smaller. Not a big deal but it was better BUT it had bad uniformity and one dust particle right in the middle of the screen. It was hard to spot but once you know about it you can't simply keep it


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Well i finally got my panel adjusted to where it looks good and got my whites back to white. My panel has no stuck or dead pixels and has very good uniformity only problem is bleed near logo and the corner near the buttons is the big one for me. How long do you have to exchange at amazon i think im going to hold on to it for a week and see if the corner gets better. I love the panel after i finally got it adjusted to my liking.


What's your OSD setting ? That "bleed" in right bottom corner is most probably IPS glow. Move your head towards right bottom corner and check if it is still visible.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rev1810*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got my monitor for Bestbuy and it is from NOV 2015 batch. I am new to IPS panels and I would really appreciate your advice on the bleed and white uniformity. The photos do exaggerate the bleed a bit but on a dark screen I can see the yellow bleed in the bottom right corner. The bleed on the top left corner is not that apparent. I have taken the photos in a dark room from a meter away. My brightness is set to 30. Please let me know what you guys think. Should I keep it or try another one? Thank you.


Yellow = Backlight bleed, IPS glow = Silver / Blue I would say thats backlight bleed. Also that 'spot' in the bottom right doesnt look normal!


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What's your OSD setting ? That "bleed" in right bottom corner is most probably IPS glow. Move your head towards right bottom corner and check if it is still visible.


im using
40 brightness
55 contrast
user color
red 98
blue 99
green 92

im at work right now i will try to move my head towards the right hand corner when i get home


----------



## rev1810

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yellow = Backlight bleed, IPS glow = Silver / Blue I would say thats backlight bleed. Also that 'spot' in the bottom right doesnt look normal!


Thank you for the input. I actually followed two of your videos on your channel to setup the monitor properly and perform all the tests. So thanks for the videos and keep up the good work. If you remember in your comparison video with s2716dg, you point at yellow bleed in the bottom right corner of your monitor as well, which disappears once you move away. That is exactly what I have too but a much much bigger patch of it on the screen when compared to yours. I ordered another monitor to compare so hopefully I will see less yellow on that one. I have been playing witcher 3 on it since yesterday and during gameplay it is not that prominent. That GSYNC is amazing though.

You also mention that you would try the monitor for a few more days to see if that yellow bleed/glow goes away. Did it go away? Are you gonna keep that monitor?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rev1810*
> 
> Thank you for the input. I actually followed two of your videos on your channel to setup the monitor properly and perform all the tests. So thanks for the videos and keep up the good work. If you remember in your comparison video with s2716dg, you point at yellow bleed in the bottom right corner of your monitor as well, which disappears once you move away. That is exactly what I have too but a much much bigger patch of it on the screen when compared to yours. I ordered another monitor to compare so hopefully I will see less yellow on that one. I have been playing witcher 3 on it since yesterday and during gameplay it is not that prominent. That GSYNC is amazing though.
> 
> You also mention that you would try the monitor for a few more days to see if that yellow bleed/glow goes away. Did it go away? Are you gonna keep that monitor?


Hiya,

The panel i had in those videos was my first one. This had some backlight bleed (yellow) and also white unifromity wasn't perfect. I recieved a second XB271HU and that is the one i have now. This one has ZERO backlight bleed (yellow) and white uniformity is perfect. Basically the first one you can see in the videos was good, but the second was PERFECT.

No the backlight bleed on my first one did not go away and i had it just under 2 weeks. Some people here are reporting theirs has reduced / gone over time but i wasnt going to risk it. My second one had some in the bottom middle but as soon as i loosened off the screw it was perfect.

If you watch the last part of my review on this monitor (30mins in) that will show you how good my panel is. Hope this helps.


----------



## jlp0209

After a few days with the latest monitor the uniformity is starting to bother me. I am working from home today and it's painfully obvious that the left half of the screen is a different color than the right half. I paused a game last night that had a horizontal banner across the screen and the white lettering was cooler on the right compared to left, and the green color of the banner was different slightly right vs left as well. I'd never notice in-game though. I am thinking this one will go back too. My IPS display on my laptop is perfectly uniform, as are the two in my office.


----------



## Darylrese

That sucks man. Uniformity is not the best in that screenshot.

I cant remember who asked me if the panel would fit on a different mount but the answer is no. I tried to get the stand from a Dell U2515H to fit and the bottom location lugs are different. I took both stands apart to see if i could make it fit, but they arent the same bracket mount so it wont work wihout a lot of modification. You are better off finding a universal VESA mount.

Problem is, all the VESA stands i have found only support upto 24" displays which is strange.


----------



## Waro

Look on the maximum weight they are compatible with, not the screen size. The screen size isn't relevant, they just write it down to give customers a clue if their monitor fits or not.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> The panel i had in those videos was my first one. This had some backlight bleed (yellow) and also white unifromity wasn't perfect. I recieved a second XB271HU and that is the one i have now. This one has ZERO backlight bleed (yellow) and white uniformity is perfect. Basically the first one you can see in the videos was good, but the second was PERFECT.
> 
> No the backlight bleed on my first one did not go away and i had it just under 2 weeks. Some people here are reporting theirs has reduced / gone over time but i wasnt going to risk it. My second one had some in the bottom middle but as soon as i loosened off the screw it was perfect.
> 
> If you watch the last part of my review on this monitor (30mins in) that will show you how good my panel is. Hope this helps.


I would like to see that perfect uniformity of yours because I've never ever seen a perfect uniformity on these or asus monitors. And gees, I've seen many.


----------



## Xerclif

ls this a true 8-bit panel? I'm noticing a lot of banding on my current monitor.


----------



## Avant Garde

It would be good if someone can post a photo of BLB at 80% brightness. I for example, never use my monitor with brightness below 60% let alone 40% or 30%, that's just insane.


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> It would be good if someone can post a photo of BLB at 80% brightness. I for example, never use my monitor with brightness below 60% let alone 40% or 30%, that's just insane.


This one is done at 97 brightness









take care that, if this looks pretty good like that ( for BLB ), glow is a lot more visible as soon as you are close to the monitor. When gaming I am able to see it in the lower right corner on dark screen ( typically loading screen ).


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> It would be good if someone can post a photo of BLB at 80% brightness. I for example, never use my monitor with brightness below 60% let alone 40% or 30%, that's just insane.


I use 80% during day no issues







Sometimes also at night







But there is are rule that lowering brightness can help to reduce bleed ONLY if bleed is present. If there is no bleed you can have 100% brightness and everything looks perfect. So lowering brightness is only a workaround for those with BLB but it will no resolve the issue. Same for glow, lowering brightness reduces glow only a bit and I think it's not worth of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> This one is done at 97 brightness
> 
> take care that, if this looks pretty good like that ( for BLB ), glow is a lot more visible as soon as you are close to the monitor. When gaming I am able to see it in the lower right corner on dark screen ( typically loading screen ).


I can't see any BLB on your, but the quality of photo is very bad. Seems you have some clouding behind Predator logo ? If so, loosen the screw at the back of monitor and it will disappear. This fix works for 100%.

Try to re-take the photo with higher quality. Btw, why did you set brightness at 97% - any specific reason for that ? Do you run this monitor on such brightness ?

And what RGB, contrast and brightness do you guys use ? Have no idea if it's correct but I don't have spider to test.

I have R87 G90 B98
Saturation 140
Brighness: 80
Contrast: 53
6-axis color: R46 G45 and rest 50


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerclif*
> 
> ls this a true 8-bit panel? I'm noticing a lot of banding on my current monitor.


Yes, it's 8bit. Check your color profile in windows or in NVidia control panel if you haven't messed up gama curve. I've notice I have no banding at default monitor gama. If I change gama curve in software it introduces some banding. My monitor default gama is slightly off (2.1) so I had to correct it in nvcp to have 2.2.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I would like to see that perfect uniformity of yours because I've never ever seen a perfect uniformity on these or asus monitors. And gees, I've seen many.


Posted it awhile ago man. I haven't got photos of web pages at the moment but happy to take some at some point. I actually noticed a bit of brown tinge in the bottom left yesterday in Google Chrome but i think i'm starting to see things because it certainly wasn't there before yesterday lol

All this talk of bad panels is making me trying to find faults with mine lol


----------



## redragor

Hey guys,

How do you deal with the glow in lower right corner? Everything is fine with mine except IPS Glow. It's hurting my eyes while on the dark content.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redragor*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> How do you deal with the glow in lower right corner? Everything is fine with mine except IPS Glow. It's hurting my eyes while on the dark content.


If you can see it in dark content, thats backlight bleed not glow. Glow only exists when looking at the panel from an angle or looking into the corners. Head on it should be almost pitch black if you have no backlight bleed.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Look on the maximum weight they are compatible with, not the screen size. The screen size isn't relevant, they just write it down to give customers a clue if their monitor fits or not.


I thought that but i dont want it to topple over and break lol

This interests me greatly for £30


----------



## redragor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> If you can see it in dark content, thats backlight bleed not glow. Glow only exists when looking at the panel from an angle or looking into the corners. Head on it should be almost pitch black if you have no backlight bleed.


Looks like you are right. It's Backlight bleed. Here is a description with a picture which show my problem:
http://www.pchardwarehelp.com/guides/backlight-bleeding.php

So I will have to return it once again









Updated


----------



## Darylrese

You forgot the picture dude


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Posted it awhile ago man. I haven't got photos of web pages at the moment but happy to take some at some point. I actually noticed a bit of brown tinge in the bottom left yesterday in Google Chrome but i think i'm starting to see things because it certainly wasn't there before yesterday lol
> 
> All this talk of bad panels is making me trying to find faults with mine lol


I mean in person







Because I have the same like you (on pictures) but I can see that left side is very slightly warmer. Of course I need to focus on it but I can see a small difference in uniformity. However, this is far best what I have seen and pretty acceptable for me. Otherwise this one would go back to the store. And as I know 99% the other won't be better I decided to keep it and stopped looking for perfect uniform panel because it simply does not exists between these 144Hz AUO panels. We need to accept this reality. It's gaming monitor in first place. But what is worse that majority of these panels have unacceptable uniformity so it's a big lottery and we have to deal with so many issues.

Hehe, I'm perfectionist so I'm looking for faults all the time







I should stop with this


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I use 80% during day no issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes also at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there is are rule that lowering brightness can help to reduce bleed ONLY if bleed is present. If there is no bleed you can have 100% brightness and everything looks perfect. So lowering brightness is only a workaround for those with BLB but it will no resolve the issue. Same for glow, lowering brightness reduces glow only a bit and I think it's not worth of it.
> 
> I can't see any BLB on your, but the quality of photo is very bad. Seems you have some clouding behind Predator logo ? If so, loosen the screw at the back of monitor and it will disappear. This fix works for 100%.
> 
> Try to re-take the photo with higher quality. Btw, why did you set brightness at 97% - any specific reason for that ? Do you run this monitor on such brightness ?
> 
> And what RGB, contrast and brightness do you guys use ? Have no idea if it's correct but I don't have spider to test.
> 
> I have R87 G90 B98
> Saturation 140
> Brighness: 80
> Contrast: 53
> 6-axis color: R46 G45 and rest 50


I have updated the pic with better quality... 97 brightness is not my settings, it was just a test with max brightness ( don't ask me why 97 and not 100, I was fighting with OSD at that time ... ). Glow is kinda annoying as soon as you are close to the monitor. ( 40 cm ) Each time I notice it, I am tempted to move my head in front of it to be sure that it is glow and not blb lol..
I dont remember the exact number but I am using around 30 brightness.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redragor*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> How do you deal with the glow in lower right corner? Everything is fine with mine except IPS Glow. It's hurting my eyes while on the dark content.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> If you can see it in dark content, thats backlight bleed not glow. Glow only exists when looking at the panel from an angle or looking into the corners. Head on it should be almost pitch black if you have no backlight bleed.


That's not true Daryl, IPS glow, especially the one in right side corners is also visible from head on position. All depends of the distance you are looking at the panel from. Around 60cm this is pretty extensive and as you go far it disappears slowly. At around 90cm it's very faint and from > 1m practically non existent. So I recommend to look at the monitor from at least 90cm in pitch black room.

@redragor, take a picture in dark room of black background at 100% brightness from 2 meters and I will tell you if it's a glow or BLB...


----------



## redragor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> @redragor, take a picture in dark room of black background at 100% brightness from 2 meters and I will tell you if it's a glow or BLB...


I'll do that later today.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> I have updated the pic with better quality... 97 brightness is not my settings, it was just a test with max brightness ( don't ask me why 97 and not 100, I was fighting with OSD at that time ... ). Glow is kinda annoying as soon as you are close to the monitor. ( 40 cm )
> I dont remember the exact number but I am using around 30 brightness.


This is super normal, nothing to worry about. These are IPS panels... And from your photo you have only small amount of bleed around the predator logo and this is 100% fixable just by loosening the screw at the back of the monitor







Give us the photo of white background and if the uniformity is good keep that guy... And of course, don't stare at the monitor from 30cm







70cm is min a to reduce glow I recommend at least 90cm...


----------



## M3LON4

this is my first IPS panel so this is new for me... I was kinda worried about BLB before purchasing it when in fact glow is a more serious issue than I thought if the panel is OK. My desk is only 60 cm deep so I cannot really be as far as you suggest , and what's the point of big monitor if we have to be 1 meter away ?

This beeing said I can live with the glow, I noticed it on bottom right of every loading screen but well, the monitor is such a dream otherwise that I can accept that minor drawback. Side-effect ( impactless in normal use ), the angle views are also bad.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> this is my first IPS panel so this is new for me... I was kinda worried about BLB before purchasing it when in fact glow is a more serious issue than I thought if the panel is OK. My desk is only 60 cm deep so I cannot really be as far as you suggest , and what's the point of big monitor if we have to be 1 meter away ?
> 
> This beeing said I can live with the glow, I noticed it on bottom right of every loading screen but well, the monitor is such a dream otherwise that I can accept that minor drawback. Side-effect ( impactless in normal use ), the angle views are also bad.


Yes, I have same experience, it's visible during loading screen and it's kinda annoying but we have to accept it if we want IPS monitors. Sure VA and TN don't have this issues but there are other each of their own







Still I think, IPS panels are most universal. And personally I can't stand TN at all and also have problems with VA. On IPS the only problem is glow which is inevitable. But depends what kind of glow, I saw really bad orange glows which ruined the overal image quality.

Well IPS glow from angles is really bad but only at night and only at black background. Otherwise the angles are great. Even better than LG IPS panels - especially vertically









I also have only 60cm table but I moved it a bit from the wall and sit a bit more back so I watch from 70cm but it's still bit visible, from 90cm it's great, but I also would need a bigger table.


----------



## Killa Cam

Welp, 4 months later and im going to try this monitor one more time.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's not true Daryl, IPS glow, especially the one in right side corners is also visible from head on position. All depends of the distance you are looking at the panel from. Around 60cm this is pretty extensive and as you go far it disappears slowly. At around 90cm it's very faint and from > 1m practically non existent. So I recommend to look at the monitor from at least 90cm in pitch black room.
> 
> @redragor, take a picture in dark room of black background at 100% brightness from 2 meters and I will tell you if it's a glow or BLB...


This dude speaks the truth.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Welp, 4 months later and im going to try this monitor one more time.


Good luck this time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> This dude speaks the truth.


Thx, btw what's yours alike ? Uniformity, glow, bleed, dust, dead pixels ?


----------



## soulj4h

Got notification that my monitor shipped out from the acer recert store. Man, I want this thing yesterday.


----------



## Rithik

Don't suppose anyone else got a replacement notification from Amazon. I ordered mine back in January and somehow got a notification that they're replacing my monitor, at no charge, without requiring me to send the item back and it's being delivered tomorrow.

Except... I didn't place the order and the address it's going to isn't mine. I've since changed all my account information just to be sure and contacted Amazon. They're going to issue an intercept on the order and investigate how it happened. Some **** out there almost got a free monitor, ***! It's also highly suspicious that it's shipping out of an Indianapolis, Indiana warehouse to... you guess it, an Indianapolis address. No less than 30 minutes from the Amazon fulfillment office. Makes me nervous an Amazon employee or thought they'd get a free monitor.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rithik*
> 
> Don't suppose anyone else got a replacement notification from Amazon. I ordered mine back in January and somehow got a notification that they're replacing my monitor, at no charge, without requiring me to send the item back and it's being delivered tomorrow.
> 
> Except... I didn't place the order and the address it's going to isn't mine. I've since changed all my account information just to be sure and contacted Amazon. They're going to issue an intercept on the order and investigate how it happened. Some **** out there almost got a free monitor, ***! It's also highly suspicious that it's shipping out of an Indianapolis, Indiana warehouse to... you guess it, an Indianapolis address. No less than 30 minutes from the Amazon fulfillment office. Makes me nervous an Amazon employee or thought they'd get a free monitor.


Sounds like your account got compromised.


----------



## Rithik

Not denying that possibility but I also had 2 step authentication on my account. Could be my fault sure, but what are the chances the address it's being shipped to is less than 30 minutes from the amazon office? Very suspicious to me especially since it was 3 months after my original order and it stated, "You do not need to return the parts". There is no way Amazon would legit allow that.


----------



## DukeLukewarm

Do you guys give out awards for absolute bottom of the barrel panels? Because I think this deserves one.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DukeLukewarm*
> 
> Do you guys give out awards for absolute bottom of the barrel panels? Because I think this deserves one.


All I'm seeing here is overexposed IPS glow that looks nowhere like what the actual screen should.


----------



## DukeLukewarm

What about the massive purple stain/trail all over the monitor that looks EXACTLY like that in real life?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DukeLukewarm*
> 
> What about the massive purple stain/trail all over the monitor that looks EXACTLY like that in real life?


I assumed that was a reflection or something. That's really bad indeed.


----------



## DukeLukewarm

Here's the kicker, the box was covered in dust and filth, and held together by duct tape.
What kind of RMA is that?

...You know, maybe I should even mention the most important part.

I'd like to show some pictures of the monitor in use, but I can't. Because it's completely broken. That "black" screen is the most I ever got out of it. Not even the NVidia G-Sync splash screen, much less a video signal from my PC.


----------



## rev1810

Hi Guys,

Just got my monitor and I am running into a weird issue. The monitor turns on but that's about it. I does not show anything on windows and the OSD does not respond at all. It does not show me anything. I am using display port cable. I have tried couple of them. It can't be th cable issue as the OSD does not show up either. I have to press pretty hard against the bottom bezel for the power button to work. Did any of you face this issue?


----------



## zeuswsu

Wow that's bad Dukelukewarm, so I take it this was an RMA replacement straight from Acer?

I'm mostly happy with my monitor but it seems like it has a cooler tint out of the box. A lot of people on this forum seem to complain that their monitor is too warm in color, is it possible for it to be manufactured to be too cool?

Where I notice it the most is on the whites. It looks fine when im gaming or watching YouTube videos, but when I'm just surfing around on websites the whites seem really blueish. I tried some of the settings people here posted and .icc profiles, but all those settings seem to crank up the blue which makes the problem worse. I've found the best setting is the default warm settings and even that seems a bit blue to me.

Maybe my eyes are bad? Could it be this is desirable by most people and I need to just get used to it? I had a TN panel before this one so maybe it's just getting used to IPS panels but my wife thinks the whites look a bit strange also.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DukeLukewarm

RMA from an online retailer that sent the monitor back to Acer, and had a replacement shipped to my address. So yes, straight from Acer effectively.

I don't think I can support a company that pulls that kind of garbage, so I'll look into a different monitor now. But are there even any other options that combine solid refresh rates/responsiveness/low motion blur and good image quality (Not that the Acer was even all that stellar on that front)? Preferably in the same size and resolution tier.


----------



## zeuswsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DukeLukewarm*
> 
> RMA from an online retailer that sent the monitor back to Acer, and had a replacement shipped to my address. So yes, straight from Acer effectively.
> 
> I don't think I can support a company that pulls that kind of garbage, so I'll look into a different monitor now. But are there even any other options that combine solid refresh rates/responsiveness/low motion blur and good image quality (Not that the Acer was even all that stellar on that front)? Preferably in the same size and resolution tier.


Are you in the US? I'm guessing you might not be since that isn't something amazon or Newegg would do. At least I don't think Newegg would do that...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> All I'm seeing here is overexposed IPS glow that looks nowhere like what the actual screen should.


You definitely deserve some award because this is the most screwed panel I have ever seen in this thread. Sorry man, send it to RMA asap...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rev1810*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my monitor and I am running into a weird issue. The monitor turns on but that's about it. I does not show anything on windows and the OSD does not respond at all. It does not show me anything. I am using display port cable. I have tried couple of them. It can't be th cable issue as the OSD does not show up either. I have to press pretty hard against the bottom bezel for the power button to work. Did any of you face this issue?


Do you have correct input selected in OSD ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeuswsu*
> 
> Wow that's bad Dukelukewarm, so I take it this was an RMA replacement straight from Acer?
> 
> I'm mostly happy with my monitor but it seems like it has a cooler tint out of the box. A lot of people on this forum seem to complain that their monitor is too warm in color, is it possible for it to be manufactured to be too cool?
> 
> Where I notice it the most is on the whites. It looks fine when im gaming or watching YouTube videos, but when I'm just surfing around on websites the whites seem really blueish. I tried some of the settings people here posted and .icc profiles, but all those settings seem to crank up the blue which makes the problem worse. I've found the best setting is the default warm settings and even that seems a bit blue to me.
> 
> Maybe my eyes are bad? Could it be this is desirable by most people and I need to just get used to it? I had a TN panel before this one so maybe it's just getting used to IPS panels but my wife thinks the whites look a bit strange also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


It can be warm, it can be cold and also a combination. This is pretty common with these panels







Did you play with RGB settings ? Try to reduce blue channel to have it warmer. Good to mention whites are not very good on these panels can't be compared with LG panels. Also try to play with contrast.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DukeLukewarm*
> 
> RMA from an online retailer that sent the monitor back to Acer, and had a replacement shipped to my address. So yes, straight from Acer effectively.
> 
> I don't think I can support a company that pulls that kind of garbage, so I'll look into a different monitor now. But are there even any other options that combine solid refresh rates/responsiveness/low motion blur and good image quality (Not that the Acer was even all that stellar on that front)? Preferably in the same size and resolution tier.


The only options are 21:9 100Hz ultrawides from Asus or Acer and these have their own issues and cost 1300$. So not really... And you should also know that all these 144+Hz panels all are from AU Optronics - so this is their fault in first place. Andi this is just poor QC by Acer (Asus is the same +/-) or it could also happened during transport, hard to say... You really had a bad luck.


----------



## zeuswsu

Thanks. I've messed around the RGB a lot, but not with the contrast at all. Thanks for the suggestion. I'm also getting an Asus to compare. I'll at least know if what I'm seeing is normal for these panels even of the Asus ends up having quality problems. Maybe what I'm seeing is normal for the panels, I'm comparing it to a dell IPS monitor at work that looks good to me straight out of the box.

Things still look amazing besides the whites so it's not a deal breaker for me ☺

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rev1810

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Do you have correct input selected in OSD ?


I cannot get the OSD to work even to check what input it is on. OSD buttons do not respond. I tried both HDMI and DP cables hoping it would auto switch and give me something to see. Unfortunately, nothing. My first monitor does not have this issue.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Got my second one from Best Buy. Another Nov build.

This is has no blb as well, everything is perfect except for the uniformity. It is better than the first, but still the left half is warmer than the right. I may or may not keep it since everything else is good, and it's only really noticeable on whites... Not too sure yet.


----------



## rev1810

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Got my second one from Best Buy. Another Nov build.
> 
> This is has no blb as well, everything is perfect except for the uniformity. It is better than the first, but still the left half is warmer than the right. I may or may not keep it since everything else is good, and it's only really noticeable on whites... Not too sure yet.


Hello there, fellow Canadian!!
I got my second one from bestbuy too. Both of them are from November build. First one has BLB in the bottom right corner. Very noticeable on black screen but not so much in regular use. Second one turns on but the OSD does not respond and no image on screen. Its a shame though as it seems better than the first one with minimal BLB. Just ordered another one. I already feel so tierd of this trial and error process.

I have a dell u2515h which I got for 375 bucks and that has such a good panel. Wish they had GSYNC IPS 144hz.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeuswsu*
> 
> Thanks. I've messed around the RGB a lot, but not with the contrast at all. Thanks for the suggestion. I'm also getting an Asus to compare. I'll at least know if what I'm seeing is normal for these panels even of the Asus ends up having quality problems. Maybe what I'm seeing is normal for the panels, I'm comparing it to a dell IPS monitor at work that looks good to me straight out of the box.
> 
> Things still look amazing besides the whites so it's not a deal breaker for me ☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Yes, no way to compare these to Dell. I had U2715H and the quality was much better. Picture was beautiful and whites were bright and clear. On these panels it looks more like gray, not white............ But to see it you would need to have panels side by side. I had so I know what I'm talking about. It was hard to say Dell bye because I also work on PC but for games these 165Hz panels are outstanding. I was thinking about those 100hz ultrawides with g-sync but if I've tried 100Hz after 165Hz and it felt like 60Hz vs 100Hz







And also that price and problems with scanlines and coil whine... so I kept this one even not 100% perfect. I have no more power to try further. I will wait until ultrawides fix all issues or until something better come out. Then I sell this and grab a new one but I think this won't happen any soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rev1810*
> 
> I cannot get the OSD to work even to check what input it is on. OSD buttons do not respond. I tried both HDMI and DP cables hoping it would auto switch and give me something to see. Unfortunately, nothing. My first monitor does not have this issue.


OSD should work even without cable connected to monitor. Seems there is a hardware problem. Return back and exchange...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Got my second one from Best Buy. Another Nov build.
> 
> This is has no blb as well, everything is perfect except for the uniformity. It is better than the first, but still the left half is warmer than the right. I may or may not keep it since everything else is good, and it's only really noticeable on whites... Not too sure yet.


I have exactly the same, everything perfect only left side a little bit warmer. It's very small difference but I can see it is some situations - especially like you said on whites and also gray. However, I keep this one because I doubt I can get any better. I had 8 of these panels and besides other issues all had bad uniformity so this can't be coincidence. If there exist a panel with perfect uniformity I'm still yet to see it...


----------



## misiak

So guys, I know I said I will keep this panel but I've just decided to return my XB271HU back. I just can't stand that temperature shift where left part of the display is slightly warmer. I thought I can live with that, but I simply can't. Also I'm not super satisfied with right bottom glow size and color. I know it can be better. So good luck to all of you, this was my last try with 144+ Hz AUO panels and I'm done with them for good. I will wait until something new maybe from LG or Samsung come out because we really need it. AUO has de facto monopoly in fast refresh rate panels and quality suffers because no one force them to make it better. We need a competition here badly. So back to 60Hz/75Hz and 1080p - this will be hard


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I would like to see that perfect uniformity of yours because I've never ever seen a perfect uniformity on these or asus monitors. And gees, I've seen many.


Mine is an October model, and as perfect uniformity.


----------



## jlp0209

Here's another one I just got, Dec build. No BLB again and white uniformity is best I've had so far. Small splotch of brown tint toward top center / left but it's not bad at all. Stupid stuck white pixel in bottom center of screen that's only visible on black and very dark backgrounds is the only kicker. My store is cool with my exchanges, even had a chat with manager about Asus' new BLB QC press release and he again recommended I go with Asus. Not going to happen. As long as store is cool with it I'll keep trying until I get exhausted of this nonsense.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Mine is an October model, and as perfect uniformity.


Don't know, it looks good but doesn't look perfect to me but maybe in person it is different. Mine also looks great on photos - especially solid white but I can see that left side is a bit warmer. It's better visible on pages with gray background and with some text in the middle. Maybe you are not so sensitive to temperature changes but I'm and extremely.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Here's another one I just got, Dec build. No BLB again and white uniformity is best I've had so far. Small splotch of brown tint toward top center / left but it's not bad at all. Stupid stuck white pixel in bottom center of screen that's only visible on black and very dark backgrounds is the only kicker. My store is cool with my exchanges, even had a chat with manager about Asus' new BLB QC press release and he again recommended I go with Asus. Not going to happen. As long as store is cool with it I'll keep trying until I get exhausted of this nonsense.


Sorry to say this but for me this is very bad uniformity. Pretty yellowish, especially at top. This is not good uniformity at all







But if it's OK for you then enjoy the panel, every person has different sensitivity to this.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sorry to say this but for me this is very bad uniformity. Pretty yellowish, especially at top. This is not good uniformity at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if it's OK for you then enjoy the panel, every person has different sensitivity to this.


Photo makes it look more yellow than it is and I also didn't really adjust color yet. All I want is "good" not perfect uniformity which this one finally has, and no pixel defects. Images on screen aren't different colors on the top or sides like previous ones. So this is acceptable to me. I haven't seen one yet without any brown or yellow spot. Running pixel fixer program to try and unstick the white pixel, not optimistic it'll work.


----------



## Darylrese

Hey guys,

Today i mounted my Acer XB271HU to a VESA desk stand. Found it in my local computer shop for £30 and its great. Tilt, 360 swivel and height adjustable just like the original stand.

It makes this monitor look much nicer and also i can now have the monitor pushed further back which will help my eyes and IPS glow









I can finally raise my monitor when i am using my Logitech G25 Steering wheel too with the hand operated height adjustment


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Today i mounted my Acer XB271HU to a VESA desk stand. Found it in my local computer shop for £30 and its great. Tilt, 360 swivel and height adjustable just like the original stand.
> 
> It makes this monitor look much nicer and also i can now have the monitor pushed further back which will help my eyes and IPS glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can finally raise my monitor when i am using my Logitech G25 Steering wheel too with the hand operated height adjustment


That looks fantastic! Now if only I could find a monitor that I'd keep...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> That looks fantastic! Now if only I could find a monitor that I'd keep...


Thanks man! Any luck unsticking your white pixel?

Mine is still very close to perfect. Still feel very lucky


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Photo makes it look more yellow than it is and I also didn't really adjust color yet. All I want is "good" not perfect uniformity which this one finally has, and no pixel defects. Images on screen aren't different colors on the top or sides like previous ones. So this is acceptable to me. I haven't seen one yet without any brown or yellow spot. Running pixel fixer program to try and unstick the white pixel, not optimistic it'll work.


In the end it matters only if you like it or not. For me the problem would be that the top 1/3 is obviously darker. You won't see this in games or solid backgrounds easily but you will find it during browsing web for example. Also it's very unlikely that you can get rid of dead pixel and if not then return it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks man! Any luck unsticking your white pixel?
> 
> Mine is still very close to perfect. Still feel very lucky


Daryl, what's happened that now it's only close to perfect ?









I've bought today Dell S2216H for 140$ just for fun because it has LG panel and I need some spare monitor and it has tragic uniformity as well. More than half of the right side is greenish. What the hell companies are doing ? Shame on Dell this pass their QC. Same problem like S24 I had before. Tomorrow back to the store it goes. Think I need to buy some Eizo. My 5 years old LG 23" had perfect uniformity...


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> In the end it matters only if you like it or not. For me the problem would be that the top 1/3 is obviously darker. You won't see this in games or solid backgrounds easily but you will find it during browsing web for example. Also it's very unlikely that you can get rid of dead pixel and if not then return it.
> Daryl, what's happened that now it's only close to perfect ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought today Dell S2216H for 140$ just for fun because it has LG panel and I need some spare monitor and it has tragic uniformity as well. More than half of the right side is greenish. What the hell companies are doing ? Shame on Dell this pass their QC. Same problem like S24 I had before. Tomorrow back to the store it goes. Think I need to buy some Eizo. My 5 years old LG 23" had perfect uniformity...


I don't notice poor uniformity on web sites either, again the photo makes it look worse than it really is. Stuck pixel didn't go away this morning when I ran the program before work. Monitor is going back. May take the manager up on his suggestion to try the Asus once more. Regardless I am done with the Acer I think. If the Asus is bad I will try Viewsonic next week or two.

That sucks about the Dell! We can't win


----------



## zeuswsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Today i mounted my Acer XB271HU to a VESA desk stand. Found it in my local computer shop for £30 and its great. Tilt, 360 swivel and height adjustable just like the original stand.
> 
> It makes this monitor look much nicer and also i can now have the monitor pushed further back which will help my eyes and IPS glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can finally raise my monitor when i am using my Logitech G25 Steering wheel too with the hand operated height adjustment


Looks good man. I use a ergotron tall mount which I love since I move my monitor all around for watching TV and other things on it. Plus I'm tall myself so I needed something I could raise up higher then most mounts go.

Yours looks like a perfect match color wise, good find









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## arkansaswoman22

How is everyone liking this monitor? Any issues?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> How is everyone liking this monitor? Any issues?


Summary of the thread: This monitor is still a lottery, but of all the 2560 x 1440 IPS G-SYNC monitors this one gives you the best chance of winning or at least getting a decent one.

From a lottery perspective I really wonder how the Eizo Foris FS2735 compares, but not enough people are buying it due to its price which is perfectly understandable. I can't find much reason to buy that over this monitor, based on TFTCentral's review of the FS2735. It negates one of the main reasons to go with AMD cards, which is cost.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> How is everyone liking this monitor? Any issues?


Boredgunner covered a lot of the points, there's also the upcoming competitor to this and the PG279Q from ViewSonic, however that is supposedly in the $1000+ price range. I bought my monitor secondhand off of another user on this forum to skip the lottery and was extremely satisfied however please be aware that it is indeed still a lottery, unfortunately.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Boredgunner covered a lot of the points, there's also the upcoming competitor to this and the PG279Q from ViewSonic, however that is supposedly in the $1000+ price range. I bought my monitor secondhand off of another user on this forum to skip the lottery and was extremely satisfied however please be aware that it is indeed still a lottery, unfortunately.


PG279Q is an asus monitor not a viewsonic


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> PG279Q is an asus monitor not a viewsonic


The wording and sentence structure was a bit confusing. What he meant to say was, "There is also the upcoming ViewSonic equivalent that will be a competitor to both this (XB271HU) and the PG279Q."

For the premium ViewSonic will be charging, it had better have a very low defect rate.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Summary of the thread: This monitor is still a lottery, but of all the 2560 x 1440 IPS G-SYNC monitors this one gives you the best chance of winning or at least getting a decent one.
> 
> From a lottery perspective I really wonder how the Eizo Foris FS2735 compares, but not enough people are buying it due to its price which is perfectly understandable. I can't find much reason to buy that over this monitor, based on TFTCentral's review of the FS2735. It negates one of the main reasons to go with AMD cards, which is cost.


I doubt the FS2735 is much better, simply because it uses the M270DAN02.3 panel with the older backlight retention system. As far as I can see, the brightness uniformity on these is pretty bad. On the two I've tested, a small area on the center was significantly brighter than the rest of the screen, kinda like there are dark stains all around it. Here's a pic : 
You just don't see this on photos of the XB271HU, at least not to this extent..

I've noticed the same thing on Malinkadink's MG279Q pictures, and TFTCentral's review of the FS2735 states that only 31% of the panel surface is within 10% of center luminance) so I'm guessing it's standard for that panel. I know brightness dips are normal but these are excessive, and that's on top of the color issues (my latest one is yellowish on the left side and greenish on the right side)... Although I was hesitant because of minimal bleed, I'm returning my XB270HU after all and getting it swapped for a 271. I personally wouldn't consider any of the 144Hz IPS monitors that don't use the M270DAN02.6 the XB271HU uses.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I doubt the FS2735 is much better, simply because it uses the M270DAN02.3 panel with the older backlight retention system. As far as I can see, the brightness uniformity on these is pretty bad. On the two I've tested, a small area on the center was significantly brighter than the rest of the screen, kinda like there are dark stains all around it. Here's a pic :
> You just don't see this on photos of the XB271HU, at least not to this extent..
> 
> I've noticed the same thing on Malinkadink's MG279Q pictures, and TFTCentral's review of the FS2735 states that only 31% of the panel surface is within 10% of center luminance) so I'm guessing it's standard for that panel. I know brightness dips are normal but these are excessive, and that's on top of the color issues (my latest one is yellowish on the left side and greenish on the right side)... Although I was hesitant because of minimal bleed, I'm returning my XB270HU after all and getting it swapped for a 271. I personally wouldn't consider any of the 144Hz IPS monitors that don't use the M270DAN02.6 the XB271HU uses.


Excellent point. So that raises the question: Which one will the ViewSonics use?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Excellent point. So that raises the question: Which one will the ViewSonics use?


Based on the thickness of the bezel from the pictures, and the fact it's not a "frameless" design, my guess is that it uses the 02.3 panel. There's also a possibility that it uses yet another panel but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Qba73

It is a lottery but you have better odds with Acer than with Asus.

I went through 3 p279Q's ALL had horrible BLB (not IPS Glow), all went back. these AUO panels are super sensitive. and seems that Asus's manufacturing process is putting strain on the screen at assembly. Acer may have realized this and thus has a far less footprint with the semi bezel-less design equaling less strain on the screen (just a thought)

I picked up a xb271 earlier this month with no BLB at 100% brightness, what the deal breaker was the uniformity was off, lower part of screen was white, top half yellow hue.
No amount of calibration can fix this, only mask it. Yesterday I picked up another p279q (jan16 build) and another xb271. The asus once again... horrible BLB, shame really as the whites popped on the screen and the OSD control is by far the best I ever seen. the xb271hu was a winner, this one had slight blb in lower center that was corrected completely by loosening the screw directly behind the logo. and the uniformity was spot on, no yellow hue.

so the 279q went back and the XB from earlier this month went back and now I am content.

Shame that these 700+ monitors have these issues. the monitor I was replacing was an auria eq276w (originally bought for 399) that after 4 years is still rock solid, ridiculous clarity, and colors that put the asus and acer to shame, but was only 60hz (has since been relegated to my work monitor.)

was looking forward to see what viewsonic can do when their XG2703 as I am hearing they do not use the AUO sensitive panels and are using their own. but at 1200 msrp, they need to come down for me to consider.


----------



## jlp0209

Anyone receive a refurbished XB271 from Acer / eBay store? I think someone in the thread ordered one a few days ago please post when you receive it. They are $599. I emailed Acer through eBay and they replied that they do check the screens for dead pixels and general QC prior to sending them out. Don't know if I believe that. It is very tempting to try for that price, curious if anyone has had success.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> In the end it matters only if you like it or not. For me the problem would be that the top 1/3 is obviously darker. You won't see this in games or solid backgrounds easily but you will find it during browsing web for example. Also it's very unlikely that you can get rid of dead pixel and if not then return it.
> Daryl, what's happened that now it's only close to perfect ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought today Dell S2216H for 140$ just for fun because it has LG panel and I need some spare monitor and it has tragic uniformity as well. More than half of the right side is greenish. What the hell companies are doing ? Shame on Dell this pass their QC. Same problem like S24 I had before. Tomorrow back to the store it goes. Think I need to buy some Eizo. My 5 years old LG 23" had perfect uniformity...


Well it is pretty perfect to me but white could be more vibrant i guess. At least uniformity is good and everything else. Still love it.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Don't know, it looks good but doesn't look perfect to me but maybe in person it is different. Mine also looks great on photos - especially solid white but I can see that left side is a bit warmer. It's better visible on pages with gray background and with some text in the middle. Maybe you are not so sensitive to temperature changes but I'm and extremely.
> Sorry to say this but for me this is very bad uniformity. Pretty yellowish, especially at top. This is not good uniformity at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if it's OK for you then enjoy the panel, every person has different sensitivity to this.


I don't see any uniformity issues in person, what are you seeing in the pic I posted? I will try to get more tonight when it is dark.

Here is another one I took when I first got it.


----------



## soulj4h

I actually
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Anyone receive a refurbished XB271 from Acer / eBay store? I think someone in the thread ordered one a few days ago please post when you receive it. They are $599. I emailed Acer through eBay and they replied that they do check the screens for dead pixels and general QC prior to sending them out. Don't know if I believe that. It is very tempting to try for that price, curious if anyone has had success.


I ordered mine on tuesday, and got notification it shipped wednesday with a tuesday estimated delivery date. I think your price is off as I got it on the ebay store for $499.00. It goes for $515.00 on the acer recertified store. It still looks like a lottery from them though. Some people have received screens that have been cracked/broken. I'll post up on my findings when I receive it.

Acer did say that I could send it back for a refund or replacement if I dont like the one I get.. hopefully that holds true.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I don't see any uniformity issues in person, what are you seeing in the pic I posted? I will try to get more tonight when it is dark.


For uniformity check darkness is not necessary. You hardly can see problems on pure white screen. Best to test temperature uniformity is to drag a light gray windows from left to right or up and down. If you have windows 10 you could try to drag calculator or if you have NVidia then e.g. change resolution window. If you can't see any color or luminance changes then your uniformity is good. Perfect uniformity you can find only those expensive graphics monitors but good uniformity you can find on cheap 200 - 300e monitor. And then there is bad uniformity which bother you when you look at the screen and work with web or office applications. AUO panels tend to go warmer (reddish) and what I was in LG - these tend to go greenish. I had one U2415H and this was great, very good uniformity and then I had two S glossy series and both had very bad uniformity - greenish on the right. It's really pain to buy a good monitor these days.

Btw, here's my photo of glow from my view distance. Pretty much like on the photo but a bit more yellowish. But seems pretty big to me. I saw much better glow with these panels but also much worse.



And this is detail of the corner, so this is obvious IPS glow I just don't understand why sometimes this is pure silver (best case), yellowish (worse case) and then orange (worst case - completely unacceptable). And also glow may vary in intensity between panels. I wish this can be controlled somehow because this is just crazy lottery.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The wording and sentence structure was a bit confusing. What he meant to say was, "There is also the upcoming ViewSonic equivalent that will be a competitor to both this (XB271HU) and the PG279Q."
> 
> For the premium ViewSonic will be charging, it had better have a very low defect rate.


My bad, just saw that I completely botched the sentence. But yeah, I'm interested just to see what ViewSonic intends to use to validate the supposed price point of it. They almost have to be using some sort of panel that is significantly better than AOU because otherwise no one is going to buy it. I just can't see what else they can do to claim such a price. Given the current info, I would still recommend picking up an XB271HU, but at your own risk. I highly recommend checking with your retailer regarding returns and such, especially if you're sensitive to uniformity or BLB issues.


----------



## Pereb

FS2735 says hi


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> FS2735 says hi


How it is like ? You've sold NVidia and bought AMD or what ?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> How it is like ? You've sold NVidia and bought AMD or what ?


I was just replying to the above post. FS2735 costs 1100€ and same issues as far as I can tell, and that doesn't even have the Gsync premium.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> My bad, just saw that I completely botched the sentence. But yeah, I'm interested just to see what ViewSonic intends to use to validate the supposed price point of it. They almost have to be using some sort of panel that is significantly better than AOU because otherwise no one is going to buy it. I just can't see what else they can do to claim such a price. Given the current info, I would still recommend picking up an XB271HU, but at your own risk. I highly recommend checking with your retailer regarding returns and such, especially if you're sensitive to uniformity or BLB issues.


These will have the same AUO panel as XB271HU and PG279Q. Nobody besides AUO make these panels. So the only difference could be that they have exceptional QC and have contract to get best panels from AUO they have...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I was just replying to the above post. FS2735 costs 1100€ and same issues as far as I can tell, and that doesn't even have the Gsync premium.


Ah sorry, thought you bought one







Yes, it's the same crap and this one from Viewsonic won't be any different unfortunately. AUO is the one who needs to make the process better but what for ? These are selling like crazy and there is no competition. Where is LG or Samsung. Hey, wake up...


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Ah sorry, thought you bought one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's the same crap and this one from Viewsonic won't be any different unfortunately. AUO is the one who needs to make the process better but what for ? These are selling like crazy and there is no competition. Where is LG or Samsung. Hey, wake up...


Nah, I'm getting my XB270HU swapped for a 271. Honestly I don't care if it's less than perfect as long as it's good, which my previous panels haven't been (color uniformity is a huge pet peeve of mine now, I'd rather have BLB or a dead pixel)


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Nah, I'm getting my XB270HU swapped for a 271. Honestly I don't care if it's less than perfect as long as it's good, which my previous panels haven't been (color uniformity is a huge pet peeve of mine now, I'd rather have BLB or a dead pixel)


Then don't put your hopes high







I had 8 of these 5xPG279Q and 3xXB271HU and uniformity on all expect last one was tragic. I'm still yet to see really good uniformity without temperature and luminance shifts. Asus was just horrid, Acer is better but still far from perfect. My current XB is very slightly warmer at left side but for me it's on the edge of my acceptance so still deciding if keep it or not. It's 60 : 40 I will keep because yesterday I was decided to return it but I've bought spare Dell S2216H and it has very bad uniformity as well. The right side is more to green. Man, how monitors suck these days...


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Then don't put your hopes high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 8 of these 5xPG279Q and 3xXB271HU and uniformity on all expect last one was tragic. I'm still yet to see really good uniformity without temperature and luminance shifts. Asus was just horrid, Acer is better but still far from perfect. My current XB is very slightly warmer at left side but for me it's on the edge of my acceptance so still deciding if keep it or not. It's 60 : 40 I will keep because yesterday I was decided to return it but I've bought spare Dell S2216H and it has very bad uniformity as well. The right side is more to green. Man, how monitors suck these days...


I don't expect uniformity to be perfect, but from what I can tell from the pics on this thread, I think I'm pretty much guaranteed significantly better uniformity than on my last one that I posted 1-2 pages back.









But yes, it seems manufacturers realized they can do a lot of cost-cutting on their monitor quality with only a small number of enthusiasts complaining.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I don't expect uniformity to be perfect, but from what I can tell from the pics on this thread, I think I'm pretty much guaranteed significantly better uniformity than on my last one that I posted 1-2 pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, it seems manufacturers realized they can do a lot of cost-cutting on their monitor quality with only a small number of enthusiasts complaining.


Fingers crossed. But be aware that lot of people were posting overexposed images of white uniformity - I can make them as well and it looks perfect but I can't fool myself and my eyes







But it's truth that I have very good sight so maybe some people may have consider it perfect uniformity.

These panels are pretty much same as ones in XB270HU so it's still a big lottery.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qba73*
> 
> It is a lottery but you have better odds with Acer than with Asus.
> 
> I went through 3 p279Q's ALL had horrible BLB (not IPS Glow), all went back. these AUO panels are super sensitive. and seems that Asus's manufacturing process is putting strain on the screen at assembly. Acer may have realized this and thus has a far less footprint with the semi bezel-less design equaling less strain on the screen (just a thought)
> 
> I picked up a xb271 earlier this month with no BLB at 100% brightness, what the deal breaker was the uniformity was off, lower part of screen was white, top half yellow hue.
> No amount of calibration can fix this, only mask it. Yesterday I picked up another p279q (jan16 build) and another xb271. The asus once again... horrible BLB, shame really as the whites popped on the screen and the OSD control is by far the best I ever seen. the xb271hu was a winner, this one had slight blb in lower center that was corrected completely by loosening the screw directly behind the logo. and the uniformity was spot on, no yellow hue.
> 
> so the 279q went back and the XB from earlier this month went back and now I am content.
> 
> Shame that these 700+ monitors have these issues. the monitor I was replacing was an auria eq276w (originally bought for 399) that after 4 years is still rock solid, ridiculous clarity, and colors that put the asus and acer to shame, but was only 60hz (has since been relegated to my work monitor.)
> 
> was looking forward to see what viewsonic can do when their XG2703 as I am hearing they do not use the AUO sensitive panels and are using their own. but at 1200 msrp, they need to come down for me to consider.


Where did you hear they are not using auo panels??

So you new XB has absolutely no yellow hue on the screen? No temperature shift whatsoever - only perfect uniformity? And what abot IPS glow ?


----------



## brian19876

My backlight bleed has reduce a lot after a week but I'm not too happy with performance of games I'm on 980ti sli and over half of my games have bad studder I don't know if it a sli and gsync problem or what but what's the point of all this expensive hardware is a lot of game are not playable


----------



## Ryzone

Hey guys I've been out of the game for a while. I tried a Dell U3415W and the ultrawide was awesome, but I do miss that gsync and 144Hz. Has the quality gotten any better for the XB271HU? God I still wish the Asus was just as good / better, but the facts dont lie that the Acer is the better choice. Anyways thoughts before I pull the trigger on amazon.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey guys I've been out of the game for a while. I tried a Dell U3415W and the ultrawide was awesome, but I do miss that gsync and 144Hz. Has the quality gotten any better for the XB271HU? God I still wish the Asus was just as good / better, but the facts dont lie that the Acer is the better choice. Anyways thoughts before I pull the trigger on amazon.


get the acer


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> get the acer


Yeah I agree. I just cant decide if I want to order from amazon or costco lol. I've returned 4 monitors already to amazon in the past few months.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> My backlight bleed has reduce a lot after a week but I'm not too happy with performance of games I'm on 980ti sli and over half of my games have bad studder I don't know if it a sli and gsync problem or what but what's the point of all this expensive hardware is a lot of game are not playable


Very strange. I have 980 SLI with this monitor and everything is silky smooth. I do have stutter when the game isnt running in true full screen mode, so maybe select G-Sync to run on both windowed and full screen and also make sure you have V-Sync turned on in nvidia control panel but not in games.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey guys I've been out of the game for a while. I tried a Dell U3415W and the ultrawide was awesome, but I do miss that gsync and 144Hz. Has the quality gotten any better for the XB271HU? God I still wish the Asus was just as good / better, but the facts dont lie that the Acer is the better choice. Anyways thoughts before I pull the trigger on amazon.


Varying degrees of luck i think mate. My Acer XB271HU is near on perfect. Some people are getting bad panels over and over again. UK panels seem to be very good on the whole which is strange as they all come from China anyway!

I do want to try an ultrawide at some point but those G-Sync and 100hz ones have lots of issues too. The market needs to mature a bit before i would think about trying one.

Best of luck if you go for another XB271HU and i hope you win the lottery! Let us know. Any questions do ask


----------



## mikesgt

Still no tft central review on this yet? Very surprised.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Still no tft central review on this yet? Very surprised.


Acer doesn't seem to be giving out review samples for some reason.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Acer doesn't seem to be giving out review samples for some reason.


That doesn't make any sense? Wouldn't a great review do nothing but increase their sales?


----------



## zeuswsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Acer seem to be giving out review samples for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make any sense? Wouldn't a great review do nothing but increase their sales?
Click to expand...

They've reviewed other Acer monitors so that would be strange. I know in their twitter they said they wouldn't be reviewing this monitor, they didn't really give a reason besides it being similar to the Asus that they already reviewed. Kind of a bummer, I always like using their icc profiles.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeuswsu*
> 
> They've reviewed other Acer monitors so that would be strange. I know in their twitter they said they wouldn't be reviewing this monitor, they didn't really give a reason besides it being similar to the Asus that they already reviewed. Kind of a bummer, I always like using their icc profiles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Acer is giving them and other sites reviews of other monitors, but not the XB271HU which makes no sense like mikesgt said. The XB271HU is bound to fare better than both the PG279Q and XB270HU in pretty much every way, which you can see in CallsignVega's review (he had 5 XB271HU's and 5 PG279Q's all at the same time).


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeuswsu*
> 
> They've reviewed other Acer monitors so that would be strange. I know in their twitter they said they wouldn't be reviewing this monitor, they didn't really give a reason besides it being similar to the Asus that they already reviewed. Kind of a bummer, I always like using their icc profiles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Not going to lie, that is highly disappointing. There is more than enough difference between the xb271hu and the pg279q, as well as the other Acer models.


----------



## Pereb

Yeah, doesn't look like we'll get a TFTCentral review for that one. I'm hoping for Prad.de to do one eventually, their reviews are just as detailed if not more. They even have color and brightness uniformity tests, for which the PG279Q scored a "--" (1 out of 5)


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Very strange. I have 980 SLI with this monitor and everything is silky smooth. I do have stutter when the game isnt running in true full screen mode, so maybe select G-Sync to run on both windowed and full screen and also make sure you have V-Sync turned on in nvidia control panel but not in games.


i fixed it
uninstall nvdia drivers / use DDU in safemode / reinstall driver

never would have thought to do this for just changing monitor


----------



## MaxWaves

Guys, I got this few days ago.. this is 100% brightness in a dark room,return asap? no dead pixels, i haven't done other red / blue / white tests yet.


----------



## Ryzone

Its hard to tell because that picture is very over exposed and honestly that IPS glow looks pretty normal as far as I can tell.


----------



## MaxWaves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Its hard to tell because that picture is very over exposed and honestly that IPS glow looks pretty normal as far as I can tell.


Should I lower the brightness to 50% and take multiple pictures? so far I have not experienced any glows in games, I have to test this monitor more.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWaves*
> 
> Should I lower the brightness to 50% and take multiple pictures? so far I have not experienced any glows in games, I have to test this monitor more.


I read people use between 60% - 80% but honestly everyone is different.


----------



## MaxWaves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I read people use between 60% - 80% but honestly everyone is different.


Okay will do a test tomorrow with different brightness settings, and other tests and will be back to report! I still have three weeks to return this if I want.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWaves*
> 
> Okay will do a test tomorrow with different brightness settings, and other tests and will be back to report! I still have three weeks to return this if I want.


My best advice after going through 2x PG279Q's 1x XB271HU 1x U3415W , is to dont worry about all the flaws people talk about. Just use the monitor play some games and if you don't notice any flaws then its a keeper.


----------



## MaxWaves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> My best advice after going through 2x PG279Q's 1x XB271HU 1x U3415W , is to dont worry about all the flaws people talk about. Just use the monitor play some games and if you don't notice any flaws then its a keeper.


Wow! yah very true man, so far I have not noticed any flaws in games glows or etc, tomorrow I will test some dark setting games, Metro / Batman and few others, but so far so good


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rev1810*
> 
> Hello there, fellow Canadian!!
> I got my second one from bestbuy too. Both of them are from November build. First one has BLB in the bottom right corner. Very noticeable on black screen but not so much in regular use. Second one turns on but the OSD does not respond and no image on screen. Its a shame though as it seems better than the first one with minimal BLB. Just ordered another one. I already feel so tierd of this trial and error process.
> 
> I have a dell u2515h which I got for 375 bucks and that has such a good panel. Wish they had GSYNC IPS 144hz.


Seems like all they have is Nov units, I wish we could see something more recent. Let me know how the third one ends up. I'm considering trying again myself.


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWaves*
> 
> Guys, I got this few days ago.. this is 100% brightness in a dark room,return asap? no dead pixels, i haven't done other red / blue / white tests yet.


don't take picture, just make a short video in a dark room


----------



## soldier0829

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> My best advice after going through 2x PG279Q's 1x XB271HU 1x U3415W , is to dont worry about all the flaws people talk about. Just use the monitor play some games and if you don't notice any flaws then its a keeper.


Couldn't agree more. Be practical.

My example is not perfect, but its flaws are not noticeable at all in normal use. The monitor's gaming performance more than makes up for some BLB on a totally black screen, IMO.


----------



## Ryzone

Alright guys, placed my order through costco for that godlike return policy. I'm not thrilled on learning that OSD menu. Once I get it set, I can just change from GSYNC and ULMB in the Nvidia CP, so i'm not too worried.


----------



## misiak

Hi guys, so after my 6 month battle with these 144Hz monitors I've finally decided to keep my last XB271HU. Well, it's still not perfect but the best I could get from all 8 PGs nd XBs I've tried. I've learned that to get a perfect one is like a win a jackpot in a lottery. You may get really bad panels, you can get pretty acceptable but to find a perfect is almost impossible. Good luck to everyone buying these bad guys!

My final setup:


----------



## misiak

Q
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Seems like all they have is Nov units, I wish we could see something more recent. Let me know how the third one ends up. I'm considering trying again myself.


I had 2 Dec 2015 units. One had a dust particle under the screen and pretty bad uniformity where the top was obviously darker. The second one is dust free, no bad pixel, no bleed and only some IPS glow in right bottom corner. Uniformity is almost perfect, only the left side little bit warmer but hard to spot in real use. This one is a keeper and the other was trash so it's still the same lottery even they are manufactured in same month....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Alright guys, placed my order through costco for that godlike return policy. I'm not thrilled on learning that OSD menu. Once I get it set, I can just change from GSYNC and ULMB in the Nvidia CP, so i'm not too worried.


The OSD on Acer is much better than Asus. Well, it's not so fancy but hey, it has much more options to set. Especially 6-axis color setting is a great benefit. Ridiculously Asus OSD does not have this settings even though the monitor supports it and you can set with 3rd party software. What a shame Asus did not incorporate it into their FW. Have no idea why... Also Acer has 3 slots to save your settings - this is great benefit as well for example night and day use. So people don't be fool, Acer has much better OSD than you think.

Also one remark od Asus joystick, on my previous PG279Q left arrow did not work correctly so I couldn't get back in the menu. It was possible but only with a special pressure on the stick which was not convenient at all.

Conclusion ? ACER is much better choice over Asus...


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*


Hey what monitor arm is that?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey what monitor arm is that?


That's from my old LG IPS235 23" display. I've kept it just in case







It's not very sturdy but takes much less space on my 60cm table.


----------



## Warrior 3000

Hey all!

I am a former Acer XB270HU user. LOVED my Acer XB270HU, had no bleed or ips blow at all!!!! 2 weeks ago i RANDOMLY got 2 stuck green pixels and had a FIT about it, couldnt get them unstuck. I bought my monitor from microcenter and bought the 2 year protection plan. So i took back the monitor, told them there were 2 stuck pixels and bam, they gave me all my money back. walked over to the XB1 and bought it. I got a DEC 2015 build, my friend bought one as well. Has anyone else got DEC 2015 builds? We have pretty much 0 bleed and no dead pixels!

anyway, iv been scrolling thru this thread trying to find a good color profile for this monitor? Also, does overclocking this monitor to 165hz have any profit?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior 3000*
> 
> anyway, iv been scrolling thru this thread trying to find a good color profile for this monitor? Also, does overclocking this monitor to 165hz have any profit?


It's not really wise to rely on other people's color profile since every monitor is different. One color profile will produce different results on every monitor. As for 165 Hz, the profit or benefit is... 165 Hz. Higher refresh rate, but it seems like the response time is indeed slower at 165 Hz than 144 Hz like with the PG279Q. You can always just pick the one that looks best to you.


----------



## Warrior 3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's not really wise to rely on other people's color profile since every monitor is different. One color profile will produce different results on every monitor. As for 165 Hz, the profit or benefit is... 165 Hz. Higher refresh rate, but it seems like the response time is indeed slower at 165 Hz than 144 Hz like with the PG279Q. You can always just pick the one that looks best to you.


ok thank you! ill look into doing my own settings.

Quick question about some settings, should i have game mode on? also, what the hell is OD? should i put it on normal or extreme?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's not really wise to rely on other people's color profile since every monitor is different. One color profile will produce different results on every monitor. As for 165 Hz, the profit or benefit is... 165 Hz. Higher refresh rate, but it seems like the response time is indeed slower at 165 Hz than 144 Hz like with the PG279Q. You can always just pick the one that looks best to you.


boredgunner hey what color meter do you recommend. I'd like to have nice colors just like the Dell u3415w that I sent back.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> boredgunner hey what color meter do you recommend. I'd like to have nice colors just like the Dell u3415w that I sent back.


Your eyes, knowledge of how brightness and contrast changes the image on monitor and through graphics card, they are different, using lagom website. i wouldnt recommend icc profiles as they get turned off on full screen applications anyway


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior 3000*
> 
> ok thank you! ill look into doing my own settings.
> 
> Quick question about some settings, should i have game mode on? also, what the hell is OD? should i put it on normal or extreme?


Game mode is probably best to keep disabled although you can give it a try. OD is best on Normal, it stands for overdrive which overvolts the pixels to orient them into position faster (it speeds up response times, improving motion clarity). On Extreme it will create obvious visual artifacts, namely inverse ghosting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> boredgunner hey what color meter do you recommend. I'd like to have nice colors just like the Dell u3415w that I sent back.


The i1Display Pro is one of the best out there, that's the one I'm going to get. If that's too pricey then the ColorMunki Display is a great alternative and uses the same hardware.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The i1Display Pro is one of the best out there, that's the one I'm going to get. If that's too pricey then the ColorMunki Display is a great alternative and uses the same hardware.


Alright sweet. Now I just have to figure out which monitor arm to get.


----------



## Killa Cam

finally! i got myself a good one. have a slight silverish/white glow on the bottom right, but its nothing that detracts from viewing and the temp uniformity is good too.

it seems like they improved on a lot of things from the launch versions. the stand is a lot more easier to tilt, swivel and rotate. the cables they provided are a bit more longer too. i guess my patience paid off but it also helps that i got on sale at newegg.

sooo much better than the one i got at launch. very very happy (for now







)

p.s. the one i just received was made february 2016


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> finally! i got myself a good one. have a slight silverish/white glow on the bottom right, but its nothing that detracts from viewing and the temp uniformity is good too.
> 
> it seems like they improved on a lot of things from the launch versions. the stand is a lot more easier to tilt, swivel and rotate. the cables they provided are a bit more longer too. i guess my patience paid off but it also helps that i got on sale at newegg.
> 
> sooo much better than the one i got at launch. very very happy (for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> p.s. the one i just received was made february 2016


Nice dude! Good to know, hopefully the one Costco send's me is from February ^.^


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's not really wise to rely on other people's color profile since every monitor is different. One color profile will produce different results on every monitor. As for 165 Hz, the profit or benefit is... 165 Hz. Higher refresh rate, but it seems like the response time is indeed slower at 165 Hz than 144 Hz like with the PG279Q. You can always just pick the one that looks best to you.


Is there any relevant test proving 165Hz is slower than 144Hz ???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> boredgunner hey what color meter do you recommend. I'd like to have nice colors just like the Dell u3415w that I sent back.


You can't get better image because this is 8 bit panel and Dell is 10 bit (8 bit + FRC). Also it has LG panel which is much better quality than AUO.


----------



## Hot Fuzz

Just got my XB271HU today and it's looking pretty awesome. From the small amount of testing I've done, I can't find any dead pixels or major color uniformity issues. I have a bit of backlight glow? (white) in the bottom right corner but hardly noticeable. I'll post some pictures when I get the time.

*HOWEVER*: Wondering if anyone has had any issues with 3rd party DP cables not working with the monitor? I bought a 5M Alogic Displayport cable with my monitor, and it doesn't seem to work unless I change the screen HZ to 24 with it. If I use the 1M cable (which is way too short to reach my computer) that came with it, the thing works perfectly at 165HZ and no issues. The monitor with the 3rd party cable works with the BIOS loading screen, but once it hits login for windows, it says "no signal", and I can only get it to work if I go into settings and change it to 24HZ.

I've tried installing fresh drivers but it didn't seem to work. Any help appreciated.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> Just got my XB271HU today and it's looking pretty awesome. From the small amount of testing I've done, I can't find any dead pixels or major color uniformity issues. I have a bit of backlight glow? (white) in the bottom right corner but hardly noticeable. I'll post some pictures when I get the time.
> 
> *HOWEVER*: Wondering if anyone has had any issues with 3rd party DP cables not working with the monitor? I bought a 5M Alogic Displayport cable with my monitor, and it doesn't seem to work unless I change the screen HZ to 24 with it. If I use the 1M cable (which is way too short to reach my computer) that came with it, the thing works perfectly at 165HZ and no issues. The monitor with the 3rd party cable works with the BIOS loading screen, but once it hits login for windows, it says "no signal", and I can only get it to work if I go into settings and change it to 24HZ.
> 
> I've tried installing fresh drivers but it didn't seem to work. Any help appreciated.


It's too long for [email protected] Hz. System boots at 60Hz and much lower resolution so that's the reason why it is working. You could try if it works at [email protected] and then slowly increase the frequency. You will see where it stops so you can get a rough idea.


----------



## Hot Fuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's too long for [email protected] Hz. System boots at 60Hz and much lower resolution so that's the reason why it is working. You could try if it works at [email protected] and then slowly increase the frequency. You will see where it stops so you can get a rough idea.


Oh so cable length effects it? I've already tried it at 60HZ (and 59HZ) and neither worked, would just give me a no signal error.

What would be the ideal length? 3m?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> Just got my XB271HU today and it's looking pretty awesome. From the small amount of testing I've done, I can't find any dead pixels or major color uniformity issues. I have a bit of backlight glow? (white) in the bottom right corner but hardly noticeable. I'll post some pictures when I get the time.
> 
> *HOWEVER*: Wondering if anyone has had any issues with 3rd party DP cables not working with the monitor? I bought a 5M Alogic Displayport cable with my monitor, and it doesn't seem to work unless I change the screen HZ to 24 with it. If I use the 1M cable (which is way too short to reach my computer) that came with it, the thing works perfectly at 165HZ and no issues. The monitor with the 3rd party cable works with the BIOS loading screen, but once it hits login for windows, it says "no signal", and I can only get it to work if I go into settings and change it to 24HZ.
> 
> I've tried installing fresh drivers but it didn't seem to work. Any help appreciated.


Nah man. I'm using a third party DP Cable and its 3m in length. No issues here with 1440p @ 165hz.

Maybe a faulty cable?

For those who were asking about manufacture dates, my panel is December 2015 and its more or less perfect!









Glad to see so many of you getting good panels now! *Ace...*r! Get it??.....I'll see myself out...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> Oh so cable length effects it? I've already tried it at 60HZ (and 59HZ) and neither worked, would just give me a no signal error.
> 
> What would be the ideal length? 3m?


Sure it may affects it but it could by a faulty cable as well. For example HDMI cable length is also limited to +/- 10m and then you need to use some splitter. [email protected] is very high bitrate so yes, the length is important. Did you try lower resolution as well ?


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Acer is giving them and other sites reviews of other monitors, but not the XB271HU which makes no sense like mikesgt said. The XB271HU is bound to fare better than both the PG279Q and XB270HU in pretty much every way, which you can see in CallsignVega's review (he had 5 XB271HU's and 5 PG279Q's all at the same time).


Perhaps knowing it's a lottery, unless they open one and test it/fix it then repackage it and ship them out so they're perfect....but that's a lot of work and might piss people off


----------



## M3LON4

many XB271HU are very good, mine is, 2 of my friends bought the same and have no issue, in several forum users are very happy with...
Yes sometimes **** happen, but the unhappy people are more visible than the ones who are fully satisfied and won't post anywhere.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> many XB271HU are very good, mine is, 2 of my friends bought the same and have no issue, in several forum users are very happy with...
> Yes sometimes **** happen, but the unhappy people are more visible than the ones who are fully satisfied and won't post anywhere.


The problem is that majority people are not enthusiast so they don't care and maybe don't have an idea what is uniformity, BLB, dust, bad pixels, etc. Also depends on user's personal tolerability to flaws. You can have monitor for half the price with much better image quality but what's the real benefit of these is fast refresh rate, very low response time and g-sync. So it's always a compromise. But for pure gamers this monitor is a no brainer...


----------



## ajx

Its almost my perfect monitor due to my use

- Fast enough because i am an ex competitive player and want to have one of fastest monitor, i think its almost as fast as TN

- IPS viewing angles are so wide, i can watch movie from my bed









- Best polyvalent monitor, 1440p, IPS, G-Sync...

The only downsides i have:

- Glow/BLB but its inherent due to the IPS technology

- Design/OSD ergonomic is really bad and this monitor look ugly, too much gaming gimmick on its design

- I have minor issue, sometimes i lost signal, after not using my computer since week, i got blank dark screen, i easily reckon what was wrong: DP cable, i had to re-plug it


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Its almost my perfect monitor due to my use
> 
> - Fast enough because i am an ex competitive player and want to have one of fastest monitor, i think its almost as fast as TN
> 
> - IPS viewing angles are so wide, i can watch movie from my bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Best polyvalent monitor, 1440p, IPS, G-Sync...
> 
> The only downsides i have:
> 
> - Glow/BLB but its inherent due to the IPS technology
> 
> - Design/OSD ergonomic is really bad and this monitor look ugly, too much gaming gimmick on its design
> 
> - I have minor issue, sometimes i lost signal, after not using my computer since week, i got blank dark screen, i easily reckon what was wrong: DP cable, i had to re-plug it


People, pls stop that BLB is inherent due to technology. It's not. It's simply an assembly issue. The fact is that IPS panels are much more sensitive to BLB but it's not inherited by any means.

I agree that OSD ergonomics isn't the best but functionality is much better than Asus.


----------



## soulj4h

Tried winning the poor mans lottery (acer recertified) and lost.

In case some were wondering, it didnt come in the original box. The stand for this monitor wasnt secured down inside the box. I wouldnt doubt if alot of these damaged monitors coming out of refurb were from that or simply acer doesnt check their **** before sending it out.

The box doesnt have any type of damage or markings, so I highly doubt this was because of fedex.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulj4h*
> 
> 
> 
> Tried winning the poor mans lottery (acer recertified) and lost.


ouch


----------



## zeuswsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulj4h*
> 
> 
> 
> Tried winning the poor mans lottery (acer recertified) and lost.
> 
> In case some were wondering, it didnt come in the original box. The stand for this monitor wasnt secured down inside the box. I wouldnt doubt if alot of these damaged monitors coming out of refurb were from that or simply acer doesnt check their **** before sending it out.
> 
> The box doesnt have any type of damage or markings, so I highly doubt this was because of fedex.


Sucks man, sorry to see that. Hopefully they replace that with a decent one without too much hassle.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWaves*
> 
> Guys, I got this few days ago.. this is 100% brightness in a dark room,return asap? no dead pixels, i haven't done other red / blue / white tests yet.


why would you use 100% brightness? using the older 270 model and 46 brightness is about right. using a brightness setting that is uncomfortable and unrealistic of course is going to show bad ips glow/blb


----------



## Ryzone

How much does this monitor weigh, without the stand?


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulj4h*
> 
> 
> 
> Tried winning the poor mans lottery (acer recertified) and lost.
> 
> In case some were wondering, it didnt come in the original box. The stand for this monitor wasnt secured down inside the box. I wouldnt doubt if alot of these damaged monitors coming out of refurb were from that or simply acer doesnt check their **** before sending it out.
> 
> The box doesnt have any type of damage or markings, so I highly doubt this was because of fedex.


BLB is pretty good, I think it's a keeper...

More seriously, that's ridiculous.


----------



## Hot Fuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sure it may affects it but it could by a faulty cable as well. For example HDMI cable length is also limited to +/- 10m and then you need to use some splitter. [email protected] is very high bitrate so yes, the length is important. Did you try lower resolution as well ?


I don't think it is a faulty cable, though I have no way of testing it in another scenario (no other DP monitors). I'm fairly sure it's because I got a 5m cable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nah man. I'm using a third party DP Cable and its 3m in length. No issues here with 1440p @ 165hz.
> 
> Maybe a faulty cable?
> 
> For those who were asking about manufacture dates, my panel is December 2015 and its more or less perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see so many of you getting good panels now! *Ace...*r! Get it??.....I'll see myself out...


You really ace'd that pun..

Where'd you get your 3m cable from? I have my PC on a separate desk away from my monitors so I'd need a min of 3 meters to reach it (atm have my PC under me to get this cabling to work).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulj4h*
> 
> 
> 
> Tried winning the poor mans lottery (acer recertified) and lost.
> 
> In case some were wondering, it didnt come in the original box. The stand for this monitor wasnt secured down inside the box. I wouldnt doubt if alot of these damaged monitors coming out of refurb were from that or simply acer doesnt check their **** before sending it out.
> 
> The box doesnt have any type of damage or markings, so I highly doubt this was because of fedex.


Pretty hard to look at that picture when I lucked out and got a great monitor. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> BLB is pretty good, I think it's a keeper...
> 
> More seriously, that's ridiculous.


Lol, I didn't even notice he had the monitor powered on in the photo. Good eyes. I'm so sick of seeing all of these POS out in the wild. One more day until ViewSonic's monitor gets released! I will likely take the plunge tomorrow even if it's $1200. If it actually goes through some QC it is worth the cost to me to finally have a monitor and be done with this crap.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> I don't think it is a faulty cable, though I have no way of testing it in another scenario (no other DP monitors). I'm fairly sure it's because I got a 5m cable.
> You really ace'd that pun..
> 
> Where'd you get your 3m cable from? I have my PC on a separate desk away from my monitors so I'd need a min of 3 meters to reach it (atm have my PC under me to get this cabling to work).
> Pretty hard to look at that picture when I lucked out and got a great monitor. I'm sorry for your loss.


I got it from a computer store in the UK called SCAN but i'm sure you can get them on amazon no problem.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Lol, I didn't even notice he had the monitor powered on in the photo. Good eyes. I'm so sick of seeing all of these POS out in the wild. One more day until ViewSonic's monitor gets released! I will likely take the plunge tomorrow even if it's $1200. If it actually goes through some QC it is worth the cost to me to finally have a monitor and be done with this crap.


Do you really believe Viewsonic will be any better ? I would be very pleased if so but I'm skeptical. The price tag is exceptionally high so this must be a masterpiece.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Lol, I didn't even notice he had the monitor powered on in the photo. Good eyes. I'm so sick of seeing all of these POS out in the wild. One more day until ViewSonic's monitor gets released! I will likely take the plunge tomorrow even if it's $1200. If it actually goes through some QC it is worth the cost to me to finally have a monitor and be done with this crap.


I said it before, but waiting for the new model sure worked for the people who waited for the PG279Q









The Viewsonics will probably use the M270DAN02.3 panel which is going to be worse than the XB271HU.


----------



## thewiseone91

Just got my monitor today and I'm not sure what is going on with it. When I play fullscreen movies or videos I get a thin white line on the right hand side of my monitor. Take a look. Still testing this.


----------



## ajx

you guys, did you figure it out for replacing monitor stand?
Does Acer use proprietary system for mounting stand?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> you guys, did you figure it out for replacing monitor stand?
> Does Acer use proprietary system for mounting stand?


Yes, it's VESA 100x100. You can see mine on photo I've posted - It's from LG IPS235 monitor I just had to remove that plastic shield on the stand. Looks much better









However, just decided to return it because I can't stand the left side being slightly reddish and more than average IPS glow in right bottom corner.. 144Hz and G-sync is great but the cost we need to pay is to high. I haven't seen such bad backlighting on 150$ screen.


----------



## Qba73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Where did you hear they are not using auo panels??
> 
> So you new XB has absolutely no yellow hue on the screen? No temperature shift whatsoever - only perfect uniformity? And what abot IPS glow ?


the one I have now does not have the temp shift, the one I returned was temp shifted along the top 25% of the screen..i got lucky there, and only BLB was in the middle bottom but I read on here if you loosen the scre directly behind the predator logo it sometime alleviates it, and luckly it did for me. has IPS glow silver but to be expected. only thing that bugs me is the Acer doesn't have that pop with whites that the asus had..feels like a eco mode or something even at 100 brightness.

as for viewsonic I had read this, I could be wrong:

The XG2703 is a high-end 2560 x 1440 pixel display with a 165Hz refresh rate and ViewSonic's own SuperClear IPS-style technology. It boasts a 27-inch display with an emphasis on color and detail. Though it notably encompasses a 16:9 pixel aspect ratio, that doesn't stop ViewSonic from saying the panel features "ultra-wide viewing angles." The dimensions of the monitor itself have yet to be revealed.

The ViewSonic XG2703-GS will be available in March for the oddly specific price of $1,217.

Read more: http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/viewsonic-2016-gaming-monitors/#ixzz44Qw8tTbs


----------



## Pereb

As far as I'm aware, ViewSonic does not manufacture their own panels.


----------



## g3ni3

Hey guys im new here, but i just got my xb271hu today i just wanted your guys opinion on the black light bleed on my monitor. Sorry for the terrible quality of the image it was taken on my ipad.



i found that taking the photo of my monitor made the black light bleed or ips glow, seem a lot worse but with my own eye its less noticeable and when playing games i hardly notice it. This is my first IPS panel so im not sure what is acceptable.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

That looks totally normal/good and is probably exaggerated by the angle of the picture.


----------



## g3ni3

Sorry forgot to mention that the image above is at 100% brightness.

This is at 25% brightness.



Most likely i would ust at 25% brightness cause 100% is bright for me.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3ni3*
> 
> Sorry forgot to mention that the image above is at 100% brightness.
> 
> This is at 25% brightness.
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely i would ust at 25% brightness cause 100% is bright for me.


Looks better than the first one, but you are indeed off center, so that's going to exaggerate any glow coming from the right side of the monitor. Also another thing to note is that most phone cameras (assuming you're using one) have default settings that overexpose the image, so if possible, adjust the settings to better represent what you see, typically this just needs some ISO adjustments. The other thing to try is to take a video and then post a screenshot of the video. You may also want to turn the lights off as well to get a feel for the absolute worst case scenario (unless you literally never play with the lights off).

For now, that appears to be standard IPS glow, more than what I have from the looks of it but nothing to warrant a return IMO.


----------



## Ryzone

Alright guys I finally got mine from Costco today. I just got done playing some battlefront just to test out that sweet 144hz and gsync. Oh man its been months haha. I'm actually very surprised with myself because the OSD isn't hard at all for me and its by no means bad at all. I took some pictures at default settings with game mode off. The brightness was set at 80 and at first I was like yeah that's good enough for me, but now I just bumped it down to 60 and might go a little lower.

27" doesn't seem that big as it did before I used the Dell U3415W haha. I've made up my mind that I will wait until display port 1.3 ultawides come into the market and also with 144Hz and hopefully ULMB aswell. I'm quite tired of playing the sending back for refund game. Been searching for a monitor since last June and now I'm finally done. I just hope it stays this way.. but I got that amazing Costco return policy so I'm actually not worried at all.

Before I end my little review here, I want to say that I knew this monitor was fresh from the factory because It was just the original Acer tape on the box no extra tape or anything. Opening the box gave me a big wiff of that fresh from the factory smell and I was quite excited after that moment haha. Anyways here are some pictures I took while doing my test that I've learned from all of you. Enjoy!

Also want to add that the in the dark IPS glow picture looks nothing like that in person infact its the best I've seen in person much better than the Dell U3415W and that wasn't a problem at all. Need to go get a color meter next for that tip top shape in color when web browsing and enjoying desktop wallpaper









Also have a couple video's that I will upload later for better take on IPS glow on my monitor.

Oh and almost forgot... my unit was made in January 2016


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qba73*
> 
> only thing that bugs me is the Acer doesn't have that pop with whites that the asus had..feels like a eco mode or something even at 100 brightness.


Out of curiosity, did you check that the monitor is set to RGB full range on Nvidia control panel?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qba73*
> 
> the one I have now does not have the temp shift, the one I returned was temp shifted along the top 25% of the screen..i got lucky there, and only BLB was in the middle bottom but I read on here if you loosen the scre directly behind the predator logo it sometime alleviates it, and luckly it did for me. has IPS glow silver but to be expected. only thing that bugs me is the Acer doesn't have that pop with whites that the asus had..feels like a eco mode or something even at 100 brightness.
> 
> as for viewsonic I had read this, I could be wrong:
> 
> The XG2703 is a high-end 2560 x 1440 pixel display with a 165Hz refresh rate and ViewSonic's own SuperClear IPS-style technology. It boasts a 27-inch display with an emphasis on color and detail. Though it notably encompasses a 16:9 pixel aspect ratio, that doesn't stop ViewSonic from saying the panel features "ultra-wide viewing angles." The dimensions of the monitor itself have yet to be revealed.
> 
> The ViewSonic XG2703-GS will be available in March for the oddly specific price of $1,217.
> 
> Read more: http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/viewsonic-2016-gaming-monitors/#ixzz44Qw8tTbs


For whites, try to increase contrast a bit... You were really lucky, so there is also no horizontal temperature shift ? Like left of the screen slightly more yellowish than right side ? This I had on mine and bug me pretty much after a while. Also glow in right bottom corner is pretty big, I saw much better and this one is not pure silver. So I'm sending it back.

For Viewsonic, yes I've read that statement long time ago but this does not prove they don't use AUO panels, I'd really like to but it's unlikely Viewsonic is producing 144Hz panels... Let's see... But price is insane


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qba73*
> 
> as for viewsonic I had read this, I could be wrong:
> 
> The XG2703 is a high-end 2560 x 1440 pixel display with a 165Hz refresh rate and ViewSonic's own SuperClear IPS-style technology. It boasts a 27-inch display with an emphasis on color and detail. Though it notably encompasses a 16:9 pixel aspect ratio, that doesn't stop ViewSonic from saying the panel features "ultra-wide viewing angles." The dimensions of the monitor itself have yet to be revealed.


It's a technology (as the word says), they can still be using one of AUO's panels and add their own technology, which can be anything from special software (firmware) to additional hardware. Besides, I'm a bit surprised the author doesn't seem to know the difference between viewing angles and aspect ratio.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Alright guys I finally got mine from Costco today. I just got done playing some battlefront just to test out that sweet 144hz and gsync. Oh man its been months haha. I'm actually very surprised with myself because the OSD isn't hard at all for me and its by no means bad at all. I took some pictures at default settings with game mode off. The brightness was set at 80 and at first I was like yeah that's good enough for me, but now I just bumped it down to 60 and might go a little lower.
> 
> 27" doesn't seem that big as it did before I used the Dell U3415W haha. I've made up my mind that I will wait until display port 1.3 ultawides come into the market and also with 144Hz and hopefully ULMB aswell. I'm quite tired of playing the sending back for refund game. Been searching for a monitor since last June and now I'm finally done. I just hope it stays this way.. but I got that amazing Costco return policy so I'm actually not worried at all.
> 
> Before I end my little review here, I want to say that I knew this monitor was fresh from the factory because It was just the original Acer tape on the box no extra tape or anything. Opening the box gave me a big wiff of that fresh from the factory smell and I was quite excited after that moment haha. Anyways here are some pictures I took while doing my test that I've learned from all of you. Enjoy!
> 
> Also want to add that the in the dark IPS glow picture looks nothing like that in person infact its the best I've seen in person much better than the Dell U3415W and that wasn't a problem at all. Need to go get a color meter next for that tip top shape in color when web browsing and enjoying desktop wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have a couple video's that I will upload later for better take on IPS glow on my monitor.
> 
> Oh and almost forgot... my unit was made in January 2016
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice man!

Loosen off that screw and all that BLB down the bottom will dissapear!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nice man!
> 
> Loosen off that screw and all that BLB down the bottom will dissapear!


Yeah when I get my monitor arm on Friday I'll do that. How many turns should I loosen it?


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Your eyes, knowledge of how brightness and contrast changes the image on monitor and through graphics card, they are different, using lagom website. i wouldnt recommend icc profiles as they get turned off on full screen applications anyway


what if you know nothing about monitors?


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, it's VESA 100x100. You can see mine on photo I've posted - It's from LG IPS235 monitor I just had to remove that plastic shield on the stand. Looks much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, just decided to return it because I can't stand the left side being slightly reddish and more than average IPS glow in right bottom corner.. 144Hz and G-sync is great but the cost we need to pay is to high. I haven't seen such bad backlighting on 150$ screen.


Do you know if Dell stand fits into XB271HU monitor?
They also use VESA 100X100 but it seems like the little ''hooks'' are inverted


----------



## PCM2

The Dell stand uses a proprietary bracket mechanism (shown in the image) for use with Dell monitors and their quick-release mechanism. You can't attach that stand by 100 x 100mm VESA. At least, not without some crafty DIY.


----------



## DashTrash

Hey Ryzone, did you get it through your local costco off the floor or did you order it online? It didn't come up online for me. Also, how much was it? Thanks.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The Dell stand uses a proprietary bracket mechanism (shown in the image) for use with Dell monitors and their quick-release mechanism. You can't attach that stand by 100 x 100mm VESA. At least, not without some crafty DIY.


Any other 100x100 VESA stand available on the grey market?


----------



## Barefooter

A heads up for everyone in the US. B&H finally has these in stock now. $770 with free shipping and no sales tax.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1212852-REG/acer_um_hx1aa_001_xb271hu_bmiprz_27_widescreen.html


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3ni3*
> 
> Hey guys im new here, but i just got my xb271hu today i just wanted your guys opinion on the black light bleed on my monitor. Sorry for the terrible quality of the image it was taken on my ipad.
> 
> 
> 
> i found that taking the photo of my monitor made the black light bleed or ips glow, seem a lot worse but with my own eye its less noticeable and when playing games i hardly notice it. This is my first IPS panel so im not sure what is acceptable.


I had very much the same and decided to return it. This glow is too much in my opinion and mine was slightly yellowish + I had bad uniformity where left part of the screen was little bit reddish


----------



## soulj4h

Looks like since I bought it through the acer refurb store on ebay, they will only be refunding my money and not sending me a replacement. At this point, I think im just gonna hold off for a while until quality improves or prices come down. 500 was one thing, but I just cant bring myself to spend 800 on a monitor that may or may not be quality.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulj4h*
> 
> Looks like since I bought it through the acer refurb store on ebay, they will only be refunding my money and not sending me a replacement. At this point, I think im just gonna hold off for a while until quality improves or prices come down. 500 was one thing, but I just cant bring myself to spend 800 on a monitor that may or may not be quality.


I'm going to do he same thing. Really hope LG or Samsung will come up with some good 144Hz panels. Think there was some announcement at the end of last year but still no panels produced. This AUO monopoly is a tragedy.


----------



## Qba73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you check that the monitor is set to RGB full range on Nvidia control panel?


yeah that was the first thing i changed, still no pop like the asus, weird cause its the same panel


----------



## Qba73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> For whites, try to increase contrast a bit... You were really lucky, so there is also no horizontal temperature shift ? Like left of the screen slightly more yellowish than right side ? This I had on mine and bug me pretty much after a while. Also glow in right bottom corner is pretty big, I saw much better and this one is not pure silver. So I'm sending it back.
> 
> For Viewsonic, yes I've read that statement long time ago but this does not prove they don't use AUO panels, I'd really like to but it's unlikely Viewsonic is producing 144Hz panels... Let's see... But price is insane


i know that yellow hue all too well lol thats what i had on the one i returned, it drove me nuts cause i would keep noticing it no matter the temp (color) adjustment.

with the one i had just picked up i got lucky. but the dimness is bothering me (even at 100%) may just be my eyes but it seems the asus had more oopmf.. also the auria i had put both asus and acer to shame with the clarity color and crispness and that was a 400 IPS monitor from 4 years ago (actually Auria used Samsung panels that Apple considered B rating and did not make the cut for macs and were sold to Auria) but alas was only 60hz and i set forth on my 144-165hz journey of lottery land of AUO lol.

was hoping maybe viewsonic would use a samsung or LG panel but i guess the only one making these 144 ips panels is auo which is a damn shame because its a crapshoot.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Yeah, the color temp shift is intolerable. I just brought back my second one today, which was great other than the color shift. i just couldn't help but constantly look at the yellowing left side. Trying a third from Best Buy. hope it's a newer MFG than the Nov units as they do seem to be a bit better.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qba73*
> 
> i know that yellow hue all too well lol thats what i had on the one i returned, it drove me nuts cause i would keep noticing it no matter the temp (color) adjustment.
> 
> with the one i had just picked up i got lucky. but the dimness is bothering me (even at 100%) may just be my eyes but it seems the asus had more oopmf.. also the auria i had put both asus and acer to shame with the clarity color and crispness and that was a 400 IPS monitor from 4 years ago (actually Auria used Samsung panels that Apple considered B rating and did not make the cut for macs and were sold to Auria) but alas was only 60hz and i set forth on my 144-165hz journey of lottery land of AUO lol.
> 
> was hoping maybe viewsonic would use a samsung or LG panel but i guess the only one making these 144 ips panels is auo which is a damn shame because its a crapshoot.


If brightness is the only thing that bothers you about your current one, and you are thinking of returning it, send me a PM first...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qba73*
> 
> i know that yellow hue all too well lol thats what i had on the one i returned, it drove me nuts cause i would keep noticing it no matter the temp (color) adjustment.
> 
> with the one i had just picked up i got lucky. but the dimness is bothering me (even at 100%) may just be my eyes but it seems the asus had more oopmf.. also the auria i had put both asus and acer to shame with the clarity color and crispness and that was a 400 IPS monitor from 4 years ago (actually Auria used Samsung panels that Apple considered B rating and did not make the cut for macs and were sold to Auria) but alas was only 60hz and i set forth on my 144-165hz journey of lottery land of AUO lol.
> 
> And yes, brightness is far below declared 350cd/m2. In my opinion it is like 259 - 280 max.
> 
> was hoping maybe viewsonic would use a samsung or LG panel but i guess the only one making these 144 ips panels is auo which is a damn shame because its a crapshoot.


Yes, unfortunatelly LG and Samsung IPS panels are far better than this AUO but not all. Cheap ones under 200 eur are usually crap, the only advantage of auo is fast refresh rate and reaponse times but quality sucks on 90% of panels. They really need to stabilize the manufacturing process.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Yeah, the color temp shift is intolerable. I just brought back my second one today, which was great other than the color shift. i just couldn't help but constantly look at the yellowing left side. Trying a third from Best Buy. hope it's a newer MFG than the Nov units as they do seem to be a bit better.


Just wonder if there are panels with acceptable uniformity, All 3 I owned had either top much darker than bottom or one side reddish - it's pain to look at it. I don't mind slight brighntness variance but I can't stand temperature shift.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DashTrash*
> 
> Hey Ryzone, did you get it through your local costco off the floor or did you order it online? It didn't come up online for me. Also, how much was it? Thanks.


I ordered online, make sure you make an account on their site if you have a membership. Monitors don't fall under the 90 day return policy. So if you wanna be a scumbag and return the monitor 5 years from now your good to go lol.


----------



## Ryzone

I'm telling you guys, if you can order from Costco.com, do it their turn policy is better than amazon.


----------



## zeuswsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I'm telling you guys, if you can order from Costco.com, do it their turn policy is better than amazon.


I just got mine from them today but won't get to test it out until I'm home from work. I'll also say their shipping is surprisingly fast. Three days for me, so only one day more then with amazon prime and will be easier to return if I need to.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeuswsu*
> 
> I just got mine from them today but won't get to test it out until I'm home from work. I'll also say their shipping is surprisingly fast. Three days for me, so only one day more then with amazon prime and will be easier to return if I need to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Yeah I was surprised on their shipping too. It takes a little bit for them to process the order, but they make up for it in shipping.


----------



## Mercureal

Hey guys, so I was looking into getting a VESA mount for this monitor (and a second smaller one in portrait). I looked on Amazon to see the weight was quoted as 17.6 lbs, though it didn't specify if this was the weight with or without the default stand. My guess is that this is with the stand but I wanted to know for sure.

I'm looking into something like this: http://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Monitor-Adjustable-Screens-STAND-V002/dp/B009S750LA/ref=zg_bs_10967501_1

The weight limit is 22 lbs. but some people think it should be less so I wanted to get some input on what I should go for. I'm looking for a clamp mount btw, so if anyone else has suggestions, please let me know (also make sure it's a dual monitor stand because I'm planning on picking up a 24 in or something.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Just wonder if there are panels with acceptable uniformity, All 3 I owned had either top much darker than bottom or one side reddish - it's pain to look at it. I don't mind slight brighntness variance but I can't stand temperature shift.


Yeah it really is painful - I was originally prepared to deal with it, but after a week of looking at it constantly, it had to go. Judging from the images here, there seems to be panels that are almost perfect in that regard. I would be happy with one even like Ryzones where I can only detect a slight variation, and even then I couldn't say for sure it would be noticeable in person.

What happened to the Viewsonic apparently coming out in March? Do these companies have calendars?


----------



## Xerclif

I would order from Costco, but the closet one is about 140 miles aways from me. Amazon will have to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Yeah it really is painful - I was originally prepared to deal with it, but after a week of looking at it constantly, it had to go. Judging from the images here, there seems to be panels that are almost perfect in that regard. I would be happy with one even like Ryzones where I can only detect a slight variation, and even then I couldn't say for sure it would be noticeable in person.
> 
> What happened to the Viewsonic apparently coming out in March? Do these companies have calendars?


I watched their countdown on the site and nothing happened. I'm starting to wonder is the monitor just an April Fool's joke.


----------



## Feklar

Viewsonic is using the PDT time zone. As I post this, the timer has 1 hour 15 min left until launch and I'm on the west coast.


----------



## Tekkied

Got my monitor a week ago and I want to ask you guys opinion on the BLB and glow.
I made 4K video and took a screenshot of the video because I have heard that this would give a more realistic view to the situation.



There is one BLB spot on the bottom of the display right above the Predator logo.


----------



## Xerclif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feklar*
> 
> Viewsonic is using the PDT time zone. As I post this, the timer has 1 hour 15 min left until launch and I'm on the west coast.


I think you caught the timer when it started counting up, after it finished counting down. I waited on the Viewsonic thinking maybe they would post a link last night, but there is still nothing so I ordered the XB271HU. It will be here Saturday and hopefully it is a good one.


----------



## GrEeKy

Just got mine in today. Ordered it from Amazon. OCT 2015 manufacturing date. Looking at the monitor all setup now, no dust behind screen, no dead pixels and no bleed except maybe a small bit above Predator logo. Color on the left and right side of screen is a "little" darker then the rest but only slightly noticeable when on a fully white background.

More testing to do, but so far pleased with the one I have been sent.


----------



## zeuswsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrEeKy*
> 
> Just got mine in today. Ordered it from Amazon. OCT 2015 manufacturing date. Looking at the monitor all setup now, no dust behind screen, no dead pixels and no bleed except maybe a small bit above Predator logo. Color on the left and right side of screen is a "little" darker then the rest but only slightly noticeable when on a fully white background.
> 
> More testing to do, but so far pleased with the one I have been sent.


You can unscrew the screw behind the Predator logo to get rid of the BLB there. All these panels seem to have at least some color shifting so sounds like you got a keeper!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Got my monitor a week ago and I want to ask you guys opinion on the BLB and glow.
> I made 4K video and took a screenshot of the video because I have heard that this would give a more realistic view to the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> There is one BLB spot on the bottom of the display right above the Predator logo.


Loosen the screw behind the logo on the back of the monitor. Looks good apart from that. Taking a screenshot of a video won't necessarily help, what matters is camera settings.


----------



## Xerclif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Got my monitor a week ago and I want to ask you guys opinion on the BLB and glow.
> I made 4K video and took a screenshot of the video because I have heard that this would give a more realistic view to the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> There is one BLB spot on the bottom of the display right above the Predator logo.


What's the brightness at?


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Loosen the screw behind the logo on the back of the monitor. Looks good apart from that. Taking a screenshot of a video won't necessarily help, what matters is camera settings.


Didn't even notice there was a screw back there, but I will loosen it up when I decide to keep it or not.
What do I need to set the camera settings at?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerclif*
> 
> What's the brightness at?


It's at 24.


----------



## ajx

Does anyone use bluelight?
I use user temp color + 30 brightness / 50 contrast + 2.2 gamma
Now i am trying bluelight, it doesnt look bad either


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Yeah it really is painful - I was originally prepared to deal with it, but after a week of looking at it constantly, it had to go. Judging from the images here, there seems to be panels that are almost perfect in that regard. I would be happy with one even like Ryzones where I can only detect a slight variation, and even then I couldn't say for sure it would be noticeable in person.
> 
> What happened to the Viewsonic apparently coming out in March? Do these companies have calendars?


If you look at one of my latest photo of white uniformity, you can hardly notice it or maybe don't notice at all. But, there is obvious shift at the left side and it's best visible on light gray colors. It's a bit hard to accept for me, but for example blue was great. I believe there are good but it's maybe 1%. Now I have Dell S2216H and this has right side towards to green. It's a pain too but the cost was 150 eur. Anyway it goes back to the store. I think this has LG panel so not only AUO are crap.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Alright guys I finally got mine from Costco today. I just got done playing some battlefront just to test out that sweet 144hz and gsync. Oh man its been months haha. I'm actually very surprised with myself because the OSD isn't hard at all for me and its by no means bad at all. I took some pictures at default settings with game mode off. The brightness was set at 80 and at first I was like yeah that's good enough for me, but now I just bumped it down to 60 and might go a little lower.
> 
> 27" doesn't seem that big as it did before I used the Dell U3415W haha. I've made up my mind that I will wait until display port 1.3 ultawides come into the market and also with 144Hz and hopefully ULMB aswell. I'm quite tired of playing the sending back for refund game. Been searching for a monitor since last June and now I'm finally done. I just hope it stays this way.. but I got that amazing Costco return policy so I'm actually not worried at all.
> 
> Before I end my little review here, I want to say that I knew this monitor was fresh from the factory because It was just the original Acer tape on the box no extra tape or anything. Opening the box gave me a big wiff of that fresh from the factory smell and I was quite excited after that moment haha. Anyways here are some pictures I took while doing my test that I've learned from all of you. Enjoy!
> 
> Also want to add that the in the dark IPS glow picture looks nothing like that in person infact its the best I've seen in person much better than the Dell U3415W and that wasn't a problem at all. Need to go get a color meter next for that tip top shape in color when web browsing and enjoying desktop wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have a couple video's that I will upload later for better take on IPS glow on my monitor.
> 
> Oh and almost forgot... my unit was made in January 2016
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So I take it you are keeping it?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So I take it you are keeping it?


Yes I'm happy with mine.


----------



## Ryzone

Just wanted to share my setup with the new monitor arm I got today. Next up on my list is a new chair lol


----------



## zeuswsu

Here are some pics of my setup. Super happy with everything even though I do get some BLB in the corners.


FYI the pictures are at 50% brightness. Really happy with the monitor. Mainly the uniformity on the one I'm keeping is pretty good which was a huge problem on all the other ones I tried.


----------



## Tekkied

Here is a picture of ingame (it's night time ingame). Sometimes I see the yellow orange blob on the right corners, not as bad as on the pictures (photo makes it worse) and most of the time can't notice them, but at some point they are annoying.



This is a Jan 2016 model.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Here is a picture of ingame (it's night time ingame). Sometimes I see the yellow orange blob on the right corners, not as bad as on the pictures (photo makes it worse) and most of the time can't notice them, but at some point they are annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Jan 2016 model.


you can see the orange in person?


----------



## Tekkied

Not on that actual moment, but I can see it sometimes yes. For example when the screen faded from black to ingame at that moment I saw it clearly yes, then it 'disappeared'.
I think on the left of the panel the glow is more silver than on the right side. On the right side it is more yellow orange. As I look at other people's monitor, like for example the one you are having, I recognize the same glow on the same parts of the screen.

As I look at my panel right now, with daylight all around me it looks great even on full black screen.

I'm anxious I get worse when I send this one back for another one.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Here is a picture of ingame (it's night time ingame). Sometimes I see the yellow orange blob on the right corners, not as bad as on the pictures (photo makes it worse) and most of the time can't notice them, but at some point they are annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Jan 2016 model.


That is some pretty severe backlight bleed mate. Wouldn't keep that. Usually only shows when image is displaying black or very dark colours.


----------



## ajx

Ah glow=silver and bleeding=yellow right?
I think mine i ve seen more glow than bleeding
I only notice the right bottom corner is more faded than anything else


----------



## Iceman2733

Has anyone replaced there stand with a different one they could recommend? The stand for this monitor is so unnecessarily big, I have gotten to see this monitors TN brother and I like the low foot print on the desktop it has along with it allows the monitor to go further back if you are like me and don't have a lot of desktop area.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Has anyone replaced there stand with a different one they could recommend? The stand for this monitor is so unnecessarily big, I have gotten to see this monitors TN brother and I like the low foot print on the desktop it has along with it allows the monitor to go further back if you are like me and don't have a lot of desktop area.


Yep i have!

Here is is mounted to a desk mount:





Here is is mounted to a VESA monitor stand i purchased from a local computer store in the UK.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Ah glow=silver and bleeding=yellow right?
> I think mine i ve seen more glow than bleeding
> I only notice the right bottom corner is more faded than anything else


Exactamente







A real IPS glow is always pure silver color. If there is any hue to the tint it means there is some amount of BLB. This may not be visible as a bleed spot but more like a hidden bleed which appears like yellowish or in worst case orange glow (my guess it has something to do with layers the LCD is composed from). From my personal experience, anything but pure silver glow is acceptable for me. I can't stand any hue to the glow. It's very distracting. Unfortunately to get pure silver is really hard tasks. If you finally get one then usually the monitors has other issues like bad uniformity or dust. It's really a pain to buy these monitors. My is going back tomorrow and I'm not going to try any more.


----------



## jlp0209

Decided to try an XB1 yet again since ViewSonic is vaporware still. So far so good with no pixel defects. Dust speck at bottom center that I've pushed down 99.999% completely off the screen. I can't see it unless I look at a solid white full screen at an extreme angle from well above the top of the screen which I never do.

White uniformity is as good as I've gotten so far. Sides of the screen are pretty uniform finally. Very small spot of darker white at top center but no brown tinted splotches with this one which is a first for me. Minor BLB on 35 brightness and not visible at all except in pitch black room. Unless something drastic happens over the next month I think I finally found my monitor.


----------



## M3LON4

gratz jlp0209, it looks definately good !


----------



## complexxL9

Hi everyone,
I'm looking to buy either Acer XB271HU or Asus equivalent, could someone please let me know on what settings do I need to check for BLB and other issues?


----------



## lala123

My monitor is set to brightness 10 and contrast 50, but it's still very bright
Then i lowered gamma in Nvidia Control Panel from 1.00 to 0.70
Anyone can give some recomendation ?
Is it good to lower gamma in NCP or do i need to change some setting on the monitor ?
Thank you


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep i have!
> 
> Here is is mounted to a desk mount:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is is mounted to a VESA monitor stand i purchased from a local computer store in the UK.


Wow, so any standard VESA stand 100x100 would work on XB271HU?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *complexxL9*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I'm looking to buy either Acer XB271HU or Asus equivalent, could someone please let me know on what settings do I need to check for BLB and other issues?


To check for BLB you should bring up a solid black screen or a blank screen saver in a very dark room. Set the monitor very bright. This will show you the BLB, if any, at its worst. Then you should reduce the brightness to whatever you typically set it at. This will show you the typical BLB, if any, under normal usage. My ideal 24/7 brightness is 35 on the Acer. If you want to take a photo / screenshot to post here you should sit directly in front of the screen about 5-7 feet back. This will get rid of any IPS glow that appears in the photo, which is normal. Some people recommend taking a video and then snapping a screenshot from the video. I tend to think that this makes the BLB look far better than it actually is. I've found that photos, when taken about 5-7 feet back in a very dark room, better reflect the visible BLB.

To check for dead pixels / dust and uniformity just bring up solid colored screens. White screen will show you uniformity. Again if you want to take photos to post here, don't have the brightness all the way up as it will blow out the white color on the screen and make it look more uniform than it actually is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lala123*
> 
> My monitor is set to brightness 10 and contrast 50, but it's still very bright
> Then i lowered gamma in Nvidia Control Panel from 1.00 to 0.70
> Anyone can give some recomendation ?
> Is it good to lower gamma in NCP or do i need to change some setting on the monitor ?
> Thank you


Wow, even at 10 brightness? I'm not an expert at all, but 10 brightness and gamma adjusted to .70 within NVCP has got to look horrible? I've gone through several XB1's and have found that brightness between 25-40 is ideal for average-lit viewing conditions. My current one I have brightness set to 35 and don't need to adjust gamma at all, it is spot on out of the box.

Another user had posted either here or in the Asus thread that adjusting the gamma could lead to banding issues. So with my last few monitors I've experimented by simply adjusting the monitor to a certain brightness level, which will also cause the native gamma to be correct. In my experience after several XB1's brightness of 35 has been spot on. My room is not pitch black though, so it does depend on your viewing environment. But 10 brightness is awfully low unless you are 24/7 viewing in a pitch black room.

You can adjust gamma easily just within the Windows control panel or NVCP. You can also change it in the monitor OSD, this way the gamma setting will stick when you are gaming. If you adjust gamma (and color for that matter) with software, you may need to run a 3rd party program to keep the settings during gaming. I always try to adjust gamma as little as possible because of this, and always adjust color using the monitor OSD so the settings stick.

Then just check it if you want to on various websites that display patterns to test gamma. The Lagom site I linked to below is a good one. Do you have the "output dynamic range" set to full within NVCP? Probably not the problem, but you want that set to full regardless.

Here's a common site that will show banding:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php

Some other people may recommend other places to test for banding.


----------



## zeuswsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Wow, so any standard VESA stand 100x100 would work on XB271HU?


Yes, as long as it can support the weight. It is a heavier monitor.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vizuka

I just got my XB271HU that i ordered around a week ago, and when it turned it on and checked for backlight bleed i noticed the monitor had some edgebleed, i took a picture of it: http://i.imgur.com/Nt4YzTz.jpg?1

Other than this the monitor seems fine, do you think i should return it for it and try my luck with a new one? The edge bleed is in two locations, one is the one i took a picture of, which is in the middle of the right side of the monitor, and the other one is at the top of the monitor (also right side).

The edgebleed is only really noticeable in very dark scenes, but you can still see it on brighter scenes if you look for it. But i just dont know if it is worth taking the monitor back to the store for, what do you think?

Have any of you guys experienced this?


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> I just got my XB271HU that i ordered around a week ago, and when it turned it on and checked for backlight bleed i noticed the monitor had some edgebleed, i took a picture of it: http://i.imgur.com/Nt4YzTz.jpg?1
> 
> The edge bleed is in two locations, one is the one i took a picture of, which is in the middle of the right side of the monitor, and the other one is at the top of the monitor (also right side).
> 
> Have any of you guys experienced this?


I've never seen one like that with that kind of bleed let alone two locations. If it isn't too much of a hassle, swap it. What's the manufacture date/model number?


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> I've never seen one like that with that kind of bleed let alone two locations. If it isn't too much of a hassle, swap it. What's the manufacture date/model number?


Manufacture date is January 2016. Where do i check the model number?

And yeah, i probably will return it i just wanted to know if this was a common occurence, like if there was a good chance i would get the same issue again :/


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I ordered online, make sure you make an account on their site if you have a membership. Monitors don't fall under the 90 day return policy. So if you wanna be a scumbag and return the monitor 5 years from now your good to go lol.


I was eyeing that option up, where do you see the 5 years?

Most I can see is 90 days!









https://customerservice.costco.com/system/templates/selfservice/costco_en_us/#!portal/200500000001002/article/200500000040287/Costco-Return-Policy


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Manufacture date is January 2016. Where do i check the model number?
> 
> And yeah, i probably will return it i just wanted to know if this was a common occurrence, like if there was a good chance i would get the same issue again :/


I could be way off but I thought the model number was on the back. I'm not able to look now...and it really isn't as important as the manfact date. Jan 2016 eh?
Hopefully was just a sloppy tech/weird mechanical press that caused that.

You'd think they would have more issues ironed out by Jan2016 from the Oct 2015's I was swapping in and out with.


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> I've never seen one like that with that kind of bleed let alone two locations. If it isn't too much of a hassle, swap it. What's the manufacture date/model number?


Yeah, the thing is, i have mounted my monitor on the wall, so looking behind the monitor would be kind of annoying







But, i am just gonna go ahead and return it to where i bought it and then go to another store that has one in stock and buy a brand new one from them


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> I could be way off but I thought the model number was on the back. I'm not able to look now...and it really isn't as important as the manfact date. Jan 2016 eh?
> Hopefully was just a sloppy tech/weird mechanical press that caused that.
> 
> You'd think they would have more issues ironed out by Jan2016 from the Oct 2015's I was swapping in and out with.


Just noticed now that i also have a dead pixel (black, so not stuck)..
Damn i have to be one unlucky man x)

Hopefully the next one i get will be fine


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> I just got my XB271HU that i ordered around a week ago, and when it turned it on and checked for backlight bleed i noticed the monitor had some edgebleed, i took a picture of it: http://i.imgur.com/Nt4YzTz.jpg?1
> 
> Other than this the monitor seems fine, do you think i should return it for it and try my luck with a new one? The edge bleed is in two locations, one is the one i took a picture of, which is in the middle of the right side of the monitor, and the other one is at the top of the monitor (also right side).
> 
> The edgebleed is only really noticeable in very dark scenes, but you can still see it on brighter scenes if you look for it. But i just dont know if it is worth taking the monitor back to the store for, what do you think?
> 
> Have any of you guys experienced this?


Literally can't see anything in that picture thanks to the overexposed IPS glow. Try again with a more accurate picture next time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Decided to try an XB1 yet again since ViewSonic is vaporware still. So far so good with no pixel defects. Dust speck at bottom center that I've pushed down 99.999% completely off the screen. I can't see it unless I look at a solid white full screen at an extreme angle from well above the top of the screen which I never do.
> 
> White uniformity is as good as I've gotten so far. Sides of the screen are pretty uniform finally. Very small spot of darker white at top center but no brown tinted splotches with this one which is a first for me. Minor BLB on 35 brightness and not visible at all except in pitch black room. Unless something drastic happens over the next month I think I finally found my monitor.


Looks great! Don't forget to loosen that screw.


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Literally can't see anything in that picture thanks to the overexposed IPS glow. Try again with a more accurate picture next time.
> Looks great! Don't forget to loosen that screw.


Well, that is as good picture as my phone can take :/ But it is even worse in real life, plus that i also noticed the monitor has a dead pixel in the middle of the monitor too, so definetly going to return it.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Damn i have to be one unlucky man x)
> 
> Hopefully the next one i get will be fine


I have been saying that to myself since December, LOL. Prepare yourself for a long ride if you plan to keep trying for a good one.


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I have been saying that to myself since December, LOL. Prepare yourself for a long ride if you plan to keep trying for a good one.


If i dont get a good one (Not too much backlight bleed and no dead pixels) after swapping more than 3 monitors i am probably just going to give up and get another monitor to be honest :/ Not really worth it to keep trying after that in my opinion.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> I was eyeing that option up, where do you see the 5 years?
> 
> Most I can see is 90 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://customerservice.costco.com/system/templates/selfservice/costco_en_us/#!portal/200500000001002/article/200500000040287/Costco-Return-Policy


Monitors don't fall under the 90 day return policy.


----------



## zeuswsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> I was eyeing that option up, where do you see the 5 years?
> 
> Most I can see is 90 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://customerservice.costco.com/system/templates/selfservice/costco_en_us/#!portal/200500000001002/article/200500000040287/Costco-Return-Policy
> 
> 
> 
> Monitors don't fall under the 90 day return policy.
Click to expand...

I returned the two monitors I bought from Costco and of course they took them back no problem. Only problem was, their policy is to give you straight cash unless you purchase them on an American Express card. I felt like I was going to get robbed walking out of there since they counted out the cash right in front of everyone. To make matters worse they ran out of larger bills so I had to walk around with a wad of cash like I was dealing drugs or something.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeuswsu*
> 
> I returned the two monitors I bought from Costco and of course they took them back no problem. Only problem was, their policy is to give you straight cash unless you purchase them on an American Express card. I felt like I was going to get robbed walking out of there since they counted out the cash right in front of everyone. To make matters worse they ran out of larger bills so I had to walk around with a wad of cash like I was dealing drugs or something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


That's an easy fix just carry a gun with you.


----------



## zeuswsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zeuswsu*
> 
> I returned the two monitors I bought from Costco and of course they took them back no problem. Only problem was, their policy is to give you straight cash unless you purchase them on an American Express card. I felt like I was going to get robbed walking out of there since they counted out the cash right in front of everyone. To make matters worse they ran out of larger bills so I had to walk around with a wad of cash like I was dealing drugs or something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's an easy fix just carry a gun with you.
Click to expand...

Haha too bad I can't afford a gun after buying a $800 monitor

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sotorious

Thinking about getting this monitor. What is some stuff i should look out for.


----------



## Xerclif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> Thinking about getting this monitor. What is some stuff i should look out for.


As far as defects? Back light bleed.


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerclif*
> 
> As far as defects? Back light bleed.


Btw, does anyone here know what is the ratio for faulty monitors (excessive blb, dead pixels etc) compared to a good one? Like,if i buy 10 of these monitors, what are the chances every one of them will be defective?

Wondering if it is even worth it to keep trying to get a good one if i am just going to keep getting bad ones :/


----------



## Deeps1987

Hi guys, I have been following this for a while and been waiting to take the plunge on one of these. I finally did it and received it yesterday but had a problem as soon as I took the stand out the box (haven't even touched the display)
The stand doesn't align correctly nor does it have the looking pin underneath to tighten it. I took a video to explain what I mean.
https://youtu.be/VyZ7IYn18tw
And the pic of the locking mechanism under the stand (missing)



I've asked for an RMA.

Not a great start. Has anyone ever seen that before?


----------



## Darylrese

Oh dear thats not good! You should have a built in locking screw. Looks like you may have received a second hand unit. I would return that for sure.

Not seen it before nope and i have been in this thread since the start!


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Oh dear thats not good! You should have a built in locking screw. Looks like you may have received a second hand unit. I would return that for sure.
> 
> Not seen it before nope and i have been in this thread since the start!


Agree, haven't seen that and I've been prowling here since Dec 2015...


----------



## KickAssCop

So my XB271HU broke and now am in the market for a new monitor. Shall I try another XB271HU or go for the X34? What up?
Wife says go for the X34 but I want that 165 Hz. Decisions.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> So my XB271HU broke and now am in the market for a new monitor. Shall I try another XB271HU or go for the X34? What up?
> Wife says go for the X34 but I want that 165 Hz. Decisions.


What happened??


----------



## zeuswsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeps1987*
> 
> Hi guys, I have been following this for a while and been waiting to take the plunge on one of these. I finally did it and received it yesterday but had a problem as soon as I took the stand out the box (haven't even touched the display)
> The stand doesn't align correctly nor does it have the looking pin underneath to tighten it. I took a video to explain what I mean.
> 
> I've asked for an RMA.
> 
> Not a great start. Has anyone ever seen that before?


It might be worth turning on the screen to see if it's decent before you send it back. If you got a really good panel, you could always look into purchasing a VESA mount. As someone who has gone through 6 of these types of monitors it's just a thought....

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeps1987

The retailer I bought it from also recommended I try it out and if the screen is good, they can arrange sending out a new stand.

Tried it and it all looks pretty good. Can anyone quickly give me some basic settings?

Turning sRGB seems to make everything look great.

Its a Jan 2016 Model.

Any advice or calibration hints?


----------



## sotorious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerclif*
> 
> As far as defects? Back light bleed.


if blacklight is the only issue then im game.

How is the screen quality compared to other ips? i know its not an official ips


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeps1987*
> 
> The retailer I bought it from also recommended I try it out and if the screen is good, they can arrange sending out a new stand.
> 
> Tried it and it all looks pretty good. Can anyone quickly give me some basic settings?
> 
> Turning sRGB seems to make everything look great.
> 
> Its a Jan 2016 Model.
> 
> Any advice or calibration hints?


Lots already in here but basically my settings:

Brightness : 40%

RGB: 97,93,100

Nvidia Control Panel Digital Vibrancy: 55%

Attached ICC Profile for desktop.

XB271HU12016-02-0610-09120cdmD65002.2SXYZLUTMTX.7.zip 2581k .zip file


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Wow, so any standard VESA stand 100x100 would work on XB271HU?


Provided its just VESA 100 X 100 yes. There aren't many about, and most say upto 24" in description but in reality are fine.

Stands from other monitors such as Dell Ultrasharp are no good. The hooks on the mount aren't the same. I tried changing the plates over but its not do-able really.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeps1987*
> 
> Hi guys, I have been following this for a while and been waiting to take the plunge on one of these. I finally did it and received it yesterday but had a problem as soon as I took the stand out the box (haven't even touched the display)
> The stand doesn't align correctly nor does it have the looking pin underneath to tighten it. I took a video to explain what I mean.
> https://youtu.be/VyZ7IYn18tw
> And the pic of the locking mechanism under the stand (missing)
> 
> I've asked for an RMA.
> 
> Not a great start. Has anyone ever seen that before?


I had one like this. I looked all over i found hour later on my bed. It came off the stand and was loose in box. I would look all around where you opened it.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Lots already in here but basically my settings:
> 
> Brightness : 40%
> 
> RGB: 97,93,100
> 
> Nvidia Control Panel Digital Vibrancy: 55%
> 
> Attached ICC Profile for desktop.
> 
> XB271HU12016-02-0610-09120cdmD65002.2SXYZLUTMTX.7.zip 2581k .zip file


I dont notice any improvement after added your ICC profile








Is it normal after using your RGB settings, colors looks too much saturate?


----------



## Deeps1987

Thanks for the help. I have tried a few different settings, but nothing seems to look as good to me as the sRGB mode and 80% brightness.

Also, not sure whats going on as the panel seems to be reflective, so the supposed BLB shifts around depending on which way im looking at the monitor, is that normal?

I have no dead pixels nor do I have any dust.

*Theses pics are at 80% brightness and with sRGB enabled. Everything else is default*


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> I dont notice any improvement after added your ICC profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal after using your RGB settings, colors looks too much saturate?


I'm pretty sure that it's possible for your panel to be different in certain regards that make ICC profiles work differently. I guess a better way to put it is that panels differ from each other to a point where one ICC Profile looks different on different panels. I'm not knowledgeable enough on monitors to know exactly why, however this is something I've heard and seen a lot on these forums.

I'd suggest taking the time yourself to calibrate to your liking, unless you'd like to buy a calibrator.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> I dont notice any improvement after added your ICC profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal after using your RGB settings, colors looks too much saturate?


I've stopped using others people's ICC profiles awhile ago. Honestly each panel is different. For example my settings are 35 brightness, R 94, G 97, B 100. Using Darylrese's settings makes my screen way too red. My green settings will make many people's monitors look way too green. If you don't have a colorimeter to calibrate I recommend keeping it simple. Use the Windows calibration and make adjustments that look good to you and leave it at that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeps1987*
> 
> Thanks for the help. I have tried a few different settings, but nothing seems to look as good to me as the sRGB mode and 80% brightness.
> 
> Also, not sure whats going on as the panel seems to be reflective, so the supposed BLB shifts around depending on which way im looking at the monitor, is that normal?
> 
> I have no dead pixels nor do I have any dust.
> 
> *Theses pics are at 80% brightness and with sRGB enabled. Everything else is default*


The shifting "reflection" you see is likely regular IPS glow that shifts when you shift. Is it silver-ish? That's normal.

BLB on the other hand is the yellow glow that I see in the bottom right corner. If you don't notice the BLB in normal usage then it too is fine. I've seen a lot worse. If you tone the brightness down the BLB will likely be reduced.

In your photo of the white screen it looks like the left half is warmer than the right half? That would bother me the most. Sadly poor screen uniformity is common with these monitors.


----------



## Aurolas

It looks like a 270? I can assure you its a 271 i will be returning.


----------



## Deeps1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> ...
> The shifting "reflection" you see is likely regular IPS glow that shifts when you shift. Is it silver-ish? That's normal.
> 
> BLB on the other hand is the yellow glow that I see in the bottom right corner. If you don't notice the BLB in normal usage then it too is fine. I've seen a lot worse. If you tone the brightness down the BLB will likely be reduced.
> 
> In your photo of the white screen it looks like the left half is warmer than the right half? That would bother me the most. Sadly poor screen uniformity is common with these monitors.


Thank you for the evaluation. The glow on the bottom right is apparent in games during night in a dark room. I think I'm going to RMA the whole monitor.
What do you guys think?


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeps1987*
> 
> What do you guys think?


I would RMA it, the yellow bleed in the lower right corner looks atrocious.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aurolas*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I actually made an account here for the express reason for having my new Acer Predator XB271HU evaluated by the community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I should note that I have not changed any settings- 80% brightness. Out of box settings. Dec 2015 is manufacturer date.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aurolas*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I actually made an account here for the express reason for having my new Acer Predator XB271HU evaluated by the community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I should note that I have not changed any settings- 80% brightness. Out of box settings. Dec 2015 is manufacturer date.


Thats not a XB271HU but a XB270HU. That backlight bleed is awful, return it.


----------



## sakileb

This is on 100 brightness. Is this a keep or replace? Thanks


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakileb*
> 
> 
> 
> This is on 100 brightness. Is this a keep or replace? Thanks


Looks overexposed to me. Does it look like that in person?


----------



## sakileb

Not really...


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakileb*
> 
> Not really...


Try changing your camera settings, and/or taking a screenshot of a video.

Either way it comes down to whether it's visible enough to bother you.


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Try changing your camera settings, and/or taking a screenshot of a video.
> 
> Either way it comes down to whether it's visible enough to bother you.


What are they ideal camera settings for this actually?


----------



## sakileb

Should I turn HDR on or off when taking a photo?


----------



## rev1810

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Seems like all they have is Nov units, I wish we could see something more recent. Let me know how the third one ends up. I'm considering trying again myself.


Hey there, I went through a few more monitors from bestbuy and among them I got two Jan 2016 units. In my experience, they were much better than the Nov 15 units in terms of BLB. I decided to keep one of those Jan 2016 units as its near perfect with very very minimal BLB in the bottom right corner. The best part is that this bleed is white in color so it kinda blends with the overall IPS glow. In games, I do not notice it at all, even in the dark scenes. Its actually as good as my Dell U2515h and I am using them side by side. Nov 15 units, for me, had the orange bleed which was very noticeable. So if you are still looking for one, my advice would be to keep trying until you get a Jan 2016 model and see if you like that over Nov 15 models. Try more than one Jan 2016 model so you can compare within that batch. Best buy was very good with their returns and I did not have any problem. Also, I would suggest you pick it up in store if you can as Canada post damaged one of my Jan 2016 units which I decided to return without even opening.


----------



## jlp0209

@rev1810- Interesting. All I've seen so far have been Oct 2015, Dec 2015, and Jan 2016 units. I think someone on here got a Feb 2016 unit. Maybe Best Buy got their own "special" units like they get for some TV's (same TV but Best Buy SKU number / part number). In the U.S. I've yet to see the Acer at Best Buy. Glad you got a good one finally. They did make minor adjustments to the monitor / stand as of Dec 2015 onward based on my experience. The monitor goes lower down on the stand compared to my Oct 2015 units. Also BLB has been MUCH improved although there are still some duds out there based on posts here. Uniformity, dust, and pixel defects still are issues though. I've tried more units than I care to comment on, haha, that's the pattern I've seen.

Last night on mine I finally managed to push my dust speck totally off of the screen at the bottom. That sucker was stubborn for the past few days. If you guys have dust specks don't give up right away if you can't move them. I had to flick at it in several different directions before it finally fell below the screen area.


----------



## Aurolas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thats not a XB271HU but a XB270HU. That backlight bleed is awful, return it.


I am returning it- although i'm not sure i'm willing to deal with the lottery until a few weeks from now when I have more free time. I'm not sure I understand your meaning; I can assure you that it is an XB271HU. Or are you saying that it looks/performs more like the 270 which I believe had more issues?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rev1810*
> 
> Hey there, I went through a few more monitors from bestbuy and among them I got two Jan 2016 units. In my experience, they were much better than the Nov 15 units in terms of BLB. I decided to keep one of those Jan 2016 units as its near perfect with very very minimal BLB in the bottom right corner. The best part is that this bleed is white in color so it kinda blends with the overall IPS glow. In games, I do not notice it at all, even in the dark scenes. Its actually as good as my Dell U2515h and I am using them side by side. Nov 15 units, for me, had the orange bleed which was very noticeable. So if you are still looking for one, my advice would be to keep trying until you get a Jan 2016 model and see if you like that over Nov 15 models. Try more than one Jan 2016 model so you can compare within that batch. Best buy was very good with their returns and I did not have any problem. Also, I would suggest you pick it up in store if you can as Canada post damaged one of my Jan 2016 units which I decided to return without even opening.


Hey Rev, glad to hear your experience was finally good! I just got a Jan 2016 unit yesterday that is perfect as well. Same silverish glow in the bottom right, no bleed whatsoever. And gasp! Good uniformity??? Awesome!









looks like they have indeed improved.... Something!


----------



## sakileb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Hey Rev, glad to hear your experience was finally good! I just got a Jan 2016 unit yesterday that is perfect as well. Same silverish glow in the bottom right, no bleed whatsoever. And gasp! Good uniformity??? Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like they have indeed improved.... Something!


Can you post picture of your model? Thanks


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakileb*
> 
> Should I turn HDR on or off when taking a photo?


Use your own eyes mate, photo always makes an exaggeration of glow/bleeding
Not everyone has same tolerance about glow/bleeding/uniformity...
Does it annoy you when using monitor in dark scenes?
I had more glow/bleeding than usual ppl here but i kept it
I would advice you to record a video instead of taking photo, filter on my pseudo name, you will see my video about glow/bleed
Considering i have an average glow/bleeding, you can compare with yours


----------



## rev1810

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Hey Rev, glad to hear your experience was finally good! I just got a Jan 2016 unit yesterday that is perfect as well. Same silverish glow in the bottom right, no bleed whatsoever. And gasp! Good uniformity??? Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like they have indeed improved.... Something!


Awesome!! Glad to hear you got a good one too. Persistence pays off I guess. I hope everyone on these forums end up with something like these. At 1k price point we shouldn't have to play this panel lottery. This should keep me going until OLED monitors become available with similar technologies.


----------



## Tekkied

Have you guys had the issue of a part of the screen (vertical line of +-5 pixels) being placed from the center of the screen to the left or right. My monitor slices a few pixels in the middle and puts them on the left or the right of the screen. This happened three times now in 12 days. I think it has something to do with the gsync module because it happens after playing a game and is resolvable by starting a game.

Here a few last pictures of my monitor, taken with a Canon EOD on shutter speed 1/8, aperture on f4.5 and ISO on auto, with my camera placed on +-1.5 meters away from my monitor.

Brightness: 35


Brightness: 80


You might see the orange glow on the right upper side of the screen, but depending on how I sit on my chair you can see the same glow on the right lower side of the screen.

Black overview on 35 brightness:


The only times when I actually see the orange BLB clearly is on black screens (easy notice) and DayZ. Midnight in FarCry Primal it is not noticeable, or at least you have to search for it.

Do you guys think I have chance on a better one when I RMA this one?


----------



## Barefooter

If you are looking to purchase this monitor, here's the best price I've seen yet $723.25 over at B&H. No tax and free shipping too!

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1212852-REG/acer_um_hx1aa_001_xb271hu_bmiprz_27_widescreen.html


----------



## jlp0209

Decided to try some bias lighting, I got a strip of the Antec adhesive LEDs that sticks on the back of the monitor and powers through one of the monitor's USB ports. It is dimmer than I'd like, may buy another strip. It has an on / off switch and automatically turns off when I turn the monitor off. Just wanted to post a photo of it since I haven't seen anyone try one of these.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Decided to try some bias lighting, I got a strip of the Antec adhesive LEDs that sticks on the back of the monitor and powers through one of the monitor's USB ports. It is dimmer than I'd like, may buy another strip. It has an on / off switch and automatically turns off when I turn the monitor off. Just wanted to post a photo of it since I haven't seen anyone try one of these.


I've read that the Antec strips are way too cool to use as bias lighting. Check this thread I made a while ago, there's a few recommendations ranging from cheap to expensive.


----------



## Darylrese

I use NZXT HUE+ for bias lighting and its great. I have only put them along the back of my desk so it doesnt go far up the wall but you could easily mount them that way.

Totally customisable and starts up / shuts down with your PC. All lighting is controlled from software on your PC. You have to externally route the power connector and use a micro USB cable instead of the internal one but it was really easy. I normally just have it set to white, but you can customise each LED as i have below:


----------



## jlp0209

@Tekkied- I had that issue happen a couple of times. I resolved it by either turning the monitor off or just restarting the game. I never experienced this on my TN g-sync monitor. It could be a DP cable issue too, who knows. I also have since replaced the DP cable (I was using an older one, I now use the one that came with the XB1) and have not had any issue.

@Pereb- thanks, yes I posted about the Antec in that thread too. Lol, it really is bad I had no idea. I moved my floor lamp next to my desk and while it isn't right behind the monitor, it lights up the white wall behind it obviously. I will probably just stick with this method. I could also just put back the small desk lamp.

@Darylrese- looks awesome but I think that would still be too dim for me.


----------



## acerpredator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Have you guys had the issue of a part of the screen (vertical line of +-5 pixels) being placed from the center of the screen to the left or right. My monitor slices a few pixels in the middle and puts them on the left or the right of the screen. This happened three times now in 12 days. I think it has something to do with the gsync module because it happens after playing a game and is resolvable by starting a game.


yes. I ve had this same thing happen multiple times. Like the other poster said, i just turn the monitor on then off and it is resolved. I was going to ask if anyone else experienced this.


----------



## acerpredator

how many times am i going to say this.. run ur monitor for at least 2 weeks and the BLB will improve. you do not even need to loosen screws...


----------



## Xerclif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Have you guys had the issue of a part of the screen (vertical line of +-5 pixels) being placed from the center of the screen to the left or right. My monitor slices a few pixels in the middle and puts them on the left or the right of the screen. This happened three times now in 12 days. I think it has something to do with the gsync module because it happens after playing a game and is resolvable by starting a game.


I've had this happen to me too. I don't know know what causes it but I've just had to restart my computer.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> how many times am i going to say this.. run ur monitor for at least 2 weeks and the BLB will improve. you do not even need to loosen screws...


That is not necessarily true for everyone. A lot of these monitors also exhibit flashlighting in the corners and bottom which likely won't go away unless you adjust / loosen the frame. Which could bork the whole monitor if you do it wrong.


----------



## Vizuka

Ok, so i just got my second monitor now, it seems fine except for some BLB ofcourse which i was expecting, i do not know if it is too much though, i can only really see it in extremely dark scenes in games or on a completely black picture. If i am not specifically looking for it and looking extremely close.

I took a screenshot of a video i recorded on my phone since it seems to represent it in the most realistic way. Is it a keeper?


This is with 60% brightness by the way!

As you can see it is mostly in the upper right corner, kind of a yellowish bleed. It is not really as bad as in the picture, but close enough.

Other than the bleed though, the colors seem great, cannot see any weird color shifting on whites for example









The monitor is a January 2016 model by the way


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> yes. I ve had this same thing happen multiple times. Like the other poster said, i just turn the monitor on then off and it is resolved. I was going to ask if anyone else experienced this.


i don t like this bug... acer should answer us


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> i don t like this bug... acer should answer us


This happened a few times with the PG279Q I tried, so it's not only an issue for the Acer model. As Tekkied says, switching to back to gsync makes it go away, so it could be related to gsync.


----------



## Stuntex

Hello everybody, thought I'd share my experience with this monitor. I've returned 2 of these monitors on account of dust/dirt under the AG coating, right smack in the middle of the screen. The third one was a keeper for me, though it does suffer from the "center vertical line of pixels relocation" bug. As someone mentioned in a post earlier, overclocking the monitor seems to alleviate that particular bug. I clocked mine to 165Hz and havent had any pixel relocations since.


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Ok, so i just got my second monitor now, it seems fine except for some BLB ofcourse which i was expecting, i do not know if it is too much though, i can only really see it in extremely dark scenes in games or on a completely black picture. If i am not specifically looking for it and looking extremely close.
> 
> I took a screenshot of a video i recorded on my phone since it seems to represent it in the most realistic way. Is it a keeper?
> 
> 
> This is with 60% brightness by the way!
> 
> As you can see it is mostly in the upper right corner, kind of a yellowish bleed. It is not really as bad as in the picture, but close enough.
> 
> Other than the bleed though, the colors seem great, cannot see any weird color shifting on whites for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The monitor is a January 2016 model by the way


Looks pretty much the same as my Jan 2016 model I think.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Looks pretty much the same as my Jan 2016 model I think.


I would say the hlow is pretty big. I had same in bottom right corner and it was a bit distracting in black scenen. In any case I would keep it if there was no color shift from left to right. A good way to check is to open gmail and check shades of gray...


----------



## Tekkied

So you kept the monitor? It is a bit distracting in black scenes, I agree, especially when you are in a dark room.


----------



## Vizuka

Gonna check for color shift when i get home







But i am pretty sure there are none since i tried to look for it yesterday, but could not see any 









And my last monitor had way worse issues like a couple of dead pixels, dust particles and edge bleed, and that was also a Jan 2016 model :/ So i am afraid to get a way worse one ig i exchange it.


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Looks pretty much the same as my Jan 2016 model I think.


Could you take a picture of yours?

I am afraid to exchange it since my last one had way worse issues :/ And that was also a Jan 2016 model :/


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> So you kept the monitor? It is a bit distracting in black scenes, I agree, especially when you are in a dark room.


No, I've returned it at the end. I saw much better IPS glow on these panels. Mine was also not 100% silver. But the main reason was poor horizontal uniformity, the left side was slightly reddish which caused color uniformity. The left side had slightly different tint with some colors, especially gray. This and that glow made me to return it. In my opinion not acceptable for 750 euro. Now I've ordered glossy qnix 2710 for 217 eur + taxes which can be overclocked to 120Hz and uses Samsung PLS panel. I expect this won't be so bad than AUO 144Hz panels. Also IPS glow on PLS should be less prominent. I will see but I'm so tired from these AUO panels.


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> No, I've returned it at the end. I saw much better IPS glow on these panels. Mine was also not 100% silver. But the main reason was poor horizontal uniformity, the left side was slightly reddish which caused color uniformity. The left side had slightly different tint with some colors, especially gray. This and that glow made me to return it. In my opinion not acceptable for 750 euro. Now I've ordered glossy qnix 2710 for 217 eur + taxes which can be overclocked to 120Hz and uses Samsung PLS panel. I expect this won't be so bad than AUO 144Hz panels. Also IPS glow on PLS should be less prominent. I will see but I'm so tired from these AUO panels.


The thing with me is i REALLY want G-Sync, and the great color reproduction that comes with IPS







And then there seems to not be many choices out there. But so you would keep it if the color uniformity was good? I am as i said going to check the uniformity when i get home some more. But i think it is fine.

What is the best color to check for uniformity issues? Grey?


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Could you take a picture of yours?
> 
> I am afraid to exchange it since my last one had way worse issues :/ And that was also a Jan 2016 model :/


Same here yes. Have to make a decision today to keep it or not because it is the last day of my cooling-off period.

Here is a picture of my monitor on 60 brightness:


This is an actual ingame picture and I have to say, it comes pretty close to what I actually saw yesterday; dark room and night ingame:

I believe the brightness was on 40.

The glow is kind of yellow/orange on the right side of the panel and blue on the top left side.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> No, I've returned it at the end. I saw much better IPS glow on these panels. Mine was also not 100% silver. But the main reason was poor horizontal uniformity, the left side was slightly reddish which caused color uniformity. The left side had slightly different tint with some colors, especially gray. This and that glow made me to return it. In my opinion not acceptable for 750 euro. Now I've ordered glossy qnix 2710 for 217 eur + taxes which can be overclocked to 120Hz and uses Samsung PLS panel. I expect this won't be so bad than AUO 144Hz panels. Also IPS glow on PLS should be less prominent. I will see but I'm so tired from these AUO panels.


Sounds good







, except for the 8ms response and missing gsync.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> So you kept the monitor? It is a bit distracting in black scenes, I agree, especially when you are in a dark room.


Yes man because there is no better alternative on the market unless you want to go with TN (Dell 1440p 27 inches as well)


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Same here yes. Have to make a decision today to keep it or not because it is the last day of my cooling-off period.
> 
> Here is a picture of my monitor on 60 brightness:
> 
> 
> This is an actual ingame picture and I have to say, it comes pretty close to what I actually saw yesterday; dark room and night ingame:
> 
> I believe the brightness was on 40.
> 
> The glow is kind of yellow/orange on the right side of the panel and blue on the top left side.
> Sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , except for the 8ms response and missing gsync.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> ""
> 
> Yeah that looks pretty much like my glow :/
> 
> Well, tell me what you decide to do


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Yes man because there is no better alternative on the market unless you want to go with TN (Dell 1440p 27 inches as well)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Yeah that looks pretty much like my glow :/
> 
> Well, tell me what you decide to do


Honestly I don't know yet.

I have tried the monitor ajx is referring to, S2716DG, but the vertical lines and vertical viewing angles bugged me. Now I've seen the XB271HU and I'm not sure if the yellow/orange glow annoys me more than the lines and viewing angle of the Dell monitor.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> The thing with me is i REALLY want G-Sync, and the great color reproduction that comes with IPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there seems to not be many choices out there. But so you would keep it if the color uniformity was good? I am as i said going to check the uniformity when i get home some more. But i think it is fine.
> 
> What is the best color to check for uniformity issues? Grey?


Yes, I would keep it if it has good uniformity. But these panels suffers badly, it's either one side yellowish/reddish or you have top much darker than bottom or there are some yellow patches. And then you can have million other issues so well if it's only a more prominent silver glow in one of the corner I would keep it.

Well, PLS is basically IPS by Samsung so the color reproduction is great. Only thing missing is g-sync of course. But if you have good GPU you can drive most games around 100FPS and then you don't need g-sync at all. I don't like FPS fluctuating anyways. So if I know game can run stable at 100FPS I will set monitor to100 FPS, if I can handle only 85FPS I will set to 100Hz.

You know, maybe I could live with some uniformity issues as well but what I can apologize is the price. 750 resp. 850 eur for Asus is way too much to accept all these flaws. This technology still needs to mature.

The Korean panel is missing g-sync but hey, it cost 280 euro. Uniformity is way better here. Qnix has PWM but I want to drive it at 100% brightness so I don't care much. Or you may buy Crossover which has LG panel overclockable to ~ 100Hz and without PWM. The price is 300$ + taxes.

But maybe I will be disappointed at the end but I'm so frustrated from all these panels then I don't have any other choice. I can't stand 60hz an 1080p anymore, so what else I can do ?









Btw, brightness has no major impact on the glow and yours in top right is quiet too much for me









Edit: now I've noticed you said the glow is yellow/orange... I would return it instantly, this is worst thing you may have besides crap uniformity...


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, I would keep it if it has good uniformity. But these panels suffers badly, it's either one side yellowish/reddish or you have top much darker than bottom or there are some yellow patches. And then you can have million other issues so well if it's only a more prominent silver glow in one of the corner I would keep it.
> 
> Well, PLS is basically IPS by Samsung so the color reproduction is great. Only thing missing is g-sync of course. But if you have good GPU you can drive most games around 100FPS and then you don't need g-sync at all. I don't like FPS fluctuating anyways. So if I know game can run stable at 100FPS I will set monitor to100 FPS, if I can handle only 85FPS I will set to 100Hz.
> 
> You know, maybe I could live with some uniformity issues as well but what I can apologize is the price. 750 resp. 850 eur for Asus is way too much to accept all these flaws. This technology still needs to mature.
> 
> The Korean panel is missing g-sync but hey, it cost 280 euro. Uniformity is way better here. Qnix has PWM but I want to drive it at 100% brightness so I don't care much. Or you may buy Crossover which has LG panel overclockable to ~ 100Hz and without PWM. The price is 300$ + taxes.
> 
> But maybe I will be disappointed at the end but I'm so frustrated from all these panels then I don't have any other choice. I can't stand 60hz an 1080p anymore, so what else I can do ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, brightness has no major impact on the glow and yours in top right is quiet too much for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: now I've noticed you said the glow is yellow/orange... I would return it instantly, this is worst thing you may have besides crap uniformity...


Yeah, the thing is, if i return it, and then exchange it for another, i might get even worse issues like my last one, which had worse bleed than this one, it had a couple of dead pixels, AND it also had a dust spec inside the monitor. Plus it had some really weird edgebleed where the bezel of the monitor seemed to be broken in some parts. I am just afraid to get a even worse one, i have seen one's with much worse than what i have in terms of bleed on this forum alone.

I just seriously dont know what to do :/

Plus i wont have a monitor until i get a new one since my old one broke :/


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Yeah, the thing is, if i return it, and then exchange it for another, i might get even worse issues like my last one, which had worse bleed than this one, it had a couple of dead pixels, AND it also had a dust spec inside the monitor. Plus it had some really weird edgebleed where the bezel of the monitor seemed to be broken in some parts. I am just afraid to get a even worse one, i have seen one's with much worse than what i have in terms of bleed on this forum alone.
> 
> I just seriously dont know what to do :/


I think that we don't get any/much better at this time as I look at the January 2016 panels posted here having almost similar spots of bleeding and glow. Maybe in a few months when they run a new production batch they will improve the finetuning of the panels?


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> I think that we don't get any/much better at this time as I look at the January 2016 panels posted here having almost similar spots of bleeding and glow. Maybe in a few months when they run a new production batch they will improve the finetuning of the panels?


Meh, maybe, probably not sadly :/


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Yeah, the thing is, if i return it, and then exchange it for another, i might get even worse issues like my last one, which had worse bleed than this one, it had a couple of dead pixels, AND it also had a dust spec inside the monitor. Plus it had some really weird edgebleed where the bezel of the monitor seemed to be broken in some parts. I am just afraid to get a even worse one, i have seen one's with much worse than what i have in terms of bleed on this forum alone.
> 
> I just seriously dont know what to do :/
> 
> Plus i wont have a monitor until i get a new one since my old one broke :/


I know your feelings, I had exactly the same dilema. The thing is I saw very good panels regarding glow so I know there are better. I had PG279 which literally perfect glow which did not disturb me at all because it was not huge and was pure silver. I had few panels with ugly yellowish/orange glow which made me headaches.

So you need to decide if you want to live with that for 800 bucks or not.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> @rev1810- Interesting. Maybe Best Buy got their own "special" units like they get for some TV's (same TV but Best Buy SKU number / part number). In the U.S. I've yet to see the Acer at Best Buy.


Bestbuy couldn't sell this monitor I don't think, they'd price it at $900-1000 for their markup, prob wouldn't do well


----------



## jlp0209

@Tekkied and @ Vizuka: If I can see BLB in dark scenes while using the monitor or playing games this is where I draw the line and would return the monitor. If I only see BLB in a pitch black room on a solid black screen, and can't see it at all during normal usage, I keep it.

Tough call though if this is the only issue you have, as we all know you can get another unit that has 3 dead pixels and dust or horrible uniformity. It is whatever you can tolerate. Sometimes the BLB gets better over time but not a sure thing.

So yeah, I would return both of those if they were mine, if I can see BLB during games. I am picky.


----------



## Vizuka

Y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> @Tekkied and @ Vizuka: If I can see BLB in dark scenes while using the monitor or playing games this is where I draw the line and would return the monitor. If I only see BLB in a pitch black room on a solid black screen, and can't see it at all during normal usage, I keep it.
> 
> Tough call though if this is the only issue you have, as we all know you can get another unit that has 3 dead pixels and dust or horrible uniformity. It is whatever you can tolerate. Sometimes the BLB gets better over time but not a sure thing.
> 
> So yeah, I would return both of those if they were mine, if I can see BLB during games. I am picky.


Yeah, thats exactly what i am worried about since my last one had tons of other issues that i could simply not stand for. BLB i am a little bit more accepting of, i think the white uniformity is fine, i took a picture of it so you can judge it. Took it with my phone so not the best quality, but it does the job. What do you think?


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Have you guys had the issue of a part of the screen (vertical line of +-5 pixels) being placed from the center of the screen to the left or right. My monitor slices a few pixels in the middle and puts them on the left or the right of the screen. This happened three times now in 12 days. I think it has something to do with the gsync module because it happens after playing a game and is resolvable by starting a game.


Glad to know I am not the only one who is having this happen, I contacted ACER and they couldn't understand at all what I was trying to tell them was happening. It happens randomly with my monitor I think it is either a cable issue or sync module. Reason I think it could possibly module if you just change resolution of the monitor it will go away, and it is not a driver issue as I had it happen when doing a fresh install of windows and once in the BIOS.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Y
> Yeah, thats exactly what i am worried about since my last one had tons of other issues that i could simply not stand for. BLB i am a little bit more accepting of, i think the white uniformity is fine, i took a picture of it so you can judge it. Took it with my phone so not the best quality, but it does the job. What do you think?


The center is brighter and left looks a little reddish compared to right but that's just because of the photo I'm pretty sure. I don't see anything that is really bad here. Uniformity is so subjective, if it looks good to you keep it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Glad to know I am not the only one who is having this happen, I contacted ACER and they couldn't understand at all what I was trying to tell them was happening. It happens randomly with my monitor I think it is either a cable issue or sync module. Reason I think it could possibly module if you just change resolution of the monitor it will go away, and it is not a driver issue as I had it happen when doing a fresh install of windows and once in the BIOS.


I had this also happen on an Asus PG279Q I tried so it isn't Acer specific. It hasn't happened (yet) on my XB1 that I've had for 6 days. I replaced my DP cable and am using the one that came with the XB1.


----------



## Tekkied

I have decided to send mine back for replacement with another unit.
The reason is that i'm worried the yellow/orange glow eventually will start to annoy me in certain games.


----------



## owlieowl

so...

this or an HTC Vive...?


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> I have decided to send mine back for replacement with another unit.
> The reason is that i'm worried the yellow/orange glow eventually will start to annoy me in certain games.


Yeah, i still cannot make up my mind about if it is going to annoy me x)


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Yeah, i still cannot make up my mind about if it is going to annoy me x)


If you have doubts then better return it because it will bother you for ever...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> I have decided to send mine back for replacement with another unit.
> The reason is that i'm worried the yellow/orange glow eventually will start to annoy me in certain games.


Good decision







Orange glow is maybe the worst thing you can have - besides uniformity these panels have terrible.


----------



## Vizuka

Oh yeah, i will probably return it now. Noticed now how much backlight bleed it had that i would notice when playing a game, so i started up Metro: LL and instantly saw this:



And though, DAAAAAAMN.. This i dont think is acceptable, this was taken at 40% brightness.

Also just took this at 40% brightness, it is a screenshot of a video i recorded it shows more of how it actually looks like for me when playing.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Oh yeah, i will probably return it now. Noticed now how much backlight bleed it had that i would notice when playing a game, so i started up Metro: LL and instantly saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> And though, DAAAAAAMN.. This i dont think is acceptable, this was taken at 40% brightness.


Oh my, it's very bad indeed... Top right bleed is terrible. It's kind of mixture of glow and bleed. And btw, metro is the "worst" game for testing BLB and glow







I use it as well and immediately see if the panel is crap or not. For uniformity I use Gmail page







These two tests are enough for me to decide if to keep or send back. Then of course pixel and dust check but this bothers me at least.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Y
> Yeah, thats exactly what i am worried about since my last one had tons of other issues that i could simply not stand for. BLB i am a little bit more accepting of, i think the white uniformity is fine, i took a picture of it so you can judge it. Took it with my phone so not the best quality, but it does the job. What do you think?


Btw, this uniformity is crap as well and I don't think it's your camera...

This was uniformity of mine and it was far from perfect. It's not enough to test on white screen though... You can't see it here well, but left side was a bit reddish.


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Oh my, it's very bad indeed... Top right bleed is terrible. It's kind of mixture of glow and bleed. And btw, metro is the "worst" game for testing BLB and glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use it as well and immediately see if the panel is crap or not. For uniformity I use Gmail page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two tests are enough for me to decide if to keep or send back. Then of course pixel and dust check but this bothers me at least.


Will probably go back to the store with it and maybe go for the Dell S2716DG. It is a TN, but atleast I do not need to deal with all this bleed :/


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Btw, this uniformity is crap as well and I don't think it's your camera...
> 
> This was uniformity of mine and it was far from perfect. It's not enough to test on white screen though... You can't see it here well, but left side was a bit reddish.


The uniformity issue is not really noticeable at all. Only in pictures, but i can see in the pictures it looks like it has a pinkish tint on the left side especially.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> The uniformity issue is not really noticeable at all. Only in pictures, but i can see in the pictures it looks like it has a pinkish tint on the left side especially.


Maybe your eyes are not well trained







I'm sure I would have problem with that. But maybe it's really only a camera...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Will probably go back to the store with it and maybe go for the Dell S2716DG. It is a TN, but atleast I do not need to deal with all this bleed :/


Don't buy TN panel, only if you are pure gamer and buying monitor for gaming only...


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Maybe your eyes are not well trained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I would have problem with that. But maybe it's really only a camera...
> Don't buy TN panel, only if you are pure gamer and buying monitor for gaming only...


Well, i am not planning on or have ever had any plans on editing photos on it or doing any kind of work that requires super good color accuracy. I am planning on gaming and watching YouTube on it, and thats pretty much it. And i have been using the VG248QE TN-panel for a couple of years now without issue. Any particular reason you are not going to recommend me going to TN (Dell S2716DG), even though it is highly regarded as one of the best TN-panels on the market?


----------



## ajx

Do you notice those yellow bleed?
Pictures always exaggerates how glow/bleed are in real
It depends from distance and your camera settings itself
I ve uploaded mine, the first picture shows a silver glow due to a further distance
Now the second one shows an huge yellow bleed on the right corner, up and bottom side
In game, i dont see the yellow/orange tint, only the silver which is supposed to be a glow but its slight.
Now you are on OCN forum and ppl usually are high demanding about bleeding/glow, dont compare to them, compare to yourself, does it annoy you?
If not, keep it, if yes, return it, simple as that


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Well, i am not planning on or have ever had any plans on editing photos on it or doing any kind of work that requires super good color accuracy. I am planning on gaming and watching YouTube on it, and thats pretty much it. And i have been using the VG248QE TN-panel for a couple of years now without issue. Any particular reason you are not going to recommend me going to TN (Dell S2716DG), even though it is highly regarded as one of the best TN-panels on the market?


For example gama and color shifts, poor viewing angles and pixel inversion. Best or not best, it can't compete with IPS panels in image quality at all. But comparison with these AUO AH-VA panels is questionable









I don't edit photos as well but I just can't stand that left part of the screen has different tint than right. I'm very sensitive to temperature shift. But for you it could be fine.


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you notice those yellow bleed?
> Pictures always exaggerates how glow/bleed are in real
> It depends from distance and your camera settings itself
> I ve uploaded mine, the first picture shows a silver glow due to a further distance
> Now the second one shows an huge yellow bleed on the right corner, up and bottom side
> In game, i dont see the yellow/orange tint, only the silver which is supposed to be a glow but its slight.
> Now you are on OCN forum and ppl usually are high demanding about bleeding/glow, dont compare to them, compare to yourself, does it annoy you?
> If not, keep it, if yes, return it, simple as that


Well, I do notice the bleed on mine, I can even see it when watching shows on Netflix in dark scenes.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Well, i am not planning on or have ever had any plans on editing photos on it or doing any kind of work that requires super good color accuracy. I am planning on gaming and watching YouTube on it, and thats pretty much it. And i have been using the VG248QE TN-panel for a couple of years now without issue. Any particular reason you are not going to recommend me going to TN (Dell S2716DG), even though it is highly regarded as one of the best TN-panels on the market?


If you are fine with the VG248QE then you probably would also be fine with the S2716DG. I believe your VG248QE is supposed to have the same pixel inversion issues, so if you have never noticed them then it's probably not going to be a problem for you.


----------



## The1444

Hello
I haven't read this thread since January








Something new that i shoud know? New Acer(AUO) revisions/ improvements /important nuances etc.
Is this XB271 a best g-sync 1440p monitor for purchase now?
Quick look through last 10 pages make me think, that this is still the same lottery


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The1444*
> 
> Hello
> I haven't read this thread since January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something new that i shoud know? New Acer(AUO) revisions/ improvements /important nuances etc.
> Is this XB271 a best g-sync 1440p monitor for purchase now?
> Quick look through last 10 pages make me think, that this is still the same lottery


Yup, it seems to still be the same lottery, personally I have now gone through two of these monitors, one had dust inside it and a couple of dead pixels plus the bezel was broken in a couple of spots, and now this second one has excessive backlight bleed.

I am probably going to be returning this one and buying another monitor entirely, I dont feel like having to go through maybe five monitors just to get a good one.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The1444*
> 
> Hello
> I haven't read this thread since January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something new that i shoud know? New Acer(AUO) revisions/ improvements /important nuances etc.
> Is this XB271 a best g-sync 1440p monitor for purchase now?
> Quick look through last 10 pages make me think, that this is still the same lottery


You have not missed anything. Same lottery, same issues. And yes it is still the best g-sync 1440p monitor available. If that makes sense, lol...


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The1444*
> 
> Hello
> I haven't read this thread since January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something new that i shoud know? New Acer(AUO) revisions/ improvements /important nuances etc.
> Is this XB271 a best g-sync 1440p monitor for purchase now?
> Quick look through last 10 pages make me think, that this is still the same lottery


No lottery, we talk about what?
Flaws? Almost none
Users are demanding about uniformity/glow/bleeding, its in their right to do, i am not judging anyone, pretty normal behavior considering the price tag
Why ppl are mainly afraid of glow/bleed and even planning to switch back into TN which has the worst annoying downside: TN shift/viewing angle
XB271HU is way more reliable than Asus ROG Switf, i never seen any complaint about reliability
In every aspect, XB271HU is over Asus ROG Switf:
+ Cheaper
+ Gamma mode
+ Better uniformity
+ More reliable
+ Less glow/bleeding
+ Acer customer services

Now glow/bleeding are the downside for all IPS on the market, there is no exception but still better than TN shift viewing angle, VA gamme shift is more tolerable but VA sucks when it comes about responsiveness (many slow transitions and overshoot)

I am very happy with mine, good uniformity i guess (i dont really care even white is pink lol), no dust, no dead pixel, glow/bleed, i eventually live with that
I didnt play loterry at all
I bought from good bargain, 720€ shipped
The only minor regrets i have: OSD ergonomic sucks and ugly monitor with gaming stuff design


----------



## Synthtastic

So I recently moved my computer around and now my LED light on the front of the monitor is orange instead of blue. Does that mean anything?


----------



## squirtis

hey guys, i went through 4 predators before giving up and waiting for the viewsonic. doesn't look like the viewsonic is coming out when they said so i went to try another acer today. I checked it at the store and the pixels seemed fine. I got it home and the uniformity is meh, yellower on left and bluer on right, like my last one, but my biggest concern is i can't get it to read over 85hz... every time i go to 144 it goes blank and won't display.

my nvidia drivers are updated. i'm running a gtx 970, which should be fine. i've tried setting the refresh rate in both the nvidia and windows control panel but it won't work at 144hz. it just says "No Signal" then reverts after the time to keep changes expires. i have gsync turned on, and i'm using the DP cable. is there something i'm missing? i was able to get the old ones to run at 144. do i need to take it back and get a 6th monitor? these things are awful...


----------



## ste1164

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Yup, it seems to still be the same lottery, personally I have now gone through two of these monitors, one had dust inside it and a couple of dead pixels plus the bezel was broken in a couple of spots, and now this second one has excessive backlight bleed.
> 
> I am probably going to be returning this one and buying another monitor entirely, I dont feel like having to go through maybe five monitors just to get a good one.


Get the dell you seriously won't be dissapointed


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthtastic*
> 
> So I recently moved my computer around and now my LED light on the front of the monitor is orange instead of blue. Does that mean anything?


Have you messed around with the debug menu at all? The orange light may indicate that Burn-In mode is activated, which means that when there is no signal to the monitor, it will keep cycling through different colors. You could try unplugging your monitor cable from the computer and see if you get the random colors.

If you are in fact in Burn-In mode, you can get to the debug menu by turning the monitor off, then hold the far left button and hit the power button to turn it back on. You'll see the debug menu on the upper left side of the screen. Hit the fourth button to move the selection down to "Burn In Pattern" and the third button to toggle the value. The second button will close the menu.


----------



## Synthtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Have you messed around with the debug menu at all? The orange light may indicate that Burn-In mode is activated, which means that when there is no signal to the monitor, it will keep cycling through different colors. You could try unplugging your monitor cable from the computer and see if you get the random colors.
> 
> If you are in fact in Burn-In mode, you can get to the debug menu by turning the monitor off, then hold the far left button and hit the power button to turn it back on. You'll see the debug menu on the upper left side of the screen. Hit the fourth button to move the selection down to "Burn In Pattern" and the third button to toggle the value. The second button will close the menu.


Thanks for the help! It was in burn-in mode. Don't know how it did that since I never manually did it or even knew how to.


----------



## squirtis

Update on my issue. It was the cable -.- had to go to Fry's to exchange it and get a new one. If there's not a problem with the monitor, there's one with the cable.


----------



## Vizuka

Ok, now i noticed the other issue about the line going in the middle, it happened while starting my PC while the ROG motherboard logo appeared :/ And then it was gone when i got to my desktop. Another thing i noticed is that the monitor seems to have some kind of a reddish hue to it all over the monitor, can this be combated in any way? I have tried changing the RGB settings and dragging down the 'Red' setting a bit (to 85%) but that did not seem to help.


----------



## Darylrese

Sad to hear of all the issues people seem to be having recently with this monitor









On the flip side, there are some almost perfect panels out there like mine and its well worth it once you get one. For me it only took 2 attempts and to be honest my first was fine except minor uniformity and bleed issues.

If your going to keep trying, you have a better chance of getting a good one with this monitor over ASUS.

Its been a few months with mine and I still love it. Much better than the Dell S2716DG i had before. I couldnt stand Pixel Inversion and TN colours.

Good luck to those who are still trying!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Ok, now i noticed the other issue about the line going in the middle, it happened while starting my PC while the ROG motherboard logo appeared :/ And then it was gone when i got to my desktop. Another thing i noticed is that the monitor seems to have some kind of a reddish hue to it all over the monitor, can this be combated in any way? I have tried changing the RGB settings and dragging down the 'Red' setting a bit (to 85%) but that did not seem to help.


Have you tried a different display port cable and different port in your graphics card?


----------



## Vizuka

I have tried the DP cable that came with the monitor and the one that i had bought myself a while ago. And i just tried different ports on the graphics card, made no difference when it comes to the pink hue. And the thing is, it is not super easy for me to return this monitor. And the only stores where it is easy to return to never have the monitors in stock.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> I have tried the DP cable that came with the monitor and the one that i had bought myself a while ago. And i just tried different ports on the graphics card, made no difference when it comes to the pink hue. And the thing is, it is not super easy for me to return this monitor. And the only stores where it is easy to return to never have the monitors in stock.


You certainly need to think about practicality of returning a product like a monitor. Its expensive, bulky and a lot of delivery companies wont take it as they don't insure monitors or tv against damage.

If you have reset everything back to default on the monitors OSD and in the nvidia control panel, tried other cables and graphics card ports and changed RGB with no luck, i would say there is something wrong with the panel itself. Any pictures we can look at?


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You certainly need to think about practicality of returning a product like a monitor. Its expensive, bulky and a lot of delivery companies wont take it as they don't insure monitors or tv against damage.
> 
> If you have reset everything back to default on the monitors OSD and in the nvidia control panel, tried other cables and graphics card ports and changed RGB with no luck, i would say there is something wrong with the panel itself. Any pictures we can look at?


Yeah, did take a picture earlier of a white background, dont know if it comes off good in the picture though (took it with my phone) but here it is:


----------



## Crooked

I just got this monitor few days ago and im very happy with it, however i can only overclock it to 150Hz and not 165?


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooked*
> 
> I just got this monitor few days ago and im very happy with it, however i can only overclock it to 150Hz and not 165?


What do you mean you cant, what is it that is stopping you from doing in? What happens when you try to do it? Or can you just not move the overclock slider in the menu?


----------



## Crooked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> What do you mean you cant, what is it that is stopping you from doing in? What happens when you try to do it? Or can you just not move the overclock slider in the menu?


My mistake. I never really activated the overclock slider at all, but i got it working at 165Hz now. Still getting used to these menu buttons.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Yeah, did take a picture earlier of a white background, dont know if it comes off good in the picture though (took it with my phone) but here it is:


The reddish/pink hue looks like a uniformity issue. It isn't as reddish/pink in the centre as it is on the sides.


----------



## ShinMagus

Hello. Where should I start...?

I live in Brazil. I'm something of a Capcom-oriented fighting-game enthusiast, as I like games such as Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo, Street Fighter Alpha 3, Capcom VS SNK 2 and Ultra Street Fighter 4. I've attended a number of local (metropolitan area) SF4 tournaments between 2010 and 2015 (you might've heard of Keoma; he won practically all of them







), as well as two national ones. I'm not on the sort of level that would've let me win them, but I'm rather competitive and I do enjoy playing these games.







(I have yet to truly jump on the Street Fighter 5 bandwagon... Unless I refrain from playing on local tournaments, it's apparently the only path ahead now)

I seriously drooled over G-Sync for at least 2 years - embracing tearing by playing PC games without V-Sync to reduce input lag sucks, though the extra input lag that V-Sync creates sucks even more







, but, to my knowledge, no G-Sync monitor model is available in Brazilian stores. Over time I've been interested in the ASUS PG278Q (TN panel), the ASUS PG279Q and ultimately the Acer Predator XB271HU (I never took notice of the XB270HU while the XB271HU hadn't come out). I contacted the Brazilian representative for Acer and they said they had no idea when or if a G-Sync-enabled monitor would be released here. A few weeks ago I got really fed up with the situation and started seriously considering taking drastic measures: to order an Acer Predator XB271HU from Amazon, if I couldn't get it anywhere nearer.

I've read reviews on Amazon, as well as this thread from the start up to somewhere between pages 270 and 300 over a few days. All the reported trouble made me very anxious, but also a bit hopeful, since there have been people with satisfactory units. I definitely value having a lot of "logical space" (desktop area) to work with (e.g., I'm a software developer (mostly Java and C#)) too, so the new monitor (2560x1440! =D) wouldn't be strictly a gaming-motivated purchase. I'd been using two old LCD (TN-panel) monitors for years: a Samsung 931BW (19'', 1440x900) and a Samsung 2232BW (22'', 1680x1050), as well as a higher-placed wall-mounted Sony KDL-47W805A TV (47'', 1920x1080; one of the best gaming HDTVs as far as input lag is concerned (I'm _crazy-concerned_ about input lag, even got myself Leo Bodnar's Input Lag Tester)). The benefit I could get from the Acer XB271HU was definitely going to be remarkable, as well as the potential headache, e.g., should I have to resort to RMA (Brazil -> US...), or make a big mental effort to live with defects I thought weren't quite worth the RMA hassle. The purchase was of the sort most people I know would, arguably understandably so, call me crazy for, given shipping cost, taxation (roughly the sum of the product and shipping costs, when you also consider state taxes; also, I was skeptical an RMA scenario could bring taxation-related issues over my head) and the value of the Dollar compared to the Real (a bit under R$ 4), aggravated by the fact US$ 1 is both easier to earn and more valuable in the US than R$ 4 are in Brazil. It was a _very_ heavy commitment prospect for these reasons.

I took the plunge.

Over the course of six days (from March 30 to April 4), including a weekend, the monitor was dispatched from the Amazon warehouse, cleared customs and got delivered to me.







I installed the monitor mount and got very pleased: no apparent issues. Since then I have used UDPixel and found zero issues. My brightness is currently set at 70, and my contrast at 40. I can't find anything to complain about. The IPS glow hasn't bothered me, and I can't find any dead or stuck pixels, or any dust. Color uniformity seems ok to me, except for a very subtle blue tint to the right that I don't really notice and had to actively look for in the picture before I could claim the color uniformity to be _perfect_. I don't how much of an actual gamble this purchase was, but it definitely felt like one, though supposedly not one anywhere as bad as the ASUS PG279Q. What little IPS glow can be seen is _much_ stronger in pictures, and I don't usually keep the room completely dark unless I'm watching a movie or playing an immersive game. A few pictures taken from my phone (I used UDPixel to display black and white screens):

Acer Predator XB271HU:
Brightness @ 70:


Brightness @ 100:


Color Uniformity:

PS: There's some sort of filter or image treatment that Google did automatically...

Extras:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Samsung 931BW:


Samsung 2232BW:


Sony KDL-47W805A (backlight @ max):
Brightness @ 70:

Brightness @ 100:




I'm very pleased and thought I'd share this tale that ended up well. ^^


----------



## M3LON4

got again the issue with the line of pixels displayed at the wrong place ( expected in the center, displayed at the left ). A double alt tab solved the issue.


----------



## Stuntex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> got again the issue with the line of pixels displayed at the wrong place ( expected in the center, displayed at the left ). A double alt tab solved the issue.


On my monitor, that particular problem disappeared when I overclocked to 165hz, havent seen it since.


----------



## Darylrese

ShinMagnus - Welcome to the group









If you loosen off the screw in the bottom center, it will get rid of most of that backlight bleed along the bottom! Do it and show us another picture, i bet its a lot better.


----------



## ShinMagus

Thanks!









Hmmm... For that I need to disconnect the monitor from the mount, right? I'm not sure how to do it now. lol

PS: it's Magus, from Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> ShinMagnus - Welcome to the group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you loosen off the screw in the bottom center, it will get rid of most of that backlight bleed along the bottom! Do it and show us another picture, i bet its a lot better.


Will it also help to get rid of the bleed on the right bottom side or just the little blob in the middle?


----------



## Crooked

Here's mine. Week 52, 2015.



I went from a 24" AOC G-Sync 144hz 1ms gaming monitor, and the first thing i noticed after i got the Predator, is that i had no more flickering on loading screens, as the AOC had, which was quite annoying tbh. My first IPS panel, and im never going back to TN.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShinMagus*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... For that I need to disconnect the monitor from the mount, right? I'm not sure how to do it now. lol
> 
> PS: it's Magus, from Chrono Trigger.


I never loosened any screws on mine, but my backlight bleed went away on its own after about 3 weeks. (I didn't have much to begin with, looked a lot like yours)

Grats on taking the plunge and getting a good monitor! Glad it worked out for you... Some of my friends are from Brazil and studied here in the U.S., I guess it was a big deal for them to buy as many electronics as they could (ex. Dell laptops) so they could bring them home for people. Apparently Brazilians get charged like 3 times as much for the same products, even after the currency difference?

Nice avatar, I recognized it as Akira Toriyama style, but didn't know it was specifically from Chrono Trigger.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooked*
> 
> Here's mine. Week 52, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> I went from a 24" AOC G-Sync 144hz 1ms gaming monitor, and the first thing i noticed after i got the Predator, is that i had no more flickering on loading screens, as the AOC had, which was quite annoying tbh. My first IPS panel, and im never going back to TN.


Looks good, hopefully the BLB at top right will fade over time. Also probably had the same AOC you had (G2460PG), I noticed the flicker too but it went away after 2-3 seconds. Doesn't happen on my XB1 either. Going from the AOC to this Acer is like looking at HD for the very first time.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> I have tried the DP cable that came with the monitor and the one that i had bought myself a while ago. And i just tried different ports on the graphics card, made no difference when it comes to the pink hue. And the thing is, it is not super easy for me to return this monitor. And the only stores where it is easy to return to never have the monitors in stock.


You could try setting the color temp to "Cool", it should have settings that are in the ballpark of 9300K (calibrated cool temp). If that still looks reddish to you, then I'm not sure what will help. I also posted some recommended RGB settings for different levels of warm & cool, based on my colorimeter and specific panel. Mine is slightly red/yellowish by default, which might be close to yours.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/4220#post_24975186


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> You could try setting the color temp to "Cool", it should have settings that are in the ballpark of 9300K (calibrated cool temp). If that still looks reddish to you, then I'm not sure what will help. I also posted some recommended RGB settings for different levels of warm & cool, based on my colorimeter and specific panel. Mine is slightly red/yellowish by default, which might be close to yours.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/4220#post_24975186


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooked*
> 
> I just got this monitor few days ago and im very happy with it, however i can only overclock it to 150Hz and not 165?


Probably going to return this monitor anyhow since the backlight bleeding on this is quite bad. I can even see it on when playing The Witcher 3 even in pretty bright scenes. It is damn crazy amount of bleed. And i am wondering if it is even worth it to try for a new one or get my money back and buy something else.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Probably going to return this monitor anyhow since the backlight bleeding on this is quite bad. I can even see it on when playing The Witcher 3 even in pretty bright scenes. It is damn crazy amount of bleed. And i am wondering if it is even worth it to try for a new one or get my money back and buy something else.


Yeah, from your pics, it looks like you got a losing panel in the lottery. Well, you might want to try at least one more of these monitors, or if you are in the U.S., you might want to try the PG279Q instead. Supposedly, they have staff opening boxes and testing panels before they ship to U.S. retailers. So you probably have better chances of reduced backlight bleed, though who knows if they are testing for dead pixels, dust, hairs, etc.

Unfortunately, AUO is the only company producing high response time IPS panels at the moment, and their QC is awful... so you don't have many options if you want G-Sync / Free-Sync, high refresh, and IPS.


----------



## ShinMagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> I never loosened any screws on mine, but my backlight bleed went away on its own after about 3 weeks. (I didn't have much to begin with, looked a lot like yours)
> 
> Grats on taking the plunge and getting a good monitor! Glad it worked out for you... Some of my friends are from Brazil and studied here in the U.S., I guess it was a big deal for them to buy as many electronics as they could (ex. Dell laptops) so they could bring them home for people. Apparently Brazilians get charged like 3 times as much for the same products, even after the currency difference?
> 
> Nice avatar, I recognized it as Akira Toriyama style, but didn't know it was specifically from Chrono Trigger.












I'd say about twice as much, after the conversion... which is already a problem, and doesn't tell the whole story about the population's purchase power - it's worse than the conversion alone would suggest.

There are many hardware stores selling products brought from Paraguay, and these don't cost as much, since whoever brought them into the country evaded taxes (there's a rather famous bridge connecting Paraguay and Brazil, through which products have been smuggled since many decades ago, but a certain percentage is caught by the federal police). I wouldn't count on this working for such a high-end new-technology gaming monitor even if one were to take this path seriously though.

Now to wait three weeks out of curiosity... I don't really notice bleed during regular use. ^^


----------



## Naked Snake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShinMagus*
> 
> Hello. Where should I start...?
> 
> I live in Brazil. I'm something of a Capcom-oriented fighting-game enthusiast, as I like games such as Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo, Street Fighter Alpha 3, Capcom VS SNK 2 and Ultra Street Fighter 4. I've attended a number of local (metropolitan area) SF4 tournaments between 2010 and 2015 (you might've heard of Keoma; he won practically all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), as well as two national ones. I'm not on the sort of level that would've let me win them, but I'm rather competitive and I do enjoy playing these games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have yet to truly jump on the Street Fighter 5 bandwagon... Unless I refrain from playing on local tournaments, it's apparently the only path ahead now)
> 
> I seriously drooled over G-Sync for at least 2 years - embracing tearing by playing PC games without V-Sync to reduce input lag sucks, though the extra input lag that V-Sync creates sucks even more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but, to my knowledge, no G-Sync monitor model is available in Brazilian stores. Over time I've been interested in the ASUS PG278Q (TN panel), the ASUS PG279Q and ultimately the Acer Predator XB271HU (I never took notice of the XB270HU while the XB271HU hadn't come out). I contacted the Brazilian representative for Acer and they said they had no idea when or if a G-Sync-enabled monitor would be released here. A few weeks ago I got really fed up with the situation and started seriously considering taking drastic measures: to order an Acer Predator XB271HU from Amazon, if I couldn't get it anywhere nearer.
> 
> I've read reviews on Amazon, as well as this thread from the start up to somewhere between pages 270 and 300 over a few days. All the reported trouble made me very anxious, but also a bit hopeful, since there have been people with satisfactory units. I definitely value having a lot of "logical space" (desktop area) to work with (e.g., I'm a software developer (mostly Java and C#)) too, so the new monitor (2560x1440! =D) wouldn't be strictly a gaming-motivated purchase. I'd been using two old LCD (TN-panel) monitors for years: a Samsung 931BW (19'', 1440x900) and a Samsung 2232BW (22'', 1680x1050), as well as a higher-placed wall-mounted Sony KDL-47W805A TV (47'', 1920x1080; one of the best gaming HDTVs as far as input lag is concerned (I'm _crazy-concerned_ about input lag, even got myself Leo Bodnar's Input Lag Tester)). The benefit I could get from the Acer XB271HU was definitely going to be remarkable, as well as the potential headache, e.g., should I have to resort to RMA (Brazil -> US...), or make a big mental effort to live with defects I thought weren't quite worth the RMA hassle. The purchase was of the sort most people I know would, arguably understandably so, call me crazy for, given shipping cost, taxation (roughly the sum of the product and shipping costs, when you also consider state taxes; also, I was skeptical an RMA scenario could bring taxation-related issues over my head) and the value of the Dollar compared to the Real (a bit under R$ 4), aggravated by the fact US$ 1 is both easier to earn and more valuable in the US than R$ 4 are in Brazil. It was a _very_ heavy commitment prospect for these reasons.
> 
> I took the plunge.
> 
> Over the course of six days (from March 30 to April 4), including a weekend, the monitor was dispatched from the Amazon warehouse, cleared customs and got delivered to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed the monitor mount and got very pleased: no apparent issues. Since then I have used UDPixel and found zero issues. My brightness is currently set at 70, and my contrast at 40. I can't find anything to complain about. The IPS glow hasn't bothered me, and I can't find any dead or stuck pixels, or any dust. Color uniformity seems ok to me, except for a very subtle blue tint to the right that I don't really notice and had to actively look for in the picture before I could claim the color uniformity to be _perfect_. I don't how much of an actual gamble this purchase was, but it definitely felt like one, though supposedly not one anywhere as bad as the ASUS PG279Q. What little IPS glow can be seen is _much_ stronger in pictures, and I don't usually keep the room completely dark unless I'm watching a movie or playing an immersive game. A few pictures taken from my phone (I used UDPixel to display black and white screens):
> 
> Acer Predator XB271HU:
> Brightness @ 70:
> 
> 
> Brightness @ 100:
> 
> 
> Color Uniformity:
> 
> PS: There's some sort of filter or image treatment that Google did automatically...
> 
> Extras:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung 931BW:
> 
> 
> Samsung 2232BW:
> 
> 
> Sony KDL-47W805A (backlight @ max):
> Brightness @ 70:
> 
> Brightness @ 100:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased and thought I'd share this tale that ended up well. ^^


I'm really glad to hear this because I'm from Argentina and I just took the gamble too. The only problem is that I'm getting this baby from a guy who get's stuff from USA via boat so now I have to wait 60-90 days for the boat to finally arrive in Argentina. I'm going to die from anxiety until then.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naked Snake*
> 
> I'm really glad to hear this because I'm from Argentina and I just took the gamble too. The only problem is that I'm getting this baby from a guy who get's stuff from USA via boat so now I have to wait 60-90 days for the boat to finally arrive in Argentina. I'm going to die from anxiety until then.


oh man that's brutal


----------



## patriotsfan82

Hi All!

Apologies if this topic has been covered in this thread already (I attempted to search the thread for some keywords I was using to describe it without any luck), but I've been having an annoying issue with this monitor and they way it presents its image.

First, it seems as though this monitor is using a classic DisplayPort technique of rendering two separate surfaces to get around the normal DisplayPort single display bandwidth limitations. What this means is that the instead of outputting one stream of [email protected], it is really outputting two [email protected] streams. The only reason I say this is because it seems to be the easiest way to explain the issue I am having.

About half the time I take some action to modify the full screen output to the monitor (transition into or out of a game, for example), the right half of the monitor will be offset ~10 pixels to the left, with the missing pixels being wrapped around to the right side of the monitor. I plan to capture a picture of this tonight to add, but the general gist is this: In the middle of the monitor there will be a column of ~ten missing pixels that is being displayed on the far right of the monitor. It is essentially as though the right side image stream has simply been offset a bit. Turning the monitor off/back on or performing some other action to cause Windows to change the fullscreen image (alt-tabbing) will fix this.

I can't recall for sure, but I believe I saw this issue on both displays I tested (first one returned for dead pixels) - indicating that this could be a Driver issue, a Windows issue, or a overall hardware issue.

Anyone have any insight?

Thanks!

Welp! I just found someone a few pages back with the issue (Tekkied). Just seems to be an issue that people run into and fix the same way I do.


----------



## Vizuka

Ok, I have decided to return the monitor on Monday (want to have a monitor to game on during the DOOM and Battleborn BETA) and try for a new one. If the new one is not good enough for me I am probably just going to give up on the XB271HU and move on and buy a completely different monitor. Going through more than three monitors just sounds absurd to me.

However, I am REALLY hoping the third one's the charm on this one. Because other than the issues it really is a great monitor


----------



## Darylrese

Lots of you need to loosen up the screw. You don't have to detach it from your stand to do this. Its a small black screw in the middle of the back panel. Just turn it a few times and it will get rid of the bleed in the middle and might even reduce / clear the bottom right bleed too.


----------



## xentrox

Hi All,

It pains me to post this, but I have recently damaged my Nov build XB271HU in a way that I don't think will ever be repairable. I had gotten rid of my old computer desk and installed a new one. While installing my 6 channel speakers, the center channel speaker which weighs about 2 lbs fell right on the top part of the mounted monitor, directly on the top center of the bezel, which resulted in a crack in the panel and you can see from the picture below the aftermath of what that did. That being said, the panel "works", it displays a picture, besides the crack and artifacts in the grid everything else works flawlessly. Gsync, 150hz refresh rate. So technically It is still usable.. but cracked.

My question to you fellow OCNers is, what can I do with this panel? I've since gone out and purchased yet a 5th one and I got really lucky first time around this time so I'm not looking for ways to trick the system and have Acer to take back the broken one. I know that neither Amazon nor Acer will ever take it since this is customer-induced damaged and I don't expect them to cover warranty for it. But is there anything else I can do to that monitor beside throwing it in the closet? There's no way I'm throwing it in the trash, even if its a $700 hunk of plastic. There has to be someone or somewhere that would benefit from it. Whether its to harvest the working parts, replace the panel, whatever it is people do with things like this.

Kinda looking for advice on this matter if any know anything. Cheers.




*SIDE NOTE:*

I picked my 5th one from B&H, it was $736, no tax. I received a Feb 2016 unit. Looks identical from the outside to the Nov 2015 and later models. Again, no 144Hz, OC starts at 150Hz. No power delay issues, no stuck/dead pixels, no dust. Uniformity very good. Have yet to test for backlight bleed. Waiting on it to be dark before I set out to do that test.


----------



## jlp0209

@xentrox- that really stinks but happy you got a good one as a replacement. The way I see it you have 3 options: find someone who can recycle it, eBay to someone for spare parts, or Craigslist for spare parts. Maybe can eek out $100-$200 back from it?

Also, your new Feb 2016 unit doesn't have a 144hz setting at all? Mine is Jan 2016 and without OC it goes to 144hz. My OC menu starts at 150hz and goes to 165hz. Maybe I am misunderstanding you. If your monitor doesn't have 144hz what's the highest it will go without being OC?


----------



## xentrox

Cheers jlp, definitely considering those options. It would be beyond awesome if I can get back $200 from it. We'll see what I end up doing. Gonna do a bit of research see what I can find on eBay and Craigslist and go from there.

Regarding the 150Hz. I think you are right. I was the one confused. The monitor will run up to 144Hz. Then if you want higher, you enable OC which takes it from 150 to 165. Prior to the Nov 2015 firmware update, it looks like OC was from 144Hz to 165Hz.

I kinda got used to running it at 150hz so I did the same thing with this Feb 2016 model and it works as expected.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> It pains me to post this, but I have recently damaged my Nov build XB271HU in a way that I don't think will ever be repairable. I had gotten rid of my old computer desk and installed a new one. While installing my 6 channel speakers, the center channel speaker which weighs about 2 lbs fell right on the top part of the mounted monitor, directly on the top center of the bezel, which resulted in a crack in the panel and you can see from the picture below the aftermath of what that did. That being said, the panel "works", it displays a picture, besides the crack and artifacts in the grid everything else works flawlessly. Gsync, 150hz refresh rate. So technically It is still usable.. but cracked.
> 
> My question to you fellow OCNers is, what can I do with this panel? I've since gone out and purchased yet a 5th one and I got really lucky first time around this time so I'm not looking for ways to trick the system and have Acer to take back the broken one. I know that neither Amazon nor Acer will ever take it since this is customer-induced damaged and I don't expect them to cover warranty for it. But is there anything else I can do to that monitor beside throwing it in the closet? There's no way I'm throwing it in the trash, even if its a $700 hunk of plastic. There has to be someone or somewhere that would benefit from it. Whether its to harvest the working parts, replace the panel, whatever it is people do with things like this.
> 
> Kinda looking for advice on this matter if any know anything. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SIDE NOTE:*
> 
> I picked my 5th one from B&H, it was $736, no tax. I received a Feb 2016 unit. Looks identical from the outside to the Nov 2015 and later models. Again, no 144Hz, OC starts at 150Hz. No power delay issues, no stuck/dead pixels, no dust. Uniformity very good. Have yet to test for backlight bleed. Waiting on it to be dark before I set out to do that test.


That really sucks man!

I would contact Acer and see if they can repair it. If it was reasonable, it would be better than letting is sit in the closet.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I would contact Acer and see if they can repair it. If it was reasonable, it would be better than letting is sit in the closet.


Took your advice and opened a case with Acer anyway. I'm not very optimistic that they will agree to repair it. But I'm willing to give it a go. I'm just calculating shipping both out and in, plus repair costs... If it all amounts to $300 or less, I'll do it. Otherwise it's not worth it.


----------



## Crooked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> It pains me to post this, but I have recently damaged my Nov build XB271HU in a way that I don't think will ever be repairable. I had gotten rid of my old computer desk and installed a new one. While installing my 6 channel speakers, the center channel speaker which weighs about 2 lbs fell right on the top part of the mounted monitor, directly on the top center of the bezel, which resulted in a crack in the panel and you can see from the picture below the aftermath of what that did. That being said, the panel "works", it displays a picture, besides the crack and artifacts in the grid everything else works flawlessly. Gsync, 150hz refresh rate. So technically It is still usable.. but cracked.
> 
> My question to you fellow OCNers is, what can I do with this panel? I've since gone out and purchased yet a 5th one and I got really lucky first time around this time so I'm not looking for ways to trick the system and have Acer to take back the broken one. I know that neither Amazon nor Acer will ever take it since this is customer-induced damaged and I don't expect them to cover warranty for it. But is there anything else I can do to that monitor beside throwing it in the closet? There's no way I'm throwing it in the trash, even if its a $700 hunk of plastic. There has to be someone or somewhere that would benefit from it. Whether its to harvest the working parts, replace the panel, whatever it is people do with things like this.
> 
> Kinda looking for advice on this matter if any know anything. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SIDE NOTE:*
> 
> I picked my 5th one from B&H, it was $736, no tax. I received a Feb 2016 unit. Looks identical from the outside to the Nov 2015 and later models. Again, no 144Hz, OC starts at 150Hz. No power delay issues, no stuck/dead pixels, no dust. Uniformity very good. Have yet to test for backlight bleed. Waiting on it to be dark before I set out to do that test.


I feel your pain! Hope they will be able to repair it, but it doesn't look good tbh. Does the crack go all the way down?


----------



## xentrox

Lol.. Acer did not wait in responding to my case..
Quote:


> We have received your request for repair, but unfortunately we're unable to complete your request because physical damage is not covered under the standard manufacturer's warranty. We have no provisions for providing out of warranty repair for damaged LCD monitors. If this occurred out of box, please contact the reseller from where you purchased it, for exchange options.


Tbh, not surprised. It clearly states no customer-induced damage in warranty clause. Looks like they don't even bother repairing even if you pay. I think I might just keep the panel and use it for non-design work related stuff.. until I find something else to do with it.


----------



## Deeps1987

So my previous retailed (Scan UK) apparently found no fault with my previous monitor (even though the stand didn't work, or have a locking mechanism and crazy BLB bleed on bottom right).
They said they could refund me or send back my monitor (free of charge







) ....they didn't offer a replacement and instead I should take the refund and use that to buy it again.
I thought this was stupid so took the refund and bought it else where (Overclockers UK)

I got the monitor just now and these are the results. It is also a Jan 2016 model.

Same as before *sRGB mode, 80% Brightness* everything else default

Let me know what you think? I think its miles better than before, I cant even notice any BLB. Only when I took a picture with my phone.
Gonna test with a few games now.

*Just picture with my Samsung S5*


*Picture from a video from my Samsung S5*


----------



## M3LON4

looks good for 80 brightness


----------



## coss79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Lol.. Acer did not wait in responding to my case..
> Tbh, not surprised. It clearly states no customer-induced damage in warranty clause. Looks like they don't even bother repairing even if you pay. I think I might just keep the panel and use it for non-design work related stuff.. until I find something else to do with it.


Sorry to hear about the damage to your monitor. Do you have any type of home insurance that can cover this?

In Sweden most people have a insurance that helps out if things are broken or stolen. Normally you have to pay some sort of fee for this (often around 100-150$) so it's not worth it for cheaper stuff. The value you get back also decreases by like 50% for each year so you mostly use this for new items.

Hope you find a good way to replace or repair the monitor.


----------



## rwtd

I just received mine. BLB and color consistency is just so much better on this sample than on the 3 PG279Qs I tested. Apart from a little bit of BLB in the upper left corner and a bit above the Predator logo, I can't detect any worthy of mention. The BLB above the Predator logo did indeed lessen once I loosened the screw a bit. IPS glow still there of course, but not yellow. So far very satisfied with the panel. Let's hope I won't detect a dust speck soon.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> I just received mine. BLB and color consistency is just so much better on this sample than on the 3 PG279Qs I tested. Apart from a little bit of BLB in the upper left corner and a bit above the Predator logo, I can't detect any worthy of mention. The BLB above the Predator logo did indeed lessen once I loosened the screw a bit. IPS glow still there of course, but not yellow. So far very satisfied with the panel. Let's hope I won't detect a dust speck soon.


It's like Christmas morning when you finally get a near perfect XB271. Congrats and if you do see a dust speck it can be flicked you just need to find the right direction to flick it in. I had one at the bottom but I needed to flick it sideways, then up a bit, then sideways until it finally fell below the screen. Flicking it downward did nothing for some reason.


----------



## rwtd

I didn't discover a dust speck but I discovered a bright red pixel/subpixel.


----------



## Pereb

I also received mine. Unfortunately the uniformity is still mediocre :


Still significantly better than my XB270HU, here is it for comparison's sake :


Backlight bleed is pretty minimal :


Now I have a weird defect, it's a small bright green spot that looks like a stuck pixel but isn't (it's slightly smaller) :


I don't know if I want to try again, I don't see myself "winning" the lottery and it's the best one I've had yet. Still frustrating though.


----------



## jlp0209

@rwtd- oh no!! You could try JScreenFix but doubtful that will have any effect. That really stinks.

@Pereb- Is the right 1/4 to 1/3 of the screen what you're referring to? It does look a little different from the left but it's so hard to tell based on the photo. Your green dot is likely a stuck subpixel. Also unlikely to go away with JScreenFix but worth a shot.


----------



## crazedbinary

Hey guys - I have now entered the lottery as well. What are your thoughts on the pics? I think I have a lemon here. The pictures exaggerate the BLB a bit. One issue I noticed is that the left side bezel I can see a light all the way down like the screen is not placed correctly in the bezel.

Anyway is it return time?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> @rwtd- oh no!! You could try JScreenFix but doubtful that will have any effect. That really stinks.
> 
> @Pereb- Is the right 1/4 to 1/3 of the screen what you're referring to? It does look a little different from the left but it's so hard to tell based on the photo. Your green dot is likely a stuck subpixel. Also unlikely to go away with JScreenFix but worth a shot.


The right 15% or so of the screen gets noticeably cooler, also the top seems to have a very slight red tint and the bottom a slight green tint but I think I'd only notice that while browsing.
That bright dot is not a stuck green subpixel, it's a lighter green and visible on a green background :

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazedbinary*
> 
> Hey guys - I have now entered the lottery as well. What are your thoughts on the pics? I think I have a lemon here. The pictures exaggerate the BLB a bit. One issue I noticed is that the left side bezel I can see a light all the way down like the screen is not placed correctly in the bezel.
> 
> Anyway is it return time?


Your pictures are really overexposed, I can make the one I posted above look like this too. Try playing with camera settings to reduce it, as it is we can't really give you a good opinion.
That "line" seems like BLB outside of the screen area, damn. Still better than BLB in the viewing area imo, but if it bothers you that might warrant a swap.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazedbinary*
> 
> Hey guys - I have now entered the lottery as well. What are your thoughts on the pics? I think I have a lemon here. The pictures exaggerate the BLB a bit. One issue I noticed is that the left side bezel I can see a light all the way down like the screen is not placed correctly in the bezel.
> 
> Anyway is it return time?


I know photos greatly over expose BLB and glow but this has to be among the worst XB1's I've seen. Yikes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> The right 15% or so of the screen gets noticeably cooler, also the top seems to have a very slight red tint and the bottom a slight green tint but I think I'd only notice that while browsing.
> That bright dot is not a stuck green subpixel, it's a lighter green and visible on a green background :


Yeah, that sucks then, sorry.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeps1987*
> 
> So my previous retailed (Scan UK) apparently found no fault with my previous monitor (even though the stand didn't work, or have a locking mechanism and crazy BLB bleed on botto right).
> They said they could refund me or send back my monitor (free of charge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ....they didn't offer a replacement and instead I should take the refund and use that to buy it again.
> I thought this was stupid so took the refund and bought it else where (Overclockers UK)
> 
> I got the monitor just now and these are the results. It is also a Jan 2016 model.
> 
> Same as before *sRGB mode, 80% Brightness* everything else default
> 
> Let me know what you think? I think its miles better than before, I cant even notice any BLB. Only when I took a picture with my phone.
> Gonna test with a few games now.
> 
> *Just picture with my Samsung S5*
> 
> 
> *Picture from a video from my Samsung S5*


I had a similar experience with SCAN returns mate. They don't spot any defects even if you send pictures over to them. They just turn it in in the warehouse and say its fine and refuse to do any more. Always do it within the 14 day period to get your money back, otherwise they refuse.

I got mine locally from Novatech in the end just because i could return it in person if needed. Luckily i got a pretty perfect panel second time around.

If you like it, keep it. SRGB mode shouldn't be used. Its way too bright and overexposed. Switch it off and report back.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> @rwtd- oh no!! You could try JScreenFix but doubtful that will have any effect. That really stinks.


Yeah, I have already put everything back in the box.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Yeah, I have already put everything back in the box.


If the stuck pixel is the only thing that bothers you, you should definitely try JScreenFix.
Won't work if your stuck pixel isn't really a stuck pixel like on my unit though.


----------



## Deeps1987

Hi thanks for the reply.

Scan suck!!! took countless calls and having to use Google Purchase Protection and threatening to use my Credit Card company and the Financial Ombudsman Service and Trading Standards involved to get a full refund on a faulty monitor, which I logged an RMA for the day I received!!!

They said I will be subject to a 10% restocking cost...***. It is faulty. 10% off £600 odd quid for their mistake. No. They finally gave me a full refund. Avoid SCAN in the UK.

I took some pictures with sRGB mode off and brightness at a level I like now (60%)

Let me know what you guys think?

*All at 60% brightness*

*Picture with S5*

*Picture from video taken with S5*

*Picture of white background taken with S5*


----------



## Pereb

Also, I'm disappointed in the OSD to be honest. It's a step down from the one that ships with September and later XB270HU, and there's a few annoying things such as brightness not changing automatically when enabling ULMB. Also there's no quick start option on mine. Dec 2015 unit by the way.

EDIT : After fiddling with RGB gain (the OSD only has Warm and Cool options, Normal is nowhere to be found)I got it to look like this:


Not perfect but decent at least. Significantly better than my previous monitors.


----------



## xentrox

lol.. now I can't seem to get GSYNC to work, or at least that's what the monitor continues to tell me.

I've tried turning game mode on/off. I've tried turning G-Sync on and off. But when I look at the monitor it says its off. My older Nov 2015 model would always say GSYNC Enabled. Not sure what's changed.



Never a dull moment!

EDIT: Phew, my drivers were geeking out. Installed the latest version that came out a few days ago, so far so good. Also G-SYNC indicator now works.


----------



## Mack42

Can you disable the predator bootup logo in the OSD?


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> If the stuck pixel is the only thing that bothers you, you should definitely try JScreenFix.
> Won't work if your stuck pixel isn't really a stuck pixel like on my unit though.


Thanks for the advice. So I unboxed the monitor again. First ran DPT's Exerciser for more than 30 minutes and then JScreenFix for more than 10 minutes. Unfortunately it didn't help, the pixel is still stuck. Oh well, it was worth a try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Can you disable the predator bootup logo in the OSD?


I'm curious about this too. Maybe it's possible in some special hidden service menu that I don't know how to access?


----------



## karkee

Just a question compare to for example a Dell U2715H how is the picture quality / uniformity on the Acer XB271HU ?


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeps1987*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think?


Looks good.


----------



## Deeps1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> Looks good.


Thank you. I have just found a dead/stuck pixel, just as I was happy with this monitor. It is red and just to the right hand side of the middle. I am now trying DPT and will try Jscreen Fix to. I almost had a decent monitor, but if I can't fix this pixel I will return it as it is right near the centre of the screen and is visible no matter what I do


----------



## rwtd

Tried a 2nd unit yesterday. Here are two pictures of the two different units from app. 2m distance with brightness 80, which do you think is the best regarding blb?




And for comparison, from the PG279Q thread posted earlier:


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. So I unboxed the monitor again. First ran DPT's Exerciser for more than 30 minutes and then JScreenFix for more than 10 minutes. Unfortunately it didn't help, the pixel is still stuck. Oh well, it was worth a try.
> I'm curious about this too. Maybe it's possible in some special hidden service menu that I don't know how to access?


This video shows how to access the service menu on the XB270HU. Probably is the same sequence on the XB271HU.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> This video shows how to access the service menu on the XB270HU. Probably is the same sequence on the XB271HU.


The button combo doesn't work on my XB271HU.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Tried a 2nd unit yesterday. Here are two pictures of the two different units from app. 2m distance with brightness 80, which do you think is the best regarding blb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for comparison, from the PG279Q thread posted earlier:


Both are great, second is better.


----------



## Eduro

Manufacturing Date: Feb 2016



60% brightness

This is my first new monitor in about 7 years and it surpassed all my expectation other than the huge warm glow in the bottom right corner. It's pretty visually jarring even during the day. It almost makes my right eye twitch. Needless to say it will be going back and I will try once more for a properly working/assembled monitor.

Pretty disappointing.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> This video shows how to access the service menu on the XB270HU. Probably is the same sequence on the XB271HU.


There is no link there, but I found a video about it. It doesn't work with my sample of the XB271HU though. But somehow I got into the service menu after trying ADC (which didn't seem to work) and then doing a reset. The monitor went into burn-in mode and the power led changed to orange. No option to disable the Acer splash screen there.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> There is no link there, but I found a video about it. It doesn't work with my sample of the XB271HU though. But somehow I got into the service menu after trying ADC (which didn't seem to work) and then doing a reset. The monitor went into burn-in mode and the power led changed to orange. No option to disable the Acer splash screen there.


lol, so I wrote that without posting the link? You probably found the youtube video I meant. Too bad about the splash screen.


----------



## StellarMaterial

Hey all.

I've been on the fence about this monitor for months, but I finally decided to give it a shot. Ordered from Amazon, got a Jan 2016 unit with no dead/stuck pixels and no edge bleed at all, _but_ there is a bit of noticeable IPS glow in the bottom-right corner. Here's a horribly overexposed photo from 2ft away (my typical viewing distance):



The bottom-right corner is the only problem area, the others are basically negligible in-game.

Here's a photo with my lamp on in a darkish scene in a video game. It's still a bit overexposed, but I feel like this gives a decent impression of the real-world glow.



Initially I was quite irritated by this, so I ordered a replacement from Amazon, which they immediately sent to me (so now I have two of these things, although I only technically own one). The second one is a Nov 2015 unit, and unfortunately it's got a slightly worse glow situation (sorry about the odd angle):



Notably, the bottom-right glow is very similar on both, while the second has much more pronounced upper-right glow.

What do you guys think? Does my first unit have a normal level of glow? Or should I return both of these and keep trying?

Incidentally, the Jan 2016 unit also has a very, very slight blue tinge on the right side of the monitor. It's really hard to notice in games, but on websites with solid gray/white backgrounds it's apparent if you look for it. The uniformity of the Nov unit is better, but the contrast ratio in the center of the screen is substantially worse (850:1 vs 1100:1 on the Jan unit).


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StellarMaterial*
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> I've been on the fence about this monitor for months, but I finally decided to give it a shot. Ordered from Amazon, got a Jan 2016 unit with no dead/stuck pixels and no edge bleed at all, _but_ there is a bit of noticeable IPS glow in the bottom-right corner. Here's a horribly overexposed photo from 2ft away (my typical viewing distance):
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom-right corner is the only problem area, the others are basically negligible in-game.
> 
> Here's a photo with my lamp on in a darkish scene in a video game. It's still a bit overexposed, but I feel like this gives a decent impression of the real-world glow.
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I was quite irritated by this, so I ordered a replacement from Amazon, which they immediately sent to me (so now I have two of these things, although I only technically own one). The second one is a Nov 2015 unit, and unfortunately it's got a slightly worse glow situation (sorry about the odd angle):
> 
> 
> 
> Notably, the bottom-right glow is very similar on both, while the second has much more pronounced upper-right glow.
> 
> What do you guys think? Does my first unit have a normal level of glow? Or should I return both of these and keep trying?
> 
> Incidentally, the Jan 2016 unit also has a very, very slight blue tinge on the right side of the monitor. It's really hard to notice in games, but on websites with solid gray/white backgrounds it's apparent if you look for it. The uniformity of the Nov unit is better, but the contrast ratio in the center of the screen is substantially worse (850:1 vs 1100:1 on the Jan unit).


Hard to tell from your photos because you are very close to the monitor. Both of your monitors look pretty bad from this distance. IPS glow is silver-ish in color and normal. BLB is yellow / orange like what I see in your photos and isn't normal; how much you can tolerate is up to you. If I can see BLB while gaming or during normal use I would not keep the monitor. There is a good chance BLB will go away after a month but not a sure thing.

Uniformity is another issue with these monitors. 100% perfect ones don't exist but great ones do exist. Again, it is dependent on what you can tolerate. For me if websites and office applications look different on the left and right sides I would not keep the monitor.

Also keep in mind you got extremely lucky going 2 for 2 without dead / stuck pixels or dust. If you exchange you can get a replacement with a couple dead pixels and a nice bright red one in the middle of the screen like many people including myself have experienced.

Will you really notice the difference in contrast ratio if you keep the November unit? If both of your monitors have BLB and you want to be done with this, I would keep the one that is more uniform honestly. Maybe the BLB will decrease in a month. Otherwise, return them both and keep playing the lottery. It stinks, I feel your pain. As long as Amazon is OK with you exchanging you may as well try again?


----------



## StellarMaterial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Hard to tell from your photos because you are very close to the monitor. Both of your monitors look pretty bad from this distance. IPS glow is silver-ish in color and normal. BLB is yellow / orange like what I see in your photos and isn't normal; how much you can tolerate is up to you. If I can see BLB while gaming or during normal use I would not keep the monitor. There is a good chance BLB will go away after a month but not a sure thing.
> 
> Uniformity is another issue with these monitors. 100% perfect ones don't exist but great ones do exist. Again, it is dependent on what you can tolerate. For me if websites and office applications look different on the left and right sides I would not keep the monitor.
> 
> Also keep in mind you got extremely lucky going 2 for 2 without dead / stuck pixels or dust. If you exchange you can get a replacement with a couple dead pixels and a nice bright red one in the middle of the screen like many people including myself have experienced.
> 
> Will you really notice the difference in contrast ratio if you keep the November unit? If both of your monitors have BLB and you want to be done with this, I would keep the one that is more uniform honestly. Maybe the BLB will decrease in a month. Otherwise, return them both and keep playing the lottery. It stinks, I feel your pain. As long as Amazon is OK with you exchanging you may as well try again?


Here's a photo from about 2m away.



Honestly, I might just return both and get a high-quality 60Hz display at this resolution and wait for more monitors with these specs to come out. These things are bloody incredible, but I don't know if I want to deal with these flaws at the $800 price point.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StellarMaterial*
> 
> Here's a photo from about 2m away.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I might just return both and get a high-quality 60Hz display at this resolution and wait for more monitors with these specs to come out. These things are bloody incredible, but I don't know if I want to deal with these flaws at the $800 price point.


Looks very good to me.


----------



## StellarMaterial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Looks very good to me.


Both units from 2m back for comparison (I had to take the Nov one out of the box... again; I've become an expert at packing and unpacking these things over the last week):

Jan 16:


Nov 15:


The black depth of the Nov unit is worse as you can see (hence the worse contrast ratio), but the bleed is more spread out.

It would truly be incredible if that bleed went away in a month! Then I'd have a pretty darned good monitor.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that all of these pictures were taken at 25 brightness.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Hard to tell from your photos because you are very close to the monitor. Both of your monitors look pretty bad from this distance. IPS glow is silver-ish in color and normal. BLB is yellow / orange like what I see in your photos and isn't normal; how much you can tolerate is up to you. If I can see BLB while gaming or during normal use I would not keep the monitor. There is a good chance BLB will go away after a month but not a sure thing.
> 
> Uniformity is another issue with these monitors. 100% perfect ones don't exist but great ones do exist. Again, it is dependent on what you can tolerate. For me if websites and office applications look different on the left and right sides I would not keep the monitor.
> 
> Also keep in mind you got extremely lucky going 2 for 2 without dead / stuck pixels or dust. If you exchange you can get a replacement with a couple dead pixels and a nice bright red one in the middle of the screen like many people including myself have experienced.
> 
> Will you really notice the difference in contrast ratio if you keep the November unit? If both of your monitors have BLB and you want to be done with this, I would keep the one that is more uniform honestly. Maybe the BLB will decrease in a month. Otherwise, return them both and keep playing the lottery. It stinks, I feel your pain. As long as Amazon is OK with you exchanging you may as well try again?


That's not silverish, it's more like yellowish glow. Had same on few samples. Also if uniformity is not good I would return it. It is far too distracting for this price tag...


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StellarMaterial*
> 
> Both units from 2m back for comparison (I had to take the Nov one out of the box... again; I've become an expert at packing and unpacking these things over the last week):
> 
> Jan 16:
> 
> 
> Nov 15:
> 
> 
> The black depth of the Nov unit is worse as you can see (hence the worse contrast ratio), but the bleed is more spread out.
> 
> It would truly be incredible if that bleed went away in a month! Then I'd have a pretty darned good monitor.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that all of these pictures were taken at 25 brightness.


You won't find better than what you have in terms of BLB. If you want better blacks and end up returning these monitors you should consider VA monitors.


----------



## Stoogie

K i just got this monitor 3-5 pixel round bright spot bottom right 1 inch from bottom 5mm from side, shows mainly in blues, must be a massive dirt ball stuck behind it or something, BLB is like 1/5th bottom left silver, and about half the monitor or 1/3 2/5 from bottom right as yellowy so i guess way too much. To top it off when i enabled OC mode, the monitor is now permanently broken as it now has 2/5ths of the left upper side of the screen all blurry while the rest is fine, tested it with text. will be returning it tomorrow. Will take blb photos tonight


----------



## Stoogie

Image from galaxy s4 phone:


screenshot from video:


dead pixels:


nearly half the screen has this blur, can barely see it in photos, easy with eyes though, the photo shows the blue blurring though:


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Image from galaxy s4 phone:
> 
> 
> screenshot from video:
> 
> 
> dead pixels:
> 
> 
> nearly half the screen has this blur, can barely see it in photos, easy with eyes though, the photo shows the blue blurring though:


The glow is not so bad but that spot is unacceptable. Send him back...


----------



## Tekkied

I got my 2nd monitor 7 days ago and have been testing it since.
This one also has a BLB spot on the upper right corner, but I think it is/was a smaller spot than on the first monitor.

The BLB spot on the right bottom which I had on the first monitor seems to be a more silverish spot on the 2nd, so I assume this is regular IPS glow?

This also has no, as far as I can see, defective pixels, so that's a positive!

Here are some pictures, all the pictures are taken in a almost full dark room between 1 and 1.5 meters away from the monitor. The pictures are a screenshot of videos I made;

60% brightness


35% brightness (preferred setting for me)


35% ingame night time


This is an overexposed photo (made around the same time as the picture above) at 35% brightness, here you see the spots of BLB and glow:


What do you guys think?
I've got the idea that this monitor is better than the first one I had. At least the spot on the right bottom is now gone (the are moments that I feel like it gets a little more yellowish, but moments later it feels silverish again) and the right top spot looks smaller to me.


----------



## Stoogie

Ok just found out mine has image burn, after 1 game of HOTS with the ctrl+alt+f info up on top left, its burnt in the white, kinda weird, disappeared after 15 or so minutes.

Also the blurring of half the screen mostly blues must of happened after enabled OC mode on the monitors OSD to get above 144hz, anyone else encounter this issue? No setting changes fixes it back to normal.

Look how much it burns into the monitor from moderately bright parts of anything:
Google Chrome 20 min burn in image:


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> What do you guys think?
> I've got the idea that this monitor is better than the first one I had. At least the spot on the right bottom is now gone (the are moments that I feel like it gets a little more yellowish, but moments later it feels silverish again) and the right top spot looks smaller to me.


I'm quite fine with my bleed, borderline though, and yours seems better, i would keep yours, make sure you dont have any blurring/burn in issues like i did, that is if you applied 165 hz yet, if not then do it to see if it breaks lol


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> What do you guys think?
> I've got the idea that this monitor is better than the first one I had. At least the spot on the right bottom is now gone (the are moments that I feel like it gets a little more yellowish, but moments later it feels silverish again) and the right top spot looks smaller to me.


The pictures you posted earlier show an overall brighter monitor at 60%. If that's really the case then it's gotten better I think. How is the uniformity on white backgrounds?

I made a uniformity chart of the sample I may keep. The chart shows that the uniformity of the XB271HU sample is indeed better than the PG279Q but since I use a low brightness of 10-15 I can still see annoying yellowish patches on white backgrounds. Sometimes they get more white once I look at them from a straight angle but not always. It almost looks as if there's a sheet of paper behind the screen that's doesn't stick straight to it, if that imagery makes any sense. Sometimes it also makes text not appear straight to me as an overall impression (but not when I look at a particular line). And it feels as if the lower right corner is darker than the other parts.

This is the chart for the XB271HU:


This is the chart of the PG279Q I returned mainly due to the yellow patches on white backgrounds:


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Ok just found out mine has image burn, after 1 game of HOTS with the ctrl+alt+f info up on top left, its burnt in the white, kinda weird, disappeared after 15 or so minutes.
> 
> Also the blurring of half the screen mostly blues must of happened after enabled OC mode on the monitors OSD to get above 144hz, anyone else encounter this issue? No setting changes fixes it back to normal.
> 
> Look how much it burns into the monitor from moderately bright parts of anything:
> Google Chrome 20 min burn in image:


I have never had that happen to mine but I haven't tried 165hz. I will try this out tonight after work. Just when I think I've finally struck gold and found the perfect monitor, I'm sure this will happen now, lol. Regardless, that cluster of bright pixels is auto return in my opinion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> The pictures you posted earlier show an overall brighter monitor at 60%. If that's really the case then it's gotten better I think. How is the uniformity on white backgrounds?
> 
> I made a uniformity chart of the sample I may keep. The chart shows that the uniformity of the XB271HU sample is indeed better than the PG279Q but since I use a low brightness of 10-15 I can still see annoying yellowish patches on white backgrounds. Sometimes they get more white once I look at them from a straight angle but not always. It almost looks as if there's a sheet of paper behind the screen that's doesn't stick straight to it, if that imagery makes any sense. Sometimes it also makes text not appear straight to me as an overall impression (but not when I look at a particular line). And it feels as if the lower right corner is darker than the other parts.
> 
> This is the chart for the XB271HU:
> 
> 
> This is the chart of the PG279Q I returned mainly due to the yellow patches on white backgrounds:


Your findings are nearly identical to my PG279 that I tried and ran a report on. Nearly a 700K difference from top left to bottom right is ridiculous. PG279 is a joke of a monitor (many Acers are too for that matter) but Acer is better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> I got my 2nd monitor 7 days ago and have been testing it since.
> This one also has a BLB spot on the upper right corner, but I think it is/was a smaller spot than on the first monitor.
> 
> The BLB spot on the right bottom which I had on the first monitor seems to be a more silverish spot on the 2nd, so I assume this is regular IPS glow?
> 
> This also has no, as far as I can see, defective pixels, so that's a positive!
> 
> Here are some pictures, all the pictures are taken in a almost full dark room between 1 and 1.5 meters away from the monitor. The pictures are a screenshot of videos I made;
> 
> 60% brightness
> 
> 
> 35% brightness (preferred setting for me)
> 
> 
> 35% ingame night time
> 
> 
> This is an overexposed photo (made around the same time as the picture above) at 35% brightness, here you see the spots of BLB and glow:
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> I've got the idea that this monitor is better than the first one I had. At least the spot on the right bottom is now gone (the are moments that I feel like it gets a little more yellowish, but moments later it feels silverish again) and the right top spot looks smaller to me.


If I saw that BLB at the top right while gaming (or any use) I would not keep that. Photo looks bad. I can see a little bit of it in your video screen shot- I am not sure that'd be a deal breaker for me though. I am much pickier than most.


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> The pictures you posted earlier show an overall brighter monitor at 60%. If that's really the case then it's gotten better I think. How is the uniformity on white backgrounds?
> 
> I made a uniformity chart of the sample I may keep. The chart shows that the uniformity of the XB271HU sample is indeed better than the PG279Q but since I use a low brightness of 10-15 I can still see annoying yellowish patches on white backgrounds. Sometimes they get more white once I look at them from a straight angle but not always. It almost looks as if there's a sheet of paper behind the screen that's doesn't stick straight to it, if that imagery makes any sense. Sometimes it also makes text not appear straight to me as an overall impression (but not when I look at a particular line). And it feels as if the lower right corner is darker than the other parts.
> 
> This is the chart for the XB271HU:
> 
> 
> This is the chart of the PG279Q I returned mainly due to the yellow patches on white backgrounds:


This is my white on 35% brightness


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> If I saw that BLB at the top right while gaming (or any use) I would not keep that. Photo looks bad. I can see a little bit of it in your video screen shot- I am not sure that'd be a deal breaker for me though. I am much pickier than most.


The video-photo is how it actually looks, the overexposed photo is just to show where the spots are and how they look like.
Have been playing The Forest, which can get pretty dark, and the spots were pretty noticable









Sometimes the spots look more yellowish and other times they look silverish.


----------



## prawncatcher

I finally had to buy one! Arrived today. I'm loving it except for the glow, any comments would be useful here! Am I likely to do better if I return? Some quick infos:

bought in UK
January 2016 build
Acer tape unopened
no dead pixels
white looks great to me
I loosened the screw behind the logo a few turns, which improved things a bit on the bottom edge.

This photo is with brightness at 28 is pretty much a good representation altho it's smoothed out the BLB a little:



Thanks!


----------



## Crooked

I tried to loosen the screw on the back of the monitor and it helped instantly to get rid of the pressure i had right above the "Predator" logo. And after almost 2 weeks of daily use, it seems as if the bleed is getting less intense. Monitor has a brightness of 62 on both pictures.

This picture i posted just over 1 week ago.



This picture i just took after i loosen that screw.


----------



## Stoogie

I also notice that if you enable the OC the calibrated gamma goes way too high and you cant return its values, anyone have this issue also?

Also i got my new one, everything is fine BLB slightly less i believe, no dead pixels, or blur, 165hz works flawlessly, no issues, no increased gamma change unlike the old one shown below:

old monitor gamma change:


will do BLB pictures again later for the new one. might untighten center screw a bit too


----------



## Eduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooked*
> 
> I tried to loosen the screw on the back of the monitor and it helped instantly to get rid of the pressure i had right above the "Predator" logo.


Oof, I don't think I'd have it in me to start fiddling with screws while I was still under my return period.


----------



## Stoogie

New xb271hu blb photos

overexposed photo by samsung galaxy s4:


screenshot of video from samsung galaxy s4, maybe like 5% underexposed:


I will be keeping this one.
i use 75 brightness


----------



## Stoogie

so now have blue stuck pixel in center of screen.... ;((( lol


----------



## Pereb

I'm debating getting a colorimeter to hopefully improve picture quality. I'm not fully satisfied with my current one (but keeping it because I probably never will be and it's much better than my previous monitors) and I'm wondering if calibrating properly could make a significant difference. Here is what it looks like currently, with the RGB gain set to 90, 92, 100 respectively (which looks closest to white to me but doesn't look pure white either):



Pic looks a bit worse than the monitor in person.

I do realize that the colorimeter won't help with the uniformity but I think the color presets are also at fault here. Should I buy one, and if so which one? I also hear read that calibrating causes banding, is this true and to what extent?


----------



## rwtd

If you're more or less satisfied with the colors as they are out-of-the-box or with a little fiddling in the OSD, I wouldn't get one. I'm certainly not satisfied with the colors so I made the decision to buy the Xrite i1Display Pro. The advantages of this model over a cheap one such as the Colormunki Smile (which I used before the i1Display Pro) is that it's more accurate, much faster, that you can specify all the settings you want such as white point and luminosity and if you aren't satisfied with the profile it creates you can change the settings (for example if you prefer warmer colors) or do some measurements on your previous monitor and take those settings as the target for your profile. It's also compatible with the free Displaycal software (and many other calibration apps) which has more options than the software that comes with the Xrite itself. I was a bit disappointed though that ADC (Automatic Display Control, the calibration software changes monitor hardware settings for you so you don't have to do it yourself via the OSD) doesn't seem to work with the XB271HU, it did work with the PG279Q. So, if you get one, don't buy a cheap model but go for one which puts you in charge of the calibration and gives you the info you want about your monitor.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I'm debating getting a colorimeter to hopefully improve picture quality. I'm not fully satisfied with my current one (but keeping it because I probably never will be and it's much better than my previous monitors) and I'm wondering if calibrating properly could make a significant difference. Here is what it looks like currently, with the RGB gain set to 90, 92, 100 respectively (which looks closest to white to me but doesn't look pure white either):
> 
> Pic looks a bit worse than the monitor in person.
> 
> I do realize that the colorimeter won't help with the uniformity but I think the color presets are also at fault here. Should I buy one, and if so which one? I also hear read that calibrating causes banding, is this true and to what extent?


Also consider the Xrite ColorMunki Display ($165) (not the Smile), it is similar to the i1Display Pro ($248) for your purposes. I have that one and the standard calibration software that comes with it is VERY quick. I like using Displaycal software too.

Honestly there is not much difference compared to just eyeing it through Windows calibration and some of the gamma test web pages out there. Assuming you are not using the monitor in any professional capacity of course. The cool feature of Displaycal that I like is you can set the white point to 6500K or cooler / warmer in the software and use the monitor OSD to adjust colors, eliminating the need for a calibration profile.

With gamma, some people have said that adjusting the gamma can cause banding in certain scenarios. I've found that on my monitor its native gamma is nearly spot on at 2.20 if I set the brightness to 35.

So the colorimeter does have its advantages. You can adjust colors and gamma simply by setting your target in the software and adjusting the monitor OSD without running the actual calibration. This eliminates the need for a profile and your settings will stick during gaming and pretty much 24/7.


----------



## Pereb

Thanks. I'll look into these.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Thanks. I'll look into these.


I second @jlp0209's opinion... ColorMunki Display has the same hardware as the i1Display Pro (i1D3), but just has a minor firmware tweak that makes the "Pro" version faster, and allows it to be used in some high end (i.e. expensive) software packages. But if you find a good deal on the i1D3, it wouldn't hurt to buy it instead.

If you can't find a good price on the ColorMunki Display or i1D Pro, you could also try the Spyder5Express. From what I've read, it's not a bad product. And all of the Spyder5 models are basically the same hardware with different software packages.

I also agree with @rwtd that you should do measurements on a monitor that you think looks good currently, if you have a particular display that you think looks much better by comparison. That way you know what color temperature appears "white" to you. The gold standard for proper calibration is 6500K (warm), but to many people that appears red/brownish. You may prefer something cooler like 7500K or even 9300K, which will appear brighter but more blueish.

As far as calibrating the XB271HU, I would suggest tweaking as much as you can through the OSD, using the colorimeter to find the best settings. You can probably get 95% of the way to a good picture quality just with OSD. The extra 5% that you can't do with OSD is fixing the gamma, if yours is way off. In my case, my panel is pretty close to the 2.2 gamma curve (proper calibration), but dark colors are a bit lighter than they're supposed to be. If you want to get near-perfect gamma, then you'll have to create a color profile and have Windows set up to load it. Unfortunately, it can be a pain to make sure the profile stays loaded when playing games full screen. If your gamma is pretty close to normal, then I wouldn't bother with this step. But if you notice that colors are much darker or brighter than you expect, you may need to fix your gamma.

If you pick up a colorimeter and want help figuring it out, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Pereb

This monitor actually has better whites than my previous one







I may not bother with this, not decided yet. Some grey shades just look a bit too warm to me (I notice it a bit while browsing), otherwise it's pretty good.

I also wanted to get one to create an ICC profile, simply messing with RGB gain on the OSD to find what I like best is something I can do with naked eye


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> This monitor actually has better whites than my previous one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may not bother with this, not decided yet. Some grey shades just look a bit too warm to me (I notice it a bit while browsing), otherwise it's pretty good.
> 
> I also wanted to get one to create an ICC profile, simply messing with RGB gain on the OSD to find what I like best is something I can do with naked eye


Hahah, true... if you just want your display to look good to your eye, you could technically do it with the OSD and no calibrator. Having the calibrator is nice for the fact that you have some objective numbers, and know exactly what's happening as you tweak those settings.

One thing that a calibrator is really good for, is if your display's color temperature is out of whack for different shades of white. For example, you may find that darker shades (ex. 0-40% white) are much warmer/red, but brighter shades are much cooler/blue. That's something you wouldn't be able to fix with your OSD (though some TVs have more precise controls that help account for that). In that case, you'd have to rely on a color profile to fix the color temps.

Personally, I love having a colorimeter, I bought my ColorMunki Display 5-6 years ago because I wanted to profile my wide gamut IPS monitor so that colors didn't look so oversaturated. But I have used it for many other displays since then--including TVs!--definitely worth the money I paid. In fact, I just brought my colorimeter to work today in order to calibrate my new monitor.

On the other hand, if your XB271HU's panel is similar to mine, then having a colorimeter is not really necessary. It should be pretty close to a good calibration with some minor OSD tweaks.


----------



## Pereb

Thanks for the tip. I think I'll start by getting used to this monitor, and deciding whether to get a colorimeter after that.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I think I'll start by getting used to this monitor, and deciding whether to get a colorimeter after that.


If you like tinkering and you decide to get a colorimeter, you will be occupied for hours or days, haha. It is fun to mess with different options and see how it looks. There's so much you can do but it can also backfire. You can measure uniformity and luminance which appear fine and dandy to the naked eye, but the "lense of truth" will see the defects.


----------



## ka669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StellarMaterial*
> 
> Here's a photo from about 2m away.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I might just return both and get a high-quality 60Hz display at this resolution and wait for more monitors with these specs to come out. These things are bloody incredible, but I don't know if I want to deal with these flaws at the $800 price point.


Hi guys, I am a new proud owner of this monitor and as I am not very technical towards the various issues that alot of people seems to have I wanna ask a few questions.

Does the light bleed problem effect all monitors that are IPS, 120+ hz, QHD res?

Can sou see the lightbleed with no dark background or notice it in a coloured background?

My experience with this monitor in almost 2 weeks has been quite good! It replaces an Asus 144 hz 24" screen and the current XB271HU is powered by a 980ti.

One of the first things I did when it arrived was to set it up on the TV bracket of my old monitor, so i didn't even set it up with its own stand

My heart was kinda rushing worrying if any of the bad stuff I been reading about will hunt me. So I switched it on and it made a weird startup as if it was its first time beeing lit.

Few seconds in and I am amazed with the colors and the looks of it.I knew it was gonna be this good and my expectations were met. So far in 2 weeks I havent noticed any dead pixels or any light bleed. Hence why I am asking those questions. Are they easily observable?

The only issue I had so far was two times on PC wake up, there is a line down the middle of screen like dead pixels and an overlapping image on the edge of the right hand side of the monitor. But hasn't done that again so I ve paused an RMA at the moment. If anyone is having that problem there is a forum on Acer website.

So guys that has been my experience so far I will take some pictures for you tomorrow.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I'm debating getting a colorimeter to hopefully improve picture quality.


97-94-100 here, though i might need to return it, thats by eyeballing by changing green first by comparing the number of green setting to be obviously green and obviously red then pick the middle.


----------



## Vizuka

Just ordered my third monitor now, here's hoping this one is acceptable.. If it is not, I dont know if I want to keep trying :/


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Just ordered my third monitor now, here's hoping this one is acceptable.. If it is not, I dont know if I want to keep trying :/


I hope you get a good one. Seems to be a pain.

I'm thinking of returning my 2nd. One moment the glow is silverish, the other moment it looks like a more yellowish glow.
Yesterday I died in a game so my screen turned black and white in a grey contrast. I was actually 'shocked' and mostly disappointed by the amount of BLB.


----------



## Stoogie

i got my third one now, 2nd replacement i thinks its a winner, dont jinx me.

will post blb images soon


----------



## Vizuka

Hopefully my third one will be the charm







If not.. Then, well, we'll see if I want to keep trying. The thing is, there are no other monitors with specs as good as this one, so.. I don't know.


----------



## rwtd

Are there any XB271HUs out there with a good white uniformity? Something better than this (can't keep this one due to a stuck pixel):


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Are there any XB271HUs out there with a good white uniformity? Something better than this (can't keep this one due to a stuck pixel):


How do you guys create these uniformity schemes?


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> How do you guys create these uniformity schemes?


I use the free software Displaycal (Tools -> Measure display device uniformity -> 5x5 layout) with an Xrite i1Display Pro.


----------



## Stoogie

samsung galaxy s4 picture of blb:


screenshot from video:


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> I use the free software Displaycal (Tools -> Measure display device uniformity -> 5x5 layout) with an Xrite i1Display Pro.


Okay, nevermind then. I don't have one of those. Thank you anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> samsung galaxy s4 picture of blb:
> 
> 
> screenshot from video:


Can you try to take the photo right in front of the monitor? It looks like you took it from a top angle which makes the right top spot (which is the most common spot on these panels) unable to see.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Can you try to take the photo right in front of the monitor?


that was at viewing distance where my face is when i sit down eye level to middle, maybe lil higher by accident holding camera


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> that was at viewing distance where my face is when i sit down eye level to middle


But you're showing glow here. Glow isn't a defect, BLB is. Plus cameras greatly exaggerate glow. Here are two pictures of the same panel :



Take a picture from 2-3m away and dead center from the monitor to show BLB only.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Take a picture from 2-3m away and dead center from the monitor to show BLB only.


Edit: The screenshot from the video is accurate for what i see sitting next to it. will post proper pictures soon.


----------



## ka669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ka669*
> 
> Hi guys, I am a new proud owner of this monitor and as I am not very technical towards the various issues that alot of people seems to have I wanna ask a few questions.
> 
> Does the light bleed problem effect all monitors that are IPS, 120+ hz, QHD res?
> 
> Can sou see the lightbleed with no dark background or notice it in a coloured background?
> 
> My experience with this monitor in almost 2 weeks has been quite good! It replaces an Asus 144 hz 24" screen and the current XB271HU is powered by a 980ti.
> 
> One of the first things I did when it arrived was to set it up on the TV bracket of my old monitor, so i didn't even set it up with its own stand
> 
> My heart was kinda rushing worrying if any of the bad stuff I been reading about will hunt me. So I switched it on and it made a weird startup as if it was its first time beeing lit.
> 
> Few seconds in and I am amazed with the colors and the looks of it.I knew it was gonna be this good and my expectations were met. So far in 2 weeks I havent noticed any dead pixels or any light bleed. Hence why I am asking those questions. Are they easily observable?
> 
> The only issue I had so far was two times on PC wake up, there is a line down the middle of screen like dead pixels and an overlapping image on the edge of the right hand side of the monitor. But hasn't done that again so I ve paused an RMA at the moment. If anyone is having that problem there is a forum on Acer website.
> 
> So guys that has been my experience so far I will take some pictures for you tomorrow.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ka669*
> 
> Hi guys, I am a new proud owner of this monitor and as I am not very technical towards the various issues that alot of people seems to have I wanna ask a few questions.
> 
> Does the light bleed problem effect all monitors that are IPS, 120+ hz, QHD res?
> 
> Can sou see the lightbleed with no dark background or notice it in a coloured background?
> 
> My experience with this monitor in almost 2 weeks has been quite good! It replaces an Asus 144 hz 24" screen and the current XB271HU is powered by a 980ti.
> 
> One of the first things I did when it arrived was to set it up on the TV bracket of my old monitor, so i didn't even set it up with its own stand
> 
> My heart was kinda rushing worrying if any of the bad stuff I been reading about will hunt me. So I switched it on and it made a weird startup as if it was its first time beeing lit.
> 
> Few seconds in and I am amazed with the colors and the looks of it.I knew it was gonna be this good and my expectations were met. So far in 2 weeks I havent noticed any dead pixels or any light bleed. Hence why I am asking those questions. Are they easily observable?
> 
> The only issue I had so far was two times on PC wake up, there is a line down the middle of screen like dead pixels and an overlapping image on the edge of the right hand side of the monitor. But hasn't done that again so I ve paused an RMA at the moment. If anyone is having that problem there is a forum on Acer website.
> 
> So guys that has been my experience so far I will take some pictures for you tomorrow.


I saw someone asking similar questions on a good review website (TFTCentral), and the site owner had really good advice: If you don't notice any defects with your monitor, why go looking for them? Panels have a very high chance of having some sort of minor flaw, whether it's uniformity, a dead pixel, backlight bleed, etc. So unless something is obvious and bugs you, there's not really a reason to go looking for issues. The chances of having a "perfect" monitor are very slim, so if you are happy with what you have, I wouldn't go looking for problems. Just enjoy it! (No, I'm not a paid Acer spokesperson haha) Some people (maybe rightly so) refuse to keep their panel unless it's perfect, because of the $800 price... but IMO that price premium is there because these are the only IPS panels that can run well at 120Hz+ refresh rates (fast pixel response times), with G-Sync, 1440p, etc. All of that stuff adds up.

The overlapping pixel thing has been mentioned here a few times, I haven't seen it myself though. I think people have said things like forcing a screen refresh (alt-tabbing out of a game?) or turning monitor off and on will fix. It might be a driver issue.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> You don't view monitors from 2-3m away, don't be silly. My pictures are from where your eyes would be if you sat at your PC, ok /end ;p
> 
> The screenshot from the video is accurate BLB/GLOW/Whatever of what i see when sitting down looking at it in my usual position, i don't care what it looks like 2-3m away and im sure no one else does either. take this info as you like


Right, we don't look at our monitors from 2-3 meters away. But to properly take photos of BLB it is best to be that distance from the monitor to eliminate any IPS glow- which your photo shows because it is so close. You posted here asking for opinions on your monitor, well, we can't do that if you take photos that are too close to the monitor and don't take suggestions about how to post a good photo of it. No offense meant, just saying. Trying to help.


----------



## dirkgonnadirk

hey guys,

first post here! mine arrived yesterday. it has some backlight bleed, it's certainly annoying me (for now), and it's probably enough to send back, but i'd like to get some more eyes on it.

can someone please let me know the optimal camera settings for taking a photo? i do have a DSLR.

thank you


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirkgonnadirk*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> first post here! mine arrived yesterday. it has some backlight bleed, it's certainly annoying me (for now), and it's probably enough to send back, but i'd like to get some more eyes on it.
> 
> can someone please let me know the optimal camera settings for taking a photo? i do have a DSLR.
> 
> thank you


I would say, try to make a video (if your dslr has that option, otherwise with your phone) and take a screenshot of that. I tried making photos of my monitor with my dslr following the setup I found in a tftcentral review; f1.8 aperture and 1.5m/2m away from the monitor.
Almost every monitor comes out good that way regarding BLB.
So I tried making a video (as far as I sit from the monitor and in the center of the panel) and compared that to what I actually see and I must say, it is a little overexposed, but it comes out pretty close to eachother.

Maybe you should try both, or what else you think is a good setting and compare it to what you actually see. I am wondering how your panel looks like


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirkgonnadirk*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> first post here! mine arrived yesterday. it has some backlight bleed, it's certainly annoying me (for now), and it's probably enough to send back, but i'd like to get some more eyes on it.
> 
> can someone please let me know the optimal camera settings for taking a photo? i do have a DSLR.
> 
> thank you


Try lowering your brightness. Unless you're in a really bright room then sub 50 is where you should start.

I'd also suggest letting it sit for a few days and see if it improves. My XB270HU has some lightbleed on the top that seems to show up every time I move the monitor to a new location. After a few days of sitting it goes away. I'm guessing it has something to do with settling in and pressure on the screen.

Worth noting. Don't get lightbleed confused with IPS glow. IPS glow is going to be there. Light bleed is where you can see where the LED lights are on the edge of the screen.


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Worth noting. Don't get lightbleed confused with IPS glow. IPS glow is going to be there. Light bleed is where you can see where the LED lights are on the edge of the screen.


Correct me if i'm wrong, but BLB also shows as yellowish glow; silver=IPS glow, yellow=BLB


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong, but BLB also shows as yellowish glow; silver=IPS glow, yellow=BLB


Pretty much. You know when you see Backlight bleed. Though IPS glow can make it worse.

I found this picture. That looks like some good'ol fashion backlight bleed up there.



This one also...


----------



## Benny89

So a month has passed and I was using my new monitor to fullest ^^. It still remains perfect, same no BLB at all, super minimal IPS glow, everything perfect.

I am so glad


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> So a month has passed and I was using my new monitor to fullest ^^. It still remains perfect, same no BLB at all, super minimal IPS glow, everything perfect.
> 
> I am so glad


I'm almost surprised you got one you're happy with. You seem more picky than me and I can never be fully satisfied


----------



## rwtd

He got a cherry-picked review sample.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> He got a cherry-picked review sample.


I'm aware. Smart move from that retailer


----------



## Stoogie

Ok i was wrong, I apologize, i thought the colored bleed that you could see from sitting position would be the same further back minus the natural ips glow, but both are lowered drastically the further you go back, Now my room is small 3x3 meters, the furthest back i could go is 1.8m, i also changed brightness down from 80 to 70. heres the 3 photos. The new pictures were taken at 1:30pm, so i tried to block as much light out as possible, also have shades outside.

Old 80 brightness picture from sitting position with over saturation from image from samsung galaxy s4:


New 70 brightness picture from sitting position with over saturation from image from samsung galaxy s4:


1.8m distance 70 brightness picture from center position with over saturation from image from samsung galaxy s4:


Sorry for being annoying. I thought i new something i didn't. I understand now.

All 3 i received were pretty identical to this type of bleed. first 2 returned for defects.

These monitors have something weird with them, if you view front on you will get the right side slightly blue shaded while the left is more red shaded(split down the middle), the way the side white leds illuminate the panel, if you put your head 25 degrees to the right, the red shade is evenly distributed across the panel with small blue shades on the sides even in size(5-7cm). this must be how or the angle of which the white leds are used to illuminate the pixels or something. You can notice it but its very small and doesnt bother me, some people may not want this though i guess.


----------



## Malinkadink

$750 for the XB271HU or $500 for the XB270HU both new? I'm thinking the latter is the better deal.... $250 less for the same panel, just different casing and no HDMI port. The glossy bezels are gross, but in all honesty if i get a keeper i would paint them matte.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> $750 for the XB271HU or $500 for the XB270HU both new? I'm thinking the latter is the better deal.... $250 less for the same panel, just different casing and no HDMI port. The glossy bezels are gross, but in all honesty if i get a keeper i would paint them matte.


Usually when it's around $500 it's the TN version of the monitor. Not the IPS.

XB270HU bprz = IPS

XB270HU Abprz = TN


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Usually when it's around $500 it's the TN version of the monitor. Not the IPS.
> 
> XB270HU bprz = IPS
> 
> XB270HU Abprz = TN


Ah you're totally right, looking at specs sheet it is indeed TN, Microcenter doesnt specify bprz or Abprz and i didnt bother to check the specs since i just assumed it was the IPS.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Ok i was wrong, I apologize, i thought the colored bleed that you could see from sitting position would be the same further back minus the natural ips glow, but both are lowered drastically the further you go back, Now my room is small 3x3 meters, the furthest back i could go is 1.8m, i also changed brightness down from 80 to 70. heres the 3 photos. The new pictures were taken at 1:30pm, so i tried to block as much light out as possible, also have shades outside.
> 
> Sorry for being annoying. I thought i new something i didn't. I understand now.
> 
> All 3 i received were pretty identical to this type of bleed. first 2 returned for defects.
> 
> These monitors have something weird with them, if you view front on you will get the right side slightly blue shaded while the left is more red shaded(split down the middle), the way the side white leds illuminate the panel, if you put your head 25 degrees to the right, the red shade is evenly distributed across the panel with small blue shades on the sides even in size(5-7cm). this must be how or the angle of which the white leds are used to illuminate the pixels or something. You can notice it but its very small and doesnt bother me, some people may not want this though i guess.


Yours looks fairly good, you should loosen the screw in the back of the monitor behind the Predator logo to get rid of the bottom middle bleed.
As for the color shift you mentioned, I think it's just the uniformity. Mine looks a little warm on the left side and most of the right side, but the right edge and especially the bottom right corner have a bit of a blue tint to them (that the viewing angles make slightly worse from my normal viewing position. Kinda annoying when browsing but undetectable when playing games or watching videos, save for a few cases where I can barely see it if I look for it. Mine seems one of the better ones in that respect so I'm leaving it at that.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> $750 for the XB271HU or $500 for the XB270HU both new? I'm thinking the latter is the better deal.... $250 less for the same panel, just different casing and no HDMI port. The glossy bezels are gross, but in all honesty if i get a keeper i would paint them matte.


The XB271HU's panel generally has better color/brightness uniformity and less BLB, but if you were satisfied with your MG279Q you won't find it a problem on the XB270HU.


----------



## Stoogie

Yea man sorry for calling you silly.

I know why the uniformity is as it is, using my own common sense if that is good or not but.

The monitor uses WLED, meaning it lights up the pixels from both the left and right side from white leds.
Since LCD's are built as RGB clusters, meaning RED pixel left, GREEN pixel middle and BLUE pixel right.
Measuring the distance from the WLEDS on the side for both, longer the distance the lower the light output.
Put this info together and you will have the left half of the screen with a red hue as the left side WLEDS are hitting the RED pixels first while being closer to it, and the same for the right side WLEDS, its hitting the BLUE pixel since its on the right side.

That is probably why.

Also how many rotations did you loosen the screw by?


----------



## Vizuka

Ok, just got my third monitor, now going to wait until tonight to look for BLB since i cant see any right now (middle of the day).

Cant see any dead pixels or dust behind screen so far, this is a November 2015 unit. But, a thing I noticed on this one that i found odd is that on the box they put a big white blank sticker over the sticker that tells you the manufacture date so i had to carefully remove that to reveal the date :/ Anyone else had that on theirs? Oh well, we'll see tonight about the BLB..

The color uniformity seems OK, i checked with a white background and i could see some slight pinkish hue over to the left side of the monitor, but I am hoping it wont bother me while just using the monitor. Will try playing some Metro: Last Light to see if I can spot any blb.


----------



## Deeps1987

Now for my third attempt which actually is pretty good

the stand works
no dead/stuck pixels as of yet
no BLB during games (though there is a lot in the pictures)
It's a Jan 2016 model like the others.

Screen at default 80% brightness



Picture with S5


Picture from video S5


The thing is, I don't notice an BLB during normal game play at night. But I haven't tested in a night scenario game. What do you guys think?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeps1987*
> 
> The thing is, I don't notice an BLB during normal game play at night. But I haven't tested in a night scenario game. What do you guys think?


White uniformity looks decent although not perfect, similar to mine. You didn't take black pictures properly though, you need to be dead center from the monitor and 2-3m away from it.


----------



## Deeps1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> White uniformity looks decent although not perfect, similar to mine. You didn't take black pictures properly though, you need to be dead center from the monitor and 2-3m away from it.


Thank you. I'll try this tonight and also test in a game during a night scene


----------



## Stoogie

how many rotations did u unscrew your middle screw Pereb save me trial and erroring


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> how many rotations did u unscrew your middle screw Pereb save me trial and erroring


You'll have to do some trial and error because it greatly depends on how much bleed you have to begin with. There was barely any on mine so I only did 1 turn. This is how my blacks look.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> You'll have to do some trial and error because it greatly depends on how much bleed you have to begin with. There was barely any on mine so I only did 1 turn. This is how my blacks look.


I have red bleed on right side too, guess that cant be fixed. ty


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> I have red bleed on right side too, guess that cant be fixed. ty


Don't see any red bleed on mine.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Don't see any red bleed on mine.


Oh i meant just me, yours is perfect XD


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Oh i meant just me, yours is perfect XD


Oh I just checked your pic and I see it, but is that the camera or do you see it in person? Bleed shouldn't be red.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Oh I just checked your pic and I see it, but is that the camera or do you see it in person? Bleed shouldn't be red.


2/5th up right side red/dark orange yea.


----------



## Stoogie

i loosened screw from tight to light finger tight(1/4th rotation). also night pic. didnt do much i guess..

Also why is there red bleed? lmao


----------



## Mack42

New Predator Z1 series monitors.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhWVIV1i6qc

http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-z1-series

They up the specs, add OSD joystick, and curve. Wonder if this is the first of a new wave of screens coming our way.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> New Predator Z1 series monitors.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhWVIV1i6qc
> 
> They up the specs, add OSD joystick, and curve. Wonder if this is the first of a new wave of screens coming our way.


From what I could tell watching that they're making smaller screens for the Z1 series. Good cause I've got an x34 in the mail and would have to feel the need to cancel it.

Wish they had that joystick thing on my X34. I owned that 40" Philips for a month that used it. At first I wasn't a huge fan, but, it does work out better then using buttons... Though, for the price of these things, I'd like a remote.


----------



## Vizuka

Hmm, would these be any different from the XB one's?

Does anyone know if the panels for these will be made by another company? And does anyone know when we can expect these to arrive?


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Hmm, would these be any different from the XB one's?
> 
> Does anyone know if the panels for these will be made by another company? And does anyone know when we can expect these to arrive?


Press release: http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2016/182661

Availability in June.


----------



## Vizuka

If it uses a different panel it might be worth waiting, but something tells me it is going to be exactly the same lottery as before, in which case it will not be worth waiting in my opinion.


----------



## Xeby

Its 1080p though...


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> Its 1080p though...


There will be a 1440p version







It is a whole new series of monitors!


----------



## Stoogie

I prefer flat over curved due to 2d/3d art design~


----------



## Pereb

They managed to make their stand worse, with that spoiler thing at the top









Other than that I'm slightly annoyed since I got my XB271HU a week ago and the blue light shield feature on these is interesting.

Seems Acer is getting really aggressive in the monitor market, refreshing their line every 6 months.


----------



## Deeps1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> White uniformity looks decent although not perfect, similar to mine. You didn't take black pictures properly though, you need to be dead center from the monitor and 2-3m away from it.


Just taken the pics from as far back as I can get

Taken from S5


Picture from a video taken from S5


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeps1987*
> 
> Just taken the pics from as far back as I can get


Looks mediocre. See if it diminishes after a few days as some people have reported that can happen.


----------



## Vizuka

Ok, just checked my third monitor for backlight bleed, it seems to have the same amount or worse than the last one :/ I dont even know if it is worth it to keep trying to be honest, I did record some videos and took screenshots of said videos, so here they are:


*Metro: Last Light.*


*Completely Black Test Picture.*

What do you think? The white color uniformity seems to be the same as the last one, OK but with some pinkish hue on the left side. And it has 0 dead/stuck pixels and no dust.

Here is my last monitor for comparison:


*Metro: Last Light.*


*Black Test Picture*


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> What do you think? The white color uniformity seems to be the same as the last one, OK but with some pinkish hue on the left side. And it has 0 dead/stuck pixels and no dust.


I think those pictures are overexposed.

Do you play in complete darkness?


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I think those pictures are overexposed.
> 
> Do you play in complete darkness?


The first Metro: Last Light picture is not overexposed, atleast not by a lot, that is pretty much exactly how it looks to me. The second set of pictures are however a little bit over exposed.

And, to answer your question, yes I kinda do since I have no lights in my room atleast not right now except for a very small one on my desk. So at night it does get quite dark.


----------



## Stoogie

turned my 3rd one on today and top left 2/5th of screen in a circular % growing way has become slightly blurred again by 1 pixel. maybe because its cold??? ......
happens on 144 and 165hz, pixel lost response time and causes blurring because its too slow?


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> They managed to make their stand worse, with that spoiler thing at the top


Exactly, made a bad stand even worse.







I wonder when, as with the OSD joystick, they will 'get' the feedback about the stand and make something beautiful, functional and modest like Asus has done.


----------



## Stoogie

I suspect all ahva have positive ghosting issues due to pixel response not being fast enough for 144/165hz, 2 of 3 of mine which i had for a day each have failed this ....... anyone else have it?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> I suspect all ahva have positive ghosting issues due to pixel response not being fast enough for 144/165hz, 2 of 3 of mine which i had for a day each have failed this ....... anyone else have it?


The response times are easily fast enough for 144 Hz, even at worst case scenario. Zero ghosting with OD on normal, and TFTCentral confirms this on their reviews of the XB270HU, PG279Q, and MG279Q.

165 Hz however does indeed have too high response times in numerous transitions, based on their PG279Q review and also results I've seen/read about from XB271HU users. OD apparently isn't aggressive enough on Normal at 165 Hz, but too aggressive on Extreme.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Ok, just checked my third monitor for backlight bleed, it seems to have the same amount or worse than the last one :/ I dont even know if it is worth it to keep trying to be honest, I did record some videos and took screenshots of said videos, so here they are:


Pick the one with the least amount of bleed and give it a few weeks. Users have reported a huge reduction in backlight bleed after some time with some reporting no bleed at all anymore and just some IPS glow.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The response times are easily fast enough for 144 Hz, even at worst case scenario. Zero ghosting with OD on normal, and TFTCentral confirms this on their reviews of the XB270HU, PG279Q, and MG279Q.
> 
> 165 Hz however does indeed have too high response times in numerous transitions, based on their PG279Q review and also results I've seen/read about from XB271HU users. *OD apparently isn't aggressive enough on Normal at 165 Hz*, but too aggressive on Extreme.


Not so sure about that... On the desktop I can detect very slight inverse ghosting at 120-165Hz, although I have to look for it. At 60Hz it becomes very obvious. Thankfully it doesn't seem to show up when playing games in Gsync mode.

On the PG279Q I couldn't detect any inverse ghosting. It seems the response time is pushed a bit more on the Acer, albeit a little bit too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Exactly, made a bad stand even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when, as with the OSD joystick, they will 'get' the feedback about the stand and make something beautiful, functional and modest like Asus has done.


You mean Dell. I personally don't like the Asus stand too much either, although I'd certainly pick it over the Acer. Then again I don't find the Acer's awful when looking straight at it on my desk - but I don't care that much anyway.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> The first Metro: Last Light picture is not overexposed, atleast not by a lot, that is pretty much exactly how it looks to me. The second set of pictures are however a little bit over exposed.
> 
> And, to answer your question, yes I kinda do since I have no lights in my room atleast not right now except for a very small one on my desk. So at night it does get quite dark.


You're fighting a losing battle. Some backlight bleed is going to happen on these displays. IPS glow is going to be present. The good news is backlight bleed does tend to settle in after a week or so. I'd suggest sitting on them for at least that long and see if it gets better. The IPS glow however, is something you'll have to live with.

IPS panels really aren't optimal for dark room gaming, or, very dark games. It's just how it is. For that VA is a better choice, though, VA has its own issues and a very lackluster selection of panels.

Have you looked into some type of "ambient lighting" "bias lighting"to put behind your display? Should help counter some of that IPS glow.


----------



## Stoogie

Look on 3 of my xb271hus i have the left screen blurred by 1 pixel after enabling the oc and letting it restart, only way to remove the blur is to run the monitor at 120hz or lower. These panels are broken, i will probably give up on trying to get a working one.


----------



## Stoogie

I'm probably going to go back to my rog swift tn that has vertical lines, anyone know how to fix the blurring of left side of screen on all xb271hu's ? all that ive had. 120hz and lower there is no blur


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> I'm probably going to go back to my rog swift tn that has vertical lines, anyone know how to fix the blurring of left side of screen on all xb271hu's ? all that ive had. 120hz and lower there is no blur


Try disabling Overdrive.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Try disabling Overdrive.


Overdrive has no effect on it. panels just die after a couple days if not straight away.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Ok, just checked my third monitor for backlight bleed, it seems to have the same amount or worse than the last one :/ I dont even know if it is worth it to keep trying to be honest, I did record some videos and took screenshots of said videos, so here they are:
> 
> *Black Test Picture*


That sucks man. I've already gave up on this crap. That yellowish glow makes me sick. I've bought Qnix and I'm supper happy. 270 eur and far better image quality than this. It has some minor BLB but nothing so bad like this colorful glow on these. I could not accept all these flaws for 800 eur. Had 8 of them and that's enough.

The problem is that if you change it, the other sample will have bad uniformity or dust or bad pixels. It's not worth of it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You're fighting a losing battle. Some backlight bleed is going to happen on these displays. IPS glow is going to be present. The good news is backlight bleed does tend to settle in after a week or so. I'd suggest sitting on them for at least that long and see if it gets better. The IPS glow however, is something you'll have to live with.
> 
> IPS panels really aren't optimal for dark room gaming, or, very dark games. It's just how it is. For that VA is a better choice, though, VA has its own issues and a very lackluster selection of panels.
> 
> Have you looked into some type of "ambient lighting" "bias lighting"to put behind your display? Should help counter some of that IPS glow.


Well, I had panel with zero BLB but glow if present all the time of course. But it's damn big difference if you have pure silver glow or some yellowish/orange crap on the screen. But this is not the biggest problem with these panels. The biggest problem is the uniformity. Absolutely all panels I've had (doesn't matter if Acer or Asus) had very bad uniformity. Either top darker than bottom or various temperature changes over the display. Gamers could ignore this but if you want to use the monitor for some work then this is not acceptable.

VA monitors are slow unfortunately and they suffer from their own issues as you have said.

So the best is to buy a good IPS panel but there is a problem if you want fast refresh rate one. There is nothing to choose from only to take this AUO crap and accept those flaws. I just simply can't for this price.

Btw, bias lightning won't help with glow too much if it's behind the screen. You would need to have it in front but then you can switch the lights on


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Pick the one with the least amount of bleed and give it a few weeks. Users have reported a huge reduction in backlight bleed after some time with some reporting no bleed at all anymore and just some IPS glow.


The thing is, I don't have the other two monitors anymore, maybe I was not clear but this is my third monitor after exchanging it two times.

I do however have two weeks of a deciding period if I want to keep it since I can return it to the store no questions asked within two weeks. Do you think I should keep it atleast for a week to see if it gets any better? I did so for my last monitor but it seemed to make no difference at all, not even a slight. But I could try again I guess, what do you think?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, I had panel with zero BLB but glow if present all the time of course. But it's damn big difference if you have pure silver glow or some yellowish/orange crap on the screen. But this is not the biggest problem with these panels. The biggest problem is the uniformity. Absolutely all panels I've had (doesn't matter if Acer or Asus) had very bad uniformity. Either top darker than bottom or various temperature changes over the display. Gamers could ignore this but if you want to use the monitor for some work then this is not acceptable.


Yeah, everyone of these three I have had now have had uniformity issues, I dont notice it too much but I dont have to look too hard to see it, the left side has a slight pink hue to it and is a bit brighter than the right side of the monitor, and that seems to have stayed true across all the three monitors I have tested. The first one I tested even had 2 dead pixels, dust under the monitor and a broken frame, on-top of all the other mentioned issues..


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> The thing is, I don't have the other two monitors anymore, maybe I was not clear but this is my third monitor after exchanging it two times.
> 
> I do however have two weeks of a deciding period if I want to keep it since I can return it to the store no questions asked within two weeks. Do you think I should keep it atleast for a week to see if it gets any better? I did so for my last monitor but it seemed to make no difference at all, not even a slight. But I could try again I guess, what do you think?
> Yeah, everyone of these three I have had now have had uniformity issues, I dont notice it too much but I dont have to look too hard to see it, the left side has a slight pink hue to it and is a bit brighter than the right side of the monitor, and that seems to have stayed true across all the three monitors I have tested. The first one I tested even had 2 dead pixels, dust under the monitor and a broken frame, on-top of all the other mentioned issues..


I have exactly the same experience. Dust, bad frame with light leakage, yellowish glow and all had uniformity issues. Exactly like you said. It's either left or right sight warmer/colder and this made me sick during browsing sessions or coding in eclipse. These monitors are not worth the price unfortunately and they need to mature. This Qnix I have now has perfect uniformity, no bad pixels or dust (well there is one green stuck pixel but it's only visible on black background - contrary all these AUO panels had multiple green spots on black screen) and it overclocks to appx. 110Hz with GTX980Ti. The only thing missing is g-sync but I will gladly trade of for perfect uniformity any time.


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I have exactly the same experience. Dust, bad frame with light leakage, yellowish glow and all had uniformity issues. Exactly like you said. It's either left or right sight warmer/colder and this made me sick during browsing sessions or coding in eclipse. These monitors are not worth the price unfortunately and they need to mature. This Qnix I have now has perfect uniformity, no bad pixels or dust (well there is one green stuck pixel but it's only visible on black background - contrary all these AUO panels had multiple green spots on black screen) and it overclocks to appx. 110Hz with GTX980Ti. The only thing missing is g-sync but I will gladly trade of for perfect uniformity any time.


The thing with me is, I don't know if I am ready to trade away G-Sync after getting used to it :/ It just makes games feel so damn awesome, I was however thinking of getting the Dell 27" G-Sync TN panel, but then I have heard that monitor has its own set of issues like for example pixel inversion.

I just dont know what to do at this point x( And I dont have a monitor just laying around I could use while I am making up my mind :/


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, I had panel with zero BLB but glow if present all the time of course. But it's damn big difference if you have pure silver glow or some yellowish/orange crap on the screen. But this is not the biggest problem with these panels. The biggest problem is the uniformity. Absolutely all panels I've had (doesn't matter if Acer or Asus) had very bad uniformity. Either top darker than bottom or various temperature changes over the display. Gamers could ignore this but if you want to use the monitor for some work then this is not acceptable.
> 
> VA monitors are slow unfortunately and they suffer from their own issues as you have said.
> 
> So the best is to buy a good IPS panel but there is a problem if you want fast refresh rate one. There is nothing to choose from only to take this AUO crap and accept those flaws. I just simply can't for this price.
> 
> Btw, bias lightning won't help with glow too much if it's behind the screen. You would need to have it in front but then you can switch the lights on


True, but it sure does look cool







.


For now I've made a cardboard panel with the leds on it so it's still easy to get off, since I was not yet sure if I would keep the monitor or not. Tho I think the panel looks better than the first one I had.


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> The thing with me is, I don't know if I am ready to trade away G-Sync after getting used to it :/ It just makes games feel so damn awesome, I was however thinking of getting the Dell 27" G-Sync TN panel, but then I have heard that monitor has its own set of issues like for example pixel inversion.
> 
> I just dont know what to do at this point x( And I dont have a monitor just laying around I could use while I am making up my mind :/


I think 144, or at least 120hz is a bigger trade than G-Sync, at least for me I guess.

I did not notice pixel inversion on the Dell, but the TN viewing angle and vertical lines were bothering me on that panel.


----------



## Stoogie

i have to run it on 120hz cause the blur is annoying.


----------



## Pereb

Bias lighting behind the monitor does help with glow, assuming it's bright enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> True, but it sure does look cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ambilight and its clones don't give you the benefits of bias lighting such as the increased contrast and reduced eyestrain though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> I think 144, or at least 120hz is a bigger trade than G-Sync, at least for me I guess.
> 
> I did not notice pixel inversion on the Dell, but the TN viewing angle and *vertical lines* were bothering me on that panel.


Pretty sure that's pixel inversion...


----------



## Vizuka

Ok, I just found a bit of dust inside the monitor now :/ And once it has been seen it can never be unseen.. Probably going to be returning this one too.. Dont know if i'll try again or not.


----------



## rwtd

Same here. If I won't try again I'll probably just buy a (relatively) cheap 23" 60 Hz IPS, which would at least be a little upgrade coming from a Samsung XL2370 TN, and wait for a new technology such as OLED. But gsync, 144 Hz and 1440p is just so nice to have...


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Same here. If I won't try again I'll probably just buy a (relatively) cheap 23" 60 Hz IPS, which would at least be a little upgrade coming from a Samsung XL2370 TN, and wait for a new technology such as OLED. But gsync, 144 Hz and 1440p is just so nice to have...


The thing is, it will be years until OLED monitors are affordable, and even more so if you want G-Sync on one..


----------



## Chargeit

Lighting can have a profound affect on perceived image quality. Hell, lighting greatly affects everything.

http://www.howtogeek.com/213464/how-to-decrease-eye-fatigue-while-watching-tv-and-gaming-with-bias-lighting/


----------



## Stoogie

I believe all of the xb271hu suffer from the blur issue, since it has something to do with the gsync 2.0 modules overclock mode(unless its from a new module/panel version), which creates the 1 pixel blur on left side of screen, they all are probably broken, even if you get a pixel perfect one with no blb the blur will be there and you would have to return it.

Factory resetting it may fix the issue, but you cannot enable OC mode, hold left button then turn it on and let go.

Edit: did factory reset, its not overclock mode, barely viewable at 144hz, its just the panels are fail.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> I believe all of the xb271hu suffer from the blur issue, since it has something to do with the gsync 2.0 modules overclock mode(unless its from a new module/panel version), which creates the 1 pixel blur on left side of screen, they all are probably broken, even if you get a pixel perfect one with no blb the blur will be there and you would have to return it.
> 
> Factory resetting it may fix the issue, but you cannot enable OC mode, hold left button then turn it on and let go.
> 
> Edit: did factory reset, its not overclock mode, barely viewable at 144hz, its just the panels are fail.


Sounds more like a bad batch or something since there were no complaints of this a few months ago.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sounds more like a bad batch or something since there were no complaints of this a few months ago.


Jan 2016 models. the blur is represented by the red part of the image:



first one had the same straight away but maybe 30% worse, 2nd one i only had for like 14 hours so it didnt happen, 3rd one took 2 days before it came up. The image burn happens in red area too.

Thinking of changing monitor cause these issues will be endless,...

or just go back to my originalrog swift with vertical lines...

pnel version: AUO_M270DAN02_6Q0 0.2


----------



## rwtd

You seem to be the only one reporting this issue so far and I also haven't experienced it (also from January and same panel version), so it seems likely to be a bad batch. Speaking about image burn, I did notice some temporary burn-in from the ms counter of Trials Fusion on both of the units I got, but only in that area.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Jan 2016 models. the blur is represented by the red part of the image:
> 
> 
> 
> first one had the same straight away but maybe 30% worse, 2nd one i only had for like 14 hours so it didnt happen, 3rd one took 2 days before it came up. The image burn happens in red area too.
> 
> Thinking of changing monitor cause these issues will be endless,...
> 
> or just go back to my originalrog swift with vertical lines...
> 
> pnel version: AUO_M270DAN02_6Q0 0.2


Since you went on the factory menu, are you sure you didn't leave burn in enabled?


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Since you went on the factory menu, are you sure you didn't leave burn in enabled?


It's enabled by default, also seems to reset back to on if you turn it off. That burn in thing is when your monitor is off i read, cycles through colors, no idea why, you cannot see it . or unless it does nothing. Also for some reason or it could be something else, this monitor gives migraines.....

Yea factory menu is just hold left button when u turn it on, you should get orange light


----------



## dirkgonnadirk

a few days back i posted asking what the correct camera settings where to get photos of BLB. thanks for the replies on that. since then i've used the monitor a lot and i'm happy with it. yes it does have very minor bleed in a couple of spots, but i simply can't see it unless i'm sat back watching a tv show and that side of the screen happens to be jet black. in normal day to day, i never see it. if i could return it to a store round the corner no questions asked, maybeeee i would, but it's simply not worth boxing it up and shipping it back. in most regards i'm really happy.

anyway - question for everyone - what do you think of the blacks? i have settings that seem fine for gaming and general web browsing, but then when i watch videos, the blacks just seem very grey and the image seems washed out. i was really depressed about it and couldn't seem to rectify it in the monitor settings, however i have now applied -8% software brightness in kmplayer and i'm very happy with it. maybe it was a codec problem?

speaking generally, should IPS monitors be hitting the sort of deep blacks of a plasma television?


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirkgonnadirk*
> 
> a few days back i posted asking what the correct camera settings where to get photos of BLB. thanks for the replies on that. since then i've used the monitor a lot and i'm happy with it. yes it does have very minor bleed in a couple of spots, but i simply can't see it unless i'm sat back watching a tv show and that side of the screen happens to be jet black. in normal day to day, i never see it. if i could return it to a store round the corner no questions asked, maybeeee i would, but it's simply not worth boxing it up and shipping it back. in most regards i'm really happy.
> 
> anyway - question for everyone - what do you think of the blacks? i have settings that seem fine for gaming and general web browsing, but then when i watch videos, the blacks just seem very grey and the image seems washed out. i was really depressed about it and couldn't seem to rectify it in the monitor settings, however i have now applied -8% software brightness in kmplayer and i'm very happy with it. maybe it was a codec problem?
> 
> speaking generally, should IPS monitors be hitting the sort of deep blacks of a plasma television?


If you are happy with it, why should you go search for bugs? Enjoy it







.

IPS does not have the same blacks as plasma. VA has better blacks, but I don't know how close they all are compared to each other.
http://www.tnpanel.com/tn-vs-ips-va/


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirkgonnadirk*
> 
> anyway - question for everyone - what do you think of the blacks?


That's an interesting question, because I did some measurements on both my old TN and this new IPS, and the TN has a better black level (0.1 cd/m2 vs 0.5 cd/m2) but a lower contrast ratio (700:1 vs 1200:1).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekkied*
> 
> If you are happy with it, why should you go search for bugs? Enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> IPS does not have the same blacks as plasma. VA has better blacks, but I don't know how close they all are compared to each other.
> http://www.tnpanel.com/tn-vs-ips-va/


IPS has the worst blacks, even worse than TN. Both IPS and TN blacks are clearly just dark grey but then IPS has glow on top of that. Plasma and VA blacks are many times better, both can actually look like true black with good bias lighting but IPS blacks will always be bad.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> IPS has the worst blacks, even worse than TN. Both IPS and TN blacks are clearly just dark grey but then IPS has glow on top of that. Plasma and VA blacks are many times better, both can actually look like true black with good bias lighting but IPS blacks will always be bad.


Blacks are actually good on my korean IPS except in the bottom left where there is some glow







Way better than TN thats for sure, but of course not as nice as VA/Plasma/OLED. I tried a VA monitor and the deeper blacks are not worth the insanely slow pixel response.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Blacks are actually good on my korean IPS except in the bottom left where there is some glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way better than TN thats for sure, but of course not as nice as VA/Plasma/OLED. I tried a VA monitor and the deeper blacks are not worth the insanely slow pixel response.


This will vary from person to person. I think having something worthy of being called black is worth some ghosting in dark scenes. Glowing grey/white blacks is way more distracting. The only reason I'm using an IPS is because tearing is worse than all of the above, so I require variable refresh rate.


----------



## Tekkied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> IPS has the worst blacks, even worse than TN. Both IPS and TN blacks are clearly just dark grey but then IPS has glow on top of that. Plasma and VA blacks are many times better, both can actually look like true black with good bias lighting but IPS blacks will always be bad.


You are so right man.
I have just been playing some Metro with the X271 and my 8 years old iiyama TN on duplicated screen. The Iiyama looks so much better, the blacks are superior on the Iiyama and the glow started to annoy me on the Acer. At the moment I'm so disappointed and feel like I'm wasting 800 euro's







.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirkgonnadirk*
> 
> a few days back i posted asking what the correct camera settings where to get photos of BLB. thanks for the replies on that. since then i've used the monitor a lot and i'm happy with it. yes it does have very minor bleed in a couple of spots, but i simply can't see it unless i'm sat back watching a tv show and that side of the screen happens to be jet black. in normal day to day, i never see it. if i could return it to a store round the corner no questions asked, maybeeee i would, but it's simply not worth boxing it up and shipping it back. in most regards i'm really happy.
> 
> anyway - question for everyone - what do you think of the blacks? i have settings that seem fine for gaming and general web browsing, but then when i watch videos, the blacks just seem very grey and the image seems washed out. i was really depressed about it and couldn't seem to rectify it in the monitor settings, however i have now applied -8% software brightness in kmplayer and i'm very happy with it. maybe it was a codec problem?
> 
> speaking generally, should IPS monitors be hitting the sort of deep blacks of a plasma television?


IPS will probably not rival a good plasma television's black levels, nor a good VA panel. But TN and IPS should be pretty similar. In fact, my XB271HU has better blacks than my PG278Q had (TN).

I have been really happy with the black levels on mine, but I may also have just lucked out. I think you might get some minor variance from panel to panel, in terms of how dark blacks will appear... but in general from my own experience and from others' postings here, I would say the XB271HU should be capable of good black levels.

If your dark colors seem to be washed out, it could be a problem with your panel's gamma, where it is making dark colors appear brighter than they should. I know mine has a tendency to do that. I think it has to do with the stupid "Dark Boost" feature which is intended to make it easier to spot details in a dark scene (maybe good for competitive gaming?). Even when you have it turned off, darks are brighter than they should be... if you crank it up higher you will see the effect exaggerated even further. One place you can go to see if this is the case for you is the LCD monitor test images page, they have one designed to view dark shades: Lagom Black level... ideally the first 15 squares should be very dark, and the first few should be nearly impossible to pick out from the black background. If the pure black background is sufficiently dark, but the shades just above black are not, then it's a gamma issue. You can only really fix that by turning off Dark Boost (which is probably off already), and then using a color profile that corrects the gamma so all shades are the right brightness.

Maybe when I get home today I'll post a color pofile that only corrects for gamma issues. That hopefully will be able to help people get better darks without messing up their colors (since each panel is likely to have different color characteristics, but the gamma seems to be a universal problem with the firmware/circuitry).

The other potential cause of poor black levels is having the brightness set really high. The higher the brightness, the higher the black level. You may find that you have to increase your brightness to compensate for reduced brightness, if you have made significant changes to the RGB levels. Green in particular seems to have a large impact on the screen's overall brightness.


----------



## Pereb

To be fair it's all about what you're used to. If you're used to panels with great blacks (VA, Plasma) you're going to find any IPS really in that regard, but if all you know is a TN then an IPS will look gorgeous.

Also depends on what kind of content you look at mostly. If you rarely look at dark content, IPS is best IMO.


----------



## pixelator

Has anybody seen a vertical thin line in one the borders like this part was not correctly refreshed? Once you turn off/on the monitor it disappears. That happens in most of the replacement I have got. I guess this problem is related with nvidia drives.


----------



## Crooked

While XB271HU being my first IPS panel, it clearly gives better and deeper black compared to any of the TN panels i've had in the past. Guess it all comes down to what you're used to.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixelator*
> 
> Has anybody seen a vertical thin line in one the borders like this part was not correctly refreshed? Once you turn off/on the monitor it disappears. That happens in most of the replacement I have got. I guess this problem is related with nvidia drives.


happened once to me changing to 144hz, 5-10 pixels from middle went on left side


----------



## dirkgonnadirk

hey all. thanks for the replies about the blacks, i wasn't expecting to generate such controversy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> IPS will probably not rival a good plasma television's black levels, nor a good VA panel. But TN and IPS should be pretty similar. In fact, my XB271HU has better blacks than my PG278Q had (TN).


good to know, and most of you made this point. thanks.

Quote:


> If your dark colors seem to be washed out, it could be a problem with your panel's gamma, where it is making dark colors appear brighter than they should. I know mine has a tendency to do that. I think it has to do with the stupid "Dark Boost" feature which is intended to make it easier to spot details in a dark scene (maybe good for competitive gaming?). Even when you have it turned off, darks are brighter than they should be... if you crank it up higher you will see the effect exaggerated even further. One place you can go to see if this is the case for you is the LCD monitor test images page, they have one designed to view dark shades: Lagom Black level... ideally the first 15 squares should be very dark, and the first few should be nearly impossible to pick out from the black background. If the pure black background is sufficiently dark, but the shades just above black are not, then it's a gamma issue. You can only really fix that by turning off Dark Boost (which is probably off already), and then using a color profile that corrects the gamma so all shades are the right brightness.


right. i was confused when i enabled dark boost and things got lighter









i'll check that link out tonight - it's the kind of thing i was looking for to clear this up. in games i'm not overly conscious of the fact that blacks are grey (they may be), but it was really obvious when watching media. like i said, i feel like i've cleared that up pretty good using a software gamma tool, so i'm in agreement now that the screen is capable of pretty good blacks. i'm just not sure i can get there using the OSD (which is why i wondered if maybe codecs could affect things).

Quote:


> The other potential cause of poor black levels is having the brightness set really high. The higher the brightness, the higher the black level. You may find that you have to increase your brightness to compensate for reduced brightness, if you have made significant changes to the RGB levels. Green in particular seems to have a large impact on the screen's overall brightness.


i have brightness at 20ish, and RGB levels in the 90s. warm, 2.2 gamma.

thanks again


----------



## Stoogie

I got it refunded and baught a pg279q, blb is fine, uniformity better no issues at 165hz


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> I got it refunded and baught a pg279q, blb is fine, uniformity better no issues at 165hz


You seem to have lucked out then!







I hope you enjoy it, I am probably going to return my current monitor, dom't know what I will do after that though :/


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> You seem to have lucked out then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it, I am probably going to return my current monitor, dom't know what I will do after that though :/


here is my pg279q's BLB, what do you think?:


I recommend the benq xl2730z for no lottery bs, if i can return this one i will probably go for that.


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> here is my pg279q's BLB, what do you think?:
> 
> 
> I recommend the benq xl2730z for no lottery bs, if i can return this one i will probably go for that.


Meh, your monitor looks like it has pretty average blb, but the picture seems a bit overexposed. I would however probably return the monitor for that.

But isn't the XL2730Z a 1080p monitor? I am pretty sure it is, in which case it is a no-go for me :/


----------



## rwtd

The XL2730Z is 1440p but TN, another no-go.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> You seem to have lucked out then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it, I am probably going to return my current monitor, dom't know what I will do after that though :/


Sadly, the technology isn't quite perfected yet... you'll probably have to compromise in one area or another, when selecting a monitor. Part of the problem is that there are very few choices out there that have all the features you might be looking for. For example, the XB271HU is IPS, 1440p, G-Sync... there are currently only two other monitors with the same feature set, the XB270HU, and the PG279Q... and all have the same panel manufacturer, which means they all have similar problems (poor uniformity, BLB, trapped dust/hairs).

You could go with a TN panel, which would open your options quite a bit, but from what I understand nearly all high refresh rate TNs have some amount of pixel inversion (aka vertical lines, interlace pattern). That problem may even vary from panel to panel for the same monitor. For me that was the reason I ended up ditching my TN for an IPS... I didn't notice the pixel inversion often, but when I did, it really bugged me.

There are a few options with VA panels as well, which gives you deeper blacks (and less BLB / dust issues?) but slower pixel response times (i.e. some ghosting/smearing especially with darker colors).

It really comes down to what features are "must-haves" for you, and which features you are willing to compromise on. If you are not a huge stickler for perfect uniformity, and a little BLB is fine with you, it probably would only take a couple of returns to get something adequate with the XB271HU / 270 / PG279Q. If you typically use a lower brightness (20-30), you may not notice BLB nearly as much. I think @Stoogie has his brightness higher in the pic, since you can see the black screen is rather bright compared to the background.

*Edit: Wow...! Dell's S2716DG is selling for $489 on Amazon (US) right now... if I were in your shoes, I would probably just buy something like that to tide you over for 4-5 years, until OLED monitors are available and at least somewhat affordable. I sold my TN-based PG278Q--nearly the same as the Dell--to get my XB271HU, but honestly I was on the fence about selling in the first place. For only $489, I think I would find it easier to live with any inherent flaws (vertical gamma shift, pixel inversion).


----------



## Stoogie

heres a image thats a bit undersaturated from video, only ever so


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> heres a image thats a bit undersaturated from video, only ever so


You should post what brightness you're running in the pictures. The first one looks like it's at 100%. The 2nd one looks much lower.

I'll say it once again. You should also let it settle in for a week before deciding on keeping it unless it has terrible lightbleed. Also, run it at 100% brightness for that week while not in use. I like to flip colors using "Undead Pixel" during this process.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You should post what brightness you're running in the pictures. The first one looks like it's at 100%. The 2nd one looks much lower.
> 
> I'll say it once again. You should also let it settle in for a week before deciding on keeping it unless it has terrible lightbleed. Also, run it at 100% brightness for that week while not in use. I like to flip colors using "Undead Pixel" during this process.


2 meter photo is 80 brightness, 2nd on is 60 brightness, it barely changes much at 2m though.

Some light bleed like the top corners if u push lightly with microfiber cloth the bleed goes away, the bottom corners it makes the bleed show up more, basically the bleed is cause the panel isnt aligned flat with the sides and light matte screen....


----------



## cookieboyeli

Just purchased this monitor for the second time (first time it came smashed up...) Acer refurbished on Ebay, $499. (Plus $35 of taxes!! Damnit, I'm moving to NH!!







) It was either a November or October model, I don't remember. For the few seconds it displayed a corrupted picture, the clarity was astounding compared to my Qnix.

*I have just one question for you guys right now, what length DP cable does it come with?* I can't remember what it was, but it was too short. I'd like to get a 6ft one but monoprice is all out of stock and amazon is $4 more. I know what you're going to say, just get one on amazon! It's "only" $4! On yea? Well how do you think I saved up enoug for this monitor in the first place? A penny saved is a penny earned my friend!







The only reason I could afford that monitor is because I'm suuuuper frugal. Sometimes I only eat once every 10 hours to save money.









So anyway, is it a 3 foot or a 1.5 foot or what? ... I'm contemplating just putting my massive backbreaking H630 on top of a ton of books instead so it'll reach lol, but it seems like a bad/dangerous idea...


----------



## nefrusy

For anyone wanting to correct their gamma, if your darks appear lighter/washed out, I'm posting a color correction file for gamma-only, created with ColorMunki Display (OEM software):

CM_XB271HU_Native.zip 8k .zip file


I tried both CM software and DisplayCal, but CM is more aggressive with the gamma correction.


Spoiler: Screenshots of gamma report before and after calibration


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Just purchased this monitor for the second time (first time it came smashed up...) Acer refurbished on Ebay, $499. (Plus $35 of taxes!! Damnit, I'm moving to NH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) It was either a November or October model, I don't remember. For the few seconds it displayed a corrupted picture, the clarity was astounding compared to my Qnix.
> 
> *I have just one question for you guys right now, what length DP cable does it come with?* I can't remember what it was, but it was too short. I'd like to get a 6ft one but monoprice is all out of stock and amazon is $4 more. I know what you're going to say, just get one on amazon! It's "only" $4! On yea? Well how do you think I saved up enoug for this monitor in the first place? A penny saved is a penny earned my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I could afford that monitor is because I'm suuuuper frugal. Sometimes I only eat once every 10 hours to save money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyway, is it a 3 foot or a 1.5 foot or what? ... I'm contemplating just putting my massive backbreaking H630 on top of a ton of books instead so it'll reach lol, but it seems like a bad/dangerous idea...


Well i had 3 of them, and i would have to say 1.2m, its quite short. its most likely 3-4 foot, buy a longer one.
I'm also living on $70 for 3 weeks for food...


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> 2 meter photo is 80 brightness, 2nd on is 60 brightness, it barely changes much at 2m though.
> 
> Some light bleed like the top corners if u push lightly with microfiber cloth the bleed goes away, the bottom corners it makes the bleed show up more, basically the bleed is cause the panel isnt aligned flat with the sides and light matte screen....


I mean, it looks good to me. If that first picture was at 60% brightness then I'd say there were problems.

Give it a short break in period. You know for instance you're supposed to wait about 100 hours before calibrating a new display. Same idea.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Just purchased this monitor for the second time (first time it came smashed up...) Acer refurbished on Ebay, $499. (Plus $35 of taxes!! Damnit, I'm moving to NH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) It was either a November or October model, I don't remember. For the few seconds it displayed a corrupted picture, the clarity was astounding compared to my Qnix.
> 
> *I have just one question for you guys right now, what length DP cable does it come with?* I can't remember what it was, but it was too short. I'd like to get a 6ft one but monoprice is all out of stock and amazon is $4 more. I know what you're going to say, just get one on amazon! It's "only" $4! On yea? Well how do you think I saved up enoug for this monitor in the first place? A penny saved is a penny earned my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I could afford that monitor is because I'm suuuuper frugal. Sometimes I only eat once every 10 hours to save money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyway, is it a 3 foot or a 1.5 foot or what? ... I'm contemplating just putting my massive backbreaking H630 on top of a ton of books instead so it'll reach lol, but it seems like a bad/dangerous idea...
> 
> 
> 
> Well i had 3 of them, and i would have to say 1.2m, its quite short. its most likely 3-4 foot, buy a longer one.
> I'm also living on $70 for 3 weeks for food...
Click to expand...

Thanks for the quick answer, 6 foot it is then.







... darn. Precisely what I didn't want to hear... They're all out of stock here: http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024601&p_id=13360& Only $4.99.

Then again if you look closely the mold isn't fantastic. Hmmm... perhaps I'm better off with this anyway: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q59U/
Amazonbasics is way worse looking.

There is this though: $3.99, looks decent from what I can see. http://www.ebay.com/itm/182105690766?
But the monitor will be here on Friday so Amazon Prime FTW!!!







(plz don't be a wreck this time...)

EDIT: This is how the first one looked... the stand was cracked and pieces of plastic were falling off too. Worst packing job I have ever seen.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









The funny thing is, when it's off you can't even tell in the slightest! Unfortunately this the best photo I could get with the monitor off. My camera would NOT FOCUS which is actually really neat since it doesn't seem that reflective. It's more like a black hole sucking in light. My camera's not a potato, but it's definitely somewhere in the vegetable family for sure.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I mean, it looks good to me. If that first picture was at 60% brightness then I'd say there were problems.
> 
> Give it a short break in period. You know for instance you're supposed to wait about 100 hours before calibrating a new display. Same idea.


i guess the only spot that bothers me is top right, 4cm x 1cm parts 5cm from the corner, glow is like 3-5mm inwards that you can see. hours of run time wont fix that, the front panel is too far away from the pixels.


----------



## Malinkadink

Anyone upgrade to this or have some experience with the XB270HU and now own the XB271HU? I'm just wondering how close this newer revision performs to the older XB270HU in terms of processing lag and pixel response. TFT measured 3ms total lag for the XB270HU which is very impressive, but for some reason they still haven't gotten a review sample to review the newer one which is weird.


----------



## ti20n

I ordered 2 from Costco.com (on a Sunday, arrived on Tuesday).

- Both units were from December 2015, but they couldn't be more different from each other. Not just in quality, but in firmware/parts too.

- One was the "bad" one, which I am returning:
1) Stand misaligned vs the base by a few degrees
2) Bad backlight bleed in the bottom left corner, minor bleed in the top right corner
3) Terrible backlight "framing" issues between the panel and the topside bezel frame, visible even if eye level is 2-3in below the top of the panel (see picture). Even more disturbing than BLB in my opinion.
4) When there is no signal, the screen turns red/green/blue over and over (I know that's a feature)
5) The power LED is orange regardless of whether there is signal from the computer



- One was the "good enough" one, which I am keeping:
1) Stand is almost perfectly aligned vs the base
2) Almost no backlight bleed, except a little near the power button, against the right side of the frame.
3) Still a bit of backlight "framing" issues between the panel and the topside bezel frame, but only visible if eye level is exactly at the top of the panel. Not a problem for normal usage.
4) When there is no signal, the screen just goes blank (no red/green/blue screens)
5) The power LED is orange when there is no signal, but blue when there is signal


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> 4) When there is no signal, the screen turns red/green/blue over and over (I know that's a feature)
> 5) The power LED is orange regardless of whether there is signal from the computer


Congrats on the good panel! As for the orange LED and color cycling, that means that "Burn-In" mode was activated on your 1st monitor. It's strange that it came from the factory like that, but I've seen other people report that their monitor just randomly turned on Burn-In mode by itself. If you're curious, you can get to the diagnostics menu by holding the far left button when you power your monitor on. The orange LED will stay on while Burn In Pattern is turned on. I think it turns on automatically when you enter the diagnostics menu, you can turn it off again by hitting the 4th(?) button when the menu has that line highlighted.


----------



## M3LON4

I have more and more frequently the issue with the center pixel line displayed at the left, it's kinda worrying to say the least.
I read that it's linked to the DP cable but is it really confirmed ? Buying a new one could solve this ?


----------



## Vizuka

Ok so I have now pretty much decided to go for something completely different, I am probably going to be getting LG's new 34UC88 Ultra-Wide Curved 60Hz IPS monitor









What made me realise I wanted to go this route was that when I thought about what games i mostly play, I realised I dont need G-Sync or 144Hz and I am more than willing to trade that for more workspace and no monitor lottery









Now I just need to return my current monitor..


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> I have more and more frequently the issue with the center pixel line displayed at the left, it's kinda worrying to say the least.
> I read that it's linked to the DP cable but is it really confirmed ? Buying a new one could solve this ?


happens sometimes when u change hz, even on pg279q, just re-enable it and it'll go away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Ok so I have now pretty much decided to go for something completely different, I am probably going to be getting LG's new 34UC88 Ultra-Wide Curved 60Hz IPS monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What made me realise I wanted to go this route was that when I thought about what games i mostly play, I realised I dont need G-Sync or 144Hz and I am more than willing to trade that for more workspace and no monitor lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to return my current monitor..


Im using a pg279q now at 165hz, i can notice the difference between 144 and 165, i assume you can notice quite well up to 200hz, and maximum of 250hz, not that monitors will go that high, maybe. over 250hz is pointless if oleds come out with that.


----------



## Stars

So pathetic to come back to this thread and read about all the issues these POS monitors still have. And then the price is just a joke as well.

For 800 eur you can get a 4k 50" Sony TV with a good IPS panel, that also supports 120hz @1080p resolution. And that has all dorts of smart features...

I dont get how these clowns ask for 800-850 eur for these POS monitors with POS panels from AUO. Really just a joke.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> So pathetic to come back to this thread and read about all the issues these POS monitors still have. And then the price is just a joke as well.
> 
> For 800 eur you can get a 4k 50" Sony TV with a good IPS panel, that also supports 120hz @1080p resolution. And that has all dorts of smart features...
> 
> I dont get how these clowns ask for 800-850 eur for these POS monitors with POS panels from AUO. Really just a joke.


These panels definitely have more QC issues than other manufacturers' panels... the dust, oil, hairs, etc. is completely unacceptable IMO. They also seem to have a harder time controlling the backlight bleed on these panels, relative to other IPS panels out there. As for dead pixels, I think that issue is something that all panels potentially face... which is my most companies won't accept fewer than 5 dead pixels for replacement under warranty.

That being said, I think the reason these things still sell for $800 / 800 euros, is that nobody else currently has a 2560x1440 IPS panel, that operates at 144Hz+ well. The biggest part is how AUO seems to be the only company that can get IPS pixel response times into the 5ms range, without massive overshoot problems. LG seems to only hit 8ms, which has been the best IPS can normally do.

The pixel response is one of the big reasons that a TV just wouldn't cut it as a PC monitor, at least for gaming. Another big reason is TVs typically have noticeable input lag, so it'll be 3-4 frames behind the action.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Ok so I have now pretty much decided to go for something completely different, I am probably going to be getting LG's new 34UC88 Ultra-Wide Curved 60Hz IPS monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What made me realise I wanted to go this route was that when I thought about what games i mostly play, I realised I dont need G-Sync or 144Hz and I am more than willing to trade that for more workspace and no monitor lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to return my current monitor..


Ultra-wide really is pretty sweet. I got my X34 in a few days ago and am loving it. Will say though, I think my XB270HU worked out better for multi-tasking with windows default "snap". On both screens you end up with windows/programs side by side. Just there is more wasted space on the 21:9 UW. If you used to program that could snap 3 windows side by side it would shift in favor of the UW.

I'm not 100% sold on 21:9 gaming. I will say though, when I like it I love it. When I don't feel like it helps, then it's still pretty nice.

I tried out a few 4k screens before settling in on this X34. Have to say I personally need Gsync on a high res screen. Sure, I can live without it, but, having to fidget with settings for every game to get it to run well single GPU on a higher res display gets old fast.


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ultra-wide really is pretty sweet. I got my X34 in a few days ago and am loving it. Will say though, I think my XB270HU worked out better for multi-tasking with windows default "snap". On both screens you end up with windows/programs side by side. Just there is more wasted space on the 21:9 UW. If you used to program that could snap 3 windows side by side it would shift in favor of the UW.
> 
> I'm not 100% sold on 21:9 gaming. I will say though, when I like it I love it. When I don't feel like it helps, then it's still pretty nice.
> 
> I tried out a few 4k screens before settling in on this X34. Have to say I personally need Gsync on a high res screen. Sure, I can live without it, but, having to fidget with settings for every game to get it to run well single GPU on a higher res display gets old fast.


Yeah when it comes to gaming I am probably just going to enable V-Sync to be honest.. I would get the X34 but that one seems to be just as big of a gamble as the XB271HU monitors and I dont wanna go through the RMA process 10 times before I get lucky and eventually get a good one.

Most of what I game is strategy games, and some GTA V, I do however still play some FPS games sometimes, but meh.

What I might do is get the LG Ultra-Wide now and enjoy it for a while, then in a couple of years when maybe there are more IPS 144Hz 1440p monitor options out there, I might sell the LG and go for those then, I just feel the market needs to mature a bit first







I am however hoping to be able to overclock the Ultra-Wide to maybe around 75-85Hz as I have heard other people being able to do so.

Another thing, while using G-Sync on my current monitor, I still seem to get some input lag while having it on, it is way less than with V-Sync on but still enough for me to turn it off in FPS games, but I have only tested this im Black Ops 2 however.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> So pathetic to come back to this thread and read about all the issues these POS monitors still have. And then the price is just a joke as well.
> 
> For 800 eur you can get a 4k 50" Sony TV with a good IPS panel, that also supports 120hz @1080p resolution. And that has all dorts of smart features...
> 
> I dont get how these clowns ask for 800-850 eur for these POS monitors with POS panels from AUO. Really just a joke.


TV's are stuck at 60hz, also they lag horrendously on average of around 45ms with game mode on, terrible displays to use with gaming, massive motion blur.


----------



## cookieboyeli

It's here and it's not broken!!!








October 2015 model.

FIrst impressions:
ULMB is blowing my mind, after switching it on and off off looks like a smeary mess! http://testufo.com/#test=framerates
That's nuts.

I'd been dying to try that out way more the g-sync. Haven't even tried G-sync yet actually, I've enabled and disabled it but I haven't played anything to see the difference.

My problem now is that I can't get the overclocking to work. It looks like it does it from the display OSD. (BOOO! Now I can't push further to 168, a multiple of 24







) Unless.... there's custom firmware or something?







(No seriously is there?)

120hz is all it will do via NVCP. Using DIsplayport with a GTX 770.

Also, is there an official ICC profile or a really nice one anyone has? This green tint is pretty distracting and NVCP doesn't apply my gamma settings unless I toggle it every reboot (sometimes? - it's buggy, I'd rather ICC).

EDIT: Oh yes, backlight bleed. Moderate to low small section on bottom center, wide sprawling yet very faded and dim section on the bottom right. Can't get a good picture, but it's really not bad AT ALL. It could be better, but not much.

ONLY VISIBLE on pure black, and then not immediately so, and hardly at all unless you are below the monitor rather than even with it. I give it a A-.


----------



## Vizuka

Have you checked for backlight bleed in a dark room?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Have you checked for backlight bleed in a dark room?


If he doesn't use it in an all dark room, does it really matter? I mean, there's a good reason some of you can't find a good display. It's because you're trying to find problems.

If your main usage of a display involves dark content in an all dark room then you should likely be looking into a display type other then IPS. IPS is a poor choice for dark rooms and dark content. Look into VA or OLED. Hell, I even think TN is a better option for an all dark room.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Have you checked for backlight bleed in a dark room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he doesn't use it in an all dark room, does it really matter? I mean, there's a good reason some of you can't find a good display. It's because you're trying to find problems.
> 
> If your main usage of a display involves dark content in an all dark room then you should likely be looking into a display type other then IPS. IPS is a poor choice for dark rooms and dark content. Look into VA or OLED. Hell, I even think TN is a better option for an all dark room.
Click to expand...

Mate, it's not unusual for me not to see the sun in a week. I'm nocturnal half the time, and an insomniac the other (new record of 56 hours this week). I have blackout shades on every window taped down. All LEDs are covered. I don't even turn on lights in my house, I walk around in darkness, I move by touch and sight since it's never too dark for me to see (except in the basement). Only the fridge has a light and I hate that I need it. I might put some shades on a hook...
















I can't even go outside when it's sunny. I'm basically blind if I do. My eyes can't take it. They don't adjust.

I run windows with a really dark custom high contrast theme and use hacker vision to invert all pages to black since I can't see anything if it's white. It's like being punched in the face if a bright page loads.

That said, the IPS glow on this monitor is near non existent. I'm running it with ULMB too as I can't get past 120Hz and I like it darker. Yet even in these conditions I'm satisfied.

I graded it an *A-*, whatever that means.

The right bottom corner is the worst, that's noticeable. Pressing on it relieves the glow. I'm going to try to perhaps losten a screw or two somewhere and see if I can't get rid of it entirely like I did with my Qnix.


----------



## acerpredator

PEOPLE I VE SAID THIS MORE THEN ONCE. run your monitor for 2weeks + and the BLB will be gone.. i have had my monitor for a couple months and the BLB is 90% gone without touching a screw. Other then that the panel is perfect. these monitors are good .


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> PEOPLE I VE SAID THIS MORE THEN ONCE. run your monitor for 2weeks + and the BLB will be gone.. i have had my monitor for a couple months and the BLB is 90% gone without touching a screw. Other then that the panel is perfect. these monitors are good .


I wish the uniformity would get better with time too! Then again mine seems slightly better than when I first got it in that regard but that's probably placebo or that I got used to it. It's not noticeable 99% of the time when watching videos or playing games though thankfully.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I wish the uniformity would get better with time too! Then again mine seems slightly better than when I first got it in that regard but that's probably placebo or that I got used to it. It's not noticeable 99% of the time when watching videos or playing games though thankfully.


Not sure about uniformity. Am sure that any BLB will lessen over time. It happens fairly quick too. Within the first week or two it should be noticeably less then when you first got it. I'm guessing a combination of the LED dimming, and the physical screen settling in.

Funny because had told me BLB could lessen over time a year ago I'd of thought you were delusional.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Not sure about uniformity. Am sure that any BLB will lessen over time. It happens fairly quick too. Within the first week or two it should be noticeably less then when you first got it. I'm guessing a combination of the LED dimming, and the physical screen settling in.
> 
> Funny because had told me BLB could lessen over time a year ago I'd of thought you were delusional.


I had that happen with previous monitors but not this one, thankfully the BLB is already minimal, during normal use I can only detect a bit on the top right corner, though glow makes it look worse.


----------



## Malinkadink

Went to exchange my MG279Q because of dead pixels and picked up this monitor instead. No dead pixels, uniformity seems pretty good. Some glow in the bottom right and left, a bit of backlight bleed at the top center of the monitor that i expect to disappear in a couple weeks. Still need to calibrate, so i'll have those results sometime tomorrow. Not in a huge rush since out of the box its pretty good as is.

$750 for this monitor is a bit of a tough pill to swallow, but seeing as how monitors are generally fairly long investments it doesn't seem as bad. I consider this as end game when it comes to monitors, until OLED at least.


----------



## ti20n

Twice I got the issue of vertical pixel line shift to the left edge. Turning off and back on fixed it. But is there a permanent fix? And does it only ever happen at power on time?


----------



## Stoogie

I believe the xb271hu is a lower grade dan auo panel, where the response times aren't fast enough in certain areas of the panels, which cause they to die when you try to overclock to 165hz and causes pixel blur and bleed. I recommend not enabling OC above 144hz unless you want like a 90% chance for it to die. all 3 of mine did. im using a rog swift pg279q its perfectly fine with little bleed, same as tftcentrals review, no issues with 165hz since it uses a different panel.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> I believe the xb271hu is a lower grade dan auo panel, where the response times aren't fast enough in certain areas of the panels, which cause they to die when you try to overclock to 165hz and causes pixel blur and bleed. I recommend not enabling OC above 144hz unless you want like a 90% chance for it to die. all 3 of mine did. im using a rog swift pg279q its perfectly fine with little bleed, same as tftcentrals review, no issues with 165hz since it uses a different panel.


Except 165hz is useless on the PG279Q as it probably also is on the XB271HU if you bothered to read the tft central review of the PG279Q where they detailed 165hz functionality and found that overall response times rose and you'd be better off to run the monitor at 144hz.

That said I've just started calibrating my XB271HU and have found that the defaults are already giving me 6500k color temperature, grayscale error doesn't go over a DeltaE of 2 between the entire 0-100 range, and average gamma is 2.18 just shy of 2.2, and it is really the only thing that needs to be corrected as the lower end is around 2.0 gamma causing the blacks to be a little lighter than they should be.

Contrast is also at a nice 1155:1. Will see what the icc profile can do for my monitor once its generated.


----------



## Stoogie

165 is smoother than 144 and is noticeable, it is also .3ms lower input lag counting in half gtg compared to 144, this is based off the tftcentral review, at 144 i can see the frames, 165 not so much, i tested it for an entire day in ut3, even with 120hz ulmb, always take higher fps and slight motion blur that is if it is equal or less total input lag, like it is here, or even slightly higher it wouldnt matter, i game better with 165hz than 144 10 player deathmatch godlike instagib. 120hz ulmb is too laggy and choppy which affects aim, the important bit isnt a clear image but the rise time of gtg and total imput lag with the update rate of more frames. IMHO i doubt anything over 250hz would matter in the future.

It's better to run the pg279q at 165hz over 144(video was done with old 144hz tn rog swift, for proof that im not a **** aimer),
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOzxHU3XbHo


----------



## acerpredator

to fix the vertical line shift OC ur hz to 165. this fixed it for me. When i was running at 144 i kept getting the vertical line shift.. It is common on these panels and not a big deal.


----------



## Crooked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> PEOPLE I VE SAID THIS MORE THEN ONCE. run your monitor for 2weeks + and the BLB will be gone.. i have had my monitor for a couple months and the BLB is 90% gone without touching a screw. Other then that the panel is perfect. these monitors are good .


The BLB has faded on mine aswell. I've had mine for 1 month now and it's turned on for 12+ hours every day @ 165Hz. The small amount of bleed left is actually at the bottom right corner, but i only see it if i stare at a pitch black image in a dark room. I did however loosen the center screw which was an instant fix for the bleed above the Predator logo.

Overall im very pleased with this monitor. No dead pixels, no dust.


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooked*
> 
> The BLB has faded on mine aswell. I've had mine for 1 month now and it's turned on for 12+ hours every day @ 165Hz. The small amount of bleed left is actually at the bottom right corner, but i only see it if i stare at a pitch black image in a dark room. I did however loosen the center screw which was an instant fix for the bleed above the Predator logo.
> 
> Overall im very pleased with this monitor. No dead pixels, no dust.


Sadly I can no longer return my monitor after a month if the issues are not gone by then since I only have a 2 week window. But my most recent (current) XB271HU I have noticed also has dust stuck inside the monitor, a couple of dead pixels and tons of backlight bleed on top of that :/


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> Sadly I can no longer return my monitor after a month if the issues are not gone by then since I only have a 2 week window. But my most recent (current) XB271HU I have noticed also has dust stuck inside the monitor, a couple of dead pixels and tons of backlight bleed on top of that :/


Like i said before i would OC it to 165hz, to see if 1/3rd of the panels pixels die and go blurry with bleed too,.


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Like i said before i would OC it to 165hz, to see if 1/3rd of the panels pixels die and go blurry with bleed too,.


I am currently running it OC'd and have been doing so since I got it, have not noticed any blur though :/


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizuka*
> 
> I am currently running it OC'd and have been doing so since I got it, have not noticed any blur though :/


did you see that red/white picture i posted, red is 1 pixel blur. you should check, or have google chrome on for more than 20 minutes and see if there are lines at the bars up top burnt in. Dont want others to be ignorant of the faults and be unable to return it.


----------



## Vizuka

Meh, I am going to return this monitor and get another monitor anyways so I dont really care for this monitor anymore







Am going to be getting the LG 34UC88-B instead and getting an AMD GPU


----------



## Malinkadink

Spoiler: Profiled vs Default









22 Brightness (120 nits)

RGB 100/100/100

Contrast 50

All i had to do was drop the brightness down and leave the color channels alone and that got me very close to a perfect 6500k color temp.
The reds are slightly oversaturated and the blues a bit undersaturated which gave me 98.8% sRGB coverage, but seeing as how everything else with the monitor seems to be in top shape i wont be fussing over the 1.2%. Gamma improved with the profile applied, but could still be a little better. All in all I think i got a fairly good XB271HU with my first roll.


----------



## RIDLY

Hey guys. just opened my new monitor acer xb271hu. I have BLB, what do you think it's ok or will be better to return it ?


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RIDLY*
> 
> Hey guys. just opened my new monitor acer xb271hu. I have BLB, what do you think it's ok or will be better to return it ?


I would say, wait a week has it not gotten any better, then return it. I have however never had a monitor gotten better over time but I have heard other people have.


----------



## Darylrese

Loosen the screw in the middle and it might help leviate some of that bleed in the bottom right.


----------



## Stoogie

take photo oversaturated from 2+ meters, or take a screenshot of your phone image from sitting position, but that is bad, return it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Profiled vs Default
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 Brightness (120 nits)
> 
> RGB 100/100/100
> 
> Contrast 50
> 
> All i had to do was drop the brightness down and leave the color channels alone and that got me very close to a perfect 6500k color temp.
> The reds are slightly oversaturated and the blues a bit undersaturated which gave me 98.8% sRGB coverage, but seeing as how everything else with the monitor seems to be in top shape i wont be fussing over the 1.2%. Gamma improved with the profile applied, but could still be a little better. All in all I think i got a fairly good XB271HU with my first roll.


The bottom right corner is too much and what is worst is its color. Yellow/orange hue is no way for me.


----------



## TyrantTru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuntex*
> 
> On my monitor, that particular problem disappeared when I overclocked to 165hz, havent seen it since.


This problem happens to me, except the right half of the screen (a vertical bar a few pixels wide supposed to be in middle is on the far right of the display) and at 165Hz this problem is no longer happening. Is it alright to run this monitor at 165 24/7?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyrantTru*
> 
> This problem happens to me, except the right half of the screen (a vertical bar a few pixels wide supposed to be in middle is on the far right of the display) and at 165Hz this problem is no longer happening. Is it alright to run this monitor at 165 24/7?


Yes, if it takes the 165 Hz then no problem to run it at that spec all the time.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I'm nocturnal half the time, and an insomniac the other. I have blackout shades on every window taped down. All LEDs are covered. I don't even turn on lights in my house, I walk around in darkness, I move by touch and sight since it's never too dark for me to see I can't even go outside _Dislike going outside_ when it's sunny. I'm basically blind if I do. My eyes can't take it. They don't adjust.
> 
> I run windows with a really dark custom high contrast theme and use hacker vision to invert all pages to black since I can't see anything if it's white. It's like being punched in the face if a bright page loads.
> 
> That said, the IPS glow on this monitor is near non existent. I'm running it with ULMB too as I can't get past 120Hz and I like it darker. Yet even in these conditions I'm satisfied.
> 
> The right bottom corner is the worst, that's noticeable. Pressing on it relieves the glow. I'm going to try to perhaps loosen a screw or two somewhere and see if I can't get rid of it entirely like I did with my Qnix.


Damn man. You are me. Pretty much all that, lol. At least i'm not the only one on this ball. .So for you to say that about Ips glow on this monitor intrigues me. I kind of don't believe it, but at the same time. all that is me, so if it doesn't bother you, hmnn.
I mean i can see glow on any Tft, tn, va, or ips in the dark. Generally why i always hated them. That and the blurry crap motion. It doesn't look "solid" or real. Matte coating makes it worse, it's non immersive un-naturally backlit like a lightbox. Where is Crt is like looking through a window at things you can touch. Anyway, at very least it sounds like it's tolerable to you, and it might be to me. How far are you sitting back from it?

Also you can't overclock to 165Hz because you have a 770. Need 900 series.


----------



## SubbyDew

Hi guys,

My first unit was very good and had close to no IPS Glow or BLB but unfortunately after a bit of use I noticed what I thought was a dead pixel but after taking a closer look it seemed to be a small piece of dust under the front layer of the screen.

So I took it back and the store gave me a new one straight away but this one is not as good as the first one with more IPS Glow.

Do you guys think this is worth taking back?
It's not terrible but is noticeable in dark scenes, especially if I'm sitting at an off angle and leaning back.

60cm away


80cm away - closest to my normal viewing distance


100cm away


Top down angle


Left side angle


Right side angle


----------



## Stoogie

You need to take a screenshot of the video from your phone at sitting head distance straight on, also a picture on phone which is oversaturated from 2-3 meters away. TFTcentrals uses an image identical to the screenshot of video way. Compare the screenshot to tftcentrals.


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubbyDew*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> My first unit was very good and had close to no IPS Glow or BLB but unfortunately after a bit of use I noticed what I thought was a dead pixel but after taking a closer look it seemed to be a small piece of dust under the front layer of the screen.
> 
> So I took it back and the store gave me a new one straight away but this one is not as good as the first one with more IPS Glow.
> 
> Do you guys think this is worth taking back?
> It's not terrible but is noticeable in dark scenes, especially if I'm sitting at an off angle and leaning back.
> 
> 60cm away
> 
> 
> 80cm away - closest to my normal viewing distance
> 
> 
> 100cm away
> 
> 
> Top down angle
> 
> 
> Left side angle
> 
> 
> Right side angle


I would say at this point, just look at it yourself, do you notice it under regular use? Does it bother you? If Yes is the answer to those questions then return it, otherwise, keep it.


----------



## rwtd

For an XB271HU, that looks like a lot of bleed.

I have a question for those of you who have tried both the PG279Q and the XB271HU. Which has a lighter or less disturbing AG coating? And which has more glow? I'm not sure about the coating, but it seems the XB271HU is just a little more predisposed to show glow.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> For an XB271HU, that looks like a lot of bleed.
> 
> I have a question for those of you who have tried both the PG279Q and the XB271HU. Which has a lighter or less disturbing AG coating? And which has more glow? I'm not sure about the coating, but it seems the XB271HU is just a little more predisposed to show glow.


Asus has more bleed but a better glow. Acer has better BLB but usually worse glow. But Asus has much worse uniformity. Dust or bad pixels is +/- the same. Both are not worth the price though.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubbyDew*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> My first unit was very good and had close to no IPS Glow or BLB but unfortunately after a bit of use I noticed what I thought was a dead pixel but after taking a closer look it seemed to be a small piece of dust under the front layer of the screen.
> 
> So I took it back and the store gave me a new one straight away but this one is not as good as the first one with more IPS Glow.
> 
> Do you guys think this is worth taking back?
> It's not terrible but is noticeable in dark scenes, especially if I'm sitting at an off angle and leaning back.


There is obvious backlight leakage in top right corner causing that ugly yellowish/orange glow. Some BLB in the bottom right corner. I would not accept it for sure...


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> For an XB271HU, that looks like a lot of bleed.
> 
> I have a question for those of you who have tried both the PG279Q and the XB271HU. Which has a lighter or less disturbing AG coating? And which has more glow? I'm not sure about the coating, but it seems the XB271HU is just a little more predisposed to show glow.


The pictures are nothing at all like reality. Seriously, and most of the glow is only visible with your monitor tipped upward instead of facing it directly.

As for the coatings on the PG279Q vs XB271HU I can't say, but XB271HU vs Qnix I can say that the difference is so massive that i'd almost buy this monitor on that alone. I had n idea how much the grainy coating on the Qnix was ruining the picture. THe XB271HU isn't PERFECT but it's damn near close IMO. I've seen true glossy monitors and they are superior, but the coating on this monitor is so fine that there is no "texture" on solid colors like before, things are clear, colors POP like never before. I was playing stardew Valley and the difference on a title with graphics like that was absolutely nuts. My only real frustrations are the BLB on the corner which now that I look closer adds a slight yellow tint to my black taskbar. I see that more when I sit closer to the monitor. I tend to hunch forward at it a bit. I'm waiting a week to decide whether to return or set up my tension spring loaded pneumatic or whatever it is vesa mount arm. The stand is miles ahead of anything else I've used.

That and the no doubt wholly artificial limitation of my 770. They've locked the max Hz to 120. As a consequence I always run ULMB because it's the better choice Hz for Hz, but the screen is a tad too dark for my liking. If anyone could just give me any ICC profile that would be great, I don't care if it's not perfect for my monitor. It would be an improvement.

Now about the AG coating's performance in light. With a the shades up a window from the right side it is superior at reducing the presence of glare vs my Qnix. Also the best I've seen. That was an unexpected bonus for sure. It's not perfect, it's not magic, but it's better than what I had.

Finally, money.

Do you live in the USA?

Yes?

You can buy the XB271HU for $500 + tax refurbished (but really it seems brand new! - even the broken one I received was physically flawless aside from the shipping mishap it endured)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262374672683

Give it a few days or a week or so. Check daily, it'll go back in stock. It always does.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Asus has more bleed but a better glow. Acer has better BLB but usually worse glow. But Asus has much worse uniformity. Dust or bad pixels is +/- the same. Both are not worth the price though.


That's my impression also. And for the price one may expect much better QC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> The pictures are nothing at all like reality. Seriously, and most of the glow is only visible with your monitor tipped upward instead of facing it directly.


I usually sit at 40-50 cm from the panel (because that's what I like) and at that distance the glow is definitely visible. It's just a matter of does it disturb you enough that you return the monitor.

I already tried a few XB271HU's but returned all of them, they either had bad pixels or (in one case) a particularly bad uniformity where the lower right corner was so dark that it bothered me in normal use outside of games. I like to keep playing the lottery but it's costing me more and more in return shipping costs and time investment.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Asus has more bleed but a better glow. Acer has better BLB but usually worse glow. But Asus has much worse uniformity. Dust or bad pixels is +/- the same. Both are not worth the price though.


Really? That's not at all what I experienced. For me both PG279Q I returned had significantly worse bleed AND glow than the other 4 monitors I've tried (3 XB270HU, 1 XB271HU). Out of these 6 monitors only the two Asus had BLB/glow that I considered unacceptabie, it was minimal on the other 4.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> For an XB271HU, that looks like a lot of bleed.
> 
> I have a question for those of you who have tried both the PG279Q and the XB271HU. Which has a lighter or less disturbing AG coating? And which has more glow? I'm not sure about the coating, but it seems the XB271HU is just a little more predisposed to show glow.


Iveh ad 3 xb271hu and 1 pg279q which i use now, the pg279q is slightly more clear than the light AG coating on xb271hu, so its even clearer, hope that helped. But you pay for it.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Iveh ad 3 xb271hu and 1 pg279q which i use now, the pg279q is slightly more clear than the light AG coating on xb271hu, so its even clearer, hope that helped. But you pay for it.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> That's my impression also. And for the price one may expect much better QC.
> I usually sit at 40-50 cm from the panel (because that's what I like) and at that distance the glow is definitely visible. It's just a matter of does it disturb you enough that you return the monitor.
> 
> I already tried a few XB271HU's but returned all of them, they either had bad pixels or (in one case) a particularly bad uniformity where the lower right corner was so dark that it bothered me in normal use outside of games. I like to keep playing the lottery but it's costing me more and more in return shipping costs and time investment.


Yes, I think the same. To get a good one is like a win the lottery. I've spend 100+ eur on return shipping so I said enough. I've risked Qnix and it was a good decision. The only thing missing is g-sync but I can live without it - I always adjust refresh rate of the game to min stable FPS and I'm good to go. And the image quality is far better than those AUO trash. Glow is pure silver. And the best is the price - 280 eur with taxes. Comparing to 850 eur Asus or Acer this is a steal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Really? That's not at all what I experienced. For me both PG279Q I returned had significantly worse bleed AND glow than the other 4 monitors I've tried (3 XB270HU, 1 XB271HU). Out of these 6 monitors only the two Asus had BLB/glow that I considered unacceptabie, it was minimal on the other 4.


Glow is maybe questionable but Asus has definitely much worse BLB and definitely worse uniformity. These two things are for sure. Glow is more or less a lottery, same as dust and bad pixels. One of the Asus I had had very acceptable pure silver IPS glow, unfortunately BLB was not great and uniformity horrible.


----------



## Stoogie

I must of got a relatively good pg279q as its uniformity is better than the 3 xb271hus i had.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> That and the no doubt wholly artificial limitation of my 770. They've locked the max Hz to 120. As a consequence I always run ULMB because it's the better choice Hz for Hz, but the screen is a tad too dark for my liking. If anyone could just give me any ICC profile that would be great, I don't care if it's not perfect for my monitor. It would be an improvement.


I can create an ICC profile if you want, for ULMB mode. I am not sure what you are targeting though... do you want it for correcting the gamma? Or for fixing the whitepoint to make whites more neutral? My guess is your monitor is already running at 100% brightness when ULMB is on, even if the brightness indicator says otherwise. I noticed on mine, when ULMB is enabled, it still says brightness = 25, but as soon as I adjust to 24 or 26 the brightness drops drastically! If I increase to 100 then it looks like it did when I first enabled ULMB. If that makes sense... it's like internally, the brightness automatically increases to 100 for ULMB, but in the menu it still says whatever it was set to. I'm guessing the reason for this is so when you turn ULMB off again, it retains the previous setting maybe?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> I must of got a relatively good pg279q as its uniformity is better than the 3 xb271hus i had.


Uniformity is hit or miss for both the PG279Q and XB271HU. With the Asus monitors I've gone through they all had great side to side uniformity. But the top 1/4 to 1/3 of the screen was significantly darker than the rest of the screen. With the Acers I've gone through the issue I saw over and over again, is poor uniformity on the sides where one side is a different tint / hue than the rest, or both sides are darker.

AUO should be buried and banished to the depths of hell, their screens are a joke. I just got a new Lenovo X1 Carbon latop and as luck would have it, it has an AUO FHD IPS screen. There's a string / speck of dust under the LCD that is impossible to remove.
















My XB271 isn't perfect but is acceptable to me. I am never again accepting anything AUO.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Uniformity is hit or miss for both the PG279Q and XB271HU. With the Asus monitors I've gone through they all had great side to side uniformity. But the top 1/4 to 1/3 of the screen was significantly darker than the rest of the screen. With the Acers I've gone through the issue I saw over and over again, is poor uniformity on the sides where one side is a different tint / hue than the rest, or both sides are darker.
> 
> AUO should be buried and banished to the depths of hell, their screens are a joke. I just got a new Lenovo X1 Carbon latop and as luck would have it, it has an AUO FHD IPS screen. There's a string / speck of dust under the LCD that is impossible to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My XB271 isn't perfect but is acceptable to me. I am never again accepting anything AUO.


From my experience, the XB271HU has a much better brightness uniformity than PG279Q and XB270HU, and that makes color defects much less visible than on these two. Mine's not quite perfect (but doesn't have an obvious yellow or brown tint either) but I don't notice anything 99,9% of the time when watching videos or playing games, unlike my previous monitors. It's mostly visible during desktop usage, and even then my previous monitors looked much worse.

As for AUO, well, unfortunately they seem to have the fastest IPS panels by a significant margin, so we're probably going to wait a while for competition.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> As for AUO, well, unfortunately they seem to have the fastest IPS panels by a significant margin, so we're probably going to wait a while for competition.


I plan on staying at 1440p 144hz IPS for a very long time and am sticking with single GPU setup. By the time a single GPU can game at 144 fps+ on 4K, there will be other competitors out.

I am patient, I can wait...


----------



## DukeLukewarm

I think I'm just going to quit. Maybe in another 4-5 years there'll finally be one actually decent monitor on the market. After 3-4 returns for 6 different monitors I've had ******* enough.


----------



## Pereb

I'm curious, is overdrive off worth using considering the inverse ghosting in normal mode?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I'm curious, is overdrive off worth using considering the inverse ghosting in normal mode?


I didn't see any inverse ghosting with the monitor in normal, normal is optimal for this monitor. Extreme will cause inverse ghosting.


----------



## Pereb

There is inverse ghosting in normal mode aswell, it's just slightly visible, but I can notice it during desktop use. If I set the monitor to 60Hz it becomes very obvious.


----------



## meowth2

just got this monitor. i have a titan black (driver 350.12), but i can only go up to 144hz even though there's a 165hz option in nvidia control panel. if i set to 165hz monitor goes black for few seconds in comes back not changed. 144hz is max for this card?

someone help me pls, do i have to return this monitor?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meowth2*
> 
> just got this monitor. i have a titan black (driver 350.12), but i can only go up to 144hz even though there's a 165hz option in nvidia control panel. if i set to 165hz monitor goes black for few seconds in comes back not changed. 144hz is max for this card?
> 
> someone help me pls, do i have to return this monitor?


The Titan Black is a 700-series card, right? If so, you are likely limited to 144Hz. I have the 780 Ti, and 144 is also my limit.

Did you already enable the OC in the menu? If so, did you move the slider up to 165Hz? When I enable OC, 120Hz becomes the highest I can go... I have to turn OC off to get 144Hz again... so maybe you do have some OC ability with the Titan Black. Have you tried doing a minor overclock like 150Hz to see if that works?


----------



## meowth2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> The Titan Black is a 700-series card, right? If so, you are likely limited to 144Hz. I have the 780 Ti, and 144 is also my limit.
> 
> Did you already enable the OC in the menu? If so, did you move the slider up to 165Hz? When I enable OC, 120Hz becomes the highest I can go... I have to turn OC off to get 144Hz again... so maybe you do have some OC ability with the Titan Black. Have you tried doing a minor overclock like 150Hz to see if that works?


yeah, it did let me enabled to 165hz in oc menu, after that i tried on nvidia setting but monitor goes blank comes back to 60hz. i haven't tried 150hz yet, i'll try and let you know.

now i have new bigger problems. after switching to this monitor, when i load my games it screen goes green/black/blue weird colors. can't play any games lol. do i have to upgrade my drivers after switching to new monitor? i tried street fighter v, not working. only game that seems to work is witcher 3.


----------



## Stoogie

i do have some urine color center left, less than xb271hu though, if you put your head down like 20-30cm it disappears, must be the bleed from bot left even though its normal ips silver glow, except i had yellow spots all around, no idea.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meowth2*
> 
> yeah, it did let me enabled to 165hz in oc menu, after that i tried on nvidia setting but monitor goes blank comes back to 60hz. i haven't tried 150hz yet, i'll try and let you know.
> 
> now i have new bigger problems. after switching to this monitor, when i load my games it screen goes green/black/blue weird colors. can't play any games lol. do i have to upgrade my drivers after switching to new monitor? i tried street fighter v, not working. only game that seems to work is witcher 3.


The colors thing means that your monitor is in Burn-In mode... it will cycle through colors when it isn't getting a proper signal. That's probably because your games are trying to run at 165Hz and the graphics card and/or monitor isn't happy with it. I would turn off the OC for now and see if that makes your games run correctly.

To turn off that Burn-In mode, turn off your monitor, then hold the left button while turning it back on. You should see the diagnostic menu and an option for Burn-In turned on. I think you hit the 3rd or 4th button to toggle it off/on. Some of your buttons will move the menu cursor up/down, and some other buttons will select... might have to play around with it (I'm not at my PC at the moment).


----------



## meowth2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> The colors thing means that your monitor is in Burn-In mode... it will cycle through colors when it isn't getting a proper signal. That's probably because your games are trying to run at 165Hz and the graphics card and/or monitor isn't happy with it. I would turn off the OC for now and see if that makes your games run correctly.
> 
> To turn off that Burn-In mode, turn off your monitor, then hold the left button while turning it back on. You should see the diagnostic menu and an option for Burn-In turned on. I think you hit the 3rd or 4th button to toggle it off/on. Some of your buttons will move the menu cursor up/down, and some other buttons will select... might have to play around with it (I'm not at my PC at the moment).


i did some googling found out maybe 700 series (kepler) cards only support up to 144hz. i think only maxwell support overclock up 165hz.

about the screen not loading problem, finally solved. found out nvidia control panel's default 3d setting was the problem. it was something called 'basic frequency', i changed that to application-controlled. It was previously set to maximum value. now every game works fine


----------



## gussboy

I have now tried to upgrade my gaming monitor with 3 different panels and they have all given me pretty severe eye strain issues. For context my current monitors are as follows and do not give me any eye strain:

Asus VG278H: 1080p, TN panel 120Hz, 360hz PWM
Asus VN279Q: 1080p, AMVA+ panel, 2.5khz PWM

I have now gone through returning the *Asus PG278Q Swift*, *Dell S2716DG*, and currently have a near perfect *Acer XB271HU* sitting on my desk. All of these monitors give me eye fatigue/strain after even 15 minutes of use. I have tried numerous settings tweaks such as lowering brightness, lowering blue channel, even trying some blue-blocking glasses that were recommended to me. It seemed like the glasses that blocked blue light did provide some relief but still after using these monitors I could feel the eye strain. I also tried the f.lux program but hated the look of the super warm color tones.

Some other random things I toggled were switching to 120Hz instead of 144, and disabling G-Sync. I have good vision otherwise and read small text in books and on my phone regularly without any issues. At first I thought maybe it was the text ppi at 1440p but it cant be that because gaming also causes the issues just as much as regular desktop work.

Is there any other advice or thoughts anyone has on this? I have wanted a good quality 1440p G-Sync monitor for so long now but am getting really discouraged about the eye strain problems.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DukeLukewarm*
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm just going to quit. Maybe in another 4-5 years there'll finally be one actually decent monitor on the market. After 3-4 returns for 6 different monitors I've had ******* enough.


I can feel your pain man, I had the same experiences with these crap AUO panels. Uniformity is pain on these. I had 7 of them (4xPG279Q, 3xXB271HU) and all had horrible uniformity. This technology is not mature and it takes some time until we can get decent panels here. So I've quit as well and because I can't stand anything bellow 1440p and 100Hz now I've bought Qnix until all these issues are sorted out and I'm super happy for 280$.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> There is inverse ghosting in normal mode aswell, it's just slightly visible, but I can notice it during desktop use. If I set the monitor to 60Hz it becomes very obvious.


This is very true, overshoot at 60Hz is just ridiculous on XB271HU. PG279Q has no such issues... Another point why to return these.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This is very true, overshoot at 60Hz is just ridiculous on XB271HU. PG279Q has no such issues... Another point why to return these.


Not necessarily. Their overdrive setting seems to be "optimized" for the higher refresh rates, as I understand it this creates overshoot at lower refresh rates but in theory the response time would be faster than on the Asus. The problem is there is still a bit of overshoot at high refresh rates...

Also I haven't found overshoot to be obvious at lower refresh rate while playing games with Gsync active, since Gsync controls the overdrive dynamically.

That said, considering extreme OD is useless, I think they should have their current normal OD as extreme, and a no overshoot normal mode. This is how the Eizo FS2735 is set up afaik.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gussboy*
> 
> I have now tried to upgrade my gaming monitor with 3 different panels and they have all given me pretty severe eye strain issues. For context my current monitors are as follows and do not give me any eye strain:
> 
> Asus VG278H: 1080p, TN panel 120Hz, 360hz PWM
> Asus VN279Q: 1080p, AMVA+ panel, 2.5khz PWM
> 
> I have now gone through returning the *Asus PG278Q Swift*, *Dell S2716DG*, and currently have a near perfect *Acer XB271HU* sitting on my desk. All of these monitors give me eye fatigue/strain after even 15 minutes of use. I have tried numerous settings tweaks such as lowering brightness, lowering blue channel, even trying some blue-blocking glasses that were recommended to me. It seemed like the glasses that blocked blue light did provide some relief but still after using these monitors I could feel the eye strain. I also tried the f.lux program but hated the look of the super warm color tones.
> 
> Some other random things I toggled were switching to 120Hz instead of 144, and disabling G-Sync. I have good vision otherwise and read small text in books and on my phone regularly without any issues. At first I thought maybe it was the text ppi at 1440p but it cant be that because gaming also causes the issues just as much as regular desktop work.
> 
> Is there any other advice or thoughts anyone has on this? I have wanted a good quality 1440p G-Sync monitor for so long now but am getting really discouraged about the eye strain problems.


My first guess would be the higher DPI of the 1440p monitors, but if it happens in games as well then I don't know what to make of it. Have you tried enabling ULMB in games, just to see if that makes the situation better or worse? Some people have said they get headaches when not using ULMB due to the motion blur introduced by image persistence.

You may also want to see an optometrist to see if they have any ideas. I personally have decent vision, but I wear glasses for computing to correct for minor astigmatism in my left eye. I can read the screen just fine without them, but I tend to feel fatigued after 30 minutes if I don't wear them. You may have a similar problem... though I still don't know why the 1080p would be fine but not 1440p.


----------



## gussboy

Yeah crazy how my eyes are not strained on my older 1080 TN panels... but all the 1440p G-Sync monitors I have tried give me this major eye strain after even 5-10 minutes of use.

I am close to giving up and returning this near perfect (on my first try) Acer XB271HU. Going back to grainy TN 1080p is not going to be fun but I am out of ideas.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> i do have some urine color center left, less than xb271hu though, if you put your head down like 20-30cm it disappears, must be the bleed from bot left even though its normal ips silver glow, except i had yellow spots all around, no idea.


My (uneducated) guess is there is unevenness in the panels where it's not really flat but convex. This, combined with the shimmering of the coating and the already lower brightness and color deviation in the corner then creates a urine color in the corner. I'm not saying there isn't already a urine color if you look straight at the part that has it, but it makes it worse when looking at it from an angle. And by the way, this can also be why there is so much glow on these panels even from a normal viewing position, the slightly convex panel makes the viewing angles to the corners more extreme.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gussboy*
> 
> Is there any other advice or thoughts anyone has on this? I have wanted a good quality 1440p G-Sync monitor for so long now but am getting really discouraged about the eye strain problems.


The Dell has a very, very grainy coating, the others not so much but some of it. Maybe that's the issue?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gussboy*
> 
> Yeah crazy how my eyes are not strained on my older 1080 TN panels... but all the 1440p G-Sync monitors I have tried give me this major eye strain after even 5-10 minutes of use.
> 
> I am close to giving up and returning this near perfect (on my first try) Acer XB271HU. Going back to grainy TN 1080p is not going to be fun but I am out of ideas.


Were your 1080p monitors running in RGB full range? This is probably a bit farfetched but one possibility could be that they were set to limited range as Nvidia's driver tends to do, and going to RGB full range when you're used to limited range requires some getting used to in my experience.


----------



## gussboy

Hmm my older TNs were definitely not full rgb. How long should I anticipate it takes for my eyes to adjust. I have been using the XB1 for about a week now...but still the eye strain.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gussboy*
> 
> Hmm my older TNs were definitely not full rgb. How long should I anticipate it takes for my eyes to adjust. I have been using the XB1 for about a week now...but still the eye strain.


Well there is a good chance I'm wrong, as I said this is probably a stretch. All monitors support full range RGB, what matters is whether it was properly set in the driver.
Maybe try plugging one of these up, setting it to full range rgb in the driver and see if it looks any different than what you're used to. The difference is obvious - whites are darker, blacks brighter and everything is more washed out when in limited range. Alternatively, set the XB1 to limited range and see if you notice any difference.

Really I'm a bit clueless as to what could be causing you eye strain. This monitor shouldn't be significantly different in that regard, in fact it should be better considering your old monitors use PWM.


----------



## gussboy

Could my issue be linked to more blue light being output by these newer monitors versus my older Asus TN panels? As I mentioned I tried everything from lowering blue channel in osd/driver, and trying yellow tinted reading glasses that many claimed solved my issues for them.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gussboy*
> 
> Could my issue be linked to more blue light being output by these newer monitors versus my older Asus TN panels? As I mentioned I tried everything from lowering blue channel in osd/driver, and trying yellow tinted reading glasses that many claimed solved my issues for them.


Both monitors you mentioned are LED backlit so they should be identical in that regard.


----------



## Tekkied

I have been using my 2nd XB271 for 3 and a half weeks now. I was not fully satisfied, but close to keeping this one. Because I was still not sure if this is the best monitor out there I decided to order the Dell S2716DG (TN) to compare them.

This is the day that I got my 2nd XB271:


Looked pretty good to me and ingame I barely noticed the spots. Besides that, the spots on the bottom corners looked like silver to me. I still notice a little yellow glow on the top corner tho.
2 weeks later a friend of mine got a new spyder 5, so he came by to calibrate the monitor. It helped a little for the contrast (made the colors a little richer







), but my monitor was factory default pretty close to calibrated profile. One con, the uniformity of the panel came out worse on white backgrounds. The left side of the panel is a bit yellow and the right side is a bit red.

A few days later the Dell came in, so I put them next to eachother, both 1440p and 144hz. From that moment the Acer looked so sweet to me. The uniformity is better, the blacks are deeper and the colors are richer. See for yourself:
Left Acer, right Dell



So, yesterday I made some more videos of how my panel turned out 3 and a half weeks later.

I loosened the screw a little after 3 weeks which made the little spot in the middle disappear.

This is Metro Last Light:


Also made a photo of the monitor to see how it looks overexposed.


I am really wondering what you guys think, and would like to hear your opinion on this







How does it looks like compared to your own XB1 for example?


----------



## Quasimojo

"Overexposed"? In the monitor settings or the camera? Either way, it seems to me that if you try to make a display look bad, of course it will look flawed.

Maybe the flaws look worse in person than in photos, but none of those pics show anything that looks all that concerning to me.


----------



## vdeckerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> "Overexposed"? In the monitor settings or the camera? Either way, it seems to me that if you try to make a display look bad, of course it will look flawed.
> 
> Maybe the flaws look worse in person than in photos, but none of those pics show anything that looks all that concerning to me.


a lot of the BLB photos you see are very over exposed by the camera. That is to say, not all of the photos you see are overexposed and unrealistic representations of the panel. My copy of the acer xb271hu has some minor BLB that I do not notice at all during games or desktop use. If I set my screen to display to have a black bg and nothing else I will spot a bit of BLB in the corners but that is a completely unrealistic usage of the monitor.

I think a lot of people blow the BLB out of proportion. I have seen some displays that warrant to be returned due to this issue however 9/10 users that say they have BLB issues are simply looking for something to complain about.


----------



## Darylrese

Hey guys,

Hope everyone is doing well?

Just a quick update from me, monitor still going strong. No uniformity issues or BLB and still love mine


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well?
> 
> Just a quick update from me, monitor still going strong. No uniformity issues or BLB and still love mine


And no center pixel line displayed at the wrong place ?


----------



## Darylrese

No mate. I saw it once on the right hand side during boot but only for a split second.

Has that become a common issue now?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> And no center pixel line displayed at the wrong place ?


I've had mine for a little over 1 month and I've never experienced the line of pixels issue. I did experience it on prior units I had and returned (returned for other defects). On all of those units I was using an old DP cable that came with my old TN 144hz monitor. I've been using the DP cable that came with the XB1 on my current monitor that I've kept and have had zero issues. Running at 144hz.


----------



## Sinddk

So i just got my 2nd XB271hu and its an october model. Would you guys be bummed out for getting an october model? It doesnt have stickers on it on the front, it says "IPS-in-plane-switching" instead of g-sync and enerystar sticker.

So far uniformity is pretty good, and there are no dust, dead pixels or oily fingerprints. But havent tested for backlight bleed yet.


----------



## TomcatV

Fun times ahead ... DP1.4 will be here in 3 weeks








http://www.geforce.com/hardware/10series/geforce-gtx-1080

These sub-par quality AUO panels will become obsolete at this MSRP ...
Look for large price drops this summer


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Fun times ahead ... DP1.4 will be here in 3 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/10series/geforce-gtx-1080
> 
> These sub-par quality AUO panels will become obsolete at this MSRP ...
> Look for large price drops this summer


Nice :-D Good I've returned all 8  I would like to see conparison with 980Ti. How much powerfull will it be? 20% ??


----------



## Pereb

It's DP 1.2 certified and DP 1.3/1.4 ready according to the fine print.


----------



## boredgunner

Glad they skipped DP 1.3 and went straight for 1.4. Can't wait for new monitors this year and next.


----------



## EyeChoose

Im looking to buy this monitor, is the backlight issue fix? for pg279q it seems to remain.
may i ask how is the stand. i heard is wobbly? and is there height adjustment for this? whats the range same as asus pg279q?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> Im looking to buy this monitor, is the backlight issue fix? for pg279q it seems to remain.
> may i ask how is the stand. i heard is wobbly? and is there height adjustment for this? whats the range same as asus pg279q?


It's not perfect but it's much better than the PG279Q in terms of backlight bleed/uniformity.


----------



## EyeChoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> It's not perfect but it's much better than the PG279Q in terms of backlight bleed/uniformity.


will there be a newer model of xb271hu and pg279q releasing this year? maybe i should wait for the new ones?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> will there be a newer model of xb271hu and pg279q releasing this year? maybe i should wait for the new ones?


I've had three units. The first had no BLB but terrible uniformity. The second had very minor BLB in the upper left, and terrible uniformity. The third unit has no BLB, with a minor silverish glow from the bottom right corner (they all had this minor IPS glow). The uniformity is 99% perfect with just a half an inch along the right side being cooler than the rest of the screen. It's hardly noticeable, and only on a pure white screen, so I kept this unit. Even on a white screen you have to try to look for it, and the area is tiny. The first two were Nov 15' models and this was a Jan 16'.

While there are always going to be price drops, and sales, these monitors won't get huge price cuts just because a GPU with dp 1.4 compatibility is coming along. The price will drop immensely after actual monitors supporting the tech are out in the wild - assuming they are priced competitively themselves.

Short answer: BLB on the xb1 is rarely an issue, but uniformity is the lottery here.


----------



## EyeChoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I've had three units. The first had no BLB but terrible uniformity. The second had very minor BLB in the upper left, and terrible uniformity. The third unit has no BLB, with a minor silverish glow from the bottom right corner (they all had this minor IPS glow). The uniformity is 99% perfect with just a half an inch along the right side being cooler than the rest of the screen. It's hardly noticeable, and only on a pure white screen, so I kept this unit. Even on a white screen you have to try to look for it, and the area is tiny. The first two were Nov 15' models and this was a Jan 16'.
> 
> While there are always going to be price drops, and sales, these monitors won't get huge price cuts just because a GPU with dp 1.4 compatibility is coming along. The price will drop immensely after actual monitors supporting the tech are out in the wild - assuming they are priced competitively themselves.
> 
> Short answer: BLB on the xb1 is rarely an issue, but uniformity is the lottery here.


on a monitor is it worst to have BLB or uniformity? or ips glow maybe?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> on a monitor is it worst to have BLB or uniformity? or ips glow maybe?


That's up to you to decide for yourself. All of them are going to have IPS glow though, since that's not a defect.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> on a monitor is it worst to have BLB or uniformity? or ips glow maybe?


Yeah, it's subjective like Pereb said. For me, poor uniformity is much worse.


----------



## EyeChoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> That's up to you to decide for yourself. All of them are going to have IPS glow though, since that's not a defect.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Yeah, it's subjective like Pereb said. For me, poor uniformity is much worse.


i see thank you very much, dont mind me asking. but pg279q have vad uniformity too? or just backlight bleed problems? why do people choose acer xb271hu over pg279q? i mean i thought acer had better QC control. correct me if im wrong


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> on a monitor is it worst to have BLB or uniformity? or ips glow maybe?


Since glow is going to outdo most bleed I'd say uniformity is a worse issue.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> i see thank you very much, dont mind me asking. but pg279q have vad uniformity too? or just backlight bleed problems? why do people choose acer xb271hu over pg279q? i mean i thought acer had better QC control. correct me if im wrong


I'm not sure about the uniformity on the PG279Q, as I haven't tried any, but I'd imagine it's the same lottery. The Xb271hu seems to have an updated backlight retention plate.

Check out this comparison from callsignvega who cracked them both open: http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/140


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This Acer is an amazing design! The internal chassis quality and LCD to bezel design is the best I've ever seen in a monitor. This will be the #1 monitor to have for multi-display setups, 4mm!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LCD panel glass goes all the way to the edge and the LCD panel is adhered to the back-light on the edges with a very thin layer of double sided foam tape. This is an ingenious design to get those bezel gaps extra small. *Plus, equal pressure around all corners of the panel should equal less back light bleed issues.* Not only that, I'd imagine AUOptronics adheres the LCD panel to the back light in an environmentally controlled room, eliminating the "dust speck" issue. Acer seem's to really have learned from their previous monitors. This design is fantastic and far out paces the ASUS design.


----------



## rwtd

The uniformity is usually much worse on the PG279Q than on the XB271HU. Bleed also. You can see it on the images and uniformity charts I made: http://www.overclock.net/g/e/u/362903/rwtd/. So far all my PG279Qs had a yellowing at the top and a dark spot on the right edge near the lower corner. The PG29Q tends to have less loss of brightness at the bottom, though. But of course each sample is different.


----------



## EyeChoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> The uniformity is usually much worse on the PG279Q than on the XB271HU. Bleed also. You can see it on the images and uniformity charts I made: http://www.overclock.net/g/e/u/362903/rwtd/. So far all my PG279Qs had a yellowing at the top and a dark spot on the right edge near the lower corner. The PG29Q tends to have less loss of brightness at the bottom, though. But of course each sample is different.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I'm not sure about the uniformity on the PG279Q, as I haven't tried any, but I'd imagine it's the same lottery. The Xb271hu seems to have an updated backlight retention plate.
> 
> Check out this comparison from callsignvega who cracked them both open: http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/140


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Since glow is going to outdo most bleed I'd say uniformity is a worse issue.


may i ask how do i properly test uniformity when i buy the monitor?
backlight bleed is just turning off lights and setting the display screen to pure black. but what about uniformity.
thanks

and where do i find xb271hu best setttings? calibration from? can anyone link thanks.
for pg279q i know tftcentral have the calibration but for acer xb271hu im not sure where is the best to calibrate from.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> may i ask how do i properly test uniformity when i buy the monitor?
> backlight bleed is just turning off lights and setting the display screen to pure black. but what about uniformity.


If you want to test with the naked eye, just set the whole screen to white (or any other color you're testing), then look for slight color and brightness differences across different areas of the screen. Best also take a good photo if you want to compare it to another monitor's uniformity later. You can also test this with a colorimeter such as the Xrite i1Display Pro, which I use. Basically you let the device measure color and luminosity for you at different places on the screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> and where do i find xb271hu best setttings? calibration from? can anyone link thanks.
> for pg279q i know tftcentral have the calibration but for acer xb271hu im not sure where is the best to calibrate from.


In my experience the XB271HU is already at almost perfect settings (as far as you can get perfect colors using only the monitor's OSD) out of the box, but maybe there are samples out there that aren't. The colors can still be improved in software, using a colorimeter to create an icc profile. For the PG279Q, I certainly wouldn't just blindly use tftcentral's settings, the gamma and white point vary across samples. For example, tftcentral's PG279Q had a gamma of 2.3 while I've had samples with a gamma of about 2.1. You can measure the gamma of your monitor with a colorimeter combined with software such as Displaycal. Tftcentral's settings are useful if you get a PG279Q that resembles the out-of-the-box factory calibration of the PG279Q tftcentral reviewed, but this calibration can definitely be much different for another sample.


----------



## dirkgonnadirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> For anyone wanting to correct their gamma, if your darks appear lighter/washed out, I'm posting a color correction file for gamma-only, created with ColorMunki Display (OEM software):
> 
> CM_XB271HU_Native.zip 8k .zip file
> 
> 
> I tried both CM software and DisplayCal, but CM is more aggressive with the gamma correction.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots of gamma report before and after calibration


hey. thank you so much for taking the time to make this. truth be told, i'm not sure i have noticed a difference, but the effort is much appreciated by myself and i'm sure many others.

in other news, i read a lot about the backlight bleed settling down after some time, but i swear to god, mine has _developed_ some backlight in the top right that absolutely was not there before. it hasn't been moved, there's nothing that could be interfering with it, it's not glow...it's bleed.

anyway, i'm not sure i care. i really like this monitor. i spent a lot of time wondering if my uniformity was good - i still have no idea. i worried if the backlight bleed was too bad - i never see it when i'm using the monitor. i just really enjoy playing games on this monitor, and i love 2560x1440. i know i'm not as educated or selective as most here (or maybe my panel is good), but i'm happy. the only thing i don't like is that it's way too low for me, and it has such a large footprint that it's not the easiest thing to stack on books or boxes.


----------



## meowth2

room with little light


room with no light

what do you guys think of this? is this bleed at the bottom right corner? should i return?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meowth2*
> 
> 
> room with little light
> 
> 
> room with no light
> 
> what do you guys think of this? is this bleed at the bottom right corner? should i return?


Looks vastly overexposed, I'm sure it doesn't actually look like this in person. Looks like you have a bit of bleed bottom center, loosen the screw on the back behind the predator logo.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirkgonnadirk*
> 
> hey. thank you so much for taking the time to make this. truth be told, i'm not sure i have noticed a difference, but the effort is much appreciated by myself and i'm sure many others.
> 
> in other news, i read a lot about the backlight bleed settling down after some time, but i swear to god, mine has _developed_ some backlight in the top right that absolutely was not there before. it hasn't been moved, there's nothing that could be interfering with it, it's not glow...it's bleed.
> 
> anyway, i'm not sure i care. i really like this monitor. i spent a lot of time wondering if my uniformity was good - i still have no idea. i worried if the backlight bleed was too bad - i never see it when i'm using the monitor. i just really enjoy playing games on this monitor, and i love 2560x1440. i know i'm not as educated or selective as most here (or maybe my panel is good), but i'm happy. the only thing i don't like is that it's way too low for me, and it has such a large footprint that it's not the easiest thing to stack on books or boxes.


If the BLB doesn't bother you when you are using the monitor as you normally use it, don't worry about it. I've had mine for almost 2 months and my BLB has not diminished but it hasn't gotten worse either.

Don't get hung up on uniformity you will go mad. You will find flaws if you keep looking for them, trust me (a random internet forum dude, I know). You can bring up various solid colored gray / white, etc. screens and websites that will make what you think is a uniform screen look not so uniform. I'd gone through 10+ samples of this monitor before finally getting an acceptable one without various defects. Uniformity is not perfect on mine but it's within my tolerance. Perfect doesn't exist with this monitor. Just keep enjoying it, it's the best gaming monitor out at the moment and probably will be until 4K 144hz IPS monitors eventually come out.

Can't stress enough to those who are reading these forums about this monitor. No dead or stuck pixels, no dust, no brown tinted splotches, average BLB only visible in pitch black cave on pitch black screens, and pretty decent uniformity= you won the monitor lottery.


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I'd gone through 10+ samples of this monitor before finally getting an acceptable one without various defects. Uniformity is not perfect on mine but it's within my tolerance. Perfect doesn't exist with this monitor.


Where do you buy your monitors that will let you exchange one that many times? As often as not, what I consider a flaw is viewed as acceptable by industry standards, and I can see vendors giving me crap trying to exchange it *once*.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> Where do you buy your monitors that will let you exchange one that many times? As often as not, what I consider a flaw is viewed as acceptable by industry standards, and I can see vendors giving me crap trying to exchange it *once*.


Each store / vendor is different. I tried 3 from Amazon and 2 from Newegg, 2 from Frys. Each of those had terrible BLB and / or dead + stuck pixels, or dust. The rest I got from my local Microcenter. I opened some of them there in the store for them to see and others I just brought back and showed them. Each time I exchanged they told me it was cool because the defects were so obvious such as bright red pixels and multiple dead pixels. I also brought in a calibration report of 1 monitor (Asus) showing how awful the uniformity was, and the manager agreed with me. One of the Acers looked totally different color-wise right vs left side of screen, again they saw it instantly.

I'm sure many other stores would refuse exchanges, depends on how cool and knowledgeable the staff members are and also how cool and polite you are. Most of the associates I dealt with were gamers and they understood. Each exchange I asked them are they sure and that they should feel free to cut me off at any time. When I finally got my current monitor I bought the pricey extended warranty since it is pure profit for them, least I could do (and it saves me in case monitor craps out I guess) and I appreciate them accommodating me.

$750 is a lot of money and at this price point a single stuck or dead pixel is unacceptable to me.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> If the BLB doesn't bother you when you are using the monitor as you normally use it, don't worry about it. I've had mine for almost 2 months and my BLB has not diminished but it hasn't gotten worse either.
> 
> Don't get hung up on uniformity you will go mad. You will find flaws if you keep looking for them, trust me (a random internet forum dude, I know). You can bring up various solid colored gray / white, etc. screens and websites that will make what you think is a uniform screen look not so uniform. I'd gone through 10+ samples of this monitor before finally getting an acceptable one without various defects. Uniformity is not perfect on mine but it's within my tolerance. Perfect doesn't exist with this monitor. Just keep enjoying it, it's the best gaming monitor out at the moment and probably will be until 4K 144hz IPS monitors eventually come out.
> 
> Can't stress enough to those who are reading these forums about this monitor. No dead or stuck pixels, no dust, no brown tinted splotches, average BLB only visible in pitch black cave on pitch black screens, and pretty decent uniformity= you won the monitor lottery.


Agreed. I'll add that out of 6 samples not a single one of mine had neither dust specks nor defective pixels, none of them had multiple defective pixels though. IMO if you get a display that has a single defective pixel, that isn't near the center, and the panel is otherwise good, you should keep that.

At this point I don't really believe anyone who says they got a display with "perfect" uniformity. Good uniformity with no _obvious_ defects, sure, but perfect? Doubt it.

If you expect a 100% perfect display, you'll never stop returning them, and that's true for other monitors too.


----------



## meowth2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Looks vastly overexposed, I'm sure it doesn't actually look like this in person. Looks like you have a bit of bleed bottom center, loosen the screw on the back behind the predator logo.


is that means i have to takeout the whole back to see the screw that's inside? or just screw that's back of the monitor?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meowth2*
> 
> is that means i have to takeout the whole back to see the screw that's inside? or just screw that's back of the monitor?


The screw on the back, it's exposed, no need to remove anything. Don't remove it, just loosen it a bit.


----------



## Darylrese

Yep that darn screw seems to be too tight on most peoples XB271HU. Mine include but very simple to do.


----------



## meowth2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> The screw on the back, it's exposed, no need to remove anything. Don't remove it, just loosen it a bit.


i tried, still no change.. maybe i should loosen more?


----------



## meowth2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep that darn screw seems to be too tight on most peoples XB271HU. Mine include but very simple to do.


how much did you loosen? for me i don't see any changes


----------



## acerpredator

i ve never touched any screws. My back light bleed was horrible when i got this like 2 months ago now. the back light bleed is hardly there anymore and the white color uniformity improved too.. i think these screens need a burn in period. also since i ve oc'd my screen to 165hz i no longer have the center pixel shift issue either. no issues at all with this screen. Perfect screen. j ust need a 1080gtx EVGA SCC to actually power this bad boy.


----------



## GriffeXe

Just received my monitor today colour is perfect same for image quality however after reading all the posts about bleeding and black light, thought i should check by eye the monitor looks fine, close up you can see a little, from a distance you hardly see it. Heres

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8Dxla_i4_R4Zi1ienlSZkdzcjQ


----------



## acerpredator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GriffeXe*
> 
> Just received my monitor today colour is perfect same for image quality however after reading all the posts about bleeding and black light, thought i should check by eye the monitor looks fine, close up you can see a little, from a distance you hardly see it. Heres
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8Dxla_i4_R4Zi1ienlSZkdzcjQ


not bad. brah just burn in it for a few weeks and you ll be good. nice monitor enjoy. get a 1080gtx within the new few weeks to feed it


----------



## GriffeXe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> not bad. brah just burn in it for a few weeks and you ll be good. nice monitor enjoy. get a 1080gtx within the new few weeks to feed it


currently got a 980 for it will wait a little for the 1080


----------



## meowth2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> i ve never touched any screws. My back light bleed was horrible when i got this like 2 months ago now. the back light bleed is hardly there anymore and the white color uniformity improved too.. i think these screens need a burn in period. also since i ve oc'd my screen to 165hz i no longer have the center pixel shift issue either. no issues at all with this screen. Perfect screen. j ust need a 1080gtx EVGA SCC to actually power this bad boy.


good to hear, guess i'll just wait it out


----------



## M3LON4

weird that the center line pixel shift disappeared by overclocking it ... So it's not related to DP cable but monitor itself...


----------



## grosdawson

Hello there,
this post is about potential future purchases, which need me to be sure about some details concerning this screen.

I have currently a GTX 970 GAMING 4G and a Dell U2713HM screen.
I would like to add 2 Acer XB271HU screens for a tri-screen setup.
My use will be playing on only one of the Acer XB271HU, while having the second Acer and the Dell as extra screens for monitoring, surf, chat, etc.
My concerns are about the connections and the good activation of all the screens while gaming.

So the GTX 970 GAMING 4G has 2 DVI, 1 HDMI and 1 Display Port.
I would like to run all the screens in 2560x1440, both Acer at the minimum of 120hz and the Dell at 60hz.
Is it possible for this card ? Are the norms of my GTX and the HDMI of the screen compatible ?

In second instance i thought about purchasing a second GTX 970 GAMING 4G to upgrade the setup to SLI.
But it seems to me that there was a time, when in a tri-screen setup, and when SLI was activated, that one of the 3 screens became unusable during gaming.
Is it still the case ?
Does it happen only while gaming in full screen mode ?
So what about windowed and windowed full screen modes ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## EyeChoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> If you want to test with the naked eye, just set the whole screen to white (or any other color you're testing), then look for slight color and brightness differences across different areas of the screen. Best also take a good photo if you want to compare it to another monitor's uniformity later. You can also test this with a colorimeter such as the Xrite i1Display Pro, which I use. Basically you let the device measure color and luminosity for you at different places on the screen.
> In my experience the XB271HU is already at almost perfect settings (as far as you can get perfect colors using only the monitor's OSD) out of the box, but maybe there are samples out there that aren't. The colors can still be improved in software, using a colorimeter to create an icc profile. For the PG279Q, I certainly wouldn't just blindly use tftcentral's settings, the gamma and white point vary across samples. For example, tftcentral's PG279Q had a gamma of 2.3 while I've had samples with a gamma of about 2.1. You can measure the gamma of your monitor with a colorimeter combined with software such as Displaycal. Tftcentral's settings are useful if you get a PG279Q that resembles the out-of-the-box factory calibration of the PG279Q tftcentral reviewed, but this calibration can definitely be much different for another sample.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I'm not sure about the uniformity on the PG279Q, as I haven't tried any, but I'd imagine it's the same lottery. The Xb271hu seems to have an updated backlight retention plate.
> 
> Check out this comparison from callsignvega who cracked them both open: http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/140


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> It's not perfect but it's much better than the PG279Q in terms of backlight bleed/uniformity.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Yeah, it's subjective like Pereb said. For me, poor uniformity is much worse.


does this monitor always able to overclock to 165hz without problems. or i should definitely test this when i try out the monitor at stall.


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> does this monitor always able to overclock to 165hz without problems. or i should definitely test this when i try out the monitor at stall.


Yes, they are all certified to work fine at 165Hz without any issues. If you want to be certain however, you could just try enabling it.

In the three XB271HU's I have had none of them have ever failed at running at 165Hz.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grosdawson*
> 
> Hello there,
> this post is about potential future purchases, which need me to be sure about some details concerning this screen.
> 
> I have currently a GTX 970 GAMING 4G and a Dell U2713HM screen.
> I would like to add 2 Acer XB271HU screens for a tri-screen setup.
> My use will be playing on only one of the Acer XB271HU, while having the second Acer and the Dell as extra screens for monitoring, surf, chat, etc.
> My concerns are about the connections and the good activation of all the screens while gaming.
> 
> So the GTX 970 GAMING 4G has 2 DVI, 1 HDMI and 1 Display Port.
> I would like to run all the screens in 2560x1440, both Acer at the minimum of 120hz and the Dell at 60hz.
> Is it possible for this card ? Are the norms of my GTX and the HDMI of the screen compatible ?
> 
> In second instance i thought about purchasing a second GTX 970 GAMING 4G to upgrade the setup to SLI.
> But it seems to me that there was a time, when in a tri-screen setup, and when SLI was activated, that one of the 3 screens became unusable during gaming.
> Is it still the case ?
> Does it happen only while gaming in full screen mode ?
> So what about windowed and windowed full screen modes ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I'll take a stab. You can run 1 of the Acers at 144hz + Gsync using DisplayPort. You can run the 2nd Acer at 120hz or maybe 144hz over HDMI but I'm pretty sure you can't do G-sync over HDMI? Then you can run the Dell just fine over DVI at 60hz.

It could be possible that you can get an HDMI to DP adapter and run the 2nd Acer that way, I am not sure if you could then use Gsync on that 2nd monitor. Someone else will have to comment on this. I can't answer your other questions about multi screen setup w/ SLI.


----------



## grosdawson

Thank you for your help !

Since i will only play on one Acer, the seond one won't need G-Sync.
Or is G-Sync usefull for desktop work, surfing, ...?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grosdawson*
> 
> Thank you for your help !
> 
> Since i will only play on one Acer, the seond one won't need G-Sync.
> Or is G-Sync usefull for desktop work, surfing, ...?


If you don't plan to play games on the second XB271HU, then you could save yourself a lot of money by buying a non-G-Sync monitor (ex. another U2713HM). G-Sync really doesn't do much for the desktop, since Windows essentially runs in V-Sync mode... and you pay a steep premium for G-Sync. As @jlp0209 pointed out, you only have 1 Display Port so you can only run 1 monitor in G-Sync mode, anyway. Also, do you require a high refresh rate for your desktop work? If not, you could get a 27" 1440p 60Hz IPS display (like the U2713HM) for much cheaper.


----------



## grosdawson

Ok for the G-Sync on desktop. Indeed it's not required for me, but however i would have liked a better refresh rate than 60 hz for my desktop use.
Any idea for a XB271HU-like without G-Sync ?

That being said, the U2713HM is hard to find nowadays.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grosdawson*
> 
> Ok for the G-Sync on desktop. Indeed it's not required for me, but however i would have liked a better refresh rate than 60 hz for my desktop use.
> Any idea for a XB271HU-like without G-Sync ?
> 
> That being said, the U2713HM is hard to find nowadays.


there are a lot of options out there that are 144hz and no gsync. Problem is they are all TN.


----------



## mikesgt

Anyone on here play the division? Looks fantastic on this monitor. Pm me if you do, looking for people to team up with.


----------



## EyeChoose

is there any firmware or software upgrade for this monitor that i should install once i get it?
whats the sweetspot for xb271hu? 120hz,144hz or 165hz.
from tftcentral the pg279q sweetspot is best set to 144hz. im wondering if this is the same?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> is there any firmware or software upgrade for this monitor that i should install once i get it?
> whats the sweetspot for xb271hu? 120hz,144hz or 165hz.
> from tftcentral the pg279q sweetspot is best set to 144hz. im wondering if this is the same?


Unfortunately there is no firmware to update, and no software to download.

The only thing you can really do is tweak your settings through the OSD, and if you are unhappy with the gamma, your only option is to buy a calibrator or try your luck with someone else's color profile. I shared mine on here a few weeks ago:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/5060#post_25108348

I calibrated the screen just to correct the gamma, so it shouldn't mess with your colors too badly. What it will do, is try to make your dark colors darker. By default, a lot of these monitors seem to have a gamma problem where dark colors are unnaturally bright, so for example, dark scenes in movies will look a little bright/washed out. Beyond that, it should work pretty well out of the box.


----------



## rwtd

There will be a firmware update for the vertical line issue (and maybe more issues the public haven't discovered), but they won't let you apply it yourself, you have to send the monitor in.


----------



## EyeChoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> There will be a firmware update for the vertical line issue (and maybe more issues the public haven't discovered), but they won't let you apply it yourself, you have to send the monitor in.


oh which so the more recent manufacture date would have this firmware applied? is all xb271hu have vertical line issue? or models before a certain manufactured date?


----------



## M3LON4

does anyone encountered issue with GSYNC and some OpenGL games ? I got several TDR error 7... ( drivers are uptodate )


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> oh which so the more recent manufacture date would have this firmware applied? is all xb271hu have vertical line issue? or models before a certain manufactured date?


The firmware update is still not available so the recent ones still come with the old firmware. Of course at a certain point in time they will come with the new firmware already applied, maybe in a few months' time.


----------



## EyeChoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> The firmware update is still not available so the recent ones still come with the old firmware. Of course at a certain point in time they will come with the new firmware already applied, maybe in a few months' time.


so we need to send in the monitor for firmware update? at acer service center? will it takes few days?


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> does anyone encountered issue with GSYNC and some OpenGL games ? I got several TDR error 7... ( drivers are uptodate )


I quote myself because I found the solution, some games are simply not compatible with GSYNC and make the graphic driver litteraly crashs ( reset by win7 )


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> I quote myself because I found the solution, some games are simply not compatible with GSYNC and make the graphic driver litteraly crashs ( reset by win7 )


Which games? I have the XB270HU, not XB271HU, but I use G-SYNC in several OpenGL games. Off the top of my head those games are Penumbra (the whole series), Amnesia: The Dark Descent, Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs, SOMA, and Half-Life in OpenGL mode which all seem fine.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> so we need to send in the monitor for firmware update? at acer service center? will it takes few days?


Yes, there was a message about it on the Acer forums here: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/m-p/430049#M2914

Don't know how long this whole ordeal will take.


----------



## EyeChoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Yes, there was a message about it on the Acer forums here: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/m-p/430049#M2914
> 
> Don't know how long this whole ordeal will take.


dam only releases in end of may, i sure hope they just firmware download or something rather than us sending it to service center. are you using a xb271hu too? i heard pg279q have the same issue but with shifted line. i think its just gsync issue?


----------



## rwtd

Asus has the same issue and they will also not let you apply the update yourself. See https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?84753-Asus-Support-Please-help-me-with-my-PG279Q&p=589142&viewfull=1#post589142


----------



## drgains

It's recommended at 144hzmonitors.com: best gaming monitor


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Which games? I have the XB270HU, not XB271HU, but I use G-SYNC in several OpenGL games. Off the top of my head those games are Penumbra (the whole series), Amnesia: The Dark Descent, Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs, SOMA, and Half-Life in OpenGL mode which all seem fine.


At least Star Ruler and Hearthlands


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Yes, there was a message about it on the Acer forums here: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/m-p/430049#M2914
> 
> Don't know how long this whole ordeal will take.


It took me so long, so many monitors, so many returns and exchanges to get a good monitor. What are the chances of Acer damaging the monitor somehow or sending back a different one as a replacement? I'm just so hesitant to send my monitor away because I've gone through so much crap to get my current one. Have people been OK generally sending the monitors in for firmware updates?


----------



## EyeChoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I'm not sure about the uniformity on the PG279Q, as I haven't tried any, but I'd imagine it's the same lottery. The Xb271hu seems to have an updated backlight retention plate.
> 
> Check out this comparison from callsignvega who cracked them both open: http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/140


yeah ive read the review it was posted in december 2015, acer had better support for the monitor compared to asus. but now did asus improve the retention system or in any way improved their support for the panel like what acer did back then?


----------



## XelsFIN

I have the the TN panel version, XB271H

I'm having issues finding good image settings, if someone has some suggestions for the settings i would appreciate it.


----------



## ChevChelios

does the stand on XB271HU wobble ?


----------



## smsmasters

Is there some sort of software that can control the display settings in Windows, instead of using the controls?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> does the stand on XB271HU wobble ?


Yes, Asus's stand is much better.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smsmasters*
> 
> Is there some sort of software that can control the display settings in Windows, instead of using the controls?


Yes, you can use softMCCS but unfortunately, settings don't persist if you switch monitor off.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, Asus's stand is much better.


hmm

and what about the stand on XF270HU and XB270HU ? Those also wobble ?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> hmm
> 
> and what about the stand on XF270HU and XB270HU ? Those also wobble ?


I had XB270HU but I don't remember how it was anymore. Acer stand seems robust but it is much more wobble than Asus. But it's not so bad. Asus is much better build quality, unfortunately, image quality is worse - especially uniformity and BLB. I had 4 and uniformity was really bad so this was not a way for me.


----------



## rwtd

I haven't tested the XB270HU, but Joker Productions mentioned in one of his videos on the XB271HU that its stand was less wobbly than the stand of the XB270HU.


----------



## Darylrese

The stand on my XB271HU didn't wobble, but i changed it for something a bit more subtle and chunky. I did it simply because i don't have a red build. Its much better now.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> It took me so long, so many monitors, so many returns and exchanges to get a good monitor. What are the chances of Acer damaging the monitor somehow or sending back a different one as a replacement? I'm just so hesitant to send my monitor away because I've gone through so much crap to get my current one. Have people been OK generally sending the monitors in for firmware updates?


I am with you. I am not shipping my monitor anywhere. I think it is stupid they don't provide us a utility we can use to upgrade the firmware on our own.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I am with you. I am not shipping my monitor anywhere. I think it is stupid they don't provide us a utility we can use to upgrade the firmware on our own.


You need special hardware aswell. It's bad design, but they can't magically change it now unfortunately.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> You need special hardware aswell. It's bad design, but they can't magically change it now unfortunately.


I hear you, it just sucks. I don't think I'm going to be sending my monitor anywhere, like others I've had to play the lotto quite a bit to get a good one. That and I have not had any problems with mine whatsoever.


----------



## smsmasters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> There is no link there, but I found a video about it. It doesn't work with my sample of the XB271HU though. But somehow I got into the service menu after trying ADC (which didn't seem to work) and then doing a reset. The monitor went into burn-in mode and the power led changed to orange. No option to disable the Acer splash screen there.


What's ADC?

How do I enter the service menu? I want to check the total power on hours.

Also is there a way to calibrate the hardware directly using dispcalgui software and a colorimeter?


----------



## UltraLightBeam

Just got my monitor yesterday after exchanging my 279q due to horrible backlight bleed. Backlight bleed is much better but I am noticing some uniformity issues. On the right hand side there seems to be some blue discoloration. Based on the pic, can anyone tell me if this is acceptable?


----------



## UltraLightBeam

This picture shows it a little bit better.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah that's not great. Depends how much it shows in real life and if it annoys you?

Here's mine for comparison:


----------



## UltraLightBeam

Yours is much better. Looks like I'll be trying for my 3rd monitor.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah man. Mine is one of the rare 'Near Perfect' ones though.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah man. Mine is one of the rare 'Near Perfect' ones though.


What's the backlight bleed like on your unit? I have a Acer coming in tomorrow and I'm not really holding my breath that it will be any better than the PG279Q I have, which I already exchanged once due to nasty BLB.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah that's not great. Depends how much it shows in real life and if it annoys you?
> 
> Here's mine for comparison:


That pic is way overexposed though, any defects wouldn't be visible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraLightBeam*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my monitor yesterday after exchanging my 279q due to horrible backlight bleed. Backlight bleed is much better but I am noticing some uniformity issues. On the right hand side there seems to be some blue discoloration. Based on the pic, can anyone tell me if this is acceptable?


If it's as obvious in person as in that picture then it might warrant a return. Mine also has a bluish tint on the right edge and bottom right corner but it looks like this :


----------



## Anti-Hero

My PG279Qs also had that tint - it is common in these panels.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> My PG279Qs also had that tint - it is common in these panels.


On the PG279Q it's usually yellowish and much, much worse than on the Acers though.


----------



## Anti-Hero

As the Asus and Acer both use the same panel, are the defects unique to each make solely a function of the panel mounting, and general build quality? I see folks constantly make statements about "the Acer has better BLB but worse glow" or what not, and just wondering what makes one display different to the next.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> As the Asus and Acer both use the same panel, are the defects unique to each make solely a function of the panel mounting, and general build quality? I see folks constantly make statements about "the Acer has better BLB but worse glow" or what not, and just wondering what makes one display different to the next.


They are different panels, the Acer panel has a different backlight retention system that significantly reduces BLB and uniformity issues. Some people have said that the Acer has more glow than the Asus, but that wasn't the case from my experience. I returned two Asus for awful uniformity and BLB, and both of them had much more glow than my current Acer. YMMV though.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> They are different panels, the Acer panel has a different backlight retention system that significantly reduces BLB and uniformity issues. Some people have said that the Acer has more glow than the Asus, but that wasn't the case from my experience. I returned two Asus for awful uniformity and BLB, and both of them had much more glow than my current Acer. YMMV though.


When I said "panel" I was referring to the AUO AHVA panel itself being the same between both makes, or was I mistaken?

Thanks. How many Acers did you run through before finding one acceptable? I'm through two Asus' and still not really happy considering the cost.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> When I said "panel" I was referring to the AUO AHVA panel itself being the same between both makes, or was I mistaken?
> 
> Thanks. How many Acers did you run through before finding one acceptable? I'm through two Asus' and still not really happy considering the cost.


I settled on my first XB271HU after returning 2 PG279Q and 3 XB270HU. I'm not fully satisfied (uniformity isn't perfect and there's a small bright dot although not close enough to the center to be an issue) but I probably never will be, and it's definitely MUCH better than my previous panels in terms of uniformity.

Here are pics of my XB271HU :



A previous XB270HU :



And a PG279Q :



I only found BLB/glow to be an issue on the Asus (though you need lights on to mitigate it, preferrably a bias light behind the monitor), uniformity is kind of a pet peeve of mine though, some people probably would have been fine with that XB270HU.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Thanks for sharing! What is the build date on your XB?

Any idea about generic adjustments that should be made in the OSD? For the PG279Q I used TFTcentrals settings, but they don't have a XB271HU review. I'm guessing the green channel will need to be dropped significantly. Would the settings from the XB270 being comparable?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> Thanks for sharing! What is the build date on your XB?
> 
> Any idea about generic adjustments that should be made in the OSD? For the PG279Q I used TFTcentrals settings, but they don't have a XB271HU review. I'm guessing the green channel will need to be dropped significantly. Would the settings from the XB270 being comparable?


Dec 2015 but I wouldn't pay too much heed to that.

IMO you have to find your own best settings. I have Red at 88, Green at 91 and Blue at 100 right now but I still try different settings every once in a while.

Also, the panel is different as indicated by the part number. The PG279Q uses a M270Q008 V0 and the Acer uses a M270DAN02.6. Other monitors with these specs use a M270DAN02.3.


----------



## Stigern

So, I just got a XB271HU

And I've read somewhere people discussing whether they got a TN or a IPS.

Is it so that some panels are TN and some are IPS?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigern*
> 
> So, I just got a XB271HU
> 
> And I've read somewhere people discussing whether they got a TN or a IPS.
> 
> Is it so that some panels are TN and some are IPS?


No, there's a TN version of the XB270HU but the model number is slightly different. XB271HU is IPS only.


----------



## Stigern

Ok, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraLightBeam*
> 
> 
> 
> This picture shows it a little bit better.


Common issue for this monitor, I've gone through 10+. I've returned a couple that looked just like yours. But I am picky.

Don't expect yours to look like darylrese's photo, that photo is over exposed as someone else said. Total crapshoot if you'll get a better one or no. It is a lottery and your next one could have 2 dead pixels in the middle of the screen and bad BLB, or a nice brown tinted splotch at the upper middle-left part of the screen. As long as your uniformity is "reasonable" to your eyes and you have no pixel defects and minimal to average BLB you should consider keeping it. The lottery will drive you mad and may take several more tries if you are very picky.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smsmasters*
> 
> What's ADC?
> 
> How do I enter the service menu? I want to check the total power on hours.
> 
> Also is there a way to calibrate the hardware directly using dispcalgui software and a colorimeter?


ADC is Automatic Display Control, see https://www.xrite.com/i1display-pro/support/kb5473. It doesn't require any special technical knowledge, you can just select it as an option in the i1Profiler (that is the software that comes with the Xrite i1Display Pro, a colorimeter device).

About the service menu, I don't know either how to enter it, I'm curious too. But I got into it by accident after trying ADC.

As far as I know Dispcalgui doesn't have an option to use something like ADC (if someone more knowledgeable please correct me if I'm wrong), but you can use Dispcalgui to create an icc profile, so it does calibration in software.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, you can use softMCCS but unfortunately, settings don't persist if you switch monitor off.


How does this work? I've tried this but it's far too complicated. Apparently, it can also read the monitor settings for you so you can manually enter them in the OSD so they persist, how does one do that? Seems to require to some very technical know-how.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> ADC is Automatic Display Control, see https://www.xrite.com/i1display-pro/support/kb5473. It doesn't require any special technical knowledge, you can just select it as an option in the i1Profiler (that is the software that comes with the Xrite i1Display Pro, a colorimeter device).
> 
> About the service menu, I don't know either how to enter it, I'm curious too. But I got into it by accident after trying ADC.
> 
> As far as I know Dispcalgui doesn't have an option to use something like ADC (if someone more knowledgeable please correct me if I'm wrong), but you can use Dispcalgui to create an icc profile, so it does calibration in software.
> How does this work? I've tried this but it's far too complicated. Apparently, it can also read the monitor settings for you so you can manually enter them in the OSD so they persist, how does one do that? Seems to require to some very technical know-how.


TBH ADC is a total crap shoot. I1profiler will eff with the contrast too much.

I much prefer a manual calibration + LUT profile. Especially with dispcal.


----------



## smsmasters

I think I found service mode. Make sure monitor is off. Hold 1st button from the left and press the power button (6th button from left).


----------



## smsmasters

Can anyone test if Team Fortress 2 works in ULMB mode? I get a black screen with white mouse cursor. ULMB works fine in CS:GO.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smsmasters*
> 
> I think I found service mode. Make sure monitor is off. Hold 1st button from the left and press the power button (6th button from left).


Yeah, unfortunately there's nothing interesting on the XB271HU's service menu. I would have loved to reduce the OD a little if that meant getting rid of the overshoot, but they got rid of that option.


----------



## EyeChoose

Hi i just bought my XB271HU will upload pictures tomorrow. is there a good calibration out there? i find most calibration from prad.de and tftcentral, both only have pg279q and not xb271hu. can anyone share? thanks greatly appreciated


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Yeah, unfortunately there's nothing interesting on the XB271HU's service menu. I would have loved to reduce the OD a little if that meant getting rid of the overshoot, but they got rid of that option.


Is this one of the options that was there in the initial batches of the XB217HU, and has since been removed in later batches?


----------



## Anti-Hero

Just received a unit and the backlight bleed is so much better than the Asus it's not even funny. The only bit I can detect is right above the badge, which I've read will lessen once I loosen a screw behind it. The glow is much more apparent, but it's silver and consistent with other IPS panels I own.

The only obvious defect at this time is a what looks like a spec of dust stuck behind the panel in the extreme lower right of the panel, just to the left of the clock on the Windows task bar. Not certain if that really warrents and RMA or not.

edit: Jan 2016 build, too


----------



## EyeChoose

Just took some pictures, is my first time so im not sure if im doing it right, i took the picture standing 2m away from my monitor. but heres my backlight bleed and uniformity (white) all settings are default, but brightness is set to 100%.







wondering why some pictures (black background) i clearly can see backlight bleed at the bottom right. is it over expose or something.
so should i keep this monitor or no? is it bad? i hope is above average


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> Just received a unit and the backlight bleed is so much better than the Asus it's not even funny. The only bit I can detect is right above the badge, which I've read will lessen once I loosen a screw behind it. The glow is much more apparent, but it's silver and consistent with other IPS panels I own.
> 
> The only obvious defect at this time is a what looks like a spec of dust stuck behind the panel in the extreme lower right of the panel, just to the left of the clock on the Windows task bar. Not certain if that really warrents and RMA or not.
> 
> edit: Jan 2016 build, too


You can probably flick the dust away from the viewable area of the screen. Use a microfiber or similar cloth and flick at the speck of dust with an index finger. Don't give up right away if it doesn't move, it took mine a couple of days of trying. You may need to flick it in multiple directions before it drops beneath the viewable area of the screen. But you should be able to get it off of the screen unless you are very unlucky.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> Just took some pictures, is my first time so im not sure if im doing it right, i took the picture standing 2m away from my monitor. but heres my backlight bleed and uniformity (white) all settings are default, but brightness is set to 100%.
> 
> wondering why some pictures (black background) i clearly can see backlight bleed at the bottom right. is it over expose or something.
> so should i keep this monitor or no? is it bad? i hope is above average


Looks like there's a slight brown tint toward the top left and also the left half or 1/3 of the screen is warmer than the right. Just slightly. You won't find perfect uniformity with this monitor and if it looks good to your eyes you should keep it. I am insanely picky with these monitors and poor uniformity bothers me. Your BLB is fine as long as you can't see it when you are gaming or using the monitor in normal circumstances.


----------



## EyeChoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> You can probably flick the dust away from the viewable area of the screen. Use a microfiber or similar cloth and flick at the speck of dust with an index finger. Don't give up right away if it doesn't move, it took mine a couple of days of trying. You may need to flick it in multiple directions before it drops beneath the viewable area of the screen. But you should be able to get it off of the screen unless you are very unlucky.
> Looks like there's a slight brown tint toward the top left and also the left half or 1/3 of the screen is warmer than the right. Just slightly. You won't find perfect uniformity with this monitor and if it looks good to your eyes you should keep it. I am insanely picky with these monitors and poor uniformity bothers me. Your BLB is fine as long as you can't see it when you are gaming or using the monitor in normal circumstances.


i took another one from my viewing distance from my monitor to myself, this is at 100% brightness 

is this monitor above average? would you keep this?


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> is this monitor above average? would you keep this?


The bleed certainly is good, now it comes down to whether you can accept that white uniformity, which looks average for this model. I think there are units out there with slightly better white uniformity, if you try (say) three more you have a reasonable chance of getting one.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> i took another one from my viewing distance from my monitor to myself, this is at 100% brightness
> 
> is this monitor above average? would you keep this?


Honestly it isn't too bad, sometimes photos just don't do the real thing justice. If I don't notice uniformity during normal use and web pages I keep it.

Here's a photo of mine if you want to compare. Maybe the center of my photo is still a little over exposed, I tried to go further back to avoid it. Not perfect but within my tolerance and I love the monitor.


----------



## rwtd

I found a picture of a white screen I took back when I tried this model, here it is:


----------



## Anti-Hero

Here are photos of the Acer I received. January 2016 build date.

Black screen, brightness 25



Black screen, brightness 100



White screen, brightness 100



Pictures are screenshots from video taken in a pitch black room on a iPhone 5s.

The backlight bleed and white uniformity look like a pretty average unit given the photos recently posted on this thread. I probably couldn't do much better by playing the panel lottery, could I? I do have a very small dust speck in the bottom right corner, where the windows taskbar clock resides, so it's something I can live with if the backlight bleed and uniformity won't get better by trying another panel.


----------



## ChevChelios

the BLB/glow levels look perfect to me there


----------



## Anti-Hero

Good god the white photo posted made it apparent my RGB settings have a pretty nasty yellow tinge to it. Here is one but with R 88, G91, B100.



Another with R100, G100, B100



Maybe I should invest in a calibrator....


----------



## SubbyDew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubbyDew*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> My first unit was very good and had close to no IPS Glow or BLB but unfortunately after a bit of use I noticed what I thought was a dead pixel but after taking a closer look it seemed to be a small piece of dust under the front layer of the screen.
> 
> So I took it back and the store gave me a new one straight away but this one is not as good as the first one with more IPS Glow.
> 
> Do you guys think this is worth taking back?
> It's not terrible but is noticeable in dark scenes, especially if I'm sitting at an off angle and leaning back.


I sent my second unit back after deciding that the glow was too much and another strange display issue started to occur.
They didn't have another unit in stock at the time so I took a refund and just decided to try out the ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, So far I am happy with it.
It was a bit more expensive but so far seems worth it to me if I don't have to take it back and screw around with that mess, plus the OSD and Stand are much nicer in my opinion.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> Good god the white photo posted made it apparent my RGB settings have a pretty nasty yellow tinge to it. Here is one but with R 88, G91, B100.
> 
> Maybe I should invest in a calibrator....


Looks great, you won't find better. Also with the dust speck, you can flick it out of the viewable screen area.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubbyDew*
> 
> I sent my second unit back after deciding that the glow was too much and another strange display issue started to occur.
> They didn't have another unit in stock at the time so I took a refund and just decided to try out the ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, So far I am happy with it.
> It was a bit more expensive but so far seems worth it to me if I don't have to take it back and screw around with that mess, plus the OSD and Stand are much nicer in my opinion.


Glad it worked out for you in the end!


----------



## rwtd

I tried another sample of this model because I wasn't quite satisfied with the Asus's white uniformity, which on the Asus sample is already the best I've seen for the Asus. Having them side by side the white uniformity is in some respects more satisfying on the Acer (the overall picture is better), though it's admittedly not the best sample for the Acer. But the image in-game just looks a bit dull and less vibrant compared to the Asus. I wonder if it's due to the coating, on the Acer I can see some cross-hatching patterns in-game at certain moments even when I'm not specifically looking for it. Bleed is slightly better on the Acer but the glow in the right corner is indeed more prominent. Perhaps I should just keep the Asus and sell it if, when the Viewsonic gets released, the Viewsonic turns out to be vastly superior?


----------



## Anti-Hero

That's an interesting observation regarding about the image coating - I think I'm experiencing that same thing. It could be the screen coating, or perhaps the increase glow level vs. the Asus?

I doubt I'll go back to the Asus sample I have considering just how much the bleed and orange glow bothered me. I'll keep the Acer and consider the same tactic you are r.e. VIewsonic if/when it's released.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> I tried another sample of this model because I wasn't quite satisfied with the Asus's white uniformity, which on the Asus sample is already the best I've seen for the Asus. Having them side by side the white uniformity is in some respects more satisfying on the Acer (the overall picture is better), though it's admittedly not the best sample for the Acer. But the image in-game just looks a bit dull and less vibrant compared to the Asus. I wonder if it's due to the coating, on the Acer I can see some cross-hatching patterns in-game at certain moments even when I'm not specifically looking for it. Bleed is slightly better on the Acer but the glow in the right corner is indeed more prominent. Perhaps I should just keep the Asus and sell it if, when the Viewsonic gets released, the Viewsonic turns out to be vastly superior?


Never noticed any cross hatching on the XB271HU, i do have a good amount of glow, especially in the bottom right. Bits of bleed in a couple spots but very minor and might disappear over time. The glow is definitely worse than the MG279Qs i had. I'm also running 11 brightness which is 80 nits so the monitor is set pretty dim.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Alrighty....out of the pair of these white shots, which would folks vote is the more uniform?

Display 1


Display 2


One is Acer XB271HU, the other the Asus PG279Q. It's come down to uniformity as the tie breaker on which one stays, and which one goes.


----------



## Jinjoni

Quote:


> Hi i just bought my XB271HU will upload pictures tomorrow. is there a good calibration out there? i find most calibration from prad.de and tftcentral, both only have pg279q and not xb271hu. can anyone share? thanks greatly appreciated


I am very much in need of this as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Well guys I got my XB271HU today and.... I am extremely pleased with it! This is an October Panel bought from the Acer store restock on 12/16 sent overnight to me. The tape on the outside of the box was the original Acer tape and had not been taped over. Also, the box came in pristine condition with no signs of wear unlike the PG279Q I received a few weeks ago.
> 
> I have the most minuscule black light bleed in the bottom left corner. The other three corners show no BLB what-so-ever and it exhibits basically zero IPS glow across the entire screen. I see zero dead pixels, zero dust specs/spots and uniformity looks nearly perfect to my naked eyes.
> 
> This one is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the box colors were not as close to sRGB as I thought they would be, but were decent.
> 
> CALIBRATION:
> 
> XB271HU Menu Settings were set to the below to achieve the best desired starting point and as close to 6500K as possible before calibration:
> 
> The Standard Profile was used along with these settings.
> 
> 
> Brightness: 28
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2
> Color Temp: User Mode, (R Gain 99) (G Gain 93) (B Gain 97)
> 6-axis color was left at default settings and was not changed.
> 
> I calibrated and profiled the display using my X-rite colormunki display paired with the Argyll + Displaycal GUI combo. It acheived a white point of 6485K near perfect to the desired 6500K. A black depth of .010 cd/m2 which is outstanding, a contrast ratio of 1143:1 which is above the rated 1000:1 contrast ratio listed by Acer. A Delta E Average of 0.19 and a Delta E Maximum of 0.75!!!
> 
> 
> Achieved White Point after calibration: 6485K
> Black Depth: .010 cd/m2
> Contrast Ratio: 1143:1
> Delta E Average: 0.19
> Delta E Maximum: 0.75
> 
> 
> 
> These results are simply amazing and the display looks gorgeous after calibration.
> 
> I will post the calibrated .icc profile below that was made for anyone that would like to use it on their XB271HU.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XB271HU2015-12-18.zip 710k .zip file


Because this did not work.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinjoni*
> 
> I am very much in need of this as well.
> Because this did not work.


Of course it didn't work, each display is different and your RGB sliders also effect the brightness so you really have no idea what the actual brightness is unless you have a coloriemeter on hand. My monitors RGB is 100/94/100. I didn't need to touch Red or Blue while the other poster had to change all 3 to get close to 6500k. If you've spent over $700+ on a monitor, just go that extra step and spend $100-150 on a calibrator, you'll thank yourself later


----------



## UltraLightBeam

Has anyone else had trouble installing ICC profile's for this monitor? Iv tried multiple times and it just wont take.


----------



## Jinjoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraLightBeam*
> 
> Has anyone else had trouble installing ICC profile's for this monitor? Iv tried multiple times and it just wont take.


That was my point. The "icm" file listed above in the zip file makes absolutely no change to the appearance of the monitor at all. I'm looking into getting a coloriemeter but, still trying to figure out which one to buy. Being completely new to calibration this is no easy task. I've always had excellent luck with tftcentral icc profiles in the past but, they didn't do one for this panel. Enough time has passed so, it's likely they won't do one either.


----------



## ChevChelios

anyone got this issue - http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/m-p/430049#M2914 with their XB271HU ?

seems a pain to send it to service center


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinjoni*
> 
> That was my point. The "icm" file listed above in the zip file makes absolutely no change to the appearance of the monitor at all. I'm looking into getting a coloriemeter but, still trying to figure out which one to buy. Being completely new to calibration this is no easy task. I've always had excellent luck with tftcentral icc profiles in the past but, they didn't do one for this panel. Enough time has passed so, it's likely they won't do one either.


The reason that color profile might not appear to do anything, is because once you tweak the RGB channels, it is pretty close to calibrated. One thing you should test with & without that ICC file: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php

You probably will notice that without the profile, the near-blacks (0-15) are a lot brighter than they should be. With the profile, it will make those dark colors much darker. This is because it corrects the gamma, which is pretty close to 2.2 (calibrated) on average, but is more like 1.8 at the dark end and 2.3 at the light end. A few pages back I posed an ICC file that only corrects for the gamma, if you want to try that out.

As far as colorimeters go, the current best is the i1Display Pro / ColorMunki Display. They both use the same hardware, though the ColorMunki is gimped by its firmware to be a little slower and not compatible with professional software. However, that doesn't really matter since the software it comes with is good enough, and both will work with the open source DisplayCal which most people prefer, anyway.

Unless you are really picky about perfect colors, you could probably just eyeball your RGB settings and call it good. If dark colors appear a bit washed out (too light), then you could try that ICC profile you already found, or maybe the one I posted recently. A colorimeter would help you pick the perfect RGB settings, and create an exact fix for your gamma, but it's sort of overkill considering the panel is probably not far off anyway--if it's like the ones I've seen here, probably just yellowish tint so required lowering green about 10.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> Alrighty....out of the pair of these white shots, which would folks vote is the more uniform?
> 
> Display 1
> 
> 
> Display 2
> 
> 
> One is Acer XB271HU, the other the Asus PG279Q. It's come down to uniformity as the tie breaker on which one stays, and which one goes.


Anyone have on thoughts on these? The first image is the Acer, and I can see a brownish tint on white screens on the left third, while the Asus is more uniform except for the dark blue on the right. A good calibration won't fix either of those issues, eh?


----------



## zeuswsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> Alrighty....out of the pair of these white shots, which would folks vote is the more uniform?
> 
> Display 1
> 
> 
> Display 2
> 
> 
> One is Acer XB271HU, the other the Asus PG279Q. It's come down to uniformity as the tie breaker on which one stays, and which one goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have on thoughts on these? The first image is the Acer, and I can see a brownish tint on white screens on the left third, while the Asus is more uniform except for the dark blue on the right. A good calibration won't fix either of those issues, eh?
Click to expand...

They both seem fairly decent, especially compared to all the monitors I tried before I settled for one. I think the key with uniformity is bringing up Web pages with white back grounds and reading some articles. Whichever monitor you notice lack of uniformity least is a keeper.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chargeit

UDPixel is a good way to check out solid colors on screen.

http://udpix.free.fr/


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeuswsu*
> 
> They both seem fairly decent, especially compared to all the monitors I tried before I settled for one. I think the key with uniformity is bringing up Web pages with white back grounds and reading some articles. Whichever monitor you notice lack of uniformity least is a keeper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> UDPixel is a good way to check out solid colors on screen.
> 
> http://udpix.free.fr/


Yup, UDpixel is what I use for uniformity and backlight bleed checks.

I notice uniformity equally on both displays, though I think at this point the Acer is probably better. That judgment call is made weighing the fact that the glow and bleed on the Acer is much better than the Asus, all things being equal.

I requested a replacement to the Acer from Amazon, so I'll A/B the two Acers this weekend and keep the best sample. The current Acer has a speck of dust that I normally wouldn't RMA for, but with the uniformity being a possible issue the only thing I'm out is a couple hours of comparison and calibrating.

edit: I'm REALLY not looking forward to shipping one of the Acers back, simply because of how much a pain in the ass repacking the monitor is going to be.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> Yup, UDpixel is what I use for uniformity and backlight bleed checks.
> 
> I notice uniformity equally on both displays, though I think at this point the Acer is probably better. That judgment call is made weighing the fact that the glow and bleed on the Acer is much better than the Asus, all things being equal.
> 
> I requested a replacement to the Acer from Amazon, so I'll A/B the two Acers this weekend and keep the best sample. The current Acer has a speck of dust that I normally wouldn't RMA for, but with the uniformity being a possible issue the only thing I'm out is a couple hours of comparison and calibrating.
> 
> edit: I'm REALLY not looking forward to shipping one of the Acers back, simply because of how much a pain in the ass repacking the monitor is going to be.


Seriously, try flicking the speck of dust like I said. I had one at the bottom center of the screen that I pushed down to just below the viewable screen area, but could still see it if I viewed the screen from an extreme angle from above the monitor. Tried again and was able to push it totally off of the screen and it fell below somewhere. It should work if you are persistent enough and if it is close to an edge. I thought you said it was close to an edge, if not then yeah it will be very hard and / or impossible to push out.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Seriously, try flicking the speck of dust like I said. I had one at the bottom center of the screen that I pushed down to just below the viewable screen area, but could still see it if I viewed the screen from an extreme angle from above the monitor. Tried again and was able to push it totally off of the screen and it fell below somewhere. It should work if you are persistent enough and if it is close to an edge. I thought you said it was close to an edge, if not then yeah it will be very hard and / or impossible to push out.


Sorry, I meant to respond to your suggestions when you made them earlier, but got caught up replying to other points. I've tried flicking it and it's not worked. How much pressure did you apply to get it out of the way? I'm a little worried about causing a bleed point if I jam my finger (covered by a microfiber cloth) too hard! Honestly though, the speck really doesn't bother me; it's just an excuse to get a second unit because the white uniformity, however, does.

I buy my monitors off Amazon, and they provide no hassle replacements for monitors within 30 days, and they ship the replacement first. Amazon provides a return UPS label, and you must ship back within 30 days. I elect to dropoff the "defective" unit at UPS myself, so essentially for a period of time I have two displays that I can tinker with choose the best sample to keep. I did that with the PG279Q, and according to UPS tracking Amazon should receive the one I sent back today. What Amazon doesn't know (and hopefully don't care) is that the Asus I sent back was actually the replacement they sent me, it just looked worse than my first unit. I don't think Amazon tracks the serial numbers, at least according to the invoice, so as long as they get a display back, with all the accessories that matches the item description they should be happy.

If they actually track serial numbers, then yes I could have boned myself with my little scheme by replacing a "good enough" panel with a crap second one. If I were playing this game at a retail outlet I would have gotten off the merry-go-round on this first Acer, no questions asked, dust speck and all.


----------



## bob70932

Hey,

I just purchased this monitor from Amazon, I have been looking around for some and wait for the price to drop. E buyer seemed the cheapest at £550 but then I saw this on on Amazon. It was a used on from is warehouse part for £350 which I thought was a bargain and stated it only had a damaged box.

It arrived and yes the box was a little damaged but don't care about that. Monitor look fine and thought I d test the BLB and glow etc. Attached pic are the result.

Is this an ok standard?

It is clearly noticeable on a black screen when lights are out, when playing games the bottom right hand corner is sometime present in darker environment.

As mention I paid £350 for this, and I assume the BLB was the reason for it's return but will I get a better one buying new and will it be £200 better?

Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob70932*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I just purchased this monitor from Amazon, I have been looking around for some and wait for the price to drop. E buyer seemed the cheapest at £550 but then I saw this on on Amazon. It was a used on from is warehouse part for £350 which I thought was a bargain and stated it only had a damaged box.
> 
> It arrived and yes the box was a little damaged but don't care about that. Monitor look fine and thought I d test the BLB and glow etc. Attached pic are the result.
> 
> Is this an ok standard?
> 
> It is clearly noticeable on a black screen when lights are out, when playing games the bottom right hand corner is sometime present in darker environment.
> 
> As mention I paid £350 for this, and I assume the BLB was the reason for it's return but will I get a better one buying new and will it be £200 better?
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts.


The important thing is, do you notice the BLB during regular use? And if so, is it something that bothers you? Personally, if I found the same deal as you (36% off!) I would be willing to put up with some imperfections. Thankfully in your case the majority of BLB seems to be in the bottom right corner, which also happens to be the same corner that IPS glow is most prevalent in... so it might just mask the BLB problem anyway. You also may get lucky, and find that the BLB calms down after a few weeks of use.

If you don't see any glaring flaws (ex. clusters of dead pixels, obvious smudges/hairs), then I would keep it if I were you. And if you decide to keep it, there's no real reason to go looking for faults that you don't notice during regular use.


----------



## ginobli2016

I got my Acer Predator xb271hu from microcenter less than 30 days ago. I am still within the time frame to return and try my hand at another one. This is my backlight bleed picture. A bit noticeable.










What do you guys think?


----------



## Anti-Hero

That photo is way too exposed. Are you using a cellphone camera? I posted a couple of black photos on the previous page or two using an iphone. What I did was take a video and then take a capture from that. The exposure seems to work out better.


----------



## M3LON4

please stop posting overexposed photo, that's fully useless.


----------



## EyeChoose

guys what is overexposed, too much light or the angle is wrong? trying to take a picture im afraid for overexpose.


----------



## rwtd

2 new XB271HUs, both turn out to have dust behind the panel. One even has a whole cluster of particles near the centre, I didn't even test that one further because it was so bad I wondered how it had passed QC. The other has a dust particle on the upper right side. Uniformity is terrible: middle is kind-of white (15 cm across) and the sides are greenish-yellowish. There is a large yellowish area in the upper half of the screen above the center.

Here is the uniformity chart:


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> 2 new XB271HUs, both turn out to have dust behind the panel. One even has a whole cluster of particles near the centre, I didn't even test that one further because it was so bad I wondered how it had passed QC. The other has a dust particle on the upper right side. Uniformity is terrible: middle is kind-of white (15 cm across) and the sides are greenish-yellowish. There is a large yellowish area in the upper half of the screen above the center.
> 
> Here is the uniformity chart:


Still better than the PG279Q which has 700K difference from top to bottom in the samples I tried;, yours has about 500K difference. Still not ideal I agree. Dust is icing on the cake haha. That really sucks.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Still better than the PG279Q which has 700K difference from top to bottom in the samples I tried;, yours has about 500K difference. Still not ideal I agree. Dust is icing on the cake haha. That really sucks.


Yeah, I know, but qualitatively, the panels leaves a nasty taste because of its greenish tint. The PG279Q was yellow/brown all over, I seem to prefer that over green. Maybe I should give up on these and go back to 60Hz vsync? With a good uniform panel of course. That would be peace of mind, I think.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> 2 new XB271HUs, both turn out to have dust behind the panel. One even has a whole cluster of particles near the centre, I didn't even test that one further because it was so bad I wondered how it had passed QC. The other has a dust particle on the upper right side. Uniformity is terrible: middle is kind-of white (15 cm across) and the sides are greenish-yellowish. There is a large yellowish area in the upper half of the screen above the center.
> 
> Here is the uniformity chart:


Did you correct the color before running your uniformity tests? What vendor did you get the samples from, and build date?


----------



## Anti-Hero

Apologies for the double-post. Loosening the screw behind the predator logo lessens the bleed/pressure spot above the logo. Could that adversely affect white uniformity? I just received my replacement Acer and the white uniformity looks better, but I have not done the screw trick yet and am cautious and superstitious.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> Did you correct the color before running your uniformity tests? What vendor did you get the samples from, and build date?


I changed the rgb settings using the i1profiler software. The build date is March 2016.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> I changed the rgb settings using the i1profiler software. The build date is March 2016.


Which vendor did you get your samples from?


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> Which vendor did you get your samples from?


I'm not sure if that matters. Why does it matter? I'd rather not tell due to privacy concerns.


----------



## EyeChoose

im trying to understand ULMB compared to gsync, if i chose ULMB 120hz i ahve to turn off gsync right?
and ULMB 120hz is only good when i can maintain 120fps at ALL times right? if not its terrible, worst than having ULMB on than off right?


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> I'm not sure if that matters. Why does it matter? I'd rather not tell due to privacy concerns.


I was curious because of the March 2016 build date and I was operating under the assumption that newer builds = better, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> im trying to understand ULMB compared to gsync, if i chose ULMB 120hz i ahve to turn off gsync right?
> and ULMB 120hz is only good when i can maintain 120fps at ALL times right? if not its terrible, worst than having ULMB on than off right?


All of this is correct, although you should see for yourself how ULMB looks below 120 Hz/120 FPS (including trying ULMB @ 100 Hz, maybe even 85 Hz if you're bored but that's beyond awful). See if you think it's as terrible as most others do.


----------



## smsmasters

What are the best displaycal settings for calibrating this monitor with a Spyder 3 Pro?


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> I was curious because of the March 2016 build date and I was operating under the assumption that newer builds = better, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


Yeah, doesn't look like they have improved. I guess it's better to wait till the market 'matures'. The question then is, what to use in the meantime when you have been spoilt with one of these models during the returns grace period.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Just curious,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Yeah, doesn't look like they have improved. I guess it's better to wait till the market 'matures'. The question then is, what to use in the meantime when you have been spoilt with one of these models during the returns grace period.


That's a tough one for me - I'm not holding out any hope that the Viewsonic and AOC models will be any better given whom they are getting the panels from. Maybe the next 100+ Hz, *sync monitors will be 4K on DP1.4, which is a long long long time to wait.

I've been using an Eizo EV2736W and I can always go back to that. It's a superb monitor but it has some input lag; I do indeed feel spoiled coming from 144 Hz, and would probably need to give up twitch shooters in the meantime.


----------



## gbatemper

I got mines today. Got a good one, with not as much backlight bleed (unnoticeable) and no dead pixels.

The only thing I noticed was the color. I have a U3011 right next to it, the difference is very apparent. Despite both of them being IPS monitors, the U3011 feels "richer" and "deeper". The color on the XB271HU look more washed out.

Is this normal?


----------



## ginobli2016

OK. So I made a video and captured a picture from there. I hope this is better....










Let me know what you think! Tomorrow is the last day I have to return it!

and this is the white!


----------



## M3LON4

if this is from a video, it's pretty awful, you should return it.


----------



## jlp0209

@ginobli- you are taking the video / photo WAY too close to the screen for any of us to give you a solid opinion. You need to get about 5-7 feet back from the monitor to eliminate any IPS glow and over-exposure.


----------



## ginobli2016

Thank you for the reply. Here is my TAKE 4!


----------



## ajx

Its average, very similar to mine, its still usable but you could get much better, up to you and play the lottery once again (or not)


----------



## ginobli2016

ugh. here is another shot. I think I figured out this exposure thing.



I am about to. EFF this.


----------



## ajx

I think we need someone who has average bleeding/glow and who knows to take proper pictures and add his pictures/vidéos on first page
For people who want to compare, if you get worse, go return it, if you get better, keep it, simple as that


----------



## ginobli2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> I think we need someone who has average bleeding/glow and who knows to take proper pictures and add his pictures/vidéos on first page
> For people who want to compare, if you get worse, go return it, if you get better, keep it, simple as that


Well why won't you tell me what I am doing wrong. I have a Samsung Galaxy s7 and I heard it is a pretty good camera. I put it in video mode, and stood back 5 to 6 feet and started Snapping! Lol.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> For anyone wanting to correct their gamma, if your darks appear lighter/washed out, I'm posting a color correction file for gamma-only, created with ColorMunki Display (OEM software):
> 
> CM_XB271HU_Native.zip 8k .zip file
> 
> 
> I tried both CM software and DisplayCal, but CM is more aggressive with the gamma correction.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots of gamma report before and after calibration


Thank you for this! I have a DisplayPro coming next week, but this will do me well until then. It's made a huge difference in the blacks in stuff like Dark Souls 3, Witcher3, Fallout 4. The IQ of this Acer is now on par with my Eizo.


----------



## smsmasters

How do you get the color profile to work in those games in full screen mode? Are you with nVidia?


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginobli2016*
> 
> Well why won't you tell me what I am doing wrong. I have a Samsung Galaxy s7 and I heard it is a pretty good camera. I put it in video mode, and stood back 5 to 6 feet and started Snapping! Lol.


No i didnt meant that
In every page, we will see ppl coming here and asking about glow/bleeding since there is some case of almost non-existence of bleeding which i think its hard to get on lottery
OP should add several examples of BLB on FP in order to prevent new users about it


----------



## smsmasters

What software can control the brightness within windows?


----------



## ginobli2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> No i didnt meant that
> In every page, we will see ppl coming here and asking about glow/bleeding since there is some case of almost non-existence of bleeding which i think its hard to get on lottery
> OP should add several examples of BLB on FP in order to prevent new users about it


I see what you mean. I decided to keep it. It's not noticeable until I found this thread. Lol. Hope you guys enjoy it as much as I am!


----------



## rwtd

Decided to test the XB271HU which has the dust cluster. A real bummer, because it came out of the box with perfect rgb settings, a gamma of 2.24, no significant backlight bleed, and its uniformity, while still terrible by absolute standards, turns out to be very good for this model:


Instead of a greenish tint, this one has a urine-yellow tint.









Edit: if it weren't for the dust, I would've kept this one.


----------



## bob70932

Thank for the reply,

You are spot on really. In normal games I don't really notice it, but in darker environments I can. However I am not sure if this is because I am looking for it. Amazon give me 30 days to return if I am not happy so I see how I go. But the wining point is it was £350 and I can't forget this. I could put it towards a second GTX 980 second hand as they seem to be going cheap with the anticipated 1080 coming out.

Also I noted on here some post back someone lined a profile to download, so configure the colour. How does one install this?


----------



## bob70932

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> The important thing is, do you notice the BLB during regular use? And if so, is it something that bothers you? Personally, if I found the same deal as you (36% off!) I would be willing to put up with some imperfections. Thankfully in your case the majority of BLB seems to be in the bottom right corner, which also happens to be the same corner that IPS glow is most prevalent in... so it might just mask the BLB problem anyway. You also may get lucky, and find that the BLB calms down after a few weeks of use.
> 
> If you don't see any glaring flaws (ex. clusters of dead pixels, obvious smudges/hairs), then I would keep it if I were you. And if you decide to keep it, there's no real reason to go looking for faults that you don't notice during regular use.


Thank for the reply,

You are spot on really. In normal games I don't really notice it, but in darker environments I can. However I am not sure if this is because I am looking for it. Amazon give me 30 days to return if I am not happy so I see how I go. But the wining point is it was £350 and I can't forget this. I could put it towards a second GTX 980 second hand as they seem to be going cheap with the anticipated 1080 coming out.

Also I noted on here some post back someone lined a profile to download, so configure the colour. How does one install this?


----------



## ChevChelios

hey guys, can someone help me out ?

http://www.toptengamer.com/acer-xb271hu-review-vs-xb270hu/
Quote:


> By default, my Acer XB271HU was set to the sRGB mode which was not on the previous version and I was very pleased with the factory color calibration.
> 
> I did bring my brightness down to 60, which was at 80 by default, but all other *stock settings on the sRGB profile were excellent and I've even duplicated them onto my XB270HU and to my eyes the colors are matched identically*.


I plan on getting a XB270HU and apparently it doesnt have sRGB mode, whereas XB271HU does .. Im using sRGB mode now on my current monitor and liking it

can someone with an XB271HU please copy its sRGB settings and post them here so that I know how to set up my XB270HU identically ?

thanks


----------



## EyeChoose

how do you on the SGRB mode?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob70932*
> 
> Thank for the reply,
> 
> You are spot on really. In normal games I don't really notice it, but in darker environments I can. However I am not sure if this is because I am looking for it. Amazon give me 30 days to return if I am not happy so I see how I go. But the wining point is it was £350 and I can't forget this. I could put it towards a second GTX 980 second hand as they seem to be going cheap with the anticipated 1080 coming out.
> 
> Also I noted on here some post back someone lined a profile to download, so configure the colour. How does one install this?


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install

Basically, you need to copy the ICC file to a special folder in Windows... I think you may also be able to just right-click it wherever you extracted the file, and pick "Install Profile" to have Windows copy it to the necessary folder. Then, you have to go into Color Management and tell Windows to use Windows for management, as well as add the new color profile and make it the default. The link I sent has pretty good instructions I think. It's written for Windows 7 but should be similar for 8 & 10.

The ICC file I posted a few pages back won't change the screen dramatically... it just fixes the gamma so that dark colors are appropriately dark. The monitor seems to have a weird setting for making darks brighter, so that you can see details in shadows better (good for competitive gaming), but it makes darks look washed out for movies and such.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> Thank you for this! I have a DisplayPro coming next week, but this will do me well until then. It's made a huge difference in the blacks in stuff like Dark Souls 3, Witcher3, Fallout 4. The IQ of this Acer is now on par with my Eizo.


No problem... glad to hear that the gamma fix works well on someone else's display.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smsmasters*
> 
> How do you get the color profile to work in those games in full screen mode? Are you with nVidia?


Good question... @Anti-Hero, do you use a program like CPKeeper or Color Sustainer? I haven't tried any of these programs yet. So far the gamma issues haven't bothered me enough to care if I lose the settings outside of Windows desktop.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> No problem... glad to hear that the gamma fix works well on someone else's display.
> Good question... @Anti-Hero, do you use a program like CPKeeper or Color Sustainer? I haven't tried any of these programs yet. So far the gamma issues haven't bothered me enough to care if I lose the settings outside of Windows desktop.


If you play in Borderless Widescreen your desktop gamma is preserved. Other games like Witcher 3 specifically built in calibration respect. I don't use any other programs


----------



## Pereb

Finally, I just got a proper bias light solution. Went with @MenacingTuba's suggestion and got a Philips 45W 2735lm 6500K CRL bulb and a cheapo flex lamp (would have preferred a more discreet solution but it's fine). I had a 450lm bulb before, which helped a bit but glow was still noticeable.

The bulb is pretty huge, I had to move the monitor closer to me in order to make space for it. However, despite that, glow is pretty much a non-issue now, there's a tiny bit on the upper right corner but I have to look at said corner on a black screen to notice it. Seriously recommend this!


----------



## shafat77

For those of you looking for a simple back/bias lighting solution, give this a try. Its a simple fix and can be attached to any flat surface with some sticky or velcro tape. It really helps with blb/glow and also enhances the color to an extent.

http://www.amazon.com/Qooltek-Portable-Reading-Eye-care-Orchestra/dp/B00T4GPPD8?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Finally, I just got a proper bias light solution. Went with @MenacingTuba's suggestion and got a Philips 45W 2735lm 6500K CRL bulb and a cheapo flex lamp (would have preferred a more discreet solution but it's fine). I had a 450lm bulb before, which helped a bit but glow was still noticeable.
> 
> The bulb is pretty huge, I had to move the monitor closer to me in order to make space for it. However, despite that, glow is pretty much a non-issue now, there's a tiny bit on the upper right corner but I have to look at said corner on a black screen to notice it. Seriously recommend this!


I have a 6500K bulb as well, but with my current office layout I can't fit the lamp directly behind my monitor. It still helps with glow. When I finish painting my office I will be implementing a proper bias light solution owing to getting a larger desk.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Decided to test the XB271HU which has the dust cluster. A real bummer, because it came out of the box with perfect rgb settings, a gamma of 2.24, no significant backlight bleed, and its uniformity, while still terrible by absolute standards, turns out to be very good for this model:
> 
> 
> Instead of a greenish tint, this one has a urine-yellow tint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: if it weren't for the dust, I would've kept this one.


I received my i1 DisplayPro and calibrated my replacement Acer using DisplayCAL.

Out of the the box, default user rgb values with 80 brightness had an average gamma of 2.26 and a white temp of 6600K.

Calibrated I got a average gamma of 2.2 and a measured whitepoint of 6509 K. I only needed to drop RGB values by no more than 3 notches each.

Here is my uniformity report, which looks consistent with yours I think when one accounts for the different luminence. It is much better than the previous Acer and the two Asus units I tried, and it doesn't bother me at all when browsing white content. I think it's a keeper!


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> I received my i1 DisplayPro and calibrated my replacement Acer using DisplayCAL.
> 
> Out of the the box, default user rgb values with 80 brightness had an average gamma of 2.26 and a white temp of 6600K.
> 
> Calibrated I got a average gamma of 2.2 and a measured whitepoint of 6509 K. I only needed to drop RGB values by no more than 3 notches each.
> 
> Here is my uniformity report, which looks consistent with yours I think when one accounts for the different luminence. It is much better than the previous Acer and the two Asus units I tried, and it doesn't bother me at all when browsing white content. I think it's a keeper!


If it looks good to you then yes keep it, there are always going to be flaws with this monitor. There's a 600K overall temperature shift in yours from top to bottom when you take the average of each square. I personally would not keep this. Rwtd has a difference of a bit over 300K which is more uniform overall and reasonable. The Asus PG279's that I returned all had similar numbers, about 700K shift.

Again, if you post here, we will find flaws haha. If you are fine with it you should keep it and be done with the monitor lottery.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> If it looks good to you then yes keep it, there are always going to be flaws with this monitor. There's a 600K overall temperature shift in yours from top to bottom when you take the average of each square. I personally would not keep this. Rwtd has a difference of a bit over 300K which is more uniform overall and reasonable. The Asus PG279's that I returned all had similar numbers, about 700K shift.
> 
> Again, if you post here, we will find flaws haha. If you are fine with it you should keep it and be done with the monitor lottery.


This is my second Acer from Amazon, and if I wanted to keep playing the lottery I'd likely need to go find another retailer to abuse, hah. Yeah, it looks fine to me while browsing the web, much better than other samples from both Asus and Acer.

This sample has minimal backlight bleed (pretty average for this model), no pixel defects, and apparently mediocre uniformity. I'd probably have to hit the jackpot in order to get another unit that didn't backslide on any of these.


----------



## ajx

Hello, is it normal? if not, maybe tightening the screen behind Predator logo?


----------



## dirkgonnadirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> Thank you for this! I have a DisplayPro coming next week, but this will do me well until then. It's made a huge difference in the blacks in stuff like Dark Souls 3, Witcher3, Fallout 4. The IQ of this Acer is now on par with my Eizo.


yea, thank you nefrusy, i made a post at one point saying i couldn't really notice a difference, but i do see it kick in at windows load now and it's definitely better. cheers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> For those of you looking for a simple back/bias lighting solution, give this a try. Its a simple fix and can be attached to any flat surface with some sticky or velcro tape. It really helps with blb/glow and also enhances the color to an extent.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Qooltek-Portable-Reading-Eye-care-Orchestra/dp/B00T4GPPD8?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00


looks good man, which colour would you recommend?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Hello, is it normal? if not, maybe tightening the screen behind Predator logo?


these photos are really awful unfortunately, no one is going to be able to help. turn off your flash, stand 6 feet back and take some photos directly looking at a black screen of varying brightness. check the rest of the thread to see how others do it.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Hello, is it normal? if not, maybe tightening the screen behind Predator logo?


Yeah, that may be too loose for comfort. My frame definitely isn't that loose anywhere. If everything else about the monitor is good and it isn't falling apart, maybe keep it? Tough call tough, that doesn't look good...


----------



## shafat77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirkgonnadirk*
> 
> looks good man, which colour would you recommend?


I think you should go with the cool white. It says cool, but its actually a very faint, sightly blueish white color which perfectly matches the white of my monitor. The warm white is actually yellow/orange-ish. You choice.


----------



## odolino100

Hello guys,

i bought mine from Amazon whd. Today it arrived. Can someone tell me what this is on top of the picture. You can see it on dark grounds.


----------



## ajx

I have really bad luck, almost no bleed, way better than my previous XB271HU and i got dead pixel around the center








Fluck for sake


----------



## shafat77

To me that looks like a smear or fingerprint mark. can u see it on white screen, or does it seem like its under the panel (dust). If not then you can take a lint free/microfiber towel and try to wipe it off.


----------



## ajx

Lol i got even worse, not dust, an hair within screen on the bottom corner...
October 15 from Acer Italy


----------



## bob70932

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> Thank you for this! I have a DisplayPro coming next week, but this will do me well until then. It's made a huge difference in the blacks in stuff like Dark Souls 3, Witcher3, Fallout 4. The IQ of this Acer is now on par with my Eizo.


Can I use this whilst running the previous icc profile add to this thread?


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Lol i got even worse, not dust, an hair within screen on the bottom corner...
> October 15 from Acer Italy


My dust cluster looks like a little hair too.


----------



## Kipps

New owner checking in - had mine around 10 days now. No dead pixels that I can see, virtually zero BLB or IPS glow. Previous monitor was an LG IPS236 (Which suffered heavily from BLB and IPS glow)
My only complaint is the occasional overlapping image with the centre lines of pixels being offset to the left or right edge of the screen - Have read the thread on the Acer support forums about this.
Deffinately an upgrade from my previous setup









Manufacture date is Jan 2016


----------



## shafat77

Been using my new Predator monitor for over two weeks and all I can says is this thing rocks. Colors are vibrant, sharp and crisp. Knock on wood, my display is near perfect. No dead pixels. No black light bleed but I do see a tiny amount of ips glow towards the corners but that's because its a ips monitor. Color uniformity is spot on except for white, i see a faint blueish hue on the bottom right corner of the screen. All other colors are prefect.

Ordered from amazon with my fingers crossed because of the monitor lottery and I received a Jan 2016 batch. I think this ones a keeper!!


----------



## Dreamer10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> Ordered from amazon with my fingers crossed because of the monitor lottery and I received a Jan 2016 batch. I think this ones a keeper!!


Congrats! However, I will keep my Dell S2716DG


----------



## TerminatorUK

All,

Awesome thread, awesome monitor.

I will post do pictures in a few days but I have also received an excellent panel with no dead pixels and low amounts of backlight bleed - much better than an Asus MG279Q I reviewed last year.

For your viewing pleasure, I have made the following review of the monitor for the website I make content for - www.ragequitters.co.uk - which I have included below:


----------



## Dreamer10

Lol, the red feet are really AWESOME...


----------



## shafat77

@dreamer10

I had both the Dell and Acer on my cart. At first I was leaning more towards the Dell due to minimalist stand and low price. However, I recently played some games on a friends entry level IPS panel and I was blown away by the color vibrancy of that panel. Not to take anything away from your monitor, which I think might look better than my predator is very high fps (>120fps) games due to 1ms response rate, I just had to switch to IPS for a change and so far, I am loving every bit of it. Happy gaming my GSYNC brotha!!

@TerminatorUK

Excellent video and very constructive review.


----------



## ajx

Does anyone have the approximative weight of package including screen monitor?
I need to return it, i dont know how much does it weight


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Does anyone have the approximative weight of package including screen monitor?
> I need to return it, i dont know how much does it weight


THink mine was around 10,3 or 10,8kg.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Does anyone have the approximative weight of package including screen monitor?
> I need to return it, i dont know how much does it weight


Amazon says shipping weight is 23 lbs or 11 kg (based off amazon.com and amazon.co.uk), so I think @Sinddk is correct.


----------



## bob70932

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> For those of you looking for a simple back/bias lighting solution, give this a try. Its a simple fix and can be attached to any flat surface with some sticky or velcro tape. It really helps with blb/glow and also enhances the color to an extent.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Qooltek-Portable-Reading-Eye-care-Orchestra/dp/B00T4GPPD8?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00


Sorry if I sound like a noob but where do you put these lamp and what do they do?

Cheers


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob70932*
> 
> Sorry if I sound like a noob but where do you put these lamp and what do they do?
> 
> Cheers


Stick it to the back of your monitor and play games in the dark. It will reduce eye fatigue and improve perceived black levels.


----------



## rwtd

So I tried a couple more of these after the debacle with the two samples with dust inside. This time no dust but on all of them the uniformity is significantly worse than on the sample I could have kept if there were no dust inside. One of them has some strange issue where along the left and right edge there is a bluish white with a few cm width. I think if I try out enough samples (but it could take another 10 or more!), some sample will have acceptable uniformity, but Acer can't deliver consistent quality, there is so much variation across samples, so I might quit this stupid lottery. What do you guys think? Should I try a couple more? I'm sure there are some units out there I would keep. I would have kept one already if it didn't have dust inside.


----------



## acerpredator

i ve said this time and time again. if u overclcok ur screen to 165 that issue goes away.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> So I tried a couple more of these after the debacle with the two samples with dust inside. This time no dust but on all of them the uniformity is significantly worse than on the sample I could have kept if there were no dust inside. One of them has some strange issue where along the left and right edge there is a bluish white with a few cm width. I think if I try out enough samples (but it could take another 10 or more!), some sample will have acceptable uniformity, but Acer can't deliver consistent quality, there is so much variation across samples, so I might quit this stupid lottery. What do you guys think? Should I try a couple more? I'm sure there are some units out there I would keep. I would have kept one already if it didn't have dust inside.


I feel your pain, I went through at least 10 units. How bad is that blue / white issue on both sides? That doesn't sound too bad unless it's very visible all the time? Not sure what you're talking about. I would keep trying you've been putting yourself through all this nonsense you should see it through!


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> So I tried a couple more of these after the debacle with the two samples with dust inside. This time no dust but on all of them the uniformity is significantly worse than on the sample I could have kept if there were no dust inside. One of them has some strange issue where along the left and right edge there is a bluish white with a few cm width. I think if I try out enough samples (but it could take another 10 or more!), some sample will have acceptable uniformity, but Acer can't deliver consistent quality, there is so much variation across samples, so I might quit this stupid lottery. What do you guys think? Should I try a couple more? I'm sure there are some units out there I would keep. I would have kept one already if it didn't have dust inside.


No, I think you've fought the good fight. I can tell from your posting that you are getting burned out on this. I've settled on my second sample and between that and the Asus sampling it's been exhausting enough for me. I just don't think it's worth it for these monitors to get one worked up over the lottery, as it truly is a lottery and it brings out the very worse OCD in all of us.

Have you considered the 1440P Gsync Ultra-wides? They are very expensive, but the panel lottery seems like much less of a crapshoot. To my knowledge the panels don't exhibit the tinting uniformity issues that the AUO 144Hz panels do, probably because they use a LG panel.. The only major QA/QC issues are related to the 100 Hz overclocking of the panel, and backlight bleed/glow from the curve of the panel.

I'm thinking of trying the X34 as I feel like the $750 I spent on the XB271HU was more of a side-grade as I was coming from 1440P already. My only concern with ultra-wide is farting around with games that don't naturally support 21:9.


----------



## Fgiron32

I have a problem, not sure if it has been posted before, tried looking but couldnt find anything.

I bought this monitor last week, and the Displayport cable that came with it, didnt work. Bought a new one and It worked however when I select 144hz on my Nvidia control panel my colors are all messed up.



Ihave to put it at 120hz, for it to look good. Anyone know what can it be?... I have a GTX970.


----------



## shafat77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerpredator*
> 
> i ve said this time and time again. if u overclcok ur screen to 165 that issue goes away.


Could you please elaborate on this please? How does oc to 165hz gets rid of the blueish tint on the sides? I am very curious.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> No, I think you've fought the good fight. I can tell from your posting that you are getting burned out on this. I've settled on my second sample and between that and the Asus sampling it's been exhausting enough for me. I just don't think it's worth it for these monitors to get one worked up over the lottery, as it truly is a lottery and it brings out the very worse OCD in all of us.
> 
> Have you considered the 1440P Gsync Ultra-wides? They are very expensive, but the panel lottery seems like much less of a crapshoot. To my knowledge the panels don't exhibit the tinting uniformity issues that the AUO 144Hz panels do, probably because they use a LG panel.. The only major QA/QC issues are related to the 100 Hz overclocking of the panel, and backlight bleed/glow from the curve of the panel.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying the X34 as I feel like the $750 I spent on the XB271HU was more of a side-grade as I was coming from 1440P already. My only concern with ultra-wide is farting around with games that don't naturally support 21:9.


Yeah, I've also considered the ultrawides but they're not really my thing for multiple reasons and I'm not sure I'd be willing to deal with the scanline issue. Which isn't to say I wouldn't happily buy one if they were dirt cheap, of course.







For me, coming from a Samsung XL2370, 1440p G-sync 144Hz AHVA is a big upgrade, much better colours and contrast, higher resolution, larger size, higher refresh rate and G-sync.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Yeah, I've also considered the ultrawides but they're not really my thing for multiple reasons and I'm not sure I'd be willing to deal with the scanline issue. Which isn't to say I wouldn't happily buy one if they were dirt cheap, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, coming from a Samsung XL2370, 1440p G-sync 144Hz AHVA is a big upgrade, much better colours and contrast, higher resolution, larger size, higher refresh rate and G-sync.


That makes sense. As I've prattled on before, mine is a side-grade from my Eizo EV2736W. I'm getting Gsync and 144 Hz and that's it. Which don't get me wrong, is amazing. But for the money I think I'm going to go hog-wild and give this ultra-wide thing a spin.


----------



## flipswitch

I can't seem to enable ULMB. I have it overclocked to 165hz, but it's not available, even as low as 120hz and it won't let me select it.


----------



## Vizuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fgiron32*
> 
> I have a problem, not sure if it has been posted before, tried looking but couldnt find anything.
> 
> I bought this monitor last week, and the Displayport cable that came with it, didnt work. Bought a new one and It worked however when I select 144hz on my Nvidia control panel my colors are all messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> Ihave to put it at 120hz, for it to look good. Anyone know what can it be?... I have a GTX970.


Have you tried uninstalling and re-installing the graphics drivers? If that does not work there is probably something seriously wrong with the monitor sadly..


----------



## shafat77

^^

Have you tried using a vesa compliant Dp cable? A huge number of issues with color, and connectivity issues with these monitors can be solved with a good brand DP cable. Try using ACCELL brand cable and see if you still have the issue. It is very weird that a monitor runs fine with 120hz but messes up color at 144.


----------



## Junkrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> ^^
> 
> Have you tried using a vesa compliant Dp cable? A huge number of issues with color, and connectivity issues with these monitors can be solved with a good brand DP cable. Try using ACCELL brand cable and see if you still have the issue. It is very weird that a monitor runs fine with 120hz but messes up color at 144.


Are you saying the DP cable that is provided with the monitor is poor quality?


----------



## shafat77

Yes and no.

While the cable provided might work on some occasions, DP cables are very finicky when it comes to VESA certification. For example, my monitor wouldn't boot with the stock cable, due to the extra 20th pin at the end of the stock cable connector. However, a true vesa certified cable doesn't have the 20th pin, it uses 19. So I had to order a certified cable (ACCELL) from amazon to work with my gtx 980. I have also heard some ppl are having monitor sleep issue when using other cables.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Hi guys, bought one.

I've a problem. Gsync works well, no problem with games. But wanted to watch HD .mkv video (bluray rip) colors looks weird and also video is flickering when camera pans. Is this one has a problem?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Ok found the problem;

In OSD menu, this was extreme - off and normal fixes the problem


----------



## Cyalume

Has anyone managed to get one without backlight bleed or dead pixels? I have a dead pixel toward the bottom right of my screen, but no noticeable BLB. I already expect IPS glow (as it is an IPS panel), so I don't count that as BLB.


----------



## meowth2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> Has anyone managed to get one without backlight bleed or dead pixels? I have a dead pixel toward the bottom right of my screen, but no noticeable BLB. I already expect IPS glow (as it is an IPS panel), so I don't count that as BLB.


unfortunately, no one


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Fun times ahead ... DP1.4 will be here in 3 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/10series/geforce-gtx-1080
> 
> These sub-par quality AUO panels will become obsolete at this MSRP ...
> Look for large price drops this summer


Why will the GTX 1080 drop monitor prices?


----------



## Weyland Yutani

Received mine 2 days ago, march 2016 production model. Virtually no BLB, just very tiny bit in left top corner you have to look for on a completely black image. On completely white image I can see very faint yellowish discoloration in places, which seems to dissapear depending on how far you sit from the screen, same with the silverish ips glow. No dead pixels / dust.

I currently run it at [email protected] over HDMI since my old 570GTX doesn't have display port, and apparently can't output more than that. Waiting for my GTX 1080 to arrive in a week or 2. Hope the yellowish tinting dissapears after a while, tho it's not bad at all. It's perfect other than that.

Also what kind of brightness are you guys running it at? It seems to supress the yellow tinge. Don't think i should bother calibrating it fully yet when I'm still running it like this.


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> Has anyone managed to get one without backlight bleed or dead pixels? I have a dead pixel toward the bottom right of my screen, but no noticeable BLB. I already expect IPS glow (as it is an IPS panel), so I don't count that as BLB.


mine has no noticeable BLB, no dust , and no dead pixel... so it does exist ( and I would say that's the majority ). IPS glow is still present but you cannot expect something different from an IPS panel lol


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> Has anyone managed to get one without backlight bleed or dead pixels? I have a dead pixel toward the bottom right of my screen, but no noticeable BLB. I already expect IPS glow (as it is an IPS panel), so I don't count that as BLB.


People definitely have found panels with no dead pixels, and little/no BLB... but sometimes it has taken many returns to get one with near 0 defects. However, I think we only have 1 person who's claimed to have no dead pixels, no BLB, and perfect uniformity. These panels aren't the greatest for uniform whites... but that too can vary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weyland Yutani*
> 
> Received mine 2 days ago, march 2016 production model. Virtually no BLB, just very tiny bit in left top corner you have to look for on a completely black image. On completely white image I can see very faint yellowish discoloration in places, which seems to dissapear depending on how far you sit from the screen, same with the silverish ips glow. No dead pixels / dust.
> 
> I currently run it at [email protected] over HDMI since my old 570GTX doesn't have display port, and apparently can't output more than that. Waiting for my GTX 1080 to arrive in a week or 2. Hope the yellowish tinting dissapears after a while, tho it's not bad at all. It's perfect other than that.
> 
> Also what kind of brightness are you guys running it at? It seems to supress the yellow tinge. Don't think i should bother calibrating it fully yet when I'm still running it like this.


People who like properly calibrated screens tend to use the monitor at 25-30 brightness. That should set the display to about 120 nits of brightness, which is good for most situations. That also helps reduce the appearance of BLB. Others run theirs at higher brightness, because they prefer really bright screens. It's all personal preference.

For your yellow splotches, does it help if you lower the Green in the custom colors setting? Though that might make the rest of the image blue-tinged.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Mine is November 2015 - no dead pixel.

Light Bleeding not too much, can't feel it in dailiy use - did take 2 pictures (those are some light, not dead pixels)





Just 2 things bad: can't see pure white, looks like some yellowish. And when watching youtube videos, looks so much blocky. My previous panel was ASUS PB278 (60Hz - 2K - IPS) has fantastic colors and picture quality.

Can someone test this video - start from 00:40 - camera starts to pan to left - can you check the gun - video flickering?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRIbf6JqkNc


----------



## acerpredator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> Could you please elaborate on this please? How does oc to 165hz gets rid of the blueish tint on the sides? I am very curious.


i was refering to the vertical line of pixel displacement issue. When i run @ 144hz i get a vertical line of pixels shifted to the side. THis has gone away now that I oc'd the panel to 165hz. The vertical pixel issue is also fixed by turning the monitor on and off.

also my BLB is like 98% gone. When i had this panel new i had significant BLB. Overtime it improved. I did not adjust any screws. So if anyone gets a flawless panel with only BLB on black screens, run it for a couple weeks before you return it.

Other then that. Hurry up and stock 1080gtx ftw's so we can almost fully feed these screens.


----------



## Cyalume

Speakers are gone on mine. They worked for around half a day or so, they just suddenly stopped. Tried everything imaginable to get them working again; No dice. Plugging headphones into my computer still works, but setting the panel as the default audio playback device does nothing (restarting doesn't do anything either, etc).

Dead pixel towards the bottom right. No BLB that I can tell, IPS glow is standard. Sending back.

@DJ_OXyGeNe_8: Video looks normal on my end.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> Speakers are gone on mine. They worked for around half a day or so, they just suddenly stopped. Tried everything imaginable to get them working again; No dice. Plugging headphones into my computer still works, but setting the panel as the default audio playback device does nothing (restarting doesn't do anything either, etc).
> 
> Dead pixel towards the bottom right. No BLB that I can tell, IPS glow is standard. Sending back.
> 
> @DJ_OXyGeNe_8: Video looks normal on my end.


To be fair you don't want to use these speakers anyway. They're awful.


----------



## ajx

Which one has better image?
PG279Q or XB271HU, i got PG279Q i find color less saturate which i like, also the white is more balanced, my XB271HU tends to have warmer cooler while its balanced on Asus.
The only thing i dislike its somehow the Asus looks little bit grainier?
Do you have straight comparison with both screen monitors?
Thanks


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Which one has better image?
> PG279Q or XB271HU, i got PG279Q i find color less saturate which i like, also the white is more balanced, my XB271HU tends to have warmer cooler while its balanced on Asus.
> The only thing i dislike its somehow the Asus looks little bit grainier?
> Do you have straight comparison with both screen monitors?
> Thanks


I don't have a PG279Q to compare with, but I have noticed my XB271HU has a really clean looking anti-glare coating. It's actually one of my favorite features of the monitor... my previous two monitors had a really thick coating that made bright colors sparkle & grainy looking.

If your XB271HU's whites look warmer and cooler (i.e. not uniform across the screen) then there isn't much you can do about that. If it's uniformly warmer or cooler, you can tinker with the RGB settings to get an accurate whitepoint.

If you've noticed that the XB271HU looks more saturated, do you mean bright colors appear too bright? Try looking at this site on both monitors: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php

If your contrast setting is messed up, you will see that the colors at the bright end of the spectrum end up being one bright block... it makes it impossible to differentiate between different brighter shades. If you set your contrast to 50, it should fix that problem.


----------



## Rubashka

After 4 Asus PG279Q monitors with horrible back light bleed (all January 2016 build), i decided to try my luck with Acer XB271HU.

Bought 2 from Best Buy and first one i opened if perfect. Opened second one and it is perfect.

Keeping one of them. Mine is January 2016 build.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> After 4 Asus PG279Q monitors with horrible back light bleed (all January 2016 build), i decided to try my luck with Acer XB271HU.
> 
> Bought 2 from Best Buy and first one i opened if perfect. Opened second one and it is perfect.
> 
> Keeping one of them. Mine is January 2016 build.


Why did you open the second one if the first one was perfect though?


----------



## hasteveha

My friend has an x-rite colormunki, would it be worth it for me to calibrate my xb271hu with it? Would I used the free software that comes with the calibrator? Or a 3rd party software.

Also, what are some optimal settings you guys are using for your screen?


----------



## shafat77

YES.

It is recommended to use a calibration tool for your $700 display. I just did mine this morning also with a colormunki display and the results are impressive. My color palette looks much vibrant and gamma level are improved as well. However, you must stay far away from the stock software. They are very limited in functionality. Instead, do yourself a favor and download *Displaycal calibration software* (free+open source). It has a profile already setup for colormunki display. Use 2.2 gamma and 120/cd for brightness and 6500k for temperature. Also use low calibration speed, which will take a little over 50 min but well worth it.

Report back with your settings and enjoy ips glory the way its meant to be.


----------



## hasteveha

thanks for your reply! I will let you know my results this weekend! thanks!


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> However, you must stay far away from the stock software. They are very limited in functionality.


I actually get good results with the OEM software or DisplayCal. However, I do perform manual calibration beforehand using either DisplayCal or HCFR to make adjustments using the OSD controls. That way my whitepoint is as close as possible to 6500K with RGB settings, and my brightness is close to 120cd/m2.

I wonder if the trick to good calibration out of the ColorMunki software is to make sure you have it set up properly...


Spoiler: Directions with Screenshots



First, you have to enter the Preferences menu:


You might have to wait for the load screen to go away, otherwise the Technology Type might be blank on the next screen:

From the preferences, make sure at the very least you pick Tech Type: White LED. I turned off ADC, because it just kind of goes nuts with the settings. Also, you definitely don't want luminance value adjusted through LUT, because you have a brightness setting on the monitor... it'll just wreck your contrast.

Now you're ready to "Profile My Display":

Might as well go with the Advanced profiling, and set white point to D65. Note: if you just want to correct the gamma, leave it set to "Native". Set the luminance to Native so it doesn't screw with your brightness setting.

Click Next:

We definitely don't need any of this extra garbage... just make sure you have a decently controlled environment and this all becomes moot anyway.

That's the last of the settings; clicking Next again tells you to place the colorimeter on the screen, and after that it begins taking measurements. The nice thing about the OEM software is it finishes in only 5 minutes! I've compared the results from ColorMunki and DisplayCal, and they're pretty close in most cases. The CM software tends to aggressively fix the gamma, while the DC software focuses a lot on getting Delta-E for colors as close to 0 as possible. But I've tested the CM results in DisplayCal, and found that they pass DC's thresholds.



Edit: wrapped my directions in a SPOILER tag so it wouldn't spam people who don't have ColorMunki and don't care...


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Why did you open the second one if the first one was perfect though?


I wanted to see if the second one was good as well. I had several people at work ask me if both of them were good, as they are debating now between asus and acer.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Hello!

I'm looking to upgrade my 3 Dell U2412M monitors with some nice Acer XB271HU's.

Currently, I am running two 980TIs in SLI, although when the 1080ti eventually does come out I will buy that.

What are people's experiences with 7680 x 1440 resolution? I understand I won't be running 144Hz in all game in surround, possibly even <60 fps, although G-SYNC should help with this.

Do games that support 5760X1080 usually support 7680 X 1440?


----------



## Cyalume

Returned first unit, received second unit. Second unit is worse than the first. No backlight bleed, but there are 5+ stuck pixels on it, and a piece of hair or something trapped under the screen...


----------



## ajx

Now i dont think so XB271HU is much better than PG279Q about QC, its equal (but i still prefer ROG for having better design, OSD ergonomic and more balanced colors/white)
Playing lottery game in order to get a screen monitor without defects.


----------



## Cyalume

What is considered acceptable for this monitor? How many dead pixels are considered "okay"? Both panels I've gotten so far have had at least one, and I'm getting another panel soon.


----------



## shafat77

There is no standard for acceptable quality for this monitor. How many dead/stuck pixels are you willing to live with? In my opinion, dead pixels, even one, should be a return/exchange. You did not pay $700 for a pixel to be stuck. Now, BLB / IPS glow, thats a subjective matter.


----------



## Cyalume

As picky as I am with this sort of thing, I have yet to notice any backlight bleed on either panel. Even when I'm sitting in a completely dark room with all the lights off, the only thing I notice is some minor IPS glow, which is to be expected. It's the dead/stuck pixels and other things underneath the coating of the screen that have been issues thus far.

I've also not had any experiences with the yellow/brown/green tinting, or any particularly terrible white uniformity issues (The uniformity of my BL3201PH/PT was far worse, IMO).


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> Speakers are gone on mine. They worked for around half a day or so, they just suddenly stopped. Tried everything imaginable to get them working again; No dice. Plugging headphones into my computer still works, but setting the panel as the default audio playback device does nothing (restarting doesn't do anything either, etc).
> 
> Dead pixel towards the bottom right. No BLB that I can tell, IPS glow is standard. Sending back.
> 
> @DJ_OXyGeNe_8: Video looks normal on my end.


Try turning off DTS in the menu. My speakers never worked at all until I turned it off... Not sure why. It also helped another member here fix his sound, so worth a try. I'm not sure why DTS even appears as an option since it isn't advertised as DTS speakers. Also, like someone else said, the speakers are awful haha.


----------



## Cyalume

Third unit arrived today. No dead pixels yet that I can see, but I haven't really inspected it very closely. Holding my breath for a good panel this time.

(Amazon has been extremely quick with their response to my problems with this panel; They've overnighted me a new one free of charge every time. If you're going to buy this model, I suggest buying it from them)


----------



## VenomAT

Struggling with Display Cal and must be missing something realllly obvious. I have installed/reinstalled multiple times, download the CMS drivers (steps even with troubleshooting restart did not find the driver) and come away with my monitor showing up but the instrument option being grayed out.

Any tips? I believe I have read all the FAQ's, so struggling for next steps.


----------



## shafat77

What instrument are you using?


----------



## VenomAT

No instrument option shows. I click the button between the monitor and instrument and doesn't load


----------



## Cyalume

What do you all think of these white uniformity pictures? Good? Bad? I'm not sure why they appear a bit yellowish in the picture; They appear white in person. The screen is a bit darker towards the left side of the panel for some reason.

No dead pixels, backlight bleed or hairs/dirt/dust, though.


----------



## shafat77

If you are not using a colorimeter (instrument) like Spyder5 or Xrite, then the software wont do anything. The software runs the device.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> What do you all think of these white uniformity pictures? Good? Bad?


Looks normal. There is a lot of dark clouding around the edges and more so in the lower right corner as usual. Really hard to find a unit with a good uniformity, they're all more or less bad (but better than the Asus model!).


----------



## Cyalume

I spoke too soon. Several dead pixels on the screen. Or, "hot pixels", rather.

On a black screen, if I get up close and look, I can spot several pixels that are permanently stuck on white. It's been like this with all three units. Is this normal?


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> I spoke too soon. Several dead pixels on the screen. Or, "hot pixels", rather.


Are you sure they're white? They're usually blue. But you need to have the brightness cranked up and be extremely close to the screen to notice them, right?


----------



## rwtd

If you want a good stand for this monitor, I can recommend the AG Neovo ES-02. I believe this is the same stand Darylrese uses. It has about 1-2 cm less maximum height than the original stand but apart from that it has the same adjustability and a really nice effortless swivel capability. The footprint is very modest and it's sturdier than the original stand. It makes for a clean office look.


----------



## Cyalume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Are you sure they're white? They're usually blue. But you need to have the brightness cranked up and be extremely close to the screen to notice them, right?


It's like this light blue/whitish blue, and can be seen on a pure black screen.


----------



## ondoy

how do i show the fw menu for this monitor ?
55442351 doesn't seem to work.. .


----------



## Sabin

Received my monitor 3 days ago and i've been testing it.

My biggest problem right now is that my whites look YELLOW. it's a bit annoying! my dell xps 15 9550 has better color reproduction the whites are white and the colors pop!

I've tried various ICC profiles online and it got close to being white but i could tell it's still yellow. Also i noticed that the frame shows the exposed monior? it's hard to explain so i took pictures. Is this normal?

Does anyone have a pure white XB271HU?

Here are some pictures

of BLB & other issues

http://imgur.com/a/gwYTw

http://imgur.com/a/YdC3a


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabin*
> 
> Received my monitor 3 days ago and i've been testing it.
> 
> My biggest problem right now is that my whites look YELLOW. it's a bit annoying! my dell xps 15 9550 has better color reproduction the whites are white and the colors pop!
> 
> I've tried various ICC profiles online and it got close to being white but i could tell it's still yellow. Also i noticed that the frame shows the exposed monior? it's hard to explain so i took pictures. Is this normal?
> 
> Does anyone have a pure white XB271HU?
> 
> Here are some pictures
> 
> of BLB & other issues
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/gwYTw
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/YdC3a


Well, get a colorimeter and calibrate it yourself if it bothers you that much.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabin*
> 
> Does anyone have a pure white XB271HU?


I don't think so. If you calibrate it to D65 in the centre the other parts of the image still deviate visibly from it because of the uniformity issues. You can get one part of the image to look white but the others won't look really white, they're either more yellow/brown or more blue but mostly more yellow/brown. I had one unit which had (for this model) a very good uniformity but it was still urine yellow/brown all over despite being white in the centre. Unfortunately that unit had a lot of dust inside the panel near the centre but otherwise I would've kept it.


----------



## Cyalume

From what I've heard, you either get bad uniformity, dust, or dead pixels (or some combination of the three). Nobody in this thread seems to have found a perfect panel.

Are the light blue hot pixels normal on this panel? I've been through three of them and haven't found one yet without them.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Here my settings, better than yellowish look; _and wait 3-5 days to calibrate. If it's new, it needs time._

Acer eColor Management - Standart

Birghtness 80
Contrast 50

Blue Light Off
Dark Boost Off
Adaptive Contrast 0 (you can try also 50 - pictures looks more natural with 0)

Gamma 2.2
Colot Temp - User
SRGB Off
Saturate 130

*6 axis Color*
Red 50
Green 50
Yellow 47
Magenta 50
Cyan 50

_also you can add from nvidia control panel Gamma +95 for better black (but I think you don't need)_


----------



## Anti-Hero

You must really like a bright screen.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Actually it's not so bright. My previos Panel (Asus Pb278) was 40 or 50. Looks numbers different, not same.


----------



## d3v0

Right now im stuck between the following three monitors:

Acer XB271HU - This thread's display. QHD, g-sync, Ips, good response time. *$717*

Acer XB27iHK - Same as above, but slightly better reviews and its 4K *$790*

Asus ROG Swift PG279Q - 27" IPS, 144hz, TFT Central named this "our reference gaming monitor" *$760*

I am leading towards the 4k since I want to make the leap into a larger resolution monitor now that GPU tech is progressing into allow 4k to perform well. Not to mention I intend to keep this monitor for 5-10 years. Are all these panels more or less similar other than what I have described?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Right now im stuck between the following three monitors:
> 
> Acer XB271HU - This thread's display. QHD, g-sync, Ips, good response time. *$717*
> 
> Acer XB27iHK - Same as above, but slightly better reviews and its 4K *$790*
> 
> Asus ROG Swift PG279Q - 27" IPS, 144hz, TFT Central named this "our reference gaming monitor" *$760*
> 
> I am leading towards the 4k since I want to make the leap into a larger resolution monitor now that GPU tech is progressing into allow 4k to perform well. Not to mention I intend to keep this monitor for 5-10 years. Are all these panels more or less similar other than what I have described?


4k still requires SLI GTX 1080 at least, and if you're playing a demanding game with poor SLI support then you're screwed.

The XB271HK is only 60 Hz but 4k like you said. The XB271HU and PG279Q are almost the same, but the PG279Q seems to have worse QC somewhat.


----------



## RIDLY

Hey guys, can u plz help me, just received new monitor ofc it have blbl, but its not the main problem, when im trying to enable overclock mode, to make 155+ hz, i have no picture on my monitor, http://joxi.ru/9E2p3O0HbZLymY here is photo,maybe someone know what i need to do, or its just a bad monitor ? Monitor connected to pc via displayport, my videocard geforce gtx 780, if this mode not enabled all works good


g-sync on, it can work with g-syng and more then 60hz, or i have no pict cause trying enable g-syng and 165hz?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RIDLY*
> 
> Hey guys, can u plz help me, just received new monitor ofc it have blbl, but its not the main problem, when im trying to enable overclock mode, to make 155+ hz, i have no picture on my monitor, http://joxi.ru/9E2p3O0HbZLymY here is photo,maybe someone know what i need to do, or its just a bad monitor ? Monitor connected to pc via displayport, my videocard geforce gtx 780, if this mode not enabled all works good
> g-sync on, it can work with g-syng and more then 60hz, or i have no pict cause trying enable g-syng and 165hz?


If you read the fine print, the display overclocking only works on GTX 900-series and above. Also, you may find that you can only get 120Hz out of the display, with your GTX 780. Some people have reported that it happens because the display uses G-Sync 2.0, and for some reason it won't do 144Hz on the 700-series (except for 780 Ti).


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I want to purchase this monitor or the Asus PG279Q but I am too afraid to proceed and end up with a one that suffers from horrible BLB. I am really tired of using my Asus VG236H and really want to upgrade


----------



## RIDLY

.


----------



## RIDLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> If you read the fine print, the display overclocking only works on GTX 900-series and above. Also, you may find that you can only get 120Hz out of the display, with your GTX 780. Some people have reported that it happens because the display uses G-Sync 2.0, and for some reason it won't do 144Hz on the 700-series (except for 780 Ti).


ty so much all works, and if i сchange my card to 900+ i will not have the problems, problem is not with monitor ? And how i can see that g-sync works ? Ty so much for your answers


----------



## exzacklyright

Is there a general consensus yet to the best way to calibrate the monitor?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Is there a general consensus yet to the best way to calibrate the monitor?


Using a good colorimeter (i1Display Pro) and good software (people like DisplayCAL because it's simple, I'm not sure how limited it is), calibrating the entire grey scale going for 6500k color temperature and 2.2 gamma the whole way while maximizing color accuracy?


----------



## Cyalume

For those of you who have been getting these displays without any dead pixels, where have you been buying yours from? Amazon doesn't have any like that, from my experience so far.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RIDLY*
> 
> ty so much all works, and if i сchange my card to 900+ i will not have the problems, problem is not with monitor ? And how i can see that g-sync works ? Ty so much for your answers


You can enable a FPS counter in the settings, I think it's with the Game-related stuff. When that is turned on, you will see the current refresh rate for the screen. If you are playing a game with G-Sync enabled, you should see it changing rapidly (unless you are pegged at max rate). Also, from the screenshot you posted, it said "G-Sync mode" which means most likely you are set up correctly for it.

And yes, the 900+ series will not have any problems with overclocking the monitor to 165Hz, from what I understand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> For those of you who have been getting these displays without any dead pixels, where have you been buying yours from? Amazon doesn't have any like that, from my experience so far.


Amazon









I got a pixel-perfect one back in December, it's an Oct 2015 build (first batch). I haven't seen the issues with dead/hot pixels, nor have I noticed any problems with image retention (pixels that seem to get stuck or start acting strangely after hours of use), but it's been reported here. It might be more of an issue with later builds?


----------



## UltraLightBeam

Happy to report that I finally got a keeper after 3 attempts. Very minimal blb imo, no dead pixels, much better uniformity than my previous 2. March 2016 manufacturing date. My local Frys just got a new batch.


----------



## Dair76

Nice one. Congrats!


----------



## RIDLY

what u think guys this is normal? I changed 3 monitors and all of them have blb, just wanna know if this ok or not ? Ty ^^


----------



## hasteveha

i1Display Pro Or color munki? Which is better?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Using a good colorimeter (i1Display Pro) and good software (people like DisplayCAL because it's simple, I'm not sure how limited it is), calibrating the entire grey scale going for 6500k color temperature and 2.2 gamma the whole way while maximizing color accuracy?


----------



## shafat77

They are both from the same company. Both products use basically the same hardware but the pro measures slightly faster when using the stock software. I would get the colormunki display since its a lot cheaper than the pro. Since you will be using the free Displaycal + argyll cms software anyway, it probably wont make any difference.


----------



## shafat77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RIDLY*
> 
> 
> 
> what u think guys this is normal? I changed 3 monitors and all of them have blb, just wanna know if this ok or not ? Ty ^^


Both of your pictures are overexposed. take the pictures in complete darknes (w/o keyboard lights). Also its hard to detect BLB from pictures. Look at your monitor in the dark. If the glow is silver/blueish, then its ips glow and all ips panel has it. Also ips glow tend to go away when you look directly at them. If the glow is yellow/orange and does not go away, its BLB and in that case its up to you how much you are willing to put up with.

Cheers.


----------



## RIDLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> Both of your pictures are overexposed. take the pictures in complete darknes (w/o keyboard lights). Also its hard to detect BLB from pictures. Look at your monitor in the dark. If the glow is silver/blueish, then its ips glow and all ips panel has it. Also ips glow tend to go away when you look directly at them. If the glow is yellow/orange and does not go away, its BLB and in that case its up to you how much you are willing to put up with.
> 
> Cheers.


Hey mate,thank you so much for your answers, i make more photos, take a look plz


left corner it's silver and right yellow, i changed 3 monitors and all of them have the same, somewhere more somewhere less, now i dunno if its ok or not, cause im from ukraine and we dont have amazon or smth like it, thats why its hard to take a lot of monitors for test, in our online shopes we have only 4-5 of them )) but if its not ok i will return it and stay with my old tn monitor, plz say mate its ok or not. Ty bro


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RIDLY*
> 
> Hey mate,thank you so much for your answers, i make more photos, take a look plz
> left corner it's silver and right yellow, i changed 3 monitors and all of them have the same, somewhere more somewhere less, now i dunno if its ok or not, cause im from ukraine and we dont have amazon or smth like it, thats why its hard to take a lot of monitors for test, in our online shopes we have only 4-5 of them )) but if its not ok i will return it and stay with my old tn monitor, plz say mate its ok or not. Ty bro


Like @shafat77 said, it's up to you how much BLB you are willing to put up with. In my opinion, that looks like a keeper based on your pics. You may find that the BLB goes away after a couple of weeks... mine had a small amount of BLB but it's pretty much gone now.


----------



## RIDLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Like @shafat77 said, it's up to you how much BLB you are willing to put up with. In my opinion, that looks like a keeper based on your pics. You may find that the BLB goes away after a couple of weeks... mine had a small amount of BLB but it's pretty much gone now.


Thank you for your time, i think i will stay with it, maybe after 2 weeks it will be smaller


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RIDLY*
> 
> Thank you for your time, i think i will stay with it, maybe after 2 weeks it will be smaller


I forgot to mention, if you use a lower brightness setting like 25-30, then it will help reduce the appearance of BLB. I didn't even realize mine had BLB at first because I was using a lower brightness from the beginning... plus I rarely use my monitor in a pitch black room, and don't watch much dark content. But if you like dark movies/games in a dark room, it may bother you more.

Since your BLB is mostly just near the edges, you may not notice it much... these monitors will all have IPS glow, and in some cases that glow will mask BLB anyway.

Really, it's almost impossible to get one of these monitors without some sort of flaw, so if the BLB doesn't bug you, there's no reason to send it back for another. You could try your luck with returns, but chances are the BLB will not be any better on a replacement--could actually be worse! In my opinion if the BLB is an issue, you might be better off trying a different monitor or waiting for new technology like OLED.


----------



## stalker8

Hi.İ want to ask somethink for Acer XB271HU.My last three item had came to me dead pixel.They are January 2016.İ think january 2016 has dead pixel.What is your stiuatin this way?


----------



## shafat77

@RIDLY

You screen looks fine to me. The BLB looks normal (never gonna find a perfect panel). Test extensively for dead pixel because to me that is unacceptable even if its just one. If everything checks out, then try to calibrate it and enjoy glory.

@Stalker8

I am running a jan 2016 model and it doesnt have any dead pixel (knock on wood). Got it from Amazon. You can try and get a march 2016 model. I think the newer the batch, the better QC. Good luck.


----------



## shafat77

For those of you looking for a icc profile for this monitor, give this a try.

NOTICE....... This profile was created using a i1 Display PRO calibrator for MY monitor. It may look different on yours. Calibration with 25 brightness, 2.2 gamma and Red 96 Green 98 and Blue 99. The profile uses a white color temperature of 6500k and a brightness of 120 cd/m. Enjoy.

XB271HU12016-06-0313-25120cdmD65002.2SXYZLUTMTX.zip 368k .zip file


----------



## stalker8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> @RIDLY
> 
> You screen looks fine to me. The BLB looks normal (never gonna find a perfect panel). Test extensively for dead pixel because to me that is unacceptable even if its just one. If everything checks out, then try to calibrate it and enjoy glory.
> 
> @Stalker8
> 
> I am running a jan 2016 model and it doesnt have any dead pixel (knock on wood). Got it from Amazon. You can try and get a march 2016 model. I think the newer the batch, the better QC. Good luck.


İ bought monitors on Amazon and three monitor on january production.Monitors have one dead pixel and blb.İ heard a lot of friend they told me same situantion.November production generally is good.İ dont understant new production should be good but not the case..


----------



## RIDLY

- here is last photo that I make to show my blb, not the best but as you say it's normal) Mine is November 2015, thank u one more time, will stay with it, I see no dead pixels because I don't know how to check them) maybe u can give me your knowledge how to find dead pixels, thank you friends


----------



## stalker8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RIDLY*
> 
> - here is last photo that I make to show my blb, not the best but as you say it's normal) Mine is November 2015, thank u one more time, will stay with it, I see no dead pixels because I don't know how to check them) maybe u can give me your knowledge how to find dead pixels, thank you friends


http://www.doihaveadeadpixel.com/#
you can chech here.you should full screen and chech monitors all color.İf you see this anyone or same you have dead pixel.


----------



## cooler2442

What's the best setting when it comes to hz? Should I put it on the mac 165hz and "Extreme" or leave on normal and 165hz or leave at 144hz? Kind of confused what to do for the best setting.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RIDLY*
> 
> - here is last photo that I make to show my blb, not the best but as you say it's normal) Mine is November 2015, thank u one more time, will stay with it, I see no dead pixels because I don't know how to check them) maybe u can give me your knowledge how to find dead pixels, thank you friends


Looking at the photos you posted yesterday, there is still visible BLB even in a lit environment, no? That's where I draw the line, if I can see BLB during real world usage (anytime) or during daytime, I don't accept it. Even though photos of BLB are overexposed compared to videos + screenshots from said videos, I still stand by my opinion that the photos more accurately reflect BLB - if taken at a proper distance from the monitor and in pitch dark settings.

Take comfort though- chances are very high that your BLB will improve as time goes by. Here are photos of mine after 2 or 3 months, Jan 2016 unit, overexposed and all. First one is 35 brightness and 2nd one is 80 brightness. My BLB was minimal to begin with and now it's even better. I keep the monitor at 35 brightness all the time.


----------



## Cyalume

What do you guys think of the input lag overall on this model? It seems just a pinch slower than a CRT to me.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> What do you guys think of the input lag overall on this model? It seems just a pinch slower than a CRT to me.


It's been measured as 2ms processing time, and pixel response time is ~5ms, so it's pretty negligible.


----------



## RIDLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Looking at the photos you posted yesterday, there is still visible BLB even in a lit environment, no? That's where I draw the line, if I can see BLB during real world usage (anytime) or during daytime, I don't accept it. Even though photos of BLB are overexposed compared to videos + screenshots from said videos, I still stand by my opinion that the photos more accurately reflect BLB - if taken at a proper distance from the monitor and in pitch dark settings.
> 
> Take comfort though- chances are very high that your BLB will improve as time goes by. Here are photos of mine after 2 or 3 months, Jan 2016 unit, overexposed and all. First one is 35 brightness and 2nd one is 80 brightness. My BLB was minimal to begin with and now it's even better. I keep the monitor at 35 brightness all the time.


Visible only right corner and only in darks scenes, but yes it's visible. Your look better then mine, but I'm using 95 brightness, maybe that's why it's to visible, what you think blb will be less after 1 month?

maybe mine is much lighter cause we have different cameras, cause it looks lighter not only in corners but whole panel, what u think i need to do, to stay with it, and it will be smaller after several weeks ?


----------



## ondoy

so far no issues, loving my monitor... feb 2016 batch...


----------



## ChevChelios

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751

so how many of you guys have experienced this displaced pixel line issue on the XB271HU ?

if you did - did it happen only @ 144Hz or on OCed 165 Hz as well ?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> What's the best setting when it comes to hz? Should I put it on the mac 165hz and "Extreme" or leave on normal and 165hz or leave at 144hz? Kind of confused what to do for the best setting.


everything Ive seen/read said to put the Overdrive setting on _Normal_

same goes for PG279Q

as for 144/165 it doesnt seem to matter much, both work


----------



## ondoy

i'm not seeing this on mine...


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RIDLY*
> 
> Visible only right corner and only in darks scenes, but yes it's visible. Your look better then mine, but I'm using 95 brightness, maybe that's why it's to visible, what you think blb will be less after 1 month?
> 
> maybe mine is much lighter cause we have different cameras, cause it looks lighter not only in corners but whole panel, what u think i need to do, to stay with it, and it will be smaller after several weeks ?


Do you use the monitor at 95 brightness all the time or no? If you do then yeah the BLB will be more visible. Even at 80 brightness I see no BLB on mine during regular use. Just on solid black backgrounds in a pitch black room is the only time I see any visible BLB, and it's barely visible at that. My photo was taken with an iPhone 6S.

It is such a tough call, if you don't have any bad pixels or dust and good uniformity, you should consider just keeping it. I went through over 10 samples and aside from my current one I think I only saw 2 other units with no dead or stuck pixels or dust. If you only have minor BLB that is visible in 1 corner it isn't the end of the world assuming it doesn't bother you. I am insanely picky about these things and wouldn't keep it. But that's me; this monitor has brought out OCD traits in me like none other.

I didn't notice a change in my BLB after a month. Last night is the first time I noticed improvement. No one can predict whether your BLB will decrease over time, it is up to the monitor gods.


----------



## RIDLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Do you use the monitor at 95 brightness all the time or no? If you do then yeah the BLB will be more visible. Even at 80 brightness I see no BLB on mine during regular use. Just on solid black backgrounds in a pitch black room is the only time I see any visible BLB, and it's barely visible at that. My photo was taken with an iPhone 6S.
> 
> It is such a tough call, if you don't have any bad pixels or dust and good uniformity, you should consider just keeping it. I went through over 10 samples and aside from my current one I think I only saw 2 other units with no dead or stuck pixels or dust. If you only have minor BLB that is visible in 1 corner it isn't the end of the world assuming it doesn't bother you. I am insanely picky about these things and wouldn't keep it. But that's me; this monitor has brought out OCD traits in me like none other.
> 
> I didn't notice a change in my BLB after a month. Last night is the first time I noticed improvement. No one can predict whether your BLB will decrease over time, it is up to the monitor gods.


I saw my blb only in black scenes yes, i think i will stay with cause u say about dust and dead pixel, i think i have no dead pixels, but i will look one more time today after work, and i dunno how stuck pixels or dust looks like, yes this blb in right corner makes me little angry, maybe it will gone maybe not, but as you say and i think if i have no dead pixels or dust, i will stay with it, cause in ukraine i have no chance to look at 10 monitors, we dont have amazon, only regular shops. Maybe u have pic. of dust or stuck pixels. And 1 more question plz, what u think in games i need to put v-sync on or off, and at nvidia panel it need to be on or off. And now i dont see that g-sync works, no differences, and i dunno how to check it, when i go to menu of monitor it says g-sync mode, at nvidia panel i make g-sync on for full-screen and window, maybe u know how to make it works and what i need to do with v-sync where it need to be on and where off, i'm using geforce 780 windows 8.1


----------



## Cyalume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> It's been measured as 2ms processing time, and pixel response time is ~5ms, so it's pretty negligible.


Do you mind if I ask for a source on that data? I recently was checking out TFTCentral's review of the previous iteration of this unit, the XB270HU, which rated the overall lag at 3ms, the input latency at .25ms and then pixel response time at 2.75ms.

@ChevChelios: I have not experienced this issue with my three units so far.

@ondoy: Who did you order from? I've been getting Oct/Nov from Amazon. Haven't found any Febs yet.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RIDLY*
> 
> I saw my blb only in black scenes yes, i think i will stay with cause u say about dust and dead pixel, i think i have no dead pixels, but i will look one more time today after work, and i dunno how stuck pixels or dust looks like, yes this blb in right corner makes me little angry, maybe it will gone maybe not, but as you say and i think if i have no dead pixels or dust, i will stay with it, cause in ukraine i have no chance to look at 10 monitors, we dont have amazon, only regular shops. Maybe u have pic. of dust or stuck pixels. And 1 more question plz, what u think in games i need to put v-sync on or off, and at nvidia panel it need to be on or off. And now i dont see that g-sync works, no differences, and i dunno how to check it, when i go to menu of monitor it says g-sync mode, at nvidia panel i make g-sync on for full-screen and window, maybe u know how to make it works and what i need to do with v-sync where it need to be on and where off, i'm using geforce 780 windows 8.1


Stuck pixels will stay lit a certain color all the time regardless of the screen background. Bright dots essentially. Dust is dust, it will look like a small blemish that you may think is a dead pixel at first.

I would leave the nvidia control panel g-sync enabled as well as v-sync. In games though make sure to turn v-sync OFF. G-sync will be enabled automatically from the NV control panel.


----------



## RIDLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Stuck pixels will stay lit a certain color all the time regardless of the screen background. Bright dots essentially. Dust is dust, it will look like a small blemish that you may think is a dead pixel at first.
> 
> I would leave the nvidia control panel g-sync enabled as well as v-sync. In games though make sure to turn v-sync OFF. G-sync will be enabled automatically from the NV control panel.


Have one dead pixel right corner visible only in blue and green, in blue loks like white, in total i have no dust cause i dunno how it looks, 1 dead pixel and blb like in pictures, dunno what to do


----------



## zizou2456

Just picked up mine today. I think I actually got a good sample. No dead/stuck pixels or dust so far and very minimal/nonexistent backlight bleed. There is slight IPS glow but I've never been bothered by that. There is a slight darkening at the edges of the screen on a white background but nowhere near as bad as some of the pictures I've seen in this thread.


----------



## stalker8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zizou2456*
> 
> Just picked up mine today. I think I actually got a good sample. No dead/stuck pixels or dust so far and very minimal/nonexistent backlight bleed. There is slight IPS glow but I've never been bothered by that. There is a slight darkening at the edges of the screen on a white background but nowhere near as bad as some of the pictures I've seen in this thread.


Can you say what is production date?Can we see blb?
anybody got zero blb this monitor?


----------



## zizou2456

March 2016. I'll post a picture of the backlight bleed later tonight but keep in mind I only have my phone to take the picture with and it'll probably end up overexposed.


----------



## aang139

Hi Guys, Im Andre from Indonesia and i really need your advice here.
I just bought Acer XB271HU 2 days ago. The First one has 1 dead pixel on top left of the monitor, and then i contact the shop to change it to another unit. The second one seems really nice without any deadpixel, etc. But the next day (today) i play some videos on youtube and some streaming website and guess what? there`s white line on the right side of the monitor everytime i maximize the video, and its really visible. Im thinking about change it to another unit, but im afraid that i will get another defact monitor







. The shop does not give me refund policy, they only give me 1 week shop warranty, which if there`s problem with my unit, they will change it to another monitor (only 1 week).
What do you guys thinking? should i change it to another unit?

Mine is January 2016 Batch

Sorry for my bad english









And here`s the pict :


----------



## Anti-Hero

That's a bug with the firmware of the monitor, and happens with the Asus PG279Q as well. Cycle power on the monitor and it should fix that.


----------



## ChevChelios

supposedly Nvidia is working on a new firmware for both PG279Q & XB271HU to fix that

it should be out soon (?), but no definite ETA .. and you'll have to send in your unit to service center for them to apply the FW update


----------



## aang139

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> That's a bug with the firmware of the monitor, and happens with the Asus PG279Q as well. Cycle power on the monitor and it should fix that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> supposedly Nvidia is working on a new firmware for both PG279Q & XB271HU to fix that
> 
> it should be out soon (?), but no definite ETA .. and you'll have to send in your unit to service center for them to apply the FW update


Thanks for your reply guys








So the problem comes from the Nvidia? not the monitor? FW update gonna fix this problem?
What do you mean by cycle power? sorry i dont understand








The speaker also does not work for a while,then i try to turn off and turn on the power button behind the monitor and the sound working well again. Is this normal?


----------



## Anti-Hero

By cycle power I mean turn the monitor off and then back on and it should fix the vertical pixel line.

Can't help you with the speakers - I never used them. And the firmware update I believe is for the gsync module, which is from nvidia. However, I think in order to update the display would need to be sent somewhere.


----------



## aang139

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> By cycle power I mean turn the monitor off and then back on and it should fix the vertical pixel line.
> 
> Can't help you with the speakers - I never used them. And the firmware update I believe is for the gsync module, which is from nvidia. However, I think in order to update the display would need to be sent somewhere.


I see, well i tried that before, but seems not working on my monitor







.
There`s still white line one the right side of the monitor


----------



## ChevChelios

the firmware issue is a thin vertical pixel line displaced from center to the sides - http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751

its not white, its whatever the pixels in the center were showing .. and it is always fixed by power off/on or even alt-tabbing

if you have a permanent white line it might be something else - a faulty monitor


----------



## ASAPscotty

Just picked up an XB271HU ahead of my 1080 coming today. The display is perfect. Really impressed, but I can't get the DisplayPort to recognize any signal, only HDMI. I'm using a GTX 670 still, so I hope it's something to do with that. Confirmed DP cable and ports working on a different monitor. I'm actually going to be pretty sad if it's a busted DP port because everything else is so right! I feel like I won the lottery on the actual display.

EDIT: Tested on a Macbook, confirmed that the DisplayPort is functioning! I'm not sure why it's not working with my PC though. I've found maybe 1-2 people with my issue, and none of them have any resolutions. There was someone in this thread that said it just started working, but someone responded and said it was a software issue. Anyone have any ideas on how I might resolve this? Still hoping it's my ancient 670.


----------



## Screams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASAPscotty*
> 
> Just picked up an XB271HU ahead of my 1080 coming today. The display is perfect. Really impressed, but I can't get the DisplayPort to recognize any signal, only HDMI. I'm using a GTX 670 still, so I hope it's something to do with that. Confirmed DP cable and ports working on a different monitor. I'm actually going to be pretty sad if it's a busted DP port because everything else is so right! I feel like I won the lottery on the actual display.
> 
> EDIT: Tested on a Macbook, confirmed that the DisplayPort is functioning! I'm not sure why it's not working with my PC though. I've found maybe 1-2 people with my issue, and none of them have any resolutions. There was someone in this thread that said it just started working, but someone responded and said it was a software issue. Anyone have any ideas on how I might resolve this? Still hoping it's my ancient 670.


What 670 do you have?
I have my XB1 connected via DP to my Asus Direct cu ii 670 (i am running sli) and i have no problems with it (we can only get 120hz not 144-165hz).

Out of curiosity have you tried newer and or old drivers?


----------



## ASAPscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screams*
> 
> What 670 do you have? I have my XB1 connected via DP to my Asus Direct cu ii 670 (i am running sli) and i have no problems with it (we can only get 120hz not 144-165hz).
> 
> Out of curiosity have you tried newer and or old drivers?


Gigabyte. I have not messed around with the drivers. Not sure what I should revert to. I've read it could be a VBIOS problem as well. The DisplayPort works on my 670, as it can run my Dell U2515H no problem.


----------



## Screams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASAPscotty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Screams*
> 
> What 670 do you have? I have my XB1 connected via DP to my Asus Direct cu ii 670 (i am running sli) and i have no problems with it (we can only get 120hz not 144-165hz).
> 
> Out of curiosity have you tried newer and or old drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte. I have not messed around with the drivers. Not sure what I should revert to. I've read it could be a VBIOS problem as well. The DisplayPort works on my 670, as it can run my Dell U2515H no problem.
Click to expand...

I would personally try one of 3 things.

First i would try the latest drivers released (just in case







).
Secondly I would use the Dells DP cable use it for your XB,1 with all your other displays disconnected from the gpu and not just unplugged on the monitor end. Also making sure your monitor is set to DP as source.
Lastly if the above has come to no avail then i would try connecting GPU to different PCI-E port and try them again (again just in case).

Other than that i can't be of much help


----------



## ASAPscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screams*
> 
> I would personally try one of 3 things.
> 
> First i would try the latest drivers released (just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Secondly I would use the Dells DP cable use it for your XB,1 with all your other displays disconnected from the gpu and not just unplugged on the monitor end. Also making sure your monitor is set to DP as source.
> Lastly if the above has come to no avail then i would try connecting GPU to different PCI-E port and try them again (again just in case).
> 
> Other than that i can't be of much help


Oh yeah, I'm on the latest drivers. Would you mind elaborating on how to set the monitor to DP source? Not sure I understand that step.

EDIT: 1080 just got here, now I can really test some configurations. Popping my 670 back in my old build, gonna see what works.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aang139*
> 
> Hi Guys, Im Andre from Indonesia and i really need your advice here.
> I just bought Acer XB271HU 2 days ago. The First one has 1 dead pixel on top left of the monitor, and then i contact the shop to change it to another unit. The second one seems really nice without any deadpixel, etc. But the next day (today) i play some videos on youtube and some streaming website and guess what? there`s white line on the right side of the monitor everytime i maximize the video, and its really visible. Im thinking about change it to another unit, but im afraid that i will get another defact monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The shop does not give me refund policy, they only give me 1 week shop warranty, which if there`s problem with my unit, they will change it to another monitor (only 1 week).
> What do you guys thinking? should i change it to another unit?
> 
> Mine is January 2016 Batch
> 
> Sorry for my bad english


Do you only see the line when you are watching videos and maximize it? I just did a quick search and saw this happens in Chrome. It seems to only happen if you have your Windows settings to use a higher DPI for the monitor. Here's the link I found: https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/ubfFnbm0nE8


----------



## aang139

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Do you only see the line when you are watching videos and maximize it? I just did a quick search and saw this happens in Chrome. It seems to only happen if you have your Windows settings to use a higher DPI for the monitor. Here's the link I found: https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/ubfFnbm0nE8


Thank you so much for your reply. And yes its only appears everytime i maximize some videos on google chrome. I tried once with my movies which i already downloaded and i can`t see that white line.
I forget to tell u that i change the display size to Larger - 150% on the personalize
Once i change it back to Smaller - 100%, that white is gone.


----------



## ASAPscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASAPscotty*
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm on the latest drivers. Would you mind elaborating on how to set the monitor to DP source? Not sure I understand that step.
> 
> EDIT: 1080 just got here, now I can really test some configurations. Popping my 670 back in my old build, gonna see what works.


WOW, it works on my old build using DP just fine. Still, with the 1080 popped in, it's not recognized on my new build. This is unreal.

EDIT: LOL, hooked it back up to my new build, and it's working now. What is this...

EDIT2: First time using 144Hz and Gsync... oh my god this is amazing


----------



## Pandora's Box

Picked up a colormunki-Display the other day. Got around to calibrating my XB271HU this afternoon using DisplayCal. I've attached my ICM profile file if anyone wants to test it out.

Monitor OSD settings:

Brightness: 30
Contrast: 50
Color Temp: User
R-97
G-93
B-100
Saturate 100

This is going to take some getting used to but it can take a few days for your eyes to adjust and get used to it. I was using brightness at 60, these new settings feel natural.

XB271HU12016-06-0915-08D65002.2SXYZLUTMTX.icm.zip 966k .zip file


----------



## shafat77

@Pandoras box,

based on your setting, i assume your display is little bit on the green side. Thats cool, cuz mine is a little on the red side. For calibration, I had to drop my red level to 96 and green to 99 to get a good color temp. Congrats on your display and calibration, enjoy.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> @Pandoras box,
> 
> based on your setting, i assume your display is little bit on the green side. Thats cool, cuz mine is a little on the red side. For calibration, I had to drop my red level to 96 and green to 99 to get a good color temp. Congrats on your display and calibration, enjoy.


I guess mine is a little on the green side. I am colorblind so getting the correct color calibration without using colormunki was impossible. So nice to have a display showing proper colors.

Edit: Also mine has zero dead/stuck pixels and no dust behind the screen. very minimal BLB. Bought from Amazon February 3rd 2016.


----------



## shafat77

You and me both bud. And lots of other peeps in this forum as well. I must say, I am really lucky not having to go through the lottery. Mine is a january 2016 batch and no dead pixel and dust. I have very minimal ips glow but that's to be expected. Only minor issue is I have a blueish tint only on white screen on the lower right corner of the screen. Other than that my panel is golden.

Another thing i noticed, lowering brightness to 25-35 really gets rid of a lot of blb and glow. Default brightness of 50 or 60 is just too much, in my opinion. Also, since you are calibrated, I will suggest to get a backlight it to further enhance your color especially the dark ones. Also a 6500 backlight behind the monitor hides even more blb and ips glow. Here is what I am using
https://www.amazon.com/Qooltek-Portable-Reading-Eye-care-Orchestra/dp/B00XC2XCNU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1465532324&sr=8-2&keywords=qooltek

Cheers


----------



## stalker8

İ think everbody have alittle blb.Acer doesnt handle completely this event.







İ see somebody made modified their monitor and they have no blb...But i think this addition solution out of warranty.


----------



## flipswitch

At what refresh rate does ULMB work?

After calibration in dark room.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipswitch*
> 
> At what refresh rate does ULMB work?


While it works at 85 Hz, 100 Hz, and 120 Hz, anything below 120 Hz is worthless. Furthermore your frame rate has to be 120 FPS or more to get the most out of it; only in this case is it worth using in my opinion.


----------



## ChevChelios

ULMB is pretty much "only use in CS Go feature" IMO .. if that


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> ULMB is pretty much "only use in CS Go feature" IMO .. if that


I'd wager that's because CS:GO is the only game you've tried in which you can maintain 120 FPS. If one can maintain 120 FPS with ULMB @ 120 Hz then it's simply the best option especially with Fast Sync (although I've read this needs improvements). ULMB simply removes almost all perceivable motion blur with the only downside in this case being brightness (but it still gets bright enough for most).

With that being said there are some exceptions. Penumbra (both games and the expansion) look terrible with ULMB no matter what. Tons of odd ghosting.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> You and me both bud. And lots of other peeps in this forum as well. I must say, I am really lucky not having to go through the lottery. Mine is a january 2016 batch and no dead pixel and dust. I have very minimal ips glow but that's to be expected. Only minor issue is I have a blueish tint only on white screen on the lower right corner of the screen. Other than that my panel is golden.
> 
> Another thing i noticed, lowering brightness to 25-35 really gets rid of a lot of blb and glow. Default brightness of 50 or 60 is just too much, in my opinion. Also, since you are calibrated, I will suggest to get a backlight it to further enhance your color especially the dark ones. Also a 6500 backlight behind the monitor hides even more blb and ips glow. Here is what I am using
> https://www.amazon.com/Qooltek-Portable-Reading-Eye-care-Orchestra/dp/B00XC2XCNU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1465532324&sr=8-2&keywords=qooltek
> 
> Cheers


Which one did you buy? cooler or warmer?


----------



## shafat77

At first i bought the cool one. With my Tn panel it looked fine. However, with the ips panel, the cool white background made my screen feel a bit yellowish. So next, i bought the cool and warm combo, which has switch for both cool and warm white. I noticed, the cool color of the combo is actually 6500k while the cool only one has a blueish tint to it (6800k). Since I calibrated my panel to 6500k, i prefer the color of the combo. Hope this helps.


----------



## chyral

Hello guys,

After a long research period, i finally pulled the plug on this monitor. My old monitor was a 10 year old 21'' LG TN and after reading all the comments about how IPS is the real deal, i was expecting an incredible step up in image quality. Then i get this:



On the left is my old monitor. Am i hallucinating or my xb271hu's whites (and other colors) are REALLY off?

This is with standart preset colour temp, 80 brightness, 50 contrast

I also tried various icc profiles, nothing seems to do it right. This is also a photo with the following calibration mentioned here


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Well guys I got my XB271HU today and.... I am extremely pleased with it! This is an October Panel bought from the Acer store restock on 12/16 sent overnight to me. The tape on the outside of the box was the original Acer tape and had not been taped over. Also, the box came in pristine condition with no signs of wear unlike the PG279Q I received a few weeks ago.
> 
> I have the most minuscule black light bleed in the bottom left corner. The other three corners show no BLB what-so-ever and it exhibits basically zero IPS glow across the entire screen. I see zero dead pixels, zero dust specs/spots and uniformity looks nearly perfect to my naked eyes.
> 
> This one is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the box colors were not as close to sRGB as I thought they would be, but were decent.
> 
> CALIBRATION:
> 
> XB271HU Menu Settings were set to the below to achieve the best desired starting point and as close to 6500K as possible before calibration:
> 
> The Standard Profile was used along with these settings.
> 
> 
> Brightness: 28
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2
> Color Temp: User Mode, (R Gain 99) (G Gain 93) (B Gain 97)
> 6-axis color was left at default settings and was not changed.
> 
> I calibrated and profiled the display using my X-rite colormunki display paired with the Argyll + Displaycal GUI combo. It acheived a white point of 6485K near perfect to the desired 6500K. A black depth of .010 cd/m2 which is outstanding, a contrast ratio of 1143:1 which is above the rated 1000:1 contrast ratio listed by Acer. A Delta E Average of 0.19 and a Delta E Maximum of 0.75!!!
> 
> 
> Achieved White Point after calibration: 6485K
> Black Depth: .010 cd/m2
> Contrast Ratio: 1143:1
> Delta E Average: 0.19
> Delta E Maximum: 0.75
> 
> 
> 
> These results are simply amazing and the display looks gorgeous after calibration.
> 
> I will post the calibrated .icc profile below that was made for anyone that would like to use it on their XB271HU.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XB271HU2015-12-18.zip 710k .zip file


----------



## zizou2456

Mine is the same, most of the settings I've tried from this thread give mine a red tint. XB271hu is on the right, Dell U2312HM on the left.


----------



## shafat77

@ Chyral,

Congrats on your new purchase. In order to get a decent color temp, you need to set your rgb individually by urself. My panel is a little bit on the red side as well, so I set mine to R 97, G 98 and B 100. Also, if you really want to get the best color possible, you need to invest in a calibrator like Spyder5 pro or Colormunki Display. Those have settings there that will get your screen to as close to as 6500k possible. GIve that a shot, and if not satisfied you can always return the monitor for a newer one, but the next one could be worse or better, its a lottery.


----------



## shafat77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zizou2456*
> 
> Mine is the same, most of the settings I've tried from this thread give mine a red tint. XB271hu is on the right, Dell U2312HM on the left.


If you dont like your tint of the panel, you can always drop red level and green level to make it more blue. However, if you have to turn it too low, like below 90, the I would recommend returning it gor a new one. Also, whats your manufactured date?


----------



## chyral

Thanks for the fast reply, i guess i'll look into buying one of those calibrators..


----------



## zizou2456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> If you dont like your tint of the panel, you can always drop red level and green level to make it more blue. However, if you have to turn it too low, like below 90, the I would recommend returning it gor a new one. Also, whats your manufactured date?


March 2016

My panel is perfect other than the tint though so I don't know if I want to play the lottery again.


----------



## shafat77

NO problem bud. While your ordering your calibrator, try changing the rgb settings from the monitor menu. Its under color temp> use settings>RGB. Also, try lowering the brightness to around 25-30. Higher brightness can cause BLB and ips glow, sometimes change the tint of the panel. Report back and let me know how it looks so i can help you out even more. ENJOY TWEAKING.


----------



## zizou2456

The tint of the panel doesn't bother me so much since I don't do anything that requires color accuracy, what does bother me is the difference between both monitors. I've been trying for a couple of days now to get them to match.


----------



## thedosbox

When the XB271HU is set to the lowest point on the stand, what's the distance from the bottom of the bezel to the desk?


----------



## Cyalume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedosbox*
> 
> When the XB271HU is set to the lowest point on the stand, what's the distance from the bottom of the bezel to the desk?


It's very low. It almost touches the feet of the stand, so I'd say... like, maybe an inch, give or take a bit? Perhaps a little more than that. I was curious to know this myself, as I was going to have to push the panel under a 19 inch clearance for the desk I'm going to be using in a few months. You should be pleased with it though.

----

I accidentally posted this in the XB270HU thread, so copy/pasting it from there:
Quote:


> Giving up on this panel for now. I've played the lottery with many other panels over the past couple of years, including the VP2770, BL3201PH and another LG panel. At this point, I'm exhausted... I just want a monitor with low input lag, good image quality and Gsync. The third unit I received had dead pixels and mediocre white uniformity.


----------



## thedosbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> It's very low. It almost touches the feet of the stand, so I'd say... like, maybe an inch, give or take a bit? Perhaps a little more than that. I was curious to know this myself, as I was going to have to push the panel under a 19 inch clearance for the desk I'm going to be using in a few months. You should be pleased with it though.


I assume you don't have a ruler or tape measure? Any chance you can post a picture of it at the lowest point? Maybe with a soda can as a reference?

[edit] saw one in best buy, so to answer my own question, just over 2 inches. With the bezel, the bottom of the display panel seemed comparable to an Asus MG279Q.


----------



## Cyalume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedosbox*
> 
> I assume you don't have a ruler or tape measure? Any chance you can post a picture of it at the lowest point? Maybe with a soda can as a reference?
> 
> [edit] saw one in best buy, so to answer my own question, just over 2 inches. With the bezel, the bottom of the display panel seemed comparable to an Asus MG279Q.


Unfortunately I've already returned the unit, so I was going off of memory when I posted that. I just remembered it being very close to the desk; any closer and the bottom bezel would've touched the desk itself.


----------



## ondoy

my 271 is feb batch, thankfully there are no defects...
aside from the blb and ips glow, the rest is perfect no dead pixel no dust..
no image shift, no coil whine...


----------



## ondoy

i can't make the fw menu show on my 271, is it still the same button press ?


----------



## rwtd

Can't you get into the service menu by holding the leftmost button while pressing the power button to power up the monitor?

Now that I think about it, the firmware itself is also a little buggy. Sometimes when I select overclocking, the power led changes to orange after the monitor reboots. After trying ADC, I also get an orange led and get into the service menu. And already once did the entire screen look blurred, it was gone after rebooting the computer so maybe that's a driver bug? Power on and off the monitor didn't fix that. And then I haven't yet mentioned the vertical line issue which I get every other day since I switch a lot between desktop and gsync applications, sometimes multiple times a day.


----------



## Bloodshot47

just got this monitor two days ago and all i have been really doing is messing with the settings. Ive probably put 2-3 hours gaming and the other 15+ hours looking how to get rid of this HORRIBLE ghosting. Im about to return to newegg.com for a refund, but am hesitating due to the $100 restock fee. im wondering if maybe my monitor is defective? Basicallyon a black screen i can visibly see a small ghost trail behind my cursor and in games when i turn rapidly everything blurs.

Recap
Getting bad ghosting or motion blur
yes motion blur is turned off in video games
Over drive set to normal
and running at 144hz
running a 980 ti so not FPS issue.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodshot47*
> 
> just got this monitor two days ago and all i have been really doing is messing with the settings. Ive probably put 2-3 hours gaming and the other 15+ hours looking how to get rid of this HORRIBLE ghosting. Im about to return to newegg.com for a refund, but am hesitating due to the $100 restock fee. im wondering if maybe my monitor is defective? Basicallyon a black screen i can visibly see a small ghost trail behind my cursor and in games when i turn rapidly everything blurs.
> 
> Recap
> Getting bad ghosting or motion blur
> yes motion blur is turned off in video games
> Over drive set to normal
> and running at 144hz
> running a 980 ti so not FPS issue.


The only thing I can think of that could cause ghosting is if you are using ULMB mode. Unfortunately, the pixel response isn't fast enough to handle transitions from one frame to the next between strobes, so half of the screen shows two frames (current + next frame). It's like a crystal clear ghost, and it's really annoying.

Other than that, if you are seeing a lot of blur, then maybe there's something wrong with the panel / G-Sync module?

If you go to the Blurbusters Test UFO site, if everything is working properly, you will probably notice a tiny bit of inverse ghosting (darker trail) behind some of the UFOs if Overdrive is set to Normal. If it's set to a higher setting then the inverse ghosting will become much more noticeable. If OD is turned off, then you'll see typical ghosting where there's an afterimage of the moving UFO behind it.

If you are just really sensitive to ghosting, you may have to switch up to one of the TN-based panels, since they have a much faster pixel response time (~3ms vs 5ms transitions). Also, TNs work a lot better for ULMB mode because of this.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> The only thing I can think of that could cause ghosting is if you are using ULMB mode. Unfortunately, the pixel response isn't fast enough to handle transitions from one frame to the next between strobes, so half of the screen shows two frames (current + next frame). It's like a crystal clear ghost, and it's really annoying.


And on that note, that kind of ghosting mostly goes away if you run ULMB at 120 Hz and are able to maintain 120 FPS all the time.


----------



## Bloodshot47

I'm using overdrive normal and I'm sitting around 90 fps on Witcher with some pretty bad motion blur when rapidly moving camera. I have it overclocked to 165 hz and even on the desktop background u can see a ghost trail following the cursor and the cursor becoming blurry when moving.

Again running in overdrive normal and 165 hz overclocked. Let me know if you guys are having a ghost trial on your cursor? any at all?


----------



## ChevChelios

try 144hz


----------



## Bloodshot47

That's not the point. I've tried every setting. What I'm trying to figure out is my monitor is defective or if everyone has this ghosting issue.


----------



## ASAPscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASAPscotty*
> 
> Just picked up an XB271HU ahead of my 1080 coming today. The display is perfect. Really impressed, but I can't get the DisplayPort to recognize any signal, only HDMI. I'm using a GTX 670 still, so I hope it's something to do with that. Confirmed DP cable and ports working on a different monitor. I'm actually going to be pretty sad if it's a busted DP port because everything else is so right! I feel like I won the lottery on the actual display.
> 
> EDIT: Tested on a Macbook, confirmed that the DisplayPort is functioning! I'm not sure why it's not working with my PC though. I've found maybe 1-2 people with my issue, and none of them have any resolutions. There was someone in this thread that said it just started working, but someone responded and said it was a software issue. Anyone have any ideas on how I might resolve this? Still hoping it's my ancient 670.


Just to update anyone as I've literally seen only 1 other person that has the issues described, but it was the DP cable. A very small part of the cable was failing causing my drivers and sometimes Windows to crash randomly. After a full OS wipe, I realized the free DP cable was the likely point of failure, and not the hundreds of dollars worth of hardware (shocking). This is my first experience with DP, and now I realize how much damage a poor cable can do to you. Also, just because the cable transmits the display properly, does not mean that it's working 100%.


----------



## shafat77

If you are having Dp signal issue, the its most likely because of faulty Dp cable. The stock cable is junk, while it may work on some occasions, it can certainly cause issue with some Nvidia cards. its because, the stock cable uses a 20th pin that's supposed to provide additional power if there are multi monitor in Daisy chain mode. In a single monitor setup, that is unnecessary and can be dangerous.

Personally, my stick DP cable didn't work either and I saw blank screen when I used it. You need to use a VESA compliant cable like ACCELL. There are a few other brand, but Accell is a top vesa compliant cable maker and should fix your issue.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> You need to use a VESA compliant cable like ACCELL. There are a few other brand, but Accell is a top vesa compliant cable maker and should fix your issue.


what are the other VESA cable brands ? besides Accell ..


----------



## Bloodshot47

Anyone have visible cursor ghosting and in game motion blur?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodshot47*
> 
> Anyone have visible cursor ghosting and in game motion blur?


I'll check for cursor ghosting when I get home. Can you take a photo of your blur? Did you try going to that testufo website to see if the UFOs have obvious ghosting behind them?

I think I've read other posts (maybe not for this monitor specifically) where things get screwed up and a monitor starts having bad ghosting issues... so it's possible yours is defective.


----------



## ASAPscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> If you are having Dp signal issue, the its most likely because of faulty Dp cable. The stock cable is junk, while it may work on some occasions, it can certainly cause issue with some Nvidia cards. its because, the stock cable uses a 20th pin that's supposed to provide additional power if there are multi monitor in Daisy chain mode. In a single monitor setup, that is unnecessary and can be dangerous.
> 
> Personally, my stick DP cable didn't work either and I saw blank screen when I used it. You need to use a VESA compliant cable like ACCELL. There are a few other brand, but Accell is a top vesa compliant cable maker and should fix your issue.


Great information, thank you. That stock cable drove me mad, it worked first time on a different build (leading me to believe cable was ok) then it started working on my current build with random outages/crashes. I read about the 20th pin issue, but I honestly wrote it off as it sounded a bit ridiculous.. Should I be worried about any hardware damage regarding the 20th pin? I don't have ACCELL brand, and after looking into the cable I just bought a bit more, I'm finding that it's also not a very good replacement. Ordering an ACCELL now, thanks!


----------



## ASAPscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> If you are having Dp signal issue, the its most likely because of faulty Dp cable. The stock cable is junk, while it may work on some occasions, it can certainly cause issue with some Nvidia cards. its because, the stock cable uses a 20th pin that's supposed to provide additional power if there are multi monitor in Daisy chain mode. In a single monitor setup, that is unnecessary and can be dangerous.
> 
> Personally, my stick DP cable didn't work either and I saw blank screen when I used it. You need to use a VESA compliant cable like ACCELL. There are a few other brand, but Accell is a top vesa compliant cable maker and should fix your issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> what are the other VESA cable brands ? besides Accell ..


Here's what I found: http://www.displayport.org/products-database/


----------



## Bloodshot47

my cursor looks like the image next to linear. that's pretty much exactly what I'm talking about its like ghosting motion blur all in one. In video games I just get a motion blur when turning the camera that's hard to look at.


----------



## PixelPerfect

I was able to almost completely get rid of the Back Light Bleed on My PG279Q using some electrical tape and small wedges of paper if you guys are interested in hearing how to do it. It does require dismantling the panel for the electrical tape part but the paper wedges do not require it.


----------



## shafat77

In regards to the 20th pin, I do not thing there is any immediate damage concern. It does add a slight jolt of voltage in the cable and the connectors. It is mostly a issue if you use any sleep feature on your monitor (Deep Sleep) or from your pc. When the monitor needs to wake up, that's when the high voltage kicks in.

As for the VESA complaint brand, I stumbled upon Accell by reading some of the reviews in amazon. I was a click away from buying Amazon Basic cable before I learned about this issue. Since DP is very finicky, so please do not cheap out on cable. Get a decent well priced cable and most of you connector issues will go away


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodshot47*
> 
> my cursor looks like the image next to linear. that's pretty much exactly what I'm talking about its like ghosting motion blur all in one. In video games I just get a motion blur when turning the camera that's hard to look at.


Here's what my cursor looks like (iPhone camera was doing a poor job so had to bust out DSLR)... Monitor at 144Hz, 100 brightness and Normal OD, no ULMB; Camera at 1/250s shutter and 1000 ISO:

Here's a screenshot photo from that testufo website:


As you can see, there's usually only 1-3 frames being displayed at a time, usually the current frame plus a faint ghost of the previous frame. Sometimes the photos capture the next frame starting to appear, which would give 3 total frames showing. Also, some color transitions have some bad inverse ghosting (see middle UFO) so you can see multiple frames of inverse ghosts.

What monitor were you using prior to the XB271HU? I'm just wondering if you are noticing ghosting, or if it's all motion blur? If you were using something like a CRT before this, you may just be really sensitive to motion blur...? How many frames are you seeing at once on your monitor? When I drag my mouse cursor in fast circles over a black screen, it visually appears to be like 20 cursors showing at once, but when I take a picture with the camera at high shutter speed, I only see 2 cursors (maybe a very faint third).

What if you turn on ULMB mode on your monitor (have to disable G-Sync), run at 120Hz, and view this test page with a scrolling google map? You should be able to read everything very clearly. If you turn off ULMB on the monitor, it becomes a blurry mess.

If ULMB looks great to you in games and in that test screen, then you may just be extra sensitive to motion blur.


----------



## Bloodshot47

How do you guys take screenshots without the screenshot from pausing ufo test.


----------



## Bloodshot47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Here's what my cursor looks like (iPhone camera was doing a poor job so had to bust out DSLR)... Monitor at 144Hz, 100 brightness and Normal OD, no ULMB; Camera at 1/250s shutter and 1000 ISO:
> 
> Here's a screenshot from that testufo website:
> 
> 
> As you can see, there's usually only 1-3 frames being displayed at a time, usually the current frame plus a faint ghost of the previous frame. Sometimes the photos capture the next frame starting to appear, which would give 3 total frames showing. Also, some color transitions have some bad inverse ghosting (see middle UFO) so you can see multiple frames of inverse ghosts.
> 
> What monitor were you using prior to the XB271HU? I'm just wondering if you are noticing ghosting, or if it's all motion blur? If you were using something like a CRT before this, you may just be really sensitive to motion blur...? How many frames are you seeing at once on your monitor? When I drag my mouse cursor in fast circles over a black screen, it visually appears to be like 20 cursors showing at once, but when I take a picture with the camera at high shutter speed, I only see 2 cursors (maybe a very faint third).
> 
> What if you turn on ULMB mode on your monitor (have to disable G-Sync), run at 120Hz, and view this test page with a scrolling google map? You should be able to read everything very clearly. If you turn off ULMB on the monitor, it becomes a blurry mess.
> 
> If ULMB looks great to you in games and in that test screen, then you may just be extra sensitive to motion blur.


So i did what you told me to. Turn off gsync and turn on ULMB and yeah i can read everything very clearly on the maps test. Games still look a little blury but its better then gsync. One more thing i noticed is that when i Opened a game the map test became extremely jittery and blurry and when i closed the game it become very readable and non blurry/jittery. is that normal?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodshot47*
> 
> So i did what you told me to. Turn off gsync and turn on ULMB and yeah i can read everything very clearly on the maps test. Games still look a little blury but its better then gsync. One more thing i noticed is that when i Opened a game the map test became extremely jittery and blurry and when i closed the game it become very readable and non blurry/jittery. is that normal?


I'm not sure, are you running games in windowed mode? It could just be that the browser doesn't like having a game running during that test, which causes stuttering but it shouldn't go blurry unless ULMB turns off. When your game is running, you can go into the monitor's menu and see in the Info screen "Mode: ULMB" if it is still on.

Also, I called it a "screenshot" but it's really a photo of the screen. Taking a screenshot wouldn't catch any of the pixel transitions, since it's just an image of what the screen was supposed to display at any given time. You probably need a pretty good camera to take a good photo that can show the ghosting. The main thing is you have to set the shutter speed to really fast, otherwise it will catch like 5-10 frames at once, more than what you actually see, and looks super blurry.


----------



## Bloodshot47

So im guessing this motion blur that im seeing is just a normal thing for IPS panels? I havent used a PC for gaming in about 5 years and just decided to custom build a new PC for some games I.E witcher.


----------



## Bloodshot47

worth sending back?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodshot47*
> 
> worth sending back?


Can't tell, all I see is vastly overexposed glow. Try to play with camera settings and take a picture from 2-3m away so that it matches what you see in person.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodshot47*
> 
> So im guessing this motion blur that im seeing is just a normal thing for IPS panels? I havent used a PC for gaming in about 5 years and just decided to custom build a new PC for some games I.E witcher.


Motion blur is going to be an issue with most LCD panels (IPS, TN, VA). One thing you can do to reduce the motion blur is get the highest framerates possible in your games. For example, a game running at 50 FPS will look a lot blurrier than one running at 130 FPS, even if ULMB isn't turned on. The blurbusters site has a good explanation about what causes blur, along with pics to demonstrate the differences. But the gist is, motion blur gets significantly reduced by having more updates (frames), as well as by using a strobe (ULMB). Even though the XB271HU is capable of up to 165Hz, if your game is only running at 60 FPS then motion is still going to be as blurry as a 60Hz screen. If you crank down your game settings to get 100 FPS+ you will probably notice less blur as well.


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

ok so I got my Xb271hu today, Bought it from newegg about 2 weeks ago when it was on sale for $690, I live in Pakistan so buying from newegg meant that I cannot ship it internationally t me in Pakistan so I had to use a forwarding service, used the vykingship which I believe really helped alot and is a great company, they provided extra wrapping and protection free of cost, moving further today I got the monitor with no damage to it at all not even to the box of the monitor, everything was good, after that I was now only concerned about the dead pixels, blb, ips glow and uniformity. So after assembling and plugging the monitor I put it to power and held my hands together because what ever I would have got would be what I have kept since I could not return it back to USA and claim warranty for deadpixels etc and would cost me alot for shipping and time,days etc...so my tentions were high, so when the monitor reached the desktop everything was blurry since I had a 1366x768 desktop on it...and the resolution etc...after installing the drivers and setting up everything, I went to do the tests, and my first relief was that there was no dust etc behind the screen, no dead pixels, switched to full black screen and no blb







as well I could only see is pitch black screen so no ips glow







, turning to the whites I could only see white and only white... with no yellow patchy screen on most parts like most others have posted here, it is clear white...I don't know if it is perfect or not but it does seem to me, I am attaching some pictures below but they are taken from my galaxy s3 so the actual quality is not in it but you guys can understand what it is







and yeh if anyone is concerned about the manufacture date, then it is March 2016...the first shocker was that the screen is really really big man...when looking at the pictures and videos on internet I thought it was normal just some what bigger than my 18 inch ...lol .. please do say if you think something is wrong or I may have not checked properly...and the settings I am using is by some person few pages before in this thread...I seem to like them but just increased brightness to 35...


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Hello guys,

You may remember me from the Asus PG279Q thread. I bought 3 of those on Amazon.es and they were utter garbage. Massive orange glow due to backlight bleed, dust specks, terrible uniformity... you name it.

Bonus picture showing the only protection Amazon.es uses to ship the PG279Q



Almost poetic really, it comes in a friggin' trash bag! The box on these monitors is filthy, banged up and one of them even had a hole in it.

So Asus was a no go and I bought my first Acer XB271HU on Thursday, it arrived today (apparently it came from the UK, don't ask). EDIT: Forgot to mention Mfg. date is February 2016

Let's compare the two shall we:

- Better shipping protection (this is an Amazon.es issue, but I'm going to be comprehensive here)



- Color uniformity (white background) is MILES ahead of the Asus' (don't have the energy to create a DisplayCAL uniformity chart with my Spyder5, just take my word for it)

- Backlight bleed is quite an improvement over the Asus, but still not perfect. It would really be hard to decide if I had to RMA based on this alone. Here's a picture with 25 brightness, bleed is worse in real life, there's even some on the bottom center (the classic "loosen the screw" spot) but it's just to show that there's only one corner that's pretty bad:



- The base is a lot "shorter" that means I can put the screen quite a few centimeters farther away, which I like a lot

- You can turn the power LED off... man that's BRILLIANT. The Asus is a lot less bright and it can tell you when G-Sync is active, but NOTHING beats LED OFF.

*- Now the bad part, I have what looks like a cluster of bright/dead/stuck pixels, it's strange because they show on white AND black background (!?)*. Here's the picture:



Finally, here comes the fun part: after months and months of pretty stable pricing, TODAY out of the blue the price on this thing dropped about 16€ on Amazon.es... what the hell man! Of course I just RMA'ed the first one AND I ordered a second unit. I will be keeping the best one of the two (in any case, Amazon.es would refund the difference).



Fun times, fun times.

Cheers,

EOG


----------



## Cyalume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> You may remember me from the Asus PG279Q thread. I bought 3 of those on Amazon.es and they were utter garbage. Massive orange glow due to backlight bleed, dust specks, terrible uniformity... you name it.
> 
> Bonus picture showing the only protection Amazon.es uses to ship the PG279Q
> 
> 
> 
> Almost poetic really, it comes in a friggin' trash bag! The box on these monitors is filthy, banged up and one of them even had a hole in it.
> 
> So Asus was a no go and I bought my first Acer XB271HU on Thursday, it arrived today (apparently it came from the UK, don't ask).
> 
> Let's compare the two shall we:
> 
> - Better shipping protection (this is an Amazon.es issue, but I'm going to be comprehensive here)
> 
> 
> 
> - Color uniformity (white background) is MILES ahead of the Asus' (don't have the energy to create a DisplayCAL uniformity chart with my Spyder5, just take my word for it)
> 
> - Backlight bleed is quite an improvement over the Asus, but still not perfect. It would really be hard to decide if I had to RMA based on this alone. Here's a picture with 25 brightness, bleed is worse in real life, there's even some on the bottom center (the classic "loosen the screw" spot) but it's just to show that there's only one corner that's pretty bad:
> 
> 
> 
> - The base is a lot "shorter" that means I can put the screen quite a few centimeters farther away, which I like a lot
> 
> - You can turn the power LED off... man that's BRILLIANT. The Asus is a lot less bright and it can tell you when G-Sync is active, but NOTHING beats LED OFF.
> 
> *- Now the bad part, I have what looks like a cluster of bright/dead/stuck pixels, it's strange because they show on white AND black background (!?)*. Here's the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, here comes the fun part: after months and months of pretty stable pricing, TODAY out of the blue the price on this thing dropped about 16€ on Amazon.es... what the hell man! Of course I just RMA'ed the first one AND I ordered a second unit. I will be keeping the best one of the two (in any case, Amazon.es would refund the difference).
> 
> 
> 
> Fun times, fun times.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> EOG


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> You may remember me from the Asus PG279Q thread. I bought 3 of those on Amazon.es and they were utter garbage. Massive orange glow due to backlight bleed, dust specks, terrible uniformity... you name it.
> 
> Bonus picture showing the only protection Amazon.es uses to ship the PG279Q
> 
> 
> 
> Almost poetic really, it comes in a friggin' trash bag! The box on these monitors is filthy, banged up and one of them even had a hole in it.
> 
> So Asus was a no go and I bought my first Acer XB271HU on Thursday, it arrived today (apparently it came from the UK, don't ask).
> 
> Let's compare the two shall we:
> 
> - Better shipping protection (this is an Amazon.es issue, but I'm going to be comprehensive here)
> 
> 
> 
> - Color uniformity (white background) is MILES ahead of the Asus' (don't have the energy to create a DisplayCAL uniformity chart with my Spyder5, just take my word for it)
> 
> - Backlight bleed is quite an improvement over the Asus, but still not perfect. It would really be hard to decide if I had to RMA based on this alone. Here's a picture with 25 brightness, bleed is worse in real life, there's even some on the bottom center (the classic "loosen the screw" spot) but it's just to show that there's only one corner that's pretty bad:
> 
> 
> 
> - The base is a lot "shorter" that means I can put the screen quite a few centimeters farther away, which I like a lot
> 
> - You can turn the power LED off... man that's BRILLIANT. The Asus is a lot less bright and it can tell you when G-Sync is active, but NOTHING beats LED OFF.
> 
> *- Now the bad part, I have what looks like a cluster of bright/dead/stuck pixels, it's strange because they show on white AND black background (!?)*. Here's the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, here comes the fun part: after months and months of pretty stable pricing, TODAY out of the blue the price on this thing dropped about 16€ on Amazon.es... what the hell man! Of course I just RMA'ed the first one AND I ordered a second unit. I will be keeping the best one of the two (in any case, Amazon.es would refund the difference).
> 
> 
> 
> Fun times, fun times.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> EOG


The white pixels you speak of is an issue that I had as well, and one that I may be common amongst owners of this model... In the three units I received, the first had a white pixel, the second had TONS of stuck pixels -everywhere- of all different colors, the third had terrible uniformity and a few of those white pixels as well.


----------



## exzacklyright

So is there a post with proper calibration profiles?


----------



## Joninator

Is this bad black light bleeding?



Taken about 2 meters away. Took it as a video then did a screen shot.


----------



## thedosbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So is there a post with proper calibration profiles?


This post contains links to a couple:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/2980_20#post_24777979


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedosbox*
> 
> This post contains links to a couple:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/2980_20#post_24777979


Man all those were bad (yellowish or reddish) except for crest's.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Man all those were bad (yellowish or reddish) except for crest's.


That might be because the one that @Crest posted was left at default colors (RGB settings normal) and relied on the color profile to fix the whitepoint. Did you try changing your RGB settings to the same as the users that posted profiles? (ex. @zerocool23 suggests RGB settings of 97-93-100, which should pull out most of the yellow/green tint)

Really, you should be able to get most of the way to a calibrated screen just by setting your RGB gains correctly to reduce the yellow tint. The one thing you'll probably have to use a profile for is to fix the gamma. By default it will probably make dark colors too bright / washed out looking. If you find RGB settings for your screen that get a white color you're happy with, you can try my profile that just corrects the gamma and leaves the colors alone. I posted it here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/5060#post_25108348


----------



## ChevChelios

what about simply setting the monitor into sRGB mode and then adjusting the brightness to your preference ? How will that look ?

Ive heard reviews say that is more than sufficient for most average users and that sRGB modes by default look good on PG279Q / XB271HU

though, i dont know if sRGB affects input lag on XB271HU or not


----------



## shafat77

I think once your calibrate your monitor to 6500k white point, most of the yellow tint should go away. Now, if you have a yellow tinted monitor to begin with or you think that the calibration is too yellow for you, then you can adjust red and green level to your liking. The calibrator really enhances your gamma and dark level,as well as your white color temperature like Nefrusy said.

As for SRGB mode, its a good start, however, you are limited to your SRGB color gamut. Some monitors can show over 100% srgb colors, while others fall short. Mine for example, can only show 99.2% srgb gamut when srgb mode is used. You can give it a shot, or try to calibrate it using srgb mode, but I am almost positive, rgb/ regular mode will give better color representation when calibrated.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> what about simply setting the monitor into sRGB mode and then adjusting the brightness to your preference ? How will that look ?
> 
> Ive heard reviews say that is more than sufficient for most average users and that sRGB modes by default look good on PG279Q / XB271HU
> 
> though, i dont know if sRGB affects input lag on XB271HU or not


Sometimes sRGB modes are pretty good... but in this case all it does is switch to these settings:
Brightness: 80
Contrast: 50
Colour Temp: Warm

As soon as you touch one of these settings, the sRGB mode turns off. But it really isn't doing anything other than flipping those particular settings to those pre-loaded values. I tested with my colorimeter to confirm, the color gamut stays the same.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Sometimes sRGB modes are pretty good... but in this case all it does is switch to these settings:
> Brightness: 80
> Contrast: 50
> Colour Temp: Warm
> 
> As soon as you touch one of these settings, the sRGB mode turns off. But it really isn't doing anything other than flipping those particular settings to those pre-loaded values. I tested with my colorimeter to confirm, the color gamut stays the same.


wait what ? you cant even adjust the _brightness_ on XB271HU without the sRGB mode falling off ? for real ?

can you do decent calibration with simply online tools/websites ? if so - which ones ?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> wait what ? you cant even adjust the _brightness_ on XB271HU without the sRGB mode falling off ? for real ?
> 
> can you do decent calibration with simply online tools/websites ? if so - which ones ?


I was trying to point out that sRGB mode doesn't do anything useful on this monitor. On other monitors, for example my U3011, it actually changes the color gamut of the display. On the XB271HU, it's basically just a preset mode for Brightness=80, Contrast=50, Color=Warm. You can achieve the exact same results by simply setting those values manually... in other words its usefulness is limited.

From what I've seen from other users (and my own experience), the monitor doesn't need much calibration to make it look good anyway--unless you got a panel with really bad uniformity, meaning it may look white in the center, but the top or sides may look darker/brown/yellow etc. As long as you have a decently uniform display, you can just pick Color=User, then set the RGB gains to get a decent white. Obviously it's easier if you have a colorimeter so you can measure exactly how white it is, but you can probably do just as well by eyeballing it.

My recommendation for settings is something like this:
*Brightness: 25-30* (higher if you really like bright screens, but that should be close to a calibrated 120 nits)
*Contrast: 50* (going higher will start clipping bright colors)
*Color Temp: User, RGB values R97-G93-B100* (this assumes a screen with a yellowish tint, which most seem to be)

So really, the only two controls I recommend playing with are Brightness, and Color Temp RGB gains. I spent a lot of time trying out the different modes and settings, but most of them are better left at their default values (usually off). Brightness is a personal preference thing, and Color Temp can help take away any tint. If whites have a yellowish tint, then lower Red & Green. If it's reddish then lower Red. Etc.

FYI, the Warm color mode is simply RGB = 100-100-100, which isn't that far off of 6500K calibrated for my display. In my case I get about 6200K with a little yellow tint.


----------



## ChevChelios

thanks man


----------



## ASAPscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> In regards to the 20th pin, I do not thing there is any immediate damage concern. It does add a slight jolt of voltage in the cable and the connectors. It is mostly a issue if you use any sleep feature on your monitor (Deep Sleep) or from your pc. When the monitor needs to wake up, that's when the high voltage kicks in.
> 
> As for the VESA complaint brand, I stumbled upon Accell by reading some of the reviews in amazon. I was a click away from buying Amazon Basic cable before I learned about this issue. Since DP is very finicky, so please do not cheap out on cable. Get a decent well priced cable and most of you connector issues will go away


Thanks, Shafat! New cable is working great. I wish they didn't even include a DP cable with the monitor given how much headache it may cause.


----------



## Pandora's Box

I really think if you are going to buy a monitor as expensive as this one, you should be able to afford to buy a display color calibrator such as the colormunki display. All these questions about proper calibration settings would be solved.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I really think if you are going to buy a monitor as expensive as this one, you should be able to afford to buy a display color calibrator such as the colormunki display. All these questions about proper calibration settings would be solved.


Wow, you just literally posted exactly what I was thinking. I see a ton of posts asking about the "insert random color here" tint on white background.

It's a $800 display, you can eyeball calibration with the RGB controls on the OSD and if you're still not satisfied, just spend another ~$90-150 on a calibrator. That should cut down the color tint "spam" on the thread quite a bit.

You can try your luck with other people's calibration profile but each unit has its own color signature so to speak.

It doesn't make too much sense complaining about color on a $800 display when you can calibrate it easily with a device which costs a fraction of that.


----------



## bob70932

So is it best not to use the DP cable that comes with the monitor? And if so any recommendation for a good dp cable.

Cheers


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> Wow, you just literally posted exactly what I was thinking. I see a ton of posts asking about the "insert random color here" tint on white background.
> 
> It's a $800 display, you can eyeball calibration with the RGB controls on the OSD and if you're still not satisfied, just spend another ~$90-150 on a calibrator. That should cut down the color tint "spam" on the thread quite a bit.


Calibration or tweaking the rgb values in the OSD can give you a "true" white on a part of the image. The big color disuniformity of this model still makes for an overall off-white color because of the deviation from the calibrated point. In theory I can imagine the gpu or software compensating for the display's color disuniformity but I don't know of any software that does this, maybe someone can chime in on this?


----------



## twelvie

Has anyone had the issue from this thread: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751/page/6

Sorry if it's been mentioned recently, I don't really want to trawl through 500 pages - I just saw this problem earlier for the first time after owning the monitor for about a week. Wondering whether it's an intermittent thing that effects all monitors under particular settings, or just some.

My settings at the time were running at 144hz in Nvidia control panel, although I checked and it was set to overclock to 165hz on the monitor itself (it read that it was running at 144hz though). Will wait and see whether I see it again, turning the monitor off and on again seems to fix it. Some users on that forum were reporting it happening when they have ULMB set.

Basically the Acer rep has said it is fixed with a firmware upgrade that you will actually need to send the monitor in for. He has also said it isn't at risk of damaging the monitor if you decide against the firmware route.

Currently running with overclock off at 144hz. Will continue to report back if this interests anyone...


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Hello again guys,

I'll try to keep it short and sweet.

I ordered one Asus PG279Q @ Amazon.es and had it replaced two times. All three are now RMA'ed, waiting for refund.

After seeing the 3rd garbage Asus, I ordered two Acer XB271HU's. I just received the second one, I'm calling it sample #2.

Asus PG279Q vs. Acer XB271HU:

- 2 Asus had dust, Acer's don't
- 2 Asus had "massive orange glow" on bottom right corner Acer's don't
- 1 Asus had very noticeable backlight bleed on a corner, Acer's don't
- 3 Asus had TERRIBLE uniformity (white background), Acer's are WAY better, uniformity is really good

So, the Acer is way better on pretty much EVERYTHING defects wise, backlight bleed IS THERE, but it's toned way down compared to Asus

Acer #1 vs. Acer #2:

They're pretty much identical, except both have 1 pixel defect:

#1 really weird cluster of dead/bright pixels (you can see it on both black AND white background)
#2 just ONE dead pixel (it's black)

I will be getting my 3rd (sample #3, replacement of sample #1) and FINAL Acer on Monday, I'll probably keep the best one after comparing samples #2 and #3


----------



## wsfrazier

When using a Colormunki Display to calibrate a monitor like this... Do you need to play games in Windowed Mode to use the calibration profile, or will it hold the calibration in Fullscreen as well?

Never used one before, and wasn't sure if it acts like a .icc profile would in Windows. I know fullscreen gaming usually ignores any .icc profiles.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> When using a Colormunki Display to calibrate a monitor like this... Do you need to play games in Windowed Mode to use the calibration profile, or will it hold the calibration in Fullscreen as well?
> 
> Never used one before, and wasn't sure if it acts like a .icc profile would in Windows. I know fullscreen gaming usually ignores any .icc profiles.


From what I have read online icc profiles are ignored in fullscreen gaming. HOWEVER I just tested this with Overwatch and I dont see an ounce of difference between fullscreen and borderless window mode in regards to color/brightness/gamma. So to me its using the ICC profile.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twelvie*
> 
> Has anyone had the issue from this thread: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751/page/6
> 
> Sorry if it's been mentioned recently, I don't really want to trawl through 500 pages - I just saw this problem earlier for the first time after owning the monitor for about a week. Wondering whether it's an intermittent thing that effects all monitors under particular settings, or just some.
> 
> My settings at the time were running at 144hz in Nvidia control panel, although I checked and it was set to overclock to 165hz on the monitor itself (it read that it was running at 144hz though). Will wait and see whether I see it again, turning the monitor off and on again seems to fix it. Some users on that forum were reporting it happening when they have ULMB set.
> 
> Basically the Acer rep has said it is fixed with a firmware upgrade that you will actually need to send the monitor in for. He has also said it isn't at risk of damaging the monitor if you decide against the firmware route.
> 
> Currently running with overclock off at 144hz. Will continue to report back if this interests anyone...


Yes I've experienced this MINOR bug with all three PG279Q's and my first Acer XB271HU.

With the Acer in fact I saw the issue THE VERY FIRST TIME I plugged it in via HDMI to compare with the Asus #3, so it was @ 60hz.

If I'm not mistaken it's a problem with the G-Sync module firmware, I'm not sure if you can get it to happen with G-Sync off. It should happen to everybody sooner or later (it probably happens more frequently with certain GPUs, who knows).

In any case, the fix is VERY EASY, I think you can do any of these:

- Get in and out of fullscreen (games, madVR video renderer exclusive fullscreen, etc.)
- Change refresh rate
- Turn the monitor off and back on

It's really pretty random, sometimes you can get it several times an hour and others you don't get it for a whole day. I think it depends how much you change refresh rate or enter/exit fullscreen content.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> Hello again guys,
> 
> I'll try to keep it short and sweet.
> 
> I ordered one Asus PG279Q @ Amazon.es and had it replaced two times. All three are now RMA'ed, waiting for refund.
> 
> After seeing the 3rd garbage Asus, I ordered two Acer XB271HU's. I just received the second one, I'm calling it sample #2.
> 
> Asus PG279Q vs. Acer XB271HU:
> 
> - 2 Asus had dust, Acer's don't
> - 2 Asus had "massive orange glow" on bottom right corner Acer's don't
> - 1 Asus had very noticeable backlight bleed on a corner, Acer's don't
> - 3 Asus had TERRIBLE uniformity (white background), Acer's are WAY better, uniformity is really good
> 
> So, the Acer is way better on pretty much EVERYTHING defects wise, backlight bleed IS THERE, but it's toned way down compared to Asus
> 
> Acer #1 vs. Acer #2:
> 
> They're pretty much identical, except both have 1 pixel defect:
> 
> #1 really weird cluster of dead/bright pixels (you can see it on both black AND white background)
> #2 just ONE dead pixel (it's black)
> 
> I will be getting my 3rd (sample #3, replacement of sample #1) and FINAL Acer on Monday, I'll probably keep the best one after comparing samples #2 and #3


I'd suggest just keeping your second Acer if the BLB and uniformity are good and the dead pixel isn't near the center. You won't get a perfect panel and your next one will likely be worse. Good luck though.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I'd suggest just keeping your second Acer if the BLB and uniformity are good and the dead pixel isn't near the center. You won't get a perfect panel and your next one will likely be worse. Good luck though.


I have a real problem with dead pixels, they make me sick. I don't think I'll be able to keep this one, maybe I'll forget about the whole thing, but man it's hard to let go of 144Hz G-Sync

None of the 3 Asus had dead pixels, and Acer is now 2 for 2, which is curious to say the least.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> I have a real problem with dead pixels, they make me sick. I don't think I'll be able to keep this one, maybe I'll forget about the whole thing, but man it's hard to let go of 144Hz G-Sync
> 
> None of the 3 Asus had dead pixels, and Acer is now 2 for 2, which is curious to say the least.


Yeah I see what you mean, but I'm far more concerned about BLB and uniformity issues since these affect large areas of the screen. Mine has a small bright dot (about the size of 1/4 a pixel, it's some weird manufacturing defect and not a stuck pixel) on the lower center, and I almost never see it so it's not a dealbreaker. I have practically no BLB and uniformity while not perfect is so much better than the PG279Q and XB270HU units I returned, that's way more important than a single pixel defect IMO.


----------



## Pandora's Box

It's luck of the draw, keep trying. My display is almost perfect, very very very small amount of backlight bleed and that's mainly due to it being a ips display. No dead pixels, no dust. I struck gold on the first try (Amazon).


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twelvie*
> 
> Has anyone had the issue from this thread: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751/page/6
> 
> Sorry if it's been mentioned recently, I don't really want to trawl through 500 pages - I just saw this problem earlier for the first time after owning the monitor for about a week. Wondering whether it's an intermittent thing that effects all monitors under particular settings, or just some.
> 
> My settings at the time were running at 144hz in Nvidia control panel, although I checked and it was set to overclock to 165hz on the monitor itself (it read that it was running at 144hz though). Will wait and see whether I see it again, turning the monitor off and on again seems to fix it. Some users on that forum were reporting it happening when they have ULMB set.
> 
> Basically the Acer rep has said it is fixed with a firmware upgrade that you will actually need to send the monitor in for. He has also said it isn't at risk of damaging the monitor if you decide against the firmware route.
> 
> Currently running with overclock off at 144hz. Will continue to report back if this interests anyone...


yeah Im interested in whether you will have this bug without the 165Hz OC


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Calibration or tweaking the rgb values in the OSD can give you a "true" white on a part of the image. The big color disuniformity of this model still makes for an overall off-white color because of the deviation from the calibrated point. In theory I can imagine the gpu or software compensating for the display's color disuniformity but I don't know of any software that does this, maybe someone can chime in on this?


Something like this is what you're after: http://displaycal.net/


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Something like this is what you're after: http://displaycal.net/


Just remember you still need the actual display calibrating hardware for this software to work.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Just remember you still need the actual display calibrating hardware for this software to work.


It's also important to realize that you can only hardware calibrate a monitor as far as it lets you and accuracy is highly dependent on the meter(s) used. Most consumer if not all consumer monitors only allow for basic hardware calibration and the rest has to be done with software profiling that only works where supported.


----------



## zeuswsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twelvie*
> 
> Has anyone had the issue from this thread: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751/page/6
> 
> Sorry if it's been mentioned recently, I don't really want to trawl through 500 pages - I just saw this problem earlier for the first time after owning the monitor for about a week. Wondering whether it's an intermittent thing that effects all monitors under particular settings, or just some.
> 
> My settings at the time were running at 144hz in Nvidia control panel, although I checked and it was set to overclock to 165hz on the monitor itself (it read that it was running at 144hz though). Will wait and see whether I see it again, turning the monitor off and on again seems to fix it. Some users on that forum were reporting it happening when they have ULMB set.
> 
> Basically the Acer rep has said it is fixed with a firmware upgrade that you will actually need to send the monitor in for. He has also said it isn't at risk of damaging the monitor if you decide against the firmware route.
> 
> Currently running with overclock off at 144hz. Will continue to report back if this interests anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Im interested in whether you will have this bug without the 165Hz OC
Click to expand...

I get this once or twice a month. Turning the monitor on and off fixes it for me. Not a big deal. At least not a big enough deal that I would risk Acer messing up my my monitor for a firmware update. I run 144hz all the time.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevChelios

aight


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeuswsu*
> 
> I get this once or twice a month. Turning the monitor on and off fixes it for me. Not a big deal. At least not a big enough deal that I would risk Acer messing up my my monitor for a firmware update. I run 144hz all the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Is it intermittent for no apparent reason? Or only when overclocking or waking from sleep or alt tabbing? From the stories i've seen i am unclear if it's certain things that actually cause it or if it is just random.


----------



## zeuswsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Is it intermittent for no apparent reason? Or only when overclocking or waking from sleep or alt tabbing? From the stories i've seen i am unclear if it's certain things that actually cause it or if it is just random.


I've never overclocked the monitor. It seems like it's random. I've only noticed it when gaming, but then again that's what I'm doing on my PC 90% of the time. I do alt tab a lot so that's possible.


----------



## wsfrazier

Just got mine in yesterday, bought refurb from Acer's eBay store. BLB and IPS glow are very minimal, even less so with brightness around 25 and after calibration. Guess I got lucky for a $499.

Couple questions though, even to get just 144hz working, I had to turn on OC in the OSD menu, and then select 144. With the OC settings set to Off, it wouldn't even let me change the refresh from 60. Is that how it's supposed to work? I didn't think 144 was considered an OC.

Is there any kind of hardware gsync indicator on this by chance? Like an LED or power LED color change, I thought I remember reading something about that. Could be wrong. I guess my OCD would just like to know if Gsync is on without using the massive nVidia overlay all the time. Speaking of Power LED's, why is it sometimes the light is blue, and others orange. Does this indicate anything?

This is my first 144hz monitor, and wow. I didn't realize how much better just using Windows and the mouse cursor would be in day to day stuff. I want a 2nd one now, because my current 60hz secondary monitor just feels bad now.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> Just got mine in yesterday, bought refurb from Acer's eBay store. BLB and IPS glow are very minimal, even less so with brightness around 25 and after calibration. Guess I got lucky for a $499.
> 
> Couple questions though, even to get just 144hz working, I had to turn on OC in the OSD menu, and then select 144. With the OC settings set to Off, it wouldn't even let me change the refresh from 60. Is that how it's supposed to work? I didn't think 144 was considered an OC.
> 
> Is there any kind of hardware gsync indicator on this by chance? Like an LED or power LED color change, I thought I remember reading something about that. Could be wrong. I guess my OCD would just like to know if Gsync is on without using the massive nVidia overlay all the time. Speaking of Power LED's, why is it sometimes the light is blue, and others orange. Does this indicate anything?
> 
> This is my first 144hz monitor, and wow. I didn't realize how much better just using Windows and the mouse cursor would be in day to day stuff. I want a 2nd one now, because my current 60hz secondary monitor just feels bad now.


Nice price! Sounds like a steal for a monitor with no obvious defects!

That's strange about having to OC to get 144Hz. What graphics card are you using? On my 780 Ti, I have no problems switching to 144Hz, but if I enable OC then 120Hz becomes my max. I've heard that 780 and lower, you only get 120Hz due to the G-Sync module being newer. But your case is almost the opposite of mine.

You should be able to tell if the monitor is in G-Sync mode in the OSD by going to the info menu (little "i", at bottom), and it says something like "Mode: G-Sync". When ULMB mode is enabled, you'd see that there, or if neither G-Sync nor ULMB is enabled, it says something like "Normal". The other way to tell is to enable the FPS counter through the OSD. It really shows the monitor's current refresh rate. If G-Sync isn't working right, then it'll be pegged at a static rate (ex. 144Hz). When it's working, that number will fluctuate like crazy.

The blue light is the normal power color... if it is orange, it means the monitor is either in standby, or somehow the monitor went into burn-in mode. Some people--including myself--have had their monitors randomly/accidentally go into this mode. As far as I know, it doesn't hurt anything... it's a mode you can enable in the service menu (hold far left button when turning on), that will display color patterns on the screen when it doesn't have a signal. You can turn it off in the service menu and that orange light will go back to blue.


----------



## wsfrazier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Nice price! Sounds like a steal for a monitor with no obvious defects!
> 
> That's strange about having to OC to get 144Hz. What graphics card are you using? On my 780 Ti, I have no problems switching to 144Hz, but if I enable OC then 120Hz becomes my max. I've heard that 780 and lower, you only get 120Hz due to the G-Sync module being newer. But your case is almost the opposite of mine.
> 
> You should be able to tell if the monitor is in G-Sync mode in the OSD by going to the info menu (little "i", at bottom), and it says something like "Mode: G-Sync". When ULMB mode is enabled, you'd see that there, or if neither G-Sync nor ULMB is enabled, it says something like "Normal". The other way to tell is to enable the FPS counter through the OSD. It really shows the monitor's current refresh rate. If G-Sync isn't working right, then it'll be pegged at a static rate (ex. 144Hz). When it's working, that number will fluctuate like crazy.
> 
> The blue light is the normal power color... if it is orange, it means the monitor is either in standby, or somehow the monitor went into burn-in mode. Some people--including myself--have had their monitors randomly/accidentally go into this mode. As far as I know, it doesn't hurt anything... it's a mode you can enable in the service menu (hold far left button when turning on), that will display color patterns on the screen when it doesn't have a signal. You can turn it off in the service menu and that orange light will go back to blue.


I have a 980Ti, so I doubt it's that. I will play more with it when I get home. I did notice mine did go into burn-in mode. I think this has something to do with my X-Rite Colormunki and using ADC to calibrate. When I don't use ADC, it seems to stay out of burn-in mode. Which is fine, need don't ADC anyway to calibrate.

Speaking of calibrating, the software was asking if my backlight was RGB LED or White LED. What does this monitor have, if it even matters?

I came from an LG 34UM65 1080p Ultrawide ([email protected]) and I love 1440p and 144hz. But I still can't but help feel like I downgraded to a smaller monitor, especially in games like WoW or Final Fantasy. They seems less immersive. But man, soon as I fire up an FPS like CS:GO or Overwatch, I love the 144hz. Plus I don't need to run much AA anymore, if any.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> I have a 980Ti, so I doubt it's that. I will play more with it when I get home. I did notice mine did go into burn-in mode. I think this has something to do with my X-Rite Colormunki and using ADC to calibrate. When I don't use ADC, it seems to stay out of burn-in mode. Which is fine, need don't ADC anyway to calibrate.
> 
> Speaking of calibrating, the software was asking if my backlight was RGB LED or White LED. What does this monitor have, if it even matters?
> 
> I came from an LG 34UM65 1080p Ultrawide ([email protected]) and I love 1440p and 144hz. But I still can't but help feel like I downgraded to a smaller monitor, especially in games like WoW or Final Fantasy. They seems less immersive. But man, soon as I fire up an FPS like CS:GO or Overwatch, I love the 144hz. Plus I don't need to run much AA anymore, if any.


Oh that's right, I think mine went into burn-in mode from the same thing (I let ColorMunki do ADC).

This monitor has White LED. Nearly all current monitors will have that sort of backlight... RGB LEDs are found on some pro models (ex. higher end Dells). You should get more accurate readings by selecting White LED.

Before I got the XB271HU I was looking at the ultrawides with curiosity, especially the Z35. That one has the same size & resolution specs as your LG, but with a curved screen, G-Sync, and up to 200Hz (though in practice it only works well up to about 120Hz).


----------



## raiven60

Hi guys,
I have bought the combo XB271HU plus X-Rite ColorMunki (is not only for that display, I have one Samsung TV and Benq Projector) that I will get in a few days.

So, I have read almost the 20 last pages and used the searh and I don't have found anything that gives me an answer for my concerning... The point is (or at least, what I have understood): the ColorMunki calibrator is going to make me an ICC profile, that will be loaded into the Windows system and will correct the colors for me, and what surprised me is that normally, the games that runs in Fullscreen are overriding (or ignoring) that ICC profile, so the other option is to play with Borderless windows, but then, the G-SYNC will not run...

And now my question: Is there any option that the ColorMunki corrects or helps me to correct the display configuration but not as ICC profile but as the normal OSD configuration? I mean, instead of changing the values in the ICC profile, that helps me changing it in the OSD configuration.

If not, I'm not going to enjoy of a good calibrated display while I'm gaming, that is the main purpose of that monitor!!!

Thank you all


----------



## Bloodshot47

What do you guys think about this blb. I know it's not taken in a completely dark room but in honesty my camera makes the blb a lot worse. It definitely looks better then this picture in a completely dark room. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiven60*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have bought the combo XB271HU plus X-Rite ColorMunki (is not only for that display, I have one Samsung TV and Benq Projector) that I will get in a few days.
> 
> So, I have read almost the 20 last pages and used the searh and I don't have found anything that gives me an answer for my concerning... The point is (or at least, what I have understood): the ColorMunki calibrator is going to make me an ICC profile, that will be loaded into the Windows system and will correct the colors for me, and what surprised me is that normally, the games that runs in Fullscreen are overriding (or ignoring) that ICC profile, so the other option is to play with Borderless windows, but then, the G-SYNC will not run...
> 
> And now my question: Is there any option that the ColorMunki corrects or helps me to correct the display configuration but not as ICC profile but as the normal OSD configuration? I mean, instead of changing the values in the ICC profile, that helps me changing it in the OSD configuration.
> 
> If not, I'm not going to enjoy of a good calibrated display while I'm gaming, that is the main purpose of that monitor!!!
> 
> Thank you all


http://displaycal.net/
http://reshade.me/news

That's about all you can do. The only way you can have a properly calibrated display regardless of profile support is if it lets you calibrate the LUT. You could use a LUT box (expensive) but, I believe the best you can do there is 60hz and I don't know if G-Sync would work with one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodshot47*
> 
> What do you guys think about this blb. I know it's not taken in a completely dark room but in honesty my camera makes the blb a lot worse. It definitely looks better then this picture in a completely dark room. What are your thoughts?


The clouding in the lower right corner looks pretty bad, what brightness do you have it at?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiven60*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have bought the combo XB271HU plus X-Rite ColorMunki (is not only for that display, I have one Samsung TV and Benq Projector) that I will get in a few days.
> 
> So, I have read almost the 20 last pages and used the searh and I don't have found anything that gives me an answer for my concerning... The point is (or at least, what I have understood): the ColorMunki calibrator is going to make me an ICC profile, that will be loaded into the Windows system and will correct the colors for me, and what surprised me is that normally, the games that runs in Fullscreen are overriding (or ignoring) that ICC profile, so the other option is to play with Borderless windows, but then, the G-SYNC will not run...
> 
> And now my question: Is there any option that the ColorMunki corrects or helps me to correct the display configuration but not as ICC profile but as the normal OSD configuration? I mean, instead of changing the values in the ICC profile, that helps me changing it in the OSD configuration.
> 
> If not, I'm not going to enjoy of a good calibrated display while I'm gaming, that is the main purpose of that monitor!!!
> 
> Thank you all


Gsync does work in windowed mode quite well


----------



## Bloodshot47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> http://displaycal.net/
> http://reshade.me/news
> 
> That's about all you can do. The only way you can have a properly calibrated display regardless of profile support is if it lets you calibrate the LUT. You could use a LUT box (expensive) but, I believe the best you can do there is 60hz and I don't know if G-Sync would work with one.
> The clouding in the lower right corner looks pretty bad, what brightness do you have it at?


It's way more visible using phone camera in person the bottom right glow looks about the same as the glow at the left of the screen in the picture. I'm at 100 brightness and 50 contrast


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiven60*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have bought the combo XB271HU plus X-Rite ColorMunki (is not only for that display, I have one Samsung TV and Benq Projector) that I will get in a few days.
> 
> So, I have read almost the 20 last pages and used the searh and I don't have found anything that gives me an answer for my concerning... The point is (or at least, what I have understood): the ColorMunki calibrator is going to make me an ICC profile, that will be loaded into the Windows system and will correct the colors for me, and what surprised me is that normally, the games that runs in Fullscreen are overriding (or ignoring) that ICC profile, so the other option is to play with Borderless windows, but then, the G-SYNC will not run...
> 
> And now my question: Is there any option that the ColorMunki corrects or helps me to correct the display configuration but not as ICC profile but as the normal OSD configuration? I mean, instead of changing the values in the ICC profile, that helps me changing it in the OSD configuration.
> 
> If not, I'm not going to enjoy of a good calibrated display while I'm gaming, that is the main purpose of that monitor!!!
> 
> Thank you all


As @Shardnax mentioned, getting the ICC profile to stick in fullscreen mode can be tricky. But... you don't really need it. If you download DisplayCal (which he also mentioned), it will help you do calibration using your OSD before you create the ICC profile. That way, you are about 90% of the way there just through OSD settings, the rest is gravy. The one downside is there's no way to fix your gamma through OSD... you only get the option of 2.2 or 1.8 (leave it at 2.2). It isn't awful by default but you'll probably notice darks are lighter than they should be. That can only be corrected with a profile.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodshot47*
> 
> It's way more visible using phone camera in person the bottom right glow looks about the same as the glow at the left of the screen in the picture. I'm at 100 brightness and 50 contrast


If it shows up on light colors in normal viewing conditions I'd return it. I'd say go for it, if it's not very noticeable on a black screen in a dark room and you think you can live with it. Unless you're in a really brightly lit area you may want to turn the brightness down.


----------



## raiven60

@Shardnax @nefrusy Thank you a lot guys! I will take a look.


----------



## Xeby

It seems to have been a week since Acer last reported on the firmware update for the monitor to fix the line down the middle issue. I was ready to pull the trigger on this monitor but think I'll wait till I can get one I wont' have to immediately send back.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> It seems to have been a week since Acer last reported on the firmware update for the monitor to fix the line down the middle issue. I was ready to pull the trigger on this monitor but think I'll wait till I can get one I wont' have to immediately send back.


You'll probably have to wait a few months then since they are only now finalizing the firmware and the unit you buy usually got manufactured a few months earlier. Just so you know what you're signing up for by waiting.


----------



## stalker8

How every body send their defective monitor to RMA?They should share the friware with we setup this on monitor...


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> You'll probably have to wait a few months then since they are only now finalizing the firmware and the unit you buy usually got manufactured a few months earlier. Just so you know what you're signing up for by waiting.


Yeah, but I think waiting two months or so is better than getting a monitor that bugs me every time a line appears down the middle.


----------



## Pandora's Box

No idea what you guys are talking about in regards to this "line" down the middle...


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> No idea what you guys are talking about in regards to this "line" down the middle...


http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751/page/6


----------



## Bloodshot47

Hey made a video about the BLB on my monitor keep in mind that even this camera over exaggerates it by A LOT.
The brightness is set to 100%
What do you guys think?
Keep her or get a replacement?


----------



## reset1101

Hi. I have one question. Does every unit of this monitor needs the firmware update thats on the work or just some units with "the line in the middle"? Thanks


----------



## ondoy

if you are experiencing the issue, then you need a fw upgrade.


----------



## reset1101

Thanks. I dont have the monitor, but Im thinking about buying it. And I was wondering if this issue happens in a lot of units or just a few of them.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodshot47*
> 
> Hey made a video about the BLB on my monitor keep in mind that even this camera over exaggerates it by A LOT.
> The brightness is set to 100%
> What do you guys think?
> Keep her or get a replacement?


"What do you guys think" "keep in mind that even this camera over exaggerates it by A LOT."
"The brightness is set to 100%"

First, any panel is going to look bad at 100% through a camera. You should have the brightness to about 20 which is around standard brightness on these IE 120 cd/m2. and check it. And if you are actually using the panel at 100%, you are burning your retina out at 320cd/m2 let alone your blacks will be non existent. Also without checking the white uniformity you are not considering the whole picture.

Posting bad, exaggerated, or inaccurate pictures and asking "Hows this?" is pointless.

Far from reality


Closer to reality


----------



## Shardnax

You can only guess at uniformity without a meter, not that it hurts to eyeball it. Agreed on the brightness, 100 is way too high.


----------



## Bloodshot47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> "What do you guys think" "keep in mind that even this camera over exaggerates it by A LOT."
> "The brightness is set to 100%"
> 
> First, any panel is going to look bad at 100% through a camera. You should have the brightness to about 20 which is around standard brightness on these IE 120 cd/m2. and check it. And if you are actually using the panel at 100%, you are burning your retina out at 320cd/m2 let alone your blacks will be non existent. Also without checking the white uniformity you are not considering the whole picture.
> 
> Posting bad, exaggerated, or inaccurate pictures and asking "Hows this?" is pointless.
> 
> Far from reality
> 
> 
> Closer to reality


Did you watch the video? I made it to illustrate the fact that I have very little no no blb and that most pictures exaggerate ips glow. I also do not use this screen at 100 but setting it to that to check for blb seems the best option because it seems to be fully exposed at that brightness


----------



## Shardnax

If you're fine with how it looks at the brightness setting you use, and there are no other issues, I'd say to keep it. It's a harder to tell with a video over a picture (provided the camera is passable) because there might randomly be blocking or other issues.


----------



## Bloodshot47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> If you're fine with how it looks at the brightness setting you use, and there are no other issues, I'd say to keep it. It's a harder to tell with a video over a picture (provided the camera is passable) because there might randomly be blocking or other issues.


The video when it looks at its best is what i see when im looking at the screen. Everytime i snap a picture it captures IPS glow and makes it look like i have HORRIBLE blb but thats not the case. The video captures the glow and bleed a lot better as you can see the glow goes away at certain angles and as far as the blb it does not.


----------



## Bloodshot47

What setting are you guys at, care to share?


----------



## Shardnax

I'm running my XB270HU at 18 brightness. I get minor bleed near a couple edges after it's been on for hours but, I find it passable and it's never distracted me.


----------



## Bloodshot47

My white uniformity isnt the greatest ( i have slight tint change at the left) but i seem to have very little BlB and zero dead pixels so i think im going to keep this one.


----------



## Joninator

About an inch of the screen on the right side of mine is a bit blue. Would that be ips glow or blb?


----------



## wsfrazier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> http://displaycal.net/
> http://reshade.me/news


So this this http://displaycal.net/ software better than the Colormunki display software that comes with my x-rite stuff?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodshot47*
> 
> My white uniformity isnt the greatest ( i have slight tint change at the left) but i seem to have very little BlB and zero dead pixels so i think im going to keep this one.


It seems like a keeper if the uniformity isn't terrible and you think you can live with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> So this this http://displaycal.net/ software better than the Colormunki display software that comes with my x-rite stuff?


The included software will be easier to run but, Displaycal is more fully featured and doesn't impose any limitations beyond any in the device FW.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodshot47*
> 
> Did you watch the video? I made it to illustrate the fact that I have very little no no blb and that most pictures exaggerate ips glow. I also do not use this screen at 100 but setting it to that to check for blb seems the best option because it seems to be fully exposed at that brightness


Ok, so why were you asking if it was good or if you should return it? Sarcasm? And yeah i watched it. The post seems pretty pointless then unless you were just gloating.


----------



## Bloodshot47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Ok, so why were you asking if it was good or if you should return it? Sarcasm? And yeah i watched it. The post seems pretty pointless then unless you were just gloating.


Well, yes most cameras over exaggerate IPS glow and you get a BLB look alike effect In the video. as you can see when i change camera angles you see IPS glow? correct? And when the camera goes directly in front of the monitor the glow fades away and you can see slight BLB? correct? I made this video to get some feedback as to if i am looking for the right effects when it comes to IPS glow and BLB.
I believe my monitor has very minimal BLB, But im not sure if im looking for the right thing.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodshot47*
> 
> Well, yes most cameras over exaggerate IPS glow and you get a BLB look alike effect In the video. as you can see when i change camera angles you see IPS glow? correct? And when the camera goes directly in front of the monitor the glow fades away and you can see slight BLB? correct? I made this video to get some feedback as to if i am looking for the right effects when it comes to IPS glow and BLB.
> I believe my monitor has very minimal BLB, But im not sure if im looking for the right thing.


It _seems_ like you got a pretty good one from your exaggerated representation even. What do you think is what matters. Hows it look in practice?
Disregarding the glow the only two spots that really stand out are the two flashlighting on the top. Which i would imagine is almost invisible at 80% less brightness.
But if i did see it at all on dark content i would probably just fix it. Most backlight bleed is fairly fixable. Depends on how invasive you want to get. I can see some people not wanting to bother, but for me personally if everything else is good like uniformity and no dead pixels i'd be happy with only a little backlight bleed. I wouldn't accept it without trying to remedy it first though, as i think it's worth trying before packing it up and return it in hopes for a better one, which is seemingly unlikely.
If your uniformity is good and you have no dead pixels i'd say you won the lottery.


----------



## Bloodshot47

Zero dead pixels but theres a slight tint difference the left side of the screen only visible on whites and if you really look for it and i do mean really look hard. When playing games or just browing the interne ti do not notice it whatsoever.


----------



## Bloodshot47

As far as fixing black light bleed. Is there anything besides messing with the monitor settings one can do to further get rid of black light bleed?


----------



## Bloodshot47

One last question do you guys get ips glow when you change your viewing angle? I get kind of a lot unless I look directly at the monitor from the direct front


----------



## Shardnax

Yes. It should be hard to notice except on dark backgrounds.


----------



## Joninator

About two inches of my screen is slightly bluish. Is that caused by blb or ips glow? Its on the right side of the screen. Most noticeable on white background.


----------



## shafat77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodshot47*
> 
> One last question do you guys get ips glow when you change your viewing angle? I get kind of a lot unless I look directly at the monitor from the direct front


Yes, to reinforce what Shardnax said, that is the nature of IPS glow. BLB is a constant issue, it will show up on every angle (orang-ish color), especially in dark background. IPS glow might show up in some angle, but usually go away when looked directly at it. Glow is a feature of ips panel, much like how tn panel, you see some color tint when looked from a side angle. As for blueish tint on the right hand side of the screen, it seems most people have it more or less. I think it is slightly different from white uniformity issue where there can be a off-white hue in the middle of the screen. The blue tint on the side is a known issue for this panel and Asus ips monitors but its nothing to be too concerned about.

At the end of the day, it all depends on how much of these issues are you willing to live with. You paid ~$800 for a panel and its up to you whether a certain panel lives up to your ~$800 expectations.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> *- Now the bad part, I have what looks like a cluster of bright/dead/stuck pixels, it's strange because they show on white AND black background (!?)*. Here's the picture:


So I've been evaluating this weird defect on the Acer #1 while I wait for Acer #3 (first and probably last RMA).

What I did is create a black 2560x1440 .png image and then "painted" two pixels, one white (to simulate "bright") and one blue (to simulate "stuck").

I made a photo of the image fullscreen, here's the result (defect is on the LEFT and the two SIMULATED bright/stuck pixels are on the right. Take into account that it looks like more than one pixel vertically because my hand was not perfectly steady when I shot the picture):



Conclusion: This monitor has some kind of "microparticle" which I can barely notice at my regular ~90cm viewing distance and it's most certainly NOT a dead pixel.

This Acer #1 has great uniformity, minimal BLB and NO dead pixels, just this one tiny defect (it's also not really the huge dust specks I saw on 2 of the Asus PG279Q''s).

In any case, tomorrow I will compare Acer #1 with Acer #3 and keep the best one. I don't think I'll be giving up on this whole thing after testing 6 monitors that's for sure!


----------



## Hackslash

your "microparticle" is called dust btw.


----------



## aumkarpraja

Quick question, my monitor has been acting weird for a bit. It does this thing where after the computer powers on the LED stays amber and does this weird colour cycle through RGB before going into the normal desktop view, after that the power LED stays amber and the refresh rate starts being kinda wonky. Any ideas as to what's going on?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aumkarpraja*
> 
> Quick question, my monitor has been acting weird for a bit. It does this thing where after the computer powers on the LED stays amber and does this weird colour cycle through RGB before going into the normal desktop view, after that the power LED stays amber and the refresh rate starts being kinda wonky. Any ideas as to what's going on?


Your monitor is in "burn-in" mode, which can be enabled/disabled through the service menu (hold left button as you turn it on). It doesn't harm anything, just means it will display color patterns when there's no signal to it.

BTW maybe the OP should start a FAQ on the first page of this thread, to address some common issues that get asked repeatedly. I can name quite a few things off the top of my head:

Known QC issues (dead pixel, BLB, dust, etc.)
Recommended OSD settings + profiles
DisplayPort cable problems (replacing cheapy OEM one with Accell brand)
Line down the middle issue (G-Sync firmware thing)
Refresh Rate issues: 120Hz max on GTX 780 and below, 144Hz for 780 Ti, 165Hz OC for 960+
Speakers stop working issue (turning off DTS to fix?)
Burn-in mode / Service Menu


----------



## aumkarpraja

It's weird that it happens whenever it likes. Especially after long periods of the monitor being off.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I just posted a thread on this, but I think here would be a good place to post too. Does anyone have any experience with Acer out of warranty repair?

I just bought an Acer Predator XB1 XB271HU that has a screen that was cracked during shipping for $100 from a very active member of this forum. I'm guessing it's not under warranty so I called in to try to get a quote for how much it would cost to fix, but they needed the serial number to check the warranty status before they could help me at all so now I have to wait until I get the monitor in the mail.

I've never sent a monitor in for out of warranty repair before as I've been very lucky so I'm not sure what I'm looking at for a repair bill especially for such a high end monitor. I've had my eye on this display for a long time so I took a chance here.

Any idea how much something like this costs? I'd be very happy if it was only a couple hundred dollars because that would mean I would have got the monitor for more than half off the retail price, but for all I know they will charge me a grand for the repair.

Anyone have any experience in this department?


----------



## Pereb

Acer doesn't do out of warranty panel replacements, I recall that someone on this forum tried before.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I just posted a thread on this, but I think here would be a good place to post too. Does anyone have any experience with Acer out of warranty repair?
> 
> I just bought an Acer Predator XB1 XB271HU that has a screen that was cracked during shipping for $100 from a very active member of this forum. I'm guessing it's not under warranty so I called in to try to get a quote for how much it would cost to fix, but they needed the serial number to check the warranty status before they could help me at all so now I have to wait until I get the monitor in the mail.
> 
> I've never sent a monitor in for out of warranty repair before as I've been very lucky so I'm not sure what I'm looking at for a repair bill especially for such a high end monitor. I've had my eye on this display for a long time so I took a chance here.
> 
> Any idea how much something like this costs? I'd be very happy if it was only a couple hundred dollars because that would mean I would have got the monitor for more than half off the retail price, but for all I know they will charge me a grand for the repair.
> 
> Anyone have any experience in this department?


I broke my PG348Q monitor (physical damage). ASUS wants to get 800$ for panel replacement. Applying same ratio you are looking at another 500$ for panel repair. lol. Would have been better to just buy a used working panel.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Hmm that's interesting. I'll play it by ear once I get the monitor and see how bad the crack is. I'll report back here on what they quote me with since I can't find that information online. Wish I could just buy the replacement panel online, but I don't see any.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aumkarpraja*
> 
> It's weird that it happens whenever it likes. Especially after long periods of the monitor being off.


In my case, I had it turn on by itself when I used calibration software to do Automatic Display Control... for some reason it flipped on afterwards. But I think others have had it turn on sort of randomly.

You also mentioned that your refresh rate goes "wonky"... is it fluctuating a lot more than normal or something?


----------



## Pr3dict

I have a gtx 1080 and just got this monitor... It doesn't connect via displayport. Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr3dict*
> 
> I have a gtx 1080 and just got this monitor... It doesn't connect via displayport. Does anyone else have this issue?


Try a different DP cable if you have one, people have mentioned here that the one that comes with this monitor is no good.


----------



## Pr3dict

Tried every combination possible and the only thing that can be concluded I'd that the video card and this specific monitor is not working.

I tried 2 different displayport cables with the Acer monitor with no video

Tried another monitor with both displayport cables on the 1080 and it worked fine

Finally tried the Acer monitor with 1 of the cables with a different video card and worked fine.

The weakest link is the combination of the new gtx 1080 and the Acer monitor.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> Conclusion: This monitor has some kind of "microparticle" which I can barely notice at my regular ~90cm viewing distance and it's most certainly NOT a dead pixel.
> 
> This Acer #1 has great uniformity, minimal BLB and NO dead pixels, just this one tiny defect (it's also not really the huge dust specks I saw on 2 of the Asus PG279Q''s).
> 
> In any case, tomorrow I will compare Acer #1 with Acer #3 and keep the best one. I don't think I'll be giving up on this whole thing after testing 6 monitors that's for sure!


OK guys, finally I'm done with this whole thing.

Today I received Acer #3 and as expected it also had a damn dust speck (that's 5 of 6 monitors with dust folks!). The problem (as in Acer #2) is that this damn thing is pitch black, so you can see it from a country mile away on a white background (webpage, text editor, folder window, you name it).

Here's a pic in case you care:



So, after 3 Asus PG279Q's and 3 Acer XB271HU's the winner is ... Acer #1!

As I said on my previous post, the dust on Acer #1 is really close (~2,38mm) to the top of the panel frame; the screen is rarely white up there and this speck is "translucent" so I can barely see it during regular use.

All in all it has been quite a ride with 5 RMAs, but I will certainly enjoy this panel a lot from now on!

By the way, I can always RMA down the road because of the "G-Sync line issue"









Cheers,

EOG


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> OK guys, finally I'm done with this whole thing.
> 
> Today I received Acer #3 and as expected it also had a damn dust speck (that's 5 of 6 monitors with dust folks!). The problem (as in Acer #2) is that this damn thing is pitch black, so you can see it from a country mile away on a white background (webpage, text editor, folder window, you name it).
> 
> Here's a pic in case you care:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after 3 Asus PG279Q's and 3 Acer XB271HU's the winner is ... Acer #1!
> 
> As I said on my previous post, the dust on Acer #1 is really close (~2,38mm) to the top of the panel frame; the screen is rarely white up there and this speck is "translucent" so I can barely see it during regular use.
> 
> All in all it has been quite a ride with 5 RMAs, but I will certainly enjoy this panel a lot from now on!
> 
> By the way, I can always RMA down the road because of the "G-Sync line issue"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> EOG


Wow, that is a dark speck, are you sure it isn't simply a dead pixel? Also, have you tried whatever technique people have discussed here for moving dust specks out of the viewable area? I think they were maybe massaging the panel with a microfiber cloth towards the outside or something.

Anyway, grats on getting one you're happy with!


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr3dict*
> 
> I have a gtx 1080 and just got this monitor... It doesn't connect via displayport. Does anyone else have this issue?


tried all 3 display ports ?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pr3dict*
> 
> I have a gtx 1080 and just got this monitor... It doesn't connect via displayport. Does anyone else have this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> tried all 3 display ports ?
Click to expand...

Try a better cable.


----------



## Pr3dict

I tried the first 2 displayports... And um using a $200 cable... http://www.dvigear.com/cables-dp-hr.html#

What do you recommend?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr3dict*
> 
> I tried the first 2 displayports... And um using a $200 cable... http://www.dvigear.com/cables-dp-hr.html#
> 
> What do you recommend?


Were you using another monitor on the card before you got this one? Do you know that the card works? Also, have you tried the HDMI connection?


----------



## Pr3dict

I literally just bought this monitor for this new computer and the monitor works on another computer I have and another monitor I have works with the 1080. Every monitor works with the 1080 on hdmi..

This acer just won't work with the 1080... I got to the point where if I set the resolution to 144 it flickers on and off but doesn't stay on.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr3dict*
> 
> I literally just bought this monitor for this new computer and the monitor works on another computer I have and another monitor I have works with the 1080. Every monitor works with the 1080 on hdmi..
> 
> This acer just won't work with the 1080... I got to the point where if I set the resolution to 144 it flickers on and off but doesn't stay on.


It sounds like the card isn't detecting the refresh rate of the monitor. Have you tried restarting the computer with the monitor plugged in? Do you have a second monitor you can plug in at the same time the acer is plugged in? That way you can go into nvidia controls and manually change the refresh rate on the acer while it's plugged in.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Wow, that is a dark speck, are you sure it isn't simply a dead pixel? Also, have you tried whatever technique people have discussed here for moving dust specks out of the viewable area? I think they were maybe massaging the panel with a microfiber cloth towards the outside or something.
> 
> Anyway, grats on getting one you're happy with!


Yeah, they're all dust specs; they're not regular sized and if I zoom in on the photos I can see they're smaller than a pixel. I've tried exactly that, massaging them out of the display with a microfiber cloth, but no luck. In any case, the monitor I'm keeping also has dust, so I can always keep trying to get rid of the speck on this one (of all three it's the closest to the frame).

The one I'm keeping is really good:

- Virtually no BLB. I'd say it had two barely noticeable spots, I loosened the screw behind the predator logo a bit and one of them was gone (after seeing the Asus PG279Q's, what mattered most to me was the corners and they're all good)

- Uniformity is also really good, can't notice tint in any area of the screen (the Asus PG279Q's were GARBAGE)

- No dead/bright/stuck pixels (I didn't really see any DP's on any of the 3 Asus or 3 Acers)

*- I used my Spyder5 calibrator and got it to 65000K spot on with RGB 100/99/100 and 20 brightness on the OSD which is NUTS, I've never seen such good factory colors on a panel*. For comparison, on Acer #3 I had to use RGB 94/89/100 (factory settings looked like a dog pissed on the screen) and even then I couldn't get it to hit exactly 65000K.

Really happy with this one, it's probably the closest to perfection I could get


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr3dict*
> 
> I got to the point where if I set the resolution to 144 it *flickers on and off but doesn't stay on*.


sounds like a cable problem tbh

try Accell VESA-certified DP 1.2 2m cable maybe


----------



## raiven60

Hi guys!
Finally I get my XB271HU and I don't know if that what I have attached is BLB or IPS glow... It seems that if I move my point of view, it dissapears, but anyway I would like that you give me your expert opinion.

Here it is!



By the way, I have a good white uniformity and 0 DP.

Thanks!


----------



## SuCCEzz

Is there any shortening of the hardware life span by running at 165hz overclock, or should it be fine to leave it at 165hz?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuCCEzz*
> 
> Is there any shortening of the hardware life span by running at 165hz overclock, or should it be fine to leave it at 165hz?


Everything I've read about 165Hz is that it should be fine. It doesn't invalidate the warranty or anything. I think the reason it's considered an overclock is because not all panels will work perfectly at 165Hz, sometimes they fall short by like 5Hz or something. Also, the OC feature only works on the 900-series cards, below that they're limited to 144Hz (or 120Hz in some cases).


----------



## Malinkadink

So i'm giving this monitor another shot. Set it up and uniformity is pretty good, definitely in the realms of keeping it, bleeding is very minimal especially after loosening the screw in the middle. There is a fairly good amount of glow in the bottom right corner, but i wouldn't say its excessive.

However this now brings me to an issue i did find with the screen. At the very top center edge of the screen there appears to be something stuck between the matte coating/panel if not perhaps its a damaged AG coating. The dot look like dead pixels when the monitor is on, but i can confirm its not as i still see it with the screen off. There is also a dead pixel in the upper right corner, and I also found a small hairline scratch on the screen and i purchased this brand new with the acer sealed tape. It doesn't appear like its a refurb, but i dont like the fact any less after spending close to $800 for the damn thing.


----------



## Shardnax

With dead pixels, dust/whatever in the coating, and a scratch I'd exchange it if it's a simple and easy process (if you can still get your money back should problems continue).


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> With dead pixels, dust/whatever in the coating, and a scratch I'd exchange it if it's a simple and easy process (if you can still get your money back should problems continue).


I just bought it today from a brick and mortar store so i'll definitely exchange it. Its hassle free so it shan't be a problem. For the time being i'll just enjoy it as it is.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So the Acer XB271HU that I bought for $100 will be here tomorrow. The seller says that it was cracked during shipping and you can't actually see the crack unless the screen is turned on. Haven't seen any pics of it myself. I'll post some pics when I get it and then update you guys on the amount of money Acer wants to replace the screen. I'll be pretty happy if it is a very slim crack and I can still game on it. Expecting the worst though!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> So the Acer XB271HU that I bought for $100 will be here tomorrow. The seller says that it was cracked during shipping and you can't actually see the crack unless the screen is turned on. Haven't seen any pics of it myself. I'll post some pics when I get it and then update you guys on the amount of money Acer wants to replace the screen. I'll be pretty happy if it is a very slim crack and I can still game on it. Expecting the worst though!


If the actual LCD is cracked you're gonna have a monitor thats more or less unusable, i recently cracked my XB240H and the bottom right corner is just a mix of white/black and there are rainbow lines stretching across the screen. I just recently ordered a replacement panel for about $50 tho that i should get in a couple weeks.Hoping to get the monitor usable again so i can sell it off and keep my xb271hu.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> If the actual LCD is cracked you're gonna have a monitor thats more or less unusable, i recently cracked my XB240H and the bottom right corner is just a mix of white/black and there are rainbow lines stretching across the screen. I just recently ordered a replacement panel for about $50 tho that i should get in a couple weeks.Hoping to get the monitor usable again so i can sell it off and keep my xb271hu.


Where did you find a replacement panel? I've searched for one for the xb271hu, but haven't been able to find anything. Is there such thing as a universal 27" panel that I should be looking for?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Where did you find a replacement panel? I've searched for one for the xb271hu, but haven't been able to find anything. Is there such thing as a universal 27" panel that I should be looking for?


I found mine on Taobao.com, i'm not sure what panel the XB271HU uses but i think someone has opened it up and confirmed the model number so i would search that model number and see where you may be able to buy one. It's most likely going to be from someone in china.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> Yeah, they're all dust specs; they're not regular sized and if I zoom in on the photos I can see they're smaller than a pixel. I've tried exactly that, massaging them out of the display with a microfiber cloth, but no luck. In any case, the monitor I'm keeping also has dust, so I can always keep trying to get rid of the speck on this one (of all three it's the closest to the frame).
> 
> The one I'm keeping is really good:
> 
> - Virtually no BLB. I'd say it had two barely noticeable spots, I loosened the screw behind the predator logo a bit and one of them was gone (after seeing the Asus PG279Q's, what mattered most to me was the corners and they're all good)
> 
> - Uniformity is also really good, can't notice tint in any area of the screen (the Asus PG279Q's were GARBAGE)
> 
> - No dead/bright/stuck pixels (I didn't really see any DP's on any of the 3 Asus or 3 Acers)
> 
> *- I used my Spyder5 calibrator and got it to 65000K spot on with RGB 100/99/100 and 20 brightness on the OSD which is NUTS, I've never seen such good factory colors on a panel*. For comparison, on Acer #3 I had to use RGB 94/89/100 (factory settings looked like a dog pissed on the screen) and even then I couldn't get it to hit exactly 65000K.
> 
> Really happy with this one, it's probably the closest to perfection I could get


If you have a dust speck it will "move" if you change your viewing angle and you will see the lit pixel(s) beneath it. Anything else is either a dead or stuck pixel or sub-pixel. And take it a step further than massaging. Try giving it a good flick on top of the microfiber cloth. You may get lucky and the speck will move, or in your case, you can flick it down all the way to the bottom. You may be able to even flick it off to the side of the screen too.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I found mine on Taobao.com, i'm not sure what panel the XB271HU uses but i think someone has opened it up and confirmed the model number so i would search that model number and see where you may be able to buy one. It's most likely going to be from someone in china.


Damn i can't find any info on this at all!! Any idea where you saw it? Might have to open mine up when it comes to find out.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Damn i can't find any info on this at all!! Any idea where you saw it? Might have to open mine up when it comes to find out.


I'm not sure if you're a little confused or not. The panel i'm replacing isn't for the XB271HU its for the XB240H. I never opened up the XB271HU to see the panel it's using, but if i had to guess its probably the M270Q008 V0 which is the one used in the PG279Q. The XB270HU and MG279Q shared the same M270DAN02.3 panel, so i could only guess that the XB271HU is using the M270Q008 V0 now too like the Swift. You'll need to take yours apart anyway to replace the panel so you'll be able to see the panel model once you've taken it out and be sure to find/order the correct one.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I'm not sure if you're a little confused or not. The panel i'm replacing isn't for the XB271HU its for the XB240H. I never opened up the XB271HU to see the panel it's using, but if i had to guess its probably the M270Q008 V0 which is the one used in the PG279Q. The XB270HU and MG279Q shared the same M270DAN02.3 panel, so i could only guess that the XB271HU is using the M270Q008 V0 now too like the Swift. You'll need to take yours apart anyway to replace the panel so you'll be able to see the panel model once you've taken it out and be sure to find/order the correct one.


I'm more than a little confused!! Haha monitors are one of the few computer components i don't know much about. I do know you were talking about a different monitor, but i wasn't sure if you remembered where your saw the model number of the XB271HU.

So from what i can find it looks like the XB271HU uses an M270DAN02.6 panel. Can't seem to find that one on taobao.com


----------



## djchup

I just rolled the dice at acerrecertified.com and ordered a scratch and dent xb271hu for $444.99 *fingers crossed*

Could someone do me a favor and measure the width of the feet on the stand (at their widest point)? I can't find this information anywhere.


----------



## shafat77

The width of the feet are 17.5 inches.


----------



## djchup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> The width of the feet are 17.5 inches.


thanks!


----------



## ChevChelios

wait wait wait ..

https://www.amazon.de/Acer-XB271HUAbmiprz-DisplayPort-Reaktionszeit-h%C3%B6henverstellbar/dp/B01EN5JN5K

http://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/predator-model/UM.HX1EE.A01

there exists a XB27*1*HU with *TN* panel ? and not IPS ?

seems like TN is XB271HUAbmiprz
and IPS is XB271HUbmiprz

is that true ?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So I got the monitor with the cracked screen today.. I can already tell this is going to be interesting trying to find a damn replacement LCD screen for this thing.

So I called Acer and they told me that they don't do LCD replacements on this monitor. Why they wouldn't carry replacement LCD's for their $800 flagship monitor is beyond me.. plus this monitor is under warranty until December 2018. Not that I was expecting to get it done for free, but I would have at least imagined that since it is so new they could do something to help replace it. This was their advice: "You are going to have to buy another one."

So they gave me the number for some third party repair place who said they will call me back once they see if they have that panel available.

I see a lot of places that have multiple variants of the m270dan02, but not the ".6" for some reason.

This just became a lot more difficult than I thought it would be.

Pics:

Box


Accessories:


On stand:


Moment of truth:


So I opened her up:



So now I'm stumped on how to get this m270dan02.6 LCD panel replacement. This guy named Mark at the third party place is my biggest lead so far. He called me back and said "Why is this so expensive?" so I'm guessing he found one for a steep price. I asked him how much it was and he said that he is going to do some more digging and hung up









You can do this Mark!!! I have faith in you!


----------



## Malinkadink

Good luck finding one of those, its very recent so i'm not really sure how likely it is you'll find someone selling it on its own. I had some issues even finding the panel i needed thats already over 5 years old, most places i looked were selling it for a hugely inflated price for some reason.


----------



## stalker8

Hi.İ bough this as soon as.İt hasnt got any dead pixel.But İ cant decide blb and ıps glow.So i want to share some photo and videos.But there is a some yellow area but i cant see these.İts only has camera.Realy isnt there.
http://i.hizliresim.com/y46kb7.jpg 70(brightness
http://i.hizliresim.com/GzmjLV.jpg 60
http://i.hizliresim.com/z4jNd9.jpg 50
http://i.hizliresim.com/OMvjQP.jpg 40
http://i.hizliresim.com/J2ZjPj.jpg 30
http://i.hizliresim.com/4ljN6J.jpg 0
blb test: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQFv_Rweq64&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaaiI4zokno&feature=youtu.be


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Good luck finding one of those, its very recent so i'm not really sure how likely it is you'll find someone selling it on its own. I had some issues even finding the panel i needed thats already over 5 years old, most places i looked were selling it for a hugely inflated price for some reason.


Yeah I'm not too sure I'll be able to find one. Can't believe Acer won't replace the LCD. That is just ridiculous. You would think people would have options of repair if they crack their screens by accident. Some of us have children running around and mistakes do happen.

DO NOT CRACK YOUR SCREENS PEOPLE! You will be out of luck if you do.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Would I be able to just put in a M270DAN02.3 panel in here? Any idea if it would work? My chances of finding a M270DAN02.6 are slim to none and I would really like to be able to use this monitor.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Would I be able to just put in a M270DAN02.3 panel in here? Any idea if it would work? My chances of finding a M270DAN02.6 are slim to none and I would really like to be able to use this monitor.


No, you can't. The 02.3 has a bigger bezel.


----------



## ondoy

it's not only acer, dell too doesn't do lcd replacement...


----------



## Maligx

I bought mine from newegg and its great except there's a green stuck pixel that's in the center of the screen which can only been seen on dark/black backgrounds. Would you guys recommend I try and exchange it?


----------



## shafat77

In my opinion, dead/stuck pixels should be returned or exchanged. You should have no problems returning it to Newegg as it is a manufacture defect. BLB/ips glow are bit more subjective as some people don't seem to get bothered by it.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So I tore apart the monitor and you can see that the crack is directly behind the front screen. Behind that seems to be in good condition. I'm most likely just going to buy a used XB270HU. I doubt I'm going to find a replacement LCD panel for this. I saw a refurbished XB271HU for $550 a couple days ago I wish I jumped on that, but it's gone now. The good thing about picking up an XB270HU is that I can use the 271 stand with it.

I feel like an idiot though. I let a used XB270Hu go to someone who big me up $5 and ended up getting the monitor for $390. If only I remembered to check the auction again.


----------



## Malinkadink

Booted up my pc this morning and everything was all blurry/pixelated looking, it was like going back to 8 bit era, rebooted and it fixed itself. Not sure if it had something to do with the monitor or my GPU. Power cycling the monitor didn't seem to fix it. Strange stuff....


----------



## jkpark17

Hello, I just bought acer xb271hu

besides a dust on the bottom right (hard to find out) i thought it was great

but I just found out that it has yellowish tint on the 1/4 of the left of the monitor

Can you guys see it?

I am debating whether to keep it or not


----------



## shafat77

Your panel looks good to me.

Most panels more or less have some sort of tint to it. While you have a yellow tint on your left side, I have a blue tint on my right. As long as there are no dead/stuck pixels or too much dust, you might wanna keep it because of the highly unreliable monitor lottery. Also, you can get rid of most of the tint by properly calibrating you panel with a hardware calibrator. Once you get your monitor to 6500k white point, I thin, your tint issue will go away for the most part.


----------



## Malinkadink

There's mine at 100% brightness and roughly around 6500k calibrated. No obvious tinting issues maybe a bit towards the left there, however i do have a dead pixel along the top edge, as well as what appears to be some damage to my matte coating along the top edge as well which also looks like a dead pixel but its not since i can see it with the monitor off. It's not a huge deal really since i never really see them all the way up there, but i also found a small scratch on the screen too which is just odd. If this was a $200 monitor i would just ignore all that, but its a $750 monitor so i'll most definitely be getting it exchanged when i find the time to drive down to the store.


----------



## jkpark17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> Your panel looks good to me
> Most panels more or less have some sort of tint to it. While you have a yellow tint on your left side, I have a blue tint on my right. As long as there are no dead/stuck pixels or too much dust, you might wanna keep it because of the highly unreliable monitor lottery. Also, you can get rid of most of the tint by properly calibrating you panel with a hardware calibrator. Once you get your monitor to 6500k white point, I thin, your tint issue will go away for the most part.


I bought it yesterday and did not realize it until today while taking picture

I dunno i am in canada and it is like $1000~
Still debating for lottery... /sad


----------



## shafat77

I have been in the same situation, I understand how you feel. When I bought my monitor, the only ting I was worried about was dead/stuck pixel as it clearly shows on the screen. So when I got my panel, I was beyond excited to have ONLY a slight blue tint and not any other defects. I could have sent it back to Amazon (3 times max total) but the replacement could have been worse. I received Jan 2016 batch and many people who got march 2016 batch complained about dead pixels, same with November batch. Even some January batches have dead pixels.

So in that case, I guess I got lucky. At the end of the day, it all depends on your level of tolerance. You paid ~$1000 for a monitor and you deserve a monitor that fits your preference.

P.S. I have the monitor for 1 month, and I can honestly say that after the initial burn-in, the color has improved on my panel. The tint is slowly fading away and color getting more uniform. If you have a calibrator like colormunkidisplay or spyder 5 pro, you can use Displaycal software to test for uniformity.

Good luck and happy testing.


----------



## SodomySquirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Try a different DP cable if you have one, people have mentioned here that the one that comes with this monitor is no good.


Jesus thanks for this!

Just unboxed the monitor and setup. Could not for the life of me get it to go past 85Hz on a GTX1080 using the supplied cable. Used another cable that came with my 4K LG...works fine....

So yeah people, don't use the shi**y supplied cable...FYI


----------



## ChevChelios

I already bought an Accel VESA DP 1.2 2m DP cable before I even ordered the new monitor


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yeah I'm not too sure I'll be able to find one. Can't believe Acer won't replace the LCD. That is just ridiculous. You would think people would have options of repair if they crack their screens by accident. Some of us have children running around and mistakes do happen.
> 
> DO NOT CRACK YOUR SCREENS PEOPLE! You will be out of luck if you do.


Thats just **** policy .... Feels bad for ya..


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Booted up my pc this morning and everything was all blurry/pixelated looking, it was like going back to 8 bit era, rebooted and it fixed itself. Not sure if it had something to do with the monitor or my GPU. Power cycling the monitor didn't seem to fix it. Strange stuff....


I had the same thing happen on my PG278Q... I am not sure if it is a G-Sync module issue or driver issue... but it happened to me when my monitor woke up from Windows power saving sleep. I was able to fix it by completely unplugging the power to the monitor for 30s, then plugging it back in. I am guessing it is a driver issue, and pulling the power on the monitor caused the PC to lose its connection to the monitor, so whatever G-Sync drivers were in memory got unloaded by that. These newer monitors seem to have a "soft" power button, that is they don't completely turn off when the power button is pressed.

I haven't seen this issue yet with the XB1, but that could be because I disabled the sleep timer in Windows.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkpark17*
> 
> I bought it yesterday and did not realize it until today while taking picture
> 
> I dunno i am in canada and it is like $1000~
> Still debating for lottery... /sad


Yours honestly isn't very bad. Don't go by solid white screens, you will 99.9% of the time find a uniformity issue with this monitor. None of them are perfect. If you notice uniformity issues during regular usage and web sites then yes exchange it. You should view all of the photos taken in this thread and judge yours based on those as well, should be helpful. You know all about the horrible QC of this monitor, if you exchange yours there is a high likelihood that the next 1, 2, or 3 units you try will be much worse.

It is good that your dust speck is at the bottom right of the screen. Good chance that you'll be able to flick it down off of the screen. Take a micro fiber cloth and hold it against the screen. Flick at the dust speck until it falls below the visible screen area. You may need to flick it side ways instead of down, that's what worked for me. It took several attempts but finally dropped below the visible screen area.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Booted up my pc this morning and everything was all blurry/pixelated looking, it was like going back to 8 bit era, rebooted and it fixed itself. Not sure if it had something to do with the monitor or my GPU. Power cycling the monitor didn't seem to fix it. Strange stuff....


Wow, spooky... the same thing happened to me just yesterday (XB271hu + GTX 970), I took a picture:



I power cycled the monitor and it did nothing, then I changed the refresh rate on the Nvidia control panel and the display lost signal completely so at that point I just hit the reset button on the PC. It's probably another G-Sync module glitch, I've never seen anything like that.

EDIT: OK the issue happened again today, here's the rundown:

- It happens after you go back from power saving (if you set up "Turn of the display: X minutes" in Windows Power Options)
- After coming back from sleep the image looked fine, but 3-4 seconds later the signal "blinked" (the power LED lights up for a split second) and then the image was all garbled like in the picture
- After it happened I turned the display off for several seconds and when I turned it back on I got NO SIGNAL
- Tried unplugging DP cable several times on both ends, no luck (note: I heard the "hardware detection" Windows sound several times even when I had no signal on the screen)
- I had Deep Sleep turned OFF
- I plugged in the HDMI cable and it looked perfectly fine
- After that I switched to DP again (Windows thought there were 2 displays) and the image was fixed (weird)


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> EDIT: OK the issue happened again today, here's the rundown:
> 
> - It happens after you go back from power saving (if you set up "Turn of the display: X minutes" in Windows Power Options)
> - After coming back from sleep the image looked fine, but 2 seconds after it came back the signal "blinked" (the power LED lights up for a split second) and then the image was all garbled like in the picture
> - After it happened I turned the display off for several seconds and when I turned it back on I got NO SIGNAL
> - Tried unplugging DP cable several times on both ends, no luck (note: I heard the "hardware detection" Windows sound several times even when I had no signal on the screen)
> - I had Deep Sleep turned OFF
> - I plugged in the HDMI cable and it looked perfectly fine
> - After that I switched to DP again (Windows thought there were 2 displays) and the image was fixed (weird)
> 
> EDIT 2: I'd say it's definitely a G-Sync related issue:
> 
> - With G-Sync enabled via the Nvidia control panel, when you get back from sleep, the screen blinks after about 3-4 seconds, I guess that's G-Sync "kicking in" (it's at that moment when you can get the garbled image)
> - With G-Sync disabled the screen DOES NOT blink at all when you go back from sleep


1) does this *only* happen when display wakes up from sleep (set in windows power options) ?

2) screensaver doesnt cause this ? I mean in screensaver mode display just shows a different picture, it doesnt go into sleep, so it shouldnt happen, right ?


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 1) does this *only* happen when display wakes up from sleep (set in windows power options) ?
> 
> 2) screensaver doesnt cause this ? I mean in screensaver mode display just shows a different picture, it doesnt go into sleep, so it shouldnt happen, right ?


Yeah don't panic, it has only happened to me twice in almost two weeks of use and it only happens when I get the monitor back from sleep, not if I turn the monitor on or with screensavers/games/etc.

I have an utility that puts the monitor to sleep and used it like 30 times and can't reproduce the issue.

Can't really tell if it's a driver/GPU/cable/Display issue. It's not only the display for sure, because in that case a "reboot" of the display would fix it and it doesn't


----------



## ChevChelios

but outside of waking up from sleep it has never happened from anything else, right ?

just double checking


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> but outside of waking up from sleep it has never happened from anything else, right ?
> 
> just double checking


Correct

I've been researching it a little, it's probably something related to the cable and the DP Handshake/wake up signal.

Edit: Found a thread over at Asus forum with a pretty similar issue, looks like it's GTX 970/980 related.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59850-GTX-970-980-BIOS-update-for-DisplayPort-issues

Good thing I'm getting my new GTX 1070 in two days... right? :/

Edit2: I just found out something that is probably related: sometimes when I boot/reboot the PC, I get no signal over DP until the Windows 7 "Welcome" screen => no idea how to reproduce this particular issue, it just stopped happening by itself


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> Correct
> 
> I've been researching it a little, it's probably something related to the cable and the DP Handshake/wake up signal.
> 
> Edit: Found a thread over at Asus forum with a pretty similar issue, looks like it's GTX 970/980 related.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59850-GTX-970-980-BIOS-update-for-DisplayPort-issues
> 
> Good thing I'm getting my new GTX 1070 in two days... right? :/
> 
> Edit2: I just found out something that is probably related: sometimes when I boot/reboot the PC, I get no signal over DP until the Windows 7 "Welcome" screen => no idea how to reproduce this particular issue, it just stopped happening by itself


I had the same issue on my PG278Q and GTX 780 Ti, also when it woke from Windows power saving sleep. I turned off that power saving and didn't have it happen again, nor have I had it happen on the XB271HU yet.

On the PG278Q I was able to resolve it by unplugging the power to the monitor for 30 seconds. Just hitting the power button had the same result as you (black screen, it got really confused).


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> but outside of waking up from sleep it has never happened from anything else, right ?
> 
> just double checking


I spoke too soon...

Today I was playing Overwatch and all of a sudden the screen blinked and the image was all garbledf.

So the issue inot only happens when coming back from sleep


----------



## ChevChelios

are you 100% sure its not faulty/cheap cable related ?

well judging from the earlier link its 970/980 DP issue and BIOS related


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> are you 100% sure its not faulty/cheap cable related ?
> 
> well judging from the earlier link its 970/980 DP issue and BIOS related


I think it's definitely not the monitor. When the issue happened, I connected my old Dell U2312HM over DP and it also wasn't getting any signal, so it's probably the GPU that goes belly up.

I tried another DP cable but that one doesn't work at all. The only cable I haven't used is the one that came with the monitor, because the connector is too thick and it doesn't fit (my motherboard is weird; the PCIe x16 slot is on the top).

I will soon know if it's a GPU/BIOS issue because I'm upgrading my graphics card to a GTX 1070 tomorrow.

The weird thing is that the issue just started happening 3 days ago (once everyday for 3 days now).

EDIT: Looks like it's a well documented issue with the GTX 970, let me quote this post from 2015 it's spot on:

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-2534670/fuzzy-lines-gtx-970-asus-vg248qe-displayport-cable-problem.html
Quote:


> Having the same problem on Asus ROG Swift 144hz over DP - I have 970gtx from Gigabyte and have contacted Gigabyte support regarding this - they suggested VBIOS update on the GPU - since the fix notes from latest VBIOS mention several compatibility improvements with some monitors (not really specific). I did the VBIOs upgrade and it was fine for 3 whole weeks - after this the problem returned even worse than before.
> 
> What I've observed:
> 
> - same as you *fuzzy lines all over the display* but not on the OSD
> - fuzzy lines *appear after the monitor flickers (like turn off/on the display* by itself several times in a row) - *sometimes though the fuzziness does not appear and monitor just flickers*
> *- in worst case scenario after those turn off/ons the monitor completely looses signal from GPU*
> - only reboot helps, but problem may reappear again after couple of minutes
> - *while fuzziness is there any change to GPU properties like refresh rate ends in signal lost* on both of my monitors (the other one is 24' over DVI) - it seems the computer freezes here completely because of this
> - *tried already with different DP cable - no change*
> - *issue may occur* while watching video, *in game* (GSYNC mode) *or just in plain desktop*
> - tried several driver versions with no difference - *once even had the fuzzy lines in the Motherboard BIOS* - so at this point would rather exclude the drivers from problem
> 
> Most likely GPU issue - at this point I will be most likely RMA my 970gtx as I bit out of ideas how to fix this


TL; DR, if you have a GTX 970 and never used DisplayPort this issue may happen if you get a new DP monitor like the XB271HU


----------



## ChevChelios

you have a 970/980 right now then ?

edit: I see you have a 970

then yeah its likely related to that old DP issue on the 970/980

but please report back if it happens on your 1070 or not


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> you have a 970/980 right now then ?
> 
> edit: I see you have a 970
> 
> then yeah its likely related to that old DP issue on the 970/980
> 
> but please report back if it happens on your 1070 or not


Yeah I'm going 970 => 1070, the new card arrives tomorrow (if everything goes smoothly).

I'm 90% sure it's a GTX 970 issue, I did some research and there's even a new vBIOS version for my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G on the TechPowerUp BIOS collection:

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=&manufacturer=MSI&model=GTX+970&interface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=4096&did=10de-13c2--

Current: 2015-01-08 // 84.04.36.00.F1
Newest: 2015-08-12 // 84.04.84.00.29

I'm not going to bother flashing the vBIOS because I'll not be using this card anymore. To be honest, I plan on using this issue as a reason to send the card back to Amazon.es and get a 359€ refund, (the GTX 1070 made my wallet 520€ lighter (!)). This card is defective as far as I'm concerned. I remember using DP on my previous EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX and Dell U2312HM for several months without any problems.

By the way, also remember that a couple of times I didn't get any signal on the monitor while booting the PC until the Windows 7 "Welcome" screen, so everything points to the GTX 970 GPU as the culprit of all the issues (and not a driver issue for example).

Don't worry, if the GTX 1070 shows any DP issues I'll report back for sure.


----------



## Overhaze

Forgive me but 568 pages is a lot to read through, is there any consensus on whether the XB271HU has better QC than the Asus PG279Q? I'm prepared to accept the typical IPS edge glow but not the type of backlight bleed I've seen in pictures of the Asus. Frankly many people have been telling me to swear off both and buy a Dell S2716DG, though I think I would find it hard to go back to TN.


----------



## flipswitch

Weird thing happened today on my monitor. I had my computer on during the night/early morning and my monitor on standby while downloading from steam. I check it ever now and then, but when I checked it last my monitor's screen went all fuzzy. When I turned on my monitor the Acer predator logo was fine but desktop was really fuzzy. Restarted and it was fine...

My monitor is overclocked to 165hz. Could this be why?


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> Forgive me but 568 pages is a lot to read through, is there any consensus on whether the XB271HU has better QC than the Asus PG279Q? I'm prepared to accept the typical IPS edge glow but not the type of backlight bleed I've seen in pictures of the Asus. Frankly many people have been telling me to swear off both and buy a Dell S2716DG, though I think I would find it hard to go back to TN.


Short answer is Yes! I've had mine since February and it's perfect as far as I can tell. I'm a huge Asus fan, and bought the Acer with no regrets.

Also the Acer has narrower bezels if you ever decide to run multiple monitors.


----------



## chiggah

How is the bezel and stand on the Acer ? Is the stand wobbly or quite sturdy ?

My desk is an Ikea Galant, which is quite stable

I have the option of buying the Acer from a reputable (good with returns / dead pixel) store, or for the same price...... get an Asus from a private reseller (He bought brand new from a OK/decent store)


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Short answer is Yes! I've had mine since February and it's perfect as far as I can tell. I'm a huge Asus fan, and bought the Acer with no regrets.
> 
> Also the Acer has narrower bezels if you ever decide to run multiple monitors.


http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751

do you have this issue ?


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751
> 
> do you have this issue ?


No I have not had that issue and have been aware of it.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipswitch*
> 
> Weird thing happened today on my monitor. I had my computer on during the night/early morning and my monitor on standby while downloading from steam. I check it ever now and then, but when I checked it last my monitor's screen went all fuzzy. When I turned on my monitor the Acer predator logo was fine but desktop was really fuzzy. Restarted and it was fine...
> 
> My monitor is overclocked to 165hz. Could this be why?


I've been talking about that issue quite a bit a few posts back.

It's not the monitor, it's an issue with Maxwell cards (GTX 970/980) and DisplayPort.

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-2534670/fuzzy-lines-gtx-970-asus-vg248qe-displayport-cable-problem.html

You can also get random black screens and no signal during computer boot:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/815089/geforce-900-series/gtx-970-fundamental-display-port-issues-manuelg-you-really-need-to-read-this-/1/


----------



## flipswitch

Oh I see, sorry must've missed your post. Yes, I have an 980Ti.

I also get the black screens/ no signal on boot up. I was wondering why.


----------



## ChevChelios

is it only black during boot up and fixes itself when Windows loads ? or worse ?


----------



## flipswitch

The screen is black until the windows logo appears just before desktop.

To fix the fuzzy lines I just restarted my PC.


----------



## Ka0sX

iam in AU just pulled the trigger on Acer Predator XB1 XB271HU, Next week will be GTX 1070


----------



## shafat77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> iam in AU just pulled the trigger on Acer Predator XB1 XB271HU, Next week will be GTX 1070


Congrats bud. Enjoy picture quality greatness assuming you get a good panel with no dust or dead pixel. Now, just a reminder, DO NOT use the supplied DP cable. Instead get a decent aftermarket displayport cable and save yourself some troubleshooting.

Cheers


----------



## dkizzy

Just got mine a few days ago, no dead pixels, no lines, no yellow glow, but I do seem to have some backlight from the corners, it's not bad enough to really complain and risk returning the panel.


----------



## Ka0sX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> Congrats bud. Enjoy picture quality greatness assuming you get a good panel with no dust or dead pixel. Now, just a reminder, DO NOT use the supplied DP cable. Instead get a decent aftermarket displayport cable and save yourself some troubleshooting.
> 
> Cheers


Whats wrong with one in the box? what issues will i have


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> you have a 970/980 right now then ?
> 
> edit: I see you have a 970
> 
> then yeah its likely related to that old DP issue on the 970/980
> 
> but please report back if it happens on your 1070 or not


So I just got the GTX 1070. Connected via DisplayPort, the first time I booted the computer I had NO SIGNAL all the way up to Windows (at this point it was surely installing the drivers, but I couldn't see a thing).

Turned off the PC via button on the case, booted via HDMI and everything was fine. Then I connected the DP cable and it worked. I rebooted and had no problems with the signal at all via DP...

*After 15 minutes, the image flickered (power LED lit up for a sec), so that issue is still there....*. Maybe it's the cable. It's not the graphics card for sure.

I will be checking if I get the "fuzzy" issue, I really hope that one is gone for good.


----------



## ChevChelios

Im relatively sure any flickering on DP 1.2 monitors (ala 1440p 144hz) is cables fault

the other issue idk though


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Guys, I'm using this garbage cable (the 2m variant, I think it's "version 1" whatever that means, because it's different than in the picture):

http://www.equip-info.net/DisplayPort-Cable/119331/p-1006.htm

Any recommendations for a good DP cable with "slim" connector? (the one included with the XB271HU is too bulky and doesn't fit with my motherboard/case).

Edit: Just ordered this one:

http://www.accellcables.com/products/ultraav-displayport-to-displayport-version-1-2-cable

Maybe I'll have to cut the plastic a little to make it fit, no problem there.

Thanks


----------



## Overhaze

Forgive me but
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Short answer is Yes! I've had mine since February and it's perfect as far as I can tell. I'm a huge Asus fan, and bought the Acer with no regrets.
> 
> Also the Acer has narrower bezels if you ever decide to run multiple monitors.


Has Asus done anything about their QC issues? I heard they where now actually opening boxes and checking the displays before sending them out to retailers.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> Whats wrong with one in the box? what issues will i have


Nothing is wrong with the DP cable in the box. Some people have had random issues. I've been using the DP cable that came with mine since the 1st week of April and have had zero issues.


----------



## ChevChelios

so - any issues with your 1070 + XB271HU _except_ for the flickering ?


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> so - any issues with your 1070 + XB271HU _except_ for the flickering ?


Yep, sometimes when I reboot there's no signal until Windows' welcome screen, same deal as before. Also one time I was at the BIOS config utility and I lost the signal. So I think these low quality cables (or maybe the monitor?) doesn't really like being out of Windows for some reason. It's not much of a problem because if you want to go to the BIOS config utility and you get no signal, you just ctrl+alt+del until the signal comes back.

So to sum up, these are my theories:

- Fuzzy image problem => it's related to Maxwell cards (GTX 970/980/980Ti), it happens most frequently when coming back from power saving mode, but it can also happen mid-game for example. Since I've been using the GTX 1070 (1 day) I haven't seen the issue creep up again (fingers crossed).

- Flickering/no signal during boot => I think this is due to low quality DP cables (I have to admit the cable I use is some random Chinese one that cost only a few euros). The flickering issue is not really that frequent, it mostly happens a few minutes after turning the monitor on. But a couple of times I've had like 5-6 flickers in a row while playing a game and that was annoying.

So I hope this Accell "DP certified" cable fixes most if not all of these random issues.


----------



## ChevChelios

alright

after you get the Accell - please report if it stops the flickering and if you ever get the 970/980 "fuzziness" on the 1070


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

About the monitor remaining on no signal when booting up pc, I would say that it is somewhat concerned with the monitor logo startup...So what I do is that when I turn the power on (not the pc just the power to all the system) the monitor powers on and the acer logo comes up and wait till it goes away on no signal and you see orange power led...Then I turn on the pc and I always get a signal and the monitor turns on without any issue...I do not know it is concerned with the the monitor startup...but waiting 2-3 seconds for the monitor to startup does not bother me and Im cool with it, I only posted so someone may be having issues with it....Although if you instantly turn the power on to the pc and turn on it fast you may not always get no signal and the monitor would turn on but likely 40% I get a no signal...Dunno if it is concerned with my GTX690 because it is quite old card or the monitor bootup but I somewhat think it is with the monitor startup...the card runs games 60+ fps like witcher 3 on this monitor, obivously with some lower settings







Will wait for HBM2...


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> Forgive me but
> Has Asus done anything about their QC issues? I heard they where now actually opening boxes and checking the displays before sending them out to retailers.


I read that ASUS was doing the manual inspections before shipping to U.S. retailers, but I don't think it's done for other countries. Also, based on what people have said here, the BLB situation is better, but still not great.

Several people on these forums have gone through multiple ASUS & Acer monitors, and from what I could tell they both have similar QC issues. The one thing that the Acer seems to have the advantage in is better uniformity--though still not perfect. The majority of ASUS monitors have a much darker (and yellow?) top 1/3 of the screen. At least one person said the ASUS had less IPS glow.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DONTsayIMBA*
> 
> About the monitor remaining on no signal when booting up pc, I would say that it is somewhat concerned with the monitor logo startup...So what I do is that when I turn the power on (not the pc just the power to all the system) the monitor powers on and the acer logo comes up and wait till it goes away on no signal and you see orange power led...Then I turn on the pc and I always get a signal and the monitor turns on without any issue...I do not know it is concerned with the the monitor startup...but waiting 2-3 seconds for the monitor to startup does not bother me and Im cool with it, I only posted so someone may be having issues with it....Although if you instantly turn the power on to the pc and turn on it fast you may not always get no signal and the monitor would turn on but likely 40% I get a no signal...Dunno if it is concerned with my GTX690 because it is quite old card or the monitor bootup but I somewhat think it is with the monitor startup...the card runs games 60+ fps like witcher 3 on this monitor, obivously with some lower settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will wait for HBM2...


Thanks for your post, very interesting.

The thing is I NEVER turn off the monitor. I always use standby mode.

The problem is that your workaround can't always work because sometimes I get no signal when I reboot the computer, so I can't turn the monitor on before the system, because it's already on







.

As I said that "issue" is very minor (more of an annoyance that you have to reboot until you get signal), what I don't like is the random flickers, I hope to fix that with the new cable.


----------



## SuCCEzz

This monitor is amazing, Had mine for a couple weeks and calibrated here using a members ICC Color Profile. Really great display, No BLB on mine, dead pixel, Dust, or uniformity issues. Very Pleased.


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> Thanks for your post, very interesting.
> 
> The thing is I NEVER turn off the monitor. I always use standby mode.
> 
> The problem is that your workaround can't always work because sometimes I get no signal when I reboot the computer, so I can't turn the monitor on before the system, because it's already on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As I said that "issue" is very minor (more of an annoyance that you have to reboot until you get signal), what I don't like is the random flickers, I hope to fix that with the new cable.


Hmm good, but would be better if turn off monitor when not in use







although standby is very near to the monitor turned off yet it does consume some electricity, so be green bro







As for the cable I had bought the Accell one along with the monitor as recommended in this thread, and to be true the cable is worth every penny, it sure is a quality cable and I have no issues with it so far, so I hope your going with this cable or some other with similar quality...and yeh have fun


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> Yep, sometimes when I reboot there's no signal until Windows' welcome screen, same deal as before. Also one time I was at the BIOS config utility and I lost the signal. So I think these low quality cables (or maybe the monitor?) doesn't really like being out of Windows for some reason. It's not much of a problem because if you want to go to the BIOS config utility and you get no signal, you just ctrl+alt+del until the signal comes back.
> 
> So to sum up, these are my theories:
> 
> - Fuzzy image problem => it's related to Maxwell cards (GTX 970/980/980Ti), it happens most frequently when coming back from power saving mode, but it can also happen mid-game for example. Since I've been using the GTX 1070 (1 day) I haven't seen the issue creep up again (fingers crossed).
> 
> - Flickering/no signal during boot => I think this is due to low quality DP cables (I have to admit the cable I use is some random Chinese one that cost only a few euros). The flickering issue is not really that frequent, it mostly happens a few minutes after turning the monitor on. But a couple of times I've had like 5-6 flickers in a row while playing a game and that was annoying.
> 
> So I hope this Accell "DP certified" cable fixes most if not all of these random issues.


OK, so I got impatient waiting for the Accell cable and just tested the cable that came with the XB271HU. I had to remove the plastic casing on the connector so it could fit (I managed to do it without damaging it).

*Now I get signal during boot every single time.*

I don't want to jump the gun but it's looking pretty good, I have to test it for a while more. It looks like my garbage "el cheapo" DP cable was causing all the issues (no signal during boot and random screen flicker).

One interesting thing to note is that if I didn't get any signal with the "garbage" cable, connecting the "good" cable didn't get it back. If you don't get signal from the get go it's gone for good until you reboot the system or boot into Windows.

*TL;DR: Not all cables are the same, don't use cheap chinese cables with a high end display or you risk running into very weird issues*

Edit: Did a little research on the cable included with my XB271HU:

Manufacturer: Hotron (printed on the cable itself).
Length: ~5 ft. // ~150cm (measured by myself)
Manufacturer website: http://www.hotron.com.cn/gb/product1.aspx

Looks like it's most likely "VESA certified": http://www.hotron.com.cn/gb/file/dptodp3-1.2.pdf

Amazon.com link: https://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Hotron-E246588-Male-Cable/dp/B0106BBTMU/ (you can see the protective plastic on the connectors, exactly the same as the cable included with the Acer)


----------



## rwtd

No-signal-during-boot seems more like a firmware issue. It happens occasionally, I think it's similar to the vertical line issue. There is also a pattern to the flickering, 9 out of 10 times the display flickers off and on when I switch on the external DAC. (The PG279Q had this less than the XB271HU if you mute the sound in the OSD and disable the Nvidia sound device in Windows.) Sometimes it also flickers when I connect a usb thumb drive to a usb port (not a monitor's usb port). I also had it flicker once when my desk light was in a state between on and off, but that could be more imagined as I was focusing more on the flickering of the desk light.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> No-signal-during-boot seems more like a firmware issue. It happens occasionally, I think it's similar to the vertical line issue. There is also a pattern to the flickering, 9 out of 10 times the display flickers off and on when I switch on the external DAC. (The PG279Q had this less than the XB271HU if you mute the sound in the OSD and disable the Nvidia sound device in Windows.) Sometimes it also flickers when I connect a usb thumb drive to a usb port (not a monitor's usb port). I also had it flicker once when my desk light was in a state between on and off, but that could be more imagined as I was focusing more on the flickering of the desk light.


I did research on the issue, it can be caused by several factors:

- Nvidia Maxwell GPU compatibility issue (some manufacturers published a BIOS update and Nvidia a driver hotfix).
- BIOS configuration (configuring PCIe Gen 2 instead of Gen 3)
- Random glitch => fixed by unplugging the monitor from AC for a couple of minutes
- Electrical interference => your case
- Low quality cable => my case

Also if you use a "regular monitor" (for example 60Hz/1080p) you won't see this problem even with a low quality cable.

I can confirm 99% sure my issue was the cable. This is how I tested:

- Crap cable, turn PC on and off 3 times => no signal. Rebooted PC several times, sometimes it got signal. One time the signal vanished as I was entering the BIOS config utility (!).
- Stock cable => ALWAYS got signal (turned on and off several times and several reboots)
- Just to make sure, tried bad cable again => no signal, switched to good cable => signal. At this point I considered it confirmed that it was a bad cable.


----------



## rwtd

In that case I'd suspect the cable too. Thanks for clarifying. It could be electrical interference in my case, maybe the PG279Q had it less often because of its external power brick. But I'm also puzzled why it occurred once when plugging in a usb stick.


----------



## Ka0sX

Well received mine today its damn good monitor loving it, Will post some pics when i can, How do you guys test for blb? Anything particular ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> Well received mine today its damn good monitor loving it, Will post some pics when i can, How do you guys test for blb? Anything particular ?


Test on a black screen under your normal lighting conditions to see if it would bother you in a practical scenario. If curious, also test with no lights on if you normally play with lights on, just to see how bad it really is (or isn't).


----------



## Himura88

Hi, i want to buy this monitor so my question is how is the ghosting/blur in games ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himura88*
> 
> Hi, i want to buy this monitor so my question is how is the ghosting/blur in games ?


At around 60 Hz (which you'd be running if you use G-SYNC and are getting 60 FPS in a game), motion blur is noticeable and looks like a lot of other modern IPS monitors. I've heard mixed results about ghosting on this particular monitor at around 60 Hz. The PG279Q seems to have no ghosting at 60 Hz with OD on normal, same for my XB270HU.

At over 100 Hz with OD on normal, there is very little motion blur and no ghosting. At 120 Hz with ULMB enabled (and in a game running at 120 FPS), there is basically no motion blur at all (CRT-like) and ghosting should be not noticeable (you may notice some at the bottom of the screen, sharp ghosts, but only if you really look for it and it's very minor).


----------



## Himura88

Thanx, but if i use 120HZ and ULMB then i don t have g sync so it will be tearing ... i am right? if i will let G sync on and V sync off and play at around 90-100-120 fps it will be blur and ghosting?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himura88*
> 
> Thanx, but if i use 120HZ and ULMB then i don t have g sync so it will be tearing ... i am right? if i will let G sync on and V sync off and play at around 90-100-120 fps it will be blur and ghosting?


Yes ULMB isn't compatible with G-SYNC. So you'd have to use V-Sync with ULMB, preferably with triple buffering and an FPS limit of 117 or 118, which would cut down on input lag (I notice no additional lag like this). Don't even bother with ULMB if you can't hold 120 FPS (or 117-118 if you use a limiter), because then you will notice ghosting I wager.

If you get 90-144 FPS with G-SYNC enabled, there shouldn't be any ghosting with OD on normal, and a very small amount of blur. With regards to motion blur, at these refresh rates it performs closer to a TN monitor than an IPS. Very fast, little blur.


----------



## Himura88

Oh thank you ! then i will use like this g sync and 90-144 fps, i have two more question if you want to help me, how many fps did you lose with G-sync on and what is OD i don t have the monitor yet ! thank you very much


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himura88*
> 
> Oh thank you ! then i will use like this g sync and 90-144 fps, i have two more question if you want to help me, how many fps did you lose with G-sync on and what is OD i don t have the monitor yet ! thank you very much


I never saw an FPS decrease with G-SYNC. OD = Overdrive, it is a function on most modern monitors to reduce response time. Overly aggressive overdrive can result in inverse ghosting. If you use OD on Extreme mode, you'll see lots of inverse ghosting.


----------



## Himura88

I understand thank you very much ! i will put some picutres when i get the monitor with blb and all the test !


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himura88*
> 
> I understand thank you very much ! i will put some picutres when i get the monitor with blb and all the test !


If you want to take pictures to share, and get an opinion on how good/bad the BLB is, make sure you take the pic in the dark, with a black background (ex. http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1). Be sure to stand at least 2m away so you don't capture IPS glow.

But if you aren't too picky about BLB, the real test is simply do you see backlight bleed during your normal use? If not, may not want to worry about it.


----------



## Himura88

My most worry is about dead pixels and dust....before i read this threat and i read all the 572 pages :O







) i didn t know about BLB and ips glow i didn t notice so i took some test on my actual monitor and i have some BLB or IPS glow but in normal use and games doesn't affect my personal experience so if i will not notice in games etc is not problem, also the white uniformity isn t perrect on my actual screen but i didn t notice untill i read this threat :-??, thank you !


----------



## shafat77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himura88*
> 
> My most worry is about dead pixels and dust....before i read this threat and i read all the 572 pages :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) i didn t know about BLB and ips glow i didn t notice so i took some test on my actual monitor and i have some BLB or IPS glow but in normal use and games doesn't affect my personal experience so if i will not notice in games etc is not problem, also the white uniformity isn t perrect on my actual screen but i didn t notice untill i read this threat :-??, thank you !


Congrats on your dust/dead pixel free monitor.

In most cases, white uniformity will improve over time after the initial color burn in. From my experience, I used to have a slight blueish tint in the lower right hand corner of my panel about 3-4 inch wide. After a month of use and bi monthly calibration, that blueish tint is much more faded and is about 1.5-2 inch deep now (measured yesterday).

Like you said, Dust/dead pixel is the biggest concern. Anything else, BLB/ glow is very subjective and usually doesn't show up during regular use, unless you get a REALLY crappy panel.


----------



## iceasgeiscoming

Is it normal to see a 'No signal' message on screen when resuming or going into sleep with this monitor? Using windows 10, OEM display port cable.


----------



## shafat77

Make sure you have disabled deep sleep mode from the monitor menu. Also, oem cables are known to be finicky and may cause this issue.


----------



## Ka0sX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Test on a black screen under your normal lighting conditions to see if it would bother you in a practical scenario. If curious, also test with no lights on if you normally play with lights on, just to see how bad it really is (or isn't).


I have done that and its black as black can be, but bottom right hand corner is a faint bit of white glow doesnt bother me monitor is frigging great


----------



## iceasgeiscoming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> Make sure you have disabled deep sleep mode from the monitor menu. Also, oem cables are known to be finicky and may cause this issue.


I just tried two different monitors and two different sets of dp and power cables. Both the same thing with Deep sleep off. Ill have to try to an acell cable. I should note i am using my gigabytes gaming 7's DP port, not an actual video card.


----------



## shafat77

In that case, make sure you do not have any extra sleep function from your motherboard DP. I myself, run windows 10 powersaver for my monitor where display turns off after 15 minutes of no use and I dont get that issue.

It might be related but I know for a fact that non VESA certified cables, that uses a extra 20th pin in their cable can cause issue when waking monitor off. I had the issue where my monitor wouldn't boot (DP no signal) on cold boot using the stock/oem cable. Give any Accell or other vesa certified cable a shot and report back. Good luck mate.


----------



## Avant Garde

Anyone having this problem? http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751


----------



## theringisMINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Anyone having this problem? http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751


Everyone with the monitor by default has this issue it seems, even Asus-279 ppl who share the same panel.

The main question is whether they are triggering it or not by virtue of how they use the monitor, which varies between ppl and thus whether they'll see it frequently or not at all (seems to be triggered by ppl playing games full screen + alt tabbing to desktop frequently).


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theringisMINE*
> 
> Everyone with the monitor by default has this issue it seems, even Asus-279 ppl who share the same panel.
> 
> The main question is whether they are triggering it or not by virtue of how they use the monitor, which varies between ppl and thus whether they'll see it frequently or not at all (seems to be triggered by ppl playing games full screen + alt tabbing to desktop frequently).


Yep, it's a well known firmware issue, it's in ALL PANELS, people claiming they don't have it probably have been lucky or maybe have certain magic hardware combination.

I had 6 monitors (3 Asus PG279Q and 3 Acer HB271HU) and all had the issue. Heck I even had it today while rebooting my system. From POST all the way to the Windows welcome screen.

I play Overwatch and alt-tab A LOT between games so I see this line 2-3 times a day easily. I alt-tab so much that the number of times I see the issue in 3 hours of gameplay it may take other people 3 weeks maybe months to see. But as I said, it's not just spamming alt-tab in a game, you can get it even booting up the system so it's not that rare really. Also out of the 6 monitors, one of them even showed the issue the very first time I turned it on. If I had to guess I'd say the chance to see the issue is around 1% (of the times you change refresh rate/fullscreen/etc.).

The good thing is that you can alt-tab/change refresh/fullscreen and it's gone.

For me this issue is kind of an "insurance policy" to RMA the monitor down the line if I need to.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> I play Overwatch and alt-tab A LOT between games so I see this line 2-3 times a day easily. I alt-tab so much that the number of times I see the issue in 3 hours of gameplay


are you playing Overwatch in regular (proper) fullscreen ?

if you alt-tab so much - have you considered using borderless window for Overwatch ? does the line issue still appear if you alt-tab while game is in borderless window mode ?

also I assume the fuzzy image issue from 970/980 cards is gone now that you changed to a 1070 ?


----------



## Avant Garde

Any video on this issue?


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> are you playing Overwatch in regular (proper) fullscreen ?
> 
> if you alt-tab so much - have you considered using borderless window for Overwatch ? does the line issue still appear if you alt-tab while game is in borderless window mode ?
> 
> also I assume the fuzzy image issue from 970/980 cards is gone now that you changed to a 1070 ?


Yep I always play in exclusive fullscreen. There's no point in trying borderless because the issue happens quite rarely, so it just takes another alt-tab and it's fixed. I can guarantee 100% it wouldn't happen that way because you need to change refresh rate/resolution/fullscreen.

ALL the issues seem fixed since I changed the DP cable from el cheapo to stock "Hotron" cable included with the XB271HU:

- Always get signal on boot
- No flickering at all, not even once. I only EVER see the blue LED blink when Windows starts and the display initializes and switches to 144Hz and that's it.
- No more fuzzy image (I think it was related to flickering, because the last time I had fuzzy it had the image had just flickered).

So again guys, save yourself a headache and don't use garbage DP cables with a "high performance" display.

Cheers,

EOG


----------



## theringisMINE

The AOC Agon is coming out in a few weeks - and it has the same specs on paper as these Acer/Asus panels. So it'll be interesting to see whether it shares their 'features' with regards to the vertical line issue and QA problems etc.

Official Product Page : http://aoc-europe.com/en/products/ag271qg
Overclock thread about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1602323/aoc-ag271qg-thread-1440p-144hz-gsync-ips

People are saying the vertical line issue is a problem with the Gsync module, and if a fix doesnt yet exist publically - its hard to imagine these AGON panels will be shipped _without_ the very same issue? (unless they have early access to the fix or something from nvidia). This is also, of course, assuming the monitor is using the exact same AUO panel.

Honestly, its just a crappy time all round to be a consumer wanting this feature set in monitors. Making things most frustrating is the fact that the monitors look incredibe ***if*** you get a good one.


----------



## hunnemethpeter

I have the same problem but overlocking the monitor to 165Hz just fix this issue.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> - No flickering at all, not even once.


do you get this type of flickering issue ?

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/939358/geforce-1000-series/gtx-1080-flickering-issue/
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/943822/geforce-drivers/announcing-geforce-hotfix-driver-368-51-released-6-17-16-/


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> do you get this type of flickering issue ?
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/939358/geforce-1000-series/gtx-1080-flickering-issue/
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/943822/geforce-drivers/announcing-geforce-hotfix-driver-368-51-released-6-17-16-/


Nope, I don't have that at all, but I'm using GTX 1070 on Windows 7 and those issues look like GTX 1080 on Windows 8/8.1/10 and driver related.


----------



## TheCrankyHermit

Hey Everyone! After going through 4 exchanges, I'm finally happy to get a screen with minimal backlight bleed and zero dead/stuck pixels.

I do notice, however, that I have slight blurring along the right edge of my screen...Looks like the result of the bezel placement. It doesn't really interfere with gameplay or anything, but I'm curious if this is a common feature of the screens or if I'm being neurotic..... Pics below.


----------



## Shardnax

Uniformity seems bad if it's not because of your camera.


----------



## bwana

How does one over clock this monitor?


----------



## Lahatiel

Just activate the overclocking function in the monitor menu.


----------



## ddaps

Picked up a referbushed unit the other day from Canada Computers, was over $300 cheaper than a brand new one. No dead pixels and BLB doesn't seem to bad, especially considering I have the lights on most of the time.

White uniformity could be better, it's darker in the lower right corner on whites/greys, from reading the thread it seems like uniformity in general is an issue on these monitors, with many being in the same spot as mine. Is there any chance of the uniformity improving or getting worse with time or does this look like particularly bad uniformity compared to others? There are other refurbs in stock at other stores, I'm leaning towards keeping this one though since I feel like I'm lucky to have saved $300 with tolerable BLB (IMO) and no dead pixels.


----------



## hunnemethpeter

When I am using the monitor with 144Hz I sometimes get a vertical line missalign at the center of the screen. But when I use the overclock menu and set the monitor to 165Hz I never experience this screen shift bug. I use my monitor since march in this mode. I use 165Hz in desktop and fullscreen also. If I turn off the overclock the screen shift bug reappear.

Overclock menu is here:


----------



## n0ypi

How is this monitor for fps games like overwatch and battlefield? Right now I'm using an Asus VG248qe will I notice a huge difference in performance wise?


----------



## wsfrazier

Just noticed most people's monitors have a GSync logo in the lower left corner of monitor, but mine says IPS instead.

Does that make it an older/newer model or something?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> Just noticed most people's monitors have a GSync logo in the lower left corner of monitor, but mine says IPS instead.
> 
> Does that make it an older/newer model or something?


I think the first batch says IPS (mine included, from Oct 2015). I noticed that they put a G-Sync sticker there instead, on later shipments... I wondered if it was due to a copyright infringement? Because LG owns the name "In-Plane Switching" for their technology, whereas AU Optronics (the makers of this panel) technically call their version of it "Advanced Hyper-Viewing Angle". I wondered if the G-Sync sticker was put on there to cover the IPS printed on the bezel? But it could be that they just preferred to advertise the G-Sync capability instead of IPS.


----------



## Himura88

Could you let me know if the spot from my monitor is a dead pixel or a dust particle, as it shows on every test that I' ve done (black, white, color tests). 

And if it is dust, how do you suggest to have it removed?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> How is this monitor for fps games like overwatch and battlefield? Right now I'm using an Asus VG248qe *will I notice a huge difference in performance wise*?


No.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> How is this monitor for fps games like overwatch and battlefield? Right now I'm using an Asus VG248qe will I notice a huge difference in performance wise?


You'd be better off spending the money on a 1080/1070.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> How is this monitor for fps games like overwatch and battlefield? Right now I'm using an Asus VG248qe will I notice a huge difference in performance wise?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> No.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> You'd be better off spending the money on a 1080/1070.


I think they're mostly right on this... but maybe could use a little more elaboration haha...

The VG248QE is already a 144Hz monitor, so it won't be a huge step up in terms of performance. For you, there'd be three reasons to get this monitor:

*G-Sync*: unless you are pegged at 144FPS, then you should get some benefits from G-Sync. I don't know if you run with V-Sync on or off, but either you'd get no tearing (like V-Sync off), or you'd get less latency (V-Sync on).
*27" 2560x1440*: a bigger screen, with more pixels... incidentally, it has nearly the same pixel density that you have now (109ppi)
*IPS panel*: If you are sensitive to the typical shift of TN displays (moving head up or down makes some shades change), IPS corrects this problem. It also doesn't suffer from pixel inversion / interlace artifacts that most fast TN panels have.
One drawback to IPS vs TN is the IPS pixels have slower transitions... so it might have slightly more ghosting. It's more apparent if you use a strobe (ULMB/Lightboost hack), because the pixels aren't fast enough to refresh in time with the strobe.


----------



## Himura88

I have a problem with my V-sync option: Whenever I disable it and restart the computer, V-sync keeps turn automatically on, G-sync being on.
If I want to use V-sync and G-sync, I turn on triple buffering too or just V-sync?
Also, in game I keep V-sync off, or turn it on if it is on in NVIDIA Control Panel. How can I see if my G-sync is running?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himura88*
> 
> I have a problem with my V-sync option: Whenever I disable it and restart the computer, V-sync keeps turn automatically on, G-sync being on.
> If I want to use V-sync and G-sync, I turn on triple buffering too or just V-sync?
> Also, in game I keep V-sync off, or turn it on if it is on in NVIDIA Control Panel. How can I see if my G-sync is running?


If you want to use V-Sync and G-SYNC (which means V-Sync takes over at 144 FPS in order to prevent it from going over), just enable G-SYNC in NVIDIA control panel and don't change anything else.

Otherwise you can enable G-SYNC in the control panel, disable V-Sync everywhere and instead force an FPS limit to 142 or 143.

The refresh rate monitor in the monitor's OSD will tell you if G-SYNC is working. In a game it should match the frame rate. Of course it wouldn't be helpful to test a game in which you get a constant 144 FPS, so test one with fluctuating frame rate and see if the monitor's refresh rate OSD fluctuates with it.


----------



## Himura88

but the problem is i turn on G-sync and v sync turns on autmatically in nvidia control panel after i reboot my pc, i force v sync off and after reboot my v sync is back on.So i read somewhere that G-sync was updated not so long time a go and now it force v sync on in nvidia control panel... also if i use g sync and v sync i turn tiple buffering on also ?
The problem is i don t want to use v sync but it s keeps turning on


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himura88*
> 
> but the problem is i turn on G-sync and v sync turns on autmatically in nvidia control panel after i reboot my pc, i force v sync off and after reboot my v sync is back on.So i read somewhere that G-sync was updated not so long time a go and now it force v sync on in nvidia control panel... also if i use g sync and v sync i turn tiple buffering on also ?
> The problem is i don t want to use v sync but it s keeps turning on


Well don't worry; with both G-SYNC and V-Sync on, V-Sync will only activate at 144 FPS (or 165 FPS if you're using the overclock). I assume triple buffering only enables triple buffering with said V-Sync, but I just leave it untouched (which is off by default). No point in enabling it really because G-SYNC is suggested in games where your frame rate fluctuates and is typically below 120, during which V-Sync would never be enabled.

Truth be told if you're getting 144 or 165 FPS with no drops below 120 FPS, you'd be better off disabling G-SYNC and instead using ULMB plus triple buffered V-Sync plus an in-game FPS limiter when available (setting it to 118 FPS).


----------



## Himura88

OK, so if my FPS will not reach 144, the V-sync, although "ON" by default, will not interfere. Only G-sync will action.
I was concerned that staying always "ON" and not being able to set it in "OFF" mode, would have some impact during gaming.
It is normal for V-sync to go "ON" after rebooting my computer, if the G-sync is "ON"? V-sync goes back to "ON" whenever I reboot only when G-sync is "ON".


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himura88*
> 
> OK, so if my FPS will not reach 144, the V-sync, although "ON" by default, will not interfere. Only G-sync will action.
> I was concerned that staying always "ON" and not being able to set it in "OFF" mode, would have some impact during gaming.
> It is normal for V-sync to go "ON" after rebooting my computer, if the G-sync is "ON"? V-sync goes back to "ON" whenever I reboot only when G-sync is "ON".


It probably is normal, although I haven't tried it myself. I'll try it later.


----------



## Himura88

Thank you,let me know if is the same for you


----------



## Lahatiel

Yes, it is normal. You can deactivate v-sync ingame. Then you can reach fps beyond 144. In the nvidia driver menu vsync is always on while using gsync. There is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Himura88

Thank you guys,but the tripple buffering i keep it on or off before i used v sync plus tripple buffering on my old monitor without g sync...


----------



## Avant Garde

I must ask how is the anti-glare coating on this monitor? I've seen reports that is pretty harsh vs PG279Q and that whites are more washed out on this one vs PG279Q.


----------



## Tactix

Got mine today, March 2016 manufacture date.
It looks amazing no light bleed or uniformity issues. Went through 3 of the pg279q before trying this and this difference is night and day. Kinda bummed though because I really prefer the overall look and OSD of the ASUS but can't deal with those QC issues at this price point.
Anyone looking at 1440p 144+ hz I'd have to recommend the Acer. I'll take some better dark pics tomorrow night but gotta get some sleep for now l.

Cheers


----------



## DADDYDC650

I'm trying to decide between this monitor and the new LG 34UC88. They both cost about the same. Bigger screen with a sweet curve or try G-Sync and 100+ frames for the first time? I currently own a Dell u2713hm so I'm not sure about going to another 27" just because of G-Sync/100+Hz. Thoughts?


----------



## Tactix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm trying to decide between this monitor and the new LG 34UC88. They both cost about the same. Bigger screen with a sweet curve or try G-Sync and 100+ frames for the first time? I currently own a Dell u2713hm so I'm not sure about going to another 27" just because of G-Sync/100+Hz. Thoughts?


I'm actually coming from the same monitor u2713hm and I can say for gaming it's a huge improvement, the main thing you will notice is the response time I've had my dell for so long I didn't realize how slow the dell is and how much better every game feels with fast response, the second thing will be the silky smoothness that g sync offers and the third will be how much better the desktop and basic stuff seems with the high refresh rate. Visually I've tried them side by side and they are nearly identical when calibrated properly, I'll see if I can upload some pics later today.
If your not big into gaming then I'd say stick with the dell but if you do game then yeah it's a rather massive difference if money is no issue. Also there are a lot of new 1440p 144+ hz monitors coming down the line so you can probably get the best of both worlds in the months ahead. Any more specific questions feel free to ask... Cheers


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tactix*
> 
> I'm actually coming from the same monitor u2713hm and I can say for gaming it's a huge improvement, the main thing you will notice is the response time I've had my dell for so long I didn't realize how slow the dell is and how much better every game feels with fast response, the second thing will be the silky smoothness that g sync offers and the third will be how much better the desktop and basic stuff seems with the high refresh rate. Visually I've tried them side by side and they are nearly identical when calibrated properly, I'll see if I can upload some pics later today.
> If your not big into gaming then I'd say stick with the dell but if you do game then yeah it's a rather massive difference if money is no issue. Also there are a lot of new 1440p 144+ hz monitors coming down the line so you can probably get the best of both worlds in the months ahead. Any more specific questions feel free to ask... Cheers


Are there better monitors releasing soon? I'm trying to keep my budget under 800 and I'm not really in a big rush. Worth it to wait?


----------



## theringisMINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tactix*
> 
> Got mine today, March 2016 manufacture date.
> It looks amazing no light bleed or uniformity issues. Went through 3 of the pg279q before trying this and this difference is night and day. Kinda bummed though because I really prefer the overall look and OSD of the ASUS but can't deal with those QC issues at this price point.
> Anyone looking at 1440p 144+ hz I'd have to recommend the Acer. I'll take some better dark pics tomorrow night but gotta get some sleep for now l.]


I agree: The Asus has, hands down, better aesthetics and build quality, but ill probably buy the Acer for the sole reason that its 'more likely' to have a better panel, and I dont want to deal with QC problems if possible.







((


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Are there better monitors releasing soon? I'm trying to keep my budget under 800 and I'm not really in a big rush. Worth it to wait?


Skimming the news at TFTC for game relevant stuff:
200hz+ 1920x1080 panels
144hz 4K panel from AUO
Bigger 144hz/165hz 2560x1440 panels and options from companies other than AUO

The only exciting thing, to me, is that different 2560x1440 panels from other companies might have better QC.


----------



## Avant Garde

DELL, LG and SAMSUNG need to enter the IPS 144Hz G-Sync 1440p market PRONTO!


----------



## theringisMINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Skimming the news at TFTC for game relevant stuff:
> 200hz+ 1920x1080 panels
> 144hz 4K panel from AUO
> Bigger 144hz/165hz 2560x1440 panels and options from companies other than AUO
> 
> The only exciting thing, to me, is that different 2560x1440 panels from other companies might have better QC.


On a tangent slightly. but another exciting thing to note is just how powerful the rumoured Pascal Titan will be, meaning gaming at 4k high refresh is under a year off(for those with high disposable income to afford the titan) -.. and for everyone else - in volta just a few years off.

.. which, in just a few years, will render this whole 1440p debate moot.

I'm looking at my upcoming 1440p monitor purchase as something to tide me over for ~2-3 years until 4k high refresh, until the volta 1180, (assuming it'll be equiv to the pascal titan).


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Skimming the news at TFTC for game relevant stuff:
> 200hz+ 1920x1080 panels
> 144hz 4K panel from AUO
> Bigger 144hz/165hz 2560x1440 panels and options from companies other than AUO
> 
> The only exciting thing, to me, is that different 2560x1440 panels from other companies might have better QC.


How's the QC on the Acer xb271hu? Seems like the BLB isn't as bad as other similar IPS displays.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Skimming the news at TFTC for game relevant stuff:
> 200hz+ 1920x1080 panels
> 144hz 4K panel from AUO
> Bigger 144hz/165hz 2560x1440 panels and options from companies other than AUO
> 
> The only exciting thing, to me, is that different 2560x1440 panels from other companies might have better QC.


AUO is also making a 35" 3440 x 1440 200 Hz VA panel (not 144 Hz anymore). If possible I would definitely wait for some of these new monitors.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theringisMINE*
> 
> On a tangent slightly. but another exciting thing to note is just how powerful the rumoured Pascal Titan will be, meaning gaming at 4k high refresh is under a year off(for those with high disposable income to afford the titan) -.. and for everyone else - in volta just a few years off.
> 
> .. which, in just a few years, will render this whole 1440p debate moot.
> 
> I'm looking at my upcoming 1440p monitor purchase as something to tide me over for ~2-3 years until 4k high refresh, until the volta 1180, (assuming it'll be equiv to the pascal titan).


True enough, there's something to be said for 120+ FPS though







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> How's the QC on the Acer xb271hu? Seems like the BLB isn't as bad as other similar IPS displays.


I own the earlier iteration (XB270HU) so I can't say for sure. Going off what I've read it's better with BLB but the overall QC issues are still present.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> AUO is also making a 35" 3440 x 1440 200 Hz VA panel (not 144 Hz anymore). If possible I would definitely wait for some of these new monitors.


I didn't catch that, thanks. Of course the only interesting bit to me is 200hz and a VA panel, super wide AR displays bugger me







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I didn't catch that, thanks. Of course the only interesting bit to me is 200hz and a VA panel, super wide AR displays bugger me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah I think I'm going to wait for one of these AUO-based 31.5" 2560 x 1440 144 Hz VA monitors with G-SYNC/ULMB. The panel is announced, hopefully such a monitor comes out. They also seem to be making a 27" 2560 x 1440 144 Hz VA panel, which interests me as well but this won't be for some time.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah I think I'm going to wait for one of these AUO-based 31.5" 2560 x 1440 144 Hz VA monitors with G-SYNC/ULMB. The panel is announced, hopefully such a monitor comes out. They also seem to be making a 27" 2560 x 1440 144 Hz VA panel, which interests me as well but this won't be for some time.


That monitor sounds like it'll cost over a grand. Looks like my best bet is to go for the LG 34uc88 for around $700 or wait for the soon to be released big screen Korean monitors with overclocked panels. Not sure if I can trust the QC though.


----------



## Tactix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Are there better monitors releasing soon? I'm trying to keep my budget under 800 and I'm not really in a big rush. Worth it to wait?


Yeah id say wait, prices can only go down and id imagine quality issues improve across the board.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tactix*
> 
> Yeah id say wait, prices can only go down and id imagine quality issues improve across the board.


Wouldnt bet on it, the prices on that horrible asus 24" 144hz TN monitor costs teh same now as it did when it was released 3 years ago. (think its xx dollars difference).


----------



## Tactix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Wouldnt bet on it, the prices on that horrible asus 24" 144hz TN monitor costs teh same now as it did when it was released 3 years ago. (think its xx dollars difference).


Well thats likely due to there not being much competition yet, the more products at similar specs out there the more competitive the pricing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That monitor sounds like it'll cost over a grand. Looks like my best bet is to go for the LG 34uc88 for around $700 or wait for the soon to be released big screen Korean monitors with overclocked panels. Not sure if I can trust the QC though.


I doubt it will be over $1k. If either of those monitors release (that is, 31.5" or 27") they'll probably take over the price bracket of these. IPS monitors are in higher demand than VA so they won't be priced higher.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I doubt it will be over $1k. If either of those monitors release (that is, 31.5" or 27") they'll probably take over the price bracket of these. IPS monitors are in higher demand than VA so they won't be priced higher.


Samsung still sells their 34" VA for a grand and it's nothing special. I can only imagine how much a VA panel would cost with G-Sync and 200Hz.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Samsung still sells their 34" VA for a grand and it's nothing special. I can only imagine how much a VA panel would cost with G-Sync and 200Hz.


That's Samsung and 3440 x 1440 ultrawide, so totally different. I was talking about 2560 x 1440 monitors, using AUO panels so brands like AOC, Acer, and ASUS.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's Samsung and 3440 x 1440 ultrawide, so totally different. I was talking about 2560 x 1440 monitors, using AUO panels so brands like AOC, Acer, and ASUS.


I see. I'm expecting a $800+ price tag for a 200Hz VA with G-Sync.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I see. I'm expecting a $800+ price tag for a 200Hz VA with G-Sync.


There seems to be some confusion actually. It looks like, for some reason, AUO's upcoming 3440 x 1440 VA panel will be 200 Hz, but the 2560 x 1440 panel will be 144 Hz (which is why I suspect $800 again). Wonder why the lower resolution one has a lower refresh rate, but it doesn't really matter since no AUO VA panel will ever be fast enough for 200 Hz (we'll be lucky if it's fast enough for 144 Hz, their 2560 x 1080 200 Hz panel isn't).


----------



## Overhaze

Got my XB271HU today. Seems like I got lucky, no dead pixels that I can see and no back light bleed. Good God everything is so smooth! Also excellent contrast for an IPS panel. Its sure as hell a step up from the 500:1 of my last display!


----------



## Tactix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> Got my XB271HU today. Seems like I got lucky, no dead pixels that I can see and no back light bleed. Good God everything is so smooth! Also excellent contrast for an IPS panel. Its sure as hell a step up from the 500:1 of my last display!


Im not sure you are lucky, this seems to just be a good product.
i went through 5 ASUS PG279Q's all of them were terrible in one way or another, mostly back light bleed which for 800$ is insulting.
Purchased 1 just ONE Xb271HU and it is flawless.

Cheers


----------



## shafat77

+1 to what Tactix said,

Its a fact that most XB270s were plagued with BLB and dead/stuck pixel and other QC issues. Even, a lot of early adopters of this XB271HU also complained similar issues, However, now its a different story. I think Acer have done a really good job with QC issues with this monitor starting with the Jan 2016 batch. Now a days, it seems like the only issues are either IPS glow or some mild uniformity issues, something I believe is a little subjective depending on your preference. Congrats on your new flawless panel Overhaze.


----------



## Avant Garde

Can one of you owners of both PG279Q and XB271HU monitors share some experiences regarding AG coating? I've read that PG279Q is having better whites and overall sharpness due to his much lighter AG coating.


----------



## Pereb

I haven't had the chance to try both PG279Q and XB271HU side-by-side but if there's a difference between the coatings it's minimal at best. On the other hand the XB271HU definitely has better whites thanks to its infinitely better uniformity. Most PG279Qs have a strong yellow tint on the top half of the screen.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Can one of you owners of both PG279Q and XB271HU monitors share some experiences regarding AG coating? I've read that PG279Q is having better whites and overall sharpness due to his much lighter AG coating.


All these IPS displays should be very similar. You would have to view them side by side to tell a difference between models that have been properly calibrated. Besides, there's a reason most people recommend the Acer over Asus and it's because of QC.


----------



## Tactix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Can one of you owners of both PG279Q and XB271HU monitors share some experiences regarding AG coating? I've read that PG279Q is having better whites and overall sharpness due to his much lighter AG coating.


I haven't looked at both side by side but I can say the Acer AG coating is perfect and doesn't create any sparkle or fuzziness found on heavy AG coated monitors like the pg278q TN panel. Only been about a week since I've tried both pg279 and xb271 and neither had any noticeable AG issues.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Lahatiel

I own both and they are nearly identical. Can't see any differences in coating. White and sharpness are the same. It's just a thing of adjustment.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Can one of you owners of both PG279Q and XB271HU monitors share some experiences regarding AG coating? I've read that PG279Q is having better whites and overall sharpness due to his much lighter AG coating.


From a perpendicular angle (but only from a perpendicular angle) the PG279Q's coating is less intrusive. It's only a small difference, the lightness of the coating of different samples of the same model may vary, and not everyone may notice it. But I don't think the PG279Q has better whites after calibration than the XB271HU after calibration, and the XB271HU has a better color uniformity so a more uniform white.


----------



## Vipeax

I received 2 Acers today after giving up on the Asus ones. Bleeding was perfect, but both had dust...



Also, I told the store that I want to go back to the Asus model, because the stand wiggles way too much for my liking on the Acer.


----------



## Xeby

Asus seems to say their firmware update to fix the line down the middle problem that both Acer and Asus has is ready, they are just distributing it to their service centers. Hopefully Acer won't be too far behind, but it'll still be several months before new monitors come with this fix instead of having to send in the monitors to a service center.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> Asus seems to say their firmware update to fix the line down the middle problem that both Acer and Asus has is ready, they are just distributing it to their service centers.


do you have a link ?


----------



## iceasgeiscoming

Whats the current consensus with the 71's vs the Asus PG279Q since Asus' quality control statement back in march? Has the blb on the Asus improved?

I'm on my 5th xb271hu and looking to try the factory checked PG279Qs. 2 of my 71s had dp issues (flickering, hardware issues; cable wasnt the issue) + bad blb. The other 2 had intolerable blb and the current one I have is on the fence with tolerable. I currently have a March 2016 build.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceasgeiscoming*
> 
> Whats the current consensus with the 71's vs the Asus PG279Q since Asus' quality control statement back in march? Has the blb on the Asus improved?
> 
> I'm on my 5th xb271hu and looking to try the factory checked PG279Qs. 2 of my 71s had dp issues (flickering, hardware issues; cable wasnt the issue) + bad blb. The other 2 had intolerable blb and the current one I have is on the fence with tolerable. I currently have a March 2016 build.


@Anti-Hero on the PG279Q thread said that the new QC checks are a joke... he got a replacement that had the QC sticker but had even worse BLB than the original. My guess is they only screen out the incredibly bad ones (BLB covering like 1/3 the screen, saw some that bad in a review).

I think it's still a lottery for BLB on either of these monitors, though seems like people have had better luck with the Acer. One thing to keep in mind also... it's possible that the BLB will change after a few weeks of use. In my case, it went from very little to almost none. But someone else reported having almost none, then it became more apparent after a week or so. I think in most cases, the BLB decreases over time though.


----------



## Itch

After researching a lot, I have decided to get the XB271HU over the PG279Q, and I have a couple of questions. First, will a 1080 be able to max out, or close to max out this monitor? I mean will I be able to use this monitor to its fullest capacity with a GTX1080?

Second, I REALLY dont like the red stand, and want to get a desk mount, or even mount it to the wall. What is a good mount that can support two 27inch monitors? Last question, relating to the previous one, I want another monitor to use as a secondary display, but I want both monitors to look the same, or at least have the same bezel. What is another 27' monitor that looks similar to the XB 271HU? Thanks for the help, I am a noob, and dont know what i'm doing


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Itch*
> 
> After researching a lot, I have decided to get the XB271HU over the PG279Q, and I have a couple of questions. First, will a 1080 be able to max out, or close to max out this monitor? I mean will I be able to use this monitor to its fullest capacity with a GTX1080?
> 
> Second, I REALLY dont like the red stand, and want to get a desk mount, or even mount it to the wall. What is a good mount that can support two 27inch monitors? Last question, relating to the previous one, I want another monitor to use as a secondary display, but I want both monitors to look the same, or at least have the same bezel. What is another 27' monitor that looks similar to the XB 271HU? Thanks for the help, I am a noob, and dont know what i'm doing


A 1080 would be great for this monitor. Don't expect to get 80+ frames at max settings/1440p in every game though. Might need to lower or disable AA in demanding titles. You'll be destroying the majority of games though so congrats!

How much do you want to spend on a second monitor? if it's under 500 then I'd try and land myself the new Acer x34p that's coming out soon or the original x34 for that matter.


----------



## Itch

yes, preferably under $500, I am in Canada though, so prices will be a bit different


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Itch*
> 
> yes, preferably under $500, I am in Canada though, so prices will be a bit different


Honestly, you might as well wait for the Acer X34p since it'll be the best for gaming. It has pretty much everything this monitor has and then some including a nice UltraWide screen. If you don't mind a secondary display that looks different than your primary, I'd go for any 1440p IPS monitor. Perhaps one of the cheap 1440p Korean moniors? I saw the QNIX on sale the other day for around $180. I believe it can be overclocked as well. Get a squaretrade warranty if you are worried about it breaking down.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Itch*
> 
> Last question, relating to the previous one, I want another monitor to use as a secondary display, but I want both monitors to look the same, or at least have the same bezel. What is another 27' monitor that looks similar to the XB 271HU?


You may want to check out the Dell U2717D, it has what they call "InfinityEdge," which is very similar to the XB271HU's bezel. Here's a link to a review on it: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2717d.htm

Edit: The Dell U2715H also has a very similar bezel, might be worth looking at also: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2715h.htm


----------



## Avant Garde

Wow, this is one beautiful monitor from DELL. Now we just need this with G-Sync and 144Hz


----------



## Overhaze

Out of curiosity does anyone elses panel seem a touch redy brown in the skintones? I've calibrated it with my colorimeter and its measures fine but to my eyes something is still a bit off.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> Out of curiosity does anyone elses panel seem a touch redy brown in the skintones? I've calibrated it with my colorimeter and its measures fine but to my eyes something is still a bit off.


Can you provide a calibration report? That way we can see exactly what's up.


----------



## Overhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Can you provide a calibration report? That way we can see exactly what's up.


No need, everything is perfect apart from cyan and magenta. Cyan is only slightly off, magenta slightly more than that. Nothing I can do about it I suppose the secondary controls on the display only change luminance.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> No need, everything is perfect apart from cyan and magenta. Cyan is only slightly off, magenta slightly more than that. Nothing I can do about it I suppose the secondary controls on the display only change luminance.


If you're using a colorimeter, it may give you a whitepoint that's slightly off. When you calibrate, it should be pretty close if you pick the White LED correction file... but it's just a general correction and not specific to your exact backlight bulb. So there's a chance that the colorimeter reads a perfect 6500K, but in reality it's slightly warmer.

If you were super picky about getting a perfect calibration, then you'd need to invest in a spectrophotometer like the i1Basic Pro 2, but that'd run you a little over $1000!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> If you're using a colorimeter, it may give you a whitepoint that's slightly off. When you calibrate, it should be pretty close if you pick the White LED correction file... but it's just a general correction and not specific to your exact backlight bulb. So there's a chance that the colorimeter reads a perfect 6500K, but in reality it's slightly warmer.
> 
> If you were super picky about getting a perfect calibration, then you'd need to invest in a spectrophotometer like the i1Basic Pro 2, but that'd run you a little over $1000!


You can get an i1 Pro2 cheaper used but, you have to run the gauntlet and be patient. I intend to get one myself at some point but, after getting the wrong meter multiple times I'm done trying for now. Word of warning, you _can_ get a Pro2 with limited measurement modes and you'll want to join the DisplayCAL mailing list in case of random problems. It's not as good as something like the Specbos or something from CR; being the 'affordable' spectro it's not thousands of dollars on up either







.


----------



## Maligx

Has anyone ordered from newegg and had a single dead/stuck pixel and were successfully able to get a replacement? I tried with a chat agent and they said they won't unless its 8 or more pixels that seems absurd. I have a single stuck pixel in the center. They said to contact the manufacturer directly.

edit: lol after I complained the policy went from 8 to 10 pixels

Agent: Thank you for your patience while I looked into this, James. After checking, we were able to issue you the replacement until the pixel is up to 8. For your currant situation please contact the manufacturer directly for the replacement.

Agent: Is there anything else I can assist you with today?

Me: well some of the reviewers have had their replaced with a single dead/stuck pixel

Agent: I apologize for that. Our policy need the pixel up to 10 after double checking.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maligx*
> 
> Has anyone ordered from newegg and had a single dead/stuck pixel and were successfully able to get a replacement? I tried with a chat agent and they said they won't unless its 8 or more pixels that seems absurd. I have a single stuck pixel in the center. They said to contact the manufacturer directly.
> 
> edit: lol after I complained the policy went from 8 to 10 pixels
> 
> Agent: Thank you for your patience while I looked into this, James. After checking, we were able to issue you the replacement until the pixel is up to 8. For your currant situation please contact the manufacturer directly for the replacement.
> 
> Agent: Is there anything else I can assist you with today?
> 
> Me: well some of the reviewers have had their replaced with a single dead/stuck pixel
> 
> Agent: I apologize for that. Our policy need the pixel up to 10 after double checking.


Just tell them it shuts off after using it for 2 days or so at random... key word is RANDOM. No way they can test for that. Tell them you've tried different outlets, computers and different cables as well.


----------



## Maligx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Just tell them it shuts off after using it for 2 days or so at random... key word is RANDOM. No way they can test for that. Tell them you've tried different outlets, computers and different cables as well.


This rep or whatever must have flagged me because I started a replacement rma manually online (stuck pixel and bleeding from upper right and bottom right corner) and it won't let me print a return shipping label, it say's my rma is a special case and to contact CS. Newegg is terrible.

edit: nevermind it let me print a label now. I really hope they replace it without issue.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maligx*
> 
> This rep or whatever must have flagged me because I started a replacement rma manually online (stuck pixel and bleeding from upper right and bottom right corner) and it won't let me print a return shipping label, it say's my rma is a special case and to contact CS. Newegg is terrible.
> 
> edit: nevermind it let me print a label now. I really hope they replace it without issue.


They won't bother to test your monitor for hours. Don't worry.


----------



## patrickula

Anyone else experience issues with black crush on this monitor?
I'm not sure what's up with my setup but I fail the Lagom black level test ( http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php ) pretty seriously, only barely being able to make out the fourth or fifth square from the background. I've got similar settings in my OSD to others in this thread and a calibration profile I downloaded here as well.

The weird thing is I pass the test just fine if I open the same image in Photoshop instead of Chrome. The issue is noticeable in games as well so it's not just limited to Chrome unfortunately.
Here's a rough shot of how the image looks in Photoshop above and Chrome below:


I don't do great on the Lagom gamma test either but the black level is my biggest concern currently. I'm pretty happy with this monitor otherwise... any ideas?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickula*
> 
> Anyone else experience issues with black crush on this monitor?
> I'm not sure what's up with my setup but I fail the Lagom black level test ( http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php ) pretty seriously, only barely being able to make out the fourth or fifth square from the background. I've got similar settings in my OSD to others in this thread and a calibration profile I downloaded here as well.
> 
> The weird thing is I pass the test just fine if I open the same image in Photoshop instead of Chrome. The issue is noticeable in games as well so it's not just limited to Chrome unfortunately.
> Here's a rough shot of how the image looks in Photoshop above and Chrome below:
> 
> 
> I don't do great on the Lagom gamma test either but the black level is my biggest concern currently. I'm pretty happy with this monitor otherwise... any ideas?


The calibration profile probably does this, since it's not tailored to your unit.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Best 2560x1440 IPS gaming monitor in 2016 is Acer XB271HU, this is true?


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Best 2560x1440 IPS gaming monitor in 2016 is Acer XB271HU, this is true?


Impossible to tell, 2 more 27" IPS 1440p 165hz monitors coming in july, whether they are better or not only time will tell.


----------



## Bkral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Impossible to tell, 2 more 27" IPS 1440p 165hz monitors coming in july, whether they are better or not only time will tell.


Which 2 are coming out in July?


----------



## KeepWalkinG

They are Acer/Asus?


----------



## boredgunner

I think ViewSonic is one?


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkral*
> 
> Which 2 are coming out in July?


Viewsonic and AOC agon


----------



## Overhaze

I have to say after having it since Wednesday this is the best monitor I've ever owned. It is a thing of beauty, not just from a gaming perspective but (surprisingly) in general. The fact it has double the static contrast ratio of my last panel is definitely a factor but now that I have the calibration sorted to my liking I'm also blown away by the colour reproduction. Bright and vibrant but not exaggerated or inaccurate.

Glad to see we are past the era of gaming monitors sacrificing picture quality for response times.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> I have to say after having it since Wednesday this is the best monitor I've ever owned. It is a thing of beauty, not just from a gaming perspective but (surprisingly) in general. The fact it has double the static contrast ratio of my last panel is definitely a factor but now that I have the calibration sorted to my liking I'm also blown away by the colour reproduction. Bright and vibrant but not exaggerated or inaccurate.
> 
> Glad to see we are past the era of gaming monitors sacrificing picture quality for response times.


It'll be a wonderful day if we ever see gaming monitors that offer hardware LUT calibration







.


----------



## iceasgeiscoming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Impossible to tell, 2 more 27" IPS 1440p 165hz monitors coming in july, whether they are better or not only time will tell.


I see the AOC is one, what is the other?


----------



## ChevChelios

btw tftcentral still dont have a XB271HU review, right ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> btw tftcentral still dont have a XB271HU review, right ?


Right, Acer doesn't seem to be sending out review samples of it to Europe.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceasgeiscoming*
> 
> I see the AOC is one, what is the other?


Viewsonic XG2703-GS


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickula*
> 
> Anyone else experience issues with black crush on this monitor?
> I'm not sure what's up with my setup but I fail the Lagom black level test ( http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php ) pretty seriously, only barely being able to make out the fourth or fifth square from the background. I've got similar settings in my OSD to others in this thread and a calibration profile I downloaded here as well.
> 
> The weird thing is I pass the test just fine if I open the same image in Photoshop instead of Chrome. The issue is noticeable in games as well so it's not just limited to Chrome unfortunately.
> Here's a rough shot of how the image looks in Photoshop above and Chrome below:
> 
> 
> I don't do great on the Lagom gamma test either but the black level is my biggest concern currently. I'm pretty happy with this monitor otherwise... any ideas?


What happens if you don't load the calibration profile? Do you not have issues with black crush in Chrome? In my particular case (and probably many others), the gamma on my monitor is screwed up where dark shades are too bright, so the calibration that I posted corrects for this and makes dark shades darker. If your monitor doesn't have this problem naturally, then using a profile for a monitor that does could cause that black crush.

If you turn off the profile and shades appear to be correct, then you're probably better off just disabling the profile altogether. You might already have a really good gamma, and that's really the main benefit to using a color profile that someone else has made. You can just eyeball the correct RGB settings, try the recommended ones from here, etc. until you find a whitepoint that you're satisfied with.


----------



## patrickula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> What happens if you don't load the calibration profile? Do you not have issues with black crush in Chrome? In my particular case (and probably many others), the gamma on my monitor is screwed up where dark shades are too bright, so the calibration that I posted corrects for this and makes dark shades darker. If your monitor doesn't have this problem naturally, then using a profile for a monitor that does could cause that black crush.
> 
> If you turn off the profile and shades appear to be correct, then you're probably better off just disabling the profile altogether. You might already have a really good gamma, and that's really the main benefit to using a color profile that someone else has made. You can just eyeball the correct RGB settings, try the recommended ones from here, etc. until you find a whitepoint that you're satisfied with.


Black crush didn't seem much better or worse using the profile I grabbed here VS using the default SRGB one (though other colors did seem a bit improved).
Sounds like I'll have to get my hands on a calibration tool!


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickula*
> 
> Black crush didn't seem much better or worse using the profile I grabbed here VS using the default SRGB one (though other colors did seem a bit improved).
> Sounds like I'll have to get my hands on a calibration tool!


If you're an Amazon Prime member, the i1Display Pro is going on sale for their Prime Day in about 50 minutes. I have the cut-down version of that colorimeter, the ColorMunki Display, which I'm very happy with. I'd recommend either of those, if you can find them on sale.

Edit: Sale price of $189 is pretty good, though you can get the ColorMunki for $130 sometimes.


----------



## patrickula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> If you're an Amazon Prime member, the i1Display Pro is going on sale for their Prime Day in about 50 minutes. I have the cut-down version of that colorimeter, the ColorMunki Display, which I'm very happy with. I'd recommend either of those, if you can find them on sale.
> 
> Edit: Sale price of $189 is pretty good, though you can get the ColorMunki for $130 sometimes.


Thanks for the tip, definitely a decent discount though still not really cheap... but neither was the monitor! I'll give it a shot. It will hopefully prove useful for more displays than just this one.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickula*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, definitely a decent discount though still not really cheap... but neither was the monitor! I'll give it a shot. It will hopefully prove useful for more displays than just this one.


I actually bought my ColorMunki about 4 years ago for my Dell U3011, and since then have profiled my XB271HU, as well as my laptop, work monitors... flat screen TV... and my friends' TVs and monitors. You can definitely get your money's worth out of a colorimeter.


----------



## Overhaze

Question should I set the GPU to handle scaling or just leave it at default and let the display do it? High end system or not I'm still going to be loading up Starcraft or Diablo 2 every now and again!









Am I right in thinking G-Sync monitors can't handle scaling when G-Sync is enabled?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Question should I set the GPU to handle scaling or just leave it at default and let the display do it?


whats the difference actually ?

the default seems to be Display - should I leave it at that ?


----------



## shafat77

I leave scaling mode at none. A few months back, I read that gsync indeed has issues with custom resolution and scaling. That is why I select perform scaling on GPU.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> I leave scaling mode at none. A few months back, I read that gsync indeed has issues with custom resolution and scaling. That is why I select perform scaling on GPU.


this only affects custom smaller resolutions/older games ?

if you play at native 1440p then its irrelevant what you have selected for scaling options ?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> Question should I set the GPU to handle scaling or just leave it at default and let the display do it? High end system or not I'm still going to be loading up Starcraft or Diablo 2 every now and again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I right in thinking G-Sync monitors can't handle scaling when G-Sync is enabled?


You should fire up Starcraft and see which you prefer. I find that GPU and most display scaling leaves something to be desired. You'll have to check scaling with GS on. I presume GS will work with GPU scaling (it does with my XB270HU) and display scaling won't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> this only affects custom smaller resolutions/older games ?
> 
> if you play at native 1440p then its irrelevant what you have selected for scaling options ?


Yes, scaling only affects games or other software running fullscreen at a lower than native resolution.

At both of you if you aren't already aware: Be sure to run with aspect ratio scaling rather than fullscreen if you want a correctly scaled image. With fullscreen scaling you won't have black bars but, things will be too fat, short, thin, etcetera.


----------



## Cribbs

I have the option to get one of these for an exceedingly reasonable price here in NZ and was wondering how peoples experiences with BLB and ips glow are in general.
Also apparently Acer don't consider dead pixels covered by the warranty unless you have an absurd amount of them, so I'm wondering if many people have had issues with dead/stuck pixels?


----------



## ChevChelios

XB271HU has Flicker Free, right ?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> XB271HU has Flicker Free, right ?


Yes.


----------



## FeelKun

Hi, I have a dell u2713hm (60hz). It's a great monitor. A few questions if you don't mind answering (@anyone). Yeah, I know it's been asked a thousand times throughout this thread.

How is quality control now?

If I purchase it which website newegg or amazon? (Just incase for RMA purposes)

Is it worth the upgrade from 60hz to 144hz? I've never seen or owned a 144hz monitor.

What dp cable should I purchase?

And is there any new monitors that I should wait on before purchasing this or asus 144hz?

+rep to anyone who helps at all


----------



## Maligx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgetaur*
> 
> Hi, I have a dell u2713hm (60hz). It's a great monitor. A few questions if you don't mind answering (@anyone). Yeah, I know it's been asked a thousand times throughout this thread.
> 
> How is quality control now?
> 
> If I purchase it which website newegg or amazon? (Just incase for RMA purposes)
> 
> Is it worth the upgrade from 60hz to 144hz? I've never seen or owned a 144hz monitor.
> 
> What dp cable should I purchase?
> 
> And is there any new monitors that I should wait on before purchasing this or asus 144hz?
> 
> +rep to anyone who helps at all


I hear the QC is much better now but of course my monitor came with a stuck pixel in the center of the screen.

If they're the same price then definitely amazon, newegg's customer service is lacking. I am in the process of getting a replacement and the rep I chatted with lied to me about their dead pixel policy. It is 8 dead pixels before they will issue a replacement rma but I know in fact they have replaced them with only 1 and when I asked them about this they replied that their policy is not 8 but 10 dead pixels. I never have issue with amazon, i only ordered from newegg because it was on sale at the time.

I also upgraded from 60hz to 144hz and yes the difference is huge, you won't want to go back to 60hz especially if you have a powerful graphics card that can push the fps the difference between 60 and 130+ fps is huge in my eyes along with the increased resolution.

I would suggest Accell it is a great quality dp cable much better than the trash the monitor comes with.


----------



## axiumone

I'm sad to report that long term usage of these displays shows some quality issues. I've had my five displays in use for about 7 months now. One display had a power socket go bad. I suspect the solder on the inside of the socket came apart and display would come on only if the plug was inserted at a certain angle. Another display is showing signs of the same issue, but on the displayport. It loses signal if it's bumped ever so slightly.


----------



## ChevChelios

if you had them for 7 months then it means they're from Fall 2015 batch

hopefully later ones are better


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgetaur*
> 
> Hi, I have a dell u2713hm (60hz). It's a great monitor. A few questions if you don't mind answering (@anyone). Yeah, I know it's been asked a thousand times throughout this thread.
> 
> How is quality control now?
> 
> If I purchase it which website newegg or amazon? (Just incase for RMA purposes)
> 
> Is it worth the upgrade from 60hz to 144hz? I've never seen or owned a 144hz monitor.
> 
> What dp cable should I purchase?
> 
> And is there any new monitors that I should wait on before purchasing this or asus 144hz?
> 
> +rep to anyone who helps at all


QC has not changed, it is still a lottery. Make sure you buy from a merchant who has a good return policy.

I'd suggest Amazon, although if you get Newegg Premier, Newegg will treat you much better. Amazon monitors returns, so if you end up exchanging multiple units they will contact you about it and you risk getting banned. If you go through Amazon and return / exchange, take photos of the issue and speak with someone over the phone. They contacted me due to multiple exchanges but I didn't get the threatening letter that other people on here reported. I called and spoke with someone and explained everything. They emailed me back with a polite letter thanking me for detailed feedback and welcoming future business. So it is case by case and also depends on who you speak with.

60hz to 144hz- depends on what you play. For fast paced shooters and racing games, heck yes it is night and day difference. For RPG or slower scrolling games you still get the benefit of overall smoother experience / more lifelike.

The DP cable that came with my XB271HU has been fine since day 1. The DP cable issue some people have been reporting is not a common issue.

I would choose the Acer over the Asus. QC is bad for both but we've generally fared better with the Acer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I'm sad to report that long term usage of these displays shows some quality issues. I've had my five displays in use for about 7 months now. One display had a power socket go bad. I suspect the solder on the inside of the socket came apart and display would come on only if the plug was inserted at a certain angle. Another display is showing signs of the same issue, but on the displayport. It looses signal if it's bumped ever so slightly.


That is really unfortunate. I bought mine from my local Microcenter with a 2 year replacement plan, so hopefully if it happens to me it'll be covered. Mine is a Jan 2016 unit. If you get yours serviced or replaced by Acer please post your experience dealing with them. Hopefully it won't be too much of a hassle.


----------



## Tapeworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> If you're an Amazon Prime member, the i1Display Pro is going on sale for their Prime Day in about 50 minutes. I have the cut-down version of that colorimeter, the ColorMunki Display, which I'm very happy with. I'd recommend either of those, if you can find them on sale.
> 
> Edit: Sale price of $189 is pretty good, though you can get the ColorMunki for $130 sometimes.


I purchased this and it arrived yesterday. I should have done some research, because I am reading that i1Display Pro has issues with both Acer XB271HU and XB270HU when using ADC. ADC is the setting that allows the Display pro software to automatically adjust monitor settings, opposed to doing it manually.

https://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/XB271HU-Burn-In-Mode-and-ADC/m-p/417445/highlight/true#M2533

Has anyone here ran into this issue (Burn-In Mode and settings being reset) when using ADC? I suppose I could just do it manually. But between $700 for the XB271HU that has light bleed in bottom right and $180 for a calibration tool that has issues with the monitor...I'm starting to feel a bit drained/ripped off.


----------



## Metatron245

Greetings I just bought this Monitor, mine was manufactured in March 2016 and was purchased through Amazon. So far I have not noticed any dead or defected pixels, as well as very minimal backlight bleed. The only backlight bleed I notice is similar to my secondary 23" LG IPS display I have.. in which there is uniform bleeding from the edges but its very faint and you will probably never notice it in game. Have to say I am very happy with this purchase so far! The G-Sync module makes gameplay very smooth with no tearing or stuttering.

Also I have not adjusted the colors at all as I am very happy w/ the out of the box calibration... I upgraded from a 6 year old Asus 27" 60Hz screen. My secondary monitor is still have 23" LG display.

I have the monitor hooked up through the included DP cable which is perfect size for me at least... I was using DVI cable before this and its nice to get rid of that bulky cable.

I don't know why you would purchase a $180 calibration tool like Tapeworm above has tbh...

I am satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## Metatron245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> Question should I set the GPU to handle scaling or just leave it at default and let the display do it? High end system or not I'm still going to be loading up Starcraft or Diablo 2 every now and again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I right in thinking G-Sync monitors can't handle scaling when G-Sync is enabled?


I have a GTX 1070 and this monitor and everything is at default works fine.. I set resolution to max with 144hz native refresh rate.


----------



## Overhaze

Any reason you're not overclocking to 165hz?


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> Any reason you're not overclocking to 165hz?


Becouse with 1 GTX 1070 he cant play games with 165FPS.


----------



## Metatron245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Itch*
> 
> After researching a lot, I have decided to get the XB271HU over the PG279Q, and I have a couple of questions. First, will a 1080 be able to max out, or close to max out this monitor? I mean will I be able to use this monitor to its fullest capacity with a GTX1080?
> 
> Second, I REALLY dont like the red stand, and want to get a desk mount, or even mount it to the wall. What is a good mount that can support two 27inch monitors? Last question, relating to the previous one, I want another monitor to use as a secondary display, but I want both monitors to look the same, or at least have the same bezel. What is another 27' monitor that looks similar to the XB 271HU? Thanks for the help, I am a noob, and dont know what i'm doing


Yes you should be able to max out on 1440p no problem on most games... also the red stand is not bad. I thought it looked tacky in the pictures but in person it has a very nice feel. It almost feels metallic... if you ever used a military humvee it feels like the fiberglass material they build those out of. I think you'll be happy.

I have a overclocked FX-8350 with a GTX 1070 and get very good performance... my CPU is lacking.. but I plan to upgrade that along with a motherboard in the future as my next upgrades.


----------



## Metatron245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Becouse with 1 GTX 1070 he cant play games with 165FPS.


This is true.. plus my CPU hurts my FPS... this is part of a list of gradual upgrades I'm doing. The adaptive refresh rate is really what I wanted.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Becouse with 1 GTX 1070 he cant play games with 165FPS.


Depends on the game. Many will run at that frame rate, just not very recent AAA titles.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tapeworm*
> 
> I purchased this and it arrived yesterday. I should have done some research, because I am reading that i1Display Pro has issues with both Acer XB271HU and XB270HU when using ADC. ADC is the setting that allows the Display pro software to automatically adjust monitor settings, opposed to doing it manually.
> 
> https://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/XB271HU-Burn-In-Mode-and-ADC/m-p/417445/highlight/true#M2533
> 
> Has anyone here ran into this issue (Burn-In Mode and settings being reset) when using ADC? I suppose I could just do it manually. But between $700 for the XB271HU that has light bleed in bottom right and $180 for a calibration tool that has issues with the monitor...I'm starting to feel a bit drained/ripped off.


ADC is pretty useless... even on other monitors (ex. U3011) I got much better results by simply using other software to do the OSD settings myself. If you use DisplayCal instead of the i1Display Pro's software, one of the first steps is an interactive calibration that gives you readings as you make adjustments to OSD.

Really, the only OSD settings you should touch on the monitor are Brightness and User Color RGB sliders. If you move Contrast past 50, it starts clipping bright colors. Everything else is already set correctly, or just a useless feature.

If you prefer the software that comes with the i1Display Pro, you can download something else like HCFR to get interactive calibration tools to get the optimal settings using OSD. Or you can just use DisplayCal for that first step, and don't bother to let it profile the display afterwards.

Feel free to PM me with calibration questions!


----------



## gilbertlu32

I want to know if I've bought a bad XB271HU?
I've compared mine to several different ones online, but still couldn't get a good idea with the quality on mine.
Please give me some advice on whether or not to return it.


----------



## shafat77

Your pictures are overexposed. Try to take the pics or look at your panel in complete darkness. This panel uses a coating that can reflect some light and also we are dealing with an IPS panel, so a little glow is inevitable. It is almost impossible to detect BLB from a picture so you gonna have to check for yourself. Here is what to look for:

1. Do you have any glow on the corners?
2. What color is the glow? Silver = ips glow, orange = blb.
3. Does the glow go away when you are looking directly at it?
4. Turn up your brightness to 100 and check for the above. Do the same for brightness at 20.
5. Report back.

Cheers.

PS What is the manufacture date for your monitor? (located behind the panel)


----------



## patrickula

I'm quite happy with the results of my i1 Display Pro calibration (bought one on Prime Day). Nice unit, especially if you can get it on sale!
The black crush I was perceiving didn't get a ton better but I think it might just be my eyes (my girlfriend doesn't have the same issues seeing the darker boxes on the Lagom black level test) and how dark this monitor can get compared to my previous IPS display.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickula*
> 
> I'm quite happy with the results of my i1 Display Pro calibration (bought one on Prime Day). Nice unit, especially if you can get it on sale!
> The black crush I was perceiving didn't get a ton better but I think it might just be my eyes (my girlfriend doesn't have the same issues seeing the darker boxes on the Lagom black level test) and how dark this monitor can get compared to my previous IPS display.


Awesome, glad you like the calibration! If you are curious how well it is calibrated, you can use DisplayCal to generate a report to see if it hits the correct gamma curve. The best one for this would be "Graybalance verification testchart" since it tests a larger range of blacks, grays and whites.


----------



## silent-wl

Mine was april 2016 model had to sent it back because of very bad blb at the bottom right corner, also the picture was very grayish out of the box don't know if it was just me seeing it. Not going to order another one. Probably will go back to tn maybe dell S2716DG or a used asus if i can find one cheap.


----------



## patrickula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Awesome, glad you like the calibration! If you are curious how well it is calibrated, you can use DisplayCal to generate a report to see if it hits the correct gamma curve. The best one for this would be "Graybalance verification testchart" since it tests a larger range of blacks, grays and whites.


Thanks for the tip on DisplayCal, I had used the X-Rite software to profile previously. Trying DisplayCal to calibrate to sRGB I think I've gotten to a somewhat better gamma calibration and the gray balance test results come back looking good.


----------



## Laocedric16

How true is it that XB271HU's colors look bland compared to Asus PG279Q?

http://imgur.com/KU62gyG seen this post in reddit. ( the right one is the Acer one)

I've decided to get ACER then starting to think again after looking at this. (he states that he calibrated this with tftcentral).


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laocedric16*
> 
> How true is it that XB271HU's colors look bland compared to Asus PG279Q?
> 
> http://imgur.com/KU62gyG seen this post in reddit. ( the right one is the Acer one)
> 
> I've decided to get ACER then starting to think again after looking at this. (he states that he calibrated this with tftcentral).


Its not true at alle, its a matter of calibration. You can't just copy other calibrations and think they are perfect for your monitor cause every panel is different.

Lastly, tftcentral never did a review or calibration of the xb271hu, so the person spewing that garbage is talking out of his ass.


----------



## nefrusy

FYI, anyone who bought the i1Display Pro during the Amazon Prime Day, you might be able to ask for a partial refund from Amazon if you ask them to price match B&H's special for today: i1Display Pro for $149.00

And for anyone else looking to get a colorimeter for your XB271HU, that's the best deal I've ever seen on that one.


----------



## ferda-mravenec

Such a great deal. Thanks for sharing.
Btw, is a colorimeter a need for this monitor? I am thinking about buying it but do not want to spend extra money. The monitor will be used for basic things like watching movies, playing games and software development. So no image/video editing for me.
Thank you.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> FYI, anyone who bought the i1Display Pro during the Amazon Prime Day, you might be able to ask for a partial refund from Amazon if you ask them to price match B&H's special for today: i1Display Pro for $149.00
> 
> And for anyone else looking to get a colorimeter for your XB271HU, that's the best deal I've ever seen on that one.


Awesome deal. If I did not already have Colormunki Display. I would be all over that.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ferda-mravenec*
> 
> Such a great deal. Thanks for sharing.
> Btw, is a colorimeter a need for this monitor? I am thinking about buying it but do not want to spend extra money. The monitor will be used for basic things like watching movies, playing games and software development. So no image/video editing for me.
> Thank you.


It's definitely not a requirement... at least in my case, the screen was pretty close to calibrated in its default state. The thing that a colorimeter will help with is if you are super picky about perfect whites (D65) and want to get the best RGB adjustments for it. Otherwise you can just eyeball it (or leave it alone).

It will also allow you to correct the gamma, if you notice that certain shades are lighter/darker than they should be. In my case, darks appear lighter than they're supposed to, but it isn't a huge difference. Creating a profile for the monitor allows me to fix it--there's no fix through the OSD.


----------



## Dentho

Hi,

i just recived my Acer XB271HU yesterday.
Very nice Monitor, no dead pixels or dust.

I have two weeks to get a refund if i dont want the Monitor so i want to ask if you think that the one i recieved is okay or is a bad one.

Pics (Iphone 6s, Dark Room):

Brightness 20:
  

Brightness 100:
  

Brightness 20:
  

Brightness 100:
  

Brightness 20:
  

Brightness 100:
  

-
So the BLB/Glow on the black image looks not so good but ingame i rarely notice it. (looks worse on the images than in real).
Also with normal lightning in my room the effect is weaker.
I would like to keep it but if you say i got a really bad one then i will send it back and get a new one.


----------



## M3LON4

500 pages that we say that picture are overexposed...


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dentho*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> i just recived my Acer XB271HU yesterday.
> Very nice Monitor, no dead pixels or dust.
> 
> I have two weeks to get a refund if i dont want the Monitor so i want to ask if you think that the one i recieved is okay or is a bad one.
> 
> -
> So the BLB/Glow on the black image looks not so good but ingame i rarely notice it. (looks worse on the images than in real).
> Also with normal lightning in my room the effect is weaker.
> I would like to keep it but if you say i got a really bad one then i will send it back and get a new one.


If you can notice it in a lit room and it bothers you, I'd return it. If it's fairly hard to notice in a dark room, or it doesn't bother you lit/dark, I'd keep it.


----------



## Dentho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> 500 pages that we say that picture are overexposed...


The room was very dark and the brightness on the monitor was at 20%. What else can i do to not overexpose the pictures with only a smartphone camera?


----------



## Asus11

any difference between XB271HU & XB271HUA?

SKU UM.HX1EE.A01


----------



## ChevChelios

HUA is a TN

http://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/predator-model/UM.HX1EE.A01


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> HUA is a TN
> 
> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/predator-model/UM.HX1EE.A01


SINCE WHEN?!?! dam I ordered it, because ive never seen it before the only 165hz overclock monitors are IPS dammit!! wth?









but maybe it be better for me?

who knows what the future holds ... I cannot find any review on it at all can you? only IPS


----------



## Metatron245

No a color meter is not needed at all... its great out of the box.


----------



## Metatron245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> SINCE WHEN?!?! dam I ordered it, because ive never seen it before the only 165hz overclock monitors are IPS dammit!! wth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but maybe it be better for me?
> 
> who knows what the future holds ... I cannot find any review on it at all can you? only IPS


I would personally get IPS... after using IPS its hard to go back to TN which looks washed out in comparison.


----------



## Metatron245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gilbertlu32*
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know if I've bought a bad XB271HU?
> I've compared mine to several different ones online, but still couldn't get a good idea with the quality on mine.
> Please give me some advice on whether or not to return it.


When was yours manufactured? I got a Mar 2016 one and on a pure black screen I don't see any sig BLB.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metatron245*
> 
> I would personally get IPS... after using IPS its hard to go back to TN which looks washed out in comparison.


its too late its here.. im about to test it in 10 mins any idea how to reset the colour management in windows?


----------



## gilbertlu32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> Your pictures are overexposed. Try to take the pics or look at your panel in complete darkness. This panel uses a coating that can reflect some light and also we are dealing with an IPS panel, so a little glow is inevitable. It is almost impossible to detect BLB from a picture so you gonna have to check for yourself. Here is what to look for:
> 
> 1. Do you have any glow on the corners?
> 2. What color is the glow? Silver = ips glow, orange = blb.
> 3. Does the glow go away when you are looking directly at it?
> 4. Turn up your brightness to 100 and check for the above. Do the same for brightness at 20.
> 5. Report back.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> PS What is the manufacture date for your monitor? (located behind the panel)


Thank you so much for your reply. I've checked the monitor myself and most of the glow looking from the picture is IPS glow, but I've also noticed that there are slightly some back light bleeding on the top left.
I am kind of a skeptical person, but looking from my friends' perspective, they don't think that it is that big of a problem, so I'm keeping my XB271HU.
BTW, the manufacture date is March, 2016.


----------



## gilbertlu32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metatron245*
> 
> When was yours manufactured? I got a Mar 2016 one and on a pure black screen I don't see any sig BLB.


Mine was also a Mar 2016 one. I decided to keep it, since the little blb on the top left did not actually bother me that much. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> its too late its here.. im about to test it in 10 mins any idea how to reset the colour management in windows?


Deleting the ICC profile (if you installed one) and setting everything to system default should do it.


----------



## Metatron245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> its too late its here.. im about to test it in 10 mins any idea how to reset the colour management in windows?


No clue I use the one built in Nvidea control panel.. but really I did no changes out the box. Maybe in the future.. for now I thought it looked great. Post your thoughts: )


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metatron245*
> 
> No clue I use the one built in Nvidea control panel.. but really I did no changes out the box. Maybe in the future.. for now I thought it looked great. Post your thoughts: )


just played about 1 hour of BF4 and im glad to say it was a pleasant experience, the screen on my desk though.. looks like a 21'' screen because I just took the Acer Z35 off it which is a 35'' beast lol..
the z35 is a great monitor but it has its drawbacks, ghosting here and there, even while browsing but the 200hz g sync is great in racing and BF4 plus because its lower res than 1440p it can nearly hit that 200

I haven't experienced this smooth game play since forever I dont think lol ( xb271hua)

heres my monitor history, well ones that matter anyway lol asus rog swift ( first one ) had it for nearly 2 years..

then a acer x34 for really cheap im talking sell the rog swift and add 100, anyway still have the x34 and z35 which will be going up for sale the z35 will go back to amazon ( got it from amazon warehouse a week ago)

this so far is the best gaming experience, and the picture quality is amazing I can't believe its not IPS lol

the acer x34 is a beautiful monitor for stuff like browing and anything general even content creating .. hell even gaming but not fast paced gaming or competitive thats the only downside for me also only 100hz

when I want to game which is rarely I want a good experience the acer x34 is excellent outside of games but not so good inside of games

also 99% of youtube videos dont scale with 3440 x 1440 and movies also can be a pain, I think 3440 x 1440 is great but dont think its there yet, many people love their x34 but most people did not just come from a 144hz 1ms monitor lol

anyway final conclusion

so far so good, im very happy with this monitor and its probably a blessing it was a TN as I can't be bothered going back and fourth with replacements with the IPS issues

also this monitor supports 3D vision, DP & HDMI ULMB can overclock to 165hz and G sync 1ms

it may be the best raw gaming monitor available at this time


----------



## Shardnax

The whole IPS/TN color thing is a bit overblown now, both panel types have their upsides and downs. When probably 90% of users (or higher) aren't going to profile their monitors with a meter, and the few that do aren't likely to profile with a spectro., the differences tend to diminish. I do think IPS is the better display tech. on the overall.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The whole IPS/TN color thing is a bit overblown now, both panel types have their upsides and downs. When probably 90% of users (or higher) aren't going to profile their monitors with a meter, and the few that do aren't likely to profile with a spectro., the differences tend to diminish. I do think IPS is the better display tech. on the overall.


Yeah I agree with this but one caveat. While colors on a quality TN may rival or equal IPS, it doesn't change the fact that when I play racing games on the TN the sky will change colors due to gamma shift when I sit back in my chair. The lack of gamma shift on IPS panels make colors much more even and vibrant, in my opinion, and far superior to anything a TN can offer.


----------



## Maligx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Yeah I agree with this but one caveat. While colors on a quality TN may rival or equal IPS, it doesn't change the fact that when I play racing games on the TN the sky will change colors due to gamma shift when I sit back in my chair. The lack of gamma shift on IPS panels make colors much more even and vibrant, in my opinion, and far superior to anything a TN can offer.


Yeah I used to think IPS had full Adobe RGB but they don't unless specified. I think the xb271hu is around 72% Adobe RGB, might be wrong about it because I can't find any information regarding that. I used to have a laptop that had a 100% aRGB and the colors on it really popped, wish these 1440p, 144hz low ms gaming monitors would adopt 100% adobe rgb.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maligx*
> 
> Yeah I used to think IPS had full Adobe RGB but they don't unless specified. I think the xb271hu is around 72% Adobe RGB, might be wrong about it because I can't find any information regarding that. I used to have a laptop that had a 100% aRGB and the colors on it really popped, wish these 1440p, 144hz low ms gaming monitors would adopt 100% adobe rgb.


My guess is a lot of it is companies not wanting to devalue their pro lines by adding the same functionality to the consumer lines. There might also be some difficulty in designing a panel with gaming boxes ticked while also providing full aRGB coverage and a good sRGB mode.


----------



## ChevChelios

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/m-p/444843#M3301
Quote:


> Acer-Blayn
> Acer Technician
> 
> I am currently working with our team that is investigating this issue. I am hopeful to have an update to post on this issue by Friday.


http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/m-p/444881#M3306
Quote:


> Sorry, but I do not have specifics on what the resolution would be. In the past, similar issues have been resolved with a firmware update, but I do not know if that will be the fix in this case. I do not want to speculate what the resolution would be, because I really hope to have more information to provide by Friday.


----------



## TheFurricane

Hello Overclock community!

I recently purchased one of these monitors from Amazon.ca (up in the frozen wasteland of Canada)

When the package came it almost looked like it was opened once already? The box didn't look brand new. However everything inside looked like new or made to look as new parts.

I have a February build, and the first thing I noticed is how little BLB this monitor had. Started looking around for dead/stuck pixels but couldn't find any initially, eventually found one but i'll circle back to that.

144hz is GLORIOUS. I've never had anything higher than 60hz before and I didn't realize what I was missing. The colors look a little bit fuzzy and washed out compared to my dell U3415W, but I suspect it's because I haven't calibrated it properly.

I have a couple of questions as Amazon gives you 30 days to return.

1) There's one dead/stuck pixel on the monitor, but everything else looks to be picture perfect. I'm going to try to fix it or see if it goes away, but it's in a spot where I would never see it unless I looked for it (near the bottom left, maybe 2cm above the edge of the screen. The BLB is virtually non existent and the monitor is great. Just urks me a little that I paid a premium price for something that's already got one imperfection







Is that reason enough to exchange it?

2) Am I being paranoid to think Amazon would sell me a refurb at the price of a new monitor? Like I said before the box looked like it was previously open as it had "ACER" packing tape on both sides and looked like it was opened once before, but everything else inside the box looked brand new.


----------



## Shardnax

Are you certain that it isn't a spec of dust rather than a dead pixel?

I don't think you'd have trouble getting a return or exchange with Amazon. Do you think it's worth risking getting a worse panel if this one doesn't bother you?


----------



## TheFurricane

Is there an easy way to see the difference? I can only see it on greyish backgrounds. It's in a really hard to notice spot (near the bottom left, I would care a lot more if it was in the middle) so it really doesn't bother me that much. I got a great monitor as far as BLB goes.

Honestly I was more concerned over the fact that the box looked like it was already opened.


----------



## Shardnax

Try gently wiping it off with a lens cleaning cloth or similar. It's possible you got a return or refurb. but, the quality control on these panels is still poor.

Edit: What I mean is that getting a dodgy looking box and a panel with problems is just as probable as getting a refurb. or repacked return.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheFurricane*
> 
> Is there an easy way to see the difference? I can only see it on greyish backgrounds. It's in a really hard to notice spot (near the bottom left, I would care a lot more if it was in the middle) so it really doesn't bother me that much. I got a great monitor as far as BLB goes.
> 
> Honestly I was more concerned over the fact that the box looked like it was already opened.


Likely that it could be a dust speck. Try using a micro fiber cloth or something similar. You want to flick at the dust speck (cloth between your finger and screen) until it drops below the viewable area of the screen. Chances are very high that this will work because it is so close to the bottom of the monitor. Good luck.


----------



## Maligx

Got my new xb271hu in after rmaing because of stuck pixel and it's nearly perfect except theres a single dust speck up top, not bad blb I think I'll just keep it. I shouldn't have to accept imperfection but it seemingly looks better color wise out of the box than my last one i sent back but that could just be mind tricks. It's has a feb 2016 build date. Is there really anything I can do about the dust? I can see it after I turn the monitor off so it's definitely not a stuck or dead pixel. I already tried gently tapping and rubbing on it with a cloth.


----------



## Xeby

Acer has given an update on the line down the middle issue:

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/m-p/445286#M3321
Quote:


> Let me start by saying thank you for all of your patience while we worked to get a resolution for you. A new firmware is now available for this model that can be applied at your nearest service center to resolve this issue. We recommend contacting the customer service team in your region to have a repair order created so we can get your monitor updated. Using the monitor with the current firmware will not cause any long term damage to your monitor, so you can schedule the service at your convenience. I strongly recommend contacting your local support team if you have questions on how the process of getting the unit into the local repair facility will take place. Due to regional differences, I'm unable to address specific questions. I understand sending the monitor in for a firmware update is not the resolution users are looking for; we apologize for the inconvenience of the solution, however, it is necessary to correct the behavior. We have informed our contact and repair centers in each region so that they are better prepared to assist in this process.


So it looks like you have to ship it back to them to get it fixed. It will probably be several months before new stock you buy comes with the new firmware, so if you don't want to send it in you probably have to wait close to half a year or so for all the old stock to be flushed out of places like Amazon or Newegg, but that's my guess on time frame.


----------



## stalker8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3aSwnl5B4E&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKhcl6wDw4A&feature=youtu.be

*What do you think about it? is this BLB or GLOW ? An should i refund it?*


----------



## Shardnax

It looks like you've got practically no BLB. Off angle glow is normal for IPS.


----------



## twelvie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> Acer has given an update on the line down the middle issue:
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/m-p/445286#M3321
> So it looks like you have to ship it back to them to get it fixed. It will probably be several months before new stock you buy comes with the new firmware, so if you don't want to send it in you probably have to wait close to half a year or so for all the old stock to be flushed out of places like Amazon or Newegg, but that's my guess on time frame.


Although even then, waiting all that time there's probably still a big chance you'll end up with one of the older ones. That's got to be a kick in the teeth, I don't see there being any point waiting to be honest. May as well buy it, not even unpackage it and send it straight to the service centre.


----------



## Asus11

think im going back to my Z35 the xb271hu looks like a 21.5'' monitor on my desk.. its good but once youve gone ultrawide.. going back feels like your going back even though the res is lower


----------



## Cyalume

This is a picture of a full white field on my most recent panel.

Thoughts? How is the uniformity? It looks noticeably darker to me along the left side of the panel for some reason...


----------



## Dson

Hi folks,

Got my XB271HU earlier today and now that it's gotten a bit darker this is what I can see.

Undecided as to whether I should return it or not, the orange glow is visible on black screens but only slightly visible in witcher 3 which I used as a reference and can't see it at all in WoW.

I have been through 25 pages of this monster thread but can't see if my screen is 'good' 'average' or 'bad' in comparison.
Just fine the whole thing so disappointing considering the cost of these things..

Brigtness 70


Brightness 20


Thoughts?


----------



## izjamest

Hey guys, just got my Acer XB271HU. COming from a 1080p non G-Sync 60Hz monitor it is amazing. So far seems like some BLB which might all be just IPS Glow anyway with no dead pixel or dust behind the monitor.

The only issue I have is with the panel's WHITE (not colour) uniformity. It seems slightly cooler on the right with this bluish tint compared to the rest of the screen. Reading around, it seems like this is a probelm with most of the G-Sync IPS Panels from ASUS and Acer (and maybe with some time and Brun in this might fade).

Now these pictures are at brightness of 90 and the screen is as yet uncalibrated, but I'm not sure how much of this will change with regards to white Uniformity. I am hesitant to get another replacement with this as it seems like a panel lottery and the next one might just have all the black light bleed/dead pixel/dust issues. What do you think? Leave it or replace?

Here is what I am talking about:


----------



## stalker8

?


----------



## stalker8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> It looks like you've got practically no BLB. Off angle glow is normal for IPS.


But it see appear bad.And İf we loss image,what different does it than TN panel?


----------



## Cyalume

@
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *izjamest*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my Acer XB271HU. COming from a 1080p non G-Sync 60Hz monitor it is amazing. So far seems like some BLB which might all be just IPS Glow anyway with no dead pixel or dust behind the monitor.
> 
> The only issue I have is with the panel's WHITE (not colour) uniformity. It seems slightly cooler on the right with this bluish tint compared to the rest of the screen. Reading around, it seems like this is a probelm with most of the G-Sync IPS Panels from ASUS and Acer (and maybe with some time and Brun in this might fade).
> 
> Now these pictures are at brightness of 90 and the screen is as yet uncalibrated, but I'm not sure how much of this will change with regards to white Uniformity. I am hesitant to get another replacement with this as it seems like a panel lottery and the next one might just have all the black light bleed/dead pixel/dust issues. What do you think? Leave it or replace?
> 
> Here is what I am talking about:


Try viewing a full red screen to see if you can see any darkness around the edges. Also, set your brightness to 10, turn the lights on, and take another picture with a full white screen. Those are the conditions that I used to take the picture that I posted; I'll turn my brightness to 90 and turn the lights off for a picture later today to see if my screen compares to yours in terms of white uniformity.


----------



## izjamest

I followed your instructions are here are the images


:



Thanks for your help.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> This is a picture of a full white field on my most recent panel.
> 
> Thoughts? How is the uniformity? It looks noticeably darker to me along the left side of the panel for some reason...


If it looks about the same in reality as it does in the picture I think it looks alright. It seems like there's some minor variation on the edges but nothing terrible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dson*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> Got my XB271HU earlier today and now that it's gotten a bit darker this is what I can see.
> 
> Undecided as to whether I should return it or not, the orange glow is visible on black screens but only slightly visible in witcher 3 which I used as a reference and can't see it at all in WoW.
> 
> I have been through 25 pages of this monster thread but can't see if my screen is 'good' 'average' or 'bad' in comparison.
> Just fine the whole thing so disappointing considering the cost of these things..
> 
> Brigtness 70
> Brightness 20
> 
> Thoughts?


If you've got a few weeks on your return period you should give it at least a few days and see if it bothers you enough to return it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker8*
> 
> But it see appear bad.And İf we loss image,what different does it than TN panel?


The advantage to IPS with off-center viewing is that the shift is significantly less than on a TN. IPS glow can be gotten rid of but, it incurs more cost on panel production and it introduces other issues if I'm correctly understanding what I've read. If you can't deal with the glow you should get another panel type, no panel technology is perfect though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *izjamest*
> 
> I followed your instructions are here are the images
> 
> Thanks for your help.


There's definitely a dip on the right side, is it very noticeable in typical viewing (ie. browsing, games, etc)?


----------



## izjamest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> There's definitely a dip on the right side, is it very noticeable in typical viewing (ie. browsing, games, etc)?


Maybe browsing but not in games..


----------



## Shardnax

I'd say keep it if you can mostly fix it with profiling (for software that supports profiles) and it's not noticeable in games. If the principle of it bothers you, return it. I can't fault anyone for being upset with flaws considering the price of the monitor.


----------



## theringisMINE

Can someone smarter than me explain why, in order to correct the ''vertical line down the middle" issue caused (presumably) by the Gsync module, the monitor *must* be sent in?

Why cant it be done by the end user. Is it really that complicated to update the firmware? Does it use a special port, require special physical tools end users wont have access to etc? Is it a support decision to ensure their job security? Or is this simply a management decision to keep customers out of the insides of the monitor, so they dont break one thing when attempting to fix another themselves*?*
Quote:


> the firmware update is ready but not all the service centers are equipped with the required tool to perform the firmware update so some things are still in process of being prepared


That quote from the Asus support forums mentions a special tool... what are they referring to, because I wouldve thought that updating the firmware is basically sticking something in a USB port (or equiv port) and running the software...


----------



## stalker8

@Shardnax
so what do you think about Viewsonic XG2703-GS.i know it has high price so i think it will be perfect.so do they pass these problems(blb, glow vs) ? i am thinking to refund this and buy viewsonic.maybe pass these problem..i tryed 6 times acer 271hu.1 monitor stuck pixel.4 monitor dead pixel. all of them have blb and glow.







i lost my hope...also i try these on amazon so i worry about my accourunt for these replacments...


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker8*
> 
> @Shardnax
> so what do you think about Viewsonic XG2703-GS.i know it has high price so i think it will be perfect.so do they pass these problems(blb, glow vs) ? i am thinking to refund this and buy viewsonic.maybe pass these problem..i tryed 6 times acer 271hu.1 monitor stuck pixel.4 monitor dead pixel. all of them have blb and glow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i lost my hope...also i try these on amazon so i worry about my accourunt for these replacments...


The viewsonic isn't out yet and it has been delayed for a 2nd time, so don't count on that monitor. Look for the AOC at 165hz IPS g sync


----------



## stalker8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> The viewsonic isn't out yet and it has been delayed for a 2nd time, so don't count on that monitor. Look for the AOC at 165hz IPS g sync


which panel aoc use this monitor? İ hated au optic panel which is carrion, problems


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theringisMINE*
> 
> Can someone smarter than me explain why, in order to correct the ''vertical line down the middle" issue caused (presumably) by the Gsync module, the monitor *must* be sent in?
> 
> Why cant it be done by the end user. Is it really that complicated to update the firmware? Does it use a special port, require special physical tools end users wont have access to etc? Is it a support decision to ensure their job security? Or is this simply a management decision to keep customers out of the insides of the monitor, so they dont break one thing when attempting to fix another themselves*?*
> That quote from the Asus support forums mentions a special tool... what are they referring to, because I wouldve thought that updating the firmware is basically sticking something in a USB port (or equiv port) and running the software...


Probably a decision they made to ensure the end user is stuck sending their monitors in. I'd also guess that it's to prevent anyone from editing the FW.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker8*
> 
> @Shardnax
> so what do you think about Viewsonic XG2703-GS.i know it has high price so i think it will be perfect.so do they pass these problems(blb, glow vs) ? i am thinking to refund this and buy viewsonic.maybe pass these problem..i tryed 6 times acer 271hu.1 monitor stuck pixel.4 monitor dead pixel. all of them have blb and glow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i lost my hope...also i try these on amazon so i worry about my accourunt for these replacments...


This:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> The viewsonic isn't out yet and it has been delayed for a 2nd time, so don't count on that monitor. Look for the AOC at 165hz IPS g sync


Your current panel looks to have minimal to almost nonexistent bleed if the video you posted is how it looks in person. It's hard to tell from a video though. If you have minimal to no bleed (yellow/orangish glowing when viewed straight on), no dust, dead/stuck pixels, and uniformity is alright you've got one of the best panels you'll get.

You're _always_ going to have glow with IPS because it's inherent to the panel technology. You can lessen it with a polarizer but, that introduces it's own issues according to NEC:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> What is an A-TW (Advanced True White) polarizer? What are the benefits and drawbacks?
> 
> The A-TW filter is an additional film that is applied to some LCD panels with the aim of improving off-axis viewing of the display by reducing the "glow" effect that can be seen when viewing very dark images at extreme angles on S-IPS LCD panels. While it does reduce the glow effect, it can also introduce a slight coloration artifact that causes the glow to appear green when viewed from one angle, and magenta from another.






Long story short: I'd advise looking at other panel types such as VA and TN if IPS glow bothers you to the point of making the monitor unusable for you







.


----------



## Pocketgamer

Good to read everyone posting their experience with their screens. I bought two of these screens and still in doubt which one to keep. Both screens have a one dead pixel and ofocurse the glow.




What do you guys think? Which one should I keep? Both are manufactured in March 2016.
Or should I return them both?


----------



## Maligx

So when you notice the bottom 2 corners on dark images thats ips glow and not bleed correct?


----------



## Pocketgamer

Correct It is glow and not bleed. As far as I know yellow light is glow and white color is bleed.


----------



## stalker8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Probably a decision they made to ensure the end user is stuck sending their monitors in. I'd also guess that it's to prevent anyone from editing the FW.
> This:
> Your current panel looks to have minimal to almost nonexistent bleed if the video you posted is how it looks in person. It's hard to tell from a video though. If you have minimal to no bleed (yellow/orangish glowing when viewed straight on), no dust, dead/stuck pixels, and uniformity is alright you've got one of the best panels you'll get.
> 
> You're _always_ going to have glow with IPS because it's inherent to the panel technology. You can lessen it with a polarizer but, that introduces it's own issues according to NEC:
> 
> Long story short: I'd advise looking at other panel types such as VA and TN if IPS glow bothers you to the point of making the monitor unusable for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


1. viewsonic has SuperClear® IPS-Type panel technology.so what does it mean.what is viewsonic diffrent orther monitors(acer predatör,asus rog) ? And do you know viewsonic XG2703-GS which panel does it use? All of these problems come from au optic panel (not blb)

2.You say use diffent panel so which monitor do you suggest? İ want to 2k,gsync, lower input lag,24-27 inç...you suggest va panel but i know which monitor uses this panel.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker8*
> 
> 1. viewsonic has SuperClear® IPS-Type panel technology.so what does it mean.what is viewsonic diffrent orther monitors(acer predatör,asus rog) ? And do you know viewsonic XG2703-GS which panel does it use? All of these problems come from au optic panel (not blb)
> 
> 2.You say use diffent panel so which monitor do you suggest? İ want to 2k,gsync, lower input lag,24-27 inç...you suggest va panel but i know which monitor uses this panel.


SuperClear is just a term Viewsonic refers to their IPS monitors with. The XG2703 isn't out yet so it's impossible to know what specific panel is being used. The problems, including BLB but not glow, are the result of poor quality control.

You should check out TFTCentral, they're an excellent resource. The Dell S2716DG or Asus PG278Q are both TN panels that meet what you want. You should read reviews for a baseline and scan through the threads here on OCN to find out how QC is.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Hello all,

Recently purchased three Acer XB271HU monitors.

Blacklight is minimal on all and no dead pixels!

Although I do have an issue, the whites aren't the same across all three monitors, I have tried changing the color temperature, with no success.

Two of the monitors have a yellow tint, while one is whiter than the others.

Anyone know the best technique in matching them as close as possible?

What would be the best calibration tool for this? Preferably one that does not use a ICC.profile and uses the OCD tools isntead. , as I am running in surround, it should not allow setting up ICC profiles for individual monitors.


----------



## Dson

Decided to RMA mine, the price of the monitor and the fact that the orange glow was visible during gameplay became a dealbreak for me.

Time for another spin on the IPS blb roulette wheel.


----------



## Overhaze

Question; is there any downside to running the display at 165hz overclock? Even with my overclocked GTX 1080 very few games get up there but what the heck right? Desktop is a bit smoother.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pocketgamer*
> 
> Good to read everyone posting their experience with their screens. I bought two of these screens and still in doubt which one to keep. Both screens have a one dead pixel and ofocurse the glow.
> 
> What do you guys think? Which one should I keep? Both are manufactured in March 2016.
> Or should I return them both?


Totally subjective. If it were me both of those monitors would already be sent back. I don't accept a single dead or stuck pixel when the monitor is brand new.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Recently purchased three Acer XB271HU monitors.
> 
> Blacklight is minimal on all and no dead pixels!
> 
> Although I do have an issue, the whites aren't the same across all three monitors, I have tried changing the color temperature, with no success.
> 
> Two of the monitors have a yellow tint, while one is whiter than the others.
> 
> Anyone know the best technique in matching them as close as possible?
> 
> What would be the best calibration tool for this? Preferably one that does not use a ICC.profile and uses the OCD tools isntead. , as I am running in surround, it should not allow setting up ICC profiles for individual monitors.


You struck gold if all 3 of your monitors have no dead pixels and minimal BLB, congrats. When you tried changing color temperature, does that mean you changed colors within the monitor OSD and/or Windows calibration? You can also try getting a colorimeter (i1 Display Pro or ColorMunki Display are both great and not too expensive). You've invested a lot into the 3 monitors, grab a colorimeter and try getting them as close to your desired target as possible. Unfortunately it may just be the case that you won't be able to get all 3 to match if nothing works.

If you buy a colorimeter, I highly recommend using DisplayCAL for your calibration software. You won't need to create ICC profiles. You can set your target in the program and change the settings in the monitor OSD without running the calibration. As for gamma adjustment, that is the only tricky thing if you don't run the calibration. You can try adjusting your monitor brightness to find the native gamma sweet spot. Luckily my monitor cooperated and a brightness of 35 in my OSD (plenty bright for me) results in gamma of 2.2. It takes a bit of time going back and forth between color adjustment + white point and then brightness to get your target gamma, but once all is balanced out it is done and you don't need to worry about profiles ever.

Of course, you could try exchanging the monitors but you run the risk of the next ones being worse re: dead pixels or worse uniformity and BLB.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theringisMINE*
> 
> Can someone smarter than me explain why, in order to correct the ''vertical line down the middle" issue caused (presumably) by the Gsync module, the monitor *must* be sent in?
> 
> Why cant it be done by the end user. Is it really that complicated to update the firmware? Does it use a special port, require special physical tools end users wont have access to etc? Is it a support decision to ensure their job security? Or is this simply a management decision to keep customers out of the insides of the monitor, so they dont break one thing when attempting to fix another themselves*?*
> That quote from the Asus support forums mentions a special tool... what are they referring to, because I wouldve thought that updating the firmware is basically sticking something in a USB port (or equiv port) and running the software...


There's a special port on the back of the monitor covered by some black tape. You need to plug a special tool into this port to update the firmware IIRC.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> If you buy a colorimeter, I highly recommend using DisplayCAL for your calibration software. You won't need to create ICC profiles. You can set your target in the program and change the settings in the monitor OSD without running the calibration. As for gamma adjustment, that is the only tricky thing if you don't run the calibration. You can try adjusting your monitor brightness to find the native gamma sweet spot. Luckily my monitor cooperated and a brightness of 35 in my OSD (plenty bright for me) results in gamma of 2.2. It takes a bit of time going back and forth between color adjustment + white point and then brightness to get your target gamma, but once all is balanced out it is done and you don't need to worry about profiles ever.


Interesting observation... I hadn't tried testing the gamma with different brightness settings, I have left mine at 25 for the most part. Does your gamma sit around 2.2 for most of the shades (i.e. 0-100% white)? In my case, it starts at like 1.8, then jumps up around 2.2-2.3. The average according to HCFR is 2.15. Is yours a pretty stable 2.2, or is that simply the average? I think someone else here mentioned having traded in like 5-6 monitors, and at least one had a good gamma without any real tweaking. I have wondered if that was something they fixed in their more recent firmware, because the abnormally low gamma around 0-10% white seems to be related to the Dark Boost feature. As in, you can see the effect exaggerated if you increase the level from 0 to 1.


----------



## Pocketgamer

Received my third screen today. No dead pixels this time but the same patern for the ips glow as of the previous ones (all March 2016 batch).
This one is either a keeper or I return it and I go for a decent TN panel for now.

Tough choice.

I'm also curious about the ViewSonic xg2703-gs, but I just can't wait any longer!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pocketgamer*
> 
> Received my third screen today. No dead pixels this time but the same patern for the ips glow as of the previous ones (all March 2016 batch).
> This one is either a keeper or I return it and I go for a decent TN panel for now.
> 
> Tough choice.
> 
> I'm also curious about the ViewSonic xg2703-gs, but I just can't wait any longer!


IPS glow is normal. You will never get an IPS display without IPS glow. Never. It's a panel feature.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pocketgamer*
> 
> Correct It is glow and not bleed. As far as I know yellow light is glow and white color is bleed.


You've got it backwards unless this panel is way different than the one in the XB270HU. You'll see glow when you view it off center (extremely noticeable on all black or very dark image). You'll see BLB viewing it straight on (easiest to spot on a dark or black image just like glow).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> IPS glow is normal. You will never get an IPS display without IPS glow. Never. It's a panel feature.


It's possible to reduce it but, the method causes it's own issues. I doubt it'll ever be used on an IPS for gaming.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> Question; is there any downside to running the display at 165hz overclock? Even with my overclocked GTX 1080 very few games get up there but what the heck right? Desktop is a bit smoother.


Yes. Overshoot for one. It's awful. Keep it at 144 max. (check TFTCentral for details).


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Yes. Overshoot for one. It's awful. Keep it at 144 max. (check TFTCentral for details).


are you sure its *that* bad ?

TFT Central doesnt have a XB271HU review, but they have a PG279Q one and it says:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm#overclocking
Quote:


> One of the most important tests for an overclocked refresh rate is whether it can support that without dropping frames. We tested the screen using the BlurBusters.com frame skipping test and were very pleased to see that no frames were dropped at all, even at the maximum 165Hz refresh rate. This overclocking seemed to work very well, at least from our test system and we were impressed.
> 
> One area which wasn't quite as good though was the response times. We tested these again at 165Hz and compared them to our measurements we had taken at the optimum 144Hz refresh rate earlier. As a reminder, we found that as you increase the refresh rate from 60Hz to 144Hz, the response times improved as you went. The response times and overdrive impulse are dynamically controlled by the G-sync module it seems, and influenced by the active refresh rate. We hoped for a further improvement with the boost to 165Hz but actually the opposite was the case.
> 
> *The response times were slightly slower overall at 165Hz than they had been at 144Hz. The average G2G was now 6.0ms instead of 5.2ms at 144Hz. This translated to a small amount of increased motion blur, but we're talking very very slight. This is arguably offset anyway by the slight improvement in motion clarity brought about by the higher frame rate / higher refresh rate.*
> 
> If we look specifically at one measurement, from 0 - 150 you can see what is happening more clearly. The above graph represents a change in brightness from black (0) along the bottom flat green line, to middle grey (150) along the upper flat(ish) green line. Those are the two shades being compared, 0 and 150. The time it takes to change between the two shades is the response time. We take an allowance of 10% on either side, so we measure the response time from the point where there has been a 10% change already, to where it reaches 90% of the desired brightness. This is a standard measurement process for panel manufacturers when measuring pixel response times. So the horizontal blue and red lines represent those points. The blue horizontal line representing the brightness 10% in to the change from black (0) to grey (150), and the red line representing the brightness when it reaches 90% of the desired shade. We then measure the distance between those two lines, shown by the two vertical lines and that is the response time.
> 
> At 144Hz as shown above, this particular transition from 0-150 has a response time of 5.3ms.
> 
> If we run the exact same test but at a 165Hz refresh rate the graph changes a bit. You can see that the distance between the two vertical lines is now greater, and this represents a response time of 10.8ms now.
> 
> The reason for the difference seems to be down to the overdrive impulse and the way it is being applied. You can see that at 165Hz the brightness change tales off when it reached about 80% of the desired brightness and then takes a bit longer to reach that 90% threshold, whereas at 144Hz is pushed the brightness change more quickly. This tailing off the overdrive impulse is designed to avoid overshooting the required brightness level, which in itself causes problems with trails, ghosting and dark/pale overshoot artefacts if not done. So it seems that at the overclocked 165Hz refresh rate the overdrive impulse is not being applied as aggressively and so response times are a little slower.
> 
> *We should point out that this is hardly a big change, and as we say, the slightly slower response times are probably offset in actual performance by the slightly improved motion clarity from the higher refresh rate.* Try the screen out with and without overclocking enabled and see how you get on. The main take-away here is that the 165Hz support is not really a great improvement over 144Hz in our opinion. You'll probably struggle to reach that kind of frame rate anyway, and if you do, the extra 21Hz is hardly worth it when you take into account the slightly slower response times as well. The screen is just as good at 144Hz so don't worry if you're an AMD user or someone with an NVIDIA card less than a GTX960, you aren't missing much.


one thing why I am interested in 160 or 165Hz is that Ive heard a few people claim that @ 160/165Hz they dont get the "shifted vertical line issue", whereas @ 144 they do

if that is indeed so then I could prefer running 160/165 instead of dealing with Acer repair services for the new fw upgrade (that is bound to be a long headache)


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> are you sure its *that* bad ?
> 
> TFT Central doesnt have a XB271HU review, but they have a PG279Q one and it says:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm#overclocking
> one thing why I am interested in 160 or 165Hz is that Ive heard a few people claim that @ 160/165Hz they dont get the "shifted vertical line issue", whereas @ 144 they do
> 
> if that is indeed so then I could prefer running 160/165 instead of dealing with Acer repair services for the new fw upgrade (that is bound to be a long headache)


It is the same panel as PG279Q so I doubt there is much diff. Still, I'd avoid 165Hz. You can't catch it anyway.


----------



## c4sKeT

Mine has just arrived however I am at work and cannot open it until later. How do I go about checking the batch date? I have a load of info on the outer box label....


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4sKeT*
> 
> Mine has just arrived however I am at work and cannot open it until later. How do I go about checking the batch date? I have a load of info on the outer box label....


There should be a sticker on the back of the monitor that has the manufacturing date.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> are you sure its *that* bad ?
> 
> TFT Central doesnt have a XB271HU review, but they have a PG279Q one and it says:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm#overclocking
> one thing why I am interested in 160 or 165Hz is that Ive heard a few people claim that @ 160/165Hz they dont get the "shifted vertical line issue", whereas @ 144 they do
> 
> if that is indeed so then I could prefer running 160/165 instead of dealing with Acer repair services for the new fw upgrade (that is bound to be a long headache)


Remember that at 165 Hz the response time has to be under 6.06 ms just to avoid excess motion blur (as that is the refresh interval). That's a tall order for IPS technology.


----------



## c4sKeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> There should be a sticker on the back of the monitor that has the manufacturing date.


March 2016. From what I gather, most users have reported good things about this batch in this thread. Will report back once I've plugged it in.

Would you mind sharing your calibration i.e brightness, contrast etc please? Did you use any calibration tool?


----------



## Shardnax

I have the XB270HU so I can't really comment on specific settings. Presuming it's similar, you'll want to turn brightness way down (likely under 30, I use 18 but I prefer my brightness lower than most people), contrast at the default of 50, and color temp to warm.

The i1 Display 3 and ColorMunki are both good budget colorimeters.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Remember that at 165 Hz the response time has to be under 6.06 ms just to avoid excess motion blur (as that is the refresh interval). That's a tall order for IPS technology.


It's not THAT black and white (pun intended). A 1000 Hz monitor with 2 ms response times wouldn't look blurry to anyone, just as a 165 Hz XB271HU with an average response time of 7 ms wouldn't look blurrier than a 60 Hz monitor with 10 ms.


----------



## c4sKeT

Got a few questions...

What exactly does OD do in extreme mode?

How can I enable the option to change ULMB?

I've seen a lot of people using between 24-28 brightness. I was using 80 on my XL2411T before.... going this dark seems like it will hinder the colours in game? Using sRGB makes everything more vibrant.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's not THAT black and white (pun intended). A 1000 Hz monitor with 2 ms response times wouldn't look blurry to anyone, just as a 165 Hz XB271HU with an average response time of 7 ms wouldn't look blurrier than a 60 Hz monitor with 10 ms.


Yeah but the PG279Q does seem to be slightly blurrier at 165 Hz vs 144 Hz, based on the images provided by TFTcentral (and they said as much too). Also it seems both monitors may have some slight inverse ghosting at 165 Hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4sKeT*
> 
> Got a few questions...
> 
> What exactly does OD do in extreme mode?
> 
> How can I enable the option to change ULMB?
> 
> I've seen a lot of people using between 24-28 brightness. I was using 80 on my XL2411T before.... going this dark seems like it will hinder the colours in game? Using sRGB makes everything more vibrant.


Overdrive (OD) overvolts pixels to orient them into position faster, thus improving pixel response time. On Extreme it usually applies too much and thus causes inverse ghosting.

Do you mean turn ULMB on/off? Set the monitor to 120 Hz and then you can enable it. Unless you mean change OD settings with ULMB enabled, which is not possible on ULMB monitors (but it seems every ULMB monitor has an ideal overdrive setting in ULMB mode).

24-28 brightness won't really do anything to colors. I think LCD screens are recommended to run at 120 cd/m2 brightness, which is usually in the 20s on most monitors. It depends on your room lighting at the end of the day; those of us who use 24-28 brightness don't have much light in the room. I use no light at all other than my bias light.


----------



## c4sKeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Do you mean turn ULMB on/off? Set the monitor to 120 Hz and then you can enable it. Unless you mean change OD settings with ULMB enabled, which is not possible on ULMB monitors (but it seems every ULMB monitor has an ideal overdrive setting in ULMB mode)..


How do I set it to 120hz? When I go into the Overclock setting the minimum is 150. I have set my refresh rate to 144 through the Nvidia Control Panel. I still don't get the option to turn it on or off. I can't even select the setting... it just jumps straight over it when I try and select it, as if it's greyed out.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4sKeT*
> 
> How do I set it to 120hz? When I go into the Overclock setting the minimum is 150. I have set my refresh rate to 144 through the Nvidia Control Panel. I still don't get the option to turn it on or off. I can't even select the setting... it just jumps straight over it when I try and select it, as if it's greyed out.


Disable overclock mode and then set the refresh rate to 120 Hz in NVIDIA control panel? ULMB is only to be used in a strict situation though, otherwise it sucks (but testing for yourself is always good). If you can maintain a constant frame rate of 120 or more, use ULMB. If not, stick with G-SYNC. Also, ULMB @ 100 Hz is pointless and ULMB @ 85 Hz is torture and epilepsy waiting to happen.


----------



## c4sKeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Disable overclock mode and then set the refresh rate to 120 Hz in NVIDIA control panel? ULMB is only to be used in a strict situation though, otherwise it sucks (but testing for yourself is always good). If you can maintain a constant frame rate of 120 or more, use ULMB. If not, stick with G-SYNC. Also, ULMB @ 100 Hz is pointless and ULMB @ 85 Hz is torture and epilepsy waiting to happen.


Gotcha. Thannks for the tip. I still feel the need to set my digital vibrance to 65.... maybe I'm so used to TN panels and the poor colour reproduction.


----------



## c4sKeT

Edit: Fixed it


----------



## TheFurricane

I've decided that i'm going to keep my monitor. One stuck pixel but it's virtually not noticeable unless I look for it (probably 1cm above the bottom left bezel). I can only see it on grey backgrounds, so whatever. Non-issue in my opinion.

Everything else is flawless on the monitor, virtually zero BLB and it looks amazing. I don't think i could do any better than this panel, so i'm not gonna bother trying 

9.5/10, only loses a .5 because of the stuck pixel.


----------



## Pocketgamer

When I'm launching CS:GO my screen flickers for a few seconds and then everything is normal.
It only occurs at CS:GO and since I enabled G-Sync. Someone else having issues with a flickering screen?


----------



## TheFurricane

Mine does the same thing. Never thought anything of it because the game itself runs fine.


----------



## hunnemethpeter

You can overclock your monitor to 165Hz (as I heard 150 also enough) and lock your refresh rate to 144 in software at the same time as this is a GSync monitor. With this setup there is no shift problem and there is no chance to ghost.


----------



## TheFurricane

Could you do the same thing if you locked the frames to say 140?


----------



## c4sKeT

Just spent a few hours playing various games...

I cannot believe the difference between this monitor and my previous (1080p). Everything is super sharp and I am seeing colours that I never saw before. GSync is one of the most noticeable differences. No longer am I only enjoying tear free gaming.... I now have the luxury of a stutter free, butter smooth experience as well.

BLB is minimal. If I view the monitor straight on there is nothing.... move my head slightly to the right and I see a very small amount in the bottom right corner (on a pitch black screen). No more worries about whether I will need to RMA my monitor like so many users have.

Definitely worth the upgrade!


----------



## izjamest

okay so I decided to try for another monitor through amazon cause of the blue tint on the right side of my original.

Here's the comparison, help me decide which one to keep. I won't be bothering with anymore returns or monitor lottery. Thanks guys!

 vs 

 vs 

 vs 

 vs 

 vs


----------



## Pocketgamer

At 144 HZ my mouse pointer is ghosting so much I can draw circles on the desktop. This screen is making me paranoid. I can't enjoy it.
In games it looks fine tough.

Edit:

@izjamest: The first monitor seems to have a better "white". Are the settings the same? Else my pick would be the first one.


----------



## Overhaze

If anyone else has the game can they confirm this, G-sync does not seem to work correctly with Starcraft 2. The G-Sync indicator says its on and the game is smooth enough over 60fps but drop below 60fps and you get the same old vsync stutter and input lag.

This just me?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *izjamest*
> 
> okay so I decided to try for another monitor through amazon cause of the blue tint on the right side of my original.
> 
> Here's the comparison, help me decide which one to keep. I won't be bothering with anymore returns or monitor lottery. Thanks guys!


IMO, the second one is a little better... for me, the difference was most apparent in the pictures of the Google homepage. In both, the right side gets a little darker, but in the first it also has a noticeable blue tint. The second one does have a slightly worse left side, but not as bad as the blue tint on the first.

@Pocketgamer is right that the first has a slightly better white, but I would think that you could adjust the second properly with the RGB controls.

Edit: FYI, the uniformity issues that you are experiencing with both of these panels are pretty typical... mine has the same problem where the brightness drops off on the right side. There are slight tints on the top and right side of mine as well, but none of the problems are bad enough for me to notice during daily use.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> If anyone else has the game can they confirm this, G-sync does not seem to work correctly with Starcraft 2. The G-Sync indicator says its on and the game is smooth enough over 60fps but drop below 60fps and you get the same old vsync stutter and input lag.
> 
> This just me?


I've never had any issue with SC2 and g-sync on this monitor. My GPU is a 980 Ti though, so I don't really go below 60fps other than when I'm on the main menu screen / mission start screen. For some reason I dip down at times. What GPU are you running? Try uninstalling graphics card drivers and then driver sweep or something similar, then re-install?


----------



## Overhaze

GTX 1080 Founders. Overclocked I'm hitting around 1950mhz on the core. What settings are you using?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> GTX 1080 Founders. Overclocked I'm hitting around 1950mhz on the core. What settings are you using?


Cool so we're in the same ballpark power-wise. I am using the Extreme preset with everything maxed, 144hz refresh rate. V-sync is disabled within the game. Were you having this problem before getting the 1080?

Next time I play I'll enable an FPS monitor again and observe. If I do drop below 60 I'm not noticing it at all.


----------



## jlp0209

@izjamest: Monitor # 2 for sure. No contest. Return #1 and be done with the lottery and enjoy.


----------



## Overhaze

Also using the Extreme preset with everything maxed out. Are you using DSR or running at 1440p? At 1440p I'm over 60 most of the time with drops below happening on certain stages or during large battles.

To be honest this month is the first time I've loaded up Starcraft 2 on this machine, last time I played it was in 2013! The only other game thats giving me this kind of framerate problem is Total War Warhammer and at least G-sync works properly there.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> Also using the Extreme preset with everything maxed out. Are you using DSR or running at 1440p? At 1440p I'm over 60 most of the time with drops below happening on certain stages or during large battles.
> 
> To be honest this month is the first time I've loaded up Starcraft 2 on this machine, last time I played it was in 2013! The only other game thats giving me this kind of framerate problem is Total War Warhammer and at least G-sync works properly there.


I am running at 1440p. Could your GPU be throttling due to temps while overclocked? That was my issue with some games in the past, the voltage to my GPU + core clock would just be all over the place due to "GPU boost". Now I always run custom BIOS. My voltage remains steady and doesn't throttle while under load and also decreases as it should when idle, as does the core clock. I use a manual overclock. In fairness, my card is a Hybrid so I have far more headroom vs. stock cooling. Just thinking out loud, it may help you. You can run a custom BIOS on a stock card in order to keep a steady voltage and eliminate GPU boost even at stock settings.


----------



## nam3less

I received my 3 of these. I've been lurking this thread for a long time and decided on these over the Asus because of QC. March 2016 batch. I don't notice bleed since when I move my head, the spots go away. I need to get used to IPS glow but it really doesn't bother me that it exists. Especially not at this picture quality.

I have one defect on one of the panels and that is a cluster of stuck green pixels that are visible on black and barely visible on red/blue. I was able to massage some of them out but there's a stubborn one. Unfortunately, it's near the middle of the screen so I've started my replacement via Amazon. Even if it wasn't, I expect pixel perfect at $800.

Other than that, The experience of playing a game in surround at 144Hz/Gsync coming from 1080 60Hz TN monitors was life changing. More-so even than the first time I fired up a game via surround/eyefinity. I can't go back to 60Hz so I'm prepared to RMA this monitor as many times as I need to to get a pixel perfect sample. Ha.


----------



## Cyalume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nam3less*
> 
> I received my 3 of these. I've been lurking this thread for a long time and decided on these over the Asus because of QC. March 2016 batch. I don't notice bleed since when I move my head, the spots go away. I need to get used to IPS glow but it really doesn't bother me that it exists. Especially not at this picture quality.
> 
> I have one defect on one of the panels and that is a cluster of stuck green pixels that are visible on black and barely visible on red/blue. I was able to massage some of them out but there's a stubborn one. Unfortunately, it's near the middle of the screen so I've started my replacement via Amazon. Even if it wasn't, I expect pixel perfect at $800.
> 
> Other than that, The experience of playing a game in surround at 144Hz/Gsync coming from 1080 60Hz TN monitors was life changing. More-so even than the first time I fired up a game via surround/eyefinity. I can't go back to 60Hz so I'm prepared to RMA this monitor as many times as I need to to get a pixel perfect sample. Ha.


How is the white uniformity on your monitors? Do any of them appear to be darker towards the sides/edges of the screen?

I told someone a page or two back that I'd post pictures of my panel at brightness levels similar to theirs for comparison. Here we go:

On a white screen:

At 0% brightness:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







At 10% brightness:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







At 50% brightness:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







At 100% brightness:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







On a red screen:

At 0% brightness:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My panel seems to be darker along the left edge than other areas of the screen. For instance, if I have a window open in Windows Explorer and have the window snapped to the left side of the screen, the navigation pane to the left side of that window may seem like a somewhat dullish grey when in fact the entire window itself should be white.

Is that normal?


----------



## ReFFrs

Is there some kind of FAQ with all tips and tricks for Acer XB271HU explained? Including ICC profiles, debug menu etc.

Bought this monitor, a decent one (November 2015 batch, only one small blurry particle of dust and glow/BLB looks like not irritant), but now don't know what to do with it and how configure for the best experience.


----------



## Overhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I am running at 1440p. Could your GPU be throttling due to temps while overclocked? That was my issue with some games in the past, the voltage to my GPU + core clock would just be all over the place due to "GPU boost". Now I always run custom BIOS. My voltage remains steady and doesn't throttle while under load and also decreases as it should when idle, as does the core clock. I use a manual overclock. In fairness, my card is a Hybrid so I have far more headroom vs. stock cooling. Just thinking out loud, it may help you. You can run a custom BIOS on a stock card in order to keep a steady voltage and eliminate GPU boost even at stock settings.


I uninstalled and reinstalled everything and switched to EVGA Precision XOC for a per voltage point overclock. Seems to have helped with smoothness. Another G-sync question, should V-Sync in drivers be left on or turned off?


----------



## Pocketgamer

Just curious if users here experience the same thing. Since I connected my screen via DP and enabled G-Sync my screens starts flickering and showing artifacts when i'm launching games.
Especially on CS: GO the screen goes wild. I've red alot already on other forums. Still I can't figure out if it is a hardware failure or a bug with G-Sync that will hopefully be solved with an Nvidea driver update.


----------



## Overhaze

Right when the game
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pocketgamer*
> 
> Just curious if users here experience the same thing. Since I connected my screen via DP and enabled G-Sync my screens starts flickering and showing artifacts when i'm launching games.
> Especially on CS: GO the screen goes wild. I've red alot already on other forums. Still I can't figure out if it is a hardware failure or a bug with G-Sync that will hopefully be solved with an Nvidea driver update.


Right when the game starts? Yeah same thing here, i think its just a side effect of g-sync kicking in and the displays refresh rate changing.


----------



## Pocketgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> Right when the game
> Right when the game starts? Yeah same thing here, i think its just a side effect of g-sync kicking in and the displays refresh rate changing.


Yes, when the game is starting up. It is like in this video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2K_icxqEF8


----------



## Overhaze

Yep I see the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pocketgamer*
> 
> Yes, when the game is starting up. It is like in this video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2K_icxqEF8


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pocketgamer*
> 
> Yes, when the game is starting up. It is like in this video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2K_icxqEF8


Yep I see the same thing. Clearly is caused by g-sync starting up. I wouldn't imagine its anything to worry about unless it starts infringing on gameplay.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> Is there some kind of FAQ with all tips and tricks for Acer XB271HU explained? Including ICC profiles, debug menu etc.
> 
> Bought this monitor, a decent one (November 2015 batch, only one small blurry particle of dust and glow/BLB looks like not irritant), but now don't know what to do with it and how configure for the best experience.


I haven't seen one but here are some rules of thumb:


Relying on someone else's ICC profile isn't... reliable. While it may be a perfect calibration for the person who created it, it will differ per monitor. Best to calibrate it yourself, ColorMunki display colorimeter is good for the price.

The vast majority of games ignore ICC profiles. Thus, if you calibrate your monitor, use ReShade TuningPalette for games.

"Normal" is the best Overdrive setting.

If you can maintain 120 FPS or more in a game without drops, use 120 Hz ULMB and triple buffered V-Sync (and if the game has an FPS limiter, set it to 118 or around there).

If you can't do the above, use G-SYNC at either 144 Hz or an overclocked refresh rate.

In G-SYNC mode, either leave V-Sync in NVIDIA Control Panel enabled (default) or if you disable it, use a global FPS limiter to just below your refresh rate (142 or so if using 144 Hz, 162 or so if using 165 Hz).


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> I uninstalled and reinstalled everything and switched to EVGA Precision XOC for a per voltage point overclock. Seems to have helped with smoothness. Another G-sync question, should V-Sync in drivers be left on or turned off?


On/Off in the drivers determines what happens if your framerate exceeds your refresh. G-sync will turn off with VS set to off in the driver.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> In G-SYNC mode, either leave V-Sync in NVIDIA Control Panel enabled (default) or if you disable it, *use a global FPS limiter to just below your refresh rate (142 or so if using 144 Hz, 162 or so if using 165 Hz).*


important question - will this increase input lag ?


----------



## Shardnax

It doesn't that I know of. G-sync itself causes minor lag in some situations.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> important question - will this increase input lag ?


From what more knowledgeable people tell me, a global FPS limiter such as the one in NVIDIA drivers/RivaTuner Statistics Server will increase input lag, while an in-game one will not. Personally I don't feel an input lag difference either way, nor with V-Sync at 144 Hz.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> a global FPS limiter such as the one in NVIDIA drivers


there is a global fps limiter in Nvidia drivers ? where ??

in regular drivers/NVCP or you need GF experience/Nvidia inspector for it ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> there is a global fps limiter in Nvidia drivers ? where ??
> 
> in regular drivers/NVCP or you need GF experience/Nvidia inspector for it ?


I see it in NVIDIA Inspector (the profile application, not the GPU-Z like application), never looked in Control Panel for it though. GeForce Experience is crap, never install it.


----------



## Shardnax

Seconded on GFE, it's terrible.


----------



## ReFFrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I haven't seen one but here are some rules of thumb:


Thanks!

Quote:


> Relying on someone else's ICC profile isn't... reliable. While it may be a perfect calibration for the person who created it, it will differ per monitor. Best to calibrate it yourself, ColorMunki display colorimeter is good for the price.


Understood!

Quote:


> The vast majority of games ignore ICC profiles. Thus, if you calibrate your monitor, use ReShade TuningPalette for games.


Can this ReShade TuningPalette use the same settings from ICC profile?

Quote:


> "Normal" is the best Overdrive setting.


Ok, I'm using it.

Quote:


> If you can maintain 120 FPS or more in a game without drops, use 120 Hz ULMB and triple buffered V-Sync (and if the game has an FPS limiter, set it to 118 or around there).


Why do you think that "120 Hz ULMB + triple buffered V-Sync" is better than 120 Hz ULMB + GSYNC?

Quote:


> In G-SYNC mode, either leave V-Sync in NVIDIA Control Panel enabled (default) or if you disable it, use a global FPS limiter to just below your refresh rate (142 or so if using 144 Hz, 162 or so if using 165 Hz).


But G-SYNC should override V-Sync anyway, if G-SYNC is enabled. What is the difference of using GSYNC+VSync vs GSYNC+NoVSync? Is it possible at all?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> . What is the difference of using GSYNC+VSync vs GSYNC+NoVSync?


as soon as you go above Gsync range (aka above 144 fps) - your Gsync stops working (unless you OCed the monitor) and Vsync "takes over" - and its either Vsync On or Off depending on that setting - so either input lag or tearing come back

thats why you either

(1) dont go above 144 fps
(2) cap your framerate to 140-142 fps
(3) use FastSync instead of Vsync


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> Thanks!
> Understood!
> Can this ReShade TuningPalette use the same settings from ICC profile?
> Ok, I'm using it.
> Why do you think that "120 Hz ULMB + triple buffered V-Sync" is better than 120 Hz ULMB + GSYNC?
> But G-SYNC should override V-Sync anyway, if G-SYNC is enabled. What is the difference of using GSYNC+VSync vs GSYNC+NoVSync? Is it possible at all?


ULMB and G-SYNC don't work together, so V-Sync would have to be used instead. Triple buffering reduces input lag from V-Sync.

I never personally used ReShade TuningPalette but from what I understand it lets you create a custom color profile for the game, so I think you'll have to make a separate one for each game.

ChevChelios answered the last question.


----------



## Himura88

Hey guys, what gamma/ Digital Vibrance you use in Nvidia control panel ?


----------



## c4sKeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himura88*
> 
> Hey guys, what gamma/ Digital Vibrance you use in Nvidia control panel ?


Standard Gamma, 60% Vibrance, OSD sRGB


----------



## Himura88

I use the same but gamma 90







and 110 saturation from monitor settings


----------



## Cyalume

Does anyone else have a panel that is noticeably darker around the left edge?


----------



## nam3less

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> How is the white uniformity on your monitors? Do any of them appear to be darker towards the sides/edges of the screen?
> 
> I told someone a page or two back that I'd post pictures of my panel at brightness levels similar to theirs for comparison. Here we go:
> 
> On a white screen:
> 
> At 0% brightness:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 10% brightness:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 50% brightness:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 100% brightness:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a red screen:
> 
> At 0% brightness:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My panel seems to be darker along the left edge than other areas of the screen. For instance, if I have a window open in Windows Explorer and have the window snapped to the left side of the screen, the navigation pane to the left side of that window may seem like a somewhat dullish grey when in fact the entire window itself should be white.
> 
> Is that normal?


I don't notice it on mine dragging a window across the screens. If you can see it with the naked eye and it bothers you, get a replacement.


----------



## TheBoom

So I just got this monitor yesterday. Coming from an 8 year old dell ips and I've to say it's pretty perfect after calibration. No dead pixels and no noticeable blb.

The two things that bug me though is there's a 1-2cm scratch on the top right. It's not noticeable unless you shine a bright light on it. The second is that the enter button on the osd is a little off and I have to push it a little hard to get it to register.

Do you guys think it's worth the trouble to get it replaced or are they small defects that can be ignored? I can be a little knit picky when it comes to stuff like this so I'd like some 2nd opinions.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> Does anyone else have a panel that is noticeably darker around the left edge?


Uniformity issues seem fairly common. Give it a few days and see if you think you can deal with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> So I just got this monitor yesterday. Coming from an 8 year old dell ips and I've to say it's pretty perfect after calibration. No dead pixels and no noticeable blb.
> 
> The two things that bug me though is there's a 1-2cm scratch on the top right. It's not noticeable unless you shine a bright light on it. The second is that the enter button on the osd is a little off and I have to push it a little hard to get it to register.
> 
> Do you guys think it's worth the trouble to get it replaced or are they small defects that can be ignored? I can be a little knit picky when it comes to stuff like this so I'd like some 2nd opinions.


I'd probably try to get it replaced. It'd suck to have the button fail and not be able to make OSD adjustments anymore.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Uniformity issues seem fairly common. Give it a few days and see if you think you can deal with it.
> I'd probably try to get it replaced. It'd suck to have the button fail and not be able to make OSD adjustments anymore.


Actually the button isn't that bad. Just a little harder then the rest. I'm more bugged about the scratch though.


----------



## Shardnax

A scratch is definitely a valid reason to return or exchange it. I know I'd always end up focusing on the scratch if I had a monitor with one.


----------



## Cyalume

Has anyone had any luck ordering these through Newegg? I'm sick of dealing with Amazon, I've received three or so lemons from them so far.


----------



## Maligx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> Has anyone had any luck ordering these through Newegg? I'm sick of dealing with Amazon, I've received three or so lemons from them so far.


Amazon has better return policy than newegg unless you have newegg premier account. I was lucky enough they accepted my rma on the first one for 1 stuck pixel with just a regular account. The 2nd is fine except for small dust speck in very top of screen but I'm fine with that, it's not noticeable.


----------



## Cyalume

Do you notice a darkening of the screen around the left or right edges? Particularly on a full white or full color screen.

There's no BLB on mine that I can detect, but theres a fair bit of that darkening.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> A scratch is definitely a valid reason to return or exchange it. I know I'd always end up focusing on the scratch if I had a monitor with one.


Yeah that's what I thought. But it's unnoticeable unless you shine a direct light. And something tells me exchanging isn't going to guarantee another perfect piece either.

I think I will check with my retailer if he has extra stock. I don't think it's worth the trouble going all the way to the Acer repair center and waiting for an exchange there.

I'm quite surprised they don't have a protective plastic film stuck on the monitor when it's shipped.


----------



## kyuuki

Have a new acer dec 2015 batch think i will keep it.
Just dont know is the ips glow ok? Have no BLB.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> Have a new acer dec 2015 batch think i will keep it.
> Just dont know is the ips glow ok? Have no BLB.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks very reasonable, to be honest.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

I just received mine from Newegg. No sure where I check the manufacture date, but I don't have any dead pixels and very minimal IPS glow, so I'm happy I didn't have to roll the roulette wheel multiple times.


----------



## Shardnax

Glow is always intense
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That looks very reasonable, to be honest.


This. Glow doesn't much if at all between units.


----------



## Himura88

Lightboost works with xb271HU ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himura88*
> 
> Lightboost works with xb271HU ?


It has ULMB, a new and improved version of Lightboost. Works at 85 Hz, 100 Hz, and 120 Hz, but 85 Hz and 100 Hz are pointless.


----------



## amvnz

For someone that plays FPS games, gets over 120 FPS constantly, and has always used monitors at a 120 cd/m or lower brightness, is there any downside to using ULMB?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amvnz*
> 
> For someone that plays FPS games, gets over 120 FPS constantly, and has always used monitors at a 120 cd/m or lower brightness, is there any downside to using ULMB?


Yes, the downside is that you will get tearing without a syncing technology. V-Sync will always add input lag, though this can be reduced by using triple buffering and setting an in-game FPS cap to around 118. Also, Fast Sync is a new alternative that won't add lag, but I've read mixed results about it (the problems being stutters).

ULMB itself might add some amount of input lag, but I've never seen anyone complain about it.


----------



## Randomocity

Just got my XB271 set up, no dead or stuck pixels to report. March 2016 batch. However, there's some very questionable BLB, but im just not sure what's worth sending back. It's only really noticeable during movies, but it's definitely there, dead center at the bottom. Also, a ton of IPS glow in the bottom right corner, but that's just par for the course. Worth keeping or sending back?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomocity*
> 
> Just got my XB271 set up, no dead or stuck pixels to report. March 2016 batch. However, there's some very questionable BLB, but im just not sure what's worth sending back. It's only really noticeable during movies, but it's definitely there, dead center at the bottom. Also, a ton of IPS glow in the bottom right corner, but that's just par for the course. Worth keeping or sending back?


Loosen the screw at middle bottom on the backside of the monitor, lower brightness to 25% or so or whatever you feel is good for you and give it a week of heavy use. If you're not at the PC i would just let the monitor run 24/7 anyway to give it a good burn in. The XB271HU is reported to have greatly reduced bleed with a bit of use, the glow on the other hand cannot really improve by much as its inherent.

I'm not sure what distance you took the photo from but going by how much glow is visible it wasn't three meters back. The camera also overexposes it so we see it worse in photos than what you're actually seeing. Also if you're running it at default brightness that's too high and unrealistic to take photos of demonstrating the bleed/glow.


----------



## Randomocity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Loosen the screw at middle bottom on the backside of the monitor, lower brightness to 25% or so or whatever you feel is good for you and give it a week of heavy use. If you're not at the PC i would just let the monitor run 24/7 anyway to give it a good burn in. The XB271HU is reported to have greatly reduced bleed with a bit of use, the glow on the other hand cannot really improve by much as its inherent.
> 
> I'm not sure what distance you took the photo from but going by how much glow is visible it wasn't three meters back. The camera also overexposes it so we see it worse in photos than what you're actually seeing. Also if you're running it at default brightness that's too high and unrealistic to take photos of demonstrating the bleed/glow.


I'll definitely give it another try with that middle screw loosened. Honestly the only thing that bothered me was the blb above the predator logo. The other ips glow really wasn't a problem. Thanks for the info, I'll post back in a couple of days with any changes.


----------



## ReFFrs

Here is my XB271HU screen (Dec 2015 batch) BEFORE loosing the middle screw:



and AFTER:



it's the third monitor in a row after returned Asus PG279Q (had very bad IPS glow) and another Acer XB271HU (had 3 stuck pixels).

Glow in right bottom corner is still unacceptable for that price, but probably I will keep it because of no stuck pixels.


----------



## TheBoom

I think I'm going to overlook the small scratch and recessed button in light of the fact that I probably got quite lucky with the panel itself. No blb no dead pixels no noticeable ips glow.

However I've noticed that sometimes in games or after playing a game there is an odd vertical tear right in the center of the screen which is usually coupled with some sort of mirroring on the left edge of the screen. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## jlp0209

Over the weekend a new issue (for me) starting happening with my monitor. Has happened twice so far so I'm not yet very alarmed, but it is not a good sign. My monitor turned itself off and then back on causing my PC to stutter. I was ripping a CD at the time and it caused EAC program to completely freak out. Yesterday it happened again but nothing else happened. I checked event viewer in Windows and nothing happened, so it was the monitor both times.

Hopefully it isn't a monitor power supply failure waiting to happen. I bought the 2 year replacement plan from Microcenter but honestly if it does die, I am thinking of just requesting store credit rather than getting another POS Acer / Asus. I'll post here if my monitor does die. Bought it in April (Jan 2016 unit).


----------



## ReFFrs

I have noticed that my newly connected XB271HU via DisplayPort (GTX 980 TI) sometimes affects other USB devices connected directly to the motherboard.

For example, when I'm locking my Windows 10 PC via Win+L keys and turning monitor off, USB mouse sometimes (not always) suddenly stops working (like being disconnected from USB).

Scrolling the wheel restores its functionality and Windows afterwards shows tray notification that there was a problem with USB device.

I have noticed this several times already after connecting XB271HU.

Moreover, 2 months ago I had another XB271HU (returned due to 3 stuck pixels) and while testing in Windows 7 it showed the same behavior with mouse disconnections.

Then I looked into DisplayPort specifications and noticed that it's able to transmit USB signals, so can affect USB devices indeed:

"In addition, the interface is capable of carrying bi-directional USB signals." https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort

I'm not using XB271HU USB cable and not attaching any devices to the monitor. So, only DisplayPort itself can affect other USB devices in my case.

What a crappy technology...


----------



## c4sKeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> (1) dont go above 144 fps
> (2) cap your framerate to 140-142 fps
> (3) use FastSync instead of Vsync


Shardnax pointed out that if G-Sync & V-Sync are turned on in NVCP then your fps won't go beyond 144hz.... I'm yet to test this as I have always had V-Sync off and G-Sync on in NVCP with my frame rate locked in game at 144. Although as you point out, on occasion I noticed that my FPS will jump above 144 despite the lock. Is V-Sync in NVCP any better at locking than say an in game fps lock?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4sKeT*
> 
> Is V-Sync in NVCP any better at locking than say an in game fps lock?


If you're playing a game that has an FPS limiter option, use that and set it to 142 or so. Then it doesn't matter whether or not V-Sync is set to On, because this FPS cap will ensure that the only thing active will be G-SYNC, and it will prevent FPS from going over what you set it to. G-SYNC adds far less lag than V-Sync which is why this is the best option.

If you're playing a game that does not have an FPS limiter, then it doesn't really matter if you have V-Sync enabled or if you have a global FPS cap instead. Both add lag, and either way most people won't detect the added lag of either.


----------



## c4sKeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you're playing a game that has an FPS limiter option, use that and set it to 142 or so. Then it doesn't matter whether or not V-Sync is set to On, because this FPS cap will ensure that the only thing active will be G-SYNC, and it will prevent FPS from going over what you set it to. G-SYNC adds far less lag than V-Sync which is why this is the best option.
> 
> If you're playing a game that does not have an FPS limiter, then it doesn't really matter if you have V-Sync enabled or if you have a global FPS cap instead. Both add lag, and either way most people won't detect the added lag of either.


Ok. On a side note, what is the difference between using a 144hz non G-Sync monitor with an FPS cap and G-Sync monitor with an FPS cap?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4sKeT*
> 
> Ok. On a side note, what is the difference between using a 144hz non G-Sync monitor with an FPS cap and G-Sync monitor with an FPS cap?


Non G-SYNC monitor doesn't have G-SYNC. If you mean input lag difference, I think it's negligible.


----------



## amvnz

Got my monitor, May 2016 panel. Just enabled sRGB mode and ULMB and left everything else as is. Looks pretty good to me. sRGB is pretty bright and warm, goes pretty well with ULMB. Might have a tinker with it later and actually calibrate it.


----------



## Razzorn

Got my Acer XB271HU in today. March 2016 unit. No dead/stuck pixels. No dust. In this pic brightness is at 30, and I already loosened the bottom middle screw as suggested. The glow was much worse int he beginning. Is this a keeper?


----------



## KickAssCop

Ofcourse it is. Can't get much better than that.


----------



## ToKuten

it sounds bad imo, watching a movie with this.. The bleed on top line ....erf
the bottom corner sounds like glow so it s fine. only top... but u haven t dust or dead pixel.
Maybe check the last issue with alt tab...


----------



## Razzorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> it sounds bad imo, watching a movie with this.. The bleed on top line ....erf
> the bottom corner sounds like glow so it s fine. only top... but u haven t dust or dead pixel.
> Maybe check the last issue with alt tab...


Luckily, I won't ever be watching movies on this thing. It's for gaming and general PC use only. I have a plasma for movies.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzorn*
> 
> Luckily, I won't ever be watching movies on this thing. It's for gaming and general PC use only. I have a plasma for movies.


Yeah so maybe check alt tab several times in row in games if the issue appear


----------



## stalker8

i think you should sent back.Why should we accept defective unit? Also somebody get perfect panel?Asus and Acer have to produce flawless products.We pay 700-1000 Dolar...


----------



## Pocketgamer

I think it is impossible to find a perfect panel. In my opinion this is definitly a keeper.

After alot of thinking and doubting I kept 1 of the four screens I ordered. The all had the same glow and bleed. Especially in the right low corner.
After a week of heavy use the screens looks much better and I don't even notice it in games.


----------



## stalker8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pocketgamer*
> 
> I think it is impossible to find a perfect panel. In my opinion this is definitly a keeper.
> 
> After alot of thinking and doubting I kept 1 of the four screens I ordered. The all had the same glow and bleed. Especially in the right low corner.
> After a week of heavy use the screens looks much better and I don't even notice it in games.


i tryed 6 times.
1.monitor stuck pixel and blb
2.3.bluse screen dead pixel blb glow
4.red screen dead pixel blb glow
5.no dead pixel but blb and ıps glow
6.a dead pixel and high glow.no blb.

My friend get perfect monitor fourth..Somebody get first time.it shouldnt be this way this price!

so i lost my hope this event.İf you want to good panel you should try and buy monitor.
i wait viewsonic XG03 Series. maybe get smooth panel..


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pocketgamer*
> 
> I think it is impossible to find a perfect panel. In my opinion this is definitly a keeper.
> 
> After alot of thinking and doubting I kept 1 of the four screens I ordered. The all had the same glow and bleed. Especially in the right low corner.
> After a week of heavy use the screens looks much better and I don't even notice it in games.


Agreed. The bleed at the top is likely to diminish significantly after a bit of time.

The QC on these panels is quite terrible for the price but, it's Acer or Asus or bust if you don't want to wait it out. The XB271HU seems to have better QC than the XB270HU at least.


----------



## Pocketgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker8*
> 
> i tryed 6 times.
> 1.monitor stuck pixel and blb
> 2.3.bluse screen dead pixel blb glow
> 4.red screen dead pixel blb glow
> 5.no dead pixel but blb and ıps glow
> 6.a dead pixel and high glow.no blb.
> 
> My friend get perfect monitor fourth..Somebody get first time.it shouldnt be this way this price!
> 
> so i lost my hope this event.İf you want to good panel you should try and buy monitor.
> i wait viewsonic XG03 Series. maybe get smooth panel..


The best advice I red here is to use the screen for a while to let it settle in. Did you try that with your screens?

It is still not the best but it's reasonable for me. In a week time the glow decreased significantly. For the rest no dead pixels or other issues.


As for the Viewsonic. It is maybe worth waiting. But if they use the same panel I'm doubting if this one will have no issues.
Besides the price is expected to be higher, as in €100,00 to €200,00.
And for me personally I just bought a gaming pc again after 7 years and I just wanted a screen now!


----------



## amvnz

Any way to adjust brightness in sRGB mode?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amvnz*
> 
> Any way to adjust brightness in sRGB mode?


No.

sRGB mode is stupid... it's basically a preset of Color=Warm, Brightness=80, Contrast=50. If you tweak any of those, then it's no longer in "sRGB mode".

Your best bet is to simply switch to Color=User (at RGB 100-100-100, it's the same as Warm), then play with Red, Green and Blue if you need to take some tint out. If it's yellowish, drop red and green a bit. If blueish, drop blue. Also, set your brightness to whatever you are comfortable with. 25 is pretty close to "normal," at least in terms of daily use in a well-lit room (120 nits). Some people just prefer really bright screens, though.

Also, leave Contrast at 50. Going higher will cause bright colors to clip... for example, 90% white looks the same as 100% white, so you lose detail in the brighter parts of pictures.


----------



## amvnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> No.
> 
> sRGB mode is stupid... it's basically a preset of Color=Warm, Brightness=80, Contrast=50. If you tweak any of those, then it's no longer in "sRGB mode".
> 
> Your best bet is to simply switch to Color=User (at RGB 100-100-100, it's the same as Warm), then play with Red, Green and Blue if you need to take some tint out. If it's yellowish, drop red and green a bit. If blueish, drop blue. Also, set your brightness to whatever you are comfortable with. 25 is pretty close to "normal," at least in terms of daily use in a well-lit room (120 nits). Some people just prefer really bright screens, though.
> 
> Also, leave Contrast at 50. Going higher will cause bright colors to clip... for example, 90% white looks the same as 100% white, so you lose detail in the brighter parts of pictures.


You're right. Thanks. I set warm, 80 brightness, 50 contrast, then cycled between sRGB mode on and off and there was zero difference in the image.

This is my first monitor with ULMB and GSYNC. I have always played my games at 125 FPS capped in Rivatuner on my 120Hz 1920x1080 monitor, and reduced game quality enough to maintain that without FPS drops. I'm super sensitive to FPS drops and will know if it drops below the cap. I have always been annoyed when games drop to 80-120 in certain areas. With my GTX 1080, it has longer become a problem, but because this monitor is 2560x1440, my framerate has taken a large hit and it is getting quite close to that 125 FPS number. Especially in Black Ops III, if I enable Order Independent Transparency then certain maps in certain areas can drop to 110 fps. Right now, the games I am playing are staying at the FPS cap with no drops at all and tearing is not an issue to me. I have been using ULMB with 100 brightness and it looks amazing, but I have been noticing some crosstalk in some situations.

From my understating, GSYNC the way to go if the frame rate is fluctuating greatly and dropping below 120 FPS. Best with a FPS Cap somewhere close to 143 to keep it enabled. ULMB is the way to go if the frame rate is capped at 121-125 FPS to make tearing consistent and unobtrusive, if the FPS does not drop below the cap at all, and the user doesn't mind gaming at 80-120cdm2 brightness? Correct me if I am wrong, I still don't really know what to use.


----------



## Randomocity

The loosening of the middle screw made a spectacular difference. Almost 100% of my BLB is gone. Now I just have to try and calibrate this thing, because the colors definitely look off next to the Dell Ultrasharp I have sitting next to it.


----------



## Shaneu86

No dead pixels or BLB, but like a lot of you I'm getting the small strip on the side of the monitor bug.


----------



## xentrox

I've had my Feb model since early March.. it's now August, and everytime I sit in front of my computer I grin ear to ear with joy.

I agree this monitor has been a giant PITA, from 5 RMAs to unraveling the never ending issues, but once you find a good one, it really is a true gem. Really sucks the QC hasn't improved much over the year. I also think they really need to bring the price on that puppy down..


----------



## c4sKeT

When I take a picture the blur is way worse than what it is in person. I think this is a keeper though.

I noticed is that if I tilt the screen backwards slightly it almost eliminates the BLB.


----------



## Pocketgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4sKeT*
> 
> 
> 
> When I take a picture the blur is way worse than what it is in person. I think this is a keeper though.
> 
> I noticed is that if I tilt the screen backwards slightly it almost eliminates the BLB.


Can you take a picture in complete darkness? This gives a better view of the bleed/glow!


----------



## c4sKeT

Weird how it looks blue on the camera.


----------



## theringisMINE

Regarding the 'vertical line down middle issue', taken from the official acer forum regarding someone who dealt with support: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751/page/21
Quote:


> As contacted with local acer support, at first they offerred a new replacement unit and claimed that the firmware has been flashed to the updated version with this issue fixed. Unfortunately, the middle line down issue still persisted in the new unit received.
> 
> Contacted the support again and refer this thread to them. They said the *firmware update is being done thru a propriatery usb device* hence required the monitor to be send over to the service centre for an upgrade. The support personnel also emphasize that the upgrade process does not involved of dismantle any piece of component from the monitor itself.


----------



## do0f

I just ordered 2 of these from Newegg with the intent of keeping the best one. I'm really glad I did.

First the good:
Both monitors had no dead pixels, no BLB, and negligible IPS glow. So I lucked out in this regard.

....BUT, the yellow tint problem with some of these panels is real. See the picture below.



-Both XB271HUs were connected to a GTX 1080 via displayport.

-Cables were identical (those included with the monitor). I even swapped them to see if it makes a difference.

-Both monitors were set to the default SRGB mode, so color settings and brightness were identical. Nvidia control panel settings were also identical.

*Guess which one I kept?*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The L one looked great out of the box, slightly high in the reds but very easy to adjust, very bright with nice accurate whites. The monitor on the R side took quite a bit of adjustment to look acceptable, but I was never able to get rid of that faint yellow tint without overemphasizing a different color making the picture look even worse. It's especially noticeable in day to day tasks, such as web browsing where a lot of whites and grays tend to make this tint more noticeable.

Both looked great in game, but since I intend to use this monitor for everyday tasks the yellow tint would have driven me nuts. The monitor on the L was the clear winner.



There is definitely some clear panel variation with these monitors, don't settle for less... nobody has the magic settings or profile to make your panel look perfect if it's already flawed. Do yourself a favor and order more than one from a store that has a good return policy. Good luck!


----------



## mouacyk

Is anyone able to create a custom resolution of [email protected]+ AND maintain aspect ratio?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theringisMINE*
> 
> Regarding the 'vertical line down middle issue', taken from the official acer forum regarding someone who dealt with support: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751/page/21


In other words, preventing people from being able to do to themselves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *do0f*
> 
> I just ordered 2 of these from Newegg with the intent of keeping the best one. I'm really glad I did.
> 
> First the good:
> Both monitors had no dead pixels, no BLB, and negligible IPS glow. So I lucked out in this regard.
> 
> ....BUT, the yellow tint problem with some of these panels is real. See the picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> -Both XB271HUs were connected to a GTX 1080 via displayport.
> 
> -Cables were identical (those included with the monitor). I even swapped them to see if it makes a difference.
> 
> -Both monitors were set to the default SRGB mode, so color settings and brightness were identical. Nvidia control panel settings were also identical.
> 
> *Guess which one I kept?*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The L one looked great out of the box, slightly high in the reds but very easy to adjust, very bright with nice accurate whites. The monitor on the R side took quite a bit of adjustment to look acceptable, but I was never able to get rid of that faint yellow tint without overemphasizing a different color making the picture look even worse. It's especially noticeable in day to day tasks, such as web browsing where a lot of whites and grays tend to make this tint more noticeable.
> 
> Both looked great in game, but since I intend to use this monitor for everyday tasks the yellow tint would have driven me nuts. The monitor on the L was the clear winner.
> 
> 
> 
> There is definitely some clear panel variation with these monitors, don't settle for less... nobody has the magic settings or profile to make your panel look perfect if it's already flawed. Do yourself a favor and order more than one from a store that has a good return policy. Good luck!


Is color temp the same on both?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *do0f*
> 
> I just ordered 2 of these from Newegg with the intent of keeping the best one. I'm really glad I did.
> 
> First the good:
> Both monitors had no dead pixels, no BLB, and negligible IPS glow. So I lucked out in this regard.
> 
> ....BUT, the yellow tint problem with some of these panels is real. See the picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> -Both XB271HUs were connected to a GTX 1080 via displayport.
> 
> -Cables were identical (those included with the monitor). I even swapped them to see if it makes a difference.
> 
> -Both monitors were set to the default SRGB mode, so color settings and brightness were identical. Nvidia control panel settings were also identical.
> 
> *Guess which one I kept?*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The L one looked great out of the box, slightly high in the reds but very easy to adjust, very bright with nice accurate whites. The monitor on the R side took quite a bit of adjustment to look acceptable, but I was never able to get rid of that faint yellow tint without overemphasizing a different color making the picture look even worse. It's especially noticeable in day to day tasks, such as web browsing where a lot of whites and grays tend to make this tint more noticeable.
> 
> Both looked great in game, but since I intend to use this monitor for everyday tasks the yellow tint would have driven me nuts. The monitor on the L was the clear winner.
> 
> 
> 
> There is definitely some clear panel variation with these monitors, don't settle for less... nobody has the magic settings or profile to make your panel look perfect if it's already flawed. Do yourself a favor and order more than one from a store that has a good return policy. Good luck!


The uniformity on the left monitor is really awful, but that's just my opinion. I'd take a warmer hue any day over that and would've returned that one too.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> The uniformity on the left monitor is really awful, but that's just my opinion. I'd take a warmer hue any day over that and would've returned that one too.


I was about to edit something about that into my post. The right panel actually looks more correct on color balance with a minor tint to warm.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> In other words, preventing people from being able to do to themselves.
> Is color temp the same on both?


Looks like he said both monitors were set to sRGB? This is a drastic difference between 2 identical monitors at the same settings, wow. Honestly the warmer one on the right is the one I'd keep. A goal of 6500K white point is warmer than what many people are used to.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Looks like he said both monitors were set to sRGB? This is a drastic difference between 2 identical monitors at the same settings, wow. Honestly the warmer one on the right is the one I'd keep. A goal of 6500K white point is warmer than what many people are used to.


Color temp. isn't linked to the eColor management setting on my XB270HU. I figured it was the same for these, my bad if that isn't the case.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Color temp. isn't linked to the eColor management setting on my XB270HU. I figured it was the same for these, my bad if that isn't the case.


Yeah, there are two ways to set color temp on the XB271HU, the e-color management you can set the mode you want. And then also another menu for color temp and toggle on / off sRGB mode. I meant if you use a colorimeter to target 6500K we see that it really is warmer than what many are used to, sorry should've clarified. No way to target 6500K just within the XB271HU menu. I thought both monitors' OSD are pretty similar, no?

His monitor on the right is by far the more accurate monitor just by eye-balling a photo of it, I agree w/ you. The one on the left would be a pain to calibrate, if it can even be calibrated due to uniformity. My XB271HU when set to sRGB mode is not at all pink and blue tinted like do0f's.


----------



## jlp0209

@do0f: Here is a photo of mine at default sRGB mode for reference


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Yeah, there are two ways to set color temp on the XB271HU, the e-color management you can set the mode you want. And then also another menu for color temp and toggle on / off sRGB mode. I meant if you use a colorimeter to target 6500K we see that it really is warmer than what many are used to, sorry should've clarified. No way to target 6500K just within the XB271HU menu. I thought both monitors' OSD are pretty similar, no?
> 
> His monitor on the right is by far the more accurate monitor just by eye-balling a photo of it, I agree w/ you. The one on the left would be a pain to calibrate, if it can even be calibrated due to uniformity. My XB271HU when set to sRGB mode is not at all pink and blue tinted like do0f's.


I think most monitors and TVs are set to cooler color temps by default. It's jarring switching from something like 9300K to 6500K, especially if you've got other displays running at cooler temps.

The latest revision OSD is almost identical as far as I know. I have an older version so I don't have options like 165hz OC or the additional color controls.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theringisMINE*
> 
> Regarding the 'vertical line down middle issue', taken from the official acer forum regarding someone who dealt with support: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751/page/21


Proprietary USB device.....
Most likely these devices are Chinese made and attainable to end users through indirect channels.
Something like this device.

http://www.yoycart.com/Product/5278188206/LCD_TV_development_tool/
(This can flash the Benq XL series monitors IF you can get the raw firmware files. Realtek support for the XL2730Z is UNKNOWN).

http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthread.php?t=48973
e.g. RT809F serial ISP Programmer
(This device DOES support the realtek chip like the one in the XL2730Z, but God knows if it supports stuff like the XB271HU or PG279Q.

I'm sure there are other devices.

Getting these units are the easy part. It's getting the FIRMWARE ITSELF THAT IS HARD. Try asking Asus or Acer for a raw PG279Q firmware or XB271HU. Just try. I dare you.

*edit*
newer software for rt809f:
http://www.ifix.net.cn/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=325&extra=page%3D1


----------



## do0f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> The uniformity on the left monitor is really awful, but that's just my opinion. I'd take a warmer hue any day over that and would've returned that one too.


Actually, neither panel has uniformity issues. It may be hard to see from the photo since the room is dark, but the panels were offset in a sort of V shape (because of size constraints on my desk) which creates the illusion of a slight color+brightness shift on the L side (the side closest to the lens).

I do think the experiment was empirical enough to draw a single obvious conclusion: all things being equal, with 2 identical models directly out of the box, one panel definitely tends more towards the yellow spectrum while the other one looks, imo, more natural. This is a complaint I've seen numerous times in this thread and it's definitely justified. Naturally this yellowness translated to all the other default color settings as well and was difficult to dial out without making to monitor look very dull and faded while still retaining the slightest tint of yellow.

But what looks white to me may not be white to someone else, color is definitely subjective to some extent. I actually prefer my monitors pretty bright, the range of around 70 to 80 is just right for me. I think those of you that set it down to 25-30 brightness are insane! Anyway, I'm very happy with the one I chose and that's all that should count for you guys too.

Btw, I made the mistake of first buying the Freesync version of this monitor because I got it at about half the price of this Gsync version. Not only did it have the yellow tint I take issue with, but it had some of the worst backlight bleed I've ever seen with a circular island of darkness in the center surrounded by a sea of glowing light. Went back immediately.

How terrible was this:


----------



## do0f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Looks like he said both monitors were set to sRGB? This is a drastic difference between 2 identical monitors at the same settings, wow. Honestly the warmer one on the right is the one I'd keep. A goal of 6500K white point is warmer than what many people are used to.


Yes, both were set to SRGB (which locks to warm) and yes the difference is drastic. Of course I beg to differ on the subject of which looks best.









As a point of reference, my previous monitor, a factory calibrated 30" Dell ultrasharp (which had both aRGB and sRGB modes) had none of this overly yellow nonsense, so it could just a matter of what I'm used to.


----------



## do0f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> @do0f: Here is a photo of mine at default sRGB mode for reference


Wow, from what I'm seeing yours actually looks a little pinker than my L one in sRGB mode, it's pretty close though. It definitely does not have the extreme yellow tint of my R monitor. Just to make sure my xb271 isn't influencing my perception I reloaded these pics on my Retina macbook, yep seeing the same thing.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *do0f*
> 
> Wow, from what I'm seeing yours actually looks a little pinker than my L one in sRGB mode, it's pretty close though. It definitely does not have the extreme yellow tint of my R monitor. Just to make sure my xb271 isn't influencing my perception I reloaded these pics on my Retina macbook, yep seeing the same thing.


Yes your monitors were shot at an angle, that could explain it. So hard to tell what these monitors are in real life by looking at photos. Funny because in real life mine doesn't have any tint at sRGB. Doesn't matter anyway because I have it calibrated on "user" settings. Glad you are enjoying the monitor you decided to keep, that's all that matters.


----------



## jlp0209

Could've been my phone camera, took two more shots using video mode and then snapped screen shots. Regardless I do now notice the red hue in photos when I compare. The first photo is sGRB mode. Second photo is my 24/7 calibrated settings using my colorimeter @ 6500K target temperature. (OSD settings: R 98, G 99, B 99, brightness 33 for those who want to try settings).


----------



## do0f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Could've been my phone camera, took two more shots using video mode and then snapped screen shots. Regardless I do now notice the red hue in photos when I compare. The first photo is sGRB mode. Second photo is my 24/7 calibrated settings using my colorimeter @ 6500K target temperature. (OSD settings: R 98, G 99, B 99, brightness 33 for those who want to try settings).


Looks spot on post calibration! Nice job. My user settings are very similar at R 98, G 99, B 100, with brightness to taste.

With the yellowish model I returned I was dipping into the low-mid 80s in the R and G channels to get anything decent. Quite a difference.


----------



## docbones

Wonder if this is being replaced. Both Amazon and Newegg are out of stock on this right now. (available from other sellers at higher prices..)


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docbones*
> 
> Wonder if this is being replaced. Both Amazon and Newegg are out of stock on this right now. (available from other sellers at higher prices..)


I don't think so. More likely that they are halting sales and replacing with units that have the updated firmware. That's my opinion.


----------



## nam3less

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docbones*
> 
> Wonder if this is being replaced. Both Amazon and Newegg are out of stock on this right now. (available from other sellers at higher prices..)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I don't think so. More likely that they are halting sales and replacing with units that have the updated firmware. That's my opinion.


I have a replacement coming in from Amazon since the OOS 2 weeks ago. Should be here this week. Hope it's not a return since it still shows as temporarily out of stock. :/. Maybe they are still out of stock since they had to send out a bunch of returns


----------



## do0f

Just when I thought everything was going swimmingly with this monitor...

Ran into the vertical line in the center issue while playing BF4 the other night. Quit to desktop and the L side of the screen has a clear line that looks like an overlapping image. I was aware this would be a potential issue, but it's disappointing to see it happen on an otherwise perfect monitor. I suppose nobody has had any luck getting Acer to pay for shipping to their facility for a problem with their own product.

This development combined with the fact that the monitor was recently sold new for ~$550 ($200 less than what I paid), likely to quickly clear out the bad firmware stock, is making some serious buyer's remorse set in.

Strongly considering an RMA at this point and giving up on this model altogether.


----------



## jlp0209

Does turning your monitor off and then on again solve the issue? The vertical line issue has only happened to me maybe 4 times since I bought it in April and just turning the monitor off / on works for me. Not enough of an issue (yet) to cause me to send the monitor away for lord knows how long for the updated firmware. Moreover, I have to believe over time someone in the community will eventually get his / her hands on the firmware and there will be some method for us to update it ourselves. So many people are affected and frustrated by this.


----------



## do0f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Does turning your monitor off and then on again solve the issue? The vertical line issue has only happened to me maybe 4 times since I bought it in April and just turning the monitor off / on works for me. Not enough of an issue (yet) to cause me to send the monitor away for lord knows how long for the updated firmware. Moreover, I have to believe over time someone in the community will eventually get his / her hands on the firmware and there will be some method for us to update it ourselves. So many people are affected and frustrated by this.


Yes, it went away after turning the monitor off. I'm going to do some more testing over the next couple of days to see how often this occurs, since I've done very little gaming since I've gotten it. I'm definitely not going to risk sending it to Acer, who knows what I'll get back from them or how long it'll take. The frequency of this glitch is going to be the deciding factor for the return.


----------



## ReFFrs

Why profile calibration with ColorMunki Display looks red'dish all over the screen with White Point option set to D65?

Need to calibrate white point manually via DisplayCAL (using OSD) and then set ColorMunki white point option to Native. It then slightly changes gamma after calibration, but doesn't add red.

Surprisingly, some game like Witcher 3 look better with that red'dish profile. But in Windows it's looking disturbing.

PS: before buying ColorMunki I have tested other profile from this thread like that one from Crest and it also looked red'dish.


----------



## Shardnax

I'd imagine it's because you're used to colors that are far from accurate. The default calibration on monitors and TVs is usually with blue pushed higher than it should be. X-Rite's meters are also bit off, particularly reds and greens, but this is compared to reference meters starting at thousands of dollars. You can always dial red down a little if it's your preference.


----------



## ReFFrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> *X-Rite's meters are also bit off, particularly reds and greens*


but DisplayCAL calibrates white point correctly using the same ColorMunki Display device. it doesn't show any problems with red when interactive calibration via OSD is conducted.


----------



## Shardnax

I'd guess it's some difference in the software and whatever standard is being used. You might want to ask about it on the DisplayCAL forum or the Argyll CMS mailing list, I'm sure they can give a much more informed answer than I can.

Edit: My comment about being off on colors is based on some threads over on AVS Forum where people have posted comparisons of very high end meters to 'cheap' spectros like the i1 Pro. The ColorMunki and i1DP are very well regarded meters considering their price points.


----------



## sillycookie

Hello, i have got the Acer Predator XB270HUDbmiprz overclockable to 165Hz TN version.

I did a backlight bleed test by recording a video, (i read it is better to record a video than taking a pictures).

Do i have a good panel. what do you think?




I also couldnt figure how to activate the ULMB, it is greyed out in the menu


----------



## Shardnax

You can't turn on ULMB when G-Sync is on.


----------



## sillycookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You can't turn on ULMB when G-Sync is on.


I disabled the G-Sync and the ULMB is still greyed out









How is the display, any backlight bleed, do i have something to worry about?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sillycookie*
> 
> I disabled the G-Sync and the ULMB is still greyed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the display, any backlight bleed, do i have something to worry about?


Is the monitor set to 120 Hz? There are some glitches, it's possible to be at 120 Hz and to disable G-SYNC and still get that message. I just have to change refresh rate to something else and then change it back to 120.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sillycookie*
> 
> I disabled the G-Sync and the ULMB is still greyed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the display, any backlight bleed, do i have something to worry about?


Seems fine.


----------



## sillycookie

ULMB works finally after I disabled the G-Sync and lowered the refresh rate to 120Mhz as you said, i love the motion clarity when running the UFO test, it is almost crystal clear, reminds me of CRT monitors i had, but on the downside the screen became too dim, not suitable to play when there's a lot of sunlight in my room.

Is there any way to boost the brightness with some software/hack, etc?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sillycookie*
> 
> ULMB works finally after I disabled the G-Sync and lowered the refresh rate to 120Mhz as you said, i love the motion clarity when running the UFO test, it is almost crystal clear, reminds me of CRT monitors i had, but on the downside the screen became too dim, not suitable to play when there's a lot of sunlight in my room.
> 
> Is there any way to boost the brightness with some software/hack, etc?


If your brightness setting isn't already maxed, you can still turn it up. Without ULMB I use a brightness below 50. With it on, I need around 75.


----------



## chon

My Amazon out of stock order for my XB271HU is delivering on 8/16 after waiting 2 weeks.


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chon*
> 
> My Amazon out of stock order for my XB271HU is delivering on 8/16 after waiting 2 weeks.


See if you can find out the manufacturer date, maybe this will be an indication that new monitors are shipping with the firmware update already installed.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sillycookie*
> 
> ULMB works finally after I disabled the G-Sync and lowered the refresh rate to 120Mhz as you said, i love the motion clarity when running the UFO test, it is almost crystal clear, reminds me of CRT monitors i had, but on the downside the screen became too dim, not suitable to play when there's a lot of sunlight in my room.*
> 
> Is there any way to boost the brightness with some software/hack, etc?*


Not that I know of. If it were me, and it's possible, I'd rearrange so sunlight isn't hitting the front of the monitor directly.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Not that I know of. If it were me, and it's possible, I'd rearrange so sunlight isn't hitting the front of the monitor directly.


Yep this is the only way to do it, and it may not be possible depending on your situation.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sillycookie*
> 
> ULMB works finally after I disabled the G-Sync and lowered the refresh rate to 120Mhz as you said, i love the motion clarity when running the UFO test, it is almost crystal clear, reminds me of CRT monitors i had, but on the downside the screen became too dim, not suitable to play when there's a lot of sunlight in my room.
> 
> Is there any way to boost the brightness with some software/hack, etc?


What pulse width are you using? I believe you can go up to 100, but then the blur reduction isn't that much.
Backlight voltage isn't increased to compensate for strobing, so this problem happens.


----------



## Mkoll

Hello all,

I recently got this monitor and I'm not sure if it is suffering from terrible backlight bleed and I should return it or if it's standard IPS glow and I have to live with it. It doesn't seem right to me to see this after paying the premium price for the monitor. I don't have time to go through all the pages in this thread-for those who gone through some or most of this thread, do my pictures indicate a normal or faulty monitor?

I got it from Newegg and am still under the 30-day return window. Should I return it for a replacement?

Thanks.

First 4 pics are at 25 brightness, second 4 at 50, last 4 at 75


----------



## Pocketgamer

It always looks worse on pictures then in real life with your own eyes.It is hard to tell if you should return this screen.
Fact is that the glow/bleed reduces over time. Give it like a good two weeks of heavy use and check it with your own eyes.

If you then don't see any bleeding or glow keep it and enjoy it!


----------



## Mkoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pocketgamer*
> 
> It always looks worse on pictures then in real life with your own eyes.It is hard to tell if you should return this screen.
> Fact is that the glow/bleed reduces over time. Give it like a good two weeks of heavy use and check it with your own eyes.
> 
> If you then don't see any bleeding or glow keep it and enjoy it!


Hi Pocketgamer,

Thanks for your reply. I'll try leaving my monitor on as often as possible with things going on it for as long as possible and see how things go.

The light is very noticeable in-game (currently playing Witcher 3) in dark scenes. Bright scenes tend to be OK because the overall brightness drowns it out, but it's still noticeable if I look for it. In dark scenes, it is immediately noticeable, especially upon transition from bright to dark.


----------



## Recusant

How should I set the sound on this monitor? Is it always 100 on OSD then adjust volume via Windows. (That's how my previous monitor worked.)


----------



## OGM3X

Just picked this monitor up today from fry's for $699


----------



## Recusant

Same here, I also got a GTX 1080 there at MSRP. They have everything that's sold out online.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkoll*
> 
> Hi Pocketgamer,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I'll try leaving my monitor on as often as possible with things going on it for as long as possible and see how things go.
> 
> The light is very noticeable in-game (currently playing Witcher 3) in dark scenes. Bright scenes tend to be OK because the overall brightness drowns it out, but it's still noticeable if I look for it. In dark scenes, it is immediately noticeable, especially upon transition from bright to dark.


I'd return it if it doesn't improve enough as you near the end of your return window. It should be noticeably better after it's been in use for while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recusant*
> 
> How should I set the sound on this monitor? Is it always 100 on OSD then adjust volume via Windows. (That's how my previous monitor worked.)


I'd connect to the MB directly instead of running anything through the monitor.


----------



## OGM3X

So far so good







no dead pixels very very minimal back lighting if any


----------



## Recusant

What is the included USB cable for?


----------



## Mercureal

That's most likely the cable for the built in USB hub. The square-ish end plugs into the monitor and then you plug the USB end into your PC. Then you can use any of the 4 USB ports on the monitor.


----------



## Vitor711

I really need help - up until yesterday, my monitor was perfect.

I turned it on this morning and it's no longer edge to edge. I have a black bar of 0.5cm in width on both the top and sides that wasn't there before.

This happens both with my PC over DP and my PS4 over HDMI. I reset the monitor back to stock settings and it did nothing, can't extend the display size any further via Nvidia Control panel either.

Any ideas? I've seen numerous people have this issue on the Acer support page but they always assumed that this was how the monitor was meant to be and the egde to edge stuff was just bad marketing. However, I've been using it for the past week as intended and can confirm that it should NOT look like this. I've seen it not look like this. I changed nothing before I went to bed last night either.

When the issue fist happened this morning, the game I was playing actually rendered on the black borders, but the image didn't line up. After turning everything off and on again, games no longer render there at all. Essentially, my overall screen sized just diminished for no reason. What the hell is happening?

I'm on Windows 10 64-bit by the way.


----------



## ReFFrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vitor711*
> 
> I really need help - up until yesterday, my monitor was perfect.
> 
> What the hell is happening?


can you please run a software called AIDA64, then select Tools -> Monitor diagnostics and run the test named "Screen Size". does it show problems?


----------



## Vitor711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> can you please run a software called AIDA64, then select Tools -> Monitor diagnostics and run the test named "Screen Size". does it show problems?


I ran it but I'm not sure I did it right - I have no OSD controls to resize the screen and am not sure if I should be using the software to change things or the monitor itself. Don't see any keybindings for the former. In fact, I seem to be missing certain settings that I see people use to calibrate the monitor (I have 6 axis color but nowhere to change the base 3 color settings).

EDIT: The lines don't seem cut off and the numbers on the ruler match the right res. That being said, I SWEAR that my game was displaying in those borders earlier today. Am I just completely misremembering?


----------



## ramoneitor23

Hi!
I bought XB271HU to play the panel lottery and return the one with the worst backlight bleed. However, I was not expecting the monitors to look so different out of the box.

The monitor on the left has a kind of yellowy tint when looking at white colors, and the one on the right has a reddish tone when looking at it. I think the right one looks better but I'm not sure if that's correct.

Now I'm not an expert in any of this, and wanted to see if you guys had any input!



Here are a couple of shots: http://imgur.com/a/TQ5r1 http://imgur.com/a/WWskA


----------



## Recusant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramoneitor23*
> 
> Hi!
> I bought XB271HU to play the panel lottery and return the one with the worst backlight bleed. However, I was not expecting the monitors to look so different out of the box.
> 
> The monitor on the left has a kind of yellowy tint when looking at white colors, and the one on the right has a reddish tone when looking at it. I think the right one looks better but I'm not sure if that's correct.
> 
> Now I'm not an expert in any of this, and wanted to see if you guys had any input!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of shots: http://imgur.com/a/TQ5r1 http://imgur.com/a/WWskA


Are you sure they're both on the exact same settings? Also, turn the brightness to max and set the background to black. Then take a picture of the monitors in a dark room.


----------



## ramoneitor23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recusant*
> 
> Are you sure they're both on the exact same settings? Also, turn the brightness to max and set the background to black. Then take a picture of the monitors in a dark room.


Hi. Yes, the monitors are in the same settings! Here are a couple of pictures in a dark room:

What do yo guys think?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramoneitor23*
> 
> Hi!
> I bought XB271HU to play the panel lottery and return the one with the worst backlight bleed. However, I was not expecting the monitors to look so different out of the box.
> 
> The monitor on the left has a kind of yellowy tint when looking at white colors, and the one on the right has a reddish tone when looking at it. I think the right one looks better but I'm not sure if that's correct.
> 
> Now I'm not an expert in any of this, and wanted to see if you guys had any input!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of shots: http://imgur.com/a/TQ5r1 http://imgur.com/a/WWskA


It's normal for the same monitors to slightly differ. I once owned 3 Dell monitors that were supposedly calibrated by Dell and all 3 were slightly different.


----------



## ramoneitor23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> It's normal for the same monitors to slightly differ. I once owned 3 Dell monitors that were supposedly calibrated by Dell and all 3 were slightly different.


I guess that makes sense, no hardware is equal. Which one would you keep?







I posted some dark shots too!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramoneitor23*
> 
> I guess that makes sense, no hardware is equal. Which one would you keep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted some dark shots too!


I'd keep the one on the right. Looks to have less bleed and I don't like yellowish whites.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pocketgamer*
> 
> It always looks worse on pictures then in real life with your own eyes.It is hard to tell if you should return this screen.
> Fact is that the glow/bleed reduces over time. Give it like a good two weeks of heavy use and check it with your own eyes.
> 
> If you then don't see any bleeding or glow keep it and enjoy it!


What brightness did you use in the 2 weeks and what do you mean with heavy use how many hours a day.


----------



## Pocketgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> What brightness did you use in the 2 weeks and what do you mean with heavy use how many hours a day.


My brightness is 25.
For two weeks I let it play a video for like 3 hours every day.

I'm still considering to return it tough. I love the screen but I also have the "middle line issue".
It is just unacceptable for a €800,- screen.

I'm still in doubt but I'll probably go for a decent TN.


----------



## fxsoap

Is there a semi official agreement on what the OSD settings should be and if an .ici color profile from TFT central needs to be downloaded and used for the best display quality on this monitor?


----------



## do0f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramoneitor23*
> 
> I guess that makes sense, no hardware is equal. Which one would you keep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted some dark shots too!


Not sure if you saw my post from about a week ago, but I also ordered two and got a yellowish and a reddish panel. I ended up sending the yellow one back since it was much easier to get pleasing whites out of the slightly red one. Personally I can't stand warm yellowish whites, but it's a personal preference.

Sadly, I'll be sending the "good" one I chose back as well since it suffers from the monitor firmware vertical line bug. It's happened about 4 or 5 times in the space of a week, which is pretty unacceptable in a monitor of this price range. If yours doesn't have this issue you pretty much won the lottery. Personally, I'll be going back to a quality 60hz IPS temporarily and just wait for the x34p.

Best of luck with yours though, it's a great display once you get past the issues.


----------



## SuCCEzz

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/hDGfrH

Some shots of my build with the ACER XB271HU. I absolutely have loved this monitor.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> Is there a semi official agreement on what the OSD settings should be and if an .ici color profile from TFT central needs to be downloaded and used for the best display quality on this monitor?


Every panel is different, you can't know for certain without a meter.


----------



## ramoneitor23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *do0f*
> 
> Not sure if you saw my post from about a week ago, but I also ordered two and got a yellowish and a reddish panel. I ended up sending the yellow one back since it was much easier to get pleasing whites out of the slightly red one. Personally I can't stand warm yellowish whites, but it's a personal preference.
> 
> Sadly, I'll be sending the "good" one I chose back as well since it suffers from the monitor firmware vertical line bug. It's happened about 4 or 5 times in the space of a week, which is pretty unacceptable in a monitor of this price range. If yours doesn't have this issue you pretty much won the lottery. Personally, I'll be going back to a quality 60hz IPS temporarily and just wait for the x34p.
> 
> Best of luck with yours though, it's a great display once you get past the issues.


Oh hmm. Damn, I actually saw that bug too without knowing what it was... Now I know haha.

I'll keep using it and looking out for it. If I see it frequently, I might have to take it back as well. This sucks


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> Is there a semi official agreement on what the OSD settings should be and if an .ici color profile from TFT central needs to be downloaded and used for the best display quality on this monitor?


Each panel is going to be a bit different in terms of what pure white looks like (ex. yellowish, blueish, reddish), so a color profile won't help a ton. However, the good news is that while the whites will appear differently on each, other characteristics of your monitor will probably be pretty close to optimal. For example, it seems that most panels have a pretty decent gamma--close to 2.2. Also, the gamut of the monitor should match sRGB very closely.

As far as what settings to use, the only ones you will probably need to change are Brightness and Colour Temp. Set Brightness to 25 for close to 120 nits (standard), or go higher if you prefer. For the Colour Temp, you'll want to switch it to User, and then adjust the RGB sliders to make whites appear neutral (6500K). If it looks too reddish, drop Red, too blueish, drop Blue. If it's more yellowish, drop Green, and possibly some Red also. It's impossible to say what will look correct on your particular panel, unless you invest in a colorimeter like the Spyder 5 or Colormunki Display.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Each panel is going to be a bit different in terms of what pure white looks like (ex. yellowish, blueish, reddish), so a color profile won't help a ton. However, the good news is that while the whites will appear differently on each, other characteristics of your monitor will probably be pretty close to optimal. For example, it seems that most panels have a pretty decent gamma--close to 2.2. Also, the gamut of the monitor should match sRGB very closely.
> 
> As far as what settings to use, the only ones you will probably need to change are Brightness and Colour Temp. Set Brightness to 25 for close to 120 nits (standard), or go higher if you prefer. For the Colour Temp, you'll want to switch it to User, and then adjust the RGB sliders to make whites appear neutral (6500K). If it looks too reddish, drop Red, too blueish, drop Blue. If it's more yellowish, drop Green, and possibly some Red also. It's impossible to say what will look correct on your particular panel, unless you invest in a colorimeter like the Spyder 5 or Colormunki Display.


Has Spyder switched to sealed optics yet?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Has Spyder switched to sealed optics yet?


Good point... from what I can tell, the Spyder 5 still isn't sealed optics, so it'll probably drift over time. Since that's the case, the i1Display Pro or ColorMunki is probably the best bet.


----------



## theringisMINE

Regarding the 'vertical line down middle' issue:

Taken from: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751/page/26
Quote:


> Acer Rep
> I am able to confirm that the latest firmware available that resolves this issue [vertical line down middle] is FW verstion: 20160526_0_2434_14. As Brad stated previously, please contact your local Acer Authorized service facility via telephone, email, or chat to get a service order created to have your firmware updated. We will continue to monitor this thread and will work with the Acer authorized service centers in each region to ensure they are aware of the issue and can assist with upgrading the firmware.


How can I use this information to ascertain whether newly sold monitors have the (updated) firmware already, or are running old firmware?

Is the firmware version on a sticker on the monitor somewhere, or near the serial number tag, or the manual, or the box its shipped in? Or is firmware version information only visible via onscreen UI controls when its powered on?

What i'm getting at: If I decide to purchase this monitor, how will I be able to ask my supply agent explicitly to verify whether the monitor is the updated-firmware version I want. Will I be telling them to look on a sticker with the firmware version etc, the manual, or will it need to have its package opened and powered on / access onscreen UI information to check the firmware version etc. Because i'm pretty sure they in no way will want to do the latter....


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Every panel is different, you can't know for certain without a meter.


So I can try to adjust it but without a meter I'm kind of flapping in the wind with a monitor I won't ever fully take advantage of?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> So I can try to adjust it but without a meter I'm kind of flapping in the wind with a monitor I won't ever fully take advantage of?


For accuracy, yes. The best you could do without a meter is using controlled lighting and a color card to adjust as best you can tell with your eyes. I wouldn't worry about it too much if you're fine with how it looks and you don't have severe banding.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Viewsonic XG2703-GS


what do you think of this monitor now?

https://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-XG2701-DisplayPort-FreeSync-Technology/dp/B01A0ZRQTM


----------



## OGM3X

The Acer XB271HU is the BEST gaming monitor i have ever owned


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theringisMINE*
> 
> Regarding the 'vertical line down middle' issue:
> 
> Taken from: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751/page/26
> How can I use this information to ascertain whether newly sold monitors have the (updated) firmware already, or are running old firmware?
> 
> Is the firmware version on a sticker on the monitor somewhere, or near the serial number tag, or the manual, or the box its shipped in? Or is firmware version information only visible via onscreen UI controls when its powered on?
> 
> What i'm getting at: If I decide to purchase this monitor, how will I be able to ask my supply agent explicitly to verify whether the monitor is the updated-firmware version I want. Will I be telling them to look on a sticker with the firmware version etc, the manual, or will it need to have its package opened and powered on / access onscreen UI information to check the firmware version etc. Because i'm pretty sure they in no way will want to do the latter....


Wow. This is very unsettling and really ticks me off. I can't believe Acer sent a replacement monitor to someone who sent his in, and A) it was not the same monitor he sent in, B) it came with the old firmware. Just wow. I thought deep down sending my monitor to the morons at Acer would be a complete disaster, now I know. I will absolutely buy the upcoming AOC or ViewSonic and sell this Acer to avoid this nonsense.

Alternatively, I suppose I could take advantage of the replacement plan at Microcenter once Acer starts shipping monitors with revised firmware. But I don't have the energy to start with the panel lottery all over again.


----------



## theringisMINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Wow. This is very unsettling and really ticks me off. I can't believe Acer sent a replacement monitor to someone who sent his in, and A) it was not the same monitor he sent in, B) it came with the old firmware. Just wow. I thought deep down sending my monitor to the morons at Acer would be a complete disaster, now I know. I will absolutely buy the upcoming AOC or ViewSonic and sell this Acer to avoid this nonsense.
> 
> Alternatively, I suppose I could take advantage of the replacement plan at Microcenter once Acer starts shipping monitors with revised firmware. But I don't have the energy to start with the panel lottery all over again.


His experience pretty much embodies why people are hesitant to send anything in (sometimes at your own expense, not to mention time lost without having the monitor itself) - just to literally get back another with the same (old) firmware AND - just to really top things off - a new panel that potentially has worse blb/glow/dead pixels etc etc.

Seems like, although the official reps have said 'send it in for a fix' - you first have to play the QC AgentLottery - and hope you get it sent to someone who actually knows what the problem is in the first place, let alone how to fix it.

/facepalm


----------



## Recusant

What settings should I use if I want deeper blacks?


----------



## mouacyk

AH-VA or OLED


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> AH-VA or OLED


You meant to say AMVA (the XB271HU is AHVA), but good one! Can't really argue with that, lol.

In other words, with this monitor you are stuck with horrible blacks. Same for all IPS and TN, although the 144 Hz IPS is even worse due to more glow than your average IPS.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recusant*
> 
> What settings should I use if I want deeper blacks?


The setting for deepest black is a lower brightness (20-25), and color temp Warm / User RGB 100-100-100. If you lower the channels, then it reduces the brightness of white, which hurts your contrast.

If darks appear more grayish on your screen, you can try using the color profile I posted here a while back... it only corrects the gamma, making it so dark colors appear darker.


----------



## fxsoap

So I just purchased this monitor again yesterday (after buying it back in Nov or so of last year and returning it for BLB.)

I threw on Doom 2016/Fo4/R6:Siege/Metro Last Light/Left4Dead2/BF3&4 all powered by an EVGA 1080 FTW. One thing I didn't quite remember was it ghosts/tears ever so slightly when playing first person shooters.

I'm putting up almost 144 frames the whole time I play but....is this characteristic of everyone else's experience? The 4ms response time isn't fast enough to keep up with high paced FPS?


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> So I just purchased this monitor again yesterday (after buying it back in Nov or so of last year and returning it for BLB.)
> 
> I threw on Doom 2016/Fo4/R6:Siege/Metro Last Light/Left4Dead2/BF3&4 all powered by an EVGA 1080 FTW. One thing I didn't quite remember was it ghosts/tears ever so slightly when playing first person shooters.
> 
> I'm putting up almost 144 frames the whole time I play but....is this characteristic of everyone else's experience? The 4ms response time isn't fast enough to keep up with high paced FPS?


Is your monitor set to OD "Normal"? Not off or Extreme?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Is your monitor set to OD "Normal"? Not off or Extreme?


Normal is definitely the best setting if it's unchanged from the XB270HU. Improving response time by 1 - 2ms isn't worth the overshoot.

At FXSoap: Definitely check your OD setting as Addictix suggests. ULMB will probably be more to your liking if you can push 120FPS consistently.


----------



## OGM3X

So setting it to "extreme" will improve response time ?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> So setting it to "extreme" will improve response time ?


It will, but it will also introduce a lot of overshoot ghosting.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Normal is definitely the best setting if it's unchanged from the XB270HU. Improving response time by 1 - 2ms isn't worth the overshoot.
> 
> At FXSoap: Definitely check your OD setting as Addictix suggests. ULMB will probably be more to your liking if you can push 120FPS consistently.


Yep, exactly the overshoot makes me wondering if he's not using his monitor with OD "extreme"








Because I've never noticed any major ghosting/blur on the XB270HU, PG279Q or XB271HU, only when I set the OD to off or extreme.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Yep, exactly the overshoot makes me wondering if he's not using his monitor with OD "extreme"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Because I've never noticed any major ghosting/blur on the XB270HU, PG279Q or XB271HU, only when I set the OD to off or extreme.*


Same here, though I've only used the XB270HU.


----------



## fxsoap

It came set to *Normal* so I've left it at that. Not in the Off or Extreme setting.

Would ULMB be better to use for fast response times/refresh/etc?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> It came set to *Normal* so I've left it at that. Not in the Off or Extreme setting.
> 
> Would ULMB be better to use for fast response times/refresh/etc?


I don't think any ULMB monitor gives you OD control when in ULMB mode.

ULMB should only be used at 120 Hz or above (although no monitor actually has ULMB above 120 Hz, but some have similar technologies that go up to 144). At 100 Hz, it's simply not strobing fast enough to outperform non-strobing I guess. Instead of motion blur you get too much strobe crosstalk. It flickers too much at 100 Hz for most people, and most definitely below 100 Hz the flicker will be too much.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> It came set to *Normal* so I've left it at that. Not in the Off or Extreme setting.
> 
> Would ULMB be better to use for fast response times/refresh/etc?


Yes. Low motion blur on faster TN panels exhibit less or no ghosting compared to IPS. On my IPS, top half of screen has a faint ghost, and then bottom half has a full ghost -- it's not blurry, but annoying as heck (in UFO test). At least it's not in the middle of the screen where my eyes will be 95% of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I don't think any ULMB monitor gives you OD control when in ULMB mode.
> 
> ULMB should only be used at 120 Hz or above (although no monitor actually has ULMB above 120 Hz, but some have similar technologies that go up to 144). At 100 Hz, it's simply not strobing fast enough to outperform non-strobing I guess. Instead of motion blur you get too much strobe crosstalk. It flickers too much at 100 Hz for most people, and most definitely below 100 Hz the flicker will be too much.


BenQ does low motion blur at 144Hz on TN. On higher refresh, you will need faster pixel response, otherwise the ghost will be like half a screen away and be even more visible. Downside of course is 144Hz low motion blur on TN affects brightness and color quality quite a bit.

I've tested 85Hz and 100Hz ULMB on UFO test and the crosstalk was actually better than at 120Hz. The flicker often cited at <=100Hz hasn't been apparent to me yet with long durations of BF4 that often drop to 90fps.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Yes. Low motion blur on faster TN panels exhibit less or no ghosting compared to IPS. On my IPS, top half of screen has a faint ghost, and then bottom half has a full ghost -- it's not blurry, but annoying as heck (in UFO test). At least it's not in the middle of the screen where my eyes will be 95% of the time.
> BenQ does low motion blur at 144Hz on TN. On higher refresh, you will need faster pixel response, otherwise the ghost will be like half a screen away and be even more visible. Downside of course is 144Hz low motion blur on TN affects brightness and color quality quite a bit.
> 
> I've tested 85Hz and 100Hz ULMB on UFO test and the crosstalk was actually better than at 120Hz. The flicker often cited at <=100Hz hasn't been apparent to me yet with long durations of BF4 that often drop to 90fps.


Interestingly enough, TFTCentral didn't complain about strobe crosstalk on the Eizo Foris FS2735 at 144 Hz, or mention that it was more than at 120 Hz. Although I assume the same as you. 144 Hz strobing is better suited for TN than IPS.

Do you not notice the flicker at 85 Hz? That's the first time I've heard of such a thing. On my XB270HU, 85 Hz not only has an insane amount of strobe crosstalk, the flicker instantly gives me a headache and makes me feel like crap. Dangerous stuff for some of us. 100 Hz is flickery to me on the desktop but not in games, but the crosstalk is worse than the motion blur with ULMB disabled.


----------



## mouacyk

Just tried it again at 85Hz ULMB for about 15 minutes. Forgot Fast Sync and the screen tearing was pretty bright and evident.

Turned on Fast Sync and played again for 30 minutes at 85Hz ULMB with no flickering. May be I'm just not sensitive to it -- I have ambient lighting so maybe that's reducing the flickering visible.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Just tried it again at 85Hz ULMB for about 15 minutes. Forgot Fast Sync and the screen tearing was pretty bright and evident.
> 
> Turned on Fast Sync and played again for 30 minutes at 85Hz ULMB with no flickering. May be I'm just not sensitive to it -- I have ambient lighting so maybe that's reducing the flickering visible.


Oh right, duh. I game in the dark with only a bias light, so that definitely makes it worse. I think my brain would explode after about 20 minutes of 85 Hz ULMB.


----------



## chon

My Gsync is not capping the FPS at 144hz in any of my games. Seems to have started after the new Windows 10 Anniversary update. Anyone else having this issue? I've checked G-Sync settings, ran DDU and reinstalled Nvidia, etc.

UPDATE - so it appears Gsync will only work if I play my games in Windowed mode. Something in the Windows 10 update definitely is causing some issues.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chon*
> 
> My Gsync is not capping the FPS at 144hz in any of my games. Seems to have started after the new Windows 10 Anniversary update. Anyone else having this issue? I've checked G-Sync settings, ran DDU and reinstalled Nvidia, etc.
> 
> UPDATE - so it appears Gsync will only work if I play my games in Windowed mode. Something in the Windows 10 update definitely is causing some issues.


Is V-Sync enabled in NVIDIA Inspector/Control Panel? G-SYNC settings are set to fullscreen only? I'm trying to avoid anniversary edition at all costs.


----------



## chon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Is V-Sync enabled in NVIDIA Inspector/Control Panel? G-SYNC settings are set to fullscreen only? I'm trying to avoid anniversary edition at all costs.


Its enabled as full-screen only now. If is set it to full-screen and windowed, I can then enable windowed mode in my games with no problems.

Vsync in NCP is set to application-controlled, which is odd as there used to be a GSYNC setting in there.


----------



## shafat77

@ Boredgunner,

I am running Acer xb271hu gsync 144hz monitor with Windows ANV update with latest whql driver and gsync works for me in full screen mode. I never run my games in windows mode so dont know anything about that. I have checked with GTA 5, witcher 3 and FIFA 16.

However, I can tell you one thing, the windows annv update didnt do anything significant in terms of performance, infact, it feels more bulky and gpus do seem to act strange from to time (hitching, driver crash, etc)


----------



## mouacyk

Has anyone noticed that DSR will not work correctly with G-Sync?

NVidia's official guides say DSR will work with G-Sync in single-GPU configuration. It currently does not.

Observed tearing, captured by phone (FRAPS wasn't unable to capture it):


FRAPS capture show no tearing, oddly:


----------



## chon

So it looks like G-Sync does not work in fullscreen for any Blizzard games (tested on WoW and Diablo 3). However Skyrim works fine via Steam.


----------



## shafat77

^^^^^^

My gsync works fine in Overwatch @144hz.


----------



## chon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> My gsync works fine in Overwatch @144hz.


Are you using fullscreen?


----------



## shafat77

Yupp, thats all I ever use


----------



## Malinkadink

So i didn't pick up an XB271HU today but i got the XB270HU which is close enough. For $550 i couldn't pass it up, surprised the store even got a shipment of them. Its from October 2015 and is using the updated XB271HU OSD menu etc.

At first setup i saw near 0 bleed, the slight amount found wont ever be noticeable as i really had to look for it on an all black screen. 0 dead or stuck pixels, no smudges or dirt under the screen of any sort. Glow is typical as well. Now i finally got around to calibrating the thing and this thing is 0.5 DeltaE from a perfect 6500k color temp at default settings.... i didn't have to move the sliders at all, dropped the brightness to 120 nits and boom perfect. Gamma of 2.2 gives me an average of 2.1 so that's really the only thing that will be adjusted after a calibration. Contrast is a whopping 1257:1. Color me impressed.

EDIT: It's not all peachy though as there is some uniformity problem at around the lower left portion of the screen things look a bit pinkish. I'll do a uniformity test to see how it really is, but otherwise its a lucky catch.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

So I ordered one of these from Amazon on August 2nd and its been out of stock since then both at Amazon and Newegg. What's going on? Possibly updating all stock's firmware?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> So I ordered one of these from Amazon on August 2nd and its been out of stock since then both at Amazon and Newegg. What's going on? Possibly updating all stock's firmware?


Yes.


----------



## Spoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> So I ordered one of these from Amazon on August 2nd and its been out of stock since then both at Amazon and Newegg. What's going on? Possibly updating all stock's firmware?


There were four in stock yesterday at Microcenter Marrietta (Atlanta). I bought one so now there might be three. $799


----------



## Spoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> @ Boredgunner,
> 
> I am running Acer xb271hu gsync 144hz monitor with Windows ANV update with latest whql driver and gsync works for me in full screen mode. I never run my games in windows mode so dont know anything about that. I have checked with GTA 5, witcher 3 and FIFA 16.
> 
> However, I can tell you one thing, the windows annv update didnt do anything significant in terms of performance, infact, it feels more bulky and gpus do seem to act strange from to time (hitching, driver crash, etc)


Pardon my ignorance, but what is Windows ANV update? A Google search yielded no results.


----------



## sillycookie

Guys, im having a bit of trouble, i dont know where to post this issue, i would be glad if anyone can redirect me and tell me where should i post to get more information.

When i play Fallout 4 with 144hz, it feels very great when my FPS is above 120's, but the game is suffering from poor optimization, and the framerate is very unstable, when my FPS drops below 100 I feel extreme lag, i don't know how to describe it, i can feel the motion is no longer so fluid and the game feels like lagging, worse than 60hz panel when drops to 40 FPS.

Now i tried to run without G-Sync and the result was worse, then i turned on G-Sync and changed the monitor refresh-rate to 60Hz and now my game feels normal, and i don't feel lag anymore.

Is there anything that i can do to fix this? or playing in 60hz is the way to go for this game?

Edit: Guys i think i am having stutter, because i feel the lag even on 60Hz









Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## shafat77

@Spoodie

Its the Windows 10 Anniversary Update released earlier this month.

@sillycookie

Check you gpu usage when running @ above 100. Fallout is not a real stable game to begin with. Additionally, you gpu may not be able to handle games at that high fps rates and hence the lag and stuttering. In most cases, gsync will help you with lag @ really high fps.


----------



## Spoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> @Spoodie
> 
> Its the Windows 10 Anniversary Update released earlier this month.
> 
> @sillycookie
> 
> Check you gpu usage when running @ above 100. Fallout is not a real stable game to begin with. Additionally, you gpu may not be able to handle games at that high fps rates and hence the lag and stuttering. In most cases, gsync will help you with lag @ really high fps.


T4T

Discovered Frys had it for $699, so took my receipt into Microcenter and they matched it.









Seems that the light varies depending on where I hold the camera. Brightness set to max (100):





******************************************************************

And these taken with brightness set to 28:


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spoogie*
> 
> There were four in stock yesterday at Microcenter Marrietta (Atlanta). I bought one so now there might be three. $799


I bought one from a Microcenter, it's a Dec 2015 version. I'm going to assume the ones available don't have the firmware update because they have had them in stock since the online retailers had the "out of stock" notices

But I'm torn about keeping it, it's $799 like you said, no BLB, no dust/etc etc but it's still marked up beyond what it should be....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spoogie*
> 
> Discovered Frys had it for $699, so took my receipt into Microcenter and they matched it.


Any way I can take advantage of that somehow?


----------



## chon

My XB271HU was an Amazon out of stock order and was delivered with a March 2016 build date, and has the outdated firmware and I am gettting the center pixel on right side of screen


----------



## Spoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> I bought one from a Microcenter, it's a Dec 2015 version. I'm going to assume the ones available don't have the firmware update because they have had them in stock since the online retailers had the "out of stock" notices
> 
> But I'm torn about keeping it, it's $799 like you said, no BLB, no dust/etc etc but it's still marked up beyond what it should be....
> Any way I can take advantage of that somehow?


If you're near a Microcenter, just go in and show them the $699 Acer on Frys' web page.

http://www.frys.com/product/8698300?


----------



## sillycookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> @Spoodie
> 
> Its the Windows 10 Anniversary Update released earlier this month.
> 
> @sillycookie
> 
> Check you gpu usage when running @ above 100. Fallout is not a real stable game to begin with. Additionally, you gpu may not be able to handle games at that high fps rates and hence the lag and stuttering. In most cases, gsync will help you with lag @ really high fps.


Im running with gtx 980 ti in SLI @1440p maxed out, i think it would be enough for this game?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spoogie*
> 
> T4T
> 
> Discovered Frys had it for $699, so took my receipt into Microcenter and they matched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the light varies depending on where I hold the camera. Brightness set to max (100):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ******************************************************************
> 
> And these taken with brightness set to 28:


Ive read that recording video and taking screenshots from that video will give you more accurate picture than just taking a picture with camera, or just post a video like i did with my Acer monitor.




Edit: word.


----------



## Ronnieah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Yes.


Has this been confirmed somewhere? or just general consensus... regardless, I hope that is the case, since I put in a pre-order through Amazon as well...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Purchased a refurb Acer XB270HU for $384 and a LG 34UM88 for $575.Wanted to test out what all the fuss is about in regards to 144Hz vs 60Hz. If the Acer impresses me but I'm not satisfied with the build quality or size I'll wait for the Predator x34p. If 144Hz isn't all that and a bag of chips I'll keep the LG 34UM88.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronnieah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Has this been confirmed somewhere? or just general consensus... regardless, I hope that is the case, since I put in a pre-order through Amazon as well...
Click to expand...

Well, i haven't seen it confirmed "officially", but when stock in every Amazon is depleted some days after an Acer rep said they were updating firmware, and delivery estimates set to weeks, it's very reasonable to assume the units sent after that period will be updated.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sillycookie*
> 
> Guys, im having a bit of trouble, i dont know where to post this issue, i would be glad if anyone can redirect me and tell me where should i post to get more information.
> 
> When i play Fallout 4 with 144hz, it feels very great when my FPS is above 120's, but the game is suffering from poor optimization, and the framerate is very unstable, when my FPS drops below 100 I feel extreme lag, i don't know how to describe it, i can feel the motion is no longer so fluid and the game feels like lagging, worse than 60hz panel when drops to 40 FPS.
> 
> Now i tried to run without G-Sync and the result was worse, then i turned on G-Sync and changed the monitor refresh-rate to 60Hz and now my game feels normal, and i don't feel lag anymore.
> 
> Is there anything that i can do to fix this? or playing in 60hz is the way to go for this game?
> 
> Edit: Guys i think i am having stutter, because i feel the lag even on 60Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to fix this?


Try turning off SLI completely.. Sounds like an SLI problem to me


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, i haven't seen it confirmed "officially", but when stock in every Amazon is depleted some days after an Acer rep said they were updating firmware, and delivery estimates set to weeks, it's very reasonable to assume the units sent after that period will be updated.


I've read people saying if you haven't had the issue you will with this monitor, how does that work? Why would it appear or come up later vs always being an issue?


----------



## p0isonapple

Picked up my XB1 last night, $1090AUD. Really love it, aside from the backlight bleed in the bottom right corner, which is visible very frequently in desktop use. Should I return this, or are the chances stacked that I will get a worse panel than this one?

This is with my brightness set to 28.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*
> 
> Picked up my XB1 last night, $1090AUD. Really love it, aside from the backlight bleed in the bottom right corner, which is visible very frequently in desktop use. Should I return this, or are the chances stacked that I will get a worse panel than this one?
> 
> This is with my brightness set to 28.


That's pretty bad. Especially for the price you paid.


----------



## p0isonapple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's pretty bad. Especially for the price you paid.


I'm not happy with it. Every aspect of the monitor has been great after calibration, but this much glow at only 28 brightness is crazy. Now to engage in the horrible war with my brick and mortar to return this, and wonder how long I will not have a monitor for before a replacement.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*
> 
> I'm not happy with it. Every aspect of the monitor has been great after calibration, but this much glow at only 28 brightness is crazy. Now to engage in the horrible war with my brick and mortar to return this, and wonder how long I will not have a monitor for before a replacement.


I can't see any bleeding on my current dell at 40 and below. I'd send that monitor back and try again.


----------



## p0isonapple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I can't see any bleeding on my current dell at 40 and below. I'd send that monitor back and try again.


Went to the store after work and returned the XB271; thought I'd try my luck on a PG279Q.






Honestly lost, don't know what to do for a screen right now.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*
> 
> Went to the store after work and returned the XB271; thought I'd try my luck on a PG279Q.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly lost, don't know what to do for a screen right now.


If you can live without the higher refresh rate and G-Sync, I'd go LG 34" Ultrawide when on sale. Either the 34UC88 or 34UM88. Other option would be to wait for the Acer x34p or the new LG 34" 144Hz UltraWides coming in the next couple of months. Price will be steep though.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> So I just purchased this monitor again yesterday (after buying it back in Nov or so of last year and returning it for BLB.)
> 
> I threw on Doom 2016/Fo4/R6:Siege/Metro Last Light/Left4Dead2/BF3&4 all powered by an EVGA 1080 FTW. One thing I didn't quite remember was it ghosts/tears ever so slightly when playing first person shooters.
> 
> I'm putting up almost 144 frames the whole time I play but....is this characteristic of everyone else's experience? The 4ms response time isn't fast enough to keep up with high paced FPS?


Anyone else play games that are very fast paced and notice the slight blurring/tearing/lagging when moving your mouse very quickly? I've come from a CRT so I have never seen this before


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> Anyone else play games that are very fast paced and notice the slight blurring/tearing/lagging when moving your mouse very quickly? I've come from a CRT so I have never seen this before


I haven't had any trouble but, I also haven't done a direct comparison to a CRT, let alone a good one. Your eyes should adjust eventually as long as you stay away from the CRT.

Which CRT have you been using all this time, I'm curious?


----------



## fxsoap

I've been using this bad boy:
Samsung Sync Master DF1100
It still works very well after all these years, manufacture date of Nov 2005.

I was hoping to get my 1080 FTW a little more room to shine in but the LCD ghosting type distortions I've found with this monitor make me unsure


----------



## sillycookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Try turning off SLI completely.. Sounds like an SLI problem to me


Okay, I fixed the problem by capping my fps to 65, now i don't have stutter or that horrible lag feeling, was thinking monitor had something to do with it lol.


----------



## EverSF

Has there been any "solution" or steps-to-success when it comes to the yellow tint reported by some users?

I'm a new owner of this monitor. I purchased shortly after I got the Dell S2716DG, which I liked but felt was a bit washed out and lacking vibrancy.

I was excited to side-by-side the two panels as I figured the Acer would be much more vibrant. It is a bit prettier during World of Warcraft, however what's bugging me is the lack of quality in the whites, particularly noticed while using Google Chrome. It has a muddy yellow / green tint. Like it's lacking "white vibrance".

I've used the ICC found in this thread. I'm yet to go through all 600 pages but have set the panel according to basic suggestions found online.

Like most things in life I figure we typically need to choose one benefit or the other. I guess I was hoping at this price point I could have both: vibrant, rich colors while gaming, and refined, vibrant colors while surfing the next. TBH that seems like the same benefit, with speed being the other (which both monitors have







)

I'm currently leaning towards the Dell, which isn't what I expected. But I want to believe! Thanks in advance for any guidance for this apparently-known 'issue'.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> If you can live without the higher refresh rate and G-Sync, I'd go LG 34" Ultrawide when on sale. Either the 34UC88 or 34UM88. Other option would be to wait for the Acer x34p or the new LG 34" 144Hz UltraWides coming in the next couple of months. Price will be steep though.


What if you really dont like the ultrawide curved thing?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> I've been using this bad boy:
> Samsung Sync Master DF1100
> It still works very well after all these years, manufacture date of Nov 2005.
> 
> I was hoping to get my 1080 FTW a little more room to shine in but the LCD ghosting type distortions I've found with this monitor make me unsure


You won't do much better than this at the moment. I'd try giving it at least a week away from the CRT and see if you continue to notice. You can always demo better TNs if you're still bothered by this monitor.

Nice CRT though, I've never had one near that good







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> What if you really dont like the ultrawide curved thing?


Viewsonic has announced a non-curved panel but the date keeps getting pushed.


----------



## p0isonapple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> If you can live without the higher refresh rate and G-Sync, I'd go LG 34" Ultrawide when on sale. Either the 34UC88 or 34UM88. Other option would be to wait for the Acer x34p or the new LG 34" 144Hz UltraWides coming in the next couple of months. Price will be steep though.


I can't live without the refresh rate. G-Sync, sure, but not 144hz. Aside from that, I don't have a monitor right now, so it's not realistic for me to wait months for a run of monitors that are constantly being pushed back. I'm just annoyed that I've shelled out $2300AUD total for these two complete lemons.


----------



## ramoneitor23

Am I crazy? Or does the monitor on the right (first image) have a blue tint to it on the right side? Would you guys advice me to return it? Which one would you keep?

Edit: The left side looks darker too? omg my OCD is killing me right now


----------



## Falkentyne

You're not crazy. But the clouding on both monitors would drive my OCD to a point where I would need medication.


----------



## ramoneitor23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You're not crazy. But the clouding on both monitors would drive my OCD to a point where I would need medication.


Clouding? What do you mean?

So both are a no-go? Just try again? Or do you think one of them is acceptable?


----------



## Shardnax

Uniformity of the monitor in the second picture appears to be the better of the two. Uniformity issues, especially at edges, seem to be fairly common with this monitor. Only you can say what you can accept though.


----------



## ramoneitor23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Uniformity of the monitor in the second picture appears to be the better of the two. Uniformity issues, especially at edges, seem to be fairly common with this monitor. Only you can say what you can accept though.


Yeah I realized that while reading the thread. The blue tint is driving me crazy though. So you would keep the second one? No dead pixels on either of them


----------



## Shardnax

If there wasn't significant BLB I'd probably keep it. I don't know how forgiving I'd feel at full price.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramoneitor23*
> 
> Yeah I realized that while reading the thread. The blue tint is driving me crazy though. So you would keep the second one? No dead pixels on either of them


Major victory that both have no dead or stuck pixels. Keep the 2nd one, send the 1st back. Be done with the nonsense and enjoy this awesome monitor. I've gone through 10-12 of these (lost count) and can say that 100% perfection does not exist. Keep the better one (2nd one) and don't look back!


----------



## ramoneitor23

Eh. The better one was sent to update the FW so can't return it. Even though it's perfect, I will just sell it online since I think it's too much monitor for me. Thanks for your help


----------



## Falkentyne

I wish someone could actually dump and upload the firmware. I'd love to see if the RT809F can self update people's firmware without them having to mail the monitor back...

I made a thread long ago requesting if someone wanted to get the ball rolling so people could upgrade their own monitors and avoid having to "buy" new panels just for firmware features being added into identical circuitry and panels, but no one replied or cared. Yet people still keep asking for firmwares to be released and not having to send their panels in anyway


----------



## EverSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EverSF*
> 
> Has there been any "solution" or steps-to-success when it comes to the yellow, or dull, tint reported by some users?
> 
> I'm a new owner of this monitor. I purchased shortly after I got the Dell S2716DG, which I liked but felt was a bit washed out and lacking vibrancy.
> 
> I was excited to side-by-side the two panels as I figured the Acer would be much more vibrant. It is a bit prettier during World of Warcraft, however what's bugging me is the lack of quality in the whites, particularly noticed while using Google Chrome. It has a muddy tint. Like it's lacking "white vibrance".
> 
> I've used the ICC found in this thread. I'm yet to go through all 600 pages but have set the panel according to basic suggestions found online.
> 
> Like most things in life I figure we typically need to choose one benefit or the other. I guess I was hoping at this price point I could have both: vibrant, rich colors while gaming, and refined, vibrant colors while surfing the next. TBH that seems like the same benefit, with speed being the other (which both monitors have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'm currently leaning towards the Dell, which isn't what I expected. But I want to believe! Thanks in advance for any guidance for this apparently-known 'issue'.


Following up on this in case anyone has any advice. Thanks again.


----------



## dx234

Is it possible to automatically increase monitor brightness whenever ulmb is used and set it back to the normal/previous value in non-ulmb mode ? I see there is software to control the monitor settings but I have not figured out how to control the brightness since changing its value has no effect. The software is called softMCCS.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EverSF*
> 
> Has there been any "solution" or steps-to-success when it comes to the yellow tint reported by some users?
> 
> I'm a new owner of this monitor. I purchased shortly after I got the Dell S2716DG, which I liked but felt was a bit washed out and lacking vibrancy.
> 
> I was excited to side-by-side the two panels as I figured the Acer would be much more vibrant. It is a bit prettier during World of Warcraft, however what's bugging me is the lack of quality in the whites, particularly noticed while using Google Chrome. It has a muddy yellow / green tint. Like it's lacking "white vibrance".
> 
> I've used the ICC found in this thread. I'm yet to go through all 600 pages but have set the panel according to basic suggestions found online.
> 
> Like most things in life I figure we typically need to choose one benefit or the other. I guess I was hoping at this price point I could have both: vibrant, rich colors while gaming, and refined, vibrant colors while surfing the next. TBH that seems like the same benefit, with speed being the other (which both monitors have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'm currently leaning towards the Dell, which isn't what I expected. But I want to believe! Thanks in advance for any guidance for this apparently-known 'issue'.


You probably shouldn't bother using someone else's color profile... there is quite a bit of variance between panels, so one person's monitor may be very yellowish, while another's is neutral or blueish. The only reason I'd bother with a profile is if you want to fix the gamma, but even that should be good enough in most cases.

If you want to fix your whites, the best option is to use a colorimeter and manually adjust your RGB settings. If you don't want to spring for one (or don't know someone who has one), then the best you can do is eyeball it and play with the RGB sliders until it's at something you like. In your case, if you have a yellowish/greenish tint, then you just need to drop green a decent amount, maybe red slightly as well. Try something like R95-G90-B100 for your R-G-B values. The downside to reducing the channels is it reduces the contrast of the monitor. If it looks good with my recommended setting, you could try to raise red and green a bit to keep the contrast higher.

Regarding the S2716DG, I think people overstate how much better IPS is than TN, when it comes to colors. Here's a quick rundown of the advantages and disadvantages of the XB271HU over the S2716DG:

Pro: No gamma shift - colors won't shift & fade at the top and bottom of screen due to TN (see http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php)
Pro: No interlace artifacts - on S2716DG in fast moving scenes, bright colors will exhibit vertical stripes (see https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/S2716DG-interlace-patterns.jpg from review https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/)
Pro: Less grainy AG coating - You may notice the S2716DG has a thicker anti-glare coating, which causes bright colors to look a little sparkly or smudged. It shouldn't be as noticeable on the XB271HU.
Con: Slower pixel transitions - The S2716DG has faster pixel response times, so there's a little less ghosting... depending on how sensitive you are, you may or may not notice the difference. Where it really comes into play is for ULMB mode... the S2716DG will handle it much better. On the XB271HU the ULMB mode is nearly unusable IMO... it has a double image for the bottom half of the screen!
Con: IPS glow - for dark scenes, you may notice that blacks have almost a reflective sheen on them on the IPS panel... especially in the corners. It can be distracting if you play a lot of dark games (ex. The Witcher 3).
In all honestly, choosing between a good IPS and good TN is sort of a tossup. For color quality, you trade gamma shift (TN) for IPS glow. Personally, the deal-breaker for me on my PG278Q (similar to the Dell) was the interlace artifacts. At first I could live with it, but it drove me nuts after a while.


----------



## EverSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> You probably shouldn't bother using someone else's color profile... there is quite a bit of variance between panels, so one person's monitor may be very yellowish, while another's is neutral or blueish. The only reason I'd bother with a profile is if you want to fix the gamma, but even that should be good enough in most cases.
> 
> If you want to fix your whites, the best option is to use a colorimeter and manually adjust your RGB settings. If you don't want to spring for one (or don't know someone who has one), then the best you can do is eyeball it and play with the RGB sliders until it's at something you like. In your case, if you have a yellowish/greenish tint, then you just need to drop green a decent amount, maybe red slightly as well. Try something like R95-G90-B100 for your R-G-B values. The downside to reducing the channels is it reduces the contrast of the monitor. If it looks good with my recommended setting, you could try to raise red and green a bit to keep the contrast higher.
> 
> Regarding the S2716DG, I think people overstate how much better IPS is than TN, when it comes to colors. Here's a quick rundown of the advantages and disadvantages of the XB271HU over the S2716DG:
> 
> Pro: No gamma shift - colors won't shift & fade at the top and bottom of screen due to TN (see http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php)
> Pro: No interlace artifacts - on S2716DG in fast moving scenes, bright colors will exhibit vertical stripes (see https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/S2716DG-interlace-patterns.jpg from review https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/)
> Pro: Less grainy AG coating - You may notice the S2716DG has a thicker anti-glare coating, which causes bright colors to look a little sparkly or smudged. It shouldn't be as noticeable on the XB271HU.
> Con: Slower pixel transitions - The S2716DG has faster pixel response times, so there's a little less ghosting... depending on how sensitive you are, you may or may not notice the difference. Where it really comes into play is for ULMB mode... the S2716DG will handle it much better. On the XB271HU the ULMB mode is nearly unusable IMO... it has a double image for the bottom half of the screen!
> Con: IPS glow - for dark scenes, you may notice that blacks have almost a reflective sheen on them on the IPS panel... especially in the corners. It can be distracting if you play a lot of dark games (ex. The Witcher 3).
> In all honestly, choosing between a good IPS and good TN is sort of a tossup. For color quality, you trade gamma shift (TN) for IPS glow. Personally, the deal-breaker for me on my PG278Q (similar to the Dell) was the interlace artifacts. At first I could live with it, but it drove me nuts after a while.


Thanks for this Nefrusy.

Quick follow-up regarding the interlace.

During the UFO test there's an option to add vertical bars in the background. I think there's three settings. Wide, thin, and checkered maybe?

In any case, I'm curious what they should actually look like in a "winning" case. The Acer placed all the bars in like. There wasn't any separation. The Dell offset/separated the bars. I'm not sure which is better or if this might be related to what you mentioned.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> Is it possible to automatically increase monitor brightness whenever ulmb is used and set it back to the normal/previous value in non-ulmb mode ? I see there is software to control the monitor settings but I have not figured out how to control the brightness since changing its value has no effect. The software is called softMCCS.


I could be wrong, but I think the monitor secretly keeps track of two brightness settings. For example, if you are at 25 brightness and turn on ULMB for the first time, it secretly is using 100 brightness for ULMB mode. When you go to the brightness setting, it might show 25 still, but if you adjust it up or down, the brightness will suddenly drop off sharply because it actually changes from 100 down to 24/26.

If I'm right about that (can't confirm, currently at work), then the way to fix it if you've already messed with the brightness settings is, turn on ULMB mode and change brightness to 100, then turn of ULMB mode and put brightness at whatever setting you normally use. I think at that point, it will remember 100 brightness for ULMB, even if it doesn't say so on the menu when it's on. The firmware / OSD for this monitor really sucks... thankfully you only need to use it like once a year after everything is set.


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> I could be wrong, but I think the monitor secretly keeps track of two brightness settings. For example, if you are at 25 brightness and turn on ULMB for the first time, it secretly is using 100 brightness for ULMB mode. When you go to the brightness setting, it might show 25 still, but if you adjust it up or down, the brightness will suddenly drop off sharply because it actually changes from 100 down to 24/26.
> 
> If I'm right about that (can't confirm, currently at work), then the way to fix it if you've already messed with the brightness settings is, turn on ULMB mode and change brightness to 100, then turn of ULMB mode and put brightness at whatever setting you normally use. I think at that point, it will remember 100 brightness for ULMB, even if it doesn't say so on the menu when it's on. The firmware / OSD for this monitor really sucks... thankfully you only need to use it like once a year after everything is set.


I am afraid the monitor does not support two brightness levels, I just tried it out. The brightness is still lower than 100%


----------



## mouacyk

Use the presets. I set 3 for ULMB, cursor, and 100% brightness. 2 with no ULMB, no cursor, and 45% brightness.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> I could be wrong, but I think the monitor secretly keeps track of two brightness settings. For example, if you are at 25 brightness and turn on ULMB for the first time, it secretly is using 100 brightness for ULMB mode. When you go to the brightness setting, it might show 25 still, but if you adjust it up or down, the brightness will suddenly drop off sharply because it actually changes from 100 down to 24/26.
> 
> If I'm right about that (can't confirm, currently at work), then the way to fix it if you've already messed with the brightness settings is, turn on ULMB mode and change brightness to 100, then turn of ULMB mode and put brightness at whatever setting you normally use. I think at that point, it will remember 100 brightness for ULMB, even if it doesn't say so on the menu when it's on. The firmware / OSD for this monitor really sucks... thankfully you only need to use it like once a year after everything is set.


Weird that they changed it from the XB270HU. I have separate brightness settings and they're visible in the OSD.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> I am afraid the monitor does not support two brightness levels, I just tried it out. The brightness is still lower than 100%


Are you expecting max brightness with ULMB on to match max brightness with ULMB off? Or am I misunderstanding you?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> I am afraid the monitor does not support two brightness levels, I just tried it out. The brightness is still lower than 100%


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Weird that they changed it from the XB270HU. I have separate brightness settings and they're visible in the OSD.
> 
> Edit:
> Are you expecting max brightness with ULMB on to match max brightness with ULMB off? Or am I misunderstanding you?


I'm home for my lunch... I confirmed that it works about how I thought. It does remember two different brightness settings, but there's a bug in the firmware that causes it to report it incorrectly. Internally, it remembers and switches to the last brightness you had for your mode (i.e. ULMB on, ULMB off). However, the reported # doesn't get updated to reflect it. To make matters more confusing, if you move the brightness slider when the reported # is wrong... it suddenly jumps the brightness to match the reported #.

dx234, if you want to confirm what I'm talking about, try this:

Turn on ULMB
Set brightness to 0 (ULMB + 0 brightness = incredibly dark)
Turn off ULMB
Set brightness to 100 (no ULMB + 100 brightness = super bright)
Turn on ULMB again
Go to the brightness setting, should still say 100 but be very dark
Drop brightness to 99 (down 1), the screen will suddenly become bright
The gist of it is, it does remember what settings you are using, but the displayed # is just whatever number you adjusted to last... it'll be wrong if you flip between ULMB on/off. Just ignore what value it says


----------



## Shardnax

I guess I'm not really surprised that Acer's FW is still a mess. Does ULMB still occasionally break with this monitor or did they fix it?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Weird that they changed it from the XB270HU. I have separate brightness settings and they're visible in the OSD.
> 
> Edit:
> Are you expecting max brightness with ULMB on to match max brightness with ULMB off? Or am I misunderstanding you?


The entire issue (and I said this before) is that the ULMB monitors DO NOT increase *VOLTAGE* to the backlight to compensate for strobing.
The 3d vision 2 (Lightboost) monitors increased backlight voltage by 1.8x to compensate for the reduction in lumens from enabling strobing in Lightboost mode. Since the LED's are on for only a short period at higher voltage, no damage or extra wear and tear was created by this. Benq blur reduction reverse engineered and used the same existing lightboost wires (some of the same circuitry is used) in their original Z series monitors, so voltage was also increased by 1.8x to compensate for strobing. The exact same voltage wire signal was used. The XL2730Z still does the same thing, but the ULMB monitors do not increase voltage current to the backlight. This is why many people find pulse widths of 1.0ms (or whatever value that corresponds to, if you are using a decimal value of up to 100) to be far too dim.


----------



## dx234

I should mention that I do have the XB271HUA (it has a TN panel). I had the XB271HU before and the OSD is exactly the same, so I assume they behave the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I guess I'm not really surprised that Acer's FW is still a mess. Does ULMB still occasionally break with this monitor or did they fix it?


I have the monitor for three days, ulmb works, how do you see if it breaks?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Weird that they changed it from the XB270HU. I have separate brightness settings and they're visible in the OSD.
> 
> Edit:
> Are you expecting max brightness with ULMB on to match max brightness with ULMB off? Or am I misunderstanding you?


I'd expect the monitor to remember the brightness I set in ulmb mode separate from the normal brightness value which the monitor should use according to the mode it is in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Use the presets. I set 3 for ULMB, cursor, and 100% brightness. 2 with no ULMB, no cursor, and 45% brightness.


I will have a look into the preset way to setting brightness. I can cope with pushing one or two buttons without navigating an osd menu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> I'm home for my lunch... I confirmed that it works about how I thought. It does remember two different brightness settings, but there's a bug in the firmware that causes it to report it incorrectly. Internally, it remembers and switches to the last brightness you had for your mode (i.e. ULMB on, ULMB off). However, the reported # doesn't get updated to reflect it. To make matters more confusing, if you move the brightness slider when the reported # is wrong... it suddenly jumps the brightness to match the reported #.
> 
> dx234, if you want to confirm what I'm talking about, try this:
> 
> Turn on ULMB
> Set brightness to 0 (ULMB + 0 brightness = incredibly dark)
> Turn off ULMB
> Set brightness to 100 (no ULMB + 100 brightness = super bright)
> Turn on ULMB again
> Go to the brightness setting, should still say 100 but be very dark
> Drop brightness to 99 (down 1), the screen will suddenly become bright
> The gist of it is, it does remember what settings you are using, but the displayed # is just whatever number you adjusted to last... it'll be wrong if you flip between ULMB on/off. Just ignore what value it says


I will try it and report the result.

Thanks for the big input and help, very appreciated.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> The entire issue (and I said this before) is that the ULMB monitors DO NOT increase *VOLTAGE* to the backlight to compensate for strobing.
> The 3d vision 2 (Lightboost) monitors increased backlight voltage by 1.8x to compensate for the reduction in lumens from enabling strobing in Lightboost mode. Since the LED's are on for only a short period at higher voltage, no damage or extra wear and tear was created by this. Benq blur reduction reverse engineered and used the same existing lightboost wires (some of the same circuitry is used) in their original Z series monitors, so voltage was also increased by 1.8x to compensate for strobing. The exact same voltage wire signal was used. The XL2730Z still does the same thing, but the ULMB monitors do not increase voltage current to the backlight. This is why many people find pulse widths of 1.0ms (or whatever value that corresponds to, if you are using a decimal value of up to 100) to be far too dim.


It doesn't bother me any. I run fairly low brightness and have no trouble matching it with ULMB on though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> I should mention that I do have the XB271HUA (it has a TN panel). I had the XB271HU before and the OSD is exactly the same, so I assume they behave the same.
> I have the monitor for three days, ulmb works, how do you see if it breaks?
> I'd expect the monitor to remember the brightness I set in ulmb mode separate from the normal brightness value which the monitor should use according to the mode it is in.
> I will have a look into the preset way to setting brightness. I can cope with pushing one or two buttons without navigating an osd menu.
> I will try it and report the result.
> 
> Thanks for the big input and help, very appreciated.


Turning ULMB on in the OSD only affects brightness and doesn't turn on ULMB. Cycling the power with the switch fixes it. I'm not certain as to what causes it and it's infrequent enough that it's a minor annoyance at worst.


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> I'm home for my lunch... I confirmed that it works about how I thought. It does remember two different brightness settings, but there's a bug in the firmware that causes it to report it incorrectly. Internally, it remembers and switches to the last brightness you had for your mode (i.e. ULMB on, ULMB off). However, the reported # doesn't get updated to reflect it. To make matters more confusing, if you move the brightness slider when the reported # is wrong... it suddenly jumps the brightness to match the reported #.
> 
> dx234, if you want to confirm what I'm talking about, try this:
> 
> Turn on ULMB
> Set brightness to 0 (ULMB + 0 brightness = incredibly dark)
> Turn off ULMB
> Set brightness to 100 (no ULMB + 100 brightness = super bright)
> Turn on ULMB again
> Go to the brightness setting, should still say 100 but be very dark
> Drop brightness to 99 (down 1), the screen will suddenly become bright
> The gist of it is, it does remember what settings you are using, but the displayed # is just whatever number you adjusted to last... it'll be wrong if you flip between ULMB on/off. Just ignore what value it says


I've just confirmed it. An interesting behaviour. I can get along with this. Now whenever I alt+tab between ulmb and non-ulmb mode, the brightness levels are the same.

I also noticed that the "G" button in osd opens a diagnostic screen. I do not know when that happened, it offered me some profiles before but it reveals interesting values, also for how long the monitor has been in use/turned on.


----------



## jrobman

Recieved my xb271hu a few weeks ago. First impression was that this monitor was perfect! BLB is barely visable and colour is great. The only problem is that i've just recently noticed a stuck red pixel near the bottom of my screen. Roughly about 4cm from the bottom of screen. I've done enough research to know it is a stuck pixel and not dead or a piece of dust. Tried the massaging technique.. No luck. Tried jscreen fix and a few other apps but no luck either! I barely notice the pixel while im gaming so was wondering if its worth sending this monitor back for a replacement over something so small? Does having a stuck pixel mean that i could find more over time? And what are the odds of getting a better monitor than the one i have now? Considering BLB and colour are near perfect? Please reply!!!


----------



## microtech

I just bought an xb271hu yesterday and have seen something weird with it.

Twice now when it has loaded into a game the screen glitches and the a couple pixels worth of vertical bars in the middle of the screen move to the far right edge of the screen... It's very weird. If I put my mouse in the middle of the screen I see part of the pointer on the far right edge.

If I reboot it goes back to normal. It even was happening outside of the game as I went to reboot. Now it just happened with anothe game..

Did I get a bad panel?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrobman*
> 
> Recieved my xb271hu a few weeks ago. First impression was that this monitor was perfect! BLB is barely visable and colour is great. The only problem is that i've just recently noticed a stuck red pixel near the bottom of my screen. Roughly about 4cm from the bottom of screen. I've done enough research to know it is a stuck pixel and not dead or a piece of dust. Tried the massaging technique.. No luck. Tried jscreen fix and a few other apps but no luck either! I barely notice the pixel while im gaming so was wondering if its worth sending this monitor back for a replacement over something so small? Does having a stuck pixel mean that i could find more over time? And what are the odds of getting a better monitor than the one i have now? Considering BLB and colour are near perfect? Please reply!!!


Only you can make the decision to keep vs return. I am in the minority I think, I don't put up with a single dead or stuck pixel. Not at this price point. I'd be more worried if you see a cluster of stuck pixels, which you don't have. Chances are fairly good that it won't lead to more stuck pixels but I'm not certain. I went through 10+ monitors before getting a keeper. A replacement could arrive with dead pixels, more BLB, and terrible uniformity. If your retailer has a good return / exchange policy you could try to exchange, but it's a lottery.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> I just bought an xb271hu yesterday and have seen something weird with it.
> 
> Twice now when it has loaded into a game the screen glitches and the a couple pixels worth of vertical bars in the middle of the screen move to the far right edge of the screen... It's very weird. If I put my mouse in the middle of the screen I see part of the pointer on the far right edge.
> 
> If I reboot it goes back to normal. It even was happening outside of the game as I went to reboot. Now it just happened with anothe game..
> 
> Did I get a bad panel?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


You didn't get a bad panel. This issue affects a lot of people. You will see a lot of people posting about it in this thread / forum. There is a firmware update in the works at Acer to fix it. That's a whole other story, you can check the official Acer forums about it. It's a joke. We need to send our monitors to Acer to get the firmware updated. When I get the vertical line issue it goes away if I power off / on the monitor. Hopefully some awesome user will obtain the firmware at some point and the community will find a way for us to do it without sending our monitors away. My monitor isn't leaving my sight. Not after all the time I've spent trying to get a good one.


----------



## microtech

Jlp0209 wow thanks for that info. I was hoping that something like this was the case (a known issue rather than just mine being bad).

Well dang I will just keep my eyes on the thread and hope for the best. Otherwise it's the best monitor I've ever had by a long shot!


----------



## Celeras

Where are people buying this? It's been sold out for like a month+ every time I've looked.


----------



## Stuntex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> I just bought an xb271hu yesterday and have seen something weird with it.
> 
> Twice now when it has loaded into a game the screen glitches and the a couple pixels worth of vertical bars in the middle of the screen move to the far right edge of the screen... It's very weird. If I put my mouse in the middle of the screen I see part of the pointer on the far right edge.
> 
> If I reboot it goes back to normal. It even was happening outside of the game as I went to reboot. Now it just happened with anothe game..
> 
> Did I get a bad panel?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Try overclocking the monitor. I had this problem too, but OC to 165Hz "fixed" it. At least it serves as a temporary fix, until the FW update is ready. You don't have to go all the way to 165Hz,at 150Hz i never saw any pixel displacement either.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrobman*
> 
> Recieved my xb271hu a few weeks ago. First impression was that this monitor was perfect! BLB is barely visable and colour is great. The only problem is that i've just recently noticed a stuck red pixel near the bottom of my screen. Roughly about 4cm from the bottom of screen. I've done enough research to know it is a stuck pixel and not dead or a piece of dust. Tried the massaging technique.. No luck. Tried jscreen fix and a few other apps but no luck either! I barely notice the pixel while im gaming so was wondering if its worth sending this monitor back for a replacement over something so small? Does having a stuck pixel mean that i could find more over time? And what are the odds of getting a better monitor than the one i have now? Considering BLB and colour are near perfect? Please reply!!!


JLP is right on all counts. Acer's CS is bad by all accounts. If you bought it retail your best bet is exchanging it there, if you decide to do so. I'd say it depends on how much you care about the dead pixel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Where are people buying this? It's been sold out for like a month+ every time I've looked.


Retail stores would be my guess.


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuntex*
> 
> Try overclocking the monitor. I had this problem too, but OC to 165Hz "fixed" it. At least it serves as a temporary fix, until the FW update is ready. You don't have to go all the way to 165Hz,at 150Hz i never saw any pixel displacement either.


Hello Stuntex!

Thank you so much for this suggestion, I am trying it now. So far so good.... I've never run a monitor above 144 hz before, theoretically it should be even smoother then at 144 eh? Is anyone running it at the full 165? 150 seems good to me!

EDIT: I upped it to 165 hz, heck why not right? Seems great!







Any reason NOT to run it at 165hz? Could it somehow hurt the monitor? I am guessing not since it says it will do 165hz right on the box...


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Where are people buying this? It's been sold out for like a month+ every time I've looked.


My local micro center has like 10+ in stock here in Colorado.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You won't do much better than this at the moment. I'd try giving it at least a week away from the CRT and see if you continue to notice. You can always demo better TNs if you're still bothered by this monitor.
> 
> Nice CRT though, I've never had one near that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Really? Is this like the pinnacle of CRT monitors or something before LCD took over and that market died?

I've been using the Acer now for about 2 weeks, it's amazing play FO4 and movies, etc. But shooters I'm seeing that ghosty-tearing and it makes me feel more and more confident about returning it even though the monitor is perfect in the BLB/dust/dead pixel world.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> Really? Is this like the pinnacle of CRT monitors or something before LCD took over and that market died?
> 
> I've been using the Acer now for about 2 weeks, it's amazing play FO4 and movies, etc. But shooters I'm seeing that ghosty-tearing and it makes me feel more and more confident about returning it even though the monitor is perfect in the BLB/dust/dead pixel world.


Anything that supports 2048x1536 @ 75hz+ is pretty darn good as far as I'm aware. LaCie Electron Blue IV and the Sony FW-900 are pretty much as good as it gets for standard and widescreen respectively.

Maybe it's the games or an in-game setting causing it? I'd try turning off options like motion blur. Maybe give Quake or UT a spin and see if those have the problem as well. I'd keep the Acer if it doesn't have any problems, the tube will go out on your CRT sooner or later and it's likely impossible to source a replacement now.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Where are people buying this? It's been sold out for like a month+ every time I've looked.


retail stores like Frys or Microcenter. Or using those stock alert websites and buying on amazon/newegg/etc


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Anything that supports 2048x1536 @ 75hz+ is pretty darn good as far as I'm aware. LaCie Electron Blue IV and the Sony FW-900 are pretty much as good as it gets for standard and widescreen respectively.
> 
> Maybe it's the games or an in-game setting causing it? I'd try turning off options like motion blur. Maybe give Quake or UT a spin and see if those have the problem as well. I'd keep the Acer if it doesn't have any problems, the tube will go out on your CRT sooner or later and it's likely impossible to source a replacement now.


It's nice when you're running 1280x1024 at 100-120hz+









I'm pretty certain blur is off, i'll double check that though


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> I've just confirmed it. An interesting behaviour. I can get along with this. Now whenever I alt+tab between ulmb and non-ulmb mode, the brightness levels are the same.
> 
> I also noticed that the "G" button in osd opens a diagnostic screen. I do not know when that happened, it offered me some profiles before but it reveals interesting values, also for how long the monitor has been in use/turned on.


It looks like you accidentally got into the service menu. Normally you get there by holding the far left button ("G" button) when turning the power on, I believe. Also, from your pics, it looks like burn-in mode is turned on. AFAIK this won't hurt anything, it just means your power LED is glowing orange, and when you don't have a signal to the monitor, it'll cycle through different colors. You can turn it off in the service menu by moving the cursor over to burn-in, and clicking a menu button to disable (can't recall the buttons used for moving & selecting).


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> It looks like you accidentally got into the service menu. Normally you get there by holding the far left button ("G" button) when turning the power on, I believe. Also, from your pics, it looks like burn-in mode is turned on. AFAIK this won't hurt anything, it just means your power LED is glowing orange, and when you don't have a signal to the monitor, it'll cycle through different colors. You can turn it off in the service menu by moving the cursor over to burn-in, and clicking a menu button to disable (can't recall the buttons used for moving & selecting).


yep, it reset to normal mode after the last poweroff. I think the monitor also needs firmware update: sometimes there is a thin column in the middle of the screen removed and attached to the outer left border. this only happens after a few cycles (30-40) between ulmb and normal mode.


----------



## Overhaze

Is updating the firmware on this monitor actually possible? It has no service usb ports, just the powered hub.


----------



## Falkentyne

I made a thread on updating monitors but everyone just ignored it.

It depends on the interface and if the gsync chip can also be updated.
Non gsync monitors can easily be updated with the RT 809f flasher if they have a VGA port.
I don't own this device so I can't test it for anyone, although I did use the software in demo mode.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-LCD-USB-RT809F-Universal-EPROM-FLASH-VGA-ISP-AVR-GAL-PIC-USB-Programmer/162112913304?_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D38701%26meid%3D87979d7de8d745d78f519360004f01a1%26pid%3D100623%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D251316521321
It identifies the Benq flash chip just fine (Macronix MX25L1606E)

The Mstar ISP device can update some monitors, including updating through the DVI port, but it's unknown whether newer monitors flash chips are supported.
http://www.yoycart.com/Product/5278188206/LCD_TV_development_tool/

I do own this device and it has no problem flashing the VG248QE and various Benq Z series monitors, including brick recovery.

Gsync monitors can pose a problem. All depends on if the flash chip can be identified if you can even connect an interface to it.
(Benq monitors use a Macronix flash chip).

I have a few friends in China. I'll ask if they can read the Chinese page and see if it can flash any Gsync monitors.

Or if any of you want to practice your Chinese.....here you go.
http://www.ifix.net.cn/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=325&extra=page%3D1


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> retail stores like Frys or Microcenter. Or using those stock alert websites and buying on amazon/newegg/etc


Are you just speculating or what? Because Amazon/Newegg haven't been restocked in forever.. that's what I'm referring to.

And if they buy old versions at a retail store.. then whatever, have fun with the broken "vertical line" firmware. That is not what I am interested in. I am waiting for the new stock with the firmware they said they fixed a month or two ago.


----------



## ericdawg

Hi,

Burning question on the Acer Predator XB271HU - is the logo on the front lighted? And if so can you turn the light off? That would bug me. Hope so. Now if I can just find it anywhere. Sigh.

Thanks!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I made a thread on updating monitors but everyone just ignored it.
> 
> It depends on the interface and if the gsync chip can also be updated.
> Non gsync monitors can easily be updated with the RT 809f flasher if they have a VGA port.
> I don't own this device so I can't test it for anyone, although I did use the software in demo mode.
> ...Snip


I imagine most of us saw it. It's just that until someone can get their hands on FW there's not much to discuss.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

Just got a delivery estimate from amazon. Should be shipping tomorrow.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Are you just speculating or what? Because Amazon/Newegg haven't been restocked in forever.. that's what I'm referring to.
> 
> And if they buy old versions at a retail store.. then whatever, have fun with the broken "vertical line" firmware. That is not what I am interested in. I am waiting for the new stock with the firmware they said they fixed a month or two ago.


The onlines were pulled but the one I recently bought was from Microcenter, doesn't appear to have any vertical line issue


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> The onlines were pulled but the one I recently bought was from Microcenter, doesn't appear to have any vertical line issue


I bought mine from microcenter like a week ago, it didn't have the vertical line issue the first few days then suddenly it happened.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> I bought mine from microcenter like a week ago, it didn't have the vertical line issue the first few days then suddenly it happened.


Need a little more drama.


----------



## microtech

Lol not sure what you mean, that is what happened to me. First days I used it all day and never had a problem. Then I had it and came here to read about it.

I overclocked it and the vertical problems hasn't happened since then.


----------



## mouacyk

Luckily I read about the vertical line issue here before encountering it on mine. A restart on the monitor each time fixed it. In the month I've had it, seen it twice.


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> Just got a delivery estimate from amazon. Should be shipping tomorrow.


Let us know what firmware you get


----------



## ericdawg

BUMP. Buehler.... Buehler....

Hi,

Burning question on the Acer Predator XB271HU - is the logo on the front lighted? And if so can you turn the light off? That would bug me. Hope so. Now if I can just find it anywhere. Sigh.

Thanks!


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericdawg*
> 
> BUMP. Buehler.... Buehler....
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Burning question on the Acer Predator XB271HU - is the logo on the front lighted? And if so can you turn the light off? That would bug me. Hope so. Now if I can just find it anywhere. Sigh.
> 
> Thanks!


No it is not a light. The blue power on led is extremely bright though. I had to use some electric tape to cover it.


----------



## ericdawg

Thanks for the reply! Funny I had tape over the bright blue light in the middle of my ViewSonic here at work, and I just now went into the settings and turned it off. There was a "power indicator" setting for that. Thanks for inspiring me to looking into that. Maybe there's something similar on the Acer?

So just to be clear - that Predator badge in the middle isn't lit? I've seen images where it looks bright red and some where it's not. It's just a little red around the badge?


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericdawg*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! Funny I had tape over the bright blue light in the middle of my ViewSonic here at work, and I just now went into the settings and turned it off. There was a "power indicator" setting for that. Thanks for inspiring me to looking into that. Maybe there's something similar on the Acer?
> 
> So just to be clear - that Predator badge in the middle isn't lit? I've seen images where it looks bright red and some where it's not. It's just a little red around the badge?


It is just a red background so in the right light and on a picture it might look like its lit. Im gonna see if there is any settings to turn of the blue laser light, never thought about checking that option before.

Edit: There is a option to dim the power led but i still find it to bright for my taste.


----------



## jlp0209

You can turn the power LED completely off, it is a non-issue. Assuming you are talking about the Acer...


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> You can turn the power LED completely off, it is a non-issue. Assuming you are talking about the Acer...


How do you turn it off then?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> How do you turn it off then?


I'm not at home at moment so I can't look, sorry. But I think when you go into the OSD menu there will be an option for the power LED and you can change it to "auto dim" or something similar? If no one else posts about it I'll do it tomorrow night and post.


----------



## Lennyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I'm not at home at moment so I can't look, sorry. But I think when you go into the OSD menu there will be an option for the power LED and you can change it to "auto dim" or something similar? If no one else posts about it I'll do it tomorrow night and post.


Options are dim, on and auto-off. The Auto-off option do nothing. The led turns on even after restarting the monitor. I did try to wait like 30 seconds incase it would turn off after some time but it did not. Tape works fine so i will stick to that.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Having a weird issue. I purchased this monitor and I've been changing options with G-Sync / ULMB.

Recently after going back and forth between nvidia drivers I can select G-Sync on and ULMB is also turned on. I can turn ULMB on / off on the monitor OSD so I know ULMB is switching but is G-Sync on / off just a visual glitch in the control panel? On the newest driver if I turn G-Sync on then the monitor forces ULMB off and I see the color shift as well as OSD showing ULMB off. On an older driver I can literally turn both on and off at the same time. Not sure what is going on but after removing 372.70 and going to 368.81 multiple times and being able to do this I am wondering if anyone has experienced similar issue?
Edit-In nvidia control panel I chose display g-sync indicator to see if g-sync was really on, in fullscreen game g-sync was enabled and ulmb now turned off. Closing the game ulmb turned back on. Changing g-sync to fullscreen and windowed forced ULMB completely off and I can't turn both on again. Reinstalling the driver lets me do it all over. I guess this is just a bug and I will leave it alone.


----------



## takt

Is there a way to find out firmware version from the box (and what version is the good/fixed one)? Going to retail shop to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Options are dim, on and auto-off. The Auto-off option do nothing. The led turns on even after restarting the monitor. I did try to wait like 30 seconds incase it would turn off after some time but it did not. Tape works fine so i will stick to that.


"Auto off" should work, and yes, you have to wait a really long time before it turns off. About 50 seconds. However, that long wait is only when you've just turn 'Auto off' on. Normally the led turns off about 5 seconds after you turn on the monitor.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> No it is not a light. The blue power on led is extremely bright though. I had to use some electric tape to cover it.


there is an OSD setting to shut the light off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Options are dim, on and auto-off. The Auto-off option do nothing. The led turns on even after restarting the monitor. I did try to wait like 30 seconds incase it would turn off after some time but it did not. Tape works fine so i will stick to that.


It never stays on for me more than 15-30 seconds


----------



## ferda-mravenec

Check this out:
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/acer-predator-monitors-tobii-eye-tracking,32604.html

I was about to buy XB271HU but now...


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ferda-mravenec*
> 
> Check this out:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/acer-predator-monitors-tobii-eye-tracking,32604.html
> 
> I was about to buy XB271HU but now...


Yes, but it says available in December... I'll bet you won't actually be able to get one for many months after that


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Yes, but it says available in December... I'll bet you won't actually be able to get one for many months after that


If they can even make that release date. Eye tracking is a neat inclusion but, it's definitely factored into cost if the one that's available now is any indication.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ferda-mravenec*
> 
> Check this out:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/acer-predator-monitors-tobii-eye-tracking,32604.html
> 
> I was about to buy XB271HU but now...


If that is actually useful to you and worth the price premium then it will be worth your wait.


----------



## Ronnieah

Just got shipment notification from Amazon, be here next Tuesday. Will update results with my Acer vs my Dell U2515H.


----------



## Advali

I had one big gripe with this monitor. Currently, I don't have my video card yet and I'm using IGPU at the moment. So my problem is if I'm using the displayport, I can't go to my bios, there's no signal but If I use HDMI then it works.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advali*
> 
> I had one big gripe with this monitor. Currently, I don't have my video card yet and I'm using IGPU at the moment. So my problem is if I'm using the displayport, I can't go to my bios, there's no signal but If I use HDMI then it works.


Wouldn't this happen with any monitor though?


----------



## Celeras

Now in stock on Amazon. If anybody bites please let us know what firmware you receive!

https://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-XB271HU-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B0173PEX20

[edit] I tried:

_You are now connected to Jef from Amazon.com
Me: You recently restocked the XB271HU monitor found here: (See full link) and I was wondering if you could confirm the revision date of your stock? Old revisions have broken firmware and the new one is supposed to be fixed.. wondering if this is them.
Jef: Hello, my name is Jef. I'm here to help you today.
Hi there Steve.
Nice to meet you.
Me: Hello Jef
Jef: Hi.
Thanks for the information.
I'll be more than happy to check this item on the system and see if it's a new stock, Steve,
Me: Great thanks
Jef: For me to be able check this item on the system, please add this item to your cart so that I can pull up this item on our files.
Me: Done
Jef: Thank you.
One moment please.
Alrighty.
Thanks for waiting.
I have checked the item on our files and it doesn't show the launch date of the new stocks from Acer. But it shows here that this was released to our website on 2015-11-01 and then got phased out. We don't have the exact info you're looking for but I am sure that the stock we have in our inventory were brand new ones since this item became unavailable on our website before.
Me: Ok thank you. Will your refund policy cover a return if I receive a monitor with the old firmware?
Jef: Yep.
We do have 30 day return window.
Me: Acer does upgrades but you have to ship it to a repair center and its all just a big headache
Jef: I understand. If there's a problem with the monitor, you can return it as long as it's within 30 day return window. That will starts on the date you had received the item. And since it was sold and shipped by Amazon, we can issue full refund or replacement at no additional cost.
There is no return cost as well.
Me: Sounds like that is everything I needed to know Jef. Thanks for your time
Jef: You're most welcome.
My pleasure to serve you on this, Steve.
I wanted to make sure that I have covered all of your concerns. Please let me know if there's anything else I may help you with, my friend.
Me: I'm all set, have a good one
Jef: Thanks for contacting Amazon.com.
Have a great one.
Take care. Good bye for now. All the best. See you._


----------



## M3LON4

As anyone understood/solve the pixel center column pixel displayed at the wrong place ( on left side usually ) ?


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> If they can even make that release date. Eye tracking is a neat inclusion but, it's definitely factored into cost if the one that's available now is any indication.


I've looked into this feature, what's the purpose of it? I saw 3 games used it Deus/Ass creed/Divison for moving in game with your eyes or something....what benefit would it bring to the table other than that?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> I've looked into this feature, what's the purpose of it? I saw 3 games used it Deus/Ass creed/Divison for moving in game with your eyes or something....what benefit would it bring to the table other than that?


I've never used any eye tracking stuff before. I didn't know it was supported by any non-sim games. I can't imagine there's much else to be done with it beyond the obvious.


----------



## Apollo Creed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> As anyone understood/solve the pixel center column pixel displayed at the wrong place ( on left side usually ) ?


Looks like in at least one case, Acer is flat out unable to update the firmware to fix this issue - leaving the buyer with no other recourse than store credit.

"So after a week, I get a message from Acer saying they are unable to perform the repairs and they will issue me with store credit... Such a fail. I called up Acer and gave them a peice of my mind, which was brutal. Now I have to wait another week for them to issue the refund before I can purchase a new screen through the original retailer. Save yourself a murder spree, I found out they have received over 10 Acer monitors this week that have been returned. Get a refund. Don't pass go, don't bother talking to Acer. Just get a refund and move on. Not a good company to start with."

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751/page/29

This is getting out of hand. What we NEED from Acer is the following:

- An official acknowledgement that the issue exists.
- A listing of the firmware/models affected.
- A guide informing customers of the steps they need to take to get their monitors fixed.

This info should not be coming from 3rd party support forums, but from Acer themselves.

P.S. - Some customers are reporting Acer is requiring them to pay for shipping to get their defective monitors to Acer for a fix. Why is it the responsibility of the customer to pay for firmware defects from the manufacturer? Would this not be covered under warranty?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apollo Creed*
> 
> Looks like in at least one case, Acer is flat out unable to update the firmware to fix this issue - leaving the buyer with no other recourse than store credit.
> 
> "So after a week, I get a message from Acer saying they are unable to perform the repairs and they will issue me with store credit... Such a fail. I called up Acer and gave them a peice of my mind, which was brutal. Now I have to wait another week for them to issue the refund before I can purchase a new screen through the original retailer. Save yourself a murder spree, I found out they have received over 10 Acer monitors this week that have been returned. Get a refund. Don't pass go, don't bother talking to Acer. Just get a refund and move on. Not a good company to start with."
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751/page/29
> 
> This is getting out of hand. What we NEED from Acer is the following:
> 
> - An official acknowledgement that the issue exists.
> - A listing of the firmware/models affected.
> - A guide informing customers of the steps they need to take to get their monitors fixed.
> This info should not be coming from 3rd support forums, but from Acer corporate.
> 
> P.S. - Some customers are reporting Acer is requiring them to pay for shipping to get their defective monitors to Acer for a fix. Why is it the responsibility of the customer to pay for firmware defects from the manufacturer? Would this not be covered under warranty?


I continue to be amazed by this whole saga. I have a sick suspicion that we will all be screwed / out of luck with this monitor.

Just ordered the ViewSonic and hoping for good QC and no firmware issue.


----------



## jlp0209

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Falkentyne

I still want to know if any of those Chinese firmware ISP devices can flash the firmware for us without having to send it in.
Problem is, either no one has these devices or if they do, they don't have the monitors to see if it can read the flash chips in the first place.

I'm talking about these devices:

http://www.yoycart.com/Product/5278188206/LCD_TV_development_tool/ (this worked with all of Benq's monitors. XL2730Z support is unknown).
And stuff like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-RT809F-USB-Universal-EPROM-FLASH-VGA-ISP-AVR-GAL-PIC-Programmer-/251316521321

The Mstar can flash the macronix MX25L1606E over DVI without using the VGA port.
I have no idea how the RT809F would interface with these Gsync monitors.

Anyone else know any devices used to upgrade these monitor firmwares?


----------



## do0f

According to Anandtech the new XB271HUT is TN, guess that's what the "T" at the end stands for.

So much for a new and improved 1440p IPS panel without buggy firmware.









http://www.anandtech.com/show/10622/acers-announces-predator-gaming-displays


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericdawg*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Burning question on the Acer Predator XB271HU - is the logo on the front lighted? And if so can you turn the light off? That would bug me. Hope so. Now if I can just find it anywhere. Sigh.
> 
> Thanks!


no backlight behind the logo, you can also disable the power button led.


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *do0f*
> 
> According to Anandtech the new XB271HUT is TN, guess that's what the "T" at the end stands for.
> 
> So much for a new and improved 1440p IPS panel without buggy firmware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/10622/acers-announces-predator-gaming-displays


The Acer XB271HUA is also TN and much less expensive than the T.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

Mine just came in the mai. Mfg date Jul 2016. How do I check the firmware version? Setting it up on desk now.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *do0f*
> 
> According to Anandtech the new XB271HUT is TN, guess that's what the "T" at the end stands for.
> 
> So much for a new and improved 1440p IPS panel without buggy firmware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/10622/acers-announces-predator-gaming-displays


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dx234*
> 
> The Acer XB271HUA is also TN and much less expensive than the T.


I don't think Anandtech got the panel type right... the other places I've seen so far are speculating it's also IPS, just with the addition of Tobii eye-tracking. (T probably stands for Tracking/Tobii). I tried following Anandtech's sources, but didn't see the actual panel type mentioned anywhere. PCMonitors.info speculates it is essentially the same as XB271HU but with additional hardware for tracking, and possibly DVI-D and VGA inputs.

Here's the link: https://pcmonitors.info/acer/acer-xb271hu-and-xb271hut-165hz-wqhd-ahva-models/


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> Mine just came in the mai. Mfg date Jul 2016. How do I check the firmware version? Setting it up on desk now.


You can see firmware version by holding the far left button ("G" button) when turning the monitor on, it shows an info window.
Say then what firmware version you have.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

FW version 20160526_0_2434_14


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> FW version 20160526_0_2434_14


Ok is the FW Version that should fix the center line error have read in acer forum that "FW version: 20160526_0_2434_14" is the fixed version.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

Thanks for the clarification. So I assume all new product from Amazon etc will have the new FW version.


----------



## Xeby

Its good to know that Amazon stock is shipping with the updated firmware. I wonder if Newegg is the same way now.


----------



## nefrusy

Could someone with the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> Ok is the FW Version that should fix the center line error have read in acer forum that "FW version: 20160526_0_2434_14" is the fixed version.


Could someone with the firmware bug post what version they have? Maybe also the G-Sync module version or whatever is mentioned in the service menu. I'm wondering because I've never noticed the line-down-the-middle bug, but I've had my monitor since December. I'm not sure if it's because I don't let the monitor go to sleep, I don't alt-tab between games and desktop, etc.

I'll update this post with my own versions, if anyone is curious.

EDIT:
Module Type: P2324-A04
HW Revision: 250
DP Version: 2.44
NV FW Version: 4.207
OSD Version: 4.82
eUC Version: 1.20
*FW Version: 20150924_2_1860_13*

I'm not sure if the Module Type is the G-Sync module or what...


----------



## Falkentyne

Anyone have a tool to dump the raw firmware file?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Could someone with the
> Could someone with the firmware bug post what version they have? *Maybe also the G-Sync module version or whatever is mentioned in the service menu.* I'm wondering because I've never noticed the line-down-the-middle bug, but I've had my monitor since December. I'm not sure if it's because I don't let the monitor go to sleep, I don't alt-tab between games and desktop, etc.
> 
> I'll update this post with my own versions, if anyone is curious.


Service menu should provide full info on that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Anyone have a tool to dump the raw firmware file?


I would've dumped the XB270HU FW ages ago if I did







.


----------



## Frenchie

XB271HU Question specific to North America if it matters:

I recently moved and i have a bunch of power cables that i'm trying to make sense of. Could anyone so kindly take a picture of the power cable for me? The end that plugs into the wall. I would really appreciate it.

I know the cable that i use probably doesn't matter but i would rather be safe than sorry(especially since i also have a PSU to worry about).


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frenchie*
> 
> XB271HU Question specific to North America if it matters:
> 
> I recently moved and i have a bunch of power cables that i'm trying to make sense of. Could anyone so kindly take a picture of the power cable for me? The end that plugs into the wall. I would really appreciate it.
> 
> I know the cable that i use probably doesn't matter but i would rather be safe than sorry(especially since i also have a PSU to worry about).


Why not just use a search engine instead of waiting around?
Should be like this one http://bkindustrial.en.ecplaza.net/sitebuilder/images/2011_2_12_53259_0126.jpg


----------



## wakka992

Quote:
Originally Posted by nefrusy

FW Version: 20150924_2_1860_13

Hi there,

my panel is from october '15, bought it from Amazon.it on June.

I've got your same monitor firmware version... how do we update?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wakka992*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by nefrusy
> 
> FW Version: 20150924_2_1860_13
> 
> Hi there, my panel is from october '15, bought it from Amazon.it on June.
> I've got your same monitor firmware version... how do we update?


Only Acer can update them. That's how it'll be until someone finds a tool that can read/flash the FW and the FW gets dumped.


----------



## guttheslayer

Hi guys,

For those who absolutely cannot stand the XB271HU monitor stand, what do you guys replace it with?

Got any good and neat recommendation?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> For those who absolutely cannot stand the XB271HU monitor stand, what do you guys replace it with?
> 
> Got any good and neat recommendation?


Just any ole VESA mount that clamps to your desk really.


----------



## rasucady

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> For those who absolutely cannot stand the XB271HU monitor stand, what do you guys replace it with?
> 
> Got any good and neat recommendation?


I find the stand is very attractive and nice


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> For those who absolutely cannot stand the XB271HU monitor stand, what do you guys replace it with?
> 
> Got any good and neat recommendation?


The AG Neovo ES-02.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> Mine just came in the mai. Mfg date Jul 2016. How do I check the firmware version? Setting it up on desk now.


Say can you make for me a pic from your Acer XB271HU in a dark room with black full-screen and brightness 22% and 60-90 cm away from, screen.
Like to know how bad the ips-glow is on the Jul 2016 monitor.


----------



## Ronnieah

I just got mine as well, Jul 2016 MFG. IPS glow is about average, lower right corner is the biggest offender. I don't notice it during normal use/gaming, however I have 2 dead pixels, one of which is right in the lower center of my screen, so I'm processing a replacement with Amazon. the other one is on the side of the monitor, which I didn't care about when I found it because I will never notice it, but after finding the center one, I can't unsee it during light environments in-game.


----------



## Ozan Akin

I just order from amazon


----------



## jlp0209

Decided to suck it up and send my monitor to Acer facility in TX for the firmware update. Did an online chat session last night, the rep knew about the issue right away. I received the pre-paid shipping label a bit ago and will send it out after work. They say 7-10 day turnaround time, we'll see. I'll post what happens when I get my monitor back. Fingers crossed that they actually apply the update.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Decided to suck it up and send my monitor to Acer facility in TX for the firmware update. Did an online chat session last night, the rep knew about the issue right away. I received the pre-paid shipping label a bit ago and will send it out after work. They say 7-10 day turnaround time, we'll see. I'll post what happens when I get my monitor back. Fingers crossed that they actually apply the update.


and send you back the same monitor


----------



## jamor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> and send you back the same monitor


And not pick their nose and rub it with boogers.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> and send you back the same monitor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamor*
> 
> And not pick their nose and rub it with boogers.


Touche!

They wanted me to send in the original box and said I will not receive the box back. I said I will pack my own box so I can keep the original box. In case they pull some BS and send me back a different monitor, I'll have the original box with original serial number.


----------



## mouacyk

With all this lottery going on, I don't see it beyond Acer to swap good owned samples sent in for repairs with lower QC returns, just so they can make the next sale. Of course in that case, they wouldn't really update the firmware, so they can keep passing the good units forward.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Decided to suck it up and send my monitor to Acer facility in TX for the firmware update. Did an online chat session last night, the rep knew about the issue right away. I received the pre-paid shipping label a bit ago and will send it out after work. They say 7-10 day turnaround time, we'll see. I'll post what happens when I get my monitor back. Fingers crossed that they actually apply the update.


Wow, really? I'm surprised you'd risk your near perfect panel... though I guess if the vertical line thing happens frequently then it's really not a perfect monitor anyway.

What's strange is, I've yet to notice the firmware bug happen on my monitor... though part of that might be that I have only been able to game like 2-3 hours a week since I got the monitor







Also, I seem to recall people mentioning that it happens more frequently from things like alt-tabbing in and out of games (I practically never do), and waking from power saving (my monitor is set to never sleep). So it could just be that my typical usage never triggers the bug...? My other thought was maybe that early edition (i.e. October 2015) monitors had a slightly earlier G-Sync module / firmware, and the bug is actually in that.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Wow, really? I'm surprised you'd risk your near perfect panel... though I guess if the vertical line thing happens frequently then it's really not a perfect monitor anyway.
> 
> What's strange is, I've yet to notice the firmware bug happen on my monitor... though part of that might be that I have only been able to game like 2-3 hours a week since I got the monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I seem to recall people mentioning that it happens more frequently from things like alt-tabbing in and out of games (I practically never do), and waking from power saving (my monitor is set to never sleep). So it could just be that my typical usage never triggers the bug...? My other thought was maybe that early edition (i.e. October 2015) monitors had a slightly earlier G-Sync module / firmware, and the bug is actually in that.


Yep, didn't expect myself to cave, but the issue is annoying and I have a monitor to hold me over in the meantime. I called Microcenter since I bought the 2 year replacement plan. Since I have a valid RMA order from Acer due to the defect they said I can bring it in and they may be able to work out something. While this sounds like a great thing, people are still getting July 2016 monitors with dead pixels and the like. I don't have the patience to go through the Acer lottery. I'd rather risk it with sending the monitor to Acer and get mine updated.


----------



## Heimdallr

How do I check the firmware version? I want to buy this monitor now but also I want to know if it is an updated version when I get it.

Thanks


----------



## M3LON4

The pixel issue is really bothering me , it does happen at least once a day, and often more frequently, but I won't RMA with the risk to get a worst panel ( BLB , dead pixels , dust and so on )... Mine is almost perfect and I think I will live with that issue. Too bad that we can't update the firmware...

edit : I read somewhere that oc to 165 Hz is fixing the issue, is it bs or ?


----------



## rasucady

Just got mine
August manufactured fw 4.95

No DP BP nor SP
Blb min. Very please


----------



## AEIOU9

Ordered from Amazon's recent stock - July 2016 manufacturing date, firmware version "20160526_0_2434_14", no dead pixels, negligible BLB/IPS glow.

Overall much more pleased with this monitor vs. Asus' PG348Q. I went through 2 rounds of returns on that one and the BLB was pretty bad on all of them. Also the 21:9 aspect ratio just wasn't for me - I feel like I sit too close to use a monitor that large.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> How do I check the firmware version? I want to buy this monitor now but also I want to know if it is an updated version when I get it.
> 
> Thanks


This should activate the service/factory menu: Press 5,5,4,4,2,3,5. 1 is the first button starting from the left, 6 is the power button.

Power cycling the monitor with the power switch disables it.


----------



## Ronnieah

Hey guys, just got my replacement from Amazon. No dead pixels on this one, or dust. Even less IPS glow, and no noticeable BLB. Jul 2016 MFG


----------



## NorcalTRD

So, safe to say that the newest batch currently on stock on Amazon is good to go?
Ive been waiting to get mine due to the reviews and issues.


----------



## Ronnieah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> So, safe to say that the newest batch currently on stock on Amazon is good to go?
> Ive been waiting to get mine due to the reviews and issues.


In terms of firmware, yes. My first one, also a Jul 16 MFG, had two dead pixels. So there's still that unfortunate luck.


----------



## Ronnieah

Noticed something on the replacement that didn't happen on the first screen. Whenever I start up windows and it gets to the logging in screen, the monitor flickers for about 2-3 seconds before returning to normal. This also occurs when I turn on my second monitor. Tried different inputs on GPU, and a different DP 1.2 cable.Same result. Other than those two instances it works flawlessly.

Anyone experience this? or think it's anything to be concerned with?


----------



## Overhaze

Am I imagining things or is G-Sync smoother sub 60fps when the panel isn't overclocked?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> Am I imagining things or is G-Sync smoother sub 60fps when the panel isn't overclocked?


The overclock shouldn't affect that since with G-SYNC, the refresh rate is synced to the frame rate anyway. At sub 60 FPS you're getting sub 60 Hz with or without the overclock.


----------



## Jokesterwild

So whats the current situation of these monitors overall? The acer quality and firmware better now? or is it still very hit or miss? Trying to decide if I should splurge on one or not. Not the cheapest lottery


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> So whats the current situation of these monitors overall? The acer quality and firmware better now? or is it still very hit or miss? Trying to decide if I should splurge on one or not. Not the cheapest lottery


New monitors being sold *should* contain the new firmware but I know firsthand this isn't the case. My local Microcenter is selling units manufactured in March 2016 still. With old firmware. The new firmware fixes the vertical line issue but there are still the issues of BLB, dead / stuck pixels, dust, and poor uniformity.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> New monitors being sold *should* contain the new firmware but I know firsthand this isn't the case. My local Microcenter is selling units manufactured in March 2016 still. With old firmware. The new firmware fixes the vertical line issue but there are still the issues of BLB, dead / stuck pixels, dust, and poor uniformity.


really makes it hard to part with a guys money when there is a chance of getting a dud unit. If I put 1k down for a gpu I know im 99% getting a solid product la-sigh!

and the Asus version doesn't sound any better as far as QC goes either!


----------



## Laucien

So, I'm on the market for a good gaming screen and I really want to get this one as it is the cheapest I can get but I'm not sure if I should risk it given all the horror stories I keep reading everywhere.

I'm in Argentina and getting good quality monitors here is next to impossible. The only reasonably priced option we have is importing them from Amazon Europe (Amazon.com doesn't ship here). I have 4 models in mind which I could get with this one being the one I want the most:


Asus PG278Q
Asus PG279Q
Acer XB271HU
Dell S2716DG
The Dell is the cheapest one followed by this Acer which costs about the same as the Asus TN one. The IPS Asus is the most expensive one of the 4. Shipping + import taxes and fees make some weird price scheme. The Asus screen have almost as much import fees as the monitors are worth while the Acer and Dell have only like 100 Euro importing fee.

The thing is, knowing that I have to import it from outside and that returning it several times until I get a good one would be something really hard... should I still go with this one or play it safe and go with a TN one like the Asus 278Q?.


----------



## xg4m3

If you're going Acer or Asus be asbsolutely sure you're getting the monitor from the latest batch or they can somehow prove to you that the firmware bug has been fixed.
Peronsally i would go Acer since it seems a little bit better than Asus.


----------



## davidm71

Anyone play with the Acer XB271HK 4k monitor? Wondering if i should pull the trigger..

thanks


----------



## Icicle

Hi, I recently got the Acer XB271HU from acer recert. It is a March 2016 model. I've moved to this from an Asus PA248Q. Overall 165Hz and G sync have been a revelation in smoothness and now I cannot imagine going back to 60Hz. There are no dead or stuck pixels, and the image quality is quite good (comparable to the PA248Q which I've been very happy with in terms of pure picture quality). However, a couple issues are bugging me.

On black backgrounds, while moving the mouse pointer, with OD set to normal, I can see a slight blurry ghost pointer following it. Is this normal? I don't see visible ghosting on white background or in games.

Also, the backlight bleed seems to be worse than my existing Asus (which has some IPS glow but no BLB). At 30 brightness, the iphone camera captured the attached image. How bad would you say this is? I can actually make out slight bleed in videos that have black background in bottom right.


----------



## M3LON4

After few days testing it, the vertical pixel line issue seems less likely to happen when overclocked to 165 Hz. I was used to face it once a day at least, and didnt get any since I overclocked.


----------



## ReFFrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icicle*
> 
> Overall 165Hz and G sync have been a revelation in smoothness and now I cannot imagine going back to 60Hz.


Most of recent games you will be playing with G-Sync enabled and highest graphics settings will give you the same ~60 Hz (60 fps) refresh rate as you had with your old monitor. Because G-Sync actually reduces your refresh rate to the current fps value. Low refresh rates are very uncomfortable for eyes and G-Sync doesn't solve this problem.

So I have completely disabled G-Sync on my xb271hu+gtx 1080 and using only Fast Sync through nVidia control panel with ingame vsync off. Now it gives me constant 165 HZ refresh rate with almost no stuttering or input lag at any fps value. Of course, G-Sync is smoother than Fast Sync, but my eyes are hurting with less than 100 HZ refresh rates.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> So I have completely disabled G-Sync on my xb271hu+gtx 1080 and using only Fast Sync through nVidia control panel with ingame vsync off. Now it gives me constant 165 HZ refresh rate with almost no stuttering or input lag at any fps value. Of course, G-Sync is smoother than Fast Sync, but my eyes are hurting with less than 100 HZ refresh rates.


If you're getting enough frames per second to use fast sync comfortably, how are you not getting enough frames per second to use g-sync comfortably?


----------



## Icicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> Most of recent games you will be playing with G-Sync enabled and highest graphics settings will give you the same ~60 Hz (60 fps) refresh rate as you had with your old monitor. Because G-Sync actually reduces your refresh rate to the current fps value. Low refresh rates are very uncomfortable for eyes and G-Sync doesn't solve this problem.
> 
> So I have completely disabled G-Sync on my xb271hu+gtx 1080 and using only Fast Sync through nVidia control panel with ingame vsync off. Now it gives me constant 165 HZ refresh rate with almost no stuttering or input lag at any fps value. Of course, G-Sync is smoother than Fast Sync, but my eyes are hurting with less than 100 HZ refresh rates.


In my understanding, for Fast sync to work, you have to get greater than 165 fps all the time. Fast sync gets disabled under the operating refresh rate of the monitor I thought. I'm running the combination of g-sync + fast sync right now. Hence in games like Doom where FPS fluctuates between 130 and 175, it switches between g sync and fast sync based on which side of 165 one is.


----------



## guttheslayer

Just got myself a XB271HU 2 days ago but only managed to unbox today...



Testing for BLB doesnt seem very impressive...



What I got was August 2016 batch though...


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> Most of recent games you will be playing with G-Sync enabled and highest graphics settings will give you the same ~60 Hz (60 fps) refresh rate as you had with your old monitor. Because G-Sync actually reduces your refresh rate to the current fps value. Low refresh rates are very uncomfortable for eyes and G-Sync doesn't solve this problem.
> 
> So I have completely disabled G-Sync on my xb271hu+gtx 1080 and using only Fast Sync through nVidia control panel with ingame vsync off. Now it gives me constant 165 HZ refresh rate with almost no stuttering or input lag at any fps value. Of course, G-Sync is smoother than Fast Sync, but my eyes are hurting with less than 100 HZ refresh rates.


Doesnt make any sense.. I don't know any ( PC ) game which is stucked to 60 fps.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Just got myself a XB271HU 2 days ago but only managed to unbox today...
> 
> Testing for BLB doesnt seem very impressive...
> 
> What I got was August 2016 batch though...


Give it a few days of use and it should improve some.


----------



## ReFFrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icicle*
> 
> In my understanding, for Fast sync to work, you have to get greater than 165 fps all the time. Fast sync gets disabled under the operating refresh rate of the monitor I thought. I'm running the combination of g-sync + fast sync right now. Hence in games like Doom where FPS fluctuates between 130 and 175, it switches between g sync and fast sync based on which side of 165 one is.


I don't have tearing under 165 fps, nor at 60-80 fps with Fast Sync. With Adaptive Sync (half refresh rate) I had tearing, but not with Fast Sync.

So, I suppose it works under any fps. Not necessary to have fps higher than refresh rate.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Give it a few days of use and it should improve some.


The photo was taken with 60% brightness... Should i try it with 100%?


----------



## addicTix

Howgh.
I'm coming from the PG279Q-reserve.

I've noticed a problem on my PG279Q, and I'm not sure what it is.
Here's the instruction how I can reproduce it:
Quote:


> So the problem is, when you change the windows 10 background to that green solid color (the one with the tick http://prntscr.com/cgci5f), and you move the window, it looks like there is a line at all 4 corners of the window which is going up and down.
> And it looks like a shadow, above and under the window. Above the window, its a darker shadow and under the window, its a lighter one.
> 
> I recorded that issue, so you understand better what I mean.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-b4v4TEQ_E


Someone with a XB271HU answered in the PG279Q thread, that he has the same issue.
So I wanted to know, if anyone else with a XB271HU has the same problem as him and me.
The problem also occurs when I just open the OSD.

The strange thing about this is, its definitely not a Windows issue, nor a driver issue. It comes from the monitor, because when I connected my PS4 to my PG279Q, I could reproduce the issue there too.
But when I remote control my PC with teamviewer, I can also see the issue on my smartphone display, and that is what makes me thinking. When its a display problem from my PG279Q, why can I see it on my smartphone, too? And when I connected my TV to my PC, I couldn't really see the vertical shadow, but I could see a horizontal line which I can't see on my monitor. But I can barely see it on my phone, too.

So what is this? Do IPS displays have problems with that color? Because my monitor, my phone and my TV have IPS displays.
And another thing, as I saw this issue on the green color, I could also see it on normal background. Just very very very faint, almost not visible. Maybe its just imagination, but I'm not sure.
Its definitely not so annoying and visible like with the green background.
In games, I can also not see it.


----------



## rasucady

Hi guttheslayer
Ray here. My set is also august batch with 4.95
I don't really know how people test blb. I set my screen to eco mode which has a brightness of 44 and this is it



But if I were to max brightness to 100. This is what I get



In fact I hardly see anything with my eyes. So I just live with it. I think your blb is not so bad too


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Howgh.
> I'm coming from the PG279Q-reserve.
> 
> I've noticed a problem on my PG279Q, and I'm not sure what it is.
> Here's the instruction how I can reproduce it:
> Someone with a XB271HU answered in the PG279Q thread, that he has the same issue.
> So I wanted to know, if anyone else with a XB271HU has the same problem as him and me.
> The problem also occurs when I just open the OSD.
> 
> The strange thing about this is, its definitely not a Windows issue, nor a driver issue. It comes from the monitor, because when I connected my PS4 to my PG279Q, I could reproduce the issue there too.
> But when I remote control my PC with teamviewer, I can also see the issue on my smartphone display, and that is what makes me thinking. When its a display problem from my PG279Q, why can I see it on my smartphone, too? And when I connected my TV to my PC, I couldn't really see the vertical shadow, but I could see a horizontal line which I can't see on my monitor. But I can barely see it on my phone, too.
> 
> So what is this? Do IPS displays have problems with that color? Because my monitor, my phone and my TV have IPS displays.
> And another thing, as I saw this issue on the green color, I could also see it on normal background. Just very very very faint, almost not visible. Maybe its just imagination, but I'm not sure.
> Its definitely not so annoying and visible like with the green background.
> In games, I can also not see it.


I think there are two things going on... the main one I noticed is that there actually IS a shadow for windows, which you'll notice less or more depending on the background they are sitting on. To make it totally apparent, if you have a window over a very light background (or another window), you'll see it clearly. That seems to be an intentional design by Microsoft, so that the window has a clearer definition when over a light background.

The other thing you probably notice is that there's a thicker shadow that appears when you move the white window over the green background. That part is caused by "overshoot" of the pixel overdrive. What happens is, the pixels are trying to flip from white to green, but in order to speed up the transition, sometimes colors will undershoot or overshoot their target, then revert back to what they should be. If you look at any reviews on TFTCentral.co.uk, you'll see it mentioned a lot. If you turn off pixel overdrive, you should notice the dark trailing shadow disappear... but instead you'll probably notice a faint lighter trail instead.

If you use this site: http://www.testufo.com/#test=chase&background=008000&leading=FFFFFF&trailing=008000&distance=32&pps=960&height=180

You can see the ghosting / overshoot happening as you adjust your overdrive settings on the monitor.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> I think there are two things going on... the main one I noticed is that there actually IS a shadow for windows, which you'll notice less or more depending on the background they are sitting on. To make it totally apparent, if you have a window over a very light background (or another window), you'll see it clearly. That seems to be an intentional design by Microsoft, so that the window has a clearer definition when over a light background.
> 
> The other thing you probably notice is that there's a thicker shadow that appears when you move the white window over the green background. That part is caused by "overshoot" of the pixel overdrive. What happens is, the pixels are trying to flip from white to green, but in order to speed up the transition, sometimes colors will undershoot or overshoot their target, then revert back to what they should be. If you look at any reviews on TFTCentral.co.uk, you'll see it mentioned a lot. If you turn off pixel overdrive, you should notice the dark trailing shadow disappear... but instead you'll probably notice a faint lighter trail instead.
> 
> If you use this site: http://www.testufo.com/#test=chase&background=008000&leading=FFFFFF&trailing=008000&distance=32&pps=960&height=180
> 
> You can see the ghosting / overshoot happening as you adjust your overdrive settings on the monitor.


I don't mean the Shadow you can turn off in windows options








And overdrive doesn't seem to be the problem, because the darker shadow is still visible when I turn off OD.
When I set it to extreme, then I can cleary see the overshoot you're talking about.

Did you watch this video? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-b4v4TEQ_E
Thats the shadow I'm talking about


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> I don't mean the Shadow you can turn off in windows options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And overdrive doesn't seem to be the problem, because the darker shadow is still visible when I turn off OD.
> When I set it to extreme, then I can cleary see the overshoot you're talking about.
> 
> Did you watch this video? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-b4v4TEQ_E
> Thats the shadow I'm talking about


Hmm, I did watch the video before, but I just rewatched it... there's definitely a much larger and darker border around the window in the video. I was doing the test on my own XB271HU but the only shadow I was able to see was the one from the Windows UI. Is your own experience closer to what you see in the video? When I ran the testufo on my monitor, I don't get any sort of dark shadow once OD is turned off.

I also tested an image in Paint where I used that green color as the background, and put a white square in. I don't see any sort of dark shadow behind the square. I checked both my XB and my work monitor just now (U2412M)... don't see any issue. So might not be an IPS thing?

In your case, are you seeing that dark shadow all around the white box, or white windows?


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> I also tested an image in Paint where I used that green color as the background, and put a white square in. I don't see any sort of dark shadow behind the square. I checked both my XB and my work monitor just now (U2412M)... don't see any issue. So might not be an IPS thing?
> 
> In your case, are you seeing that dark shadow all around the white box, or white windows?


When I make your image fill the screen from top to bottom on my XB271HU, it does show a subtly darker green from the upper edge of the white rectangle all the way to the top of the screen and a subtly lighter green from the lower edge of the rectangle to the bottom. It's very subtle and hard to spot from a distance. I made an exaggerated picture to show what I mean:


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> The photo was taken with 60% brightness... Should i try it with 100%?


Brightness set to 20 - 25 should be around 120cd/m. Unless you're using the monitor in a particularly bright room that should be more than bright enough as well as mitigate bleed. I'd return or exchange it if it hasn't improved before your return window is up and you dislike it.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> When I make your image fill the screen from top to bottom on my XB271HU, it does show a subtly darker green from the upper edge of the white rectangle all the way to the top of the screen and a subtly lighter green from the lower edge of the rectangle to the bottom. It's very subtle and hard to spot from a distance. I made an exaggerated picture to show what I mean:


Yeah thats what it looks like for me, too.


----------



## MrBanks

Hey peeps new to this forum, I've read through countless pages on the vertical line issue and unfortunately my 2 brand new XB271HU arrived today with this exact issue. I've checked the firmware and I am outdated on that. Is anyone in the know about the issue being sorted via a patch or do the monitors need to be sent back? I've won the lottery on these monitors they're perfect and I don't really want to send them away but I will if its the only fix for them.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Yeah thats what it looks like for me, too.


Interesting! Hmmm, I'll have to look for that on my XB1 when I get home. It sounds like it's some sort of TCON issue, like the one that people can see if they display special patterns:
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Displays/Acer-XB270HU-27-1440P-144Hz-IPS-G-Sync-Monitor-Review/G-Sync-Errata-and-TCON-Artifa

For the record, I don't see anything like that on my U2412M at work.

Just to be sure it isn't something goofy going on with stretching the image (which I made smaller than 2560x1440), I'm uploading basically the same picture but full screen size for the monitor. The white box is to the left of center, not sure why I didn't bother to center it haha.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBanks*
> 
> Hey peeps new to this forum, I've read through countless pages on the vertical line issue and unfortunately my 2 brand new XB271HU arrived today with this exact issue. I've checked the firmware and I am outdated on that. Is anyone in the know about the issue being sorted via a patch or do the monitors need to be sent back? I've won the lottery on these monitors they're perfect and I don't really want to send them away but I will if its the only fix for them.


You will have to send it back to Acer. Here's a thread with more info http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751/page/30


----------



## NorcalTRD

Just got mine in, July 2016 batch.
No dead pixels, barely noticeable BLB near middle bottom screens screw.
Going to give it a game play test now.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> When I make your image fill the screen from top to bottom on my XB271HU, it does show a subtly darker green from the upper edge of the white rectangle all the way to the top of the screen and a subtly lighter green from the lower edge of the rectangle to the bottom. It's very subtle and hard to spot from a distance. I made an exaggerated picture to show what I mean:


Hmm, I just tried it but I'm not seeing that same effect, even if I stare at it from like 2" away. I wonder if Acer has started using a slightly different panel at some point? I also have yet to see the line-down-the-middle bug, but that could be due to not hitting the scenarios that cause it.

Anyway, my panel is AUO_M270DAN02_6Q0, at least according to the service menu.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Hmm, I just tried it but I'm not seeing that same effect, even if I stare at it from like 2" away. I wonder if Acer has started using a slightly different panel at some point? I also have yet to see the line-down-the-middle bug, but that could be due to not hitting the scenarios that cause it.
> 
> Anyway, my panel is AUO_M270DAN02_6Q0, at least according to the service menu.


Maybe you can see it better, when you just set the color as a background (not putting it into paint and make a white rectangle), then open explorer for example and move the window from left to right.
Thats how its easier to spot the darker shadow over the white window, and the lighter under it.
When I just look at your picture, its harder to spot but its there when you know what you're looking for.

But the thing is, I have a Asus PG279Q, rwtd has a XB271HU. We both have the same "issue".
Maybe some people see the issue, some not - like Pixel Inversion.
Some people say, the PG278Q or any other TN 144 Hz 1440p monitor has a super good panel. Others say, its the worst because of the Pixel Inversion, which the people who say its a great panel obviously cannot see.


----------



## jlp0209

Got an email notification from Acer that my monitor has been repaired and will be shipped back. It was shipped to Acer last Friday 9/9, arrived at Acer yesterday, testing today, and is already being shipped out. My case status shows the same serial number so I'm pretty certain I'll be getting my same good monitor back. Hopefully with the updated firmware. And no scratches or anything on the screen from careless technicians. The process so far has been much easier and quicker than I expected. Fingers crossed!


----------



## fxsoap

I bit the bullet and returned my monitor to Microcenter. The ghosting playing high refresh rate games (BF3/BF4/Hitman Absolution) and some older games (Left for Dead 2) was getting too much for me coming from a higher end CRT. Hopefully the next gen of monitors will be 1ms and not have these issues.

I miss the size and viewing angle already from the XBu....


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxsoap*
> 
> I bit the bullet and returned my monitor to Microcenter. The ghosting playing high refresh rate games (BF3/BF4/Hitman Absolution) and some older games (Left for Dead 2) was getting too much for me coming from a higher end CRT. Hopefully the next gen of monitors will be 1ms and not have these issues.
> 
> I miss the size and viewing angle already from the XBu....


Surely, next year, we'll see 4K 120+ Hz with built-in strobing from Samsung and LG. I, too, am still making my CRT last as long as possible.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Surely, next year, we'll see 4K 120+ Hz with built-in strobing from Samsung and LG. I, too, am still making my CRT last as long as possible.


We'll be seeing 100-120hz OLEDs from LG after they showed HFR @ IFA event. These will of course all be TVs most likely, which really i'm fine with if they make one in between 40-45", preferably 40".


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Surely, next year, we'll see 4K 120+ Hz with built-in strobing from Samsung and LG. I, too, am still making my CRT last as long as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be seeing 100-120hz OLEDs from LG after they showed HFR @ IFA event. These will of course all be TVs most likely, which really i'm fine with if they make one in between 40-45", preferably 40".
Click to expand...

Praying they have good input lag!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Praying they have good input lag!


Define "good", at best they may be 20ms, if they're close to 10ms i'd be rather impressed haha. At least the pixel response will be 0.1ms guaranteed


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Maybe you can see it better, when you just set the color as a background (not putting it into paint and make a white rectangle), then open explorer for example and move the window from left to right.
> Thats how its easier to spot the darker shadow over the white window, and the lighter under it.
> When I just look at your picture, its harder to spot but its there when you know what you're looking for.
> 
> But the thing is, I have a Asus PG279Q, rwtd has a XB271HU. We both have the same "issue".
> Maybe some people see the issue, some not - like Pixel Inversion.
> Some people say, the PG278Q or any other TN 144 Hz 1440p monitor has a super good panel. Others say, its the worst because of the Pixel Inversion, which the people who say its a great panel obviously cannot see.


Ok yeah, I wasn't seeing it very well with the stationary picture, but when I use that background and know what to look for, I definitely see the dark part that extends to the top of the screen. My guess is it's related to the TCON Artifact thing that I mentioned before. The link I posted doesn't seem to work well, but the website they reference is this techmind.org website. This test in particular got my monitor to do some crazy stuff!
http://www.techmind.org/lcd/dotinvrgb.html

If your window is only like 1/4 of the screen, then it'll produce some weird artifacts horizontally across the rest of the screen. It is also funky because as you change the size of the window, the effect strengthens or weakens. It could've been my imagination, but the vertical shadow from the white window on a green screen also intensified when I was moving the separate window below it.

At any rate, I wouldn't worry about it, unless you are seeing this artifact pretty regularly. I think it affects a lot of different monitors, at least the 1440p ones.


----------



## Laucien

Did anyone buy one from Amazon Europe (.de, .co.uk, .es, .it or .fr) these past few days? I've been asking support but they can't confirm if the inventory they got is new or not so I Was wondering if anyone bought one from them recently what manufacturing date they got.

Amazon UK doesn't seem to have stock (shipped and sold directly by them, not a third party) but Spain and Germany were saying 'only 2 in stock' until a few days back and are now back to just saying 'In Stock' so I'm thinking they got a new batch.


----------



## TheBoom

So Acer just did a 1-1 home replacement for my xb271hu. Firmware confirmed to be latest 4.95 and I haven't seen the vertical line issue till now.

However I did notice that the power on time was 14 hours. Do Acer power on the monitor to check for issues before packing it into the box? Seems kinda weird since the first one didn't have that much of power on time upon receipt of the monitor.


----------



## rasucady

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> So Acer just did a 1-1 home replacement for my xb271hu. Firmware confirmed to be latest 4.95 and I haven't seen the vertical line issue till now.
> 
> However I did notice that the power on time was 14 hours. Do Acer power on the monitor to check for issues before packing it into the box? Seems kinda weird since the first one didn't have that much of power on time upon receipt of the monitor.


mine was 10 mins when I checked after some setting up. So I don't think so they do that


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> So Acer just did a 1-1 home replacement for my xb271hu. Firmware confirmed to be latest 4.95 and I haven't seen the vertical line issue till now.
> 
> However I did notice that the power on time was 14 hours. Do Acer power on the monitor to check for issues before packing it into the box? Seems kinda weird since the first one didn't have that much of power on time upon receipt of the monitor.


Yes they do that every now and then.
When I RMA'ed my XB270HU, they replaced the panel and tested it for 24hrs (but that doesn't mean you'll get a flawless one lol)


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Yes they do that every now and then.
> When I RMA'ed my XB270HU, they replaced the panel and tested it for 24hrs (but that doesn't mean you'll get a flawless one lol)


I was just afraid they might have sent me a refurbished one instead. Or a set that was rejected by someone else. Either way it seems fine with no dead pixels and the latest firmware so I think i'll keep it as it is.

I'm not sure if I just didn't notice it with the previous set but there seems to be some blb going on in the bottom center though.


----------



## Pereb

Could anyone who has the new firmware please test for inverse ghosting with normal OD? I'd like to know whether they improved it in newer firmwares. It's most noticeable at 60Hz.


----------



## jlp0209

Received my monitor back from Acer today for the firmware update. While the packaging was horrible -just 2 boxes taped together and merely a plastic bag covering the screen / minimal protection- the monitor arrived scratch free and scuff free. I received my same monitor back. Hooked it up and it has been updated to the latest firmware, photo attached. They didn't touch my user settings so I don't need to re-calibrate it which is cool. Overall it took exactly a week. So for those in the U.S., Acer U.S. seems to know what the deal is with the firmware. A receipt was taped to the monitor specifically stating they reproduced the issue, updated firmware, tested, sent back to customer. It's still a pain to ship it away, but Acer came through in my case so I'm happy.

@Pereb- how do I test for inverse ghosting? Tell me what you'd like me to try and I'll give it a go when I can.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> @Pereb- how do I test for inverse ghosting? Tell me what you'd like me to try and I'll give it a go when I can.


Set the monitor to 60Hz (would appreciate it if you tried with both 60Hz and 144Hz), OD Normal, and move a window around or scroll through a webpage such as this forum. Inverse ghosting will show as a bright trail on dark objects, and a dark trail on bright objects (if you want an obvious example, just set the OD to extreme). Thanks!


----------



## Falkentyne

Can one of you guys dump the firmware for those unlucky people who get the troll Acer reps who claim there's no bios upgrade?
Acer's refusing to even acknowledge a firmware exists...what

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/m-p/456222#M3752

This should be able to flash it.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/free-shipping-RT809F-LCD-ISP-programmer-with-7-adapters-sop8-test-clip-ICSP-board-ISP-cable/32282316644.html


----------



## jlp0209

@Pereb: Looks like crap with OD set to extreme haha, I see the ghosting when scrolling this page and windows in general. With OD set to normal it isn't nearly as bad. Some trailing but not bad at all. Tried at 60Hz.

Edit- I also just tried 144hz. OD set to extreme I still notice ghosting but it isn't nearly as bad as 60Hz. Nothing was fixed I'm guessing with new firmware.

@Falkentyne- I'd have no idea what to do with one of those devices, let alone desire to spend $60 on that. I can't believe some Acer support reps are so dumb that they deny there's even an issue. Wow. I didn't call, I chatted online with support and the woman knew right away what the issue was. Guess I got lucky. I'm like the only person I've seen who actually got his monitor fixed without issue. Maybe there was 1 person on the Acer forum who had success.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> @Pereb: Looks like crap with OD set to extreme haha, I see the ghosting when scrolling this page and windows in general. With OD set to normal it isn't nearly as bad. Some trailing but not bad at all. Tried at 60Hz.
> 
> Edit- I also just tried 144hz. OD set to extreme I still notice ghosting but it isn't nearly as bad as 60Hz. Nothing was fixed I'm guessing with new firmware.
> 
> @Falkentyne- I'd have no idea what to do with one of those devices, let alone desire to spend $60 on that. I can't believe some Acer support reps are so dumb that they deny there's even an issue. Wow. I didn't call, I chatted online with support and the woman knew right away what the issue was. Guess I got lucky. I'm like the only person I've seen who actually got his monitor fixed without issue. Maybe there was 1 person on the Acer forum who had success.


You want OD set to normal, setting it to extreme only causes overshoot with negligible gains to response times.


----------



## xg4m3

Yesterday i've asked in the local store here if they have the revisioned models with Gsync fix and they even didnt know what i was talking about. Even if i decide to get it now, the safest option to get the latest batch is over Amazon.

Cons of living in Croatia







They even told me that since the day they have it, they never sold a single unit







I feel like the only one crazy enough to buy in this country.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> @Pereb: Looks like crap with OD set to extreme haha, I see the ghosting when scrolling this page and windows in general. With OD set to normal it isn't nearly as bad. Some trailing but not bad at all. Tried at 60Hz.
> 
> Edit- I also just tried 144hz. OD set to extreme I still notice ghosting but it isn't nearly as bad as 60Hz. Nothing was fixed I'm guessing with new firmware.
> 
> @Falkentyne- I'd have no idea what to do with one of those devices, let alone desire to spend $60 on that. I can't believe some Acer support reps are so dumb that they deny there's even an issue. Wow. I didn't call, I chatted online with support and the woman knew right away what the issue was. Guess I got lucky. I'm like the only person I've seen who actually got his monitor fixed without issue. Maybe there was 1 person on the Acer forum who had success.


Thanks. Yeah, inverse ghosting is normal with OD extreme. Personally I can notice some slight inverse ghosting at 144Hz with OD normal, but subtle. It's much more noticeable at 60Hz which is annoying when using the HDMI input.

EDIT : To me, with OD extreme, the ghosting is worse at 144Hz than 60Hz. Maybe they did update their overdrive table.


----------



## davidm71

At Microcenter now.. guys do I have your recommendation to pick one up or pass??

Thanks

Edit: Just got one with July manufacture date. Will I have the firmware issue??


----------



## rasucady

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> At Microcenter now.. guys do I have your recommendation to pick one up or pass??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: Just got one with July manufacture date. Will I have the firmware issue??


you can check is it on 4.95


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rasucady*
> 
> you can check is it on 4.95


How do I tell? Not displayed anywhere on the OSD.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> How do I tell? Not displayed anywhere on the OSD.


You have to enter service mode.

To enter it: Press 5,5,4,4,2,3,5; 1 is the first button starting from the left, 6 is the power button.
Power cycle the monitor with the switch to turn it off.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You have to enter service mode.
> 
> To enter it: Press 5,5,4,4,2,3,5; 1 is the first button starting from the left, 6 is the power button.
> Power cycle the monitor with the switch to turn it off.


Doesn't do any thing. Maybe they changed the numbers?

Edit: Found youtube video saying that you got to shut off the monitor and press the left most (1) button for three seconds and then power on. That worked and I got into the service menu. Got OSD:4.95/ FW ver 5.3 and 20160526_0_2434_14.


----------



## davidm71

May possibly return this for the PG279Q. Seems like a better designed product. The Acer looks juvenile in design with the Predator logo and all. Wish I knew Asus threw in a joystick to control the OSD. The one on the Acer is a pain to use.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> May possibly return this for the PG279Q. Seems like a better designed product. The Acer looks juvenile in design with the Predator logo and all. Wish I knew Asus threw in a joystick to control the OSD. The one on the Acer is a pain to use.


Agree on the build quality vs. the PG279Q as well as the OSD and joystick. There are links earlier in this thread of alternate stands you can use with the Acer if you hate the standard one. How's your screen quality though on the Acer? Asus has the exact same QC issues as Acer and if you got a good Acer you should consider keeping it. I am not sure if Asus has corrected the firmware (vertical line) issue so you need to worry about that too. The new ViewSonic doesn't have the firmware issue, you could consider that as well. I found build quality to be really nice, better than Acer and on same level as Asus. No joystick though. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Agree on the build quality vs. the PG279Q as well as the OSD and joystick. There are links earlier in this thread of alternate stands you can use with the Acer if you hate the standard one. How's your screen quality though on the Acer? Asus has the exact same QC issues as Acer and if you got a good Acer you should consider keeping it. I am not sure if Asus has corrected the firmware (vertical line) issue so you need to worry about that too. The new ViewSonic doesn't have the firmware issue, you could consider that as well. I found build quality to be really nice, better than Acer and on same level as Asus. No joystick though. Good luck with whatever you decide.


Not sure about BLB. My only complaint is on the buttons on the OSD being a real pain to navigate. The stand looks clunky as well. The graphics look sick at least. Microcenter price matched Amazon on the Acer though at 748 vs 799. Asus is 799 though. Not sure if I can get to Microcenter today though. Here's a photo of the blb but my iPhone over exposed the photo. In realty not that noticeable.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Doesn't do any thing. Maybe they changed the numbers?
> 
> Edit: Found youtube video saying that you got to shut off the monitor and press the left most (1) button for three seconds and then power on. That worked and I got into the service menu. Got OSD:4.95/ FW ver 5.3 and 20160526_0_2434_14.


Seems so. Now that I know I'll be sure to mention it the next time someone asks.


----------



## TheBoom

From what I've seen and heard the blb on the Asus is far worse. I also probably got a really good set so maybe I'm just lucky with this one.

Also tried to look for inverse ghosting and at 165hz OD extreme I can't seem to see any actually. Or its not noticeable enough.

That being said whats the advantage of OD extreme?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> From what I've seen and heard the blb on the Asus is far worse. I also probably got a really good set so maybe I'm just lucky with this one.
> 
> Also tried to look for inverse ghosting and at 165hz OD extreme I can't seem to see any actually. Or its not noticeable enough.
> 
> That being said whats the advantage of OD extreme?


On the XB270HU it results in slightly improved response times at the cost of overshoot.

It's possible they've improved it with the XB271HU or later revisions of it. We can't know for certain unless it gets reviewed or tested by TFTC, Prad, or somewhere/someone else with the equipment to test it.


----------



## fxsoap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Yesterday i've asked in the local store here if they have the revisioned models with Gsync fix and they even didnt know what i was talking about. Even if i decide to get it now, the safest option to get the latest batch is over Amazon.
> 
> Cons of living in Croatia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They even told me that since the day they have it, they never sold a single unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like the only one crazy enough to buy in this country.


The issue doesn't happen to everyone and can be easily mitigated/ignored.

You'll be the coolest croatian there, go for it!


----------



## M3LON4

didnt get the issue since I overclocked, pretty sure it's not a coincidence and it has a real effect


----------



## Laucien

A couple quick questions guys.

From what I can see this is a multivoltage unit, right? I can plug it straight into 220v we use here in Argentina. Can I also swap the cable for a local one instead of using something like a travel adapter? I think the power brick is built into the screen itself, right?.


----------



## Ozan Akin

I received my acer today. I ordered it from amazon september 10. The monitor man. date july 2016 . but the fw version is old. There is no dead pixel or blb almost perfect. a little ips glow bottum right corner . Can I replacement a new monitor with new fw?


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozan Akin*
> 
> . Can I replacement a new monitor with new fw?


Did you got the vertical pixel line issue ? If not, there is no reason to ask for a replacement.
And even if you have it, you have to consider getting latest fw with a worst panel at the end. I wouldnt take the risk with mine ( especially when the issue seems to be a lot less likely to happen at 165 Hz )


----------



## Ozan Akin

how can I test that issue ?


----------



## TheBoom

Easier way seems to be
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozan Akin*
> 
> how can I test that issue ?


Easiest way seems to be to do a fresh install of drivers then enable gsync for both fullscreen and windowed apps in the nvidia control panel and immediately launch a game after that. Then all you have to do is alt tab or exit the game and the line should appear. At least that was how it happened to me with the old set every time.


----------



## 398368

⁣⁣


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cxrn*
> 
> Is there a .icc profile available anywhere?
> 
> Would a profile for XB270 work?
> 
> I'm considering getting a ColorMunki but until then I could do well with a decent ICC profile.


I wouldn't bother with someone else's ICC profile, unless you're dealing with something like a wide gamut display (which this isn't). But if you look in this thread, you should be able to find quite a few profiles posted. From my experience, the gamut should be close to 100% sRGB, though your whitepoint will probably vary. A lot of people have yellow/greenish tints, but at least one person has mentioned a blue tint. Also, the amount of tint varies from panel to panel, which is especially apparent when people purchase 2 monitors and the screens look totally different. The other factor that a profile could help with is the gamma, but even that shouldn't be too far off by default.

Your best bet is to pick up the ColorMunki, but in the meantime if you want to just eyeball it, you should try lowering green and red, if you have a yellow tint.


----------



## davidm71

Been comparing the XB271HU against the Asus PG279Q and I have a few observations. The white colors look more creamy and the blues look aquatic on the Acer. There is definitely less IPS glow on the Acer but the colors on the Asus look more vivid. Love the OSD joystick but unfortunately I experienced the pixel shift bug. With a Microcenter extended warranty may keep it for a few months and swap for a working one later or just keep the Acer as the color scheme matches my motherboards coloring. What to do..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Been comparing the XB271HU against the Asus PG279Q and I have a few observations. The white colors look more creamy and the blues look aquatic on the Acer. There is definitely less IPS glow on the Acer but the colors on the Asus look more vivid. Love the OSD joystick but unfortunately I experienced the pixel shift bug. With a Microcenter extended warranty may keep it for a few months and swap for a working one later or just keep the Acer as the color scheme matches my motherboards coloring. *What to do*..


Which has less backlight bleed? Might want to also get a colorimeter, calibrate them the best you can, then compare again.


----------



## davidm71

I'd say the Acer has about 20 percent less bleed but enough that it's noticible in a dark room though practically not noticible when gaming. There's also a hairline amount of light escaping around the edges of the seal - not bad though. I'm more concerned about the ips glow on the Asus though the colors on the Asus are dead on accurate and whites look white. This is confirmed by the PC Magazine review that's on the web - google it. Only thing is their bios is bugged. For some reason my system refused to post a picture the first few times I tried using it. Was weird. Went away. Recently upgraded the GOP drivers on video card hoping this might solve syncing issues. Time will tell.


----------



## Shardnax

I wouldn't trust Asus not to send cherry picked samples to reviewers. I'd believe they've got good stock calibration if most people here and other forums measured theirs and they were under 2dE on average. I haven't been reading the PG279Q thread though.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I wouldn't trust Asus not to send cherry picked samples to reviewers. I'd believe they've got good stock calibration if most people here and other forums measured theirs and they were under 2dE on average. I haven't been reading the PG279Q thread though.


There's a lot of comments on Asus forums about bad back light bleed and ips glow, and the pixel line shift bug is a problem if you've got OCD but otherwise looks great!


----------



## Ozan Akin

Can someone encounter this problem at games. Like rainbow effect


Look at the sky you can see


now under water at dark scene.


----------



## kackbird

Hey folks,

like most of you I was really worried if the XB271HU is worth taking part in the lottery. Now that I have it here, I have to say that it looks really good thus far. I have just set it to 144 Hz and it's so buttery smooth, I already love it.

My previous monitors were the Dell 2007WFP (also an IPS panel) and the Samsung S24B350D (TN), both 60 Hz. I remember that there was also quite the lottery going on with the Dell at the time, but I got lucky then and loved it ever since, although the picture got a little bit yellowish over the years and it's just 20''. The Samsung feels underwhelming, I can't get good colors on it and it's quite annoying that they shift heavily when I slip a few inches down in my chair. So, to conclude this intro, I was probably already rather a fan of IPS before I got this one.

Now for the part that probably some of you are interested in - BLB and IPS glow of this gorgeous piece of technology. I prepared for the worst and was baffled by the result - I cannot see any of it! No visible BLB at brightness level 80. I can notice some IPS glow in the corners on a black screen when I move very close. That's absolutely normal for IPS panels and, compared to my Dell, there is a big improvement in that regard.

Of course, you don't have to take my word for it and frankly I was also very interested if my eyes were just deceived, so I started the Eizo Monitor Test and made some photos in complete darkness with a black screen. Camera is the Nokia Lumia 1520 smartphone with 1/4s, 1/25s and 1/80s of shutter speed. I am not a savvy photographer, so bear with me for the lens distortion etc.. So here we go:

1/4s


1/25s


1/80s


Almost all of the visibly different areas seem to be IPS glow. I'd say that only the spot directly above the logo looks a tad bit like bleed and maybe a minor stripe from top center to right. As you can see from the images, it is already hard to notice under such artificial conditions. To give you an impression how it really looks, I have made this picture which adequately shows you the real deal:



As it was almost pitch-black in the room, there is a lot of random noise in the picture. The spot on the lower right is slight IPS glow as the camera was a bit off to the left. The brighter orange spot beneath the monitor is a piece of styrofoam illuminated by a red LED. So you may imagine now that it's (at least for me) not humanly possible to notice any BLB in real-world conditions.

As for uniformity, I made this picture which makes it seem absolutely flawless - white as white can be:



There was only one thing which was not really perfect. I noticed during the Eizo test that there is some slight banding. I have to get a bit closer to really notice it (< 2 feet). It is not easy to see on a blue gradient, but somewhat apparent in red, green and also white to a degree. I made you a picture so that you can see and decide yourself:



The moire comes from the camera as I was under one feet away. I can see 5 somewhat distinctive bands.

Altogether: This monitor is pure awesomeness on first impression. Either I was really lucky in the lottery or they have finally fixed their QC. The firmware is from 2015/12, so it's not the newest edition. Therefore, I'm a bit worried that the vertical line displacement issue might occur. If so, I'll certainly share it. Now I'll head off for some gaming to get a feeling of the whole package, especially 144 Hz and G-Sync.

What do you think of this one?


----------



## 398368

⁣⁣


----------



## Ozan Akin

Some banding issues and I want replacement. monitor look great no blb, a little glow but this banding issue pff.


----------



## Marctraider

Was thinking about buying this monitor next to my 32" XB321Hk and use it for my serious games where id rather have high hertz and minimal input lag.

Does it have strobe tech? also does gsync support up to 160+hz?

Im also worried about how to set it up, good thing for the small
bezels I should probably get a monitor desktop arm so i can easily reposition monitors to the primary.

You guys think its practical?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Was thinking about buying this monitor next to my 32" XB321Hk and use it for my serious games where id rather have high hertz and minimal input lag.
> 
> Does it have strobe tech? also does gsync support up to 160+hz?
> 
> Im also worried about how to set it up, good thing for the small
> bezels I should probably get a monitor desktop arm so i can easily reposition monitors to the primary.
> 
> You guys think its practical?


Yes, it has NVidia's strobe tech called ULMB, which is supported at 85Hz, 100Hz, and 120Hz on this monitor. I really like [email protected] and Fast Sync in BF4.

I had read an old article on TFTCentral where they cited the G-Sync range at 30-144Hz. However, I was corrected by another member a few pages back that the G-Sync module will work up to 165Hz on this model. Sure enough, I tested it in G-Sync Pendulum demo and it seems to work.


----------



## ReFFrs

Everyone who have said that *Fast Sync* works only when game fps is higher than monitor's refresh rate are WRONG.

You can download NVIDIA demo http://www.nvidia.co.uk/coolstuff/demos#!/g-sync and test the NoVsync mode with standard settings at first, and afterwards with Fast Sync enabled in NVIDIA control panel.

For more obvious picture click the "Test Pattern" button.

With "FPS Sliders" button you can change fps to be lower than monitor's refresh rate.

So, with Fast Sync enabled there are NO tearing at ANY fps, while with simple NoVsync there is tearing.

Tested with refresh rate 165 Hz.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Yes, it has NVidia's strobe tech called ULMB, which is supported at 85Hz, 100Hz, and 120Hz on this monitor. I really like [email protected] and Fast Sync in BF4.
> 
> I had read an old article on TFTCentral where they cited the G-Sync range at 30-144Hz. However, I was corrected by another member a few pages back that the G-Sync module will work up to 165Hz on this model. Sure enough, I tested it in G-Sync Pendulum demo and it seems to work.


Thanks for the response!

Ill be getting the monitor tomorrow









I probably dont want to attempt fast sync as the competitive game i play is really cpu hungry and unfortunately its not Counterstrike, drops to 70-80 fps are common, i think at those framerates id be better off with gsync or no sync at all. I dont expect any noticable input lag with gsync on, compared to my xb321hk where for minimum input lag id have to cap ingame fps to 55 to minimize it.

another factor is that i feel that maximum possible fps does affect hitreg in many games in my experience, and simply makes mouse movement smoother cuz it can register more mouse input events.

So I guess it will be ULMB, Gsync with 150~ ingame cap, or nothing at all.

Is there a problem with ULMB and overdrive on this panel?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozan Akin*
> 
> Some banding issues and I want replacement. monitor look great no blb, a little glow but this banding issue pff.


Banding is not an issue,get used to it. That's the 16.3M color limit of 8 bits.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Banding is not an issue,get used to it. That's the 16.3M color limit of 8 bits.


Banding cannot be solved without circumventing Nvidia geforce drivers, its an artificial driver limitation.

Not sure on AMD or Nvidia+OSX drivers tho. My former 10 bit advertised screen was useless in that regard.

Nvidia forced you to buy an overly expensive Quatro card to make 10 bit work.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Thanks for the response!
> 
> Ill be getting the monitor tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably dont want to attempt fast sync as the competitive game i play is really cpu hungry and unfortunately its not Counterstrike, drops to 70-80 fps are common, i think at those framerates id be better off with gsync or no sync at all. I dont expect any noticable input lag with gsync on, compared to my xb321hk where for minimum input lag id have to cap ingame fps to 55 to minimize it.
> 
> another factor is that i feel that maximum possible fps does affect hitreg in many games in my experience, and simply makes mouse movement smoother cuz it can register more mouse input events.
> 
> So I guess it will be ULMB, Gsync with 150~ ingame cap, or nothing at all.
> 
> Is there a problem with ULMB and overdrive on this panel?


I hope you are aware that you cannot use ULMB and G-Sync at the same time. This is why if you want blur reduction, it's better to have Fast Sync to help with input latency and eliminate tearing.

ULMB on this panel doesn't have overdrive control, currently. Not sure if new models allow this yet. As far as ghosting, all IPS panels with blur reduction will have noticeable ghosting at the top and bottom of the panel. Do the fullscreen test to see this: http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Banding cannot be solved without circumventing Nvidia geforce drivers, its an artificial driver limitation.
> 
> Not sure on AMD or Nvidia+OSX drivers tho. My former 10 bit advertised screen was useless in that regard.
> 
> Nvidia forced you to buy an overly expensive Quatro card to make 10 bit work.


I think it should work in games. Quadro cards are work related cards,in fact i think that's where GeForce cards don't work,programs like Photoshop or similar.

Anyways nVidia will surely support 10 bit in games,now that HDR is getting mainstream. Pascal has support for HDR - One of the aspects of HDR is that it brings 10 bit content with REC 2020 color space to properly take use of those 1B+ colors. So banding will probably be something of the past.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I hope you are aware that you cannot use ULMB and G-Sync at the same time. This is why if you want blur reduction, it's better to have Fast Sync to help with input latency and eliminate tearing.
> 
> ULMB on this panel doesn't have overdrive control, currently. Not sure if new models allow this yet. As far as ghosting, all IPS panels with blur reduction will have noticeable ghosting at the top and bottom of the panel. Do the fullscreen test to see this: http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1


Yeah i was aware of it. Im not too worried about ghosting, mainly tearing above 60hz.

Fast sync wont be an option as its pretty jerky at low 70-90 fps, Ill see what the best combo will be.

I expect there to be a lot less tearing without Gsync at 70-150 fps, and ofcourse none with gsync on.


----------



## ReFFrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Yeah i was aware of it. Im not too worried about ghosting, mainly tearing above 60hz.
> 
> Fast sync wont be an option as its pretty jerky at low 70-90 fps, Ill see what the best combo will be.
> 
> I expect there to be a lot less tearing without Gsync at 70-150 fps, and ofcourse none with gsync on.


G-Sync is the worst techology ever because it hurts your eyes badly by reducing refresh rate to 50-80 Hz (depending on your ingame fps).

Fast Sync doesn't reduce refresh rate and keeps it constant 165 Hz, so it's 100% comfortable for eyes.


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> G-Sync is the worst techology ever because it hurts your eyes badly by reducing refresh rate to 50-80 Hz (depending on your ingame fps).
> 
> Fast Sync doesn't reduce refresh rate and keeps it constant 165 Hz, so it's 100% comfortable for eyes.


From what I read here, Gsynch does hurt nothing but AMD fanboys.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Yeah i was aware of it. Im not too worried about ghosting, mainly tearing above 60hz.
> 
> Fast sync wont be an option as its pretty jerky at low 70-90 fps, Ill see what the best combo will be.
> 
> I expect there to be a lot less tearing without Gsync at 70-150 fps, and ofcourse none with gsync on.
> 
> 
> 
> G-Sync is the worst techology ever because it hurts your eyes badly by reducing refresh rate to 50-80 Hz (depending on your ingame fps).
> 
> Fast Sync doesn't reduce refresh rate and keeps it constant 165 Hz, so it's 100% comfortable for eyes.
Click to expand...

TIL
50 FPS VRR hurts eyes


----------



## ravdo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> G-Sync is the worst techology ever because it hurts your eyes badly by reducing refresh rate to 50-80 Hz (depending on your ingame fps).
> 
> Fast Sync doesn't reduce refresh rate and keeps it constant 165 Hz, so it's 100% comfortable for eyes.


What do you mean by hurting the eyes? The screen doesn't flicker or does anything weird








I even set it to 23Hz when watching movies, and it never hurt my eyes


----------



## ReFFrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> From what I read here, Gsynch does hurt nothing but AMD fanboys.


I'm NVIDIA fanboy with GTX 1080 and XB271HU.

I have tried many games including Witcher 3, Rise of Tomb Raider, Just Cause 3 etc. both with GSYNC and Fast Sync. I can definitely confirm that after ~30 minutes playing with GSYNC at 55-80 fps (equals refresh rate) my eyes starting to hurt and slight headache begins, so eyes are going to become tired very quickly.

With Fast Sync at constant 165 Hz I can play for hours without any noticeable inconveniences and feel much better comparing to GSYNC

Maybe just it test yourself?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> Maybe just it test yourself?


Yes, because comparing 50-80 FPS to 165+ FPS is super legit.


----------



## ReFFrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Yes, because comparing 50-80 FPS to 165+ FPS is super legit.


Fast Sync at 165 Hz doesnt mean 165+ FPS.

Fps is still 50-80, only monitor's refresh rate is 165 Hz.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> Fast Sync at 165 Hz doesnt mean 165+ FPS.
> 
> Fps is still 50-80, only monitor's refresh rate is 165 Hz.


That's ANY display ever running withOUT any sort of sync solution.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> G-Sync is the worst techology ever because it hurts your eyes badly by reducing refresh rate to 50-80 Hz (depending on your ingame fps).
> 
> Fast Sync doesn't reduce refresh rate and keeps it constant 165 Hz, so it's 100% comfortable for eyes.


Now I've seen it all.


----------



## BangBangPlay

So I've been away from the forums for a while and it appears that nothing has changed regarding panel lottery and nit picking. It's a wonder that manufacturers even take chances on these types of monitors. I am still enjoying my XB270HU, although I haven't had much time to game recently thanks to the arrival of my second child. I'm glad I took a chance last year and I have never noticed headaches or eye strain from gaming with Gsync, although everyone's physiology is different...


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> G-Sync is the worst techology ever because it hurts your eyes badly by reducing refresh rate to 50-80 Hz (depending on your ingame fps).
> 
> Fast Sync doesn't reduce refresh rate and keeps it constant 165 Hz, so it's 100% comfortable for eyes.


What are you talking about dude... Nothing you said made sense..


----------



## Marctraider

Got the XB271HU today. Wow @ 165hz, or 100+hz for that matter. Almost tempted to buy a second one and put them side by side and mount them on a dual monitor arm...

An ditch my XB321HK. The pixel density is ofcourse higher on it, but its not THAT bad.

Quality wise the panels seem about the same, calibrating the new one with my current one was no issue at all. No uneven backlight bleed and no weird (sub) pixels


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> G-Sync is the worst techology ever because it hurts your eyes badly by reducing refresh rate to 50-80 Hz (depending on your ingame fps).
> 
> Fast Sync doesn't reduce refresh rate and keeps it constant 165 Hz, so it's 100% comfortable for eyes.


"YOUR EYES CANT TELL THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 60HZ AND 120HZ"

Is about as stupid as what you just posted...


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Got the XB271HU today. Wow @ 165hz, or 100+hz for that matter. Almost tempted to buy a second one and put them side by side and mount them on a dual monitor arm...
> 
> An ditch my XB321HK. The pixel density is ofcourse higher on it, but its not THAT bad.
> 
> Quality wise the panels seem about the same, calibrating the new one with my current one was no issue at all. No uneven backlight bleed and no weird (sub) pixels


Glad your liking the new monitor, ive been going through my games list and even older games are buttery smooth and pop with vibrant colors. Makes games so much more immersive!


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cxrn*
> 
> Is there a .icc profile available anywhere?
> 
> Would a profile for XB270 work?
> 
> I'm considering getting a ColorMunki but until then I could do well with a decent ICC profile.


If you're still in the market for a ColorMunki, B&H has them on sale for $99 until midnight!
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/798928-REG/X_Rite_CMUNDIS_ColorMunki_Display.html


----------



## ReFFrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> "YOUR EYES CANT TELL THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 60HZ AND 120HZ"
> 
> Is about as stupid as what you just posted...


Gsync sets the refresh rate to be equal to ingame fps.

Most of recent games at max settings and 2k resolution will result in 55-80 fps. So, the same will be the monitor's refresh rate in Hz.

It's like playing on an old LCD monitor with max 60 Hz refresh rate, even if you have XB271HU.

Most of people can tell the difference between 60 Hz and 120-165 Hz just by looking at screen and moving the mouse. Low refresh rate is definitely not comfortable for eyes.

That's why Gsync is a stupid technology. It turns your modern 165 Hz display into an old 60 Hz garbage.

I have disabled Gsync completely and now using only Fast Sync at constant 165 Hz


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorcalTRD*
> 
> Glad your liking the new monitor, ive been going through my games list and even older games are buttery smooth and pop with vibrant colors. Makes games so much more immersive!


That is exactly it! Even Windows 7 windows go super smooth lol Im curious as how Aero handles it with
build in Vsync, I guess it also abides by 165hz.

I decided to keep my XB321HK for size and raw pixel/color quality, and bought a desktop monitor arm so so i can put the XB271HU in front of me when I play more competitive games. But yeah nothing can beat the xb321hk in quality, i think it still works for more casual games with vsync and motion blur to emulate smoothness









Ill post some pics of my setup here when it is finished.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> So I've been away from the forums for a while and it appears that nothing has changed regarding panel lottery and nit picking. It's a wonder that manufacturers even take chances on these types of monitors. I am still enjoying my XB270HU, although I haven't had much time to game recently thanks to the arrival of my second child. I'm glad I took a chance last year and I have never noticed headaches or eye strain from gaming with Gsync, although everyone's physiology is different...


There seemed to have been a fair bit of improvement during the initial run of the XB271HU. I'm happy with my XB270HU as well. It would've been nice if I could've gotten the latest FW for the additional features but, at least I've got 120hz ULMB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> Gsync sets the refresh rate to be equal to ingame fps.
> 
> Most of recent games at max settings and 2k resolution will result in 55-80 fps. So, the same will be the monitor's refresh rate in Hz.
> 
> It's like playing on an old LCD monitor with max 60 Hz refresh rate, even if you have XB271HU.
> 
> Most of people can tell the difference between 60 Hz and 120-165 Hz just by looking at screen and moving the mouse. Low refresh rate is definitely not comfortable for eyes.
> 
> That's why Gsync is a stupid technology. It turns your modern 165 Hz display into an old 60 Hz garbage.
> 
> I have disabled Gsync completely and now using only Fast Sync at constant 165 Hz


You seem to be confusing CRTs and LCDs.


----------



## TheBoom

Can someone tell me what the hell fast sync is? I've heard of vsync, gsync and freesync. But this is new lol.


----------



## ravdo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> Gsync sets the refresh rate to be equal to ingame fps.
> 
> Most of recent games at max settings and 2k resolution will result in 55-80 fps. So, the same will be the monitor's refresh rate in Hz.
> 
> It's like playing on an old LCD monitor with max 60 Hz refresh rate, even if you have XB271HU.
> 
> Most of people can tell the difference between 60 Hz and 120-165 Hz just by looking at screen and moving the mouse. Low refresh rate is definitely not comfortable for eyes.
> 
> That's why Gsync is a stupid technology. It turns your modern 165 Hz display into an old 60 Hz garbage.
> 
> I have disabled Gsync completely and now using only Fast Sync at constant 165 Hz


IMO Adaptive Sync (G-Sync/Freesync) is one of the best achievement in the monitor technology and not stupid. It seems you've misunderstood the concept completely.

LCDs are not CRTs anyway, they won't hurt your eyes because of flickering at low refresh rate. Maybe you have defective XB271HU


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Can someone tell me what the hell fast sync is? I've heard of vsync, gsync and freesync. But this is new lol.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1601321/fast-sync-howto
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravdo*
> 
> IMO Adaptive Sync (G-Sync/Freesync) is one of the best achievement in the monitor technology and not stupid. It seems you've been mistaken about its concept.
> 
> LCDs are not CRTs anyway, they won't hurt your eyes because of flickering at low refresh rate. Maybe you have defective XB271HU


Yep, agreed about Adaptive Sync technologies. Can't believe it took anyone this long to figure it out. It is only really useful when the engine renders at less than the desired refresh rate and fluctuates wildly. In this situation, which is more common in demanding titles, G-Sync/Free-Sync enables scan-outs to occur naturally without waiting for a hard refresh interval that can potentially add input latency and visual stutter.


----------



## 398368

⁣⁣⁣


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You seem to be confusing CRTs and LCDs.


Indeed. I don't think one G-SYNC monitor has PWM dimming, so they look fine at lower refresh rates. 60 FPS for example is still 60 FPS, whether the refresh rate is 60 Hz or 144 Hz. There will be slightly more motion blur at 60 Hz is all, although the difference isn't as pronounced as expected and it's secondary to screen tearing which is horrible.


----------



## Maxxamillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Got the XB271HU today. Wow @ 165hz, or 100+hz for that matter. Almost tempted to buy a second one and put them side by side and mount them on a dual monitor arm...
> 
> An ditch my XB321HK. The pixel density is ofcourse higher on it, but its not THAT bad.
> 
> Quality wise the panels seem about the same, calibrating the new one with my current one was no issue at all. No uneven backlight bleed and no weird (sub) pixels


Would you mine sharing your calibration settings between the two monitors please?


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxamillion*
> 
> Would you mine sharing your calibration settings between the two monitors please?


My calibration settings are probably way off the ideal white point due to the lightning in my room (very warm)

This is my experience of pleasant white balance, so you'd probably want to shave the green way back up.

XB321HK: RGB: 100, 68, 81
XB271HU: RGB: 100, 67, 86

Think the red and blue is pretty decently balanced.
Just keep in mind that every monitor/panel can be different.

All the rest of the settings are pretty much fine as they are by default in my experience. If you want so called 100% precision I guess you should just turn on SRGB mode


----------



## Ozan Akin

Hi all , I bought my monitors from amazon first one had july 2016 manc. date and no blb or ips glow. only in games there was banding at sky. Especially witcher and gta 5. And I want replacement from amazon and They send me a new one with manc. date august 2016 with new fw. And it has the same issue with the previous one. Only in games. I test all banding test and nothing at desktop. My graphıcs card gtx 1080 with the latest drivers.


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozan Akin*
> 
> Hi all , I bought my monitors from amazon first one had july 2016 manc. date and no blb or ips glow.


you can't avoid IPS glow on an IPS panel as far as I know.


----------



## Ozan Akin

the problem is not glow. colour bandling.


----------



## M3LON4

I got your point, but you said that your panel doesnt have any glow which is technically not possible.
For your banding issue, it's the first time I read that for this monitor, and the fact you got it twice in a row is incredible.. Are you sure it's not your environment or your hardware causing this issue ?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Indeed. I don't think one G-SYNC monitor has PWM dimming, so they look fine at lower refresh rates. 60 FPS for example is still 60 FPS, whether the refresh rate is 60 Hz or 144 Hz. There will be slightly more motion blur at 60 Hz is all, although the difference isn't as pronounced as expected and it's secondary to screen tearing which is horrible.


I think most manufacturers have been moving away from PWM in general.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> you can't avoid IPS glow on an IPS panel as far as I know.


There's a coating to minimize it. The coating introduces a color tint to the glow and would likely cost slightly more for the manufacturer. Considering how cheap QC has been with these panels I don't see it happening on any gaming monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozan Akin*
> 
> the problem is not glow. colour bandling.


Getting a colorimeter and profiling the display should minimize it.


----------



## Ozan Akin

I wanna learn this bandling problem is a panel problem ? because I live in Turkey and I bought monitors from amazon and I only have two raplacement right


----------



## kackbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3LON4*
> 
> For your banding issue, it's the first time I read that for this monitor


I already mentioned it in my post:


@Ozan Akin:
I think you should keep it, unless you wanna go for a totally different model. It looks for me rather like the graphics driver has issues. Maybe you can test with an old engine or run a game on your mainboard-installed graphics card (if you have that) or on CPU to see if it's really the monitor. It seems to me that all the colors are there, but something else is causing the edges.


----------



## microtech

Hello everyone! I have a new XB271HU and have a very strange problem here. I have now had TWO of these monitors and both have what seems to be a dead pixel in practically the exact same spot. I have tried different display port cables thinking that was somehow the problem. It is uncanny, it is definitely the the exact same area as the last one and possibly the exact same spot.

Is it possible that somehow my video card is producing this spot on the screen? I have taken two photos to show it, one super close up to really show it. It's in the bottom right side of the screen.

Just annoying enough that it bothers me during gaming.

Any ideas on how it could be or what to try? The two monitors were from the same batch, only off by a couple numbers in the serial number. So maybe all these panels had a weird dot on them or what the heck?


----------



## Shardnax

Looks like dirt or dust.


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Looks like dirt or dust.


I should have mentioned it in my first post, it isn't dirt or dust because I've tried rubbing it with some monitor cleaner (DUO-Clean is the actual product) and the spot is under the glass or part of the actual panel somewhere.

And it's strange because I just returned the last one for this exact same spot, I thought I was going nuts so I checked the serial numbers.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hello everyone! I have a new XB271HU and have a very strange problem here. I have now had TWO of these monitors and both have what seems to be a dead pixel in practically the exact same spot. I have tried different display port cables thinking that was somehow the problem. It is uncanny, it is definitely the the exact same area as the last one and possibly the exact same spot.


Looks like a dust speck under the surface (since you couldn't rub it off). There aren't supposed to be any such spots, and it is indeed very strange that you got two with a dust speck at the exact same location, but dust under the surface is a very common issue with this model. Returning the monitor and trying another is probably the best option.


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Looks like a dust speck under the surface (since you couldn't rub it off). There aren't supposed to be any such spots, and it is indeed very strange that you got two with a dust speck at the exact same location, but dust under the surface is a very common issue with this model. Returning the monitor and trying another is probably the best option.


Thanks for the reply, yes I am afraid you are probably right. Man that is disappointing with such a high end monitor!

The people at microcenter are going to think I'm nuts bringing another one back but I guess I'll have to. I'm going to wait until they get a new shipment of a new batch because if two had the dust I'm not even going to try a third from that batch.

Thanks again!


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, yes I am afraid you are probably right. Man that is disappointing with such a high end monitor!
> 
> The people at microcenter are going to think I'm nuts bringing another one back but I guess I'll have to. I'm going to wait until they get a new shipment of a new batch because if two had the dust I'm not even going to try a third from that batch.
> 
> Thanks again!


Wait!! Don't return / exchange just yet. You can get rid of dust specks usually. I had a couple with my monitor and now it is flawless. Yours is in a good location fairly close to the bottom of the screen. Take a micro fiber cloth and put it against the screen where the dust speck is. Flick at the speck with your index finger / whatever finger you want. You may need to flick toward the side, center, or even up, assuming downward doesn't work. Don't be afraid to flick hard- you may have to. Eventually that bugger will drop beneath the visible area of the screen. I've done this on at least three separate monitors and it has worked EVERY time. I had 6 dust specks on the new ViewSonic that I tried and they all went away.

It may take awhile- like half an hour of flicking, but it should hopefully work. Don't return without trying this!


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Wait!! Don't return / exchange just yet. You can get rid of dust specks usually. I had a couple with my monitor and now it is flawless. Yours is in a good location fairly close to the bottom of the screen. Take a micro fiber cloth and put it against the screen where the dust speck is. Flick at the speck with your index finger / whatever finger you want. You may need to flick toward the side, center, or even up, assuming downward doesn't work. Don't be afraid to flick hard- you may have to. Eventually that bugger will drop beneath the visible area of the screen. I've done this on at least three separate monitors and it has worked EVERY time. I had 6 dust specks on the new ViewSonic that I tried and they all went away.
> 
> It may take awhile- like half an hour of flicking, but it should hopefully work. Don't return without trying this!


Oh wow ok definitely I am going to try right now! This is the kind of thing I was hoping to hear, awesome man thanks! I'm trying it and hoping for the best.


----------



## mouacyk

Half an hour though... of flicking. That's gonna a be a sore finger nail.


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Half an hour though... of flicking. That's gonna a be a sore finger nail.


Ya this is very true, after like 10 minutes of flicking my finger is hurting pretty good haha, I've rotated fingers even!









However it did seem to move the speck down a bit, not completely off yet but I swear it did move an inch or two even. I now am marking it with my mouse cursor to see for sure.

Definitely a pain in the ass and my girlfriend is looking at me like *** are you doing as I flick the crap out of my screen.

EDIT - I went more than 30 minutes on the dang thing and it never moved again... I think I'll try my luck with another one. Dang was worth a try!


----------



## microtech

I returned it and got another one, no dots on this one that I can see. WOOOHOOO I may have finally got a good one here!


----------



## dx234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozan Akin*
> 
> Can someone encounter this problem at games. Like rainbow effect
> 
> 
> Look at the sky you can see
> 
> 
> now under water at dark scene.


If you mean by rainbow effect that the dark blue sky / water color gradients have visible bands instead of a seamless transition then yes it is visible. Then read

https://hardforum.com/threads/nvidia-or-amd-for-color-accuracy-and-calibration-features.1873362/

to understand the nature of this.


----------



## blargy

Hey, I just bought one of these today, got it from Amazon in Canada, just thought I would pass along that it's the new firmware version that I have seen mentioned here, I signed up because I was getting solid colors flashing on the screen, but it seems I might have turned on some sort of burn in utility when I went looking for the firmware version? At least I read something like that up thread a ways, aside from that it appears to be a good panel, and the high refresh rate with gsync is pretty appealing so far. I'm running it with a 1070 and a 6700k.



Seems fairly normal from what I have seen that's brightness only at 28, picture taken at 1/8s f1.8 iso 300, I should also say that's a lot more than I can see with my own eyes.


----------



## microtech

Hello again everyone. I'm loving this XB271HU again now that I have a good one. I even bought a ColorMunki Display colorimeter.

I wonder if someone could help me with a question on the calibration of this thing.

Do I want to set all settings back to default like the color mode? I leave it on USER and put it all back to 100 for R G B?

If so then I wonder how does it work for gaming because I know most games ignore ICC profile. I saw people talking about ReShade but that doesn't work for all games...

So do I really leave the colors at full max or should I set them down THEN do the colormunki so games have adjusted colors a bit?

Trying to figure this out! Thanks for any help.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blargy*
> 
> Hey, I just bought one of these today, got it from Amazon in Canada, just thought I would pass along that it's the new firmware version that I have seen mentioned here, I signed up because I was getting solid colors flashing on the screen, but it seems I might have turned on some sort of burn in utility when I went looking for the firmware version? At least I read something like that up thread a ways, aside from that it appears to be a good panel, and the high refresh rate with gsync is pretty appealing so far. I'm running it with a 1070 and a 6700k.
> 
> Seems fairly normal from what I have seen that's brightness only at 28, picture taken at 1/8s f1.8 iso 300, I should also say that's a lot more than I can see with my own eyes.


If you go back into the service menu (hold 1st button while powering on monitor), you can turn off the burn-in mode. I think it enables itself automatically when you go into the service menu for some reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hello again everyone. I'm loving this XB271HU again now that I have a good one. I even bought a ColorMunki Display colorimeter.
> 
> I wonder if someone could help me with a question on the calibration of this thing.
> 
> Do I want to set all settings back to default like the color mode? I leave it on USER and put it all back to 100 for R G B?
> 
> If so then I wonder how does it work for gaming because I know most games ignore ICC profile. I saw people talking about ReShade but that doesn't work for all games...
> 
> So do I really leave the colors at full max or should I set them down THEN do the colormunki so games have adjusted colors a bit?
> 
> Trying to figure this out! Thanks for any help.


You should download DisplayCAL, it's an open source program for doing calibrations. It'll work with ColorMunki, and many other colorimeters out there. One of the first steps you do is adjust your RGB settings to get a good white through the on screen display, rather than through a profile. Once you've done that, technically you could just cancel the calibration and call it good. The profile is still useful for cleaning up 10-90% white (the interactive one is for 100% white), and it can fix the gamma... but like you mentioned, not everything respects the loaded profile.

If you need help with DisplayCAL, feel free to PM me. One main thing you need to do is make sure it downloads the right color correction files for your ColorMunki. Once you have the files, you should see something like "Spectral: LCD White LED IPS" as an option in the correction drop down. You need to pick that in order to correctly calibrate the whitepoint. If it didn't automatically grab the files, you can do it through Tools - Import colorimeter corrections, and check i1 Profiler.


----------



## blargy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> If you go back into the service menu (hold 1st button while powering on monitor), you can turn off the burn-in mode. I think it enables itself automatically when you go into the service menu for some reason.


Thanks, but I forgot to mention that I had done a full reset which cleared it up, I had a few nervous moments though. I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> You should download DisplayCAL, it's an open source program for doing calibrations. It'll work with ColorMunki, and many other colorimeters out there. One of the first steps you do is adjust your RGB settings to get a good white through the on screen display, rather than through a profile. Once you've done that, technically you could just cancel the calibration and call it good. The profile is still useful for cleaning up 10-90% white (the interactive one is for 100% white), and it can fix the gamma... but like you mentioned, not everything respects the loaded profile.
> 
> If you need help with DisplayCAL, feel free to PM me. One main thing you need to do is make sure it downloads the right color correction files for your ColorMunki. Once you have the files, you should see something like "Spectral: LCD White LED IPS" as an option in the correction drop down. You need to pick that in order to correctly calibrate the whitepoint. If it didn't automatically grab the files, you can do it through Tools - Import colorimeter corrections, and check i1 Profiler.


Wow man thank you so much! I have never heard of DisplayCAL but checked it out and dang it is AWESOME! It's way more in depth compared to the colormunki software. I like how it helps you adjust the RGB values, mine were very close to start but some adjusting got them all lined up. Now it's running the calibration and it's been going for like 20+ minutes doing all kinds of tests. I can tell it's way more in depth.

So thanks for the info, I'll check this out! I imagine I should uninstall the colormunki software so it doesn't try and compete with this for the ICC profile or something.

I also noticed when I installed it there was a question about USE DISPLAY CAL or USE WINDOWS SETTINGS and I left it as the use displaycal which it recommended. Does that mean it will be using its own ICC management or something? Or it still uses Color Management in windows I imagine, it has to right?

I guess I'll see here soon! Very cool, thanks again!

EDIT - If I go into NVIDIA control panel and turn my digital vibrance up after doing the color profile, does it basically eliminate the point? For some reason I really like the digital vibrance cranked to 100%, all the colors just look awesome to me. But does that kill the point of a profile? The colors are way better now after profiling, even with vibrance so I'm happy regardless, I just wondered about it, technically the colors are out of wack with vibrance right?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Wow man thank you so much! I have never heard of DisplayCAL but checked it out and dang it is AWESOME! It's way more in depth compared to the colormunki software. I like how it helps you adjust the RGB values, mine were very close to start but some adjusting got them all lined up. Now it's running the calibration and it's been going for like 20+ minutes doing all kinds of tests. I can tell it's way more in depth.
> 
> So thanks for the info, I'll check this out! I imagine I should uninstall the colormunki software so it doesn't try and compete with this for the ICC profile or something.
> 
> I also noticed when I installed it there was a question about USE DISPLAY CAL or USE WINDOWS SETTINGS and I left it as the use displaycal which it recommended. Does that mean it will be using its own ICC management or something? Or it still uses Color Management in windows I imagine, it has to right?
> 
> I guess I'll see here soon! Very cool, thanks again!
> 
> EDIT - If I go into NVIDIA control panel and turn my digital vibrance up after doing the color profile, does it basically eliminate the point? For some reason I really like the digital vibrance cranked to 100%, all the colors just look awesome to me. But does that kill the point of a profile? The colors are way better now after profiling, even with vibrance so I'm happy regardless, I just wondered about it, technically the colors are out of wack with vibrance right?


You don't have to uninstall ColorMunki, but it has its own software for ensuring the profiles are loaded, which you may want to uninstall / disable. DisplayCAL has one also, I haven't messed with it a lot... supposedly it is able to keep profiles loaded even during games, but I haven't tested it yet.

If you like the digital vibrance cranked up, I think you could go with that and still have a relatively "calibrated" screen. But what you might want to do is, start a new calibration with the setting wherever you like it, then in DisplayCAL's Calibration tab, set "Tone curve" to "As measured". FYI, the problem with using a high vibrance setting, it might cause you to lose detail in brighter or darker shades.


----------



## Xeby

Does anyone know if the stock sold by Newegg or Amazon is more or less guaranteed now to send updated firmware monitors, or should I wait longer?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Wow man thank you so much! I have never heard of DisplayCAL but checked it out and dang it is AWESOME! It's way more in depth compared to the colormunki software. I like how it helps you adjust the RGB values, mine were very close to start but some adjusting got them all lined up. Now it's running the calibration and it's been going for like 20+ minutes doing all kinds of tests. I can tell it's way more in depth.
> 
> So thanks for the info, I'll check this out! I imagine I should uninstall the colormunki software so it doesn't try and compete with this for the ICC profile or something.
> 
> I also noticed when I installed it there was a question about USE DISPLAY CAL or USE WINDOWS SETTINGS and I left it as the use displaycal which it recommended. Does that mean it will be using its own ICC management or something? Or it still uses Color Management in windows I imagine, it has to right?
> 
> I guess I'll see here soon! Very cool, thanks again!
> 
> *EDIT - If I go into NVIDIA control panel and turn my digital vibrance up after doing the color profile, does it basically eliminate the point? For some reason I really like the digital vibrance cranked to 100%, all the colors just look awesome to me. But does that kill the point of a profile? The colors are way better now after profiling, even with vibrance so I'm happy regardless, I just wondered about it, technically the colors are out of wack with vibrance right?*


Yes, more or less.


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Yes, more or less.


I figured as much... I actually went back and did it like nefrusy suggested, turning the tone curve to " as measured" and left the digital vibrance at 100%. Sure enough it did make some adjustments and now it really looks AWESOME! Not sure if the colors are really perfectly accurate but it's the best looking I've ever seen a monitor!


----------



## blargy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> Does anyone know if the stock sold by Newegg or Amazon is more or less guaranteed now to send updated firmware monitors, or should I wait longer?


I got mine yesterday from amazon Canada, its the newest firmware and was the last they had in stock directly from amazon, not sure what that means for the US, but there you are.


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blargy*
> 
> I got mine yesterday from amazon Canada, its the newest firmware and was the last they had in stock directly from amazon, not sure what that means for the US, but there you are.


Also Amazon US was out of stock for a long time until somewhere in late August. So it's a very safe bet that anything after that time has to be a newer batch, July 2016 or later manufacturing date. You should be good!


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Bought one from Amazon a couple weeks ago . No issues at all so it looks I got a good panel. I'm a noob at this stuff, should I just leave it at 144hz all the time or is there a benefit to running a lower refresh rate in any way?


----------



## k155

What do you guys think? Like others have said, the camera overexposes quite a bit. it feels bad paying $760 to get that much glow, but the image quality itself is great and there is obviously no guarantee that I'll get a better model if I exchange it. The thought of it being there bothers me, but I honestly don't feel it when gaming.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Brohanks*
> 
> Bought one from Amazon a couple weeks ago . No issues at all so it looks I got a good panel. I'm a noob at this stuff, should I just leave it at 144hz all the time or is there a benefit to running a lower refresh rate in any way?


There's a bug with the Nvidia drivers that causes the GPU clocks to stay higher when the refresh rate is 144Hz. So for desktop use, I have mine set to 120Hz instead, that allows it to clock down to low 2D clocks. Other than that, I don't know if there's a reason not to run at 144Hz or even 165Hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k155*
> 
> What do you guys think? Like others have said, the camera overexposes quite a bit. it feels bad paying $760 to get that much glow, but the image quality itself is great and there is obviously no guarantee that I'll get a better model if I exchange it. The thought of it being there bothers me, but I honestly don't feel it when gaming.


I would try playing a game with known dark scenes (Skyrim, Witcher 3) and see if you notice the glow or backlight bleed. If not, then don't worry about it! Pretty much all consumer-grade IPS monitors are going to have IPS glow, but each panel technology has its strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> There's a bug with the Nvidia drivers that causes the GPU clocks to stay higher when the refresh rate is 144Hz. So for desktop use, I have mine set to 120Hz instead, that allows it to clock down to low 2D clocks. Other than that, I don't know if there's a reason not to run at 144Hz or even 165Hz.


That bug was squished back with the GTX 580 from what I remember? I had a 120Hz TN at the time and remember the clocks staying maxed out at the desktop unless I switched back to 60Hz. I think setting the monitor at 110Hz also fixed it. That was when I had a 480 and early drivers for the 580. I haven't had this issue since then, I'm currently at 144Hz 24/7 and the GPU clocks down to like 235Mhz or whatever it is when idle, as it should.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k155*
> 
> What do you guys think? Like others have said, the camera overexposes quite a bit. it feels bad paying $760 to get that much glow, but the image quality itself is great and there is obviously no guarantee that I'll get a better model if I exchange it. The thought of it being there bothers me, but I honestly don't feel it when gaming.


You should loosen the screw on the back of the monitor in the middle. It will alleviate that BLB you see in the center.


----------



## mouacyk

Any hopes of g-sync working with ulmb on this monitor now that someone has done it in the new Dell? Get going Einsteins!


----------



## Falkentyne

Impossible. This monitor doesn't have 3d vision 2.
Gsync and ULMB can only work at the same time if you can get the checkbox "3d mode enabled always on the desktop" to enforce Lightboost mode (3d mode) on at all refresh rates and resolutions. Then a bug makes ULMB get enabled along with Gsync when a game starts when a custom resolution is used.

But you can't get 3d mode enabled without 3d vision 2.

Your only hope to get ULMB and Gsync at the same time is to see if theres a way Gsync can kick in on a bizarre custom resolution when ULMB is enabled, without ULMB turning off. Or ULMB kicking in in a bizarre resolution when gsync is enabled.

my suggestion to you:
Try creating a custom resolution in either ToastyX Custom resolution utility.
First, find out what the default Vertical Total (VT) values are for established refresh rates like 100hz and 120hz and 144hz. Ideally the 120hz one will be most desirable as that would be your FPS cap with gsync on.

then try creating custom resolutions, but use the same vertical total (VT) for a known resolution and refresh rate. For example:

let's say 2560x1440 @ 120hz had a default vertical total of 1525 and [email protected] had a default VT of 1510.

Try creating something like a 2540x1420 resolution with a 120hz refresh rate and a vertical total of 1510, which is the one for 100hz, for instance, and then enable gsync. What you would want is for ULMB to turn on when the custom resolution is run in a game.

In the 3d vision 2 monitors, you are using the custom resolution in "Lightboost" mode, but when a full screen game launches with the custom resolution, ULMB suddenly turns on instead of Lightboost. I believe Gsync is already enabled (you can ask masterotaku). I don't have any of these monitors so I'm spamming heresy.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Impossible. This monitor doesn't have 3d vision 2.
> Gsync and ULMB can only work at the same time if you can get the checkbox "3d mode enabled always on the desktop" to enforce Lightboost mode (3d mode) on at all refresh rates and resolutions. Then a bug makes ULMB get enabled along with Gsync when a game starts when a custom resolution is used.
> 
> But you can't get 3d mode enabled without 3d vision 2.
> 
> Your only hope to get ULMB and Gsync at the same time is to see if theres a way Gsync can kick in on a bizarre custom resolution when ULMB is enabled, without ULMB turning off. Or ULMB kicking in in a bizarre resolution when gsync is enabled.
> 
> my suggestion to you:
> Try creating a custom resolution in either ToastyX Custom resolution utility.
> First, find out what the default Vertical Total (VT) values are for established refresh rates like 100hz and 120hz and 144hz. Ideally the 120hz one will be most desirable as that would be your FPS cap with gsync on.
> 
> then try creating custom resolutions, but use the same vertical total (VT) for a known resolution and refresh rate. For example:
> 
> let's say 2560x1440 @ 120hz had a default vertical total of 1525 and [email protected] had a default VT of 1510.
> 
> Try creating something like a 2540x1420 resolution with a 120hz refresh rate and a vertical total of 1510, which is the one for 100hz, for instance, and then enable gsync. What you would want is for ULMB to turn on when the custom resolution is run in a game.
> 
> In the 3d vision 2 monitors, you are using the custom resolution in "Lightboost" mode, but when a full screen game launches with the custom resolution, ULMB suddenly turns on instead of Lightboost. I believe Gsync is already enabled (you can ask masterotaku). I don't have any of these monitors so I'm spamming heresy.


Is there a forum where this bug is being discussed? I'm curious how well the variable refresh rate ends up working with the strobe... does it end up strobing at a variable rate as well? Or do you get a lot of frames caught in transition because of the strobe not aligning with the refresh rate of the monitor?


----------



## Falkentyne

It was posted on reddit and the GeForce forums and here. I guess most people don't care very much as you can count the # of people who have 3d vision 2 kits on, well...you know...


----------



## mouacyk

Thanks @Falkentyne for the elaboration on the difficulties and the suggestion. I have had some odd instances where I was able to keep ULMB on in the desktop and was able to apply G-Sync option. Unfortunately, any 3D app would kill the ULMB on load. I will try out the custom resolution suggestion.

I understand that the variable brightness can be an issue, but my system is fairly well maxed so I'm not expecting wild fluctuations in fps unless the engine itself is crappy. *If* this works at all, it will be the holy grail of LCD technology before OLED arrives in full force.


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Is there a forum where this bug is being discussed? I'm curious how well the variable refresh rate ends up working with the strobe...


I was hoping that someone from the 3D Vision section of the GeForce forums would try it, since all of them have a 3D Vision 2 kit. No results for now (no one with the S2716DG has tried it yet): https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/967604/3d-vision/g-sync-3d-vision-together-any-hope-/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> does it end up strobing at a variable rate as well? Or do you get a lot of frames caught in transition because of the strobe not aligning with the refresh rate of the monitor?


From 40fps to 120fps, it's perfect. Under 40fps it double strobes, so you can't get perfect 1:1 strobing for 30fps games. Besides, no input lag at <120fps, and you can switch ULMB on and off in the monitor OSD while playing too.

The main bad thing is that loading screens can be a flicker fest during the seconds the loading lasts. Games with bad frame pacing will also look a bit unstable, with for example a dim and sudden flicker every few seconds (when there are dropped frames), or just normal instability. But for games that aren't like that, it's super smooth.

Another bad thing is that overdrive artifacts are worse at low fps than at high fps. It can be compensated if you lower contrast, but then the image is dimmer.

My recommendations are the Dark Souls games (they have perfect frame pacing, so you can cap the fps to whatever you want in RTSS and they will be smooth), the new Wolfenstein games (because they are capped at 60fps and have good frame pacing too) and emulators. Fighting games must be great too (Street Fighter without motion blur and without input lag).


----------



## boredgunner

^ If only it double strobed below 100 FPS, but that's just not how it works on these monitors. There needs to be a monitor that lets you enable strobing and VRR at the same time officially, and I'd want it so it double strobes below 100 FPS/Hz to avoid headaches or worse.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k155*
> 
> What do you guys think? Like others have said, the camera overexposes quite a bit. it feels bad paying $760 to get that much glow, but the image quality itself is great and there is obviously no guarantee that I'll get a better model if I exchange it. The thought of it being there bothers me, but I honestly don't feel it when gaming.


It's ridiculous to see that they still did not fix this simple problem with loosening the screw at the back after all those months the monitor is on the marke. I can see nothing has changed in AUO







Anyway, you hardly get better in this segment... But I gave up on these monitors long time ago.


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> That bug was squished back with the GTX 580 from what I remember? I had a 120Hz TN at the time and remember the clocks staying maxed out at the desktop unless I switched back to 60Hz. I think setting the monitor at 110Hz also fixed it. That was when I had a 480 and early drivers for the 580. I haven't had this issue since then, I'm currently at 144Hz 24/7 and the GPU clocks down to like 235Mhz or whatever it is when idle, as it should.


Yep. My clocks are at 135mhz.


----------



## PrettyDancer

I'm about the recieve an XB271HU. Did anyone fiddle with custom resolution regarding the ULMB + G SYNC trick mentionned working on the S2716DG ?


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> You should loosen the screw on the back of the monitor in the middle. It will alleviate that BLB you see in the center.


The green hue at the btm centre (near the predator logo). I had it too. Even with naked eye u can see it emitting upward like a v shape!


----------



## guttheslayer

Here is mine though


----------



## siryak

I just got mine and so far I have not found any issues....but...When I overclock it at all it freaks out on me. When I apply the setting in Geforce Control Panel it goes crazy and when I go full screen even without setting the higher refresh rate it starts flickering and just showing mostly one big box of color with a small strip of a lighter version of that color across the top. Does anyone know what is going on here?


----------



## siryak

Here are the pics of mine. How does this look?

Far Away


Close Up


Without overexposure (For this one I set my phone's focus on the monitor beside it instead of on the Predator. This is more like what it looks like in person.


----------



## xentrox

6 months later, this monitor still absolutely most definitely rocks my freaking socks off. I lurve it.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> 6 months later, this monitor still absolutely most definitely rocks my freaking socks off. I lurve it.


I'm with you. I've had mine since late February and it's still perfect for me. Best monitor I've ever had.


----------



## Ronnieah

2 months of ownership, no flaws, until last night, screen went black and gave me the "no signal" message. Took a few minutes of turning it off and on before it fixed itself. It happened again today while gaming. It was OCed to 150hz so I turned the OC off so now I'll wait and see if that does anything...will report back. Definitely will be contacting Acer if it doesn't stop.


----------



## M3LON4

For those who have old firmware and are facing vertical pixel line issue, just overclock to 165 Hz, it does really fix the issue, it didnt come back since I did it when before I had it every day...


----------



## polorsport

I'm having the same flicker issues as siryak with my Acer XB271HU when I set it to 165hz with gsync on.

I purchased my monitor refurbished and am wondering if I should send it back.

Also there seems to be quite a bit of black light bleeding in this photo. Should I RMA guys?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> I'm about the recieve an XB271HU. Did anyone fiddle with custom resolution regarding the ULMB + G SYNC trick mentionned working on the S2716DG ?


This REQUIRES a monitor that supports 3d vision 2, and requires 3d glasses. It also doesn't work in windows 10 because the "Always keep the display in 3d mode" dropbox was removed from windows 10 because of a wddm version change or something.


----------



## siryak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polorsport*
> 
> I'm having the same flicker issues as siryak with my Acer XB271HU when I set it to 165hz with gsync on.
> 
> I purchased my monitor refurbished and am wondering if I should send it back.
> 
> Also there seems to be quite a bit of black light bleeding in this photo. Should I RMA guys?


I actually figured out the issue on mine. I am running a GTX 780 and it is not capable of 165Hz at 1440p. I think you need a 960 or newer. On another note I actually ordered a PG279Q as well. I have had heck with my Acer getting the extreme yellow tint out of it without messing up other colors, so I am going to compare it to an Asus and see how it goes. I figured I would at least give Asus a shot. I know they are making claims of upping quality control in replies to reviews and I have seen some comments in the reviews on Best Buy saying they got a great panel. (I took these with a grain of salt, but it was enough to get me to at least try it.) It is a shame they don't make a monitor like this with a PLS panel. I would buy that in a heartbeat. I absolutely love my PG278Q aside from it being only 60Hz.


----------



## polorsport

Thanks for the reply. I don't think it's my graphics card. I have a brand new Evga GTX 1080 FTW.

But I could be wrong. I'd rather not go to Asus since there quality control doesn't seem much better. The only thing I could see myself changing to would be X34.

But, I really wanted to stay with an XB271Hu for a couple of years.

I just can't decide whether or not to rma it. I think I will call customer service tomorrow.


----------



## Overhaze

I decided to contact Acer support (ireland) about the vertical line issue. According to them there is know known issue with this monitor, there has been no recall and they have no information on a firmware update to fix the issue. So that was helpful. They'll still take it in to have a look at it though. Frankly I don't know if I'll bother. It almost never happens with the 165hz overclock active and when it does you just have to turn the monitor off and on again.


----------



## M3LON4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> IIt almost never happens with the 165hz overclock active


Almost non existent issue at 165 Hz and common as **** at 144 Hz... Kinda weird.


----------



## Overhaze

I don't know if anyone here owns Pillars of Eternity but if you do could you confirm the following behavior?

In Nvidia control panel go to Set Up G-Sync and select "Enable G-Sync of Windowed and Full Screen mode"

Completely shutdown your pc then boot it back up

Launch Pillars of Eternity

Into will be incredibly stuttery as will gameplay

Go into Nvidia control panel and change refresh rate to whatever you like, when asked to confirm select "no".

Load up Pillars of Eternity again, the game will now be perfectly smooth with G-Sync functioning correctly


----------



## c4sKeT

I've just installed windows 10 and I have noticed a vertical invisible line that hides some of the image around half way across my monitor. I never had this problem on windows 8.1.

Has anyone else had this problem and know of a fix? I really dont want to have to go back to 8.1.

EDIT: I had my monitor plugged in during the fresh install of windows 10. I just unplugged the monitor and it seems to have fixed it. Will report back if it returns.


----------



## siryak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4sKeT*
> 
> I've just installed windows 10 and I have noticed a vertical invisible line that hides some of the image around half way across my monitor. I never had this problem on windows 8.1.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem and know of a fix? I really dont want to have to go back to 8.1.
> 
> EDIT: I had my monitor plugged in during the fresh install of windows 10. I just unplugged the monitor and it seems to have fixed it. Will report back if it returns.


This is a firmware glitch with the monitor that can only be fixed for good by sending it in to Acer to be reflashed.


----------



## c4sKeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siryak*
> 
> This is a firmware glitch with the monitor that can only be fixed for good by sending it in to Acer to be reflashed.


Not sure you read the edit at the bottom of my post....


----------



## siryak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4sKeT*
> 
> Not sure you read the edit at the bottom of my post....


I did...It will return. Not frequently, but it will return. The glitch is still there. Turning the monitor on and off fixes it.


----------



## c4sKeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siryak*
> 
> I did...It will return. Not frequently, but it will return. The glitch is still there. Turning the monitor on and off fixes it.


I'm not convinced yet. I never experienced the problem on 8.1. As soon as I install 10 it happens... it's too much of a coincidence.

If it ever returns, I will report back.


----------



## siryak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4sKeT*
> 
> I'm not convinced yet. I never experienced the problem on 8.1. As soon as I install 10 it happens... it's too much of a coincidence.
> 
> If it ever returns, I will report back.


There are numerous posts in both this thread and the Asus PG279Q reporting this issue. It is a very well known issue and the only way to guarantee it never happens again is to reflash the firmware. It has nothing to do with Windows 10 and it is just coincidence. You just happened to do the specific chain of events that causes it after installing Windows 10.


----------



## c4sKeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siryak*
> 
> There are numerous posts in both this thread and the Asus PG279Q reporting this issue. It is a very well known issue and the only way to guarantee it never happens again is to reflash the firmware. It has nothing to do with Windows 10 and it is just coincidence. You just happened to do the specific chain of events that causes it after installing Windows 10.


Windows 10 isn't listed when you go to download drivers/firmware. Worst case scenario if the overlap returns I'll be in touch with Acer for a RMA.


----------



## Overhaze

Another quick question from me. My monitor won't got lower than 4cm off the desk. Is this as low as it will go or is mine just sticking? I could have sworn I read it bottomed out at 3cm before buying it.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> I don't know if anyone here owns Pillars of Eternity but if you do could you confirm the following behavior?
> 
> In Nvidia control panel go to Set Up G-Sync and select "Enable G-Sync of Windowed and Full Screen mode"
> 
> Completely shutdown your pc then boot it back up
> 
> Launch Pillars of Eternity
> 
> Into will be incredibly stuttery as will gameplay
> 
> Go into Nvidia control panel and change refresh rate to whatever you like, when asked to confirm select "no".
> 
> Load up Pillars of Eternity again, the game will now be perfectly smooth with G-Sync functioning correctly


I could try this with my XB270HU. I'm not sure if it would be relevant since I have an older FW on said previous model.


----------



## Overhaze

Thanks. You may as well give it a go I'd be curious to see what happens.


----------



## Shardnax

I'll try and get to it sometime tonight and post back.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4sKeT*
> 
> I'm not convinced yet. I never experienced the problem on 8.1. As soon as I install 10 it happens... it's too much of a coincidence.
> 
> If it ever returns, I will report back.


Not a coincidence. See the previous 645 pages of this thread. And the official Acer Predator support website on this issue.


----------



## c4sKeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Not a coincidence. See the previous 645 pages of this thread. And the official Acer Predator support website on this issue.


I'm aware of the issue. What I mean is that I'm not convinced it will be a permanent problem due to the concurrence and surrounding events. What I would be interested to know is how often the users with a permanent issue experiences the problem.


----------



## Astreon

I had it for 2 weeks. I hated it. Sorry to all XB271HU owners, there will be some bitterness (or butthurt) in this post.

First of all, the grey uniformity was terrible. Parts of the screen felt like 7000K, others - like 5000K. There was a noticeable yellow tint on most of the screen (yes, I'm aware how D65 looks and it was way beyond that MILD warmness). Around the corners, the screen was blue-ish.

The BLB was there, and the IPS glow was horrible. I couldn't believe myself when I put this screen right next to my old Dell U2412M. At 50% brightness and 26 contrast on both screens, Dell looked inky black without much BLB, and the Acer looked like a joke. It glowed like a lamp and had massive BLB from all corners.

Then, there's the firmware bug: the famous vertical line. Yes, I know it's easy to fix, but it's annoying nevertheless.

Finally, the colors felt a bit less amazing (compared to dell's u2515h), and it also developed a dead pixel along the way.

I'm sorry, but I hate it. And it wasn't my first XB271HU. It was my second one. The first was even worse and I returned it almost immediately.

I'm never getting an Acer monitor again. AU Optronics' QC is just nonexistent.


----------



## Shardnax

"In Nvidia control panel go to Set Up G-Sync and select "Enable G-Sync of Windowed and Full Screen mode"

Completely shutdown your pc then boot it back up

Launch Pillars of Eternity"

Stopped there and didn't have any stuttering problems. I loaded a save and scrolled/moved around a bit. Tested scrolling at 2x (what I left it at) and 5x. If you want me to test further by getting into a fight I can do that too.


----------



## Overhaze

Well that at least confirms it isn't an issue with Unity and G-Sync. Thanks for testing it out.


----------



## Shardnax

No problem, always happy to help out here when I can. I suspect I might've had some trouble if I hadn't shutdown before starting the game.


----------



## Then000bster

I'm missing the power cable for the usb ports. Is it necessary(and if so, is there a recommended cable)? and am I able to hook my Kb+mouse through it?


----------



## wirefox

finally retired my 2x7970s for a 1080 gtx for bf1 and bought the XB271HU as an upgrade from my samsung S27A950D, which served me well as an early 120hz 27 incher... best two purchases in a long time...

for those on the fence.. I don't have any bleed or bad pixels.. this is an amazing monitor, bf1 is stunning, with my current sig rig (minus the old gpus) and overwatch is a real life comic... everything maxed and 100+ fps

Question on monitor drivers. -- PnP generic driver or download the acer driver from the site?

I was on the red team and went green. -- haven't been green since 9800gtx's ... how can I tell if g-sync is active. I enabled in the CP, have the refresh up to 165hz... bf1 and overwatch both play well and look great but I'd get higher fps on my older cards/monitor at lower settings.

Maybe naive her but thought I'd get 165 fps with the current gpu and monitor.

I am overclocking the 1080 to 2126 and 5508 (on water).

gave my 7970s a farewell drink....


----------



## Shardnax

Trying to turn on GS through the OSD will tell you if it's on/off. It should also tell you on the information tab of the OSD.


----------



## wirefox

thanks,

any input on if I should use the monitor driver or just the generic one?

I think gsnyc is on


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> finally retired my 2x7970s for a 1080 gtx for bf1 and bought the XB271HU as an upgrade from my samsung S27A950D, which served me well as an early 120hz 27 incher... best two purchases in a long time...
> 
> for those on the fence.. I don't have any bleed or bad pixels.. this is an amazing monitor, bf1 is stunning, with my current sig rig (minus the old gpus) and overwatch is a real life comic... everything maxed and 100+ fps
> 
> Question on monitor drivers. -- PnP generic driver or download the acer driver from the site?
> 
> I was on the red team and went green. -- haven't been green since 9800gtx's ... how can I tell if g-sync is active. I enabled in the CP, have the refresh up to 165hz... bf1 and overwatch both play well and look great but I'd get higher fps on my older cards/monitor at lower settings.
> 
> Maybe naive her but thought I'd get 165 fps with the current gpu and monitor.
> 
> I am overclocking the 1080 to 2126 and 5508 (on water).
> 
> gave my 7970s a farewell drink....


If you want to be absolutely sure you may open NVidia control panel ---> Display ---> G-Sync indicator. But I can tell you can feel if it's enabled or not. And yes, you are naïve because on 1440p you will be bellow 100FPS most of the time in most games... So you either need to sacrifice graphics quality or accept this. The fact is that difference between 100FPS and 165FPS is huge. These high refresh rate monitors are very dangerous drugs because once you taste it you can't stop and go back







You want to play all games in at least 144/165FP. Yeah, it's dangerous









Also just keep generic driver, no issues with that.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> If you want to be absolutely sure you may open NVidia control panel ---> Display ---> G-Sync indicator. But I can tell you can feel if it's enabled or not. And yes, you are naïve because on 1440p you will be bellow 100FPS most of the time in most games... So you either need to sacrifice graphics quality or accept this. The fact is that difference between 100FPS and 165FPS is huge. *These high refresh rate monitors are very dangerous drugs because once you taste it you can't stop and go back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to play all games in at least 144/165FP.* Yeah, it's dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just keep generic driver, no issues with that.


I thought that that would be the case, too. Surprisingly, I am able to switch from [email protected] to Witcher [email protected] on a whim and without much ado. Crysis [email protected] though doesn't look smooth anymore -- should I be worried?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I thought that that would be the case, too. Surprisingly, I am able to switch from [email protected] to Witcher [email protected] on a whim and without much ado. Crysis [email protected] though doesn't look smooth anymore -- should I be worried?


It's game to game for me. I don't notice differences in newer game as easily as I do in older ones. A game set my refresh to 60hz recently and I noticed immediately after moving the mouse in UT04







. Promptly set it back to 120 for ULMB goodness







.


----------



## misiak

All it depends if you were used to v-sync or not. If you didn't play with v-sync on then it's not so horrible but I always play with on because I can't stand micro stuttering or tearing and without v-sync the image is never perfectly smooth. But input lag at 60FPS is pretty bad for me so I can tell the difference immediately. And I have problems with this therefore g-sync is a must for me or at least 100Hz with v-sync on. But this is problem with current games at 1440p to maintain steady 100FPS. With controller this is not so obvious but mouse at 60Hz with v-sync feels choppy. That's why I prefer higher refresh rates (lower input lag) before graphics quality.

Yeah, ULMB motion clarity is really outstanding for LCD panel, but it is too dark for me and one needs to maintain constant FPS







Also it flickers  And because it does not work with g-sync it's a problem for me often.

Edit: And to your question, yes you should be worried because once you get accustomed to 144Hz then Crisis at 60FPS will look like slideshow to you


----------



## mouacyk

May be the maximum brightness of ULMB hasn't bothered me yet. I set the IPS panel to max brightness on profile 3 and just switch to it with the OSD menu when something uses ULMB. Also use Fast Sync to prevent tearing and minimize input latency. I have tried ULMB at 85Hz and didn't notice the flickering that some have alluded to. My BF4 fps normally hovers around 120, with %1 dips to lower 100's.


----------



## boredgunner

Unless you have the sun shining on your monitor, ULMB brightness isn't an issue. Most people are used to excessive brightness which is bad for your eyes and the picture.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Unless you have the sun shining on your monitor, ULMB brightness isn't an issue. Most people are used to excessive brightness which is bad for your eyes and the picture.


Yes, that's me







I'm at 100% (300cdm2) all the time







It's matter of personal taste I would say. It's like someone likes flat response of sound and the other likes V-shaped sound.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> May be the maximum brightness of ULMB hasn't bothered me yet. I set the IPS panel to max brightness on profile 3 and just switch to it with the OSD menu when something uses ULMB. Also use Fast Sync to prevent tearing and minimize input latency. I have tried ULMB at 85Hz and didn't notice the flickering that some have alluded to. My BF4 fps normally hovers around 120, with %1 dips to lower 100's.


Flickering is there but everyone eyes is different. Yes, for such not demanding games it's not a problem to lock at 120FPS but try witcher3 for example. You can hardly get 60FPS at 1440p and framerate may vary. Without g-sync it is a problem to maintain smoothness. Also I think this fast sync is a gimmick. I did not found any benefit from it and in most cases it did not worked for me correctly. Also if you drop bellow the refresh rate the is micro stuttering again. The only way how to achieve a buttery smooth experience (of course if frame pacing does not suck) is to sync frames with monitor refresh rate at every moment. And this is possible only with use of g-sync/free sync. If the monitor refresh rate is static then without maintaining FPS at monitor refresh rate all the time the smoothness can't be achieved. There are of course other factors influence a super smooth experience but this is another story.


----------



## misiak

Just tried fast sync just for fun and it's useless for me. Yes, there is no tearing if you are above the refresh rate but the image is not smooth at all as with v-sync/g-sync. So it removes tearing but it will introduce micro stuttering... Really great trade-off...







This has benefit to v-sync off only to eliminate tearing but at the other hand it introduce micro stuttering as I said so it's really pointless. I'd rather have tearing than jerky image...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, that's me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 100% (300cdm2) all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's matter of personal taste I would say. It's like someone likes flat response of sound and the other likes V-shaped sound.


Not really since my main point was really the eye fatigue. Although if you have the sun shining on it then that cancels out the fatigue, but ruins the image. If not then you're just killing your eyes. OLED also won't be suitable for you if you prefer that.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

anyone know if the xb270hu stand will fit this model? I kind of want to remove the boomerang from my desk because my new desk is shallower and the legs are now on top of my keyboard/mouse pad.


----------



## BubblTee

First timer but picked up one of these today!

August 2016 Build.

Really excited to see how it goes - will post pictures and comments later on!


----------



## Leopardi

How is the BLB/glow nowadays? There's a nice 649e deal currently, but I'm afraid of the glow and BLB... maybe I should just go for the 24" Samsung 1080p VA.


----------



## wirefox

really hit the lottery here kind of. no blb, the typical ips glow (which I am okay with)

But is anyone getting horizontal flicker?

It only happens when opening can closing windows or chrome.

It feels like a bad wire, but I've tried a couple.

I think maybe b/c I am running at 165hz... and nvdia drivers are borking things?

I have G-sync enable for desktop

I've clicked on enable resolutions not shown by display

I found the only way to make it stop is to unplug the dp cable from my gpu and plug back in.

Also if I changed to 144hz and back to 165hz in control panel has seemingly worked on occasion.

Also I've slightly overclocked my base settings, in case it wasn't getting enough juice to run 165hz

Just hoping it's driver related as the monitor is the most amazing upgrade in years.

anyone else having this issue?

wirefox


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> really hit the lottery here kind of. no blb, the typical ips glow (which I am okay with)
> 
> But is anyone getting horizontal flicker?
> 
> It only happens when opening can closing windows or chrome.
> 
> It feels like a bad wire, but I've tried a couple.
> 
> I think maybe b/c I am running at 165hz... and nvdia drivers are borking things?
> 
> I have G-sync enable for desktop
> 
> I've clicked on enable resolutions not shown by display
> 
> I found the only way to make it stop is to unplug the dp cable from my gpu and plug back in.
> 
> Also if I changed to 144hz and back to 165hz in control panel has seemingly worked on occasion.
> 
> Also I've slightly overclocked my base settings, in case it wasn't getting enough juice to run 165hz
> 
> Just hoping it's driver related as the monitor is the most amazing upgrade in years.
> 
> anyone else having this issue?
> 
> wirefox


I haven't seen people mention the flickering issue, but I'd guess it's related to either G-Sync on Desktop, or using max overclock on the panel. Since it seems to be happening specifically with windows on the desktop, it makes me think it's just some issue with G-Sync in windowed mode. The drivers have been buggy in the past using this mode (ex. terrible framerates), but most of those problems go away when switched to full screen mode only.

If that doesn't solve it, the next thing I'd try is turning off the panel overclock and running it at 144Hz. If that's the fix, then you can probably bump it up to 155 or 160... it may be that your panel can't handle the maximum 165Hz, but can handle a smaller overclock.


----------



## rwtd

Nvidia released a hotfix driver which addresses "Occasional flicker on high refresh rate monitors", maybe that is the issue. You can find it here: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/974536/geforce-drivers/announcing-geforce-hotfix-driver-version-375-76/


----------



## Astreon

that one used to be mine:



To the left is an old u2412m, to the right XB271HU.

Both are at similar brightness and contrast levels. IIRC 25 brightness, 50 contrast.

As you can see, the XB271HU feels slightly like a joke compared to the old dell monitor in so many aspects: black levels, uniformity, IPS glow, BLB...

And this was the best XB271HU I could get my hands on.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> that one used to be mine:
> 
> 
> 
> To the left is an old u2412m, to the right XB271HU.
> 
> Both are at similar brightness and contrast levels. IIRC 25 brightness, 50 contrast.
> 
> As you can see, the XB271HU feels slightly like a joke compared to the old dell monitor in so many aspects: black levels, uniformity, IPS glow, BLB...
> 
> And this was the best XB271HU I could get my hands on.


Brightness isn't the same on different monitors; you'd need to actually match them for a fair comparison. With that said, the AUO panel is pretty lame but it's all we've got at the moment for the specs.


----------



## Astreon

Brighteness was the same numerically, 25%.of course 25%on one does not equal 25%on the other, but keep in mind that those are the values I used every day, so they were very close to what I consider comfortable for normal daylight.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BubblTee*
> 
> First timer but picked up one of these today!
> 
> August 2016 Build.
> 
> Really excited to see how it goes - will post pictures and comments later on!


Well? I need to place my order this week before the deal is off, comments on your BLB/glow situation would help


----------



## HyperHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Well? I need to place my order this week before the deal is off, comments on your BLB/glow situation would help


What deal?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperHB*
> 
> What deal?


It's currently going for 649€ here, as opposed to the normal 899 euros... probably not that much of a deal outside of Finland


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## MrFusion88

How do I exit service mode? I tried it out to see my fw version but I figured it would exit once I cycled the monitor, but I'm still in it even with unplugging it completely.

Edit - NVM, turns out disabling burn-in mode fixed it. Not sure how it got turned on...


----------



## xg4m3

Monitor got pulled off in my country. Word in the shops is, it's getting discontinued which wouldn't surprise me with all the problems it has and new model at our doorsteps.

I just hope price wont go higher than it is because of the tobii eye.

We shall see with time.


----------



## HighTechINC

Just got my monitor in the mail today. I looked at a white screen and found no dead/stuck pixels or stuck dust.

Here is a picture the monitor in the dark:



The BLB is most significant in the upper right. Most of the lower left is glow. The lower right is perfect, and the upper left has a little amount of glow.

I am not an expert on these, but would this be an "Acceptable" panel? How good did I do compared to others? I have 14 days to decide if I want to RMA. If anyone can suggest other tests, then please do so!


----------



## siryak

Honestly out of the 1 Acer and 2 Asus monitors I got that BLB is better than all 3. I ended up keeping an Asus with more bleed than that because the colors were way better than they were on my Acer. I couldn't make my whites look correct on the Acer. (It had a severe yellow tint.) It is all subjective, but if it was me I would keep that one if the colors on the monitor aren't overly yellow like mine was. You will be hard pressed to get one with less or even equal bleed to that one.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTechINC*
> 
> Just got my monitor in the mail today. I looked at a white screen and found no dead/stuck pixels or stuck dust.
> 
> Here is a picture the monitor in the dark:
> 
> 
> 
> The BLB is most significant in the upper right. Most of the lower left is glow. The lower right is perfect, and the upper left has a little amount of glow.
> 
> I am not an expert on these, but would this be an "Acceptable" panel? How good did I do compared to others? I have 14 days to decide if I want to RMA. If anyone can suggest other tests, then please do so!


I'd say that this is pretty much as good as it gets for this panel.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTechINC*
> 
> Just got my monitor in the mail today. I looked at a white screen and found no dead/stuck pixels or stuck dust.
> 
> Here is a picture the monitor in the dark:
> 
> 
> 
> The BLB is most significant in the upper right. Most of the lower left is glow. The lower right is perfect, and the upper left has a little amount of glow.
> 
> I am not an expert on these, but would this be an "Acceptable" panel? How good did I do compared to others? I have 14 days to decide if I want to RMA. If anyone can suggest other tests, then please do so!


This is easily in the top 10% of the panels*. Sadly, Acer is that bad. A very good panel in the panel lottery when comes to black uniformity, BLB and bleeding.

You still need to check for yellow tint and white uniformity.

* I've checked 20 in total thanks to my friend's kindness (shop owner).


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> This is easily in the top 10% of the panels*. Sadly, Acer is that bad. A very good panel in the panel lottery when comes to black uniformity, BLB and bleeding.
> 
> You still need to check for yellow tint and white uniformity.
> 
> * I've checked 20 in total thanks to my friend's kindness (shop owner).


Yes, it's acceptable but Asus is not any better. I would say it's even worse with horrible uniformity and BLB as well.


----------



## Astreon

It might be a slight "secret", but Asus can only buy QC rejects from AUO.* AUO is, after all, Acer's property.

This doesn't mean that Asus panels are automatically worse though. it's complicated. But, in general, Acer does have a higher average quality on monitors using AUO panels.

* this is not some crap speculation. This comes from people I know that are working there.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> It might be a slight "secret", but Asus can only buy QC rejects from AUO.* AUO is, after all, Acer's property.
> 
> This doesn't mean that Asus panels are automatically worse though. it's complicated. But, in general, Acer does have a higher average quality on monitors using AUO panels.
> 
> * this is not some crap speculation. This comes from people I know that are working there.


That is very interesting, thanks. And what about Eizo? Does their FS2735 also only has QC reject panels?


----------



## Astreon

I'd have to ask about Eizo. I only know about the particular 144hz IPS 1440p panel series







AUO does not share the best ones.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I'd have to ask about Eizo. I only know about the particular 144hz IPS 1440p panel series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUO does not share the best ones.


Eizo is charging a big premium, probably trusting on their reputation for delivering good quality. I don't see them worth even a single penny more if they are just selling rejected panels. Would be awesome if you could ask


----------



## Astreon

Well, remember that EIZO may do another round of QC to select only the best panels. Whcih would explain the elevated price.

the number of "defective" panels is very high, thus the QC (which many assume is not there - which is not entirely true) is just done with different things in mind. I'm pretty sure that if it wasn't for the hype surrounding 1440p 144hz IPS panels, AUO would stop producing them, however the hype and huge price does make it profitable for them.

Not so much for shops, which have to deal with waves of RMAs and 14-day returns (in EU). Thus, very few shops in my country still offer XB271HU. I'm aware of two, out of 10-15 that used to do it. The reason is simple: return rates are too high. This monitor isn't very profitable for the resellers.


----------



## Fluffyman

Well I'm in the market for a new monitor. Currently waiting for the 34" 100Hz VA Samsung. If it doesn't deliver with decent response times and good quality control on the panel itself I'm still undecided if I should join the 144Hz IPS Lottery or maybe just get the Dell S2417DG (144Hz TN) and use it along with my Dell U2515H (IPS). One monitor dedicated for gaming, the other for everything else or maybe a Jack of all Trades like the Acer Predator.


----------



## HighTechINC

Thanks for the kind words, guys. Here is an album containing an additional image: http://imgur.com/a/HO63A

Any other opinions?


----------



## ComplexityAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Well guys I got my XB271HU today and.... I am extremely pleased with it! This is an October Panel bought from the Acer store restock on 12/16 sent overnight to me. The tape on the outside of the box was the original Acer tape and had not been taped over. Also, the box came in pristine condition with no signs of wear unlike the PG279Q I received a few weeks ago.
> 
> I have the most minuscule black light bleed in the bottom left corner. The other three corners show no BLB what-so-ever and it exhibits basically zero IPS glow across the entire screen. I see zero dead pixels, zero dust specs/spots and uniformity looks nearly perfect to my naked eyes.
> 
> This one is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the box colors were not as close to sRGB as I thought they would be, but were decent.
> 
> CALIBRATION:
> 
> XB271HU Menu Settings were set to the below to achieve the best desired starting point and as close to 6500K as possible before calibration:
> 
> The Standard Profile was used along with these settings.
> 
> 
> Brightness: 28
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2
> Color Temp: User Mode, (R Gain 99) (G Gain 93) (B Gain 97)
> 6-axis color was left at default settings and was not changed.
> 
> I calibrated and profiled the display using my X-rite colormunki display paired with the Argyll + Displaycal GUI combo. It acheived a white point of 6485K near perfect to the desired 6500K. A black depth of .010 cd/m2 which is outstanding, a contrast ratio of 1143:1 which is above the rated 1000:1 contrast ratio listed by Acer. A Delta E Average of 0.19 and a Delta E Maximum of 0.75!!!
> 
> 
> Achieved White Point after calibration: 6485K
> Black Depth: .010 cd/m2
> Contrast Ratio: 1143:1
> Delta E Average: 0.19
> Delta E Maximum: 0.75
> 
> 
> 
> These results are simply amazing and the display looks gorgeous after calibration.
> 
> I will post the calibrated .icc profile below that was made for anyone that would like to use it on their XB271HU.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XB271HU2015-12-18.zip 710k .zip file


Hey. Can anybody help me? I found a link to here and everybody seems to praise this guys settings etc.

So I have the same monitor settings and installed the .icc (I think?) But it's way too dark, or is it meant to be? If anything it looks worse for me, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComplexityAU*
> 
> Hey. Can anybody help me? I found a link to here and everybody seems to praise this guys settings etc.
> 
> So I have the same monitor settings and installed the .icc (I think?) But it's way too dark, or is it meant to be? If anything it looks worse for me, what am I doing wrong?


You're probably doing nothing wrong. Using someone else's ICC profile isn't really a good idea due to monitor and GPU variance.


----------



## HighTechINC

Just took another picture of my monitor @ 70 brightness and 200 iso on my camera. This picture was about 6-7 feet away.



Bleed is very acceptable. It is the worst in the upper-right. When I turn the brightness down to 24 (my preferred setting) the bleed is almost no longer existent. This is also in a perfectly dark room. When I turn my room's lights on, I cannot see the bleed, I only see the glow of the monitor in all four corners (I sit rather close, so the farthest points get glow).

I would say that a little bleed is acceptable. If you sit close to your monitor, there will be much more glow than bleed anyway.

A tip for others suffering from bleed on the bottom: Try loosening the screw behind the predator logo by about a quarter turn. This screw will act as a fine adjustment for the panel, so it may help with bleed. It certainly did with mine (I had a little bleed just left of center that was removed)

I am loving this monitor. It is a jun 16 batch, and it has the "good" firmware version.

I got this monitor from Acer's recertified website for $550 a week ago. I feel like that it was money well spent.

Happy to say that I did well in the panel lottery!


----------



## Jul84

Hello,

My first message in the forum








I just bought this great monitor and wanted to know: are there *recommended setting for most accurate colors/gamma/color temperature*.
Looking above, using the profile made by zerocool23 (thanks for sharing) may not always give the best results (or maybe yes?).
Should we start with the Standard Profile along with these settings? Any other tips?

Brightness: 28
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 2.2
Color Temp: User Mode, (R Gain 99) (G Gain 93) (B Gain 97)
6-axis color was left at default settings and was not changed.

It would be great if the author could update the first page with the important findings. 651 pages is a lot to read.









Thanks!


----------



## Shardnax

Buying a colorimeter is the only real choice if you want accurate color and the like. As Gunner said, settings will be different between monitors because of variance.

The ColorMunki Display is still the best 'cheap' meter to my knowledge.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Buying a colorimeter is the only real choice if you want accurate color and the like. As Gunner said, settings will be different between monitors because of variance.
> 
> The ColorMunki Display is still the best 'cheap' meter to my knowledge.


But what is the point of buying a colorimeter for a _gaming_ monitor, when color profiles won't work in games? Money wasted before they can guarantee profiles would work in all games.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> But what is the point of buying a colorimeter for a _gaming_ monitor, when color profiles won't work in games? Money wasted before they can guarantee profiles would work in all games.


You can create a LUT in DisplayCal for use with Reshade. If someone doesn't want to spend the money on a meter it's fine by me but it's not like it's a total waste of money. A meter is the only way to guarantee accuracy on all the things Jul mentioned, and the CMD isn't terribly expensive, which is why I mentioned it.

Someone could use a color checker to eyeball it but, those cost money too.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You can create a LUT in DisplayCal for use with Reshade. If someone doesn't want to spend the money on a meter it's fine by me but it's not like it's a total waste of money. A meter is the only way to guarantee accuracy on all the things Jul mentioned, and the CMD isn't terribly expensive, which is why I mentioned it.
> 
> Someone could use a color checker to eyeball it but, those cost money too.


^ This. ReShade Tuningpalette to the rescue. There are some other programs designed to maintain color profiles in games too but I'd just use that.


----------



## wsfrazier

Playing games in window mode (borderless) solves that issue, no? I haven't played a game in fullscreen in years.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> But what is the point of buying a colorimeter for a _gaming_ monitor, when color profiles won't work in games? Money wasted before they can guarantee profiles would work in all games.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You can create a LUT in DisplayCal for use with Reshade. If someone doesn't want to spend the money on a meter it's fine by me but it's not like it's a total waste of money. A meter is the only way to guarantee accuracy on all the things Jul mentioned, and the CMD isn't terribly expensive, which is why I mentioned it.
> 
> Someone could use a color checker to eyeball it but, those cost money too.


Also, the colorimeter helps you to get nearly perfect settings just from the OSD controls... with that, it may not even be necessary to create a color profile.

If you don't feel like spending the extra money, and aren't OCD about perfect colors, then you could probably just switch to "Warm" temp and call it good. Or if you have a noticeable tint, you can try to eyeball the settings with the User color.


----------



## Shardnax

Is the gamma still a bit off on this one like it was with the XB270HU?


----------



## Jul84

Thanks Shardnax. I actually switch to "warm" and find the colors already quite good/natural. For now, I will stick with that.
I feel like this monitor is already much better than all TN panels and relatively accurate. Coming from a BenQ XL2411T, it is night and day!


----------



## hammelgammler

Is there any chance to correct the uniformity? My panel has perfect backlight bleeding, but sadly it's "very" blue at the right side...


----------



## Shardnax

Not possible short of buying another monitor as far as I know. I imagine pro segment monitors would allow it one way or another considering the pricing.


----------



## rasmusj78

Mine's looking like this, 1 week old, is this normal? I can't seem to distinguish between bleed and ips glow. I know the photo is bad, bud could somebody tell me if it's fine or should I return it?



- Rasmus, Denmark


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rasmusj78*
> 
> Mine's looking like this, 1 week old, is this normal? I can't seem to distinguish between bleed and ips glow. I know the photo is bad, bud could somebody tell me if it's fine or should I return it?
> 
> 
> 
> - Rasmus, Denmark


Sometimes photos exaggerate the problem, so I can't tell just from that. Your best bet is to look at the screen from as far back as possible, in a dark room, with the black screen displayed. That will pretty much eliminate any IPS glow, and all you'll see is any backlight bleed. You should also try setting the brightness as high as 100% just to make the BLB more obvious... then reduce it back to something lower (mine is at 30%). Look for the same BLB pattern but on a more comfortable brightness. If it's still really obvious, then you might want to try getting a replacement.

These monitors do have more IPS glow than your average IPS screens, so that's something you'll have to live with. In my case, I do notice the bottom right corner glows when sitting at a normal distance (maybe 2.5 ft).

Also, if you do have BLB, it may just go away on its own... my monitor has small amounts of it to start, but about a month later it pretty much went away.


----------



## sunra

Hi Overclocked,

A bit of a silly question... I am interested in purchasing the XB271HU but am not a big fan of the "gamer" monitor stand. I am currently using the ASUS PB278Q and was wondering if the monitor stand that came with that screen is compatible with the XB271HU.

Do most monitors use the same square "slot" that slides the monitor to the stand?

Thanks!


----------



## WorldSnapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> But what is the point of buying a colorimeter for a _gaming_ monitor, when color profiles won't work in games? Money wasted before they can guarantee profiles would work in all games.


I recently bought an i1 display pro myself, and I gotta say it turned out not as useful as I thought it'd be for gaming.

First thing to say, I had 2 XB271HU's and I couldn't get them to look the same with a calibrator (tried with both displaycal and i1 profiler). Uniformity is an inherent issue with this model, and because of that, even calibration performance on a single unit seems to require luck (uniformity over both the small area your calibrator sees and the entire screen). When I calibrated two XB271HU's with the same setting, one looked pretty good (already looked good pre-calibration, hence, no noticeable change), while the other one looked greenish all over the screen on the same white background. The color difference was very visible to the point I could make them look more similar by controlling the RGB values myself. It is useful for analyzing how bad your unit is when you do get a bad one, but then you already know it by looking at it.

Second, even if you somehow get your monitor to look good with a calibrator, It's still a giant hassle to get the icc profile working for every game. Many games reset your video card gamma table, where your icc profile is stored, and thus, you are forced to use 3rd party programs like color sustainer, color keeper, color clutch, reshade, etc. At least one of them usually works for single player games, but none of them seem to work for some online games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You can create a LUT in DisplayCal for use with Reshade. If someone doesn't want to spend the money on a meter it's fine by me but it's not like it's a total waste of money. A meter is the only way to guarantee accuracy on all the things Jul mentioned, and the CMD isn't terribly expensive, which is why I mentioned it.
> 
> Someone could use a color checker to eyeball it but, those cost money too.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This. ReShade Tuningpalette to the rescue. There are some other programs designed to maintain color profiles in games too but I'd just use that.
Click to expand...

I tested the displaycal 3D LUT with reshade 3.0.5 on guild wars 2 following this post http://www.avsforum.com/forum/139-display-calibration/2084098-3d-luts-direct3d-opengl-applications-e-g-games-under-windows.html (some stuff I had to improvise, since displaycal and reshade versions were old in the post), but it only makes my screen a bit darker regardless of which profile I used. There doesn't seem to be any good post/documentation on troubleshooting, and it may as well just not work for this game. The rest of the 3rd-party programs didn't work too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> Playing games in window mode (borderless) solves that issue, no? I haven't played a game in fullscreen in years.


No, it doesn't solve the issue for most windows users. Windows desktop manager, which was introduced in windows 7 and has been there since then, causes a noticeable amount of input lag when you run games not on full screen. If you have the slightest care for input lag, use full screen.


----------



## Picklesc

Hi All,

I've just picked up one of these, seems to be quite good apart from the white uniformity. It has some dark patches and seems to get darker from left to right. Minimal backlight bleed and glow.



Brightness at 60, contrast 42.



Brightness at 100%



The differences in the white are noticable in web browsing, but games are fine.

What is the verdict? Is it a keeper?


----------



## Shardnax

Seems decent to me. Uniformity is hard to tell from pictures unless it's abysmal. You want contrast at 50 last I knew.


----------



## WorldSnapshot

This is mine at 79 brightness and everything else default


And this is at 100


This is the uniformity report for this monitor,


This is the worst one I've gotten so far, and I'm returning it very soon. Nowhere on a white background looks actually white. It's all reddish/blueish (red to blue from left to right). Yours doesn't look as bad as mine, but keep in mind that mine might be one of the worst ones out there.

This other one that I had before (these are both September batches), also had the same uniformity issue. I returned it because it had 2 irremovable dust specks right at the center, but it looked really beautiful.

This is the uniformity report for the other one that I was surprised by because it looked really good.


You could probably try for another one if you don't like it, but observing how many September batches have the same problem (seen from all the models using this same AUO panel), you probably won't get rid of it completely if you get a replacement right now.


----------



## nchammer

hi everyone,
i found a good color profile at page 157 with rgb at 99/93/97 and used them with the profile from the user that posted it. do i need only to set the profile through the windows profile manager and set ods at those settings or i should use displaycal gui instead? im not rly that guru in this things.
do u set saturare at 100 or 110?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nchammer*
> 
> hi everyone,
> i found a good color profile at page 157 with rgb at 99/93/97 and used them with the profile from the user that posted it. do i need only to set the profile through the windows profile manager and set ods at those settings or i should use displaycal gui instead? im not rly that guru in this things.
> do u set saturare at 100 or 110?


A profile from someone else isn't likely to help much, there's a lot of variance between panels even with the same model. You need a reference at the very least, preferably a color checker under controlled lighting. A good colorimeter is much better still.


----------



## wsfrazier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldSnapshot*
> 
> No, it doesn't solve the issue for most windows users. Windows desktop manager, which was introduced in windows 7 and has been there since then, causes a noticeable amount of input lag when you run games not on full screen. If you have the slightest care for input lag, use full screen.


I did not realize this, thankfully I play a lot of MMO's and RPG's. So lag isn't a big deal since there isn't any aiming. I do however play Overwatch occasional, and I still never noticed any input lag.

I will try Overwatch in Fullscreen tonight just to see if I can tell or not.

Regardless of input lag, playing a game in borderless window does use the ICC profile I have from my calibrator in Windows, correct? If not, may not even bother anymore.


----------



## WorldSnapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> I did not realize this, thankfully I play a lot of MMO's and RPG's. So lag isn't a big deal since there isn't any aiming. I do however play Overwatch occasional, and I still never noticed any input lag.
> 
> I will try Overwatch in Fullscreen tonight just to see if I can tell or not.
> 
> Regardless of input lag, playing a game in borderless window does use the ICC profile I have from my calibrator in Windows, correct? If not, may not even bother anymore.


Yup, windowed borderless does still apply your icc profile. I once forgot about turning it on and kept wondering why I'm doing so bad in cs go. It's hard to tell by feel but it's huge for fps games. Now I even notice it in MMO's. We need more gamers in Microsoft...


----------



## gingerbreadman

Does anyone know if there are new 27" 144Hz 1440p Gsync monitors to be released soon?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nchammer*
> 
> hi everyone,
> i found a good color profile at page 157 with rgb at 99/93/97 and used them with the profile from the user that posted it. do i need only to set the profile through the windows profile manager and set ods at those settings or i should use displaycal gui instead? im not rly that guru in this things.
> do u set saturare at 100 or 110?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> A profile from someone else isn't likely to help much, there's a lot of variance between panels even with the same model. You need a reference at the very least, preferably a color checker under controlled lighting. A good colorimeter is much better still.


If you like the look of the 99/93/97 settings, then it's fine to go with it. The profile should at the very least help with the gamma issues that this monitor has, where it's a bit low in the dark end (meaning you get lighter, washed-out blacks). You don't need DisplayCAL unless you actually own a colorimeter.

But really, using someone else's settings is sort of a crap shoot, since there's a lot of variance like @Shardnax said. If you notice a slightly yellow or green tint with the "Warm" setting, then 99/93/97 is probably about right for you. But if on Warm it looks a little blueish, then you might need a different setup.

If you aren't really that picky about colors, you could probably just leave it on Warm, IMO. Our eyes are sort of funny, they'll adjust pretty quickly to whatever whitepoint we're staring at, so things look "normal". Kind of like going from a flourescent-lit basement (blueish) to a incandescent-lit den (red/yellowish), whites look very different in those conditions but your brain adjusts quickly.


----------



## jlp0209

Hey guys, glad to see this thread still going strong, haven't posted in a long time. Are any of you with the newer models / firmware update still getting the occasional issue of the monitor turning itself off and on for a split second during gaming? Mine is a Jan 2016 unit w/ new firmware installed. I have a replacement plan w/ Microcenter but there's no way they will be able to reproduce this issue because it's so random.

Still have a love / hate relationship with this monitor. If the upcoming AMD cards are anything close to GTX 1080 performance I am ridding myself of this thing and going AMD + quality LG 4K IPS FreeSync panel. I can't believe there still are no other manufacturers of G-sync panels other than AUO.


----------



## WorldSnapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Hey guys, glad to see this thread still going strong, haven't posted in a long time. Are any of you with the newer models / firmware update still getting the occasional issue of the monitor turning itself off and on for a split second during gaming? Mine is a Jan 2016 unit w/ new firmware installed. I have a replacement plan w/ Microcenter but there's no way they will be able to reproduce this issue because it's so random.
> 
> Still have a love / hate relationship with this monitor. If the upcoming AMD cards are anything close to GTX 1080 performance I am ridding myself of this thing and going AMD + quality LG 4K IPS FreeSync panel. I can't believe there still are no other manufacturers of G-sync panels other than AUO.


It doesn't seem like people have problems with functionality any more on newer units. But I've gotten 4 of this monitor recently, and had to return them all because of irremovable dust specks and uniformity issues.. I kinda got sick of it and now I'm also looking at PG348Q and X34A which are 3440x1440, 100Hz overclocked, G-sync, and IPS. You may be interested in it, since it's LG AH-IPS, not AUO, but it also seems to have a fair share of its own problems. There's also some news about newer models of these ultrawide monitors coming out next year.


----------



## davidm71

Recently I have caught the monitor blinking when I turn my head for a second but haven't been able to catch it in the act gaming. Interesting that you are experiencing it too. Thought it was a psu gpu issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Hey guys, glad to see this thread still going strong, haven't posted in a long time. Are any of you with the newer models / firmware update still getting the occasional issue of the monitor turning itself off and on for a split second during gaming? Mine is a Jan 2016 unit w/ new firmware installed. I have a replacement plan w/ Microcenter but there's no way they will be able to reproduce this issue because it's so random.
> 
> Still have a love / hate relationship with this monitor. If the upcoming AMD cards are anything close to GTX 1080 performance I am ridding myself of this thing and going AMD + quality LG 4K IPS FreeSync panel. I can't believe there still are no other manufacturers of G-sync panels other than AUO.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldSnapshot*
> 
> It doesn't seem like people have problems with functionality any more on newer units. But I've gotten 4 of this monitor recently, and had to return them all because of irremovable dust specks and uniformity issues.. I kinda got sick of it and now I'm also looking at PG348Q and X34A which are 3440x1440, 100Hz overclocked, G-sync, and IPS. You may be interested in it, since it's LG AH-IPS, not AUO, but it also seems to have a fair share of its own problems. There's also some news about newer models of these ultrawide monitors coming out next year.


Yeah, I know that there will always be a lottery with this monitor re: pixels, BLB, and uniformity. Went through 10+ units earlier this year until I got my current near perfect one, I'm all too familiar and feel your pain. I don't want to go ultra-wide (yet) but will keep my eyes open, thanks for the suggestions! I didn't read up much about the issues w/ those panels because wasn't interested before, will give it a look.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Recently I have caught the monitor blinking when I turn my head for a second but haven't been able to catch it in the act gaming. Interesting that you are experiencing it too. Thought it was a psu gpu issue.


Glad it isn't just me as well. It isn't a GPU or PSU issue. Since I've had the monitor + updated firmware I've switched PSU and GPU. When it happens to me the monitor turns off for a split second, I see the power indicator turn on, and then it turns right back on. Very weird. Could be a g-sync module issue?


----------



## DennisMac

I just made an account to say, Thank you VERY much to you and whoever first mentioned loosening the screw behind the center bottom. I just got this display today and i had the two glow patches there. It was driving me nuts, espcially watching movies with the black bars. I loosened the screw a bit and its completely gone. My screen is now perfect in my eyes. I have slight glow on the bottom right but its hardly noticeable like with the Asus 9Q i took back. I am very happy right now.


----------



## Bercon

Just sent one of these back to store because of ****ty uniformity. Looks like somebody at the factory likes to pee on these before shipping them.


----------



## pispuso

Hello guys, I'm new here. Always read the forum but never bothered registering or posting.

I bought this monitor from Amazon about a month ago. Everything was fine, acceptable backlight bleed, no dust or dead pixels... until today. For some reason today a red pixel appeared on the mid lower half of the screen. I couldn't believe it.. tried to unstuck it since maybe that could have happened, but no luck. After some minutes checking it I take my eyes to look on my second screen and a 2nd red pixel appeared around 5cm away from the first on a completely different row and column. I panicked a bit, turned off everything, waited a min and back on again. The second red pixel disappeared but the first one is still there.

Has anyone had this kind of problem before? I guess I can leave with a dead pixel or maybe subpixel since it does not show on some colours, but can this spread? What's weirder is that the screen was flawless and a pixel dies now!?

Anyway, thanks!


----------



## jlp0209

Found a developing issue with mine, Jan 2016 build. May be hard to see in my photo but that's the best I can do. If you look slightly right of the screen at the black bezel you can notice what I'm talking about at the bottom right corner. There are now several dark patches, more vertical than horizontal, looks like smearing would be the best way to describe it. Anyone else notice this type of issue? I've totally babied this thing since I've had it. It isn't dirt or debris or anything on the surface of the screen, went over it with a microfiber cloth. For $759...smdh...


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pispuso*
> 
> Hello guys, I'm new here. Always read the forum but never bothered registering or posting.
> 
> I bought this monitor from Amazon about a month ago. Everything was fine, acceptable backlight bleed, no dust or dead pixels... until today. For some reason today a red pixel appeared on the mid lower half of the screen. I couldn't believe it.. tried to unstuck it since maybe that could have happened, but no luck. After some minutes checking it I take my eyes to look on my second screen and a 2nd red pixel appeared around 5cm away from the first on a completely different row and column. I panicked a bit, turned off everything, waited a min and back on again. The second red pixel disappeared but the first one is still there.
> 
> Has anyone had this kind of problem before? I guess I can leave with a dead pixel or maybe subpixel since it does not show on some colours, but can this spread? What's weirder is that the screen was flawless and a pixel dies now!?
> 
> Anyway, thanks!


I've never developed a stuck or dead pixel beyond 30 days of owning any screen, that's really bad luck. Usually it won't spread but with this monitor, I'm finding new issues after 9 months of ownership. So anything goes. If you are within a month you can exchange it?


----------



## Picklesc

I wasn't happy with the uniformity on mine, but the tech guys at the store I bought it from couldn't see any issues - no exchange/refund.

The uniformity wasn't the worst i've seen here, but at $929 AUD I was expecting at least a certain level of quality.

At 10 days in, some pixels went dim in the middle of the screen, which is a deal breaker and I got a refund.

The gaming on the monitor was amazing, but it seems to come at the expense of other things which monitors should do well.

I'm going to stay away from gsync ips panels for the forseeable future - the lottery for a decent panel sucks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Picklesc*
> 
> I wasn't happy with the uniformity on mine, but the tech guys at the store I bought it from couldn't see any issues - no exchange/refund.
> 
> The uniformity wasn't the worst i've seen here, but at $929 AUD I was expecting at least a certain level of quality.
> 
> At 10 days in, some pixels went dim in the middle of the screen, which is a deal breaker and I got a refund.
> 
> The gaming on the monitor was amazing, but it seems to come at the expense of other things which monitors should do well.
> 
> I'm going to stay away from gsync ips panels for the forseeable future - the lottery for a decent panel sucks.


Will you try one of the TN models like the Dell S2716DG? Their customer service is said to be great, and while they're still panel lotteries they have less defects overall than the IPS counterparts.


----------



## haslam22

Hey guys, I just bought this monitor. Here are some of my general thoughts:

- Wow, 27" screens feel massive compared to my 24" monitor. My desk is not deep enough to allow me to sit back very far from my desk, so I will probably have to get a new desk with a bigger depth as my next purchase







IKEA Bekant seems like a good option
- The stand is nice, but I dislike the aesthetics personally so I ordered this VonHaus single-monitor stand to replace it (would have preferred a monitor arm, but my desk does not support it). The included stand is also very big, so if you're putting it up against a wall it'll protrude a fair bit and be too close to you (especially if you have a small desk like mine). It is lovely and metal, it's just a bit too bulky/red/too gamery-looking.

*BLB*
Unfortunately I did not get the best panel in the world, but I think it is acceptable because it does not bother me. There is some clear BLB in the top and bottom right corners of the panel, and hardly any on the left.



My phone camera makes the BLB look REALLY bad, it is highly overexposed. In real life I can only notice it ever so slightly in the corners and only on a pitch black screen.

This monitor was manufactured in September 2016, so it is a fairly recent model.


----------



## DennisMac

Wow. My Acer Xb271hu I just got the other day had a dead pixel. Glad I seen it last night. Took it back to exchange and the one I got now is almost flawless when it comes to backlight bleed. Theres basiclly none. Searched good for dead pixels this time and none of those either. Got it at Microcenter


----------



## hasteveha

Hi guys, I haven't been to to this thread in a few months. Is it possible to do a firmware upgrade from home? Or do you still have to send the monitor in? I saw some xb271 at costco recently. NOV manufact date.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haslam22*
> 
> Hey guys, I just bought this monitor. Here are some of my general thoughts:
> 
> - Wow, 27" screens feel massive compared to my 24" monitor. My desk is not deep enough to allow me to sit back very far from my desk, so I will probably have to get a new desk with a bigger depth as my next purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IKEA Bekant seems like a good option
> - The stand is nice, but I dislike the aesthetics personally so I ordered this VonHaus single-monitor stand to replace it (would have preferred a monitor arm, but my desk does not support it). The included stand is also very big, so if you're putting it up against a wall it'll protrude a fair bit and be too close to you (especially if you have a small desk like mine). It is lovely and metal, it's just a bit too bulky/red/too gamery-looking.
> 
> *BLB*
> Unfortunately I did not get the best panel in the world, but I think it is acceptable because it does not bother me. There is some clear BLB in the top and bottom right corners of the panel, and hardly any on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> My phone camera makes the BLB look REALLY bad, it is highly overexposed. In real life I can only notice it ever so slightly in the corners and only on a pitch black screen.
> 
> This monitor was manufactured in September 2016, so it is a fairly recent model.


BLB will likely even out over time with some small hard to notice spots on the edges.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasteveha*
> 
> Hi guys, I haven't been to to this thread in a few months. *Is it possible to do a firmware upgrade from home?* Or do you still have to send the monitor in? I saw some xb271 at costco recently. NOV manufact date.


Not that I'm aware of, no.


----------



## DStruct

Hi all

Ive been using Acer's GD245HQ for several years, been a good monitor but I just bought a 1080GTX and wanted to upgrade to a 1440p monitor and doing research it was out of the Asus & Acer of similar specs. Asus was winning until I was reading mass reviews regarding bleeding or something (Im not even sure what that is). So then Acer was winning and I only heard good.
I placed my order through laptopsdirect as was cheapest price who wasnt out of stock, only worry was they mentioned its 144hz and not 165hz.
Day after ordering today.. I am skeptical now as I am reading if you do receive a monitor with old firmware 144hz then you cant even upgrade it yourself and you have to pay to send it to Acer for them to upgrade!
Before cancelling my order with laptopsdirect I wanted to do some googling about the upgrade and thats where I have learnt more about bad batches of this monitor......

It sounds alot like a gamble buying this monitor, whether or not you receive one with the updated firmware or not... and whether or not you receive one with any quality issues or not...... Im sorry, I duno about you guys but playing around with £600-700 is quite a big deal for me to just get what Im given.... I am asking for abit of advice with placing my order.

Who can I order from to be assured I will receive 1. 165hz firmware model 2. No defects

If the above isnt possibly to be sure, is there an alternative monitor people are going for instead that might have been mentioned in this thread without me going through 300 pages?

Thanks


----------



## Shardnax

You shouldn't have any issues getting a 165hz model. No and no on the other two questions unless you're fine with a different panel type.


----------



## DStruct

Just noticed on Amazon they do advertise as 144hz but then further in the description it mentions "you can even overclock to 165hz", read mixed reviews on this anyway.. that alot of this monitors features such as the 165hz is all a gimmick anyway and it sounds good on the tin but actually you dont end up using half of its features in the real world anyway. Using 165hz is said to not be very usable due to the coil whine and picture quality is apparently horrendous.
Its these type of reviews that are making me skeptical purchasing this. Though aslong as I dont go lower than 120hz (as my previous monitor) I guess id be happy with 120+, the higher resolution, G Sync and 3inches larger.

I still think its disgusting not getting good quality monitor at this price.

Spending this amount of money on a monitor I would expect perfect, obviously everything can have defects but it sounds more than just being unlucky with this particular monitor, it appears to me that being unlucky is the standard and infact its rarer to be lucky, with a good unfaulty one.

With that said, I will probably try my luck and order from Amazon as soon as I get confirmation that my order with laptopsdirect has been cancelled.


----------



## Synthtastic

Hey folks, I've had this monitor for months now and have been very happy with it in terms of BLB, IPS glow, dead pixels, and so on. However, I notice some blue color banding in some games(the above game is FIrewatch, I also notice it mostly in GTA V). I've calibrated my monitor with the colormunki through display cal + argyll many times and while I'm satisfied with the calibration results every time, I can't help but notice the minor banding. What can I do to fix this if anything? Is it just something I'm gunna have to deal with in some games?


----------



## s1rrah

Have any Acer owners successfully connected their Acer XB271HU to a laptop via mini display port to display port cable?

My desktop failed the other day and I tried to connect my XB to my Alienware gaming laptop via a mini display port to display port cable and had little success. At first it worked but both my laptop screen and the acer screen downscaled to something like 1024x768 ... when I tried to adjust the resolution on the Acer, it displayed things in 1440p for a brief moment and then just started flickering ... no matter what I tried, I could never get it to work.

This same laptop works just fine when connecting via miniDP to DP on my 1080p/144hz Asus monitor ... with full 144hz support but just couldn't get my 1440p Acer to work with the same setup.

After some reading online, it would seem that there is no way to run a 144hz/1440p monitor via miniDP to DP cable but thought I would ask around here.

...

BTW: my Acer is going strong still with zero issues since purchase 1.5 years ago ...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthtastic*
> 
> 
> Hey folks, I've had this monitor for months now and have been very happy with it in terms of BLB, IPS glow, dead pixels, and so on. However, I notice some blue color banding in some games(the above game is FIrewatch, I also notice it mostly in GTA V). I've calibrated my monitor with the colormunki through display cal + argyll many times and while I'm satisfied with the calibration results every time, I can't help but notice the minor banding. What can I do to fix this if anything? Is it just something I'm gunna have to deal with in some games?


I would guess that this is most likely a by product of the particular games use of color indexing and the particular color palette/number of colors used in the game. Like taking a photo rendered in 16million colors and converting it to a 256 color .GIF file ... it will always result in some visual "banding" since you just can't show 16 mil colors via a 256 color palette. It looks to me like what your calling "banding" is just the way the game uses it's particular color palette.

Just a thought. Could be wrong but thought I'd throw that out ...

Best...


----------



## Synthtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I would guess that this is most likely a by product of the particular games use of color indexing and the particular color palette/number of colors used in the game. Like taking a photo rendered in 16million colors and converting it to a 256 color .GIF file ... it will always result in some visual "banding" since you just can't show 16 mil colors via a 256 color palette. It looks to me like what your calling "banding" is just the way the game uses it's particular color palette.
> 
> Just a thought. Could be wrong but thought I'd throw that out ...
> 
> Best...


Hopefully you're right and this is the case. Thanks for your input.


----------



## c4sKeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siryak*
> 
> I did...It will return. Not frequently, but it will return. The glitch is still there. Turning the monitor on and off fixes it.


Reporting back re the line down the middle of the monitor issue. I was wrong about it being windows 10... it was caused by the Nvidia driver installation (windows 10 installs it automatically). I reinstalled indows 10 the day after I saw the line the first time and it happened again. Changing the refresh rate to 165hz in the Nvidia control panel seemed to fix it. What was interesting to see is that when I removed the driver with DDU and manually installed, the line didn't reappear and hasn't over the last two months (updated/reinstalled driver around 6 times over this period).


----------



## addicTix

Hey guys, quick question here.
I was browsing a different forum where a dotted line show the "difference" between the posting and the signature.
When I look very closely, I can see that some dots from that line is going in the guy's avatar.

Here an example: http://prnt.sc/dhvcot

You have to look very closely to the picture on the left side.
Does anyone else see some dots in there? Would be great if other people with a PG279Q/XB271HU would test it.

It actually reminds me of the clock & phase test of lagom.nl, where you can see the lines and dots of the clock & phase test on the desktop when you do the test in a window (not fullscreen).

This is what I mean and what it looks like to me (I took the photo with my smartphone): http://prntscr.com/dhxtlj

Like I said, you have to look very closey, like 10cm away.
When I look at the first picture ~75cm or more away, I can barely see it.


----------



## WorldSnapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question here.
> I was browsing a different forum where a dotted line show the "difference" between the posting and the signature.
> When I look very closely, I can see that some dots from that line is going in the guy's avatar.
> 
> Here an example: http://prnt.sc/dhvcot
> 
> You have to look very closely to the picture on the left side.
> Does anyone else see some dots in there? Would be great if other people with a PG279Q/XB271HU would test it.
> 
> It actually reminds me of the clock & phase test of lagom.nl, where you can see the lines and dots of the clock & phase test on the desktop when you do the test in a window (not fullscreen).
> 
> This is what I mean and what it looks like to me (I took the photo with my smartphone): http://prntscr.com/dhxtlj
> 
> Like I said, you have to look very closey, like 10cm away.
> When I look at the first picture ~75cm or more away, I can barely see it.


Tried with both my xb271hu and pg279q, and I don't see it on both of them regardless of how closely I look at it..


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldSnapshot*
> 
> Tried with both my xb271hu and pg279q, and I don't see it on both of them regardless of how closely I look at it..


Hm, that doesnt sound good...
I found another way to reproduce this issue for me, when I use the screenshot-tool "Lightshot", I can choose what part of my screen should get screenshotted.
When I make the window wider, this dot line appears. When I make it smaller, the dot line is less visible to not visible.
It also much easier to see because the background is dimmed.

Would be great if you could test it too, here's where you can download this tool http://app.prntscr.com/en/download.html
I can understand if you don't want to install it because you don't trust it for example, but it would be nice if you could try it for me.

This is what it looks like for me when I reproduce the issue with this tool:


----------



## WorldSnapshot

Hey guys, I'm not aware of all the problems this model has, but I might've discovered a new one.
I was comparing pg279q and xb271hu in duplicate screen while playing my game. Then I spotted this:
PG279Q


XB271Hu


Although the quality of the pictures isn't too great, I'm sure you can spot the difference in the shaded region on the rocks. While the non-shaded rocks on the top left look quite the same, the shaded region on the xb271hu look very over-saturated. The pictures were taken stationary, so it's unrelated to motion.

I've adjusted the RGB values on both xb271hu and pg279q to be very similar using my i1 display pro, so even if icc profiles don't apply, they should have very similar color temp. Gammas are different, but by a margin too small to justify this weird saturation when tested on lagom.

To further test, I've even tried swapping DP cables, calibrating to the same point and applying with windowed fullscreen, and testing individually without using duplicate screen. In all cases, xb271hu seemed to have more saturated shaded region. I have a 3rd IPS monitor (factory calibrated), and it confirms to me that what it looks like in xb271hu isn't normal.

My pg279q has this generic yellow tint and BLB on the top right, and my xb271hu seems flawless. But after using them for a while, I have a feeling that pictures pop more on pg279q. It could be my feeling, but I'm thinking it could also be due to these weird problems xb271hu has.

Has anyone else experienced this? Or was this problem already identified?

P.S.: adjusting saturation on xb271hu didn't make it look normal


----------



## WorldSnapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Hm, that doesnt sound good...
> I found another way to reproduce this issue for me, when I use the screenshot-tool "Lightshot", I can choose what part of my screen should get screenshotted.
> When I make the window wider, this dot line appears. When I make it smaller, the dot line is less visible to not visible.
> It also much easier to see because the background is dimmed.
> 
> Would be great if you could test it too, here's where you can download this tool http://app.prntscr.com/en/download.html
> I can understand if you don't want to install it because you don't trust it for example, but it would be nice if you could try it for me.
> 
> This is what it looks like for me when I reproduce the issue with this tool:


Still none at all for both my monitors.

pg279q:


xb271hu:


----------



## WorldSnapshot

Actually, I tried it another time on OCN. It's visible on both the models.

pg279q:


xb271hu:


That website was a bad choice to test on as the background was too grainy. It's quite visible on OCN's blue background on the sides.


----------



## addicTix

When I look closely on the picture of your xb271hu and i look at the left corner, Im pretty sure I can see a line there.
Do you mind to make a closeup picture of the left bottom corner of that selection window?
Like I did on my shot.

Edit
Okay just saw your second post.
Good to know its a problem of the monitors tcon or panel and I dont have a faulty monitor... puh thanks god man


----------



## dukeReinhardt

I have a question to people who own colorimeters along with this monitor. When looking at the PG279Q review on tftcentral, it seems the colour accuracy and gamma you can achieve with the OSD alone (no ICC) is excellent, unlike for example some Acer models which exhibit problems like 1.8 gamma being the best you can achieve without a colour profile.

I wanted to ask before I buy this monitor, how good are the colours and gamma after adjusting OSD settings?


----------



## upslash

I just purchased a XB271HU.

Unfortunately, I did not get a "good" price and could have waited for a better price. I probably paid $200 more than I should have. But I couldn't wait any longer. I have been wanting this monitor for months and months, and decided just to buy it and stop waiting for the best possible price. This is probably one of my poorer financial decisions. I can afford it and have the disposable income, but I just feel bad spending so much. :-D haha

Someone make me feel better by telling me how awesome their monitor is and how perfect mine will be, without backlight bleed, without IPS glow, and with zero dead pixels. It will hopefully be here Wednesday, 12/14. I will report back, my friends.


----------



## Axon14

Got a recertified model direct from Acer. I'm loving it. No dead pixels. There is a minor dust spot in the very bottom corner but it's basically grey in color and I barely notice it unless I'm looking at a bright white website. Coming from a 2011 1080p 60hz monitor with backlight bleed, it's like a quantum leap. No complaints for $550.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldSnapshot*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm not aware of all the problems this model has, but I might've discovered a new one.
> I was comparing pg279q and xb271hu in duplicate screen while playing my game. Then I spotted this:
> PG279Q
> XB271Hu
> 
> Although the quality of the pictures isn't too great, I'm sure you can spot the difference in the shaded region on the rocks. While the non-shaded rocks on the top left look quite the same, the shaded region on the xb271hu look very over-saturated. The pictures were taken stationary, so it's unrelated to motion.
> 
> I've adjusted the RGB values on both xb271hu and pg279q to be very similar using my i1 display pro, so even if icc profiles don't apply, they should have very similar color temp. Gammas are different, but by a margin too small to justify this weird saturation when tested on lagom.
> 
> To further test, I've even tried swapping DP cables, calibrating to the same point and applying with windowed fullscreen, and testing individually without using duplicate screen. In all cases, xb271hu seemed to have more saturated shaded region. I have a 3rd IPS monitor (factory calibrated), and it confirms to me that what it looks like in xb271hu isn't normal.
> 
> My pg279q has this generic yellow tint and BLB on the top right, and my xb271hu seems flawless. But after using them for a while, I have a feeling that pictures pop more on pg279q. It could be my feeling, but I'm thinking it could also be due to these weird problems xb271hu has.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? Or was this problem already identified?
> 
> P.S.: adjusting saturation on xb271hu didn't make it look normal


Perhaps the in-game gamma or brightness changed for some reason?


----------



## DStruct

*RECEIVED ACER XB271HU 10/12/2016*
*My Story*

Got my monitor couple of days ago from Amazon, nervously opening and setting it up not knowing what to expect.....
Im happy to announce that I have no problems with mine.

Now before I make that official I should add a few 'just incases' first: So my eyes either arent as good as many of yours for me to notice, the ones with issues are far too observant or my monitor is just absolutely fine because I really dont notice any problems at all with it.









Fingers crossed nothing happens over time lol but yeah, very satisified.









Now I am going to share my experience:

Going from a 24" inch 120hz TN panel (Acer GD245HQ) which I had used for years, prior to that I had a crappy 22" TN. Have always had TN's except for over a decade ago with CRT's, anyway.....

First point was: The size... WOW! Damn.... THATS BIG, Maybe too big at first?????

Had to make a little adjustment to my desk, previously it was pushed right up to the wall... the way this monitor is that sits the actual screen approx 6 inches away from the wall which was far too close, so being able to push it back a few inches has made it alot more comfortable for viewing.

Secondly, the brightness....... JESUS CHRIST.
In all honesty, I was not actually enjoying it at first, it was seriously too bright - The whites especially, hurting my eyes to the point it was causing strain and headaches. I've had to turn my brightness way down to 30 and its just about comfortable now, though I still dont like looking at white web pages, its still very WHITE, like glowing lol... though thats a good thing in the judgement of the colours the monitor can produce, it just I am very prone to headaches thats all.

I have overclocked it straight away to 165hz, I am not hearing any coil whine at all.... My 24" acer did that alot though on certain webpages, I never figured out why and even sent it back to Acer within early stages of purchase and they sent it back said nothing wrong with it, still whined. Lived with it. This new monitor doesnt whine or make any noises at all, except for when my device manager had its built in speakers being enabled, which I didnt even know the monitor had.. a cool bonus, not that I will be using them but yes this new monitor has speakers built in.

Ermmmmmmmm what else

G Sync

Seems very smooth, though I play World of Warcraft too and had abit of trouble trying to enable G Sync in that game whilst using boredless window mode, I enabled the g sync indicator to display when enabled and it showed G SYNC ON whilst in full screen so I knew it was on then, but whenever I changed to boredless window it wouldnt display it.... I couldnt figure out if this was either because NVIDIA simply wasnt able to overlay this onto a boredless window and it was actually on without telling me, or if it just wasnt actually on. I fiddled and fiddled to try and make it work but in the end i just gave up with this, no biggie really, its only wow. Oh and yes I enabled G Sync to be enabled in windows & full screen modes.

The picture quality is absolutely amazing I must say.
Honestly my Acer GD245HQ is a pretty damn good monitor, a huge upgrade from my one before that as well. Always thought it was amazing.
Now side by side next to my new Acer Predator, the old Acer looks bad lol. Even my girlfriend commented on it saying she always thought my old monitor was good until you can see it side by side next to my new one. You really do see quality difference.

All in all I am a very pleased customer and have no regrets purchasing this monitor. 10/10!


----------



## WorldSnapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> I have a question to people who own colorimeters along with this monitor. When looking at the PG279Q review on tftcentral, it seems the colour accuracy and gamma you can achieve with the OSD alone (no ICC) is excellent, unlike for example some Acer models which exhibit problems like 1.8 gamma being the best you can achieve without a colour profile.
> 
> I wanted to ask before I buy this monitor, how good are the colours and gamma after adjusting OSD settings?


It's more or less the same with both xb271hu and pg279q. Out of the box gamma is 100% lottery although most of them are within 2.0-2.2. Calibrator can make it 2.2 but then u'll have to use 3rd party tools to enable the ICC profile in game.


----------



## WorldSnapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Perhaps the in-game gamma or brightness changed for some reason?


I'm almost certain that this isn't a software issue as I haven't touched the in game settings at all. Making it duplicate screen also uses the same in game settings on both monitors.

I've seen this on a website, specifically on this asus website when you google "z97a". When I look at the image right under "high performance" section, the left side of the image where there's grey gradation is very hard to spot on my xb271hu compared to my pg279q.

It's almost like VA panel's black crush problem except it seems to happen on any dark color. It could also be the panel issue of this individual unit. I'll need to find more examples to find a clue.


----------



## davidm71

BLACK SCREEN FLICKER ISSUE WHEN MOVING!!!

Hi guys,

Sorry about the caps but I've discovered something about the random flickering on the Acer Predator XB271HU monitor. I couldn't believe it when I figured this out I was shocked! Basically as long as I'm sitting still in front of the monitor I never notice a flicker... BUT the moment I get up off my chair the screen will flicker such that I almost miss it happening. I tested this theory out like fifty times over and every time I get up and down the screen will flicker!

Theories.. Magnetic field affecting the screen as I walk away. Loose cable maybe. Not sure.

Thank god I bought an extended warranty through Microcenter.

This is a serious issue.. WTH..

Thanks


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldSnapshot*
> 
> It's more or less the same with both xb271hu and pg279q. Out of the box gamma is 100% lottery although most of them are within 2.0-2.2. Calibrator can make it 2.2 but then u'll have to use 3rd party tools to enable the ICC profile in game.


Oh that's interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldSnapshot*
> 
> It's more or less the same with both xb271hu and pg279q. Out of the box gamma is 100% lottery although most of them are within 2.0-2.2. Calibrator can make it 2.2 but then u'll have to use 3rd party tools to enable the ICC profile in game.


Isn't the OSD gamma control setting enough to set it to ~2.2?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldSnapshot*
> 
> It's more or less the same with both xb271hu and pg279q. Out of the box gamma is 100% lottery although most of them are within 2.0-2.2. Calibrator can make it 2.2 but then u'll have to use 3rd party tools to enable the ICC profile in game.


Isn't the OSD gamma control setting enough to set it to ~2.2?


----------



## WorldSnapshot

There
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Isn't the OSD gamma control setting enough to set it to ~2.2?


There really isn't any useful OSD gamma control for both the models. Xb271hu lets you choose 1.8 or 2.2 (pretty useless), but that's it.


----------



## jlp0209

RIP Acer XB271HU. Date of birth- Jan 2016. Date of death, 12/13/16.

Posted a few pages back that I started seeing a discoloration at the bottom right of the screen. Then it turned into a slight orange oval about 3/4 of an inch long along the right scrolling area of a web browser, at the bottom right. Then tonight when I got home from work I turned the monitor on and heard a pop. Can an LCD / pixels actually explode?? I'm SO not in the mood to deal with a monitor lottery all over again. I did get the Microcenter 2 year replacement plan, thank goodness. What a giant PITA. Here are photos.

Orange oval that popped up out of nowhere a week ago (circled in red):



Monitor after loud pop, this is all that happens when powered on:


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> BLACK SCREEN FLICKER ISSUE WHEN MOVING!!!
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry about the caps but I've discovered something about the random flickering on the Acer Predator XB271HU monitor. I couldn't believe it when I figured this out I was shocked! Basically as long as I'm sitting still in front of the monitor I never notice a flicker... BUT the moment I get up off my chair the screen will flicker such that I almost miss it happening. I tested this theory out like fifty times over and every time I get up and down the screen will flicker!
> 
> Theories.. Magnetic field affecting the screen as I walk away. Loose cable maybe. Not sure.
> 
> Thank god I bought an extended warranty through Microcenter.
> 
> This is a serious issue.. WTH..
> 
> Thanks


Mine sometimes flickers also, but I think it's because I have a ton of junk on the floor around my power strip, and if I accidentally bump something down there, it disrupts the power briefly. I haven't worried about it too much. Might just be that the power cord it came with is junk...?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> RIP Acer XB271HU. Date of birth- Jan 2016. Date of death, 12/13/16.
> 
> Posted a few pages back that I started seeing a discoloration at the bottom right of the screen. Then it turned into a slight orange oval about 3/4 of an inch long along the right scrolling area of a web browser, at the bottom right. Then tonight when I got home from work I turned the monitor on and heard a pop. Can an LCD / pixels actually explode?? I'm SO not in the mood to deal with a monitor lottery all over again. I did get the Microcenter 2 year replacement plan, thank goodness. What a giant PITA. Here are photos.
> 
> Orange oval that popped up out of nowhere a week ago (circled in red):
> 
> Monitor after loud pop, this is all that happens when powered on:


Wow, sorry to hear about your bad luck with this monitor







Definitely seems like the AUO panels are junk. It's too bad we don't have a good alternative for G-Sync 144Hz+ IPS still. Though it looks like a bunch of G-Sync / FreeSync monitors are coming out lately, so maybe we'll have more options soon. Glad to hear you have the Micro Center warranty!!! If they give you a brand new one as a replacement, maybe you should consider selling it and just getting something else.


----------



## DennisMac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> RIP Acer XB271HU. Date of birth- Jan 2016. Date of death, 12/13/16.
> 
> Posted a few pages back that I started seeing a discoloration at the bottom right of the screen. Then it turned into a slight orange oval about 3/4 of an inch long along the right scrolling area of a web browser, at the bottom right. Then tonight when I got home from work I turned the monitor on and heard a pop. Can an LCD / pixels actually explode?? I'm SO not in the mood to deal with a monitor lottery all over again. I did get the Microcenter 2 year replacement plan, thank goodness. What a giant PITA. Here are photos.
> 
> Orange oval that popped up out of nowhere a week ago (circled in red):
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor after loud pop, this is all that happens when powered on:
> 
> 
> Wow, I've never seen a monitor explode like that in the corner. I have this same monitor and it has slight IPS glow on the bottom right corner but nothing like this. I just got it a couple weeks ago. Think I'm going back to Microcenter to get that warranty just in case. They said the warranty let's you bring it in for them to fix it and only if they can't fix it will you get a replacement or something.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Mine sometimes flickers also, but I think it's because I have a ton of junk on the floor around my power strip, and if I accidentally bump something down there, it disrupts the power briefly. I haven't worried about it too much. Might just be that the power cord it came with is junk...?
> G-should consider selling it and just getting something else.


Maybe it's the cable but then why it only flickers when I get up and sit down? Weird. Will swap the cord. Let you know..


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Wow, sorry to hear about your bad luck with this monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely seems like the AUO panels are junk. It's too bad we don't have a good alternative for G-Sync 144Hz+ IPS still. Though it looks like a bunch of G-Sync / FreeSync monitors are coming out lately, so maybe we'll have more options soon. Glad to hear you have the Micro Center warranty!!! If they give you a brand new one as a replacement, maybe you should consider selling it and just getting something else.


I took it into store and they will test it tomorrow. One of the guys said it looks like someone put too much pressure on that area of the screen. You can see the marks when the monitor is powered off. The only pressure I put on the monitor is when I touch the bottom - side when turning it. If that's enough pressure to break a monitor...wow...We'll see what they do, either a replacement or store credit, not sure what other options I have because I have an nVidia card. I have no desire to get an ultrawide. It's looking like I'd lean toward an Asus PG279 (again) or just go for an LG 4K FreeSync monitor. And eventually switch to AMD. Not ideal at all, really sucks any way I look at it. I don't want another AUO screen but I need a monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DennisMac*
> 
> Wow, I've never seen a monitor explode like that in the corner. I have this same monitor and it has slight IPS glow on the bottom right corner but nothing like this. I just got it a couple weeks ago. Think I'm going back to Microcenter to get that warranty just in case. They said the warranty let's you bring it in for them to fix it and only if they can't fix it will you get a replacement or something.


DEFINITELY buy the Microcenter replacement plan for this monitor.


----------



## Coree

I've had my XB271HU for 2 weeks now. Great leap from a 60hz 1440p -> to this








No dead pixels and no backlight bleed. OC'd to 165hz w/o problems.
Damn this was bright on the stock setting. Put it to 24%, and now it's ok.
Great monitor for 484€, bought it used from a forum. Sold my earlier 1440p monitor (QX2710) for 220€.

Heres a pic:


----------



## Denkanson

Hello!

Acer Predator XB271HU

I jsut got my new monitor today, and it seems it only goes to 120hz.

I run a GTX 770 2gb modell is that card capable doin 1440p 144hz? cuz the max rate i can set is 120hz even when i try 1080p the 144hz mode is not there either.

Using DP 1.2 cable that come with the monitor

Regards


----------



## WorldSnapshot

I've been busy and wasn't able to test with games, but while I was doing my work, I noticed that Windows taskbar at the bottom was quite dim on xb271hu compared to pg279q and my other factory calibrated IPS monitor.

They're set to the same luminance by my calibrator, but it's pretty weird how the taskbar only looks as bright as my pg279q and the other monitor when its brightness is doubled (24 to 50). I tested more with my calibrator, and found out it's every edge that's dimmer than the center.

On the contrary, all my Pg279q had this yellow tint between the center and the edges and the edges are as bright as the center. I can't help but to speculate that BLB on xb271hu was removed by dimming the backlight around the edges. If that's true, it makes sense why pg279q still has BLB, yellow tint and edge brightness.

I've calibrated them to the same point, but they look totally different. Though they're quite uniform compared to other units I've had. I'm liking the color on my pg279q better, as it's not as dim as the xb271hu. But on the other hand, xb271hu is more uniform and has no tint and BLB.

Quite hard to decide


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denkanson*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Acer Predator XB271HU
> 
> I jsut got my new monitor today, and it seems it only goes to 120hz.
> 
> I run a GTX 770 2gb modell is that card capable doin 1440p 144hz? cuz the max rate i can set is 120hz even when i try 1080p the 144hz mode is not there either.
> 
> Using DP 1.2 cable that come with the monitor
> 
> Regards


It's not well-documented, but this monitor uses a G-Sync "version 2" module, which is a little finicky depending on the graphics card you are using:

GTX 600 & 700 series: 120Hz max
GTX 780 Ti: 144Hz max
GTX 900 & 1000 series: 165Hz max

You can tell which monitors have V2 G-Sync because they'll have support for HDMI (though doesn't do G-Sync through it).


----------



## lainx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> It's not well-documented, but this monitor uses a G-Sync "version 2" module, which is a little finicky depending on the graphics card you are using:
> 
> GTX 600 & 700 series: 120Hz max
> GTX 780 Ti: 144Hz max
> GTX 900 & 1000 series: 165Hz max
> 
> You can tell which monitors have V2 G-Sync because they'll have support for HDMI (though doesn't do G-Sync through it).


G-Sync V2 was a false rumour.
It has to do with the pixel clock of the cards. Some 670s can do 144hz. There's a buried thread on this forum relating to it even.

I'm still using a 670 which unfortunately does not support 144hz, and i haven't found a way to overclock the pixel clock.

EDIT:
Here, you're welcome.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1603168/does-a-gtx-670-not-support-1440p-144hz-or-hdcp-over-displayport/0_100


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lainx*
> 
> G-Sync V2 was a false rumour.
> It has to do with the pixel clock of the cards. Some 670s can do 144hz. There's a buried thread on this forum relating to it even.
> 
> I'm still using a 670 which unfortunately does not support 144hz, and i haven't found a way to overclock the pixel clock.
> 
> EDIT:
> Here, you're welcome.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1603168/does-a-gtx-670-not-support-1440p-144hz-or-hdcp-over-displayport/0_100


Interesting... I have no personal experience with it since I have a GTX 780 Ti... but someone else on this thread was saying they were able to get 144Hz on the XB270HU but not on the XB271HU. I'll have to read up on that separate thread.

The part about 165Hz is definitely true though, since it's (poorly) documented in their manual.

PS - Lain!!!!!!!! It took me a minute to associate your name with the avatar pic... very cool.


----------



## lainx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Interesting... I have no personal experience with it since I have a GTX 780 Ti... but someone else on this thread was saying they were able to get 144Hz on the XB270HU but not on the XB271HU. I'll have to read up on that separate thread.
> 
> The part about 165Hz is definitely true though, since it's (poorly) documented in their manual.
> 
> PS - Lain!!!!!!!! It took me a minute to associate your name with the avatar pic... very cool.


Well some are considering Gsync v2 is what you were saying before.. That it's because they added a hdmi port.
I recall that it was just a screw up from when Dell announced the S2716DG. At least according to
https://www.pcper.com/category/tags/g-sync-gen-ii
Maybe i'm confusing "gen 2" with "v2", so you might be right!
But why would it matter if the screens have hdmi port? In regards to the g-sync chip i mean.. Anyways, the "gen 2" or "v2 or whatever shouldn't be any different than a supposedly earlier version..
At least not on a technological level. My knowledge is limited when it comes to monitors though so again, maybe i'm wrong.
The screens in these newer models are the one's that support hdmi and 165hz+, not the gsync module.

haha, thank you







Love the series!


----------



## Brianmz

Just got mine in, Idk how bad this backlight bleed is:

30 brightness



75 brightness



30 brightness, less overexposed


----------



## hasteveha

Has anyone here requested ACER firmware update their xb271Hu? What is the process?How long does it take? And what are the costs?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Sinddk

Has this been discontinued? Can't find it in stock anywhere in EU


----------



## wirefox

Fry's has it for *$650!*

http://www.frys.com/product/8698300?


----------



## Sinddk

God, you and you Americans and hardware prices. So jealous, cost 900 dollars here


----------



## wirefox

^wasn't direct at your last post... just wanted the community to know about the deal.

....makes you feel any better I bought mine closer your EU price.

and the monitor I got is a unicorn


----------



## Derpinheimer

I just got mine from Costco and there's some odd area that is darker than the rest. Seems most obvious on gray colors. Kinda looks like a crack but the box was in good condition so I doubt it. It wont wipe off either.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Shardnax

I'd exchange it, no reason to accept such a defect on a monitor this expensive.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Thats what I'm thinking :/

Too bad, cuz it's got no stuck pixels or blb.


----------



## ExclusiveOC

Hello, i just receive my Acer XB271HU also. Can someone post some calibration settings, i tryed those old calibrations from here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/2980 ..... but i need others new. Thank you in advance!


----------



## davidm71

If anyone is getting any weird flickering try turning off G-Sync. On my XB271HU I have noticed that the monitor will occasionally blink on and off for a split second.Its very rare and easy to miss but when it happens its shocking. My best theory right now though I need to test this out more is that its gsync as the same blinking happens when i manually turn gsync on and off in nvidia control panel. Anyone else experiencing this please reply.

Thanks


----------



## zhoudaniell

really would like some help if someone can provide it - acer tech support is completely useless.

I just got the xb271hu. I have a i5 6600k and a gtx 1070 in my rig. I'm having a lot of trouble getting it up to 165 hz OC.

Things I've tried.

- custom profile in nvidia control panel. 2540x1440 with 165 refresh. When I try to apply it, the screen goes black and says no signal. This is also strange because when I tested the custom profile, I got a message that said it was stable and succesful, but no luck when I try to apply it.

- I went into the osd menu on the monitor and did the whole overclock enabling into 165 hz. When I tried to apply and reboot, it says to go into nvidia control panel to turn it up to 165hz, but in the normal native resolution setting (non-custom), the highest I get is 144 hz.

It's definitely not the monitor, and my rig is powerful enough to support 165. Anyone have any suggestions?

EDIT: somehow after tinkering with it for a while, I got the 165 to show up.

I guess my next question is - do people keep it at 165 or 144? I heard that there may be more input lag if it's at 165, but not sure how much of a difference it makes in reality.


----------



## xSly84x

Personnaly i've never tried 165hz.
First: A lot of reviews and comments on the forums mentioned a higher input lag.
Second: It's hard to notice the difference between 144 vs. 165 hz and there are not really tangible benefits.
Third: I don't know what kind of games you are playing. CS-GO etc. there it won't be any problem to reach the 165hz but BF1, Witcher 3 need lower settings than 144hz. Personally i prefer with my Gtx 1080 the max settings and i'm fine with about 105 fps. If you want 144 or 165hz i would choose 144hz with better settings in consideration of your Gtx 1070. It's just easier to reach, better graphic and lower input lag.


----------



## hammelgammler

I run it at 165Hz G-Sync but cap my games to 150 FPS, as with 160 cap my Input Lag was so bad compared to 150. (Overwatch)

Same with 144Hz, 140 FPS cap had so much more lag then 130 FPS. So therefore 165Hz is great for me.

Overwatch is like butter now with the new "Reduce Buffering" option.


----------



## scarecrow22

Hey fellow XB271 users. Just bought mine yesterday and am very impressed. Coming from a TN 1080p 144hz XL2430T its a big step up.

I have a question about the Nvidia control panel settings and monitor refresh. On my old monitor I could set the max refresh rate in the resolution settings menu to 120Hz and that set the max refresh apps could use system wide.

Now the trouble is when I have this set to 120hz with the predator there is now a setting in the 3D settings called preferred refresh rate that I can set to Highest or app controlled. With Highest selected in either global or specific app settings Witcher 3 for example will force the monitor refresh rate to 144Hz. Thus disabling ULMB, not what I want to happen.

Witcher 3 does not have a setting for refresh rate either in the menus or settings files. Is there any way I can force 120Hz for all apps?

Edit: I'm a dummy. I still had GSYNC enabled in the program settings and didn't restart the game.

Time to see if GSYNC is worth losing ULMB for. I may be addicted to the latter since it was so well implemented on the old BenQ.


----------



## zhoudaniell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> I run it at 165Hz G-Sync but cap my games to 150 FPS, as with 160 cap my Input Lag was so bad compared to 150. (Overwatch)
> 
> Same with 144Hz, 140 FPS cap had so much more lag then 130 FPS. So therefore 165Hz is great for me.
> 
> Overwatch is like butter now with the new "Reduce Buffering" option.


Interesting, I'm actually trying to get the best setting for overwatch as well. Are you suggesting that I should keep the 165, but just cap it to 150? Am I still going to get more input lag since the monitor is overclocked?


----------



## Derpinheimer

Where did yall see about input lag @ 165hz? Only thing I saw was that the response times are barely sufficient for 144hz, so 165hz can't really improve much. However, from the comparison images on pcmonitors.info review of competing 144hz, IPS, 1440p monitors - 165hz looked slightly better to me:

https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/AG271QG-blur.png

Of course, ULMB >>> either.


----------



## jasonwc14

DUP


----------



## jasonwc14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> If anyone is getting any weird flickering try turning off G-Sync. On my XB271HU I have noticed that the monitor will occasionally blink on and off for a split second.Its very rare and easy to miss but when it happens its shocking. My best theory right now though I need to test this out more is that its gsync as the same blinking happens when i manually turn gsync on and off in nvidia control panel. Anyone else experiencing this please reply.
> 
> Thanks


I also experienced flickering on two Acer XB271HU monitors with 10' and 15' Cablematters Displayport cables. After reading reviews, I discovered that others were also experiencing flickering with said cables on 144Hz monitors (some people cited the XB270HU or XB271HU). I decided to purchase a certified cable (see http://www.displayport.org/products-database/ for a list of other certified cables) to see if the cable was my issue. I purchased the Accell B142C-010B (10' Displayport 1.2) cable after verifying that it is certified cable and contains the DP logo. With the Accell cable, I no longer get flickering, even when using GSync @ 144Hz.

You may also be interested in these resources:

https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/3uvp02/a_holiday_reminder_on_quality_displayport_cables/

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Flashing-flicker-blinking-display-XB270HU-in-this-case/td-p/362642/page/2

https://www.amazon.com/review/RL4ZQ6NSM0RCU/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0098HVXVQ&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=667846011&store=aht


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonwc14*
> 
> I also experienced flickering on two Acer XB271HU monitors with 10' and 15' Cablematters Displayport cables. After reading reviews, I discovered that others were also experiencing flickering with said cables on 144Hz monitors (some people cited the XB270HU or XB271HU). I decided to purchase a certified cable (see http://www.displayport.org/products-database/ for a list of other certified cables) to see if the cable was my issue. I purchased the Accell B142C-010B (10' Displayport 1.2) cable after verifying that it is certified cable and contains the DP logo. With the Accell cable, I no longer get flickering, even when using GSync @ 144Hz.
> 
> You may also be interested in these resources:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/3uvp02/a_holiday_reminder_on_quality_displayport_cables/
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Flashing-flicker-blinking-display-XB270HU-in-this-case/td-p/362642/page/2
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/review/RL4ZQ6NSM0RCU/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0098HVXVQ&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=667846011&store=aht


Ok I'll check it out thanks. So far though no flickering with Gsync off and I really don't notice a difference without it. Anyhow its tough to find a displayport to mini-DP certified cable .

Thanks


----------



## zhoudaniell

Anyone have any color calibration tips? I just got this monitor and I'm trying to play around with it. I don't mind the two settings I've tried, but when it's "warm", it feels a bit too yellowish compared to my two 24 in dell monitors next to it. I tried adjusting it to "cool", and it's definitely better, but seems super blueish white.

Again, don't really mind this too much, it looks good still, juts wondering if there are any calibrations that people have used that will get me as true of a white as possible.

Additionally, if you have a favorite color profile, please share!


----------



## Shardnax

Warm on the XB271HU should be around 6500K. It's the best choice unless you've got a preference for higher color temps or a specific reason to use them.


----------



## zhoudaniell

yeah warm is ok, it just looks super yellowish tint on the monitor, so hoping to grab a profile that's more white. I feel like I have the choice of either blue tint or yellow tint at the moment


----------



## Shardnax

There have been a few posted in this thread. I can't remember any specific pages though so you'll have to search for profile or icc and trudge through posts.


----------



## Lynkdev

How did you all get your RR above 60hz? im currently running an x34 pred at 100hz and after hooking up this new monitor and setting the OC to max..monitor still shows 60hz. Verified in nvidia control panel that it also shows 165hz..RR test shows 60. Bad monitor?

I've already ruled out a bad DP cable. and swapped ports on my titan x's

thanks for any help


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhoudaniell*
> 
> yeah warm is ok, it just looks super yellowish tint on the monitor, so hoping to grab a profile that's more white. I feel like I have the choice of either blue tint or yellow tint at the moment


You should try the "User" color temp, so you can manually adjust the RGB settings and make it closer to your Dells. The default of 100-100-100 should be pretty close to Warm (6500K), but it's probably got too much green, which causes it to look yellowish. If you put all three monitors on an all-white screen, you should be able to tweak the controls until you get the Acer to match the Dells a little better.

I would recommend lowering the Green gain until the yellowish tint is mostly gone (may need to go down as low as 90-94), then lower red a tiny bit to make whites a little more blueish (like 97-99). Most of the people who have yellowish screens end up using setting like RGB 97-93-100.

One thing I'd also recommend... make sure all of your monitors have been on for about an hour before you start tweaking the color... monitor backlights change slightly as they warm up, so it takes roughly 30 minutes or more to stabilize. You may also notice that after a few months, the backlight sort of "breaks in" and the color temps are slightly different. In my case, I started with a more yellowish tint, but several months later it calmed down a bit to a more neutral white.

As far as downloading a color profile, I really wouldn't bother... almost in every case, they used the colorimeter to adjust the RGB settings, and the profile just cleans up like the last 1% of error. It could help your gamma to be closer to 2.2, but it shouldn't be that far off to begin with.


----------



## ExclusiveOC

Hello, i just receive my Acer XB271HU also. Can someone post some calibration settings, i tryed those old calibrations from
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhoudaniell*
> 
> Anyone have any color calibration tips? I just got this monitor and I'm trying to play around with it. I don't mind the two settings I've tried, but when it's "warm", it feels a bit too yellowish compared to my two 24 in dell monitors next to it. I tried adjusting it to "cool", and it's definitely better, but seems super blueish white.
> 
> Again, don't really mind this too much, it looks good still, juts wondering if there are any calibrations that people have used that will get me as true of a white as possible.
> 
> Additionally, if you have a favorite color profile, please share!


This is my Acer XB271HU Monitor, you can try my settings, for me is more than okay.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsLA40pk5Ew&t=388s


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> I run it at 165Hz G-Sync but cap my games to 150 FPS, as with 160 cap my Input Lag was so bad compared to 150. (Overwatch)
> 
> Same with 144Hz, 140 FPS cap had so much more lag then 130 FPS. So therefore 165Hz is great for me.
> 
> Overwatch is like butter now with the new "Reduce Buffering" option.


How are you verifying this? The input lag between 150-165 fps cannot be that big of a difference or even noticeable?

Why I ask is cause i play overwatch too and I thought the best option would be 165fps/165hz.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> How are you verifying this? The input lag between 150-165 fps cannot be that big of a difference or even noticeable?
> 
> Why I ask is cause i play overwatch too and I thought the best option would be 165fps/165hz.


If you are a super human, then the best option should be 165 Hz and uncapped frame rate with no syncing technology, or maybe 120 Hz with ULMB for the added clarity (which is what I prefer in all games if I can get a high enough frame rate).


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you are a super human, then the best option should be 165 Hz and uncapped frame rate with no syncing technology, or maybe 120 Hz with ULMB for the added clarity (which is what I prefer in all games if I can get a high enough frame rate).


I need my g sync and capped fps as I cannot stand tearing and other issues.

Ideally the best option seems to be 165 fps at 165 hz but I wanna know why he claims 150 fps is better for 165 hz.


----------



## davidm71

Was wondering if we could take a survey on how many are getting flickering with this panel?


----------



## Aztec Boi

Just got my XB271HU and did a bleed test. Looks fine to me but would like some opinions. Also have two purple spots on the screen, I believe there dead pixels is my only option an RMA? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aztec Boi*
> 
> Just got my XB271HU and did a bleed test. Looks fine to me but would like some opinions. Also have two purple spots on the screen, I believe there dead pixels is my only option an RMA? Thanks for all the help.


Seems pretty bad to me considering how big the spots are. There is no way to fix dead pixels. Best you RMA it.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Was wondering if we could take a survey on how many are getting flickering with this panel?


This is my 2nd panel since I RMA-ed the first one due to a faulty button. Neither have had any flickering. Both were also oced to 165hz.

However the first did have the g sync issue as it was on the older firmware.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aztec Boi*
> 
> Just got my XB271HU and did a bleed test. Looks fine to me but would like some opinions. Also have two purple spots on the screen, I believe there dead pixels is my only option an RMA? Thanks for all the help.


The bleed is whatever but those purple things? ***!?

You need to step at least 10 feet back to accurately gauge blb. You can see in the close up of the purple things that every corner of the pic, not monitor, is bright.


----------



## BurnerMan54

Hey everybody.

I've been reading this thread for quite a while now.

I currently have two of these monitors standing here. One of them has terrible BLB and green tint (November 2016 model) so this one is already out of the question.

The other one (September 2016 model) has very slight BLB at the bottom middle (around the screw on the back) and slight BLB on the bottom right and up right corners. I'd like to have none at all but it's not bothering me at all at this point.
Now the biggest problem I have with this monitor is the uniformity which right now is the deciding factor if I should return it (and re-buy another one) or wait for new upcoming monitor tech.

So my question is if this is "acceptable" or if I can expect to get better uniformity with the next one if there even is any room for improvement. Both monitors have the recent firmware update, so there is no middle line issue, which certainly is a plus.

It's quite pronounced in the picture, it's not that extreme in person (and not that redish) but bothers me especially while reading forums or something like reddit.


----------



## c4sKeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BurnerMan54*


Got a picture on a black background with the lights off?


----------



## BurnerMan54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4sKeT*
> 
> Got a picture on a black background with the lights off?


Sure. This is the best one I currently have. Can't lower the blinds further since they're defective.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BurnerMan54*
> 
> Hey everybody.
> 
> I've been reading this thread for quite a while now.
> 
> I currently have two of these monitors standing here. One of them has terrible BLB and green tint (November 2016 model) so this one is already out of the question.
> 
> The other one (September 2016 model) has very slight BLB at the bottom middle (around the screw on the back) and slight BLB on the bottom right and up right corners. I'd like to have none at all but it's not bothering me at all at this point.
> Now the biggest problem I have with this monitor is the uniformity which right now is the deciding factor if I should return it (and re-buy another one) or wait for new upcoming monitor tech.
> 
> So my question is if this is "acceptable" or if I can expect to get better uniformity with the next one if there even is any room for improvement. Both monitors have the recent firmware update, so there is no middle line issue, which certainly is a plus.
> 
> It's quite pronounced in the picture, it's not that extreme in person (and not that redish) but bothers me especially while reading forums or something like reddit.


If you have reading this thread, you will notice that is a common issue about BLB and uniformity. Even on review, they detect a gamma shift (stronger on left than right.)
Uniformity is an inherent issue with this panel.


----------



## BurnerMan54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> If you have reading this thread, you will notice that is a common issue about BLB and uniformity. Even on review, they detect a gamma shift (stronger on left than right.)
> Uniformity is an inherent issue with this panel.


I noticed that but I'm still wondering if this is an especially bad case or if it's gotten better. I know there's plenty of people with issues but it's hard to discern if it's just perception since so many people post here or if there is the possibility of getting a (much) better one. I haven't read all of the thread, that's another thing.


----------



## c4sKeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BurnerMan54*
> 
> Sure. This is the best one I currently have. Can't lower the blinds further since they're defective.


Keeper.

Angle the monitor slightly and you'll notice it even less. I have glow in the same places as you and I've angled it slightly backwards. It's pretty much unnoticeable now.


----------



## BurnerMan54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4sKeT*
> 
> Keeper.
> 
> Angle the monitor slightly and you'll notice it even less. I have glow in the same places as you and I've angled it slightly backwards. It's pretty much unnoticeable now.


You sound really confident. Do you think the uniformity is inside of what is considered normal for this monitor ? I'll probably keep it then. Thank you.


----------



## c4sKeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BurnerMan54*
> 
> You sound really confident. Do you think the uniformity is inside of what is considered normal for this monitor ? I'll probably keep it then. Thank you.


A friend of mine only last week RMA'd 3 monitors to get one as good as this.


----------



## BurnerMan54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4sKeT*
> 
> A friend of mine only last week RMA'd 3 monitors to get one as good as this.


That puts quite a few concerns to rest, thanks very much!


----------



## Shardnax

The best you can do with the AUO panels is settle on a decent one. You might be able to find one with basically no issues but you'd probably also have to go through so many of them that you'd piss off wherever you bought them from.


----------



## Solonowarion

So just ordered this. Should be here in a week. I got the Dell s2716dg and really wanted to like it but could not get settings to look good IMO. Returned it.
I know this is a silly question but with it being 2017 should I try to hold off for a bit to see what comes out? I know It's already ordered but just wanted some opinions.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> So just ordered this. Should be here in a week. I got the Dell s2716dg and really wanted to like it but could not get settings to look good IMO. Returned it.
> I know this is a silly question but with it being 2017 should I try to hold off for a bit to see what comes out? I know It's already ordered but just wanted some opinions.


It's worth considering. It would only matter if another panel manufacturer released a 2560x1440 panel capable of 144hz+ and etc. I believe LG had something in the works but I don't remember.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> So just ordered this. Should be here in a week. I got the Dell s2716dg and really wanted to like it but could not get settings to look good IMO. Returned it.
> I know this is a silly question but with it being 2017 should I try to hold off for a bit to see what comes out? I know It's already ordered but just wanted some opinions.


I've been hoping for a newer/update version of this monitor, with hopefully better quality control. The only this I've heard about is a 4k version coming out in Q3.

I have one of these monitors, for almost a year now, and I'm extremely pleased with mine. I'd like to buy three more for a nice three + one set-up, but have been holding out to see what comes out.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> It's worth considering. It would only matter if another panel manufacturer released a 2560x1440 panel capable of 144hz+ and etc. I believe LG had something in the works but I don't remember.


Nixeus has announced a new ips 27' monitor 144hz 'freesync' for Q1 2017
https://www.custompcreview.com/news/exclusive-nixeus-displays-27-inch-1440p-144hz-freesync-gaming-monitor-32-inch-4k-freesync-monitor/36062/


----------



## Iceman2733

did anyone deal with ACER with the recall on this monitor? Mine has the issue where it take pixels from the center of the screen and move them to the far left or right. Was wondering how they handled the recall


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> did anyone deal with ACER with the recall on this monitor? Mine has the issue where it take pixels from the center of the screen and move them to the far left or right. Was wondering how they handled the recall


I did, be very cautious. See my post #6573, I copied the link below. I sent mine away for the firmware update to Acer U.S. and all seemed fine at first, the whole process took exactly 7 days door to door. Some months later I noticed some blurring toward the bottom right of the screen in games but didn't think anything of it. Then it turned into an orange splotch as shown in my photo. I used a microfiber cloth to gently de-dust the screen as I always do one day. I powered the monitor on and heard a loud pop. And it died per the 2nd photo I took. You can see that it exploded at the area of the orange splotch.

I bought the 2 year replacement plan with Microcenter. Acer refused service because they said I damaged it, which is ridiculous. Which meant Microcenter could not honor the replacement plan. The monitor never left my desk aside from when I shipped it to Acer. Clearly they mishandled the monitor creating some sort of pressure spot at the bottom right that ultimately burst pixels and killed the screen. It was also horribly packaged in a crummy box with barely any protection when I received it back from Acer, so could have been a shipping issue. I will never know. And now I'm out $760.

If you send it to Acer take detailed photos of your monitor powered on and off as proof of the condition it was in prior to sending it. Knowing what I know now, I am NEVER sending a monitor anywhere for repair. I should have never sent mine to Acer and just sold it to someone and take a few hundred dollar loss vs. full price.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/6570#post_25710229


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I did, be very cautious. See my post #6573, I copied the link below. I sent mine away for the firmware update to Acer U.S. and all seemed fine at first, the whole process took exactly 7 days door to door. Some months later I noticed some blurring toward the bottom right of the screen in games but didn't think anything of it. Then it turned into an orange splotch as shown in my photo. I used a microfiber cloth to gently de-dust the screen as I always do one day. I powered the monitor on and heard a loud pop. And it died per the 2nd photo I took. You can see that it exploded at the area of the orange splotch.
> 
> I bought the 2 year replacement plan with Microcenter. Acer refused service because they said I damaged it, which is ridiculous. Which meant Microcenter could not honor the replacement plan. The monitor never left my desk aside from when I shipped it to Acer. Clearly they mishandled the monitor creating some sort of pressure spot at the bottom right that ultimately burst pixels and killed the screen. It was also horribly packaged in a crummy box with barely any protection when I received it back from Acer, so could have been a shipping issue. I will never know. And now I'm out $760.
> 
> If you send it to Acer take detailed photos of your monitor powered on and off as proof of the condition it was in prior to sending it. Knowing what I know now, I am NEVER sending a monitor anywhere for repair. I should have never sent mine to Acer and just sold it to someone and take a few hundred dollar loss vs. full price.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/6570#post_25710229


That really blows. I'm glad I never considered trying to get Acer to upgrade the FW on my XB270HU.


----------



## Raji8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> It's worth considering. It would only matter if another panel manufacturer released a 2560x1440 panel capable of 144hz+ and etc. I believe LG had something in the works but I don't remember.


That won't happen until 1440p 144hz has enough customers or until a monitor manufacturer (such as Acer) either makes their own, or decides to get a different company to develop and make the panels. These are all cost intensive options though for a market minority.

LG Considered it but I believe they dropped it for the aforementioned reasons.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raji8*
> 
> That won't happen until 1440p 144hz has enough customers or until a monitor manufacturer (such as Acer) either makes their own, or decides to get a different company to develop and make the panels. These are all cost intensive options though for a market minority.
> 
> *LG Considered it but I believe they dropped it for the aforementioned reasons*.


That's unfortunate for people looking to buy a new monitor.

AUO fixing their panels would be just as well. Further improving consistency and eliminating or mitigating glow would be a good step.


----------



## KickAssCop

I have had better experience with the ASUS PG279Q than this monitor.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I have had better experience with the ASUS PG279Q than this monitor.


And I had much better experience with this one than with PG279Q, owning 3 PGs and 4 XBs (sending all back due to various things). Finally got perfect one on XB.

Both have the same panel. Quality control seems the same. But XB has slightly superior bezel build that makes it have better results in BLB issue than PG.

But overall- both are same lottery, same BS.


----------



## RedM00N

After having this monitor for over a year, it's been smooth sailing with no issues. However over the last couple months the power button has had issues working, and finally stopped working a few days ago.

Hoping I can find a button board for the monitor (I see some online that look the same as the one on the monitor, just need to see if the board model is the same) and fix it myself as I have no means to send it away for repairs right now.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> After having this monitor for over a year, it's been smooth sailing with no issues. However over the last couple months the power button has had issues working, and finally stopped working a few days ago.
> 
> Hoping I can find a button board for the monitor (I see some online that look the same as the one on the monitor, just need to see if the board model is the same) and fix it myself as I have no means to send it away for repairs right now.


Isn't it still under warranty?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Isn't it still under warranty?


Everybody knows acers are sending back refurbished monitors.
He is afraid of receving a trash monitor.


----------



## clarifiante

i don´t know if it is just me going mad, but i keep seeing small lines something warping(?) on the film on top of the display. they appear on both sides of the monitor at identical locations. offset from the centre in a crescent shape. i can only see them if it is against a white colour background and if i´m looking straight at it.

not even sure what to call them, hence googling hasn´t done me any good. the lines aren´t those vertical line issues some people are having with display output. my display is fine, is it just this uneven-ness (?) on the film ontop of the display?

i would attach pictures but i can´t seem to capture them properly. anyone else know what i´m talking about or am i just going stark raving mad?


----------



## Shardnax

If you've purchased it recently and can still exchange it I'd advise doing so.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Hey guys, got my attempt #2. New one seems pretty good aside from uniformity... except that the color temperature is SOOO off from the first one. Like, wth? Which one is correct?

(LEFT - #1 / RIGHT - #2)

IMAG0206.jpg 1711k .jpg file


IMAG0207.jpg 1516k .jpg file


IMAG0209.jpg 1713k .jpg file


EDIT: Forgot to mention the new one does have a defect too; there is some damage to the anti-glare coating. It's not a 10th as bad as the smear on the first one though.


----------



## Shardnax

Without a reference or a meter it's hard to say which is correct. Are the settings the same on both monitors?


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Without a reference or a meter it's hard to say which is correct. Are the settings the same on both monitors?


Oh, yeah, sorry - the explanations show up if you hover over the image link.

#1: Same settings, white image
#2: Different settings (#1 at defaults, #2 at custom - attempting to match #1), white image
#3: Same settings, gray image

I'm not sure how I can calibrate color temp by eye. All I know is I like #1 more; but if #2 is actually more accurate, then of course, I prefer that.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Oh, yeah, sorry - the explanations show up if you hover over the image link.
> 
> #1: Same settings, white image
> #2: Different settings (#1 at defaults, #2 at custom - attempting to match #1), white image
> #3: Same settings, gray image
> 
> *I'm not sure how I can calibrate color temp by eye.* All I know is I like #1 more; but if #2 is actually more accurate, then of course, I prefer that.


You can't without spending money (or just having certain things on hand). I'd just take #1 if that's the one you prefer.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You can't without spending money (or just having certain things on hand). I'd just take #1 if that's the one you prefer.


I would, but #1 has the weird ~4"x1/3" internal mark that I'm sure ruins its resale value. It's like having a smudge of oil on your monitor that you cant wipe off. The missing AG coating on the #2 is barely noticeable when its off; not visible at all while on.

So I guess I might have to buy one of those Spyder things or otherwise return both.

edit: and I just noticed #1 has another 3"x1/4" mark on the right side. AUO is pathetic.


----------



## Shardnax

A good portion of this is probably on Acer or at least some of it. Just a page back someone posted about how Acer ruined their monitor then blamed the person for it :S.

If you do get a colorimeter, these are your best budget choices:
https://www.amazon.com/X-Rite-CMUNDIS-ColorMunki-Display/dp/B0055MBQOM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1486769571&sr=8-3
https://www.amazon.com/X-Rite-i1Display-Pro-Display-Calibration/dp/B0055MBQOW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1486769571&sr=8-1

Same meter but the ColorMunki is hard limited on how fast it can take readings.


----------



## Derpinheimer

I saw that; absolutely absurd! Guy should take them to small claims court..

Thanks for your help! I read that those color profiles dont always work nicely in fullscreen games, so I don't know about doing that afterall..

Also, to anyone with one of these AUO crap monitors, to look for defects I'd recommend a full mid-gray test page, like this: http://www.walvisions.com/PattPages/1-full_60pc_white.html

Helped me spot another defect on panel #2: internal dust in top right corner. $600 gets you this level of QC.. lol.

My 4 year+ old Korean 27" IPS had no uniformity, BLB, dead/stuck pixels. Only issue was dust... under the extra glass-layer; easily removed with air duster. ~$350; now ~$200...


----------



## shhek0

In the very near future I thnik to buy this monitor. In my country for 144/165Hz 1440p IPS G-sync the only options I have are the Acer XB271HU and the AOC AG271QG.

Could you please advise me how to test exactly the monitor. I am going to a local shop and test in person. Like putting black and gray fonts in paint for example and looking for color shifting, bleed etc. The topic is way too much for me to go through and look for all of the possible issues. Would like to hear from somebody what could be tested for like 5-10 minutes before the purchase (in addition of course looking for dead pixels and such). Just if something more known which is a little bid more hidden that the things I listed above.

Thank you very much to anyone who replies and apologizes for asking a thing that most probably has been asked way too much in the past guys!


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> In the very near future I thnik to buy this monitor. In my country for 144/165Hz 1440p IPS G-sync the only options I have are the Acer XB271HU and the AOC AG271QG.
> 
> Could you please advise me how to test exactly the monitor. I am going to a local shop and test in person. Like putting black and gray fonts in paint for example and looking for color shifting, bleed etc. The topic is way too much for me to go through and look for all of the possible issues. Would like to hear from somebody what could be tested for like 5-10 minutes before the purchase (in addition of course looking for dead pixels and such). Just if something more known which is a little bid more hidden that the things I listed above.
> 
> Thank you very much to anyone who replies and apologizes for asking a thing that most probably has been asked way too much in the past guys!


From my experience of just two monitors:

Use a mid-gray pattern and look for...
1. Dust under panel (look slowly, carefully, methodically - dust can be hard to spot at a quick glance)
2. Internal splotches 3-4" long (see here:) far more visible in person!

Use R/G/B and White/Black screens to look for stuck or dead pixels. Also check for color uniformity (something that is gray might appear gray-blue on one side of the panel and gray-yellow on the other side. There could also be major differences in brightness, upward of +/- 30%!) Links at bottom of page here: http://www.walvisions.com/FullFields.html

Last, if you want to be sure there are no physical defects, bring a flashlight and shine it along the entire screen. Wipe off the dust. I found scratches on the AG coating on mine this way (To anyone thinking I did this in the process, I actually saw the scratches immediately upon taking the protective wrap off.. I then went at it with a microfiber cloth and found that it sadly wasn't just dust)

All in all, I'd say the process should take you no less than 5 minutes. If you go too quick, you might regret it. My first panel - I was so happy there was good uniformity, minimal backlight bleed, and no stuck pixels. Then I happened to look at something mostly gray and saw the smearing.


----------



## Alex0401

my first IPS Monitor Acer XB271HU.




it is normal that such a glare on the corners?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex0401*
> 
> my first IPS Monitor Acer XB271HU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is normal that such a glare on the corners?


Welcome to the forums. Yes IPS glow is normal for (IPS) monitors. Your video looks fantastic, you have zero backlight bleed. You have normal IPS glow as well. Enjoy the monitor.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex0401*
> 
> my first IPS Monitor Acer XB271HU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is normal that such a glare on the corners?


You have a winner !


----------



## Alex0401

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Welcome to the forums. Yes IPS glow is normal for (IPS) monitors. Your video looks fantastic, you have zero backlight bleed. You have normal IPS glow as well. Enjoy the monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> You have a winner !


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Welcome to the forums. Yes IPS glow is normal for (IPS) monitors. Your video looks fantastic, you have zero backlight bleed. You have normal IPS glow as well. Enjoy the monitor.


Did they lessen the glow issues with this revision? I got a good XB270HU on my first try, thankfully, but it has glow problems at the edges with dark/black screens viewing straight on. It's livable but it was irksome with Freespace.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> In the very near future I thnik to buy this monitor. In my country for 144/165Hz 1440p IPS G-sync the only options I have are the Acer XB271HU and the AOC AG271QG.
> 
> Could you please advise me how to test exactly the monitor. I am going to a local shop and test in person. Like putting black and gray fonts in paint for example and looking for color shifting, bleed etc. The topic is way too much for me to go through and look for all of the possible issues. Would like to hear from somebody what could be tested for like 5-10 minutes before the purchase (in addition of course looking for dead pixels and such). Just if something more known which is a little bid more hidden that the things I listed above.
> 
> Thank you very much to anyone who replies and apologizes for asking a thing that most probably has been asked way too much in the past guys!


I second Derpinheimer's suggestions. I'd probably ask for an employee to gently swipe off dust for you, with a microfiber cloth, to be on the safe side.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Well I went back to return #1 and they only had one more XB271HU left, so I got it. This one has no scratches, dust, smears, etc. BLB is probably the best of all 3, although I dont care too much about BLB.

Uniformity is inbetween, and the color temp is even more yellow than the second. Overall, this one is the best.. so I'll keep it. But the color temp changes, wow. What the hell? It's like #1 was ~6800k, #2 was 6500k, and #3 is 6200k. OR maybe #1 was 6500k, #2 is 6200k, and #3 is 5900k.


----------



## Re0mega

Hello guys, i received my xb271hu here in Italy three weeks ago after nightmares with 3 pg279q and their disappointing bleed/glow.
Now I got lucky with the Acer, minimal bleed, no dead pixels or dust under the screen but one thing bothers me, which is white uniformity. Is overall good, except on the right side that is more white with a slightly blue tint.
I saw the pictures on this thread, and anyone has a warm tint on the left side and a cold tint on the right, mostly visible on grey backgrounds (on web pages).
It's not exaggerated but definitely noticeable in some cases like in Overwatch menu's screen or during browsering.
So is this supposed to be normal?
I know it's "just" a gaming monitor and my first with IPS technology but before I gamed on VA panels and they were perfect.
What do you think?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Re0mega*
> 
> Hello guys, i received my xb271hu here in Italy three weeks ago after nightmares with 3 pg279q and their disappointing bleed/glow.
> Now I got lucky with the Acer, minimal bleed, no dead pixels or dust under the screen but one thing bothers me, which is white uniformity. Is overall good, except on the right side that is more white with a slightly blue tint.
> I saw the pictures on this thread, and anyone has a warm tint on the left side and a cold tint on the right, mostly visible on grey backgrounds (on web pages).
> It's not exaggerated but definitely noticeable in some cases like in Overwatch menu's screen or during browsering.
> So is this supposed to be normal?
> I know it's "just" a gaming monitor and my first with IPS technology but before I gamed on VA panels and they were perfect.
> What do you think?


Each panel is going to be a bit different in terms of what pure white looks like (ex. yellowish, blueish, reddish).
Unfortunetaly, it's normal for the same monitors to slightly differ and the yellowish/blueish tint problem with some of these panels is real.
You should give it at least a few days and see if it bothers you enough to return it.
As long as there are no dead/stuck pixels or too much dust, you might wanna keep it because of the highly unreliable monitor lottery.


----------



## Re0mega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Each panel is going to be a bit different in terms of what pure white looks like (ex. yellowish, blueish, reddish).
> Unfortunetaly, it's normal for the same monitors to slightly differ and the yellowish/blueish tint problem with some of these panels is real.
> You should give it at least a few days and see if it bothers you enough to return it.
> As long as there are no dead/stuck pixels or too much dust, you might wanna keep it because of the highly unreliable monitor lottery.


Well that matched somehow my expectations anyway, but when you spend a solid about of money it's odd not to have something close to perfection.
I'm waiting for quantum dot technology, we'll see if problems like uniformity on gaming monitors can still be present.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Re0mega*
> 
> Well that matched somehow my expectations anyway, but when you spend a solid about of money it's odd not to have something close to perfection.
> I'm waiting for quantum dot technology, we'll see if problems like uniformity on gaming monitors can still be present.


You say you notice it in Overwatch and general web browsing, that would be enough for me to return it. No monitor is completely perfect as others say, but really bad uniformity is worse than backlight bleed. See how it goes over the next week or so. You shouldn't tolerate a monitor where one half of a web page looks a different color than the other half. If you don't mind taking a photo of a white screen and / or gray screen I'm sure people will be happy to give their opinion.


----------



## Re0mega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> You say you notice it in Overwatch and general web browsing, that would be enough for me to return it. No monitor is completely perfect as others say, but really bad uniformity is worse than backlight bleed. See how it goes over the next week or so. You shouldn't tolerate a monitor where one half of a web page looks a different color than the other half. If you don't mind taking a photo of a white screen and / or gray screen I'm sure people will be happy to give their opinion.


This is what I'm talking about:
http://imgur.com/oLFhgQO
http://imgur.com/PtV6ZAE

On the Overwatch screen the "Quick play" grey is warm and the "Custom Game" grey is cold. Is not so much noticeable at first glance but it's there.
I'm using this monitor for like 3 weeks and BLB almost disappeared, so Keeper or not?


----------



## foolycooly

Just picked one of these up at Costco for $599.99 (they had plenty in stock and I think are trying to get rid of them).

I don't want to get too excited too early, but after using my Dell s2716dg for two weeks, I forgot how good IPS looks. BLB/glow in the bottom right corner (very minimal, even at stock brightness) and colors seem to pop so much more. It has a little bit of a yellow tint, but much better than my dell. I'm still going to mess with various calibration, but stock seems pretty good to me (I like bright panels).

I haven't been able to find any dead pixles after some basic full screen color tests.

Can someone explain to me what srgb mode is?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> Just picked one of these up at Costco for $599.99 (they had plenty in stock and I think are trying to get rid of them).
> 
> I don't want to get too excited too early, but after using my Dell s2716dg for two weeks, I forgot how good IPS looks. BLB/glow in the bottom right corner (very minimal, even at stock brightness) and colors seem to pop so much more. It has a little bit of a yellow tint, but much better than my dell. I'm still going to mess with various calibration, but stock seems pretty good to me (I like bright panels).
> 
> I haven't been able to find any dead pixles after some basic full screen color tests.
> 
> Can someone explain to me what srgb mode is?


It should be for confining the LUT to the sRGB color space and possibly be calibrated. With this monitor in particular I don't know if it actually does anything.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Re0mega*
> 
> This is what I'm talking about:
> http://imgur.com/oLFhgQO
> http://imgur.com/PtV6ZAE
> 
> On the Overwatch screen the "Quick play" grey is warm and the "Custom Game" grey is cold. Is not so much noticeable at first glance but it's there.
> I'm using this monitor for like 3 weeks and BLB almost disappeared, so Keeper or not?


yup thats about how my 2nd+3rd look. originally i was gonna keep it, but i think it might be too annoying.

shame the first one was defective as it had great uniformity.

Does anyone know camera settings that would make it possible to accurately compare panel uniformity? I tried to, but from a far distance, the colors look exactly the same (I tried copying and pasting a square from the center over the corners. Close up, there is a huge difference in color - but I think this must be color shifting from viewing angles. Far off, even a dark band on the old QH270 Lite monitor doesnt show up at all)


----------



## Shardnax

I don't know about a camera but, with a meter and DisplayCAL you can measure it at 9 - 81 points. Honestly though, you'll never get perfect uniformity on any panel let alone this one.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Yeah, I understand that. The thing is, I have my 4 year old Korean IPS right next to this one and the uniformity on it is vastly better. To the point where I have to really search for differences. On this, it's like "Yep, the middle is yellow and the right quarter and left tenth are blue."

Can't see how that's acceptable at $600 vs $300.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Re0mega*
> 
> This is what I'm talking about:
> http://imgur.com/oLFhgQO
> http://imgur.com/PtV6ZAE
> 
> On the Overwatch screen the "Quick play" grey is warm and the "Custom Game" grey is cold. Is not so much noticeable at first glance but it's there.
> I'm using this monitor for like 3 weeks and BLB almost disappeared, so Keeper or not?


Personally, I'd keep it... but I'm not that bothered by uniformity as long as it's not painfully obvious. Mine is about the same as yours, and I love it! AU Optronics produces the panels, and they're pretty much the only company making IPS panels that can work well at 144Hz+. Every 120Hz monitor has some sort of imperfection, so you have to decide what trade-offs are important to you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> Just picked one of these up at Costco for $599.99 (they had plenty in stock and I think are trying to get rid of them).
> 
> I don't want to get too excited too early, but after using my Dell s2716dg for two weeks, I forgot how good IPS looks. BLB/glow in the bottom right corner (very minimal, even at stock brightness) and colors seem to pop so much more. It has a little bit of a yellow tint, but much better than my dell. I'm still going to mess with various calibration, but stock seems pretty good to me (I like bright panels).
> 
> I haven't been able to find any dead pixles after some basic full screen color tests.
> 
> Can someone explain to me what srgb mode is?


SRGB mode is pointless, it basically just switches your settings to Brightness 70, and Color Temp Warm. Here's my suggested settings:

Brightness: 25-40 (depending on how bright your room is)
Color Temp: User - R99, G96, B100
Brightness isn't a big deal, but the lower you keep it, the less obvious some things are like BLB. For color temp, if you have a yellowish tint then you'll want to lower green some, and red just a tiny bit. Play with those two channels to find a balance you like. Thankfully, everything else should already have optimal settings.


----------



## foolycooly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> SRGB mode is pointless, it basically just switches your settings to Brightness 70, and Color Temp Warm. Here's my suggested settings:
> 
> Brightness: 25-40 (depending on how bright your room is)
> Color Temp: User - R99, G96, B100
> Brightness isn't a big deal, but the lower you keep it, the less obvious some things are like BLB. For color temp, if you have a yellowish tint then you'll want to lower green some, and red just a tiny bit. Play with those two channels to find a balance you like. Thankfully, everything else should already have optimal settings.


Thanks--I ended up trying another user's settings of around 84 for R and G and 100 for B. I also increased the saturation to 110 and turned my brightness down to 60. This is brighter than a lot of other users, but these settings produced the truest whites to my eyes and the colors look great.


----------



## clarifiante

does anyone have a guide on how to take apart the panel for the xb271hu? i have an otherwise great unit, no dead pixels, OCs to 165 np, uniformity seems fairly good, BLB is minmal as well but i have this uneveness on the top film layer that sits on top of the display. there are certain impressions which i assume are because the film layer is abit loose. if i pull the film layer sideways the impressions disappear. also the side panels are sort of loose.i can fit a card in the gap and slide it up and down.

my conundrum is that i do not want to send this otherwise functioning unit back to acer and play the panel lottery again as i've read that they replace the unit entirely. and i assume tightening the film layer might not be a difficult task. but the impressions do annoy me when i have a light background like white or light blue.

any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## foolycooly

I have a weird issue with 3 monitors. I have the xb271hu as my center monitor and 1 dell u2412m (1920x1200 60hz) on either side. Everything behaves fine until I turn all 3 monitors off. When I come back later and turn them back on, my left most monitor continues to flash to black whenever I move my mouse over there. The only way i've found to resolve it is a complete restart of my PC. Has anyone experienced this behavior?


----------



## exzacklyright

What 10 ft cables are you guys using for 165Hz?

Thinking about this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0098HVXVQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

How do I get my xb271hu (on the right) white... haha.


----------



## Shardnax

Changing color temp should change how white is perceived. Is the monitor on the left at 6500K (or the closest setting)?


----------



## foolycooly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> What 10 ft cables are you guys using for 165Hz?
> 
> Thinking about this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0098HVXVQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> How do I get my xb271hu (on the right) white... haha.


I had similar yellowing...try user color 85, 83, 100 (R, G, B). I used this as a baseline and am happy with how my whites look now. The user I took these from also had their saturate turned to 110, but I didn't find it added much. Brightness and contrast are set at 40 and 50 for me.


----------



## PaulDenton

Hi guys!

I'm trying this monitor out right now. To the owners of this monitor, is your XB271hu even across the screen when it comes to colors? For me I have a yellow "blob" or a section close to the top right of the screen. It's most evident on things like grey windows on web pages, such as the interface of this site or the grey list of mails on gmail. Is this something that affects all or most units or do I just have bad luck with mine? I have a yellow patch but also at the horizontal edges the screen turns a bit blue.

Also I'm having a hard time getting the whites right. On my old monitor I just selected 6500k temp and it looked good after that, on this one, no matter which settings I try it feels like there's a green or yellow filter over the image. Unlike my previous monitor, the yellow in the picture doesnt feel warm, it just feels artificial.


----------



## foolycooly

Does anyone have an issue on the right-most edge with like a vertical band of slightly darker color? It's most obvious when viewed at an angle from left to right on uniform color pages (all white, all gray, etc.). Might not be super obvious in the picture but see below:

edit: looks like it's actually both the left and right edges


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Changing color temp should change how white is perceived. Is the monitor on the left at 6500K (or the closest setting)?


Left is a "http://www.benq.us/product/monitor/bl2710pt" I'm pretty sure it's calibrated.


----------



## Raji8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Yeah, I understand that. The thing is, I have my 4 year old Korean IPS right next to this one and the uniformity on it is vastly better. To the point where I have to really search for differences. On this, it's like "Yep, the middle is yellow and the right quarter and left tenth are blue."
> 
> Can't see how that's acceptable at $600 vs $300.


Problem is that that other monitor isn't 144hz. Acer and Asus are both at the mercy of AUO since they're the only ones who make the IPS 144hz 1440p panels and AUO has terrible quality control.


----------



## exzacklyright

By the way .. you can find these monitors @ costco brand new for $600 with a 4 yr warranty


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Left is a "http://www.benq.us/product/monitor/bl2710pt" I'm pretty sure it's calibrated.


If the BenQ's color temp is set to normal I'd say it's likely the Acer having a tint. It seems to be a common issue with this panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raji8*
> 
> Problem is that that other monitor isn't 144hz. Acer and Asus are both at the mercy of AUO since they're the only ones who make the IPS 144hz 1440p panels and AUO has terrible quality control.


It'd be nice if AUO could drastically improve on quality or another manufacturer could release a similar panel. After everything I've read in this thread I don't think Acer is much better though.


----------



## Stretch56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> By the way .. you can find these monitors @ costco brand new for $600 with a 4 yr warranty


Don't they have a (90) day money back guarantee?


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> Don't they have a (90) day money back guarantee?


Monitors dont fall under that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raji8*
> 
> Problem is that that other monitor isn't 144hz. Acer and Asus are both at the mercy of AUO since they're the only ones who make the IPS 144hz 1440p panels and AUO has terrible quality control.


True. That's why I wanted to get this Acer so bad, since they have the best stand by far.

Anyway, I returned all 3 of the monitors I bought new in box @ costco and asked if they'd get more. They said no, but they have a display model for $500.00. Welp, took that one home in one of the boxes I returned another monitor in, and it's actually pretty damn good. 4 year manufacturer warranty, too.

Out of the 4 I tried, this one probably has the worst BLB by area, but second best uniformity, second best color temp (it's probably ~6300k), and has no blatant defects like panel #1 (grey smudges) + #2 (dust + scratches).

Since backlight bleed doesnt bother me much at all; especially since the IPS glow on these is so strong, I'd say this one is a keeper. The usual uniformity issues apply; all the sides are a bit dimmer and cooler than the center. The only issue is that the top right is substantially dimmer and yellow toned.

As for BLB, it's weird. The previous 3 all had some bleed at the bottom, about 1/4th of the way from the left side, then some at the top left corner, bottom right corner, and along the bottom-right side edge. This one just has it in every corner - and a LOT in the top right. Something wonky up there.. lol.

On the subject of IPS glow... out of curiosity, I looked at the IPS glow on the 27" Shimian IPS and it's far, far less substantial. Why is that? I never bothered comparing the glow across the 4 panels I got, but I assume they're all the same in that regard.


----------



## PaulDenton

I have sent back my XB271HU now. I'm already missing the wonderful fluidity of the motion and the resolution, but the uniformity problem was too much for me to put up with. I've tried out a few XB271HU's in the past, and I can't remember them having that much yellow tint. Kinda ironic as I have finally decided to accept the IPS glow/BLB and even the monitor I sent back had that, it didn't bother me at all this time. Some bias lightning helped a lot for me, and to be honest with such a (relatively) big monitor I think it was for the best even though I'm normally a contrast addict who watches things in the dark. I envy you guys who won the panel lottery, and to potential buyers don't let my story scare you away from this monitor, but be sure to buy from a place that allows you to try it out at home.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Monitors dont fall under that
> True. That's why I wanted to get this Acer so bad, since they have the best stand by far.
> 
> Anyway, I returned all 3 of the monitors I bought new in box @ costco and asked if they'd get more. They said no, but they have a display model for $500.00. Welp, took that one home in one of the boxes I returned another monitor in, and it's actually pretty damn good. 4 year manufacturer warranty, too.
> 
> Out of the 4 I tried, this one probably has the worst BLB by area, but second best uniformity, second best color temp (it's probably ~6300k), and has no blatant defects like panel #1 (grey smudges) + #2 (dust + scratches).
> 
> Since backlight bleed doesnt bother me much at all; especially since the IPS glow on these is so strong, I'd say this one is a keeper. The usual uniformity issues apply; all the sides are a bit dimmer and cooler than the center. The only issue is that the top right is substantially dimmer and yellow toned.
> 
> As for BLB, it's weird. The previous 3 all had some bleed at the bottom, about 1/4th of the way from the left side, then some at the top left corner, bottom right corner, and along the bottom-right side edge. This one just has it in every corner - and a LOT in the top right. Something wonky up there.. lol.
> 
> On the subject of IPS glow... out of curiosity, I looked at the IPS glow on the 27" Shimian IPS and it's far, far less substantial. Why is that? I never bothered comparing the glow across the 4 panels I got, but I assume they're all the same in that regard.


My guess is it has to do with coating, the manufacturing process, or both. Glow can be mostly eliminated with a certain coating but it introduces some other issues and would bump up cost.


----------



## jlp0209

Costco for the win...who'd have thought...couldn't resist $599 for this. Exchanged two prior to getting this one.

Video of black screen. Some very minor BLB along the top.



Overexposed photo of black screen. Accurate representation of where the BLB is located.



White screen set to 6500K. Not perfect but within my tolerance. Any variance is not noticeable during normal use.


----------



## Shardnax

Looks pretty nice. Getting perfection on a 27" is iffy to begin with, let alone on _this_ panel.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Looks pretty nice. Getting perfection on a 27" is iffy to begin with, let alone on _this_ panel.


Tell me about it, lol. I must be losing my mind; is it possible for g-sync to behave differently in two different monitors? In the brief time I played with the ViewSonic XG2703 and F1 2016, everything looked really smooth at 144hz + g-sync. On the Acer that I am using now (and the 1st 2 that I recently exchanged) I've tried every g-sync and v-sync setting under the sun and it just doesn't look buttery smooth like it should. Oddly enough, enabling g-sync in the NV control panel and then v-sync + double buffering in-game looks the smoothest to me...72 fps looks much smoother than 144 fps. Mind = blown.

This is the only game that gives me issues, I know the game is notorious for stuttering issues so it could just be the game. But I could've sworn I didn't have this issue with the ViewSonic.

*Edit- I am losing my mind. Other tracks seem fine. Although 72 fps still looks smoother to me than 100+ with this game for some reason.


----------



## Shardnax

Maybe it's some weird quirkiness with the engine. For example, NWN was running fine for me until I updated my driver recently and now it's back to 60FPS max







.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Maybe it's some weird quirkiness with the engine. For example, NWN was running fine for me until I updated my driver recently and now it's back to 60FPS max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You are likely right. That stinks re: the driver update.

I found another issue during my recent 3 sample XB271 lottery. I posted it in my original post with photos but then deleted all the drivel from that post. 1 of the 3 samples I just tried had a very subtle, but very obvious dithering-like effect. You could call it noise, perhaps. It was noticeable at all times, regardless of setting. It made games look a little blurry and even the mouse pointer had a longer trail on the desktop. It caused some eye fatigue after 15-20 minutes of gaming.

When I first tried this monitor during late 2015-2016 lottery, I'd estimate 2 or 3 samples of 15 that I tried had this issue. I haven't seen this commented on really anywhere, curious if anyone else has this. My current monitor does not suffer from this at all, thankfully.


----------



## Shardnax

I haven't noticed anything like that with mine (XB270HU, 120hz ULMB, no 165hz OC) I have occasional weirdness with my browser and the desktop (I can't describe it well and it's too fast to capture) and very infrequently having ULMB break.

Other than that I have a mostly uniform panel, no tint to speak of (aside from looking a little dull next to a glossy panel), and slightly better than the norm contrast (something like 1100:1, I don't remember exactly). I do have very minor BLB in a couple spots but it's livable. If not for the AUO superglow I'd have no real problems with it.


----------



## jlp0209

Played around with some settings a bit ago, and it seems my monitor can't run stable overclocked at 165hz. I saw 2 artifacts while gaming for 10 minutes. Using a gtx 1080 with DP cable that came with the monitor. I don't ever plan on using it at 165hz I was just curious to try it. Is this considered defective?

Did some searching, appears that 165hz is not guaranteed. Oh well.


----------



## Shardnax

Makes sense as to why it's been left as an OC and stock is still 144hz. It doesn't even net 1ms so at least it's no real loss







.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Makes sense as to why it's been left as an OC and stock is still 144hz. It doesn't even net 1ms so at least it's no real loss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Forgot the cardinal rule of Windows gaming: drivers. Reinstalled the latest NV drivers and now g-sync is working as it should in all my games, buttery smooth. Maybe the problem started when I went from a non g-sync monitor to a g-sync monitor without reinstalling drivers? And the 165hz artifacting also was related? Who knows. Glad I'm not totally bonkers, I knew something was up with my games.


----------



## Stars

Guys how is the coating on this monitor? I had the previous model, xb270hu, and found the coating pretty good. Does the cb271hu have the same or similar coating?

See right now I have the Benq XL2730Z and the rather grainy and aggressive coating is my main concern with that monitor. i was lucky with the panel that it has no dead pixels, dust etc., but the coating is really annoying.

The thing is, the contrast is also pretty good on 2730 for a tn panel and the calibration and colors turned out quite good too compared to other monitors with the same panel, the coating however is benq typical, it looks like they stuck 10 grainy coating layers on the freaking display.

So how is the coating on this Acer? Im thinking of replacing the benq..


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Guys how is the coating on this monitor? I had the previous model, xb270hu, and found the coating pretty good. Does the cb271hu have the same or similar coating?
> 
> See right now I have the Benq XL2730Z and the rather grainy and aggressive coating is my main concern with that monitor. i was lucky with the panel that it has no dead pixels, dust etc., but the coating is really annoying.
> 
> The thing is, the contrast is also pretty good on 2730 for a tn panel and the calibration and colors turned out quite good too compared to other monitors with the same panel, the coating however is benq typical, it looks like they stuck 10 grainy coating layers on the freaking display.
> 
> So how is the coating on this Acer? Im thinking of replacing the benq..


The AG coating is not obnoxious at all in my opinion. I don't notice any graininess but others might. I had a Dell U2412 some years ago and it looked like a sheet of sandpaper was over the screen when I scrolled white backgrounds. I don't see this effect at all with this monitor.


----------



## Stars

Ok thanks for letting me know, yeah the benqs are very similar to the Dell you had.

Again the xb270hu I had- I found it to be a very good compromise btw anti glare and grain-free image


----------



## Themathew

I got my monitor from amazon.de yesterday.
November 2016 batch, only 4 minutes uptime when I got it. There is pretty much nothing else wrong than some sort of backlight bleed from all, but mostly from bottom right corner. Minimal IPS glow, uniformity is horizontally perfect but verticlly it gets a mild yellow tint at the very top. Pixel perfect so far.

Here are some photos taken with Nexus 5x.
0%


screenshot from video


30%



70%



Is there anyway to alleviate the problem? Should I just exchange or refund?
Only problem is that BLB otherwise its pretty much perfect. And yes, it is noticeable on black screen, or if bottom right corner is black on otherwise dimm image


----------



## Shardnax

It tends to settle over time. If it hasn't happened toward the end of your exchange period I'd exchange it.


----------



## Themathew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> It tends to settle over time. If it hasn't happened toward the end of your exchange period I'd exchange it.


Thank you very much for your answer! I'll do as you adviced.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys what should be "Wide Mode"

1-1

Full

Aspect Ratio

What is difference, any of them cause input lag or any problem?

Thanks.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themathew*
> 
> I got my monitor from amazon.de yesterday.
> November 2016 batch, only 4 minutes uptime when I got it. There is pretty much nothing else wrong than some sort of backlight bleed from all, but mostly from bottom right corner. Minimal IPS glow, uniformity is horizontally perfect but verticlly it gets a mild yellow tint at the very top. Pixel perfect so far.
> 
> Here are some photos taken with Nexus 5x.
> 0%
> 
> 
> screenshot from video
> 
> 
> 30%
> 
> 
> 
> 70%
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to alleviate the problem? Should I just exchange or refund?
> Only problem is that BLB otherwise its pretty much perfect. And yes, it is noticeable on black screen, or if bottom right corner is black on otherwise dimm image


That is IPS glow, not backlight bleed. All IPS monitors have that to some degree, and this panel has slightly more than other IPS panels I have owned. RMAing is not going to improve it at all. If you go far away from your monitor (10 feet or so) and still see glow, that is backlight bleed.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themathew*
> 
> I got my monitor from amazon.de yesterday.
> November 2016 batch, only 4 minutes uptime when I got it. There is pretty much nothing else wrong than some sort of backlight bleed from all, but mostly from bottom right corner. Minimal IPS glow, uniformity is horizontally perfect but verticlly it gets a mild yellow tint at the very top. Pixel perfect so far.
> 
> Here are some photos taken with Nexus 5x.
> 0%
> 
> 
> screenshot from video
> 
> 
> 30%
> 
> 
> 
> 70%
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to alleviate the problem? Should I just exchange or refund?
> Only problem is that BLB otherwise its pretty much perfect. And yes, it is noticeable on black screen, or if bottom right corner is black on otherwise dimm image


That is definitely bad BLB and not normal IPS glow. Even your video at 0 brightness there is BLB. I'd be surprised if all of that goes away after a few weeks of use, it's excessive in my opinion. I'd have already packed that up for return if I got that one. Definitely monitor any progress or lack thereof and exchange it if it doesn't improve soon.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Guys what should be "Wide Mode"
> 
> 1-1
> 
> Full
> 
> Aspect Ratio
> 
> What is difference, any of them cause input lag or any problem?
> 
> Thanks.


I presume:
1-1 = No scaling

Full = Scaling and filling screen

Aspect Ratio = Scaling and maintaining aspect ratio

Scaling and maintaining AR is the best choice if you want to mostly fill the screen and not destroy the image.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> That is definitely bad BLB and not normal IPS glow. Even your video at 0 brightness there is BLB. I'd be surprised if all of that goes away after a few weeks of use, it's excessive in my opinion. I'd have already packed that up for return if I got that one. Definitely monitor any progress or lack thereof and exchange it if it doesn't improve soon.


No, it isn't. He likely has too high an exposure on his camera, which makes it seem a lot brighter than it is to the eye. That looks like normal glow; these monitors don't tend to have bleed in all 4 corners like the Asus monitors do because of how the panel is held. They usually have a little glow at the bottom and some of the corners, but not all. That is just normal IPS glow overexposed. The bright spot at the bottom of the screen is probably bleed, but I would guess most of the rest is just glow.


----------



## Shardnax

Glow on this panel is silver. The QC from AUO and Acer is terrible. It's not like it's unlikely that there's a panel with so much bleed.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> No, it isn't. He likely has too high an exposure on his camera, which makes it seem a lot brighter than it is to the eye. That looks like normal glow; these monitors don't tend to have bleed in all 4 corners like the Asus monitors do because of how the panel is held. They usually have a little glow at the bottom and some of the corners, but not all. That is just normal IPS glow overexposed. The bright spot at the bottom of the screen is probably bleed, but I would guess most of the rest is just glow.


Respectfully disagree, but it's all good.







Just my opinion. He also shot videos and took stills from within the videos. This limits the over-exposure, and you can see there is still the yellow BLB. I have had several of these Acer panels that have exhibited yellow BLB in all 4 corners, it used to be common but it has since gotten a lot better. There are still some duds out there per this latest example.


----------



## shhek0

hey guys, is UM.HX1EE.005 currently the latest revision of this monitor?


----------



## EyeChoose

Guys which model production date stop having the line in the middle?
and what is the latest panel?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> Guys which model production date stop having the line in the middle?
> and what is the latest panel?


after july 2016
We should see the latest panel this year, i think for the Tobii's new eye tracking system.


----------



## x-apoc

I recently upgraded my screen and got XB271HU ( Costco has them on sale for 599)

It did bother me at first, till I started watching movies, the bottom right corner glows white/ yellowish quite a bit through dark images.

After testing for BLB this is what I got. Took few pic at different exposures. I'm starting to think if I should replace it.

Second image shows how it actually looks like.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Have any of you noticed some weird behavior at low refresh rates?

I saw in SC2 where the game sometimes drops to 1-ish Hz during loading, all the lines of pixels are easily discerned. Is this bad for the monitor?


----------



## Nikkeg

My xb271hu hade make day 2016 dec...'
i returned it today after i got first the Agon then the acer same result..


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikkeg*
> 
> My xb271hu hade make day 2016 dec...'
> i returned it today after i got first the Agon then the acer same result..


Problem is?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Have any of you noticed some weird behavior at low refresh rates?
> 
> I saw in SC2 where the game sometimes drops to 1-ish Hz during loading, all the lines of pixels are easily discerned. Is this bad for the monitor?


Very strange. I presume the monitor is in GS mode while it happens? Am I right in thinking SC2 = Starcraft 2?


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Very strange. I presume the monitor is in GS mode while it happens? Am I right in thinking SC2 = Starcraft 2?


Yeah, Starcraft 2 and G-sync on. The monitor brightness also jumps up and down. Could be software, but the other part is definitely not.

I don't think I've ever seen it in different games - but SC2 is the only one that decides to drop to <1FPS in loading.


----------



## cskippy

Xb270HU here. I'll see my fps drop to the single digits during loading screens like in BF1 but there is no difference in brightness.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Yeah, Starcraft 2 and G-sync on. The monitor brightness also jumps up and down. Could be software, but the other part is definitely not.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen it in different games - but SC2 is the only one that decides to drop to <1FPS in loading.


I tested with WoL a few minutes ago, same drop in framerate but no brightness issues (XB270HU). Is ULMB off for fixed refresh? Is the 165hz OC on?


----------



## uriel250

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbqiCRqx1ZQ&feature=em-upload_owner

I just got my monitor from Amazon germany, manufactured date: Nov 2016

When I use my Galaxy S7 Edge to take a picture/video of my screen of black screen (BLB test), it looks like there is a huge amount of IPS glow (However, I only found a very very very minimal BLB on the bottom, which can be seen at the end of the video), but for my eyes there is not even minimal ips glow (probably i have defective eyes XD).
What do you guys think about the unit that I got ?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uriel250*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbqiCRqx1ZQ&feature=em-upload_owner
> 
> I just got my monitor from Amazon germany, manufactured date: Nov 2016
> 
> When I use my Galaxy S7 Edge to take a picture/video of my screen of black screen (BLB test), it looks like there is a huge amount of IPS glow (However, I only found a very very very minimal BLB on the bottom, which can be seen at the end of the video), but for my eyes there is not even minimal ips glow (probably i have defective eyes XD).
> What do you guys think about the unit that I got ?


If the brightness is set to max, you have a winner since the glow is grey at bottom corners
only minimal bleed at top right corner and bottom center


----------



## uriel250

it was at 80% when i recorded the video, anyway i will be using 30% brightness for gaming etc, anything above 30% will hurt my eyes after 10 minutes of gaming/browsing.


----------



## uriel250

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> If the brightness is set to max, you have a winner since the glow is grey at bottom corners
> only minimal bleed at top right corner and bottom center


it was at 80% when i recorded the video, anyway i will be using 30% brightness for gaming etc, anything above 30% will hurt my eyes after 10 minutes of gaming/browsing.


----------



## uriel250

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> Well guys I got my XB271HU today and.... I am extremely pleased with it! This is an October Panel bought from the Acer store restock on 12/16 sent overnight to me. The tape on the outside of the box was the original Acer tape and had not been taped over. Also, the box came in pristine condition with no signs of wear unlike the PG279Q I received a few weeks ago.
> 
> I have the most minuscule black light bleed in the bottom left corner. The other three corners show no BLB what-so-ever and it exhibits basically zero IPS glow across the entire screen. I see zero dead pixels, zero dust specs/spots and uniformity looks nearly perfect to my naked eyes.
> 
> This one is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the box colors were not as close to sRGB as I thought they would be, but were decent.
> 
> CALIBRATION:
> 
> XB271HU Menu Settings were set to the below to achieve the best desired starting point and as close to 6500K as possible before calibration:
> 
> The Standard Profile was used along with these settings.
> 
> 
> Brightness: 28
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2
> Color Temp: User Mode, (R Gain 99) (G Gain 93) (B Gain 97)
> 6-axis color was left at default settings and was not changed.
> 
> I calibrated and profiled the display using my X-rite colormunki display paired with the Argyll + Displaycal GUI combo. It acheived a white point of 6485K near perfect to the desired 6500K. A black depth of .010 cd/m2 which is outstanding, a contrast ratio of 1143:1 which is above the rated 1000:1 contrast ratio listed by Acer. A Delta E Average of 0.19 and a Delta E Maximum of 0.75!!!
> 
> 
> Achieved White Point after calibration: 6485K
> Black Depth: .010 cd/m2
> Contrast Ratio: 1143:1
> Delta E Average: 0.19
> Delta E Maximum: 0.75
> 
> 
> 
> These results are simply amazing and the display looks gorgeous after calibration.
> 
> I will post the calibrated .icc profile below that was made for anyone that would like to use it on their XB271HU.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XB271HU2015-12-18.zip 710k .zip file


I must say that these settings & ICC profile are AWESOME, thank you so much !


----------



## uriel250

Does anyone knows what's that small thing ? Is it dust ? Or scratch ? http://imgur.com/a/sAiQm

However when the monitor is on I dont even see it, even with flash, but when I turn it off and use the flash from my phone - I can see it, no matter what I did, even with microfiber cloth and some water, it wont disappear, any ideas ?


----------



## Shardnax

Probably a minor scuff in the coating. If it doesn't bother you I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## uriel250

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Probably a minor scuff in the coating. If it doesn't bother you I wouldn't worry about it.


Nope, it doesn't bother me even by 1%. I don't even see it, I was cleaning the monitor from the dust that it had with a microfiber cloth, and I noticed it, but it's very minimal and during normal use you can't see it, unless you look at the monitor from 1cm distance


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uriel250*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbqiCRqx1ZQ&feature=em-upload_owner
> 
> I just got my monitor from Amazon germany, manufactured date: Nov 2016
> 
> When I use my Galaxy S7 Edge to take a picture/video of my screen of black screen (BLB test), it looks like there is a huge amount of IPS glow (However, I only found a very very very minimal BLB on the bottom, which can be seen at the end of the video), but for my eyes there is not even minimal ips glow (probably i have defective eyes XD).
> What do you guys think about the unit that I got ?


Hey Uriel, compared to the eleven PG279Q's I tried, your Predator is 99% better, I will be receiving my Predator any minute now and I will see whether it's equal to yours, fyi, the one you have, if the bleeding you see on the lower bar is EXACTLY the way you see it and is not exaggerated by your camera, you COULD have it replaced if you can be bothered but if you yourself do not see it like your camera depicts it, I would keep it.

My camera showed the bleeding on the ASUS units I tried exactly the way I saw it with the naked eye and as such I could not keep them.

Could you make a picture of your monitor? Maybe we can evaluate it a little better with that.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I tested with WoL a few minutes ago, same drop in framerate but no brightness issues (XB270HU). Is ULMB off for fixed refresh? Is the 165hz OC on?


ULMB off, 165hz OC on

I also see it in DCS A10C, primarily in loading. It's somewhat visible around/below 60fps. The brightness thing seems only at like 1Hz.


----------



## Shardnax

Does it happen with the OC off? Most games tend to have weird framerate drops with loading screens but the brightness thing sounds worrisome.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Does it happen with the OC off? Most games tend to have weird framerate drops with loading screens but the brightness thing sounds worrisome.


I'll have to try that later. I wonder if it's related to overdrive, too.

But you don't see this at all? The brightness thing is sort of random, but i've definitely noticed a pattern with super low refresh rates and the brightness jumping up/down. (I never see this on desktop; only games - and only loading screens)

And the thing where every line of pixels becomes pronounced? I sound crazy but I know I see it. Not sure how it's even possible for that to happen; i.e. what the mechanism is. It's like the screen door effect, like in this picture (not mine):


----------



## xiii

Okay, I got my XB271HU and it has slight bleeding on the left side which is barely noticable with the naked eye and also on the camera, 1st unit is already 99% better than the ASUS PG279Q.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> I'll have to try that later. I wonder if it's related to overdrive, too.
> 
> But you don't see this at all? The brightness thing is sort of random, but i've definitely noticed a pattern with super low refresh rates and the brightness jumping up/down. (I never see this on desktop; only games - and only loading screens)
> 
> And the thing where every line of pixels becomes pronounced? I sound crazy but I know I see it. Not sure how it's even possible for that to happen; i.e. what the mechanism is. It's like the screen door effect, like in this picture (not mine):


I have the XB270HU with the middle FW (120hz ULMB, no 165hz OC) and I have yet to encounter a problem with brightness or like that (thankfully). The OC option seems very unreliable going off all the posts I've read so that would be my first guess on potential issues, hopefully it'll solve yours.


----------



## uriel250

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiii*
> 
> Hey Uriel, compared to the eleven PG279Q's I tried, your Predator is 99% better, I will be receiving my Predator any minute now and I will see whether it's equal to yours, fyi, the one you have, if the bleeding you see on the lower bar is EXACTLY the way you see it and is not exaggerated by your camera, you COULD have it replaced if you can be bothered but if you yourself do not see it like your camera depicts it, I would keep it.
> 
> My camera showed the bleeding on the ASUS units I tried exactly the way I saw it with the naked eye and as such I could not keep them.
> 
> Could you make a picture of your monitor? Maybe we can evaluate it a little better with that.


Uh, I am too lazy to take a picture, but I dont see anything (IPS glow or bleeding) that the camera sees, and my monitor is really good compared to others in my opinion, what's the manufactured date of your monitor ?

I am very satisfied with it.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uriel250*
> 
> Uh, I am too lazy to take a picture, but I dont see anything (IPS glow or bleeding) that the camera sees, and my monitor is really good compared to others in my opinion, what's the manufactured date of your monitor ?
> 
> I am very satisfied with it.


Glad to hear that, it seems mine does have some bleeding, it is noticable, where can I see the manufacturing date of this unit?


----------



## uriel250

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiii*
> 
> Glad to hear that, it seems mine does have some bleeding, it is noticable, where can I see the manufacturing date of this unit?


Behind the monitor, beside the power plug.


----------



## Gerardblue

Bought my acer xb271hu a few days ago and I've been noticing backlight bleed in the right corner of my screen while gaming. Mostly during dark screens. I'm only using 25 brightness and I'm playing in a well lit room...should I still be able to see the backlight bleeding or do I have a really bad panel?

http://imgur.com/a/0ZdqO This is a pic taken by my cellphone so it's a bit overexposed, also for this pic I set it to 50 brightness instead of the 25 I usually play with.


----------



## cskippy

Take it with the camera looking directly at the screen and well back. You can zoom in to make it bigger. 50% brightness should be good.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uriel250*
> 
> Behind the monitor, beside the power plug.


Hey there,

The 1st unit was DEC 2016, the 2nd is also DEC 2016.

Yes, I returned the 1st unit because I did not like the amount of bleed, the 2nd unit seems to be free from bleeding, but, since it's daylight over here, I will be waiting until dark and see from there but compared to the RG279Q's which had noticable BLB even during day, this one seems like a keeper.

The vendor even told me that I could return as often as I wish because they value service above anything else so that's always a good thing, lol.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerardblue*
> 
> Bought my acer xb271hu a few days ago and I've been noticing backlight bleed in the right corner of my screen while gaming. Mostly during dark screens. I'm only using 25 brightness and I'm playing in a well lit room...should I still be able to see the backlight bleeding or do I have a really bad panel?
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/0ZdqO This is a pic taken by my cellphone so it's a bit overexposed, also for this pic I set it to 50 brightness instead of the 25 I usually play with.


Hey bud, let me ask you this question, do you see the bleeding like your camera depicts it? If not, then there is no need to worry, if, however, the bleeding that is shown on that picture is identical to the amount you see with your own eyes, then I would return it.

p.s. what manufacturing date have you got? not that it matters alot because I returned my first one and it had the exact same manufacturing date like the 2nd one but this one seems to be extremely good.


----------



## uriel250

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiii*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> The 1st unit was DEC 2016, the 2nd is also DEC 2016.
> 
> Yes, I returned the 1st unit because I did not like the amount of bleed, the 2nd unit seems to be free from bleeding, but, since it's daylight over here, I will be waiting until dark and see from there but compared to the RG279Q's which had noticable BLB even during day, this one seems like a keeper.
> 
> The vendor even told me that I could return as often as I wish because they value service above anything else so that's always a good thing, lol.


Well, that's a good thing, I bought my monitor from Amazon Germany (I am from Israel), and I can return it too as much as I want till I get a perfect a unit, but my unit is already perfect with very very minimal bleeding/IPS glow which I don't even notice (My Galaxy's S7 Edge camera notice it - which can be seen here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbqiCRqx1ZQ but my eyes didn't







).


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uriel250*
> 
> Well, that's a good thing, I bought my monitor from Amazon Germany (I am from Israel), and I can return it too as much as I want till I get a perfect a unit, but my unit is already perfect with very very minimal bleeding/IPS glow which I don't even notice (My Galaxy's S7 Edge camera notice it - which can be seen here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbqiCRqx1ZQ but my eyes didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Yeah that's a nice one, I do think you could tweak your camera to ISO 160, which will allow it to pick up bleeding extremely well, but even if it does pick it up, only in the case of exact depiction as the way you see it would I suggest people return their unit,other than that I would keep it, judging by the looks your unit has a bit more bleeding than mine but to be honest with you bro, I would keep both of them since the bleeding is only 0.5cm wide which nobody would ever notice, hope you enjoy the monitor as much as I do!


----------



## uriel250

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiii*
> 
> Yeah that's a nice one, I do think you could tweak your camera to ISO 160, which will allow it to pick up bleeding extremely well, but even if it does pick it up, only in the case of exact depiction as the way you see it would I suggest people return their unit,other than that I would keep it, judging by the looks your unit has a bit more bleeding than mine but to be honest with you bro, I would keep both of them since the bleeding is only 0.5cm wide which nobody would ever notice, hope you enjoy the monitor as much as I do!


Yep, I really love my monitor


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uriel250*
> 
> Yep, I really love my monitor


Mine cost me as much as a 980 Ti new, but I'll be keeping it for a long long time. It really is a great monitor once you've found that perfect QC. The only upgrades I see are HDR, 3440x1440/4K, 100HZ+, and VR.


----------



## Astreon

You also have to get over the yellow tint and terribad white uniformity. Over 10+ pieces I've seen, every single one looked like 4500K and not 6500K, not a single one could also reproduce the same kind of, umm, yellow, over all the screen. Parts were randomly falling into red and blue. Honestly, for the ridiculous price, the monitor is a complete mess, on top of the terrible QC. Sorry if any of the 271HU owners or fans felt offended, obviously didn't mean to.

But that's what this monitor has been to me: a disappointment. and for a price rivaling the ultrawides, it really feels obsolete in 2017. If the price was cut by a solid 200$, stuff might look different, assuming you get a good piece (ready the panel lottery...)


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> You also have to get over the yellow tint and terribad white uniformity. Over 10+ pieces I've seen, every single one looked like 4500K and not 6500K, not a single one could also reproduce the same kind of, umm, yellow, over all the screen. Parts were randomly falling into red and blue. Honestly, for the ridiculous price, the monitor is a complete mess, on top of the terrible QC. Sorry if any of the 271HU owners or fans felt offended, obviously didn't mean to.
> 
> But that's what this monitor has been to me: a disappointment. and for a price rivaling the ultrawides, it really feels obsolete in 2017. If the price was cut by a solid 200$, stuff might look different, assuming you get a good piece (ready the panel lottery...)


Hey bro, I don't know what you bought but mine has no yellow glow on solid whites, what was the manufacturing date on your units?

If anything, I'd say the majority of these monitors are a real lottery, but, this 271HU monitor from Acer is a farcry from the ASUS 279Q monitor, it really is.....


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> But that's what this monitor has been to me: a disappointment. and for a price rivaling the ultrawides, it really feels obsolete in 2017. If the price was cut by a solid 200$, stuff might look different, assuming you get a good piece (ready the panel lottery...)


Prices are going down for 27' ips, starting to be old (2 years old ), we will see them under $600
And AOC with 35" 3440x1440 at the same price ($900) will hurt the ips market.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiii*
> 
> Hey bro, I don't know what you bought but mine has no yellow glow on solid whites, what was the manufacturing date on your units?


I gave up on Acer last summer, so.. most likely early-to-mid 2016









here's one of the Acers I used:



Red on both sides, yellow in the midle. Typical XB271HU of 2016.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I have the XB270HU with the middle FW (120hz ULMB, no 165hz OC) and I have yet to encounter a problem with brightness or like that (thankfully). The OC option seems very unreliable going off all the posts I've read so that would be my first guess on potential issues, hopefully it'll solve yours.


I did some more testing that definitely confirmed to me I am seeing something. So, overdrive and OC are unrelated.

I use this desktop background: 

If I set the refresh rate to 24Hz, the building here: 

has what I believe is pixel walk? It looks like it's moving, or something. But at 60Hz its pretty much unnoticable, and at 165Hz it I cant see it at all.

In this video, on the green fence that says 284-555-0139 there are those weird vertical lines I talk about super visible as he turns. But only at 24Hz - and primarily in the turn. Easier to see if you set the speed to 0.25x. At 165Hz, I can maybe make something out, but not really. At 60Hz, it's like half gone.

It doesn't bother me too much. I'm just a bit confused if I'm the only one who sees this or if my monitor is actually defective. With a 4 year warranty I'm not too concerned either way, I guess.

btw I am only using 24hz because that's somehow in my display adapter options and I can't get anything else custom to set in nvidia control panel successfully.


----------



## Gerardblue

@xii and csskippy. The backlight bleed in person isn't as bad but you can still notice it. I took a few more screenshots of my backlight bleed. One was taken with some distance and zoom and the other was taken a bit closer. It's from the december 2016 batch.
http://imgur.com/a/ExJSg

Do you think I should exchange this panel or is it probable that I will get a worse or equal panel?


----------



## Shardnax

If it's fine otherwise I'd wait until your exchange period is almost over before deciding. Moderate to minor bleed on these panels tends to settle over time. If it's still present and bothers you when the exchange period is almost up, exchange or return it.


----------



## Gerardblue

Would you consider my bleed minor or moderate? Really wondering how much better the other panels are compared to mine.


----------



## uriel250

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I gave up on Acer last summer, so.. most likely early-to-mid 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's one of the Acers I used:
> 
> 
> 
> Red on both sides, yellow in the midle. Typical XB271HU of 2016.


What are you talking about ? lol.
http://imgur.com/a/ozw7F
My monitor has 0 issues. Really lol.


----------



## Astreon

That's 0 issues to you? I respectfully disagree.

Yours looks better than the one I posted, but I still wouldn't consider it "0 issues", for instance that blue tint at the top of your screen, and the sides fall into reddish too, just less then the one I took a photo of.

My old Dell U2412M craps on those monitors, offering near perfect white uniformity. And that's low end, budget e-IPS that's 5 years old, not some 900$ USD pro gaming screen.


----------



## uriel250

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> That's 0 issues to you? I respectfully disagree.
> 
> Yours looks better than the one I posted, but I still wouldn't consider it "0 issues", for instance that blue tint at the top of your screen, and the sides fall into reddish too, just less then the one I took a photo of.
> 
> My old Dell U2412M craps on those monitors, offering near perfect white uniformity. And that's low end, budget e-IPS that's 5 years old, not some 900$ USD pro gaming screen.


It depends on the "Viewing angle" probably, if I will take the picture from different "Viewing angle" it will look better, anyway I don't even notice it.
If I look directly at the white screen, I don't see what you see in the picture, that's probably because of the camera.

Here is another picture:
http://imgur.com/a/huf3F


----------



## aklambda

Just got this one from amazon.de
80 brightness:

25 brightness:

I am noticing slight backlight bleed in the bottom right corner when I have a dark scene in a game or movie at 25 brightness. Otherwise the monitor is pretty perfect. I don't know if I want to return it or keep it... Such a shame that is has come to this panel lottery.


----------



## uriel250

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aklambda*
> 
> Just got this one from amazon.de
> 80 brightness:
> 
> 25 brightness:
> 
> I am noticing slight backlight bleed in the bottom right corner when I have a dark scene in a game or movie at 25 brightness. Otherwise the monitor is pretty perfect. I don't know if I want to return it or keep it... Such a shame that is has come to this panel lottery.


If you notice it during normal use (Gaming, browsing), I would return it, if not - I would keep it.


----------



## cskippy

As others have said, the backlight bleed should improve as it settles. I would wait until you're closer to the 30 day return window.


----------



## F1nS

TFTCentral flicker free database says that the XB271HU is not flicker free, like its predecessor.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/flicker_free_database.htm

Is this correct ?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1nS*
> 
> TFTCentral flicker free database says that the XB271HU is not flicker free, like its predecessor.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/flicker_free_database.htm
> 
> Is this correct ?


IMO they didn't put result since they never reviewed it.
Acer has never send a unit for that.


----------



## F1nS

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/flicker_free_database.htm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> IMO they didn't put result since they never reviewed it.
> Acer has never send a unit for that.


Then why put it on the list ?


----------



## Shardnax

You've misread the table. The yes/no column is whether or not it's been confirmed as such.


----------



## F1nS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You've misread the table. The yes/no column is whether or not it's been confirmed as such.


Oh, that`s right. Thanks for clarifing.
thats kind misleading, However.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerardblue*
> 
> @xii and csskippy. The backlight bleed in person isn't as bad but you can still notice it. I took a few more screenshots of my backlight bleed. One was taken with some distance and zoom and the other was taken a bit closer. It's from the december 2016 batch.
> http://imgur.com/a/ExJSg
> 
> Do you think I should exchange this panel or is it probable that I will get a worse or equal panel?


Hey bro,

Didnt have much time the past few days to check OC.net, but, judging by the picture, if it's exactly like you see it, if it is not too much trouble, you could return it.

However, I have returned 2 XB271HU's due to them having scratchmarks out of the box and the first one had unacceptable bleeding, the third one has no scratches but the bleed is present in the left corner, it's quite there, however, since I could return this one as well but then probably get an unit that has scratches, something that I CANNOT and will NOT accept, I will give this one a shot, I have 30 days to report this for return and after that I have 14 days extra to have it sent back, if by then it gets worse ( unit #2 got worse within 3 days ) I might consider it, but for now, it's a wait and see thing really.

In your case, it's up to you bro, I don't know how long you would have to wait before you get a new one or whether you can go to the store like in my case, but if you do not have a good feeling then the choice is pretty straightforward.


----------



## TheBoom

One thing I've noticed is that this panel gets scratched easily. I mean small scratches on the protective film on the LCD itself. Scratches that make you wonder when you even touched it.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> As others have said, the backlight bleed should improve as it settles. I would wait until you're closer to the 30 day return window.


For some reason I have a really hard time believing this, sure, there are loads of theories concerning how the actual reason for this phenomenon is that due to it having such thin bezels and it being tossed and turned hundreds of times before ever reaching you and how eventually the bezels or the frame "falls into place" but yet, loads of people say that the way their bleeding appeared on day 1 it also appeared after a few weeks, sure, some say you have to press the bezel and tap the display gently with a microfiber cloth but how does that work?

I mean, do you press on the display or on the bezels?

Also, there are people who claim they managed to redude bleeding by jamming a creditcard between the display and the bezel and then just pushing up and down, these theories make this phenomenon even more absurd really ...

Any opinions on this?


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that this panel gets scratched easily. I mean small scratches on the protective film on the LCD itself. Scratches that make you wonder when you even touched it.


Nope, unlike 99% of the people who buy these products, I have special microfiber gloves that I have to wear when I am handling certain hardware for work, besides, when I take monitors out, the very last thing I take off is the sheet that covers it, so the chances of me scratching it is 0 and besides, the unit I returned had 3 scratches of ~10 cm's in length .... how would I cause something like that and not notice? I mean, sure, i'm not as young as some people but I certainly am not becoming senile... or am I? lol joking, of course.


----------



## uriel250

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiii*
> 
> Nope, unlike 99% of the people who buy these products, I have special microfiber gloves that I have to wear when I am handling certain hardware for work, besides, when I take monitors out, the very last thing I take off is the sheet that covers it, so the chances of me scratching it is 0 and besides, the unit I returned had 3 scratches of ~10 cm's in length .... how would I cause something like that and not notice? I mean, sure, i'm not as young as some people but I certainly am not becoming senile... or am I? lol joking, of course.


Which microfiber gloves you have ? Link ?


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uriel250*
> 
> Which microfiber gloves you have ? Link ?


The gloves I get from work are custom made by order, they are made by a company from Germany that makes microfiber cloths but also offers other microfiber products like in my case, gloves.

Unfortunately from what I have come to understand is that they do not accept orders from consumers but specifically do b2b orders, besides, the minimal amount of products per order is 50 so, you would be looking at an order of ~12,500 euro to have 50 of these things since they cost 250 euro a pair.


----------



## x-apoc

I got used to my lower right blb. Decided to keep the monitor. I don't notice it when gaming or watching movies, also adjusting screen
pitch / height helps reduce the glow as you looking at the screen.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x-apoc*
> 
> I got used to my lower right blb. Decided to keep the monitor. I don't notice it when gaming or watching movies, also adjusting screen
> pitch / height helps reduce the glow as you looking at the screen.


Hey man, yeah I would not notice it either but this one has this thick smear in the upper left corner so unfortunately it's not a small spot that you can pretend like it's not there, it's nearly the size of my palm with the parts around the edge of the bezel being the most prevalent but it extends so much from that spot that you seriously see it like a form of radiant blur that no matter what you do is present.

Heck, if I step back like 1 meter or further from the screen, it's horrendous because in that case it's even worse, it's disgusting really, it's like somebody spilled something on it.

p.s. I do know what IPS glow is and this is definitely not IPS glow, it's there no matter what you do, whether I look from the left or the right, from a distance etc etc, it's there.

I'll be contacting the vendor because I do not buy the "it decreases with time" theory because I cannot think of any explanation how the plastic that is supposed to cause this problem would be caused to become straight or loosen up ....


----------



## uriel250

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiii*
> 
> The gloves I get from work are custom made by order, they are made by a company from Germany that makes microfiber cloths but also offers other microfiber products like in my case, gloves.
> 
> Unfortunately from what I have come to understand is that they do not accept orders from consumers but specifically do b2b orders, besides, the minimal amount of products per order is 50 so, you would be looking at an order of ~12,500 euro to have 50 of these things since they cost 250 euro a pair.


lol, if they would even sell for consumers i would not buy gloves for 250 euro ... i can make microfiber gloves myself for less lol ...


----------



## uriel250

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiii*
> 
> Hey man, yeah I would not notice it either but this one has this thick smear in the upper left corner so unfortunately it's not a small spot that you can pretend like it's not there, it's nearly the size of my palm with the parts around the edge of the bezel being the most prevalent but it extends so much from that spot that you seriously see it like a form of radiant blur that no matter what you do is present.
> 
> Heck, if I step back like 1 meter or further from the screen, it's horrendous because in that case it's even worse, it's disgusting really, it's like somebody spilled something on it.
> 
> p.s. I do know what IPS glow is and this is definitely not IPS glow, it's there no matter what you do, whether I look from the left or the right, from a distance etc etc, it's there.
> 
> I'll be contacting the vendor because I do not buy the "it decreases with time" theory because I cannot think of any explanation how the plastic that is supposed to cause this problem would be caused to become straight or loosen up ....


What you are saying is probably Backlight bleed, which won't disappear never ever.


----------



## Solonowarion

Just in case anyone cares.

I got some anthracite Plasti dip and painted the feet. I actually didn't really mind the red feet but I really love the look of this. IMO it makes the predator logo much easier to stomach as well. The color also goes with the bottom besel very nicely.


----------



## cskippy

That looks amazing! Great job.


----------



## Kalimera

That's how this stand should have looked in the first place


----------



## Martigane

I got my XB271HU in sept 2016 timeframe. I just have a slight BLB on left and right corners. (Current brightness ~30) Only visible a bit on completely black screen if I am close to the screen (gaming position, ~70cm)), but it is never an issue in games/movies. I do not have the BLB point in bottom center reported 1 year ago (Supposedly screw), it seems they fixed it.

This is getting much better (deeper blacks) as soon as I get a bit farther from the screen (80cm+), perfect for photo editing and movies.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Just in case anyone cares.
> 
> I got some anthracite Plasti dip and painted the feet. I actually didn't really mind the red feet but I really love the look of this. IMO it makes the predator logo much easier to stomach as well. The color also goes with the bottom besel very nicely.


Oh snap, nicely done brother, I like the color you chose, awesome stuff, I agree, the logo appears to be quite fitting now.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uriel250*
> 
> lol, if they would even sell for consumers i would not buy gloves for 250 euro ... i can make microfiber gloves myself for less lol ...


Yeah but the quality on them is superb mate, they are quite stretchable and thus fit every hand, I think you can get some identical gloves for 25 euro but from what I understand is that they start to fall apart when you put them on lol.


----------



## Gerardblue

Nearing the end of my 30 days exchange time and still not sure what to do with my monitor. Whenever I watch a movie or a dark game in the dark it seems to bleed quite bright in the lower right corner. This time I've taken a video so you guys have a bit more insight on this matter. https://youtu.be/8QvoXEwhasE
The brightness is set to 25

What are my chances of getting a better/worse bleed on this panel? And do you think I should go for an exchange?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerardblue*
> 
> Nearing the end of my 30 days exchange time and still not sure what to do with my monitor. Whenever I watch a movie or a dark game in the dark it seems to bleed quite bright in the lower right corner. This time I've taken a video so you guys have a bit more insight on this matter. https://youtu.be/8QvoXEwhasE
> The brightness is set to 25
> 
> What are my chances of getting a better/worse bleed on this panel? And do you think I should go for an exchange?


I'd just return that if it wasn't good enough with first try. Samsung is coming up with 1440p VA HDR screens with both freesync and g-sync anyway.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I'd just return that if it wasn't good enough with first try. Samsung is coming up with 1440p VA HDR screens with both freesync and g-sync anyway.


im looking at picking up the Acer XB271HU here in a few days, you think the 1440p 144hz VA HDR screen from Samsung will be priced around the same and have less bleed?


----------



## cskippy

No way. It will be over $1000 for sure.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> No way. It will be over $1000 for sure.


i thought so, looking at the Acer SB271HU because i really wanna upgrade to an 1440p 144hz IPS screen with G-sync. seems like the acer is the best pick.


----------



## cskippy

I have the previous generation XB270HU and it's the best gaming upgrade I've ever done.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I'd just return that if it wasn't good enough with first try. Samsung is coming up with 1440p VA HDR screens with both freesync and g-sync anyway.


Is it going to be a high refresh rate panel with low to no lag and excellent response times with nil overshoot? Add in hardware calibration/access to the LUT and it'd tick all the boxes







.

At Shawn: If you get a good one, and preferably at below retail, this is a solid monitor. All the high refresh 2560x1440 monitors use the same AUO panel as far as I know though, so it's really down to what bezel/stand you like best.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Is it going to be a high refresh rate panel with low to no lag and excellent response times with nil overshoot? Add in hardware calibration/access to the LUT and it'd tick all the boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> At Shawn: If you get a good one, and preferably at below retail, this is a solid monitor. All the high refresh 2560x1440 monitors use the same AUO panel as far as I know though, so it's really down to what bezel/stand you like best.


High refresh rate yes, low lag definitely, excellent response times... only under certain transitions I'm sure. Overshoot is a toss up, no hardware LUT of course but I'm sure they'll be factory calibrated like the CFG70.


----------



## Shardnax

As long as it's not curved it sounds interesting.

I finally got around to profiling my XB270HU:
http://i.imgur.com/VQUPB1R.jpg

Pretty good result. Color temp gets sketchy under 10% black and gamma at 98% but other than that it's pretty much spot on.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Is it going to be a high refresh rate panel with low to no lag and excellent response times with nil overshoot? Add in hardware calibration/access to the LUT and it'd tick all the boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> At Shawn: If you get a good one, and preferably at below retail, this is a solid monitor. All the high refresh 2560x1440 monitors use the same AUO panel as far as I know though, so it's really down to what bezel/stand you like best.


its around $750 at the micro center near me, around 5 in stock. that aint a bad price i think


----------



## cskippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> As long as it's not curved it sounds interesting.
> 
> I finally got around to profiling my XB270HU:
> http://i.imgur.com/VQUPB1R.jpg
> 
> Pretty good result. Color temp gets sketchy under 10% black and gamma at 98% but other than that it's pretty much spot on.


Do you have an ICC profile and settings to share? That would be great!


----------



## Scotty99

Not sure this monitor is in my price range but if you guys could, i got a couple questions about gsync.

When you want to enable gsync do you just do this globally in the nvidia control panel and then with each game you open do you have to go into the menus and disable vsync for example?

Would also like to know what your overall experience is with gsync and do you believe it is worth the price premium. I do like the idea of gsync and in theory it sounds amazing but did it live up to the hype for you? For example i play WoW/overwatch a lot, there are times in WoW where i do dip below 60hz vsync but i dont know if having gsync in those situations would make the game feel smoother or not, given the old engine and number of players on my screen when that does happen.

I also think i am the perfect candidate for gsync being that i am on a gtx 1060. From every review i have read gsync really benefits when you did below your monitors refresh rate which depending on the game would happen a decent amount of time on a 1060.

Like i said not sure this is the monitor id shoot for, but just kinda curious on everyones overall experience with gsync and if they would buy again.

Thanks.


----------



## DeathKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Just in case anyone cares.
> 
> I got some anthracite Plasti dip and painted the feet. I actually didn't really mind the red feet but I really love the look of this. IMO it makes the predator logo much easier to stomach as well. The color also goes with the bottom besel very nicely.


I think many will definitely care! This looks great, I have been pondering this myself. Just a suggestion, I think a short guide on how to do this would really help out all the noobs







(That includes myself)

Great work.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> Do you have an ICC profile and settings to share? That would be great!


It's attached, settings are in the description. I'm not sure how useful it'll be for most people since my brightness is around 90 cd/m2. There's also the variance between panels. My gamma setting at 2.2 was much closer than TFTC's review monitor.

XB270HU12017-03-1914-102.2F-SXYZLUTMTX.zip 694k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Not sure this monitor is in my price range but if you guys could, i got a couple questions about gsync.
> 
> When you want to enable gsync do you just do this globally in the nvidia control panel and then with each game you open do you have to go into the menus and disable vsync for example?
> 
> Would also like to know what your overall experience is with gsync and do you believe it is worth the price premium. I do like the idea of gsync and in theory it sounds amazing but did it live up to the hype for you? For example i play WoW/overwatch a lot, there are times in WoW where i do dip below 60hz vsync but i dont know if having gsync in those situations would make the game feel smoother or not, given the old engine and number of players on my screen when that does happen.
> 
> I also think i am the perfect candidate for gsync being that i am on a gtx 1060. From every review i have read gsync really benefits when you did below your monitors refresh rate which depending on the game would happen a decent amount of time on a 1060.
> 
> Like i said not sure this is the monitor id shoot for, but just kinda curious on everyones overall experience with gsync and if they would buy again.
> 
> Thanks.


G-Sync works correctly most of the time when it's set globally. Sometimes you need to set it manually in the individual game settings of the nVidia control panel. It's not without its flaws but GS is good on the overall. If you get a good monitor there are only a couple issues; uniformity and glow.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Just in case anyone cares.
> 
> I got some anthracite Plasti dip and painted the feet. I actually didn't really mind the red feet but I really love the look of this. IMO it makes the predator logo much easier to stomach as well. The color also goes with the bottom besel very nicely.


DUDE- this looks awesome. What color is the paint- I only saw gray on Amazon. Is the paint gray / gunmetal or black? Either way it looks sick.


----------



## x-apoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> DUDE- this looks awesome. What color is the paint- I only saw gray on Amazon. Is the paint gray / gunmetal or black? Either way it looks sick.


He used anthracite plasti dip.


----------



## EyeChoose

whats the latest firmware for this model? anyone have any firmware later than 20160526 for xb271hu?

any great calibration out there? for xb271hu? thanks

what is unsupported timing retrain (reboot after change) should i keep it on or off?


----------



## cskippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> It's attached, settings are in the description. I'm not sure how useful it'll be for most people since my brightness is around 90 cd/m2. There's also the variance between panels. My gamma setting at 2.2 was much closer than TFTC's review monitor.


Thanks a lot! Your calibration gave the most accurate gamma for me, although I have to run it at 60Hz-100Hz. 120 and 144 Hz the gamma gets screwed up. Color settings are panel dependent and lighting dependent so I ended up with R 100 G 94 B 98. Looks good to me!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> whats the latest firmware for this model? anyone have any firmware later than 20160526 for xb271hu?
> 
> any great calibration out there? for xb271hu? thanks
> 
> what is unsupported timing retrain (reboot after change) should i keep it on or off?


It's the same panel as the XB270HU, so those would work in general. Keep in mind that panels vary even with the same monitor so nothing is exact. Probably best to leave it alone unless someone knows what it does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> Thanks a lot! Your calibration gave the most accurate gamma for me, although I have to run it at 60Hz-100Hz. 120 and 144 Hz the gamma gets screwed up. Color settings are panel dependent and lighting dependent so I ended up with R 100 G 94 B 98. Looks good to me!


My default gamma was actually quite close at 2.15 and ULMB wasn't too far off with 2.12. Strange, I profiled it at 120hz with GS on. Then again, this panel and Acer's FW are hardly without their quirks







.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Not sure this monitor is in my price range but if you guys could, i got a couple questions about gsync.
> 
> When you want to enable gsync do you just do this globally in the nvidia control panel and then with each game you open do you have to go into the menus and disable vsync for example?
> 
> Would also like to know what your overall experience is with gsync and do you believe it is worth the price premium. I do like the idea of gsync and in theory it sounds amazing but did it live up to the hype for you? For example i play WoW/overwatch a lot, there are times in WoW where i do dip below 60hz vsync but i dont know if having gsync in those situations would make the game feel smoother or not, given the old engine and number of players on my screen when that does happen.
> 
> I also think i am the perfect candidate for gsync being that i am on a gtx 1060. From every review i have read gsync really benefits when you did below your monitors refresh rate which depending on the game would happen a decent amount of time on a 1060.
> 
> Like i said not sure this is the monitor id shoot for, but just kinda curious on everyones overall experience with gsync and if they would buy again.
> 
> Thanks.


I had a freesync monitor for a short period before getting this monitor even though I have an Nvidia card. I'm not sure if it is worth it to get g sync instead of taking the extra $250 or so and using that to just buy an AMD card and a freesync monitor. I don't know if the top AMD card is better than a 1060 though as I haven't really been following them lately. I would say in general G sync is a noticeable improvement, although I primarily got this Acer monitor because all of the other high refresh rate monitors seem to have really bad backlight bleed issues, and my XB271hu has basically none. That alone is worth $800 to me (combined with the high refresh rate of course). Gsync makes everything seem smoother even at higher refresh rates. On a high refresh rate monitor without any variable refresh rate technology it still doesn't really seem smooth unless you are at the refresh rate. 100 fps on a 144 Hz monitor almost feels worse than 60 fps on a 60 hz monitor in some ways because of this. However, with Gsync you are always at the refresh rate, and you always get that wonderful smoothness and no stuttering.


----------



## silentLightning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathKill*
> 
> I think many will definitely care! This looks great, I have been pondering this myself. Just a suggestion, I think a short guide on how to do this would really help out all the noobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That includes myself)
> 
> Great work.


Haha I spray painted mine, I just dislike red


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Not sure this monitor is in my price range but if you guys could, i got a couple questions about gsync.
> 
> When you want to enable gsync do you just do this globally in the nvidia control panel and then with each game you open do you have to go into the menus and disable vsync for example?
> 
> Would also like to know what your overall experience is with gsync and do you believe it is worth the price premium. I do like the idea of gsync and in theory it sounds amazing but did it live up to the hype for you? For example i play WoW/overwatch a lot, there are times in WoW where i do dip below 60hz vsync but i dont know if having gsync in those situations would make the game feel smoother or not, given the old engine and number of players on my screen when that does happen.
> 
> I also think i am the perfect candidate for gsync being that i am on a gtx 1060. From every review i have read gsync really benefits when you did below your monitors refresh rate which depending on the game would happen a decent amount of time on a 1060.
> 
> Like i said not sure this is the monitor id shoot for, but just kinda curious on everyones overall experience with gsync and if they would buy again.
> 
> Thanks.


Like the rest have pointed out, G-Sync can be set globally or manually per profile.

Whether G-Sync is worth the "premium" price, which by the way is NOT the reason for the high price, it's just that Acer Unipac Optronics has a monopoly on the manufacturing and thus influence it's price significantly, I think your question should be, WHY would I pay so much for a technology when in fact I can get an AMD Card that allows Freesync which is cheaper and thus buy a monitor that supports that and not spend as much?

Well, the answer to that question would be, what ever rocks your boat, if you're an NVIDIA type of guy, go for G-Sync, if you're an AMD type of guy, go for Freesync, at the end of the day there really is no difference aside from the price you're paying.

BUT, is G-Sync a significant improvement over a 60hz panel that uses either V-Sync or not? Definitely, I have used a 60hz TN monitor for a very long time and once I got hold of one of the monitors I tried, I immediately noticed a difference in how I experienced games and it felt like a totally new dimension was opened to me, so much so in fact that all of my friends and associates who have not experienced such a monitor highly recommend me asking for a refund but I do not want my money back, I want such a monitor, lol.

Concerning whether you would notice an improvement in WoW, I cannot say for sure since I do not know whether it supports G-Sync but, Overwatch? Definitely, you bet your last dollar on that, besides, I would not suggest that you buy this monitor just to play an MMORPG, that is a waste of money bro, these type of monitors tend to give an improvement in games like CSGO, Battlefield, COD, Unreal Tournament, Quake, you name em'.

However, what I would suggest you do is not read the mainstream reviews of ANY of these monitors but look through the 100s of posts on this forum, whether you want the XB271HU or the PG279Q, they ALL have a certain risk of severe bleed, the one has more than the other but it's there, whether you like it or not, so if you are really adamant about buying this monitor, be prepared for the possibility that you might have to spend much more money on phonecalls, returning parcels, convincing vendors/retailers to replace your monitor with another, wasting money on travel expenses for driving to the store and the parking lot, these are real things you have to consider, now do not get me wrong, in my honest opinion the XB271HU is a much better monitor than the PG279Q, of which I returned ELEVEN units, now I am waiting for my 4th XB271HU and will see from there, so do your homework and educate yourself about what you might get yourself into before you make a decision which you might regret.

p.s. also be careful from where you buy the monitor, I have changed my original vendor because they tried to push me into accepting the last PG279Q monitor I requested them to replace because of the scratches it had on the display, something you might come across as well besides the Bleed and the other possible variables.


----------



## Astreon

Xiii, did you go thorugh in total of 15 monitors so far?

No offense, but don't you think that it's time to stop?







I mean... it's a monitor from 2015. Much less impressive after those two years, and for a price of a good 100hz ultrawide with either free or g-sync.

I'd simply call it a day. If those companies can't get their QC straight, I'd just show them the middle finger at this point.

I did so after buying/returning two XB271HU and testing around a dozen without buying them.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Xiii, did you go thorugh in total of 15 monitors so far?
> 
> No offense, but don't you think that it's time to stop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean... it's a monitor from 2015. Much less impressive after those two years, and for a price of a good 100hz ultrawide with either free or g-sync.
> 
> I'd simply call it a day. If those companies can't get their QC straight, I'd just show them the middle finger at this point.
> 
> I did so after buying/returning two XB271HU and testing around a dozen without buying them.


Hey man, well I went through 14, I am awaiting the 15th one as we speak, lol!!

Well, you see, you could say it is excessive but imagine everyone doing this, wouldn't you think that perhaps then these companies would be forced to ramp up their quality control?

I certainly think so and I am sure that many people will agree with me on this, as long as they keep pretending like it's not something they can solve or that it's just something that is related to the technology, I will keep on digging until I get that one monitor that either has zero bleed or atleast barely noticeable bleed.

So all in all, if your intention is to show these companies the finger, I think the only viable way of doing so is by encouraging people to do this and stand up for themselves, you paid with money you have earned by working 40 hours a week, now it just happens to be that a vast amount of people who own these products are underaged and as such have no understanding of what it feels like when they have to work their ass off to earn a buck and then go waste it on a product that was defective before you even opened it, that is why some companies just pretend like the problem is not there, if I take a look at the reviews I see for this monitor in the country where I live, I have only seen a handful of reviews that mention the possibility of BLB, dead pixels, scratches etc etc.

I know what I will do and it certainly has nothing to do with me settling down with less than what I want.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Xiii, did you go thorugh in total of 15 monitors so far?
> 
> No offense, but don't you think that it's time to stop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean... it's a monitor from 2015. Much less impressive after those two years, and for a price of a good 100hz ultrawide with either free or g-sync.
> 
> I'd simply call it a day. If those companies can't get their QC straight, I'd just show them the middle finger at this point.
> 
> I did so after buying/returning two XB271HU and testing around a dozen without buying them.


Well, I wouldn't call it less impressive. It's still 144Hz, IPS 2K and G-Sync 27" monitor which is great. The only better 27" 2k monitors are upcoming Samsung panels with additional HDR support and VA panels, but there is not release date for them even. Might be Q4 2017.

So it is still best FPS 2K IPS panel on market.

But 15 monitors is too much. I got through 8 (4 PGs and 4XBs) and I think you won't get better one this way.... Sorry, IPS panels are worst panels in terms of looking, BLB and glow is just too random and too big/noticable in 90% of cases.

Maybe wait for Samsung VA panels?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiii*
> 
> Well, you see, you could say it is excessive but imagine everyone doing this, wouldn't you think that perhaps then these companies would be forced to ramp up their quality control?


Not really... the shops buy them from the manufacturers. If you return the screen, you only screw up the shop, the manufacturer doesn't give a damn about that. Unless you buy it directly from Acer/Asus' shop, you will not make a statement this way, sadly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiii*
> 
> So all in all, if your intention is to show these companies the finger, I think the only viable way of doing so is by encouraging people to do this and stand up for themselves, you paid with money you have earned by working 40 hours a week, now it just happens to be that a vast amount of people who own these products are underaged and as such have no understanding of what it feels like when they have to work their ass off to earn a buck and then go waste it on a product that was defective before you even opened it, that is why some companies just pretend like the problem is not there, if I take a look at the reviews I see for this monitor in the country where I live, I have only seen a handful of reviews that mention the possibility of BLB, dead pixels, scratches etc etc.


I absolutely agree, that's why I've decided to do the best thing IMHO - to not buy it & comment upon the poor quality over the internet.









Good luck with the 15th monitor. I'm soon to play the panel lottery myself, with AOC ultrawide this time


----------



## xiii

I agree with you guys, I certainly won't make an impression, but I do know that the retailer most certainly will if they keep getting monitors back, I have a couple of insiders at the retailer I decided to buy from, one of them told me that the return rate for some monitors is very high, so much so in fact that the specific retailer in question has become very informed about the problems with these products.

That's why I will make use of this opportunity, now of course, if the next one has some minor bleed, I really do not care about that, but I cannot sit in front of a monitor and pretend like there is no **** stain on the display, lol.

Are you interested in the latest AOC ultra wide monitor? I think that one will be off even worse because the wider the thing is the bigger the chance for the bleed to come through.

Concerning the Samsung line that might be released this year, I do not expect it to be anything better than the current IPS panels really, sure it has all fancy names and stuff but even then, if it has G-Sync, take a guess who will be creating this for them? Certainly not Samsung though, more like, Acer Unipac Optronics, so you're back at the same thing but with a different colour.


----------



## Astreon

The return rate for XB271HU is super-high, in my country only big shops (that can afford many returns) sell them.

The price is even higher than in 2015, too







at least in Poland.

http://www.ceneo.pl/43073159

used to be 100 PLN lower... oh well.

AOC will most likely suck, they use an AU Optronics panel, but it doesn't hurt to try


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> The return rate for XB271HU is super-high, in my country only big shops (that can afford many returns) sell them.
> 
> The price is even higher than in 2015, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least in Poland.
> 
> http://www.ceneo.pl/43073159
> 
> used to be 100 PLN lower... oh well.
> 
> AOC will most likely suck, they use an AU Optronics panel, but it doesn't hurt to try


Um...wasn't AOC Samsung Panel? AOC does not make VA panels from what I know, only IPS.


----------



## Astreon

It's an AU Optronics M350QVR01 AMVA (Advanced Multi-Domain Vertical Alignment) LCD Panel


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> It's an AU Optronics M350QVR01 AMVA (Advanced Multi-Domain Vertical Alignment) LCD Panel


Ok, thanks. Well, we will see when you get yours


----------



## Jackl2

Did anyone in here test the monitor with lagom.nl and ran through the different tests?

Can anyone post their results for the Contrast, sharpness, white saturation, black level and gamma tests please?

The monitor I received has big gamma issues throughout many of the tests there. I want to know if its only mine or its an issue for a lot of these monitors. Thanks!


----------



## Mjolnir125

I guess I got lucky then, because my first XB271HU has about as little backlight bleed as any other IPS monitor I have owned. My old dell U2713HM seems to have less, but the black levels on that monitor aren't actually as dark so the "bleed" areas on the Acer are about as dark as the "black" areas on the Dell. I can't notice any bleed when I am watching dark movies/TV, and I am extremely picky when it comes to monitors (I went through 7 or so of the Dell monitors back when I got it).


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Um...wasn't AOC Samsung Panel? AOC does not make VA panels from what I know, only IPS.


Okay, let me put this straight for all you guys out there;

If ANY monitor has G-Sync support out the box, whether it's from AOC, BenQ, ASUS, Acer, MSI, HP, the panel WILL be made by none other than Acer Unipac Optronics, these guys have a monopoly on this technology so it does not even matter whether it's an IPS panel or a TN panel or a VA or what ever they invent, as soon as the G-Sync technology is built in, AU Optronics will be the manufacturer of the panel, period.

Now on to the good news, I am very happy to inform you guys that I have received my 4th XB271HU monitor and judging from the looks of it, the bleeding seems to be non-existant, however, since it's still daylight and I have been through this before, I will refrain from a definite conclusion just yet, but for all honesty sake, I think this is THE one, the jackpot of the Monitor Lottery, lol.

To be continued.


----------



## Shardnax

The GS module is owned by nVidia and use is licensed to other companies last I knew. It'd be stupid of nVidia to give any company any sort of exclusivity for more than a few months.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiii*
> 
> Okay, let me put this straight for all you guys out there;
> 
> If ANY monitor has G-Sync support out the box, whether it's from AOC, BenQ, ASUS, Acer, MSI, HP, the panel WILL be made by none other than Acer Unipac Optronics, these guys have a monopoly on this technology so it does not even matter whether it's an IPS panel or a TN panel or a VA or what ever they invent, as soon as the G-Sync technology is built in, AU Optronics will be the manufacturer of the panel, period.


Not really, no. Anyone can sell a G-sync display and adapt the proprietary G-sync module inside.
AU Optronics is just one of the few remaining display manufacturers. It's either AUO, LG or Samsung. Nobody else is big enough to manufacture high-res fast refresh displays. Out of those, LG seems the best, AUO is in the middle, and Samsung is worst - when it comes to QC.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Not really, no. Anyone can sell a G-sync display and adapt the proprietary G-sync module inside.
> AU Optronics is just one of the few remaining display manufacturers. It's either AUO, LG or Samsung. Nobody else is big enough to manufacture high-res fast refresh displays. Out of those, LG seems the best, AUO is in the middle, and Samsung is worst - when it comes to QC.


Not to mention Samsung has G-SYNC monitors on the way that use their own panels presumably.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

im still looking at buying this screen over the http://www.microcenter.com/product/470532/VA32AQ_32_WQHD_IPS_Monitor not sure what one i really want tbh. what does one test blacklight bleed? just pull up a black screen and look at it??


----------



## Jackl2

I dont get it . I am getting weird colors when using a DP cable with my r9 290, but not with the HDMI cable. I tried another DP cable, same thing. Both DP cables are making the screen also flicker above 85hz.. Is it the card or the cables?


----------



## Clox

I am not sure if it has been asked yet, but does anyone know if there are any parts available for these or if they can be repaired? I really can't believe this, but I was cleaning mine and it fell off the table and hit the edge of my sub box, effing toast. I really don't want to believe I have to shell out for a brand new one and have a $1000 dollar paper weight over this stupidity. I heard Acer won't offer repairs or anything, hoping there is an option.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clox*
> 
> I am not sure if it has been asked yet, but does anyone know if there are any parts available for these or if they can be repaired? I really can't believe this, but I was cleaning mine and it fell off the table and hit the edge of my sub box, effing toast. I really don't want to believe I have to shell out for a brand new one and have a $1000 dollar paper weight over this stupidity. I heard Acer won't offer repairs or anything, hoping there is an option.


Even if you could source a replacement panel it'd probably be about the same difference as a new monitor.

Edit: If you're in the US, Amazon has them for around $600 plus tax, which is as cheap as I've seen them.


----------



## Clox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Even if you could source a replacement panel it'd probably be about the same difference as a new monitor.
> 
> Edit: If you're in the US, Amazon has them for around $600 plus tax, which is as cheap as I've seen them.


Yeah this is crap, RIP to the best display I have ever owned. If the only option I have is to cut my losses might be time to just move to 4K.
In Canada, and the lowest price I see is $893 plus taxes and shipping.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Edit: If you're in the US, Amazon has them for around $600 plus tax, which is as cheap as I've seen them.


From what I see currently the XB271HU Abmiprz (the TN Panel) is selling for $600.
The XB271HU bmiprz (IPS) is currently ~ $750 USD (~ $1000 CAD), I can't see if the IPS panel has ever been selling for $600 on Amazon, maybe at some point.

Or maybe Clox had the TN panel ?

I always get confused by this, having both a TN and an IPS panel with pretty much the same model name.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> From what I see currently the XB271HU Abmiprz (the TN Panel) is selling for $600.
> The XB271HU bmiprz (IPS) is currently ~ $750 USD (~ $1000 CAD), I can't see if the IPS panel has ever been selling for $600 on Amazon, maybe at some point.
> 
> Or maybe Clox had the TN panel ?
> 
> I always get confused by this, having both a TN and an IPS panel with pretty much the same model name.


Thanks for correcting me on that. I forgot there was a TN version of it :|.


----------



## ajresendez

I got my refurb in from the acer store to go with my new 1080ti and as far as ips glow and blb it's definitely a keeper. Set it to gsync on and 144hz with vsync off on the global settings.

If I swing the screen around real fast I still see some screen tearing not near as much as I have on my u2415 but still in notice it.

Did I get a bad panel or is this normal to still see this some?


----------



## cskippy

I've found VSync On is required to get GSync to work properly for me, otherwise I too notice screen tearing. What I do is set games to GSync, VSync setting: Use 3D application setting, and then enable in game if using GSync with a frame cap below 144, usually 138. If I'm doing competitive FPS I'll just turn VSync off and make sure my frames stay well above 144fps to stay out of GSync. If It's still a concern for input lag I'll turn GSync off and just use VSync off.


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> I've found VSync On is required to get GSync to work properly for me, otherwise I too notice screen tearing. What I do is set games to GSync, VSync setting: Use 3D application setting, and then enable in game if using GSync with a frame cap below 144, usually 138. If I'm doing competitive FPS I'll just turn VSync off and make sure my frames stay well above 144fps to stay out of GSync. If It's still a concern for input lag I'll turn GSync off and just use VSync off.


Whats the difference between v-sync and G-sync?

Why are both related?


----------



## cskippy

VSync= high input lag and microstuttering.

GSync=low input lag and no stuttering with VSync also turned on either in game with use 3D application setting or turned on globally in nvidia control panel.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> VSync= high input lag and microstuttering.
> 
> GSync=low input lag and no stuttering with VSync also turned on either in game with use 3D application setting or turned on globally in nvidia control panel.


...

Vsync is pretty much a perfect experience if you can stay above the refresh rate of your monitor at all times.


----------



## cskippy

That just means your hitting the vsync buffer but it still has more input lag and stuttering, whether you notice or not, compared to Gsync at the same refresh rate.


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> VSync= high input lag and microstuttering.
> 
> GSync=low input lag and no stuttering with VSync also turned on either in game with use 3D application setting or turned on globally in nvidia control panel.


What I meant is, I thought they would work independently for different purposes but not together?


----------



## nizmoz

Is this monitor still a wise buy? I am trying to decide between the Asus PG279Q, acer predator xb271hu, and viewsonic xg2703-gs. I actually did have on order but canceled it the Viewsonic. But then I thought about it and only want to spend this amount of money once and get the quality display I need. I don't have time to deal with Panel Lottery, so I want to make sure I get the good one and the best chances of getting the good once first.

Thoughts? Are all the panels the same between these units?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> Is this monitor still a wise buy? I am trying to decide between the Asus PG279Q, acer predator xb271hu, and viewsonic xg2703-gs. I actually did have on order but canceled it the Viewsonic. But then I thought about it and only want to spend this amount of money once and get the quality display I need. I don't have time to deal with Panel Lottery, so I want to make sure I get the good one and the best chances of getting the good once first.
> 
> Thoughts? Are all the panels the same between these units?


You won't avoide panel lottery on any of those brands, doesn't matter if PG, XB or XG. Although from my experience you have better chances for good panel with Acer than with Asus here.

However, everytime IPS display is concerned you have to deal with panel lottery, especially if this is AUO panel, which are cheap-made, premium-price-sell panels...

So, just pick your poison.


----------



## xiii

Okay, now this is very strange, last night I heard this cracking noise coming from the room I have my XB271HU, something I have heard every now and then with my TN monitor over the past years and so I reckoned it's probably the TN monitor going bananas.

However, this morning I decided to take a look at the XB271HU and believe it or not, I have 2 spots with a somewhat wider area of bleed, upper left corner and lower right, with the lower right being significantly bigger than the former and to my amazement, the lower right bleed is gone .....

But not only that, I also had a smaller area of bleed in the upper right corner, not as excessive as the other two I mentioned above, that one is now also gone, instead of these I now have a very small spot in the middle of the right side.

So that got me thinking, would it perhaps have any benefit if I were to take a hair dryer, set it on medium and heat the backside of the monitor where I have the bleed at a distance of 50 to 100 cm's from the monitor to see if it could cause it to crack because most certainly the crack that caused the bleed on the right side to go away was caused by heat since I always leave my system on, what do you guys think?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clox*
> 
> Yeah this is crap, RIP to the best display I have ever owned. If the only option I have is to cut my losses might be time to just move to 4K.
> In Canada, and the lowest price I see is $893 plus taxes and shipping.


How long ago did you buy it? If you bought it with a credit card within the past 90 days or so there may be some accidental damage protection through that.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clox*
> 
> I am not sure if it has been asked yet, but does anyone know if there are any parts available for these or if they can be repaired? I really can't believe this, but I was cleaning mine and it fell off the table and hit the edge of my sub box, effing toast. I really don't want to believe I have to shell out for a brand new one and have a $1000 dollar paper weight over this stupidity. I heard Acer won't offer repairs or anything, hoping there is an option.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I read awhile back about a person breaking a panel, I think Acer pretty much told them tuff which was HORRIBLE. For the price of this monitor they should def offer panel replacements, but than again why would they force people to buy a new one. I hope you can find one man that would suck horribly.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiii*
> 
> Okay, now this is very strange, last night I heard this cracking noise coming from the room I have my XB271HU, something I have heard every now and then with my TN monitor over the past years and so I reckoned it's probably the TN monitor going bananas.
> 
> However, this morning I decided to take a look at the XB271HU and believe it or not, I have 2 spots with a somewhat wider area of bleed, upper left corner and lower right, with the lower right being significantly bigger than the former and to my amazement, the lower right bleed is gone .....
> 
> But not only that, I also had a smaller area of bleed in the upper right corner, not as excessive as the other two I mentioned above, that one is now also gone, instead of these I now have a very small spot in the middle of the right side.
> 
> So that got me thinking, would it perhaps have any benefit if I were to take a hair dryer, set it on medium and heat the backside of the monitor where I have the bleed at a distance of 50 to 100 cm's from the monitor to see if it could cause it to crack because most certainly the crack that caused the bleed on the right side to go away was caused by heat since I always leave my system on, what do you guys think?


Exchange it if it's within warranty. Do it where you purchased it if you can. If I remember right, someone here had a section of their XB271HU screen burst/crack not long after some popping sounds.


----------



## Clox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> How long ago did you buy it? If you bought it with a credit card within the past 90 days or so there may be some accidental damage protection through that.


Purchased end of 2015, I'm SOL...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I read awhile back about a person breaking a panel, I think Acer pretty much told them tuff which was HORRIBLE. For the price of this monitor they should def offer panel replacements, but than again why would they force people to buy a new one. I hope you can find one man that would suck horribly.


Thanks, yeah such a downer going back to 1080p. Looking like I have no options to fix it at this point.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Exchange it if it's within warranty. Do it where you purchased it if you can. If I remember right, someone here had a section of their XB271HU screen burst/crack not long after some popping sounds.


Oh snap, you mean it just cracked out of the blue?

Yeah I will definitely offer this one for return, will have to see whether the vendor will accept this one as well, though I must say I cannot see why they wouldn't because the BLB is pretty much identical to the one I returned previously.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## foolycooly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> From what I see currently the XB271HU Abmiprz (the TN Panel) is selling for $600.
> The XB271HU bmiprz (IPS) is currently ~ $750 USD (~ $1000 CAD), I can't see if the IPS panel has ever been selling for $600 on Amazon, maybe at some point.
> 
> Or maybe Clox had the TN panel ?
> 
> I always get confused by this, having both a TN and an IPS panel with pretty much the same model name.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Thanks for correcting me on that. I forgot about there was a TN version of it :|.


This just made me weirdly paranoid. Is there a chance the model I bought from Costco for $599.99 is the TN version? I feel like I would have noticed for sure from the viewing angles/color shift but do the boxes even look different? I thought the TN version was the xb270hu...I didn't know they both share the same model number now.


----------



## x-apoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> This just made me weirdly paranoid. Is there a chance the model I bought from Costco for $599.99 is the TN version? I feel like I would have noticed for sure from the viewing angles/color shift but do the boxes even look different? I thought the TN version was the xb270hu...I didn't know they both share the same model number now.


xb270hu is an IPS odler model, XB271HU Abmiprz is TN panel and XB271HU bmiprz is newer model ISP panel


----------



## nastron

Hey guys,

Got my XB271HU two days ago and I'm exchanging it today. Unsatisfied with the amount of backlight bleed: http://imgur.com/a/Aoff9.

What do you guys think?

-Nastron


----------



## Astreon

hard to say, the photo is overexposed







But judging by how a typical overexposed photo of a XB271HU looks like, I'd say it's below average in the bleed department.


----------



## nastron

Yeah I agree that it's overexposed. It's definitely hard taking a good photo using a phone in those lighting conditions.

I'm hopeful that I'll get a better unit today


----------



## chronage

Costco has the IPS model brand new for $499.97 (clearance). Check your local stores.


----------



## duckweedpb7

Came here to post just that. Got one from my local store last night


----------



## chronage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckweedpb7*
> 
> Came here to post just that. Got one from my local store last night


799 at newegg to 499 at costco. ***...insane markup on these things.

the one i got is perfect

here's a pic of tag if anyone wants to try and price match https://i.imgur.com/dsWguYb.jpg


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *duckweedpb7*
> 
> Came here to post just that. Got one from my local store last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 799 at newegg to 499 at costco. ***...insane markup on these things.
> 
> the one i got is perfect
> 
> here's a pic of tag if anyone wants to try and price match https://i.imgur.com/dsWguYb.jpg
Click to expand...

Nice to be in the US.

For those wanting to get one from Costco in Canada, they are at somewhat of a sale price now.
I just ordered one from Costco online, the Costco stores here don't stock them, or much else for monitors anymore.
The price is $939.99 CAD, which is about $705 USD atm.


Spoiler: Spoiler!







Good thing about getting one from Costco is the no-hassle return policy, which I may have to use, based on the rma rate on these suckers.


----------



## sammkv

Wow that price is really low with all the features of this monitor. Insane!!!!


----------



## nizmoz

Grrr wish we had costco here. Use to have it where I lived before.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

it says the sale ended 3/28/17 and i cant find any on the website near me! QQ so close yet so far.


----------



## nizmoz

NCIX just went on sale for $715. Is this monitor a good choice to get guys? Please someone respond. Not sure how NCIX is with panel lottery.

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?usaffiliateid=1000031504&sku=118288&promoid=1407

Not sure if I should get it from them due to some here seem to have issues with their RMA process. Ugh. May have to pass.


----------



## nizmoz

Seems best buy has it for $599!

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/acer-predator-xb271hu-abmiprz-27-ips-led-hd-gsync-monitor-black/5793525.p?skuId=5793525

EDIT: Seems this isnt the IPS panel per the model #, they either made a mistake on the model # or the description. UGH!


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> Seems best buy has it for $599!
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/acer-predator-xb271hu-abmiprz-27-ips-led-hd-gsync-monitor-black/5793525.p?skuId=5793525
> 
> EDIT: Seems this isnt the IPS panel per the model #, they either made a mistake on the model # or the description. UGH!


ill have to check my local best buy and try and get one lol


----------



## chronage

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> it says the sale ended 3/28/17 and i cant find any on the website near me! QQ so close yet so far.


I don't think that's right. People are still buying them for $500. They're being clearanced out so there's no end date, but Costco won't restock them.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronage*
> 
> I
> I don't think that's right. People are still buying them for $500. They're being clearanced out so there's no end date, but Costco won't restock them.


dont you need to buy a membership in order to go into the store and buy it tho?

also best buy price matches but i cant seem to find the Predator on the Costco website. could you link it?


----------



## chronage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> dont you need to buy a membership in order to go into the store and buy it tho?
> 
> also best buy price matches but i cant seem to find the Predator on the Costco website. could you link it?


Yep, my post about the deal assumed membership and in-store. The clearance price seems to be widespread from the threads i've seen, but not reflected on their website.


----------



## EyeChoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> It's the same panel as the XB270HU, so those would work in general. Keep in mind that panels vary even with the same monitor so nothing is exact. Probably best to leave it alone unless someone knows what it does.
> My default gamma was actually quite close at 2.15 and ULMB wasn't too far off with 2.12. Strange, I profiled it at 120hz with GS on. Then again, this panel and Acer's FW are hardly without their quirks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


isnt xb270hu panel a TN panel and xb271hu ips panel? the calibration will be same? even if is different panel types?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> isnt xb270hu panel a TN panel and xb271hu ips panel? the calibration will be same? even if is different panel types?


The XB270HU is IPS, although there might be another model with a very similar name that is TN. Although technically they use different panels, the primary difference being in backlight assembly/mounting.


----------



## forkinator

Beware of buying these panels guys. I'm on my third one from Costco. I haven't opened it yet but each one had bad ips glow on the bottom right of the panel. I always game in a dark environment and it's unacceptable for me to have so much obvious glow. If this one has it bad, I'm done with ips panels....at least for now.

Edit: ***, this 3rd one has ips glow at the bottom right and bottom middle but it's less than the other 2 so I'll just deal with it.


----------



## DerComissar

Received mine from Costco (online) earlier this week.

It was manufactured Dec. 2016, and the firmware revision is 20160526-0-2434-14.
My system specs. are in my signature, except it isn't finished yet, so I'm just using the main components for "testing purposes".

So far so good, I haven't been able to find any dead or stuck pixels yet.
I'm getting tired of staring at white, black, blue, red, and green test backgrounds every day, from being paranoid about it though!

Yeah, the IPS glow is there, but it isn't excessive for my taste, nor any concerns with backlight bleed.
I'll try to get some photos posted later, but my photography sucks, so that may take a while. lol.

Brightness was set at 80 default, I knocked it down to 35.
Made a few other minor tweaks, as I become more acquainted with those damn buttons.

Only game I have installed so far on the new ssd is GTA V, which is looking quite good on this monitor.


----------



## Astreon

are the newer models no longer yellow-tinted? It really bothered me on the pieces I went through. All of them were very yellowish that was almost impossible to get rid of even with some hardcore calibration.

But it was almost a year ago.


----------



## amd7674

Hey,

I'm planning on buying/trying Acer XB271HU IPS from costco.ca ($940CDN). I will have 90 days to try/test it out. Unfortunately we don't get US prices up north ;-( I've never tried or seen gsync 144Hz in action.

My current h/w is:

3570k @ 4.5Ghz | MSI Z77A-GD65 | 16Gb Sammy Green DDR3 1600 Asus Strix OC GTX1070 @ 2050/9000 boost | CM HAF 922 case | Win 10 Home 64bit | LG 32LD450 w/S-IPS

I'm running my 32" LG [email protected], which is not too bad. The TV also supports 4:4:4. However I would like to try G-sync monitor as my last upgrade to the current system (sandy bridge). In 2-3 years I will build new system from scratch. I game BF1, Fifa, Metro, GTA and other 100s older games on my steam list. I don't want to go to 4k, as my system is too weak for that. I think 1440k is perfect resolution.

Do you guys think my current h/w is good enough to use g-sync and 144hz?

Is 5" (coming from 32") worth it going to gsync 144Hz?

Is Acer XB271HU worth the price?

Any comments would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shardnax

Anything newer isn't going to hit 144fps at 2560x1440 with a 1070. Full price, no. At a significant discount, probably.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Anything newer isn't going to hit 144fps at 2560x1440 with a 1070. Full price, no. At a significant discount, probably.


It still would benefit from anything dropping under 60fps? Right?


----------



## chronage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> It still would benefit from anything dropping under 60fps? Right?


IIRC you'll see the benefits of Gsync between 30fps and 144fps, as the range of Gsync is 30hz to 144hz on this monitor.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronage*
> 
> IIRC you'll see the benefits of Gsync between 30fps and 144fps, as the range of Gsync is 30hz to 144hz on this monitor.


Not to mention G-SYNC's frame multipling feature when dropping below refresh rate. You will see the benefits down to around 10 FPS or so.


----------



## Scotty99

Is there a list of games gsync simply does not get along with?

I have seen on the WoW forums recently people are having a lot of problems with gsync, which would really annoy me if i ordered one and it didnt work properly with the game i play most.


----------



## forkinator

I'm on my 3rd predator and it has ips glow at the bottom right and bottom middle but Not as bad as the last 2 though. I've returned mine in store to Costco each time. I didn't think I would be the guy who gets the monitors withel bad ips glow.

Is there anyone out there with absolute 0 ips glow? If so, take a picture

EDIT: and yes I have calibrated my monitor each time which lowers the brightness.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I'm planning on buying/trying Acer XB271HU IPS from costco.ca ($940CDN). I will have 90 days to try/test it out. Unfortunately we don't get US prices up north ;-( I've never tried or seen gsync 144Hz in action.
> 
> My current h/w is:
> 
> 3570k @ 4.5Ghz | MSI Z77A-GD65 | 16Gb Sammy Green DDR3 1600 Asus Strix OC GTX1070 @ 2050/9000 boost | CM HAF 922 case | Win 10 Home 64bit | LG 32LD450 w/S-IPS
> 
> I'm running my 32" LG [email protected], which is not too bad. The TV also supports 4:4:4. However I would like to try G-sync monitor as my last upgrade to the current system (sandy bridge). In 2-3 years I will build new system from scratch. I game BF1, Fifa, Metro, GTA and other 100s older games on my steam list. I don't want to go to 4k, as my system is too weak for that. I think 1440k is perfect resolution.
> 
> Do you guys think my current h/w is good enough to use g-sync and 144hz?
> 
> Is 5" (coming from 32") worth it going to gsync 144Hz?
> 
> Is Acer XB271HU worth the price?
> 
> Any comments would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance.


I've set up mine now from Costco.ca, they shipped it super fast from their Calgary warehouse.

Overall, I'm quite pleased with it, but Idk if a 1070 is quite enough to fully utilize the 144Hz.
I have a 1080Ti/4790K, which rocks with this monitor.

I agree that a 4K monitor would have been too demanding for mine, unless I went sli, which isn't always a good option these days.

If you did find it unsuitable, you could always return it to Costco, or keep it and be ready for a future hardware upgrade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forkinator*
> 
> I'm on my 3rd predator and it has ips glow at the bottom right and bottom middle but Not as bad as the last 2 though. I've returned mine in store to Costco each time. I didn't think I would be the guy who gets the monitors withel bad ips glow.
> 
> Is there anyone out there with absolute 0 ips glow? If so, take a picture
> 
> EDIT: and yes I have calibrated my monitor each time which lowers the brightness.


Imo, there is always going to be some IPS glow, as you've seen having three of these monitors.

I can certainly live with mine, whatever glow there is doesn't seem to be a problem for me.
Perhaps your third monitor is about as good as it gets now, that's up to you to decide if you're satisfied with it.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I've set up mine now from Costco.ca, they shipped it super fast from their Calgary warehouse.
> 
> Overall, I'm quite pleased with it, but Idk if a 1070 is quite enough to fully utilize the 144Hz.
> I have a 1080Ti/4790K, which rocks with this monitor.
> 
> I agree that a 4K monitor would have been too demanding for mine, unless I went sli, which isn't always a good option these days.
> 
> If you did find it unsuitable, you could always return it to Costco, or keep it and be ready for a future hardware upgrade.
> Imo, there is always going to be some IPS glow, as you've seen having three of these monitors.
> 
> I can certainly live with mine, whatever glow there is doesn't seem to be a problem for me.
> Perhaps your third monitor is about as good as it gets now, that's up to you to decide if you're satisfied with it.


Thanks for your comments. I'm behind so many games you won't believe it LOL... my steam list is very long, so I'm sure most of them I will be able to play (unless some games are locked) at 144Hz. Also i could tweak a setting here or there. The worst case scenario I'll have 90 days to fully test it.

As for IPS glow, I do agree with you. All IPS panels have it, I have 3 IPS monitors at home and all of them have it but it doesn't bother me at all. Since I've never own gsync monitor before I'm looking forward to it. I just hope I won't miss 5" I'd be losing.


----------



## amd7674

order placed for Acer XB271HU IPS panel









Without flipping through so many pages, can someone please point me to the recommended settings / win10 profile.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## HomieX

Hi !
Havent had time to read ALL 688 pages, sry.









Have had my monitor for a few days now and everything is fine accept one thing.
Not realy sure if its driver related or if it is the monitor that fails.
Windows and drivers are freshly installed just a few houres back.

The problem is that every time im exiting a game back to desktop i get stuck with a black screen IF i have G-Sync enabled in NVidia Controllpanel.
Driver i use it 378.92 with a GTX 1080TI in windows 10 PRO 64Bit
Heres a small video (no good quality)











Any one having the same problem and solved it ?
Please let me know.

/Homie


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> order placed for Acer XB271HU IPS panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flipping through so many pages, can someone please point me to the recommended settings / win10 profile.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Congrats on ordering the monitor!

May you get a good one!

Quite a runaround finding various settings suggestions for it here, and of course everyone has different preferences and needs.

I'm not into any heavy duty calibration stuff myself.
What I did do for mine, was to lower the brightness from the default (80 on mine) to 35, now I have it at 30.

As per some other suggestions I found on the web, I also made sure that OD was set to Normal, you can also try Off, but NOT to Extreme.

Some minor things, I set the power LED to Dim, some like to turn it Off.
I also loosened the screw on the bottom of the screen, under the Predator logo, just slightly, as some have mentioned it may help with too much glow showing on the screen, although mine seemed to be fine.

I also like to do some dead or stuck pixel testing, using the white, black, red, green, and blue screens from this site:
http://www.walvisions.com/DPdefects.html

The far more knowledgeable folks in this thread can certainly help you with other settings, etc.

If you could post the date of manufacture of yours when you get it, that would be of interest.
Mine was made in December of last year (2016).

Edit:
Here is an early post here from zerocool, with some calibration settings, if you are into that: (too deep for me, lol.)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/1560#post_24717748


----------



## amd7674

@DC
Thank you  I will report back once I get it setup.


----------



## Talon2016

This right here is why I'm avoiding IPS all together, this coupled with the terrible pixel response times that causes blurring and is noticeable to those used to 1ms panels. IPS just cannot keep up in that department yet and it's horrible in fast paced first person shooters. I love my Dell 1440p TN panel and doesn't make me want to puke when playing games.


----------



## Scotty99

What he said, TN master race.


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomieX*
> 
> Hi !
> Havent had time to read ALL 688 pages, sry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have had my monitor for a few days now and everything is fine accept one thing.
> Not realy sure if its driver related or if it is the monitor that fails.
> Windows and drivers are freshly installed just a few houres back.
> 
> The problem is that every time im exiting a game back to desktop i get stuck with a black screen IF i have G-Sync enabled in NVidia Controllpanel.
> Driver i use it 378.92 with a GTX 1080TI in windows 10 PRO 64Bit
> Heres a small video (no good quality)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one having the same problem and solved it ?
> Please let me know.
> 
> /Homie


you could try disabling main Gsync options in Nvidia control main and then going in 3D manage options and individually enable Gsync in each game manually.


----------



## HomieX

Thanks for the tip !









Gonna try this when i get back home from work today.

/Homie


----------



## Powergate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Some minor things, I set the power LED to Dim, some like to turn it Off.
> I also loosened the screw on the bottom of the screen, under the Predator logo, just slightly, as some have mentioned it may help with too much glow showing on the screen, although mine seemed to be fine.


Thanks for the tip, i had some bleeding slightly above the predator logo which is now gone.


----------



## Powergate

I found some (very slight) trailing on the black to white transition and decided to make a response time check.
(Note: not done with professional equipment, actual results may vary but it gives a rough impression).

Acer XB271HU, OD = Normal, 144Hz refresh rate:


On 144hz a transition needs to happen within <6.9ms (1000ms/144hz) to avoid visible trailing.



On 120hz the response time is just slightly slower with ~0.2ms but the timeframe is ~1.4ms higher with <8.3ms (1000ms/120hz).


----------



## dezude

Is this model flicker free or not? It shows flickering according to http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/flicker_free_database.htm

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Powergate

Yes, the backlight is flicker-free. The "No" on the TFTCentral list just means it hasn't been confirmed/tested/verified yet.


----------



## Powergate

In fact, i have a proof for the flickerfree backlight.
Here are two pictures, one with ULMB enabled at 120hz and the other with G-Sync enabled on lowest brightness:



(The little noise on the right picture is caused by the oscilloscope).

Some response time test pictures if anyone is interested:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



50-100-50; 144hz, Normal



100-200-100; 144hz, Normal



150-255-150; 144hz, Normal



200-255-200; 144hz, Normal / Extreme


----------



## Peekaboo92

I got this monitor and have tried to live with a fair amount of backlight bleed in bottom right corner but have decided its too annoying considering the price of the monitor. It has bleed in sll 4 corners but the bottom right is pretty bad. So ive decided to return it to amazon. Im going to try one more and then probably forget about it if its not right.


----------



## HomieX

I tried to dissable G-Sync and enable for just the games i play.
Its like G-Sync not enable when i start the games but when exiting the games the screen still freeze at black.









/Homie


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomieX*
> 
> I tried to dissable G-Sync and enable for just the games i play.
> Its like G-Sync not enable when i start the games but when exiting the games the screen still freeze at black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Homie


I had similar issues on older games (ex. Witcher 1)... I'm not sure what resolved it... maybe just downloading the latest Nvidia drivers. Anyway, if you are having issues with black screen, you can force windows to reset the graphics driver. Just hit Ctrl+Shift+Win+B. I remember the B for black screen haha.


----------



## HomieX

Thanks for the input on my dilema.









Ill give it a go later today.

/Homie


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Does anyone else have a black bezel on the left and top side of the display area? It's like the display area is shifted right and down. I lose my mouse if I go far right. I see it easily with about 2cm of bezel on the left and top side of display. I don't see anything in the monitor OSD that lets me adjust the display area either.


----------



## Astreon

the cursor alligns itself to its left edge - you will lose it on every monitor







you should see the edge of it though.

Guys, how's XB271HU lately? Anyone bought it recently here? Was the white uniformity improved? is it still yellow-tinted? how's BLB? any dead pixels?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronage*
> 
> IIRC you'll see the benefits of Gsync between 30fps and 144fps, as the range of Gsync is 30hz to 144hz on this monitor.


Wait, gsync doesn't work at 165hz on the xb271hu?


----------



## Astreon

XB271HU users, could you vote in my thread?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627469/how-many-xb271hus-did-you-return

after several returns I lost my faith in XB271HU, BUT - recently - I had to return a few "business monitors" as well because of a very well known plague called BLB. And it was worse than in XB271HU's I've seen, too...

I figured that if I have to play the panel lottery anyway, I'd rather play it with XB271HU, lol.

(side note: can't believe that Dell or Iiyama would release garbage like that...







)


----------



## chronage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Wait, gsync doesn't work at 165hz on the xb271hu?


It does, up to 180hz. I said 144hz because those are the out of the box specs.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> XB271HU users, could you vote in my thread?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1627469/how-many-xb271hus-did-you-return
> 
> after several returns I lost my faith in XB271HU, BUT - recently - I had to return a few "business monitors" as well because of a very well known plague called BLB. And it was worse than in XB271HU's I've seen, too...
> 
> I figured that if I have to play the panel lottery anyway, I'd rather play it with XB271HU, lol.
> 
> (side note: can't believe that Dell or Iiyama would release garbage like that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Voted. Nailed mine on the first one. I also hardware calibrated mine which resulted in a lower brightness than what I would usually set. I think my panel is perfect. Next to no backlight bleed, zero dead pixels, no dust etc...


----------



## SicHeMz

Hi guys....

Tomorrow i'm going to buy a 1440p 144hz g-sync monitor and i want to know if the xb271hu worth buying

I'm 90% playing fps games ( cs.go rainbow six siege battlefield 1+4 .... etc )

My friends are telling me to get the asus pg278QR because its 1ms and the xb271hu is 4 ms

do you recommend the xb271hu for fps gaming or i should go with asus pg278QR


----------



## HomieX

My issue was an NVidia Driver issue and was solved with the latest one 381.65.









/Homie


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SicHeMz*
> 
> Hi guys....
> 
> Tomorrow i'm going to buy a 1440p 144hz g-sync monitor and i want to know if the xb271hu worth buying
> 
> I'm 90% playing fps games ( cs.go rainbow six siege battlefield 1+4 .... etc )
> 
> My friends are telling me to get the asus pg278QR because its 1ms and the xb271hu is 4 ms
> 
> do you recommend the xb271hu for fps gaming or i should go with asus pg278QR


The PG278QR should be fine if you don't need off angle viewing or don't have a preference for IPS.


----------



## SicHeMz

I want the best colors but the only problem is 4ms on fps gaming is it noticeable or no compared to 1ms


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SicHeMz*
> 
> I want the best colors but the only problem is 4ms on fps gaming is it noticeable or no compared to 1ms


are you a competitive FPS player?


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SicHeMz*
> 
> I want the best colors but the only problem is 4ms on fps gaming is it noticeable or no compared to 1ms


You won't notice I switched between the XB271HU and ALL the G-Sync Ultrawide gaming monitors and I can't notice a difference.


----------



## SicHeMz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> are you a competitive FPS player?


A little ... 90% of my games are Fps games like cs:go and rainbow six siege


----------



## Astreon

I'd go with XB271HU unless you're really into 0 motion blur and perfect motion.


----------



## SicHeMz

Is the xb271hu worth buying ..


----------



## SicHeMz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I'd go with XB271HU unless you're really into 0 motion blur and perfect motion.


Is the motion blur bad on xb271hu

i have to make the best choice because in my country there's no RMA


----------



## Shardnax

Can you demo both of them first?


----------



## SicHeMz

yes i can

but i can't play in store LoL

what i need is a monitor with best colors but i'm wondering is 4ms good for fps gaming or not if its no i'll go with a TN 1ms


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SicHeMz*
> 
> Is the motion blur bad on xb271hu
> 
> i have to make the best choice because in my country there's no RMA


There is pretty much no blur on XB271HU, it does motion extremely well. Some people here claim that they can see a difference between 1 ms and 4 ms. I sure can't.

But, not being able to RMA it is a bigger problem. XB271HU isn't something I'd buy without a chance to return it - some of them have backlight bleeding.

Try Dell S2716DG or the smaller S2417DG, they should suit you.


----------



## SicHeMz

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> There is pretty much no blur on XB271HU, it does motion extremely well. Some people here claim that they can see a difference between 1 ms and 4 ms. I sure can't.
> 
> But, not being able to RMA it is a bigger problem. XB271HU isn't something I'd buy without a chance to return it - some of them have backlight bleeding.
> 
> Try Dell S2716DG or the smaller S2417DG, they should suit you.


Glad to hear about motion blur ,,, and about backlight bleeding i can test it in store and see how much BLB on it

so will go and test it

how can i test the ghosting and overshoot and other things


----------



## cskippy

Use testufo.com for motion blur etc. I sure can tell a difference between my XB270HU and Benq XL2411z. The XL2411z has some overshoot but is noticeably faster, so much so, that I play worse on the Acer. But, I would pick the Acer if I could only have one because I also appreciate the better contrast, viewing angles and colors for everyday use.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SicHeMz*
> 
> I want the best colors but the only problem is 4ms on fps gaming is it noticeable or no compared to 1ms


I had the PG278Q (non-R) and thought it was a great monitor, but it had some weird visual glitches that a lot of 120Hz+ TN panels had, it left an interlaced looking pattern on images that transitioned quickly (ex. muzzle flash of a gun). The IPS monitors didn't have this problem, which is why I switched to an XB271HU when I had the chance. I don't know if this is still an issue with TN.

I personally don't notice the difference between 1ms and 4ms pixel response times (in reality it's closer to 3ms and 5ms). HOWEVER, I have to say that if you are planning to use ULMB mode often, it works much better on a TN display. IPS is just a little too slow to work well with the strobe, so you'll see pixels caught in transition which creates a ghosting effect.

IPS and TN have their strengths and weaknesses:

Gamma Shift - This is the TN's weakness... contrast & tint is messed up on the top 1/3 and bottom 1/3 of the screen, and it shifts if you move your head. IPS doesn't have this issue.
IPS Glow - This is the IPS's weakness... on dark scenes, you will notice that blacks have sort of a shimmer / glow, especially in the corners of the screen. Makes it harder to see detail and is occasionally distracting. It also shifts if you move your head.
Pixel Response - TN is slightly faster, but you may not notice a difference (unless using ULMB)
You probably will be happy with IPS or TN... they are pretty similar, main difference is Gamma Shift vs. IPS Glow, and which one you can live with. IPS Glow is slightly less annoying, unless you play a lot of dark games & movies.


----------



## ParlyShary

Here is mine: http://imgur.com/gallery/0Aokn

The uniformity is pretty bad to me so I ask for a refund.


----------



## Astreon

on the 1st pic the uniformity looks great. I'd keep that. The 2nd pic looks worse.


----------



## ParlyShary

The yellow/brown area in the middle left is particularly distracting while browsing, makes the screen look yellow/red on the left and blue on the other side: http://imgur.com/a/UDdum


----------



## Astreon

Still beats mine







I had probably the worst white uniformity ever:



that was last summer. Gee, it looks absolutely awful.

I ordered an XB271HU for my final attempt at panel lottery (I guess). There's nothing new incoming. Yes, there's the Samsung SHG50, but it's HDR, so it's bound to cost a lot, I think.


----------



## SicHeMz

i went to the store and tested the xb271hu and has a lithe back light bleed 0 deadpixel and looks great

the only thing i'm worried about is that the unit is manufactured on







July 2016







and from what i read on the forums that units manufactured before September 2016 have issues like flickering glitch and vertical line in the middle of the screen which acer fixed them with an update

and now i'm worried that i can get a defected one .... and i don't have a warranty or RMA after i buy it

what do you recommend .....


----------



## Astreon

I had such an old model. Turning the display off and on solves the "issue" when it occurs. I heard that overclocking it also does, but not sure on that one.


----------



## SicHeMz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I had such an old model. Turning the display off and on solves the "issue" when it occurs. I heard that overclocking it also does, but not sure on that one.


i'm worried that i can get a defected one cuz its manufactured on July 2016 and i'm afraid of the vertical line if it'll appear after buying it

is there a way to know if the July unit was updated to the lastest firmware ??


----------



## ParlyShary

Check the firmware via OSD.
Idon't know the numbers for the non-buggy one tho


----------



## Astreon

If it's perfect, I'd get it anyway. if it's the "bugged" one, send it for firmware update to Acer.


----------



## SicHeMz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> If it's perfect, I'd get it anyway. if it's the "bugged" one, send it for firmware update to Acer.


We don't have Acer in my country and i can't send it for firmware update .... so sad for me ,,,, i have to make the right decisions


----------



## tbuttery

Hey All!

Recently just purchased this monitor as well. Seems like I got a pretty good panel. I don't have any pictyures at the moment, but I do not notice any backlight bleed to the naked eye, and the uniformity looks good as well.

I also just calibrated the monitor, and from my limited experience the results seem pretty great. Games look very fantastic. Here are my settings.

Brightness: 28
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 2.2
Color Temp: User Mode, (R Gain 97) (G Gain 93) (B Gain 100)
6-axis color was left at default settings and was not changed.

I calibrated using my X-Rite ColorMunki Smile with the DisplayCAL GUI. Results are as follows.

Achieved White Point after calibration: 6628K --- Could go a bit lower but I like it.
Black Depth: .1411 cd/m2
Contrast Ratio: 1064:1 --- Above advertised!
Delta E Average: 0.34
Delta E Maximum: 0.93
Gamut Coverage: 99.2 % sRGB with 77.4% Adobe RGB
Gamut Volume: 117%



If anyone wants me to post the ICC file, I will do that. Seems like I got a pretty good panel! BF1 and similar games looks amazing and they are buttery smooth.

XB271HU22017-04-0910-24D65002.2VF-SXYZLUTMTX.zip 1398k .zip file


----------



## Astreon

Please share the icc. Congrats on winning the panel lottery


----------



## tbuttery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Please share the icc. Congrats on winning the panel lottery


It's attached


----------



## Kromo09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbuttery*
> 
> It's attached


I just got a Acer Predator XB271HU bmiprz 27" ips. Im new to this ICC profile? May i get a rundown on what to do? Just download it and stick it in some folder?

I mean as of right now I feel as the monitor looks amazing at what I turned it on at!

My only true problem with this monitor is that when I got to watch any videos from YouTube, Netflix, etc etc, its very very pixelated! So pixelated that i cant even watch anything. But playing games its phenomenal!

Thanks for any feedback! and appreciate that ICC profile! I will look into it when I get home from work!


----------



## Astreon

that's because the monitor is 1440p. when it tries to upscale 1080p to 1440p, it looks like crap. Try watching 1080p content windowed, it should help.


----------



## tbuttery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kromo09*
> 
> I just got a Acer Predator XB271HU bmiprz 27" ips. Im new to this ICC profile? May i get a rundown on what to do? Just download it and stick it in some folder?
> 
> I mean as of right now I feel as the monitor looks amazing at what I turned it on at!
> 
> My only true problem with this monitor is that when I got to watch any videos from YouTube, Netflix, etc etc, its very very pixelated! So pixelated that i cant even watch anything. But playing games its phenomenal!
> 
> Thanks for any feedback! and appreciate that ICC profile! I will look into it when I get home from work!


Your ICC profile needs to be saved under a certain file path. Are you running Windows 10? I believe the correct spot to save your .ICC Profile is the following:
C:\Windows\system32\spool\drivers\color

From there you can go to your control panel and select Appearance and Personalize. Somewhere you should see Display and then you navigate to Color Management. Every operating system is slightly different at that point. There, you can select the display, then add your new ICC profile and set it as the default.

I do recommend trying to get a cheap color calibrator, as even stock my whites and some colors seemed a bit off.

Youtube will look pixelated unless you can select the 1440p version of that specific video. If not, you will just have to deal with what ever quality they have. Make sure you are not zoomed in on your browser as well.


----------



## Kromo09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> that's because the monitor is 1440p. when it tries to upscale 1080p to 1440p, it looks like crap. Try watching 1080p content windowed, it should help.


Oh, made a huge difference. Sorry. Completely new to the whole 1440/Ips panel situation. Thank you guys, You're awesome







:thumb:


----------



## DeathKill

Hi Guys,

So I just received my beautiful XB271HU Monitor today, and it's been a fun experience. Unboxing it all I finally got see what this thing looks like in real life, and it is stunning. Much better than I thought - even the stands are a nice anodised look, not cheap looking at all.

For me at least, this monitor is huuuge. I immediately did tests for dead pixels (this was a pass) and BLB this was a slight pass:

I have minor bleeding in the bottom right corner, and a tiny patch in the bottom centre.

Slight BLB, but fairly acceptable.. common BLB spot?



COD4 FPS:



Desktop view:



I think I can live with this amount of BLB for now, I am over the moon with this panel. It's very nice. The 144 Hz made all the difference for me in FPS immediately noticed the change in motion.

Thanks for swaying me over to Acer guys, was worth it


----------



## Astreon

BLB seems huge, try doing a pic in the dark with 1/8s exposition time.


----------



## tbuttery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathKill*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> So I just received my beautiful XB271HU Monitor today, and it's been a fun experience. Unboxing it all I finally got see what this thing looks like in real life, and it is stunning. Much better than I thought - even the stands are a nice anodised look, not cheap looking at all.
> 
> For me at least, this monitor is huuuge. I immediately did tests for dead pixels (this was a pass) and BLB this was a slight pass:
> 
> I have minor bleeding in the bottom right corner, and a tiny patch in the bottom centre.
> 
> Slight BLB, but fairly acceptable.. common BLB spot?
> 
> 
> 
> COD4 FPS:
> 
> 
> 
> Desktop view:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can live with this amount of BLB for now, I am over the moon with this panel. It's very nice. The 144 Hz made all the difference for me in FPS immediately noticed the change in motion.
> 
> Thanks for swaying me over to Acer guys, was worth it


Yah that does seem excessive. Mine hardly even looks close to that when I am in complete darkness and ISO on my camera set to 400....which is more than your eye can pick up.


----------



## DeathKill

I think camera phones tend to exaggerate it, but yeah there is definitely lightbleed... my ISO is set to automatic and I messed with the white balance setting so it didn't look completely yellow and highlight the IPS glow:

at 100 per cent brightness



at 50 per cent brightness



I thought this was acceptable but if you think it's excessive, I can RMA it.


----------



## Astreon

Set it to 1/8 second, and use brightness settings that you use normally (I use 10%).

I also received mine today and I think I will keep it this time. Mfg date Dec 2016.

So far:
1. No dead pixels
2. No dust
3. Excellent white uniformity, especially compared to my first one.
4. Some BLB at lower corner and right above the Predator logo - but unintrusive and perfectly acceptable in my book. Compared to Dell u2515h and iiyama I've been using lately it's much better (!) and those panels are supposed to have better QC.

A perfect panel? nope, but going by my usual luck, as perfect as it goes. (it looks very yellow due to low brightness and camera setting I forgot to change).



first one was this:



and the BLB is present but not overwhelming.



Some people most likely have better panels regarding BLB but I never play in the dark and this BLB is too weak to bother me in a lit room, even dimly lit.

No deadpixels/dust and strong white uniformity matters more to me.

Also, there is no yellow tint!


----------



## DeathKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Set it to 1/8 second, and use brightness settings that you use normally (I use 10%).
> 
> I also received mine today and I think I will keep it this time. Mfg date Dec 2016.
> 
> So far:
> 1. No dead pixels
> 2. No dust
> 3. Excellent white uniformity, especially compared to my first one.
> 4. Some BLB at lower corner and right above the Predator logo - but unintrusive and perfectly acceptable in my book. Compared to Dell u2515h and iiyama I've been using lately it's much better (!) and those panels are supposed to have better QC.
> 
> A perfect panel? nope, but going by my usual luck, as perfect as it goes. (it looks very yellow due to low brightness and camera setting I forgot to change).
> 
> 
> 
> first one was this:
> 
> 
> 
> and the BLB is present but not overwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people most likely have better panels regarding BLB but I never play in the dark and this BLB is too weak to bother me in a lit room, even dimly lit.
> 
> No deadpixels/dust and strong white uniformity matters more to me.
> 
> Also, there is no yellow tint!


Yes your's does look great, and very uniform in dim light. I am not sure what camera you are using, but I still feel my samsung note 4 phone camera is over exaggerating the shots, I have no control over the shutter speed can only go into sport camera mode which I think reduces it significantly.

Here's blb at 20 percent brightness





Here's white uniformity:



The blb is most noticeable to me in the lower right corner, it does catch my eye during dark screens and dim lighting. I got it from Amazon, if I were to RMA it what is the reason you usually give in this case.. defective? or just quality not adequate?


----------



## Astreon

I'm using a Xiaomi Mi5 smartphone and I'm using manual settings for the exposition time (1/8 sec) to avoid over-exposure.

Your white uniformity looks as good as mine but the BLB is a but worse. However, if it doesn't bother you, I'd keep it.


----------



## DeathKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I'm using a Xiaomi Mi5 smartphone and I'm using manual settings for the exposition time (1/8 sec) to avoid over-exposure.
> 
> Your white uniformity looks as good as mine but the BLB is a but worse. However, if it doesn't bother you, I'd keep it.


I Thank you for your input dude







I'll have a think about it, it's only noticeable/annoying when I turn down the lights and put a black screen on lol. Everything else works fine.

I usually am a perfectionist, and hate things like this, but I'll see if it's worth the hassle returning... being an expensive monitor too.


----------



## Astreon

Indeed, I firmly believe that we should not put up with crap quality in expensive monitors.

But, there's almost always SOMETHING wrong. Those things are simply never perfect. My personal rule: if it doesn't bother me, I'm OK with it. my BLB is so small that it's almost impossible to notice, and everything else seems perfect.

I'm also loving the colors! They look even better than on Dell u2515h. Doom looks better than ever.

I think Acer upped their game and improved QC at some point. My monitor looks really good, almost surprisingly good given the panel's reputation. It's also pretty new (December 2016).


----------



## DeathKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Indeed, I firmly believe that we should not put up with crap quality in expensive monitors.
> 
> But, there's almost always SOMETHING wrong. Those things are simply never perfect. My personal rule: if it doesn't bother me, I'm OK with it. my BLB is so small that it's almost impossible to notice, and everything else seems perfect.
> 
> I'm also loving the colors! They look even better than on Dell u2515h. Doom looks better than ever.
> 
> I think Acer upped their game and improved QC at some point. My monitor looks really good, almost surprisingly good given the panel's reputation. It's also pretty new (December 2016).


Yeah I agree, I'll give it some time, test it out more, see how much it bothers me. looking back at the past 3 years I cannot recall a moment where I spent much time staring at a dark screen in a dimly lit room, personally.. so we'll see.

I just really hope in future we don't have to go through things like this for expensive products, you pay the premium, it should just work great out of the box







.. none the less it truly is a superb monitor in all other aspects. As you say, colors pop out! It's a great size too.

Congrats on the panel lottery









Cheers


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathKill*
> 
> Yeah I agree, I'll give it some time, test it out more, see how much it bothers me. looking back at the past 3 years I cannot recall a moment where I spent much time staring at a dark screen in a dimly lit room, personally.. so we'll see.
> 
> I just really hope in future we don't have to go through things like this for expensive products, you pay the premium, it should just work great out of the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. none the less it truly is a superb monitor in all other aspects. As you say, colors pop out! It's a great size too.
> 
> Congrats on the panel lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


thanks







my two attempts were abysmal, though. Nailed it with the 3rd one.

I think I'll get used to the size, albeit I feel more comfortable on a 25incher.







Matter of habit, I guess - I used a dell u2412m for 5 years.

Colors really do pop nicely, albeit they are slightly oversaturated, but they look great. I'll calibrate mine soon.

If you return yours, make sure you get a fresh one - the ones produced in 1st half of 2016 and earlier were bugged ("line in the middle") and QC was worse.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathKill*
> 
> Yeah I agree, I'll give it some time, test it out more, see how much it bothers me. looking back at the past 3 years I cannot recall a moment where I spent much time staring at a dark screen in a dimly lit room, personally.. so we'll see.
> 
> I just really hope in future we don't have to go through things like this for expensive products, you pay the premium, it should just work great out of the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. none the less it truly is a superb monitor in all other aspects. As you say, colors pop out! It's a great size too.
> 
> Congrats on the panel lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


If you aren't noticing the blacklight bleed during normal use, then I'd definitely keep it. There actually are panels out there where it's so bad that it's visible in most situations! The other thing is, it looks like most of your BLB is in the bottom right corner, which happens to be the same spot that has the worst IPS glow anyway... so the IPS glow kind of masks any BLB.

One other thing to consider, the backlight bleed can actually change after a break-in period. For many people it gets better (myself included), but for at least one person here it got worse.

Anyway, enjoy your monitor! And if you start getting distracted by any of its faults, then maybe consider sending it back for another try at the panel lottery.


----------



## DeathKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> If you aren't noticing the blacklight bleed during normal use, then I'd definitely keep it. There actually are panels out there where it's so bad that it's visible in most situations! The other thing is, it looks like most of your BLB is in the bottom right corner, which happens to be the same spot that has the worst IPS glow anyway... so the IPS glow kind of masks any BLB.
> 
> One other thing to consider, the backlight bleed can actually change after a break-in period. For many people it gets better (myself included), but for at least one person here it got worse.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your monitor! And if you start getting distracted by any of its faults, then maybe consider sending it back for another try at the panel lottery.


Cheers for that info, yeah to be honest I really hardly notice it during normal use, I've tried black wallpaper, moved around in dark games, and just don't even see it. Only when in a dark room, with a dark screen does it become noticeable in the corner of your eye, and I get that sinking feeling that it bugs me a bit. But I never play under those conditions anyway, always have lamps on and playing brighter gamers.

I get it has become a placebo effect where you are aware of the issue and it plays in the back of your mind, and you're now aware of that corner of the screen whatever your doing lol

So playing the panel lottery again, I don't know what I'll get but we've come to accept BLB as part of the IPS extravaganza now so I figure just go with it and enjoy the monitor. Other than that, no dead pixels and the color uniformity is good, so overall I am extremely happy with this monitor.

Like everyone else, it's just the crazy price figure you pay where this should not be happening, glow we can deal with, but we shouldn't be worrying about whether it works nice out of the box or not, we pay the premium for peace of mind as well.

I think Amazon UK will have new stock this week (which might mean 'fresh' stock) in either case, I don't think I'll return this monitor and go through an annoying RMA process. While I am known for OCD and details, I believe I can get on with my life and accept this.

I shall enjoy the monitor and hopefully I wont have any distractions







Hopefully the next upgrade will be OLED, and we can sigh with relief in no BLB or Glow


----------



## DeathKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my two attempts were abysmal, though. Nailed it with the 3rd one.
> 
> I think I'll get used to the size, albeit I feel more comfortable on a 25incher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matter of habit, I guess - I used a dell u2412m for 5 years.
> 
> Colors really do pop nicely, albeit they are slightly oversaturated, but they look great. I'll calibrate mine soon.
> 
> If you return yours, make sure you get a fresh one - the ones produced in 1st half of 2016 and earlier were bugged ("line in the middle") and QC was worse.


Excellent







, well enjoy it dude, and I am in a new world now with 27 inches and 144 Hz,







time to enjoy as well


----------



## jlp0209

@Deathkill- I agree with Nefrusy, your BLB may improve over time. This monitor proved to me (seriously) that I have mild OCD. Your BLB doesn't look too bad, especially given your stated usage you should keep it. Poor color and white uniformity is *MUCH* worse than minor BLB. Keep yours and call it a day I say.

@Astreon- glad you got a good one as well. My current monitor is a September 2016 build from Costco and is perfect.

I really notice a difference now playing F1 2016 on my desktop w/ this monitor vs. my 60Hz laptop. I crash far more often and misjudge corners on the laptop. I plan on keeping this monitor for several years until the prices fall on soon to be released high refresh 4K monitors and GPUs can push 100+ fps on ultra at 4K. My 4K 60Hz monitor that I bought to tide me over between defective Acers has been collecting dust.


----------



## Astreon

Compared to stuff like this:



Which is iiyama's semi professional monitor...

or this (dell U2515H) which is the almost-professional UltraSharp display:



our BLB looks nonexistent.

I'd say that most new monitors have this problem, lol. The AUO M270 panels are notorious for BLB but looking at the pics I just posted, would you call these monitors any better? I wouldn't. Actually, they have worse BLB than all my XB271HU combined! (the three pieces I bought, that is).


----------



## ParlyShary

I'll receive my 2nd one tomorrow.
Really hope it gonna be better than my 1st one, chich had terrible color uniformity:




I was a bit hesitant to send back this one as the panel was perfect beside that color temp shift that drive me nuts when browsing.


----------



## Astreon

Yep, the white uniformity on this one is garbage. Not as bad as my 1st, but definitively not acceptable.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParlyShary*
> 
> I'll receive my 2nd one tomorrow.
> Really hope it gonna be better than my 1st one, chich had terrible color uniformity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit hesitant to send back this one as the panel was perfect beside that color temp shift that drive me nuts when browsing.


I had an Asus like this. I called it The Patriot because it was tinted red, white, and blue at different parts of the screen. Return that POS.


----------



## Astreon

I don't want to go through BLB lottery nonsense ever again. I sincerely hope this is my last LCD. Maybe in 5 years we'll have reasonably priced 120-144hz OLEDs.

Also, for comparison, my white uniformity at normal brightness & initial calibration (as the screen is no longer yellow-tinted, but it's kinda yellowish by default anyway I literally lowered R and G by 8-10 points compared to B, lol).



There is SOME darkening at the right edge, but it's so slight I don't see a point in complaining.

Also, the M270 is glorious if you get an acceptable one. As glorious as an LCD can be at least.


----------



## ParlyShary

Got my 2nd one! Seems very good so far, no blb, a bit of glow i'm completely fine with, and uniformity is good!
I will post some pics today


----------



## Astreon

no dead pixels or dust?

If so, congrats on the lottery. Please post your manufacturing date, too. It's on the box.


----------



## ParlyShary

Dec 2016, no dead pixel or dust.


----------



## Astreon

Mine from Dec 2016 is exactly the same. Maybe they finally squeezed AUO's balls about this whole QC folly.


----------



## ParlyShary

IIRC Acer and AUO are the same company, so maybe they squeezed their own balls


----------



## Astreon

AUO was founded when Acer displays technology was merged with another firm.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParlyShary*
> 
> IIRC Acer and AUO are the same company, so maybe they squeezed their own balls


LMAO, you just made my day!









Just want to report back on my Acer XB271HU. I've had mine since February of 2016, I think it was a November 2015 mfg date. It's the one and only one I've purchased, and it has been an awesome monitor for me. Very happy with my purchase!


----------



## Astreon

did you send it for firmware update? yours must have the "line in the middle" bug, since it's been manufactured @ 2015.


----------



## ParlyShary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> did you send it for firmware update *to death* ? yours must have the "line in the middle" bug, since it's been manufactured @ 2015.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> did you send it for firmware update? yours must have the "line in the middle" bug, since it's been manufactured @ 2015.


I did not send it in for the firmware update. I am familiar with the "line down the middle" issue, however I have never seen it on my monitor.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I did not send it in for the firmware update. I am familiar with the "line down the middle" issue, however I have never seen it on my monitor.


Nothing a monitor restart can't fix. It's too risky to send in a good unit otherwise for service.


----------



## Astreon

I had this problem in my previous 2 XB271HUs, it would come up often, and yes off-on fixes it but it's annoying. Every time I wanted to play some Witcher3, I had to do this.


----------



## theringisMINE

Has there been any word on when the successor model to the asus/acer 271/279 models will be released? I want one of these monitors but happy to wait until the successor model comes out ... presumably this year???


----------



## Astreon

there's Acer XB272-HDR

but it will cost 2000$.


----------



## Danyon

Hey Guys,

Had my XB271HU for 3months now.
Had many issues with flicker and "No signal" running 144hz 1440p. I have now tried 7 Different Display port cables. 5 Didn't display the picture at 144hz at all, 1 does and It Flickers and gives no signal untill I remove and plug the cable back in or power off the monitor by the switch.

Any solutions?


----------



## Astreon

what about the cable included with the monitor? never had any trouble using that one.


----------



## tbuttery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danyon*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Had my XB271HU for 3months now.
> Had many issues with flicker and "No signal" running 144hz 1440p. I have now tried 7 Different Display port cables. 5 Didn't display the picture at 144hz at all, 1 does and It Flickers and gives no signal untill I remove and plug the cable back in or power off the monitor by the switch.
> 
> Any solutions?


I use a cablematters display port cable with no issues at all.

Stock cable wasn't long enough.


----------



## Danyon

I need 2m+


----------



## cskippy

That's a tough one. I know 1440p @144Hz is pushing the limit of DP so if there's any signal degradation at all you run into issues. They make active display port extenders but I think they only go up to 60Hz, which defeats the purpose.

Do you still have issues if you lower the refresh rate? 100Hz? 60Hz?


----------



## Astreon

Turns out mine isn't as perfect as I thought... While the white uniformity is good, the lower right corner is tinted blue. It literally drives me nuts when reading because my eyes pick up a change in background color every line I read....

Should I return it?

also the BLB is worse than I thought (i should have tested in pitch black room).

Slightly overexposed this time, it's not as bad IRL, but I made it overexposed intentionally to show all "leak"spots, no matter how small:



The BLB means pretty much squat to me (I never play in darkness, and in dim light it's impossible to see it) but it WILL hurt resale value.

The blueish "right side" sucks though. I do a lot of browsing and I sadly notice it a lot. I don't mind slight irregularities of white but this one kinda "hits you", very easy to notice if you drag something gray from left corner to right, near the right side it suddenly gets blue-ish. It's quite significant sadly. I wouldn't mind minor "colder" whites there but the gray turns blueish, for instance, in a very obvious way.

Since there's a promotion in one of the supermarkets near me (400PLN cheaper), I ordered another XB271HU for comparison. We'll see if it's any better.

it's really hard to catch this issue on a photo, but try to do a quick glance from left to right and you'll see how kinda gold tinted grey becomes blue tinted.



Doesn't help that there's a slightly "warmer" spot RIGHT BEFORE the colder spot, which contributes to the "shock" for the eyes when you're reading.

Then again, those things (both) are very minor and judging from the pics in this thread - way less problematic than massive BLB and huge uniformity issues these monitors tend to exhibit at times.

I'll compare it with the second one and probably keep the better.


----------



## Shardnax

I feel that this panel is more about finding one you find acceptable than finding a great one.

Edit: I don't think perfect brightness uniformity is ever going to happen with these but you should be able to manage alright color temp variance.

For a 25 point measurement with my monitor at 90 cd/m²:
My color temp variance is around 4% at the worst and 1.04% on average.
My brightness uniformity is 20ish% at its worst (albeit purposely positioned at the worst point I could manage in a corner) and 11.04% on average for 100%.


----------



## Astreon

I agree. My u2412m has spoiled me in this matter as it is perfect.

I guess I'm pretty picky. Question is, is it worth it? I still believe it's a very good panel. Would you try to get a better one?


----------



## ParlyShary

We need a better pic for grey uniformity, but it seems you got the same yellow vertical band near the middle I have with my first XB271HU.
If the color temp shift annoy you then send it back. As I said my 1st one had a temp shift near the middle, which was really annoying while browsing ie.
The 2nd one I'm using now has the same problem but this time it's just a small fraction of the right side that is slightly blueish. It's not perfect at all but its "acceptable" I guess, as long as it doesn't annoy me.


----------



## Astreon

my smartphone just couldn't do it so here's a pic taken by my Sony camera.



it actually looks pretty much like that IRL. see how the grey bar at the bottom turns from goldish to silverish?

There is no tint in the middle (or if there is - I can't see it, thus it doesn't bother me). Basically, 90% of the screen has excellent uniformity... except that bottom right part.

And again, it's not that huge, either, but using a perfectly uniform 2412m spoiled me over the years and I notice it.

If that damned thing was tinted that way on the LEFT corner, that wouldn't be a problem. You can only spot it on grey backgrounds, pretty much, and I have a bookmarks bar on the left. (I already tried bookmarks bar on the right, but it's not very comfy). Sadly, a lot of forums uses grey backgrounds, and I see this crap a lot.

If this is pretty much what I can expect anyway from good XB271HU panels, then I'll keep it. Question is, if my 2nd piece will be better, I'm getting it anyway cause I got it off a promotion and I have time to compare both before my 14day return privilege runs out.


----------



## ParlyShary

If there's no other problem I would keep it, as I'm coming from this: 

. Again I'm sorry but your photo sucks, it's difficult to judge from here.
I dont think I've see a 100% uniform XB271HU, so if you come from a perfect panel you will be disappointed (uniformity wise).


----------



## Astreon

No offense taken, it's really hard for me to get a right pic of this sucker (then again, it really looks like that - nothing worse than you see on the photo).


----------



## ParlyShary

Again it depends on your tolerance, some ppl may be happy with a very bad uniformity as they don't even notice it.
I agree it's frustrating to see an obvious flaw on a 800$ monitor, but unfortunately for us it's hard to say goodbye to IPS 1440p 165Hz Gsync.
Edit: based on your pic you got a good one, try some 50% grey, the temp shift is easier to see on this tint.


----------



## Astreon

Well, I know comparing monitors to TVs makes 0 sense, but:

http://www.rtings.com/tv/tests/picture-quality/gray-uniformity-dirty-screen-effect-dse

what they list as "good uniformity" (samsung JS8500) looks like total crap to me.

Then again, my u2412m was perfect in this department, a cheap IPS dell I use at work is great, a cheap old eizo VA seems perfect, my Dell XPS 13 is perfect...







only this thing has some hue problems.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Well, I know comparing monitors to TVs makes 0 sense, but:
> 
> http://www.rtings.com/tv/tests/picture-quality/gray-uniformity-dirty-screen-effect-dse
> 
> what they list as "good uniformity" (samsung JS8500) looks like total crap to me.
> 
> Then again, my u2412m was perfect in this department, a cheap IPS dell I use at work is great, a cheap old eizo VA seems perfect, my Dell XPS 13 is perfect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only this thing has some hue problems.


Panel lottery is also a factor here.


----------



## Powergate

This is a pretty much common issue with modern panels, you will need a display with uniformity correction to properly avoid this, although the intensity varies between devices.
I've tested three XB271HU, they were free of any pixel defects and dust inclusion, with no or subtle backlight bleeding and decent IPS glow.
But they were just at an average level on white/grey uniformity. At least the contrast ratio was very impressive, lowest was at 1100:1 and the highest at 1300:1 (calibrated).

Here is a picture of the best device:


----------



## Astreon

very nice. I think mine looks a bit worse but not THAT much. if it wasn't for that stupid cool right corner I'd be SUPER happy about it.


----------



## Powergate

I would suggest to try another device and keep the better one, although it might be unlikely to get a vastly superior (in terms of uniformity) device.
But since they got rid of the terrible quality issues, it might be worth a try.

Another thing:
I've got into the habit of viewing applications in a smaller 16:9 window, since most sites are centered in the middle you will only see a great area with the solid background color at the sides.
In this (almost exclusive scenario) you will be remembered about the average uniformity.


----------



## Astreon

I thought about it, but to me it feels weird to change what I'm accustomed to - because the product I bought it's flawed...

Then again, 27inch monitors may be a bit harder when it comes to perfect uniformity compared to 24 inch ones.


----------



## Powergate

I started this behaviour with my first "modern" IPS display, U2311H. I remember that i was very dissatisfied with both black and white uniformity, so i exchanged it three times without any major difference/improvement.
As this device was quite decent at the time i just decided to accept this flaw and slightly workaround it by reducing the window size.

According to the Prad.de test, the U2412M also wasn't very outstanding on the overall uniformity, you just might got a very good unit.



Uniformity is not a technical defect by design like backlight bleeding, it is more or less just irritating.

Edit:
If your device is otherwise perfect enough (no/subtle bleeding, decent glow, no defective pixel, no inclusions) changes are you might trade a less obvious uniformity spot with a more severe/central one.


----------



## Danyon

Its fine at lower refresh rates.


----------



## Powergate

Using 3m DisplayPort cable on 144hz without any issues. Only noticed some problems with the overclocking enabled (some colors were slightly shifted).


----------



## Astreon

guys, I'm pretty close to returning mine. Can't use ~20% of the screen while browsing because the color shift, even if subtle, makes reading really annoying. makes me question the point of this purchase. If the next one sucks as well, I may give up for the 2nd time on this monitor and simply wait half a year on my old, battered 2412m for Samsung 1440p 144hz displays.

Which I would prefer not to do because I bought a 1080GTX precisely for either 3440x1440 100hz, or 2560x1440 144hz. Going back to 1080p 60hz, even temporarily, means that I paid for nothing when buying the 1080GTX. It will be a terrible purchase because by the time Samsungs hit the market, we will be already at Vega and close to Volta, which (assuming the trend continues) will bring a 1080GTX performance for 60% of its current price in the form of a 1160GTX card.

When it comes to my piece, I believe Bleed can be considered "average", uniformity would be great if it wasn't for that stupid spot. It's definitively not the "lottery winner", it's just a decent piece.


----------



## Powergate

Samsung's SVA will have similar uniformity issues, not to mention the VA shift and slower response times on certain transitions.
And according to some reports of the C34F791, the quality control of newer SVA panels lacks the same way as (previously) AUO.

ParlyShary already described it correct:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParlyShary*
> 
> I dont think I've see a 100% uniform XB271HU, so if you come from a perfect panel you will be disappointed (uniformity wise).


----------



## Astreon

were your pieces different? you had three so far, did you see a spot (ie. in a corner) where the color temperature is different? I don't mean "slightly" different, I mean a spot where the grey is differently tinted than in other places.

My monitor has differently tinted yellow in most places but it's subtle and of the same "range" (warm) so it isn't even noticeable. But the corner gets "coldish" and that's what makes it stand out.


----------



## Powergate

All three units were "problematic" in terms of uniformity, they had some noticeable shift (e.g. left side were slightly more reddish). But overall this wasn't much worse than other competing IPS panels.
The only device that i remember as very uniform was a LG 27MU67, but even this one had some visible deviations on certain gray tones.

Here are my uniformity reports for the XB271HU:


----------



## Astreon

Can you tell me what did you use to make those reports?


----------



## Powergate

i1Display Pro + DisplayCAL


----------



## Astreon

could I obtain same results with a cheaper colorimeter (spyder 3 for instance?)


----------



## Powergate

I think so, although the organic filters of older colorimeter might degrade at a faster rate than the more modern revisions.
The Spyder 5 EXPRESS looks quite decent.


----------



## Astreon

I could buy a used spyder 3 for 25$, which is about the max I could spend on such thing. Do you think it's worth it?


----------



## Powergate

The Spyder 3 is pretty old (2008), it uses organic filters which deteriorates after ~4 years. Most likely you only get incorrect results due to the dated filters.
It might work for uniformity measurements but not for a correct calibration, i don't think it's worth the price.


----------



## Astreon

I see. thanks for your input. I guess I'll refrain from buying one. Too expensive









But I guess my piece is indeed similar to what you've measured. It's fairly uniform all around with a blueish spot.


----------



## Astreon

if I were to judge my own screen with my own eyes (since I've done pro calibrating in the past a lot so I know more or less what temperature am I looking at - I just don't own the tools anymore, since I've been doing this semi-professionally), I'd say the majority of the screen is within 6300-6500K range, and that 10% (right lower corner) shoots up to 6700-6800K territory.

Would you consider that normal, or acceptable?


----------



## Powergate

I would consider this normal, or inside the uniformity variance tolerance. If it's acceptable, this can only be decided by yourself.
If you are dependent on a near perfect uniformity, you might be better off with wide-gamut displays that includes uniformity correction.


----------



## Astreon

That would work, but those are 60hz, and expensive









Oh well... guess my u2412m has spoiled me, hah.

I'm waiting for my 2nd one to compare (I hope it's december 2016 batch, not some 1-yo garbage they've taken out of the depths of their storage), TBH waiting for Samsung 1440p 144hz is still an option. Now I really do hate samsung, tbh, their products always have some pixel/dust problems, but I didn't see any of the CFG70 series with particularly poor temperature uniformity. Unless I'm mistaken?


----------



## Powergate

I've tested the C34F791, it got a defect pixel, one small dust inclusion and a very uneven uniformity.
About the CFG70 series, i found this for the C24FG70FQU on the Prad review:



Here are some comparison screenshots for the Dell UP2516D:



Color temperature variations about ~400CCT are pretty normal, only the correction reduces it to ~100CCT.

Edit:
My report for the C34F791:



The report doesn't look so bad compared with my subjective rating, but even the "worst" XB271HU looked more uniform than my C34 unit.


----------



## Astreon

Just read the prad review (google translated):

"The color purity is worse. With a maximum delta C of 5.61 and an average delta C of 2.76, the monitor delivers only inadequate performance."

5.61 in the corner seems close to what I'm seeing, I guess. Same old story.

Powergate, thank you for your input. Care to take one more look into my monitor?











I've been experimenting with different colors to show the issue and I think this one comes closest.

Notice how the center "warmness" gets cold around the right edge - it can be quite annoying when reading, albeit IF this is pretty much how all XB271HUs look, I could live with it I suppose... especially if that's a norm for IPS in general.

I know that my photo shows more of an issue at the LEFT corner, but in reality it's vice-versa. The left one is barely noticeable, and the right is like the left on the photo.

What do you think? (it's this thing: https://www.ledr.com/colours/grey.htm)


----------



## Powergate

Please use this photo in fullscreen (it's the same tone of grey):



Here is a sample picture of my display:



Although the gray was (unfortunately) corrected by the camera, you can see the unevenness in the center and on the lower left side.

Edit:
More pictures with 1/8, ISO 50 and ISO 100:


----------



## Astreon

For some reason I can't use a fullscreen view of your pic, all I get is a small square in the middle.


----------



## Powergate

I'm using Chrome with F11 (fullscreen mode), might work the same way for other browser.


----------



## Astreon

can't get it to work. Can you upload it to imgur and post a link here? I believe this site processes the images (reduces them) thus we can't get a proper view.


----------



## Powergate

http://cdn.overclock.net/e/eb/eb17a54b_test.png

Is this link working?


----------



## Astreon

yes, it works now. Here's the pic:



This time it feels a bit exaggerated, but at least it shows the change quite well. It's not as bad IRL, but close.

The left side is barely noticeable IRL, and not irritating. The right side is worse. Probably left is at deltaE ~3, while the right is at deltaE ~5.


----------



## Powergate

Photo is a bit dark with some noise, except for the center and the right side it looks decent. I would say my device has more but less obvious shift/tint areas.
If the right side has the same intensity in real usage as on the photo, a replacement for this one would be reasonable.


----------



## Astreon

I think it's a quite fair representation of how it looks IRL.

It's definitively noticeable and bothersome. If it was like left side, I wouldn't even notice.

I guess I'll return it.







dang it.

The whole idea is to buy something that will keep me happy for 5 years, not some heap of junk that will haunt me with things like that.

I could accept slighly more BLB (not overly picky in this department) but better white-grey uniformity. I find the "left side" of my monitor 100% acceptable and unintrusive. if there's hope for something like that @ both sides, I'd definitively be happy about it.


----------



## Powergate

Do you find my device acceptable in terms of uniformity?
The three i tested were quite similar with just slight deviations on the shift/tint areas, and there was no "separated" cool tinted area like on your device.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> Do you find my device acceptable in terms of uniformity?
> The three i tested were quite similar with just slight deviations on the shift/tint areas, and there was no "separated" cool tinted area like on your device.


yes, I'd be happy with yours.

Separated cool tinted area is a killer, I'm OK with your uniformity.

The "worst" kind of tint for me is exactly what I have: from warm to cold, and in a place you constantly scan with your eyes when reading. The warm-to-cold shift when reading is really pissing me off.


----------



## Powergate

Like you said, every device since december 2016 looks very decent. Getting a device with no/subtle bleeding and decent uniformity doesn't seem so unlikely anymore.
Your second device could be much better in that regard.


----------



## Astreon

That's true. I will most likely try to contact the shop first and ask whether they can simply exchange it. if not, I will send it back and try elsewhere.

I only fear dead pixels and dust. Even though I haven't heard many complaints recenlty about those things, it may still happen, and I hate it way more than uneven grays









Worth a try anyway. It's meant to be my last LCD before OLEDs. I hope for 5+ years of usage. Locking myself with something I'm not fully happy with for 5 years seems rather stupid.


----------



## Powergate

I can understand your scepsis, i have a similar ideology.
The only real downside (for me) was the quality control with defective pixel and dust inclusion, so i spend more money and got the Samsung C34 to (which i thought) would avoid such issues. But ironically the Samsung offered both









If your priority contains fast reponse time, high refresh rate, good viewing angles and decent glow/bleeding. The XB271HU is currently the only decent display in this class.


----------



## Astreon

Yep, I tried ultrawide already and it wasn't for me, didn't feel right and I got seasick (!) over such a large screen when playing FPS games.

16:9 for life in my case.

My top priority is good colors and no shifting (so this mostly means IPS), I like 100hz+ but it's not crucial (prefered, tho), and decent uniformity, OK-ish bleed (doesn't have to be epic, just not obvious at daylight) + NO DEAD PIXELS OR DUST (can't stand those).

I also think I'm pretty much locked to XB271HU at this point.


----------



## ParlyShary

Quote:


> My top priority is good colors and no shifting (so this mostly means IPS), I like 100hz+ but it's not crucial (prefered, tho), and decent uniformity, OK-ish bleed (doesn't have to be epic, just not obvious at daylight) + NO DEAD PIXELS OR DUST (can't stand those).
> 
> I also think I'm pretty much locked to XB271HU at this point.


I think you should look for another monitor if your priority is color uniformity.
The selling point of the XB271HU is Gsync in combination with IPS, 165Hz and 1440p.
I find it hard to pay like 800$ for Gsync if it's not a priority.


----------



## Astreon

There are no 144hz ips 1440p displays around, so I'm out of options.


----------



## ParlyShary

https://pcpartpicker.com/products/monitor/#r=256001440&H=120,240&p=1
I'm sure the list is not exhaustive.
Edit: This is what you want: http://www.necdisplay.com/p/desktop-monitors/pa272w-bk-sv (joking)


----------



## Overhaze

Question for those with an x-rite display pro; are you getting black crush after calibration? No matter what I do the calibrated profile always crushes black and creates banding in the gradient when tested here

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/

Happens with chrome and firefox but not with edge. I'm assuming this is because isn't using the calibrated profile?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParlyShary*
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/products/monitor/#r=256001440&H=120,240&p=1
> I'm sure the list is not exhaustive.
> Edit: This is what you want: http://www.necdisplay.com/p/desktop-monitors/pa272w-bk-sv (joking)


And they all use the same AUO M270 panel...










it kinda breaks my butt to indulge in panel lottery again but I simply can't accept it... I tried whole weekend and it's always there to piss me off, like a dead pixel.

I've decided to return it


----------



## Powergate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overhaze*
> 
> Question for those with an x-rite display pro; are you getting black crush after calibration? No matter what I do the calibrated profile always crushes black and creates banding in the gradient when tested here
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/
> 
> Happens with chrome and firefox but not with edge. I'm assuming this is because isn't using the calibrated profile?


No black crush on Chrome except for the first square (which i guess is intended), banding is also visible but this is probably due to the 8bit panel.

About the AUO panel:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> No, they are slightly different:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Viewsonic XG2703: M270DAN02.3
> AOC AG271QG: M270DAN02.3
> Acer XB270HU: M270DAN02.3
> Asus PG279Q: M270Q008 V0
> Acer XB271HU: M270DAN02.6
> 
> M270DAN02.6 is the newest revision from 2016 with borderless design.
> Quality control on this version seems noticeably improved, i would definitively choose the Acer XB271HU.


----------



## Overhaze

Its not the panel. When using the default Acer profile the gradient is perfectly smooth.


----------



## Powergate

I still see banding on this gradient, regardless of settings or profiles.


----------



## Overhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> I still see banding on this gradient, regardless of settings or profiles.


On my screen it is much smoother than that. Odd.


----------



## ParlyShary

You see banding because the image is resize on the forum. Make sure you look at the website and your browser is at default zoom.


----------



## Powergate

http://cdn.overclock.net/4/46/46cf63f1_gradient-h.png
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/img/gradient-h.png

Edit:
The banding is just more "aggressive" on Chrome, seems indeed like an issue with the browser.


----------



## JsBee

So would this be the better option between this and the PG279Q? These two seem to be the most popular for 1440p IPS G-SYNC. I've been looking for more of an all-rounder for my main display and I've heard generally good things about the Predator line.

(Sorry if this has been asked already)


----------



## tbuttery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JsBee*
> 
> So would this be the better option between this and the PG279Q? These two seem to be the most popular for 1440p IPS G-SYNC. I've been looking for more of an all-rounder for my main display and I've heard generally good things about the Predator line.
> 
> (Sorry if this has been asked already)


From what I have seen, the XB271HU seems to have a bit better QC on their Panels. I've heard of the folks who get Asus's trying 5-6 times to get an acceptable panel. My first one was pretty darn good.


----------



## Astreon

that being said, I've just ordered my 4th XB271HU.

History:

1st one: absolutely abysmal white uniformity, yellow tint in the middle, red on the sides (DEEP red).
2nd one - this one was 2nd hand - perfect but a dead subpixel, the seller agreee to take it back and refund me because he missed the dead pixel when checking and sold it as perfect.
3rd one - medium BLB and blue discolored corner with a solid 500K color temperature difference at around 10% of the screen, very distracting.

With my luck, I'll soon get my very own "log" thread, lol. Can't believe that Vega buys 5 and they are all perfectly fine while I buy 3 and they are crap.


----------



## Powergate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JsBee*
> 
> So would this be the better option between this and the PG279Q? These two seem to be the most popular for 1440p IPS G-SYNC. I've been looking for more of an all-rounder for my main display and I've heard generally good things about the Predator line.
> 
> (Sorry if this has been asked already)


Yes, the panel on the Acer XB271HU is the most recent: M270DAN02.6 from 2016. The Asus PG279Q uses a slightly altered version of the predecessor: M270DAN02.3 from 2014.
Most noticeable difference is the borderless design, it is less prone to backlight bleeding and slightly more costly to produce.

M270DAN02.3:


M270DAN02.6:


----------



## Astreon

guys, there's somthing more about my 3rd XB271HU: when it turns on and I look at it kinda at a big angle (when it's showing black screen), I can see a bluish "oval" in the middle. I've seen it before on the photos og Asus PG279q. Straight ahead, I can't see it. Guess it's one more reason to get rid of this monitor though.

hard to catch on photo but here it is:


----------



## Powergate

Not sure what your mission is, we already know that you are dissatisfied with your purchase. According to your statement, you are most likely at the wrong display:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I like 100hz+ but it's not crucial (prefered, tho).


This display is all about 144hz, fast response time and g-sync, things like perfect uniformity is more targeted at editing/designing.


----------



## Astreon

I like 144hz, tho. Not crucial, but I like it.

Powergate, does your monitor also show this strange "oval"?


----------



## Powergate

No, but this also a pretty unrealistic usage, viewing a black screen from a big angle.
If your second XB271HU is still going to be delivered, you should compare it with this model to see if you got a poor or defective unit.


----------



## Astreon

Thanks. I'll get the 2nd (or 4rd, chronologically







) piece tomorrow or @ thursday. Will post pics.

on the oval, it does not bother me visually, but it frightens me that something may be pressing against the display or something like that.


----------



## Powergate

Might be just uneven placed light diffuser, i guess this takes a big part in general brightness uniformity, maybe also in white/grey uniformity.


----------



## tbuttery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> Not sure what your mission is, we already know that you are dissatisfied with your purchase. According to your statement, you are most likely at the wrong display:
> This display is all about 144hz, fast response time and g-sync, things like perfect uniformity is more targeted at editing/designing.


100% agree with this.

I think we have established that you will be very hard to find a "perfect" panel. I consider mine fantastic, but it still has slight backlight bleed in two corners. But it doesn't bother me at all as I don't game on a black screen...

I shelled out the 700 bucks for the 144 Hz and Gsync. Plus your graphics card has to push that many frames for it to even be a benefit. If you can't hit 144 fps, then 144 hz wont do any good, but at least Gsync will sync everything up. To me the fast response, refresh, and Gsync outweigh the slight flaws.


----------



## tester101

If i purchased this monitor through costco, would acer accept this as a return?


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danyon*
> 
> I need 2m+


I just bought this

It actually works and is officially display port certified. That's why I recommended it over the Amazon basics one I bought. That one works too but I will not suggest something to you that might not work.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tester101*
> 
> If i purchased this monitor through costco, would acer accept this as a return?


I called up my local Costco where I bought it. You can RMA it once twice three times and still return it within the 90 days. I bought two. One is better quality than the other. Example with brighter and I like looking at that one more than the other one. The first one that I opened which is on the left is great it's just one dead pixel. 1 1440p you don't notice that dead pixel at all. But I'm scared to RMA because it's a send in and wait rather than Dell send out then send old one when you are happy with replacement.

Regardless I was comparing the ****tier one with the dead pixel to my Dell s2716dg and it was enough to justify selling the Dell. So if I can get a perfect better panel don't see it happening but yeah if I do that's awesome.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> Might be just uneven placed light diffuser, i guess this takes a big part in general brightness uniformity, maybe also in white/grey uniformity.


thank you for the info. it's definitively visible even in smaller angles:



If it's really the diffuser, it may indeed contribute to the problem, I think. The "blue zone" starts exactly where the diffuser "light focus" ends...

Unfortunately I won't receive the 4th piece tomorrow, I'll have to wait one more day.









After the Samsung fiasco I guess I'll just have to play the lottery till I win. There's NOTHING coming up! It has to be this monitor.


----------



## Powergate

I just disassembled my XB217HU and made some pictures, might be interesting to some people.

Assembled display:


Display without board case:


Board case:


Empty board case:


Board overview:


Power board:


Mainboard:


USB board:


G-Sync module:


G-Sync module disassembled:


----------



## Shardnax

You may want to edit out the serials of the stickers in the first and second pictures.


----------



## ParlyShary

I've a blue gradient at the rigth corner of the screen, I wonder if this could be caused by bezel pressure?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> I just disassembled my XB217HU and made some pictures, might be interesting to some people.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Assembled display:
> 
> 
> Display without board case:
> 
> 
> Board case:
> 
> 
> Empty board case:
> 
> 
> Board overview:
> 
> 
> Power board:
> 
> 
> Mainboard:
> 
> 
> USB board:
> 
> 
> G-Sync module:
> 
> 
> G-Sync module disassembled:


Thanks for posting the photos.

Rep+


----------



## Astreon

My 4rd XB271HU arrived.

Quick summary:

1. no dead pixels
2. a dust speck, but I made it fall down by tapping, so no dust specks in the end.
3. some BLB at bottom corner, but not yellow.
4. the uniformity is very similar to the last one, but more evenly distributed, there is no spot that totally stands out which makes it way easier at the eyes.

I guess I got more or less the same ***, but this one was 100$ cheaper (promotion), and it feels less annoying, so I'll probably end up keeping it. Not sure yet, but I don't think you can get perfection with those screens.

Photos:

Grey uniformity:



BLB



What do you think? There's some BLB but that's pretty meaningless to me (I always play in a well lit room). The grey uniformity shows some yellow stain on the left side, but I find it less annoying. And it's cheaper.

@Powergate, do you find this one better?


----------



## Astreon

After a bit of use, I noticed that the uneven tinting (left side more yellow than right side) is almost as annoying as the blueish corner in my 1st one, lol.


----------



## mouacyk

Man, this monitor paired with a 980 TI, ULMB, Fast Sync, and 120Hz dominates BF1! I get some people asking what is ULMB. They never knew until it was too late for them. Takes 4-8ms for me become clear to them, but I already wasted them sometime in history.


----------



## ParlyShary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> My 4rd XB271HU arrived.
> 
> Quick summary:
> 
> 1. no dead pixels
> 2. a dust speck, but I made it fall down by tapping, so no dust specks in the end.
> 3. some BLB at bottom corner, but not yellow.
> 4. the uniformity is very similar to the last one, but more evenly distributed, there is no spot that totally stands out which makes it way easier at the eyes.
> 
> I guess I got more or less the same ***, but this one was 100$ cheaper (promotion), and it feels less annoying, so I'll probably end up keeping it. Not sure yet, but I don't think you can get perfection with those screens.
> 
> Photos:
> 
> Grey uniformity:
> 
> 
> 
> BLB
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? There's some BLB but that's pretty meaningless to me (I always play in a well lit room). The grey uniformity shows some yellow stain on the left side, but I find it less annoying. And it's cheaper.
> 
> @Powergate, do you find this one better?


I think you could get a far better panel than this. How were the 3 you had before this?
BLB seems good but this temperature shift would drive me nuts.


----------



## Astreon

the 1st was godawful
the 2nd one had dead pixel (it was 2nd hand tho) - I got refunded
3rd would be perfect if it wasn't for stupid blue tint in lower right corner
4th one sadly feels crap after a while, the upper part is yellow - discolored.

3rd and 4th are Dec 2016 builds.
Such a shame.


----------



## ParlyShary

My first one was similar to the one you got now:

The 2nd one I'm using now has the blue tint on the right, but It's less annoying to me than the temp shift in the middle :

Edit: Both were Dec 2016 to.


----------



## Astreon

your 2nd is my 3rd
and your 1st is my 4th!










Funny stuff. I plugged my 3rd one back - can't lie, it looks 10000000000x better. If it wasn't for that stupid blue corner, it'd be 100% perfect regarding uniformity

either way, the 4th is definitively a no-go. The 3rd one scares me with this stuff:



what the hell is that!? In pitch black I can already see the shape of it on the edges. !?!?!?

Poweredge said it might be the effect of an unevenly placed diffuser. To me, it looks like an alien that's ready to hatch, lol


----------



## Powergate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> @Powergate, do you find this one better?


->
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Not sure yet, but I don't think you can get perfection with those screens.


Like i said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> All three units were "problematic" in terms of uniformity, they had some noticeable shift (e.g. left side were slightly more reddish).


Check if your second/fourth display shows this "alien hatch".


----------



## Astreon

Nope, I can't see the "hatch" in the other one.


----------



## Powergate

My evaluation: the "hatch" on unit three is a defect, uniformity on both is within tolerance limits.
Pick your poison


----------



## Astreon

Well, here's my poison then: I just ordered a 5th one







I guess some people never learn... oh well.

And 3rd/4th are going back. Screw defective JUNK.

I'm pretty sure that my patience is at the very end. If the 5th one sucks as well, I'm DONE with this monitor. Only the 3rd one COULD be considered acceptable but at the same time this "hatch" is sadly (IMHO) "growing" and I don't want to see the monitor pop at some point because of some manufacturing flaw.


----------



## cskippy

How are you guys going through 5 monitors? I would never do that on Amazon for fear of having my account closed. Are you buying through different sites each time? I nailed my first one but went through two Eizo FG2421 back in the day.


----------



## Astreon

yes, I'm buying it from different vendors every time.

That's why I'm at the limit: this is literally the last shop I can buy it in, for the time being. MAYBE I could get a 6th one but that's pushing it already.

I'd keep the 3rd one if it wasn't for that weird oval thing. Mostly because 90% of the screen is as uniform as it gets.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Hey guys,

Ultrawide above 100hz doesn't exist at 3440x1440. So, here you go. If that's difficult to run then use 2560x1080 for 165hz. Take advantage of your monitor because IMO it's the best one on the market. For now the ultrawides have too many cons even worse QC than these panels.


----------



## tbuttery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Ultrawide above 100hz doesn't exist at 3440x1440. So, here you go. If that's difficult to run then use 2560x1080 for 165hz. Take advantage of your monitor because IMO it's the best one on the market. For now the ultrawides have too many cons even worse QC than these panels.


+1 to that.

I am still confused as to why people what a perfect panel.....not gonna happen. IF you DO get one, then you are one out of a million. Again, 2560x1440p at 144 hz is a sweet spot for me. And since I'm not starring at a black screen....so i could careless about minimal bleed....its a great panel.

I tried going back to 60HZ just to see....yah not gonna happen.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbuttery*
> 
> +1 to that.
> 
> I am still confused as to why people what a perfect panel.....not gonna happen. IF you DO get one, then you are one out of a million. Again, 2560x1440p at 144 hz is a sweet spot for me. And since I'm not starring at a black screen....so i could careless about minimal bleed....its a great panel.
> 
> I tried going back to 60HZ just to see....yah not gonna happen.


i don't mind BLB at all, but large spots that are yellow or blue rather than white (or even close to white) are highly distracting and annoying.

Like I said, I'm not picky. At all. I've NEVER complained about any white uniformity stuff at all. I owned multiple monitors and this is literally the 1st model to give me such annoyance. When I scroll somthing and stuff goes from yellowish to blueish, it disturbs me to no end. It should not be like that.

This is literally new to me. And I'm doing my "last attempt" here. Either next panel is perfect, or - after FIVE - I give up. I'll wait for Samsung CHG70, curved or not - I don't believe it will suck as much in uniformity. Hell no.

my 3rd monitor would be acceptable, but sadly, the whole "alien hatch" thing... I really think it got more pronounced so the best course is to get rid of the monitor before it actually becomes visible in daylight.

At this point I don't even care if CHG70 is FHD or 1440p - I just don't want to deal with that AUO garbage ever again.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> i don't mind BLB at all, but large spots that are yellow or blue rather than white (or even close to white) are highly distracting and annoying.
> 
> Like I said, I'm not picky. At all. I've NEVER complained about any white uniformity stuff at all. I owned multiple monitors and this is literally the 1st model to give me such annoyance. When I scroll somthing and stuff goes from yellowish to blueish, it disturbs me to no end. It should not be like that.
> 
> This is literally new to me. And I'm doing my "last attempt" here. Either next panel is perfect, or - after FIVE - I give up. I'll wait for Samsung CHG70, curved or not - I don't believe it will suck as much in uniformity. Hell no.
> 
> my 3rd monitor would be acceptable, but sadly, the whole "alien hatch" thing... I really think it got more pronounced so the best course is to get rid of the monitor before it actually becomes visible in daylight.
> 
> At this point I don't even care if CHG70 is FHD or 1440p - I just don't want to deal with that AUO garbage ever again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbuttery*
> 
> +1 to that.
> 
> I am still confused as to why people what a perfect panel.....not gonna happen. IF you DO get one, then you are one out of a million. Again, 2560x1440p at 144 hz is a sweet spot for me. And since I'm not starring at a black screen....so i could careless about minimal bleed....its a great panel.
> 
> I tried going back to 60HZ just to see....yah not gonna happen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> i don't mind BLB at all, but large spots that are yellow or blue rather than white (or even close to white) are highly distracting and annoying.
> 
> Like I said, I'm not picky. At all. I've NEVER complained about any white uniformity stuff at all. I owned multiple monitors and this is literally the 1st model to give me such annoyance. When I scroll somthing and stuff goes from yellowish to blueish, it disturbs me to no end. It should not be like that.
> 
> This is literally new to me. And I'm doing my "last attempt" here. Either next panel is perfect, or - after FIVE - I give up. I'll wait for Samsung CHG70, curved or not - I don't believe it will suck as much in uniformity. Hell no.
> 
> my 3rd monitor would be acceptable, but sadly, the whole "alien hatch" thing... I really think it got more pronounced so the best course is to get rid of the monitor before it actually becomes visible in daylight.
> 
> At this point I don't even care if CHG70 is FHD or 1440p - I just don't want to deal with that AUO garbage ever again.


I got both my panels from Costco because I believe they have higher quality control than average. There product is the xb271huc. When is my panel is no dead pixels on a bit more glow and brighter. My other panel has one stuck pixel that is stuck or dead but everything else is pretty good. I noticed the picture quality is not as great on your really close up.

But when I am far away and I walk into the room and look at the monitors. They look amazing. I was actually going to send in one of them to get a replacement for that dead pixel but honestly don't want to take the risk because they're really not that that. My Dell s2716dg may be better at night time because of the TN panel. Is anybody here is fan of anime the difference is ridiculous in color. It's like watching two different shows. Rainbow Six Siege I didn't really see big difference if anything I prefer the TN.

For most of the games I didn't mind and was happy with the TN. But I got these monitors for productivity as well and working so the Acer is better at everything besides gaming. Also two years down the road I'm not giving somebody TN panel as a gift. I can still give and IPS panel to somebody it doesn't know what the **** gaming is and can enjoy the high refresh rate for just desktop use. In the beginning I couldn't even tell a difference on high refresh rate monitors even made a difference in game. All I could tell was it was a much smoother experience just to use Windows.


----------



## Astreon

Can you show some photos of your screen displaying grey screen?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbuttery*
> 
> +1 to that.
> 
> I am still confused as to why people what a perfect panel.....not gonna happen. IF you DO get one, then you are one out of a million. Again, 2560x1440p at 144 hz is a sweet spot for me. And since I'm not starring at a black screen....so i could careless about minimal bleed....its a great panel.
> 
> I tried going back to 60HZ just to see....yah not gonna happen.


The issue for most of us is that, for the retail price, the QC and general quality of the panel is poor. These panels are treading into the pro range of pricing without any of the benefits. I get that they don't want to devalue their pro lines but these could surely be better than they are.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Can you show some photos of your screen displaying grey screen?


Bro are you asking me?

I have 2 if that helps.


----------



## Astreon

Yes, please show them


----------



## ParlyShary

Does someone already got a good one from the Dec. 2016 batch?
I'm on my 2nd one, which is not perfect, I want to know if I could get a better one (mine have a blue shift on the right)


----------



## Shardnax

It's probably not worth the trouble if you're fine with it as is.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Yes, please show them


http://imgur.com/a/AXDsH
Enjoy 1st monitor on left has a dead or stuck sub pixel which is never noticeable during actual use.
Right or 2nd monitor has more glow. At first I prefer the one on the right but now I prefer the one on the left it's always changing.

Edit: both of my monitors are Nov 2016 mfd. SKU's are off by 100 like 685 and 785. So, definitely same lot.


----------



## Astreon

well indeed both of your monitors have excellent uniformity. I wish I had a piece like that.

But so far, my 4 pieces were absolutely HORRIBLE. Only one of them was actually close to being acceptable. Sigh.

You know, the sad part is that it's really a fantastic screen... if you can get one that's without obvious faults. The colors are beautiful, and the panel is fast enough for all but the most hardcore FPS players. It would be the best monitor ever if it was ACTUALLY POSSIBLE TO GET ONE THAT'S GOOD without returning it 200 times!!

I envy people who got good pieces, I really do. I'm waiting for 5th piece and I'm already depressed. I just want uniformity like on the pic above (either would work fine), no dead pixels, no dust. That's it! I can stomach medium BLB. I don't mind, since I don't game in the dark.

Sadly, it seems like some sort of mission impossible. I don't even know what to do anymore. Instint tells me to quit, but at the same time, I want to justify my purchase of 1080GTX...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParlyShary*
> 
> Does someone already got a good one from the Dec. 2016 batch?
> I'm on my 2nd one, which is not perfect, I want to know if I could get a better one (mine have a blue shift on the right)


I think you also have yellow tint on top.
Return it, mate. 0 reason to settle for this crap, when virtually every other IPS screen is at least OK in uniformity department.


----------



## Jbravo33

So I just picked this up. Went to grab the asus pg27 as microcenter had one in stock I get there 20 min later and it's gone. Was gonna grab dell but just grabbed this. Anyhow any icc profile suggestions. I am not keeping this monitor I'm only testing to see if I can live with 27inch monitors. Have Samsung s34 and omen 35. I'm planning on the 4K 144 depending on how this works out. 34-35 curved ultra wide seems to Be the perfect size. For me anyway.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> So I just picked this up. Went to grab the asus pg27 as microcenter had one in stock I get there 20 min later and it's gone. Was gonna grab dell but just grabbed this. Anyhow any icc profile suggestions. I am not keeping this monitor I'm only testing to see if I can live with 27inch monitors. Have Samsung s34 and omen 35. I'm planning on the 4K 144 depending on how this works out. 34-35 curved ultra wide seems to Be the perfect size. For me anyway.


My boy I responded to you in the dell chat.
How is the acer? I got 2. Just sold the Dell on CL $350.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> well indeed both of your monitors have excellent uniformity. I wish I had a piece like that.
> 
> But so far, my 4 pieces were absolutely HORRIBLE. Only one of them was actually close to being acceptable. Sigh.
> 
> You know, the sad part is that it's really a fantastic screen... if you can get one that's without obvious faults. The colors are beautiful, and the panel is fast enough for all but the most hardcore FPS players. It would be the best monitor ever if it was ACTUALLY POSSIBLE TO GET ONE THAT'S GOOD without returning it 200 times!!
> 
> I envy people who got good pieces, I really do. I'm waiting for 5th piece and I'm already depressed. I just want uniformity like on the pic above (either would work fine), no dead pixels, no dust. That's it! I can stomach medium BLB. I don't mind, since I don't game in the dark.
> 
> Sadly, it seems like some sort of mission impossible. I don't even know what to do anymore. Instint tells me to quit, but at the same time, I want to justify my purchase of 1080GTX...
> I think you also have yellow tint on top.
> Return it, mate. 0 reason to settle for this crap, when virtually every other IPS screen is at least OK in uniformity department.


Thanks for letting me know that my panels are great. That was part of my promise. If I bought one of these IPS panels it would be from Costco because of the higher quality control. My predator is a different sku than yours. I own the xb271huc that c is for specifically Costco.

I thought that I had some of the issues that you guys did. I know a few people that got the same monitor from Costco and thought that they had issues and ended up returning there's to get another one and then they ended up with worse panels than the original.

Honestly I'm very happy with the monitors I thought the Predator design with bothered me specially that logo. The people saying the logo is bad are in my opinion ******ed. All the other monitors have the actual logo and they shine so you can still see them in the dark.

Another thing I love that it doesn't say Acer or Asus or Dell on it. Also have to time the logo disappears unless you're literally looking for it at that angle where it shines. Also that predator logo looks really cool.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> My boy I responded to you in the dell chat.
> How is the acer? I got 2. Just sold the Dell on CL $350.


lol whats up. good so far but damn 27 inches next to my omen not sure i wanna go down in real estate even if 4k 144 is coming the 165 g sync tho!! hot damn!! I got 30 days so I'm gonna game and try to get use to it. we will see. they had dell and sold the one asus saw they had 3 of these so i just snagged. blur test, motion, pixels all pass.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> lol whats up. good so far but damn 27 inches next to my omen not sure i wanna go down in real estate even if 4k 144 is coming the 165 g sync tho!! hot damn!! I got 30 days so I'm gonna game and try to get use to it. we will see. they had dell and sold the one asus saw they had 3 of these so i just snagged. blur test, motion, pixels all pass.


Sweet.
Yeah I went with it because of the higher refresh rate. My number game is siege and immersion is nice but the higher refresh is all I care about. When I want to use ultrawide I set the custom resolution to 2560 by 1080 and shove the monitor in my face(thanks to Amazon Arms).

As of right now I feel it's the best monitor to take advantage of my strix 1080 without me feeling like I need more power to run it. With the 1440p ultrawide I always felt like it was not enough I need more power.

Also buying an ultra-wide right now I would be extremely jealous or feel left out once the newer better panels come out. 3440x1440p and 200hz. That's enough for me to feel like it's worth the upgrade.

My long-term plan right now is replace one of my predators with whenever a 4K 144hz g-sync HDR quantum dot LED panel is Affordable.

Also all of the content I consume is 16 by 9 I don't really watch movies at all. I enjoy the ultrawide emulated experience with Forza Horizon 3 but I'm not really that huge on it. I prefer the performance increase of 1440p 16:9 165hz. I'm sure by the time I'm ready for ultrawide there will have better panels I'll have a better rig and all the software will be better optimized.

But I'm not going to lie watching Star Wars there some movie on a 21 by 9 monitor looks great. Unfortunately for me that's a very rare occasion.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> Sweet.
> Yeah I went with it because of the higher refresh rate. My number game is siege and immersion is nice but the higher refresh is all I care about. When I want to use ultrawide I set the custom resolution to 2560 by 1080 and shove the monitor in my face(thanks to Amazon Arms).
> 
> As of right now I feel it's the best monitor to take advantage of my strix 1080 without me feeling like I need more power to run it. With the 1440p ultrawide I always felt like it was not enough I need more power.
> 
> Also buying an ultra-wide right now I would be extremely jealous or feel left out once the newer better panels come out. 3440x1440p and 200hz. That's enough for me to feel like it's worth the upgrade.
> 
> My long-term plan right now is replace one of my predators with whenever a 4K 144hz g-sync HDR quantum dot LED panel is Affordable.
> 
> Also all of the content I consume is 16 by 9 I don't really watch movies at all. I enjoy the ultrawide emulated experience with Forza Horizon 3 but I'm not really that huge on it. I prefer the performance increase of 1440p 16:9 165hz. I'm sure by the time I'm ready for ultrawide there will have better panels I'll have a better rig and all the software will be better optimized.
> 
> But I'm not going to lie watching Star Wars there some movie on a 21 by 9 monitor looks great. Unfortunately for me that's a very rare occasion.


yea this thing looks great. just popped in squad for a test and ultra everything AA on and super sampling at 1.5 I'm getting 130 fps. ridiculous and its only using one card. 34x14 is great but the 165Hz is also incredible. sucks we cant have both yet. gonna rock this for a few weeks to see if I can get use to it for long term. those 4k 144hz hdr are gonna be super tempting. 3440x1440 curved hdr @144 would be my ideal monitor. not seeing that coming anytime soon. I used my omen profile and def much better than out the box.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> yea this thing looks great. just popped in squad for a test and ultra everything AA on and super sampling at 1.5 I'm getting 130 fps. ridiculous and its only using one card. 34x14 is great but the 165Hz is also incredible. sucks we cant have both yet. gonna rock this for a few weeks to see if I can get use to it for long term. those 4k 144hz hdr are gonna be super tempting. 3440x1440 curved hdr @144 would be my ideal monitor. not seeing that coming anytime soon. I used my omen profile and def much better than out the box.


Use These Presets

Yeah man. Totally agree on the monitor thing. I just don't want to downgrade in refresh rate because 100hz is not that bad but after 165hz it's a significant hit. To me 165 just feels smooth. When i drop it down to a hundred I still feel like I'm missing something. The solution here would be to just buy a 2560 by 1080 monitor which I could run 200hz but I'm not spending that much money on just one monitor and dropping the resolution.

I specifically said I would never buy or use 1080p unless I'm watching a native 1080p video on a native 1080p monitor. Because I'm fed up with this small work space and I don't like seeing the pixels.

Another reason to choose the Acer over the Asus is because the Acer actually uses a newer version of the same panel. Also smaller bezels. People complain about the osce like it's cancer but honestly once you adjust to it's really not that bad at all. I only use it to go filter through my three presets. Also when I enable dark mode because I wanted to replicate the tn feel.

Also is the **** that people don't tell you about the dell. I had HDMI issues on my first one. Also it does not resume from sleep like a normal monitor you have to press the button for to turn it back on. At first I didn't mind when I first got my PC because I was like I'm not using my PC I use it for 4 hours 2 hours and then I come back after two hours for hours. But when you actually want to work on your PC and you walk away for 10 minutes and the monitors turn off after 10 minutes you have to press the button every single time. The HDMI issue was fixed on the new revisions which is the replacement I sold. Some people who have that power sleep issue they just to disable deep sleep mode. The moniker in deep sleep mode uses .1 Watts which is nothingperiod when you disable power sleep or deep sleep mode it consumes about 13.5 Watts. that's ******* stupid. Over the course of however long I would own that monitor Acer price difference itself off.

When you have the IPS predator on the left in the Dell on the right and every single time you have to turn on the Dell by reaching and pressing the button it was definitely not something I could see myself doing long-term. So I said **** it and sold it and bought another Predator. I'm very happy with both predator side-by-side because of the slim bezel and the thick bar at the bottom I can customize the screen however I want like a puzzle piece and make screen different formats.


----------



## Jbravo33

monitor is great and may be able to get use to size. only negative I could say are the speakers. they should have done like the omen and took them out. iPhone 7 sounds better. other than that things mint.


----------



## Raiden1984

I have not yet calibrated perfectly but I noticed a defect . It is not visible in the dark or even during use .
You have to look at a certain angle between the plastic frame and the screen at the top .

Should I change it because it could worsen over time?


----------



## Astreon

what's the defect here? can't see it on the photo.


----------



## awartman

I have a question about dead pixels on this monitor. I am getting some really weird stuff on a black screen. When I am checking for dead pixels on a black screen, there is quite a few really really small white dots that seem to be all around. There are a few that look like they might be dead pixels, but some are even smaller and I have no idea what they are. I recently returned a PG279Q to newegg for this same reason, but I thought they were all just dead pixels and I had a weird panel. I can't really see this being the case though since this acer has almost the exact same issue, and I find it hard to believe there is THAT many faulty pixels on the monitor. The dots aren't visible unless you have your eyes a few inches from the screen. Even after doing a dead pixel check i didn't notice them until a few days later when I was doing another quick look. After seeing the one my eyes sort of focused and I can see a bunch of the small white dots all over. They only seem visible on a black background. Any ideas? I've gone through a few of these monitors as well as PG279Qs, X34 and PG348qs and I can't seem to get one without at least 1 dead pixel. This just seems really weird though, as its so many spots and it's not super obvious. I really don't want to return it but if it is a bunch of fault pixels I think I might have to. Thanks!


----------



## tbuttery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awartman*
> 
> I have a question about dead pixels on this monitor. I am getting some really weird stuff on a black screen. When I am checking for dead pixels on a black screen, there is quite a few really really small white dots that seem to be all around. There are a few that look like they might be dead pixels, but some are even smaller and I have no idea what they are. I recently returned a PG279Q to newegg for this same reason, but I thought they were all just dead pixels and I had a weird panel. I can't really see this being the case though since this acer has almost the exact same issue, and I find it hard to believe there is THAT many faulty pixels on the monitor. The dots aren't visible unless you have your eyes a few inches from the screen. Even after doing a dead pixel check i didn't notice them until a few days later when I was doing another quick look. After seeing the one my eyes sort of focused and I can see a bunch of the small white dots all over. They only seem visible on a black background. Any ideas? I've gone through a few of these monitors as well as PG279Qs, X34 and PG348qs and I can't seem to get one without at least 1 dead pixel. This just seems really weird though, as its so many spots and it's not super obvious. I really don't want to return it but if it is a bunch of fault pixels I think I might have to. Thanks!


Some others may be able to comment better than me, but I'm not sure these are dead pixels. From my experience, you can easily spot dead pixels from further than a couple inches. They are usually fairly noticeable when looking at a uniform screen color.

I'll take a close look at mine tomorrow.


----------



## e4stw00t

Just wondering - can you change the settings so that the screen automatically comes up once the PC is powered on and turns off once the PC gets turned off?
The screen itself seems to deactivate by itself but then the power LED is shining orange all the time.

Sounds stupid but I hate the buttons and don't wanna press the power on/off one each time I use it.


----------



## Astreon

I don't think so, it only goes to standby when there's no signal. And in standby, yep - orange LED all the time.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awartman*
> 
> I have a question about dead pixels on this monitor. I am getting some really weird stuff on a black screen. When I am checking for dead pixels on a black screen, there is quite a few really really small white dots that seem to be all around. There are a few that look like they might be dead pixels, but some are even smaller and I have no idea what they are. I recently returned a PG279Q to newegg for this same reason, but I thought they were all just dead pixels and I had a weird panel. I can't really see this being the case though since this acer has almost the exact same issue, and I find it hard to believe there is THAT many faulty pixels on the monitor. The dots aren't visible unless you have your eyes a few inches from the screen. Even after doing a dead pixel check i didn't notice them until a few days later when I was doing another quick look. After seeing the one my eyes sort of focused and I can see a bunch of the small white dots all over. They only seem visible on a black background. Any ideas? I've gone through a few of these monitors as well as PG279Qs, X34 and PG348qs and I can't seem to get one without at least 1 dead pixel. This just seems really weird though, as its so many spots and it's not super obvious. I really don't want to return it but if it is a bunch of fault pixels I think I might have to. Thanks!


could you show a close-up photo?


----------



## awartman

Quote:


> Some others may be able to comment better than me, but I'm not sure these are dead pixels. From my experience, you can easily spot dead pixels from further than a couple inches. They are usually fairly noticeable when looking at a uniform screen color.
> 
> I'll take a close look at mine tomorrow


Thank you. I am going to try sone stuff out tonight. Reduce the 166 back to 144hz, change dp cables, reduce my gpu overclock and try a different dp port. Ill report back with results.


----------



## awartman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> could you show a close-up photo?


I tried with my phone earlier but it was tough to get a decent shot since it has to be dark to see them easier. Any suggestions on how to take a decent photo? I only have my cell phone camera.


----------



## Astreon

Meanwhile, I guess I won't be receiving my 5th one tomorrow (shop slacks off), but here's a comparison between the u2412m and my best XB271HU, both are displaying same page, XB271HU on the left)



is the 2412m perfect? well, nope, but I can't really see any faults with a naked eye unless I specifically compare different parts of the screen and even then it's not a big difference. That's more or less what I'm used to when it comes to IPS displays.

on XB271HU, the tint difference is huge, it can also pretty much jump from yellow to blueish within several centimeters, which I find unacceptable.

My 5th one WILL be the last one. either it's good (doubtful by now), or I quit and wait for Samsung CHG70 (or CFG75, for the matter - if the purple smearing stuff is fixed in the G-sync revision, it may be a winner - I don't really mind the smaller size/resolution too much).


----------



## tbuttery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Meanwhile, I guess I won't be receiving my 5th one tomorrow (shop slacks off), but here's a comparison between the u2412m and my best XB271HU, both are displaying same page, XB271HU on the left)
> 
> 
> 
> is the 2412m perfect? well, nope, but I can't really see any faults with a naked eye unless I specifically compare different parts of the screen and even then it's not a big difference. That's more or less what I'm used to when it comes to IPS displays.
> 
> on XB271HU, the tint difference is huge, it can also pretty much jump from yellow to blueish within several centimeters, which I find unacceptable.
> 
> My 5th one WILL be the last one. either it's good (doubtful by now), or I quit and wait for Samsung CHG70 (or CFG75, for the matter - if the purple smearing stuff is fixed in the G-sync revision, it may be a winner - I don't really mind the smaller size/resolution too much).


I'm not sure if this will make a difference, but have you tried to calibrate the white point on your RGB gains?

I to had some yellowish tint, and as soon as I properly calibrated the display....perfectly white. Yours may be more of a uniformity issue, but I still think some proper calibrating may fix a little of the color issue....maybe. To be honest, the left doesn't look horrible, but who am i to say. I'm not terribly picky as the colors are amazing.


----------



## Astreon

of course







however, because of the drastic difference of temperature between the corner and the middle, it would always look bad.

I would live with it but I had the "oval in the middle" problem so I had to return it.


----------



## awartman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> could you show a close-up photo?


Okay here are two pics from my PG279Q that I returned. It is very similar to what I am seeing on the acer.




On the one image I have what I thought was a dead pixel circled, but you can see all around it the slight white dots. This is what I am seeing, but they are incredibly hard to spot even in the dark. you really need to look for them.


----------



## awartman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> could you show a close-up photo?


Okay here are two pics from my PG279Q that I returned. It is very similar to what I am seeing on the acer.




On the one image I have what I thought was a dead pixel circled, but you can see all around it the slight white dots. This is what I am seeing, but they are incredibly hard to spot even in the dark. The other image if you look closely you can see the little white dots all around. This is what I am seeing on the acer as well. I find it really hard to believe I got 2 monitors with that many dead pixels.


----------



## Jbravo33

playing overwatch at 164 FPS WOWZERS! AMAZEBALLZZZZ just not sure i can get use to 27" i will take down omen x tonight and just have this one up by itself for a few weeks and see.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awartman*
> 
> Okay here are two pics from my PG279Q that I returned. It is very similar to what I am seeing on the acer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the one image I have what I thought was a dead pixel circled, but you can see all around it the slight white dots. This is what I am seeing, but they are incredibly hard to spot even in the dark. The other image if you look closely you can see the little white dots all around. This is what I am seeing on the acer as well. I find it really hard to believe I got 2 monitors with that many dead pixels.


Have you checked if it's dust?


----------



## awartman

Yeah it's definitely not dust. I've cleaned it with a microfiber cloth and no improvement. I've also tried JSscreenfix on a few of them and it doesn't do anything. So far tonight ive tried lowering the 165hz overclock and that didn't help. I'll try different DP cables tomorrow.


----------



## Garconis

Any recommendations on hooking up Display Port to USB-C (Thunderbolt 3)? I was planning on a converter, but now see this cable that literally goes from Display Port to USB-C. But will it support an overclocked speed of 165Hz?

https://www.amazon.com/DisplayPort-ITANDA-Thunderbolt-Compatible-ChromeBook/dp/B06X9P2YRJ/ref=zg_bsnr_3015403011_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=JHC60ZM5HMDXPY8J06VF

My other video options on my laptop are HDMI (which is a no-go since it's an older HDMI), and a mini Display Port (which is already used by a 21:9 monitor). So I'm going to use my USB-C / Thunderbolt video port... but was wondering the best method to connect from that to the monitor's Display Port.


----------



## Jbravo33

cant find where I read this on forum, but am I correct that disabling gsync will result in faster input lag? my monitor at moment is 165 but game I play is around 110 on ultra so if I disable gsync i'm never hitting the 165. that make sense or did I read that wrong?


----------



## cskippy

That's been my experience. I can consistently acquire targets faster and respond to threats with Gsync OFF. Screen tearing is a ***** but I'll take it if it gives me a competitive edge.


----------



## ParlyShary

After 2 return I finally get a good one.
It's a Dec.2016 unit as the previous 2.
No BLB, minimal glow.
Color temp uniformity (the reason why I sent back the previous monitor) is still not perfect, but as it don't bother me I consider it good (for a non-professional monitor)
The interesting thing is that the monitor calibration was near perfect out of the box (to naked eyes), as opposed to the others which had a green/yellow tint. This one seems more bright as well, with better colors.
I can post some pics if someone is interested.


----------



## Astreon

I'm jealous









Please post the "grey pic". It shows the uniformity in a best way imho.

Mine arrives today and I'm pretty sure it's crap again. It's my 5th attempt.

Can't express how jealous I am regarding people who got great monitors in 1-3 attempts. For me, I guess 10 wouldn't be enough, lol.


----------



## ParlyShary

I think you should lower your expectations on this monitor, you will never get perfect uniformity.
Here is my grey:

Still not perfect but the best I've got so far.


----------



## Astreon

aww, left size is definitively yellow-tinted and the right side isn't, unless the photo exaggerates it.

But looks decent otherwise


----------



## ParlyShary

Yes this is the worst case scenario, and the photo exaggerate it.


----------



## tbuttery

I think you all are way too picky when it comes to this monitor. I realize it is $750 to purchase, but unless you shell out $1000++ on a professional monitor, you will never get perfect uniformity.

Are you editing photos, or playing games? Fire up a game, can you see the uniformity issues?

I do agree that the dead pixels, and BLB are major QC issues. But the remainder is a industry/technology wide issue. I looked at a grey, and black screen once when i bought my monitor. Deemed it good enough, and haven't looked at those screens since....since I primarily game and do some light photo editing on it....


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbuttery*
> 
> I think you all are way too picky when it comes to this monitor. I realize it is $750 to purchase, but unless you shell out $1000++ on a professional monitor, you will never get perfect uniformity.
> 
> Are you editing photos, or playing games? Fire up a game, can you see the uniformity issues?
> 
> I do agree that the dead pixels, and BLB are major QC issues. But the remainder is a industry/technology wide issue. I looked at a grey, and black screen once when i bought my monitor. Deemed it good enough, and haven't looked at those screens since....since I primarily game and do some light photo editing on it....


No, I am *not* picky, I've *NEVER* seen a screen, *ANY* screen, where white uniformity bothered me, and I've seen *DOZENS*.

This is the only screen I've seen where this is a HUGE issue on MULTIPLE pieces.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> No, I am *not* picky, I've *NEVER* seen a screen, *ANY* screen, where white uniformity bothered me, and I've seen *DOZENS*.
> 
> This is the only screen I've seen where this is a HUGE issue on MULTIPLE pieces.


I immediately ignore the absurd "too picky" comments. You'd think it's an Acer employee (or ASUS on the subject of the PG279Q).


----------



## Astreon

Yeah, it seems crazy that such large deviations would be considered OK.

5th piece: good white uniformity, but - you guessed it - big BLB in three spots (left lower corner and the typical spots at the top).

I'm sorry but this is garbage.


----------



## Astreon

if anyone is interested:



absolutely awful BLB in all corners. Lower left is strongest in real life, very "offensive" and sadly it's visible at daylight.

I'm done. No more ****ing AUO pathology.


----------



## Powergate

Did you just place it on your bed and made some 240p pictures with a really bad camera?








Well, no offense but this has no validity and will just spread more FUD.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> Did you just place it on your bed and made some 240p pictures with a really bad camera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no offense but this has no validity and will just spread more FUD.


It's a 16 mpix picture taken by xiaomi mi5 at manual settings. And trust me, it looks EXACTLY like that IRL. *EXACTLY* (the black levels and glow spots, I mean - IRL it's less orange, more brightly yellow colored). I played around with settings long enough to make it like IRL pitch black. The only deviation is that lower right corner is much more overpowering over the other corners IRL.

So I see no reason to take a sharper one or something.

Of course it's on my bed. Why would I want to unpack the stand if this thing is going back? just an extra pain in the butt to pack it up.


----------



## Powergate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> So I see no reason to take a sharper one or something.


Sure, it get's your point proven, with the "right" settings i can see bleed and glow everywhere.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Of course it's on my bed. Why would I want to unpack the stand if this thing is going back? just an extra pain in the butt to pack it up.


Well, maybe because it is not intended for this kind of "mounting".
But since you don't even bother for a correct testing, why even try a fifth monitor if all previous models were already "flawed"?


----------



## Astreon

come on mate your pic is extremely overexposed. That proves nothing, no montior looks like that IRL. I play with settings on my phone (exposure time and sensitivity) to make it resemble RL.

How is putting it on a stand going to change anything, mate?

also, why would I lie?


----------



## Astreon

here's a quick comparison of all three of my Dec 2016 monitors. Be aware that they were taken from different distance and sometimes different lighting, so they differ a bit from RL, but they are never overexposed a lot. What you see on them is perfectly visible IRL in the same spots, however, sometimes it's less intense, sometimes, it's more. However, it is very visible.



1st one had many BLB spots but they were actually less severe than on the photo (this one I think I overexposed a bit). Acceptable? yes, I think so. BLB was obviously there but unless it was 100% black room, I wasn't aware of it.

2nd one is underexposed, the left lower corner was actually quite obvious in the dark, BUT I could NOT see it in daylight. Acceptable? on the edge of yes and no, but ultimately could live with it.

3rd one: this one is more or less properly exposed. BLB is big on this one. Lower left corner is sadly visible in daylight on black backgrounds.

From best to worst: 1st, 2nd, 3rd ---> where 1st was fully acceptable and 2nd was so-so.

Now, for white balance, best to worst: 3rd, 1st, 2nd ---> where 3rd was actually excellent.

In other words, if I could pair 1st monitor's backlight with 3rd monitor's uniformity, I'd consider myself perfectly happy! but sorry, nope









Sorry for much negativity but I'm just disappointed, that's all. I'm turning my attention to other models. Congratulations to all that have won the lottery. It's a great monitor if you get one that does not bother you.


----------



## Powergate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> come on mate your pic is extremely overexposed. That proves nothing, no montior looks like that IRL.


I know, this was just to mock the small bad quality photos that suggest abnormal glow.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> How is putting it on a stand going to change anything, mate?


Never done this kind of mounting, but you might assume that it would change the emphasis, cause more strain at the corners.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> also, why would I lie?


Not intentionally, but according to your post history you were already dissatisfied and prejudiced. The "too picky" comment might be exaggerated, but since this monitor has other advantages than uniformity and not every unit is flawed it has a little truth.


----------



## Astreon

Yep, I guess that's true. my 1st and 2nd Dec2016 ones were mounted on a stand and placed on a desk, btw.


----------



## Powergate

I'm not saying you are lying or intentionally trying to spread FUD.
I tested three recent devices (from December 2016), none of them got excessive glow, bleeding or quality control issues like dead pixel and dust inclusion.
Uniformity was and is a problem, never denied that.
I might be just lucky or you were unlucky with your units.

However, my point is: someone who is interested in those 144hz IPS display will be deterred by bad user reports and might end up buying a device that is even worse (i was in that situation).


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> I'm not saying you are lying or intentionally trying to spread FUD.
> I tested three recent devices (from December 2016), none of them got excessive glow, bleeding or quality control issues like dead pixel and dust inclusion.
> Uniformity was and is a problem, never denied that.
> 
> I might be just lucky or you were unlucky with your units.
> However, my point is: someone who is interested in those 144hz IPS display will be deterred by bad user reports and might end up buying a device that is even worse (i was in that situation).


I agree, my intention however is not to spread false/improper info, but to give my genuine feelings on the purchase.

Am I picky? i don't honestly think so. I think I can accept a LOT more BLB than most people here do. On the pics I posted, I'd accept 1st and 2nd despite some BLB, the only BLB that makes me cringe is when it's visible when my lights are turned on. That's my "point of NOPE".
White balance... I'm not THAT picky. Like I said, it never bothered me in any device I owned or seen, and I've seen/owned dozens. even my u2412m isn't perfect here, left upper part is reddish, rest is more white, but it definitively isn't noticeable without looking for it.


----------



## Garconis

Wish people would stop complaining about BLB and help a brother out:
Quote:


> Any recommendations on hooking up Display Port to USB-C (Thunderbolt 3)? I was planning on a converter, but now see this cable that literally goes from Display Port to USB-C. But will it support an overclocked speed of 165Hz?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/DisplayPort-ITANDA-Thunderbolt-Compatible-ChromeBook/dp/B06X9P2YRJ/ref=zg_bsnr_3015403011_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=JHC60ZM5HMDXPY8J06VF
> 
> My other video options on my laptop are HDMI (which is a no-go since it's an older HDMI), and a mini Display Port (which is already used by a 21:9 monitor). So I'm going to use my USB-C / Thunderbolt video port... but was wondering the best method to connect from that to the monitor's Display Port.


----------



## tbuttery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garconis*
> 
> Wish people would stop complaining about BLB and help a brother out:


ROFL!!!

Funny, but unfortunately I cannot help you out. Never used Thunderbolt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I agree, my intention however is not to spread false/improper info, but to give my genuine feelings on the purchase.
> 
> Am I picky? i don't honestly think so. I think I can accept a LOT more BLB than most people here do. On the pics I posted, I'd accept 1st and 2nd despite some BLB, the only BLB that makes me cringe is when it's visible when my lights are turned on. That's my "point of NOPE".
> White balance... I'm not THAT picky. Like I said, it never bothered me in any device I owned or seen, and I've seen/owned dozens. even my u2412m isn't perfect here, left upper part is reddish, rest is more white, but it definitively isn't noticeable without looking for it.


Then why not stick with one of the first two??
I'm still sticking to my original comment. My monitor still has some BLB, but guess what?? I can;t see it while I am gaming at night or during the day. So, the refresh rate, good color, and GYSNC outweigh the slight BLB. I have a buddy that has a Dell Ultra Sharp with similar issues, but he deals with it.

Go get a TN panel if you want good uniformity (Straight on Viewing angle) and no BLB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I immediately ignore the absurd "too picky" comments. You'd think it's an Acer employee (or ASUS on the subject of the PG279Q).


Yep....you got me....ACER employee here....


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbuttery*
> 
> Then why not stick with one of the first two??


Do I need to repeat myself 9001 times?
The first one had blue corner and a strange OVAL in the middle.
The 2nd one was half yellowish, half blue-ish.
Both are unacceptable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbuttery*
> 
> I'm still sticking to my original comment. My monitor still has some BLB, but guess what?? I can;t see it while I am gaming at night or during the day.


That's nice. Too bad I can see it while I am gaming during the day, so... how is your comment actually related to the situation? you obviously have a better panel then I do with my final attempt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbuttery*
> 
> So, the refresh rate, good color, and GYSNC outweigh the slight BLB. I have a buddy that has a Dell Ultra Sharp with similar issues, but he deals with it.


I do not intend to "get over" something that is an obvious manufacturing flaw that should not be there for that place, especially not for 850$. You really sound like an Acer employee man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbuttery*
> 
> Go get a TN panel if you want good uniformity (Straight on Viewing angle) and no BLB.


No thanks, I'd rather stick to... every other IPS screen I've seen in my life. All of them are perfectly acceptable with uniformity. No need for any TN panels.


----------



## tbuttery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Do I need to repeat myself 9001 times?
> The first one had blue corner and a strange OVAL in the middle.
> The 2nd one was half yellowish, half blue-ish.
> Both are unacceptable.
> That's nice. Too bad I can see it while I am gaming during the day, so... how is your comment actually related to the situation? you obviously have a better panel then I do with my final attempt.
> I do not intend to "get over" something that is an obvious manufacturing flaw that should not be there for that place, especially not for 850$. You really sound like an Acer employee man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks, I'd rather stick to... every other IPS screen I've seen in my life. All of them are perfectly acceptable with uniformity. No need for any TN panels.


Well it seems like the solution is pretty simple....get another panel manufacture







. Maybe try the Asus....you might end up only trying 4 times, but no promises.

I'd really like to see a picture on how you see the BLB while gaming, but that might be too difficult to capture. You must have you brightness jacked to 100....mine's at 25







.


----------



## ParlyShary

Don't forget that your expectations grow as you send back monitors after monitors.
I understand your pain but it seems like you will never be satisfied.
As a final attempt I would order 2 or 3 monitors (or as many you can afford) and keep the best one. If even the best one is bad to you then stop, you have to put a limit at some point.


----------



## awartman

Well I have tried a few things now. Reducing the overclock back down to 144hz, reducing my gpu overclock, changing DP cables and trying the monitor on a different computer didn't do anything. The little bright dots are still all there. I am fairly sure they aren't dead pixels, they look to be maybe about 1/4 the size of a pixel. There is one or two that is visible up to about 18 inches away, but only if you find it up close first. I am guessing there is maybe 60 or so of them on the screen. It's much easier to see them if its completely dark in the room with an all black screen. Any idea what these could be? Its like dust all over the monitor but it's definitely something with the panel. I had the exact same thing with a PG279Q i returned to newegg but they weren't ever able to find any dead pixels. Can anyone else try having a really close look at a black screen in a dark room and see if they see any REALLY small bring dots all around? I have until friday to RMA but they are completely unnoticeable during normal use so I might just keep it. Thanks!


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParlyShary*
> 
> Don't forget that your expectations grow as you send back monitors after monitors.
> I understand your pain but it seems like you will never be satisfied.
> As a final attempt I would order 2 or 3 monitors (or as many you can afford) and keep the best one. If even the best one is bad to you then stop, you have to put a limit at some point.


actually, my expectations drop, not grow









But nah, I'm past the "final attempt" mark. There's a saying that insanity is doing the same thing and expecting a different outcome. After 5 attempts, another try would be insanity in my book. Shame, because it is a beautiful looking monitor.


----------



## Icte

Hi!

Does Acer XB271HU really have the same panel as ASUS PG279Q or is there a different model for the Acer one? Looking at the pictures, most of the PG279Q have a yellowish tint while the Acer ones have silver making me believe there must be a difference in the model as well? Also, I read somewhere that the latency is higher with the Acer monitor as well than the ASUS one - is this true?

One more question - how do you know what the manufacturing date is on the ASUS monitor? I saw a box recently and it had a sticker on the side but there was no mention of any date, e.g. no DECEMBER 2016 or anything. Just a serial number.


----------



## jdj9

Hello everyone.

I'm here to post my own experience with the XB271HU.

After checking out all 713 pages of this post and looking at all images posted here i got a pretty good idea of what is going on with this monitor. Of course i could not read all comments, there were thousands, but i read a lot of them.

So:

Build: December 2016
Brightness: 25 (above that is hurting my eyes)

The pictures were taken with by phone, HTC One M8 and are from the viewing distance.

The first picture was taken at ISO 1600 but is over exaggerated by the camera.



The second picture was taken at ISO 800 and it is much closer to what i am seeing.



I could not use less than ISO 800 because nothing is detected by my phone. I guess its camera is not that good at night.

During normal use, i don't see anything of the above it is great. But when i play a game, the bottom right is noticeable in dark scenes. For example see below a scene of Far Cry Primal. I dived into the water which is very dark and these two pictures show almost exactly what i am seeing.





And lastly this is picture under normal daytime scene in Far Cry Primal.



So, thoughts?

I've used it for about 2 days now, around 12-14 total hours of use. Shall i give it time? That bottom right is kind of irritating to me =/


----------



## Astreon

Never accept something that bothers you. It will never stop.

That being said, I'd not be irritated by such BLB.


----------



## Garconis

Is this entire thread dedicated to BLB issues?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garconis*
> 
> Is this entire thread dedicated to BLB issues?


Since BLB is a main feature of the monitor, yes.


----------



## cskippy

Lol feature...


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Hi, yesterday i received Acer XB271HU from Amazon for 785 euro and i suspect its not a new. There are some hair inside the box and the box looks very old and had no tape on the sides. However monitor itself has no real visible prints of using, but anyway i feel not really good about it. I paid full price without any discounts and got that. So i prolly send it back soon. Can't check atm if it has any BLB or dead Pixels, but soon will do.

My questions:

_1) is there a software to check how long this Monitor was active?_

2) *Anyone here from Germany* who bought recently XB271HU and it was a *new revision*? Im curious from what shop should i buy it, because Amazon did real **** with me this time.
Btw my was manufactured in *Februar 2016*,i think its old. I want something newer.


----------



## Astreon

they sure have sent you an old piece from the depths of their storages.


----------



## Powergate

February 2016 is indeed very old, most recent version is December 2016, probably 2017 by now.

You can check the uptime on the service menu: poweroff display -> press left button and power on.


----------



## Astreon

I believe January 2017 is the newest. Acer reported some problems with parts in March, IIRC the manufacuring was temporarily stopped.


----------



## Powergate

Astreon, i got a personal tip for you.








The Acer XF270HUA uses the same interior as the XB271HU, it is simply the same device without G-Sync but FreeSync instead and costs 250-300€ less.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> Astreon, i got a personal tip for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Acer XF270HUA uses the same interior as the XB271HU, it is simply the same device without G-Sync but FreeSync instead and costs 250-300€ less.


it's not being sold in my country


----------



## Powergate

That's unfortunate, maybe ordering one from a neighboring country?
It's a pretty good deal for ~500€, since you get a newer 144hz panel with less quality control issues, makes even bleeding or uniformity issues a lot more acceptable.


----------



## Astreon

By the way, you're sure it's not the M270 v2.3 display?


----------



## Powergate

Of course, that's the point.









http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c5/c5535e6d_asus.jpeg


----------



## Astreon

interesting! Well, if it ever appears in my country, I might give it a try. I bought samsung CFG70 today. While my initial feelings were "meh", they kinda improved after the calibration. It does have the green trailing thing though (mfg January 2017, I think), though. It's quite subtle (I could only reproduce it on a small zone of the CS picture) but it's there.


----------



## Powergate

It's not so bad i guess, although the 1080p would be a major downside for me. Is the uniformity and bleeding better than the Acer?


----------



## Astreon

oh, most definitively.

BLB - zero.
Uniformity is sort of weird, IRL feels great, but on solid grey there's a weird brigther vertical line in the middle (1cm width). I guess it's ok.

1080p isn't the best things ever, but at 70cm it's completely acceptable. if you lean in closer, the graininess hits you though.

Because it's smaller than XB271HU, the pixel pitch isn't awful at 1080p.


----------



## e4stw00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Anyone here from Germany who bought recently XB271HU and it was a *new revision*? Im curious from what shop should i buy it, because Amazon did real **** with me this time.
> Btw my was manufactured in *Februar 2016*,i think its old. I want something newer.


Got mine 2 weeks ago from Amazon Germany - manufactured in December 16.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> February 2016 is indeed very old, most recent version is December 2016, probably 2017 by now.
> 
> You can check the uptime on the service menu: poweroff display -> press left button and power on.


Thanks man! It was active for 6 hours. Definitely someone used it before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> Got mine 2 weeks ago from Amazon Germany - manufactured in December 16.


I guess i should try again Amazon then, and tell them that i want a new one and december version.

Ty!


----------



## ParlyShary

Why do you absolutely want a December's one? The one you've got is flawed?
If it suits you beside being "old" ,sending it back is a really stupid idea considering the probability to receive a far worst monitor.


----------



## Astreon

Well, the Feb 2016 one will have the firmware bug with a row of pixels in the middle disappearing, for once.

But I suppose one can live with that if rest doesn't suck (the usual: uniformity and BLB).


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParlyShary*
> 
> Why do you absolutely want a December's one? The one you've got is flawed?
> If it suits you beside being "old" ,sending it back is a really stupid idea considering the probability to receive a far worst monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Well, the Feb 2016 one will have the firmware bug with a row of pixels in the middle disappearing, for once.
> 
> But I suppose one can live with that if rest doesn't suck (the usual: uniformity and BLB).


I guess there was a reason why this Monitor was send back from someone, most likely BLB Lottery.. Im almost sure it has BLB or Pixels. But can't check it atm. Gonna check it on Tuesday.


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> Got mine 2 weeks ago from Amazon Germany - manufactured in December 16.


How is it? Can you post pictures?


----------



## Astreon

feel free to check mine. Three Dec 2016 pieces, see page 712.


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> feel free to check mine. Three Dec 2016 pieces, see page 712.


Well the second one is similar to mine.

Is is BLB issue caused by the thin bezel?


----------



## Astreon

No, but iirc it's harder to get a blb -free panel if you have thin bezels.


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> No, but iirc it's harder to get a blb -free panel if you have thin bezels.


I don't think i will be ever buying again an IPS monitor. I prefer to use a TN panel with less attractive image quality (not an issue in games and movies tbh) and have zero problems.

I also have the Dell S2716DG TN panel monitor which i replaced with this new XB271HU because i don't have a lot of space on my desk to keep both. I think i might send back the Acer and keep the Dell one. The only thing keeping me from doing this is the text ghosting issue i have with the Dell when i scroll while browsing. I don't know if this is a common issue or if my Dell is defective. I am looking into another forum right now to see if others have this issue.

If they do, i will be in a dilemma. Acer with BLB or Dell with text ghosting?

***, it is impossible to get a good gaming g-sync monitor without issues.

These videos are not mine, but show the problem that i got:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBm3k8xeObw&t=10s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT-NOm7NqxU

The 2nd one is a bit worse for that guy.


----------



## Madhawk1995

idk how to delete


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awartman*
> 
> Okay here are two pics from my PG279Q that I returned. It is very similar to what I am seeing on the acer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the one image I have what I thought was a dead pixel circled, but you can see all around it the slight white dots. This is what I am seeing, but they are incredibly hard to spot even in the dark. you really need to look for them.


ewwwww, thats what the bottom of my dell tn looked like. Dell s2716dg. I sold both of them now have 2 ips predators and they don't do that. Costco QC FTW!


----------



## awartman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> ewwwww, thats what the bottom of my dell tn looked like. Dell s2716dg. I sold both of them now have 2 ips predators and they don't do that. Costco QC FTW!


Did you figure out what it was or what was causing it? Its really weird because its not the whole pixel lighting up and it only shows up on black. Pixels look fine on other colors. Ive had 2 of these panels in a row that have this.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awartman*
> 
> Did you figure out what it was or what was causing it? Its really weird because its not the whole pixel lighting up and it only shows up on black. Pixels look fine on other colors. Ive had 2 of these panels in a row that have this.


Bro I have no clue. I thought that ulgy purple **** on the edges was just the latest TN panel flaw. The dell TN is amazing compared to every other **** TN panel tbh. But my acer do not have these issues. Btw the panel on the Acer is a newer version of same Asus panel. I have some dead subpixels but better color uniformity on one the other has less uniformity more glow but still a sexy ass monitor compared to everything else available.

The only baby I'll give em up for is an Asus pg279uq once that's $500. Don't see that happening in 2 years so idc. I'm happy with my setup for next 2 years.


----------



## e4stw00t

Ran into one setting called "Unsupported Timing Retrain(reboot after change)" - can't find anything searching for that term on the webz.

Should i keep On or Off?


----------



## Astreon

by the way guys, this may sound crazy but I think that I can remove most of my last piece's BLB by applying two clamps on the bottom bezel, lol. No monitor "modding" would be necessary. I can do it with fingers (not much pressure is necessary) and it works. the BLB gets to acceptable levels if there's pressure applied to the lower bezel. of course there's still the upper BLB which can't be fixed, but perhaps doing some "warmup" will make it go away, lol/

I would just return it but it's a piece with great white uniformity, fully acceptable, it's just that the BLB is a bit over the top. >__> And there's literally nothing, NOTHING on the market that's worth putting interest in atm if you want an 144hz IPS. Sadly.

Either way, here's my 5th again, mounted on the stand this time (Masochism I guess):


----------



## ParlyShary

Can we see the clamps plz?


----------



## Astreon

haha I'd have to buy them first







just an idea of mine.

For comparsion sake, here's the XB271HU right next to CFG70 (no signal on that one, though, so the brightness is probably MAX).



sorry for potato focus.


----------



## e4stw00t

I noticed some minor clouding on the bottom right hand corner and want to run the built in burn in mode to see if I can minimize it further.

Any idea how long I am supposed to run it and if I should do so at 100% brightness?


----------



## Astreon

how do you access the burn in mode?

More photos. What's interesting is that XB271HU is actually darker on reasonable night brightness than CFG70 on reasonable night brightness.

(10% on XB271HU, 20% on CFG70).



it also looks darker @ desktop, due to better coating. Blacks look blacker despite the BLB. Interesting.

Here's a quick photo of both of these showing a doom screenshot (sadly it's 1080p, so on XB271HU it's interpolated and blurred).



keep in mind that the image isn't calibrated on XB271HU on that photo (excessive green).


----------



## e4stw00t

You can enable it by holding the leftmost button when turning the monitor on. On the then shown settings screen you can enable it - actually it gets enabled simply by accessing that menu.

Once active it will run the burn in mode if the monitor is active but no other signal is received (PC powered down).

Just no clue if I should run it at 100% brightness (guess so) and for how long.


----------



## Astreon

Thanks, I'll try it out, maybe it will help with the BLB.


----------



## Powergate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I would just return it but it's a piece with great white uniformity, fully acceptable


Show us a photo.








-> http://cdn.overclock.net/e/eb/eb17a54b_test.png


----------



## Astreon

Since that post I've found multiple issues with that monitor. But yeah, uniformity is good. No BLB. Cons include coil whine and blurry text, which sadly kill it in my eyes. the XB271HU sadly looks way better

Maybe I should try with Asus MG279Q. It's a freesync one but in mu country it's 1000 PLN cheaper than XB271HU (XB271HU = 3500 PLN, Asus MG279Q = 2500 PLN).

Spending 1000 PLN on g-sync seems silly.


----------



## Powergate

A uniformity photo of the fifth XB271. Asus MG279Q uses the V2.3 panel, don't need to add any more info besides good luck.








~200€ is the default extra charge for the G-Sync module and as always; don't pay extra if you won't use it.


----------



## cskippy

If you have a good XB271HU KEEP IT!!!!! THese are rare unicorns! Lol, just kidding...kind of...


----------



## Astreon

I'll post the pic tomorrow.

Powergate, check your PM


----------



## Astreon

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> If you have a good XB271HU KEEP IT!!!!! THese are rare unicorns! Lol, just kidding...kind of...


My last isn't good regarding BLB, as you can see on the photos, but it's excellent otherwise.


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try it out, maybe it will help with the BLB.


I'm interest to know the results of this


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> by the way guys, this may sound crazy but I think that I can remove most of my last piece's BLB by applying two clamps on the bottom bezel, lol. No monitor "modding" would be necessary. I can do it with fingers (not much pressure is necessary) and it works. the BLB gets to acceptable levels if there's pressure applied to the lower bezel. of course there's still the upper BLB which can't be fixed, but perhaps doing some "warmup" will make it go away, lol/
> 
> I would just return it but it's a piece with great white uniformity, fully acceptable, it's just that the BLB is a bit over the top. >__> And there's literally nothing, NOTHING on the market that's worth putting interest in atm if you want an 144hz IPS. Sadly.
> 
> Either way, here's my 5th again, mounted on the stand this time (Masochism I guess):


So should i press the plastic bezel just above the power button?


----------



## Powergate

You can't fix bleeding on a borderless design, the frame is mounted on the display itself. On previous designs this was the other way around, so the frame put pressure on the display border which caused bleeding.

Although you might try loosen the screws, not sure if it will improve anything:


----------



## Astreon

So how is this one superior to the others? In xb270hu you could at least go creative with some duct tape. all you can do with xb271hu is return it and keep playing the lottery.


----------



## Powergate

How should i know? Try an Asus MG279Q if you are not satisfied with your fifth XB271HU or Samsung C24.


----------



## Garconis

Any recommendations on hooking up Display Port to USB-C (Thunderbolt 3)? I was planning on a converter, but now see this cable that literally goes from Display Port to USB-C. But will it support an overclocked speed of 165Hz?

https://www.amazon.com/DisplayPort-ITANDA-Thunderbolt-Compatible-ChromeBook/dp/B06X9P2YRJ/ref=zg_bsnr_3015403011_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=JHC60ZM5HMDXPY8J06VF

My other video options on my laptop are HDMI (which is a no-go since it's an older HDMI), and a mini Display Port (which is already used by a 21:9 monitor). So I'm going to use my USB-C / Thunderbolt video port... but was wondering the best method to connect from that to the monitor's Display Port.


----------



## e4stw00t

Short bump as hasn't been answered yet - would appreciate your input.

Ran into one setting called "Unsupported Timing Retrain" - can't find anything searching for that term on the webz.

Should i keep On or Off?

Also noticed some minor clouding on the bottom right hand corner and want to run the built in burn in mode to see if I can minimize it further.

Any idea how long I am supposed to run it and if I should do so at 100% brightness?


----------



## Astreon

nah, no amount of burning in can change anything. The panel is "blessed" by excessive BLB. End of story.

here's what I consider perfectly acceptable grey uniformity tho:



it may not look perfect on the photo but I can't spot any obvious temperature shifting IRL = completely acceptable. While the upper part is slightly warmer, the difference isn't as big as in my previous panels and I can't notice it while browsing.


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> You can't fix bleeding on a borderless design, the frame is mounted on the display itself. On previous designs this was the other way around, so the frame put pressure on the display border which caused bleeding.
> 
> Although you might try loosen the screws, not sure if it will improve anything:


Have you tried it? I wanna try this but i am worried about warranty tbh...

If loosening the screws truly helps i will do it, so if anyone tried it, please come forward


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdj9*
> 
> Have you tried it? I wanna try this but i am worried about warranty tbh...
> 
> If loosening the screws truly helps i will do it, so if anyone tried it, please come forward


I really doubt it. I'm not going to try it anyway, as I want to return the monitor tomorrow.

There are no screws in the back so it's really hard to remove the plastic cover without scratching it and I don't want to scratch things I want to return.


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> So how is this one superior to the others? In xb270hu you could at least go creative with some duct tape. all you can do with xb271hu is return it and keep playing the lottery.


lol that's true.


----------



## Astreon

by the way guys, this panel is sadly amazing enough that it already makes me wanna try another one.

CFG70 looks like poo in comparison. No contest. The colors are fine on it after calibration but the sharpness is just a pain, the AG coating is not as good, there's some coil whine as well.


----------



## Powergate

@Astreon
Disassembling is easy enough, just remove the five screws and pry it open:








Btw, really like your posting with your complete change of mind every few hours.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> Btw, really like your posting with your complete change of mind every few hours.


That's the effect of desperation. I want this screen, but I can't accept the flaws, even though I try to convince myself


----------



## Astreon

@Powergate

Could you please elaborate why the MG279Q would be even worse of a lottery?

The thing I like about trying the MG279Q is:

1. PRICE (650$ for MG279Q, 900$ - yes 900$ - for XB271HU) - I'd honestly rather add that 250$ towards 1080Ti or Vega over my 1080 GTX.
2. I seem to be hexed with Acers, lol


----------



## Powergate

I have already, but does it really matter?
Just try it, maybe you get lucky with your first device.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> @Powergate
> 
> Could you please elaborate why the MG279Q would be even worse of a lottery?
> 
> The thing I like about trying the MG279Q is:
> 
> 1. PRICE (650$ for MG279Q, 900$ - yes 900$ - for XB271HU) - I'd honestly rather add that 250$ towards 1080Ti or Vega over my 1080 GTX.
> 2. I seem to be hexed with Acers, lol


lol bro they're not $900. Second, G sync and ULMB is AWESOME! Third, don't buy Asus products because customer service.

Edit: I have 2 not perfect panels but enough for me to be happy.


----------



## Astreon

@Power
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> lol bro they're not $900.


yes they are, sadly.

http://www.ceneo.pl/43073159

(the cheapest one is actually an exposition unit, so I can't count that as new).

Poland isn't known for best prices.

Now if I were living in the States, and had a Costco near to pick it up for 600$ - I wouldn't bother with junk like Asus, but if one is 900$ and the other is 650$.... I'm not paying 250$ for G-sync and no bezels, no way.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> lol bro they're not $900.


Yeah, they're $1000 where I live.


----------



## Powergate

Get the XF270HUA from Amazon.de for 530€.


----------



## Astreon

but is it the HUA version?

the photo & title (Acer XF270Hbmjdprz) suggest something else


----------



## Powergate

Do i really need to answer this silly question?

Edit:
Seems like they add their own affiliate links, so you are (most likely) not trolling.








Try this:

Code:



Code:


www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01IHFIVQ4


----------



## Astreon

not trolling, mate







here's what I see after clicking on either of the links you have provided:



maybe the XF270HUA can't be sent to Poland, that's why they redirect me to the closest thing possible.


----------



## Powergate

I think that is just a placeholder title, it will show the same for me when i change the language:



Here is a photo of the HUA package:



As long as the model number match, it should be the correct device.

Edit:
Model numbers are:

Code:



Code:


Acer XF270HUA -> UM.HX0EE.A01
Acer XF270HU -> UM.HX0EE.001
Acer XF270H -> UM.HX0EE.002


----------



## Astreon

I get the proper model displayed only when I pick DE language. Maybe I should simply buy it with German language selected


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Also, i tested my Acer monitor (that one which was already opened).

It has almost no BLB but atleast 1 dead pixel, maybe more, but i didnt look for more.

Now im thinking should i get a new one Acer 27, or look for some 24 inch, because 27 is too big? I think my eyes are a bit too low and monitor is too high...

Paper = eyes


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Also, i tested my Acer monitor (that one which was already opened).
> 
> It has almost no BLB but atleast 1 dead pixel, maybe more, but i didnt look for more.
> 
> Now im thinking should i get a new one Acer 27, or look for some 24 inch, because 27 is too big? I think my eyes are a bit too low and monitor is too high...
> 
> Paper = eyes


Lmao I would say monitor is still too low. But you do you bro. I got of these puppies on arms and they're great. But it's totally understandable if your desk isn't that big. I tried to go ultrawide with one of these 27 and it was too big. I want redesigning the space just for that Monitor (ultrawide).


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Can you guys show on what lvl of your eyes your 27 inch stays? Foto for example.


----------



## Astreon

you have quite a small desk. I'd go with a smaller monitor TBH. 25 inch would be perfect.

And dead pixels are instant return to me.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garconis*
> 
> Any recommendations on hooking up Display Port to USB-C (Thunderbolt 3)? I was planning on a converter, but now see this cable that literally goes from Display Port to USB-C. But will it support an overclocked speed of 165Hz?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/DisplayPort-ITANDA-Thunderbolt-Compatible-ChromeBook/dp/B06X9P2YRJ/ref=zg_bsnr_3015403011_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=JHC60ZM5HMDXPY8J06VF
> 
> My other video options on my laptop are HDMI (which is a no-go since it's an older HDMI), and a mini Display Port (which is already used by a 21:9 monitor). So I'm going to use my USB-C / Thunderbolt video port... but was wondering the best method to connect from that to the monitor's Display Port.


You have to get a VESA certified USB-C with DisplayPort Alt mode - either if you choose to go with cable or adapter/converter.

That cable you linked is not VESA certified. It may work, but you may have issues like wake from sleep or video stuff later on. It may not work with 2560 x 1440 144Hz because it requires more bandwidth than a 4K 60Hz monitor. But if it works for you keep us updated.

The testing and certification methods was recently introduced during CES 2017 - so any Type-C cable or connection type for your monitor was made or released before that date is definitely not VESA certified or compliant.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> you have quite a small desk. I'd go with a smaller monitor TBH. 25 inch would be perfect.
> 
> And dead pixels are instant return to me.


Well i can actually push monitor even further, its like 70-90 cm. The only thing that bother me is that height of this monitor. I think its too high for my head, because i get used to 15.6 inch notebook, which was low =_=


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Also, i tested my Acer monitor (that one which was already opened).
> 
> It has almost no BLB but atleast 1 dead pixel, maybe more, but i didnt look for more.
> 
> Now im thinking should i get a new one Acer 27, or look for some 24 inch, because 27 is too big? I think my eyes are a bit too low and monitor is too high...
> 
> Paper = eyes


If it is not much of trouble, could you please post a couple of pictures of a BLB test?


----------



## Astreon

and grey uniformity


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Wow im very impressed with those Photo results. In real life i see ABSOLUT no BLB, but on Photo its soo ugly.

Its 100% and 50% brightness. But usually i use 20% for gaming.





I STILL CANT DECIDE what should i do. 2 ways:

1) Order a new one Acer XB271 HU.
2) Buy Samsung C24FG70FQU

Samsung has soo many drawbacks like unclear text, overheating, ghosting, no g-sync and etc.
But costs also 500 euro less (300 euro vs 785 euro)
And also 24 inch, which suits me better (my neck is already tired because im always looking upwards with Acer!)

Help me with decision! I can't decide!


----------



## Astreon

it looks ugly because the photo is completely overexposed.

but even by the overexposed photo there's literally only 2 small bleed spot on the top (near center, to the left and right).


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Can you guys show on what lvl of your eyes your 27 inch stays? Foto for example.


For proper ergonomics, your eyes should be the same height as the top of the monitor.


----------



## ParlyShary

ZhopkaPopka You don't have any problem besides the height of the monitor? If It's true that you monitor is perfect then buy a new desk!
Edit: I just read you have some dead pixels, I would return it.

I still don't get why you buy this monitor.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParlyShary*
> 
> ZhopkaPopka You don't have any problem besides the height of the monitor? If It's true that you monitor is perfect then buy a new desk!
> Edit: I just read you have some dead pixels, I would return it.
> 
> I still don't get why you buy this monitor.


I will return it tomorrow but need to decide first, should i get money back or same but new Acer..

What desk should i use for it? I always thought i have a perfect desk for big monitors....

Maybee i should get used to it, because i had 15 inch notebook for 2 years. Ofc 27 inch monitor feels a bit strange now.


----------



## Astreon

the monitor is perfect from 80 cm IMHO. If you can sit 80 cm away from the screen, it's no way too big, it's perfect.


----------



## ParlyShary

"Should I buy a 300$ monitor or a 800$ monitor" is not really a viable question.
For the desk, if you want larger monitor you need more depth.


----------



## ParlyShary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> the monitor is perfect from 80 cm IMHO. If you can sit 80 cm away from the screen, it's no way too big, it's perfect.


That means you need a really big (deep) desk, I mean 120cm depth's desks are not very common.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

I can push this monitor and sit 90 cm from it. But it start to feel like it is too far. 80 cm is perfect spot yes.

I fell uncomfortable to look at browser tabs for example, which are located on the top.

Sooo, this red zone is where my eyes are, because my spine is bent.



Or maybe im just tired today and should give another try tomorrow.


----------



## ParlyShary

So, what's the problem?


----------



## awartman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awartman*
> 
> Okay here are two pics from my PG279Q that I returned. It is very similar to what I am seeing on the acer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the one image I have what I thought was a dead pixel circled, but you can see all around it the slight white dots. This is what I am seeing, but they are incredibly hard to spot even in the dark. you really need to look for them.


Well I managed to get a closer look using a macro app on my phone. It looks like all of the dots are bright green subpixels. Only a part of the green sub pixel is brighter than the rest. Its mabye 1/3 of the sub pixel and there are probably 100 of them on my monitor (both this one and the pg279q that I returned). Seems really weird. They are not overly noticeable in regular use so I am going to keep it, but it seems really weird that I got two panels in a row with 100's of these crazy partially bright sub pixels.


----------



## Astreon

Meanwhile I took the advice from @Powergate and decided to give Acer XF270HUA a try, placed an order on amazon.de. The price is fantastic, but for some reason the delivery time is awful (3-5 weeks!?). Maybe they're out of stock temporarily. We'll see.

Amazon is generally known for great user service, so I hope that in case I get yet another JUNK, I'll be able to exchange it without much hassle.

I hope it won't take 3-5 weeks every time, though...









if this works, I just saved 1100 PLN which is roughly 31.5% price of XB271HU in Poland. Just for the G-sync... that's madness.

If I can get my hands on an acceptable XF270HUA, I'll totally buy Vega next. The G-sync tax is ridiculous and that 1100 PLN + whatever cash I get for selling GTX1080 will go towards VEGA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awartman*
> 
> Well I managed to get a closer look using a macro app on my phone. It looks like all of the dots are bright green subpixels. Only a part of the green sub pixel is brighter than the rest. Its mabye 1/3 of the sub pixel and there are probably 100 of them on my monitor (both this one and the pg279q that I returned). Seems really weird. They are not overly noticeable in regular use so I am going to keep it, but it seems really weird that I got two panels in a row with 100's of these crazy partially bright sub pixels.


I had the same stuff on my last XB271HU. I had a few bright dots, but they were NOT subpixels. They could actually go away after a massage, then reappear out of nowhere, slowly. It feels like dust stuck on the light diffuser, lol. Those things were really tiny, very bright green sparkles. Smaller then subpixels.


----------



## awartman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Meanwhile I took the advice from @Powergate and decided to give Acer XF270HUA a try, placed an order on amazon.de. The price is fantastic, but for some reason the delivery time is awful (3-5 weeks!?). Maybe they're out of stock temporarily. We'll see.
> 
> Amazon is generally known for great user service, so I hope that in case I get yet another JUNK, I'll be able to exchange it without much hassle.
> 
> I hope it won't take 3-5 weeks every time, though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this works, I just saved 1100 PLN which is roughly 31.5% price of XB271HU in Poland. Just for the G-sync... that's madness.
> 
> If I can get my hands on an acceptable XF270HUA, I'll totally buy Vega next. The G-sync tax is ridiculous and that 1100 PLN + whatever cash I get for selling GTX1080 will go towards VEGA.
> I had the same stuff on my last XB271HU. I had a few bright dots, but they were NOT subpixels. They could actually go away after a massage, then reappear out of nowhere, slowly. It feels like dust stuck on the light diffuser, lol. Those things were really tiny, very bright green sparkles. Smaller then subpixels.


Hmm, that sounds like it looks like what I have. When really zooming in it looks like an oddly shaped bright spot on the green subpixels. I haven't massaged them much but there is so many it's not really worth while. If you had them as well I guess it's not as isolated as I thought.


----------



## Astreon

I did, but only a couple. Maybe 5-10. They were small, very bright and I could make them go away if i massaged the spot properly. Then, i could also make them reappear with a flick of hand, which made me think that they are dust particles stuck somewhere else than the typical place.

Because of how small they were, this was highly ignorable. I couldn't see them from a typical viewing distance.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Guys my monitor does very strange things.

Sometimes im getting this *artifact* in middle of screen _after Motherboard-Bios Logo_ and then nothing happens, just black screen and "*No signal*".

1) First time i got this artifact - i just rebooted my PC and it worked.

2) Second time i found out why this happens: *When i plug monitor off power* or just press button from behind from 1 to 0 and then again to 1 while i turning on my PC - _this artifact appears_.
This time i found another fix solution - i just turned off and on Monitor - and again it worked!

3) Third time i recreated those circumstance - and got again this artifact. *But this time rebooting PC or turning on/off Monitor didn't help.* I tried to change DP cablel from one GPU slot to another. No success.
Then i plugged the power cabel from Monitor and then put it again in and it WORKED!

*** happening?

1) Monitor has Problems.
2) DP Cable is broken
3) Problems with GPU (ASUS 1080 STRIX)

I bought all this PC recently so i need to found out asap what is the source of the problem. Sadly i have no HDMI cable.

Thanks.


----------



## ParlyShary

I have the same problem. I disable fastboot in Win 10 settings and it solves the problem.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParlyShary*
> 
> I have the same problem. I disable fastboot in Win 10 settings and it solves the problem.


Are you sure? 100% same problem?


----------



## ParlyShary

omg....
Yes I'm 100% sure what I have.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParlyShary*
> 
> omg....
> Yes I'm 100% sure what I have.


Gonna try it, thanks!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Gonna try it, thanks!


Please report back if it actually fixes your issue, I believe I have had that same artifacting while booting into windows but restarting my pc has solved it.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Please report back if it actually fixes your issue, I believe I have had that same artifacting while booting into windows but restarting my pc has solved it.


Well, i tried to reboot 2 times and it was ok. I think it will be ok, because i googled that its a common issue. You can google too: *"Fast start windows 10 no signal"*

Can't try more times because i packed my monitor for RMA. In 2 days i will get a new one and then gonna check it.


----------



## giangng9

I have the same problem problem with no signal and color band too. I have a MSI Gaming GeForce GTX 1080 and I use DisplayPort. I will try the fastboot when I have the chance


----------



## ParlyShary

The problem appears when I upgrade to a 1070, never see that pixel band with my 970. Weird?


----------



## giangng9

Then perhaps it is a Nvidia GPU 10xx problem? On reddit, a user suggest that it is due to the WIndows 10 Creators Update.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giangng9*
> 
> I have the same problem problem with no signal and color band too. I have a MSI Gaming GeForce GTX 1080 and I use DisplayPort. I will try the fastboot when I have the chance


How oft this problem occurs? How long do you use 1080 gtx?


----------



## giangng9

This only happens when I turn on my pc, not when the windows already login. The problem occurs then I would restart, then everything is normal.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giangng9*
> 
> This only happens when I turn on my pc, not when the windows already login. The problem occurs then I would restart, then everything is normal.


Soo it happens when you turn your PC and therefore you never turn your PC off or what? I mean how oft that happens in a day/week/Month? Every day or once per Month?


----------



## giangng9

It happens every time I turn my PC on so a few times a day. I would just restart and it would boot normally with signal.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giangng9*
> 
> It happens every time I turn my PC on so a few times a day. I would just restart and it would boot normally with signal.


But thats totally not normal. WHy dont you bother to fix it?

So does turning off fast start in windows helped you? Try it pls.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giangng9*
> 
> I have the same problem problem with no signal and color band too. I have a MSI Gaming GeForce GTX 1080 and I use DisplayPort. I will try the fastboot when I have the chance


Btw when you bought this monitor? What manufacture date? You can see it on the box.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Gonna try it, thanks!


Bro I have the same issue. But my artifact looks bigger on mine. The irony is I have 2 of these monitors and only the right one does it. So I just reboot the computer but I think it might be because of my Amazon basics display port cable. I'll see if swapping the cable fixes it. Do certified might work. Same gpu too I thought I broke it cuz I was OC'ing first time that night lol.

I have win 10 creators update. Plus latest Nvidia drivers. Nov 2016 mfd.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> Bro I have the same issue. But my artifact looks bigger on mine. The irony is I have 2 of these monitors and only the right one does it. So I just reboot the computer but I think it might be because of my Amazon basics display port cable. I'll see if swapping the cable fixes it. Do certified might work. Same gpu too I thought I broke it cuz I was OC'ing first time that night lol.
> 
> I have win 10 creators update. Plus latest Nvidia drivers. Nov 2016 mfd.


Soo if only one of your Monitor suffer from this problem that means problem is only in Monitor itself?

Why are you using Amazon basics DP if there is a native DP cable with Acer 271hu?


----------



## Madhawk1995

Bro @ZhopkaPopka

Idk why you deleted your comment. But, I have the monitors on arms and that cable in the box is way too small to use. I use 2 10ft dp cables right now. Left main monitor is Accel cable and right is Amazon.

I had no issues till recently. I used that cable on my Dell s2716dg. I will be ordering another Accel cable to see if that makes the difference or testing the right monitor with Accel cable to use if that makes a difference and Amazon on left to see if it causes artifact.

I recently did the creator update. I don't think I had the issue B4 for sure. Could be that tbh. The issue only appears after resuming from hibernating. Booting up usually works and sleep works.

As of right now this issue doesn't allow me to use hibernate. When I resume it artifacts left Monitor remains black and I must hit reset on desktop case.

Hope that helps bro.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> Bro @ZhopkaPopka
> 
> Idk why you deleted your comment. But, I have the monitors on arms and that cable in the box is way too small to use. I use 2 10ft dp cables right now. Left main monitor is Accel cable and right is Amazon.
> 
> I had no issues till recently. I used that cable on my Dell s2716dg. I will be ordering another Accel cable to see if that makes the difference or testing the right monitor with Accel cable to use if that makes a difference and Amazon on left to see if it causes artifact.
> 
> I recently did the creator update. I don't think I had the issue B4 for sure. Could be that tbh. The issue only appears after resuming from hibernating. Booting up usually works and sleep works.
> 
> As of right now this issue doesn't allow me to use hibernate. When I resume it artifacts left Monitor remains black and I must hit reset on desktop case.
> 
> Hope that helps bro.


Thanks for answer. I didn't delete my post but it was flagged or something and hidden for mod. approval.

So i guess those artifacts happen not so oft?

I really hope there will be no "No Signal" problems on my new Acer, that i get in 2 days.


----------



## giangng9

I check my BIOS and I don't have fastboot turn on so that is not the cause. I bought this monitor from Costco for $500 on Sunday 04/30. It was the last unit, a display model so no box, only cable and monitor. If I return this to Costco they won't have a replacement, the best they would do is do a refund and I don't want that. Not sure I can contact Acer for a replacement


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giangng9*
> 
> I check my BIOS and I don't have fastboot turn on so that is not the cause. I bought this monitor from Costco for $500 on Sunday 04/30. It was the last unit, a display model so no box, only cable and monitor. If I return this to Costco they won't have a replacement, the best they would do is do a refund and I don't want that. Not sure I can contact Acer for a replacement


If you have windows 10 you can turn off Fast Start without bios.

You can try to disable Motherboard integrated GPU. I heard it was helpful for someone. Or new Cabel.


----------



## ParlyShary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> I really hope there will be no "No Signal" problems on my new Acer, that i get in 2 days.


With huge BLB and uniformity issues, not to mention dead pixels and dust, the "no signal" problem would be the least of my worries.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giangng9*
> 
> I check my BIOS and I don't have fastboot turn on so that is not the cause. I bought this monitor from Costco for $500 on Sunday 04/30. It was the last unit, a display model so no box, only cable and monitor. If I return this to Costco they won't have a replacement, the best they would do is do a refund and I don't want that. Not sure I can contact Acer for a replacement


Just contact Acer for an RMA. I bought both of my monitors from Costco. My local Costco's are out of stock and only one of the two I have that artifact issue. Just wanted to confirm are you using a certified DisplayPort cable and do you have Windows 10 Creator update.


----------



## webhito

I have a 1080ti and windows creator, when posting it will flicker 3 times or so. Then 3 or 4 times more while booting to windows, it also flickers when going into bios. Turning off csm fixes this but once in windows I get bsod's randomly. Seems I need to reinstall windows without csm. I don't think its the cable as I have a good quality startech one, I believe my 980ti had none of these issues though so it is quite possible that it could be a 10xx/win creator problem.


----------



## giangng9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> Just contact Acer for an RMA. I bought both of my monitors from Costco. My local Costco's are out of stock and only one of the two I have that artifact issue. Just wanted to confirm are you using a certified DisplayPort cable and do you have Windows 10 Creator update.


I used the DP cable that came with the monitor and I do have the Windows Creator Update installed.


----------



## giangng9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> If you have windows 10 you can turn off Fast Start without bios.
> 
> You can try to disable Motherboard integrated GPU. I heard it was helpful for someone. Or new Cabel.


Sadly I don't have a spare cable to use. I did disable fast start in wins 10 and mobo integrated GPU. I am going wait a few days to see if the problem still exist cause the first boot is good.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giangng9*
> 
> Sadly I don't have a spare cable to use. I did disable fast start in wins 10 and mobo integrated GPU. I am going wait a few days to see if the problem still exist cause the first boot is good.


Put PC into hibernation then boot up a few times to test without restarting PC each time.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Guys im so scared if this problem will persists even after turning off fast boot!


----------



## Powergate

Here is the datasheet for the implemented panel:

M270DAN02.6.pdf 2912k .pdf file


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Guys im so scared if this problem will persists even after turning off fast boot!


Just send it back for a replacement if it worries you, I do not think this is an issue with the monitor itself but I no longer have another gpu to test. Mind you, my monitor is barely 2 weeks old and prior to my 1080ti upgrade I had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Just send it back for a replacement if it worries you, I do not think this is an issue with the monitor itself but I no longer have another gpu to test. Mind you, my monitor is barely 2 weeks old and prior to my 1080ti upgrade I had no issues whatsoever.


Thats why im scared. Then i need to RMA my new GPU 1080. And soon it will be 2 weeks already since i bought it - in this period i can easily exchange GPU without using Asus Warranity.

So i need to figure out if it will be ok or not before those "14 day" expire.

+ you have flickering. I think its different problem. Flickering most liekly caused by GPU.

We have here No-signal problem only.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Thats why im scared. Then i need to RMA my new GPU 1080. And soon it will be 2 weeks already since i bought it - in this period i can easily exchange GPU without using Asus Warranity.
> 
> So i need to figure out if it will be ok or not before those "14 day" expire.
> 
> + you have flickering. I think its different problem. Flickering most liekly caused by GPU.
> 
> We have here No-signal problem only.


I have both, no signal very occasionally and flicker, the flicker is a known issue that is fixed by turning off csm support in the bios. I don't think its faulty hardware to be honest, my money is on software, just not sure if its driver related or windows.


----------



## ErickS

Looks like a great side monitor(s) for the X34 would cap the refresh to 100 if that's the case.
Looks good will be buying 2 of these hopefully next month to go with my x34.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> I have both, no signal very occasionally and flicker, the flicker is a known issue that is fixed by turning off csm support in the bios. I don't think its faulty hardware to be honest, my money is on software, just not sure if its driver related or windows.


Did you tried to turn off integrated GPU and Fast Boot?


----------



## giangng9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> Put PC into hibernation then boot up a few times to test without restarting PC each time.


So far so good, no problem whatsoever


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giangng9*
> 
> So far so good, no problem whatsoever


Thanks for the reply and update bro. So, just disabling fastboot helped?


----------



## giangng9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> Thanks for the reply and update bro. So, just disabling fastboot helped?


I disable fastboot and motherboard integrated GPU. I am too lazy to find out which did it.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giangng9*
> 
> I disable fastboot and motherboard integrated GPU. I am too lazy to find out which did it.


I'm willing to bet it was the disabling of the integrated graphics cards. I have had fastboot disabled for the past 2 months iPhone my Tuesday because of in Wake-on-LAN does not work with fastboot.


----------



## giangng9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> I'm willing to bet it was the disabling of the integrated graphics cards. I have had fastboot disabled for the past 2 months iPhone my Tuesday because of in Wake-on-LAN does not work with fastboot.


Did you disable fastboot via windows or via BIOS? Because mine fastboot BIOS has been disable since forever, but I just only disables windows fastboot yesterday.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giangng9*
> 
> Did you disable fastboot via windows or via BIOS? Because mine fastboot BIOS has been disable since forever, but I just only disables windows fastboot yesterday.


I am pretty sure I disable fast boot in Windows before the Windows 10 creators update. I will double check because I own a z170 EVGA FTW motherboard and do not know how to disable fast boot in the Bios. But I will confirm after disabling fast boot in Windows and bios.


----------



## wywywywy

Just received one of these today.

The BLB is minimal and not really bothering me at all, so that's good.

But there's a problem - the top of the monitor seems a bit too dark, and the bottom seems too washed out. Is this what people call "poor uniformity"?

Is there anything I can do about this? Because it makes webpages and documents difficult to read.

Attached below is taken around 60cm from the monitor, of a grey screen, showing the top being much darker than the bottom.



Also in general the colours just don't look anywhere near as good as my Dell IPS monitors next to it (2005FPW, 2407WFP, & U2715H) or my phones/tablets/etc. Everything looks slightly washed out. And yes in Nvidia control panel it is set to full range.

So have I got a bad one, or is all this expected?

Thanks.

EDIT - Also the top seems more yellow-ish and the bottom seems more blue-ish, if this makes sense.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wywywywy*
> 
> Just received one of these today.
> 
> The BLB is minimal and not really bothering me at all, so that's good.
> 
> But there's a problem - the top of the monitor seems a bit too dark, and the bottom seems too washed out. Is this what people call "poor uniformity"?
> 
> Is there anything I can do about this? Because it makes webpages and documents difficult to read.
> 
> Attached below is taken around 60cm from the monitor, of a grey screen, showing the top being much darker than the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Also in general the colours just don't look anywhere near as good as my Dell IPS monitors next to it (2005FPW, 2407WFP, & U2715H) or my phones/tablets/etc. Everything looks slightly washed out. And yes in Nvidia control panel it is set to full range.
> 
> So have I got a bad one, or is all this expected?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT - Also the top seems more yellow-ish and the bottom seems more blue-ish, if this makes sense.


You mentioned the top being too dark, and the bottom washed out... to me, that sounds like they may have accidentally sent you a TN version of the monitor...? Someone else here had that problem, since Acer does a really awful job of distinguishing between the TN and IPS version of it. The product ID is *a*bmiprz vs bmiprz (TN and IPS, respectively).

If you go to the Lagom Viewing Angle page, does it have a fairly even gray across the screen, or do you see it is darker at the top and lighter at the bottom? Also, you may be able to easily read the "lagom" text in the background. If so, then it's probably a TN panel.

If it is actually an IPS, and things look really washed out, it could be that the gamma on your display is messed up. What are your current settings? I highly recommend these settings:
Brightness = 30-50
Contrast = 50
Dark Boost = Off
Gamma = 2.2
Colour Temp = Warm
sRGB Mode = OFF

I think some modes it comes in have contrast set higher, which just makes things washed out when the bright colors clip.


----------



## cskippy

Use the Lagom viewing angle test. It should be perfect with no changes in hue or text color. If it changes from top to bottom you have a TN panel. Honestly your initial impressions make it seem like a TN panel but just double check with this:
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php[URL]http://[/URL]


----------



## wywywywy

Yes that is exactly it.

I was sent the wrong one


----------



## cskippy

Well at least you know







...and think of how great the real one will be!

That sucks though...BTW if you ordered the brzzzzzzzz or whatever version then that's the wrong one. Make sure it says 4ms response time and IPS panel or 178 degree viewing angle.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Sooo! My second monitor is here and here is result:

25% brightness (this is my standard brightness):



100% brightness (never use this):



No dead pixels or dust.

Not so much BLB (definitely less than in previous monitor) and Im more than happy.


----------



## Astreon

looks good. Now just do grey uniformity test


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> looks good. Now just do grey uniformity test


How?


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Ok i used this picture:



And heres result, i dont know if its ok or did i anything wrong.


----------



## Astreon

Does it bother you?

There seems to be a big temperature shift from left to right (looks like the flag of Romania in reverse).


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Does it bother you?
> 
> There seems to be a big temperature shift from left to right (looks like the flag of Romania in reverse).


I can't see anything even when you said it, lol.

Maybe a bit dark corners on the right and left.


----------



## Astreon

if it does not bother you, I'd keep the monitor









I'm going to wait for my XF270HUA a LONG time it seems... over a month. WTH Amazon.de...


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

And again, but with 100% brightness.

How perfect grey unitofmirty should look like?


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Btw i just forgot to turn on G-sync and played a bit Overwatch....The difference between G-sync and no G-sync is a night and day. Even with 130 fps i had stutters, tearing everywhere...

Then i turned it on and it was soo smooth.


----------



## Astreon

I can't see any benefit of G-sync despite trying, but I'm not sensitive to tearing at all - that's why I decided to go with much cheaper XF270HUA.

perfect uniformity would not show any hues, just 100% uniform color. But there is no such thing in IPS screens without uniformity correction. So to me "perfect" is when it does not annoy me when browsing. So far, 2 out of 5 XB271HU's I owned were acceptable in this department, thus "perfect" to me.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Wow tried to take a photo in dark and that was so ugly again.



Then i turn on the lights and thats what i see.



(White thing in the middle is me, its my reflection)

Is that the famous backlight bleed?

Im not sure. Its looks so big on Photo, and noticable only in darkness and with full black picture.

I dunno should i try my luck third time with amazon? Or there are any ways to reduce BLB?


----------



## Astreon

Hard to say, the photo is overexposed, but it looks acceptable.

Try to make another one but reduce the exposure to 1/8 s. Never use auto settings to make a photo that is intended to show BLB.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Hard to say, the photo is overexposed, but it looks acceptable.
> 
> Try to make another one but reduce the exposure to 1/8 s. Never use auto settings to make a photo that is intended to show BLB.


Hmm 1/8 exposure and 800 iso (i think with those settings it got worse)

100% bright



25% bright



It does not really bother me but im thinking of RMA.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Hmm 1/8 exposure and 800 iso (i think with those settings it got worse)
> 
> 100% bright
> 
> 
> 
> 25% bright
> 
> 
> 
> It does not really bother me but im thinking of RMA.


Can you see that backlight bleed pattern yourself when looking at the monitor in the dark? Also, do you notice it while gaming or watching movies? If not, then it's probably not worth returning, unless you demand perfection for your $800(?) monitor. The BLB may change as the monitor "breaks in" with use. It's happened in a lot of cases, and usually it improves with time. (There was at least one case where it got worse, though...)

Any other issues you may have noticed with the monitor, like bad uniformity? For example. some screens are blueish on one half of the screen, and yellowish on the other. Any dead pixels?


----------



## Astreon

On the last photo it looks like a big amount of BLB, sadly.

But, it's all up to you. I suspect the "perfect monitor" does not exist. If you don't game in the dark and can't notice the BLB under your typical gaming conditions (ie. daylight, a lamp in the room, or whatever) - I wouldn't bother returning, your next one may be even worse.

Things to look for are IMHO dead pixels and bad white/gray uniformity. I check BLB last, and only complain if it's excessive (visible in daylight). My last one had BLB visible in daylight.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

To be honest i would never notice it if i didnt knew this problem exists. And absolutely unnoticable during normal use. But its like a Nervous tic for me - i just know its there and feel not good about it.

And dead pixels are for me №1 problem too.

So i think im gonna keep it for a while and see if BLB gets worse, then RMA, if not then probably keep.

This is what i approximately see (tuned down the light on Camera, 30% brightness, semi-dark room)


----------



## Astreon

if that's what you see IRL, and you don't notice bad white/grey uniformity, I would just keep it. There's a big chance that the next one will be even worse.


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> To be honest i would never notice it if i didnt knew this problem exists. And absolutely unnoticable during normal use. But its like a Nervous tic for me - i just know its there and feel not good about it.
> 
> And dead pixels are for me №1 problem too.
> 
> So i think im gonna keep it for a while and see if BLB gets worse, then RMA, if not then probably keep.
> 
> This is what i approximately see (tuned down the light on Camera, 30% brightness, semi-dark room)


to me that is perfect


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdj9*
> 
> to me that is perfect


Yes but i underexposed the photo to take it. But in reality in NOT dark room and only 30% brightness it looks similar like this. Normal photos in completely darkness looks like ****.

btw i noticed if i move my head from side to side this Backlight bleed gets very small And if i move like 2m from monitor i cant see anything.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Yes but i underexposed the photo to take it. But in reality in NOT dark room and only 30% brightness it looks similar like this.
> 
> btw i noticed if i move my head from side to side this Backlight bleed gets very small And if i move like 2m from monitor i cant see anything.


IPS glow disappears with distance, so what you see disappearing is IPS glow.

Take a photo at night from maximum distance you can and I'll tell you how much BLB do you actually have


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Well, from distance 2.5 meters it isnt become 100% BLB-less, but definitely better. Photos were taken with standard (auto settings) camera of Samsung Edge 7.

*~2.5 meters and 100% brightness*



*Close 100% brigtness :*



*~2.5 meters and 25% brightness:*



*~2.5 meters and 100% brightness but with my normal light:*



*Close and 25% brightness with my normal light (my usual setup):*



I think its mix of both, IPS glow and BLB, but does not bother me. As i said, If it wont be bigger in those 30 days, i keep it.


----------



## Astreon

looks like a typical XB271HU, all of mine (nearly) looked similar.

There is some excessive bleed at lower left corner tho. I had the same, I ended up returning it.

The shop told me they are going to return it to Acer because it's clearly defective to them.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Also i ordered a new one to see if it will be better than my current. Gonna report it in 2 days.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Also i ordered a new one to see if it will be better than my current. Gonna report it in 2 days.


that's a dangerous road mate... you can end up being like me, 5 XB271HU's and all sucked


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> that's a dangerous road mate... you can end up being like me, 5 XB271HU's and all sucked


Naaah, gonna do it just once


----------



## hellphyre

Just bought one of these through Acer refurb, the stand was a bit twisted when it came but i have a VESA mount anyways so it wasn't a big deal. No other problems that i saw, looks better than my 4K TN by a bunch.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> that's a dangerous road mate... you can end up being like me, 5 XB271HU's and all sucked


I really feel bad for Amazon, i think its big hit to their revenue because of those endlessly RMAs of Monitors


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> I really feel bad for Amazon, i think its big hit to their revenue because of those endlessly RMAs of Monitors


Gaming monitors need to stop being cheap craptastic IPS, TN and VA then. OLED & FALD are needed ASAP


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> I really feel bad for Amazon, i think its big hit to their revenue because of those endlessly RMAs of Monitors


Well, I didn't buy them from amazon, and I think amazon returns defective monitors to acer.

Even my local shop does that.

So in the end amazon doesn't lose anything. Acer does. As it should be, they deserve loses due to their crappy QC.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Well, I didn't buy them from amazon, and I think amazon returns defective monitors to acer.
> 
> Even my local shop does that.
> 
> So in the end amazon doesn't lose anything. Acer does. As it should be, they deserve loses due to their crappy QC.


Hope so, or conscience will eat me


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Well, I didn't buy them from amazon, and I think amazon returns defective monitors to acer.
> 
> Even my local shop does that.
> 
> So in the end amazon doesn't lose anything. Acer does. As it should be, they deserve loses due to their crappy QC.


THey offered me a 115 euro discount if i gonna keep my old one. Wat should i do? Gamble with third monitor or get 115 euro?!


----------



## Astreon

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> How much did you pay for it?


785 euro


----------



## Powergate

If that photo is correctly representing your usage scenario:



Then get the 115€ cashback.


----------



## gigelpansat

ALOHA!

Take a look at this crap display.
Brightness 28.
Manufacturing date december 2016.
Not so noticeable IRL...

Should i keep this garbage?


----------



## Astreon

Looks like another typical XB271HU from December 2016.

I'm starting to think that for some reason December batch is botched.


----------



## gigelpansat

What do you mean with botched? :/


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

*Ok i decided to get 115 euro instead.* Too many people saying that my monitor is just usual and i have very low chances that a new one does not have it (even if it does not have it - does it worth 115 euro? I don't play with those conditions to see it). Support already sended me 115 euro so i guess there is no way back.

But monitor was already shipped so i should just decline upon receipt. Argh my curiosity wants to open that new one but i can't


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigelpansat*
> 
> What do you mean with botched? :/


not a single one was presented without BLB so far in this thread, coming from December batch. Weird.


----------



## gigelpansat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> not a single one was presented without BLB so far in this thread, coming from December batch. Weird.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> not a single one was presented without BLB so far in this thread, coming from December batch. Weird.


I notice some bleed that doesn`t show here, but you really have to look for it.
I can`t belive that there isn`t a way to fix this crap.


----------



## Astreon

Well, I asked @Powergate about it, he disassembled his XB271HU.

Seems there is no way to fix BLB in this monitor because of the "bezel-less" build.

If it was a classic one with wide bezels, you could mod the screen (i.e. with duct tape) to reduce BLB by reducing gaps and increasing pressure.


----------



## gigelpansat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Well, I asked @Powergate about it, he disassembled his XB271HU.
> 
> Seems there is no way to fix BLB in this monitor because of the "bezel-less" build.
> 
> If it was a classic one with wide bezels, you could mod the screen (i.e. with duct tape) to reduce BLB by reducing gaps and increasing pressure.


I`ll try some pressure tricks around the sides when i get home.

I would be ashame to sell this kind of garbage, but Acer doesn`t care....


----------



## Astreon

you can reduce the BLB on the lower side, by applying a clamp or a miniature vise to the bezel right below where the BLB leakage ends, but I'd be extra careful, it puts some strain on the panel.

IIRC you can't do anything about sides and upper portion of the screen. Only the lower part.


----------



## gigelpansat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> you can reduce the BLB on the lower side, by applying a clamp or a miniature vise to the bezel right below where the BLB leakage ends, but I'd be extra careful, it puts some strain on the panel.
> 
> IIRC you can't do anything about sides and upper portion of the screen. Only the lower part.


I`ll see what i can do.

Thanks for the tip. bottom side is where it sucks most because i usually stare at the display from middle to bottom.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

I read everywhere that IPS glow is white/silverish. But why my IPS glow (top right corner) is yellow? And i can see it when im sitting directly infront of monitor. But it dissapears when im going 2 meter away or moving to the right.

Here it is:



Here is nothing:



I heard that BLB will be gone in some time. But does IPS glow stays forever?


----------



## cskippy

Yes, that is IPS glow. Mine is white on the bottom left (worst) and top right, and yellow, bottom right top left. It's annoying but overall color accuracy far outways TN or VA gamma ***ery.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> I read everywhere that IPS glow is white/silverish. But why my IPS glow (top right corner) is yellow? And i can see it when im sitting directly infront of monitor. But it dissapears when im going 2 meter away or moving to the right.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is nothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that BLB will be gone in some time. But does IPS glow stays forever?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> Yes, that is IPS glow. Mine is white on the bottom left (worst) and top right, and yellow, bottom right top left. It's annoying but overall color accuracy far outways TN or VA gamma ***ery.


What @cskippy said is correct. IPS glow is the unfortunate drawback of the technology, but it's mostly only in the corners. TN's weakness is color/gamma shifting for like the top and bottom 1/3 of the screen. I am not familiar with VA, but I've heard that they have some issues where detail gets lost in darker shades (but reappears when you move your head). Also, VA tend to have the worst pixel response times so they have more ghosting / smearing.

It's pretty much, "Pick your poison..."

Edit: that being said, a lot of people prefer IPS, since it strikes a good balance of accurate colors (no TN shift), and pixel response time (VA is slower). IPS glow is generally only noticeable if you watch a lot of movies or play games with a lot of dark scenes. TN is preferred in those instances, or for people who need the absolute fastest pixel response... it does better with strobing also (aka ULMB).


----------



## cskippy

Some more food for thought:

IPS: excellent color, okay contrast, but excellent with ambient light. Poor blacks in dark and IPS glow becomes too apparent. Good for gaming, and okay for competitive if using 144Hz+ models.

TN: best response times, perfect for the most hardcore competitive over all else gamer. Colors are crap, TN shift is horrible for day to day use, and generally weakest contrast ratio.

VA: best contrast ratio making movies and low light viewing enjoyable. Slowest pixel transitions so okay for some gaming, but competitive gamers need not apply. Some newer monitors are getting close but still have trailing (ghosting). My biggest gripe with VA panels is the off angle gamma shift which results in both contrast and color saturation loss off center. There are different degrees to this by technology sub type but they all have this drawback to some degree.

Oled: The future.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> Oled: The future.


This is sort of off-topic for an XB271HU thread, but... a couple of months ago I bought the Alienware 13 with OLED screen, thinking it would be life changing haha. I'll admit it was pretty awesome having perfect blacks, but in regular use it didn't totally blow me away. Part of it was that it was a wide gamut screen, and of course hardly anything respects ICC profiles to properly display sRGB content. The other part is that the screen only operates at 60Hz, which is such a waste of the actual 1ms response times! Ironically, I felt I actually preferred the XB271HU with its 144Hz+, sRGB gamut and respectable 1000:1 contrast.

I do agree that OLED/QLED (or something similar) is the future, but right now the technology still feels like it's in its infancy.

I would have kept the Alienware, but I was getting some really weird audio issues with it (probably due to installing Nvidia's drivers instead of Intel's Dell's), and some really annoying Optimus stuff (ex. diagonal screen tearing in windowed apps). After I completely borked the computer while trying to "reset to factory settings" using the Alienware recovery software, I decided the hardware was probably great but the software and drivers were just a huge mess on that laptop.


----------



## cskippy

Well, it's not truly off topic as it shows that this monitor still has merit despite newer supposedly better products that have come out such as Sasmung's new VA monitors and the Dell OLED. There will always be guinea pigs for any new technology, but I'll let them come out with a few revisions before dropping any money on a half baked product.

For all this screens minor faults, it's probably the best overall monitor for mixed use.


----------



## Powergate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> This is sort of off-topic for an XB271HU thread, but... a couple of months ago I bought the Alienware 13 with OLED screen, thinking it would be life changing haha. I'll admit it was pretty awesome having perfect blacks, but in regular use it didn't totally blow me away. Part of it was that it was a wide gamut screen, and of course hardly anything respects ICC profiles to properly display sRGB content. The other part is that the screen only operates at 60Hz, which is such a waste of the actual 1ms response times! Ironically, I felt I actually preferred the XB271HU with its 144Hz+, sRGB gamut and respectable 1000:1 contrast.


I agree, i use a Samsung Tab Pro W700 with the same AMOLED technology.

Pixel layout:
W700 / 13 R3


Here are some comparison photos against the XB271HU:
(Note: calibration didn't work on the W700, so colors don't match.)









The overall perception of color reproduction and contrast effect is very similar or maybe only slightly better on the W700.
Current AMOLED technology can't counter (more or less) finalized IPS technology.


----------



## cskippy

It can but the video formats need to be updated to make use of the higher contrast ration and color gradients. Until then, you'll just see staircases on test images. I guess that's what HDR10 etc are moving towards.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> Well, it's not truly off topic as it shows that this monitor still has merit despite newer supposedly better products that have come out such as Sasmung's new VA monitors and the Dell OLED. There will always be guinea pigs for any new technology, but I'll let them come out with a few revisions before dropping any money on a half baked product.
> 
> For all this screens minor faults, it's probably the best overall monitor for mixed use.


Samsung VA panels (CFG70) are actually horrible. I highly prefer XB271HU, or anything using a M270 display, to them.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigelpansat*
> 
> I`ll try some pressure tricks around the sides when i get home.
> 
> I would be ashame to sell this kind of garbage, but Acer doesn`t care....


Recently bought a September 2016 build and the black light bleed is hardly noticeable. Overall, I'm quite impressed with this panel.. On the other hand my 65" Sony X930D has horrible back light bleed that is more noticeable then this monitor even during daylight. Also have gone through numerous 65" 4K TVs with back light bleed that's worse then this monitor. Overall i'm impressed with this monitor, going from my U3011 to this was a great decision.


----------



## Astreon

I really am very jealous that so many of you simply buy 1 monitor and it's fine out of the box while I bought 5 so far and they were all unacceptable. And I"m not even very picky. SOme people will not accept any bleed, for example. I'm fine with BLB, unless it can be seen in daylight. That's a very mild "pickiness" if I might say so. and yet... no success so far.

Amazon sent me XF270HUA today, the price was excellent! I hope it will be decent... because I paid less than what people pay for Dell S2417DG in my country. Count this as my 6th attempt at the AUO M270 display.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Samsung VA panels (CFG70) are actually horrible. I highly prefer XB271HU, or anything using a M270 display, to them.


I wanted to buy (CFG70) too because of 24 size. But now im more than happy with 27. And Smasung really has too much drawbacks according to forums.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I really am very jealous that so many of you simply buy 1 monitor and it's fine out of the box while I bought 5 so far and they were all unacceptable. And I"m not even very picky. SOme people will not accept any bleed, for example. I'm fine with BLB, unless it can be seen in daylight. That's a very mild "pickiness" if I might say so. and yet... no success so far.
> 
> Amazon sent me XF270HUA today, the price was excellent! I hope it will be decent... because I paid less than what people pay for Dell S2417DG in my country. Count this as my 6th attempt at the AUO M270 display.


Show some Photos!

Maybe im really strange, but i can't see any BLB/IPS glow with daylight / lamp with 20% brightness. Well i can do it on 100%, but very very little. It becomes very ugly only in total darkness.

100% + very bright daylight



Btw today i refused to take a new one from postman, that i ordered some days ago as replacement. Because even if its a bit better i just dont want to tempt myself to lose 115 euro. Those small BLB/GLow simply does not worth it.

Im just glad i don't have any deadpixels or scratches or something on mine.

I think you should lower your standards and wait for sale and buy youself one, because except for blacks in dark this monitor is sooo good.


----------



## ParlyShary

Testing black screen in a bright room is useless, the reflections of the day light take over the possible IPS glow or BLB.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParlyShary*
> 
> Testing black screen in a bright room is useless, the reflections of the day light take over the possible IPS glow or BLB.


I know but i just never play without external source of light, so maybe because of that its absolutely no problem for me.

+ its healthier for eyes.


----------



## ParlyShary

It's healthier only if the light don't reflect on the monitor, otherwise your eyes have to make an effort looking at the screen and not the light that's reflecting on it.
BTW "external light source" and "very bright day light" are not quite the same level of brightness.
If you have a dedicated room in which you can have good lighting by night then it's ok.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParlyShary*
> 
> Testing black screen in a bright room is useless, the reflections of the day light take over the possible IPS glow or BLB.


Testing with 100% brightness is useless too, because i never use more than 20%, however on that pic i made it 100%.

You seem to not understand my statement. I didn't say i have no BLB or IPS glowl, i said in normal condition it should never bother anyone. Except for maybe if you have Obsessive-compulsive disorder then it can be a problem.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> Just bought one of these through Acer refurb, the stand was a bit twisted when it came but i have a VESA mount anyways so it wasn't a big deal. No other problems that i saw, looks better than my 4K TN by a bunch.


Stupid question

But what looks better native 4k TN or 2.5k DSR IPS 4k content.


----------



## Astreon

native 4K blows DSR out of the water.


----------



## Leopardi

From my experience, native 1080p blows blurry DSR out of the water.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> From my experience, native 1080p blows blurry DSR out of the water.


I agree.


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> native 4K blows DSR out of the water.


ofcourse it does


----------



## foolycooly

Is anyone running 2 or more of these together?

I really want to add a second one just for browser/messaging/discord etc., but that probably makes me crazy. Getting tired of mixed refresh rates with my 1 xb271hu and 2 60hz 1080p panels on the sides.


----------



## Astreon

Well, I can't picture myself paying so much just to scroll the mouse smoother when texting, but that's your call







I've tried them side by side when I had two, but I could never get into the whole "2 monitor" setup. It's not very comfortable (to me, ofc) to twist my neck to look at the other screen all the time. I have two monitors in my office but the second one is used mostly to compare schematics and the 1st one is the "main" one in front of me.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

How do you guys use this monitor with high brightness? I got used to 15.6 inch screen and now those 27 inch feel too bright even on 15% brightness - too much light into eyes, especially when there is lots of white. Gonna try with 10%.

70-80-90 cm distance, depends of my position. 8 hours per day.

And yeah i use external lamp near me (400lm)


----------



## cskippy

I agree. Peripheral vision light exposure makes it seem a lot brighter if you can't focus on the whole screen. I have mine at 12% brightness and still find it bright sometimes.


----------



## Astreon

I find these best:

10% in artificial light
20-25% in daylight


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

And what % size scaling in browser do you guys use? I used 100% those 2 weeks, but i think its a bit too small, so i did 125% now. I would like to try 115% or 120% but Opera only allows 110% or 125% steps


----------



## Astreon

125% imho looks really good, but I use it in Windows.


----------



## MMoshi

Finally got mine.

How good/bad is it?:



Brightness 100%
DEC 2016


----------



## Astreon

try brightness 20% please


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMoshi*
> 
> Finally got mine.
> 
> How good/bad is it?:
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness 100%
> DEC 2016


Not really good, but mines is the same. Show us how does it look in real circumstances.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> 125% imho looks really good, but I use it in Windows.


Does those 125% in WIndows works on games aswell? I dont want that!


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Does those 125% in WIndows works on games aswell? I dont want that!


no, just for UI in Windows and stuff like that


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

I just tried 125% in windows settings. Everything (text) looked so unsharp in browser.

Making 125% in browser looks much sharper and better...

Update: i rebooted and now Browser looks sharp even with 125% with Windows settings. Cool, thanks!


----------



## MMoshi

20%:


What I more or less see, can't get the exact exposure right:


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Its okay, not good, not bad. If you have no dead pixels, then its fine. Where do you bought it and for how much? I got 115 euro discount coz of the same BLB/glow like you.


----------



## Astreon

quite a bit of BLB, and the white uniformity looks weird with that blue strip in the middle Are you OK with it?


----------



## MMoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Its okay, not good, not bad. If you have no dead pixels, then its fine. Where do you bought it and for how much? I got 115 euro discount coz of the same BLB/glow like you.


In poland for full price, 830eur















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> quite a bit of BLB, and the white uniformity looks weird with that blue strip in the middle Are you OK with it?


Its not very noticeable imo, atleast for now. Might return it if it becomes an issue.


----------



## Astreon

I'd return it. Polish prices are horrible, and for that much money I'd expect nothing less then perfection. Americans get it for 600 dollars at costco


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMoshi*
> 
> In poland for full price, 830eur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not very noticeable imo, atleast for now. Might return it if it becomes an issue.


As you can see in previous posts i have ~the same IPS glow/blb (you can check what you have - go away 2-3 meters from monitor and make a Photo - if yellow/white things dissapear - then its ips glow, if stays - its BLB).

So it absolutely does not bother me. I bought it for full price too - 785 euro (Germany Amazon). But then i googled, that its possible to get discount even after purchase in Amazon so i asked Support and they gave me 115 euro back. So 670 euro total.

I doubt that exchange may help you, chances to get 100% perfect Monitor is really low, but you can try if you want.


----------



## Astreon

the December 2016 batch seems awful, so I wouldn't count on getting a better one honestly. I went through three Dec2016 units (all crap), some other guys posted pics from Dec16 and it also seemed lame.

Thing is, you're paying Polish price for that, 830 euro is stupidly high for a monitor that is, what, 33% cheaper in the States? I would just return that hunk of junk and get one from Amazon. If it's not better, you can at least complain and get some money back - 115 euro less seems way better.


----------



## Alex0401

Someone can lay out the calibration settings when UMLB mode is on?. Thank you.


----------



## Bliky

So I just got my XB217HU and had some time to play with it and i'm having quite a few issues. (Surprisingly it came with no dust or dead pixels). i've looked through some of this topic but at 700+ pages aint no body got time to read it all.

First issue is whenever I have it OC'D (GTX 1070) to 165 Hz and I watch youtube after a while, if I pause or rewind both of my monitors do this weird grey screen thing where windows and the video are still responsive but the entire screen goes two shades of gray for about 5 seconds. setting my XB217HU on 60 Hz makes this go away.

Grey Screen - http://imgur.com/a/o1HDa

Grey Screen Again - http://imgur.com/4MEyEPv

Second I noticed that occasionally the screen will flicker only on the desktop. It's random and I have no clue why.

Third... Monitor is set at 20 Brightness and 22 Contrast and pages that are mostly or almost all white are very very bright to me. I sit in a well lit room with a lamp behind my monitor and they are still pretty bright. Is this something other people have noticed as well?

Fourth - Just noticed this today. Watching a 1440p youtube video and realized that some blacks on the pictured guys shirt looked horrible... Like old CRT monitor wrong bit depth horrible. Heres a comparison of what the video looks like on my XB271HU vs my ASUS 24 inch pro art. Also note that the color of his face is much more greyed out/not nearly as vibrant. All color setting are stock. It's almost like everything on the XB271HU looks like it has a slightly grey overlay on it all.

XB217HU - http://imgur.com/qkehyFq

ASUS 24 Inch ProArt - http://imgur.com/lpcVMuX

Fifth and last... I just noticed about 20 minutes ago that, with Chrome up on the desktop. My top right corner of the screen is slightly darker than the rest. if I take chrome and drag it it is visable that the white portions of the top right get brighter the closer they get to the middle of the screen. Did some research and maybe this is because of backlight bleed... Did a test and took some pictures - looks like most of the bleed of discolor is top right. Is that what backlight bleed will do - make the area darker?

Backlight bleed - http://imgur.com/a/NXnBv

Any help/advice on what is going on would be great. First actual monitor over 60Hz and first time with G-SYNC.

Thanks


----------



## Jbravo33

Had this monitor for 30 days and absolutely loved it. I originally purchased coming from a Samsung s34 and omen x 35 just to see if I could get use to a smaller monitor. I was gonna keep a week but liked it so much I kept for the whole 30 days. I'm interested in the X27 so I was just getting a feel, but so far this was best monitor I have ever gamed on. I have nothing bad to say other than I wasn't a fan of the stand, other than that. id recommend this to anyone who can shell out the dough. upon returning I picked up the asus 27 inch 4k. now I knew I could in fact get use to a smaller but higher refresh monitor I wanted to see what 4k that size was like. hated it and returned today. even with scaling at 150 it still felt like a strain to see everything. and I had issues when starting games and trying to adjust resolution I had to go into windows and scale back to 100 to get some games to work properly. picked up a dell s27 today and its a great monitor too, but back to main point the xb271hu is a beast of a monitor and best gaming experience I have had so far pushing these gpu's. if the Z35p and x 27 weren't coming out as soon as they are this would 100 percent be my monitor of choice, probably in surround. time for Samsung to go .


----------



## neraxon

Just got Mine....

Manufracure Date Dec 16.

It has BLB and a yellow taint.

It´s visible at night when i look old movies :/

So there is still a pannel lottery :/

Another thing is that Black seems a bit grey to me.

So time to send it back and get another one ;/
At least it´s uniform ......

Damn.

By the way what is a very good calibration?

Just in case i win the lottery


----------



## Astreon

yet another weak Dec 16 piece. Seems whole Dec16 batch is botched indeed.


----------



## cskippy

Make sure if using Nvidia graphics card that the video color settings are set to Full Range 0-255 not 16-235, which would make black bars look grey on the monitor.


----------



## neraxon

Thx for help with the grey bars. Wish me luck.


----------



## gigelpansat

YO GUYS!

Got the second monitor from DEC 2016 batch.

Even more garbage than the last. Slightly better grey unifromity, but like 5-6 pixels dead in the same spot (or a big blob of devil`s semen (black).

Same light bleed as the first one.

Today i exchange it for the 3'rd one. HUHUH garbage acer QC


----------



## Astreon

Well, no surprise there, mate.

Hope you can make it in 5 returns. I couldn't...


----------



## Djdh4561

So... a month ago i got the ASUS PG278QR ( manufactured February 2017). The Monitor had the gsync bug where a part from the middle of the screen gets Cut and pasted to the left or to the right of screen. The Monitor had also Color Banding.

So i sent the ASUS back and got the DELL s2716dg ( rev A04, manufactured December 2016)... i didnt get the gsync bug BUT the monitor has really bad Overdrive.... which leads to terrible ghosting when scrolling. AND the monitor had also the Color Banding issue.

I sent the DELL back and Got the Acer xb271HU ( Tn panel Manufactured January 2017). I was suprised to see that the GSYNC issue ( middel part od the screen gets copied) was not adressed !!!!.... i kinda solved it by changing the Refresh rate of the monitor... Plus as for the previous ones the the monitor has terrible Color Banding... i know it s a TN panel... but my 3 Years old 1080p Benq TN panel didnt not siffer from such banding.....

Playing with gamma values and can reduce the banding but its not gone.... I mean the Smoke in the Menu Screen in Skyrim is Just Horrible.... its not smoke anymore.....

Now to make things worst... i defined a ICC profile... but it just keeps resetting each time i quit a full screen application because of bug in W10 creators update ( or driver ?)....

A friend of mine got the Predator X34 ultra wide IPS monitor.... the monitor has the same Color Banding ....


----------



## neraxon

Good luck share your experience









I think im going to a l
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigelpansat*
> 
> YO GUYS!
> 
> Got the second monitor from DEC 2016 batch.
> 
> Even more garbage than the last. Slightly better grey unifromity, but like 5-6 pixels dead in the same spot (or a big blob of devil`s semen (black).
> 
> Same light bleed as the first one.
> 
> Today i exchange it for the 3'rd one. HUHUH garbage acer QC


Good luck.
round two incoming
Saturday it´s at my place :3
When you get yours tell us if it´s better.


----------



## gigelpansat

Ahoy!

Third one here.

Compared to first - less visible backlight bleed but warmer on the left side.

I think i`ll just have to say ok and get used to it like this.

No dead pixels or dust like the second garbage.

****ty grey uniformity.


----------



## lefenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigelpansat*
> 
> Ahoy!
> 
> Third one here.
> 
> Compared to first - less visible backlight bleed but warmer on the left side.
> 
> I think i`ll just have to say ok and get used to it like this.
> 
> No dead pixels or dust like the second garbage.
> 
> ****ty grey uniformity.


After experiencing two panels (XF270hua), both of them are warmer on the left side. My two panels very much resemble your third. I found the yellowness on the left for the first panel hard to tolerate. The second one is better so I'm keeping it.


----------



## Astreon

Looks weird with the darker top and warm left side.


----------



## cskippy

You quickly forget uniformity issues as with everyday use, you're never looking at the screen as a whole.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> You quickly forget uniformity issues as with everyday use, you're never looking at the screen as a whole.


I disagree. You may forget about BLB or dust but when browsing and reading your eyes will pick up the color temp shift every time, every line you read. Especially since grey is used everywhere, all the time all over the internet (for example this forum ,lol)


----------



## lefenzy

Yeah uniformity is a bigger problem than bleed for me. Particularly, a yellowish tone seems more bothersome. Uniformity doesn't really affect gaming, but it can be bothersome for office work / productivity.

I don't know how they make the screens, but for some reason so many of them have yellow left side and bleed from the top right and bottom right corners.


----------



## Astreon

I've spotted three patterns so far:

1. a yellow middle (~60-70% of the screen) and red sides.
2. Left or right part yellow, the other closer to white.
3. Fairly uniform but with a blue tint in one of the corners.

There are also fairly uniform ones but it's a fairy small chance, I'd say 15-20% of the screens are acceptable in this department - I've only seen 2 screens out of 7 that could pass for acceptably uniform when it comes to color temps.

If you pass the "uniformity check" then there's still deadpixel&dust check ahead of you (especially dust), I'd say 50-60% chance for a dustfree monitor tops.

We're at 10% already and there's still a BLB check.

I made it this far with one of my XB271HUs but ended up with an AWFUL BLB.

I'd rate the final chance for acceptable screen to anywhere between 5 and 20%, depending on your luck.

And I do mean ACCEPTABLE, not perfect.

This is just grotesque.


----------



## Bliky

Got my second XB271HU today, got significantly more backlight bleed, thats actually noticable on black and grey backgrounds unlike my first one.

My main problem is still existent though - whites even with Contrast and Brightness on 20 are still much brighter than I would think they should be and blacks with grey look like this (From a TV show episode that is in very good quality, on my other monitor that black artifacting looks totally fine (Other monitor is not a XB271HU)

Does anyone know why my blacks look like this - they look horrible...


----------



## Astreon

Limited range in nvidia control panel?


----------



## Bliky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Limited range in nvidia control panel?


Nope both monitors are at Full (0-255) range in control panel. Both XB217HUs look exactly the same. Just like that...

So messing around with the sliders I turned Brightness from 50% to 40% and it seems like it actually took care of it totally in my Video. I had a youtube video that did the same thing and it didn't fix that... Seems like those sliders don't affect youtube videos at all.


----------



## Astreon

50%? that's eye-piercing.

25% is more like it.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> 50%? that's eye-piercing.
> 
> 25% is more like it.


10% here


----------



## Bliky

I meant the sliders in Nvidia control panel under Color - anything below 40% and everything looks dark. 15% literally the entire scene is dark.


----------



## cskippy

That basically shifts gamma, creating black crush, and lowers the white values which will mask artifacts in poorer quality videos.


----------



## gigelpansat

I`d like to know the reason for the ****ty orange/yellow/brown/whatever tint on the left side of the pannel. Anyone knoes?

Indeed, if you look at the content and don`t analyze the screen with ur third eye, it doesn`t bother you/me.

So i made a trade. less blb - 10-15% for +5% more left side yellow garbage. i`ll stop here because it`s been a month since i try to get a good one.

I also tested HP Omen 32" gaming monitor out of curiosity and it is nice for the price, but it has backlight bleed more visible than this XB271HU

Anywho, this is the pic that i use to test grey uniformity.

204_Gray_Uniformity.png 10k .png file


Can you guys use the same pic for uniformity?

Thanks!


----------



## Astreon

yeah, I've used the same grey color for testing of all my acer garbage.

I'd like to know the reason as well. This is literally the only panel on the market (other than some wide gamut ones) that has this kind of a problem with yellow/blue stains being SO COMMON.


----------



## Freeak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> yeah, I've used the same grey color for testing of all my acer garbage.
> 
> I'd like to know the reason as well. This is literally the only panel on the market (other than some wide gamut ones) that has this kind of a problem with yellow/blue stains being SO COMMON.


The problem is with the panel or with the whole monitor? I mean, that the ASUS variant (PG279Q) has the same problems?


----------



## Astreon

every M270 panel (which means every 144hz ips monitor on the market right now) has the same uniformity problems. Some are OK, but most are jacked.


----------



## webhito

Ended up swapping motherboards once again, now I have a z170 with a 7700k, same 1080 ti and monitor, after turning off csm and installing windows I have not had a single flicker or black screen with artifact boot. I believe the trouble lies within csm and not a monitor defect.


----------



## gigelpansat

[/URL]

Brightness 25


----------



## Astreon

there's some bleed, but I wouldn't bother with complaining about that, feels acceptable. White balance, on the other hand, looks weird. Just compare the middle with top right corner. It's not so much color temp issue here, it's a brightness uniformity issue.


----------



## lefenzy

IMO, if the slightly yellow left side doesn't bother you, I'd keep it. Especially if there are no problematic pixels. The chances of improving are low.


----------



## gigelpansat

If left side wasn`t warmer i`d be really happy with the garbage, but i`m just mild happy.

Can`t belive they release monitors like this in 2017 for this price. Actually, we are the problem cuz we buy garbage.

I have 30 days to make up my mind, so i`m in no rush.

Any newer batch better?


----------



## gigelpansat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefenzy*
> 
> IMO, if the slightly yellow left side doesn't bother you, I'd keep it. Especially if there are no problematic pixels. The chances of improving are low.


No other problems.

I had xl2411z before, and it wasn`t a great monitor. This one feels just like i`m looking at that one off angle.


----------



## neraxon

Got my second one. Still with Blb but not visibile @100% brightness ( during day time). If its visible at night i will check tonight. No yellow taint but not quite uniform(still ok, can't see a difference between uniform problems and ips glow, so it's ok) if there is no visible blb at night im done









Here is a picture with 100% brightness at dark room. Camera not correct, picture is black in my eyes, grey/white at camera.


----------



## Astreon

Gently loosen the screw on the back. That will eliminate the bleeding in the middle of the bottom bezel.

If grey uniformity is OK, I'd keep this one.


----------



## neraxon

uniform test @ 0%


uniformtest @ 100%


BLB test @ 0%
Not visible and if I cange the camera ankle the blb goes away so it´s more like glow or something like this.


BLB test @ 25%
Still not visible in a dark room.


BLB test @100%
nothing visible in dark room









no dust, no dead pixel, no taint.

So i would say I got a very good version second try.
My camera is bull**** so it is not everywhere near how it looks in real.
Nothing can be seen only that black at 100% brightness isn´t as black as it is at 0%.


----------



## Astreon

Yeah keep it.


----------



## Bliky

Okay guys, seems like I fixed some stuff with my XB217HU.

Managed the to fix the weird 165hz screen going two shades of grey and flickering for 10 seconds when scrubbing a video problem. Turns out the Nvidia Inspector Multi Monitor tool I was using to lower GPU clock speeds at idle was messing stuff up.

Managed to fix my "Youtube looks terrible and pixely and blacks look awful problem" sort of... I played with the color settings in control panel and was able to adjust Brightness and Contrast that videos would look OK but, from that I found, HTML5 which my Chrome Plugin was forcing youtube to does not use those settings. Switched back to flash and it let those settings apply. Weird.

Just took some pictures of Grey and Black uniformity as I am still undecided on whether I should keep this one or not. It definately still has the same issue where the top right of the screen looks like its a shade darker than the rest.

Grey uniformity (0% Brightness)


Grey uniformity (100% Brightness)


Black uniformity (0% Brightness)


Black uniformity (100% Brightness)


Seems most of that yellow tint on the sides is IPS glow as when i change camera angles it goes away.

Should I keep it guys?


----------



## yoitsmegabe

I never checked for anything but severe glow and dead pixels. I'm glad I didn't as I'm happy with my monitor one year later.


----------



## neraxon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bliky*
> 
> Okay guys, seems like I fixed some stuff with my XB217HU.
> 
> Managed the to fix the weird 165hz screen going two shades of grey and flickering for 10 seconds when scrubbing a video problem. Turns out the Nvidia Inspector Multi Monitor tool I was using to lower GPU clock speeds at idle was messing stuff up.
> 
> Managed to fix my "Youtube looks terrible and pixely and blacks look awful problem" sort of... I played with the color settings in control panel and was able to adjust Brightness and Contrast that videos would look OK but, from that I found, HTML5 which my Chrome Plugin was forcing youtube to does not use those settings. Switched back to flash and it let those settings apply. Weird.
> 
> Just took some pictures of Grey and Black uniformity as I am still undecided on whether I should keep this one or not. It definately still has the same issue where the top right of the screen looks like its a shade darker than the rest.
> 
> Grey uniformity (0% Brightness)
> 
> 
> Grey uniformity (100% Brightness)
> 
> 
> Black uniformity (0% Brightness)
> 
> 
> Black uniformity (100% Brightness)
> 
> 
> Seems most of that yellow tint on the sides is IPS glow as when i change camera angles it goes away.
> 
> Should I keep it guys?


If you are ok with the uniformity than keep it. Seems quite ok if thats all.


----------



## Astreon

First of all this is a TN ,right? Looks likeTN to me with the inversion and clouding. It's XB271HUA, right?


----------



## gigelpansat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neraxon*
> 
> 
> uniform test @ 0%
> 
> 
> uniformtest @ 100%
> 
> 
> BLB test @ 0%
> Not visible and if I cange the camera ankle the blb goes away so it´s more like glow or something like this.
> 
> 
> BLB test @ 25%
> Still not visible in a dark room.
> 
> 
> BLB test @100%
> nothing visible in dark room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no dust, no dead pixel, no taint.
> 
> So i would say I got a very good version second try.
> My camera is bull**** so it is not everywhere near how it looks in real.
> Nothing can be seen only that black at 100% brightness isn´t as black as it is at 0%.


What batch? Dec 2016?


----------



## neraxon

Dec 2016 batch
Ils panel


----------



## neraxon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> First of all this is a TN ,right? Looks likeTN to me with the inversion and clouding. It's XB271HUA, right?


Mine has an ips panel


----------



## Astreon

Doesn't look like an ips at all and the bleed is ridiculous. I'd return this one.


----------



## Bliky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> First of all this is a TN ,right? Looks likeTN to me with the inversion and clouding. It's XB271HUA, right?


If you're asking about mine it's an XB271HUA and has a TN panel I think... Dec 2016 batch as well.


----------



## Astreon

yeah, it looks like one. The light bleeding and clouding looks pretty bad, mate.


----------



## gigelpansat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neraxon*
> 
> Dec 2016 batch
> Ils panel


I tried 3 from dec 2016 :/ all had left side warmer.
I ll go for the 4 th today or tomorrow.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Astreon

good luck mate. I'm doing similar hunt with XF270HUA, as it's cheaper. So far no luck - I tried two, both had awful white uniformity and dust specks as a bonus.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Guyz what drawbacks has 165 hz mode? More energy consumption or what? Why do they call it "overclock" instead of just adding to the native refresh rate?


----------



## neraxon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigelpansat*
> 
> I tried 3 from dec 2016 :/ all had left side warmer.
> I ll go for the 4 th today or tomorrow.
> Wish me luck!


U need it. I'm lucky. Tested mine with a better cam, s5 instead of my crappie lumia 650, nearly no blb and a good uniformity in my eyes. Pics later, when i'm home.
Could be that my left side is a bit warmer but i cant see it so its ok. If i'm lucky ibget my spyder 5 today so i can calibrate all of my displays. Than i will see it, cause i have anotzer ips from lg wich is nearly perfect. But only fhd, 60hz.


----------



## neraxon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Guyz what drawbacks has 165 hz mode? More energy consumption or what? Why do they call it "overclock" instead of just adding to the native refresh rate?


Cause it is OC. You OC the panel. The native panel is a 144hz. The 165mode is an OC of an 144hz panel. It works but it wasn't build for it. Same as if it would be a cpu. It works with 4ghz but it was builded for 3,5Ghz for example.


----------



## gigelpansat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neraxon*
> 
> U need it. I'm lucky. Tested mine with a better cam, s5 instead of my crappie lumia 650, nearly no blb and a good uniformity in my eyes. Pics later, when i'm home.
> Could be that my left side is a bit warmer but i cant see it so its ok. If i'm lucky ibget my spyder 5 today so i can calibrate all of my displays. Than i will see it, cause i have anotzer ips from lg wich is nearly perfect. But only fhd, 60hz.


It would be really cool if you can post a pic on a white background.
I`m really happy if you got a good one.
After your picture i`ll decide if i swap it again.
I can notice the warmer left or cooler right if i focus on the image as a whole on a website like facebook or youtube, but if i play or watch porn is ok i don`t notice it.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neraxon*
> 
> Cause it is OC. You OC the panel. The native panel is a 144hz. The 165mode is an OC of an 144hz panel. It works but it wasn't build for it. Same as if it would be a cpu. It works with 4ghz but it was builded for 3,5Ghz for example.


Yes but what drawbacks does it have?

CPU on 4.0 ghz eats more energy and runs hotter.

What drawbacks of OCing monitor to 165?


----------



## neraxon

Thats what I see at 0%/25%/100% Brightness. .

That´s BLB test 0% Brightness with S5, still overexposed


BLB Test 25%, very much overexposed


BLB test 100%, not anywhere near My view. I can´t see a diferent in Black at 100%. Only with a Camera.


Uniformtest Grey 1


Uniform Test Grey 2.

I think it´s not quite uniform but i don´t think it´s a problem for me.


----------



## Astreon

Loosen the screw on the back. That will eliminate the bleeding spot on the bottom.

Bleed looks OK to me. If white uniformity is OK with you, keep it.


----------



## neraxon

I will keep it. In a few hours i get my spyder 5 express. than i will calibrate them all


----------



## Astreon

Could you post the screen uniformity test once you get your spyder 5 express? very curious how it would look like.


----------



## neraxon

a uniform test wouldn´t change i thjink but colors should be correct after the calibration.

But yeah of course i will tell you how it´s after that + pictures


----------



## bpkdasbaum

Hello all,

I read roughly 40+ pages here. Some from the beginning, some around dec/january and some of the moct recent ones. It was an interesting read and I simply wanted to check out, what anybody else got.

Reading through the comments it appears that most of the dec 2016 batch monitors suffer from QC issues and thus are sent off with dead pixels, backlight bleeding and bad uniformity.

Now I got my monitor 2 weeks ago or so and I checked just now its from that dec 2016 batch.

I did check for dead pixels and BLB. No dead, blb is minimal.

I don't know how to check for uniformity. I guess, just look at a grey screen and check if there is differences ^^?

Now this might be anectdotal or I am just plain wrong and stupid because I can't detect or see BLB/uniformity properly with my eyes: But I think I got a perfect monitor. No dead pixels (checked via the websites below) Minimal bleed (can't see it, unless I take a photo). And colors seem alright for mee too.

Test done with:
http://insane0hflex.github.io/dead-pixel-screen-monitor-test/index.html
http://www.lightbleedtest.com/#
http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/testsoftware/eizo-monitor-test.html



Now, IF the monitor is indeed good although it's from the dec 2016 batch I would like to make the point that you guys are looking at scewed results here. Since people who bought the monitor and got a good one, are less likely to comment, vent or dicuss issues with it. They are well, simply happy with it. Only the bad ones, that QC actually did miss will be noted here. And I assume this builds a vocal minority. Otherise I assume big pc news sites would have catched up on that kind of "massive fail" on Acer's part. I believe there is some confirmation bias and selective focus going on here. Don't want to step on any toes here, just trying to put things in perspective and join the discussion, as well as share my experience and show pics, as the title suggests ^^

Discuss, looking forward to replies









Cheers bpkdasbaum


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpkdasbaum*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I read roughly 40+ pages here. Some from the beginning, some around dec/january and some of the moct recent ones. It was an interesting read and I simply wanted to check out, what anybody else got.
> 
> Reading through the comments it appears that most of the dec 2016 batch monitors suffer from QC issues and thus are sent off with dead pixels, backlight bleeding and bad uniformity.
> 
> Now I got my monitor 2 weeks ago or so and I checked just now its from that dec 2016 batch.
> 
> I did check for dead pixels and BLB. No dead, blb is minimal.
> 
> I don't know how to check for uniformity. I guess, just look at a grey screen and check if there is differences ^^?
> 
> Now this might be anectdotal or I am just plain wrong and stupid because I can't detect or see BLB/uniformity properly with my eyes: But I think I got a perfect monitor. No dead pixels (checked via the websites below) Minimal bleed (can't see it, unless I take a photo). And colors seem alright for mee too.
> 
> Test done with:
> http://insane0hflex.github.io/dead-pixel-screen-monitor-test/index.html
> http://www.lightbleedtest.com/#
> http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/testsoftware/eizo-monitor-test.html
> 
> 
> 
> Now, IF the monitor is indeed good although it's from the dec 2016 batch I would like to make the point that you guys are looking at scewed results here. Since people who bought the monitor and got a good one, are less likely to comment, vent or dicuss issues with it. They are well, simply happy with it. Only the bad ones, that QC actually did miss will be noted here. And I assume this builds a vocal minority. Otherise I assume big pc news sites would have catched up on that kind of "massive fail" on Acer's part. I believe there is some confirmation bias and selective focus going on here. Don't want to step on any toes here, just trying to put things in perspective and join the discussion, as well as share my experience and show pics, as the title suggests ^^
> 
> Discuss, looking forward to replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers bpkdasbaum


If you can't see anything with your hare eyes don't bother testing. Ignorance is bmiss. If your monitor is perfect to you, that's all that matters. I didn't know uniformity was even a thing until I came here. I don't see any obvious issue with mine, so I won't test for it. Because then, it'll drive me nuts.


----------



## Bliky

So I haven't sent my XB217HU back yet since in game the monitor actually looks amazing and G-Sync 165 Hz is an addiction. I still cant figure this out though.

Why is it that videos, specifically but not limited to, youtube look like actual ass. Here is an example of what a scene in a random video looks like on the XB271HU



Here is the same EXACT scene on my Asus ProArt monitor thats 1920x1200



Much better on the $300 2 year old pro-art. I just don't get it. Nvidia's Video Color settings are at Full for both monitors and the brightness and contract are very similar on both monitors. Is it because its a 1440p monitor displaying youtubes crappy 1080p compressed videos?

I've even tried to watch movies on the monitor and they have a similar look. Games look AMAZING but I just can't understand why videos look like garbage.


----------



## cskippy

Hard to say for sure given the two pictures but gamma is probably higher on the XB271HU compared ro the proart.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bliky*
> 
> So I haven't sent my XB217HU back yet since in game the monitor actually looks amazing and G-Sync 165 Hz is an addiction. I still cant figure this out though.
> 
> Why is it that videos, specifically but not limited to, youtube look like actual ass. Here is an example of what a scene in a random video looks like on the XB271HU
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the same EXACT scene on my Asus ProArt monitor thats 1920x1200
> 
> 
> 
> Much better on the $300 2 year old pro-art. I just don't get it. Nvidia's Video Color settings are at Full for both monitors and the brightness and contract are very similar on both monitors. Is it because its a 1440p monitor displaying youtubes crappy 1080p compressed videos?
> 
> I've even tried to watch movies on the monitor and they have a similar look. Games look AMAZING but I just can't understand why videos look like garbage.


Is that a 1080p video? Could be the ****ty upscaling that's making it look pixelated. Are both monitors 27 inches?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpkdasbaum*
> 
> Now, IF the monitor is indeed good although it's from the dec 2016 batch I would like to make the point that you guys are looking at scewed results here. Since people who bought the monitor and got a good one, are less likely to comment, vent or dicuss issues with it. They are well, simply happy with it. Only the bad ones, that QC actually did miss will be noted here. And I assume this builds a vocal minority. Otherise I assume big pc news sites would have catched up on that kind of "massive fail" on Acer's part. I believe there is some confirmation bias and selective focus going on here. Don't want to step on any toes here, just trying to put things in perspective and join the discussion, as well as share my experience and show pics, as the title suggests ^^


First, congrats on winning the panel lottery.

Second, I disagree entirely with what you wrote. "Vocal minority"? dude, I bought not one, not two, but SEVEN M270 panels in a row and they ALL sucked. There is a point where "bad luck" stops and "horrible quality" kicks in. Confimation bias my ***.

Sorry if that came a bit rude, but I absolutely don't believe in being hexed or something, and after not being able to buy this monitor despite seven attempts I think I'm pretty well inclined to say that the majority of them are garbage. But, if you're so sure on that, how about selling me your perfect piece for extra 100$ (yes, I'll pay more for used one than for a new one







) and trying your luck again? After all, that must be selective focus on our part, so that should be cake for you and easy money









cheers!


----------



## bpkdasbaum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> First, congrats on winning the panel lottery.
> 
> Second, I disagree entirely with what you wrote. "Vocal minority"? dude, I bought not one, not two, but SEVEN M270 panels in a row and they ALL sucked. There is a point where "bad luck" stops and "horrible quality" kicks in. Confimation bias my ***.
> 
> Sorry if that came a bit rude, but I absolutely don't believe in being hexed or something, and after not being able to buy this monitor despite seven attempts I think I'm pretty well inclined to say that the majority of them are garbage. But, if you're so sure on that, how about selling me your perfect piece for extra 100$ (yes, I'll pay more for used one than for a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and trying your luck again? After all, that must be selective focus on our part, so that should be cake for you and easy money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers!


Oh man, 7 in a row that's harsh dude. The ones I read here in the thread so far had 1 or 2 bad, but it also sounded as if they were super picky and then got a good one. I wouldn't even go till 7, porbably would have given up earlier. You are quite resilient. I take my hat off to you









Do you have pictures of your 7 monitors? I would like to compare. Also good luck on the next one, they are out there.

I plan an buying the 4k version soon too and will report back in this thread,.


----------



## Astreon

Yeah, I have the pictures of each monitor (or at least what was wrong with it), I'm planning to post all of them in a compilation after I finally get an acceptable one. If I ever get one, that is.


----------



## domyz

Hi everyone, I just received my XB271HU yesterday and I noticed while calibrating it that there is some slightly darker whites at the very edge on the screen, each side. Hard to notice, but I see it. It's like the backlight would be more dim at the very edge and start to do it's job when approching the center of the screen. The "slightly darker" is about 1/3 to 1/4 inch wide, after that the light is quite even.

My brightness is set at 40, contrast 50, monitor is set in G-Sync mode not ULMB. At this brightness level, on a full black screen I don't see any backlight bleed (which is odd for this model ?).

It's my first IPS panel, is that normal ? Would that be a reason to take a chance and exchange the product ? Thanks for helping me !!

EDIT: I read about uniformity issues, and after seeing the pics on this thread I think I just won the lottery first time. My white uniformity is really not as bad as the majority of the pictures posted here. White temperature uniformity for mine is really even, only a tad dimmer at both sides (0.25"). Absolutely no IPS bleed (not even the common white spot on the bottom) and no yellow glow on black screen.

Really happy with mine


----------



## zergling123

So I just bought XB271HU earlier today







So far I'm liking it images look sharp and crisp, colors are so vibrant and my games look so much realistic. Bumped into this forum just now, I noticed some people calibrated their displays to make it even better that's amazing, will look at some posts see if I can do the same.


----------



## Bliky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> Is that a 1080p video? Could be the ****ty upscaling that's making it look pixelated. Are both monitors 27 inches?


Yeah it's 1080p... 1440p doesn't look much different and the ASUS is 24 and XB271HU is obviously 27


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bliky*
> 
> Yeah it's 1080p... 1440p doesn't look much different and the ASUS is 24 and XB271HU is obviously 27


Can you link the video? I'll test it across my three monitors and tv. I have the xb271 an aoc 24 onch 144hz 1080p and an acer 1440p 25 inch. I'll test tonight after work


----------



## leafcutter

Just plugged in a Feb 2017 make. Looks amazing! O_O
No dead pixels, no BLB (at 100% brightness). I'll check again in the night. It's daylight right now and the house is naturally lit (closing the blinds doesn't get the house pitch black).
I returned my Dell S2716DG (in 2 days) to get the Acer XB271HU from BestBuy as I just couldn't stand the washed out corners and borders (TN panel :/ ). I am coming from a generic [email protected] IPS (Acer H236HL, glossy screen). I was anxiously lurking on this gigantic thread while waiting for the monitor to come in to my local BestBuy (store pickup).

EDIT: Sorry, I jumped the gun due to excitement. There is BLB. The usual place - bottom right corner.


----------



## Bliky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> Can you link the video? I'll test it across my three monitors and tv. I have the xb271 an aoc 24 onch 144hz 1080p and an acer 1440p 25 inch. I'll test tonight after work


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGbn2mZNPes

I would try that video - about 30 seconds in his black jacket looks horrible on the XB271HU but the Asus it looks much much better.

Here's what it looks like on the XB:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafcutter*
> 
> Just plugged in a Feb 2017 make. Looks amazing! O_O
> No dead pixels, no BLB (at 100% brightness). I'll check again in the night. It's daylight right now and the house is naturally lit (closing the blinds doesn't get the house pitch black).
> I returned my Dell S2716DG (in 2 days) to get the Acer XB271HU from BestBuy as I just couldn't stand the washed out corners and borders (TN panel :/ ). I am coming from a generic [email protected] IPS (Acer H236HL, glossy screen). I was anxiously lurking on this gigantic thread while waiting for the monitor to come in to my local BestBuy (store pickup).


Interesting - Would love to see some pictures of the monitor in the grey and black tests and BLB tests like some of us have posted previously. If the Feb 2017 models turn out to actually be much better I might send both of mine back and wait a little.


----------



## Astreon

Both of my XF270HUA from March 2017 were garbage, by the way. Maybe Feb 2017 is good, though...


----------



## neraxon

Calibrate done....
"Old" IPS monitor is now perfect, acer can´t match white or any other color. Still to green..... So time for round 3.
Damn


----------



## leafcutter

I checked for BLB in darkness. The camera makes it look far worse than it is (I see black overall with general IPS glow and yellow at the BLB radial bands). But, this is what I got.

100% brightness, Feb 2017 make


I think I know why I don't see the effect of this in general use (even for movies with black borders around). There are two bright-white (760 lumens, 3000K brightness) LED bulbs right above+behind my head for lighting my workspace. I keep the monitor at 55% brightness.

This is still _way_ better than the Dell S2716DG TN panel. That monitor gave me strong buyers remorse that I decided to return it and pony up for the XB271HU. Non-perfect as the Predator is, it works for me. Looking at the abundant 5-star customer reviews around major retailers, I think there are far more consumers with panels with BLB who have never checked for it, and hence couldn't complain about it.

_Schrodinger's BLB_: You have no BLB until you check for it.


----------



## lefenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> First, congrats on winning the panel lottery.
> 
> Second, I disagree entirely with what you wrote. "Vocal minority"? dude, I bought not one, not two, but SEVEN M270 panels in a row and they ALL sucked. There is a point where "bad luck" stops and "horrible quality" kicks in. Confimation bias my ***.
> 
> Sorry if that came a bit rude, but I absolutely don't believe in being hexed or something, and after not being able to buy this monitor despite seven attempts I think I'm pretty well inclined to say that the majority of them are garbage. But, if you're so sure on that, how about selling me your perfect piece for extra 100$ (yes, I'll pay more for used one than for a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and trying your luck again? After all, that must be selective focus on our part, so that should be cake for you and easy money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers!


There's many a person that will buy a monitor with flaws and have no problem with it. The majority of people get TN panels for gaming and are completely fine with it. Your sampling of the panels may have been typical, but perhaps your standards for the panels is higher than those of others. Maybe you are more observant, or perhaps your mind is more readily bothered by panel flaws.

There are only a few people out there, even on this forum, who are willing to carry, open, inspect, pack up, and return 5+ monitors.


----------



## Astreon

Well I'm not proud of it. Thing is that being poorer then western gamers, I can't afford myself to buy crap. I like my monitors to serve me for years (ideally around 5).


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafcutter*
> 
> I checked for BLB in darkness. The camera makes it look far worse than it is (I see black overall with general IPS glow and yellow at the BLB radial bands). But, this is what I got.
> 
> 100% brightness, Feb 2017 make
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know why I don't see the effect of this in general use (even for movies with black borders around). There are two bright-white (760 lumens, 3000K brightness) LED bulbs right above+behind my head for lighting my workspace. I keep the monitor at 55% brightness.
> 
> This is still _way_ better than the Dell S2716DG TN panel. That monitor gave me strong buyers remorse that I decided to return it and pony up for the XB271HU. Non-perfect as the Predator is, it works for me. Looking at the abundant 5-star customer reviews around major retailers, I think there are far more consumers with panels with BLB who have never checked for it, and hence couldn't complain about it.
> 
> _Schrodinger's BLB_: You have no BLB until you check for it.


Bottom right BLB looks very similar to how mine originally looked... Here's my original post.

Congrats on getting a good panel! If you don't notice BLB during normal use, there's no reason to worry about it. Also, there's a pretty good chance that the monitor will "break-in" and the BLB might become even less noticeable.


----------



## neraxon

Calibration done at both of my ips screens. OLd one: perfect new one: meh on my camera with iso 3600 it looks similar but when i look at the display white is not so good. it´s more yellow. if i set the broghtness at 40-50% it´s white under that it´s more grey/yellow. i think that might be the glare on the screen cause my other ips has nearly ne glare.
Another thing is i think it has a serious uniform problem after now thats calibrated i think the right side is a little bit green and the left side a little bit warmer.
Black is perfect averything is fine exept for the color problem. i cant get a bright clean white but my spyder 5 tells me that the colors are correct and set to the same white point(6500k with 150cd/m").
I don´get why they don´t look the same.

funny thing on ym cameras picture my old ips seems yellow but if you look at it its clear white and the acer is the yellow/green one.

but first: here are the pictures:




left old ips(LG Flatorn IPS237L-BN) right ACER XB271Hub (Dec 2016 Batch)


----------



## Astreon

Mate yours looks pretty good. There isn't an obvious color temperature drop and the brightness difference (sides) isn't as bothersome as that. yes it turns from red (left side) to blueish (right side) bit it's gradual, hardly bothersome. There's no "500K less/more" zone within 5 cm of each other.

I'd keep it. Consider yourself lucky. I wish I could get one like that >__>


----------



## neraxon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Mate yours looks pretty good. There isn't an obvious color temperature drop and the brightness difference (sides) isn't as bothersome as that. yes it turns from red (left side) to blueish (right side) bit it's gradual, hardly bothersome. There's no "500K less/more" zone within 5 cm of each other.
> 
> I'd keep it. Consider yourself lucky. I wish I could get one like that >__>


really? ganne recalibarte it now to 6500k with 150cd/m" turend it ac 6800k with 190cd/m² to match the other one a little bit more.
Here is the recalibarted version:

LG237l-BN calibration

acer calibration

the look after both were set to the same settings.

Problem: in rl the white at the acer is not that bright.... it think it´s because to get the 150cd/m the old one need 70-80% of his max backlight (can reach 190cd/m with max) and the acer needs only 33%.
Could that be the reason?


----------



## Astreon

well, the acer burns eyes out on max brightness. Personally I never used anything higher than 25%, that's how bright it is.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

2 days ago i set my Monitor to 165 hz.

Today i while browsing Opera my monitor suddenly goes black for 2 seconds, then appears and everything is normal except for missing Nvidia Control Panel, when i right click on the Desktop. I rebooted and everything is ok now.

But what was the reason of this behavior? Can it be 165 hz?

Or maybe it was undervolting of GPU/CPU, that i did 2 weeks ago?


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> 2 days ago i set my Monitor to 165 hz.
> 
> Today i while browsing Opera my monitor suddenly goes black for 2 seconds, then appears and everything is normal except for missing Nvidia Control Panel, when i right click on the Desktop. I rebooted and everything is ok now.
> 
> But what was the reason of this behavior? Can it be 165 hz?
> 
> Or maybe it was undervolting of GPU/CPU, that i did 2 weeks ago?


sounds like a driver issue. that happened to me. I'm on windows 10. It happened when I was on my aoc monitor too, all after the last update. I still haven't updated for he latest drivers


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> sounds like a driver issue. that happened to me. I'm on windows 10. It happened when I was on my aoc monitor too, all after the last update. I still haven't updated for he latest drivers


Ye Windows 10 here too.

I reinstalled new Nvidia driver and set back to 144 hz (because i read somewhere that OCing to 165 gives input lag in games). Gonna see if anything appears again.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bliky*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGbn2mZNPes
> 
> I would try that video - about 30 seconds in his black jacket looks horrible on the XB271HU but the Asus it looks much much better.


I checked it out on my three monitors, but not the TV as it wasn't hooked up. It looked the same on all three except for the slightly washed out colors on my TN panel aoc g2460p. It looked as black as a black sweater should be. Remember it shouldn't be pitch black as that's not how deep the black of his sweater is. If you want to see how it compares to the blackest that your screen can be, use theater mode in the youtube player so you can compare the black bars on the side to his sweater. It might be that your Asus monitor is darker in gamma than the acer.


----------



## cskippy

Agreed, it looks fine to me on my XB270HU. I'm using gamma 2.2, which is really about 2.1.

Try using either
https://www.google.com/search?q=lagom+test+images

or
http://www.photoscientia.co.uk/Gamma.htm

to check for the appropriate gamma on your [/URL]monitor. Things might look washed out by comparison but you can actually see more details and movies will look how they are supposed to rather than having a ton of black crush.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> Agreed, it looks fine to me on my XB270HU. I'm using gamma 2.2, which is really about 2.1.
> 
> Try using either
> https://www.google.com/search?q=lagom+test+images
> 
> or
> http://www.photoscientia.co.uk/Gamma.htm
> 
> to check for the appropriate gamma on your [/URL]monitor. Things might look washed out by comparison but you can actually see more details and movies will look how they are supposed to rather than having a ton of black crush.


I just checked on my s7 edge. and even with the exaggerated saturation on the phone it looks close to the xb271hu. that being said I tend to prefer exaggerated colors so I do have my monitor with the saturation at 120 on the ips and on the tn I use digital vibrancy. it's not accurate but it pops when gaming.


----------



## mndz

Hi everyone
Just received by XB271HU from computeruniverse
Made in December 2016
Amazing colors, amazing design and smoothness of high refresh rate
But I am very much worried about the backlight bleed

Overexposed, caught by iphone 7 plus default settings

Low ISO ~100, pretty much what i see


Could you guys tell me if it is acceptable or not
Thanks in advance


----------



## yoitsmegabe

The only thing that concerns me on your panel is the purple mark near the bottom, does that show up on any other scenarios? I saw one at microcenter that had a purple splotch. Not quite dead pixels, just a permanent purple mark similar to oled burn in.


----------



## mndz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> The only thing that concerns me on your panel is the purple mark near the bottom, does that show up on any other scenarios? I saw one at microcenter that had a purple splotch. Not quite dead pixels, just a permanent purple mark similar to oled burn in.


Sorry, my bad, that is a reflection from my keyboard lights


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mndz*
> 
> Sorry, my bad, that is a reflection from my keyboard lights


ah then I think you're fine. What it looks like in person is what matters. I wouldn't worry about what the camera picks up when it is overexposed.


----------



## gigelpansat

4 th one from dec 2016


----------



## Astreon

BLB is kinda excessive but there may be some redeeming qualities I guess? How's the white uniformity?


----------



## mndz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> BLB is kinda excessive but there may be some redeeming qualities I guess? How's the white uniformity?


If you are replying to my post then I have to say the white seems alright to me, but what do you think?


----------



## Astreon

does the darker right edge bother you?


----------



## mndz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> does the darker right edge bother you?


Nope, I don't see it IRL
The only thing that bothers me is the right bottom corner, looks a bit yellowish but only on black loadscreens, pictures, etc


----------



## kolkoo

Hey guys, just wanted to know if any of you guys have gotten an Amazon warehouse deals monitor (talking very good or like new condition) or similar and if so does it come retested/fixed backlight bleed or is it the same lottery as buying a new one?


----------



## Astreon

I'd risk saying that such deals are simply customer returns being re-sold again. So expect faults.


----------



## kolkoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I'd risk saying that such deals are simply customer returns being re-sold again. So expect faults.


Yeah I figured as much I was just wondering if there was some post-return quality control, because how could they just resell them if user returned them and they didnt check if they work correctly?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolkoo*
> 
> Yeah I figured as much I was just wondering if there was some post-return quality control, because how could they just resell them if user returned them and they didnt check if they work correctly?


well, they are technically still what Acer considers "fully functional", so...







Acer doesn't care for BLB, dead pixels (unless you have a ton), dust or uneven uniformity too much. That's "within acceptable spec range for IPS" for them.

So I'd say amazon is free to resell them for lower price, as this is technically... fully functional,undamaged monitor.


----------



## gigelpansat

Going for the 5 th tomorrow.
Uniformity is not perfect, but it s ok.
I really hope for a good one. I m tired...


----------



## Astreon

yeah, so am I.

Seven panels, still no luck...


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bliky*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGbn2mZNPes
> 
> I would try that video - about 30 seconds in his black jacket looks horrible on the XB271HU but the Asus it looks much much better.
> 
> Here's what it looks like on the XB:
> 
> 
> Interesting - Would love to see some pictures of the monitor in the grey and black tests and BLB tests like some of us have posted previously. If the Feb 2017 models turn out to actually be much better I might send both of mine back and wait a little.


There are far too many artifacts that can occur with poorly encoded videos for Youtube to be a useful comparison tool. Use a well mastered BD or another good video source for video comparisons.

Is the 165hz OC option on for the Acer?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> 2 days ago i set my Monitor to 165 hz.
> 
> Today i while browsing Opera my monitor suddenly goes black for 2 seconds, then appears and everything is normal except for missing Nvidia Control Panel, when i right click on the Desktop. I rebooted and everything is ok now.
> 
> But what was the reason of this behavior? Can it be 165 hz?
> 
> Or maybe it was undervolting of GPU/CPU, that i did 2 weeks ago?


Very likely. The 165hz OC is unstable and hit and miss as far as I know.


----------



## xentrox

For the record, since I got my last replacement about a year or so ago, this current model does NOT have a 144Hz option. I only can pick 150, 155, 160 and 165.. I've been running at 150hz since I got it without issues. I do see ghosting when OD is on though, I'm guessing that's "Overdrive" but I leave that off and life is good. I don't use ULMB either.


----------



## Bliky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> There are far too many artifacts that can occur with poorly encoded videos for Youtube to be a useful comparison tool. Use a well mastered BD or another good video source for video comparisons.
> 
> Is the 165hz OC option on for the Acer?
> Very likely. The 165hz OC is unstable and hit and miss as far as I know.


What is a well mastered BD and yes 165 Hz... 144 Hz or even 60 the video quality doesn't change.


----------



## cskippy

Increasing the refresh rate also slightly lowers the gamma which will make artifacts more apparent.


----------



## Bliky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> Increasing the refresh rate also slightly lowers the gamma which will make artifacts more apparent.


So I just used DDU to uninstall and reinstall all my drivers. Factory restored my monitor to default settings, switched DisplayPort cables, brought the monitor back down to 59 HZ and videos, youtube, downloaded videos, anything else still look like total ass. Lots of artifacting in black areas during dark scenes in movies and videos. I'm starting to think that these 1440p monitors just look like this...


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bliky*
> 
> So I just used DDU to uninstall and reinstall all my drivers. Factory restored my monitor to default settings, switched DisplayPort cables, brought the monitor back down to 59 HZ and videos, youtube, downloaded videos, anything else still look like total ass. Lots of artifacting in black areas during dark scenes in movies and videos. I'm starting to think that these 1440p monitors just look like this...


I don't have any artifact with that video


----------



## Bliky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> I don't have any artifact with that video


That's on your XB271HU?

I literally can't figure out why my monitor is like this. Even the second one I got is the same.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bliky*
> 
> That's on your XB271HU?
> 
> I literally can't figure out why my monitor is like this. Even the second one I got is the same.


Yes, XB271HU. Stock settings, 144 hz, 10% brightness.

Dunno what can be the reason of this problem. Do you use stock settings?


----------



## Bliky

I've tried stock settings, a second monitor, totally removing and reinstalling my graphics drivers. I got both my monitors from Amazon, both Dec 2016... I'm wondering since both of these have this problem maybe I got two from a bad batch or something. I've literally tried about everything and nothing fixes it.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bliky*
> 
> What is a well mastered BD and yes 165 Hz... 144 Hz or even 60 the video quality doesn't change.


A blu-ray. An ideal video source would be uncompressed or lossless 4:4:4.

Have you tried turning off the 165hz OC?


----------



## Bliky

That's what I thought it meant, yeah don't really have a way to play blue ray as I don't have any players here and no optical drive on my PC.

Yes I disabled 165Hz, I even factory reset the monitor and changed its refresh rate in windows back to 60Hz.


----------



## gigelpansat

Guys, 5 th one is a keeper!
No pixel problems, almost great uniformity and 2 cm visible glow/bleed from each corner.

I say my hunt for a good xb271hu is over.
Was it worth it? Well, when you finally see a good one...you re happy...that the search is over.

Wish you all good luck.
Pictures made with Iphone se-default camera app.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bliky*
> 
> That's what I thought it meant, yeah don't really have a way to play blue ray as I don't have any players here and no optical drive on my PC.
> 
> Yes I disabled 165Hz, I even factory reset the monitor and changed its refresh rate in windows back to 60Hz.


What's your gamma set to?


----------



## Bliky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> What's your gamma set to?


On monitor its set to 2.2... if I change it to the other option it makes no difference


----------



## jdmachogg

I created an account just to post this...









After debating for many months, I finally bit the bullet and got this beauty.

Being terrified of having one of the issues people are having, I'm starting to think that a lot of it is over talked.

I got mine, from the 12/2016 batch, and its perfect. No noticeable backlight bleed. Amazing display. Can't find anything wrong with it.

God it's a huge step from my old 21'' 1080 TN Panel









You won't regret buying the XB271HU!


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmachogg*
> 
> You won't regret buying the XB271HU!


Yeah, especially returning five of them like me.


----------



## neraxon

i´m going to send my monitor back.
Gonna wait till Q3 to get the 4k/144hz monitor. IF FALD is good: Perfect, else we will see.....
Good luck everyone.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neraxon*
> 
> i´m going to send my monitor back.
> Gonna wait till Q3 to get the 4k/144hz monitor. IF FALD is good: Perfect, else we will see.....
> Good luck everyone.


I heard its gonna cost 2k usd


----------



## neraxon

i heard it too but you know .... if it´s good why not? tested a 4k 27" monitor before. can´t see a single pixel without an extra lense. so i think it will not buy another monitor after this. 27" is my perfectz sweetspot and 4k would be the best. i think after this monitor i will upgrade if there is a reason like monitor breaks or there is another revolution in the technic like 5 dot or oled + qdot + 4k +144hz + ips or such things. So i think i´m gonna use it for don´t know 10-15 years? my old monitor is now 4 years old and i want to upgrade only cause it´s a little bit small and only has fhd.
But with 27" and 4k there are clear pictures and i tried to use 32" for a year or something like that. To big for me. So 2k is not that much if you consider that.


----------



## Astreon

if you can afford it, you may consider it. I'm too poor for 2000$ monitors.

Besides that, there are some uncertainties, such as:

1. FALD implementation (will it suck like Dell's one?)
2. The typical AUO problems with QC, which I believe will not be any different this time
3. 4:2:2 compression when using 144hz 4K
4. If you're using windows - massive problems with 4K scaling.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Also you need atleast 1080ti or even SLI of 1080ti for 4k gaming. Its very demanding.

Downscaling to 1440p will make everything a bit blurry, i heard. Native resoluitions are always better.


----------



## neraxon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> if you can afford it, you may consider it. I'm too poor for 2000$ monitors.
> 
> Besides that, there are some uncertainties, such as:
> 
> 1. FALD implementation (will it suck like Dell's one?)
> 2. The typical AUO problems with QC, which I believe will not be any different this time
> 3. 4:2:2 compression when using 144hz 4K
> 4. If you're using windows - massive problems with 4K scaling.


1. I hope not but i donßt now if dellßs suck that bad. sure at pitch black with white it sucks but at daily use? is it so bad?
2. AUO problems are dust/dirt, blb, pixel problems, uniformity. so blb should be done with FALD. the other things are not as bad as blb i think.
3. With DP1.4 that should be done. it´s a problem because the "normal" cables can´t transport the amount of datra, right?
4. tried 4k with windows on my 4k tv with hdmi 2.0. No problem at all. What for problems could be there? my tv is a 40" tv, i sat away 2-3 meters, no scaling everything was perfect to read.

If something is wrong with one of my points please tell me


----------



## neraxon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Also you need atleast 1080ti or even SLI of 1080ti for 4k gaming. Its very demanding.
> 
> Downscaling to 1440p will make everything a bit blurry, i heard. Native resoluitions are always better.


? maby for ultra.
Witcher 3 Medium-High runs with 60frames (Hairworks off).
Rest of my system is not grafik intensive. by the way i´m a big movie fan. Movies>Gaming = Work. ^^


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neraxon*
> 
> but i don*ß*t


German spotted! Hehe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neraxon*
> 
> ? maby for ultra.
> Witcher 3 Medium-High runs with 60frames (Hairworks off).
> Rest of my system is not grafik intensive. by the way i´m a big movie fan. Movies>Gaming = Work. ^^


Gaming> everything!

And i thought the reason of 4k are good graphics. But what the reason if you lower the settings to medium? I think its better to play on ultra with 1440p than on mediium with 4k or?


----------



## neraxon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> German spotted! Hehe.
> Gaming> everything!
> 
> And i thought the reason of 4k are good graphics. But what the reason if you lower the settings to medium? I think its better to play on ultra with 1440p than on mediium with 4k or?


Sure the reason is better graphics but i can't buy the monitor and the cards but i can buy the monitor and after that the cards. Not the 1080ti but maybe the new ti line after that. In between i can play at 4k/medium or 1080/ultra. My gtx1070 cant play witcher ultra hairworks on with 60frames @1440. Its more like 55.
Another reason is i prefer movies>gaming ^^ cause i like long intensive story focused SP games and there are not that much of them... But a lot of good movies. Sooo i get the good things for works and movies and meh things for gaming till i get the nes gtx2080/1180ti. But thats something i can live with. Cause im gonna buy this monitor Q1 18 and than it's maybe half of a year till the new tis should be out. Thats ok.

By the way here is a list of games i play :
Witcher 3
Witcher 2
Dark souls
Dark souks 2
Thalia principle
Sniper elite v2
Civ v

Sooo i think ds is no problem








Witcher 3 looks good at med 4k.
Sniper v2 runs with 60frames ultra (tried ss on my 1080p monitor)
Thalia well 1440p is too much for the 1070
Civ v always good


----------



## Nomei

Hi guys.

I've got a couple questions about XB271HU.

Now I have a Acer XB240HA G-Sync 144Hz TN monitor and I think it's time to change it for something new. It's a decent monitor but I want bigger screen, better resolution and better panel. I read that XB271HU is best from that trio (AOC 271QG, Asus PG279Q and Acer XB271HU).

So here is my question. Is rly bleeding and glowing bothering in games? I do not watch movies, only playing and doing some regular stuff on internet on my PC.

Here is photo taken by my S7edge of my Acer XB240HA and that's how my screen looks like in completely darkness room:


As you can see it's "orangish" on the sides and but it's only on the photo... In real I don't rly see it. It's black, maybe little "blueish" for me. And trust me I'm not blind









So should I buy XB271HU if those kinda things doesn't bothering me? Or is it just TN panel and on IPS panels it looks worse?

Also how about bad pixels in this model? Is it often? I had 2x Asus PG278Q in the past and returned them one by one because of 8 dead pixels in first and 3 dead pixels in a second one.


----------



## Shardnax

Minimal bleeding can largely be ignored. Glow depends on your tolerance as it's very noticeable in darker scenes.


----------



## psycho063

Hi guys, decided to try out the pannel lottery with the XB271Hub

I think there is excessive glow in the bottom right corner, or am I wrong? White uniformity looks ok I guess. I'm not sure. This is my first IPS panel, before that I had a 22" TN panel Samsung.





What do you guys think, should it go back?

P.S. I am yet to test it in any games, will definitely have to do so but should I keep the brightness at 100% or should I lower it to a more "real world" scenario?

Thanks


----------



## Astreon

Weak piece, mate.

Big BLB right corner
very lame white uniformity (blue center, red sides).


----------



## neraxon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho063*
> 
> Hi guys, decided to try out the pannel lottery with the XB271Hub
> 
> I think there is excessive glow in the bottom right corner, or am I wrong? White uniformity looks ok I guess. I'm not sure. This is my first IPS panel, before that I had a 22" TN panel Samsung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think, should it go back?
> 
> P.S. I am yet to test it in any games, will definitely have to do so but should I keep the brightness at 100% or should I lower it to a more "real world" scenario?
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to the lottery
Winner: Not you!
Good luck with round two. That's below average and even that is not very high. But yours is a piece of trash... Try once again. Can't be worst


----------



## psycho063

Thanks gents, really appreciate it.








I've already ordered a replacement from Amazon. Hopefully the second one is better.


----------



## jeandoumpier

Hello guys. I just received my new acer xb271hu today and i'm very glad that it was ok. It's a nice monitor. Premium at all.
I want you to help me with callibration. Please, give me some suggested numbers for brightness, contrast, r-g-b and other.
The usage of my pc is for browsing and gaming of course (i own gtx 1070). I want a profile that will be relaxing for my eyes, but either dynamic for seeing colors nice. Thanks.


----------



## Shardnax

Leave contrast at 50, set brightness anywhere from 18 - 28 depending on your preferences and how the room is lit. The only reason to go with higher brightness is if the room has bright lighting and/or it's in direct sunlight.


----------



## psycho063

Round two, looks a bit better but still seems bad, this time upper right corner looks the worst.
















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Astreon

This is better than the last piece, but I'd still be bothered by reddish left side, yellowish right side.


----------



## psycho063

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> This is better than the last piece, but I'd still be bothered by reddish left side, yellowish right side.


Thanks for taking the time to check it out. In real life usage I don't notice it too much unless I really focus on it. However, I have read about the upcoming Samsung quantum dot 27" monitors and now I'm thinking returning this one and waiting for the new models. Does that make any sense? I've heard of the low pixel spacing with existing models. And VA are supposed to be slower in response times then IPS so yet another factor to consider.


----------



## neraxon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho063*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to check it out. In real life usage I don't notice it too much unless I really focus on it. However, I have read about the upcoming Samsung quantum dot 27" monitors and now I'm thinking returning this one and waiting for the new models. Does that make any sense? I've heard of the low pixel spacing with existing models. And VA are supposed to be slower in response times then IPS so yet another factor to consider.


More important: Do they have gsync?


----------



## jeandoumpier

So, is brightness at 50 and contrast at 18-28 good callibration for gaming (gaming especially at night)?
If somebody has tested many settings, could tell me any other good callibration for gaming? i am trying to find the best callibration for dark room.


----------



## cskippy

Contrast should be at default or highest possible without clipping, and adjust brightness for ambient lighting. So a dark room might have brightness at 10 or below, all depending on preference.


----------



## jeandoumpier

What do you mean ''brightness 10 or below''? I now have it at 50. Is it much? 50 brightness and 23 contrast, after a member's here suggestion.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeandoumpier*
> 
> So, is brightness at 50 and contrast at 18-28 good callibration for gaming (gaming especially at night)?
> If somebody has tested many settings, could tell me any other good callibration for gaming? i am trying to find the best callibration for dark room.


Everything is just a suggestion. Put brightness at whatever you want it to be. My brother in law puts it at 80, 80 makes my eyes scream, I keep mine at 50 in the day when the sun fills the room with light, and about 25 at night, I have LED strips behind my monitor and a lamp next to my desk at night.


----------



## jeandoumpier

Thanks man.


----------



## jeandoumpier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> Everything is just a suggestion. Put brightness at whatever you want it to be. My brother in law puts it at 80, 80 makes my eyes scream, I keep mine at 50 in the day when the sun fills the room with light, and about 25 at night, I have LED strips behind my monitor and a lamp next to my desk at night.


Thanks for your answer,man.


----------



## cskippy

Lowering the contrast ratio is fine but just realize you're also lower the image quality making blacks and whites closer together, losing the pop. That's why I recommend leaving contrast at default and adjusting peak brightness to your viewing environment.


----------



## psycho063

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neraxon*
> 
> More important: Do they have gsync?


As far as I am aware there will be a Gsync version.


----------



## neraxon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho063*
> 
> As far as I am aware there will be a Gsync version.


Can you send me the link pls. That would be awesome


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeandoumpier*
> 
> What do you mean ''brightness 10 or below''? I now have it at 50. Is it much? 50 brightness and 23 contrast, after a member's here suggestion.


You flip flopped what I suggested, actually. As Skippy has mentioned, contrast is best left at the default of 50.


----------



## jeandoumpier

You're right Shardnax. I am wrong. I messed up brightness and contrast, you suggested me the opposite actually. I got confused by myself.
You wrote me to configure contrast at 50 and brightness about 18-28 depending on room's light. So i put contrast to 50 and brightness at 30 and i am ok. Sorry for the misunderstood.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Just thought I'd mention that my 4th XB271HU which I finally settled on after 3 bad ones has developed a stuck pixel. I've never seen a stuck pixel form after turning it on unless it was dropped or something, so this is kinda disappointing. (I've owned it for about 4 months)


----------



## Monitorn00b

Hi, I bought this monitor and it arrived Thursday, all was good until I tried changing languages and monitor went crazy and menus weren't readable and white pixels popped over the screen, I turned monitor&PC off and on and all worked correctly, only happened when changing languages on the monitor menu so as I had really decent BLB, good uniformity(imho) and no dead pixels I decided to keep it testing.

The problem is I was playing ABZU and had to do a few chores so I left the game on and came back 10-15 minutes later and found that the silhouhette of the character had a slight burn in the screen or temporary image retention, whatever is called that disappeared after 2 minutes or less, so, is this normal or I have another faulty monitor? I thought after 3 Asus PG279Q I was pretty lucky with my first Acer but now I'm sad

Menu when it goes crazy


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Never seen this kind of burn it with mine.

But i didn't change language (not want to try, sorry







)


----------



## Monitorn00b

I tried again the same game, same spot, same conditions and no temporary image retention this time now... the menu keeps ******* up when changing language though. I go to the end of languages on one side or other, keep going and sooner or later it implodes...









What you see in the image is not the burn in, it's what happens when changing languages, it just ****ps up and text is really messed up, it shows white pixels in images and background, etc.. if i turn pc off and monitor off and on again, it's fixed until i try to change language again...


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

Anyone know if the XB271HU has a HDMI 2.0 or 1.4 port? Extra credit what version HDCP it supports..

Thanks


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know if the XB271HU has a HDMI 2.0 or 1.4 port? Extra credit what version HDCP it supports..
> 
> Thanks


Hdmi 1.4


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monitorn00b*
> 
> I tried again the same game, same spot, same conditions and no temporary image retention this time now... the menu keeps ******* up when changing language though. I go to the end of languages on one side or other, keep going and sooner or later it implodes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you see in the image is not the burn in, it's what happens when changing languages, it just ****ps up and text is really messed up, it shows white pixels in images and background, etc.. if i turn pc off and monitor off and on again, it's fixed until i try to change language again...


I have a solution to the menu problem... pick your language and leave it!









As far as the image retention goes, I think I read someone ran into a similar problem with the timer on a Metal Gear game, the digits that flip like crazy for the timer would leave little ghost bits (the portions where digits overlapped) when returning to the desktop... almost like the pixels were fatigued. I think it went away after a couple of minutes though. I personally have not run into similar issues.


----------



## overtime

Hi Folks

I would be interested to see if anyone else can replicate this 'phenomena' with their monitor which I came across.

I initially purchased a Viewsonic XG2703-GS which appeared to be very good quality with minimum backlight bleed and IPS glow. I was calibrating the panel using the lagom website below when I saw what looked like a significant issue with the 'clock and phase' test specifically.
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php
When scrolling down the page, the grey test pattern turns a very greenish tinge towards the bottom of the grey area in the top 3rd of the panel. When I minimised the window, I can clearly see a pattern extending outside the window to the desktop, but only while this image is being displayed. Having concluded this was a fundamental problem with the panel, I sent it back. Note, this was actually a replacement for a previous XG2703-GS which had significant BLB and a severe yellow tinge which I could not calibrate out.
Having decided not to risk a 3rd Viewsonic, I went for an Acer xb271HU IPS.

This panel appears to be acceptable in all areas but exhibits the same problem when running the lagom clock and phase test above.
In both panel tests, G-sync was enabled and the monitors frequency was set to the native 144hz and 2560x1440. I attempted various combinations of the test by disabling G-sync and running the monitors at 60hz which did not correct the issue.

Note, I also ran the same test against my 1080p/60z Asus PA238q monitor connected via a DVI cable and I could not replicate the issue there.

I'm therefore wondering
• Is this simply a weird phenomenon with this particular test on this panel type which will not show up in real life but can be replicated by other users ?
• Is it possibly a problem with the display port on my Graphics card (Asus GTX 1070) ?
• Have I been unlucky enough to receive two faulty panels from two separate manufacturers with coincidentally the same issue ?
• Both DP cables had an issue?

I would be interested to know if anyone can replicate the issue or offer any suggestions ? Either would give me some comfort otherwise I may need to send it back in case this problem shows up in real use at a later stage.

Cheers.

Nice and Grey - all good


mmm.. why is that Green when I scroll down ?


That's not right at all methinks


1.jpg 395k .jpg file


2.jpg 455k .jpg file


3.jpg 515k .jpg file


----------



## kolkoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overtime*
> 
> Hi Folks
> 
> I would be interested to see if anyone else can replicate this 'phenomena' with their monitor which I came across.
> 
> I initially purchased a Viewsonic XG2703-GS which appeared to be very good quality with minimum backlight bleed and IPS glow. I was calibrating the panel using the lagom website below when I saw what looked like a significant issue with the 'clock and phase' test specifically.
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php
> When scrolling down the page, the grey test pattern turns a very greenish tinge towards the bottom of the grey area in the top 3rd of the panel. When I minimised the window, I can clearly see a pattern extending outside the window to the desktop, but only while this image is being displayed. Having concluded this was a fundamental problem with the panel, I sent it back. Note, this was actually a replacement for a previous XG2703-GS which had significant BLB and a severe yellow tinge which I could not calibrate out.
> Having decided not to risk a 3rd Viewsonic, I went for an Acer xb271HU IPS.
> 
> This panel appears to be acceptable in all areas but exhibits the same problem when running the lagom clock and phase test above.
> In both panel tests, G-sync was enabled and the monitors frequency was set to the native 144hz and 2560x1440. I attempted various combinations of the test by disabling G-sync and running the monitors at 60hz which did not correct the issue.
> 
> Note, I also ran the same test against my 1080p/60z Asus PA238q monitor connected via a DVI cable and I could not replicate the issue there.
> 
> I'm therefore wondering
> • Is this simply a weird phenomenon with this particular test on this panel type which will not show up in real life but can be replicated by other users ?
> • Is it possibly a problem with the display port on my Graphics card (Asus GTX 1070) ?
> • Have I been unlucky enough to receive two faulty panels from two separate manufacturers with coincidentally the same issue ?
> • Both DP cables had an issue?
> 
> I would be interested to know if anyone can replicate the issue or offer any suggestions ? Either would give me some comfort otherwise I may need to send it back in case this problem shows up in real use at a later stage.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Nice and Grey - all good
> 
> 
> mmm.. why is that Green when I scroll down ?
> 
> 
> That's not right at all methinks
> 
> 
> 1.jpg 395k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 2.jpg 455k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 3.jpg 515k .jpg file


Well damn... I have the exact same issue on my brand new Viewsonic XG2703-GS, hadn't noticed it until you mentioned it.
Tried it on my BENQ XL2420T - all seems good.
Not sure what causes it and if I should worry about it...

Edit: I'm on an 1080Ti with trip monitor 2 of them at 60hz 1080p and the Viewsonic at 165hz gsync 1440p


----------



## overtime

Well that gives me some consolation that it's not likely to be my Graphics card but a feature of this Panel with this test.
I'm sure someone will be able to explain the science behind it.
Hope you're getting on with your Viewsonic.
I definitely preferred the more subdued gamer styling over the Acer and apart from this 'issue' which it seems is unlikely to be one after all, I was happy with it.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overtime*


Should i just open this site http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php#top and just scroll down the page?

If so then i don't have any green effects, everything stays grey. (With F11-fullscreen mode - everything is ok too)

2560-1440/144 hz/G-Sync on
Windows 10
Opera browser
Asus Strix 1080


----------



## kolkoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overtime*
> 
> Well that gives me some consolation that it's not likely to be my Graphics card but a feature of this Panel with this test.
> I'm sure someone will be able to explain the science behind it.
> Hope you're getting on with your Viewsonic.
> I definitely preferred the more subdued gamer styling over the Acer and apart from this 'issue' which it seems is unlikely to be one after all, I was happy with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Should i just open this site http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php#top and just scroll down the page?
> 
> If so then i don't have any green effects, everything stays grey. (With F11-fullscreen mode - everything is ok too)
> 
> 2560-1440/144 hz/G-Sync on
> Windows 10
> Opera browser
> Asus Strix 1080


How many monitors are you guys using and at what refresh rates?

I am using the 27" viewsonic XG2703-GS 1440p @ 165hz (similar panel to the acer), 24" Benq XL2420T [email protected], 42" Sony KDL42W653 [email protected]
Maybe it's related to that... very strange this thing

Edit: I am also using Multi display power saver to keep my clocks low (because of the multi display idle clock bug)


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Only one monitor.

Acer XB271HU - Dec 2016 batch.

2560-1440/144 hz/G-Sync on
Windows 10
Opera browser
Asus Strix 1080


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolkoo*
> 
> How many monitors are you guys using and at what refresh rates?
> 
> I am using the 27" viewsonic XG2703-GS 1440p @ 165hz (similar panel to the acer), 24" Benq XL2420T [email protected], 42" Sony KDL42W653 [email protected]
> Maybe it's related to that... very strange this thing
> 
> Edit: I am also using Multi display power saver to keep my clocks low (because of the multi display idle clock bug)


It happened on all three of my monitors, the test is supposed to be in full screen so if you doing it in windowed mode probably gets artifacts on your screen. On my xb271hu it appears more apparent because its 1440p and probably ips. My 144hz AOC g2460p is 1080p and it appears but a little more faint than on the predator. There are a bunch of tests on that site that do weird things that are never noticeable in day to day use. I wouldn't worry about it if i were you, I know I don't.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overtime*
> 
> Well that gives me some consolation that it's not likely to be my Graphics card but a feature of this Panel with this test.
> I'm sure someone will be able to explain the science behind it.
> Hope you're getting on with your Viewsonic.
> I definitely preferred the more subdued gamer styling over the Acer and apart from this 'issue' which it seems is unlikely to be one after all, I was happy with it.


That glitch happens on a bunch of different gaming monitors... I can't find the article that talks about it, but it was in a review of the PG278Q maybe. It has something to do with a shared part I think... the timing controller? I can't recall... but it's definitely nothing to worry about, unless you happen to use one of those tightly checkered patterns as your desktop or something. Otherwise you'll never see it during regular use.

EDIT: Found an article that mentions this bug:

https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Displays/Acer-XB270HU-27-1440P-144Hz-IPS-G-Sync-Monitor-Review/G-Sync-Errata-and-TCON-Artifa


----------



## overtime

Yup, that's correct.
Interesting that you don't see it at all.


----------



## overtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> That glitch happens on a bunch of different gaming monitors... I can't find the article that talks about it, but it was in a review of the PG278Q maybe. It has something to do with a shared part I think... the timing controller? I can't recall... but it's definitely nothing to worry about, unless you happen to use one of those tightly checkered patterns as your desktop or something. Otherwise you'll never see it during regular use.
> 
> EDIT: Found an article that mentions this bug:
> 
> https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Displays/Acer-XB270HU-27-1440P-144Hz-IPS-G-Sync-Monitor-Review/G-Sync-Errata-and-TCON-Artifa


Thanks for the information and the link to the article.
Pretty much all of the tests from the link above result in artifacts across my desktop when I change from full screen to a reduced window size.
I ran all tests at 1440p and attempted different refresh rates but the artifacts persist.
Only when I changed my resolution to 1080p (144hz) did the artifacts disappear.

I am however satisfied that this is a glitch like you say and will not show up in real use.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

This is a new criteria for monitor lottery!


----------



## jeandoumpier

Guys have you overclocked it to 165hz? Does it worth? I mean, even 144hz and we can't pick these HZ to heavy games (with ultra graphics). Does 165 gives any difference? Does that overclocks monitor ''performance'' at all?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeandoumpier*
> 
> Guys have you overclocked it to 165hz? Does it worth? I mean, even 144hz and we can't pick these HZ to heavy games (with ultra graphics). Does 165 gives any difference? Does that overclocks monitor ''performance'' at all?


It does work. Is it worth it alone? No, you're better off with the 200Hz monitor if you're truly after Hz. I believe G-Sync does work up to 165Hz, when I last tested. IMHO, I prefer 120Hz with ULMB for clarity.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeandoumpier*
> 
> Guys have you overclocked it to 165hz? Does it worth? I mean, even 144hz and we can't pick these HZ to heavy games (with ultra graphics). Does 165 gives any difference? Does that overclocks monitor ''performance'' at all?


It's a tad smoother than 144 in easy to drive games like overwatch and cs go. you will probably not reach those high fps with AAA titles at ultra settings even with a 1080 ti unless you sacrifice graphical fidelity. If you're playing 3rd person games honestly there's no reason to strive for 165 or even 144 at all times especially with gsync. Anything above 90 will feel smooth in those types of games. Even more with a controller bc the movements are not as erratic as a mouse.


----------



## jeandoumpier

So, it's permanently 144hz with G-Sync the hot spot? Gsync or ulmb better with gtx 1070? Even i can't reach 144fps is 144hz better than 60 or 70hz, isn't it guys?


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeandoumpier*
> 
> So, it's permanently 144hz with G-Sync the hot spot? Gsync or ulmb better with gtx 1070? Even i can't reach 144fps is 144hz better than 60 or 70hz, isn't it guys?


personal preference. I like g sync on at all times. I don't like how ulmb looks. Others swear by it. The good thing about it is you can switch back and forth however you want.


----------



## jeandoumpier

You have g sync with 144hz ?


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeandoumpier*
> 
> Guys have you overclocked it to 165hz? Does it worth? I mean, even 144hz and we can't pick these HZ to heavy games (with ultra graphics). Does 165 gives any difference? Does that overclocks monitor ''performance'' at all?


I heard overclocking to 165 hz gives additional input lag to monitor. So i wouldnt recommend overclocking for online competitive gaming.


----------



## Shardnax

Going off what I've read, the 165hz OC is buggy in general. I'd never have it on and it's not even a 1ms gain from 144hz.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Anybody here ever get a shadow line running down the side of the top left hand corner of the monitor? I had an xb270hu that developed the issue about 6 months in when it warms up. Did an advance RMA with acer in december and got an xb271hu. The xb271hu is developing the same line. Never had this issue with my tn panel. Its driving me nuts. one of those things that once you see you cant unsee.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> personal preference. I like g sync on at all times. I don't like how ulmb looks. Others swear by it. The good thing about it is you can switch back and forth however you want.


It's good for shooters. When you flick it no motion blur it's ridiculous. In siege not a big difference cuz you run then stop. But counter strike is super open and all about the flicks.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> It's good for shooters. When you flick it no motion blur it's ridiculous. In siege not a big difference cuz you run then stop. But counter strike is super open and all about the flicks.


Exactly why it's personal preference. I hate it, my brother in law loves it.

*edit* I don't hate ULMB itself, rather the lack of gsync with it. I hate not having the gsync. If ulmb worked in conjunction with gsync I wouldn't mind if it were on.


----------



## jeandoumpier

Something that i have to ask now... When Gsync is enabled together with 144hz, then in a game with 90 fps-is better to keep 144hz with 90fps game, is better to low monitor's frequency to 90hz or is the same thing ? I mean, maybe when monitor ''sees'' 90fps (even it's sychronized to 144hz) it runs at the right hz depends on each game fps??
I hope you understood my question.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeandoumpier*
> 
> Something that i have to ask now... When Gsync is enabled together with 144hz, then in a game with 90 fps-is better to keep 144hz with 90fps game, is better to low monitor's frequency to 90hz or is the same thing ? I mean, maybe when monitor ''sees'' 90fps (even it's sychronized to 144hz) it runs at the right hz depends on each game fps??
> I hope you understood my question.


With G-SYNC enabled, the refresh rate will be 90 Hz in a game running at 90 FPS. Refresh rate becomes tied to frame rate.


----------



## jeandoumpier

Thanks man!!! By the way, g-sync is spectacular....Really awesome. Yes, expensive at all. But gaming is a new experience with it enabled.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> Exactly why it's personal preference. I hate it, my brother in law loves it.
> 
> *edit* I don't hate ULMB itself, rather the lack of gsync with it. I hate not having the gsync. If ulmb worked in conjunction with gsync I wouldn't mind if it were on.


I'm too lazy too switch and forget so g sync for me.


----------



## jeandoumpier

Guys,the power button right down is sometimes difficult to get the command, isn't it? Sometimes mine gets the command for switcing on or off with the second try (or the third occassionally).


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeandoumpier*
> 
> Guys,the power button right down is sometimes difficult to get the command, isn't it? Sometimes mine gets the command for switcing on or off with the second try (or the third occassionally).


Yeah, the power button is really annoying. You have to press exactly in the center, and sometimes it ignores you anyway. I found it is more likely to ignore you when the system itself is powering on or off. For example, if you turn on the PC and then the monitor immediately after, it'll likely take a few pushes. Same when powering off, if you turn off monitor as the PC is shutting down. My theory is that the monitor is trying to deal with the switch to power-saving mode (when PC is shut off), and it's dealing with the new signal if you turn it on just as the PC powers up.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Yeah, the power button is really annoying. You have to press exactly in the center, and sometimes it ignores you anyway. I found it is more likely to ignore you when the system itself is powering on or off. For example, if you turn on the PC and then the monitor immediately after, it'll likely take a few pushes. Same when powering off, if you turn off monitor as the PC is shutting down. My theory is that the monitor is trying to deal with the switch to power-saving mode (when PC is shut off), and it's dealing with the new signal if you turn it on just as the PC powers up.


I never turn my monitor off, the blue light doesn't bother me as my PC isn't in the same room that I sleep in.


----------



## jeandoumpier

Isn't bad to not turning off the screen when pc is off? Is better to let orange light all over?


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeandoumpier*
> 
> Isn't bad to not turning off the screen when pc is off? Is better to let orange light all over?


it goes on standby, it looks completely black as if it's off but it will turn right on when it gets a signal. I have deep sleep off in the menu because I heard there was a bug with that mode


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> I never turn my monitor off, the blue light doesn't bother me as my PC isn't in the same room that I sleep in.


Does turning off monitor saves a lot of energy power? Or myth?


----------



## yoitsmegabe

I haven't noticed anything on my power bill in the year that i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Does turning off monitor saves a lot of energy power? Or myth?


I haven't noticed anything on my bill since getting the monitor over a year ago. Hell, I have a 1080ti and a 1000w power supply and haven't noticed stuff on my bill. Just the air conditoners on all the time affect my bill significantly enough for me to take notice.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Does turning off monitor saves a lot of energy power? Or myth?


Based on the PG279Q (similar spec monitor), it uses roughly 25-40W during regular use, and 1.3W while in standby. So it's hardly wasting energy in standby--doubt you could even see it on your energy bill--but it's more than 0.

For comparison, a powerful graphics card can use somewhere in the 200-300W range while gaming, and I think 8-15W in idle.


----------



## Kiracubed

Anyone have an ICC profile or monitor calibrated settings to share? Thanks.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Anyone have an ICC profile or monitor calibrated settings to share? Thanks.


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Anyone have an ICC profile or monitor calibrated settings to share? Thanks.


Based on the posts here, there is quite a bit of variance in each panel... so ICC profile and OSD settings from other users may not be very helpful. I can give some general settings advice if you describe some of the characteristics of your panel. For example, does yours have any color tint to whites? Many here have been yellowish, but a few were blue. Also, when you view dark colors, do they seem brighter than intended? This black squares test should appear nearly black for 1-10, and 11-15 are a bit lighter. The gamma on some of these monitors is a little messed up though, where darks get bright too quickly. This is helpful for some games because it lets you see detail in dark scenes, but it also ruins the realism. A while back I posted an ICC profile that corrects this gamma problem. But otherwise I think a lot of these monitors are already calibrated pretty well at the factory.

For a baseline, I recommend using these settings:
Brightness: 33 (25 if you are always in a dark room, 50 if in a bright room)
Contrast: 50
Dark Boost: Off
Gamma: 2.2
Colour Temp: User (100-100-100 is good to start)
sRGB Mode: Off (don't bother enabling, this is just a bad preset with super high brightness and bad contrast)
OD: Normal
Power LED: Auto off
Deep Sleep: Off

Most of those settings are the defaults I think, but mentioning here in case you've already played with the settings.


----------



## cocori002

Can anyone tell me how it's this monitor at this time? it's worst than the asus PG279Q?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocori002*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how it's this monitor at this time? it's worst than the asus PG279Q?


nothing's changed.

still a major lottery.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocori002*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how it's this monitor at this time? it's worst than the asus PG279Q?


Like the other guy said its still a lottery. If I were to pick one again id go with the asus. both my xb270hu and xb271hu developed condensation on the screen. Never seen this issue with the asus.


----------



## Night93

i have the xb271hub since yesterday and can't overlock it to 165Hz. Only 150hz is possible. I am using a GTX 1070. Has someone a idea?


----------



## jstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Night93*
> 
> i have the xb271hub since yesterday and can't overlock it to 165Hz. Only 150hz is possible. I am using a GTX 1070. Has someone a idea?


Sorry this isn't the answer you are looking for







But I've read overclocking past 144Hz has multiple issues, more ghosting and even more latency, so you should be happy with 144Hz.
I have GTX 1080Ti and I can't run for example Rise of the Tomb Raider more than ~86 FPS with 1440p so I can't even reach current 144Hz cap


----------



## Night93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstar*
> 
> Sorry this isn't the answer you are looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've read overclocking past 144Hz has multiple issues, more ghosting and even more latency, so you should be happy with 144Hz.
> I have GTX 1080Ti and I can't run for example Rise of the Tomb Raider more than ~86 FPS with 1440p so I can't even reach current 144Hz cap


Thanks, i am using it on 144Hz. But when it get advertisied as 165Hz Monitor and it's not Working, maybe i have a defective one and should be replaced.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Night93*
> 
> Thanks, i am using it on 144Hz. But when it get advertisied as 165Hz Monitor and it's not Working, maybe i have a defective one and should be replaced.


works fine on mine. may be a stupid answer but after turning the overclock on in the monitor menu did you slide the red bar from 144hz to 165?


----------



## Night93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nokturnalb6six6*
> 
> works fine on mine. may be a stupid answer but after turning the overclock on in the monitor menu did you slide the red bar from 144hz to 165?


Thank you so much







, i didnt know that i can slide the Bar, maybe because i tried it before i turned OC mode on. Feeling so dumb Now


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Night93*
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i didnt know that i can slide the Bar, maybe because i tried it before i turned OC mode on. Feeling so dumb Now


no problem. glad ya got it working.


----------



## FadeToOne

Hi, does anybody with this monitor happen to have a Frontier/Verizon FIOS DVR (preferably the 7232 Motorola model)?

I've encountered an issue where if I hook up the DVR to my monitor while the audio is set to HDMI pass through mode the monitor speakers just making an extremely annoying noise instead of any of the source audio. Works fine in L-PCM audio mode. Also tried the PS4 and it worked perfectly fine.

This is a problem with my setup since my home theater seems to only like the pass through setting for surround sound, but sometimes I want to use the monitor for TV while gaming. Acer's recertified support people speculated it could be an issue with the monitor but I'd rather not go through the effort of return/rebuy if it's pervasive.

I'd appreciate it if anyone has this same combo and could test.

Instructions to toggle DVR setting: With DVR power on, turn off, hit okay on the remote followed by menu. Additional HDMI settings >>> Audio Output (L-PCM - Pass Through). Menu twice to back out.


----------



## brthegreat117

Hello there.
I just picked up an Acer XB271HU from Micro Center and I am pleased to say their are absolutely 0 issues. I was scared of backlight bleed but their was none. It is an absolutely clean monitor.
Now, I am having trouble with calibrating it though. Anyone know of good software, or good way to get the colors right.
And, I'm seeing a lot of people keeping their brightness down to the 20s-40s, why is that? I can't seem to use any monitor if it is not in the 60s.


----------



## Astreon

I went against all my better judgment and bought my 6th (or 7th? I lost count ages ago) XB271HU - because it was pretty cheap for Europe, 700 Euro.

I expected nothing but junk.

December 2016 model.

1. BLB - well, i'm not sure, it's too bright. But it's not visible in daylight and that's all I need.
2. White uniformity - 100% satisfying.
3. Pixels - no dead pixels.
4. Dust - no dust visible except an extremely faint speck which I managed to tap away (it's gone).

My heart skipped a beat. Could it be... the perfect XB271HU I waited for so long?

... NOPE!

There's something that's only visible on dark screen. I've mistaken it for a hot pixel, but under careful inspection (magnifying glass to the rescue), it seems like a piece of hair or something, roughly half-pixel in size, that shines on black background, giving a "green shining dot" effect.

I've seen those on XB271HU already (my previous attempt had these in great number), but they were much more faint. This one, while not as obnoxious as a hot pixel, is kinda "in your face".

..... DAMN. SO CLOSE.

I tried tapping it away for 10 straight minutes, but it's impossible to move it. My wild guess would be a dust speck that is stuck somewhere between the layers of the LCD itself, thus giving this "shining star" effect.

I am considering keeping it though, for a multitude of reasons:

1. it's easily the best XB271HU I've ever seen
2. technically it IS pixel perfect
3. After seeing eight of these I can't honestly expect the next one to be better
4. I don't stare at black screens.
5. It was a good lot cheaper than XB271HUs are in Poland or Germany.
6. I've ordered a 1080Ti lately.

(so close.... >________>)


----------



## JackCY

Damn. They gotta stop brushing their hair when assembling panels on the backs streets of China. IMHO most monitor/panel makers make the panels as if they never heard of a clean room









Where did you get a good price on it?


----------



## Astreon

Saturn Polska. they had a 3199 PLN promotion price AND another promotion (-200 PLN off any purchase). It added up.

Good news tho. The bright green dust was so obnoxious because of the default eye-piercing 80 brightness. Knocked it down to 15%. can't see that thing anymore from regular viewing distance. Of course it's still not a PERFECT panel, but I'm not the kind of guy that will cry over something I can't see









Whites look great on this screen. Left side is maybe a tad more yellow than right but it's extremely subtle and definitively not a problem at all. I find the uniformity (my biggest pain with this monitor so far) excellent.

I can't get it to work with my integrated MOBO graphics on display port, though.... I hope the DP port ain't busted. That would be heartbreaking ^2. HDMI works fine, though. XB271HU owners, can you get the monitor to run on HD graphics on display port? or do you need a GPU for that?

edit: it seems to be one of those "unicorn" panels - there is no sight of BLB. If it wasn't for that stupid dot, it would be literally 100% perfect.



the "hints" of BLB that can be spotted in the corners aren't visible IRL.


----------



## ParlyShary

Show us the white!


----------



## Astreon

while not perfect (slight hint of yellowing on the left side, some brightness uniformity issues), it's 100% acceptable IRL to me. I'm certain this is "as good as it goes".

If I could only figure up a way to get rid of that bright speck... tough I'd probably destroy the monitor in progress to get rid of something that isn't even visible in normal use (unlike dead pixels which immediately draw attention).


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Anyone try overclocking this beyond 165? Its amazing how close Acer and the other companies cut it with these panels. I tried creating custom refresh rates and the best I could do was 166hz. Beyond that I would get a black screen when testing the resolution/refresh combo. I went back and tried setting it to 1080p @ 167 and nope, it failed. It's no wonder some people can't even hit 165.


----------



## nRoof

Can anyone please test their XB271HU according to my earlier post from another thread? At least with a test #1. It would be absolutely great if somebody posts an out-of-focus photo of sharpness test, like the one shown in that post. It is essential for me to know before I buy it, because in the current location it's not so easy to check this in the shop, or return the unit back to the seller.


----------



## jeandoumpier

@Astreon My friend, i have exactly the same green-extra small and very difficult to see- stuck(?) sub-pixels on the top of the screen. There are visible only at black font, and even then they are hardly visible. There's no reason to send the monitor back, it doesn't bother me at all. In coloured screen (normal use,gaming or everything) these things are DISSAPEARING at all. So, i don't want to send monitor back for this. There is NO a realistic reason to do that. Even though, i would like to learn what exaclty are...Are stuck sub-pixles or are something else happened through manufacturing like dust??

P.S. Whatever they are, i can't see them !!!


----------



## JackCY

It's a manufacturing defect where the subpixels fail to turn on/off.

---

Fuuudge that is quite glorious for an IPS Astreon. At least it has no stripes or hard stuff that's easy to see, only the usual vignette.


----------



## jeandoumpier

Have you seen them? Because they are not like sub-pixels. They are more like green dust (so small, yes)...


----------



## Astreon

Those are not hot (stuck) subpixels, my friends. I don't know what is it, but I'm 100% sure those aren't pixels. Looking through a magnifying glass I can see that the shape of this thing is COMPLETELY different from a pixel shape (subpixel as well). It's not visible over certain angles. It also is not visible on red or blue solid background, and if it were a stuck green subpixel, it would show.

My theory is that those are dust particles somewhere "deeper" in the monitor, lit by the backlight, hence giving a "shining star" effect. Either this, or some sort of imperfection on one of LCD layers.

The good thing is that this is less annoying than dead pixels, and barely visible on low brightness, and this monitor is eye-piercingly bright, so I'm using 10% brightness even in a bright room. if not looking for this bright spot from 20-30cm distance, under these conditions, I can't see it, and there's no point of obsessing over something I can't even notice.

Especially since it's the holy grail of XB271HU otherwise, the mythical "0 bleed" piece that reviewers normally get instead of customers.







and to make things better, it's also really good on the white uniformity, fully satisfying.

After 7 failed pieces I feel I kinda deserved this one.


----------



## cxmachi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Those are not hot (stuck) subpixels, my friends. I don't know what is it, but I'm 100% sure those aren't pixels. Looking through a magnifying glass I can see that the shape of this thing is COMPLETELY different from a pixel shape (subpixel as well). It's not visible over certain angles. It also is not visible on red or blue solid background, and if it were a stuck green subpixel, it would show.
> 
> My theory is that those are dust particles somewhere "deeper" in the monitor, lit by the backlight, hence giving a "shining star" effect. Either this, or some sort of imperfection on one of LCD layers.
> 
> The good thing is that this is less annoying than dead pixels, and barely visible on low brightness, and this monitor is eye-piercingly bright, so I'm using 10% brightness even in a bright room. if not looking for this bright spot from 20-30cm distance, under these conditions, I can't see it, and there's no point of obsessing over something I can't even notice.
> 
> Especially since it's the holy grail of XB271HU otherwise, the mythical "0 bleed" piece that reviewers normally get instead of customers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to make things better, it's also really good on the white uniformity, fully satisfying.
> 
> After 7 failed pieces I feel I kinda deserved this one.


I've just bought the same monitor and Google'd all over for this same issue and finally found people in this thread that has the EXACT same issue as me. I really don't know what this thing is and it's been bothering me since the day I got it. I've never experienced it in any other monitor I've owned.

Like you, I can definitely tell that it's not a dead pixel. It doesn't seem to be a stuck pixel either because other backgrounds such as red, green and blue work fine on the exact same subpixel area and the subpixel looks to be working fine and displaying properly for those colours. It's also completely fine on white. It's just really strange, I've managed to rub out some that were bothering me (2 that are dead center), but they seem to come back sometimes. It's really strange. I'm still within my return period, but I don't really know what to do now since I don't want to risk getting a monitor with real dead pixels or real stuck subpixels. Has anyone figured out what these actually are and how widespread are they? I think I've seen 3 people who's mentioned this issue in the past 2 pages.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cxmachi*
> 
> I've just bought the same monitor and Google'd all over for this same issue and finally found people in this thread that has the EXACT same issue as me. I really don't know what this thing is and it's been bothering me since the day I got it. I've never experienced it in any other monitor I've owned.
> 
> Like you, I can definitely tell that it's not a dead pixel. It doesn't seem to be a stuck pixel either because other backgrounds such as red, green and blue work fine on the exact same subpixel area and the subpixel looks to be working fine and displaying properly for those colours. It's also completely fine on white. It's just really strange, I've managed to rub out some that were bothering me (2 that are dead center), but they seem to come back sometimes. It's really strange. I'm still within my return period, but I don't really know what to do now since I don't want to risk getting a monitor with real dead pixels or real stuck subpixels. Has anyone figured out what these actually are and how widespread are they? I think I've seen 3 people who's mentioned this issue in the past 2 pages.


it's definitively not a pixel problem, that's for sure.

Come to think of it, it is sort of strange. A dust speck (that's what mine looks like under a magnifying glass, a tiny bit of hair, \ shaped) should BLOCK the light. This one clearly doesn't, since I can't see even a slightest trace of it on bright backgrounds/white color. It only seems there on dark/black colors, and it looks indeed like a piece of dust illuminated from below, sort of how dust looks when you throw some on a screen displaying black image in a dark room (ibright dot). Either it's some sort of fully translucent dust that does not block the light at all, or it's dust that got stuck somewhere else than the "typical" place.

Typically dust gets stuck between the display and the glass/plastic protective layer in front of it. What if, however, a piece of dust got stuck somewhere else? there's a fair bit of layers in the LCD. Edge-lit LCDs (such as this monitor) use a light deflector and several light diffusing surfaces that are meant to act like a mirror, spreading the edge-lit light evenly throughout the whole screen (a crude tech at best, causing BLB, light uniformity problems and more). What if a piece gets stuck between diffuser layers? would it act like a bright dot rather than a light blocker? I'm unsure.

Either way, I can't seem to be able to tap it down. Perhaps I should try to remove it with a slight help of a suction cup to create a small gap between the glass and the display itself, but I'd have to be sure first that it's a regular dust piece between those two surfaces, and right now I'm unsure what we're dealing with.


----------



## cxmachi

Thanks, I'm still on the fence on whether to return or not. Everything else about the monitor is pretty good and I don't really want to risk real dead pixels if I were to get a replacement. I dunno, the inner OCD in me is really coming out though. Really glad to know I'm not alone though.


----------



## Astreon

yeah. I'm also on the fence.

here's the best photo I could take:



the blur is from my hand shaking on a long exposition time (photo made in the dark), but that's a fairly accurate photo of the dust speck (minus the smear, it's not there - hand shaking effect).

As you can see, it's not a pixel problem, but clearly a speck of hair or something like that.

it's definitively lit up by the backlight, and you can also see that it has less intensity than "real" hot pixel (compared to the cursor below which is much brighter).

But it's there. And it doesn't want to move. I tried tapping with pencil, hell, I even tried the suction cup method, but no force in the world makes it move even 1 mm. That makes me believe it may NOT be directly under the glass, but perhaps somewhere deeper. If under the glass, I think it would block light, not get illuminated by it.

I don't know what to do, sadly this is more or less in the upper central part of the screen. If it was a corner I wouldn't care at this point. I also can't get rid of it, it seems.

Wonder if Acer could clean up their filthy screen if I RMA-d it? I mean, without replacing it, cause it's good. If they could simply put it in a dust-free room, open it up, wipe that stupid speck away, seal it and send it back.

On the other hand, if they can't even assemble it correctly without dust falling into the screen layers, what's the chance of them succeeding in cleaning it without more dust getting in?


----------



## cxmachi

They'd probably just take it in and send you a refurb as a replacement, to be honest. My speck isn't as long as yours, but there are quite a few of them that I found. 2 are in the central part of the screen, then there's a couple scattered in a few random places. I'm thinking it's about 10 dust 'specks' or less. I THINK I got rid of the 2 in the center, but it may just be me not seeing it again. (since it's pretty hard to spot, as you all know, but once you see it, you keep thinking about it). For all I know though, a simple tap would have those 2 come back. Man, what a ****ty position to be in. No dead pixels or stuck pixels, but you have whatever the heck this speck thing is messing up things. I don't think I can trust a replacement to be any better at this point.


----------



## Astreon

nah, the replacement will be most likely worse. My screen is BLB-free, and that alone is like 10% of the panels (at best).

If I return it, I will never buy this blasted thing again, ever, no matter whether it's offered for a good price or not, because I won't get a better one than I have, that's for sure. It's either accepting this stupid dust thing and moving on, OR getting rid of the screen and going back to a monitor hunt... on a market where there's nothing to hunt. Literally.


----------



## Shardnax

I'd live with it if it's something hard to notice. It's probably going to be a long while before better monitors are available and they'll probably have QC problems too.


----------



## Alex0401

I'm very pleased with the monitor:


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'd live with it if it's something hard to notice. It's probably going to be a long while before better monitors are available and they'll probably have QC problems too.


4k 144Hz IPS 27" incoming, with AUO lottery, as far as I know. QC? Never. They will rather deal with returns and sell for higher price than filter out undesirable products before leaving the factory. Some shops may simply not sell these lottery products at all to avoid losses or hike up the price to compensate.
Sadly AUO is not the only with QC issues, I've seen bad panels myself from LG and now Samsung as well.


----------



## Astreon

I think all major manufacturers have terrible standards (and resort to self-approved ISO 13406-2 that is actually obsolete and withdrawn - replaced by ISO-9241-302, 303, 305, 307 which were created in 2008, almost 10 years ago, when 1366x768 was a state of art and LCD manufacturing technology was way worse than nowadays). This is a disgrace. There is no product with such ridiculous variance (that is acknowledged and even defended by the manufacturers) as an LCD panel.

I don't understand why so many monitors have dust specks, for instance. Shouldn't a dust-free room take care of it? those things are extremely common, nowadays it feels like you have a 1/3 chance for a dust speck somewhere on the screen (rough estimation, I've purchased 12 monitors and 2 TVs over the last 5 years and literally 50% of those had dust specks).

Even though bad pixels have calmed down a bit (and are actually quite rare nowadays - even with my ridiculously bad luck I've only seen 1 dead green subpixel in eight M270 panels, which means seven of them were actually pixel perfect 1440p - not too bad), dust specks have taken their place.

The white uniformity stuff is another phenomenon, and it's mostly M270 problem. Out of those 12 monitors and 2 TVs, only AUO panels had white uniformity problems that were big enough to bother me.

Then there's BLB, which is widespread, but that's because the edge lit technology is primitive and outdated. We should really see backlit monitors more often, edge lit in 2017 seems a disgrace.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I think all major manufacturers have terrible standards (and resort to self-approved ISO 13406-2 that is actually obsolete and withdrawn - replaced by ISO-9241-302, 303, 305, 307 which were created in 2008, almost 10 years ago, when 1366x768 was a state of art and LCD manufacturing technology was way worse than nowadays). This is a disgrace. There is no product with such ridiculous variance (that is acknowledged and even defended by the manufacturers) as an LCD panel.
> 
> I don't understand why so many monitors have dust specks, for instance. Shouldn't a dust-free room take care of it? those things are extremely common, nowadays it feels like you have a 1/3 chance for a dust speck somewhere on the screen (rough estimation, I've purchased 12 monitors and 2 TVs over the last 5 years and literally 50% of those had dust specks).
> 
> Even though bad pixels have calmed down a bit (and are actually quite rare nowadays - even with my ridiculously bad luck I've only seen 1 dead green subpixel in eight M270 panels, which means seven of them were actually pixel perfect 1440p - not too bad), dust specks have taken their place.
> 
> The white uniformity stuff is another phenomenon, and it's mostly M270 problem. Out of those 12 monitors and 2 TVs, only AUO panels had white uniformity problems that were big enough to bother me.
> 
> Then there's BLB, which is widespread, but that's because the edge lit technology is primitive and outdated. We should really see backlit monitors more often, edge lit in 2017 seems a disgrace.


I returned 5 monitors that were riddled with dust specks. I agree that its absolutely unacceptable but like another said I dont think asus or acer really care or want to spend more money invest in good quality control. They would rather just wing it and deal with returns.


----------



## Astreon

it's way cheaper that way, I guess. Many people don't return defective monitors (=profit), and there's no need to pay for a staff responsible for QC either.

But I question the whole process. If dust specks are so common, there's obviously something seriously wrong with the manufacturing process.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> it's way cheaper that way, I guess. Many people don't return defective monitors (=profit), and there's no need to pay for a staff responsible for QC either.
> 
> But I question the whole process. If dust specks are so common, there's obviously something seriously wrong with the manufacturing process.


Yeah you should question it, since AUO is being run by actual convicted felons.


----------



## Astreon

Figures.

I got a reply on Acer's forum regarding my "shining speck". Turns out it's probably not a speck at all.
Quote:


> This is not dust spec - this is a defect in the colour mask layer, little "hole" where R/G/B paint didn't cover the film properly (maybe because there was a dust speck on the paint roller).


makes sense. But it's also depressing, because a dust speck can be tapped away. This thing? it's just there to stay forever.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nRoof*
> 
> Can anyone please test their XB271HU according to my earlier post from another thread? At least with a test #1. It would be absolutely great if somebody posts an out-of-focus photo of sharpness test, like the one shown in that post. It is essential for me to know before I buy it, because in the current location it's not so easy to check this in the shop, or return the unit back to the seller.




Looks like sharpness is too low, but I don't see any Sharpness setting available.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Yeah its quite clear quality control is non existent. They probably just check to see if they turn on and that's it. I was looking forward to getting the new asus pg27uq when it comes out but I have a feeling it will have the same issues with dust. Another panel lottery.


----------



## Astreon

The 4K/144hz monitor? yeah, I bet it will be the same dust galore. Just for 4x the price.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

yeah. Apparently a dust free monitor is too much to ask for nowadays.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nokturnalb6six6*
> 
> yeah. Apparently a dust free monitor is too much to ask for nowadays.


That's why I won't upgrade for a very long time. Got no dust under my xb271hu, no dead pixels, good enough uniformity and a touch of ips glow/bleed in one corner. I'll stick to 1440p til it becomes as easy to run as 1080p. By then i'm sure 1440p 240hz will be a thing and probably not too expensive.

Side note, my TN version comes in today. Finally get to see if 1ms matters for ghosting, and if it has any blb as ips glow wont be an issue.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> That's why I won't upgrade for a very long time. Got no dust under my xb271hu, no dead pixels, good enough uniformity and a touch of ips glow/bleed in one corner. I'll stick to 1440p til it becomes as easy to run as 1080p. By then i'm sure 1440p 240hz will be a thing and probably not too expensive.
> 
> Side note, my TN version comes in today. Finally get to see if 1ms matters for ghosting, and if it has any blb as ips glow wont be an issue.


I too have an xb271hu without dust or dead pixels after playing the panel lottery and numerous exchanges. However just a month ago my monitor has developed a weird line down the left side. every time the monitor warms up this shadow like stain appears. its bizarre.


----------



## Astreon

I can only remain jealous of people who buy 1 piece of this monitor and it's just perfect right of the box.

My last one is respectable, but this nicked RGB paint ruins the "perfection" feel.

I have tried many monitors but there's always something wrong with them. My last "relatively perfect" 1st try monitor was Dell u2412m. It was 5 years ago.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nokturnalb6six6*
> 
> I too have an xb271hu without dust or dead pixels after playing the panel lottery and numerous exchanges. However just a month ago my monitor has developed a weird line down the left side. every time the monitor warms up this shadow like stain appears. its bizarre.


Damn, that really sucks. Mine does the thing where one in every 10 or so boots there will be a line of vertical pixels duplicated either on the left or right edge of the screen. I just turn the monitor off and on and it goes away. It never happens gaming b/c I play in borderless windowed mode. I won't send it to them for the firmware upgrade for fear of them messing something up in the process.


----------



## Astreon

By the way guys, are you OK with this panel's brightness?

To me even 0% is too bright, around the evenings at least. It's almost eye piercing in a dim room (when browsing, that is. Plenty of white screens around).

I had to resort to lowering contrast when browsing to avoid eye strain, lol


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

I have mine on 80%. anything lower than 50 looks dim to me.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> Damn, that really sucks. Mine does the thing where one in every 10 or so boots there will be a line of vertical pixels duplicated either on the left or right edge of the screen. I just turn the monitor off and on and it goes away. It never happens gaming b/c I play in borderless windowed mode. I won't send it to them for the firmware upgrade for fear of them messing something up in the process.


Yes it does. I just want a normal monitor without an eye sore on it.


----------



## nRoof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like sharpness is too low, but I don't see any Sharpness setting available.


Sad to see that. Can you confirm the display is in it's native [email protected]/120Hz resolution, DPI scaling in the OS is set to the default 100%, and the test picture is shown 1:1 by the web browser? (Chrome and Firefox show the zoom level in the right-hand side of the address bar, if it's not the default 100%)

The physical width of the gray rectangle of the test image should be *0.233*816 = 190.128 millimetres = 7.485354330708661 inches*. This is just to make sure that nothing resizes the image in the system, altering the results of the test.

Can anybody else confirm the same sharpness test results http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php ? I guess many factors can mess it up, so it's better to double-check just in case. And here's the photo made to show how this may look like (intentionally out of focus):


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Ok, well I got my TN version in today, ran it side by side with the IPS version. TLDR: Its pretty good...

1. Display is perfect as far as blb, pixels, matte coating, dust, and any other defects.
2. The uniformity is okay at best, most likely due to color shift of TN plus 27" size, and being the monitor I keep on the side.
3. Brightness: out of the box it was extremely bright, even brighter than the IPS version. Right now if have IPS at 25 brightness and TN at 0.
4. Contrast/colors: It looked pretty dull at the default settings. I like vibrant (oversaturated) colors so I set this to 130 saturation and left the contrast
on 50
5. Gamma: It has a setting for 2.2 but that still looked too light and washed out so in NVCP I lowered the gamma to .78
6. White Balance: This was tough I got an acceptable white balance, but I prefer a cooler setting. I could not match it to the IPS version no matter
what I did. Weirder still, extreme changes seemed to affect the top half of the screen more than the bottom. I just left it at a setting that looks
good, even though it doesn't match the IPS.
7. Matte coating: It seems more matte than the IPS version, Granted I've cleaned the IPS version several times with a lint cloth I don't know if that
slowly buffs it over time as I've had it for exactly a year today.
8. Text: For some reason, text looks clearer on the TN than on the IPS. I don't know if this is due to the different anti glare coatings on each, I
would have assumed that a stronger anti glare coating would produce a blurrier image, but in this case it's reversed. TN's stronger matte is
clearer than the IPS.
9. Input lag: feels the same on both, very responsive. I'm not a pro player or even highly competitive. Everything feels as it should with my mouse
wired and wireless (Logitech g900)
9. Response time: There is less blur/smear on the TN panel. It was hard to tell right away, I had to do the ufo test on blurbusters to really see it. In
game play it's still noticeable on either panel if there are dark color transitions like brown textures with black shadows. To me the difference is
negligible once you start playing.
10.8 bit vs 8 bit: Although they are both 8 bit panels, the TN monitor does exhibit some color banding. I noticed this in the loading
screen of Battlefield 1 and even a bit on one of my wallpapers. What's interesting is if i set the colors to "limited" in NVCP then the banding is
gone, but the screen looks extremely washed out and dull. I'd rather leave it on full and deal with small amounts of banding/dither.

Impressions: I like it for what it is and for the price I paid. ($411 us) Ultimately, I prefer the IPS version and if I stumbled on an IPS for ~$500 first, I would have gotten that instead. However, this is intended to be my secondary screen. At home I would use it to have a video up while I play multiplayer games, have a strategy guide up when I play single player games, and as extra screen real estate when I do my work. I usually have three or four windows when I work. For travel I would take it to my brother's place to play games together (a few times a month).

My apprehension towards keeping it has nothing to do with the TN nature of the panel and more to do with the size of it on my desk. I didn't realize how much space two 27" monitors take. I had a 24" 144hz aoc as my second display before this. The stand has one of its legs hanging off the edge of my desk. Does anyone know if the xb270hu (rounded) stand fits this monitor? If so that might sway me into keeping it.

http://imgur.com/5K3jOjT


----------



## Leopardi

Isn't there a 2.4 gamma setting, if the 2.2 is actually 1.9?


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Isn't there a 2.4 gamma setting, if the 2.2 is actually 1.9?


Not on mine. It only has two settings, and both are pretty weak tbh. My brother had an xb270hu and that had 2.5 and gaming gamma settings. This sadly does not.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 4k 144Hz IPS 27" incoming, with AUO lottery, as far as I know. QC? Never. They will rather deal with returns and sell for higher price than filter out undesirable products before leaving the factory. Some shops may simply not sell these lottery products at all to avoid losses or hike up the price to compensate.
> *Sadly AUO is not the only with QC issues, I've seen bad panels myself from LG and now Samsung as well.*


QC as bad as this panel in particular







?

The only way I'd move to 4K is if it was straight improvement on every front and there wasn't a WQHD monitor with the same sans resolution.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nRoof*
> 
> Sad to see that. Can you confirm the display is in it's native [email protected]/120Hz resolution, DPI scaling in the OS is set to the default 100%, and the test picture is shown 1:1 by the web browser? (Chrome and Firefox show the zoom level in the right-hand side of the address bar, if it's not the default 100%)
> 
> The physical width of the gray rectangle of the test image should be *0.233*816 = 190.128 millimetres = 7.485354330708661 inches*. This is just to make sure that nothing resizes the image in the system, altering the results of the test.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I double-checked that there was no scaling going on... I've made that mistake more than once for the gamma test, because Windows happened to be scaling at 1.25x which made the browser zoom the same amount. Also measured the image and it's roughly 7.5 inches.

So what is the disadvantage of this display if it fails the sharpness test? I don't think this monitor does particularly well with some of these test images, for example it's possible to get some really crazy artifacts by looking at the lagom tests for inversion, but these are things that never occur during regular use. I read that the inversion pattern bug is in many 120+ Hz monitors, possibly because they use the same timing controller (?) or something to that effect.


----------



## nRoof

The main disadvantage is that this makes text look slightly blurry. Especially when compared with monitors, which pass the test (every 60Hz monitor with digital connection I tested, was able to pass it, when Sharpness is adjusted appropriately in the menu). Some people don't notice the blurry text, some do, sometimes to the level of deal breaker. I guess it depends on how close you sit to the screen, on visual acuity, zoom/scaling levels, etc. For me it is most noticeable with subpixel anti-aliased fonts, for example in Wikipedia articles and many other websites. However, this can be hardly noticeable in Windows GUI like menus / labels / text fields, etc., because stems of standard small UI fonts are often perfectly aligned to a single pixel, with minimum anti-aliasing only on curves.

I think there is a possibility, that everything except the test image is displayed with correct sharpness, and that silly controller doesn't work well on that image only. But it's hard to check without direct comparison against similar monitor with correct sharpness, which has the same PPI and anti-reflective coating.

*Upd:* Well, it's really disappointing to see the same flaw in G-Sync model, because now I don't know if any of these 120Hz+ IPS displays don't have this flaw. Was hoping that Nvidia's controller, which AFAIK is supposed to take over the full functionality of controlling the panel, does better in this regard than cheaper controllers of FreeSync models. Asus MG279Q has the issue, Acer XF270HU has it too according to answers from some owners on this forum. Not sure if there are 120Hz+ IPS displays which are neither FreeSync nor G-Sync.


----------



## waylo

I recently received a refurb XB271HU IPS bmiprz and would like to see if anyone has had this experience.

Only upon awaking from sleep, sometimes, I get the whole screen looking like this:

http://imgur.com/a/E8kg7

(Download and zoom into the text--this is not a blurry photo, it really looks like that).

It's like the pixels are shifted or displaced.

Turning the monitor on and off does not fix this, unlike that pixel line that some people describe. I don't believe the splash screen when the monitor turns on has the same defect, but will need to recheck.

Right now it's overclocked to 165hz, G-sync is on. It's connected via DP to a GTX 1070.

If I reboot the system, it returns to normal.


----------



## Shardnax

Have you tried turning off the OC yet? It's very unstable by most accounts.


----------



## cxmachi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Figures.
> 
> I got a reply on Acer's forum regarding my "shining speck". Turns out it's probably not a speck at all.
> makes sense. But it's also depressing, because a dust speck can be tapped away. This thing? it's just there to stay forever.


I guess that finally settles what it is. I actually returned the monitor 2 days ago. I just couldn't deal with having those specks at all with the amount of money I paid. Going back to 1440p60Hz sucks, but I'll manage until the next round of monitors pop up I guess.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cxmachi*
> 
> I guess that finally settles what it is. I actually returned the monitor 2 days ago. I just couldn't deal with having those specks at all with the amount of money I paid. Going back to 1440p60Hz sucks, but I'll manage until the next round of monitors pop up I guess.


Thats what I fear. My monitor is going back to acer repair for the 2nd time. Last time they repaired my monitor they put in a panel with 8 dust spots and 3 dead pixels. If this repair don't pan out I'm probably just going to buy a new monitor. How they think a panel riddled with dust is acceptable is beyond me.


----------



## waylo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Have you tried turning off the OC yet? It's very unstable by most accounts.


I thought that might be a factor, but I have not turned it off. It's a fairly infrequent occurrence, again. I'll do more troubleshooting next time, like disconnecting the DP plug, the power plug, etc.

Can you point to other reports re: the instability of the OC?


----------



## Shardnax

Mostly it's speculation on my part with it still being an optional setting and posts about odd issues, such as yours, usually come from people with the OC on. You'd have to trudge through the thread to find everything.

Some people have posted that it doesn't cause any trouble for them but I don't think anyone has tested for a significant amount of time either way. My take on it is that it's not worth the sub-1ms gain for other potential problems.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> QC as bad as this panel in particular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Dust in more panels than I can remember. LG IPS dead pixels, endless dust issues, 30min burn in, ... Samsung VA dust, dead subpixels and endless other
About 5 LG IPS, all returned, refunded, I had one that was fine but it got dust/foreign object in it later and all I got from RMA was dust after dust.
1 Samsung VA 1440p 144Hz 2017 panel, disastrous quality and usable only as a TV or very casual gamer that doesn't mind the typical VA black smearing and related artifacts with poor image clarity in motion, "motion blur effect permanently turned ON".

4 out of 6 had dust. That's pretty bad odds. I don't think the AUO IPS are any better or worse, same dust problems as all other panel makers


----------



## waylo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Mostly it's speculation on my part with it still being an optional setting and posts about odd issues, such as yours, usually come from people with the OC on. You'd have to trudge through the thread to find everything.
> 
> Some people have posted that it doesn't cause any trouble for them but I don't think anyone has tested for a significant amount of time either way. My take on it is that it's not worth the sub-1ms gain for other potential problems.


Thanks for weighing in. I found some additional info on a few Reddit posts, mostly regarding if it's "safe" to have it OC'ed. The benefits were minimal, as you might imagine. I've turned it off and will be "monitoring" the situation









EDIT:
Suddenly popped up on my OTHER monitor. Okay, must be an odd Windows vs. GTX 1070 vs DP issue.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nRoof*
> 
> The main disadvantage is that this makes text look slightly blurry. Especially when compared with monitors, which pass the test (every 60Hz monitor with digital connection I tested, was able to pass it, when Sharpness is adjusted appropriately in the menu). Some people don't notice the blurry text, some do, sometimes to the level of deal breaker. I guess it depends on how close you sit to the screen, on visual acuity, zoom/scaling levels, etc. For me it is most noticeable with subpixel anti-aliased fonts, for example in Wikipedia articles and many other websites. However, this can be hardly noticeable in Windows GUI like menus / labels / text fields, etc., because stems of standard small UI fonts are often perfectly aligned to a single pixel, with minimum anti-aliasing only on curves.
> 
> I think there is a possibility, that everything except the test image is displayed with correct sharpness, and that silly controller doesn't work well on that image only. But it's hard to check without direct comparison against similar monitor with correct sharpness, which has the same PPI and anti-reflective coating.
> 
> *Upd:* Well, it's really disappointing to see the same flaw in G-Sync model, because now I don't know if any of these 120Hz+ IPS displays don't have this flaw. Was hoping that Nvidia's controller, which AFAIK is supposed to take over the full functionality of controlling the panel, does better in this regard than cheaper controllers of FreeSync models. Asus MG279Q has the issue, Acer XF270HU has it too according to answers from some owners on this forum. Not sure if there are 120Hz+ IPS displays which are neither FreeSync nor G-Sync.


I cam confirm blurry text on the ips version bc I also have the TN. The tn is sharper and what I would have expected to see when upgrading to 1440p. the IPS almost looks like it's anti aliased. That's how I would describe it.

edit: Its really easy to see even as I type this and drag the window from one monitor to the other. It doesn't bother me enough to sell off the IPS version. I still love this monitor, but it sure does have its fair share of compromises. A bit too many for the full price. This is a great "buy it on sale" monitor.


----------



## Astreon

yeah, I think the best way is to buy it on sale (possibly a good one). That way, once something less problematic shows up (OLED, anyone?), you can sell this for a large % of what you've paid.


----------



## Madhawk1995

God bless, I have 2 and they are a bit off color wise from each other same settings but they work great OC no issues 165vs144hz my ms was actually faster on 165.

Regarding pixel and dust. One dead subpixel on both or one. I think they're gone because I don't notice anymore. That stupid pencil eraser Reddit tapping worked. My Dell s2716dg had 3 dust specs and 1 pixel issue.

I am extremely happy with them. My main reason. I decided to go with 2 IPS Fridays in keeping the Dell tn is because the Dell would take almost twice as long to boot up from sleep. It also has a sleep bug where you actually have to click the power button on and off to turn monitor back on. Also when I computer would boot it up and connect to that monitor. It would switch the audio to make the dell the default. The Dell has no speakers so every time I would wonder why is the audio not working oh because the Dell decided to override Windows settings for sound again.

People say that the Acer xb271hu speakers are **** worse than iPhone 6 speakers. All I have to say is the really not that bad and I'm just extremely grateful that the monitor actually has some speakers because if somebody wants to hook up a laptop or an Xbox or something else it can still output audio it may not be great but it's definitely functional. So when I have the sound system for the desktop I can have Discord or some kidney chat like Skype or a video call playing through the monitor speakers to differentiate. So with the deep bass I don't need to hear phone call at that level. But with the tinny monitor speakers it's amazing at regular calls.

I hope everybody is able to get a mod murder without quality control issues because I wanted to get the 4K 144hz HDR monitors. I even had the option of buying a pg348q for $575 new. Somebody who did not understand PC gaming was selling it I'd assumed there was a fight with his girlfriend that's why she selling it. Regardless I decided my two current monitors which I'm extremely happy with regarding quality control was not worth the risk of opening up another bag of worms which was ultrawide and the pg348q. Because the backlight bleeding and frame rates overclocking to 100 OC is not guaranteed whining noises there's just a whole bunch more and considering the fact that it cost $1,300 is bull****. Also the fact that they just came out with the new ones that have 200hx made the purchase invalid. I prefer regular 1440p 165hz monitors over ultra-wide 1440p 200hz monitor.

Unfortunately recently I thought about downsizing to one monitor but you guys let me know your honest opinion on what you think is best.


----------



## Falloys

Hi everyone, I think that my panel has a combination of BLB and IPS glow. Could you guys tell me if it is acceptable or should I replace it. This is my first IPS panel, I did a research but I'm still not sure if my panel is acceptable. Please disregard the weird dot in the upper right on the panel, is from my phone camera lens.

Overexposed, caught by iphone 6 (Brightness 28%)



Caught by iphone 6 by focusing in the menu (what I see, more or less) (Brightness 28%)





Overexposed, caught by iphone 6 (Brightness 50%)


Caught by iphone 6 by focusing in the menu (what I see, more or less) (Brightness 50%)



White Uniformity (Brightness 50%)



Playing a game - Overexposed, caught by iphone 6 (Brightness below 30%)


My Settings:
Brightness: 28 in a dark room, 50 if I'm in a bright room
Contrast: 50
Dark Boost: Off
Gamma: 2.2
Colour Temp: User (85 R Gain - 83 G Gain - 100 B Gain)
sRGB Mode: Off
Saturate: 110

I will appreciate all the help. Thanks in advance


----------



## Astreon

You do have an "average" BLB, and a piss poor white uniformity.

Return it.

IPS glow, however, is an inherent feature of the IPS technology and will always be present. However, when you sit in front of your monitor, it should not be visible (only when looking at it from angles).


----------



## Falloys

Thanks for the reply, I will return it and see if I'm lucky with the second unit. fingers crossed


----------



## shtpost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falloys*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I will return it and see if I'm lucky with the second unit. fingers crossed


Just an FYI, the guy who replied to you has returned like 10 of these so take his opinion with a grain of salt. Get another one if you want, especially if this one bugs you while using it. However, there will always be something "wrong" with a monitor.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> You do have an "average" BLB, and a piss poor white uniformity.
> 
> Return it.
> 
> IPS glow, however, is an inherent feature of the IPS technology and will always be present. However, when you sit in front of your monitor, it should not be visible (only when looking at it from angles).


What is the distance that the IPS glow disappears when viewed in front of your good unit? I literally have to be almost 2 meters away before I can say all remnants of the glow is gone on my U2312HM. And that's on a 23", can't imagine the horror if this was 27".


----------



## Astreon

about 2 meters, I do photoes at 3 meters just to be sure.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falloys*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I will return it and see if I'm lucky with the second unit. fingers crossed


Does the blb bother you? if it bothers you, return it. I myself would keep it. chances are your next one will be worse.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nokturnalb6six6*
> 
> Does the blb bother you? if it bothers you, return it. I myself would keep it. chances are your next one will be worse.


Doubtful, seeing that he also has really bad white uniformity. It's very probable the next one will be better.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Doubtful, seeing that he also has really bad white uniformity. It's very probable the next one will be better.


yep you are right. I didn't see that picture at first. Return it.


----------



## Falloys

I already sent it back, now I'm waiting for the new one.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falloys*
> 
> I already sent it back, now I'm waiting for the new one.


Good luck. Hope you get a good one.


----------



## chelsfc2108

Hi,

I just purchased the XB271HU today, this is my first panel that is > $500CAD. I checked extensively and found no dead/stuck pixels.

Here are my pictures, I hope I have an OK panel, this is my first IPS monitor ever.

Black background at 50% brightness:



Black background at 100% brightness: (no one in their right mind would use this panel at 100% brightness, it is too bright even at 40% brightness, I set mine at 10%)



And white background:


----------



## Astreon

Does the warmer upper left corner bother you?

There is some BLB but nothing excessive. I wouldn't be bothered by such blb


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chelsfc2108*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased the XB271HU today, this is my first ever panel that is > $500CAD. I checked extensively and found no dead/stuck pixels.
> 
> Here are my pictures, I hope I have an OK panel, this is my IPS monitor ever.


It looks good to me. I think what matters is you liking it when you look at it. Someone's flawless monitor is another's deal breaker.


----------



## chelsfc2108

No I don't notice it in everyday use. I guess my eyes are not that sensitive to these kinds of things.


----------



## Astreon

if it doesn't bother you, keep the monitor. Don't look for other people's perceived flaws.


----------



## Shardnax

Bleed and uniformity look to be about as good as it gets with this panel.


----------



## Astreon

I wouldn't go that far, but it's acceptable if the yellowed corner doesn't annoy you.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nRoof*
> 
> The main disadvantage is that this makes text look slightly blurry. Especially when compared with monitors, which pass the test (every 60Hz monitor with digital connection I tested, was able to pass it, when Sharpness is adjusted appropriately in the menu). Some people don't notice the blurry text, some do, sometimes to the level of deal breaker. I guess it depends on how close you sit to the screen, on visual acuity, zoom/scaling levels, etc. For me it is most noticeable with subpixel anti-aliased fonts, for example in Wikipedia articles and many other websites. However, this can be hardly noticeable in Windows GUI like menus / labels / text fields, etc., because stems of standard small UI fonts are often perfectly aligned to a single pixel, with minimum anti-aliasing only on curves.
> 
> I think there is a possibility, that everything except the test image is displayed with correct sharpness, and that silly controller doesn't work well on that image only. But it's hard to check without direct comparison against similar monitor with correct sharpness, which has the same PPI and anti-reflective coating.
> 
> *Upd:* Well, it's really disappointing to see the same flaw in G-Sync model, because now I don't know if any of these 120Hz+ IPS displays don't have this flaw. Was hoping that Nvidia's controller, which AFAIK is supposed to take over the full functionality of controlling the panel, does better in this regard than cheaper controllers of FreeSync models. Asus MG279Q has the issue, Acer XF270HU has it too according to answers from some owners on this forum. Not sure if there are 120Hz+ IPS displays which are neither FreeSync nor G-Sync.


I must not have sharp enough eyesight to have problems reading the subpixel anti-aliased fonts. But interestingly, I did the same test on my work monitor, which is a Dell U2412M (IPS), and I had the same "too low" sharpness effect. The reason it's interesting is, it has a sharpness control, which is 50 by default. When I move it higher or lower, I end up with either too low or too high; I never get an actual "correct sharpness" picture out of it.


----------



## nRoof

Many things apart from the monitor can affect the sharpness of the resulting picture. Like sharpness settings in GPU control panel, zoom or DPI scaling in the OS or web browser... Even the monitor connection type, if it's VGA (D-Sub port). I also have Dell, but different model (2209WA, IPS) and it has perfect sharpness, when connected over DVI. BTW, it is correct when Sharpness is set to 40 in my model (default is 50, which applies a sharpening filter).


----------



## pivo504

Hello everyone. I have the acer 27inch monitor talked about here and am having issues with it. The main issue is that whenever i put pc to sleep, restart, or shut down the monitor loses signal. To get it working again in dp i have to go into hdmi mode restart pc then switch to dp while windows is booting for it to gain signal....does anyone have this issue or might know the culprit? I've tried using several diff dp cables but i get the same issue....


----------



## ShiftyJ

Just recently bought one, I think I got very unlucky with backlight bleed. Should I return it?

With brightness at 50%


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pivo504*
> 
> Hello everyone. I have the acer 27inch monitor talked about here and am having issues with it. The main issue is that whenever i put pc to sleep, restart, or shut down the monitor loses signal. To get it working again in dp i have to go into hdmi mode restart pc then switch to dp while windows is booting for it to gain signal....does anyone have this issue or might know the culprit? I've tried using several diff dp cables but i get the same issue....


I would turn off deep sleep in the monitor menu and see if it still does it.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

If you feel like you got unlucky and its going to bother you then you should return/exchange it. To me the upper right seems like backlight bleed and so does the bottom middle by the predator logo.


----------



## pivo504

nokturnalb6six6: I thought it might be that. When I did turn off deep sleep it didnt lose signal for a week & I thought it was fixed. Then one day I went to power up my PC and bam no signal in DP mode....Its almost like its a windows issue or something else bc whenever windows is about to boot if I go from HDMI to DP all the sudden I gain signal in DP mode....but if I try to go from HDMI to dp at any point before windows is booting it will continuously say no signal...Sucks that noone else has this issue...


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pivo504*
> 
> nokturnalb6six6: I thought it might be that. When I did turn off deep sleep it didnt lose signal for a week & I thought it was fixed. Then one day I went to power up my PC and bam no signal in DP mode....Its almost like its a windows issue or something else bc whenever windows is about to boot if I go from HDMI to DP all the sudden I gain signal in DP mode....but if I try to go from HDMI to dp at any point before windows is booting it will continuously say no signal...Sucks that noone else has this issue...


I used to have this issue every once in awhile. It started for me when i got my new titan x pascal. Havent had the issue in a long time now though. What gpu you using?


----------



## pivo504

nokturnalb6six6: thanks for the reply! How did you get the issue to go away? I am using an asus 970 GTX card. I never had an issue using HDMI, dvi-d only in display port...I was hoping it was some sort of bug. I spoke to acer about it and they want me to send the monitor in but I have no spare monitor & really dont want to wait 2 weeks for them to figure out whats wrong...


----------



## Kris194

Hi everyone. I have one question to owners of this monitor. Anyone ever got perfect XB271? I mean without BLB, with uniform white, without any dust and scratches?


----------



## Astreon

I believe Benny89 does. He got a reviewer's piece, cherry picked by Acer.

Other than that, I don't think so. I have an excellent piece, but with imperfections (warmer left side, albeit slightly, and a nick on RGB paint) - there is pretty much no BLB though. People here claimed perfect ones, but usually only in the BLB/pixel department, their photos of allwhite usually looked terrible to me.

I've never seen a M270 that seemed truly uniform to a naked eye. Displaying light grey and looking at the left and right sides, you're pretty much bound to spot some yellow tinting somewhere.

However, this is only bothersome on grey backgrounds, where it's the most obvious. It's unlikely you'll ever see this outside of browsing. Sadly, a lot of websites and forums use grey backgrounds, so it's easier to spot if you're browsing a lot.


----------



## Shardnax

The problem with taking a picture of uniformity is that the camera it's shot with and the monitor it's viewed with will influence how it appears.


----------



## Astreon

That's why I use Sony Alpha 58 for those. It's not by all means some sort of miracle camera, but it's fairly accurate at capturing a difference. I use gray backgrounds because the uniformity is easily the most noticeable there.

Here's a compilation of three XB271HUs I kept the photos of.

I think that was my 3rd one:



not the worst one, but the difference between blue-ish bottom right corner and the rest was too big.

My 4th, I believe:



there's quite a big "yellow zone" in the "middle left" part of the screen, very distracting.

my last and the one I kept:



this is pretty much acceptable. Still warmer on the left side, but the overall difference between panel parts is smaller.

The funny part is that none of those screens can actually display anything even remotely close to uniform colors, so... there goes the "color accuracy" part. Even if you calibrate your screen to be accurate, there's a question of which part of the screen is accurate and which one isn't


----------



## HTPProXy

I just ordered the monitor online and got it yesterday. After replacing the old monitor I started to check if there is a lot of backlight bleeding or IPS glow. This is the result: 

I decided to send it back and order another one, even when the seller told me that this is normal for this monitor and a replace could also be worse..

For the money I want to have at least a decent one..


----------



## Leopardi

Currently a very tempting sale going for this, but I can already feel the utter frustration and disappointment of the BLB and IPS glow blasting right at my face







And with C27HG70 right around the corner, maybe I should just pass it...


----------



## c4sKeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Currently a very tempting sale going for this, but I can already feel the utter frustration and disappointment of the BLB and IPS glow blasting right at my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with C27HG70 right around the corner, maybe I should just pass it...


The Samsung is Quantum Dot, not IPS. Big difference. A friend of mine got the ultrawide samsung with Quantum Dot... the colours are awful.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Currently a very tempting sale going for this, but I can already feel the utter frustration and disappointment of the BLB and IPS glow blasting right at my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with C27HG70 right around the corner, maybe I should just pass it...


can you return it without hassle if things go south?

if yes, try it out. You may win on 1st try, some people did.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> can you return it without hassle if things go south?
> 
> if yes, try it out. You may win on 1st try, some people did.


I can, and I will.

White uniformity good enough for me:


But theres this fist sized blotch of BLB:


And when you get closer to normal viewing distance, a glow appears from the lower right corner as well, making it look like it increases 5 times :/ You can ignore the other corners, theyre okay for naked eye.


----------



## Astreon

You can get rid of that thing in the middle by loosening a screw on the back - it works, too!


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> You can get rid of that thing in the middle by loosening a screw on the back - it works, too!


That actually did get rid of it, could be a keeper now







At least I don't think I'll get a better one if exchanged, now I have 30 days to take it back no questions asked.

Any recommended settings?


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> That actually did get rid of it, could be a keeper now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I don't think I'll get a better one if exchanged, now I have 30 days to take it back no questions asked.
> 
> Any recommended settings?


Whats the production date on ur monitor?

I returned my monitor almost 2 years ago, because of bleed and the buttons not being responsive. But there is a sale on them now and I order`d one again.
Hope the button issue is fixed and the bleed a bit better this time.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Whats the production date on ur monitor?
> 
> I returned my monitor almost 2 years ago, because of bleed and the buttons not being responsive. But there is a sale on them now and I order`d one again.
> Hope the button issue is fixed and the bleed a bit better this time.


May 2017. No issues with the buttons.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pivo504*
> 
> nokturnalb6six6: I thought it might be that. When I did turn off deep sleep it didnt lose signal for a week & I thought it was fixed. Then one day I went to power up my PC and bam no signal in DP mode....Its almost like its a windows issue or something else bc whenever windows is about to boot if I go from HDMI to DP all the sudden I gain signal in DP mode....but if I try to go from HDMI to dp at any point before windows is booting it will continuously say no signal...Sucks that noone else has this issue...


My brother in law just picked up an Asus 1080ti turbo and is having the exact same issue. Did you ever resolve it? I don't think it's your monitor because we tried his card in my PC and it worked on both of our xb271s. But that card in his PC won't get into windows using displayport in either monitor. We can get it to display through HDMI first then switching to dp. It posts to the bios just fine. I wonder if it's a motherboard issue. He's using an old am3+ motherboard with an fx 8320 ( upgrading soon)


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> May 2017. No issues with the buttons.


Nice, that`s good to hear


----------



## pivo504

yoitsmegabe: No i have not resolved the issue. I did not send the monitor back for that exact reason bc I thought what if its not monitor? I do exactly what you say. While windows is booting I have to put it in HDMI mode then right after the windows logo is about to go away i switch it to DP and I get a signal...This seems to be the only way to get a signal in dp when it says no signal. I have tried unplugging the power for the monitor, turning the monitor off then on, unplugging the dp cable, using 2 other dp cables...none of this would work. Only going into hdmi then back to dp somehow makes it work....Please let me know if he figures out what is wrong!! Its really annoying but Im glad there is at least some magic trick to get it to work lol.. I was also told by a fellow member on here that he had the same issue but updated his gpu drivers and the no signal issue went away...I really hope we can narrow down what is causing the no signal....


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pivo504*
> 
> yoitsmegabe: No i have not resolved the issue. I did not send the monitor back for that exact reason bc I thought what if its not monitor? I do exactly what you say. While windows is booting I have to put it in HDMI mode then right after the windows logo is about to go away i switch it to DP and I get a signal...This seems to be the only way to get a signal in dp when it says no signal. I have tried unplugging the power for the monitor, turning the monitor off then on, unplugging the dp cable, using 2 other dp cables...none of this would work. Only going into hdmi then back to dp somehow makes it work....Please let me know if he figures out what is wrong!! Its really annoying but Im glad there is at least some magic trick to get it to work lol.. I was also told by a fellow member on here that he had the same issue but updated his gpu drivers and the no signal issue went away...I really hope we can narrow down what is causing the no signal....


Whats weird is this only started yesterday when he got the 1080ti. His 980ti worked fine...we updated bios on both gpu and motherboard. Nothing. Disabled igpu, nothing. Updated drivers, rolled back drivers. Have no clue what to do next. All I know is his PC hates 1080ti.

What's your PSU? His is 600w bronze.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Nice, that`s good to hear


The IPS glow from the lower right corner is still an issue though, clearly visible still in daylight conditions. I'll see if I can get used to it, but right not feels like I'll be going for the C27HG70 in the end. At least VA won't have IPS glow as a problem :/


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> At least VA won't have IPS glow as a problem :/


But it will have VA glow instead









if you have BLB bad enough to see it in the light of day, return the monitor mate.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> But it will have VA glow instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have BLB bad enough to see it in the light of day, return the monitor mate.


Yeah







but I guess it should pretty much guarantee no glowing in daylight conditions.

What a shame though, the other corners are good with no visible glow at all. So close, yet so far.


----------



## Astreon

Don't worry mate it's your 1st try, right? That's to be expected. It took me 8 pieces to find something that's remotely worth keeping (and it's not perfect either). Regular users usually succed in 3-4 attempts though, I'm extremely unlucky with electronics in general


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> That actually did get rid of it, could be a keeper now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I don't think I'll get a better one if exchanged, now I have 30 days to take it back no questions asked.
> 
> Any recommended settings?


Brightness at 20 - 26 unless it's a very brightly lit room. Gamma 2.2, OD normal, warm color temp, and 165hz OC off.


----------



## Astreon

My settings are :

brightness 0-25 (this monitor is PAINFULLY bright IMHO, even in daylight 25 is MAX, and around the evening I go down to 0 brightness not to feel annoyed)
contrast 50 (sometimes at night I have to actually reduce this to 40, but at the cost of image quality. Still better than eye iritation).
Gamma 2.2
OD normal
color temp custom
R 84
G 85
B 98

yes, my monitor was THAT yellow on regular settings. These settings, radical as they are, actually give whites close to my calibrated plasma TV, which is true D6500.


----------



## HalongPort

I just tried out my new Acer, which I got for 500€.
It's a Dec.2016 build and it has just one rainbow pixel on the far right side, which does not bother me to be honest.
My unit is warm - on the normal preset the whites are yellowish.
I fixed this by using the user mode with (R 94, G 95, B100).
Regarding Backlight Bleed, to be fair it's not that bad from an first point of view, but the glow is bad.
I'm used to IPS and it's glow, but I have the feeling this unit has a bit more than usual glow.
The monitor is very bright, I'm using it at 15-20.

I tried to take pictures, but my old Nexus 4 has a very bad camera.
Any recomended settings for the camera?
What do you think, keep it or try to get a new unit?

I'm happy that I got just one defect pixel in a place, that does not bother me and is only seen on white backgrounds.


----------



## pivo504

yoitsmegabe: That is crazy man. I have a 970 gtx. Im not sure what gpu exactly. I wish we could figure out what is going on...I feel like ive tried everything i can....Mine was losing signal from the beg...


----------



## Astreon

What a shame about the dead pixel.

Is the 2nd photo taken on grey background? or white? looks good for grey, but horrible for white.

pretty hard to judge the BLB, the exposition time seems totally off









by the way, uniformity imperfections can be masked with brightness, to an extent. Since I prefer rather dull brightness settings, it may explain my higher-then-average sensitivity to white uniformity issues, as those manifest themselves mostly on lower brightness settings. Blasting your eyes with 30+ brightness will make uniformity look instantly better. Of course a poor piece remains poor no matter what, but 30+ brightness can easily take care of smaller imperfections.


----------



## Egzi

Someone know where I can get some ICC profiles for this monitor?

What settings color settings are recommended?


----------



## pivo504

yoitsmegabe
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/880214/for-all-people-with-black-screens-no-signal-issues/
Not sure if this helps any man. LMK if yall figure any fix out yet...


----------



## Themathew

Hello again! My third try with this monitor. I think i got something quite reasonable, have had this for 10 days now and have been experiencing only mild anxiety!








Everything else seems much better than with my previous two trials, except these two weird brighter spots on lower left part of monitor. Noticeable on darkish solid colors, but not on black or white.
Also it seems to be more prominent when not looked directly at. Also I might be making it a bigger deal than it is, because it took me like 4 days to notice it at all.

Brightness 50, I think the gray grade was 204:

It is easier to notice from some distance.

Backlight bleed is very reasonable in my opinion, totally dwarfed by mildish ips glow from bottom right corner. Neither IPS glow or blb are noticable during daylight use, and very mild in darkness.

Brightness 50, auto settings with nexus 5x:

In reality the room and screen were much darker

Brighness 0, screen cap from video, what it really looks like in use:

This image was taken 2 days after purchase, so it might look a bit different now, but I think it is very acceptable.
Also the room was very dark when the video was taken.

Also I got the monitor on sale for 650e. May 2017 batch, still has the vertical line issue, though I haven't seen it since overclocking to 150hz. Overall I'm quite happy with it, even though the brigther spots bother me sometimes, like when I'm reading this forum, but only because I involuntarily try to see it...

Anyone happen to know if there is anything I can try to do about the brighter spot? I would be very grateful!

Let me know what you think and/or if you want more pics!


----------



## Shardnax

You could try covering it with something (ie. tape) but I'd return it. Something like that would drive me nuts.


----------



## Astreon

that would drive me nuts too...









is the bottom strongly yellowed? looks like some severe tint, or is it just exaggerated by the camera?

Shame about that "extra LED", lol. BLB looks good otherwise...


----------



## Themathew

Shardnax I guess you are joking about the tape? Do you really think it's that bad?
Astreon, atleast to eye the whole monitor seems quite uniform except for the lighter spot, atleast much better than the last one.


----------



## Shardnax

I was serious. Tape is the only non-permanent/non-damaging possible solution that I can think of. I do but, what you think it what matters most.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pivo504*
> 
> yoitsmegabe: That is crazy man. I have a 970 gtx. Im not sure what gpu exactly. I wish we could figure out what is going on...I feel like ive tried everything i can....Mine was losing signal from the beg...


Sad to say we fixed the issue the hard way. He upgraded his cpu, motherboard, and ram today..Issue is totally gone. He had an old Asus am3+ motherboard with onboard AMD graphics paired with an FX 8350. I'm thinking maybe that was the issue as there was no way to permanently disable the igpu in the bios; it only let us change the priority. Now he has a 7700k and a Gigabyte z270 hd3. It all works perfectly now. We didn't even do a fresh install of windows. Just popped the SSD into the new system and windows 10 configured itself, installed chipset drivers and everything is back to the way it should be.


----------



## pivo504

Wow so you think it had something to do with the onboard gpu of the motherboard that was causing issues? I actually have intel gpu on my asus Z97-A His new motherboard does not have the onboard gpu? That is crazy that the onboard GPU is casuing the issue & intel has not supplied us with a driver to bypass this...Im really glad I found your responses and this forum otherwise I mighta gotten fed up and sent the Monitor in to acer & it would have all be wasted time & energy if all along its the stupid internal gpu!


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pivo504*
> 
> Wow so you think it had something to do with the onboard gpu of the motherboard that was causing issues? His new motherboard does not have the onboard gpu?


I believe the on board gpu for Intel is on the cpu itself. On his new motherboard we can disable it completely


----------



## pivo504

Wait im pretty sure my cpu does not have an onboard gpu tho...Im pretty sure its on the motherboard bc I have a hdmi input for it on the back? I really dont feel like buying a whole new mobo just to fix this issue! lol not too mention I really dont need a new motherboard....


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pivo504*
> 
> Wait im pretty sure my cpu does not have an onboard gpu tho...Im pretty sure its on the motherboard bc I have a hdmi input for it on the back? I really dont feel like buying a whole new mobo just to fix this issue! lol not too mention I really dont need a new motherboard....


He had and 8320cpu with am3+ motherboard which had onboard gpu on the motherboard itself. All I know is changing the entire platform fixed it. The monitor and gpu are not the culprit


----------



## pivo504

I see..I guess the only hope of fixing it is to get a whole new motherboard? Or just a motherboard that has no onboard GPU? I find it shocking that me and you are the only ones getting this issue lol I wonder if there is a way to update the motherboard & disable the onboard gpu. or sum driver there jus has to be a better way than getting a whole new motehrboard


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pivo504*
> 
> I see..I guess the only hope of fixing it is to get a whole new motherboard? Or just a motherboard that has no onboard GPU? I find it shocking that me and you are the only ones getting this issue lol I wonder if there is a way to update the motherboard & disable the onboard gpu. or sum driver there jus has to be a better way than getting a whole new motehrboard


What's even stranger is that he had no issue with Maxwell cards.his old 980ti and my old 970 worked fine. But 1080ti caused the conflict. We reinstalled windows, reinstalled drivers, updated bios to both motherboard and gpus. Swapped displayport cables. Nothing worked except the switcheroo, keeping the monitor off until it booted into windows then turning it on or using HDMI first then switching to displayport. It was a frustrating troubleshoot to say the least.


----------



## webhito

Well, my flickering issue was solved by turning off csm, if I turn it on, during post it will flicker several times, same as when I get into the bios. When I had it enabled I would sometimes get a green bar on top of the screen and it would not go away until powering it off. Now that I have csm off I have problems with SLI not wanting to enable. Not sure if its the screen/gpu/mobo combo but it has happened so far with a few different setups, all of them have been Asus boards though.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Well, my flickering issue was solved by turning off csm, if I turn it on, during post it will flicker several times, same as when I get into the bios. When I had it enabled I would sometimes get a green bar on top of the screen and it would not go away until powering it off. Now that I have csm off I have problems with SLI not wanting to enable. Not sure if its the screen/gpu/mobo combo but it has happened so far with a few different setups, all of them have been Asus boards though.


Interesting his board was Asus. What is csm?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> Interesting his board was Asus. What is csm?


Compatibility support module, its under the boot options.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Compatibility support module, its under the boot options.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> Interesting his board was Asus. What is csm?


I just looked it up, his old motherboard didn't even have uefi, it was straight up bios. Oh ok, just looked it up, seems it's a uefi thing, our old Mobo only had bios. Old school blue screen with gray letters.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> I just looked it up, his old motherboard didn't even have uefi, it was straight up bios. Oh ok, just looked it up, seems it's a uefi thing, our old Mobo only had bios. Old school blue screen with gray letters.


Definitely not your issue then.


----------



## pivo504

yoitsmegabe: Im running an asus 970 gtx & and an asus mobo. Are you saying your bro didnt have the issue when he was running a 970 card but with the 1080 he started having the no signal issue? If so then im not sure what the issue is bc Im running an asus 970 & ive been getting no signal issue from 1st day I had the monitor...I might try contacting asus and acer to see what they say. I wonder if there is some driver that can fix the issue? Honestly Im happy that going from hdmi to dp before boot works otherwise Id be screwed but its still annoying to have to do that everytime to boot & sometimes if pc is asleep it will get a no signal...


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pivo504*
> 
> yoitsmegabe: Im running an asus 970 gtx & and an asus mobo. Are you saying your bro didnt have the issue when he was running a 970 card but with the 1080 he started having the no signal issue? If so then im not sure what the issue is bc Im running an asus 970 & ive been getting no signal issue from 1st day I had the monitor...I might try contacting asus and acer to see what they say. I wonder if there is some driver that can fix the issue? Honestly Im happy that going from hdmi to dp before boot works otherwise Id be screwed but its still annoying to have to do that everytime to boot & sometimes if pc is asleep it will get a no signal...


Hey sorry for the delay I didn't get a notification. Yeah, he had a 970 ( my old one) then he got a 980ti, and just a week ago a 1080ti. Didn't have any issues until the 1080ti. It's so weird that we can get to bios using display port, but that's it. From there it went blank. That's why we tried reinstalling windows on a spare drive. What I didn't try was windows 7.


----------



## Egzi

What does the gamemode do in this monitor? I feel like the screen gets a tiny bit more yellowish when I turn it on.

Anyone know?


----------



## pivo504

yoitsmegabe: I ask bc i dont think it was the gpu causing the issue...Otherwise I shouldnt have the issue considering I Have a 970 and you said he was having the issue with the 1080 but not the 970? Very odd so the culprit cannot really be the GPU....anyway I think I figured out an easier way to get the DP to come back. Basically put your pc to sleep & right as your about to awake it press DP on the monitor. Seemed to work for me for now. Hopefully can find a more permanent fix soon...


----------



## palote99

Hi there....

Ive been reading almost the whole post.......

I own a XB27HUa and need some advice with 165hz gsync mode. I only play BF1 (gsync on and Vsync On in NVCP, Vsync OFF in game) I capped the FPS to 161. A few days ago i discovered Perfoverlay.Drawgraph 1which gives you cpu and gpu latencies...... I used to play ULTRA less Post Processing at MEDIUM or LOW.... But notice that sometimes i get some sttutters when playing.

With All ULTRA I notice cpu/gpu latencies graphs that spikes a lot so thats the root of the problem, but if I put it all in HIGH graphics goes perfect and game is smooth as butter. That should not be like thta isnt it?????? I mean threre are no a big differences in FPS running ULTRA less PostProces MEDIUM vs ALL HIGH isnt IT?? Why game stutters like that?? is about the panel that cant handled 161 is some conditions......

If a play all ULTRA at 120FPS game runs fine. Gpu/CPU latencies are OK. So is the panel not good for 165hz??? Is a game problem??

For all people that says there is not a big difference between 120 vs 144vs 165 .... THERE IS!

I have i7 5775c @4.2 paired with a [email protected] which gives me 160sh when running ALL ULTRA less PP so I think CPU is powerfull enough and gpu is ok with 16gb 2200cl9. psu evga 1000g3 on asus ramapge

What are your impresions on this??

Is that panel that is not good enough?????

Thanks and sorrry 4 my poor english....


----------



## Iceman2733

How is the QC now with this monitor? I had one when they first came out and really liked it however wanted to try the Ultra-wide so I picked up all of them and kept the AOC AGON and now I miss the high refresh rate and want to go back to this monitor. Wanted to see what general QC is like on this monitor now


----------



## Astreon

nothing changed, QC is as awful as always.


----------



## d3v0

This is my dream monitor, and the first item on my list of purchases for my fall 2017 build. Its been out for two years now, any chance of a successor appearing? It seems to check all of the boxes for excellent input performance, perfect resolution for its size, IPS, G-sync/165hz, and very adjustable. However, if I buy it now, arent we going to expect a successor coming soon?


----------



## Astreon

There is a successor planned (acer x27), but it's to cost 2000$.


----------



## Kris194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> This is my dream monitor, and the first item on my list of purchases for my fall 2017 build. Its been out for two years now, any chance of a successor appearing? It seems to check all of the boxes for excellent input performance, perfect resolution for its size, IPS, G-sync/165hz, and very adjustable. However, if I buy it now, arent we going to expect a successor coming soon?


I also plan to buy XB271 but I'm waiting for its price to drop. No way I'll be losing my time and money for a multiple returns of a monitor that costs over 750€. I could pay that much if it would be cherry picked.


----------



## d3v0

Well, im not *that* picky considering im using a crappy acer refurb at the moment. I likely wouldnt return it. I just dont fancy paying $800 when the thing launched at $700 lol. If a new one comes out, id hope to get a deal on it. In the meantime ill probably just grab a 1080ti(+destiny 2) and wait for prices to come to a sweet spot. hoping for massdrop.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> What does the gamemode do in this monitor? I feel like the screen gets a tiny bit more yellowish when I turn it on.
> 
> Anyone know?


I'd guess that the preset uses a lower color temp. than whatever your normal setting is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> There is a successor planned (acer x27), but it's to cost 2000$.


Doomed to flop at that price.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> This is my dream monitor, and the first item on my list of purchases for my fall 2017 build. Its been out for two years now, any chance of a successor appearing? It seems to check all of the boxes for excellent input performance, perfect resolution for its size, IPS, G-sync/165hz, and very adjustable. However, if I buy it now, arent we going to expect a successor coming soon?


Yep in early 2018 acer and asus will be releasing new models.


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nokturnalb6six6*
> 
> Yep in early 2018 acer and asus will be releasing new models.


Awesome. Got a source on that? We expecting an XB272HU, essentially?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Awesome. Got a source on that? We expecting an XB272HU, essentially?


nope, just this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx-pujAWTbc

MSRP is 2000$, so there won't be many customers willing to buy this outside of rich countries like US or Germany.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> nope, just this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx-pujAWTbc
> 
> MSRP is 2000$, so there won't be many customers willing to buy this outside of rich countries like US or Germany.


Yea, 27" with a price tag that high is a no for me, I haven't wanted to make the move to a 28" 4k screen as I find they are too small, 27" 2k is perfect, 4k imo should be 32". The other thing is that refresh rate, 144hz @4k? Not even 2 1080 ti's will be able to hit that. Crazy...


----------



## medgart

Can you guys see any color banding on this video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVcTPfBxOPU 0:55 - 1:04 ?


----------



## Astreon

yes, that's because the banding is there in the source - the clip is highly compressed and will show banding on every screen, including plasma TVs which are far beyond LCD color depth.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> yes, that's because the banding is there in the source - the clip is highly compressed and will show banding on every screen, including plasma TVs which are far beyond LCD color depth.


yeah banding across all devies. 2 xb271s, my TV, my phone, my tablet. It's the source not your panel.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> yes, that's because the banding is there in the source - the clip is highly compressed and will show banding on every screen, including plasma TVs which are far beyond LCD color depth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> yeah banding across all devies. 2 xb271s, my TV, my phone, my tablet. It's the source not your panel.


Thanks, do you see any color banding here - http://justinmaller.com/wallpaper/234/ ?


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Thanks, do you see any color banding here - http://justinmaller.com/wallpaper/234/ ?


not near my PC now, but on my s7 edge yes I see banding


----------



## medgart

Have you guys played Outlast 2 and do you see any color banding in that game?


----------



## hasteveha

Yesterday Night I tried calibrating with displaycal 3 with the xrite i1 display pro.

Did I choose the right settings?
I chose the following settings

for CORRECTION:Auto (Matrix i1 display pro, and acer xb271hu (i1 pro)

Whitepoint: as measured
white level:as measured
tone cuve 2.2

Calibration speed low

profile quality:high






Thanks in advance


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasteveha*
> 
> Yesterday Night I tried calibrating with displaycal 3 with the xrite i1 display pro.
> 
> Did I choose the right settings?
> I chose the following settings
> 
> for CORRECTION:Auto (Matrix i1 display pro, and acer xb271hu (i1 pro)
> 
> Whitepoint: as measured
> white level:as measured
> tone cuve 2.2
> 
> Calibration speed low
> 
> profile quality:high
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


You might want to set the Correction to "Spectral: LCD White LED IPS" because that's the type of backlight it has... though Auto may work also. Mine just says "Auto (None)" which wouldn't be good in my case.

You may also want to pick a Whitepoint (ex. Color temp 6500K) and do the interactive display adjustment through the OSD controls to get RGB set to 6500K. That is the current standard for sRGB content... which is pretty much everything until the new standards really take off.

With your current settings, the calibration probably just fixed any gamma issues, and honestly that may be good enough for your uses. The nice thing about color profiles is, you can create a few with different settings and see which one you like the best.


----------



## Astreon

by the way, how do you exactly calibrate the screen for 6500k when the white uniformity is all over the place? pretty sure most screens are 6000k on the left side and 7000k on the right









i have bought a spyder5 pro and will have to deal with this when calibrating the screen.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> by the way, how do you exactly calibrate the screen for 6500k when the white uniformity is all over the place? pretty sure most screens are 6000k on the left side and 7000k on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have bought a spyder5 pro and will have to deal with this when calibrating the screen.


LOL good point! If most of the screen is a certain temp, then I'd say put the colorimeter in the middle of the biggest consistent color blob... hopefully somewhere near the middle of the screen. My uniformity isn't awful, but yes the edges of the screen are definitely tinted.


----------



## hasteveha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> You might want to set the Correction to "Spectral: LCD White LED IPS" because that's the type of backlight it has... though Auto may work also. Mine just says "Auto (None)" which wouldn't be good in my case.
> 
> You may also want to pick a Whitepoint (ex. Color temp 6500K) and do the interactive display adjustment through the OSD controls to get RGB set to 6500K. That is the current standard for sRGB content... which is pretty much everything until the new standards really take off.
> 
> With your current settings, the calibration probably just fixed any gamma issues, and honestly that may be good enough for your uses. The nice thing about color profiles is, you can create a few with different settings and see which one you like the best.


Thanks for the response. I'm going to go back and recalibrate with the spectral lcd white led ips.

When I began the process, it made me adjust the rgb and brightness. Hopefully that made the white point 6500k.


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> by the way, how do you exactly calibrate the screen for 6500k when the white uniformity is all over the place? pretty sure most screens are 6000k on the left side and 7000k on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have bought a spyder5 pro and will have to deal with this when calibrating the screen.


Most programs will have you slap the colorimeter in the middle of the screen.


----------



## Ninogan

Just got this new screen and set it up using zerocool23's settings from page 157.

I don't know too much about backlight bleed and all that but I took some pictures like others in this thread have done. It looked a bit dire just watching with my own eyes but through the camera as you can see in the pics it looks horrendous, no? What do you guys think? Watching with my own eyes it's not even half this bad somehow.


https://i.imgur.com/d6Aruh9.jpg



Is this too much, should I try and return it? It doesn't really bother me much but I haven't really played any dark games where it would be apparent.


----------



## Astreon

loosen up the screw at the back of the panel to eliminate bottom bleed (seriously, acer... why!?)

other than that, it looks acceptable if that's what you see IRL? It's about average, if whites are OK and there are no bad pixels I'd consider keeping it.


----------



## Ninogan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> loosen up the screw at the back of the panel to eliminate bottom bleed (seriously, acer... why!?)
> 
> other than that, it looks acceptable if that's what you see IRL? It's about average, if whites are OK and there are no bad pixels I'd consider keeping it.


Do you mean those four screws where the screen is mounted on the stand or which ones? Sorry, want to make sure


----------



## Astreon

No, the small screw on the back of the panel. Loosening it will remove blb above the predator logo.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Honestly if it doesn't look bad in person I wouldn't worry about it. My brother in law's 4k and 1440p predators look that way on camera but look fine in person


----------



## ViTosS

Just bought this monitor and I received, no dead pixel or stuck pixel, also no scanline and average amount of BLB, I think I'm not going to return it. I just need now a good calibration settings, where most of you look for reference for calibration?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Just bought this monitor and I received, no dead pixel or stuck pixel, also no scanline and average amount of BLB, I think I'm not going to return it. I just need now a good calibration settings, where most of you look for reference for calibration?


basically those screens are either too yellow, or too green.

reduce G and R until it feels right to you.

Since there is a massive variance between pieces regarding factory "calibration" (or rather lack thereof), using other people's settings and/or color profiles most likely will be detrimental to your color accuracy.

Another way would be to buy a used colorimeter and sell it after calibration, that way you'll properly calibrate the screen with minimal investment.


----------



## darksaint22

Hi there,

I opened a post, but wanted to share some pics in this thread.
I'd like to know what you think about the panel I got, whether it's a good/reasonable/bad panel.
I got Astreon's reply that it was a keeper to him, but any other comments will be much appreciated.

Here are the pics (brightness 25%):





As I said in my other post, the right bottom corner starts becoming noticeable when playing dark games. Luckily, it's the only one that bothers me. Here is an example:


I'm a little disappointed because, despite the fact that this is an amazing monitor, that glow kind of makes me lose immersion in the game. On the other hand, I've seen a lot of panels worse than mine, so I don't know if it's worth the trouble of asking for a replacement (in my country, this may take weeks).
I don't think my panel's terrible, but I've seen some reviewers panels and there is a great difference.
Thank you all.


----------



## ViTosS

How can I set properly G-Sync? It's enabled in Nvidia Panel and ingame I disable vsync but my game still running higher than 144fps, wasn't it supose to cap my FPS at 144?


----------



## darksaint22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> How can I set properly G-Sync? It's enabled in Nvidia Panel and ingame I disable vsync but my game still running higher than 144fps, wasn't it supose to cap my FPS at 144?


Some games let you cap the frames (i.e. BF1), but you can do it with the Riva Tuner Statistics Server, which comes with the MSI Afterburner.
Although, if your GPU produces more frames than your monitor's refresh rate, you're out of the GSync range.


----------



## ViTosS

Guys, is it normal when I test in this site: https://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping

Sometimes (very rare if I move the mouse too much) and almost always at fullscreen mode it appears a warning telling about browser stutter detected? My FPS down from 144fps to 142fps when that happens, is it normal or my Acer is probably defective?


----------



## boredgunner

Can someone with more display knowledge than me test Penumbra on this monitor with ULMB enabled at 120 Hz? Make sure to disable in-game motion blur of course. This game looks really weird with ULMB. I'd like opinions as to why it looks weird and what exactly we're seeing. I can provide the game as a gift via Steam if necessary.


----------



## RubberStamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Guys, is it normal when I test in this site: https://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping
> 
> Sometimes (very rare if I move the mouse too much) and almost always at fullscreen mode it appears a warning telling about browser stutter detected? My FPS down from 144fps to 142fps when that happens, is it normal or my Acer is probably defective?


Thats pretty normal. Try closing any background apps and use chrome for testing.


----------



## 96accord

Hello Everyone,

New to this thread (not to Overclock.net) so I figured I'd ask here.

Looking for a 2nd monitor to go next to my Acer Predator XB271HU but I want it to be close as possible to the specs/size of the Predator. Any ideas?

Requirements: 2560x1440 (2k) / Height Adjustable / Can be 60hz (since I only game on one monitor)

I have been looking at the ASUS PB277Q and Dell U2717D (or U2715H)

Open to other suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## misfitzx138

so i saw a product called invisibezel that debuted at a trade show in like 2014 - it was made for video walls, but the product COULD be applied to triple monitors, but the site is down. I guess they scrapped the project?

I am really debating which to get for a triple monitor setup - the acer predator or the asus rog swift - i really want the acer as it is a little better panel, but the asus just lines up nicer. I have been searching for the thinnest bezels i can find, and after MANY choices around the $400 mark, i decided on either of those two monitors since they are only a bit more and i know i will hate myself if i dont after doing all that research.

My questions are:
1: Is there a product like the invisibezel out there that could be applied to the acer predator?

2: People have mentioned that they have de-bezeled, but never share their guides or post videos. Can someone PLEASE post a guide or video on how to (if possible) de-bezel the acer predator?

TIA


----------



## andre02

Hi all, so what is the latest revision of this model ? ty


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misfitzx138*
> 
> so i saw a product called invisibezel that debuted at a trade show in like 2014 - it was made for video walls, but the product COULD be applied to triple monitors, but the site is down. I guess they scrapped the project?
> 
> I am really debating which to get for a triple monitor setup - the acer predator or the asus rog swift - i really want the acer as it is a little better panel, but the asus just lines up nicer. I have been searching for the thinnest bezels i can find, and after MANY choices around the $400 mark, i decided on either of those two monitors since they are only a bit more and i know i will hate myself if i dont after doing all that research.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1: Is there a product like the invisibezel out there that could be applied to the acer predator?
> 
> 2: People have mentioned that they have de-bezeled, but never share their guides or post videos. Can someone PLEASE post a guide or video on how to (if possible) de-bezel the acer predator?
> 
> TIA


What's up bro bro
I have 2 side by side on arms and I love them into vertical horizontal as I see fit. I enjoy swapping between both. 1 is properly calibrated that's the main. The other is more content so I use that one for gaming. The Asus would be better because less edging.

But check out this YouTuber. He did it and his setup has really upgraded. https://youtu.be/oO9c5dUKEK4
Boom bro do it.


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksaint22*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I opened a post, but wanted to share some pics in this thread.
> I'd like to know what you think about the panel I got, whether it's a good/reasonable/bad panel.
> I got Astreon's reply that it was a keeper to him, but any other comments will be much appreciated.
> 
> Here are the pics (brightness 25%):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said in my other post, the right bottom corner starts becoming noticeable when playing dark games. Luckily, it's the only one that bothers me. Here is an example:
> 
> 
> I'm a little disappointed because, despite the fact that this is an amazing monitor, that glow kind of makes me lose immersion in the game. On the other hand, I've seen a lot of panels worse than mine, so I don't know if it's worth the trouble of asking for a replacement (in my country, this may take weeks).
> I don't think my panel's terrible, but I've seen some reviewers panels and there is a great difference.
> Thank you all.


I think it looks rather normal for those screens judging by the post on this forum and reddit. It's a lottery with those.
I've seen way worse images of this backlighbleed.
Personally I would not be happy with that result if it looked like that in reality but I am sensitive to ips glow and blb.
Are those pics close to how it looks?
If You are not playing a lot of horror games or watching tv shows, I would say keep it. There seems to be a very small % that You will receive a unit without bleed at all.
It's either that or Tn, Va... That said - I am preparing to buy one of those or Tn myself....


----------



## chumprock

Hi all, newly registered but a long time lurker.. I've read through a lot of this thread as well as some google searching, and I dont even know what to call the issue I'm having.

Puchased the XB271HU in March, and in the last 30 days or so I've started to get this dark area on the left side of my screen. I didnt notice it too much at first since I had a plain black desktop, but when I went into certain games it was noticeable but has evolved to a complete distraction. I changed my desktop to a lighter color and the defect is much more visible. Even weirder, _It moves._



This was the best I could do at getting a pic without moire effect, but you can see the defects on the left third of the screen.Those vertical lines have a life to them, its not just a static burn, but more a smoke/vapor flow effect.

So I finally called Acer support. After going through the cable and interface dance they want me to send it in for repair, but I'm pretty bothered by that option and share some concerns I've seen elsewhere in this thread.
How long would I lose my main monitor for? How much do I have to pay out of my pocket to fix their defect? How will I know it's even fixed when I get it back, and what happens if the issue returns?

Does anyone have any feedback on the repair process? Would anyone be able to fill me in on exactly what this problem/defect is and if there is any recourse other than warranty repair?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SilenMar

Really? After reading this thread, why does It seem like the most important thing about the monitor is color setting?
Well, this is a gaming monitor, black/white level is way more important than color accuracy if you're a competitive player.
You can spot an enemy in a darker corner is what a gaming monitor should achieve.
But since nobody informs this piece of disappointment, I will tell you guys that Acer's monitor doesn't have a decent black level, which means when an enemy hides his dick in the dark you can't see him.
I have calibrated the monitor many times and I can confirm no Acer XB271HU can achieve a black/white level like this:



This is from LG29UM67P btw, both color accurate and decent black/white level.

Acer can only be like thisblack level off, adaptive contrast off, of course, who'd use that?)



Anyone who is interested can test the monitor in
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/white.php


----------



## Shardnax

Change gamma to 1.9 on the monitor and adjust further in-game on a game by game basis if necessary.

You should also set contrast back to 50 if you changed that. I'd suggest running at <30 brightness unless you've got a very bright room.


----------



## SilenMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Change gamma to 1.9 on the monitor and adjust further in-game on a game by game basis if necessary.
> 
> You should also set contrast back to 50 if you changed that. I'd suggest running at <30 brightness unless you've got a very bright room.


There is no 1.9 gamma, just 1.8, and brightness is set to 14. Contrast is 50 default. Can you adjust the same level as LG? Not possible for me.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilenMar*
> 
> There is no 1.9 gamma, just 1.8, and brightness is set to 14. Contrast is 50 default. Can you adjust the same level as LG? Not possible for me.


Sounds like you need the TN version. Faster response time and less gamma for sure. I had it for a while but exchanged it for the IPS version as I'm not a competitive gamer. Have you used dark boost?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilenMar*
> 
> There is no 1.9 gamma, just 1.8, and brightness is set to 14. Contrast is 50 default. Can you adjust the same level as LG? Not possible for me.


Why not get a TN panel then? They're notorious for the sub 2.0 gamma, especially the S2716DG, which seems suitable for you. Guaranteed nights looking like daylight in games.


----------



## SilenMar

TN panel has high input lag. 1ms response time is only good when input lag is low. And TN panel hurts my eyes becasue I stare intensly into monitor.


----------



## SilenMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Why not get a TN panel then? They're notorious for the sub 2.0 gamma, especially the S2716DG, which seems suitable for you. Guaranteed nights looking like daylight in games.


Yeah, the first thought was going to a 240Hz TN panel like Acer XB252Q. But after using XB252Q, eyes drain happens way faster. TN panel is not good for eyes. So I returned it. And Acer XB252Q has the same poor black level.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilenMar*
> 
> TN panel has high input lag. 1ms response time is only good when input lag is low. And TN panel hurts my eyes becasue I stare intensly into monitor.


That's interesting. This is the first I've heard someone say that TN panels have high input lag. Most pro players use high refresh TN panels for the faster response and low latency. As far as the headaches, did you use an older model TN panel? The newer ones are flicker free and shouldn't give you a headache. I say give it a try and return it if you don't like it. Otherwise just adjust the settings in the xb271hu with dark boost, contrast, and in game gamma settings.


----------



## SilenMar

Real world test shows the difference between top-tier TN panel vs IPS panel. IPS has overall lower lag.

check out the PG258Q9(TN) and the XB270HU(IPS)


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilenMar*
> 
> Real world test shows the difference between top-tier TN panel vs IPS panel. IPS has overall lower lag.
> 
> check out the PG258Q9(TN) and the XB270HU(IPS)


That is very interesting and I did not know that. Thanks for the chart.
Honestly, I had the TN and IPS versions of the xb271hu side by side and I didn't notice any difference in input lag in actual use. I'm sure a measurement tool would show the difference but I didn't feel it. In the second chart, the Asus Rog Swift pg278q(tn) has 4ms lag and the pg279q(ips) has 3ms lag. That 1ms difference is not even one full frame at 144hz, or even 60hz. However, if you notice it, you notice it, and I won't argue about what you perceive, they're your eyes. So, you're at the point where you just have to decide which superlative is worth the sacrifice. Would you rather sacrifice the black level you're looking for or the input lag you're looking for?


----------



## SilenMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> Would you rather sacrifice the black level you're looking for or the input lag you're looking for?


I would go for a low input IPS panel that has a better natural black level. XB252Q(TN)'s black level is the same as XB271HU(IPS). I guess this is because Acer's gamma and contrast calibration standard are the same for both monitors and it needs to be improved. Unlike Acer, LG's calibration is more precise and superior.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilenMar*
> 
> There is no 1.9 gamma, just 1.8, and brightness is set to 14. Contrast is 50 default. Can you adjust the same level as LG? Not possible for me.


I'd set it to 1.8 if you haven't, and use adjustments in games, and see if that suits your preferences. If not I'd consider looking at other monitors.


----------



## The_Rocker

Does anyone think that at the default standard settings, the darks and too dark when in a game like BF1?

I struggle to see much at all when in a dark space in shadows etc...


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> Does anyone think that at the default standard settings, the darks and too dark when in a game like BF1?
> 
> I struggle to see much at all when in a dark space in shadows etc...


I play multiplayer games with dark boost on. It helps you see better in shadows. Adjust the in game settings for each game to allow you to see better. Have a profile on the monitor just for darker games. I have one for dark games, one for blue light reduction, and one for everything else.


----------



## SilenMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> Does anyone think that at the default standard settings, the darks and too dark when in a game like BF1?
> 
> I struggle to see much at all when in a dark space in shadows etc...


Update:

Since Acer's original contrast and gamma settings are limited. I decide to adjust them through Nvidia Panel and the result turns out fair, just a bit washed out in white level. But now I can see a distinctive difference between subtle dark area.

Acer should consider a firmware upgrade to solve its own calibration problem.

color profile settings from

https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/5fmg81/acer_predator_xb271hu_high_accuracy_calibration/

Nvidia settings: adjust contrast around 40%-35%



Comparision: Acer's black level it's the same as LG's but white level is still not as good as LG's

Acer's black level


Acer's black level original without Nvidia panel setting



LG's black level


Acer's white level


LG's white level

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> Otherwise just adjust the settings in the xb271hu with dark boost, contrast, and in game gamma settings.


I don't recommend use dark boost or adaptive contrast, it doesn't look natural


----------



## hasteveha

Has anyone sent their monitor in for the firmware upgrade? Was it worth it? How much did it cost?


----------



## Daffan

Why are people talking about input lag, at sub 5ms nobody can tell the difference and no monitor on earth has 1ms response time either, so that comparative aspect also doesn't matter.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffan*
> 
> Why are people talking about input lag, at sub 5ms nobody can tell the difference and no monitor on earth has 1ms response time either, so that comparative aspect also doesn't matter.


Response time and input lag are two totally different things. Manufacturers do not measure input lag so never mention it in the specifications, they mention response time and only loosely estimate the value of the fastest possible response time with the highest possible overdrive setting (so it's a useless specification).


----------



## marckk

Hello everyone! Today i recived mine, what do you guys think? my phone kinda overexpose , at naked eye on dark image i dont see blb like had it on pg279q, also on my back im close to the white wall, because my gaming office is so small dunno if could be a trouble

this pic is 25 brightness

and this is 50
here also i did a video, https://youtu.be/q9RW2ZMrAMc ,
i had a pg279q previous and was like that
[/IMG]


----------



## Daffan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Response time and input lag are two totally different things. Manufacturers do not measure input lag so never mention it in the specifications, they mention response time and only loosely estimate the value of the fastest possible response time with the highest possible overdrive setting (so it's a useless specification).


No duh, that's why I wrote input lag and response time as separate words.

Literally two seconds ago someone was complaining that 2ms signal processing input lag was noticeable or something.


----------



## SilenMar

The difference between TN 1ms and IPS 4ms is subtle but definitely noticeable.


----------



## Daffan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilenMar*
> 
> The difference between TN 1ms and IPS 4ms is subtle but definitely noticeable.


There isn't even a monitor on the market that has 2ms avg g2g. Even the 240hz TN avg about 2.5ms or so with approriate overdrive (on fastest overdrive it can be faster, at the cost of overshoot problems)


----------



## D.S.C

Hello guys,
I have just received my Acer Predator XB271HU and I know that its an amazing monitor for what I have read.
Since I have never bothered about configuration and tests since I have never had smth similar so now I need some help on how to make it work as it should be regarding tests and configurations


----------



## darksaint22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D.S.C*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I have just received my Acer Predator XB271HU and I know that its an amazing monitor for what I have read.
> Since I have never bothered about configuration and tests since I have never had smth similar so now I need some help on how to make it work as it should be regarding tests and configurations


I used this calibration settings (OSD & ICC). Image is great.

Link


----------



## D.S.C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksaint22*
> 
> I used this calibration settings (OSD & ICC). Image is great.
> 
> Link


Thanks for this. Already saved. Do I have to run any specific test to check if is everything fine or if I need to return it and request another one?


----------



## darksaint22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D.S.C*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I have just received my Acer Predator XB271HU and I know that its an amazing monitor for what I have read.
> Since I have never bothered about configuration and tests since I have never had smth similar so now I need some help on how to make it work as it should be regarding tests and configurations


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D.S.C*
> 
> Thanks for this. Already saved. Do I have to run any specific test to check if is everything fine or if I need to return it and request another one?


You should check if your panel has any dead pixels (see here), and also check whether it has too much backlight bleed/glow (see here).
I recently started a thread asking opinions on my panel (see here). You may know that every IPS panel has some glow/blb, so you should check if your panel has an excessive amount of any of these.


----------



## SilenMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffan*
> 
> There isn't even a monitor on the market that has 2ms avg g2g. Even the 240hz TN avg about 2.5ms or so with approriate overdrive (on fastest overdrive it can be faster, at the cost of overshoot problems)


Get the Zowie XL2546 today, I have to say this is the fastest and most responsive monitor on the market right now. After 15 hours of gaming and test. I can confirm Zowie XL2546 is just faster than XB271HU and even faster than XB252Q despite it's a 240Hz monitor. DyAc motion blur is so important in high fps gaming. Only Zowie can do a 240Hz motion anti-blur. Other ULMB monitors can only do 144Hz. And XL2546 has the lowest input lag IMO.

I even continuously completed twice Doom Ultra-Nightmare Mode with XL2546 for the first time which is very difficult with XB271HU.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilenMar*
> 
> Get the Zowie XL2546 today, I have to say this is the fastest and most responsive monitor on the market right now. After 15 hours of gaming and test. I can confirm Zowie XL2546 is just faster than XB271HU and even faster than XB252Q despite it's a 240Hz monitor. DyAc motion blur is so important in high fps gaming. Only Zowie can do a 240Hz motion anti-blur. Other ULMB monitors can only do 144Hz. And XL2546 has the lowest input lag IMO.
> 
> I even continuously completed twice Doom Ultra-Nightmare Mode with XL2546 for the first time which is very difficult with XB271HU.


Glad you got it sorted. Cheers


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Pretty much the Acer, ROG and ASUS are all the same IPS panel? so its a gamble either way right? so buy w/e is cheaper?


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Awesome. Got a source on that? We expecting an XB272HU, essentially?


Dont know about the acer but the new pg279q
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Pretty much the Acer, ROG and ASUS are all the same IPS panel? so its a gamble either way right? so buy w/e is cheaper?


yep. Id buy whichever was cheaper. Still a lottery with both though. good luck.


----------



## Jsnc

Hello all,

I just got my XB271HU yesterday.
I realy think that it is an amazing monitor with fast respond time and a great display.

But there is one thing that realy bothers me:
As I read that the monitor sometimes has some quality issues with dead pixels or blb, I decided to run some tests first.
After a few successful tests on different games (Overwatch, Ark) and other applications (Browser / Excel), I launched a 'monitor test video' on youtube (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNCzbzypWXY).
At around 1:32 appears some kind of japanese garden with a few darker areas inside the picture. Within these dark areas the XB271HU shows medium-sized (realy visible) 'squares', which are colored in different types of grey (from somewhat light-grey to nearly black).
If I play the same video on one of my FHD monitors I do not have the problem.
I noticed the same problem after launching the game Warhammer: Total War 2 which has some darker/black parts in the main menu. The monitor shows these squares also within these areas.

However, I was not able to recreate the problem in e.g. Ark while running around at night or opening several photos with dark sky.

The monitor is plugged in with the DP cable that came with the monitor.

Does anyone of you know why this problem occurs?
Is it an input problem (as e.g the youtube source is only FHD, not sure about the total war menu, though) or a configurational issue?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Has there been a fix yet to the screen screwing up and requiring power on/off to get the left side issue resolved? I also notice my screen is offset so that the left side has vertical black space and the right side goes past the bezel. I can't find in the options where I can adjust where the image is on the screen either.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nokturnalb6six6*
> 
> Dont know about the acer but the new pg279q
> yep. Id buy whichever was cheaper. Still a lottery with both though. good luck.


Thought so, i really want an ISP panel but im really thinking about going TN 1440p with 144hz+


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Thought so, i really want an ISP panel but im really thinking about going TN 1440p with 144hz+


A TN ought to be fine if you never view off angle and don't care about rotating the panel.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> A TN ought to be fine if you never view off angle and don't care about rotating the panel.


viewing angle is the biggest issue i see and color differents in IPS. so hard to wanna buy the IPS when you gotta deal with so much returning issue and im buying mine from micro center, would hate to pay for a 2 year replacement plan then return it afew days later.

my Options have the following.

ASUS PG279Q $750

Acer Predator XB271HU $700

ASUS PG278QR $600

AOC Agon AG271QG $550

Dell S2716DG $500

http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.aspx?Ntk=all&sortby=pricelow&N=4294966896+4294941456+4294835377+4294841829+4294878158+4294846945+4294846944+4294874282+591&myStore=true


----------



## Shardnax

On the other hand, the Dell is $200 - $250 cheaper and there's less to worry about.

It's your decision in the end.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> On the other hand, the Dell is $200 - $250 cheaper and there's less to worry about.
> 
> It's your decision in the end.


True the dell is hella cheap compared to others. its 1440p 144hz TN but 3ms response time tho an ISP would have 4ms anyways.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> True the dell is hella cheap compared to others. its 1440p 144hz TN but 3ms response time tho an ISP would have 4ms anyways.


I had the TN version of the xb271hu and even straight on, there is a difference in contrast from the top of the screen to the bottom. It's not noticable in games but if you drag an app from the bottom of the screen to the top you'll see the contrast shift a bit. Not a big deal but it's there.


----------



## adolf512

I consider getting this monitor, just bought a gtx 1060 but i broke my old qx2710 due to an accident(i was arranging cables).

I would peobably try to oc the monitor, 144hz is not big enough of an upgrade for me.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> I had the TN version of the xb271hu and even straight on, there is a difference in contrast from the top of the screen to the bottom. It's not noticable in games but if you drag an app from the bottom of the screen to the top you'll see the contrast shift a bit. Not a big deal but it's there.


Noted, silly that after so many years, we are still fighting for half way decent panels? like come on, we spend our time looking at the screen but we cant get a good one without returning 30 bad ones?


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> Noted, silly that after so many years, we are still fighting for half way decent panels? like come on, we spend our time looking at the screen but we cant get a good one without returning 30 bad ones?


Yeah, in some respects things are really improving (Adaptive-Sync, high refresh rates, contrast), but in other regards we're stuck in 2001 still. Maybe in another 5 years we will see the emergence of real QLED--not the fake one that Samsung currently sells with "Quantum Dots."

Anyway, I personally went from a PG278Q (TN) to the XB271HU. My two biggest gripes about the TN model were the contrast shift from top to bottom, and the pixel inversion artifacts. Thankfully those two issues are corrected in the IPS ones, and apparently newer TNs don't have the artifacts (I think the Dell still has it?).

If it just comes down to TN contrast shift vs. IPS glow, I would probably go with the TN. It's cheaper, has faster pixel response time, and the shift is less obnoxious than IPS glow (IMO). But I like both. VA panels are also nice looking, but I think they tend to be slower on some pixel transitions so certain colors smear.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Yeah, in some respects things are really improving (Adaptive-Sync, high refresh rates, contrast), but in other regards we're stuck in 2001 still. Maybe in another 5 years we will see the emergence of real QLED--not the fake one that Samsung currently sells with "Quantum Dots."
> 
> Anyway, I personally went from a PG278Q (TN) to the XB271HU. My two biggest gripes about the TN model were the contrast shift from top to bottom, and the pixel inversion artifacts. Thankfully those two issues are corrected in the IPS ones, and apparently newer TNs don't have the artifacts (I think the Dell still has it?).
> 
> If it just comes down to TN contrast shift vs. IPS glow, I would probably go with the TN. It's cheaper, has faster pixel response time, and the shift is less obnoxious than IPS glow (IMO). But I like both. VA panels are also nice looking, but I think they tend to be slower on some pixel transitions so certain colors smear.


i think im going to buy the Acer Predator XB252Q, its a TN, 1ms, 1080p 240hz screen, i wanna upgrade to 1440p 144hz but right now we dont have enough good panels out that are good out the box and dont require aton of returning. i also thought about the Acer 1080p 1ms, tn, but 144hz but hell why not go for 240hz lol

I made up my mind, then i kept looking at screens and now im lost in a endless hole not sure what screen to buy.

now im looking @ the AOC Agon AG271QG because its IPS 27in, 165hz 1440p


----------



## SilenMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> i think im going to buy the Acer Predator XB252Q, its a TN, 1ms, 1080p 240hz screen, i wanna upgrade to 1440p 144hz but right now we dont have enough good panels out that are good out the box and dont require aton of returning. i also thought about the Acer 1080p 1ms, tn, but 144hz but hell why not go for 240hz lol
> 
> I made up my mind, then i kept looking at screens and now im lost in a endless hole not sure what screen to buy.
> 
> now im looking @ the AOC Agon AG271QG because its IPS 27in, 165hz 1440p


If you want to buy a 1080P 240Hz just for gaming, XL2546 is the best. Because Zowie XL2546 has DyAc motion blur reduction and smallest input lag, it will make motion picture more clear. And one thing important is at 240fps, the last thing needed is Gsync or Freesync, forget about screen tear, it's too minor to notice, the first thing needed is ULMB or DyAc. But ULMB only works at 144Hz in XB252Q. So it's a waste of another 100fps. And XB252Q's black level is worse than XL2546.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> i think im going to buy the Acer Predator XB252Q, its a TN, 1ms, 1080p 240hz screen, i wanna upgrade to 1440p 144hz but right now we dont have enough good panels out that are good out the box and dont require aton of returning. i also thought about the Acer 1080p 1ms, tn, but 144hz but hell why not go for 240hz lol
> 
> I made up my mind, then i kept looking at screens and now im lost in a endless hole not sure what screen to buy.
> 
> now im looking @ the AOC Agon AG271QG because its IPS 27in, 165hz 1440p


Are the 1440p 144Hz TN panels a bad lottery? I am a huge fan of that format, anything over 100Hz feels buttery smooth to me, and 1440p 27" is a really nice size and pixel pitch, and doesn't require insane GPU power like 4K.

I actually lucked out, and both my monitors were fine out of the box. The XB271HU isn't perfect (whites are a little inconsistent), but no backlight bleed issues / dead pixels / dust. So it is possible to get a good one.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Are the 1440p 144Hz TN panels a bad lottery? I am a huge fan of that format, anything over 100Hz feels buttery smooth to me, and 1440p 27" is a really nice size and pixel pitch, and doesn't require insane GPU power like 4K.
> 
> I actually lucked out, and both my monitors were fine out of the box. The XB271HU isn't perfect (whites are a little inconsistent), but no backlight bleed issues / dead pixels / dust. So it is possible to get a good one.


TN panels are great, the color just isnt the best and iv been using a TN panel for awhile, so i was looking to switch to IPS, from what i heard TN panel lottery isnt bad anymore since TNs have gotten better over the years.

i broke down, picked up a ASUS PG279Q and a 1080TI. no dead pixels, the only ips glow or blb i see is a very small amount in top right, like so small you wouldnt know.


----------



## d3v0

Newegg had them for $599 shipped so I finally found my steal and purchased one! Cant wait for it to get here. I will definitely show pics and ask for help calibrating.

Newegg had them on sale for $699 with a 12 hour promo code of $100 off, crazy excellent price for a new one!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Are the 1440p 144Hz TN panels a bad lottery? I am a huge fan of that format, anything over 100Hz feels buttery smooth to me, and 1440p 27" is a really nice size and pixel pitch, and doesn't require insane GPU power like 4K.
> 
> I actually lucked out, and both my monitors were fine out of the box. The XB271HU isn't perfect (whites are a little inconsistent), but no backlight bleed issues / dead pixels / dust. So it is possible to get a good one.


The worst you're probably dealing with going for a TN is dead pixels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilenMar*
> 
> If you want to buy a 1080P 240Hz just for gaming, XL2546 is the best. Because Zowie XL2546 has DyAc motion blur reduction and smallest input lag, it will make motion picture more clear. And one thing important is at 240fps, the last thing needed is Gsync or Freesync, forget about screen tear, it's too minor to notice, the first thing needed is ULMB or DyAc. But ULMB only works at 144Hz in XB252Q. So it's a waste of another 100fps. *And XB252Q's black level is worse than XL2546.*


Worse black level would only mean that blacks are higher at a given point. Has someone measured the monitors at matched brightness and confirmed that?


----------



## adolf512

Got the acer, not sure if i am going to keep it, no dead pixels and i was able to overclock to 165hz

at 10% brightness, 165hz (lg g4 camera).



Of course it does not really look like that irl but i was hoping for better black.

taken with the procapture app:



the black on my phone has that bright at 32 % screen brightness but then the whiteness is much worse for my lG G4 (it looks grey in comparasion), i guess the acer screen is pretty good.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adolf512*
> 
> Got the acer, not sure if i am going to keep it, no dead pixels and i was able to overclock to 165hz
> 
> at 10% brightness, 165hz (lg g4 camera).
> 
> 
> Of course it does not really look like that irl but i was hoping for better black.
> 
> taken with the procapture app:


looks good to me.


----------



## SilenMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The worst you're probably dealing with going for a TN is dead pixels.
> Worse black level would only mean that blacks are higher at a given point. Has someone measured the monitors at matched brightness and confirmed that?


When you consider black/white level, Acer only can adjust through gamma. Acer's contrast is merely for increasing brightness.
While BenQ can adjust black level though gamma, contrast and Black Stabilizer without affecting white level. Acer doesn't have these options which is very limited.

Under the same white level, Zowie XL2546 is much more easy to see the difference.

Zowie XL2546's Gamma 5 black level:



Acer XB252Q's Gamma 2.2 black level:


----------



## neoark

Anyone have ghosting issue with this monitor? I see while ghosts for black texts!


----------



## adolf512

I am testing 120hz vs 144hz vs 165 hz and i am afraid not even 165hz is enough but my issue now is bad performance(i need to replace my phenom ii).


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilenMar*
> 
> When you consider black/white level, Acer only can adjust through gamma. Acer's contrast is merely for increasing brightness.
> While BenQ can adjust black level though gamma, contrast and Black Stabilizer without affecting white level. Acer doesn't have these options which is very limited.
> 
> Under the same white level, Zowie XL2546 is much more easy to see the difference.
> 
> Zowie XL2546's Gamma 5 black level:
> 
> 
> 
> Acer XB252Q's Gamma 2.2 black level:


Excepting some weird monitor where this isn't the case, brightness = black level and contrast = white level.

Near black is more visible but at the cost of the rest of blacks being greyish and the greys having significant tint. Where maximum visibility is the goal I could see why that would work but for general content the Zowie, with those settings, would be awful.

Near black is visible on my XB270HU but it's fairly hard to distinguish and glow from the panel affects it as well. At the 1.9 gamma setting it's easily spotted.


----------



## SilenMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Excepting some weird monitor where this isn't the case, brightness = black level and contrast = white level.
> 
> Near black is more visible but at the cost of the rest of blacks being greyish and the greys having significant tint. Where maximum visibility is the goal I could see why that would work but for general content the Zowie, with those settings, would be awful.
> 
> Near black is visible on my XB270HU but it's fairly hard to distinguish and glow from the panel affects it as well. At the 1.9 gamma setting, it's easily spotted.


Nice thought, but..., as mentioned, "under the same white level." You got a 1.9 gamma in Acer then you will definitely torch your eyes to see the 252 253 254 white level.

Test it yourself if you doubt it. The link is here: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/white.php

You can even set as low as the gamma gets by using Nvidia Control Panel. But this a gaming monitor. We need balanced white/black level though black level is more important. If you got a gamma 1.9, enemy's butt would blind your vision because it's as shiny as a sun toward you and if a white enemy comes from a white background, the moment you realize that there's somebody there, you're already gone.

I have both Acer XB271HU and Zowie XL2546. Zowie is superior in most ways, which includes these comparisons: overall input lag, low-blue light eye protection, black/white level, and especially motion blur reduction, that affects gaming performance. Though it's a TN panel the would be 4% color lost compare to IPS because it's 95% sRGB and black crash from a lower angle but nobody would gaming at the monitor from below, so it doesn't matter. To be frank, the XL2546 looks more comfortable than XB271HU simply because XL2546's contrast is more precise.


----------



## Shardnax

Not at all, my monitor is profiled and peak white is calibrated to 90cd/m2.


----------



## SilenMar

interesting, could you take a picture of your white/black level at gamma 1.9?


----------



## Shardnax

My non-existent photography skills handicap me from accurately representing anything.

This is about the best I can do:
https://i.imgur.com/or62GtR.jpg

I believe I posted my measurement report as well as uniformity either here or in the XB270HU thread.


----------



## SilenMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> My non-existent photography skills handicap me from accurately representing anything.
> 
> This is about the best I can do:
> https://i.imgur.com/or62GtR.jpg
> 
> I believe I posted my measurement report as well as uniformity either here or in the XB270HU thread.


And white level with 1.9 gamma?


----------



## SilenMar

The same settings with the picture you take of course


----------



## Shardnax

I'm not fishing out my camera again. As I mentioned, I'm unable to accurately convey how it looks in person.

Measurement reports are attached.

Reports.zip 66k .zip file


Edit: I'll happily take pictures of my meters if you want to disbelieve me on that for some reason, however.


----------



## SilenMar

hum...no matter what measurement it takes, just a simple picture from your phone reveals everything.


----------



## Shardnax

The meters are purpose built for measurements, a camera isn't. If you don't want to believe me I don't know what more there is to tell you.

Edit: I'm not saying you can't like whatever display you like or anything of the sort. I'm only trying to offer you proof that my display is set as I say since I'm unable to show it with a photo.


----------



## SilenMar

Meters cannot explain how easy you could see the difference. But a picture itself maybe can tell us something. Btw, most of the cameras have better light sensor than human eyes can see. It's white level after all.

In fact, I'm just awfully curious about black/white level, there's no thread to show how easy to distinguish these subtle colors. And the white/black level is an important fact that affecting game performance since we're talking about gaming monitors.


----------



## Shardnax

A photo from someone with no idea what they're doing (me), using an uncalibrated camera, is far more questionable than a reading from a colorimeter or spectrophotometer.

You're just going to have to take my word on it or not.


----------



## ViTosS

Guys, the only way to reset the monitor to stock factory default is going in the Menu>Settings and then Reset? The brightness for default is 80 and contrast 50, right? I just want to make sure is reseting to stock.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Guys, the only way to reset the monitor to stock factory default is going in the Menu>Settings and then Reset? The brightness for default is 80 and contrast 50, right? I just want to make sure is reseting to stock.


yes


----------



## d3v0

Hey guys! got it up and running, looks like I need a new Display port cable because its flickering all the time.

That said, can anyone tell me why in my browser (chrome), all the colors and pictures look all washed out? Games etc look great.

Currently using this profile:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/5fmg81/acer_predator_xb271hu_high_accuracy_calibration/


----------



## darksaint22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Hey guys! got it up and running, looks like I need a new Display port cable because its flickering all the time.
> 
> That said, can anyone tell me why in my browser (chrome), all the colors and pictures look all washed out? Games etc look great.
> 
> Currently using this profile:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/5fmg81/acer_predator_xb271hu_high_accuracy_calibration/


It happens here, too. Just a chrome issue. Try dissabling hardware acceleration on the chrome settings (Configuration > Advanced > System).
It worked for me.


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksaint22*
> 
> It happens here, too. Just a chrome issue. Try dissabling hardware acceleration on the chrome settings (Configuration > Advanced > System).
> It worked for me.


Awesome I will give it a try when i get home tonight. So far, just resetting to factory settings worked so far.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

I've had my first one for over a year now. I'd like to report that I don't have any issues yet besides the line thing that needs a firmware update to fix. I'm not sending it in because I don't want to ship it and I play all games in borderless fullscreen so the issue never comes up.


----------



## lef1337

anyone know the difference between these 2 part numbers seems liek exactly same monitor anyone know whats the real difference

https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-model/UM.HX1AA.001
Model Name: XB271HU bmiprz
Part Number: UM.HX1AA.001

https://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/predator-model/UM.HX1EE.005
Model Name: Predator XB271HU
Part Number: UM.HX1EE.005


----------



## Malig

Did upgrading the firmware on older units or with newer units shipped with the newer firmware fix the vertical line/shifting screen issue? I'm trying to sell mine and deciding whether to send it in for the firmware upgrade first or not. If it doesn't fix it then I won't bother.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malig*
> 
> Did upgrading the firmware on older units or with newer units shipped with the newer firmware fix the vertical line/shifting screen issue? I'm trying to sell mine and deciding whether to send it in for the firmware upgrade first or not. If it doesn't fix it then I won't bother.


my refurbished unit doesn't have the line issue, my original one does but it rarely happens as I play games in borderless window.


----------



## Leopardi

I wonder if Astreon is the only one here without the excessive IPS glow in the lower right corner? Seems like he got a one in a million panel


----------



## diedo

I have a BenQ BL2711U which it is uses the panel f rom AUO, The problem with it is the bleed + the yellow tint in it, Is this true that the cause of yellow tint due to AG coating? I've seen topics speak about removing the coating, I will not risk peeling and disassemble but if i failed to RMA it to the shop and get full refund i might try that method and see the results.


----------



## DjTechnics

My new monitor 271hu is not sharp, there is no sharpness setting... On my old monitor Benq Rl2455hm, the textures is clearer


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DjTechnics*
> 
> My new monitor 271hu is not sharp, there is no sharpness setting... On my old monitor Benq Rl2455hm, the textures is clearer


I advise you return this monitor, if you're dissatisfied, and purchase a different monitor.


----------



## DjTechnics

Benq RL2455HM

20171107_102923.jpg 949k .jpg file

271HU

20171107_103759.jpg 2156k .jpg file

its normal ?


----------



## jdj9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DjTechnics*
> 
> 
> 
> Benq RL2455HM
> 
> 20171107_102923.jpg 949k .jpg file
> 
> 271HU
> 
> 20171107_103759.jpg 2156k .jpg file
> 
> its normal ?


Hi. Could you please, if not too much trouble, take a few pictures facing directly the front of the XB271HU , from 1m away? If possible at 0% brightness, 20%, 50% and 100%?


----------



## ahays1

Guys, I just recently got my Predator and I noticed an all-red pixel just left of the center of the screen. The red is only visible when the screen (or that particular area) is displaying black - otherwise it is unnoticeable. I've read a bit about it and understand that it is a stuck pixel rather than a red pixel, which is to say that the red micropixel is always on. Should I be concerned since it isn't visible when the screen is in use? I was really bothered at first, but wanted to avoid the hassle of returning the unit (I purchased it online). What do you all think?


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahays1*
> 
> Guys, I just recently got my Predator and I noticed an all-red pixel just left of the center of the screen. The red is only visible when the screen (or that particular area) is displaying black - otherwise it is unnoticeable. I've read a bit about it and understand that it is a stuck pixel rather than a red pixel, which is to say that the red micropixel is always on. Should I be concerned since it isn't visible when the screen is in use? I was really bothered at first, but wanted to avoid the hassle of returning the unit (I purchased it online). What do you all think?


Id return it if it bothers you. Get what you paid for.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I wonder if Astreon is the only one here without the excessive IPS glow in the lower right corner? Seems like he got a one in a million panel


He has checked many monitors to get it as well, buy return when faulty, over and over again. I'm not looking forward to it myself and why I waited after the AG322QCX.
Neither is his unit defect free, has that tiny blemish on it that sparkles or something, some panel paint issue or what I don't know what is it called, or maybe it's a scratch inside the panel, it's not dust.

Sadly there is nothing better launched or expected in 2017, 2 years after these panels were launched. LG is rumored to be making some newer panels but that may just be the ultrawide 100Hz native 120Hz OC that launched now, I think it was IPS not sure if it was with LG panel. Oh yeah it's an "LG.Display IPS" "100Hz native recommended, 120Hz maximum overclocked, 30 - 120Hz G-sync range" "34"WS ultrawide, 1900R curve" "Light AG coating" Dell Alienware AW3418DW.
So I guess LG said screw it competing head on with AUO and are rolling out more ultrawides at insane prices instead of something actually affordable and good, because as you know IPS for ultrawide isn't exactly ideal with all the glow and missing polarizer to tone the glow down not that with polarizer it would look better that is unsure.

Samsung 2017 VA panels = crap.
LG 2017 IPS panels = large ultrawide, quality... who knows they won't sell many at the 1000+ $/EUR prices.
AUO is making those 4k 144Hz or some such IPS, again insane pricing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nokturnalb6six6*
> 
> Id return it if it bothers you. Get what you paid for.


Same here, know your return policy and time frame. If you don't like it before the end of it or otherwise feel like it was not worth the money or find other issues etc. return it and get money back to buy a different unit or monitor entirely.


----------



## ahays1

Thanks guys. I contacted Acer directly thinking they'd offer an immediate replacement, but instead the guy insisted that I try to fix it myself. He said that I should "rub on the pixel" or "tap" the pixel to get it unstuck or some **** - is that legit? I'm disappointed they won't just replace it, but also encouraged that it can be fixed.


----------



## nokturnalb6six6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahays1*
> 
> Thanks guys. I contacted Acer directly thinking they'd offer an immediate replacement, but instead the guy insisted that I try to fix it myself. He said that I should "rub on the pixel" or "tap" the pixel to get it unstuck or some **** - is that legit? I'm disappointed they won't just replace it, but also encouraged that it can be fixed.


People have claimed to be successful at doing so however I never was. I had a few with stuck pixels that were sent back. did you buy it from acer direct?


----------



## Alex11223

Hi, I have two old 24" 1080p monitors (U2412M) and I want to replace one of them with something better.
At first I was thinking about 4k, but then decided to stick with 1440p to avoid scaling issue and to try the glorious 144 Hz.
It will be used for work (programming, reading, web) and some gaming (not CS:GO), movies.

Currently I am thinking about XB271HUbmiprz (I heard it has better QC than Asus and I like its "bezel-less" design more than AOC) but there are some doubts:

BLB. Can it be an issue if I am not going to use it in a dark room?
I heard some complaints about sharpness (https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/6sojee/any_120_hz_ips_monitors_which_pass_lagomnl/). But I guess I shouldn't worry about that if I have never heard about this parameter before?







And as I understand low sharpness could be better for reading.
Also is there any disadvantages of using "gaming" monitors like this for work? (such as maybe they can be not very good for texts, more eye-fatiguing or something)


----------



## Madhawk1995

I have 2 and use them for the same thing you just suggested my only regret is that I could not have atleast 2 4k 144hz versions instead but this is November 2017 so not possible. The only better solution for productivity would be those 40-43 inch 4k monitors which allow for 4 1080p windows maximized. Anyway, that with g sync won't be out tilll 2019 and I am sure it will cost me $2000. So, for now I am happy. Main issue was 1080p on 2.5k panels but honestly its fine. My videos don't notice wit. But for 1080p gameplay I wont recommend. Use 1440p low if you must. Anyway, having 2 of the same monitor really is nice cuz of symmetry all that. I sold the dell s2716dg cuz I can give someone an IPS wihtout going Eww, I dont even game. Also, when I lay down with gaming chair monitor would disappear. With tn, viewing angles weren't as good. But with this monitor I'll be honest I can't go back to tn. Plus, it took like 2 months to get over the eye and mouth gasming dopamine realeased from the vibrant colors. I'll be honest EVERY GAME FROM MY DELL s2716dg felt different and new. I can replicate settings but I have to turn on blackness enhancer which I do for shooters like siege but for FORZA HORIZON 3 damn so this ****s beautiful. Input lag gone baby. Also, i just downgraded back to 144hz on both monitors and noticed the little bit increaased lag latency whatever was from that. So tn nano second better aint so much no more. Honestly, that Was My Main Concern which made me regret selling the dell. But dell warranty is FIRE AND THE BEST. I'm not saying go buy the 34 alienware ultrawide but I am saying dell ips 1440p 165hz gsync would be better. I trust acer more than asus coming from strix 1080 owner and predator is sexiest monitor I ever owned coming from PS3DTV. Favorite part of monitor I don't see predator branding. EVERY OTHER MONIOTR SHOWS THEIR STUPID LOGO AND SHINES EVEN WITH ALL LIGHTS OFF. FOR ANYONE THAT HATES LOGOS its not worth an extra $100 but i figure I include this. I don't debadge monitors like car trunks so FYI. Lmk, you need anything else.


----------



## trainplane3

I just picked one of these up. I'm brand new to the world of IPS with Gsync. Compared to my Dell s2716dg, it's a massive improvement.
Here's some pictures of my backlight bleed I have. It is pretty bad (I think? New to IPS), but I never play in a dark room so I didn't see it until I shut the lights off. Should I start the exchange process with Amazon?
30%

50%


----------



## Astreon

That is ips glow. You need to lower exposition time and make the photo from a bigger distance







otherwise it's meaningless.


----------



## Coree

Hi guys,

I have this particular monitor and it makes quite loud crackling noises when it cools down or warms up. Do you ppl have this 'issue'? My Qnix Qx2710 doesn't have this behaviour.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have this particular monitor and it makes quite loud crackling noises when it cools down or warms up. Do you ppl have this 'issue'? My Qnix Qx2710 doesn't have this behaviour.


You should return or exchange it.


----------



## bad1EMON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trainplane3*
> 
> I just picked one of these up. I'm brand new to the world of IPS with Gsync. Compared to my Dell s2716dg, it's a massive improvement.
> Here's some pictures of my backlight bleed I have. It is pretty bad (I think? New to IPS), but I never play in a dark room so I didn't see it until I shut the lights off. Should I start the exchange process with Amazon?
> 30%
> 
> 50%


Does that bother you ?

That's the real question. Can you forget about it ? If yea, keep it.

If no, return it because you will never enjoy the monitor knowing that's there.


----------



## Camillo91

On my Acer XB271Hubmiprz while I displayaing the black background it is visible the small green dot all over screen. This is very small and you have to look to see it. The best visible when the light is off but it is hard to photograph… Is it possible that these are subpixels?confused.gif I've tested three monitors and in each was the same. Is it normal for ips panel?


----------



## Leopardi

Do all XB271HU have that BLB spot caused by the bottom bezel screw? You'd think it would be quite easy to loosen it up at the factory.


----------



## trainplane3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bad1EMON*
> 
> Does that bother you ?
> 
> That's the real question. Can you forget about it ? If yea, keep it.
> 
> If no, return it because you will never enjoy the monitor knowing that's there.


Honestly, no it doesn't. I don't use my PC in a dark room and after playing through Dishonored, I haven't noticed any "bright" areas. So I'm not going to worry about it. Overall, I very happy with this thing. It's a great step up from my S2716DG.


----------



## bad1EMON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trainplane3*
> 
> Honestly, no it doesn't. I don't use my PC in a dark room and after playing through Dishonored, I haven't noticed any "bright" areas. So I'm not going to worry about it. Overall, I very happy with this thing. It's a great step up from my S2716DG.


Welcome then. There is no need to make a return if that doesn't bother you.

I have bought 2 xb271hu, one at launch at a crazy price (like 1'000€, low disponibility and Switzerland...) and it was just not OK for me to have that much of IPS glow for this premium price. I still decided to keep it because except that it's a great monitor.

Then I finally sold it 6 month ago...

Thanks to black friday I managed to get one again at a great price, unfortunately it has more glow that the previous one but I'll keep it because well, the price is more in adequation with what you get, imo, great monitor with big qc issue, like all other ips panel.


----------



## velozzity

New to these forums but not to the general overclocking community. I recently purchased both (to try both of the out and see which I preferred) a Viewsonic Xg 2703-gs and an Acer Predator Xb1 271hu. This is the backlight bleed I have seen on both

Acer



Viewsonic



The acer seems slightly better than the viewsonic in terms of backlight bleed and glow. However one thing I have noticed is If I go to this page

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php

and view it on the Acer the entire first top row almost perfectly blends in to the background, same with this site

https://www.drycreekphoto.com/Learn/Calibration/monitor_black.htm

I can only really notice a change any real change at 3, 2 is very faint, and 1 looks basically black.

If I view the same sites on the viewsonic, the Lagom page each step of the top line (darkest) are clearly visible with good steps between them

and the dry creek Gif each step from 0,1,2 seems easier to distinguish.

The acer is set at default contrast (50) and 30 brightness. gamma is 2.2, with R,G,B in user mode as 98,97,98. not dark boost in on etc. the nvidia control panel is set for letting nvidia control colors with all set at default.

The Viewsonic is set at same brightness and contrast, gamma 2.4 (as per this review which says 2.4 actually is 2.2)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/viewsonic-xg2703-gs-qhd-g-sync-monitor,5022-2.html

and R,G,B of 100, 97, 96 same as in the review. I left Nvidia in control of colors in control panel with everything at default.

So basic question is, has anyone else tried both monitors and noticed that the viewsonic which uses a similar panel being brighter even though it has inferior backlight uniformity. Im on the fence on which to keep because the picture seems a tad better looking and brighter at similar settings on the viewsonic even though the uniformity is better on the acer...or am I looking at these test images wrong and should the first row almost blend in with the background on the Lagom site and should it really not be distinguishable until level 2-3 on the Dry creek photo Gif?

Ok maybe I used brightness in a wrong sense, even jacking up the brightness on the acer doesn't seem to make the test shades any more visible, and both monitors I tried my best to get to the 2.2 gamma on the gamma test on the Lagom site.


----------



## hemon

Does someone tried this monitor with the PS4 (Pro) in Full-HD? How does it performs according to picture quality compared to a dedicated Full-Hd Monitor?


----------



## Shardnax

Stick to 1920x1080 or 4K monitors/TVs for PS4.


----------



## yuyue

Excuse me guys, the Acer XB270HU BPRZ is basically the previous model right? Also I think the same panel is used for all those 1440p ips 144hz.

I don't mind the bigger bezels, stand, 165hz and etc.

Wondering if the software (firmware?) inside the monitor is different between these models and if yes it could make any big difference.


----------



## Shardnax

The XB270HU has multiple FW revisions. The earliest doesn't offer 120hz ULMB and if I'm not mistaken the latest has the same functionality as the XB271HU.

A manufacture date of May 2015 or newer should have 120hz ULMB. I don't know when the new OSD, 165hz OC, or extra color controls (OSD) got added.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trainplane3*
> 
> Honestly, no it doesn't. I don't use my PC in a dark room and after playing through Dishonored, I haven't noticed any "bright" areas. So I'm not going to worry about it. Overall, I very happy with this thing. It's a great step up from my S2716DG.


I miss my Dell s2716dg. Could you remind me why the upgrade was worth it? Like what do you love about the IPS predator over the Dell? I know the little things like much easier to change brightness settings because of presets and built in Blue Light filter helped a lot. Overall web browsing media colors car racing looks nicer.


----------



## netxzero

i got this monitor a week ago. any tips on how to calibrate this? I miss the colors of my old dell ultrasharp monitor. I don't know anything about ICM profiles.


----------



## trainplane3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> I miss my Dell s2716dg. Could you remind me why the upgrade was worth it? Like what do you love about the IPS predator over the Dell? I know the little things like much easier to change brightness settings because of presets and built in Blue Light filter helped a lot. Overall web browsing media colors car racing looks nicer.


The Dell had terrible banding to the point where it even bugged me and I can usually over look that kind of stuff. I had a s2417dg as a secondary when I used my s2716dg as a primary. The 24 had acceptable banding while the 27 was just bad. The 24 is going to a friend. Now, I have the s2716dg right next to my XB271HU. The colors are much better and no more banding on the Acer. I'll probably replace the s27 with something in the future just so I have 2 nice monitors that are the same color-wise.

Summary: Colors on Acer are great, no more banding. Worth the price to me.


----------



## Astreon

it always made me curious how's XB271HU next to S2417DG.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> it always made me curious how's XB271HU next to S2417DG.


I had both but sold for another xb271hu. Would have liked a 4k ips but didn't have the money plus 60hz kills me inside. It was unusable in portrait oh god. And i got a standing desk so anything from below with tn disappears literally. Side to side I didn't mind but I had the money and knew deep down inside I would hate myself in future if I didn't spend the little money now and go IPS for both. Also, I can give one to my cuz when he grows up.Speaking of which, i got him a strafe rgb mx silent and deathadder now hes getting a 1060 6gb for christmas. He is gonna be so ready for pc. Wehn i upgrade who knows what he'll get


----------



## netxzero

anybody who can share their settings for this?

Mine is:

R - 96
B - 96
G - 100

gamma - 2.2

set to 100hz

NVCP - gamma on 0.92 with vibrance at 55%

I am looking for the most color accurate settings. With mine, I can somehow say its almost there with the blue colors appearing bluer.


----------



## Shardnax

I'd leave the NVCP settings at defaults since the monitor has OSD controls.


----------



## MURDoctrine

I'm about to pull the trigger on one of these monitors. Should I go with the Acer or one of the others manufacturers. I know they are all the same panels etc etc.


----------



## isp1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> it always made me curious how's XB271HU next to S2417DG.


The dell looks washed out next to IPS displays.


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'd leave the NVCP settings at defaults since the monitor has OSD controls.


did that but it seems to be better if i put the NVCP color settings that way.


----------



## hemon

Is the XB271HU (still) a better choice over the Asus PG279Q or the Dell 2716DG? How are these monitors at 60Hz?

Thanks!


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Is the XB271HU (still) a better choice over the Asus PG279Q or the Dell 2716DG? How are these monitors at 60Hz?
> 
> Thanks!


Definitely still better than PG279Q regarding BLB, nothing changed there. From TN options BenQ XL2730 is better than S2716DG, you can adjust gamma to proper values which gives better image quality and removes banding.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Definitely still better than PG279Q regarding BLB, nothing changed there. From TN options BenQ XL2730 is better than S2716DG, you can adjust gamma to proper values which gives better image quality and removes banding.


PRAD's review of the XL2735 is really bad, how can it be "better" than the Dell? How do you know that?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> PRAD's review of the XL2735 is really bad, how can it be "better" than the Dell? How do you know that?


XL2730 seems to have a better panel. Reviews are saying 99% sRGB while XL2735 reviews (like PRAD) report 90% coverage.

XL2730 is the same panel as S2716DG, but offers gamma control. How could it _not_ be better? Coating is more shiny on the Dell, but ability for 2.2 gamma and absence of banding makes the XL2730 image quality much better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> anybody who can share their settings for this?
> 
> Mine is:
> 
> R - 96
> B - 96
> G - 100
> 
> gamma - 2.2
> 
> set to 100hz
> 
> NVCP - gamma on 0.92 with vibrance at 55%
> 
> I am looking for the most color accurate settings. With mine, I can somehow say its almost there with the blue colors appearing bluer.


Mine is adjusted with a calibrator for 6500K - R96 G93 B100, gamma 2.2. Leave the NVCP settings at default, messing with them isn't a good idea, and they won't even apply in all games.


----------



## LaurenceW

There are quite a few icc/color profiles for this monitor with ulmb off but does anyone have a profile for the monitor when ulmb is turned on?


----------



## exzacklyright

Anyone have luck with cables? I've gone through two....

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0098HVXVQ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 these which I bought this year and now my monitors are already flickering... and also these. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Anyone have luck with cables? I've gone through two....
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0098HVXVQ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 these which I bought this year and now my monitors are already flickering... and also these. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Get a 6 foot cable or shorter if possible, never had an issue with any of my cables for 1440p 144hz monitors including the ones that came in the box.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trainplane3*
> 
> The Dell had terrible banding to the point where it even bugged me and I can usually over look that kind of stuff. I had a s2417dg as a secondary when I used my s2716dg as a primary. The 24 had acceptable banding while the 27 was just bad. The 24 is going to a friend. Now, I have the s2716dg right next to my XB271HU. The colors are much better and no more banding on the Acer. I'll probably replace the s27 with something in the future just so I have 2 nice monitors that are the same color-wise.
> 
> Summary: Colors on Acer are great, no more banding. Worth the price to me.


I use amazon and accel. 10ft cables. I recommend accel and 3 meters only if you need.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Anyone have luck with cables? I've gone through two....
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0098HVXVQ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 these which I bought this year and now my monitors are already flickering... and also these. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I have two of these on my monitors and they work flawless. Great bang for buck imo.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B2HOV14/ref=twister_B00M1BRX9C?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MURDoctrine

Well I got my monitor in from Amazon Thursday. I have got to say I'm pleased with it. I haven't noticed any of the fabled backlight bleeding but I'm not going to go looking for it if I can't notice it. No dead/stuck pixels and the colors blow the HP Omen TN I had gotten away. Best part no more crosshatching that was on the Omen panel.


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> XL2730 seems to have a better panel. Reviews are saying 99% sRGB while XL2735 reviews (like PRAD) report 90% coverage.
> 
> XL2730 is the same panel as S2716DG, but offers gamma control. How could it _not_ be better? Coating is more shiny on the Dell, but ability for 2.2 gamma and absence of banding makes the XL2730 image quality much better.
> Mine is adjusted with a calibrator for 6500K - R96 G93 B100, gamma 2.2. Leave the NVCP settings at default, messing with them isn't a good idea, and they won't even apply in all games.


I don't have a calibrator unfortunately. unless you can teach me on how to do it manually?


----------



## ScriptKiddie

Hello guys...DO you see any color banding in games with this monitor? Mine is terrible, calibrated it but in darker scenes color are terrible... I noticed that every single dark area of the screen was getting horribly pixelated with square boxes when its changing color, and banding is also there when I look in the sky of every game...Is that normal?﻿


----------



## JackCY

Calibrating on GPU = in software will give you more banding, always.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> I don't have a calibrator unfortunately. unless you can teach me on how to do it manually?


Do it by eye then, if the screen feels too yellow, use my settings R96 G93 B100. If the screen feels too blue, switch that around R100 G93 B96.


----------



## sixstringmonk

I recently picked up an ASUS PG279Q as outlined here. As indicated in that thread I am on the fence about returning it. Since posting that, the XB271HU went on sale at Microcenter so I decided to give it a try in hopes that I'd have better luck.

Here is the XB271HU at 25 brightness. The picture was taken on an iphone 6. I've tried to adjust the exposure to get it pretty close to what I'm seeing in person.



I managed to get one with profuse BLB in all 4 corners.









Build date on the box is Oct 2017.


----------



## Shardnax

Just when I was beginning to think they'd improved their QC.


----------



## ScriptKiddie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Calibrating on GPU = in software will give you more banding, always.


in nvidia control center ?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScriptKiddie*
> 
> in nvidia control center ?


Software profiling in general. Here's an article that covers it and other related info:https://photographylife.com/the-basics-of-monitor-calibration

The color/contrast/etc. settings in the NVCP should be used only as a last resort.


----------



## ScriptKiddie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Software profiling in general. Here's an article that covers it and other related info:https://photographylife.com/the-basics-of-monitor-calibration
> 
> The color/contrast/etc. settings in the NVCP should be used only as a last resort.


Im sorry.

In monitör software ? Or which software can i agjust it >?


----------



## Shardnax

Creating a profile requires additional hardware that ranges from moderately to wildly expensive depending on needs/wants. ArgyllCMS + DisplayCAL is the best free software for profiling. The article I linked to covers a lot of ground on this subject and I advise reading it.


----------



## ScriptKiddie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Creating a profile requires additional hardware that ranges from moderately to wildly expensive depending on needs/wants. ArgyllCMS + DisplayCAL is the best free software for profiling. The article I linked to covers a lot of ground on this subject and I advise reading it.


i created in monitor software. but it is not fix my banding.

And i am doing on windows 10 color calibration software.


----------



## Pokiehat

I'm torn about sending this one back.





Playing panel lottery is not a viable option because I am resident in Ireland. Irish e-tail is practically non-existent. I purchased from Amazon.co.uk on Black Friday, shipped to my parent's UK address. They will not ship these AUO monitors to an address outside the UK.

Then I go visit my parents for Christmas and pray I didn't get a complete dud. I have until January 28th to return but I'm back to work in Ireland on January 3rd so I was never going to get the opportunity to return 2 or 3 of these. I had to one shot it or forget about it for another year.

I didn't get a complete dud but I didn't get a great one either. No dead or stuck pixels. I can deal with the BLB but the colour temp is visibly different on the left side of the screen compared to the right. It gets colder the further you go right. As I'm typing this I can see the steel blue background on the left side of this page has a yellower cast than the right side.

These pictures were taken at 30% display brightness. I cant for the life of me figure out how to control aperture size and shutter speed on a Galaxy A5 camera but ISO = 800. The grainy picture quality is due to lack of available light but the intensity of BLB in the photo is comparable to what I can see with my eyes.

I just don't know. What do you folks think? My gut is telling me to keep it. Judging by the photos in this thread it is very likely the next one could be worse and I won't have an opportunity to return that one. Maybe I can get used to the colour temp shift from left to right.

I remember how shocked I felt when I got my Dell U2311H and experienced IPS glow for the first time. I got used that and my expectations from these AUO panels is much lower. Maybe part of the reason I'm being critical is because I had it so good for such a long time with my U2311Hs, both of which have almost no BLB and good white uniformity.


----------



## Shardnax

I'd keep it if it doesn't bother you too much and the price you paid was decent.


----------



## sixstringmonk

I'd keep it. It's not perfect, but you are likely to get a worse one on an exchange. See my post up the page







.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pokiehat*
> 
> I'm torn about sending this one back.
> 
> Playing panel lottery is not a viable option because I am resident in Ireland. Irish e-tail is practically non-existent. I purchased from Amazon.co.uk on Black Friday, shipped to my parent's UK address. They will not ship these AUO monitors to an address outside the UK.
> 
> Then I go visit my parents for Christmas and pray I didn't get a complete dud. I have until January 28th to return but I'm back to work in Ireland on January 3rd so I was never going to get the opportunity to return 2 or 3 of these. I had to one shot it or forget about it for another year.
> 
> I didn't get a complete dud but I didn't get a great one either. No dead or stuck pixels. I can deal with the BLB but the colour temp is visibly different on the left side of the screen compared to the right. It gets colder the further you go right. As I'm typing this I can see the steel blue background on the left side of this page has a yellower cast than the right side.
> 
> These pictures were taken at 30% display brightness. I cant for the life of me figure out how to control aperture size and shutter speed on a Galaxy A5 camera but ISO = 800. The grainy picture quality is due to lack of available light but the intensity of BLB in the photo is comparable to what I can see with my eyes.
> 
> I just don't know. What do you folks think? My gut is telling me to keep it. Judging by the photos in this thread it is very likely the next one could be worse and I won't have an opportunity to return that one. Maybe I can get used to the colour temp shift from left to right.
> 
> I remember how shocked I felt when I got my Dell U2311H and experienced IPS glow for the first time. I got used that and my expectations from these AUO panels is much lower. Maybe part of the reason I'm being critical is because I had it so good for such a long time with my U2311Hs, both of which have almost no BLB and good white uniformity.


I would send back and start looking at the LG 32GK850G. Not a single complaint about uniformity or BLB so far, and no IPS glow.


----------



## ScriptKiddie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I would send back and start looking at the LG 32GK850G. Not a single complaint about uniformity or BLB so far, and no IPS glow.


what is panel of LG 32GK850G ? do you know ?


----------



## Pokiehat

Is that LG monitor even out yet? Less ppi than my old Dell U2311H (1080p, 23" diagonal). I doubt it would fit on my tiny desk and be comfortable to look at too. 27" is ever so slightly too big for me but the industry is trending towards huge and wide and if it ain't huge, wide or both, it looks to be consigned to the panel technology graveyard with all the TN 1080p sub 27"ers.


----------



## Shardnax

It looks to be available from Newegg in the US but it's $850. I presume that's a good amount more than you spent on BF and I don't know if it's available elsewhere.


----------



## Pokiehat

I paid £569.99 STG incl. shipping (about €640.00) for the XB271HU. I think 27" WQHD is a good match. I like the PPI of this display.

Looking at LG's upcoming monitors in 2018 including the one above, they are definitely going all in on "big is beautiful". All their WQHD offerings in 2018 are 32" and 34". They have one 27" TN at 1080p which sounds awful.

27" is really going in the TN FHD dustbin now? That was quick...


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScriptKiddie*
> 
> what is panel of LG 32GK850G ? do you know ?


I just looked it up and its VA. That means its the best of no worlds.


----------



## ScriptKiddie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> I just looked it up and its VA. That means its the best of no worlds.


Yea, VA panel best for me too.

IPS has so many problems. Viewing angle is no problem that is no TV. Black is black in VA









Im following this monitor.


----------



## d3v0

I have had my monitor for a while now. I am a fan of using a very high backlight setting, since I play alot of dark games and enjoy being able to see the nooks and crannies. I have seen some guides on setting up the monitor perfectly, but most ended up extremely dim and were not to my tastes at all. Other guides go over my head, as I am not a power user. Anyone have a recommendation for an EZ setup for this monitor? Thanks!


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> I have had my monitor for a while now. I am a fan of using a very high backlight setting, since I play alot of dark games and enjoy being able to see the nooks and crannies. I have seen some guides on setting up the monitor perfectly, but most ended up extremely dim and were not to my tastes at all. Other guides go over my head, as I am not a power user. Anyone have a recommendation for an EZ setup for this monitor? Thanks!


I'd use the black/dark level 3 booster for games and then revert for non dark game use.


----------



## Phascinate

Just received mine today. It was a "recertified" monitor. I should've known...

Awful backlight bleed, and a dead pixel right near the middle of the screen.

Hopefully I'll be able to send it back. Might just switch to the AOC Agon AG271QG since at least then I'll be able to keep trying with Amazon for better panels if I don't get a good one immediately.

Oh yeah, and I didn't get a USB 3.0 Type B to Type A adapter. Was there supposed to be one in the box? I thought I had read somewhere that there was supposed to be one included. I could be completely wrong though.

Kinda like this one:
https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-SuperSpeed-Type-Black/dp/B00C7RZPJ0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1514438111&sr=8-4&keywords=type+b+usb+to+type+a

Also, I forgot to mention, but it had some bad scratches on the stand. Definitely not the experience I was expecting, even though I knew it was a refurbished unit.


----------



## Daverius

@up USB cable should be included as well as DP and power cable (no HDMI).

I bought my XB271HU before Xmas so I didn't have time to test it out properly. Generally I'm torn between keeping it or returning for something else. I think I have decent BLB, no dead pixels, no dirt or yellow tint. I've made a picture with settings that should match what I'm seeing, brightness set to 25:

https://i.imgur.com/qL5VnPb.jpg

Unfortunately I've experienced this nasty firmware bug where ~30 pixel line is cut from the middle and put at left edge of the screen. I'm afraid to RMA it because of some reports that I may not receive back my "perfect" display and get someone elses with possible ****ty BLB or dirt.

What do you think? I have couple of options available:
1) Return it for full refund for another one - got time until Jannuary 3rd
2) Return it for something else - ultrawide maybe?
3) RMA it and risk getting ****ty one instead - won't get refund either if something goes bad
4) Keep it without RMA

One additional thing, I've got premium 4 years warranty that after 2 years of Acer's RMA I can replace my broken display for anything available in shop I bought and pay or get back the difference in price. Is this something worth paying extra $80? Btw I've paid about $970/810€ including warranty and my total budget is about $1300/1100€.

My biggest concern are these new 4K HDR displays that supposed to be released ealy 2018. My budget probably won't let me buy them but at least these displays should shake the prices of old ones. Other thing that's on my mind all the time are ultrawides... New HDR ones that will be released later 2018 are definitely out of my league with estimated $2000 pricetag but something like Acer X34A or ASUS PG348Q should fit my budget. Until now I've been using ASUS VG248QE and once I've experienced IPS, 2k and Gsync it will be hard to get back even for a while...


----------



## Pokiehat

If thats your BLB and you don't have dead/stuck pixels or a visible colour temp shift across the panel, I would consider that winning the panel lottery. Its a shame about the 30 pixel line thing but hopefully if its firmware related it can be fixed without replacing the hardware. If so, yours looks like a keeper.


----------



## Daverius

Yeah, image quality is almost flawless. It's weird that there is still old firmware on new displays (mine is from September 2017). About that RMA it's only a matter of plugging some device and update firmware but it seems that they are shipping back any available "working" display. Still it's a minor thing that restarting display or swapping windowed->fullscreen again will fix it. Tbh now I'm more concerned that I've overpaid greatly for it without even thinking... oh glory to credit cards and worrying about it later


----------



## Pokiehat

I'm not sure if this forum is screwing with me but the steel blue background to the left and right is the same colour yes?



White:


Grey:


Pale Blue:


Every time I look at this forum I see 2x different shades of blue either side of the text and aghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Daverius

I've checked on Photoshop and colours on both sides are a match. For me right side seems to be slightly darker towards the edges but only when I'm sitting very close, usually I'm sitting at about one Hitler salute away from the screen and it looks the same on both sides.


----------



## sixstringmonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daverius*
> 
> What do you think? I have couple of options available:
> 1) Return it for full refund for another one - got time until Jannuary 3rd
> 2) Return it for something else - ultrawide maybe?
> 3) RMA it and risk getting ****ty one instead - won't get refund either if something goes bad
> 4) Keep it without RMA


That's a great panel, but I'd probably return it at the shop knowing you might have to do several more exchanges before you find a panel you can live with. IMHO keeping it is the next best option if you don't mind the workaround and you don't care about resale value if you ever want to get rid of it.


----------



## Daverius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixstringmonk*
> 
> That's a great panel, but I'd probably return it at the shop knowing you might have to do several more exchanges before you find a panel you can live with. IMHO keeping it is the next best option if you don't mind the workaround and you don't care about resale value if you ever want to get rid of it.


I've returned it yesterday and tbh I'm relieved. No worrying if I overpaid or if it's a good panel. I'll definitely buy this one or ultrawide when prices will go down due to release of new HDR 4K early 2018 or just wait for better sale because $1000 is way too much. At least this whole situation taught me that IPS is a way to go for me. Had VA and TN panels before but nothing can be compared to vibrant colours and viewing angles when watching some movies while chilling on a bed. Even more exited to try out ultrawides like X34A... but the price...


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daverius*
> 
> I've returned it yesterday and tbh I'm relieved. No worrying if I overpaid or if it's a good panel. I'll definitely buy this one or ultrawide when prices will go down due to release of new HDR 4K early 2018 or just wait for better sale because $1000 is way too much. At least this whole situation taught me that IPS is a way to go for me. Had VA and TN panels before but nothing can be compared to vibrant colours and viewing angles when watching some movies while chilling on a bed. Even more exited to try out ultrawides like X34A... but the price...


Where do you live that you have to pay $1000 for one panel?
Also, whats your opinion on the new Dell ultrawide 120hz Alienware 3440x1440

Is VA 200hz HDR really going to be that good? I have 2 of these Acer panels and honestly love them. Only thing I regret just they are not 4k 144hz HDR gsync qled panels. But then again I am saving up like 4-5k for that rig in the near future. I plan on going all out on the 10 series 8 core 16 thread from Intel and newest Nvidia at the time.

As of now my rig 6700k strix 1080 will receive the new 1080 equivalent so 1180 or 1280 whatever. Hoping it's 20 frames more than a 1080 to to Max out 165hz 1440p. TBH I can't tell 4k looks real nice on this panel. And anything better than tn va that I had.

I loved the Dell s2716dgr but No Preset's. I am about eye health and blue light filter built into Acer is awesome. Menu is great too. Ps3dtv was VA 60hz and was annoying with PWM as a side monitor so I went for 2 of same 1440p panels.


----------



## ewiggle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pokiehat*
> 
> I'm not sure if this forum is screwing with me but the steel blue background to the left and right is the same colour yes?
> 
> 
> 
> White:
> 
> 
> Grey:
> 
> 
> Pale Blue:
> 
> 
> Every time I look at this forum I see 2x different shades of blue either side of the text and aghhhhhhhhh


edit: ok so the colors should be the same on both sides. I used some color picker software to test the background image and it appears to be the same on both sides. So I'm guessing your monitor is just warmer on the left side.


----------



## Daverius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> Where do you live that you have to pay $1000 for one panel?
> Also, whats your opinion on the new Dell ultrawide 120hz Alienware 3440x1440
> 
> Is VA 200hz HDR really going to be that good? I have 2 of these Acer panels and honestly love them. Only thing I regret just they are not 4k 144hz HDR gsync qled panels. But then again I am saving up like 4-5k for that rig in the near future. I plan on going all out on the 10 series 8 core 16 thread from Intel and newest Nvidia at the time.
> 
> As of now my rig 6700k strix 1080 will receive the new 1080 equivalent so 1180 or 1280 whatever. Hoping it's 20 frames more than a 1080 to to Max out 165hz 1440p. TBH I can't tell 4k looks real nice on this panel. And anything better than tn va that I had.
> 
> I loved the Dell s2716dgr but No Preset's. I am about eye health and blue light filter built into Acer is awesome. Menu is great too. Ps3dtv was VA 60hz and was annoying with PWM as a side monitor so I went for 2 of same 1440p panels.


I live in Poland so I have to pay 3440 PLN ($988) for XB271HU with premium warranty option (about $60 more). I'll definitely order next one from Amazon UK/DE on first bigger sale. It's really hard to beat their return policy so I can try out as many panels as I can and find the best one.

Atm I have 7600K with Strix 1080 and it was handling 1440p like a champ but 4K will be way too much and I'm not going to buy new rig (bought this one early this year) probably until next generation after Nvidia 2000 (GTX 3080?), 2080 will be probably 15% faster than 1080 so 4K will suck anyway with 60 fps. Now I just want to buy future-proof display that will suffice for another 3-4 years. Then high refresh OLEDs with 0,1ms response will be more affordable. XB271HU is almost perfect (or ultrawide 100-120Hz because I won't hit more fps than that) but not for what I'm paying here now.

Imo Dell is the best from all these 3 (X34A and PG348Q) due to updated panel which works at native 100Hz instead of 60, also visually is more appealing for me, definitely liking that sleek futuristic design with small bezels and without screaming at me "I'm a gamer!!!1". Unfortunately it's not available in Europe... not to mention that insane price for importing from US.


----------



## Madhawk1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daverius*
> 
> I live in Poland so I have to pay 3440 PLN ($988) for XB271HU with premium warranty option (about $60 more). I'll definitely order next one from Amazon UK/DE on first bigger sale. It's really hard to beat their return policy so I can try out as many panels as I can and find the best one.
> 
> Atm I have 7600K with Strix 1080 and it was handling 1440p like a champ but 4K will be way too much and I'm not going to buy new rig (bought this one early this year) probably until next generation after Nvidia 2000 (GTX 3080?), 2080 will be probably 15% faster than 1080 so 4K will suck anyway with 60 fps. Now I just want to buy future-proof display that will suffice for another 3-4 years. Then high refresh OLEDs with 0,1ms response will be more affordable. XB271HU is almost perfect (or ultrawide 100-120Hz because I won't hit more fps than that) but not for what I'm paying here now.
> 
> Imo Dell is the best from all these 3 (X34A and PG348Q) due to updated panel which works at native 100Hz instead of 60, also visually is more appealing for me, definitely liking that sleek futuristic design with small bezels and without screaming at me "I'm a gamer!!!1". Unfortunately it's not available in Europe... not to mention that insane price for importing from US.


Yeah man totally agree.
Do you really think we'll have OLED monitors 0.1 Ms. That's amazing. Also wow i was really hoping that new 2080 would be maxing out this acer.

15% better is same as 1080 ti. Might as well just bought that now lol. Nah I still believe in amphere. For the 4k rig, this is down the road next rig. That's why I am saving up now. But bro I love my rig. Only thing I will change now is gpu. Otherwise I ain't gonna bother unless my processer dies etc 7700k upgrade hopefully like $200. Otherwise my PC is awesome love it.

What games do you usually play? You know that takes advantage of the beast monitors.

For siege I was upset not much difference. But when I play rise of the tomb raider I immediately remember holy **** this is why I bought an ips and sold my TN. Also when you move around the screen disappears on tn.


----------



## Shardnax

I doubt we'll see OLED monitors anytime soon. Dell never released their planned 120hz OLED and as far as I know no one else has announced anything.


----------



## JsBee

I posted a while back asking if this was the best IPS monitor out of the bunch and it seems like this and the ViewSonic are the top 2? Does that still hold up today?


----------



## Daverius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madhawk1995*
> 
> What games do you usually play? You know that takes advantage of the beast monitors.


Lately I've stopped playing competitive games like Overwatch COD or MOBAs. Don't have as much time as before for such a huge time consumers and now I prefer to chill out with my friends playing some co-ops or lately even more single players. Basically any good game out there with decent story or gameplay (preferable both







).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I doubt we'll see OLED monitors anytime soon. Dell never released their planned 120hz OLED and as far as I know no one else has announced anything.


Yeah, but I hope OLEDs will be available in 2-3 years. From new tech available now I personally don't know what to think about HDR. It does make scenes look amazing but it comes with huge loss of visibility not to mention very low support. Not really worth the money at least now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JsBee*
> 
> I posted a while back asking if this was the best IPS monitor out of the bunch and it seems like this and the ViewSonic are the top 2? Does that still hold up today?


Viewsonic is probably even better. Grey bezels improve perceived blacks and have slightly less lag in certain refresh rates (don't remember now, seen some comparison a while back). Unfortunately Viewsonics are very pricey where I live due do very poor availability. These 2 are definitely the best high refresh rate, 16:9, 2k, gsync panels out there. Just pick cheaper one and you will be happy. I'm already mssing my Acer that I've returned 3 days ago...


----------



## Yviena

Wow just calibrated my display and the Contrast & blackpoint is excellent for a ips display.



Think i'm gonna try to recalibrate it with some more color patches and calibration quality on slow instead of medium, maybe it can become even better.


----------



## jeandoumpier

Guys, may somebody give me some numbers for set the callibration of the monitor?
I want you to suggest me numbers for *brightness*, *contrast*, *game mode* (should i have it on or off), *gamma*, colours (warm or user?), and i want also to know if it's needed to set R, G, B to other settings than the defaults. Thanks. I have to specify that i mostly play into a *non*-bright room, mainly dark (and most of the times i play is night). Thanks.


----------



## Pokiehat

You can't use other people's settings because they will have a panel with different native colour temperature. You can leave contrast (50) and gamma (2.2) at default. If you use it in a mainly dark room, you can bring the brightness way down to 20 or 30, sometimes even lower. Go with whats comfortable for you.

You can just adjust RGB values to get the white balance you like. Use another display you like looking at as a reference point (i.e. your phone). Mine was a little yellow so I went down to 95, 93, 100 but these settings may not apply in your case. You may have different native colour temperature.

I'm 50/50 on whether calibrating these AUO panels is even worth doing because there is so much variance in colour temperature and brightness uniformity, I'd just eyeball it, get something I like looking at and call it a day.


----------



## jeandoumpier

First of all, thank you for your response.
Just 3 more questions
1) If i feel a little yellow display should i change r,g,b as you told me (93-93-100)?
2) Do i have to enable ''GAME MODE'' or not? Does it do anything else except ''refresh rate number'' and ''aim point''? I don't care about these. I mean does it (game mode) do anything better to monitor's performance?
3) Do i have to enable ''BLUE LIGHT'' and ''DARK BOOST'' and how about adaptive contrast?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## profaneomena

Hello guys. I've got an pickle and i would like to hear some opinions !









I think i won the panel lottery when i bought my xb271hu few years back, it's pretty much superb in my eyes. No dead pixels or bad blb. BUT...

Recently i have gotten some flickering on the monitor, as in the monitor goes black and then returns to normal. Sometimes this happens once a day, sometimes this happens 3-5 times in a row.
(Also i have issue with power button but i think most people have it ? Sometimes you gotta press multiple times for the monitor to turn on.)

So these issues in mind i contacted acer and they told me to ship the monitor to them and they'll fix it, it will take a month.
I'm okay with these terms, but it got me wondering.. What if they'll change the panel and i receive one with a dead pixel or horrible blb ?
Is it worth it ? I mean, this flickering issue is the only real issue i have right now that bothers me but it might be something that blows over when the warranty expires and i'm left empty handed.

I appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profaneomena*
> 
> Hello guys. I've got an pickle and i would like to hear some opinions !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i won the panel lottery when i bought my xb271hu few years back, it's pretty much superb in my eyes. No dead pixels or bad blb. BUT...
> 
> Recently i have gotten some flickering on the monitor, as in the monitor goes black and then returns to normal. Sometimes this happens once a day, sometimes this happens 3-5 times in a row.
> (Also i have issue with power button but i think most people have it ? Sometimes you gotta press multiple times for the monitor to turn on.)
> 
> So these issues in mind i contacted acer and they told me to ship the monitor to them and they'll fix it, it will take a month.
> I'm okay with these terms, but it got me wondering.. What if they'll change the panel and i receive one with a dead pixel or horrible blb ?
> Is it worth it ? I mean, this flickering issue is the only real issue i have right now that bothers me but it might be something that blows over when the warranty expires and i'm left empty handed.
> 
> I appreciate all the feedback.


Have you tried changing to a high quality dp port cable like the startech displ2m?


----------



## profaneomena

sorry, double.


----------



## profaneomena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Have you tried changing to a high quality dp port cable like the startech displ2m?


I haven't actually. You think it could make a difference ?
Sucks that i can't replicate the flickering issue. It's totally random.


----------



## gypsygib

Hey guys, just got one of these. I notice that if Hz are set higher than 100 the monitor loses sharpness and gamma changes. Anyone else have that problem. Could someone check if their sharpness is correct using this:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php

Test takes a few seconds. Just make sure that there's no windows or browser scaling, both must be at 100% for it to be accurate. Best way to do it is set hz to 60 and test the image then change it to 144hz to see if it still passes. Thanks

Mine fails the test at 120hz and above but passes at 100hz and under. Not sure if I should return it or if it's common with everybody.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScriptKiddie*
> 
> in nvidia control center ?


Anywhere, be it GPU software/driver or OS color calibration options where you can use the ICC etc. profiles.
Calibration needs to be done on the monitor, otherwise you add banding. Only more pro use monitors offer calibration on them, and often it's also very slow to do on them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pokiehat*
> 
> I'm torn about sending this one back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing panel lottery is not a viable option because I am resident in Ireland. Irish e-tail is practically non-existent. I purchased from Amazon.co.uk on Black Friday, shipped to my parent's UK address. They will not ship these AUO monitors to an address outside the UK.
> 
> Then I go visit my parents for Christmas and pray I didn't get a complete dud. I have until January 28th to return but I'm back to work in Ireland on January 3rd so I was never going to get the opportunity to return 2 or 3 of these. I had to one shot it or forget about it for another year.
> 
> I didn't get a complete dud but I didn't get a great one either. No dead or stuck pixels. I can deal with the BLB but the colour temp is visibly different on the left side of the screen compared to the right. It gets colder the further you go right. As I'm typing this I can see the steel blue background on the left side of this page has a yellower cast than the right side.
> 
> These pictures were taken at 30% display brightness. I cant for the life of me figure out how to control aperture size and shutter speed on a Galaxy A5 camera but ISO = 800. The grainy picture quality is due to lack of available light but the intensity of BLB in the photo is comparable to what I can see with my eyes.
> 
> I just don't know. What do you folks think? My gut is telling me to keep it. Judging by the photos in this thread it is very likely the next one could be worse and I won't have an opportunity to return that one. Maybe I can get used to the colour temp shift from left to right.
> 
> I remember how shocked I felt when I got my Dell U2311H and experienced IPS glow for the first time. I got used that and my expectations from these AUO panels is much lower. Maybe part of the reason I'm being critical is because I had it so good for such a long time with my U2311Hs, both of which have almost no BLB and good white uniformity.


Clear warm left and cold right side, poor color temperature balance. Quite common unfortunately








BLB seems average.
I can't stand the color temperature being so way off. All 3 of my XF270HUA units have it, only one less but that one is worst in everything else...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScriptKiddie*
> 
> Yea, VA panel best for me too.
> 
> IPS has so many problems. Viewing angle is no problem that is no TV. Black is black in VA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im following this monitor.


Black is not black on VA either, a little better but still not OLED like pure black. Some VAs are not even better than IPS with blacks. Plus you have to look at VA dead on to get perfect deep black, because of poor angles the rest is brighter.
And transitions out of black on VA are very very slow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pokiehat*
> 
> I'm not sure if this forum is screwing with me but the steel blue background to the left and right is the same colour yes?
> 
> 
> 
> White:
> 
> 
> Grey:
> 
> 
> Pale Blue:
> 
> 
> Every time I look at this forum I see 2x different shades of blue either side of the text and aghhhhhhhhh


Same as above and similar to my 3 similar model units, left is warm, right is cold, poor color temperature uniformity.
Probably also have bottom and top yellowing, again common on all my 3 units where I'm sending all 3 back.

I can only confirm that OCN webpage is decent at discovering these warm/cool color temperature issues on AUO AHVA panels. There are some yellow tinted parts on the webpage but it's minimal, you can always check the CSS exact values. Left to right, bottom to top it should always be the same color.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pokiehat*
> 
> You can't use other people's settings because they will have a panel with different native colour temperature. You can leave contrast (50) and gamma (2.2) at default. If you use it in a mainly dark room, you can bring the brightness way down to 20 or 30, sometimes even lower. Go with whats comfortable for you.
> 
> You can just adjust RGB values to get the white balance you like. Use another display you like looking at as a reference point (i.e. your phone). Mine was a little yellow so I went down to 95, 93, 100 but these settings may not apply in your case. You may have different native colour temperature.
> 
> I'm 50/50 on whether calibrating these AUO panels is even worth doing because there is so much variance in colour temperature and brightness uniformity, I'd just eyeball it, get something I like looking at and call it a day.


Same here, IMHO not worth bothering with an expensive calibration tool unless one already owns it.
It's not like everyone else has their monitor calibrated, so you make some nice photo on a calibrated accurate monitor and then everyone else views it on their crappy uncalibrated TNs







Where if you actually made it on similarly poor TN it would look closer to what you intended.
Calibration is useful if one does print and to avoid too much tint etc. Sure do it if you have the tools.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> Hey guys, just got one of these. I notice that if Hz are set higher than 100 the monitor loses sharpness and gamma changes. Anyone else have that problem. Could someone check if their sharpness is correct using this:
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php
> 
> Test takes a few seconds. Just make sure that there's no windows or browser scaling, both must be at 100% for it to be accurate. Best way to do it is set hz to 60 and test the image then change it to 144hz to see if it still passes. Thanks
> 
> Mine fails the test at 120hz and above but passes at 100hz and under. Not sure if I should return it or if it's common with everybody.


XF270HUA no issue 60Hz, 120Hz, 144Hz, same sharpness using default setting where super sharpness (total crap BTW) is OFF.
I doubt the XB271HU(T) has that different OSD and sharpness handling, they just change the sticker on front from Acer to Predator, that's it and give it other stand.


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> XF270HUA no issue 60Hz, 120Hz, 144Hz, same sharpness using default setting where super sharpness (total crap BTW) is OFF.
> I doubt the XB271HU(T) has that different OSD and sharpness handling, they just change the sticker on front from Acer to Predator, that's it and give it other stand.


Thank you for testing, I think it depends, people on resetera had the same issue
https://www.resetera.com/threads/g-sync-thread.5961/page-2

I'm on my third one, this one is perfect in every sense except for the weird lagom sharpness test above 100hz. The previous one, which I have yet to return doesn't have the same issue. Passes the test at every Hz. Weird things is the monitor doesn't actually look much sharper when I switch between a pass Hz and a fail Hz.

I asked my wife to do a blind visual test without explaining the issue and she said one looks 0.1% to .5% sharper if she had to quanitfy, then looked at me like I was an insane person to be concerned about it. But she also picked the failed 144Hz test as the sharper one twice. She did, however, more consistently pick the 100Hz mode as sharper though. Not sure if I should keep this one (which is the only one I've seen with perfect uniformity (at least to the standard eye), or keep the one that has a slight yellow left side and increasingly blue right side.

I wonder how accurate the lagom sharpness test is, I know the gamma test always seems wrong. But my SP4 and the other xb271hu passed it. Seems some XB271's pass it and some don't at 144Hz but the difference in sharpness between a pass and fail is negligible.


----------



## JackCY

Absolutely keep the uniform one even if it's tiny bit sharper or less. Return the warm left and cold right side one.

Actually the Lagom gamma test is the only test that gives me around 2.2 gamma results for monitors that have around 2.2. Eizo gives me around 1.7 instead etc.
Sharpness on Lagom works for me as well, sometimes it may seem a little oversharp on photos when in fact there are no artifacts as far as I can see with that setting.

You can see sharpness and other photos of 3 samles of XF270HUA here, they are intentionally out of focus so it shows only the solid block colors and not details and artifacts of photographing a monitor with digital camera:

Acer XF270HUA user experiences (picture heavy)

started on 12/27/17
•

0 replies
•

124 views

The XF270HUA I'm using now #2 is a tiny bit sharper, but as far as I could figure out this is due to differences in contrast based on individual settings of each unit's panel. Set equal they all seem to have the same sharpness. So if you do not set all your samples to the same resulting colors and contrast you can perceive these tiny differences of sharpness especially on photos I could see it.

I would keep an XF270HUA, if only any one of them was actually uniform, the #2 is closest but the right edge is coldest of all of them and has a sharp change to cold 2" from screen edge, it also makes finding the scroll bar handle difficult at times how cold the edge is, it all just blends together with low contrast







On top of that add yellowing on bottom and top, worst angles, glow and BLB out of all 3 units and it's a definite return...

If you find one that is uniform and has no other glaring issues, keep it, you won't find a perfect one, they don't exist.

The more common way to test for sharpness issues is to check how black text is rendered on a gray background, if it has white fringing it's oversharpened, if it does not, the sharpness is correct. I don't have a test photo for it because my file manager has these exact colors in it so when a monitor is too sharp or not enough I can see it ASAP. Z24i for example was oversharpened by default but a setting 1 lower on it's sharpness adjustment was neutral sharpness with no sharpening nor blurring. These Acers don't seem to have any sharpness adjustment, they only offer super sharpness post processing filter that is worthless pretty much.
I think some of the ASUS variants had sharpness issues and insane BLB due to bad frame.

Also there are many people that post online who use software adjustments because it looks better for them in their game, often in CS, messing with gamma, vibrance even contrast and what not, this will trash the image easily, add banding and cause who knows what else. You want to keep your GPU out of making any changes to the output, just pass the output unprocessed, unaltered to the monitor, less lag and no other issues caused by GPU messing with the image. Even if someone doesn't like say gamma of their monitor and can't change it in OSD, make the change in game, not in GPU driver.
In the end, decide by how it looks to you, not how it looks to someone else on their sample with what ever other mess they might have done to image quality before sending it to monitor.
Even for videos I've seen people claim CUVID (Nvidia decoder) is better because it's sharper than DXVA LOL, yeah because Nvidia sharpened the image and messes with quality. You don't want that. You want to avoid GPU maker adjustments done to the image in any form anywhere. Even the hardware encoders are not "perfect" and mess with stuff, at least on NV from my experience, usable but annoying.


----------



## FearlessBelgian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Wow just calibrated my display and the Contrast & blackpoint is excellent for a ips display.
> 
> 
> 
> Think i'm gonna try to recalibrate it with some more color patches and calibration quality on slow instead of medium, maybe it can become even better.


Please share your settings !


----------



## JackCY

Unless your panel is from the same exact batch they are not useful. You need the device and do the calibration yourself on your panel. To each their own though if you want to try it out and see, there are various ICC profiles around the net for these panels, haven't used any myself.


----------



## JimmytheSnowman

Hey everyone, I just got this monitor and I think I got fairly lucky in terms of the panel but there's just one key issue. When I use the audio passthrough, I can hear an audible white noise and this happens with both DP and HDMI. Unfortunately, this is a big deal for me since this was the main way I got audio from my consoles on my last monitor.

Has anyone had this issue with this monitor or others and know if I can do anything to fix it on my end? I'm pretty sure I've already eliminated the possibility of a ground loop. I've contacted Acer support and I could potentially send it in for repairs, I'm just wondering if this is a widespread issue for these monitors so I can avoid playing monitor lottery in the event they can't fix it.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help!


----------



## JackCY

It's unlikely to get fixed, audio on most monitors is poor, be it via their tiny speakers if they have them or being generated from DP/HDMI signal to ouput jack? Some monitors really do that? I can't imagine that being of any reasonable quality. I guess the proper solution for consoles is to use a splitter where video gets sent to monitor and audio to your audio system, all in digital form. The modern consoles seem poorly designed for older home use where you have 3.5mm jack speakers, headphones etc. They want people to hook it up to a TV or their entertainment system where it's all already ready and either TV plays the audio or speakers connected to TV or elsewhere in the system.

XF270HUA I didn't hear any white noise from it's speakers on 2 units, but can't comment on the audio jack output, never tried it. AG322QCX had annoying buzz from it's speakers unless they were turned to 0 on volume.

You should not be using 3.5mm jack output from monitor. Personally I'm even wary of the USB hubs on monitors and don't connect mouse to them etc. anything that needs low latency.


----------



## JimmytheSnowman

Thanks for the thorough reply Jack.

I've used the audio pass through of two other monitors and I agree that the audio was passable at best but at least there was no white noise. The main reason I hesitate to go for the splitter solution is that it seems to be difficult to find a good quality splitter that works and doesn't break in a few months (at least judging from Amazon reviews). If anyone has any suggestions, that would be great!

I don't expect them to be able to fix it either but I've searched around and haven't been able to find other people having the same issue. Also it's just the pass through, the speakers don't seem to have the white noise.


----------



## gypsygib

Thanks for the detailed info and pictures JackCY. Seems that they all fail the sharpness test. Weird that one of the ones I have passes.

I really like my xb271HU but it's hard to adjust to the softer image compared to my PG278Q. Games that use SMAA/TXAA were still sharp enough on my PG278Q but now seem too blurry on my XB271.


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Wow just calibrated my display and the Contrast & blackpoint is excellent for a ips display.
> 
> Think i'm gonna try to recalibrate it with some more color patches and calibration quality on slow instead of medium, maybe it can become even better.


Hey congrats on the great monitor. Could you do me a quick favour and check whether yours passes the lagom sharpness test. Only takes a minute to do. Just make sure that your at 144Hz and Windows and browser scaling is off (set to 100%).

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> Hey congrats on the great monitor. Could you do me a quick favour and check whether yours passes the lagom sharpness test. Only takes a minute to do. Just make sure that your at 144Hz and Windows and browser scaling is off (set to 100%).
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php


Hmm seems like I both pass and fail that test at the same time, the round circle blends in because gamma is correct but the squares I can still kind of see blending in and out standing around 4-5 meters away or if close by squinting hard.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed info and pictures JackCY. Seems that they all fail the sharpness test. Weird that one of the ones I have passes.
> 
> I really like my xb271HU but it's hard to adjust to the softer image compared to my PG278Q. Games that use SMAA/TXAA were still sharp enough on my PG278Q but now seem too blurry on my XB271.


If I had to guess at this time of day, I would say all 3 samples are a tiny bit, equally, blurred it's really hard to see on anything but I think I can see it very up close on black text with gray background, and of course on the lagom test studying the picture how it's made and works everything with thin lines is darker = black lines bleed out. Though I would have to check with other screens to be sure the lagom test is accurate.

Are you sure the Asus is not oversharpening? I remember some of the Asus TN and IPS having sharpness issues where they didn't even offer neutral no sharpness no blur option in the OSD.

It's certainly disappointing if Acer messes with the sharpness at all, companies need to realize these are not VGA analog sources when one uses DVI, HDMI, DP, ... and they should not be post processed.
The sharpness looks acceptable to me on XF270HUA. The yellow insanity does not.


----------



## Haux-

Hello!
First post here.

Just got my second monitor after sending back the first one because of blb.

Thinking of sending back this one aswell. Which settings should I use on my galaxy S8 to get the best picture of it?


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> If I had to guess at this time of day, I would say all 3 samples are a tiny bit, equally, blurred it's really hard to see on anything but I think I can see it very up close on black text with gray background, and of course on the lagom test studying the picture how it's made and works everything with thin lines is darker = black lines bleed out. Though I would have to check with other screens to be sure the lagom test is accurate.
> 
> Are you sure the Asus is not oversharpening? I remember some of the Asus TN and IPS having sharpness issues where they didn't even offer neutral no sharpness no blur option in the OSD.
> 
> It's certainly disappointing if Acer messes with the sharpness at all, companies need to realize these are not VGA analog sources when one uses DVI, HDMI, DP, ... and they should not be post processed.
> The sharpness looks acceptable to me on XF270HUA. The yellow insanity does not.


According to the lagom test the PG278Q is perfect. So is my SP4. I tried to test my wife's Macbook Pro but I don't know how to get her OS to 1:1 pixel mapping. I tested my Plasma TV and it failed miserably at every sharpness setting but I don't think the test applies to plasma TV. That thing has a very sharp 1080p image. Anyways, I think lowering sharpening after 100hz has something to do with the Nvidia GSYNC board. It handles the scaling as well. Maybe they're not all tuned properly. Looking more closely, the other (yellow/arctic blue) monitor fails the test as well at 144Hz but the dark rectangles/squares aren't as dark. I suppose I could get used to it, reading text is fine but everything is just a bit softer and games not as sharp as they should be, kinda a like there's a very slight AA on everything. My biggest issue is that it makes the image have less pop than it should. I've seen some reviews saying the XB271 isn't as clear as the PG279Q but no one made a direct reference to it being due to an incorrect sharpness setting in hardware.

Weird that increasing Hz lowers sharpness though. Really don't know why the monitor didn't ship with a sharpness control. This is my forth one and the only one that doesn't have major uniformity issues, of all the things to be wrong it's sharpness? Really? that's the one thing that has nothing to do with manufacturing quality.


----------



## x-apoc

I am going to ebay my very soon, need something bigger. Likely going with 32" 144hz something, don't really care for gsync anymore.


----------



## Alex11223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> Really don't know why the monitor didn't ship with a sharpness control. This is my forth one and the only one that doesn't have major uniformity issues, of all the things to be wrong it's sharpness? Really? that's the one thing that has nothing to do with manufacturing quality.


Afaik all 1440p 144Hz GSync IPS don't have it for some reason.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> According to the lagom test the PG278Q is perfect. So is my SP4. I tried to test my wife's Macbook Pro but I don't know how to get her OS to 1:1 pixel mapping. I tested my Plasma TV and it failed miserably at every sharpness setting but I don't think the test applies to plasma TV. That thing has a very sharp 1080p image. Anyways, I think lowering sharpening after 100hz has something to do with the Nvidia GSYNC board. It handles the scaling as well. Maybe they're not all tuned properly. Looking more closely, the other (yellow/arctic blue) monitor fails the test as well at 144Hz but the dark rectangles/squares aren't as dark. I suppose I could get used to it, reading text is fine but everything is just a bit softer and games not as sharp as they should be, kinda a like there's a very slight AA on everything. My biggest issue is that it makes the image have less pop than it should. I've seen some reviews saying the XB271 isn't as clear as the PG279Q but no one made a direct reference to it being due to an incorrect sharpness setting in hardware.
> 
> Weird that increasing Hz lowers sharpness though. Really don't know why the monitor didn't ship with a sharpness control. This is my forth one and the only one that doesn't have major uniformity issues, of all the things to be wrong it's sharpness? Really? that's the one thing that has nothing to do with manufacturing quality.


Post pictures probably at best a bit out of focus of the lagom sharpness test, would like to see how your lower sharpness looks compared to my photos. Is it quite the same or yours has strong dark rectangles?
XF270HUA is FreeSync, they do not come with sharpness either, only a super sharpness post processing filter ON/OFF which doesn't work as a direct flat pixel sharpness adjustment but it has some algorithm that chooses what to sharpen and how much. It adds black outline to color text on gray background for example yet lagom sharpness image is untouched or almost untouched, as far as I can tell it is some "smart" sharpness, it has an algorithm that chooses what and how much to sharpen, for older people I can see this being useful when they want things to pop out and look sharp, photos... it butchers them with adding dark outlines everywhere it can, it's all it does, add dark outline to edges it detects, it's some edge detection algorithm.

I can't see a big difference compared to mobile phone. They both seem to have more or less neutral sharpness.

At first the XF270HUA looked nice and sharp to me, especially compared to the messed up Samsung VA split pixel structure but even compared to older TN I suppose which is my replacement hold over monitor.

Connected back my replacement to check for ya, but dunno what it has as sharpness, let's see.

You're right the XF270HUA is also blurred, damn it, the replacement TN with sharpness that I use set to 3 has perfect neutral sharpness but because of it's low contrast it's not that good perceived sharpness wise, otherwise the pixels on it are neutral.
No idea why Acer messes with the sharpness on a freakin' digital signal, both on XF270HUA and even the Gsync module infested XB variants?...

El cheapo TN with gamma going from bright 1.9 to dark 2.0:


XF270HUA with gamma 2.1:


So yes Acer does something to the sharpness it seems







If I have to guess from looking closely at black text on grey background and the lagom fine lines test picture I would say XF270HUA is a little bit blurred.

El cheapo TN 1:0 XF270HUA, cheapo TN is neutral sharpness it seems, XF270HUA is blurry by a tiny bit.

It's not something I would return the monitor for but one can see it after a while of using it or having a similar contrast neutral sharpness monitor to compare with side by side. One kind of wonders are my eyes messing with me or is it tiny bit blurry as it is hard to see the blur, it's there but it's "minimal".


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Post pictures probably at best a bit out of focus of the lagom sharpness test, would like to see how your lower sharpness looks compared to my photos. Is it quite the same or yours has strong dark rectangles?
> XF270HUA is FreeSync, they do not come with sharpness either, only a super sharpness post processing filter ON/OFF which doesn't work as a direct flat pixel sharpness adjustment but it has some algorithm that chooses what to sharpen and how much. It adds black outline to color text on gray background for example yet lagom sharpness image is untouched or almost untouched, as far as I can tell it is some "smart" sharpness, it has an algorithm that chooses what and how much to sharpen, for older people I can see this being useful when they want things to pop out and look sharp, photos... it butchers them with adding dark outlines everywhere it can, it's all it does, add dark outline to edges it detects, it's some edge detection algorithm.
> 
> I can't see a big difference compared to mobile phone. They both seem to have more or less neutral sharpness.
> 
> At first the XF270HUA looked nice and sharp to me, especially compared to the messed up Samsung VA split pixel structure but even compared to older TN I suppose which is my replacement hold over monitor.
> 
> Connected back my replacement to check for ya, but dunno what it has as sharpness, let's see.
> 
> You're right the XF270HUA is also blurred, damn it, the replacement TN with sharpness that I use set to 3 has perfect neutral sharpness but because of it's low contrast it's not that good perceived sharpness wise, otherwise the pixels on it are neutral.
> No idea why Acer messes with the sharpness on a freakin' digital signal, both on XF270HUA and even the Gsync module infested XB variants?...
> 
> El cheapo TN with gamma going from bright 1.9 to dark 2.0:
> 
> 
> XF270HUA with gamma 2.1:
> 
> 
> So yes Acer does something to the sharpness it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have to guess from looking closely at black text on grey background and the lagom fine lines test picture I would say XF270HUA is a little bit blurred.
> 
> El cheapo TN 1:0 XF270HUA, cheapo TN is neutral sharpness it seems, XF270HUA is blurry by a tiny bit.
> 
> It's not something I would return the monitor for but one can see it after a while of using it or having a similar contrast neutral sharpness monitor to compare with side by side. One kind of wonders are my eyes messing with me or is it tiny bit blurry as it is hard to see the blur, it's there but it's "minimal".


Ok so here are the two XB271HU monitors both at 144Hz, I'd say when squinting the lighter one is even a bit lighter. Again, I could't tell at first by squinting my eyes, only after repeated comparisons did I notice. The bottom pic pretty much looks exactly how it looks in real life. Too lazy to set up the PG278Q but it doesn't degrade sharpness at all when increasing Hz levels and looks perfectly even to me.





Also, turns out my one without uniformity issues has what appears to be an eyelash stuck between the AG coating and the glass panel. ***. I'd just abandon this monitor but I got it with store credit and the Best Buys in Canada don't carry any other IPS 144Hz 1400p GSYNC monitors.


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Post pictures probably at best a bit out of focus of the lagom sharpness test, would like to see how your lower sharpness looks compared to my photos. Is it quite the same or yours has strong dark rectangles?
> XF270HUA is FreeSync, they do not come with sharpness either, only a super sharpness post processing filter ON/OFF which doesn't work as a direct flat pixel sharpness adjustment but it has some algorithm that chooses what to sharpen and how much. It adds black outline to color text on gray background for example yet lagom sharpness image is untouched or almost untouched, as far as I can tell it is some "smart" sharpness, it has an algorithm that chooses what and how much to sharpen, for older people I can see this being useful when they want things to pop out and look sharp, photos... it butchers them with adding dark outlines everywhere it can, it's all it does, add dark outline to edges it detects, it's some edge detection algorithm.
> 
> I can't see a big difference compared to mobile phone. They both seem to have more or less neutral sharpness.
> 
> At first the XF270HUA looked nice and sharp to me, especially compared to the messed up Samsung VA split pixel structure but even compared to older TN I suppose which is my replacement hold over monitor.
> 
> Connected back my replacement to check for ya, but dunno what it has as sharpness, let's see.
> 
> You're right the XF270HUA is also blurred, damn it, the replacement TN with sharpness that I use set to 3 has perfect neutral sharpness but because of it's low contrast it's not that good perceived sharpness wise, otherwise the pixels on it are neutral.
> No idea why Acer messes with the sharpness on a freakin' digital signal, both on XF270HUA and even the Gsync module infested XB variants?...
> 
> El cheapo TN with gamma going from bright 1.9 to dark 2.0:
> 
> 
> XF270HUA with gamma 2.1:
> 
> 
> So yes Acer does something to the sharpness it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have to guess from looking closely at black text on grey background and the lagom fine lines test picture I would say XF270HUA is a little bit blurred.
> 
> El cheapo TN 1:0 XF270HUA, cheapo TN is neutral sharpness it seems, XF270HUA is blurry by a tiny bit.
> 
> It's not something I would return the monitor for but one can see it after a while of using it or having a similar contrast neutral sharpness monitor to compare with side by side. One kind of wonders are my eyes messing with me or is it tiny bit blurry as it is hard to see the blur, it's there but it's "minimal".


Ok here are the picks of the two both at 144Hz:





Sadly, the one with good uniformity has what appears to be an eyelash stuck between the AG coating and the glass panel. ***.


----------



## JackCY

The first seems same as my 3 XF270HUA samples in terms of sharpness. The second seems to be more neutral, it's still a little blurry and not perfect but it's better.
I think Astreon has a good one too and also with something like an "eyelash" stuck in it. Some bright thin thing stuck between the layers that reflects light on some angles but otherwise not bothering if I remember right.
I do not believe a single picture perfect AUO panel even exists, if they did a proper QC they wouldn't be able to sell even 1% of them. Some people go through as many as 10 samples and still don't get a good one. I would too but I can't buy it anymore because the only shop I could buy from stopped selling them, no idea if for now temporarily or in 2018 the model was discontinued. People have reported it elsewhere also so I doubt it's because they are looking into their batch from Acer as they got too many returns for their liking.


----------



## gypsygib

Yeah sold out at every Best Buy around me, in the province actually. Not sure if they're discontinued or not. Maybe it means something new is coming out that wasn't announced at CES or maybe Best Buy got tired of all the exchanges.


----------



## Pokiehat

All of the AUO M270 panel monitors go in and out of stock all the time and the price varies greatly as a result. Well except PG279Q. That never seems to go out of stock and never seems to get a price reduction. It has sat at £692.00 on amazon for over 6 months. XB271HU was out of stock for 1 week in January from amazon.co.uk so the price jumped from £579.99 to £692.00, which is the cheapest third party retailer. Back in stock again today on amazon for £584.00.

Viewsonic XG2703 is out of stock (for the 2nd time in 3 months). On Black Friday it was £589.99. Then it jumped to £672.00 from amazon when it came back in stock. Now its out of stock again and £788.96 from the cheapest third party retailer.

Gibbo over at ocuk says the up to 25% price hike since Black Friday is due to the all the returns. Gibbo is a salesman so take that with a pinch of salt but it sounds feisible. I returned mine and can't muster the effort to go round 3.

I'm thinking of just getting monitor speaker stands, getting my speakers off my desk and then waiting for lg 32GK850G. Its VA, its too big, the pixel pitch doesn't do anything for me but I'm tired of panel lottery. International shipping costs for return are crazy and most of the cost is not refundable.


----------



## gypsygib

Best Buy in Canada doesn't even sell the PG279Q, nor the Viewsoinc 2703. The AOC is sold through a subsidiary company that charges a 10% restocking fee for exchanges so that's out of the question given that all these AUO panels are a lottery regardless of the brand, at least in terms of stuck/dead pixels and uniformity. The exchanges I've done so far would have cost me $270.

I can take back the one with the eyelash back (still blows my mind that there's an eyelash or piece of hair stuck in my monitor, never seen that before) and get the store credit and cross my fingers that they come back in stock. But I'll be without a monitor until it does, and there's no guarantee that it will be. Games are my entertainment of choice so it would be very taxing, in a 1st world problems sort of way. TV/movies bore me after at most two hours. Also, seems like Best Buy is moving towards selling any IPS Gsync 1440p 144Hz monitors through Best Buy For Business which has a much worse return policy and is online only. I think I have to take it back though, not spending $1024 (after Canada's 13% sales tax) and dealing with hair in my screen. Would have preferred to worse uniformity as at least I didn't see it in games. This hair looks like a curved line of dead/dim pixels. Funny, the moment I told myself the sharpness was ok and that I could live with it, I saw it. Literally it happened concurrently as I said to myself, "Ok, I'm happy with this one". It's incredibly frustrating but at this point kinda comical how f'd up it is.

Would love if the LG was sold in Canada but it's not and there's no indication that it will be anytime soon or at all even. Although, every VA I've seen in person had weird purple trails that look pretty terrible if you're coming from 144Hz IPS or TN, but maybe they've fixed that now. This IPS lotto is too real for me to handle and it's hard going back to TN. My PG278Q didn't have any QC problems and shipped with gamma at 2.17 out of the box according to displaycal so I got lucky, but I tried it the other day and it just looks worse in so many games. Fine for games like PUBG, OW, CSGO, etc (maybe even better) because they're relatively bright and not graphically complex but playing SP, which tend to have a good mix of dark scenes, contrast, lighting effects, etc. looks so much worse. Colors are definitely good enough but at the same cd/m black levels are twice as high as the 271 which has major impact on the richness of the image. Then there's that weird mix of black crush and banding in dark scenes that makes things look 6bit. Lol woe is me due to a freaking monitor. Doesn't help that any TV released in the past 2 years blows all these monitor PQ out of the water for half of the cost. I think TVs are hitting 4000-5000 contrast ratio's now.

I'd even be fine paying an extra $100 for a grade A panel just to put an end to this monitor hunt. I suspect these companies know that so many are substandard but just calculated that it's more profitable to put them all out on the market based on the minority of people with discerning eyes and high standards. They can scrap all the bad ones in the factory or take a certain percentage of returns. Guess the math works out better for the latter. Wish there was some way to request a review model.


----------



## JackCY

I get my XF270HUA from amazon.de, the only place I know covers return costs. Locally I can't even buy the XF270HUA, there are two shops that sell the older HU version and very expensive, no stock and they are some small unknown shops I wouldn't buy from anyway and they might even have a return address abroad. Locally when an RMA is accepted they should pay the return costs but an exchange within 14 days of purchase does that count as RMA or not, etc. local shops IMHO so much do not want to pay anything, they never advertise in their terms and conditions that they should cover the return costs for defective products in accepted RMAs, one has to know and pressure them, as a result most people have a car or live nearby a store so they return it relatively cheap in person but I can't as I live where no computer shop has any brick stores so I gotta send stuff back = 7EUR locally and a lot more internationally to amazon but they cover it usually no problem (depends who reads the message, had to resend it once).

Amazon.de definitely took the XF270HUA down with start of 2018 and they still don't sell even the XB271HU, it's all just more expensive 3rd party sellers with their own terms of sale and probably not covering return costs and none even fulfilled by amazon. PG279Q right now is gone from Amazon.de as well, only XG2703 is available.
Locally sure the Asus, Viewsonic, etc. are available for varying high price where as the XF270HUA with freesync costs waaay less when it is available from Amazon or even just any usually German seller.

In the end Acer, Asus, Viewsonic etc. should eat the return costs of bad products but that is IMHO already in the insane prices of most Gsync variants especially. These price hikes are simply due to distributors not having enough stock and trying to cover the processing expense of all the returns, it's not like they eat the cost of the product, they don't, they send it back to manufacturer but the time/man power to handle all the crates and shipping does cost something. Still it's unlikely they make sharp pricing changes because of that. Sharp changes are often simply lack of stock/supply.

Gibbo says a lot of things and not all are true, IMHO #1 they are after sales and trying to justify what they do with their stock and prices. I can't even shop from other Amazon other than .de, they often don't ship. UK... I would rather not buy anything from UK again since they are leaving or left EU and the whole mess of importing from outside EU is costly if UK doesn't have some "exception". Plus UK pricing tends to be bad anyway.

Made 1 order, got two replacements, can't get third because they would rather refund me and make me reorder except that they took the item down and I can't reorder ATM. And said they are "investigating their stock as there is perhaps an issue with it" and it could take up to two weeks. Well considering I got already notified twice and they still didn't process an item they received 3 weeks ago, I don't think they can investigate their stock in up to two weeks time when they can't scan an item received into their system in 3 weeks = they say there are many returns now after holidays, yeah who would have guessed.

TVs are IMHO made with different machines as they are bigger panels, higher standards etc. also many are VA with over 5000:1 contrast yet PC monitors rarely get close to 5000:1 VA contrast. There is definitely a difference in technology and know how used :/
It's the same with OLED, they stick it everywhere except PC monitors. I'm not sure how well uniform TVs etc. are for PC use but I've yet to see one that is terrible when looking at them otherwise.
They can't then wonder no one wants to buy a PC monitor when all they sell is old junk. 2015 IPS AUO panel in 2018 now and it's as bad as ever and there is no other substitute yet.

The 32GK850G is too big IMHO, should have made it 27-30" and it costs a fortune. Most VAs smear and I have yet to see a UFO photo or good measurement of this panel, all users on OCN that own the 32GK850G so far can't be bothered to take 1 photo of it or are just marketing, aka "new user: just go it, this monitor is awesome" paid cheap workforce to push the product, I wouldn't be surprised.

Reviewers sure get monitors cherry picked, it's not even funny. They get that 1 out of 100 near perfect piece and actual customers who then go buy it in a shop get the 99 scraps. Sadly most monitor reviewers do not order from retail and accept these cherry picked samples to review.

With AG322QCX I paid the return, non refunded, I don't think a return can be refunded, only RMA can and I didn't want a replacement. With XF270HUA and the known lottery, I'm really only considering options that allow decent price and free returns, it's not even worth to purchase it if one can't return it cheap or free. And anyone loaded... I think they purchase a pack of 3 or what ever they can fit into a car even, then do another round and cover many units at once then keep any that look decent, seen photos and reports like that online already, just do it in bulk when ever possible. Should have as well but new to shopping on Amazon.de I wanted to see their return refunds actually work before committing more and that I want to try more of the monitor too of which I am still not sure after seeing 3 units being so bad and most reports online similarly horrific. Yeah AUO panel is "nice", if all you do is game and do not read websites or look at photos or are half blind.

Monitor makers definitely skip any QC and try to sell as many as possible, putting return/RMA costs into price of the product. It's awful for customers but very good for them... profit #1, customer #last.


----------



## Alex11223

Yeah, it is not available since the middle of December in all stores of my small European country too, sometimes 1-2 units appear with higher price (+70-130 EUR).

Though yesterday some stores started to report that they will have it again in February with the "normal" price (700 EUR).

However I bought one already for 780. Seems to be ok so far. I don't see any BLB, uniformity issues or dead pixels when using it (not in a dark room and with 30 brightness).

The only issue is that it has a bit yellow tint, that is white is kind of yellow. I decreased R to 90 and G to 80, seems better now, but still more yellow than my Dell U2412M (though I doubt that it's perfect, maybe it just has some different "tint" that I got used to).

Also yesterday night I saw one strange thing at the right side, there were like additional 5-10 pixels between the panel and the bezel duplicating line from the center.



I didn't look carefully into it, but it probably wasn't a software issue since it was not present on a screenshot. Today it was gone, so I have no idea what it really was and I have never heard about such weird issue.


----------



## sixstringmonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixstringmonk*
> 
> I recently picked up an ASUS PG279Q as outlined here. As indicated in that thread I am on the fence about returning it. Since posting that, the XB271HU went on sale at Microcenter so I decided to give it a try in hopes that I'd have better luck.
> 
> Here is the XB271HU at 25 brightness. The picture was taken on an iphone 6. I've tried to adjust the exposure to get it pretty close to what I'm seeing in person.
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get one with profuse BLB in all 4 corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build date on the box is Oct 2017.


Here it is after sitting in a closet since I took that picture (3 weeks). I think the speculation is true that these panels need to settle after getting out of the box.



The BLB in the 2nd picture is not really noticeable in day to day uses including dark scenes and is dwarfed by an acceptable amount of IPS glow.


----------



## Kuresu

Hi Guys.

I just updated my entire rig and jumped from an ol' 660gtx to 1080 ti.

I bought my Acer P XB271HU and while i was running on my 660GTX i was able to enable 144hz and G-Sync.

On my new system with a GTX 1080 ti, Gsync is nowhere to be found and i can't select anything above 60hz.

Has anyone experienced similar problems and know whats up?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixstringmonk*
> 
> Here it is after sitting in a closet since I took that picture (3 weeks). I think the speculation is true that these panels need to settle after getting out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> The BLB in the 2nd picture is not really noticeable in day to day uses including dark scenes and is dwarfed by an acceptable amount of IPS glow.


I may try redo photos of my #2 unit of XF270HUA after a few weeks since receiving it but so far it seems as bad as on day 1. BLB on all was minimal and the outer plastic frame can be pushed away from panel metal frame, in fact it does that by itself over time in a way as it heats up cools down. If the screen was 24" I would "call the glow" acceptable but on a 27" it's too much, maybe it is less yellow/orange but otherwise the amount of glow seems almost same. Yellowing areas still there and all that. I don't know how people can stand IPS glow on the large ultrawides, it must be insane. I also don't take pictures on day 1 but even a week after unpacking.

It's certainly strange that some units would improve so much in BLB, the frames must be getting pressured in the box or something. Glow is not going to change unless the panel was seriously bent or something but even that would not be much of a change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuresu*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> I just updated my entire rig and jumped from an ol' 660gtx to 1080 ti.
> 
> I bought my Acer P XB271HU and while i was running on my 660GTX i was able to enable 144hz and G-Sync.
> 
> On my new system with a GTX 1080 ti, Gsync is nowhere to be found and i can't select anything above 60hz.
> 
> Has anyone experienced similar problems and know whats up?


Reinstall driver, try different cable or port, etc.


----------



## Alex11223

Oh, after some time I think I noticed that the left side of my XB271HU is a bit warmer ("yellower") than the right.








Noticeable only on white (such as in Word) and probably only if I am looking for it.

Actually the whole panel seems a bit not perfectly white (at least compared to my Dell, not sure how "perfect" it is), but I didn't manage to improve it much by changing RGB manually, so I was thinking to try with a hardware colorimeter later.

Don't see any other defects though, no dead pixels, so I guess I should not return it hoping to get something better.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex11223*
> 
> Oh, after some time I think I noticed that the left side of my XB271HU is a bit warmer ("yellower") than the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticeable only on white (such as in Word) and probably only if I am looking for it.
> 
> Actually the whole panel seems a bit not perfectly white (at least compared to my Dell, not sure how "perfect" it is), but I didn't manage to improve it much by changing RGB manually, so I was thinking to try with a hardware colorimeter later.
> 
> Don't see any other defects though, no dead pixels, so I guess I should not return it hoping to get something better.


If you still can, you could return it and get the 32GK850G which is pretty much guaranteed to come without defects







I bought a near perfect XB271HU just some weeks ago and I'm planning on already selling it, since its pretty obvious now it's going to be a small leap above than what this can offer.


----------



## Alex11223

32" is probably too big, it's not just for gaming. And it doesn't seem to be available in my country anyway.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex11223*
> 
> 32" is probably too big, it's not just for gaming. And it doesn't seem to be available in my country anyway.


We should start a request petition or something so LG forces AUO to make a <30" variant of the panel







Get in line, the 32" and steep pricing are it's biggest downsides so far. 4k 32" would have been fair but 1440p eh. not for that price really.


----------



## Alex11223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex11223*
> 
> Also yesterday night I saw one strange thing at the right side, there were like additional 5-10 pixels between the panel and the bezel duplicating line from the center.
> 
> I didn't look carefully into it, but it probably wasn't a software issue since it was not present on a screenshot. Today it was gone, so I have no idea what it really was and I have never heard about such weird issue.


Looks like it is a driver bug. Encountered it again when switching refresh rate and GSync on/off in Nvidia panel. Disappeared after switching something again (and reverting back).


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex11223*
> 
> 32" is probably too big, it's not just for gaming. And it doesn't seem to be available in my country anyway.


Yeah, I wish LG made it 27", the ppi on 1440p 31.5" is pretty much the same as 1080p on a 24" monitor.


----------



## lexile32

i have the same problem i dont know if i'm lucky or unlucky because i dont have ips glow or backlight bleed


----------



## JackCY

lexile32 said:


> i have the same problem i dont know if i'm lucky or unlucky because i dont have ips glow or backlight bleed


Proof or it didn't happen.  Sure I have no IPS glow and no BLB too, when I forget to turn the monitor on.


----------



## Shardnax

The bleed on my panel seems to have settled but the glow is always there. This would be a much better monitor if not for the glow :S.


----------



## lexile32

JackCY said:


> Proof or it didn't happen.  Sure I have no IPS glow and no BLB too, when I forget to turn the monitor on.


Actually i have very bad bleed but hedidn't bother me


----------



## JackCY

That's a lot of glow.

I may try more of the XF270HUA if they become available again at reasonable price from good seller. Don't feel like paying twice that much for the LG 32GK850G, some other company would have to release that panel in a cheaper monitor. Can't say I like that VA glow and loss of saturation with angle. The IPS angles for brightness/contrast are bad enough but at least the colors stay saturated reasonably. There is no win-win with any of these panels.


----------



## ParlyShary

I recently notice a sharpness problem on my Acer monitor bought on 04/2017. The text is fuzzy on the left part of the monitor. When I run it at 60Hz the problem disapear. Any idea?

Sharpness test:

Right side:








Left side:


----------



## Shardnax

Return it.


----------



## mtmn

Picked up one of these and been using it for about 5 days now. Unfortunately I'm experiencing some eye strain that I didn't experience with previous 24" TN monitors (Had a BenQ 2420TE for several years and a Dell S2417DG for 6 months). I'm currently using the OSD settings from the NCX review of 99r, 93g, 98b with brightness at 25. Gamma at 2.2, OD set to normal, everything else default settings.

There's something about the screen of this monitor that seems very glossy/shiny/bright to my eyes but I can't be sure. I also have a hunch that the bigger screensize itself might be causing my eyes fatigue.

I'd like to keep the monitor, I like it quite a bit and I seem to have gotten a decent panel with no stuck pixels, no dirt/scratches, minimal BLB and minimal to average (I think) glow.

Any input or suggestions? Anyone experienced some eye strain moving from 24" screen up to 27"?


----------



## Alex11223

mtmn said:


> settings from the NCX review of 99r, 93g, 98b


People usually change it to remove yellow/green/etc. tint which can be present with default settings. And it really depends from unit to unit.
But it's unlikely to cause any eye strain, unless your previous monitor color temperature was much warmer ("yellower") like f.lux/Night mode/Blue filter.



mtmn said:


> very glossy


It's more glossy than some other matte panels (e.g. Dell), especially the older ones.



mtmn said:


> bright


Decrease brightness. Maybe compare it visually to the previous monitor.


----------



## JackCY

ParlyShary said:


> I recently notice a sharpness problem on my Acer monitor bought on 04/2017. The text is fuzzy on the left part of the monitor. When I run it at 60Hz the problem disapear. Any idea?
> 
> Sharpness test:
> 
> Right side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left side:


R.I.P.

No idea how they managed to mess that up. Some firmware bug, it's really odd that it would do it months later and not new and it differs by screen area. And on 60Hz it's gone. Takes some "special" skill to mess up the firmware that way.


----------



## gypsygib

I think I finally got a good one (took 6 tries). Passes the Lagom Sharpness test at 144Hz, no BLB, and glow is as minimal as I've ever seen. Just a tiny bit on the upper left and right but not at all distraction and invisible unless using in a completely dark room. Not bad for $800 CAN with price match at Best Buy. Couldn't ever recommend someone else go through the experience I did, but this monitor looks really good.


----------



## Leopardi

gypsygib said:


> I think I finally got a good one (took 6 tries). Passes the Lagom Sharpness test at 144Hz, no BLB, and glow is as minimal as I've ever seen. Just a tiny bit on the upper left and right but not at all distraction and invisible unless using in a completely dark room. Not bad for $800 CAN with price match at Best Buy. Couldn't ever recommend someone else go through the experience I did, but this monitor looks really good.


Where does the gamma sit for you in the lagom test?


----------



## gypsygib

Leopardi said:


> Where does the gamma sit for you in the lagom test?



I don't really use the lagom test for gamma measurements but have attached my displaycal measurement report made with a colormunki display. It doesn't give an average gamma but I think my report on uncalibrated display was 2.19.


----------



## gypsygib

Just adding the lagom sharpness pic as well as some ones closer up to show the IPS glow. I normally watch netflix 3+ feet back as lean back in my chair and put my feet up. Glow disappears at that distance. Gaming distance it's visible in a pitch black room on the upper and bottom right but is the least I've seen from all the XB271's I've had. It's actually a bit hard to capture, I think the bias lighting throws off the phone camera.


----------



## rang0

*Got my XB*

Hi fellas! 

So...i got my xb271hu 2 weeks ago, i went straight for the blb test, take a look. I would like to hear your opinions, cheers.

https://imgur.com/a/SPHst


----------



## Barefooter

Just dropping by to let you all know that after having this monitor for just over two years now... I still love it!

It's the first monitor I bought, so either I got lucky or I'm just not as picky as some people.

With all the rumors of new monitors coming out, most of which just continually get delayed further, there still is not a better monitor for gaming than this one in my opinion. At least nothing I'm interested in picking up yet.


----------



## rang0

This topic is dead? Everyone switched to a new monitor? ?


----------



## Yviena

gypsygib said:


> I don't really use the lagom test for gamma measurements but have attached my displaycal measurement report made with a colormunki display. It doesn't give an average gamma but I think my report on uncalibrated display was 2.19.


There must be some huge variances in panels then as my XB271HU measures a uncalibrated average gamma of 2.09 and it looks washed out because of it.

EDIT: average gamma uncalibrated now measures 2.01


----------



## Malinkadink

gypsygib said:


> I don't really use the lagom test for gamma measurements but have attached my displaycal measurement report made with a colormunki display. It doesn't give an average gamma but I think my report on uncalibrated display was 2.19.


I've used displaycal for awhile and have never been able to find how to get that measurement report, when i go to the menu where you can have it report on calibrated, uncalibrated, or verify calibration, the measurement report option is greyed out for me.....

EDIT: Unless that only lets you see the measurement report after you've let displaycal run its calibration and generate an icc profile, then that option will be available? I've since stopped generating icc profiles are try to run my monitors with the OSD tweaked and using HCFR to help me get the calibration right. It's worked wonders for my XF270HU, absolutely 0 need for an icc profile, greyscale is all sub 0.5 deltas when its dialed in, blue and yellow are around 2-2.5 deltaE and the other colors are all <=1, color temp is almost spot on 6500k, and gamma tracks 2.2 well too, didn't even need to touch the black boost as the default value of 5 with gamma set to 2.2 gave me the best line. The last XF270HU i had which i exchanged due to some defects needed a black boost of 3 or 4 i forget which to get gamma to track 2.2 better. Planning to get an XB271HU in the next week since i use a 1080, and having what will basically be two identical panels but with different sync tech will let me choose between both AMD or Nvidia in the future so that'll be neat. 

Not sure how well i'll be able to tune the XB271HU as im pretty sure its OSD has a couple less options with just RGB sliders for whitepoint, and one slider for saturation whereas the XF270HU gives me 2 point white balance controls, saturation control across 6 color channels, as well as hue control across the 6 channels as well.


----------



## Madhawk1995

rang0 said:


> This topic is dead? Everyone switched to a new monitor? ?


I want to switch to the aw3418dw and have 2 xb271hu's currently. We'll see. But, I might wait for lg 34 1440p 120hz nano ips gsync. It comes with factory calibration but alienware has 3 year warranty vs LG 1 so decisions decisions but my 1080 doesnt feel enough to power so I am kind of sad. Feel I need a ti just to power 1440p ultrawide. Well i plan on getting a 2080 around Jan - Feb so we'll be maxing that monitor out then. But, all these hype monitors will drop when gpus drop so IDK if it worth to buy now. I love my xb271hu but I am in a good position to buy. I want a perfect ultrawide not some buggy **** thats why I am here instead of pg348q. Also, screw those VA panels the smearing is disgusting once you see it. So no VA or TN just IPS from here.


----------



## EarlZ

Returned the Viewsonic XG2703-GS because of the 1/3 yellowish tint on the left side which is visible on whites and on sites like facebook, checked a friends AOC AGON 271QG has a similar yellowish tint that was on my viewsonic but not as noticeable, tried out 1 in store and its yellowish tint is on the top 1/4 but it was very minor and I was only able to tell because I a grey screen test, the same store has 2 other units on a different branch that I didnt see yet ( all august 2016 build dates ), seeing as these are all the same panels I am wondering if Acer has a better quality control and I've only skimmed through maybe 30 pages here and I didnt see 1 complaint of a yellow tint yet.


----------



## Yviena

Guys have you checked your xb271hu for clipping it seems that mine clips red/green at 252-253-254 it became a bit better setting 6 axis red/green to 49.


----------



## rang0

Madhawk1995 said:


> I want to switch to the aw3418dw and have 2 xb271hu's currently. We'll see. But, I might wait for lg 34 1440p 120hz nano ips gsync. It comes with factory calibration but alienware has 3 year warranty vs LG 1 so decisions decisions but my 1080 doesnt feel enough to power so I am kind of sad. Feel I need a ti just to power 1440p ultrawide. Well i plan on getting a 2080 around Jan - Feb so we'll be maxing that monitor out then. But, all these hype monitors will drop when gpus drop so IDK if it worth to buy now. I love my xb271hu but I am in a good position to buy. I want a perfect ultrawide not some buggy **** thats why I am here instead of pg348q. Also, screw those VA panels the smearing is disgusting once you see it. So no VA or TN just IPS from here.


Cool, so ips is good? Did you check my pics i took? What do you think of the amount of blb i have is it okay? What bothers me is color temperature it's a bit yellowish on the left side and mmore bluish on the right.


----------



## EarlZ

rang0 said:


> Cool, so ips is good? Did you check my pics i took? What do you think of the amount of blb i have is it okay? What bothers me is color temperature it's a bit yellowish on the left side and mmore bluish on the right.


I think its an inherit problem with the panel technology/quality control since people are getting a 2 toned display to a varying degree, I've asked a couple of friends and some members of this and other forums and they say they have uniform panel but once a photo was provided 1 side was always warmer. I've gone through 3 panels and all of them had noticeable warmer left side.


----------



## gypsygib

Malinkadink said:


> I've used displaycal for awhile and have never been able to find how to get that measurement report, when i go to the menu where you can have it report on calibrated, uncalibrated, or verify calibration, the measurement report option is greyed out for me.....
> 
> EDIT: Unless that only lets you see the measurement report after you've let displaycal run its calibration and generate an icc profile, then that option will be available? I've since stopped generating icc profiles are try to run my monitors with the OSD tweaked and using HCFR to help me get the calibration right. It's worked wonders for my XF270HU, absolutely 0 need for an icc profile, greyscale is all sub 0.5 deltas when its dialed in, blue and yellow are around 2-2.5 deltaE and the other colors are all <=1, color temp is almost spot on 6500k, and gamma tracks 2.2 well too, didn't even need to touch the black boost as the default value of 5 with gamma set to 2.2 gave me the best line. The last XF270HU i had which i exchanged due to some defects needed a black boost of 3 or 4 i forget which to get gamma to track 2.2 better. Planning to get an XB271HU in the next week since i use a 1080, and having what will basically be two identical panels but with different sync tech will let me choose between both AMD or Nvidia in the future so that'll be neat.
> 
> Not sure how well i'll be able to tune the XB271HU as im pretty sure its OSD has a couple less options with just RGB sliders for whitepoint, and one slider for saturation whereas the XF270HU gives me 2 point white balance controls, saturation control across 6 color channels, as well as hue control across the 6 channels as well.



You're correct, you need to load an icc profile's information into DisplayCal to enable the option. I don't use the DisplayCal profile loader (just windows color management) so you can probably just disable the the icc profile in CM and still run the extended measurement report to get your non-icc profile measurements. Extended measurement report really just compares the display's current measurements to the results of the icc profile so it would work if you wanted to determine your best hardware-only calibration.


----------



## Determ

Hey guys, just got my monitor today. I'll copy what other member wrote about his problem because I have just the same.

"I've put black background on and counted at least 10 green pixels, maybe 15 shining on various places across the screen. Some of them were flickering. Is this normal? They are not visible from normal distance, you need to looking for them, but anyways this seems pretty much to me..."

Actually, I see a lot more than 15, this number is so surprising to me that makes me think that maybe it is even ok for this monitor. What do you guys think? Can you see them on your monitor?


----------



## Malinkadink

Determ said:


> Hey guys, just got my monitor today. I'll copy what other member wrote about his problem because I have just the same.
> 
> "I've put black background on and counted at least 10 green pixels, maybe 15 shining on various places across the screen. Some of them were flickering. Is this normal? They are not visible from normal distance, you need to looking for them, but anyways this seems pretty much to me..."
> 
> Actually, I see a lot more than 15, this number is so surprising to me that makes me think that maybe it is even ok for this monitor. What do you guys think? Can you see them on your monitor?


Whats the manufacturing date on it? I'm thinking of getting one of these soonish, but i haven't heard of this being a big issue before so its like a new manufacturing defect has come up for them.


----------



## gypsygib

Determ said:


> Hey guys, just got my monitor today. I'll copy what other member wrote about his problem because I have just the same.
> 
> "I've put black background on and counted at least 10 green pixels, maybe 15 shining on various places across the screen. Some of them were flickering. Is this normal? They are not visible from normal distance, you need to looking for them, but anyways this seems pretty much to me..."
> 
> Actually, I see a lot more than 15, this number is so surprising to me that makes me think that maybe it is even ok for this monitor. What do you guys think? Can you see them on your monitor?


Of the five that I had, 3 of them had constellations of dim white stuck pixels that weren't visible from about 12". Like looking up at he a starry night. Still, that was a deal breaker and they went back to the store. They definitely don't all have that. Manufacturing date Jan and Feb 2017 if it helps.


----------



## Leopardi

My XB271HU seems to be very much "alive" with the BLB with the situation changing in cycles of weeks or a month. At one point it disappeared completely, now lately I've seen both bottom corners having some bleed when it gets dark and there's been a black screen on.


----------



## Determ

Manufacturing date is Dec 2017. And the guy who complained about the same problem wrote his post in 2015...so..

I want also ask you guys about another problem i've noticed. I cant take a proper photo but here is an image that represents (not clearly since Photoshop doesn't let me draw perfectly smooth gradients) what I see on my monitor. It is visible gradient appearing when I look on flat color. Usually, it is a bit warmer and darker on the left side.

Am I the only one who has it here?


----------



## 12345us3r

Color banding? That's normal, every 8-bit panel has it.


----------



## Determ

12345us3r said:


> Color banding? That's normal, every 8-bit panel has it.


no, its just the way photoshop saved this image. I have no color banding. As I said its smooth gradient that goes from warmer on the left side to cooler on the right. I found couple examples on this forum about color unifying on this monitor. Seems like another common problem =(


----------



## jhaze84

My XB271HU has a green sliver of panel exposed between the bezel and edge of the case. It's very noticeable in daylight but not so much in low light. It's only on the left edge of the monitor. Has anyone seen this before? Is it worth worrying about? I just bought the monitor so I am in my return period. The monitor seems pretty good otherwise. No dead pixels, no backlight bleed, some IPS glow.


----------



## EarlZ

If the panel is great dont bother, maybe you can mask off the panel and use a black marker?


----------



## sixstringmonk

jhaze84 said:


> My XB271HU has a green sliver of panel exposed between the bezel and edge of the case. It's very noticeable in daylight but not so much in low light. It's only on the left edge of the monitor. Has anyone seen this before? Is it worth worrying about? I just bought the monitor so I am in my return period. The monitor seems pretty good otherwise. No dead pixels, no backlight bleed, some IPS glow.


Yup, the left side of my panel has a sliver of panel and backlight exposed. I have to be looking at the exact perfect angle to see it. I can't see it from normal viewing angles.


----------



## sixstringmonk

Leopardi said:


> My XB271HU seems to be very much "alive" with the BLB with the situation changing in cycles of weeks or a month. At one point it disappeared completely, now lately I've seen both bottom corners having some bleed when it gets dark and there's been a black screen on.


Same here. It's been a moving target. Mine was horrible out of the box and then it was almost 100% gone at one point. Now one corner has flared up a little. Go figure.


----------



## rang0

*Color temperature*



Determ said:


> Manufacturing date is Dec 2017. And the guy who complained about the same problem wrote his post in 2015...so..
> 
> I want also ask you guys about another problem i've noticed. I cant take a proper photo but here is an image that represents (not clearly since Photoshop doesn't let me draw perfectly smooth gradients) what I see on my monitor. It is visible gradient appearing when I look on flat color. Usually, it is a bit warmer and darker on the left side.
> 
> Am I the only one who has it here?


Hey man, if you stare at your monitor with white background do you also notice that one side is a bit cooler(like bluish) and the other side is more yellowish but with normal transition ofc... That's the color temperature inconsistency i suppose? Because i have noticed it on my XB!


----------



## Pokiehat

I did 2x XB271HUs and 2x Viewsonic XG2703-GSs. The first 2x XBs were warm on the left and cool on the right. I returned both because the deviation from centre at the extremities of the panel was huge and clearly visible to the naked eye. The right side of both monitors was clearly blue. The 1st XG had pretty decent colour temperature uniformity (deviation from the centre was barely visible). Unfortunately, it had a dead green sub pixel right in the middle of the screen and a hair (eyelash or eyebrow) trapped under the AG coating in the lower right corner. So I sent that one back but I would have kept it if not for the annoyingly placed dead sub pixel. If it was off in the corner I would have kept it, even with the hair (!).

The 2nd XG is red tinted on the left and blue on the right (its also brighter on the left than it is on the right). The red tint is a really extreme colour temp deviation from the centre but its much more localized and the blue tint on the right is not as extreme as both XBs. So while its clearly visible, I ended up keeping it because there wasn't anything else wrong with it. There were no hairs, no dead or stuck pixels and it had the least invasive BLB and corner glow of all the monitors I received to date. Also, I was tired of hauling these things off to my village post office on foot, since I have no car.

So 3 out of 4 of the monitors I purchased had clearly visible colour temperature uniformity problems. Not a good personal win rate. Pics below are of the winner on balance (the red/blue tinted XG2703-GS). The brand doesn't matter. It could have been an XB271HU or a PG279Q or any of the AUO M270s. I was just buying whichever one was cheapest at the time.


----------



## Leopardi69

rang0 said:


> Hey man, if you stare at your monitor with white background do you also notice that one side is a bit cooler(like bluish) and the other side is more yellowish but with normal transition ofc... That's the color temperature inconsistency i suppose? Because i have noticed it on my XB!


jhaze84 I used to get that green line too. I believe it's some defect that requires you to send it in for a firmware upgrade. I just overclocked my panel to 165hz about a year ago and never saw it again, seems to be the case for most people.


----------



## EarlZ

Most if not all of these AU optrinics AMVA panels have a 2 tone display and vary from unit to unit and also depends on how sensitive the user is to color changes. I havent seen absolutely uniform panel.


----------



## rang0

Leopardi69 said:


> jhaze84 I used to get that green line too. I believe it's some defect that requires you to send it in for a firmware upgrade. I just overclocked my panel to 165hz about a year ago and never saw it again, seems to be the case for most people.


I think you didn't mean to quote me?


----------



## Determ

rang0 said:


> Hey man, if you stare at your monitor with white background do you also notice that one side is a bit cooler(like bluish) and the other side is more yellowish but with normal transition ofc... That's the color temperature inconsistency i suppose? Because i have noticed it on my XB!


Ye that's what I had also =)


----------



## Determ

ok, got my new monitor today. Everything was perfect before I noticed a completely unexpected problem. It's the first time I see stuff like this.

So if I open a bright window on the screen (bright and big, small windows dont do it)- I see darker tone under that window. If I drag the window- this "shadow will follow" 
What in a world is that?

(attached a slightly exaggerated example that I made in photoshop)


----------



## rang0

Determ said:


> Ye that's what I had also =)


Well then i guess everyone has that to some degree, dunno why it is like that? ? :{


----------



## supermiguel

im about to pull the trigger on this monitor, any reason not to get it? i will mainly use it for gaming. im between this one and the PG278QR


----------



## 12345us3r

Yes, the monitor sucks in dark scenes.


----------



## SilenMar

supermiguel said:


> im about to pull the trigger on this monitor, any reason not to get it? i will mainly use it for gaming. im between this one and the PG278QR


the black and white level is limited, you can't see clearly in the dark scene. Somebody in this forum once told me the color of this monitor is accurate. Maybe it is relatively true to his calibrator. But when comes to gaming in a situation where you can't spot an enemy hiding in the dark, this monitor is particularly terrible at gaming tbh. And that guy was too shy to show his calibrated black and white level which means exactly how darker this monitor looks like compared to others.


----------



## supermiguel

SilenMar said:


> the black and white level is limited, you can't see clearly in the dark scene. Somebody in this forum once told me the color of this monitor is accurate. Maybe it is relatively true to his calibrator. But when comes to gaming in a situation where you can't spot an enemy hiding in the dark, this monitor is particularly terrible at gaming tbh. And that guy was too shy to show his calibrated black and white level which means exactly how darker this monitor looks like compared to others.


so what monitor you guys recommend?


----------



## SilenMar

I would like to hold on to the end of May because a series of new monitors is coming up. It gets more refresh rate and HDR. Meanwhile, a new graphics card like GTX1180 comes up in June, which should be enough to boost up framerates. So I expect Benq would eventually make a new monitor with a blur-reduction 240Hz 21:9 VA panel 
And Gsync is really not important. As long as your monitor refresh rate is high, you won't notice screen tear.


----------



## boredgunner

SilenMar said:


> As long as your monitor refresh rate is high, you won't notice screen tear.


This is completely false. I find screen tearing just as evident at 200 FPS @ 120 Hz as it is at any frame rate at 60 Hz. If anything, laggy low frame rates help obscure it more as a higher refresh/frame rate image is more smooth so the slightest disturbance will ruin it even more.

Although I do agree that G-SYNC is not the most important thing in the world, blur reduction is far more important. I was okay with ditching G-SYNC for my 3440 x 1440 100 Hz monitor, although I would want it for a 4k high refresh rate monitor since frame rates will vary more.


----------



## JackCY

jhaze84 said:


> My XB271HU has a green sliver of panel exposed between the bezel and edge of the case. It's very noticeable in daylight but not so much in low light. It's only on the left edge of the monitor. Has anyone seen this before? Is it worth worrying about? I just bought the monitor so I am in my return period. The monitor seems pretty good otherwise. No dead pixels, no backlight bleed, some IPS glow.


Some of these Acers can have a bit of visible internal panel frame or edge light? between panel black on screen border and plastic frame. I'm not sure it was one of these Acers or AG322QCX where it shined a bit of light through that slit. You could take a fine "sharpie" and paint over it but if it's leaking light it gets more difficult to "fix" and the panel probably has other issues as well if it's leaking light like that.



rang0 said:


> Hey man, if you stare at your monitor with white background do you also notice that one side is a bit cooler(like bluish) and the other side is more yellowish but with normal transition ofc... That's the color temperature inconsistency i suppose? Because i have noticed it on my XB!


All AUO M270 have that to some degree, golden samples exist for reviewers not end users.



Determ said:


> ok, got my new monitor today. Everything was perfect before I noticed a completely unexpected problem. It's the first time I see stuff like this.
> 
> So if I open a bright window on the screen (bright and big, small windows dont do it)- I see darker tone under that window. If I drag the window- this "shadow will follow"
> What in a world is that?
> 
> (attached a slightly exaggerated example that I made in photoshop)


I would say it's called a shadow in your Operating system's desktop environment. 



supermiguel said:


> so what monitor you guys recommend?


None. As cheap as you can get that fills your needs. Or get an OLED TV.

Right now my believe more and more is that companies skipped the winter show to show off monitors at least some did and there might be some new stuff coming in summer instead. There are discounts for monitors for some time now, rumors some are out of production, it's possible they are trying to clear the warehouses right now before announcing new products. Of course distributors and manufacturers that know do not want to say, they want to sell old junk first.



boredgunner said:


> This is completely false. I find screen tearing just as evident at 200 FPS @ 120 Hz as it is at any frame rate at 60 Hz. If anything, laggy low frame rates help obscure it more as a higher refresh/frame rate image is more smooth so the slightest disturbance will ruin it even more.
> 
> Although I do agree that G-SYNC is not the most important thing in the world, blur reduction is far more important. I was okay with ditching G-SYNC for my 3440 x 1440 100 Hz monitor, although I would want it for a 4k high refresh rate monitor since frame rates will vary more.


Tearing is visible even at 144Hz and higher Hz can indeed make it more noticeable, because science! Having high FPS at any refresh rate is key to minimizing tearing, refresh rate is not really relevant for minimizing tearing. The only thing that can help is adaptive sync aka the Vsync they should have made in the first place but botched even now, nice if only it would work in 0-max refresh range as it should and didn't have flickering or dependence on fullscreen vs windowed mode and other unrelated nonsense.


----------



## SilenMar

boredgunner said:


> This is completely false. I find screen tearing just as evident at 200 FPS @ 120 Hz as it is at any frame rate at 60 Hz. If anything, laggy low frame rates help obscure it more as a higher refresh/frame rate image is more smooth so the slightest disturbance will ruin it even more.
> 
> Although I do agree that G-SYNC is not the most important thing in the world, blur reduction is far more important. I was okay with ditching G-SYNC for my 3440 x 1440 100 Hz monitor, although I would want it for a 4k high refresh rate monitor since frame rates will vary more.


I have been using 240Hz monitors rocking at 200+fps all the time, I didn't notice the screen tear. If you have to make it happen to say that there is screen tear, yes, it will happen when the fps is high above double the refresh rate as almost 500 fps. Isn't the fps a little unrealistic just for now? As I said, I would expect a 240Hz 21:9 monitor with blur-reduction that you wouldn't notice screen tear. I didn't say it's a low fresh rate monitor with only 100Hz refresh rate which is completely not the same league of monitors. And of course, you will notice the screen tear because that monitor refresh is not high enough at all.


----------



## SilenMar

JackCY said:


> Having high FPS at any refresh rate is key to minimizing tearing


Wait, I think you just said it 180 degrees wrong.


----------



## JackCY

No I said it correctly, with higher FPS the difference between frames is smaller and as such the tear is smaller. Doesn't matter if you refresh your monitor once a minute or 1000 times a second, the tear will be equally small if they both run say equal 200fps nosync.
Sure seeing higher refresh rate and thus more different tears in same time period as a slow refresh monitor does also help hide tearing due to making each frame shown last shorter time and adding more variability of tear placement.
There are also magic numbers for each refresh rate that give the highest randomness. Such as 60Hz running 97fps, 157fps, ... 60*n+37 for n = 1,2,... That is if you want to lock your FPS, otherwise having no limit and random FPS is better as long as it stays high and doesn't stay a lot around 90 or 120 or 150 etc.


----------



## SilenMar

JackCY said:


> No I said it correctly, with higher FPS the difference between frames is smaller and as such the tear is smaller. Doesn't matter if you refresh your monitor once a minute or 1000 times a second, the tear will be equally small if they both run say equal 200fps nosync.
> Sure seeing higher refresh rate and thus more different tears in same time period as a slow refresh monitor does also help hide tearing due to making each frame shown last shorter time and adding more variability of tear placement.
> There are also magic numbers for each refresh rate that give the highest randomness. Such as 60Hz running 97fps, 157fps, ... 60*n+37 for n = 1,2,... That is if you want to lock your FPS, otherwise having no limit and random FPS is better as long as it stays high and doesn't stay a lot around 90 or 120 or 150 etc.


lol, can your eyes see it at 240Hz though?


----------



## JackCY

Having high FPS is far more important than having high refresh rate to minimize tearing and offer better overall experience. Sure higher refresh helps but 240Hz is still a total waste for most games when they cap out around 150fps no matter what hardware you throw at them due to engine bottlenecks.


----------



## nizmoz

Does this monitor IPS version have issues with screen sharpness above 100hz vs the Asus? Someone on Reddit said it's a known big issue this monitor has. First I've heard of it. I just bought this monitor from eBay for $549! Don't want to send it back if so. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gypsygib

nizmoz said:


> Does this monitor IPS version have issues with screen sharpness above 100hz vs the Asus? Someone on Reddit said it's a known big issue this monitor has. First I've heard of it. I just bought this monitor from eBay for $549! Don't want to send it back if so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Of the five I had, one had sharpness that completely failed. It was like really low quality FXAA was on everything, including windows/browsing. Two, were slightly soft but I guess acceptable, one was a bit better but still not as crisp as my PG278Q and one I'd say passed, or at least 98% passed the Lagom test and looked just as sharp as my PG278Q which passed with flying colours.

There are so many lotteries with this monitor (stuck pixels, severe uniformity issues, sharpness, excessive glow, etc.), I'd probably just recommend going with the LG 850 despite the noticeably more washed out colors, thicker AG coating, and VA typical poor(er) black/dark pixel response. Shame the LG doesn't have those vibrant TV VA colours, which I think look better than IPS. Also disappointing that no matter what lighting, you can never sit close to it due to the fisheye/washed out effect that makes you "stuck" at at least 3' feet which is pretty substantial, whereas the XB has zero glow/black level issues unless it's really dark. However, I used to say if you have to turn up saturation in NCP then the monitor isn't worth buying and it seems with the LG850 you do but the XB271hub can have so many things come wrong out of the box it's probably not worth the lottery hassle for most people. Of course some people are lucky but I bet at least 50% get a bad one, probably more. Better to just play it safe and not support these companies releasing knowingly bad product into the market.

IF you get a good XB271hub, and that's a big IF (took me 5 tries and a lot of travelling/hassle) it looks absolutely amazing for a gaming monitor during day or night. Colours are phenomenal for a non professional monitor, viewing angles are perfect, AG is very light (apparently lighter than the LG850, motion is excellent (looks cleaner than the PG278Q imo due to less overshoot and inversion and of course way better AG), and even contrast is 1200:1 plus calibrated, which is very good for IPS. At 120cd/m is really looks fantastic, even in a completely dark room with bias lighting, barely any glow from 2'4" inches back and zero bleed. Also like the fact that the only time I can't sit extremely close is at night in the very dark room as that's the only time glow appears, otherwise glow is invisible and even in a dark room, any game with health/map/infor etc in the lower right makes glow imperceptible. BUT, I'd never want to go through this experience again with any product. It's hell.

If I had to do it all over again, I'd just get an LG850 from B&H and avoid the stress.


----------



## supermiguel

Amazon had it for a bit more but easier return




nizmoz said:


> Does this monitor IPS version have issues with screen sharpness above 100hz vs the Asus? Someone on Reddit said it's a known big issue this monitor has. First I've heard of it. I just bought this monitor from eBay for $549! Don't want to send it back if so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nizmoz

supermiguel said:


> Amazon had it for a bit more but easier return


Yeah, $629 + tax, so it would be $100 more at Amazon.


----------



## gypsygib

nizmoz said:


> Yeah, $629 + tax, so it would be $100 more at Amazon.


I'd just go with the LG850 and save yourself the trouble. I think maybe <20% of people get a good XB271 on there first or 5th try. Might get good uniformity but a constellation of stuck pixel or bad sharpness. Return that and get bad uniformity but otherwise perfect. Exchange that and have no issues but excessive glow. Just keeps going on and on. The LG850 has way less issues and still looks very good and in a few circumstances better.


----------



## nizmoz

gypsygib said:


> I'd just go with the LG850 and save yourself the trouble. I think maybe <20% of people get a good XB271 on there first or 5th try. Might get good uniformity but a constellation of stuck pixel or bad sharpness. Return that and get bad uniformity but otherwise perfect. Exchange that and have no issues but excessive glow. Just keeps going on and on. The LG850 has way less issues and still looks very good and in a few circumstances better.


LG is a VA panel though, and I prefer IPS. Honestly, the LG is also having it's own issues and I see people saying they are considering leaving it for the Asus or Acer. The DPI is pretty bad on the LG as well.


----------



## merlin__36

I wasn't sure what was a great monitor so I just grabbed the top end Alienware 34 Curved Gaming Monitor | AW3418HW for $850 @ 160hz 2560 x 1080. I was going to grab the 3440 x 1440 but I wasn't sure I wanted to only get 100Hz on that model.


----------



## JackCY

34" 2560x1080px you're nuts. That should be similar PPI to 27" 1080p rubbish.


----------



## gypsygib

nizmoz said:


> LG is a VA panel though, and I prefer IPS. Honestly, the LG is also having it's own issues and I see people saying they are considering leaving it for the Asus or Acer. The DPI is pretty bad on the LG as well.



True, it's pretty much like 1080p at 24" which is kinda crappy if you're used to 27" 1440p and you're pretty limited with viewing distance. It could be weird not being able to lean in during online MP unlesss you want the fisheye effect. But, the XB271 is a serious lottery.


----------



## acquacow

Some folks were mentioning sharpness issues with the XB271... the issue is with pixel walk and clock/phase.

The reason the Lagom test has odd issues is due to the clock/phase turning black and white checkered patterns green-ish when not full-screen. This causes the blotches that you see in the blurry pics in the sharpness tests.

Looking at this page, you can see some interesting things with this monitor: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php

When I scroll down to the test chart, and have it full-screen in the browser, it's a nice even grey tone, as it should be since it's 50% black and 50% white checkerboard









Now if I scroll down farther, that story changes. The pattern tints to green 









Compared to my other monitor, it's pretty obvious, and both monitors were freshly color-calibrated with displaycal last night:









And another interesting thing, if you reduce the browser to a window, the clock-test pattern walks right out of the window to the edges of the monitor producing visual artifacts that move around with the window as you drag it around.









There has never been a sharpness issue, just some pixel clock issues that exist in high refresh monitors. Things happen when you don't let the liquid crystals fully settle.

-- Dave


----------



## nizmoz

*Received my new Acer XB271HU from NewEggs $549 deal! And I believe it's perfect!*

Got my ACER XB271HU in with a manufacturer date of Feb 2018. No dead pixels, banding or anything i can tell. The backlight bleed isn't near like my phone camera shows in person. I can honestly barely see it. It definitely feels smaller than my dell u3415w but the response is crazy fast! The BLB is actually less than my Dell monitor!

See attached all the pictures of the colors.


----------



## EarlZ

nizmoz said:


> Got my ACER XB271HU in with a manufacturer date of Feb 2018. No dead pixels, banding or anything i can tell. The backlight bleed isn't near like my phone camera shows in person. I can honestly barely see it. It definitely feels smaller than my dell u3415w but the response is crazy fast! The BLB is actually less than my Dell monitor!
> 
> See attached all the pictures of the colors.



Left side of your screen is yellowish compared to the right side


----------



## JackCY

There are some uniformity issues but it doesn't look horrible on photos. Of course reality can be different, sometimes tiny issues on photos are rather big in person.


----------



## nizmoz

Can someone recommend me calibration settings to get my colors better? Seems it's a bit bright, and yellowish.


----------



## nizmoz

EarlZ said:


> Left side of your screen is yellowish compared to the right side


It's not in person. That is from the camera.


----------



## nizmoz

JackCY said:


> There are some uniformity issues but it doesn't look horrible on photos. Of course reality can be different, sometimes tiny issues on photos are rather big in person.


I don't see any in person. The only issue I have are the colors are a bit off.


----------



## JackCY

Exactly, because from the white photo alone you have left, top and bottom yellowing, even right but only the very edge. The warm left cold right is there but yours is fairly uniform, possibly.

The yellow tinting you cannot get rid of unless you have uniform panel and use ICC profiles for software that supports it.
You can try RGB (or also 6 axis control on XF270HUA) but changing RGB always messes with gamma in my experience and you will lose some contrast.

The only way to do it right is to get one that comes factory calibrated to reasonable dE <2 at gamma 2.2 or one that offers hardware calibration. Unfortunately the only reasonably calibrated 27" 144Hz is VA from Samsung C27HG70 and you cannot get a defect free one no matter how hard you try it's a battle of trying to get 1 out of 20 at least. Those at <2dE have almost no yellowing and look quite nice but the one I had with that good dE was defective as were all other of 5.

No idea who else does a reasonable factory calibration per unit on their 100Hz+ monitors.

You can play with RGB controls but you'll for sure make something else worse. It's not the same as having it well hardware calibrated.


----------



## gypsygib

nizmoz said:


> Can someone recommend me calibration settings to get my colors better? Seems it's a bit bright, and yellowish.


Set colors to "user" and lower green a bit, maybe red. Make sure gamma is at 2.2.


----------



## acquacow

I can just link you guys my calibration files and you can use them. Might be better than what you are looking at currently.


----------



## Yviena

If anyone has access to a spectrometer can they please make a CCSS file of the XB271HU if they own it and upload it to
https://colorimetercorrections.displaycal.net/ as it seems the WLED correction of i1d3 gives a greenish cast when color temp is calibrated to 6504k.


----------



## EarlZ

nizmoz said:


> It's not in person. That is from the camera.


From what Ive noticed it is fairly hard to capture this on camera and it always appears to be far less of a problem on photos, Im still gonna say your panel is warmer to the left side and quite evdent on the photo. Maybe snap a photo with 2 windows explorer side by side?


----------



## acquacow

Here's my latest calibration file from last week

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1Ngqb6WijVNNbjI4gf8ESxt_gue7SBdpS?usp=sharing

Calibrated for 6500k
Brightness: 35
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 2.2
Color Temp: User
R Gain 97
G Gain 98
B Gain 99

-- Dave


----------



## Kently

Hey guys, I've got a question that someone here might be able to help me with. The other day, like the stupid klutz I am, I spilled my drink all over my desk. Several drops of it got onto my predator, but I didn't think much of it and cleaned it all off. Since then, my OSD is unusuable, because only one button works. At times, it will appear on its own and start cycling through the menus. 

This leads me to believe that some water got into the button circuitry and is shorting stuff out. Is there a guide on how to disassemble the monitor and get access to those parts? I know you're supposed to begin by removing the 4 screws by the VESA mount and the one behind the predator logo, as described on page 252 of this thread, but I can't seem to figure out what to do from there. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Stinks to ruin expensive hardware with stupid klutziness. Here's to hoping I can fix it.


----------



## Barefooter

Kently said:


> Hey guys, I've got a question that someone here might be able to help me with. The other day, like the stupid klutz I am, I spilled my drink all over my desk. Several drops of it got onto my predator, but I didn't think much of it and cleaned it all off. Since then, my OSD is unusuable, because only one button works. At times, it will appear on its own and start cycling through the menus.
> 
> This leads me to believe that some water got into the button circuitry and is shorting stuff out. Is there a guide on how to disassemble the monitor and get access to those parts? I know you're supposed to begin by removing the 4 screws by the VESA mount and the one behind the predator logo, as described on page 252 of this thread, but I can't seem to figure out what to do from there.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Stinks to ruin expensive hardware with stupid klutziness. Here's to hoping I can fix it.


I would unplug the monitor and leave it set for a week or two and then try it again before I would try disassembling it.

Hopefully you have an extra monitor to used in the mean time.


----------



## gypsygib

Kently said:


> Hey guys, I've got a question that someone here might be able to help me with. The other day, like the stupid klutz I am, I spilled my drink all over my desk. Several drops of it got onto my predator, but I didn't think much of it and cleaned it all off. Since then, my OSD is unusuable, because only one button works. At times, it will appear on its own and start cycling through the menus.
> 
> This leads me to believe that some water got into the button circuitry and is shorting stuff out. Is there a guide on how to disassemble the monitor and get access to those parts? I know you're supposed to begin by removing the 4 screws by the VESA mount and the one behind the predator logo, as described on page 252 of this thread, but I can't seem to figure out what to do from there.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Stinks to ruin expensive hardware with stupid klutziness. Here's to hoping I can fix it.





Barefooter said:


> I would unplug the monitor and leave it set for a week or two and then try it again before I would try disassembling it.
> 
> Hopefully you have an extra monitor to used in the mean time.


Definitely this. My buddy left a stereo outside in the rain once, tried turning it on and it was completely messed up. He left is out in the sun for a few day and it worked perfectly fine again.


----------



## nizmoz

acquacow said:


> Here's my latest calibration file from last week
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1Ngqb6WijVNNbjI4gf8ESxt_gue7SBdpS?usp=sharing
> 
> Calibrated for 6500k
> Brightness: 35
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2
> Color Temp: User
> R Gain 97
> G Gain 98
> B Gain 99
> 
> -- Dave


I put the icm in, and didn't see it changed. Seems a little dark?


----------



## acquacow

nizmoz said:


> I put the icm in, and didn't see it changed. Seems a little dark?


Did you set it default? Gotta set it in the windows color management control panel and device preferences. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Yviena

nizmoz said:


> I put the icm in, and didn't see it changed. Seems a little dark?


Don't bother using icc/icm profiles that are profiled for another monitor even if it is the same panel as the gamma curve/color temp/brightenss is gonna be wrong.


----------



## Phixit

Sharpness test is failing miserably at 144/165Hz on my new XB271HU. I need to set it to 100Hz and it is getting a bit better.

As I understand, there is no way to set the sharpness on this monitor. I'm still wondering if I'll return it and get a .. I don't know. There isn't much choice right now. The only G-SYNC viable option would be a AW3418DW at $1700 CAD, X34P isn't available in Canada yet.


----------



## acquacow

Phixit said:


> Sharpness test is failing miserably at 144/165Hz on my new XB271HU. I need to set it to 100Hz and it is getting a bit better.
> 
> As I understand, there is no way to set the sharpness on this monitor. I'm still wondering if I'll return it and get a .. I don't know. There isn't much choice right now. The only G-SYNC viable option would be a AW3418DW at $1700 CAD, X34P isn't available in Canada yet.


Did you read my posts? There's nothing wrong with the sharpness of the monitor. The "test" is failing due to pixel clock issues that come with high refresh monitors.

You won't see these issues under normal usage.


----------



## nizmoz

acquacow said:


> Did you set it default? Gotta set it in the windows color management control panel and device preferences.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I did.


----------



## nizmoz

Phixit said:


> Sharpness test is failing miserably at 144/165Hz on my new XB271HU. I need to set it to 100Hz and it is getting a bit better.
> 
> As I understand, there is no way to set the sharpness on this monitor. I'm still wondering if I'll return it and get a .. I don't know. There isn't much choice right now. The only G-SYNC viable option would be a AW3418DW at $1700 CAD, X34P isn't available in Canada yet.


LOL. There is no sharpness issue with this monitor. Read the other gentleman's response to you.


----------



## Kently

gypsygib said:


> Definitely this. My buddy left a stereo outside in the rain once, tried turning it on and it was completely messed up. He left is out in the sun for a few day and it worked perfectly fine again.


Well, it's been about two weeks and no luck. I really think I'm going to need to get the back panel off of it to try and see if perhaps there's a moisture trap or blown cap. Anyone know how this might be done? Any and all help is VERY appreciated!


----------



## Subzero11

Just bought the XB271HU. I have a line down the middle of the screen but it's only happen once so far. They've have talked about it on the official Acer forums.

https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/418751/line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image

It's happen to me once so far, all I had to do was turn off the monitor and then turn back on. On the last page the ACER representative said it's been fixed and no Predator XB271HU in 2018 will have this issue. It's BS cause my new Predator XB271HU was made in March 2018 and it's done it once already. This same problem happen to me a month ago when I tried the DELL S2716DG and that monitor is also a 144Hz G-sync too. What do you think I should do ? I luck out I believe with this panel cause there's only a little bit of BLB and it's quite small. I just don't think me getting another one will fix anything and possible I'll get a worse one with more BLB. please advise thanks


----------



## OwnedINC

For anyone who hasn't seen yet, these are on-sale on newegg ($599 -50 if you have their email code)


----------



## Subzero11

Micro-center has it at $599 and no coupon needed and I think it may be that price for good.


----------



## Malinkadink

Subzero11 said:


> Micro-center has it at $599 and no coupon needed and I think it may be that price for good.


Yep, been that price for months, its a permanent price drop at least from Microcenter who tends to always have the best prices to stay competitive. Now if only they'd do a temporarily sale on it for $499.99


----------



## acquacow

Subzero11 said:


> Just bought the XB271HU. I have a line down the middle of the screen but it's only happen once so far. They've have talked about it on the official Acer forums.
> 
> https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/418751/line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image
> 
> It's happen to me once so far, all I had to do was turn off the monitor and then turn back on. On the last page the ACER representative said it's been fixed and no Predator XB271HU in 2018 will have this issue. It's BS cause my new Predator XB271HU was made in March 2018 and it's done it once already. This same problem happen to me a month ago when I tried the DELL S2716DG and that monitor is also a 144Hz G-sync too. What do you think I should do ? I luck out I believe with this panel cause there's only a little bit of BLB and it's quite small. I just don't think me getting another one will fix anything and possible I'll get a worse one with more BLB. please advise thanks


Weird, I run at 120Hz and Gsync and have never had any issues. Only running at 120 to give the video card a break (980Ti) when playing games like PUBG so that it doesn't go above 120FPS and keeps the card a bit cooler.


----------



## Yviena

Seems the XB271hu is somewhat temperature sensitive as I get better contrast ratio and gamma/gray balance, and I believe I noticed a tiny bit less overdrive artifacts when a fan blows toward the desk now that ambient room temp is 25-26c, if possible keeping ambient temperature at 21-22c seems best.

Color temperature also goes up somewhat the warmer it is.


----------



## Cakefish

After going through three(!) AOC AG271QG monitors with excessive backlight bleeding (and a faulty Dell S2417DG with artifacting/banding) I think I've finally managed to get a semi-decent panel with Acer on the first try!

100% brightness, black screen:


Spoiler















50% brightness, black screen:


Spoiler















50% brightness, watchinga dark scene in Westworld:


Spoiler















From what I've seen online this isn't too bad regarding the backlight bleeding as far as IPS monitors go?


----------



## acquacow

50% is still too much brightness for average indoor viewing.

35% is about 120cd/m2, which is recommended for best contrast/color accuracy.


----------



## Yviena

Actually exactly 118-122 CD/m2 according to the 3 xb271hu I exchanged before getting a good one is between 20-25% with mine being 22.

Another tip is to adjust the green gain to at least 96 as this gives you very close to 100% SRGB gamut coverage while 100 100 100 is around 96% SRGB


----------



## Phaelynar

Super random question but...

Any of you not using the included stand and would part with it? I hate the one that came with the original XB270HU.


----------



## Subzero11

Can someone please give me there settings for the user mode for the most accurate colors ? Right out of the box I personally found there was a slight yellow tint to the whites. Anyway so far I've tried R96/G93/B100 and also tired R100/G96/B100. Thanks


----------



## hemon

Subzero11 said:


> Can someone please give me there settings for the user mode for the most accurate colors ? Right out of the box I personally found there was a slight yellow tint to the whites. Anyway so far I've tried R96/G93/B100 and also tired R100/G96/B100. Thanks


Try this: 

R: 85
G: 83
B: 100


----------



## acquacow

hemon said:


> Try this:
> 
> R: 85
> G: 83
> B: 100


That's really dependent on the color temp you are trying to achieve. 

On mine, to reach 6500K, the RGB settings were 
R: 97
G: 98
B: 99

You don't wan to drop down in the 80s, you'll lose a lot of gamut coverage that way.

-- Dave


----------



## Subzero11

acquacow said:


> That's really dependent on the color temp you are trying to achieve.
> 
> On mine, to reach 6500K, the RGB settings were
> R: 97
> G: 98
> B: 99
> 
> You don't wan to drop down in the 80s, you'll lose a lot of gamut coverage that way.
> 
> -- Dave



By the way my XB271HU is pretty new with manufacturing date of 3/2018, I guess my question is can calibration settings change say for a new XB271HU compared to one made two years ago ? Your settings R: 97 G: 98 B: 99 I'll try these soon when I'm not so much working, probably Monday or Tuesday. Were these done by the just eyeing it or some tools were used ? will these give me pretty close to 100% ? Thanks


----------



## acquacow

Subzero11 said:


> By the way my XB271HU is pretty new with manufacturing date of 3/2018, I guess my question is can calibration settings change say for a new XB271HU compared to one made two years ago ? Your settings R: 97 G: 98 B: 99 I'll try these soon when I'm not so much working, probably Monday or Tuesday. Were these done by the just eyeing it or some tools were used ? will these give me pretty close to 100% ? Thanks


I'm 100% sure that settings/calibration will be slightly different for every single panel/install.

I calibrated mine with a Spyder 3 colorimeter with ArgyII and DisplayCAL for calibration. 

I'm also sure that each calibration will be slightly different, even when performed with the same hardware.

-- Dave


----------



## hemon

acquacow said:


> I'm 100% sure that settings/calibration will be slightly different for every single panel/install.
> 
> I calibrated mine with a Spyder 3 colorimeter with ArgyII and DisplayCAL for calibration.
> 
> I'm also sure that each calibration will be slightly different, even when performed with the same hardware.
> 
> -- Dave


That's true, I saw this on 3 Acer and 4 Samsung…

By the way, you're right about my color setting. I change it in 94-91-99 (https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/acer/predator-xb271hu#comparison_1468) and it is better.

Just for info: I had here the BenQ EW277HDR for the PS4. Man, I never thought that such a cheap monitor could have better overall image quality (contrast, of course, and colors are clear more "pop-up"; also the input lag is almost the same – if not the same – and I found no problems with responsiveness, I noticed no ghosting etc.) than the Acer! I also tested both monitors with the PS4 parallel with a HDMI splitter. I can just say that the Acer, also if not at a native resolution, has an image quality with the PS4 as if it were native – and this is different as if I use 1080p on PC. I wonder how this could be possible for the PS4 does not support WQHD monitors?! I just can notice no differences


----------



## Yviena

hemon said:


> That's true, I saw this on 3 Acer and 4 Samsung…
> 
> By the way, you're right about my color setting. I change it in 94-91-99 (https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/acer/predator-xb271hu#comparison_1468) and it is better.
> 
> Just for info: I had here the BenQ EW277HDR for the PS4. Man, I never thought that such a cheap monitor could have better overall image quality (contrast, of course, and colors are clear more "pop-up"; also the input lag is almost the same – if not the same – and I found no problems with responsiveness, I noticed no ghosting etc.) than the Acer! I also tested both monitors with the PS4 parallel with a HDMI splitter. I can just say that the Acer, also if not at a native resolution, has an image quality with the PS4 as if it were native – and this is different as if I use 1080p on PC. I wonder how this could be possible for the PS4 does not support WQHD monitors?! I just can notice no differences


Try 100/96/100 or 99/94/99 this gave me a white temp very close to D65 coordinates using the newer CIE 2012 observer in dispcal..


----------



## Subzero11

hemon said:


> That's true, I saw this on 3 Acer and 4 Samsung…
> 
> By the way, you're right about my color setting. I change it in 94-91-99 (https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/acer/predator-xb271hu#comparison_1468) and it is better.
> 
> Just for info: I had here the BenQ EW277HDR for the PS4. Man, I never thought that such a cheap monitor could have better overall image quality (contrast, of course, and colors are clear more "pop-up"; also the input lag is almost the same – if not the same – and I found no problems with responsiveness, I noticed no ghosting etc.) than the Acer! I also tested both monitors with the PS4 parallel with a HDMI splitter. I can just say that the Acer, also if not at a native resolution, has an image quality with the PS4 as if it were native – and this is different as if I use 1080p on PC. I wonder how this could be possible for the PS4 does not support WQHD monitors?! I just can notice no differences



Not sure what your trying to say comparing BenQ EW277HDR to a high end XB271HU using a PS4 ??, which really shouldn't be done. The Benq has a PPI 81 that's horrible and I would never use that as a PC monitor. I don't know how anybody can use a 27" at 1080p, 24" should be the max for 1080p. Should be fine for PS4 but that's it really and even then I'd want to sit back. If I would be a console gamer I would get at least a 40" 4K TV.


----------



## Subzero11

Yviena said:


> Actually exactly 118-122 CD/m2 according to the 3 xb271hu I exchanged before getting a good one is between 20-25% with mine being 22.
> 
> Another tip is to adjust the green gain to at least 96 as this gives you very close to 100% SRGB gamut coverage while 100 100 100 is around 96% SRGB



Well I think I've finally settled on R99/G96/B100 I think it looks the best just by eyeing without any tools, a close second place was R100/G96/B100. Thanks for the help everybody.


----------



## lorenzose

Hi XB271HU owners! I'm trying to convince myself to buy the same monitor and I would like your feedback (preferably for those using the XB271HU for 2 years or more) regarding the performance and build. Does it still perform the same as Day 1? Have there been a lot of issues with the monitor through the years?

I've read a lot of reviews about the XB271HU but I have not heard anything if it does stand well against the test of time.


----------



## Shardnax

I've had my XB270HU, the predecessor of this without the 165hz OC and some OSD changes, since May '15 and it's been doing alright. How much can you pick one up for?


----------



## Barefooter

lorenzose said:


> Hi XB271HU owners! I'm trying to convince myself to buy the same monitor and I would like your feedback (preferably for those using the XB271HU for 2 years or more) regarding the performance and build. Does it still perform the same as Day 1? Have there been a lot of issues with the monitor through the years?
> 
> I've read a lot of reviews about the XB271HU but I have not heard anything if it does stand well against the test of time.


I've had mine since February of 2016. I still really like this monitor, and it still performs as well as the day I bought it.


----------



## Juicymon

*Brightness Issue*

I've noticed people posting their calibrations and settings, and seen quite a few people saying their brightness is around 25-50. I received my monitor 5/26/18 and I am currently using 100 brightness but it seem kinda lacking in brightness. Anyone having an issue like this?


----------



## Shardnax

Juicymon said:


> I've noticed people posting their calibrations and settings, and seen quite a few people saying their brightness is around 25-50. I received my monitor 5/26/18 and I am currently using 100 brightness but it seem kinda lacking in brightness. Anyone having an issue like this?


Are you in a room with lots of sunlight or that's brightly lit? It's impossible to know how bright yours is without a meter or a monitor you know the brightness of to make an approximation. It should be around 300 - 320 cd/m2 which is fairly bright.


----------



## lorenzose

Shardnax said:


> I've had my XB270HU, the predecessor of this without the 165hz OC and some OSD changes, since May '15 and it's been doing alright. How much can you pick one up for?





Barefooter said:


> I've had mine since February of 2016. I still really like this monitor, and it still performs as well as the day I bought it.


Thanks guys. I might pick-up one up at my next salary with approval from my GF haha
@Shardnax I can pick it up locally at about USD 685.00. Local selling prices in my country are quite high due to taxes and shipping fees which sellers pass on.


----------



## Shardnax

You might want to wait it out and see if they drop the price when the 4K HDR monitors launch. I'd suggest demoing it if you can and make sure they have a nice return policy in case you get a bad one.


----------



## Yviena

Here's my gamma curve calibration for anyone interested in trying it out, most of the XB271HU monitors i calibrated for friends/family had a average curve of 2.0 gamma so even if this profile is not custom tuned for your particular sample it should still be much closer to 2.22 Gamma. 

BTW DO NOT USE windows for loading the icc profile, windows has a bug where it truncates the vcgt leading to less accuracy , download DisplayCAL import the icc profile and let DisplayCAL loader handle the loading of gamma correction instead.

https://www90.zippyshare.com/v/5svsGcxi/file.html


----------



## Leopardi

Yviena said:


> Here's my gamma curve calibration for anyone interested in trying it out, most of the XB271HU monitors i calibrated for friends/family had a average curve of 2.0 gamma


That's what I don't get with these Acer monitors. Why won't they at least include that one more option for 2.4 gamma to achieve closer to 2.2 gamma?


----------



## gypsygib

Yviena said:


> Here's my gamma curve calibration for anyone interested in trying it out, most of the XB271HU monitors i calibrated for friends/family had a average curve of 2.0 gamma so even if this profile is not custom tuned for your particular sample it should still be much closer to 2.22 Gamma.
> 
> BTW DO NOT USE windows for loading the icc profile, windows has a bug where it truncates the vcgt leading to less accuracy , download DisplayCAL import the icc profile and let DisplayCAL loader handle the loading of gamma correction instead.
> 
> https://www90.zippyshare.com/v/5svsGcxi/file.html


That's interesting, of the 5 XB271hu's I had, the lowest was 2.15 I think, the rest were between 2.18 to 2.3 at default settings using a ColorMunki Display and displaycal


----------



## bloodyredd

What calibrating applications/programs do people use for this monitor? I'm thinking of buying one soon.


----------



## boredgunner

bloodyredd said:


> What calibrating applications/programs do people use for this monitor? I'm thinking of buying one soon.


Not that I calibrated this monitor specifically, but I always just use DisplayCAL with my i1Display Pro.


----------



## acquacow

DisplayCAL/ArgyII with a datacolor Spyder 3.


----------



## Yviena

gypsygib said:


> That's interesting, of the 5 XB271hu's I had, the lowest was 2.15 I think, the rest were between 2.18 to 2.3 at default settings using a ColorMunki Display and displaycal


This just confirms how much of a **** show the QC is on these monitors when gamma one of the most important aspects for IQ is all over the place.

I wonder if i should maybe RMA my sample because of the 2.0 gamma but i'm unsure if they will accept that as valid reason.


----------



## 0dium

</>


----------



## JackCY

Do what you want to do.

Most monitors these days have a buzz in some situation sometimes worse sometimes better depending on design and affects all units.
I have not had issues with XF270HUAs buzzing audibly at me on 144Hz.


----------



## davidm71

Hi guys,

Having a minor audio problem with the XB271HU. I am trying to play audio through the speakers on the monitor from my sound card which as far as I know is working as my headphone port works and when I plug the other ports in the port sensing part of my speaker configuration app correctly recognizes which port is being used. Furthermore I can get sound through the displayport connection which won't work when the external port is being used. So not sure whats going on? Maybe the external speakers get disabled when a displayport device is being used?? Faulty audio port?

Thanks


----------



## JackCY

I can't even decipher what you wrote.

Disconnect all your audio devices and leave only monitor connected via DP, enable audio output to the monitor via DP in sound settings of your OS, make sure sound is not muted on monitor or lowered to minimum volume, done, it should play.


----------



## acquacow

davidm71 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Having a minor audio problem with the XB271HU. I am trying to play audio through the speakers on the monitor from my sound card which as far as I know is working as my headphone port works and when I plug the other ports in the port sensing part of my speaker configuration app correctly recognizes which port is being used. Furthermore I can get sound through the displayport connection which won't work when the external port is being used. So not sure whats going on? Maybe the external speakers get disabled when a displayport device is being used?? Faulty audio port?
> 
> Thanks


If you want audio to come out of the monitor, you need to right click on your volume icon in your task bar, go to playback devices, and select the monitor as default.

If you want audio to come out of your soundcard, you need top right click on your volume icon in your task bar, go to playback devices, and select your soundcard as default.


----------



## davidm71

I figured out why I wasn't getting sound out of the speakers from 3.5mm port on the monitor. Thats not an input port at all! Its a headphone output jack! Just hope I didnt break anything plugging the cable backwards.


----------



## acquacow

davidm71 said:


> I figured out why I wasn't getting sound out of the speakers from 3.5mm port on the monitor. Thats not an input port at all! Its a headphone output jack! Just hope I didnt break anything plugging the cable backwards.


Correct. Audio comes in via HDMI or Displayport.

You won't break anything.


----------



## mksteez

Planning on getting this monitor. Will I be able to enable 144hz/165z with a GTX 780?


----------



## acquacow

mksteez said:


> Planning on getting this monitor. Will I be able to enable 144hz/165z with a GTX 780?


You can, but you might not have enough gpu power to hit 144+fps with some games.

Older games might be fine, but forget things like pubg. You'll have to stick to faster titles like csgo, fortnite, rocket league... 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Barefooter

mksteez said:


> Planning on getting this monitor. Will I be able to enable 144hz/165z with a GTX 780?


I seem to remember the GTX 780 series was limited to either 120Hz or 144Hz, but I can't find any verification of that right now.


----------



## mksteez

Barefooter said:


> I seem to remember the GTX 780 series was limited to either 120Hz or 144Hz, but I can't find any verification of that right now.


I read that somewhere also when looking up reviews for this monitor. I wanted to make sure before I pull the trigger.

Is this still the monitor to get ? Not ready to jump on 4k anytime soon.



acquacow said:


> You can, but you might not have enough gpu power to hit 144+fps with some games.
> 
> Older games might be fine, but forget things like pubg. You'll have to stick to faster titles like csgo, fortnite, rocket league...
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Only playing fornite right now and planning on upgrading to a 1080Ti or newer card by fall.

But like @Barefooter said, I read somewhere that the 780 can only enable 120hz or something like that.


----------



## Barefooter

mksteez said:


> I read that somewhere also when looking up reviews for this monitor. I wanted to make sure before I pull the trigger.
> 
> *Is this still the monitor to get ?* Not ready to jump on 4k anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Only playing fornite right now and planning on upgrading to a 1080Ti or newer card by fall.
> 
> But like @Barefooter said, I read somewhere that the 780 can only enable 120hz or something like that.


I've had mine for well over two years and have been quite happy with it! In my opinion it's still the monitor to get if you don't want 4k.


----------



## Rokku

I just got mine, had it for about 3-4 days now. I love it. Ran all the test. I have zero dead pixals. I ran a few dead pixal test, and I ran them thoroughly. I tried my quick test for backlight bleed, I did't see much. I need to do a more thorough backlight bleed test though. My monitor the Acer Predator xb271hu bmiprz has a manufacturing date of April 2018. So far I' am VERY HAPPY!


----------



## mksteez

Rokku said:


> I just got mine, had it for about 3-4 days now. I love it. Ran all the test. I have zero dead pixals. I ran a few dead pixal test, and I ran them thoroughly. I tried my quick test for backlight bleed, I did't see much. I need to do a more thorough backlight bleed test though. My monitor the Acer Predator xb271hu bmiprz has a manufacturing date of April 2018. So far I' am VERY HAPPY!


Where did you purchase it?


----------



## Leopardi

Rokku said:


> I just got mine, had it for about 3-4 days now. I love it. Ran all the test. I have zero dead pixals. I ran a few dead pixal test, and I ran them thoroughly. I tried my quick test for backlight bleed, I did't see much. I need to do a more thorough backlight bleed test though. My monitor the Acer Predator xb271hu bmiprz has a manufacturing date of April 2018. So far I' am VERY HAPPY!


What gamma value did the gamma gods give you?
https://www.eizo.be/monitor-test/


----------



## EarlZ

Rokku said:


> I just got mine, had it for about 3-4 days now. I love it. Ran all the test. I have zero dead pixals. I ran a few dead pixal test, and I ran them thoroughly. I tried my quick test for backlight bleed, I did't see much. I need to do a more thorough backlight bleed test though. My monitor the Acer Predator xb271hu bmiprz has a manufacturing date of April 2018. So far I' am VERY HAPPY!


Do you know how to test for panel uniformity especially on whites ?


----------



## JackCY

Yeah make a bunch of black to white images, takes a few minutes in any graphic editor. Or you can use eizo apps but only the standalone one is reasonable quality to me, the online one has some weird gradients.

The only gamma checking with images that works reliably in my experience is on lagom.nl and similar test images. The Eizo ones always how a different number than they should. Plus lagom.nl will show it to you per channel and different brightness as well.


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> Yeah make a bunch of black to white images, takes a few minutes in any graphic editor. Or you can use eizo apps but only the standalone one is reasonable quality to me, the online one has some weird gradients.
> 
> The only gamma checking with images that works reliably in my experience is on lagom.nl and similar test images. The Eizo ones always how a different number than they should. Plus lagom.nl will show it to you per channel and different brightness as well.


I'm getting some weird results with the lagom's test image, like 1.2 or something while it's clear the display is near 2.2.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Leopardi said:


> I'm getting some weird results with the lagom's test image, like 1.2 or something while it's clear the display is near 2.2.


+1 I can never get an accurate reading from those websites, Gamma always reads way too low. My colorimetre shows a Gamma of around 2.2, which I trust more.


----------



## Leopardi

fluidzoverclock said:


> +1 I can never get an accurate reading from those websites, Gamma always reads way too low. My colorimetre shows a Gamma of around 2.2, which I trust more.


Eizos online test has been accurate for me, hasn't given me wrong readings.


----------



## batmanwcm

mksteez said:


> Where did you purchase it?


He probably bought it from Newegg while it's on sale for $550. That's where I got mine and have the same build date of April 2018.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Just picked up this monitor. It was way too washed out @ gamma 2.2 (highest gamma setting on the monitor).. I plugged in a colorimeter and ran DisplayCal. Gamma reading was 2.0, which is no where near 2.2 set in the osd - which explains the lack of vibrancy for this particular monitor. The icc profile I created in DisplayCal is doing its magic, but its a shame that they send out monitors with such a low gamma value and we have to resort to doing this.


----------



## Leopardi

fluidzoverclock said:


> Just picked up this monitor. It was way too washed out @ gamma 2.2 (highest gamma setting on the monitor).. I plugged in a colorimeter and ran DisplayCal. Gamma reading was 2.0, which is no where near 2.2 set in the osd - which explains the lack of vibrancy for this particular monitor. The icc profile I created in DisplayCal is doing its magic, but its a shame that they send out monitors with such a low gamma value and we have to resort to doing this.


I would just return it and spin the lotto again, icc profile isn't a solution for games..


----------



## firesinis

Just picked up this monitor, manufacture date April 2018. Loved the picture, used it for 5 days without noticing any pixel or uniformity problems. Today I decided to look for imperfections, and discovered my bezel on the right edge of the screen has uneven gap witdh --- it's wider near the top and bottom and narrower on the middle --- the left edge has an uniform gap from top to bottom. Here are pictures:

Top right corner: https://imgur.com/JHMu3zA
Bottom right corner: https://imgur.com/m3Xq3H4

For comparison, here's the left edge

Top left: https://imgur.com/5AENLBm
Bottom left: https://imgur.com/wlnDqDI

I was debating whether to replace it, but I found some pictures online that suggest it's not uncommon to have an uneven right edge. I also found some pictures of uniform right edges, so I don't know what to do. I have no access to a physical store that carries this model to compare it in person. 

How are your units? Are your bezels uniform or it's common to have a gap on the right side? If anyone can provide pictures, I'd be grateful.


----------



## Malinkadink

firesinis said:


> Just picked up this monitor, manufacture date April 2018. Loved the picture, used it for 5 days without noticing any pixel or uniformity problems. Today I decided to look for imperfections, and discovered my bezel on the right edge of the screen has uneven gap witdh --- it's wider near the top and bottom and narrower on the middle --- the left edge has an uniform gap from top to bottom. Here are pictures:
> 
> Top right corner: https://imgur.com/JHMu3zA
> Bottom right corner: https://imgur.com/m3Xq3H4
> 
> For comparison, here's the left edge
> 
> Top left: https://imgur.com/5AENLBm
> Bottom left: https://imgur.com/wlnDqDI
> 
> I was debating whether to replace it, but I found some pictures online that suggest it's not uncommon to have an uneven right edge. I also found some pictures of uniform right edges, so I don't know what to do. I have no access to a physical store that carries this model to compare it in person.
> 
> How are your units? Are your bezels uniform or it's common to have a gap on the right side? If anyone can provide pictures, I'd be grateful.


If the actual panel itself is free of yellow stains or stuck/dead pixels and the backlight bleed is very minimal or completely absent at the brightness you like to use then absolutely under no circumstances should you risk getting a replacement because of a cosmetic reason. You may get a new monitor that is perfect cosmetically, but the panel is absolute trash tier. Not worth it.


----------



## LunaTiC123

Malinkadink said:


> If the actual panel itself is free of yellow stains or stuck/dead pixels and the backlight bleed is very minimal or completely absent at the brightness you like to use then absolutely under no circumstances should you risk getting a replacement because of a cosmetic reason. You may get a new monitor that is perfect cosmetically, but the panel is absolute trash tier. Not worth it.


THIS! these monitors are so full of issues, you're better off keeping the one you have, not worth trying to get another one since chances are very high you are gonna get some other issue... AUO doesn't care about quality


----------



## Shardnax

Ditto on the suggestions to keep it. It's not worth caring about a cosmetic flaw if it's good otherwise.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Leopardi said:


> I would just return it and spin the lotto again, icc profile isn't a solution for games..


I found that most of my current games are working fine with the icc profile, using DisplayCals loader. Those that don't, I find usually have a brightness/gamma setting that I adjust in game. Uniformity and blb wise its much better than I've seen from past monitor purchases. I bought it second hand, the guy was selling it on after getting it repaired so sending it back may be more hassle than its worth. Thanks for your suggestion though.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Just received this monitor. March 2018 mnf. date.

Zero dead or stuck pixels.

Almost zero bleed. What very small bleed there is, is overtaken by IPS glow at ~0.7m viewing distance. IPS glow is only noticeable on black screen, black bar movies, etc. in totally dark room. It's very hard to discern in dimly lit room.

White homogeneity very good. Very slightly dimmer in areas where IPS glow would be present on black background. Nothing noticeable at all on web pages with white or near-white backgrounds.

I don't have any of the sharpness problems at high refresh rates others have talked about.

Colors are good, but obviously over-saturated because of the extended color space. SRGB mode is useless because of the extremely high, fixed minimum white brightness. I'll have to pull out the colorimeter and play with the saturation slider and 6-axis color correction.


----------



## Leopardi

Yukon Trooper said:


> Just received this monitor. March 2018 mnf. date.
> 
> Zero dead or stuck pixels.
> 
> Almost zero bleed. What very small bleed there is, is overtaken by IPS glow at ~0.7m viewing distance. IPS glow is only noticeable on black screen, black bar movies, etc. in totally dark room. It's very hard to discern in dimly lit room.
> 
> White homogeneity very good. Very slightly dimmer in areas where IPS glow would be present on black background. Nothing noticeable at all on web pages with white or near-white backgrounds.
> 
> I don't have any of the sharpness problems at high refresh rates others have talked about.
> 
> Colors are good, but obviously over-saturated because of the extended color space. SRGB mode is useless because of the extremely high, fixed minimum white brightness. I'll have to pull out the colorimeter and play with the saturation slider and 6-axis color correction.


What's your gamma? What does the eizo test say? Would be interesting to know the accuracy with the XB271HU, if you can confirm it with a colorimeter https://www.eizo.be/monitor-test/


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Did some quick measurements before bed. This is with warm color temp, 2.2 gamma in OSD. Obviously turned the brightness way down. I'll see what I can do with OSD tomorrow.


----------



## Leopardi

Yukon Trooper said:


> Did some quick measurements before bed. This is with warm color temp, 2.2 gamma in OSD. Obviously turned the brightness way down. I'll see what I can do with OSD tomorrow.


Definitely won the gamma lottery there as well. Does the eizo online test show 2.2 as the closest value?


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Leopardi said:


> Definitely won the gamma lottery there as well. Does the eizo online test show 2.2 as the closest value?


The Eizo gamma test seems to track ~90% white. It shows ~2.4-2.5 at the settings I posted, which reflects the gamma at 90% white on my measurements. Lowering the contrast to 43 from default 50 results in 2.2 on the Eizo gamma test and 2.2 @ 90% white.


----------



## Spin Cykle

I thought I'd drop by to share my experience. I purchased a XB271HU from Amazon a few days ago and I'm very torn on what to do...... 

I have 1 stuck dark pixel about 2 inches in from the bezel and half way up the left side of the screen. The pixel is stuck on green when viewed on a all white image and a dark blue/black color on a solid red background. All black background it isn't visible. You need to be about 6 inches away from the monitor to find the defect. 

Second, the black light bleed isn't terrible, but it's there. The lower right hand corner is the only visible area w/ the IPS glow in dark scenes or images. 

The million dollar question is this.. .should I return it and gamble on getting a better monitor or just deal with it? I'm leaning towards return though, I've read stories of people going through 3 or 4 monitors, only to end up with worse or the same quality of monitor.....


----------



## NewType88

@Spin Cykle I would return it, a dead/stuck pixel would drive me crazy. Can you buy this monitor locally? Id do that if you can, so returns are easier.


----------



## p0derick

Recently moved and setup my monitor anndddd i've broken it, but wondering what kind of damage it actually is before i see if i can source some spares [pictures attached]

My assumption is that the panel is broken, but found it very difficult to find any information on replacements or repair, and the Acer tech people were essentially useless.

Any advice would be wonderful?


----------



## Astreon

Yes, the panel has cracked. Panels pretty much make the bulk of the price. replacing it is just not feasible. You'll have to replace the whole monitor. M270 panels are not sold separately and even if they were, you'd probably pay more than for a new monitor anyway.


----------



## Goggelor

Got mine today. Unfortunately I seem to have noticeable BLB. Also along the right side of the screen there is a noticeable darker part. But no Dead pixels. The BLB is kind of annoying. But I'm thinking of keeping it as there don't seem to be any better options and there is a good chance I will get a worse screen if I return it. I've seen worse screens in this thread. =(


----------



## Leopardi

Goggelor said:


> Got mine today. Unfortunately I seem to have noticeable BLB. Also along the right side of the screen there is a noticeable darker part. But no Dead pixels. The BLB is kind of annoying. But I'm thinking of keeping it as there don't seem to be any better options and there is a good chance I will get a worse screen if I return it. I've seen worse screens in this thread. =(


That thing is just broken, throw it in a fire  Unless they have changed their policy and trying to get rid of crappy panels before upgrading the g-sync model as well, chances are you will get a much better unit by spinning the lottery. 

Generally there shouldn't be BLB at all visible to naked eye at 30% brightness, except maybe the lower right corner.


----------



## Goggelor

But what else can I get. I originally planned to get the LG-32gk850g because I was aware of the god awful QA on these panels. But 32 inch is just so dammed big. Playing games is fine. But watching movies is terrible due to the blb. =(


----------



## Leopardi

Goggelor said:


> But what else can I get. I originally planned to get the LG-32gk850g because I was aware of the god awful QA on these panels. But 32 inch is just so dammed big. Playing games is fine. But watching movies is terrible due to the blb. =(


Just try the XB271HU again, you will get a better one. This month theyre also going to announce the VG270UP with updated panel but no g-sync, will be interesting to see how it fares.


----------



## nonetheless

Hello, i bought this monitor a year ago and now it's starting to show some kind of "pixel clouding" (the small spot in the middle is the best illustration):



At first this was only noticeable at 144hz and started to lessen at 120hz, but now it's even visible on 60hz, which leads me to think it's a voltage/degrading problem on the thin-film transistor.
I also never used the overclocking feature.

Anyone noticed something similar on this or other displays?


----------



## HazzErza

*Sorry*

double


----------



## HazzErza

*Need help*

Hello Guys,

i just bought this Monitor, and need some help.
The problem is i have IPS Glow or BLB i dont know what it is, it goes away when im 1-2 meters away.
But its yellow and some guys always tell me glow is silver/white.

The problem is i cant send it back for a refund, acer offered me a replacment, but im scared to get a worse panel back.

What do u Guys think, is this Panel trash? And should i risk a replacment bc it can not get worse...

I made some Pictures they look like in rl.

https://www.pic-upload.de/view-35728601/DSC_0498.jpg.html

https://www.pic-upload.de/view-35728653/DSC_0494.jpg.html

https://www.pic-upload.de/view-35728606/DSC_0500.jpg.html

On the third u can see im standing on a grassland in the witcher3, and the grass on the right side looks a bit yellowish bc of the glow or BLB.


----------



## Ksi01

Hi guys! I've been reading this thread since i bought my xb271hu and it seems i haven't won the lottery yet.

The first panel i received (april 2018 build) had a noticeable vertical shadow on the right side. For that i exchanged it for these new one, March 2016 build

No dead pixels, no noticeable BLB, scratches or dust.

The only problem i have, as many of these panels do is that i have pretty bad uniformity. Warm left side (which looks like a piss stain) and blue right side. Pretty noticeable in grey-white backgrounds (like this forum).

https://imgur.com/a/0cXVV9t

Since i'm in Mexico i don't have many retailers that carry this kind of panels for easy exchange, right now i'm trying thorough bestbuy. But in any case:

Are there any IPS/VA 27''/GSYNC/ 1440/ over 120hz panels which have good/perfect uniformity for plan B (don't even care if it is Ultrawide)? Should i even keep trying? I don't care that much about BLB but a decent white uniformity i think is one of the things i deem more important.

I'm seriously thinking about buying a LG 32GK850F if i'm guaranteed a much better white/grey uniformity.


----------



## VarHyid

@HazzErza - that looks like "normal" IPS glow, it usually shows up in the bottom-right corner. Try to tilt the screen a bit if you're sitting looking at the top of the screen so the bottom-right corner won't be at an angle. Every fast IPS panel will have it, some even MUCH worse than yours so I wouldn't replace it.

@Ksi01 - all those fast IPS panels use the same AU Optronics screens so whether you go for an ASUS, Acer, AOC, Eizo or ViewSonic monitor, you may end up with the same uniformity issues. Eizo is the most expensive so maybe (!) they may have good quality control, but I never had one so I can't confirm it. I personally went through 5 ASUS monitors, then bought two Acers and the second one was/is perfect while the first one was still acceptable (WAY better than any of those ASUS screens) so whatever you choose, definitely stay away from ASUS, you have a better chance getting a good Acer.


I wouldn't recommend going 32 inches at 1440p. That's of course just my preference, but I think the pixel density of a 27 inch 1440p screen is the sweet spot. As for LG, they actually make their own panels so at one point I wanted to check their quality and bought the Alienware AW3418DW ultrawide monitor which is made by Dell, but uses an LG panel. I had high hopes for it, but... it had by far the worst uniformity I've ever seen. The right side was yellow (I made a photo: https://imgur.com/vS928zD ) while the left was white. Also, it had the worst case of yellowish IPS glow in the bottom-left corner, worse than ASUS.


----------



## rexbinary

I just picked up a XB271HU from Newegg on sale. I moved from my Samsung S34E790C Ultrawide because so many games don't have proper 21:9 support, and I wanted a faster refresh with G-Sync. I was worried I would miss the real estate, but I couldn't be happier.

This is my first IPS panel, first high refresh rate monitor, and first monitor with G-Sync. I wish I had made the move to G-Sync much sooner. I've never seen games play so smooth. The color is better on this compared to my old VA panel, and the blacks are surprisingly good coming from a VA panel.

Mine has one stuck pixel on the top right. It's bright green when the monitor powers up, but then it's gets very dim as the monitor warms up to the point it's not really noticeable. Backlight bleed seems pretty minimal, mainly deep in the corners. I think I see the IPS glow, but I'm still getting used to what I'm seeing.

Overall really happy with it though. I play mostly FPS games and playing them with 144Hz and G-Sync is lit.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Well, I've decided to return my golden sample XB271HU. After testing back-to-back for the past two weeks against an Omen 27, I just can't let go of the motion clarity of TN @ 165Hz w/ G-Sync. I'll definitely miss the color quality and light AG coating, though.


----------



## Leopardi

Yukon Trooper said:


> Well, I've decided to return my golden sample XB271HU. After testing back-to-back for the past two weeks against an Omen 27, I just can't let go of the motion clarity of TN @ 165Hz w/ G-Sync. I'll definitely miss the color quality and light AG coating, though.


You don't have the scanlines with your Omen? Wouldn't call them motion clarity, they were awful even in the 32GK850G which is supposed to be easier on the scanlines than the TN's.


----------



## 12345us3r

The BenQ Zowie XL2730 doesn't have noticeable vertical lines but a terrible coating. With that being said, TN would be my favorite without the lines. Even VA glow starts to bother me a bit. The VA glow of Samsung monitors makes like half of the screen look washed out.


----------



## Ksi01

VarHyid said:


> @HazzErza - that looks like "normal" IPS glow, it usually shows up in the bottom-right corner. Try to tilt the screen a bit if you're sitting looking at the top of the screen so the bottom-right corner won't be at an angle. Every fast IPS panel will have it, some even MUCH worse than yours so I wouldn't replace it.
> 
> @Ksi01 - all those fast IPS panels use the same AU Optronics screens so whether you go for an ASUS, Acer, AOC, Eizo or ViewSonic monitor, you may end up with the same uniformity issues. Eizo is the most expensive so maybe (!) they may have good quality control, but I never had one so I can't confirm it. I personally went through 5 ASUS monitors, then bought two Acers and the second one was/is perfect while the first one was still acceptable (WAY better than any of those ASUS screens) so whatever you choose, definitely stay away from ASUS, you have a better chance getting a good Acer.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't recommend going 32 inches at 1440p. That's of course just my preference, but I think the pixel density of a 27 inch 1440p screen is the sweet spot. As for LG, they actually make their own panels so at one point I wanted to check their quality and bought the Alienware AW3418DW ultrawide monitor which is made by Dell, but uses an LG panel. I had high hopes for it, but... it had by far the worst uniformity I've ever seen. The right side was yellow (I made a photo: https://imgur.com/vS928zD ) while the left was white. Also, it had the worst case of yellowish IPS glow in the bottom-left corner, worse than ASUS.


I ended up trading the monitor in another store which had it in stock (also it had a price drop so i could get a blackwidow with cupons!)
The new one has no extreme BLB, no dead pixels, dust or scratches. It's a January 2018 batch.

But as you said, still uniformity issues, although not as extreme as the last one. Last one had half yellow half blue, this one just has a less noticeable yellow tint on the left. I'm still thinking about keeping it. So your panel has a pretty good uniformity? Do they exist? I don't care that much about brightness uniformity, but color temperature is more annoying to me. I think i'm just gonna live with it.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Leopardi said:


> You don't have the scanlines with your Omen? Wouldn't call them motion clarity, they were awful even in the 32GK850G which is supposed to be easier on the scanlines than the TN's.


No scanlines or other high refresh rate problems on some common test patterns people have posted to expose them. Even if they were visible in some situations, I think I'd still keep the TN. The slight IPS blur or defocus is almost always present in FPS games. TN film just has a snappiness and crispness IPS film can't quite match. Hopefully LG or AUO is successful in getting ~1ms out of IPS.


----------



## Leopardi

Ksi01 said:


> I ended up trading the monitor in another store which had it in stock (also it had a price drop so i could get a blackwidow with cupons!)
> The new one has no extreme BLB, no dead pixels, dust or scratches. It's a January 2018 batch.
> 
> But as you said, still uniformity issues, although not as extreme as the last one. Last one had half yellow half blue, this one just has a less noticeable yellow tint on the left. I'm still thinking about keeping it. So your panel has a pretty good uniformity? Do they exist? I don't care that much about brightness uniformity, but color temperature is more annoying to me. I think i'm just gonna live with it.


Think about it in general use, because you just will not get a perfect uniformity out of these panels, unless LG pulls some magic trick with their upcoming panels. Especially if your gamma is sharp 2.2 and not washed out image, and no BLB. I have a slight cooler tint in the right on the XG2703-GS, but outside white test image it's practically only visible in 1 or 2 websites, and in rest of the use not.


----------



## VarHyid

Ksi01 said:


> So your panel has a pretty good uniformity? Do they exist? I don't care that much about brightness uniformity, but color temperature is more annoying to me. I think i'm just gonna live with it.


As *Leopardi* said, you won't get a genuinely perfect uniformity with those panels. You may get it if you'd go for some standard 60 Hz IPS screen, especially one from a "pro" line, made for the purpose of photo or video editing - those will be as uniform as possible, but any 120+ Hz IPS screen can have uniformity issues to some extent. I've head that this is because in order to make an IPS panel responsive enough to produce such high framerates, they have to somehow lower the thickness/depth of the pixels compared to a "normal" 60 Hz IPS panel and when they do this, they'll never able to "shave" down the entire matrix evenly. I also heard another theory that it's actually the uneven color temperature of the backlight LEDs so... who knows. Maybe it's a combination of both.

Anyway, yes, the one I have now has the best uniformity I've seen in a fast IPS panel. To be fair, it's still not perfectly uniform, but the yellowish area is soooo faint that I just can't see it unless I'll create the specific circumstances under which I could find it which would be some page with very faint gray vertical lines and while I scroll it and focus on one line THEN I can notice that roughly in the middle of the screen there's a slightly tinted area compared to the rest, but again it's not perceivable under normal use. I took a photo of it: https://imgur.com/013cuMi - maybe you can notice a yellower line in the middle? Even if you do, compare it to the photos I took earlier of one of the ASUS PG279Q screens I've had: https://imgur.com/nYcpLQa - and all 5 ASUS units had issues as bad as this one.

That said, did you previously buy any 120+ Hz IPS monitors from the other brands, especially ASUS? I'm asking because maybe if the Acer would be the first one I've got, I would consider the slight non-uniformity an issue, but because I saw 5 completely piss-yellow on the side ASUS monitors and the one Dell/Alienware with the same issue, I look at the Acer and find it to be near-perfect, knowing how bad others can get. Also, could you take a picture of your current Acer?


----------



## Ksi01

Leopardi said:


> Think about it in general use, because you just will not get a perfect uniformity out of these panels, unless LG pulls some magic trick with their upcoming panels. Especially if your gamma is sharp 2.2 and not washed out image, and no BLB. I have a slight cooler tint in the right on the XG2703-GS, but outside white test image it's practically only visible in 1 or 2 websites, and in rest of the use not.


Yeah i don't think its that critical. I mean for gaming and movies the display is really good.
This one has better uniformity that the last ones i got. I guess its about tradeoffs with these kind of panels.

About the websites, i think this is one of those that really show off the flaws in the panel haha.




VarHyid said:


> As *Leopardi* said, you won't get a genuinely perfect uniformity with those panels. You may get it if you'd go for some standard 60 Hz IPS screen, especially one from a "pro" line, made for the purpose of photo or video editing - those will be as uniform as possible, but any 120+ Hz IPS screen can have uniformity issues to some extent. I've head that this is because in order to make an IPS panel responsive enough to produce such high framerates, they have to somehow lower the thickness/depth of the pixels compared to a "normal" 60 Hz IPS panel and when they do this, they'll never able to "shave" down the entire matrix evenly. I also heard another theory that it's actually the uneven color temperature of the backlight LEDs so... who knows. Maybe it's a combination of both.
> 
> Anyway, yes, the one I have now has the best uniformity I've seen in a fast IPS panel. To be fair, it's still not perfectly uniform, but the yellowish area is soooo faint that I just can't see it unless I'll create the specific circumstances under which I could find it which would be some page with very faint gray vertical lines and while I scroll it and focus on one line THEN I can notice that roughly in the middle of the screen there's a slightly tinted area compared to the rest, but again it's not perceivable under normal use. I took a photo of it: https://imgur.com/013cuMi - maybe you can notice a yellower line in the middle? Even if you do, compare it to the photos I took earlier of one of the ASUS PG279Q screens I've had: https://imgur.com/nYcpLQa - and all 5 ASUS units had issues as bad as this one.
> 
> That said, did you previously buy any 120+ Hz IPS monitors from the other brands, especially ASUS? I'm asking because maybe if the Acer would be the first one I've got, I would consider the slight non-uniformity an issue, but because I saw 5 completely piss-yellow on the side ASUS monitors and the one Dell/Alienware with the same issue, I look at the Acer and find it to be near-perfect, knowing how bad others can get. Also, could you take a picture of your current Acer?


So the issues are in the whole production proccess and tech available now i suppose. Tradeoffs.

I'm coming from a 5 year old FULL HD IPS HP Panel ( 27xi). I've never had a high refresh monitor before so it was a pretty big jump with the whole gsync and high refresh rate.

Yours looks good! Yeah, i didn't try it with the ASUS since the acer was the model that is most common in my country.

I want to share a photo but what setting did you use in camera and for the monitor brightness? Just to compare.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

I also have slight yellowing on the left side. Only really noticeable on light background websites, and of course if you scale your document programs fullscreen. For fullscreen media content it's a complete non-issue. 

I definitely wouldn't try chasing perfect white uniformity on these displays. If it's subtle and you have an otherwise good display, you'll probably regret going down that road.


----------



## VarHyid

Yukon Trooper said:


> If it's subtle (...)


 Exactly. I'm sure if you'd take a colorimeter and measure the color temperature of any screen, it won't be EXACTLY the same across the entire screen. The question is - how much different would it be and if the difference is so small that you can barely see it and/or it just doesn't bother you then you're good 




Ksi01 said:


> I want to share a photo but what setting did you use in camera and for the monitor brightness? Just to compare.


My monitor's brightness is set to 12 and contrast to 22, but this doesn't matter because in the ASUS monitors I had the discoloration was so bad it wouldn't matter how you set up the screen, half or parts of it would always be significantly different from the rest.

As for camera settings - I'd also say it doesn't really matter because we're not trying to see the general color temperature or brightness of the screen, only whether it's different from one area to another so even if you'd take a picture where the whole screen appears yellow, the question would be - is it the same yellow across the screen or is it different in some areas.

BTW, I took the pic with an iPhone 7 using the ProCamera app which gives me the option to go full manual, but the only thing I adjusted manually was the white balance. Again, even if you would go full auto, if there's major discoloration, we'd see it easily. If we won't, then it's not major


----------



## HazzErza

Ty Ksi01 for your opinion.

Would be pleased if some more guys could tell me if i should keep this Screen or replace it, acer offered me a replacment(looks like i talked very well(huge ips GLOW very huge xD) he left a notice for the repair team to just replace my panel, without seeing any pictures)... but im just scared that ill get a worse panel back.


All pictures are made with low ISO from about 65 cm, screen position about 100° degree and with 40% Brightness 50% Contrast. Pictures are very accurate with what i see with my eyes.

White uniformity etc. is not bad i dont notice much, and i dont have much BLB, just a lil bit at the corners, only the strong IPS Glow in the bottom right corner is a bit annoying because it makes the corner a bit yellow...grassland or so doenst look green in the corner, u can see that on the witcher3 picture. Is this rly Normal Glow or do i have a bad bottom corner.

Whats the chance to get a better one? Or better question: Do u think this panel is midrange, trash or good?

Ty to all Peopels that help me with their Opinion,its a rly hard decision for me, i would have sent it back but the Screen came with delay so i had only one stressed Day to test it befor my Vacation.

https://imgur.com/a/OXiricw

Picture made with Automatic( overexposed): https://imgur.com/Aq6HgjJ


----------



## VarHyid

HazzErza said:


> 40% Brightness 50% Contrast.


Do you always use your monitor in a very bright room where the sun shines towards the screen all the time? If not, do yourself a favor and turn those settings down otherwise you'll always expose any glow or BLB you'll have.

I play in a rather dark room so having brightness at 12% and contrast at 22% is enough for me. If I'd go above 30% my eyes would hurt. If your room is always in sunlight, you may of course want the brightness maybe at 30, but 40 + contrast at 50? Try to turn this down and see if the glow is still so bad.

Also, you've said you've used low ISO - how low exactly? I took two pictures of my monitor with ISO set to 100. First one is at my preferred settings (12 brightness, 22 contrast) - https://imgur.com/nkpbOb4 and the second one with your settings (40 brightness, 50 contrast) - https://imgur.com/D37Fd7c you can see some corner glow on this one, but it's still not as bad as on your pictures so either your pictures are still overexposed or you really do have a unit with excessive glow.

That said, comparing the bottom-right corner to the rest, while this corner is always going to be the worst on those screens, it surely shouldn't be THAT bad. You can see this on my pics as well, but it's barely noticeable... unless you do this: https://imgur.com/aAUqLKA - this is of course Photoshopped, I turned the second picture's brightness by 150% and then used the shadow and midtone highlight adjustment to overexpose it on purpose. The point is that you can see how the bottom right corner is brighter than the others, but the difference is not as major as in your case. If I boost your photo the same way, you'll see this: https://imgur.com/fbLtUUB so yeah... it's pretty bad.

Bottom line - no matter what anyone will tell you here, the decision is yours. If this issue bothers you, you could try to get a replacement. For this money you should have to use a monitor that annoys you constantly when you use it. My only advise would be to just try to turn down the brightness a bit and see how much it helps. If you can find a setting that's still bright enough for you, but doesn't expose this issue - great, if not then you can buy a new panel lottery ticket


----------



## HazzErza

Hi VarHyid,

wow u use rly low brightness and contrast, i cant do that its so dark then...ill use 40% Brightness 50% contrast at day and 25% brightness at night.
Sure if i lower brightness the Glow gets less, but not much. Contrast does not Change the strenght of the Glow.

Ill did it with 400 ISO if i do it with 100 ISO everything is just dark 200 ISO is still to low to make it look like RL, 400 Looks most realistic. Maybe bc i use my mobilephone, but i can tell u the pictures i made are very accurate. If ur pictures with 100 ISO rly look like u see it with your eyes ur panel is 3 times better than mine.

One question, at what distance did u make ur pictures? looks like ur very close to the sceen... if i move in to 40 cm or so ill see the sun in the right corner xD


Was a rly bad mistake to Keep it, but i had vacation one day after i got it, and i did not test it at night xD(bc no time), glad i paid only 550. I think i send that **** to acer and hope for a better one, when i get a **** panel back with 3 dead pixels and same glow, i ******* call the acer support 100 times xD


----------



## VarHyid

I'm not taking the picture too close, I just crop it before uploading. As for ISO and how it looks in reality - if your looks exactly as on your pictures then it is indeed worse than mine. I can only really notice it when the room is completely dark and I'm watching a movie with a lot of dark scenes, but even then it's not as bad as in your case.

Too bad that you've done this during vacation. The best option is to always do double-purchases, that is - buy the first one and if it's bad, buy a second in a different store, compare them and then return the first one if it's worse. This way you can always use the money-back guarantee and not really risk being stuck with a worse unit. If you keep replacing it in the same store, then yeah, you could potentially get one with bad uniformity or dead pixels and at some point the store may refuse to replace it any more.

It sucks that this is the state we're at. It's all because AU Optronics (the screen manufacturer) basically has no competition, they're the only ones making screens with those specs so they can get away with lower quality control. In December LG is going to produce very similar screens (same resolution + refresh rate) and if they'll do a better job it should shake up the market a bit and hopefully everyone will step up their game. Maybe finally Samsung will start making those as well, then we'd have all the "big 3" in the game. Competition is always good for the consumer.


----------



## Spin Cykle

My quest for the perfect panel has come to a halt. I received my 2nd monitor from Amazon and it was plagued with stuck pixels again. The second panel had much better BLB though. Now amazon refuses to send me a 3rd monitor and states a manufacture defect in the same area twice will trigger a review of their stock... I think they were blowing smoke up my a**. All they offered was to refund my money. Looks like I have to find a local place which sells the panel now. This is becoming a PITA. 

Is it to much to ask for a pixel perfect monitor with low BLB and white uniformity?


----------



## Leopardi

Spin Cykle said:


> My quest for the perfect panel has come to a halt. I received my 2nd monitor from Amazon and it was plagued with stuck pixels again. The second panel had much better BLB though. Now amazon refuses to send me a 3rd monitor and states a manufacture defect in the same area twice will trigger a review of their stock... I think they were blowing smoke up my a**. All they offered was to refund my money. Looks like I have to find a local place which sells the panel now. This is becoming a PITA.
> 
> Is it to much to ask for a pixel perfect monitor with low BLB and white uniformity?


Pixel perfect with little to no BLB is easy, but when you throw in gamma lotto and white uniformity on top of that, getting them all spot on will not happen.


----------



## Spin Cykle

Leopardi said:


> Pixel perfect with little to no BLB is easy, but when you throw in gamma lotto and white uniformity on top of that, getting them all spot on will not happen.


Maybe I'm just extremely unlucky.... Hopefully my luck changes w/ Microcenter!


----------



## azrael-

Hi there. Newly joined and first-time poster. Actually, I joined because this was by far the largest discussion on the Acer XB271HU that I've found so far.

Got the monitor last week, as there was a sale at the lowest price ever around here (including the ASUS PG279Q and the AOC AG271QG).

The good news: No dead pixels (none that I could see, at least), and no (discernable) backlight bleed. There is, however, quite a bit of edge IPS glow. Now, I'm familiar with IPS glow, coming from a Dell 2209WA, which has served me well for the last 6-7 years, but I'm not sure if this isn't a bit too much. The monitor shows a manufacturing date of April 2018, by the way.

I've attached some images to this post. The ones ending in "_100%" are taken at 100% brightness and the ones ending in "_25%" are taken at 25% brightness (which is my preferred brightness). As for other monitor settings, I only enabled sRGB but haven't otherwise fiddled with any settings. The images were produced by the EIZO Monitor Tool.

The camera used is my Sony XZ1 Compact on the Manual setting, where everything has been left on auto apart from the ISO setting, which is set to 200. I did a couple of snaps previously with everything on auto (I'm not much of a photographer and usually just point and shoot), but having ISO on auto made the images (25% and 100%) look more or less identical. Even so, the images taken at ISO 200 exaggerate the glow much more than what I can see with my own eyes.

The uploaded images were not cropped, but were reduced in size by 50%. My sitting distance to the monitor is about 40-50 cm, which the images reflect. The glow gets noticably less when I move a bit farther back but that's sadly not a possibility for everyday use. And yes, again, I'm a crap photographer. 

My question to all you knowledgable people out there is: *Did I lose out in the panel lottery and should I attempt another spin?*

The latter isn't quite as easy as it could be since the price has gone considerably up again. Also, as you may notice from the images, I still have the cardboard in the upper left corner as well as the bubble plast sheet attached. This is because I would need to return the monitor in as near mint condition as possible to have any chance at returning it at all.

Thanks in advance for all feedback!


----------



## Shardnax

I'd probably keep it, the lottery with these is more about getting an acceptable one than a perfect one.


----------



## NewType88

Leopardi said:


> Pixel perfect with little to no BLB is easy, but when you throw in gamma lotto and white uniformity on top of that, getting them all spot on will not happen.


I got a good one, minimum glow on the top right corner, no dead pixels, all white screen looks even to me too. How do I check if gamma is on point on these monitors ? There was only 2 options so what would I do if both values are off ?


----------



## Leopardi

NewType88 said:


> I got a good one, minimum glow on the top right corner, no dead pixels, all white screen looks even to me too. How do I check if gamma is on point on these monitors ? There was only 2 options so what would I do if both values are off ?


Go to lagom gamma test and read the instructions. You can do nothing if the 2.2 setting is too low as they didn't include higher option for some reason like other manufacturers.


----------



## NewType88

Leopardi said:


> Go to lagom gamma test and read the instructions. You can do nothing if the 2.2 setting is too low as they didn't include higher option for some reason like other manufacturers.


Ok cool, so my gamma seems like 95% on point, the darker spots are barely visible. Between the 2 gamma settings I do not see much of a difference if at all.


----------



## Leopardi

NewType88 said:


> Ok cool, so my gamma seems like 95% on point, the darker spots are barely visible. Between the 2 gamma settings I do not see much of a difference if at all.


You're looking at the black level test I think. 

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php



> for a true sRGB display, the bands should blend in at 2.25 (48%), 2.20 (25%), and 2.17 (10%).


----------



## azrael-

Shardnax said:


> I'd probably keep it, the lottery with these is more about getting an acceptable one than a perfect one.


Thanks for your input.

I must admit I'm still torn. While you're correct that it's probably best to merely hope for an acceptable monitor I'm still wondering what my chances are of getting a better one. Probably next to zero, since I'm usually unlucky with stuff like this, but that nagging feeling just won't let me be.

How would you compare my images (lousy as they are) to other examples? Better? Worse? About the same and what can be expected?


----------



## NewType88

Leopardi said:


> You're looking at the black level test I think.
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php


No, I was on the gamma page, but I dont think I understood the instructions....

There is that solid bar running vertically and within that bar I noticed some spots a little darker so I went to the values they tell you to look at and thought they were supposed to blend in within that solid vertical bar. The example of what it should look like is to small for me to really tell whats going on.


----------



## Shardnax

azrael- said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> I must admit I'm still torn. While you're correct that it's probably best to merely hope for an acceptable monitor I'm still wondering what my chances are of getting a better one. Probably next to zero, since I'm usually unlucky with stuff like this, but that nagging feeling just won't let me be.
> 
> How would you compare my images (lousy as they are) to other examples? Better? Worse? About the same and what can be expected?


Hard to judge from pictures since I'm looking at it through my own flawed monitor .

With that in mind, it looks pretty decent aside from the bleed. If you've got a lengthy return window you could see if that settles out over time. Running at lower brightness should also help.


----------



## bad1EMON

Hello everyone,

So I got my second XB271HU. Sold the first one because of the glow. (Keeped it for maybe 1 year and half because overall it was still pretty good).

Then I got a lot of monitor, TN for the most, hated the qc issue with theses IPS (got another mg279q and 1 pg279q).

I bought a second XB271HU, manufactured in October 2017 and I find the picture to be really dull. I'll mention, I'm not the guy that crank up the color vibrancy or use 80% brightness, I know how a calibrated picture is supposed to look (did a lot of calibration myself back then).

I found some post here talking about gamma issue and I'm guessing it's probably that, unfortunately I don't have anything at the moment to measure it. Can someone explain to me what the f*ck is that now ? I mean, this one still have BLB and is glowing like crazy, it's maybe not enough for a monitor of this price... The glow is that bad if I put a dark picture on my TN it has better viewing angle (horizontaly) because it's a glowing yellow mess on the Acer.


----------



## Alex11223

If it looks bad compared to other monitors, then I guess you should return it...

About gamma, I heard that many new monitors have a bit lower gamma because they are usually used in bright environments.
https://hub.displaycal.net/forums/topic/low-contrast-after-calibration/


----------



## bad1EMON

It's possible yea, but it shouldn't be like that on a premium monitor.

I'll return it, and I'll stay with my TN. Maybe if I can get a good price I'll try the PG27UQ, but at this price it should be perfect and from what I read it's not.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

There's lots of gamma and contrast variance between units of the same model. Ditto for TN gaming panels.


----------



## Leopardi

bad1EMON said:


> It's possible yea, but it shouldn't be like that on a premium monitor.
> 
> I'll return it, and I'll stay with my TN. Maybe if I can get a good price I'll try the PG27UQ, but at this price it should be perfect and from what I read it's not.


Yeah, they can't even be bothered to add a "2.4" gamma option that would bump the 2.0 units into the 2.2 range.

Yet Samsung somehow can still do a full calibration even in their cheap 300€ monitors, with 2.2 gamma and correct colors ensured.


----------



## ViTosS

Guys, is this normal behavior of the monitor when set at 165hz? Tried two good quality cables and the problem persists, ONLY happens using 165hz, you can see at 0:09s what I'm saying, the artifacts lines:


----------



## mikami

delete this post


----------



## Recusant

Guys my monitor stared having a weird issue randomly. 
At >60Hz refresh rates, text looks very thick and blurry.
What's even weirder is that this problem is only on the left side of the monitor. Right side is still clear even on 165hz. 
What is this problem called and is it RMA-able?


----------



## Recusant

ParlyShary said:


> I recently notice a sharpness problem on my Acer monitor bought on 04/2017. The text is fuzzy on the left part of the monitor. When I run it at 60Hz the problem disapear. Any idea?
> 
> Sharpness test:
> 
> Right side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left side:


Did you ever figure out what was wrong? What did you end up doing?



nonetheless said:


> Hello, i bought this monitor a year ago and now it's starting to show some kind of "pixel clouding" (the small spot in the middle is the best illustration):
> 
> 
> 
> At first this was only noticeable at 144hz and started to lessen at 120hz, but now it's even visible on 60hz, which leads me to think it's a voltage/degrading problem on the thin-film transistor.
> I also never used the overclocking feature.
> 
> Anyone noticed something similar on this or other displays?


Could you reupload this image, or take a look at my images above and tell me if it's the same issue. What did you end up doing about it?


----------



## Chamberlain

Hi, im very picky when it comes to uniformity and i notice some DSE when im watching from an angle. Most of the time this isnt really an issue, mostly just wanted to know if some DSE is common watching from an angle? The grey uniformity is good otherwise and havent noticed any ips glow or backlight bleed so dont think its worth exchanging. Kinda funny how there's so many different issues depending on the display you're buying as i recently bought an oled and had to exchange a few times due to horrible banding.


----------



## TheWhiteStig

3 years after it's original release I think I am finally ready to go ahead and purchase this monitor due to the fact there are no other good options out there for a 1440p IPS high refresh rate monitor. Has there been any improvement with quality control, should I be worried purchasing this? The thing is, I live in a place where consumer protection laws are not particularly strong and if "I don't like it" the retailer won't accept a return. I've talked with many online retailers and they all said the same thing "you can only return it if the package has not been opened". And bad uniformity, dust or BLB is not a reason for a return. So I must be 100% sure I have a high chance of getting a good unit. What do you guys think?


----------



## jeandoumpier

Hello guys. I've asked before months but i want to ask one more time for having one more opinion.
Tell me a proper callibration for dark room (i only play games and use pc at night) for this monitor.
Brightness, contrast, colour rgb etc. I want somebody's opinion who uses pc at night too, and play games (battlefield 1 etc) and surfing to the internet too without hurming his eyes.
Additionally i have a slighty thought that my colours is a bit yellowish with 28 brightness, 45-50 contrast and rgb to 97,93,100.
I want something with dark blacks and no ''yellowish'' or ''lighty'' blacks. And of course something with good colour accuration and natural colours,not over-brighted at all.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Leopardi

TheWhiteStig said:


> 3 years after it's original release I think I am finally ready to go ahead and purchase this monitor due to the fact there are no other good options out there for a 1440p IPS high refresh rate monitor. Has there been any improvement with quality control, should I be worried purchasing this? The thing is, I live in a place where consumer protection laws are not particularly strong and if "I don't like it" the retailer won't accept a return. I've talked with many online retailers and they all said the same thing "you can only return it if the package has not been opened". And bad uniformity, dust or BLB is not a reason for a return. So I must be 100% sure I have a high chance of getting a good unit. What do you guys think?


Wait for the LG 165Hz panels. Quality isn't any better than in 2015, there are bad units, and even if you get a good unit in regards to BLB and dust, it will likely have bad gamma.


----------



## JackCY

TheWhiteStig said:


> 3 years after it's original release I think I am finally ready to go ahead and purchase this monitor due to the fact there are no other good options out there for a 1440p IPS high refresh rate monitor. Has there been any improvement with quality control, should I be worried purchasing this? The thing is, I live in a place where consumer protection laws are not particularly strong and if "I don't like it" the retailer won't accept a return. I've talked with many online retailers and they all said the same thing "you can only return it if the package has not been opened". And bad uniformity, dust or BLB is not a reason for a return. So I must be 100% sure I have a high chance of getting a good unit. What do you guys think?


As I've said some days ago in your other thread with same post, your chance is near 0 and you can buy from other countries in EU that will provide you with better service than your local in country crap shops, as in free returns. Sad but true, rich countries have much better service and can afford to offer free returns while poor countries shops cling to every cent and that will be their downfall. My country's shops aren't all awful but I always have some issue with the smaller ones, almost freakin' always. It's no wonder so many people shop on Amazon in other countries or only from huge reputable shops with acceptable customer services.



jeandoumpier said:


> Hello guys. I've asked before months but i want to ask one more time for having one more opinion.
> Tell me a proper callibration for dark room (i only play games and use pc at night) for this monitor.
> Brightness, contrast, colour rgb etc. I want somebody's opinion who uses pc at night too, and play games (battlefield 1 etc) and surfing to the internet too without hurming his eyes.
> Additionally i have a slighty thought that my colours is a bit yellowish with 28 brightness, 45-50 contrast and rgb to 97,93,100.
> I want something with dark blacks and no ''yellowish'' or ''lighty'' blacks. And of course something with good colour accuration and natural colours,not over-brighted at all.
> Thanks in advance...


Each panel and monitor calibration differs, there is no magic setting that works the same on all monitors except maybe brightness within some % variability. Colors almost never unless you have a panel from the very same batch.

---

Anyone seen XV272U stock anywhere? So far no one knows, shops, Acer customer service, everyone says "we don't know ask XYZ, or depends on XYZ" aka ask Acer... "... ask shop", ask shop "... depends on distributor", distributors if even found will almost never reply to availability questions from non customers.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

jeandoumpier said:


> Hello guys. I've asked before months but i want to ask one more time for having one more opinion.
> Tell me a proper callibration for dark room (i only play games and use pc at night) for this monitor.
> Brightness, contrast, colour rgb etc. I want somebody's opinion who uses pc at night too, and play games (battlefield 1 etc) and surfing to the internet too without hurming his eyes.
> Additionally i have a slighty thought that my colours is a bit yellowish with 28 brightness, 45-50 contrast and rgb to 97,93,100.
> I want something with dark blacks and no ''yellowish'' or ''lighty'' blacks. And of course something with good colour accuration and natural colours,not over-brighted at all.
> Thanks in advance...


You say that you're using a contrast level between 45 - 50, which means you are unsure which value to set? An easier way to work out what value you should use is to check for color clipping.. Download the following images to your computer and open them using windows photos app. 

Image 1 - http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/img/whitetest.png
Image 2 - http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/img/colorbands.png

Once you have downloaded the images and opened each one, set the OSD RGB back to their defaults of 100-100-100. In the OSD set contrast back to its default of 50. As long as you can see all the different shades of color in the images above, then there isn't any clipping and you can leave contrast at its default of 50. If you can not see all shades for each color, then lower the OSD contrast value by a value of 1 until all shades are visible. Lowering contrast will only reduce the displays contrast ratio, which isn't a good thing, and should only be lowered when color is clipping. To see an example of what I'm talking about, higher the contrast on the xb271hu to above 50, in increments of 1, 51, 52, 53 etc.. and observe the shades of each color, you will see that some shades on the furthest right side disappear all together. Ideally, you want the contrast set to its highest without any loss of color shades. 

As the display is too yellow for your liking, If possible let some natural light into your room, hold a piece of plain white paper near the screen, open up https://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=2, press F11. Ensure that RGB is set to their defaults of 100-100-100, then gradually change the RGB values on screen until you get a close enough match to the paper. 

As you're sitting in a dark room, you may want to lower the gamma slightly, as this may give colors more punch. Open the Nvidia control panel and reduce the gamma slightly until the screen is more pleasing to your eyes. Do not alter the contrast, brightness or anything else in this menu. Also check that the gamma is set to its highest value of 2.2 in the OSD.










In bf1, you may need to set the screen to borderless mode in order to see any changes made to the gamma. Afterwards, fine tune the brightness the game settings.


----------



## JackCY

Enjoy even more banding if you're messing with software color controls via GPU driver or shaders or software color profiles etc.


----------



## misiak

Unfortunately, it's not possible to calibrate this panel properly. Temperature uniformity is just painful on these AUO IPS screens so you always have yellowish like image no matter what yo do. In games it's not that a big deal but for work in desktop it's awful. Usually there is huge color or brightness shift in top part of the screen. I can say it's a big risk for you to buy this, especially if you have not a possibility to return. I went through 8 of these (3xacer, 3xAsus and some other brands ) and returned all of them. Either there was a dust under the screen or stuck/dead pixel. Or uniformity was painful and the worst thing all have in common was nasty, huge yellowish IPS glow in corners.

And as JackCY said, you will have banding if you use NVCP to calibrate the display. But for these it is useless because you have enough parameters to change in monitor OSD settings. 

Recently I had LG32G850G and this was a bummer (it's pretty fast VA panel with very good uniformity and non existing BLB) until I've noticed pretty annoying vertical scan lines aka pixel inversion during motion in some scenes. This was a deal breaker because I found it very disturbing.

So my never ending search continues...


----------



## Leopardi

misiak said:


> So my never ending search continues...


Next stop LG panels somewhere in 2019... good time for a scientific experiment, try the 32GK850G a couple more times if you get one without vertical lines


----------



## JackCY

Leopardi said:


> Next stop LG panels somewhere in 2019... good time for a scientific experiment, try the 32GK850G a couple more times if you get one without vertical lines


Or try 850F instead with better colors where the whole monitor doesn't look as bland as 31.5" standard gamut VAs thanks to VAs rather large desaturation at viewing angles.


----------



## Airquotes

Does anyone know how to disassemble this display? A stupid little bug climbed onto the panel between the matte cover and the panel itself and appears to have died. I really don't want to send it back if I could just take it apart and blow it off with some canned air. Ugh.


----------



## JackCY

Airquotes is the thrip in visible display area? As in between the panel layers? Or is it only somewhere between panel frame and monitor plastic frame on the edge out of sight? If it's inside the visible panel area you're screwed, there are tricks to try shake it out, tap it out, suction cup try and pump it out but none of these worked for me when a thrip decided to ruin my Z24i, RMA/warranty and hope for exchange or refund (they don't repair monitors certainly not panels). If it's not in visible area, just leave it alone and hope it's dead for real, blow it out etc. The Acer plastic frame can be taken apart but I think while some parts are screwed the other are probably still snapped in place and hard to pry open possibly.


----------



## Airquotes

JackCY said:


> Airquotes is the thrip in visible display area? As in between the panel layers? Or is it only somewhere between panel frame and monitor plastic frame on the edge out of sight? If it's inside the visible panel area you're screwed, there are tricks to try shake it out, tap it out, suction cup try and pump it out but none of these worked for me when a thrip decided to ruin my Z24i, RMA/warranty and hope for exchange or refund (they don't repair monitors certainly not panels). If it's not in visible area, just leave it alone and hope it's dead for real, blow it out etc. The Acer plastic frame can be taken apart but I think while some parts are screwed the other are probably still snapped in place and hard to pry open possibly.


It's right in the middle of the display. There is a plastic screen in front of the actual panel right? My hope is it's stuck there between the screen and the IPS panel itself. Is it possible for it to get inside the IPS panel?


----------



## nefrusy

Airquotes said:


> It's right in the middle of the display. There is a plastic screen in front of the actual panel right? My hope is it's stuck there between the screen and the IPS panel itself. Is it possible for it to get inside the IPS panel?


Wow, that's some bad luck... I am guessing that's the same layer that had trapped dust / debris on some panels. I am pretty sure the panel consists of multiple layers glued together... so it might be impossible to separate the layers in order to get rid of the bug. Some owners had success in pushing dust particles to the outskirts of the panel through tapping and rubbing the screen. But something tells me that rubbing the screen would squish the bug and make the situation even worse!

Do you have the ability to return the monitor for defects? Seems like this is a pretty big defect if it had a wide enough gap for a bug to crawl into and permanently lodge itself inside of the visible display. You might also be able to claim it is a dead pixel, since for all intents and purposes it is a dead spot on the screen.


----------



## DC14

Hi,

Found a early Black Friday deal on the XB271HU from ao.com in the UK, £479 
They price match and will refund the difference if their price goes down etc. Never had a returns with them but great service normally.
Everywhere else still has it at £599 

Is this a 'snap it up right now' sort of deal?


----------



## JackCY

Airquotes said:


> It's right in the middle of the display. There is a plastic screen in front of the actual panel right? My hope is it's stuck there between the screen and the IPS panel itself. Is it possible for it to get inside the IPS panel?


No luck. Let it dry a week or two when it's dead. Then you can try tapping it out, the suction cup to pull and make more space for it to move and fall. Hell I even dragged my monitor in it's case in a large luggage a couple kilometers to try and shake it out.
Yes there are multiple layers in LCDs and as you've just found out the sides are not sealed on any of them at least not consumer grade panels  As such anything can get in between the layers as they are not always tightly together and there are gaps (which of course causes other quality issues... ).

It is possible to get inside the panel yes, technically, but if you don't have a clean room as in a dust free industrial room and are willing to probably ruin the panel in process anyway, you're out of luck to try and get it out by full disassembly.

It can crawl in between different layers of the panel.

Your best bet is monitor exchange or refund, claim warranty. I ended up with a refund because all the monitors they sent me in exchange had dust inside their panel, either they had that originally and ended up as exchange units or service center serviced their panels (doubtful) in a non dust free room.

I still don't get why they don't seal the panels around edges, it has a bloody metal frame, how hard is it to seal it. Some photos from LCD plants are quite horrendous, it's not that robotized yet, but that goes for most manufacturing in Asia where humans are still cheaper than robots for mass production.


----------



## Recusant

ViTosS said:


> Guys, is this normal behavior of the monitor when set at 165hz? Tried two good quality cables and the problem persists, ONLY happens using 165hz, you can see at 0:09s what I'm saying, the artifacts lines:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Zo1qeOlOG4





ParlyShary said:


> I recently notice a sharpness problem on my Acer monitor bought on 04/2017. The text is fuzzy on the left part of the monitor. When I run it at 60Hz the problem disapear. Any idea?
> 
> Sharpness test:
> 
> Right side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left side:


I have the same problem after 2 years. What did you end up doing about this?



JackCY said:


> R.I.P.
> 
> No idea how they managed to mess that up. Some firmware bug, it's really odd that it would do it months later and not new and it differs by screen area. And on 60Hz it's gone. Takes some "special" skill to mess up the firmware that way.


Why do you say it's a firmware bug? Does that imply it can be fixed via firmware?


----------



## Airquotes

JackCY said:


> No luck. Let it dry a week or two when it's dead. Then you can try tapping it out, the suction cup to pull and make more space for it to move and fall. Hell I even dragged my monitor in it's case in a large luggage a couple kilometers to try and shake it out.
> Yes there are multiple layers in LCDs and as you've just found out the sides are not sealed on any of them at least not consumer grade panels  As such anything can get in between the layers as they are not always tightly together and there are gaps (which of course causes other quality issues... ).
> 
> It is possible to get inside the panel yes, technically, but if you don't have a clean room as in a dust free industrial room and are willing to probably ruin the panel in process anyway, you're out of luck to try and get it out by full disassembly.
> 
> It can crawl in between different layers of the panel.
> 
> Your best bet is monitor exchange or refund, claim warranty. I ended up with a refund because all the monitors they sent me in exchange had dust inside their panel, either they had that originally and ended up as exchange units or service center serviced their panels (doubtful) in a non dust free room.
> 
> I still don't get why they don't seal the panels around edges, it has a bloody metal frame, how hard is it to seal it. Some photos from LCD plants are quite horrendous, it's not that robotized yet, but that goes for most manufacturing in Asia where humans are still cheaper than robots for mass production.


Thanks for the tips. I've tried suction cup and tapping. No luck yet. I have a ticket open with Acer, just gotta drive it out to the depot but I'm debating whether I want to go through it all. Either they will deny warranty service and send it back to me or replace it with a new one with possible backlight issues etc. I got lucky my display is pretty good straight from Amazon so I'm not sure if I want to get on the exchange train. The spot actually doesn't bother me that much anymore lol. Is it possible to open the display up and get it out yourself? I've read some guides but have been unable to find any instructions on this particular model. Thanks!


----------



## Airquotes

Holy crap I got it off!

I took my vacuum cleaner, turned it up to max, then pulled the screen out below the bug to create an air pocket. Then I flicked it hard with my finger and it started to drop. After a bunch of flicks it fell all the way down and is now below the bottom bezel! VICTORY IS MINE!


----------



## rexbinary

Grats man! That's great news!


----------



## Barefooter

Airquotes said:


> Holy crap I got it off!
> 
> I took my vacuum cleaner, turned it up to max, then pulled the screen out below the bug to create an air pocket. Then I flicked it hard with my finger and it started to drop. After a bunch of flicks it fell all the way down and is now below the bottom bezel! VICTORY IS MINE!


Awesome man! Now you can enjoy the monitor :thumb:


----------



## realcapone

Hey guys, I don't know if it has been discussed before but here it goes. I just purchased my XB271HU with a July 2018 mfg date and everything looks great except for it's sharpness(?). For some reason, when I play or even just watch a high paced game in youtube, the images or videos seems to be blurry at times. I have tried toning down the OD setting and even tried turning it off to no avail. I've tested an HDMI cable that I am currently using on my other monitor (asus vx239h) and get the same result. The only option I haven't tried yet is to purchase a DP 1.2 cable since I'm still using the one that came with the monitor. The said issue is not present on my asus vx239h and using my friends' Asus PG279Q. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Recusant

realcapone said:


> Hey guys, I don't know if it has been discussed before but here it goes. I just purchased my XB271HU with a July 2018 mfg date and everything looks great except for it's sharpness(?). For some reason, when I play or even just watch a high paced game in youtube, the images or videos seems to be blurry at times. I have tried toning down the OD setting and even tried turning it off to no avail. I've tested an HDMI cable that I am currently using on my other monitor (asus vx239h) and get the same result. The only option I haven't tried yet is to purchase a DP 1.2 cable since I'm still using the one that came with the monitor. The said issue is not present on my asus vx239h and using my friends' Asus PG279Q. Any help is appreciated.


You can use this to test sharpness.
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php

These monitors do have sharpness issues though it's strange you say PG279Q is fine since it uses the same panel.


----------



## realcapone

Recusant said:


> You can use this to test sharpness.
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php
> 
> These monitors do have sharpness issues though it's strange you say PG279Q is fine since it uses the same panel.


Thank you. Will report back later or tomorrow with the results. I'll have my wife do a blind test as well to see if it's just me, and yeah my friends' PG279Q appears to be fine with the blb as the only problem for him. The blur/haze gives me headache at times. Returning the product is a meh as this has only a 7 day replacement warranty, beyond that is submit for repairs.


----------



## realcapone

So I tried the sharpness test but I'm not entirely sure about the results but here it is. 

1.) OD = OFF 
Native Reso / 144hz
I can see the vertical and horizontal lines in the small squares at close and also even far from my desk but the central disc stands out
2.) OD = Normal
Native Reso / 144hz
I almost can't see the horizontal lines but can definitely see the vertical ones and the disc now blends in
3.) OD = Extreme
Native Reso / 144hz
Can't see the horizontal lines anymore but can still see a little bit of the vertical ones. The disc is almost completely gone. lol

4.) OD = OFF
Native Reso / 120hz
Interestingly enough, it's almost the same as # 3
5.) OD = Normal 
Native Reso / 120hz
Looks the same as # 4
6.) OD = Extreme
Native Reso / 120hz
Almost everything is gone. Disc totally blending in.


----------



## JackCY

Recusant said:


> I have the same problem after 2 years. What did you end up doing about this?
> 
> 
> Why do you say it's a firmware bug? Does that imply it can be fixed via firmware?


Panel itself will not do such defects, something in the electronics has gone wrong, sure it's probably not a software/firmware issue unless it got corrupted somehow, but the processing and control chips can go wrong, capacitors dry up, etc. electronic components can die. Some connection could have oxidized, who knows.
I've seen similar strange things on a new monitor that appeared to be some internal connection issue and could be "played" with by moving the input board inside by touching connected cables and it wasn't a fault of cables or their connections.



Airquotes said:


> Holy crap I got it off!
> 
> I took my vacuum cleaner, turned it up to max, then pulled the screen out below the bug to create an air pocket. Then I flicked it hard with my finger and it started to drop. After a bunch of flicks it fell all the way down and is now below the bottom bezel! VICTORY IS MINE!


Suction cup or vacuum, yes to pull the screen, I don't know how you get vacuum to hold. Mine didn't budge and since it was in warranty I didn't want to go too hardcore on it.
Disassembly is something that can be done but to disassembly the panel itself even if you do it you will end up with crap ton of dust inside the panel when you put it back together and that's if you can even manage to close the metal panel frame and it's not a assembly and forget thing with no disassembly designed into it.



Recusant said:


> You can use this to test sharpness.
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php
> 
> These monitors do have sharpness issues though it's strange you say PG279Q is fine since it uses the same panel.


Because it's not a panel issue but firmware issue in image processing or panel control. Some monitors with this panel are better some worse. PG279Q used to be regarded as one of the more OK ones but it has the worst build and BLB issues, oldest panel revision with the old frame mount.

---

What the heck are you doing, probably read the Lagom description? It explains the blurry, over sharpened and neutral cases. Circle = gamma 2.2 then it blends in. On a good monitor it all blends in at a distance or squinting eyes or on a photo with slight defocus. Here there is a visual guidance:
Post a slightly defocused photo and I can tell you.


----------



## realcapone

Hi JackCy, thanks for your reply. I don't know how I can describe this to you but I'm nowhere near the middle photo nor the other two on the sides. 

When I move back, I see those squares with vertical lines even at a very far distance. Not clear but visible plus the circle in the middle blending in. Watched a youtube video and I took some photos using my phone but I don't think it's working. It's more like a haze or a blur which I was not expecting as my other monitor displays it crystal clear. Second pic is from Acer and the next one is from my Asus. First waterfall, Acer and last photo from Asus. Photos taken using my iPhone only as I do not have a good camera around atm. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## andre02

I made a thread about it but i will post it here also, maybe people are more in the know:

So i bought a resealed (open box) Acer XB271HU , all seems good until now with the screen itself, but the place i bought it from delivered it without cables to connect it.

I used a hdmi cable from an older monitor which works fine but it only does 60 Hz. I talked to them about it and they offered to send the missing accesories at no aditional cost. But after 7-10 days they didn't get delivered. I guess it's a black friday thing they have many orders and they didn't delivered it from the warehouse. (I must mention this is the biggest retailer in my country). Anyway i talked to them again and they said it is a very busy period for them and they offered to let me buy (for free lol) any cables i need from theyre store, so that i don't lose anymore time.

Should i take this offer or should i wait for them to deliver the cables ? I don't even know if they would send the original cables, if they still have them or they got lost along the way.

Is there anything special about the original cables, do they have some particular specifications, should i insist for them to send me original ones ?

Anyway this is the place from where i can choose the cables. Does this monitor come with displayport AND hdmi ?

https://www.emag.ro/search/cabluri-adaptoare/cablu+displayport/c?ref=srcql - Displayport
https://www.emag.ro/search/cabluri-accesorii/cablu+hdmi/c?ref=autosuggest - HDMI

I have 30 days to return the monitor from which 12 have passed, but i really like it so far, so i would like to get the cables first so i can fully test it.

What do you guys think, any ideas ?


----------



## rexbinary

There is nothing special about the original cables. I would take the replacements. They should be fine. And be sure to use DisplayPort instead of that slow HDMI stuff.


----------



## gotrandom

Just got the $440 deal for this monitor on eBay with black Friday coupon and such. I managed to get what I would say to be a near perfect monitor. Out of the box it scores a sRGB rating on the gamma test using the EIZO monitor test. I can't find any dead pixels (yet)... I say near perfect because the IPS glow on bottom right is pretty intense in a dark room with brightness at 25. Considering everything else though... I'm pretty pleased. never realized how much sharper 108 PPI would look over my previous vg248qe's 92 PPI. Now excuse me while I obsess over every little thing over the next week and pray.

Edit: Added picture of IPS Glow (had to make the ISO very low on my iPhone to make it look as I see it and not overblown.)

Edit: Is it worth trying the lottery over IPS Glow?


----------



## Recusant

Try running the sharpness test at 144/165Hz
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php


----------



## gotrandom

Recusant said:


> Try running the sharpness test at 144/165Hz
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php


No issues there it seems.

Edit: Took a picture using my iPhone which I am guessing is what is causing that weird gradient type appearance. (This is not the case in person).
In person it looks crisp and consistent with no crossing lines. Each cube or line is distinguishable even if I move it to various sides of the screen.


----------



## gotrandom

I just got my first instance of a slice of the middle of the monitor moving to the left most edge... read up on it and realizing it requires me shipping this to Acer to have fixed.... this is a may 2018 edition why isn't this fixed at factory? I've been hearing horror stories about people getting the monitor back damaged... I'm now wondering if I should even keep this at all or just send it back and wait for the next better IPS to come out though will probably be difficult to beat $440...

I did order a z321qu at the same time, but, 2k at 32" seemed too blurry to me, especially when watching 1080p videos and such so that went back to Amazon (that was $500)


----------



## Leopardi

gotrandom said:


> I just got my first instance of a slice of the middle of the monitor moving to the left most edge... read up on it and realizing it requires me shipping this to Acer to have fixed.... this is a may 2018 edition why isn't this fixed at factory? I've been hearing horror stories about people getting the monitor back damaged... I'm now wondering if I should even keep this at all or just send it back and wait for the next better IPS to come out though will probably be difficult to beat $440...
> 
> I did order a z321qu at the same time, but, 2k at 32" seemed too blurry to me, especially when watching 1080p videos and such so that went back to Amazon (that was $500)


It's a G-SYNC issue that Acer can't fix, either alt-tabbing or powering the monitor fixes it... it's happened to me with XB271HU, XG2703 and 32GK850G.


----------



## gotrandom

Leopardi said:


> It's a G-SYNC issue that Acer can't fix, either alt-tabbing or powering the monitor fixes it... it's happened to me with XB271HU, XG2703 and 32GK850G.


That is relieving to hear actually, though Acer claims that they have a firmware update that they have to apply themselves that fixes the issue.
"The issue is caused by the G-Sync firmware, and impacts monitors from a variety of manufacturers. The resolution is to have the monitor updated to the latest G-Sync firmware at an authorized Acer repair facility. The issue should be resolved for firmware versions 160613 and newer. Even with the newly applied firmware, there are rare and isolated instances where you may encounter the issue. If you do, we suggest turning your monitor off, then back on."

I did hear there was another work-around however in the control panel settings for nvidia which I will list.

1) Open NVIDIA Control Panel
2) Under the "Display" category select "Adjust desktop size and position"
3) Check the box "Override the scaling mode set by games and programs"
4) Apply

Another method that apparently fixes the issue is turning Overdrive on and setting your refresh rate to 165 however this does increase input lag slightly.

(Also how do you like your 32GK850G? I almost got that instead of this and still debating getting it)

(Source: https://forums.geforce.com/default/...litch-on-side-of-screen-with-gsync-monitor/7/)


----------



## Leopardi

gotrandom said:


> That is relieving to hear actually, though Acer claims that they have a firmware update that they have to apply themselves that fixes the issue.
> "The issue is caused by the G-Sync firmware, and impacts monitors from a variety of manufacturers. The resolution is to have the monitor updated to the latest G-Sync firmware at an authorized Acer repair facility. The issue should be resolved for firmware versions 160613 and newer. Even with the newly applied firmware, there are rare and isolated instances where you may encounter the issue. If you do, we suggest turning your monitor off, then back on."
> 
> I did hear there was another work-around however in the control panel settings for nvidia which I will list.
> 
> 1) Open NVIDIA Control Panel
> 2) Click "Adjust desktop size and position"
> 3) Check the box "Override the scaling mode set by games and programs"
> 4) Apply
> 
> Another method that apparently fixes the issue is turning Overdrive on and setting your refresh rate to 165 however this does increase input lag slightly.
> 
> (Also how do you like your 32GK850G? I almost got that instead of this and still debating getting it)
> 
> (Source: https://forums.geforce.com/default/...litch-on-side-of-screen-with-gsync-monitor/7/)


I tried two 32GK850G, both of which had vertical lines in motion so I returned them.

I settled with the Viewsonic XG2703, there is only one slight BLB spot visible only in a darkened room. It's better than the XB271HU, colors are close to 6500K by default, and most importantly the gamma is adjustable so I can get a nice crisp 2.2 gamma picture, instead of slightly washed out 2.0-2.1 like with the XB271HU's I had.

I will see how the coming Innolux and LG IPS panels will turn out though and possibly upgrade to them. 32GK850G fails at motion because of those vertical lines, sadly.


----------



## gotrandom

Leopardi said:


> I tried two 32GK850G, both of which had vertical lines in motion so I returned them.
> 
> I settled with the Viewsonic XG2703, there is only one slight BLB spot visible only in a darkened room. It's better than the XB271HU, colors are close to 6500K by default, and most importantly the gamma is adjustable so I can get a nice crisp 2.2 gamma picture, instead of slightly washed out 2.0-2.1 like with the XB271HU's I had.
> 
> I will see how the coming Innolux and LG IPS panels will turn out though and possibly upgrade to them. 32GK850G fails at motion because of those vertical lines, sadly.


If not for the fact that this one was only $440 new and I seem to have won that IPS lottery on first go for the most part aside from some IPS glow which can happen with any vendor/IPS panel I'd be tempted to grab that instead. I love viewsonic monitors and the fact that they don't try to look super edgy or whatever companies think "gamers" want. On the default 2.2 setting I get sRGB gamma in the EIZO monitor test. I did however have to lower green a fair amount to get 6500K.


----------



## JackCY

You have to take a photo of the lagom sharpness with slight defocus but I guess fancy iPhones don't allow that. It's in the description on lagom on how to interpret their tests if you're unsure, how to photograph them, etc.

With these Gsync variants you may have better luck in lottery but that is a speculation as well. Obviously all Gsync monitors have different overdrive and possibly other tuning since that is supposedly done by Nvidia on their module.
If you get one without blur then that's great. Sadly there are many other issues that love to make this AUO IPS poor.

Personally I got used to 31.5" now and 27" might again be a bit too small for me. 27" is better for what LCD can do though.

Plus there are Acer XV272U and VG271U now in shops or to be in Q1 2019, expected January etc. These AUO M270DAN2.x dinosaurs are probably on their way out finally.


----------



## gotrandom

JackCY said:


> You have to take a photo of the lagom sharpness with slight defocus but I guess fancy iPhones don't allow that. It's in the description on lagom on how to interpret their tests if you're unsure, how to photograph them, etc.
> 
> With these Gsync variants you may have better luck in lottery but that is a speculation as well. Obviously all Gsync monitors have different overdrive and possibly other tuning since that is supposedly done by Nvidia on their module.
> If you get one without blur then that's great. Sadly there are many other issues that love to make this AUO IPS poor.
> 
> Personally I got used to 31.5" now and 27" might again be a bit too small for me. 27" is better for what LCD can do though.
> 
> Plus there are Acer XV272U and VG271U now in shops or to be in Q1 2019, expected January etc. These AUO M270DAN2.x dinosaurs are probably on their way out finally.


Not so sure about fancy, but this is with it out of focus... 

Edit: wouldn't let me upload picture so I put it on imgur... https://imgur.com/a/7xE07EW

(Not sure how out of focus it's supposed to be)


----------



## gotrandom

Also, do you use a VA panel currently for your 31.5? or IPS? And may I ask which monitor it is?

Thanks!


----------



## JackCY

Only a little so the fine lines blend in:










You can clearly see from it this one is blurry = the fine lines squares are darker.


----------



## andre02

So, i'm back, i posted a few posts back on page 816 last post, i got this monitor (open box) and it was missing the DP and HDMI cables. I finally got a Displayport cable ordered and delivered. It's this one: 

https://www.emag.ro/cablu-displayport-4k-basic-t-t-2m-negru-lindy-l41992/pd/DHTTWSBBM/ - it seems a good cable to me it is suppose to do 4k at 60Hz.

But now i have another problem, i can't set the monitor to display 144hz.

I must maybe mention that i don't have an actual videocard, i use the one integrated on my cpu.

The cpu is an 6700k with an Intel HD 530 "video card".

But i never had problems running a 144hz monitor before with this setup, i had a Dell S2716DG and an Acer XF270HU, and both had no problems running with 144hz on desktop at least, i didn't test games too much. 


So what could be the problem, this may sound silly but how do you set this monitor to run 144hz ? I tried through the Intel HD Graphics menu, i think that is how i did it with the first 2 monitors. But it doesn't work , the refresh rate doesn't change, it says the settings have been applied but no change. Or sometimes the screen goes black and it says that it has no signal, and i am having trouble even going to 60 hz, i have to reboot the pc several times, or reboot the monitor a couple of times, until it displays something again...

Please, save me from my pain.  Is it the cable or something else ?


----------



## JackCY

You need a good cable, not all cables are made the same, there can be issues with connectors or the cables itself is not made for the required bandwidth.

I've bought DP1.4 3m specified = way beyond what is needed for DP1.2 2560x1440px 165Hz yet the cable would only manage 2560x1440px 85Hz. It's hard to find a good monitor, it's also hard to find reliable tested cables that work 99% of the time you buy them. They don't test anything these days and QC is just yeah it LOOKS OK, and doesn't check for function. They don't take cables and measure bandwidth before packaging and sending them out.
A different DP1.2 2m thinner cheaper cable works fine 2560x1440px 165Hz.

There is no physical difference between cables other than the quality of cable and how well they make the connectors. How the cable itself is "wound"/made twisted and shielded will define how much bandwidth it can manage.

When your cable is not sufficient you may see refresh rate in the options but when you set it you get a black screen or it flickers or it reverts quickly back to last working refresh.

There is a reason why 1440p 144Hz monitors come with damn short cables, they are cheap and if they gave you same quality cable of 2-3m it may not have enough bandwidth for 144Hz.

As far as your GPU goes... 



> Max Resolution (HDMI 1.4)‡ [email protected]
> Max Resolution (DP)‡ [email protected]
> Max Resolution (eDP - Integrated Flat Panel)‡ [email protected]


It should run DP 1.2 4k60 and 1440p165.


----------



## gotrandom

JackCY said:


> Only a little so the fine lines blend in:
> 
> You can clearly see from it this one is blurry = the fine lines squares are darker.


Sorry for the delay was away from the computer all day here's the image. Guess that means it isn't sharp enough? Everything looks really sharp and detailed regular use though I am coming from a 24" 1080p.
I still have my z321qu wonder if I should try with that. Do you have any opinions on that monitor by chance?


----------



## gotrandom

My z327qu does much better on sharpness test making me rethink my decision with that haha.


----------



## JackCY

gotrandom said:


> Sorry for the delay was away from the computer all day here's the image. Guess that means it isn't sharp enough? Everything looks really sharp and detailed regular use though I am coming from a 24" 1080p.
> I still have my z321qu wonder if I should try with that. Do you have any opinions on that monitor by chance?


That's pretty bad blur. Dark square/rectangle right above top of the inner circle = blur.

Z321QU is a curved AUO VA, a curved variant, flat is found in LG 32GK850F/G/650F and Pixio PX329 (which is a damn good value in US but US only  ), another curved is BenQ EX3203R (more reasonable price).



gotrandom said:


> My z327qu does much better on sharpness test making me rethink my decision with that haha.


Of course it does.

850G is blurry but wasn't as much as XF270HUA. 850F is probably too but has sharpness adjustment (if it's working as it should). Don't know about the rest, not many really post about them or there isn't even a thread on OCN and I haven't seen reports on reddit about sharpness for them.
If you put them side by side at equal brightness the difference can be easily seen, of course VA has higher contrast so things look a bit better even when all else is equal, still, the sharpness difference is often bigger than that. XF270HUA blur was loosing tons of fine detail in textures, made text fuzzy which I couldn't stand in long term use especially with 100% UI scaling, looking at smallish fuzzy text not fun. Hence I didn't go for another 850G either due to blur and overall typical VA drawbacks at 31.5" size.


----------



## gotrandom

Interesting I don’t notice any issues with text or blur in normal use. If anything it’s sharper than the VA (granted the VA is same resolution but 4.5” larger)


----------



## Recusant

Try the sharpness test at a lower refresh rate.


----------



## Quarker

Got this monitor yesterday. Everything is amazing about it, the only problem is the monitor has bad colour temp uniformity. The right side has a darker, blue tint. Such a shame cos everything else looks great on this monitor.

Image below shows monitor at 50% grey. Worth trying another XB271HU?


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

My Acer Predator that I have had for a couple of years has always blinked when g-sync is on. Its pretty annoying. I switched it to another computer and its doing it again. Obviously G-sync doesnt work. Got an extended warranty at Microcenter. Should I take it back?

Thanks

PS: Microcenter is out of Acer 27 inch Predators but they have the PG279Q. Wonder if they'll let me exchange it for an Asus..


----------



## andre02

Hi all, i have a question.

Since this monitor and the PG279Q use the same panel, can they be calibrated to look exactly the same or is it something that is done at the factory ? 

For example , in the image i'm going to post can the XB271HU be calibrated to look like the PG279Q ?

I have the XB271HU and the image looks a bit warm or soft, the colours are a little warm , i hope that is the term, i don't know how to explain it better, you can see in the picture. And i would like to tune the image to look more like the Asus, with a bit more contrast, and a somewhat cooler tone, not too overboard. 

I tried tuning the contrast, but even setting it to 55 (now it is at 50) makes the colours look weird, for example on google.com page the borders where you enter what you are looking for almost dissapear because of the contrast.. Also tried the cool colour tone but it makes things look a little blue.

I must mention i have and integrated graphics card (6700k) if that has anything to do with it.

What do you think ?


----------



## Leopardi

Quarker said:


> Got this monitor yesterday. Everything is amazing about it, the only problem is the monitor has bad colour temp uniformity. The right side has a darker, blue tint. Such a shame cos everything else looks great on this monitor.
> 
> Image below shows monitor at 50% grey. Worth trying another XB271HU?


Not worth it unless you try an entirely new panel from Innloux/LG instead next year.


----------



## rexbinary

davidm71 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Acer Predator that I have had for a couple of years has always blinked when g-sync is on. Its pretty annoying. I switched it to another computer and its doing it again. Obviously G-sync doesnt work. Got an extended warranty at Microcenter. Should I take it back?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS: Microcenter is out of Acer 27 inch Predators but they have the PG279Q. Wonder if they'll let me exchange it for an Asus..


Yes take it back. Mine has never blinked with G-sync on or off. Sounds like it's defective. G-sync works beautifully on mine.


----------



## davidm71

rexbinary said:


> davidm71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My Acer Predator that I have had for a couple of years has always blinked when g-sync is on. Its pretty annoying. I switched it to another computer and its doing it again. Obviously G-sync doesnt work. Got an extended warranty at Microcenter. Should I take it back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS: Microcenter is out of Acer 27 inch Predators but they have the PG279Q. Wonder if they'll let me exchange it for an Asus..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes take it back. Mine has never blinked with G-sync on or off. Sounds like it's defective. G-sync works beautifully on mine.
Click to expand...



Unfortunately I'm past the two year warranty by two months! Wonder what Acers warranty is like. I spent a lot on this panel and gsync not working is a let down. Next time buying Asus!

Thanks


----------



## rexbinary

davidm71 said:


> Unfortunately I'm past the two year warranty by two months! Wonder what Acers warranty is like. I spent a lot on this panel and gsync not working is a let down. Next time buying Asus!
> 
> Thanks


Do you have a second monitor attached via HDMI by chance? I saw this in the Known Issues section of today's release notes for Nvidia drivers:

[G-Sync]: Random flickering occurs when connecting G-sync monitor + non-G-Sync 
HDMI monitor with G-Sync enabled. [2399845]

Source:
https://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/417.35/417.35-win10-win8-win7-desktop-release-notes.pdf


----------



## davidm71

rexbinary said:


> Do you have a second monitor attached via HDMI by chance? I saw this in the Known Issues section of today's release notes for Nvidia drivers:
> 
> [G-Sync]: Random flickering occurs when connecting G-sync monitor + non-G-Sync
> HDMI monitor with G-Sync enabled. [2399845]
> 
> Source:
> https://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/417.35/417.35-win10-win8-win7-desktop-release-notes.pdf


Yes I have both ports occupied but only use one at once leaving hdmi machine turned off and only the displayport connection had the flickering.

Thanks.


----------



## TheWhiteStig

Leopardi said:


> Wait for the LG 165Hz panels. Quality isn't any better than in 2015, there are bad units, and even if you get a good unit in regards to BLB and dust, it will likely have bad gamma.





JackCY said:


> As I've said some days ago in your other thread with same post, your chance is near 0 and you can buy from other countries in EU that will provide you with better service than your local in country crap shops, as in free returns. Sad but true, rich countries have much better service and can afford to offer free returns while poor countries shops cling to every cent and that will be their downfall. My country's shops aren't all awful but I always have some issue with the smaller ones, almost freakin' always. It's no wonder so many people shop on Amazon in other countries or only from huge reputable shops with acceptable customer services.


Aren't there any good 1440p high quality IPS gaming displays that are worth it? In the last few years there have been tons of VA monitors but tbh I'm not too keen on trying them out due to bad response times, ghosting and overall worse image quality compared to IPS. 



ToTheSun! said:


> Bulgaria is in the EU. Automatically, consumer laws apply. If you order online, you have 14 days to return items such as monitors, without any reason other than a change of mind.
> 
> https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/consumers/shopping/guarantees-returns/index_en.htm


Bulgarian law states that you can return a product you've purchased online if you haven't opened the package. If you have opened it it's up to the retailer to decide whether they accept it or not. And absolutely no Bulgarian tech retailer accepts opened packages as they view them as "used" and will have to resell them at a lower price, taking a loss. EU law or not, it doesn't apply here. I've talked to countless retailers about it and they've all said the same thing. "I don't like it" is not a reason to return it. If the monitor has a "defect" I'll have to RMA it with the manufacturer, not the retailer. I am talking from experience here. Back in 2015 I wanted to return a monitor I didn't like as the viewing angles, color accuracy and image quality were all absolutely horrendous. Contacted the retailer and even went into their local office to return the unit myself, and they just said no. I argued with them for half an hour and tried to explain the reason why I want to return it, didn't matter. No means no. No returns of opened packages are accepted. If I had any problem I was told to contact their lawyers. And all this drama for a budget display costing €100. Ended up selling it on the second hand market for 75% of it's original price. I don't wanna have to go through something like this with a monitor I'm about to drop upwards of €600 for. 


So this is why I want something that at least I know I won't have to play the panel lottery for. I've been following the display market throughout the years and as far as I know there isn't any alternative to the AUO panels (be that Acer, Asus or AOC) for a 1440p high refresh rate IPS monitor. Maybe there is something I might have missed. Do you guys know of any alternative for a monitor with such specs that I can buy right now? My primary use case will be a mix of multiplayer and single player games - Battlefield, Assassin's Creed, CS:GO, things like that. I don't need 240hz, 100-144 is plenty enough for my use case. I might even go for 3840x1440 ultrawide. Can anyone suggest something?


----------



## ToTheSun!

TheWhiteStig said:


> Aren't there any good 1440p high quality IPS gaming displays that are worth it? In the last few years there have been tons of VA monitors but tbh I'm not too keen on trying them out due to bad response times, ghosting and overall worse image quality compared to IPS.
> 
> 
> 
> Bulgarian law states that you can return a product you've purchased online if you haven't opened the package. If you have opened it it's up to the retailer to decide whether they accept it or not. And absolutely no Bulgarian tech retailer accepts opened packages as they view them as "used" and will have to resell them at a lower price, taking a loss. EU law or not, it doesn't apply here. I've talked to countless retailers about it and they've all said the same thing. "I don't like it" is not a reason to return it. If the monitor has a "defect" I'll have to RMA it with the manufacturer, not the retailer. I am talking from experience here. Back in 2015 I wanted to return a monitor I didn't like as the viewing angles, color accuracy and image quality were all absolutely horrendous. Contacted the retailer and even went into their local office to return the unit myself, and they just said no. I argued with them for half an hour and tried to explain the reason why I want to return it, didn't matter. No means no. No returns of opened packages are accepted. If I had any problem I was told to contact their lawyers. And all this drama for a budget display costing €100. Ended up selling it on the second hand market for 75% of it's original price. I don't wanna have to go through something like this with a monitor I'm about to drop upwards of €600 for.
> 
> 
> So this is why I want something that at least I know I won't have to play the panel lottery for. I've been following the display market throughout the years and as far as I know there isn't any alternative to the AUO panels (be that Acer, Asus or AOC) for a 1440p high refresh rate IPS monitor. Maybe there is something I might have missed. Do you guys know of any alternative for a monitor with such specs that I can buy right now? My primary use case will be a mix of multiplayer and single player games - Battlefield, Assassin's Creed, CS:GO, things like that. I don't need 240hz, 100-144 is plenty enough for my use case. I might even go for 3840x1440 ultrawide. Can anyone suggest something?


Bulgarian law, then, isn't law at all because it would not hold in a court of law.

Of course, if retailers won't honor applicable law and european consumer rights unless challenged in court, that's another matter.

With that said, if you want a real 1440p 144 Hz alternative without AUO panels and don't mind going ultrawide, then the LG 34GK950F is your only option (or the LG 34GK950G if you don't mind 120 Hz max and G-sync tax).


----------



## JackCY

Quarker said:


> Got this monitor yesterday. Everything is amazing about it, the only problem is the monitor has bad colour temp uniformity. The right side has a darker, blue tint. Such a shame cos everything else looks great on this monitor.
> 
> Image below shows monitor at 50% grey. Worth trying another XB271HU?


They all have that and it's considered poor and defect at least by me when the color temperature uniformity is visible to eye and distracting when using web etc.
Not worth trying these M270DAN2.x, but one often learns the hard way. The good units are unicorns if they even exist at all and it's not only their users having very low quality standards.



andre02 said:


> Hi all, i have a question.
> 
> Since this monitor and the PG279Q use the same panel, can they be calibrated to look exactly the same or is it something that is done at the factory ?
> 
> For example , in the image i'm going to post can the XB271HU be calibrated to look like the PG279Q ?
> 
> I have the XB271HU and the image looks a bit warm or soft, the colours are a little warm , i hope that is the term, i don't know how to explain it better, you can see in the picture. And i would like to tune the image to look more like the Asus, with a bit more contrast, and a somewhat cooler tone, not too overboard.
> 
> I tried tuning the contrast, but even setting it to 55 (now it is at 50) makes the colours look weird, for example on google.com page the borders where you enter what you are looking for almost dissapear because of the contrast.. Also tried the cool colour tone but it makes things look a little blue.
> 
> I must mention i have and integrated graphics card (6700k) if that has anything to do with it.
> 
> What do you think ?


Monitors are calibrated at factory and it can be done well as well as poorly and there is nothing you can do about it unless you buy graphics oriented monitor that offers hardware calibration profiles you can create by yourself with a calibration tool and software.

Overall these panels tend to have yellowish even greenish tint, BLB often is the cause etc.
Acer may be blurry because of sharpness issue and Asus maybe less so.
Contrast is a bit of a lottery. Adjusting contrast on almost all monitors means software adjustment of the image and clipping or washing it out. Same goes for color channel adjustments you either clip out or reduce contrast on that channel. Acer also tends to have 6 axis adjustment at least on adaptive sync/Freesync variants that can adjust colors selectively.

It can be very hard to match 2 monitors side by side to look the same even if they are the same model... especially without using a calibration tool and profiles.



davidm71 said:


> Unfortunately I'm past the two year warranty by two months! Wonder what Acers warranty is like. I spent a lot on this panel and gsync not working is a let down. Next time buying Asus!
> 
> Thanks


ASUS warranty services are atrocious worldwide, do not buy compute parts from them if you ever may need to claim warranty on something. Plus endless motherboard issues of late. It's getting ridiculous, they've grown so large they don't care for a long time anymore.



ToTheSun! said:


> Bulgarian law, then, isn't law at all because it would not hold in a court of law.
> 
> Of course, if retailers won't honor applicable law and european consumer rights unless challenged in court, that's another matter.
> 
> With that said, if you want a real 1440p 144 Hz alternative without AUO panels and don't mind going ultrawide, then the LG 34GK950F is your only option (or the LG 34GK950G if you don't mind 120 Hz max and G-sync tax).


The situation and behavior of retailers is quite different between EU countries, some countries there are higher standards and more customers, more wealth but in poorer countries especially the east and south, well Bulgaria being south east, expect to get ripped off.
The only advice is to shop elsewhere where laws are kept, know your rights. It is entirely possible that their local Bulgarian law mandates the package be unopened, it is possible that they have this change in law locally where most of EU countries do not have this part in the law. I've done quite a few returns by now so I read my local law to know what my rights are as even then some retailers will try to screw you over for example by not refunding shipping costs of the item to you which by law they should, they also love to ignore the mandated deadlines while they will not budge on you returning a day late probably.

Germany in general is kind of OK to buy from especially bigger retailers and they may even refund the return shipping. But it's probably the wealthiest and largest in EU and they won't accept poor services. Where as in Bulgaria everyone is short on money I bet so they don't want to take losses from returned products, be it so by law or by local custom where enforcing law really turns to lawyers and endless probably expensive process not worth it for something that doesn't cost a lot and that's what they count on that people will give up, not know how and it being an expensive long process to attempt.


----------



## davidm71

JackCY said:


> ASUS warranty services are atrocious worldwide, do not buy compute parts from them if you ever may need to claim warranty on something. Plus endless motherboard issues of late. It's getting ridiculous, they've grown so large they don't care for a long time anymore.


Yeah Asus completely shot down an rma I had under warranty with a motherboard claiming bent cpu pins. They even sent a photo of which I could not find one bent pin! 

They're unbelievable.


----------



## thedosbox

Anyone see this sort of line appear, then disappear over a few days? It popped up last week, then faded over the weekend and has now disappeared. Happened over both DP and HDMI. No line appeared when I hooked up an older monitor, so it's not a problem with the GPU. It was present on every colour background other than black or white.

And yes, I tried cleaning it with a micro-fiber cloth 

Acer support opened a case for it when it started, but I'm not sure it's worth sending in now that it's faded - they'll just say there's no problem.


----------



## rang0

Hello guys, does your monitor wobble like crazy? My desk is kinda soft so when i push it a bit my monitor wobbles like **** and that is the only main con i dislike on this beautiful monitor? Has anybody managed to make their stand more sturdy?? Thank you.


----------



## rexbinary

rang0 said:


> Hello guys, does your monitor wobble like crazy? My desk is kinda soft so when i push it a bit my monitor wobbles like **** and that is the only main con i dislike on this beautiful monitor? Has anybody managed to make their stand more sturdy?? Thank you.


Mine does not wobble at all. You have to apply a fair amount of pressure just to adjust it. I am on a really solid wood desk though.


----------



## rang0

*re*



rexbinary said:


> Mine does not wobble at all. You have to apply a fair amount of pressure just to adjust it. I am on a really solid wood desk though.


Hm, mine wobbles pretty much every day, i will get a new solid wooden desk too soon hopefully, but the stand kind annoys me pretty much! What else can i do against this?


----------



## rang0

Also when i shut down my pc monitor takes additional 15 secs to completely shut down (to get black screen) is it the same on your predator guys?


----------



## rexbinary

rang0 said:


> Also when i shut down my pc monitor takes additional 15 secs to completely shut down (to get black screen) is it the same on your predator guys?


Yes, it's normal.


----------



## Hydroplane

How is the quality on these in 2018? Did they work out the backlight bleed issues? Been looking at adding a 2nd more gaming oriented monitor. Is the TN version worth considering at all?


----------



## jeandoumpier

Hello guys. Did anyone have found solution about instantly monitor flickering because of ESD while standing off chair? Maybe a ferritte putting on display port could help or do i have to change display port at all?


----------



## JackCY

I have no idea what did you manage to mess up with your electric system that standing from a chair causes ESD so bad your monitor flickers. Might want to talk to Marvel as that is some superhero stuff.


----------



## killuchen

How bad is this BLB? https://imgur.com/gallery/rxHv4v6


----------



## Leopardi

killuchen said:


> How bad is this BLB? https://imgur.com/gallery/rxHv4v6


Losen the screw behind logo and it's pretty much gone?


----------



## killuchen

Leopardi said:


> Losen the screw behind logo and it's pretty much gone?


So it doesn't look that bad? This is a monitor I might trade my 24inch 240hz for. I want to go back to 2k res ips lol


----------



## Hydroplane

Anyone get a refurb unit? I see them going on ebay and from Acer for $500


----------



## jeandoumpier

JackCY said:


> I have no idea what did you manage to mess up with your electric system that standing from a chair causes ESD so bad your monitor flickers. Might want to talk to Marvel as that is some superhero stuff.


I've read some other guys' posts that had the same issue , i think even on that forum with the same monitor too. But i am trying to find a solution without buying something expensive (for example an expensive display port) that may didn't solve my problem.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

For now I've set my mind on XB271HU IPS w/gysnc. I can get it in 2-3 months


If only TN panels had better color and viewing angles I'd get the TN 1ms version.

IDK tho, the g-sync tax is so horrible tho. I still might get some free-sync IPS for 2-3 years.


----------



## JackCY

A new XV272U costs under 500 EUR (with 20% tax)... so well... how to say it, $500 (no tax) for XB271HU is giant rip off especially when it's some stupid refurb.


----------



## awulala

After two years my xb271hu decided to have these two dead pixel at the center area. I'm still hoping that these are just dust stuck in between. I'll try suction cup and vacuum or blower. Just sad.


----------



## rang0

I wanna ask about wobble stand again... does your wobble too if you press mildly one side of the screen? I really love color accuracy on this monitor tho! The color temperature is a bit inconsistent but i don't mind it anymore!


----------



## davidm71

*Firmware upgrade*

Hi,

Was wondering if anyone knows how to check what firmware version you have on the XB271HU and which version has fixes in there? Also if its possible to update the firmware yourself? I just updated the firmware of my Benq XL2411Z myself which was a pain because of risk of bricking but wonder if the same methods can update the XB271HU?

Thanks


----------



## Chamberlain

Anyone play Metro Exodus and think the black levels are so poor on this monitor? Also was just watching some Netflix on this monitor and the black borders are basically grey instead of black, is that normal?


----------



## s1rrah

Playing Exodus all weekend, actually ... looks crazy good on my XB ... maybe IPS isn't for you? Many folks complain about black levels with IPS screens but I love mine.


----------



## Chamberlain

s1rrah said:


> Playing Exodus all weekend, actually ... looks crazy good on my XB ... maybe IPS isn't for you? Many folks complain about black levels with IPS screens but I love mine.


It's a good monitor for sure, Far Cry 5 looked great on it but this game is so dark most of the time and it seems like it struggles alot with it, i have very minimal BLB so it's just the black levels that bothers me. Just wanted to know if it's normal and if the black bars in movies are more dark grey for you guys too.


----------



## Shardnax

Chamberlain said:


> It's a good monitor for sure, Far Cry 5 looked great on it but this game is so dark most of the time and it seems like it struggles alot with it, i have very minimal BLB so it's just the black levels that bothers me. Just wanted to know if it's normal and if the black bars in movies are more dark grey for you guys too.


What's your brightness set at? The black levels for these panels should be about average for IPS.


----------



## Swiftes

Who here runs the TN XB271hua? 

Can get one for dirt cheap in the UK (£200 cheaper than the IPS) and want to give it a whirl.


----------



## rang0

What color settings are the best for this monitor? And is it true that tightened screws behind the monitor make BLB??


----------



## MrHugelberg

its probably dead in here but I thought I'd give it a try...

Can someone check their standby powerdraw of their XB271HU ?
I randomly found out that mine is pulling 10W out of my socket ALL the time. Even if i shut it off by pressing the button once it is in standby (the yellow light goes off)

To stop it from consuming power, I either have to pull the cable or shut it off completely via the power switch on the back where the cord goes in.
I'm wondering if this is normal or my model is somehow defect

Thanks.



davidm71 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone knows how to check what firmware version you have on the XB271HU and which version has fixes in there? Also if its possible to update the firmware yourself? I just updated the firmware of my Benq XL2411Z myself which was a pain because of risk of bricking but wonder if the same methods can update the XB271HU?
> 
> Thanks


You can check the FW Version in the service menu. (hold the button all the way to the left while powering on.)



rang0 said:


> What color settings are the best for this monitor? And is it true that tightened screws behind the monitor make BLB??


every model is a bit different, but I can give you mine. (color profile is in the attachment)
R; 100
G: 97
B: 98
brightness: 32

everything else on default

these give me pretty damn good results.


----------



## MrHugelberg

MrHugelberg said:


> its probably dead in here but I thought I'd give it a try...
> 
> Can someone check their standby powerdraw of their XB271HU ?
> I randomly found out that mine is pulling 10W out of my socket ALL the time. Even if i shut it off by pressing the button once it is in standby (the yellow light goes off)
> 
> To stop it from consuming power, I either have to pull the cable or shut it off completely via the power switch on the back where the cord goes in.
> I'm wondering if this is normal or my model is somehow defect
> 
> Thanks.


Anyone?


----------



## slayer6288

So I want to do the sharpness test on my monitor on the lagom.nl website. What is the proper way to do this to find out if I have a sharpness issue or not and what am I looking for exactly?


----------



## acquacow

slayer6288 said:


> So I want to do the sharpness test on my monitor on the lagom.nl website. What is the proper way to do this to find out if I have a sharpness issue or not and what am I looking for exactly?


I'll say it again... There's no sharpness issue with the XB271s... the issue is with pixel walk and clock/phase.

The reason the Lagom test has odd issues is due to the clock/phase turning black and white checkered patterns green-ish when not full-screen. This causes the blotches that you see in the blurry pics in the sharpness tests.

Looking at this page, you can see some interesting things with this monitor: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php

When I scroll down to the test chart, and have it full-screen in the browser, it's a nice even grey tone, as it should be since it's 50% black and 50% white checkerboard









Now if I scroll down farther, that story changes. The pattern tints to green 









Compared to my other monitor, it's pretty obvious, and both monitors were freshly color-calibrated with displaycal last night:









And another interesting thing, if you reduce the browser to a window, the clock-test pattern walks right out of the window to the edges of the monitor producing visual artifacts that move around with the window as you drag it around.









There has never been a sharpness issue, just some pixel clock issues that exist in high refresh monitors. Things happen when you don't let the liquid crystals fully settle.

-- Dave


----------



## gypsygib

There's definitely a perceived sharpness issue, not sure if it's a pixel clock issue or actual sharpness, in either case this monitor can appear blurrier than other neutral sharp displays that pass the Lagom test.

I know because I've never been concerned about the sharpness of any screen until I bought an XB271HUb and noticed that things looked blurry for some reason. Only then I googled how to test monitor sharpness and stumbled upon the Lagom test. Of the 5 XB271's I had, the perception of sharpness definitely varied, on one, to a significant degree and that's after keeping them on for hours. That variation correlated perfectly with the Lagom sharpness test.


----------



## acquacow

It's an LCD panel in a fixed grid... as long as there's no cross-talk (which I haven't seen any), there's no way you can have a sharpness issue.

That test is reserved mainly for LCDs.

You may be perceiving less contrast due to the light black-levels this monitor has, and IPS has in general, but it's basically impossible for LCDs to really have sharpness issues.


----------



## karel88l

Actually there are monitors with blurry static image.For example Samsung C27HG70 with weird subpixel mask (probably they fixed it with new revision) From my own experience LG 32GK650F is blurry.

I would say my AG271QG with M270DAN02.3 looks good,probably semi glossy surface finish helps there.


----------



## acquacow

karel88l said:


> Actually there are monitors with blurry static image.For example Samsung C27HG70 with weird subpixel mask (probably they fixed it with new revision) From my own experience LG 32GK650F is blurry.


Sounds to me that you just don't like the anti-glare layers on those monitors.

Those again are different than what the sharpness test is designed for.


----------



## gypsygib

acquacow said:


> It's an LCD panel in a fixed grid... as long as there's no cross-talk (which I haven't seen any), there's no way you can have a sharpness issue.
> 
> That test is reserved mainly for LCDs.
> 
> You may be perceiving less contrast due to the light black-levels this monitor has, and IPS has in general, but it's basically impossible for LCDs to really have sharpness issues.


What would explain two identical monitors both with comparable contrast ratios and calibrated appearing noticeably different in terms of sharpness then. Not sure what causes it but there definitely differences in perceived sharpness. It's also not a contrast or AG coating issue because my old PG278Q with worse contrast and a thicker AG coating appeared perfectly sharp. It was only when I got this monitor to replace the PG278Q that I thought something was off and looked into sharpness.


----------



## acquacow

There could be a failed component in the system causing issues with displaying the picture.

I'd really need to see photos of the issue to comment on it.

The only issue your picture above shows is that one monitor deals with clock phase issues better than the other, but that doesn't have any affect on normal image sharpness, only on black/white test patterns. And that could be because they are running at different refresh rates/etc... hard to tell w/o the onscreen OSD for refresh rate, nor the windows control panel settings showing gsync and refresh rate settings.

-- Dave


----------



## gypsygib

acquacow said:


> There could be a failed component in the system causing issues with displaying the picture.
> 
> I'd really need to see photos of the issue to comment on it.
> 
> The only issue your picture above shows is that one monitor deals with clock phase issues better than the other, but that doesn't have any affect on normal image sharpness, only on black/white test patterns. And that could be because they are running at different refresh rates/etc... hard to tell w/o the onscreen OSD for refresh rate, nor the windows control panel settings showing gsync and refresh rate settings.
> 
> -- Dave


I could agree with you that it's not an issue with standard sharpness per se as I really don't know the cause. However, a decrease in perceived sharpness is all that matters to make a screen appear blurrier/softer than it should or than what native sharpness looks like. It's semantics to dispute the cause, what matters it that there is a perceived sharpness problem. 

I even conducted a blind test with my wife by randomly altering the refresh rate between 60Hz and 144Hz on a webpage and asked her does the image look sharper, less sharp, or no change. She picked the 60Hz as a bit sharper almost every time. So these monitors definitely have a sharpness issue and I'm pretty sure the Lagom test is a good indicator for it. Maybe it can't be solved by a simple sharpness setting but it's obvious to me in my experience that it varies significantly even among the exact same model making it a QC issue.


----------



## acquacow

Does anyone have info on the chroma sampling for this monitor at different refresh rates?

Does it do 4:4:4 at 144hz, or is it limited in the same way like the 4k monitors that don't do 4:4:4 above 120Hz and then drop down to 4:2:2 at 144?

I was looking around and I can't find any info on it for this monitor.

I'm pretty sure there's no compression, even at 165Hz overclocked, but I have honestly never checked and will have to do so when I get home.

Thanks!


----------



## w00dstock

can anyone check my measurement report.
calibrator was i1display pro but i suspect there is a little green tint still left or am i crazy.This is a brand new monitor i just purchased yesterday.

r gain-100 g gain -99 blue gain -100


----------



## Leopardi

w00dstock said:


> can anyone check my measurement report.
> calibrator was i1display pro but i suspect there is a little green tint still left or am i crazy.This is a brand new monitor i just purchased yesterday.
> 
> r gain-100 g gain -99 blue gain -100


Well doesn't the calibrator only measure a tiny bit from the middle of the screen? These screens have hugely different color temperatures in different parts of the screen. Take a look at a white screen with your bare eye, and try to adjust the green tint so that the majority of the screen looks like the measured middle part of the screen.


----------



## jeandoumpier

Guys, can our monitor move right / left or not? 
I've got it for 2 years now and i didn't try for that, just wondering...


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

My experience is 9 months of constantly replacing displayport cables, RMAs that don't get issues fixed and just general resentment as I sit here on it only able to use the HDMI port making this monitor entirely pointless.


----------



## writer21

*Q*



Lexi is Dumb said:


> My experience is 9 months of constantly replacing displayport cables, RMAs that don't get issues fixed and just general resentment as I sit here on it only able to use the HDMI port making this monitor entirely pointless.


Sorry to hear that. I'm selling one I purchased in Oct 2018. Every thing works I'm just trying to get away from Nvidia and just recently purchased the VG32VQ. Probably going to get the IPS version as well so I don't have a need for the xb271hu.


----------



## JackCY

acquacow said:


> It's an LCD panel in a fixed grid... as long as there's no cross-talk (which I haven't seen any), there's no way you can have a sharpness issue. ...but it's basically impossible for LCDs to really have sharpness issues.


It's pretty easy on LCDs to have non neutral sharpness due to image post processing in the firmware and even the electronics that drive the panel itself can have some of their own or simply the way they control the panel and are tuned to do it alters the final image look. It's a fine tech and there may always be an effect of adjacent/neighboring pixels on other. Hence why LCD monitors HATE fine pixel patterns such as 1px vertical, horizontal, grid patterns and some will squeal like a dying pig, even monitors that are normally silent with such patterns I have a pattern pack of endless generated images of various patterns and it's "always" possible to find at least one type of it that will make an LCD hate it and become audible. And then you have the never ending Lagom fine patterns that look normal on full screen but being only partially on screen they turn greenish etc. again that's the electronics and how the panel is controlled. And there is also on many LCDs the issue of bleeding of content on entire rows. So a notepad on right side bleeds into uniform color on left side, this is easy to test with patterns. As much as we would like each pixel to be perfect and individually controlled, that's not the case and "bleed" from neighboring pixels or even on a row is possible. The pixels are not individually controlled, there is no bloody space for that and the amount of wired connections would be absurd. As such there can be a residual charge on a row etc. that creates these unwanted artifacts.



gypsygib said:


> What would explain two identical monitors both with comparable contrast ratios and calibrated appearing noticeably different in terms of sharpness then. Not sure what causes it but there definitely differences in perceived sharpness. It's also not a contrast or AG coating issue because my old PG278Q with worse contrast and a thicker AG coating appeared perfectly sharp. It was only when I got this monitor to replace the PG278Q that I thought something was off and looked into sharpness.


Yes there can be a variance on the AUO AHVA M270DAN2.x in terms of perceived sharpness even between units of a single model = same firmware and maker. But it's especially true between various models of different makers. Although the differences between units of a single model can be small and imperceptible to many people especially when other issues and differences between them are much larger.

The firmware matters, so do electronics with D/A conversion and control of panel itself.


----------



## w00dstock

how does one ebanle 10 bit color on this monitor ?

nvidia cp does not have the option to change 8bit to 10bit color ? any help would be appreciated


----------



## acquacow

w00dstock said:


> how does one ebanle 10 bit color on this monitor ?
> 
> nvidia cp does not have the option to change 8bit to 10bit color ? any help would be appreciated


It's an 8bit + FRC monitor, and from what I remember, you need to have an NVIDIA Quadro card in order to enable 10-bit (8bit + FRC) with this monitor.

And I think, even with a quadro, since it's FRC that is being used, you still can't get full 10-bit, just the emulation.

The AUO panel in this monitor is a full 10-bit panel, but the chips driving the panel in the geforce module/etc don't support full 10-bit.


----------



## hofer_br

*Should I return this XB271HU because of backlight bleed?*

Hello guys,


After receiving my XB271HU, I performed several tests on it in order to see how good I fared in the "lottery".
I've detected no dead or stuck pixels. Color uniformity is also great, as can be seen in the following picture (100% White):
https://linustechtips.com/main/uplo...3125.jpg.6d9b66f392dec421b46ef9737828abd7.jpg

However, some backlight bleeding was visible on a black screen on a dark room, but I've found it challenging taking a picture that really represents what I really see in this scenario.

At first, I used my cellphone on auto mode and took the following picture:
https://linustechtips.com/main/uploads/monthly_2019_11/perto.jpg.6b3a25ba0a6c25581eb5ef76f90558f8.jpg[/img]

I also took a picture from a greater distance to eliminate the effects of IPS Glow:
https://linustechtips.com/main/uplo...onge.jpg.c3b84cd2a3a54a43226f753bd8aecd48.jpg
(This one was really representative, except for the disappearance of the right-bottom bleed)


I've also took a picture using RTINGS guidelines, which is F4.0, ISO-200 with a 2s shutter speed:
https://linustechtips.com/main/uplo...ings.JPG.2cf5430596e2d236d545326f1e82ecc8.JPG
(This one captured, faintly, the BLBs on right/left bottoms and at the top center).

Finally, I recorded two videos moving around the screen with two different brightness levels:

20% brightness:




100% brightness:





What do you guys think? Is it a good or bad panel?
I have five days to return it, do you guys think I should try another one?

Sincerely,
Hofer


----------



## uriel250

*uriel250*



hofer_br said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> After receiving my XB271HU, I performed several tests on it in order to see how good I fared in the "lottery".
> I've detected no dead or stuck pixels. Color uniformity is also great, as can be seen in the following picture (100% White):
> https://linustechtips.com/main/uplo...3125.jpg.6d9b66f392dec421b46ef9737828abd7.jpg
> 
> However, some backlight bleeding was visible on a black screen on a dark room, but I've found it challenging taking a picture that really represents what I really see in this scenario.
> 
> At first, I used my cellphone on auto mode and took the following picture:
> https://linustechtips.com/main/uploads/monthly_2019_11/perto.jpg.6b3a25ba0a6c25581eb5ef76f90558f8.jpg[/img]
> 
> I also took a picture from a greater distance to eliminate the effects of IPS Glow:
> https://linustechtips.com/main/uplo...onge.jpg.c3b84cd2a3a54a43226f753bd8aecd48.jpg
> (This one was really representative, except for the disappearance of the right-bottom bleed)
> 
> 
> I've also took a picture using RTINGS guidelines, which is F4.0, ISO-200 with a 2s shutter speed:
> https://linustechtips.com/main/uplo...ings.JPG.2cf5430596e2d236d545326f1e82ecc8.JPG
> (This one captured, faintly, the BLBs on right/left bottoms and at the top center).
> 
> Finally, I recorded two videos moving around the screen with two different brightness levels:
> 
> 20% brightness:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2KR7jI-0rE
> 100% brightness:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgllqiQHH8k
> 
> What do you guys think? Is it a good or bad panel?
> I have five days to return it, do you guys think I should try another one?
> 
> Sincerely,
> Hofer


It looks like typical IPS panel to me, not too bad or good, mine looks almost the same ...
I would not bother trying to exchange it, but that's up to you.
Also, don't let the monitor drive you crazy ... that's what I did when I saw some IPS glow and BLB but in the end when I use my monitor I do not notice any IPS glow or BLB (My monitor has almost no BLB but some IPS glow at the corners ONLY when the screen is black like in dark movies).

Good luck.

By the way, where are you from ?


----------



## hofer_br

uriel250 said:


> It looks like typical IPS panel to me, not too bad or good, mine looks almost the same ...
> I would not bother trying to exchange it, but that's up to you.
> Also, don't let the monitor drive you crazy ... that's what I did when I saw some IPS glow and BLB but in the end when I use my monitor I do not notice any IPS glow or BLB (My monitor has almost no BLB but some IPS glow at the corners ONLY when the screen is black like in dark movies).
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> By the way, where are you from ?


I really appreciate your feedback.

Minding the IPS Glow and BLB can really drive anyone crazy. I think I was happier before learning all those problems an LCD can have.
About the BLB, I was able to remove it almost completely by pinching the borders softly, here's a comparison:
Before: https://imgur.com/VJvAXfW
After: https://imgur.com/5bWVNj7

I was really happy about it and decided to keep it until I detected two sub pixels that turned on proportionally to the medium brightness of the pixels in the column. On some occasions they really popped out, like this one: https://imgur.com/LnaSVrO

Don't know if returning a screen with no BLB was a good call, but I did it anyway =(

About my origin, I am from northeast Brazil, state of Paraíba, but currently living at the southeast, state of Espírito Santo.


----------



## Astreon

hofer_br said:


> Color uniformity is also great, as can be seen in the following picture (100% White)


I would honestly not call this great, the bottom left corner is heavily yellowed. I'd say average or below average.

Since it also has BLB, I'd return it TBH.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

This has been my experience with it on and off, but now its been stuck for too long to deal with anymore. Ive blamed GPUs, DP cables, and ive swapped so much stuff over and over again. When i sent the monitor back for repair, it came back good.. for a week. I continued to blame everything but the monitor, but here it is.. even stuck there with the computer off, just on the blank screen you get when you turn the monitor on without input. I've absolutely had enough, I want to throw this monitor into a compactor so no one ever has to look at it again.


----------



## mcbaes72

Lexi - Ugh, that's terrible! I'd be just as frustrated as you.

Are you sending it back for repair again (assuming it's still under warranty) or e-waste recycling it? If no extra charge to repair, consider sending back again so Acer has another chance to make it right. Otherwise, I think it's time for the compactor to put it out of its misery and buy a new monitor.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

mcbaes72 said:


> Lexi - Ugh, that's terrible! I'd be just as frustrated as you.
> 
> Are you sending it back for repair again (assuming it's still under warranty) or e-waste recycling it? If no extra charge to repair, consider sending back again so Acer has another chance to make it right. Otherwise, I think it's time for the compactor to put it out of its misery and buy a new monitor.


Yeah Im giving it one more try because its only just barely over a year old. Last time I tried though, they told me "we've already repaired that" and a bunch of crap that basically amounted to "we don't believe you". 
I do know this, I'll never buy an Acer product again. If it's not repaired 100% this time, it'll be recycled and Ill buy the similar specced Gigabyte one with the new panel and free myself from Nvidia in the process.


----------



## Recusant

My monitor randomly developed a "screen-door" flickering effect when Gsync is on, whenever the fps drops below 60. I did some research and this is apparently called pixel-inversion artifacting. 
Just out of warranty too. RIP I guess.


----------



## rang0

guys is this monitor still good in 2020? Has ips panel improved since 2016? What is your take


----------



## ToTheSun!

rang0 said:


> guys is this monitor still good in 2020?


Absolutely not. IPS has improved so much in the last 2-3 years that no one should even be considering this for a third of the price.

Speaking of which, I need to relegate my Viewsonic to 2nd monitor and get a better one.


----------



## s1rrah

My XB271HU died about six months ago (lasted three years) ... on a whim, I bought the $379 (non nano-IPS), LG 27GL83A-B ... 27" / 1440p / 1ms / IPS / Freesync / Adaptive Sync/G-sync compatible and frankly have been amazed at the quality. Absolutely flawless panel out of the box. Could not find bleed if I wanted too. Plays, feels, responds just as good as the uber expensive XB271HU and only $380 bucks and change. Nice thin bezels as well. It's also available with their "nano-IPS" tech for about $500 but didn't really need/want that. I'm going to buy another one to run dual before they are all gone. Best kept secret in 1440p gaming monitors. Never seen a panel so perfect. I think I'll be buying LG from here on out...











Got mine from Amazon...

https://www.amazon.com/LG-27GL83A-B-Ultragear-Compatible-Monitor/dp/B07YGZL8XF/ref=as_li_ss_tl


----------



## xentrox

Mine is still running strong after almost 4 years. I don't really know how much IPS improved. As far as I know, 150hz on IPS is still pretty damn good. All new monitors with insane refresh rate are either VA or TN. I also think the sweet spot for gaming is still 1440p despite the 3xxx series launch targeting 4k and 8k.

As I move further and further away from gaming I am actually looking into getting a second ultrawide. I am just waiting on a resolution bump since most ultrawides are still 1440p. So despite the fact 3-4 years have passed, the area that has improved the most is refresh rate and OLED. IPS improvements are there but they aren't anything earth-shattering.


----------



## ToTheSun!

xentrox said:


> IPS improvements are there but they aren't anything earth-shattering.


1440p165 IPS comparison, per RTINGS (XB271HU vs S2721DGF; 2015 vs 2020).










That is all.


----------



## JackCY

s1rrah said:


> My XB271HU died about six months ago (lasted three years) ... on a whim, I bought the $379 (non nano-IPS), LG 27GL83A-B ... 27" / 1440p / 1ms / IPS / Freesync / Adaptive Sync/G-sync compatible and frankly have been amazed at the quality. Absolutely flawless panel out of the box. Could not find bleed if I wanted too. Plays, feels, responds just as good as the uber expensive XB271HU and only $380 bucks and change. Nice thin bezels as well. It's also available with their "nano-IPS" tech for about $500 but didn't really need/want that. I'm going to buy another one to run dual before they are all gone. Best kept secret in 1440p gaming monitors. Never seen a panel so perfect. I think I'll be buying LG from here on out...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461473
> 
> 
> Got mine from Amazon...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/LG-27GL83A-B-Ultragear-Compatible-Monitor/dp/B07YGZL8XF/ref=as_li_ss_tl


Yet there are users on OCN who tried plenty of monitors with this LG panel and it was one disaster after another. It's not a secret, it's simply a lottery, you got lucky and won the first time. That is you're also OK with the below 1000:1 contrast and small 27" size of this panel. Not everyone is.


----------



## gamingarena

Well after 4 years still cant find worthy replacement for this screen, 
This is the only one that might be worth coming soon:
Alienware AW2721D


----------



## ondoy

my xb270 and 271 still going strong...


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Hiya,

Whilst gaming, has anyone with the xb271hu noticed a static faint gray artifact that appears all over the screen when moving the camera? It looks like a faint gray overlay of all the lines on the screen, it happens when the framerate goes below the refresh rate (below 144hz).

It shows worst in some games more than others. For example, in Battlefield one, if the fps is below 144hz it occurs when looking at walls or the mountains and strafeing left to right, a ghosting effect, or in Minecraft when the fps is 135 or below, moving the mouse whilst looking at a cobblestone floor shows it worst, and moving left to right a very light gray checkerboard pattern appears that seems to be burnt into the image. It is very distracting once you see it and makes fast movement look ugly.

I no longer want to set a fps cap below 144fps because it makes the issue appear straight away. At 60fps it isn't too bad.

It isn't Gsync as it happens when Gsync is on/off and changing the overdrive setting doesn't help.

I thought it was ghosting and my OD setting must of changed, so i went to adjust my overdrive settings, found it was still set to normal. I'm not sure if this is an issue with all xb271hu monitors or has my monitor has turned faulty? Surely others have seen this as well?


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Recusant said:


> My monitor randomly developed a "screen-door" flickering effect when Gsync is on, whenever the fps drops below 60. I did some research and this is apparently called pixel-inversion artifacting.
> Just out of warranty too. RIP I guess.


Hi, does this issue sound similar the issue I mentioned above?


----------



## pierreangelique

Hey guys, what monitor would you recommend upgrading to from this one that is still 1440p? Or is there nothing still significantly better at the moment?

I am eyeing the Dell Dell S3220DGF or the Odyssey g7 (more pricey) as I am interested in the better contrast of VA panels. Would you consider those an upgrade in relation to the XB271Hu?

If not, would a newer ips like the LG 27GL83A-B be a good upgrade? Or would it not be much of an upgrade? I can wait to see what 2021 will offer as well.


----------



## rexbinary

Personally I plan to go to 4K from this monitor unless it quits working before 4K is commonplace.


----------



## Leopardi

pierreangelique said:


> I am eyeing the Dell Dell S3220DGF or the Odyssey g7 (more pricey) as I am interested in the better contrast of VA panels. Would you consider those an upgrade in relation to the XB271Hu?
> 
> If not, would a newer ips like the LG 27GL83A-B be a good upgrade? Or would it not be much of an upgrade? I can wait to see what 2021 will offer as well.


LG 32GK850G has a flat version of the Dell S3220DGF panel, so it has no backlight bleed.

Odyssey G7 has an even more steep curve, so I think it makes some kind of a record with every reviewer mentioning about the BLB caused by the bending.

Odyssey G7 has an awesome motion performance though.

And all of these are plagued with dynamic interlace pattern artifacts, so you may start seeing vertical/horizontal lines.


----------



## Astreon

ToTheSun! said:


> 1440p165 IPS comparison, per RTINGS (XB271HU vs S2721DGF; 2015 vs 2020).


What I find quite unbelievable is that the response times reported by RTINGS for this panels are completely off compared to other respected review sites like TFTCENTRAL.

The reaction times measured by literally every and each other reviewing site shows that M270 has 5-6 ms reaction time on "Normal" overdrive. RTINGS shows literally even 10 ms more.

Because RTINGS is the outlier here, I'm inclined to believe they have received a defective panel. 

That being said, I would not recommend buying XB271HU in 2020, because there are better panels by now even by AUO (the MSI MAG274QRF-QD uses a heavily improved panel compared to the M270 DAN 2.6 as the response times are around 3 ms, not 5-6).

There is a difference between 3 and 6 ms, but it's not big enough to bother. So if you already have this monitor, I wouldn't bother replacing it, esp. if it's a decent piece like mine. 

Just wait for a proper upgrade (that would be microLED - hopefully by 2025 we'll start seeing some...?)


----------



## [email protected]

But is there any solution for this problem? Line down the middle, overlapping image
My monitor is still under warranty


----------



## Leopardi

[email protected] said:


> But is there any solution for this problem? Line down the middle, overlapping image
> My monitor is still under warranty


Theres no solution, it happens with every G-sync monitor. I've tried 32GK850G, XB271HU and XG2703. All have it.

It's easy workaround fix though, just turn off the monitor and turn it back on again.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Heya everone,

If you have an xb271hu monitor, please run this test - TestUFO: Gtg-vs-mprt

Does the bottom half in the test look more like a or b?










I'm sure my xb271hu monitor is faulty, the bottom half is very blurry at all refresh rates, yet my much older Asus pb278q 60hz monitor shows the bottom half clearly and not blurred.

When scrolling Windows settings with the scroll wheel, in dark mode, white text is being ghosted, and the ghosted text is an equal brightness to the original, this gives the impression of dark horizontal lines flickering through the text.

Video of the issue - dark mode monitor lines










In the Gif below, keep your eyes focused on "Multiple displays" and "Notification area" as the screen scrolls downwards, can you see what appears to be a black flickering horizontal line, a strikethrough? If you look at the large font text as the image below is scrolling, the text ghosts itself (which is normal), but the ghosted text is sometimes the exact same brightness as the original, the normal text and the ghosted text merges together, and there is quite a large gap inbetween both texts (black in color), this makes it look like there is a horizontal black line flickering through the text.










Do I have a bad monitor or do all of our xb271hu monitors do this?


----------



## rang0

pierreangelique said:


> Hey guys, what monitor would you recommend upgrading to from this one that is still 1440p? Or is there nothing still significantly better at the moment?
> 
> I am eyeing the Dell Dell S3220DGF or the Odyssey g7 (more pricey) as I am interested in the better contrast of VA panels. Would you consider those an upgrade in relation to the XB271Hu?
> 
> If not, would a newer ips like the LG 27GL83A-B be a good upgrade? Or would it not be much of an upgrade? I can wait to see what 2021 will offer as well.


Why would you upgrade for 271hu, what's wrong with it? It's awesome monitor


----------



## rang0

ToTheSun! said:


> Absolutely not. IPS has improved so much in the last 2-3 years that no one should even be considering this for a third of the price.
> 
> Speaking of which, I need to relegate my Viewsonic to 2nd monitor and get a better one.


hm, are you sure it has improved so much? Where can i find a good comparison like before and now..? I will keep this monitor until it dies pretty much.


----------



## rang0

fluidzoverclock said:


> Heya everone,
> 
> If you have an xb271hu monitor, please run this test - TestUFO: Gtg-vs-mprt
> 
> Does the bottom half in the test look more like a or b?
> 
> View attachment 2473395
> 
> 
> I'm sure my xb271hu monitor is faulty, the bottom half is very blurry at all refresh rates, yet my much older Asus pb278q 60hz monitor shows the bottom half clearly and not blurred.
> 
> Even scrolling Windows settings with the scroll wheel, in dark mode, shows the issue clearly, the pixel transition time is too slow and as a conseqence there appears to be a horizontal line that strikes through text.
> 
> Video of the issue - dark mode monitor lines
> 
> View attachment 2473398
> 
> 
> Keep your eyes focused on "Multiple displays" and "Notification area" as the screen scrolls downwards, can you see what appears to be a black flickering line?
> 
> View attachment 2473396
> 
> 
> Do I have a bad monitor or do all of our xb271hu monitors do this?


Perhaps you have some issues with your GPU ?


----------



## rang0

And guys how's uniformity on your xb271hu? I noticed bottom right is more bluish compared to other ares of the monitor, could that be because of BLB?


----------



## fluidzoverclock

rang0 said:


> Perhaps you have some issues with your GPU ?


Hi,

Hi tested the monitor on another pc with onboard intel graphics, displayport @ 120hz, same issue.

Cheers


----------



## fluidzoverclock

rang0 said:


> And guys how's uniformity on your xb271hu? I noticed bottom right is more bluish compared to other ares of the monitor, could that be because of BLB?


Slight red on the left side, slight green on the right side, but the tint is very faint, overall the white balance is good on my monitor. I've seen worst. I also have slight ips glow only in the bottom right corner, but its very faint.


----------



## rang0

fluidzoverclock said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hi tested the monitor on another pc with onboard intel graphics, displayport @ 120hz, same issue.
> 
> Cheers


You also tried testing it with new cable tho ?


----------



## rang0

fluidzoverclock said:


> Slight red on the left side, slight green on the right side, but the tint is very faint, overall the white balance is good on my monitor. I've seen worst. I also have slight ips glow only in the bottom right corner, but its very faint.


My white balance is fairly decent too, i just don't like the bluish part at the bottom right, can that be fixed ? Or it's the nature of ips ? Also it seems like some of the text is not so sharp, perhaps i can calibrate that somewhere? I compared it with my old toshiba laptop from like 2007 the resolution is 1280x800 and it has 0 problems with sharpness lol, whereas with 271hu i noticed that text is not 100% sharp, what's going on ? High refresh rate drawback or something else? Just guessing.


----------



## rang0

hofer_br said:


> I really appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Minding the IPS Glow and BLB can really drive anyone crazy. I think I was happier before learning all those problems an LCD can have.
> About the BLB, I was able to remove it almost completely by pinching the borders softly, here's a comparison:
> Before:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/VJvAXfW
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/5bWVNj7
> 
> 
> I was really happy about it and decided to keep it until I detected two sub pixels that turned on proportionally to the medium brightness of the pixels in the column. On some occasions they really popped out, like this one:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/LnaSVrO
> 
> 
> Don't know if returning a screen with no BLB was a good call, but I did it anyway =(
> 
> About my origin, I am from northeast Brazil, state of Paraíba, but currently living at the southeast, state of Espírito Santo.


How did you pinch your xb271hu, can you tell exactly what you did? Can you help me eliminate blb too ?


----------



## fluidzoverclock

What does everybodys xb271hu refresh rate say at TestUFO: Refreshrate ?

Mine says :

143.814hz with Gsync on
139.999hz with Gsync off Oops, i meant 143.999hz with Gsync off.


----------



## rang0

fluidzoverclock said:


> What does everybodys xb271hu refresh rate say at TestUFO: Refreshrate ?
> 
> Mine says :
> 
> 143.814hz with Gsync on
> 139.999hz with Gsync off


You dont oc your pred @165hz?


----------



## fluidzoverclock

rang0 said:


> You dont oc your pred @165hz?


I use 144hz as i read that 165hz on this monitor has slower g2g transitions.
(I corrected a typo in my post above (I stated 139.999hz, i meant to say 143.999hz..)


----------



## Apollo Creed

Leopardi said:


> Theres no solution, it happens with every G-sync monitor. I've tried 32GK850G, XB271HU and XG2703. All have it.
> 
> It's easy workaround fix though, just turn off the monitor and turn it back on again.


I fixed the line on mine by setting the refresh rate to 150hz on both physical monitor and in Nvida control panel settings. I've run it for a couple years since with no reoccurrences. Running a 1080Ti/7700K combo.


----------



## rexbinary

Text on the left side of my monitor is now blurry. On the right side it's fine. If I lower the refresh rate to 60Hz text is fine on both sides. Any refresh rate higher than 60Hz makes the text blurry again on the left side of the monitor only.

I'm not sure if this is just the monitor failing at the hardware level, a Windows 11 issue since I just updated, or driver issue? I'll probably try rolling my Nvidia driver back a bit to see if it does anything.

Anybody seen this problem before?

EDIT: I booted off a Win10 usb drive it did the same thing. Swapped cables as well. Pretty sure the monitor is starting to fail.


----------

